# Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez



## San (2006 Szeptember 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## San (2006 Október 20)

*kávézó*

Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


----------



## San (2006 November 12)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Február 21)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)

Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)

szóval k i s s é


----------



## totalcar (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Adrienn2009 (2010 Február 21)

Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


----------



## Adrienn2009 (2010 Február 21)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## Adrienn2009 (2010 Február 21)

A halak nem hazudnak.


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

hihetetetlen harapás


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

A marslakó igazából zöld volt


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

Vidám volt a nemlétező lény, és megette a piros/zöld marslakót


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

Gyors hozzászólás nem jó, mert aki lassan szól hozzá, az bölcsebb.


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

valakinek még hiányzom, de lehet, hogy az a valaki egy másik valakinek is hiányzik


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

szeretem a Földet, de azért homoszexuális még nem vagyok


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

kinek az ükapja vagyok, ez is a mult titka?


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

nem, ez a jövő titka, és még az is, hogy mikor halunk meg, de mi is megmondhatjuk, akkor minnyár kigyül a 2o hozzászólásom...


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

egy élőholt van melleted, de te nem tudsz róla mert ő sem rólad


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

még négy értelmetlen idézet tőlem...


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

1: ne halj meg idő előtt


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

2: ne bántsd meg azt aki nem lehet a rokonod, mert úgy sem szere téged...


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

3: 21 perc mulva minden megváltozhat, valaki meghalhat, valaki megszülethet, és valaki útvesztőbe téved


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

4: Mostmrá tudok letölteni, remélem ti is örültetek ennek az értetlmetlen beszélgetésnek


----------



## Su123 (2010 Február 21)

csá


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

köszi


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

nem is jö ötlet elsietni


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

nem tudon, mennyi


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

eddig talán 10 lehet....


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

alig várom, hogy


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

végre értem


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

12


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

sír a Viki


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

máris megyek, baba


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

megkapta a cumlit


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

íga sem elégedett


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

máris indulok


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

5


----------



## pipacs32 (2010 Február 21)

nagyon jóóóóó


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

b


----------



## ijulka (2010 Február 21)

m


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

jó ötlet


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hahó


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

nemsokára


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

kész vagyok


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

lassan


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

de biztosan


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Még néhány üzenetet


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

haladok


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Még mindig


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

én is haladok


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

egy


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

hahó


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

kettő


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

vasárnap


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

három


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

10


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

és a többi


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

holnap hétfő


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

meg még


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

nagyon jóóóóóó


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hol tartok?


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

süt a nap


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hamarosan elérem


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

mindjárt kész


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

négy


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

még 6 üzenet


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

öt


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

én is hamarosan elérem, éljen


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hat


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Én is beszállnék, de még csak 3-nál tartok...


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

már csak 3 üzenet


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hamarosan


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

Megy ez gyorsan


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Nekem még 16...


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

kész vagyok...


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

na még egy...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Na miva?


----------



## heni0910 (2010 Február 21)

ez a 20. üzenetetem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sikerült!


----------



## egrik (2010 Február 21)

hurrá!


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Húzzunk bele!


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Grat' nektek!


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Már m.ki kész van?


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Na azért öröm az az első magyar pont az Olimpián....


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

A 2 nap is élő feltétel?


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Tényleg megy gyorsan, bár egy kicsit egyedül érzem itt magam...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Ha másképp nem megy, akkor magammal beszélgetek...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Ez nem a szerencseszámom...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

És Hajrá Magyarország!!!


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Akkor kezdődhet a visszaszámlálás...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Még 4....


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Akkor három van vissza...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

Kettő...


----------



## Leslye (2010 Február 21)

És egy!
(Köszi m.kinek a tippekért...)


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok az oldalon,és üdv mindenkinek!Mártitaoo


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok az oldalon,és ezúton üdvözlet mindenkinek.Mártitaookiss


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

akkor elkezdem


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

örülök,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

szeretek böngészni az oldalakon...


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

a legtöbbet a "Ha filmet keresel..."oldalon szoktam nézelődni


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

de tetszik az az oldal is,ahol emlékezünk azokra asok jó,retro dolgokra)


----------



## warcsi (2010 Február 21)

szeretem olvasgatni,hogy ki mire emlékszik vissza


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok!
Én még új vagyok az oldalon,és üdvözlet mindenkinek.Mártitaoo


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Könyveket keresek!


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

*1*

1


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

*2*

2


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

*3*

3


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

4


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

5


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Hahó valaki?


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

6


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

szia! mi van? mondd!


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

8


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

9


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

10


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

A


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

12


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

13


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Már azt hittem magamnak írok csak.


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

14


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

nem, én is épp itt vagyok


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Téged milyen téma érdekel?


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

15


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

sci-fi


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

A 20 hozzászóláshoz gyűjtesz Te is?


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

film vagy könyv?


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

konkrétan joan slonczewski - génszimfónia könyvét akarom megszerezni, meg látttam, hogy rengeteg minden van itt fenn


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

könyv és igen, gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

19


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Engem a misztikus ,vámpíros könyvek.Azért is regisztráltam


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

téged mi érdekel?


----------



## chips20 (2010 Február 21)

ismerösöm is odavan értük, sokat nyomtatok neki olyanokat


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Értem,én is azon vagyok


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

Laurel K Hamilton,Merry Grent könyvek


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

De jöhet bármi már is


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

B


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

C


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

D


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

E


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

É


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

F


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

G


----------



## mártitaoo (2010 Február 21)

H


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

a


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

SZia ! Lehet hogy primitív de gyors út a célhoz!


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

Még 17


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

16


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

15


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

14


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

13


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

már csak 12


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

11


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

10


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

9


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

még8


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

7


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

6


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

már csak5


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

4


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

3


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

2


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

1


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, szia.


----------



## mihaly99 (2010 Február 21)

ez egy ráadás.Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Régi olvasó vagyok, de most kell a letöltés.


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Itt süt a nap


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Jön a tavasz


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Nyílnak a virágok


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Hosszú volt a tél


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Elolvadt a hó


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

ma hosszan szellőztettünk


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Mindenki érzi a tavasz közelségét....


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Csak mosolygós emberekkel találkoztam.


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

E-book-okat szeretnék letölteni


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Sok érdekes címet találtam


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Nekem is van már elég komoly gyűjteményem


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Ha töltök le akkor töltök is majd fel


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Bár az új könyv illata nem pótolható


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Ezért szoktam venni könyveket is


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Csak ne lenne olyan drága


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Ma voltam könyves boltba


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Egy könyvet vettem is


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Ez egy sorozat része


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

Meg fogom venni a többit is


----------



## concorde (2010 Február 21)

És meg van a 20


----------



## Vitny (2010 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## szaszezsu (2010 Február 21)

21


----------



## szaszezsu (2010 Február 21)

22


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Még 17 üzenet hiányzik.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Nemcsak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Habár van amit csak innen tudok letölteni.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Még 14


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Több mint 10


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Több mint 10 hozzászólás


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot olvastam, találtam a fórumokban.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

A gyerekeknek szóló oldalak is nagyon hasznosak.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Van olyan zene, amit csak itt találtam meg.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

A szójátékok is érdekesek.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Van olyan, ami nagyon egyszerű.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Van ami nehéz.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Sőt amihez több idő kell, hogy kitaláljuk.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

4


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Így egyszerű megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

Nagyon sok szép verset olvastam ezeken az oldalakon.


----------



## sosmariann (2010 Február 21)

1


----------



## Szunyo (2010 Február 21)

sosmariann írta:


> Így egyszerű megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


 De szórakoztató. Legalábbis egyiken-másikon jót mosolyogtam!


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

"Elmúlt , mint száz másik pillanat mégis múlhatatlan ,mert szívek őrzik s nem szavak"


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

A mosoly egy olyan görbe vonal, ami mindent egyenesbe hozzhat!


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

"Dalolj belül ha fáj is! Nevess ha zokogni kell! Tanulj meg szenvedni és akkor boldog leszel !"


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

A könny a fájdalom néma nyelve!


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

*Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat. (Alkonyat)*


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

" Ha nem tudsz választani két ember között, kérdezd meg magadtól: kinek mondanád azt, hogy: hiányozni fogsz... és kinek azt, hogy: könyörgöm ne menj el! "


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

" Ha felnövök, tudod, hol fogok élni? Ahol megáll az idő.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

*A győzelemből nem tanulsz semmit, majd meglátod. Bezzeg a vereség sokkal bölcsebbé tehet. Nem utolsó sorban rájössz, mennyivel élvezetesebb győzni. (Bor, mámor, Provence)*


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

*,Az a baj a tündérmesékkel, hogy a lányoknak csalódást okoznak. A valóságban a herceg a rossz királylánnyal megy el.'' ( A pletykafészek)*


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

" Ha én valakit szeretek, akkor biztos, hogy nem fogom őt megszégyeníteni. Mert a szeretet egyik alapvetése az, hogy tudnálak bántani, de nem foglak. "


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

*Mi van akkor, ha soha nem jön el a herceg fehér lovon? Akkor Hófehérke örökké ott fog feküdni az üvegkoporsóban? Vagy végül fölébred, kiköpi az almát, elmegy az orvoshoz, meggyógyíttatja magát, aztán szül egy gyereket a helyi spermabank segítségével? Akaratom ellenére mindig az jut eszembe, hogy minden magabiztos, ambiciózus szingli nő bensőjében egy törékeny, finom hercegnőcske bújik meg, akit meg kell menteni. /Szex és New York/*


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Kiderült, hogy az vagy, akinek gondoltalak. Én sohasem játszottam meg magam, végig őszinte voltam. Végül mégis engem aláztak meg. Csak hogy tudd, elmondom, hogy tudom, mi az, attól félni, hogy megmutasd önmagad. ÉN féltem, de már nem félek. Nem érdekel, hogy mit gondolnak rólam mások, mert hiszek önmagamban.
Los Angeles-i tündérmese


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Kiderült, hogy az vagy, akinek gondoltalak. Én sohasem játszottam meg magam, végig őszinte voltam. Végül mégis engem aláztak meg. Csak hogy tudd, elmondom, hogy tudom, mi az, attól félni, hogy megmutasd önmagad. ÉN féltem, de már nem félek. Nem érdekel, hogy mit gondolnak rólam mások, mert hiszek önmagamban.
Los Angeles-i tündérmese


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

A vörös fonál meglazult mindkettőnk ujján, nincs mi összetartson már. Bár ígéret nem köttetett, mégis kérlek, kezem el ne engedd!  Nana


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Nem a gyerekek rosszak, hanem a világ, de a világot csak a gyerekek tudják megváltoztatni.  Az öt zsaru


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Az álmok nem csak szépek, de veszélyesek is lehetnek. Gyakran a veszély teszi őket gyönyörűvé.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Az emlékezés segít, hogy éljünk. De van, hogy az segít jobban, ha felejtünk.  Hívatlan vendég


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Az angyal olyan, mint a gyémánt. Nem lehet csinálni, csak találni. És nincs két egyforma a világon.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

A kolibri nem csak egy egyszerű madár. A szíve ezerkétszázat ver egy perc alatt, és nyolcvanat csap a szárnyával egy másodperc alatt, és ha lefogod a szárnyait, hogy ne repülhessen, akkor tíz másodpercen belül meghal. Ez itt bizony nem egy átlagos madár, ez egy valóságos csoda. Lelassították a szárnyait egy mozgóképpel, és tudjátok, mit láttak? Hogy a szárnyai nyolcas alakban mozognak. Na, és azt tudjátok, hogy a nyolcas mit jelöl a matematikában? A végtelent.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Talán ezért van a múltnak ekkora hatalma felettünk: egy idő után csak arra emlékszünk, amit el akarunk felejteni.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

Azt mondják, a szerelem mindent legyőz. Akik ezt mondják, hazudnak.


----------



## szokke (2010 Február 21)

A világ néha megpróbálja megrendíteni a hitemet. De én még mindig hiszek a zenében, ahogy néhányan a tündérmesékben hisznek.  August Rush c. film


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Kösz a topikot


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

így tényleg könnyű a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

és jók az idézetek is:-D


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

bár én semmi értelmeset nem tudok


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

:-d


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A kezdő apuka törvénye: A kölyök által a benzintankba gyömöszölt üveggolyók hegynek felfelé jobban kopognak, mint hegynek lefelé.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A fagolyó mindig a fűbe esik. A vasgolyó járókelőre.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A biztosítás mindenre kiterjed, csak arra nem, ami megtörténik


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Alkotó alkotó alkotja alkotó alkotónak alkotásról szóló alkotását.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Két kiskút körül két tarka tyúk körül kerül.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A csók ellen nem szabad tiltakozni


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Tudom, hogy isten én vagyok, mert ha hozzá imádkozom, én hallom az imát.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Többet ésszel, mint erővel! Először FORMAT és csak utána fűrészelj!


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom és egyáltalán, sportos a külsőm. Csak az nem tetszik, hogy mindezt zsírpárna takarja el.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A férfi olyan, mint a csokoládé. Mindkettő a csípődet veszi célba.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

A boldogság nem más, mint a jó egészség és a rossz memória.


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

lassan összejön a 20


----------



## Jucuss83 (2010 Február 21)

hozzászólásom....


----------



## Tunde10 (2010 Február 22)

Üdv mindenkinek szeretem ezt a hubot tök jó dolgok vannak, beszélgetni is lehet és szerintem mindenki talál magának való hasznos dolgokat csak sajnos keveset vagyok gépnél.


----------



## Tunde10 (2010 Február 22)

Tunde10 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek szeretem ezt a hubot tök jó dolgok vannak, beszélgetni is lehet és szerintem mindenki talál magának való hasznos dolgokat csak sajnos keveset vagyok gépnél.


nagyon jók az idézetek


----------



## Tunde10 (2010 Február 22)

Megint én vagyok sajnos nincs fenn senki úgy hogy nincs kivel beszélgetni


----------



## Tunde10 (2010 Február 22)

nekem is már összejön


----------



## Tunde10 (2010 Február 22)

Köszönjük a lehetöséget


----------



## gyagyáscsúfság (2010 Február 22)

Beállok Én is a köszönők sorába


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

2


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

3


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

4


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

5


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

6


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

7


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

8


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

9


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

10


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 22)

10
Látom, ista számol helyettem is..... 
De mára elég a számolásból 
Mint tudjuk...hamar munka ritkán jó....


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

Ágnes55 írta:


> 10
> Látom, ista számol helyettem is.....
> De mára elég a számolásból
> Mint tudjuk...hamar munka ritkán jó....


még egy utolsót: 11


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

Egyre közelebb a 20 hsz. , de körülményesebb összegyűjteni úgy, hogy mások nem ismerik a szójáték szabályait...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Édes Erdély!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

gyergyócsomafalvi sípálya


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Árad a Tisza


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

madárdal


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Miskolc.kocsonya-fesztivál


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

1-28 oldal


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Duna televizió


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Nemzeti szinház


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 22)

Tiszalúc


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

A szójáték topic még mindig elég kesze-kusza....


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

még 2 hozzászólás kell


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

na jó, akkor én is írok ide vmit


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

de jó, már csak 18 kell....


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

Seeker(L)


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

Simkó Tibor: Kabóca

Bice-
bóca
kabóca, 
ég a
lámpa
kanóca,
de be
hozzánk 
ne gyere, 
mert a 
szomszéd 
egere
itt lapul 
az ágy alatt: 
elkapja 
a
lábadat!


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

Simkó Tibor: Nád

Tikirikitakaraki szálvessző
puhalila tavi ködön álmot sző,
lingeti-lengeti deli derekát, 
sír ide, hív oda: - Gyere, gyerek át!


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

ööö, sümegi várjátékok


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

elviselem a fájdalmat, ha tudom te merre vagy
bár tudnám, hallgatsz-e rám, elfutok


----------



## Süszike (2010 Február 22)

Jucuss83 írta:


> Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom és egyáltalán, sportos a külsőm. Csak az nem tetszik, hogy mindezt zsírpárna takarja el.


Ez nagyon jó!!!!


----------



## Süszike (2010 Február 22)

Akkor te csak szép helyen jártál! Nem úgy mint én!!!
Mogorva, rosszindulatú kollégám van...


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

hol vagyok kérdem én, de a választ senki se tudja
(bocs ennek nem sok értelme)


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

óó, még 6...


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

a többit holnap


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

elfáradtam


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

de ha már csak 3


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

akkor azt még kibírom


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

ezzazzzz megcsináltam


----------



## marti90 (2010 Február 22)

szijasztok


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok!
Én is a 20 hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

Remélem sikerül összehozni


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

csatlakozom az előttem szólokhoz


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

nemcsak viszek


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

hoztam is.


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

Iszonyatos mennyi mindent gyűjtöttetek össze.


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

egyébként már évek óta nézelődök itt


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

irigykedve nézem, hogy ezen az oldalon nincs veszekedés,vita


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

az itthon élő honfitársak meg taposssák egymást


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

itt vagytok?


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

))


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

megvan a 20?


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

én még küzdök érte


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

))


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

na még egy párat


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

mit írjak már?


----------



## Fesetőné Zsuzsa (2010 Február 22)

Hello Bogy


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

na még 3


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

már csak 2


----------



## Bogy (2010 Február 22)

ez az utolsó. sziasztok.


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

*agatha christie*

Sziasztok!


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Valaki tud segiteni a netrol ingyen konyvet letolteni?


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Agatha Christie-vel kapcsolatos konyvek erdekelnenek


----------



## Fesetőné Zsuzsa (2010 Február 22)

Nem értem, miért kell 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Foleg a Halal a Niluson es a Haz a vilag vegen cimu konyve


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Meg erdekelne Agatha Christie sajat oneletrajza is


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Meg Cabot:A neveletlen hercegno naploja-ha valaki fel tudja tolteni a 4.5.6 reszet akkor lecci tegye meg!!!!!!


----------



## Fesetőné Zsuzsa (2010 Február 22)

Nem vagyok egy bőbeszédű...


----------



## Fesetőné Zsuzsa (2010 Február 22)

Rengeteg jó dolgot, ...


----------



## aquariuscicela (2010 Február 22)

Rejto Jeno (p. Howard) konyvek is erdekelnenek


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

*20*

Haladni kell...


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

*20*

Biri, biri, bárány,
Alig áll a lábán.
Kiviszik a zöld mezõre,
Édes fûre, legelõre.


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

Nyuszi fülét hegyezi, 
Nagy bajuszát pederi. 
Répát eszik: ropp-ropp-ropp, 
Nagyot ugrik: hopp-hopp-hopp!


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

....


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

A fele megvolna


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Trallala


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Jó ez a topic, ez nagyban megkönnyíti a dolgomat.


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

mindjárt


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

Igen, könnyít egy kicsit


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Már csak 7 hiányzik


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

végre!


----------



## andezit (2010 Február 22)

viszlát ...


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 22)

Végre, végre


----------



## alma5 (2010 Február 22)

Szevasztok


----------



## ista (2010 Február 22)

úgy néz ki a végére nekem is sikerül a 20-at összehozni


----------



## Möszke (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Újabb + 1


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 22)

Tovább - tovább


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 23)

Még 4 db kell..


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

Valahogy


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

össze


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

kellene


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

szedni


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

azt


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

a


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

2


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

0


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

hozzászólást


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

,


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

vagyis


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

már


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

csak


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

1


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

10


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

-et


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

3-at


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

2-őt


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

1-et


----------



## Forrest (2010 Február 23)

Kész! Jeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 23)

3


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Gyere velem a Hargitára


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 23)

2


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Kistérségi kitekintő


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Multivitamin


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 23)

1


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Önök kérték


----------



## GreaT (2010 Február 23)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Este a naplementében


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Kanadai téli olimpia


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Magyarország története


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

ötkarikás játékok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

jégkorcsolya és jégtánc


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 23)

Vivaldi:Négy évszak


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Tgv


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

gyors


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Train


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Paris


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Gare


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Merci


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Ville


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

sucre


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

rem


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*láng*

"Egy gyertya lángja semmit sem veszít fényéből, amikor lángra lobbant egy másikat."


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

automobile


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

gum


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*bölcs*

Beállsz a sorba, és tanulni kezdesz, megtanítják mindazt, amit a legtöbb bölcs örül, hogy elfelejthet.


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Lhc


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*tolerancia*

Tolerancia, szeretet, a felelősség felvállalása


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*alázat*

Alázat
Szelídség
Türelem


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*tükör*

Remegő ajkak, 
Remegő gondolatok
Eltorzult lélekképek 
Vibráló aurák.
Önmagukat már nem ismerő,
a tükör szégyene az ember maga.


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*lélek*

Bennem élő lélek


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Large


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

Tudni


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*()*

Üres térben sötét fény súgja füledbe, hogy egyedül vagy.


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

látni


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

érteni


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

olvasni


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

dolgozni


----------



## obi2 (2010 Február 23)

szeretni


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*part*

parton sétálva a hullám lelke a szél maga, a teste csak a talpadig merészkedik
de a szél körülölelve elkísér


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*üde*

a kora esti körülölelő üde levegő halk nesze


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*napsugár*

A szőlőtőkét körülölelő perzselő napsugártól átforrósodott megannyi homokszem


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*képzetek*

elképzelt képzetek


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Ez itt sok aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

prediktív előrejelzés


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Az átváltozás metamorfózisa


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

látens lappangás


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

vekker óra


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Húsz perccel zárás előtt


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Levelek a kollégiumba


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Ólmos eső


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

A Hanákné-ügy


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Kavicsok


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Te édes-édes


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

A visszaváltozás


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

A Szibériai Nyuszt


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Disznóölés


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Niagara Nagykávéház


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

A 137. zsoltár


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Vannak-e fák Velencében?


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Nincs bocsánat


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Keleti Károly


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Öregek szerelme


----------



## szaddam (2010 Február 23)

Bubi


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

nem értem


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

hová kell írnom?


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

most értettem meg


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

így tényleg menni fog


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

láto ma számlálót


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

hol van a nevező


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

nem is rosssszzzzz


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

hol vannak a képek?


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

találtam szineket


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

mia z a tag-ek;


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

nézzük csak


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

nem müködik


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

> d


 na most


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

> ide irtam ezt


 ebben a formában egy üzenet


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

ez jó ötlet, nem kell mindenhova valami hülyeséget írni


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

kiemelt sor


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

sziasztok


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

végre jön a tavasz


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

szia bogi07


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

hurrá


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

itt süt a nap


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

itt is


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

Debrecen környéke


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

most már kicsit fúj a szél


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

székesfehérvár


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

én kész vagyok a 20-szal


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

utolsó üzenet, és megvagyok a 20-szal


----------



## cibere12 (2010 Február 23)

láttam


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

én is


----------



## bogi07 (2010 Február 23)

jó letöltést


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*nap*

az észrevétlenül narancsba öltözött lenyugvó nap


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*mosoly*

egy több mint egy mosolyról


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*hegy*

hegyet mászol, hogy aztán mindent láss, a csúcson a látvány a mászás során megtapasztalt ismeretek tükörképe, a mászás során szerzett sebek eltorzítják a valós képet, mely mind csak képzelet


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*álom*

álmosan álmokba vágyni álmokat álmodni, álomból egy új valóságra ébredni


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*pillanat*

pillanatot megélni


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*valóság*

valóság megálmodja az álmokat, az álmok határa a képzelet maga, de a valóság fegyelmezett ismeri a törvényeket, a képzelet pedig nem ismeri félelmeket


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*part*

- parton sétálva a hullám lelke a szél maga, a teste csak a talpadig merészkedik


----------



## flashlife (2010 Február 23)

*szél*

- de a szél körülölelve elkísér


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

kezdek hozzátok szolni: a


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

kezdek hozzátok szolni: b és c az ábécé


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

3


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

4


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

7


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

8


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

imádok csetelni


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

oh i like this chat


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

gaergre


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

szóval mi a záció


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

rgertre


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

dsfertre


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

fxhfthxt


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

sdfsd


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

kifogytam a szavakból


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

wtgethyj


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

élek a napnak a fél pillanatoknak


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

hozzáadom életem e napnak


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

megpillantom szemednek sarjait


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

és letörlöm könnyeid


----------



## skutapeter (2010 Február 23)

a 21es szám a szép számom, de a holnapot még mindig ki kell várnom


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

1. végre találtam egy jó oldalt.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

2. és sikerült rá regisztrálnom


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

3. láttam, hogy egy csomó dolgot lehet letölteni


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

4. de miért kellett erre 2 napig várnom


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

5. meg aztán ott az a 20 hozzászólás is


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

6.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

7.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

8.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

9.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

10.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

11.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

12.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

13.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

14.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

15.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

16.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

17.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

18.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

19.


----------



## vocaloid69 (2010 Február 23)

20. na végre


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

1


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

2


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

3


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

4


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

5


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

6


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

7


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

8


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

9


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

10


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

11


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

12


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

13


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

14


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

15


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

16


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

17


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

18


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

19


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

20


----------



## feminine (2010 Február 23)

21


----------



## Adfríz79 (2010 Február 23)

"Csak ennyi tudható:
Szeretni kell,
s szeretve lenni jó."
/Moulin Rouge/


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

16


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

17


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

18


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

19


----------



## maszatka75 (2010 Február 23)

20


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

21


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

22


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

23


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

24


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

25


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

26


----------



## Tetty16 (2010 Február 23)

27


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

28


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

29


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

30


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

31


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

32


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

33


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

34


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

35


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

36


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

37


----------



## save (2010 Február 23)

38


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Ísa Upanisad

Teljes az Ott, és teljes az Itt.
Teljesből teljes felemelkedik.
Teljes a teljestől elszakad.
Teljesen mégis megmarad.


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Upanisad

Az Úr ruháját hordja minden, mi sereglik itt a Földön.
Engedd meg néki, hogy legyen, másnak java ne gyötörjön.


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Upanisad

Vakságba, sötétségbe buknak a nemtudásnak hódolók,
de ennél is nagyobb sötétbe a tudást csak kóstolók.


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Jó lenne tudni!


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Ki röpteti, küldi az eszméletet?


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

Ki feszíti bentről a lélegzetet?


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

:11:


----------



## Jo lenne tudni (2010 Február 23)

A bizonytalan őrzi az egyetlen biztosat.
Ami biztosnak látszik, az _halál._


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

na elkezdtem


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

talán sikerül


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

azért meg probáltam


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

eddig ok


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

tovább


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

a


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

következö


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

kilenc


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

tiz


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

tizenegy


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

tizenkettö


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

13


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

14


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

15


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

16


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

17


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

18


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

ennyi


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

plusz 48 óra türelem


----------



## EUROSECURITY57 (2010 Február 24)

az igazság odaát van csak nem mindegy te melyik oldalon vagy


----------



## gemgeza (2010 Február 24)

*szép napot mindnenkinek*

Üdvözlet a tagoknak


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

Halihó mindenkinek


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

Ez a második


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

3


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

4


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

5


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

Ez a hatodik


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

7


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

8


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

9


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

10


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

11


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

12


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

13


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

14


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

15


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

16


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

17


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

18


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

19


----------



## csuti35 (2010 Február 24)

20


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

1.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

2.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

3.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

4.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

5.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

6.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

7.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

8.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

9.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

10.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

11.


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

Hozzászólok én is


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

12.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

akkor folytatom 13.


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

Bár még van kb. 46 órám.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

14.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

15.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

15


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

és a 10.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

+1


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

11.


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

12.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

meg +1


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

13.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

18.


----------



## Sky33 (2010 Február 24)

**

Köszi az információt. Kicsit megnyugodtam.


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

így egyszerű 20-at hozzászólni...


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

19


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

15.


----------



## Garbordy (2010 Február 24)

na meg ez még


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

16.


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

17......


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

tizennyolc


----------



## Sky33 (2010 Február 24)

**

Ezek lesznek a ma esti kenó számok?


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

és a 20. A huszas biztos


----------



## Sky33 (2010 Február 24)

**

3


----------



## Sky33 (2010 Február 24)

**

4


----------



## Chif (2010 Február 24)

no még egy ráadás. Biztos ami biztos.


----------



## Sky33 (2010 Február 24)

5


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

húúh de lassan gyűlik össze a 20 ha hivatalosan akarom csinálni...


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

sky33 írta:


> 5


 6


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

sideral írta:


> 6


 7


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

8


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

99,9


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

99,99


----------



## Mmagdo (2010 Február 24)

Napfenyes szep napot!


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

99,999


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

Szia!


----------



## Mmagdo (2010 Február 24)

10x10


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

=100

hűű de tudok


----------



## Mmagdo (2010 Február 24)

Szia!


----------



## Mmagdo (2010 Február 24)

+16=20


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

:d


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

már csak 3


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

már csak 2


----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)

utolsó


----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)

Kösz a lehetőséget.


----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)




----------



## sideral (2010 Február 24)




----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal,egy jó barátom ajánlotta.ezer kösz érte.


----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)




----------



## piocas (2010 Február 24)

)


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

koszi


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Eva


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Albert


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Timea


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

András


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Steffi


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

István


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Nóémi


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Imre


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Emese


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Elek


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Krisztina


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Attila


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Adél


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Levente


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Eszter


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Róbert


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Köszönet


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)

Nagyon jó az oldal !


----------



## Manoka08 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Kösz a segítséget!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Jó a téli olimpia.


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Béke!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Lehetne már tavasz!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Hasznos dolgok vannak ezen az oldalon:


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Mindjárt itt a húsvét!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Várja a kisfiam a nyuszit.


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Süss fel nap!


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Itt lehet találni altatós dalokat is?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Képességfejlesztőt?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Anime dolgokat is lehet itt találni?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Szeretitek?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Tudja valaki hol lehet anime jelmezt beszerezni?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Sailor moon- os játékokat hol tudok venni?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

a b c


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Itt most esik az eső.


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Jó volt az idei tél.


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Remélem nyáron nem lesznek 40 fokok.


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Tudtok jó kis locsoló verset?


----------



## bani86 (2010 Február 24)

Jó volt a Villámtolvaj.


----------



## enchilada (2010 Február 24)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

mondanál vlm a villámtolvajról


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

még nem láttam


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

de szeretném megnézni


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

csak nemigazán tudom eldönteni h megéri e


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

e hét végén szánom rá magam még csak az avatar megnézésére


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

pedig már azt hittem h az enyém a köv 3d film lesz


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

hu hát ez igy eléggé nehéz


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

többet érne ha rendesen


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

szedném össze ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

akkor talán értelme is lenne annak amit csinálok


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

de sajnos túl mohó vok


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

gyorsan akarok mindent


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

és nagyon szeretem a harlequin könyveket


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

és itt találtam ojanokat amihez még sajnos nem volt szerencsém


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

és már égek a vágytol h olvashassam őket


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

de igérem mivel nekem is vannak szép számmal könyveim h fogok belőle feltölteni


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

de ez most ggyorsabb


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

mint ki picézni h kinek melyikre van szüksége


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

kicsit szégyellem magamat


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

de nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## csiccsóka (2010 Február 24)

ezentúl jó kislány leszek bár nem ígérhetem biztosra


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Ma jó napom volt!


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Már nagyon várom a tavaszt és a jó időt, de gondolom ezzel nem vagyok egyedül!


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt, virágom, virágom
Minden madár társat választ, virágom , virágom
Hát én immár kit válasszak, virágom, virágom
te engemet, én tégedet, virágom, virágom.


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Egy, megérett a meggy!


----------



## vandor64 (2010 Február 24)

Kettő , csipkebokor vessző


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Kettő, csipke bokor vessző.


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Három, te vagy az én párom.


----------



## sperec (2010 Február 24)

Négy, biz oda nem mégy!


----------



## ineronos (2010 Február 24)

Ha ma lesz a holnap tegnapja, tedd a bús emléket az ablakba!


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

*üdvözlet*

Örülök,hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Hóvirág


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Erdély


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Nemzeti szinház


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Duna televizió


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Gyergyócsomafalva


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Falióra


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Marcipán figurák


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Kincskereső


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Heti hetes


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

sziasztok


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

most csak irogatok


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

hogy meg legyen a 20 hozza szolas


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

utana


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

tudok feltolteni


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

nektek is


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

kottakat


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

mulatos


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

kottaim


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

vannak


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

ha valakinek


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

kell valamilyen


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

kotta


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

nyugodtan szoljon


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

es kuldom


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

remelem


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

tudok segiteni


----------



## dokika79 (2010 Február 24)

en is nektek


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Verona


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

harangvirág


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

mesedélután


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

találós kérdések


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

opera


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

szinház és művészet


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

tyúkfarm


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

Anya csak egy van...


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

hókuszpók


----------



## KDomahidi (2010 Február 24)

szeretet


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Csak az veszít, aki feladja.


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Aki szeret, annak nem lehet hazudni!


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

*[FONT=&quot]Love is a game meant for two. Only for two![/FONT]*​


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

A szerelemben a legnagyobb bölcsesség, hogy tudjunk várni.


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

*[FONT=&quot]You have grown to my hearth to living in my soul....[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

*Isten először a férfit teremtette meg - de csak azért, mert szüksége volt egy piszkozatra a mestermű előtt *


----------



## dmagdika (2010 Február 25)

Megvan!


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

1


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

13


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

14


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

15


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

16


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

17


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

18


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

19


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

20


----------



## magnusson (2010 Február 25)

21


----------



## alligatria (2010 Február 25)

tralala


----------



## alligatria (2010 Február 25)

Magyarországon fél 11lesz este


----------



## alligatria (2010 Február 25)

és végre megszerzem a 20.-at és olvashatom a könyvem folytatását ami nincs emg könyvtárban de itt fenn van e-bookban


----------



## alligatria (2010 Február 25)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## alligatria (2010 Február 25)

nem megy


----------



## ildy84 (2010 Február 25)

Mit olvasol?


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 25)

*9.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



számolás : 9


----------



## Krimpolino (2010 Február 26)

*Hova írjam?*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Igencsak döcög nekem ez a Web hozzászólás...


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 26)

*10*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




számolás 10


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 26)

*11*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



számolás : 11


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 26)

*Einstein*

"A képzelet fontosabb mint a tudás!" Albert Einstein


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 26)

"A boldogságot csak az bírja el, aki elosztja. A fény csak abban válik áldássá, aki másnak is ad belőle. 
Mert, amikor bennünket elküldtek, az útra bocsátó Hatalom így szólt: Rád bízok minden embert külön, kivétel nélkül mindenkit. 
Segíts, adj enni, adj ruhát, mindenkire vigyázz úgy, mint magadra és ne hagyd a sötétségben elmerülni. 
Amit szerzel, amit elérsz, amit tudsz, amit átélsz oszd meg. 
Az egész világ a tiéd. Szabad vagy a kövektől az éterig. Ismerd meg, hódítsd meg, senki nem tiltja, de jaj Neked, ha magadnak tartod. 
Amiből másnak nem adsz, legyen az arany, iszappá válik, legyen szent fény, átokká válik, legyen gyönyör, halállá válik.
Elbocsátunk Téged is, mint mindenkit: Felelős vagy minden emberért, aki veled él és el kell számolnod minden fillérrel, amit magadra költesz, minden örömmel, amit magadba zártál és minden boldog pillanattal, amit magadnak tartottál meg. Most eredj és élj, mert a világ a tiéd."
[FONT=&quot]/ Hamvas Béla /[/FONT]


----------



## anitadobos (2010 Február 26)

"Nem a bírálók számítanak, s nem is az, aki rámutat, hogy az erős ember mennyire tántorgott, vagy hogy a cselekvőnek hogyan kellett volna jobban csinálnia. 
………. aki ott van a küzdőtéren, akinek az arcát felmarja a por, a veríték és a vér; 
aki derekasan küzd; 
aki hibázik,de újra és újra nekivág; 
aki tudja mi a nagy lelkesedés, a nagy elszántság, s aki méltó célokért odaadja magát; 
aki jó esetben megismeri végül a komoly teljesítményekért kijáró dicsőséget; 
aki ha kudarcot vall, legalább bátran nézett szembe a kudarccal, hogy ne azokkal a hűvös és szemérmes lelkekkel legyen egy sorban, akik sem győzelmet, sem a vereséget nem ismerik."


----------



## Liszia (2010 Február 26)

"A szeretet csak elkezdődik, de be sohasem fejeződik..."


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

Na hát most ide mit is írjak?


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

ok csak minél


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

előbb összejöjjön


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

a


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

b


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

c


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

d


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

e


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

f


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

g


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

h


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

Benjamin Button különös élete
Lesznek nagyszerű és rossz pillanataid. Remélem, te tele leszel jóval. Remélem, látsz majd olyanokat, amin ledöbbensz. Remélem, érzel olyat, amit addig még sosem éreztél. Remélem, találkozol emberekkel, akik másként látják a világot. Remélem, olyan életed lesz, amire majd büszke lehetsz. De ha mégsem, remélem, lesz erőd, hogy újra elkezdd.
Mondtam már, hogy hétszer csapott belém a villám? Egyszer, amikor a kutyámat sétáltattam. Nem látok már sokat a szememmel, a fülemmel is alig hallok. Néha fogalmam sincs, hol vagyok. Mindig elfelejtek valamit. De tudod mit? Isten mindig emlékeztet arra, milyen szerencsés vagyok, hogy élek.
Furcsa dolog hazaérkezni. Minden ugyanúgy néz ki. Ugyanolyan az illata. Ugyanúgy érzel. Rájössz, hogy az egyetlen dolog, ami változott, az te magad vagy.
Mindannyian vesztünk el olyanokat, akiket szeretünk. Hogy másképp tudnánk meg, hogy milyen fontosak számunkra?
Életünket a lehetőségeink határozzák meg. Azok is, amiket elszalasztunk. 
Néha olyan kényszerpályára kerülünk, melynek a vége ütközés lesz és fogalmunk sincsen róla. Lehet véletlen, lehet szándék által vezérelt - semmit sem tehetünk, hogy megakadályozzuk.
Vannak, akik azért születnek, hogy a folyóparton üldögéljenek. Vannak, akik azért, hogy beléjük csapjon a villám. Vannak, akiknek jó fülük van a zenéhez. Vannak művészek. Vannak úszók. Vannak, akik a gombokat ismerik. Vannak Shakespeare-ismerők. Vannak anyák. És vannak táncosok.
Lehetsz mérges, mint egy veszett kutya ahogyan a dolgok alakultak, szitkozódhatsz, átkozhatod a sorsot, de amikor a végéhez érsz tudnod kell ezeket elfelejteni.


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

i


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

Élet, vagy valami ahhoz hasonló
A dolgok megtörténnek, anélkül, hogy előre láttad volna. És utána azt gondolod: ha tudtam volna előre, megváltoztattam volna valamit? Jobban igyekeztem volna?...
Valaki egyszer azt mondta: Éld minden napod úgy, mintha az az utolsó lenne. Mert az egyik ilyen nap, tényleg az lesz. Jacknek igaza volt. Egy részem tényleg meghalt aznap. Az a részem, amelyik nem tudta hogyan kell élni.


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

j


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

k


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

l


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

m


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

n


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

o


----------



## Debke (2010 Február 26)

p


----------



## csocsi7 (2010 Február 26)

k


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

l


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

m


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

n


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

ny


----------



## kacs (2010 Február 26)

o


----------



## Agira (2010 Február 26)

ó


----------



## kyra622 (2010 Február 26)

A 20 megvan de letölteni nem enged még mindig!! 

*kyra622*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Ezt kapom ha tölteni akarok!!!!


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Hali!


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Már 3 üzenetnél járok


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

20 másodpercet kell várni két üzenet elküldése között?


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

egyébként KATHY REICHS könyveit szeretném megtalálni


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Ha valaki tud segíteni írjatok


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Előre is köszi


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Már 9!


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

El se hiszem!


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

b


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

bocs


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

mellé


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

nyomtam


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

a


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

nagyon szeretném azt a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

gombnak


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

ez van!


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

már 13


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

még kettő!


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

ugy értem 14 üzenetem van


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

Remélem menni fog!


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

azaz15


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

izgulok!


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

hajrá 16


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

és... sikerült elértem


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

én is


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

gratulálok neked  én is igyekszem


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

köszi


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

már csak egy kell de nagyon


----------



## andi1234 (2010 Február 26)

ééééééés megvan  ugy-e milyen ügyes vagyok?


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Nekem nem sürgős még ma sem.


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Na jó, egy kicsit.


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

már nem sok kell hogy köztünk(20-ok között) legyél


----------



## bozy (2010 Február 26)

nagyon ügyes vagy


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Stirlitz megy az erdőben, amikor megreccsen a bokor.
- Legközelebb nem hagyom otthon a pisztolyomat - gondolta Stirlitz.
- Legközelebb? - gondolta a medve.


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Ügyfél: Nagy problémám van. Egy barátom feltelepített egy képernyővédőt, de ahányszor megmozdítom az egeret, mindig eltűnik.


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

- Tegnap megkértem a barátnőm kezét! - meséli az egyik.
- És, igent mondott? - kérdi a másik.
- Nem tudom, még nem válaszolt az email-re...


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

Ügyfél: Előfizettem az internetre, és mindig nézem a női magazint rajta ami feljön, de ezért a szolgáltatásért nem sok egy kicsit a havidíj?
Hotline: Miért nem próbál másik oldalakat is nézegetni, hátha megtetszik még valami magának?
Ügyfél: Miért, az interneten több oldal is van?


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 26)

- Hogy hívják az informatikus nyomozót?
- ???
- Numlock Holmes.


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

1


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

2


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

3


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

4


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

5


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

6


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

7


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

8


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

9


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

10


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

11


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

12


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

13


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

meguntam


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

sok


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

már csak 1


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

ééééés kész


----------



## dongatto (2010 Február 26)

köszi ezt a topicot hasznos volt


----------



## kandris90 (2010 Február 26)

Nem az a kérdés, hogy kivel tudod leélni az életed, hanem, hogy kinélkül nem.


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 Ezzel én is pont így vagyok.


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

akkor most folytatom 12


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

13


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

14


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

15


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

16


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

17


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

*mit is mondhatnék*

1


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

2


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

"Arra gondolj,_amit akarsz__, _ne a hiányára."
18


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

3


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

4


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

5


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

_"Amit ma megtehetsz_, ne halaszd holnapra!" 19


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

6


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

7


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

8


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

Neked már 20


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

És _végül_ de _nem utolsó_ sorban... 20


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

nekem 10


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

vagy 11, ne lépj le


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

12


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

13


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

boldog2 írta:


> Neked már 20


 Szia, köszi, de én úgy láttam még csak 19 volt. Most már tuti meg van a 20!


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

14


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

15


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

Jelenleg 2 látogató, de egyedül vagyok


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

vagy mégsem


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

de igen


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

19


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Boldog2, nálam már 15 látszik a neved alatt


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

20


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Már 19


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

megvan a 20 nekem is,


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

még 48 óra


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Kicsit lassan frissít az oldal...


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

hosszú lesz


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Nekem az már letelt.


----------



## boldog2 (2010 Február 26)

Szia Ági!
Jó éjszakát!


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Megyek nézelődni, az irodalom oldalakon, vannak jó könyvek.


----------



## Ágnes55 (2010 Február 26)

Neked is nagyon jó éjszakát!


----------



## Marcs77 (2010 Február 27)

Remélem nekem is hamarosan meglesz a 20...(Marcs77)


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

sziasztok


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

most kezdem


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

remélem


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

gyorsan


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

meglesz


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

a


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

húsz hsz


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

mégcsak a nyolcadik...


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

9


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

10


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

már túl vagyok a felén


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

mindjárt


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

kész


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

15


----------



## wakapapa (2010 Február 27)

Már meg vagyok.


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

16


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

jó neked


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

már csak kettő


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

19


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

kéééész


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

21


----------



## spykedd (2010 Február 27)

és most miért nem tudok letölteni??


----------



## pityesz61 (2010 Február 27)

Na látod,nem sikerülhet minden!De előbb vagy utóbb fog menni!!


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Hú nekem még sok kell... köszi ezt a topicot


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

vagy tíz kellene...


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

nem baj...


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen egyszerű lesz...


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Bár mondjuk fura, hogy


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

csak 98 oldalyi szöveg van


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Jah mondjuk


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

csak pár napja indult


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

ez a topic


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

már csak 2 kellene


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Kár hogy hamarabb nem volt ez a topic


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Már többmint egy hnapja reggiztam, és sose tudtam, hogy mikorra lesz már meg végre ez a 20 hozzászólás, de végre megvan!


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Köszi szépen!!!


----------



## entoni92 (2010 Február 27)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólás mégse megy a leöltés, mi lehet a baj?


----------



## livian (2010 Február 27)

A szabályzat szerint 20 hozzászólás után kell még 48 óra a letöltéshez, tehát kitartás


----------



## T-support (2010 Február 27)

entoni92 írta:


> Meg van a 20 hozzászólás mégse megy a leöltés, mi lehet a baj?



próbálkozz a leTöltéssel 
(még néhány óra...)


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

SZevasztok


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

elkezdem a hozászolast


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

hogy hamar


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

meglegyen a husz


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

mozart szupersztar


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

beethoven se rossz


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

haydn profeta


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

dittersdorf amatoor


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

tul gyorsan irok


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

mindig varni kell


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

rossz az oram


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

Vanhal egy pancser


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

ha meglesz a husz


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

akkor lehet


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

hogy valami


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

ertelmesebbet is


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

fogok irni


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

addig marad a


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

klasszikus


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

zeneszerzok


----------



## Janicska53 (2010 Február 27)

csepulese


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

miert van az, hogy az emberrol azt hiszik, hogy mas valaki?
pedig nem is mas, hanem sajat maga


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> miert van az, hogy az emberrol azt hiszik, hogy mas valaki?
> pedig nem is mas, hanem sajat maga



Most akkor nekem van uldozesi maniam, vagy valoban valaki szandekosan nyomomban van.


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Most akkor nekem van uldozesi maniam, vagy valoban valaki szandekosan nyomomban van.



Azt biztosan tudom, hogy aki osszeteveszt massal, az maskor is tevedett mar.


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Azt biztosan tudom, hogy aki osszeteveszt massal, az maskor is tevedett mar.



Hogyan tudnam ezt kozolni vele ugy, hogy ne bantsam meg?


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Hogyan tudnam ezt kozolni vele ugy, hogy ne bantsam meg?



Persze a gond egy resze ott van, hogy nem tudja, hogy en tudom.


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Persze a gond egy resze ott van, hogy nem tudja, hogy en tudom.



Na mindegy, csak gondoltam kicsit kiszelloztetem ami a lelkemen van.

Itt senki nem fog ezert megbantodni.

Hiszen itt, nincs olyan offolas.


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Na mindegy, csak gondoltam kicsit kiszelloztetem ami a lelkemen van.
> 
> Itt senki nem fog ezert megbantodni.
> 
> Hiszen itt, nincs olyan offolas.



Akkor most nezem a hireket. 
Kivancsi vagyok, hogy Hawaii-n milyen lesz a cunami?


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

de jó ez a topic


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

és ez az oldal is, szuper, hogy létrehoztátok


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

nagyon régóta keresek egy könyvet


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

itt rátaláltam


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

sőt, más kedvencekre is!!!


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> nagyon régóta keresek egy könyvet



probaltad a konyvespolcon megkeresni?


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

nem tudom, hogy hol lehet dícsérni! De ez egy lehetöség! Atapata nagyon sgítőkész frankó ember


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat. Theodore M. Hesburgh


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

nem ez eszembe sem jutott...


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

köszi a tippet


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

van olyan is, aki ezeket az írásokat olvassa, pedig bőven megvan már a 20 hozzászólása...?


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

nem tudom, kitől származik az idézet: "A pirotechnikus csak egyszer hibázhat"


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> van olyan is, aki ezeket az írásokat olvassa, pedig bőven megvan már a 20 hozzászólása...?



az unalom nagy ur, neha meg ezt is olvasni kell


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

"Figyeld, hogyan beszél a lányod a babáival. Ebből megtudhatod, te hogyan beszélsz vele"


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Hűha, de ennyire???


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> Hűha, de ennyire???



napi 16-20 orat ulok a gep elott, szerintem mar nincs olyan amit nem olvastam el :444:


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Ez komolyan hangzik.


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Akkor legalább a 20-ast gyűjtők írhatnának szórakoztató dolgokat.


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

vagy vicceket


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Már csak 5 kell és mehetek aludni


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> vagy vicceket



van aki, csak sorszamokat irkal


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Már csak 4...


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> Már csak 5 kell és mehetek aludni



nem muszaly a 20 hozzaszolas most, folytathatod maskor is


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

lassan úgy érzem én is eljutok addig...


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Február 27)

VeraB írta:


> lassan úgy érzem én is eljutok addig...



na akkor szevasz Vera


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

holnap nem érek rá, utána pedig lejár a két nap, és letölthetek


----------



## VeraB (2010 Február 27)

Yesss, 20.!!!
Jó éjt-legalábbis itt alvás idő van


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

hát ez nagyn bonyolult egy rendszer


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

szegény atapata megszenvedett velem


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

az a baj h nem nagyon vagyok ciber gyerek


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

elég lassan is írok


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

úgyhogy mire leírom a 20 űzenetet!!!!!!!!!!!44


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

addig tuti lemegy a nap


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

ez fura egy rendszer


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

áááááááá most vmit elnyomtam


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

egyáltalán így kell csinálni?


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

ata nem vagy itt hol vagy?


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

nincs kedvem holnap dolgzni


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

ata ha ezt sem így kell csinálni, fölakasztom magam!


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

nem! inkább elmegyek egy gyerekoldalra


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

hátha ott könnyebb a reg


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

na jó közben rágyujtok


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

1,2 helyen már tag vagyok, de ez valami hipi szupi oldal lehet!


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

Gondolom én!


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

ezazzzz már csak eggggy


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

véééége megyek megkérdezem atát hogy jó e így


----------



## nati77 (2010 Február 27)

ezt már csak megszokásból


----------



## Dzsonika007 (2010 Február 27)

Tök állat hogy van ez...


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

ok


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

igy


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

elérem


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

a


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

20


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

hozzászólást


----------



## duso14 (2010 Február 28)

ezt idáig nem tudtam,már jó ideje beregisztráltam,mert jó az oldal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

Sziasztok!
tök jó ez a rész folyamatosan nézem a többi fórumot is de még nem könnyű bekapcsolódni!


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

üdv


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

A könyvek is szuperek


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

még így se egyszerű mit írjon az ember


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

*idézetek Baden-Powell-től
*


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Ébredjetek, munkára fel! Csak egy életnapotok: használjatok hát jól minden életpercet."


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

jó ötletnek tartom a húsz hozzászólást, mert addig is ismerkedik mindenki a fórumokkal


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"A boldogság a tiétek, ha jól vezetitek a csónakot."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Ne hagyd sodortatni magadat! Szabd magad az irányt!"


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"A jellem többet ér az életben, mint bármi más tulajdonság."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Ha megkérdeznék, mi a fő bűn a világon, azt felelném: az önzés."


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Figyeld godolataidat, mert szavakká válnak"


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Isten megadott nekünk mindent ezen a világon, hogy az életet széppé tehessük, de rajtunk múlik, hogy jól használjuk-e adományait. Igyekezzél hasznára lenni másoknak!"


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Figyeld szavaidat, mert tettekké válnak"


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Legyetek elégedettek azzal, mitek van és használjátok legjobb tehetségetek szerint."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"A dolgok napfényes oldalát keressétek, ne az árnyékosat."


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Figyeld tetteidet, mert szokásokká válnak."


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Figyeld szokásaidat, mert elemeddé válnak."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

"Próbáljátok meg úgy itthagyni ezt a világot, hogy jobb legyen, mint ahogy kaptátok."


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Figyeld jellemed, mert az lesz sorsod."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Ki volt Baden-Powell?


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

A cserkészet megalapitója.


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

" Először magadnak kell létrehozni a változást , amit a világtól követelsz." (Gandhi)


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Hires cserkészek


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"A tudás önmagában nem elegendő.


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Paul McCartney a Beatles tagja (Egyesült Királyság)
George Michael énekes (Egyesült Királyság)
Daniel Radcliffe színész, legismertebb szerepében Harry Potter (Egyesült Királyság)
Cliff Richard énekes, színész (Egyesült Királyság)
J. K. Rowling írónő, a Harry Potter szerzője (Egyesült Királyság)
Bárdos Lajos zeneszerző (Magyarország)
Dékány András író (Magyarország)
Jancsó Miklós fimrendező (Magyarország)
Karácsony Sándor pedagógiai, filozófiai író, egyetemi tanár (Magyarország)
Latinovits Zoltán színész (Magyarország)
Németh Kristóf színész (Magyarország)
Sinkovits Imre színész, a Nemzet Színésze (Magyarország)
Szerb Antal író, irodalomtörténész (Magyarország)
Szokolay Sándor zeneszerző (Magyarország)
Zenthe Ferenc színművész, a Nemzet Színésze (Magyarország)
Henry Fonda színész (USA)
Harrison Ford színész (USA)
Michael Moore filmrendező (USA)
Steven Spielberg filmrendező (USA)


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Csík Ferenc úszó, az 1936-os nyári olimpia aranyérmese (Magyarország)
Kaszap István, tornász, boldoggá avatása folyamatban
Michael Jordan kosaras (USA)
Mark Spitz úszó, olimpiai bajnok (USA)


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

A valódi elmélyülés kizárólag megértéssel kezdődhet.


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

David Attenborough természetbúvár (Egyesült Királyság)
Almásy László Afrika-kutató, felfedező (Magyarország)
Andorka Rudolf szociológus (Magyarország)
Karácsony Sándor filozófus (Magyarország)
Lámfalussy Sándor közgazdász, „az euró atyja“ (Magyarország)
Rubik Ernő repülőgép-tervező mérnök, a Rubik-kocka megalkotója (Magyarország)
Szent-Györgyi Albert Nobel-díjas tudós, a C-vitamin felfedezője (Magyarország)
Bálint György Bálint gazda (Magyarország)
Werner Heisenberg (1901-1976) Nobel-díjas német fizikus, a kvantummechanika egyik megalapítója (Németország)
Frederick Reines Nobel-díjas fizikus (USA)
Bill Gates a Microsoft alapítója, a világ egyik leggazdagabb embere (USA)


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Helen Sharman az első brit űrhajósnő (Egyesült Királyság)
Buzz Aldrin űrhajós, a második ember a Holdon (USA)
William Anders űrhajós (USA)
Neil Armstrong űrhajós, az első ember a Holdon (USA)
Charles Bassett űrhajós (USA)
Alan Bean űrhajós, a negyedik ember a Holdon (USA)
Gordon Cooper űrhajós (USA)
Charles Duke űrhajós, a tizedik ember a Holdon (USA)
Edward Givens űrhajós (USA)
John Glenn űrhajós, szenátor (USA)
James Lovell űrhajós (USA)
Edgar Mitchell űrhajós, a hatodik ember a Holdon (USA)
Clifton Williams űrhajós (USA)


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

Ez segít majd eljutni oda, ahol lenni szeretnél." Peggy Mccoll


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

A világ 216 országában és területén élnek cserkészek, és összesen 6 ország van, ahol nem.


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

"Adj erőt, hogy megváltoztassam, amit megváltoztathatok. Adj bölcsességet, hogy elfogadjam , amin nem változtathatok."


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Eddig összesen mintegy 300 millióan voltak cserkészek,[3] akik között számos híres embert is találunk.


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Jelenleg a WOSM mintegy 28 milliós,[38] a WAGGGS mintegy 10 milliós[39] taglétszámmal rendelkezik.


----------



## vadkerti (2010 Február 28)

Viki 1986

Tetszenek az idézeteid,az utóbbi telitalálat


----------



## Viki1986 (2010 Február 28)

Köszi. az idei évem fő mottója


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Ez egy kivalo topic


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Pedig mar elkezdtem becsuletesen hozzaszolni a tobbihez


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Mert hat azert eleg nagy pofatlansag lenne igy kezdesnek telespamelni vmelyik topicot


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Aztan megtalaltam ezt


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Nem hiaba,nem annyira alaptalan sztereotipia,h lelemenyes a magyar


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Ettol fuggetlenul remelem,nem ez lesz a legdinamikusabban gyarapodo topic


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Bar az egy kicsit elgondolkodtato


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

H van ez a lehetoseg,ahol hamar ossze lehet szedni az allando tagga valashoz szukseges feltetelt


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

De akkor meg is mi ertelme van feltetelekhez szabni?


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Nah mindegy,nem akarom megvaltani a vilagot


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Csak azert ez igy fani


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Persze nem mintha masutt nem lennenek jellemzoek ezek a fani dolgok


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Legutobb az auto atiratasan huztam fel ilyenert a szemoldokomet


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

60 napnal nem regebbi eredetiseg vizsga kell hozza


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

De ha 14 napnal mar korabbi,akkor nem latszik az okmanyirodas neni szamitogepen


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Viszont ha fizetsz neki egy kis penzt


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Akkor erdekes modon elkezdi latni,h ott van


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Najsz


----------



## sputnic000 (2010 Február 28)

Meg egy raadas post...


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

Köszike!


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

Ismét


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

6


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

7


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

8


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

9


----------



## Laufaned (2010 Február 28)

10


----------



## Pejszi (2010 Február 28)

Soha nem lennék tagja annak a klubnak, amelyik engem is elfogad tagjai között.
- Woody Allen


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYTteFYab_U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Február 28. - Ennek a dalnak a szellemében teljen sok-sok embernek! Teremtsünk békét!


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

A tibetiek szerint évente négy van belőle: A tibeti ("nagy"




buddha napokat hívják 10 milliószoros napoknak, sorrendben ez az első holdhó 15., negyedik holdhó 15. , hatodik holdhó 4. és kilencedik holdhó 22. napja. Az első holdhó, egyben a tibeti újév első napja február 25.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

10 milliószoros nap Február 28. vasárnap


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Ezeken a napokon minden teremtés 10 milliószoros erővel hat. Fontos, hogy arra gondolj, amit teremteni szeretnél az életedben.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Ha negatív érzelmeid, gondolataid merülnek fel. Nyilvánítsd ki, hogy elengeded őket. A nagy terheid feloldását érdemes erre a napra időzíteni. Küldj fényt, szeretetet a Földnek és az emberiségnek!


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Képzeld el a Földet egészségesnek, a rajta élő embereket pedig békésnek, szeretettelinek. Lásd a Világbékét ünnepelni!


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Tegyél meg mindent, amit szeretnél 10 milliószoros erővel hatni!


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Szólj minél több embernek, hogy ők is tudatosak lehessenek ezeken a napokon.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

A világmeditációnak az a célja, hogy a hatékonyság növelése érdekében, egy adott napon vagy időpontban sok helyen egyszerre érkezzen a földre az a fényrezgés spektrum amihez alkalmazkodva és / egyénileg ki- ki mennyit magába /befogadva eljuttassunk a földnek.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Mert a fő és önzetlen cél az , hogy a már megnyitott energia és dimenzió kapukon keresztül olyan mennyiségű szeretet és gyógyító energiát juttassunk a földbe, mellyel végső soron a sajátunk és a föld rezgésszintjét felemelve, egységben átlépjünk az 5. dimenzió valóságába.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7XrgZn9oiA&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

*Sose feledd el honnan idultál, és mit cselekedtél..........tanulj belőle...!!!*


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Megbocsájtottam a megbocsájthatatlant,
megpróbáltam pótolni a nélkülözhetetlen embereket és elfeledni az elfeledhetetleneket.
Sokszor cselekedtem indulatból.Okoztam csalódást és csalódtam olyanokban akiktől sosem vártam volna.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Sokszor cselekedtem indulatból.Okoztam csalódást és csalódtam olyanokban akiktől sosem vártam volna.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Sírtam zenehallgatás vagy fénykép lapozgatása közben...és felhívtam valakit csak azért,hogy halljam a hangját.
Néha elég volt egy mosoly ,hogy szerelmes legyek.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Sokszor éreztem,hogy meghalok a vágytól és féltem,hogy elveszítek valakit,aki nagyon fontos számomra.
A végén mégis elveszítettem, DE TÚLÉLTEM
És még most is ÉLEK!!
Az életet nemcsak túlélem.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

És Neked is azt ajánlom... ÉLJ!!
A harcba elszántan kell menni.


----------



## kantor.eva (2010 Február 28)

Az életet szenvedélyesen átölelni.
Emelt fővel veszíteni és merészen győzni,mert a világ a bátraké és az
ÉLET TÚL SOKAT ÉR,AHHOZ,HOGY JELENTÉKTELENNÉ VÁLJON!!!


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

A legmagasztosabb


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

dolog az


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

ha nem paranyi


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

tehetetlen reszecskenek


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

erzed magad


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

a vilagegyetemben,


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

hanem szerves


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

alkoto reszenek


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

olyannak,


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

aki kepes


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

megvaltoztatni


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

a vilag arculatat


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

a jo iranyaban!


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

Idezet


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

tolem


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

mindenkinek


----------



## pcdilis (2010 Február 28)

jo szivvel


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

11


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

12


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Én csak most kezdem....


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

ez is érvényes?


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Légy hű magadhoz! Egész életedet vele kell leélned.​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

*Ne vezess túl gyorsan, mert még lemarad az őrangyalod!*​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

[FONT=&quot]Ma kezdődik életem hátralevő része.[/FONT]


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

ne makacskodj, forogj együtt a Földdel!​ ​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

[FONT=&quot]Sajnos az üzenetrögzítő elromlott. Itt az ember beszél.[/FONT]


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 28)

szamot irj, hamarabb megy!


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Aki utoljára nevet, annak lassú a felfogása.​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Noci87 írta:


> szamot irj, hamarabb megy!


rendben......Anikó


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

123321


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

963369


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Soha ne igyál bele a kutya edényébe, mert lehet, hogy abba már a
kisöcséd beleivott.​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Piroska ment az erdőben és egyszer felkiáltott: Cica!​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

[FONT=&quot]kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég értelmesek a TV-nézéshez.[/FONT]


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

159951123321


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

[FONT=&quot]A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég értelmesek a TV-nézéshez.[/FONT]


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Azért alakult ki az emberiség, mert sokkal könnyebb volt lejönni a fáról
mint fennmaradni.​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

Ha a hó sárga, ne edd meg!​


----------



## Gneka (2010 Február 28)

*[FONT=&quot]Visszadumál, mint öregasszony a TV-nek.[/FONT]*


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

Gneka írta:


> Aki utoljára nevet, annak lassú a felfogása.​


 

Ez jó volt!


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

Mindent egy mosoly mögé rejteni.


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

"Az a bibi, hogy a lakásoknál beépített tartozéknak számít a szomszéd. A sok-sok szomszéd." (L.K. Hamilton)


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

"Sose bízz olyan emberben, akinek folyamatosan virul a feje! Vagy álruhás porszívóügynök, vagy nem állt kétszer sorba, amikor az észt osztották. "


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

"Ilyen kacajt valószínűleg ritkán hallani a pokol innenső felén."


----------



## Rinyavi (2010 Február 28)

"Te az összes nőismerősöd kellemesét össze szoktad kötni a hasznosoddal?
A férfiak mind a hasznosuk után mennek. Nem tudtad?"


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

A Nyúl egy igazi jellem, ott ül a fűben és mégsem szivja.


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

mi az? piros és árt a fogaidnak? tégla


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Az alvástól megéhezem, az evéstől meg elálmosodom. Az élet szép.


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Mit mond az udvarias terminátor? -Elnézést hogy félbeszakítottam.


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Hogy hívják a hülye pincért? -Éttermi fogyatékos.


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Hogy kéri meg a kannibál a barátnője kezét? -Gyere hozzám eleségül.


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Kérek szépen 20 dkg párizsit! -25 dkg, maradhat? -Nem, inkább elvinném!


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

Értem én hogy non-stop bolt, de mikor nyit?


----------



## Thyria (2010 Március 1)

A tehén bonyolult állat de én megfejtem.


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

hogy?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

5


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

7


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

8777


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

jo ez igy?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

biztos jo


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

de ha megsem?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

mi ertleme van ennek?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

14334


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

mi az elet ertelme?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

42


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

ez az elet erteelme?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

vagy rosszul tetem fel a kerdest?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

es ezt mind torolhetitek ki


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

nem ?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

magammla beszelgetek


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

hulye e vagyok?


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

na meeg kettot


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

egyet


----------



## tba5555 (2010 Március 1)

utolsot hogy biztos legyen a hatas


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

csumi mindenkinek;-)


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

mikor lesz hozzaferesem a letolteshez


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

es ha megcsinalom egyszere a 20 hozzaszolast?


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

vagy komminak hivjak?


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

)))))))))


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

(((((((


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz{{


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

na mi lesz??????


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

meg 10


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

mar csak 9


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

8


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

7


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

6


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

5


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

4


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

3


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

2


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

`q11


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

w4jopiojjhrtdyuiolp;',mnbhgfdrtyuihklmnjbhvgcfjhkmnjb


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

hiuhiuhiu iuhiu


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

jhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## yoyi (2010 Március 1)

hhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zsu16 (2010 Március 1)

yoyi írta:


> hhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


 
16


----------



## zsu16 (2010 Március 1)

zsu16 írta:


> 16



17


----------



## zsu16 (2010 Március 1)

zsu16 írta:


> 17




18


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

köszi, Zsuzsanna, könnyebb lesz a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

bár ide érdemes amúgy is regisztrálni


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

nem is tudom, eddig miért nem akadtam rá erre az oldalra


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

ez a 10.


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

11))


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

12


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

13


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

14


----------



## gyokina (2010 Március 1)

15


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

még jó, hogy nem 30 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

48 óra türelmi idő? :S


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

nem vagyok türelmes típus


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

kicsit úgy érzem magam, mintha magammal beszélgetnék


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

mert ezt is csinálom, nem?


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

ez elég szánalmas


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

sosem érem el a 20at


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

ez borzalmasan unalmas


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

márpedig akkor sem adom fel


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

megvan a fele


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

lehet hogy megfontolom azt az abc-s dolgot


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

kezdek belefáradni a fecsegésbe


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

azt hiszem, nem vagyok benne valami jó


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

és még mindig kell 6


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

jó végülis már egész szépen állok... 75%


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

remélem legalább megéri a fáradtságot


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

ha voiddal deklarálok egy függvényt, nincs visszatérési érték


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

szóval pointerekkel kell dolgozni, ha értékátadást akarunk


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

sokkal könnyebb a c++ mint a c#


----------



## Sapphira (2010 Március 1)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

1


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

23456


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

2


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

az élet értelme .: 42


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Átverték a számítógépet a superbike-osok


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

12347


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

0.83% (5495.00)


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Csendőrvilág az egri Tescóban


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Ne tegye ki egyenes napsugárzásnak.


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

A külföldi egyetemisták a belvárosban lövöldöztek, kommandósok vitték el őket.


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

11


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

A Jobbik budai lakossági fórumán már a kétharmados győzelmet sem tartották hülyeségnek.


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

ja és szerintem a delphi jobb mint a c++, de mind1


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

egy_hal_sem_lakhat_gomakvariumban


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

gömbakvárium*


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

16


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Vae victis! - Jaj a legyőzötteknek!


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

A káoszelmélet szerint egy olyan apróság, mint egy pillangó szárnyának rezdülése, akár tájfunt is okozhat a világ túlsó felén.


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Nem furcsa, hogy én, aki csupa népszerűtlen könyvet írtam, ilyen népszerű fickó lettem?
Albert Einstein


----------



## r3stl3ss (2010 Március 1)

Egy szakadékot nem lehet két részletben átugrani.


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

én nem is tudom mit irjak nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

sok lehetöség van arra is h meg legyen a 20 hozászolás


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

és ez a rengeteg mese


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

főleg a régimesék


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

hisz már én se vagyok fiatal


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

legalább addig érezzem magam annak mig megnézem őket


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

klassz


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

gyerekeimnek is szeretnék sok mesét megszerezni belőlük


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

imádom őket


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

3-an vannak


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

igaz nagyobbik már kamasz


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

meg tudnátok nekem szerezni a kis einsteineket


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

nagyon szeretjük a mini mentőket is


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

de ezt a két mesét nagyon szeretném


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

tudna valaki segiteni ebbe a két mesébe minimentők,kis eisteinek


----------



## plexy (2010 Március 1)

köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászoláshoz


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

*Ez*


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

így


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

nem


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

*válasz*

Mindenkinek sok sikert kivánok.


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

is


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

olyan


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

szakad az eső


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

nehéz


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

14


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

kitartás


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

15 hsz


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

szorgalom


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

neked is


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

türelem


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

Türelem


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

köszönöm, neked is


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

peluscsere után folyt köv


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

oké, utána folytatjuk


----------



## Práder Gyuláné (2010 Március 1)

egyedül maradtam


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

19


----------



## Lya2 (2010 Március 1)

20


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Ha szeretsz valaki elengeded. 
Ha elmegy, soha nem volt a Tiéd.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Nagyon szeretnék igazi barátnőre találni!


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Szép és gondmentes napokat kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Akármi történjék is, Te maradj EMBER.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Ha okosan hallgatsz, okosabbnak látszol.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Kezdődött egy új hónap. Szalad az idő.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Én vagyok a béna? Vagy mindenkinek ilyen nehezen megy az eligazodás ezen az oldalon, mint nekem?


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Hogyan lehet megváltoztatni az életkörülményeit a mai kor emberének?


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Szeretnék végre egy nyugodt napot magamnak.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

A kertünkben már duzzadnak az orgonabokrok bimbói.


----------



## S.Mónika (2010 Március 1)

Ma egy csodálatos településen jártam. Csendes környéken, csodálatos házak, rendezett utcák.


----------



## bejka (2010 Március 1)

nagyon segítőkész a rendszergazda vagy 'atapata' forduljatok hozzá bizalommal! remélem és bízom benne hamar kiigazodom ezen a weboldalon.:9:belezöldülni nem fogok


----------



## bejka (2010 Március 1)

Augusztus 20-án és 21-én Ősagárdon újból Agár Fesztivál immáron a második. Aki szeretne egy festői környezetben ölelt " alpesi Tájhoz hasonló szerpentinen felvezető úton kanyargó, kulturális programok közepette kutyák és mindenféle finomsággal jóllakottan kikapcsolódni és feltöltődni jöjjön el a nemzetközi bírákkal kimondottan erre az alkalomra megáldott településre Ősagárdra infó www.osagard.hu


----------



## bejka (2010 Március 1)

akkor most egy kis játék


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

egy


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

megérett


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

a meggy


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

kettő


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

csipkebokor


----------



## marti90 (2010 Március 1)

vessző


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

három


----------



## Dr House (2010 Március 1)

négy
Popey :..:


----------



## dore84 (2010 Március 1)

jó


----------



## dore84 (2010 Március 1)

ezerkilencszáznyolcvannégy


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok :grin:


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

négy
Popey :..:


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

nem vagyok türelmes típus


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

nagyon szeretném azt a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

nagyon szeretném azt a 20 hozzászólást megszerezniiilkjl


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

nagyon szeretném


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

huszat akarok


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

harminc se probléma, de miért nem lehet elküldeni:?


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

van valami időkorlát is a 20 hozzászólásra?


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

elég nehézkesen veszi be a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

nagyon szép idő volt ma


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

de holnaptól megint hideget mondanak, esett valakinél jégeső?


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

a Mom parknál baromi nagy jégeső volt


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

szeretnék egy jó nagy fürdőkádat


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

és szép csempét a fürdőbe


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

a rab ember fiai megvan valakinek?


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

kljafjkafkj


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)




----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

mennyinél tartok?


----------



## Aranycompó (2010 Március 1)

azt hiszem itt a huszadik, heuréka!!!


----------



## marim (2010 Március 1)

nekem még csak 19


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

*hozzászólás*

Sziasztok Adminok,

Íme egy hozzászólás.


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Ki tudja, hoyg ennek milyen értelemben van szűrő szerepe?


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

megérkeztem...


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

nem tudom mi a szerepe, de ha ez szükséges


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

ez eddig három, ha jól számolom


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

már 4


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

nemrég értem haza szervezetfejlesztés óráról


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

szóval ha néha hülyeséget írok


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

az csak azért van


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

mert leszívták az agyam


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

egyik kedvenc idézetem


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

"Avégből születtünk erre a világra, hogy lopjuk a napot. Nehogy elhiggyék az ellenkezőjét!"


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

bár ez mostanában leginkább nem jön össze


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

a mágikus 13-as


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

már egy kicsit kezdem unni


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Mi a jeletősége annak, hoyg nem lehet válaszolni az egyes üzenetekre?


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Hoppá?


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

egy kis kritikai hangvétel


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

"Senki nem lehet jobban rabszolga, mint akivel elhitetik, hogy szabad"


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Van egy jó március 15-ei viccem


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Március 16-án bemegy Petőfi Sándor a Pilvax kávéházba ezzel a felkiáltással:

-Csapos adj egy jó erős szilvapálinkát!

Mire a csapos:

- Sanyikám-Sanyikám, tegnap is tudod mi volt belőle ....


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

A természet igazságos: aki vak, az jobban hall aki süket, az jobban lát akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik.


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

Goethe


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Tudósok felfedezése szerint egy bizonyos ételféleség elfogyasztása 90%-kal csökkenti a nők szexuális étvágyát. Ez pedig az esküvői torta.


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Geothe nem volt buta ezek szerint...


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

mindjárt...mindjárt


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Goethe nem volt semmi ezek szerint...


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

most jön a csúcs számodra!


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

hát biztos nem egy magyar celeb szürkeállományával rendelkezett


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

Yes, we can! mondhatnám igen, megcsináltuk!


----------



## cgaboca (2010 Március 1)

kitartás, mindjárt Te is túl leszel rajta


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

kész?


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

már csak 7 van hátra


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

most is tanultam valami újat!


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

limitálva van a hozzászóások közötti időszak


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

mennyi is pontosan?


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

igen - 20 másodperc


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

Nem szívesen beszélek sokat...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... , de ha ez előre viszi a dolgok folyását...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...talán képes vagyok összefüggően diskurálni...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...néhány virtuálisan valóságos, a glóbusz...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

ez egy okos gondolat volt, hogy van egy ilyen üzenőfal köszike


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

magamról is írhatok??


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

..bármely pontjáról, hozzám hasonlóan - vagy éppen velem ellentétben - csupa kevésbé érdekes hozzászólással ...


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

mar csak kettő hiányzik


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...szavak és mondatok sokat- vagy épp semmitmondó sorozatából...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... némi hihető vagy akár kételyt támasztó, és egyben feledhető...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...agymenést idéző semmitmondó eleggyel...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... elérni, hogy mindazon értékesnek hitt...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...de mások számára éppúgy haszontalan bitek, bájtok kilo és mega méretű...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr fia a így szól az apjának:
- Apa, annyira fázom.
- Állj be a sarokba, fiam. Ott 90 fok van.


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Hoppá!


----------



## Petimind (2010 Március 1)

Nekem annyi!


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... kedves, talán retro és esetleg nosztalgiát kiváltó...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... sok-sok számítógéppel rendelkező, időt és ...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

Két hangya megy az erdőben. Egyszer csak találnak egy elefántot. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, én elszaladok a többiekért, te meg addig vigyázz, hogy el ne menjen.
El is szalad a másik hangya, aztán egy idő múlva az elefánt is odébbáll. Jönnek vissza a hangyák, és az elefánt sehol.
Kérdezik a hangyát:
- Hol az elefánt?
- Elment.
- Ne hazudj biztos megzabáltad, még most is zsíros a szád széle!


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...energiát nem kímélő, éjt nappallá tevő, billentyű koptató, ...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

Sebész az idős bácsihoz a kórházban:
- Józsi bácsi, babonás maga?
- Én nem, fiam.
- Az jó, mert holnaptól csak bal lábbal kelhet fel.


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...a "homo interneticus" családba tartozó egyed...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

A sünike elhatározza, hogy elkéri a mókuskától a létráját. Elindul hozzá, ám pár perc múlva elgondolkodik:
- Mi van ha nem lesz otthon? Na mindegy!
Majd megy tovább. Pár perc múlva ismét egy gondolata támad:
- És ha ide sem adja? Na mindegy!
Megy tovább, majd megint megáll:
- Hátha pénzt kér érte!
Egy óra múlva odaér a sünike a mókuskához, ám addigra minden tüskéje égnek áll az idegtől. Felkiabál a mókuskának:
- Tudod mit mókuska! Dögölj meg a létráddal együtt!


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... önmagát sem kímélve és egyben másoknak jót téve...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... feltöltött tartalmakhoz ...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

... hozzáférhető ...


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

...legyen.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

Hát ezért írtam amit írtam.


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

Miről lehet felismerni a repülő nyulat?


----------



## ktzs (2010 Március 1)

Sast visz a hátán.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

Kovács anyósa vendégségbe megy az egyik régi iskolatársához. A nappaliba érve így szól hozzá:
- Miért nem takarjátok el azt az ocsmány képet aközött a két csodálatos antik váza között?
- De drágám -válaszol az iskolatárs- az nem kép, hanem tükör.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

- Miért úszik olyan jól a fiad a víz alatt? - kérdezi a skóttól a barátja.
- Mert bedobtam egy pennyt a vízbe!


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

A skót falu lelkésze a vasárnapi istentisztelet után felnyitja a perselyt. Maroknyi gomb hullik ki belőle, és egy ötcentes. A plébános megfogja a pénzdarabot és így szól:
- Nem is vettem észre, hogy idegen is volt a templomban!


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

Az angol, az ír meg a skót elhatározzák, hogy közös vacsorát rendeznek.
- Én hozom a húst! - mondja az angol.
- Én hozom a tésztát! - szólal meg az ír.
- Én pedig hozom az öcsémet! - kontráz a skót


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

A skót házat épít, ám az épület egy részére nem épít tetőt.
- Itt miért nincs tető? - kérdezi a szomszédja.
- Mert itt lesz a zuhanyozó.


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 1)

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

vA rendőr megállít egy autóst:
- Maga olyan részeg, mint egy disznó!
- Halkabban, biztos úr - mondja a sofőr -, mert még meghallja hátul a feleségem.


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 1)

yupppyk írta:


> kiss


 

köszönöm a segítséget, üdv. Kedves Druszámkiss


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 1)

zeneszövegeket keresek


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 1)

- Lépjen csak fel erre a mérlegre! Látja? Maga túlsúlyos! -közli az orvos a betegével.
- Dehogy is, csak húsz centivel alacsonyabb vagyok!


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

d.zulu írta:


> a börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
> - jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
> Mire a rab:
> - mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


:d:d:d


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 2)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 2)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 2)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni.
- Amikor a cigánybányászok sztrájkja akadályozza a rendőrök diplomaosztó ünnepségét.
- Árvaházban a szülői értekezlet.
- Lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 2)

- Mi az abszolút osztályharc?
- Amikor a pártház macskája kergeti a templom egerét.


----------



## d.zulu (2010 Március 2)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megijeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

Géza kék az ég /olvasd visszefelé/


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pUUHOjBmfo


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

Ravazdi


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

Seattle-----Anchorage


----------



## yupppyk (2010 Március 2)

Hajrá jéghocky juharlevelesek


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

Üdvözletem. Belekezdek a beírásba én is hátha kisűl valami belőle. Örülök, hogy rátaláltam a fórumotokra és, hogy vettem a fáradtságot hozzá is szólni.


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

az ezidáig megsimert fórumok közűl ezt tartom a legjobbnak, leghasznosabbnak, gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

sok értékes dolgot láttam már itt és nincs nap, hogy ne gondoljak rá, hogy állandó taggá válhassak.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Nekem ajánlották


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ezért most hajtok, hogy bepótoljam a lemaradásomat amit elszenvedtem ezidáig.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

ezt a


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Fórumot


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

nincs idő teketoriázni, a homokóra pereg


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

a kedvem meg epedezik, egyre csak egyre hogy, részese lehessek eme elementáris eredetnek


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

mert ez egy eredeti, emberes, eredet, hogy eme elme erre elkötelez


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

és ezt elevenen, elhelyez, ezen eredeten


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ez nekem oly elementáris eszelet, el nem lehet engednem


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ez mi kell nekem, mely engem elvezet


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

epedezek ezen egen, hogy e remek eredet lett


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ezért érdemes, ez mi elvezet


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

engem ez éltet, e művelet


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ez, mely eredeti eszelet


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

engedjétek, hogy eredeteztesselek egek erejével


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ezernyi erezet ellep egy embert


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ezzé eredeteztet egy az égbe fent


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

eleven ereje, ezen eszeletben


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

ez mely engem eggyé engedeztet


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Momoton üget a homokon


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

a sivatag fura ura


----------



## gegu (2010 Március 2)

eredetem eleven elhelyezéséhez.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

a tétova teve tova.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Hátán rezegve mozog


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

a kúp alakú púp.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Helyzete nem túl szerencsés


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Szeme szája telve szemcsés


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

homokkal.


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Itt most kimarad, mert elfelejtettem...


----------



## BoBoTu (2010 Március 2)

Ó egek ura. Te tevél engem tevévé


----------



## noelle7 (2010 Március 2)

s tevévé téve tántorog tova a remegő púpú tétova teve.


----------



## Lujoo (2010 Március 2)

"Mindegy, hogy homokszem vagy kőszikla,
a vízben ugyanúgy elsűllyed"
-Oldboy-


----------



## Lujoo (2010 Március 2)

"Aki nevet, azzal együtt nevet a világ, aki sír, az egyedül sír"
-Oldboy-


----------



## gonzalen (2010 Március 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, a 20-ra hajtok 20-as sebességgel


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

köszi a jó tanácsot...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

3. üzenet


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

ilyen az élet dédikém...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

ezt szeretném letölteni...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Én haspárti vagyok!


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

ha elérem a huszat pezsgőt bontok!


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

200-nál pedig megbüntet a rendőr...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Na de ki az aki ilyen lassan megy a Balaton felé?


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

már csak tííííííz.....................


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Nyáron olasz országba megyünk


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

photo scape v3.4 próbáld ki


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Holnap különdíj a rajzversenyen fiamnak...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Kislányomnak bemutató óra...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Nekem olajcsere...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Munkahelyen meló....


----------



## tomo86 (2010 Március 2)

jólvan ez is megvan


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Otthon pihi és tervezés...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Már 18? Akkor ez az új csajom...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

Nem működik a külső hőmérséklet érzékelőm...
most mi lesz?


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

A feleségem 40...
Lecserélném két 20éves-re...


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

dhshs


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

wrztzwer


----------



## ayrton64 (2010 Március 2)

ok
akkor most már csak 48 óra?


----------



## darkania (2010 Március 2)

Én is a 48 órát várom!


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

*jó ötlet*

Jó ötlet volt ez a fórum!


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

hol látom, mennyi hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

jah4, látom, már 4


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

álmos vagyok


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

6


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 2)

8


----------



## meg (2010 Március 2)

Igen, itt tényleg könnyen lehet... Egyébként valóban úgy van, hogy e fórumon annyi jó dolog van, hogy csak na! Köszönet érte!!! Máshol tényleg nem lelni egy csomó dolgot.


----------



## meg (2010 Március 2)

Úgy látom, azért ez nem megy ilyen könnyen... Hiába, meg kell dolgozni azért a 20 hozzászólásért.


----------



## athos79 (2010 Március 3)

Minél többet tanulunk annál többet tudunk


----------



## athos79 (2010 Március 3)

Minél többet tudunk annál többet felejtünk


----------



## athos79 (2010 Március 3)

Minél többet felejtünk annál kevesebet tudunk


----------



## athos79 (2010 Március 3)

Minél kevesebbet tudunk annál kevesebbet felejtünk


----------



## athos79 (2010 Március 3)

Minél kevesebet felejtünk annál többet tudunk


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

szisztok probalom megszerezni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

Hali en sem akarok ugy tunni mint egy ingyen leso de tenyleg csak itt tudok olyan konyvet letolteni ami nagyon erdekel engem.
Pusz


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

Hali megint


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

Sajnos megint nagyon meleg volt nalunk /Melbourneben/


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

nekem meg 16 van


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

15


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

13


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

remelem jol csinalom


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

11


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

10


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

9


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

8


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

7


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

6


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

5


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

4


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

3


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

2


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

1


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

remelem sikerul ez az utolso irigyellek titeket Canadaban mivel nagyon jo weboldalt hoztatok ossze sajnos itt a magyarok nem nagyon foglalkoznak evvel


----------



## neferti (2010 Március 3)

-1


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

3 hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## lordness (2010 Március 3)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A gyönyör-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t szaporítani vágyunk,[/FONT]


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Hogy így örökké rózsáljon a Szép,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

S emlékét, ha hull érettebb virágunk,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Őrizhesse a zsenge ivadék:


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

De te, saját fényszemed rabja, rőzsét


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Lángodra tápnak: önmagad dobod,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Önségbe fojtva, ami csupa bőség


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Mézed ürme, te, önnön gyilkosod.


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Te, aki a világ friss dísze vagy


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

S a víg tavasz előtt még csak herold,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Bimbódba temeted tartalmadat


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

S, édes vadóc, fukaron tékozolsz.


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Szánj meg; szűnj külső jusst habzsolni: másképp


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Megeszitek, a sír s te, a világét.


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Ha homlokod negyven tél ostroma


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

S szépséged kertjét mély árkok ülik,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Ifjúságod, e most csodált ruha,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Nyűtt rongy lett, mely alig ér valamit:


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

S ha megkérdik, szépséged hova lett,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Deli napjaid kincse hova halt,


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Válasznak saját üreges szemed


----------



## Mirell* (2010 Március 3)

Emésztő szégyen lesz s roncs diadal.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Jette (2010 Március 3)

De jó, hogy van ilyen lehetőség, csak így írni valamit!!


----------



## tommpy (2010 Március 3)

hozzászólás


----------



## tommpy (2010 Március 3)

már csak 14 hiányzik


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok!

Látom nem csak én voltam megilyedve ettől a 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólástól....


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

nagyon szuper dolgok vannak itt, főleg engem is az angol ill német anyagok érdekelnek a gyerekeimnek.


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

én biztos nem vagyok elég ügyes,de nem lehet ilyen kincsesbányát találni,csak elvétve...


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

márcsak 17


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

16


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

és 15..:..:


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

akkor kezdjük a gyűjtögetést!


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)




----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

legyen 1 karakter


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

\\m/


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

:cici:


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

hm, a hangulatjelek nem számítanak ...


----------



## franjo72 (2010 Március 3)

kár


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

2


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

Sziasztok .Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

7


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

4


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

5


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

6


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

8


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

9


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

10


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

11


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

12


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

15


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

14


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

16


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

17


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

18


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

19


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

20


----------



## sereskatika (2010 Március 3)

21


----------



## hardstyler (2010 Március 3)

Nem sok gondolat ébresztő sort láttam ezért irtam én is


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Köszi a tippeket!Szeretnék már túl lenni a 20-on!Minden érdekel,de a szabásminták érdekelnek most a legjobban.


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

1


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Nem igazán értem miért van ez a szabály?


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

DE biztos megvan a magyarázata.


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Rossz így egyedül.


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Senki nem jön ide?


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Elvagyok magamba.


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Most?


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Na márcsak 6!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Unalmas!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Talán meglesz!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Na még!!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Jaj de jóóóóó!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Most itt a cél!!! Hurrá!!!!!


----------



## Bogárka65 (2010 Március 3)

Biztos?


----------



## hardstyler (2010 Március 3)

én még azt se látom amit be irok ide :S


----------



## Gem Ani (2010 Március 3)

Nekem a Martini borult ki a billentyűzetemre.
Sajnos nem működik, cserélni kellett.


----------



## hardstyler (2010 Március 3)

legalább tudtok letölteni valamit?


----------



## Gem Ani (2010 Március 3)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rábukkantam erre az odalra.


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

Hello!

Szóval ha megírom a 20 hozzászólásom, akkor tölthetek fel, meg le? mert van néhány könyv amit feltöltenék, és van néhány (persze több - de kinek nem?) amit letöltenék

Akkor ez 1 volt.


----------



## Gem Ani (2010 Március 3)

Nekem pedig ez a harmadik.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Nagyon jó dolgokat találni ezen az oldalon!


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Így már egyszerűbbnek tűnik.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

A kedvencem a gyerekeknek fórum.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Sok szuper verset találtam.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Rengeteg az újdonság.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Már csak 13 kell!


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

12 kell még küldenem.


----------



## némabarát (2010 Március 3)

Most tartok a felénél.


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

Szóval itt a 2. hozzászólás 
haladok


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

itt a harmadik
még nagyon sok kell


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

Úhh tök jó most nézem a house 6. évadát feliratosan 
tetszik 

4. volt


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

Amíg összegyűlik a 20 addig valaki mondjon valami jó könyvet, filmet amit érdemes elolvasni, megnézni


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Hogy ezt a balsors miért méri rám azt nem tudom..


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

az előző az 5. volt, ez meg most a 6.  
én tök jól elvagyok magammal, nem?
(ez költői kérdésnek szántam)


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Most mi a fene van, nem látom a korábbi bejegyzéseket!


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Újra vissza, de látom van sorstárs is, Hello Csuno!


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

Holnapra, valami jó hangoskönyvet kéne szerezni, mert sokáig leszek


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Új ablak, hogy ebben mi a logika nem tudom, vagy csak nagyon béna vagyok


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Halló halló, még


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Csak tudnám, hogy ez mitől értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Acca sellowiana


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Carissa grandiflora


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

miért számol összevissza? vagy én számolok?
elvileg ez a 8. volt


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Choisya ternata


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Cupressus sempervirens


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Akébia quinnata


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Nem tudom szeretitek-e a Nyúl Péter és barátai című mesét?


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

már mindjárt a felénél járok. már csak néhány hozzászólás választ el.


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Miriam Stockley énekli a bevezető dalt


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Az a címe, hogy perfect day


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Csuno Te is látod az én marhaságaimat?


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

én nem ismerem azt a mesét


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Eucalyptus parviflora


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

De jó hogy párban tépünk!!!


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

aham látom


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Pittosporum tobira


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Nem vagyok teljesen dilis, de pont egy növényjegyzék van előttem és abból írogattam kínomban


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

hogy van neked már annyi? előbb még csak 14 volt...
:'(


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Azt hiszem, hogy kész, ezt már csak a biztonság kedvéért küldöm


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

azt láttam hogy valami narancsvirágról hadováltál, meg valami ciprusi növényről


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Kijött valami gyors hozzászólás ablak és 20 másodpercenként enged üzenni , sajna nem én vagyok profi csak történtek a dolgok látod még ahhoz is béna vagyok, hogy egy hangulatjelet idetegyek


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

akkor ezek szerint én maradtam már csak
de már nem sokáig...
remélem...


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Honnan tudod, hogy narancsvirág? Mindjárt felveszlek a szívem közepébe..


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

na már csak 5 kell


----------



## Gimpli (2010 Március 3)

Vissza kéne keveredni


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

már nincs sok hátra
... kis önbiztatás


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

jó lenne ha már véget vethetnék ennek 
ááá


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

jó már csak 2


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

már csak 1
1
1
1
1
1
1


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

és itt a vége fuss el véle
de majd még biztos fogok írogatni 
jók legyetek


----------



## Csuno (2010 Március 3)

szóval én mára már befejeztem
ez egy utolsó üzi (magamnak)


----------



## Juti63 (2010 Március 3)

Ez egy jó nap volt


----------



## emmariann (2010 Március 3)

20 kevés és néha sok is! Most vajon melyik???


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

Amikor megtaláltam ezt a fórumot,


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

nagyon megörültem


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

és nemcsak azért


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

mert a gyerekkorom kedvenc


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

könyveit láttam


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

hanem mert jólesett látni,


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

Helló
Hogy is állok akkor most??


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

hogy nemcsak én szeretem


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

13


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

ezeket a könyveket


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

12


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

bár elég fura érzés


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

11


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

10


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

tizedik


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

9


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

11


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

12


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

8


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

13


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

14


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

15


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

7


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

16


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

6


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

jééé, más is?


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

18


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

19


----------



## mazsola123 (2010 Március 3)

na még 24 óra


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

igen én is...de már kivagyok....
ilyen sok a 20??????????


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

itt a cél...
4


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

3


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

2


----------



## faragoneagi (2010 Március 3)

megvan , sikerült,végre....
ez a 20.


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

en is elkezdem


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

a 20 hozzásyolás összegyüjtését


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

este van már csillag van az égen


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

Varga Julcsa mezitláb a jégen


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

régi szép gyerek népdal


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

Sajnálja cipőjét felhúzni


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

Gajzó Péter nem vesz újat néki


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

Gajzó Péter elment katonának


----------



## Evadeva (2010 Március 3)

acélfegyvert csináltat magának


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

*izé*

1


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

*unalmas lesz*

2


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

3


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

4


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

5


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

6


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

7


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

8


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

9


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

10


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

11


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

12


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

13


----------



## Prod (2010 Március 3)

*hmm*

unom


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

Azt sem tudom hol kezdjem


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

Talán valami Betűvel


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

Meg kell várnom az órát is


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

48 ?


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

1


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

miért ?


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

4


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

ebből hogyan lesz 20


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

számolok


----------



## Kkobra (2010 Március 3)

De vissza


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 4)

"A gondokat nem oldja meg, ha másokra vetítjük azokat, ha saját bajunkért másvalakit jelölünk ki bűnbaknak." - Vavyan Fable


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 4)

"Az ember teremti meg saját mennyországát és saját poklát azzal, ahogyan a nap folyamán gondolkodik." - Joseph Murphy


----------



## fabdaone (2010 Március 4)

"Minden siker azé, aki a kellemest összeköti a hasznossal." - Quintus Horatius Flaccus


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Sziasztok!
Szóval ide írok egy pár üzenetet, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Írok egy pár idézetet nektek


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

“Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Az életben eljön egy olyan szakasz, mikor nem a szerelem uralkodik a szívünk felett. Ekkor tudjuk csak igazán értékelni a barát szót.


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

Elsőre tényleg kicsit nehéznek tűnik a 20 hozzászólás összekaparása, de ezt elolvasva lehet megoldom


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Egy Igaz barát, aki mindig meghallgat, de nem szól semmit. Mégis hallgatása többet jelent minden szónál.


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

123456789


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

2*6=12


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

446


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

558


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

Buborék a teknős


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Valamennyi kimondott, vagy ki nem mondott szó közül ezek a legszomorúbbak: lehetett volna..


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

0,12


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

Látom más is gyúr a 20-ra


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

114


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

698


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

és utána melyik téma irányába mész?


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

Mi az?


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

ez az


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

12


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

13


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

14


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

15


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

16


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

17


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

18


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

19


----------



## JBarbi (2010 Március 4)

És végül 20......


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

sok


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

2


----------



## bagoly75 (2010 Március 4)

1


----------



## brax (2010 Március 4)

most ha ide egymás után beirok 20 üzit akkor egyből meglesz?


----------



## brax (2010 Március 4)

ám legyen akkor próbálkozom.


----------



## Lara0 (2010 Március 4)

nem tagadom h én valóban csak a letöltések miatt regiztem.... bár most h nézem elég jó az oldal....


----------



## Lara0 (2010 Március 4)

hát akkor elkezdek üzeneteket gépelni


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

1


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

2


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

4


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

5


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

6


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

7


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

8


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

9


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

10


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

11


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

12


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

13


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

14


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

15


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

16


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

17


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

18


----------



## neuman (2010 Március 4)

19


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

20


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

21


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

22


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

23


----------



## dundus4 (2010 Március 4)

24


----------



## dundus4 (2010 Március 4)

25


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

26


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

27


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

28


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

29


----------



## Tóth Ádámné (2010 Március 4)

30


----------



## fleezeum (2010 Március 4)

MOndd ki gyorsan: Jamaica a Jamaicaiaké!


----------



## fleezeum (2010 Március 4)

ezt is:
Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika kövén.


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

Üdv


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

Üdvözlet


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

gyüjtögetek


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

lassan gyülik


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

öt


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

hat


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

hét


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

nyolc


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

kilenc


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tiz


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenegy


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenkettö


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenhárom


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizennégy


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenöt


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenhat


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenhét


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bigbosman (2010 Március 5)

sikerült a 20


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

Akkor most Én kezdem


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

14


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

15


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

16


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

17


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

18


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

19


----------



## Darinka76 (2010 Március 5)

20 Már lehetne holnap (


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

*leginkább*

sziasztok!

Üdvözlök mindenkit.

Babi


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

*azért..*

Azért regisztráltam erre az oldalra, mert nagyon tetszik sok szülő hozzáállása a francia nyelv tanulásához, taníttatásához.

Babi


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Két gyermekem van.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Rafael és Rebeka.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Rafi 6és fél, Rebeka 3 napja lett 3 éves.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Nagyon fontosnak tartom idegen nyelvek elsajátítását.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

ezért mindkét gyemekem tanul.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Rafi angolt, franciát, hébert.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Rebeka franciát és hébert.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

Illetve mindent, amit a bátyjától elcsíp.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

én is nyelvtanár vagyok.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

de még nagyon sokan vannak akik ellenzik a minél koraibb nyelvtanulást.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

ezt én is megkaptam, hogy nem vagyok normális, először tanuljon meg a gyerek magyarul.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

én meg csak mentem a saját fejem után.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

Akkor legyen pár a nap mondásai közül:

Az élet szakadatlan küzdelem. Délelott az éhséggel, délután az álmossággal.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

nem bántam meg.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

Akkor legyen pár a nap mondásai közül:

2.a javulni látod a dolgokat, akkor valami fölött elsiklottál.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)




----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

Akkor legyen pár a nap mondásai közül:

3.A halász azért megy ki a tóra, hogy halat fogjon..a horgász meg azért, hogy ne legyen otthon.


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

milyen igaz.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

4. A memóriám már nem a régi. És ráadásul még a memóriám sem a régi.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

5.A nyúl az egy igazi jellem. Ott ül a fuben, de akkor sem szívja!


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

ez sem rossz.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

6. Minden reggel ágyba viszem a páromnak a kávét. Neki már csak meg kell darálnia...


----------



## ritterbabi (2010 Március 5)

ilyen nyulak kellenek!


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

7. Azt mondják, elmebajban szenvedek... De én nem szenvedek, élvezem minden percét...


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

8.A munkahely olyan, mint a sakk. Ha alacsonyabb beosztásban vagy, akkor csupa paraszt vesz körül és járhatsz gyalog.
De ha eloléptetnek, akkor egybol mindenki téged akar leütni.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

9.Vagy sokat keresel, vagy sokáig!


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

10.Olyan nincs, hogy valami nem sörnyitó!


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

11. Alkoholista az, aki annyit iszik, mint mi, csak ellenszenves.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

12.Mindig a fonök végzi a feladat oroszlánrészét: üvölt.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

13. Az élet attól szép, hogy bármi megtörténhet. És attól szar, hogy meg is történik.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

*Rizsfelfújt*

1 l tej, 20 dkg rizs, 5 ek cukor, 4 tojás, 1 citrom reszelt héja, 1 cs. vaníliás cukor, csipetnyi só, 

A tejből, rizsből és 3 ek. cukorból tejberizst főzünk, majd langyosra hűtjük, hozzákeverjük a citromhéjat. A tojás sárgákat a 2 ek cukorral habosra keverjük és a rizshez adjuk.A fehérjéket kemény habbá verjük és a rizshez adjuk ezt is. Kikent tálba öntjük. 



gondoltam valami hasznos is legyen, ne csak az ABC betűi


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

14.z áram alatt lévo alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

15.Azért van a vonaton két mozdonyvezeto, mert ott akkora a zaj, hogy egy ember el se tudná viselni!


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

16. Ha olajos lesz a kezed, akkor elkezd viszketni az orrod.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

*Krumplikrémleves*

1 póréhagyma fehér része
1 ek. vaj
2 zúzott fokhagymagerezd
30dkg krumpli
6 dl zöldséglé
3 dl tej 
3 tk. citromlé
25 g parmezán (nekem nem volt, füstölt sajtot tettem bele)
só, frissen őrölt fehér bors

A póréhagymát felkarikáztam, a vajon megpároltam. Hozzá a fokhagymát, a fehér borsot,kicsit sütni.
Felöntöttem a zöldséglével, és bele a felkockázott krumpli. 
Turmixgépben pürésíteni, majd vissza a lábosba, és felfőzni. Hozzá a tejet, kevés sót, citromlét és a parmezánt.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

éhes lettem...


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Egyszer régen az írkámon,
született egy ákombákom.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Hát egyszer csak látom, látom:
két lábra áll az írkámon,
úgy indul el ákombákom.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Azt hittem már sose látom,
oly messze ment ákombákom,
de mikor az erdőt járom,
ül az ágon ákombákom,
s rajta van a nagykabátom.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Szólok hozzá: Ákombákom,
miért vitted el a kabátom?
Eső esik, mindig ázom,
hideg szél fúj, mindig fázom...


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Légy olyan jó ákombákom:
add vissza a nagykabátom!
S képzeljétek, jövő nyáron,
eljött hozzám ákombákom:
s visszaadta nagykabátom.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

éppen ezt hallgatja tökmag...nagyon tetszik neki, látszik rajta


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt
Egy ici-pici házikó
Ici-pici házikóban 
Egy ici-pici ágyikó.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Ottan élt, éldegélt,
Egy ici-pici lencsi lány
Ici-pici anyukával
Túl az Óperencián.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Ici-pici lencsi lányka
Lencsibabát ringatott,
Anyuka is ezt csinálta,
S boldogságabn éltek ott.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

17. 
Az alkohol öl, butít, és a gyomromba döntöm.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Amikor este lett
Az ici-pici lányka félt
ici-pici anyukája mondott egy mesét:


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

18.Úriember az, aki ígéretéhez híven megmutatja a bélyeggyujteményét.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Egyszer volt...

3x


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Vége van a nyárnak,
Hűvös szelek járnak,
Nagy bánata van a
Cinegemadárnak.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Szeretne elmenni,
Ő is útra kelni,
De cipőt az árva
Sehol se tud venni.


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

én is


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

19.Az élet elottem áll, és nem látok tole semmit.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Kapkod fűhöz fához,
Szalad a vargához,
Fűzfahegyen lakó
Varjú Varga Pálhoz.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)

20.A Földön élni drága mulatság, de a csomag legalább tartalmaz évente egy ingyenes Nap-körüli utat.


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

fagyiötletek


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Azt mondja a varga
nem ér rá most arra,
Mert ő most a csizmát
Nagy Uraknak varrja.


----------



## sasarc (2010 Március 5)




----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

vanilia és csoki


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Darunak, gólyának,
A bölömbikának
Kár, kár, kár nem ilyen
Akárki fiának!


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

meggydarabkák, tejszínhab, csokireszelék


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

Daru is, gólya is,
A bölömbika is,
Útra kelt azóta
A búbos banka is.


----------



## Nita77 (2010 Március 5)

köfike


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

dekorációnak megint meggydarabkák esetleg ostyák


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

másik


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

vanilia, dió, stacciatella


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

őszibarack, amaretto, tejszínhab


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

oisztácia a dekohoz, őszibarackdarabkák és ostyák


----------



## maweyda (2010 Március 5)

megint másik


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


De igazat sem mondanak.:9:


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> Jó fórumozást kíván!
> a CH "stábja"



Ok - akkor hajrá!


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

abcde


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

abcdef a változatosság kedvéért.


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Egy reggel a férj kinéz az ablakon és így szól:
- Te Ica, ma lehet, hogy menne a dolog.
- Milyen dolog?
- Hát a dolog. Ma menne, nem látod? Gyönyörű szép nap van odakint.
- És?
- Süt a nap, meleg van, a madarak énekelnek meg minden.
Gyönyörű nap. Szép nap.
- Mi a fészkes fenéről beszélsz Lajos!?
- Ne izélj már Ica, hiszen Te mondtad, hogy egy szép napon fogod magad 
és lelépsz.


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

1


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

A gyerek kérdezi az apjától:
- Apu! Én kitől örököltem az eszem?
- Biztosan anyádtól, fiam, mert az enyém még megvan!


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Két öregúr üldögél a nyugdíjasház kerti padján. Egyik odafordul a 
másikhoz és így szól:
- Te Béla, én 83 éves vagyok, és tele vagyok kínokkal és fájdalmakkal.
Tudom, hogy te is korombeli vagy. Te hogy érzed magad?
- Én úgy érzem magam, mint egy újszülött.
- Valóban? Mint egy újszülött?
- Igen. Nincs hajam, nincs fogam és azt hiszem, bepisiltem.


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

2


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

- Szilvike, legyél az én tündöklő csillagom
- Hogy gondolod ezt, Rudi?
- Este gyere fel, és reggel tűnjél el...


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

3


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Az öregasszony elkíséri orvoshoz az öregembert, mert az rosszul hall. A 
vizsgálat végén azt mondja az orvos:
- Uram, szükség lesz széklet- és vizeletmintára.
Az öreg odafordul az asszonyhoz:
- Mit mond?
- Azt, hogy add oda a gatyádat!


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

4


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Cseng a telefon a kórház belosztályán, az ügyeletes nővér veszi fel a 
hívást.- Jó napot kívánok.
Nagy Józsefné a 3-as szobában fekszik. Négy napja jött be szívpanaszokkal. A 
hogyléte felől szeretnék érdeklődni.
- Igen, most néztem éppen a kórlapját. Az EKG-ja kifogástalan, a vérképe is 
problémamentes, kisebb szívidegessége lehetett, a hétvégén hazamehet.
Ön hozzátartozója? -Nem, nem vagyok hozzátartozója. Én vagyok Nagy Józsefné. 
De ebben a nyavalyás kórházban senki nem mond nekem semmit..

.


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

5


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

János bácsi jó ideje kedvenc kocsmájában iszogat. Érzi a végén, nem tud 
felállni, akárhogy próbálja. Gondolja ,egy kis friss levegő nem árt és
kikúszik az ajtóig. Mikor kimászik, látja, még mindig nem tud felállni. Na, 
gondolja, talán ha hazakúszik, akkor majd sikerül. Hazaér, de csak nem tud
felállni. Bekászálódik az ágyba és egyből kidől. Másnap a felesége rángatja 
fel, és mondja: - Már megint segg részegre ittad magad a kocsmában!
- Honnan tudod? - Szóltak, hogy ott hagytad a tolókocsid!!


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

6


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Egy ember csikorgó fékekkel megálló taxiból ugrik ki a badacsonyi kikötőben. 
A hajó kb. tíz méterre a parttól. Kofferét nagy ívben a hajóra dobja, szó
nélkül a vízbe veti magát, majd pár karcsapás után csuromvizesen 
felkapaszkodik a fedélzetre.- Sikerült! - lihegi elégedetten.- Az 
biztos -szól az egyik matróz-, de nem tudott volna várni, amíg kikötünk?


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

7


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Mit akar?
A pszichiáter meglátogatja a betegeit. Bemegy a szobába és látja, hogy az 
egyik ember hadonászik a levegőben, a másik pedig fejjel lefelé lóg a
mennyezetről.Kérdezi a hadonászótól, hogy mit csinál.
- Nem látja, hogy épp egy deszkát próbálok kettéfűrészelni? - hangzik a 
válasz.
- És a barátja mit csinál ott fejjel lefelé lógva? - kérdi az orvos.
- Ja, ő lámpának képzeli magát - feleli a beteg.
- Nem szólna neki, hogy fejezze be, már egészen lila a feje! - jegyzi meg a 
doktor.
- Mit akar? Hogy sötétben fűrészeljek?


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Mit mondjanak?
Három férfi utazik autóval, balesetet szenvednek, mindhárman meghalnak.A 
mennyországban Szent Péter fogadja őket:
- Mielőtt eldöntenénk, hová kerüljetek, mondjátok el, mit szeretnétek, mit 
mondjanak az emberek a temetéseteken?
- Azt szeretném, ha az emberek azt mondanák, jó férj, jó apa, jó orvos 
volt. - így az első férfi.
- Én azt szeretném, ha azt mondanák, jó férj, jó apa, jó tanár volt. - 
mondja a második.
A harmadik válasz:- Én meg azt szeretném, ha azt mondanák: "Nézzétek, 
megmozdult!"


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

8


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Van benne valami
Anyuka vitatkozik a kislányával, aki nem akarja megenni az ebédet:
- Mit gondolsz kislányom, mi történik azokkal, akik nem eszik meg azt, amit 
eléjük raknak?
- Vékonyak maradnak, topmodellek lesznek és hülyére keresik magukat!


Zárszónak ez jó is lesz. 

Szép napot!


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Ezt még:

Magyarázat
- Tudsz nekem valami értelmes magyarázatot adni arra, hogy miért hajnali 
ötkor jöttél haza? - vonja kérdőre lábujjhegyen lopakodó férjét a felesége.
- Igen. A kocsmáros már le akart feküdni.


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

9


----------



## NetBarna (2010 Március 5)

Konyhaművészet
Az ifjú férj hazaér a munkából, és feleségét a konyhában találja. Megkérdi:
- Mit főzöl?
- Még nem tudom. Ha ilyen híg marad, akkor krumplilevest, ha sűrűbb lesz, 
akkor paprikás krumplit, ha viszont odaég, akkor sült krumplit


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

10


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

11


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

12


----------



## pokhalo (2010 Március 5)

Xix.


----------



## pokhalo (2010 Március 5)

Xx


----------



## Kathreen (2010 Március 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

11


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

14


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

15


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

16


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

17


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

18


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

19


----------



## shaolin9 (2010 Március 5)

20


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

Akkor kipróbálom én is


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

6?


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

7?


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

8


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

stb


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

10


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

csiga


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

12


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

13


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

brr14


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

15


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

már csak 5


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

4


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

3


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

2


----------



## jutchus (2010 Március 5)

uccsó!!!!!!


----------



## majorana (2010 Március 5)

miért csak 2o hozzászólást - ha valami érdekel azt megnézem vagy elolvasom
fügetlenül attol,hogy van e hozzászólásom vagy nem


----------



## majorana (2010 Március 5)

magam is majd akkor elkezdem számolni a hozzászólásokat,hogy meglegyen 
a kivánt szám - már ha jol emlékszem akkor a hatodiknál tartok


----------



## majorana (2010 Március 5)

ezek szerint csak ezen az oldalon számolják a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Misha (2010 Március 6)

Tavaszt!!!


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

*köszi*

1


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

2


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

3


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

4


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

5


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

6


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

7


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

Ez jó ötlet!


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

8


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

9


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

10


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

11


----------



## Szofril (2010 Március 6)

12


----------



## szeta5 (2010 Március 6)

Most én is kezdjek el számolni? Ezen ne múljon!
1


----------



## szeta5 (2010 Március 6)

Uccu tovább!
2


----------



## TABU (2010 Március 6)

Jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt. Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

8


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

9


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

10


----------



## ganzi (2010 Március 6)

21


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

22


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

1


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

2


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

3


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

4


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

5


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

6


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

14


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

15


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

23


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

16


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

17


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

18


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

Most hány számolást indítunk?


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

19


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

Szerintem mindenki számolgat itt össze meg vissza


----------



## Jozefine053 (2010 Március 6)

Én elindultam egytől, aztán áttértem a hozzászólásaim számára.


----------



## mimla (2010 Március 6)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

1


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

2


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

3


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

4


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

5


----------



## Kláróka (2010 Március 6)

okké 6
de ez így túl uncsi... inkább szedjettek össze netes idézeteket,meg bölcsességeket...


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

6


----------



## Kláróka (2010 Március 6)

hála..nekem már nem kell sok a húszhoz!!!


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

igaz, mindjárt keresek valamit


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

nekem még kell egy pár


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

de hamarosan meglesz


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

10


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

11


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

12


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

13


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

14


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

14


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

Bocs 15


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

15


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

16


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

17


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

18


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

18


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

19


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

nah mégegy


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

20


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

jeeeee 20


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

és egy ráadás


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

Ez már csak ráadás!


----------



## zeee69 (2010 Március 6)

Na, akkor jó letöltést és böngészést!


----------



## Gernova (2010 Március 6)

neked is


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Korál: Hazafelé

Nézd, lassan itt az éjszaka,
Vad álmok tágas otthona,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Hazafelé napod elfogy csendesen.
De tiéd ez a pillanat,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Míg szürke buszod elhalad
Az elsuhanó ablakok előtt.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

És látsz százezer nagymamát,
Hogy gombolyítja fonalát,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Fakó képek között tipeg kedvesen,
Majd elrepíti az álom,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

S a régi, árnyas sétányon
A némafilmen nevet aprót sikkesen.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Nézd, lassan itt az éjszaka,
És végre eljutok haza


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Magamban a város ezer képével.
Elfogynak mind a színek,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

S dobognak mind a szívek,
S betakar az éj tengere kékjével.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

R. Siess hát, nyiss gyorsan kaput,
Nyisd ki az álom kapuját!


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Engedj be, időnk rohan, eltelik!
Zárd be az ajtót mögöttem,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

(S) ha örülsz majd, hogy megjöttem;
Dobd el a kulcsot, s ne keresd reggelig!


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Ne keresd reggelig! Óó reggelig.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Nana...


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Nézd, lassan itt az éjszaka,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

És végre eljutok haza


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Magamban a város ezer képével.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

Elfogynak mind a színek,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

S dobognak mind a szívek,


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

S betakar az éj tengere kékjével.


----------



## Shinenika (2010 Március 6)

és most sok nanana... következik


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

Bármit lehet írni a pl közmondások, versidézetek stb...,


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

szép nyugodt nap


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

ez lesz 20.


----------



## csbandic (2010 Március 6)

20 hozzászólás után mi van?


----------



## coldfire (2010 Március 6)

nekem még kell 1 pár hozzászólás


----------



## maryana (2010 Március 6)

hahó


----------



## coldfire (2010 Március 6)

halii


----------



## Zoézazi (2010 Március 6)

Egyetértek totalcar-ral.
Köszi!


----------



## Zoézazi (2010 Március 6)

Abc


----------



## bcopfos (2010 Március 6)

Hamarosan 20


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

A fiam egy zseni, tegnap szétszedte az ágyat...


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

és még csak most múlt egyéves


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

És egész nap vigyorog


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

10


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

Nekem nagyon jó...


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

és nemsokára elérem a húszat


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

csak nem most


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

kettő meg kettő az négy


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

négy meg tíz, az tizennégy


----------



## Andy77 (2010 Március 6)

tizennégy meg hét, az átlagon felüli teljesítmény


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

1 mivel egyre megy


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

1+1=2


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

2 gyermekem van


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

1+2=3


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

még csak most kezdtem,de 4 az nem rossz


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

már 5-ot elértem


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

6 gyönyörű páros szám


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

7 mesében is varázsszámnak számit


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

4 perce kezdtem, mar 8-nal tartok


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

lassan elérem a bűvös 9-et


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

10 pontosan fele a célnak


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

lassan össze kellene szedni magam matekbol


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

En beirnek ide sok mindent ,de nem tudom,hogy jo helyre megy-e?


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

abbol a szempontbol, hogy tudok e számolni pontosan


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

14


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

15


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

8+8=16


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

karnyujtásnyira


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

célegyenesben


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

Azert jo volna ,ha a 20 hozzaszolashoz szukseges idot egy kicsit meghosszabbitanatok.


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

1 hijan 20


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

MIndenesetre a lehetoseget koszonom.


----------



## Fspencer (2010 Március 7)

helyeslem


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

Ossze fog jonni valahogy.


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

Aztan talan forumozni is megtanulok>


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

MIndenesetre fantasztikus anyag van itt osszegyujtve.


----------



## juhosferi (2010 Március 7)

Es koszonet a hozzaferesi lehetoseghez.


----------



## faterz (2010 Március 7)

Mert tegnap a ma csak holnap volt.


----------



## faterz (2010 Március 7)

Egyébként köszönet a baráti feltételekért!


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

És 2


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Megy 3 cowboy lovakon.. Elöl megy John aranylovon, utána Jack ezüstön, végül Charles bronzon


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Kérdezik a hülyegyereket, hol van Kanada? 
Aszondja: "Ottawa"
Ez de jó, én találtam ki


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Számoljátok, meg van már a 20?


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Múltkor pont egy oltár előtt traffipaxoltak le, 200 lm/h-val mentem.. Erre mondják, hogy Krisztus előtt 200-al


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

lm=km natürlich


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

És kérdé Jézus a híveit: "Mi vagyok én néktek?"
És mondák:"Te vagy létünk eszkatológiai manifesztációja, a a kérigma, melyben életünk végső értelme nyilvánul meg"
És mondá Jézus: "Mivan?"


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Megy egy antilop a sivatagban, lát egy galambdúcot.
Megy tovább.
Megy, megy lát még egyet, megijed és elszalad.
Mert?
Mert 2 dúc az már egy párdúc
Hehe


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

7.


----------



## today13 (2010 Március 7)

Mr.Louise írta:


> 7.



akkor még 13 hátra van


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Ha a macskám egér volna, 
valószínű tudna róla.
De mivel hogy macska vóna;
Egeret fog , ez a dóga


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Ropog számban sültszelet, agyamban meg gondolat..
Mi lenne ha polcot ennék? Nem mindig csak húsokat..


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Az élet olyan mint a hogyishívják.. Addig tart míg el nem múlik.


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Na még 6-ot


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

családom: férj festőművész


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

a Macskafogó 1 háttértervezője


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

sok más filmé is


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

plakát, könyvborító, képeslap


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

hajózás és repüléstörténeti naptárak


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

20 éve többnyire csak olajképek


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

én textilszobrászat


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

sajna, a szemem miatt ez már a múlt


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

A zene sem más, mint valami sajátos nyelv, amelyen a zenész akarja megértetni magát. 
/J.J. Rousseau/


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

van egy kislányom, 38 éves és 3 gyerekes mami


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

"Nem az a csúnya amit virtuálisan annak látunk, hanem az a szép az a szép akinek a szeme kék.."


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

legidősebb, félig az övé is-- Zsófi, 17 éves


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

Anna 10, cselló, lovaglás, torna, ének.. meseírás..


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Ha a m&ucirc;vész szétküldi dalát tele szívének mélységéb&otilde;l, az igazi öröm. És megkétszerez&otilde;dik az öröm, ha ugyanaz a dal visszalebeg hozzá, mint hallgatóhoz.
/Rabindranath Tagore/


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

Bálint 6, még ovis, foci


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

Csanád 2 és fél..huncutságban jó


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Arra is akadt már példa, hogy a zeneszerzõ a nagy elõadó tolmácsolásában ébredt rá arra, hogy tulajdonképpen mit is mondott mûvében. /Molnár Jenõ Antal/


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

ők az élet értelme


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

A macskafogó, az cool alkotás.. A magyarok amúgy is megállják a helyüket a művészetben


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

szerintük én nem vagyok felnőtt és ez jó...


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

szerintem is


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Aki a zenét kevésre becsüli, gyanús és bizonyára szívtelen ember./Démokritosz


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

lassan összejön a 20


----------



## bakocsi (2010 Március 7)

jó is, mert már a pletykák jönnének


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

A dallamnak olyan a hatalma, hogy meg tudja változtatni a szenvedélyeket és az erkölcsöket. /Gioseffo Zarlino/


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy tovább adni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad. 
~_Buddha_~​


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Észak amerikai indián átok: "Hogy egy Gryzzli vakargassa a maláriás szúnyog csípésedet"


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Semmilyen álarc sem takarhatja el a szerelmet ott, ahol van, és nem színlelheti ott, ahol nincs. 
~_La Rochefoucauld_~​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. És mi az élet, ha nem az álom keresése, az álomé, hogy valaki azt mondja: igazából, teljes szívből szeretlek. 
~_Vanilla Sky_~​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Ez a legnyomorultabb érzés. Mikor hiányzik valaki. Körülnézel, nem érted. Kinyújtod kezed, egy pohár vizet keresel tétova mozdulattal, egy könyvet. Minden a helyén van életedben, a tárgyak, a személyek, a megszokott időbeosztás, a világhoz való viszonyod nem változott. 
Csak éppen hiányzik valami. …

S ha nagyon pontos és figyelmes leszel, ha idejében kelsz és későn fekszel, ha sokat vagy emberek között, ha elutazol ide vagy oda, ha belépsz bizonyos helyiségekbe, végül találkozol azzal, aki vár. Természetesen tudod, hogy ez a reménykedés egészen gyermekes. Már csak a világ végtelen esélyeiben bízol. Hol keressed? S aztán, ha megtaláltad, mit mondjál neki?… És mégis várod.

~_Márai Sándor: Az igazi_~​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. A szerelem az élet… Ha elmulasztod a szerelmet, elmulasztod az életet.

~_Leo Buscaglia_~​


----------



## jocya (2010 Március 7)

*Idézet*

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.
Albert Einstein​


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,
Még érzem a számat az arcom előtt.
De látod amottan a nyelvem a számban?
Mondd milyen az mert nem lelem őt..


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. ... a szerelem mindig más. Mindegy, hogy hányszor szeretünk életünkben, egyszer, kétszer vagy tízszer: az új szerelem mindig ismeretlen. A szerelem vagy a pokol fenekére taszít, vagy a mennyországba röpít, de egy biztos: valahova eljuttat. És nem utasíthatjuk vissza, mert létünk alapfeltétele. 
Ha nem merjük elfogadni, éhen halunk egy karnyújtásnyira a fától, amely hiába kínálja gyümölcseit. Mindenütt a szerelmet kell keresnünk, és vállalnunk kell, hogy esetleg órákig, napokig vagy akár hetekig szomorúak és csalódottak leszünk miatta. Mert abban a pillanatban, amikor elindulunk keresni a szerelmet, ő is elindul, hogy megtaláljon minket. És megvált. 
~_Paulo Coelho_~​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Soha ne kérdezd senkitől, hogy mi a helyes és mi a helytelen. Az élet egy kísérlet, magadnak kell felfedezned.

~_Osho_​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Megtehettem volna. Soha nem fogjuk föl igazán az ilyen mondatnak az értelmét. Valójában életünk minden pillanata tartogat valamit, ami megtörténhetne, és mégsem történik meg. Rengeteg mágikus pillanat van, amit nem is veszünk észre, mígnem a sors keze - teljesen váratlanul - megváltoztatja az egész életünket.
_Paolo Coelho_​


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. … Csakis a figyelem számít. Mindig ott vagy, ahová a figyelmed visz téged. Valójában te magad vagy a figyelmed. Ha a figyelmed megosztott, te magad is szétszórt vagy. Ha a figyelmed a jelen pillanatra koncentrálódik, Isten társaságában időzöl, és Isten jelen van benned.
</SPAN>


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Ne várd minden pillanatban a holnapot, csak gondolj a mára, erre az órára. Mivel a holnap nehéz és bizonytalan, ezért a Buddhák útját kövesd, ahogyan ma élsz… Koncentrálj a zen gyakorlatra itt és most, s gondold azt, hogy csak ez a nap, csak ez az óra létezik. Ezután utad igazán könnyű lesz. Feledd el a benned rejlő rosszat, erőt és gyöngeséget.
_Dogen_​


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Sziasztok! Jöttem írogatni! Felsorolom a kedvenc könyveimet, és ha valakivel megegyezik az ízlésem, az írjon...legalább gyarapszik a hozzászólás!


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Csak olyat mondj, amit valóban úgy is gondolsz. Az élet rövid, nem szabad tönkretenned azzal, hogy folyton a következményeken aggódsz. Teljes, intenzív és boldog életet kell élned, akár egy nyitott könyv, amely elérhető bárkinek, aki bele akar olvasni. 

~_Osho_~​


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 1. (Éjsötét szerető)


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. "„Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot, 
Egy vadvirágban a fénylő eget, 
Egy órában az örökkévalóságot, 
S tartsd tenyeredben a végtelent!” 
(William Blake)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 2. (Síron túli szerető)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 3. (Megsebzett szerető)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 4. (Életre keltett szerető)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 5. (Feloldozott szerető)


----------



## Cobra11girl (2010 Március 7)

Twilight
New Moon
Eclipse
Breaking Down ♥


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 6. (Megváltott szerető)


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

1. Isten mindennap ad nekünk egy pillanatot, amikor megváltoztathatunk mindent, 
ami boldogtalanná tesz. 
S mi mindennap úgy teszünk, mintha nem vennénk észre ezt a pillanatot, 
mintha nem is létezne, mintha a ma ugyanolyan lenne, mint a tegnap, 
és semmiben sem különbözne a holnaptól. 
De aki résen van, az észre fogja venni a mágikus pillanatot. 
Bármikor meglephet bennünket: reggel, amikor bedugjuk a kulcsot a zárba, 
vagy az ebéd utáni csöndben, és a nap bármelyik percében, 
amelyik nem látszik különbözőnek a többitől 
Mert ez a pillanat létezik, és ebben a pillanatban a csillagok 
minden ereje belénk száll, és segítségükkel csodákra leszünk képesek.” 
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Corba11girl! Igen, az a favorit!


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

♥Twilight-saga♥


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 7. (Megbosszult szerető)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

J. R. Ward: Feketet Tőr Testvériség 8. (Lover Mine)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Stephenie Meyer: Alkonyat (Twilight)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Stephenie Meyer: Újhold (Nem Moon)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Stephenie Meyer: Napfogyatkozás (Eclipse)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Stephenie Meyer: Hajnalhasadás (Breaking Down)


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Kresley Cole: Vámpíréhség


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

Kresley Cole: Vámpírszerető


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Fogd a kezem!
A szerelmet adom neked, 
amely többet ér, mint a pénz...
Nekem adod önmagad?
Velem tartasz az úton?
Együtt maradunk egész életünkön át?
_Walt Whitman_


----------



## Xhex (2010 Március 7)

És a biztonság kedvéért: Az összes Éjszaka Háza rész!


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

A szerelem csupán egy szó, mégis mindent magában foglal. Ez a szó a testet, a lelket, az életet, a teljes lényt jelöli. Érezzük a szerelmet, akár a vérünk melegét; lélegezzük a szerelmet, akár a levegőt; ott él bennünk, akár a gondolataink. Más nem létezik számunkra. A szerelem nem szó, hanem egy szavakon túli állapot, amelyet e nyolc betű jelöl.
_Guy De Maupassant_


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Mostantól nem áztat eső, mert egymásnak nyújtotok menedéket.
Mostantól nem fáztok, mert egymást melegítitek.
Immáron nem magányos életetek. Nincs több magány.
Két ember vagytok, de egy élet áll előttetek.
_Apacs áldás_


----------



## GKatiJudit (2010 Március 7)

Megvan a 20 db hozzászólás, és akkor most állandó tag leszek, vagy félreértettem valamit?
Egyáltalán ezt és igy kellett csinálni? és ide?


----------



## o.ildiko84 (2010 Március 7)

Gyerekkoromban egyszer eltűntem pár napra otthonról. A szüleim azonnal reagáltak, kiadták a szobám

W.A.


----------



## o.ildiko84 (2010 Március 7)

Egyszer elvesztem, és megkérdeztem egy rendőrt: „segítene megkeresni a szüleimet?” Mire a rendőr: „Nem is tudom, annyi helyre bújhattak...”
W.A.


----------



## o.ildiko84 (2010 Március 7)

Egy kisállat-kereskedésben dolgoztam. Az emberek állandóan kérdezgették, hogy nőttem ilyen nagyra.W.A.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Én jó tettért jót várok.
És csak várom, csak várom...


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A boldogság olyan mint a levegő:


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Volt egyszer egy élölény, elnevezték biológusok "Da"-nak
És örvendeztek vala.
Utána eszükbe jutott, hogy ha hajilag nem is tudják osztályozni, ivarilag osztályozni kéne, mert ez egy fontos szempont..
Ekkor kérdezte egy tudós hogy:"Kan a "Da"?"


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

csupán a hiánya tűnik fel


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Plátói szerelem = kívülről nyalogatni a lekváros üveget.


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Hajilag=Fajilag


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A semmi az a valami, ami az által van, hogy nincs.


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

GKatiJudit, szépek az idézeteid.. Valami improvizatív?


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Mandini, ez jó


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Minél érettebb leszel jobb leszel.
Kivéve ha banán vagy.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Köszi


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

A semmi matematikailag :
Ha 2 ember utazik a buszon és ebből 3 leszáll, akkor egy embernek kell felszállni, hogy senki ne legyen a buszon..


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 7)

Megvan -e már az a kib.. 20 beszó.. Felszólalásom?


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Az első években azért veszekszünk, mert még nem ismerjük egymást.
Később meg már azért, mert igen.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

igen megvan


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Olyan még nem volt sose, hogy ne legyen sehogyan se.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A bánatomat italba akartam folytani, de tud úszni a bestia.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A kép mozog, de a zenét nem hallani:
a mosógép ablakát nézi.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Házasság? Nem szaporodom fogságban.


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Hali
Én discoval ismerem
Még B.Tóth Laci bácsi mondta


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A szerelem úgy vak, ahogyan az emberek jók.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Jobb kétszer pofára esni, mint egyszer mellé...


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Ismertem egy Csányi Józsit......


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Mivel okos enged, hülyék uralják a Földet.


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

3


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

4


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Mandinini
Jók a poénok


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Az önámítás az, amitől az ember behúzza a hasát, amikor rááll a mérlegre.


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

köszi


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Nyomjad még


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Lassan megvan a 20


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Nekem azért még kell pár üzi


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

A Földnek határai vannak, de az emberi butaság határtalan.


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

9


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

Kifogytam minden mondanivalómból.
Kénytelen voltam megmondani az igazat.


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Jubilálok
10


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

nincs már olyan sok hátra neked se


----------



## Mandinini (2010 Március 7)

mármint üzi


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

11


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Majd számolok....


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Még 8


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

megy ez mint az agyba mosás....


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Szemi?


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

szólalj meg


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

na


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

ajaj


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Na megvan


----------



## Sanyiapu (2010 Március 7)

Mármint a 20


----------



## ritus002 (2010 Március 7)

hali


----------



## ritus002 (2010 Március 7)

hideg van


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

köszönjük1


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

itt is hideg van


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

még sok kell


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

34


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

35 fokos a leves


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

még 10


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Szeretem a napsugarat


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

A tél nagyon hideg volt


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Szeretem a jó zenét


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

juj esik a hóóóóóóóó


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

titeket nem zavar ha azt mondják esik és nem hullik??????????


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Én is szeretek zenélni


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

A hó szakadni is szokott


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Ma pl. nagyon szakadt


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Csúszkált az autóm is rendesen


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

engem nagyon


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

A kanyarokban nagyon kellett vigyázni


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

itt nincs annyi hó


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

még jó


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Max 60 km-vel lehetett menni


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

még 4 kell


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

haladunk


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Örülök, hogy végre kiszállhattam


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

lassan....


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Nekem még 7 kell


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

game


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Már csak 6


----------



## bandita (2010 Március 7)

oveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Öttől kezdve visszaszámolok 5


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

4


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Még három


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

2


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Talán ez lesz az utolsó


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Na talán most elég


----------



## janc (2010 Március 7)

Remélem győztem


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

Hu ha


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

Most csak ketto vann vagy hogy szamoljak


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

micsoda dolog


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

meg 17 ha jol tudom


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

igennnnnnnnnn


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

nemmmmmmm


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

hova kel irni


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

harom


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

negy


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

este


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

malac


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

meg 9


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

egy


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

hat


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

nyolc


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

Dns?!


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

meg 5


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

D


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

seta


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

E


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

ez eleg uncsi


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

Z


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

mar nagyon unom


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

O


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

znap


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

X


----------



## RitaER (2010 Március 7)

vegeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

I


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

R


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

Ib


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

On


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

N


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

U


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

K


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

L


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

Ei


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

Ns


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

A


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

V


----------



## SuperCsacsi (2010 Március 7)

És még kell egy. Tehát:
DNS - Dezoxiribonnukleinsav


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

Nekem ugy tünik nem csak én hajtok a 20 hozzászóláshoz.
Más is szeretne letölteni, igen én is csak itt találtam meg feltöltve a számomra érdekes dolgokat.
Akkor hajrá, mindenkinek
Remélem nem törli senkim a hozzászólásaimet


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

Atlantisz


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

vagyok


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

még mindig számolom az üzeneteim


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

Minden napnak van valami öröme
neveld rá a szemed, hogy meglássa azt


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

abcd


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

efg


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

hij


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

klm


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

tul gyors vagyok a 20 másodperchez , ez pozítiv nálam


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

elfelejtettem


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

15


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

elég jó most már 16


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

még 4


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

3


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

2


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

még kell ??????


----------



## Helena48 (2010 Március 7)

úgy tünik van 20 üzenetem


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

en is szetnek mar koztetek lenni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

szertnek jo tag lenni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

joindalatu vagyok es segito kesz


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

sok szemelyt szeretnek megismerni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

oromom lesz tarsalogni veletek


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

en vajdasagi vagyok


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

kis faluban lakok bacsfoldvaron


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

a fodvari napokon reszt szoktam venni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

most hiddeg csillagos este van


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

remelem sokan a jo melegben vannak


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

igy nagyon jo tarsalogni


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

1


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

gondolom a vikkend jol elmult


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

2


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

holnap keszulunk a nok napjara


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

Újpesti vagyok


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

marcius 8


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

Jó hogy mondod


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

sok sok viragot kell venni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

majd orommel a holgyeket meglepni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

az elsok a legkozelebbiek


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

5


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

a nonap utan a husvet is jol jon


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

akkor viszont kell locsolkodni


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

szinten a nok jarnak jol hura


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)




----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

6


----------



## galjozsef (2010 Március 7)

valakinek jol segitettem


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

7


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

8


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

9


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

10


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

Kakaó


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

12


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

13


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

14


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

K


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

16


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

a


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

v


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

s


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

a


----------



## MightyHUN (2010 Március 7)

vvv


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

6


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

7


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

8


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

9


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

10


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

11


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

12


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

13


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

14


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

15


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

16


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

17


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

18


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

19


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

20


----------



## almamag78 (2010 Március 8)

Azt hittem ez soha nem fog összejönni!


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Kedvenc idézeteim közül:
"Amit a gondolat tisztáz, az érzéseket az még nem teszi rendbe."
Illyés Gyula


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Dolgozz,teremts,s írigy beszéd ne hasson rád!/Babriosz/


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

A boldogság általában jobbá teszi az embereket.(J.P.Jacopsen)


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Van bolondság,amely úgy terjed akár a ragályos betegség.(La Rochefoucauld)


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

A dicséret visszautasítása:felhívás újabb dicséretre.(La Rochefoucauld)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 1.

Süsü, te ittál? Lehelj rám!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

...a gőg a bukás előhírnőke(TH Fontane)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 2.
Szívecském, imádom ahogy a gombát csinálod!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Egy jó kapcsolat a közösen végzett tevékenységekra épül.(G.Applegate)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 3.
Vége az órának, minden gerelyt ide hozzám!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Az erkölcsben tökéletesednünk kell.(J.Joubert)


----------



## Amiewm (2010 Március 8)

Miután csúnyán kidobtak a szólánc játékból, mert nem olvastam el a játékszabályzatot, ide jutottam


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Bármit teszel másokkal,magaddal is teszed(E.Fromm)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 4.
Dobj ide még egy téglát!


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 5.
Anyu! Hogyhogy te vezetsz?!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Soktól kell félni annak,akitől sokan félnek(P.Syrus)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 6.
Büdös kölyök, ne rázd a létrát!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Önművelés az ember igazi ideálja(O.Wilde)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 7.
Eladó a menyasszony! Egyet fizet, kettőt kap!


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 8.
Te tényleg profi-késdobáló vagy?


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Amit nem akarsz magadnak,azt ne tedd soha mással(Kung-Fu-Ce)


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Az egész emberi életnek szüksége van ritmusra és harmóniára(Platón)


----------



## Nesszosz (2010 Március 8)

Nőnapra:
Szeresd a nőben, ami nincs, s megkapod, amije van!


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 9.
Okos kutya. Ül!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Megállni a lejtőn -felér a dícsőséggel(Osváth Ernő)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 10.
Látod drágám, nem kell ide gázszerelő!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

A nyugalom a bölcs sajátos java(Seneca)


----------



## Nesszosz (2010 Március 8)

Az asszonyok fülükkel, a férfiak szemükkel szeretnek.


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 11.
Metil vagy etil alkohol volt ráírva?


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Aki keveset gondolkodik,keveset téved(L. de Vinci)


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Az nagy igazán,akiben nagy szereteet lakik.(Kempis Tamás)


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 12.
Majd visszahívlak, vezetek!


----------



## rani76 (2010 Március 8)

Azt hiszem,megvan a húsz,köszönöm,hogy van ez az oldal!


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 13.
Ha mégegyszer lefagy a Windows-om öngyilkos leszek...


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 14.
Nyugi csak megszárítom a hajam mielőtt kiszállok a kádból...


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 15.
Ki az a hülye, aki ilyen melegben bundában szedi a vadmálnát?


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 16.
Szerinted is óra van a burnuszos ember táskájában?


----------



## Sylja (2010 Március 8)

Utolsó mondatok 17.
Na megyek, fölszerelem a villámhárítót.


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

*:)*

Mi töerténik,h akét szöszi fut egymással szembe?


.
.
.
.
....eltörik a tükör!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Az igazán intelligens ember akkor is a szája elé teszi a kezét amikor ásít, ha azt hiszi senki sem látja.


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Toronyóra, napóra, vagy zsebóra?


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Miért süt a Nap?
.
.
.
.
. Mert főzni nem tud!!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Doktor úr baj van. Nem tudok menni!!
Akkor hogy jött ide?!
Jönni tudok!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Látom komám üres a poharad, kérsz még egyet?
Dehogy kérek, mit csináljak két üres pohárral?!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Na Sylja felszerelted a villámhárítót??!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Lányok, ti kaptatok virágot Nőnapra?


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Én finom desszertet kaptam, cserepes virágot, és egy sms-t a fiamtól!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Mindjárt itt a nyár, hát zárjon be a gyár....


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Álljon le a gép, nyaralni megy a nép...


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Kell ez a néhány hét!!...


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Az élet nem mindig igazságos, mondta a sün, és lemászott a súrolókeféről.


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Az élet nem csak fehér, vagy fekete !! Lehet szürke is!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

De jó annak, akinek van hova villámhárítót szerelni!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Olyan nehéz mindig okosat mondani! Írhatnék v.mi hülyeséget is?


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Az élet szép! Vagy legalábbis szebb, mint Te!!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Hisz oly rémség, mint te vagy nincs csak elvétve!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Amikor feljöttél hozzám majdnem meghaltam!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

A kutyámat kínomban háromszor megharaptam!


----------



## szivemszottya (2010 Március 8)

**

Lehet barangolni már itt Nálatok??


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

király téma


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

minek 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

Abcde


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

asdfgasdfhasdfgdghasdfhg


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

1233423r5dast


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

yepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

asdgsadgsagdsdgsadgsag


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

fák


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

júúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

my


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

9


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

„Nem olvasok hirdetéseket, különben minden idő azzal telne, hogy mindenfélékre vágynék."
 /Canterbury érseke/


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

8


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

7


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

6


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

A média primitív ösztönök kielégítője, s „a világ szépecskén, lassan alájuk hülyül” –Fábry Sanyi


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

5


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

„Mindenki tudta, hogy azt megcsinálni lehetetlen, aztán jött egy idióta, aki nem tudta, és megcsinálta.” Marcel Pagnol


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

4


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

3


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

2


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

„több ember halt meg egy tehénért, mint bármilyen más ügyért” 
nuer (dél-szudáni pásztortársadalom) mondás


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

1


----------



## ria0429 (2010 Március 8)

0


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

„Jobb állva meghalni, mint térden csúszva élni!”


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

„Az életnek az a sajátossága, hogy életveszélyes. A gyáva ebbe belegebed, a bátor erőre kap.” Potter Péter


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

*Minden ember élete kész regény*


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

Minden ember élete kész regény


----------



## pketyy (2010 Március 8)

Én sem vagyok tökéletes, belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

van egy álmom


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

nincsen tul jo állapotban de megmutatom


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

meguntam félni kockacukor


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

elnézést kérek előre is,,bár erre a célra van ez a topic... sztem ezzel a kiscsillag szám dalszövegével tele írom, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom béke!!


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

ott lenn fekszem a a völgy mélylén


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

felállok az ágyon a párnát falhoz vágom


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

üres szegény


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

szegény kicsit...


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

és azt órdítom srácok,,,


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

ki kéri ez kockacukor


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

disco béébeee


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

fishing on orfű


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

dancing in the nightclub


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

lefekszem a hóba


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A chiliszósz nem más, mint határozott fellépésű ketchup.


----------



## ng9019 (2010 Március 8)

melléd nyakamnál összeér a víz


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Én most reinkarnációs tanfolyamra járok. Kicsit drága, de hát egyszer élünk!


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Nem értem miért mondják, hogy megint felment a benzin ára? Ma is ötezerért tankoltam!


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A fekete lyukak úgy keletkeztek, hogy Isten nullával osztott.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Örökké akarok élni! Eddig sikerült...


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A PROGRAM az, ami az adatokat hibaüzenetekké konvertálja.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek
tovább.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Havas utak... Ilyenkor jó vezetni, mert a mazsolák nem jönnek ki, a
vérprofik meg már az árokban vannak.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Kétféle ember létezik: az egyik mindig megmondja, mit gondol, a másiknak 
vannak barátai.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz emlékezet jele.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Inkább legyem az orrom borvirágos, mint a fogam vízköves!


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Nem az a fontos, az embernek mit mondanak, hanem hogy ne vegye magára.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A kivétel erősíti a szabályt, és felborítja a költségvetést.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Amiröl azt gondolod, hogy mások gondolják rólad, azt Te magad gondolod saját magadról.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A részegség az, amikor három ember beül egy szobába, megisznak egy-egy üveg Whiskeyt, az egyikük kimegy, a másik kettö pedig megpróbálja kitalálni, hogy melyikük ment ki.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

A hipochondria az egyetlen betegség, amiben nem szenvedek.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Nem számít, kire szavazol, a kormányt úgyis megválasztják.


----------



## redoc (2010 Március 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## redorchide (2010 Március 9)

gondoltam benézek


----------



## kitty850 (2010 Március 9)

Amikor azt mondod, képes vagyok rá,és mikor azt ,hogy nem-igazad van.


----------



## Nandamo (2010 Március 9)

kösz a tippet


----------



## Blakerina (2010 Március 9)

Ez vicces!Nem igazán van mit írni,gazdasági órám van az infoba,de tanulás helyett a neten szörfölök!Vicces nem?
Pancserné meg kiakadt!!!!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

a boroshordónak van csapja!
az árva gyereknek nincs apja!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Nem mindegy, hogy villamos, vagy Vilma mos!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Nem mindegy, hogy Miska bátyja, vagy kiskabátja!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Az is lehet, hogy hülye vagyok, hogy ilyen ökörségeket írok ide!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Akit érdekel a meditatív zene, írja meg, hogy mire lenne szüksége, és feltöltöm
ide!


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Hát Kedves CanadaHun fórum. 
Először is köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

remélem hanmar összejön az a pár hozzászólás, és gyorsan letellik a 48 óra.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

addig is, hogy most épp mit keresek: 
Richard Bach: Jonathan a sirály című könyvét.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

aztán ezenkívül még van valami, csak az nem jut eszembe


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

A mennyei próficia az megvan (rendes könyvben).


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

A második része, az e-formában, de annak nemtudom mi a címe
Valaki?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

És megvan még a Shambala titka, de az már a 11. felismerés, jól tudom?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Így vannak sorrendben, vagy van még valami más is, amit kihagytam?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Kicsit pihenek.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

A sirály fenn vann valahol a fórumon?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

vagyis fenn van


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

persze medítatív zene is énekel.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Valaki meg mantrákat kért tőlem, szöveggel. Van ilyen valakinek?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

valami feliratozással, vagy külön file-ba a szöveg, vagy ilyenre gondoltam.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

de ne csak az legyen benne, hogy OM, mert ahhoz nem kell szövegkönyv


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

vagy ezzel ne viccelődjek, ugye?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

azt valaki elmagyarázná nekem, hogy mi a különbség az asztráltest, a szellemvilág, és a magasabb rezgésű, de számunkra láthatatlan dolgok, valamint a szellemtestek és az akasha között, és hol a közös kapcsolódási pont?


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Szerintetek melyik a legszebb Magyar város?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Továbbá azt is elmondhatná valaki, hogy mi a különbség az ezoterika, a metafizika, a teozófia, a filozófia, a spiritualizmus, a mágia, az okkultizmus, a transzcendentális stb. kifejezések között, és szintén hol kapcsolódnak?


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Vagy hol lehet ennek utánnaolvasni? Ezt most komolyan kérdem, nem csak irogatok.


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Sirály a vízen van!


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Jani, szerintem Szentendre, vagy Visegrád. 
Már ha azok városok.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

Elvileg ez már a 21. század... és hozzászólás.  
Most 48 óra pihi.


----------



## fclay24 (2010 Március 9)

22


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Kecskeméten születtem, számomra egy gyönyörű város!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Tegnapelőtt felénk délután szakadt a hó, és cudar hideg volt!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Ma egy kicsit jobb idő van, talán nemsokára megjön a tavasz.


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Húsvétkor kívánok a női fórumozóknak sok locsolkodót!


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*Köszönöm szépen!*

Köszönöm!


----------



## Jani1956 (2010 Március 9)

Az szomorít el, hogy egyre kevesebb ember idősebb nálam!...


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*2*

2:d


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*3*

3


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*4*

4


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*5*

5


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*6*

6kiss


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*7*

7:|:|


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*8*

8


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*9*

9


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*10*

10


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*11*

11


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*12*

12


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*13*

13


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*14*

14


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*15*

15


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*16*

16kiss


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*17*

17


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*18*

18:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*19*

19


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

1


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

2


----------



## birizli (2010 Március 9)

*20*

20:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::kaboom::88:


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

3


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

4


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Én is elkezdem


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

5


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

6


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

7


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

8


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

9


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Először is köszi ezért az oldalért!


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

10


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

11


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Én főleg a letölthető könyvek miatt keveredtem ide.


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

12


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

13


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

14


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

15


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

16


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Másodszor ,köszönöm, hogy létrejött ez a fórum


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

...ami megkönnyíti a 20 hozzászólás megszerzését.


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Remélem, össze fog jönni hamar....


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

17


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

...ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

18


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

19


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

20


----------



## mathew13 (2010 Március 9)

köszönöm az egész oldalnak+fórumnak


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Csak sajnos nem jut eszembe semmi értelmes


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Valójában gondolom ezeket az oldalakat senki más nem fogja elolvasni....


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

...csak aki szintén a 20-ra hajt.


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Még 7!


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Vi


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

V


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Iv


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Iii


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Ii.


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

I.


----------



## szabosandorneica (2010 Március 9)

Köszi!


----------



## boszi1 (2010 Március 9)

Mit köszöntél meg?


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

Szeretnék már bekerülni


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

De volt amikor a rendszer fagyott le


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

azt sem tudom már hányat írtam


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

nem


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

tudom


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

hol nézzem meg


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

vagy értesítenek?


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

jó


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

lenne ha


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

valaki tudná de azt hiszem megemban beszélek


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

valaki mondja meg....


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

hányadiknál tartok


----------



## iskolanéni (2010 Március 9)

most már látom, mert nem csak a bilentyűzettel voltam elfoglalva hanem felnéztem


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”

(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”

(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” 

(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” 



(*Vermon Law*)


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 9)

Szeretem Muller Pétert


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A biztonság többnyire csupán egy babonának tekinthető, mivel a természetben soha sem fordul elő, és az emberek életében sem tapasztalható. Hosszú távon a veszélyt elkerülni semmivel sem biztonságosabb, mint szembefordulni vele. Az élet egy merész vállalkozás, vagy egy nagy semmi.” 

(*Helen Keller*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” 



(*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” 



(*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” 



(*Dan Millman*)


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 9)

*hozzászolás*

Szeretem Muller Péter munkásságát.


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” 

(*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Amikor az ember már nem veszi természetesnek a létet, hanem meglátja benne annak misztikusságát, ott kezdődik a gondolat.” 



(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” 

(*André Kostolany*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.”


(*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 9)

123456


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Minden hátrány magával hozza a vele egyenértékű előny csíráját.”

(*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“A rossz szándékkal mondott igazság, többet árt, mint bármely hazugság!”

(*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.” 

(*Charlotte Brontë – Jane Eyre*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Az emberek nem a sorsuk, hanem csupán a saját elméjüknek rabjai.”

(*Franklin D. Roosevelt*)


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Ez a kor mintha már csak élni akarna, szerep és küldetés nélkül. Én azt hiszem, így nem lehet élni.” 



(*Márai Sándor*)


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 9)

pista


----------



## GyMárta (2010 Március 9)

“Kitartó fegyelemre és komoly gyakorlásra van szükség, hogy feladjuk mentális szokásainkat, és egy új látásmódot fedezzünk fel.” 

(*Jack Kornfield*)


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 9)

egy


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 9)

kettő


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 9)

Ma regisztráltam. Sziasztok


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 9)

Érdekes dolgok vannak itt.


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 9)

Jó az oldal.


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

*hozzászólás1*

első


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

második


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

harmadik


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

negyedik


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

ötödik


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

hetedik ?


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

ez a 7.


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

nyolcas...20mp lol


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

kilencedik Kérjük, próbáld újra 9 másodperc elteltével.


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

X


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

tizenegy


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

tizenkettedik hozzászólásKérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

13 13 13 13 13 13
.


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

14 - még jó, hogy van "gyors válasz"..


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

ezatizenötödikhozzászólás


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

alt+sselméggyorsabbanmegyazelküldésehurrá


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

deígyiskellvárni20mp-et 17


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

:!18)-as


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

remélem jó helyre írom ezt az egészet....... mert már csAK 1


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

20 húsz húúúsz! már "csak" 48 óra...


----------



## hercules1 (2010 Március 9)

+1=21 nemémmegszívom

jaja: ms bing translator:
magyarról angolra

fagyit nyal = ?? nem árulom el


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 9)

Mi az, amit megvetsz? Erről ismerszel meg igazi mivoltodban.


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Akkor én is elkezdem, 1.


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Talán ideje a 2-ik nak


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

És itt is van a 3.


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

4


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

5-ödjére megy


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Na körbenézek,6


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Sztem 7 jön


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Vagy már 8?


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Úgy értem, 9?


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Legyen inkább 10


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

11


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Vagy nem, 12


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

ac


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

14


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

meglezs,15


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

20mp 16


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

Remélem nem számoltam el17


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

18


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

éééééééss


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

20!


----------



## Bradbury100 (2010 Március 10)

vagy 21?


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

2


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

canadahun.com


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Mára tényleg beszopatták velünk, hogy az élet egy vége-hossza nincs bacchanália. Ezért most rágyújtok, és a cigaretta mindkét végét szívni fogom. Féktelen a gyönyörvágyam.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Ha túl sokat hibázol, végül magadra maradsz.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Jobbomon a paradicsom, a pokol a balomon, s mögöttem a Halál Angyala.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Nem bűn többre vágyni, mint amennyit felajánlottak.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

A szex az öntudat tudatos elvesztése.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Számolj el százig, ha megkívánsz egy nőt, és aztán nézz rá újra!


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Az utóbbi napokban túl sűrűn találkoztunk. Emberfeletti erővel tartózkodtam attól, hogy rád vessem magam.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Egy szép test, sajnos, mindig diadalmaskodni fog a legmarconább elhatározáson is!


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Ez a nő össze tudná törni a szívem. Ezért a nőért szívesen elégnék. Ezt a nőt el tudnám veszteni, utána keményen inni, mély értelmű verseket írni, és a csatornában halni meg tüdőgyulladásban. Ezért a nőért.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Meghatározni annyi, mint korlátozni.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Ha már úgyis a pokolba kell mennem, akkor legalább csináljam rendesen.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

Aki a gonoszságot nem bünteti, az gonoszságra buzdít.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

A látható ok nélkül keletkezett nagy vagyonok titka olyan bűn, mely feledésbe ment, mert ügyesen követték el.


----------



## Muad-dib (2010 Március 10)

A szem nyitott kapu a világ és a bűn számára.


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

mit is mondhatnék?


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (*Vermon Law*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Az emberek szívesebben viselik el a megszokott körülményeket, mint a kockázatvállalást és a jutalmazást. Érdemes felvállalni a kényelmetlen – kellemetlen helyzeteket, mert akkor fejlődik az ember, és azokból tanul. Ha tudatosan hozod magadat kellemetlen helyzetbe, idővel cserébe nagy kényelmet fogsz tudni magadnak biztosítani.” (*T. Harv Eker*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“A biztonság többnyire csupán egy babonának tekinthető, mivel a természetben soha sem fordul elő, és az emberek életében sem tapasztalható. Hosszú távon a veszélyt elkerülni semmivel sem biztonságosabb, mint szembefordulni vele. Az élet egy merész vállalkozás, vagy egy nagy semmi.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”
(*Darrell Royal*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Az emberek nagy része úgy él, hogy azzal gyilkolja önmagát. Lehet hogy harminc, negyven évbe is beletelik, amíg megölik magukat a dohányzással, ivással, a stresszel, vagy a mértéktelen evéssel, de azért ez ugyanúgy öngyilkosság.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!”
(*Charles Reade*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Előbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.” (*Assisi Szent Ferenc*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Amikor az ember már nem veszi természetesnek a létet, hanem meglátja benne annak misztikusságát, ott kezdődik a gondolat.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (*André Kostolany*)


----------



## aqaba (2010 Március 10)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Koszi a lehetoseget!


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Ha nem számít, hogy ki vagyok és mi vagyok, de szeretsz levelezni (a téma majd kialakul) írj a [email protected] e-mail címre.
Igényes, kulturált levezésre vágyom, szóval nem akarok férjhez menni, nem akarom lecserélni a barátomat és nem akarom, hogy bárki is elvegyen 
Csak és kizárólag a levelezés számít.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Mit szóltok a jelenlegi állásvadászati lehetőségekhez?


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Szerintetek a kulimunkát ki a csuda végzi?


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Állandóan csak olyan hirdetéseket olvasok, hogy 8 nyelven felsőfokon, monotoniatűrés csúcson, stressztűrés szintén...


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Több tíz interjún voltam már, némelyik megérné, hogy könyv formájában bestseller legyen, akkor legalább nem a kudarcokat, hanem a jogdíjat söpörném be.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Tud valaki külföldi munkalehetőségről? Pl. Máltán?


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Hiába, mediterrán lévén szeretem a meleget.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Kislány koromba a húgom hógolyókat tett a mélyhűtőbe, persze előtte mindent, gondosan kirámolt.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Az öcsém pedig három évesen egy rahedli pinponglabdát akart kikelteni: azt képzelte, hogy koltóstyúk.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Persze...én is csináltam hülyeséget, de már felnőtt koromban.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Ha meggondolom, gyereknek komolyabb és megfontoltabb voltam.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Basszus, de nehéz összehozni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Azt valahogyan jelzi a rendszer, ha megvan a 20?


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Ja, a horoszkópom Oroszlán. Az egyik munkahelyen ezért nem vettek fel.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Akkoriban a Gönczi Kinga vezette diszkriminációs bizottság elé kellett volna tárnom a sérelmemet.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

A kérdés csak az: hogyan bizonyítottam volna, hogy a csillagjegyem miatt nem jöttem be a boss-nak?


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Bár, úgy tudom, hogy a munkáltatónak kellett volna bizonyítania azt, hogy ő márpedig nem diszkriminált. Szóval nagy ötlet volt egy olyan bizottság működtetése, amely nem működött.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

Most valami hasonlót kellene beteljesítenia a Egyenlő Bánásmód Hatóságnak. Van honlapjuk is.


----------



## Marilla (2010 Március 10)

ÁÁÁÁÁ...lehet, hogy ez a 20. Mindenkinek, aki olvasta...köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## kokusz31 (2010 Március 10)

Annyira izé, ha valaki önmagával beszélget. :!:

Komolyan elmegy a kedvem a szójátékoktól amikor ugyanaz az ember szól hozzá 5x egymás után, és asszociál saját magára.


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

5


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

6


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

7


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

8


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

9


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

10


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

11


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

12


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

13


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

14


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

15


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

16


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

17


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

18


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

19


----------



## Tusyy (2010 Március 10)

20 (és 21-el nyer a bank  )


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Úgy látom, itt lehet bármit írni.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

De a 20 hsz-tól még messze vagyok.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Kettővel beljebb.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

A veszély közelebb hozza egymáshoz az embert.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Az, akiből a humorkészség hiányzik, anélkül vesztette el a fél világot, hogy valaha is birtokolta volna.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Minden szerelem tud valami újat mondani.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Rizikó nélkül nincs kockázat!


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Az csak duma, hogy a szív tud a legjobban fájni! Szentimentális hanta! Aki ezt elterjesztette, annak még egyik golyója se fájt, nemhogy mindkettő, plusz a jogara!


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Kapott, szerzett, lelt képességeinket szükségtelen elemezgetni. Azok használatra valók.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

A szeretet tökéletes plasztikai sebész.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Egyre jobban tartok a humortalan és álmatlan emberektől. Minden bajt ők csinálnak.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Mi rosszabb? Elveszíteni valamit, vagy meg sem kapni?


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Aki a természettől elszakad, az élhető életről mond le.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

A féltés teszi oly fájóvá a szeretetet? És mi teszi áldott széppé?


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Nincs leverőbb, mint amikor egy kedvetlen ember elkedvetlenedik.


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Nem ismeri önmagát, aki folyton másokat hülyéz.


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

igen jó topik lett


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

ki is használom


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Ha szemünkben szépülni kezd valaki a szeretetünktől, vajon van-e a folyamatnak végső határa?


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

h mit hoz ki ez belőlem?


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

magammal beszélgetek


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

úristen skizo lettem


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Olykor téved az ember. Az teszi naggyá, ha belátja.


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

ám nem is olyan rossz ez


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

én sosem tévedek musli


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

csak néha


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Aki szeret, kétszer él. A szerelem csodálatosan gazdagítja az embert, akár több életre elegendő gyönyörűséget is nyújthat.


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

de az nemszámít


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

már csak 4 hozzászóllás


----------



## musli (2010 Március 10)

Jól elvoltam, kibölcselkedtem magam. De ez már csak ráadás.


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

musli meg is vagy a 20-al grt


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

szép bölcseletek


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

na és az utolsó


----------



## davidstrik (2010 Március 10)

plusz 1 a ráadás


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A holnapi munka a mai jutalma.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Az egyetlen dolog, amit egy jó tanáccsal tehetünk, hogy továbbadjuk.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

"A szám mindennek a lényege"


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A pénz olyan nyelvet beszél, melyet mindenütt értenek.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A csapatmunka a legjobb módszer arra, 
hogy túljussunk az akadályokon.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Keresd meg a határaidat és haladd meg őket.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Nem tudni nem szégyen, de nem gondolkodni bűn!


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Élet ünnepnapok nélkül, hosszú út vendégfogadók nélkül.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A hit a remélt dolgok bizonyosságként való megélése.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Tapasztalat a bölcsesség kezdete.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Ragadd meg a pillanatot!


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A következő mondás *Máté evangélista* nyomán vált közismertté: 
Senki sem lehet próféta a saját hazájában.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Íme egy ismert közmondás *Theognisz*-tól: 
Tévedni emberi dolog.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A férfinak előnyös a házasság; Ha jó feleséget talál, boldog lesz, ha rosszat, bölcs lesz.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

A szerencse üvegből van, amikor a legjobban ragyog, akkor törik el.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Ki gyorsan ad, duplán ad.


----------



## BTica (2010 Március 10)

Életünk olyan, amilyenné gondolataink teszik.


----------



## lalamár (2010 Március 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Nagyon szép a sárga rózsád az én kedvencem is.kiss


----------



## lalamár (2010 Március 10)

Su123 írta:


> nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros


hanem zöld de ajánlom városban ne közlekedjen,mert
elüti egy autókiss


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A WORD elszáll, AZ írás megmarad.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Ajándék szesznek NE nézd a fokát!

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Olyan nincs, hogy valami nem sörnyitó![/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A pénz nem boldogít. Egy ember, akinek 3 milliárdja van, semmivel sem boldogabb, mint akinek csak kettő van.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Alkoholista AZ, aki annyit iszik, mint MI, csak ellenszenves.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Mindig a főnök végzi a feladat oroszlánrészét: *üvölt*.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Attól, hogy valakit nem értenek meg, még nem művész!

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Van, aki sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeret.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Ha a cápa valakinek a tenyeréből eszik, a lábából is fog.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Amiből lekvárt lehet főzni, abból pálinkát is.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Az emberi hülyeségnek csak alsó határa van.[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Ha ellenségeid lőtávolságon belül vannak, akkor te is.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Nem mind arany, ami hörcsög!

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A munka azoknak való, akik nem tudnak horgászni.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A bugyi nem a legjobb dolog a világon. De közel áll hozzá.

[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]A whisky lassan butít. De nem baj, én ráérek...[/FONT]


----------



## martil (2010 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem nőzöm, minden nap hatkor kelek. De mindez megváltozik, ha egyszer kikerülök a dutyiból.[/FONT]


----------



## pityputy (2010 Március 10)

hát igen, el kell olvasni figyemesen


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

A részletek fontosságát nem lehet eltúlozni!


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Ha feltűnik valaki a múltadból, valahogy visszafejlődsz azzá, aki akkor voltál, amikor ismerted.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Az ideológiák szétválasztanak minket, a kínok és az álmok összehoznak.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Ha mindenki hazudik körülöttünk, az igazság fájdalma cselekményként fog hatni.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Ha sokáig viselünk egy maszkot, elfelejtjük, hogy ki van alatta.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Ilyen a világ. Már nem beszélhetünk a személyes találkozás varázsáról. Ha tetszeni akarok valakinek, nem megyek el új göncöt venni, nem csináltatok új frizurát, hanem frissítem a profilomat. Ez a helyzet, és kész.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Az, akiből a humorkészség hiányzik, anélkül vesztette el a fél világot, hogy valaha is birtokolta volna


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Rizikó nélkül nincs kockázat!


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Mi rosszabb? Elveszíteni valamit, vagy meg sem kapni?


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Március 10)

Nincs leverőbb, mint amikor egy kedvetlen ember elkedvetlenedik.


----------



## hellman (2010 Március 10)

Egyébként miért kell összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## hellman (2010 Március 10)

Nem értem...


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

szervusztok


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Nekem kész katasztrófa volt bejutni a honlapra


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

Gyere


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

tavasz,


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

De itt vagyok!!
No és igyekszem összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

már


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

nagyon


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Hány napra van szükségem hozzá?


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 10)

várlak!


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Vagy darab számra megy?


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Egy nap alatt is megszerezhető,


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

?


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Már a 9-nél tartok


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Ez 10


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Megy ez


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

12


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Nem vagyok babonás


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

De van kedvenc számom


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

ennyi


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

jó lenne


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

17.


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

ezt elfogadnám életkornak


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

ne a kedvenc számom


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Már meg is van!!


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

De biztos ami biztos, no és szerencsés is


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Most látom csak, hogy ti is számoltátok. No ugye már meg is van. Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

Majd jövök máskor is . Addig is jó éjszakát


----------



## GÉJÉ (2010 Március 10)

!!! Ez lemaradt.


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

Egy


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*2*

Kettő


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*3*

három


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*4*

négy


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*5*

öt


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*6*

hat


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

hét


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

nyolc


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*9*

kilenc


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*10*

tiz


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

11


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*12*

12


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*13*

13


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*14*

14


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*15*

15


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*16*

16


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

17


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*18*

18


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

19


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*20*

20


----------



## lionking5 (2010 Március 10)

*21*

21


----------



## atiberi (2010 Március 11)

Ha valakire vadlon mutatsz (csak a mutato ujjad mutat elore) es eszre kell vedd a maradek 4 sajat magadra mutat...


----------



## atiberi (2010 Március 11)

12


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

14 és 13 .....12


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

12.................111,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

az utolsó szükséges üzeneteket igy szedem össze..........


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

nah még 3 kell


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

már csak kettő


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

És azt hiszem már a végéhez is értem .........


----------



## Ben999 (2010 Március 11)

a biztonság kedvéért még 1t


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

én is szerzek ezáltal egy bejegyzést.


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

Időjárásjelentés: Kaposváron 10 cm hó esett az elmúlt napban. 0 és -2 fok között van a hőmérséklet.
Várjuk a tavaszt...


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

Kéne még 5 üzenet, hogy állandósulhassak.


----------



## Nemethedo (2010 Március 11)

Már elértem a 20 bejegyzést. Mikor leszek állandó tag? Azt hittem, ez automatikus...


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Egy pár idézet az angol tanulásról…


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Miért nehéz az angol?”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Úgy tűnik, mindenki angol nyelvet tanul, de kevesen beszélnek (jól) angolul. Miért van ez?”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Azt mondják, az angol nyelv kezdetben könnyebbnek tűnik, mint például a német. A középfokú szint elérése után viszont fordítva van. Nos...van benne valami!”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Kampányszerűen nem lehet angol nyelvet tanulni! Persze sokan beérik egy angol földműves 600 szavas (Basic English) szókincsével vagy éppen egy 10 éves brit csemete nyelvezetével...”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Az *oktatási intézményekben*, középiskolákban kialakított 10-15 fős csoportokat a legjobban felkészült *angol tanár* sem tudja hatékonyan tanítani. A hiba a rendszerben van...”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„A *magántanár problémája: *közülük sokan alkalmi, nem igazi tanárok, amit sokan nem vesznek észre, de az eredményeken látszik”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Sokan pénzkereseti lehetőséget látnak csupán az *angol* tanításában.. Az nem elég, hogy "nekem sikerült, majd átadom a tudásomat". *Felkészültség*, tudás, elhivatottság, *tapasztalat*, motiváló készség jellemzi a jó tanárt. Én nem fizetnék azért, amit könyvekből is meg lehet tanulni!”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„A *nyelviskola* sem megoldás, hiszen a legtöbb helyen 10 fős csoportokat "mini" csoportoknak neveznek. Mellette szól viszonylag alacsonyabb óradíja, melyért cserébe a tanár *10-12* főre kell megossza a figyelmét. Lássuk be, ez nem valami *hatékony*.”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„A *one-to-one* sem az igazi módszer, hiszen csak a tanárral beszélget a nyelvtanuló, ha egyáltalán beszélnek az órán. Sokan ugyanis száraz, unalmas, " _nyelvtani-rendszerező_" órákat tartanak. Mondván a nyelvtan kell az angol tanulásához. Igen kell! Az arányokkal van a baj. Mennyi idő jut így a kommunikációra az órán? Sok tanár egyszerűen nem kreatív, nem tud témákat felhozni, átvenni. És mintha nem is akarnának tanítani...”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Visszagondolva középiskolás tapasztalataimra, nem volt "_igazi angol tanárom_" sohasem”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

*„Anyanyelvi tanár* bevetése nagyon hasznos, de nem a nyelvtanulás kezdetén!”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Anyanyelvi környezetben nyelvet tanulni egy élmény, de megint korlátozottak a lehetőségeink. 1 év alatt a baby-sitterek rikán tudnak középfoknál jobban megtanulni. És a fő baj, hogy általános *kommunikációs* készségük elfogadható ugyan, de az üzleti angol-t egyáltalán nincs módjuk elsajátítani. Mikor is lenne? Csak gyerekekkel foglalkoznak és kulturális morzsákat szippantanak magukba a nyelvterületen. Ez is kevés...”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

*„Felnőtt oktatás*? Tanulni sosem késő! Sokan bánják ugyan a középiskolában elvesztegetett időt, amit tanulással is tölthettek volna. Ennek ellenére sokszor a munkaerőpiac nyomására kénytelenek egy jobb állás, vagy a jelenlegi pozíció megőrzésének reményében "in-service" *céges angol oktatás* keretein belül angolul tanulni. A baj nem annyira a tanulási képességekkel van... Nincs ideje a dolgozó, családot eltartó, gyereket nevelő tanulóknak megfelelően felkészülni az órákra, ami jelentősen lassítja a haladást. Mi a teendő? Hatékony, ezt a problémát is kezelő angol *tanár, nyelviskola* segítségére van szükség. Az órán kel a következő óra alapjait megerősíteni. Lassabb haladás, de biztosabb eredmény. Belátható, hogy ilyenkor is a *kis csoport *(4-5 fő) jöhet szóba csak.”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Mi a *megoldás*? Mindenképpen magunk tehetünk a legtöbbet a cél érdekében. Nézzünk* DVD* filmeket felirattal akár.”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

„Igazán tuti recept a hatékony *angol tanulás* elsajátítására nincs. Sok javasolt módszer van, mindenkinek meg kell találnia a megfelelő *mixet*.”


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

Nos, nem titkolom, hogy úgy találtam rá erre az oldalra, hogy én is szeretnék megtanulni „legalább” társalgás szinten angolul


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

…de sajnos nagyon sok időm elmegy munkával, amikor hazaérek már túl késő, a figyelmem lankad, de nem akarom feladni


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

Egy olyan módszert keresek, amivel menet közben (sokat ingázok 2 település között) lehet elsajátítani, remélem, találok ilyet…


----------



## pocket_009 (2010 Március 11)

Ha mindez megvalósul, akkor már ide is angolul fogok írni J


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Aki szeret, él. Aki él, dolgozik. Aki dolgozik, annak van kenyere.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Bátraké a szerencse. Nemkülönben a balszerencse is.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Minden mindenből ered, és minden mindenné válik


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

A nők varázsának fele mindig dekoráció.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Ki nem hajol a józan ész szavára, mindig magának lesz belőle kára.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Az ember annyit ér, amennyit változtat a világon.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Mit ér a tanács ott, ahol összevész a gonoszság és a józan ész.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Az állítás nem bizonyosság.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Nem mindig lehet megtenni, amit kell, de mindig meg kell tenni, amit lehet


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Annyit érünk, amennyit tudunk.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

A bölcsnek több haszna van ellenségeiből, mint az ostobának barátaiból


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

A tiszteletet nem kierőszakolni, hanem megszolgálni kell.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

A lustaság a test ostobasága, az ostobaság a szellem lustasága


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Legbiztosabb támogatónk a tehetségünk


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Tartós örömet csak magadban és hivatásodban lelhetsz.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

A tudással nő a kételkedés is.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Érdek nélkül semmi sem jön létre.


----------



## taylor5 (2010 Március 11)

Semmi sem sebez jobban az igazságnál.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Hello! Ez hatha erdekel: http://effortlessenglishclub.com/
Kicsit tudni kell hozza angolul, de ennek a pasinak igaza van. A nyelviskolakban nem lehet megtanulni beszelni...


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Ezt az elozot Pocket_009-nek szantam, csak nem latok olyat, hogy "Elozmeny"...


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

...De lehet, hogy O mar nem is olvassa ezt a topicot.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót...


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Ugy latom, elkezdtetek idezeteket irogatni, nem is rossz otlet!


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Miert unatkoznak az emberek?
???


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

...Azert, mert masok altal rajuk eroltetett, holt semak szerint elnek.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Masok elkepzeleseit kovetik, "megfelelo" modon cselekednek, ugy viselkednek, ahogy illik.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Ezert unatkoznak.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Mindenki mashol van, senki sincs ott, ahol lennie kellene.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Eletorom csak akkor van benned, ha azt teszed, amit tenni akarsz, barmi legyen is az!


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Én is az idézetet találom a legegyszerűbbnek..


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Úgy tűnik, itt ketten tartjuk a frontot.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Az en eletem ertelme az, hogy onmagam legyek, hogy azt az eletet eljem, amelyert megszulettem.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt és csak utána a lecke


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Ja, igen, most mi erunk ra


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Nem mondod, hogy szolnoki vagy????!???


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Legtöbbször úgy van az életben, hogy ami után sokáig sóvárogva várakozunk, későn kapjuk meg...


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

A "veletlenek lancolata" mogott mindig a rezonancia torvenye rejlik.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

alizse írta:


> Legtöbbször úgy van az életben, hogy ami után sokáig sóvárogva várakozunk, későn kapjuk meg...



Hat igen...! Az Ember a Vak Teremto.


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Nos akkor kezdődjék...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Rettentően örülök,hogy idekeveredtem...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

De most némi lelkiismeretfurdalásom van..


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Akkor lesz a boseg, a teljesseg allando vendeg nalunk, ha megertjuk: mi is teremtok vagyunk.


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

hogy írogatok itt mint egy idióta, csak azért, hogy le tudjak tölteni


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

De ha végre sikerül, eskü valahogy meghálálom


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Cafralék írta:


> De most némi lelkiismeretfurdalásom van..



?????
Vajon miert????
?????


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

ó és már csak alig 14 üzenetet kell összehoznom..


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

És még valaki hozzám is szólt, remek


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

és te pedig New Yorkban ?


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Ez a topic azert van.


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

alizse írta:


> és te pedig New Yorkban ?



Jelenleg. De szolnoki vagyok. Es megdobbant a szivem...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Ó neked már csak két hozzászólás kell
dejó..


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Cafralék írta:


> És még valaki hozzám is szólt, remek



Csak azert, hogy ne irogass itt, mint egy idiota.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Nem mondod!


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Köszi, hogy leidiótáztál, ez most szörnyen fájt


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Cafralék írta:


> ó és már csak alig 14 üzenetet kell összehoznom..



Gyorsan meglesz, ne izgulj! Aztan remelem, tenyleg lehet le-fel toltogetni...! Bizonyos muvekhez csak itt tudok hozzaferni.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

1 paimei megszerezte a hozzászólásokat. Hát gratula neki!


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Cafralék írta:


> Köszi, hogy leidiótáztál, ez most szörnyen fájt



Az "idiota" szot Te irtad elotte, azert "ideztelek"! Szerintem itt senki nem idiota.


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Hjaj alizse, te is mindjárt itthagysz


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

alizse írta:


> 1 paimei megszerezte a hozzászólásokat. Hát gratula neki!



Neked sem kell mar sok! Kitartas!! Meg 6...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Ez az egyetlen oldal, ahol vannak fent olyan német cuccok, amikre feltétlenül szükségem van


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

És lehet más olyan cuccok is vannak fent amik irtó jók


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Meg osszefuthatunk az oldalon, masik topicban...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Csak eddig még nem is nagyon néztem


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

6 hozzászólás...


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

összefuthatunk más topikban. ..


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

"A tigris, melyet ketrecében látsz őrülten fel s alá járni, ezzel egy időben valami olyasmiben mélyed el, amit egy ember bizonyára gondolatként értékelne. Ez a gondolat pedig egy kérdés formájában ölt testet: Miért? "Miért, miért, miért, miért, miért, miért?" kérdezi a tigris önmagától, óráról órára, napról napra, évről évre, amint végtelen rója ketrece rácsai mögött. Nem tudja elemezni, nem tudja feldolgozni a kérdést. Ha valami módon meg tudnád kérdezni az állattól, hogy: Mit miért? – képtelen lenne választ adni rá. Mindazonáltal a kérdés olthatatlan lángként ott ég az elméjében, olyan soha nem enyésző fájdalmat okozva, mely érzéketlenné teszi, végül pedig az állat végső letargiába esik, amit a gondozók az élet visszafordíthatatlan elutasításaként értékelnek. És ez a rákérdezés természetesen olyan dolog, amit egyetlen tigris sem tesz megszokott élőhelyén."


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Tudom, hogy csak a letoltesek miatt vagyunk most itt, azert milyen jol elkommunikaltunk...


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Kifogytam


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Ez az önmagam elszórakoztatása nem megy túl sokáig


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

igen, szerintem is fantasztikus. Kis ismerettség.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

cifralék, hajrááá, én közben a többi szójátékot is látogatom


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Nah alizs és paimei a utolsó hozzászólásaimban tőletek fogok búcsúzni


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Tehát nagyon örülök, hogy "megismerhettelek" titeket


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Jó töltögetést, és minden jót kívánok nektek


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

alizse!! Te a szivem csucske maradsz, mint szolnoki!!


----------



## Cafralék (2010 Március 11)

Remélem, még összefutunk! Sziasztok


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

már csak egy kell....


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Cafralek!!! Neked is sok sikert a tovabbiakhoz!!


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

hát édes vagy, .. köszönöm.


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

2. hozzászólásom


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

3


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

4


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

5


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

6


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

7


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

8


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

9


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

10


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

11


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

12


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

1paimei szerettem volna válasz üzenetet írni, de sehogyan sem jött össze.. mindenesetre köszike a csevegést,


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

13


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

14


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

15


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

16


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

17


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

18


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

19


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

És végül megvan a 20. hozzászólásom)


----------



## drkard (2010 Március 11)

Hogy biztos legyen 21.


----------



## alizse (2010 Március 11)

Skacok, köszönöm nektek, remélem még talizunk! Sziasztok!!!


----------



## 1paimei (2010 Március 11)

Na meg 1 utolso megjegyzes: koszonjuk szepen ezen oldal uzemeltetoinek, hogy letrehoztak ezt az oldalt, es ezt a topic-ot, hogy meg tudjuk csinalni az elso 20-at!!! Nekem mar lassan a 30 is meglesz, ugyhogy tavozom. Minden jot Mindenkinek!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Milyen rendes, aki ezt kitalálta. Köszönjük!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Alig várom hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Annyi számomra fontos anyagot találtam!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Esik a hó!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Már jöhetne a tavasz.


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Jó hogy látlak hóvirág...


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

... megkérdezem tőled, mi hírt hoztál, mit üzensz erdőnek, mezőnek?


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Holnap március 15. ünnepség az oviban


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Hétfőn a kokárdát senki ne felejtse el!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Nehogy menjetek dolgozni, fizetett ünnep!!!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Óh még mindig hiányzik hozzászólás!


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

a letöltésért megéri irkálni


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

még ha a gépem pörögne milyen jó lenne


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

Már csak 2 kell hihi


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

És az utolsó !


----------



## maryannpenke (2010 Március 11)

na még a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Na még néhány.


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Még 5...


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Most már csak 4.


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Hm.. és két hozzászólás közt még várni is kell, ha túl gyors vagyok.


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Na még kettő.


----------



## Valve (2010 Március 11)

Jöhet az utolsó.


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok! Én is úgy látom, kincsesbányát építettetek.


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

Kár, hogy az én kitartásom elég gyenge ehhez a 20-ashoz. :s


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

Sebaj, próbálkozom, hátha karácsonyig összejön.


----------



## julo09 (2010 Március 11)

de ha így folytatom, hamar eljön a karácsony


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)




----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)




----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Hogy van mindenki?


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Nekem jó napom van és nektek?


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Két ember között a legrövidebb út az egyenes


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Kitalálja valaki mi ez?


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Prímszámok


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Van itt rajtam kívül szerencsi?


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

És olyan aki a Földes Ferenc Gimibe jár?


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Mosolyogj meglátod jót tesz


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Örülj a napnak,felvídít


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Elég egyoldalú csevegés? Ugye.


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Valaki válaszoljon!


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Kérem.


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Védd az ózonlyukat csak kettő van belőle.


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Boldog vagyok


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

és fáradt


----------



## Darkdragon (2010 Március 11)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## kinity (2010 Március 12)

Mindenkinek szép jó reggelt kivánok :-D


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 12)

Jó reggelt.


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 12)

Jól aludtatok?


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 12)

Elkezdett esni a hó.


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 12)

...és csak hull, csak hull....


----------



## tamas.net (2010 Március 12)

3 x 7 üzenet....


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

Itt már nem esik a hó


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

sőt már el is olvadt


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

mint ólmos ég alatt


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

lecsapódva, telten


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

füst száll a szomorú táj felett


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

úgy leng lelkem alacsonyan


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

leng, nem suhan ...JÓZSEF ATTILA


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

"Álmot adott az Úr,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

már bánva a nyomort,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

s hozzá az ember


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

a Nap szent fiát,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

a BORT." Charles Baudelauder


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

"Tölts be fölt borostyánkővel,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

hadd ür [FONT=&quot]í[/FONT]tsem serlegem,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

s ettől ébredezve felkel


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

friss erővel szellemem.


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

Hány vad eszme


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

s lázas álom jő


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

s nyomban tűnik tova,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

s megy az idő, mit se bánom,


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 12)

SÖRT iszom ma éjszaka!" Edgar Alan Poe


----------



## karodon (2010 Március 12)

cool


----------



## karodon (2010 Március 12)

"A világ csak belülről változhat meg!" Eckhart Tolle


----------



## karodon (2010 Március 12)

Silva-method


----------



## karodon (2010 Március 12)

agykontroll


----------



## bolyka65 (2010 Március 12)

még hét kell:!:


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Zöld, keskeny szakadék, mélyén patak dorombol,


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

És eszelősen minden fűszálat teletűz


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Ezüst rongydarabokkal, míg a kevély oromról


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

A nap süt: a kis völgyben pezseg az enyhe tűz.


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Egy ifjú katona, nyílt szájjal és fedetlen


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Fővel, míg nyaka fürdik kék vadparaj hűsén,


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Alszik, hanyatt a fűben s arany felhő lebeg fenn


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

S ő zöld ágyán oly halvány, pedig zuhog a fény!


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Lába a sásszirom közt; alszik s mosolyg az ajka,


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Mint beteg gyermeké s álom mosolyog rajta, -


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Oh Természet! melengesd szegény fázó fiút!


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

És száll az édes illat s cimpája fel nem érez,


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

A nap süt s keze csöndben simul csöndes szívéhez,


----------



## enamasik (2010 Március 12)

Alszik. S jobb oldalán két kármin szájú lyuk. (Rimbaud)


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok!
ahogy a totalcar irta én is ugyanúgy vagyok vele, hogy "Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt" 
Annyi


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 12)

Sziasztok!
ahogy a totalcar irta én is ugyanúgy vagyok vele, hogy "Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt" 
Annyi a módositás, hogy egy barátomnak keresek zenéket és az itt meg is van, de nem férek hozzá csak a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 12)

na ez meg hogy sikeredett? Nem akartam majdnem ugyanazt kétszer elküldeni!


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

Tanítani hiábavaló, kivéve, ha felesleges!


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

_[FONT=&quot]Elvesztegetett idő egy tanulót úgy megpróbálni tanítani, hogy azt nem érdekli az, amit tanítani akarnak neki.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

[FONT=&quot] Olyan jó érzés jól érezni magam. Olyan jó érzés nem félni semmitől... 

[/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

[FONT=&quot]A saját életem van annyira fontos számomra, hogy ne törődjek vele, hogy mások mit cselekszenek vagy mondanak.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

Az élet célja az öröm, ennek alapja a szabadság, és eredménye a fejlődés.


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

Bármit megváltoztathatunk a környezetünkben, csak azzal, hogy a gondolatainkat megváltoztatjuk.


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

_[FONT=&quot]Boldogtalan utazás után nem érkezhetsz boldog végállomásra[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

_[FONT=&quot]Egy ember, aki a Teremtés Energiájának folyamához van kötve, erősebb, mint a millió, aki nincs.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

Amikor már nemcsak az a fontos, hogy mi jól érezzük magunkat, hanem az is fontossá válik számunkra, hogy egy másik ember hogyan érzi magát. Ez már egy transzcendens lépés, az anyagi léten túlmutató lépés.


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Fény és szeretet küldése:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] mindenki képes rá, akárhová mész, küldj előre fényt és szeretetet előre, szívedből, angyalok segítségét is kérheted.[/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Egyedül én vagyok a felelős saját magamért![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Másokért nem. Mindenki maga választja a szeretetet és a fejlődést, vagy az egy helyben toporgást.[/FONT]


----------



## eszter8989 (2010 Március 12)

Lassan siessünk! A chikung tanította nekem.


----------



## dharmadik (2010 Március 13)

A bolond ha hallgat bölcsnek látszik!


----------



## hofi001 (2010 Március 13)

Nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak.


----------



## hofi001 (2010 Március 13)

Már régóta keresek a gyerekeknek készség fejlesztő programokat de eddig ilyen jól össze válogatott oldalt nem találtam. Köszönöm.


----------



## hofi001 (2010 Március 13)

Lassan nekem is meg lesz a 20 hozzáoszlásom.


----------



## hofi001 (2010 Március 13)

Nagyon jók a szó játékok.


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

*szia*

nagyon szeretem a filmeket


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

*szia*

foleg a horrort, trillert, na meg a romantikusakat


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

az utolsó film amit láttam az az árva


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

nekem nagyon tetszett igaz lehetehh volna jobb is


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

de a kör szerintem jobb volt


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

habár mostanában inkabb csak olvasok az jobb idö töltés számomra


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

kedvenc könyveim termeszetesen jane austen művei


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

de nem feledkezhetek meg a brontekrol sem


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

es elizabeth gaskellrol sem


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

az észak és dél cimü könyve engem telyesen lebilincselt


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

mondjuk miután megnéztem a bbc által megcsinált filmet kicsikét csalodtam a filmben


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

bár ezt már megszoktam hogy mindig csalodom a filmekben ha elöbb a könyvet olvasom el


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

forditva nem olyan szembetunö a dolog vagyis megbocsájthato


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

de ez a film igazán jól sikerűlt nagyon müvészien van megalkotva és a föszereplüök is nagyon talanak egymáshoz


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

richard armitage egy nagyon jo szinesz es igazan jol alakit a filmben


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

a tortenet nagyon jo az irono mesterien abrazolja a ket vilag kozti kulombseget


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

jok a jellemrajzok es a film is eleg jol vissza adja ezt


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

es a szerelmi szall oo az nagyon szep olyan burkoltan es edesen bontakozik ki a szerelem a ket fohos kozott


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

egyszoval nagyon jo a konyv es a fil mis egyben erdemes megnezni vagy elolvasni


----------



## rekucikamg5 (2010 Március 13)

en csak ajanlani tudom mindenkinek ja de jo kigyultek a kommentjeim


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Nem


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

tudnátok


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

valami


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

jó


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

romantikus


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

könyvet


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

ajánlani?


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Az, akiből a humorkészség hiányzik, anélkül vesztette el a fél világot, hogy valaha is birtokolta volna.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Nevetés. Az egyetlen dolog a világon, ami nem nevetséges.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Az intelligens ember majdnem mindent nevetségesnek talál, az érzékeny ember szinte semmit.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Ha ki tudjuk nevetni saját hülyeségünket, még nem lettünk teljesen hülyék.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Akiből hiányzik a humor, abból hiányzik az alázat, hiányzik a tisztánlátás, hiányzik a könnyedség.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Az élet nevetséges. Aki nem nevet rajta, azt kiröhögik, és az sokkal rosszabb.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Az öröm komoly dolog - halálosan komoly. Nem azért van kevés örömünk, mert komolytalanok vagyunk?


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

Sok házaspár tudja, hogy két nézőpont között a legrövidebb távolság egy jó poén.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

A humor nem más, mint tragédia plusz idő.


----------



## Mese94 (2010 Március 13)

A humor egy eszköz arra, hogy távol tartsuk magunk*tól az élet nehézségeit, egy eszköz arra, hogy megvédjük magunkat. Az ember a végén belefárad, a hírek továbbra is szörnyűek, és a humor is megszűnik működni. Mark Twain is rettenetesnek találta az életet, de a vicceivel kordában tartotta ezt a rettenetet.


----------



## drcseke (2010 Március 13)

első hozzászólásom


----------



## drcseke (2010 Március 13)

nem értem én ezt...


----------



## drcseke (2010 Március 13)

miért kell az a 48 óra?


----------



## drcseke (2010 Március 13)

friss finom kave....


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Azt hiszem egy pár hsz. ide is elfér.....


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Miért puszilkodnak a smile figurák a szüvegdoboz mellett?


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Most is csinálják....


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

itt legalább nem


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

elvagyunk a smile-kal


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

ezt most gyors hszként írtam


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

gyűjtöm a 20-at


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

na várni kell 20 MP-et egy örökké valoságnak néz ki xD


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

itt ugyanis nicsenek vigyorgó sárga fejecskék......


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

unatkozok...


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

majd én rakok


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Én lassan megvagyok....


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

a puszilós fejet nem tudom hogy kell rakni talán (K) nem tudom


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Köszönöm a sormintát ...


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

nekem még kell 3 .Jó neked


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

szívesen . Ha akarod rakok még


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

na már én is megvagyok


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Na maradok, amíg meglesz neked is ...


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

köszi rendes vagy ! addig se unatkoztam


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Ez gyors volt ...


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Und Tschüssssss


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

hát igen..


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

nem tudok németül.. én angolos vok xD


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

Na megyek szia!


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Ciao


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Én is itt probálkozom.


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Az adminoknak ehhez nincs hozzászólásuk?


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Akkor én sem állok meg 20-ig.


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

sok sikert!


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Van egyszerűbb módszer?


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

én már tulléptem de mégse tok tölteni 
az számit hogy le van zárva az oldal ???


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

lehetne a limitet csökkenteni


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

ennél egyszerűbb szentem nincs


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Bizonyára számít, ha nem megy nézd meg a helpben


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Vagy kérdezd meg a fórumban


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Lehet hogy ki-be kell lépned, hogy működjön


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

13 üzenet múlva megmondom.


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

okéé.. megnézem na nem sikerül visszajövök...addig szia!


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Tudsz már letölteni?


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Én itt leszek


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

nem tudom ajelszót ...ez az anyáé és ö is elfelejtette XD szoval...


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Még 9 üzenetig


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Valaki más még?


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Értelmesebben is el tudnám tölteni az időmet.


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

de teljesítem a feltételeket


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Tesztnek is jó lesz


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Én is kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

vorosdemon nem jött vissza, tehát megy neki


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

No még 2.


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Már csak 1.


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

itt vagyo...de még mindig nem jó


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Nekem se müxik.....


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Szerintem még nem telt le a 48 órád, gyere vissza holnap.


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

lehet, hogy innen indul a 48 óra???? Csak nem...


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Tegnap regisztráltam, várok még egy napot és meglátom megy-e.Adig is ciao.


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

chh nem telt le ...decemberben regiztem johogy letelt


----------



## vorosdemon4 (2010 Március 13)

jolvan szijja


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

Valaki - őcsakanagyeszejobbantuggya - nem tudja mi a helyzet ????


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Akkor jelezd majd a megoldást ide.


----------



## erbodel (2010 Március 13)

Türelem normál tagságot terem-szerintem


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

UHHHHH. Ez erős volt


----------



## jubalu (2010 Március 13)

És íme elindult a gép ......


----------



## fkern (2010 Március 13)

Ez egy próbaüzenet remélem jó helyen járok


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

meg nem tudom h mijen deremelem jo lesz


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

15


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

mert telen hideg van lehet h azert


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

en nem ertem de azert meg probalom


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

mire el erem a 20 ki no a szakalam es meg oszulok mint nagyapam,de meg eri


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

sajnos a szólánc játéknál nem voltam elég gyors


----------



## hoszu (2010 Március 13)

anyira uj vagyok h meg a masni is rajtam marat ,valaki le szedne??


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

remélem, hogy jön végre a tavasz


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

én is új vagyok itt


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

mindenkinek, aki olvassa most ezt a fórumot, szép estét kívánok


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 13)

szia Hajni


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A pillanatok öregítenek nem az évek


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Ha nagy leszek kislány akarok lenni


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Nem szeretem a káoszt de ő szeret engem


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

szia Zsuzska2010


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Lebegj mint a lepke és csípj mint a méh


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Az egyetlen baj a semmittevéssel, hogy sohasem tudod mikor végeztél


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A csapatmunka az, amikor többen csinálják, amit mondok


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Már a jövő sem a régi


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A hajhullást csak a padló állíthatja meg


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Azért iszom hogy mások érdekesek legyenek


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Láttam a jövőt és működik


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

1


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A macska vendég a háznál. A kutya családtag.


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahova


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

2


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

3


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Nincs hová mennünk úgyhogy utazunk


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

4


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A haja és a foga is középen volt elválasztva


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

5


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Ha elsőre nem sikerül add fel...ne légy ostoba


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

6


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

7


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Nem találták a művészt, úgyhogy felakasztották a képet


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

8


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

9


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

A jó ötlet legfőbb biztosítéka a sok ötlet


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

10


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

11


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Mindenki utál mert az egész világ szeret


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

12


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

sziasztok


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

13


----------



## hajni831 (2010 Március 13)

Lágyan szólj és furkósbottal járj


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

14


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

15


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

az élet előttem áll és nem látok tőle semmit


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

16


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

17


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

3


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

18


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

2


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

19


----------



## pbacsi (2010 Március 13)

20


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

4


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

5


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

6


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

7


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

8


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

9


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

10


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

12


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

13


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

14


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

15


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

16


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

17


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

18


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

19


----------



## fenyofa (2010 Március 13)

20


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok, nagyon új vagyok


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Sziasztok, valaki tudna segíteni? a keresőt nem értem. a címke alatt mit értenek?


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Konbanva,megint vagyok


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Még 17 na mi legyen? Jó kis érdekesség ,mi jár most a fejedben? 

Szerintetek van az életben és a szerelemben második lehetőség? 
Nem tudom hányadjára rontom el mind kettőt...


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

abcdefgh


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

én is jól vagyok


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

ti hogy vagytok?


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

12345678910


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

alma, körte, barack, szilva


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Szeged szép város


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Budapest is szép


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Egyszer egy ismerősöm azt mondta a barátjának, hogy a lányok csak annyira szépek mint a lelkük...


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Várom a húsvétot!


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Mikor lesz már tavaszi szünet?


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Jó lenne már egy kis jó idő!


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Hová menjek nyaralni?


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Ma nem volt kedvem semmihez.


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

"Olyat kívánj amihez fal és takaró kell "Szerintetek mit értenek alatta?


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

A telet nem szeretem


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Ma semmi jó nincs a tévében


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

egy megérett a meggy...


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Hol van Piroska?


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Hétfő, kedd, szerda,csütörtök..


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

Nyuszi ül a fűben


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

A kutya ugat a kertben


----------



## borsszili (2010 Március 13)

A macska szereti a tejet


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

"Ha az életed egy lángoló papír fecni ,legalább írj rá!"


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

"A három színű szivárvány teljesíti a kívánságod"


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

"Egy férfinak csak egy nő könnyeitől kell félnie"


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Banzaiii


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Fázom és nincs kedvem volt idő amikor a családom léte volt számomra a legnagyobb büntetés


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Attól hogy szeretem a beteg dolgokat ne ítélj el akkor én se foglak a tieidért


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Nyugi van némi tapasztalatom a szerepjáték terén ezért még necsukjle ha lehet


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

csinos barátnőt keresek enyhe perverz hajlammal


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

most aszthiszed hogy gáz magadba beszélni de amikor már válaszolsz is rá...


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

szeretem az olyan történeteket amikor a fagyi vissza nyal


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

"vannak dolgok amiért érdemes élni" "Élni tudni kell" ez a kettő a jel mondatom


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

Miért különbözik ennyire nyugat és kelet?


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

oldani és kötni pont mint egy tündér mesében


----------



## rotrix (2010 Március 13)

utolsó mondat asztalra vissza bébi


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Az élet szép!


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Annyit érünk, amennyi szeretet van bennünk.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Uram, boldog aki szeret Téged: barátját benned, ellenségét Érted. Soha szeretteit el nem veszítheti, mert abban kedvesek, Aki el nem vész.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

A virág nem gondol azzal, ki fogja szívni az illatát.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Hidd el, hogyha a koldusnak fillért adsz szeretettel, jobban esik neki, mintha forintot adsz szeretet nélkül.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

A szeretetet gyakrabban szoktuk dicsérni, mint gyakorolni.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Isten a szeretet cselekedeteit nem annyira a nagyságuk, hanem inkább indító okuk miatt becsüli.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

A hibák mindig vastagok ott, ahol a szeretet vékony.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Senki sem lehet rossz viszonyban az emberrel és ugyanakkor jó viszonyban az Istennel.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

"Aki nem szeret, nem ismerte meg az Istent, mert az Isten szeretet." I. Ján 4:8


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

"…ne szóval szeressünk, hanem cselekedettel és valósággal." I. Ján. 3:18


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Ha egy évre tervezel, ültess rizst; ha húsz évre tervezel, ültess fákat; ha a következő generációknak tervezel, tanítsd az embereket.


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Az iskola dolga, hogy megtaníttassa velünk, hogyan kell tanulni, hogy felkeltse a tudás iránti étvágyunkat, hogy megtanítson bennünket a jól végzett munka örömére és az alkotás izgalmára, hogy megtanítson szeretni, amit csinálunk, és hogy segítsen megtalálni azt, amit szeretünk csinálni. Szent-Györgyi Albert


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Egyedül a legnagyobb erő sem tehet mindent, mondhatnám, nem tehet sokat: egyesített erőknek pedig a lehetetlennek látszó is gyakran lehetséges. Mit ér egy csepp víz? De milliomonként egyesült cseppek megdöbbentő erőt fejtenek ki. Kölcsey Ferenc


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

A tanulás nem felkészülés az életre, a tanulás maga az élet. John Dewey


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

„Ha kérdezik:​ Hol indultál utadra?- ezt az iskolát nevezd meg itt! - melyben lehettek gondok és hibák, de érte vád soha ne érje őt, mert gyökered és törzsed csak neki köszönheti, hogy megélt, s egyre nőtt.”​ (Szemlér F.)​


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

A bölcsességet nem úgy kapjuk, magunknak kell azt felfedezni oly út után, amelyet senki sem tehet meg helyettünk.​


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Minden ember annyit ér, amennyit tud.​ _(Gárdonyi)_​


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Légy becsületes.​ Úgy bánj másokkal, ahogy te is szeretnéd, hogy veled bánjanak…​ _(W. Lord)_​


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

Az az ember, akit bennem szeretsz, természetesen jobb nálam: én nem olyan vagyok. De te szeress, és én majd igyekszem, hogy jobb legyek önmagamnál.
_(Prisrin)_​


----------



## reni845 (2010 Március 13)

*Arisztotelész:* 
A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék. 
Úgy gondolkodj, mint a bölcs, de úgy beszélj, mint az egyszerű emberek.


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

töröltek


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

most próbálok megint gyűjteni


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

pedig szerintem OK volt


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

így szabad?


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

valszeg igen


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

kicsit el van bonyolítva


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

most 13


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

mindjárt 20


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

és akkor tagocska leszek


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

hacsak ki nem törölnek megint


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

ugye nem?


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

magamban beszélek?


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

á dehogy!


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

és kész!


----------



## csababacsi (2010 Március 13)

sőt 21!


----------



## JoeMack (2010 Március 13)

Ügyes voltál


----------



## JoeMack (2010 Március 13)

De több dícséretet ne várj


----------



## Nikyca90 (2010 Március 13)

hehe


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

lát6atlan kiállítás


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

már csak 15 kell


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

sovány szakácsnak sose higgy!


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

1


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

20


----------



## secusec (2010 Március 14)

Tisztelt Szerkesztők!

Miért kell 20 db hozzászólás és 48 óra, hogy megnézhessek valamit?
Mi az értelme ennek?

Köszi a választ!


----------



## szerzsike61 (2010 Március 14)

Bocsi,valamit félreértettem.Újra próbálom.


----------



## szerzsike61 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Ezzel én is így vagyok. Nem egészen értem miért fontos az ilyen korlátozás.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Hallgatni arany, beszélni ezüst.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Kenuban ülve másképp hallod a vízesés robaját.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Aki ad nekem, megtanít engem, hogy adjak.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Ha te meg én barátok vagyunk, akkor a kapcsolatunkat áthatja egyfajta várakozás. Amikor látjuk egymást, vagy távol vagyunk egymástól, ott vibrál a levegőben az együttlét, a nevetés és a beszélgetés várakozása. Ennek a várakozásnak nincs konkrét meghatározása; eleven és dinamikus, és minden, ami kialakul az együttlétünkből, az a valami különleges, egyedi ajándék, amelyen senki mással nem osztozunk. William Paul Young


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Mindig látjuk, melyik lenne a legjobb út, de mindig azon az úton járunk, amelyikhez hozzászoktunk.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás. Albert Einstein


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Ne bánkódj, ha gondjaid vannak a matematikával, biztosíthatlak, az enyémek sokkal nagyobbak. Albert Einstein


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Egy év terápia után a pszichiáterem azt mondta nekem: "Lehet, hogy az élet mégse való mindenkinek." Larry Brown


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

A szerelem csak egy ócska trükk, amit a természet játszik velünk, hogy fennmaradjon a fajunk. William Somerset Maugham


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Az emberek azt hiszik, hogy birtokolnak egy elmét, pedig az elméjük az, ami fogva tartja őket. Bob Marley


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Az egyetlen dolog, amit az emberi természetről biztosan tudunk, az, hogy változik. Oscar Wilde


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Ez az élet nagy körforgása: az antilop füvet eszik, az oroszlán antilopot, az ember lelövi az oroszlánt, aztán kiteszi a fejét trófeaként a falra, és közben füvet szív.


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

A vírusok létének egyetlen értelme további vírusok előállítása. Persze végső soron ugyanez igaz a tigrisre és a kígyóra is, de ezek legalább nem látszanak olyan feleslegesnek. (...) Jómagam még adakoztam is a tigrisek megmentésére, de ki adakozna a nátha megóvására? Richard Dawkins


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Az érzelmi infantilizmus genetikai kódoltságához hasonló hiedelem, hogy a pasikban mindig ott munkálkodik a vadászösztön, ami újabb és újabb hódításokra sarkallja őket. Egy férfinek tényleg mindig több nő kell? Csernus Imre


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Az, hogy az állatvilág részei vagyunk, sok ember számára kellemetlen információ. Én azt gondolom, hogy az állatvilág a maga módján legalább olyan jó, mint az emberi világ. Az állatok funkcionálisan tökéletesen megfelelnek a saját környezetüknek, beleértve a társas környezetüket. Egy kutyafalkában a társas lét nagyon gazdag, és érzelmileg is komplex világot jelent, ami semmivel sem alább való az ember világánál. Kampis György


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Egyetlen gén (...) nagyon ritkán határozza meg az organizmus valamely pontosan azonosítható részét. Ehelyett valamilyen fehérje felszabadulását határozza meg a fejlődés meghatározott időpontjaiban, egy felfoghatatlanul bonyolult recept alkotóelemét, mely általában hatással van más részek felépítésére, amelyekre viszont sok más gén is hatást gyakorol. Steven Pinker


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Az, ami akar bennünk, nem mi vagyunk, hanem csodálatosan tevékeny sejtecskék miriádjai, amelyeket nem ismerünk; ezek a sejtecskék nem ismernek minket, egymásról sem tudnak, és mégis ezek alkotják lényünket. Mozgásukkal számtalan folyamatot idéznek elő, amelyeket mi szenvedélynek, gondolatnak, örömnek, szenvedésnek, vágynak, félelemnek és akaratnak nevezünk. Anatole France


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Sok organizmus (...) a szimmetriát szexinek találja (...), a durva aszimmetriát pedig a fogyatékosság jelének. (...) A kétoldali szimmetriával rendelkező testek arra terveződtek, hogy egyenes vonalban mozogjanak előre. Az okok nyilvánvalóak. Egy aszimmetrikus testtel rendelkező lény körbe-körbe járna, egy aszimmetrikus érzékszervekkel megáldott lény csökönyösen testének csak egyik oldalát figyelné, bár a másik oldalon is történhetnek hasonlóan érdekes dolgok. Steven Pinker


----------



## szechko1 (2010 Március 14)

Megcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást, most még 48 órát kell várnom?


----------



## Caree (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok!

Még csak most ismerkedem az oldallal, arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy hogyan lehet feltölteni az oldalra, mert van egy-két jó könyvem.

Köszi a választ!!


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

If you look like your passport photo, in all probability you need the holiday. - Earl Wilson


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

Don`t be a soldier. Be a man.


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

1


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

ac/dc megy a rádióban


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

2


----------



## AlanFord (2010 Március 14)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## anikaII (2010 Március 14)

bocsi az offolásért


----------



## anikaII (2010 Március 14)

kerestem valamit március 15re és ezért tettem


----------



## dunker7 (2010 Március 14)

Ez érdekes, de mindenesetre klassz, ha érvényes


----------



## malfiction (2010 Március 14)

árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

Sajnos nem voltam tisztaban


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

na nem ugy,hanem a szabalyokkal


----------



## dunker7 (2010 Március 14)

nagyon klassz ez az oldal, annyi hasznos dolgot találtam


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

tizennyolc


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

azt tudtatok,hogy ketezerig


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

egybe kell irni a szamokat?


----------



## hunceltic (2010 Március 14)

Végre megvan a 20 hsz! Köszönet a lehetőségért hogy ide lehetett írni!


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

Hatalmas a Tisza, jön az ár...


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

10


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

11


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

12


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

13


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

14


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

16


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

18


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

19


----------



## sikala (2010 Március 14)

végre 20


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

2


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

3


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

4


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

5


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

6


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

7


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

8


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

9


----------



## Aurelia1 (2010 Március 14)

Köszönöm a tanácsot a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséről.


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

10


----------



## Aurelia1 (2010 Március 14)

Tényleg nagyon jó, hogy van ez az oldal.


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

11


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

12


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

13


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

14


----------



## Aurelia1 (2010 Március 14)

Egy barátnőm ajánlotta, hogy regisztráljak.


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

16


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

18


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

19


----------



## teverere (2010 Március 14)

20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

Bocs, de nekem tényleg a letöltésért fontos a 20 üzenet. Ezért legyen egy vers 20 sora.


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

Kányádi Sándor: Volna még


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_pedig volna még_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_volna még valami_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_mondanivalóm_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_a nyíló nárcisz__mezőkről például_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_az alkonyi szélben_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_riadtan lobogó_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_hegyi füvekről_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_a hegyekről a folyókról_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_égről földről_


----------



## pazzo (2010 Március 14)

_a tengerekről_


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

Na akkor most hol is tartok?


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

Akkor 16?


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

Köszi a verset, kicsit macerás volt így olvasni!


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

18


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

19


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

20


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

Talán 20


----------



## sszzilvia (2010 Március 14)

További szép napot!


----------



## apusom (2010 Március 14)

Az a helyzet, hogy én Demjén Honfoglalás kottájához szeretnék hozzájutni.
Ha valaki segítségemre lenne megköszönném.


----------



## apusom (2010 Március 14)

*kotta keresés*



apusom írta:


> Az a helyzet, hogy én Demjén Honfoglalás kottájához szeretnék hozzájutni.
> Ha valaki segítségemre lenne megköszönném.Nem nagyon értek a számítógéphez ,de gondolom imail -re felrakható kiss


 ffffffffffffff
hhhhhhhhhhh
jjjjjjjjj
jjjjjjjjj


----------



## kuckócska (2010 Március 14)




----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*hozzászolás*

szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*tagság*

123456


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*tagság*

szép estét


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*asztrál*

holdnaptár


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*utazás*

789


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*ezoterika*

jo ido van


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*válasz*

654


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*uzenet*

20


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*hozzászolás*

fekete


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*uzenete*

fehér


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*pepita*

pepita


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 14)

*ezoterika*

megvan a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Én komolyan vettem, hogy értelmes hozzászólásokat várnak (néhány helyen talán sikeresen meg is tettem)


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

1


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

2


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

3


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

4


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

5


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

6


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

*http://s4.gladiatus.hu/game/c.php?uid=111556*


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

7


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Közben igyekeztem ismét "komoly" lenni egy horgász odalon


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Jé!!Müködik!


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

8


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

9


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

10


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 14)

Hát mit is írjak...


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Igazából a két nap elég lenne az oldalak böngészésére,de az a fránya lustaság.


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

ugy látom egy páran dolgozunk a gyorsabb álandó taggá váláson


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Nem vagyok babonás,de most ezt a számot kihagyom


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

14


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

11


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

16


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 14)

Igazad van,iszom egy pohár vörösbort és majd holnap folytatom...


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

22


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

33


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

44


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 14)

139 és nyertem...


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

55


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

66


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 14)

Szép volt tratra77!!!


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

77


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

még pár ,hogy biztos legyen..........


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

88


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

99


----------



## tratra77 (2010 Március 14)

100


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 14)

Hogy én,hogy irigyellek!


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

14


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## Zsuzska2010 (2010 Március 14)

16


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

18


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

19


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

És 20


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

+1


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

1


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

2


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

3


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

4


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

Nem tudtam ezen oldalról, googleban akadtam rá, de vissza fogok nézni, mert sok dolog van amit más nem tud merre keressen, pedig olyan egyszerű, és csak 1 linkbe kerül.


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

Sok hasznos dolog van fent, bár a 20 hozzászólást elérni nem könnyű.


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

Tényleg jó az oldal, hogy sokan tudnak egymásnak segíteni és tényleg nem tart semmiből feltölteni 1-2 apró programot, amit más talán 2-3 napja keres


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

14


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

Mindenki rendőrnek születik, de van aki továbbtanul


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

16


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

17


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

Ha az élet citrommal dob meg, kérj hozzá Martinit


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

a


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

18


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

b


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

19


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

c


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

20


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

d


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

e


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

f


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

g


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

h


----------



## frkamal (2010 Március 14)

i


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

Nálam 48óra letelt és a 20 hozzászólás is...mégsem tudom megnyitni a képeket


----------



## zz0323 (2010 Március 14)

váááááááááá segítség


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

a


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

b


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

c


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

d


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

e


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

f


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

g


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

h


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

i


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

j


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

k


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

l


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

m


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

tzk


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

dzhj


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

dfjh


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

eatrsztdz


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

eu


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

tzkeszrutz


----------



## atmanindra (2010 Március 14)

uztitzi


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

ez is egy titok volt


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

Az innensőről pedig a túlsót


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

volt


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

lesz


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Ez a 20 ennyire véresen komoly.?


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

van


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

szabály az szabály


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

igen


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

123


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

456


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

234


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

4567


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

*--*

Nem láttam, hogy hánynál tartok, úgyhogy most megnézem úgy, hogy írok ide.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Az emberi elme
A tanítást nem fogja föl.
Mégis mily szívesen
Vitáznátok velem
Ha kétségeitek vannak
És semmit sem értetek.

Yoka Daishi "Shodoka"


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

20x20 sec


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

15


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

csak 5


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

4


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

*--*

Menő leszek, mert nem elégszem meg pár karakterrel egy üzenetre.


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

3


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

2


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Hi Grab!
Hol tartasz? Meg van már a 20. Én is azért görcsölök. Olyan sok érdekességeket találtam és nem tudom letölteni.
Szorítok Neked.


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

belépő


----------



## Böbe66 (2010 Március 14)

ez is egy +üzenet (bár nem túl értelmes)


----------



## Grab (2010 Március 14)

bent vagyok  gyere elsebi


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

És jöhet a 6odik, hogy 6ásos legyen. Így lesz majd előbb-utóbb rámruházott 6almam a letöltéshez? Hát igen, 6ározottan ez a módja.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

A csalódás csak annak a bizonyítéka, hogy nem hiszünk önmagunkban!


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

A gyors hozzászólás is ér?


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Nah zsír. A csalódás az érés és a bölcsesség útja.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Nah ki jön evvel vitatkozni?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Gratula Grab!
Startolok utánad még ha belegebedek is.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Hálás vagyok a topic 5letgazdájának


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Megy ez, mind az ágybahugyozás


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

botsánat az obszcenitásért


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

amúgy szívesen fogadok bárminemű privát üzenetet


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

És átléptük végre a szerencsétlennek kihírdetett számot


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

2012 dec 21-én meghalunk, vagy ráérünk 2050-ben szerintetek? Kapok választ vkitől?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Hetvenkedve hetelek, de ez nem lehet. Nem lesz ereje embernek megtegye. 
Reggelre kelve meglesz.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Már csak 5 üzenet és meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, ami csodásnak mondható, hiszen fáradtságos küzdés eredménye lészen


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Válaszol nekem valaki az egyetlen értelmes kérdésemre, vagy nem tartják értelmesnek? ld följebb


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Déééééé
Már miért halnánk meg. Annyi világ vége hangulatot terjesztettek. 
Na, ne most húzzunk a 20-ért. Hajrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Gyorsan, mert nem érek rá egész éjszaka, hú, kezd rossz lenni a kedvem, kell ennem csokit


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Hajráááá, mi! Köszi a választ


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Minek a késése rosszabb esetenként, mint télen a vonaté?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Déééééé!
Bocsi olyan gyorsan nem tudok írni, fogalmazni ezen késői órán. Nem gondoltam nappal, hogy éjszaka még " remek művet" fogok alkotni.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Túl is kell haladni, vagy ez már maximalizmus? Nah üdv!


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Dééééééé!
Nőről van szó.
Hanem szabad a gazda.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Milyen művet alkotsz? Megvagyok már? Vagy mennyit írjak még?


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Majdnem... A menstruáció


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Na Te is elmentél aludni a csoki legalább jó volt?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Erre gondoltam.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

elvesztem, hol avgyok?


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Megvagyok... Milyen művet alkotsz? Még picit maradok.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Van még aki bírja irammal. Nekem még 8 kell. Könyörgöm valakiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Pataki Attila van a tévében? Ő valami sámánista, vagy hogy hívják, nem?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Déééééé!
Csak a 20-ra hajtok. Ha köll hát köll.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Megvárlak, csak válaszolsz arra, hogy milyen műre gondoltál?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Van ilyen sámán. Bár nem tudok róla, hogy az lenne.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Csak akkor látom a válaszod, ha írok? Ha frissítek, elúszík.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Nem sámán, csak a hite olyan asszem


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Na nyomjál még 4-et


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Aranyos vagy. Nem sok kell már. Neked kész? Vagy túlórázol Velem?


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Túlórázok


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Te ki vagy? Mesélj pár szót... Nemed? Korod? (ha megkérdezhetem)


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Déééé!
Nyomok. Érdekes a magyar nyelv. Nyomok vagy nyomok.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Rendes vagy azt meg kell hagyni. Tényleg 4 kell húzom a vonalkákat, mint a hülye gyerek. Nálam most kell még 4.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

lassú a neted, úgy szagolom


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Nálam azt jelzi, hogy a következő lesz a 20. írásod, ne görcsölj


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Visszaszámlálás indul. Három már alig várom. Nincs egyéb vágyam meg legyen a húsz. Letölthetek azt amit akarok.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Nő vagyok és nagymama.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Megvan elvileg


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Nem ezt vártad? És Te.


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Balra a nevednél (nevénél?) Üzenetek: a szám


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

20 éves lány vagyok


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

én már 37-nél tartok


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Hát persze. Nagyon lassú a netem, de én kitartok. Völgyben lakunk és számomra csak ez elérhető. Jólesett, hogy kitartottál. Kösz a biztatást.
Élj jól!


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Sikerült, ugye?


----------



## Déééééé (2010 Március 14)

Jó éjszakát! Örültem


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Az jó én rég voltam 20. Ez a kor is szép. Az unokák fantasztikusak. Az ember csak saját bőrén érzi. 
Buli semmi otthon ilyenkor?


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 14)

Jó éjszakát Neked is kívánom alakuljon életed úgy, ahogy szeretnéd!


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 15)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 15)

Maradt mára is egy kis "elintézni" valóm.


----------



## gabima (2010 Március 15)

Jó reggelt


----------



## gabima (2010 Március 15)

A tánc az emberi test mosolya.


----------



## Snopy001 (2010 Március 15)

sajnos én se találtam sehol máshol....pedig ez ritka dolog


----------



## Snopy001 (2010 Március 15)

a 48 órának is el kell telni?


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

így tényleg összeszedni a 20 hsz-t


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

mármint könnyebb összeszedni


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

végre úgy tűnik jön a tavasz.. pedig múlt héten havazott 10 cm-t


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

de ma már sokkal jobb idő van, és javulást is mond


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

1


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

2


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

3


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

e-book-okat szeretnék letölteni, ezért van még szükségem pár hozzászólásra


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

4


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

5


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

6


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

8


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

jó lenne valakivel társalogni,mert így olyan "magambabeszélős" a helyzet


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

9


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

10 haladok


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

na, úgy látom más is van itt rajtam kívül


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

11


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

igen


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

lassan megelőzöl


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

elfelejtettem hol tartok aszámolásban


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

ugye tudod, h 2 napnak el kell telnie ahhoz, h le tudjál tölteni?


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

sietek


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

sajna, pedig sürgős lenne


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

blabla


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

izgi


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

vezetek


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

haladjunk, dolgom van


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

pedig régebben ez a topic se volt - vagy nem emlékszem rá


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

én nem sietek


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

tempo, tempo


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

ezenkívül még 2 ...


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

én igen


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

még 1.


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

uccsó


----------



## QuercusRubra (2010 Március 15)

nyertem


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

végeztünk ^^


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

grat


----------



## Szepeva (2010 Március 15)

Csak a döglött halak úsznak az árral.

Amikor meghallottam ezt a mondást, rögtön megtetszett és meg is fogadtam!

Kreativitás, és új dolgok megteremtése!
Na persze építve a stabil gyökerekre!


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

szia


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

sziasztok


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

végre kisütött a nap


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

Aki barátot talál, kincset talál.


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

Ha nem számíthatsz valakire, amikor bajban vagy, akkor az nem is barát.


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

Aki nem tud bízni, szeretni sem tud.


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

Őszinte szavakat csakis őszinte szavak után lehet várni.


----------



## csajszy (2010 Március 15)

Az embereknek gyakran vakon kell hinnie azoknak, akiket szeret, különben a feltétlen bizalom elvész. És az embernek néha be kell csuknia a szemét, hogy lásson.


----------



## harcsa29 (2010 Március 15)

Katasztrófa=ha a hülyeség szorgalommal párosul.
Nekem ez a kedvencem.


----------



## Fairy74 (2010 Március 15)

A halak jelenléte nyugtatja az embert.


----------



## Fairy74 (2010 Március 15)

Tegnap az egyik barátnőmnél jártam, amikor volt egy kis hangos eszmecsere,
érdekes volt, mert az összes hal kifelé nézett a társaság felé.


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

helló


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

szép napot nektek


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

unalmas ez a nap


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

holnap már megyünk dolgozni


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

remélem már jön a jó idő


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

76


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

1976


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

most szépen süt a nap


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

bent de kint fuj a szél


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

legyetek jók ha tudtok


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

nagyon jó témákat találtam


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

gyulaháza


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

ovodapedagogus vagyok


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

14


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

ezek a számok nekek sokat jelentenek


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

csipkebogyónak köszi


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

laura


----------



## laur (2010 Március 15)

cica


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

abrakol


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

lovarda


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

attár


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

mantik at-tair


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

szimurg


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

harminc madár


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

kétségbeesés és megsemmisülés


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

Borges


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

a titokban végbement csoda


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

brunanbourgh


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

két király és két útvesztő


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

al-mutaszim keresése


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

zahir


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

alef


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

Zeami


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

takeshi kitano


----------



## stancili (2010 Március 15)

káosz


----------



## itlosz (2010 Március 15)

*kerdes*

hol latom a hozzaszolasaim szamat?


----------



## itlosz (2010 Március 15)

*megvan*

mar latom:grin:


----------



## Angyalka55 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

narancs


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

alma


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

körte


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

barack


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

cseresznye


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

ribizli


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

eper


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

melegszendvics


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

banán


----------



## adrikaa* (2010 Március 15)

ohh köszi köszi


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Álmos


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Előd


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Ond


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Kond


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Tas


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

Huba


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Huba


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Töhötöm


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Árpád


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Géza


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

nicsak Huba ikrek volt


----------



## balko63 (2010 Március 15)

Koppány


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

Kos- a kosok a legnagyobb uriemberek ez javukra írható


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

Bika- a legjobb tulajdonsága az önzetlensége (tud lenni)


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

Ikrek- akár egy anya, de ő alapból tud többfele figyelni


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

rák- az teszi boldoggá ha otthont teremthet neked- téged meg az, hogy otthon vár a finom kaja


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

oroszlán- ha igazán szeret az életét áldozza érted- de fuss ha utál mert az életednek vége


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

szűz- precíz, pontos és ha kell megmondja neked hány mákszem van egy zacsiba- a legjobb takarító szolgálat, ha őt hívod garantáltan le se mersz majd ülni nehogy összekoszold a széket a nadrágodról lehulló szösszel


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

mérleg- úgyis neked lesz igazad  konfliktus kerülő-a békéért mindent


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

skorpió- a titkok megfejtője és igazi lepedőakrobata (de a skórpió és a teknősbéka meséje azért elgondolkodtat)


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

nyilas- a legnagyszerűbb pap és humorista-csak kár, hogy ő nem érti más humorát


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

bak- ha rábízol egy munkát az 100%-ban el lesz végezve, határidőre- nem maximalista csak imád dolgozni


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

vízöntő- ha felveszel egy csíkossat egy kockással és hozzá egy pöttyös sálat akkor megdicsér, hogy milyen egyedi vagy és végre valaki aki felmeri vállalni önmagát


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

Halak-mindig kitalál valami új ötletet és te boldogan segberugdoshatod hogy meg is valósítsa


----------



## korisa (2010 Március 15)

köszöntem ))


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

ez tökjó ötlet egyébként


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

A zebra egy farmra kerül, ahol ismerkedni kezd a háziállatokkal. Megkérdezi a lótól, hogy ő mit csinál, erre a ló:
- Én húzom a szekeret.
Továbbmegy, meglátja a tehenet és tőle is megkérdezi, hogy mit csinál. A tehén ezt válaszolja:
- Én adom a tejet.
A zebra odamegy a bikához és kérdi, hogy mit csinál. Erre a bika így felel:
- Vedd le a pizsamádat és megtudod!


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

Ki az abszolút sovány?
- ???
- Akinek még a gondolata is látszik.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- ???
- Aki ha elmegy a tévéd előtt, lemaradsz mindkét esti filmről.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút bátor?
- Aki egyszerre veszi be az altatót és a hashajtót!


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút csúnya?
- Akinek kiskorában csontot kötöttek a nyakába, hogy legalább a kutya játsszon vele.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- ???
- Az, hogy egy etióp nehézsúlyú világbajnok legyen.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolut lehetetlen?
- ???
- Lakatlan szigeten tömegverekedés.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút büdös?
- Akit még a pap is vízipisztollyal keresztel meg.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút üzletember?
- Aki egy rakomány smirglit el tud adni térképként a beduinoknak a Szaharában.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút alacsony?
- ???
- Aki székre áll, hogy elérje a saját fejét.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

Ki az abszolút bizalmatlan?
- Aki minden kézfogás után megszámolja, hogy megvannak-e még az ujjai.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút sovány?
- ???
- Aki egy tű hegyén állva még azt mondja: mellettem még van egy hely!


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolút értelmetlenség?
- ???
- Kopasz ember kezébe fésűt adni...


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolút pofátlanság?
- ?
- Terhes nőnek sziasztokkal köszönni.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolút szemétség?
- Egy vaknak azt mondani, hogy nem látja át a helyzetet...


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- ???
- Árvaházban szülői értekezletet tartani.


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

- Ki az abszolút szerencsétlen?
- ???
- Aki beleül egy szénakazalba és megszúrja egy tű!


----------



## A4nn (2010 Március 15)

kösziiiiii


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

pusz


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

szia


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

pa


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

kupi


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

puszi


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

viszlat


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

tetszik


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

kicsi


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

nagy


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

kozepes


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

orias


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

magyar


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

sizes


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

kutya


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

malna


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

eper


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

ribizli


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

egres


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

szeder


----------



## gazeru (2010 Március 15)

barack


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Én olyan helyzetbe kerültem, hogy meg is van a 20 hozzászólásom, meg nincs is meg


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

pedig a napokban egy barátom kérésére kerestem itt zenéket és egy nagyon kedves Fórumtársunktól meg is kaptam!


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Ezután le is tudtam tölteni.


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

lehet, hogy a szerver akart nekem a jócselekedetemben segiteni?


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Azonban ettől függetlenül, már évekkel ezelőtt is irtam be valamelyik akkori témához, de ezek szerint vagy nem számolta a számláló, vagy az emlitett esetnél adta hozzá?


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Na mindegy, befejezem, mert elég hülyén fest, hogy magammal beszélgetek!


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Jaj, bocs! Lemaradt: szóval nem csak, hogy megkaptam a zenét, hanem le is tudtam tölteni és végül is ez volt a lényeg!


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Kellemes hetet mindenkinek!


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 15)

egy, kettö,három,négy,ött,hat,hét,nyolc,kilenc,tiz,tizenegy,tizenkettő,tizenhárom,tizennégy,tizenöt,tizenhat,tizenhét,tizennyolc,tizenkilenc
húsz


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 15)

hát fiuk,lányok nagyproblémám van!! nemtudom mitcsináljak,hogy letugyak 
tölteni egy filmet. vanegy beteg nővérem,és neki kellene.
idájig megoldottuk a tv mániáját és a sorozat fügöségét,
demiota a szomszéd elköltözött azota nekemkell szenvednem az ijesmikkel is...
a film cime: acapulco szépe...
énmég nemláttam,de aző barátnője az oviban valami ijen filmet nézeget..
a nővérem sajnos damkoros...
segicsetek,ha tutok jó!!?
sziasztok MELINDA..


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 15)

nagyon tudok


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 15)

valamit


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 15)

ghvg


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

Jó estét mindenkinek!

Most beszélgetek egy kicsit magammal, hogy teljen az idő. Nemsokára felébred a kisfiam, aki 6 hónapos. Előreláthatóan nagyon éhes lesz, gyorsan kell prezentálni neki a (második) vacsorát


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

Szóval inkább akkor számolok, mert nehéz a semmiről irogatni


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

tizennyolc


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

tizenhét-tizenhat-tizenöt-tizennégy-tizenhárom-tizenkettő-tizenegy


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

még nyolc üzenetre van szükségem ahhoz, hogy állandó tag legyek


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

úgy tűnik, hogy hét üzenet múlva leszek állandó tag.

nem is olyan könnyű


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

lehet, hogy már csak hat bejegyzést kell írnom?

remélem, senki nem olvassa el


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

igazából már csak ötször kell írnom, ami nem túl sok, de most semmi értelmes nem jut eszembe


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

még négy, most vettem észre, hogy rajtam kívül már mindenki alszik a lakásban (kisgyerek, kiskutya, feleség)


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

és ha így folytatom, én is mindjárt elalszom


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

tényleg fura magammal kommentelgetni.
mintha magamban beszélnék


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

megvan a húsz, kiváncsi vagyok, mi történik


----------



## orzol (2010 Március 15)

szép álmokat mindenkinek!


----------



## Gyuri 49 (2010 Március 15)

Nem a "számlálás" miatt irok, csak azért mert ezt nem értem, mármint azt, hogy ha van egy szabály amely szerint csak 20 hozzászólás után lehet letölteni és itt van ez a "dühöngő" a hozzászólások szaporitásához, akkor minek a szabály? Vagy ez valahol a fizetett reklámoknál jelent előnyt? Vagyis ezt a közösségi oldalt támogatjuk a sok hozzászólással? Ha erről lenne szó, akkor én mindent megteszek, hogy ilyen módon is támogassam az oldalt!!! Rajtam ne múljon!


----------



## erizawa (2010 Március 16)

Szép jó reggelt!


----------



## erizawa (2010 Március 16)

Ó, már csak kettő


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Őszintén megvallva az ebook lehetőség miatt regisztráltam. Szeretek olvasni és egyes könyveket "luxus" beszerezni (még a könyvtárból is)...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Kanadához nem sok közöm van, hacsak az nem, hogy tetszik az ottani vidék/táj


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Ha bármiről lehet itt írni, akkor megragadom a lehetőséget...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Nagy Michael Jackson rajongó vagyok


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

A halálhíre engem is megrázott...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Ősszel létrehoztam egy blogot (és ez nem minősül reklámnak! )...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

De hátha vannak itt olyanok, akik nem csak a zenéjét kedvelték...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Hanem magát az embert is  ...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Ősz óta fordításokat készítek a blogra (http://mjfaces.blogter.hu)


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Sokan értékelik és látogatják az oldalt...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Többek között elkezdtem fordítani Shmuley Boteach új könyvét, a The Michael Jackson Tapes-t is...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

MJ másik oldalát mutatja be....


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Nem a csillogó-villogó popsztárt...Kb. a negyedét már lefordítottam...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Ezenkívül dalfeliratozást is csinálok (pontosabban a felirat fordítást én fordítom angolról magyarra)


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Más...A könyvek mellett film és zene rajongó is vagyok...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Kedvenc filmem, Into The Wild és az Amelie Csodálatos Élete...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

A héten két remek filmet is láttam...Invictus...Morgan Freeman-nel


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

És a The Soloist...Nem értem, hogy az utóbbit miért nem jelölték Oscar-ra...


----------



## Clarity (2010 Március 16)

Annyira mély mondanivalójú...És kész is a 20 hsz.-em...Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 16)

Így nem is lesz majd nehéz összeszedni a 20 hsz-t !


----------



## Eszti57 (2010 Március 16)

Sziasztok. Már régebben ajánlották ezt az oldalt. Nem bántam meg , hogy regisztráltam. Üdv Eszti


----------



## Eszti57 (2010 Március 16)

"Minden laszakított virágsziromért Legyen tiéd egy adag szeretet. Minden utatba eső szivárvány Mutasson két csillagot teneked." 

Marlene Geba


----------



## Eszti57 (2010 Március 16)

ÉN sajátosnevelésű gyerekekkel foglalkozom.


----------



## Eszti57 (2010 Március 16)

Szeretem őket épp ezért szerettem volna megtalálni ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Eszti57 (2010 Március 16)

Ahogy belenéztem a kínálatba eszméletlen sok munkát látok benne


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

Van


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

egy


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

guminőm


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

Pamela


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

Anderson


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

a


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

neve


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

ha


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

pedig


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

nem


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

fújom


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

fel


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

teljesen


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

akkor


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

Medveczky


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

Ilona


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

kösz


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

a


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)

lehetőséget


----------



## karsaly (2010 Március 16)




----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

Mily remek topik...


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

Így


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

valóban


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

hamar


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

összejöhet


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

a


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

húsz


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

hsz.


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)




----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

:d


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

:s


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)




----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)




----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

...


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

Már


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

csak


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

pont


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

ennyi


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

kellett.


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

nekem


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

még


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

egy


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

kicsit


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

több


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

van


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

hátra


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

de


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

soha


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

nem


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

adom


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

fel


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

ezért


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

sok


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

mindent


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

elérhetek


----------



## heftal85 (2010 Március 16)

az életben


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

tényleg


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

és


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

zum zum


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

itt


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

jo


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

legyen


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

most


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

ki


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*abc*

abc


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

számolja ezt


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

remelem meg van mar a husz


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

de mégsem enged...


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

de


----------



## BigFatPete (2010 Március 16)

pedig 22...


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

ha mégse


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

akkor


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

itt van


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

a kovetkezo


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

remelem


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

zum zum


----------



## bantu (2010 Március 16)

gugu


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*köszi*

 köszi


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*ez-az*

ez-az


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

**

kiss


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

**


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*ebédidő van! *

ebédidő van!


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*ebédidő van! legalábbis Pesten*

ebédidő van! legalábbis Pesten


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*b*

b


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*c*

c


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

Sajnos idejutottam... kell az a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

van itt valaki ?


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

vannak zenék amiket már hónapok óta keresek...de csak itt van fennt...


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

::d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

-


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

:_)


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)




----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*d*

d


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

):


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*e*

e


----------



## sheeba (2010 Március 16)

_:


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*f*

f


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*g*

g


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*h*

h


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*j*

j


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*k*

k


----------



## Bzsomb (2010 Március 16)

*mn*

mn


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Lassú víz partot mos.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

A győzelemért okosan kell küzdeni.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Kitartó munkával érhetjük el a célunkat.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Báránynak nevezik, bár nem béget soha,​nincs gyapjú a hátán, nincs szája, sem foga, lába sincs, és mégis vándorol a nyájban, tavasszal és ősszel, s akkor is, ha nyár van. Mi az?​


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Csak a tiéd, mégis mások használják többet. Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Erdőn voltam, parton leszek, vízen járok, s tűzben veszek. Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Kicsi is, görbe is.
Tüzes még a feje is. 
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Egy királynak ezer fia,
Mindegyiknek van sapkája,
De magának nem vesz soha.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Szekeremnek van kereke négy,
de te azzal sehova se mégy.
Én se ültem rajta soha még,
messze van az ide, mint az ég.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Lábam egy van, bordám több van,
helyem itt van, helyem ott van.
Napos időn otthon hálok,
borús időn utcán járok.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Se esze nincs, se szeme nincs,
mégis igazságot szól.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Testvére a harmatnak
A hideg idő társa,
Mert az ember őt csakis
Télidőben látja.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Zúgolódom, hangoskodom,
Pedig se szám, se pocakom,
Ami fogam alá kerül,
Megaprítom kegyetlenül,
Le azonban sosem nyelem,
Magam alá eresztgetem.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Ismerünk egy magas fát,
rajta épp tizenkét ág,
négy fészek mindegyiken,
hét tojás a fészkekben.
Mi az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Csak becsukott szemmel láthatjuk, mi az?


----------



## fekete4250 (2010 Március 16)

11


----------



## fekete4250 (2010 Március 16)

hóember


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Édesanyád gyermeke, de neked nem testvéred, ki az?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Szürke szárnyú nagy madár, szürke lesz a nagy határ, ha ősszel a földre száll.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Akárhová vitték, mindig fejbe verték.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Melyik kör lehet szögletes?


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

Lába van, de mégse jár,
víz felett visz, nem madár.
Nem rab, mégis láncot hord,
s minden utat összetold.


----------



## szilagyisziszko (2010 Március 16)

A győzelemért okosan is lehet küzdeni!!!!


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Mocskosul elegem van az időjárásból


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

"Hónapok óta nem találkoztunk."


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

"Kézenfekvő volt tehát,hogy kebelem kedvese ilyetén kezdő szavakat intézzen hozzám a viszontlátás drámai hangulatában:"


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

-Kyra!


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Tudod mi az ott a kezedben?


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Érdeklődését keresztkérdésként fogtam fel.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Vavyan Fable


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Talán merőben véletlen,hogy itt vagyunk.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Talán az sem csupán a sors szeszélyének tudható be:


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

meddig vagyunk itt.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

ADDIG IS: legyünk itt jól.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Lehetőleg nem ártva sem másnak,sem magunknak.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Szemlélődjünk,és tűnődjünk el mindazon,


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

akik-amik csak itt,csak most,


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

és csak addig vagyunk-míg itt vagyunk.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Így akár azt is megsejthetjük:


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

ez nem minden:


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

lehet valami az itt


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

és most létünkön túl is.


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

Fodor Ákos


----------



## mia76 (2010 Március 16)

ÉLETRECEPT
Végy egy ezt vagy azt
emeld föl a szívedig
-s vigyázva tedd le.


----------



## eszter1818 (2010 Március 16)

J.R.Ward


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

1


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

2


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

3


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

4


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

5


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

6


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

7


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

8


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

9


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

10


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Ezt a fórumot kerestem.


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

11


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

És megtaláltam!


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

12


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Szia Melinda! Látom ugyanazon dolgozol, mint én


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Nekem kb. csak a 7.


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

13


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

8. volt


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

De így már 9., vagy 10.


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Ocean's 11


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

14


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Ocean's 12


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Ocean's 13


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

14


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

és már 15.


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

jó volt beszélgetni Veled meli!


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Bocs! MELI!


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

18.


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

19.


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

15


----------



## cosfi (2010 Március 16)

Köszönet! 20.


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

16


----------



## kissmelinda (2010 Március 16)

NaA remélem johejre irtam,és remélem megva..
elke,ha látod akkor nagyonszépen köszi a segitséget!!!!!!!!!
MELINDA


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 16)

*hozzászolás*

abcde


----------



## Gitus (2010 Március 16)

*ezoterika*

123


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

nagyon szepen koszonom a jo tanacsokat!puszi


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

koszike szepen!tunde


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

nagyon jol fognak az anyagok!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

segitsegemre lesznek!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

abcde


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

petrozseny jo hely!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

keves a magyar!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

efgh


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

19711001


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

ajanlom a havereimnek is


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

sok jo hasznos dolgot tudtam meg


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

minden jot mindenkinek!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

nagyon szeretnem felhasznalni az itteni irasokat!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

sajnos eddig nem sikerult!


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

hatha ezutan


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

hatha


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

isten segitse


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

remelem is


----------



## bekesit (2010 Március 16)

szeretettel,tunde petrozsenybol


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Mindenre tudok magyarázatot találni, legfeljebb nem stimmel.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Az alvástól megéhezem. Az evéstol elálmosodom. Az élet szép.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Ne halaszd holnapra, amit meghatározatlan időre elnapolhatsz.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Még nincs teljesen kész, de már majdnem elkezdtük!


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Örömmel tudatjuk mindenkivel, hogy megettük az utolsó kannibált!


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

...és Isten megteremté a férfit. Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!!!


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Vita - módszer mások tévedéseinek jóváhagyására.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

A lét határozza meg a tudatot. Ha megisszuk a lét, a tudat elszáll.


----------



## tas7 (2010 Március 16)

*20 hsz*

tas7 vagyok. Szeretném elkezdeni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tas7 (2010 Március 16)

tas7 vagyok. Van 6 barárom.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

A születésnapok egészségesek. A statisztikák szerint azok élnek a legtovább, akiknek a legtöbb van belőlük.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Az egyetlen baj a semmittevéssel, hogy sohasem tudod, mikor végeztél


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Ha három madár lennék, láthatnám felülről, hogyan repülök magam után.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Ha döntened kell, az is döntés, ha úgy döntesz, hogy nem döntesz.


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Az igazi tudás abban áll, hogy tudatában vagyunk, hogy nem tudunk semmit


----------



## Chococino (2010 Március 16)

Csak a hangom miatt nem lettem énekes.


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 16)

“Ha segíteni már nincs mód a bajon,
Adj túl minden keserves sóhajon.
Ki azon jajgat, ami megesett,
A régi bajhoz újat keresett.”
(*William Shakespeare*)​


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 16)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 16)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 16)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 16)

“A fejlődéshez az embernek újra kell alkotnia önmagát, és nem alkothatja újra önmagát szenvedés nélkül. Mert ő a márvány és a szobrász egyaránt.”
(*Alexis Carrel*)


----------



## HUIT (2010 Március 16)

Köszönöm a türelmet.


----------



## HUIT (2010 Március 16)

Hogy ne csak üres betűket írjak, írom kedves idézeteimet nektek:
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]“Csak egyszer csináld meg, amit mások szerint nem tudsz megcsinálni és soha többet nem fogsz odafigyelni a korlátaikra” James R. Cook[/FONT]


----------



## HUIT (2010 Március 16)

*[FONT=&quot]“Minden, ami haraggal kezdődik, szégyenkezéssel végződik” [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]— Benjamin Franklin[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## HUIT (2010 Március 16)

*[FONT=&quot]
“Nagy boldogságod közepette ne ígérj senkinek semmit. Nagy haragod közepette senki levelére ne válaszolj.”[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] —[/FONT]* Kínai közmondás*


----------



## blackjoe (2010 Március 16)

[FONT=&quot]A hétköznapok is ünnepekké változnak az öröm légkörében[/FONT]


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t, de talán sikerulni fogkiss


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

*Köszi!*

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

Koszonom én is


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

Ha valaki tud, kérem, segítsen: küldtem pár hozzászólást azokhoz a témákhoz, amelyek engem érdekelnek. Ezek már "normál" hozzászólásnak számítanak? Hol láthatom ezt a nicknevem mellett, mert ott 5 hozzászólás után még mindig csak annyi van, hogy Privát üzenet 0...Nem értem, lehet, hogy én vagyok "tompika"? ;-)


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

Sajnos a gépem nincs be álítva a magyar nyelvre így hibásan írok


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

Az igaszság az, hogy nagyon nem is tudom a helyes írast


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

Elnézést kérek érte


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

**

Igen, a jelek szerint tényleg "tompika" vagyok, mert most látom, hogy a nevem mellett ott virít egy bűvös 3-as...(Hogy lett az 5-ből 3? )


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

De azért nagyon orulok hogy koztetek lehetek


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

sok jo dolgot olvasok itt


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

és ráadásul nagyon érdekel az ezoterika


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

gratulálni tudok csak a honlapért


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

az agykontrol ma bejott


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

minden sikerult ma


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

szép és boldog napom van


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

kisskoszike


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

már csak négy nap


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

és fogok tudni tolteni szép dolgokat


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

sok érdekes dolog van itt


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

jobbnál jobb meditációk


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

ez már így tetszik


----------



## page355 (2010 Március 16)

hurááááááá


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

**

Nagy vagy, Adri Még a "vak asszony visszanéz" jöhetne


----------



## Veruska13 (2010 Március 16)

Szia "page355" ! Én is elképedek ennyi filozófikus eszmefuttatástól


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

*Tipp*

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

*számolás*

Akkor én most elszámolok 20-ig.


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Egy


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Kettő


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Három


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Négy


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Öt


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Hat


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Hét


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Nyolc


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Kilenc


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

Tíz


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

11


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

12


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

13


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

14


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

15


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

16


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

17


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

18


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

19


----------



## kortike (2010 Március 17)

20


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 17)

"Amiben hiszünk, az valóban létezik."*Sainte-BEUVE*


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 17)

“Elég, ha ebéd után tíz percre ledőlsz pihenni. Elég, ha munkahelyedre lassan és kényelmesen haladsz és néha megállasz, hogy egy fát, egy virágot, vagy egy madarat megnézz. Elég, ha fél órával üldögélsz tovább a padon, mint amennyit előre szántál magadnak. Mert szépen süt a nap és a szellőnek kellemes, meleg virágszaga van. Elég, ha minden hetedik napon nem dolgozol semmit, csak örvendesz annak, hogy élsz és hogy szép a világ, amiben élsz.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 17)

"Fűben, virágban, dalban, fában,
születésben és elmúlásban,
mosolyban, könnyben, porban, kincsben,
ahol sötét van, ahol fény ég,
nincs oly magasság, nincs oly mélység,
amiben Ő benne nincsen.
Arasznyi életünk alatt
nincs egy csalóka pillanat,
mikor ne lenne látható az Isten.
De jaj annak, ki meglátásra vak,
s szeme elé a fény korlátja nőtt.
Az csak olyankor látja őt,
mikor leszállni fél az álom:
Ítéletes, Zivataros,
villám-világos éjszakákon."
(*Wass Albert*)​


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 17)

"
Uram!
Tégy engem a Te békéd eszközévé,
Hogy ahol gyűlölet van, oda szeretetet vigyek,
Ahol sérelem, oda megbocsájtást,
Ahol széthúzás, oda egyetértést,
Ahol tévedés, oda igazságot,
Ahol kétség, oda hitet,
Ahol kétségbeesés, oda reményt,
Ahol sötétség, oda világosságot,
Ahol szomorúság, oda örömet.
Hogy ne vigaszt keressek,
Hanem vigasztaljak,
Hogy ne megértést keressek,
Hanem másokat értsek meg,
Hogy ne engem szeressenek,
Hanem szeretetet nyújtsak.
Mert amikor adunk, akkor kapunk,
mikor megbocsájtunk, nyerünk bocsánatot,
mikor meghalunk, születünk meg az örökkévalóságra! Ámen."
(*Assisi Szent Ferenc*)


----------



## gyufaarus (2010 Március 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget..  Remélem "értelmes" volt.   
Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

*dicseret*

kissjo az oldal


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

hy


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

gyerobik


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

ha meg van 20 hozzaszolas tudok letoltenikiss


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

ez tuti


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

remelem


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

nagyon kene errrol az oldalrol valami


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

dfbdfjighdfjkghfdljkvdokfvj


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

kiss:444:


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)




----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

fgdfrhthjzjkgbnfdhtfrgthfvbhjjfdv


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

hjdgghncdsdfghhghhtzjzukjukiss


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

:kaboom:kiss


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

jkbhjjbjnbnhgg


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

mnbjhgjhghgbjhbgujgzcfrdrtfdctghjvghkijlziuziuztuighj:9:


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

nhbjhgjgjuhhguizgiuzhoi:``::``:


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

fghetfghgjtzjt


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

jkdsfhijnhaeroijireqogoieqrjifodvjnhdloiuzgi


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

vlkdfjgqoeijfgifjvkidfjgiujgoirtgjopfedgkjfdpogjkperojfdvbiorwtgu


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

koszkiss


----------



## bora13 (2010 Március 17)

most martudok letolteni


----------



## szly80 (2010 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szly80 (2010 Március 17)

Na még egy kell!


----------



## szly80 (2010 Március 17)

asdfjklé


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

*20 hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 

Köszönöm
üdv
Chubbie


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

Szép időnk van ma, bár egy kicsit hideg, itt 1 C-fok, brrr


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

holnap Sándor, ugyebár Sándor, József, Benedek, zsákban hozzák a meleget ...


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

és tényleg, holnapra már 12 fokot jósolnak..


----------



## gjor (2010 Március 17)

én énekelek ilyen számokat-gjor


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

jön a tavasz


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

aztán pedig a nyár


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

nem jut eszembe semmi...


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

hmm


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

tehát ma Gertrúd és Patrik napja van


----------



## Singar (2010 Március 17)

én nem értem, lehet hogy velem van a baj?


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

holnap Sándor


----------



## Singar (2010 Március 17)

Még mindig tag vagyok


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

holnap után József


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

aztán Klaudia


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

és 21-én, vasárnap lesz Benedek


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

még 7 üzenet


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

már csak 6


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

még 5


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

4


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

3 három


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

ketttttőőőőőőő


----------



## Chubbie (2010 Március 17)

egggggyyyyy


----------



## webikacsa (2010 Március 17)

gyönyörű idő van


----------



## svarc (2010 Március 17)

bora13 írta:


> vlkdfjgqoeijfgifjvkidfjgiujgoirtgjopfedgkjfdpogjkperojfdvbiorwtgu




... Azért az ilyen beírások szembeköpése az oldal másutt meghírdetett szellemiségének !

az ilyenek ugyan mennyiben fognak hozzájárulni az oldal színvonalas működéséhez ?
Persze ez is egyfajta színvonal - én azért egy picit magasabbra tenném a mércét...


----------



## Redhair (2010 Március 17)

Na sziasztok. Ma regisztráltam; még csak nézelődöm.


----------



## Redhair (2010 Március 17)

Hoppá, nem látom a profilképemet...


----------



## Redhair (2010 Március 17)

(Már látom!!! )


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

Nem hittem volna, hogy ilyen jó honlapot találok, pedig már régóta vagyok net felhasználó


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

valami kis gubanc történt???


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

Most már jó


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

Alig várom a tavaszt...
vannak állataink és már nekik is elegük van ebből a hosszú télből


----------



## Redhair (2010 Március 17)

Hol van ilyennkor a globális felmelegedés?


----------



## Ditkesz (2010 Március 17)

Nem tudom...de valahol itt kell lenie


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Globális felmelegedés???Asszem az Északi sarkon ahol az a jégtömb leszakadt ott valami nagy baj lehet


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Szegény Jegesmacik!!!


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Meg szegény emberek


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

ha így folyatjuk tovább nem sokáig marad élet a földön


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

nah jó ez így tulzás de azért mégis milyen lenne márr?


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

ez mondjuk még mindig jobb mint amirt


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Nostradamus jósolt hogy 2012-ben világvége


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Ez azért szívás mert mondjuk én 2011 ben fogok érettségizni


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

és így mi értelme lenne????


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

nah jó tiszta bolondságokat írok de sajna kell az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

c


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

a


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

n


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

ad


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

h


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

un


----------



## Lolyika (2010 Március 17)

Köszönömm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

a többiekhez hasonlóan én is itt szedem össze a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

habár, ha a netem továbbra is ilyen csiga lesz, ez eltart majd egy darabig


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

elkzdem egyik kedven József Attila versemet bemásolni....soronként


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

hiába hát a bánat.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

Légy, ami lennél: férfi.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

A fû kinõ utánad.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

A bûn az nem lesz könnyebb,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

hiába hull a könnyed.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

Hogy bizonyság vagy erre,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

legalább azt köszönjed.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

Ne vádolj, ne fogadkozz,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

ne légy komisz magadhoz,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

ne hódolj és ne hódits,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

ne csatlakozz a hadhoz.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

Maradj fölöslegesnek,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

a titkokat ne lesd meg.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

S ezt az emberiséget,


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

hisz ember vagy, ne vesd meg.


----------



## Krendeline (2010 Március 17)

A végét bemásolom egészben.
Emlékezz, hogy hörögtél
s hiába könyörögtél.
Hamis tanúvá lettél
saját igaz pörödnél.

Atyát hivtál elesten,
embert, ha nincsen isten.
S romlott kölkökre leltél
pszichoanalizisben.

Hittél a könnyü szóknak,
fizetett pártfogóknak
s lásd, soha, soha senki
nem mondta, hogy te jó vagy.

Megcsaltak, úgy szerettek,
csaltál s igy nem szerethetsz.
Most hát a töltött fegyvert
szoritsd üres szivedhez.

Vagy vess el minden elvet
s még remélj hû szerelmet,
hisz mint a kutya hinnél
abban, ki bízna benned.


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

hááát ez gyönyörű volt gratulálok hozzá!!!!!!!


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Bár az én kedvencem Petőfi: Szeptember végén


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Elhull a virág, eliramlik az élet...


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Űlj, hitvesem, űlj az ölembe ide!


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Ki most fejedet kebelemre tevéd le,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Holnap nem omolsz-e sirom fölibe?


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Oh mondd: ha előbb halok el, tetemimre


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Könnyezve borítasz-e szemfödelet?


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

_*S rábírhat-e majdan egy ifju szerelme,
Hogy elhagyod érte az én nevemet?*_


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Ha eldobod egykor az özvegyi fátyolt,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Fejfámra sötét lobogóul akaszd,
Én feljövök érte a síri világból


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Az éj közepén, s oda leviszem azt,
Letörleni véle könyűimet érted,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Ki könnyeden elfeledéd hivedet,


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

S e szív sebeit bekötözni, ki téged
Még akkor is, ott is, örökre szeret! (Koltó, 1847. szeptember.)


----------



## fantomember (2010 Március 17)

Amit pedig kijelöltem az szerintem a legszebb része


----------



## Flanna (2010 Március 17)

Nos nem tudom mit mondhatnék, de ez már ez is egy hozzászólás nemde?


----------



## ildiko651125 (2010 Március 17)

tetszik az oldal de nem igazán értem sehitsetek ebben


----------



## ildiko651125 (2010 Március 17)

hát én már régen regisztrálltam de igy sem egyszerü összeszedni a 20 at


----------



## ildiko651125 (2010 Március 17)

de azt hiszem nem is nagyon fog sikerülni egyszerüen nem jut semmi az eszembe


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

1


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

2


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

3


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

4


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

5


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

*6*


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

7


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

_8_


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

9


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

10


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

11


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

12


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

13


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

14


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

15


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

16


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

17


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

*18*


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

19


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

20


----------



## Csili75 (2010 Március 17)

21


----------



## ercsi7 (2010 Március 18)

Jó közösségi oldalnak tünik


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

11


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

12


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

13


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

14


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

15


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

16


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

17


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

18


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

19


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

20


----------



## Geszti (2010 Március 18)

21


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

remélem hamar összegyüjtöm


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

7


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

még egy 8


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

9


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

10


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

11


----------



## menda (2010 Március 18)

12 mar nem sok van


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

A gyermeknevelés az igazi spirituális út kezdete


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

A gyermekek tükröt mutatnak a világnak


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

Az autisták nem beszélnek, intuitívan tanítanak a szeretet nyelvére.


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

Úgy neveld az állataidat, mintha a saját tested figyelnéd, és így hamar észreveszed a jelzéseiket.


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

kicsit számolok, míg eszembe jut valami értelmes ismét: 15


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

14


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

13


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

12


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

11


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

10


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Visszaszámol a római: V-IV-III-II-I-???


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

Ezoterikus, spirituális? remélem itt válaszokat kapok


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

Vagy ha nem válszt, akkor legalább útmutatást


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

jól jönne egy közösség, akikkel közös nyelvet beszélünk


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

talán itt megtalálom


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A csónakos a távolba rév.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A kocsma el van vetve.


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

napfényes szép napot


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A Napra lehet nézni, de már nem.


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

fényölelés minden testvérnek


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A szerelem elmúlik, de a herpesz nem.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A szomszéd sírján mindig zöldebb a fű.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

A takarító néni az őrület határát súrolja.


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

ha az emberek összefognának, valami olyan erő mozdulna meg, ami felemelné a lelküket és többé nem engednének haragot a szívükbe


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

Drága Földanya, bocsásd meg nekünk, hogy megbetegítettünk, imádkozom a gyógyulásodért


----------



## nagyzaln (2010 Március 18)

köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Aki bújok, aki nem, hülye!


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Aki másnak vermet ás, abba esik a bele.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Az üzengetés nem árt, de nem is hasnyál.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Egy író esszét vesztve üzengetni kezdett.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Éhes makkal disznókat álmodsz!


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Én egy megbűzható szagember vagyok.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Én találtam fel a spanyol vigaszt!


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Ép testben épp, hogy élek.


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Végre süt a nap, és jó idő van. Elmentem a fiammal délelőtt sétálni, és totál felborult a napirendje


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

És mégis rozoga Föld.


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Délelőtt elaudt a babakocsiban most ebéd után megkirügyeztem mire elaludt...


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Istenem, adj türelmet, de azonnal!!!


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

majdnem én is elaludtam vele az ágyban, bakker pedig egy csomó dolgom van még ma ....


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Jaj, átment előttem egy fekete kurzor!


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

víz 100 fokon forr - az én agyam a második hiszti után


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Jobb kétszer pofára esni, mint egyszer mellé.


----------



## Krevoll (2010 Március 18)

Jön még kutyára teherautó!


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

A világ legjobb kajája mikor éhes vagy: az ebéd!!!


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Ez jóóó


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

Üdv. Nekem is szükségem van még arra a bizonyos 20db "értelmes" hozzászólásra..


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Nem mindegy, hogy az állapotom ideális, vagy az ideálom állapotos


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Nem mindegy, hogy üvegszem vagy szemüveg


----------



## zitacska (2010 Március 18)

Nem mindegy, hogy tengeri csata csúcspontja, vagy csengeri tata púpcsontja!


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

zitacska írta:


> A világ legjobb kajája mikor éhes vagy: az ebéd!!!





Ez tetszik... akkor nekem a vacsora is ebéd


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

A férfiak olyanok, mint a WC: vagy foglaltak, vagy le vannak sz*rva.


----------



## SSaiyan (2010 Március 18)

És akkor még egy, hogy meglegyen a húsz....


----------



## magica75 (2010 Március 18)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


azt hiszem én is ebben a cipőben járok


----------



## magica75 (2010 Március 18)

Én most csinálom először remélem jó helyre írok a 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## magica75 (2010 Március 18)

szép nap volt kecskeméten, kint voltam a gyerekekkel a kertben leveleket égettünk volna ha nem lett volna vizes. Jól éreztük magunkat végre itt a tavasz.


----------



## magica75 (2010 Március 18)

most sem tudom hogy hova jutnak ezek az üzenetek, azért írom mert szakdolgozathoz kellene keresnem anyagot. Barkácsolás szerepe kiscsermekkorban.


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 18)

magica75 szia háth ugylátom jol csináltad mert állandó tag lettél én is ezen dolgozok


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 18)

és énsem akartam csak azért felregizni mert nagyon sok minden van it.. de tény hogy tényleg csak it vannak olyan dolgok amik nekem is kelenek és irto jo az oldal


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 18)

mostmár csak azt remélem hogy senki szerint nem leszek szabályszegő és végre mniden oké lesz


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 18)

remélem mnidenkinek szép estéje lesz én beteg vagyok szoval nekem nem de mindenkinek nyugodt és szép estét


----------



## feri14 (2010 Március 18)

jo éjt nektek sziasztok


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

lassan meg lesz a 20


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

már csak 17 hsz


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

türelem 9mp és küldhetem is........


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

egyre közelebb vagyok a szakmai anyagokhoz


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

...........


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

--------------


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

lassan itt a víz világnapja


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

de jó lenne az az anyag......


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

bár már ma is készítettünk a gyerkőcökkel halakat és hajókat


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

halakat origamiztuk a csónakokat agyagoztuk


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

készítettünk egy mini kiállítást a csoportunkba


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

.........ja és azt elfeledtem írni, hogy ma nyílt napunk volt


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

egész bátrak voltak


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

interaktív tábláztunk is...imádják ....én is


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

majd a nap fénypontja a majd 15°C volt


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

meg az, hogy............


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 juppijjjééééééé


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

.


----------



## derpum (2010 Március 18)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 18)

Csak most regisztráltam,de igyekezni fogok


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 18)

Hello mindenkinek!

Kinai bölcsesség:Gyakran nézzünk messzire.

Tud még valaki valami hasonlót?


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

Jó ez a topic


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

mert így tényleg


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

hamar


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

összejön a


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

20


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

hozzászólás


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

Nekem


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

már


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

nem


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

sok


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

hiányzik


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

ahhoz


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

hogy tag


----------



## makkoserdo76 (2010 Március 18)

legyek!


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

hasznos kis topic


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

pár olyan könyvet találtam itt


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

amiért bármit megtennék


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

évek óta keresem


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

és


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

sehol sem lehet kapni


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

vérszemet kaptam


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

már olvasnám őket


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

most azonnal de még két napot kell várnom


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

2 hosszú, verítékes, örökkétartó ágybanforgolódós


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

éjszakával együtt


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

(sóhaj)


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

már csak egy pár hsz kell


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

3


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

2


----------



## tailorr (2010 Március 19)

...


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

azt hiszem még írogatnom kell..


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

egyébként ha letelik a 48 óra,akkor nem automatikus a hozzáférés?


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

mert nekem már letelt...


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

alakul....


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

már csak 5


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

4..


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

3...


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

2...


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

már csak 1!!


----------



## Jutka54 (2010 Március 19)

ééés,köszönöm :d


----------



## sziszera (2010 Március 19)




----------



## sziszera (2010 Március 19)

32


----------



## sziszera (2010 Március 19)

5


----------



## sziszera (2010 Március 19)

66


----------



## Memory25 (2010 Március 19)

kösz ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 19)

Hello


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 19)

Alakul a helyzet.


----------



## danceband (2010 Március 19)

Szereti valaki a muffint?


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

De jó ez a lehetőség! Köszi ezúton is!


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

És hogy ne csak céltalanul írogassak, hozok néhány híres kommentár szöveget. Kb. 20-at.


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Azt kell mondanom, amit már Dobó István is mondott 1566-ban az egri vár védése közben: feljöttek a törökök. 
(Hajdú B.)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Tipikus svéd kapus: beállt a kapuba, s véd. 
(Hajdú B.)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

A kapusnak komolyan kell összpontosítania, hogy ne dőljön el addig, amíg a labda odaér. 
(Hajdú B.)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

A gól nélküli döntetlen végeredménye nulla-nulla. 
(Vitray)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Elnézést, csak leesett a mikrofonom, és felnyomtam magamnak. 
(Faragó)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Az ellenfél egyszerűen nem tud eljutni a Portókapujáig. Pontosabban el tud, csak labda nélkül. 
(Vitár)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

De nagy gólt lőttél, Preisinger! Mondhatnám, hogy ez a Bélák napja, de hát ő nem is Béla, hanem Sándor. 
(Siklós Erik)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

A fekete fiú vezeti a labdát. 
(Vitár az Afrika-kupa Szenegál- Ghána mérkőzéséről).


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

És szenzációs gól!.. Lett volna, ha kapura megy. 
(Gundel Takács)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

És igen, itt jön a magyar zászló! A felső szín piros, a középsőfehér, az alsót nem látom. 
(Knézy az olimpián)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

A Vasas kapusa, Kakas dobja ki a labdát, amely Farkashoz kerül, aki jól passzol Nyúlhoz. Ha hozzáteszem, hogy a játékvezetőMaczkó, akkor itt az egész állatkert. 
(Vass István Z.)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Zidane eltéveszthetetlen stílusban kezeli a labdát. Hoppá, most látom, ez nem is Zidane. 
(Knézy)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

A pilóta kiszalad. Az autó elég. A szerelők szomorúak. 
(Palik egy boxtűzről)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

11:11 a Fotex javára. 
(Gulyás)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Nem egy bonyolult pálya egyébként az A1 Ring amióta átépítették: van rajta 9 kanyar, és azokat egyenesek kötik össze. 
(Palik egy Forma-1 versenyen).


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Möre ballal, lássuk, mőre megy vele? Semmöre. 
(Hajdú B.)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Első perc. Még mindig nincs gól. 
(Vitár)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Nikosz Gallisz nem a szülőföldjén látta meg a napvilágot. 
(Csisztu)


----------



## zsandrea (2010 Március 19)

Szegény Koszta, biztos elátkoszta ezt a pillanatot. 
(Gundel egy öngólról)


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

szia


----------



## Yezu (2010 Március 19)

Ha elérem a 20 üzenetet rögtön állandó tag lesz a státuszom?


----------



## Yezu (2010 Március 19)

nem...


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

dolgozott valaki már hajón?


----------



## Yezu (2010 Március 19)

kínos, mert már a 48 órát megvárni is éppen elég rossz volt :-/


----------



## Yezu (2010 Március 19)

sebaj várok még


----------



## Yezu (2010 Március 19)

mást úgy sem lehet tenni, hogy letölthessem végre azt az ebookot


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

nem?


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

sebaj


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

hahó


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

hm...


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

ujra itt a tavasz...


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

huuu még sok van vissza


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

én


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

tényleg


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

a


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

letöltésekért


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

vagyok


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

itt


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

bevallom


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

Kurt Vonnegut érdekel


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

mégpedig a börleszk


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

A 20. század második felén átívelő írói munkássága a kortársi amerikai irodalom és ellenkultúra egyik legnagyobb és legnépszerűbb alakjává, kultikus figurájává avatta.A 20. század második felén átívelő írói munkássága a kortársi amerikai irodalom és ellenkultúra egyik legnagyobb és legnépszerűbb alakjává, kultikus figurájává avatta.A 20. század második felén átívelő írói munkássága a kortársi amerikai irodalom és ellenkultúra egyik legnagyobb és legnépszerűbb alakjává, kultikus figurájává avatta.A 20. század második felén átívelő írói munkássága a kortársi amerikai irodalom és ellenkultúra egyik legnagyobb és legnépszerűbb alakjává, kultikus figurájává avatta.


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

becopyzzam még párszor?


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

na megyek...


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

Munkásságának terjedelme szerint a kevéssé termékeny írók közé tartozott: tizennégy regény, háromkötetnyi elbeszélés, pár esszé- és visszaemlékezés-kötet fűződik nevéhez, ez azonban írói értékén nem változtat.


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

nem is tűnik 20 mp-nek ez a 20 mp.


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

már


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

későre


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

............................


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

jár


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

helló, van itt még vki?


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

nagyon


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

későre jár, és mikor lehet végre olvasni?


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

lassan


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

ülve


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

elalszom


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

mindjárt éjfélt üt az óra


----------



## vanildi (2010 Március 19)

jó éjszakát


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

vagy az én órám üt...


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

jóéjt


----------



## Vikikém (2010 Március 19)

20 jeaah


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Helló!


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Van még itt ilyenkor valaki?


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Nem tudom hogy lehet egyszerre 20 hsz-t meg írni....


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

... de mint tudjuk az élet szép...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

... csak nem kristálytiszta.


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Tényleg olyan nehéz elindulni az úton?


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Komolyan gondolkodom rajta, hogy itt kellene felejteni Közép-Európát


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Vagy inkább Európa közepét...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 19)

Érdekes hogy erről senki nem beszél


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Ha valakit megkérdezel a válasz kitérő...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Miért?


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Félti -már elnézést-


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

a saját pozícióját?


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Vagy esetleg úgy gondolja,


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

hogy akkor neki kevesebb esélye


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

lehetősége marad?


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Nem értem...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

lehet, hogy én látom rosszul...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Ha nekem valami sikerül


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

és Tőlem megkérdezik:


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

"Hogy csináltad?"


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Szívesen elmondom, hisz nekem már sikerült...


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Miért ne segíthetnék ezzel Másnak.
Pénzbe nem kerül, a mosolyt ingyen kapod.


----------



## Ottoje (2010 Március 20)

Jó éjt!


----------



## morifade (2010 Március 20)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Liza0125 (2010 Március 20)

Az élet nem annyira bonyolult,....csak mi tesszük azzá!!
Ezt csak Én -gondolom!!!


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Régóta olvasgatom ezt a fórumot, és örülök neki hogy itt legalább művelten lehet társalogni embertársaimmal.


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 20)

Liza0125 írta:


> Az élet nem annyira bonyolult,....csak mi tesszük azzá!!
> Ezt csak Én -gondolom!!!



Dehogy bonyolult..annyira egyszerű és kiszámítható...hogy már majdnem unalmas...:22:


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Csellengö írta:


> Dehogy bonyolult..annyira egyszerű és kiszámítható...hogy már majdnem unalmas...:22:



Nem.

Az élet egy [email protected] játék, de azért a grafikája odavág.


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 20)

tzsolesz írta:


> Nem.
> 
> Az élet egy [email protected] játék, de azért a grafikája odavág.


Nagyon jó kis játék..igaz néha életveszélyes...


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Csellengö írta:


> Nagyon jó kis játék..igaz néha életveszélyes...




Veszélyes igen, de legalább van mitől tartani. Ha teljesen biztonságban élnénk akkor nem lenne a tűzoltóknak, és a rendőröknek munkájuk.


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 20)

tzsolesz írta:


> Veszélyes igen, de legalább van mitől tartani. Ha teljesen biztonságban élnénk akkor nem lenne a tűzoltóknak, és a rendőröknek munkájuk.


Ne felejtkezzünk el a börtönőrökről sem....


----------



## edut (2010 Március 20)

" Úgy élj a jelenben,hogy a jövőben,megbánás nélkül gondolj vissza a múltra! "


----------



## Liza0125 (2010 Március 20)

Nos,...Én is gondban vagyok a húsz pont megszerzésével!!


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Játssz, játszani jó. Jó ez a topic. Itt egy csomó szójáték. Én pl. szeretem a szójátékokat.


----------



## Liza0125 (2010 Március 20)

Előttem az élet,....csak egy a baj , hogy nem látok tőle!!


----------



## edut (2010 Március 20)

Én is gondban vagyok a pontszerzéssel, de a türelem pontokat terem.


----------



## Liza0125 (2010 Március 20)

Valóban játszani jó!!! Játék és humor nélkül nincs is élet!!!


----------



## edut (2010 Március 20)

"Az élet szép, csak élni tudni kell!"


----------



## edut (2010 Március 20)

Az élet körülötted zajlik, csak tudni kell odafigyelni rá!


----------



## tzsolesz (2010 Március 20)

Az a kemény, hogy meg van már 21 hozzászólásom, és még mindig csak Tag vagyok. Nem egy két napja regisztráltam. Eddig csak olvasgattam a fórumot, viszont most megláttam egy zenét, amit szívesen letöltöttem volna. De még nem lehet sajnos. Nem tudom mi a zűr.

Atya ég, amikor megírtam a hozzászólást, és végeztem Állandó Tag lettem. Köszönöm szépen az új rangom.


----------



## kiscsillag248 (2010 Március 20)

igen, ennyi lehetőséggel nem gáz összeszedni


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

20 a cél


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

már csak 19


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

18


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

17


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

16


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

15


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

14


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

13


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

12


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

11


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

10


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

9


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

8


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

7


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

6


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

5


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

4


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

3


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

2


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

1


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

0


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

00


----------



## krabat1976 (2010 Március 20)

miért nem vagyok állandó tag?


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

16


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

15


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

14


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

13


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

12


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

11


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

10


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

9


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

8


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

7


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

6


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

5


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

4


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

3


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

2


----------



## zskeskeny (2010 Március 20)

1


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

0


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

1


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

2


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

3


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

4


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

5


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

6


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

7


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

8


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

9


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

10


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

11


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

12


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

13


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

14


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

15


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

16


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

17


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

18


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

19, vagyis 20


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)




----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

na még egyet, anyuci kedvéért..


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

na úgy még ez sem elég..


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

de nem adom ám fel...


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

sáláláláááá


----------



## Nick27 (2010 Március 20)

na bár a gépem lefagyott, de megérte! 
köszi, hogy állandó tag lettem


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

mennyi is kell még?


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

kettő, és meg van!


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

..és az utolsó! mostmár nem fusztrál semmi


----------



## katrix (2010 Március 21)

köszi


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

na akkor kezdjük...


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

na még 13


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

kicsit hülyének érzem most magam


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

tökölünk itt hülyeséggel


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

aztán vagy megéri..vagy nem


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

*zsuzsanna03 kisasszony úgy ki törölt 20 hozzászólásomat mint a sicc
*


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

ezek itt élik ki magukat


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

azt hiszik hogy hatalmuk van


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

egy túró van nekik..szánalmasak..


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

persze azért csak szopatnak


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

írkáltatják velünk itt a hülyeségeket


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

dedóban érzem magam


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

tulajdonképpen itt kéne hagyni az egészet a francba


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

aztán feldughatják maguknak a hülye szóláncukat....


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

na mindegy úgy néz ki meg van....


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

persze nyugi..még 48 óra türelmi idő


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

hmm...türelmi zóna...


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

ehh az a kurváknak van...


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

isten óvja Canadát...ezektől...


----------



## Csellengö (2010 Március 21)

no akkor igyunk valamit..elég volt a homokozóból...


----------



## Gracie11 (2010 Március 21)

Hát mikor ide regisztráltam nem tudtam, hogy ilyen egyszerűen össze tudom majd szedni azt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Gracie11 (2010 Március 21)

Azt hittem, hogy szenvednem kell majd, hogy találjak olyan témát amihez könnyen hozzászólhatok, anélkül, hogy hülyének néznének.


----------



## borbelyhaz1 (2010 Március 21)

Először is köszönöm a segítséget csipkebogyónak.


----------



## borbelyhaz1 (2010 Március 21)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal sok érdekes dolog van rajta


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

hkkm888zn jn


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

*köszi*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köszi


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Kösz!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Köszi!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Köszke!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Köcce!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Dànkesön!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Tenkju!


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

123456789


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

Menyibe kerül egy jàvorszarvas tròfea?Mert szeretnék majd egyet.


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

cnnvjjvgeffzhz7


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 21)

u6hbiI


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 21)

*20-on túl*

Különben sok érdekes dologról olvastam már itt. De vágyom átlépni azt a bizonyos huszast, hogy teljes értékű tag legyek.


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

kilóg a lóláb


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

....


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

még egy pár és mindjárt megvan


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

w


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

y


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

még három


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

kettő


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

egy


----------



## csikilaci (2010 Március 21)

És a mai Roma Maraton után most már ez is megvan. Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 21)

Az előbb szerintem bele rondítottam egy játékba  nem volt szándékos!
Bocsánat érte!


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 21)

Három a magyar igazság
Ez a közmondás a múlt század közepétől valószínűleg nem régebbi, de nagyon talpraesett é szabad fordítása ennek a latin özmondásnak: "Omne trinum perfectum"


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 21)

Eb ura fakó! A fakó a fa szó származéka, fából való, ebből alakul ki az olyan mint a fa. Ebben az értelemben a szín megjelölésére használták szavunkat...


----------



## Kisszoltanzsolt (2010 Március 21)

Valóban nem


----------



## konczmi (2010 Március 21)

Talán igen?


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Téma nélkül nehéz hozzászólni, de megteszem. Úgy jöttem ide, hogy jé, van itt chat... és nincsenek olyan sokan egy szobában (több százan).És még versíróverseny is van. Hm... Hová kerültem?


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Vannak játékszabályok, csak találjam meg még ma.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Barátra lelni nagy dolog, Társra lelni kincs.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Irány acél! Csakis szorgos munkával lehet célt érni, azért egy jó tervvel hamarabb eléred.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Én is üdvözlök ismeretlenül mindenkit, remélem lesz is értelme itt maradnom.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

A szorgos hangya cselekszik ösztönösen, nekünk még céltis kell hozzá kitalálni, ejnye,


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

5,5


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

A verseket szeretném elolvasni Ez már cél?


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

A vers olyan nekem, mint a zene... élni nélküle olyan, mint ha csend lenne.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Az élet olyan, amilyennek látod.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Az élet egy nagy játék, játékszabályokkal.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Miért olyan bonyolult? Átgondoltad?


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

A siker ott kezdődik, ahol a sikertelenség befejeződik.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

A 13. után megállok és gondolkozom, hogy ez nem is olyan rossz ötlet. Igen, csakis komolyan kell ezt gondolni. Irány a cél!


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

101 kiskutya, ez jutott eszembe, de ez nem értelmes. 101 gondolat is kevés lenne ahhoz, hogy a szerelemről írjak


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Eddig cseteltem, és csak hallottam a versekről... most már olvasni is szeretném. Üdv.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Az élet akkor hol kezdődik? A tervezésnél?


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Miért kell rá várni? Mert gondolom csakis azolat szeretnék itt látni, akik nem átmeneti vándorlók. Közösségépítő az oldal, szerintem.


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Én még úszom az árral szemben. Magnézium és Kalcium segítségével


----------



## Margarete (2010 Március 22)

Egyre jobban tetszik, mert több ember is megnevettetett, amikor szomorú voltam, szeretném én is őket megnevettetni.


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

hát


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

próba


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Tényleg


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

müködik


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Már


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

5


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

hozzászólásom


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

van.


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Már 8.


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Igy


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

gyorsan


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

összejön


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

a 20


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Már 13.


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)




----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

:d


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

Csak a


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

mosolygós


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

müködik a röhögős nem


----------



## GcRonin (2010 Március 22)

kész 20!!!


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

De jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt a topicot!


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

Bimm bamm...


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"A beszéd csak félreértések forrása. De minden áldott nap egy kicsit közelebb ülhetsz."

[Antoine de Saint-Exupéry]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

Ma itthon


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

maradok, mert


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

beteg vagyoooo~k!...


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!""

[H. Jackson Brown]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre, ott ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél."

[Victor Hugo]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Nem az a fontos, hogy meddig élünk,
Hogy meddig lobog vérünk,
Hogy csókot meddig kérünk és adunk,
Hanem az, hogy volt egy napunk,
Amiért érdemes volt élni."

[Ady Endre]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet."

[Madách Imre]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

hümm... szeretem


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

az idézeteket... ^^


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

még íroooook.....^^


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Nincs veszett ügy, míg akad csak egy bolond is, aki küzd érte."

[KTK film..^^]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret. "

[Elbert Hubbard]


----------



## SidaLee (2010 Március 22)

"Lehet-e barátság férfi és nő között, és ha igen, miért nem?"

[Karinthy Frigyes]


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

Ööö... szabad olyan "rossznak" lenni, hogy én csak úgy elszámolok 20-ig?
Hátha valaki most tanulja...


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

1. Egy - Megérett a meggy


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

2. Kettő - Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

3. Három - Te leszel a párom


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

4. Négy - Te kisleány hová mégy


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

5. Öt - Érik a tök


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

6. Hat - Hasad a pad


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

7. Hét - Zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

8. Nyolc - Üres a polc


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

9. Kilenc - Kis fegyenc


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

10. Tíz - Tiszta víz


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

11. Tizenegy - Következik Ferihegy


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

12. Tizenkettő - Éhes a kis bendő


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

13. Tizenhárom - Már alig várom


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

14. Tizennégy - A húsz kommentem mielébb


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

15. Tizenöt - A beton is majd meg köt


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

16. Tizenhat - A tizenhétre ugorhat


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

17. Tizenhét - Eltelik hát ez a hét


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

18. Tizennyolc - Torkomban egy kisgombóc


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

19. Tizenkilenc - Megvan már a húsz, de hogy rímeljen a vége legyen kredenc


----------



## szanalmaska (2010 Március 22)

20. Húsz - Én most örömben úsz... (Béna lett. Na, de mitt egyek...?)


----------



## pej (2010 Március 22)

17. Mindjárt elérjük a felét


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Hello!
Tegnap előtt voltam moziban. !


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Alig volt választék a filmek tekintetében.


----------



## robee81 (2010 Március 22)

sws


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

arról le is mondtam, hogy majd szinkronos filmet fogok megnézni


----------



## robee81 (2010 Március 22)

swsxdwx


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ugyhogy végül egy angol nyelvű filmet néztem, magyar felirattal


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ez a film pedig a Shutter Island volt. Magyarul a címe : Viharsziget


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Először azt hittem, hogy horror lesz, de ezt nem mondanám rá.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Inkább egy kicsit "elvont" film, de mégis érdekes, elgondolkodtató a film utolsó 3/4-e


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

a film első 45 perce az felfogható egy felvezetésnek is. A szereplők, és helyzetek bemutatása, stb.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

A felvezetés ellenére igy utólag jó filmnek tartom. Jó a háttérzene is, meg a hangok, effektek. Ezeket is jól megcsinálták benne.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ajánlom, hogy nézzétek meg azért előtte a bemutatóját, hogy nehogy olyan filmet kapjatok, amire nem is számítatok.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Bármelyik videomegosztó portálon megtalálható a bemutatója a filmnek.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Talán a Wolfman filmet is megnézhettük volna, de az túl későn kezdődött. 22:15-kor, és annak meg éjfélkor lett volna vége.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ennyit a filmekről, most talán valami másról kellene, hogy írjak, hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz.


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Sok magyar ember élhet kint Kanadába?, milyen lehet ott az élet, a hétköznapok?


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ha elmegyek Kanadába, akkor mit ajánlatok, hogy hova menjek el minden féle képpen?, mit tekintsek meg?


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Ez a 17ik hsz -em


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Még három darab kell a 20 hozzászóláshoz !


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

2


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

és vége


----------



## Buvolix (2010 Március 22)

Azért még egyet ráadásnak beírok.


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 22)

13


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 22)

11


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 22)

10


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 22)

a többit majd holnap


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

tőváltozatok
kéz 
kézben
kézre
kézi
de: kezet 
kezek
kezes kezünk


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

A gyémánt elemi karbónium, azaz szén, így a gyémánt vegyi jele is C.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

A garfit ugyancsak elemi szén (C) de a gyémánttól különböző (hatszöges) kristályrácsa van.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Szállóigék:
A trójai faló
Cassandra-jóslat


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

A szerelem mindent pótol, de a szerelmet nem pótolja semmi.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)




----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Ajánlom mindenkinek a Felolvasó című könyvet. Nem könnyű, de megéri!


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

De a Jadviga párnája is nagyon jó.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Most a Csokoládét olvasom. Hmm...édes. Jó kis időtöltő.


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Jack London A vadon szava pedig kihagyhatatlan!


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Könyvek után egy kis zene.
Quimby mindenképpen!


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

És Budapest bár _is kell a jó hangulathoz!_


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

A Kutya vacsorája....érdemes


----------



## katalinka1982 (2010 Március 22)

Azt hiszem mára ennyit :kaboom:


----------



## csadna (2010 Március 22)

Még négy hozzászólás kell!


----------



## csadna (2010 Március 22)

Így könnyebb már csak három.


----------



## csadna (2010 Március 22)

Még egyet!


----------



## csadna (2010 Március 22)

És kész!


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

most már értem miért nem tudok még megnyitni egyetlen fájlt sem


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

ezek szerint nem olvastam át rendesen a szabályzatot


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

még messzinek tűnik a vége


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

de egyszer csak összejön


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

7


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

a többi marad holnapra


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

új témát is csak akkor indíthatok


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

de hozzászólhatok


----------



## Enci70 (2010 Március 22)

sziasztok


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam az oldalt, nagyon-nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Olyan kellemes dologban volt részem, mindjárt le is írom!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Kérdésem volt a fórummal kapcsolatban, és nagyon-nagyon hamar kaptam választ!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Ez számomra nagy öröm volt, mert voltam már olyan oldalon is tag, ahol még csak válaszra sem méltattak!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Örülök, hogy nem egy humbukk oldal!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Minenkinek csak ajánlani tudom!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Ma éppen a húsvéttal kapcsolatos kiegészítőke, díszítőket kerestem, így találtam ide!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Nagyon meglepődtem, hogy mennyi minden van itt, ami ezzel kapcsolatos!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Nagyon jó kis oldal ez!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

már a felénél járok!


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Szeretnék már a végére érni!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

vége


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

lesz


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Tényleg jó dolgok voltak húsvéttal kapcsolatosan!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

majd


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Gyerekeknek fogunk húsvéti foglalkozást tartani.


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

pl. nyuszi


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Ahhoz keresek ötleteket!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

na még 7


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Például tojástartó formákat!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

6


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Nyuszis kifestőt!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

5-4-3-2-1


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

És nemsokára mehetek!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

17


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Ezen kívül már csak 1 hozzászólás!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

18


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

19


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Ismét szeretném megköszönni a gyors választ csipkebogyónak, és mindenkinek jó fórumozást, böngészést, a szerkesztőknek sok-sok tagot!

Sziasztok!


----------



## mb33 (2010 Március 22)

ennyi


----------



## müvész (2010 Március 22)

Úgy tűnik kell még egy hozzászólás


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

*a*

a


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

b


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

*c*

c


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

4


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

5


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

6


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

7


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

8


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

9


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Ez j ó ötlet, kár, hogy nem mindenki ilyen módon gyűjtögeti a hozzászólásait.


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Mosoly, ami fontosabb, mint
más,
Öröm, amit másban nem 
találsz.


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Fiatal a szíve,
Mégis mennyi szépet hord.
Amikor csak játszik és nevet,
Csoda, amit kérni nem lehet.


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Elmondani félek,
Elhallgatni miért kell:
Jó, hogy élsz,
Megadsz mindent,
És így teljes lett az életem,
Hisz létezel.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

10


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Kicsi szív,
Kicsi lány,
Aki éjszakánként angyalokkal jársz
És a nagy csodákra vársz.


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Kicsi szív,
Kicsi lány,
Ki az életembe annyi fényt hoztál, 
Mikor lelked itt maradt egy éjszakán.


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Úgy vártam rád,
Ez a szeretet
Az égben született,
Egy isteni áldomás.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

11


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Kicsi szív,
Sose félj,
Én majd mindig óvlak,
átkarollak, bármi ér,
Hogy egy szép világban élj.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

12


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Kicsi szív,
Kicsi lány,
Lényed elvarázsol, minden
perc egy boldogság.
De egyszer útra kelsz majd,
akkor is, ha fáj.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

\\m/13


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Apám hitte az otthon melegét,
Apám hitte az ünnep örömét,
Apám hitte az apja örökét,
S úgy hiszem, ez így volt szép.

Apám hitte az elsõ éjszakát,
Apám hitte a gyûrû aranyát,
Apám hitte a szavak igazát,
S úgy hiszem, ez így volt szép.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

14


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Tü rü-rü-rü-rü rü-rü-rü-rü-rü
S úgy hiszem, ez így volt szép.

Apám hitte a hős tetteket,
Apám hitte a bölcsességeket,
Apám hitte a szép verseket,
S úgy hiszem ez így volt szép


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

15


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Ná-ná-ná ná-ná-ná-ná-ná...

Apám elhitte a hírmondók szavát,
Apám elhitte Chaplin bánatát,
Apám elhitte a folyók irányát,
S azt hiszem, ez így van jól.


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

16


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Tü rü-rü-rü-rü rü-rü-rü-rü-rü
Azt hiszem ez így van jól.

Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na
Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na...


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Én is hiszek egy-két szép dologban,
Hiszek a dalban, a dalban, a dalban.
És én hiszek a város zajában,
És én hiszek benne, s magamban.
És én hiszek a mikrobarázdában,
És én hiszek a táguló világban.
És én hiszek a lézersugárban,
És én hiszek az ezredfordulóban.
És én hiszek a kvadrofóniában,
És én hiszek a fegyver halálában.
És én hiszek a folyóban s a hídban,
És én hiszek hiszek hiszek apámban.


Na na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na...


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

16


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

17


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

:twisted:18


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

19


----------



## apple73 (2010 Március 22)

20


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Mint cet úszik, és elefánt módjára jár
Nem szépségkirály, rá babér nem vár
Jól elszabták idomait
Egy kissé molett, és pocakos
Ám mégis bájos, aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit

Bár kissé túl molett, és pocakos
És mégis oly bájos, aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Mint cet úszik, és elefánt módjára jár
Nem szépségkirály, rá babér nem vár
Jól elszabták idomait
Egy kissé molett, és pocakos
Ám mégis bájos, aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit

Bár kissé Túl molett, és pocakos
És mégis bájos, aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Mint cet úszik, és elefánt módjára jár
Nem szépségkirály, rá babér nem vár
Jól elszabták idomait
Egy kissé molett, és pocakos
Ám mégis bájos, aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit

Egy kissé molett, és pocakos
Ám mégis bájos aranyos
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit


----------



## szamóca0316 (2010 Március 22)

Bár kissé túl molett és, pocakos
És mégis oly bájos aranyos
A szívembe zártam őt, bárhogy nevetsz, 
Latinul is betűzöm, hogy jól megjegyezd, 
Szeretem a Hippopo- T.A.M.U.S.-t
Nagyon nagyon szeretem a vízipacit


----------



## Kicsikopacs (2010 Március 22)

Nem találom az üzeneteimet


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Alfa


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Bravo


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Charlie


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Delta


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Echo


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Foxtrot


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Golf


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Hotel


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

India


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Juliet


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Kilo


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Lima


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Mike


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

November


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Oscar


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Papa


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Quebec


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Romeo


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Sierra


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Tango


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Uniform


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Victor


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Whiskey


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Xray


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Yankee


----------



## Wallace (2010 Március 22)

Zulu


----------



## torpepapagaj (2010 Március 22)

Köszi! akkor hozzászólogatok!


----------



## torpepapagaj (2010 Március 22)

hol a számláló, amit nézni kéne?


----------



## torpepapagaj (2010 Március 22)

Hol a számláló? Hol kell nézni?


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

latom vannak "sorstarsaim" kosarszamra!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

megprobalok nem osszeirni minden zoldseget!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

beleolvasgattam ezekbe a hozzaszolasokba es leltem egy "sorstarsat"(nem emlekszem pontosan a nevere-BOCSIKA) aki azt irtahogy nem akarja hogy ugy tunjon , csak a letoltesekert regisztralt de olyan doglokat lelt itt meg amit mashol sehol.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

Ezzel kapcsolatban irok most:100%-ban egyetertek!nagyon szuper ez az oldal.minden temakorbol a leheto legtobb informacio!ez maga a tolkely!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

es raadasul minden szepen megszervezve!szepen katalogizalva, nem ossze-vissza,nagyon jol attekintheto!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

nem akarok "udvarolni" de az adminisztratorok nagyon jol vegzik a dolgukat!rendet tartanak ennyi ember kozott!es azt hiszem ez nagyon nagy feladat!
GARTULALOK!
es koszonom hogy regisztralhattam!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

Csipkebogyo irt nekem egy uzit az ejjel.elolvastam.koszonom szepen a tanacsokat es az otletet!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

a 48 oras turelmi idom is megvenult mar 2009 aprilisa ota!)


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

ugyhogy mar csak a 20 ertelemes hozzaszolast kell osszehozzam.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

csak az a baj hogy igy egyedul irni a nagy semmirol egy kicsit nehez !de hatha sikerul!


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

na elment a kis csemetem is oviba!a ferjem dolgozni, en meg csak irogatok!remelem nem lesznek hulyesegek es az adminisztrator nem torli ki oket.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

mar alig varom hogy kiteljen a 20 hsz-om.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

hirtelen azt sem tudom hogy hol kezdjem majd a nezelodest annyi jo es erdekes dolgot leltem.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

azt hiszem a gyereksarokban kezdem


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

a fiam most kiscsoportos es oriasit fejlodott amiota oviba jar.annyira orulok ennek.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

szoktam segiteni otletekkel az ovonot. meg szokott kerni h nezzek utanna 1-2 dolgonak a neten.otleteket szoktam neki keresni egy adott temaban.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

altalaban mindig lelek valamit itthoni barkacsolasra is.a fiam nagyon elvezi.hogy ne elveznello, ragacs, szinezes, kavagas, furas, faragas.ez a mindene.ilyenkor el van varazsolva.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

mar alig varom hogy tolthessek en is fel.van 1-2 szerintem jo otletem.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

csak meg kell kerdezem az adminisztratort h feltolthetek olyan dolgokat amiket en is a netrol toltottem le?remelem igen mert nagyon sok hasznos dolgot leltem.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

a gepemen mar szinte nincs ures memoria hely ugy tele van a letoltott ovis dolgokkal.en csak igy hivom oket


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

mar van felirva cd-re is.nem tudom pontosan de kb2-3 cd-m tele van ilyesmivel.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

aldom azt aki feltalalta a scannel-est es a feltoltest.ez egy nagyon jo mod masok segitesere, okitasara.


----------



## gerzsike (2010 Március 23)

hoppaaaaaaaa!
ez mar a 25-ik uhsz-om!ugy hogy bucsuzom mindenkitol.ujra talakozunk a kulonbozo temakorokben!
viszlat mindenkinek!
es jo irogatast!
pa-pa


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

nemsoká meg van


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

22225255555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555552000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,50111111111111135153000110


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

ezt alányom írta aki18 hónapos


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

már csak 4 kell nekem


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

ha itt végzek meggyek a forumra


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

már nemsoká megyek


----------



## M.Anna (2010 Március 23)

na sziasztok meg van


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 23)

jhdsjdsjkjdjkdkj


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 23)

Köszi a tippet mindenkinek!


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 23)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 23)

Szeretnék gyorsan teljes hozzáférést


----------



## martonn (2010 Március 23)

Van-e még valaki Kolozsvárról?


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

már alig várom


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

már csak egy kicsi hiányzik


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

eddig az oldal vagyon tetszik


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

jó sok az érdekes téma


----------



## stella2 (2010 Március 23)

*hello*

tök jó az oldal.


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

3


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

2


----------



## elesmire (2010 Március 23)

1


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

,,Remény nélkül az ember megszűnik létezni." /Dosztojevszkij/


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

12http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

23333


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A gyötrelem és gyönyörűség határosak, és minden szempillantásban összetalálkoznak. A szerelem a legmagasabb tetője a boldogságnak, de változhat a boldogtalanság legmélyebb örvényévé. /Kármán József/


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

7777


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

8888888888


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

9999999999


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

666666666


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

444444444


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

222222222222


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

777777777777


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

333333333333333333333


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

55555555555555555555555


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

4444444444444444


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

111111111111


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

88888888


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

22


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

111


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

6666


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

444444


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Az a szív, mely sokat szeret, sokat szenved. /Dosztojevszkij/


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

333


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

777


----------



## hobosapiens (2010 Március 23)

1111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Sokan hordozunk olyan sebeket magunkban, melyeket nem gyógyít az idő. Müller Péter


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Szenvedésre lettünk mi.
Szenvedni annyi, mint diadalt aratni. Babits Mihály


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Van valami, ami úgy tud fájni, sebezni és égetni, hogy talán a halál sem tudja feloldani az ilyen gyötrődést: ha egy ember vagy két ember megsebzi bennünk azt a mély önérzetet, mely nélkül nem tudunk többé emberek maradni. Hiúság, mondod. Igen, hiúság... s mégis az emberi élet legmélyebb tartalma ez az önérzet. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

El kell viselni jellemünket, alaptermészetünket, melynek hibáin, önzésén, mohóságán tapasztalás és belátás nem változtatnak. El kell viselnünk, hogy vágyainknak nincs teljes visszhangja a világban. El kell viselni, hogy akiket szeretünk, nem szeretnek bennünket, vagy nem úgy szeretnek, ahogy mi reméljük. El kell viselni az árulást és a hűtlenséget, s ami a legnehezebb minden emberi feladat között, el kell viselni egy másik ember jellembeli vagy észbeli kiválóságát. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

"Csak egy nem változhatik, lelkem igazsága és méltósága." A többit szemléld részvéttel és pártatlanul. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Élni, egy titokkal, mint a régi emberek, akik mindent elmondtak, leírtak vagy bevallottak, csak azt az egyet nem, ami a szívükben égett. Élni, mint a régi költők vagy gárdatisztek, akik párbajra mentek meghalni egy félreértés miatt, de kínpadon sem vallották be azt az egy nevet (sokféle kínpad van). Élni, pecséttel a szívünkön és ajkunkon, az égre nézni, mindenről beszélni, de arról az egyről hallgatni, halálig. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Néha azt hiszem, a szeretetre várok. Valószínűleg csillapíthatatlan ez az éhség: aki egyszer belekóstolt, holtáig ízlelni szeretné. Közben már megtudtam, hogy szeretetet kapni nem lehet, mindig csak adni kell, ez a módja. Megtudtam azt is, hogy semmi nem nehezebb, mint a szeretetet kifejezni. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A szerelem jelené; multé s jövőé a barátság. Petőfi Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A barátság nem az érzelmeinkből, hanem lényünk legbelsejéből ered. Müller Péter


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Barátom az, aki előtt a lelkem nyitva van. Müller Péter


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A barátság a lelkek közötti legrövidebb kapcsolat. Müller Péter


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

S mint ahogy csak az egyféle vércsoporthoz tartozó emberek tudnak egymásnak a veszély pillanataiban segíteni, mikor vérüket adják embertársuknak, kinek rokon a vérképlete, úgy a lélek is akkor tud csak segíteni egy másik léleknek, ha nem "másféle", ha szemlélete, meggyőződésnél is titkosabb valósága hasonló. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A barátság nem eszményi hangulat. A barátság szigorú emberi törvény. A régi világban ez volt a legerősebb törvény, erre épültek fel nagy műveltségek jogrendszerei. Az indulaton, az önzésen túl élt ez a törvény az emberi szívekben, a barátság törvénye. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A rokonszenvek, melyek emberek között szemem láttára kialakultak, végül mindig belefulladtak az önzés és hiúság mocsarába. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A hit jó cselekedetek nélkül halott.  Biblia


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

Bár borongós az idő,már érzem a tavasz kezdetét.


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

állatok nélkül lehet élni,de nem érdemes!!!


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A színlelt őszinteség elég gyakori, lépten-nyomon találkozunk vele. De őszintének lenni hivalkodás és minden mellékgondolat nélkül, meglátni a jót mindenki jellemében, és még jobbnak feltüntetni, elhallgatni a rosszat - ezt csak te tudod. Jane Austen


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A hála érzés, és mint ilyen, megfoghatatlan, felmérhetetlen és emberi értékfogalmakkal ki nem fejezhető. Csak akkor van jogod számon tartani, ha Te tartozol vele másnak. Ez lelkiismereted feladata. Wass Albert


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Gondolj arra: föl kell építeni a békességet ezen a világon. És békességet építeni csak jóindulatból lehet. Wass Albert


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Lám, jó: jónak lenni. Megemelni a kalapot annak is, aki elesett, annak is, aki kopott és megfáradt, mert mindent, de mindent visszakap az ember: az ütést is meg a simogatást is. Fekete István


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

"kundalini Anya:A Kundalini láthatatlanul,mint egy kigyó fel van tekeredve.Aki eléri,hogy ez a Shakti /erő/megmozduljon,szabaddá válik"
Hathayogapradipika


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

"Mindaddig nem ismerhetitek fel életetek értelmét,ameddig nem kerültök kapcsolatba azzal az erővel,amely teremtett benneteket"
Shri Mataji Nirmala Devi


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Valakit szeretni kell, s tájékozatlan zavaromban honnan tudtam volna a nagy titkot, hogy nem elég szeretni? - alázatosan kell szeretni, ha nem akarunk túlságosan szenvedni érzéseinktől. Márai Sándor


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

"Milyen nagyszerű lenne ha rohanó életünkben mindennap el tudnánk mélyülni magunkban,hacsak néhány órára is,és felkészíthetnénk elménket,hogy a nagyszerű csöndet halgassa."

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

Nem lehet szándékkal szeretni. Nem lehet görcsösen, eszelősen szeretni. Azt mondod, csak így lehet?... Hát én így szerettem. Márai Sándor


----------



## Zsuzsiii (2010 Március 23)

A szeretet szolgálat, aki nem ismeri az áhítatot, nem tud szeretni. Márai Sándor


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

"Az isteni rádió mindig szól,bárcsak képesek lennénk odafigyelni.Azonban ez lehetetlen csend nélkül."

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## bettybaba83 (2010 Március 23)

Sziasztok!Új vagyok remélem összejön ez a 20 dolog:444:


----------



## bettybaba83 (2010 Március 23)

jaj mit is irjak???????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettybaba83 (2010 Március 23)

Kismama vagyok és már töröm a fejem miket kell csinálnom és mit szeretnék elkésziteni imádom a keresztszemezést!


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

"Nem az a dolgunk,hogy kitaláljunk magunknak egy sorsot,hanem az,hogy megtaláljuk a sajátunkat,s azt teljességgel és töretlenül éljük végig."
/Hermann Hesse/


----------



## bettybaba83 (2010 Március 23)

Olyan nehéz az élet távol a szerelmedtől annyira igazságtalan az élet!Más dözsöl a lében,mig egyesek sokan alig tudnak megélni,harcolnak a megélhetésért.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

csárdás


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

:55:A földben alvó növények is érzik a tavasz kezdetét,a virágok kikandikálnak a föld védőbástyája alól.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Bettybaba, car az élet néha. De nézd a jó oldalát, legalább nem hullámzik


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Feliratok a kutyás házak kapuján:

Én 6 másodperc alatt gyorsulok százra. És Te?


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Feliratok a kutyás házak kapuján:

Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre.
És ezt a kutyák is tudják.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Feliratok a kutyás házak kapuján:

Csöpike sem vegetáriánus!


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

Az élet olyan mint a lepke-gyorsan elrepül.:55::55:


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Feliratok a kutyás házak kapuján:

Vigyázz, csak az eleje harap!


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Feliratok a kutyás házak kapuján: (ez különösen tetszik  )

A farkaskutya veszélyes, a másiktól meg még én is félek!


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Álmodtál egy boldog évről
Reménykedtél, igaz szívből.
A remény mára tovaszállt,
Az álmod is már messzejárt,
de vár az Újév ismét téged,
Reményt hoz és büszkeséget.
Vágyat ébreszt, s újra éltet,
Boldogabbá tehet téged.
Életed, még meseszép lehet
Boldog Újévet kívánok neked !


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Az élet életveszélyes. Eddig még mindenki belehalt.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Az élet drága, de ebben az árban benne van az évi egyszeri Nap 
körüli utazás.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

A chiliszósz nem más, mint határozott fellépésű ketchup.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

A fogaid épségét a legjobban úgy őrizheted meg, ha nem szólsz bele mások dolgába


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

A pesszimista a sötétséget látja az alagútban.Az optimista a fényeket az alagút végén.A realista a vonat közelgő lámpáit.A mozdonyvezető meg három idiótát..


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Az Alzheimer kór jó oldala, hogy minden nap új emberekkel találkozol!


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Havas utak. Ilyenkor jó vezetni, mert a mazsolák nem jönnek ki, a vérprofik meg már az árokban vannak.


----------



## Korinna Said (2010 Március 23)

Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden problémádat megoldja, de elég embert bosszant ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen kipróbálni.


----------



## B.Eri (2010 Március 23)

Azt hiszem ezzel megvan a 20 hurrá!!!!!!!:--:


----------



## asus.asus00 (2010 Március 23)

kicsit sok az a 48 óra, de kivárom


----------



## matyas.lajos (2010 Március 23)

Ha az életben mindent el tudnánk intézni tekintettel,
az utca tele lenne halott emberekkel és terhes nőkkel.


----------



## matyas.lajos (2010 Március 23)

Szörnyű dolog, amikor a hülyeség szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## matyas.lajos (2010 Március 23)

Nem érdemes panaszkodni, mert az emberek felét amúgy sem érdeklik a problémáid, a másik fele pedig örülni fog amiért utolért a sors.


----------



## skubiduuu (2010 Március 23)

Olyan konyvek vannak itt amik akkora kincsek, hogy ha kell, akkor 200 hszt is osszeirok.


----------



## skubiduuu (2010 Március 23)

épp nézem, hogy még 48 óra. na usse kavics. Éjjel nappal hszezni fogok.


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*hozzászólás*

ez a második


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

új üzenet


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

ma szép nap volt


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*az ovoda*

ma szép nap volt


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

a


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

b


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovi*

d


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

haladok


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

10


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

11


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

12


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

14


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

akkor


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

most


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

ma


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

négy, te kis legény hová mégy?


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

sz


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

jó hogy meg


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

öt, érik a tök


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

tudom


----------



## Pumbamama (2010 Március 23)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*A lét határozza meg a tudatot.*
_Ha megisszuk a lét, a tudat elszáll..._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## ancit (2010 Március 23)

*ovoda*

végre végre


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Én vagyok a magyar népgazdaság.*
_Azért vagyok felakasztva, mert így legalább úgy látszik, mintha állnék._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## ibi1107 (2010 Március 23)

Aki barátot talál, kincset talál.


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Én elszabtam,*
_te elszabtad,
ő elszabta,
mi elszabtuk;
ha elszabtuk,
hát elszabtuk,
utólag már szabhatjuk
(szab–tara–raram... –hatjuk!)._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Hidd el nekem, itt hármat foghatsz:*
_A Kossuthot, a Szabad Európát meg a pofádat._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Tudom ám,*
_az MSZP–nek miért szegfű a jelképe!
Mert a szeghez kalapács kell, a fűhöz meg sarló!_

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*A korrupció az,*
_amiből mi kimaradunk._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*A temetőre az van kiírva: FELTÁMADUNK!*
_Akkó má' jobb a kocsma, me' oda meg az, hogy SOSE HALUNK MEG._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*A fociban az a lényeg,*
_hogy a labdát, ahhoz passzold, akin ugyanolyan színű mez van, mint rajtad.
Ja! És futni kell! A vízilabdában ezt már rég kitalálták: aki nem úszik – megfullad._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Super channel,*
_Sky channel, felejtsen el..._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Magyarországon*
_az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Az élet olyan, mint a motor.*
_Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*A világon az emberi ész*
_van a legjobban szétosztva.
Mindenki meg van győződve róla, 
hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott._

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Az országnak nem most lett rossz!*
_Neeem.
Most vették észre!!!_

*Hofi Géza*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Üldöz a tudás,*
_de én gyorsabb vagyok!_


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Azért gyűltünk össze,*
_hogy ne legyünk szanaszét._


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

*Ha még közelebb jönnél,*
_már nem is lennél olyan távol._


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

"Nemes szép élethez nem kellenek nagy cselekedetek,
Csupán tiszta szív és sok-sok szeretet."

*Pázmány Péter*


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

"Nincs szebb kora az emberiségnek, mint az első ifjúság évei. Azon láncok, melyek akkor köttetnek, nem szakadnak el örökké, mert nem a világban kerestünk még akkor barátokat, hanem barátainkban leltük fel az egész világot."

*Kölcsey Ferenc*


----------



## babuci0209 (2010 Március 23)

Hozzászólást nem könnyítettemeg a jó tanács.


----------



## Cotton-Joe (2010 Március 23)

"Kis lépés egy embernek, de nagy ugrás az emberiségnek."

*1969. július 20-án, vasárnap este 10 óra 56 perckor (magyar idő szerint 21-én 3 óra 56 perckor) lépett Neil Armstrong a Holdra. "A Sas leszállt." *


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Férfi és nő sohasem érthetik meg egymást, mert mindegyik mást akar. A nő a férfit, a férfi a nőt. (Karinthy Frigyes)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Nem kaphatod meg mindig, amit akarsz. (Mick Jagger - Keith Richard)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Semmi sem gyötör jobban, mint a meghiúsult remény. (Quintilianus)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Ha a lélek nem áradhat ki, magába sűrűsödik. (Flaubert)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

A szótlanság elszigetel. (Thomas Mann)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

A női beszédben nem a szavak a fontosak, hanem az egésznek a muzsikája. (Csathó)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Aki éhes, mérges. (Joice)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Gondoljatok arra, hogy a lant húrjai is külön állnak, mégis ugyanaz a zene szól rajtuk! (Kahlil Gibran)


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Az, akiből a humorkészség hiányzik, anélkül vesztette el a fél világot, hogy valaha is birtokolta volna.


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Az intelligens ember majdnem mindent nevetségesnek talál, az érzékeny ember szinte semmit.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

A kutyám jön, hogy kitöltse a hűtlen barátok által hagyott űrt a szívemben. Nincs benne irigység, rosszakarat vagy gyűlölet. Nem árulja el a titkaimat, nem lesz féltékeny a sikereimre, és nem leli örömét a bánatomban.
George Eliot


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

2.próba


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat.
Theodore M. Hesburgh


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van.
Müller Péter


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te,
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek.
Radnóti Miklós


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Az esti csöndben, mikor az ember csak a homályos ablakot látja, mely mögött lassan-lassan álomba merül a természet, a külső világ, mikor csak idegen kutyák rekedt ugatását és idegenek harmonikájának gyönge nyöszörgését hallja, nehéz másra gondolnia, mint távoli, meghitt fészkére. Aki már volt zarándokúton, akit a szükség, a kényszer vagy a sors szeszélye elszakított otthonától, övéitől, az tudja, milyen hosszú és fárasztó szokott lenni a csöndes falusi est idegen tájakon.
Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Vicces, hogy amikor az ember egy városban lakik, mindig azt gondolja, hogy ráér még megismerni - és addig halogatja az ismerkedést, míg a végén egyáltalán nem ismeri meg.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Mindig visszavágyom, mert megkísért a múlt
Visszahív a jó szülői ház.
Már hiába vágyom, a múltam megszökött,
Üres már a jó szülői ház.
Máté Péter


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Minél távolabb vagyunk egy élménytől, annál közelebb érezzük a szívünkhöz, hiába próbáljuk meg elfojtani és elfelejteni. Amikor száműzetésben vagyunk, minden apró emléket féltve őrizgetünk, ami a gyökereinket juttatja eszünkbe.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Ricaby (2010 Március 23)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.
Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## babuci0209 (2010 Március 23)

Légy bárhol is, barátaid azok, kik világodat teszik. /William James/


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

oda vissza ugyanaz:
Néma mén.
Edit, ide! 
Ráz a zár! 
Kerek erek.
Komor romok.
Réti pipitér.
Életem Etelé.


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Rút, dagadt úr.
> # Sok sokkos kos. (Neszt Tibor)
> # Erős a sas őre.
> # Navarra arra van.
> # Kis Elek elesik.
> # Szárad a darázs.
> # Géza, kék az ég.
> # A sári pap írása.
> # Kelemen nem Elek.


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

> # De ne sebesen edd!
> # Évák eledele kávé.
> # Goromba rab morog.
> # Csak a mama makacs.
> # Némedi pap ide mén.
> # Indul a pap aludni.
> # Mára a Zsuzsa arám


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Tibor, adod a Robit? (Sóti György)
> # Apáca, lenyel a cápa!
> # A pipitéri rétipipa.
> # Indul a görög aludni.
> # Kosarasok kosara sok.
> # Te pék, láttál képet?


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Torma
A frissen lereszelt torma kitisztítja a hörgőket, és az arcüregekben
lévő dugulást is képes enyhíteni. A tormában lévő izotiocianát nevű
vegyület hatására a légutak könnyebben megszabadulnak a váladéktól,
csökken a gyulladás, a légzés könnyebbé válik.
Aki a különlegesebb ízeket is szereti, van kedve és lehetősége, a
japán wasabit is kipróbálhatja. Ez a zöld tormaféle rendkívül erős, és
még komolyabb tisztító hatással rendelkezik, mint a torma.


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Gyömbér
Enyhíti a köhögést, csökkenti a torokfájást, és egyben a vírusokkal
szemben is képes felvenni a harcot. Kínában és Indiában már évszázadok óta használják a gyömbért a megfázás kezelésére. Influenzás időszakban igazi orvosság a gyömbértea mézzel és citrommal. Egy darabka friss gyömbért tegyünk forrásban levő vízbe, majd hagyjuk ázni öt percig.
Szűrjük le, és ízesítsük mézzel, citrommal. Kortyolgassuk egész nap


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Erős paprika
A csípős fűszer leginkább a hörgőkben és az arcüregekben lévő dugulást
enyhíti. A paprika csípősségét "okozó" kapszaicin stimulálja a
váladéktermelő sejteket a tüdőben és az orrüregben, illetve segíti a
váladék eltávolítását. Hasonló a hatása a Cayenne-borsos teának,
melyet házilag készítsünk el: egy negyed teáskanál Cayenne-borsot
adjunk egy bögre forrásban lévő vízhez, ízesítsük frissen facsart
citromlével, egy kevés gyömbérrel, és édesítsük mézzel.


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

Dr. Csernus válaszol

"Szeretnék ma este "örömet" okozni a pasimnak! Mit tegyek?"
FŐZZ!


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*A tűzoltó elég gyorsan,
Az aratóért jön a kaszás,
A házmester beadja a kulcsot,
A molnárt felőrli az élete,
A szabónak elszakad élete fonala,
A pék megeszi kenyere javát, 
A kertész a paradicsomba kerül,*


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*A postásnak megnyílik a mennyország kapuja,
Az órásnak üt az utolso órája,
A kalauz eléri a végállomást,
A prímásnak elszakad a húrja,
A matróz az örök nyugalom tengerére hajózik, 
A pénztáros elszámol az élettel,*


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*A búvár örök álomba merül,
A trombitásból kifogy a szusz,
A koldus jobblétre szenderűl,
A dijbirkozót maga alá gyűri a halál,
A bérlő örökös otthonra lel,
A boldogtalan megboldogul, 
A léghajósnak elszáll a lelke,
A vegeteriánus fűbe harap,*


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*Hogyan gyógyíts a mézzel:*
*
**Égési sérülések** - Kend be bőségesen mézzel a megégett bőrfelületet. Lehűti, nyugtatja, és gyors gyógyulást eredményez sebesedés nélkül. A baktériumok képtelenek túlélni a mézben.**
**
**Álmatlanság** -** Egy szűk evőkanálnyi méz egy bögre meleg tejben elkeverve csodákat tesz, igazi nyugtató.**
**
**Hiperaktivitás** -** Mindenben helyettesítsd a cukrot mézzel. A finomított cukor teljesen felpörgeti a szervezetet, megfosztja az idegrendszert a vitaminoktól, és akár viselkedési zavarokat is okoz, viszont tápértéke egyáltalán nincs.**
**
*


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Afrikai palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A kókuszreszeléket kakaóval, reszelt narancshéjjal, kristálycukorral elkeverjük. Az édes tésztából sütött palacsintákat megtöltjük vele, henger alakúra formázzuk. Vaníliamártással tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Almás palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A hámozott, vékony szeletekre vágott almákat vajon megpároljuk. Az édes palacsintatésztából - lehetőleg vajon - a szokásosnál vastagabb tésztát sütünk úgy, hogy amikor a tészta a serpenyőben már összeállt, akkor az almaszeleteket belenyomkodjuk, megforgatjuk benne, és készre sütjük.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Melegen, fahéjas porcukorral meghintve tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Bécsi palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A darált diót porcukorral, tejszínnel, rummal, kis kockákra vágott ananásszal elkeverjük, és lassú tűzön állandó keverés mellett felfőzzük. Az édes tésztából sütött palacsintákat a krémmel megtöltjük, háromszögletűre hajtjuk. Forró csokoládémártással áthúzzuk, tejszínhabbal díszítve, azonnal tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Énekes palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A tojássárgáját vaníliás porcukorral, pár csepp rummal habosra keverjük. Az édes tésztából sütött palacsintákat a krémmel megtöltjük. Négyrét hajtva, porcukorral meghintve tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Fahéjas palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Az édes tésztából sütött palacsintákat fahéjas porcukorral megszórjuk és összehajtogatva, forrón tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Gundel palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A darált diót porcukorral, kevés tejjel, mazsolával, reszelt citromhéjjal elkeverjük és lassú tűzön, állandó keverés mellett felfőzzük. Az édes palacsintatésztából készült palacsintákat a krémmel megtöltjük, háromszögletűre hajtjuk. A palacsintákat rumos csokoládémártással áthúzzuk és forrón tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Karib palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A banánokat pépesre vágjuk, pár csepp citrommal meglocsoljuk, darált dióval, kevés porcukorral ízesítjük. Az édes tésztából készült palacsintákat a krémmel megtöltjük. Porcukorral meghintve, vaníliamártással tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## huasan (2010 Március 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Málnás palacsinta[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]A megmosott málnát porcukorral elkeverjük, majd kb. 1 órai állás után jól lecsurgatjuk. Az édes tésztából sütött palacsintákat a málnával megkenjük, felgöngyöljük. Vaníliás porcukorral meghintve, kevés saját levét aláöntve tálaljuk.[/FONT]


----------



## Bonci13 (2010 Március 24)

akkor ez a 20.


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

Jó volna még aludni!


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

10.vagy tűz?


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

Hogy mennyi sületlenség van itt.
Hát gyarapítom én is.


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

Hogy mennyien gyúrunk itt a 20 hozzászólásra !


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

Még csak öt múlt sosem lesz már reggel ?


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

11.


----------



## bondicz65 (2010 Március 24)

De irigylem azokat akik jó alvók.


----------



## bettybaba83 (2010 Március 24)

Itt a tavasz,itt van újra!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

hello tavaszibaba


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

valahogy meglep hogy nem en vagyok az egyetlen


----------



## CitromLee (2010 Március 24)

aki gyorsan el akarja erni a minimumot


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 24)

_akkor ez most így király_


----------



## folkercs (2010 Március 24)

A halogatás a tagadás legegyértelműbb formája.


----------



## folkercs (2010 Március 24)

Halogatok egy letöltést, amit már a kisfiam használhatna is... Állítólag itt megtalálható


----------



## folkercs (2010 Március 24)

Már meg is van... Köszönöm CH!


----------



## Zita Katalin (2010 Március 24)

Köszi a tippet, de nem tudom, hogy hova kell irnom a hozzászólásokat, segítsetek! Miután bejelentkeztem hová írjak?


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

jajj, de nagyon agyon vagytok bonyolítvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

most akkor még egy


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

de tényleg nem tudom, miért jó ez


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

hétfő


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

kedd


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

remélem, nem zavarok össze senkit...


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

már én is röhögök


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

szerda


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

péntek


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

mindenkinek IGAZA van


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

kukucska


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

Mézga Géza


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

Hufnáger Pisti


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

Bambusznád


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

Kereplő


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

Kaktuszbogárfi - ez a kutyusom...picurka


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

de úgyis hívom, hogy bóóóóóóbitttásoosss


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

nah


----------



## bherika (2010 Március 24)

de télleg bocsi hogy kibírtatok


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

hatha nekem is sikerul


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

kezdhetem en is


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

nagyon szoke vagyok, s ra szeretnek jonni hogyan lehet feltolteni konyveket. Csak rapdsh- os modszerrel?


----------



## Hencsykee (2010 Március 24)

igaz, hogy a legtöbben úgy keverednek ide, hogy vmit keresnek...


----------



## artemson (2010 Március 24)

es nem talajak.. jo estet en is igy keveredtem ide


----------



## Ildi58 (2010 Március 24)

nem rossz


----------



## matyas.lajos (2010 Március 24)

Hogyan tudom leellenőrizni hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 24)

qqq-***


----------



## takatscha (2010 Március 24)

Az emberek hány százaléka tudja, hogy mi Isten neve?


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

szuper ez az oldal és nagyon hasznos.


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

ez a fórum téma pedig egyenesen posztapokaliptikus


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

éljen a tavasz!


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

kac_kac


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

a gyűrűk ura a legjobb könyv!


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

a legjobb sori pedig a lost


----------



## okoscat (2010 Március 24)

oroszlánkirály


----------



## stulika (2010 Március 24)

melyik is?


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

hali


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

Az egy betű eltérésnél is künnyű összeszedni egy pár hozzá szólást!


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

A tavaszt én is várom


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

24 a legjobb sorozat


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

És még a prison break
de annak sajnos már vége


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

Boldog névnapot minden Irénnek


----------



## Nagymarek (2010 Március 25)

Megvan a 20 üzim !!!


----------



## takkarg (2010 Március 25)

...köszi...de elvileg már tegnep megvolt a 20


----------



## takkarg (2010 Március 25)

akkor számoljunk


----------



## takkarg (2010 Március 25)

1


----------



## stella2 (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Caree (2010 Március 25)

halihó mindenkinek


----------



## Caree (2010 Március 25)

előre is bocs a sok szövegelésért, de szeretném átlépni a bűvös 20-as határt


----------



## Caree (2010 Március 25)

szóval tudna valaki olyan szerzőket ajánlani, akiket angolul is érdemes olvasni?


----------



## Hencsykee (2010 Március 25)

lalala... Jó néha holdat nézni, lassan egy távoli csillagot idézni...


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra mivel három gyerekem van és sok hasznos dolgot tudok majd letölteni.és másoknak is segíteni.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok.mindenkinek szép és boldog napot kívánok.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

várjátok már a húsvétot.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

sok sikert mindenkinek az üzenetek gyűjtéséhez.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

aszt gondoltam nehezebben fogom tudni összegyűlyteni.de ti mindenre gondoltatok.ez nagyon szuper.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

bocs a sok szövegért.de alig várom hogy elérjem azt a bűvös húszat.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

mindenki így szokta csinálni?


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

remélem nem megyek senkinek az agyára a sok írással.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

milyen jó idő volt ma


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

mindenkinek sok sikert kívánok a gyűjtögetéshez.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

már nekem is összejön nemsokára.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

már a tizediken istúl vagyok közelítek a húszhoz.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

sok sikert.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

mindjárt itt az április


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

megjöt a kisfiam.mos már segítségem is lesz.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

már a 18-adik


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

ez szuper


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## bmok (2010 Március 25)

nagyon örülök.további jó napot kívánok mindenkinek.megvan az a bizonyos 20 üzenet......


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Érdekes


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

ez a 20


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

hozzászólásos


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

fórum


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

rendszer.


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Értelme


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

nem


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

sok


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

van


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

, szerintetek?


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Bár


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

nekem


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

mind1,


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

mert


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

csak


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

egy


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

könyv


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

kell, ami csak itt van fent.


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Szóval


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

sziasztok.


----------



## Mr-Pamacs (2010 Március 25)

Na még 1.


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*köcke*

"szivuplé",vagy az nem is azt jelenti?


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*könyv*

Darren Shantöl felraknàtok majd a Hells heroest?


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*ghf*

de sok van még


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*bjhr*

gujhgt


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*òc*

bhdg


----------



## Sanzaa (2010 Március 25)

*uccsò*

végre


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

akkor fussunk neki


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

már lassan megvan a fele


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

Ha végzek mehetek vacsit csinálni a családnak


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

még jó, hogy ezt kitaláltátok, különben soha nem végeztem volna


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

Az se baj ha borzasztó nagy hülyeséget írok


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

abraka-dabra


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

hokusz-pokusz


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

hupikék törpikék


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

csiribi-csiribá


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

jó kis mese volt


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

sok zagyvaságot kell még írnom?


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

azt hiszem már nem


----------



## dereck (2010 Március 25)

sikerült
Köszi szépen


----------



## edut (2010 Március 25)

Hát remélem nekem is sikerül majd.


----------



## kalazipali (2010 Március 25)

Megpróbálom én is.


----------



## kalazipali (2010 Március 25)

Lehet, hogy sikerül.


----------



## kalazipali (2010 Március 25)

Igy könnyebb lesz.


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 26)




----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 26)

:..:


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 26)

:444:


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 26)

kiss


----------



## Végtelen (2010 Március 26)

:d


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Az idegenek olyan barátok, akiket még meg kell ismerned.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Légy lassú, amikor barátot választasz, és még lassabb, amikor cseréled!


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Milyen ritka és csodás a pillanat, amikor ráeszmélünk, hogy barátra leltünk!


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A barátok olynok, mint a könyvek, nem mindig használod őket, de mindig tudod, hol találhatóak, ha szükséged van rájuk.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A barát az, aki megérti a múltad, hisz a jövődben, és elfogad annak, aki vagy.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Értékelem azt a barátot, aki időt talál számomra a határidőnaplójában, de becsülöm azt, akinek ehhez nincsen szüksége naptárra.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A barátok azok a csodás, önzetlen emberek, akik idejüket, erejüket és szívüket másoknak adják.


----------



## zsbb (2010 Március 26)

cél: 20 db hozzászólás!


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Jó barátokat nehéz találni, bonyolult elhagyni, és lehetetlen elfelejteni.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A barátok kihozzák egymásból azokat a csodás tulajdonságokat, amiket mások nem vesznek észre.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Bárhol is légy, barátaid határozzák meg a világod.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Azokat az embereket, akiknek nincsen szárnya, nem hívhatjuk angyaloknak, ezért barátoknak neveztük el őket.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Sosem lehet elég barátod, vagy cipőd.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A jó barát el tudja mondani az összes problémáját Neked, de mégsem teszi.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Az igaz barát nem csak akkor hív, ha bajban van.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Egy barát boldogan dalol veled a hegycsúcson, és csendben lépdel melletted a völgyben.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

a boldogság nem a barátok mennyiségétől, hanem a minőségétől függ.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

Az igaz barát felvidít a jelenlétével, Rád bízza a titkait, és emlékezik Rád imáiban.


----------



## nikido (2010 Március 26)

A barátság egy olyan élőlény, amely csak addig marad életben, amíg kedvesség, megértés és együttérzés táplálja.


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Múlik az idő*

A máma tegnap még csak holnap volt,de holnap a máma már csak tegnap lesz.


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Szuper*



Su123 írta:


> nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros


Nagyon tettszik


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Nem játék*

Azt mondta a székely:a medve nem játék


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Látja?*

Látja?Nem látja?Na látja!


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Haza hív*

Haza hív a zúgó erdő


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Barát*

Mindig kell egy barát


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Törpök?*

Töpörödött törpördögök törppörköltet csinálok belőletek


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Erdély*

Ott,ahol zúg az a négy folyó


----------



## crywol (2010 Március 26)




----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Hang*

Hangok alatt hangok vannak,felettük nem jár el az idő


----------



## Báv (2010 Március 26)

*Ha én*

Ha én utca volnék...


----------



## solymosi.a (2010 Március 26)

Mindig tiszta volnék (Koncz Zsuzsa)


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Kormos István: A hetvenkedő sün*

[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT]​[/FONT]​
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hol volt, [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]hol nem,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]volt valahol[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]egy csupa tüske,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nagyhírű,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]büszke,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára fő-fő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]csatákban győző[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vitéz sündisznó,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]milyet manapság[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem látsz sehol.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Ha csak kiáltott:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Hajj!" - [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Törött a fáról a gally.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hát egyszer útra megyen,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sétálni a sűrűben.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hátán szétáll a tüske,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára igen büszke.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hetvenkedésre kész[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]a nagyhírű vitéz.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált egy nagyot:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Hajj!" -[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]S törik a fáról a gally.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Sétál a sündisznó, [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sétafikál,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]egy kölyök rigócska[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]elébe száll.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált a sündisznó:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Sej, diridom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Még ma a véred iszom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Rigóháj lesz vacsorám![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hasamba gyere, komám!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]No a rigócska[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]halálra ijed,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]mióta rigó,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem hallott ilyet.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Röpül a magasba: huss![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Ha kellek, utánam fuss!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Sétál a sünöcske,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sétál körül,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]egy árva nyulacska[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]elé kerül.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] Kiált a sünöcske:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Sej diridom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Még ma a véred iszom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nyúlhájra vásik fogam![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Innét nem mész el ugyan!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]De a nyúl:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Vesd el magad!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]A híres hetvenkedő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára büszkélkedő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sündisznó elől ijedten,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]hátra se nézve szalad![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Sétál a sün[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]továbbra,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]egy róka a sűrűben cselleng,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]hát hirtelen útját állja.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált a sünöcske:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Sej, diridom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Még ma a véred iszom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Rókaháj kell épp nekem![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Két hete rád éhezem!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nosza a róka:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Vesd el magad!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]A híres hetvenkedő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára büszkélkedő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sündisznó elől ijedten,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nyelvét lógatva szalad!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Sétál a hetvenkedő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]és íme egy lompos ordas,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vén farkas bukkan elő.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált a sün rá:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Sej, diridom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Még ma a véred iszom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Farkashájt ehetnék éppen![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Jó, hogy ideállsz elébem!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hanem a farkas:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Vesd el magad!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]A híres hetvenkedő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára büszkélkedő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sündisznó elől ijedten,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]majd nyakát szegve szalad![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Sétál a sün,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]jár messze,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]végül elébe toppan,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]elé az erdőn egy medve.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált a sünöcske:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Sej diridom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Még ma a véred iszom![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Medveháj, az ám a jó![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Éppen fogamra való!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]A medve is:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Vesd el magad!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]A híres hetvenkedő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára büszkélkedő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sündisznó elől ijedten,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]lélekszakadva szalad![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Az pedig nagy dölyfösen[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]sétálgat a sűrűben.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hátán szétáll a tüske,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára igen büszke.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hetvenkedésre kész[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]a nagyhírű vitéz.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiált egy nagyot:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Hajj!" - [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]S törik a fáról a gally.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Alig mondta ki:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Hajj!" -[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Letört a fáról a gally![/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Fejére esett,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s a csupa tüske,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nagyhírű, [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]büszke,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]rangjára fő-fő,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]csatákban győző[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vitéz sündisznó[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]magát elsírta,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]magát elrítta:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]"Jajjajjajjaj!"[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Ott helyben úgy megijedt,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]nem láttam soha ilyet,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]hazáig sírva szaladt,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s bőriben veszteg maradt. [/FONT]​


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

**

Sziasztok én még új vok most regisztráltam...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

*Ishikawa: Hold*

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Fölbukkan a felhők felett,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]a fénye szétnyilall mesésen,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]ezüsthálókat tereget,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]ragyog a föld és az öböl[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s a parton millió fövényszem,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]mint drága ékszer tündököl.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]/Ford.: Kosztolányi Dezső/ 
[/FONT]​


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

*Gulyás Pál: Fohász a csillagokhoz*

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Szívemet a hűs esti szellő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]aranyporával hinti már...[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nemsoká a halál is eljő[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]és felborul a láthatár.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Magas fenyők sötéten állnak[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]és hirdetik a végzetem,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]denevérek csapongva szállnak[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]át a borzongó életen.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva] [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Szemed az ott a láthatáron,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vagy ott már a halál ragyog?[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Segítsetek, segítsetek,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]óh halhatatlan csillagok! [/FONT]​


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

*Áprily Lajos: Telehold*

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Ha rossz szíved hiába altatod,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s a halál árnyékot vet rád, sötétet,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]a teleholdra nyisd ki ablakod[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s hallgasd a zokogó fülemüléket. [/FONT]​


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A rúzs olyan ajándék, amit a férfiak apránként visszavesznek...


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

hát nekem még kell egy pár..


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A chiliszósz határozott fellépésű ketchup!


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

Tehát ide bármit írhatok csak legyen meg a 20db-om ?


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben biztosak, az okosok meg tele vannak kétséggel...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

bizzonny...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

De siess, mert érdeklődés hiányában a holnap elmarad...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Láttam az igazságot , nincs semmi értelme...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Ment- mendegélt egy virág az úton.Egyszer csak meglátott egy közlekedési táblát: BEHAJTANI TILOS!
-Akkor jó.-gondolta és kihajtott.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Képeslapon:
"Jól érzem magam, a víz hideg, a többiek melegek..."


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

*A tücsök egész nyáron hegedült, a hangya meg szorgosan gyüjtögetett.*
*-->*a tücsök éhendöglött, a hangyát meg lecsukták árurejtegetésért...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A dzsungel az a hely, ahol minden ehető...Még te is!


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Az eszkimók: Isten fagyasztott gyermekei.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Ha Edison nincs, gyertyafénynél néznénk tv-t.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

-Ki evett a tányérkámból?
-Ki ivott a pohárkámból?
-Kialudt a kályha...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A férfi jutalma a nő. A nőé a tudat, hogy ő a jutalom...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Legtöbb érték az ember!-mondta a kannibál.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

*Ha dolgozni támad kedvem, leülök egy sarokba és megvárom míg elmúlik...*


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A munka nem rabolt zsákmány, hogy kivedd belőle a részed...


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Naponta egy alma távol tartja az orvost!!-Főleg ha jól célzol.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Hol volt ,hol nem volt, volt egyszer egy dúsgazdag, becsületes , jóságos, szeretetre méltó ember...Na ,ez az ember már régen meghalt....


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

Milyen szinű lesz a kaméleon a tükör előtt???????


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A babonás ember az,aki,ha meglát az úton egy kupac lócitromot,nem bírja megállni, hogy páros lábbal bele ne ugorjon.


----------



## amilo27 (2010 Március 26)

A vallás kísérlet arra, hogy az ember az időjárással kommunikáljon...


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

amilo27 írta:


> Láttam az igazságot , nincs semmi értelme...




És mit láttál


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

amilo27 írta:


> Naponta egy alma távol tartja az orvost!!-Főleg ha jól célzol.


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

Érdeklődés hiánya miatt a holnap elmarad


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

Már csak 14 üzenetet kell küldenem....


----------



## earth65 (2010 Március 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

Már csak 9 hiányzik....


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

8...


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

...7....


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

6...


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

5


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

már csak 4..


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

3


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

mindjárt meg van..


----------



## Kryszbaba (2010 Március 26)

Megcsináltam!!


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

1


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

2


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

3


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

ma


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

e szépen


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

süt


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

a


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

nap


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

Azt olvastam


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

hogy a hétvége


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

is nagyon


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

szép időnk


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

lesz!


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

Találtam egy versikét


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

Névnapra ezt küldtem el


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

A kedves barátnőmnek


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

Le írom,hátha


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

Valakinek megtetszik


----------



## zsóka2. (2010 Március 26)

"névnapodon kívánom
maradj igaz barátom
szeretetem mindíg veled,
nem múlandó elhiheted!
A föld kerek,és nem lapos,
sokáig éljen a névnapos"


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

4


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

5


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

6


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

7


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

8


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

9


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

:55:


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

10


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

Szépen süt itt a nap.


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

11


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)




----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

5


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

12


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

6kiss


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

7:444:


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

8:0::0:


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

9:11:


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

10...


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

11


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

12


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

13


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

14


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

12


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

15


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

16


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

17:idea:


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

18


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

19...


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

13


----------



## szoknya (2010 Március 26)

20


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

15


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

14:444:


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

16


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

17


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

18


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

19:99:


----------



## berekmeris (2010 Március 26)

20 Megcsináltam:..:


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

11


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

22


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

33


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

44


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

55


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

66


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

77


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

88


----------



## jeronimo (2010 Március 26)

63


----------



## lala6 (2010 Március 26)

GameOver


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

Egy kedves ismerősöm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt a figyelmembe,mert ő naponta nézelődik itt és igazán hasznos ötleteket,tanácsokat talál.Így nagy várakozással ültem le a gép elé.Mindenkinek a legjobbakat kívánom.


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

Hargita


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

Húsvét


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

holnap


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

szép


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

indiánok


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

tipi


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

város


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

időjárás,sár,ráz


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

virágok


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

este


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

köszönöm


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

bocsánat


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

szeretet


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

gyerekek


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

családok


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

napfény


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

örök


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

barátság


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

nyár


----------



## ercsuka (2010 Március 26)

hegyek


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

völgyek


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

folyók


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

tavak


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

tűz


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

víz


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

levegő


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

föld


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

sárkány


----------



## somika21 (2010 Március 26)

kutya


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Úgy látom, ez tényleg az a fórum, ahol könnyű megszerezni a hozzászólásokat......


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Nagyon sok jó dolog van itt, amit köszönök


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

De ez így olyan.............


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Egyértelmű.....


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Olyan hülyén érzem magam....


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Csak mondom, mondom, illetve írom, írom........


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

De látom, más beéri egy-egy szóval, számmal......


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Ó jaj, még csak hét.............


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Nem baj, igyekszem, és akkor hamar kész leszek......


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

De jó lassú a gépem......


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Vagy a netem........


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Alig akar lapozni


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Na, talán most már jobb lesz......


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Kiléptem minden másból.....


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Igen!!!!!!!


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Úgy látom így menni fog!!!!!


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Késő van.


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Lehet, inkább aludni kéne..........


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

De kellene a Harry Potter 3.


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Hangoskönyvben.


----------



## Vasorr (2010 Március 26)

Hátha megtalálom itt.


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

de jó


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

már vagy egy éve görcsölök ezen..


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

hogy a csudába esz meg az a 20


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

talán végre összegyűlik


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

meg is nézem, hol tartok,


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

nem akarok feleslegesen dolgozni


----------



## Blangyal (2010 Március 26)

ááááá...túlléptem! jaj de jó! jaj de jó...


----------



## resprivata (2010 Március 26)

kellemes estét kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## LynnLou (2010 Március 27)

Már nekem sem hiányzik sok... ha jól rémlik


----------



## globetrekker (2010 Március 27)

nem szeretek kamuzni


----------



## globetrekker (2010 Március 27)

dehat ije az elet nem??


----------



## globetrekker (2010 Március 27)

mit megnem tesz az ember a jo cel erdekeben


----------



## globetrekker (2010 Március 27)

szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*uzenet_01*

Sziasztok!
Még sohasem írtam semmilyen fórumba sem üzenetet, most kipróbálom.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_02*

Szép napot kíváok mindenkinek!


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_03*

Bevallom férfiasan, azért írok, hogy minél hamarabb...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_04*

...begyűjtsem a hozzászólásokat, hogy hozzájuthassak...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_05*

...olyan képregényekhez, amik a gyermekkorom mindennapjaihoz hozzátartoztak.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_06*

Sokáig gyűjtöttem ezeket...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_06*

... és sokáig otthon, a folyosón egy szekrényben voltak.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_07*

Aztán egy festéskor eltűntek...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_08*

Hónapokkal később a kamra oldalánál a kertben...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

...megtaláltam hóval befedve őket.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet_08*

Megkérdeztem a családomat, ők azt mondták a nagyapámnak volt útban.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Persze, ki nem dobta őket, csak lassú szétrohadásra ítélte a kincseimet.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Apránként kezdtem visszalopni őket a lakásba.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Már amelyik nem volt teljesen szétázva.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Aztán egyszerre mindegyik eltűnt, immár véglegesen.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Ennyit a sanyarú gyermekkorról...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Szóval...


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

...kíváncsian várom a képregényeket.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Remélem nem vagyok nagyon pofátlan.


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Jó, hogy van ilyen oldal, nagyon tetszik!


----------



## hugub (2010 Március 27)

*üzenet*

Gratulálok!


----------



## rita 73 (2010 Március 27)

a


----------



## rita 73 (2010 Március 27)

van egy mókucink


----------



## rita 73 (2010 Március 27)

2010


----------



## rita 73 (2010 Március 27)

d


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

1


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

a


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

I


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Szép időnk van ma


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Gondűző borocska mellett
Vígan illan életem;
Gondűző borocska mellett,
Sors, hatalmad nevetem.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak
Fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája!
Tán csodállak, ámde nem szeretlek,
S képzetem hegyvölgyedet nem járja.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára
Az ég tetejéről a juhászbojtárra.
Fölösleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon,
A juhásznak úgyis nagy melege vagyon.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szivében,
Ugy legelteti a nyájt a faluvégen.
Faluvégen nyája mig szerte legelész,
Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte,
De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette;
Egy kőhajtásnyira folyt tőle a patak,
Bámuló szemei odatapadtanak.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

De nem ám a pataknak csillámló habjára,
Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislányra,
A szőke kislánynak karcsu termetére,
Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

"Gyere ki, galambom, gyere ki gerlicém!
A csókot, ölelést mindjárt elvégzem én;
Aztán a mostohád sincs itt a közelben,
Ne hagyd, hogy szeretőd halálra epedjen."


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Kicsalta a leányt édes beszédével,
Átfogta derekát mind a két kezével,
Megcsókolta száját nem egyszer, sem százszor,
Ki mindeneket tud: az tudja csak, hányszor.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

"Becstelen teremtés, gyalázatos pára!
Ilyet mersz te tenni világnak csúfjára?
Lopod a napot és istentelenkedel...
Nézze meg az ember... hogy tüstént vigyen el -"


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

"Most hát, szép Iluskám! Most hát, édes rózsám!
Az isten áldjon meg, gondolj néha reám.
Ha látsz száraz kórót szélvésztől kergetve,
Bujdosó szeretőd jusson majd eszedbe."


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

"Most hát, Jancsi lelkem, eredj, ha menned kell!
A jóisten legyen minden lépéseddel.
Ha látsz tört virágot útközépre vetve,
Hervadó szeretőd jusson majd eszedbe."


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Ballagott, ballagott a halk éjszakában,
Csak nehéz subája suhogott nyakában;
Ő ugyan subáját gondolta nehéznek,
Pedig a szive volt oly nehéz szegénynek.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

"Ki porából nőttél, árva kis virágszál,
Légy hűséges társam vándorlásaimnál;
Vándorlok, vándorlok, a világ végeig,
Míg kivánt halálom napja megérkezik."


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Tündérországban csak híre sincs a télnek,
Ott örökös tavasz pompájában élnek;
S nincsen ott nap kelte, nap lenyugovása,
Örökös hajnalnak játszik pirossága.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjtszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:
Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.
Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,
Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

z


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

y


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

x


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

v


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

u


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

t


----------



## V1pr (2010 Március 27)

s


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Hiányod fáj nagyon


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Magányomban köszönt az est 
Egy hosszú fáradt nap után, 
Tekintetem megpihen 
Szűk szobám kopár falán.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Ágyam szélén kuporgok, 
Emlékek képe hívogat, 
Feledném, de nem tudom, 
Reszketőn ölelem árva sorsomat.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Fonalát szövi a csend 
Hálóját vetette ki rám, 
Mély barázdát szánt lelkemen 
Fájdalmasan a magány.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Néma könnyeket hullajtok, 
Feléd indul újra képzeletem, 
Nevedet kiáltom hangtalan, 
Arcomat a párnámba temetem.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

A szunnyadó mécses lángja 
Fájdalmat karcol a kopár falon, 
Felsírok mint egy kisgyerek, 
Mert hiányod fáj nagyon. Lander Meryenn


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

*feleségek felesége...*


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Feleségek felesége,
Lelkemadta kicsikéje!
Jer ide már az ölembe,
Mulassak veled kedvemre.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Szerettelek lyánykorodban,
Szeretlek most százszor jobban,
Nem százszor, de ezerszerte,
Ha meg nem haragszol érte.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Nem is tudja a nőtelen,
Mi az igazi szerelem;
Hogy tudná az istenadta?
Mégcsak akkor tanulgatja.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

Nőtelen ember szerelme
Csak virág a kalap mellett;
S most a szerelem énnékem
Lélekzetem, szivverésem.


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

De boldogok is vagyunk ám,
Ugye, lelkem kis Juliskám?
Meg se' várjuk a halálunk,
Elevenen égbe szállunk!
/Petőfi Sándor/


----------



## gombi03 (2010 Március 27)

ÉS meg van a 20.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

20 hozzászólást nem tudom, hogyan tudok összegyűjteni, de megpróbálom!


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Száll a lepke!
A játék menete: Papírbók készítünk az ujjunkra húzható lepkét. Minden gyerek az ujjára húzza és eljátszuk, melyik testrészünkre száll a lepke. Ahová repül, megnevezzük.
A fejlesztés lehetőségei: Testséma alakítása, testrészek megnevezése, beszédkészség fejlesztés , finommozgások alakítása.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Kopogd vissza!
A játék leírása: Letapsolunk, kopogunk egy ritmust, a gyermek végighallgatja, majd visszakopogja.
Nehezíthetjük a játékot azzal, hogy bekötjük a gyermek szemét.
A fejl. lehetőségei: hallási figyelem, ritmusérzék fejlesztés, emlékezet fejlesztés, bizalom erősítése.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Hamupipőke
Borsót, babot, lencsét vagy színes gyöngyöket keverünk össze. Ezt kell a gyerekeknek szétválogatni.kiss


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Szem-kéz
Páros játék. Az egyik gyerek a szem, a másik a kéz. A szem nézi a mutatott ábrát, a kéz pedig kirakja úgy, ahogy a szem mondja.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Mit láttál?
Tárgyakat mutatunk, majd letakarjuk azokat. Emlékezetből kell felsorolni, mit látott előzőleg.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

A fejem, a vállam, a térdem, a bokám,
a térdem a bokám,
a térdem a bokám.
A fejem, a vállam, a térdem, a bokám,
az orrom, a fülem, a szemem, a szám.


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Fazekas Anna: Lepke

Patakparti nefelejcsre,
rászálott egy tarka lepke.
Bíbor szárnya, bársony teste,
aranyporral volt befestve.
Megcsodálta füsti fecske,
csiripelő verebecske.
Lement a nap, jött az este,
elrepült a tarka lepke!


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

"Kit ezüstlő kövéből kihajtott az ég,
Ember vigyázz a földön kárt ne tégy."
(Devecseri Gábor)


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

when I lay to down to sleep


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

Pray the Lord my soul to keep


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

if I die before I wake


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

Pray the Lord my soul to take


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

Azum oo hosla mein naiy hungarians saiy sikha


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

"Vendég vagy a világban, és ez a világ szép vendégfogadó.
Van napsugara, vize, folyója, madara.
Van virágja, rengeteg sok. Tanulj meg örvendeni nekik.
Igyekezz többet törődni azzal, ami még a világ szépségeiből csodálatosképpen megmaradt, az emberiség minden pusztításai mellett is. 
(Wass Albert)


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

azaz : az elszántságot a magyaroktól tanultam


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Fésűs Éva: A fogfájós Nyuszi


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

A vasút fejlődése a kopasz sínektől a szakállas sorompóig


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Makk Marci kalandjai


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

mono


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

di


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Pont, pont vesszőcske, 
készen van a fejecske.


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

tri


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

tetra


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Testrészek azonosítása, megnevezése. Kivágás után megfelelő helyre ragasztása.


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

penta hexa hepta okta nona deka


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Utánzó mozgás a kezekkel: Kicsit esik az eső, nagyon esik az eső.


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

ha citromot kapsz az élettől - 
csinálj egy limonádét


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Bábjáték az ujjakkal. Mutatóujj megrajzolása ember figurának.:..:


----------



## marcsi69 (2010 Március 27)

Remélem megvan a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

az igazság létezik csak a hazugságot találják ki


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

klavulánsavval potencírozott amoxicillin


----------



## NWT001 (2010 Március 27)

nem az a szégyen ha elbuksz, hanem az,ha nem tudsz felállni


----------



## eurobeat (2010 Március 27)

"A villamos alatt fekvő ember mosolya nem mindig őszinte"


----------



## Szívcsillag (2010 Március 27)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a tanácsot!


----------



## Opak1313 (2010 Március 27)

esély vagy sorscsapás?


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

*Heló*

Ez az első hozzászólásom az oldalon remélem nem baj hogy regiztem. Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

*hm*

Szeretnék letölteni karaoke fileokat, mit tegyek?


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

*ötlet*

Van egy ötletem, mindjárt el is mondom.


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

Imádok karaokyzni és ezért most összeírok 20 hozzászólást


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

Ez már az ötödik


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

képzeld volt egy ember aki becsapott engem rendesen


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

azt mondta hogy meghalt egy ismerőse és ezzel azt akarta elérni hogy sajnálatból tanítsam meg dj-zni


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

3 hónap után lebukott és azóta nem beszélek vele


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

ez már a 9edik hozzászólásom


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

A 10es szám olyan misztikus jubileumi jellegű


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

2007ben tettem dj vizsgát a MADÉSZnál


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

12 az nagyon szerencsés szám nem tudom miért. de jó érzés fog el tőle


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

a nevem djsom és tech house zenéket mixelek


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

mostanában freestyle-ozgatok és karaokyzok is a bulikon


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

a 15, a 20 nak a 3/4ede


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

képzeljétek zongorázni is tanulok, a mesterem pedig dj lotters-nek az apukája Lotters Csaba


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

a 17 egy érdekes szám, mert már csak 3ra van a 20tól és még is soknak néz ki


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

remélem nem baj hogy ilyn sokat írok. nagyon kellemes az oldal hangulata


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

lassan meg lesz a 20 hozzásólásom, és ennek örülök


----------



## djsom (2010 Március 27)

a történetem igaz és megdöbbentettt , köszi mindent


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

*hozzá szólás*

ahgsjasfnbvdfkv.bdv.snv.,bnblsb.jndmbnd,bmnblkdbnxm, l kmfkl


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

hgaslkdfnv-dfvmd-vm XCÉÉ ?ÁFBDFbéd


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

vcfsa,jcnbs.,mvy


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

dgdhfhncnvb


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

hcgkíjcvnxy ,.


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

bfdhdfdfbx


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

ngfhnng


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

bgxdbcnvcncv


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

hfdhfgxvbx


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

bfhjghjfdnb


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

gngjmgjmbvgmnvc ncvm


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

jcgncvnbcx nx


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

dsgdsfgd


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

dbghxgbxc


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

,bvm,vbmb,nm,nb,


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

lj,hmjhmhjkmhj


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

jhfjhfdhjjhg


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

hdfhfgdxvgdgb


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

ghxhxcfhxbxcb


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

tfghkjbkljlkmklnj


----------



## mukli (2010 Március 27)

fgdfgdghhfgjhg


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hello*

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hello*


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*a*

gdsgfs


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*b*

ghjzrt


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*c*

vdgvsgvb


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*d*

bvfsbn


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*r*

gjjzfjre


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*k*

jjjjjjjj


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*l*

nbvmnhfj


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*a*

Sziasztok.jól vagytok?


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hi*

kizt


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hwe*

lsjdu


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*lio*

pertuhgfde


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hi*

cdsaetgg


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*hjg*

mnbvccd


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*mbhjtz*

álkdserf


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*asdf*

úőoiuztr


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*gzhrtuifz6i*

369fdgederte


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*űáékuhrtgv*

ycysxdbngzu


----------



## akiram77 (2010 Március 27)

*asdf*

wztrupék


----------



## VAdus (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Az irodalom világai ott helyezkednek el, ahova tőlünk már nem jár vonat.


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Én is csak a szavakkal játszom, amelyek mögött talán ott van a valóság, amiről szintén nem lehet tudni, hogy micsoda.


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Az íráshoz nem kell más, csak idő és pihent agy. Meg persze egy toll sem árt. Benjamin Rascal


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

A gyerekeknek minden javakból a legjobbat szoktuk juttatni - a versekből, az irodalomból is azt kellene. Kányádi Sándor


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Az írás gyakran nehéz dolog, de az ember néha úgy érzi, hogy elvarázsolták. Mindig biztos voltam benne, hogy a történetek a saját életüket élik, és hogy a világ legfontosabb dolgai közé tartoznak. David Almond


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Nem őszintén írni nehéz, hanem úgy élni, hogy mindig őszintén írhassunk. Balla D. Károly


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Minden író ember gyűjtöget: mondatokat, arcokat, párbeszédeket rakosgat el, helyszíneket rögzít. Tóth Krisztina


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Ha vonalazott papírt tesznek eléd - másra írj. Juan Ramón Jiménez


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Az író tud írni. A nagy író tud nem írni, amikor nem tud írni. Ancsel Éva


----------



## maco792 (2010 Március 28)

Az irodalom a legjobb játék, amit az emberek kicsúfolására valaha is feltaláltak. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

good bye


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

thanks


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

asd


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

A játék akkor felhőtlen, akkor lesz a képzelet paradicsoma, ha szabályait mindenben betartják. Philip Grant


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj! El fog múlni. Arthur Bloch


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Ahhoz, hogy a fény oly fényesen ragyoghasson, ott kell lennie a sötétségnek is. Francis Bacon


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Ha ki tudjuk nevetni saját hülyeségünket, még nem lettünk teljesen hülyék. Laár András


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Az élet nevetséges. Aki nem nevet rajta, azt kiröhögik, és az sokkal rosszabb.


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

A világ egy rossz tréfa, amit unalmában eszelt ki a Mindenható. Biztos másnapos volt. Jack Higgins


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

A humor gumikard - vérontás nélkül lehet vele szúrni. Mary Hirsch


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

A három legnehezebb dolog az életben: bízni, hinni, megbocsátani.


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Az ember szomorú állat s nem mindig azt kapja a csókban, mit keres. Ady Endre


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Semmi sem győz meg, csak az igazság, semmi sem ment meg, csak a szeretet. Szent Ágoston


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Az őszinte szeretet sokszor kényszerül olyan igazságot mondani, mely neki jobban fáj, mint annak, aki konok szívvel hallgatja. Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Inkább kevés pénz és békés élet, mint sok pénz és nagy hajrá. Lángh Júlia


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

A kemény munka, az elhivatottság, és a hit túljuttat bármin, és segít valóra váltani mindent. Chester Bennington


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Jövőre nem akarok többet költeni, mint a jövedelmem, még ha ehhez kölcsön is kell kérnem. Mark Twain


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Soha nem spóroltam, ha volt miből költekeznem. Wilbur Smith


----------



## jani0323 (2010 Március 28)

Minél gazdagabb az ember, annál kapzsibb. Mihail Solohov


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

*......*

- Mit kap a cigánygyerek karácsonyra?
- A biciklidet.


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

*............*

Móricka lyukat ás a hátsó kertben. A kíváncsi szomszéd néni átszol a kerítésen:
- Minek ásod azt a lyukat, Móricka?
- Megdöglött az aranyhalam, azt temetem el.
- No, de annak nem kéne ekkora lyuk! - mondja a néni.
- Dehogynem kell! - feleli Móricka. - Hiszen ott van a maga macskájának a gyomrában.


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

*...........*

Munkahelyi szexuális zaklatás miatt az üzletembert pszichológiai vizsgálatra küldik. Az orvos egy különféle foltokkal telerajzolt papírt mutat neki, és megkérdi:
- Ön szerint mit ábrázol ez a kép?
A férfi ránéz, majd egyből mondja:
- Ez egy nagy mellű nő.
Az orvos előveszi a következő papírt. A férfi első ránézésre mondja is:
- Ez egy férfi és egy nő, akik éppen szeretkeznek.
Az orvos ráncolja a homlokát, majd előveszi a következő foltokkal telerajzolt papírt.
- Huhú, doki, ezen a képen éppen orális szex történik!
Az orvos elteszi a lapokat, majd közli a pácienssel:
- Nos, azt hiszem, Ön egy elég súlyos állapotban levő szexmániás beteg!
Mire a férfi felháborodva:
- Még hogy én! Hiszen maga mutogatja ezeket a disznó képeket!


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

Szőke és a barna nő bemegy a kocsmába. Egy óra múlva a szőke totál részegen jön ki barátnője segítségével.
Barna:
- Szerintem ne ülj kocsiba, menj inkább busszal!
- Nem jó - feleli a szőke - túl kicsi a garázs!


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

*éééééé*

- Ki volt a világ legnagyobb üzletembere?
- ???
- Kolumbusz Kristóf, mert:
- Mikor elindult, nem tudta hova megy.
- Mikor megérkezett, nem tudta hol van.
- Mikor visszatért, nem tudta hol volt.
- Mégis elérte, hogy az egész utat a főnöke fizesse ki helyette...


----------



## Niomé (2010 Március 28)

*......*

- Miért jobb az Alzheimer kór, mint a Parkinson kór?
- ???
- Inkább felejtsem el kifizetni a sörömet, mint hogy kilötyögtessem!


----------



## likaba (2010 Március 28)

én köszönöm hogy regisztrálhattam


----------



## likaba (2010 Március 28)

szeretnék sokat csetelni


----------



## 19Olgi66 (2010 Március 28)

Soha ne akarj különb lenni másnál,
de mindig akarj különb és több lenni
tegnapi önmagadnál.

Bátki Miklós


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

csátok


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

köszi hogy itt lehetek


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

nagyon jó az idő


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

az eső nem esik


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

süt kint a nap


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

várok valamire


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

a


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

bcd


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

kaja van


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

1234


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

5678


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

túl jó


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

ez már igen!!!!???????


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

kicsi vagyok


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

ha meg növök


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

987


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

654


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

abc beeeeeee


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

haaaaaaaa meeeeeeeg


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

köszönöm


----------



## sanyika75 (2010 Március 28)

kösz hogy itt lehetek


----------



## cinci74 (2010 Március 28)

tavasz van !


----------



## cinci74 (2010 Március 28)

Sziasztok !


----------



## cinci74 (2010 Március 28)

Én is örülök, hogy itt lehetek !


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

szóval ide bármi téma jöhet?


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

ksjdbhczucg


----------



## apafejcan (2010 Március 28)

A Keletiben egysoros sorbanállás van, nekem pedig összejön a 20 hozzászólás, yeahoo...


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

tavaszi szél


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

vizet áraszt virágom,virágom


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

minden madár társat választ


----------



## apafejcan (2010 Március 28)

*Megvan!*

20!!! :d:34::0:


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

nekem még nagyon messze van a 20


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

te is csak erre játszol?


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

apafejcan! Honnan írsz?


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

marad a virágos dal ha már senki nem cseveg


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

virágom virágom


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Szia!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

te engemet,én tégedet


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

végre valaki!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Üdv lcd!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Ill bocs  LDC


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Akkor csevegjünk!


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Hi Kata!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Honnan vagy?


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Debrecen, látom Te Herend


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Rossz ez a 20 másodperces várakozás


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Hogy kerültél az oldalra?


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Le akarok tölteni valamit... régen ment, most meg...


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Lassan összejön a 20..


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Itt vagy még?LDC??


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Hajtok rá ezerrel!! Na de Te sem állsz rosszul!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Hahó! Nem tudok várni ,ki kell vasalnom és a 20 is ezzel összejött


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Csak 20 másodpercenként számolja a hozzászólást?


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

hogy keveredtél ide?mit szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Nekem is!!
Jó szórakozást és köszi!


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

20 mp-ként enged írni


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Szalóki Ágit


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

lelépsz?


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Te mire gyúrsz ? 8o)


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Én folkert


----------



## Kata 1979 (2010 Március 28)

Menjünk tölteni?


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

OKÉ! Szia!


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

És még egyszer köszi!


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Túl teljesítettük a tervet! 8o)


----------



## LDC (2010 Március 28)

Kata! Itt vagy még?

Mikor lehet tölteni?
Nem tudtam még most sem... 8o(


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

kezdjem a betúkkel?


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

nagyon sok alapom van, van vmi rendszer, vagy mindenki feltöltögeti oda, ahova akarja?


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

Már csak 5


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

trilálálá


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

És már csak annyi dolgom van


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

hogy megvárjam a 48 órát


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

köszi, hogy megmutattáto ezt az oldalt


----------



## zsu9090 (2010 Március 28)

egy "k" lemaradt


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

*első*

első


----------



## lacitrom (2010 Március 28)

*második*

második


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 28)

első


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

*még 19*

Kell 20 hozzászólás a képregények letöltéséhez.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

*még 18*

Még 18 hozzászólást kell írnom.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

*még 17 kell*

Még 17... Azt hiszem cigiszünetet tartok.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

*még 16 kell*

a 4.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

5.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

6.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

7.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

8.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

9.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

10.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

11.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

12.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

13.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

14.


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

tiszta szív.es


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

nincsen apámnak


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

se anyámnak


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

se Istenemnek


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

se hazámnak


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

nem volt bölcsöm csak kiságyam


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

még nincs szemfedőm


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

csokolom a feleségem és nem a szeretőm


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

Háromszor is eszem naponta


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

sokat és nem is keveset


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

negyven évem még mindig eladó


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

negyven éve nincs hatalmam


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

nem kell senkinek


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

az ördög megvette


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

betörni ölni nem fogok adót csalni nem tudok


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

talán nem kötnek fel


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

áldott a föld


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

áldott a rög


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

állj meg...a föld


----------



## Jobblator (2010 Március 28)

A halált hozó fű nem tereem, hanem termesztik


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

*15.*

15.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

16.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

17.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

18.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

19.


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

20. Végre...


----------



## Gyuridzsuli (2010 Március 28)

Ez a bónusz


----------



## solymosi.a (2010 Március 28)

Látom, nem csak én gyűjtöm az üzeneteket


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit kezdeném a 20 hozzászólásomat. (ez már a második lesz)


----------



## solymosi.a (2010 Március 28)

De hiába telt el már jóval több mint 48 óra, mégsem lettem "állandó tag"


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

solymosi.a írta:


> Látom, nem csak én gyűjtöm az üzeneteket




csatlakoznék az előttem szólóhoz!


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

idézetek:

*"Néha az ember életét egy icipici apróság is meg tudja változtatni… vagy a másodperc töredéke… vagy egy kopogás az ajtón."*

J. R. Ward


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Egy könyvnek mindig a végét olvasom el először, hogy ha esetleg meghalnék közben, legalább tudjam, mi lett a vége."


Nora Ephron


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Mindig látjuk, melyik lenne a legjobb út, de mindig azon az úton járunk, amelyikhez hozzászoktunk."

Paulo Coelho


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Remek dolog pszichiáternél lenni. Egy teljes órán át csak magamról beszélek. Egy kicsit olyan, mintha a randin én lennék a pasi."


Caroline Rhea


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Az egyetlen dolog, amit az emberi természetről biztosan tudunk, az, hogy változik."


Oscar Wilde


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

9 Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy. Walter Winchell


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

10 Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni. Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Nem láttam félelem okát. Már semmi olyat sem tudtam elképzelni, amiért érdemes lenne
félni,legalábbis nem fizikai értelemben. Ez is az egyik előnye annak, ha mindent elveszítesz."

Stephenie Meyer


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök."


Paulo Coelho


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat."


Albert Einstein


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Ne a haláltól félj, hanem a meg nem élt élettől!"

 Örök kaland c. film


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Két szem összevillanásában néha nagyobb titok rejlik, mint húsz év házasság történetében."


Müller Péter


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

egy


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

kettő


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

három


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Nincs szebb dolog a világon, mint a holdfényben fürdő végtelen tenger és a némán ragyogó csillagokkal teleszórt mélységes égbolt."

Vlagyimir Klavgyijevics Arszenyev


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

négy


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

öt


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"A gonoszság természete az, hogy titkos."

Gregory Maguire


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

hat


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

hét


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"A megbánás valóban öl: lassan felemészti a lelkét annak, aki egyszer valami rosszat tett."

Paulo Coelho


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

nyolc


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

kilenc


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Néha csak az a tudat tudja elviselhetővé tenni a poklot, hogy az ember már túl mélyen van benne ahhoz, hogy kiszabaduljon."

*J. R. Ward*


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tíz


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"Ilyen az igazságszolgáltatás rendszere. Pénz beszél, a görény pedig kisétál."

J.R. Ward


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenegy


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenkettő


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

"A halál egy olyan fekete csomag, amely különböző alakban, súlyban és méretben létezik. Mégis, amikor megérkezik a küszöbödre, azonnal tudod, ki küldte, anélkül, hogy megnéznéd a feladót vagy kibontanád a dobozt. Egyszerűen csak tudod."

J. R. Ward


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenhárom


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizennégy


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenöt


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenhat


----------



## vela8410 (2010 Március 28)

vége.


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizenhét


----------



## rucy (2010 Március 28)

tizennyolc


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Légy realista! Követelj lehetetlent! :razz:


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Ha rám jön a tanulhatnék, beülök egy csendes sarokba, és megvárom, amíg elmúlik!


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Hatalmas kagylógyűjteményem van, amit csak úgy elszórva tartok a világ tengerpartjain. Talán már láttad.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Az élet egy vicc, a halál pedig a poénja.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Nem szabad vizet inni, mert az nagyon erős ital. Fenn tartja azokat a nagy hajókat.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Az élők csupán vakációzó halottak.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

A vallás kísérlet arra, hogy az ember kommunikáljon az időjárással


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Vannak olyan zebrák, akik a rács mögé is beállnak, hogy fehér lónak lássák őket.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Annyira tettre kész vagyok, hogy a nevem valójában ige kellene, hogy legyen.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

A fél karomat odaadnám, hogy egyformán jól tudjam használni mindkét kezem.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Mennyire tudunk együtt örülni egy ember megszületésének! Az elmúlás fájdalmában is őszintén osztozunk. A kettő között nem lehetne egy kicsit emberibbnek lenni?


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Isten a Nagy Forgatókönyvíró. Kár, hogy az ember cenzornak képzeli magát.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Ha helytelen eredményre jutunk, próbáljuk meg beszorozni az oldalszámmal.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam: hova a francba lett a tető?


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Állítsátok meg a világot! Ki akarok szállni!


----------



## Krisztinusz (2010 Március 28)

Az élet csak addig tart, amíg a cédula a csuklódról
lecsúszik a nagylábujjadra.
De a köztes időt próbáld tartalmasan eltölteni!


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

kivagyok


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

de most már értem


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

tegnap szívtam


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

bocs


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

már csak 11


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

vagyis 10


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

9


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

8


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

7


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

6


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

5


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

4


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

3


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

2


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

1


----------



## zup (2010 Március 29)

zéróÓ


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

7


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

6


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

5


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

4


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

3


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

2


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

1


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tifi-redwall.jpg?w=500&h=333


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tifi-beer.jpg?w=450&h=338


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/2.jpg?w=500&h=338


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/thomasw-electrictoothbrush.jpg?w=350&h=450


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tifi-ikeapoor.jpg?w=475&h=317


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tifi-cooking.jpg?w=336&h=418


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tifi-signal.jpg?w=500&h=375


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/joed-stormdoor.jpg?w=409&h=450


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/zoekwindowfix.jpg?w=500&h=330


----------



## annalány88 (2010 Március 29)

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/evabbq.jpg?w=500&h=375


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 .... kész!


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Ja, így nem éri! ;o)


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Gondoltam, lerövidítem az időt.


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Nem jött be!


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Na azért annyira nem vagyok butus (vagy igen?)


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Csak vicc próbált lenni


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r,s,t


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Érdekes, kisbetűkkel sem fogadja el


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Megpróbáljam nagybetűkkel?


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Vagy alakzatokkal?


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

3 l---- eeeeee


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Az előző alakzat megfejtése : háromszögek


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

A körökkel sajnos csak olyat tudok, ami félreérthető


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Most mondták a TV-ben, hogy 2012.12.12. - én VILÁGVÉGE!


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Akkor belehúzok (húúúú), hogy legyen értelme a 20 hsz-omnak


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Mármint, nem a hsz-aimnak legyenek értelmei


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Hanem a 20-nak


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

Akkor


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

próbálok én is


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

20 értelmes jellegű


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

hozzászólást kreálni,


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Végülis, egy közösség tagjaként (állandó) kiülni az ablakba és végignézni a világvégé-t, az nem csoportos öngyilkosság ugye?


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

amivel végre


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

állandó tagként


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

részese lehetek


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Na ezért biztos seggbe rúgnak engem


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

ennek a


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

Már fáj is


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

közösségnek


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

;o) de meg van a 20


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

bár meg kell


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

jegyeznem,


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

sok sikert leig


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

hogy ez a


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

kösz imibá, grat a 20-hoz


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

szóval ez a 20 másodperc


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

két hsz között


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

végtelenül fájdalmasnak


----------



## leig (2010 Március 29)

imponál. de azért kösz, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Imibá1 (2010 Március 29)

THX, gyorsan meg van az


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

Rendben, akkor hajrá 20 hozzászólás ....
1. Szép Hétfőt mindenkinek!


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

2. Az aszpirin a természet adománya a modern ember számára.


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

3. "Ez röhejes, a romantikus regényírókon mindenki csak röhög (amíg el nem olvas egy romantikus regényt!)."


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

4. "Legyen bármilyen elviselhetetlen az iskola, mindenki a kizárástól retteg a legjobban." Ugye?


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

5. "A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat."


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

6. Merthogy: "Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele."....


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

Huh, akkor


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Várom a tavaszt


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

most írjak


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

abcd


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

még idézeteket,


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

vagy sem?


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

1234


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

mert ha csak


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

úgy írogatok semmit


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

akkor az


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

nem gond?


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

Na majd


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

csak jelzi


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

valaki, ha


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Az igaz barátot joggal nevezhetjük a természet remekművének.


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

ez így nem okés.


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

De, ha ez


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Aki barátot talál,kincset talál


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

valóban ilyen


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

egyszerű, akkor


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

A szerelem az, amikor másik ember boldogsága fontosabb a sajátodnál.


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

minden elismerésem


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Megannyi igaz szerelem közül csak egy a valódi: melyben az összes többi benne van.


----------



## V'oliva (2010 Március 29)

az ötletgazdának TAPS, TAPS, TAPS!!!
Hopp, és megvan a 20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Szerelemért csupán szerelem kell.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Másoktól várni a boldogságunkat éppoly ostobaság, mintha másoktól várnánk, hogy helyettünk nőjenek fel, helyettünk tanuljanak, helyettünk szenvedjenek, örüljenek és éljenek.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Minden állandóan változik. Semmi sem maradhat meg, ami nem újul meg folyamatosanMinden állandóan változik. Semmi sem maradhat meg, ami nem újul meg folyamatosan..


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

játék akkor felhőtlen, akkor lesz a képzelet paradicsoma, ha szabályait mindenben betartják.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj! El fog múlni.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Akármilyen csodás hajnal ragyogja is be az ember életét, a végén éppen úgy koporsóba szegelik, és gödörbe dobják.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Ne ítéljetek, hogy ne ítéltessetek. Mert a milyen ítélettel ítéltek, olyannal ítéltettek, és a milyen mértékkel mértek, olyannal mérnek néktek.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Az élet nem arra való, hogy élvezzük, hanem hogy átessünk rajta és befejezzük.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Az élet nem ismétlődik meg, vigyázni kell rá.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

Az élet legmagasabb rendű formája a művészet, mert a művészet a legnagyobb, a legmagasabb rendű életszeretet.


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

na és


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

1233


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

2552


----------



## rbszilvi (2010 Március 29)

űűű


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

Így könnyű lesz 20-at összegyűjteni.


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

Hála és köszönet!


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

Ilyet még sehol sem láttam.


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

Bármint, ilyen "üzenetgyüjtő" topikot


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

Nagyon örülök, e miatt


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

mert a kis unokahúgom


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

már nagyon türelmetlen


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

szeretné megnézni hogy mi van a gyereksarokban


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

jaj, mindig ezek a hercegnők!


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

hát ez a hercegnőkorszak, mit tegyek


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

mutatok neki képeket


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

mert a számítógépben minden van 
azt már tudja


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

pedig még alig tud valamit a világból


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

de az egeret tudja kezelni


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

bezzeg fölöltözni nem tud egyedűl


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

de az egérrel igazi zsonglőr


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

ez már az új generáció


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

én azért örülök hogy a régi világba születtem


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

hát nagyon jól elbeszélgettem magammal


----------



## bupet (2010 Március 29)

azt hiszem most megyek, szétnézek
köszi még egyszer!


----------



## Mr.Louise (2010 Március 29)

Nem az a hosszú ami annak látszik, hanem amit könnyen kevésbé rövidnek vélünk.. (ez szürrealizmus, amúgy meg az a hosszú a mi a metrikus rendszerben 1 m felett van)


----------



## Gyalma (2010 Március 29)

*jelszó:dungeon-team.com*

jelszó:dungeon-team.comkiss


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

miután megfvan a 20, egyből tölthetek?


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

remélem igen


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

muszáj lenne az a német táblázat :/


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

most néztem meg az így neveld a sárkányodat c mesét


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

mindenkinek ajánlom, nagyon édes vicces


----------



## fancsol (2010 Március 29)

meg természetesen a fel! alap.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Remek ötlet ez a topik...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

és ha már itt vagyok, talán valami értelmeset is mondhatnák...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

vagy nem.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Bárki szokta nézni a Red vs Blue-t?


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Az egy Halo machinima.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Az első 5 évad innen visszatekintve nem tűnik olyan jónak...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

de régen még új volt és viccesnek tűnt.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Akárhogy is, azóta rengeteget fejlődtek...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

mind szinészi játékban...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

és technikában is...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

mivel váltottak...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

és mostmár Halo3-ban rendezik őket...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

szóval a 6. évadtól állati jó lett...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

szerintem.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Jelenleg nem volt új epizód kirakva az oldalukra...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

és eddig 7 normál évad volt...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

azt hiszem 3 mini-sorozat...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

és néhány rész az ODST-ben.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Hát, azt hiszem lassan meg is vagyok...


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

köszönöm szépen a topikot.


----------



## Sanya5 (2010 Március 29)

Mostmár van 21 kommentem, wuhú!


----------



## Judith01 (2010 Március 29)

Sanya, nagyon ügyes vagy- Nekem valahogy nem akar összejönni.


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

mfhhmfghng


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

56


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

jhdbdhbcbcbcbb


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

hfb


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Március 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


sziasztok


----------



## nagykovi (2010 Március 29)

*az első*

Ez az első hozzászólás nem tudom mire jó


----------



## nagykovi (2010 Március 29)

*2.*

Most tényleg még 18x kell írnom,hogy el tudjak olvasni bármit is az oldalon?


----------



## nagykovi (2010 Március 29)

*3.*

Óvónő vagyok és sok hasznos dolgot láttam az oldalon,de még 17 írás kell


----------



## nagykovi (2010 Március 29)

már alig várom


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

ez lesz a 14.


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

holnap ilyenkor már állandó tag leszek


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

jaj de jó lesz


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

ez meg a 17


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

18


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

19


----------



## ancsa88 (2010 Március 29)

Már csak 20 órát kell várnom és állandó tag leszek!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 29)

9?


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 29)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Erőszakos kannak sok a szőre.


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 29)

11


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

E két répát, na vedd, agárdi, drága, de van tápértéke.


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Csipkebogyo! Köszönöm! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Lassan kész! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

A tyúkólba rab dobál, de kenguru rúg neked lábodba, rabló kutya


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Már csak pár bejegyzés kell! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Már nincs sok! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Ez lesz az! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

Most lesz kész! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

:smile:! :smile:! 
Sikerült! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## Kiara2007 (2010 Március 29)

További szép napot, estét mindekinek! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:! :smile:!


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Krokodilos pillantás


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Két régi levél a gyártól: a tejet a lótrágyalével ígérték!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Réti pipitér.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Erős a sas őre.


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

kisskisskisskisskiss


:9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9::9:

:444:


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Szárad a darázs.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Rám német nem lel, elmentem én már.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Te mező, neveled eleven őzemet.


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Szerintem soha se lesz meg a 20 hozászolásom.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Apáca, lenyel a cápa!


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Keresik a tavat a kis erek.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Kosarasok kosara sok.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén odavan a bánya rabja: jaj, Baranyában a vadon élő Kis Pálnét nem keresik.


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Csak a mama makacs.


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Még egy kis idö és talán .....


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Goromba rab morog


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Idézet a saját irásaimból 

_[FONT=&quot] Fura dolog az élet. Ki hinné el, hogy a boldogsághoz nem kell más, mint meghalni. Vagy közel kerülni a halál élményéhez. Hiszen meghaltál, ha csak képletesen is, de túlélted a halált, csak akkor tudod meg milyen szép az élet. A “halál élményétől” minden más lesz apró, és jelentéktelen dolgok válnak fontossá hirtelen[/FONT]_


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

_Haldoklás az, amikor már _
_Annyira fáj a fájdalom, hogy_
_Nem érzel már fájdalmat, de kell,_


----------



## rdnzl (2010 Március 29)

Öreg erős paprikafa alá álla a fakír pap, Sőre Gerő.


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

_Annyira kell, hogy akarni nem tudod._
_Porrá válsz, meghal a lelked, de tested _
_Lángra gyúl a szenvedélyek poklának tüzében._


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

_ Te és én_

_ Lassan elszakadtam A zuhanás pörgés forgás megszűnt. Éreztem hiányozni fog. Mert mindig is hiányzott. Igaz nem sokáig. Nem sajnálkoztam tovább. Hagytam Fanny hangja eljusson hozzám és kezdtem érteni szavai tartalmát. Mint haldokló az utolsó szalmaszálba úgy kapaszkodtam ebbe és bele zuhantam a létembe. Krisz.... halottam aggódó kiáltását. _


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

_Nehezemre eset mint egy ujjszültnek de kinyitottam a szemem és láttam az arcot ...ajkaim csak formálták a szavakat de idő kelet míg a hang elhagyta halk sóhajként ajkamat..._


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

_... Tudtad, hogy a sírás imádság a lélek felszabadul és a kőnyied által megtisztulva megerősödve elviselni, tudja a dolgokat._


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Ez egy szép nap , minden csodás , én szeretem napok lágy és könyed mülását , hiszen ez az egyetlen ami mindig ugyan az...


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Idötlen idök ota , bug a szél a fák alatt


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Ha lemegy a nap az ég vörösen izó vértocsává lényegül


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Csillagok diszitik az éj bársony ruháját mint apró gyámántok fénye a ragyogásuk


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

Utólsó szó melyet leirok az utolsó szó melyet kimondok már semit nem jelent... idöm lejárt és menem kell 
Köszönöm


----------



## ÉVA -IBOLYA (2010 Március 29)

A jövö a lehetöségek tárháza


----------



## medizoli (2010 Március 30)

*Köszike*

Köszönöm szépen az ötleteket.
Nagyon jó az odal


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 30)

13


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 30)

14


----------



## csibike3 (2010 Március 30)

közben dolgozik tovább


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

nagyon


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

a


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

fórum


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

ja


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

jó


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

kimaradt


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)




----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

nehéz


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

szószátyárnak


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

lenni,


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

ha


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

nincs


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

mit


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

mondanom!


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

:-(


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

5 - ,-)


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

4 ;-)


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

3 :-0


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

2 )


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

1 -


----------



## whitegreat (2010 Március 30)

megvan


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

55


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

53


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

52


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

51


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

50


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

49


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

48


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

47


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

46


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

45


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

44


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

43


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

42


----------



## rikk8 (2010 Március 30)

41


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Ha én most azt csak annyit írok, hogy "A", akkor az már egy hozzászólásnak számiít? XD


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Ezt igennek veszem. XD


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Oké. Ez most a 3. lesz! XD


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

A 4.


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Na! Ez már az 5!


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

És 6! XD


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Haladás! Ez már 7! XD


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

"A" énezt nemértem xD


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Na még 12! XD


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

2


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

3


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Már csak 11! XD
@esztike003: Te se? Hát én se! XD


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

4


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Már megvan a fele! XD


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

5


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

6


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Közeledek. Már csak 9 kell.


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*7*

7


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

8.


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*8*

8:``:


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

7.


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

9


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*:d*

wíííí 10


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

6.


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*11*

*11*


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*12*

12:444:


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

5. Xd


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*13*

13


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

4.
Mindjárt beérsz Esztike. XD


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*14*

14kiss


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

3...


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*15*

15


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*tizenhat*

16


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

2...


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

17


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

1!


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*tizennyolc*

18


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Kilövés!!! Xd


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*19*

19 ..kisskiss


----------



## esztike003 (2010 Március 30)

*hússzz király*

20


----------



## yamikaze91 (2010 Március 30)

Asszem most már megvan a 20. XD


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Kezdem :1


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Rem. nem nevettek


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Én is kezdem. 1


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

És folytatom is. 2


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Ez egy kicsit ciki. De 3.


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Hát akkor 4.


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

És továbbra is 5.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Nem tagadom lusta ember vagyok,


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

De a virágot kedvelem akár a nagyok.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

De a virágok közül csak egyfajtát ismerek,


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

De akkor is kell az a könyv. 6


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Mely azt mondja évi egy locsolást igényelek..


----------



## Susy60 (2010 Március 30)

*visszaszámlálás*

Már csak 4


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Itt van már az id&otilde; nem késlekedem,


----------



## Susy60 (2010 Március 30)

Már csak 3


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Bocsi, hogy belevau a költészetedbe.


----------



## Susy60 (2010 Március 30)

Már csak 2


----------



## Susy60 (2010 Március 30)

Cél!!!


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

S ha szabad máris intézkedem.


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Nagyon fúj a szél odakint.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

vége de van egy másik is:


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Egy éve volt húsvét,


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Úgy emlékszem vissza,


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Már én is visszaszámlálok.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Sok leányzó azóta is,


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

A kölnivizet szidja.


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Mi már megfestettük a tojásokat a lánnyal.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Gondoltam hát nem kell kölni,


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Mi mindig várjuk a locsolókat.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Fulladjon más a szagától,


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Ez a víz majd elpárolog,


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

Mindjárt megvagyok. Még egy kicsit.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Úgy bizony magától.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Akit ezzel meglocsolok,


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

És már finisben vagyok.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Nem hervad el soha.


----------



## CARO (2010 Március 30)

És még egy ráadást, hogy bizti ami bizti.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Ha ossze rakod elég jól hangzik, használjátok egészséggel.


----------



## SGreg (2010 Március 30)

Be a sűrejébe!


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

5


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

6


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

7


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

8


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

9


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

11


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

12


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

10


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

13


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

Én előrébb vagyok 
14


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

11


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

15


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

16


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

17


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

láttam


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

de majd utolérlek


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

közben más dolgom is van


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

így


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

18


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

nem tudok


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

azt nem hinném  
már mint hogy utolérsz 
19


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

minden 20 másodpercben


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

írni


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

dehogynem


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

azt nem mondtam, hogy mikor érlek utol


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

20 győztem  XD


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

elvileg végeztem.....


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

ez nem ér te győztél :s


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

még meg is előztelek


----------



## aurora78 (2010 Március 30)

nem megmondtam :-D


----------



## N0rbert00 (2010 Március 30)

na, így jártam


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

Mi a csók?
- Kopogtatás az emeleten, hogy a földszint kiadó-e.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

Atomvillanáskor ne álljunk tank mögé, mert ránkolvad!


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Mondja, asszonyom, hány gyermeke van?
- Most várom a hatodikat. 
- Valóban? Nem is látszik. Mikorra várja?
- Bármelyik percben itt lehet. Leküldtem a boltba tejért.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

alma = egészség
egészség = erő
erő = hatalom
hatalom = pénz
pénz = nők
nők = házasság
házasság = kín
kín = lassú halál

- Kérsz egy almát?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Anya, mi lesz azzal az autóval, ami már semmire se jó?
- Azt, kisfiam, rásózzák apádra.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

Három barátnő beszélget a házaséletről. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Az én férjem olyan, mint egy Rolls-Royce, lágy és kifinomult. 
- Az enyém olyan, mint egy Porsche, erős és gyors.
- Az én férjem olyan, mint egy öreg Chevy, kézzel kell beindítani, és gyorsan az ülésbe pattanni, míg jár a motor.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

Sikoltás hallatszik a fürdőszobából, a férj beront, és látja, hogy a felesége a kád fölé hajolva mossa a haját, és egy idegen férfi ugrik ki éppen az ablakon. Az asszony kiabálni kezd:
- Drágám, az a férfi kétszer megerőszakolt!
- Kétszer? Miért nem kiáltottál már az elsőnél?
- Mert azt hittem, hogy te vagy az... amíg bele nem kezdett másodjára is.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

A rámenős férj:

Hajnali háromkor totál részegen hazamegy. Bűzlik a női parfümtől, az ingén rúzsfoltok. Megtapogatja a felesége fenekét:
- Te vagy a következő.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

A naiv férj:

Hajnali háromkor totál részegen hazamegy. Belép az ajtón, a felesége sodrófával várja. Mire ő:
- Drágám, te már hajnalban sütsz?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

A pofátlan férj:

Hajnali háromkor totál részegen hazamegy. A felesége fekszik az ágyban, de ébren van. A pasi fog egy széket, és az ágy mellé ül. Az asszony kérdezi:
- Mit jelentsen ez?
- Az első sorban akarok ülni, amikor a cirkusz elkezdődik.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

A goromba férj:

Hajnali háromkor totál részegen hazamegy. A felesége fekszik az ágyban, de ébren van. A nő éppen megszólal, mire a pasi rámordul:
- Csönd legyen! Elég büntetés nekem az, hogy duplán látlak!


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

A feleség bemegy a konyhába és meglátja a férjét egy légycsapóval.
- Mit csinálsz?
Férj:
- Legyekre vadászom.
- És mennyit ütöttél már le?
- Három hímet és két nőneműt.
A feleség meglepődve kérdezi:
- Honnan tudtad, hogy melyik a hím és melyik a nőstény?
- Három a sörösüvegen ült, kettő a telefonon.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Ez a myasthenia gravis befolyásolja a memóriáját?
- Igen.
- És milyen módon befolyásolja?
- Nem emlékszem.
- Szóval elfelejtette! Mégis, tudna egy példát mondani valamiről, amit elfelejtett?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Hány éves a fia, aki magával lakik?
- Harmincöt, vagy harmincnyolc, nem tudom pontosan.
- Hány éve lakik magával?
- Negyvenöt.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Szóval van három gyermeke, igaz?
- Igaz.
- Hány fiú?
- Egy sem.
- Hány lány?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Szóval a teherbe esése augusztus 8.?
- Igen!
- És maga mit csinált az alatt?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Hogy végződött az első házassága?
- Halállal.
- Kinek a halálával?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Tudna személyleírást adni az alanyról?
- Közepes magasságú, szakállas.
- Nő vagy férfi?


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Emlékszik, hogy mikor vizsgálta meg a holttestet?
- A boncolás kb. este 8,30-kor történt.
- És Kovács úr halott volt ebben az időpontban?
- Nem, ott ült az asztalon és csodálkozott, hogy miért boncolom.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

- Doktor úr, mielőtt elkezdte a boncolást, ellenőrizte az egyén pulzusát?
- Nem.
- Ellenőrizte a vérnyomását?
- Nem.
- Tehát lehetséges, hogy az egyén életben volt, amikor elkezdte boncolni.
- Az egyén agya az asztalomon volt egy üvegtartályban,de lehetséges, hogy életben volt és ügyvédként praktizált valahol.


----------



## Patriota (2010 Március 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

Öngyilkos merénylő oktató:
-Figyelem, csak egyszer mutatom meg!


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

-Szeretsz?
-Nem!
-De én szeretlek!


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

-Az osztály hatvan százaléka meg fog bukni!
-Nem is vagyunk annyian!


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

- Katona! Fel tudna váltani egy ezrest?
- Persze, haver.
- Katona, így nem beszélünk egy tiszttel! Szóval fel tudja váltani?
- Nem, uram


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

Bíróságon:
- Vádlott! Mivel tudja magyarázni, hogy mellbe lőtte az anyósát?
- Aláhordott a puskám.


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

Katonaságnál rászól a közkatonára a felettese:
- Menjen a konyhára krumplit pucolni!
- Nem mehetek kérem, vírushordozó vagyok!
- Nem érdekel, azt majd más széthordja maga helyett..


----------



## Arkheon (2010 Március 30)

Computer-es férj válaszai:
Feleség: Bevásároltál?
Férj: Bad command or filename.
Feleség: megkértelek még a reggel...
Férj: Syntax Error. Abort?
Feleség: Még az új televiziót sem?
Férj: Variable not found....
Feleség: Ok, add ide a hitelkártyádat, majd én bevásárolok...
Férj: Sharing Violation. Access denied!
Feleség: Te komolyan beszélsz, viccelsz vagy csak idegesíteni akarsz?
Férj: Too many parameters...
Feleség: Nem értem, hogy miért pont hozzád mentem feleségül?
Férj: Data type mismatch.
Feleség: És a fizetésedet mikor kapod?
Férj: File in use... Try later.
Feleség: Akaratlanul is megkérdem... jelentek én valamit a Te számodra?
Férj: Unknown Virus


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Hy all!


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Na meg is van az első..


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Ezen akkorát röhögtem


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Mármint ezen nah: 

-Az osztály hatvan százaléka meg fog bukni!
-Nem is vagyunk annyian!


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Láccik h új vok még itt


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Most ha elég az h beszólok ide párszor és mehet a téma akkor mi értelme van a min. mennyiségnek?


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Ezzel nem sok okosságot teszek hozzá a fórumhoz


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Nade inkább nem beszélek magam ellen


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Összejön lassan


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Már 9 megvan


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Vagyis 10 jah nem akkor már 11


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Eltaláltam


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Már csak pár db kell


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Hogy miért nem jön erre ilyenkor senki?


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Na mennyi kell még?


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Lassan nagykorú leszek


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Sweet sixteen


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Kár hogy nem tudok Kanadaiul


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Nagykorú lettem jee


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

Kicsit gyorsan öregszem... de azért még öregszem


----------



## lala lala (2010 Március 31)

No további jó fórumozást annak aki elolvasta e sosorkat


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Húsvét következik*

Már csak egy pár nap és itt van a Húsvét


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Tavasz*

Olyan jó, hogy tavasszal újjá éled a Világ!


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Örülök*

Örülök, hogy irhatok.


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Szép az élet*

Szép az élet


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Kutya*

Kutya nélkül lehet élni, de nem jó.kiss


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Tenger*

A tenger fövenyén szeretek mezitlább járni.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Tanulás nehéz de fontos!


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Hosszu nap a mai!


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Lassan járj tovább élsz!


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

KInek Pap Kinek a Papné


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Tavasz van szép lesz a táj


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Édesem, szeretlek!*

Néha rádöbbenek, hogy bármikor elveszthetlek


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Szép idő szép vidék a termásze ujra ébred


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Néha elgondolkodom milyen lehet egy macska szemszögéből a világ


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Édesem, szeretlek!*

*Néha rádöbbenek, hogy bármikor elveszthetlek, S arra, hogy nem elég, ha csak egyszer mondom, szeretlek. Hogy bármikor történhet veled, vagy velem valami. Hogy milyen jó hangodat hallani. Arra, hogy milyen nehéz őszintének lenni. És milyen könnyű egy szóval megbántottá tenni. Hogy meg kell mondani, ha valami fáj. Arra, hogy mindent tönkre tehet egy összeszorított száj. Hogy túl rövid az élet arra, hogy veszekedjünk. S, hogy mindig csak jobb sorsot reméljünk. Arra, hogy mindig kell, hogy legyen erőnk arra, hogy nevessünk. És mindig kell idő arra, hogy szeressünk!*


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Az élet rövif ki kell élvezni minden egyes percét!


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om*

*Mikor a szíved már csordultig tele,
Mikor nem csönget rád, soha senki se,
Mikor sötét felhő borul életedre,
Mikor kiket szeretsz, nem jutsz az eszükbe.
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, reményteljesen,
S fohászkodj: 
MIATYÁNK, KI VAGY A MENNYEKBEN!*


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om (folytatása)*

*Mikor a magányod ijesztőn rád szakad,
Mikor kérdésedre választ a csend nem ad,
Mikor körülvesz a durva szók özöne,
Átkozódik a "rossz", - erre van Istene!
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne roppanj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, és hittel rebegd:
Uram! 
SZENTELTESSÉK MEG A TE NEVED!*


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

A pénz minden gonoszság gyökere... és az embernek szüksége van gyökerekre.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Budapesten kétféle gyalogos van: kaszkador és kamikázé.


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(folytatás)2*

*Mikor mindenfelől forrong a "nagyvilág",
Mikor elnyomásban szenved az igazság,
Mikor szabadul a Pokol a Földre,
Népek homlokára Káin bélyege van sütve,
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne törjél bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, - hol örök fény ragyog,
S kérd: Uram! 
JÖJJÖN EL A TE ORSZÁGOD!*


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Egyesek szerint a szó akkor hal meg, ha kimondják. Szerintem akkor kezd el élni igazán.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

. Ha könnyűnek találod azt, amit mások nehéznek, tehetséges vagy. Ha meg tudod tenni, ami a tehetségesek számára lehetetlen, akkor zseni.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

A karfiol nem más, mint káposzta, csak főiskolát végzett.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Utasítást adtam, hogy vészhelyzet esetén ébresszenek föl, még akkor is, ha épp kormányülésen vagyok.
/Ronald Reagan/


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Itt nyugszik Else Smith, Thomas Smith kofaragó felesége. Ezt az emléket férje állította emlékezetére és munkája szemléltetéséül. Ugyanilyen típusú síremlék kétszázötven dollár.
/Sírfelirat/


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(folytatás)3*

*Mikor beléd sajdul a rideg valóság,
Mikor életednek nem látod a hasznát,
Mikor magad kínlódsz, láztól gyötörve,
Hisz bajban nincs barát, ki veled törődne!
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne keseredj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, - hajtsd meg homlokod,
S mondd: Uram! 
LEGYEN MEG A TE AKARATOD!*


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

A hazug embert könnyebb utolérni, ha sánta.


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om8folytatás)5*

*Mikor a "kisember" fillérekben számol,
Mikor a drágaság az idegekben táncol,
Mikor a "gazdag" milliót költ: hogy "éljen",
S millió szegény a "nincstől" hal éhen,
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne roskadj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, - tedd össze két kezed,
S kérd: Uram! 
ADD MEG A NAPI KENYERÜNKET!*


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Sose vegyél semmit, aminek nyele van. Azzal dolgozni kell.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Hm, nehéz az élet...vasalni a nadrágba.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Egy évben van 313 egész tűrhető nap. Meg 52 hétfő. (Garfield)
Egy fecske nem csinál nyarat, de a nyár sok fecskét csinál.
Egy férfi nő nélkül olyan, mint egy hát púp nélkül.
Egy kutya olcsóbb, mint egy feleség. Kevesebbet eszik és már bundája is van.
Egy üveg sör olyan, mint a hangya. Sosem jár egyedül.
Egy váratlan nukleáris háború elcseszheti az egész napodat.


----------



## pali10 (2010 Március 31)

Kerüld a másnaposságot! Maradj részeg.


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(folytatás)6*

*Mikor életedbe lassan belefáradsz,
Mikor hited gyöngül, - sőt - ellene támadsz,
Mikor: hogy imádkozz, nincs kedved, sem erőd,
Minden lázad benned, hogy - tagadd meg "ŐT",
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne egyezz bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, s hívd Istenedet!
Uram! Segíts! 
S BOCSÁSD MEG VÉTKEIMET!*


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(foltatás)7*

*Mikor életedbe lassan belefáradsz,
Mikor hited gyöngül, - sőt - ellene támadsz,
Mikor: hogy imádkozz, nincs kedved, sem erőd,
Minden lázad benned, hogy - tagadd meg "ŐT",
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne egyezz bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, s hívd Istenedet!
Uram! Segíts! 
S BOCSÁSD MEG VÉTKEIMET!*


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(folytatás)8*

*Mikor a "nagyhatalmak" a BÉKÉT TÁRGYALJÁK,
MIKOR A BÉKE SEHOL! csak egymást gyilkolják,
Mikor népeket a vesztükbe hajtják,
S kérded: miért tűröd ezt ISTENEM, MI ATYÁNK?!
Ó "lélek", ne csüggedj! Ne pusztulj bele!
Nézz fel a magasba, s könyörögve szólj!
Lelkünket kikérte a "rossz", támad, s tombol! 
URAM! MENTS MEG A KÍSÉRTÉSTŐL!
MENTS MEG A GONOSZTÓL!
AMEN!

*


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Az én mi Atyánk-om(befejezés)*

*S akkor megszólal a MESTER, keményen - szelíden,
Távozz Sátán - szűnj vihar!
BÉKE, s CSEND legyen!
Miért féltek kicsinyhitűek? 
BÍZZATOK ! Hisz' én megigértem Nektek!
Pokoli hatalmak rajtatok erőt nem vesznek
Hűséges kis nyájam, ÉN PÁSZTOROTOK vagyok,
S a végső időkig - VELETEK MARADOK!*


----------



## zemike (2010 Március 31)

*Mert ott leszek*

信頼 = hit

希望 = remény


愛 = szeretet


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

A tudomány csalhatatlan, csak a tudósok tévednek.
Anatole France


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik. A tudatlan ritkán. A bolond soha.
Emile Faguet


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

Amit sosem vontak kétségbe, az nincs bebizonyítva.
Denis Diderot


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

ez milyen jó ötlet!!


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

így simán összejönnek a hozzászólások!


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

A szervezés az, amit azelőtt csinálsz, mielőtt csinálni kezdesz valamit.
Milne


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

én is itt találtam meg egy-két dolgot, amiket SEHOL MÁSHOL!!!


----------



## Westeros (2010 Március 31)

Valószínűleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt.
Woody Allen


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

Remélem, lezárt fórumból is lehet letölteni


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

majd meglátjuk


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

Jó ez a Woody Allen-os idézet!!!


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

nekem most egy idézet sem jut eszembe, pedig rengeteget lementettem a gépemre


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

találkozás és búcsúzás, az élet annyi csak
valaki jön, valaki megy, s az emlék megmarad

leonard da ung


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

azért csak eszembe jutott egy


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

bár ez pont szomorú, de mindegy


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

bizony ám!igazad van Maszat


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

Budapesten jelenleg borult az ég


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

nem akarok értelmetlenségeket írni...


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

Nyugaton a helyzet változatlan


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

melyik versből van?

Mit nekem te zordon Kárpátoknak,fenyvesekkel vadregényes tája?tán csodállak ámde nem szeretlek s képzetem hegyvölgyed nem járja.


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

a helyes megfejtés: Petőfi: Az Alföld


----------



## paramyxo (2010 Március 31)

*József Attila: Születésnapomra*
Harminckét éves lettem én -
meglepetés e költemény
csecse
becse:
ajándék, mellyel meglepem
e kávéházi szegleten
magam
magam.
Harminckét évem elszelelt
s még havi kétszáz sose telt.
Az ám,
Hazám!
Lehettem volna oktató,
nem ily töltőtoll koptató
szegény
legény.
De nem lettem, mert Szegeden
eltanácsolt az egyetem
fura
ura.
Intelme gyorsan, nyersen ért
a „Nincsen apám” versemért,
a hont
kivont
szablyával óvta ellenem.
Ideidézi szellemem
hevét
s nevét:
„Ön, amig szóból értek én,
nem lesz tanár e féltekén” -
gagyog
s ragyog.
Ha örül Horger Antal úr,
hogy költőnk nem nyelvtant tanul,
sekély
e kéj. -
Én egész népemet fogom
nem középiskolás fokon
taní-
tani!
_1937. ápr. 11._


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

...vagy most pont azt teszem??


----------



## tyllax (2010 Március 31)

Akkor meg nem értem minek a 20 "értékelhető" hozzászólás, ha ilyen is van???


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

Paramyxo! Imádom ezt a verset!
nagyon jól el lehet mondani, árnyalni, megélni, miközben szavalod!


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

Tyllax! Ez segítség a Kormányosoktól!
Ők nem keresztbe akarnak tenni, hanem pont segíteni!


----------



## Maszat0811 (2010 Március 31)

szerintem nagyon jó ötlet!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Arisztid levelet ír az anyósának.
- Miért írsz olyan nagy betűkkel? - kérdezi Tasziló.
- Mert nagyot hall szegény.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

A börtönőr benyit a rabhoz:
- Jöjjön a beszélőre, mert itt van az anyósa!
Mire a rab:
- Mondja azt inkább neki, hogy házon kívül vagyok.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Két barát beszélget:
- Hallottad? A Kovács anyósa belesett a kanálisba.
- Szegény asszony!
- De időben érkezett segítség, és kihúzták.
- Szegény Kovács!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Két skót találkozik:
- Voltál vasárnap a templomban?
- Persze.
- Érdekes, nem vettelek észre.
- Nem csodálom, ugyanis én vittem körbe a perselyt!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Két rendőr horgászik. Egyszer csak elúszik előttük egy döglött hal. Megszólal az egyik:
- Nem is tudtam, hogy a hal is vízbe fulladhat.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

És most a biciklivel lemegyek a földszintig.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Az útépítésen a főnök odamegy a munkásokhoz:
- Fiúk, nem érkeztek meg a lapátok.
- Sebaj, majd egymásra támaszkodunk.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Jean, mit tárcsáz a telefonon?
- Semmit uram, csak a figyelmét akarom felhívni.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Jean, legyen szíves, döntse meg egy kicsit az asztalt!
- Miért, uram?
- Dőlt betűvel szeretnék írni.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Jean, mi ez a dubörgés a szekrényben?
- Csak a ruhák mennek ki a divatból!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Jean mi volt ez a nagy csattanás?
- Hasad a hajnal, uram.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

- Pistike, mondj egy tagadó mondatot!
- A Gyuri megette az uzsonnámat.
- De hát hol van ebben a tagadás?
- A Gyuri tagadja.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Irodalom órán:
- Pistike, neked ki a kedvenc íród?
- A papám. Ő szokta írni az igazolásokat, amikor nem jövök iskolába.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Az egyetemista diák először megy haza iskolakezdés óta.
Az anyja mondja neki:
- Kisfiam, levágtam két tyúkot. Mit főzzek belőlük?
Erre a diák:
- Pálinkát!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Pistikét a suliról faggatja a szomszéd néni:
- És melyik a kedvenc tárgyad az iskolában?
- A csengő.


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Pistike, melyik óceán ez? - kérdezi a tanár a térképre mutatva.
A fiú mélyen hallgat.
- Így van! Ez a Csendes-óceán!


----------



## vorako (2010 Március 31)

Orvos a beteghez:
- Na, segítettek az újfajta tabletták a feledékenység ellen?
- Milyen tabletták?


----------



## Kuriszka (2010 Március 31)

Az ifjú menyasszony kérdezi a paptól:
- Tisztelendő úr! Ön szerint szabad nemi életet élni az esküvő előtt?
- Persze, de csak ha nem késnek el emiatt a ceremóniáról!


----------



## kovieszter (2010 Március 31)

Na jó vicc nem jut eszembe, de köszönöm a tippet!!!


----------



## kovieszter (2010 Március 31)

Már csak kb 40 óra.....


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Ez de jó !  köszi


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Én elmentem a vásárba fél pénzzel,
Windowst vettem másolt CD-n fél pénzzel,
Windows mondja Kék Halál,
Kárikittyom büdös windows, mégis van egy fél pénzem.
Visszamentem a vásárba fél pénzzel,
Megkerestem a zugárust fél pénzzel,
Árus mondja: "Kell ápdét!"
Kárikittyom édes ápdét, mégis van egy fél pénzem
Hazamentem a vásárból ápdéttel,
Telepítek, installálok két kézzel,
Windows mondja 0E,
Kárikittyom a jó anyád, de még van egy fél pénzem.
En elmentem szám. tech. boltba fél pénzzel,
Hardvert vettem szám. tech. boltban fél pénzzel,
Hardver mondja krr-krr-bumm,
Kárikittyom drága hardver, nem bírom ezt ép ésszel.
Lecseréltem az egészet, részletre,
Gatyám ráment, már nem eszek 2 éve,
A gépem már elavult,
Kárikittyom sörre költöm, ha lesz megint fél pénzem.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Két ördög találkozik. Az egyik vidám a másik szomorú. A vidám megkérdezi a szomorút.
- Miért vagy szomorú?
- Az utóbbi időben sok gondot okoznak nekünk a halott programozók.
- Miféle gondokat?
- Például tegnap az egyik láncfűrésszel a fél részleget likvidálta, mire sikerült neki megmagyarázni, hogy ez nem a DOOM folytatása.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

húsvét; Egy gondolat bánt engemet.
Elfeledtem a versemet.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Igaz, hogy én Mókás vagyok,
a vágyaim mégis nagyok:
meglocsollak s cserébe
tojást tégy e tenyérbe!
Csak tojással be nem érem,
az ÁFA-val együtt kérem.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Korán reggel felébredtem, messze-messze jártam,
Tündérország kiskertjébôl rózsavizet hoztam.
Na, te kislány, megöntözlek, ma van húsvét napja,
Tündököljön a két orcád, mint a piros rózsa.
Az illatos rózsavíztôl megnônek a lányok,
Zsebemben is elférnek a piros tojások.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Március 31)

Nyalka legény vagyok,
Lányokhoz indulok.
Mert ma minden lánynak
Rózsavizet hozok.
Megöntözem õket,
Mint a virágokat,
Nem venném lelkemre,
Hogy elhervadjanak.
Ám e fontos munkám
Ingyen nem tehetem,
Cserébe a hímestojást
Sorra ide kérem.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Amikor elálmosodom, ásítok.
I yawn when I get sleepy.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A szobámban van egy asztali lámpa.
I have a table lamp in my room.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Nevetés közben mozog az arcom. 
When I laugh cseeks move.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Áprilisban sokat esik.
In April it rains a lot.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Imádok vízbe csobbanni.
I love plunging into the water.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Az összes játékomat szeretem.
I like all my toys.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A kukorica fontos gabona.
Corn is an important cereal.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A labdám pattog.
My ball bounces.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A sellők a tengerben élnek.
Mermaids live in the sea.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Tojást sütök a serpenyőben.
I am frying some eggs in the pan.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A papírokat a szemeteskosárba dobom.
I throw the papers into the wastebasket.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Szeretek tornázni.
I like practising gymnastics.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Finom ez a turmix.
This milkshake tastes good.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Hollandia sok tulipánt exportál.
Holland exports a lot of tulips.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A tücskök éjjel muzsikálnak.
Crickets sing at night.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A tűzoltó tüzet olt.
Firemen put out fires.


----------



## zzoli69 (2010 Március 31)

Éljen a tavasz!


----------



## zzoli69 (2010 Március 31)

Éljen a jó idő!


----------



## zzoli69 (2010 Március 31)

Ne essen az eső!


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A kutya ugat.
The dog barks.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

A kezemen öt ujj van.
My hands has five fingers.


----------



## csicus (2010 Március 31)

Mindennap kiolvasom az újságot.
I read the newspaper every day.


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

1


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

2


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

3


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

4


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

5


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

6


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

7


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

8


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

9


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

10


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

11


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

12


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

13


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

14


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

15


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

16


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

17


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

18


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

19


----------



## Invex (2010 Március 31)

20


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

még 19


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

18


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

17


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

16


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

15


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

14


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

13


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

12


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

11


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

Talán itt a fele ? 10


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

9


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

8


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

7


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

6


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

5


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

4


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

3


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

2


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Március 31)

Talán ez az utolsó és lehet értelmesebb hozzászólásokat adni.


----------



## Sancsacsa (2010 Április 1)

Egy ráadást még küldök. Köszönet a türelemért.


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

ne is tudom pontosan....


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

akkor 12?


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

13


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

14


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

most 15


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

lassan haladok


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

akkor most mennyi?


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

18?


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

vagy 19?


----------



## medizoli (2010 Április 1)

nem, ez pontosan 20


----------



## drabence (2010 Április 1)

a Fold kereng, a Nap korong


----------



## drabence (2010 Április 1)

Friss a tavasz lehellete, haha, hihi, hehehehe


----------



## drabence (2010 Április 1)

Tobb repulo van a tenger alatt, mint tengeralattjaro a levegoben


----------



## szdinacska (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## szdinacska (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## kermi (2010 Április 1)

na talán ez segít


----------



## kermi (2010 Április 1)

nem tudom, hogy hány hozászólásom ment el.


----------



## kermi (2010 Április 1)

már egy hete regisztráltam, de se le se föl


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

sziasztok


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

tényleg nagyon szupi az oldal


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

egy kedves ismerősöm


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

ajánlotta


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)




----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

alig várom


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

hogy meglegyen a


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

20 üzi


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

ez a 9. hozzászólásom


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

ez már a 10.


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

és már csak


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

9 van hátra


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

ez a 13.


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

14.


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

17


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

18


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

8


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

19, már csak 1


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

9


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

és igeeen, ez az utolsó, rem sikerült


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

10


----------



## bamanda (2010 Április 1)

és egy ráadás


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

11


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

12


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

13


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

14


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

17


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

18


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

19


----------



## veszta (2010 Április 1)

20


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

*kosz*

Koszonom a tanácsot.


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

*kosz*

szuper dolgok


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

*kosz*

vegre


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

*kosz*

segitseg ovodara


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

ovis dolgok erdekelnek


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

kezdo ovono


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

abi


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

foglalkozas tervezet


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

ovi


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

david


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

komplex tevekenyseg


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

interaktiv


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

abc


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

gyerekek


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

imadom a gyerekeket


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

20


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

19


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

18


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

17


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

megegyszer koszonom


----------



## szuzse (2010 Április 1)

megvan a 20 megsem enged tolteni


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Hazudik ay Idő


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Alexsei Serghei Ivanovich


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

17


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

14


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

13


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

12


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

én még csak a 4-nél járok
de lehet hogy ezzel már 5


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

11


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

10


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

6


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Ebredj velem, egy nyari este


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Egy kissé unalmas csak számokat írni


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Feluton a hold fele


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Ébrednék én de csak akkor ha lány vagy


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Tobias, a tejesember


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Ábrándozva, vagy utazva?


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Utazva szebb lenne!


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Amióta sportolok olyan testrészem is fáj, amelynek a létezéséről eddig nem tudtam.


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Csillagtalan ej


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Felfigyelt már valaki arra, hogy hanyadik oldalon vagyunk most????


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

666 Ez azért már durva nem?


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

A nyuszika ugrált az erdő szélén... aztán leesett!


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Kianu utolértelek


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Marlboro man


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

For the Emperor


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Only in death does the duty ends


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

hogy kerültem a 667-re??

Az előbb még nem itt voltam


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Knowlege is power, guard it well


----------



## Kianu (2010 Április 1)

Warhammer 40000 mindorokre


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Hass, alkoss, gyarapíts és a haza fényre derül!

Ránk férne már egy kis fény!
Vagy derü???


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Mindig csak az az örökös móka...


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

és ledobá a rab láncait...


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

majdan felszabadulá...


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

és lön világosság!


----------



## trabant60 (2010 Április 1)

Szezám tárulj!


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

1


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

2


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

3


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

4


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

5


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

6


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

7


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

és 8


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

9


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

10


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

11


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

meg a 12


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

13


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

14


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

15


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

16


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

17


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

*18*


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

19


----------



## vii (2010 Április 1)

és persze a 20-as


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Tényleg nem könnyű összeszedni azt a 20-at...


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Számoljunk vissza: 10


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

9


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

8


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

7


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

6
Hú, törölni kell a homlokomat rendesen :-D


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Egész érdekes magammal társalogni :-D


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Na hagyok még holnapra is, úgy érdekesebb lesz :-D


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Á, mégis csak haladjunk...


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

Ha valaki idetévedne, és érdekli, az asztrológia rovatba felraktam egy letölthető programot...


----------



## RGabor (2010 Április 1)

És YES, megvan a 20... :-D


----------



## ladybi (2010 Április 1)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Lebegyev (2010 Április 1)

Sok érdekes dolgot talál itt az ember.


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 1)

jaj


----------



## merci79 (2010 Április 1)

még 1x


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Ki harapott és kit ?


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Ezek a megszakított


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

bejegyzések jó ötletnek tűnnek


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Azt nem tudom hogy ,


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

menyivel több dologhoz


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

tudok hozzá férni.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Hazudnék ha azt mondanám


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

hogy nem szeretnék


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

szétnézni ott is ahol csak


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

a húsz üzenetet küldők nézhetnek szét


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Az egy csodálatos hely.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Gyönyörű tájjal, hegyekkel


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

völgyekkel, kis falvakkal.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Igazad van valóban jó.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Ismerőssel ugyan még nem találkoztam.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Erre csak egy válasz lehetséges,íaőwvo,párs,


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

késő van de még nem vagyok álmos.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Itt van husvét .


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Már ez sem olyan mint húsz évvel ezelőtt volt.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

Ma már inkább csak az üzletről szól.


----------



## szoke2008 (2010 Április 1)

2010 04 01. A kész átverés nap.


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

78


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

87


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

88


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

77


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

999+


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7788


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

8888888888888


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

777777777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

88812540


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

8888888888888888888888


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

77777777777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

78799797


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

787+7+7+777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7+7+7+


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7+7+7+6666666666677777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7777777777777777


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

7899999999


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

555555555555


----------



## dora4 (2010 Április 2)

6666666666666


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Ha önmagadat birtokolod, semmit sem vesztettél el."

Seneca


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

Minden emberi élet egyedi, és minden emberi életnek értéke van.


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

Nem az a dolgunk, hogy mások legyünk, hanem az, hogy önmagunk.


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

Mindannyiunk előtt az a feladat áll, hogy a saját életünket éljük, és nem azt, amelyet elképzelünk magunknak,


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

amelyre vágyunk, vagy amilyet szent meggyőződésünk szerint megérdemelnénk.


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Így hát mindent el kell követnünk, hogy megszabaduljunk szorongás sugallta ítéleteinktől, és a folytonos összevetésektől."


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Az ember sokkal nagyobb, erősebb, komplexebb, mint a szorongása..."


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Akinek látod magad, azzá leszel."


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Aki ad, annak adatik."


----------



## Barci65 (2010 Április 2)

"Ha önmagadat birtokolod, semmit sem vesztettél el."

Seneca


----------



## hbogi (2010 Április 2)

a


----------



## hbogi (2010 Április 2)

b


----------



## zoltanzoltan (2010 Április 2)

*kétkedés*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


Az innensőről jövök, ott sem volt jobb...


----------



## zoltanzoltan (2010 Április 2)

Hiába az Örömóda.
öreg lettem, öröm oda...


----------



## broszett (2010 Április 2)

Jók ezek az idézetek.


----------



## broszett (2010 Április 2)

Kellenek is.


----------



## broszett (2010 Április 2)

Jobb is, minha azt írnánk: a


----------



## broszett (2010 Április 2)

Az a rossz a semmittevésben, hogy nem tudod mikor végzel.


----------



## broszett (2010 Április 2)

Az ígéret szép szó, de a landwirtschaftausstellung még szebb.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Katica, katica, katicabogárka


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Jaj de szép,
jaj de szép rajtad a kabátka!


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Olyan színű, mint a pipacs,


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

hét gomb is van rajta.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Tán a szabó piros pipacs szirmaiból varrta.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Tavasz van!Fák rügyeznek, csicseregnek a madarak.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Lassan jár a csiga-biga,


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Táskájában eleség.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Várja otthon lánya,fia,


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Csiga-biga feleség.


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 2)

Minden évben egyszer esik majális okos ember nem csak iszik kajál is.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Csavargó csigának
üres csigaháza.


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Csintalan csatangol,
világunk csodája.


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 2)

Alkoholia az alkoholisták országa ahol a legnépszerűtlenebb zene szerző Rossini!


----------



## Bianita (2010 Április 2)

Elcsigázik egyszer
a csavargó csiga.
Csigalassúsággal 
csúszik immár haza.


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 2)

Szol a harang bim-bam megiszom a bam-bim.


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

1


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

2


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

4


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

5


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

6


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

7


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

8


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

9


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

Sivatagban él a teve,locsolkodni jöttem hehe


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizenegy


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizenkettő


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizenhárom


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizennégy


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizenöt


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

16


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

17


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

18


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

húúúúúsz


----------



## Dippes (2010 Április 3)

huszonegy


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek. 1.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

TSÓK A CSALÁD! kiss 2.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*üdv*

3. :444:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*


4.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

5.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

6.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

7.
:neutral:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

8.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

9.
:twisted:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

10.
kiss


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

11.
:kaboom:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

12.
:``:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

13.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

14.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

14.


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

16. Az előbbit félrenyomtam
:33:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

17.:ugras:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

18.
:22:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

19.
:5:


----------



## proforma (2010 Április 3)

*Üdv*

20. !!!!!
:11: aki ezt kitalálta kiss:00::88::23:


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

1


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

2 Ha már írok. legyenek ötletek, milyen könyveket keresek.


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

3. Lolly winston - Good Grief


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

4. Jill Churchill - Jane Jeffry series


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

5. P. G. Wodehouse: Pelicans at Blandings


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

6. Jane Green: Bookends


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

7. Tony Parsons: My Favourite Wife


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

8. Nancy Pearl : Book Lust


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

9. Wendy Lesser: 
*Nothing Remains the Same: Rereading and Remembering*


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

10. JoAnna Carl - Chocoholic Mysteries


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

11. Laurence Block - Bernie Rhodenbar series


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

12. Carol O'Connell - Kathleen Mallory series


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

13. Alice Kimberly - Haunted Bookshop series


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

14. James Herbert - The Secret of Crickley Hall


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

15. Anne Rivers Siddon - Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

16. Diana Gabaldon könyvei


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

17. Richard Brautigan: Egy déli tábornok nyugatról / Hogy el ne fújja mind a szél


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

18. Ex Libris: Confessions of a Common Reader by Anne Fadiman


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

19 Ljudmila Ulickaja könyvei


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## bluebook (2010 Április 3)

20. Marina Gyacsenko – Szergej Gyacsenko: Alekszandra és a Teremtés növendékei 

(egészen belejöttem  )


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm 2
!


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 3


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 4


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 5


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 6


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 7


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 8


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 9


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 10


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 11


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 12


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 13


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 14


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 15


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 16


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 17


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

köszönöm 18


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm 19


----------



## Frank52 (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm 20


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 3)

Mosolyogj !!! és egyre több barátod lesz!


----------



## szaszern (2010 Április 3)

A tavasz mindig reményt jelent, és uj erőt ad a boldogság felé ...


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Április 3)

Jó ötlet ez!Bár tényleg nem értem a 20 hozzászólás lényegét


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Április 3)

Talán így könnyebb,mert kiszámoltam,hogy ha minden nap 1 hozzászólást mondok az majdnem 1 hónap(mert minden nap nem is ülök a gép előtt).


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Április 3)

De mire várjak?


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Április 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a támaindítónak!


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

1


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

1848


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

1956


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

1920


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

896


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

6


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

7


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

8


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

9


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

10


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

11


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

12


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

13


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

14


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

15


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

16


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

17


----------



## fradipeti (2010 Április 3)

18


----------



## Rachel7 (2010 Április 3)

19 ?


----------



## lorincza77 (2010 Április 3)

Üdv,mindenkinek!


----------



## lorincza77 (2010 Április 3)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Sziasztok.Új vagyok.


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Ez tényleg működik?


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Ide be lehet Írni akármit?


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Bersze csúnyán nem beszélünk!


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Tremészetesen elírtam,nem bersze,hanem persze.


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Ez tényleg működik!


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

már van 6 üzim


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Bocsi,7


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Szóval engem a kfn file-ok érdekelnének.


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

karaokehoz kellenének


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

van már egy pár,gyüjtöm őket.


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

itt is azokat fogom keresni


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

remélem sok van


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

Örülök hogy ez a módszer működik


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

még 6


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

remélem tudok majd letölteni


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

jó lenne


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

már nem sok kell


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

2


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

na lássuk


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

előre is köszi


----------



## palfi0210 (2010 Április 4)

*új*

amik be vannak másolva linkek,nem engedi letölteni.Miért?


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Ne csatlakozz azokhoz, akik mindenben a könnyűt keresik! Menj inkább oda, ahol magasra helyezik a mércét és jóval több a jutalom is!"[/FONT]_


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]"A sikert nem érdemes hajszolni, hanem magunkhoz vonzani, azáltal, hogy vonzó egyéniségre teszünk szert a személyiségfejlesztésünk révén."[/FONT]_


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Az életben sokkal nagyobb anyagi juttatásban részesülhetsz, mint eddig, hiszen semmi és senki sem akadályozhat meg abban, hogy - önképzésed révén - egyre értékesebb személlyé fejleszd saját magad."[/FONT]_


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Az üzleti vállalkozásod olyan gyorsan és olyan nagyra fog nőni, mint amilyen gyorsan és nagyra fejleszted az egyéniséged."[/FONT]_


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Először az agyadban kell milliomosnak lenned, hogy azután a valóságban is azzá váljál."[/FONT]_


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_“Milliók és milliók hiszik azt magukról, hogy szegénységre és kudarcra vannak “kárhoztatva” valamilyen megfoghatatlan erő hatásának következtében, amelyre – meggyőződésük szerint – nincsenek befolyással. Ők maguk “szerencsétlenségük” létrehozói, méghozzá azokon a negatív gondolati impulzusokon keresztül, amelyeket a tudatalattijuk “felvesz”, és a nekik megfelelő ekvivalensekké változtat.”_ (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_“A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!”_ (*Earl Wilson*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Furcsa dolog, te is bizonyára már ezerszer elmondtad… hogy soha nem fogod megtudni, mire vagy képes, amíg meg nem próbálod. Bármennyire is szomorúan hangzik, legtöbben soha sem próbálnak meg semmit sem csinálni, addig amíg nem biztosak benne, hogy menni fog nekik.” (*Bob Proctor*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“A legpihentetőbb megújító erők az egészséges vallás, az alvás, a zene és a nevetés. Legyen hited Istenben, sajátítsd el a nyugtató pihenést, szeresd a jó zenét, nézd az élet derűs oldalát – így az egészség és boldogság a tiéd lesz.”
(*egy orvosi váróterem falán*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Aki nem mutogatja magát – ragyogni kezd. Aki nem dicsekszik – sikeres lesz. Aki nem követel tiszteletet, azt elfogadják vezetőnek. Aki nem küzd senkivel, azzal senki sem képes megküzdeni.” (*kínai univerzisták*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

_[FONT=&quot]“Furcsa dolog, te is bizonyára már ezerszer elmondtad… hogy soha nem fogod megtudni, mire vagy képes, amíg meg nem próbálod. Bármennyire is szomorúan hangzik, legtöbben soha sem próbálnak meg semmit sem csinálni, addig amíg nem biztosak benne, hogy menni fog nekik.”[/FONT]_ (*[FONT=&quot]Bob Proctor[/FONT]*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Többet tenni a világért, mint amennyit a világ tesz érted – ez siker.”
(*Henry Ford*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Amikor azt mondod: ‘Feladom!’, gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: ‘Egek, micsoda lehetőség!” (*H. Jackson Brown*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Az emberek úgy nézik a dolgokat ahogy vannak, és azt kérdezik: miért? Én úgy nézem a dolgokat ahogy lenniük kellene, és azt kérdezem: miért ne?”
(*Robert F. Kennedy*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Vannak, akik mindig biztosra akarnak menni. Ez a kudarc legbiztosabb útja.” (*Lee Wallek*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

A jövő azoké, akik látják a lehetőségeket, mielőtt azok nyilvánvalóvá válnak.
( John Sculley)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Mindenki hallja, hogy mit mondasz, a barátok meghallják azt, amit mondasz, de az igazi barát figyel arra is, amit nem mondasz ki.” (*Szókratész*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Mindazon javak közül, amelyekben a bölcsesség részesít bennünket, a barátság a legértékesebb.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Mindenki maga irányítja sorsát; mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait. Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelősséggel, senki más.”
(*XIV. Dalai Láma*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Minél őszintébbek és nyitottabbak vagyunk, annál kevésbé fogunk félni, mert nincs takargatnivalónk mások előtt, ezért azt gondolom, minél őszintébb valaki, annál magabiztosabbá válik.” (*Dalai Láma*)


----------



## nana74 (2010 Április 4)

“Oszd meg a tudásodat másokkal: ez az egyik módja annak, hogy halhatatlan légy.” (*Dalai Láma*)


----------



## lengyel19 (2010 Április 4)

abcdefgh


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

halihali


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

Azt hittem, hogy nem fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

A hétköznapi furcsaságokat olvasgatva találtam rá erre a témára.


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

És nagyban megegyszerűsíti az ember dolgát.


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

Szóval köszönöm szépen. Így sokkal egyszerűbb


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

Furcsa itt írkálni. Olyan mintha ide blogolnék.


----------



## toth_jozsi (2010 Április 4)

Vagy spam-melnék.


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 4)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 4)

slkdwpefkdlvk


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 4)

efikdvm,ed


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 4)

wprfg,v.


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 4)

wőofl,v.-dvc,


----------



## Keresztelo (2010 Április 4)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)

Locsolók holnap


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)

tetszik


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)

ez az oldal


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)

köszi ezt az oldalt


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)

üdv Neked is


----------



## trix-krax (2010 Április 4)




----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

nekem is sajnos csak egy zene miatt kéne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

tök jó, hogy valaki ezt kitalálta


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

így csak egymást idegeljük, nem azokat, akik nem tehetnek róla


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

azaz én idegellek titeket...


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

már csak 13


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

12...


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

nemgáz, nem tudok számolni


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

10


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

9


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

8


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

7


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

6... betöltök egy oldalt egyedül...


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

már csak 5... bírjatok ki még egy kicsit


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

már csak 4


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

valaki itt Star Wars fan? az írhatna privátba... XD


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

nah már csak 2


----------



## Porszemecske (2010 Április 4)

azaz 1... kösziiiii


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

1


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

22


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

333


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

4444


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

55555


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

666666


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

7777777


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

88888888


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

999999999


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Auguszta


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Zalán


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Árpád


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Benő


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Hugó


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Áron


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Buda


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Richard


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Izidor


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Vince


----------



## leszike25 (2010 Április 4)

Vilmos


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

ez nagyon jó


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

irtó jó ötlet


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

ezer hála és köszönet


----------



## Adri52 (2010 Április 4)

*Segitség*

Keresem egy ismerösöm aki Erdélyböl ment ki és azt szeretném kérdezni hova irhatok ez ügyben. Ja és 50-es éveiben jár.



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

azoknak akik


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

elinditoták


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

a jéghegyek népe a legjobb könyv sorozat


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

szeretem még margit sandemo-tól a varászjelek című könyvet


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

kedvenc énekese a lányomnak sp


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

ezt a


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

a kisebbik lányomnak meg hannah montana a kedvenc sorozata


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

cicám neve patrícia


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

kutyám neve roky rexy


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

Adri52 írta:


> Keresem egy ismerösöm aki Erdélyböl ment ki és azt szeretném kérdezni hova irhatok ez ügyben. Ja és 50-es éveiben jár.


 nézz körül a forumba van olyan részleg hogy külföldön élö magyarok ott talán több mindent találsz.


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

én is szeretem a kutyákat és macskákat.


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

18


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

sokkal jobb a kedvem


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

kutyám neve:extasy


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

van kb 800 könyvem


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

van egy hatalmas halastavunk a kertünkben


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

macskáim :hófehérke a perzsa kandur filoména a szintén fehér perzsa anya cica és az én imádot kis devilkém,aki fekete macska.


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

van már szedrem és eprem


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

nekem is fekete a macskám


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

13


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

szabolcsi vagyok


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

4765838ö7ö3785uj,md9


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

mi a neve a ciconak?


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

33


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

remélem így sikerülmajd letöltenem bármit


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

69


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

patrícia


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

978422253346775325737523115644


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

na igen a letöltés ugy sokkal könyebb lesz


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

mindjárt megyek főzni


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

sok jó dolog van itt


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

épp finom sütit eszek


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

nyuszi


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

a kedvenc könyvsorozatom végét itt megtaláltam


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

nekem is volt egy szép piros szemü fehér


----------



## csongradi.erzsi (2010 Április 4)

kellemes ünnepet neked is


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

mármint nyuszim mikor kicsi voltam


----------



## vaduska (2010 Április 4)

köszönöm


----------



## jess199599 (2010 Április 4)

Ha az életben folyton citromba harapsz, legalább vágj jó képet hozzá!


----------



## jess199599 (2010 Április 4)

Vannak idők az életben, amikor olyasmit csinálunk, amire nincs magyarázat.


----------



## jess199599 (2010 Április 4)

Az a teljes élet, melynek fele álom és képzelet.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Kerüld a másnaposságot! Maradj részeg! 

Így húsvét táján főleg...


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Aki nem bírja a telet, ne legyen hóember!


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Mikor már éppen kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, eljött a mai nap.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Ne utáld magad már reggel! Aludj délig!


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

A mazsola csak ijedt arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Mikor megszülettem, annyira meglepődtem, hogy másfél évig szóhoz sem tudtam jutni.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok, de ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Mindenben kételkedem, csak abban nem kételkedem, hogy kételkedem.


----------



## Fanycy (2010 Április 4)

Nem tudok semmit, csak azt, hogy nem tudok semmit.


----------



## merykara (2010 Április 4)

Amíg átéljük a boldogságot, nehezen érezzük meg, de ha már elmúlt és visszatekintünk, hirtelen megértjük 
- olykor elcsodálkozva - milyen boldogok voltunk.


----------



## tűsarkú (2010 Április 4)

*20*

közelítek bár messzinek tűnik


----------



## csabaanya (2010 Április 4)

Fanycy írta:


> Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok, de ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok.




Ez nagyon tetszett


----------



## tűsarkú (2010 Április 4)

*20*

egyre kevesebb van


----------



## Guardaespaldas (2010 Április 5)

Fekete bika pata kopog a patika pepita kövén ! KI tudod mondani gyorsan ?!?


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

"Emberi törvény elbírni mindent és bátran menni tovább, még akkor is,
ha nincsenek már benned remények és csodák." -Hemingway-


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Mikor visszanézel, mindig tudd azt mondani, hogy:
"Legalább nem volt unalmas az életem." -Winston Groom-


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

"Ami fél, azt el ne fogadd,
Egészet akarj és egészet adj!" -Ady Endre-


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

abcd


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

abdcefg


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

edede


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

7


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

8


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

10


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Véletlenül léptem ide, érdekes ez a 20 üzi alap.


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

11


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

12


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

13


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Lehet , hogy nekem is számokat kéne írnom?


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

14


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

15


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

16


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Legyenek inkább közmondások.


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

17


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

18


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

Semmi sem történik ok nélkül, még ha ezt nem is lehet azonnal felismerni. Peter Freund


----------



## scorpio90 (2010 Április 5)

Másoktól várni a boldogságunkat éppoly ostobaság, mintha másoktól várnánk, hogy helyettünk nőjenek fel, helyettünk tanuljanak, helyettünk szenvedjenek, örüljenek és éljenek. Müller Péter


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Minden felhő mögött süt a nap.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Aki arra büszke, hogy soha nem botlott meg,
Az soha nem próbált megjárni!


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Több jót tesz egy jókedvű arc, mint egy adakozó kéz.:lol:


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

"Legnagyobb" öröm a káröröm, mert az igazán szívből jön.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Kérdés nélkül minek a felelet.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Jobb valamit elveszíteni, mint soha meg nem kapni.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

"A lét határozza meg a tudatot."


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

"no, de ha megiszod a lét, hova lesz a tudatod?"


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

"Soha ne légy szomorú, ha a valóság túl rideg,
S ne keseredj el, ha nem találod helyed,
A valós élet olyan, mint a csörgedező patak,
Előfordul néha, hogy nehezebben halad."
 - Ernest Hemingway -


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Lassan járj, tovább érsz.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

A nappalnak szeme van, az éjszakának füle.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Aki egy szer hazudni mer, hitelt többé nem érdemel.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Ugyanakkor: A tisztességes hazugság nem vétek.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Szemérmes koldusnak üres a tarisznyája.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Tévedni emberi, egymásnak megbocsájtani isteni dolog!


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Bagoly mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Hatökörnek félkegyelmű, abból az egyik beszámíthatatlan, s még mindig ketten vannak a fejében.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Bámul, mint borjú az új kapura.


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Szia nagyi64! Látom együtt gyűjtünk!


----------



## ckyka (2010 Április 5)

Tevedni emberi dolog, de Isteni erzes!


----------



## ckyka (2010 Április 5)

Ember tervez, Isten vegez!


----------



## ckyka (2010 Április 5)

Az legy aki vagy, erezd jol magad


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

A halogatás a tagadás legveszélyesebb formája.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Az életről tudom, hogy véges, de akadnak pillanatai, melyek felérnek az örökkévalósággal.
-Vavyan Fable-


----------



## ckyka (2010 Április 5)

Amit nem akarsz, hogy tudja az ellenseged, ne mond el a baratodnak!


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

De jó, hogy más is kedvet kapott, hajrá, még!


----------



## 5enci (2010 Április 5)

Ez is idézet: légy aki vagy , aki voltál, aki szeretnél lenni.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Szia Enci
Na igen, gyüjtő-munkát végzek... köszöntelek, gondolom Te is mostanában regiztél


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Ha álmaidat valóra szeretnéd váltani, nem szabad sokáig aludnod!
ui: én pedig nagyon szeretek


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

Az egyetlen, amit adhatsz, de mégis megtartasz, a szavad.


----------



## nagyi64 (2010 Április 5)

További kellemes, szép napot Mindenkinek, megyek "csendespihenőzni"


----------



## pikasso (2010 Április 5)

KI korán kel aranyat lel ,és mi arany hallgatni ,tehát aki korán kel hallgasson.


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

*Kellemes ünnepeket*



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


Kellemes ünnepeket


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Segítsetek,hogy szedem össze


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Sziasztok nevem Zsuzsa


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

57 éves vagyok


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

van két lányom


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

két kislányunokám


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Jövőre megyek nyugdíjba


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Jelenleg dolgozom


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Budapesten lakom


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Budapesten dolgozom


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Dorina


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Patricia


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Anita


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

István


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Béla


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Niki


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Böbi


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Szerencse


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Álom


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Valóság


----------



## stilli (2010 Április 5)

Jóó


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

o


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

k


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

é


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

ke


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

ll


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

az


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

a


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

20


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

ho


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

zz


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

á


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

sz


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

o


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

lllllll


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

ááááááááááá


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

sssssssssss


----------



## mester1122 (2010 Április 5)

medg vna


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

A vilag vége badarsag


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

A NAGYkutyak kitaláciojai


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

A metafizikás volt haverom ezt mondta


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

A magyaroknak önként adják vissza az elvett területeiket


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

A magyar nyelv az istenek nyelve


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Syirius


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Viz


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Felhö


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Szél


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Nap


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Hold


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Föld


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

13


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

14


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

15


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

16


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

H2o


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Hidrogen motor


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

19


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

Omega


----------



## flexter (2010 Április 5)

12


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 5)

miért


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 5)

van


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 5)

az


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 5)

hogy


----------



## Dominkó (2010 Április 5)

Köszönöm az ötletet. Remek, jó ez a hely!


----------



## Dominkó (2010 Április 5)

Én hozzászólni is szerettem volna a felvetett témához, csak elolvasni sem tudtam a róla szóló ítást.


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Jó dolog ez a 20 hsz összegyűjtési lehetőség.


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Akkor számoljunk...


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

de csak 5-ig.


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

1


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

2


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

3


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

4


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

és 5


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Most következzen pár idézet...


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Amikor az ember már nem veszi természetesnek a létet, hanem meglátja benne annak misztikusságát, ott kezdődik a gondolat.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják.”
(*Pearl Buck*)


----------



## Dominkó (2010 Április 5)

Akkor ide egy Madách idézet:
"Küzdést kívánok, disszharmóniát,
Mely új időt szül, új erőt ád."


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik.” (*Popper Péter*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Ha az egyedüli ima, amit elmondasz egész életedben, így hangzana: “Köszönöm”, az is elegendő lenne.” (*Meister Eckhart*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“A boldogsághoz vezető legrövidebb út: az önismeret.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

“Az élet olyan, mint a biciklizés. Nem lehet egyensúlyban tartani, ha egy helyben áll.” (*Linda Brakeall*)


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## sztoomy (2010 Április 5)

További Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

1


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

2


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

3


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

4


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

5


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

6


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

7


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 5)

8


----------



## krisztinaclara (2010 Április 5)

Köszi


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

Köszönöm én is


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

Még tíz...


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

7


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

6


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

5


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

4


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

3


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

2


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

1


----------



## orangelola (2010 Április 5)

olyan ez, mint a Szilveszter


----------



## charmed12 (2010 Április 6)

Csak ezt talán még jobban várod


----------



## charmed12 (2010 Április 6)

Tök jó az oldal,köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

érdekes


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

mi több, felettébb érdekes


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

hogy ide több hozzászólást is


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

lehet írni


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

máshol pedig


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

törölték


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

csak ez a 20


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

másodperces korlát


----------



## nikonfan (2010 Április 6)

ne lenne.


----------



## gye64 (2010 Április 6)

Én már tavaly regisztráltam, de valahogy a 20 hozzászólás csak most jött össze, mégsem enged letölteni a rendszer. Tudna neken VALAKI segíteni? Előre is köszi!


----------



## kevinkecske (2010 Április 6)

ma van a holnap tegnapja


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

11


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

12


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

15


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

16


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

18


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

ezen kívül már csak 1


----------



## cinro (2010 Április 6)

20!!


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

gfhfgh


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

vlkfd


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

cxkldf


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

délds


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

dser9


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

saoew


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

dépew


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

soiadféáf


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

sdzusa


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

aalk


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

kdsl


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

uxck


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

sosrf


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

sdijf


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

etrewh


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

salsavd


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

slsevbúg


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

reoipi


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

éosdéose


----------



## ahl033 (2010 Április 6)

klovlbg


----------



## artzso (2010 Április 6)

1


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

de szép is az élet


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

és amúgy is, ez csak természetes


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

és mulatságos is


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

szép a magyar korona
http://www.minden-ami-magyar.hu/szk/korona.php?&w=1024


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

hát, szinte már alig kell


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

20 másodpercet??? hát nem lehetek én gyors és gépíró és gondolkodó?


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

kezdek fáradni. ennyit tenni szinte semmiért...


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

és vajon miért is teszem...?


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

hogy milyen hosszú ez a 20 mp!


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

na, akkor még egy kis nekirugaszkodás


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

és már mindjárt készen is vagyok


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

már szinte alig kell valamit tennem...


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

lehet, ez után meg kell tanulnom újra gondolkodni...


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

ici pici pók az ici pici falon


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

vagy ezt kötőjellel kell(ett volna) írni?


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

fúj a szél és süt a nap
20 másodperc elszaladt


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

alig alig


----------



## Cherokee172 (2010 Április 6)

és készen van


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

a


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

b


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

c


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

d


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

e


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

f


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

*első*

első


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

második


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

harmadik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

negyedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

g


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

ötödik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

h


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

hatodik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

hetedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

i


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

j


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

nyolcadik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

k


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

kilencedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

l


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

m


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

n


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

o


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

p


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

q


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenharmadik


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

r


----------



## Julcsi1987 (2010 Április 6)

s


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizennegyedik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenötödik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenhatodik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenhetedik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

huszadik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

huszonegyedik


----------



## jakszar (2010 Április 6)

huszonkettedik


----------



## pata40 (2010 Április 6)

Az évek tova szállnak


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ABÉLIA
- latin eredetű; jelentése: tölcséres virágú díszcserje.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ABIGÉL
- héber eredetű; jelentése: az apa öröme.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADA
- héber eredetű; jelentése: felékesített, szép.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADALBERTA
- germán eredetű; jelentése: nemes fény.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADÉL
- német-francia eredetű; jelentése: nemes.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADELAIDA
- német-francia-angol eredetű; jelentése: nemes.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADRIENN
- latin-francia eredetű; jelentése: hadriai.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ADRIENN
- latin-francia eredetű; jelentése: hadriai.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ÁGNES
- görög eredetű; jelentése: szent, tiszta, szemérmes, érintetlen, szűzies, tartózkodó.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ALEXANDRA
- görög-latin eredetű; jelentése: harcra kész, az embereket oltalmazó.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ALMA
1. - germán eredetű; jelentése: erőfeszítés a harcban + védelem;
2. - latin eredetű; jelentése: tápláló, felfrissítő;
3. - angol eredetű; jelentése: az almai csata nyomán.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ANDREA
- görög-latin eredetű; jelentése: férfi, férfias.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ANGÉLA
- görög-latin eredetű; jelentése: angyal, követ, hírnök.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ANIKÓ
- héber-székely eredetű; jelentése: bájos, kedves, Isten kegyelme.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

ARANKA
- magyar eredetű; jelentése: az arany szó kicsinyítőképzős származéka.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

BEÁTA
- latin eredetű; jelentése: boldog.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

BELLA
- olasz-spanyol eredetű; jelentése: szép.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

BRIGITTA
- óír eredetű; jelentése: erős, erényes.


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

CSENGE
- magyar eredetű; jelentése: (ismeretlen).


----------



## hwth (2010 Április 6)

Ha valakit érdekel a keresztnevek eredete teljes verziója szívesen elküldöm


----------



## nevrokon (2010 Április 6)

Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz!


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

addig jár a korsó a kútra...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

... amíg el nem törik...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

Amit ma megtehetsz, ...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

... ne halaszd holnapra...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

Lassan ballag a restség, ...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

... de nyomában a szegénység...


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

Aki halad, el nem marad.


----------



## thira (2010 Április 7)

Ott a hazám, ahol a kenyerem.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Helló. Én is szeretném elérni az állandó tagságot.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Nagyon jó zenéket találtam.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Amiket már rég kerestem.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Bocs hogy a helyet foglalom.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

De ez már a 6.- ik


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Ebből kell 20?!


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Igyekszem.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Haladni


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Akarok.


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

11


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Eltűntek az üzeneteim


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Megvannak


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

Számolja is őket


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

meglesz a 20


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

csak idő kérdése


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

már csak 4


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

18


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

19 ez már egy híllyán


----------



## luky1012 (2010 Április 7)

és ez a 20. ik


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 7)

Nagyon jó az oldal! Köszönöm!


----------



## Verdict (2010 Április 7)

És további szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## merykara (2010 Április 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

1


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

2


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

3


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

4


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

5


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

6


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

7


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

8


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

9


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

10


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

11


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

12


----------



## ancsaati (2010 Április 7)

13


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

*hozzászólás*

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy nem kell a 20 értelmes hozzászóláshoz 2 napon keresztül a gép előtt ülni


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

3 hozzászólás


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

4 hozzászólás


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

5 hozzászólás


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

6 hozzászólás


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

7


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

8


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

9


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

10


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

11


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

12


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

13


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

14


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

15


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

16


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

17


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

18


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

19


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

20


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

21


----------



## flower83 (2010 Április 7)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

1


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

3


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

4


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

456


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

789


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

121


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

23565


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

659865


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

élé


----------



## Tibi0315 (2010 Április 7)

5454


----------



## omarta (2010 Április 7)

11


----------



## omarta (2010 Április 7)

18


----------



## omarta (2010 Április 7)

19


----------



## omarta (2010 Április 7)

20


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

12


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

16546


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

555


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

25474


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

3737


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

753357


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

375373


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

678678


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

27427


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

3434


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

34345


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

5437437


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

4444


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

32743434


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

1111


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

444


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

5544


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

879813


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

4137


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

155201


----------



## anivirág (2010 Április 7)

8711654


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 7)




----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 7)

Míg egy férfi új autóját fényezte, a kisfia felvett egy követ és vonalakat karcolt az autó oldalára.
Haragjában a férfi megfogta a gyermek kezét és többször ráütött, nem ismerve fel, hogy a franciakulccsal üti.
A kórházban a gyermek elveszítette az összes ujját a törés miatt. Mikor a gyermek meglá tta az apját , szeméb en fájó tekintettel, ezt kérdezte: Apa, mikor fognak visszanőni az ujjaim?
Az apa felismerve tettének súlyát, szólni sem tudott.
Visszament az autójához és többször belerúgott.
Saját cselekedetétől feldúlva leült az autó elé és a karcolásokat nézte.
A gyermek azt írta: "SZERETLEK APA!"
A tárgyak használatra vannak, az emberek szeretetre! A probléma a mai világban az, hogy az EMBEREK VANNAK HASZNÁLVA ÉS A TÁRGYAK SZERETVE!
Legyünk óvatosak és tartsuk emlékezetünkben ezt a gondolatot:
A tárgyak azért vannak, hogy használjuk, az emberek pedig hogy szeressük őket!
Légy ura érzelmeidnek:
- vigyázz a gondolataidra, szavak lesznek belőlük,
- vigyázz a szavaidra, cselekedetek lesznek belőlük,
- vigyázz a cselekedeteidre, megszokások lesznek belőlük,
- vigyázz a megszokásaidra, szenvedély lesz belőlük,
- vigyázz a szenvedélyedre, rabsággá és végzeteddé válhat!
A harag és a szeretet nem ismernek határt. Válaszd a szeretetet, hogy szép és kedves életed legyen!
Ezért tart ott az emberiség ahol most. Köszönöm, akik kitették ezt!
TEDD KI TE IS,HOGY TÖBBEN OLVASSÁK EL EZT A TÖRTÉNETET,ÉS GONDOLKODJUNK EL AZON MILYENEK IS VAGYUNK MI EMBEREK!


----------



## Zsolti93 (2010 Április 7)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal és könyen össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Oriah, az indián dala

"Nem érdekel, miből élsz. Azt akarom tudni, mire vágysz és hogy szembe
mersz -e nézni a vágyaiddal.
Nem érdekel, hány éves vagy. Azt akarom tudni, megkockáztatod-e, hogy
őrültnek tűnj szerelmeidért, álmaidért és azért a kalandért, hogy életben
vagy.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Nem érdekel, milyen bolygók köröznek holdad körül. Azt akarom tudni, hogy
elérted-e már fájdalmaid középpontját, hogy megnyitottak-e már az élet
csalódásai, hogy összezsugorodtál és bezárkóztál-e már a félelemtől, hogy
érhet-e még fájdalom. Azt akarom tudni, hogy elfogadod-e a fájdalmamat és a
fájdalmadat anélkül, hogy elrejtenéd, vagy mindenképp megváltoztatni
akarnád.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e örülni nekem és önmagadnak, hogy tudsz-e
vadul táncolni az extázistól megrészegedve anélkül, hogy figyelmeztetnél
bennünket, legyünk óvatosak, reálisak és emlékezzünk emberi mivoltunk
korlátaira....


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

...Azt akarom tudni, hogy mersz-e másnak csalódást okozni, hogy hu maradhass
önmagadhoz.
Hogy elviseled-e a csalás vádját anélkül, hogy megcsalnád saját lelkedet.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy hűséges vagy-e s ez által megbízható.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Azt akarom tudni, hogy látod-e a szépséget akkor is, ha nem minden nap
pompázik, és hogy tudod-e Isten jelenlétéből meríteni életed.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e kudarcaimmal és kudarcaiddal együtt élni és a
tóparton állva mégis az ezüst Hold felé kiáltani: Igen!


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Nem érdekel, hol élsz, és mennyi pénzed van.
Azt akarom tudni, fel tudsz-e állni a kétségbeesés és a fájdalom éjszakája
után, megviselten, sajgó sebekkel, hogy gyermekeidnek megadd mindazt, amire
szükségük van.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Nem érdekel, ki vagy és hogy kerültél ide.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy állsz-e velem a tűz közepébe és nem hátrálsz-e meg.
Nem érdekel, hol, mit és kitol tanultál.
Azt akarom tudni, mi ad neked erőt belülről, amikor kint már minden másnak
vége van.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e egyedül lenni önmagaddal és hogy igazán
szereted-e azt a társaságot, melyet üres óráidra magad mellé választottál."


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

"Hogyan munkálkodjon az ember? 

Ne önmagáért, ne is másokért hanem a munka kedvéért. Egy dolog, amit érdemes megtenni, az önmaga célja és értelme. Ne tégy semmit valami más eszközévé! Ne kösd össze a kettőt! Isten nem azért teremtette az egyik dolgot, hogy az a másikat szolgálja. Mindegyiket önmagáért alkotta. S mivel mindegyik önmagáért készült, nem zavar semmit. Te olyan célokra használod a dolgokat és az embereket, amelyek idegenek tőlük, s ez által nagy pusztítást viszel végbe a világban és önmagadban."

Srí Niszargadatta Maharádzs


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

37. boldogság tipp - Tökéletes vagy
Tökéletes vagy. Visszafogtam magam attól, hogy elmondjam ezt eddig Neked, mert azt gondoltam, első nekifutásra nem fogod elhinni nekem. Azonban az, aki valójában vagy, az a valaki, aki akkor mutatkozik meg, amikor elengeded a magadról alkotott elképzeléseket, az tökéletes. Mindig is az volt, és mindig is az lesz. 
Az a valaki, aki mindig ott volt, egész életedben, abszolút tökéletes, teljes és egész. Nem kell küzdened, vagy dolgoznod azon, hogy tökéletessé váljon - ez a kvalitás születésedtől megillető jogod. És ez a valaki most olyan közel van, hogy ő olvassa ezeket a szavakat (szia - lenyűgöző vagy - kacsints, ha elolvastad ezt!) 
Ez az a valaki, aki tudja, hogy semmire sincs szükséged, hogy minden rendben van, hogy nincs mitől félned. Ez az a valaki, aki elolvassa ezeket a tippeket, hogy fel tudj ébredni, és megtapasztalhasd a létezés örömét. Hurrá! 
Örülök, hogy találkoztunk - tökéletes vagy!


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

40. Boldogság tipp - Nem kaphatod meg a sütidet és akarhatod is azt egyszerre 
Nem kaphatod meg a sütidet és akarhatod is azt egyszerre. Ha akarsz valamit, az előfeltételezi, hogy nem rendelkezel vele, hogy valamilyen módon hiányzik. 
Ez rendben van (és gyakran igaz is) de légy óvatos azzal kapcsolatban, hogy ne váljon megszokott érzéssé az akarás számodra. Mivel ha ez megtörténik, az idegrendszer megakadályozza azt, hogy megkapjuk amit akarunk, hogy továbbra is érezhessük a számunkra jól ismert: akarás érzését. Vagy ami még rosszabb, megkapjuk amit akarunk, és elégedetlenek leszünk vele (így visszatérhetünk a jól ismert akarás érzéséhez újra). 
Egy alternatíva (szerintem már kitaláltad), hogy érezd azt, ahogyan érezni fogsz akkor, amikor megkapod az adott dolgot, az adott emberrel való együttlétet, megtörténik a szituáció, birtoklod az adott készséget, tapasztalatot. Amikor azt az érzést érzed, amit akkor fogsz érezni, amikor megkapod ezeket, ezzel együtt eltűnik belőled az akarás érzése. Ehelyett, az az érzés lesz ismerős számodra, ami azzal jár, hogy birtokodban van az, amire vágysz. Nem kaphatod meg a sütidet, és akarhatod is azt egyszerre!


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Bámulatra méltó, hogy egy olyan egyszerű élőlény, mint a kagyló, olyan csodákra képes, mint az igazgyöngy. Az emberek, ha irritálja őket valami, dühöngenek, morognak, csapkodnak. A kagyló egészen mást tesz. Ha idegen testecske kerül a belsejébe és irritálni kezdi, olyan anyagokat bocsát ki, ami csökkenti a kellemetlen súrlódást. Bevonja a sebesülést kiváltó testecskét, és csodák csodája, a kibocsátott anyag megszilárdul, és gyönyörűséges gyönggyé változik. Azoknak a kagylóknak, melyeket idegen testecske nem irritál, nincs problémája. Nincs probléma - nincs igazgyöngy.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

"Az ember együtt kell éljen elkövetett hibáival egy életen át. Ez a büntetése, amiért nem ismeri fel idejében az emberi élet legfontosabb törvényét. Hogy felelősek vagyunk minden kimondott szavunkért és minden ki nem mondott szavunkért is, felelősek vagyunk ezeken a kimondott vagy elhallgatott szavainkon keresztül úgy a magunk, mint a körülöttünk lévők jövendőjéért." Wass Albert


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

39. Boldogság Tipp - A "megpróbálom" nem működik
A "megpróbálom" nem működik. Amikor azt mondjuk, hogy megpróbálom, akkor az eleve előfeltételezi az adott dolog sikertelenségét. 
Évekig próbálkoztam azzal, hogy bizonyos dolgokat megváltoztassak, másokat megtegyek. Amit nem vettem észre az az, hogy maga a próbálkozás érzése vált ismerőssé számomra. Az emberek szeretik a számukra ismerős dolgokat, ragaszkodnak hozzájuk. Így amikor megszoktam a próbálkozás érzését, az idegrendszerem nem akart azzal az élménnyeI sokkolni, hogy egyszercsak sikerként érzékeli azt a dolgot, amivel addig csak próbálkoztam. Így továbbra is csak próbálkoztam, és próbálkoztam, és próbálkoztam... évekig. 
Te is észrevetted már, hogy bizonyos dolgokkal folyamatosan próbálkozol, vagy küzdesz velük? Ha igen a válaszod, talán eljött az idő, hogy felülemelkedj a próbálkozás érzésén. Mi történik akkor, ha elképzeled azt, amit akarsz? Hogy érzed akkor magad, amikor ez bekövetkezik? Mi történik, ha a siker érzését teszed magadévá az adott dologgal kapcsolatban? 
Ahogy Yoda mondta: "Tedd vagy ne tedd! Olyan nincs, hogy próbálkozol." A próbálkozás nem működik.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Reggel, amikor felkeltél, örültél az időjárásnak. Mindegy, hogy esett, vagy sütött a nap.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Érezted és élvezted legalább egy valódi étel valódi ízét.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Ha szavazhattál, szavaztál is.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

El tudtál menni az érettségi találkozódra, (iskolai találkozóra) és jól is érezted magad.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Adtál valamennyit egy utcai zenésznek, vagy egy kolduló szerzetesnek.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Mindig van valaki, akinek a kedvese vagy.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Az elmúlt egy évben voltál cirkuszban, játékboltban, és játszottál valamilyen játékot is.

Szeretettel tudsz gondolni bármilyen bőrszínű, vagy foglalkozású emberre.


----------



## Edlington (2010 Április 7)

Meg tudsz simogatni egy kisállatot, vagy egy gyermek fejét, amikor csak akarod.

Azt mondhattad: erre most van időm! És meg is tetted azt, amire mondtad!


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*Agancsos kóla*

A gyógyító nedű, a Jägermesiter szinonímája Veszprém megyében. Az agancsos a címke szarvasára utal, a kóla pedig természetesen a színére. 
-Fúúú tegnap de megkészültünk. 
-Ja, ne is mondd, nem kellett volna már az az üveg agancsos kóla.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*leó*

Veszprém megyében a vörös boros kóla szinonímája. Érdekes, hogy míg más megyékben, tájakon mindenki ismeri a VBK, vadász elnevezést, addig a leó szinte csak veszprém megyére korlátozódik, tudtommal. 
-Na pattints ide egy laza leót, mert mindjárt meghalok ebben a dög melegben.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*zsebrőzse*

Gyufa. 
- Van öngyújtód, vagy zsebrőzséd, hogy meggyújtsuk a tüzet?


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*Zsinnyeg*

Nyüzsög, nem bír egy helyben maradni. Piszkálja a másikat. 
-Megyek, mert nővérem már zsinnyeg, hogy fúrjam fel a polcot a falra.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*posztulátum*

Követelmény, alapkövetelmény, kikötés. Hasonló az axiómához, de míg az axiómák igazságához nem férhet kétség sem, a posztulátumokról ez nem állítható ilyen biztonsággal. 
Euklidész egyik posztulátuma így hangzik: követeljük meg, hogy bármely középponttal és sugárral kört lehessen rajzolni. 

Nem haza ellensége tehát az olly hazafi, ki új törvényt javal valamelly régi helyett hozatni, ’s a’ hazát az idő szelleméhez alkalmaztatni kivánja: de ellensége az a’ hazának, ki talán magános érdeke miatt a’ természet ezen postulatumának tüzzel vassal ellene dolgozik. (Cserna János)


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*sün*

1,Kis tüskéshátú rovarevő emlős. 

2,Rohamformáció, ahol a vezéralak folytonos sünözgetéssel ijeszti, majd vezeti el a potenciális terroristákat. 

Kapcsolódó anyag: 
ekSÜN - Modern szóhasználatban a rendőrök előszeretett terrorista-elhárító akciója. 

Szabadon 2009. 03. 15. -től. 
- Úristen, segítség, tojás van nála! 
- SÜN! SÜN! SÜN!


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*szvsz*

rövidítés: Szerény Véleményem Szerint 
angolul afaik 
- szerinted lejátssza a filmet? 
- szvsz az mplayer mindent lejátszik.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*stfw*

Search The F*cking Web - Keress rá interneten. - akkor szoktuk mondani, ha valaki olyasmit kérdez, amit megtalálhat könnyűszerrel az interneten (pl google segítségével). 
-Nem tudjátok mennyibe fog kerülni az új asus alaplap? 
-omg... Stfw.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*Vasbeton*

Egy kevés helyen ismert alkoholos ital. A keverés arányai: 4 dl bor, 1 dl kóla (tehát "négyegyes" vadász), melyhez hozzáöntenek egy 0,2 cl-es, vagy 0,4 cl-es rumot, ízlés szerint. 
-Tegnap készen voltál, nem? 
-Ja, alig bírtam menni két vasbeton után.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*vánkos*

Párna. 
Szétszaggatják rajtam takarómat 
S tüskékkel tömik meg vánkosom; 
Reggelenként aztán kinevetnek, 
Amiért rémekkel álmodom. 
(Petőfi)


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*dumó*

A kilós kenyér két lekerekített vége. Használják még domó formában is. 
- megeszed a dumóját vagy vágjam le?


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*gizda*

1. Sovány alkat, izomtalan, gyenge. 
2. Valamire fölvág, arcoskodik 
3. Jó. 
1. 
- Találkoztam tegnap a Bélával. Apám, mindig is gizda volt de most tényleg csont sovány, zörögtek a csontjai... 

2. 
- Nézzétek, micsoda állat kabátot kaptam. 
- Ne gizdázzál, apám 20 éve használt ilyet. 

3. 
- Ezt nézd, micsoda állat kocsiiii... 
- Nagyon gizdaaaa...


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*megdöntöttük a kaszkát*

Székelyföldön használatos kifejezés, kivételesen részeg állapotot jelent. 
"Fú, az este jól megdöntöttük a kaszkát"


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*grulya*

Borsod megyében krumplit/burgonyát jelent. 
Régen főztél már grulyából főzeléket.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*fötör*

Kapar, kaparászik. Általában állatra mondják. (Baranya) 
- Hallod, hogy fötör a hörcsög a ketrecben?


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*ettéd, ettétek*

tiéd, tiétek (Borsodban) 
Ettéd-e ez a kabát? 
Ettétek-e az a kutya?


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*fak*

Fetreng a kacagástól; a rotfl magyarul. 
User1: Kihúztam a routerből a gépet, a barátnőm meg wowozás helyett elkezdett mosogatni. 
User2: Fak.


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*rotfl*

Rolling On The Floor Laughing. Fetreng a kacagástól. Magyar megfelelője a fak 
- tegnap voltam szemvizsgálaton azt mondja a nő: "szokott néha számitógép elött ülni" 
- rotfl 
- én meg mondtam neki, hogy "szoktam néha nem számitógép elött ülni"


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*Örökíró*

golyóstoll, 
Felvidéken használják 
-Nincs egy örökíród? Az enyém kifogyott


----------



## kovi77 (2010 Április 7)

*e*

Füzesabonyban és környékén ez a meglepődöttségnek a jele. 
-BUMMMM 
-E, mi vót ez?


----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)

DollHouse


----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)

kiss


----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)

:33:


----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)

:lol:


----------



## domino2x2 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Minden versben fő a rím, 
Mari néni tésztát gyúr!


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Teljes összhangban kell szindikálni a XXI. századi színvonalú kapacitás-kihasználtságot.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Nincs más feladatom, mint benchmarkolni az elõnyös megoldásokat.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Azonnal szükséges integrálni a költséghatékony akcióterveket.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Professzionális módon kell szûkíteni a dinamikusan növekvõ interoperabilitást.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Alapvetően optimalizáljuk az átlagos referenciacsoportot.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Érték alapon felbecsüljük a szervezeti potenciált.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Struktúrálisan sztenderdizáljuk a vállalati reprezentativitást.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Horizontálisan meghatározzuk a policentrikus referenciacsoportot.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

A magány olyan, mint egy 40 kilós kismadár: nem lehet legyőzni.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Az elszalasztott lehetőség olyan, mint egy túl későn elhangzó bocsánatkérés: aranyat lel.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Minden vallás olyan, mint egy harang nélküli templomtorony: szegényebbek lennénk nélküle.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Az élet olyan, mint a fedezet nélküli váltó: egyszerűen nagyszerű.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

A szűz leány erénye olyan, mint egy rosszul kivitelezett szabadrugás: mindenkinek megvan a véleménye róla.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Ez a krumplistészta olyan, mint az első keresztes hadjárat: aki látta, az sem mesél róla.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

A világ legfontosabb embere olyan, mint a Deákné vászna: messziről ez is kicsinek látszik.


----------



## SzoSzo-X (2010 Április 8)

Az elszalasztott lehetőség olyan, mint egy elaggot kamásli: ritkán készítenek szobrot róla.


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

Most jön a 17.!


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

Az egyetlen módja, hogy megmentsük az álmainkat az, ha nagylelkűek vagyunk önmagunkhoz.


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

19. )


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

Juppppiiiiii


----------



## Amira87 (2010 Április 8)

További szép napot mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Üdv.! Mindenkinek!


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Itt a tavasz!!!!!!!


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Pezseg az élet, megújulunk.


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

József Attila : Tedd a kezed


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Tedd a kezed homlokomra


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

mintha kezem kezed volna


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

úgy őriz mint ki gyilkolna


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

mintha éltem élted volna


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

úgy szeress


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

mintha jó volna


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

úgy mintha


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

szívem szíved volna!


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

"A te utad, te választasz,


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Hogy egy lehetőséget megtartasz


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

vagy elszalasztasz


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Van eszed


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

nem ugrassz tűzbe akárkiért


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

Remélem


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

nem vagy olyan marha


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

hogy meghalsz a semmiért!"


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

"S néha,mikor egyedül


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

vagyok csak tombolok,
s némán állok a történtek előtt,


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

de kérdezni nem tudok.Válaszolni nem hagytok arra,hogy miért.Ilyen vagyok...


----------



## AriElla (2010 Április 8)

További szép napot!!!


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*kifestő Disney*

kifestő Disney figurás


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*Köszi*

Köszi ez jól esett


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*szia*

Így tényleg gyorsan megy


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*egy, kettő*

három, négy...


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*szép napot*

szép napot, köszi


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*Weöres Sándor Pára*

Üres parton
üres csőnak.


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*Weöres Sándor Pára*

Nefelejcsek
locsolkódnak.


----------



## ratiruk (2010 Április 8)

eine kleine


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*Weöres Sándor Pára*

Tág a világ
mint az álom.


----------



## Barbara01 (2010 Április 8)

*Weöres Sándor Pára*

Mégis elfér
egy virágon.


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

Kedves Zsuzsa!

Köszönöm!


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

És még egyszer köszönöm....


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

egy


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

kettő


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

három


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

négy


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

te kis nyuszi hová mégy?


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

se erdőbe


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

se rétre


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

a szép tavasz elébe.


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

egy


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

kettő


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

három


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

négy:``:


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

kis őzike hová mégy?


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

elég hogyha tudom én, tavasz elé futok én


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

1,2,3,4


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

te kis madár vígan légy!


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

olyan szép dalt daloljál, szebb legyen a tavasznál.


----------



## tomarinna (2010 Április 8)

Vége!:!:


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x1=1


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x2=2


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x3=3


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

ma írtunk matekból....


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x4=4


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

ismeritek a belga új számát : matek.


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x5=5


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x6=6


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

nagyon vicces


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x7=7


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x8=8


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x9=9


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

1x10=10


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

egyszer volt...


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

hol nem volt....


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

:butt:volt egyszer egy....


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

kislány aki....


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

elment egy...


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

valahová...


----------



## connerygirl (2010 Április 8)

vagy mégsem


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

sff


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

fjkl


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

szia


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

jó napom volt


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

nektek?


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

ez is jó nem


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

:d:d:d


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

örülök


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

a b


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

ez azért gyors


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

mmmm


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

nagyon várom


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

hogy tudjak olvasni


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)

igen igen


----------



## szisz1978 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

mennyi eszetek van


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

köccike


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

*____*


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

--<----<@


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

|-_-|


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

() ()
()


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

ÁÁÁÁh....túl sok az a 20 mp


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

() ()
()
( ( ) )


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

dfgjésdghéadskjlgaéslghaésokjdfslkdgnvosidfhbnxlckbsoiv


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

már csak 10 van D:


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

9........


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

8...


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

7...


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

6...


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

strjhgfjdfgj


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

nha már csak 4 kell


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

3


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

2


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

1


----------



## Bibchy (2010 Április 8)

még 1x köszike


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 8)

Na, már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

köszi, ez tényleg jól jött


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

Emberi törvény: kibírni mindent és menni mindig tovább, még akkor is ha nem élnek már bennünk remények és csodák.


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

1234567


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

17


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

18


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

19


----------



## mosolymano (2010 Április 8)

20


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 8)

Légy optimista!
Ha citrommal kínál meg az élet
kérj hozzá martinitT


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 9)

ISTEN a kövekben alszik,
a virágokban álmodik,
az állatokban ébred és
az emberekben él.
Yogananda


----------



## cico8485 (2010 Április 9)

Na és ezzel a 20 hozzászólás kipipálva


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 9)

mosolymano írta:


> 20


Tetszik a stílusod!
Hajrá!


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 9)

cico8485 írta:


> Na és ezzel a 20 hozzászólás kipipálva


Gratulálok Cico!
Sietek utánad!


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

Hamarosan


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

meglesz


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

a húsz


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

hozzászólás!


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

Valószínűleg


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

még


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

ma.


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

De szerintem


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

most pont megvan.


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

szeretnék én is teljes jogú tag lenni


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

akkor indulnak a hozzászólások, és köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

4


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

5


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

6


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

7


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

8


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

9


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

10


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

11


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

12


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

13


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

14


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

15


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

16


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

17


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

18


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

19


----------



## barca1899 (2010 Április 9)

Azért még azt hozzátenné,hogy ez egy nagyon jó fórum!!!


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

megvan!!!!


----------



## Annamária007 (2010 Április 9)

igen, sajnos így nem túl érdekes, de nagyon hasznos!


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

nem tommit irjak:S:S:S


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

12-13


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

the best is the....


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

mar csak 7 ezzel együt 6


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

ohhh köszz a segitzséged teso


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

ma csak 5


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

:d:d:d


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

én lakini mo


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

ohh marcsak 2


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

ez az utolso előtti


----------



## vixili (2010 Április 9)

skész vok  jupii köszi


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 9)

Egy okos gondolat mára:
Minden annyira jó vagy rossz, amennyire mi annak látjuk.
A.de Mello


----------



## Judíta49 (2010 Április 9)

Még egy:
A halál nem a fény kioltása, hanem a lámpa lekapcsolása a hajnal eljövetele miatt.
R. Tagore


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Nagyon szép idő van ma.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Jól érzem magam, mert holnap már 7vége.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Egy fehér autót látok az ablakon át.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Ma biciklivel megyek haza a munkából.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Tegnap spenótot vagyiztam.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Holnap délután megyek tornázni.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Várom a ma estét, este megyünk a barátainkkal vagyorázni.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Nagyon szépen fejlődnek a muskátlik.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Az aranyhalak feláldozzák magukat.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

A macskáknak 7 élete van, és kétszínűek.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Kicsit sokat lógok a neten.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Lassan ki fognak rúgni ha ennyit ülök a gép előtt.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

A teámat szürcsölgetem.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

És még mindíg 7 hozzászólásnak kell lennie.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Már lassan nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Vasárnap megyek szavazni.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

ÉS Ti mentek? Menjen el mindenki!


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Szeretnék egy új csatot.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Megint mennek a tűzoltók szirénázva.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

Ha minden igaz kész vagyok.


----------



## totheva (2010 Április 9)

És jön a ráadás.


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 9)

Köszi, nagy segítség!
Elkezdem
Rózsa


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 9)

csatlakozom


----------



## Angeltears (2010 Április 9)

Sya! Köszi a tippet, de én inkább beszélgetek, hiszen ez nem egy letöltőoldal?!


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

1


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

2


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

3


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

4


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

5


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

6


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

7


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

8


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

9


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

10


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

11


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

12


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

13


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

14


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

15


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

16


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

17


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

18


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

19


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

20


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 9)

21


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

sziasztok, kottát keresek és belétek botlottam


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

a Mátyás királyt, a Kaláka előadásában


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Igazából már régebben, talán valamikor tavaly már elnéztem ide


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Bár akkor még másképp nézett ki ez a fórum


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

A lényeg, hogy már akkor megtetszett, de csak most vettem a fáradtságot


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És gyűjtöttem össze annyi erőt (hihi), hogy regisztráljak


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És lám-lám, már itt is vagyok és ragyogok


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És hogyha minden jól megy


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És bírom még szóval


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Akkor... szóval akkor, lesz lehetőségem


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És alaposan bele tudom magam ásni az itt fellelhető dokumentumok csodálatos gyűjteményébe


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Vagyis nem is az itt található dokumentumok, hanem az itt közzétett linkek töménytelen sokaságába


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Aminek az átnézéséhez, megismeréséhez sajnos nincs túl sok időm


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

De persze nem kell egyből rosszra gondolni


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Csak azért nincs sok időm, mert viszonylag keveset tudok számítógép előtt ülni


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Nade a lényeg, hogy megoldom ezt az egyáltalán nem bonyolult feladatot


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Hogy regisztráljak, írjak 20 üzenetet, várjak két napot


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Ugye várni kell két napot? (Jó, tudom ez csak egy költői kérdés)


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

És miután teljesítettem mindezt, újult erővel vessem bele magam


----------



## GREKA (2010 Április 9)

Köszönöm a tanácsot! További szép estét!


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

A keresgélés és rácsodálkozás mindig új érzéseket, gondolatokat gerjesztő, összetéveszthetetlen folyamatába.


----------



## GREKA (2010 Április 9)

Hú,2 nap hosszú lesz most,anyáknapi műsort kell terveznem!


----------



## zyb (2010 Április 9)

Greka: miután megvolt a 20 üzenetem, egy vmit sikerült letöltenem


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"A föld szerelmét élvezem
s pusztulok élvezőben,
istenekkel szeretkezem
magamban a mezőben."
(Babits Mihály)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"Nem akarom, amit akartam,
Nem akarom, aki akar
S a gyűlölőket bánom is én,
Engem most szent közöny takar,
Bánom is én, bánom is én."
(Ady Endre)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"Piros levéltől vérző venyigék.
A sárga csöndben lázas vallomások.
Szavak. Kiáltó, lángoló igék."
(Kosztolányi Dezső)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"If you think anyone is sane, you just don't know enough about them. The key—and this is very relevant—is to find someone whose insanity dovetails with your own." (Christopher Moore)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"The prince is never going to come. Everyone knows that; and maybe sleeping beauty's dead." (Anne Rice)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"felkavarom, felkavarodom, megálmodom, belelátom, megkövetem, megkövetelem, megszelídítem, megbánom"
(Quimby)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"Szép az Isten, de annyira idegen,
rút az ördög, de nem hagy hidegen."
(Quimby)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"Aztán kilépek majd a fehér angyalcájgból
És felhúzom a szőrös patás másik jelmezt
De ne félj ez is én vagyok az őrangyalod
Ne tegyél hirtelen mozdulatot
Tudod kezemben felhúzott
Kalasnyikov ragyog"
(Kispál és a Borz)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"Most is ugyanaz vagyok, nincs csel, ezek nyílt lapok
Nyitott könyv az egész életem, bár csalni is jól tudok"
(Kowalsky meg a Vega)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

"És ha fáj, ha valami fáj nem lesz vége
De végre jólesik hogy semmitől nem esel térdre"
(Kowalsky meg a Vega)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

A tükör előtt öltözik. Csupasz,
Akár a frissen megköszörült penge.
Nem látta férfi, mégis beleszúrja
Kegyetlen tükre minden férfi-szembe.
(József Attila)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Mért nem csókolsz, ha úgy esik jól?
Mért fáradnak el a rohanók?
Mért rág szú-módra szét a tenger
Karcsú, viharra teremtett hajót?...
(József Attila)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Fáradtság üli a teherkocsit,
de szuszogó mozdonyról álmodik
a vakvágányon, amint hazatér. 
(József Attila)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Óh szív! nyugodj! Vad boróka hegyén
szerelem szólal, incseleg felém,
pirkadó madár, karcsu, koronás,
de áttetsző, mint minden látomás. 
(József Attila)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Talán eltűnök hirtelen,
akár az erdőben a vadnyom.
Elpazaroltam mindenem,
amiről számot kéne adnom.
(József Attila)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Mondd, láttad-e a pusztát nyári délben,
mikor kövéren sárgállik nyugalma,
és sárga minden, mily hideg-fehéren
villant ezüst-szikrát a sárga szalma? 

(Kosztolányi Dezső)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

Kis, furcsa lányok, édesek,
hová repült a régi kedvem?
Minden, mi szép volt, szétesett.
Jaj, jöjjetek és súgjatok még
nekem valami kéteset. 
(Kosztolányi Dezső)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

Jaj, a gyerekkor mily tündéri kor volt:
egy ködbe olvadt álom és való,
ha hullt a hó az égből, porcukor volt,
s a porcukor az abroszon a hó. 
(Kosztolányi Dezső)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

*idézetek*

_*Medve *_
- Mindig ölelnék, mindent, a világot,
a fát, a sziklát, a kisgyerekeket,
vagyok a lompos és otromba jóság,
a láncravert, esetlen szeretet... 

(Kosztolányi Dezső)


----------



## b_anik (2010 Április 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 9)

*Angyalok*

Az angyalok jelenlétük és erejük 

Az angyalok Isten alakokba sűrített energiái a túlvilágon. Ők testesítik meg Isten fényét és sugarait bennünk és körülöttünk. Ők az univerzum szellemi törvényeinek őrzői és hordozói. Energiájuk és erejük végtelen. Az angyalok a menny különböző területein működnek.


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 9)

Megérdemlem, hogy gazdag legyek! Megérdemlem, hogy megfizessenek azért, hogy jól érzem magam! A pénz a barátom! Mindig rengeteg pénzem van! Remek dolog gazdagnak lenni! Gondolataim a szépség, az erő, és a harmónia körül forognak! A pénzzel hatalmas jót teszek magamnak, és másoknak! A pénz egyre bőségesebben áramlik hozzám, napról napra minden módon a pénz mennyiségem növekszik! Élvezem a pénzt, és a pénz élvez engem!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 9)

Áramlik hozzám a készpénz! Találékony pénzgenerátor vagyok! Remek dolog sok pénzt csinálni! Valamennyi befektetésem hasznot hoz, és egyre több hasznot! Jó érzés él bennem a pénzzel kapcsolatban! Nyitott és fogékony vagyok minden jóra! Elegendő időm, energiám, bölcsességem és pénzem van ahhoz, hogy valamennyi vágyamat valóra váltsam! A bevételem mindig meghaladja a kiadásaimat!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 9)

Nyitott és fogékony vagyok minden jóra! Elegendő időm, energiám, bölcsességem és pénzem van ahhoz, hogy valamennyi vágyamat valóra váltsam! A bevételem mindig meghaladja a kiadásaimat! Minden eggyes kiadott forintom megsokszorozódva érkezik vissza hozzám! Bármit is teszek, pénzügyi helyzetem napról-napra jobbá válik!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

Gazdagsággal kapcsolatos dolgokra gondolok, és egyre gazdagabbá válok! Értékelem mindazt, amivel rendelkezem! Ezennel elfogadom a gazdagságot, és a bőséget! Rendjén való gazdagnak lenni! A pénz és a bőség jó dolog! Az Univerzumra a bőség jellemző!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

Természetes állapotom a gazdagság, és most visszatérek a természetes állapotom gazdagságához, és bőségéhez! Az Univerzum támogat életcélom elérésében! Összhangban állok a körülöttem lévő világgal kreatív vagyok és harmóniában élek minden a világomban lévő dologgal! Gazdag vagyok szeretetben, gazdag vagyok egészségben!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

Lehetőségem, hogy megtapasztaljam a világmindenség gazdagságát, és így megtapasztalom azt! Gazdagságomból visszaadok, hogy más is megtapasztalják a gazdagságot!


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

A Teremtés Törvénye azt kezdi megvalósítani, ami gondolataid fókuszábanáll: legyen az pozitív vagy negatív, vagy valaminek a hiánya.


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

És amint 
erről beszélünk, szeretnénk, ha megértenéd, hogy itt, a fizikai világban,
ennek a folyamatnak két része van.


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

Ha a nem-fizikai világban léteznél, és 
úgy érzékelnéd a dolgokat, mint mi most, akkor azt tapasztalnád, hogy a 
folyamatnak csak az egyik fele érvényes: mert itt a teremtő gondolattalegy időben létezik a megvalósulás.


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

1


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

2


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

3


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

4


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

5


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

6


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

7


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

8


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

9


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

10+


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

11


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

88


----------



## Yas_min (2010 Április 10)

55


----------



## 6-os dj (2010 Április 10)

*20 pont elérése*

Hát első sorban nagyom tetszik az oldal es mar nagyon szeretnénk töltögetni és persze feltölteni es egy kicsit aggaszt hogy nem ismer itt meg senki


----------



## 6-os dj (2010 Április 10)

én is hal vagyok


----------



## 6-os dj (2010 Április 10)

koszi zsuzsi


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

Koszonom a segitseget !


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

Nagyon tetszik az oldalatok


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

Nagyon sokretu


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

nagyon tetszik,hogy szamtalan tema kozul lehet valogatni


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

csak gratulalni tudok ahhoz amit letrehoztatok !


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

A


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

B


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

C


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

D


----------



## cathrinees (2010 Április 10)

E


----------



## bumi1979 (2010 Április 10)

proba


----------



## Ildiki (2010 Április 10)

*Miért kávézunk?*

Milyen egyszerű lenne azt mondani, amit az újdonsült szerelmesek: mert szeretem.
De megszoktuk, hogy magyarázkodunk: a gyerekünk előtt, hogy miért nem érünk rá vele foglalkozni, a férjünknek a plusz kilóinkról vannak kidolgozott elméleteink, a főnökünknek mindennap új mesét találunk ki késésünk okáról és az anyánknak… mindig, mindenről.
Szükségünk van (ezekre az) önigazolásokra? Ha nagyon a nyakunkba lihegnek az ellenzők, és mi meg akarjuk hallani a vészjósló hangokat, bizonyára igen.
Ki az a – mégoly eltökélt – kávébolond, akit soha nem bizonytalanított el az a bűnlajstrom, amit a kávé rovására írnak?!
Az elsőt, a legfontosabbat nem szívesen nevezzük nevén, és legfőképpen kamaszgyerekünk előtt nem valljuk be őszintén: igenis drogozunk. A koffein eredeti (növényi eredetű gyógyhatású anyag) és mai értelmében is (pszichoaktív szer, a központi idegrendszert befolyásolva hangulat- és tudatmódosító hatású) drog. Bűntudatunkat enyhítendő: legális serkentő.
Gyakran írják a koffein számlájára a magas vérnyomást, a koleszterinszint emelkedését, a csontritkulást, esetenként (ó, jaj!) a vetélést… a sor végeláthatatlan. Kedvenc kávés cikkemet Szendi Gábor írta a vészmadarakról és a kávé rehabilitációjáról.
A koffein hatása sokkal összetettebb annál, mint hogy – nemes egyszerűséggel – „jónak” vagy „rossznak” nevezhetnénk.
Az életünk éppen ilyen bonyolult. De – akár a kávé – természetesen jó!



Liza74 írta:


> Én sajnos gyógyszerfüggő lettem, amit épp most próbálok elhagyni. Nem könnyű. Depresszió „nevű” betegségem története már 10 éve kezdődött, de sajnos még nem találtak fel nekem való hatásos gyógyszert. Persze most már tudom, hogy ilyen NINCS!!! DE ez már késő.



Liza, sose késő. Keresd meg Zsóka írásait, az Új kor klub honlapon! Szeretettel ajánlom.kiss


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Lelkünk mélyén (...) ez a vágy él: boldogok akarunk lenni, és jólétben szeretnénk élni, de főleg félelem nélkül és betegség nélkül és halál nélkül. És ez lehetetlen. A föld: a küzdelem színtere. Mindig az volt, és az is marad.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Kérlek fogadj el olyannak, amilyen vagyok, és akkor egyre jobb leszek.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Mert minden érték, amit az életben találhatunk, azokból a kapcsolatokból fakad, amiket a körülöttünk lévőkkel alakítunk ki. Mert nincs semmi olyan anyagi dolog, ami felérhetne a szeretet és a barátság megfoghatatlan kincsével.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

A gondolat, míg önmagába zárul, sajnos nincs jelen,
Szavak nélkül nem működik a mindenható értelem.
De a kimondott szavak sorsa néha furcsán alakul,
A lényeg sokszor bennük marad kimondhatatlanul.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Ezen a földön mindannyian látogatók vagyunk. 
Ha elmegyünk, magunk után ki tudja, mit hagyunk, 
Tanítsuk meg gyermekeinknek a szeretet dalát, 
Ahány ember, annyiféle csodálatos világ.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

A végtelenhez mérve szinte nem is létezünk,
A csillagévek óráin egy perc az életünk.
Az ember önmagában semmit sem ér, -
Ha nincsen barátunk, elvisz a szél.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Sohasem szabadulunk meg a szorongástól, ha úgy véljük: annyiszor ítélnek meg bennünket, ahányszor ránk pillantanak.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Ahhoz, hogy mi magunk tudjuk irányítani az életünket és valami maradandót alkossunk, előbb-utóbb meg kell tanulnunk Hinni. Persze nem azt értjük ezalatt, hogy áthárítsuk a felelősséget holmi istenített Szellemi Szupermen vállára, vagy szép csendben üldögéljünk arra várva, hogy a Végzet bekopog az ajtón. Mindössze hinnünk kell a bennünk rejlő erőben és fel kell használnunk azt. Ha így teszünk, no meg ha felhagyunk azzal, hogy másokat majmolunk vagy versengünk velük, akkor egyszer csak minden elkezd működni.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Az igazság az, amit a legnehezebb kimondani, és a legfájóbb meghallgatni.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Erősen hiszem, hogy ahol élünk s létezünk, legelsőbben ott kell rendnek lenni. Csak azután jön, jöhet a boldogulás.


----------



## AndRea19890503 (2010 Április 10)

Úgy tűnik, nagyon is gyakran épp az ész miatt tévedünk rossz irányba, aztán bóklászunk napestig, követve a fák tetejét lengető szél visszhangját, amely pedig olyan valódinak hangzott! Miért nem hallgatunk inkább arra a belső hangra, amely megmutatja az igazi utat?


----------



## vasasszilárd (2010 Április 10)

Köszi ezt a cikket. csak most döbbentem rá, hogy eddig azért nem sikerültek úgy a dolgaim, mert nem vittem elég pozitív érzelmet, a kívánt dolgok eléréséhez. Mindig tanul az ember sokkal tudatosabbnak kell lennem!


----------



## Edelweisshu (2010 Április 10)

Köszi az ötletet, legalább jobban szétnézek a fórumon...


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

Hú. hát ez egy életmentő topic, de tényleg


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

Cserében hálás idézeteket kapsz,kedves fórumtopic indító 

“Ha az egyedüli ima, amit elmondasz egész életedben, így hangzana: “Köszönöm”, az is elegendő lenne.” (Meister Eckhart)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói.” (Alphonse Karr)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Miközben mosogatsz, imádkozz! Adj hálát a mosogatni való tányérokért, hiszen ez azt jelenti, hogy volt bennük étel, hogy tápláltál valakit, hogy szeretettel gondoskodtál valakiről: főztél, és asztalt terítettél. Képzeld el, hány ember van a földön, akinek nincs mit elmosnia, vagy nincs kinek megterítenie…”
(Paulo Coelho: A portobellói boszorkány)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

" A valódi örömöt magad teremted.
Nem függ a külső körülményektől.
Egy folyó áramlik benned és rajtad keresztül,
Mely az öröm üzenetét hordozza.
Ez az Isteni öröm az élet egyetlen célja." (Sri Chinmoy)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják.”
(Pearl Buck)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Az emberi boldogság ritkán a hatalmas vagyonok gyümölcse, sokkal inkább támad napi apró örömökből.” (Benjamin Franklin)

“Inkább csalódok, ha kell, naponta százszor is, minthogy állandóan bizalmatlan legyek mindenkivel, és az életet pokolnak tartsam, amelyben szörnyetegek élnek… Szeretek élni! És inkább legyen az életem örömteli, néha csalódással, mint elejétől végig boldogtalan, de csalódások nélkül!” (Müller Péter)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Hanem ha félelmetekben a szeretetben csak a békét és az örömöt keresitek,
Akkor jobb, ha elföditek mezítelenségteket, és elmentek a szeretet szérűjéről
Az évszakok nélküli világba, ahol nevethettek, de nem teljes szívből, és sírhattok is, de minden könnyet nem sírhattok el.
A szeretet nem ad egyebet, mint önmagát, és nem vesz el semmit, csupán önmagából.
A szeretet nem birtokol, és nem birtokolható.
Mert a szeretetnek elég a szeretet.
Amikor szerettek, ne mondjátok: „Isten a szívemben lakik”; mondjátok azt: „Isten szívében lakom”.
És ne gondoljátok, hogy irányíthatjátok a szeretet útját, mert a szeretet, ha méltónak talál rá, maga irányítja majd a ti útjaitokat.
A szeretet nem vágyik egyébre, mint beteljesíteni önmagát.
De ha szerettek, és a szeretet vágyakat ébreszt, legyenek ezek a ti vágyaitok:
Hogy összeolvadjatok, s legyetek olyanná, mint a sebes patak, mely az éjszakába zengi dalát.
Hogy megismerjétek a túlságos gyengédség kínját.
Hogy a szeretet megértése ejtsen sebet rajtatok;
És hogy véreteket akarva, derűsen hullassátok.
Hogy hajnalban szárnyra kelt szívvel ébredjetek, és hálát adjatok az új napért,
Hogy délben megpihenve a szeretet mámoráról elmélkedjetek;
Hogy az est leszálltakor hálával menjetek haza;
S ha nyugovóra tértek, ajkatok azért mondjon imát, akit szerettek; dalotok őt dicsérje.”
(Kahlil Gibran: Szeretet)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a pillanatokat – megállunk, hogy érezzük a napfényt, és saját szivárványt építünk.

Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a lehetőségeket, és nekivágunk saját kalandjainknak.

Ma van az a nap, amikor élünk és nem aggódunk, amikor megünnepeljük az örömöt, amikor időt találunk álmainkra, és arra, hogy higgyünk a csodákban.”


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

Esik az eső.


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

El van borulva.


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Kellene az életemben egy ember, legalább egyetlen ember, akinél nem kényszerülök önvédelemre. Akinek lelkem titkos kódját ki merem adni. Akit beengedek magamba: ez vagyok, minden jóval, rosszal, nemes és szennyes gondolattal együtt.
És ez az egyetlen ember az, akit valóban szeretek.
Ha igaz az, hogy a szeretetben a kettő egy lesz, és egymásba ölelkezik, akkor ott nem lehetnek magántitkok, hozzáférhetetlen sebek, és főleg levegőtlen, gennyes sebek nem lehetnek, mert nem tudnak egymással összeforrni. Összeforrni csak a tisztaság tud, ezt még a sebészek is tudják, mert még a testünk is így működik. Senki sem tökéletes! És elvárhatatlan, hogy az legyen, mert az ember nem az.” (Müller Péter: Örömkönyv)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

Fáj a fejem.


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

szia fandi itt is el van borulva


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Amikor valami jót cselekszel, csodálatos érzés tölt el. Mintha valaki a lelked mélyén azt mondaná: Igen, mindig így kellene éreznem magam.”
(Harold Kushner Rabbi)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Mert az ember – ezt egyre inkább hiszem – csak annyit ér és csak annyira ember, amennyire meg tudja őrizni lelke egy zugában az örök gyermeket.” (Márai Sándor: A bűvész)

na ez így van!


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

“Mindenki lehet nagy ember… mert bárki képes másokat szolgálni. A szolgálathoz nem kell egyetemi végzettség. Nem kell hozzá egyeztetni az alanyt az állítmánnyal. Csak hálatelt szív kell hozzá, szeretettől áthatott lélek.”
(Martin Luther King)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” (*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

so long and thanks for all the fish! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojydNb3Lrrs

köszi a topicot még egyszer!


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## goldlife (2010 Április 10)

na megyek nézelődni 
bye


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!”​ (*Charles Reade*)​


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

bye


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől.” (*James Kurtz*)


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Hogy miből tudhatjuk, hogy a jeti nem él? Nem találunk jeti csontot....


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Elég, ha ebéd után tíz percre ledőlsz pihenni. Elég, ha munkahelyedre lassan és kényelmesen haladsz és néha megállasz, hogy egy fát, egy virágot, vagy egy madarat megnézz. Elég, ha fél órával üldögélsz tovább a padon, mint amennyit előre szántál magadnak. Mert szépen süt a nap és a szellőnek kellemes, meleg virágszaga van. Elég, ha minden hetedik napon nem dolgozol semmit, csak örvendesz annak, hogy élsz és hogy szép a világ, amiben élsz.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“A nélkülözőnek sok minden hiányzik, a kapzsinak minden.” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Az vagyunk, amit gondolunk. Mindaz, ami vagyunk, a gondolatainkból táplálkozik. Gondolatainkból építjük fel a világunkat.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

15.


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

16.


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

“Az anya nemcsak egy gyermeknek ad életet, hanem a szeretetnek és az örömnek, amit valaha magának remélt.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

18.


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

19.


----------



## fandi76 (2010 Április 10)

20.


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

21


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

22


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

23


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Ha valaki nem hiszi el, hogy az, amit világnak nevezünk, valójában nem is létezik, jöjjön vissza egymillió év múlva, és állapítsa meg, kinek van igaza. És ha már itt tartunk: valójában mi az idő?


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

24


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

25


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

26


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

27


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

28


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

29


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

30


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

32


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

34


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

36


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

jo hogy ez a topic király


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

1


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

leirom a bankszámlaszámom 2355489843954
kód: 12343


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

38


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

még 1 hoáászolás


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

40


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

még ötöt


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

te neked már csak 5 kell


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

4


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

még8


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

3


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

maaaaaaaaa


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

2


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

végre, az utolsó


----------



## tünde88 (2010 Április 10)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

jaj amugy minek ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

nekimeg sikerült:d


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

Xd


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

3


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

2


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

1


----------



## Mr.Giovanni (2010 Április 10)

0


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

31


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

32


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

33


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

34


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

35


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

36


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

37


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

38


----------



## petya12345 (2010 Április 10)

39


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

40


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

1


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

2


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

3


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

4


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

5


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

6


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

7


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Nyakas a parasztgazda, faragatlan fajta.
Kajla bajsza alatt kacag, ha dagad a flaska.
Haj-jaj, ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.
Ablak alatt dalra fakad, s szakadatlan hajtja,
Ha laza a gatyamadzag, csak kalap van rajta.


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

8


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

9


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

10


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Iszik kicsit, s így indít biciklizni mindig.
Bíz` kicsípik, s viszik is nyírpilisi sittig.
Sír-rí, nincs kis rigli, nincs bilincs, mit civil ki bír nyitni.
Illik ily piciny csínyt így, rittig sittig vinni?


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

11


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

12


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

13


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

ecc-pecc, kimehetsz


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

14


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

15


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

16


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

17


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

töpörödött törpördög


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

18


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

19


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

20


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

egyébként az a szabály, hogy értelmeset kell írni, nem? végülis ezt hogy ellenőrzik?


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

tavaszi szél vizet áraszt


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

virágom, virágom


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

minden madár társat választ


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

hát én immár kit válasszak


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

te engemet


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

21


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

22


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

én tégedet


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

23


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

magas hegyek mögött


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

hol a tenger hupikék


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

ott laknak


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

ők, a törpikék


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

hatalmas fák között


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

gombaházakban lakunk


----------



## Kati84 (2010 Április 10)

és mindig vidámak vagyunk!!!


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

a


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

b


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

c


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

d


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

e


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

f


----------



## tvsz07 (2010 Április 10)

g


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Még új vagyok itt.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Hmmmm... mi értelme ennek?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Nen is tudom.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Ezt ki találta ki?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Értelmes volt.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Ezért fognak szeretni a moderek.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Nem baj.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Elbeszélgetek itt magammal.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Csönd Corix72!!!!!


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Mert mért isch?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Mert CSAK?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Mért csak?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Azért csak,hogy ne beszélj vissza nekem.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Jó. akkor addig malmozok.


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

Köszönöm az információt


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Nem maémozhatsz,CSAK ha én megengedem.


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Nem tudsz helyesen sem írni!!!!


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Na....Ne játszál a bácsival!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

:d


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Még 2 húzásod van,aztán repülsz.


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

hmm,de miért van szükség pont 20 hozzászólásra?


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

na nem baj,ahogy körbenéztem,megéri


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Már csak 1, és ......


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

)


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

!!!


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Azért tényleg jó oldal..... azárt nem moderálom ki magam.....


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

de jó neked Corix


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Béna vagy hawersrác,nem tudsz helyesen írni...... ciki.... !!!!!


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

még 11 ...


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

10...


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

9...


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Szia Zsuzsenka.....


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

8...


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

8


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

7...


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

6


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

6...


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

5


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

-13


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

4!


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

nem-nem,3!!!


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

2...sose lesz vége


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Kicsit gyorsan számolsz Corix72..... ki leszel..... mondom én....


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

1!!!!


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

Soha se mond hogy soha.....


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

Ki ám...Hova is,és mit?


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

Jó,soha nem mondom hogy soha


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

0--- ?


----------



## Corix72 (2010 Április 10)

ha nincs 0-a akkor ki leszek.....


----------



## Zsuzsenka26 (2010 Április 10)

0!!Így jó??  (És még 48 óra...türelmi időő?)


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

egyszer már elkezdtem valamikor, valahol, de elment az áram, egy hétig net sem volt és most nem találom:S hol tartok egyáltalán?


----------



## morgenrot (2010 Április 10)

0


----------



## morgenrot (2010 Április 10)

darling i found you


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

kisssikerüült, végre visszajött az oldal, mennyit kell szenvednem, hogy elérjem ezt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

13


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

annyiszor eszembe jut a húsvéti aranygaluska....hmmmmm 
14


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

15


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

16


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

17-e lesz pont egy hét múlva


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

18-a meg rá egy napra


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

19


----------



## sallimus (2010 Április 10)

ooo nee, el sem hiszem 
húúúúsz


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok!
Ezennel csatlakozom az értelmes hozzászólásokhoz.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Mielőtt elindulok munkába, szeretném feltornázni 10-re.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Menet közben szavazni is fogok.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Ez a tizedik.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Ez az egyik legjobb oldal, amivel valaha találkoztam - persze a letöltések szempontjából.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Itt még megszerezhetetlen ritkaságok is megtalálhatóak.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Innentől nem cifrázom tovább.


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

Essünk túl rajta - tanulok a nagyoktól!


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

15


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

16


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

17


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

18


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

19


----------



## Bolyav (2010 Április 11)

20


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

Itt valóban olyan dolgokat is meg lehet találni, amit máshol nem.....ezért is jó....itt..


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

16


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

17


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

18


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

19


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

20 Hurrrrráááááááá!


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

21 ... )))


----------



## ninja002 (2010 Április 11)

És még mindíg csak tag vagyok...(( nem tudok letölteni......( Miért?


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

*1*

1.
letöltés miatt regiztem, most meg kezdhetek a 20 értelmes játékba bele ...


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

48 óra sok idő, ráérek lassan üzengetni!


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

Adrienne2009: a jelen a múlt jövője ;-)


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

Similis simile gaudet


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

ninja002.: türelem rózsát terem...ám... nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül (3)


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

Köszi a jókat....


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

Nekem is várnom kell, ...


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

8


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

9


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

10


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

11


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

12


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

13


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

ma már voltam szavazni is!


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

14


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

15


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

16


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

17


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

Ma fasírt lesz az ebéd, én kértem, imádom!


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

A Zol barátom vajon jelen van a fórumon?


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

Számelek vajon merre jársz?


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

Na és Számoleg vajon hol lehet?


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

Mindeközben számolatlan kérdések röppennek szét.


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

18


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

19


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

20 ))


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

Ma MAyarország választ, sajnálom azt a sok embert aki ma azt hiszi, látványosan jobb lesz! Sajnos a pálya széle erős korlátokkal biztosított!


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

1-szer sikerülni fog.


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

semmi 2-ség.


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

3 ... az már igaz.


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

kb. 6. üzi


----------



## takrisztian (2010 Április 11)

próbálkozz csak


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

tévedetm 7.
akkor ez a 8.
nekem nyolc


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

10


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

a 4 irányt tartsuk szem előtt, hogy jól tudjunk tájékozódni.


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

12


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

5-letből sincs hiány - fog ez menni.


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

A tendencia javuló 6-ást mutat.


----------



## mooon (2010 Április 11)

Itt a 7-vége, ennek meg hol a vége?


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

11


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

12, de előtte 20 mp várakozás


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 11)

20


----------



## Snuffy0324 (2010 Április 11)

áh megvan.


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

kicsi a részvétel


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

hideg van, nem mennek ki az uccára


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

jég is esett az előbb, de csak kicsi


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

16.


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

17


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

tizennyóc


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

19


----------



## prentin (2010 Április 11)

21 és megsem tölt le.
kell a 48 óra is?


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

Hát, akkor 01...


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

Talán 02.


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

03, és tovább


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

04, megyünk...


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

05, próba


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

06, haladunk


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

07, még vagyunk


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

08, kitartás


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

09, gyerünk


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

10, tovább


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

11, még


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

12, menjünk


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

13, van még


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

14, mégy


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

15, köt


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

16, hat


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

17, hét


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

18, na most


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

19, ínyenc


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

20, húsz


----------



## wagnerur100 (2010 Április 11)

21, a ráadás


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

szellemes...
szellemes?


----------



## melasz01 (2010 Április 11)

ezmegmégegy


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok!
Kezdek számolni
01


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

02


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

03


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

04


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

Lehet ezzel egy darabig untatni fogok mindenkit.
Bocsi!!
05


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

06


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

07


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

08


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

09


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

10


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

Na a fele már megvan
11


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

12


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

13


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

14


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

15


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

16


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

17


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

18


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

19


----------



## lukric (2010 Április 11)

20


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

najó, akkor kezdjünk neki


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

minek kell 48 órás türelmi idő?


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

disznóság..


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

:**


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

cI_I


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

január


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

február


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

március


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

április


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

május


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

június


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

július


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

augusztus


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

szeptember


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

október


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

november


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

december


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

és


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

asszem


----------



## Babe09 (2010 Április 11)

kész


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

1


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

2


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

3


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

4


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

5


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

6


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

7


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

8


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

9


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

10


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

12


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

11


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

13


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

14


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

15


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

16


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

17


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

18


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

19


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

20


----------



## gyurisan (2010 Április 11)

*Bűvös 20-as....*

21


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

vegre itt vagyok


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

Tehat akkor szamolhatok,...Igy mukodik?


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

123...talan huszig?


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

nem szeretem a hetfoket..


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

a hetveget imadom


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

a technikaval parhuzamosan haladok


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

ha holnap sutni fog a nap,akkor egesz delutan kint leszek..kerteszkedni fogok


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

imadok kerteszkedni


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

tegnap a malnabokrokat tisztitottam meg


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

a tavasz mindig feltolt


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

mire jo itt irogatni


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

van itt kivel egyaltalan csevegni?


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

egy ,ketto ,harom ,negy..kis ozike ho?va megy


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

hetfo ,kedd,szerda ,csutortok...


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

pentek ,szombat ,vasarnap..jo dolgunk van


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

mint erdon a madarnak


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

semmilyen szel nem kedvez..


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

milyen kikotobe tart a hajos?


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

van egy kis szek harom labu


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

harom laba harom babu


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

egyik billeg,masik ballag...


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

harmadik meg billegballag


----------



## Pannuska (2010 Április 11)

Imadom KANYADIT


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

*1*

Sziasztok!


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

nagyon


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

tetszik


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

a fórum


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

örülök


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

hogy


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

megtaláltalak


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

titeket


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

mert


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

jók


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

a témáitok!


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

Duncan


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

Shelley


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

egy érdekes író


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

ma választások vannak


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

Magyarországon


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

már csak négy üzi


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

már csak három darab üzi


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

mindjárt megvan mindjárt...


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

At last! The way to the Worldtree is clear! Witness the end you, Mortals the hour of your final reckoning has come!!!:8:

Idézet a Warcraft 3-ból. No fear...


----------



## gagare (2010 Április 11)

mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Most regisztráltam, találtam egy jó kis oldalt!


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Yf jou dont love me


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Will you be there


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

They dont care about us


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Billie Jean


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Bad


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Jam


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Earth Song


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Smooth Criminal


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Smile


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Black or White


----------



## VAdus (2010 Április 11)




----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Who is it


----------



## VAdus (2010 Április 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

This is it


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Szia


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Heal the World


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

You are not alone


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Ghost


----------



## smilee (2010 Április 11)

Megvan! Ez már a ráadás!


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

jaj de jó vagy


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

itt vagyok


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

na megint


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

de jó játék, várom a végét


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

na még, türelem


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

ez a 9.


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

ez is beletartozik


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

na még


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

12


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

kitartás


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

értem


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

még egy


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

lassan vége


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

még


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

még egyszer jó


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

talán így


----------



## vonal (2010 Április 12)

na mindegy


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Egy, megérett a megy.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Három, te leszel a párom.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Négy.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Öt, érik a tök.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Hat, hasad a pad.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Hét.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Nyolc, tele van a polc.


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2010 Április 12)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc...


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

imádom a virágokat


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

nemrég rendeltem 3 félét


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

esik az esö


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

de minek?


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

1


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

2


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

3


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

4


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

5


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

6


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

7


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

8


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

9


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

10


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

11


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

12


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

13


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

14


----------



## eden69 (2010 Április 12)

huh ez az utolsó:2:


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

sziasztok. hogyan is tudnám megszerezni a 20hozzászólást? mindegy mihez szóllok hozzá csak hozzászóljak valamit? ez a dolog lényege?


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

ketto


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

három


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

négy


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

ot


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

hat


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

hét


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

nyolc


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

kilenc


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

tíz! már csak mégegyszer ennyit!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

még kilencet


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

még nyolcat


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

még hetet!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

még hatot!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

márcsak otot!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

és négyet!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

háááármat!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

keeeetocskét!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

még egyet és meglesz!


----------



## reni29 (2010 Április 12)

megvan! sikerult!


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, nagyon szerteágazó a fórum


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Gratulálok! Én még csak most kezdem, de haladok!


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Megy ez csak akarni kell...


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20...


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Meglessssz az...


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Itt a 10edik


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Halad ez...


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Már 13


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

Szeretlek - több nyelven.


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

Albanian -	Te dua


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

Bulgarian - Obicham te


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

Catalan - T'estimo


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Csehül - Miluji te*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Dánul - Jeg elsker dig*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Finnül - Minä rakastan sinua*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Franciául - Je t'aime*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Fülöp – szigetek - Mahal Kita (Iniibig Kita)*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Görögország - Se agapo*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Hawaii - Aloha wau i'a oe*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Hollandia - Ik hou van jou*


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

* Horvátul - Volim te*


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

1


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

2


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

3


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

4


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

5


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

6


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

7


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

8


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

9


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

10


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

11


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

12


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

13


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

14


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

15


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

16


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

17


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

18


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

19


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

20


----------



## gezeke (2010 Április 12)

21


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

14


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

15


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

16


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

17


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

18


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

19


----------



## neraida (2010 Április 12)

húsz


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

1


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

2


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

3


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

4


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

6


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

5


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

7


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

8


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

9


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

10


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

11


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

12


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

13


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

14


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

15


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

16


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

17


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

18


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

19


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

20


----------



## bobrock (2010 Április 12)

21


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Egyszer csak elérem a bűbös 20-at


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

még 4


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

kissKöszike.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Remélem hogy sikerül.:444:


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Bízom benne.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

édes az élet, mindenkinek.:55:


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

lehetőségek adottak.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*köszönet*

ma jó napom van.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

De az idő járás nem igazán teszi szépé ezt a napot.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*válasz*

Minden nap más és más ha te is úgy alakítod.:656::4:.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

van egy jó szó rá.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*levél*

Nagyon régi közmondás, és igaz.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*kérdés*

Milyen nap is van ma?:twisted:


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Nem is tudom hol van a fejem.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Mire jutottál?:8:


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Hogyan tovább az életben?


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

Minden jó ha a vége jó.


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*vigyázat*

Az anyukám nem jól van??:111:


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

*válasz*

Most már jól érzi magát meg kapta az adagját.!!!\\m/


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 12)

:77::!:ez az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

még 3


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

még 2


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

az utolsó...


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

huhhh... ez nem ment könnyen, de sikerült


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 12)

háát kezdőké a szerencs én még mindig nem értem ezt az egészet, de ahhoz hogy fejlődjek csak itt jutok olyan infohoz ami kell nekem, és olyan kedvesekvagytok hogy ide akarok tartozni


----------



## Mercurygold (2010 Április 12)

sikerült a játékokkal összeszednem a hozzászólásokat, jol is szórakoztam, de még fogok játszani, érdekesek a játékok


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

1.hozzászólás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás*

2. hozzászólás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*hozzászolás*

4.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*hozzászolás*

5. hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*hozzászolás*

6.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

7.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*hozzászolás*

8.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

9.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

10.hozzászolás


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

11.hozzász


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

12.hozzá


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

nem könnyű


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

nagyon lassu


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólá1*

llassú


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

szia


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

nem tom kinek megy


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

csak gyűjtök


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

bocsánat


----------



## kisdiák (2010 Április 12)

*20 hozzászólás1*

utolsó


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

A


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

B


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

C


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

D


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

E


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

F


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

G


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

H


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

I


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

J


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

K


----------



## rramonaa (2010 Április 12)

és az L lesz az utolsó


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

M


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

N


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

Ny


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

O


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

P


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

Q


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

R


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

S


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

Sz


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

T


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

Ty


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

U


----------



## Anyci1 (2010 Április 13)

V


----------



## pszabina (2010 Április 13)

Én is féltem, hogy azt hiszik, csak a letöltések miatt, de minden találatra szinte ezt az oldalt dobja ki.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

*Romhányi József*

*Egy szú végrendelete*


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

* Egy szú beszorult a hokedli lapjába,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Ráült a szakácsnô százszor is napjába:


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

És jött a baj csôstül. Még a tetejébe,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Az asztalos szöget ütött a fejébe.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Néha percekig már percegni sem tudott,


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

Keresek sok-sok Barátot,ismerőst. Ha esetleg valakinek kedve lenne.....barátkozni


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Végül hát megírta e testamentumot:


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

-A nagy hármasszekrényt, mely koromszín, ében,


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal nagyon teszik.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Özvegyemre hagyom, járjon feketében.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Ha a gyászhét letelt, s férjhez megy ismét,


----------



## kissera (2010 Április 13)

Elkezdem gyűjtögetni a hozzászólások számát!  Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Ne maradjon jussa tôlem, csak a kisszék.


----------



## kissera (2010 Április 13)

halihó


----------



## kissera (2010 Április 13)

harmadik


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Fiam, ki kalandos, regényes, mint atyja,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

A nagy mahagóni könyvszekrényt bújhatja.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Kerülje a drámát, bölcseleti mûvet,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Mert a nehéz könyvek szétnyûvik a nyüvet.


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Lányom, aki szégyent szégyennel tetézett,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

S lezabipetézett,


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Kint éljen eztán 
A szemétládában, kegyelemdeszkán!


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Végül az anyósom.- Megérdemli nagyon;


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Az élet és a szerelem megy tovább.*

*Stephenie Meyer*


----------



## kozsuzsi (2010 Április 13)

Rá a vadonatúj, szép csôbútort hagyom.


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Az élet legnagyobb titka és ajándéka, ha két "egyféle" ember találkozik.*

*Márai Sándor*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Az élet dolgait 
*

*két részre osztom:
rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra 
*

*Woody Allen*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*
Ha tudnám is, hogy holnap elpusztul a világ,még akkor is ültetnék ma egy almafát.*

*Luther*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*A boldogsághoz semmi nem kell,*

csak jó egészség és rossz emlékezet.
*Ernest Hemingway*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Hogy hívják az indián*

*benzinkutast?*

Töltőtoll


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*A japán agglegényt?*

Maradoka Magamura


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Az arab kapust?*

Kapd El-Hammar


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Légy szerény, mint az ibolya,*

Kitartó, mint az örökzöld,
Gondos, mint a méhecske,
Úgy lesz idővel belőled
Aranyos kis menyecske.
Két virág van az életben:
A rózsa és a nefelejcs.
Az egyik tanít, hogy szeress,
A másik, hogy ne felejts


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Ahány ember ismer*

annyi változatban létezem


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Nemes szép élethez*

nem kellenek nagy cselekedetek,
csupán tiszta szív 
és sok, sok szeretet.
*Pázmány Péter*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Sokáig tűnődtem, vajon meddig remél az ember?*

Most már tudom, az utolsó pillanatig.
*Örkény István*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*Ha azt akarod, hogy szeressenek,*

szeress!
*Hekaton*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

*A mosoly egy görbe vonal,*

amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent.
*Phyllis Diller*


----------



## Nastya (2010 Április 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nagyon sokat segített.)


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

jó kávé


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

jó reggeli jó kávé


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

johnny walker a kedvencem


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

És az Unicum


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

de nem a next verzió


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Jager Meister is


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

hát próbálkozom


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Jager az király


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Soproni Ászok


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Na és az arany ászok


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

a heineken sem kutya


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

szatmári szilva


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

nem is egyszerű


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

nagyon munkás


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

most lassítottam


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

a vodka nem az én italom


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

az ouzo jöhet


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

henessy?


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Napoleon de nem a Bonaparte


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

melyik Ibolya?


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

Hogy szeressenek?


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

de hisz már szeretnek!!


----------



## ottov (2010 Április 13)

szereted a virágot?


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

ma valami jó is történik velem


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

nagyon optimista vagyok mééég


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

hát ebben a rossz időben legalább sikerül


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

hetedik


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

nyolcadik


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

Szép napot


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

Nagyon szép napot


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

Háát hajrá


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

hol is tartok?


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

na még egy keveset és jó lesz


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

háát igyekszem


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

tizenöt már kétharmad


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

tizenhat és már csak négy


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

tizenhéét és már a célvonalban


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

tizenkilenc hurrá


----------



## joletanyta (2010 Április 13)

és az utolsóóóóóó hát szuper szép napot


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

1


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

2


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

3


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

4


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

5


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

6


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

7


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

8


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

9


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

10


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

11


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

12


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

13


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

14


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

15


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

16


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

17


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

18


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

19


----------



## o levi (2010 Április 13)

20


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

Aladdin


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

1


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

bocsánat, már 3


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

4


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

5


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

6


----------



## ildike76 (2010 Április 13)

hatos


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

7


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

8


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

9


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

10


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

11


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

12


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

13


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

14


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

15


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

16


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

17


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

18


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

19


----------



## Nevi75 (2010 Április 13)

20


----------



## ildike76 (2010 Április 13)

huszonnyolc


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*sziasztok*

Köszi csipkebogyó hogy ide irányítottál. Én elkezdtem töltögetni, persze nem bánom- de így azért könnyebb lesz!


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*bemutatkozó*

Ja én amúgy gyógypedagógiára járok, és ha van itt valaki aki szintén(NYME AK GYŐR) akkor szívesen megismerném!


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*8*

8


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*ja 10*

10


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

12


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*13*

13


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

*14*

14


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

a


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

bc


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

dfhh


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

hk


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

gh


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

éjkgd


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

fgk


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Az élet az a dolog, ami velünk történik, miközben nekünk teljesen más terveink vannak.
John Lennon


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Többet tudsz mint hiszed, de kevesebbet mint szeretnél.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Az ember nem lehet elég óvatos az ellenségei megválasztásában.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Rengeteg hazugság van a világon és a legrosszabb benne az, hogy a fele igaz.

Winston Churchill


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

A jövőt nem kell sötéten látni ahhoz, hogy sötét legyen. A jövő saját magától sötét.
Murray, Mason


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Nagy baj az öregség, de ez az egyetlen esély a hosszú életre.
Otto von Bismarck


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Nem vagyok olyan fiatal, hogy mindent tudjak.
Ismeretlen


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Nincs érzékem a pesszimizmushoz. Úgysem sikerülne.
Ismeretlen


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

A boldogság titka az, hogy szembenézzünk a ténnyel: szörnyű a világ.
Bertrand Russell


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Foglalkoztat a jövőm, mivel hátralévő napjaimat ott szeretném eltölteni.
Woody Allen


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Mai világunkban semmi sem olyan hatásos, mint egy bombasztikus közhely. Rokonlelkek társadalmává változtat minket.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Mi az, amit a leggyakrabban nyitnak ki tévedésből? - Az emberi száj.
Harry Lorayne


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Mint általában a határozatlan emberek, ő is nagy hangsúlyt fektetett arra, hogy semmilyen körülmények között se változtassa meg a véleményét.
Somerset Maugham


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

A problémák megoldásai újabb problémákat szülnek.
Chesterton


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Annak, aki vár, az idő minden ajtót kinyit.
kínai közmondás


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Ki ne volna inkább boldog ostoba, mint okos nyomorult?

Salvador Dalí


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

A bölcsesség lényege, hogy ne kövess el kétségbeesett dolgokat.

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Az optimista olyan fickó, aki hisz abban, hogy a légy azt keresi, hogyan juthatna ki a szobából.

Samuel Goldwyn


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Fanatikus az, akit lehetetlen meggyőzni, de témát sem hajlandó váltani.
Winston Churchill


----------



## annablume (2010 Április 13)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.

Daniel L. Reardon


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

kiss


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

:d


----------



## kangababa1985 (2010 Április 13)

lkhyf


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

Pontosan a nicknevem miatt regeltem, remélem, összejön, régóta keresem ezt a soundtracket


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

nagyon szeretem a keresztszemes hímzést, ha valaki sorstárs, vegye fel a kapcsolatot


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

a különleges szappanokat is szeretem


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

ma ronda esős idő volt itt


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

Cippolino


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

Fekete bika pata pattog a pepita patika kövezetén


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

pasztorilokni veresmalom kutya


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

török bálint héttorony


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

fürge róka lábak surranó kis árnyak hipp hopp jön vuk híres nagy vadászok jobb ha félreálltok hipp hopp jön vuk


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

ő az éjszakától sohase fél bár a sűrű erdő csupa veszély azt beszélik róla ravasz mint a róüka jöön lát győz fut felragyog az ég is felkiáltok én is hipp hopp jön vuk


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

Amerika london párizs kérem maga nem normális bagdadban ma nagy nap van ülnek az arabok az ablakban száraz falevelet sdodor a szél bagdadi öreganyám így mesél


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 13)

uff uff szólt a néma indián uff uff szólt a néma indián uff uff szólt a néma szólt a néma szólt a néma indián


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

legyen mondjuk dalszöveg 10darabban


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

An old man turned ninety-eight
He won the lottery and died the next day
It's a black fly in your Chardonnay


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

It's a death row pardon two minutes too late
Isn't it ironic... don't you think?


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

It's like rain on your wedding day
It's a free ride when you've already paid
It's the good advice that you just didn't take
Who would've thought... it figures


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

Mr. Play It Safe was afraid to fly
He packed his suitcase and kissed his kids good-bye
He waited his whole damn life to take that flight


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

And as the plane crashed down he thought
"Well, isn't this nice."
And isn't it ironic ... don't you think?


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

Well life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
When you think everything's okay and everything's going right
And life has a funny way of helping you out when
You think everything's gone wrong and everthing blows up
In your face


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

A traffic jam when you're already late
A no-smoking sign on your cigarette break
It's like 10,000 spoons when all you need is a knife
It's meeting the man of my dreams


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

And then meeting his beautiful wife
And isn't it ironic... don't you think?
A little too ironic.. and yeah I really do think...


----------



## kkatazs (2010 Április 13)

Well life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
And life has a funny, funny way of helping you out
Helping you out


----------



## shedo (2010 Április 13)

van itt valaki?


----------



## zeuska01 (2010 Április 13)

halihó


----------



## Cigányjány (2010 Április 13)

*harapás*

Ha éhes vagy nagyon nem tudni hogy mekkorát is harapjál.


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Április 14)

Hello sziasztok!


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Április 14)

Hogy s mint vagytok?


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Április 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

...ma is esik...


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

így már nem is olyan szép...


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

ez a nap, főleg, hogy délutánra kell mennem melózni...


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

de, ha nincs meló, nincs pénz...


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

de a pénz nagy Úr!


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

Viszont nem boldogít....legalábbis azt hiszem....


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

...de azé' jó ha van


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

...jó lenne, ha lenne... :-(


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

Egy a lényeg, hogy egészség legyen! :-D


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

Ezért kívánok minden fórumos tagnak és családjának jó egészséget!!! :-D


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

...


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

abc


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

na, egy ráadást még......21-m lesz


----------



## Szabcsik (2010 Április 14)

na ennyit a 20 hozzászóláshoz, így sem tudok semmit sem letölteni, megnézni...........................

:-(


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

1


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

2


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

3


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

4


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

5


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

6


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

7


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

8


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

9


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

10


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

11


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

12


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

13


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

14


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

15


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

16


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

17


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

18


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

19


----------



## vbelya (2010 Április 14)

20 )


----------



## Rocsi (2010 Április 14)




----------



## Rocsi (2010 Április 14)

:d


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

1


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

1: Aki á-t mond, mondjon bé-t is.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

2:Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

3:Bagoly mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

4:A baj nem jár egyedül


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

5:Mindenkinek megvan a maga baja.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

6: Mindenkit érhet baleset.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

7:Bátraké a szerencse.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

8: Lenyeli a békát.


----------



## csillagvirag75 (2010 Április 14)

Nagyon jó az oldal,gratulálok a szerkesztőknek!!!


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

1


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

2


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

9: Ki hol bízik, ott hízik.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

10: Egy bolond százat csinál.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

ööö3


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

11: Borsot tör valakinek az orra alá.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

4


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

nemtom 5?


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

12 : Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

majdnem 6


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

12: Darázsfészekbe nyúl.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

fél 7


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

13: Dobbal nem lehet verebet fogni.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

8 és fél 7


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

9.1


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

14: Ebcsont beforr.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

jaaa 10


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

15: Holtig remél az ember.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

11 kis ferenccc


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

16: Többet ésszel, mint erővel.


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

17:Amilyen a fa, olyan a gyümölcse.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

12 a Naya igazság


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

18: A falnak is füle van.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

13 szellem


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

19: Egy fecske nem csinál nyarat.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

14 izé


----------



## bandi12345 (2010 Április 14)

20: Gyakorlat teszi a mestert.


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

15 szál kóbász


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

16


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

17


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

18 mittudoménmicsodi


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

19...


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

és 20


----------



## shedo (2010 Április 14)

21


----------



## shedo (2010 Április 14)

22


----------



## némineminami (2010 Április 14)

fél jó estét


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Soha se mond,hogy soha!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Mindig volt valahogyan ezután is lesz!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek! )


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Nem tudom mennyit kell még ide irjak,de majd igyekszem!! )))))


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Nógrád megye!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Szeretem a fotózást! És ti?


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

De a motorozást jobban szeretem!!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Igaz szeretem a repülö modellezést is! )


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

HÖR voltam!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Tanulni azt nem szerettem!!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Falusi parasztgyerek vagyok!! )


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Igaz csak kutyám van és tehenem nincs!!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Hu még kell ám!! )


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Vigyorgok itt mint ló a rohadt tökre!!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Ma néztem a viccek oldalt ami nagyon tetszett!


----------



## cathy.1 (2010 Április 15)

A gazdasági válság úgy tűnik a TV műsorokra is igen nagy hatással van. Ma sincs semmi érdekes film az adókon...


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Néztem a férfi nö hozzászólásokat is amibe irtam is egy gondolatot!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Cathy 1 Mikor van normális müsor?


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Kiváncsi leszek,hogy mi fog változni!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Na most már megyek vissza chatelni!


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Gyertek ti is nagyon jó társaság van ott!! )


----------



## tibilantos (2010 Április 15)

Szeretek oda járni!! :


----------



## cathy.1 (2010 Április 15)

Hát ez az. Elszomorító...


----------



## orsi22 (2010 Április 15)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

Össze kell jönnie a 20 hozzászólásnak...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...viszont nem érek rá...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...így gyors leszek...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...bocsi előre is...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...bocsi előre újból...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...és újból bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...még egyszer bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...és még egyszer bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...szörnyű, de még mindig bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...tom nem túl kreatív, bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...bocsi a sok bocsiért...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...ígérem nem teszem többször, bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...nos, hazudtam, bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...de mondtam kell a 20 pont, és ezért írok bicsiságokat...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...ha ez idegesít, akkor bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...de legalább nem vagyok bukó, aki még annyit sem mond,hogy bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...max szóistélés lép fel egyes hozzászólásaimban, de ezekért is bocsi...


----------



## attlasz (2010 Április 15)

...ez az utolsó hozzászólás, megvan a 20!! Mindenkitől aki olvasta, BOCSÍÍÍÍÍ !!!


----------



## tatizoli (2010 Április 15)

Én olvastam és nincs mit!


----------



## tatizoli (2010 Április 15)

Jó a forum!


----------



## tatizoli (2010 Április 15)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## alfy3 (2010 Április 15)

még kilenc hozzászólásom, és 24 óra hiányzik


----------



## alfy3 (2010 Április 15)

van az oldalakon egy csomó jó dolog, jó lenne már töltögetni:..:


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

nekem fontos lenne egy két dal amit le akarok tölteni és ezen a héten meg kell lenniük és csak itt találhatóak meg. szall köszi ezt a témát nagyon tutiXD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

1 2 3 4 5...XD lol


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

szeretem a :


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

pokémontXDD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

bleach-t!!XD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

narutot: DD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

death note


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

slayers


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

omg milyen szép madár repült el: DDDDXD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

hmmmm. szeretek rajzolni. főkkép mangát anime szereplőket, meg fanartot meg OC-t (own character): D


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

és nem is vagyok rossz benne. rajz suliba járok
uhh már csak tíz ilyen idióta üzenet kell: D


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

a fenét mondjak még. esik az eső már három napjaXD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

shinkendozok (reklám forever)XD najó nem. mert nem linkelek semmit és nem híresztelem h mijen jó. talán ki is kéne törölnöm a nevét. mind1. am ez egy harcművészet japán, katanával foglalkozik, szall ne támadjatok meg az utcán mert ketté vágok vkit reflexből és börtönbe kerülök, a vki meg a hullaházba. és egyik se vmi jó helyXD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

ööööööööööööööööööö....7 8 9 10xd


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

lkvktjkg bocsi nem jut eszembe jobb: D


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

jó kedvem, annyi XD-t meg -t írok. már idegesítő. ._.


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

you saying blah blah XDD nem kínzom itt a népet. nyugi már csak 4 kellXD


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

19


----------



## Hakonuko (2010 Április 15)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz!
thank you so very much everybody! yeah i love you so much that you could stand my messages!XD oké magyarba fogok ínri nyugi: D


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

8


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

9


----------



## molyos (2010 Április 15)

ez is egy megoldás


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

8


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

9


----------



## molyos (2010 Április 15)

vioo16 a következő lehetne 3jegyű szám is akár


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

10


----------



## molyos (2010 Április 15)

mondom legyen 3 jegyű ha lehet


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

hat mivel meg eleg uj vagyok nem igen tudom mit irjak


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

:d


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

No kezdjük megint!


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

Már nem kell sok...


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## blahel (2010 Április 15)

3 te vagy az én párom (megvan, hurrá!!)\\m/


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

13 nekem meg van egy par


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

14


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 15)

15 ...:d


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2010 Április 15)

Tizenhárom végből van az én gatyám.


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2010 Április 15)

Tizenhárom végből,varta a babám.


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2010 Április 15)

Az egyik szára ,rövid volt,


----------



## bármikor~kimehet (2010 Április 15)

*a másik meg hosszú volt.*

a másik meg hosszu volt.


----------



## piroska73 (2010 Április 15)

újév


----------



## piroska73 (2010 Április 15)

új élet


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 16)

16


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 16)

17:d


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

18


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

De honnan fogom tudni, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

Ki fogja írni?


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

Ezek szerint még nincs meg, mivel még mindig nem tudok leölteni


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## Szivike18 (2010 Április 16)

Nem, tévedtem.


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*Hű de jó*

szeretnék hosszászólni


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*góól*

55


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*opera*

Dddd


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*repi*

adag


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*the wall*

pink


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*floyd*

learning


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*to*

fly


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*erasmus*

188


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 16)

De itt most semmi téma nincs?


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*sőt*

még


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*köszi*

11


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*rent*

a car


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*de jó a*

habos sütemény


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*két kiló*

krumplival


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*a*

tetején


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*csak a*

zene kell


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*amúgy*

meg lesz...


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*az*

egész


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*társaságot*

magasról


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*az*

ám


----------



## boloyeung (2010 Április 16)

*ratty*

endrollok


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

Jöjj hozzám vissza,ifjúkori álom.


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

Bocsi,ez egy idézet volt ami eszembe jutott.


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

Van két kutyám és cicám.


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

1,2,3,4,5...


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

5,6,7,8,9,10....


----------



## iby11 (2010 Április 16)

a,á,b,c,d


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Jó kis könyvek vannak fenn.


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Sok e-bookom van ha elértem a 20 üzenetet majd töltök fel.


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

nincs túl sok időm,sajnos


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Kedvenc sorozatom a Gossip Girl!kiss


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Szeretek netezni.


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

De olvasni még annál is jobban!


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Szgépen nem olyan jó olvasni.


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

Ezért gyűjtök e-book olvasóra.


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

hogy milyenre?....


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

egy sonyt néztem ki


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

csak még gyűjteni kell hozzá pénzt


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

ezért dolgozom olyan sokat


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

vagy nyerni kell a lottón


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

amire azért sajnos elég kicsi az esélyem


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

de sohasem lehet tudni...


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

*első*

köszi a lehetőséget, ez most nekem is jól jön


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

egy produkcióhoz kerestem zenei alapot...


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

és nem is gondoltam, hogy guglival megtalálom...


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

ha nyerek a lottón fixen beutazom a világot


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

de lám, előadta ezt a fórumot


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

már meg is van a húsz


----------



## kissanasztazia90 (2010 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

egy esküvőre kell


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Mesélj nekem Kanadáról!*

Már megkezdtem az apró visszatartó hidak felégetését,megyek és nagyon tetszik amit írtok az országról !!!


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Nógrád megyéből származik valaki?*

Sziasztok!

Érdekelne , hogy érzitek magatok Kanadában ?


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Hófehérke és a hét törpe ...*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Szólt a kobra és elment jobbra.*

 Hajrá BARCA !!!


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Mikróban pattogtatott kukorica - vigyázz éget !*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Kismalac ! Engedj be ! ! !*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Lalííííííííí!!!!*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*"az én szótáramban nincs olyan szó , hogy SZERENCSE" Joda (STARWARS)*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*MZ / X Jelentkezz !!!*

Mézga Géza kemény köpésű gyerek !!!


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

ciao!


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*GYULAI KOLBÁSZBÓL FONT KERÍTÉS _He - He*

kiss


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Ribizli?piszke?*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Sárgul már a kukorica szál...*

-


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Gyí te zsiga !!!*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Messi!!!*


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Jobb 2 , Bal 3*

:2:


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Kúúúkori ! Koootkoda !*

:..:


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

7


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

nyolc


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Skála kópé!!!*


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

kiiilenc


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

ez meg lesz a' tizedik


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

no még egy


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Ga zoltán felesége?*

:444:


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

hol vok?


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*LZAC-Lyukas Zokniban Alvók Clubja*

:11:


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

Itt vagyok!Hahó


----------



## stupek74 (2010 Április 16)

*Sakk _ matt_makk-marci*


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

Itt süt a nap


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

És kék az ég


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

meg még egy


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

most nyírták le a füvet


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

hát Pesten most tényleg


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

és isteni illata van


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

ez a föld...


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

tizenegy


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

viszont fúj a szél...


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

az az ég...


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

ez a zöld...


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

hétvége jön, de hétfőn megint menni kell dolgozni


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

az a kék...


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

viszont nekem nyolc


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

halihóóóóóóóó


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

mikor fújjon az a drága szél, ha nem áprilisban?...


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

ami majdnem kilenc


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

célszalag előtt...


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

de már csak tíz napot kell dolgoznom


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

13


----------



## árpi79 (2010 Április 16)

húúúsz!

Na pá!


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

tíz meg egy az tizenegy


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

piszkos tizenkettő


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

14


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

szerencsés tizenhárom


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

15


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

14 az tizennégy


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

16


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

verseny?


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

17


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

lemaradok... 16


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

18


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

17


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

19 még 20 mp


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

18


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

és 20!!!!!!!!!!JEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

Márcsak egy nap és letölthetem a zenémet


----------



## cickamicka89 (2010 Április 16)

jut eszembe! Én nyertem


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

Gratula! 
halaszthatatlan dolgom akadt...


----------



## vikmaffia (2010 Április 16)

És 20


----------



## JoLajos (2010 Április 16)

Köszi!


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

Soha nem növünk fel igazán, csak megtanulunk viselkedni.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

1 vagy 2


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

3


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

köszi


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]*A WORD elszáll, az írás megmarad*.

[/FONT]


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

már 5


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

már 6


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

7!!!


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

)


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

:d


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

végre péntek.............


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

:d


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

köszi........


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)




----------



## macid (2010 Április 16)

+1


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

2


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

3


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

4


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

5


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

6


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

7


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

8


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

9


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

10


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

11


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

12


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

13


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

14


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

15


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

16


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

17


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

18


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

19


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

20


----------



## gvidor (2010 Április 16)

21


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 16)

Erre a 20 hozzásszólásra miért van amúgy szükség?


----------



## jbaj (2010 Április 16)

hogy lássák nem vagyunk betörők!!!


----------



## nadir10 (2010 Április 16)

22


----------



## kopancsi (2010 Április 16)

*Csodálkozás*

Micsoda csoda ez?


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 16)

1818


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 16)

119999


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

no akkor én is megkezdem a számolást


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

67


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Jó ez a honlap!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

88


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

Szia! Örök hála ezértaz ötletért.
Marcsika


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

3


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Mit szóltok ehhez a vulkáni hamuhoz?


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

5


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

5 üzenet


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

77


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

6 üzenet


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

13


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

8 üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

9 üzenet


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Köszönet az ötletért!!


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

99 üzenet:((((((((((((


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

10.üzenet


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

55


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

11. üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

12.üzenet


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

még 10 üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

13.üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

14.üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

15.üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

16.üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

Hogy az ember de tud várni dolgokat


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

márcsak ..............


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

2 üzenet


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

éééééééééééééésssssssssssssssssssss szuper


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

14


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

nah a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

No még hét


----------



## marcsika3 (2010 Április 16)

további jó irogatást nektek


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Köszönjük, szorgalmasan írogatunk!!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

még 4??


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Nem, csak 3!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Sőt már csak egy!!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

A 20 az jó szám!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

Most lehet örülni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcsi57 (2010 Április 16)

nektek


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 16)

*"A kezet csak megfogni szabad,elereszteni vétek, eldobni átok!Egymásba fonódó kezek tartják össze a világot! "*


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

... és milyen lenne az ember szerelem nélkül? Meglehetősen ritka.


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

Ha segíteni már nincs mód a bajon,
Adj túl minden keserves sóhajon.
Ki azon jajgat, ami megesett,
A régi bajhoz újat keresett.”
(*William Shakespeare*)​


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
(*C.H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” (*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (*André Kostolany*)


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer.” (*japán közmondás*


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“A fejlődéshez az embernek újra kell alkotnia önmagát, és nem alkothatja újra önmagát szenvedés nélkül. Mert ő a márvány és a szobrász egyaránt.”
(*Alexis Carrel*)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Aki harcol, veszíthet, aki nem harcol, máris veszített.


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 16)

“Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják.”
(*Pearl Buck*)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Lépj be a hadseregbe, utazd be a világot, találkozz érdekes emberekkel – és öld meg őket!


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

WC ajtón: Dolgozni mentem - tíz perc múlva jövök.


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Óriási ötletem volt reggel, de nem tetszett.


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének!


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Egyszerűen semmibe vettem egy axiómát. (A. Einstein)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Ha meghallgatod ellenfeled, félig megnyerted a csatát. (Sin Zu)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

A boldogság egy köztes állomás a túl kevés és a túl sok között. (A. Pollock)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

A vita - a tudás cseréje. A vitatkozás - a tudatlanságé. (R. Quillen)


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

A jó üzlethez ketten kellenek. A rosszhoz elég egy is.


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 16)

Forrás légy, ne lefolyócső!


----------



## goldie01 (2010 Április 16)

Vigyázz! Hallom ,hogy egy fehér ló közeleg...


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Bár szerintem a 48 órán belül még simán össze is jönne a 20, mert elég jó témák vannak errefelé, de azért:
Egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Kettő, csipkebokor-vessző


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Három, te leszel a párom


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Négy, te kis leány hová mégy?


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Öt, érik a tök


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Hat, hasad a pad


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Hét, zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

Tíz, tiszta víz.
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza    

ennyi elég lesz


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

10


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

9


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

8


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

7


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

6


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

5


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

5.5


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

3.5


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

fúúúúú, 4!


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

#9095


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

#9096


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

Nah, még egy


----------



## Lucifer666 (2010 Április 17)

kettő! Én nyertem.


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

*köszönet*

Nagyon nehéz kitalálni, hogy mit írjon az ember elsőként. 
Talán most ennyi is elég?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

123456789


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Mennyi 2x2?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Állítólag az is jó, hogy 20 játékot játszol!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Már többször nekifutottam az oldalnak, de mindig elakadtam. Hátha most sikerül!!!!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Sokat segíteni az oldal a munkában.


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Most mit írjak?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Ki tudja, hogy mi Murvai Kis Árpád foglalkozása?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Jók ezek a gondolkodtató feladatok!!!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Lehet, hogy ez az utolsó hozzászólásom?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Ez csak vicc volt!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Kezdjünk megint a számolást!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

12345678910


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

aábc


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Most a kedvenc idézetem: 

Mindeneik embernek a lelkében dal van....


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Na, hogy folytatódik az idézet?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Találd ki!


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Most váltok: xyzzs


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

Legyen középről is?


----------



## Bánhidiné (2010 Április 17)

oóöő


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

Jó reggelt tulsó part!


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

ez is egy


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

ez meg még egy


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

már 13


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

ápr 17


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

ezzel 15


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

meg lesz


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

lassacskán


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

18


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 17)

eszembe se jut semmi.


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 17)

mégis


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 17)

de el is felejtettem


----------



## Honvéd (2010 Április 17)

és ezúttal már ráhajthatok Pratchett ekönyveire.


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 17)

21


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 17)

20000


----------



## vioo16 (2010 Április 17)

na akkor ezzel megvolnak...


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

ez a topic egy isten  ti nem így látjátok?


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

bábubábu  már csak 17kell


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

''^^


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

"~~


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

^o^


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

^-^


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

^.^ kis japán emoticonok...


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

hellooooo


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

=d


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

Szijja! te is gyűjtögetsz?


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

:d


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)




----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

Az új véleményeket mindig gyanakvás és rendszerint ellenkezés fogadja csak és csupán azért, mert még nem általánosan elismertek.

 

John Locke


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

7


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

ggggggg


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

nem rossz ötlet idézetet írni....


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

ssse


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

"Lenni vagy nem lenni? Akkor nemesb-e a lélek ha tűri balsorsa minden nyűgét s nyilait?"


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

A makacs és tüzes vélemény az ostobaság legbiztosabb jele; van-e magabiztosabb, határozottabb, önteltebb, szemlélődőbb, komolyabb és méltóságteljesebb lény, mint a szamár?

 

Michel de Montaigne


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

A szokás elhomályosítja a dolgok igazi arcát...

 

Michel de Montaigne


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

Legrosszabb cselekedeteink és tulajdonságaink sem lehetnek oly rondák, mint aminő ronda és gyáva, ha nem merjük bevallani őket.

 

Michel de Montaigne


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

Nagy bolond, aki egymaga akar bölcs lenni.

 

La Rochefoucauld


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

4


----------



## mamamia (2010 Április 17)

Legyen kőtáblád vagy jegyzőkönyved, melyet éjjel-nappal veled hordozz, melyre, ha mi olyas dolog eszedbe jut éjszaka, jegyezd le és reggel ágyadból felkelvén, írd jobban le, hasonlóképpen, ha erdőn, mezőn jársz is.

 

Apácai Csere János


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

esseseses


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

jesszus már csak 2!


----------



## phoebeboszi (2010 Április 17)

zéróóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

Köszi Zsuzsi, ez nagyon jó tanács


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

Azt írtad, ide bármit írhatuk. Nos, hogy gyűljön a 20 és hasznos is legyen, íme néhány szép és igaz vers


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

Amikor 16 éves vagy, mindenkibe beleszeretsz. 17 évesen megismersz valakit, akit különlegesnek hiszel, de hamar 18 leszel, és már túl is vagy az első csalódáson. Mire betöltöd a 19-et, megtalálod azt, akit mindig is kerestél, de az érzések gyorsan változnak, és 20 évesen újra kezdenél mindent. De legbelül tudod, hogy valaki csak rád vár.


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

Figyelj drága, kicsi lélek!
Elmondom, hogy mi az élet
A semmiből nagyra nőni
Sírva a világra jönni
Lassan lépni óvakodva
Anyakézbe kapaszkodva
Az ábécés könyvet bújni
A tudós harsonáját fújni
A nagy gondok után menni
Hamis csókot megizlelni
Majd feledni nagyon gyorsan
És szeretni halálosan
De az ember mégsem boldog
Mert gyötrik őt "ezer gondok"
Megint járni óvakodva
De már botra támaszkodva
Csipkés szemfedelet varrni
S egy szép őszi estén meghalni
Ne sírj drága kicsi lélek
Hidd el nekem ez az élet!


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

Csak azért, mert... mert bizonyos fajta lapokat osztottak nekünk... ez még nem jelenti azt, hogy nem dönthetünk úgy, hogy fölébe kerekedünk a végzetünknek... egy olyan végzetnek, amit egyikünk sem maga választott.


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

*Már nem akarlak meghódítani, álmomban látott kép vagy, és én nem kereslek ébren, majd ha tudlak, nem kereslek. Nem kívánlak, és nem akarok a testedhez érni, mohó markolással és cirógatással. Tévedés, hogy megszerettelek, nem megszerezni, nem birtokolni akarlak, nem, nem, inkább a semmi. A halálos közömbösség. A csend, mint sikoly. Így akartad, akarjuk akkor így. Meggyógyulok. Kiírlak. Magamból.... Csak rám ne nézz." 
*


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

*Ha lefelé indulsz a lépcső házba,*
*mosolyogj az elmúlt boldogságra!*
*De azért, amikor más nem látja,*
*Próbálj meg EMLÉKEZNI RÁM! *

*/ Jimmy /*


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

*Itt vagy velem, mint egy új remény
Az éjszakát felváltja a fény
Csak egy perce élsz, nézlek boldogan
Úgy vártam rád, édes kisfiam

A régi vágy újra szárnyra kél
Míg dalt susog kinn az esti szél
Minden bánatom eltűnt nyomtalan
Mosolyogj rám, édes kisfiam

Egy rózsakert hinti árnyait
Nincs fontosabb, mint az álmaid
Még egy szót se tudsz, mégis annyian
Hisznek neked, édes kisfiam
*
*Tudom, mindenütt így van ez a nagyvilágon, ha egy kisgyerek megszületik. Mert a kisgyerek egyszer felnő, s talán sikerül, hogy a könnyeket nevetéssé, a gyűlöletet szeretetté, és az ellenségeket barátokká változtassa.

Ezt érzem én, ahogy nézek rád:
Más lesz a Föld, más lesz a világ
Sírni sosem kell, élsz majd gondtalan
Boldog leszel, édes kisfiam
Sírni sosem kell, élsz majd boldogan
Boldog leszel, édes kisfiam!*







* 


*


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

Hát a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése miatt én is aggódtam. De így könnyen meg lesz.


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

Bár elég sok érdekes téma van az oldalon, amihez értelmes hozzászólásokat lehet írni.


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

macimanci írta:


> Hát a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése miatt én is aggódtam. De így könnyen meg lesz.


Így biztos, hogy meg lesz könnyebn


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

De megvan az előnye annak, hogy ez a feltétel. Letöltések miatt akadtam az oldalra, de mivel teljesítenem kell ezeket a feltételeket, így szétnéztem. És nagyon tetszik! Úgyhogy maradok


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Még könnyebben


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

még könnyebben


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

És azt hiszem, hogy a 48 óra is letelt


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

meg a vulkáni hamu


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

a 48 óra az le


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

Lassan csak összejön


----------



## Szerelem angyala (2010 Április 17)

*Lángoló kis csillagfény vagy
gondot űző napsugár vagy . 
Csak nekem
Fagyos télben meleg hozó,
forró nyárban hűsítő tó,
te vagy nekem.*

*






Ha meglátom, hogy könnyes szemed
a szívem ettől beleremeg, 
úgy féltelek.
Én legyőzném a csodasárkányt,
és elkergetném a csúf boszorkányt,
Úgy szeretlek!

"Este néha könnyes szemem,
mert csak a fényképed nézhetem, 
ez rossz nekem!
De felnézek a csillagokra
elmondom, de csak suttogva:
Jó Éjt Neked!"

Bár este néha könnyes szemem,
mert csak a fényképed nézhetem,
ez rossz nekem!
Majd felnézek a csillagokra,
s elmondom, de csak suttogva:
Jó Éjt Neked!

*


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

de mikor telik le a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Ez tényleg kell nekünk?


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Te jó ég, rosszul fogok aludni ;-(


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Na mindegy!


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Még 5!


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Még 4!


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Még 3!


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Má' csak 2


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

És még 1kiss


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Nyert


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Nem nyert


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Miért nem nyert?


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Miért nem tudok letölteni? A 48óra már rég lejárt


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Majd csak elérem a százat


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

102


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Ráérek én :shock:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Egész nap


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Sőt, holnap is:34:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Meg holnapután :111:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Egész héten:88:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Egész hónapban :444:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

:``:Így nem jutok előre:``:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Előre! \\m/


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Mingyá' memmondalak anyukámnak :butt:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

:66:Gyere játszuk le


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Ne féjjé


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Kérdezééééé


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

:656:Mé nem kérdező?


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

No mi lesz?


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Ne fürgyé' le :cici:


----------



## satfeed1 (2010 Április 17)

Vagy de :23:


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Haladás, most ez lesz a 16-dik.Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Na azért csak irtam egy előbb számot is. Haladás, most ez lesz a 16-dik.Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Mostmár tényleg várhatom, hogy elteljen az idő.Na azért csak irtam egy előbb számot is. Haladás, most ez lesz a 16-dik.Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Csak azt nem tudom, hogy ezt a írást el is olvassa valaki?Mostmár tényleg várhatom, hogy elteljen az idő.Na azért csak irtam egy előbb számot is. Haladás, most ez lesz a 16-dik.Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## deaknee (2010 Április 17)

*Én ezt egyáltalán nem értem, hogy kell csinálni*

Köszönöm neked Katalin/Anyoka. Csak azt nem tudom, hogy ezt a írást el is olvassa valaki?Mostmár tényleg várhatom, hogy elteljen az idő.Na azért csak irtam egy előbb számot is. Haladás, most ez lesz a 16-dik.Számolni azért nem akarok, mert azt hétközben szoktam Kingával.A 8 éve unokám meg szülinapi bulin van.,A 4 hónapos unokám nem engedi, hogy irjak.Egy üzenetem kimaradt.Na mit csinál ez a gép?
Mi az a karikacsapás?Na megy ez már mint a karikacsapás.Petike és Kingácska.Az unokáim aranyosak.Egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel.Kezdem már érteni, hogy itt számolja.Most vajon megjelenik még egy számmal több?Ide irjak, vagyhova?


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

Köszönjük Zsuzsanna!


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 17)

9


----------



## hackerjoe (2010 Április 17)

az előbb már megvolt a 20


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

1


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

2.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

3.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

4.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

5.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

6.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

7.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

8.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

9.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

10.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

11.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

12.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

13.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

14.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

15.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

16.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

17.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

18.


----------



## CooBy (2010 Április 17)

19.


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Április 18)

20


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

*hi*

a lepény hal az első, a remény hal meg utoljára


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

minek megnősülni, amíg másnak van felesége


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

az élet szép, csak jó helyen, jókor kell lenni


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

az hogy más dolgozik nem ok a munkára.....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

ja..... először is üdv mindenkinek.....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

kicsit még béna vok....:-?


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

zene barátok :0:


----------



## svarc (2010 Április 18)

szia siriuss - majd alakul a bénaságod , rá se ránts !!!


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

na.... kezd kihagyni az agyam


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

nem jut semmi értelmes a fejembe


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

max egy két vicc


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

pl. kislányom elment a postás? 
még nem, de már nagyon liheg......


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

bocs


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

van még ilyen csak nem biztos, hogy ide való....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

sőt..... biztos, hogy nem idevaló.....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

inkább hagyjuk....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

zene forever


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

mit lehet még értelmesen irkálni ilyen egyedül?


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

most csak magamnak irkálok valószínű... nem ...?


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

ok nekifutok még1x


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

aztán mék vásárolni egy kis reggelit....


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

_Szép napot mindenkinek.....:88:_


----------



## siriuss399 (2010 Április 18)

köszönet zsuzsanna03-nak a segítségért .......kiss


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

Csodaszép reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

És jó étvágyat a reggelihez!


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

Végre kisütött a nap! Már nagyon vártam!


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

A kedvem is sokkal jobb ezen a reggelen


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

És ez már a 14.


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

Lassan csak elérem a 20-at


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

Hogy legyen értelme a hozzászólásaimnak egy idézet:


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

Szomorúan búcsúzunk Popper Pétertől, de soha nem felejtjük


----------



## macimanci (2010 Április 18)

"Egyet tanácsolhatok: nem szabad az élményeket meg nem élni. Ha valaki jól élte végig az óvodáséveit, iskolásként nem akar újra óvodás lenni. Ha megélte mindazt, amit az élet kínál egy gyereknek, egy felnőttnek vagy egy idősebb embernek, akkor nem lesz baj. Ha pótlandókat görget maga előtt, akkor lesz a baj. Ki kell iktatni az érzést, hogy átmeneti korsza ...tovább »kok vannak az életben. Nincsenek. Az az életem, amit élek, nincs átmeneti korszak, az időskor sem az" - nyilatkozta tavaly a Népszabadságnak Popper az öregségről, és a halálról.


----------



## dor1 (2010 Április 18)

D


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Ez a javaslat nem ellentétes a Fórumszabályzattal? Vagy legalábbis annak a kikerülése?


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Ahogy viszont átnéztem a blogot, tényleg ez a leggyorsabb.


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 18)

jó delet mindenkinek


----------



## eurodance (2010 Április 18)

Jó Étvágyat az ebédhez !


----------



## eurodance (2010 Április 18)

Szia Mindenkinek !


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

röstellem a dolgot


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

de...


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

át kell adnom...


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

a gépet...


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

a feleségemnek,


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

és még mindig nincs meg


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

a hőn áhított...


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

20 azaz húsz darab hozzászólás.


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Pedig már több mint egy órája próbálkozok.


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Mármint azzal, hogy legyen annyi értelmes, használható hozzászólásom,


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

ami a teljeskörű tagságot eredményezné nekem.


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Ami viszont számomra megnyugtató, hogy ezzel a hozzászólással elértem a huszadik alkalmat, így a továbbiakban már nincs akadálya annak, hogy a fórum teljesértékű, aktív tagja lehessek. (Hacsak az nem, hogy az asszony nem akar Kanadába menni ;-) )


----------



## anonym21 (2010 Április 18)

Köszönöm a téma létrehozójának a lehetőséget.


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

16


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

17


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

18


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

19


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

20


----------



## laci864 (2010 Április 18)

meg 1


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

medve


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

róka


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

nyúl


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

macska


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

kutya


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

tyúk


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

kecske


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

kacsa


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

liba


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

hörcsög


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

tehén


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

teknős


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

béka


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

aranyhal


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

oposszum


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

rigó


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

zsiráf


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

zebra


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

viziló


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

panda


----------



## mozibolond (2010 Április 18)

Köszönet a topicért! :mrgreen:


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

Furcsa világba csöppentem általatok.


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

Te döntöd el, hogy hogyan éled az életed.


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

Remekel e szervezet!


----------



## edlizsozsó (2010 Április 18)

Köszönöm, hogy vagytok!


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*még mennyi kell*

még legalább 10 beszólás kell mielőtt tölthetek


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

és még egyszer várjuk a 20 mp-s határt


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*Hajrá Edlizsozsó*

csak így tovább!!!


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*már csak 8*

és nekem 8


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*wunderbar*

szólalt meg főhősünk


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*eszem - nagyferóm megáll*

csak nem koptatja az ember az állát


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*utálom a spammelőket*

de most hogy össze kell hoznom a 20 beszólást már kezdem érteni őket


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*nagyon elfáradtam a sok süketelésben*

nem értem a politikusok, hogy bírják 4 éven keresztül egyfolytában


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*lehet hogy Tillatillás kurzusra iratkozok be*

hogyan trécseljünk minden cél nélkül minél többet


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*és mégis mozog a föld*

bakker de méghogyan


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*tralllala*

hupikék törpikék


----------



## delanor (2010 Április 18)

*most 20 vagy 21 kell?*

valaki mondja meg..


----------



## bs001 (2010 Április 18)

akármikor


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

Hm, mit is irjak ?


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

Mire jó ha teg leszek ? igy is lehet tölteni nem ?


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Köszönöm a jó tanácsot. Ezúton élnék vele.
BaGo


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

?


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

10


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

12


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

12 na most


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

á , ez veszélyes 13


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

még hét ?


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

na már majdnem


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

és köszi a tippet


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

17


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

18


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

19


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

20


----------



## pimmi (2010 Április 18)

erre miért volt szükség ? nem értem, de megvan


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Nem igazán értem a hozzászólás és az üzenet viszonyát.
Talán mire meglesz a 20 kivilágosodik, ha addig valaki föl nem " homályosít" a dolog lényegéről. Addig is keményen küzdök.
BaGo:-?


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

delanor írta:


> nem értem a politikusok, hogy bírják 4 éven keresztül egyfolytában


Nekik is el kéne rendelni a havi 20 felszólalást! Csak akkor kaphatnának fizetést!


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

politika-fúúúj


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

nagyon nem szeretem


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

Annál inkább szeretem a csokoládét.


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

A szögletes csokoládét....


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a gömbölyű csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a barna csokoládét..


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a fehér csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a lyukas csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a hosszú csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a lapos csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a mogyorós csokoládét..


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

... a joghurtos csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a rumos csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a konyakmeggyes csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a kókuszos csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a gyümölcsös csokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...a tejcsokoládét..


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...az étcsokoládét...


----------



## anjakinja (2010 Április 18)

...és minden olyan csokoládét, amit csak készítenek a világon!


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 1


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 2


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 3


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 3


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> 
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 4


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 5.


----------



## Dudika14 (2010 Április 18)

Ez jó tanács, akkor megfogadom

"Az emberek azért boldogtalanok, mert nem tudják, hogy boldogok"


----------



## BaGo (2010 Április 18)

*Hozzászólás.*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hozzászólást gyüjtök 6.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

Majdcsak rájövök, hogyan is kell ezt csinálni.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Már ezt is tudom.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

Válasz.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

Részletes válasz.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

*Cím*

Nem volt szöveg.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

Ez gyors.


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

G


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

y


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

o


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

r


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

s


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

szóköz


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

v


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

á


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

l


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

a


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

sz


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

ok


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

!


----------



## baxi0409 (2010 Április 18)

Kész!


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

a


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

b


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

mire jó ez az egész?


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

1


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

2


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

3


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

7


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

8


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

9


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

1


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

11


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

12


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 19)

13


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 19)

Ez ilyen egyszerű?


----------



## korgeza (2010 Április 19)

bodaitibi írta:


> 13



14


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 19)

Akkor ez még sem sikerült?


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 19)

Még egy kisérlet !


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 19)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## annaliz (2010 Április 19)

Sziasztok!Jó napot, ne ilyen esőset!


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Én inkább vicceket írok 

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni ...?


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A vendéglőben egy teli üveg whisky mellett üldögélő urat szólít meg egy fiatalember:
- Tudja maga, hogy évente 30 ezer magyar hal meg alkoholizmusban?
- Engem nem érint, én amerikai vagyok.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Milyen buli van az intenzív osztályon?
- Eszméletlen.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A részeg hugyozik a parkban. Meglátja egy csinos hölgy és így szól: 
- Micsoda állat! 
- Nyugi, nyugi két kézzel fogom!


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Jó hírem van, asszonyom!
- De, doktor úr, én még lány vagyok!
- Akkor tartok tőle nem is olyan jó hír.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Az IBM ügyfélszolgálatát felhívta egy hölgy, valamilyen technikai problémával. A diszpécser elkérte a gép sorozatszámát, beütötte a gépébe, majd az adatbázisból kilistázta a hölgy gépének paramétereit.
- Hmm, úgy látom, Önnek egy Aptiva számítógépe van - mondta a diszpécser.
A másik oldalon rövid sikkantás hallatszott, majd egy koppanás után nagy csend.
- Halló, valami baj van? - kérdezte a diszpécser rémülten.
Hosszas csend, majd léptek hangja, és az ügyfél újra beleszólt.
- Hölgyem, csak nincs valami baj? - kérdezte az ügyfélszolgálatis.
- Á nem, csak ha tudtam volna, hogy idelát a másik oldalról, akkor a hívás előtt felöltöztem volna...


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Mi 8 hobbit?
- ???
- Egy hobbájt.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A nő olyan, mint a shareware program: 
Vagy korlátozott a használati ideje, vagy a legjobb funkciói le vannak tiltva, vagy állandóan macerál, hogy regisztráltasd.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Bíró a vádlotthoz:
- Kéri a következő kérdést, vagy megáll három évnél?


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A jövendőbeli jogász vizsgázik.
-Mi a bigámia büntetése? – kérdi tőle a bíró.
-Két anyós.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A század elején az öreg paraszt felment a városi hivatalba, hogy a peres ügyét intézze. Ügyvédet - vagy ahogy akkoriban nevezték - fiskálist keresett, de a szó sehogyan sem akart az eszébe jutni. Így fordul tehát a portáshoz:
- Én azt az embert keresem, aki pénzért hazudik!


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Valami sérti a lábamat – sántikál a székely.
- Tán a kavics – mondja a komája.
Lehúzza a székely a csizmáját, nézegeti de nem lát semmit benne.
Megszólal a komája:
- Biztosan a másikban van.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Teljes sötétségben. Megszólal a székely gyerek:
- Édesapám, hajnalodik.
- Honnan tudod, édes fiam?
- Ereszkedik bennem a gáné.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A székely és a fia fekszenek az ágyban a tv előtt.
- Mi' csinálsz te, édes fiam?
- Há maszturbálok, idesapám.
Kis idő elteltével...
- Oszt jó-e neked, édes fiam?
- Még nem, idesapám.
- Akkor most próbáld meg a sajátodéval.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban...


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

A nemek helyes sorrendje fentről lefelé: hímnemű, nőnemű, fehérnemű, ágynemű


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Vajon van-e élet az oráng után?


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

Oké, kigyógyultam a skizofréniából, de hol vagyok most, amikor szükségem lenne rám?


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Hogy lehet az ostoba rendőrt kiválasztani?
- Találomra.


----------



## panky (2010 Április 19)

- Először a jó hír: betegséget fogunk elnevezni magáról.


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

Szegények azok, aki nem értek rá örvendeni a napfénynek, a víznek, a levegőnek, a virágoknak, az ételnek.
Wass Albert


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

"Nem az az igazi barát,
aki szenvedéseink közepette
szánalommal fordul felénk,
hanem aki irigység nélkül tudja
szemlélni boldogságunkat."
(Gustave Thibon)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

"Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon,
mint találni egy embert,
akinek lelkébe nyogodtan letehetjük
szívünk titkait,
akiben megbízunk, akinek
kedves arca, elűzi lelkünk bánatát,
akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég,
hogy vidámak és nagyon
boldogok legyünk!"
(Hamingway)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

„Mindegy, hogy melyik oldalon állsz, mindig találsz melletted olyanokat, akiket a másik oldalon szeretnél látni!”
(Heifetz)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

"Könnyű dolog azért szeretni valakit, mert tökéletes. A szeretet igazi próbája az, ha annak ellenére is tudunk szeretni valakit, hogy az illető az életében és cselekedeteiben távol jár attól a tökéletességtől, amelynek a lehetőségét meglátjuk benne."
(Pir Vilayat Inayat Khan)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

"Ne haladj elöttem, mert nem tudlak követni! Ne gyere utánam, mert nem tudlak vezetni! Jöjj ide mellém és legyünk csak BARÁTOK!" (Albert Camus)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Aki el akar érni valamit, az módszert keres, aki nem, az kifogást!”


----------



## mmajcsi (2010 Április 19)

11


----------



## mmajcsi (2010 Április 19)

12


----------



## mmajcsi (2010 Április 19)

13


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

Legtöbbször nem emlékezünk annak arcára, akit szerettünk. Csak részletek maradnak meg emlékbe: mosolya, hangja, szemvillanása.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

Az életben az egyetlen természetes állapot a szerelem... Minden egyéb mesterkélt, és csak a világ rontására szolgál. Egyedül a szerelmesek nem rontanak semmit a világon.
Wass Albert


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

Nem az a fontos, hogy az elsők legyünk, hanem az egyetlenek.
Jules Renard


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Néha olyan körülményekbe képzeljük magunkat, amilyent az isteni gondviselés egyáltalán nem szabott ránk; félünk ezernyi szenvedéstől, amelyek közül soha egyetlen egyet sem kell átélnünk.” (C.H. Spurgeon)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
(C.H. Spurgeon)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”
(Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”
(Darrell Royal)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (Dan Millman)


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

tisztgyárt szeretnék olvasni ennyi


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

tisztgyárt szeretnék olvasni ennyi 
2


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

a Wass Albert idézet nagyon jó


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

még 16


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Előbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.” (Assisi Szent Ferenc)


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Nem szabad idegenként visszatérnünk oda, ahol valamikor otthon voltunk.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Az ember nem csak tudása szerint ítél, hanem ítéletei szerint is tud.


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 19)

_"A kapcsolatok olyanok, mint az üveg: néha jobb ha összetörve hagyjuk ahelyett, hogy megsebeznénk magunkat mialatt próbáljuk újra összerakni."_


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

“Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől.” (James Kurtz)


----------



## Icur-picur (2010 Április 19)

És még egy utolsó: 
“Az élet attól izgalmas, ha új dolgokat teremtünk. Ha folyton a biztonság után kutatunk, az elsorvasztja életerőnket.” (Andrew Matthews: Élj vidáman)


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Erdő, mező, hegy völgy, falu… minden mesél itt. A mesék földje ez – csuda-e, ha szép csendesen mesemondóvá nő a gyermek?


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Csingilingi, szól a csengő, 
gyertek, fiúk, lányok! 
Föl van gyújtva, meg van rakva 
A karácsonyfátok.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Két szoba közt a csend - de végtelen nagy távolság!
S mi otthonunknak hívtuk egykor ezt a két szobát.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Az ember azért áll bosszút, mert igazságosnak találja.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Remény nélkül az ember megszűnik létezni.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Minden jó... Minden. Az ember azért boldogtalan, mert nem tudja, hogy boldog. Ennyi az egész. Ennyi, ennyi! Ha bárki rájön, azonnal boldog lesz, már abban a pillanatban.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Ha minden ésszerű lenne a földön, akkor nem történne semmi.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

A szépséggel fel lehet fordítani a világot.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Álmodozásaimban egész regényeket élek át.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Ó, milyen elviselhetetlen a boldog ember némelykor!


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Az a szív, mely sokat szeret, sokat szenved.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Semmi sem egyszerűbb, mint elítélni a gonoszt, és semmi sem nehezebb, mint megérteni.


----------



## canna (2010 Április 19)

Egy fecske nem tavasz,
Egy fűszál nem mező,
Egy vízcsepp nem patak,
Egy sír nem temető.


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

h


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

j


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

ghj


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

hjggt


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

kjkjh


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

kh


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

ddd


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

gggg


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

kkk


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

hhh


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

kh


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

gj


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

hkh


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

ljlkj


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

frrgt


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Április 19)

ghj


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Sziaszttok


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Köszönöm nagylelkű ajánlatodat


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Remélem hasznos tagja leszek a fórumnak


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 19)

kedves tőled,köszi


----------



## vizov (2010 Április 19)

jó ötlet ez a topic bár még mindig nem értem, hogy miért kell 20 -at hozzászólni.


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 19)

kiss


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 19)

Tuti


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 19)

:11::11:


----------



## diffuzor (2010 Április 19)

a jövő a múlt jelene


----------



## diffuzor (2010 Április 19)

hála istennek nyilnak a repterek


----------



## panpanna (2010 Április 19)

igen nyílnak. Azért az elég vicces volt a híradókban, hogy mindenhol azt mondták , hogy nem tudják hogy veszélyes e a hamufelhő de mi magyarok megmondtuk hogy nem az


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Kínosnak érzem


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

De mellette praktikusnak


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Ilyen a világ


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Minden a teljesítményről szól


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Néha kell, hogy a természet megmutassa, ki az úr...


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Az ember sokszor elhiszi, hogy a természetet is le tudja győzni


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Olyan, mintha egy üres szobában beszélgetnék magammal


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Bár, jó szóbaállni saját magunkkal


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Csak arra kell ügyelni, nehogy összevesszünk


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Gyorsan ki lehet békülni...


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Ne legyünk haragtartók!


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Kész.


----------



## zenefun (2010 Április 19)

Köszönöm, Anyóka!


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Bárcsak minden ilyen egyszerűen működne az életben is


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Jobban menne minden...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Kevesebbet idegeskednénk...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Többet mosolyognánk...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Türelmesebbek lennénk egymáshoz...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Figyelnénk az apró dolgokra is...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Nemcsak a butaságokra...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

A pénzhajhászásra...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

A harácsolásra...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Az irígykedésre...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Hanem azt is észrevehetnénk...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Hogy vannak még körülöttünk...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Nagyon helyes...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

És segítőkész emberek...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Akik minden hátsószándék nélkül...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Segítenek a kezdőknek...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Az eligazodásban...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Ahogy most nekem is...


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Segített Anyóka!


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Pusszantás érte!


----------



## Barta Klaudia (2010 Április 19)

Nnnna, jól csináltam??????


----------



## weekcsu (2010 Április 19)

wáá ez tök jó!


----------



## weekcsu (2010 Április 19)

bár még sok van hátra..:S


----------



## weekcsu (2010 Április 19)

ez legális?


----------



## weekcsu (2010 Április 19)

nem számít már nagyon kellene egy-két dolog..


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

ma hóhért akasztottam


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

14. századi Karintia


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Dr. Royer-Collard


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Coulmier


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Madeleine Leclerc


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Bouchon


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Monsieur Prouix


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Renée Pélagie


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Donatien Alphonse François, Marquis de Sade


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 1.*

Jó a fórum


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Doug Wright


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 2.*

Jó a fórum


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Dialogue entre un prêtre et un moribond


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 3.*

Jó a fórum


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Les Cent vingt journées de Sodome ou l’École du libertinage


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

_Justine ou les Malheurs de la vertu (enrichissement des Infortunes)_


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 4.*

Jó a fórum


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

*La Philosophie dans le boudoir ou Les instituteurs immoraux*


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

De Sade egy visszájára fordított Platónhttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platón


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

_peccatum Sodomiticum
_


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

Lefekvésök előtt a város férfiai, Sodoma férfiai körûlvevék a házat, ifja, örege, mind az egész község egytől egyig. És szólíták Lótot, mondván néki: Hol vannak a férfiak, a kik te hozzád jövének az éjjel? Hozd ki azokat mi hozzánk, hadd ismerjük őket.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Ó emberek, ebből egy szót sem értek.


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 5.*

Jó a fórum


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Jeromos, folytatod, vagy ennyi a történet?


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

http://www.ub.uu.se/sv/Samlingar/Handskrifter/Silverbibeln/


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 6.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Tényleg jó a fórum, és milyen hetékony hely!


----------



## jeromosh (2010 Április 19)

nemfolytatom, nem akarom bemásolni az egészet


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Jó a fórum, és szép a kék szín.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Nem baj, majd feldolgozom lelkileg.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

A!


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Ki szereti a Hambi-t?


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

A hétvégén romot látogattam. ( magamba néztem)


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Látom mindenki aktív!


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Van egy kutyám.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Képzeld tud ugatni!


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 7.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Mire megnőtt megtanítottam.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Ma már engem is megugat.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Jól megtanulta.


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 8.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Enni magától is tudott.


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Szereti a sült almát, amióta vega, borjúhússal.


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 9.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Kasya (2010 Április 19)

Elképesztően jó a fórum.


----------



## Kleine Wölfin (2010 Április 19)

Igen, jó


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 10.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 11.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Kleine Wölfin (2010 Április 19)

Kasya írta:


> Ki szereti a Hambi-t?




inkább hotdog


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 12.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 13.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 14.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 15.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 16.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 17.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 18.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 19.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## lupikus (2010 Április 19)

*hozzászólás 20.*

Jó a fórum .


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

20


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

19


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

18


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

17


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

16


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

15


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

14


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

13


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

12


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

11


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

10


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

9


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

8


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

7


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

6


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

5


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

4


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

3


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

2


----------



## Soligor (2010 Április 19)

1.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Hát itt vagyok megint, és hajtok a 20-ra!


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Itt vagyok megint és hajtok a 20-ra!


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Ma elég húzos napom volt, ha nem sikerül most összeszednem, akkor......talán majd máskor


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Kaptam pár üzenetet Tőletek, melyeket mindenkinek nagyon köszönök!


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Szóval ma húzós napom volt és az idő is elég ramaty volt ma erre mi felénk.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Ráadásul a könyvben, amit ma olvasni kezdtem az első 34 oldal után a folytatás a 79. oldal volt.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Szóval a történetben elvesztettem a fonalat.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Így az idegrendszerem cérnái is szakadoznak.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Ilyenkor kell bevenni azt a bizonyos lesz..... tablettát. Nem tudom, Ti ismeritek-e?


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Nekem általában használni szokott. Remélem most is hatni fog.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Már 15. Mikor lesz ez még 20!?


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Szeretnék már túlesni ezen az egészen!


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Jó lenne már valami jó dolgot is csinálni.


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen, ahogy csillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes!


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

A szerelemben tényleg mindent szabad?


----------



## t.ercsi (2010 Április 19)

Ami elromolhat, el is romlik!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Sziaztok! Szerintem nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Kár,hogy még csak most találtam rá!!!!!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Olyan film kéréseket is olvastam, amikről, még nem is hallottam!!!!Tök jó


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Ide viccet is lehet írni?


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Mert ha igen, (és még mindig van ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog)akkor azzal kitöltöm!!!!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

hát most nem találok semmi jó viccet!!!!!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

viszont valaki ha tud segíthetne nekem,hogy ide hogyan kell feltölteni a filmeket??!!!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

Mert ilyen datás, meg rapidshare-eseket még nem töltöttem fel


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

és ha írok 20 ilyen értelmes hozzászólást, akkor is meg kell várni a 48 órát?


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

jaj olyan jó az a Hófehérke amit kértem és már fel is töltötték, alig várom már,hogy letölthessem és megnézzem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poal01 (2010 Április 19)

ha valaki tud valamilyen munkát pécsen , az szóljon legyen kedves!!!!


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

*letöltés*

köszi


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

*...*

gyorsa


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

szükségem


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

van


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

Na kezdem en is


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

a 20


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

Tehat


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

hozzászólásra


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

szeretnek


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

mert


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

en is


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

anyák napi


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

letölteni


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

műsort


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

ez a 2o mp


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

készítek


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

most fejbevagott


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

és itt


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

latom krea mar 11 nel jarsz


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

nagyon


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

utolerlek


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

jó


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

a 20 egy kicsit


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

dolgok


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

sok


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

vannak


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

jobb lenne


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

már


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

inkabb 5 ertelmes


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

csak


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

hozzaszolas


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

mint 20


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

48 órát


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

ertelmetlen


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

kell várnom


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

mar csak 4


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

kell


----------



## krea (2010 Április 19)

és megvan a 20. Hurrá! Bocs!


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

mindjart


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

megvagyok


----------



## charsee (2010 Április 19)

kosz hogy letolthetek#te nyertel krea


----------



## gbiro72 (2010 Április 19)

Sziasztok!

Én is csak azért írok (mint sokan mások), hogy meglegyen a 20 hozászólás.


----------



## gbiro72 (2010 Április 19)

Ez mire jó????


----------



## gbiro72 (2010 Április 19)

Csak egy anyák napi műsorba szeretnék belenézni.


----------



## Johny72 (2010 Április 19)

Köszönöm szépen a felvilágositást és mégegyszer elnézést! Üdv.Johnyka


----------



## Johny72 (2010 Április 19)

Csak meglesz idővel az a 20 hozzászólás, mert van 1-2 fontos dolog, főleg mp3 karaoke, amit szeretnék letölteni!


----------



## sassi. (2010 Április 19)

a kutya az ember legjobb barátja


----------



## sassi. (2010 Április 19)

még 6 szavazat és megvan a 20


----------



## sassi. (2010 Április 19)

Alig várom hogy meglegyen a 20 mert tetszik az oldal és szeretnék le és fel tölteni pár dolgot .


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

Inkább egészséges legyél, és gazdag, mint beteg és szegény!


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

Aki nem tud mosolyogni, ne nyisson üzletet! (kínai mondás)


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

Többet érsz el egy csepp mézzel, mint egy akó epével.


----------



## Maksi (2010 Április 20)

Mindenütt jó, de nem jobb otthon


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Akiben zűrzavar van, zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van, rendet teremt maga körül.
Popper Péter


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Amikor elkezdtem szeretni magam, nem raboltam el többé magamtól a szabadidőt, és felhagytam azzal, hogy nagyszabású terveket szövögessek a jövőre nézve. Ma már csak azt teszem, ami örömöt okoz, amit szeretek, és ami megnevetteti a szívemet, és mindezt a saját tempómban és stílusomban. Ma már tudom, hogyan nevezik ezt: ŐSZINTESÉGNEK.
Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Minden csak erről szól: jobb, nagyobb, szebb, hatalmasabb, gazdagabb, híresebb. Annyira lefoglalnak minket a külsőségek az életben, hogy elfelejtjük, minden erő belülről jön. Meg kell tanulnunk, hogy befelé kell tekintenünk, és amit belül találunk, annak örülhetünk igazán. Hol van odakint a boldogság?
Tihanyi Márk


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Lakik bennünk egy bölcsebb, tapasztaltabb valaki, akihez képest mi gyakran önfejű gyerekek vagyunk.
Müller Péter


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

A Legmagasztosabb Gondolat mindig örömöt tartalmaz. A Legvilágosabb szavak mindig igazságot tartalmaznak. A Legnagyszerűbb Érzés pedig az, amit ti szeretetnek neveztek. 
Öröm, igazság, szeretet. 
Ezek hárman felcserélhetők, és az egyik mindig a másikhoz vezet. Nem számít, milyen sorrendben következnek. 
Neale Donald Walsch
BESZÉLGETÉSEK ISTENNEL


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Nem lesz a tiéd, amiért könyörögsz, sem az, amit akarsz. Azért, mert éppen a kérésed rögzíti a hiányt, és ha kimondod, hogy mi után vágyakozol, azzal pontosan és csakis ezt az élményt, akarást hozod létre a valóságodban. 
A helyes imádság tehát soha nem az esdeklő könyörgés, hanem a hálaadás imája. 
Ha előre köszönetet mondasz Istennek azért, aminek a megtapasztalása mellett döntöttél, legyen az bármi, akkor végeredményben elismered a létét - gyakorlatilag. A hála így a legerőteljesebb nyilatkozat Isten számára; a megerősítése annak, hogy megadtam a választ, mielőtt még kérdeztél volna. 

Neale Donald Walsch
BESZÉLGETÉSEK ISTENNEL


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Bizony mondom - nincs véletlen egybeesés, és semmi sem történik "véletlenül". Minden esemény, kaland és kihívás Éned megszólítása az Éned által, hogy megteremthesd és megtapasztalhasd, Aki Valójában Vagy. Minden igaz Mester tudja ezt. Ezért van az, hogy a misztikus Mesterek zavartalanul néznek szembe az élet legkeservesebb élményeivel is (ahogy te határoznád meg). 
Neale Donald Walsch
BESZÉLGETÉSEK ISTENNEL


----------



## Tündi88888 (2010 Április 20)

Az érzelem az az erő, ami vonz. Amitől nagyon félsz, azt óhatatlanul meg is fogod tapasztalni. Az érzelem a mozgásban lévő energia. Ha energiát mozgatsz, azzal hatást hozol létre. Ha elegendő energiát mozgatsz, akkor anyagot teremtesz. 
A gondolat színtiszta energia. Minden valaha volt és valaha lesz gondolatod TEREMT. A gondolatod energiája soha nem enyészik el. SOHA. Elhagyja a lényedet, és örökké terjedve kifelé tart a mindenségbe. A gondolat ÖRÖKKÉVALÓ

Neale Donald Walsch
BESZÉLGETÉSEK ISTENNEL


----------



## Zsamar (2010 Április 20)

16


----------



## Zsamar (2010 Április 20)

18


----------



## Zsamar (2010 Április 20)

megvan


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Tudom, hogy szép nem vagyok, de mégis ...


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Patrick O' Brian Jack Aubrey Stephen Maturin


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Star Trek Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Éljen Spock!


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Dunaparton van egy malom búbánatot ölnek azon ejjehaj


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

A makacs kacsa makacsul kakasokkal kapirgál de mit csinálnak a tyúkok?


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Egy cica két cica három cica négy azt hiszi, hogy megfogja az egeret


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Ez a huszas számú, mily öröm! Örvendezzetek velem!


----------



## Ballantrae (2010 Április 20)

Ó jertek énekeljünk kánont mert az olyan víg itt egy másik szólam kezdi újra s nemsokára jő a harmadik három a tánc, kész a kánon fújhatjuk már hajnalig


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

10


----------



## Susella (2010 Április 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget! Rá is vagyok utalva.


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

:d


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

:!:


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

Ez a 20. XD


----------



## Lobsang (2010 Április 20)

:lol:


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

ez valóban egy érdekes ötlet.


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

de akkor minek aza a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

ez amolyan képmutatosdi


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

ha amúgy is azért jön ide, hogy levelezzen, akkor azért, ha meg töltögetni akar, akkor felesleges időpazarlás


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

érthetetlen, de ettől még a portál nagyon jó


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

köszönez minden lelkes ötletelőnek


----------



## Cmdr. Kardhal (2010 Április 20)

valóban én is sok segítséget találtam itt.


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

igen,nekem is már másnapra jött is a segítség,mert nem értettem valamit


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Csak nemértem minek a hozzászólás?ha bármit be lehet írni


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Egyébként a Pokemon zenékért regiztem xD


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Hiába no,mnostalgia  Néha jól esik az embernek


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Keressetek rá erre youtubon: Habba Babba  nagyon jó


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Piece piece piece!!!


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

NAgyon jó idő van,süt a nap itt!  nekem már ettól jó kedvem lesz xD


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Remélem találok japánnal kapcsolatos dolgokat mert az érdekelne


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Remélem ezt lehet csinálni,mert ahogy látom mindenki ezt csinálta


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Hétvégén megyek rendezvényre,már nagyon várom


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Pesten lesz,és csak két ezer forint egész napra


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Most eszek egy kis tortát,nyami


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

De karamelles,és nem csokis.


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 20)

Remélem hogy letudom tölteni amit akarok ha megvan a húsz hsz.


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...





1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
132
14
16
16
18
67
46
89
e3t
megvan a huszadik!!!
köszönöm mégegyszer


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

csancsan írta:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...


1


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

csancsan írta:


> 1


 


lacipunk láttam hogy érdekel japán. 

egy jó 5let. Ha a keresőbe beirod Koestler Lotus és robot, könnyen rátalálsz egy könyvre. Arthur koesler indiai és japán élmányeiről irt benne. A könyv második része nagyon jó, pont az ami japánnal foglalkozik


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

*ew*



csancsan írta:


> lacipunk láttam hogy érdekel japán.
> 
> http://mek.oszk.hu/01900/01907/index.phtml
> mellékelem az oldalt innen letölthető
> ...







http://mek.oszk.hu/01900/01907/index.phtml


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

nem is olyna egyserző


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

és közben felsirtak a babáim is


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

vége a délutáni alvásnak


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

bár talán az idő nem borul be


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

tlán már


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

csak tizet kell küldeni


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

Lacipunk, hogy kapod meg a korábban irt uzenetem?


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

nekem mindenesetre nagyon tetszett a könyv


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

visszaalaudt a kisebbik lányom


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

talán lesz elég időm befejezni


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

a nagyobbik, meg rágja a füllem, hogy ültessem át vele a most vásárolt virágot


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

talán arra is futja majd az időből


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

14


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

talán jól számolom....


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

s senkit sem zavar a blalblázásom...


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

17


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

ideje


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

befejezni


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

talán ez lesz az utolsó


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

biztonság kedvéért még egy utolsó


----------



## csancsan (2010 Április 20)

ciao moderátor s köszi oldal szerkesztők


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

így mindjárt könnyebb


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

kiskapuk ...


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

jó ötlet


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

és 2 ?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

vagy 3 ?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Működik 4?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Reméllem 6(?)


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Vagyis 5


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

De mostmár 7


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Imádom a könyveket!!


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Imádok olvasni!


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Is


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

csak összejön valahogy


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

11


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

12


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

13 ez szerencse!


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

14


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

15 alakul?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

16


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

17


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

18


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

19


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

20 hozzászólás...mi értelme?


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

szójátékban összeszedni...


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

mi értelme ha megvan a kiskapu ???


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

mire összehozom a 20-at egy nagyon kedves kitörol 10-et köszönöm


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

25-e után az mszp-s plakátok kintmaradnak csak kiegészitik...wanted )


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

21


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

még 2 és megvagyok


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

naaa jöhet a törlés...


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

meglennék?


----------



## pulsatilla (2010 Április 20)

21? és nem töröltetek?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

19


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

és 20?


----------



## tubandi (2010 Április 20)

Megvagyok?


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Kell!


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Meglesz az.


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Nekem


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Húsz


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Hozzászólás


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Itt is húsz. Lesz vajon törlés? Vagy megvagyok vele?


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Robi! Versenyzünk?


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Látom, elkéstem.


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Még egyet.


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Robi! Versenyzünk?

Lehet, bár nem az volt a cél.


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Biztos nem kapok ki?


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

7


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

6


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

5


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Rebcsi írta:


> Biztos nem kapok ki?


 
Kitől?


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

4


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Moderátortól


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Ez a topic nem arról szólna, de mit lehet tudni?...


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Viszont rögtön elviharzok melletted a húsz hozzászólásommal.


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

sziasztok!
Köszönöm, már épp kérdezni akartam, hogy lehet meg a 20 hozzászólásom, hogyha nem enged belépni sehova
Köszi!!


----------



## Rebcsi (2010 Április 20)

Íme, megvolna. Kész is. Megyek kutakodni.


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok!
van még itt olyan aki új?


----------



## kis.robi (2010 Április 20)

Ahogy olvastam, még egy kicsit korai. Van még hátra 48 órád. Egy kis türelem.


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

haho


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

senki?


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

20 hozzászólás után ...


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

bármelyik topichoz hozzá lehet szólni?


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

7


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

8


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

9


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

10


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

11


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

12


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

13


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

14


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

15


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

16


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

17


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

18


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

19


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam az oldalra..Nagyon érdekesen és hasznosnak találom, remélem én is a segítségetekre lehetek..Legalábbis ahogy engedi a rendszer én is igyekszem hasznosan hozzájárulni az feltöltésekhez. Addig is sziasztok! Nóri


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

És akkor követném is a jó tanácsot és elkezdek visszaszámlálni


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

0


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

1


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

2


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

3


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

Valamiért még 20 üzi után sem tudok hozzászólni tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

4


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

5


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

9


----------



## vagonori (2010 Április 20)

hát, én csak itt számolgatok bőszen, hogy minél előbb használhassam..Remélem azért összejön. Hajrá kozepsun!


----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Kozepsun (2010 Április 20)

Köszi!
igyekszem, de nem értem. Ez a 25. üzenetem. REgisztrálva 2008 májusa óta vagyok, tehát gyakorlatilag két éve.
És mégsem enged semmit


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

na ez jó


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

így tényleg gyorsan meglesz


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

mindjárt meg is van


----------



## Hédike8 (2010 Április 20)

*kérdés*

kezdőként kérdezem: bármelyik oldalra feltett üzenet számít?


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

kössz a tippet


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

jó ötlet


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

bocsi hogy ennyit hülyülök


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

azért csinálom hogy meglegyen a 20 komi


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

és szerintem igen, bármelyik számít


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

...


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, hiszen nyelvében él a nemzet.


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

=)


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

na igen


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Olvasgatva itt a fórumon, érdekes észrevételeim vannak.


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

: )


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

az lehet XD


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

na még 6 komit


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Hihetetlen, de a magyar érettségi néhány tételére keresve ezen az oldalon találtam rá.


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Ennek örülhet az ember, meg nem is.


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

mármint minek örülhet?


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Gondoljunk bele, egy magyartanár nem talál rá a hopik könyvére csupán itt...


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

?


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Annak örülhet, hogy egyáltalán rátalált.


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

XD nem


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Itt most nem az ismertetőre gondolok, hanem magára a szövegre.


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Könyvtárakban nem találom, de a város három könyvesboltjában sincs...


----------



## Eszter15 (2010 Április 20)

amúgy tényleg jó ez az oldal


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

a megrendelés pedig oly hosszú...


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Nekem is tetszik.


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Lehet, hogy egyedül maradtam... a bajommal


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Persze, az is lehet, hogy nem. A gondolataim mindig velem vannak...


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Jó ötlet ez a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Ha megpróbál az ember pár verssort is becsempészni ide, akkor még érdekesebb a dolog.


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Tenni kell a lelket


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Befordulnak öten a térbe


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

elszenderül a kis gyerek


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

számolgatva őket szépen


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

lettek még öten


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

összebújnak a pléden


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

megölelik egymást, fej a fejet


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

begy a begyet


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

figyelnek a halk szóra


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

Miatyánk, ki vagy a ...


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

mennyben lesznek


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

de a fiútól távolodva


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

ismét őket látjuk


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

ölelkeznek ők, a kezek


----------



## jeges1 (2010 Április 20)

akiket a szívbe zárunk.


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Utolsó mondatok következnek....


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Kocsiban: Tuti beférek még a busz elé!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Nyugi, egy szál cigitől nem fog lángra kapni...


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Ide lőjetek, rohadékok...


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

...és nézzék ezt a masszív korlátot!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Jól van emberek, most már hatott a szérum, alszik már az oroszlán.


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Hé koma, dobd már ide a baltát!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Tűzérségi tiszt: ...vagy ezek a mi koordinátáink ?


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Jobbról jó!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Mindíg a piros vezetéket kell elvágni!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Nyugi fiúk, ezek a mieink!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Itt most befordulunk jobbra....


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Most visszakapcsolom az áramot.....


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Nincs is töltve.......


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Szerinted mérgező?


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Thaiföldi szörfös: Mekkora hullám, vazze!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Sötét van itt és milyen gázszag. Gyújtok egy gyufát! ...


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

- Gyertek gyerekek, jó a jég!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

- Ne féljetek, csak gyakorló gránátok.


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Jaj de helyes icipici csíkos kis vadmalackák, vajon hol lehet a mamájuk?


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Nézd azt a barmot! Nyáron bundában szedi a málnát!


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Lehetetlen, hogy ez a drót a fázis...


----------



## mdytke (2010 Április 20)

Elvtársak! Ne lőjjetek...


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Kivánjuk a' sajtó szabadságát, censura eltörlését.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Felelős ministeriumot Buda-Pesten.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Évenkinti országgyülést Pesten.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Törvény előtti egyenlőséget polgári és vallási tekintetben.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Nemzeti őrsereg.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Közös teherviselés.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Urbéri viszonyok megszüntetése.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Esküdtszék, képviselet egyenlőség alapján.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Nemzeti Bank.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

A' katonaság esküdjék meg az alkotmányra, magyar katonáinkat ne vigyék külföldre, a' külföldieket vigyék el tőlünk.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

A' politikai statusfoglyok szabadon bocsáttassanak.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Unio.


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Hapci


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Kuka


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Morgó


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Szundi


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Vidor


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Szende


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Szende


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Tudor


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Tudor


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Hófehérke


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

Vidor?


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

nekem megvan


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Hamupipőke


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

jó neked!  nekem kell még pár hozzászólást gyűjteni


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Milyen törpék vannak még a mesében?


----------



## Bubikiraly (2010 Április 20)

Nekem a meséből nagyon tetszett a törpedal  vicces volt


----------



## MFerii (2010 Április 20)

próbálkozz a hét vezérrel, ők nem törpék, de ugyanannyian vannak!


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

Árpád


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

Előd


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

és még másik 5


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

nem is gondoltam


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

hogy


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

ilyen lassan


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

lesz


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

meg


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 20)

a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

sziasztok, nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

régóta keresek ilyen oldalakat


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

beszélni és írni nagyon szeretek


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

ha van miről akkor főleg


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

rengeteg anyag van itt


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

köszönet illeti aki összegyűjtötte


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

számomra nagyon hasznosak


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

vagyis nem nekem hanem a két gyermekemnek


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

A szabályzatot el kell mindenkinek olvasni


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

különben idejut és írogathat amit akar


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

Amikor itt vagyok akkor sok új dolgot látok


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

nézem nézem


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

keresem ami segíthet a gyerekeimnek.


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

különben a letötő oldalakat nagyon szeretem


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

ha segítjük egymást akkor nagyon sok jó dologra lelünk


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

lassan befejezem


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

köszönök mindnekinek minden feltöltést és segédanyagot. Üdv


----------



## Tóthné Andi (2010 Április 20)

hurrá megvan aktív ?.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

aha


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

így


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

már


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

egyszerűbb


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

lesz


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

elérni


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

a


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

20


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

10.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

11.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

12.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

13.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

14.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

15.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

16.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

17.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

18.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

19.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

20.


----------



## Jo3l (2010 Április 20)

így biztos


----------



## vizov (2010 Április 20)

kénytelen vagyok ismételten ide írogatni, mert a rendes topic hozzászólásaim közül néhányat kitöröltek. pont amikben verseket raktam fel


----------



## vizov (2010 Április 20)

mégegy


----------



## vizov (2010 Április 20)

és namégegy


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

sajnos jobb ötletem nincs... tehát: 1.


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

2


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

3


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

4


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

5


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

6


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

7


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

8


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

A halak hálásak lesznek, de karácsonykor pulykát egyél!


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

9


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

10


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

11


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

12


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

13


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

14://:


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

15\\m/


----------



## ansa20 (2010 Április 20)

és 16:..::4::777::55:


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Ha csak számokat írok, az értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Melyek az értelmes számok?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Ha törlik, akkor nem értelmes?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Az értelmetlen kérdést is törlik?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Húsz hsz után kell várni 48 órát?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Vagy az aktiválástól számítódik?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

ansa 20 ezeket a szépségeket hol találni?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Most látom megvan a 20.


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Akkor már nem vagy?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Kérdezhetek olyant, amire nincs válasz?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 20)

Kitől kérdezzem?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Miért van két 12. üzenet?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

A gép is tévedhet?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Javítani is tud?


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Ha nem akkor, nem!


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Kaptam egy választ.


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Húsz másodperc, sok idő!


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Néha kevés!


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Jó tudni, hogy gyors vagyok!


----------



## Kata4908 (2010 Április 21)

Győztem?


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

*zenei ritkaságok*

Csatlakozva az előttem szólókhoz: itt olyan csemegék is megvannak, amiket máshol hiába keresek. Különleges emberek lehetnek a látogatók.kiss


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

Gyorsan még egyet.


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

Tyű, mi lehetett a verseny tárgya?


----------



## kmedina (2010 Április 21)

Valószínűleg sosem fogom megtudni.


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

14


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

15


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

16


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

17


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

18


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

19


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

20


----------



## bodaitibi (2010 Április 21)

21


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 21)

**

Ez igazán figyelemre méltó,remélem mi harabb sikerül összegyűjtenem hozzászólásaim,mert szeretek olvasni és láttam pár igazán jó könyvet ami érdekelne.Sajnos a könyvek ára lassan az egeket éri el,de egy igaz,az a könyv a tiéd amit elolvasol,nem az amit megveszel


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 21)

*Paulo Coelho*

Paulo Coelho.Tizenegy perc könyvéből egy részlete.Nekem nagyon tetszett a könyv,az író az életet ragadja meg,titkos vágyainkba lát bele.
Volt egyszer egy madár. Két tökéletes szárnnyal és gyönyörű, fénylő, színes tollakkal áldotta meg a sors. Az olyan állat, amely szabadon repülhet az égen, boldoggá teszi azt is, aki nézi. 
Egy napon megpillantotta ezt a madarat egy nő, és beleszeretett. Az ámulattól tátott szájjal figyelte a repülését, a szíve hevesebben vert, a szeme szerelmesen csillogott. Egyszer megkérte, hogy hadd repüljön vele, és átszelték az egész égboltot, teljes harmóniában. A nő csodálta, tisztelte, rajongva szerette a madarat. 
De egy napon arra gondolt: mi lesz, ha a madár egyszer majd távolabbi hegyeket is meg akar ismerni?És megijedt. 
Félt, hogy más madárral nem fogja ugyanezt érezni. És irigykedett, irigyelte a madarat, amiért tud repülni. 
És egyedül érezte magát. 
És azt gondolta: „Csapdát állítok neki. Ha megint jön, többé nem repülhet el tőlem." 
A madár szintén szerelmes volt belé, és másnap megjelent, ahogy szokott, de beleesett a csapdába, és fogoly lett. 
A nő kalitkába zárta, és egész nap nézte. Most már mindig vele volt szenvedélyének tárgya, és mutogathatta a barátnőinek, akik azt mondták: „Neked aztán mindened megvan." De szép lassan különös átalakuláson ment át: most, hogy teljesen övé volt a madár, és nem kellett állandóan meghódítania, kezdte elveszíteni a lelkesedését. Mivel a madár nem repülhetett, nem tudta kifejezni létének értelmét, és lassan elhervadt, elveszítette tollai ragyogását, és megcsúnyult. A nőt már nem is érdekelte többé, s csak annyira törődött vele, hogy enni adjon neki, és tisztán tartsa a kalitkáját. 
Egyik nap elpusztult a madár. A nőt elfogta a bánat, és éjjel-nappal rá gondolt. De nem a kalitkára emlékezett, hanem arra a napra, amikor először meglátta boldogan repülni a felhők között. 
Ha elgondolkodna, rájönne, hogy ami annak idején rabul ejtette a szívét, az éppen a madár szabadsága volt, szárnyainak dinamikus mozgása, és nem a külseje. 
A madár nélkül az ő élete is elvesztette az értelmét, és a halál hamarosan bekopogtatott hozzá. „Miért jöttél?" - kérdezte a halált. 
„Hogy újra együtt repülhess a madaraddal" -felelte a halál. „Ha hagytad volna, hogy mindig elrepüljön és visszajöjjön hozzád, csak még jobban szeretted volna és csodáltad volna, most viszont még ahhoz is rám van szükséged, hogy újra találkozhass vele."


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 21)

*Paulo Coelho*

Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőknek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. És pontosan emiatt van az, hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, ami tetszett neki, mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból, és mindig azt mondja: a könyv sokkal jobb volt." (Paulo Coelho: A Zahir)

És még ,annyit hozzátennék,mindenki másképp is éli meg,ezért vagyunk másak, egyediek,de ez így jó,mert belőlem elég egy is


----------



## Eventyr (2010 Április 21)

vmelinda írta:


> Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőknek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. És pontosan emiatt van az, hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, ami tetszett neki, mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból, és mindig azt mondja: a könyv sokkal jobb volt." (Paulo Coelho: A Zahir)
> 
> És még ,annyit hozzátennék,mindenki másképp is éli meg,ezért vagyunk másak, egyediek,de ez így jó,mert belőlem elég egy is


Szia
Még nem olvastam a Zahir-t, de ezzel a részlettel tökéletesen egyet értek


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*szólánc*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 


totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 alma, ablak,kerékpár,róka,autó,óra


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*köszönet*



Katka74 írta:


> alma, ablak,kerékpár,róka,autó,óra


 jó ötlet köszi a segítséget


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

még új vagyok nem tudom hogy mennek a dolgok


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*betülánc*



katka74 írta:


> még új vagyok nem tudom hogy mennek a dolgok


 2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

valaki írhat bővabben hogy kell használni


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

Katka74 írta:


> valaki írhat bővabben hogy kell használni


 kik hasznlják ezt az oldalt?


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

sző fon nem takács...mi az?


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

Katka74 írta:


> sző fon nem takács...mi az?


 egyszer volt hol nem volt,....


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

egy icipici házikó ..ottan élt éldegélt egy icipici lencsi lány


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

aábccsdeéfg


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

Katka74 írta:


> aábccsdeéfg


 erdő mélyén fák tövében ..kinyillott a sok virág...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

összeszedem mind egy szálig...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

s kötök egy szép bokrétát...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

május első vasárnapján..


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

bokrétával köszöntlek...s a ...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

füledbe sugom azt hogy ....


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

édes anyám szeretlek...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

ábcd rajtam kezdééééé


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

a nagy bölcsességet a nagy esszeséget..


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

ábcd rajtam kezdé...


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*bizalom*



Katka74 írta:


> ábcd rajtam kezdé...


 remélem jól csináltam és megvan a 20 beidézés


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*00000*



Katka74 írta:


> remélem jól csináltam és megvan a 20 beidézés


 úgy látom a számok azt mutatják talán elfogadható


----------



## Katka74 (2010 Április 21)

*várok*



Katka74 írta:


> úgy látom a számok azt mutatják talán elfogadható


 nincs más tenni most várni 48 órát???


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

1


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

3


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

4


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

5


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

6


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

7


----------



## medard (2010 Április 21)

8


----------



## Anett82 (2010 Április 21)

Koszi szepen! Hasznos volt a tanacsod!!!


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Egyszerűnek tűnik!


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Akkor csak így tovább?


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Tényleg számolgatja az üzeneteimet.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Még 9 kell!


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Nagyon szeretem a zenét.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Szeretnék én is zenét feltölteni.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Szívesen nézek filmeket.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

A romantikus filmeket kedvelem.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

A kosztümös filmeknél lehet álmodozni.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Kedvenceim az Erdélyt bemutató oldalak.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Köszi Kufirc, hogy ide irányítottál


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Mennék már haza.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Érdekel az agykontroll is.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Melóznom kellene.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

The Beatles forever!
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Látom Astrid te is a 20-ra gyúrsz


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Süt a nap végre


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Éhes vagyok


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

A Scorpions Send me an angel száma is nagyon tetszik.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Vajon elalszom itt 5 percen belül ülve????


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Nagyon jó a CanadaHun.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Én is letölteni.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Nehéz választani a sok témából.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

ÉN is már jópárszor lyukadtam ki itt, mikor valamit szerettem volna letölteni. Tényleg jó, sok minden van fent.


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Még 3 óra, és mehetek haza.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Hétvégén lesz a város napja.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Itt lesz Oláh Ibolya és Tabáni István.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Nem is haza, jut eszembe...


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Melyik város?


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Sok program lesz még ezen a napon.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

El kell mennem még vásárolni is.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

A patakon átmenni szándékozó meg kérdezi a vele szemben levő parton álló bölcset:
Hogy tudok átjutni a túlsó partra?
A bölcs válasza:
Hiszen te már ott vagy!


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Nagykanizsa 
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Kell vennem pl kenyeret.


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Itt Tatabányán csak a nagy csend van  Se Tabáni, se Oláh, se semmi.


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

De ha lenne, akkor sem mennék el


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Magyarországon laksz?
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Éééééééés közeledvén a 20-hoz lassan elköszönök.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Ja, már látom, hogy igen.
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

Igen, Tatabányán. De ahogy látom te is.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Te már túl vagy az innenen?


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Meg akarok tanulni gitározni!
astrid91


----------



## Picikifli (2010 Április 21)

ÉN már túl. De mindjárt te is itt leszel  További szép napot! Cső!


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Lassan már az onnanhoz érek.


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Ez a huszadik.
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

készen vagyok!
astrid91


----------



## astrid91 (2010 Április 21)

Legyetek jók. 
astrid91


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Még egy-két kísérlet és ott leszek.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Úgy tűnik haladok!


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 21)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra,


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Most akkor én hozzászólok? Lehet ez lesz a második, na majd most kiderül....vagy beborul


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Igen, azt hiszem sikerült, én is örülök ennek az oldalnak!


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 21)

és azt hiszem nagyon haladok előre!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Nem akarom ma összeszedni mind a 20 hozzászólást, de olyan jó kis hanganyagokat találtam itt...


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 21)

De remélem, hogy el is értem a célom!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Szeretnék valami jó kis meditációs zenét letölteni


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 21)

Készen vagyok!


----------



## timi1022 (2010 Április 21)

Szép napot nektek!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

És igen, én is haladok!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Gratula Timi, neked is szép napot!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Akkor pénteken már tudok is letölteni?


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Juhíííí, ennek igazán örülök!


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

hm


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

akkor ennek mi értelme van igy?


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

nem értem


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

4.


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

de hát ha muszály


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

akkor legyen meg


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

7.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Igyekszem!


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

20 kell ugye?


----------



## nagytim77 (2010 Április 21)

Köszönöm, ez már valóban jó nap lesz!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Ma megszerzem a 10.-et, holnapra is kell hagyni valamit 
Vagy nem?


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

áááááá


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

vicces ez


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Na jó, ha már ennyien itt törekszünk, akkor én is belehúzok!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Vicces, de ez már a 12.


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

kell


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

13.


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

14.


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Mi a 4? Én azt 7-nek látom!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Igen, 20 kell!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

14...és ezt is számolja


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Rossz a látásom? Vagy tényleg elértem?!!!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

15


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Liget42 írta:


> Rossz a látásom? Vagy tényleg elértem?!!!



Mit értesz el?
Had segítsünk


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Lelépek! Minden jót és előre haladást mindenkinek!!!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

ÚÚÚ, tök jó, már tudom mi az az idézés


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Hajrá-hajrá mindenki!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Na jó, ha ez a 19., akkor lassan végeztem is


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a tippeket, már csak 48 óra!


----------



## sedivel (2010 Április 21)

Jó gyűjtögetést!!! 
Léptem...


----------



## Liget42 (2010 Április 21)

Értem én, hogy te is érted! Vagy mégsem? 
Azt, hogy ez már a 22.


----------



## KK21 (2010 Április 21)

22.


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

A


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

B


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

C


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

D


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

E


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

F


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

G


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

H


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

I


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

J


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

K


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

L


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

M


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

N


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

O


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

P


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

Q


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

R


----------



## norbinw (2010 Április 21)

Stb.


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

15


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

16


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

17


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

18


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

19


----------



## nyulanyoka (2010 Április 21)

20


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

aaa


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

bcb


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

köszönöm ezt a csodás topicot


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

két kicsi kecske


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

sálálá


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

lol


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

ady


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

petőfi


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

babits


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

jókai


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

gipsz jakab


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

stockholm


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

velence


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

kék


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

zöld


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

ééééés kész


----------



## artemis69 (2010 Április 21)

ráadás


----------



## Tettye (2010 Április 21)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 
egyetértek veled.


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

Köszönöm alehetőséget


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

Nagyon jó, hogy idetaláltam


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

B C D g


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

Tettye írta:


> egyetértek veled.


 Én is egyet értek veled


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

artemis69 írta:


> ráadás


 Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

234675


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

gajdánági írta:


> 234675


 nem tudom jó e így


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

nagyon jó anyagok vannak ezen a portálon


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

gajdánági írta:


> nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


 abcde


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

gajdánági írta:


> nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


 Örülök a lehetőségnek


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

szép az idő


----------



## braco (2010 Április 21)

1


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

gajdánági írta:


> nagyon jó ez a lehetőség


 nagyon jó


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

gajdánági írta:


> nagyon jó


 borús az idő


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

ági üdítő


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

jó a tiszta víz


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

ez jó


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

párizsi lány


----------



## gajdánági (2010 Április 21)

jó ez a nap


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 21)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 21)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 21)

A csetneki csikós itat a Tiszán, sárga cserép csengő cseng a csetneki csikós csikaja nyakán.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 21)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*''A hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a Világegyetemben.'' (Thomas Alva Edison)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Mint az üres beszédű társalkodót: úgy kerüld a tartalmatlan könyvet." (Kölcsey Ferenc)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás." (Albert Einstein)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A leginkább mélyenszántó erkölcsi tanulságok nem könyvekből származnak, hanem tapasztalatokból." (Mark Twain)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Hiába keresi az utat az, aki nem tudja: hová akar menni." (Hidas Antal)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Amikor a papír látja, mennyi sötét foltot ejtett rajta a fekete tinta, bizony kesereg; pedig a tinta megmutatja neki, hogy csupán az általa ráírt szavak miatt őrzik meg őt." (Leonardo da Vinci)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A tudás alszik és horkol a könyvtárakban, de a bölcsesség mindent körülvesz, és lábujjhegyen őrködik." (Josh Billings)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A könyv hideg, de biztos barát." (Victor Hugo)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Embernek lenni pontosan annyit jelent, mint felelősnek lenni. Érezni, hogy a kővel, melyet lehelyez, a világot építi tovább." (Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Az ember azért eszik, hogy éljen, és nem azért él, hogy egyék." (Szókrátész)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A könyv ne csak barátunk, hanem ellenfelünk is legyen: értsük meg, de vitatkozzunk is vele." (Denis Diderot)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A költészet minden tudások közül a legelső és a legutolsó - épp oly halhatatlan, mint az emberi szív." (William Wordsworth)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"A könyvek azért vannak, hogy megtartsák magukban a tudást, mialatt mi a fejünket valami jobbra használjuk." (Szent-Györgyi Albert)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*“Ahogyan a használatból kikopott vasdarab rozsdásodni tud, úgy indul romlásnak a tétlenségre kárhoztatott elme.” (Leonardo Da Vinci)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Legyünk könyvkedvelők, és olvassuk könyveinket; de ne fogadjuk el őket bárkitől; legyünk kényesek és válogatósak." (Anatole France)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*„Kicsiny és könnyű dolgokkal kezdjük, majd apránként megpróbálkozunk a nagy dolgokkal. És aztán, hogy végeztünk a nagy dolgokkal, megpróbáljuk a lehetetlent.” (Nikosz Kazantzakisz)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Könnyebb egy csatát megnyerni, mint leírni." (Móra Ferenc)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Csak azt az életet érdemes végigélni, amelyet másokért élünk." (Albert Einstein)*


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést." (Albert Einstein)*​


----------



## nikosssz (2010 Április 21)

*"Ha a vár bevehetetlen, akkor az ellenség nem veszi be tőlünk. Ha beveszi, akkor nem bevehetetlen, tehát visszavehetjük tőle." (Bem József)*


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad.
Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd! "
Gandi


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

A nőket szeretni és nem megérteni kell


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

csak, hogy gyorsabban menjen ez a 20 hozzászólás, mivel (jó, természetesen) letölteni is szeretnék (nagyobb részben), de feltöltéssel másoknak is jó segíteni


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

a


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

b


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

c


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

d


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

e


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

f


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

g


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

h


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

i


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

j


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

k


----------



## Kati148 (2010 Április 21)

éljen, megvan a 20, köszi szépen ezt a topic-ot, nagyon rendes ötlet volt Tőled!


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

hétfő


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

kedd


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

szerda


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

csütörtök


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

péntek


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

szombat


----------



## rege80 (2010 Április 22)

vasárnap


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

_[FONT=&quot]A barbarizmus az emberiség természetes állapota. A civilizáció természetellenes. Nem egyéb, mint a körülmények hóbortja. De végül mindig a barbarizmus győzedelmeskedik…[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot]/ Robert E. Howard /[/FONT]_​


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

„Aki az ezer éves szavaknak hisz, nem csinál mást, mint hagyomány címszó alatt követ egy hullát…”


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

„Azt mondom, hogy nézd meg, mit látsz, és azt hidd el, amit átélsz. Minden más becsap, az emlékek és a félelmek is.”


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

„Az élet változik, és így változom én is. Csak a sírbolt statikus”


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Nem hiszek a szerelmekben, melyek úgy kezdődnek, mint egy kirándulás az élet majálisába, hátizsákkal és vidám énekléssel a napsugaras erdőben…a szenvedély nem ünnepel. Ez a komor erő, mely mindegyre alkotja és pusztítja a világot, nem vár választ azoktól, akiket megérint, nem kérdi, jó-e nekik, nem sokat törődik a viszonylagos emberi érzésekkel. Az egészet adja és az egészet követeli: azt a föltétel nélküli szenvedélyességet, melynek legmélyebb árama maga az élet és halál. Nem lehet másképpen megismerni a szenvedélyt." (*Márai: Az Igazi*)


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Szabó Lőrinc
(1900-1957)
*Semmiért egészen*
[FONT=&quot]Hogy rettenetes, elhiszem,
De így igaz.
Ha szeretsz, életed legyen
Öngyilkosság, vagy majdnem az.
Mit bánom én, hogy a modernek
Vagy a törvény mit követelnek;
Bent maga ura, aki rab
Volt odakint,
Én nem tudok örülni csak
A magam törvénye szerint.

[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Nem vagy enyém, míg magadé vagy:
Még nem szeretsz.
Míg cserébe a magadénak
Szeretnél, teher is lehetsz.
Alku, ha szent is, alku; nékem
Más kell már: Semmiért Egészen!
Két önzés titkos párbaja
Minden egyéb;
Én többet kérek: azt, hogy a 
Sorsomnak alkatrésze légy.[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Félek mindenkitől, beteg
S fáradt vagyok;
Kívánlak így is, meglehet,
De a hitem rég elhagyott.
Hogy minden irtózó gyanakvást
Elcsittithass, már nem tudok mást:
Mutasd meg a teljes alázat
És áldozat
Örömét és hogy a világnak
Kedvemért ellentéte vagy.[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Mert míg kell csak egy árva perc,
Külön; neked,
Míg magadra gondolni mersz,
Míg sajnálod az életed,
Míg nem vagy, mint egy tárgy, olyan
Halott és akarattalan:
Addig nem vagy a többieknél
Se jobb, se több,
Addig idegen is lehetnél,
Addig énhozzám nincs közöd.[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Kit törvény véd, felebarátnak
Még jó lehet;
Törvényen kívűl, mint az állat,
Olyan légy, hogy szeresselek.
Mint lámpa, ha lecsavarom,
Ne élj, mikor nem akarom;
Ne szólj, ne sírj, e bonthatatlan
Börtönt ne lásd;
És én majd elvégzem magamban,
Hogy zsarnokságom megbocsásd.[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

*NEM AZ ÉGNEK **
VAGY ANGYALOKNAK *​ Lermontov​ A Mindenható nem az égnek
vagy angyaloknak alkotott;
ha csak szenvedek, minek éljek?
Ő tudja, mért élek, halok!​


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Akár démonom, a gonosznak
társaként, gőg homlokomon,
gondtalanul kell, hogy bolyongjak,
égen, földön nincs rokonom!​


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Kutass kicsit emlékeidben,
tekintsd együtt sorscsillagunk,
s könyörtelen szív, végre hidd el,
hogy mi ketten egyek vagyunk.​


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

TEKINTETED
Lermontov
Tekinteted ragyog, akárcsak
a kékzománcos ég,
a hangod úgy olvasztja szájad,
mint gyöngéd csók ízét.


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Ha hallgatom bűvös beszéded,
ha szemed rám tapad,
odadnám ezt a harci éket:
jó grúz acélomat.


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

Mert ennek is szép csillogása,
s ha édes hangja kél,
a lélek borzad össze fázva
s a szívben forr a vér.


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

De ádáz, veres harci élet,
már nem hív engemet,
mióta hallom lágy beszéded,
és rám tapad szemed.


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

*[FONT=&quot]John Donne - Halál[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Halál ne kérkedj, bár úgy hív a vásott:[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Nagy és iszonytató, egyik se vagy:[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Nem hal meg az, ki karjaidba fagy,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Szegény halál nem öl meg csapásod.[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Ha édes az Álom, mely puszta másod,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Tőled mi kéjjel nyughat el az agy,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Hozzád igyekszik az, ki jó, ki nagy -[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Lelkük kiröppen s csontjuk földbe ásod![/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Cselédje sorsnak, kórnak, régi búknak,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Királyoknak, mérgeknek, háborúknak,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]De a bűbáj s mák szebb álmot talál[/FONT]


----------



## mikolta (2010 Április 22)

[FONT=&quot]Mégis nekünk. Hát mégis miért vicsorogsz röhögve?[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Egy kurta álom s ébredünk örökre,[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Aztán nem is vagy és meghalsz, Halál![/FONT]


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*1*

1


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*2*

2


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*3*

3


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*4*

4


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*5*

5


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*6*

6


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*7*

7


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*8*

8


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*9*

9


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*10*

10


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*11*

11


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*12*

12


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*13*

13


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*14*

14


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*15*

15


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*16*

16


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*17*

17


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*18*

18


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Itt Sében viharos szél van.


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*19*

19


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

19


----------



## margitka58 (2010 Április 22)

*20*

20 hurrá !:55:


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

20


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Már 21?


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Még csak 22


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Ennyi a 23


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Még mindig 24


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

25


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Hello-bello


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Szia-mia


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

egy-csepp


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

két csepp


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

olvad a jégcsap


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

csepereg a víz


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Mindjárt itt a hétvége


----------



## csagibi (2010 Április 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

huh... mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Na sebaj...elbeszélgetek itt magammal.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Egy kis történet:

1969-ben a brazíliai Sao José de Rio Preto városában egy kis családi összejövetel volt, ahol a rokonság az egyik nagybácsi születésnapját ünnepelte. Az eseményen részt vett a 37 éves Paulo da Costa is.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Délután kiment a teraszra egy kicsit körülnézni. A sarkig kitárt ajtón át mindenki látta, amint a korlátnál állva a várost szemlélte. Még egy perc sem telt el, amikor a húga csodálkozva felkiáltott. Paulo eltűnt!


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Ez a megállapítás azonban nem teljesen felelt meg a valóságnak, mivel a többi családtag egyöntetű véleménye szerint nem egy pillanat alatt tűnt el.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Semmivé válásának folyamata 8-10 másodpercig tartott. Először a két lába tűnt el. Rémisztő látványt nyújthatott a levegőben lebegő csonka test, így nem csoda, hogy a rokonok nem mertek a segítségére sietni.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Paulo alighanem észrevette a rémült pillantásukat, és lenézett a lábára. Döbbenten állapította meg, hogy nagy bajban van, és segélykérő pillantást vetett a családjára.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Kiáltani is akart, de erre már nem volt ideje. A szemtanúk elmondása szerint testének szélei vibrálni kezdtek, majd eltűntek a karjai és a feje is.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

A kontúrvonalak elmosódása úgy ment végbe, ahogyan kánikulában a forró országút felett reszket a levegőréteg.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Utoljára még látták a szemét, azt a kétségbeesett, segítségért könyörgő néma szempárt. Utána nyomtalanul eltűnt a világunkból.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

A jajveszékelő rokonok riasztották a szomszédokat, majd kihívták a rendőrséget is. Átkutatták a terasz környékét, majd a kertet, végül a szomszédos házakat, de sehol sem találták meg.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Másnap lebontották az egész teraszt, de hiába vizsgálták a törmeléket, nem bukkantak a nyomára.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

A család ma sem érti, hogy mi történt.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Egy idő után a bíróság hivatalosan holttá nyilvánította az eltűntet.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

A család ebből a nem mindennapi fizikai jelenségből csupán annyit fogott fel, hogy Paulo "szétfolyt a levegőben".


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

És mégegy:
*Gáz van!* Az 1979.-es év egyik reggelén Helen Tillotson öt órakor arra ébredt álmából, hogy valaki erőteljesen kopog lakása ajtaján. Egyszerre csak felismerte, hogy édesanyja szólongatja: "Helen, ott vagy? Eressz be!" Helen gyorsan köntösébe bújt, majd odasietett az ajtóhoz, hogy megtudja, mi a baj.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Édesanyja Mrs. Marjorie Tillotson, aki philadelphiai lakásában éppen az utca túloldalán lakott, szerette volna megtudni, hogy Helen miért kopogott az ajtaján néhány perccel korában.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

A huszonhat éves Helen álmosan tájékoztatta anyját, hogy előző este 11-kor feküdt le, és az óta nem is ébredt fel addig, amíg meg nem hallotta anyja kopogását az ajtón.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

"De hát láttalak! Beszéltem veled!" - háborgott Mrs. Tillotson. Állítása szerint Helen felszólította, hogy ne kérdezzen semmit, csak azonnal kövesse Őt lakásába.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 22)

Hirtelen óriási dörrenés hallatszott kívülről. A két vitatkozó nő az ablakhoz rohant: azt látták, hogy az utca túloldalán lévő ház - melyben Mrs. Tillotson is lakott - romokban áll. Mint később kiderült; gázszivárgás okozta a robbanást, melyet mindössze egyetlen lakó élt túl: Mrs. Tillotson...


Hát azt hiszem ennyi... mégis csak értelmesebb volt mint számolni


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Most van egy kis időm....


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Ráadásul ráleltem egy könyvre, itt az oldalon...


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

...amit, már régen kerestem.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Nagyon örülök ennek a lehetőségnek, hogy arra a 20 hozzászólásra itt szert tehetek.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Szeretném nagyon elolvasni azt a könyvet...


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

A barátaim nem szeretik a TV-sorozatokat, így egyedül szoktam TV-t nézni esténként.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Mindennap korán kelünk a kutyánk miatt, hogíy a munka előtt még le tudjuk vinni sétálni.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Hétvégén esténként az időtöltés: kártyázás.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Ma sikerélmény is várható.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Legalább is reménykedem benne.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Dohányoztam, de egy hónapja abbahagytam.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

A kollégám most nagyon dolgozik.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Számára meg úgy tűnik, hogy én dolgozom elmélyülten.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Csalóka a dolog.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Nemsokára vége a munkaidőnek....


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Még 3-4 óra, és SZABADSÁG.....


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Elhagyhatjuk a gyárat, és vége a mai aktív napnak is.


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

De addig még kell egy pár bejegyzést írnom))


----------



## lilkek (2010 Április 22)

Hát elég értelmetlenre sikerült az előző 20 hozzászólásom, de a célnak megfelelt. Köszönöm ismételten ezt a lehetőséget.)


----------



## NGAHUN (2010 Április 22)

Na még kell
3


----------



## NGAHUN (2010 Április 22)

2


----------



## NGAHUN (2010 Április 22)

1


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Sziasztok, én is csatlakoznék!


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

:0::0::0::0:


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Kár, hogy más nincs itt.


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Olyan, mintha magamban beszélnék...


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Azért azt elmondom, hogy igazi kincsesbányaként emlegetik ezt az oldalt


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Amennyit láttam belőle, tényleg az


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Mindjárt 10!


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Ééééééésss.... 10. hozzászólás!


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

11


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Bocsi, ha fárasztó vagyok :S


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Nem tudom valaki visszaolvassa-e


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Hahóóó


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Ha letelik a 20 ígérem tartalmasabb dolgokkal jelentkezem


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Már csak öt kell


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

17


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

Nagyon izgulok


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

19!


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)

És 20:4::222::23:!
Köszi a lehetőséget, a fórumon találkozunk!


----------



## kpityike (2010 Április 22)




----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

1


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

8


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

7


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

6


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

5


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

4


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

3


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

2


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

És ez volt az utolsó


----------



## judit.janka (2010 Április 22)

:d


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

a


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

b


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

c


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

d


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

e


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

f


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

g


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

h


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

i


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

j


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

k


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

l


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

m


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

n


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

o


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

p


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

q


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

r


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

s


----------



## reny008 (2010 Április 22)

t


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

Hát köszi a lehetőséget, de egy betü picit kevésnek tünik, de azért beleadok apait anyait


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

E


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Sziasztok!
Angéla Törökbálintról!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Ej, mi a kő, tyúkanyó, 
Kend a szobában lakik itt bent?


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Lám, csak jó az Isten, jót ád
Hogy felvitte a kend dolgát!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Itt szaladgál fel és alá,
Még a ládára is felszáll


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Eszébe jut, kotkodácsol
S nem verik ki a szobából!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Dehogy verik, dehogy verik,
Mint a galambot, etetik


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Válogat a kendermagban,
A kiskirály sem él jobban.


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Ezért aztán, tyúkanyó, hát
Jól megbecsülje kend magát!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Iparkodjék, ne legyen ám
Tojás szűkébe az anyám!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Morzsa kutyám, hegyezd füled
Hadd beszélek mostan veled!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Régi cseléd vagy a háznál,
Mindíg emberül szolgáltál.


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Ezután is jó légy, Morzsa!
Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhúsra!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Élj a tyúkkal barátságba,
Anyám egyetlen jószága!


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Csodaszép napot kívánok Nektek Magyarországról ezzel a pár ízes magyar sorral


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Meg a következőkkel:


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt, virágom virágom


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Minden madár társat választ, virágom virágom.


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Hát én immár kit válasszak, virágom virágom


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Te engemet, én Tégedet, virágom virágom.


----------



## rangela71 (2010 Április 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, sziasztok.


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

K


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

Köszi ezt a szép verses hsz-eket jó volt újraolvasni az Anyám tyúkját.


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

Legyen mindenkinek szép napja


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

q


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

w


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

e


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

r


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

t


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 22)

y


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 22)

lelememenyesek kell lennunk nem ?


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 22)

20 ertelmes szoveget irni kell egy par nap en egy kis turelmetlen emberke vagyok , de mindenkit udvozlok !!


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 22)

Az atlagembernek eselye sincs arra , hogy barmit is elerjen anelkul , hogy maga is ne folyamodna a vesztegetes modszerehez.Es meg kene probalni a mi "jo" vilagunkba igazsagos es bolcs donteseket hozni , hogy megmutassuk a kulonbseget.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 22)

Hát nem is tudom mit írjak. Talán sosem jön össze a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 22)

bverka írta:


> 20 ertelmes szoveget irni kell egy par nap en egy kis turelmetlen emberke vagyok , de mindenkit udvozlok !!


 
Én is türelmetlen emberke vagyok mint te.
Gondoltam válaszolok neked így van valami téma......


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

1


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

2


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

3


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

4


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

5


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

6


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

veder


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ropi


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ibolya


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ablak


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

kabat


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

taska


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ajto


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ollo


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

ora


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

alma


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

17


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

18


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

jo ejszakat


----------



## ibikecske (2010 Április 22)

hasznos otleteket talaltam az oldalon


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

én is


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

fél2 van mindjárt


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

forró teát iszom közben


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

nagyon fincsi


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

na végre ez az utolsó elvileg


----------



## lacipunk1988 (2010 Április 23)

jó éjt


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

Jó az oldal


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

1


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

2


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

3


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

4


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

5


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

6


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

7


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

8


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

a


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

b


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

c


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

d


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

Még hat.


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

e


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

f


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

g


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

h


----------



## abrahamm (2010 Április 23)

ez az huszadik


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

sziasztok! ha már lehet én is hozzászólok itt párszor


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

bár már máshová is írogattam, mert érdekelnek a művészettel kapcsolatos témák


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

és jó ez az oldal


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

nem tudom hogyan kell ilyen szivecskét csinálni: <ß


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

de miért van két 6. üzenet?


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

ja, értem már


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

és immár 11 sokszor


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

most épp a Tarzan mesefilm zenéjét hallgatom


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

Ákos előadásában


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

"mert tudnom kell, hagyd, hogy lássam" lalala


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

esni fog az eső


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

"esik az eső, mégsincs sár,
csak a babám udvarán, 
elhordanám, de nincs annyi erőm,
mással csalogat a szeretőm"


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

mindjárt fél 11 van


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

este vagyon, 10-et ütött az óra, ilyen későn ki jár még a faluba'?
én csavargok, mert nem tudok elaludni.
Fáj a szívem a szerelem gyötöri.


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

és 19


----------



## annyca (2010 Április 23)

ez pedig a 20.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


Szia.
Ez igaz,mit lehet akkor tenni, minthogy irogatni mig meg nem lesz....


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

annyca írta:


> ez pedig a 20.


 
Gratula!


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Ezt nem hiszem el. Annyira hideg van, hogy már vacogok.
Tegnap délután kinnt sétálgattunk a kislányommal, és nagyon megfáztam. Sosem lesz már nyár?


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Semmi kedvem bármit is csinálni, hisz most is olyan sötét van mintha már esteledne.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Gondoltam ha felébred a kislányom elénekeljük a "süss fel nap..."-ot.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Olyan mintha magamban beszélgetnék, elmélkednék. hihihi
De hát ilyen is kell néha, nem?


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Annak viszont örülök, hogy nem fúj a szél.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Rengeteg tervem van a nyárra, remélem meg tudom valósítani.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Éhes is vagyok, álmos is vagyok, de még előttem az egész délután.
Tenni kéne valami értelmeset, de semmi kedvem takarítani. Majd talán holnap.


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

Jaj tartok egy kis pihenőt.........


----------



## zsuzsu1977 (2010 Április 23)

zsuzsu1977 írta:


> Jaj tartok egy kis pihenőt.........


 Kávészünetet!


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Sziasztok!
Hogy ne csak blődségekekkel töltsem ki a 20 hozzászólást, irok idézeteket, amiket érdemes megfontolni.


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az idézetek nyomban el is árulják ezoterikus irányultságomat.

"minden, ami velem történik, az, az agyamban megfogalmazott gondolatok eredménye." Brian Tracy


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az idézetek válogatása nem véletlen.

************
Kosztolányi: Zászló: 
Csak bot és vászon, 
de nem bot és vászon,hanem zászló.


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Ugye, hasonlít a mondandója az előbbivel?

**********
Radnóti Miklós : 
Nem Tudhatom 
Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt kis ország……..
Ki gépen száll fölébe,annak térkép e táj, 
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály;


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

*****
"Ha egy óceán partján kell élnünk, jobban tesszük, ha megtanítjuk a gyermekeinket úszni, minthogy falat építünk az óceán köré." 
(Marcell Frydman: Televízió és agresszió)
**********

Ez vonatkozik a betegségekre is. Nem harcolni kell ellenük, hanem megtanulni, hogyan reagáljunk rá!!


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

"Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaid!
Ügyelj szavaidra , mert azok szabják meg tetteid!
Ügyelj tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaid!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemed 
ésügyelj jellemedre, mert azok szabják meg sorsod!" 
Frank Outlaw

*******************

Ugye a gondolatból indul minden?


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Jn 1,1 
Kezdetben vala az Íge, és az Íge vala az Istennél, és Isten vala az Íge!

*************
a görög fordításban a LOGOSZ szó szerepel, azaz a gondolat!!!

===
Az ige cselekvést, történést vagy létezést kifejező ragozható szó

De ld előbbi idézetet:
"Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaid!

*********

Ugye a gondolatból indul minden?


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

"Még a legnagyobb ellenségeddel is több ponton harmonizálsz,mint ahány ponton nem! 
Csak azért vagytok mégis ellenségek,mert arra figyeltek egymásban, amit nem kedveltek” 
J. and E. Hicks: Új életet kezdhetsz


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Minden, amin sokat gondolkodunk, az növekszik. Bármi, amin sokat töprengünk, az megnő. Bármi, amin újból és újból elgondolkozunk, belenő a valóságunkba


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Ne fesd az ördögöt a falra, mert megjelenik. Magyar közmondás


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

" Semmire nem emlékszünk olyan kitartóan, mint azokra a dolgokra, amelyeket nagyon szeretnénk elfelejteni" 
(Montaigne 1533 - 1592)


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az van, ami VAN, ami nem van, az NINCS!
Fény van – sötétség nincs (A sötétség a fény hiánya)
Élet van- Halál nincs


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

TO BE, OR NOT TO BE 
Lenni, vagy nem lenni. 
Vagy VAN, vagy nem VAN 
Ami nem VAN ! NINCS 
Rossz az, ami Nincs – tehát rossz NINCS!


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az immunrendszer gyermekkorban fejlődik ki, Később is úgy reagál, ahogyan gyermekkorban megtanulta …A környezettel történő minden találkozás egy-egy oltással ér fel. Az immuntréningnek ezt a lehetőségét egyetlen gyermektől sem tagadatjuk meg. 
Dr. Hermann Geesing: Életerő- Életstílus Immuntréning 85. old


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Kétféleképpen lehetünk úrrá a betegség fölött: vagy a támadót próbáljuk meg egyre erősebb gyógyszerekkel megsemmisíteni – vagy pedig a test ellenálló erejét erősítjük, hogy egyedül is lebírja a támadót-
Dr. Sandler 1938.Dr. Hermann Geesing: Életerő- Életstílus Immuntréning.


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

”Az immunitás olyan fiziológiai mechanizmusokból tevődik össze, amelyek lehetővé teszik az idegen testek felismerését , hatástalanítását vagy közömbösítését. 
Ezek a mechanizmusok megőrzik az egyén egészségét.…….
Tehát, azt mondhatjuk, emlékszik


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az immunrendszer reakcióját nem az anyag váltja ki, hanem az *emlékezés *(Kámforteszt)Dr. Hermann Geesing: Életerő- ÉletstílusImmuntréning 47. old.


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

A negatív érzelmeket nem emberek, vagy különböző helyzetek okozzák. A negatív érzelmeket az egyes helyzetekre való *reagálásunk* kelti életre.
Brian Tracy: A siker lélektana II / A


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

"Egy figyelemre méltó felfedezés:A tudat alatti elme képtelen különbséget tenni a valóságos élmény és a képzeletben élénken felidézett élmény között. Valahányszor felidézzük magunkban, visszajátsszuk tudatos elménkben az eseményt, a tudatalatti elfogadja, és olyan módon kezeli, mintha az esemény valóban megtörtént volna.
"Brian Tracy: Maximális teljesítmény


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Sem a tér, sem az idő nem abszolút. Minden csak a megfigyelő szemszögéből érvényes! 
--- Albert Einstein:


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Ha jól el tudod képzelni, az agyad úgy emlékszik rá vissza, mintha *megtörtént* volna.
NLP


----------



## lacibá (2010 Április 23)

Az érzékelést a szem és az idegrendszer végzik, az észrevevést, a percipiálást a lélek 
Aldous Huxley: A látás művészete


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

Rossz kozerzetu , borongos napjainkon kerjuk anygyalainkat segitsenek nekunk


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

Sokkal jobban jarunk ha mi magunk megtanulunk egyszeru , orok igazsagokba gondolkodni


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

A pozitiv energia minden helyzetbe sokkal hatekonyabbanmukodik , mint a negativ


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

Elj a jelenbe gyakorold a szeretetet


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

Eletunket minden bizonnyal joval bonyolultabba tettuk, mint szukseges lett volna


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 23)

mar reg motoszkal bennem maskepp kenne gondolkozni , nem szabad mindenbe "osszeeskudest " latni


----------



## eurodance (2010 Április 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## eurodance (2010 Április 23)

Jó estét !


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 24)

w


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 24)

a


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 24)

s


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 24)

d


----------



## Papoka12 (2010 Április 24)

Wow-őrület vagy wow őrület


----------



## galedki (2010 Április 24)

most...


----------



## galedki (2010 Április 24)

+ vagy -?


----------



## galedki (2010 Április 24)

13.


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

keresek barátokat , akik olvasni szeretnek és szívesen beszélgetnek könyvekről.


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Egyszerű .házi sütemény recepteket gyüjtök, szívesen osztom meg mással is.


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Agatha Christie , olvassátok ?


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

feléled a remény


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

olvasni jó


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Imádom a kutyákat , főleg a szálkásszőrű törpe tacskókat, nekem is van egy fiú kutyám


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Capuccino , de csak az olasz


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Szép napot !


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Jön a nyár,milyen jó annak, aki tengerparton lakik.


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

Nagyon jó oldal !!!!!!!!


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

érdekes témákkal


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

sok feltöltéssel, szeretnék hozzájárulni én is


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

aki ad, az kap is, legalább is remélem


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

leginkább könyvek érdekelnek


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

vannak kedvenceim


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

sokkal jobban szeretek olvasni, mint tévét nézni


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

újra olvasó vagyok, van olyan amit már 5-6 alkalommal is elolvastam


----------



## juditpityer (2010 Április 24)

köszönöm !!!!!!!!


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Április 24)

Ez jó gondolat!


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Április 24)

Olvasni én is szeretek. Annál már csak az írás élvezetesebb.


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

még 11


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

már csak 10


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

9


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

8 üzi


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

már csak 7


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

6 üzenet


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

már csak 5


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

már régóta szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

kb egy éve


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

már csak 2


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)

az utolsó


----------



## erika2223 (2010 Április 24)




----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)




----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

Én is, én is itt vagyok.


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)




----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

Gyermek alszik, cica nyávog, párom motorépítő vb--t néz.


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

:d


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

még 6


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

még 5


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

:..:


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

még még


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

:0:


----------



## Neoka (2010 Április 24)

*utolsó*


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Ma kezdődik életed hátralévő része. /Charles Dederich/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Ma kezdődik életed hátralévő része. /Charles Dederich/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Ma kezdődik életed hátralévő része. /Charles Dederich/


 
Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi. / George Jean Nathan amerikai kritikus/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi. / George Jean Nathan amerikai kritikus/


 
Skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül. /Graffiti/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül. /Graffiti/


 
Mi az apátia?
Nem tudom, és nem is érdekel /Graffiti/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Mi az apátia?
> Nem tudom, és nem is érdekel /Graffiti/


 
Az arany ott van, ahol megtalálod. /Kanadai aranyásó közmondás/


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Az arany ott van, ahol megtalálod. /Kanadai aranyásó közmondás/


 
Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahová. /Tom Stoppard angol drámaíró /


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahová. /Tom Stoppard angol drámaíró /


 
Örkény István: Türelemjáték

Ha kinyitod a dobozt


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Örkény István: Türelemjáték
> 
> Ha kinyitod a dobozt


 
lelsz benne egy kisebb dobozt,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> lelsz benne egy kisebb dobozt,


 
ha azt a kisebbiket is kinyitod


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> ha azt a kisebbiket is kinyitod


 
akkor abbanegy még kisebb dobozban
egy nála is kisebb dobozka van.


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> akkor abbanegy még kisebb dobozban
> egy nála is kisebb dobozka van.


 
Figyelem! Ez kissé nehezen nyílik,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Figyelem! Ez kissé nehezen nyílik,


 
célirányos a hüvelyk- és mutatóujjad közé fogva
finoman benyomni az oldalát.


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> célirányos a hüvelyk- és mutatóujjad közé fogva
> finoman benyomni az oldalát.


 
No most, ha elboldogultál ezzel a dobozzal,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> No most, ha elboldogultál ezzel a dobozzal,


 
akkor egy egészen kicsike dobozban


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> akkor egy egészen kicsike dobozban


 
megtalálod, amit oly régóta keresel.


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> megtalálod, amit oly régóta keresel.


 
Most viszont, ha becsuktad a legkisebb dobozt,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> Most viszont, ha becsuktad a legkisebb dobozt,


 
ügyeskedned kell a nagyobbik dobozzal,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> ügyeskedned kell a nagyobbik dobozzal,


 
de ha az oldalt finoman benyomod
akkor símán rácsúszik a tető,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> de ha az oldalt finoman benyomod
> akkor símán rácsúszik a tető,


 
te pedig a nagyobb, a még nagyobb és a legnagyobb dobozt


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> te pedig a nagyobb, a még nagyobb és a legnagyobb dobozt


 
most már könnyűszerrel becsukhatod,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> most már könnyűszerrel becsukhatod,


 
de azért ne bízd el magad,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> de azért ne bízd el magad,


 
és mielőtt nekikezdenél,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> és mielőtt nekikezdenél,


 
hogy újra kinyitogasd a dobozokat,


----------



## mne_zsuzsi (2010 Április 24)

mne_zsuzsi írta:


> hogy újra kinyitogasd a dobozokat,


 
egy percig megpihenhetsz.:lol::lol:


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)

5


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Három féle ember létezik, aki tud számolni, és aki nem.


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)

:34:


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Nem fogyni akarok, inkább nőni (mondta 25 éves túlsúlyos alacsony barátom)


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)

:d


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Szia neotrog!


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)




----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Na nekem még azért kell néhány post.


----------



## neotrog (2010 Április 24)

:4::4::4:


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

még egy postom lett


----------



## kylan (2010 Április 24)

így könnyű


----------



## kylan (2010 Április 24)

De ha nem vagyok lusta, akkor kreatívabb dolgot is találhatok, hogy hogyan legyen meg a 20. Hmmm...


----------



## Freza (2010 Április 24)

Nem is tudom mit írhatnék ...


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

19


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

18


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

17


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

16


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

15


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

14


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

13


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

12


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

11


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

Élj boldogan!


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

10


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

Gondolj merészet!


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

9


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

Légy optimista!


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

8


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

5


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

6


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

7


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

7


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

6


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

8


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

9


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

5


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

10


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

4


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

11


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

12


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

3


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

13


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

14


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

2


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

15


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

1


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

16


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

17


----------



## herika (2010 Április 25)

Keresek valamit, és úgy tűnik, meg is találtam


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

18


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

19


----------



## Tarobi (2010 Április 25)

És megvan! 47:59:59 ; 47:59:58...


----------



## czedo (2010 Április 25)

Kész


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

1


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

2


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

3


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

igy gyorsan megy


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

5


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

igaz nem túl értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

7


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

8


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

9


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

10


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

tiszta víz


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

12


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

13


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

14


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

15


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

16


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

17


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

már látom a végét


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

19


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

húúúsz,ennyi


----------



## Khetryn (2010 Április 25)

+1


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

a sorsunk nem megvaltoszthato


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

az emberi tapasztalat magas szintre emelkedhet


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

az emberek mintai szuleik , csaladtagok, tanarai, es mas emberek altal belek taplalt hiedelmek , lehet azert rajtuk valtoztatni !!


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

tobbfele keppen elhetjuk meg az elet elmenyeit


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

a konyoruleteseget kell tanulni


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

minden ember fejlodik es az adott pillanatba tolle telheto legjobbat nyujtja


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

sok ember dontese fajdalmat okozhat nekunk


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

az ember kezebe van az ero


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

az oromot mindig szivunkon keresztul erezzuk


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

a siras mindig megkonyebulest hoz


----------



## bverka (2010 Április 25)

az izgalmi allapot kulonbozik a duh erzesetol , afelelem a felszin alatt helyeszkedik


----------



## gabir61 (2010 Április 25)

*1*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Lehet hogy valamit elszúrtam!


----------



## gabir61 (2010 Április 25)

*Köszönet*

Ez jól hangzik!


----------



## gabir61 (2010 Április 25)

*2*

Tele vagyok kérdésekkel.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A fiúk a bányában dolgoznak...


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A baglyok az egyedüli madarak, amelyek látják a kék színt.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A földimogyoró a dinamit egyik alkotórésze.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A gepárd az egyedüli macskaféle, amelyik nem tudja visszahúzni a karmait.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A háború szava a szanszkrit nyelvben az jelenti: vágyakozás több tehénre.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A méhek, a teknősök és a termeszek teljesen süketek.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A nulla az egyetlen szám, ami nem írható le római számokkal.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

A patkányok hosszabb ideig bírják víz nélkül, mint a tevék.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

Tüsszentés közben az ember szíve egy millisecundum időre megáll.


----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)

:9:


----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)




----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)

:444:


----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)

:33:


----------



## Carun (2010 Április 25)

:butt::lol:


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

köszönöm szépen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

Fogy az idő bezár egy ajto.........


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

gbfhghgjhhj


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

Jött veled a nyár,és te mindent megváltoztattál ...............


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

dfsgtfdhmnjklgjhslkdfjsklédfjxmvklcvbmglkhglhjflh


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

sdfnsfhsydjkfnvxcjknvgklx


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

dgfmkdsfghiodfghdofihnkclfbm


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

hfghghjgjkhjkhjkhjkkjhhjk


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

ndjshfsdjdfhsoiddf


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

cdfgjnafsoipdfjgfihjfgojhn


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

erghiodfjbhpofghkfgpohjkg


----------



## Beatrixszilvia (2010 Április 25)

bhfvdsuhfdhoifgjsfklhj


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*hah, köszi)*

Hah, köszi


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*üzi*

Üzi



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*3*

4.


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*4.*

4.


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*45.*

5.


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tigirl21 (2010 Április 25)

*.*

6.




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

*köszönet*

köszi a felvilágítást


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

1234


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

kösz


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

563


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

4563


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

jaj ne


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

szép idő van


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

20 másodperc


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

de lassan jön össze a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

vasárnap


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

holnap hétfő


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

Dores


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

mamama


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

te vagy az


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

vissza minden


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

4 is elég


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

három


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

kettő


----------



## Dores01 (2010 Április 25)

egy és megszereztem a huszat


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

Egy ember hamarabb elpusztul a teljes alváshiánytól, mint az éhségtől. 10 alvás nélküli nap már elég a halálhoz, míg éhezni több hétig is képes egy egészséges személy.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

Egy tehenet be lehet rúgatni, ha almával eteted.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

Régen a távíró-berendezések tesztelésére a "quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" (gyors barna róka átugrik a lusta kutya fölött) mondatot használták, mivel ez tartalmazza az angol ABC összes betűjét.


----------



## sabarab (2010 Április 25)

És a huszadik:
A világ legnagyobb felfedezéseit olyan emberek tették, akik túl hülyék voltak ahhoz, hogy tudják, hogy az adott dolog lehetetlen.


----------



## Madilko (2010 Április 25)

Remélem így nekem is hamarabb összejön a 20 üzenet! Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsuzsa0411 (2010 Április 25)

Helycserés játék: pl: cseréljenek helyett, aki nadrágban vannak, vagy, akiknek barna szemük van.


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 25)

Itt egy kis gyakorlo feladatok ovisoknak.Nagyon jok.


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

hétfőn én megyek hozzád


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

kedden te jössz énhozzám


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

szerdán te jössz énhozzám


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

csütörtökön én megyek tehozzád


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

pénteken te jössz énhozzám


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

szombaton én megyek tehozzád


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

vasárnap mindenki otthon marad


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

még 7


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

ez a 20 másodperc.....


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

16+... =20


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

4


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

talán 2


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

ha minden igaz 20


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

még 1 ráadás


----------



## timeal84 (2010 Április 25)

biztos, ami biztos


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

A szerelmes azt a benső kielégülést várja a szerelemtől,


----------



## Mamcsesz (2010 Április 25)

Köszönöm a sok segítséget! Köszönöm a sok bíztatást, mint új tag.
Nagyon tetszik nekem ez a közösség


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

amit csak a munkában, szenvedélyes igyekezetben,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

szerencsében, másokon és önmagán aratott


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

ismételt győzelmekben eltöltött


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

hosszú élet adhatna meg neki.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

Azt kívánja az asszonytól,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

hogy legyen számára már


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

előre kézzelfogható díja


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

nemcsak annak, amit ér,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

hanem annak is,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

amit érni szeretne.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

A gyöngék és nélkülözők vágyódnak


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

legsóvárabban a szerelemre.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

Tudják, hogy keveset


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

várhatnak a társadalomtól,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

amely drágán


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

fizetteti meg a kegyeit,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

de a szerelemben bőkezű


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

kegyencuralom van


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

és sokkal többet remélhetnek tőle,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

mint amennyi megilleti őket.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

Az ember nem tartja fontosnak,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

hogy azért szeressék,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

ami megvan benne.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

Elég, hogy megvan.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

De az a tehetség, az az erény,


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

ami nincs meg, kis szakadékokat ás a lélekben


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

s a másiknak a feladata, hogy ezt betömje.


----------



## Moonstone (2010 Április 25)

Elégtelenségünkre és nyugtalanságunkra szerelem-borogatás kell. ......
(Paul Géraldy)


----------



## atiska0 (2010 Április 26)

Szeretném, ha szeretnének


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Jelenleg én is a 20 hozzászólásra pályázom, remélem, hamarosan össze is jön.


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Esetleg tudna nekem valaki segíteni abban, hogy New York környékén hogyan érdemes munkát keresni itthonról?


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Év végén, vagy jövő év elején szeretnék kimenni, ehhez gyűröm most az angolt, de azért már elkezdeném a szervezést, vagy legalább a keresgélést, csak nem tudom, hogyan kellene. Ha valaki tud, kérem, segítsen. Köszi!


----------



## Maall (2010 Április 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Kriszta17 (2010 Április 26)

Álmodtam egy világot magamnak...


----------



## kolita (2010 Április 26)

scha írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A Bendegúz Akadémia 3. osztályos rátermettségi feladatsorait keresem. A 2009/2010- es tanévben kiadottak megvannak, ezért az előző éviekre lenne szükségem.
> Köszönöm a segítséget.
> ...


Szia!

Feltennéd ami megvan?
Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## sua (2010 Április 26)

Itt állok a kapui előtt..


----------



## sua (2010 Április 26)

Köszönöm Zsuzsanna!


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 26)

Most kiderül hányadiknál tartok!


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Hát ez marha jó.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Talán meglesz a 20 hamar.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Ez nem is olyan biztos.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Ez a jótanács elég jó.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Csak én használom ezt a fórumot?


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Nem szeretnék floodolni


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Bár úgy tűnik azért ez könnyen összejön.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Ugye?


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Kicsit unalmas magamban beszélgetni.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

De ha nincs társaság...


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Szevasz mindenki.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Ez a 13.


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Most már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

de tényleg


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Izé


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

kicsit unalmas ez így


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Habár roppant hasznos


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Még jó, hogy megtaláltam ezt a topicot


----------



## Goarnie (2010 Április 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

Sziasztok!!JUhúú, ez nagyon jó lehetőség!


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

Mert majd feltölteni akarok


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

meg persze letölteni is


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

és jó is az, ha az ember állandó tag


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

egy ilyen klassz fórumon


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

Nekem nem kell kétszer mondani, hogy írjak valamit


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

mert néha nagyon is sokat tudok beszélni (itt írni)


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

És némely fórumokon nem biztos, hogy örülnének a szóáradatnak


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

De így! Nagyon király Elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

Remélem amúgy mindenki jól van! Itt süt a nap


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

ezért én már boldog vagyok


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

remélem ti is értékelitek, hogy csicseregnek a madárkák,


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

hogy kék az ég


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

és zöld a fű


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

és nyílnak a csodás virágok


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

melyek csodás illatukkal kellemesen elbódítanak


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

és gyönyörködtetik a szívet-lelket


----------



## Tamara25 (2010 Április 26)

Júj és ez az utolsó hozzászólásom! De csak itt! Mert máshol is fogok majd hozzászólni Nem találom a köszönőgombot, ezért ide írom, hogy hálás vagyok ezért a nagyszerű fórumért, hogy végre rendes tagja lehetek ennek a nagyszerű fórumnak


----------



## Freza (2010 Április 26)

Nekem még hiányzik pár hozzászólás ...


----------



## Freza (2010 Április 26)

remélem azonban, hogy hamarosan meglesz a szükséges mennyiség ....


----------



## Freza (2010 Április 26)

... sajnos nem vagyok annyit net közelben, hogy kedvemre böngészhessek ...


----------



## fibola (2010 Április 26)

*Hello Kitti kifestő*

kifestő


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

Első


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

Második


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

....


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Légy hű magadhoz! Egész életedet vele kell leélned.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Óriási ötletem volt reggel, de nem tetszett.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Az egypupú tevét az különbözteti meg a kétpupútól, aki akarja.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

érintő


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Örökké akarok élni. Eddig még sikerült.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

képernyős


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

A dohányzás megrövidíti a cigarettádat.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

telefon


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

árak


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Messziről jött ember sokára ér ide.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

vajon


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

milyen


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

gyorsan


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, valószínűleg neked se lesz.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

csökkennek


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből. Csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

?


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Kicsi a bors, de tényleg.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Aki fél az alkoholmérgezéstől, ne igyon mérgezett alkoholt.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ne makacskodj! Forogj együtt a Földdel!


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

A Földön nincs értelmes élet, én is csak beugrottam.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

Felén


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Az üzenetrögzítő sajnos elromlott. Itt az ember beszél.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

már


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Miért csak a katonáké legyen az élvezet? Fegyvert mindenkinek!


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Az optimista nem fékez a zsákutcában.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ha te mondod, és úgy van, akkor valószínű.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

túl


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

vagyok,


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

még


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Óvd a fákat! Egyél harkályt!


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

egy


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ketten jöttek ki az erdőből. Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

kis


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Amit ma elhalasztasz, ne halaszd holnapra.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég értelmesek a TV-nézéshez.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

türelem


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Kerüld a másnaposságot! Maradj részeg.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Nehéz elhinni valakiről, hogy igazat mond, ha mi az ő helyében hazudnánk.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

és


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ha éhes vagy, nyalj sót, akkor szomjas leszel.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

meg


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

A valóság azoknak való, akik nem bírják a kábítószert.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

van


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ha az ellenségeid lőtávolságon belül vannak, akkor te is.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

a


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Ha elmúltál 50, és arra ébredsz, hogy semmid sem fáj, akkor meghaltál.


----------



## james25 (2010 Április 26)

huszadik.


----------



## nilsh (2010 Április 26)

Én nem a cápáktól félek, hanem attól, hogy meg akarnak harapni.


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

19


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

18


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

17


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

16


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

15


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

14


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

13


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

12


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

11


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

10


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

9


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

8


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

7


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

6


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

5


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

4


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

3


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

2


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

1


----------



## enter1 (2010 Április 27)

még 48 óra!!!


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

Bocs, de ha már így alakult, azt gondolom marhaság ez a 20 hozzászólási limit.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

Csak azért írogatni értelmetlenségeket, hogy teljes taggá váljunk.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

Ilyen alapon akár 20 fekvőtámaszt is lehetne kérni.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

Vagy egy boltba olyan szabályt bevezetni, hogy csak akkor lehet vásárolni, ha előtte legalább 20 napon keresztül bejössz a boltba nézelődni.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

Lehetne a 20 email címre küldött "világbéke".


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

20 PET-palack összegyüjtése a közeli parkból.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

20 béka átsegítése az út másik oldalára.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

20 atombomba megsemmisítése.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

20 ilyen szabály eltörlése.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

20 terrorista elfogása.


----------



## xikla (2010 Április 27)

teccikérteni?


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Pár kedvenc idézet próbálom gyarapítani hozzászólásaim.

Mit számít,ha nyelvünkben és szokásainkban különbözünk,
ha a célunk közös!
Ha nyitott szívvel fordulunk egymás felé,semmi sem állhat közénk.


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet 2:
Az ember olyan,mint a bor:
némely ecetté válik,
ám a legjobbja az évekkel együtt érik.


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

_*Idézet 3:
Nem attól vagy szép, hogy magadat annak látod-e vagy sem, hanem attól,...... hogy mások meglátják-e a Benned rejlő SZÉPET!*_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet 4:

_*Mikor minden hír rossz,és az ég is teljesen szürke,és az összes csoki elfogyott, az egyetlen vigasztaló gondolat,hogy van egy olyan barátom mint te.*_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

_*Idézet:5

"A barátság igazi dicsősége nem az egymás felé kinyújtott kéz, nem a kedves mosoly, nem is a társaság öröme, hanem az a lelki-szellemi megvilágosodás, amelyben részed lehet, amikor rádöbbensz, hogy egy embertársad hisz és megbízik benned."*_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet :6

_*Én jó vagyok,
ha van miért,
én hű vagyok,
ha van kiért,
és szeretek,
ha kellemes,
én szenvedek,
ha érdemes.*_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet :7

Vehetsz házat
De otthont nem;
Vehetsz ágyat,
De álmot nem;
Vehetsz órát,
De időt nem.​ Vehetsz könyvet,
De tudást nem;
Vehetsz pozíciót,
De tiszteletet nem;
Megfizetheted az orvost,
De az egészséget nem.​ Megveheted a lelket,
De az életet nem;
Megveheted a szexet,
De a szerelmet nem.​


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:8

A bicikliversenyt sem azok szokták megnyerni, aki a legkorábban tanultak meg biciklizni...


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:9

_Csak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat._


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:10

_*"Barát az,aki megérti a múltadat,hisz a jövődben,és elfogad annak aki vagy!"*_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:11

*Szenvedéllyel gondolni egy másik emberi lényre mindig több bánatot okoz, mint örömet. Mindezek ellenére az ember nem lehet meg e tapasztalat nélkül.*


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:12

*Történnek dolgok az ember életében, melyekre jobb volna nem emlékezni. Jobb volna, de emlékezni kell. Emlékezni azért, hogy soha ne történhessen még egyszer, és emlékezni, hogy megtörténhetett*.


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:13

*Akkor szeress a legjobban, amikor a legkevésbé érdemlem meg, mert akkor van rá leginkább szükségem*.


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:14
_Nem tudom, meddig élek, de ameddig még élek, meg kell tanulnom, milyen az, amikor az ölel magához, akinél ott felejtettem a lelkemet.
_


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Idézet:15

*Megvallhatjuk titkunkat egy másik embernek, de lehetetlen, hogy áttöltsük lelkébe saját benső világunkat, ami az elbeszélt tényeket, szavakat, cselekedeteket alakította; így e lényeges ismeret hiányában, még bizalmasaink is egészen másként fogják vallomásunkat értelmezni, mint ahogyan mi megéltük. Nyíltságunk csak annak értékes, aki beéri a puszta tények ismeretével, de aki a legmélyebb értelmünkbe akar behatolni, annak a legigazabb titok is csaknem annyira megtévesztő, mint a hazugság.*


----------



## vmelinda (2010 Április 27)

*Idézet*

Plusz még egy ráadás:Idézet:16

*A kapcsolatok világában,minden új ember,akivel kapcsolatba kerülünk,olyan mint egy használt autó garancia nélkül./a kockázat minimalizálása érdekében jó alapos tesztvezetést csináljon  /Mira Kirshenbaum-Amikor hűségesek hűtlenkednek/*


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

köszönöm


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

gondolkodtam is hogyan hozom össze


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

szerintem senki sem kiváncsi a dumámra


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1992465


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

köszi


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

sziasztok


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

üzenem


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

minden


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

kedves


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

fórumozónak


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

,


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

hogy


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

ez


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

nagyon


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

épitő


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

jellegű


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

volt


----------



## atiann (2010 Április 27)

valóban az


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

a


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

számomra


----------



## blada (2010 Április 27)

*segítség kérés*



ubor írta:


> nagyon


 szia


----------



## ubor (2010 Április 27)

elnézést


----------



## tsjudit (2010 Április 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

*Egyszerű*

Talán úgy a legegyszerűbb ha 20-szor írsz valamit...


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Bár a 19 nem elég


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Vagy 18-szor írsz valamit???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Vagy 17????


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Esetleg 16???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Nem nagyon értem, de talán a 15 lehet az...


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Érdekes, hogy nem tudok másik témához hozzászólni...


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Vajon miért???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Meg kellene kérdeznem valakit, de hogyan ha csak magammal beszélgetek???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Különben is, mihez kell a 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Nem ismer valaki, valami jó könyvet?


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Úgy érzem, mintha magamban beszélnék...


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Lehet megköszönni üzeneteket?


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Magamnak is megköszönhetem???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Köszi, hogy írtam.


----------



## teqki (2010 Április 27)

Szia Rodosz! Na ki vagyok? Remélem rájössz!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

*hello*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Van


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

itt


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

valaki?


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Szia Rodosz!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Rodosz írj nekem! Ki vagy teqky?


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Na, már megint egyedül vagyok.


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Én beszélgetek itt egyedül. :-(


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Kukucs


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Csiga-biga


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

:!:


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

4.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

6?


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Batka manó


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

7


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Szia Vica! Ki vagy?


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

8


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Mert én ki vagyok


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

számolgatunk-számolgatunk


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Na, már 15.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

Segítséget kérek:
Paksi Zoltán: Égi utak csillagüzenetei c. könyvet szeretném megtalálni. Ha tudja valaki, hogy merre találom, segítsen!
Köszönöm!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

4.


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

3.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

Szia Kessy!
Én is szorgalmasan számolgatok.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

Már csak 9 hiányzik!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

2.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

Már csak 8


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

De unom már. :$(


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

Utolsó, remélem, mert begurulok.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

csak 7


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

6!


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

na mi lesz már.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

alakul


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

alig van híja


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

na remélem lassan meg leszünk


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

jó kis sport


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

na még kettő


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

mikor lehet letölteni?


----------



## Kessy (2010 Április 27)

lassan elered az eső. Olyan az idő mint a hangulatom.


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

és 3


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

1 híján 20!


----------



## Vica9 (2010 Április 27)

Húúú! Elég már?


----------



## pille22 (2010 Április 27)

jó játék ez a számolgatás. tisztára mintha általános iskola 1. osztályába csöppentem volna


----------



## pille22 (2010 Április 27)

vajon hol tudok utána nézni, hogy megvan-e a 20 hozzászólás? tudja valaki?


----------



## mucika18 (2010 Április 27)

Kislányom és én is köszönöm mindenkinek a sok-sok segítséget.


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Hol is tartottam???


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Ismeritek azt a filmet....


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Hogy is van?


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Nem jut eszembe a címe


----------



## Rodosz (2010 Április 27)

Meg van: Megint 48 óra.


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

*hozzászólás*

sziasztok


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

nem tudom miről van szó de biztos


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

egyébként tuti


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

szerintem jó


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

175346


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

remélem jó lesz


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

nem tudom


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

kár hogy ennyi


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

elég volt


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

holnap


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

nem lehet


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

nem vagyok


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

lehetetlen


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

még egyszer


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

642753


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

hiába mondom


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

itt vagyok


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

nem igazán


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

lehetne jobb


----------



## Oscar9 (2010 Április 27)

miért nem


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

Hat


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

hét


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

nyolc


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

kilenc


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

10


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tizenegy


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tiznkettő


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tizenharom


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tizennégy


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tizenot


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

tizenhat


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

3


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

2


----------



## Orca58 (2010 Április 27)

Ok


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

ez jó ötlet


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

mm ez a topic


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

kár, hogy 48 órát várni kell...


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

és az üzenetek között is 20 msp-et XD


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

na nem baj


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

1


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

2


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

3


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

4


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

5


----------



## monanna (2010 Április 27)

köszi


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

6


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

7


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

8 ez nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

9


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

10 még jó hogy tudok számolni:..:


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

11 na megyek máshova


----------



## Regikke (2010 Április 27)

12


----------



## chapter123 (2010 Április 27)

Köszi szepen, mar kezdtem izgulni, hogy ujjonckent ez nekem nem fog menni... de megnyugodtam 
Ch


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

13


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

14


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

15


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

16


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

17


----------



## zsuzsu76 (2010 Április 27)

és utoljára
A


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Koszonom a jotanacsokat*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 1


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 2


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 3


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 5


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 6


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!! 6


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!*

Hozzaszolasgyujtes!!


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 9*

Abc 9


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 10*

Abc 10


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 11*

Abc 11


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 12*

Abc 12


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 13*

Abc 13


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 14*

Abc 14


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 15*

Abc 15


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 16*

Abc 16


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 17*

Abc 17


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 18*

Abc 18


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 19*

Abc 19


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 20*

Abc 20


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*Abc 21*

Ucccssssoooooo!!


----------



## slythug (2010 Április 27)

1234


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1167750*

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1167750


----------



## imregy (2010 Április 27)

*123123*

123123qweqw


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

hát


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

akkor


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

köszönöm élnék a lehetőséggel


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

eddig nem értettem igazán


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

miért nem tudok letölteni semmit


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

de most már okos és ügyes lettem


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

pedig már majdnem feladtam


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

most éppen tanulnom kéne de most itt ülök


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

annyira nem jó


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

de szeretném letölteni az ecl könyvet


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

meg még sok jó mobil ebookot


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

szeretnék feltölteni én is lehetőleg valami hasznosat


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

csak lenne már meg a 20 hsz


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

most akkor ébíci


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

a


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

b


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

c


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

d


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

e


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

f


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

g


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

h


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

i


----------



## Lujzee (2010 Április 27)

j


----------



## janca (2010 Április 27)

k


----------



## Gyöngyi 21 (2010 Április 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1 hozzászólás


----------



## Gyöngyi 21 (2010 Április 27)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## Gyöngyi 21 (2010 Április 27)

3 hozzászólás


----------



## Gyöngyi 21 (2010 Április 27)

4 hozzászólás


----------



## dwork (2010 Április 27)

5 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 19 hozzászolás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 18 hozzászolás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 17 hozzászolás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 16 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

kiss Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 15 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 14 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 13 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

:``: Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 12 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 11 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 10 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 9 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 8 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 7 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

:!: Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 6 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 5 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

:11: Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 4 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 3 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 2 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Én is szeretném megköszöni nekem képregény letöltéshez kell a 1 hozzászólás


----------



## veberjani (2010 Április 28)

Köszönöm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nagyon hasznos volt a tanács üdv mindenkinek nagyon jó a Canadian közösség


----------



## Akirke (2010 Április 28)

Remek lehetőség, köszönöm


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

20


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

19


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

18


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

17


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

16


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

15


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

14


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

13


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

12


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

11


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

10


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

9


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

8


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

7


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

6


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

5


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

4


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

3


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

2


----------



## novato (2010 Április 28)

1


----------



## Akirke (2010 Április 28)

0


----------



## embrigi (2010 Április 28)




----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

*Köszönet*

Köszönet a segítségért. kiss


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

*Ez ?*

Most bármenniyszer írhatok ide ?


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

1


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

2


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

3


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

4


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

5


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

6


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

7


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

8


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

9


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

10


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

11


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

12


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

13


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

14


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

15


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

20


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

16


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

17


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

18


----------



## hotimi (2010 Április 28)

19


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

folytatom a sort 5


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

6


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

7


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

nyolc


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

tiz


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

12


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

13


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

14 juj de jó


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

15 szszámom


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

16


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

17


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

18


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

10+9=19


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

10+10=20 szuper!!!!!!


----------



## jofiel (2010 Április 28)

10+10+1=21


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Április 28)

*szorzótáblás memoria*

Az Internetről töltöttem le.


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Április 28)

*szorzótáblás memoria*

Ugyanonnan:


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Április 28)

*szorzótáblás memoria*

Ugyanonnan:


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Április 28)

*Szólottó*

szólottó


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

12


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

13


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

14


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

nagyon szupi ez a honlap


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

már 5


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

6


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

7


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

8 a kedvenc számom


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

9


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

10


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

már megvan a fele


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

45


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

46


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

47


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

48


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

1984


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

2009.07.07. a kisfiam születési ideje


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

1985


----------



## bedbog (2010 Április 28)

uccó jejeje


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

hat


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

Ezt azért nem értem, ez tényleg így működik ?


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

köszönöm a tanácsokat


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

most gyüjtögetnem kell


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

remélem mindent megtalálok amit csak keresek


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

türelmes is leszek


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

úgy látom nagyon segítőkész csapat van itt


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

még biztosan segítségre fogok szorulni


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

én is vagyok vele, egyszerüen nem lehet máshonnan megszerezni dolgokat


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

majd később folytatom


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Április 28)

Az ne aggaszon hogy mikor hozod össze!!
Az a lényeg hogy értelmes legyen.
olvas belle egy pár hozzászolásba!
mintha az oviban lennénk


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

gyűlik-gyűlik


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

szuper, mindjárt megvan


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Legyőzni* önmagunkat*, ez az egyetlen valóságos és az egyetlen tökéletes győzelem."


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Még haladok egy kicsit


----------



## Ivy1973 (2010 Április 28)

**

én akartam máshova is írni, de nem sikerült


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Április 28)

Valaki!!!!!!
Legyélszives,és elfogadható magyarázatott adni arról hogy miért zártál ki a csetről!!
Ellenkező esetben kénytelen leszek ellened vezetői visszaélés,vagy moderátori visszaélés miat eljárást inditani!!!
Abban az esetben ha már valaki töbször megszegi a forum vagy a cset szabájait valóban ki lehet zárni,Vagy megszüntetni idéglenesen.
Tehát várom a választ!!
mate2000


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

A szem a lélek tükre


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

most nem jut eszembe semmi bölcsesség


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Na már nem is olyan sok kell


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

gyors választ nem csak lassan lassan


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

szóval aztán csak 48 óra?


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Most már megcsinálom mindet


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Nemsokára kész


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

már nem igazán jut eszembe semmi


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Na és ez az utolsó


----------



## madlen1958 (2010 Április 28)

Biztos ami biztos


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek tudják, egyetlen mosoly többet ér ezer szónál.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek tudják, hogy az élethez hozzátartozik a frusztráció és a csalódás.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek megosztják élményeiket barátaikkal, akár jól, akár rosszul megy soruk.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek egészséges önértékeléssel rendelkeznek.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek elfogadják gyengéiket, észreveszik problémáikat és azokat megfelelően kezelik.


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

*jo otlet*

jo otlet


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Amilyen hatalmas a te képzelőerőd, olyan csodálatos számodra a világ.


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

már csak 19


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 18


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Április 28)

Elég nehéz 20 hozzászólást írni


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 17


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 16


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 15


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 14


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 13


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 12


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Az élet minősége attól függ, hányan mosolyognak körülötted.


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 11


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 10


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

félido


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 8


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 7


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 6


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 5


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

"Amíg hiszünk álmainkban, nincs semmi, ami a véletlen műve lenne."
Richard Bach


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

koszonom


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 3


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

mar csak 2


----------



## angya (2010 Április 28)

nemtudok számolni


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek társas lények, szeretik az embereket és mindig nyitottak.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldog emberek optimisták, bizakodva szemlélik a jövőt.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Merészséged a bátorságodat, tétovázásod a félelmedet növeli.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A bölcsesség legbiztosabb ismertetője a szakadatlan vidámság.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Kövesd a boldogságod és az univerzum ajtókat tár ki előtted, ott is ahol eddig falak álltak.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Légy boldog MOST.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Érezd jól magad MOST.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Minden ami örömmel tölt el, újabb jó dolgokat vonz az életedbe.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A boldogság benned van.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

A hegycsúcsra csak úgy lehet feljutni, ha megmásszuk a hegyet.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Van amit nem lehet leírni, csak megmutatni és megcsinálni.


----------



## banfi (2010 Április 28)

Legyen szép napod!


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

Köszi!


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

Halhó


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

szép napot


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

aki


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

itt


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

próbálkozik


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

a


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

pontok


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

össze


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

gyüjtésén


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

,


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

hogy


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

bejuthasson


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

ezen


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

érdekes


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

közösség


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

oldalára.


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

1


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

2


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

3


----------



## Jocci (2010 Április 29)

Hurrá!!!!


----------



## Vitéz László (2010 Április 29)

*szorzótáblás memoria*

a neten találtam:


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

**

danke


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

Remélem működik is.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

de ha már írkálok, akkor kérdésem is lenne.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

tudom hogy nem itt kellene de itt is megkérdezem


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

bonsaial foglalkozik itt valaki?


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

Engem érdekel.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

no és persze az irodalma is.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

van itt valakinek ilyen könyv?


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

nekem is van egy-kettő.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

már amennyiben érdekel ez valakit...


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

na?


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

nem nagy a tolongás!


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

persze itt nem is lesz


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

de azért hátha


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

na jó


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

lassan végzek


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

de írjon bárki nyugodtan


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

ha akar


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

akkor búcsúzom.


----------



## probitas (2010 Április 29)

sziasztok. jó volt veletek.


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Falbala (2010 Április 29)

Ezt jól kibeszélted


----------



## nammado (2010 Április 29)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet.


----------



## nammado (2010 Április 29)

Köszönjük


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

Már nem kell sok.


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

Meg is van.


----------



## Bathaz (2010 Április 29)

Azért érdemes máshol is szétnézni


----------



## Malacka7 (2010 Április 29)

20-al még nem lehetett, remélem 21-el már működni fog


----------



## osza1 (2010 Április 29)

lehet hogy a 48 óra nem telt még le


----------



## osza1 (2010 Április 29)

még 1 hozzászólás és megvagyok


----------



## osza1 (2010 Április 29)

kész, köszönöm a topicot


----------



## osza1 (2010 Április 29)

már csak várni kell egy kicsit


----------



## TylerDS (2010 Április 29)

Nekem még kell egy pár, de szép napot, megköszöntem a fórumkezdőnek


----------



## buszosbill (2010 Április 29)

köszönöm


----------



## elf13 (2010 Április 29)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal! Sok olyan hangoskönyv van itt fent amit máshol nem találtam eddig sehol! Örülök h rátaláltam <(0_o)>


----------



## elf13 (2010 Április 29)

13b628Zkq


----------



## elf13 (2010 Április 29)

Hmm érdekes <(0_o)>


----------



## elf13 (2010 Április 29)

Olvasni akarok


----------



## elf13 (2010 Április 29)

megvagyok, kéxvagyok


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Nagyon jó gyakorló feladatok óvoda kezdéséhez.


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Foglalkoztató feladatok:


----------



## pocok81 (2010 Április 30)

Csodálatos ötlet.


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

hát nekem nehéznek lesz a 20 hozzászolás, mert még nem csináltam ilyet.


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

és éppen úgy tünnik, hogy írni sem tudok...
pedig de!


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Fejtőrök


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Fejtőrök kisiskolásoknak


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Csalafinta fejtőrök


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

1


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

2


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

3


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Csalafinta fejtőrök 2


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

4


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

5


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

6


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

_7_


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

8


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

9


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

10


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

11


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

12


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

13


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

14


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Csalifinta Fejtőrök 3


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

15


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

16


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

17


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

18


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

19


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

és végre ! 20


----------



## Darkreaver (2010 Április 30)

_


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Észbontó fejtőrök 1


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Észbontó fejtőrök 2


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Észbontó fejtőrök 3


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

sziasztok ezt én is megpróbálom


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

ez egy érdekes játék 2


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

3


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

4


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

"Kérd az isteneket, adjanak erőt megváltoztatni azt, amit meg tudsz változtatni; adjanak türelmet elviselni azt, amin nem tudsz változtatni; és adjanak elég bölcsességet, hogy a kettőt meg tudd különböztetni."
(Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

6


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség,
hogy az előbbinek határai vannak.
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

8.megy ez


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

9. A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség,
hogy az előbbinek határai vannak.
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

10. ez már 50%


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

11.a felén már túl vagyok


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

11. - Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden problémádat megoldja, de elég embert bosszant ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen kipróbálni.


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

már számolni sem tudok.13


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

ez már több mint 2/3


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

soha nem csináltam ilyen hülyeséget,de egyszer el kell kezdeni


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

már csak 4


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

látom az alagút végét


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

. “Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben a nehézséget látja;míg egy optimista pedig minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.” (*Winston Churchill*)


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

utolsó elötti


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

Üdvözlök minden "kezdőt".Találkozunk odaát a fórumokon.


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)

Na még egyet a biztonság kedvéért!


----------



## taita60 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## doricsek18 (2010 Április 30)

köszönöm szépen a segitséget a Zengő ábc-hez.


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

de jó, első hozzászólásom


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

másodikként ideteszem a két napja kedvenc zenémet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-AgV6ciitk&feature=related

remélem lehet


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

nem annyira jó azért magammal beszélgetni


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

ezeket valaki elolvassa?


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

leszek majd egyszer én is régi és állandó tag


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Április 30)

egy negyed


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

tényleg mindegy, hogy mit irok?


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

akkor irok egy pár idézetet


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

nem is. inkább a kedvenc zeneszámaimat


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

supermassive black hole


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

full moon


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

bella's lullaby


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

ezek ugye a twilight filmből vannak


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

de nagyon szeretem a következő zeneszámokat is


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

te légy most-magna cum laude


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

most múlik pontosan- quimby


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

side by side- dobrádi ákos


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

csézy szivverés


----------



## g_agica (2010 Április 30)

ja, és itt a huszadik. jeeeeee....


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

001


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

002


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

003


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

004


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

005


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

006


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

007 James Bond xDxDxD


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

008

Már csak 4 kell ja nemis, 3


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

009


mingyá megvaaan


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

010

és már csak eegy


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

011

Jeeeeeeeeee, megwan a 20.


----------



## _Candy_ (2010 Április 30)

012


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

567


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

876


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

999


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

ez nagyon jo hogy ezt megcsinálta valaki


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

kissKöszi ezért a kitalálónak.


----------



## nao3 (2010 Április 30)

765


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Olyan jó dolgokat találtam itt a gyermekemnek.Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

nem igen tudok mit irni


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

de tényleg


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

pedig már majdnem megvolt


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

ez egy kicsit idegtépő


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

de megéri


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

ha egyszer sikerül


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

de miért ne sikerülne


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

még kell kilenc


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

még nyolc


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

nem már csak hét


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

most már meglesz


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

még öt kell de azért jó hogy azt írok amit akarok


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

na még mennyi is kell?


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

ja már a fonalat is elveszitettem


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

de tudom ám már csak kettő


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

azt hiszem megvan


----------



## mittomenke2 (2010 Április 30)

Köszi szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## govinda (2010 Május 1)

Idő vagyok, világok hatalmas pusztítója


----------



## govinda (2010 Május 1)

Az idő igaz s eldönti ami nem az


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

Nagyon ígéretes gyűjteménynek látszik remélem, hamarosan én is tölthetek le belőle, és igyekszem megosztani ami nekem van.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Hát én sem tudtam, hogy hirtelen mi lesz a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

De így talán nem is lesz olyan nehéz.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Mi újság? Hogy vagytok?


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

A becsület ma már nem divat, de még mindig népszerű.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Legjobb szakács az éhség.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Pénz beszél, kutya ugat.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Sörre bor - mindenkor, borra sör - meggyötör.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Új seprű, jól seper.


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Minden szentnek maga felé hajlik a keze


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Hazug embert gyorsabban utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Vén kecske is megnyalja a sót!


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Veri az ördög a feleségét!


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

A kutya ugat, a karaván halad.


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Akinek nincs kutyája, maga ugat este.


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A bort nem színéért, hanem ízéért veszik


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A hidegvíz sok bajt elvisz


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Az egészség ízét a betegség adja


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Az orvos kezel, a természet meggyógyít


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Egy szeg miatt sántul meg a ló


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Hosszú betegségnek halál a vége


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A születés az első cselekedet a halál felé


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Amikor a farok csóválja a kutyát.


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Legjobb orvos az idő


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Ma nekem, holnap neked


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A mértékletesség a legjobb orvosság


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Pénz beszél, kutya ugat.


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Úgy fogy mint a gyertya


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A kutya is füvet eszik, mikor beteg


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

03?


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Szúnyogcsípésbe is belehalhat az ember


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A tojás is csak 1x törik el.


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Maga a vénség is elég betegség


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Késő orvost hívni mikor meghalt a beteg


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

Egészséges mint hal a vízben


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Kösz


----------



## kelepisti (2010 Május 1)

A betegnek orvos a barátja


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

04


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Abc


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Ds


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Jó


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

po


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

Könnyű belerúgni a döglött oroszlánba.


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Ez egy kicsi unalmas.


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

43


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

A hátán hordja a házát, mint a csiga.


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Uncsi


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Zenélni jó


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

13


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Alakul


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

- Miért vannak cipőnyomok a szőke gépén?
- Mert be akart lépni az internetre.


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Mulass ha jó a kedved


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

A szőke nő bemegy a gyógyszertárba.
- Mit kér?
- A gyerekemnek vitamint.
- De milyet? A-t, B-t, vagy C-t?
- Mindegy, még úgysem tud olvasni!


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

16


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

- Miért megy a szőkenő egy konzervvel a háza tetejére?
- Mert az van a konzervre írva, hogy a szavatossági idő a tetőn van!


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Jók a viccek


----------



## tigercicc (2010 Május 1)

- Hogyan lehet leszedni a fél karral logó szőke nőt a fáról?
- Integetsz neki!


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Kész vagy?


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Jó neked


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

20


----------



## septimferi (2010 Május 1)

Megegyszer is kösz


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

Szuper ötlet, így valóban könnyebb )))


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

1


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

hoppá most már háromnál tartok


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

Megy ez!


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

És akkor még egy üzenet gyorsan...


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

5


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

most


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

már


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

ha


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

jól


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

látom


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

akkor


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

mintha


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

lassan


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

sikerülne


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

elérnem


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

a bűvös


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

20-as


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

számot


----------



## JJutka (2010 Május 1)

köszönöm még 1x!


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Csak szeretném megköszönni...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

..., hogy nem kell év végéig várnom,...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... csak 48 óráig...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... hogy állandó tag legyek.


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Mivel a fórumokat általában...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... olvasni és nem írni szoktam.


----------



## tzolika (2010 Május 1)

123


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Mit


----------



## tzolika (2010 Május 1)

456..


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

sütsz


----------



## tzolika (2010 Május 1)

lassan én is elérem...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... kis ...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... szűcs?


----------



## tzolika (2010 Május 1)

a bűvös 20-as számot )))


----------



## tzolika (2010 Május 1)

Köszönöm szépen!!!


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Tán...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... sós...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... húst...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... sütsz...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

... kis...


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Már csak néhány kell!


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

...Szűcs


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

A nyelvtörő vége lemaradt.


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

Köszönöm


----------



## Baranka9 (2010 Május 1)

szépen!!!


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Köszi!


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Ki korán kel, ..... az korán is fekszik!


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

A hazug embert könnyebb utolérni, ....ha sánta.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Aki másnak vermet ás, ....az sírásó.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Akinek nótája nincs, az a prímás.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Sok beszédnek... sokk is lehet a vége.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap ...kettő!


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Kutyából nem lesz szalonna, de szalonnából sem kutya.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Nem minden arany fénylik.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Ki sokat markol, ...az markológép kezelő.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

3 a magyar igazság + a ráadások.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Ki mint vet, ...mint is arat.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Az okozhat örömet, ha megiszom a sörömet.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

... hány fecske csinál nyarat?


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg meg nem találja a vízcsapot.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Ki a Virágot szereti, az el is veszi...


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

Ki korán kel az a kakas.


----------



## bsteve67 (2010 Május 1)

A kisdobos mindig igazat dobol.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 1)

Nem zörög a haraszt, ha nem fújja a paraszt.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 1)

Két duda nem fér meg egy kézben.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 1)

Süket, mint a fába szorult féreg.


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

Szuper ez az oldal, itt hamar összegyűlik a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 1)

Valaki köszönje már meg a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

Persze ha meglesz a 20 és tudok letölteni és időm is lesz a vizsgám után igyekszem lelekes tag lenni és tölteni is fel ezt azt


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

Ha mégsem lennének olyan dolgaim amit fel tudok tölteni mert már fennt van, akkor majd írok és köszöngetek az is hasznos


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

*3*

Már csak 3 hozzászólás kell és megvan a 20


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

*2*

már csak 2 nagyon beindult a visszaszámlálás, sejthetitek mi lesz a következő


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

*End*

Igen elérkezett az utolsó hogy meglegyen a 20 ez fantasztikus


----------



## Muci86 (2010 Május 1)

Igen sikerült


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

hahó


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

... ez így nem is lesz olyan nehéz


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)




----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

Nagyon hajtok a 20-ra


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

... mert bizony én is szeretnék letölteni...


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

...annyi szuper dolgot találtam itt...


----------



## Kesita (2010 Május 1)

... köszönet érte!!!!!!


----------



## jozics (2010 Május 1)

kossz a jo tanácsot


----------



## jozics (2010 Május 1)

mert a jotanácsbol sosem elég


----------



## jozics (2010 Május 2)

ha már elotted mindent leírtak,te mit írnál


----------



## jozics (2010 Május 2)

jo lenne a 20 csak aludni is kell.jo éjt minkinek


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Május 2)

Ez igazán kedvező lehetőség az újaknak, mint én is vagyok.

Köszönöm!


----------



## koby11 (2010 Május 2)

Köszi


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

van egy guminőm.Pamela Anderson a neve.Ha meg nem fújom fel teljesen akkor Medveczky Ilona....


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Egyszer annyira depressziós voltam, hogy elhatároztam: leugrok a tizedik emeletről. Erre hoztak egy lelkészt, aki azt mondta: "Elkészülni, vigyázz...."


*nem akarok csak simán betűket vagy számokat írni,hogy meglegyen a hozzászólás,az annyira lapos..*


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Lehetsz mérges, mert a rózsák közt tüskék vannak, vagy lehetsz boldog, hogy a tüskék közt rózsák vannak.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Nincs szomorúbb dolog (...), mint az olyan kapcsolat, amelyet nem tart össze más, csak a ragacs a postabélyeg hátán. Ha nem láthatod, nem hallhatod, nem érintheted meg a barátodat, legjobb, ha hagyod, menjen isten hírével. John Steinbeck


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Mert minden érték, amit az életben találhatunk, azokból a kapcsolatokból fakad, amiket a körülöttünk lévőkkel alakítunk ki. Mert nincs semmi olyan anyagi dolog, ami felérhetne a szeretet és a barátság megfoghatatlan kincsével. Robert Anthony Salvatore


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Jobb a séta egy baráttal a sötétben, mint egyedül a fényben. Helen Keller


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Ha rám jön a tanulhatnék, beülök egy csendes sarokba, és megvárom, amíg elmúlik!


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Hatalmas kagylógyűjteményem van, amit csak úgy elszórva tartok a világ tengerpartjain. Talán már láttad.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Neked, mint kívülállónak mi a véleményed az intelligenciáról?XD


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Ez az élet nagy körforgása: az antilop füvet eszik, az oroszlán antilopot, az ember lelövi az oroszlánt, aztán kiteszi a fejét trófeaként a falra, és közben füvet szív.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Mennyire tudunk együtt örülni egy ember megszületésének! Az elmúlás fájdalmában is őszintén osztozunk. A kettő között nem lehetne egy kicsit emberibbnek lenni?


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

A Titanicot szakértők építették. Noé bárkáját egy laikus.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Ha már nyakig szarban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Namost.
Valaki írjon szériát a "Világ legrövidebb könyvei" címeiből.
Azokon általában szétröhögöm magam.
A.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

És most már tényleg ideje lenne valakinek meghköszönni valamelyik hozzászólásomat...


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Még a végén azt hiszik, hogy csak azért írok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

És tudjak letölteni dolgokat.


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Békés álomba szenderülve szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám. Nem a félelemtől üvöltve, mint az utasai.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Amúgy tényleg, a saját hozzászólásaimat miért nem tudom megköszönni?


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Attilah, köszönöm, hogy itt vagy. :-D


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

a világ legrövidebb könyvei...^^

Britney: Az élőben éneklés örömei
Mádl Ferenc: A fogorvos jó barát
Szandi: Karácsonyok, melyeket nem a Fenyő alatt töltöttem
Rómeó és Júlia: A sikeres párkapcsolat titkai


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

na még egy pár:

Robinson Crusoe: A gruppenszexről
Havas Henrik: Végre vidám vagyok
A Zámbó család és a szépségipar
Minden, amit a férfiak tudnak a nőkről
Teljesített választási ígéretek, i.e. 487-től napjainkig


----------



## Palacka (2010 Május 2)

Sylvester Stallone tippjei drámai színészeknek
Arnold Swarzenegger teljes szókincse
Eszkimó fürdőruhamodellek
Etióp világuralmi tervek
Pamela Anderson: A 70es mellbőség előnyei


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Namost.
Bevallom nektek én eddig csak egy Világ legrövidebb könyve címet találtam ki:

Bruce Lee és az 1848-as forradalom


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Kacérkodom a gondolattal, hogy a vége felé valami nagyon részletes esszét kéne beírnom.


----------



## Attilah (2010 Május 2)

Szerencsére a józan ész felülkerekedik.


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

köszi, ez tök jó téma


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

bár nem nagyon találok olyan témát, ahol rengeteget tudnék hozzászólni


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

hát ha lehet ide bármit írni, akkor írkálok


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

mondjuk itt egy vicc: Mit mond az egyik a fal a másiknak? 
A sarkon találkozunk!


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

most több vicc nem jut eszembe


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

Amúgy mi újság?


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

Nektek van érettségi szünet?


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

Nekem van 3 napig de csütörtökön és pénteken is volt


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

nah mindjárt 20-lesz


----------



## Lina94 (2010 Május 2)

oksika akkor most várok 48 órát?


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

Mennyi is?


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

11


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

Sőt, 12


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

Angol nyelvlecke 2

 Micimackó

One day mikor Micimackónak nothing doing nem akadt,
thinking about tenni kéne something very fontosat,
starting tehát malackához, hogy meglesse what he does,
but malackánál éppen akkor nobody in the house,
so well elindult hazafelé, miközben s&ucirc;r&ucirc;n falled the snow,
eszébe jutott in the almárium may be some ennivaló,
össze-vissza jump-jump és jó nagyokat lépett s a hidegre való tekintettel
sing a song kezdett:
minél inkább havazik, annál inkább fall the snow,
minél inkább fall the snow, annál inkább snowing,
fall the snow and snowing, micimacko colding,
fall the snow and snowing, micimacko colding.

ha már így lehet meg a 20 hozzászólás, akkor ne pontokat írjak


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

Angol nyelvlecke 1

 Hówhite és the seven törps


jöhet?


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

Hole volt. hole nem volt, lived egy king meg egy queen. Egy day, nekik lett egy daughter. Her haja volt mint ében. s her skin like hó. Így lett her name: Hówhite. Mindenki volt happy, de a queen meghalt in TBC. Hówhite's apja lett nagyon sad and Hówhite too. But nem sokkal after the king gondoled that: "Kell feleség to me!"
So after pár hét, the king megérkezedett with egy nõ. She lett a new queen. But jött influenza so the king elpatkoled too. Maradt hát Hówhite és the mostoha. The mostoha was very gonosz and she had a tükör. She often kérdezte a tükröt: "My tükör, my tükör tell me: I am the legszebb or nem?" Erre a tükör: "You are so-so, but Hówhite is szebb, mint you!" Erre a Mostoha very angry lett. Felbéreled a vadász to kill Hówhite. But the vadász's szíve was lágy as méz, so he nem tudta kill Hówhite. Hówhite így stayed in the erdõ, where sok állat van. Hówhite találed egy house, ami was very kicsi. Be is mened és rögtön el is sleepedt. 
End of the day, the törps coming haza, és they látják that valami nem o.k.. They with ész like Colombo's rájöttek, hogy one itt valaki. Erre már Hówhite ís felébrededt és fast elmondta me az õ troubleja. A s e v en nyomorék befogadni Hówhite, hogy majd she cook and takarít rájuk. Meanwhile the gonosz mostoha rájött, that Hówhite még lives. Fõzött gyorsan almakompót, with méreg, hogy kill Hówhite with saját kezûleg.


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

Másnap the törps went to bánya for arany, and Hówhite was left egyedül. Aztán came the gonosz mostoha, mint egy granny, with the almakompót and said to Hówhite: "You voltál with me so kedves és adtál water to me, hogy now én give you kis almakompót." So, hát Hówhite meg is ate it, and meg is dögled tõle. When the törps arrived at házukba, they láted that Hówhite is halott. Their szívük were zokoging, and they építetted big-big koporsó with üvegfedél, to beletenni Hówhite. Then came the királyfi on fehér horse and csókoled Hówhite on ajak, mert he was kicsit necrophil, but Hówhite feléleded a meglepitõl. The törps heart hypertrophysaled from the öröm. and the királyfi felülteted Hówhite on his fehér horse and they elmened a lemenõ nap felé.
The törps were very boldog, mert know that the mostoha lebucskázed hazafelé menet egy big stoneról. And mindenki volt happy, and lived happy, míg el nem jött a pestis.


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

End of mese.​​​


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

Kierkegaard:
Bevált jó tanácsok
Legtöbben oly buzgón hajszolják az
életet, hogy elrohannak mellette. Úgy
járnak, mint az a törpe, aki egy meg-
szöktetett hercegnot orzött kastélyában.
Egy napon ebéd után Iefeküdt aludni.
Mikor egy óra múlva felébredt, a her-
cegno eltunt. Gyorsan felhúzta hétmér-
földes csizmáját, és egyetlen lépéssel
messze túljutott rajta.


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

El kell felejtenem, 
hogy nem vagyunk sehol 
s legalább Rólad 
azt kell hinnem, 
hogy itt vagy. 

Mintha magam helyett 
Téged hagynálak el 
aztán megbánva mégis 
helyetted magamat. 

/Tandori Dezső - Személy/


----------



## marcsi78 (2010 Május 2)

"Sohase mondd egy nőnek:-Szeretlek-,amíg nem vagy kész megkérdezni:-Hozzám jössz-e feleségül?- És sohase kérdezd meg egy nőtől:-Hozzám jössz-e feleségül?-,ha nem tudod azt mondani:-Szeretlek." 
(Egy szerető apa a fiának)


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

13


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

14


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

A téma igen jó!


----------



## Pit01 (2010 Május 2)

20


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

Koszonom,hogy ezzel megkonnyititek a tagsag lehetoseget


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

beirnam ha nem banjatok a kedvenc idezetem egyiket


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

15


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

Az élet egyetlen esély - wedd komolyan / 
Az élet szépség - csodáld meg/ 
Az élet boldogság - izleld/ 
Az élet álom - tedd walosággá/ 
Az élet kihiwás - fogadd el/ 
Az élet kötelesség - teljesitsd/ 
Az élet játék - játszd/ 
Az élet wagyon - használd fel/ 
Az élet szeretet - add át magad/ 
Az élet titok - fejtsd meg/ 
Az élet igéret - teljesitsd/ 
Az élet szomoruság - gyözd le/ 
Az élet dal - énekeld/ 
Az élet küzdelem - harcold meg/ 
Az élet kaland - wállald/ 
Az élet jutalom - érdemeld ki/ 
Az élet élet - ÉLJED!


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

w=v


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Ha az élet valóra váltja legmerészebb álmodat akkor nincs mit megbánnod, ha ez az álom aztán véget ér"


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Te sokkal fontosabb vagy nekem, mint bármi más a világon. És te nekem adtad saját magadat. Ez sokkal több, mint amit megérdemlek, és ha ezen kívül is kapok tőled bármit, az csak még jobban felborítja az egyensúlyt kettőnk között."


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Csak azért, mert... mert bizonyos fajta lapokat osztottak nekünk... ez még nem jelenti azt, hogy nem dönthetünk úgy, hogy fölébe kerekedünk a végzetünknek... egy olyan végzetnek, amit egyikünk sem maga választott."


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"olt egyfajta sablon az életemben. Sosem voltam elég erős, hogy foglalkozzam azokkal a dolgokkal, amik az irányításomon kívül estek; hogy megküzdjek az ellenségekkel, vagy elüldözzem őket; hogy elkerüljem a fájdalmat. Mindig emberi és gyenge voltam, az egyetlen dolog, amit mindig is képes voltam megtenni, az, hogy nem adom fel. Kitartottam. Túléltem. Eléggé felkészült voltam ebből a szempontból. Elégnek kell lennie mára. Ki kell tartanom, amíg jön a segítség."


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

Bocs "volt.."


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

8


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

28


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Megtaláltam az igaz helyemet a világban, a helyet, ahová illettem, a helyet, ahol ragyogtam."


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

sziasztok=)


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Eldöntöttem, melyik életet választom, most már szeretném elkezdeni élni."


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

új tag wagyok


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

a 8 a kedvenc száámom


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

imáádom a Twilightot (L)


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

"Mintha egy óriási lyukat ütöttek volna a mellkasomon, azon át kirángattak belőlem valamennyi létfontosságú szervemet, én meg itt maradtam a soha be nem hegedő, tátongó sebbel, amelynek pereme még mindig lüktet és vérzik, akármennyi idő telt is el azóta. Az eszemmel tudtam, hogy a tüdőmnek valószínűleg semmi baja, de azért zihálva kapkodtam levegő után, forgott velem a világ. (...) És mégis, úgy tűnt, túl tudom élni ezt is..."


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

szia lexus orulok neki udv erre


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

tök joo letöltéseket talááltam


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

köszii


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

nekem a 8 a szerencse szamom, nah meg a 28


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

teh wagy az oldal megalkotóója?


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

vard meg mig allando tag nem leszel


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

az joo.^^


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

nem vagyok csak en is szeretnek allando tag lenni


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

megváárom hát


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

arra hajtok  xD


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

jah az joo


----------



## kisparna88 (2010 Május 2)

kellemes elidozgetest


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

hol laksz?


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

köszii^^


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

és kor?


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

teh szereted a twilightot?


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

David Guetta.memories


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

nagy száám


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

na még 3 hiányzik.xD


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

na még 2...


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

az uccsó^^


----------



## lexus12 (2010 Május 2)

köszönteem.^^


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

16


----------



## Falbala (2010 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)




----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ago1011 (2010 Május 2)

Szia!


----------



## ago1011 (2010 Május 2)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ago1011 (2010 Május 2)

Jó ötlet volt


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)




----------



## ago1011 (2010 Május 2)

Köszi puszi, ezer hála  :*


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)

Aha


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)

@))-----


----------



## Szépséges hajnal (2010 Május 2)

@))-----


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

17


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Ha idődet egy bolond győzködésére fecsérled,akkor egy bolondból kettőt csinálsz


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Nincs szükségem tőbb időre ahhoz ,hogy az legyek aki vagyok ,hogy magam legyek teljesen ,maradéktalanul....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

hm,de nem egyszerű uj tagnak lenni .-)


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

talán mast sem nevetettek ki


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

huh eddig van 4 hozzászolásom......de hol van meg a 20 ik....:-(


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

haladas ez mar a 6 ik.-)


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

birjatok még, :!:?


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

szép estét....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

hm.....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

én igyekszem.....komolyan


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

na bűvős 10....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Boci,boci tarka....bár én még ugy tanultam,hogy kicsi kutya tarka......


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

18


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedek,minden olyan kötödésemet,mintámat és berögzültségemet,ami megakadályozza ,hogy olyan legyek amilyen igazábol vagyok


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem a multamat,és elengedem a jövömet.....hogy szabadon és önfeledetten ott lehessek ahol őppen most vagyok.....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem az érzéseimet és hagyom,hogy olyanok legyenek amilyenek......


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem az akaratomat,és hagyom ,hogy a dolgok ugy történjenek ahogy történni akarnak


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengede4m azt a vágyamat,hogy megértsenek engem ,és hogy  én is megértsek másokat


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem azt a vágyamat,hogy szeressenek engem és hogy én is szeressek másokat.....


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem azt a vágyamat,hogy mások elfogadjanak és hogy én is elfogadjak másokat.......


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem az önsajnálatomat és felismerem ,hogy a jövöm az én kezemben van ......


----------



## encikem (2010 Május 2)

Elengedem a csalodásaimat ,a sebeimet a fájdalmaimat és betegségeimet,és hagyom,hogy a szerveim szabadon lélegezzenek bennem a gondolataimtol ,az érzéseimtől teljesen fűggetlenül.


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

19


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

20


----------



## gxe (2010 Május 2)

21


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 Május 2)

akkor kezdjek el 20szor beirni id valamit


----------



## cicutappancs (2010 Május 2)

1
3415


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

Köszi!


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

1


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

2


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

3


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

5


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

6


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

7


----------



## foximaxik (2010 Május 2)

8


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

1
Köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

2


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

3


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

4


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

5


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

5:d


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

6köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

7köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

8köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 2)

9 köszönöm


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

10 köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

11 köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

12 köszi


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

13


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

14


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


Ezzel én is így vagyok.


----------



## ablill (2010 Május 3)

*hozzászólás gyűjtése*

21


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Akkor irkáljunk valami szépet...


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Pl.: Kék rózsa. Az valóban szép.


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Bár a többi sem csúnya.


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Vagy inkább számoljak én is?


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Talán azt még tudok.


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

1+1=2


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

1+2=3 :d


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Akkor most Fodor Ákos...


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*A PILLANAT
* fellobban és kialszik.
De akkorra már örökre beégett
valami Megnevezhetetlen
mintái közé


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*SZERELEM
*ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt:
nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*HÁZASSÁGI EMLÉK-MŰ
*van, mikor _tisztább_
eltörni egy tányért, mint
elmosogatni


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*A TEREMTMÉNY ÉNEKE
*új szemmel nézni
a régi képre: ez a
mi alkotásunk


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*ÖREGSÉG
*túl közelről
nem látlak jól


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*HALOTTAK
*képeik falnak
fordultak felőlünk és 
a hátuk: tükör


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*KARÁCSONY
*_Közömbösen
és szinte mellesleg mondom el
pár éve
a ghanai templomok falára
néger
karácsonyi kiskrisztus került.
Mérséklettel
és nem izgatott-halkan,
szinte
oda sem figyelve mondom el csak
mert félek
ha kiáltanám túl hangosan:
a rózsaszínbőrű "fehérek"
többé
sem a tengerparton
sem a strandok pocsolyáiban
nem mernének barnára sülni.
_


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

LEHET,_ hogy ez a legtisztább, leghitelesebb minden szó közül, amit csak ismerek._
_A tétovaság, a megengedés és a remény közös szava._
_"Lehet": a teremtmény szava; a teremtő "LEGYEN" után a Második talán.
_


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*CIVILIZÁCIÓ
*forgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki
kikerüli: nincs


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*KIS-RENESZÁNSZ
*szerelemtől álmatlan forogtam
hajnalig - akkor
megszámoltam, hogy orrában két lyuk van.
Mosolyogtam és elaludtam


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

*NAGYSÁG
*Említésreméltót semmit nem tett
jóideig. Aztán sem. De később:
kőbevésett végrendeletében
ránkhagyta a követ és a vésőt.


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Itt a vége...


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Vagy nem


----------



## Enhy (2010 Május 3)

Nincs más hátra, várni kell.


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

a


----------



## katusz2 (2010 Május 3)

Hát..,igyekszem én is összeszedni a hozzászólásokat,hogy tag lehessek.


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

*2*

2


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

*3*

3


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

4


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

23


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

9


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

10


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

bocs


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

bocsi


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

ne haragudj


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

hidd el muszáj


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

tudom nem szép dolog...


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

de már csak 5 kell


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

2


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

nem,
3!


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

már csak 2


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

34


----------



## tgyula242 (2010 Május 3)

szerintem már megvan a 20.


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

*Hozzaszolas*

Koszonom a tanacsot


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

remelem jol csinalom


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

fog ez menni


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

kell gyakorolni


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

szep ido van


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

mi ujsag


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

43


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

sziasztok


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

kell meg irni


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

majd csak meglesz


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

abraham


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

abc


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

123 es tovabb


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

minden jol megy


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

vasarnap


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

alma


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

spiritual


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

tema


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

szeterem


----------



## mucieva (2010 Május 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Szia Köszönöm.


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Üvözöllek


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Szép napot


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Nagyon kedves vagy!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Szeretnék letölteni!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Talán én is tudok feltölteni!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Nálunk esőre áll az idő!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Anna vagyok!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Érdekel az Ezotéria!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Van 7 unokám!


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Kitti


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Laci


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Bence


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Bendegúz


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Luca


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Leon


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Gábor


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Anett


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Szilvi


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Tünde


----------



## Panni53 (2010 Május 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. További Szép napot. Anna


----------



## atiska0 (2010 Május 3)

Atti


----------



## nika222 (2010 Május 3)

Köszi


----------



## nika222 (2010 Május 3)

Még egyszer köszi


----------



## nika222 (2010 Május 3)

a tippet


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

egy


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

kettő


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

három


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

négy


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

öt


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

hát,hat


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

hét


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

nyolc


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

kilenc


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

és a fele:10


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenegy


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenkettő


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenhárom


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizennégy


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

a háromnegyede:15


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenhat


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenhét


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenyolc


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

tizenkilenc + egy "n" az előzőből


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

húsz!!!kiss


----------



## noliz (2010 Május 3)

egy a:9: ráadás


----------



## goggi (2010 Május 3)

*koszonet*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...





uj tag vagyok es csak most kezdem ezt az oldalt ,koszi a tanacsot de hol es mihez kell hozza szolnom 

goggi


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Köszi, ez egy nagyon szuper ötlet.


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Még


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

sokat


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

gondolkodnom


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

sem


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

kell.


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Ezt


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

valaki


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

nagyon


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

ügyesen


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

kitalálta!


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

Egy


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

nagy


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

cuppanós


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

puszi


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

mindenképpen


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

jár


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

érte!


----------



## Jamo29 (2010 Május 3)

kiss
Már túl is teljesítettem


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Reggel nem tudok enni,*

*mert Rád gondolok, 
délben nem tudok enni, 
mert Rád gondolok, 
este nem tudok aludni,
mert éhes vagyok.*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Ki az?*

Ó betűvel kezdődik
és borzasztóan szeret?
Ó, hát az én vagyok!


----------



## Darkerboy (2010 Május 3)

Valójában csak a letöltésért regeltem ide, kicsit megijedtem amikor 20 hsz. volt a követelmény. Aztán kicsit szétnéztem a fórumban és láttam, hogy annyi topik van, hogy lehet itt miről beszélni, szóval hamar meglesz az a bizonyos 20.


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A szerelem vak,*

de a házasság hatékony látásjavító.
*Paula Deen*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

Amikor szerelmes vagy, nem vagy eszednél,
mert ha eszednél vagy, nem vagy szerelmes
*Publilius Syrus*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Az élet legnagyobb titka és ajándéka, ha két "egyféle" ember találkozik.*

*Márai Sándor*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Ha nem volna szerelmes ember, kihunyna a Nap.*

*Victor Hugo*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A távollét nem teszi okvetlenül szeretőbbé az szívet, de határozottan frissíti a szemet.*

*Stephen King*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

Semmim nincs, de megvan mindenem, ha te az enyém vagy.
*
Paul Van Dyk*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A szerelem vak. Elbotorkál melletted, vagy felborít.*

*Vavyan Fable*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A szerelemben a hallgatás gyakran mélyrehatóbb szónok, mint a szó.*

*Blaise Pascal*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A szerelmed megvált, és visszaad az álmaimnak.*

*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Ha a fű ki tud nőni a betonból, a szerelem az életben bármikor rátalálhat az emberre.*

*Cher*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*A szerelmet nem lehet keresni, a szerelemmel csak találkozni lehet.*

*Voltaire*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Szerelem csak egyféle van, de utánzata sokféle.*

*La Rochefoucauld*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*<H4>Egy felmérés szerint*

egy mai menyasszony átlag 150 órát tölt az esküvője megtervezésével, 
a vőlegény pedig átlag 150 órát azzal, hogy: "Igen, szerintem is jó lesz".
*Jay Leno*

</H4>


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

*Okos férfiakat*

legkönnyebben a szupermarketek mirelit osztályán lehet találni este hét körül.
*Oprah Winfrey*


----------



## nadroe (2010 Május 3)

Remélem, azért valakinek tetszettek ezek a (helyenként még vicces is)szerelmes idézetek!


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)




----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

Ma hallottam: " A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejem."


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

"Ne foglalkozz a lényegtelen számokkal. Olyanokkal, mint az életkor, a testsúly és a magasság."


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Isaac Asimov*

Az élet abban különbözik a sakktól, hogy a játék a sakk-matt után is folytatódik.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Charles Darwin*

Ha mindenki egyforma lenne, megszűnne a szépség.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Blaise Pascal*

Szépség és valóság, erre van szükség; de a szépséget is a valóból kell merítenünk.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Szinnyei Júlia*

A szerencsének annyi a színe, mint a szivárványnak, s ha egy is hiányzik belőle, már nem teljes.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Arkhütasz*

Nem a balszerencsét nehéz elviselni nyugodtan, hanem a jószerencsét.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Apácai Csere János*

Jobb volna egy tagodtól megválni, mint két óráig haszontalan beszédeket hallgatnod.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*osho*

Ne hallgass arra, hogy mások szerint milyennek kéne lenned. Mindig a belső hangra figyelj, arra, hogy te milyen szeretnél lenni.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Antoine de Saint-Exupéry*

Az ember akkor fedezi föl magát, amikor megmérkőzik az akadállyal.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Blaise Pascal*

Mitől van az, hogy a sánta ember nem bosszant fel bennünket, holott a sántító elme felingerel? Azért, mert a sánta ember elismeri, hogy mi járunk egyenesen, a sántikáló észjárás viszont azt állítja, hogy mi sántítunk; különben szánakoznánk, nem pedig bosszankodnánk rajta.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Márai Sándor*

A világ megismerése érdekes, hasznos, gyönyörködtető, félelmes vagy tanulságos; önmagunk megismerése a legnagyobb utazás, a legfélelmesebb felfedezés, a legtanulságosabb találkozás.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*John Locke*

Más dolog valakinek megmutatni, hogy téved, és megint más az igazság birtokába juttatni.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Arthur Conan Doyle*

Ha kizártuk azt, ami lehetetlen, akkor az, ami marad, bármilyen valószínűtlen is, csak az igazság lehet.


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

S végül arra jöttem én a világra, 
Hogy belehaljak abba, hogy éltem a világban./ ismeretlen/


----------



## krisztina- (2010 Május 3)

*Happy Gang*

Itt a nap, mit annyira vártál, a család ma biztos együtt marad, 
Adni készülsz és kapni fogsz majd, mert ajándék minden pillanat. 
Tőlünk ezt a dalt kapod, ha elfogadod, engedd közel, 
Vigyáz rád, és veled lesz majd, amíg csak élsz.​


----------



## aerinne (2010 Május 3)

...a mai nap éppen megfelelő arra, hogy a hangya holdra szálljon...


----------



## Gyönke (2010 Május 3)

[FONT=&quot]Én sem volnék, ha nem volnál,
ha te hozzám nem hajolnál,
te sem volnál, ha nem volnék,
ha én hozzád nem hajolnék.
/Kányádi Sándor/
[/FONT]


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

*20*

Kicsit elgondolkodtatott, hogy miért pont 20 hozzászólás (persze nem jutottam semmire.


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

*19*

Két napom van meggondolni magam?


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Soy como mi corazón me dicta - Olyan vagyok, ahogy a szívem diktálja


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Nem szeretem a káoszt, de ő szeret engem


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Még jó, hogy ilyen lassan haladunk, mert rossz irányba megyünk


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

az aligátorok nem tudnak hátrafelé mászni


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a patkányok hosszabb ideig bírják víz nélkül, mint a tevék


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a termeszek kétszer gyorsabban rágják a fát, ha heavy metal zenét játszanak nekik


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a világ laboratóriumaiban évente 180 tonna gyémántot állítanak elő ipari hasznosításra - 9x annyit, mint amennyit földből bányásznak


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Pelé labdarúgó pályafutása során 1281 gólt rúgott


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a Naprendszer bolygói közül csak a Merkúrnak és a Vénusznak nincs saját holdja


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

egy átlagember bőrének összfelülete kb. 2 négyzetméter


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

az emberi beszédhez 72 izom együttműködése kell


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

egy vulkánkitörés több szennyező anyagot juttathat a légkörbe, mint eddig az emberiség


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a klímaberendezéseket nem a hőmérséklet, hanem a levegő páratartalmának szabályozására fejlesztették ki


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Pablo Picasso eredeti neve: Pablo Diego José Francisco do Paula Juan Nepomuceno Cipriano de la Santissima Trinidad (mi lehetett a beceneve?)


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

cherophobia: félelem attól, hogy halálra röhögöd magad


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

Leonardo da Vinci egyetlen találmányát sem építette meg.


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

a cápák immunisak a fertőzésekre


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

egy kg méz előállításához a méhek 4 000 000 virágot látogatnak meg


----------



## Editteditte (2010 Május 3)

21 - hogy ne tűnjek számítónak (nagyon) - a tejcsokoládét Daniel Peter találta fel, aki eladta az ötletét a szomszédjának: Henri Nestle-nek


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

A kreativitásom nulla, tehát: 20


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

19


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

18


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

17


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

16


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*A biokémia szerepe*:
[FONT=&quot]a biokémia az élő anyag összetételét és az élőszervezetekben lejátszodó kémiai változásokat (folyamatokat) és azok törvényszerűségeit igyekszikmegismerni megmagyarázni[/FONT]


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

15


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Az *élő anyag* kémiai összetétele összehasonlítva a földkéreg elemi összetételével: A elősejtekben előforduló elemek közül a H O C N előfordulása a legnagyobb közel 99% ot tesz ki (ezek a biogén elemek)
A többi elem előfordulása 1%( Ca Mg K Cl Fe Cu Co Se I)
Az biogén elemeken kívül a P és a S is fontos szerepet tölt be az előszervezet felépítésében mivel atom szerkezetük lehetőséget ad arra hogy stabil kovalens kötéssel kapcsolodjanak össze a biomolekulában.


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

A többi elem előfordulása igen kicsi de megfelelő koncentrációban való jelenlétük feltétlenül szükséges a szervezet zavartalan működéséhez
A földkéreg elemi összetétele (O Si Al Fe) a legfontosabbak (90%)


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

14


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Sorolja fel a *biogén elemeket*:
C: négy vegyérték hosszú szénláncok H O stabil kovalens kötés egymással és önmagukkal
N: aminosavakban nukleinsavakban
P: foszfátcsop.-két van jelen makroerg kötések-energia
[FONT=&quot]Se: fontos enzimek alkotóeleme melyek antioxidáns védelemben veszne [/FONT]


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Ismertesse a *biomolekulákat*:
Fehérjék: L-aminosavakból épülnek fel peptidkötéssel
Szénhidrátok: egyszerű cukrokból épülnek fel L-glikozidos kötéssel
Polihidroxi-oxovegyületek
Nukleinsavak: nukleotidegységekből (N tartalmú szerves bázis +foszforsav)
+ 5 C-atomos cukor) épülnek fel


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

13


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

Lipidek: apoláros biomolekulák egyszerű:lúggal nem hidralizálhatók
Összetett: lúggal hidrolizálhatok (glicerol 3 zsírsavval alkotott észtere
[FONT=&quot]+H2O: oldószer reakcióközeg reakciópartner és reakciótermék minden biomolekulák lebontása hidrolizissel kezdődik[/FONT]


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

12


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Sorolja fel és jellemezze az élet molekuláris szintű alaptörvényeit
Bioaffinitás,Biokatalízis,Bioreguláció


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

*[FONT=&quot]Bioaffinitás[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] törvénye: az élő szervezetben található biomolekulák képesek arra hogy más biomolekulákat felismerjenek és azokkal összekapcsolódva molekulakomplexeket hoznak létre. Ezeket másodlagos kötések tartják [/FONT]


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

11


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

meguntam


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

10


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

9


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

magamat


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

8


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

lassan meg van


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

még 8


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

7


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

lassan tölthetek fel és le


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

6


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

csak az a fránya 48 óra


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

5


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

már nagyon olvasnék pár könyvet


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

4


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

3 ... mindjárt


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

soka 48


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

2.... vége


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

3


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

1 ... hurrá


----------



## sala20 (2010 Május 3)

pfff ... még 48 óra :-((


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

2


----------



## vadkandiszno (2010 Május 3)

útcsóóó


----------



## dappa (2010 Május 3)

azt te csak hiszed!


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

*1*

1


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

2


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

3


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

4


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

5


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

6


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

7


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

8


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

9


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

10


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

11


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

12


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

13


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

14


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

15


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

16


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

17


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

18


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

19


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

20


----------



## tonya58 (2010 Május 3)

21


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 4)

Valóban csak itt vannak olyan dolgok amit máshol nem találok meg !


----------



## koniko (2010 Május 4)

*tonya58, *ügyi vagy, te valóban ismered a számokat!


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 4)




----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

1


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

2


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

3


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

4


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)

4


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

5


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

6


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

7


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

8


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

ez vicces...


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*

1.)
Alapjában minden válasz egyszerű.
Tehát a kérdés változatlanul csak annyi:
Hogyan fogalmazódik meg a kérdés?
kiss


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



hortenzia13 írta:


>


:4:
2.)
Ha az emberi lény alapvetően jó, akkor csak menet közben -- a szocializálódása során lehet az emberiség rossz.
Ha nem lehet ezen változtatni, akkor a Föld egy büntetőhely, ahol az erőszak, a megfélemlítés, a megalázás a rendszer lényegéhez tartozik.
Igy ISTEN az ember feletti eszménye is ezt a célt kell hogy szolgálja.


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



hortenzia13 írta:


>


:55::55:
:11:

3.)
A *NŐ* a természet édesgyermeke, a férfi csak mostoha.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



hortenzia13 írta:


>



4.)
A mindenség alapjaiban a*SZERETET* jelen van.
:55:


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



hortenzia13 írta:


>



5.)
A Földön a büntetés joga a törvény következtében igazságos?
:cry:


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

10


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

11


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

12


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

13


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

14


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

inkabb irok idezeteket, ez igy unalmas


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Amiben hiszünk, az valóban létezik.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



hortenzia13 írta:


>



6.)
A kivételek, eltérések, rendszerhibák -- szabadságharcos, mártír, szentek, végsősoron *ŐRÜLTEK* .
Csak a tébolyt lehet fokozni.
:66:


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Az emberek háromnegyedében él egy költő, aki fiatalon meghal, míg az ember túléli.


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Egy eszme lehet nagy, anélkül, hogy igaz is volna.


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Ha gyűlölsz valakit, gondold meg, van-e értelme; ha viszont szeretsz valakit, ne gondolkodj azon, hogy van-e értelme.


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Semmi sem kelti bennünk annyira a végtelenség érzetét, mint a butaság.


----------



## viragbalazs (2010 Május 4)

Ha egy kérdést egyáltalán fel lehet tenni, akkor meg is lehet válaszolni.


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A rossz időhöz jó arcot kell vágni."(spanyol közmondás)


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A gödrök első számú törvénye, hogy ne áss tovább! Próbálj meg kimászni belőle!"


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A lehetőségek problémákba vannak csomagolva."(Vágyi Jenő James)


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Ha nem kötelezed el magad valami mellett, bedőlsz bárminek." (Bagy Gábor)


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Ha veszel, megtelik a kezed, ha adsz, megtelik a szíved." (Margarete Seemann)


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

viragbalazs írta:


> inkabb irok idezeteket, ez igy unalmas



7.)
A munka szabaddá tesz.
\\m/
A Munkanélküliség (regisztrált, hivatalos) megfosztja az embert az élete értelmétől!
A *kiközösítésnek, megbélyegezésnek, megalázásnek * törvényes formája.


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Egy gyermek élete olyan, mint egy papírlap, melyen minden arra járó nyomot hagy."
kínai közmondás


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Határozd el, hogy mit kell tenned, és hiánytalanul tedd meg, amit elhatároztál!"
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> "A lehetőségek problémákba vannak csomagolva."(Vágyi Jenő James)



8.)
A szegénység - nélkülözés - éhezés szükséges ahhoz, hogy az emberek erkölcsileg mélypontra kerüljenek, hogy akár a leküket is eladják a testi szükségleteikért.
\\m/


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Úgy segítesz a legjobban az embereken, ha kihozod magadból a legjobbat." Earl Nightingale


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A különbség aközött, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot."
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A biztos siker titkát nem tudom, de a biztos kudarcét igen: próbálj meg mindenkinek megfelelni."
Herbert B. Swope

(Én megpróbáltam.  Szerinted sikerült? )


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Amit a cél elérésével kapunk közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük."
Zig Ziglar


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

*A legnagyobb gondolkodók arra a következetésre jutottak:*



B.Berni írta:


> "Határozd el, hogy mit kell tenned, és hiánytalanul tedd meg, amit elhatároztál!"
> Benjamin Franklin





A Cél nem szentesíti az eszközt. 
Tehát gazdag ember nem lehet erkölcsös.


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Ha nem vagy kész változtatni az életeden, nem lehet segíteni rajtad."
Hippokratész


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"A pénz nem a legfontosabb dolog az ember életében, de mindenre hatással van, amit fontosnak tart."
Robert Kiyosaki


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

"Ahhoz, hogy felfedezzünk egy új kontinenst, készen kell lennünk arra, hogy elveszítsük a part biztonságát." Brian Tracy


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> "Amit a cél elérésével kapunk közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, amíg azt elérjük."
> Zig Ziglar


kiss
Folyamatosan, évszázadokon át vágytak az emberek arra, hogy tudják, vagy legalább elképzelésük legyen földi létezésük kezdő- és végcéljáról, és megjelent a vallás, hogy kielégítse ezt a szükségletüket, és megvilágítsa azt a kapcsolatot, ami összeköti az embereket, mint olyan testvéreket, akiknek egy a közös eredete, élet feladata és végcélja.	Joseph Mazzini.


----------



## B.Berni (2010 Május 4)

Kedvenc idézeteim voltak... még van néhány, de majd máskor!


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> "A biztos siker titkát nem tudom, de a biztos kudarcét igen: próbálj meg mindenkinek megfelelni."
> Herbert B. Swope
> 
> (Én megpróbáltam.  Szerinted sikerült? )



Szerencsére én is túl vagyok már ezen.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> "A különbség aközött, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot."
> Mahatma Gandhi





Neki sikerült.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> Kedvenc idézeteim voltak... még van néhány, de majd máskor!


kiss
még nem elég!
:lol:


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

B.Berni írta:


> Kedvenc idézeteim voltak... még van néhány, de majd máskor!



Pedig még jöhetnének.


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

De sok hiányzik még!!!!!


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

viragbalazs írta:


> Ha gyűlölsz valakit, gondold meg, van-e értelme; ha viszont szeretsz valakit, ne gondolkodj azon, hogy van-e értelme.



Ha gyűlölsz valakit -- nem gondolkodsz.
Ha szeretsz valakit -- az közel van a teljességhez, vagyis a gondolataidon, a szándékodon túl..


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Bedzsi írta:


> Ha gyűlölsz valakit -- nem gondolkodsz.
> Ha szeretsz valakit -- az közel van a teljességhez, vagyis a gondolataidon, a szándékodon túl..



Nagyon szép!!!!!!


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Nézd a porban élő gyereket!
Szeme szívbe égő felelet.
Csupa jóra vágyó szeretet -,
lehet sorsa szebb, csak engedd!
Légy a társa, gondot oldó -,
maradjon tiszta, álmodó!


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Hogy múlik az idő,
úgy kopik, fakul meg a szív.
Valami úgy hiányzik,
amitől visszatér a jó.


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Gyermekeiteket hagyjátok néha orra esni, olykor csalódni, elkeseredni! Ne higgyétek, hogy az egészséges fejlődéshez nincs szükségük fájdalomra, búbánatra, dühre is!


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Ha valaki jót vagy rosszat talál a gyermekeiben, úgy vélem, csak azt látja, amit maga ültetett el bennük, miután kiszakadtak az anyaméhből.


----------



## Nagyildike (2010 Május 4)

Ne feledd, hogy a legértékesebb régiségek a kedves öreg barátok.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)




----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

Nagyildike írta:


> Hogy múlik az idő,
> úgy kopik, fakul meg a szív.
> Valami úgy hiányzik,
> amitől visszatér a jó.



kiss


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Május 4)

Nos, hú(sz)dejó!

:00:


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok!

Már régóta szemezek ezzel a fórummal és nagyon sok olyan dolgot láttam itt ami 1xűen need. Szal bocs de most 20 csacskaság köv tőlem.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.

De ennyivel


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Akit nem a szenvedés nevelt, örökké gyermek marad.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Nem mindenki muzsikus, akinek hangszere van.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Ne a változástól, az állandóságtól félj!


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

...számos politikus magától értetődő javaslatként hangoztatja: a nép csak akkor legyen szabad, ha már élni tud szabadságával. E magvas megállapítás méltó az anekdotabeli bolondhoz, aki tudvalevőleg elhatározta: csak akkor megy vízbe, ha már megtanult úszni.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Az az út, amelyen a legkisebb kitérő nélkül végigmennek, sehová sem vezet. A hegyre csak egy kicsit mássz föl, hogy kipróbáld, hegy-e. A hegytetőről nem láthatod a hegyet.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Az életet nem azok a napok jelentik, amelyek elmúltak, hanem azok, amelyekre emlékezünk.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Én - az a szó, amelyet a leghalkabban kell kiejtenünk.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Minden azért olyan szép, mert vége kell hogy legyen.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

A filozófia tenni tanít, nem beszélni, s arra késztet, hogy mindenki a maga törvénye szerint éljen, hogy élete ne mondjon ellent nyilatkozatainak vagy magának az életnek, hogy minden cselekedete egy színezetű legyen. (...) Mi a bölcsesség? Mindig ugyanazt akarni és ugyanazt nem akarni.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

A szerelemtől félni annyi, mint az élettől félni, s aki az élettől fél, az háromnegyed részben meg is halt már.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Ha Krisztus most itt lenne, egy dologra biztosan nem vállalkoznék - hogy keresztény legyen.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

A jó modor azt jelenti, hogy eltitkoljuk, milyen sokat tartunk magunkról, és milyen keveset a többiekről.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Minden, mi keletkezik, megérdemli, hogy tönkremenjen.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Az elmés mondások többnyire ismétlések.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Tanulj meg nemet mondani! Többet érsz vele, mintha beszélnél latinul.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Igazi filozófus lévén, Szókratész szentül meg volt győződve arról, hogy a bölcs ember ösztönszerűleg igénytelen életet él. Ő maga még cipőt sem hordott; de ugyanakkor a piac szelleme sokszor rabul ejtette, és kiment, hogy az árukban gyönyörködjék. Amikor egy barátja aziránt érdeklődött, hogy miért teszi ezt, Szókratész ezt válaszolta:
- Azért szeretek odamenni, mert ott fedezem fel, hogy annyi minden nélkül is tökéletesen boldog vagyok.

A lelkiség nem annak a tudása, hogy mit akarsz, hanem annak a megértése, hogy mire nincs szükséged.


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

Utolsó örök igazság: 

Sötétség nélkül nincsenek álmok. (Na ezt mondja meg valaki a Jediknek he-he)


----------



## athosnb1 (2010 Május 4)

21 tadam


----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## hortenzia13 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## BellaSwan (2010 Május 4)

Egyetértek pár emberkével, én sem csak a letöltések miatt vagyok itt... de valoban nagyon klassz, hogy itt megtaláltam pár kedvenc könyvemet amit sehol máshol nem tudtam beszerezni. Köszönöm


----------



## BellaSwan (2010 Május 4)

Egyetértek pár emberkével, én sem csak a letöltések miatt vagyok itt... de valoban nagyon klassz, hogy itt megtaláltam pár kedvenc könyvemet amit sehol máshol nem tudtam beszerezni. Köszönöm


----------



## BellaSwan (2010 Május 4)

:55::55:


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 4)

A holnap mindig tiszta, nem szennyezi hiba.


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 4)

A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe.
Mark Twain


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 4)

Remélem most jó helyre írok sokat


----------



## Dudika14 (2010 Május 4)

**



Rixi68 írta:


> A holnap mindig tiszta, nem szennyezi hiba.


 

Egyik kedvencem ez az idézet. Köszi szépen


----------



## Dudika14 (2010 Május 4)

Rajtam kívül szereti más is a kosztümös filmeket?


----------



## Dudika14 (2010 Május 4)

Sorozatfüggő vagyok


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

nekem még mindig nem megy, pedig már megvan a húsz hozzászólásom


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

na megpróbálok még egy utolsót, hátha nem 20, hanem 30 kell..


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

hát, valami történt, de nem az igazi..


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

Dundika lefeküdtél aludni?


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

szóval minden oké, csak még mindig nem jön le a könyv, amire várok..


----------



## reveszandi (2010 Május 4)

pedig a regisztrációm óta eltelt három év, és már 35 hozzászólásom van


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

123


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

321


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

134


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

nehezebb ezt a fórumot használni mint bejutni a NASA-hoz...


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

98765


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

13579


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

1235813213354


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:sad:


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:d


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:55:


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:33:


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:111:


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Január


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

február


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Március


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Április


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Május


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Június


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Július


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Augusztus


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Szeptember


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Október


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

November


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

December


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Hétfő


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:d


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Kedd


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Szerda


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Csütörtök


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Péntek


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Szombat


----------



## spongyabandi (2010 Május 5)

Vasárnap


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:8:


----------



## polarbear1 (2010 Május 5)

:8::8:


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Akiben zűrzavar van, zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van, rendet teremt maga körül.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Ha rajtakapjuk gondolatainkat, hogy az emlékmezőnkön szeretnének legelészni, rántsuk vissza, zabolázzuk meg őket, mondván, hogy nincs ott semmi keresnivalójuk. Az emlékmező hervadó füvétől és halott virágaitól csak felfúvódni lehet. Mert először is a múlt irrealitás, hiszen már nincsen.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Ne menj a romok közé! Ne töprengj azon, hogy alakíthattad volna-e másképp a múltadat. Legfőbb lelki erőd csak a megtörténtek vállalása lehet. Fogadd el, hogy ami történt veled, amit cselekedtél, az a törvényed. Ezért űzz messze magadtól minden megbánást, bűntudatot, lelkiismeret-furdalást, minden olyan belső történést, szégyent, ami megaláz.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Tépd le magadról a sleppedet! Ne fájjon a szíved azért, ami elmúlt! Ami fontos volt belőlük, az már benned van, az már te vagy. S ha ott maradsz a romok között, ugyan hova épülhet mindaz, ami még előtted van?


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Sok-sok ember, egykori szerelmek, barátok, ellenségek, vidám és keserű élmények emlékei, győzelmek, vereségek, szégyenek, diadalok, pénz és karrier... Húzzuk, vonszoljuk, újra meg újra belegabalyodunk; végigvonulnak bennünk egykor átélt érzelmek és indulatok, amelyeknek már a nyomuk is elmúlt az időben. Csak mi tartjuk életben, ébresztjük fel őket halálos mély álmukból. S ekkor megjelennek, mint a múlt árnyai. Kísértetek.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A legkönnyebb a szeretett embert - nőt vagy férfit - felelőssé tenni azért, hogy kapcsolataink kiégnek, elromlanak.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Még el kell mondanom egy szomorú hírt. Az "Igazi" nem létezik. Nincsen. Sehol nem él valahol egy nő vagy egy férfi, aki az igazi, s akit csak meg kell találni. De aki szerencsés, élete során találkozhat két-három olyan emberrel, akiből lehetne "igazi". De ehhez nagyon sok türelem, lemondás, megértés, háttérben maradás szükséges, ám végül kialakulhat egy olyan viszony, melyben a másik már nélkülözhetetlenül belecsiszolódott, vagyis igazivá vált.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A depresszió úgy kezdődik, hogy meg vagy győződve arról, hogy a jövőd ugyanolyan lesz, mint a jelened.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Ha hidegen tudsz célozni, szavaid pontosabban fognak találni, mintha őrjöngve üvöltözöl. Az őrjöngő, önuralmát elvesztett ember rövid idő alatt nevetségessé válik.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A féltékenység önértékelési zavart bizonyít, de semmi esetre sem szeretetet vagy szerelmet.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Egy kapcsolatból olyan súlytalanul kellene leválni, mint ahogy a levelét engedi el a fa, vagyis csak akkor, ha ez már érzelmileg lehetséges. Akkor kezdjen hullani a szirom, ha már bennünk is meghalt a virág.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Mi köt össze két embert? A ragaszkodás ahhoz, hogy együtt éljenek.
Mi választ el két embert? A ragaszkodás ahhoz, hogy kapcsolatuknak vége van.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Ha szeretsz, de néha eleged van, ha nem tudsz nélküle élni, de időnként untat, sőt gyűlölködsz, azt kívánod, bár menne el... Mindezt fojtsd el magadban!


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A lelkünk teljes kitárulkozása még a legbizalmasabb kapcsolatban sem ajánlatos. Mindenkinek joga van ahhoz, hogy személyes titkai legyenek.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Az emberek nagy részének a szerelmében van egy nárcisztikus elem: vágyaikat rávetítik szerelmükre, és tulajdonképpen a másikról alkotott fantáziájukba szeretnek bele. S amikor kiderül, hogy a valóságban mégsem olyan, ő lesz a bűnös, amiért nem a szerelemben keletkezett fantáziánknak.


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

"Az élet különös. Soha nem lehet tudni, kire milyen sors vár, hogy egy átlagos nap végén mi következik be" (Martina Cole)


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Minden emberi kapcsolat az adás és az elfogadás képességén alapul. Addig él, amíg öröm adni és elfogadni.


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Csak a halál képes rábírni másokat, hogy fejet hajtsanak a mi szenvedéseink előtt, és a legnyomorúságosabb szenvedések is felmagasztosulnak a halálban. (Thomas Mann)


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Egy emberért mindent vállalni kell. Egy helyzetért nem. Amíg számunkra egy ember fontos - addig mindent vállalnunk kell érte, és megéri. Ez igazi vállalás. Amikor nem az ember a fontos, hanem a helyzet megtartása: a lakás, a szociális és anyagi biztonság, a látszat, a környezet véleménye - akkor már megalkuvásról van szó. Ez is elvállalható, de csak őszintén, legalább önmagunk előtt. Ne csapjuk be magunkat ürügyekkel: a gyerekek érdekével, erkölcsi aggályokkal, a kímélettel. Gyávaságunk az újrakezdésre, félelmünk a változásoktól és az egyedül maradástól nehézzé teheti az együttélést, de fenntarthatja. Azonban hazugságra nem lehet alapozni tisztességes kapcsolatot: biztosan összeomlik.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

Minden kapcsolat, történés valahonnan valahová tart. Erre kell figyelni. Úton vagyunk-e még? Vagy már csak ismételjük magunkat? Mit "hoz ki" belőlünk az együttélés? Jót? Előre lépést, derűt, szabadságot, munkaképességet? Rosszat? Idegességet, beszűkülést, rosszkedvet? A kapcsolat változik, és benne változunk mi is. Előfordulhat, hogy az utak szétágaznak. Ha tartósan úgy érezzük, hogy már nincs dolgunk egymással, harag és gyűlölet nélkül is el lehet búcsúzni. Azonban sokszor a másikra haragszunk, mert nem olyan vagy nem vált olyanná, amilyennek elképzeltük. Pedig nem tehet arról, hogy nem vagyunk elég jó emberismerők, és olyat kértünk, amit nem tud megadni. Elmenni könnyen kell, ahogy a levél leválik a fáról. Elmenni egyszer szabad csak és véglegesen. Egy foghúzás rossz, de elviselhető. De ha mindennap húznának rajta egy keveset - azt nem lehetne kibírni. Az ilyenfajta szétválásban tönkremegy két ember.


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Vannak megpróbáltatások, amelyeket sohasem kellene embernek elviselnie, olyan kegyetlenek, s annyira ellentmondanak azoknak a magasztos értékeknek, amelyekért annyi esztendeig élt, s amelyeknek tiszteletére az emberiséget nevelte. (Konsztantyin Pausztovszkij)


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A világban az akció-reakció törvénye uralkodik. Amennyire koncentrált erőt fejtek ki egy irányban, olyan koncentrált hatást fogok elérni. Csak határozott kérdésre kapok határozott választ. Vannak alapvető élethelyzetek, amelyekben csak egyértelműen szabad cselekedni. Ha már töprengek azon, hogy megházasodjam-e, szülessen-e gyermekem, hivatást változtassak-e - akkor ne tegyem. Meg kell várnom, míg a dolgok egyértelművé tisztulnak bennem - akkor könnyen és határozottan tudok cselekedni. És ez meghozza az eredményt.


----------



## incsu (2010 Május 5)

A szerelem lopakodó gyilkosa a lustaság. Amikor a megszerzett boldogság biztonsága elkezdi rongálni a hétköznapokat. Amikor már lusták vagyunk udvarolni, csábítani, kívánatossá tenni magunkat - a mosakodást, a fogmosást, a fésülködést, a kölni használatát és a vonzó ruhát, pizsamát is beleértve. Minek? Hiszen már a miénk. Csakhogy ezzel kondul meg a halálharang egy férfi-női kapcsolat felett. Mert a szívünkbe kellene felírni csupa nagybetűvel: AZ EMBER NEM TULAJDON!


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. (Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Képzelj egy tükröt;
gondold, hogy belenézel;
hidd el, amit látsz. (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Hisz nem törékeny virágszirom-e az ember, amit felkap a szél? Nem csak a hegyek, a tenger, a csillagok és Istennek ez az országa igaziak és örökkévalók-e? (James Clavell)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A lelkiismeret-furdalás elkésett érzés. Semmi más, mint a lélek bosszúja. (Feleki László)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A múlt már nincs. A jövő még nincs. Egyetlen valóság, a jelen. (Popper Péter)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Vannak az életnek olyan korszakai, amelyekre az ember semmiképp sem akar visszagondolni. Nem azért, mert hibáink, kudarcaink vagy boldogtalanságunk emlékei fűződnek hozzájuk. Apám gyakran mondogatta, hogy a kudarcnak is megvan a maga jó oldala. Nem ez az oka tehát, hogy néha nem szívesen térek vissza a múltba. Azért nincs kedvem visszaemlékezni életem bizonyos szakaszaira, mert nem adtak hozzá semmit a valóságnak ahhoz a képéhez, amely mindegyikünkben él. (Konsztantyin Pausztovszkij)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Ha valaminek ismerjük az okát, akkor többnyire kivédhetjük a következményeket. (Lafayette Ron Hubbard)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A halál mégiscsak igazságot oszt. (Thomas Mann)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A hazug embernek nincs igazi képzelőereje; legtöbbször cél nélkül hazudik; nem tudja, hogy a legegyszerűbb valóság sokkal érdekesebb, mint minden, amit ő összehazudhat. (Márai Sándor)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret. (Elbert Hubbard)


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Ha bárhova felkészülten érkezünk, nem táplálhatjuk a többiek hiúságát, ezt a helyzetet pedig minden értelmes embernek kerülnie kell. Különösen a nő számára fontos minden erejével titkolni, ha olyan balszerencsés, hogy ért valamihez. Jane Austen


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A világ bizalmát igazában csak akkor szerzi meg az ember, ha házigazda és családapa. Thomas Mann


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Rajtam úgy segíts:
gondjaimból részt ne végy,
csak tudd, hogy vannak. Fodor Ákos


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen. Stephen King


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Szabadítsd fel magad a mentális rabszolgaságtól, senki más csak mi magunk vagyunk képesek felszabadítani az elménket. Ne félj az atomenergiától, mert egyik se képes megállítani az időt. Bob Marley


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Olyan méltányossággal ítélni a magad ügyében is, mint ahogy méltányosságra neveled magad a mások ügyében. Nincs jogod a türelmetlenséghez, méltatlansághoz, túlzott követeléshez magaddal szemben sem. Ha azt akarod, hogy a világ elismerje emberi rangodat, ismerd el saját magad rangját. S viselkedj annak megfelelően, türelmesen és nagylelkűen. Ne követelj magadtól többet, sem mást, sem rosszabbat, amit te méltányosnak ítélsz mások számára. Nem lehet önmagunkkal szemben feltétlen követelőzni. Iparkodj szerényebb lenni, tudjad, erőid gyászosan végesek. Munkában, becsvágyban, emberi igényben szánd magad is, nemcsak a többieket. Nem elég az embereket sajnálni, sajnáld magad is. Te is ember vagy: s oly könnyű ezt a világi versenyben elfelejteni. Nemcsak mások felejtik el; legtöbbször magad is. Márai Sándor


----------



## emancs (2010 Május 5)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént! Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

néhány elfeledett,ill. vicces törvény.Talán sikerül vele mosolyt vagy megdöbbenést kiváltanom:
Georgia-ban törvény tiltja hogy egyik férfi a másikat a hátán vigye.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Montanában tilos férjes asszonyoknak vasárnap egyedül horgászni, hajadon lányok pedig soha nem horgászhatnak kíséret nélkül.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Idahóban tilos teve hátán ülve horgászni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Észak-Virginiában törvény mondja ki, hogy babakocsiban csak kisgyerekek szállíthatók.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Hollandiában pénzbírsággal büntethető, aki nem használja vásárláskor a bevásárló kosarat vagy kocsit.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Kaliforniában éttermek, iskolák és templomok 500 méteres körzetében tilos állatoknak párosodni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Alabama államban tilos vasárnap dominózni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Alabama államban tilos a másik nem jelenlétében köpködni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Michigan államban tilos vasárnap autót eladni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Illinois államban tilos kutyát whiskyvel itatni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Franciaországban tilos olyan játékbabát forgalmazni, aminek nem emberi arca van.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Detroit utcáin tilos házisertéseknek szabadon szaladgálni, kivéve ha karika van az orrukban.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

San Francisco-ban tilos használt konfettit felszedni és újra eldobni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

New York államban törvény mondja ki, hogy vak személy nem vezethet autót.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Rio de Janeiro-ban a hatóságok bejelentették, hogy este 10 és reggel 5 óra között engedélyezik az autósoknak, hogy ne álljanak meg a piros lámpánál. Erre azért volt szükség, mert nagyon megnőtt az éjszakai autólopások és autós rablások száma a városban.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Pennsylvaniában tilos bármiféle fegyverrel, ágyúval, pisztollyal lőni esküvőkön.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Pennsylvaniában egy tisztaságra vonatkozó rendelet szerint tilos a lakásokban a szemetet a szőnyeg alá söpörni.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Ha Hong Kongban egy férj házasságtörést követ el, a feleségnek joga van őt megölni, de csak puszta kézzel. Ezzel szemben a szerető bármilyen eszközzel a túlvilágra küldhető.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

A kolumbiai Caliban egy asszonynak csak akkor szabad házaséletet élnie a férjével, ha az első alkalommal az anyja is jelen van, hogy tanúsítsa az aktust.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Bolíviában a törvény egyértelműen tiltja, hogy egy férfi egyszerre szeretkezzen egy nővel és annak lányával.


----------



## BellaSwan (2010 Május 5)

Minden jó könyv olvasása olyan, mintha elmúlt századok legderekabb embereivel, kik e műveket írták, beszédbe ereszkednénk, mégpedig válogatott beszédbe, mert csak legjobb gondolataikat közlik velünk.


----------



## cs151 (2010 Május 5)

Kaliforniában utcai világitás alatti lepkéket tilos hajkurászni.


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

sok érdekes dolog van itt


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

főleg a gyerektémák érdekelnek


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

végre jó idő


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

gyűjtöm...


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

és az utolsó elvileg


----------



## emma07 (2010 Május 5)

megvan a 20, mégsem tudok


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 5)

én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 5)

előbb-utóbb meglesz


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 5)

remélem


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 5)

na majd később folytatom


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

sziasztok

nem vagyokvalami kitartó és gyors sem


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

várom a beigért jégesőt


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

és elborult az ég


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

meg a billentyüzetem is


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

olya gyors lettem hirtelen, hogy nem engedett írni, várjak 4mp-et


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

és tele betűhiánnyal


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

nehéz egy alvó 4 hetessel az ölben gépelni


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

hű ha már csak 5 kell


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

megint egyedül vagyok itt és magammal beszélgetek


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

4, kifogytam a témából


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

3 indul az űrhajó


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

2 visszaszámlálás


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

1 bummmm elindultam


----------



## gyümilili (2010 Május 5)

gratulálok sikeres start.
milyen lesz a földetérés?


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

tuti emlékezetes


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

na most meg én maradtam egyedül?


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

Na már csak a hangok maradtak..:.)


----------



## pamier (2010 Május 5)

Viszlát mindenkinek


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
a


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
b


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
c


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
d


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
e


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
f


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
g


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
h


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
i


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
j


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
k


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
l


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
m


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
n


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
o


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
p


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
q


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
r


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
s


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
t


----------



## pentool (2010 Május 6)

beirom az abc-t:
u


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

akarat


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

buzgalom


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

elme


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

2


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

3


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

gamma


----------



## nochnoj (2010 Május 6)

aktivál


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Dengelengi Boldizsár*

Imádom Dengelengi Boldizsárt!


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Dengelengi Boldizsár*

Te szereted Dengelengi Boldizsárt?


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Ftc*

Fradi-Fradi!


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*16*

16


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Beatrice*

Beatrice


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Móóóbil*

Móóóbil


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Balaton*

Balaton


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*13*

13


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*Kanada*

Kanada


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*10*

10


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*restart*

restart


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*gumi*

gumi


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*törésvonal*

törésvonal


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*vonaltörés*

vonaltörés


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*jomagam.hu*

jomagam.hu


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*danger*

danger


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*eső*

eső


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*cucc*

cucc


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*kérem*

szépen


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*szépen*

kérem


----------



## Dengelengi (2010 Május 6)

*+1*

+1


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

asd


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 15 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 14 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

12


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Elérhető (online)


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

+1


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

1245. oldal, összesen 1245


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

1245. oldal, összesen 1245	« Első	<	245	745	1145	1195	1235	1242	1243	1244	1245


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 3 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

(#12452)


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

Jelenleg 2 látogató (2 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## tomikaze (2010 Május 6)

köszönöm ,hogy itt lehettem.


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 6)

Az élet szép. A lélek bonyolúlt!


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 6)

A lekedet szeresse. Kit a lelked szeret!


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 6)

dee jó ez az oldal...


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

(1)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

1246


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

+1


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz (Lia-Csin)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Az ínség örök vendég annál, aki tétlen. (Hésziodosz)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

A múltat még Isten sem tudja megváltoztatni. (Agathon)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

A félénket is bátorrá teszi a szükség. (Sallustius)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

A késedelem veszedelem. (Livius)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Késő a takarékosság, amikor már fogytán a vagyon. (Seneca)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Bármit tanulsz, magadnak tanulod. (Petronius)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Semmi sem gyötör jobban, mint a meghiúsult remény. (Quintilianus)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Mindenki magának tulajdonítja a sikert, a balszerencsét viszont másnak róják fel. (Tacitus)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Ne legyen gyorsabb a nyelved, mint az eszed. (Khilon)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Gyakorlat teszi a mestert. (Plautus)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Az idő változik, és vele együtt mi is. (Lothar)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Ki bánatot sosem ismert, az boldogságot meg nem ért. (Rusztaveli)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Amilyen az adjonisten, olyan a fogadjisten. (Boccaccio)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

Ne kérdezz többet, mint amennyi a hasznodra válik. (Dante)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

A természet nem szegi meg törvényét. (Leonardo Da Vinci)


----------



## eigy (2010 Május 6)

+1


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

Találkozás és búcsúzás, az élet annyi csak,valaki jön, valaki megy, s az emlék megmarad. Leonard da Ung


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

"Az életnek csak akkor van értelme, ha van kivel megosztani az érzéseinket."
Coelho Paolo


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

"Nem lehet olyan álom,
amelynek eléréséhez
ne lenne elegendő erőd!"

Richard Bach


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

"Legszebb emlék a szeretet,
amit mások szívében hagyunk magunk után."

Ismeretlen


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

Ne sikeres ember próbálj lenni, hanem értékes.


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

A barátság nem mérhető másban, mint emlékekben, nevetésben, békében és szeretetben. (Stuart és Linda MacFarlane)


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

Mosollyal ébredj, s leld meg az életet.
Éld meg, élvezd, ízleld, szagold, érezd.
(Joe Knapp)


----------



## moldi2 (2010 Május 6)

Sziasztok!
Szükségem lenne *A Természetről Tizenéveseknek*
*Földrajz 7. (Mozaik Kiadó)* című tankönyvhöz a tudásszintmérőre. Aki tud segíteni az írjon! ([email protected])


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*' Ha már mindenről és mindenkiről lemondtál,*
* ne feledd hogy köztük vagy magad is.'*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*"Van, akit azért gyűlölsz, mert szeretni is tudnád." *
*(Márai Sándor)*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*Tetteink a múltból mindig követnek bennünket, *
*és amik voltunk, az tesz azzá bennünket, amik vagyunk.*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*"Sosem késő azzá válni, akivé már válhattá volna." *
*(George Eliot)*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*" A szeretet energiaforrás, amelyből az élet táplálkozik, hogy jobb legyen"*
*(Thornton Wilder)*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*"Ma mosoly, holnap könnyek.*
*Ma még nehéz, holnap már könnyebb. *
*Nézz az égre, a legszebb fényre, *
*láss egy álmot, s harcolj érte."*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*A bánat új embert farag belőled,Ha közben nem pusztulsz bele.*
*Stephanie Ericson*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*"Életünkben vannak olyan foltok, *
*melyet az őszinte bánat könnyei sem mosnak le..."*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*"Mindenki bölcsebb, ha mások baját kell megítélni, mintha a saját ügyét." *


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*Ha megfogalmazod és kimondod, *
*mitől is félsz igazában, a félelem egyszerűen szertefoszlik.*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*Szereted, ha szeretnek! *
*Szeress és szeretnek! *
*Szeress, mert magányosan meghalni vétek.*
*Szeress, hogy boldogan élhess!*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*„Ha a reményt is elveszteném, semmim sem maradna . . .”*


----------



## Ancsi2 (2010 Május 6)

*Minden nap megszűnik valami, amiért az ember szomorkodik, *
*de minden nap születik valami, amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni."*
* Herakleitosz*


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.
Mark Twain


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember máson segít, egyben önmagán is segít.
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"A nagy kérdés mindig az, képesek vagyunk-e harsány igennel felelni a ránk váró kalandra."
Joseph Campbell


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Akinek nincs problémája, az kiesett a játékból."
Elbert Hubbard


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Az élet olyan, akár a biciklizés. Nem esünk el, amíg nyomjuk a pedált."
Claude Pepper


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Ha tudnád, hogy hamarosan meghalsz, és csak egyet telefonálhatnál, kit hívnál fel, és mit mondanál neki? Akkor mire vársz?
Stephen Levine


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Lényed olyan hangosan beszél, hogy nem hallom tőle, amit mondasz."
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Az oktatás nem arról szól, hogy megtöltünk egy csöbröt, hanem hogy meggyújtunk egy tüzet."
William Butler Yeats


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Egy gyereknek akkor van a legnagyobb szüksége a szeretetünkre, amikor a legkevésbé érdemli meg."
Ismeretlen szerző


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 6)

hát nekem nem jútnak eszem szólások, idézetek


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 6)

de a fentiek nem rosszak


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Egy gyermek élete olyan, mint egy papírlap, melyen minden arra járó nyomot hagy."
Kínai közmondás


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 6)

nekem meg van a husz, de még várnom kell


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 6)

Ó átmentem állandóba, Hurrá!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjudit3 (2010 Május 6)

Akkor olvashatok!


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

Van-e olyan blog, ahol idézeteket gyűjtenek?


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"A halál kihívás.
Arra int, hogy nem várhatunk tovább...
Most kell kimondanunk, mennyire szeretjük egymást."
Leo F. Buscaglia


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

Gratulálok:Sjudit3!


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Érezd jól magad! Későbbre jár, mint gondolnád!"
Kínai közmondás


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Szakíts rá időt, hogy gyönyörködj az élet csodáiban!"
Gary W. Fenchuk


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Azért, mert szerettek,
jöttem a világra
S lettem új fény, csillag,
szülők boldogsága.
Szeressetek mindig
igaz szeretettel;
A kincsetek vagyok:
Kicsi kincs, de EMBER."


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"Mindannyiunkban kódolva van a különlegesség...
arra vár, hogy a felszínre törjön."
Jean Houston


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

"A mosoly olyan görbület, amely mindent egyenesbe hoz."
Phyllis Diller


----------



## maria.horvath (2010 Május 6)

Katalin/Anyóka köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## agica0714 (2010 Május 6)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.

- Benjamin Disraeli -


----------



## martis7 (2010 Május 7)

Sziasztok!
Eszméletlen kincsek vannak itt, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## martis7 (2010 Május 7)

Hatalmas kincsekre bukkantam itt, köszönöm mindenkinek!


----------



## lazi-ati (2010 Május 7)

Baksa Brigitta Hon- és népismeret tankönyveire lenne szükségem, ha valakinek meglenne, kérem, tegye fel! Köszönöm!


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

aequeosalinocalcalinoceraceoaluminosocupreovitriolic


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Why did the mushroom go to the party?


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Because he was a fun guy.


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Why did the mushroom leave the party?


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Because there wasn't mush room.


----------



## d.lillu (2010 Május 7)

A cseszneki vár nagyon hely ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## d.lillu (2010 Május 7)

Akkor a Bakony nagyon szép hely érdemes oda kirándulni.


----------



## d.lillu (2010 Május 7)

Magyarországon sok szép táj és vár van.


----------



## d.lillu (2010 Május 7)

Csákváron is van egy szép múzeum.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*Keresgélés*

Sziasztok!

Én egy dal miatt regisztráltam az oldalra.De most rájöttem,hogy nem is ez a fontos.Köszike


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*Próbállkozom*

Idézettel köszönném meg a 20 hsz gyors lehetőségét.

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Because there wasn't mush room.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*:-d*

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*3*

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*4*

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*5*

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.
Ez olyan jó,nem?


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*6*

Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*7*

épp a darányi gólyakamerát nézem közben.érdelkel??:
http://www.kki-darany.hu/


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*8*

sőt egy másik gólyakamera is a kedvencünk:
http://golya.mme.hu/golyakamera/kamera.php


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*9*

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.

EZ TÉNY


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*Nemtomhány*

Lehet tudni, mikor jött el az igazi? És honnan lehet tudni? Vannak jelei? Egy tűzijáték? Az az igazi, aki mellett nyugodt az ember, vagy a nyugalom éppen azt jelenti, hogy nincs tűzijáték? A tétovázás azt jelzi, hogy nem az igazi jött el, vagy csak azt, hogy még nem állunk készen? Szerelmi ügyekben honnan lehet tudni, mikor jött el az igazi?


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*sok*

Tudta, hogy egyszer már volt szerelmes. Egyszer - csakis egyszer -, de az is már nagyon régen volt. Ettől viszont örökre megváltozott az élete. Csak a tökéletes szerelem képes erre, ez az érzés pedig az volt.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*sok+1*

Egyetlenegyszer mertem megkérdezni tőle: "Miért szeretsz te engem?"
Azt felelte: "Fogalmam sincs, de egyáltalán nem is érdekel."


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*12421*

Kérlek, ne kelljen még mennem! Ne kelljen még itt hagynom őt! Kérlek... Istenem, hadd maradjak még vele, hadd szeressem még egy kicsit! Ígérem, nem fogok elpazarolni egyetlen pillanatot sem! Ölelni fogom, nem engedem el.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*121121*

Az a legcsodálatosabb az életben, ha rátalálunk arra az emberre, akivel a kapcsolatunk az évek múlásával folyamatosan mélyül, szépül és örömmel telik meg. A szerelemnek ez a bensősége két ember között a legbámulatosabb jelenség, isteni véletlen.


----------



## MILUS01 (2010 Május 7)

*utcsó*

Nem vagyok fiatalabb nálad. Nem számít, milyen öreg vagy, milyen fiatal vagy. Csak az számít, amit érzünk. Nem érdekel, hogy gazdag, szegény, hogy százéves vagy, vagy húsz. Ha az ember szeret valakit, akkor ezek a dolgok nem számíthatnak. Danielle Steel


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

.


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Há' nem?


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

De.


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Nyóc.


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

asdf


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

Még 3


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

2


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

1


----------



## Khempejjer (2010 Május 7)

0


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

*Koszi*

Engem is aggaszt hogy hogyan fogom a 20 hozzaszolast elerni, de most mar konnyebb.


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

A


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

B


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

C


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

D


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

E


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

F


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

G


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

H


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

I


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

K


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

L


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

M


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

N


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

O


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

P


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

Q


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

V


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

W


----------



## Pruntyike Gabi (2010 Május 7)

Z


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1. HCl


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

macy28 írta:


> 1. HCl


2. FeS


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

macy28 írta:


> 2. FeS


3. KCl


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

macy28 írta:


> 3. Kcl


co


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

Koh


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 7)

No


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 7)

A szeretet összegyűlve jószerencsévé válik, a harag összegyűlve balsorssá alakul.


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 7)

Tarthatnak álmodozónak, bolondnak vagy akinek akarnak, mégis úgy gondolom: minden lehetséges.


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 7)

Az élethez kell is némi őrültség, máskülönben csupa szürke hétköznap lenne az egész.


----------



## danika92 (2010 Május 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## danika92 (2010 Május 7)

izé


----------



## danika92 (2010 Május 7)

ftr


----------



## danika92 (2010 Május 7)

thh


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 7)

4


----------



## xXxjocoxXx (2010 Május 7)

hellosztok!


----------



## xXxjocoxXx (2010 Május 7)

szükségem van arra a 20 üzenetre


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 7)

10


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

Köszönöm élek a lehetőséggel,mert van pár könyv amit csak így érek el!


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

csak,hogy ne ismételjem magam.


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

egy jó könyvért még ezt is!


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

egy jó könyvért még ezt is!meg ezt is


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

így azért hamar összejön.hála és áldás


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

ismétlés a tudás atyja.


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

ismétlés a tudás atyja.ezért ismétlek


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

és csak ismétlek


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

igyekszem,hogy össze jöjjön


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

a létezésben


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

minden egy


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

minden él és


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

minden,mindennel


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

kommunikál.


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

ne bánts,ne árts


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

istápolj,segíts


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

töménytelen törvény


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

négy igében.


----------



## somashaman (2010 Május 7)

tán már megvan


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

két picike pocok pöckölődik


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

az egyik picike pocok


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

pockon pöcköli a másik picike pockot


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

mire a pockon pöckölt


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

picike pocok


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

pockon pöcköli


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

az őt pockon pöckölő


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

picike pockot


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

remélem mindenki tudta követni a történetet


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

és ez.........?


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

ha


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

két kan galamb a gang alatt........


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

elkezdem


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

meg két kan galamb a gang alatt.........


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

ide


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

az négy kan galamb a gang alatt


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

irogatni


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

eme


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

szavakat


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

ez egy nyelvtörő,úgyhogy gyorsan kell mondani.....próbáld meg !!! Jó szórakozást .....már ha egyáltalán valaki elolvassa......remélem azért valakinek örömet szerez,mert jópofa játék....


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

hamar


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

meglesz


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

majd


----------



## Rixi68 (2010 Május 8)

na most már túlteljesítettem a tervet......is....


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

a


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

20


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

is


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

amivel


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

nemcsak


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

kapni


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

de


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

adni


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

szeretnék


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

eme


----------



## jorghegrande (2010 Május 8)

közösségnek


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Első hozzászólásom.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Második.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Negyedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Harmadik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Ötödik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Hatodik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Hetedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Nyolcadik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Kilencedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenegyedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenkettedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenharmadik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizennegyedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenötödik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenhatodik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenhetedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizennyolcadik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Tizenkilencedik.


----------



## kataparics (2010 Május 8)

Húszadik.


----------



## macy28 (2010 Május 8)

A türelem rózsát terem!!!


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

1


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

4


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

5


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

6


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

7


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

8


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

9


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

10


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

11


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

12


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

13


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

14


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

15


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

16


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

17


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

18


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

19


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

20


----------



## szlankab (2010 Május 8)

szuper!


----------



## basszintrom (2010 Május 8)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum  Van értelme...
Állandó tag szeretnék lenni...


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

hétfő


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

5


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

3


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

vasárnap


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

fagyi


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

munka


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)




----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

:d


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

belépés


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

krimi


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

olvasás


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

film


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

zene


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

éjszaka


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

nevetés


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

alvás?


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

joghurt


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

horkolás


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

szuszogás


----------



## bbildi (2010 Május 8)

kilépés


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

a


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

b


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

c


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

d


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

1


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

2


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

3


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

4


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

5


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

6


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

7


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

8


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

9


----------



## feri1960 (2010 Május 8)

10


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

hát akkor én is kezdem


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

és már csak 19


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

18


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

17


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

16


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

15


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 8)

14


----------



## cillancs (2010 Május 9)

*beléptem*

Kedves Itteniek,
egyelőre csak ismerkedem...
Üdv mindenkinek: cillancs


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

Akkor én is folytatom a sort,mert fontos,hogy állandó tag lehessek! 
6


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## Thalia (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

na, ez így érdekes lesz...


----------



## kopaszsop (2010 Május 9)

és 20 másodperc? mintha dc-n lenne az ember...


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

istenem


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

nagyon örülök, hogy betudtam regisztrálni.


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

és nagyon jó idő wan. de le kell telnie a 20 másodpercnek. xD


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

ma regisztráltam. igen. és leakarok tölteni he.


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

12


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

as


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

000


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

asd


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

0000


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

89852


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

20. üzenet he.. aki ki is találta.. xD


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

8745


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

crazyy.. xDDD fnéfépvnlsblénblébnéfbnféb.eabvbav.vdklévbblabsakbvkvkbkldvbdklbdvkldv


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

lkjjghhv


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

jkg 1455


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

de am. nekem kéne egy zene lehetőleg holnapra és nem tom letölteni mert nem telt le a 2 nap, és most lesz meg a 20. üzenet.. szal=/ búcsúzószámként énekelnénk a gálánkon deháát nem tom letlöteni! HELP! :'(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

ghdf


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

opjhgb


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

45218


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

lkogg


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

58622


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

8755


----------



## hozo11 (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## Nikcsi. (2010 Május 9)

rohadt jo.


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

ez nagyon jó


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

iuhiuh


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

hurrá


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

lkhzgfz


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

jhnjh


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

jhjkh


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

élkok


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

lkéllé


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

okoik


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

ppppp


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

okouhuhj


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

vvvv


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

őőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

űűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Ez nagyon kedves, és ha tényleg így van, akkor nagyon megkönnyíti, hogy az érdeklődők könnyebben hozzájussanak a feltett anyagokhoz. 20 hozzászólás és 48 óra. Gondolom azért a korlátozás, hogy akárki ne juthasson hozzá. Bár szerintem aki már egyszer már beregisztrált , talán már nem kellene ezzel bosszantani. De ezzel senkit sem akarok kritizálni. Csak egy futó gondolat volt. Na szóval akkor még 19 hozzászólás + 48 óra. A 48 óráról jut eszembe: volt egy kétrészes amerikai krimi is ilyen címmel.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

*A Szahara titka*

nnak, akit esetleg érdekel

A Szahara titka – magyar szinkronnal – 7 részes. 
Főszereplő: Michael York (Desmond Jordan) , Andie Mac Dowell (Atnhea), Ben Kingsley (Solomon), James Farentino (Timbuktu kalifája), David Soul (Ryker hadnagy) Miguel Bosé (El Halem)
A video minősége nem a legjobb, de ha nincs más…


http://data.hu/get/2385885/a_szahara_titka_1.001.html
http://data.hu/get/2386176/a_szahara_titka_1.002.html'
http://data.hu/get/2386971/a_szahara_titka_1.003.html'
http://data.hu/get/2387857/a_szahara_titka_1.004.html
http://data.hu/get/2386388/a_szahara_titka_1.005.html'
http://data.hu/get/2385971/a_szahara_titka_1.crc.html
vagy
http://data.hu/get/2385092/a_szahara_titka_1.crc.html



http://data.hu/get/2513440/a_szahara_titka_2.001.html
http://data.hu/get/2513441/a_szahara_titka_2.002.html
http://data.hu/get/2513444/a_szahara_titka_2.003.html
http://data.hu/get/2513443/a_szahara_titka_2.004.html
http://data.hu/get/2513438/a_szahara_titka_2.005.html'
http://data.hu/get/2513445/a_szahara_titka_2.crc.html

http://data.hu/get/2513442/a_szahara_titka_3.001.html
http://data.hu/get/2513446/a_szahara_titka_3.002.html
http://data.hu/get/2513447/a_szahara_titka_3.003.html
http://data.hu/get/2513453/a_szahara_titka_3.004.html'
http://data.hu/get/2513451/a_szahara_titka_3.005.html
http://data.hu/get/2513435/a_szahara_titka_3.crc.html

http://data.hu/get/2513452/a_szahara_titka_4.001.html
http://data.hu/get/2513449/a_szahara_titka_4.002.html
http://data.hu/get/2513437/a_szahara_titka_4.003.html
http://data.hu/get/2513436/a_szahara_titka_4.004.html
http://data.hu/get/2513448/a_szahara_titka_4.005.html
http://data.hu/get/2513454/a_szahara_titka_4.crc.html'

http://data.hu/get/2513434/a_szahara_titka_5.001.html'
http://data.hu/get/2513433/a_szahara_titka_5.002.html
http://data.hu/get/2513455/a_szahara_titka_5.003.html
http://data.hu/get/2518032/a_szahara_titka_5.004.html
http://data.hu/get/2513450/a_szahara_titka_5.005.html
http://data.hu/get/2513439/a_szahara_titka_5.crc.html

http://data.hu/get/2518026/a_szahara_titka_6.001
http://data.hu/get/2518025/a_szahara_titka_6.002
http://data.hu/get/2518033/a_szahara_titka_6.003
http://data.hu/get/2518024/a_szahara_titka_6.004
http://data.hu/get/2518028/a_szahara_titka_6.005
http://data.hu/get/2518037/a_szahara_titka_6.crc

http://data.hu/get/2518031/a_szahara_titka_7.001
http://data.hu/get/2518038/a_szahara_titka_7.002
http://data.hu/get/2518036/a_szahara_titka_7.003
http://data.hu/get/2518035/a_szahara_titka_7.004
http://data.hu/get/2518027/a_szahara_titka_7.005
http://data.hu/get/2518030/a_szahara_titka_7.crc

jelszó nincs

Angol nyelven, jó minőségben:
http://data.hu/get/2392328/Secret.doc.html
(ez a rapidshare-ről leszedve, tényleg jó minőségű, horvát és angol srt van hozzá, amit csak ki kell cserélni erre:
Magyar felirat hozzá:
http://data.hu/get/2409876/magyar_felirat_Secret_of_Sahara.zip.html


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

tfg


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

*Szahara titka - rapidos*

Az egyszerűség kedvéért, jelszó a lista végén

http://rapidshare.com/files/343306299/SOS1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343331038/SOS1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343364579/SOS1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343395368/SOS1.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343429429/SOS1.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343462957/SOS1.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/343469516/SOS1.part7.rar



http://rapidshare.com/files/346695756/SOS2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346731604/SOS2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346765908/SOS2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346800391/SOS2.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346836815/SOS2.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346870348/SOS2.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/346870363/SOS2.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/350218028/SOS3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350268929/SOS3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350297295/SOS3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350332779/SOS3.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350370636/SOS3.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350411210/SOS3.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/350415201/SOS3.part7.rar
pass: www.forumfilmovi.com

http://rapidshare.com/files/353270555/SOS4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353311821/SOS4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353364158/SOS4.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353398449/SOS4.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353429928/SOS4.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353464530/SOS4.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/353469728/SOS4.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/355825525/SOS5.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/355861301/SOS5.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/355894574/SOS5.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/356311604/SOS5.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/356341967/SOS5.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/356370754/SOS5.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/356373217/SOS5.part7.rar





http://rapidshare.com/files/359726035/SOS6.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/359762528/SOS6.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/359796741/SOS6.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/359833568/SOS6.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/360087081/SOS6.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/360116195/SOS6.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/360121514/SOS6.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/362454475/SOS7.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/362489725/SOS7.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/362520575/SOS7.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/362549870/SOS7.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/362576903/SOS7.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/362778835/SOS7.part6.rar


pass: www.forumfilmovi.com


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

*20 hozzászólás*

Hát azért, ahhoz már jó vastag bőr kell legyen az ember képén, hogy három karakterrel elintézze. Legalább annyit írj, hogy "szép napot", vagy "most éppen esik az eső". bár lehet, hogy drága az időd, de attól tartok, hogy a 48 órát akkor i ski kell várnod. Akinek nem inge, ne vegye magára.


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

lkjlkl


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

aaaaa


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

*20 tanács*

Haver, ez már 6 karakter, határozottan fejlődsz.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Na, öregem még 3-4 üzenet, kb 15 leütés és már csak 48 órát kell várnod. ha szerencséd van nem veszik észre és nem törlik ki. Kitartás és az erő legyen veled.


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

áőllk


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Áll még az egri vár?


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

szép napot


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

igen áll


----------



## samurai761 (2010 Május 9)

bocsi azt hittem ide bármit írhatok hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás_!!!
legalább is azt olvastam az elején!!!


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 9)

már nem emlékszem mennyinél is tartottam?!


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 9)

Én azonban én vagyok, és akkor sem változtatom meg az ízlésemet, ha az egész emberiségnek egybehangzóan más is a véleménye. Ha nekem nem tetszik valami, hát nem tetszik és kész. A világon semmi okát sem látom, miért kellene tetszést majmolnom, csak azért, mert embertársaim többségének tetszik valami, vagy legalábbis úgy tesznek, mintha tetszenék nekik. Abban, hogy mi tetszik, vagy mi nem tetszik nekem, nem indulhatok a divat után.
Jack London


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

samurai761 írta:


> bocsi azt hittem ide bármit írhatok hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás_!!!
> legalább is azt olvastam az elején!!!



Igen, csakhogy időközben a staff is kapcsolt - legalábbis tudomásom szerint - mert csak a -pont az ilyen 3-4 karakteres üzenetek miatt, mondom akinek nem inge ... - az értelmes hozzászólásokat veszik figyelembe, szóval én úgy tudom, az ilyen ilyen "offokat" törlik. Szóval szerintem, inkább fogj egy könyvet vagy újságot, és pár részletet másolj be, szerintem azzal előbb eléred, hogy letölthess.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

sirith írta:


> már nem emlékszem mennyinél is tartottam?!



Elvileg 9-nél, egyébként baloldalt fent, az adatlapodnál láthatod.


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 9)

Én úgy értelmeztem, hogy ide mindenki a maga tetszésének megfelelő dolgokat írhatja be. Attól, hogy valakinek az a véleménye, hogy jobb azt írni, hogy "de jó, itt ma esik a hó", mint négy ő-t egymás után, nem illene a másikat kigúnyolni. SZVSZ


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 9)

Köszi, most már látom.
Azért az is hasznos, hogy nem kell fejben tartani hol tartok......


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

sirith írta:


> Én úgy értelmeztem, hogy ide mindenki a maga tetszésének megfelelő dolgokat írhatja be. Attól, hogy valakinek az a véleménye, hogy jobb azt írni, hogy "de jó, itt ma esik a hó", mint négy ő-t egymás után, nem illene a másikat kigúnyolni. SZVSZ




Oh, elnézést, ha bárkinek is belegyalogoltam a lelkivilágába. De ettől függetlenül az offokat tovvábbra is törölni fogják. Úgyhogy ha megfogadtok egy baráti tanácsot, ezzel ne nagyon próbálkozzatok, mert nem értek célt. Persze ízlések és pofonok különbözők. Egyébként már megírtam, ezzel a 20 hozzászászólásos cirkusszal csak bosszantják a népet.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Jó étvágyat a vasárnapi ebédhez mindekinek. Csám-csám-csám.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

- Ez a másfél év is jól kezdôdik - mormogta a 13. Pác Tivald, amíg a detektív

csuklójára tette a karperecet és felkérte egyben, hogy hacsak lehetséges, fogja

be a száját.

- Kérem:. . - dünnyögte sértôdötten, mert nem szerette, ha mindenbôl ilyen nagy

ügyet csinálnak.

Az egyik detektív közölte vele, hogy ha van pénze, akkor autón is mehetnek a

rendôrségre.

- Még mit nem! Színházba ne vigyem magukat?!

A másik detektív felhívta a figyelmet acra a körülményre, hogy fájdalmas

következményekkel jár, ha valakit szájon vágnak, és minek gyűjteni a pofonokat,

amikor öreg napjaira e takarékosságának tôkéje aligha jelentheti életének

nyugalmas alkonyát. Azután 13. Pác Tivaldot jobbról-balról, karjainál fogva

elvezették éppen Honduras fôvárosának, Tegucigalpának legnépesebb utcáján

végig.

Bizonyára csodálja az olvasó, hogy egy bűnözôt azon elôzetes számozással

említek; mely inkább a királyok neveinek elöljárója, nehogy valamelyik

uralkodót a hasonnevű elôdjével ôsszecseréljék. Nem is jó rágondolni, hogy

számozás nélkül mi lenne például Franciaországban a néhai Lajosokkal?l Azért

még ne higgyük, hogy 13. Pác Tivald az alvilág királya volt. Az alvilág nem

foglalkozik királyválasztással, mivel az alkotmány, továbbá az ezzel

kapcsolatos törvényhozás, a jogrend és a közbiztonság szemükben valóságos

anarchiát jelent.

13. Pác Tivald, mint a neve is mutatja, könnyen és gyakran került Pácba. Így

azután a Pác gúnynév mellé elnevezték ôt a Tizenhármasnak, ami tudvalevôleg

szerencsétlen szám.

Bizonyára azért, mert kevés.

Hogy Tivaldnak miért keresztelték, azt maga sem tudta.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Na ez vajon miből van? Inkább elárulom: Rejtő Jenő egyik könyvéből.

Miért keresztelte egy szép hangú devonhire-i lakatos éppen Tivaldnak a fiát, ez

egyike a rejtélyeknek, melyek az eljövendô korok lélekbúváraira várnak. Miben

nyilvánult egyébként a 13. Tivald nevű Pác balszerencséje? Íme:

Képzeljünk el egy 13. Pác Tivaldot, aki a világ legjelesebb kasszafúrója,

bűnügyi szakkörökben ôszinte elimeréssel ejtik ki a nevét. Minden közeli ôrszem

úgy keresi, ha említik, mintha sietve gratulálni akarna a Pác-féle lótusz alakú

hidegvágás utolérhetetlen különlegességéhez. Ugyes volt, körültekintô, óvatos,

gyors, intelligens, és mégis. . .

Mondjuk, betör a Tridey és Tsa. cégnél. Gyönyörűen. Elsôrangú munka. Mesés

eltávozás. Hatvanezer dollár zsákmány. Rövidesen két óra járásnyirá a tett

színhelyétôl vidáman fütyörészik.

Erre elüti egy autó!

A köcülállók ámuldoznak, mert amíg mentôkocsiba emelik, csak úgy szálldosnak a

dollárok, mintha jókora négyszögleteslevéleket hullajtana az ôsz valamelyik út

menti, hervadozó pénzfáról.

De neth. A sérült zsebébôl hullik a pénz.

Persze; mire magáhoztér, ott áll egy nyájas fôfelügyelô az ágya mellétt és

mosolyogva csóválja a fejét.

Ez a Pác! A 13. Tivald! Ez mindig kifogja a balszerencsét! Közismert, szinte

népszerű volt eme balszerencséje miatt.

Amikor 13. Pác különösen derült, tavaszi napokon feltette szalmakalapját,

szembejövô ismerôsei visszafordultak és hazasiettek gumikabátjukért, mert ha

Pácon szalmakalap van, akkor rövidesen túlnyomóan nedves idô várható.

13. Pác Tivald Iegfeljebb annyiban különbözött a többi balszecencsés

embertársától, hogy vidám volt. Kóborolt a világban, és röhögött a saját

balszerencséjén. Az volt a jelszava, hogy "fügyülök rám". Azt is mondta néha,

kaján kárörömmel, hogy: "úgy kell nekem, minek jöttem a világra!"

Lassanként felhag7lott a kasszafúrással, csak ritkán és különlegesen

alkalmasnak látszó esetekben kezdett munkába. De hogy lehet számára

különlegesen alkalmas eset?

A balszerencse a legjobb lehetôséget is börtönnel fejezteti be. Viszont a

szerencse a Iegsötétebb pillanatokban is váratlanul segítségére siet a

kasszafúrónak. Az utóbbi eset l3.

Pác Tivald elôtt ismeretlen volt. Így lett a legkíválóbb kasszafúró lassanként

hobóvá. Egy-egy jó tréfát, egy-egy jól sikerült ökölcsapást többre tartott

mindennél. Hogy idônként valamelyik nagyvárosban a hobó kasszafúró lett, majd a

büntetés letöltése után ismét hobóvá vált, ez érdekesen,tarkította életét.

Negyvenen túl, deresedô fejjel, vidáman járta a világot, a börtönöket, és

tudta, hogy mindenben balcserencséje van. Ezért ismerték úgy az alvilágban,

mint 13. Pác Tivaldot.

A Pencroft vezétéknév már elôtte is homályos volt.

Hondurasban néhány kisebb-nagyobb munka terhelte a lelküsmeretét, ezért most a

várható büntetésrôl és bűneirôl hevenyészett nyersmérleget csinált, miközben a

két detektív karjainál fogva vezette. Legfeljebb két esetet bizonyítanak rá. És

mondjuk Guadalcamál azt a harmadikat.

A Marlow-esetet megússza: Nem is gondolják, hogy l 3. Pác munkája.

Ez nem az ô stílusa volt. Ugyanis az átkozott emlékű, legendás zsákmány

Marlow-éknál besurranással kezdôdött, és ez nem vall rá. Késôbb csodás

hidegvágás útján sikerült kiemelnie a páncélszekrénybôl a hondurasi

társaságokban annyira csodált Marlow-féle családi briliánsokat, de a besurranás

szépséghibáján ez mit sem változtat. És utóbb sem ütötte el jármű. Az alvilág

úgy vélte, hogy Pác Tivaldot ilyen zsákmány alapján trónfosztottnak tekintheti.

Kézenfekvô feltevés.

A balszerencse olyan, mint a szerelmes nô: semmi köze az ésszerűséghez. Olykor

látszólag minden ésszerűség ellenére csatlakozik valakihez, dé éppúgy elhagyja

minden konstalálható ok nélkül egyik pillanatról a másikra.


----------



## sirith (2010 Május 9)

Nem tudom honnan veszel ilyen bennfentes infókat, de jó lenne, ha beleolvasgatnál a többi hozzászólásba is. Van aki az abc betűit írogatta be, van aki egyszerűen visszaszámolt 20tól. És ha jól láttam a kormányos indította ezt a részt, ő is azt írja, hogy itt mindenki írhat, amit akar. Ha nem hiszed járj utána: első bejegyzés.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Na jó. Eza "Néma revolverek városa" első fejezete.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Ha, te mondod ... biztosan jobban tudod. Sok sikert. Én azért igyekszem betartani a játékszabályokat.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

"És ha jól láttam a kormányos indította ezt a részt, ő is azt írja, hogy itt mindenki írhat, amit akar." 
Valóban ilyesmit írtak a topic nyitásakor február 21-én. Most május 9 van. Szerintem azért a vezérkar időközben meggondolhatta magát, nem? Azért nem csodálkozzon senki, ha akár 21-szer beüzen 4 "ö"-t, eltelik a 48 óra és nem tud majd letölteni.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

És ez kitől lehet vajon:

"Az élet olyan, mint a nyári öltöny mellénye: rövid és céltalan".


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Na, viszlát 2 nap múlva. Amúgy is jön a spanyol nagydíj.


----------



## sihegy (2010 Május 9)

Nekünk ez az egyik kedvenc oldalunk. Vannak rajta dalok,játékok. Angol tanításhoz is használom.
http://www.uptoten.com/kids/uptoten-home.html


----------



## girgo (2010 Május 9)

Hello!


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok! 
Gitár kottákra lenne szükségem lehet múlatós , régi magyar slágerek , dalok akkordok.


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


jó lenne nekem karaoke zene


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 9)

tomi2008 írta:


> És ez kitől lehet vajon:
> 
> "Az élet olyan, mint a nyári öltöny mellénye: rövid és céltalan".



az istentől szerintem


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 9)

girgo írta:


> Hello!



szevasz


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Minden további szövegelés helyett:

Tag az, aki regisztrált, de a regisztráció óta nem telt el 48 óra, és nem érte el a 20 hozzászólást . Nincs módjuk a csatolások megtekintésére, valamint TOPIC és blog megnyitására.

A CH nem engedélyezi: 
A tematikus topicokban az offolást / udvariassági formulák, megköszönés, privát beszélgetések, a fórum használatával kapcsolatos "oktatás" stb./, ez privát beszélgetésben történik.
Részletesen lásd alább a szabályzatban.


A CanadaHun szabályzata 

I. A CH célja, filozófiája és szerepvállalása:

A CH elsődleges célja: a magyar kultúra ápolása, terjesztése, továbbá a magyarul beszélő emberek kulturális kapcsolatainak segítése. 
A CH nem egy letöltő oldal, hanem egy közösségi fórum, ahol a tagok - a világ minden részéről – kulturált formában klubéletet élhetnek, blogot vezethetnek, véleményt cserélhetnek. 
A CH a művészi tevékenységet folytató tagjai részére a megfelelő fórumban publikálási lehetőséget biztosít, alkotásaikat közkinccsé teszi. Az alkotás nyilvánossá tétele egyben azt is jelenti, hogy azt a fórum más tagjai idézhetik, felhasználhatják hozzászólásaikban. Ugyanakkor a CH törekszik a jogtiszta működésre. 
A Fórum alaptevékenységén túl minden más tevékenységhez a CH engedélye szükséges.
A Fórum nem vállal felelősséget a tagok által adott információkért, feltöltött anyagokért.
A Fórum a 2001.évi CVIII. Törvény (EKT) rendelkezése szerint jár el.


II. A CH felhasználói:

Általános jogok: a CH-t bárki ellenszolgáltatás nélkül használhatja.
Adatvédelem: A CH tagjai számára adatvédelmet biztosít.

Bizonyos nickek használatát a CH szabályzata megtiltja, és ezek ellen a moderátorok jogosultak fellépni:
* az ismert drogok, a drog előállításához,terjesztéséhez és használatához szükséges eszközök
* pedofíliára utaló nickek
* escort szolgáltatásra utaló nickek
* webcímek mint nick
* gyűlöletkeltő, uszító felhasználói nevek
* pornográf/vulgáris nickek használata * történelmi személyek, jelenkori közéleti szereplők neve vagy egyéb, jogokkal védett nevek, elnevezések
* minden, amit jogszabály vagy a jóizlés nem tűr meg.

Felhasználók: 

*Vendégek - nem regisztrált felhasználók 
Jogosultságuk: kizárólagosan a belépésre és a számukra engedélyezett tartalom megtekintésére korlátozódik, valamint nincs módjuk megtekinteni a csatolt fájlokat.

*Tag: A CH tagja az lehet, aki egyetért a CH céljaival, filozófiájával és szerepvállalásával, és elfogadja és betartja a CH szabályzatát. 

-Tag az, aki regisztrált, de a regisztráció óta nem telt el 48 óra, és nem érte el a 20 hozzászólást . Nincs módjuk a csatolások megtekintésére, valamint TOPIC és blog megnyitására. 

- Állandó tag az, akinek regisztrációja óta legalább 48 óra eltelt, és elérte a 20 hozzászólást. A fórum összes szolgáltatását igénybe veheti.


III. Elvárások:

A CH nem engedélyezi: 
* Politikával, pártokkal, politikusokkal és az ezekhez kapcsolódó nézetekkel, irányvonalakkal kapcsolatos bármilyen megnyilvánulást ;
* Vallás és hitélet propagálását, térítést, agitálást;
* Pornográf tartalmat, pedofil megnyilvánulásokat, valamint a jó ízlést sértő képek, szövegek elhelyezését; * A jelképek, nemzetek, nemzeti jelképek, vallási és identitási kisebbségek szidalmazását, gyalázását; kegyeletsértést, gyűlöletkeltést;
* Mások személyes adatainak publikálását ; 
* Saját vagy mások e-mail címének a TOPIC-ban való közzétételét;
* Linkek feltételét; 
* A topicockban reklámtevékenységet;
* Vulgáris vagy személyeskedő hangnemet, kulturálatlan megnyilvánulásokat;
* A helyesírás kritikáját, értelemszerűen ez nem vonatkozik a nyelvoktatásra;
* A tematikus topicokban az offolást / udvariassági formulák, megköszönés, privát beszélgetések, a fórum használatával kapcsolatos "oktatás" stb./, ez privát beszélgetésben történik; 
* Semmiféle gyűjtést (pénz, tárgyak, szolgáltatások, stb), szervezetekbe való belépés szervezését, felméréseket, közvéleménykutatást stb. a CH nem engedélyez, a visszaélések elkerülése érdekében előzetes engedélyhez köti.



IV. A CanadaHun tisztségviselői

A tisztségviselőket az adminisztrátor nevezi ki, és felügyeli a munkájukat.

*Kormányos feladata és jogköre : 
A Kormányos felelős a CH szabályzatának és működési elveinek betartattatásáért, a TOPIC-ok rendjének megtartásáért, a vitás helyzetek kezeléséért, 
a kulturált hangnem biztosításáért; 
Az általa irányított területen a tagok segítéséért, a jó hangulat megteremtéséért.
A kormányos jogosult: 
Eltávolítani (moderálni) az alapelvekkel ellentétes hozzászólásokat egészben, vagy annak részletét. 
Továbbá javaslattal élhet az adminisztrátor számára TOPIC-ok megszüntetésére . Indokolt esetben ideiglenesen vagy véglegesen felfüggesztheti a fórum tagjainak regisztrációját.


*A Hites linkvizsgálók feladata és jogköre:
A Hites linkvizsgáló a Kormányos munkáját segíti azáltal, hogy felülvizsgálja az engedélyezett linkek aktivítását, a topicban elhelyezett hozzászólásokat. 
A Hites linkvizsgáló jogosult: A Tagok és a Kormányos figyelmét felhívni a szabálytalanság kijavítására, moderálására. 
Egyéb önálló jogkörrel nem rendelkezik.

A tisztségviselők intézkedéseit nyilvánosan minősíteni nem lehet. A vitás kérdések rendezése a tag és a tisztségviselő között privátban történhet.
Amennyiben a felhasználó sérelmezi a Kormányos intézkedését, indokolt esetben az adminisztrátorhoz fordulhat orvoslásért. 
A tagság ideiglenes vagy végleges felfüggesztése esetén az adminisztrátornál a [email protected] címen tudsz fellebbezni.
A panasz bejelentésének konkrét esetleírást kell tartalmaznia, valamint azt, hogy mi a sérelem tárgya. A panasz bejelentésének halasztó hatálya nincs. 
A tulajdonosok nem vállalnak felelősséget a moderálás elégtelenségéből adódó károkért vagy kellemetlenségekért. 


Jelentés a kormányosnak: Amennyiben a Szabályzattal vagy a törvényességgel ellentétes jelenséget észlelsz, kérjük, jelentsd a kormányosnak, hogy intézkedni tudjon. A jelentésgombot a hozzászólások jobb, felső sarkában találod meg.


*Adminisztrátor feladata és jogköre - A CH legmagasabb operatív vezetője.
Jogosult: az oldal teljes irányítására, kizárólagossága van a TOPIC-ok megszüntetésére, a tisztségviselők intézkedéseinek felülvizsgálatára.


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

jani 07 írta:


> az istentől szerintem



Valamennyien lord Bannister lakásán voltak együtt, aki fiatal feleségével alig

huszonnégy órája érkezett haza nászútról. Jelen volt a rehabil!tált Brandes

hadnagy is, és Mrs. Weston szintén megjelent. Öreg napjaira végre tökéletesen

boldognak érezte magát: De nem hiányzott Mr. Bradford sem, tekintélyének és

józan ítélőképességének teljes súlyával.

Elsősorban valamennyien megállapították magukban, hogy Evelyn a világ legszebb

asszonya, lord Bannister még e megáapításnál is egy fokkal szebbnek látta a

feleségét.

Újra és újra elmondták a csodálatos kaland minden részletét, vidámak és

szomorúak voltak közben, de alapjában véve igen boldogok.

- Milyen furcsa -mondta Westonné -, mennyi apró körülménynek kellett

találkozni, hogy minden így történjen, mint ahogy történt.

- És mi célból? Hol van az a filozófus, aki megfelel erre? - kérdezte Brandes

hadnagy tűnődve.

- Én orvos vagyok -felelte Bannister, és Evelynre nézett. -De van a családban

egy kitűnô bölcsész, aki bizonyára meg tud felelni erre a kérdésre.

Mr. Bradford úgy vélte, hogy reá vonatkozik a célzás, és lassan, elmélyülten

így szólt: - Az életünk olyan, mint egy nyári ruha mellénye: rövid és céltalan.

Rejtő Jenő: A szőke ciklon


----------



## Brutus56 (2010 Május 9)

*kösz*

nagyon jó


----------



## Brutus56 (2010 Május 9)

2010


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Hogy letölthess és állandó tag legyél
2010-02-05 02:33 PM, elke által 
Frissítve 2010-03-01 08:29 PM elke által
20 értelmes hozzászólás kell, és akkor válsz állandó taggá. Aminek az előnye, hogy mindent látsz és minden kincshez, feltöltéshez hozzáférsz a 48 órás időkorlát után.
Ez alatt az idő alatt van időd áttanulmányozni a regisztrációdnál sietősen elfogadott Fórumszabályzat -ot, ahol sok hasznos információ van. Fórum GY.I.K. ( kattints rá)

Tehát megszerzed a 20 hozzászólást és utánna vársz 48 órát hogy állandó taggá válj. Nem a regisztrációtól számolja a rendszer az időt hanem a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésétől.

Ha minden topikba (témába) beteszel egy mosolyt, vagy "jaj de jó téma", - "ez engem is érdekel" "köszi" stb. Ezeket nem a témába illő hozzászólásnak (off-nak) vesszük, és kitöröljük.Tehát elvesződnek a hozzászólásaid.
KÖSZÖNŐ gomb minden hozzászólás alatt található használjátok bátran!


----------



## Brutus56 (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Ha minden topikba (témába) beteszel egy mosolyt, vagy "jaj de jó téma", - "ez engem is érdekel" "köszi" stb. Ezeket nem a témába illő hozzászólásnak (off-nak) vesszük, és kitöröljük.Tehát elvesződnek a hozzászólásaid.
Ennél egyértelműbben már nem tudom ...


----------



## kicsicsillag68 (2010 Május 9)

Köszi


----------



## girgo (2010 Május 9)

valami


----------



## krisztina533 (2010 Május 9)

szia


----------



## krisztina533 (2010 Május 9)

jo az oldal


----------



## krisztina533 (2010 Május 9)

mindenhova ez kell


----------



## Lucius Malfoy (2010 Május 9)

Hö. Hát ez tök vicces. És akkor ide addig irogatsz, amíg nem lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás? Hát ez full poén.


----------



## krisztina533 (2010 Május 9)

hát igen ez röhely


----------



## krisztina533 (2010 Május 9)

de ha ez kell


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Május 9)

Tudjátok egyszer egy számítógépszerelő ismerősöm mesélte a következő történetet:
Felhívja egy ügyfél, hogy nem működik a számítógépe. Megpróbált neki segíteni telefonon keresztül, de semmi, a gép továbbra sem működik. Mondja neki a haver, hogy nézze meg a csatlakozókat, hátha kilazult valamelyik. Azt mondja az user, hogy nem látja, sötét van. A haver: "Kedves uram, akkor talán kapcsolja fel a villanyt". Mire az user: "Nem tudom." Haver:"Miért nem?" Ügyfél: "Nincs villany a lakásban." A haver: "Uram, nagyon sajnálom, itt már nincs segítség. Ugye megvannak még a dobozok, amiben a számítógépet vásárolta?" -Felhasználó: "Igen." -Szerelő: "Akkor szerelje szét, pakolja be a dobozokba és vigye vissza a szaküzletbe."


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 9)

köszi


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 19.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 18.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 17.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 16.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 15.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 14.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 13.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 12.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 11.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 10.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 9.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 8.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 7.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 6.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 5.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 4.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 3.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 2.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Még 1.


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Bingó!!!


----------



## meola2 (2010 Május 9)

Hm, lehet, hogy rosszul számoltam???


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

Pár napja regisztráltam, nagyon örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt  Külön köszönet a a segítségért, hogy minél hamarabb és könnyebben kigyűjthessem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

12


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## Bogiz (2010 Május 9)

Hurrá!


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

1 hello


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

2 mindenkinek


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

3 szep napot


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

4 szep hetet


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

szep honapot


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

szep evet


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

szep eletet


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

es meg sok sok jo dolgot


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
Kösz!


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

kiss


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

es mar van 10, kezdodik a visszaszamlalas


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Csuda jónak tartom ezt az oldalt!


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

Jó az oldal


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

Már van 4


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Nagyon segítőkészek és kedvesek itt egymással az emberek!


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Annyira jó ezt tapasztalni a mai világban!


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

mire gondolsz?


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Kár hogy a mindennapokban és az utcán nem tapasztalni segítőkészséget az emberek között. :-(


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## flala (2010 Május 9)

Ez ellenlehet tenni!


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Én próbálok is tenni érte!


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Kedves és mosolygós vagyok az utcán a szembejövőkkel, a buszon tolongókkal stb.


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

... mindenzt annak reményében, hogy ha én ilyen vagyok másokkal, hátha mások is viszonozzák ugyanezt


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

És szeretek így élni!


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Úgy gondolom, hogy szerezhetünk egy idegennek is egy jó napot azzal, ha rámosolygunk az utcán.


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

1.


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Önzetlenül


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Hiszen nem kerül semmibe!


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

Es koszonom szepen a jo tanacsot.


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## Veronyk11 (2010 Május 9)

Nagyon kedves a tobbiektol hogy segitenek


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Én is köszönöm a tippet annak aki kitaláta ezt a "kiskaput"!


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

További jó, pihenéssel teli vasárnapot mindnekinek!


----------



## o_csilly (2010 Május 9)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Nagyon jó ötlet volt ez a topic! Nagy köszönet érte!


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Igazából semmi olyan nem jut most eszembe, ami értelmesnek számít és kitesz 20 hozzászólást, ezért következzen most egy ősi norvég versike. A címe: Tanulj!


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld meg a víztől követni utadat,*

Tanuld meg a tűztől: mindből hamu marad.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanulj az árnyéktól őrködni éberen,*

Tanulj a sziklától megállni helyeden.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuljál a Naptól, mely nyugovóra tér,*
Tanulj a szellőtől, mely lombok közt pihen:*
Hogyan kell életed leélni csendesen.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld meg tőlük, hisz mindenik testvéred:*
Hogy kell szépen élni és szépen halni meg.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld a féregtől: semmi sem fölösleg,*
Tanulj a rózsától tisztán maradni meg.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld meg a lángtól elégetni szennyed,*
Tanuld a folyótól: utadból ne térj meg.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanulj az árnyéktól alázatos lenni,*
Tanulj meg a Naptól szüntelen haladni.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld négy évszaktól ismerni az időt,*
Tanuld a csillagtól, hogy az Égben erőd.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanulj a tücsöktől: ha magad vagy, zenélj.*
Tanuld el a Holdtól, hogy semmitől ne félj.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Belátást a sastól, s ha vállad súly nyomja,*
Nézd meg, milyen terheket cipel a hangya.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanuld a virágtól, hogy légy szép és kecses,*
Tanulj kismadártól: szabadon repülgess.*


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Tanulj a báránytól: legyél szelíd, mint ő,*
Mindentől tanuljál, mert minden veszendő.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Úgy figyelj utadon, mi célodhoz viszen,*
Tanítson, mi meghal, s LÉTED ÖRÖK LEGYEN!


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Vége


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Sajnos, nem tudom, ki fordította a versikét.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Kíváncsi lettem volna rá. Illetve arra is, hogy mindez hogy hangzik eredeti nyelven... de majd még kutatok, hátha rálelek a norvég verzióra is.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Bár azt nem szándékozom közzétenni, mivel gyanítom, a többség nem tud norvégul.


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Még egyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy ilyen gyorsan létrehozhattam a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## zizzis25 (2010 Május 9)

Csodás az oldal, tele különleges csemegékkel! Csak így tovább!


----------



## dorikap (2010 Május 9)

nekem már megvan és mégsem engedi,h letöltsek


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 igen nem nehez


----------



## csiralovas7 (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok,kedves kolléganőimtől hallottam erröl az oldalról.tök jó


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

hat igen ez szivas


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

csiralovas7 írta:


> sziasztok,kedves kolléganőimtől hallottam erröl az oldalról.tök jó


 szerintem is


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

tok zsir


----------



## csiralovas7 (2010 Május 9)

aki gyerekekkel foglalkozik talál magánnak elég sok info anyagot ,köszi


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

o ez a sok hozzaszolas


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

csiralovas7 írta:


> aki gyerekekkel foglalkozik talál magánnak elég sok info anyagot ,köszi


 na ja


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## skotgabesz83 (2010 Május 9)

allati az oldal


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

Mégegyszer..


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

+2


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

+3


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

+1  6


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

7 :8:


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

10 :222:


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

11 :9:


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

12..


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

19 vagy 20?


----------



## simzaza (2010 Május 9)

21 kiss


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

*3*

3


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

:d


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

kiss


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

Szóval ha Én most ide írok,már csak 19 hozzászólást kell beírnom?


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

Elnézést az értelmetlenségemért...de akkor számolok...19


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

14...még sok van hátra...XD


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

12


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

11..huh má el vesztettem a fonalat


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

rgghjgj


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

köszi a segítséget!...szaltehát ott tartottam...10


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

124042


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

hablaty nyelven is lehet írni?hmm....akkor asdfglkjh...jó játékXD


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

667865325672476231123123


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

kalskdjáAPJ


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

9...


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

még a végén abba se hagyom 20-nál


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

8...haladok


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

_a_ + _b_ = _b_ + _a_


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

:d


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

elszámolok csilimillióig


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

(_a_ + _b_) + _c_ = _a_ + (_b_ + _c_)


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

már lehet megvan a 20


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

_a__b_ = _b__a_


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

tyű valaki itt nagyon vágja a matekot...


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

messze van az még  (_a__b_)_c_ = _a_(_b__c_)


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

bcgfjgdfbhh h hff hshs h j j:33::33:


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

nekem még 4 kell...


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

kjfáaifcklmaklmaslémcléaskclémjléűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűsaclmnaops


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

Annie_89 írta:


> tyű valaki itt nagyon vágja a matekot...



Valamivel ki kell tölteni a teret


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

ABCD...meg stb.


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

és 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

(_a_ + _b_)(_a_ − _b_) = _a_2 − _b_2 megárt a matek érettségi


----------



## turogomboc11 (2010 Május 9)

na sziasztok!


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

nah uccso üzenetemként Agyő MindenkiSZiasztok!...mék tőteniXD


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

ballag már a vén diák...


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

isten veletek


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

(_a_ + _b_)(_a_ + _b_) = _a_2 + _b_2 + 2_a__b_


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

(_a_ − _b_)(_a_ − _b_) = _a_2 + _b_2 − 2_a__b_


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

papparam param


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

87654


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

nah ismét Én,úgy tűnik nem volt elég a 20 kiváló hozzászólásom


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

füttyfürütty(élőben jobban menne)


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

321


----------



## Annie_89 (2010 Május 9)

ha megint visza küld h nem enged leszedni vmiért...felrobbanok...Amen


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

ha most regisztráltál, akkor még 48 órát várnod kell a 20 komment mellett


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

vasárnap


----------



## Aysel (2010 Május 9)

*


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

3vasárnap


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

4hét


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

Budapest


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

6kedd


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

komárom


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Nagyon szepen koszonom


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

ez jo otlet


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

12 eszter


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

123


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

m


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

555555555


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

asvi


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

még ilyet ... hogy ez szükséges!


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

posta


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

qwertz


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

777777


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

gthsrthsghs


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

era


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

634873645354


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Szerdahely


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

99999


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

pozsony


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

1111


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

995252226


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

topolya


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

11111111


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

hmmmmmmmm..........12


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

minek ez


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

uncsi ez a móka!


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

de ha szükséges........


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Hjgghjgjzdtjcng


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*1*

- Egy alapvetoen hülye családból származom. Az apám színbolond volt. 
Egy bankban dolgozott, de elkapták, ahogy A4-es papírokat lopott.


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

ám legyen


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

00000000000011111111111444444444


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

166666666


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

baba


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*2*

- Öregapám az Észak - Dél elleni háborúban a Nyugat-ért harcolt.


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Hat az gaz


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

Tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Jjkkhjg


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

húúúúúúú


----------



## hulio11 (2010 Május 9)

na végre


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*3*

- Amikor születtem az orvos kijött a váróterembe, és így szólt 
apámhoz: "Amit tudtunk, mindent megtettünk, de mégis kinyomta 
magát."


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

jó sok jó feltöltést lehet itt találni


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Ppppppppppppp


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

já já jipi jipi


----------



## llupika502 (2010 Május 9)

no egy bónusz


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Rof rof rof


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

nagyon köszönöm azoknak akik létrehozták ezt az oldalt


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## athlonx21 (2010 Május 9)

Utolso


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

és azoknak is akik feltöltöttek vmit


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*4*

- Amikor keresztelni vittek a templomba, a pap így szólt: "Most 
keresztelni hozták, vagy feláldozni?"


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

még kell egy pár hozzászólás...


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*5*

- Amikor még kisebb gyerek voltam, le akartak fényképezni, és egy 
reklámot csinálni fogamzásgátló tabletta propagálására. Úgyhogy volt 
egypár élményem.


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

még1


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*6*

- Mondhatnám, hogy a szüleim nem szerettek. A kádban általában 
hajszárítóval és rádióval játszottam.


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

meg még1


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*7*

- Egyszer emberrablók raboltak el, és elküldték apámnak az egyik 
ujjamat. Azt üzente vissza nekik, hogy neki több bizonyíték kell!


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*8*

- Gyerekként egy esetben elvesztem. Megláttam egy rendort, és 
megkértem ot, hogy segítsen megkeresni a családomat. Ezt 
mondtam: "Gondolja, biztos úr, hogy valaha is megtalálom oket?" Erre 
o ezt válaszolta: "Nem tudom, fiam. Van egy pár hely,ahova 
elbújhattak."


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

Szép estét!


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

jók ezek a viccek


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*9*

- Amikor farsang van, a szülok úgy próbálják beöltöztetni a 
gyerekeiket, hogy úgy nézzenek ki, mint én. Tavaly az egyik gyerek 
megpróbálta letépni a pofámat.


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*10*

- Dolgoztam már állatkertben is. A vendégek azt kérdeztek, hogy 
mennyit fogok még noni.


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

jó böngészést mindenkinek!


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*11*

- Amikor apám szeretkezni akart, anyám mindig megmutatta neki a fényképemet


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

kiss


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

:99:


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

:d


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

:9:


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

:8:


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

:!:


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

"Ha valaki halhatatlan, az, úgy látszik, végtelen türelemmel is rendelkezik."
Stephenie Meyer


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*13*

Egy férj búcsúzkodik a feleségétől: 
- Drágám, amíg üzleti úton vagyok, hogyan adjak neked hírt 
magamról?
Telefonon, távirattal vagy faxon? 
- Banki átutalással, ha lehet.
Gyanakvó férj a feleségéhez: 
- Honnan van ez a gyönyörű nyakláncod, drágám?
- A kocsid hátsó ülésén találtam, édesem.


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*14*

Aggódó képpel ér haza a férj: 
- Édesem, van egy nagy problémám a munkahelyen...
Megszakítja a feleség:
- De drágám, ne mondd azt, hogy problémád van, a te bajod az 
enyém is.
Mondd azt, hogy van egy problémánk! 
- Jól van, szóval, a mi kis titkárnőnk szülni fog nekünk egy 
gyereket...


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"
Paulo Coelho


----------



## kriszta5 (2010 Május 9)

:ugras:


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*15*

Két asszony beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik: 
- Az én férjemnek semmi modora nincs. Ahányszor csak beszélek 
hozzá, 
mindig ásítozik.
- Talán csak mondani szeretne valamit.


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

"Ha valaki író akar lenni, mindenekelőtt két dolgot kell tennie; olvasson sokat, és írjon sokat."
Stephen King


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*16*

Tegnap este, amikor hazaértem, a feleségem arra kért, hogy 
vigyem el valami
drága helyre. Kivittem a benzinkúthoz.


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*17*

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Képzeld tegnap vizsgám volt autóvezetésből, és meghúztak.
- Hogy-hogy ?
- Bementem a körforgalomba, ki volt írva hogy 30. Hát én körbe 
is mentem
30-szor, mégis meghúztak. 
- Nem lehet hogy elszámoltad ?


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*18*

Az egyszeri parasztlegény bemegy a kupiba. Kérdezi tőle a 
madam.
- Aztán értesz-e a szerelemhez te legény ? 
- Hogy értek-e ? Két éve magamévá tettem egy medvét, azóta 
nekem gyűjti
a mézet...


----------



## konstantina (2010 Május 9)

boza.65 felvidítottál! Köszönöm!


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 9)

csatlakozom, valóban jó viccek!


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*19*

A vádlott kezében egy baseballütővel jelenik meg a bíróságon. 
- Mit akar ezzel ? - kérdi a bíró elhűlve.
- Kérem, az idézésben az állt, hogy a védelemről magamnak kell
gondoskodnom.


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*20*

A férj megcsalja a feleségét a titkárnőjével. Éppen indulna 
haza a
hotelból, amikor észreveszi, hogy a vállán egy harapásnyom 
maradt.
Miközben megy hazafelé, azon töpreng, mit mondjon az 
asszonynak. Belép a 
lakásba, a kutyájuk szalad felé. Hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve 
elkezd
birkózni az állattal, majd mutatja a vállát a feleségnek:
- Nézd csak, mit csinált velem ez a dög! 
A felesége széthúzza a blúzát:
- Az semmi, nézd meg, az én melleimmel mit művelt!


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*21*

Addig röhögtünk a főnök viccén, amíg meg nem értettük, hogy az 
a mai
feladat...


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*22*

Egy embert bevisznek az elmegyógyintézetbe.
- Ön hogy kerül ide?
- Elveszett a szemüvegem ...
- Akkor miért ide hozták?!
- Miért? Ide hozták?


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

EZ jó


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*23*

A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól: 
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig! 
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő odasimul teljesen a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*24*

A falu kovácsa oktatta az új inasát:
- Először kiveszem a patkót a kohóból, aztán ráteszem ide, az 
üllőre.
Amikor megrázom a fejem, te ráütsz azzal a kalapáccsal. 
Az inas így is tett. Azóta ő a falu kovácsa ...


----------



## boza.65 (2010 Május 9)

*25*

Bemegy egy nyápic fickó a kocsmába, és megkérdi:
- Bocsánat uraim, de nem a maguké az a pitbull kint az ajtó 
előtt, a parkolóórához kötve?
Egy kétméteres kopasz, dagadt, motorosruhát viselő fickó lassan 
megfordul, és felmordul:
- De, az enyém! Nem tetszik talán valami? 
- Nos, uram, attól tartok, a helyzet az, hogy a kutyám megölte 
az Ön
pitbullját.
- Micsoda? Hát milyen kutyád van neked? - kérdi döbbenten a 
kolosszus.
- Nekem? Egy négy hetes palotapincsi.
- És el is higgyem, hogy az a zsebcirkáló megölte az én 
kutyámat? Mit
csinált vele?
- Megakadt a torkán...


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Ámen


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Király az oldal.


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Jók a viccek.


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Álmos vagyok.


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Semmi kedvem reggel dolgozni
menni.


----------



## CsontosLacika (2010 Május 9)

Tetszik ez a téma


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

asdfgfhghg


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

adadedade


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

asddgfhggjhkjlkll


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

qweeerdfds


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

sdfghjklijfzf


----------



## CsontosLacika (2010 Május 9)

Két férfi a kocsmában iszogat:
- Te, Józsi, be kell vallanom neked valamit...
- Mit?
- Hogy lefeküdtem anyáddal.
- Jaj, apu, menjünk haza, már nagyon részeg vagy!


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

fhfhvcjhjvnbvnbfh.


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

gélkhklhggg


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

nnm,lkjgkjfgvkjh


----------



## CsontosLacika (2010 Május 9)

Délutános leszek a jövő héten, ez a legrosszabb szerintem, semmire sincs időm


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

fdghfgjngjg


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

MA reggel jöttem haza a munkából .


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

Ja, és hajnalban már megyek vissza.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok!
Új regisztrált lévén most írok elösször!


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

asdadffsf


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

ldfhvjvgsfdj


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

.,dfnvfdkjhfsfglsh


----------



## shaw (2010 Május 9)

lkjfdsfgklsdhdflgd


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Szeretek olvasni !


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Főként PC-n !


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Eleve szeretem a PC-t


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Na meg az internetet !


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Ott szinte minden megtalálható !


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Így talltam rá erre az oldalra.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Sok E-book van ez tetszik.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

A filmeket is nézem.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

A zenét meg halgatom.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

A vicceket olvasom.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok! Mentem aludni !


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A bugyi nem a legjobb dolog a világon. De közel áll hozzá!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A tehén nem más, mint egy olyan gép, ami ihatóvá teszi a füvet.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám: álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul, nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A párom azzal vádol, hogy sose figyelek rá. Vagy valami ilyesmivel.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Az idegbaj öröklődő betegség. Én is a gyerekektől kaptam.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Mostanában annyit dolgozom, hogy már kezd az ivás rovására menni.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A munka élteti az embert, de a pihenés sem ölt még meg senkit!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A természet igazságos: aki vak, az jobban hall aki süket, az jobban lát akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Addig amíg a főnököm úgy tesz, mintha jól megfizetne, addig én is úgy teszek mintha jól dolgoznék.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Mivel mindig az okos enged, már rég a hülyék uralkodnak.


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A memóriám már nem a régi. És ráadásul még a memóriám sem a régi.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*igen*

igen


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

amit megtehetsz ma, halaszd holnaputánra!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

"Egy pofa belém jött hátulról, mire közöltem vele, hogy szaporodjon és sokasodjon, bár nem ezekkel a szavakkal." (Woody Allen)


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*sziasztok!*

loga (L)


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*knights*

of the old republic -király game!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Nem aggódom az adósságom miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy vigyázzon magára!


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*Acii*

(L) it im lovin it


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

hihihi  funny, he?


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Nem szoktam vajaskenyeret kenni. Nálam az már fozésnek számít!


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*király a fórum *

és az oldal is


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*Xddddddddddddddddddd*

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*Gigigigigi*

FIFIFIFI
nem, nem macskanevek D


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem nőzöm, minden nap hatkor kelek. 
De mindez megváltozik, ha kikerülök a dutyiból.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*ez cuki )))*

kiss


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*ez iiiis*

:7::7:


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Ellenőr a járművön! Kár, hogy nem fordítva!


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*i am the lightning*

and you are the thunder nanana


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Nem akarásnak nyögés a vége - de ez a szexre nem vonatkozik.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*you are the thunder*

and i am the lightning anana


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*Ac*

kellkellkell


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*<33*

kiss pusszyy (L)


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*tired*

heyyyo snowww


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*b-day*

:77: to meeee!!!


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

Ha biológussal laksz együtt, jobb, ha nem torkoskodsz a hűtőből.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*már csak...*

....3!


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## Megadave (2010 Május 9)

A borosta nem szúr. Csak tudni kell a megfelelő oldalára születni.


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*hihi*

floodolás...


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

9


----------



## Cirinde (2010 Május 9)

*finally*

ÉÉÉs ssss


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

11


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

12


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

14


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

20!


----------



## fickmann (2010 Május 9)

21?


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

üdv.


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Első ránézésre tetszik.


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Leszoktam a dohányzásról.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

a


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Ezt csak úgy mondtam.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

s


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Üres gondolatok.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Jó élni.


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Úgy sem érsz utól.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Merő véletlen.


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Éhes vagyok.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

w


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Szeretem a fényt.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

k


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Jó érzés írni arról, ami bevillan.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

l


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Tűrhető


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

ép


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Mesés


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

éé


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Ne rohanj!


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

iu


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Szeretem a versenyt.


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

űű


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Meddő fölény


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

él


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Kő


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Nincs


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

tzu


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

Hasznos időtöltés ...


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

123456


----------



## Zoltanobruno (2010 Május 9)

További szép napot!


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

14523689


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

viszont


----------



## joki21 (2010 Május 9)

+1


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

one


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

two


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

three


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

four


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

five


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

six


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

seven


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

eight


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

nine


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

ten


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Jack


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

King


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Ace, francba, kihagytam a dámát


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Queen - jobb későn, mint soha


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Three of a kind


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Straight, Ace high


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Full house, Aces full with Kings


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Flush


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Straight flush


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Four of a kind


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Royal flush


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

Atyavilaag wins the main pot, $1000000


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

azt hiszem, elszámoltam az előbb :S


----------



## atyavilaag (2010 Május 9)

de nem.


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

nagyon köszönöm


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

dskslkdfdsd


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

\\m/sdlfsjoifdgvfd


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

1235sdfdsiovcsdk


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

xkjdlskuksd jsdkj


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

sdfsfklds ksdlfkj iewo


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

lklhkjhkjhiuj


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

.,m.,m-.nmvmnb


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

élkjlkjlkjhlékhg


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

5465123145jkh


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

jhkjgjzhguzzf


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

jhkjgjfdztztbnj


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

321356546545


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

lhjkguzzfghgfhgfh


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

kjhgjhgtfdtrdrt


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

jhkggfhgfujiu


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

.m.,mn,mbnmbm njk


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

hbgjhgjhghf


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

hkjljloihiuigzf


----------



## oletta1 (2010 Május 9)

iuzigfztdtzretrertet


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

De mondom, nincs semmi baj,
csak a fejemben nem szűnik a monoton zaj.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Asszem jól vagyok,
a testem virul, a lelkem kicsit halott.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Kínzó belső görcsök,
glórikus fényben.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Enyhül a szorongás, csak
kapkodd be szépen.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Imádom a Vad Fruttikat


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

A zeneszám írója depressziós alak
Szeret egyedül ülni, mert azt hiszi, megóvják a falak.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Sápadtan süt le rá a fény,
Takarékon lángol és mégis ég.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

És mégis él a remény, 
Hogy nem vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Saját agyam kulcsát fordítom,
De csak nyikorog az ajtó, nem enged a zár.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Tudom-tudom-tudom-tudom dúdolom,
Nekem a tudat nem ad szabad utat.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Ez a dal üzenet a négy falnak,
Ez a dal üzenet a csillagoknak.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Hogy nem vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

A bánat, a bánat feltámad, és nem menekülhet el senki.
Jajj, de nehéz most boldognak lenni. Vasárnap
csak nyomom az ágyat, és nem nyújthat vigaszt már semmi,
túl gyenge vagyok, pedig erősnek kellene lenni,
túl gyenge vagyok, pedig erősnek kellene lenni.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Könnyek tengere, keserűség vize patakzik arcomon,
folyjon csak - sajnálom magam.
Engem nem érdekel, hogy mit akarsz tőlem,
egyedül maradtam, ne kérj belőlem már többet.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Úgy fáj! Hogyha kimondom, fáj, mert véresre sebzi a számat.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 9)

Úgy fáj! Hogyha magamban tartom, mert beteggé tesz már a bánat.


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

1


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

2


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

3


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

4


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

5


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

6


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

7


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

8


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

:444:9


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

10


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

11:444:


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

\\m/12


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

13


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

14:444:


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

15


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

16


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

17


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

18


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

19


----------



## joosee (2010 Május 9)

20


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 10)

Lehetek én is, lehetek én is az egyetlen,
kinek szíve eddig még soha nem tapasztalt mértékben,
korlátok nélkül növekszik egyre,
a sztratoszférán át tör a végtelenbe.
Lehetek én is, lehetek én is az az egy, az az egy.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 10)

Lehetek én is, lehetek én is az egyetlen,
kinek szíve eddig még soha nem tapasztalt mértékben
folyton csak érez, s a tiéddel dobban,
s kivérzi magát itt, ebben a dalban.
Lehetek én is, lehetek én is az az egy, az az egy.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 10)

Egy példabeszédben egy arc a tömegből a többiek előtt halad.
Szentjánosbogárként fényt visz a hátán, így mutatva utat.
Én biztatnám azt, aki kilép a sorból, és bátran előttem megy,
mert tudom, hogy jöhetsz még te is a fénnyel, vagy lehetek én is az az egy.


----------



## colalight (2010 Május 10)

Lehetek én is, lehetek én is az egyetlen...


----------



## dieseljoe (2010 Május 10)

*megprobalom*

etkh-ylj[hchch-hcch
v=[05uc=05u5u=cq0u=509u=0bm ]=q55c]0qj]0 j]j gj
w'jcgh-95h-gc -39hx40tux0= 40

a letolteshez szukseges hozzaszolasom 
ja es 

;hjgiuhco3ghfpoyg ouyfowx4'xx[,,,,.,,jgh):111::111:http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/new_all_coholic.gif


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 10)

Már régóta regisztrált vagyok. Nagyon tetszik az oldal, és most remélem a 20. hozzászólásom is megszületik. Köszi!


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 10)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 10)

A SZERETET.

„A szeretet halkan, csendben osztogatja magát, 
nem halljuk, csak érezzük, ki nem mondott szavát. 
Adja magát szülők által, érkezik baráttal, 
szerelemmé változik, egy igaz, tiszta vággyal. 
Adhatja mindenki, megkaphatja bárki, 
nem is kell érte, nagy dolgot csinálni. 
Elég az, ha hűségesen magunkba fogadjuk, 
és amikor úgy érezzük, máris továbbadjuk. 
Nem féltékeny, nem kérkedik, csendes, alázatos. 
Ez, ami a szeretetben olyan csodálatos. 
Kerüli az erőszakot, hisz a békességben, 
nincs is nála fontosabb társ. 
Egy nagy betegségben, nem pirula, nem orvosság
gyógyít meg sebeket, 
többet ér mindennél a tiszta, hű szeretet. 
Pedig, ,,Ő" csak halkan, csendben, 
osztogatja magát.....”
(Ismeretlen szerző.)


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Tegnap jó és rossz napom volt egyszerre.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Közben beragadtak a billentyűim, de már jó.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Már megint elég rosszul indult a napom.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Hu de lassan jön össze.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Egyszer már 13 volt hogy hová lettek?


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Lánykám az este rosszul lett a shéktől.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Tudnám miből készítik.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

1+1 az nem mindíg 2.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Össze jön ez lassacskán.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Ki kell menni, vagy mégse?


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Érdekes saját magammal társalogni.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Még nem vagyok teljesen zizzent.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

1-2-3-4 te kis manó hová mégy?


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

Nem megyek én messzire, csak a világ végére.


----------



## kata909 (2010 Május 10)

De csak ha megtalálom.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Itt az első hozzászólásom.Köszönöm a lehetőséget,hogy ittlehetek.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon sok jó doldog van az oldalon.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Számok,hogy ezzel is teljen a 20....................
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,..............


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok.Mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Te tetted-e,tettetet tettet,te tettetett tettek tettese,te.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

mit írjak?


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

hogy meglegyen a 20?segítség.................


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

:55:van itt valaki?????


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb..........................


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

itt a 11.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

itt vagyok ..


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

még mindíg


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Üdv mindenkinek....


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon szép napot nektek.......


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

17............................


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

tizenkilenc


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

itt a húszadik.Mehetek le és feltölteni.....................


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

:ugras:
Remélem....


----------



## iwica (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon örülök,hogy van ez az oldal.REMEK.


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## ritquzop (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## atalantaa (2010 Május 10)

köszi


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

látom ide tényleg bármit lehet írni


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

én is számolok 1


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Ildiki (2010 Május 10)

Ez igen érdekes!  Nem egészen így képzeltem...


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Gablajt (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon szuper ez az oldal.


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

*abc*

abcdefg


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

123456789


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Csucs ez az oldal!


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Hajra SepsicBC!


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

már elég rég készlök regisztrálni......


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

de ez a 20 hozzászólás mindig elijesztett


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Mindenkit imadok!


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

hm...


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

10.05.2010


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

azért hátha nem lesz olyan nehéz megszerezni


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

most épp azon vagyok....


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Suson mar a nap!


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

gyönyörűen süt a nap... szép nap elé nézünk


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Imadom a kerekpart!


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

ahogy látom nem mindhol süt a nap...


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

qwerty


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

később órára kell mennem


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

Nem, sajnos!


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

5-től


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

akkor jo tanulast


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

hát az baj, ha nem süt, megpróbálom odfújni a nap egyik sugarát...hátha összejön


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

addig meg sok van


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

köszi szépen


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

hat az szuper lenne


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

A mosoly egy olyan görbe vonal, ami egyenesbe hozhat mindent... egyik kedvenc idézetem


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

meg 7 van hatra


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

Szép az, ami érdek nélkül szép.


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

teljesen jo


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

nemsokára letölthetem a zeneszámot...


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

mindent bele....már tényleg nincs sok hátra


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

Szertném összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

már alig várom


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

Remélem ezzel nem sértek meg senkit


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

visszaszámlálás megkezdődött


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

DE van egy könyv amit szeretnék elolvasni


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

nagyon


----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

milyen konyv?


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

es.... vege


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)




----------



## kormyka (2010 Május 10)

megvan


----------



## mosoly88 (2010 Május 10)

irány a zene sziasztok


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

A Suttogó titkait


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

Most várjuk az első picit


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

és kölcsönkaptam olvavásra


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

csak vissza kell adnom


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

de megvenni nem szertném


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

mert már a felénél rartok


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

és nem számoltam ez hány hozzászólás volt


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

de remélem lassan meglesz a 20


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

jé itt balra ki is írja


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

hogy hány hozzászólásom van már


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

rettentő kíváncs ivagyok hogy most


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

sikerülni fog e a könyv letöltése


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

már csak 2!!


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

már csak elvileg egy és megvan a 20


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

és akkor most sikerülnie kell a letöltésnek?
Na lássuk csak...


----------



## darcyan (2010 Május 10)

hát nekem nem megy...


----------



## Bananita (2010 Május 10)

*nincs*

1


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Szóval 20... akkor már csak 19... nem is... 18...


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

nekem csak az N.C.I.S. zenéje kellenne


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

Nem tudnátok ebben segíteni?


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

Még ma kellene!


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon fontos lenne!


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Hátha rosszul számoltam


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Vagy rosszul számoltam...


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Vagy egész egyszerűen csak elnéztem valamit...


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Mostmár tuti, hogy belekavarodtam...


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## BerniCirmi (2010 Május 10)

Megpróbálom, hátha...


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## vivybaby (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## sallaine77 (2010 Május 10)

Imádom a lovakat, gyönyörű képek. Köszönöm.


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 kkhjk


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

hjkhjkk


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

jkjhk


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

jhkk


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

rdzu


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

jluik


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

ghdfh


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

ewew


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

uuoo


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

pépé


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

4121


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

111


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

5353


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

452522


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

6363


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

4145


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

1111


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

5595


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

555


----------



## annamari095 (2010 Május 10)

411


----------



## sallaine77 (2010 Május 10)

A könyvek miatt regiztem én is. Jók!


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## zsozsi69 (2010 Május 10)

21


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

7 ezt a baromságot


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## maclosh (2010 Május 10)

21


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Hobbiszamuráj (2010 Május 10)

21


----------



## Angelheart3 (2010 Május 10)

Szeretem az állatokat, a filmeket, a musicaleket, a Disneyt, a vámpíros, misztikus vérfarkasos dolgokat, a horror filmeket könyveket,a romantikát, a kaland játék kockázat könyveket, a jó és ritka letöltési helyeket, a jó és kedves segítőkész embereket, a szép képeket, rajzokat, az animéket, a fantasyt, főleg a pegazusokat, és egyszarvúkat....a számítógépes játékokat, a lovakat és farkasokat......és írhatnám még nagyon sokáig, mert egy életvidám optimista sokat beszélő 29 éves lány vagyok akit egy nagy gyermeki lélekkel áldott meg a sors


----------



## Qqcs1974 (2010 Május 10)

ez egy aranybánya. Köszönöm


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

Sok érdekes dolog van itt, alig tudom kivárni a 20 hozzászólást és azt, hogy végre letölthessek


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

Még csak 9 kell, akarom mondani már csak 8


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 10)

12 és a többi marad holnapra mert, akkor jár le a 2 nap


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

,


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

Elég fura a kötelező 20 hozzászólás, mert hát butaságokat nem szeretnék írni... de ha kell...


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

...


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

,jki


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

6.


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

7.


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

8.


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

9.


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

ja


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

10.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Fú süvít a ciklon


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Ketten ülünk egy biciklon.


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Tyú de sötét van mondá Pável


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

dwdef


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Világítsunk zseblámpável


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

grtui


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

ja


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon meleg van mondá a kobra.......


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

hi


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

sde


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

gtztuizj


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Menjünk egy kicsit északobra.


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

jhzuz


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

,jkui,lkzuzu


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

juz867ujn


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Reggel,délben,este konyak........


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

bhzu


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Ettől leszünk mozgékonyak.


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

juiu


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Aki másnak vermet ás.....


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

már nem sok kell


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Jól elfárad.


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

123...


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

ajaj


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

ssasadefedf


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

1 FM 2 FM Józsefem


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

fetrehgtrsb hz


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

na


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

mindjárt


----------



## tunde111 (2010 Május 10)

Kész!!!


----------



## muzdazumi (2010 Május 10)

Hali gali


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

A menyhal megy előre és a reményhal meg utoljára


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

Csá csumi csokoládés csőtészta


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

Köszi,hogy ezt itt is igy meg tehetem


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

abcdefghijklmnopqrst


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

hello


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

123456789


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

Zsolt vagyok vagy nem tom


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

abcd


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

he


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

abcde


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

bocsi,


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

bbbbbb


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

hhhhhh


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

fmbigjébjbmyfébja


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

alma


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

dió


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

még kell 7


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

hogy


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

már csak 6


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

úgy


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

meg így


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

lement a nap az égrűl


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

igy


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

ez az haladok


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

csinalom


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

vége


----------



## vargazsolt (2010 Május 10)

aaaaddddgg


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

de


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

talan


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

meg


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

lessz


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Megint


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Igyekszem.


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

elobb


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Elérni.


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

huszat


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

még


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

20drb


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

ma


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

bár


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

hozzaszolasom


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

nem


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

Hát itt vagyok én is.


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

értem


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

ha nem


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

ez


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

hát irok még


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

aaaaacvtsshjks


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

mire


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

egy


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

jó


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

nem tudom


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Ok!


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

két


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

mi a jó


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

most


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

ez kell nekem


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

kicsit


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

szót


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

jó az oldal


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

már


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

Hurrá!


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

nem tudom meg van-e már


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

remélem sikerül


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

a 20drb


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

megoldom


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

már csak 13


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

elegem van


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

ha jó


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

most mért nem?


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

kitartás


----------



## geotom (2010 Május 10)

miért?


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

aha meg van mar tul is dobtam


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

csak sikerül


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

várd ki a végét


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

ha nem még próbálkozunk


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

ja 1979


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

már nem sok van


----------



## o.mona (2010 Május 10)

no szisaztok


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

mikor lesz már vége


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

még kell négy


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Ismételten köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

112387


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Közben megtaláltam itt a fórumon Frederok Pohl Hícsí-hexalógiájának a 3. kötetét, a "Találkozás a Hícsíkkel'-t is.


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

Én szeretném már köszönni


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Ez arról nevezetes, hogy Magyarországon jelenleg nem kapható, csak a többi 5 kötet.


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

neked már jó


----------



## mexx79 (2010 Május 10)

még 1 van


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Sanos ez a kötet az Ulipus ház kiadó gondozásában jelemt meg, akik (állítólag) nem fizették ki a műfordítónak járó fizetséget. Így állt elő az a furcsa helyzet, hogy egy sorozat 1., 2., 4., 5. és 6. kötete simán beszerezjető, a 3. viszont sehol sem kapható.


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

De így már teljes az örömöm!


----------



## Dr.OG (2010 Május 10)

Még egy 21.-ik!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Itt és most!!!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Visszaszámlálás indul!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

15...


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

11.


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

-1....


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

=13.....


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Hogy is van ez!?


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

Hello


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 10)

Köszönet


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

15-1=13....? 11


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Szia Ena69!


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 10)

:..:


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Szia angi301!


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

nfj


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

Szia tegi!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Márcsak 7.....kell!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Hogy vagy angi301?


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

oljb


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

5......


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Irány a végtelen!


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

ojgkgl


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Mindjárt célba érek!


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Bronz!


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

pékhc


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

16.


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Ezüst!


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

17.


----------



## tegi (2010 Május 10)

Cél!...


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

18.


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

19.


----------



## Buggy (2010 Május 10)

20. - hurrá


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

Hol, volt hol nem volt.......


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

......volt egyszer egy ország.......


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....ebben az országban csupa rendes dolgos népek éltek......


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....illetve éltek volna, ha hagyták volna a gonosz, csúf senkiházi brigantik....


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....ezek a brigantik jóval kevesebben voltak ugyan mint a rendes dolgos népek, ám ennek ellenére is igen alaposan meg tudták fingatni őket....


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....hogy mi célból tették ezt, azt senki sem tudta, de mindenki szerette volna tudni a kicsiny országban....


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....egyszer aztán történt vala, hogy a rendes, dolgos népek változást szerettek volna, de nem ám akármilyet hanem olyan igazit.....


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....erre meg is lett volna minden esélyük, de elbaszták.De el ám...


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)




----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....nem tanultak őseik hibáiból, nem tudták - még mindig nem tudták - mit is jelent az: összefogni, együtt egymásért tenni, nem pedig egymás ellen acsarkodni.....


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....így esett hát, hogy a nagy lehetőséget elszalasztva, a picinyke ország tovább sínylődött a posványban.....


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


Köszi


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

Mégegyszer
2x


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

4x


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

x6


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

5x


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....a posványban - mely helyett csak azért nem használjuk a szar szót, mert az ilyesmi nem illdomos egy mesében - nyakig elmerülve, a kikecmergés legkisebb esélye nélkül....


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

6x


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

Hello


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

máris 12


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....a már igen sokat szenvedett népek megint hülyék voltak, ismét megvezették őket a gonosz és csúf elfek vagy a rossebb tudja micsodák...


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## balukaust (2010 Május 10)

Kell a 20


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

egyszer volt hol nem volt


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....egyesek rebesgetni kezdtek valamiféle segítséget, amolyan nem avilágit, hanem valamifajta földöntúli, misztikus beavatkozást a dolgok menetébe.....


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

egy icipici házikó


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

icipici házikóban


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

icipici ágyikó


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

ottan élt éldegélt


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

egy icipici lencsilány


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

icipici... hogy van tovább?


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

......ám ebben nem sokan hittek, sőt aki ilyesmit merészelt akárcsak suttogni is, minimum bolondnak nézték, és hát voltak akik ezeket a suttogókat legszívesebbeb felnégyelték- kerékbetörték- karóbahúzták- volna.....


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

11 :d


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....igaz ami igaz, valóban nem sok remény volt arra, hogy ez a segítség valaha is eljön, ám a jólelkű, becsületes, tisztességes emberek titkon mégiscsak bizakodtak....


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

......voltak ugyanis jelek - mégha nem is oly egyértelműek - melyek sejtették a közelgő segítséget, mely nélkül - olybá tűnt - lehetetlen lesz a kilábalás a sz..bocsánat a posványból....


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Egy ismerőstől hallottam erről az oldalról. Mondta,hogy sok érdekesség van itt.


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

Remélem hamar kiismerem az oldalt.


----------



## angi301 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Ma van a holnap tegnapja.


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

addig megnézem kész-e a kajám


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

32


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

....egy szép napon aztán megtörtént a csoda.Igen, találóbb kifejezés nincs is tán arra ami ezután történt....


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

632


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

Ez egy nagyon jó mese, vajon mi lesz a vége?


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

mljk


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

.....annyi szenvedés és nélkülözés után végre a tisztességes, jólelkű emberek elnyerték méltó jutalmukat, a gonosz, csúf lelkű emberek pedig méltó büntetésüket....


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

jklhj


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

Üzenet jött az égiektől?


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

,5.éű5l


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

rfubq


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

uoiasji


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

öüdweaui


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

aua8asa98s


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

pwiows9öqwöü


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)




----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

öoőswőqóúqw98


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

......ha az ország nagyobb lett volna az én mesém is tovább tartott volna.

VÉGE


(na végre megvan a húúúúsz, akkó' mos'má' tőthetek ugyi-e):twisted:


----------



## viki7474 (2010 Május 10)

kosuisopszw


----------



## Nykee (2010 Május 10)

áháháháhááááááááááááá


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

*ngddjdjdjd*

wejf-weifjaiorgherégherjgbnsc xculfhverjfngergnl-jeildnasnasxqNADANSOAINFWQEFNQW,.-


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

egykettőre meglesz


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

zjrirziuizuizritruz


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

egy


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

erherhrththwrthwthwrhgbscfbvbxcbvxcbc


----------



## hallga (2010 Május 10)

kettő!!!!


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

dfgdfgdfgdfasnm,g,ntrgebjruibvrgfqwbcgwkrj


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

hrhezthetzhassdfhkéáélkjhgfdsa


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

frfrhzjaaswawefsrgfawegfse


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

A székely bácsit kirendeli a városi tanács a főtéren álló Ceaucescu szoborhoz. Jön a magyar túrista csoport és kérdezik:- Miért kell egy ilyen nagy szobrot őrizni?- Mert olyanok az emberek, hogy leköpködnék Ceaucescu elvtárs szobrát.

- Maga is ismer ilyen embereket?
- Hát persze.
- És ki az?
- Például én is, ha nem nekem kellene itt őrködnöm.


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Quetzal (2010 Május 10)

amúgy ha vki nem ismeri olvasgassa:

http://www.foldimennyorszag.hu/2FCE1DAE-AB0B-43CD-84E0-03DF9C7FE42B.html

az a heti 15 perc nem nagy idő, és nagyon érdekes
lehet, hogy hülyeség az egész de lehet, hogy nem.....és ha nem...akkor tényleg van remény, mert amúgy....pfffffff


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

lilike


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

lili


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

KiplakatírozzákUdvarhelyen az új szigorú rendszabályt:Aki éjfél után lármázva vagy dalolva megy haza,szigorú büntetést kap."
Másnap éjszaka hallja a rendőr,hogy valaki hangosan kurjongatva megy végig a főutcán.Odasiet és szigorúan mutat a plakátra.
- Nem tudja kend az új szabályt?
- Én tudom, biztos úr ...De ki mondta, hogy haza megyek? Ide indultam csak a másik kocsmába.


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

majus 10


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Az öreg székely temeti a feleségét.
A sógora vigasztalja:
-Ne búsulj bátyám,a túlvilágon majd találkoztok!
-Hát ez az ami aggaszt,komám!


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

mano


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Székely a fiával fát vág az erdőben.
Egyszer csak megszólal a fiú
- Édesapám, valahogy nehezen megy ez a fűrész nem?
- Nem tudom fiam, én most pipázom.


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

baba jatszik


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Három mérnök egy kómiszio előtt érvel egy híd megépítésének az esetleges megnyeréséhez.
A japán mérnök:
-Mi megkezdjük a híd épitését a folyó mindkét oldalán egyszerre s középen a találkozást a GPS segitségével hajtjuk végre,maximum 1cm eltéréssel.
Az amerikai mérnök:
-Mi is a folyó mindkét oldalán fogunk neki a híd épitésének s középen a találkozást a LASER segitségével hajtjuk végre,2mm eltéréssel.
A székely mérnök:
-Mi is a hidat a folyó mindkét oldalán kezdjük megépiteni.
-Es középen hogy találkoznak?-kérdik a komiszióban.
-Hát ha találkozunk jó,ha nem akkor lesz két hídjuk.


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

ddddd


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Nyár van, kegyetlenül süt a nap, a hőség óriási.
Az öreg székely fiával kaszál kint a réten.
Megszólal a fiú
-Ez nem igazság édesapám, mi itt a nagy melegben kaszálunk, míg otthon anyám a húgommal a hűvös pincében kötöget.
-Ne búsúlj fiam! Lesz ez másképp is.
Gondold csak el, jön a tél, mi a jó hűvösben fent a hegyen vágjuk a fát, de anyádék otthon a nagy melegben kell kötögessenek.


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Székely gyerek az apjához:
-Édesapám,nyilván valami baja esett a Riskának!
-Miből gondolod fiam?
-Hozza a pásztor a bőrét..


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

abcd


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

efghijklm


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Temeti a székely a feleségét,vigasztalják a rokonok,barátok...
-Aztán egy másik asszony után kell nézni komám,fiatal vagy még...-szól hozzá a komája.
-En többé soha nem nősülök...
-Miért? Annyira szeretted?
-Nem,...de ennél jobbat nem találok,ennél rosszabb nem kell,ilyenből meg épp elegem van!


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

nopqrstvwxyz


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Hol a vella, lányom?
- A gereblye mellett, apám!
- És a gereblye hol van?
- A vella mellett, apám!
- Akkor a vella és a gereblye hol van?
- Egymás mellett, apám!


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Az öreg székely elkezd fohászkodni a Jóistenhez:
- édes, drága Jóistenem, én olyan nagyon szeretem a feleségemet, hogy mindenemet odaadnám érte!
- Ne engedd, hogy beteg legyen, legyek inkább én!
- Ne engedd, hogy szenvedjen az életben, szenvedjek inkább én!
- Ne engedd, hogy özvegy legyen, legyek inkább én!


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

cica mica haj


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

A híres erdélyi zenészt faggatja egy riporter:
- Mondja, Áron bácsi, hány éve citerázik már?
- Tizenöt.
- És azelőtt?
- Nem citeráztam.


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

gtggdfdgsdgs


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

hnnhgngfhefWDQe


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Egy székely atyafit megszólít egy utazó:
- Mondja, kérem, elérek ezen az úton a városba még vacsora előtt?
- El, ha addig nem eszik.


----------



## maryloo10 (2010 Május 10)

vege van vege van vege van vege van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!44


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

A feleségem és én 20 évig boldogan éltünk. Aztán találkoztunk...


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Woody Allen idezetek
Gyönyörű gyerekeim vannak. Hál'istennek a feleségem megcsalt...


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Woody Allen idezetek
A feleségem a nászéjszakáig félt a sötétben. Aztán meglátott engem ruha nélkül. Azóta világosban is fél.


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

A feleségem a legrosszabb szakács. Mi mindig a vacsora végén imádkozunk...


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Egyszer valaki ellopta az autónkat. Kérdeztem a feleségem, látta-e, hogy néztek ki a rablók? Erre azt mondja: "Nem láttam őket, de a rendszámot felírtam!"



Egyik nap azt mondja a feleségem, vigyem le a szemetet. Mondtam neki: "Te főzted, hát te is tüntesd el!"



Egyik nap felhívtam a feleségem. Azt mondtam neki: "Drágám, eszembe jutottál és egészen begerjedtem". Azt kérdezte erre: "Ki beszél?"



Mondtam a fogorvosnak, hogy sárgák a fogaim. Azt tanácsolta, viseljek barna nyakkendőt.



Ez egy szerencsétlen nap... Felkeltem reggel, fogtam az inget, leszakadt róla egy gomb. Fogtam a táskámat, leszakadt a füle. Félek kimenni a wc-re...


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Halak66 (2010 Május 10)

Woody Allen idezetek
 Nagyon csúnya vagyok. Az apám azt a gyerekfényképet mutogatta mindenkinek, amit a pénztárcájával együtt adtak.



Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy engem mindenki utál. Azt mondta, ne legyek nevetséges, még nem is találkoztam mindenkivel.



Amikor gyerek voltam, a szüleim sokszor költöztek. De én mindig megtaláltam őket.



Tegnap megmentettem egy lányt a nemi erőszaktól. Uralkodtam magamon.



Elmentem az orvoshoz, és elpanaszoltam neki: "Doktor úr, minden reggel, amikor felkelek, és a tükörbe nézek, hirtelen elfog a hányinger. Ön szerint mi bajom?"
Azt mondta: "Azt nem tudom, de a látása tökéletes."


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon hasznos, köszi.


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon köszi


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon jók, köszi


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm, nagyon jó.


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon hasznos, köszi


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Hali! Engem először a letöltés vezérelt ide, de beleolvasva egész jó ez a fórum.


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## heramano (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Kiyosaki könyvek*

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Gazdag papa, szegény papa


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm, nagy vagy


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Visszavonulni fiatalon és gazdagon


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Üzleti iskola


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Gazdag papa sikertörténetei


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszike


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Kiyosaki könyvek*

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Gazdag papa próféciája


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Gazdag papa: Adósság kalauz


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Érdekelnek Titeket Kiyosaki könyvek?
- Cashflow négyszög


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

köszike


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

A 20 miatt írom darabokban.


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Akkor most feltöltöm.


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszike


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Kiyosaki könyvek*

Egyesével.


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Kösssszi


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Cashflow négyszög*

Cashflow négyszög


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszike


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Kösssssszi


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Ez mindig jól jön


----------



## mberze (2010 Május 10)

A helyzet az, hogy nekem is szükségem van arra a bizonyos 20 hozzászólásra Dobjunk fel valami témát, hogy könnyedén meglegyen.

BM


----------



## mberze (2010 Május 10)

Nem tudod elvenni a kedvem.


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm, nagyon jó.


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi, nagyon jó


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszi, hasznos


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

köszike, hasznunkra van


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Gazdag papa próféciája*

Gazdag papa próféciája


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon szupi az oldal


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Mindig megtalálom amit keresek


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Kimi <3


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Szia mberze! Én is most készítem a 20 hozzászólást. Hogy vagy?


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

The vampire diaries <3


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon jó, köszi


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Nemsokára itt a szülinapom


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Holnap suli


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

És még kémiát kell tanulni :S


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

De mindjárt itt a nyári szünet


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Gazdag papa - Adósság kalauz*

Gazdag papa - Adósság kalauz


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Már csak egy hónap


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Ma voltam Aggteleken


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

1234567899


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

Köszönöm, nagyon hasznos


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

ez nem a bankszámlaszámom XDXD


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

még kell 8


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

és 2 nap


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

Xdxdxdxdxdxd


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

4...


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

3...


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

2...


----------



## kimifan16 (2010 Május 10)

1... és ez az köszi


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

nagyon jó


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Gazdag papa, szegény papa*

Gazdag papa, szegény papa


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

Bocs, a többi túl nagy fájl, nem megy fel.


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*1.*

Egy


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

hasznos dolgok


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Van még...*

Van még egy-két könyvem.


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*2.*

Kettő


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

köszi, hasznunkra válik


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*3.*

Három..


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)




----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

nagyon köszi


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

kiss


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)




----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

:33:


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

c


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*Ja, és ez...*

Timothy Ferriss: 4 órás munkahét


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

:9:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

:--:


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

b


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Hello:55:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Hi:77:


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

c


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Dádádá:4:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóó:444:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

gáááááá


----------



## juseres (2010 Május 10)

*20.*

És a 20. :4::4:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Huha:6:


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:11:


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*4.*

Négy..


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*5.*

Öt..


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

HaHaHa


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

haHooooooo


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*6.*

Hat..


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Éééééééééééééééééé\\m/


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*7.*

Hét..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

n


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

:111ooooo


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

m


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

Céééééé


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

k


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

bééééééééééééééé:..:


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

é


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*8.*

Nyolc..


----------



## japaner (2010 Május 10)

\\m/20


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

ba


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

h


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*9.*

Kilenc..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

plussssz


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*10.*

Tíz..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

meg hát


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*11.*

Tizenegy..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*12.*

Tizenkettő..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

ne


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*13.*

Tizenhárom..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

hammmmmmmmm


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

hali


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

teeeeeeeeeeve


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*13.*

Tizenhárom..


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*14.*

Tizennégy..


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

mársá


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

hama


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*15.*

Tizenöt..


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

edge


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*16.*

Tizenhat..


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

asd


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

24


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*3!*

Három!


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

team


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

ream


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*2!*

 Kettő!


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

pipacs


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

gjkl


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*1!*

Egy! START! :idea:


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

mutyi


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

fghk


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

*?*

No, mi lesz?


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

jkl


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

tutyi


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

dgf


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

vyfd


----------



## Zsuby (2010 Május 10)

lkjh


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

yfhd


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

dfh


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

dsg


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

fhkc


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

jtj


----------



## mmoni11 (2010 Május 10)

Miért nem sikerül még most sem letölteni egy zenét?


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

cgfj


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

xfgj


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

uol


----------



## koksos94 (2010 Május 10)

sf


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

*A*

B


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

*Ac*

Ab


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

*Acc*

Bca


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcac


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcacc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccd


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdcc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdcccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdcccccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

szerintem sok hasznos dolgot lehet letölteni


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

sok jó ötletet találtam anyáknapjára


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

én is szeretnék aktív tag lenni.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccd


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Óvodások műsorait szeretném közre adni


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccdd


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Fejlesztő játékokat gyűjtöm óvodásoknak.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccddd


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

bábozni is nagyon szeretek.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccdddd


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccddddd


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

origami egyik kedvenc hobbim.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Bcaccdccccccccdddddd


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

gyöngyfűzés az egyik legkedveltebb tevékegységem


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

zenét még nem tudtam letölteni


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Cccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Óvodai ballagó énekeket gyűjtök


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

érdekel még sok minden


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Anyanyelvi játékok


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

szabadban játszható játékok


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon szeretek főzni.


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Nagyon szeretek sütni.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

Pakolni és takarítani nagyon szeretek


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

virágokat is szívesen szaporítok több- kevesebb sikerrel.


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Barivagyok (2010 Május 10)

Cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## prönki (2010 Május 10)

de jó a kedvetek


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

fdhdhdh


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

*2.*

joo


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

kukoriq


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

iiouhgjk


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

*5.*

dgfshgfhj


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

dfgfjhlkkhjghfvhjfhjbhbhffsd


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

safadgsg


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

8.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

9.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

10.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

11.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

12.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

13.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

14.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

16.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

17.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

18.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

19.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

20.


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

no meg van remélem


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

találtam valamit ami kell


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

pamparamm


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

4 5 6 7...........................


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

hm


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

293728615


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 10)

na még


----------



## kuno (2010 Május 10)

megvan a 20 mégse jó


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Jobb ma egy veréb, és most nem túlzok.


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 10)

26


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 10)

cél


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Gratulálok, dorka


----------



## dorka 0120 (2010 Május 10)

56


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Denevér az iskolatársam... ilyen szép lapos kézelőt


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

A hsz-ek száma meglesz, de az idő lassan múlik.


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Az élet elég hosszú. Csak nem elég széles.


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Nem mindenfajta szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarkabarka farkú fajta szarka farka tarkabarka.


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Az idő soha-soha meg nem áll


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Az órák róják szüntelen az útjukat


----------



## renni89 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

A pillanat, a pillanat tovaszáll...


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Még 11


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 10)

Na, majd holnap folytatom.


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Jó estét...


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

...vagy inkább éjszakát...


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

kinek mit...


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Csak azt nem értem...


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

k


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

Atyaisten, de ciki...


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

ö


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

...hogy most mindneki látja...


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

hogy miért van a 20 hozzászólásos limit...


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

s


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

akarom mondani mindenki látja


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

ha utána van két topik is...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

hogy ezerrel gyártom


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

z


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

amiben bármit írhatok...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

-ö


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

amitől aztán meglesz a 20.


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

n


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

-ö-


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Nincs nagyobb erő a szeretetnél. Legyőzi a gyűlöletet, mint a fény az éjszakát. /Martin Luther King/[/FONT]*


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

m--


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Mégha olya badarságokat is írok...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]A tenger végén nem feneketlen szakadék van, hanem egy másik kontinens. /Kolumbusz Kristóf/[/FONT]*


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

Egy férfinek amputálni kell az egyik lábát. Műtét után bemegy hozzá az orvos, és azt mondja:
- Van magának egy jó, és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat.
- Az a rossz hír, hogy tévedésből a jó lábát vágtuk le.
- Na és mi a jó hír?
- Gyógyul a rossz.


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

mint ez itt.


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Ne olyan embert keress, akivel le tudnád élni az életedet, hanem, aki nélkül nem! /ismeretlen szerző/[/FONT]*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

vagy ez...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Bízzál Istenben, és tartsd szárazon a puskaport. /Oliver Cromwell/[/FONT]*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Vagy csak azt is írhatnám, hogy skjdfhjksdfjkhsdfjsdf


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. /Giovanni Boccaccio/[/FONT]*


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]
Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt. /Graffiti/[/FONT]*


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]A különbség a között, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot. /Mahatma Gandhi/[/FONT]*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

dfgfdgf fgdf g df


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Legyen hosszú élete az ellenségeidnek, hogy láthassák sikereidet, mert az sokkal fájdalmasabb, mintha megölnéd őket! /Max Cavalera/[/FONT]*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

vnjhbnbvnbvnvn


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Részvétet könnyen kap az ember, az irigységért azonban keményen meg kell dolgozni. /Michael Schumacher/[/FONT]*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Na ugye, megy ez így is...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Légy türelmes, minden nehéz, mielőtt könnyűvé válik. /Közmondás/[/FONT]*


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 10)

*letöltéshez*

1


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Azt hiszem, ezzel közelebb jutottunk a modern világ elidegenedéselméletéhez...


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Sosem tudhatod, milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel, eredményük sem lesz. /Mahatma Gandhi/[/FONT]*


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 10)

*2*

2


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Hiszen csak párhuzamos monológokban...


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

beszélünk el egymás mellett...


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

*Az optimista minden vészhelyzetben lehetőséget lát - a pesszimista veszélyt lát minden lehetőségben.*


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Míg végül megvan a 20 hozzászólás és azt mondjuk:


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

bye Kuvik


----------



## Kuvik72 (2010 Május 10)

Viszlát!


----------



## mizuka (2010 Május 10)

:d


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

*Lady Nancy Astor:* Winston, ha az Ön felesége lennék, mérget öntenék a kávéjába!
*Churchill:* Nancy, ha az Ön férje lennék, meg is innám azt!


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 10)

*3*

3


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

*Bessie Braddock:* Uram, maga részeg.
*Churchill:* Hölgyem, ön pedig ronda. Én reggelre kijózanodom...


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 10)

*5*

5


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

*19.*


----------



## tbke2 (2010 Május 10)

Jók legyetek!


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*1*

1


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 10)

*6*

6


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*2*

2


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*3*

3


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*5*

5


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*4*

5


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*11*

11


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*17*

17


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*7*

7


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*18*

18


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*9*

9


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*14*

14


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*6*

6


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*16*

sfsd


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]A hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a Világegyetemben. /Thomas Alva Edison/[/FONT]*


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*32*

23


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*235235*

235235


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*afasf*

afasfd


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*25*

23525


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

*[FONT=&quot]Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd. /Mahatma Gandhi/[/FONT]*


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*23525*

255


----------



## eastern110 (2010 Május 10)

*dsfsd*

fsfdsf


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

á


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

b


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

egy


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

ketto


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

harom


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

7, kár hogy vannak ilyen izééék


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

negy


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

8, lopom a polcot


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

ot


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

9, itt a Ferenc


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

hat


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

10, akkor már húsz legyen


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

het


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

11, elmegyek


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

kilenc


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

12, lőjjetek már fejbő'


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

13, hát te nem vagy az én párom


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

nyolc


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

14, liba! ide figyé'


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

tiz


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

tizenegy


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

15, ezek a parasztos beszólások "bejővölnek"


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

16, most már nagyon unom


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

17, vállalati pénzügyeket kéne tanulnom már, csütörtökön zh :S


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

18, ohh...és h még várjak 2 napot???? mire ide hivatalos leszek?


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

19, marha jó


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## kata740914 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## kicsizsu86 (2010 Május 10)

20, nah két nap múlva találkozunk és egy csomó zenét fogok innen leszedni! nah puszka


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## gabor22 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## arnika17 (2010 Május 10)

Na, ezzel megvolnánk, most már csak a 48 órának kell eltelnie, és akkor teljes jogú felhasználóvá válok.


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*1*

a


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*3*

4


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

12


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*45*

5


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*6*

5


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

13


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*lazíts*

6


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*z*

7


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*8*

8


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

14


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*9*

9


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*10*

10


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*11*

11


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*12*

12


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*13*

13


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*14*

14


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

15


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*15*

15


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*16*

16


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*17*

17


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*18*

18


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*19*

19


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

16


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*20*

kész


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

The secret of a happy marriage remains a secret.


----------



## gildas (2010 Május 10)

*ráadás*

1


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

17


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

To love is to receive a glimpse of heaven.


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

uzenet 3


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

18


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

We love because it's the only true adventure.


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

True love stories never have endings.


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Love is a game that two can play and both win.


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Love is the seed of all hope. It is the enticement to trust, to risk, to try, to go on


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

A szerelem csoda, amely két életet egybeforraszt, két lelket egy életre összeköt.


----------



## Kismacsek07 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

A tudás, ami nem gyarapszik naponta, naponta csökkenni fog


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Sosem gondolok a jövőre. Úgyis mindjárt itt van. /Einstein


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Mindenki legyen elég bátor ahhoz, hogy meggyőződése legyen! /Humboldt


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Szamárság feladni a reményt. Azonkívül bűn is. /Hemingway


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

...az ormokra nem hívják az embert: oda fel kell kapaszkodni. /Manet​ *​


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

De vagyunk-e azok, amik lehetnénk? /Karinthy Frigyes


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Miért akarsz másnak látszani, ha önmagad is lehetsz? /Juvenalis


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Elkövettem az emberiség legnagyobb bűnét: nem voltam boldog. /Borges


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

köszi a felvilágosítást


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

Az ember élete haladás, nem állomás. /Emerson


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

soha ne vitatkozz idiotákkal mert lehangolnak és meggyöznek a rutinjukkal


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

19


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

Winter is coming.


----------



## millatwin (2010 Május 10)

es utcso 20


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

nem tudja vki hogy az 1989-ben megjelent payer öcsi "belvárosi bárzene+ zenéket honnan lehet letölteni?


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

30


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

11


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

na


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

meghalt szegény toller lászló isten nyugtassa


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

látom


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

nem


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

csak


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

készül a 4-es metro uj része


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

én


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

1989


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

vagyok


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

ilyen


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

55


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

kis


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

szar idö van már 1 hete


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

sunyi


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

654


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

Xd


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

szeranyak


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

79


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

:i


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

maresz


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

mingyá


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

78942


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

20


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

feri bá!!!


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

hsz


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

beszívtuk a devizahitelt


----------



## vicky132 (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

megint drágul a benzin


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

2ft-tal


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

gázolaj 3ft-tal


----------



## eugene wolf (2010 Május 10)

sötét zsaruk 3d-ben!!


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

*jaj de jó*

milyen jó hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

*igen*

igen


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

görög válság


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

drágul a benzin


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

megint csak a baj van


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

míndíg csak a baj van


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

nem tudni


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

mit


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

hoz


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

jövő


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

nem


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

senki


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*Ó*

Így könnyebb, köszi


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

se


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

mert


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

tehát senki


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*v*

v


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

nem tudja hogy


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

mit hoz


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*hi*

y


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

a jövő


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*csak*

én is


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

köszönöm az oldal szerkesztőinek


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

ezt az oldalt


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*és*

imádom a hangoskönyveket


----------



## cactus01 (2010 Május 10)

és ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*olvasni is*

szeretek


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*ej...*

csak idő nincs rá


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

hát ez


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

van


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

az oldal amúgy szuper


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

és


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

meg kell


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

szereznem


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

pl ... a Mester és Margaritát


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

Latinovits Zoltánnal


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

már majdnem


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*jaj*

20


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*19*

19


----------



## eMTé (2010 Május 10)

*mondom 20*

20


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

a


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

b


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

c


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

d


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

e


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

f


----------



## sofija (2010 Május 10)

hát nem is tudom


----------



## sofija (2010 Május 10)

ha megvan a 20, mért is nem engedi?


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

g


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

h


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

i


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

j


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

k


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

l


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

m


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

n


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

o


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

1


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

0


----------



## renkov (2010 Május 10)

-1


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

1-Megérett a meggy


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

2-Feneketlen teknő


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

2


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

3- Majd hazavárom


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

3


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

4


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

4-Biz' oda nem mégy


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

5


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

5- Hasad a tök


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

6


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

6-Hasad a pad


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

7


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

7- Dörög az ég


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

8


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

8- Üres a polc


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

9-Kis Ferenc


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

10 - Tiszta víz


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

9


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Ha nem tiszta


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

10


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Vidd vissza


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

vidd vissza


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Ott a szamár


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

megissza


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Megissza


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

jeah


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

citrom


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

alma


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

11- Ki legyek?


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

körte


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

12- Mind a kettő


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

.


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

13- Mindenáron


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

..


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

14- Kicsi légy


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

...


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

15-Kiköpött


----------



## tikytappancs (2010 Május 10)

Kész!:d


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

16- Kiakadt


----------



## Fáncsi333 (2010 Május 10)

Nekem is, óh már sok is . ))


----------



## Tryniti (2010 Május 11)

Azért én megdolgoztam más fórumokon már.
De elfáradtam.Kell egy kis ingyen alma.


----------



## Tryniti (2010 Május 11)

Tryniti írta:


> Azért én megdolgoztam más fórumokon már.
> De elfáradtam.Kell egy kis ingyen alma.








.....


----------



## Viceroy (2010 Május 11)

gyüjtök,gyüjtök...


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Szindbád karcsú, nyúlánk, de elég izmos férfiú volt, már gyermekkorában megtanulta a valcert és a polkát, és a nyeregben is megállotta helyét, ha rókát kellett űzni a dércsípte, rőtbarna mezőkön.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Mindazonáltal nagyon kevés szerencséje volt a nőknél. Szindbád ugyanis hirtelen ellustult, ha arra került a sor, hogy valamely csipkés szoknyafodrocska után Budáról Pestre menjen.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Valamint nem volt kedvelője a hosszadalmas ácsorgásoknak sem utcasarkokon, kapumélyedésekben, a Halász bástyán vagy a kis budai cukrászboltban, ahol a nőket várni szokták.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Türelmetlen volt, ideges volt, és csodálkozó komolysággal kérdezte a kis kalaposleánytól: "Szívgyönyörűség, most van öt óra?"


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Máskor egészen egyszerűen elmellőzte a kitűzött találkát, és nyújtózkodva, ásítozva hevert a szőnyegen, amíg valahol messze, egy görbe kis budai utcácskában, midőn már leereszkedőben volt a téli köd, titokzatosan, csöndesen állott egy kocsi, és a kocsifüggönyök minden percben készen voltak arra, hogy nyomban leereszkedjenek.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

A lovak türelmetlenül kapálták a fagyos rögöt, az öreg, piros képű kocsis durva szőrbundájában nagy érdeklődéssel figyelt a ködben közelgő léptekre: de Szindbád nem jött.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

"Azt hiszem, beteg... Hajtson Pestre, kocsis" - mondta végül egy bosszús, sírós, megtört hang a hintó belsejéből, és a fehér bajuszú, rákvörös képű kocsis sóhajtozva csapott lovai közé.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Pestre, pesti utcákra érve megállott kocsijával, ugyan most is egy bizonyos átjáróház kapujánál, ahol a grófné vagy a hercegné titokzatosan kilebbent a hintóból az esti homályban (míg Szindbád kezét szívére szorítva nézett utána), de a hirtelen, villámgyors megállásnak igazán semmi értelme sem volt olyankor, midőn Szindbád nélkül, üresen futott tovább a hintó.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

A vén kocsis büszke volt tudományára, és azon régimódi emberek közé tartozott, akik sokért nem adták, ha a kocsizás végén így szólott hozzájuk az utazó: "Miska bácsi, a lovak ma jól viselték magukat!"...


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Semmi értelme sem volt tehát a villámgyors megállásnak, majd a szélvész-sebes továbbhajtásnak, a grófné ugyan felhasználta a másod percet, a néptelen utcában vagy az átjáróház előtt ellebbent, eltűnt, mintha álom lett volna, de a kocsizás végén senki se dicsérte meg a lovakat.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Igen valószínű az a föltevés, hogy a vén kocsis csak saját lovait bolondította a szokásos hajtással és megtorpanással, hadd higgyék a lovak, hogy a hintóból Szindbád úr bágyadt tekintete és halovány arca fordul az eltűnő grófné felé, nem pedig az üres ablakok.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Ki tudná, hogy hittek-e a lovak öreg gazdájuknak?


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Lehetséges, hogy a gyakran üresen futó hintó is okozója volt annak, hogy Szindbádnak kevés szerencséje volt a nőknél, de mégiscsak nagyobb baj volt az, hogy Szindbád hamar kihűlt, hamar felejtett, és közömbös, hideg tekintete jeges nyugalommal fordult el sokszor látott női szemek sugárzása elől.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

"Isten veled!


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Isten veled!" - mondogatta magában, midőn az első megkívánt, várva-várt csókot lehelték arcára.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Hazamenet a szőnyegen nyújtózkodva könyvet vett kezébe, vagy képesalbumban lapozgatott, de a gondolatait mégsem tudta megakadályozni abban, hogy nyomról nyomra kövessék az elmúlt szépséges délután eseményeit. (Mert hiszen Szindbád - és ez becsületére legyen mondva - mindig életre-halálra szerelmes volt abba a nőcskébe, aki a Lánchíd kőoroszlánjai alatt várakozott. A könnyű, üres kalandokat sohasem kedvelte, és igazán a véletlen műve volt, hogy már több, gyermekes családanyát el nem szöktetett Párizsba, "ahol majd ismeretlenül, elvonulva és szeretve élhetnek egymásnak egymásért, és a kitűzött óra nem röppenhet el fecskeszárnyakon".) Tehát estenden, a puha szőnyegen egy-egy szépséges délután után Szindbád akarata ellenére is kénytelen volt összehasonlításokat tenni elmúlt szerelmei és új szerelme között. A csókokban és a csóktevésben nagy mester volt ő, de leghamarább mégis azokból a nőkből ábrándult ki, akik, szegénykék, a bűnbe beleesvén, mintegy önmagukat kívánták elkábítani, álomba mélyeszteni a folytonos csókolózással. Voltak emlékei nőkről, akik húsos, vonagló ajkukat már az első percben bajusza alá nyomták (puha és finom kis bajusza volt), és el nem vették volna onnan semmi kincsért.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

E hosszadalmas, lassan-lassan elbágyadó, ellágyuló, fáratag csókoknak Szindbád csak nagyon ritkán kedvezett. (Egyszer és először akkor volt divatja a mérföldjáró csóknak, midőn egy szegény kis hajadont ébresztett föl csöndes álmaiból, és az árvácska Szindbád iránt érzett szerelmét még csak annyira sem tudta eltitkolni, mérsékelni vagy fékezni, hogy egy pillanatra is elvette volna karját nyakáról, válláról vagy egyéb testrészéről. Midőn aludt Szindbád, akkor is éreznie kellett, hogy szerelme ébren, félig lehunyt szeméből rajongó, csodálkozó, szinte ijedt tekintettel figyeli alvó arcát, míg karja, keze csüggedetlenül, fáradhatatlanul öleli, fogja, mintha őrizné, tartogatná... Ugyancsak akkor történt, hogy édesen, hosszan felkacagott szendergésében szerelme oldalán, mert az ötlött eszébe, hogy évek múlva bizonyára másként viselkedik a tudatlan nőcske, ha egyetmást megpróbált már az életben. Mindezekből tehát világosan megérthető, hogy e nőcskével szemben helye és módja volt a mérföldjáró csóknak, az ajkak sóvárgó, nedves és lankadó összeforrasztásának... És a könnybe borult hűséges barna szempár, az alázatos, szinte bocsánatkérő tekintet e csók közepette, amellyel a szerelmes nőcske Szindbád izzó, kémlelő, leselkedő és vad pillantását felfogta, még sokáig kísértette álomtalan éjszakákon a hajóst.)


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

A mérföldjáró csók rovatába ezenkívül még két nő tartozott Szindbád ismerősei között, de ezek már nem éppen fiatalságuk, tudatlanságuk és jóságos odaadásuk miatt kerültek amaz ártatlan nőcskével egy szívkamrába, hanem ellenkezőleg, érettségük, mohó éhségük, tűnő nyaruk mulandósága miatt forrasztották hosszadalmasan ajakukat Szindbád ajakára. Ugyanezért a bölcs hajós e csókoknak jelentőségét csöndesen elhárította a rajongás, a hódolat és az imádat világából: egyszerűen elkönyvelte őket, mint olyan nők csókjait, akik Szindbádban a karcsú, nyúlánk és hajlékony férfiút tisztelték meg, mert hiszen természet szerűleg e nők kövérek, puhák és csókszom jasak voltak: Julcsa harminckilenc és Jella harmincnyolc és fél esztendős volt, midőn hajósunk felváltva várta őket öreg kocsisa mögött a Lánchíd kőoroszlánjainál. A páros napok Julcsáé, a páratlanok Jelláé voltak majdnem egy egész télen át, de szombaton, szombaton estve, mint egy kis didergő, ázott fecske röpült be Szindbád lakásába az a bizonyos tudatlan és még tapasztalatlan nőcske, és a pattogó tüzű kályha mellett ijedten, félénken, bocsánatkérőleg megállott. Szindbád édesdeden felkacagott ilyenkor, és a nőcske megzavarodva, alázatosan helyezte kis kalapját az ablakpárkányra: "Szabad, Szindbád? Megengedi, Szindbád?"


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Azon a télen tehát - a hervadó budai hegyek között, a Kutyavilla felé kocsizva, pókfonálos, szép őszi napokon kezdődött mind a három regény - Szindbád nagy, hosszadalmas, a Fehérvári úttól a kelenföldi vasúti állomásig tartó csókoknak hódolt. Öreg kocsisa mozdulatlan háttal ült a hintó bakján, a nyergesló fülét hegyezve ügetett a pompás országúton, és a vasúti töltésen mintegy hosszú szökkenéssel, füstcsomót pöffentve suhant el a gyorsvonat; félszemmel látta mindezt Szindbád, mert hiszen a hölgyek már az első őszi napokon gyakorolták a későbbi, téli hideget, fagyot és havat feloldó hosszú csókjait. Jella olykor, tudtán kívül ugyanazokat a szavakat mondogatta szerelme hevében, amelyeket Julis tegnap mondott ugyanezen az úton és ugyanebben az órában. "Életem!" - mondták a nők, amint a hintó elhagyta a Fehérvári utat. "Mindenségem" - folytatták az út közepén. "Tell Vilmos!" - sóhajtották, amely álnév alatt Szindbád ez időben levelezését folytatta.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

És ugyanakkor Szindbád félszemmel kipillantott a mámorító csók közepette a kocsi ablakán, mert már megszokta, hogy ilyenkor suhan keresztül az őszi tájon Kelenföld felől a gyorsvonat.


----------



## cececece (2010 Május 11)

Tavasszal és még későbben, midőn Szindbád élete, bölcsessége, szerelme emlékeit gyűjtögette, a mérföldjáró csókos nőket mosolyogva nézegette képzeletében. Nem, ezek a nők mégsem voltak mind a hárman egyformák! Szindbád önmagában kereste a hibát, önmagában az okát a mérföldes csókoknak: Szindbád akkor még fiatal volt, és a csókot, valamint a habzó serleget fenékig szerette üríteni. Tehát így tanította csókolózni szerelmét is.

[1911]


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*1*

1


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*2*

2


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Aki tanul, halad, aki lusta, marad.*

*Aki tanul,*

halad, 
aki lusta, marad.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Nem esik messze az alma a fájától.*

*Nem esik*

messze az alma a fájától.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Törd meg a diót, ha a belét meg akarod enni.*

*Törd meg a diót,*

ha a belét meg akarod enni.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Eső után köpönyeg.*

*Eső*

után köpönyeg.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*A gazda szeme hízlalja a disznót*

*A gazda szeme*

hízlalja a disznót


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Magad ura*

ha szolgád nincs


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Több nap, mint kolbász*


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Kilóg a lóláb*


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Hajnali óra vezet a jóra*


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Ne fuss olyan szekér után*

amely nem akar felvenni


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*A lét határozza meg a tudatot.*

Ha megisszuk a lét, a tudat elszáll...


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Én vagyok a magyar népgazdaság.*

Azért vagyok felakasztva, mert így legalább úgy látszik, mintha állnék.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Én elszabtam,*

te elszabtad,
ő elszabta,
mi elszabtuk;
ha elszabtuk,
hát elszabtuk,
utólag már szabhatjuk
(szab–tara–raram... –hatjuk!).


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*- A temetőre az van kiírva: FELTÁMADUNK!*

– Akkó má' jobb a kocsma, me' oda meg az, hogy SOSE HALUNK MEG.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Magyarországon*

az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*A világon az emberi ész*

van a legjobban szétosztva.
Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*A fociban az a lényeg,*

hogy a labdát, ahhoz passzold, akin ugyanolyan színű mez van, mint rajtad. 
Ja! És futni kell! A vízilabdában ezt már rég kitalálták: aki nem úszik – megfullad.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Az élet olyan, mint a motor.*

Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy.


----------



## hexy (2010 Május 11)

*Super channel,*

Sky channel, felejtsen el...


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## tgures (2010 Május 11)

itt a vége, bocsi


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 köszi az infót , eléggé ijesztő


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

gyors azért nem vagyok


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

kicsit kések de meg jövök


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

mindenkit űdvözlök


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

62


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

kiss62 22


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

szeretettel ,üdvözlöm kanadát


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

62. 22


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

1962 06 .22.


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

még pedig


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

kanada hajrá


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

41


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

jó


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

86


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

ki jön?


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

velem?


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

magyar


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

ország .


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

irjatok.


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

minden.


----------



## edit6222 (2010 Május 11)

érdekel .


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

21


----------



## deeeena (2010 Május 11)

22


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

100


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

101


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

110


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

111


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1000


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1001


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

a


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1010


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

s


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1011


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

d


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 11)

1100


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

f


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

ll


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

be


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

ki


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

....


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

m


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

á


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

é


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

g


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

mnbv


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

lllé


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

űáé


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

mnbcv


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

kjnm


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

ki


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

A


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

kkk


----------



## rasztoto (2010 Május 11)

élui


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## subszaby (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

De ha most komolyan elkezdem beírni az ABC betűit?


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Talán így valóban könnyebb, köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

vannak még jó emberek


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

.


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

,


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

-


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

ű


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

>


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

'


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

+


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

!


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

%


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

=)


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

§


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

4361


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

23432/122*1434+243252-14234=


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

10101010101010101010101010101


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Egy jó kévé néha csodákra képes.


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

A/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/a/


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

aha


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

18+1


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Mindjárt ebédszünet.


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

20-20+20


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Cincognak az egerek, megy a traccs paccs


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

:d4


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Kész a kávé!


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Kisütött a nap.


----------



## Alfrodulson (2010 Május 11)

még mindig nem elég?


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Mégis jó napunk lesz.


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Ma Ferenc napja van.


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Holnap Pongrác.


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Közelednek a fagyos szentek.


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Szervác, Pongrác, Bonifác


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

Reméljük hatása nem lesz.


----------



## könyvtár (2010 Május 11)

10+10 az húsz


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

x


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

u


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 11)

Én is köszönöm...


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

q


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

vege


----------



## torpe2002 (2010 Május 11)

+1


----------



## Lirian52 (2010 Május 11)

Zsuzsa
Köszi a tanácsot!

Lirian


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Nem hiszek a véletlen találkozásokban. A világ törvénye olyan, ami egyszer elkezdődött, azt be is kell fejezni. Nem valami nagy öröm ez. Semmi sem érkezik idejében, semmit sem ad az élet akkor, amikor felkészültünk rá. Sokáig fáj ez a rendetlenség, ez a késés. Azt hisszük, játszik velünk valaki. De egy napon egyszer észrevesszük, hogy csodálatos rend és rendszer volt mindenben... két ember nem találkozhat egy nappal sem előbb, csak amikor megértek e találkozásra.​ 
Márai Sándor​ ​


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]A kommunizmus 7 csodája: 1. Mindenkinek volt munkája.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]2. Bár mindenkinek volt munkája, senki sem csinált semmit.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]3. Bár senki sem csinált semmit, a tervet 100% fölött teljesítették.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]4. Bár a tervet 100% fölött teljesítették, mégsem lehetett semmit kapni.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]5. Bár nem lehetett semmit kapni, mindenkinek megvolt mindene.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]6. Bár mindenkinek megvolt mindene, mégis mindenki lopott.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]7. Bár mindenki lopott, mégsem hiányzott soha semmi.[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

Néhány kérdés....


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Mit csinált az ember épp akkor, mikor felfedezte, hogy a tehenek tejet 
adnak?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- A Lipton dolgozói is tarthatnak kávészünetet?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Ha ma nulla fok van és holnap kétszer olyan hideg várható, hány fok 
lesz holnap?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Az olívaolaj olívabogyóból készül, a napraforgóolaj napraforgómagból 
készül. Miből készül a babaolaj?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Ha az ember a majom továbbfejlesztett változata, akkor miért vannak 
még mindig majmok?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Ha a kínaiak az esküvő alatt rizst szórnak, akkor a mexikóiak kaktuszt 
dobálnak?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]- Miért nem ütötte agyon Noé a két szúnyogot?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]Ha a bor folyékony, hogyan lehet száraz?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]Hogyan írjuk a nullát római számokkal?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]Miért nyomjuk erősebben a távirányító gombjait, amikor az elem 
kifogyóban van?[/FONT]


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Ha szeretlek, meglátom benned azt, akit te is csak ritkán látsz. Ha szeretsz, olyan titkokat tudsz kihozni belőlem, melyekről én magam sem tudtam.​ 
Müller Péter​ ​


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor az első órát beállították, milyen óra alapján állították be?[/FONT]


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

[FONT=&quot]Ha fürdés után tiszták vagyunk, akkor miért kell kimosni a törülközőt?[/FONT]


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Az élet egy nagy szerepjáték. Mindannyian játsszuk az általunk választott karaktert, és csak egy dolog van ami kizökkenthet minket a szerepünkből, s az nem más, mint a szerelem. Mikor jön valaki, aki az első perctől kezdve átlát rajtunk, az ő szemében az álarcunk lehull és megsemmisül. Csupán az igazi énünk érvényesül, ha akarjuk, ha nem, és ez az, ami néha annyira megrémít minket, hogy legszívesebben hanyatt-homlok menekülnénk, de hamarosan rájövünk, hogy e nélkül nincs értelme az életünknek.


----------



## meneke (2010 Május 11)

Ha van disznósajt, akkor fejik a disznókat?


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Az élet legnagyobb titka és ajándéka, ha két "egyféle" ember találkozik.​ 
Márai Sándor​
​ 
​


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Persze nem szüntelenül, nem reggeltől estig, de bujkáljon bennünk a mosoly - minden eshetőségre készen -, hogy bármikor felragyoghasson. Mert a mosoly meggyőződésem szerint mindig egy kis fényt hoz az életünkbe, meg a máséba is. Kicsike fényt, de sok kicsi, mint tudjuk, sokra megy. (Janikovszky Éva)


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Lehet, hogy a szomszéd füve zöldebb, de azt is ugyanolyan nehéz nyírni. (Little Richard)


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Szerénység*

*A szerénység*

annak a reménye, 
hogy mások is rájöjjenek 
milyen csodálatosak vagyunk.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*A pénznek nincs szaga,*

legföljebb annak akinek nincs pénze.
*Feleki László*


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Deja vu érzésem és amnéziám van egyszerre.*

Azt hiszem, ezt már elfelejtettem egyszer...


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok!
Én töltök fel is le is csak már húsznál tartsak


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Sosem gondolok a jövőre.*

Úgyis mindjárt itt van.
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

Na most 7


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Ha egy férfi elcsábítja a feleségedet, legjobb bosszú, ha hagyod hogy  megtartsa.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*A férfi*

olyan, mint a hűtőtáska. 
Csak töltsd meg sörrel és bárhova magaddal viheted.


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

Én gondolok a jövőre mert már itt van a kertek alaltt.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Néhányan a hosszú házasság titkát kérdezik. Rendszeresen járunk étterembe,
hetente kétszer. Egy kis gyertyafény, vacsora, lágy zene, tánc. Ő kedden
megy, én pénteken.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Egy ember apróhirdetett: 'Feleség kerestetik'. Másnap száz levelet kapott.
Mindben ugyanaz állt: Az enyémet viheti!


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

A nemzetközi helyzet fokozódik.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Vi


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

Piroska nem fél az erdőben.
Pénze nincs, d....ni meg szeret.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Razglednicák*

1​ Bulgáriából vastag, vad ágyuszó gurul,
a hegygerincre dobban, majd tétováz s lehull;
torlódik ember, állat, szekér és gondolat,
az út nyerítve hőköl, sörényes ég szalad.
Te állandó vagy bennem e mozgó zürzavarban,
tudatom mélyén fénylesz örökre mozdulatlan
s némán, akár az angyal, ha pusztulást csodál,
vagy korhadt fának odván temetkező bogár.
1944. augusztus 30. A hegyek közt


----------



## mazdamen (2010 Május 11)

Máris javul a számban forgó szó helyett a szóban forgó szám.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

mazdamen írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én töltök fel is le is csak már húsznál tartsak


 
Szia !
Örülök, hogy nem csak én fáradozom a 20-al. 
Azt hittem könnyebb lesz.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Razglednicák*

2​ Kilenc kilométerre innen égnek
a kazlak és a házak,
s a rétek szélein megülve némán
riadt pórok pipáznak.
Itt még vizet fodroz a tóra lépő
apró pásztorleány
s felhőt iszik a vízre ráhajolva
a fodros birkanyáj.
Cservenka, 1944. október 6.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Razglednicák*

3​ Az ökrök száján véres nyál csorog,
az emberek mind véreset vizelnek,
a század bűzös, vad csomókban áll.
Fölöttünk fú a förtelmes halál.
Mohács, 1944. október 24.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Razglednicák*

4​ Mellézuhantam, átfordult a teste
s feszes volt már, mint húr, ha pattan.
Tarkólövés. - Így végzed hát te is, -
súgtam magamnak, - csak feküdj nyugodtan.
Halált virágzik most a türelem. -
Der springt noch auf, - hangzott fölöttem.
Sárral kevert vér száradt fülemen.
Szentkirályszabadja, 1944. október 31.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Tisztelet Radnóti Miklósnak.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Tétova óda*

Mióta készülök, hogy elmondjam neked
szerelmem rejtett csillagrendszerét;
egy képben csak talán, s csupán a lényeget.
De nyüzsgő s áradó vagy bennem, mint a lét,
és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,
mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Tárgy : A 40 feletti nőkről


Egy férfi tollából...

Ahogy öregszem, egyre inkább a 40 feletti nőket értékelem. 
Csak néhány példa, hogy miért:
Egy 40 feletti nő sosem ébreszt fel az éjszaka közepén, hogy 
megkérdezze: "Mire gondolsz, drágám?" Fütyül rá, mire gondolsz.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölött
s zizzenve röppenő kis álmokat vadász.
S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked,
mit is jelent az nékem, hogyha dolgozom,
óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.
Hasonlat mit sem ér. Felötlik s eldobom.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Ha egy 40 feletti nőnek nincs kedve meccset nézni veled, nem 
ül oda melléd nyavalyogni. Csinál helyette valami olyat, 
amihez kedve van.Általában valami sokkal értelmesebb dolgot.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

És holnap az egészet újra kezdem,
mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szó
versemben s mert ez addig izgat engem,
míg csont marad belőlem s néhány hajcsomó.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Fáradt vagy s én is érzem, hosszú volt a nap, -
mit mondjak még? a tárgyak összenéznek
s téged dicsérnek, zeng egy fél cukordarab
az asztalon és csöppje hull a méznek
s mint színarany golyó ragyog a teritőn,
s magától csendül egy üres vizespohár.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Boldog, mert véled él. S talán lesz még időm,
hogy elmondjam milyen, mikor jöttödre vár.
Az álom hullongó sötétje meg-megérint,
elszáll, majd visszatér a homlokodra,
álmos szemed búcsúzva még felém int,
hajad kibomlik, szétterül lobogva,
s elalszol. Pillád hosszú árnya lebben.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

BigBrother írta:


> Tisztelet Radnóti Miklósnak.


 
Igen, sokat vesztettünk a halálával!!!


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Kezed párnámra hull, elalvó nyírfaág,
de benned alszom én is, nem vagyok _más_ világ.
S idáig hallom én, hogy változik a sok
rejtelmes, vékony, bölcs vonal
hűs tenyeredben.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

Szeretettel Edithnek Makóra...


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Egy negyvenen túli nő már elég jól ismeri önmagát ahhoz, 
hogy tudja, ki ő, mi ő, mit akar és kitől. Kevés olyan 40 
feletti nő akad, akit érdekel, hogy mit gondolsz róla vagy 
arról, hogy mit teszel.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Weöres Sándor: A paprikajancsi szerenádja*

"Gyönge fuvallat a töba zilál,
fények gyöngysora lebben,
Sóhajom, árva madár-pihe, száll
s elpihen édes öledben.
Tárt keblemen reszket a kóc:
érted szenved a Jancsi bohóc.​
Szép szemeidből vérzik az ég,
sok sebe csillagos ösvény.
Egy hajfürtöd nékem elég:
sok sebemet bekötözném.
Hull a fürészpor, sorvad a kóc:
meghal érted a Jancsi bohóc.

Tálad a rózsa, tükröd a Hold,
ajkadon alkonyok égnek,
Víg kedvem sűrű búba hajolt,
téged kérlel az ének.
Hogyha kigyullad a szivem a, kóc,
nem lesz többet a Jancsi bohóc."


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

A nőknek 40 felett tartása van. Ritkán fordul elő, hogy 
jelenetet rendeznének az operában vagy egy elegáns étterem 
kellős közepén. Na persze ha megérdemled, gondolkodás nélkül 
lelőnek, főleg ha esélyt látnak arra, hogy megúszhatják.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*"Az élet nem habostorta...*

_bohócnak sem fenékig tejfel..._


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Az idősebb nők nem bánnak szűkmarkúan a dicséretekkel, 
gyakran akkor sem, ha nem érdemled meg. Tudják, milyen 
érzés, amikor az ember nem kap elismerést.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

40 felett egy nő elég magabiztos ahhoz, hogy bemutasson 
téged a barátnőinek.

Egy fiatalabb nő gyakran még a legjobb barátnőjét is 
hanyagolja, ha partnere van, mert nem bízik meg a fickóban.


----------



## BigBrother (2010 Május 11)

*Annak aki repülni akar(vagy kénytelen...)*

http://flightradar24.com/


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Egy negyvenen túli nőt abszolút nem érdekel, hogy 
tetszenek-e neked a barátnői, mert tudja, hogy azok sosem 
árulnák el őt.

A nők a korral természetfeletti képességekre tesznek 
szert.Egy 40 feletti nőnek sosem kell meggyónnod a bűneidet. 
Úgyis mindig tudja.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Egy 40 feletti nőnek jól áll a tűzpiros rúzs. Ugyanez már 
nem mondható el a fiatal lányokról vagy a transzvesztitákról.

Ha eltekintesz attól a néhány apró ránctól, egy 40 feletti 
nő sokkal szexisebb, mint fiatalabb nőtársai.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Az idősebb nők egyenesek és őszinték. Azonnal a szemedbe 
mondják, hogy mocsok disznó vagy, ha úgy viselkedsz! Nem 
kell törnöd a fejed, hányadán is állsz velük


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

Igen, számtalan okból dicsőíthetjük a negyvenen túli nőket. 
Sajnos ezt fordítva már nem lehet elmondani. Minden ragyogó, 
okos, ápolt, szexis 40 feletti nőre jut egy kopaszodó, 
pocakos őskövület sárga nadrágban, aki bolondot csinál 
magából valami 22 éves kis pincérlánnyal az oldalán. 
Hölgyeim, elnézést kérek érte.


----------



## Hárpika (2010 Május 11)

És minden olyan férfinak, aki azt mondja: "Miért vegyek meg 
egy egész tehenet, amikor csak tejet akarok inni", üzenem, 
hogy változnak az idők. Manapság a nők 80%-a ellenzi a 
házasságot. Miért? Mert a nők is rájöttek, hogy nem érdemes 
megvenni egy egész disznót azért a kis kolbászért...


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*1*

Kinek, miért jó ez?
Egy linket szerettem volna elérni, amit csak regisztált tagok láthatnak, mert csatolt szövegben rakta fel valaki. Ezért most várok két napot, és akaratom ellenére, kénytelen vagyok húsz bugyuta üzenetet küldeni.
Kár az időért és a fáradtságért. Én ilyen feltételekkel nem kényszerítenék embereket felesleges fecsegésre, de, hát aki kitalálta, annak biztosan vannak erre okos meglátásai.


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*2*

Kinek, miért jó ez?
Egy linket szerettem volna elérni, amit csak regisztált tagok láthatnak, mert csatolt szövegben rakta fel valaki. Ezért most várok két napot, és akaratom ellenére, kénytelen vagyok húsz bugyuta üzenetet küldeni.
Kár az időért és a fáradtságért. Én ilyen feltételekkel nem kényszerítenék embereket felesleges fecsegésre, de, hát aki kitalálta, annak biztosan vannak erre okos meglátásai.


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*3*

Nem untatom a többieket tovább, így mostantól csak a számokat írom be.
3


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*4*

4
És még 20 másodpercet is várhatok két üzi közt.


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*5*

5


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*6*

6


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*7*

7


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*8*

8


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*9*

9


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*10*

10
(A fele már meg van!)


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*11*

11


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## szerelemdinnye (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*12*

12


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*13*

13


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*14*

14


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*15*

15


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*16*

16


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*17*

17


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*18*

18


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*19*

19


----------



## kikuju (2010 Május 11)

*20*

20
Kösz a türelmet.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

szeretném nagyon már a kártyákat.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Szeretném már nagyon a kislányomnak a képeket.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Tönkretettek mindent


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Az egyik magának akarta a másik is magának


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Mindjárt iskolás lesz


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Már nagy csaj.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Még várnom is kell.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Nincsenek cimkék.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Nagyon gyorsan írok.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Lapozgatja a könyvet közben a haját nézi.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

És ráadásul sörözik is.A gyerek is.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Sílécen a nagy hóba,maszk rajtuk.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Kifogod borítani,gyere a másik oldalra


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Meghaltak ám sokan,inkább ne nézd meg


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Felkiabáltátok a kicsit,most mikor fog visszaaludni?


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Lövészárkot ástak,próbáltak védekezni.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Ez annak a bácsinak barátja.Ki az a bajszos?


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Minket írsz le?


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Ezerhét helyett ötszáz.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Remélem mindjárt visszaalszik.


----------



## bcsandi (2010 Május 11)

Na még egy és kész.


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

neked már csak egy, nekem még 17, mínusz ez


----------



## janeme (2010 Május 11)

Nem értem, annyi jó cikk van, jó fórumtéma! Lehet hozzájuk szólni!


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

*Szőke Lajos letölthető könyvei*

További ízelítő a Szőke Lajos weboldaláról, ahol szó esik a mindenki számára könnyen elérhető lehetőségről
a Magasabb Világok szent energiáinak megtapasztalására, önállóan:

_"HIHETETLEN?_

_Itt vannak ezek az imént felsorolt szent energiák. Jobbára Őket nevezték az elmúlt emberi korszakokban Angyaloknak._
_A gondolataink, érzelmeink szintjén bármelyiküket éppen olyan könnyedén elő kellene tudni állítanunk, mint ahogyan a félelmeink szűkölő ahrimáni erejét vagy a meg nem értés és gyűlölködés luciferi szintjeit naponta, nagy szorgalommal előállítjuk._
_Az Emberlét értelme a Lélek csiszolódása. Embertől tehát már elvárható lenne, hogy nagyobb erkölcsi tartással rendelkezzen, szentebb energiákkal ismerkedjék. Titokban vagy sem, de saját otthonában ezen Égi energiákat már több, mint 2000 orvos használja; megengedve ezzel, hogy belépjen életükbe egy új Dimenzió._
_Semmit nem vihetünk magunkkal, ami a fizikai létsíkhoz tartozik, ugyanakkor a többségnek eszébe sem jut a magasabb értékek keresése. De köreinkben több, mint 15 éve terjed a Bölcsesség Ereje, az érdeklődők többsége a Magyarok Nagyasszonya (Regina Hungarorum) Égi energiájával gyógyítja magát, míg a pillanatnyi gondok, a tévelygés Csillapítója az Embernek adatott legszentebb Önmegismerő Erő, a VALÓSÁG örökkévaló energiája"_

http://szokelajos.extra.hu/lapok/magas_eg_ajandeka.php





Felkerültek az internetre Szőke Lajos könyvei, melyek ingyen letölthetők és továbbadhatók. 
Mivel könyvesboltban már nem kapható egyik sem - antikváriumban is nehéz találni - 
sok érdeklődőnek nyújthat - esetenként egyetlen - megoldást ez a lehetőség:

http://szokelajos.extra.hu/lapok/konyvek.php


----------



## sjandi (2010 Május 11)

*Köszöntés*

Szép napot neked is!!


----------



## Ena69 (2010 Május 11)

Úgy érzem soha nem jön össze.


----------



## miranda01 (2010 Május 11)

Esetleg játszani is lehet, rengeteg szójáték van az oldalon, ezekkel is könnyedén össze lehet gyűjteni a minimális hozzászólásokat.


----------



## vadalm (2010 Május 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1+2


----------



## vadalm (2010 Május 11)

ab


----------



## vadalm (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## vadalm (2010 Május 11)

,242


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)




----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

Jo ez a lehetoseg


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

koszonom a lehetoseget


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

Nagyon jo ez a forum


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

remélem gyorsan meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)




----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

:lol:


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

jo otle a szojatek


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

javítás: ötlet


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

:razz:


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

2.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

esik az eső


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

10.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

abc


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

csak 3


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

11.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

Koszonet nem er


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

12.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

k


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

ez lesz a hatodik


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

928492.


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

13.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

miert kell a husz hozzaszolas?


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

9482932392


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

14.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

atasz gyorsabb nalam


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

ilakkfierifhgéay aoeéfhg iroeghhaeé


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

sokkal


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

tizedik


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

00000011123456760000


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

15.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)




----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

:4:


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

16.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

nemsokára vége


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

17.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)




----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

18.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

827149.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

le akarom elozni ataszt.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

90ö8384j2347ja


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

nem fog ez menni, latom.


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

19.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

atasznak mindjart jo lesz!!!!


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

20.


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

kerlek, atasz, hagyj nyerni. please!


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

Akinek ma van, annak :77:


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

Sikerult!


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

Grat.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## c3po (2010 Május 11)

azt hittem, husz eleg.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

hát...:!:


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

19.


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

és 20.


----------



## atasz (2010 Május 11)

c3po írta:


> kerlek, atasz, hagyj nyerni. please!


Hagytalak volna, de csak most lattam meg az uzeneted.Bocsi. Azert tovabbi jo forumozast!


----------



## Líz B. (2010 Május 11)

Game overkiss


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*8*

8


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

hát nézzük hogy működik ez


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

szinkronba hoztam a hozzászolásaimat  4


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Nálunk most dörög meg villámlik


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Kifogytam a témából ....


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

nekem 8


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

de sokára lesz meg a 20


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

kecskeméten a digi felvásárolta a pr telekomot


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

ubuntu 10.04 egesz jo lett


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

nemtom ez a 20 másodperc kikészit


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

a türelem rózsát terem


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

igaz


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

már csak 5 azután abbahagyom ezeket az okosságokat ígérem


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

egy kicsi


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

H . á . r . o . m


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

két kicsi


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

1 + 1


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

három kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

indián


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Megvan a 20


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

négy kicsi


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Azért a biztonság kedvéért:
Üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

öt kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

hat kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

indián hét kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

nyolc kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

kilenc kicsi indián


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

tíz


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

kicsi


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

indián fiú


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

és


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

lány


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

még 4


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

már csak 3


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Na ezt hallgassátok meg nekem ez nagyon tetszik:
/ez csak próbafeltöltés /


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

még 2...


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

...1...


----------



## jucy92 (2010 Május 11)

utolsóóó


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*9*

9


----------



## bleki111 (2010 Május 11)

Még 1 proba


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*10*

10


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

első


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

második


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Távozz el magadtól, hogy eljuss magadhoz!" Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

harmadik


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

negyedik


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Csak a döglött hal úszik az árral." Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

hol van a számláló?


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

ötödik


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Manapság az emberek nem arra törekszenek, hogy megakadályozzák a bajt, hanem, hogy kikerüljenek belőle." Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

ennek sok értelme van


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"El kell felejtenünk a napok és az órák fogalmát, hogy jobban odafigyelhessünk a percekre." La Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"A boldogságnak nincs köze ranghoz és vagyonhoz: egyszerűen csak harmónia dolga." Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*11*

11


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Ne a változástól, az állandóságtól félj!" Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

sokkal viccesebb lenne ha a magad bölcsességeit írnád be


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"A vérbeli utazónak nincsenek konkrét tervei, és nem szándékozik mindenáron célba érni." Lao Ce


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## momka8 (2010 Május 11)




----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*12*

12


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

Így jó?

"Aki nem hisz, annak mások sem hisznek." Clifton


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Aki nem pofázik bele mások életébe, azt kevesebben utálják." Clifton


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"A legnagyobb büntetés, hogy egész életedben hallgatnod kell saját magad." Clifton


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Az a legbutább, aki azt hiszi, mindent tud." Clifton


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*13*

13


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*14*

14


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*15*

15


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Getcha hands off me!" Tony Clifton


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*16*

16


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Számolni fogok, bár nem értem miért kell ezt csinálni.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Régen regeltem már.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Telik az idő fogynak a számok.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Telik az idő és nőnek a számok


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Először egy majd jön a kettő.... legvégűl pedig a húsz.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Talán a robotok miatt szükséges írkálni? Vagy a kitartás van értékelve? Nagy talány.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Na mindegy...a számok csak nő a számok csak csökkennek közeledik már a vég célja a kerek huszas


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Lassan kritikus pontra érek ..a táv feléhez a nagy tizeshez..


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Lassan rámsötétedik az ég, de a számok még mindig csak nő és fogynak..


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Ime megvolt a 10-es a mai nap célja, de már látom az új célt a 20-as ormát..


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

1..2..3..10...11..12..13.....és végül a 20.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Mit írjak?


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

Nem írok semmit, most csak számolni fogok egészen 20-ig..


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

21..Valamiért nem elégséges a 20.


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

22


----------



## Sephirot (2010 Május 11)

23


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*17*

17


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*18*

18


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*19*

19


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*20*

és az uccsó:4:


----------



## orca82 (2010 Május 11)

*a fene*

még mindig nem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék....


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Amiben az emberi elme hinni tud, azt meg is tudja valósítani." Napoleon Hill


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Csak ahhoz jön el a szerencse, aki fel van készülve a fogadására!" Napoleon Hill


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

Tehát.. akkor... csak írni kell..


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"A határozott cél és a kiemelkedő jellem félelmetesen hatékony kombináció." Napoleon Hill


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

ez elég vicces 
Nem írna nekem valaki?


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Mindig van lehetőség újrakezdeni." Napoleon Hill


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

Úgy gyorsabban telnek a sorok!


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"A világmindenségben mindenütt harmónia uralkodik, kivéve az emberi kapcsolatokat." Napoleon Hill


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

31


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

ez meg az


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

az meg ez


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)




----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

na még 13


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

még 12 üzenet


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót" Milton Berle


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

... 11 kicsi fasírozott masírozott...


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

10 kicsi fasírozott masírozott


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

*a*

a


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

9 kicsi fasírozott masírozott...


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

... 8 kicsi fasírozott masírozott..


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

... 7 kicsi fasírozott masírozott..


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni még emberibb.


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

...6 kicsi fasírozott masírozott...


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

... 5 kicsi fasírozott masírozott..


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Sose vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a 
rutinjukkal.


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

as


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

hol is tartottam?... :S


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Kétféle vélemény van: az enyém és a helytelen.


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

...x kicsi fasírozott masírozott...


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)




----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

.... x-1 kicsi fasírozott masírozott...


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

lálálá


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Minden nap kiválasztok egy hozzám közelálló nagyon kedves személyt és kedves üzeneteket írok neki.


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

na még egyet


----------



## bogyo86 (2010 Május 11)

lássuk a medvét


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Ez beütött, mint Quasimodonak a Limbo-láz.


----------



## lalabala (2010 Május 11)

Köszi!


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Békés álomba szenderülve szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám... Nem a félelemtől üvöltve, mint az utasai!!


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Egy bankár felhív egy másikat.
- Szevasz, hogy vagy?
- Kösz, jól.
- Bocsánat, téves.


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Van Tesco gazdaságos óvszer, csak előbb ki kell enni belőle a kempingsajtot.


----------



## lalabala (2010 Május 11)

"Ha a törpe hegyre áll, attól még töre marad"


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

*g*

- Mi az abszolút szemtelenség?
- Megkérdezni a törpétől, hogy "Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?".


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Az okos emberek megoldják a problémákat, a zsenik megelőzik." Albert Einstein


----------



## lalabala (2010 Május 11)

Látlak! (Avatar)


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

- Teri vagyok, 15 éve használok Calgon-t, ami eddig 876.545 Ft-omba került!
- Juli vagyok, szarok én a Calgonra, inkább 3 évenként 4500 Ft-ért veszek egy új fűtőszálat!


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

*y*

- Jean, az évnek melyik hónapjában van 28 nap?
- Annyi mindegyikben van, uram!


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

b


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

A kisbaba olyan, mint a Nescafé. Könnyű megcsinálni és egész éjjel ébren tart.


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

c


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## lalabala (2010 Május 11)

Kifogytam! Segítség!


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Ha életedben a sikert A-nak vesszük, akkor A=x+y+z. x a munka, y a játék, z pedig az, hogy befogod a szád." Albert Einstein


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

- Tudod, hogy a rézkábel hogyan keletkezett?
- ???
- Két skót egyszerre talált egy egypennyst.


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Ebéd után a skót megkérdezi a pincért:
- Iszik?
- Soha!
- Akkor nem is adok borravalót!


----------



## lalabala (2010 Május 11)

Halihó itt a 20!


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

- Mi a különbség az ügyvéd és a keselyű között?
- A keselyű megvárja, amíg meghalsz.


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

Ez így legális? Mert akkor én is tele floodolom a topikot


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Ha megígérem, hogy hiányozni fogsz... elmész?


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

*a*

A könyvtáros megszólal a betérő rendőröknek:
- Mi van fiúk, esik az eső?


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Úgy tűnik, mintha egyes könyveket nem azért írtak volna, hogy valamit is tanulni lehessen belőlük, hanem azért, hogy kiderítsük: mi mindent tud a szerzőjük." (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

sok jó


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Kedves nyugdíjasok! Mi firkálunk, ti világháborút csináltatok. Akkor most ki szégyellje magát?!


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

dolog


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

A szó elszáll, az írás olvashatatlan.


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja." (Albert Einstein)*


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

"Nincs zavarbaejtőbb, mint látni, hogy valaki véghez viszi azt amit lehetetlennek hittünk." Sam Ewing


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

A kivétel erősíti a vakbelet.


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A tudás alszik és horkol a könyvtárakban, de a bölcsesség mindent körülvesz, és lábujjhegyen őrködik." (Josh Billings)*


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*“Nem az a kedves, aki szép, hanem az a szép, aki kedves.” (Tolsztoj)*


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A magyar még a saját kárán sem okul." (Kossuth)*


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Ki korán kel, egész nap álmos.


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“Egyetlen dolog rosszabb annál, ha beszélnek valakiről, mégpedig az, ha nem beszélnek róla.” (*Oscar Wilde*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A gondolkodást a puszta tapasztalat épp oly kevéssé pótolhatja, mint az olvasás." (Arthur Schopenhauer)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

van itt fennt


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Olcsó húsnak is emelkedik az ára.


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A bölcsességre törekvő tanulónak a könyveket az aranynál és ezüstnél jobban kell szeretnie." (Jan Amos Komensky)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

húha


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*“Az embert nem a születés, a földi rang avatja előkelővé, hanem a szellem és a jellem.” (Goethe)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

mennyi idézet


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

Imádok a semmiről beszélgetni. Ez az egyetlen téma, amit kicsit ismerek.


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Az ismétlés az unalom apja.


----------



## clifton (2010 Május 11)

Ez ilyen floodolós topic, gyerekek!


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Egyes könyveket megízlelünk, másokat lenyelünk, de nagyon kevés az olyan, amelyet megrágunk és megemésztünk." (Francis Bacon)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

tök jó


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A bátorság nem abban áll, hogy nem félünk, vagy nem csüggedünk, hanem abban, hogy van erőnk legyőzni a félelmet és a csüggedést." (Danielle Steel)*


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“Ma az emberek tudják mindennek az árát, de semminek az értékét.”
(*Oscar Wilde*)


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

íme az én kedvencem


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Semmi sem szebb és semmi sem hasznosabb az ember egész mulandó életében, mint a könyvek olvasása." (Miron Costin)

Legyen már értelme is, ha ide írunk 
*


----------



## Meby (2010 Május 11)

Ajándék szesznek ne nézd a fokát!


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Semmi sem szebb és semmi sem hasznosabb az ember egész mulandó életében, mint a könyvek olvasása." (Miron Costin)*


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“Ne küzdj túl erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek.”
(*Gabriel García Márquez*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Az élet a legsilányabb ponyvaregény-író." (Kosztolányi Dezső)*


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Nem csak testünket kell istápolnunk, hanem elménket és lelkünket még sokkal inkább, mert az ész fénye is, mint a lámpás, ha olajat belé nem csepegtetünk, kialszik öregkorban." (Cicero)*


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“A férfiaknak bebizonyítanám, mennyire tévednek, amikor azt hiszik, hogy az öregedés okozza a szerelem hiányát, pedig valójában a szerelem hiánya okozza az öregedést.” (*Gabriel García Márquez*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd." (Mahatma Gandhi)*


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

Az élet legnagyobb boldogsága,ha tudjuk,hogy szeretnek azért,amilyenek vagyunk, vagy mégpontosabban , szeretnek azok ellenére, amilyenek vagyunk.


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Szerencsétlenség kell ahhoz, hogy kiaknázzuk az emberi értelem titkos képességeit." (Alexandre Dumas)*


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

mit is írhatnék...


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

szerintem sok igazság van benne


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“Gandhi egy ízben épp felszállt a vonatra, amikor az egyik cipője lecsúszott, és a vágányra esett. Nem tudta felszedni, mert a szerelvény közben elindult. Útitársai elképedésére, nyugodtan levette a másikat is, és a párja mellé hajította. Az egyik kísérője megkérdezte, miért tette ezt.
- Az a szegény ember, aki majd megtalálja – mosolygott Gandhi – , így használható lábbelihez jut.” (*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"A zene egyfajta mantra, amely megnyugtatja a lelket. Ugyanúgy szükségünk van rá, mint az ételre." (Michael Jackson)*


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

mi vigaszt ad e kései órán


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

asdjsirueiorj


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

sok szép idézet van


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Mulatságos lenne lajstromba foglalni azt a sok badar szabályt, amit gyarló kritikusok agyaltak ki a költők megregulázására." (THOMAS B. MACAULAY)*


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

ha a percek órákká nőnek


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

és sok okos aki kitalálta egyszer régen


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“A gyáva ember képtelen a szeretet kimutatására, az a bátrak kiváltsága.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*"Ne beszéljünk addig nagy felfedezésekről vagy haladásról, míg a világon egyetlen boldogtalan kisgyerek is létezik." (Albert Einstein)

Ez az utolsó mára, és megvan a kötelező 20 post is. Remélem eléggé értelmes, és hasznosak voltak 
*


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)




----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

megfejthetetlen e terv


----------



## horzsa (2010 Május 11)

“A szemet-szemért vakítja meg az egész világot.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

öööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

Gondolokodom, tehát vagyok....


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

Gabbby írta:


>


a


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

Carpe Diem


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

csókold meg a világot, talán kapsz érte egy mosolygós szempárt


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

wdrjheofuijoghsfodbvl


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

hova tűnt szép szemed világa


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

Ragadd meg a napot!


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

hndkfnvsdogfhlbnvxclbnk


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

legalább egy értelmes szót légyszíves


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

ajjajjjjjjjjjj


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

köszi ,h ezt kitaláltad!


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

sok idézet, mely sok alkalomhoz illik


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

mondatra nem is kérnélek


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

ballagás...


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

hali


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

esküvő...


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

1


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

gyermekszületés...


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

szeretem a csokit...


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

névnap...


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

nxvcsdfkgjdflbjnld


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

születésnap...


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

mindjárt nyár..


----------



## Anna02 (2010 Május 11)

és a többi..........................


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

blablabla


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

[dncvsdfkhkbhnk


----------



## vagiregina (2010 Május 11)

ez igaz, de a szavaknak erejük van, és te egy erős ember vagy


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

sok kell még


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

Gabbby írta:


> [dncvsdfkhkbhnk


hjoiyuöh


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

máj. 11


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

irhwndcmxiwkqasmx


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

012345678910


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

abc


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

kingakrisztina írta:


> sok kell még


efgsdg


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

stand up


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

84dknflsdbc


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

*Scareface*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.

Mindegyik megvan. Most akkor mi van? Le akarok tölteni.........
*


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

mindjart kesz vagyok


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

ewoqtufjcmx,yáédasyx


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

vcf


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

mar csak 7 van hatra?


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

probálj meg talán úgy h kijelentkezel,meg vissza,hát ha ugy menni fog..


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)




----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

nem tudom mennyi kell még nekem..


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

mar csak 4.........


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

éslfn


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

ohklné


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

mmnj


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

meguntam


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

:d


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)




----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)




----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

bbbbvvvv


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

mindjart


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

pqWEKASDM


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

Így se megy


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

geggg


----------



## Gabbby (2010 Május 11)

kesz!!!!!


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

én meg vagyok  22!!! szép volt, jol megcsináltuk!


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

gfrd


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

ffdd


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

hgf


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

hujkr


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

én se tudok letölteni..megint ugyanazt irja ki... vajon miért?


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 11)

mnj


----------



## kingakrisztina (2010 Május 11)

meg van a 20 hozzászólásom már márciusban regisztráltam. akkor miért nem tudok letölteni? tud valaki segiteni?


----------



## Scareface (2010 Május 11)

Nekem lövésem sincs.


----------



## ekibbit (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok.


----------



## ekibbit (2010 Május 11)

hali


----------



## ekibbit (2010 Május 11)

grr


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*das*

dsa
dsada


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*dfd*

dsadf


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*asdas*

sdas


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 11)

Én se akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem találok, csak itt.


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*dasd*

grerg


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*rrrr*

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*rrrrrrrrrr*

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

sgsgsgsg


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok.


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*eeeeeeeee*

eeeeeeeee


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

asdgsggashshdjdjgtdij


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*qqqqqqqqqqqqq*

qqqqqqqqqq


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

nemrnemghdmhbmdnvmnfs


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*ajjajjaaj*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*hiiji*

hahhhhhaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

adafgagagFfsg


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*1111111*

123321


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*tre*

placcccccccccsssssssss


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

hfabafa,gakjghsakjghajgbakgmyxvxymbvds


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*szted*

2szer


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

123453756316451


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*rwerw*

rwer


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

afasgdejsjsjvxbcxvgsyfsgs


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*uzrurz*

rtedg


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

123545749878546512489749645


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*534*

35434


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*láálllláááálá*

llluuuuuuuuuluuu


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

asdgdshfcnhcvncvxsvasdaqdf


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*dfgdf*

bcvbcnv


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

1233455555555666789


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*még2*

még2


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

asfsagcxbgasgdgeagadf


----------



## qqriq123 (2010 Május 11)

*uccsóóóóóó*

ucssssssssóóóóóóóó)


----------



## beata0[email protected] (2010 Május 11)

sdgdlhnmb,xvdvdvd


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

svdkhgdbg


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

dgsdgadg


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

1234546787641


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

már nem sok kell


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

jdkjldkmj,mcxvbcxb15c485


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

még 2


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

már csak 1


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

utolsó


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Május 11)

wg


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

Ballagási műsorhoz szeretnék segítséget szerezni, így muszáj 20 hozzászólást írni. Nekem, a mindig csendesen szemlélődőnek...Ó, jaj!


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

Most neveletlen leszek és rövidre fogom.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

Bocs.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

4.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

5.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

6.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

7.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

8.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

9.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

10.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

11.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

12.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

13.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

14.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

15.


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

a süti jó dolog


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

16.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

17.


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

finom és elkészíteni is öröm


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

18.


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

nagyon szeretem a sütit


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

19.


----------



## Gezike (2010 Május 11)

Bocsika még egyszer, ez az utolsó.


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

-Szerinted digit csak ülni tud?
-???
-Nem mert digit ál isXD


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

huh ez lemerített agyilag, ki tud ilyen fárasztó vicceket ;D


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

hmm nem tudok több viccet de még keresek


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 11)

-tudod micsoda ma Pál?
-???
-Pál ma fa XO


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

*köszi az ötletet*


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

2


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

5


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

:idea:


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## Andika0214 (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok!

Óvónőnek tanulok és erdei iskolával kapcsolatban ha van valakinek valamilyen anyaga az töltse már fel...

Előre is köszönöm...


P.A.

Nagyon jó kis versek...


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

:9:


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

:!:


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

19....


----------



## Rekuh (2010 Május 11)

talán megvan nekem is


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

hozzá


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

hozzá
g


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

egy


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A1


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

3


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A2


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

4


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A3


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A4


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

6


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A5


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

7


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A6


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A7


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

8


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A8


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

9


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A9


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A10


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

10


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A11


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

11


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A12


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A13


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

12


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A14


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

13


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A15


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A16


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

14


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A17


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

15


----------



## Andika0214 (2010 Május 11)

Sziasztok!

Kellene nekem erdei iskola 2 napos programja, egyébként óvónőnek tanulok és nagyon megköszönném a segítséget...


P.A.


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A18


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

16


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A19


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

17


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

a20


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

18


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A21 +


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

19


----------



## bitvan (2010 Május 11)

A22


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

20


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

21


----------



## KuvikJani (2010 Május 11)

555


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

Just ten to go!!!


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

no it's eight!!!


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

wait it's seven!!!


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

én már egyszer elértem a 20 hszt. most pedig ismét "jogosulatlannak " titulált a gép. brühühü


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

Please don't stop me now, I love this forum!!!


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

just five to go!!!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

azért szeretek ide járni, mert ez egy kincsesbánya.


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

FOUR TO GO LADS, I am almost there!!!!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

próbálok gyorsan 20 hozzászólást begyűjteni


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

csík zenekartól szeretném letölteni a


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

én is azon vagyok


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

"Ez a vonat ha elindult" című Ferenczi Gyurival közös számot


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

hello sommmika, how do you do??


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

sehol máshol nem találtam


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

I am almost there!! Just two posts left!!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

letölthető verziót


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

Hello forum! I am here!!! Hooooooraaaaaay!!!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

csak itt


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

akkor ez egy jó hely, ha itt megtaláltad a csík zenekar számát...


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

hi enigmanpa
I'm fine, and you?


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

én a férjemnek keresek egy könyvet


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

jó hely bizony, de már nagyon tölteném


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

wait a minute?! I have 20 posts and some stuff is still locked for me... how odd!!


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

csak így igen lassan megy, nehéz ezt a 20-a összeszedni


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

na már csak 10


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

mlyen könyvet keresel?


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

én szeretem a most múlik pontosan c. dalt


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

Sommika, I can't speak hungarian, but I look forward to.. so you speak English?


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

könyvből most a "Rúzsfoltos dzsihád" címűre hajtok -)
De előbb a zenére!


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

_Strieber Whitley_-_2012 Háború a lelkekért_


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

az gyönyörű szám!!


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

hú a rúzsfoltost valahol láttam itt...


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

sorry but my english is not so good


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

igen gyönyörű szám


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

tényleg láttad??


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

olyan mint az "Elbocsájtó szép üzenet"


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

hallgasd meg ezt is (Csík-Ferenczi_ Ez a vonat ha elindult) - GYÖNYÖRŰ


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

már csak 2


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

és igen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )
megyek is gyorsan töltögetni


----------



## Enigmanpan (2010 Május 11)

will they let us see some locked options now when we have 20 posts and more?


----------



## sommmika (2010 Május 11)

további szép estét, még biztos találkozunk!


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

jaj most nem mernék megesküdni rá, de azt hiszem itt láttam...tudod kerestünk másfelé is könyveket, és kicsit egybefolytak az infók...ha megtalálom, akkor tudok itt neked üzenni ugye?


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

köszi


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

neked is szép estét


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

jó töltögetést


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

most itt maradtam egyedül. már mindenki boldogan töltöget))


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

a jó barát egy olyan ember, aki ismer téged. és mégis szeret...


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

she sells seashells on the seashore


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

már csak 3.


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

don't walk ahead of me, I may not follow...


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

rain rain go away, come again another day
rain, rain go away come on mother's washing day


----------



## matkomka (2010 Május 11)

magányomban angolul kezdtem el hsz-t gyűjteni...ó, én balga.


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 11)

köszi a sok kiváló kabarét!


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Jól hangzik, köszönöm.


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

gyűjtök -2


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

gyűjtök - 3


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

gyűjtök - 4


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Így kéz a kézben
Felvirradnak új bánatok
Mert messzebb nézek kéz a kézben
S több veszhet el, mint én vagyok

Így kéz a kézben
Önmagammal már tartozom
Hisz azt fogadtam kéz a kézben
Tiéd lesz majd holnapom
Sed non est pax
Sed non est pax

Így kéz a kézben
A jövő értelmét hisszük el
Nem pusztulhat más kezében
Akit e kéz felnevelt

Sed non est pax
Sed non est pax

Így kéz a kézben
Mi eddig szerelem volt, törvény már
Újak jönnek kéz a kézben
Ha kezünkre kéz már nem talál

Sed non est pax
Sed non est pax


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Csillogó cseppek csúsznak az ablakon
Benéznek hozzánk, alszol a vállamon
És sorra el is tűnnek, épp mikor kisüt a Nap
Kicsit itt vannak, ahogyan mi
Kicsit próbálnak így maradni
Mi is szeretnénk, de a nap rohan felénk

Az esőcsepp nem érti, mért van és hova kerül
Az ember meg félelmében a reménybe menekül
De minden válasz rossz, az idő csak újakat hoz
Talán káprázat az, ami van
Talán ébrenlét, mert néha olyan
Talán elhinnéd, de lehet, nem a tiéd

Én tengert álmodom
Csak egy csepp víz a hajadon
A csöndet ringatom
Alszol a vállamon

Én tengert álmodom
S csak a por száll az utakon
Még messze jársz nagyon
Messze jársz...

A hajnal sóhajt, ahogyan lélegzel
A fénye fáj, ne nézz fel

Én tengert álmodom
S csak egy csepp víz a hajadon
A csöndet ringatom
Alszol a vállamon

Én tengert álmodom
S csak a por száll az utakon
Még messze jársz nagyon
Alszol a vállamon


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Kedd volt, vagy szerda, ki tudja már
Foszlik az emlék, a nóta eláll
Ültünk ott hárman, úgy harminc körül
S a mama még ránk szólt: a kávé kihűl!

A Gellértből nézett egy hotellakó
A legelső kíváncsi hölgy hallgató
S az ablakot ránk csapta, elég rossz jel
Na, ezt a dalt jó gyorsan felejtsük el

– Mennyi?
– Harminc!
– Mi harminc?
– Mi mennyi?
– Ez már nem vicc...
– Próbálj meg nevetni!
– Leírtuk párszor az utolsó dalt
– De a másnap egymáshoz visszazavart

Készültünk olykor, hogy kimondjuk bátran
S a szövegek gyűltek a papírkosárba
Volt már, hogy majdnem a kardunkba dőltünk
A hanglemez kicsi lett, mi meg kicsit nőttünk

A gyereket neveltük, s vittük a Padlásra
Ő viszi most már a sajátját, hadd lássa
Szerelmek, barátok útja elvált
Mi kibírtuk, ki hinné, harmincon át

– Mennyi?
– Harminc!
– Mi harminc?
– Mi mennyi?
– Ez már nem vicc...
– Próbálj meg nevetni!
– Megírtuk párszor az utolsó dalt
– De a másnap egymáshoz visszazavart


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Zorán dalszövegek - a hangulat, amiben hetek óta élek


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Hétfő volt, mikor született
Én kivártam volna, de nem lehetett
Tudod, a számla nagy, a munka se vár
S jött a hír, hogy a fiam már jár
Aztán láttam, ahogy nevet és fut elém
Hogy ő pont olyan lesz, mint én
Majd ugyanolyan lesz, mint én

Üres bölcsőt ringat a Hold fénye
S mindig ez a mese vége
Apa, mikor jössz? Fiam, mennem kell
Az élet csupa kötelesség
De sokat leszünk együtt még

Neked hoztam, nézd, egy kis ajándék
Apa, pont ilyen lasztira vágyom rég
Gyere, taníts meg rá, hogyan dobjam el
Fiam, játszunk majd, de most mennem kell
Viszi lehajtott fejjel, egy könnycsepp se jön elő
Úgy dobom majd, mint ő
Mondja, olyan leszek pont, mint ő

Üres bölcsőt ringat a Hold fénye
S mindig ez a mese vége
Apa, mikor jössz? Fiam, mennem kell
Az élet csupa kötelesség
De sokat leszünk együtt még

Komoly gimibe jár, soha nem tanul
Mégis népszerű kölyök, nekem ez sem új
Apa büszke rád, de most beszélnünk kell
Csak mosolyog, aztán így felel
Tudod, énnekem most, apa, csak a kocsikulcs kell még
És ha megengeded, elmennék

Üres bölcsőt ringat a Hold fénye
S mindig ez a mese vége
Fiam, mikor jössz? Apa, mennem kell
Az élet csupa kötelesség
De sokat leszünk együtt még

Tudom, jó sora van, messzi városban él
Hosszú út, mire ideér
A minap fel is hívtam, mikor láthatnám
Ha néha felénk nézne, bizony nem bánnám

Apa, túl sok a dolgom, s a fiam is vár
Ugye jól vagy, jó, hogy hívtál
Nagyon jó, hogy felhívtál

Még valamit mondanék, de letette már
S csak rohan, pont, mint én
A fiam, pont, mint én

Üres bölcsőt ringat a Hold fénye
S mindig ez a mese vége
Fiam, mikor jössz? Apa, mennem kell
Az élet csupa kötelesség
De sokat leszünk együtt még


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Ha már itt vagyunk, ne csak némán nézz
Ne csak figyeld azt, hogyan zajlik az egész
Ne sajnáld önmagad
Használd a szárnyadat
Ha látod azt, milyen mély a lent
Ha érted azt, hogy ez mit jelent
Ne hallgasd el, ami szól ott bent
És ne menj tovább
Mert számítok rád

Hogyha halkul már a régi kesergő
Ha már itt vagyunk, ahol fordul az idő
S a vékony jég alatt mélyre úsznak a nagy halak
S tudjuk a néma itt bölcs marad
S elkopnak sorra a jó szavak
Gyanúsnak hisszük az újakat
Te ne menj tovább
Mert számítok rád

Néha én is tévedek
Mégis próbálgatom
Néha én is vállalom
Hát szólalj meg
Te is próbáld meg
Te is szállj be a szólamoddal
Majd segítek neked
Én segítek neked
Csak ne menj tovább
Mert számítok rád


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Keresztút, keresztrejtvény
S mint a mesében, vonz a remény
Minden lépés választ ígér
Poros útjelzőt forgat a szél
Néhány betű, néhány hang
Búcsút éneklő, lassú harang
Körbenőtte az életemet
Vihetsz bárhová, nélküle nem lehet
Magyarország

Öcsi sóhajt: „Még egy sört!”
S aztán lazán az enyémből tölt
A csapos bambul, meg se hall
Kinn az utcákon túl nagy a zaj
Van egy dal, kell egy rím
Csak az ő nyelvén illik rá: kín
Te is jöttél, én is jöttem
Néha megrogytam, te sem léptél könnyen

Legyél régész, mélyre áss!
Egyre régebbi otthont találsz
Újabb réteg, újabb kép
Valaki előtted s előttem, ugyanitt élt
Időn innen, évszámon túl
Minden tollhegyre más nevet szúr
Nyitott könyv bárki előtt
Ott a válasz a sorok között
Magyarország

Szívbe vésett örök rejtvény
Titok-medál a kedvesem mellén
Aranyfüggés aranyláncon
Mikor ölelem, soha nem is látom
Mondd a kódot, a kapu nyílik
De ha nem jössz rá, várhatsz a sírig
Tegnap tudtad, de mára új kell
Mert a hoppmester épp a trónra ült fel
Magyarország

Csak egy rejtvény, s kell egy élet
Hogy a megfejtés szélére érjek
Miért várok, miért félek, 
Miért merengek ennyit a válaszon?

Néhány betű, néhány hang
Búcsút éneklő lassú harang
Körbenőtte az életemet
Vihetsz bárhová, nélküle nem lehet
Magyarország


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Barátok voltunk nagyon sok éven át
Rosszban és jóban
S néha egy zápor bezavar még hozzánk
Csengetsz, ha baj van

Eső előtt, eső után sohasem látunk
Eső előtt, eső után hiába várunk rád

Sosem volt késő, soha sem volt nehéz
S kedvünk is volt még
Sosem volt pénzünk, de okunk az volt elég
Hogy legyen egy esténk

Eső előtt, eső után sohasem látunk
Eső előtt, eső után hiába várunk rád

Tudom, az érzések
A napfényben kihűlnek
Így volt és így is lesz
Persze örülök, ha jól megy neked

Eső előtt, eső után már sohasem látunk
Eső előtt, eső után már hiába várunk rád


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Közös szavakból, közös hangokból
Másik múltat írunk
Közös emlékből, közös kérdésből
Egy másik válaszhoz érsz
Közös szavakból, közös lapokból
Egy másik könyvet őrzünk
Közös időkben, közös kapukból
Egy másik járdára lépsz

Közös szavakból, közös haragból
Mi egymás bűnét látjuk
Közös dallamból, közös rímekből
Egy másik mű szólal meg
Közös hitekből, közös lángokból
Másik tűzben égünk
Közös világban, külön irányban
Csak egyre messzebb megyünk

Én érteni akarom, hogy mit nem értek
Érteni, hogy te is érts meg
Egyforma időben s világban járunk
Mért látjuk másnak azt, amit látunk

Mi közös szavakból, közös jelekből
Más időkre várunk
Közös napokból, közös utakból
Egy másik országba érsz
Közös hiányból, közös hibákból
Mi másik képet látunk
Közös világban, külön irányban
Csak egyre messzebb megyünk


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Sohasem volt az úgy, hogy ne volnál
S erre is cinkosan válaszolnál
De megáll a mondat
Nincs szó elég
Hol vagy, mondd hol?

Amikor féltem, súgtál nekem
Amikor vesztettem
Óh, hogy nevettél velem
Amikor öleltél, nem volt elég
Mért hagytad abba

Mondd, meddig fáj még

Az időn most átlépsz
Még vagy nekem
És nincs erőm, hogy csodát tegyek
Csak nézlek, nézlek vesztesen 
A szemed már fáradt
Így ragyogva szép
Csak mosolyogsz rám

Mondd, meddig fáj még

A szemed már lázas
De épp olyan szép
Csak mosolyogsz rám

Mondd, meddig fáj még


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
A füst vissza is szállt
Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
Az emlékmű kapitulált
Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
Egy új kor csöngetett ránk
Már késő volt, még jó, hogy ébren talált

Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
A jéghegy léket kapott
S a zátony is utána süllyedt
S a felszín felragyogott
Máris kezdtünk a vízen járni
Ha szabad, hát menni kell
De maradtam, mert mégis ez az a hely...
És itt álmodni kezdtem újra
Hogy mi majd összefogunk
És néhány csodát biztos’ összehozunk

Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
Az elménk fénye kigyúlt
És valóra vált az álmunk
A cég is jól beindult
De már ott volt és kérte a részét
A rabló, a pandúr, a csősz
A hatóság s a többi jó ismerős
Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
A szemünk tágra nyílt
S úgy örültünk, hogy majdnem mindenki sírt

Mikor valóra vált az álmunk
És lett gyerekszobánk
Már lekéstük réges-régen
A tánc- és illemtanárt
Mire valóra vált az álmunk
És megnyílt minden út
A lábunk sajgott, és esett, és dörgött, és fújt
Mire valóra vált az álmunk
Egymásnak estünk mind
A jól kipróbált ősi szokás szerint

Végre valóra vált az álmunk
S csak fekszem álmatlanul
Olyan üres a lelkem s csak várunk
Egy álom kéne, egy új
Végre valóra vált az álmunk
Csak másképp álmodtuk mind
S ez nem jó jel az álmoskönyvek szerint
Végre valóra vált az álmunk
De lehet, hogy tévedek
S csak álmodom és mindjárt felébredek


----------



## KHencsibe (2010 Május 11)

Nem kell mindig a sima út
A nagy pohár meg a tiszta kút
És nem kell mindig a sok virág
És nem kell mindig a jó világ
Ó nem, légy szerény szívem

Nem kell mindig a jó meleg
A nagykabát meg a nagy szerep
És nem kell mindig a szép idő
A jó barát meg a jó szerető
Ó nem, légy szerény szívem

És nem kell mindig a több kenyér
És nem kell mindig a jobb vezér
És nem kell mindig a nagy falat
És nem kell mindig a gondolat
Ó nem, légy szerény szívem

És nem kell mindig a megoldás
És nem kell mindig a kilátás
És nem kell mindig az ünnepelés
És nem kell mindig, mindig a pénz
Ó nem, légy szerény szívem

És nem kell mindig az új mise
És nem kell mindig az új mese
És nem kell mindig enni se
És nem kell mindig élni se
Ó nem, légy szerény szívem


----------



## gadacsi70 (2010 Május 11)

nem is vészes a 20!


----------



## Dojti (2010 Május 11)

*re: de csak mert kell a 20 hozzászolás*

ide idézeteket akartam de nem jutnak eszembe


----------



## Dojti (2010 Május 11)

amit ma megtehetcc ne harapd holnapra


----------



## Dojti (2010 Május 11)

de tudok jobbakat is


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

Imádom a barátnőm...


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

22 éves, bajai...


----------



## minimanooooo (2010 Május 11)

Éééés megvaaaaan!!!


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

molett a kicsi:$...


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

de nagyon-nagyon tündéri


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

Csupaszív ő, nagyon szereti a csókomat


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

persze csókot nem csak szjra lehet adni


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

másfél éve várt rám elmondása szerint


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

az előző fiújával két évig járt


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

amíg be nem nézett neki egy baba:S...tőle


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

akkor finoman szólva más kondért keresett a magának való galád...


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

de ennek ellenére kicsim kihordta:$


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

most 7 hónapos a gyermek


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

de olyan tűz ég benne, hogy simán versengene egy 19-20 évessel:$


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

Szívem kedvese nagyon szereti az arckrémeket...


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

főleg a 10-en...20-on éveseket, amit én használnék bizonyos tájakra írként


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

MOst szombaton találkoztunk


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

a legutóbb és miképp is mondjam...áldoztunk a vágyak oltárán


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

másnap alig győztük kialudni magunkat szalonképesre^^


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

remélem, mihamarabb tudunk találkozni élőben...


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

Mert szeretem és hiányzik:$


----------



## trolco (2010 Május 11)

Köszönöm az oldalnak, hogy ezen dolgokat leírhattam


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

mindig olvasom a forumot


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

hasznos dolgokat lehet letölteni,


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

pont azért regiztem, hogy ezekhez a hasznos holmikhoz hozzá tudjak szólni


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

egyre jobban jobban és jobban vagyok


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

szeretem az ezoterikus könyveket


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

nem érzem jól magam, hogí így szerzem meg a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

de ha értelmeset akarok hozzászolni, akkor kell a 20 előtte


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

ez a legpörgösaebb forum


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

ki mint vet úgy arat


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

*Hogy mi különbözteti meg a győzteseket a vesztesektől? A győztesek a megoldásra összpontosítanak. A vesztesek a problémákra. A győztesek felelősséget vállalnak. A vesztesek bűnbakokat keresnek. A győztesek célokat tűznek ki. A vesztesek nem. A győztesek szembenéznek a félelmeikkel. A vesztesek félelemben élnek. Hová szeretnél tartozni?*


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

* "Ha pontosan tudod, mit kell tenned ahhoz, hogy elérd a célodat, akkor az a cél nem jelent számodra elég nagy kihívást." - Bob Proctor.*


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

*A vonzás törvénye ugye így hangzik: a hasonló a hasonló elvűt vonzza. Nekem tetszik az a megfogalmazás is, hogy az energia oda áramlik, ahová a figyelem összpontosul. Fejben pörgesd végig a mai napodat! Milyen érzelmek és gondolatok voltak a meghatározóak? És mit kaptál a mai naptól? Remélem, jól telt. És csakis rajtad múlt *


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

*- Lenne szíves megmondani, merre kell mennem? -kérdezte Alice. - Az attól függ, hová akarsz jutni - felelte a Fakutya. - Ó, az egészen mindegy - mondta Alice. - Akkor az is egészen mindegy, hogy merre mégy - mondta a Fakutya." - Lewis Carroll: Alice Csodaországban.*


----------



## tasdav (2010 Május 12)

*a Bakancslista. Mi az, amit mindenképpen meg szeretnél tenni, amit meg szeretnél kapni, ahová el szeretnél jutni, mielőtt lemegy a függöny? A vasárnap délután kiváló időpont a tervezgetéshez. Kezdd el megírni a bakancslistádat, még ma!*


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

egy szakítós film


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

amitől sírnom kell.


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

de remélem elmúlik


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

nehéz


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

és szomorú.


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

hideg a mai nap


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

és rideg is.


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

főleg ha másnapos az ember


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

és szerelmes.


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

d
ű


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

v


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

w


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

q


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

még 5


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

himym


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

barney


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

t


----------



## norbert86 (2010 Május 12)

z


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

3.-ik hozzászólásom


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

g


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

a 20 mp eltelt


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

kissde cuki ez a valami


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:99:vajon mit mond


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

k


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

m


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:33:


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:!::77: de jo is lenne


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:34:


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

kljim


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

lopiti


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:11:


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

:55::55:


----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## yinyang1717 (2010 Május 12)

meg van a 20as


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Sokféle macska él, igaz,
de véleményem róluk az,
hogy ha jellemük titka húz,
tolmács nélkül is boldogulsz.
Tudhatnád, a macska olyan,
akár magad, vagy jómagam
vagy mint a többi emberek:
ahány, annyiféle lehet.


(T.S. Eliot - A macska megszólítása)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Az egyetlen valódi okunk a derülátásra: a macska. Ezt a kis prémes ragadozót semmi más módon nem lehetett volna ezer és ezer éven át hozzánk szelidíteni, mint rendíthetetlen, ellenszolgáltatást nem váró, feltétel nélküli szeretettel. A szépsége abszolút imádatával - a szabadsága, függetlensége teljes tiszteletben tartásával. Ha ez sikerült, az emberiség nem lehet egészen elveszve. 
(Ottlik Géza) ​


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskák azt akarják megtanítani nekünk, hogy az életben nincs mindennek funkciója. 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Szerencsés leszel, ha tudod, hogyan kell idegen macskákkal összebarátkozni. 

(amerikai közmondás)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A kutyák azonnal jönnek, ha hívjuk őket; a macskák veszik az üzenetet, de csak akkor jönek, ha ők jónak látják. 

(Mary Bly)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macska: egy apró oroszlán aki imádja az egereket, gyűlöli a kutyákat és támogatja az embereket. 

(Oliver Herford)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Isten teremtményei közül csak egy van, amelyet nem lehet igába hajtani. Ez a macska. Ha a macskát keresztezni lehetne az emberrel, az az ember előnyére válna, viszont a macskát lerontaná. 

(Mark Twain)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Egyetlen állatfaj sem alakított ki olyan meghitt viszonyt az emberrel, s őrizte meg annyira mozgási és cselekvési szabadságát, mint a macska. 

(Desmond Morris)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Egy macska sokkal intelligensebb, mint gondolnánk, bármilyen bűnre megtanítható. 

(Mark Twain)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Ahhoz, hogy reális képünk legyen arról, valójában milyen fontosak vagyunk, szükségünk van egy kutyára, amelyik imád és egy macskára, amelyik lenéz bennünket. 

(Dereke Bruce)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Már a legkisebb macska is valóságos műalkotás. 

(Leonardo da Vinci)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A kutyáknak uraik vannak, a macskáknak személyzetük. 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Higgadt nyugalommal ül őrt, mancsait maga alá húzva, a nap javarészében, valami nevetséges kis lyuk mellett, amit az egér lehetséges lakhelyének tart. 

(Henry David Thoreau)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Túljárni egy macska eszén, aki nem akar befáradni a házba - ez bizony felér egy sakkfeladvánnyal. 

(Dominic Courcel)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macska kicsiny állat, ami az ember egocentrizmusára vall, mert a bolha szerint a macska óriási nagy állat, legalábbis akkora, mint egy ökörnek egy százholdas legelő. 

(Nagy Lajos - Képtelen természetrajz)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskák filozófiája

Ahogy kimegyek a szobából a gazdám megszűnik létezni.
Amikor visszatérek rejtélyes módon megint valós lesz.
Paradox módon amikor ő hagyja el a szobát,én nem szűnök meg létezni -de ő igen. 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskák alszanak,mert ez az egyetlen céljuk az életben.
Az emberek alszanak,hogy legyen erejük macskájukat kiszolgálni. 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Minél több emberrel találkozom, annál jobban szeretem a macskámat. 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Az a macska, aki jó családba kerül, megszokja, hogy beszélnek hozzá. 

(L. Cooper)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Az ókorban a macskákat Istenként tisztelték... és ezt ők sosem felejtik el... 

(Ismeretlen)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Amikor a macskámmal játszom, sosem tudom melyikünk sportol többet. 

(M. E. de Montaigne)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem. 

(Mark Twain)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Miután az ember összeszidta, belenéz macskája arcába és eluralkodik rajta a gyanakvás, hogy az bizony értette minden egyes szavát. És jól meg is jegyezte magának. 

(Charlotte Gray)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskákkal töltött idő soha nem haszontalan. 

(Sigmund Freud)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskák rejtélyes állatok. Több szenvedély van bennük, mint amit megmutatnak nekünk. 

(Sir W. Scott)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Most kaptam egy nagyon ragaszkodó perzsa cicát, az ő verziója az, hogy ő kapott engem. 

(E. Underhill)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

A macskák azt a szabályt választották maguknak, hogy nem lehet bajod abból, ha azt kéred amit akarsz. 

(J.W. Krutch)


----------



## robiho (2010 Május 12)

Az embernek azért van szüksége macskára, hogy félelem nélkül simogathasson egy ragadozót 

(Léonor Fini)


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

Csupa, csupa fura hang sóhajt még...


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

mégis szól a csend.


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

csupa, csupa csoda kép pattan szét,


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

mégis érints meg.


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

Ami lehetetlen, nem szállhat el


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

mint egy álomkép


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

ami hihetetlen, nem múlhat el


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

mint az ébrenlét


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

minden szellem-árny lassan elköszön


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

az éji tánc után


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

és majd újra visszatér egy másik éjszakán


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

mert nem maradhat már tovább


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

ha fénybe fordult ez a világ


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

csupa, csupa ébrenlét vár


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

áloméj végén


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

csupa, csupa csoda padlásra száll


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

földet ér a fényt


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)

földre száll, földre száll a fény


----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Ticus77 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

az


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

zzzzzz


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

*zzzzzzz*:99:


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

˙`˛`


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

kiss


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

efefe_efefefefee_


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

fefefffffffffffffffwwwwwwwwwwwwwwvjajj


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

_*qwqwqwq*_


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

asssaac


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

qqqqqqqq

sssssssss
dddddddd

aaaaaaaa


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

eveveve​
aaazzzaaaannnnyyyyááááddd!!!!!


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

:..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..::..:


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

vvvvv:11::11:


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

:0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0: :0:


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

qwqzzzz...m


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

hmmhmmm


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

momoomomo


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

Húsztwentyhúsz


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

..21..


----------



## Regi10 (2010 Május 12)

*Első belépés*

Köszönök, előre is, mindent, amit majd megkaphatok, és remélem, lesz olyan is,a kinek én nyújthatok valamit.
Regina


----------



## Regi10 (2010 Május 12)

*Második bejegyzés*

Azért regisztráltam, mert nagyon örülnék néhány értékes információnak, amit itt találtam, és mert "nosztalgikusan" vonzódom a nem Magyarországon élő magyarokhoz.


----------



## Regi10 (2010 Május 12)

*Harmadik bejegyzés*

Egy aranyos dalt, édesanyám kedvencét kutatva jutottam erre az oldalra. A dal kottáját keresem, címe: Bodzavirág.
Szeretném zongorán megtanulni. Ha valaki olvas engem, és tud segíteni, előre is köszönöm! Regina


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm, Zsuzsi! Ezzel megkönnyítetted a dolgom. 

Üdv
Kriszta


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*2*

2


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*3*

3


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*4*

4


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*5*

5


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*6*

6


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*7*

7


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*8*

8


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*9*

9


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*10*

10


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*11*

11


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*12*

12


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*13*

13


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*14*

14


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*15*

15


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*16*

16


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*17*

17


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*18*

18


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*19*

19


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*20*

20


----------



## Kriszta826 (2010 Május 12)

*!*

:d


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

as


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

ass


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

123


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

123456789


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

za


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

1qa


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

dkjtktky


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

jyt65y


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

564jgfjfgj


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## khabaal (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

Köszi!


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

Hali


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

Ha véghez viszed a lehetetlent, holnap a főnököd felveszi a napi teendőid közé...


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

rtzwrtzwrtz


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

dghjdddjghjghj


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

5/4


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

ghjssssss


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

19-2000


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

Az áram alatt lévő test olyan, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt, csak más a fogása.


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

élkléhkl


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

M1a1


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

ssssssss


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

fdsaggfadasdfgfda


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Rhinestone Eyes


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

Az élet olyan, mint a tyúklétra: rövid és [email protected]


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

zuizui


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Dirty Harry


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

gfdsadfdg


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Re-Hash


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Bulletproof


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

gfdsdfgdfgfh


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

yxcvvvvvvvvvvvvvy


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Smash Lies


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

cvbncvbn


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

So Hi So Lo


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

kéksékljéhé


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

K'naan


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

bnmcbnmb


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

fdsadfsdfdg


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

cbnmcbnmcbn


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Take Head


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

dddddddddddddddd


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

gggggggggggggggg


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

nnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

rewerwrwet


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

Hűűű, akkor így nem is olyan nehéz összeszedni azt a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

gfdsngfgh


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

Nagyon köszi ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## zafeer (2010 Május 12)

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

cccccccccccccc


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

jaj de jó


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

ilyen hülyeséget


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

nem ?


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

minek kell irogatni ?


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

ez cset ?


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Új regisztrált vagyok.


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Ez már a második.


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

?????????


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

harmadik


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

nekem nemtudom


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Hát ez isteni. Még a 20 mp is!!
Negyedik


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

hatodik


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

ötödik


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Kanadai időt mutat? Ötödik


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

tizedik


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Ekkora cirkuszt a Lusta kisrigóért! Hatodik


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

11 igen


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

q


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Magyar honlapon bezzeg nem lehet sehol letölteni!!! Szégyen. Hetedik


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

századik


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

w


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

e


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

r


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

És még 48 óra! Tizedik


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

t


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

bnvb


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

z


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

u


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

i


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

o


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

1 tag lettem


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

p


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## Thimany (2010 Május 12)

már én is letölthetek csatolt fájlokat, köszi!


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## shade7 (2010 Május 12)

Gorillaz


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

s


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

d


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

g


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## ba74017 (2010 Május 12)

Húsz


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## micikee (2010 Május 12)

megvan


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

j


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

k


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

l


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

y


----------



## zalanking (2010 Május 12)

w


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)




----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

*13*


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

A halak nem is tudnak beszélni!


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

*12*


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

*11*


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Az, hogy egy számot írok csak, egy kissé bonyolult, nem?!


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

te jó ég...nagy bunkónak tűnhetek hogy csak számolok számolok...


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

De jó! A rendszer a "kissé" szócskát lefordított angolra, és megjelenítette így: kiss


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

:d


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

akarom mondani:


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Gratulálok "samantaaa", talán így is lehet, és akkor még értelmesen társaloghatunk is, nemde?


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

elvesztettem a fonalat....


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Hát sehogy sem tudom leírni a kissé szócskát, mert kibabrálnak velem, de azért tetszik!


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Nem baj, gombolyítjuk...


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

... úgyis az a cél, hogy meglegyen a 20, nem?


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

igen így is lehet, nem vettelek észre elsőre. és nem bunkóságból csináltam, csak nem tudtam jobbat kitalálni és idétlen idézetekkel sem akartam felzaklatni a jóérzésű embereket


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

mi az a 113 köszönet nálad?


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

A mocsári tigris egy veszélyes állat!


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

hmmhmm szutyok egy idő van és érettségi ül a nyakamon....


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

szerény véleményem szerint a baj nem szereti a magányt...


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

így aztán nagy társaságot gyűjt maga köré...


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

s amikor csak teheti, többedmagával érkezik.


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

"Samantaaa"!
OK, semmi gond, a köszönet azt jelenti, hogy a fórumon, ha valaki írt valamit, akkor a jobb alsó sarokban "Beidéz", megy "Köszönet" jelek vannak, és az utóbbira ráklikkelve egy számláló indul el. Én is tanulok, hisz ma regisztráltam.


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)




----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

hat igen, egy pár hozzászolás az hiszem jol jönne


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## szamantaaa (2010 Május 12)

tetszik ez a hely


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

es kosz h hamar teljesititek a kereseket


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Gratulálok, látom már megvan a 20, de ebben az időben lehet talán készülni az érettségire, nem?


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)




----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Úgy teszünk, mintha ez az oldal lenne a chat, pedig van arra egy külön link.


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

Azért nekem is tetszik ez a hely, remélem később is fog...


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

tudtatok...Eletunk napjai kozul egy sem olyan elveszett, mint amelyiken nem mosolygunk.


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

hat igen itt is lehet beszelni, de nem biztos h elolvassa valaki


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

azert remelem megis


----------



## MartinP2 (2010 Május 12)

hehe


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

amugy jo gondolkodasi lehetoseg


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

neha nem rossz ha nem azonnal kapunk meg valamit


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

na mind1 szep napot nektek!


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

latom egy paran csak szamoltak


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

valameddig


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

azt hiszem inkabb csak 20 ig


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

nekem ez nem megy


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

de azert probalom maskepp


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

rem. osszejon


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

A Föld legerősebb szárazföldi ragadozója a bengáli tigris.


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

egy kicsit fura


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

ugy erzem mintha magamba beszelnek


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

de mar nem kell sokaig


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

hehe


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

igen, akik számoltak azok kiléptek, és - gondolom - átmentek az igazi chat fórumra


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

nem hinném, hogy magadban beszélnél "jikin", mert én elolvasom


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

talan


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

szeretném


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

vagy akkor már te is kilépsz?


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

elérni


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

hrszt


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

azért az a legutóbbi feladvány eléggé ütős, azt sem tudom, hogy kezdjek neki


----------



## egeza (2010 Május 12)

nyugi Nina1985, mindenki eléri


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

hogy tudjak végre könyveket letölteni


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

remélem


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

koszi egeza, igy mar megnyugodtam


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

legalább nem csak én szenvedek itt


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

mondjuk még ha megvan akkor is kell nekem a 48 óra most reggeltem


----------



## jikin (2010 Május 12)

amugy ha a 20 hozzaszolast elertuk nyomban tolthetunk le?
nekem nem engedte?


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

*-*

Köszi a topikot, remélem jók lesznek a regények, máshol nem találom


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

én is


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

ha tegnap regisztráltam holnap tölthetek?


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

nem csak 2 nap kell?


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

is??


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

???


----------



## Amateur (2010 Május 12)

Én is számolok itt mint egy megszállott és nem értem el vele semmit!
Nagyon berágott az Admin ha ilyen feladatok elé állított mindenkit!
De Ő tudja.


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

s


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

d


----------



## Amateur (2010 Május 12)

Mondja már meg valaki van értelme mert Én már kezdem feladni az egészet!


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

g


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

szia! lehet kell két nap is


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

legalábbis így értelmeztem


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

hátha


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

Mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

:d


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

:d


----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)




----------



## bsza (2010 Május 12)

kész a 20, köszi


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

én úgy tudom hogy 20 hrsz és a regisztrációtól számított 2 napnak kell eltelnie, hogy lehesen tölteni


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

márcsak 7 kell nekem


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

végre megteláltem a könyvet amit szeretnék erre még két napot várnom kell


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

0


----------



## Nina1985 (2010 Május 12)

és megvagyok


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Én hozzászólnék...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

...mert imádok csacsogni!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

De az a helyzet, hogy most nem érek rá...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

...mert épp meg kell mentenem egy negyedikes osztályt!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Sürgősen (!!!)


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

kell nekem a Muzsika hangja


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

és valaki volt olyan szives


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

és édes, aranyos, tünemény...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

...hogy itt elérhetővé tette!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Nem is tudtam, hogy 20 másodperc ilyen hossssssszzzúúúúúúú!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

És hogy 20 hozzászolás ilyen sokkkk (shock???)


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

mindezt azért...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

...hogy a kottából egyetlen oldalt


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

rávasalhassak a pólójukra - megfelelő méretben...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Mert ez lesz a jelmezük!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Ebben fognak énekelni és táncolni


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

...már ha egyszer végre kész leszek vele!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Csak még 3 hozzászólás...


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

..amit bármikor nagyon szívesen!!!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Csak MOST nem esik jól!!!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

mert naggggyon kell sietnem - mindjárt főpróba! 

KÖSZÖNÖM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mammy (2010 Május 12)

Hééééé - most méééénem enged???  Jó voltam!!!


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

egy


----------



## nagyböbe (2010 Május 12)

kettő


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

nem igaz mert1


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

vagy mégis 2?


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

vagy 3?


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

akkor már lehet 5 is


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

micsoda baromság ez 6


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

10 
egész belejöttem. lehet 10.000 -ig meg sem állok


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

* 12*


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

13 *Mit mondott a nyuszika amikor lemászott a rókáról?*


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

14 *Meghúztam a ravaszt! 
*


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

...vagy az is lehet, hogy azt mondta :15


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

16 állati nagy ezen a topic-on a forgalom!


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Köszi ezt is


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

17 Milyen szobák vannak a pók lakásában?


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

18 Csupa hálószoba.


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

Szibériai büntető- és munkatábor. Az egyik rab a másikhoz:


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

...ide nem nagyon jönnek el a hírek. Azt sem tudom, hogy mi lett a Fisher - Szpaszkij sakkmérkőzés eredménye.


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

... Vesztettem.


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

Csáó MSZP ! Börtönbe velük.


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

2.


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

Vesszen Trianon!


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

Erdély Magyarföld!


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

ErdÉLJ


----------



## hakkapeszi (2010 Május 12)

na köszöntem a lehetőséget! Egy élmény volt....további jó számolgatást


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## Steffybi (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

remélem így gyorsabb lesz


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

10kiss


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

9:d


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## lilipintyo (2010 Május 12)

vége, elértem a 20-at


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*20x is köszönöm!*

köszi!


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*19x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*18x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*17x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*16x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*15x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*14x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*13x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*12x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*11x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*10x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*9x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*8x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*7x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*6x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*5x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*4x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*3x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*2x*

köszi


----------



## ttiiaann (2010 Május 12)

*1x*

köszi


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

kkfgsdéőp


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

gugofj


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

gfdhtuk


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

bikicsunáj


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

kugh


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

dhdfds


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

tzdnh


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

hdfdsf


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

fzhds


----------



## navocs (2010 Május 12)

syfgw


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 12)

tegnap nem írtam be semmit


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

b


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 12)

ma pótolom


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

ab


----------



## brusz (2010 Május 12)

Ez volt a huszadik.


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

c


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

abc


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

d


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

abcd


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

mamoncsi írta:


> Több helyen olvastam, hogy külön óvónői topicot szeretnének, gondoltam megpróbálom hátha sikerül.


 balazs amalia vagyok


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

e


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

romaniaban elek


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

abcde


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

tanitono vagyok


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

abcdef


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

magyar tagozaton tanitok


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

sok jo dolgot hallottam a forumrol


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

szeretnek kozetek tartozni


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

4 eve tanitok elemiseket


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

ovoneni voltam azelott


----------



## tokfozelek (2010 Május 12)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

nagyon szeretem a gyerekeket


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

nekem is 2 lurkom van


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)




----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

)


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

szeretnek ismeretseget kotni kolegakkal


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

az anyagokat le szeretnem tolteni lehet-e?


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

otleteimet en is megosztanam veletek


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## rozitta (2010 Május 12)

de jó neked


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

masoknak is ajaltam a forumot


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## azurpl (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

s


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

e


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

w


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

q


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

aa


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

7.


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

8.


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

99999


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

ö1ö1ö10


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

13tret


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

már14


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

16lopki


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

17polki


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

kljl


----------



## mcarthur (2010 Május 12)

+1


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

*20 üzi*

én is kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t. 1.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

2.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

3.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

4.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

nem tudom mit írhatnék ide, unokatesóm kint él Kanadában. szeret ott.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

én azonban még sosem jártam kint.


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

látom más is gyűjtöget


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

mit csináltok most?


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

ahogy látom, rajtam kívül senki sem írogat most


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

én ENca-t találtam meg a fórumban, de nem tudom, hogyan tudok vele chat-elni


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

közben látom, hogy ő meg budapesti!


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

ez azért vicces! itt találok valakit, aki bp-i!


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

keresek egy könyvet


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

és itt láttam, hogy valakinek megvan


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

szeretnék vele beszélni


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

csak nem értem, miért kell ehhez két napnak eltelnie?


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

mindegy, elbeszélgetek magamban


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Zsuzsanna03 köszi a segitséget!


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

végülis jó társaság vagyok a magam számára


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

más is így gyűjtötte össze a 20-at?


----------



## dobezsad (2010 Május 12)

hülyén érzem magam  ne helyeseljetek!


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Na már csak 19 hozzászólásra van szükségem!


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Szükségem van a szindarabokra, melyeket csak 20 hozzászólás után nézhetek meg!!!
Illetve 17...


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

ec


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

pec


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

kimehecc


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

holnapután


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

A magyar ÁBC betűi:a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs..........


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

bejöhecc'


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

cérnára


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

cinegére


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

ugorj


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Nincs hosszú i a billentyűzetemen!


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

cica


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Szépen süt a nap.


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

az


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Kijelentő mondat.


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

egérre


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

huss


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

na még 8...


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

ennek aztán sok értelme van... -.-


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

beszélgetek magammal...ez már a végső hanyatlás baze' :F


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

hol volt...


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

A kérdő mondat végére kérdőjelet teszünk.


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

hol nem volt...


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

még az óperencián is túl...


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Dög unalmas...


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

vajon mi járt a fejében annak, aki kitalálta azt a szót, hogy "órepencia"?


----------



## wildor (2010 Május 12)

óperencia, nah...szal tuti, hogy be volt szívva a tag, mikor ez eszébe jutott...
na ez volt a last one...yuppi


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Közmondások és szólások...maradjunk a népi alkotásoknál!


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Két lépés közt születik a megoldás.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Ahol a farkast emlegetik, ott terem.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Az idő a düh orvossága.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

A szavakat mérlegelni szokás, nem számolni.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Nah, már csak 5 kell.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Nem szeretek magamba beszélni...igaz eddig nem is próbáltam.


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Miről is irjak???


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

I


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Ii


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Kiment a ház az ablakon...


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Iii


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Benne maradt a vén asszony...


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

iv


----------



## gyerekszivek (2010 Május 12)

Hurrá megvan...Mégegyszer köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

V


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Vi


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Vii


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

viii


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

ix


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

x


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xí


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xii


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Egy szép versre gondoltam...


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Petőfi Sándor: A jó tanító


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Van biz ott a sok rosz között,
Van jó tanító is;
Volt nekem sok rosz tanítóm,
Volt nekem egy jó is.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Meg is maradt a fejemben,
Úgy emlékszem rája,
Mintha vén kopasz fejével
Most is itten járna.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Kopasz volt az istenadta,
Nem tehetek róla;
Vén legény volt, ifjusága
Régen elvirúla.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Elhervadtak virágai,
Egy maradt meg épen,
Egy nagy bazsarózsa nyílott
Az orra hegyében.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Talán minden reggel ujra
Kivirult az orra,
De nem csoda, mert gondosan
Táplálgatta, borral.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Már hiába, ha ez olyan
Különös plánta volt,
Hogy nem szivelt egyebet, mint
Pincei harmatot.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Ez alatt az orr alatt egy
Nagy bajúsz ácsorga,
Egyik rúdja égbe készült,
Másik le a porba.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

A bajúsz alatt szája volt,
Szájában pipája,
Lapátnak is beillet vón
Köpcös szopókája.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Zrínyijét még valamikor
Árpád idejében
Készítették, semmi szín sem
Volt már a szinében.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Gombok voltak akkorák rajt,
Mint egy-egy pogány fej,
Használták is tán a török
Hadba buzogány helyett.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Mindenféle zsinorral úgy
Ki volt kanyargatva,
Hogy a mennydörgős mennykő is
Eltévedett rajta.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

A szabó jó szűkecskére
Szabta a nadrágot,
De azért egy kicsit mégis
Pőtyögősen állott. -


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Hosszan bajlódtam tán vele,
De megérdemelte,
Mert szörnyen jó ember volt az
Istenteremtette.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Olyan jó tanító volt ő,
Amilyen csak kellett,
Esztendőn át asztal alatt
Hevertek a könyvek.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Ha leckémből fél betűt sem
Tudtam felmondáskor,
Azzal vigasztalt, hogy sebaj,
Megtanulom máskor.


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Ki is mutattam iránta
Jószivűségemet,


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Vittem neki ajándékot,


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Mikor csak lehetett.


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xiv


----------



## Minirozi (2010 Május 12)

Lelopkodtam sonkát, kolbászt
Saját kéményébül,
Ez volt ajándékom, s ő még
Meg is hítt vendégül.


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xv


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xvi


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xviii


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

xix


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

*Számolás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




Köszönöm.


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

szeretnem en is az anyagot meglatni hogy hasznalhassam


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

MÉg egyszer köszönöm, de jó nektek ott Kanadában.


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

I. osztalyt tanitok


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

Most láttam a Snow Walkert. Asszem az Kanadában van.


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

utolsó.....


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

hatos.


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

heteske a nyolcas előtt


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

9999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Május 12)

Hiába van meg a 20 hsz, és a regisztrációm is 1 éves, mégsem tudok csatolt állományt letölteni...


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

101010101010101


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

15 szia


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

az anyagok nagyon jok


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

,meglátjuk


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

16 ))))))))


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

mar varom hogy megnezhessem


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

szia


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

mit?


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

mindenkinek jo munkat kivanok


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

))))))))))))))14


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

: )


----------



## bamali (2010 Május 12)

sok sikert


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

sssssssssssss


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

hogy mi lesz


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

slaoefd


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

*épép*



italoazur írta:


> sssssssssssss


pfppfpfpfp


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

56565


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

én is


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

18?


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

pillecs írta:


> pfppfpfpfp


:4:


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

22?


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

még 48 óra


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

*ú*



italoazur írta:


> :4:


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

ciao


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

bárhogy lesz, úgy lesz


----------



## italoazur (2010 Május 12)

pillecs írta:


>


óóóhhhhhhhhh


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Amikor én még kis srác voltam


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

a jövőt sem sejtheted...


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Mindenkinek van egy álma


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

kiskirálynő


----------



## pillecs (2010 Május 12)

*nekem is?*



queen1138 írta:


> Mindenkinek van egy álma


???


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Minden jót Mónika


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

pillecs írta:


> ???


 
Az enyém te lettél. )))


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Korea


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Dörmögő Dömötör


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Pajtás


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*20*

kiss


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*19*

kiss


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*18*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*17*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*16*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*15*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*14*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*13*

\\m/


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*12*

\\m/


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*11*

:fuck:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*10*

:shock:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*9*

:8:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*8*

:34:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*7*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*6*

:77:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*5*

:55:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*4*


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*3*

:grin:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*2*

:-x


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*1*

:9:


----------



## Uvine (2010 Május 12)

*0*

kiss


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

1984


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

Most és mindörökké


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

video


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Nézz az égre, s meglátod a Balatont, nézz a Balatonra, s meglátod az eget.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Néha milyen bonyolult az egyszerű!?


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Ha nem engeded, hogy valaki szeressen, egyszer nagyon magányos leszel.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A szeretet a legnagyobb rabszolgaság.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A könyvek sokkal valódibbak, ha kint olvasol.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A könyvek védtelenek a műveletlenekkel szemben.


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

hello


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A való élet sokkal rosszabbul van felépítve, mint egy jó regény.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A könyvek a legcsendesebb és legkitartóbb barátok; a legelérhetőbb és legbölcsebb tanácsadók, és a legtürelmesebb tanítómesterek.


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*A, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyy*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A család olyan... mint egy ház. Először alapokra van szükség, mielőtt elkezdjük a dekorációt.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

2010


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


Iuliu;bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb:p2120493 írta:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Egyetlen ág sem jobb a törzsnél.


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc cccccccccccc*

cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


Iuliu írta:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Az idő a düh orvossága.


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

nemely ember nagysaga fuggetlen testmagassagatol


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

epret eszem


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

4 :d


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

oh-oh-oh


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

már csak 3


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

már csak 5


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

kéne inni is vmit


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Az ember azért áll bosszút, mert igazságosnak találja.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

Két lépés közt születik a megoldás.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

A szó elszáll, az írás megmarad.


----------



## Szasziszi (2010 Május 12)

és az utolsó...


----------



## Macsorsi (2010 Május 12)

20 (l)


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

_hibaidat javitanam,ha nem szeretnem oket annyra._


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

soha ne nagyitsd a hibaidat, ezt bizd a barataidra.


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

csak 1 konyvetttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

na jo, sokat


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

olvasok


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

meg 53 oldal


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

5o oldal


----------



## sysykecske (2010 Május 12)

dolgoznom kell ,holnap jovok


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

56


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

oooo


----------



## bibobela1 (2010 Május 12)

48


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

édes


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

keserű


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

sós


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

134


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

1567 jól esik.


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

Esik az eső és menny dörög


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

most má, süt a nap


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

+18


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

-2


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

Barna for president


----------



## cukormacika (2010 Május 12)

+1 5mp.


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 12)

most


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

savanyú


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

vekker


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

mutató


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

csengő


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Én is úgy találtam rá az oldalra, hogy csak itt találtam meg egy zenét,


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

amit már nagyon szerettem volna letölteni egy ideje.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

És közben rájöttem, hogy ez egy nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Láttam, hogy jó kis hírek is vannak itt. Némelyiket már kommenteltem is.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Nem tudom, hogy az is beleszámít-e a 20-ba, vagy csak a fórum hsz-ek.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Minden esetre még olvasgatok, böngészgetek az oldalon.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

És már csak 10 hsz-re vagyok a 20-tól, de elég unalmas a semmiről írni.


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

bbb


----------



## queen1138 (2010 Május 12)

még nem elég?


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Na, lehet hogy elkezdem azt az "ABC betűi" vagy számolós dolgot, mert így tényleg lassú.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

És irigylem queen1138-at, akinek már megvan a 20.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Lassan én is eljutok a háromnegyedéhez.


----------



## liliangelita (2010 Május 12)

Átnézek a másik topicba hogy ezt ne árasszam el teljesen a hülyeségeimmel.


----------



## tüncibaba (2010 Május 12)

nagyon tetszik az oldal, sok hasznos dolgot figyeltem meg


----------



## tüncibaba (2010 Május 12)

*csipkebogyó*

:55: sok hasznos dolgot véltem felfedezni, csak az a szomorú , hogy nem engedi megnyitni. Miért?


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 12)

34t3


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


Iuliu írta:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc*

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


Iuliu írta:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd dddddd*

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


Iuliu írta:


> ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Iuliu írta:


> ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff*

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


Iuliu írta:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Iuliu írta:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*h*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Iuliu írta:


> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*ffdd*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Iuliu írta:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*j*

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


Iuliu írta:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*k*

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Iuliu írta:


> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*h*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Iuliu írta:


> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*nnnnnnnnn*

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Iuliu írta:


> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*n*

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Iuliu írta:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*mmmmmmmmmm*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Iuliu írta:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Iuliu írta:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Iuliu (2010 Május 12)

*m*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Iuliu írta:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

*bocs*

Nem akartam kihasználni a dolgot, de kell nekem innen néhány könyv.

Bocs, mégegyszer!


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

asdf jklé


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

jfsl


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

eruep


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)




----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)




----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)




----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

kiss


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

\\m/


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

:8:


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

:4:


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

:11:


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)




----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

már csak hét


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

csak 6


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

hú 5


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

négy


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

hááárommm


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

kettőőőőő


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

egggyy, és nem fárasztok tovább senkit


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

ugorj cica.


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

azegérre.


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

Vicces, hogy amint megvan az embernek az első tetoválása...


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

rögtön a következőn kezd el agyalni.


----------



## siso (2010 Május 12)

jajj, ne már kell 21. is?


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

b


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

c


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

---(--)@


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

d


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

[email protected]__v


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

e


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

g


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

i


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

j


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

k


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

l


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

m


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

n


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

o


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

köszi


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

p


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

azért kéne a 20, mert le szeretnék tölteni 1 számot


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

szóval, bocs, hogy csak így össze-vissza irogatok


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

de nagyon sürgős


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

q


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

tényleg bocsi


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

a Bontovics Kati száma kéne nekem....ő a kedvencem


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

r


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

amúgy vannak rokonaim Kanadában nekem is és azt mondják, hogy sokkal jobb világ van ott mint Mo-n


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

s


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

g


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

s


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## Milán2 (2010 Május 12)

t


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

sdrbtxfgn


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

ott


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

fg


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

Istvangy írta:


> sdrbtxfgn




de hogy ezt miért shotgunnak olvastam...


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

asdfghjk


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 12)

*Mese-Ház mesés versek és dalok*

http://rapidshare.com/files/314804204/RP_mesehaz_ElizaP.rar

Itt Letölthetitek.


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

shotgun xDDDDD


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

cfgzsdtrjt


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

qwertzuipőasdfghjkléíyxcvbnm


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

dbxcftfhfdjn


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

sdrtghjhszbgzjcfz


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Priviben is kérhetsz linket
pl:A csendes bérgyilkos


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 12)

*Hat klasszikus Andersen mese.

http://data.hu/get/1330620/andersen_a_csaszar_uj_ruhaja_es_mas_mesek.rar
*


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

bydrtgydbhg


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Ez is megvan nekem:
A Harper-sziget


----------



## Istvangy (2010 Május 12)

uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Vagy egy mesefilm:
Az elveszett kristály nyomában


----------



## clever (2010 Május 12)

Küldhetek listát is úgy egyszerübb


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

oppsz


----------



## Donovanne (2010 Május 12)

i did it again


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

c


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

i


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

na de jó hogy van ilyen 1


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

ezt is beleszámolják


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

Köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

a


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

gyüjtöm a számokat


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

b


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

d


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

elég jó az oldal


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

*Mosoly*

Sziasztok!
Köszi a tanácsot...


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

de sok van még vissza


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

e


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

üdv joen83


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

f


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

üdv szamagac


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

biztos hogy piros volt?


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

h


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

j


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

ne még néhány


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

l


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

jol nyomod


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

én is - szintén 3


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

m


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

magdus


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

KHencsibe írta:


> gyűjtök - 3


én is - szintén 3


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

háhá gyorsabb voltam


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

10-nél járok


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

))))))))))))99


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

akkor én vezetek15 el


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

egy kis szünet


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

pedig már kezdek fáradni


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

gyorsak vagytok


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


igen, teljesen egyet értek veled!
a svájci magyaroknál nincs ilyesmi még... sajnos!


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

ki miért gyűjt?


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> gyorsak vagytok


nem szabad pihenni


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

fizikából holnap dolgozatot írok


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> gyorsak vagytok


de nem elég gyorsak... igy is pár óraba fog telni mert lassú a netem


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

na még kettő


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

azaz egy


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok..szupi ez a fórum


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

sarvari írta:


> ki miért gyűjt?


én anyukámnak szeretnék örömet szerezni, mert szeretne fellépni - imád énekelni... na nem a Megasztárba készül - csak egy helyi fellépésre.... anyák napjára... így utólag is!


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

na végre


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

Azt hiszem sok érdekes dolgot találok majd itt


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> Sziasztok..szupi ez a fórum


ugye?


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

Zorán üres bölcsőt... számáért gyűjtök, a


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> én anyukámnak szeretnék örömet szerezni, mert szeretne fellépni - imád énekelni... na nem a Megasztárba készül - csak egy helyi fellépésre.... anyák napjára... így utólag is!



ez aranyos


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

sarvari írta:


> na végre


gratula!


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

Iparkodok ez már a 3.


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

sietek


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

na további jó gyüjtögetést
én befejeztem


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

sarvari írta:


> ez aranyos


köszi!!!
sok sikert!


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

még 4


----------



## sarvari (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 huzz bele


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> ugye?


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> Iparkodok ez már a 3.


igen... én párral előbbre járok...


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

ma nálunk esett az eső


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> még 4


és mit keresel?


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

hjaj


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> ma nálunk esett az eső


nálunk is... kint is, bent is...


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

sziasztok!!!!!


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

sarvari írta:


> mogyi1973 huzz bele


 igyekszem


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> Zorán üres bölcsőt... számáért gyűjtök, a


én meg "Úgy szeretném meghálálni..." karoke verzióért


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> sziasztok!!!!!


 szia


----------



## szamagac (2010 Május 12)

egy bónusz huh, biztos ami biztos


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> én meg "Úgy szeretném meghálálni..." karoke verzióért


vagyis karaoke... elírtam


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> sziasztok!!!!!


szia..neked már megvan a 20


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> egy bónusz huh, biztos ami biztos


ok! most már tuti! szia! sok sikert!


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> szia


na még egy kicsit gyűjtögessünk


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

sajna a 2 nap nagyon hosszú idő


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> na még egy kicsit gyűjtögessünk


 na megy ez már kezdek ráérezni


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

szamagac írta:


> egy bónusz huh, biztos ami biztos


 akkor már csak a 2 napot kell megvárni


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

na már csak 8 kell


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

alakul alakul


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

és még egy kicsi


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> na még egy kicsit gyűjtögessünk


huh már csak 4 kéne


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

és már csak 3 kell


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> akkor már csak a 2 napot kell megvárni


merthogy?


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> és már csak 3 kell


már behoztál
de miért a két nap? én már oktobertol vagyok regisztrálva


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> huh már csak 4 kéne


szerintem meglesz:razz:


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> már behoztál
> de miért a két nap? én már oktobertol vagyok regisztrálva


ja te csak most regisztráltál? mit szeretnél letölteni? ha beenged, letöltöm neked....


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

joen83 írta:


> már behoztál
> de miért a két nap? én már oktobertol vagyok regisztrálva


 bocs most látom


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

de nekem is megvan..hurrrááááá


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

nwo


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

Köszönöm a családomnak,anyukámnak,és minekinek aki segített idáig eljutni


----------



## mogyi1973 (2010 Május 12)

óóó mindenkinek


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

nwa


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 12)

Pnc


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

mogyi1973 írta:


> óóó mindenkinek


de most mi van? mégsem enged tovább...


----------



## joen83 (2010 Május 12)

gonzales7 írta:


> Pnc


sok sikert... engem nem enged tovább


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## mancsika (2010 Május 12)

szióka köszi


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 12)

Van valaki debrecenből?


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

kezdetben


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

teremtette


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

én is így vagyok


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

Isten


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

az eget


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

és a földet


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

A föld


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

pedig


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

ó


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

kietlen


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

jajjj


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

és puszta


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

1,2,3,


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

vala.


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

Macska ül az ágon.


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

levelek a fákon


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

képregény


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

és setétség vala a mélység színén, és az Isten Lelke lebeg vala a vizek felett.


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

4, 5, 6,


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

Zita puszit ad.


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

3. És monda Isten: Legyen világosság: és lőn világosság.


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

jé magamnak is tudok válaszolni


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

4. És látá Isten, hogy jó a világosság; és elválasztá Isten a világosságot a setétségtől.


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

én meg nyuszikat


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

7, 8, 9,


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

5. És nevezé Isten a világosságot nappalnak, és a setétséget nevezé éjszakának: és lőn este és lőn reggel, első nap.


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## Cila-Mila (2010 Május 12)

Ez a hinta a kedvenc.


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

elég a bibliából


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

20


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

10


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

egy híján húsz


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

és megvan!


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

jaj


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

de most mért nem enged letölteni? megvan a 20 és már régen regisztráltam...


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

bakker... most mivan?


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## vikka12 (2010 Május 12)

Ti tudtok letölteni?


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

húsz


----------



## topper (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

hey mindenkinek!


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

.... .... 4


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## hajd (2010 Május 12)

Su123 írta:


> Gyors hozzászólás nem jó, mert aki lassan szól hozzá, az bölcsebb.


igy van aki lassab az precizebb is!


----------



## hajd (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

14...


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

A kutyán kívül a legjobb dolog az olvasás. 
A kutyán belül meg sötét van...


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Phhh, még mindig kell 9


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

16...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

17...


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Már csak 8....


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

És még 7...


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

És hat....


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

20!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

És öt még hiányzik


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

Koszontem mindenkinek, sziasztok!


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Csak 4.


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

És három és...


----------



## Kanalasgém (2010 Május 12)

21


----------



## Ms_Hysteria (2010 Május 12)

*Piroutte neked meg jo szamolast! 
*


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Kettőőőőő


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

Ms_Hysteria írta:


> *Piroutte neked meg jo szamolast!
> *



Köszi, te már letudtad


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

huh, talán ez a leghosszabb téma amit eddig láttam 1673 oldal...


----------



## Piroutte (2010 Május 12)

És kéééész!!!

Sziasztok)))


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

én még csak most kezdem... még 17


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

15


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

még 10 meg van a fele!


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

9


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

8


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

7


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

6


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

5


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

4


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## Yucha (2010 Május 12)

zéró!
befejeztem! sziasztok!


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Minek lennél konok, makacs fővel minek hordanád


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Azt, ami amúgy is avitt és megkopott. 
Magyar vagy. Ez van. Se több se kevesebb.


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Május 12)

1


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Egyenlő uralom a fehér társak felett.
Fekszel és kelsz és a köztes idő eddig is betelt


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Hogy dühösen vagy értetlenül az már egybevetül
Mert végeredményben marad mi volt


----------



## Bogumil1 (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

És az új csak más szokást hoz. 
A kanok kanosak, a nőstények készségesek


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

A tér még szűkülten is vastagon berendezett
A biztató jövő mindig a fejlődésről fecseg


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Holnap a sírodon egy bevásárlóközpont lehet.
A siker kulcsos Istensége röhögve lófrál


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Nincs sok tennivaló, a nyerő ki korába beletalál.
De a Világ szép! És a lapok leosztva is sokszínűek


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

A gallérokra tűzött bigék feltöltve hevítenek.
Ám egy ősi törvény a modern világban kínosan kísért,


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Ha a Föld feletti rothadás egy-egy kényesebb orrot elért
Pedig misére is szólít itt harang és úgy igaz,


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Hogy ki hívő már indul, és nem marad, 
Divat? Globalizáció? Ki mire teszi a garast.


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Honosított szentségségnek egy a vége: 
Buddhistára, sintoistára magyarul hull áldás és béke


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

És Te kimaradsz, mert megint csak hallod magad
Hogy dühösen vagy értetlenül és azt, hogy már egybevetül


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Mert végeredményben marad minden mi volt
És az új, csak mást szokást hoz.


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

A kanok kanosak a nőstények készségesek
És valahol egy pap szavai: Isten legyen Veletek!


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Nagynak és kicsinek egyforma a választási joga:


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Csápol vagy tapsol, amit kíván hely s kedv; hisz e lét
Ma a szabad döntések demokratikus kora.


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Valahol szavalják fennen „fehérek közt egy Európai”
Az igazi csoda a japán technika zsugorodó alkatrészei!


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

De Te sohase feledd! Magyar vagy. Se több se kevesebb.


----------



## cecilia21 (2010 Május 12)

Minden idők prototípusa, ott, hol vezérlőid ismételt mondata
a vérré vált kenyered: „a holnap jobb lehet! a holnap jobb lehet!”


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

egyet értek


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

már én is találtam olyan regényeket amiket sehol máshol nem találtam meg


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

ezért gyorsan megirom a 20 hozzászólást és lehet is tölteni


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

csak azt nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

azt hiszem irok pár szép idézetet a mosolyról


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosoly a legolcsóbb módja, hogy szebbé tedd a külsőd.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosoly az a kulcs, mely valamennyi ember
szívének zárját nyitja.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Szakadhat eső, zord idő tombolhat Mosolyod megszépíti a dolgokat.
A barátságunk itt van nekünk
[FONT=&quot]és tudom, örökké barátok leszünk.[/FONT]


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Az arckifejezésed a leglényegesebb
dolog mind közül,
amit magadon viselsz.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosoly egy kedves görbe, mely mindent egyenesbe hoz.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Ha még nem láttad a feleségedet, amikor rámosolyog a közlekedési rendőrre, akkor még nem láttad a legszebb mosolyát.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosoly olyan nyelv, amit még egy újszülött is megért.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A ráncok csupán az egykori mosolyok helyét jelzik.


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

Köcce.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosolyt nem tudod örökbe odaadni, mindig visszatér hozzád.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Mindig az az erősebb, aki mosolyog, ahelyett, hogy dühöngene.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Ha nem mosollyal kezdted a mai napot, még nem késő, hogy gyakorolj holnapra.


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Mindig mosolyogj, még akkor is, ha szomorú vagy, hiszen sohasem tudhatod, ki szeret bele a mosolyodba.


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

2


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

a fenti az egyik kedvencem


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Az emberek hajlamosak nem észrevenni, hogy kopott a ruhád, ha közben széles mosolyt viselsz.


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

3


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

Ami a virágoknak a napfény, az az emberiségnek a mosoly. Igaz, apróságról van szó; ám az életünk ösvénye mentén elszórt mosolyok értéke felbecsülhetetlen.


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

négy


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

öt


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

hat


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

hét


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

Nyolc


----------



## kicsilany22 (2010 Május 12)

A mosoly remek befektetés: minél többet gyűjtesz össze, annál jobban érzed magad.


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

kilenc


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

Felénél tartok...


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

11


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

12


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

13


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

14


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

15,még 5


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

16


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

17


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

18


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

19


----------



## Illésné77 (2010 Május 12)

Bingo,megvan a 20.


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

jjgjgjgfjfjfj


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

gjjgjgj


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)




----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

021323435


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

köszönöm


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

01223444


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

hali


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

asdfghjkléáőpouiuzz


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

123456


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

sedfrghjjjk


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

jaj 20 hozászólás.


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

hali.


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

még 8


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

jó játék


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

mindjárt déll


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

vagy 1 óra?


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

már nem sokk. csak sokkoló


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## jbihari75 (2010 Május 13)

és az ucssó


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

iojo


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

gjgjgjhj


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

hghfh


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

cbcvbvcbb


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

hggg


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

hghghgfhg


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

kkkkk


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

hhhhhnnnjhjjjj


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

nmnbmnbmnbmn


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

jjjj


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

mmmm


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

1234567


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

tztu


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

zizzzzzz


----------



## miso2 (2010 Május 13)

1234567


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

már


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

régóta


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

keresem


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

Szörényitől


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

a Fehér Anna


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

balladáját


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

és végre


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

itt megtaláltam


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

kazettán meg van


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

de márcsak


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

10 hozzászólás


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

és meg lesz


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

mp3-ban


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

is!!


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

Minek ez a szabály,


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

ha nem


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

veszik


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

komolyan?


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

de már csak


----------



## asus20 (2010 Május 13)

1 kell!


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

még egy próba...


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_Édes, nemde?_


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

Egy kis matek:


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_*tizenöt...*_


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

*16*


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

Szegényke, megijedt a cicától!


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_*késő van...*_


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_*nagyon késő...*_


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

Köszi, akkor én most hozzászólást gyűjtögetek


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

ez a második


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

a harmadik...


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

a negyedik


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

asszem öt


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

gyökkilenc szer gyöknégy


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_*És ezzel megvan a HUSZ! 20 20 20*_


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

már a hetedik


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

ez már a 1000(2). hozzászólás


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

majdnem fele


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

fele meg is van


----------



## Jocó.R (2010 Május 13)

_kész!_


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

márcsak a 9/20ada hiányzik


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

és végre háromszor gyöknégy


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

ez egy szép szám, pláne ha péntekre esik


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

a tizennégyesbe teszek smilet is


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

és itt is van a háromnegyede


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

újabb szép kerek szám (hülye kocka infós vagyok, tudom)


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

Na ehhez most mit írjak, tizenhét...


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

végre célegyenesben, 3...


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

már csak 2...


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

és az utolsó, :77:


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## danka90 (2010 Május 13)

mégsincs meg?


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## graabo (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Fogalmam sincs miért jó ez ilyen formában?!


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Kényszeritteni az embereket felesleges beirásokra.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Semmitmondó üzenetek és beírások halmazával terhelni az oldalakat.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Aki akar, az kényszer nélkül is hozzászól.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

De ha ez kell, akkor "legyen meg a te akaratod".


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

1692 oldal tele van már semmivel.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

De sorgalmasak vagyunk.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Ès még további 5000 oldalt teleirunk semmivel.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Van aki a számoszlopot...


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

és van aki az ABC-t gyakorolja.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Vagy olyan hülyeségeket ir, mint én.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

De sajna (vagy hála Istennek, a ti örömötökre), nem születtem "iródeáknak".


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Èn csak olvasni szeretek,


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

de azt nagyon.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Az irást inkább hallhatatlan nagyjainkra hagyom.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Bár lehet, hogy egyik-másiknál jobbat tudnék (vagy tudnánk) alkotni.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Szerintem, ha szabad akaratából ir az ember az sokkal többet ér,


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

mintha ilyen irka-firkákkal terheli a többieket.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Ha egyáltalán van valaki aki el is olvassa.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Na egyszónak is 20 a vége. Megvan a kötelezö hozzászólások száma. Sokra nem mentek vele, de hát ti akartátok, hogy igy legyen.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Megvan a 2 napom és a 20 "lényegbevágóan semmitmondó" hozzászólásom és mégsem engedélyezett számomra a beteljesülés.


----------



## rodeoclown (2010 Május 13)

Továbbra is "JOGTALAN" vagyok.


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 13)

Már én is nagyon várom...


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 13)

...hogy meglegyen...


----------



## veronika2 (2010 Május 13)

..és lőn világosság


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

Helo!


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

köszönöm


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

próbálkozom


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

szeretek énekelni


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

keresek egy számot


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

Rudolf


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

érted


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

születtem


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

karaoke-ban


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

itt láttam


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

valahol


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

szeretném


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

letölteni


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

sehol


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

máshol


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

nem láttam


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*legyen meg a 20*

nagyon jó az oldal. Sok hasznos dolog van fenn. Én is szívesen töltök fel zenéket, szövegeket, midiket.


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*Hol?*

Hol nem láttad?


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*Itt?*

Itt sincs.


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*még...*

még csak a 6.-dik.


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

*sd*

1


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*kell még.*

Már csak 13 kell.


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Kini69 (2010 Május 13)

*8*

8


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

tíz


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

nehezen


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

akar


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

működni


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

vagy


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

én vagyok béna?


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

nem


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

tudom


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

mi


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

lehet


----------



## Tozso1 (2010 Május 13)

húsz


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Első


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Második


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Harmadik


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Negyedik


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Ötödik


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

6.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

7.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

8.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

*szep napot mindenkinek*

nagyon sok jo dolgot talaltam amit mashol nem igyhat szeretnek tovabbra is keresgelni


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

9.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

*koszonet*

koszonet kissmindenkinek a feltoltott anyagokert.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

*hello*

majd igyekszem valamiket en is feltolteni.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

szeretet es beke toltse be sziveteket


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

10.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

11.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

12.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

:77:


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

"ha igazad van megengedheted magadnak hogy megorizd nyugalmad , ha nincs igazad nem engedheted meg , hogy elveszitsd." MAHATMA GHANDI


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

"...az istennel valo kapcsolat , a lelek taplaleka.az elet legfontosabb feladata a lelkunk taplalasa."


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

13.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

14.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

szord a szeretet szirmait barhol jarsz , hogy elosegitsd foldunk gyogyulasat


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

15.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

16.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

17.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

ne csak a nehezsegben fordulj ISTEN-hez hanem beszelj vele mindig .


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

A rézfánfütyüllőrézangyaláta20hozzászólássa!!!


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

mindig szeretettel es halaval gondolj mindenkire es eleted szeretetben es halaban fog telni


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

Nemértemmirejóez?


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

Csak1szerLMMP3-atakarokletölteni!


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

18.


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

19.


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

EgyébkéntjóezaCanadahunweboldal!


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

az apro dolgok megbecsulesevel vonzod magadhoz a nagyokat


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

Látommásokispedáloznak!


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

Azthiszemitttöbbmagyarországiregisztrált,mintkanadai.


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

ha lelked rendben van akkor eleted is rendben lessz


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

indulavisszaszámlálás


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

a szeretet ISTEN ajandeka csak tovabbitanod kell .


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

20.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

10 "" bocs - minek őrültségekkel terhelni a hálózatot?


----------



## vbandi (2010 Május 13)

Bocs a számozásért, de valahogy el kellett érni a húszat


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

"...probalj meg ugy elni , hogy ne vegyenek eszre ott ahol vagy , de hianyozzal onnan ahonnan elmentel."


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

9 Az előbbi üzi az adminoknak szólt.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

Twilight


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

8.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

Barát? NEEEM


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

7. Canadai magyarok, Ti hallgatjátok a Bocsiék Bumeránját?


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

6.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

szerelem


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

5. Ha nem, egyszer hallgassatok bele.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

4.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

3. Lassan búcsúzok.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

2. Csak a Szer LM dalt szeretném letölteni.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

1. Mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## Tibóriusz (2010 Május 13)

0.


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## bkmiklos (2010 Május 13)

"...dolgozz úgy mintha nem lenne szükséged pénzre , szeress úgy mintha sohasem bántottak volna meg , táncolj úgy mintha senki sem nézne , énekelj úgy mintha senki sem hallgatna , elj úgy mintha a földi paradicsomban volnál."


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## Mona Spencer (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

nagyon jó ez az oldal sok minden megtalálható itt ami máshol nem.


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

Nagyon nehezen fog összejöni az a 20 hozászolás.


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

nagyon sok mindent szeretnék letölteni nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

Nekem inkább gyerek programok kellenek majd .


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

:d


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

:444:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

csilla0313 írta:


> nagyon sok mindent szeretnék letölteni nagyon jó ez az oldal



Szerintem is.


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

salvia írta:


> 1



2 3


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

:444:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Katika13 írta:


> :444:



aáb


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

A szép emlékek elvesztett ékszerek.


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Katika13 írta:


> :444:



aáb


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Katika13 írta:


> A szép emlékek elvesztett ékszerek.


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

salvia írta:


> 15



16


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

katika13 írta:


> 16



17


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

katika13 írta:


> 17



18


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

A dolgok szépsége a szeretetben rejlik.


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

salvia írta:


> 18



19


----------



## salvia (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

:55::55:


katika13 írta:


> 19


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

katika13 írta:


> :55::55:



20


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

egy


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

kettő


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Az igazság egyik fajtája a jónak.


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

xyas írta:


> kettő


három


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

három


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Katika13 írta:


> három



négy


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

ez jó


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

négy


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

öt


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

hat


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

Katika13 írta:


> négy



Tiszteljenek inkább, ne féljenek!


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

hét


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

:88:


katika13 írta:


> tiszteljenek inkább, ne féljenek!


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

engem a receptek is érdekelnek


----------



## Katika13 (2010 Május 13)

xyas írta:


> hat



hét


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

nyolc


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

mi minden program van itt?


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

kilenc


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tíz


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

lassan elérem a fele hozzászolást


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

nagyon nehezen jön össze


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

mindenki igy szenved mint én?


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

Hol is tartottam? 7


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenegy


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

mirre összejön a 20 darab?


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

Mandulagyulladásom van. 8


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

már jó hogy tizenketönél járok


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

...úgyhogy ráérek 9.


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

na majd holnap fojtatom


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

hátha elérem a 20at


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

...szenvedni 10


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

addig is sziasztok


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

ez egy nagyon érdekes fórum 11


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

javaslom a 20 helyett az 50-et


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

tizenhat


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

már elfelejtettem, mit akartam itt megnézni 14


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

de ha összejön a 20 akkor meg kell várni a 48 órát?


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

azt hiszem 19-nél abbahagyom 15


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

szerintem nem. 20 után kiderül (16)


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

láttom nem csak én küzdök a 20 hozzászolásal


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

vagy igen? (17)


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

nekem ez az utolsó


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

na akkor megprobálom


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

...és 19 jaj de izgulok


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

sok sikert! nekem is 20


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

és a ráadás 21


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

hát igen meg kell várni a 2 napot nem elég a 20 hozászolás


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

na még egy utolsó hozzászolás


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

hát ez nem jött be


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

na


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

nem irok többet megvárom a 2 napot


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

a töbieknek jó hozászolást


----------



## ego101 (2010 Május 13)

2 nap ....


----------



## csilla0313 (2010 Május 13)

látom neked is két nap


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

először próbálkozom ezzel a fórummal


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

nagyon szépen köszönöm alehetőséget


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

már csak 17 hozzászólást kell küldenem, de amíg nincs időm rendesen körülnézni még nem tom mihez is szólhatnék hozzá


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

ja, és nekem is 2 nap


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

b


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

cc


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

dede


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

ffffff


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

11.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

12.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

13.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

14.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

15.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

16.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

17.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

18.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

19.


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

1`0


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

mostani a 4.


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## hg74 (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Jó ez az oldal, de nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen nehéz ide bejutni!


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Azért Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

eseteleg a 6.?


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Maradt a számolás...


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

különben elvesztem a fonalat...


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

szerintetek hol tartok?


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Őrület, hogy a gyors válasznál várni kell 20 másodpercet!


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Ha nem írok be elég hosszú szöveget, visszabeszél a gép.


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Vagy ne gépeljek olyan gyorsan?


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Áááá...


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Még jó, hogy számolják az üzeneteimet!


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Még egy kérdés:


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Mi van, ha nem tudok elszámolni 20-ig?!?!


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Mindig 19 másodpercnél próbálom elküldeni azüzeneteimet!


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

*20.*

20.


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Hihhetetlen!!!


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Már fáradok...


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

de lehet hogy a 19. kimaradt


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Pedig még vissza van 2 pár


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

18.


----------



## kavicsics (2010 Május 13)

de azért biztos ami biztos


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

...


----------



## Baraka9 (2010 Május 13)

Vége!


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

Nem tudom, hányadik, de még az elején vagyok


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

Ketdem én is gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

3.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

4.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

Ahá, az se jó ha túl gyors vagyok, mert 20mp-t kell várni két üzenet között.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

6.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

7.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

8.


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

ma az utolsó előtti 9.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

9.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

A fele már megvan!


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

11.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

12.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

13.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

14.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

Na, még 5.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

16.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

17.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

18.


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

Utolsó előtti!


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

És itt a vége!


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

És egy ráadás! ;-)


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## ErikAlpar (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## klandi (2010 Május 13)

Megvan a 20 üzenet és a 2 napos regisztráció, mégsem vagyok még állandó tag. Miért?


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Mindig is mondtam, hogy mifelénk kétféle gyalogos van: kaszkadőr és kamikaze."


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Szép az élet falun.


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Minden sikeres férfi mögött áll egy nő, aki jól járt."


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

sziasztok:d


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet."


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Mi az? Drót végén széndarab.

Kezdő villamosmérnök:d


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Mondok egy faviccet: RECCCCCCS!!!!!4


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

*101*

111


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Nehéz az élet a nőkkel, de nélkülük sem megy.


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"A napra lehet nézni, de rád... csak UV-szűrős napszemüvegben."


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

abcfd


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Látom sokan választjuk a viccírást.


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Bizonyos napokon az ember őszintén el tudja hitetni magával, hogy állati ronda."


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

pál, kata, péter jó reggelt...........


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"A hazugság nagyon fáradságos dolog, az embernek meg kell erőltetnie a memóriáját, ha nem akar lebukni."


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

ha már "muszáj" ezt csinálni, legalább szórakozzunk jól, nem?


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Ajándék lónak ne nézd a gyomrát - mondták a bölcs trójaiak."


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Azt kérem tőletek, hogy halálom esetén ne a temetőben földeljetek el! Tömegiszonyom van."


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,


----------



## Balázs24 (2010 Május 13)

Már várom.


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

hogy regizhettem


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Úgy tudott nézni, hogy attól kiolvadtak a biztosítékok, meglankadtak a vázavirágok, és lehullottak a legyek a légtérből."


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

mert van egy pár kedvencem


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

amit másképp


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

nem tudnék letölteni


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Kockázataimról és mellékhatásaimról kérdezze meg kezelőorvosát, gyógyszerészét."


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

nem csak én hanem


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

jó pár barátom is köszönetet mond nektek


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenkettő


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

Pl: Eszter


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

Jocó, Karcsi


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

Erika, Árpi, Hanga


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

Bálint, jakab, Livi, Márk


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

mégegyszer köszönöm


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

"Csak akkor légy jó, ha a rosszalkodás nem szórakoztatóbb!"


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenhárom


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

14 lesz húsz másodperc után


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizennégy


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

15. mindig kell egy barát


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenöt


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

16. Az a szép az a szép akinek a szeme kék


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenhat


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

17. I feel good


----------



## Pepejeans (2010 Május 13)

Már megvan a húsz, mégse engedi a txt-fájlokat....


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

18. Celebration Come on


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenhét


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

19. ne vicceljetek


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem.


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

20. van egy kék tó a fák alatt ha beleteszem lehűti a lábamat


----------



## Zsizsi88 (2010 Május 13)

21. jön a megalodon és leharapja de gáz egy film :S


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

Földön kívüli intelligencia? Először a Földön találjunk valamit!


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

Az élet klaviatúráján az egyik ujjunkat tartsuk mindig az Escape billentyűn!


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

na még 2


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

Ne vezess túl gyorsan, mert még lemarad az őrangyalod.


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

A méhek nem olyan szorgalmasak, mint hisszük, csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni


----------



## anika112358 (2010 Május 13)

na mostmár vállon veregethetem magam


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## xyas (2010 Május 13)

húsz


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok! Nagyon új vagyok. Nekem ez lesz a legelső.


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Furcsa lenne, ha számokat írnék. De azért számolom is.
Második.


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Ez így nagyon macerás. Közben iszom egy kávét.
Harmadik.


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

Szeresd felebarátodat!


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Végülis ráérek...még van 48 órám.
Negyedik.


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Szia Brigi és Nymra!
Öt.


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Frissíteni hogyan kell itt?


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Brigi! A Te 2-ad már a 4. volt.
Nekem ez a hetedik, ha jól számolom.


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Persze, hisz jegyzi itt oldalt.
Elköszönök már, sziasztok, további szép (esőmentes) napot!


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Sajna felénk már esik az eső!


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

:-(


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

És ráadásul egész hétre ilyen vacak időt mondtak!


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

:-s


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Hol is tartottam a számolással?


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Folytatom...


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Brigi: Jobb oldalon sorszámozza a hozzászólásodat


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Tudom, de így legalább nem kell elszámolnom 20-ig!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Nekem a tizedik, most már valóban megyek


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Brigi


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Akkor szia! További szép napot!


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

ma


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Szia! de azért még yíok. Jobb túllenni rajta


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Helyesbítek: írok.

Szia DEC!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Brigi elérte a 20-at. Szerencsés.


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

aaaaaa


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

bbbbbbb


----------



## Brigi_89 (2010 Május 13)

Lassan Neked is meglesz a 20!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

cccccccccccc


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Nagyon lassan.
Csak addigra elfelejtem, mit is akarok letölteni


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

Szia Kinga!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## Beayx (2010 Május 13)

És még mindig várhatok 48 órát :-(


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

Szia Beayx


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

bbbbbbb


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

abc


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

123


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

de lassan


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

sziasztok


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

:d


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

123


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

563


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

sdf


----------



## DEC (2010 Május 13)

lassan nekem is meg lesz a 20 szó


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

zui


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

fds


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

őpl


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

qwe


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 13)

mdik


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

f


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

d
11


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

klm


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

szeretlekViki


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

dnls


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

dapayk


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

padberg


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

22


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## kinganyuli (2010 Május 13)

21???)))


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

23


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

21!


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

24


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

27


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

25


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

sdfn


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

124
64


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

1651


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

.nklvghgf


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

789456


----------



## imvik (2010 Május 13)

fdfgdfgh


----------



## Louhan (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

14
hű de értelmesen sikerül eltölteni ezt az időt


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

bocs mindenkitől, csak olyan agyagok kellenek amire most volna szükségem


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## cseri74 (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Nymra (2010 Május 13)

+1


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

dfg


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

hello


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

igen


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

nem


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

23


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

32


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

44


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

54


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

66


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

765


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

1024


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## iciclexy (2010 Május 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Eszed legyen ne igazad!


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

24


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

39


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

63


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

102


----------



## gabesz6611 (2010 Május 13)

165


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

Így


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

nem


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Pronyo (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## toth.ferenc36 (2010 Május 13)

22


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

a+bi


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## spidersheep (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


cadasdasdafasfasdfsafafsdasda


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

asd


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

asdadadasdasdadadasdasdasdfasfsfafaGggggagassadgasdgsasdasdggasas


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

asdsadsdasdasdasadsdasdasadassadsdasad


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfadadaaasasfasfv


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasf


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfk


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfa


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfc


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfb


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfm


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfé


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfd


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

adadaaasasfasfaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

bikicsunáj!!!!!!!!!! xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

lol COD4 a király !!!!!!!!!!!!!4444


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 13)

Mi az a bikicsunáj???


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

ez a tuti bikicsunájjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4de ha ez megy a tv be akkor mért nem nézitek ? loll
nagyoin sokat kell dógozni


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

bikicsunájjj? nem tudod?
tess itvan egy a videjó:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX-Jjl_8dvA


----------



## Inad96 (2010 Május 13)

*g 800*

Mit gondoltok a Roland G 800???


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

na tetszik baró a csávó nem?


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

az mi valami egérfajta?


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

mi eza **ar?


----------



## hexaeder (2010 Május 13)

valami harmónikaféle ?


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Köszönöm a tanácsot! Megfogadom!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Hát akkor kezdem a hozzászólás írás gyakorlását!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

A pesszimistának igaza van, de nem örül neki!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Szélfoszlány beszáradás.


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Egy db.
Ü betü a virtuális örökkévalóságnak.


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

A csalódás a nyuszik haragja /Dr. House/


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Már megint hétfő! /Garfield/


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Isten veled bús hétfő! /Wonnegut/


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Az igazhívő onnan veszi a bölcsességet, ahol találja.


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Amint veti ágyát, aranyat lel!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Aki dolgozik ne is egyék!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Íme egy g betű!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Szeretem Merezskovszkíjt!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Ez emlékeztet a szabad ötletek jegyzékére!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Felejtsen el engem Mylord!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Még öt db könnycsepp és végleg kiszárad a szívem.


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Minek neked trifoszfát?


----------



## csillagvirag75 (2010 Május 13)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Chaplin nem Latabár!


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Szárnyas állatok kíméljenek!
Felirat a pokol tornácán


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

Vége!


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

*Jaj*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


assadasdasdads


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

*sss*



relaton írta:


> assadasdasdads


adadadasdad


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

*s*



relaton írta:


> adadadasdad


asdadads


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

asdasdasd


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

Katicabogár


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

Letölteném


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

de


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

az


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

admin


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## iksza (2010 Május 13)

A huszon egyedik üzenetem legyen egy betűtetem: S


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

üzenetet


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

vár


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

el


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

az új


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

belé


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

pő


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

től


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

Egész fura ez a fórum, de valahogy össze kell gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

amit


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

Ami már csak 19!


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

meg


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

értek.


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

:d:d


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

De írok


----------



## relaton (2010 Május 13)

kettőt.


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)




----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

Eléggé betegnek tűnő ez a fórumozás:S:S


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

87


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

uuuupppppsssszzzz


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Raul nem szerepel spanyol csapatban a vb-n!:S


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

nagyon nagy eső volt Békéscsabán!


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

123456


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Madonna vs David G. - revolver!


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Fisher!


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

Miért nem??


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

3422


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

gépi meghajtású motor


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

58


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

miért nem szerepel?


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

1912


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Mert az edzőnek nem kell a csapatba...!


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Ronaldinho se megy, Cambiasso se...


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

hallod-e te kőrősi lány


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

a te szoknyád fodros-e már


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

nem fodros


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

minek a szőke én nékem?


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

mikor a barnát szeretem!


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

ezekkel a sofőrökkel baj van


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

hátul a kocsijukba csaj van


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

Pedro kocsmájába


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

sápadt lámpa ég...


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

ez a 20.


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

jaja


----------



## Lacikém (2010 Május 13)

na biztos ami biztos!


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

gyors voltál


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

de már nekem sincs sok hátra


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

az biztos


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

ki szereti a forma-1-et??


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

én imádom


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

és hogy ki a kedvencem???


----------



## mildi87 (2010 Május 13)

hát persze,hogy M Schumacher és a 20. hsz


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Ma van a tegnap holnapja


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Ki a szórakozott férj?
- Aki a nászéjszakája után lerak egy ezrest az éjjeliszekrényre.
- Ki a szórakozott feleség?
- Aki elteszi a melltartójába az ezrest, és közli, hogy másutt ezért kettőt szokott kapni.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A kamionsofőr már nagyon régóta vezet és nem jutott nőhöz, így ki van éhezve. Megáll az útszélén, az első kurvát elkapja és jól megtekeri. Fizetéskor megjegyzi:
- Tudod szivi, ha tudom hogy szűz vagy, akkor több időt fordítok rád.
- Ha tudom hogy több időd van, akkor lehúzom a harisnyámat!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Mi az a két szó, amit nem akarsz hallani szeretkezés közben?
- ???
- Drágám, hazajöttem!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Két szőke nő beszélget.
- Te próbáltad már a barátoddal úgy, hogy a másik lyukba?
- Hülye vagy? Nem akarok én teherbe esni!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Drágám, most hogy összeházasodtunk, azt hiszem kialakíthatnánk a szexuális életünket a következők szerint: Este, ha a frizurám rendben van, azt jelenti, hogy nem akarok szexet. Ha nem egészen szép a hajam, nem elég rendezett, ez azt jelenti: lehet, hogy akarom a szexet, lehet hogy nem. Viszont ha a frizurám teljesen elhanyagolt, ez azt jelenti, hogy akarom a szexet.
- Rendben van édesem! Csak ne felejtsd, hogy ha hazajövök általában iszom egyet. Ha csak egy pohárral iszom, akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy nem akarom a szexet. Ha két pohárral iszom, akkor ez azt jelenti: akarom a szexet, de lehet, hogy nem. Viszont ha több mint két pohárral iszom, akkor kurvára nem fog érdekelni, hogy milyen a hajad!


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

Erase una vez, un borracho que abordó un autobús en el que viajaba mucha gente, y parándose en el pasillo del autobús, procedió a decir:
Los de la derecha son unos tarados, los de la izquierda son unos idiotas, los de atrás son unos imbéciles y los de enfrente son unos estúpidos. Cuando escuchó eso el conductor, freno sorpresivamente, y toda la gente cayó al piso, incluyendo al borracho, y muy enojado el chofer tomó al borracho por el cuello y le preguntó:
¡Ahora sí, dime, ¿Quiénes son unos tarados, unos idiotas, unos imbéciles y unos estúpidos?
Y el borracho contestó:
Ya ni sé, ¡Están todos revueltos!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Mit csinál a jó feleség szex után?
- Felöltözik, és hazamegy a férjéhez.


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A sztriptízbárban kijön a színpadra egy nő, és elkezd táncolni. Amikor befejezi a műsort, egy férfi felpattan, és hangosan tapsolva kiabálja:
- Gratulálok, hölgyem, nagyon jó volt! Csak így tovább!
Az előtte ülő hátraszól:
- Ugyan, maradjon már! Másnak is tetszett, mégsem csinál ekkora handabandát!
Második műsorszám: kijön két táncosnő, és egy páros számot adnak elő. Amikor befejezik, az iménti férfi ismét felpattan, és hangosan kiabálva nyilvánítja ki tetszését. Az előtte ülő ismét csendre inti.
A következő számnál három nő jön elő, és szuper érzéki táncot mutatnak be.
Emberünk ezúttal csendben marad. Az előtte ülő gúnyosan odaszól neki:
- Na, mi van? Hol marad a tetszésnyilvánítás?
- Hát, ha jól látom, akkor a hátadon...


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A férj megcsalja a feleségét a titkárnőjével, de észreveszi, hogy a nagy szexcsata eredményeképp a vállán egy harapásnyom maradt. Miközben megy hazafelé, azon töpreng, mit mondjon az asszonynak. Belép a lakásba, a kutyájuk szalad felé. Hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve elkezd birkózni az állattal, majd mutatja a vállát a feleségnek:
- Nézd csak, mit csinált velem ez a dög!
A felesége széthúzza a blúzát:
- Az semmi, nézd meg, az én melleimmel mit művelt!


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Két nő beszélget:
- Mondd, a hímvessző mérete szerinted is elhanyagolható az örömszerzés szempontjából?
- Persze. Kivéve, ha kicsi.


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Pistike kérdezi a tanár nénit biológia órán:
- Tanár néni! Hogyan beszélgetnek a halak?
- Bolond vagy te Pistike, a halak nem tudnak beszélni! Honnan veszel ilyen badarságot?
- Hát onnan tanár néni, hogy tegnap késő éjjelig fent voltam a nagy meleg miatt, és olyan 11 óra körül hallottam az anyukámék szobájából, ahol az akvárium is van, hogy az egyik hal azt mondja a másiknak: "Ne harapdáld olyan erősen a farkamat, mert kirúgom az akvárium oldalát".


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A lány mondja a fiúnak:
- Ha Te egy igazi úriember volnál, nem csinálnál velem ilyet a hátsó ülésen!
Erre a fiú:
- Ha Te pedig úrilány volnál, akkor nem beszélnél teli szájjal!


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Mit mondott Hófehérke, miután szeretkezett az összes törpével?
- Na, ez a hét gyorsan elment...


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

Figyelj rám, barátom! Ha a vendégek megérkeznek, Jeannak foglak szólítani.
- Értem, és én hogyan szólíthatom a gróf urat?
- Marha!
- Igenis, uram.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A szőke nő bemegy a szexboltba:
- Szeretnék egy zárlatos vibrátort.
- Zárlatosat? De miért?
- Azt akarom, hogy agyonbasszon.


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Találkozik reggel két szomszédasszony. Mivel egész éjjel esett az eső, így szól az egyik a másikhoz:
- Jól esett az éjjel.
Mire a másik:
- Mit tagadjam, nekem is.


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

- Mi az: pici, rózsaszín, szőrös állatka, amelyik négy számjegyből áll?
- Pink hód.


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

Az állatorvos megkéri az asszisztensét, hogy adjon be hashajtót a Rárónak. Elmagyarázza, mi a teendő:
- Dugjon be egy csövet a ló szájába, tegye be a tablettát a csőbe, és fújjon bele jó erősen, így a gyógyszer a ló nyelőcsövébe kerül. 
Fél óra múlva kérdi az asszisztenst:
- Na, hat már a hashajtó?
- Igen, de sajnos a ló fújt először.


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

Erase una vez dos muchachos a los que les gustaba mucho jugar baseball, entonces una tarde hablando, se preguntaban si en el cielo existiría un equipo de baseball y se hicieron una promesa:
"El primero de nosotros que muera, va a regresar a la tierra para decir si existe o no un equipo de baseball en el cielo". 
Dos años después, uno de ellos muere y regresa a la tierra como había prometido y le dice a su amigo:
Tengo una noticia buena y una mala.
Y el amigo dice:
¿Cuál es la buena?
A lo que el otro le contesta: 
Sí, hay un equipo de baseball en el cielo.
Y entonces, ¿Cuál es la mala? 
A lo que el muerto le contestó: 
¡Que tú eres el pitcher la próxima semana!


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén. Megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem a vörös pofáját!


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

- Egyszer olyan éhes voltam - meséli egy felfedező a barátjának -, hogy megettem a papagájomat.
- Milyen íze volt?
- Mint a pulykáé, a vadlibáé vagy a bíbicé. Az a papagáj bármit tudott utánozni


----------



## Carmilla (2010 Május 13)

- Miért áll a ló a teniszpálya közelében?
- Mert Navratilova.


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Egy...kettő...három


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok! Megvan valakinek A tüzes pokol lángjai a Hungáriától? Előre is köszi!!


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

A


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

négy...öt...hat


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

hét...nyolc...kilenc


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

B


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Harry Potter


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Nem tudok már mit írni sajnos....


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

C


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A csinos fiatalasszonytól kérdik a kolléganői:
- Nagyon fáradtnak látszol. Nem aludtad ki magad?
- Nem, a postás hajnali ötkor felébresztett. De ez volt az utolsó eset.
- Miért, bepanaszoltad a főnökénél?
- Nem, csak többet nem alszom vele.


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, mert nagyon nehezen lehetne összegyűjteni a 20-at...


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

D


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Present Perfect


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

E


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Past Perfect


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

F


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

J. K. Rowling


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

A kedvenc állatom a kutya.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

G


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

A másik kedvenc állatom a macska.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

H


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Juliska, a gyönyörű fiatal lány kapál a TSZ földjén. Arra megy Jancsi és megszólítja:
- Te Julis, olyan gyönyörű vagy, úgy megfognám azokat a telt kebleidet.
- Mégis mit képzelsz, Jancsi!
- Te Julis, adok 5000 Forintot, ha megfoghatom!
- Hát, ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megtörténik a dolog.
Jancsi folytatja:
- Olyan kívánatos vagy, megsimogatnám ott a lábad között, adok megint 5000 Forintot!
- Ha adsz 5000 Forintot, akkor jól van, csak gyere menjünk oda a bokorba.
Jancsi adja a pénzt, megsimogatja, és folytatja tovább:
- Te Julis, mostmár annyira kívánlak, úgyis itt vagyunk a bokorban, adok 30000 Forintot, ha magamévá tehetlek.
- Jól van akkor, ha adod a pénzt.
Megtörténik a dolog. Jancsi megszólal:
- Na jól van, mostmár megyek.
Juliska megigazítja a szoknyáját és folytatja a kapálást.
Nem sokkal később arrajön a TSz-elnök:
- Juliska, láttad erre a Jancsit?
- Igen, láttam.
- Kiküldtem vele a fizetésedet, odaadta?


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

I


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

uzz


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Szerelmespár megy fel a fiú lakására. A fiú már nyitná az ajtót, amikor a lány megszólal:
- Tudod, én mindig figyelem, ki hogyan nyitja ki az ajtót. Vannak, akik gyorsan megforgatják a kulcsot, aztán hirtelen kinyitják az ajtót. Ők a szexben is ilyenek, az erőszakosságot pedig nem szeretem.
A fiú nagyot néz, de a lány folytatja:
- Aztán vannak akik órákig keresik a kulcslyukat. Ők a tapasztalatlanok, őket sem bírom. Te hogyan szoktad kinyitni az ajtót?
A fiú büszkén:
- Elsőször is megnyálazom a kulcslyukat...


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

J


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Van két kutyám, de macskám sajnos nincs.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

K


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

fgdfh


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Nem szeretem a pókokat!


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

L


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Esik az eső.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

M


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Nászéjszaka után a férj megkérdi újdonsült feleségét:
- Mondd drágám, ugye én voltam az első férfi, akivel együtt aludtál?
- Igen, ebben teljesen biztos lehetsz. A többiekkel egy percet se aludtam egész éjszaka...


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

N


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

Sziasztok! Megvan valakinek A tüzes pokol lángjai a Hungáriától? Előre is köszi!!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A múltkor csengettek, kinyitom az ajtót, és ott áll egy magas, jóképű pasas, és azt kérdi, itthon van-e a férjem.
Mondom, nincs, erre felkap, bevisz a szobába, lerak a franciaágyra, és jól megdug.
Utána egy héten át minden egyes nap ugyanez történt... Na most már megöl a kíváncsiság, hogy vajon mit akarhat ez a pasas a férjemtől?


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Jobb, mintha a hó esne ilyenkor.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

O


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

P


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy dögös kiscsaj bemegy a bárba, és letelepszik az egyik bárszékre, majd hangos koppanással lerak a bárpultra egy vibrátort. A csapos pókerarccal megkérdezi:
- Mit adhatok?
- Nekem egy Vodka-narancsot, a barátomnak meg négy ceruzaelemet.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

Q


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

R


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy nőnek rettenetes rémálma van. Meztelenül rohan egy sikátorban, miközben egy hatalmas néger férfi kergeti. A nő rohan, rohan, de nincs menekvés. Megbotlik, elesik, és az ürge ráveti magát. A nő elkezd sikoltozni:
- Mit akar maga tőlem?
A fazon megáll és ránéz a nőre:
- Én magától? Hisz maga álmodik engem.


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

S


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

hol a pipi???


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

T


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Nő: Jó volt a szeretkezés. Most fekszünk egymás mellett, elgondolkozva néz fölfelé. Aggódom. Vajon miről gondolkozik? Biztos a kapcsolatunkról. Ó jaj, ráncolja a homlokát. Biztos döntésre jutott. De nem szól. Csak összeszorítja ajkait. Mérlegel, számítgat. Biztos végigfut agyán, hogy már két éves a kapcsolatunk. Talán azt is észrevette, hogy egy kicsit meghíztam. Nem szól semmit. Csak néz felfelé szigorú arccal...
Férfi: Ott a plafonon az a légy. Mászkál. Vajon hogy a francba nem esik le?


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

hol van????


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Pistike bekukucskál a fürdőszobaajtón, miközben a nővére zuhanyozik. Nézi egy kicsit, majd pánikszerűen felugrik, és berohan a szobájába. Odabent riadtan gondolja:
"Anyu mindig azt mondja, hogy ha meglesek valakit, akkor kővé változom. Azt hiszem, igaza lehet, mert most a lábam között már éreztem valami keménységet!"


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

U


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

sziasztok


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

a két nap is ilyen gyorsan eltelik... :-(


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A mennyasszony anyja egy kissé túl szemérmes, és a nászéjszaka előtti uolsó intelme így szól:
- Ne mutasd magad soha teljesen meztelenül a férjed előtt, mindig legyen rajtad valami ruhanemű. A teljes meztelenség undorító, közönséges, ízléstelen, kiábrándító!
Eltelik két hét, az ifjú férj egy este enyhe gyanakvással így szól a feleségéhez:
- Mondd szívem, nem volt nálatok a családban valami elmebetegség, vagy öröklött téboly?
- Miért kérded?
- Különben mi a fenétől van az, hogy minden áldott este ezzel a hülye kis kalappal a fejeden vonulsz be az ágyba?


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

Eso, era uno que iba con su Ferrari a 260 km/h y la civil le hace el alto.
El guardia civil le dice:
&iquest;La documentación?
El conductor le responde:
No tengo.
&iquest;Los papeles del coche?
El coche es robado.
&iquest;Me deja ver su guantera?
No, tengo una pistola.
&iquest;A ver su maletero por favor?
Llevo tres muertos.
El civil no sabe qué hacer, y llama al general.
Llega el general al sitio del suceso y habla con el conductor, y le dice:
&iquest;La documentación?
Sí, tenga.
&iquest;Los papeles del coche?
Tenga, son estos.
&iquest;Me deja ver su guantera?
Sí, mire, tengo las luces... 
&iquest;Puede abrir su maletero?
Mire, tengo los triángulos y todo lo obligatorio.
El general dijo:
Pero si los guardias me han dicho que no tenías documentación, que no tenías los papeles, que llevabas una pistola, y que llevabas tres muertos en el maletero.
Y el conductor le dice:
&iquest;Y también te dirán que iba a 260 Km/h?


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Bemegy a szexis diáklány a professzor irodájába, becsukja az ajtót maga mögött, leül a székre, miniszoknyájából kivillannak a combjai.
- Professzor úr, bármit megtennék, hogy átmenjek a vizsgán!
A professzor végigméri.
- Bármit?
A lány előrehajol, érzékien búgja:
- Igen, bármit!
- Akkor próbáljon meg tanulni.


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

szia


----------



## Huszika33 (2010 Május 13)

:d


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

hajaha


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy férfi egy egzotikus szigetre költözik és ott elvesz feleségül egy gyönyörű nőt. Azonban ahogyan az idő telik, kiderül, hogy a férfinek nem lehet gyereke.
Meghívja hát a férfi a testvérét látogatóba, és ezt mondja neki:
- Figyelj, ezen a szigeten van egy fontos szokás: amikor vendégül látunk valakit, akkor a feleségünkkel lefekhet. Nagyon szép feleségem van, és már vár téged a hálószobában.
A testvér meglepődik, de mikor belép egy valóban csodálatos nőt lát, így kedvére van a dolog.
Odakint a férj dörzsöli a tenyerét boldogságában, milyen ügyesen elintézte a gyereket maguknak.
Kis idő elteltével kijön a testvér, de a férfi tovább bíztatja:
- Ha akarod, újra visszamehetsz hozzá!
A testvér legalább háromszor még visszamegy, a férj pedig rendkívül boldogan várakozik odakint, hiszen most már biztosan lesz neki egy kisbabája. Végül vagy öt menet után újra kijön a testvér:
- A feleséged nagyon bájos, egyszerűen tökéletes az ágyban!
- De ha akarsz, akkor még mindig visszamehetsz hozzá...
- Az jó lenne, de sajnos most fogyott el az utolsó óvszerem is.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Az öreg postás már 35 éve hordta ki a küldeményeket nap, mint nap, hóban és szélben éppúgy, mint a legnagyobb forróságban. Lassan elérte a nyugdíj korhatárt, és azok az emberek, akik ismerték és szerették (mert mindenkivel kedves és udvarias volt), mind megajándékozták valamivel utolsó munkanapján.
Az egyik háznál a teljes család várta, és egy kis ajándékcsomagot nyomtak a kezébe.
A másiknál kapott egy doboz finom szivart.
A harmadiknál (akivel többször váltott pár szót horgásszenvedélyéről) nagy doboz csalit kapott.
Az egyik háznál pedig a gyönyörű, fiatal szőke háziasszony sokat sejtető hálóköntösben várta, megfogta a kezét, bevezette a háloszobába, és élete legszenvedelyeseb szeretkezésében részesítette. Miután kipihenték magukat, a lány kiment a konyhába, és nagyszerű reggelit készített. Miközben evett, meglátta, hogy kávéscsészéje alatt egy százas lapul.
- Amit eddig kaptam, túl szép ahhoz, hogy szavakba lehessen önteni! - mondja a postás. - De szeretném megkérdezni, a százast miért kapom?
- Tegnap este mondtam a férjemnek, hogy ma lesz az utolsó munkanapod - válaszol a lány - és megkérdeztem, mit adjak neked.
Azt mondta: "Bazdmeg, adj neki egy százast!" A reggeli már az én ötletem volt.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy fickó felszed egy fiatal lányt a diszkóban. Felmennek a lány lakására, ahol mindehol kis plüssállatok hevernek, a szekrény tetején, a könyvespolcokon, az ablakban, a földön, és még az ágy is tele van velük. Szeretkezés után megkérdezi a fiú:
- Milyen voltam?
Mire a lány:
- Hát, az alsó polcról bármit választhatsz...


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Piroska sétál az erdőben, előugrik a farkas és azt mondja:
- Nem félsz Piroska?
- Miért félnék? Pénzem nincsen, dugni meg szeretek.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy pasi minden este kukkolja a szomszéd lányt az ablakon át, ahogy az vetkőzik a szobájában. Egyik nap aztán csörög a telefon, és a szomszéd lány az:
- Helló! Én vagyok a szomszéd lány, akivel szemben lakik. Nem találom a bugyimat, nem látta véletlenül, hogy hova tettem?


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Zsúfolt metrókocsiban egy csinos nő odaszól a mögötte álló férfinak:
- Uram, ha még egyszer hozzám nyomja a micsodáját, feljelentem zaklatásért!
- Ugyan hölgyem, csak a fizetésem van a zsebemben, az ért magához, nem én! - feleli a férfi.
- Jó kis munkahelye lehet, mert ahogy éreztem, az elmúlt tíz percben ötször kapott fizetésemelést!


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Az angol királynő látogatást tesz a flotta legnagyobb hajóján. A tengerészek felsorakoznak. A látogatók éppen a hajóhídon mennek át, amikor feltámad a szél és meglebbenti a királynő szoknyáját, amely alatt nyitott fenekű bugyogó van. A híd alatt álló sorban álló egyik matróz felvihog. A protokollfőnök észreveszi és utasítja a kapitányt, hogy szigorúan büntesse meg a fegyelmezetlen tengerészt.
Egy hét múlva a kapitány jelent:
- A rendbontó 3 napos elzárást kapott!
- És mi tartott ilyen sokáig?
- A teljes szabályzatot át kellett néznem, hogy találjak egy idevágó paragrafust!
- És melyik volt az?
- Ha a matróz a hajón rést lát és azt nem tömi be, háromnapos elzárással büntethető.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Na, vajon megvan már a kötelező 20...?


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A férj az éjszaka kellős közepén felébreszti feleségét:
- Drágám, itt a gyógyszered!
- Milyen gyógyszer?
- A fejfájásod ellen!
- De hát nekem nem is fáj a fejem!
- Nem? Akkor kefélhetünk végre?


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy fickó bemegy az étterembe. Leül, nézegeti az étlapot, majd megjelenik a csinos pincérnő:
- Jó napot kívánok, mit hozhatok?
- Ebédelni szeretnék.
- És konkrétabban mire gondol?
- Konkrétan a dugásra gondolok, de most enni jöttem be.


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

- Anyu, anyu, tudom, hogyan lesz a kisbaba! - mondja az ötéves kislány az anyukájának.
- Na, hogyan?
- Úgy, hogy a kisfiú beleteszi a himbilimbijét az előtte térdelő kislány szájába!
- Nem kislányom, a kisbaba nem így lesz. Így a fizetésemelés, az új bunda és az ékszerek lesznek...


----------



## Armadillo (2010 Május 13)

Un matrimonio hacia turismo por España, y dentro de los lugares a visitar querían ver los toros tan característicos. El guía los lleva a ver una cuadra de sementales y les comienza a explicar: 
- Este es un toro de 400 Kg -dice mientras señala al animal-que realiza 4 montas diarias. 
La mujer abre grandes sus ojos y le dice a su marido: 
- ¿Escuchaste? 
El guía continua: 
- Este es otro toro, como pueden ver es mas grande, tiene casi 500 Kg y realiza alrededor de 6 montas diarias. 
-¿Escuchaste?-dice la mujer volviendo a codear a su marido. 
-Pero este es el verdadero semental-dice el guía- pesa 800 Kg y realiza 20 montas diarias ! 
Antes que su mujer abra la boca el hombre pregunta: 
-Perdone señor, pero este toro, ¿ realiza las 20 montas con la misma vaca? 
- No, claro que no, siempre con vacas distintas. 
El hombre sonríe, codea a su mujer y le dice: 
-¿Escuchaste?


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Pistike nagyon nézi a tanárnőt az iskolában. A tanárnőnek egy idő után feltűnik a dolog, majd megkérdezi:
- Pistike, miért bámulsz engem ennyire?
- Csak azt nézem, hogy milyen jó melle van a tanárnőnek!
- Ejnye Pistike, mindjárt kapsz egyet a szádra!
- Jó, a másikat meg tessék a kezembe adni!


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

fghfhfrh


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Szexuális felvilágosítás órán dolgozatot írnak a diákok. A tanár feladja a kérdést:
- Rajzoljatok le egy női nemi szervet!
Az egyik lány szégyenlősen lesüti a szemét, mire a mellette ülő srác felkiált:
- Tanárnő, ez nem ér! Tetszik látni, hogy puskázik?


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Újságírók kérdezik egy kínos ügyről az elnökjelöltet:
- A volt titkárnője azt terjeszti Önről, hogy... hogy is mondjam... szóval, hogy az Ön micsodája nagyon kis méretű. Mi erről a véleménye?
- Semmi, nem kell törődni vele. A volt titkárnőmnek nagy a szája, ennyi az egész.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Egy pasas felszed egy nőt, hazaviszi a lakására. Levetkőznek, a nő meglátja, hogy a pasasnak bizony nincs nagy oka a büszkeségre, megkérdi:
- És mit gondolsz, ki fog azzal a kisméretű micsodáddal kielégülni?
- Hogyhogy ki? Hát én.


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Bemegy egy fickó a kocsmába. Kér egy italt, majd beszédbe elegyedik a csapossal, akinek irtózatosan nagy tenyere van. A sokadik ital után a csapos megemlíti, hogy neki bizony van egy csodalámpája, amiben egy dzsinn lakik. Ez a dzsinn viszont a mesebelivel ellentétben csak gazdájának egyetlen kívánságát teljesíti. Emberünknek megtetszik a dolog, elkezd alkudozni, majd megveszi a tulajtól.
Mikor kilép az ajtón, gondolja, kipróbálja a szerzeményt. Mikor megjelenik a dzsinn, mondja neki:
- Kérek egy nagy halom stexet!
A dzsinn csettint egyet az ujjával, majd az égből elkezd tonnaszám ömleni a keksz. A férfi nagy nehezen visszamenekül a kocsmába, és felháborodottan mondja a csaposnak:
- Ember, maga becsapott engem! Ez a dzsinn nagyothalló, kértem tőle stexet, erre adott nekem kekszet! Ráadásul csak egy kívánságot teljesít, így módosítani sem tudom a kérésemet.
A csapos szomorúan felemeli nagy lapátkezét:
- Uram, gondolja, hogy én az egyetlen kívánságomat egy 30 centis MAROKRA fecséreltem volna?


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

34


----------



## Anya2000 (2010 Május 13)

bizony-bizony 10


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

hjjkk


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

Három öregasszony üldögél az öregek otthonában és beszélgetnek. Mivel mindhárman nagyothallók, ezért élénk kézmozdulatokkal kísérik a beszédet.
- Képzeljétek, tegnap a piacon ekkora uborkát kaptam! - mondja az első.
- Az semmi, én meg két olyan szép fej vöröshagymát vettem, hogy olyat még nem láttatok! - mondja a harmadik.
Megszólal a harmadik is:
- Nem hallottam pontosan mit mondtatok, de arra a fickóra még én is emlékszem, akiről beszéltek!


----------



## Anya2000 (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## letoltomano (2010 Május 13)

A bárban egy férfi észrevesz egy mutatós nőt, akin testhezálló nadrág van. Ahogy nézegeti, észreveszi azt is, hogy a nadrágon se gomb, se cipzár nincsen. Addig furdalja a kíváncsiság, amíg összeszedi a bátorságát, és odamegy a nőhöz:
- Bocsánat, hölgyem, de hadd kérdezzem már meg: hogyan lehet egy ilyen nadrágba bejutni?
A nő végigméri:
- Nos, talán először hívjon meg egy italra...


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

jaj


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

de


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

jó


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Már csak 4 hiányzik.


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

gfhfgh


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Jaj, már csak 3.


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

drgtenhtre


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Na, már csak kettő. Holnap írok dogát nyelvtanból meg angolból meg lehet, hogy matekból... :S


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Utolsóóóó!


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

ztzerz


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

22222


----------



## zuzu811130 (2010 Május 13)

Na, még egyet hogy biztos meglegyen!


----------



## sarkadi (2010 Május 13)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

habos


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

babos


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Előre is sorry, de muszáj vagyok spammolni.. Mivel nem nagyon tudok hozzászólni a témákhoz, így ide fogok 20szor postolni.. 

Bocsi..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Remélem nem haragszotok érte..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Egyébként pedig láttam itt jó sok könyvet ami érdekel..


----------



## Lajkafater (2010 Május 13)

Udvarolgat Jóska Sárinak.A szerelem hevében így szól a lány.
-Ugye te nem a pénzemért vennél el?
-Nem én.A világ minden pénziért sem!-feleli a legény.(Imreh Lajos történetei)


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

kolbászos


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Huh..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Kolbászos?


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

süti


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Ja hogy te is 20 hozzászólásra gyúrsz..


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

sonkás?


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

aha


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Így is lehet.. hehehe..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Sonkás kolbászos süti..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Talicska


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

rétes


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Már a fele megvan!


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

De nem ér Csibe! Éhes leszek..


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

mákos


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

pacal


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

De ahogy látom, nem csak mi próbálkoztunk itt erősen..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

:d :d :d


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

csülkös


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Nem is ezt írtam..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Mindjárt vége..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

mézes krémes


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Még négy..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Na..Csibe..eltűntél..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Itt maradtam egyedül..


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Hogy utoljára írjak ide..  Köszi még egyszer mindenkinek!


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

somlói


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

pusszancs


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

egyedül


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

De így sem megy a letöltés..


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

tegnap regisztráltal


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

bocsi regisztráltam


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

kértem 3 filmet


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

vagyok


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

Jeanette Macdonaldtól eredeti nyelven


----------



## Kisisa (2010 Május 13)

Na igen..de én már februárban..


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

még


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

és kértem egy mesét


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

Bajor Gizi előadásában


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

Puskin : Mese a Szaltán cárról


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

köszönetett is mondtam egy mesejátékra


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

bocsi nem tudok helyesen irni!


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

egyik kérésemet sem látom a topikban


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

megismétlem


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

I married an angel 1942


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

nagyon fontos lenne


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

Cairó 1942


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

Three daring daughters 1948


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

fekete fehér filmek, sok dallal


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

az egyik szines film


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

José Iturbi zongorázik benne!


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

kérem akinek megvannak ezek a filmek töltse fel


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

én mindenhol keresem


----------



## otthon5 (2010 Május 13)

de még nem akadtam rájuk


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

"Szoba könyv nélkül olyan, mint test lélek nélkül."_ (Cicero)

_


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

" Egy jó könyv helyettesít egy barátságot, egy barátság nem helyettesít egy jó könyvet."_(Vasile Conta)

_


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## Fheaton (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## tirol (2010 Május 13)

ghfdhf


----------



## tirol (2010 Május 13)

v


----------



## liviz2 (2010 Május 13)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

Tdf


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

Dbo


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

Klm


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

yo


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

ny


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

q


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

egy


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

w


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

e


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

qwert


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

asdfg


----------



## csibe002 (2010 Május 13)

plusz


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

f


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

jk


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

fg


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

li


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

bm


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

dgk,ljntgr td


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

25+25


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

2010


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

20321548


----------



## gonzales7 (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

petőfi


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

arany


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

jókai


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

weöres


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

lázár


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

józsef


----------



## sakatika (2010 Május 13)

benedek


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

kettő


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

cirmoscica


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

haj


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

zöld


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

sárga


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

csipkebokor


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

a


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

vessző


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

b


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

karakószörcsög


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

c


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 13)

feketerigó


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

d


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## tamasmail (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

5


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

6


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

7


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

8


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

9


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

10


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

11


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

12


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

13


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

14


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

15


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

16


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

17


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

18


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

snooker


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Szoval akkor ez 1.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

4


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Ez igy csalas dehat 2...


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

már 6....


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Sok értelme tényleg nincs,de....7


----------



## BJosh (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Na mire eljutok 20-ig addigra este lesz...


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Valamit írjunk is...8


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Ja az elobbi volt a 3. Ez az 4.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Alakul...9


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Varni kell 20 masodpercet... hmmm 5.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Összezavarsz...10


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

6.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Bizony...11


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Bocsi... 7.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Már elszámoltad?...12


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Mondom h este lesz... 8.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

...13..


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Az elobb majdnem... 9


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Megy ez gyorsan...


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Haladunk... 10.


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Mar tul a felen... 11


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Már...15


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Hey hova lettel???? 12


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Még...4


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Köszi!


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Csak....3


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Megvagy...  13


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Fene ebbe a 20 mp-be... 14.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

És.....2


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Kösz!


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Szoval akkor 15.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

....Na...1


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 13)

Most már egy gonddal kevesebb.


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

16.


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

És,igen...őrület...


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Thank's!


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Ezer hála!


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Szerintem ez lesz a vilag leghosszab forum oldala... 17.


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

18. Mar csak 2


----------



## snooker007 (2010 Május 13)

Egy ráadás....
További szép napot!


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

19.


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Grazie!


----------



## Gabef (2010 Május 13)

Neked is  20.


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Spasibo!


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Merci!


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

De sok maradt még.


----------



## lesusius (2010 Május 13)

Majd holnap folytatom.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

2


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Engem már nem tutujgat senki


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Nem becéz, nem mondja kis cicám


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Tudom, hogy azt gondoltad rólam


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Hogy elég az, ha néha megkaphatsz.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Ezt a dalt levél helyett írtam


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

Elhagyott, magányos vagyok.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

19


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

20


----------



## Kilgore Trout (2010 Május 13)

21


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 13)

Kettő lépéssel közelebb.


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

1


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

3


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

456789


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

10111213


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

1346


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

3444444


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

222


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

465634343434


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

333333333fgfgf


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

2222222222222


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

4444444444


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

55555555555555


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

4444444444477777777


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

77777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

222222222222222


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

öööööööööö66666


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

3333333333fffffffv


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

ggggggggggg


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

44444444


----------



## ppal90 (2010 Május 13)

3333333333


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*cvhgv,jhbjkbkvjhcjhv*

hvjhvjbkjbv.kjbkjvvkjv


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*jhvjhgdgljhligjfg*

vjkhvk.bhlkblkjblkbvkiufvcz


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*m,kbgvcgv,.bkjg*

jvbjkhcjc,.k-lgblhogvc,.kl


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*,bkcuzcfvgh*

ctdhzfgkjhlknhjlkn


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*jhfcujfvkb.bnub*

n hjgvfztfgklih-éohgzdfghkuzdtsfg


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*hzjtzhjhdhrghrgthrthrhrw*

fdbsdfbdfadsfdf


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*gdbgfnbfgbsfddddbgrgthrtfhrt*

dfhsftmnjhzfmjdmdmdtmrstnhst bsjsrthsrthrwvj


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*hjkuzkrztdrzbtrunenmlnrizu*

ztjliolikujzhgfdfghjklélkjhgfdfghjklékjhgfdefrtghzjkléálkjhgfdefghjk


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*poiuztrertzuiopéoiuztrew*

lkjhgfdsawertzuiopőélkjhgfdswertzuiolékjhgfdswertzui


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*lkjhgfdsaertzuikolpélkjhgfdsasdftgzhujk*

sadfghjklépoiuztrewqasdfghjklépoiuz6t5r4e3wqasdfghjkléőpoiuztfr


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*poiuztrewwwsdfghjkléáőpoiuztr*

asdfghjklépőoiuzt5r4ewqasdfghjkléloiuztrepoiuztredfghjklépoiuz


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*poiuztrewsdfghjklé.,mjhgfdsfgtzuiolé.,mnbvfcdfghjk*

asdfghjkiloépoiuztrewsdcvbnjmklépoiuztrdsxcbhnjm,kléokijuhzgfd


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*sdfghjnmk,llokijuzhtgfrdesxcvbnm,.lkjhgfd*

sedrtzhujklékjnhbvgfdddfrtgzujkijhgfdsdfrtzuiklkjhgfsdfghjklkjhgf


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*wertzuiopőélkjhgfdfgtzhujiklé-.,mnbvcxdcfvgbhjkl,k*

dfghjklépoiuztrewsdfvgbhnjklépoiuztresdfvgbhnkl


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*lkjhgfdsdfghjklkjhgfdsfghjklpoiuztreeedrftg*

sdfghjkléloiuztrewsxdcfvbhnjmklépoiuztresdfghjklpoiuztrewsdfg


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*poiuztrewsdfghjklélliuztrfdcvbn*

kjhgfdswertzuiopélnbvcxysawertzuiolnbvcxsyadertzui


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*élkjhgfdsawertzuiopőáé.,mnbvcdrtzuik*

lokijuhzgtfrdertzuiopőélkjhgfdsaqwertzuioöpüőélkjhbgvfcdxyxcvfbghnjm


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*jhgfdsa23456789olkjmnbvfrt6z*

54321234567888888iiuztrewsdfghjkl,mnbvcxdert6z789


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*9i87654321qwertzuikonhbvc*

432123456789ö987z6t5redfghui8765432qasdfghzjuio876543w2qasdfghj


----------



## kisstamas (2010 Május 13)

*sdfghjklo98765432wqasdfghjuiuztl,kjhgfdswertzuioiu ztrewsdfvgbhnjk*

,kjhgfdsfghjkjhgfdcfvbnjmk,jhgfdswe3456789öplkjhgfrdesyxcfvgbhnj


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

álmos vagyok, pedig már csak 50 oldal van hátra.


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

Holnap új könyvbe kezdhetek.


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

Innen fogom letölteni


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 13)

No még kilenc kell.


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

22222222222222


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

333333333333333333


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

444444444444444444


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

55555555555555


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

6666666666666666


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

77777777777777777777777


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

8888888888888888888888888888


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

999999999999999999999999


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

1010101010101010


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghfff


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

121212121212


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

131313131313


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

hjgfjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigtzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

nnnnnhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

fffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

éééééééééééééééééééééééfffff


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## kwd1977 (2010 Május 13)

és meg van a 20.


----------



## Nyuszi7 (2010 Május 14)

1111111111111


----------



## Nyuszi7 (2010 Május 14)

abcdefgasdfjklé


----------



## Nyuszi7 (2010 Május 14)

3333333333333333333333


----------



## Nyuszi7 (2010 Május 14)

555555555555555555555555


----------



## Nyuszi7 (2010 Május 14)

Kedvenc honlapom


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást!
Elkezdem:
*Egy - megérett a meggy*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Kettő - csipkebokor vessző*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Három - te vagy az én párom*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Négy - biz oda nem mégy*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Öt - megérett a tök*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Hat - hasad a pad*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Hét - rétest süt a pék*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Nyolc - üres a polc*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Kilenc - kis Ferenc*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Tíz - tiszta víz
**Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,**a kiscica megissza!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Nyuszi fülét legyezi,
**Nagy bajuszát legyezi,
**Répát eszik: ropp-ropp-ropp,
**Nagyot ugrik: hopp-hopp-hopp!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Hüvelykujjam almafa,**
mutatóujjam megrázta,**
középső ujjam összeszedte,**
gyűrűsujjam hazavitte,
**a kisujjam mind megette:**megfájdult a hasa tőle!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Ez elment vadászni,
**ez meglőtte,**ez hazavitte,
**ez megsütötte,
**ez az icike-picike **mind megette!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Ec-pec, kimehetsz,
**holnapután bejöhetsz,
**cérnára-cinegére,
**ugorj cica az egérre
**fuss!
**Jött egy busz,
**benne ült a vén krampusz,
**elindult a busz,**
kiesett a vén krampusz.*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Csip-csip csóka, vak varjúcska,* 
*jó volt-e a Virágocska?* 
*Ha jó volt a Virágocska,* 
*ne bántsd őtet, vak varjúcska!*​


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Zsipp-zsupp,
kenderzsupp
**ha megázik kidobjuk!
**Zsupp!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Tente, baba, tente,
**itt van már az este.
**Majd felkel a hajnal,
**fülemüle dallal.*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Tente, baba, tente,
**a szemedet húnyd be.**
Aludj, ingóbingó,**
kicsi rózsabimbó.**
Alszik az ibolya,**
csicsíja, babája.*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Jár az óra, jár az óra,**tik-tak, jár.
**Benne egy kis manó kalapál.**
Ha megáll az óra, és nem jár
**alszik a manócska és nem kalapál.*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

*Tánci baba, tánci,
**meg tudsz te már állni!*


----------



## kisnagyember (2010 Május 14)

Megvan a húsz, még egyszer köszönöm.


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*köszi az infót*

köszi az infót


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*üdv*

üdv


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*a*

a


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*s*

s


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*dd*

dd


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*aas*

kisskiss


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*aa*

kisskisskiss:sad::34::34::34::34::34:


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*asssaa*

sasasasas


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*334*

111


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*sdfkbdi*

sdbsu


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*2232321*

zzwfzew


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*zzawe*

áélkjhgfddfghjkolpoiuzgfvbnjhgfcvbgfrsy


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*666777888*

1234ss


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

iikjhh


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

uuz


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

1234567891234567891234


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*4454*

diabsjdzbia


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*5565*

arsdfsdv


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*54545*

4443212135536edgsvx


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*2225gbfbgg*

qdasdv


----------



## casinosanyi (2010 Május 14)

*888*

ffrgdess


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Na. Végigolvastam az eddigi hsz-eket, nehogy reposztoljak...


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Az még nem volt, hogy: perzekútor.


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Egyszer majdnem elmentem Svédországba, de Ózdnál visszafordultam.


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

haliho


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

kutyatorta


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

péntek van


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

na de lassan jön a 20


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

23


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

magatartás-szorgalom diploma


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

hello saffi!


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

nekem már csak 7 kell


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

5kell


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Mindenkinek mindenkor mindehol nagyon jó.


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

hu 4 még


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

már csak 3


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

De a legjobb mégis részegen!


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

2ö


----------



## sorlyke (2010 Május 14)

az utolso üzike


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Dagadt gyerekek fagyit zabálnak


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

Unom az egészet, megyek a kocsmába


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

it's not funny


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

túl az út felén


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

tojásos nokedli


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

a 13-ast nem lehet átugrani?


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

nem


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

*triszkaidekafóbiám van
*


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

final countdown


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

napi napi napi napi gondok


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

szabadságot nekem!


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

almost there


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

elegem van belőlem


----------



## saffi17 (2010 Május 14)

biztonsági ráhagyás


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 14)

most a 17., és ma meglesz a 20 is.


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

Szép jó napot minden Kedves Jelenlévőnek!


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

Lehetnek akár


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

“Az alaptörvény kimondja, hogy a hasonló, hasonlót vonz. A negatív gondolkodás biztosan negatív
eredményt hoz. Ennek megfelelően ha valaki rendszeresen optimistán és pozitívan gondolkozik,
akkor ezen gondolatai kreatív erőket hoznak mozgásba - és a siker, ahelyett, hogy elkerülné, elkezd
felé áramlani.”​(Norman Vincent Peale)


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

“A józan ész azon előítéletek összessége, melyeket 18 éves korunkra szerzünk.”​(Albert Einstein)


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## qwarelin (2010 Május 14)

biztonsági ráadás
a 21.


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## faparipa (2010 Május 14)

21


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## H.Zsuzsann (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

gdfshd


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

88


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

25:d


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

44


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

55


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

33


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

246


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

574


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

6546


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

3543


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

5357


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

573


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

remek


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

354


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## psychagogos (2010 Május 14)

-1


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

456


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

545


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

453


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

56353


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

5423


----------



## kisordog088 (2010 Május 14)

25423879


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

*1*

Az ínség örök vendég annál, aki tétlen.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

*2*

A szerelem üldözi azt, ami elillan, és elfordul attól, ami kínálja magát.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Aki sokat gyűjt, sokat veszthet.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Ragadd meg a pillanatot!


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

A késedelem veszedelem.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Az istenek a nőknek fegyverül adták a szépséget.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Az idő pénz


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Kéz kezet mos.


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

123


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

452


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

527741


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

22


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## KockasP (2010 Május 14)

most ennek mi értelme VAN BARÁTAIM_:_-_??
ENNEK A BEÍRÁSANAK


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

próba


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

10:d


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

4563321174


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Biztos, hogy ez így jó ötlet?


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

New York


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Nem tudom, de szeretnék hozzáférni a taxus könyvekhez...


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Most olvastam eg ynagyon hasznos könyvet.


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

áh, ez mekkora ötlet! én is csak néztem, h lesz 20 hozzászólás, de így azért már lesz belőlem vmi


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Két és huszonkét éves koruk között nagyon sokan drámai változáson esnek át. Rögeszméjükké válik, hogy megteremtsék biztonságukat és bebiztosítsák magukat. Estéiket a tévéhez láncolva töltik el, és celluloidhőseik merész tetteitől el vannak ájulva. Nagy adag szappanoperával és helyzetkomikummal töltik fel magukat, mialatt életük egyre unalmasabb évek sorozata lesz.
Az élet attól izgalmas, ha új dolgokat teremtünk. Ha folyton a biztonság után kutatunk, az elsorvasztja az életerőnket. Az optimális biztonságot, védelmet és megszabadulást a gondoktól majd hat láb mélyen a föld alatt egy dobozban fogjuk megtalálni.” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Linda Metcalf: Megoldásközpontú tanítás


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

Volt egyszer egy ember, aki mindig arra panaszkodott, hogy Isten sohasem szól hozzá: “Miért nem küld nekem üzeneteket, úgy, mint más embereknek?” – kérdezte barátjától.
“De hiszen szól hozzád! – biztosította őt barátja. – Az elkövetett hibáidon keresztül szól hozzád.”


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Játékaidat elvehetik, ruháidat, pénzedet is elvehetik mások. De nincsen olyan hatalma a földnek, amelyik elvehetné tőled azt, hogy a pillangónak tarka szárnya van, s hogy a rigófütty olyan az erdőn, mintha egy nagy kék virág nyílna ki benned. Nem veheti el senki tőled azt, hogy a tavaszi szellőnek édes nyírfaillata van, és selymes puha keze, mint a jó tündéreknek.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Minden gyakorló pedagógusnak kötelezővé tenném.


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Kelj fel! Ha biztosan tudnád, hogy halálos beteg vagy, ha kevés lenne hátra értékes idődből, hogy hasznosítsd az életed és eltöprengj azon, ki vagy, nem pocsékolnád az idődet önmagad kényeztetésére, félelmeidre, letargiákra vagy ambíciókra. Nos, azt mondom neked, hogy halálos beteg vagy; meg fogsz halni ugyanis. Néhány évvel több vagy kevesebb idő, mielőtt elmúlnál, nem sok különbséget jelent. Légy boldog most, ok nélkül – vagy soha nem leszel az.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Nem kell ahhoz SNi-s gyerekekkel foglalkozni, elég, ha "csak" kamaszokat próbál az ember tanítani...


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

Milarepa mindenütt kereste a megvilágosodást, de nem talált választ – míg egy nap látott egy öregembert, aki lassan lefelé sétált egy hegyi ösvényen, nehéz zsákot cipelve. Milarepa azonnal megérezte, hogy ez az öregember ismeri a titkot, amelyet ő kétségbeesetten keresett éveken át.
– Öreg, kérlek, mondd meg nekem, amit tudsz: mi a megvilágosodás?
Az öregember rámosolygott egy pillanatra, lehajította a nehéz súlyt a válláról és kiegyenesedett.
– Igen, most már látom! – kiáltotta Milarepa. – Örökké hálás leszek. De hadd kérdezzek még valamit: mi van a megvilágosodás után?
Az öreg, újra elmosolyodva, ismét felvette a zsákot, a hátára vetette, megigazította terhét, és ment tovább az útján.
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

hmm, azt hittem, ha pár oldallal előrébb megyek, legalább lesz ilyen beszélgetős hozzászólás is, de látom nem, szóval úgy látom maradok én is majd a halandzsás beszólásoknál


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

"Ha nem érdekel hol vagy, nem tévedhesz el. " Nem tudom, kitől származik, nekem a vitorlázórepülő-oktatóm mondta... Hát, egyet kell értenem vele.


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
(*C.H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## molac (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Maradj a jelenben. Semmit sem tehetsz, hogy megváltoztasd a múltat, a jövő pedig soha nem lesz pontosan olyan, amilyennek tervezed vagy reméled. Fájdalmad, félelmed és dühöd, sajnálkozásod és bűntudatod, irigységed és terveid és sóvárgásaid csak a múltban vagy a jövőben élnek.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

Nem tudná valaki letölteni nekem ezt a könyvet és után továbbítani e-mailben, ,mert ez a 20 hozzászólás meg a 48 óra... Sajnos most nem tudok ennyit várni rá. Előre is köszi 
*Szalai* *Nóra*: *5* *perc* *angol* *kezdőknek* *és* *újrakezdőknek* c.könyv 
Csatolt file-ok




*5* *perc* *angol* könyv.txt‎ (75 Byte, 11 *letöltés*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (*Vermon Law*)


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Nem tudjuk kimondani. Szerelmes vagyok, nem eszem, nem alszom, elvarázsolt állapotban élek, szárnyalok a boldogságtól, öngyilkos akarok lenni, megszépülök, lefogyok, olyan vagyok, mint egy őrült - s azt mondom a kedvesemnek: "Szeretlek!" ... Mi ez?! ... Mi az, hogy "szeretlek"? Hol van ez a szó, ahhoz képest, amit élek? Sehol! Méltatlan a valósághoz! ... Nem kellett volna kimondani! Nem kevesebbet mondtam vele, hanem valami egészen mást! Semmit. Azt kellett volna mondani, hogy őrült vagyok, benned akarok élni, fáj, ha nem látlak, félek tőled, egyszerre vagyok kétségbeesett, alázatos, hatalmas, rémült, boldog, nyomorult... A sejtjeim szomjaznak rád... Azonnal meg akarok halni, és örökké akarok élni veled!... De hol jön ehhez a szó, hogy "szeretlek"?!... Ami a lélekben egy egész világ, az kimondva egy kopott, értéktelen jel. És ez minden nagy élményünkkel így van. Elmondhatatlanok. (Müller Péter)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

bacsi1986 írta:


> “A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
> (*C.H. Spurgeon*)



ez tetszik, csak sajnos ritkán látogatnak el hozzám...


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Az emberek szívesebben viselik el a megszokott körülményeket, mint a kockázatvállalást és a jutalmazást. Érdemes felvállalni a kényelmetlen – kellemetlen helyzeteket, mert akkor fejlődik az ember, és azokból tanul. Ha tudatosan hozod magadat kellemetlen helyzetbe, idővel cserébe nagy kényelmet fogsz tudni magadnak biztosítani.” (*T. Harv Eker*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

Sabra írta:


> ez tetszik, csak sajnos ritkán látogatnak el hozzám...


 sajnos itt is ugyanez a helyzet


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Vagy boldogtalan, vagy rossz ember az, aki jóízűen nevetni nem tud. Az ilyen embert jól megfigyeljétek. Ha boldogtalan: legyetek részvéttel; ha rossz: fussatok tőle. De ország dolgát, nemzedékek jövendőjét, fiatalok szerencséjét rá ne bízzátok. A nevetni nem tudó lélek az emberek közt s a holttest szaga az illatok közt: teljesen egyenlő két dolog. De a rossz emberek közt, akik nevetni nem tudnak, mégis az a legrosszabb ember, aki álnokságból erőltetve nevet. A tigris arca, mikor eleven vért iszik, nem oly utálatos, mint az ily ember arca.. (Eötvös Károly)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!”
(*Charles Reade*)​


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Öt állomása van a bánatnak. Mindannyiunknál máshogy néz ki, de mindig öt fázis van. Tagadás. Harag. Alkudozás. Kétségbeesés. Elfogadás. (Elisabeth Kübler-Ross)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Az, hogy milyen a boldog ember élete, gondolatai milyenségén múlik: így hát ügyelj erre! Ne fogadj be sötét, negatív gondolatokat.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Nagyon bölcs az emberi természetnek az a tulajdonsága, hogy a kínzó emlékeket idővel elhalványítja, de a kedves élményeket megőrzi, sőt esetleg még meg is színesíti. (Kittenberger Kálmán)


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Boston


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Az emberi természet olyan, hogy mindennél jobban szereti azt, ami elveszett: annyira visszasóvárogjuk azt, amit elvesztettünk, hogy sokkal kevésbé becsüljük meg azt, amink megmaradt


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől.” (*James Kurtz*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Minden hátrány magával hozza a vele egyenértékű előny csíráját.”
(*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Los Angeles


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

„Érdemes aszerint élni, amiben hiszel, mert különben előbb-utóbb abban fogsz hinni, ahogy élsz.”
/Kovács Ákos/


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Megdöbbentő, hogy milyen sokan átviszik a tegnap terhét a következő napra. Kudarcaikat napról napra magukkal cipelik, és ezzel megfosztják önmagukat az újrakezdés örömétől. (Gary Chapman)


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Az emberben éppen annyi rossz van, mint amennyi jó, s hol az egyik, hol a másik kerül elő, aszerint, hogy a körülmények melyiknek kedveznek. (Wass Albert)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

a komoly idézetek közé egy-két humoros gyöngyszem:


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

Hofi:
A templomra az van kiírva: FELTÁMADUNK!
[FONT=&quot]- Akkó má jobb a kocsma, me oda meg az, hogy SOSE HALUNK MEG.[/FONT]


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Igazi mondanivaló nélkül beszélni, igazi szomjúság nélkül inni, és igazi vágy nélkül lefeküdni valakivel - ez a három alapvető bűn, amit a mai európai ember leggyakrabban elkövet. (Abdré Gide)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

- Művész úr, régen láttam!
[FONT=&quot]- Ja, régen én is.[/FONT]


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

Anyósom fekszik az ágyon: 
- ...Jaaaaj....Meghalok....Egy pók mászik a plafonon.... 
[FONT=&quot]- Anyuka! Egyszerre csak egy dologgal tessék foglalkozni![/FONT]


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“A kialakult betegséget kezelni olyan, mintha az ember akkor kezdene kutat építeni, amikor már megszomjazott.” (*kínai szólás*


----------



## tüte (2010 Május 14)

Több jó ember él a világon, mint rossz, csakhogy a rosszak túl nagy zajt csapnak. (Lina Morgan)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Magyarországon az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő.[/FONT]


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“A megpróbáltatás olyan, mint az erős szél. Mindent letép rólunk, ami letéphető, tehát olyannak látjuk magunkat, amilyenek valójában vagyunk.”
(*Arthur Golden*)


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Az istenek megteremtették a világot, már csak az volt hátra, hogy az erőt is belehelyezzék. Tanakodtak hová tegyék, hogy az ember meg ne találja. Egyikőjük azt mondta: Tegyük a föld alá. Az nem jó, mondta egy bölcsebb isten, mert az ember előbb utóbb feldurja a földet és megtalálja, tegyük a hegy tetejére. Végül a legbölcsebb legöregebb isten szólalt meg: Nem tehetjük a hegy tetejére, az ember előbbutóbb megmássza a hegyeket, tegyük magába az emberbe, ott sose fogja keresni.” (*Buddhista tanmese*)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

hey, tüte, túlteljesítettél, ez már a 21. volt


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

“Aki szemtől szemben kívánja látni az Igazság egyetemes és mindent átható Szellemét, annak meg kell tanulnia, hogy a leghitványabb teremtményt is ugyanúgy szeresse, mint önmagát. Aki erre törekszik, annak az élet egyetlen területéről sem szabad kivonulnia. Így sodorhatott engem is az Igazság rajongó szeretete a politika mezejére, és habozás nélkül, noha a legmélyebb alázattal állíthatom, hogy aki szerint a vallásnak semmi köze a politikához, az nem tudja, mi a vallás.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]A korrupció az, amiből mi kimaradunk.[/FONT]


----------



## bacsi1986 (2010 Május 14)

*Én én vagyok.*
Nincs a világon még egy ugyanilyen ember. Egyes részleteket tekintve sokan hasonlítanak hozzám, de egészében véve senki. Ennélfogva bármit teszek, azt magamnak tulajdoníthatom, hiszen én magam választottam. 
Én rendelkezem mindenemmel – 
_a testemmel_ és annak minden mozdulatával;
_az elmémmel_, valamennyi gondolatommal és ötletemmel;
_a szememmel_ és a képekkel, melyeket észrevesz;
_az érzéseimmel_, legyen bár az harag, öröm, csüggedés, szeretet, csalódottság, vagy izgalom;
_a számmal_ és minden szóval, ami elhagyja, akár udvarias, akár durva, kedves, helyénvaló vagy sem;
_a hangommal_, legyen az hangos vagy kellemes; 
_minden cselekedetemmel_, függetlenül attól, hogy saját magamra vagy másokra irányul.
Magam birtoklom a képzeletemet, az álmaimat, reményeimet és félelmeimet. Az enyémek győzelmeim és sikereim, kudarcaim és balfogásaim.
Mivel a magam ura vagyok, tökéletesen megismerhetem magamat. Ezáltal minden részemhez bensőséges szeretet és barátság fűzhet. Minden porcikámat érdekeimnek megfelelően használhatom. Tudom, hogy akadnak bennem érthetetlen vagy számomra még ismeretlen vonások, de amíg barátsággal és szeretettel viszonyulok magamhoz, addig bátran és bizakodva kereshetem a rejtélyek megoldását és önmagam jobb megértésének lehetőségeit.
Akármilyennek tűnök, bármit mondok vagy teszek, gondolok vagy érzek egy adott pillanatban, az mind-mind én vagyok. Bármely időpontban hitelesen képviselem saját magamat. Ha később visszagondolok arra, milyennek mutatkoztam, szavaimra, cselekedeteimre, eszméimre és indulataimra, talán ez vagy az tőlem idegennek tetszik majd. Akkor elvethetem azt, ami nem hozzám való, megtarthatom azt, amit lényemhez megfelelőnek bizonyult, és kitalálhatok valami újat ahelyett, amitől elfordultam. 
Érzékeim és képességeim segítségével megállhatom a helyemet, közel kerülhetek másokhoz, eredményeket érhetek el, értelmet és rendszert vihetek az engem körülvevő személyek és dolgok tömegébe. 
Bírok magammal, tehát irányíthatom magamat.
Én én vagyok, és így vagyok jó.
(*Virginia Satir*)


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

Lenin engem már színesben álmodott. Mert mint tudjuk, az álom színes... a felkelés előtt.


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

bacsi is túl ment


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Hamburg


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Mindennek van határa, kivéve az emberi hülyeségnek és a Szovjetuniónak[/FONT]


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]A világon az emberi ész van a legjobban szétosztva. Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott.[/FONT]


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Paris


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

ez öcsém milyen unalmas...


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet olyan, mint a motor. Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy[/FONT]


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

1.


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]A háború után éjszakánként a falakra meszeltük: "Le az árdrágítókkal!" - Az a problémám, hogy maradt egy vödör mész.[/FONT]


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]... a barát olyan, mint az esőkabát az előszobában. Amikor nincs szükség rá, „csendesen" meglapul a polcon, de amikor esik, a sötétben is megtalálom, hiszen OTT VAN![/FONT]


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

az élet jó


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

1. Szállj, szállj, szállj fel magasra!
Dalom hódítsd meg most a kék eget!
Jöjj, jöjj, kérlek, ne menj el,
Gyere, hallgasd csak az éneket!

2. Vártam, hogy végre szóljak,
Azt hogy elmondjam, mit is gondolok.
Hallgasd, hallgasd meg, kérlek,
Azt, mi számomra a legszentebb dolog.

R. Kérlek, higgy, hogy neked higgyek,
Kérlek, bízz, hogy bízhassak én!
Kérlek, szólj, hogy hozzád szóljak,
Kérlek, élj, hogy élhessek én!

Szállj, szállj, szállj fel magasra
Dalom, hódítsd meg most a kék eget
Jöjj, jöjj, kérlek ne menj el
Gyere, hallgasd csak az éneket


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

hát ennyi, ki is fogytam hofiból


----------



## Sabra (2010 Május 14)

és ezzel meg is lett a 20, mehetek, pá


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

Kérlek higgy, hogy neked higgyek
Kérlek bízz, hogy bízhassak én
Kérlek szólj, hogy hozzád szóljak
Kérlek élj, hogy élhessek én

Szállj, szállj, szállj fel magasra
Dalom, hódítsd meg most a kék eget
Jöjj, jöjj, kérlek ne menj el
Gyere, hallgasd csak az éneket


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

szalóki ági hangja jó!


----------



## viki1989bp (2010 Május 14)

1345455242


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

Ma van Metallica koncert.
buli van...


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

01) Kiscsillag - Tűkön táncol - [2:18] 
02) Kiscsillag - Sózsák vs Russian in the School - [1:46] 
03) Kiscsillag - Örökre - [3:12] 
04) Kiscsillag - Légyszíves - [3:24] 
05) Kiscsillag - Feketemosó - [3:10] 
06) Kiscsillag - Elegáns tűnődés - [2:20] 
07) Kiscsillag - Állnak a férfiak - [2:55] 
08) Kiscsillag - Nehézbörtönsúlyzó - [3:29] 
09) Kiscsillag - Jávor Pál - [2:46] 
10) Kiscsillag - A pénz miatt - [3:22] 
11) Kiscsillag - Menetszél - [2:40] 
12) Kiscsillag - Hú de sötét - [2:48] 
13) Kiscsillag - Szomszéd - [3:19] 
14) Kiscsillag - Itt valahol - [3:47] 
15) Kiscsillag - Ha én lennék - [4:15] 
16) Kiscsillag - Vackolj belém (Kispál és a Borz) - [2:40] 
17) Kiscsillag - Kockacukor - [3:31] 
18) Kiscsillag - Van-e szándék? - [2:07] 
19) Kiscsillag - Fecskés - [2:45] 

Az album letöltése:
KÓD
http://rapidshare.com/files/320261765/MR2_..._Kiscsillag.rar
jelszó:
www.pirateclub.hu
MR2 Akusztik - Magashegyi Underground
Teljes hossz: 59:49
Teljes méret: 109,66 MB
Típus: MPEG-1 Audio layer 3
Átlagos bitráta: 256 Kbps
Mintavételezési frekvencia: 44.1 KHz
Műfaj: Acoustic
Év: 2009


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

CREED - FULL CIRCLE [FLAC]
http://rapidshare.com/files/298905666/c.fs.f.p.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/298912036/c.fs.f.p.part2.rar
4p33ps


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

Slash – Slash (2010) (Canadian + Australian Bonus) [CBR 320kbps + FLAC]
Apr 9th
Slash - Slash

Group: Slash
Genre: Hard Rock
Format: mp3, 320 Kbps (Cd-Rip) | Lossless, FLAC (Tracks +. Cue)
Size: 132 | 457 MB

01. Ghost (feat. Ian Astbury) (3:35)
02. Crucify The Dead (feat. Ozzy Osbourne) (4:04)
03. Beautiful Dangerous (feat. Fergie) (4:38)
04. Back from Cali (feat. Myles Kennedy) (3:37)
05. Promise (feat . Chris Cornell) (4:40)
06. By the Sword (feat. Andrew Stockdale) (4:52)
07. gotten (feat. Adam Levine) (5:02)
08. Doctor Alibi (feat. Lemmy) (3 : 09)
09. Watch This (feat. Dave Grohl & Duff McKagan) (3:47)
10. I Hold On (feat. Kid Rock) (4:16)
11. Nothing to Say (feat. M. Shadows) ( 5:26)
12. Starlight (feat. Myles Kennedy) (5:26)
13. Saint is a Sinner Too (feat. Rocco DeLuca) (3:28)
14. We’re Gonna Die All (feat. Iggy Pop) (4:33)

Canadian Bonuses
15. Sahara (Koshi Inaba)
16. Baby Can’t Drive (Alice Cooper & Nicole Scherzinger)
17. Paradise City (Fergie & Cypress Hill)

Australian Bonuses
15.Chains and Shackles (feat. Nick Oliveri)
16.Paradise City (feat. Cypress Hill & Fergie)


[MP3 - Bonuses Not Included]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XJF9AA82
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ABXAGAXX


[FLAC - Bonuses Not Included]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JTFJAA59
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YLQ63A68
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=345AOQVN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X3TQAPWS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q3U6UCG9


[MP3 - Canadian Bonus Tracks Only]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6T3CM5KV


[FLAC - Canadian Bonus Tracks Only]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q0AK9VIG


[MP3 - Australian Bonus Tracks Only]
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=338YZSG0

Password:
http://metalwarez.com/


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

BLAZE – BLOOD AND BELIEF
1. "Alive" Bayley, Slater, Wray 4:09
2. "Ten Seconds" Bayley, Slater, Wray 4:29
3. "Blood and Belief" Bayley, Slater, Wray 6:32
4. "Life and Death" Bayley, Slater, Wray 5:11
5. "Tearing Yourself To Pieces" Bayley, Slater, Wray 5:47
6. "Hollow Head" Bayley, Slater, Wray, Banks 4:01
7. "Will to Win" Bayley, Slater, Wray 4:53
8. "Regret" Bayley, Slater, Wray 5:52
9. "The Path & The Way" Bayley, Slater, Wray 4:53
10. "Soundtrack Of My Life"
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4K5RO2IU


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

jó kis oldalak:
http://jimcueva.com/category/epica/
http://www.simonesimons.nl/news.php


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)




----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

Die 5 biologischen Naturgesetze – DVDRip – Xvid


Dauer: 4:00:00 | Größe: 2800 MB | Sprache: Deutsch | Format: Xvid | Uploader: monthy

Sie stellen eine völlige Neubetrachtung der Natur, Biologie und Krankheiten dar. 
Dabei gelten sie für jedes biologische Lebewesen – egal ob Mensch, Tier oder Pflanze – gleichermaßen. 
Sie sind für jeden am nächstbesten Fall wissenschaftlich reproduzierbar und prüfbar. 
Diese 5 biologischen Naturgesetzte erklären z.B. wie jene Körperzustände entstehen, 
die von der Mehrheit der Menschen noch immer als Krankheiten bezeichnet werden, 
Sie beschreiben präzise alle körperlichen sowie psychischen Veränderungen und Verhaltensweisen.

Die 5 biologischen Naturgesetze – Die dritte Revolution der Medizin
Download: hier | rapidshare.com
Mirror #1: hier | ul.to
Mirror #2: hier | netload.in


http://download.serienjunkies.org/f-ad96f1e3a5f8f5a2/ul_DJ_-_Die_5_bio_Naturgesetze.html


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

http://heavy-videos.blogspot.com/


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

13----------


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

:-d


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)




----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

http://iload.to/comments/593/

password:
iload.to


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

King Of Queens Staffel 2 / Deutsch

1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JBR7Q8OE
2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I89B0GJU
3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4BJA167
4: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G9O1CY90
5: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I3MSSSX6
6: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZ8TO5M4
7: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F7J9JXBD
8: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0PBDXGHS
9: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TO7F8RQQ
10: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=40KWW196
11: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X1CLZWX3
12: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XY59GVB0
13: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6F6KBBF6
14: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BVOP47EN
15: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YTOLLDYE
16: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I07AWNJ2
17: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6H7IQIEM
18: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MO9F19WH
19: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NZFF73YO
20: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LPY4A97T
21: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L0LZYDMN
22: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2TKYL2B0
23: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5RMVTO6P
24: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2R5I006
25: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZ0UWKQE


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

King Of Queens Staffel 3 / Deutsch

1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R8KP49EN
2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HE6W75N4
3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T44SDL69
4: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G13A032S
5: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YZAU35X0
6: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OL969J9X
7: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IBK4K326
8: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K40HTZ01
9: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZH672WSH
10: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3HJAQ9FL
11: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8ZM9OEUX
12: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVWV1PVT
13: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UJNKQAV5
14: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IFGFW50X
15: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q0G6NJM8
16: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OJW86JOB
17: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EAOGM1QZ
18: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X76O4VL0
19: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N00O4OQL
20: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CAU1A192
21: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0U64V1TB
22: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V95SFB0X
23: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A956UHYI
24: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LL3SL6ZZ
25: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CQRN9CKY


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

King Of Queens Staffel 4 / Deutsch

1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KJMCMNO9
2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SWBRXGJ3
3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SXZCIEKZ
4: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=37UMGXCG
5: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GFDYFMK3
6: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SU5G6FZO
7: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=968IRX9X
8: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=97IR6WQF
9: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SP25AT6H
10: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SEZPYBMW
11: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1FUNATUX
12: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0C2RUIQH
13: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OL8LL1K2
14: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B3WFDNF6
15: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J48Q254D
16: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UW63XJV6
17: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VIMSAAEV
18: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2D5J73U
19: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H7Y7UGPI
20: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=035P5SPP
21: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VKCU1N10
22: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0A4VZ9IT
23: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TU9XPSWU
24: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MKE8DME7
25: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BF5GH3V2


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

The King of Queens [GERMAN]

http://iload.to/comments/593/

password:
iload.to




6x01:Weniger ist mehr (1)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CCBROIMY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSC3WI2F

6x02:Weniger ist mehr (2)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WXT9X2QI
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DVUT98I7


6x03:King Pong
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CW8NUGLD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9CU84S62


6x04:Affenstress 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KWRRKCKS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KXP4HV44

6x05:Harte Landung
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AAR21AMY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O1YID6C8


6x06ie Wahrheit, und nichts als die Wahrheit ...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VKSM3UKN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHZMTSPU


6x07rei Frauen und ein Arzt
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y9E9K35R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M50QJ971


6x08ie Abschiedsparty
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2AO0EUFZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4G24UWZN


6x09er einäugige Bandit
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTM1VWGD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C8MGS67N



6x10:Carrie allein zu Haus
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SPIHH4WM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=90C8RF0F



6x11:Nur ohne meine Frau
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38CX8O6B
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5YUONLH4

6x12as Kettensägentheater
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z87QYU6K
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HJU75ODX


6x13:In Saus und Braus
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MUCHAQD5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9C2Y8XR3


6x14:Verschärfte Regeln
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUWDP81E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=66GFZKH7



6x15ie Nervensäge
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXL7CKDB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S6TYMCFC



6x16:Kill Carrie
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VZS40IZL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UE6PDW18



6x17as verkaufte Grab
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=78RZKRMT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IYG22RPD



6x18:Heffer-Tonne
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N5RU6SL7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0H6B45CZ


6x19:Urlaub in der Hölle
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FG0L8BAZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZGO7JH5


6x20er Zeitreisende
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6XYAS3YL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VFP0Z3N8


6x21:Bauchfreie Zone
http://netload.in/dateizWuvQez3FS.htm
http://netload.in/dateiQTPmS8pReW.htm



6x22:Vier Männer und eine Hochzeit
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I5WO2NNN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QBRAIT1R


6x23:Kampf der Senioren
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GA76VY0Z
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=88DZXFYB


6x24er Bigamist 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NSJL1R8L
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HTTXDH65


----------



## bokorn (2010 Május 14)

megvagyokkkk XD


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

adddd


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

addddddd


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

ssss


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

ssssssss


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

ddddddd


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

wwwww


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

eeee


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

rrrrrr


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

xxxxx


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

aaaaa


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

áááááá


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

ééééé


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

oooo


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

ppppp


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

lllll


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

llllll


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

hhhh


----------



## Tomyka (2010 Május 14)

20 20 20 20


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

nemrég regisztráltam


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

elnézést de kell a 20 komi


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

már csak 16


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

már csak 15


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

már csak14


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

már csak13


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

már csak12


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

7 mindjárt megvan


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

4., már látom a célt


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

44444


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

5555


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

6666


----------



## dezso852 (2010 Május 14)

sikerült


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

777


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

1111


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

256


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

9898


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

7878


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

4545


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

78965


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

9162


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

93854


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

?


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## sz.bettina (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

8925


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

26984


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

1115


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

78325


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

é698


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

ő5986


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

112369


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

o8989


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## h.gosztonyi (2010 Május 14)

megvan


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*xxx*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


)))))))) köszönöm.


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*abcdefg*



amazon88 írta:


> )))))))) köszönöm.


abcdefg


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*íííííííííííííííííí*



amazon88 írta:


> abcdefg


íííííííííííííííííííííííí

http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*gggggggggggggggg*



amazon88 írta:


> íííííííííííííííííííííííí
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


gggggggggggggggggggggggf


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*222223514mhgfv,*



amazon88 írta:


> gggggggggggggggggggggggf


ljhzfjkhtfcl967irtgfxk,ik22510


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*2423,2354*



amazon88 írta:


> ljhzfjkhtfcl967irtgfxk,ik22510



13,54.khg,n ., -lkj.hgm kkuljhgnn ngrfehnb .l9uh,mjg.lio
.kujz


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*,235763521 hmfkm*



amazon88 írta:


> 13,54.khg,n ., -lkj.hgm kkuljhgnn ngrfehnb .l9uh,mjg.lio
> .kujz


,,54,jhgf86wsxnh56 vk lz áé-olk
áiu


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*213,ékléihvbjgtzrexgngjklzé*



Ayashi írta:


> 9




,324,21410

25
34,-ljgo75ahdbhj


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*0002002*



amazon88 írta:


> ,324,21410
> 
> 25
> 34,-ljgo75ahdbhj


üdv


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*tukzkzium*



cecilia21 írta:


> Minek lennél konok, makacs fővel minek hordanád



gfnjdhkzi78igj


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*erreff*



amazon88 írta:


> gfnjdhkzi78igj


ffddffdfdfdfddffddf


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*puffffffffffff*



amazon88 írta:


> ffddffdfdfdfddffddf



pazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*kmf gjm*



amazon88 írta:


> gfnjdhkzi78igj



fkietjz783536th7hj


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

*werwr*

rw3rw43r34r3r


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*l.fjh,fjjkllm*



amazon88 írta:


> gfnjdhkzi78igj



gkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkgkk,


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

4r43q2r34r


----------



## Ayashi (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

3r43r34r


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

43r234r3r


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

r2r432r34


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*ííííííííyyyyyyyyxyyyyyy*



amazon88 írta:


> gkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkgkk,


hgnj hnff


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

42r43r2341r213re234r


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*hdngndhnd*



amazon88 írta:


> hgnj hnff



jnztjncbhnfzhn


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

r43r32er32


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

dsfdrweqfqewrfwr


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*bvc cgfnxvbn x*



Judit231 írta:


> 42r43r234fgbnysfdb1r213re234r


vbngf


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*hnmjfhnf*



Judit231 írta:


> 42r43r2341r213re234r



hbngujvhn


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

vsícvsdavcsfa


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

vdswferfer


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*225525252*



amazon88 írta:


> hbngujvhn



-ézilhgc é.lm


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

refreferfewr


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*meg van a 20.*



amazon88 írta:


> -ézilhgc é.lm



 végre


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

fdcfav


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

vdfsvfd


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

vfdgvesgv


----------



## amazon88 (2010 Május 14)

*021014vc*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


44444441


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

eafvr


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

bdsbvfd


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

dsfearf


----------



## kittivac (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

fegerf


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

fjdljfdls


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

fgr


----------



## Tropi (2010 Május 14)

tegnap este nagyon magam alatt voltam, és felhívtam egy lelkisegély szolgálatot, akik egy pakisztáni ügyintézőhöz kapcsoltak. Ő nagyon izgatott lett, amikor megtudta, hogy legszívesebben öngyilkos lenné, s megkérdezte, hogy tudok-e teherautót vezetni.....


----------



## Judit231 (2010 Május 14)

trgg


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

vnsnfkndsl


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

köszönöm




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

szeretnék állandó tag lenni!


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

kdkkd


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

hello ok várok 20 mp-et


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

dkdk


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

mikor leszek


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

már


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

állandó


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

tag?


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

oké


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

már csak 5


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

még egy grátisz


----------



## Heruska (2010 Május 14)

fewf


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

Ablak

Két, súlyosan beteg ember feküdt ugyanazon kórteremben. *Egyikük minden nap délután felült az ágyban egy órácskára, hogy ezzel megmozgassa a szervezetét. 
Az ágya a kórterem egyetlen ablakához közelebbi volt. *A másik beteg ember egész nap csak feküdt az ágyában, a plafont bámulva.

Beszélgettek a családról, feleségről, gyerekekről, a katonakorukról, a nyaralásaikról, ahogy az szokásos ilyen helyzetben. Az az ember, aki az ablaknál feküdt, minden
délután, amikor felült, azzal töltötte az időt, hogy elkezdte közvetíteni a másiknak, mit lát az ablakon át a kinti világból. A másik ágyon fekvő embert egy idő után szinte csak ezek a színes beszámolók tartották életben, már alig várta őket, ez volt minden változatosság az életében. Az ablak egy kellemes, tavacskával díszített parkra nézett. *Vadkacsák és hattyúk úszkáltak a tavon, és gyerekek játszottak távirányítós *játékhajóikkal rajta. Szerelmespárok üldögéltek a színes virágágyások mellett órákig, egymásba
felejtkezve. 
Miközben az ablak melletti beteg kimerítő részletességgel írta le a kinti világot, a másik, folyton fekvő behunyta a szemét és maga elé képzelte a látványt. Egy meleg délutánon az ablak melletti ember egy, a *parkon átvonuló karneváli menetről beszélt. Bár a folyton fekvő ember nem hallotta a zenészeket, maga elé képzelte őket a másik érzékletes leírása alapján.
A napok és hetek teltek.

Egy reggel a betegeket fürdetni készülő nővér az ablak melletti embert élettelenül találta az ágyában, mert az éjjel csendben elaludt örökre. Elszomorodva hívta a személyzetet, hogy kivigyék az elhunytat.

Amint alkalom kínálkozott rá, a korábban a belső ágyon fekvő beteg kérte, hogy a másik ágyban fekhessen. A nővér szívesen segített, kényelembe helyezve őt azon az ágyon, majd magára hagyta.
Lassan, fájdalmaktól gyötörve az ablak felé fordult az ember, és megdöbbenve látta:..........az ablak egy tűzfalra néz. Megkérdezte a nővért, mi történhetett az eltávozott szobatárssal, hogy olyan szépnek festette le az ablakon túli világot.
A nővér elárulta, hogy az az ember vak volt, nem láthatta a falat sem . Valószínűleg csak bátorítani akarta Önt! - mondta a férfinak .

Tanulság:
Igazi boldogság boldogabbá tenni másokat, nem törődve saját helyzetünkkel.
Bajainkat megosztva csökkenthetjük őket, de ha derűnket és boldogságunkat osztjuk meg másokkal, megsokszorozzuk azt.
Ha gazdagnak szeretnéd érezni magad, számold össze azokat a dolgokat az életedben, melyeket nem vehetsz meg semmi pénzért.
Minden nap ajándék az élettől, így becsüld meg a napjaidat, melyek száma - bármilyen sok is jusson - véges !!!


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

lréslrdés


----------



## mam1969 (2010 Május 14)

+1


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

*1.*

Sziasztok!


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Ez már a 3. !


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Válasz?


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Nincs?


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

6.alkalom!


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

7.


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

8.ez már!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

látom nem vagyok egyedül a szenvedéssel, de valahogy csak összejön a 20


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

9.


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Szia!


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Már csak 10 kell!


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

12.


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

az üzeneteim száma már lassan közeledik a feléhez


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

heju isten hozott


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Remélem nekem is sikeül a 20.


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Szia Pegike!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

te nagyon haladsz még a végén meglesz a 20


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Te hol tartasz?


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

felétek milyen az idő?


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Elég gyorsan megy!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

még csak 10 van, de ha így haladok akkor nyerő leszek


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Már csak 3 kell!


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

19.!!!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

és még várnunk kell 48 órát, hogy letölthessünk?


----------



## heju (2010 Május 14)

Itt a vége!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

ezért a dalért meg kell dolgozni ahogy látom


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

kitelik a hétvégéből


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

még 5 és teljesítettem a feladatom


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

most látom, hogy nem szabad mosolyogni


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

még 14


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 14)

Hát akkor kezdjük!


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

ezt a büntetést


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## rollando (2010 Május 14)

Megjött Moszkvából a csomag ! xD


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

már magam sem tudom, hogy hol tartok


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 14)

Kettő.


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 14)

köszi szépen, igazán hasznos tanács


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 14)

ok


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

*1*

1


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Tommyx1x (2010 Május 14)

Jó ötlet ez a topic


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 14)

remélem


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 14)

sikerül


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 14)

*hozzászólás*

Kedves Mindenki,
üdvözöllek benneteket. Én azért regisztráltam az oldalra, mert sok jó dolgot találtam rajta, igaz csak akkor férhetek hozzá, ha van 20 hozzászólásom.
A látottak közül engem leginkább a gyereksarok érdekel, mivel én is gyerekekkel foglalkozom, és szeretném a foglalkozásaimat minél szinesebbé tenni a gyerekek számára. Gondoltam, hogy ezen az oldalon ötleteket nyerhetek.

Minden jót kivánok mindenkinek


----------



## pegike44 (2010 Május 14)

azt hiszem sikerült


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## Alfréd05 (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## Tommyx1x (2010 Május 14)

Már csak egy kell a 20.-hoz


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

123


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

456


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

111


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mko


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## Tommyx1x (2010 Május 14)

21:d


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

xxx


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

xyyx


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

aewq


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

xsa


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

vfsa


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

njg


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mjhg


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mnbv


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

vgf


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mnbtrd


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mmnbffg


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

nnn


----------



## culoans (2010 Május 14)

végre meg van a 20


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mnbvg


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mnvhgfd


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

mbvg


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

nvghfdxhfg


----------



## lacira (2010 Május 14)

nbgdyx


----------



## konorbi (2010 Május 14)

óh ez király


----------



## konorbi (2010 Május 14)

egyszer volt hol nem volt, volt egyszer egy...


----------



## konorbi (2010 Május 14)

ezaz végeztem a wow patchelésével


----------



## konorbi (2010 Május 14)

valaki írjon egy mesét egyszer volt...


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

*blablabla*

"Egyszer hinnünk kéne, 
Azt hogy nincs még vége
Látod érted újra itt vagyok
Miért vagy mégis büszke
Látod így megy tönkre
Minden és mégsem indulok"


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

:\


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

Mondd, miért nem figyelsz rám...?


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

ez annyira izé....


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

á bé cé dé e ef gé há í jé ká el ej em en o pé kú er es té ú vé duplavé iksz ipszilon zé


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

faster faster faster...


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

hello hello baby-.-


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

dupla kompetencia....


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

ez tenyleg mukodik?


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

pont minket választottak...


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

persze "véletlenül"...


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

igen


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

ha ha ha


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

mittomén működik-e vagy semxD


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

ejj mi a ko


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

tyukanyo


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

de ez annyira izé már h 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap kell ahhoz h fel ill le tudjunk tölteni-.-"


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

kend a szobaban


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

lakik


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

blablablablablabla...


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

itt benn


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

lam csak


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

sálálááááááá~ 
"...érted újra itt vagyok...."


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

jo az isten


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

jot ad


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

"merre jársz és merre mész nem számít már...."


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

hogy folvitte


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

a kend


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

dolgat


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

2... 1...


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

itt szaladgal


----------



## zsozse141414 (2010 Május 14)

0.... jó van 20 komi megvan na csá


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

fel es ala


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

meg a


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

ladara is felszall


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

eszebe jut


----------



## hanga5 (2010 Május 14)

kotkodacsol


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

20


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

ghfhtrt


----------



## delphi5 (2010 Május 14)

202020202020


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

erős


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

09


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

gyors


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

keménykalap


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

szeretlek


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

tigris


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

garnéla


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

poker


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

hetvem


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

keres


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

10 kicsi indián


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

talál


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

harap


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

kelbimbo


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

kacsa


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

kutya


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

kecske


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

busz


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

fegyenc


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

kígyó666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## murcielago (2010 Május 14)

vigyázz


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

11-es


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

12 egy tucat


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## Amico (2010 Május 14)

ezaaz


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

Tizenhárom


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

Hű, ez jól hangzik


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

Vannak olyan könyvek, amiket máshol nem találtam meg


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

Ezért nagyon király, hogy itt össze tudom szedni a húsz hozzőászólást


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

A


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

b


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

Tizennégy


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

c


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

még 6 kell


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

egér


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

fű


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

gondolat


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

tizenhat


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

gyurma


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

hajtű


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

i


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

jég


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

kamélia


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

létra


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

négy kell még


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

321


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

málna


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

nárcisz


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

orgona


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

piros


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

rómeó


----------



## Ayamechan (2010 Május 14)

júlia


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

még kettő


----------



## talalyos (2010 Május 14)

vége


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

m


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Keram (2010 Május 14)

hali


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 14)

Elveszve Afrikában-Lost in Africa
cimü filmet keresem!
légyszi valaki! (rapidshareban ha lehetne)
köszönöm!


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Puha lámpafény, fenyőillat, a karácsonyfán fehér és ezüst szaloncukrok; szivarfüst... és beteg vagyok. [/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Betegségem nem lehet túlzottan halálos, mert ha a „nagyok" kimennek a szobából, felállok a kis rácsos ágyban, és a karácsonyfában gyönyörködöm.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Pista bácsi - aki apámnak testvére - az előbb bejött, két kilőtt patront hozott nekem, és megmutatta a lőtt nyulat. Aztán fel s alá sétált a szobában, s azt mondta:


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

- Te is vadász leszel!


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Ennek örülök, bár fáj a hasam, mert olajos káposztát ettem sírásó bácsiéknál, akik a temető mellett laknak, de a „rendes" nevüket nem tudom. [/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Az olajos káposzta nagyon ízlett, és nem értem, miért lesz rosszul az ember, azaz a gyerek valamitől, ami annyira ízlik.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Nagymama Margitot szidja, akit Krédlinek is hívnak, mert Krédli testes sváb lány, és ha egyedül vagyunk, többnyire németül beszél. [/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]Egy kicsit csodálkozom néha, mert mintha érteném.[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Ilyenkor azt mondom: ja - mire Margit összecsókol, és azt szeretem.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Most hatvan-ennyihány év messzeségéből nem emlékszem évekre, és nem tudom, hány éves lehetek, de Margit néha karjára vesz, s akkor is a karján tartott, amikor az olajos káposztát a számba adta.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Margit - úgy érzem - szeret engem, ezért néha nagy, kemény mellére hajtom fejem, mert Margit ilyenkor újra megcsókol, és úgy magához szorít, hogy szinte fáj, de nem szólok, mert ebben a puha ölelésben valamiféle mámoros szeretet van.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Sokszor elhatároztam már megkérdezni egy doktort, milyen messze, hány éves korig emlékezhet vissza az ember, de tekintve, hogy néha ölben is tartottak... nem, nem mondok számot, mert amit leírok, az életemet, még a kétkedés és a találgatás árnyékával sem akarom elhomályosítani, azaz nem szeretnék -akár tévedésből is - hazudni, hiszen abban a korban nincs is hazugság, és talán még csak homályos mesék vannak, amelyek az ébredő értelem hitében kétségtelenül igazak.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Kavarog tehát a gyomrom, de én a két kilőtt patront szagolgatom.


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot] amelyeknek furcsa, kalandos, de nagyon jó „kilőtt patron"-szaga van, ami határozottan csökkenti gyomrom hánykolódását.[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]. Őszintén szólva: nem is tudom, hol kezdődik a gyomor, és hol kezdődik a has, mert a fájás le-fel mászkál bennem, mint „Orbán lölke"...[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Sajnos, ma már nem kér*dezhetem meg senkitől, hogy Orbán lelke hol és miért járt-kelt érthetet*lenül és maradhatatlanul, de a céltalanul vagy - mondjuk - a fogfájástól összevissza ténfergő emberre mondták, hogy „egész éjjel mászkált ez a Jancsi, mint Orbán lölke".


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]De most jut eszembe, hogy a káposztán nem a szokásos napraforgóolaj volt, hanem tökmagolaj[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]és én nem is attól lettem rosszul, hanem a káposztától[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

[FONT=&quot]hiszen a kellemes, dióízű tökmagolajat mindig szerettem[/FONT]


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

És a történeti hűség kedvéért megemlítem azt is, hogy az akkori Göllében a napraforgót nem is ismerte senki, mert ennek neve „virágszár" volt, s a magja, melyből olajat ütöttek, „virágmag". És a virágszárból - azonkívül, hogy tüzelőnek is jó volt - nagyon rendes kerítések készültek; elsősorban a házak elé ültetett virágok körül, a kis ablakok alatt.


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

a káposzta nem rossz étel


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

rakottan még jobb... rizzsel, miegymással


----------



## edust (2010 Május 14)

Ezek a "hozzászólások" Fekete István : Ballogó idő című könyvének
elejéről származnak.


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

Tökmagolaj dióízzel? nem, nem.... tökmagolaj biodízel!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

én pedig ballagok tovább, időt nem kímélve, idétlen időtlenséggel


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

Feket István egyébként kötelező, mint tananyag, mint ismeret, mindenkinek, aki magyar!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

sok idő kell a türelem kialakulásához; ki kell várni, türelemmel!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

a fáradtság nem létezik a pihent állapot ismerete nélkül;


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

de aki pihent, nem mindig fáradt, legfeljebb nincs tudatában, hogy más tudatállapotban van;


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

egyetlen csillag sem hullhat le úgy, hogy valaki ne látná!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

csak annak remeg a keze, aki tudja, hogyha nem remegne, nem lenne értelme erre gondolnia;


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

az örökigazságok az örökléthez köthetőek; ellenben az öröklétnek nincsen fogalma erről;


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

nos?


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

akkor még 11


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

a sima ügy egy perverz fogalom


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

nem tudok értelmeset irni


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

de nem vagyok perverz


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 14)

Elveszve Afrikában-Lost in Africa cimü filmet keresem,de hiába keresem...
.....nincs.
...senkinek nincs...
...de ha mégis valakinek,akkor legyen szives felrakni!!!!
...Köszönöm...!


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

bocsánat


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

nekem nincs meg


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

nem vagyok egyedül; igaz? felelj! süket csend; a szobában csak egy tükör társam; nem merek eléállni; mi van, ha üres marad?


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

vávávávává


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

kérlek


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

4444444


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

falak; elnyeltek valakit; a hangját még mindig hallom, de őt nem látom; keresem; figyelem; nincs változás, pedig a jelenlétét még mindig érzem; néha megszólít; rettegek!


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

3333


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

222222222


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

láttam fákat; sötét árnyak voltak csupán, gonosz karmokkal;tépnének, szaggatnának; daabokra szednének; valakit már eltűntettek; éppen előlem; csak egy pillanatra nem néztem oda... huss - hallottam; nem volt sikoly, csak mély csend; megtorpantam; a lábam nem mopzdul; ez az ösvény akar engem!


----------



## biborkka (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

nem szeretem a horrort; nem hiszel nekem? higgy a fejszémnek; éles; nehéz; a nyelén jó a fogás, nem töri a kezem; gyakorolni támadt kedvem;


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

egyre megy, ha egy maradt, ne fogd vissza magad, tizenklilencre kérjél lapot!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

az üzenet arra jó, hogy tudd, van kinek szólnia!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

az izlandiak szóltak, hogyha nem törlik el az adósságaikat, felbőszítik a vulkánt!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

egyébként elég sok vulkánjuk van; még elsülhet egy másik is; nagy a valószínűsége!!!


----------



## Dave Howard (2010 Május 14)

de ugyanúgy tartanunk kell az olvadástól, a felmelegedéstől, tehát a jégkorszaktól; na jó, plusz egy


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

*Az első hozzászólás*

Már egy jó ideje böngészem az oldalt.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Ez már a második.

Igen szinvonalas az oldal.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

*harmadik*

Nagyon tetszik, hogy nincs túl sok erőszakos film.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

szeretem a régi magyar filmeket. Úgy látom mások is szeretik.


----------



## ernak02 (2010 Május 14)

A régi magyar filmek nekem is a kedvenceim.


----------



## ernak02 (2010 Május 14)

Főleg Kabossal.


----------



## ernak02 (2010 Május 14)

De jó a Nap, Széna sorozat is, ... igaz nem magyar..


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

A sportot sose késő elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok.


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

Idezet; A mi irodánkban mindenki örömet okoz nekünk. Egyesek azzal, hogy bejönnek, > mások azzal, hogy kimennek.


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

Éljen a hétvége!


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

Kirándulni kéne menni!


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

IDEZET; Átmegyek öt percre a szomszédba, keverd meg félóránként a levest...


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

IDEZET : A főnök a munka oroszlánrészét már elvégezte: üvöltött !


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Amit nagyon hiányolok az a 1930-40 körülik zenés filmek.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Például Gene Kelly, Mario Lanza. Igaz egy két filmjükkel már találkoztam.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Végre kiderült az ég és kilehet menni a szabadba. Igaz akkor nem lehet itt a fórumban.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Szeretek szinházba járni, de nagyon szeretema régi darabokat.


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 14)

Boci, boci tarka
Se füle, se farka...
Pont mint ennek a hozzászólűásnak! Klassz ez a topik!;D


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

*cs*

1


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

4


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

6


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

7


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

8


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

9


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Ahogy nézem a fórumot, sokszor találkozom olyan feltöltésekkel amik többször fennvannak. Nem tudom mi lehet ennek az oka.


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

12


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

ez már a tizen eggyedik.


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

14


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

15


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

18


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Jó lesz ha már én is hozzá tudok férni minden adathoz. Mint például a csatolt fájlok.


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

13 a szerence számom.


----------



## Kocka2010 (2010 Május 14)

20 és ez volt az ucsó ugye nem kell még 2 napot várnom?


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

14.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

15.


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Az egyik kedvenc színészem Bodrogi Gyula.


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

A PROGRAM az, ami az adatokat hibaüzenetekké konvertálja.


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga?


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Láttam Bodrogi Gyulával és Töröcsik Marival a Kaktusz virágát. Nagyon jó lenne mégegyszer látni.


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

18. nagykotu "lettem"


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

Addig amig a főnököm úgy tesz, mintha jól megfizetne, addig én is úgy teszek mintha jól dolgoznék


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## kjani4 (2010 Május 14)

Na itt van az a pillanat, amire én is vártam. Az ember nem is hinné milyen nehéz értelmes hozzászólásokat írni - úgy általánosságban-


----------



## rezia46 (2010 Május 14)

:d


rezia46 írta:


> addig amig a főnököm úgy tesz, mintha jól megfizetne, addig én is úgy teszek mintha jól dolgoznék


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 14)

Remélem a FEHÉR CÁPA fennt van.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 14)

20 nem is olyan sok.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 14)

Egybként az említett könyvet keresvén kötöttem ki az oldalon.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 14)

Nem is tudtam,hogy létezik,de szenzációsnak tűnik.No majd holnap
folytatom


----------



## gyogyika (2010 Május 14)

4.


----------



## gyogyika (2010 Május 14)

5.


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

Szuper


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

Már meijedtem, hogy fogom összeszedni a 20 hsz-t


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

koszonom a tippeket


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

akkor most írkálok egy kicsit


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

és utána már csak a 48 órát kell megvárnom


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

Olyan jó, hogy rátok találtam


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

már kinéztem pár könyvet


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

és alig várom hogy elkezdhessem olvasni


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

Kedvenc időtöltésem az olvasás


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 14)

Ha egy jó könyv van a kezemben elfelejtem a körülöttem levő világot, és elmerülök abban amit épp olvasok.


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

*dejolenne*

szeretnek valamihez hozzaszolni,de ugy latom majdnem mindenki a 20 hozzaszolas osszegyujtesevel van elfoglalva,velem eggyutt


----------



## gyogyika (2010 Május 14)

meg egy pont


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

Nekem is,csak az idom keves.


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

5


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

bocsanat 6


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

vagyis het


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

Nekem is ,én is szeretek olvasni,de ha nincs időm hangoskönyvet hallgatok!


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

Az előbb kimaradt a SpeakBoarddal is fel lehet olvastatni,sokmindenre meg lehet "tanítani" a jobb kiejtés érdekében.


----------



## gyogyika (2010 Május 14)

Egy a ráadás és kész


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

Én még nem tartok a ráadásnál,szomorkodom..........


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

én is most regisztráltam. nem nagyon tudom mi hogy van itt


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Ez tőlem az első hozzászólás


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

Ráadás, ráadás-hol van az még! De el is felejtettem hol tartottam a számolásban............


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

hello


----------



## f10 (2010 Május 14)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt, és naponta látogatom


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zeuszka1 írta:


> én is most regisztráltam. nem nagyon tudom mi hogy van itt



Megtalálsz mindent, csak számolj egyenlőre mondjuk *11*


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

mi ujság


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

gyogyika!milyen az ido BP.n?


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

icaili írta:


> Megtalálsz mindent, csak számolj egyenlőre mondjuk *11*


 
kösz a segítséget.


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

jó kis oldal


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

10


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

sok erdekeseget lehet itt olvasni


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

:-()


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

Na nem baj majd megnezem a neten


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

hobbim : olvasas, horgászat


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

10.


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zeuszka1 írta:


> jó kis oldal



Igen, az remélem már összejött a 20 és nemcsak egy híján vagyok


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

11


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

megneztem


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zeuszka1 írta:


> hobbim : olvasas, horgászat



Horgászni nem szoktam, pedig a halat szeretem, de olvasni azt igen. Jó fogást kívánok neked


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

ez nem szerencses szam


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

hamar összejött


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

milecsaba írta:


> megneztem



Mit néztél meg?


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

en is szeretek horgaszni


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

Gyogyikatol kerdesztem milyen ido van BP-n,de nem valaszolt.Azt neztem meg.Egyebkent Szia!


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

Köszi de én is kezdő horgásznak mondom magam. Apukámmal szoktam kijárni. Én nagyon szerettem a bajai halászlét. Mivel itt lakok a közelében.
Az igazi hobbim az olvasás. Mindent elolvasok amit csak szerettek: krimi, Dan Brown könyv.


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

jó kis kikapcsolódás


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

milecsaba írta:


> Gyogyikatol kerdesztem milyen ido van BP-n,de nem valaszolt.Azt neztem meg.Egyebkent Szia!



Szia! Hűvös idő van, sokszor esett az eső, dörgött, villámlott.


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A bölcs
egyenes és mást meg nem rövidít,
önzetlen és mást meg nem károsít,
igaz és semmit meg nem hamisít,
fény, de nem vakít.


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A távollét csökkenti a közepes szerelmet - gyarapítja az erőset, mint ahogy a szél kioltja a lámpát, de szítja a tüzet. Francois de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

16


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Előfordul, hogy amire vágysz, ott van az orrod előtt. Csak ki kell nyitnod a szemed, hogy észrevedd. Meg Cabot


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

-4+1


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A nagy embereket nem szerencséjük, hanem erényes életük alapján kell megítélni. Cornelius Nepos


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Az ember nem folytat olyan életet, amelyet még maga előtt sem mer védelmezni! Thomas Mann


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

horgászat közül a feederezés az én választásom.


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Az ember annál gazdagabb, minél többről tud lemondani. Henry David Thoreau


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Bármi, amit birtokolni érdemes,
Azt megosztani is
Érdemes. Sri Chinmoy


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zso300 írta:


> A bölcs
> egyenes és mást meg nem rövidít,
> önzetlen és mást meg nem károsít,
> igaz és semmit meg nem hamisít,
> fény, de nem vakít.



Milyen igaz....


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A gyűlölet magától visszaszáll azokra, akik táplálják. Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

Thomass Manntól olvastam a mario és a varázslót


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zeuszka1 írta:


> horgászat közül a feederezés az én választásom.


Csak tudnám mit jelent a feederezés?


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

17


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A felhő nem tudja, miért épp erre száll, s miért épp ily sebesen. Érzi a késztetést: most erre van az út. De az ég tudja az okot és a célt minden felhő mögött, s tudni fogod te is, ha elég magasra szállsz, hogy túlláss a láthatáron. Richard Bach


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A szellem egyetlen mozdulatában benne van az élet összes törvénye. Egyetlen csepp vízben benne van a végtelen óceán rejtélye. Hermész Triszmegisztosz


----------



## zeuszka1 (2010 Május 14)

;-)


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik. Wass Albert


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Átcsaphat feletted a hullámok hada,
Sorsod lehet mostoha,
Vésd fel hangjegyekkel a háborgó égre,
Légy most te a béke temploma.  Ossian


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Valamiképp olybá tűnsz ma már
ahogy a valótlan is van
(a maga módján)
ahogy a hazugság
olykor még hihető is
- csak éppen nem igaz. Simonyi Imre


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Bob Dylan


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá. Dave Weinbaum


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

Két szem összevillanásában néha nagyobb titok rejlik, mint húsz év házasság történetében. Müller Péter


----------



## zso300 (2010 Május 14)

utyám jön, hogy kitöltse a hűtlen barátok által hagyott űrt a szívemben. Nincs benne irigység, rosszakarat vagy gyűlölet. Nem árulja el a titkaimat, nem lesz féltékeny a sikereimre, és nem leli örömét a bánatomban. George Eliot


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

A feederezes finom szerelekkel vekony zsinorral es vekony nagyon eros bottal tortenik.Nem hasznalnak kapasjelzot.A bot gorbulesebol veszik eszre a kapast


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

zeuszka csak számol, én meg még mindíg nem tudom mi az a feederezés.....


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

rgqr3grg


----------



## icaili (2010 Május 14)

*Feederezés*



milecsaba írta:


> A feederezes finom szerelekkel vekony zsinorral es vekony nagyon eros bottal tortenik.Nem hasznalnak kapasjelzot.A bot gorbulesebol veszik eszre a kapast



Köszönöm szépen


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

t345t53t1t


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

wefwef3


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

rt34t134t3


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

...


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

34r34t34t


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

hthhtua


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

íyxcv


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

fwfwgggeg


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

.


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

efrezhrwthrwth


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

"Az emberiség átlagos alvásigénye - *csak még öt perc* "


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

te is el vagy


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

regethrzjetj


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

fretgq34ghgerg


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

hjkkll


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

rgqerghehwrh


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

fewefwrt34t


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

ofh


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

ojgvmc


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

fwefwrgqergqer


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

A tényből kiindulva, hogy a Teremtő az emberek intelligenciáját korlátozta, igen sportszerűtlennek tűnik, hogy az ostobasággal nem tette ugyanezt. /Konrad Adenauer/


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

wőoeti utuuo


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

ewfwrgqerhg


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

pwctuoto


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

wqeqwgqerg


----------



## Rigóc (2010 Május 14)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

tzuuio


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

efwefwgwg


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

fwerfrwgsdgfrgerwg


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

wkutniot


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

19


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

csak meg lesz ez lassan


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

rgrg4rzh


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

qwertzuiopőúasdfghjkléáűíyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

rgerhqrth


----------



## crystal.x (2010 Május 14)

werg


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

1234567890


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

1234567893216549870


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

...............................................................................


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

-.-.-.--.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.---...-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 14)

Mindenkinek szép estét kivánok.


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

----------íííííííííííííííííííííííííííyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxccccccccccccccccccccvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbnnnnmmmmmmmmkkkkkkkkkjjjjjjhhhhgdf


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

nincs mit.en is koszonom az id.jar. jelentest


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 14)

És vidám hétvégét.


----------



## Anitaqweasd (2010 Május 14)

Nocsak nocsak 20nál mindenki leáll ?!?!?!


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

megvagyok hurrrrrrrra


----------



## milecsaba (2010 Május 14)

Kedves Anitaqweasd en is oroshazi vagyok


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

*vajon mi értelme*

mármint a 20 hozzászólásos akárminek...


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

*vmi*

sálálálá


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

lálálá


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

a gyorsválasz lassabb


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

üzenet


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

brrrrr


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

trrrr


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

hjaj


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

...........


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

10.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

11.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

12.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

13.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

14.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

15.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

16.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

17.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

18.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

19.


----------



## ladyrose666 (2010 Május 14)

*party* 20.


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 14)

oldalböngészésben én is ott vagyok


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 14)

ha meg esik az esö


----------



## Zsupszika (2010 Május 14)

nem tudom igaazából..


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

Tehát üzeneteket írok, hogy legyek "létjogosult":


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

fórumosan - kottailag -


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

nem tagadom,


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

érdekelnek...


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

nagyon, de nagyon.


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

Ki hitte volna,


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

hogy csak egymagam


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

írogatok.


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

tovább....


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Amikor Szókratész a méregpoharat kiitta, tagjai kihűltek, és a dermesztő halál szíve felé közeledett, még annyit mondott: Ne felejtsetek el kakast áldozni Aszklépiosznak."


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

fele megvan...


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

illetve volt,


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

mert már azon is túl vagyok...


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

„A világ s mindaz, ami él, isteni létbe süllyedt. Aki lemond, azé az öröm. Ami másé, azt ne kívánd.
 A tömeg hadd nyüzsögjön, hadd kívánjanak maguknak száz év életet. Az igazi öröm azért a tiéd. Ne ragadjon rád földi kívánság.
 Ezt a világot démoni erők lepik el és vak sötétség takarja: ide merülnek el mind haláluk után, akiknek lelke meghalt.
 Aki az élőlényeket mind önmagában tudja tartani, mint Énjének részeit, s önmagát mindabban, ami él, az nem ismeri többé a félelmet, sem a haláltól, sem mástól.
 Mert akinek minden élőlény Én lett, az felébredt; s hol marad a bánat és hol marad a gond, ha az Egyet látni tudod?
 A tudatlanok a vak sötétségben bolyonganak, de még sűrűbb sötétségben járnak azok, akik tudást tudásra halmoznak.
 Az út máshová vezet, mint ahová a tudás, vagy nem tudás. Így tanították az őskor nagy mesterei, akiknek szava reánk maradt.
 Aki tudja, hogy a tudás és tudatlanság, mindkettő elégtelen, és e kettős felismeréssel lépi át a halált, csak az halhatatlan.
 Sűrű éjszakába lép, aki azt hiszi, hogy semmivé válik; de még sűrűbb éjszakába lép, aki azt hiszi, hogy valamivé válik.
 Más az, mint valamivé, más az, mint semmivé lenni. Az ősidők mesterei így tanították, s így maradt reánk a hagyomány.
 Aki tudja, hogy nincs valamivé levés, de megsemmisülés sincs, és e kettős felismeréssel lépi át a halált, csak az halhatatlan.”


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

lassan érdekes filozófiai diskurzus születik


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

értelem az értelmetlenségek mögött


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

vagy inkább között....?


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

Szokratész volt, aki tudta semmit tudását?


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

és ez is egy tudás!?


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

Lépj hátra, s haladsz előre
Ne adj múltadra, így jutsz a jövőbe


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

vagy szerénység a tudás előtt?


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

vagy álszerénység?


----------



## kepy3 (2010 Május 14)

a mestereknél nincs ilyen, huha túl is teljesítettem a normát...
izgalommal várom a 48 órát.


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

Grüß Dich kepy3


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

Mindaz, ami fény, a lélekhez képest halvány. Mindaz, ami finom, a lélekhez képest durva. Mindaz, ami könnyű, a lélekhez képest nehéz. Mindaz, ami élet, a lélekhez képest halál. Mindaz, ami van, a lélekhez képest nincs. Ezért mondták a régiek, hogy a lélek a fényes, az anyagtalan, az élet, az egyetlen létező, s az egyetlen valóság.


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Az út, mely szóba-fogható,
nem az öröktõl-való;
a szó, mely rája-mondható,
nem az örök szó.
Ha neve nincs: ég s föld alapja;
ha neve van: minden dolgok anyja."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Az út üres,
de mûködését abba sose hagyja.
És mélységes,
mindennek õsatyja.
Élet tompítja,
görcseit oldja,
fényét fakítja,
elvegyül porba.
Megfoghatatlan
és mégis van.
Én nem tudom, ki a szülõje,
de vénebb, mint a tünemények õse."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Minden út - jó út, ami elvezet valahova."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Ne légy szent, ne vezessen téves bölcselet, de légy ember."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Jobbat keresve gyakran jót veszítünk."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Ahol gyalulnak, ott repül a forgács."


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 14)

Hasznos időtöltésben van itt részünk.


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Az anyagi természetben élő, nehéz anyagi testben lakó ember hajlandó a világot anyagi természetnek és nehéz anyagi testnek látni. Ez az, amit érzékeivel tapasztal; ez a felszín és legfelső réteg, amit lát, hall, tapint; amin jár, amit megfog, amit megeszik. Énjéről azt hiszi, hogy ez a nehéz anyagtest; érzéseiről azt hiszi, hogy a test állapotát jelzik; gondolatairól azt hiszi, hogy a test életének tapasztalatai és elhatározásai; a természetről azt hiszi, hogy megfogható, felforgatható, megtanulható, eltehető, szétszedhető, megehető. A tévedést a fátylak káprázat volta idézi."


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"Solvere volo et solvi volo.
Salvare volo et salvari volo.
Generare volo et generari volo.
Cantare volo et cantari volo.
Saltate cuncti!
Ornare volo et ornari volo.
Lucerna sum tibi, ille qui me vides.
Janua sum tibi, quicunque me pulsas.
Qui vides quod ago, tace opera mea."


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

gyűljön az a 20


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

kellene nekem egy e-book


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"A változó kínja a változatlan belégzése. A változó öröme a változatlan kilégzése."


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)




----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"A hullámokat az számlálja, aki sötétben hallgatja a hullámverést, és
nem az, aki látja a tengert."


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

haladok...


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

"A teljes lét: élet-nélküli.
A teljes öröklét: idő-nélküli.
A teljes működés: változás-nélküli.
A teljes hatalom: erő-nélküli.
A teljes bölcsesség: gondolat-nélküli.
A teljes szeretet: érzés-nélküli.
A teljes jóság: irány-nélküli.
A teljes boldogság: öröm-nélküli.
A teljes zengés: hang-nélküli."


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

Mindenki a maga szerencséjének a pogácsa.


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

Üdvözlet Pix, mindent bele


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

vagy cseresznyéjének.


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

üdv, neked is!  meglesz az a 20 hamar, ha így haladunk


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

3


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

2


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

1


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

hát ezzel megvolnál


----------



## Nap MagUra (2010 Május 14)

ettől függetlenül nem enged, ugyan azt kapom legyen 20 hsz és 2 napos reg.
bár mindkettő megvan, mégse enged...


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

én még melózhatok


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

hát akkor ez kicseszés... mennyit kell még várni?


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

azért összehozom a 20-at, még valamire jó lehet


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

Néma gyereknek az anyja se látja a fától az erdőt.


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

13


----------



## nyuszababa (2010 Május 14)

:d


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

lehet hogy most már számolgatni fogok, így este fél11 után nem vagyok valami hű de kreatív...


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

jéé egy új ember  szia nyuszababa


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

hmmm


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

akkor megint csak én szenvedek már


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

de már csak 3-at kell összehoznom


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

sőt, már csupán kettőt.


----------



## Pix (2010 Május 14)

és az UTOLSÓ ! 
jó éjszakát mindenkinek aki esetleg még szenvedni fog errefelé =)


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 14)

Mára ennyit holnap fojtathatjuk.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Sok jo konyv van itt


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Hol lehet megnezni mennyi hozzaszolasom van?


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Aha latom mar.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

htka.hu


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Tovabb


----------



## hapi3000 (2010 Május 14)

Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!v


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Kell varni 20 masodpercet.


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Akkor eszek gombas makaronit


----------



## hapi3000 (2010 Május 14)

Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!Jelen!


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Kenyerrel


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Elfogyik a PUFAM


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Keves mar a csempesz pufa


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

A bolti pufa draga


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

A csempesz pufa fele arban van


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Mar csak 5 kell


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Gavrila nagyon fosveny


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Azt hiszem Gavrila pattintgatja Lilit


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Kocsog ez a Gavrila


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Nagy gaz lessz


----------



## Claark (2010 Május 14)

Na, allitolag megvan


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Sziasztok! Titeket is szivat a kereső, vagy csak engem?


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Sziasztok! Titeket is szivat a kereső, vagy csak engem?



Tegnap folyamatosan kaptam a priviket a duplázásért


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Tegnap folyamatosan kaptam a priviket a duplázásért



Pedig aktívan használtam a keresőt


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Apránként majd csak


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Apránként majd csak



Összejön a


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Összejön a



20 "értelmes" válasz


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Azért valaki elmagyarázhatná,


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Azért valaki elmagyarázhatná,



hogy ennek mi értelme van.


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Na már csak öt értelmes kell a boldogsághoz


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

nem is mert csak négy


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> nem is mert csak négy



Tisztára mint a Beliczai a Showder klubban


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

bogac írta:


> Tisztára mint a Beliczai a Showder klubban



Össze-vissza beszél ez a lány. egyszer azt mondja, hogy 2 hónapos terhes, négy hét múlva meg azt,hogy három hónapos.


----------



## bogac (2010 Május 14)

Ildike, kért már nekem időpontot a patológiára? (és ez nem vicc)


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 14)

aa


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

brindzaturo írta:


> aa


bcd


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

na bUM!


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Pumpa


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Hogy mire nem képes egy apa, ha a lánya Lola - Titokban álmodoztunk c. dalát akarja elénekelni.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

darálom a 20 posztot!


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Ha ezt elvileg 20*20 másodperc alatt teljesíteni lehet, akkor mért kell szivatni az embereket?


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Karaoke


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Kell az a Lola alap!


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Tudod? A Titokban álmodoztunk című.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Nincs két napom. Holnap már elő akarja adni.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Az énektanárnéni akarja, hogy fellépjen.


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

20!


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

Biztos ami biztos 21


----------



## brindzaturo (2010 Május 15)

A fenébe! Figyelmetlen voltam.
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás **és **legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához!*
Szóval hiába a 20 hozzászólás kell a 2 nap.
Ebből sem lesz holnap éneklés.
Megyek máshova keresgélni!


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

könyv 1


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Én is nagyon szeretnék már túl lenni a 20 hozzászóláson, de lássuk be, ez kell


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Egyébként azt olvastam itt valahol, hogy egy feltöltés is hozzászólásnak számít.


----------



## kusztosd (2010 Május 15)

Én szeretnék feltölteni egy pár könyvet, és persze letölteni is. Valahogy még mindig nem sikerült csatolnom fájlt.


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

a


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

tippet


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

élni


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

fogok


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

a lehetőséggel


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

Úgy


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

tűnik,


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

hogy


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

működik


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

a módszer,


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

legalább


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

is


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

a számlálóállás


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

erről


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

tanúskodik.


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

A szabály


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

az


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

szabály.


----------



## Leutisz (2010 Május 15)

Köszi!


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

esgg sd hd h sh


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

fdh


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

gjghjjhk7967967


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

fgjf jh fjjhffjdjf dhf hdghg


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

fdhdgsd


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

gsgsdsds ettete et etetewtwtetwe


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

srqwfwa


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

trrhdhrrh


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

qwqrw rwqrqwe rqw qw qw qw qw qwwe665688578576


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

esaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

gdfgs


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

pitch madafaka


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

gfdsfh hdfh


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

tttttrewq


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

daffoisoi56


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

rrrsydy


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

iuooooooooo


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

asdgwww.sas.com


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

afsaf fas asdaa


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

ratatttaatatataratatata


----------



## netuddki123 (2010 Május 15)

ffdydy


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

ribizli


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

sárgarépa


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

őszibarack


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

uborka


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

jégretek


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

csillagtök


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

karalábé


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

burgonya


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

petrezselyem


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

első


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

paradicsom


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

második


----------



## avictor (2010 Május 15)

:..:


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

harmadik


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

lassú, na jó, ki kell várni 20 másodpercet


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

ez lesz már az ötödik


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

tudok gépelni, túl gyors vagyok


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

jön a hetedik


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

kicsit macerás, de megéri, mert találtam itt valamit, amit nagyon régóta kerestem


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

1) Köszönöm az ötletet, enélkül tényleg nem jutnék 1-ről 2-re.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Jó kis oldal, remek anyagok vannak feltöltve, ezúton is köszönöm!


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

2) Egy google keresés eredményeként jutottam ide.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

...éééééééééééssss, íme a tizedik!


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Kell még tíz.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

3) Remélem, hogy a gyors hozzászólás is számít.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Elindult a visszaszámlálás. Kilenc...


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

4) Együtt számoljuk az üzeneteket.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Nyolc


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

5) Ez már az ötödik.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Megy a számláló, úgyhogy szerintem számít a gyors válasz is.  Remélem.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

6) Egy újabb szabállyal szembesültem, várni kell 20 mp-et a két üzenet között, ergo ne legyünk túl gyorsak vagy mohók.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Még hat


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

aha, és én tíz ujjal vakon gépelek!


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

még négy!


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

és kicsit talán mohó is vagyok, mert találtam valamit, amitől nagyon fellelkesültem!


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

már csak kettő és elköszönök! jó volt veled, eltelt a sok 20 másodperc!


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

7) Tehát Arany után kutattam.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

és íme az utolsó!!! pá-pá!


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

8) Nem vagyok gyakorlott Arany-ásó.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

9) Sőt egyáltalán semmilyen aranyásó sem vagyok.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

10) Tehát az én aranyam a János utónevet viseli.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

11) Tőle pedig egy verset kerestem.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

12) Ez a családi kör című.


----------



## allhana (2010 Május 15)

Még nem tudok letölteni, úgy tűnik, ki kell várnom a két napot. :-( Pedig nekem a regem régebbi, csak eddig nem voltak meg a hozzászólásaim. (?)


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

13) Ráadásul hangos versre vágytam.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

14) Nagy örömömre a google kidobott egy mp3-as találatot.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

15) Gáti Oszkár előadásában.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

16) Nekem is vagy egy jó kis gyűjteményem.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

16) De a családi kör sajnos hiányzik belőle.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

18) Hoppá, az előbb elszámoltam magam. már csak kettő.


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

19) Már csak egy...


----------



## amak056 (2010 Május 15)

20) Itt a vége, fuss el véle...


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok nekem 2 karaoke szám kéne :
Hooligans - hotel mámor
Vikidál Gyula - az élet szép.
ha valaki tud segíteni megköszöném!!!!
hali


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

2 hogy megkeressem


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

3 hogy az ami kell


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

4 mert még nem tudok így érvényesülni


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

5 mert talán így jó lesz


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

6 le ne maradj semiről


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

7 nagyon tuti ez az oldal mert itt mindnet meglehet találni ami kell


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

8 és csak azért regeltem mert eltünt az összes kar fájlom!!!


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

9 este karaoke estett tartunk a kocsmában és ezért kellenek a számok!!!


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

10 még 10 hozzászólást kell írnom


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

11 és jó hogy nem fizetős az oldal


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

12 bikicsunáj


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

13 már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

14 este nagy buli lesz az biztos


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

15 már csak 5


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

16. 20 másodperc szünettel


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

17. hová mész !!!


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

18. drillfullpokerem volt


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

19. van egy pár felhasználó az oldalon!!!!!!


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

20. kész végem van !!!!


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

magyarország


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

még sokszor kell 20 mp-et várnom


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

de megcsinálom


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

ez a 19309. üzenet ebben a témában


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

szerintem ebben a témában senki sem olvassa el, hogy ki mit írt


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

na még 9 üzenet és majdnem két nap XD


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

ma május 15-e van


----------



## 25cent (2010 Május 15)

és 9:33


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok hnemtudok lehuzni zenét walaki lehuzná nekkem lados zsuzsitól a gondolj rám??? ere az email címre kulgyéttek már ell [email protected] koszíí kiss


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok hnemtudok lehuzni zenét walaki lehuzná nekkem lados zsuzsitól a gondolj rám??? ere az email címre kulgyéttek már ell [email protected] koszíí kiss


----------



## wera511 (2010 Május 15)

segíícsennek


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## Gery Q (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

igazán


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

remek


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

az oldal


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

, sok


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

könyvet


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

találtam


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

meg


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

itt


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

amit


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

régóta


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

keresek


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

*Miéer?*

Miért kell 20 hozzászólás és 48 óra ahhoz h letudjunk vmit tölteni??


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

Az élet barátok nélkül olyan, mint a kert virágok nélkül.


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

Nem kell, hogy a fél világ a barátunk legyen, csak az igaz barátokat tudjuk megtartani.


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

"Nem az az igazi barát, aki ha nevetsz, veled nevet,
Hanem az, aki ha sírsz, letörli könnyeidet. "


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

Bocsi de kell vmit írnom h összegyűjjön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

még


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

kell kb


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

olyan...


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

15 hozzászólás....kb...


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

am tök jó lenne az oldal ha nem kellenének a hozzászólások meg a 48 óra a letöltéshez...


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

remélem itt sok zenét megtalálok....


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

de jóó h van itt ilyen 5let izéé...XD


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

*Kicsit vicces*

Kicsit vicces ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog, főleg annak figyelembe vételével, hogy az oldal programozója javasolja, hogy írhatunk halandzsát is, hogy meglegyen a 20... na mindegy. Ez az első!


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Akkor ez a második. Kell a Komár Mambo Italiano -ja...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Azért kell, mert nincs meg máshol.


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

14-15 éves fiúk felvehetnek msn-re: [email protected]


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

De valyon miért nincs meg máshol?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Jól énekelhető, fasza karaoke szám, és ez az első hely, ahol látom.


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Pedig nem most kezdtem a karaoke -t.


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Komár - Mambó Italiano... Mikor tölthetem már le végre?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Komár - Mambó Italiano... Mikor tölthetem már le végre? Nem tudom...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

MEg van már legalább a 10?


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

persze mások is ha akarnak....


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Az a baj, hogy fullra nem tudom hol tartok...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Mindjárt teszek egy próbát a Komárra...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Hát ezek szerint még nincs meg.


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Akkor növeljük tovább a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

űjut eszembe, ez az oldalam: http://karaokehazibuli.atw.hu


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Én csináltam. Nem rossz, ugye?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Itt van karaoke, festészet, a régi zenekarok...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Ja és van egy kis blog is...


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

köszönöm szépen h vki egyetért velemkiss


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Na nézzük, mi van még. Sokat járok karaoke -zni.


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

nem...nem rossz!!sőt naon tetszik...csak a hozzászólásos dolog zavaros egy kicsit...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Nincs jó hangom, de egy kicsit tudok énekelni.


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

És a lelkesedésemmel sincs semmi baj...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

élj a mának


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

megnézem a laodat


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Általában reggelig szoktuk nyomni...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

a


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

*lapodat


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Jó lenne


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

szaszaaa13 - köszi, hogy megnézed. Írd emg majd, hogy tetszett -e.


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

hmmhmmm


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

összeszednem azt


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

miez?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

szia aricsajszi22. tetszik a neved. Jól nézel ki?


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

a 20


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

sztem ezt az oldalt már megtaláltam mikor kerestem karaoke-kat


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

amúgy ki tudja hányál tart?


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

pikpik


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Hol lehet megnézni, írtunk -e már 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

jéééé megvan a 20 hozzászólásom....


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Hozászólást, . mert érdekelne pár letöltés.


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

igen


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

23


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Szia szecsam
Annyira nem nézek ki jól
Te jól nézel ki?


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

nemtok semmit


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

iga hirtelen


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Amúgy nem csak emiatt regiztem,


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

Sajnos nekem még csak 1 van


----------



## szaszaaa13 (2010 Május 15)

na én lépek mindenki aki akar felvehet msn-re: [email protected]


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

hüüm nekem ez gyanús


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

de itt lel rá az ember sok klasz dologra, amit máshol nem találni meg!


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

kivan kanadából??


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

aricsajszi... hát igen. Nem nézek ki rosszul. De nem vagyok az a tipikus szép fiú...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

aricsajszi vagy myvip -en, vagy iwiw -en?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

komolyan nem tudom erre a 20 hozzászólásra mi szükség van


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

lol


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

ez a következő


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

na még egyet-


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

Hajnalban még a nap is más


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

sok jó dolog van ezen az oldalon, már nagyon várom, hogy megnézhessem.


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

hmmhmmhmm


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Nem ezzzen a néven vagyok azokon az oldalakon.!


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

*.*

Hej-hej, oksa
Köszi!
Tényleg Kanadában élő magyarok vagytok?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

Szerintem én már több mint 20 -at írtam


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

de ma folytatodik a party esteeeeeee


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

aricsajszi - milyen néven vagy azokon az oldalakon?


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Most miért lett linkelt szöveg az amit előbb írtam?


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

én az vagyok itt élek torontóban


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

Azta mennyien vagyunk fönt egyszerre


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

hej-haj


----------



## footy (2010 Május 15)

Tényleg vannak olyan zenék amik máshol nem


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

oh ééértem


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

végre engedj már letölteni... please


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

A saját nevemen. De azt nem árulom el_!!!


----------



## footy (2010 Május 15)

Tényleg vannak olyan zenék amik máshol nem...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

jaja


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

ez a negyedik lesz nekem  A kicsa gyere velem rózsát szedni kell karaokéval...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

Bkicsunáááj


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

mert nővérem esküvőjén azt szeretném elénekelni neki...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

na meek mindjárt a facebookra


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

szecsam -te ezzen a neveden vagy fent?
Te elárulnád nekem, ha kérdezném?


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

vicsáj


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

tovább, tovább...


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

ma még f1 is lessz


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

go fernandoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

aricsajszi - tetszik ez a többszörös feltételes mód...  Igen szecsam, de lehet, hogy Szűcs Attila Hódmezővásárhely, vagy Mártély


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

torontoban milyen az idő?


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

na nézzük, haladunk -e


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

hajaj


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

rohadtul kezdem unni...


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

amúgy csak most regisztráltam, szóval még várnom kell két napotXD


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

de szecsam,neked már 40 hozzászólásod van...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, ráadásul májusban regeltem, akkor mi a tökömér nem enged letölteni ez a nyomorult oldal... ???????????


----------



## Balika10 (2010 Május 15)

hmmhmmm


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

szecsam - Nahát te aztán bátor ember vagy!


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

annmary - akkor szerinted miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

oh, én már összegyűjtöm azt a húszat


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

szecsam - Nahát te aztán bátor ember vagy!

Miért?


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

szecsam- Én nem szeretem nyilvánosan megadni az adtaimat {nevem, meg hozzá a lakhelyem}...


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

Hát figyi, fogalmam sincs...csak bal oldalt látom, hogy oda van írva, ki mennyi üzenetet írt...


----------



## szecsam (2010 Május 15)

ötlet, valaki?


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

de remélem nem fölöslegesen töltöm itt a perceket...


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Na ez lesz a 14.ik üzenetem


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

mondjuk lehet, hogy hetente ellenőrzi vki, hogy kinek mennyi hozzászólása van, és aztán engedélyezi a letöltést...


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

15-ik


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

16.-ik


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

nekem isXD
És ennek gondolom a célja az lenne, h ne ezt csináljuk, hogy följövünk és fölösleges dolgokat írunk pl 1
Hanem gyakran nézegessük az oldalt...


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

elvagy scooterfan


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Ha elérem a 20-adik üzit,


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

te szecsam itt vagy még?


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

hát, erre mit is mondhatnék


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

kíváncsi leszek enged e letölteni.


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

Akkor mit fogsz csinálni?


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

hány napja vagy fönn az oldalon?


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

19....


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

mármint te aricsajszi?


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

most értem el a 20.ikat


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

hajrá hajrá annmary1212


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

huhúúú! nekem is megvan


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Ja én 2009 decemberében regiztem.


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

gyerünk scooterfan...hűűű én ezt már élvezem  na jó, elmentem, további szenvedést!!


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

mondjuk....7 vagy 8


----------



## annmary1212 (2010 Május 15)

oh értem... szal további jó szenvedést


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

köszi


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

szia


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Tévedtem...
Nem elég ide húszor írni, meg nem elég a régi regisztráció.
Tölteni akkor sem lehet....


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

Ismeritek Fecske Csaba versét?
 Jó leszek
* Ezentúl jó leszek*
* állíthatom*
* reggeltől estig*
* tetőtől talpig*
* csupa jó leszek*
* a füleimet ezentúl*
* mindig megmosom*
* rendbe rakom a ruhám*
* tiszták lesznek a körmeim*
* köszönök szépen mindenkinek*
* azt teszem csak*
* ami szép és jó*
* ha már jó leszek*
* és ezután az leszek!*
* nem verekszem*
* nem csúfolkodom*
* nem húzom meg a lányok haját*
*semmit sem teszek*
* amit nem szabad*
* a legeslegjobb gyerek én leszek*
* ha majd nagy leszek*
* mert ezt a sok jóságot*
* észben tartani azért*
* nem tudja egy ilyen kis gyerek!*


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

Nekem ez a kedvenc versem


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

akkor hiába töröm magam?


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

azért elmegyek 20 ig


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

remélem sikerül


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

na még egy utolsó


----------



## Scooterfan (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Hú köszi!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Reg. már régen meg volt.


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Canada forever


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Az eső csak hull...egyre hull...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

István a király...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Music, tabletennis, womens...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

A jó pálinka vérré válik.


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Egészségetekre!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Mi egy vérből valók vagyunk!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Ismerős Arcok


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Talán a legszebb dal.


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

És nagyon fontos értékeke hordoz!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Összefogás!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Nincs gyűlölet...


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

na vajon összejön-e nektek?


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

...csak szeretet!


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

a mi érdekünk...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

...s a világé is...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Isten minket...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

...úgy segítsen!


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Na végre! De jó! Sikerült
Csak várni kelett egy kicsit


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

...amen...


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Szép és szebb jövőt!


----------



## aricsajszi22 (2010 Május 15)

Sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

Mi hordoz fontos értékeket? A pálinka, az István a király vagy az összefogás???


----------



## TigRea (2010 Május 15)

Így legyen! ...köszönöm!


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

Türelem, rózsát terem ...


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

manapság mindennek megvan az ára ... a 20 hozzászólás nagyon kedvező ár azért, amikhez hozzáférhetünk az oldalon


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói.”
(Alphonse Karr)​


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Ha a sikernek van titka, akkor az abban a képességben rejlik, hogy megértjük a másik ember nézőpontját, és az ő szemszögéből is látjuk a dolgokat, nem csak a sajátunkéból.”
(Henry Ford)​


----------



## martamami (2010 Május 15)

Gyorsan kéne a letölthető állatos kép! A hozzászólások egy napra eshetnek ?


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“A világ legtöbb fontos dolgát olyan emberek érték el, akik akkor is tovább próbálkoztak, amikor már semmi sem segített.”
(Dale Carnegie)​


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

„Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást.” (Stephen Dolly)


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Vicces az élet: másokról azt hisszük, hogy velük minden rendben van, ők viszont rólunk hiszik ugyanezt.​ Végeredményben olyanoktól tartunk, akik tőlünk tartanak.”​ (Andrew Matthews)​


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]“A lehetetlen nem tény, hanem vélemény.” [/FONT] [FONT=&quot](Muhammad Ali) [/FONT]​


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]*“Amikor a változás szelei fújnak, a kétkedők falakat húznak fel, 
*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*az optimisták pedig vitorlákat.”
*[/FONT]​


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]*“Ha küzdesz, veszíthetsz,*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* ha nem küzdesz, veszítettél!” *[/FONT]


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]“Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben a nehézséget látja; [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.”
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](Winston Churchill)[/FONT]​


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Panaszkodtam, hogy nincs cipőm, amíg nem találkoztam olyannal, akinek nincs lába.”


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

0


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy rá,​ akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz.”
(Henry Ford)​


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

hello


----------



## nagyemese (2010 Május 15)

“Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!”
(Mark Twain)​


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

mit is írjak?


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

1.2.3.


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

de jó neked!


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

már összejött


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

a 20 üzid


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

-1


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

???


----------



## herbi14 (2010 Május 15)

próba


----------



## footy (2010 Május 15)

A


----------



## footy (2010 Május 15)

B


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

B


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

hát akkor C


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

%


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

1+1=2


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

2+2=4


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

és 1


----------



## Randi79 (2010 Május 15)

+1 ráadás


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 15)

*üdv*

HELLÓ 
TÖK JÓAZ OLDAL


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 15)

*C*

5


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 15)

*vgg*

fdf


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 15)

*woodiwiss*

jók a könyvek


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Engem is aggasztott de most, hogy ezt elolvastam már nem tűnik olyan nagyon nehéznek. Köszi


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Nagyon jók a könyvek


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Remélem, hogy megtalálom itt azokat a könyveket amiket már régóta kerestem.


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

A barátnőm ajánlotta az oldalt és azt mondta, hogy nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt.


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Imádok olvasni


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Lol


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

??????????????????


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Jó hogy végre hétvége van


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Remélem ,hogy összejön a 20hsz


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

Jó topic, köszi!


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

11. üzi


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Egyettértek


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

Hogyan lehet itt a privát üzeneteket elolvasni?


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

2 csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

Mert a böngészőm nem engedte a felugró ablakot és többet sosem jelent meg, hogy van új üzenetem.


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

há-rom


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

13.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

Légyszi segítsetek


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

4 nemtom sajna


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Ha én azt tudnám


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

?


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Bárcsak tudnék


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

6 ilyen király topicba se vótam még.


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

De sajnos nem tudok még új vagyok


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

Senki nem tudja?


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

hét


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Én se


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

8 életemben először járok itt fent.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

Köszi azért


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Már csak 2 kell


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

9 az má majdnem tíz


----------



## Ro9218 (2010 Május 15)

Nincs mit


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

én másodjára


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

tíz, nincsen mit, sajnos.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

De látom ez a topic mozog a leggyorsabban


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

tííízenegy


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

12 pörgős XD


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

13 remélem szerencsét hoz.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

14 megy ez.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

biztos vagyok benne


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

15 .........


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

nah aszem keresek egy helyet ahol valaki tud segíteni privát üzi ügyben


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 15)

sziasztokkkkkk 16


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

tízenhat , hat hat hat


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

17 sok sikert!!!


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

18


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

19 mégegyköll


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

20 yeeeah!!!


----------



## Sylly (2010 Május 15)

Mindenkinek további szép napot!


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

nos első és legfontosabb hogy le lehessen tölteni a 20 hozzászólás, ez már egy


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

a második és szintén fontos a regisztráció ez megvolt, ez már 2


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

harmadik dolog a 2 nap várakozás


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

csak el ne felejtsem 48 óra alatt hogy mit akartam letölteni...


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

bár talán ezzel nem lesz gond...


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

majd felirom valahová


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

igaz az mindig gond szokott lenni mert sose tudom hova irtam


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

de majd kipostitelem a windows asztalra


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

jó is az, azzal már csak annyi gond van hogy annyira a szemem előtt van hogy nem veszem észre


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

a másik gond pedig hogy szinte sosem nézem az asztalt...


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

mert ha használom a gépet akkor nem azt fogom nézegetni


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

logikus nem?


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

ezért nem is nagyon értem a csilivili asztali kiegészirőket


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

sőt ikon sincs kinn az asztalon, minden a totalcommanderben


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

nekem lényegében az az asztalom


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

tökéletes nem úgy min a win intéző


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

node akkor jöhetne a kérdés hogy miért is használok wint ha ennyi gondom van vele, hát azért mert a mac nem tetszik


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

a linux pedig nem az én világom, tapasztalat után megállapitva


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

annyira meg nem vagyok sem vállalkozó kedvű sem pedig geek hogy ezeknél alternativabb oprendszer után nézzek


----------



## chickentucky (2010 Május 15)

no mindegy köszönöm a figyelmet, bár erősen kétlem hogy bárki is elolvasná ezt a topikot... de segond, én ezt itt most befejeztem mármint az idefirkálást

b


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

*....*

nagyon jó a milágrosz


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Mili a kedvencem


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Vad angyal


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Vad angyal a legjobb sorzat


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Vad angyal a legjobb sorzat .


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Vad angyal a legjobb sorzat .-.-.-.-


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

*Köszönöm*

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Vad angyal a legjobb sorzat bár csak ujra vetitenék


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

Sok jó dolog van itt.


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

A jó sorozatokat miért nem ismétlik?


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

:d


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

Szösz; te is regist.


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Ti tudjátok honnan tudnám megszerezni a Sebzett Sziveket Siempre Te Amaré.??????Nagyon szeretném megszerezni


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

Próbáld meg letölteni!


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Már mindenütt megnéztem de sehol semmi


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

És akkor nézed, amikor csak akarod.


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Próbáltam de nem is találtam olyan oldalt ahol ez lehetséges lenne


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Tudtok valami cimet ahonnan leszedhetném?


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Nagyon szeretném megszerezni


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

Itt nézted már?
www.jancsiweb.com


----------



## Ágó82 (2010 Május 15)

Itt sorozatok vannak. Dögivel.


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Ha tudtok segiteni küldjétek a cimet a [email protected]


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Nem itt még nem nagyon köszönöm máris nézem


----------



## natus0922 (2010 Május 15)

Megnéztem de ott sincs fent hmmm hogy hol lehet meg????!!!!!!!


----------



## kangaroo_girl (2010 Május 15)

a


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Egy


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

munkatársamnak


----------



## jukati (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok!
Még csakmost ismerkedem ezzek a hoalppal.
Előszörreelégbonyolrtnak tűnik.
De remélem mihamarabb könnyebben tájékozódom majd benne.


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

kéne


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

4. osztályos


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

szövegértéshez


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

anyag.


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Hát


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

ezért


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

vagyok


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

ilyen


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

piszkosul


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

szétszórt.


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

De legalább


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

van lehetőség


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

20 hozzászólásra kínlódás nélkül.


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Bár még így sem tudok letölteni.


----------



## zsé5 (2010 Május 15)

köszönöm


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Nem tudja valaki miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

*ok*

remelem igy jo lesz


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

es


----------



## amyrush (2010 Május 15)

*gf*

g


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

ossze


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

fog


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

gyulni


----------



## munin (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*köszönöm l*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*kéoglk*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*d kszi és bocsi*

ez nagyon értelmetlen lesz, de ezt 20x be kell masolnom, kulonben nem tudom letölteni a lányomnak a háziját


----------



## csomaadr (2010 Május 15)

*gfngvn g*

hgmjgn


----------



## Pepita (2010 Május 15)

Most már tudok letölteni!


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

köszönöm


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

köszi


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

köszike


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

kösszzi


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

köcce


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 8 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 13 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

már én kérek elnézést


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

remélem senkinek nem kell ezt olvasnia


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

tizenhárom


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

o


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

p


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

q


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

r


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

04378cvh


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

s


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

21


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

xyfdfjh54


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

fh435


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

dsgafhsrt52


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

ddfjk14


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## szabolcsu (2010 Május 15)

letöltés


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

45


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 15)

1. üzenet


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

156


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

198


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 15)

*2*

2. üzenet


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Május 15)

Remélem jól fogunk együttmüködni.


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

már megint esik


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

és mindig esik


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

de ha nemesik?


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

lehetne már jó idő


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

98


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

1254


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

kivel ?


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

az időnek?


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

kinek kinek


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

145


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

56


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

68


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

65


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

698


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

32


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

oh, szupi!


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

jó


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## zsado (2010 Május 15)

23


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

már


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

ki kapta a puszit?


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

csak


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

15


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

én nem


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

csak 15


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

14 vagy


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)




----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

8


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

aha na


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

én 10


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

itt most esik, rossz idő van


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

vagy husz de nem tom


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

a


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

cseppek kopognak az ablakon halkan


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

de bent meleg van


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

bölcsibe nem jutott jel


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

megvan


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

és ez jó


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## Kovácsné Orsi (2010 Május 15)

na még egy


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

de az oviba sem


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

4


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

tibor6505 írta:


> de az oviba sem



no még ilyet ki hallott?


----------



## tibor6505 (2010 Május 15)

megvan nekemis


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

jó egyeseknek


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

én még itt dolgozgatok rajta


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

előbb a munka, aztán a szórakozás


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

pedig fordítva igazán jobb lenne


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

nem sok értelme van ennek a szabálynak


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

*a*

a


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

mi értelme van itt duzzasztani a fórumot?


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

foglaljuk az erőforrásokat


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

nekem is egy jegyzet kéne , vizsgához , de akkor még várhatok két napot , na sebaj addig se kell tanulni


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

persze azért van


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

irjatook


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

Krysz89 írta:


> nekem is egy jegyzet kéne , vizsgához , de akkor még várhatok két napot , na sebaj addig se kell tanulni



kifogás mindig van


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

Huhuhuu


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

Krysz89 írta:


> irjatook



írj te!


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

Jaja akad de jegyzet nélkül nehéz, meg nem veszem, mert csak szabadon választható tárgy egyetemen, annyira nem fontos


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

i


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

Krysz89 írta:


> Huhuhuu



Kegyed bagoly?


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

r


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

Krysz89 írta:


> Jaja akad de jegyzet nélkül nehéz, meg nem veszem, mert csak szabadon választható tárgy egyetemen, annyira nem fontos



Akkor a vizsga sem fontos.


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

Krysz89 írta:


> r



répa retek mogyoró


----------



## kcin (2010 Május 15)

utolsót rikkant itt a rigó


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

jobb dolgom nincs mint h itt huhogjak


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

nekem még 12 wáá


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

ztz


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

Robin sherbatzky


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

sdds


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

chika booom


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

Üdv a körben


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

htt


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

ez egy értelmes hozzászóóláás


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

fkkz


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

1!!


----------



## Krysz89 (2010 Május 15)

FInal


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

6


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

8


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

15


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

16


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

17


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

18


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

19


----------



## Elle Woods (2010 Május 15)

20


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

3


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

5


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

7


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

9


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

13


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

ds


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

sds


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

ssds


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

bss


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

sb


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

bbbsd


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

bssss


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

$$$b


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

d$$


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)




----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

sssd


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

minnyámegvan


----------



## Annavi (2010 Május 15)

ettől részletesebben???


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

ddsdss


----------



## marcellusalb (2010 Május 15)

20 bejegyzés


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Jó kis oldal ez.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Nem sok ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Én megelégednék 10 el is...


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Gyorsabb lenne beírni.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Ma mai felgyorsult világban.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Vajon ezt elolvassa valaki?


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Vagy csak a google-nak írogatok.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Fura így irogatni.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Soronként.


----------



## LoOraaa (2010 Május 15)

Azt akarom, hogy ragadjon el a hév, hogy lebegj a mámortól, fakadj dalra, lejts dervis táncot. Légy eszelősen boldog, vagy legalább légy rá nyitott. A szerelem szenvedély, megszállottság, mely nélkül nem lehet élni. Légy fülig szerelmes, olyat találj, akit őrülten szeretsz, és aki ezt viszonozza. Ha szerelem nélkül mész végig az úton, akkor egyáltalán nem is éltél. ( Ha eljön Joe Black )


----------



## LoOraaa (2010 Május 15)

nemtom mit írjak


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Vajon hány embernek teszi ki a hozzászólásainak nagy részét ez a 20 darab?


----------



## LoOraaa (2010 Május 15)

kajak unatkozom.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Na most már elég lenne, ha 10 lenne a korlát.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

De sajnos 20.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Még hátra van 8.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Ezzel együtt csak 6.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Ha 15 kéne elég lenne. Ezzel a hozzászólással.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Ez is bizonyítja hogy a 20 sok.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Itt kezd rém unalmas lenni a dolog.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Pont a finishben.


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Utolsó elötti!


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Hajrá a többieknek is! Meg lehet csinálni.


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

*időjárás*

Szörnyű ez az időjárás


----------



## dlazesz (2010 Május 15)

Kb 15 percet vett el az életemből. Szörnyű!


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

Tegnap előtt délután jég esett


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 15)

Köszi a tanácsot


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

Tegnap előtt is


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

123


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

456


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

789


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

10


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

13​


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

14


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

15


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

16


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

17


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

18


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

19


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

20


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

21


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

22


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## angel60 (2010 Május 15)

23


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

*ez*

eeekiss


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

*df*

kiss


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

123455678910


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

hell


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

"Elisabeth, mért hagylak élve?"


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

heloo


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

"Rebecca, come back Rebecca!"


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

prrrrrrrr


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

hi


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

itt vagyok


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

im legeng


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

musical forever!


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

g=d


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

Jekyll & Hyde


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

10 number


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

terminator king


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

12


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

i wont sleep


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

:-d :-d


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

13-ik üzenet


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

már nem sok van nekem


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

pretty woman


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

még 5


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

petting woman


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

17-ik harcos


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

ennyi vakera!! el se hiszem


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

)))))))


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

még egy


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

202020202022020202020220


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

avatar


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

yes kiscosette, very good !!!


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

oh sole mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

13. üzenet


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

star wars


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

elegem vaaaan!!!!!!!


----------



## mohikan74 (2010 Május 15)

ciao!!!


----------



## trumel (2010 Május 15)

dlazesz írta:


> Vajon ezt elolvassa valaki?


en olvasom, igen


----------



## trumel (2010 Május 15)

mondjuk szerintem ertelmesebbet is lehetne hozzaszolni... vegul is ertheto miert kell a 20 hozzaszolas....


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

15 hónap!!!:-D


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

hello everybody


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

tanulok..:-(


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

még három....


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

the end


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

les miserables


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

ciao bello


----------



## kiscosette (2010 Május 15)

game over


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

*Köszönöm,* hogy nem tartozom senkinek
Másnak, csupán néked, mindenért néked. Ady Endre


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Ha az egyedüli ima, amit elmondasz egész életedben, így hangzana: "köszönöm", az is elegendő lenne.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Mindig mondd, hogy "köszönöm", még akkor is, ha nem gondolod komolyan.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

*Köszönöm,* amit látok:
a teremtett világot,
hogy még a rossz sem céltalan;
mindennek jelentése van.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Egyszerű ember voltam, egyszerű szavakkal,
Tele félelemmel, ja, hatalmas falakkal.
*Köszönöm,* hogy szerettél, köszönöm, hogy élhettem,
Nevem alá pedig ezt a pár kósza sort vésettem:
Születtem nyolcvan, éltem halálomig,
De végig ember voltam, aki mindig csak álmodik.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Ki miért születik meg, és mi célja a földön?
Van, kinek ez éden, de van, kinek ez börtön.
*Köszönöm,* nekem tőled válik édenné.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

*Köszönöm,* uram, jól vagyok.
(...)
Élek, és haldoklom,
ahogy eddig is.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

sziasztok!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget, és élnék is vele. (Már csak 19 hozzászólás kell.)


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm, hogy szerethetek,
számtalanszor nevethetek.

A mosolyokért hálás vagyok,
miket kapok, miket én adhatok.

Hitemet is köszönöm,
hogy megadja az örömöm.

Hálás vagyok családomért,
igaz, örök barát´imért.

Mindent köszönök Istenem!
Legfőképp hitem, s életem.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Szakad az eső. Tudom sokan unják már, de én szeretem az esőt.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

sulumbulum írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy szerethetek,
> számtalanszor nevethetek.
> 
> A mosolyokért hálás vagyok,
> ...


 

Nagyon szép!!!
Annyit fűznék hozzá, hogy köszönöm Uram, hogy felnyitottad a szemem, láthatom azt, amit eddig nem láthattam, pedig egészséges a szemem.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Már csak 16 kell.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

"A halál nem jelent semmit.
Csupán átmentem a másik oldalra.
Az maradtam, aki vagyok, és te is önmagad vagy.
Akik egymásnak voltunk, azok vagyunk mindörökre.
Úgy szólíts, azon a néven, ahogy mindig szoktál,
ne keress új szavakat.
Ne fordulj felém ünnepélyes, szomorú arccal,
folytasd kacagásod,
nevessünk együtt, mint mindig tettük.
Gondolj rám, kérj, mosolyogj rám, szólíts.
Hangozzék a nevem házunkban, 
ahogy mindig is hallható volt.
Ne árnyékolja be távolságtartó pátosz.
Az élet ma is olyan, mint volt, ma sem más,
a fonalat nem vágta el semmi, 
miért lennék a gondolataidon kívül …
csak mert a szemed most nem lát …
Nem vagyok messze, ne gondold.
Az út másik oldalán vagyok, lásd, jól van minden.
Meg fogod találni lelkemet és benne 
egész letisztult szép, gyöngéd szeretetem. 
Kérlek, légy szíves, … ha lehet, töröld le könnyeidet,
és ne sírj azért, mert annyira szeretsz engem …"

Szent Ágoston


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

már csak 14


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Aki sokat gyűjt, sokat veszthet.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Nem is olyan egyszerű összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást.
Nem vagyok egy grafomán tipus


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

A gyűlöletnek csak a szeretet vethet véget.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok!


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

"A szél ott fúj ahol akar..."


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

A félénket is bátorrá teszi a szükség.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Az Istent szerető embernek minden javára válik


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

A szerencsét könnyebb megtalálni, mint megőrizni.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

már csak 9


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

A botlás másodszorra már hiba.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Semmit sem szeret jobban a vágy, mint amit nem szabad.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

“Kisgyermek koromban nem értettem, miért csak az emberekért kell imádkoznom. Miután édesanyám lefekvés előtt megpuszilt, magamban kiegészítettem az esti imát egy általam kiötölt fohásszal valamennyi élőlényért.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Az asszony vagy szeret, vagy gyűlöl, harmadik eset nincs.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 15)

hello


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Nehezen adódik az alkalom, de könnyen elvész.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Kedves a tövis is, ha mellette a rózsa.


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

*A gyermekmosoly olyasmi, mint a tetoválás: örökre szóló műremek.*

*Jodi Lynn Picoult *


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Karácsony készül, emberek! 
Szépek és tiszták legyetek! 
Súroljátok föl lelketek, 
csillogtassátok kedvetek, 
legyetek újra gyermekek 
hogy emberek lehessetek!

Wass Albert


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

riverside írta:


> hello


 
Üdvözöllek, szeretettel!


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Bármit tanulsz, magadnak tanulod.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Ha jól számolom, már csak 5 kell


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

_"Amit akartok, hogy veletek tegyenek az emberek, ti is tegyétek velük."
Mt(7:12)_


----------



## sulumbulum (2010 Május 15)

Szükségben mutatkozik meg az igaz barát


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

*Khilon:* 
Ne legyen gyorsabb a nyelved, mint az eszed.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

*Bethlen:* 
Nem mindig lehet megtenni, amit kell, de mindig meg kell tenni, amit lehet.


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Szerintem nekem megvan a 20


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Így hát el is köszönök


----------



## jablko (2010 Május 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

Akkor legyen valami értelme is a mondatoknak:


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Aki másnak vermet ás, annak izomláza lesz!

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Nem az a baj, hogy rövid a takaró, hanem keresztbe van az ágyon! 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A munka nemesít, de nem lesz pénzed! :S

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Normális ember nem fekszik le aznap amikor felkelt. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A jó lányok a mennyből jönnek a rosszak pedig mindenhonnan. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Az álmok reggelig tartanak... 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A tehénszar nem eshet élére! 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Inkább vagyok úr a pokolban,mint szolga a mennyekben!

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Nem ugyanaz ismerni az utat és járni rajta 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Az emberi hülyeségnek csak alsó határa van! 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A jó diplomata az, aki, ha elküld a fenébe, már várod is, hogy indulhass! 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A pénz nem boldogít, csak ha van! 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Plátói szerelem = kívűlről nyalogatni a lekváros üveget... 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A Föld a Naprendszer elmegyógyintézete

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Amit szeretnél,az vagy túl messze van,vagy túl drága,vagy túl nehéz... 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]Holnap lesz hátralévő életed első napja

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

[FONT=&quot]A saját országunkban ha csak a saját nyelveden beszélsz akkor esélyed nincs munkát találni. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

A fiúknak könnyebb munkát találni, a lányoknak pedig pénzt keresni.


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

hmmm ennyi... ne legyen senki sem szerelmes, mert csak fáj ha vége...


----------



## Mili90 (2010 Május 15)

The End


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 1*

Uzenet 1


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 2*

Uzenet 2


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 3*

Uzenet 3


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 4*

Uzenet 4


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 5*

Uzenet 5


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 6*

Uzenet 6


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 7*

Uzenet 7


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 8*

Uzenet 8


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

*A becsület ma már nem divat, de még mindig népszerű.*


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 9*

Uzenet 9


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

*Vizet prédikál, és bort iszik*


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 10*

Uzenet 10


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 11*

Uzenet 11


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Nem akarok a munkámmal halhatatlanná válni. Azzal akarok, hogy nem halok meg.


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Ha meg akarod nevettetni Istent, mesélj neki a terveidről.


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Hiszek a szexben és a halálban: két olyan élmény, amelyben csak egyszer van része az embernek. 
- Woody Allen


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

A főiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülő fiú lelkébe. 
- Woody Allen


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Már hetedik éve, hogy anyósom átjön karácsonykor. Idén újítunk. Beengedjük. 
- Woody Allen


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 12*

Uzenet 12


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Az egyetlen bajom az életemmel, hogy nem valaki más vagyok.
- Woody Allen


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 13*

Uzenet 13


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Mosolyogni annyi, mint magunkról elfeledkezni mások kedvéért.


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 14*

Uzenet 14


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 15*

Uzenet 15


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra.


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 16*

Uzenet 16


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

A szex szerelem nélkül csak üres szenvedély. Viszont az üres szenvedélyek között az egyik legjobb.


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 17*

Uzenet 17


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

A nagyapám igen jelentéktelen ember volt. A temetésén a halottaskocsi ment leghátul. 
- Woody Allen


----------



## pusee (2010 Május 15)

Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem. 
- Woody Allen


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 18*

Uzenet 18


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 19*

Uzenet 19


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 20*

Uzenet 20


----------



## Bur_Attila (2010 Május 15)

*Uzenet 21*

Uzenet 21


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Kellemes időtöltést kivánok mindenkinek.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Ne várjunk a nagyra. A negativ dolgok is kellenek, mert azok erősitenek minket. Tanulhatunk belőlük.


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

1


----------



## dolasz (2010 Május 15)

2


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*A másik oldal az, ahol éppen nem vagyunk." - Bródy János*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A pesszimizmus hangulat; az optimizmus akarat." - Alain*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A becsületszó nem sokba kerül." - Herder*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük." - Eötvös*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

* 
"A gyorsaság szükséges, a sietség káros." - Szuvorov *


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A jó szándékkal kövezett út is a szakadék felé tart..." - BRoDy *


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

* 
"Mindennek megvan a szépsége, csak nem mindenki látja meg." - Konfuciusz *


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Vigyázat! A kapu harap!" - Örkény *


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A szerelem olyan bűn, amiben nem lehetünk meg cinkostárs nélkül." - Baudelaire*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Ne akarjunk bölcsnek látszani, ahol csak szerencsések voltunk." - Lessing*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A tétlenség minden rossz gyökere." - Szuvorov*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Nem boldog, aki nem akar boldog lenni." - Joubert*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Kellemesebb, ha te tudsz mindent másokról, mintha ők rólad." - Plautus*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Okos ember: azt mondja, amit én." - Ignotus*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Oszd meg őket, s uralkodj rajtuk." - XI. Lajos*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Az agyam a második legkedvesebb szervem." - Woody Allen*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"A háború: béke; A szabadság: szolgaság; A tudatlanság: erő." - Orwell*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Az egészség a hiba felismerésével kezdödik." - Epikurosz*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Az egyetlen dolog, amitől félnünk kell, maga a félelem." - Roosevelt*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Ha meghallgatod ellenfeled, félig megnyerted a csatát." - Sin Zu*


----------



## csibikegirl (2010 Május 15)

*"Az ész bajjal jár." - Gribojedov*


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

alma


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

körte


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

szilva


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

barack


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

banán


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

eper


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

szőlő


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

narancs


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

mandarin


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

kiwi


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

mangó


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

papaya


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

ananász


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

cseresznye


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

meggy


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

ribizli


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

málna


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

szeder


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

áfonya


----------



## hungaranett (2010 Május 15)

citrom


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 15)

11


----------



## tibucy (2010 Május 15)

mikor lessz már 20?


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Köszi!


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Ha nincs barátunk elvisz a szél.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Sok érdekes témáról olvastam.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Májusi eső aranyat ér. De ez már egy kicsit sok.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Esik piszkosul az eső.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 15)

Eső után késő a köpönyeg.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Nagyon sok hasznos anyag található itt.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Köszönet!


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Rendkívül hasznos anyagok a logopédiai munkához.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Az R hang kialakításához keresek anyagot. Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Mozgásfejlesztéssel kapcsolatos anyagot tud valaki feltenni?


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Mi a véleményetek az INPP-ről?


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Köszi a hasznos anyagokért!


----------



## mazsolap (2010 Május 15)

Nem bolond ember az,aki elveszíti azt,amit úgysem tarthat meg,hogy megnyerje azt,amit utánna el sem veszíthet!!!:..:


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Az Iskolára előkészítő kiadvány még kapható, pl.: Posta boltban.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Az anyagok hasznosak.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

A MiniLük-ről mi a véleményetek?


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Diszkalkuliás anyagot keresek felsőtagozatosaknak és gimnazistáknak.


----------



## kbi (2010 Május 15)

Aki 50 év felett van dolgoznia még kell, de a szakvizsga költségét magának kell vállalnia. Ez nem diszkrimináció?


----------



## degu1980 (2010 Május 15)

ezt érted is?


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh*

szfvar dujvaros lany jegkorong: 2:0


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh2*

Remek merkozes, jó szorakozas


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh3*

Kint esik... Nagyon esik...


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh4*

Talán érdemes behúzódni az eresz alá


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh5*

Ja... el is felejtettem


----------



## ducmak (2010 Május 16)

*Köszi*

Köszi!


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh6*

Verekedes nem volt a meccsen, csak egy kiallitas


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh7*

Pedig a lányok a "Vadmacskák" becenevvel nyomulnak


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohhh9*

Elállt az eső, de a szél nagy


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohhh10*

A leandereket felboritotta,


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh11*

pedig darabonkent 30kg minimum,


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh12*

es egymast tamasztottak


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh13*

mindegy, reggelig kibirjak fekve


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh14*

Na! Rakezdett ismet


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh15*

kozben drukkolnek nekem,


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh16*

hogy siessek mar...


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh17*

Pedig nem egyszeru ez a feladat...


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh18*

Mar csak 2uzenet


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh19*

mar csak 1


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh19*

mar csak az utolso elotti


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh20*

utolso uzenet


----------



## ACC (2010 Május 16)

*ohh21*

Najo, egyet meg idebiggyesztek raadasnak


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Hmmm.


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Hmmm!


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

20 x csak nem hümmöghetek.....


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Hmmm! Hmmm!


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Na tessék!


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Még az sem mindegy, hogy hogyan hümmögök...


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

és, hogy mikor.


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Még, hogy könnyű megszerzés...


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Az,


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

aki


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

égési


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

sérülésbe


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

hal


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

bele,


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

kap


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

kedvezményt


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

hamvasztás


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

árából?


----------



## Grandmaistro (2010 Május 16)

Ennyi?


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

*Sziasztok!*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Sziasztok!


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Ez


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

most


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

mire


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

jó?


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Valamire


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

biztos...


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Na de


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

csak


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

meglesz


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

az a húsz...


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Már


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

11-nél


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

tartok!


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Egyébként


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

mindenkinek kívánok


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

egy nagyon


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

szép estét, illetve


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

jó éjszakát!


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Most már azt hiszem megvan


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## horacz (2010 Május 16)

Sőt, még túl is teljesítettem...
Köszi a lehetőséget a letöltésekhez.


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

koszi


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet. Richelle Mead


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Mi más is az egész halandó élet, ha nem egyfajta színjáték, amelyben különféle színészek beöltözve a különféle kosztümökbe és maszkokba szerepelnek, és mindegyik játssza a szerepét, míg az igazgató le nem hozza őket a színpadról? Rotterdami Erasmus


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Minden ember önmagáért van. Minden élet annyit ér, amennyit önmagának ér. Bolond ember az, aki nem örül, mikor örülhet, s akkor is búsul, mikor nem kénytelen vele. Eötvös Károly


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az élet egy sakktábla. Éjszakák és nappalok, hol az emberek Isten gyalogai. Mozognak ide-oda, megengedi nekik, hogy öljenek és a vadászzsákmányok, darab darab által visszakerülnek a dobozba. Mert van egy végzete mindenkinek. Játékosoknak és Istennek is. Végzetük beteljesül, mert a játék kezdődik és véget ér. Lost c. filmAz élet egy sakktábla. Éjszakák és nappalok, hol az emberek Isten gyalogai. Mozognak ide-oda, megengedi nekik, hogy öljenek és a vadászzsákmányok, darab darab által visszakerülnek a dobozba. Mert van egy végzete mindenkinek. Játékosoknak és Istennek is. Végzetük beteljesül, mert a játék kezdődik és véget ér. Lost c. film


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Mindannyian a véletlen kezében vagyunk, és ő úgy bánik velünk, mint a sakkfigurákkal, ha akar, lelök a tábláról, ha akar, egymás mellé tol bennünket (...). A véletlen kormányoz mindent, a háborút is, a szerelmet is. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Okosabb lenne csak élni, élvezni és játszani. De mit csináljak, ha ez a vágy, a megismerés és megfejtés vágya ily reménytelenül kitölti életem? Márai SándorOkosabb lenne csak élni, élvezni és játszani. De mit csináljak, ha ez a vágy, a megismerés és megfejtés vágya ily reménytelenül kitölti életem? Márai Sándor


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az életnek pozitívnak kell lennie. Ha neked jelent valamit az élet, akkor a boldogság magától jön. Mindenkinek kell adnia valamit. A testünk, összehasonlítva a lélekkel, olyan lényegtelen, mint egy hal a tengerben. Azt hiszem, az ember addig fog élni, amíg ki nem űzi a rosszat és a gyűlöletet a lelkéből. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az élet egy játszma, amit csak egy módon lehet játszani: teljes gőzzel. Wilbur Smith


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az élet kockázatokkal jár. Soha nem törekedett steril életre, sem arra, hogy mindenáron elkerülje a létezéssel járó nehézségeket. Bizonyos értelemben véve a sorsban hitt. Szerinte a dolgok akkor történnek meg, amikor meg kell történniük, s az embernek az a dolga, hogy átélje azokat. Guillaume Musso


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

A humorérzék mentőöv az élet hullámain. Hedwig Courths-Mahler


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Aki nem veszíti el a helyét, az sokáig él. Aki pedig meghal, de nem felejtik el, az halhatatlan. Lao-ce


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Keressétek, amit kerestek, de nem ott található, ahol keresitek. Boldog élet felé loholtok a halál országában, de nincs ott boldog élet. Szent Ágoston


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Megszokjuk a lakásunkat, létünk részének tekintjük, az élet aztán másfelé sodor bennünket, otthonunk pedig idegenné válik; múltunk a mögöttünk maradt reményekből, szokásokból, szenvedésekből áll, amelyek halványulnak, de nem tűnnek el, csak majd velünk együtt. Paul Georgescu


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Látni, hallani, érezni: vajon nem azt jelenti-e, hogy elhasználunk önnönmagunkból, és meghalunk már egy kicsit? S mi az, hogy élni, ahogy élünk ezen a földön, ha nem halódni szüntelenül, és mindennap eltékozolni egy részét annak az életmennyiségnek, amely bennünk rejlik? Anatole France


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Sose várd a jövőtől, miként a bolond várja a folyóparton, hogy a víz lefolyjon egyszer. Mert a folyó, akárcsak az élet, örök, miközben pillanatról pillanatra más és más. Szókratész


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Milyen szép is az élet és milyen szomorú! Milyen tünékeny: se múlt, se jövő, csak a határtalan most. James Clavell


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Hiszen az élet csupán harmatcsepp egy harmatcseppben, nem igaz? James Clavell


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott. Popper Péter


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az élet különös. Soha nem lehet tudni, kire milyen sors vár, hogy egy átlagos nap végén mi következik be. Martina Cole


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

A múltnak nincs hatalma felettünk. Nem számít, mióta dédelgetünk egy beidegződést. A hatalom lényege a most-ban rejlik. Louise L. Hay


----------



## heidi78 (2010 Május 16)

Az élet kemény és az üzleti élet könyörtelen és józan áradata tükörképe a teljes, nagy Életnek. Thomas Mann


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok. 1


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## Kisendre (2010 Május 16)

20. na végre


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## Nero85 (2010 Május 16)

!


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

totalcar írta:


> aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  kösziii!


1


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*1*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.1
> 
> lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...













2222222222222222


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*222*



hamorititk írta:


> 2222222222222222


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*3*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*4*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*5*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*6*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*7*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

*8*



hamorititk írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## hamorititk (2010 Május 16)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16947&page=704


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

abc


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

*remélem jol csinálom xd*

cde


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

*3*

efg


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

44444


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

55555


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

*f*

7


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

8
most olvasom hogy értelmes hozzászólőás kell.. ajajjj


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

*a*

meg hogy a feltöltés is anank számit


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

és éln méhg


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

és én még


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

csak a 10.nél


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

tartok


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

remélem


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

nem


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

lesz ebből


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

kitiltás vagy


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

még annál


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

is


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

*vége*

Na ezzel meg van  köszi és tényleg bocsi ha ez nem volt szabályos


----------



## vivien9312 (2010 Május 16)

Akkor elvileg már jó -.. :


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

1, mert kellenek azok a fejlesztési tervek


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

:88:


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

3,


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

aztán 4


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

és 5


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

:4:


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

6, apu mindent levert, anyu mérges


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

7, én meg röhögök rajtuk, viccesek


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

8, teli a polc (míg apu azt is le nem veri)


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

7 és 20mp


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

9, és igen, azt is levert, kész káosz


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

8 8888888


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

10-10 tiszta víz, kellenek a fejlesztési tervek!


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

11, a középsőseimnek


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

10. még 10


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

12, jaj már


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

13, már csak ez az egy terv kellene


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

12 haladok


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

14, mármint fejlesztési terv


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

13 és még 2 nap


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

g


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

15 én már látom a végét


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

16 nap múlva szabi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

k


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

18, szerdán lesz az óra, de hét közbe nem akarok fejlesztésit írni!


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

18 + 2


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

m


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

19, már csak egy, és borzasztó idő van, hideg, esik, fúj! Zsófi kitett magáért


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## Brigi32 (2010 Május 16)

20 és meglett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

húsz


----------



## jv84 (2010 Május 16)

nekem is! pápá


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

o


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

q


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

s


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## nemmiki (2010 Május 16)

go


----------



## semsei (2010 Május 16)

szám


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

bucimaci


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

forum


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

alabastrom


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

emberke


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

gezemice


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

reccs


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

tipetupa


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

haha


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

jampec


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

havas


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

ravasz


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

lapos


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

kutya


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

kockafej


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

malacka


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

kipattan


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

wgsdhwsdfhsfh


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

dfhedhetr75678


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

tyiryuiot


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

Akkore


----------



## sztankovszky (2010 Május 16)

wrterty


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

a legelviselhetetlenebb


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

valakinek a hiánya


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

mikor melletted


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

ül, és tudod,


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

hogy sohasem


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

lehet a


----------



## Maged (2010 Május 16)

tiéd.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Találkozni kell Istennel.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Meg akarok tőle kérdeni egyet-mást.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Például azt, hogy mi végre vagyunk.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Mert hát fölépítjük a házainkat, felneveljük a gyerekeinket, learatjuk a búzát, háborúskodunk, öljük egymást.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Aztán mi végre?


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Meg hát az én életemről is ki akarom kérdeni.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

Az igazságot akarom megtudni.


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

*A halász hálója csupa lyuk, mégis mindig tele van*

A fenti


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## semsei (2010 Május 16)

számok


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## semsei (2010 Május 16)

eső


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

Na vegre megtalaltalak titeket


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## levaizsi (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

hogy vagytok itte?


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

na most mit szoljak hozza ??


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

jól


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

mit kell tenni most ??


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

55


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

megyunk tovebb messze meg a husz.


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

44


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

33


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

kulomben azert meg is csak kellene valamit mondani errol valakinek miert 20?


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

haladok csak lassan


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

Hát ennyi


----------



## rahe (2010 Május 16)

nem kapkodunk


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

ahoz hogy jo legyek elg ertelmesen kell hozza szolni.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

csak meg azt nem tudom milyen ertelmesen ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

meg azt szeretnem tudni hogy kinek szolok most ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

kulombena kutyam mar turelmetlen .


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

a macskam is az mert ehes lett


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

most e meg kicsit szomjas lettem.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

azert irom mert hozza szolok


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

hallottam otthom magyarba esik az eso


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

nalunk most este van australiaba


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

azt gondolom hogy meg nem fogytam ki a hozza szolasbol


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

evett a cicam


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel." * Bertrand Russel*​


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

adtam a kutyusnak is


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

talan en is harapok egy keveset


----------



## discovery (2010 Május 16)

A művészet a civilizáció kézjegye.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

szoval ettem egy kicsit


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

es most ittam is


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

azert meg egy kicsit kene innom meg


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

" A gondolkodás olyan mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott! "


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

most mentem megint


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

akkor most mit kene tennem hogy renbe legyek ezzel a hozza szolassal ???


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Az élet nem mindig kellemes, de lidércnyomásnak megjárja.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

szoval most mi legyen meg nem jott fel hogy mehet a letoltes


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Az idő pénz! - gondolta a pincér, és hozzáadta a számlához a dátumot.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

mennyit varjak meg ???


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Zavarban van, mint ádám anyák napján


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

azert jobb lenne mar ha tudnam ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

a 29-ik valaszom a temahoz


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

most jon a 30-ik


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

mar szeretnek konyvet olvasni.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

szeretném, ha nem úgy látszódna, mintha a letöltséke miatt...


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

csak itt találtam meg


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

olyan filmeket, hangjátékokat és képregényeket,


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

amiket a gyerekeimnek keresek már régóta.


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

nagy részét meg sem lehet venni már...


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

tehat tovabb kell irnom


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

irom amig meg tudom mi tortenik ha jo a hozza szolasom


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

akkor tovabb elore


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

nem konnyu ez a resz


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

talan mar a vege fele haladok az irasnak


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

meg most sen jo


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

mikor lesz mar eleg ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

lehet ez egy vegtelen hozza szolas ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

talan a gepem nem ugy ir ahogy magyarul jo ?


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

nem tudom mert mar 40-et irtam es meg semmi.


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

lehet tul gyrs vagyok ?


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

vagy talan lassu vagyok ?


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

most mar sokaig tart .


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

mig birom


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

de mar nem sokaig


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

szoval kell valami ami engedi hogy vegre olvassak


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

szoval ez volt az utolso ?


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

most akkor vege ??


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

akkor most mar olvashatok ?


----------



## cdaki (2010 Május 16)

csak annyit hogy mi ez a husz hozza szolas ?? nem ertem!


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Husz hozzá szolás és két nap. Valami ilyesmi volt ki írva regisztráláskor.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

No, ez már a 7.


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

8.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

9.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

b


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

Ha már a 10-nél tartok: Köszönet az oldalra fórumozóknak.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

c


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

d


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

11.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

12.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

e


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

f


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

g


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

13.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

h


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

14.


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

15.


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Már csak ketöt alszom és mehet a dolog.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

i


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

16.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

j


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

17.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

k


----------



## sziloplaszt (2010 Május 16)

Remélem nem értettem félre .


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

18.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

l


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

19.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

m


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

20.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

n


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

o


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

21.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

p


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

q


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

22.


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

r


----------



## Topi'ba (2010 Május 16)

... és már csak két nap...


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

s


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

t


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

u


----------



## cslaci (2010 Május 16)

v


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

ez


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

tényleg


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

egy


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

nagyon


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

hiper


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

szuper


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

über


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

király


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

eszméletlen


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

hatalmas


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

ötlet


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

köszönöm


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

Üsz:-A jelszót kérem szépen. 
Ü:-Ja, jelszó is kell...!(sutyorgás hallatszik a háttérben) -Ati a jelszó. 
Üsz:-Igen, jó a jelszó. 
Ü: (sutyorgás a háttérben:"Jó a jelszó.") /üvöltve/-Nem "jó", hanem "Ati"!


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

kedvenc idézetem:


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

"and


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

Ü:-Díjcsomagot szeretnék váltani. 
Üsz: -Melyikre? 
Ü:-Arra, amelyikkel rá lehet állni a Pannon-toronyra.


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

so


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

Ü: -Baj van a telefonommal, nem jelzi ki a sürgős üzeneteket. 
Üsz:-Csak a sürgőseket nem jelzi? 
Ü:-Igen, hagytam üzenetet magamnak, és direkt a végére rámondtam jó hangosan, hogy SÜR-GŐS


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

the


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

lion fell


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

in love


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

Ü:-Szeretném a jelszavamat rövidebbre módosítani. 
Üsz: Miért? 
Ü: -Mert mire bebillentyűzöm a hangpostának, hogy quatro, megszakad a hívás.


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

with the


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

Ügyfél: -Engem állandóan hívogat a PIN-kódom! 
Ügyfélszolgálatos: -Milyen típusú telefonja van? 
Ü: -Aquatelem, és ha megnézem a menüben, négy csillagot ír ki! 
Üsz: -**62*... 
Ü: -62??? 62 csillagot azt, hogy üssek be?


----------



## bnemoncsusz (2010 Május 16)

lamb" 

imádom!


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Tessék engem áttenni a bébi-csomagba!


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-A kolléganője az előbb azt mondta, hogy nyomjam meg a kettős-csillag-kereszt gombot, az melyik?


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Tessék mondani, kurblis telefont hol lehet jegyeztetni?


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-A Nokia 2110I-nél az I azt jelenti, hogy igen intelligens?


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

No, kezdjük!


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Szépen, sorjában 2.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Hideg van 3.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Elgémberedett ujjakkal nehéz lesz összehozni... 4.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Folytassuk! 5.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Ismét egy. 6.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Ez már a 7.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Nekem 8


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Kilenc.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Elég idétlen szabály...10.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

A folytatásban jön a Hegylakó...


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Staropramen.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Noksi


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Odin.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

15.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Barcelona.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Messi!


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Lassan.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Összejön.


----------



## Jooppy (2010 Május 16)

Kész!


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Jelenleg egy 60-as körzetszámú telefonom van. Mibe kerül átlépni a Pannonos 30-as körzetszámba a II-es díjcsomagba?


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Érdeklődni szeretnék az erotikus munka után, ahol fiúkat keresnek.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Szeretném lemondani a bolyongásomat.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Belegabalyodtam az üzenetrögzítőbe, mint majom a hózentrógerba.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Jó napot kívánok, Pálinkásné Sörös Ildikó vagyok a Zwack Kft.-től.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Ha az R gombot megnyomom, azt írja ki a telefon, hogy Behívás, ez azt jelenti, hogy be kell mennem a Westelhez?


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Jó napot kívánok, Tóth István nevét szeretném mondani: Tóth István. 
-Tessék mondani, a Szervusz-csomagot házhozszállítják?


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Azt mondja be a telefon, hogy ezen a számon adófizető nem található. 
-A számlacsalási főosztályt kérem. 
-Jó napot kívánok, szertném bejelenteni, hogy a telefonfülke nem működik a tanyán.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-A telefonom blokád alatt van. 
-Képzelje, annyira lemerült a telefonom, hogy azt írta ki, hogy néma üzemmód. 
-Díjzacskót szeretnék módosítani.


----------



## majra (2010 Május 16)

-Nem tudom az MDF hangokat beállítani 
-Azt mondja be a telefon, hogy ezen a számon postabank nem található. 
-A számlám hogyléte felől érdeklődnék. 
-A számlám állagáról szeretnék érdeklődni. 
-Érdeklődni szeretnék, perpillanat kb. a számlaállásom pontosan mennyi? 
-Néminemű érdeklődéssel lennék önök után.


----------



## grogk (2010 Május 16)

*Lawrence Block könyveket keresek*

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

*elso*

tényleg sok mindent csak itt találni meg


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

kettő


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

három


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

nehezen lesz 20


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

pedig olyan fontos dolgot találtam


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

Hat!


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

hét


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

nyohohoooolc... sosem lesz vége..


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

türelem..


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

félidő!


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

*haho*



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 20 uzenet indul


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

*.*

"Semmi sem győz meg, csak az igazság, semmi sem ment meg, csak a szeretet."


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

pintszab írta:


> 20 uzenet indul


 19


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

homoki írta:


> 20


 18


----------



## homoki (2010 Május 16)

végreee!!


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

pintszab írta:


> 18


 17


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

pintszab írta:


> 17


16


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

*.*

gr


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)




----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## lorelei_solace (2010 Május 16)

20

ójee


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

c


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

d


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

f


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

k


----------



## a7xx (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

xx


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

0


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

4:55:


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 1


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

na akkor kezdjük


----------



## pintszab (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

x


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## Incus_baby (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## kispalika (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## bb1970 (2010 Május 16)

22


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 Köszönöm!


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Köszönöm!
Andimaci


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

aZ oPERABÁL PDF-ET SZERETNÉM LETÖLTENI! kIT TUDNA SEGÍTENI?
KÖSZ!
Andimaci


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

ajvé...


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

Neil Gaiman könyvek ?


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

123


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

234


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

456


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

678


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

567


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

987


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

187


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

951


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

abc


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

kjhg


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

xtmbr


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

élkj


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

5d3j6v


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

öluiop


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

vekyo


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

van egy tök jó angol mondás minek a forditásán gondolkozom egy ideje :"all evil are equal when extreme."


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

xtkmgr


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

úőpoiu


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

xjhklé


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

áélkjkhgf


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

sejtésem szerint valami olyasmit jelent h mind gonosz(ság) egyenlő ha az extrém nagy(?!) de ezt vajon hogyan lehetne valami frappáns mondattá tömöríteni?


----------



## kefeboy (2010 Május 16)

dghjkklkh


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

ha valakinek van valami ötlete akkor írjon nekem kivácsi lennék az ötleteitekre.


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

hmm mit lehet még ide írni?


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

ez furi így


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

najó öhm


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

szia


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

hát még 10 komment ... lehet h inkább írok a brett shaws vagy valamely könyves forumba mert...


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

ennek így nincs sok értelme... szerintem.


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

sziasztok


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Oké


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

kbetti te honnan kerülsz ide? letöltés?


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Nagyszerű


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Ha lehet akkor így


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

ismered a brett shaw könyveket?


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

hali


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Csak gyorsan


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

najó blablabla


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

üdv


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Az


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

lálálá


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Blablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Mit


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Na


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

123


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

456789


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

ZenaMistress tudsz segíteni nekem abban, hogy kell megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást!?


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Na még 1


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Meg vannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

jaj de jó van fön kabaré is!!


----------



## olo1 (2010 Május 16)

*Hali*

Szia! Itt vagy Pitkin?


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

kbetti csak irogass ide és gyorsan összejön


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

szóval ez az 1


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

Ha ez bejön, még mindig marad 19


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

nekem mindjárt megvan


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*olvasni jó*

1


----------



## ZenaMistress (2010 Május 16)

juhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu megvan!


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

már csak 18 van hátra


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*alig várom*

2


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

köszi


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*még*

1


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

látom vannak sorstársaim, akiknek lehet, hogy kevesebb, mint 17 van hátra


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

jó unalmas


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*kell*

még 17 hú


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

12345678910


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

16-ot már könnyen lenyomok


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

blalalalala


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*remélem*

megéri 4


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*már csak*

16


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

akskaé


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

Boudica írta:


> még 17 hú


 
ha van 5, akkor a 17 biztos a 22-höz hiányzik, nem?


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*na jó*

még 15


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

még 10?


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

lehet h ez is jó 14


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

22-nek kell lenni?


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*de*

inkább így 13


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

nekem még 15 kell


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

jjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*13*


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

hahahahaha


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*és*

akkor is csak 2 nap


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

matematikából jónak kell lenni, különben csak nyomogatunk


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

na


----------



## Boudica (2010 Május 16)

*múlva*

olvashatok


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

van még


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

most lezavarom félútig, aztán rápihenek


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

pihenni


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

ez olyan, mint az autópálya karbantartásnál a hátralevő kilóméterekről tájékoztató tábla: egy ideig reménytelennek tűnik


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

3333333333333333333333333333


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

ez az első jubileumi értelmes hozzászólásom, s már 10-nél vagyok


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

na még egy


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

ennyi?


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

ez gyors volt


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

most, hogy a felén túl vagyok, már könnyebb


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

visszaszámlálás, még nyolc


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

hét


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

hatos


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

ötös számú vágóhíd nem letölthető véletlenül?


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

111111111


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

négy évszak


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Nem megy


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

három marék rozs


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Nemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

a két lotti


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

ikrek kellenek


----------



## KOMPIKA (2010 Május 16)

Nem engedi hogy meg nézzek valamit


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

egy őrült naplója


----------



## cool-trane (2010 Május 16)

ráadás1


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

értelmes


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

akkor


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

legyen


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

48 óra


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

majd látjuk


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

remélem minden ok


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

hali


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

így


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

már jó lesz


----------



## kbetti (2010 Május 16)

sziasztok


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

Szuper kis fórum! Köszönöm


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

Igen hasznos fórum !

Köszönet


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

huzassuk
akkor


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

q


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

cool


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

cut


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

stereo


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

palma


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

danny


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

lost


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

klsoman


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

key


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

flame


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

make


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

summer


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

night


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

fashion


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

hawk


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

brad


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

pillangó


----------



## Sanderos (2010 Május 16)

thanks


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok én ég új vagyok engem is kicsit idegesít hogy lessz meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

amúgy cserélnék kottát akit érdekel.MSN:[email protected]


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

Jah és az e-mail-em:[email protected]


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!
Letöltés útján találtam az oldalra, de ahogy egyre jobban ismerkedem vele,már
remélem nem csak ezért fogok belépni.


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

Nem értem a 20 hozzászólás lényegét, ha betűnként is ér egyet.


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

Akit éredekel az oldalam www.kottak.mlap.hu vannak fent kották a galériában és pár zene amit én játszok hallható az oldalon.


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

Hát akkor alkalmazzuk ezt a technikát.


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

Én se nagyon de ha csak ennyi kell akkor legyen.


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

Hol is tartottam


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

4 te kis lány hová mégy?


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

ja 6


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

Szia!
De jó, hogy valaki válaszol. Így kicsit normálisabbnak tűnik.


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

kb már fél éve gondolkozokhogy mért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

5 kimaradt. macska ül az ágyon


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

aztán végül utánnaolvastam


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

szívesen


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

jah így értelmesebb


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

van közöttetek zenész?


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

ez vicces. jobb későbbb, mint soha rájönni.A nettel az a baj, hogy még a kisbetűt is el kell olvasni.


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

9 már csak 11


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

ez jó kis időtöltés, hülyeségeket írogatni


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

én is köszönöm


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

én nem vagyok zenész


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

hát jah


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

nem is lehetek


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

már csak egy van


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

te az vagy?


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

akkor most itt hagysz?


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


thnx


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

meg is vagyok sziasztok.


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

igen én zenész vagyok


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

szia, kár


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Ez kicsit emlékeztet egy kabaré műsorra. Az NDK turmixgépesre


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

az jó. akkor jó zenélést


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Na akkor uccu neki!


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Én is zenész vagyok


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

már csak kettő


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Alakitsunk zenekart


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

jól összejöttetek zenészek


----------



## Mandicsek (2010 Május 16)

sziasztok. kiszabadultam


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

mért nem mutatja a legutóbbi üzenetemet?


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

ki milyen hangszeren játszik??


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm


----------



## norberto9995 (2010 Május 16)

nah sziasztok


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Ezmiez?


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Négy


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

Szuper!


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

jó jó jó jó


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Hát hat


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

köszi, jó kis csapat


----------



## Petró888 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm  Köszönöm 
na meg plusssssssz egy rááadás Köszönöm


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

aaaaaaa


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

seven


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

nyóc


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

bbbb256489454


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

nem semmi!


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

kisferenc


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

thíz


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

k


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

tizn2


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

10+3


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

555555555555579654657+2359+870623
16+


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

10+4


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

op imó9öt45j klxcjop di


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

thanx a lot


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

10-enöt


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

ihr jjaioőcpo s jo gnjon


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

gzserzhrt


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Tízen7


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

hgfjxhjhfn


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

1, 5, 24, 36, 80 - lehet, hogy a nyertes számok!


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

fdghydhfjnzjzj


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

tizen7


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

De lehet, hogy nem!


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

na még 15


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

nvo eojog4jöui2699421


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

már csak 14


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

181818181818


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

írsgíedgbd


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

19800325


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

191919+


----------



## viziborz (2010 Május 16)

Fura... 20 hozzászólás kell.. hát hozzászólni azt éppen tudok.


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

hogy ez mire jó??


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

asdf jklé


----------



## pontom (2010 Május 16)

Navége thnx!


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

vagy kinek jó?


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

Érdekes magammal csevegni


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

124897r jiovui 349öuö69 ioaj


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

jó már neked


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

csak azért, hogy elérjem


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

sanyinak csevegj velem


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

nekem már csak 8


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

beszélünk a forma 1-ről?


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

csak 6, csak 6


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

inkább a relativitás elméletről


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

vagy valami másról?


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

jiouvöjqioj ----


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

vagy differenciálszámítás?


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

mire kitaláljuk a témát meglesz a 20


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

oh no


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

relatív engem a forma 1 érdekel ma


----------



## putnokizs (2010 Május 16)

oh yeeeeeee


----------



## csikelszabokata (2010 Május 16)

Ez az utolsó! Nekem megvan! Kitartás nektek is!


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

vagy a miniszterek új fizetéséről?


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

turistacsoport ragadt a liftbe - sokan szálltak be


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

régen nem kellett 20


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

hozzászólás


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

de már kell


----------



## Fincsi (2010 Május 16)

Mindenkit üdvözlök. Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

Hali, de jó ez, iszonyat régen regisztráltam, de egyszerűen nem vagyok az a hozzászólogatós, úgyh nagyon köszi a kitalálónak, igyekszem nem hülyeségeket írni.


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

de én nem tudom, hol tartok..


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

a turistacsoport helyében én meg is haltam volna, a forma1 meg király volt


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

de Schumit megbüntették


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

basszus nem tettem sütőport a piskótába...ez lehetne hülyeség, de nem az, lapos a piskótám.


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

nem baj úgyse schuminak szurkoltam


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

kár


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

01


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

ucsó lett


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

02


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

oké négy hozzászólás meghaladta az erőm, embertelenül sok ez a 20


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

de csillagok háborúja van a tv-ben, mindjárt boldogabb lettem...


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

megnézem, beenged-e már


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

03


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

Hét, fénysebességgel haladok, és még tagmondataim is vannak.


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

04


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

05


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

te nézd meg beenged-e, én meg próbálok tovább reagálni a semmire. nyolc...


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Köszi!*

KÖSZI A JÓTANÁCSOT! kiss


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Próbáltam máshol hozzászólni de ide kerültem!


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

tagmondat
?


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

06


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

színes az aszfalt odakinn. az idő borzalmas, viszont a víz visszaveri és feloldja a színeket, én meg elmegyek filozófusnak.


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Szia Hótündér! Küzdesz te is a hozzászólásokért????


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Mindenkinek jó írogatást!!!!


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

sokáig tart


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

oké, 10 épp elég ahhoz, hogy egy kicsit abbahagyjam.


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

*abc*

abc


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

tagmondat. és ez azt jelenti nem engedett be?


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Senki se aggódjon a holnapért, minden napnak elég a maga baja!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

def


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

nem hagytam abba... pedig elég unalmas


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

amire megvan


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Szösszenetek*

" UGYE MICIMACKÓ, MI ÖRÖKKÉ BARÁTOK MARADUNK?
-kérdezte MALACKA.
" MÉG ANNÁL IS TOVÁBB!
-válaszolta MICIMACKÓ "


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

ghi


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

tetszik ez a hozzászólás vadászat. Sok ökörség születhet!!!


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

ezért mondom mindig, hogy a holnap a jövő én gondja lesz, és ezért utálom másnap annyira magamat


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

efgh


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

mennyi a húsz?


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Van benne valami!


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

07


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

most meg azért nem hagyom abba, mert 13 üzenettel hűde szerencsétlen leszek...


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

ghfj


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

She sells see shells


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

elég sok


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Szösszenetek*

" AZ OTTHON EGY OLYAN HELY, AHOL JÓL ÉRZED MAGAD"-mondta MICIMACKÓ
" SZÁMOMRA TE VAGY AZ OTTHON"- válaszolta MALACKA


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Tovább tovább nem adom fel meg lesz a húsz...


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

08


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

már uncsi


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

hjtzjuz


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

jluiouz


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

...ha addig élek is!!!!


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Szösszenetek*

legyen ez a nap titkokkal és meglepetésekkel teli......


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

ttrzhz


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

azért állat ahogy mindenki eldumál egymás mellett


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Már csak hét és sikerrel járok!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

sewqwqe


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

hjjuhjhjhjhjzh


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Cornelian, a számból vetted ki a szót. Erre a megállapításra jutottam én is.


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

ez szerintem nem müxik


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

ha nem tudsz szépen énekelni, énekelj hangossan...


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

ha van egy ilyen téma, egyáltalán minek a szabály? mondjuk van értelme, mi lusták küzdjünk, ha már értelmesen nem szólunk hozzá... hol tartok?


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

Királylány vagy, Sárgarózsa!


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Írjuk a saját kis monológjainkat, bele a nagy semmibe.


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Ne próbálkozzál magad nyírni a hajadat.......


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

átverés


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Az biztos hogy így egyszerűbb a célunkat elérni!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

ziziziiz


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

jáj, haladok egyáltalán? mást se csinálok, csak írom bele a semmit, a nagy semmibe...


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

ne nyalogassál semmit,amihez odaragad a nyelved...


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Már kifogytam az ötletekből mit is írhatnék!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

kjkjijk


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

átverés? ne hülyéskedj...


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

Nem kell félteni a népet ha egy kis humorról van szó!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

Biztos, hogy külön rész van az ilyen gyerekek szüleinek fenntartva a pokolban.


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

próbáld meg, nem elszúrni.........


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

én elírok húszig, de ha nem működik... akkor sem lesz semmi, de szomorú leszek


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Az meg olyan snassz, hogy csak értelmetlen dolgokkal zaklassam a nagyérdemű fórumozókat, már ha valaki elolvassa.


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

*Mmmmm*


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

20...


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

tegyél tabasco szószt mindenre....


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

működnie kell, vagy lehet hogy ez csak egy szívatás!!!


----------



## b-netti (2010 Május 16)

Két napja kell hogy be legyél regisztrálva csak akkor működik elvileg!


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

nem igazi


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

ne igyad a levest, mert tó nö a hasadba....


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

_ szörnyetegeket egymás ellen fordítsák_


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

okjé


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

én már biztos túl vagyok rajta, de nem enged


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

ne zongorázz, ha zselés az ujjad....


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

mármint belépni


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

_Óvakodj a részeg autóStohl_!


----------



## cornelian (2010 Május 16)

2 éve vagyok regisztrálva, és nem engedi... valakinek imádom a humorát


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

míndíg légy kedves a mamádhoz....


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

megvan és még sincs?!?!


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

qwqwqwqwqwqw


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

nem enged


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

:-(


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Spórolj az energiáddal...


----------



## yolisz (2010 Május 16)

engem sem


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

belépni


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

sose fesd ki a házad..


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Ha teheted vonattal utazz.....


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Mindíg mond, hogy köszönöm...


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Több legyet tudsz mézzel fogni..


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

valami


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

..mint ecsettel...


----------



## sanyinak (2010 Május 16)

már nem is kell fájl


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

Elsiklottunk a negyedik percné


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

....már, ha egyátalán akarsz legyet fogni.....


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

ecettel


----------



## HÓTÜNDÉR (2010 Május 16)

*Gumpizmus*

Soha ne keverj vizet a csokohoz........


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## kottbullar (2010 Május 16)

hoppáretikül


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

:55: Nem nagyon értem a lényegét, de ha 20, akkor 20...


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Amúgy érdekes, hogy itt találja meg az ember keresett dolgokat.


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Magyar zenét, kanadai honlapon... itt tartunk...


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Vagyis én...


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

A dolog morbid iróniája, hogy amit kerestem, az HBB Kivándorlás című albuma Sebestyén Mártával.


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Na nem mintha ki akarnék vándorolni bárhová is.


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Erről azt hiszem lekéstem...


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Jó itt a Tesco gazdaságos


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

sziasztok.^.^


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)




----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

hogy kell smiley-t beírni.?


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

megtaláltam.


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)




----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

húú. soha nem fog összejönni ez a 20.xD


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)




----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

nem vagyok egy nagy fórumozó


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

amúgy, ha már ittragadtam és még 12 üzenetet kell küldjek, legalább van valaki akivel lehet társalogni.?xD


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

hmmm.?:O


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

senki.?


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

már csak 10.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

most tényleg nincs senki itt.?

vagy csak velem nem akar senki kommunikálni.?xD^.^


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

na mind1.
már úgyis csak 7kell.


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

amúgy amit erről az oldalról leszedek könyvet, azt fel lehet rakni mp4-re.?


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

hát nem vagytok valami társasági emberek.
mármint akik most itt vannak.xD
senki nem ír vissza.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

már csak négy.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

három.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

kettő.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

egy.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

győzelem.


----------



## susybaba (2010 Május 16)

én mentem.
pusszancs.xD


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

mire ideértem végeztél


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

először nekem fura volt ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

bocs, csak közben scannelek... nem akartam udvariatlan lenni


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

mondjuk nem szoktam fórumozni


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

csak nyugodtan


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

Ennyi erővel mindenkinek megengedhetnék a letöltést, de nincs rám bízva a dolog...


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

máshol is van ez a 20 hozzászólásos téma?


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

hát ezért jól meg kell dolgozni


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

Éééééés most!!!! 20!


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

de remélem megéri


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

gratula!


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)




----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)




----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

tizenöt


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

tizenhat


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

És még a 2 napot is kivárni ?


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

3 másodperces szabály ... lol


----------



## justizmord (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

de megy ez


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

Nem először vagyok itt, de eddig nem volt erre szükségem.


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

szia!


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

győzelem!


----------



## Faheyka (2010 Május 16)

na, akkor legközelebb 2 nap múlva


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

www.Elitewarez.hu


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://egyklikkfilmek.mindenkilapja.hu/


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.babaix.atw.hu/


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://mindenkilapja.hu/toplist.php


----------



## baaze (2010 Május 16)

Bementem a hivatalba, hogy szociális segélyt szerezzek a kutyámnak.

A hölgy az ablaknál azt mondta, hogy ez lehetetlen, kutyák nem kaphatnak szociális segélyt

Megmagyaráztam neki, hogy a kutyám fekete, munkanélküli, lusta és nem beszél magyarul.

Többször volt figyelmeztetve szexuális molesztálásért és egy csomó kölyke van szerte a faluban.

Ráadásul nem fizet adót, a parkba piszkít, idegen embereket molesztál,
koldul, ételt lop, és halvány elképzelése sincs arról, ki az apja...

Hétfőn megyek a pénzért...


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.csigacsapat.hu/


----------



## baaze (2010 Május 16)

A székelyt elhívják golfozni, kint a pályán megkérdezi ,hogy hogyan kel lezt játszani ő még ilyet nem látott:
-Figyeljen bátyám így fogja meg az ütőt. Látja azt a zászlót ott a távolban?
-Igen.
-Na üsse a labdát abba az irányba.
A székely meglendíti és a labda nyílegyenesen megy a lyuk felé, a lyuktól pár centire áll meg.
-És most?
-Most üsse bele a lyukba.
-Ezt mondhatta volna előbb is.


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.beol.hu/bekes/kultura/mosolyalbum-ki-lesz-a-megye-legszebb-gyermeke-303536


----------



## baaze (2010 Május 16)

- A lámpa dzsinnje vagyok! Parancsoljon asszonyom. 
- Ó dzsinn, szeretnék ebben a pillanatban boldog lenni! 
- Akkor miért a lámpát dörgölöd, te kis csacsi?


----------



## baaze (2010 Május 16)

Férfi és nő... nem érthetik meg egymást. Ime, miért: 

Mit mond a nő: 
"Micsoda rendetlenség! Gyerünk,
Takarítsuk ki együtt!
A ruhád ott hever a padlón,
Itt állsz majd ruha nélkül
Ha nem mossuk ki őket most rögtön!" 

Mit hall a férfi: 
"Bla, bla, bla... Gyerünk,
Bla, bla, bla... Együtt!
Bla, bla, bla... A padlón,
Bla, bla, bla... Ruha nélkül
Bla, bla, bla... Most rögtön!"


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.nlcafe.hu/varazsceruza/kifesto.php


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.kolyokweb.hu/


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

http://www.vitalitas.hu/konyvek/pszichszakkif/pszicha.htm


És akkor majd 2 nap múlva ugyanitt...


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

blabbabababbababaaaa


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

-mi az?kicsi, rózsaszín, szőrös, és négy számjegyből áll?
-????
-PinkHód


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## Peep-sii (2010 Május 16)

://:


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

b


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

c


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

kicsi, szőrös, és a föld körül kering?
műhód


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

Jó hetet.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

basszus még csak 6 üzenet, pedig én már egyszer elküldtem a 20at


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

szintén jó hetet


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

*20*

Szeretnék


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

letölteni


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

valamit


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

amit


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

máshol


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

nem


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

találtam


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

meg


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

csak


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

itt


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

hali


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

gondolom ti is a 20 hsz-ra hajtotok.de beszélgethetnénk is akár
szal mizu tifelétek?


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## norbesz80 (2010 Május 16)

tartalék


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

hát ez igazán izgi..na mind1.


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Nagyszerű ez a lehetőség, mert most, hogy kötelező a 20 hozzászólás, persze. hogy nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

te milyen könyvet szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Pedig nagyon igyekeztem értelmesen megnyilvánulni és találtam nagyon jó hozzászólásokat is.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

Ne azt szégyeld,ha nem tudsz valamit, hanem azt, ha nem is akarod megtudni.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

én asszem az álattemetőt


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Csak mkor meg kellett volna fogalmazni a választ, olyan kis butának éreztwem magam ahhoz képest ahogy ti írtok.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

A tudás hatalom, a hatalom pénz, a pénz nem boldogit...tehát a tudás nem boldogit.


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Most meg már a betűket sem találom.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

olvastott itt valaki paulo coelho könyvet?


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

üdv


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

örülük2


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Én nem szeretek könyvet letölteni, mert utálok a gépen olvasni.


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

hogy3


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

rátaláltam4


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

erre5


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Inkább cd-t szeretnék


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

ilonka64 írta:


> A tudás hatalom, a hatalom pénz, a pénz nem boldogit...tehát a tudás nem boldogit.



sztem ez rossz következtetés.mert ha nem tudsz semmit akkor nem érted ami körülötted történikj a világban, és boldogtalan leszel vagy begubózódsz a saját kis villágodba.


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

A gödrök első törvénye-ha benne vagy, hagyd abba az ásást.


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

az6


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Persze, ha olyan könyv amit már nem lehet kapni és nagyon érdekel akkor azért letöltöm, de inkább kinyomtatom és úgy olvasom


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

oldalra7


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

Canada8


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

de hát ez az véleményem.sztem jobb tájékoozottnak lenni.a pénz tényleg nem boldogít, de ha helyesen kezeljük, megkönnyíti az életet


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

kezd9


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Tartalék. Ez jó


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

a 10


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

kedvenc 11


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar. A boldog ember örül annak amit kap.


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

országommá 12


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

ilonka64 írta:


> A tudás hatalom, a hatalom pénz, a pénz nem boldogit...tehát a tudás nem boldogit.



Ez szerintem sem igaz. A tudás az egyik legfontosabb dolog, persze a tapasztalás még fontosabb


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

válni13


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

remélem14


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

találok 15


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

A csábitástól csak ugy szabadulhatunk meg, ha engedünk neki.


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

pár16


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Ha végére érsz annak, amit tudnod kell, ott állsz annak kezdeténél, amit érezned kellene. Kahlil Gibran


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

kinti 17


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

ismerőst18


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Már csak 9


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

Az emberek átlagos alvásigénye-csak még 5 perc.


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

és 19


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Pontosabban 7


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

kellemes időtöltést a böngészéseel ezen az oldalon20


----------



## drdudu87 (2010 Május 16)

közeljövő utazás távoli jövő költözés...21


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

már csak 3


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Sok érdekes témát láttam,


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Mégtöbb hasznos információt,


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

amiből tanulni lehet,


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*oktatás*

oktatási segédleteket keresek


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

amitől fejlődhetek.


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Jó keresgélést kívánok!


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

És itt van! A 20. Igérem, hogy lesznek majd értelmes hozzászólásaim is, ha kicsit megmelegedtem itt.


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*utazás*

imádok utazni


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

És a tartalék......


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Én csak imádnék, pld.-ul Kanadába


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*ismerős*

van kanadi barátnőm


----------



## ilonka64 (2010 Május 16)

Az ember lelke nem kávéra vágyik s nem is kávéházra, az ember barátra vágyik, a kávé csupán ürügy. - török közmondás-


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Na azt hiszem túlteljesítettem a tervet, további jó irogatást. Sziasztok!


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Leskokata írta:


> van kanadi barátnőm



Tényleg! És jártál már nála?


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*tanítás*

földrajzot tanítok.


----------



## Boggyo17 (2010 Május 16)

megvan a 20 hsz, tavaly júliusban regiztem, mégsem tudok letölteni!
Miért?!!


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

benzsi69 írta:


> Tényleg! És jártál már nála?


Sajna nem, ők szoktak jönni


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

akkor térképen sűrűn utazol


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Gyönyörű ország lehet!


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*letöltés*

Szeretnék jó anyagokat letölteni-ezért ez a sok hozzászólás.


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*utazás*

Nem értem a gyerekek miért nem szeretik a térképet??


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*térkép*

A térkép a legjobb puskázási lehetőség, ami engedélyezve is van!


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Nem szeretik? Az enyém imádja a földrajzot is és a térképnézegetést is.


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*kocsi*

Leakkor lehet megismerni egy országot.gjobban kocsival szeretek utazni, mert


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

001


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*térkép*

Két véglet:aki magol és aki okosan tanul


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*cél*

Mi a cél???


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Szerintem az a legjobb, ha az ember részt vesz a helyiek életében és megismeri a szokásaikat.


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

002


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

2010.


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Most már tényleg lépek, sok sikert az oldalon!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Kösz!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

003


----------



## benzsi69 (2010 Május 16)

Még egy, hogy kerek legyen.


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Köszi!


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*este*

Még most is ezzel foglakozunk!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

004


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Köszike!


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*idő*

21.54


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

005


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

nagyon hasznos tanács, nem szeretek értelmesnek tűnő, mégis semmitmondó hozzászólésokat írni. Köszi!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Köszönjük!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

006


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*látogató*

Vajon kik látogatják ezt az oldalt?


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Danke!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Szpasziba!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

most mégis ezt teszem


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Az isten fizesse meg!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

007


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*hozzászólás*

Vajon mi az értelme az ilyen semmitmondó üzeneteknek?


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

Mi ez az ítéletidő?


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

örülök, hogy más is gyűjtő


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

008


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

már nyárnak kéne lennie


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

1254


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

A Kormorán: Ha messze mész... ovodás ballagásra kell.


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*téli olimpia*

Klassssz volt! Kár, hogy nem volt elég hó!!!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

58965


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

009


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Óvoda bocs


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

59863


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

010


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*Forma1*

Ma Monaco volt ! A világ legszebb helye - az egyik legszebb!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

Ma van hátralévő életem első napja!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Az idő nincs átállitva már elmúlt 10 óra


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

011


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*2*

20-18=2


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

nem vagyok egyedül?


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

012


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Ti is nyomjátok a 20-at?


----------



## Leskokata (2010 Május 16)

*20.*

Megvan a 20.!!!!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

458


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Hajrá!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

013


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

gratula!!! mi is nyomjuk!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

014


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

789


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

addig is megy az idő


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

015


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

658


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

4589


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

016


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

ez jó oldal lehet?


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

dolgozzunk!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

még jó,hogy dolgozom


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

017


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

ez tényleg egy nagyon hasznos oldal!!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

fej fej mellett haladunk


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

018


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

6589


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

nyomjad fiam nyomjad tádé jobb a tied mint apádé


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

mindjárt...


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

019


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

micsoda BULI!


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

igen!!! 20!!!!


----------



## martonka1 (2010 Május 16)

Jön az orgazmus


----------



## nagyani (2010 Május 16)

jó letöltéseket! sziasztok!


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

remélem megéri...


----------



## eszes001 (2010 Május 16)

két nap múlva kiderül


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

*idezet 1*

Boldogtalanok a balgák, akik azt hiszik, hogy boldogok. Olyan hit kell, mely tudással társul, olyan hit, mely tetté válik. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

*idezet 2*

Ha mi elbutulunk, elbutul a legfelső értelem is... A tudás önmagában lehet szívtelen is. Van, ami fontosabb, mint a végtelen tudás, ez pedig: a végtelen szív. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Semmiféle történetnek nincs ereje, sem tartós hatása, ha nem érezzük, hogy igaz és ránk is találó. John Steinbeck


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A könyvek sokkal valódibbak, ha kint olvasol. Maggie Stiefvater


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Szeretem a könyvet, és úgy nézek rá mindig, mint a csodára. Mint elmúlt vagy élő lelkek néma- vagy hangosfilmjére, titkos jelekbe zárt örömére vagy fájdalmára. Fekete István


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Szeretem a könyvet, mert holt betűiben benne van minden, ami elmúlt, és minden, ami lesz. Fekete István


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Még most sem tudom, hogy mi belőlem az eredeti és mi az, amit a könyvekből kaptam. Beatrice Sparks


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Megszokta már, hogy örömét lelje a magányban, amit hamar benépesített az általa olvasott könyvek szereplőivel. Julia Barrett


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Csak olyasmit olvasok szívesen, amit nem értek. S mivel nem értem, számtalan értelmezést el tudok képzelni. Salvador Dalí


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A könyvek védtelenek a műveletlenekkel szemben. Elias Canetti


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A való élet sokkal rosszabbul van felépítve, mint egy jó regény. Luigi Guarnieri


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A könyvek a legcsendesebb és legkitartóbb barátok; a legelérhetőbb és legbölcsebb tanácsadók, és a legtürelmesebb tanítómesterek. Charles William Eliot


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A világ, bocsánat, szar, de ugyanakkor színes is, és mindkét tulajdonságából remek regényeket szőhetünk. Fritz Gesing


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Engem az ken a falhoz, mikor olyan a könyv, hogy az ember a végén azt szeretné, ha az író iszonyú jó haverja lenne, akit akkor hív föl, amikor akar. Jerome David Salinger


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Aki elmélkedés nélkül olvas, olyan, mintha emésztés nélkül enne. Edmund Burke


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Sose adjatok kölcsön könyvet, mert a kölcsönkapott könyvet senki sem hozza vissza. Az én könyvtáramban csak olyan könyvek vannak, amelyeket másoktól kaptam kölcsön. Anatole France


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Üres volt az egész, mint valami notesz. Csak az első lapjára volt ráírva az édesapám szép öreges betűivel ez az egy sor: - Sose kívánj több földet, mint amennyit meg bírsz szántani! Azóta sohase tettem be a könyvtáramba könyvet olvasatlan. Móra Ferenc


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Mit adtak a könyvek? Tapasztalást. De semmiféle tapasztalás nem segített. Most, az élet utolsó idejének alkonyatában, csaknem ellenségesen bámulta a könyveket, melyek mindig csak a részletekre feleltek. Az egészre nem tudott felelni senki. Márai Sándor


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

A kutyán kívül az ember legjobb barátja a könyv. A kutyán belül nem lehet olvasni. Groucho Marx


----------



## Elsen (2010 Május 16)

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy mindenféle könyvet elolvassunk, és egy csomó dologgal megterheljük az agyunkat ítélőképességünk rovására. Charles de Saint-Évremond


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

A


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

Érdekesek ezek az idézetek


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

b


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

c


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

d


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

Már csak 13!


----------



## szimagdi (2010 Május 16)

Elsen írta:


> Semmiféle történetnek nincs ereje, sem tartós hatása, ha nem érezzük, hogy igaz és ránk is találó. John Steinbeck


 Ez nagyon igaz!!!


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

987


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

123


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

465


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

111


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

576


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

554


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

823


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

739


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

284


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

446


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

kezdem


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

448


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

gyűjteni


----------



## Andimaci (2010 Május 16)

578


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

hozzászólást


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

hm


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

jól


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

haladok


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

*első*

Jó ötlet.


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

már


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

igyekszem


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

csak


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

én is


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

van


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

lassan


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

hátra


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

megy


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

és


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

egy


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

talán


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

kicsit


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

kezdhetek


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

pedig


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

letölteni


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

tempózok


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

de


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

még


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

már


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

felén


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

túl


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

ueva, én vagyok a befutó, neked még kilencet kell gyűjteni.


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

jutottam


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

és megvan


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

igen


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

gratula


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

rögtön


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

befutok


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

és


----------



## ueva (2010 Május 16)

megvan!!!!!


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

a


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

s


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

Ez az oldal fogja megmenteni az életem!


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

4


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

De vajon hogy? - kérdezhetitek


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

nos, a válasz nem is annyira egyszerű!


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

6


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

De inkább számolok, mint hogy ezt elmondjam


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

mint éppen egy másik kollega/kollegina


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

szóval: 1 (ami már asszem a 6.)


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

8


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

7


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

ez itt egy kiélezett verseny, vajon ki fog győzni?


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

9


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

10


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

14


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

11


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

12


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

16


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

17


----------



## OHNE (2010 Május 16)

az hittem megvan a húsz hozzászólásom:-(


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

18


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

hol láthatom konkrétan hogy hányat szóltam eddig hozzá? a válaszokat előre köszönöm.


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

19


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

20


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

13


----------



## muzsam (2010 Május 16)

21


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

nem csak 20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

15


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

*smile*

19


----------



## master0714 (2010 Május 16)

és ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, akkor utána még 2 napot kell várnom?


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

1


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

2


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

3


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

alma


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

5


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

5r


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

repcsi


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

de


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

gereb


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

nemde


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 16)

deremcske


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás +*

Hmmm


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++*

Hmmmm...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás +++*

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++*

Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás +++++*

Na jó ez már unalmas Legyen mhhhhh...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++++*

akármi...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás +++++++*

...


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++++++*

8


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás +++++++++*

9


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++++++++*

10


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ +*

11


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 16)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ ++*

12


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ +++*

13


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ ++++*

14


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ +++++*

15


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ ++++++*

16


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ +++++++*

17


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ ++++++++*

18


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ +++++++++*

19


----------



## Memementai (2010 Május 17)

*hozászólás ++++++++++ ++++++++++*

Viszlát 2 nap múlva


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum 1


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum 2


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum 3


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

5:d


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

6 kiss


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

13 kiss


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ami elromolhat, az el is romlik.


----------



## MadBrit (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ami elromolhat, az is elromlik.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ha egy test vízbe merül, megszólal a telefon.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

A kivétel erősíti a szabályt - és felborítja a költségvetést...


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Állítólag a boldogság ragályos. Vagy az influenza?


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Veszélyes dolog csíráztatni az atommagot.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Egyszer egy csiga elindult haza...


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Jobb kétszer pofára esni, mint egyszer mellé.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj. El fog múlni...


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Okos enged, ha már szenved.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ha baj van, ne keseredj el, a megoldás: CTRL-ALT-DEL


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Kicsi a bors, de vannak barátai


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Az igazság felismeréséhez néha inkább bátorság kell, mint lángész.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

A filozófia legfontosabb feladata, hogy kérdéseket keressen a meglévő válaszokra.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Legnagyobb probléma az, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel párosul.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Könnyű a bolhából elefántot csinálni. Sokkal nehezebb etetni.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Nagy bolond, aki egymaga akar bölcs lenni.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Sehol sincs az, aki mindenütt óhajt lenni.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

A némaságnak is hatalmas súlya van.


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ne rágódj a múlton - de ne is feledd el!


----------



## Robin (2010 Május 17)

Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat.


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

ztfzu


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

fonzhugtzu


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

2+5
7


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

Nagyszerü


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

jó


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

huz


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

Legrosszabb, ha a hülyeséghez szorgalom is párosul


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

Na, ja


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

hjuigzugfztdtuztdzut


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

ztfztrftruddtrsdqADFGHJIKOLP


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

jiuui


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## Moni55 (2010 Május 17)

vg


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

2 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

3 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

4 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

5 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

6 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

*7 üzenet*

7 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

8 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

9 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

10 üzenet


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## Djtil (2010 Május 17)

Ez a 20 üzenet igen hülyeség!
Csak 1 elágazást kéne módosítani és engedné a program.......


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

Most


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

gyorsan (20 másodpercenként)


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

be kell


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

írnom


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

üzenetet


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

hogy


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

le


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

tudjak


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

tölteni


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

egy


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

pár


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

hasznos


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

holmit


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

még


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## csrobko (2010 Május 17)

egy a ráadás


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*Aprofalva*

Sziasztok!
Az aprófalva oktatóprogramot keresve leltem az oldalra aminek szívből örülök.


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*ismét én*

Viszont azért félek ettől a 20 hozzászólástól


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*jó*

Azonban egymás után 20 hozzászólással nem akarok fárasztani senkit sem,így 5 után várni fogok egy picit.


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*szia mindenki!*

Én sem akarom azt a látszatot kellteni,hogy csak a letöltés miatt regiztem


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*5*

Ez a az 5.-dik


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*báár*

Báár igazából nem is értem,hogy miért kell 20,de valaki biztosan tudja.


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*7*

De így csak ahogy elnéztem mindenkinek az a legfontosabb,hogy gyorsan letudja a 20-at.


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*8*

Vagy esetleg ti nem így látjátok?


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*9*

Pedig még ott van a 48 óra is.


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*10*

Hihetetlen,de már a 10. hozzászólásnál tartok.Most hagyok egy kis szünetet addig megetetem a kisfiamat.


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 17)

ilyen csúf időt....


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 17)

és már a harmadik nap


----------



## jackoprince (2010 Május 17)

utálom


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*11*

Itt is vagyunk,még nem reggeliztünk


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*12*

Most a kisfiam szeretne írni
A köv. üzenetben az ő írása lesz...


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*13*

zujhgeradvfgsaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*14*

Tetszik neki
uiffmbkjb.kjbébééééé


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*15*

már a 15.dik.
Ez az idő engem is totál kikészít


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*16*

De látom nem vagyok vele egyedül


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*17*

Van már valaki akinek sikerült letöltenie az aprofalva oktatóprogramot?


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*18*

Örülnék ha vki válaszolna is rá


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*19*

Van aki bele is olvas ezekbe a hozzászólásokba???


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*20*

Hihetetlen,de meg van a húszadik


----------



## nika75 (2010 Május 17)

*21*

Azért küldök egy ráadást,biztos ami biztos
Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

a


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> a


a


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> a


b


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> b


c


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> c


d


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> d


5


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 5


6


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 6


7


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 7


8


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 8


9


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 9


0


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

vlagyimir1 írta:


> 0


1


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

0


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## vlagyimir1 (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

szerintetek ez nem butasag?de hat legyen,...


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

ha a tobbi birta...


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

birom en is


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

az az igazsag hogy..


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

regota ,itt vagyok...


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

sok minden tetszik...


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

de talalok dolgokat


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

amiket eppen


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

nem helyeselek


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

de ki kerdi


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

az en velemenyemet


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

sok jo filmet innen letoltottem...


----------



## nyuszika72 (2010 Május 17)

es hala az istennek jol mukodunk...udvozletem mindenkinek


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

köszi


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

köszönm


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

111111111111111


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

22222222222


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

33333333333


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

4444444444444444


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)




----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

5555555555


----------



## kathiv (2010 Május 17)

1 és kész


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

*1*


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

666666666666


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)




----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

7777777777


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)




----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

8888888888llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)




----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

666666666666


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

:444:


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

:!:


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

:55:


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

17[


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

1815


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

:--:


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## imim (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

:00:


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 17)

://:és a20.


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

cxvvvycxv


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

miről írjak??


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

assddf gdfhfgjhjkuiél


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

fbdfsbfds


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

éklllllu8fhbhsbv njkweru


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

jfgnghngfn


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

még sok van hátra


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

ez 8


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

10 fele!!!!


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

Már régóta tudok az oldalról, és annyi jó dolog van itt, hogy már nagyon szeretnék egy-két dolgot letölteni.


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

"Csak az nem követ el hibát, aki nem csinál semmit. Viszont a semmittevés a legnagyobb hiba, amit egy ember elkövethet!"


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

"Aki tenni akar, az mindenre talál megoldást,
Aki nem akar tenni, az mindenre talál kifogást!"


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## tocsy (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## Tommaso87 (2010 Május 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 köaz


----------



## emese3 (2010 Május 17)

*kék madár 1940*

http://www.filmkatalogus.hu/forum-3532
itt találtam meg a kék madár c. filmet, ha valakit érdekel.


http://addat.hu/82c40ece/a.kek.madar-sh.part01.rar 
http://addat.hu/27fd359e/a.kek.madar-sh.part02.rar 
http://addat.hu/91421bfd/a.kek.madar-sh.part03.rar 
http://addat.hu/65331aef/a.kek.madar-sh.part05.rar 
http://addat.hu/69d12ada/a.kek.madar-sh.part04.rar 
http://addat.hu/41207cbc/a.kek.madar-sh.part06.rar 
http://addat.hu/42039b2f/a.kek.madar-sh.part07.rar 
http://addat.hu/476a0939/a.kek.madar-sh.part08.rar 
http://addat.hu/9228c4be/a.kek.madar-sh.part09.rar 
http://addat.hu/67fb0418/a.kek.madar-sh.part10.rar 
http://addat.hu/29be55d3/a.kek.madar-sh.part11.rar 
http://addat.hu/900c2a98/a.kek.madar-sh.part12.rar 
http://addat.hu/60cdefec/a.kek.madar-sh.part13.rar 
http://addat.hu/66a169c5/a.kek.madar-sh.part14.rar 
http://addat.hu/7617bcb1/a.kek.madar-sh.part15.rar 



jelszó: minerva


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*fg*

fg


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*2*

2


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*3*

3


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*4*

4


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*5*

5


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*6*

6


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*7*

7


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*8*

8


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*9*

9


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*10*

10


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*11*

11


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*12*

12


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*13*

13


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*14*

14


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*15*

15


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*16*

16


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*17*

17


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*18*

18


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*19*

19


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*20*

20


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## janos.buronyi (2010 Május 17)

*sdf*

yxv


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

21


----------



## McMuki (2010 Május 17)

kosz


----------



## Nitu (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## Nitu (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## Nitu (2010 Május 17)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

*Igen*

Nem is rossz ötlet a 20 hozzászóláshoz !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

megy ez lassan


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

remélem müködni fog ám


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

hol a vége?!


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

14. megvan a személyim !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

13. nem egy szerencsés szám


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

12. korhahár feletti


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

11. nekem egyre megy !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

10. sok a víz !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

9. van köbgyöke !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

8. leesett a polc !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

7. mint a törpék !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

6. most kezdődik a hadd-el-hadd !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

5. jó osztályzat !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

4. hová mégy?


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

3. te leszel a párom !


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

2. ez már elégséges!


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

1. ez meg lesz!


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

0. vakációóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## myszoglad (2010 Május 17)

Na jó, még egy utolsó.
Köszönet mindenkinek !


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

vicces ez a 20 hozzászólás.... de az oldal tényleg nagyon jó, és annyi minden fentvan amit szeretnék leszedni


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

1. megérett a meggy


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

4 dörög az ég


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

jaj, elrontottam  4 biz oda nem mégy


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

5 leesett a köd


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

7 dörög az ég


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

8 üres a polc


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

9 kisferenc


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

ott a cica megissza


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## gyurmancs (2010 Május 17)

fele már megvan


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

Hello!
Gondolkozom, mint mindenki mas hogy mit is irjak husz hozzaszolaskent, ime az elso: kedvencem a baracklekvar..


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

utalom a piritost


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

esik az eso


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

azik a mezo


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

haragszik a katona


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

mert megazik a lova


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

boncidai menyecskek


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

ugralnak mint a kecskek


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

szeretojuk mindig mas


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

a ferjuk csak raadas


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

viszik, viszik a szilvat


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

valogatjak a magjat


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

en is ettem belole


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

szerelmes lettem tole


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

boncidai hegy alatt


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

:d


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

leany a legeny alatt


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

azert fekudt alaja


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

viszketett a szoknyaja


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

viszik, viszik a szilvat


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

hat az oreg el-e meg?


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

hat a foga ep-e meg?


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

rad-e ,rad-e, rad-e meg


----------



## balintagnes (2010 Május 17)

radvicsortitja-e meg?


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

mert itthon fú a szél


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 17)

*dbfbddfbsdfsfc*

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

*koszi*

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 1


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

*koszi*

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 2


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 4


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 3


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 5


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

chuckie69 írta:


> Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
> Koszi! 1




Én is remélem


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 17)

*Köszönet*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de javaslatodat megfogadva, talán - nem lesz bonyolult.  Köszönöm!!!!:ugras:


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 6


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 7


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...:grin:


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 8


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 9


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 10


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Sok jó dolog van itt, amit érdemes letölteni is.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Ha majd belejövök, én is töltök fel számokat.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Befejezett gyűjtemény nem létezik, ezért is vagyok itt.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

A legfontosabb alapelv: az egyszerűség.
Össze kell szedni a 20 hozzászólást, gyorsan, egyszerűen.


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*A költő attól bátor, hogy nyitva tartja az őrületre nyíló ajtót.*

* Christopher Morley *


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Egy bölcsesség: Kivételekre nem lehet a világot építeni.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

A tanultság egymagában nem teszi az embert se jobbá, se boldogabbá.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

Na akkor vágjunk bele


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...
Koszi! 11


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

jaj


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

nem is olyan könnyű ez!


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Minden út - jó út, ami elvezet valahova.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

gyerük gyorsabban


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

na mindjárt megvan


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

jaj még mindig


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Régi tanács; minden tudja azt, s kevés követi: eszed járjon előbb nyelvednél s tettednél.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

áhhh


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Ha olyasvalakit akarsz elkapni, aki nem akar horogra kerülni, akkor csalira van szükséged.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

miért kell várni?


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

20 mp igy ez elég sok::


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Akit nem a szenvedés nevelt, örökké gyermek marad.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

na megvan a fele....


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Jobb holnap, mint később.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Tisztes munka elnyeri illő jutalmát.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

há ugylátom nm csak én vagyok igz


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

feco te nagyon bölcs vagy


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Ismerj mértéket és alázatot!


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

20 ilyet fogsz leirni? sok sikert


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Könnyű bölcsnek lenni, ha megvan a "forrás".


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

na legalább van kinek irni nem mint a hülyék magában beszélek


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

te már mindjárt megvagy nekem még kell


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

A csoda, mihelyt megszokottá válik, nem csoda többé.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

megelőzlek mindjárt huzz bele


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

Na na 17- 17


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

és ki lesz a célban?


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

én is kezdem 1


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Ha kommentálod a "bölcsességeket" Neked is ua. lesz a hozzászólásod.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

na még kettő


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

egy könyv kellene


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

A kutya sem ugat, amikor harapni készül.


----------



## bartsanyi (2010 Május 17)

nyertem !!! jó game volt


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

állítólag nagyon jó (3)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Csak vártam és vártam, és amikor nem jött semmi üzenet, tudtam, hogy csak tőled lehet.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Könnyű az étvágyat fölkelteni, de kielégíteni annál nehezebb.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

máshol nem találom (4)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Mi a közös a halban és a vendégben? A harmadik nap már mind a kettő büdös.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Nálam a részvétel volt fontos.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

itt viszont még 15 hozzászólás távolságra van (5)


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

már csak 14 (6)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Alapjában véve a feleségem éretlen volt. Ülök békésen a kádban, ő meg bejön és elsüllyeszti a kishajóimat.


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Minden szakadékot lejtő előz meg.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Szívbeteg vagyok. Tegnap szívtam, ma beteg vagyok.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

de uncsi (7)


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Rossz hír gyorsan jár.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Nem vagyok sznob. Kérdezzenek meg bárkit. Bárkit, aki számít.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

(8)


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*A szobor a tökéletesség egyetlen pillanatát örökíti meg.*

* Oscar Wilde*


----------



## feco51 (2010 Május 17)

Egyszer egy okos ember azt mondta nekem, hogy fordítsak hátat a Napnak, és nézzem meg, mit látok magam előtt. Az árnyékom volt az. Azt mondta, hogy ez nem csak egy egyszerű árnyék, hanem a lelkem megjelenése a mi világunkban. A Nap sugarai olyan erősen sütnek, hogy képesek arra is, hogy szemmel láthatóvá tegyék számunkra a saját és mások lelkét. De egyvalami nagyon fontos, és ezt jól jegyezd meg - mondta. Mint láthatod, nem csak neked van árnyékod, nem csak az embereknek van lelke, hanem mindennek, ami körülvesz minket. A fáknak, az állatoknak, de még a tárgyaknak is. Ha úgy éled életed, hogy ezt az alapvető igazságot soha nem felejted el, akkor tartalmas és szép életed lesz, és olyan dolgokat fogsz megismerni, amire a legtöbb ember sohasem lesz képes.
Sziasztok!


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

másoknak látom van kedve poénkodni is  (9)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

[FONT=&quot]Ha elsőre nem sikerül, nagyjából átlagos vagy.[/FONT]


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Már vagy ötvenezerszer kértelek, ne túlozz folyton!


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

kellene egy jó ötlet (10)


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

de csak a könyv jár a fejemben (11)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Ha megéred a százat, akkor megúsztad. Nagyon kevesen halnak meg százéves koruk után.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

meg hogy ehelyett jobb lenne melózni (12)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Az élet nemi érintkezés útján terjedő fertőzés, amelynél a halálozási arány 100%.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

nehogy a főnök is elkezdjen érdeklődni (13)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Vettem a fiamnak egy garantáltan törhetetlen játékot. Az összes többi játékát azzal törte össze.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

fene gondolta, hogy ilyen nehéz a semmiről értekezni (14)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

A tizenhetedik születésnapomra néhány bőröndöt kaptam az anyámtól. "Minek ez?" kérdeztem. Azt mondta, találjam ki.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

[FONT=&quot]A vásárló olyan színű autót kap, amilyet akar, feltéve hogy feketét akar.[/FONT]


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

A tulajdonból is megárthat a sok. Akinek egy órája van, az tudja, mennyi az idő. Akinek kettő, az már soha nem lehet biztos benne.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Egy ismerősöm egy ikerpár mindkét tagjával randizik. Kérdem tőle: 
- Hogy tudod őket megkülönböztetni?
- Egyszerű - feleli. - Julinak szép hosszú szőke haja van, Jancsinak meg bajusza.[/FONT]
(15)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

...Minden jó, ha jó a vége. És jó az eleje... meg a közepe.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Ne felejtsük el, hogy amikor seggbe rúgnak, egy lépéssel előbbre jutunk.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

*egy*

akkor kezdjük,


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

szikrát kaptam (16)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Ha nincs mit tenni, akkor kérlek azt ne itt tedd.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

hogy minél hamarabb meglegyen


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Jöttem, láttam és most nem győzök bocsánatot kérni.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

az a 20


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Ha lenne egy kis sonkánk, csinálhatnánk sonkás tojást, ha lenne tojásunk.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

- Elég lesz, tanár úr?
- Nekem elég, magának elégtelen.
(17)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

A világnak több szerény zsenire van szüksége. Olyan kevesen maradtunk.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

Óvakodj a részeg autóStohl!
(18)


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Meglátod, mindenki egyetért veled, ha hagymát ettél előtte.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

mert már nagyon szeretnék


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

végre letölteni


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

ez a Stohlos nagyon jó volt


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

- Uram, az ön anyósa nagyon rossz állapotban van. Nincs sok esélye a gyógyulásra.
- Doktor úr, csak azt kérem, kezelje úgy, mintha a saját anyósa lenne.
(19)


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Mindig az az erősebb, aki nem tombol, hanem mosolyog.*

* japán közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

ez még csak a 7.


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

hát tényleg csak ezért


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

[FONT=&quot]Engem senki sem szeret; mindenki utál. Azt hiszem megyek és eszem egy kukackonzervet.[/FONT]


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Ha más kulcs nem jó hozzá, majd a türelem kinyitja.*

* Közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

akkor ez a 8.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

- Hallottam, Pista, hogy megnősültél.
- Hozzátok is lehallatszik?
(20   )


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Az egypúpú tevét az különbözteti meg a kétpúpútól, aki akarja.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

ha jól számolok 9.


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Senki nem tökéletes, a napnak is megvannak a maga foltjai.*

* Osztrák közmondás*


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

[FONT=&quot]Ha lefelé zuhansz, próbáld elhibázni a földet...[/FONT]


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Minden kutya oroszlán az otthonában.*

* Olasz közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

már a 10.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Ezek a nézeteim, de természetesen bármikor megváltoztathatók.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

A családja már degenerációk óta arisztokrata.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

na még egy


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

Ja, a Stohlos vicc jó, csak az nem, amit csinált :-(


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Az élet egy emberöltő hosszúságú, egy jó név örök.*

* japán közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

12.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Minél magasabbra mászik a majom, annál többet látsz a seggéből.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

Marx halott, Lenin halott, és én sem érzem túl jól magam.


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Aggódj kevesebbet, reménykedj többet; 
egyél kevesebbet, rágj többet; 
panaszkodj kevesebbet, lélegezz többet; 
beszélj kevesebbet, mondj többet; 
utálkozz kevesebbet, szeress többet; 
és az életben minden jó dolog a tiéd lesz.*

* svéd közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

13.


----------



## crisie (2010 Május 17)

A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem.


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Ha én is, te is úriemberek vagyunk, ki feji meg a tehenet?*

* Ír közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

14.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

15.


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

16.


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*A könyvek néma mesterek.*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

17., már nem soká...


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

18, na még egy kicsi


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Ahol kételkednek, ott szabadság van.*

* Latin közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

19....


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Ha egy zöld ágat tartasz a szívedben, előbb-utóbb rászáll egy énekesmadár.*

* kínai közmondás*


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*A macska szemei ablakok, melyeken át a túlvilágra tekinthetünk. *

* Ír közmondás*


----------



## Klarisz73 (2010 Május 17)

hurrá! 20.


----------



## etelex (2010 Május 17)

valami gáz van - nem akar menni a letöltés :-(


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*A kis dolgok nagy helyet foglalnak el az életünkben. (France)*


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Amikor a fiadat oktatod, a fiad fiát is oktatod. (Talmud)*


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

láng


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

gyöngy


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

Köszi az infot! Remélem hamar összejön a 20 hozzászólás!

Dex


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

anya


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Bocsáss meg az ellenségeidnek, de jegyezd meg a nevüket. (J.F. Kennedy)*


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

ősz


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szűz


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Amikor hajnal négykor téves kapcsolás ébreszt, gondolj arra, hogy rosszabb is lehetett volna: ha jó a szám. (Doug Larson)*


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

kard


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## Serenity (2010 Május 17)

*Boldogság az amikor a fogorvos azt mondja, hogy nem fog fájni, és a fúró bekapja a kezét. (Jhonny Carson)*


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

csók


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

vér


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

*Miért?*

Mert zöld volt talán?


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szív


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Mármint a marslakó.


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

sír


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Pici zöld.


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

édesanya


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Legszebb szó a világon.


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

pillangó


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

fülolaj


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szerelem


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Tavasz


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szeretet


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Inkább nyár


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

békesség


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Omnia vincit amo.


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

hópehely


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szellő


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Esik az eső.


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

szamóca


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

*Stohl*



kottbullar írta:


> _Óvakodj a részeg autóStohl_!


Ez jó!


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## aiofu (2010 Május 17)

csillag


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

crisie írta:


> vettem a fiamnak egy garantáltan törhetetlen játékot. Az összes többi játékát azzal törte össze.


hi hi hi.


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

0


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

HÓTÜNDÉR írta:


> sose fesd ki a házad..


Miért ne?


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

na most már megvan a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

7üzenet


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Persze,mindenki.


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Nekem is mindjárt.


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

etelex írta:


> - uram, az ön anyósa nagyon rossz állapotban van. Nincs sok esélye a gyógyulásra.
> - doktor úr, csak azt kérem, kezelje úgy, mintha a saját anyósa lenne.
> (19)


hi hi hi.


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

Szép idő.


----------



## zsani68 (2010 Május 17)

justizmord írta:


> valami


Valami van,de nem az igazi!


----------



## dex20 (2010 Május 17)

haj


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

*Abc*

És íme az első: A


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Á


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 17)

Remelem igy egy reg keresett konyvet tudok majd letolteni...:grin:
Koszi! 12


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Bé


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

C


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

na ez az, a halak azok nem


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

ja igen az ABC


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

hát kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

főleg a style-okra


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

ha már itt vannak


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

ez aztán a hosszú hozzászólás


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

na akkor


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

nem tom valakit érdekelnek e


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

de csak ezen a portálon találtam


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

pedig az nagyon részletes


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

keresést végeztem


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

és máshol nem


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

csak ezen a honlapon találtam


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

olyan


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

stílusokat


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

bár még csak a címüket láttam


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

de ígéretesnek tűnnek


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

amik Yamaha arranger-hez


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

készültek


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

na majd csak meglesz


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

meg még 1 ráadás


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

\\m/


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## balatty (2010 Május 17)

:,,:


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

végre az utolsó


----------



## lenard64 (2010 Május 17)

vagy mégse?


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

Akkor elkezdem


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

A


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

B


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

Hogy értelme is legyen a 20 hozzászólásnak:
“Kisgyermek koromban nem értettem, miért csak az emberekért kell imádkoznom. Miután édesanyám lefekvés előtt megpuszilt, magamban kiegészítettem az esti imát egy általam kiötölt fohásszal valamennyi élőlényért.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Talán különös dolog ilyet mondani, de egyedül a fejlődésben, az átalakulásban és a változásban találhatjuk meg az igazi biztonságot.”
(*Anne Morrow Lindbergh*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.” (*William Wordsworth*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Légy az, amivé felebarátaid akarod, hogy váljanak. Ne szavad, hanem lényed legyen prédikációd.” (*Henri Frederic Amiel*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

Volt egyszer egy ember, aki mindig arra panaszkodott, hogy Isten sohasem szól hozzá: “Miért nem küld nekem üzeneteket, úgy, mint más embereknek?” – kérdezte barátjától.
“De hiszen szól hozzád! – biztosította őt barátja. – Az elkövetett hibáidon keresztül szól hozzád.”


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A sikeres emberek egy helytelen irányba tett lépést értékes tapasztalatként élnek meg, míg a sikertelenek a rossz irányt kudarcként fogják fel.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

C


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 17)

tök jó


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Egy napon miután uralmunk alá hajtottuk a szelet, a hullámokat, az árapályt, és a gravitációt, talán hasznosíthatnánk a szeretet energiáit is. Akkor a világtörténelem során másodszor, az ember újra felfedezi majd a tüzet.”
(*Pierre Teilhard De Chardin*)


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

d


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Ha segíteni már nincs mód a bajon,
Adj túl minden keserves sóhajon.
Ki azon jajgat, ami megesett,
A régi bajhoz újat keresett.”​ (*William Shakespeare*)​


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

E


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Néha olyan körülményekbe képzeljük magunkat, amilyent az isteni gondviselés egyáltalán nem szabott ránk; félünk ezernyi szenvedéstől, amelyek közül soha egyetlen egyet sem kell átélnünk.” (*C.H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
(*C.H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

- Hóvirágom, hóvirágom,
mi újság a világon?​ - Véget ért a hosszú tél,
simogat az enyhe szél,
melegebben süt a nap,
újra szalad a patak.
Hallottam a cinegék
kikeleti énekét,
tavasz jár a határon.​ - Ó, be szép ez virágom!​ (*Donászy Magda: Hóvirág*)​


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

F


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (*Vermon Law*)


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

G


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

H


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”
(*Darrell Royal*)


----------



## Melinda_11 (2010 Május 17)

Király! )) 
Kész van!


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

I


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Mindjárt nekem is


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még 5


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még 4


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még 3


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még 2


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még 1


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Kész?


----------



## footy (2010 Május 17)

Még mindig nem megy


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

gfd


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

footy írta:


> Kész?



hdf


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hideg az éjszaka esik a hó


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

Esik az eső.


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

uzhfdjhguj


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

nálgfsdgdfshg


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

trh


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

abckldfmgkdmgrdg


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

cdsyfhuedbhogdasgft78zdsffzsdaguchdsc u gh f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f ff f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

grtgzrtzhtf


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

gtfgfgrthtg


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

rgtgtdhtdht


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ujhdshfzsiagftgfe89rs7 ne78 67z68tg zzfrztfgdfgdgdgfgdgfgdgdgdgdgdgfhfgdszfukgszjdnfjndshhmndcjmnfhbgjhnhbjfhbjfgyxhbvfhbjfgbhfsdghbhfhbjhbjhbjfcvhbjvfxnhhvjxyhbvjhnfb xbj cxb jchhncxvhbjcvhbyhbicvxhncxvhiblhlcxvcyxhbovxchbcvhbivyxcjcxuvcxzzzhzxcvzcxvzvcgzcvzxyccxzzgcvzcvzzhjxcyvcx hcvjhxcv bm


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

ghbfghtfgb


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

fcghgvhtz


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

nem hajlok semmi szélnek
pusztító jégverésnek
úgy állok rendületlen 
magyarnak születtem


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

fhbgf


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

vadászhat énrám bárki
van erőm bosszút álni
én soha nem felejtem
magyarnak születtem


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

rtgrfgttgr


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

gbhtfhgtfghtfbrtftdikjuhtrfds


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ma éjjel egy hatalmas buli lesz nálunk
fegeteges totális ájulás
itt van a helyed neked is köztünk 
meghívó nem kell csak hozz piát


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

65645646855655454564689787455648785


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

♥


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

°


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

leszünk egy páran úgy százötvenhárman 
nem hagyhatjuk elveszni az éjszakát
felverjük majjd az egész házat
s áthívjuk a szomszédból a nagymamát


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

▓»


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

reggelizz ne háborúzz


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

a tapétát szedjük le a falről
tépjük le a ruhát az összes csajról
dobjuk a sarokba a rókát
s nyomjuk tovább


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

good bye bejbi.


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

gfvdgfdg


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

csináljuk egy őrült nagy bulit ma éjjel
állítsuk a falhoz az agysejteket
csaináljunk egy hatalmas balhét ma éjjel 
a jelsz: halál a májra!
ezt ne felejtsd el!


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

ez lesz a 19.:O


----------



## suca (2010 Május 17)

ééés 20


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

magunkra rántjuk a háztető
s nagy duzzogva bevágunk egy pár liter sört
pocsolymalacként fetrengünk a földön
s megröfögtetünk ma minden nőt


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

fbgicdjnc


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

megszokott helyem miért hagytam el
ismerős arcokat feledtem el
szép emlékeim olcsón adom


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

nálam mindig két forint ez a dal 
nálam mindig négy forint ez a dal
nálam mindig hat forint ez a dal
nálam mindig nyolc forint ez a dal
'84-ben tíz forint ez a dal


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

néha úgy hiányzik a marihuána
mint a hercegnőnek a don juan
ha az erkélyről a szemébe néz
vonzza mint méhet a méz


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

meg az a srác akit már te is láttál
és tudtam jól utáljha magát
de mégse hittem volna hogy végén
előveszi a pisztolyát


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ez csak egy egyszerű dal semmit nem akar
néha ilyen is kell
ez csak egyszerű dal semmit nem akar
de ennél többet nem árulhatok el


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

valami szomorú dallam hangjai halkan kísértenek éjszakákon át
velem wannak és együtt dúdolgatjuk a halál dalát
hogy ez a szerelem nekem nem a május én örülök ha valahogy túlélem
ez a szerelem csak egy rohadt mágus ha elkapom úgyis kiherélem


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ez csak egy egyszerű dal semmit nem akar 
néha ilyen is kell
ez csak egy egyszerű dal semmit nem akar 
de ennél többet nem árulhatok el


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

repülőgépek óceánok
a füvek a fák a mezők a virágok a különös állmok amiket látok ha egyszer éjjel hiába vártok


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ez csak egy egszerű dal semmit nem aka 
néha ilyen is kell
ez csak egy egszerű dal semmit nem akar 
de ennél többet nem árulhatok el


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

iztuit


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

*-*

kitöltve a multikulti pulti ultimádum
sokadik a kupica de ugyanaz a dátum
good mood! Martinibe mártani
be a rút bút, nem tud ugye ártani
csoki ropi amerika az erika a marika
poharukat emelik a - mire is? - az igazira!

köszi


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

faramuci mci fara, tere fere, laza para


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ghfsdgk


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

gin rum unicum szalámi
sör bor subidubi akármi


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

aludj el kisember...


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

bjhlioé


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

nem alszom el...


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

jgfjfjd


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

ujdfhgdh


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hjfcj


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

aludj eeee-eel.


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Cs


----------



## Siber (2010 Május 17)

Imádom a lovakat, a legszebb állatok...


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

D


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

jmmgvb,


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

nézd lassan itt az éjszaka,
vad álmok tágas otthona
hazafelé napod elfogy csendesen,
de tiéd ez a pillanat
míg szürke buszod elhaladt
az elmosódó ablakod előtt


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

E


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Dz


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

jhgkgfjkf


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Dzs


----------



## osvath123 (2010 Május 17)

hsdzuuug


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

É


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ja kérem...
A magyar ABC 44 betűből áll!


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

E


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

É


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

hapci


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

F


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

jó az oldal!


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

aÁbCcsDdzDZSeÉfGgyHiJkLlyMnNYoÓöŐpQrSszTtyUúÜűVwXyZzs


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

szerintem tök jó


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

Köszike!


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

G


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Gy


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

Bocsika,hogy igénybe veszem kedvességedet!


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

H


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

ohoohó


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

I


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

aaaaa


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

gyarapodunk

najó ki honnan?


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

ooooooo


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

hhhhhhh


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Í


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

J


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

ssssss


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

thank you!


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

d


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

K


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

sz


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

l


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

c


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

b


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

á


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

f


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

ű


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

ú


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

x


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

y


----------



## maryena (2010 Május 17)

Még egyszer köszönöm szépen a segítségedet!


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

héjjahaj!!!


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

alibibi baba mama,
ki az aki ma suzuki,
nem is para az a dara
de azért még ma húzzuk ki..


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

L


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ly


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

M


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

N


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

lüktet a, zakatol a, bedarál a gépezet.
és észre se veszed, hogy hogy már nem is élvezed

m


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

nem ér semmi t a dal:
vagy túl szépen szól, vagy a fülekbe mar--


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ny


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

O


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

Gin


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ó


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

Rum


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

sör


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

bor


----------



## mateus (2010 Május 17)

dádá sohasem halunk meg

és köszi


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ö


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Ő


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

P


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## tovabbi (2010 Május 17)

Q


----------



## karfil (2010 Május 17)

21


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

*Hali!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## juett (2010 Május 17)

i1


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

ewfsd


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## juett (2010 Május 17)

i2


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

hlhvl


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

kjb-.


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

hjfguhj


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

lalala


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

s


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

bjkv


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

jhggh


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

f


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

d


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

bjbhj


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

g


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

haha


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

h


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

j


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

nananana


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

k


----------



## Demise (2010 Május 17)

l


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

papa


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

baba


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

asd


----------



## ManuFacere (2010 Május 17)

Omg


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

okn


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

ajaj


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

ert


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

Ti mit szeretnétek elolvasni csak hogy már beszéljünk valamiről?


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

gtr


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

hjk


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

semmit?


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

fura


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

Üdv Nchrista


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Neil Gaimant, Stepen Kinget


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

nehéz 20at írni, hogy ne legyen hülyeség


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

Neil Gaimant-ról még nem hallottam


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

Engem


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

igen nehéz


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

valami okosat is kellene azért írni


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Hó,tükör,almák


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

népzene


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

"az ember csak akkor számíthat mások önbecsülésére, ha van önbecsülése, és akkor hisznek benne, ha ő is hisz magában"


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“Az egyik percben nincs semmid, a másik percben meg többet kapsz, mint amit el tudsz fogadni.”


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“Amit meg kell tanulnunk, az mindig ott van a szemünk előtt, csak alázatosan és figyelmesen körül kell néznünk, hogy meglássuk mit akar tőlünk az Isten, és melyik a legjobb lépés amit a következő pillanatban tehetünk.”


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

letöltése


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Ám ahol szörnyeteg van, a csoda ott van.


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“A boldogság egy olyas valami, ami megsokszorozódik, amikor osztoznak rajta.”


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

érdekel


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“A szenvedés abból fakad, hogy elvárjuk, hogy úgy szeressenek minket, ahogy elképzeltük.” (*Paulo Coelho: A Zahír*)


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“… a változások csak akkor következnek be, amikor valami olyat teszünk, ami abszolút nem illik bele az általunk megszokott világba.”


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

de


----------



## Kriszta23 (2010 Május 17)

meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

ha már 20 kell...


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Légy merész,


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

akkor legyen értelmes...


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

ezek a gondolatok...


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

még


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

hátha segítenek ...


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

légy bátor,


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

egy két változás...


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

kell még egy pár üzenet,h meglegyen a 20


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

elindításában...


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

avagy esetleg...


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

de ne légy vakmerő,


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

megértésében


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

Sziasztok bocsánat, de én számolgatni fogok a 20 hozzászólásért.... csak itt találtam meg azokat a könyveket amiket keresek... ez volt 1. hozzászólás


----------



## nchrista (2010 Május 17)

“Néha vereséget szenvedünk. De a vereséget úgysem kerülhetjük el. Ezért aztán még mindig sokkal jobb, ha az álmainkért vívott harcban veszítünk el néhány csatát, mint ha úgy szenvedünk vereséget, hogy azt sem tudjuk miért harcoltunk.”


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Mert megfagy a vér,


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

3.


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

a halál pedig eljő.


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

gizmó


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

A nagy változások mindig olyankor történnek, amikor a legkevésbé várjuk őket.


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

55


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

Már csak 5,és kész vagyok


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

66


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

77


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

már megvan a fele, bocsánat ha idegesít titeket...


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta.


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Békéscsabán 10 ° van és zuhog az eső.


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Morgó


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

Solymáron ( Pest megye) már nem esik


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

Műveden építs mindennap valamit, mindennap. Néha csak javítsd egy részletét, néha, mikor erőtlen vagy, csak rendezgesd, tedd helyére a rendetlen sorokat és oldalakat. De mindennap építsd egy mozdulattal


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Szende


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

sőt a szél sem fúj már annyira nagyon


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Szundi


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Kuka


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

A Tisza-tónál sem esik jelenleg


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Tudor


----------



## kordaagi (2010 Május 17)

kész,megvan a 20


----------



## zsuzsa005 (2010 Május 17)

további jó írogatást


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Vidor


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Ki a 7. törpe??


----------



## silver04 (2010 Május 17)

Hapci.


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)

egészségedre!


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 17)




----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 17)

az nem Kuka?


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

:d


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

Hello


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

Köszönöm


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

szépen


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

tippet


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

minden


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

új


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Bízd magad barátokra. De sose vedd a barátság kincsét magától értetődőnek."


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

tag


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

nevében!


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

Nagyon


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

jó


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd."


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

május


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

ez


----------



## ancyy_15 (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

ki szereti a paradicsomot?


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

lap


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz"


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

rengeteg


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

régi


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni."


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

kedvencemet


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

találtam


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat."


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

meg


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

Nektek


----------



## tengice (2010 Május 17)

köszönhetően


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha."


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele."


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 17)

"A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat."


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

a


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

b


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

c


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

d


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

e


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

5


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

gft


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

ddcg


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

dlor


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

14. :d


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

lsdui


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

*koszike*

koszi


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

df


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

dscg


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

jhjhg


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

*sasa*

nahingya


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

18.


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

lady


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

ép


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

xki


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

ninc


----------



## rnee (2010 Május 17)

wháh  megvan a 20


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

köszönöm a segítséget a hozzászólásokhoz


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

as


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

tfjk


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

nana


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

sdf


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 17)

sdfg


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

fúúú


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

nagyon rossz idő van:S


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

unom de nagyon


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

na meg az árvizek...


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

csütörtökön dráma érettségi:S


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

nagyon nem várom


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

khm


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

uhh


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

nyenyeee


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

hihihi


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

mennyire...


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

lenne már végeee


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

este van már 8 óra


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

ég a világ a boltban


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

sallárom,sallárom


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

ég a világ a boltban.


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

Ott mérik a pántlikát,piros színű pántlikát


----------



## Andi macsek (2010 Május 17)

Én sem szeretnék úgy tünni, hogy csak ezért regisztráltam.


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

sallárom,sallárom,piros színű pántlikát.


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

hihihi, megvan a 20


----------



## Bubuka123 (2010 Május 17)

Köszi még egyszer!!!


----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)

köszönöm a hasznos tanácsot


----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## bin60 (2010 Május 17)

és megvan!


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

köszönöm ...


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

2 nem


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

“Egyik fo gondunk, hogy nagyon kevés embernek van saját élete. Mindenünket másodkézbol kapjuk, még az érzelmeinket is. Sok esetben másodkézbol szerzett információ alapján létezünk. Elfogadjuk bizalommal, amit az orvos, a tudós, a termelo mond. Ez nekem nem tetszik. Mégis el kell fogadnom, mert tudják azt, amiben én tudatlan vagyok. Ha más szavait hiszem el vesém állapotáról, a koleszterin hatásáról vagy a csirkenevelésrol, az még csak hagyján. Ám az élet célja, értelme vagy a halál esetében nem elégszem meg más véleményével. Használt hittel nem hihetek másodkézbol kapott Istenben. Ha valóban élni akarok, saját, személyes információra van szükségem.” (Alan Jones)


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

3 szivesen


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

Az eletben minden jo dolog vagy torvenyellenes vagy erkolcstelen vagy hizlal...


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

4 teszem


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

5 ezt


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

ezek a kedvenceim


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

6 mert


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

7 most


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

8 nincs


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*“Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz, ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot.” (Alfred E. Neuman)*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

9 közérdekű


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Ha egy 30 meteres fanak emberi agya lenne akkor csak 3 meter magasra none" T. Harv Eker*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

10 mondanivalóm


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Az elet egy jatek, es a vilag benne a jatszoter.."*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

11 de


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

12 szeretnék


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Kezet csak megfogni szabad, elengedni vetek, ellokni Atok.."*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

13 letölteni


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*Nem hiszem, hogy a fasírtnak világítania kellene a sötétben.*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

14 egy


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Lehet, hogy hazugsággal mehetsz elõre a világban, de vissza mar nem."*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

15 e-könyvet


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"A vagyat minden izgatja, kiveve a teljesules" Osvat Erno*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

16 és


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

17 ehhez


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

18 szükséges


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"A gondot bekjokent viseljuk,szinte versenyzunk, ki lesz a legnagyobb aldozat a szomorujatekban.."*


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"A gyozelem fejben dol el!"*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

19 ez a


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*“A világ egyetlen foiskolája és egyeteme sem tehet érted többet, mint hogy segít neked segiteni önmagadon.” (Frank Bettger)*


----------



## Hatti (2010 Május 17)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"E'n megtanultam re'g, van aki csak ta'volabbrol sze'p..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

ergsergrgvv


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

avfseavsdvdsa


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Az ember athidalja sajat felelmet ha latja a masiket!"*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

asfvsdvdsvsdfvdcadda fa


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Van aki mindig, van aki egyszer, van aki gyulol, van akinek tetszel, van aki ellened, van eki ERTED..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

dvsdvdvyavav asdvdfvaxcvs


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Isten nem hazardjatekos." Albert Einstein*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

vvsdfvadvadvascv


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"A fiatalok 50%-a optomistan tekint a jovore. A masik felenek nincs penze drogokra"*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

dfvsdvsdfv


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Ami nem lehet a tied mindig az kell neked, ez a kereszted, a sorsod ami hajt. De ha megkaptad mar nem erdekel, ott rohad a szemetdombon majd..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

fxdgbfgbxfd syd


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Amiben az emberi elme hinni tud azt meg is tudja valositani"*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

hcn ,j bhv


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

jmfgvjhm jkb lí


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

ncgk ku ij fkvk n


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

na ez megvolna de ugy elvezem h meg kuldok )


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"A nok elfelejtik a barataikat,de szerelmeiket soha.A ferfiak elfelejtik szerelmeiket,de barataikat soha..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

mcfmjnh gv,v,jhcv ,


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*...A boldogság az, ha egy gyönyörű nő segítő kezét nyújtja. A férfi addig él, míg kíván. A nő, amíg kívánják. A férfi jutalma a nő. A nő jutalma a tudat, hogy ő a jutalom...*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

mvjhn


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

juzchmgv, mbuzchmgv, mb


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"...de mire jo igy ez az elet, hogyha futnod kell amig eled!?..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

jh,vmbk ;


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*Két anyuka beszélget: - Te, milyen jól break-el a fiad. - Nem break-el, csak a tolószékét keresi...*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

-.ljkhfnb


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*Egy jo ember eletenek legszebb ororkege reg feledesbe merult kedves szavai, tovatunt cirogatasai.. William Voltsreets*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

áűúpioug


----------



## csecskeke (2010 Május 17)

*"Nincsen aki oszzekarmol, nincsen aki csokol, nincsen aki cseszeget es nincsen aki bokol..."*


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

_ÉLkj,nm


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

jzhcg


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

uzkljvhjhvjh,


----------



## bali12344 (2010 Május 17)

végre 20


----------



## LaLaura (2010 Május 17)

megvan a 21 hozzászólásés semmi... vááááááááááá


----------



## szozoli (2010 Május 17)

*Én is 13*

A szám nagyon jó


----------



## szozoli (2010 Május 17)

Hogy érted, hogy semmi? Nem tudsz semmit sem letölteni?


----------



## szozoli (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## szozoli (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

*köszönöm*

Köszönöm! én is aggódtam, hogyan szerzek 20 hozzászólást. Ez az oldal nagyon jó, olyan dolgok vannak itt, és csak itt, amit már régóta meg akartam találni.


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)




----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

kiss


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

2


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

:d


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

3


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

4


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

6


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

7


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

1


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

8


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

9


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

10


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

43


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

34


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

11


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

12


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

13


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

14


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

17


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

18


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

19


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

ffff


----------



## Oni (2010 Május 17)

20


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

555


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

hhh


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

fdg


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 17)

jee


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Egyik rossz nem törli el a másikat.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Akit az istenek szeretnek, nem eszik meg a disznók.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Kivételekre nem lehet a világot építeni.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Ami kedveset nem mondasz ki idejében, nem pótolhatod, ami gorombaságot meg kimondasz, vissza nem vonhatod.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

A tanultság egymagában nem teszi az embert se jobbá, se boldogabbá.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Előfordul, hogy amire vágysz, ott van az orrod előtt. Csak ki kell nyitnod a szemed, hogy észrevedd.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

62


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Ha át akarod alakítani a dolgok fennálló állapotát, bizonyos mértékig alkalmazkodnod kell hozzá.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

16


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

15


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Minden út - jó út, ami elvezet valahova.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

alfa


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

A tenger, mely mindent magához szólít, szólít most engem is, fel kell a hajóra szállnom. Mert maradnom, bár az órák elhamvadnak az éjszakában, egy volna azzal, hogy megfagyok, kristállyá válok, és a sár magához köt. Örömmel vinnék magammal mindent, ami itt van. De hogyan tehetném? A hang nem viheti magával a nyelvet és az ajkat, melyről szárnyra kelt. Az étert egyedül kell felkutatnia. És egyedül, fészke nélkül száll a sas is a nap felé.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

béta


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

A részletek fontosságát nem lehet eltúlozni!


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

gamma


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Röptéről ismerszik meg a madár.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

delta


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Ereszd be a disznót az asztal alá, felmászik az asztalra.


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

epszilon


----------



## mastop01 (2010 Május 17)

BlackJack


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Mind közül a legnagyobb erény a hallgatás.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

A gondokat nem oldja meg, ha másokra vetítjük azokat, ha saját bajunkért másvalakit jelölünk ki bűnbaknak.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Aki fél a farkastúl, ne menjen erdőbe.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Jobbat keresve gyakran jót veszítünk.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Ne köpj a tányérba, mert talán még enned is kell belőle.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Úgy gondolkodjatok, mintha minden gondolatotokat lángbetűkkel írnák fel az azúrkék égre, hogy mindenki láthassa azokat. És ez így is van. Úgy beszéljetek, mintha az egész világ egyetlen fül volna, amely azt hallgatja, hogy mit mondotok. És ez így is van. Úgy cselekedjetek, mintha minden cselekedetetek a saját fejetekre szállna vissza. És ez valóban így is van.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Sietésben nincs szerencse.


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Rizikó nélkül nincs kockázat!


----------



## epsone (2010 Május 17)

Kapott, szerzett, lelt képességeinket szükségtelen elemezgetni. Azok használatra valók.


----------



## SavUdvar (2010 Május 17)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

hat


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

8?


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

16, mikre nem vagyok képes 1 kottáért...


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

tizennyóc


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## sariyah (2010 Május 18)

kész, már csak 2 nap... bookmark... :/


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

20000000000000


----------



## Rolandsax (2010 Május 18)

na ez megvan


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

erős


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

45


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

754


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

kola


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

tgz


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

szia


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

szolnok


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

gáz


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

kiss


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

lovas


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

gabi


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

fal


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)




----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

:4:


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

kecske


----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)




----------



## jetli (2010 Május 18)

várni


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

Ujra koszi a lehetoseget!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Sziasztok!

Tényleg nem csak a reg miatt, de ténylegtaláltam egy két gyöngyszemet...


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

van itt valaki?


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

Korabban olvasott konyvet ujra olvashatom...


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

Vagyok


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

De nem sokaig


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

megyek meloba


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

chuckie69 írta:


> Vagyok


 
És hogy vagy? Esik?


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

7kor


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Az jó én már ott vagyok!


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

csak fuj aszel elegge.
El is koszonok, bocs...
kulonben elkesek...


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

szep napot!


----------



## chuckie69 (2010 Május 18)

udv!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Szia! Jó munkát, kellemes napot!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Valaki még?


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Senki?


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Akkor jó, majd számolok....


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Bocs 15


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

17 nem? De!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Nem! 18!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Bocs 19....


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

20 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## csepregi74 (2010 Május 18)

Nem? De!


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

whaooo.


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

egyszerre egy


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

sobri joska


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

Üzenet beidézése a válaszban?


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

mas lassan


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

mountain view


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

kifogas kezeles a gyakorlatban


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

tama-taram


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

hello kp137


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

edzel velem?!


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

3-4


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

jo jatek?


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

5 hat


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

woodside


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

portfolio 2010


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

eltunt, mi lehet Vele?


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

uldozi a vegtelent?


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

hely-hely hejj


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

2010-2011


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

Sajnos álmos a reggel.


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

Andi Helgu Andi Richi


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

helló!


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

megjott, kave kezeben.


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

hat


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

hello Elvira.
Hogy smint?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

megvagyok


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

udv neked is, araszolsz Velem?!


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

mia celod?
talaltal valami jot?!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

és te?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

E-book


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

hét fekete


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

75 akkor elmaradhat "a kezcsokom"


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon jó dolgok vannak


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

persze, mar fent vagyok vagy fel eve, most kitalaltak ezt az erdekfeszitest, pedig mar szedtem itt olvasni valot.


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

kilenc


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

ja, magam az elso reszert jottem, reptilianus baratomert.


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

attól függ :grin:


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

a masodik mar megvan. beleolvastam


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

op, lehet hogy tulorazom itt?!
mire visznek a holgyek.


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

mitol fugg, ha szabad..tudni?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

símán a "te" és kész


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

udvozlet a szep Vajdasagba.
Az operencian tulrol.
Minden Jot.


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

tőled! nem -e vagy még kiskorú?????


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

szia elvira76.
Remelem meg osszefutunk.


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

itt hagysz????


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

hát ennyi volt ?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

na, szép nem mondom


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

mar van par eve szemelyim es vezethetek is
az italom is kiadjak...
bizom benne felnottem, legalabb jogilag


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

jo, erzes, amikkor , hianyozni kezdek.
koszi.!!!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

egy hölgyet csak így itthagyni


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

visszatertem


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

esetleg egy tanc??


----------



## SanRaf (2010 Május 18)

vagy egy seta a felkelo nap alatt?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

akkor elmaradhat a "kézcsokom"


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

Felkelő nap??? itt száz ágra süt


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

hány óra van nálatok?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

mer nálunk kb 8:30


----------



## kp137 (2010 Május 18)

tíz


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

jártál már itt nálunk Vajdaságban?


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

Na megint itt hagyott


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

Na mindegy köszönöm a gyors randevút SanRaf.


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

remélem a barátom maradsz!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

Na akkor üdvözlet a kanadai magyaroknak és minden fórumozónak itt az oldalon!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

megyek dolgozni!


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

majd munka után ismét benézek


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

remélem lesz kivel beszélgetnem


----------



## elvira76 (2010 Május 18)

kiss


----------



## Juci007 (2010 Május 18)

Minél fontosabb egy érzelem, annál nehezebb kifejezni.


----------



## belabela (2010 Május 18)

*1*

1


----------



## belabela (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

teszt 1


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

2. üzenet


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

3. üzenetem


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

a


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

4.


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

bcg


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

5.


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

s


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

fd


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

n


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

q8


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

hgf


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

látom más is szórakozik


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

tt


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

nem csak én


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

e


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

lk


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

ja, csak ezt miért kellett?


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

dd


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

ii


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

dxadd


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

z


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

de már nincs sok hátra


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

vfvj


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

tr


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

234234


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

dsfhelló


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

:!:34r344444r


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

remélem, ha ez meglesz akkor beléphetek


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

szia


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

334f


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

mert ha nem....


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Bocsi, de nem butaság ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## orsiga (2010 Május 18)

:111:végre


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

meg kell néznem az ovis lakodalmast nagyon nagyon


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Miért jó ez a kényszer?


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

na még kettő


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

sasa


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

wicky82 írta:


> 8


ok


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

meg vagyok halihó


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

tata


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Sztem ez idétlen


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## Madarász Andi (2010 Május 18)

meg egy a ráadás


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

magyar vagy?


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

nem tudom


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

wicky82 írta:


> 5


 
És ha 20?


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon idetlen


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Nahát...


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

wz van


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

sziasztok


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

sasa1 írta:


> nem tudom


 
Keresek egy könyvet.


----------



## wicky82 (2010 Május 18)

nakész


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Én sem tudom.


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

na meg 4


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

wicky82 írta:


> nakész


 Még mindig nem elég?


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

Hát nem!


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

meg 3 milyen konyvet


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

tedd azt


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

meg 2


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

meg 1


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

kesz vagyok


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

már megint


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

sasa1 írta:


> meg 1


 még mindig kell?


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

ezt nem hiszem el.


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

bagater írta:


> már megint


 még 2?


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

unom már


----------



## bagater (2010 Május 18)

bagater írta:


> 20


 
most már enyém a pálya?


----------



## sasa1 (2010 Május 18)

na mizu


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

Tarsd meg az aprót te mocskos állat!


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

Majd eszem út közben


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

Az ajtók azért vannak hogy bemenjünk rajtuk, nem tudtad?


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

Mostantól nem lesz olyan hogy te meg én


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

És ha elutazol akkor el vagy utazva


----------



## zsombics (2010 Május 18)

rrrr


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

A


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

B


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

D


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

:d


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

kiss


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

A régi magyar képregények érdekelnek.


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon jó, hogy nem lesz bonyolult a 20 hozzászólás)))


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)




----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)




----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)




----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

:55:


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

:11:


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

:55:


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

\\m/


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

:88:


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

:8:


----------



## Liliom-70 (2010 Május 18)

:0:


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

*Hozzászólások*

eNGEM IS AGGASZT,HOGY HOGYAN FOGOM ELÉRNI A HÚSZ HOZZÁSZÓLÁST


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Abcdefgh


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

:77:


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Anett1984 írta:


> Abcdefgh


nAGY SZÜKSÉGEM LENNE RÁ,HOGY LETÖLTHESSEK EGY-KÉT DOLGOT


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

anett1984 írta:


> 11111111111111111111111111111111111


ne haragudjatok az összevisszaságokért


----------



## AyeshaFleur (2010 Május 18)

:d


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

anett1984 írta:


> ne haragudjatok az összevisszaságokért


majd csak meglesz a húsz


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Szeretnék betekinteni


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Bizotos ötletes dolgokat találok


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Sokat keresgéltem már


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

De nem sok helyen találtam kézzel fogható dolgokat


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Pedig szükségem lenne rá


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Tervezetek készítéséhez keresek ötleteket


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Szeretem megmunkáltan elkészíteni őket


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Sok időt töltök az elkészítésükkel


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Mindjárt meg van a húsz


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Remélem utána már sikerül hozzáférnem


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Még kettő,ha minden igaz


----------



## Anett1984 (2010 Május 18)

Azt hiszem a végére értem,remélem sikerrel járok


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

öt


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 18)

Kicsit kellemetlen, hogy úgy tűnik, csak a letöltés érdekel, de azért megpróbálom, hátha sikerül.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 18)

2. bejelentkezés


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 18)

3. üzenet


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 18)

Ma ötöt küldök, bocs


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

Koszi meg uj vagyok es most tanulgatom mikent szedhetek ossze 20 hozzaszolast,


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

erdekes oldal es rengeteg jo anyagot talalni itt megyegyszer koszi


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

a


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

s


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

harmadik


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

hat


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

kis turelem es hamarosan tolthetek le en is


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

hét


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

het


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

nyolc


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

kilenc


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

tiz


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

ha minden igaz meg tiz hozzaszolas


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

tizenketto


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

nyolc


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

tizenharom


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

tizen es negy


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

meg ot


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

kilenc


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

viszaszamlalas


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

tiz


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

negy


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

egyszerre harman szamolunk


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

harom


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

ketto


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

tizenegy


----------



## salex (2010 Május 18)

ha minden igaz most sikerult


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

tizenhárom


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris tud kört rajzolni. Vonalzóval.


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Mikor Chuck Norris-nak be kéne fizetnie a számláit, visszaküldi a számlákat kitöltetlenül és mellékel egy fotót magáról, amin éppen támadni készül. Chuck Norrisnak nem kell a számláit kifizetnie. Soha.


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris egyszer 72 steak-et evett meg egy óra alatt. Az első 45 percben a pincérnőt dugta.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris az egyetlen ember, aki képes a falat legyőzni teniszben.


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris egyszer lelőtt egy német bombázót azzal, hogy az ujjával rámutatott és azt kiáltotta: "Bang!".


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

A Bibliában Jézus a vízt borrá változtatta. Erre Chuck Norris a bort sörré.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

A Civilization 4-ben azért nem létezik Chuck Norris harci egység, mert egy is képes lenne mindenkivel végezni egy csapásra.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Egyszer Chuck Norris befalt egy egész tortát, mielőtt a barátai elmondhatták volna neki, hogy egy sztriptíztáncosnő volt benne.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris pörgőrúgása 16 államban számít hivatalos kivégzési módszernek.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Ha megmérnék, Chuck Norris 1 Pörgőrúgása elég energiát szolgáltatna egész Ausztráliának 44 percig.


----------



## 84HGabor (2010 Május 18)

Chuck Norris képes nullával osztani.


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## Jabi (2010 Május 18)

remélem már elég lesz a 20-hoz...


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon jo konyveket talaltam


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

hozzaszolok


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

kell meg irjak 16-ot


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

Most végeztem agykontroll tanfolyamot.


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

És itt rengeteg anyag van hozzá.


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

Amiket el szeretnék olvasni.


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

Nem gondoltam volna,


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

meg van nehany


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

, hogy ilyen nehéz ennyi hozzászólást írni.


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

elkunldendo semmisegem


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

hamarosan vegeztem


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

ha a gyerek elaludt


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

*hozzászólás*

Még 15..........


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

nekiallok olvasni nehany oldalt


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

kb 2 ora


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

meg 3


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

De jó annak aki már végigcsinálta...


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

egy par van hatra


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Azért, hogy tesztelev legyen a kitartásunk?


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Úgy értem tesztelve........


----------



## csizane (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon koszonom!!!!!


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Tök jó, már a felénél járok


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Megy ez.....


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Persze így könnyű, hogy megtanultam


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

mindig pozitívan gondolkodni.


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon pozitív vagyok.\\m/


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

Heloo, megüt a guta, elfelejtettem a jelszomat, no most ide vitatkozhatok a tobbiekkel. fnyuk fnyuk 

ki tart valami normalis haziallatkat? a baratnomet kellene meggyozni valami kisallatrol...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

elkezdem gyártani a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

na még 1et


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Köszönöm Zsuzsa*

Ismét köszönöm


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

azért végigcsinálom egyszer


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

20 másodpercet már vártam...


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Zsuzsának*

Ismét köszönöm


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

várok még majd többet is...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

na még 14


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

lassan, de biztosan...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

írok még pár közhelyet...


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Próbálkozom*

Elkezdem gyártani a 20 hozzászólást 1


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

és lassan....


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*2*

Elkezdem gyártani a 20 hozzászólást 2


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

meglesz a 10....


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

még 9 és könyveket olvasgathatok...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

már nem kell sok...


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*3*

A legfontosabb alapelv: az egyszerűség.
Össze kell szedni a 20 hozzászólást, gyorsan, egyszerűen.


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

még 7 darab


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*3*

A legfontosabb alapelv: az egyszerűség.
Össze kell szedni a 20 hozzászólást, gyorsan, egyszerűen.


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

még 7 darab


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

még 7 darab...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

hoppá, kicsit sokszor küldte el


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

de nem számolta bele rendesen...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

ezért ezen kívül még 3mat kell küldenem...


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

három, három, három, lemegyek alfába


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

kettő, 2, Ketttttőőőő


----------



## JezyG (2010 Május 18)

és eggggy, 1 ,1 most nagyon megnyugodtam, kipihent vagyok és egészséges


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 18)

még 1 és megvan


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 18)

ez az! végre


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Kipróbálom 9*

Jó próbálkozást és fórumozást mindenkinek! 9


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*10*

Mi lesz ennek a vége???? 10


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

hmm.. hideg van


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

nagyon fázom brrr


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

alig birok irni


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Neked is szép napot*

Napocskát látni!!!!!t!!!


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

álmos is vagyok


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

Itt nincs Nap  legalábbis én nem látom, mert takarják a felhők grrrr


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

mindjárt ebéd


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

Megpróbálom 1


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

szia


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

nem tudok mit írnii lalalal


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

sziasztok


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

szeretnék egy lemezt


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

nekem még 11 kell


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

kissszeretnék egy lemezt


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

salallaall _cggdfzd_


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

a címe


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

*jééé ilyet is lehet?*


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

_meg ilyet is_


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

Teenager party


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

remélem hogy


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

lilaaa


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

meg van nektek!


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

ott milyen az idö?


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

fúj a szél


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

sajna!


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

elromlott a hosszabbitom


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

1234


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

brrr


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

nekem a mosogépem!


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

brr nagyon hüsi van!


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

5678


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

na már csak 4 kell


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

:d


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

már csak 3


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

még eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegy


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

csak 2


----------



## pörkölt (2010 Május 18)

1,és zéro!


----------



## hajniooo (2010 Május 18)

the end


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Köszönet*

Azért elég nehéz a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Neked sem lehetett egyszerű*


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Boldog ember*


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Még mindig kell*


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)




----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)




----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Arik*

:roll: Szemforgató  Mosolygós


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

köszi


----------



## szozoli (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

igen


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Ez is aranyos*

:11:


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

21


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

212


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

321


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

10!


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

999


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Majd kettő után*

:23:


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Hol is jártam?


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

654


----------



## Binga (2010 Május 18)

Köszönöm a tanácsot a 20 üzenetre


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Aha. Már látom.


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Már mindjárt......


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Már csak 1 hiányzik*

:55:


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

És akkor enyém lehet....


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Az a sok olvasnivaló.


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## Mariann52 (2010 Május 18)

*Mi lesz ha???*

:12:Talán most nem leszek szomorú


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

ne légy szomorú!


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## sinibaba (2010 Május 18)

Pedi már megvolt....


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

nananana 20


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

*ej de sokat*

irtok, nekem meg senki se ir


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

kinek van madara?
halai?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

nagyon jo, neke megvan a 20...


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

21


----------



## mindns (2010 Május 18)

állandó jep!


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

*szia*

örülök ennek a fórumnak


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

én is aggódtam hogy lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon jo ez a honlap is
sehol nem láttam ilyen jo könyveket


----------



## kiscé (2010 Május 18)

*jó napot kívánok!hhhhhhhhhh*

hhhhhhhhhhhhh


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

*Hat*

nekem 

nem ir

senki?


----------



## kiscé (2010 Május 18)

hol találom a vén csavargó című dal mp3 letöltését?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

sokaig fog ez nekem tartani


----------



## kiscé (2010 Május 18)

hat!nem tudod hogyan lehet letölteni erről az oldalról?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

mire jo ez?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

sokat varni, keveset irni, raadasul meg a 2 nap varas, ... pedig csak a jelszom felejtettem el


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

honnan látni, hogy mennyi hozzászólás kell még?


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

azt hiszem én is csak visszaszámolok


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

Danielle Steel könyveket keresek


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

ninics mar itt senki?


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

meg 
Barbara Taylor Bradford regényeket keresek


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

en meg penzt keresek  csak nem talalok, az a baj


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

meg szeretném már megszerezni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

jé itt valakivel beszélget is lehet
pénzt azt én is keres(gél)ek


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

beszélgetni


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

na már többen lettünk :4:


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon Jó az oldal örülök hogy enyi jo zenét le lehet tolteni


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

Már rég beregeltem, de még soha nem írtam a fórumba


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

ki most a leggazdagabb kanadai magyar?


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Abcdefg


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

Azt hiszem a kezdet mindig nehéz. Főleg ha az ember lánya jobban szeret hallgatni, mint beszélni


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Abcdefghijk


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

de ami jobban erdeke, hogy csinalta, hogy o lett a leggazdagabb ?


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Ki nézi a bayern-inter döntőt????


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

18 visszaszámolok.


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## agnes11 (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Aaa


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Bbb


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

13 lehetőleg péntek


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Rtte


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

12 12 12 12


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Eee


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Ddd


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

idrisi te átok programm


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

imadom a monologokat... foleg ha senki se hallgat ram


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

10 szép kerek szám


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

hat azert kicsit talalekonyabbak is lehetnetek a szovegirasban


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

ez a topik szerintem nem a mélyreható monológok otthona


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

*Sziasztok!*

Bbb


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

már csak 2


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Need


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)




----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Nadd


----------



## kmaresy (2010 Május 18)

20!!!


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Nar


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Fere


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

Farcry


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)




----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

20!!!!


----------



## lacek16 (2010 Május 18)

21


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

lesz ebbol meg ma valami?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

minek ez ide? nem ertem? kitartosagi teszt? 

gyerekek, mashol kell "akarni"


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

no gyerunk bizonyitsunk!


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

király


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

jó


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

szuper


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még sok hiányzik


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

nem tudom miért kell ilyen marhaságot kitalálni


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

lassan kezdek besokalni


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

ez őrület


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

2 üzenet között várni kell 20 mp-t?


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

.....................xxxx................


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

????????????


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

Még 10


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 9


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 8


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 7


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 6


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 5


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 4


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 3......istenem


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

még 2....úgy várom,mint a megváltást


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

1.......


----------



## crazygirl26 (2010 Május 18)

hihi...megvan


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

van itt meg valakii,?


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

no megkerdezhettem volna toled legalabb, hogy szoke vagy-e vagy voros


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

jarnak


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

ide


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

igen most itt vagyok


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

helyes lanyok is?


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

szép lassan haladok


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

aztan ki vagy mi vagy?


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

Köszi a tanácsot!


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

nem nyert, fiú vagyok


----------



## behem (2010 Május 18)

mutass fotot


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

el kell kezdeni,mert


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

ez a 15.


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

nagyon kellenek az


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

alapok!!!!


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

...hozzászólások


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

amúgy mért kell 20hozzászólás?:S


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

nem tudom ,19


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

és 20


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

időpocsékolás,de


----------



## rucc (2010 Május 18)

elértem


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

muszály ha ezt kell


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került. Hatodik érzék c. film


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

gyorsan gyorsan gyerünk márrrrr


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

még kell egy pááár


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

A bontás mindig könnyebb, mint az építés. Charlaine Harris


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Politikában, hitelügyletben és szerelemben átkozottul keveset ér a becsületszó. Eötvös Károly


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

nem adjuk feeel!!!!


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

ajjj már csak 10 kell


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

9 és letöltéésss


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

mindjárt vége ennek a furcsa izének


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

wáááááááááááááá már alig vároommm


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Ez egy nagyon vicces topik!


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Politikában, hitelügyletben és szerelemben átkozottul keveset ér a becsületszó. Eötvös KárolyEötvös Károly


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

vki elmondja mért így kell?mire jó???


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Ami gyökértelen, könnyen rohad. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

én nem értem ezt


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

párápárápppáráá que asco


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

scscseefoefeo0102020202


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

Nincs annál rosszabb, mint várni, anélkül, hogy tudná az ember, mi fog történni. A képzelőerőnk kegyetlenebb bármely rabtartónál. Richelle Mead


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

elvagyokxdxdxdxdxdxd


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)




----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

egykelllllegykellcsakegyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## Flóracipő (2010 Május 18)

na a biztonság kedvéért még ewgyet küldök hamár így belejöttem


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

akkor en is


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

zöldborsó írta:


> Ez egy nagyon vicces topik!



Természetesen már találkoztam olyan fórummal, ahol el kellett érni bizonyos hozzászólás mennyiséget egy-két funkció eléréséhez.....


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

nekem mar 5


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

ertem


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

....de hogy külön topikot nyissanak erre a célra, ez nagyon vicces és persze nagyon hasznos is.


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

*nyelvgyakorlás helyesírás*

tej nem pedig tely


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

egyetertek


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

bagoly nem pedig bagoj


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

nekem 7


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

vagy 8???


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

lyukas és nem jukas


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

lassan megvan a fele....


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

hajó és nem halyó


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

meg egy


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

bélyeg nem pedig béjeg


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

es a fele


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

lakáj nem pedig lakály


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

unalmas nem?


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

na visszajöttem


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

lassu chat


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Elég hülyén érzem magam, ide írni, olyan mintha magamban beszélgetnék!


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

gyerunk


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

folyó és nem pedig fojó


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

igazán vicces ez a forum


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

bivaly nem bivaj


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

en figyelek


----------



## Gaunt (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

gólya és nem gója


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

tiszta pszihodrama


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

elfelejtettem mennyi lehet


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Hoztam egy-két idézetet, hogy mégis úgy tűnjön mintha értelmes dolgokat írnék.


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

ikon és nem íkon


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

és nagyon népszer&ucirc;


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

oo mar latom


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

mindenki saját magával beszélget


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

hozza az két z


----------



## kispatent (2010 Május 18)

bucsuzom...ez volt a raadas


----------



## Laraanyu (2010 Május 18)

Ez pazar!


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

a húzza szintén


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

két nap lehet két égitest is


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

mintha néha nem számolná az üzeteket


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

durva, hogy ezt kell csinálni


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

davaj oroszul gyerünk


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

elvileg 20 )))


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

a két nap az két nap


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

és ez fáj nem pedig fály


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"A józan ész az az előítélet-gyűjtemény, amit az ember 18 éves korára összeszed."


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

na mégegy ráadás
jót beszélgettünk )


----------



## Laraanyu (2010 Május 18)

*Problémáidat szeretnéd megszüntetni? *


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Az életem egy film, melynek nem túl jó a szereposztása és ráadásul a sztoriját sem értem."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

zöldborsó remek idézettel gyűjtöget és nem gyűlytöget


----------



## Laraanyu (2010 Május 18)

*Akkor tudnod kell azt is, hogyan segít ebben a pozitív megerősítés! *


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Az élet olyan, mint mikor az ember kiáll hegedülni, és menet közben tanul meg játszani."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

és mi lesz a két nappal? arra milyen trükk van?


----------



## Laraanyu (2010 Május 18)

*Megerősítés *(a mai napra, hétvégére. Vagy, bár mikor mondogathatod magadban, hogy pozitív energiával töltődj fel.):


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

időzóna?


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

végkimerülléss


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

dyeac írta:


> zöldborsó remek idézettel gyűjtöget és nem gyűlytöget



Dejóóóóó! Így legalább nem érzem úgy, mintha csak magamban beszélgetnék!


----------



## Laraanyu (2010 Május 18)

„Életem minden pillanatában befogadó állapotban vagyok. Szeretettel fogadom el mind azt a sok szépet és jót amit kértem önmagam számára."


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Az egyetlen dolog, amit az életemben elértem, a kilincs volt."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

zölb. kérlek, honnét az idézetek? LOL


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Az igazolványképemmel dobják fel az unalmasabb horrorfilmeket."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

rohadt jók!! LOL


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

hoppá 24


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

maradok még


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

dyeac írta:


> zölb. kérlek, honnét az idézetek? LOL



Ó hát a net hatalmas, csak pár katt és te is olvashatod őket. De konkrétan, amiket ideírtam azok szerelmchat.atw.hu oldalon megtalálhatók, a vicces idézetek opcióban!


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

az élet mint olyan nem ilyen


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Olyan sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már majdnem gömb. "


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"A sikerhez vezető út - karbantartás miatt - zárva."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

zöldborsó írta:


> Ó hát a net hatalmas, csak pár katt és te is olvashatod őket. De konkrétan, amiket ideírtam azok szerelmchat.atw.hu oldalon megtalálhatók, a vicces idézetek opcióban!



olyan hatalmas, hogy csak itt találkoztunk...

jó sok katt volt...


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"A nagyotmondás ellen a nagyothallás az egyetlen védelem."


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Igen valóban olyan hatalmas, hogy csak itt futottunk össze. Nem szívesen vallom be, de ide is csak néhány zene "juttatott", amiket máshol nem találtam.


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű."


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Mivel mindig az okos enged, már rég a hülyék uralkodnak."


----------



## lizzy74 (2010 Május 18)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és már több hónapja vagyok regisztrálva, mégsem tudok letölteni 
miért?


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

zöldborsó írta:


> Igen valóban olyan hatalmas, hogy csak itt futottunk össze. Nem szívesen vallom be, de ide is csak néhány zene "juttatott", amiket máshol nem találtam.



azaz?


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

"Nem szenvedek elmebetegségben. Minden percét élvezem."


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Túlléptem a 20-at, de ezt még muszáj! "Tetszik, hogy karcsú a derekam, izmos a karom és sportos a külsőm. Csak az a baj, hogy mindezt vastag hájréteg borítja."


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

na jó, akkor két nap


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Azaz, Cserháti Zsuzsa "Kicsi gyere velem rózsát szedni" című albumát vagy arról néhány dalt és itt végre megtaláltam. Deee nyilván jobban körül fogok nézni és találok még ezen kívül is régen hallott dalokat.


----------



## dyeac (2010 Május 18)

zöldborsó írta:


> Azaz, Cserháti Zsuzsa "Kicsi gyere velem rózsát szedni" című albumát vagy arról néhány dalt és itt végre megtaláltam. Deee nyilván jobban körül fogok nézni és találok még ezen kívül is régen hallott dalokat.



érdekes módon orosz site-okon lehet leginkább magyar albumokat elérni


----------



## zöldborsó (2010 Május 18)

Igen ezt már én is tapasztaltam, volt is egy linkem (egy fórum) ahol rengeteg magyar album fent volt, de valahol elvesztettem és fogalmam nincs hol keressem.


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Minden botnak a végén a feje
olala


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

sajnálom, hogy így kell megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

ki tudja


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

merre


----------



## magis (2010 Május 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.sdfasdf
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Ez szornyu


----------



## magis (2010 Május 18)

magis írta:


> Ez szornyu



már csak 19


----------



## magis (2010 Május 18)

magis írta:


> már csak 19


Már csak ...


----------



## elf24 (2010 Május 18)

Sajna nekem vmi miatt nem enged mégse letölteni, pedig letelt a 48 óra és a 20 hozzászólás is megvan.
Akkor mégis mi baja velem?


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

merre visz


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

a végzet


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

Csaba


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

királyfi


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

csillag ösvényen


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

ez az időkorlát a sorrendet is elfelejteti


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

Akkor egy másik vers:


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

Alvó szegek


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

a jéghideg homokban


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

plakátmagányban


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

ázó éjjelek


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

égve hagytad


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

a folyosón a villanyt


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

ma


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Az is hozzászólásnak számít, ha köszönete mondok egy üzenetre?


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

ontják


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

véremet


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

szellőivel, folyóival


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

oly messze még a virradat!


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

Felöltöm ingem és ruhám.


----------



## gyimesi56 (2010 Május 18)

Begombolom halálomat.


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Egyáltalán hol látom, hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Ez így elég macerás lesz, egyáltalán van értelme?


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon szeretném megnyitni az évzáró műsoros csatolmányokat!:cry:


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Aki bottal köszön, annak doronggal felelnek
olala


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Sok csepp követ váj
olala


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Későn jövőnek csont az ebédje
olala


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Nagyon hülyén érzem magam.:shock::shock:


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

most én is írjak okosságokat?


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

*na még 10!*

Sziasztok! Nem tudom írt-e valaki,mert nem tudom hol nézzem meg!


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Három napig dínom dánom, holtig való szánom bánom
olala


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

Remek, már 6-nál tartok.


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

Jön a 12. :Ma végre nem esik az eső!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

már csak órák kérdése az egész


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

A dió törve, az asszony verve jó
olala


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

magammal beszélgetek, nem baj...


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

13.:hétvégén már akár 26C is lesz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

14.:mindjárt megyünk a Tescoba!


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Hallgat, mint a süket disznó a búzában
olala


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

már csak 11 üzi és úgy 26 óra választ el attól, hogy végre hozzájussak egy csatolmányhoz.


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

15.:tizenöt az annyi mint 10+5


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Nehezen alkuszik meg két eb egy csonton
olala


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

11-jövő csütörtökön ugye jó idő lesz?


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

Engem már csak 5 üzenet választ el a jó kis óratervektől


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

12-mert ha nem, akkor úszik a gyereknapunk


----------



## olala (2010 Május 18)

Ha egy ebet bottal hajtanak a nyúl után, nem fogja az meg
olala


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

Hétvégén biztos jó idő lesz,de a jövő hetet szerintem még a meteorológusok sem tudják


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

örülök, hogy más tanártársam is itt szenved, úgyis olyan gondtalan az életünk...


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

Mi június 03-án megyünk kirándulni


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

szerinted ennek, amit csinálunk van értelme?


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

Tudod éppen van 10 perc szabad időm


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

a június már remélem szép napos lesz


----------



## tamoni (2010 Május 18)

A cél lebegjen a szemetek előtt!!!!


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 18)

kösz a lehetöséget


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

akkor legalább veled beszélgetek, nem csak úgy magamban.


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

gratulálok, elérted a 20-at!


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

én még bájcsevegek egy kicsit


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Özönvíz miatt a csütörtöki sütögetés törölve.


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

üdv. clupus, úgy látom ketten maradtunk a harcban


----------



## zsoka70 (2010 Május 18)

ééés!! Az utolsó hozzászólásom! További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Pontosabban 1 héttel elhalasztva.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 17.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 16


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 15


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 14


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 13


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 12


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Tudom, hogy ez ratyi, de nincs jobb ötletem.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 10.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Még 6.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Már csak 5.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Utolsó előtti ilyen hülyeségem.


----------



## niks (2010 Május 18)

Ez az utolsó. Köszi, hogy létrehoztatok egy ilyen topicot!


----------



## fantasprite (2010 Május 18)

uccsóó


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

20 hozzászólás? Kitalálok valamit...


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Nem vágtam fejbe a táskámmal. Egyszerűen kicsúszott a kezemből, amikor az italomért nyúltam, s amint meglendült az asztal fölött, véletlenül arcon találta Aaront"


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Ha leesel valahonnan - lehetsz jó ember vagy rossz -, biztos, hogy a földön kötsz ki."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"-Mintha te valaha jobban tudtad volna
-Tényleg? Édesem, én találtam ki azt a lépést"


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Törjön százegyszer százszor-tört varázs"


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"És köszönök ma annyi ölelést,
Ám köszönök mégis annyi volt-Lédát,
Amennyit férfi megköszönni tud,
Mikor egy unott, régi csókon lép át."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Általam vagy, mert meg én láttalak
S régen nem vagy, mert már régen nem látlak."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

Freedom's no mystery


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"I just want you to know that I've been fighting to let you go"


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"I just don't love you no more."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"I'll be your crying shoulder, 
I'll be love's suicide 
I'll be better when I'm older, 
I'll be the greatest fan of your life."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

Sit. Stay. Good dog.


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

Don't forget


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"HUSZONHÁROM EMELETNYI MAGASSÁGBAN, AZ
ABLAKON KINÉZVE csak szürke szmogot láttam. Nevezhetik az
Angyalok Városának, de ha egyáltalán voltak kint angyalok, akkor
biztosan vakrepülést végeztek.
Los Angeles az a hely, ahol az emberek szárnyakkal vagy szárnyak
nélkül is elrejtőzhetnek.
HUSZONHÁROM EMELETNYI MAGASSÁGBAN, AZ
ABLAKON KINÉZVE csak szürke szmogot láttam. Nevezhetik az
Angyalok Városának, de ha egyáltalán voltak kint angyalok, akkor
biztosan vakrepülést végeztek.
Los Angeles az a hely, ahol az emberek szárnyakkal vagy szárnyak
nélkül is elrejtőzhetnek."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Tanuld meg elengedni a múlt szerelmeit, szeretteit! És tanuld meg tiszteletben tartani az ő döntésüket! Mert ami nincs, az fájhat, de attól még nem lesz."


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"A humor arra való, hogy távol tartsa tőlünk a félelmet - bólintott Gabe. - A legmélyebb, legprimitívebb félelmeinket. Ha megfordítod őket, ha nevetségessé teszed őket, többé már nem is olyan ijesztőek." /Rona Jaffe/


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

To err is human.


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Alice, you're awfully small to be so hugely irritating!"


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

ja


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

Love is like the wind - you can't see it but you can feel it


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

"Nekem van életem, csak helyet csináltam benne neked!"


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## fame (2010 Május 18)

Köszönöm, ez nagyon jó ötlet volt, sokat segített.


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

45


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## szafoe (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

ne már:S


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Kicsit bunkóságnak tűnt,hogy csak azért irogassak,hogy meg legyen a 20,dehát nincs más megoldás...


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

2454


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

s


----------



## eszjozsi (2010 Május 18)

ezvan elég fasz szabály...


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

z


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

nee,és még a 20 másodperc isez vicces,vagy beteges


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

ó


----------



## kissisti76 (2010 Május 18)

A hold - szenvtelen, néma tanúja a szerelem és bosszú édes pillanatainak.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

akkor már legyenek értelmesek a szavak:Mit csinált az ember épp akkor, mikor felfedezte, hogy a tehenek tejet adnak?


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni?


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Ha ma nulla fok van és holnap kétszer olyan hideg várható, hány fok lesz holnap?


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Addig amig a főnököm úgy tesz, mintha jól megfizetne, addig én is úgy teszek mintha jól dolgoznék.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

már csak 9


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

már csak 8!!!


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Mindenre tudok magyarázatot találni, legfeljebb nem stimmel.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

"A gumióvszer nem nyújt teljes biztonságot. A barátomon is volt, mégis elütötte egy busz." (Bob Rubin)


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Kezdek számolni...


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

jaaa és még a 2 nap is


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Az alvástól megéhezem. Az evéstol elálmosodom. Az élet szép.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

Drága szüleim, küldjetek 10.000 Ft-ot, hogy megnyugodjak, nincsenek anyagi gondjaitok.


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

két hónapja Mac-et használok...


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Üdv Gangika!


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Szintén zenész?


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

az utolsó:"Ha megígérem, hogy hiányozni fogsz, elmész?"


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

OS X Leopard


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Mac Mini


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

"ócska" de jobb, mint egy új PC


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

zenésznek nem mondanám magam,csak énekelni tanul


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

www pont szelrozsaegyesulet pont hu


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

ok


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)




----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

gyűlik ez...


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

még 10...


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

mármint tanulok...na mindegy


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

őslények országa


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

ok, értettem.


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

hogy kell itt letölteni????


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

vagyis gondoltam.


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

2 nap mulva jövök a Köpülő nótáért


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

úgy láttam kattintható linkek vannak


----------



## Gangika (2010 Május 18)

minden jót lubity!!


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

két nap ÉS 20 üzenet?


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

azt gondoltam húsz üzenet VAGY két nap.


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Minden jót!


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Na, még kettő...


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

hol lehet itt állandó taggá lenni??,


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

És végül: Ha már PC, akkor is inkább Linux....


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

??????


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

?????


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Szia lindakarosi


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Bocs, lindarakosi


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

..............


----------



## lubity (2010 Május 18)

Biztosan van valami szabályzat, vagy ilyesmi, ahol le van írva az ilyesmi.


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

123456


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

789


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

aha


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

ok


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

sadfasd


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

ksz


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*ewrwer*

klrltret


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

*d*

fsfs


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

23423


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

........


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

sfdfs


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*ser*

22


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

fsd


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

werwe


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

??????????????


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

fds


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

hu


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

sfd


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

wewer.e.r.we.we


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

:-


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

hgf


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*werwe*

wsdfsd..3rewrw


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

mh


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

00000000000000000000


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*eewrwerwe*

werw


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

*


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

pl


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

ewrwe


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

werw


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

úúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

ééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## lindarakosi (2010 Május 18)

0


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

őőőőőőőőő


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

űűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*sdfgsd*

llklkjl


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

-----------


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*llllll*

dsfsdadrkadsflasldf


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*88*

klllllllll


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

98


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

97


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

96


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

*hhh*

95


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

&&&&&&&&c


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

94


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

#########


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

93


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

utsó


----------



## cagliostro (2010 Május 18)

uuuuuuuu


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

juppiiiii


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

namégegy


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

megatöbbi


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

lálálá


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

subidúúúú


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

´pácolt cupák


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

türlem rózsát terem


----------



## Vukk1 (2010 Május 18)

blalblallblbalbalbbalabla


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

Köszi szépen hogy ezt ki irtátok mert nem tudtam sosem letölteni


----------



## tindlea (2010 Május 18)

hm. ez nem a 21.?


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

ki irta ezt a sokk hülyeséget


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

Mit sütsz kis szűcs,talán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

Moszkicssluszkulcs egymás után 10-szer


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

Mindenkinek jó BIKICSUNÁJT


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.Örülök ennek a forumnak .Köszönöm.


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuwxyz


----------



## anitina (2010 Május 18)

0123456789


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

*hello*

hello


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

salala


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

hahaho


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

*mit csinaltok*

mit csinaltok?


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Az ember nem azt szereti, akit akar, hanem akit tud."


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

jojajo


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

Na nincs itt senki?


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

kanál


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Ha alkotsz, akkor nem leszel átlagos. Nem számít, hogy mit, műtárgyat vagy egy pár zoknit. Csak újat alkotni, ennyi az egész, és az te vagy a nagyvilágban. Nézheted, hallhatod, vagy olvasva vagy érezve, de elárul valamit rólad, így több leszel másoknál."


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

én vagyok


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

En is itt vagyok


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 18)

mik ezek a idézetek


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Mért van az, hogy a
rosszra bőven jut szavunk;
a jóra: alig?"


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

nem tom


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## acma (2010 Május 18)

21


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

nah?


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## akinad3 (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

Ez az oldal tök jó még jó , h regisztráltam


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

A vámpíros könyveket jó lenne letölteni


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

fecike0712 írta:


> mik ezek a idézetek



Szükség van min. 20 hozzászólásra hogy az ember tovább lépjen. Nem vagyunk egyformák...valaki számokat ír és egyéb ákombákomokat , hogy elérje a 20 hozzászólást. Valaki meg pl. idézetekkel éri el, hogy azért legyen valami tartalma is a hozzászólásnak.


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Az okosak és a tehetségesek nem azért nem árulják el a titkaikat, mert féltik őket, hanem azért, mert maguk sem tudják őket."


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

A kocka el van vetve. -- Julius Ceasar


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben."


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

7 "Már vénülő kezemmel fogom meg a kezedt..."


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

8 " Már vénülő szemmemel őrizem a szemedet"


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

9 The life is very hard.


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

10X10 az 100


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

11-Ennek sosem lesz már vége


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

12 Karó és sírhant a legkirályabb könyv


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

13-án születtem


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

14- már nem kell sok......


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

16-Hajrá Spanyolország a VB-n


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

17- pont, pont....


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

18 pont..........


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

19 pont pont vesszőcske készen van a fejecske


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

20 ééééés finish, el sem hiszem


----------



## moncsi1993 (2010 Május 18)

még egy ráadás


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 18)

:9


----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 18)




----------



## rtamara (2010 Május 18)

vége


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"A hazugság nagyon fáradságos dolog, az embernek meg kell erőltetnie a memóriáját, ha nem akar lebukni."


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Az álmatlanság nemcsak azért gyötrő, mert megrövidíti az éjszakai nyugalmat, hanem különösen azért, mert kínzó gondolatokat sugall, amelyek a lelket csápjaik sűrű hálójába fogják."


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Az igazság mindig furcsább, mint a fikció."


----------



## Blogger (2010 Május 18)

"Nincs két ember, aki egyformán fogná fel ugyanazt az igazságot."


----------



## MustangLani (2010 Május 18)

hello


----------



## MustangLani (2010 Május 18)

1


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

Na ez egy fantasztikus otlet. Gratulalok hozza


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

az az igazsag hogy en is gondban voltam ezzel a 20


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

hozzaszolas dologgal ugyhogy


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

nagyon jol jott ez az ajanlat


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

es mivel a szamolas kicsit idetlennek


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

tunik nekem, vagyis azert megsem


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

szeretnek ures uzeneteket kuldozgetni


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

ezert igy oldoom meg, ha nem gond


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

a helyzet az hogy a szuleim


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

reges reg elveszett kozos szamat keresem


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

es eddig sehol sem voltam kepes


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

megtallani,


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

ez volt az egyetlen hely ahol chansos a dolog


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

remelem sikkerrel jarok


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

szep ajandek lenne a hazassagi evfordulojukra


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

es azt hiszem ezzel meg is lennek


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

ugyhogy nagyon szepen koszonom


----------



## pubi5 (2010 Május 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


helló mindenki! én nagyon új vagyok itt,és nagyon nem látom át ezt az oldalt,túl bonyolult
20 hozzászólás ,meg 48 óra,és még írni sem találtam helyet ezen kívül.itt is csak vkinek válaszolok asszem a semmire.nemértem.viszont az ezoterikus dolog érdekelne. segítség!!!


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

a lehetoseget. Udv Mindenkinek


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)

Hello!!!
Igen, ebben egyet kell értenem, szerintem is bonyolult kicsit, es nehezen atlathato, de ha kitartoan keresel megtalalod amit kersel, ezoteriaban is otthon van az oldal. Jo bongeszest


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

Köszönöm! Kedves...


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

igazán


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

érdekes


----------



## jinita (2010 Május 18)




----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

remélem


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

hamar


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

meg


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

lesz


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

a


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

hozzá


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

szólásom


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

mert


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

ugyas


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

ugyanis


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

türelmes


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

vagyok


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

kösssziiii


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

de


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

már


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

na már nem sok kell


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

türelmetlenül


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

jó


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

várom


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

ez


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

hogy


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

az


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

le


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

oldal


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

tölthessek


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

na köszi még1szerDDD


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

meg


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

azért


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

nagyon


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

kutyaharapás szőrével


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

köszönöm


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

még


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

szépen


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

most


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

mindjárt


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

sem


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

megvan


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

tudok


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

megvan a 20


----------



## rustyka18 (2010 Május 18)

letölteni


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

és akkor


----------



## icemanxyz74 (2010 Május 18)

KéSSZZZ lesz.......


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

hmm..


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

1 csapat táborozó...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...volt az ellenfele....


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...a 3 kannibál hegyi embernek,...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...most azonban...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...nekik is jóval nagyobb...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

....kihivás lesz a vadászat:...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

....1 rabszállitó buszról...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...szöknek meg...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

....halálra itélt fegyencek,...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...akik az ö erdejüket...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

....választják búvóhelynek.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A harc megkezdödik,....


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...de a vége megjósolhatatlan: .....


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...a mutáns gyilkosok...


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Ha messzire tekintesz, nem zavarnak a kis kavicsok.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...vagy az...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...elitélt gyilkosok...


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Csak az az Út, amire...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

...maradnak felül- ...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

....azaz életben?


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

...rálépsz.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

feliratos amerikai horror 2009


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Az álmodozás nem időpocséklás.


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Ha álmodozol, biztos lehetsz benne, hogy van fantáziád.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Wrong Turn 3: Left for dead


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Ha van fantáziád, akkor van belső vetítőtermed.


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

A belső mozi a te valós világod.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*A film egy sajátos szemszögből....*


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

A külső világ a belső mozid megvalósulása.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*nevezetesen Anna Alilujeva,....*


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

* Sztálin lánya visszaemlékezéseiből-...*


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

A külső világot mindenki másképpen látja.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

* és szemszögéből mutatja be...*


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

*évzáró óvoda műsor*

gjrueidkflgélglglgléglfldldldlkl


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Minden egyes ember.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*a sztálini rendszert....*


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

A te világodat te rendezed.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Ott kezdődik, hogy a bolsevik párt vezére Lenin hazatér a külföldi számüzetéséből.*


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

*óvoda*



katika66 írta:


> gjrueidkflgélglglgléglfldldldlkl


nehéz a szív fálkjh


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Ha szerinted nem így van, akkor magadat csapod be, senki mást.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*A film innen kíséri végig....*


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

szeretnék óvodai évzáró músort.


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

A központ te vagy - önmagad számára.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Sztálin életét. ...


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Máshogyan nem is lehet.


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

*ovi*



katika66 írta:


> gjrueidkflgélglglgléglfldldldlkl


 bnfjsdireoitpoe


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

* Bemutatja párharcát Trockijjal a hatalom megszerzéséért,...*


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

katika66 írta:


> bnfjsdireoitpoe


 kjhgfdscx


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

* hogyan építi ki a rettegett titkosszolgálatát és....*


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

katika66 írta:


> kjhgfdscx


 123345678789


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Én már elkezdtem rendezni...


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

katika66 írta:


> 123345678789


 kugtrdswanh


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*bepillantást **enged a sztálini rendszer kegyetlen belső világában,...*


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

...a saját filmemet.


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

És már látom az eredményét.


----------



## katika66 (2010 Május 18)

katika66 írta:


> kugtrdswanh


 asdfghjk


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*ahol főleg azok nincsenek biztonságban....*


----------



## SkySpilot (2010 Május 18)

Már úgy alakul a környezetem, ahogy kell Neki.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

* akik a legbelsőbb körökben vannak.*


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

első!


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A két jóbarát és üzlettárs, az elvált Dan (Robin Williams), aki legnagyobb szerencsétlenségére még mindig szerelmes volt


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

feleségébe, és az életvidám, megrögzött agglegény, Charlie (John Travolta) élete hirtelen a feje tetejére áll, amikor egy hatéves


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

ikerpár pottyan a nyakukba. A helyzetet súlyosbítja, hogy épp életük nagy üzlete előtt állnak. A gyerekekhez egyáltalán nem értő


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

párosnak komoly erőfeszítéseket kell tennie, hogy gondoskodni tudjon az ikrekről (Ella Bleu Travolta és Conner Rayburn). Rengeteg


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

megy ez!


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

problémával kell szembenézniük, a szokatlan kihívás többször is az összeomlás szélére sodorja őket. Azonban lassacskán végre


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

ráébrednek, valójában mi az igazán fontos az életben.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Vén csontok - Old Dogs (2009)*


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

szereplő(k): 
John Travolta (Charlie)
Robin Williams (Dan)
Kelly Preston (Vicki)
Bernie Mac (Jimmy Lunchbox)
Ella Bleu Travolta
Conner Rayburn
Seth Green
Justin Long
Matt Dillon
Lori Loughlin


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

három


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Rátóton minden fiút Bélának keresztelnek, mert a tanácselnök is Béla. Egyedüli kivétel Rozi gyermeke, akit Józsinak hívnak. A különc Józsit egy nap Szűz Mária képviseletében meglátogatja egy lány, és teherbe ejti.


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Hacsi - A leghűségesebb barát*


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

hu


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

haladok


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

amerikai-angol családi film, 2009
szereplő(k):
Sarah Roemer (Andy Wilson)
Richard Gere (Parker Wilson)
Joan Allen (Cate Wilson)
Jason Alexander (Carl)
Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa (Ken)
Erick Avari (Jess)
Kevin DeCoste (Ronnie)


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Hachiko 1923. novemberében látta meg a napvilágot Japánban, Odate városában. Alig kéthónapos volt, amikor az Akita-tenyésztőtől új gazdájához került, akit Dr. Eizaburo Ueno-nak hívtak. Ueno nagy gonddal és szeretettel nevelte fel Hachiko-t. Nem pusztán egy


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

kutyaként tekintett rá, hanem igazi családtagként kezelte. A közös sétáknak és az együtt töltött időnek köszönhetően Hachiko és ő elválaszthatatlan barátokká váltak.


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

na milyön hát a :10


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*A hülyeség kora - The Age of Stupid*
angol dokumentumfilm, 92 perc, 2009


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A film 2055-ben egy pusztulásra ítélt világban játszódik. "Miért nem mentettük meg otthonunkat, a Földet, ameddig még lehetett?" - teszi fel a kérdést a főszereplő, egy idős történész számára már archív, 2008-as filmfelvételeket nézegetése közben. Az archív


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

j


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)




----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

felvételeken olyan, ma élő húsvér személyek története elevenedik meg, akik bár a világ különböző pontjain élnek, mégis ugyanúgy szenvednek a klímaváltozás globális hatásaitól.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A hülyeség korát szeptember 22-én a világ több mint negyvenöt országában egyszerre mutatják be. Ezen különleges alkalomból a nézők nemcsak a filmet láthatják, hanem részleteket vetítenek az előző nap megtartott New York-i bemutató eseményeiről is, ahol a


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

péntek tizenhárom


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

világpolitika, a környezetvédelem és a szórakoztatóipar hírességei mondanak köszöntőt, többek között Kofi Annan és a Radiohead.


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

ez egy jó szám


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Vulkánkitörés Izlandon - Volcanic Ash Chaos: Inside the Eruption (2010)*


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Magyar Cím:Vulkánkitörés Izlandon
Angol Cím:Volcanic Ash Chaos: Inside the Eruption
Korhatár:Korhatár nélküli!
Műfajokumentumfilm


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

áááááááááááááááá


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Tartalom:Az Eyjafjallajokull vulkán pusztító kitörése 2010 áprilisában teljes zűrzavart okozott Európa felett: A vulkáni hamu, mely a levegőbe került megbénította az európai légteret és utasok százezreit kényszerítette a földre világszerte. Egy a vulkán kitörése


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

nem adom fel


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)




----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

pillanatában éppen Izlandon forgató National Geographic Channel stáb - a világon egyedüliként - az első pillanattól kezdve nyomon követhette az eseményeket. Filmünkben láthatják az előzményekről, a vulkán első, majd második kitöréséről, illetve azok


----------



## Pisti19891108 (2010 Május 18)

bocsi


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

*hahó*


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

következményeiről készült felvételeket. Egyedülálló felvételek, varázslatos képek, hihetetlen lélekjelenléttel készült fotók.


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

beszélgesünk


----------



## okeata (2010 Május 18)

Végeztem


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*A doboz - (The Box)*
amerikai thriller, 115 perc, 2009
szereplő(k):
Cameron Diaz (Norma Lewis)
James Marsden (Arthur Lewis)
Frank Langella (Arlington Steward)
Michael Zegen (Garcin)
Gillian Jacobs (Dana Steward)
Holmes Osborne (Dick Burns)
Deborah Rush
James Rebhorn


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Te mit tennél, ha valaki adna egy dobozt, egy gombbal a tetején, amit ha megnyomsz, egymillió dollár üti a markod ugyanakkor


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

meghal valaki, akit nem ismersz? Megtennéd? Pontosan ezzel a kérdéssel szembesül Norma és Arthur Lewis. 1976-ot írunk, az


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

angoltanár és a NASAnak dolgozó mérnök átlagos külvárosi életet él kisfiukkal, amíg egy nap egy rejtélyes, torz arcú idegen fel nem


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

bukkan, és eléjük nem teszi a dobozt, mint a nagy lehetőséget életük megváltoztatására. 24 órán belül dönteniük kell. Norma és


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Arthur súlyos morális dilemmával szembesülnek, hamarosan pedig arra is rájönnek, hogy döntésük következménye messze túlnő rajtuk.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Villámtolvaj-Percy Jackson és az olimposziak 2010
** kanadai-amerikai fantasy, 121 perc, 2010
**szereplő(k):*
Logan Lerman (Percy Jackson)
Uma Thurman (Medúza)
Rosario Dawson (Perszephoné)
Pierce Brosnan (Kheirón)
Sean Bean (Zeusz)
Catherine Keener (Sally Jackson)
Steve Coogan (Hádész)
Melina Kanakaredes ( Athéné)
Alexandra Daddario (Annabeth Chase)


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Ismerd meg önmagad - ezt tanácsolták a régi görögök, és Percy Jackson ismeri is magát. Legalább is azt


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

hiszi. A 12 éves srác nem tökéletes gyerek, jó néhány iskolából kirúgták már, de ő jól elvan így is.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Hamarosan azonban rájön, hogy semmi sem az, aminek látszik.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Egy furcsa idegen rábeszéli anyját, hogy küldje el egy különös nyári táborba, ami nem más, mint a


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

félistenek titkos kiképzőközpontja. Percy itt tudja meg, hogy ő igazából Poszeidón eltitkolt fia. A fiú a


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

görög mitológia szereplői között találja magát, és kénytelen részt venni hadakozásaikban: őt küldik el,


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

hogy visszaszerezze Zeusz ellopott villámját, amit Hadész, az alvilág ura rejteget.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Percy földön, égen és föld alatt üldözi a lopott villámot, közben nagyon jól szórakozik a halhatatlanok


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

között, és isteni szerencséje van: teljesíti a feladatát, eljut New Yorkba, ahol az Empire State Building


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

tetején várja őt az istenek és emberek ura: Zeusz.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Vasember 2 - (Iron Man 2) 2010
* amerikai fantasztikus akciófilm, 124 perc, 2010
szereplő(k):
Robert Downey Jr. (Tony Stark/Vasember)
Don Cheadle (James 'Rhodey' Rhodes)
Gwyneth Paltrow (Pepper Potts)
Mickey Rourke (Ivan/Whiplash)
Sam Rockwell (Justin Hammer)
Scarlett Johansson (Natasha Romanoff/Fekete Özvegy)
Samuel L. Jackson (Nick Fury)


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A világ már tudja, hogy a milliárdos feltaláló Tony Stark maga a páncélruhás szuperhős, a Vasember. A kormány, a sajtó és a


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

nyilvánosság egy emberként szorongatja őt, hogy ossza meg szupertechnológiáját a hadsereggel, de Tony nem akarja közkinccsé


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

tenni a Vasember páncél titkait, mert attól tart, hogy az információ rossz kezekbe kerül. Pepper Pottsszal és James "Rhodey"


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Rhodesszal az oldalán Tony új szövetségeket köt, és új, hatalmas erőkkel száll szembe.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Letoltes*

Hat ez nem tom jo otlet-e hogy enyi hozaszolas utan tudunk csak letolteni.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Alien vs. Predator - A Halál a Ragadozó ellen
*amerikai-kanadai-német-cseh-angol akciófilm, 101 perc, 2004 
szereplő(k):
Sanaa Lathan (Alexa Woods)
Raoul Bova (Sebastian)
Lance Henriksen (Charles Bishop Weyland)
Tommy Flanagan (Mark Verheiden)
Ewen Bremner (Graeme Miller)
Colin Salmon (Maxwell Stafford)
Agathe De La Boulaye (Adele Rousseau)
Sam Troughton (Thomas Parks)
Carsten Norgaard (Rusten Quinn)
Adrian Bouchet (Sven)
Andy Lucas (Juan Ramirez)


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

Különös építményre bukkannak az Antarktisz jege alatt. A milliárdos gyáros, Charles Bishop Weyland vezetésével tudósokból és szakértőkből álló csapat indul a jégréteg alatt rejtőző ősi piramis felderítésére. Az izgalmasnak tűnő kaland azonban borzalmas


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Tele lesz ez az oldal suletlensegekkel.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

versenyfutássá alakul, amikor kiderül, hogy a piramis két földönkívüli faj összecsapásának évezredes színtere. A Ragadozók bizarr beavatási ceremóniájában az Alien-ivadékok a zsákmány, míg az emberek az Alienek kifejlődéséhez szükséges elemózsia szerepét töltik be. A fajok háborújában az ember csak vesztes lehet.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Aliens vs. Predator - A Halál a Ragadozó ellen 2.
* amerikai akciófilm, 94 perc, 2007
szereplő(k):
John Ortiz (Morales seriff)
Reiko Aylesworth (Kelly O'Brien)
Steven Pasquale (Dallas)
Johnny Lewis (Ricky)
David Paetkau (Dale)


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

A két rettenetes ellenfél évezredek óta küzd egymással a világűr távoli sötétjében. Harcuk brutális és könyörtelen, nem kérnek, és


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

nem adnak kegyelmet. Eközben senkire és semmire nincsenek tekintettel, halál és pusztulás vár arra, aki az összecsapásukba


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

belekeveredik. A bolygóközi küzdelem új dimenziót ölt, amikor a szörnyek eljutnak a Földre. Az idegenek és a Ragadozó


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

összecsapásának színtere az egyik álmos coloradói kisváros lesz. Ide tér haza Dallas, a most szabadult fegyenc, Ám ahelyett, hogy


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

De ha mar ugy is irnom kell akor leirom nektek hogy en is Kettos allampolgar vagyok. Canadai-Magyar.
97 szeptembereben menttem ki.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

új életet kezdhetne, menekülnie kell. Ha életben akarnak maradni, össze kell fogniuk a szörnyek ellen.


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*A lélek útja - Taking Chance (2009)
*2010 - *Golden Globe-jelölés* - a legjobb színész tv-filmben (Kevin Bacon)
2010 - *Golden Globe-jelölés* - a legjobb tv-film
*amerikai háborús dráma 75 perc
**Igaz történet alapján !!!
**Szereplők:* Kevin Bacon,Tom Aldredge,Nicholas Art,Blanche Baker,Tom Bloom,Guy Boyd,James Castanien,Gordon Clapp,Mike Colter,Henry Coy,Joel de la Fuente,Liza Colón-Zayas,Ann Dowd,Tate Ellington,Noah Fleiss ...


----------



## hawer74 (2010 Május 18)

*Tartalom:* Évek óta dörögnek a fegyverek Irakban. Az amerikai csapaterősítések ellenére egyre több az áldozat. Az elesettek között van a tizenkilenc éves Chance Phelps őrvezető is. Mike Strobl alezredes nap mint nap szembesül a veszteség számaival. Harci tapasztalat híján a legnehezebb feladatra jelentkezik: ő kíséri haza az elesettek maradványait a családhoz. Személyes ügynek tekinti, hogy a Wyoming állambeli Dubois városkába vigye Phelps maradványait. Az út hosszú és változatos, halottaskocsival, repülővel, autóval mennek. Az utazás önvizsgálatra készteti...


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

szoval kint elttem 6 evet Torontoban es 4 es fel evet Niagar Falls, On -ban


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

Szoval kint elttem sokaig es sokfele jarttam Usankan es Mehikon keresztu Belize keresztu kasul,


----------



## exre2 (2010 Május 18)

*Sziasztok*

Kotta kelene magyar zenekrol mulatosokro [email protected]


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

De szoval vegul is haza koltozttem Magyar honba
Itt lehet hogy anyagilag nehezebb bar aszt se irnam ala egy picit mas az igaz.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

Masok az ertek rendek, es izgalmasabb is az elet. es van ize az eletnek is.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

*Canadai Magyarok gyertek haza*

Szoval arra kerek minden Kanadai magyart , hogy koltozzenek haza.
Szerintem nincs ertelme kint a hazatol tavol kuzdeni izetlenul leelni a magyarnak a kanadai eletet.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Szukseg van magyarorszagnak a vilagjarta, maskep gondolkodo magyarokra , mentalitasra.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Vallalkozo es nyitott elmelyu szellemekre. Melyek fellenditenek az orszagott.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

De ha valakinek problemaja van magyarorszaggal mert valamiert utalja, mondjuk a politikat vagy fel a gazdasagi helyzettol
Annak nyugoddtan mondom europa nyitva all , bar hova el tud menni dolgozni es meg is fizetik, de legalabb kozell van az otthonahoz.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Szoval jol gondoljak at az ott maradasukat, es csomagoljanak haza.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Ha gyermekuk van foleg, azert meg itthol egy picit kulturaltabbak az emberek.
A csaladtagok kozelebb vannak.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Stb.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Szoval megha tenyleg el jon ez a 2012 es dolog es allitolag a karpat medence az egyik legbiztonsagosabb hely a tulelesre hat akor gondolom ez se egy utolso szempont


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Nem tom olvastatok-e eszt a Inuaki 1-2. konyvet?!


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Erdemes az egyik baratom termeszet gyogyasz es foglalkozik angyal komunikacioval elege pontosan igazolta a leirtakat abban a konyvben,
Remiszto


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Szoval arra kerem a Magyarokat barhol is laknak -e foldon hogy keszuljenek fel a nagy valtozasra


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Koltozenek varos szeli kertes hazakba. Minel stabilabba. Raktarozzanak el elelmiszert
tuleleshez minden fajta felszerelest.


----------



## alexhuan (2010 Május 18)

Esovizgyujteshez ciszternat vagy akar kutat furjanak. Fat raktarozzanak tuzeloanyagnak. Tartsanak csonakot ha olyan helyen laknak hogy arviz lehet.
Stb.


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

g


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

u


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

:d


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

:d:d


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

fg


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

gfn


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

uk


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

h


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

j,gh


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

jghjl


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

gj


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

543


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

35


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

75


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

dd


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

kd


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

ghd


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

20


----------



## adiaki (2010 Május 18)

52


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

20.


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

19


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

18


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

17


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

16


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

15


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

14


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

13


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

12


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

11


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

10


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

9


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

8


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

7


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

6


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

5


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

4


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

3


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

2


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 18)

hurrá


----------



## phosphero (2010 Május 19)

gfgk


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Ravasz, nagyon ravasz! De én is haszálom, mert ez tényleg segít.
Üdv. és szép napon mindenkinek.


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

A kép beillesztése csatolt file beillesztése is lehet?


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Na most kipróbálom. Nem ez egy webcímet illeszete csak be...


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Quote tag beillesztés mit jelent?


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Na most ezt is kipróbálom.


> mit idéz ez?


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

A lényeget még nem tudom, nevezetesen hogy miképp tölthetek fel ide egy hasznos filet-t


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Előbb vagy utóbb úgyis rájövök...


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

De azért segíthetne valaki...


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

*s mi az a részletes válasz?*

ez az ezt kerestem!


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Ez remek mert így fel tudok tölteni egykét érdekességet amit páran már kértetek.


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Úgy látom a limitek is OK sak.


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

Most megyek aludni.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

*Helló!*

Most keltem.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Válasz várok, kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Na itt nincs senki.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

hjgkllkadjgj


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

hlghlkalkg


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Meg lesz ez


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelnék csak itt


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem,de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.http://data.hu/get/2510918/Az_arttlnsg_kra_csszzs.part06.rar.html


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak talán itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogymost úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,azt hogy úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt ,és máshol nem.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmek miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmletöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Nem azt akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmletöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Én nem azt akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmletöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Én nem csak azt akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmletöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy igen.


----------



## tibor6908 (2010 Május 19)

Én nem csak azt akartam,hogy csak úgy fessen mintha én csak a filmletöltések miatt regiztem volna ide mert vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek meg csak itt ,és máshol nem biztos, hogy lesz.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Mai 1.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Bocs, 2.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

3.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

4.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

5.


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

12111111


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

15455


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

3335


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

*első hozzászólás*

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

5254


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

elkezdek számolni


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

5525


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

15 már csak öt


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

7685338


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

555564654


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

833337


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

354533


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

35435437


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

35736375735


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## morrisongirl (2010 Május 19)

húsz:111: köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

343377347353756


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

ghjdkdcghm


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

dxj gtkxi


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

shdjtru


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

dtxijxd tuj


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

sdyfjhtu


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## maximiliem (2010 Május 19)

cfgxfxxfj


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Cinyó (2010 Május 19)

jön a huszadik


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

kiráy


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és kettő


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és három


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és négy


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

öt


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

hat


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

hét


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

nyolc


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

kilenc


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és itt a tizedik


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Ó Krissz hát igy könnyű ám. 
Amúgy tényleg jó kis oldal, ritkaságokat lehet találni.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

"Kellemetlen" a 20 hozzászólás így, de mindenképpen kösz!


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

hát igen, én is csak véletlenül találtam erre az oldalra


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Te nyertél,
13


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Jártam már több fórumon ahol hozzászólás limit volt, de ilyesmi nem volt megengedve. Csoda, hogy itt ilyet is lehet.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Én is
14


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és csak cinyó példáját követem


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

éljenek a ritkaságok


----------



## krisz2000 (2010 Május 19)

és a nem ritkaságok


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Én azért szét nézek más topicba is.


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Gratulálok krisz2000!


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Krisz már nem néz ide ment töltögetni


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

Igaz...


----------



## SomogyiGabi (2010 Május 19)

... mindjárt én is megyek, csak még egy napot várnom kell


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

abcdefghi


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

jklmn


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

opqrs


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

Jaja nekem is majd várni kell mégy egy napot! Addig még a 40 hozzászólás is meglehet


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

fuss el vééleee


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Gyors üzenet küldése...


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

5 üzenet.....


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

6 óra


----------



## Májkii (2010 Május 19)

El vagy magadban


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Naja...  Le akarom tölteni az Icipici Mesét és kell a 20 hsz.


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Lencsi Lány


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Fast Reply 13


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

14. 
888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
88_______________________________________________________________________88
88__TTTTTTTT_______NNNN______NN___________GG_GG___________HH_____HH______88
88_____TT__________NN_NN_____NN__________GG___GG__________HH_____HH______88
88_____TT__________NN__NN____NN_________GG________________HH_____HH______88
88_____TT__________NN___NN___NN_________GG________________HH_HHH_HH______88
88_____TT__________NN____NN__NN__________GG__GGG__________HH_____HH______88
88_____TT___***____NN_____NN_NN___***_____GG__GG___***____HH_____HH__***_88
88_____TT___***____NN______NNNN___***______GGGGG___***____HH_____HH__***_88
888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

15 - Az ön betegségének egyetlen oka az alkohol! - Doktor úr, az Isten áldja meg! Ön az egyedüli, aki nem engem okol!


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

köszi


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

Most nézem csak, hogy
Regisztrált:: Oct 2006
Nem vagyok már egy friss regiző...


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

23


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

17. () JUHÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚ  <3
II
..!.. ( y )..!..
/ / /


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

dd


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

Ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

19 és már csak 1 van hátra!!!


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*s*

d


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*s*

1edsdwddwdwdsdwdwee23e


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*ee*

23


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*23*

3333


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

fffffffffffff


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*dfs*

23426788978989ö


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

gggggggggggggg


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*klm*

155314564


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

nnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*5545*

bhmklkljjopiijklnm,.m.,


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

áááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*4564*

zu7zuhjln8ö7


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

már csak 5


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

egyszer csak elérem a 20-at


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 19)

*1ső*

1


----------



## kutzafas (2010 Május 19)

20 HSZ. Mennem kell letölteni a Lencsi Lányt!


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

ez az utolsó előtti........


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

20. és indul az oldal értelmes használata. Köszönöm


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*2*

bgizkihjkln


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*gfzufzu*

4567788989ö9ü


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*11*

11


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*12*

12


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*13*

13


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*14*

14


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)

22


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*15*

15


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*16*

16


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

*..*

Sikerült a 20 hozzászólásod?


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*17*

17


----------



## hacap (2010 Május 19)




----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Én logico primo-s feladatlapokat keresek.


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Esetleg tud valaki ebben segíteni?


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*18*

18


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*19*

19


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Neked emelkednek a hozzászólások számai?


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Bocsi, már látom, rossz helyen néztem.


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*20*

20


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*21*

21


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*22*

22


----------



## schoby (2010 Május 19)

*gh*

rem most már elég bhozzászólásom van


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Van itt valaki aki szintén logico-t keres?


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Látom vagyunk itt páran.


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

scooby sikerült?


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 19)

Naigen, itt meglesza 20


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 19)

korte80 írta:


> Látom vagyunk itt páran.


Én is itt vagyok


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Egy kicsit aggódtam a 20 hozzászólás miatt.


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Ha meglesz a 20 hsz, akkor még 2 nap és hajrá!


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Aki itt van, az hol talált rá erre az oldalra?


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi meg probálom


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Nincs itt senki?
Csak én irogatok?


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Látom csak én dumálok ennyit.


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Jó munkát!


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

14.


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Kedves a hozzáállásotok.


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Lassan gyűlnek a hsz-ok.


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Öreg vagyok nem tagadom.


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Éljen a Haza!


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Elvileg finish-ben vagyok, de biztos, ami biztos.


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Akkor még 2 nap!


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Néha látogassatok haza!


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

várunk


----------



## korte80 (2010 Május 19)

Jó böngészést mindenkinek!


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## anyi75 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Szia anyi


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Üdv cscs


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

szia tiviadar


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

110


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

megyek ebédelni


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

111


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

112


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

113


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

jó étvagyat!


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

lassu a 20


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

cscs75 köszönöm


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

222


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

123


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

qwertz


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

no végre


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

3,14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510


----------



## cscs75 (2010 Május 19)

20?


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

no akkor most hogyan érem el a nasville teens-t


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

cscs75 csak nem az én 20-mat várod


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 19)

*Megvan?*

Mennyi kell még a 20hoz?


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

A végső válasz: 42.


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

igmmgi írta:


> Mennyi kell még a 20hoz?



Ahhh, bocs. Természetesen nem Neked kell 42. :wink:


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

jó oldal


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

tetszik


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

Én is hsz. számokat gyűjtögetek, hogy hozzászólhassak érdemben a kedvenc témákhoz...


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

minden fent van köszi


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

verem a billentyűket...


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Joanna Kelly lábaival eggyet értek,de nem értem ezt a 20-t,mert nem engedi a nashville-t letölteni,peddig amilyen öreg vagyok,ebéd utánra elfelejtem.


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

nagyon jó


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

talán ez a negyedik...


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

Azt egyébként nem tudom, hogy a 20 hsz UTÁN kell meglenni a 48 óra türelmi időnek? Amúgy 5...


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

6... tudja-e valaki az előző kérdésre a választ?


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

7... mire meglesznek a hsz-eim, addigra elfelejtem, mit is akartam a fórumon...


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

jó


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

8...


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

dftr


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

*Rókavadászat, avagy a mai nap jótanácsa* 
*"Amikor nagy szarban vagy, csak nézz mereven el**ő**re és kussolj!" *


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

9... mi jó?


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

b


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

10.... OMG. Ez a rókavadászos tecc.


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A szépség mulandó, a szegénység nem.


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

11... nem kell már sok...


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

12. Nappal nyugtázd a dicséretet.  (azaz nyugtával dicsérd a napot)


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

Jó ötlet köszi!


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

hhh


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

13... Közös túrának hátas a lova (Közös lónak túros a háta).


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

14... milyen régen olvastam ezeket a Hahotában....


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

és a 19.


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

ééééééééééés a huszadik húúúúúúúú megvan köszi


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

15... valamikor általánosban... Vajon emlékszik-e valaki erre a kiadványra?


----------



## tiviadar (2010 Május 19)

Jó éjt!!!


----------



## Nita 79 (2010 Május 19)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

nincs meg


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

16... Hú, fodor, grat, próbálj meg letölteni, megnézni valamit, akármi, és mondd meg, megy-e, vagy innentől számolják a 48 óra türelmi időt!


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

megvan a húsz és nem enged letölteni most mivan?


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

17... mi az, hogy nincs meg? Kettesével számolja???


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

már két napja regeltem


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

18... akkor még két nap.


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

19... Azaz a 20 hsz meglététől kell a 48 óra. Ááááááá


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

már megvolt csak írtam valamit


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

20..... remélem, most megvan... de megnézem én is mindjárt.


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

Hümm. Ez már 21., és én sem tudok letölteni, pedig tavaly regeltem.


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Gondolkodom, tehát hajadon vagyok.


----------



## fodor041015 (2010 Május 19)

akkor tényleg a húsz után két nap ez hülyeség


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Állítólag az úszás fogyaszt. De mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## Seehase (2010 Május 19)

Ok. sehogy se megy, két nap múlva jövök. Sziasztok!


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Aki fittyet hány, a fittyet evett.


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A legszebb dolog az életben, ha van egy boldog szerető családod: egy másik városban.


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Fiú és villamos után sose fuss, mindig jön a következő.


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

szia,

nemrég sikerült beszereznem Szirmai Márta szóló albumát Lp-n és nagyon kíváncsi lettem az előző lemezére is
ha esetleg valakinek meglenne egy cserére szívesen meginvitálnám
köszi


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## emmmm (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A tudás bűn, de nyugodj meg te ártatlan vagy.


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A szerénység annak a reménye, hogy mások is rájöjjenek milyen csodálatosak, vagyunk.


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

"az igaz út rögös és nehéz, de legalább biztos lehetsz benne, hogy nincs rajta nagy tömeg"


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*beugró*

20


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A tanulás nem tenger, hogy elmerüljünk benne.


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

19


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Talán szerencse, hogy ilyen lassan haladok, mert lehet, hogy rossz irányba megyek.


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

18


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

17


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt.


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

16


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

15


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

14


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

13


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

12


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

11


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

10


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

[SIZE=+1]"Itt egy emberből kettő skizofrén"[/SIZE]


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

A csapatmunka igen fontos, így van rá módod, hogy másokat hibáztass.


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

9


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Mosolyogj! A holnap rosszabb lesz a mánál.


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

8


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

[SIZE=+1]"Nem számít, kire szavazol, a kormányt úgyis megválasztják"[/SIZE]


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Az életem egy nyitott könyv. Sajnos azonban gyakran a rossz oldalon van nyitva.


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

7


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Muszáj megoldást találni? Nem élvezhetnénk egy kicsit a problémát?


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

6


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

[SIZE=+1]"Az öngyilkosság egyetlen társadalmilag elfogadott formája az, ha halálra dolgozod magad"[/SIZE]


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Az akarok lenni, ami akkor voltam, mikor az akartam lenni, ami most vagyok.


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

5


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

4


----------



## lilarcor (2010 Május 19)

[SIZE=+1]"Isten halott - Nietzsche. Nietzsche halott - Isten"[/SIZE]


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

3


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*ll*

hh


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

2


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

1


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Kerüld a másnaposságot! Maradj részeg!


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*2*

2


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Ha dolgozni támad kedvem, csendben leülök egy sarokba és várok, amíg elmúlik.


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*4*

4


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## hmhm (2010 Május 19)

*-*

+1


----------



## henti-heti (2010 Május 19)

Akadályozd meg a levegő szennyezését: ne lélegezz!


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*6*

6


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*11*

11


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*dgf*

dfg


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*14*

14


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*16*

16


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*17*

17


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*81*

18


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Egy csúszómászó soha nem esik hasra ...


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*19*

19


----------



## Molly01 (2010 Május 19)

*f*

nah végre


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Piócák nemcsak az állatvilágban vannak ...


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Nem túl okos, nem kicsit buta. Szóval olyan közepes ....


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Hogyan lehet a kákán is csomót keresni? 

Olcsón kell venni és drágán eladni


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Harapófogót!!!!
Valami szöget ütött a fejembe ...


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

A kollégám munkához állása példamutató.
Úgy áll hozzá, hogy más is hozzáférjen


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, a bolond soha ...
Émile Faguet


----------



## kelaci (2010 Május 19)

Sannyi .....


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## pc512 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

Remélem minél hamarabb összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

szeretlek


----------



## bontimm (2010 Május 19)

itt vagyok és németet tanulok


----------



## apfel74 (2010 Május 19)

köszi a jó tippet. így hirtelen belecseppenve a dolgokba nem tudom hogyan szedtem volna össze a 20 hozzászólást. Így azt hiszem nem is lesz olyan nehéz


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

ez kedves ötlet


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

kiss


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

*"Tavaszi szél még jobban megcibálja itt a fákat,
s mi megmaradt: emléke a régi nyárnak,
az a kevés is mind, mind lepereg..
Erdélyi fák között, én nem tudom
miért, de kétszer hullanak a falevelek..."*


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

A játszótársam, mondd, akarsz-e lenni,
akarsz-e mindig, mindig játszani,
akarsz-e együtt a sötétbe menni,
gyerekszívvel fontosnak látszani,


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

nagykomolyan az asztalfőre ülni,
borból-vízből mértékkel tölteni,
gyöngyöt dobálni, semminek örülni,
sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

Szárba szökött a Bánáti búza,
Nincs a földön nála jobb se szebb,
De a határ átvándorolt rajta,
S nem tudja most magyar é vagy szerb,
De a határ átvándorolt rajta,
S nem tudja most magyar é vagy szerb.


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

Csak azt tudja magyar kéz vetette,
S magyar ima kért reá esőt,
Kapájával az görnyedt felette,
Amikor az első gaz kinőtt,
Kapájával az görnyedt felette,
Amikor az első gaz kinőtt.


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

Szegény búza mit tehetsz te róla,
Hogy aki néked életet adott,
Nyomorúságos lett annak sorsa,
Csak vetett de nem arathatott,
Nyomorúságos lett annak sorsa,
Csak vetett de nem arathatott.


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)

Így megy ez már évtizedek óta,
De ha majd a rabidő letelt,
És újra magyar lesz a déli róna,
Csak az arat majd aki vetett,
Ha újra magyar lesz a déli róna,
Csak az arat majd aki vetett.


----------



## Aldebaran (2010 Május 19)




----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Hallo!!!!


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

6.


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Kellesz nekem, igazság szava... 
Csillag vezet, és majd eljutok oda, ahol 
Virágok élnek, s világok égnek... 
És nincs még talán minden oda. 

Repíts, álom, mondd el a választ, 
Mely útra lép, aki helyesen választ?


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

A világon senki sem tökéletes, én meg végképp nem. De úgy szeretem őt, ahogy más nem tudná, és végül is csak ez számít. Vele van esélyem másra, valami jobbra, és ezt nem hagyom elveszni.


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

A lélek számára nincs feledés. Ezer esemény bocsáthat fátyolt jelen öntudatunk és lelkünk titkos rovásírása közé; lehet, hogy ezt a fátyolt föllebbenthetik hasonló események. Annyi bizonyos, hogy akár le vannak fátyolozva, akár le vannak leplezve: ezek a rovások megmaradnak örökre; egészen úgy, amint a csillagok látszólag eltűnnek a napvilágnál, de mindnyájan tudjuk, hogy ez a világosság csak rájuk húzott fátyol, s csak várják, hogy ezt a fátyolt ismét föllebbentse az alkonyat.


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van.
*_*


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Mindig van a világon egy ember, aki a párjára vár, akár a sivatag, akár egy nagyváros közepén. Amikor pedig ezek az emberek találkoznak, és tekintetük egymásra talál, minden múlt és jövő teljesen elveszíti a jelentőségét, s csak az a pillanat és a hihetetlen bizonyosság létezik, hogy ugyanaz a Kéz írt meg mindent a nap alatt. A Kéz, amely fölébreszti a Szerelmet, s amely mindenki számára, aki ebben a világban dolgozik, pihen és kincsét keresi, alkotott egy vele rokon lelket is.


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Mi a helyzet, emberek?


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

fain


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

nagyon jó


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Köszi a tippet


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

ez érdekes


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

csak írok


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

írok


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A jó emberi kapcsolatok elengedhetetlenek a mosolygós élethez.


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

még írok


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

írok...


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A mosoly bámulatos hatalommal bír, amit nem lehet eleget hangsúlyozni. Egyetlen elragadó mosoly többet ér bármilyen fondorlatnál. Mágnesként vonzza a tekintetet.


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

most is...


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

q


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

w


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Vicces, hogy az ember sokáig reménykedik valamiben, aztán amikor végre valóra válnak az álmai, akkor rádöbben, hogy milyen rettenetes a valóság.


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

e


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

r


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Néha a nem remélt boldogság bekopogtat azoknál, akikkel a sors régóta mostohán bánt.


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

most is g...


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

t


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Számíts a legjobbra, tervezz a legrosszabbra és készülj fel a meglepődésre!


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Na meg na... 20 db hozzászólás, na szólj hozzá  1.....


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

ez elképesztő


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

z


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A holnap az ugyanolyan ocsmány, mint a tegnap, sőt, ha lehet, akkor még rosszabb. Tudniillik a tegnapot már túlélted. De a holnap, az mindig előtted van.


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

csalafinta


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

El kellene mesélnem az el mondhatatlant, de nem tudom megtenni mert nincsenek szavak hozzá 2...


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

u


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Nem számít, hol élünk, nem számít, kik vagyunk - korlátok vesznek körül. Némelyik valódi, némelyiket csak odaképzeljük. Sokan közülünk önként elfogadják ezeket a korlátokat. Mások egyenesen kénytelenek így tenni. De olyanok is akadnak, akik úgy érzik: muszáj kitörniük, még akkor is, ha az, ami a korlátok túloldalán várja őket, egyszerre ijesztő és ismeretlen


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Hmmmm 3...


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A szeretet áthidal minden különbséget.


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

i


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Volt ma egy esetem, elveszlett az ecsetem... de megtaláltam és kipingáltam...


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

szép


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Rá fogsz jönni, hogy sok igazság, amihez ragaszkodunk, javarészt a mi szemszögünkön múlik.


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

o


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

m


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

l


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A halál az élet természetes része. Örömmel gondolj azokra, akik végre egyesülnek az erővel. Ne gyászold őket! Ne fogóddz beléjük! A ragaszkodás féltékenységhez vezet, és az a kapzsiság ikertestvére.


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

p


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

p


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

o


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

r


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

ő


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Válaszokat csak akkor kaphatsz, ha mélyen magadba nézel.


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Jelenlétit is töltöttem, mint a munka helyemen, be kell írni hogy ott vagyok... különben nem is tudnák


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)




----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

ú


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Áhhh tényleg nem tudnák  észre vehetetlen vagyok, élmunkás éljenek a Lego kockák


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Még ha 10 vagy 15 év múlik is el, helyezd ugyanazokat az embereket ugyanabba a környezetbe, és az emberi kapcsolatok pont ugyanott folytatódnak, ahol megszakadtak.


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

bbb


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

toúö


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Az, hogy mi köt össze minket, néha megmagyarázhatatlan. Akkor is összetart, ha már a köteléknek el kellett volna szakadnia. Van, ami még a távolságot is legyőzi, és az időt és a józan észt; és néha egy kötelék örökké tart.


----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

1 a 20-bol


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

ü


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Hmmm, nem hiszem, hogy minden helyzet ilyen lenne azért az a 10-15 év tapasztalata rányomná a bélyegét a folytatásra rendesen...


----------



## zsovaa (2010 Május 19)

xcvv


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

ó


----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

2 a 20-bol


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Minden dalnak van egy vége, egy utolsó hangjegye, minden dal véget ér. Butaság lenne emiatt nem élvezni egy dalt. Egyszer minden dal véget ér, de ettől még élvezheted a zenét.


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Kezd érdekes lenni... bár nem tudom miért, csak úgy


----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

3 a 20-bol


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Csak a legjobb az elfogadható


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

s


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Amíg az ember nem szembesül a halállal, lehetetlen megmondani, hogy mire lenne képes a túlélés érdekében.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

:d


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Még 8 bigyót kell írnom ezzel együtt, csak nem tudom eldönteni milyen színü bigyók legyenek.... 

Hmmmm

Valószínü....

Az jó szín


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

d


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

A múltat nem törölhetjük el, de kihozhatjuk belőle a legjobbat.


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

f


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

.


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot! Az a gyengeség jele.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

..


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Megy a hajó nézd a nyulat Lepencéig rajta mulat.....
.... Na na na na náná....


----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

g


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

...


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

a tény az tény


----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

Néha a fantázia szebb, mint a valóság.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

....


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

meg kell ölnöm John Connor-t..


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

.....


----------



## Zsozsofia (2010 Május 19)

- Egy házasság sosem az unalom miatt ér véget, hanem azért, mert az együtt járás alatt olyannak tettetjük magunkat, amilyennek a társunk szeretne, és ez nem tarthat a végtelenségig.
- Lehet, hogy nem tettetjük magunkat, csak megváltozunk.
- Hisszük, hogy a társunk talán megváltozik, ami újabb oka lehet a válásnak. Nem változunk. Legalábbis úgy nem, ahogy számítana.


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)




----------



## high (2010 Május 19)

q


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

......


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

*1*

1


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

.......


----------



## ganxti (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 19)

jók ezek az idézetek


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Jövök már .....


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

........


----------



## Akor (2010 Május 19)

Megszülni és felnevelni,
létrehozni és nem kívánni,
megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

.........


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

..........


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Hmmm ideg osztályon lehet jókat hallani...


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

:


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

::


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Akor írta:


> Megszülni és felnevelni,
> létrehozni és nem kívánni,
> megalkotni és nem birtokolni,
> hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:
> ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.



A nagyobb jóért....


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

:::


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

::::


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

:::::


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Menni kéne bele egy szaunába arra vágyok most... izzadni emberi dolog


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

::::::


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

:::::::


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Tamara pontoz


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

::::::::


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## Willyke (2010 Május 19)

Ezzel aszem meg van a 20, de azért ne örüljetek fogok irni még másfelé...  Köszi a lehetőséget, csak győzzetek olvasni


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

Pontosan pontozok


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

7

Miért nem lehet csak 10-re állítani?


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

kiss


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

de lassú istenem!!!!


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

:55::twisted:


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

:4:


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

:twisted::33:


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

22


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

:11:


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

23


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

:neutral::444:


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

24


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

Én még most is aggódom, elkezdek számolni


----------



## Tamara1 (2010 Május 19)

25


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## csaba89 (2010 Május 19)

kiss


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## timep (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

egy két há


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

né öt hat


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

hé nyo ki


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

öt


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

hat


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

hét


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

nyolc


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

kilenc kilenc kilenc


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tíz tíz tíz tíz


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenegy tizenegy tizenegy tizenegy


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenkettő tizenkettő tizenkettő


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenhárom tizenhárom tizenhárom


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizennégy tizennégy tizennégy


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenöt tizenöt tizenöt tizenöt


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

hello, szia, pisztácia


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

kettőőőő


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenhat tizenhat tizenhat tizenhat


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

már három )


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

4 ^^


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenhét tizenhét tizenhét tizenhét


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizennyolc tizennyolc tizennyolc


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

hellotok most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást ez volt az 1.


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

tizenkilenc tizenkilenc tizenkilenc


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## husztazoli (2010 Május 19)

húsz köcce a segítséget


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## nemkiskutya (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Giorgioatya (2010 Május 19)

20 üdv mindenkinek király az oldal


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## lina 1215 (2010 Május 19)

20 huh am hellotok


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

*Köszi*

Köszi a lehetőséget. 



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Köszi a lehetőséget.


Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi a lehetőséget. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

lina 1215 írta:


> 19


Köszi.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Ismét köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Ismét köszi a lehetőséget.


Ez nagyon jó lehetőség.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Királyi válaszok.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Királyi válaszok.


Amilyen a kérdések


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Amilyen a kérdések


Mikor lesz ez 20?


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Mikor lesz ez 20?


Lassan unom magamat is.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Lassan unom magamat is.


Délután 17 ora


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Délután 17 ora


vagy 18 is elmult


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

nem jól számol a gép


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Most jó


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Közbe köszönök is.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Nem kell vissza köszönni.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi magamnak a türelmet.


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Köszi, hogy ennyiszer köszönhetek


----------



## Dzsozef49 (2010 Május 19)

Dzsozef49 írta:


> Köszi, hogy ennyiszer köszönhetek


Na megvan a 20 ciao


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Köszönöm


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

lehetőséget


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

és


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

a sok


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

sok


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

hasznos


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

megosztott


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

anyagot


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 9


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 8


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 7


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 6


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 5


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 4


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 3


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 2


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

Még 1


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## Pere Viki (2010 Május 19)

és kész.


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

1444444


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

kész?


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

21


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

22


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

23


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

24


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

25


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

26


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

27


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

*Thanks*

01


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

28


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

29


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

*Thanks*

02


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

03


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

05


----------



## orsy05 (2010 Május 19)

ejjjj


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

05-1


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

06


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

07


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

09


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

09-1


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

and ten


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

eleven


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

10 and 5


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

20-4


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

20-3


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

20-2


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

20-1


----------



## Schiffer (2010 Május 19)

and 20 now.


----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 19)

Üdv mindenkinek Magyarországról!


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



c


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

nagyon jó


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

annyira jó


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

zene kellene


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

amerikai magyarok


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

frghh


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

jhuzzt


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

a napsugár


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

süss fel nap


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

mamma mia


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

hali


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

virágok


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

hogy vagytok???


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

de jó


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

látom ti is irkáltok


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

kiscica


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

am


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

*Köszönöm*

a


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

teljesen kivagyok


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

mi is


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

b


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Üdv Mindenki!

Szóval 20 hozzászólás kell......hát rajta. 1.


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

miért


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

miért???


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

jól vagyunk


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

hajrá!!!


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

hju


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

csak ügyesen


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Hihetetlen, hogy regisztráltam v.hova és még hozzászólásokat is írok....tényleg kellenek a minták 2.


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

3. ....


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

ez fárasztó!


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

milyen minták???


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

fgtu


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

nekem Claudia Graytől a Hourglass kell


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

kizu


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

lok


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Lehe, hogy ez érdekes...de én nem szeretek így kommunikálni...semmi személyes nincsen benne....3.


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

Valahol süt a nap? 4.


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

dfrt


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)




----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

nem


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

nem itt esik
és ott???


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

*k*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köszi


----------



## krisztinka8 (2010 Május 19)

juhé


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Most a vuk-os mintára hajtok...egyet már találtam, de nyomtatva nem leszámolható:-( 4.


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)




----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

hmm, ez már az 5.


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

hihi


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

nekem 17 körüli


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

unom!!!


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

Mármint az óra, 17 körüli?


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

ez a 20.!!!!!!!


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

nem a 17. hozzászólásXD


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Kedves Sineb! A "milyen minták?" kérdésre válaszolva.....neked sok mindtád van 5.


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

jaj, és az üzi is....


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

akkor most jön a 8.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

6.


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

......................


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

és a 9.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Jó látni, hogy más is gyűjtésben van 7.


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

21


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

10......................


----------



## sineb (2010 Május 19)

22


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

8. ezt a számot nem szeretem


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

9.


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

Küzdünk....


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

10.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

11.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

k


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

12.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

13. milyen kreatív vagyok ma, hogy csak számokat írok.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

nikolett83 írta:


> köszi


1


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

14. na ez kedvenc számom...ez volt a mezem a kosárcsapatban.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

15.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

ééééss, ugye 12 kell?


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

16.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

17.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

18.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

19.


----------



## szvacsekgabi (2010 Május 19)

Kedves Mindenki!
Köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek!! 20.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

Honnan vettem a 12-t? Mikor 20 kell!


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

7


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

14.


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

15.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

nos akkor szamolok


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

egy


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

16.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

17.


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

ne zavarjatok ossze


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

18.


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

ketto


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## nikolett83 (2010 Május 19)

21


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

harom


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## pklara (2010 Május 19)

és a 20. :d:d:d:d
mindenkinek további kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

6


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

kosz


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## _Viva_ (2010 Május 19)

20


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

akarhany


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

cfgfcj


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

sok


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

Szia! Jó ötlet!!! Köszi szépen! Nekem nagyon fontos összeszednem a 20 hozzászólást, úgyhogy ezentúl csak betűket írok össze vissza!


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

valaki tud kovetni?


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

sghfjdgjdj


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

sikerulni fog


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

ljojglghlk


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

qwerty


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

légnmxcbvb


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

tizenot


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

mar unom


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

bnkmnljhlkhé


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

tizenhet


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

akarhanyadik


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

meg csak ketto


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

én is unom


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

azt hiszem tul fogom szarnyalni


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

es utolso


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

vnvfjhjkn,


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

nehez melo volt, de sikerult


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

8.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Csigabiga, gyere ki,
ég a házad odaki.
Ha nem hiszed, gyere ki,
majd meglátod ideki


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

9.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

10.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Egy - megérett a meggy,
kettő - csipkebokor vessző,
három - majd haza várom,
négy - biz oda nem mégy,
öt - leesett a köd,
hat - hasad a pad,
hét - dörög az ég,
nyolc - üres a polc,
kilenc - kis Ferenc,
tíz - tiszta víz.
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza! 
Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

jjhkl


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Mit mos, mit mos, 
Levél Katicája?
Pittyet, pattyot, 
varrott keszkenőket.
Ha szél volnék, 
fújdogálnék,
madár volnék, 
röppentenék, 
víg szívemmel, víg 
lelkemmel
téged elvennélek.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

hjfhgkjh


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Egér, egér, kisegér,
Van-e fogad hófehér?
Adjál nekem vasfogat,
adok neked csontfogat!


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Csip-csip csóka,
vak varjúcska,
jó volt-e a
kisfiúcska?
Ha jó volt a
kisfiúcska,
ne csípd meg őt,
vak varjúcska!


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Nyuszi, nyuszi, nyulacskám, 
Ne félj tőlem, nincs puskám! 
Van ám nékem egyebem: 
Zöld káposztalevelem.


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

ez a legjobb tema


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Csem-csem gyűrű, 
Aranygyűrű. 
Kinél van az 
Aranygyűrű? 
Ettől kérem 
Ez adja ki!


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

sfhjkk


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Jár a baba, jár, 
Mint a kis király: 
Szedegeti a lábát, 
Koptatja a bocskorát.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Tente, baba, tente! 
Fejed hajtsd ölembe! 
Jó anyád is álmos már, 
Téged is elaltat már.


----------



## Poliver (2010 Május 19)

kedves kis mondokak


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Szita, szita, sűrű szita,
ma szitálok, holnap 
sütök.
Hófehér kis cipót sütök.
Megvajazom, 
megzsírozom,
mégis, mégis neked 
adom.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

dvnmjmh


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Katalinka, szállj el! 
Jönnek a törökök; 
Sós kútba tesznek, 
Onnan is kivesznek; 
Kerék alá tesznek; 
Onnan is kivesznek; 
Ihol jönnek a törökök, 
Mindjárt utol érnek!


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

sdghnjj


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Egyedem, 
begyedem, tenger 
tánc. 
– Hajdu sógor, mit 
kivánsz? 
– Nem kivánok 
egyebet, 
Csak egy falat 
kenyeret!


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

16.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Hol volt, hol nem volt, a napsugaras rét közepén állt a csodatermő fa.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Árok szélén búzaszál nőtt,
Szomszédunkban kicsi lány nőtt.
Árok szélén pipitér nőtt,
Házunk táján kislegény nőtt.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Áprilisban zöld a mező,
Bolondozik már az idő.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Eresz alól fecske fia
Ide néz, oda néz.
Van-e hernyó, hosszú kukac?
ízesebb, mint a méz.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

17.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Kele-kele fűzfa,
Bodogai nyárfa,
Ki rí? Gyerek rí!
Adjunk neki botocskát,
Hadd csináljon sípocskát!


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

18.


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Én vagyok a kis egér,
Ki az egérlyukban él.
Ici-pici pincelakó,
Lyuk mélyéből kacsintgató.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

19.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

20. végre


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Aranykertben aranyfa,
Aranybölcső alatta.
Aranycsengő muzsikál,
Pici gyerek szundikál.
Tente, tente kisbaba,
Édesanya csillaga.


----------



## l.sziszi (2010 Május 19)

plusz 1 ráadás


----------



## kavics_77 (2010 Május 19)

Kemény dió, mogyoró,
kis mókusnak ez való.
Odújába elrakja,
Télen elropogtatja.


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

sziasztok dodi vagyok csak azért írok hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

sgt


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

4 56


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

78


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

233651876876


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

zotdug


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

iugkuglgfififfizhfzhifhchkckéhcé


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

123456789456123123456789
78945612332145698879


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

1236547896544563211
230bn,mjh


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

qwertzuiopáélkjhgfd


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

jlhfjfhjlkvlklhkjbvhkjévhkcgjgihfvgj


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

khgfkhgkjgkjgkljgbjgk


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

kugkhjkgfkhjhfvkjizut975lbj


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

mnbvc cghijzhgv vghihgdf 1234567899876543210


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

jhgdzhudgbvx cfn bnb m kvn kh kjhn kmkiolkjuhuzzuzjhjvbnbn nbmkb bnjkmlj


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

zugtddcghjkjbv g j kj hk hkl hk hk h gcgjihg hjig ziogizh fizka


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

354
654546546465465465465
4065654654086540689540


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

sdfghmnbvc nb njhbg jgdjb j u vj gi bk b k v,j ,jvb uol khbjv guj


----------



## dodi1111 (2010 Május 19)

mnbvghujztrdcwro9ööüpéééééélllllkmmkmnbvcxyíasdfghjkléúőpoiuztrewq123456789öü


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

végre süt a nap


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

méd sosem volt ilyen kék az ég


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)




----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

gsgsjhgdsdgfd


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

nem pörög az agyam.dolgoztam az éjjel


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

bbkjhjdfdfghjhkgkk


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

abcd efgh


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

jdhs


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

jkskdhf


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

02040608


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

jhdfsehgfiwgfi


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

dhk


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

12345678910


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

vacak


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

sanci


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

lizi


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

vivi


----------



## miszti03 (2010 Május 19)

mázli


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Én is aggódom.


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Próbálok megfelelni a követelményeknek


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Az oldal nagyon jó


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Én is sok mindent találtam itt


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Jó lenne, ha sikerülne bejutni


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

ma meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

Remélem akkor is kiismerem majd magam


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

sok jó dolgot találtam már itt


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

és tényleg nincs meg máshol


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

mindig visszarettentem ettől a 20 hozzászólástól


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

no már fele megvan


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

pedig én annyit beszélek, hogy sok!


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

no milyen az idő felétek?


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

nálunk megint fúj a szél


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

lehet hogy óratervek is vannak nálatok?


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

sokszor hozott ide már a kereső


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

kíváncsi vagyok már erre az oldalra belülről


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

természetesen és is hozom, ha lesz valamim


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

persze ha lehet


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

no ez lehet tán az utolsó. üdv a csapatnak!


----------



## dolly8 (2010 Május 19)

biztonsági tartalékba


----------



## Rihannon (2010 Május 19)

"Soha ne akarj különb lenni másnál. De mindig akarj különb és több lenni tegnapi önmagadnál." (Bátki Miklós)


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

Egy szobrász fából Hermész-szobrot faragott, és a piacra vitte, hogy eladja. De
mivel egy vev˝o sem jelentkezett, oda akarta csalogatni az embereket, s hangosan
kiabálta, hogy egy jótev˝o és hasznot adó véd˝oszellemet árusít ki. A jelenlev˝ok
közül az egyik erre így szólt hozzá: „Barátom, ha ez valóban ilyen, miért adod
el? Inkább magadnak kellene élvezned a t˝ole nyerhet˝o hasznot!” Az erre így
felelt: „Mivel nekem gyors segítségre van szükségem, ez meg csak lassan szokta​meghozni a hasznot.”


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

_Zeusz, Prométheusz, Athéna és Mómosz​_Zeusz a bikát, Prométheusz az embert, Athéna a házat alkotta meg, és Mómoszt
kérték fel bírájuknak. Az azonban irigykedett az alkotásokra, és mindjárt kezdetnek
elmondta, hogy elhibázták a dolgukat, mert Zeusz nem tette a bika szarvára
a szemét, hogy lássa, hová döf; Prométheusz meg azért, mert az ember szívét
nem kívülre helyezte, hogy így a gonoszok ne maradjanak rejtve, hanem világossá
váljon, kinek milyen a lelke. Végül hozzátette azt is, hogy Athénának kerekeket
kellett volna tennie a ház alá, hogy – ha valaki hitvány szomszéd mellé kerül –
könnyen tudjon helyet változtatni. Erre aztán Zeusz megharagudott rá gúnyolódásáért,
és ledobta ˝ot az Olümposzról.
A mese bizonyítja, hogy semmi sem lehet olyan jól sikerült, hogy egyáltalán​ne érhesse gáncs.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Angelikaaaa


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Buberó


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A Namco 1980-ban dobta piacra minden idők legsikeresebb videojátékát, PAC-MAN néven. A játék nevét az utolsó pillanatban változtatták meg az eredetileg tervezett PUCK-MAN-ról, mivel a cég vezetői aggódtak az első betű felcseréléséből származó problémák miatt...


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*AZ ARANY KULCS​*_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]
[/FONT]​_Hol volt, hol nem volt, egyszer egy legény egy hideg, nagyon hideg téli napon elment az erdőbe
fát vágni. Szegény, szörnyen fázott. Mit tegyen? Arra gondolt, hogy elkaparja a havat és
tüzet gyújt, aminél megmelegedhet. Amint a havat kotorta - mit gondoltok? - egy arany
dobozra bukkant.
„Ez aztán!” - jegyezte meg. - „Ahol egy doboz van, ott kulcsnak is kell lenni.” - És nekiállt
keresni a kulcsot. Nagy szerencséjére megtalálta a kulcsot, és mindjárt ki is nyitja a dobozt.​
No hát várjunk, amíg kinyitja a dobozt, és akkor majd meglátjuk, hogy mi is van benne.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*NAGYAPA TÖLGYFÁJA​*_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]​_[/FONT]Nagyapám dédnagyapja földjén állt egy nagy, nagyon nagy tölgyfa. Azon a tölgyfán volt egy
kis doboz, és abban a dobozban egérfarkak voltak - amilyen hosszúak voltak azok a farkak,​olyan hosszú az én mesém.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A csokoládé phenyl ethylamine (PEA) tartalmaz, amely az emberi testben hasonló reakciót okoz, mint a szerelem.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*A ZSUGORI ÚR​*Hol volt, hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy szörnyen gazdag úr. És ő annyira zsugori volt, hogy
még megnősülni is félt: a felesége túl sokat enne, és olyant, aki semennyit sem eszik, hol​
találhat? De ugyanabban a járásban egy szegény embernek volt egy nagyon szép lánya. És az
minden reggel, amikor az ablakot törölgette, a száját tátogatta: hogyan lehet valakinek ilyen
szokása?
Egyszer a gazdag úr éppen arra ment, amikor a lány az ablakkal dolgozott. Mindjárt meg is
kérdezte: „Miért tátogatod a szádat?”​„Az apám nagyon szegény, én a leveg​őt nyelem, azzal táplálkozom.” felelte a lány.
„No, ez az!” gondolta az úr. „Ha neked a levegő elég, akkor jó feleségem leszel.”
Rendben, a lány bele is egyezett. És következő vasárnap meg is tartották a lakodalmat. Amikor
hazaértek a templomból, délben megsütött két kacsát. No hát rögtön kapta magát, és egyedül
megette azokat, a férjének semmit sem hagyott. Jaj, te, szegény! Látva, hogy minden ételt
elfogyasztott, azonnal rosszul lett, olyannyira megbetegedett, hogy orvosért kellett küldeni.
Amint megérkezett az orvos, rögtön megkérdezte: Mi történt? De a beteg meg sem tudott
szólalni rendesen, egyre csak ezt hajtogatta:
„Meg-et-te a ka-csá-kat!”
Az orvos sehogyan sem értette, ezért megkérdezte a feleségét: „Mi történt vele, és mit akar
mondani?”​
A feleség próbálta megmagyarázni: „Azt akarja mondani, hogy​ő haldoklik, és megparancsolta
nekem, hogy vágjak le két kacsát.”​
A gazda ezt hallva, még jobban dühbe gurult, és nagy haragjába bele is halt. És a fiatal n​őnek​
ott maradtak a kacsák, és ezután boldogan élt, míg meg nem halt.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*HAZUGSÁGOK​*_​_Voltak id​ők, amikor hatalmas káposzták nőttek. De milyen káposzták voltak azok! Egy fejjel tele lett két hordó.​
De micsoda hordók voltak azok! Egy vasárnap három bográcsnyi ételt f​őztek belőle.​
De micsoda bográcsok voltak azok! Egy bográcsnyi étellel harminc férfi jóllakott.
De micsoda férfiak voltak azok! A káposztához minden férfi megevett három-három vekni
kenyeret.
De micsoda kenyerek voltak azok! Három-három pud rozsból készült mindegyik.
De micsoda rozs volt az! Hét kalász volt minden szálon.​De micsoda kalászok voltak azok! Hét férfi hét héten át kaszált minden kalászt.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*VÉGTELEN HAZUGSÁGOK​*_​_Jól hallgassátok, hogy mit fogok most mesélni! Egyszer láttam két sült kakast, amint repültek,
nagyon gyorsan repültek, és a hasuk az eget érte, a hátuk a földet szántotta.​Egyszer egy kovács üll​ő meg egy malomkő úszott nagyon lassan a Daugaván, a parton egy​
béka ült és két ekevasat falatozott. Ez éppen Szent Iván napján történt.
És egyszer három férfi meg akart fogni egy eleven nyulat. Falábuk volt: az egyik vak volt, a​másik néma, a harmadik pedig nem tudta a lábát mozdítani. De a vak els​őnek megpillantotta a​
nyulat, a néma odakiáltott a sántának, az pedig elkapta a nyulat.​Voltak, akik a szárazföldön hajóval akartak menni, el is úsztak a rozsföldön és az erd​őn át egy​
magas hegyig, ott elsüllyedtek mindannyian. A rák a kutya helyett nyulat kergetett, és a​háztet​őn egy tehén aludt, ami maga mászott fel oda.​
És van egy ország, ahol a legyek akkorák, mint minálunk a kecskék.​De most már ki kell nyitni az ablakot, hogy a hazugságok elrepülhessenek.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Egy nagyméretű vízágy annyi vizet tartalmaz, amely egy 180 négyzetméter alapterületű lakást 10 centiméter mély tócsává változtathat.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*EGY MADÁR ELVITT EGY EMBERT A MÁSIK VILÁGBA​*_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]​_[/FONT]Hol volt és hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy ember, aki sokat beszélt és gondolkodott az örökkévalóságról.
Sehogyan sem, értette, hogy hogyan lehetne örökké élni.​„Már egyetlen egy év is nagyon hosszú id​ő, és ha egy ember leél hatvan-hetven évet, akkor​
már véget ér az élete és meg kell halnia.”​Így gondolkodva, egyszer elment az erd​őbe. Ott meghallott egy madarat énekelni, és addig​
kereste, míg meg nem találta a fát, amin a madár dalolt. A kicsi madár tarka és nagyon szép
volt, és csodálatosan énekelt, amilyent még sohasem hallott. Hosszú ideig nagy örömmel
hallgatta a madár énekét, és csodálta magát a madarat is. Miközben énekelt, a madár széttárta
a szárnyait és elrepült.​Az ember is kiment az erd​őből és haza akart menni. Ugyanazokat a hegyeket és völgyeket
látta, de a mezők, a fák és az épületek teljesen másmilyenek voltak. Semmit sem ismert meg.
Az emberek is idegenek voltak, egyiket sem ismerte és azok sem ismerték őt.​
Végül elment a paphoz és elmesélt neki mindent, amit látott és hallott. A pap ekkor a régi​templomi könyvben elolvasta, hogy száz évvel ezel​őtt ebből és ebből a házból elment egy
ilyen és ilyen férfi, aki bement az erdőbe és eltűnt.
Tehát az alatt az idő alatt, amíg ő a madár énekét hallgatta, száz év telt el. Az ember ekkor​
megértette, hogy milyen lehet az örökkévalóság.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A fékfolyadék és a Clorox keveréke erős füstöt okoz.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*A FARKAS MEG A RÓKA​*A farkas a rókával együtt elszaladt egy hurokcsapda mellett. A csapda fölött egy liba lógott.
Már mindketten nagyon régen ettek, szörnyen ki voltak éhezve, de a róka rá sem nézett a
libára.
- Komám, miért nem mész oda? Hiszen egy liba lóg ott! - mondta a farkas.
- Ma szerda van, ilyenkor én nem eszem húst - felelte a róka.​A farkasnak azonban az eszébe jutott, hogy​ő nem szokott böjtölni, akkor eszik húst, amikor​
csak talál. Belépett a hurokba, de még el sem érte a libát, jaj, máris fennakadt. Ekkor a róka​bátran odament a libához, és jóíz​űen elfogyasztotta.​
- Komám, hiszen ma szerda van - mondta a félholt farkas.​- Annak van ma szerda, akinek a lába nem éri el a földet - jelentette ki a róka.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*A RÓKA MEG A KÖCSÖG​*Egyszer egy n​ő elment aratni, és magával vitt egy köcsög tejet. Mivel meleg volt, az asszony​
a köcsögöt a bokrok alá dugta, hogy a tej hideg maradjon. Éppen a bokrok mellett szaladt el​egy róka, aki a h​őségben nagyon megszomjazott. Megérezte a tej szagát, beledugta a fejét a
köcsögbe és kilefetyelte a tejet. A kaszálással elfoglalt nő nem látta, hogy mi történik a​
köcsöggel.
A róka könnyen bedugta a fejét a köcsögbe, de kihúzni onnan már nem tudta; akárhogy is
forgatta, emelgette a fejét, csak nem jött ki. Látva, hogy semmi sem segít, szép szavakkal
kérlelni kezdte a köcsögöt: „Engedj ki köcsögöcske, már épp eleget játszottunk, tovább nem
bírom.” Itt azonban a róka minden furfangja hiábavaló volt, a köcsög csak nem eresztette el.
A róka nem ostoba, ezért így szólt a köcsöghöz: „Ha nem, hát akkor nem. De várj csak, majd
a vízbe fojtalak, ha nem eresztesz el.” Odaszaladt a folyóhoz és belemerítette a köcsögöt. A​köcsög tényleg belefulladt, de amint megtelt vízzel, a rókát is magával húzta a mélybe.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

*20 hozá szólás/1*

20/1


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*A PACSIRTA MEG A VARANGYOSBÉKA​*Az Isten, amikor meg akarta teremteni a pacsirtát, fogott egy darab agyagot, és feldobta a
magasba. Az agyag pacsirtává változott, leesett a földre, és dalolni kezdett.​Az ördög, aki ott ült egy hatalmas k​ő mögött, mindezt látta, és neki is kedve támadt teremteni​
egy madarat. Felkapott egy marék iszapot, feldobta a magasba. Az iszap visszaesett, és begurult
a kő alá, ahol csúnya hangon brekegni kezdett, hogy még az ördög is megrémült.​
Így született meg az első varangyos béka.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*A RÁK MEG A VARJÚ​*Egyszer a varjú, amint ott járkált a tóparton, fogott magának egy rákot. A rák látta, hogy
rosszra fordult a sora, ezért elkezdte dicsérni a varjút.
- Milyen szép a tollad, varjú, mindenki tollánál szebb!
A varjú hallgat, egy szót sem szól, de a rák csak tovább dicséri:
- Talán a hangod is szép?​A varjú már majd elájul a dicsérett​ől, de nem szól egy szót sem. A kis rák megint dicséri:
- Valójában téged kellene megválasztani az összes madarak királynőjének.​
A varjú erre csak ennyit szólt:
- Úgy ám, úgy ám!​A rák, zsupsz, bele a vízbe. Gyorsan elúszott, a varjú pedig ott maradt tátott csőrrel.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*MIÉRT EVÉS UTÁN MOSAKSZIK A MACSKA​*Egyszer a macska fogott egy verebet, és már készül​ődik, hogy megegye, de a veréb okos volt,​
ezért megszólalt:​- Megmosakodtál evés el​őtt?​
- Jaj, majdnem elfelejtettem - jutott az eszébe a macskának. Letette a verebet, és elkezdett
mosakodni.
A veréb egy kicsit feküdt a földön, majd huss! - már fenn ül az ágon.
- Most keress magadnak másik reggelit! - gúnyolódott a veréb, és elrepült.
A macska pedig befejezvén a mosakodást így szólt magához:
- Ha már így állnak a dolgok, mától fogva csak evés után fogok mosakodni.​És mind a mai napig így is tesz - előbb eszik, és csak utána mosakszik.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/2


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*MIÉRT UGAT A KUTYA​*Egy alkalommal a Teremt​ő, amikor az állatokat teremtette, hangot is adott nekik. Csupán a​
kutya nem kapott hangot. Elment az Istenhez panaszkodni, hogy miért van az összes állatnak​hangja, csak​ő maradt néma. Az Isten így szólt hozzá:​
- Neked mindig ugatnod kell, de csak akkor, amikor meghallod, hogy valaki már megszólalt.
Most a kutya, mihelyt csak meghallja, hogy megmozdul valami, vagy valamilyen hangot ad ki​az ember, azonnal ugatni kezd.


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*NEFELEJCS​A Teremt​ő megteremtette a virágokat. Mindegyiknek adott nevet, de egy virág, bár értette az​
Istent, a nevét csak nem tudta megjegyezni. Ezért elment az Úrhoz és kérdezi:
- Mi az én nevem? Elfelejtettem.​Az Isten tudta, hogy a virág jól érti​őt, ezért így szólt:​
- Ha értesz, el ne felejts.​És a virág ezt elfogadta a nevéül.
*


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/3


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/4


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*AZ EGYLÁBÚ LIBA​*Hol volt, hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy földesúr. Volt annak egy szakácsa. Az úr egyszer megparancsolta
a szakácsnak, hogy süssön meg neki egy libát, és a sültet vigye be neki. A szakács
meg is sütötte a libát, és bevitte azt a gazdájának, de egy láb meg egy comb hiányzott. Az úr
megkérdezi:
- Hol van a másik lába és a combja?
- De ha ez egy ilyen liba volt! - védekezik a szakács.
- Hogyhogy ilyen volt?! Lehetetlen dolog, hogy a libának csak egy lába legyen.
No és ebben maradtak. Egyszer a földesúr elment egy bálba, magával vitte a szakácsot is. Az​út mellett egy pásztor libákat legeltetett. Az egyik liba egy lábon álldogálva a cs​őrével a​
szárnyát tisztította. Ekkor meg is szólalt a szakács:
- Nézze csak, uram! Ez a liba is csak egy lábon áll!​Az úr elnevette magát, és hangosan füttyentett, ett​ől a liba mindjárt két lábra állt. Kérdezi az úr:​
- Nézd csak, nem két lába van?
Erre a szakács:​- Amikor evett, akkor is füttyenteni kellett volna, akkor biztosan előkerült volna a másik láb is.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/5


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*MENNYI TÜRELEMRE VAN SZÜKSÉG​*Hol volt, hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy ember. Ez az ember kosárfonással foglalkozott. Egyszer
arra járt a medve.
- Mit csinálsz? - kérdezte.
- Kosarat fonok. Nézd, te lusta, te is fonhatnál. Eladnánk, lenne pénzünk.
- De ha én nem tudok - mondta a medve.
- Tanuld meg! Megmutatom.
Az ember fonta a kosarat, a medve nézte:
- Ez egyáltalán nem nehéz! Talán én is meg tudom tenni.​Visszament az erd​őbe, ágakat tört le, és egy ölnyit elvitt az emberhez, leült melléje. A mancsával
lehántja az ágakat és próbálja összehajtani. Nagyon erősen nyomta, és reccs, a gally​
eltört. Félredobta, felvett egy másikat. Azt is eltörte. És így ment ez sokáig, egy egész halommal
összetört, meghajlítani egyet sem tudott.
- Oh - mondja az embernek -, jó neked, hogy tudod, de én nem tudom.
- Nem, itt nem a tudás a legfontosabb, hanem a türelem. Óvatosan és könnyedén kell behajlítani​- akkor sikerül. Ha valamit kapkodva csinálsz, abból semmi jó sem következik.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/6


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/7


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*VEREJTÉK NÉLKÜL NEM ESZEL KENYERET​*_​_​Hol volt, hol nem volt, élt egyszer egy házaspár. Egyetlen fiút neveltek, aki nagyon lusta volt.
Az apja szép szóval, szidással egyaránt utasította, hogy dolgozzon, de az csak nem dolgozott,
egyáltalán semmit sem tett. Az apa már megöregedett, nem tudott dolgozni. Már a szíve is
kikészült, ezért elkergette a fiút hazulról:
- Menj, ahová akarsz! Jobb lesz nekem, ha nem foglak látni.
A fiú megebédelt, és elment hazulról. Ment egy darabig, talált egy nagy tölgyfát. Az árnyékában
lefeküdt. De mivel tele volt a hasa, csak hevert. Estig ott heverészett, de már jó lenne
megvacsorázni, gondolta. De hol kap vacsorát? No, hát szenvedett egy kicsit. A fa alatt elaludt,
átaludta az éjszakát, de a reggel hideg. Felkelt a nap, ezért elhatározta, hogy kimegy a​
napra felmelegedni. De hol kap enni, azt már nem tudta. Tovább t​űrt. Akkor eljött a dél. És​
akkor egyszerre megérezte, hogy az ágakon keresztül, plotty, plotty, csöpög le valami. Felnézett,
hogy mi lehet az. Valamilyen kis cipó esett le. Jaj, de megörült:
- Megeszem ezt a kis cipót.
De lusta volt felkelni. Szerencsére nem nagyon messze a lábától esett le. Egy kicsit megtámaszkodott,
és a lábával megérintette a kenyeret. Minél többször megérinti, a kenyér annál
messzebbre került. Egyre jobban nyújtózkodik, próbálja elérni a kenyeret, de csak egyre​éhesebb lett. Látván a kenyeret, enni akart, de csak nem érte el.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/8


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*HOGYAN TANÍTOTT MEG EGY JOBBÁGY HEGEDÜLNI EGY MEDVÉT​*Réges-régen, még a jobbágyság korában egy földesúr a pincéjében egy vad medvét tartott. Ha
valaki szófogadatlan volt a földesúrral, azt a pincébe dobták, és ott a medve felfalta. Egyszer
egy ravasz jobbágyra megharagudott a földesúr. Megparancsolta, hogy a jobbágyot dobják a​pincébe, hogy felfalja a medve. Annak az embernek volt egy heged​űje, egy vésője és egy​
borotvája. Mindent magával vitt, amikor bedobták a pincébe. Megállt a sarokban és játszani​kezdett a heged​űn.
A medve először csak hallgatta, majd megkérte:​
- Taníts meg engem is hegedülni!
- Túl vastagok az ujjaid - mondta neki az ember.
- Nem lehetne megvékonyítani? - kérdezte a medve.
- Megvékonyíthatom - felelte a férfi.​Fogta a vés​őjét, beleverte az egyik oszlopba, és ráparancsolt a medvére, hogy dugja be a résbe
az ujjait. Amikor a medve bedugta, ő kirántotta a vésőt, és a medve nem tudta kihúzni a
mancsát. Egy idő múlva elővette a borotvát és a medve hátát egy darabon leborotválta, majd​
azon a helyen egy bottal verni kezdte. Verte, verte, amíg csak meg nem ígérte a medve, hogy​nem fog embereket felfalni, hanem csak málnát és mézet fog enni.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/9


----------



## angstrom (2010 Május 19)

*Fáraók sírja felé​*Egyszer megtalálnak.
Meg kell találjanak.
Holdas éj lesz a sivatagon.
Két karom, ujjaim
kimerednek a homokból –
Lebontják, ássák a fövenyt
és megtalálnak:
a szívemet is,
a kincsemet is,
a titkomat is.
Nyújtott énekkel, teveháton
ügetnek velem​remeg​ő sugár-szőnyegen​
Fáraók örök sírja felé.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/10


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/11


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/12


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/13


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/14


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/15


----------



## vidrapetra (2010 Május 19)




----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba1


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/16


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba2


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A polip szemének pupillája négyszög alakú.


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/17


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/18


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba3


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/19


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba4


----------



## eknivre (2010 Május 19)

20/20 jupi


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A kolibrik rendelkeznek minden állat közül a leggyorsabb anyagcserével: naponta 6000 és 12400 kalóriát égetnek el (fajtól függően).


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba5


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba6


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

proba7


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

8


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## gyorgygyorgy1 (2010 Május 19)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Az ostorcsattanás igazából egy miniatűr hangrobbanás: a bojt átlépi a hangsebességet.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A tenyér és a talp sosem barnul le.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Egy tehenet be lehet rúgatni, ha almával eteted.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A világtörténelem leghosszabb műsormegszakítását a BBC követte el. Egy Miki egér rajzfilmet szakítottak félbe azzal a hírrel, hogy kitört a második világháború. 6 év múlva aztán akkurátusan folytatták a félbeszakadt rajzfilmet, pontosan attól a ponttól, ahol abbahagyták.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A Pisa-i ferde torony déli irányba dől.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A sakkban használt "Sakk-matt" kifejezés alapja a perzsa "Shah Mat", aminek jelentése: "a király halott".


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A világ leggyakoribb keresztneve a Mohammed.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A Vénusz az egyetlen bolygó a Napredszerben, amely az óramutató járásával egyező irányban kering a Nap körül.


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

hangoskönyvekből jó itt a felhozatal!


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A Star Trek című sorozat rajongóinak 5-10%-a szenved orvosilag kimutatható elvonási tünetektől, ha elmulaszt egy epizódot.


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

.


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

,


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

Egy doboz Coca Cola Light fennmarad a víz színén, míg a normál változat lesüllyed.


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

a hisztéria szó a görög anyaméh szóból származik: a vajúdó nők fájdalmainak okát a méhnek, mint szervnek tulajdonították. a szüléssel járó jelenséget nevezték el hisztériának, "méhből jövő"-nek.


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

meglesz gyorsan


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

ez négy


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

asszem 5


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A Föld szárazföldfelületének mintegy harmada sivatag.


----------



## NaftaFarancs (2010 Május 19)

A keringési pályák excentrikussága miatt az 1979 január és 1999 március közötti időszakban a Pluto közelebb volt a Naphoz, mint a Neptunusz.


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

a szláv szó a görög-latin sclavus-rabszolga szóból származik.


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

barbár=barbarbarrrbarr (nem érthető halandzsa nyelvű törzsek beszéde a rómaiak szerint)


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

hat


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

Robert Fico paranoiás


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

letöltenék ezt-azt


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

lehet, hogy találok vmi érdekeset


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

mici-mackó-és a tao


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

hét


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

nyolc


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

hét... számolni jó


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

róma szép város


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

tí10


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

tizen1


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

1kettő


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

tizen há ro


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

nekem nyolc


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

fortín


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

50-ín


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

you zen 7


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Gondolkodom,tehát vagyok


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

18 vagy 20?


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

még kell?


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Kész vagyok


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

biztosra megyek


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Anyám


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

mikor már?


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Messze még a cél


----------



## b.titusz (2010 Május 19)

ehh


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Tuti


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Jóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Türelem


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

le szeretném tölteni furcsa borcsát


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

asdf


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Kitartás


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

ekkora hülyeséget


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

nem látom át


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

nem vagyok kitartó


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Nem vagyok ideges.-)


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

gyorsválasz


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Mindjárt....


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

unom


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

a vadmacska a párja után sír


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Azonnal....


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

debreceni vagyok


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

még7


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

eat rice


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

még6


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

szerda van


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Senki nem képes úgy várni, mint a kutya, s előfordul, hogy még a gazdája sírjához is kijár, és még holtában is visszavárja.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

küzdj, bestia


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

még5


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

én se vagyok ideges


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

megnézek egy south parkot, aztán majd folytatom


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

még sok kell


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

visszaszámlálás....


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Az évezredek bölcsessége a lovak szemével tekint a világra. És teljesen mindegy, hogy fekete, fehér, Afrikában született, vagy Amerikában, vagy a közép-európai Topoiankyban: az összes nemes, kitartó és gyönyörű.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

na még egyet, mert nem bírok a forró véremmel


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

ki találta ezt ki??


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

the man who stare at goatseee


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

és mi értelme ennek?


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Ha az ember túlad a kutyáján, megnézi, ki lesz a gazdája.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

lokika


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

ááá


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Hal mindennap van, de fogás nincs mindennap.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

canis lupus


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

bééé


----------



## pedit01 (2010 Május 19)

Remélem::::


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

mit nekem te zordon kárpátoknak


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

céééé


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Mindig azelőtt kell a skorpiót eltaposni, mielőtt megszúrna. - Úhh ez fájt, én is skorpió vagyok :O


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

rotfront a szigeten!!!


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

dééé


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A kutya sem ugat, amikor harapni készül.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

1+1=3


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

ééééé


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

erősebb kutya baxik


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Aki kutyákkal fekszik, bolhákkal kel.


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

még5


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

hey do you like fishsticks???


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A lovak is beszélnek... Csak oda kell figyelni rájuk.


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

4


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

furcsa borcsa


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A farkas - állat. Mégis megőszül, ha rabon tartják.


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

3


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

még azt mondják nincsen cigánybáró


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Rágódott rég egy kérdésen a földigiliszta:
Miért utálja őt az ember, hiszen olyan tiszta?
Nem volt képes felelni rá sok oktalan állat,
hogy terem az emberszívben undor és utálat.


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

2


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

gyöngéden ölelj át és ringass, szerelem


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A bagolynak semmi keresnivalója a pacsirta fészkében.


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## nemete (2010 Május 19)

uccsóóó


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Az édesvízi halak szempontjából a tó sziget: olyan lakható vízsziget, amelyet barátságtalan szárazföld vesz körül.


----------



## picpoc8 (2010 Május 19)

ic oké


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A háziasítható állatok hasonlóak egymáshoz; minden nem háziasítható állat a maga módján nem az.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Mikor nincsenek ökrök: tiszta a jászol, a gabonának pedig bősége az ökröknek erejétől vagyon.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A pókok egyszerűen azért szőnek pókhálót, mert pókagyuk van.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Csak egyvalami van, amit a kutyám jobban szeret a vakarózásnál: a szomszéd anyósának ijesztgetése.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Meg kell tanítani a kutyámnak: attól, hogy sziszeg, meg néha mozog is, a kerti locsolócső nem ellenség.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A kutyám nem is sejti; az utca mindenkié, mindenkinek joga van a közlekedéshez. Még a mi házunk előtt is.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

A kutyám azt hiszi, a Mikulás csakis azért pakolja tele a gyerekeim cipőjét, hogy neki legyen mit felfalnia.


----------



## Squell (2010 Május 19)

Mindegy, hányszor adsz enni a farkasnak, mindig visszavágyik az erdőbe. - Melyen igaz


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

kilenc


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

tíz


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

tizenegy


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

tizen2


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

merészen egyedi fúrum ez!


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

dehogy fúrom, fórum!


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

ez a nyolcadik üzentem


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

nem biztos, hogy még ma képes leszek összeszedni mind a huszat


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

látom ti is dolgoztok! gyűjtitek a darabszámokat


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

9


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

1peter írta:


> 9


9999999


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

tam tam


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

1Peter írta:


> tam tam



tam tam tam


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

20 másodpercet kell várnom két üzenetem között!


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

ahétszázát!
ördög és pokol!


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

négy!


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

három...


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

kettttőőőő


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## 1Peter (2010 Május 19)

egysem!


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

minnyáááá meglesz!!!


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

1


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

és megvan!!!!!!


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

111


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

1111


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

hat


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

het


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

nyolcas


----------



## hang666 (2010 Május 19)

már csak 2 nap kell


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

kilences


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

10tiz


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

tizene1


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

tizen2


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

tizenhaaaaarom


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

ennek nem sok értelme van,de legyen: egy


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

kettő


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

három


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

négy


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

öt


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

hat


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

hét


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

nyolc


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

kilenc


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tíz


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenegy


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenkét


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizennégy


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenöt


----------



## csigabor (2010 Május 19)

sdf3f


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenhat


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenhét


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

talan en is elkezdek gyujtogetni


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

Mar at is estem az elso hozzaszolason ez lesz a masodik


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

Itt epp szakad az eso


----------



## Tucson (2010 Május 19)

húsz


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

gyors eso volt.


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## luna1 (2010 Május 19)

tizenketto


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuusz


----------



## kicsipistaa (2010 Május 19)

na es meg egy


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Mit keres egy ilyen jó kis hely egy ilyen lányban?


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

"...mi szükség van növény- és állattenyésztésre, amikor már minden városban van Tesco..."

/Para-Kovács Imre/


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

"
Gyönyörködtünk-e már mezítelen, szépséges nőkben egyes egyedül azért, hogy emlékezzünk?
Létezhet, meglátjuk, olyan akt, ami lelki sóvárgást ébreszt...
"

/Révai Judit - részlet "Jung Zseni: A nő égi mása" albumához írt előszavából/


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

- Mi az, sárga és öt betű?
- Sárga.


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Két kanász beszélget a gazdagságról,
- Mit csinálna kend, ha király lenne?
- Hogy mit? Lóhátról őrizném a disznókat.


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

A dicséret eltérően hat attól függően, milyen lélek fogadja. 
A bölcset szerénnyé teszi, az ostobát még ostobábbá. 

Owen Feltham


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

- Mi az: kerek és gonosz?
- Ördögi kör.


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

- Mindenkiben van valami jó. Bennem például Piroska - mondta a farkas.


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Szerintem a leggonoszabb emberek a BKV-ellenőrök! 
Mindig azt kiabálják,hogy "- Legyetek bélbetegek!!"


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

01


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Életemben három embert szerettem, és azokat is hogy utáltam.
(Füst Milán)


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

02


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

03


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

04


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

05


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Egy szó már előítélet. 
(Nietzsche)


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

06


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

tök


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

07


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

jó


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

08


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

hogy


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

van


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

09


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

10


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

ez


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

11


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Carpe diem. Élj a májnak!


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

a


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

12


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

téma


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

13


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Coito Ergo Sum


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

na már nem kell sok  am sziasztok!


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

14


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

már csak 9 kell  hol laktok?


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

15


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

"Ha Isten azt akarta volna, hogy ne maszturbáljunk, 
rövidebbre teremtette volna a kezünket."


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

még 7


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

DDD Ez jó


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Ha három madár lennék, akkor felülről láthatnám ahogy magam előtt repülök..


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

5


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

4444


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

333


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

20 THX a lehetőséget!


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

22


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Értelmes emberek betűket látnak a szitán.
Többnyire á-t.


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

1 szivesen xD


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

A spenót olyan, mint az anális szex.
Egy életre megutálod, ha erőltetik az óvodában.


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

0000000 Sziasztok! Köszi!!


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

A nők olyanok mint a medence: 
ha összeszámolod a fenntartási költségeket,
rögtön rájössz, hogy túl kevés időt töltesz bennük.


----------



## skyli (2010 Május 19)

Hetfield írta:


> A spenót olyan, mint az anális szex.
> Egy életre megutálod, ha erőltetik az óvodában.


uh xD


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

broáf


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

Az utcában, ahol lakom, lakik egy rekordtartó. 
Benne is van a Guiness-rekordok könyvében, eddigi élete során ugyanis 26 kisebb-nagyobb fejsérülést szenvedett. 
Egészen közel lakik hozzám, mindössze egy kőhajításnyira...


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Nincs végzet


----------



## Hetfield (2010 Május 19)

"Van egy örök érvényű igazság. Mindenki hazudik. A változó csak az, hogy miről."

/Dr. Gregory House/


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Hogy tudom a többi hsz-emet kitörölni?


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Kicsit ciki, hogy többen írtak emiatt.


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás, miért nem tudom megnézni a csatolt állományokat?


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Kényelmetlenül érzem magam emiatt.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Végül is jogos volt, amiért megfeddtek.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Alig tudok eligazodni az oldalon.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 19)

Hogy tudok visszakeresni gyorsan hogy hová írtam?


----------



## Chikaya (2010 Május 19)

Yeah thx


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Helló!


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

ksadhg


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Ez már a 10.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Valaki írjon nekem.


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Nem ír senki, itt mindenki angol


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

tízen három


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

hdsghagh


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Tízen öt


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

16


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

17


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

18


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

19


----------



## zsoltjasper (2010 Május 19)

nem igazán értem, de nekem már van 20 hozzászólásom, de így se jó a rendszernek...


----------



## Csanu (2010 Május 19)

Meg van a húsz.


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

nem mindenki


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

már egész jól haladok


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

igen igen igen


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

- Mi az abszolút szlogen?
- Az alkohol az emberiség ellensége. Aki pedig megfutamodik az ellenség elől, az gyáva.


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

1sör nem sör, 2 sör fél sör, 4sör 1sör, na de 1 sör nem sör


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

- Doktor úr, úgy érzem, hogy engem semmibe vesznek - mondja a beteg a pszichiáternek.
- Nagyszerű. Kérem a következőt.


----------



## TjKy (2010 Május 20)

5 to go


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 20)

Nincs végzet ha felemelkedsz...


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 20)

Kezdek most már fáradni.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 20)

Jéééé, eltér az időszámítás.


----------



## Cody78 (2010 Május 20)

És itt a 20.


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

*-*

Jó reggelt mindenki!


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Ki van itt? Vagy senki?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Uh kanadai itt az időszámitás?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Hajnali háromnegyed hat van, és az üzenet érkezése 10:43PM...


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Még 12 hozzászólás kell, ezzel együtt csak 11...


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Amúgy - ha valaki feljönne a fórumra - hogy vagytok?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

unatkozom itt egyedül


----------



## Warta (2010 Május 20)

*2*

Kösz a tanácsot!


----------



## SICUS66 (2010 Május 20)

*Király*

Éljen a fórum, szerintem ez király. No ez a húsz üzenetből az első.

Csocsi mindenkinek


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

*1*

1


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

*hozzászólás*


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Ha valaki akar egy jó túrázni látogasson el az erdélyi szigethegységbe!


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Amit érdemes megnézni: Pádis fensík : Szamos bazár , Csoda vár, Galbinária


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

*igen!*

Úgy, úgy!


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Továbbá Rozsdás árok, Nagy bihar hegycsúcs


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Lehet egy jót síelni az Aranyosi sípályán ami nincs messze a határtól


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

*2*



toti75 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Ördög malom, szentháromság, mennyasszonyfátyol vízesés.
Mindegyik csodaszép, és a táj vadregényes.


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)




----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Kiemelném a nagy phaeton vízesést. Az a kedvenc helyem. Láncokon mászhatunk fel a kereszthegyen a mező havas csúcsáig. Izgalmas túra. Ajánlom mindenkinek.


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Köszönöm a sok szép könyvet


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

*ez már a harmadik*

Üdv mindenkinek!
Jó az oldal!


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Fontos nekem, hogy amit keresek, azt itt megtalálom


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Legközelebb Biharrosa környékét fogjuk bejárni, a Fehér kő szurdokot, és a Rosa kitörést. Már alig várom.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

négy


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Köszi a segítséget a hozzáféréshez


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

hali
öt


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Az öt alapelv, amit tarts szem előtt a mindennapi életedben:


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

1. Ma ne mérgelődj


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

2. Ma ne aggodalmaskodj


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

3. Légy ma hálás


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Ezeken kívül még számtalan szép hely van, érdemes egy turista egyesület honlapját felkeresni, és benevezni bármelyik nyílt túrára.


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

4. Dolgozz ma keményen önmagadon


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

már csak három hét...


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

5. Légy ma kedves embertársaidhoz


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Nem csak reikiseknek


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Aki egyszer részt vesz egy ilyen túrán, teljes átszellemülten, és nagyon fáradtan tér haza, és garantáltan alig fogja várni mikor mehet újra.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

eltévesztettem mennyinél tartok


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Toti, mi a 3 hét már csak?


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)




----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Barlangok tömkelege is található a szigethegységben, túravezetéssel látogatható szinte mindegyik. A fejlámpát senki ne hagyja otthon)


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

zsu.palfalvi írta:


> 5. Légy ma kedves embertársaidhoz


Megpróbálom minden nap, néha sikerül.(asszem8)


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

toti75 írta:


> eltévesztettem mennyinél tartok


 Te vezetsz!


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Bal oldalon a neved alatt láthatod


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Vannak olyan ismerőseim akik cash-eléssel spékelik meg a kirándulásaikat.
Ezt a tevékenységet Túra Gps-el végzik. Lényege ,hogy szerte a hegységben el vannak dugva geoládák. Egy névvel és jelszóval. A ládát meg kell találni, és regisztrálni kell hogy megtaláltad.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

sono79 írta:


> Barlangok tömkelege is található a szigethegységben, túravezetéssel látogatható szinte mindegyik. A fejlámpát senki ne hagyja otthon)




Mindíg is szerettem volna egy jó karbidlámpát...


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

8?


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

A chasserek versenyeznek egymással ki gyűjtött több ládát.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

most már 10


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

toti75 írta:


> Megpróbálom minden nap, néha sikerül.(asszem8)


 Nem könnyű, az biztos, nekem is csak néha megy


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)




----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Aki információt szeretne gyűjteni keressen meg e-mailben.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

mostantól visszafele számolok (9)


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

zsu.palfalvi írta:


> Nem könnyű, az biztos, nekem is csak néha megy


 Az állatokkal könnyebb


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

sono79 írta:


> Aki információt szeretne gyűjteni keressen meg e-mailben.



Információt, miről?


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

Szeretem az információt...


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

toti75 írta:


> mostantól visszafele számolok (9)


 megzavartál


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

már csak 6 kell!!


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

hajrá!


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

belehúztam!


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

:6:


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Tudok segíteni, ötleteket adni kirándulási témában.


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

5?


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

néha megéri a nehezebb utatválasztani


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

toti75 írta:


> már csak 6 kell!![/quote
> 5?


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

toti75 írta:


> már csak 6 kell!!


Hogy állsz?


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Itt még mindig borulás van...


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

sono79 írta:


> Tudok segíteni, ötleteket adni kirándulási témában.


 én is a környékünkön


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Nem épp az a kirándulóidő


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

áááá
el kell mennem egy kicsit melózni.
sono79!
három gyerekkel könnyű túra a hétvégén hová?


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Egy nagyon jó kirándulási célpont még Torockó és környéke. Fel lehet mászni a Székelykő csúcsára. Onnan ne messze, pedig a tordai hasadék is élvezetes túra.


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

zsu.palfalvi írta:


> Itt még mindig borulás van...


nálunk derül!


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Csináltam bodzaszörpöt


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Fel mehettek a pádisra és ott barangolhatok a csodavár környékén


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Még 2-3 nap, és iható lesz


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

sono79 írta:


> Fel mehettek a pádisra és ott barangolhatok a csodavár környékén


 Szia, az merre van?


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

zsu.palfalvi írta:


> Nem épp az a kirándulóidő


 mad pünkösdre!


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Jó pár túra társamnak van 3 gyerek és ők is hozzák a gyerkőcöket, pedig a legkisebb még csak most 2 éves


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Hamarosan búcsúzom Tőletek, mert meglesz a 20


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Mindjárt írom az útvonalat, hol laktok pontosan?


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

szerda írta:


> mad pünkösdre!


 vagyis majd


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

Legyen szép a napotok Minden jót!
ZS


----------



## szerda (2010 Május 20)

zsu.palfalvi írta:


> Hamarosan búcsúzom Tőletek, mert meglesz a 20


 Hát szia! NEkem is


----------



## zsu.palfalvi (2010 Május 20)

sono79 írta:


> Mindjárt írom az útvonalat, hol laktok pontosan?


Érden


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Mi Gyulán lakunk, de mi is Méhkeréknél megyünk át a határon.
Utánna Nagyszalonta,Tulca,Tinca, Belényes


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Küldök térképet ha érdekel.


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Vannak jó térképeim amin a látnivalók is fel vannak tüntetve.


----------



## cowka (2010 Május 20)

*köszike*

Köszi



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

M3-as mentek , majd Debrecen,Berettyóújfalu, Ártánd(határátkelő) Nagyvárad(Oradea), és ott a főúton le Belényesig(Beius). DN 75-ös főut


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

sziasztok


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

végre itt vagyok


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

elég nehéz volt eljutnom,de hála a kolleganőmnek sikerült


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

visszatértem

valóban elég rossza az idő
nem tudom érdemes lesz-e elindulni a hétvégén a természetbe
sárban nem jó túrázni


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

már nagyon várom a szombatot,akkor telik le a 2.nap


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Belényes(Beius) után két felé mehetünk, vagy Biharfüredre(Stana Di Vale) Ott is lehet sétálgatni, vagy Vasaskőfalva (Pietroasa)


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

két nap nagy idő


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

nagyon sok jót hallottam erről az oldalról


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

már csak egy van


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Vasaskőfalva (Pietroasa)tovább kell menni Boga telepre, majd Fel a szerpentinen a Pádisra.


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

zéró


----------



## toti75 (2010 Május 20)

sziasztok


----------



## sono79 (2010 Május 20)

Na ennyi, mert már kész a 20, ha valakit érdekelne túra terv írjon privát.
Hali mindenkinek.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Már csak a döglött kutyába nem rúg bele senki.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Elmebaj definíciója: Ugyanazt csinálni amit eddig és más eredményre várni.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

A boldogság olyan ajtókon érkezik amiről nem is sejtetted, hogy nyitva maradt.


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

Akkor megkezdem a visszaszámlálást: 20 , 19


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Élj a jelennek a mostnak mert a múltnak már nincs hatalma feletted, s a jövő még nem jött el.


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

valahogy csak kibírom várni a 48 óra türelmi időt


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

A halogatás ostobaság. Holnap ugyanúgy döntened kell, miért nem tennéd meg már ma? Azt hiszed, hogy holnap bölcsebb leszel? Holnap csak öregebb leszel.


----------



## älke (2010 Május 20)

1


:88:


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

sok hasznos dolgot láttam a gyermekem számára


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

minden elismereésem a feltöltőknek


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Jólét.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Boldogság.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Bőség.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Harmónia.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Türelem.


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Szabadság.


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

most az időjárás miatt sokat tudnék böngészni,letölteni


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Szerencse.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

Köszi a tippet


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Öröm.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

lehetne már tényleg jó idő


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Bátorság.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

Szerelem


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

Bátorság


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

öröm


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

Bánat


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

jó kedv


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

szépeség


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

barátság


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

szeretet


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

megértés


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Kapcsolat.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

büszkeség


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

vidámság


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Örök valóság.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

napsütés


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Bizalom.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

egy jó könyv


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Hit.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

kutya


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

boldogság


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Relativitás.


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

nyugalom


----------



## Diablino (2010 Május 20)

kényelem


----------



## Júlia64 (2010 Május 20)

Remélem ez így jó!


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

nagyon köszönöm


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

vágyom a napsütésre


----------



## more1985 (2010 Május 20)

Köszike


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

a kolléganőm már javában letölt,én még csak az övét tudom nézegetni de veszett jónak látszik


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

óvakodj a részeg autóstol


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

nyakunkon a pünkösd


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

Ki a Tisza vizét issza,sose nyeri eszét vissza


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

hol hit ott szeretet


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

A motoron lehet fázni,de a fán nem lehet motorozni


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

Nekem a Balaton a riviéra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

A tavasz az ravasz


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

nagyon örülök remélem így jó lesz és hamarosan kinyílik számomra is a világ!!!!!


----------



## izibe (2010 Május 20)

ez legyen csak a ráadás


----------



## zotyi61 (2010 Május 20)

köszi


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

Halihó!

ez már a hanyadik is?


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Még jó, hogy ilyen könnyen össze lehet szedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Nem vagyok nagy fórumozó, de sok olyan zene van, amit csak itt találok meg.


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

g


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

as


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Hajhó


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

Már az 5.-ik volt az előző... Haladok


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Csáó!


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Nekem ez már a 9. lesz


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

10.:d


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"A szándék mérettetik meg, nem az adomány." - Lessing *


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*Minél kevesebb a pénzed, annál többet kell számolnod" - Aps István*


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

11, haladok lassan


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Jó lesz ez


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Valószínű, hogy valószínűtlen is történhetik." - Arisztotelész*


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Na már csak 7 kell...


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

De minek ez a 20 h.szólás?


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Na mind1, még 5 és megvagyok


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Salalala, itsz a moorning


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

SeatosArni írta:


> Nem vagyok nagy fórumozó, de sok olyan zene van, amit csak itt találok meg.



Így van, én is itt akadtam rá a kolombusz musicalre


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Vátsz jór ném?


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

igmmgi írta:


> Így van, én is itt akadtam rá a kolombusz musicalre


..és persze gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is." - Woody Allen *


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

SeatosArni írta:


> Vátsz jór ném?


Máj ném íz igmmgi:idea:


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

igmmgi írta:


> Így van, én is itt akadtam rá a kolombusz musicalre



Én egy Németh Lehel számot kerestem, de sehol nem találtam, csak itt! Még jó, hogy van egy ilyen oldal


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Még 1, el se hiszem


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Há du ju dú?


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Esni csak lefelé lehet, fölfelé soha." - Jókai*


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

Jeeeee!  További szép napot igmmgi


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Kellemesebb, ha te tudsz mindent másokról, mintha ők rólad." - Plautus*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Elhasznált testtel kell a sírba feküdni!" - Hrabal*


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

SeatosArni írta:


> Még 1, el se hiszem


Úgy látom már nem kell 1 sem


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

SeatosArni írta:


> Jeeeee!  További szép napot igmmgi



Köszi, ha meglesz a 20, akkor tuti szép lesz


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Az ígéret földje az a föld, ahol éppen nem vagyunk." - Amiel*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Soha nem szoktam másokat idézni." - G.P.*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

fele mar megvan


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Még mindig jobb fölöslegeset tudni, mint semmit." - Seneca *


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Még a rút élet is szebb, mint a szép halál." - Euripidész*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

hajnó


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Még egy ital és a házigazda alatt vagyok." - Dorothy Parker*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Semmit sem tudok, csak azt, hogy nem tudok semmit." - Szókratész*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

*"Ha lefelé zuhansz, próbáld elhibázni a földet..." - The Guide*


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

Vére megvan a 20!!!


----------



## hpeti111 (2010 Május 20)

+1 ....


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

hpeti111 írta:


> *"Még egy ital és a házigazda alatt vagyok." - Dorothy Parker*



Ez jó


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

hpeti111 írta:


> Vére megvan a 20!!!



Grat....én még irogatok...


----------



## SeatosArni (2010 Május 20)

hajhó


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

13 hsz... szerencsés vagy nem? talán emiatt, de gyorsan itt a 14.-ik


----------



## jandera (2010 Május 20)

*csak ......*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


rendben,de hová irhatok????


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Már csak 19


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

01


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

02


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

jandera írta:


> rendben,de hová irhatok????



oda ahova a fenti mondatod is


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

03


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

hanyadik?


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

04


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Nekem? mert ha igen, akkor a 10.


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

05


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

06


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

07


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

08


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

09


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 20)

hát sziasztok....


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Utolsó visszaszámlálás
5


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

hello Forneus
4


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

2 kell még


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

Forneus írta:


> hát sziasztok....



szia


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Már csak 1


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

evy0705 írta:


> 2 kell még



sörből is?


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

evy0705 írta:


> Már csak 1



megérett a meggy


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

Forneus írta:


> hát sziasztok....


szia Forneus


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Ez az utolsó! hurrá


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

A sör nem tartozik éppen a kedvenceim közé. 
Inkább maradok a bornál, vagy a pezsgőnél...


----------



## igmmgi (2010 Május 20)

heldente írta:


> 14



7*7?


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

igmmgi írta:


> 7*7?


az már 49 lenne


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Mi van olyankor, ha még mindig nem enged letölteni?


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

ééééés 20


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

evy0705 írta:


> Mi van olyankor, ha még mindig nem enged letölteni?


48 órás limit is van ...azt hiszem


----------



## evy0705 (2010 Május 20)

Az már nálam lejárt. Kb. 1 hete regisztráltam


----------



## heldente (2010 Május 20)

akkor passz, én majd csak 2 nap múlva próbálkozom a letöltéssel


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

fghfgh


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

gfhfghfg


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

xcfvcvxcvxcxcvxcv


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

dfgfdgdfgfd


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

trzrzrt


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## roland777 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## kazah007 (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

rendben.


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

abcd


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

a


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

b


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

abcde


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

c


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

d


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

e


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

f


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

g


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

abs


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

h


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

i


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

dzsa


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

k


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

dsk


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

l


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

m


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

ksh


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

n


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

o


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

p


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

s


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

t


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

v


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

zsír


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

u


----------



## civil (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

z


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

super


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

acv


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

csucs szuper


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

xya


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

aes


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

est


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

res


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

abg


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

supi


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

zug


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

jól


----------



## feri3326 (2010 Május 20)

*köszönöm*

csuda jó


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


Kicsit érdekes, hogy erőltetnem kell magam a 20 fórumhozzászólásomhoz. Az alapötlet végül is nem rossz. Majd igyekszem.


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

tetszik ez az oldal nagyon


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




most mit írjak?


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó



Már 4.-nél vagyok


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó


megy ez..


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó



nem annyira értem még a fórum használatát, bocsássatok meg, de kell a 20.


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó


7


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó




8


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó





9


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

feri3326 írta:


> csuda jó





10


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

adryan írta:


> 10




11


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> 11




Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 4 másodperc elteltével...

ebbe a hibába estem


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> 10




eltelt a 20 s.


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

adryan írta:


> eltelt a 20 s.




14

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 7 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> eltelt a 20 s.




még 5 üzenet és letölthetek


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> még 5 üzenet és letölthetek




Ígérem, ha meglesz az a dal aamit szeretnék..


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> Ígérem, ha meglesz az a dal aamit szeretnék..




akkor hasznos tagja leszek a fórumtársadalomnak


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

adryan írta:


> 10




3


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

adryan írta:


> 10




2

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével... ááááá


----------



## Adryan (2010 Május 20)

Adryan írta:


> 10




Most akkor irány a letöltés


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Népszerűségem, boldogságom és jövedelmem nem kis mértékben attól függ, hogyan tudok az emberekkel bánni.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ha valakit tanítani akarsz valamire, az sohasem tanulja meg.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Amennyire szomjazzuk az elismerést, annyira rettegünk a bírálattól.


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ne panaszkodj, hogy hó van a szomszédod háza tetején, amikor a saját küszöböd sem tiszta.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Bármely bolond tud kritizálni, ítéletet mondani, vagy panaszkodni – és meg is teszi. De jellemre és önuralomra van szüksége annak, aki megértő és megbocsátó akar lenni.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„A nagy ember azzal mutatja meg nagyságát, hogy miképpen bánik a kicsikkel.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Az egyetlen mód, amellyel rávehetek valakit, hogy bármit megtegyen: megadom neki, amit kíván.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Az emberi természet legerősebb ösztöne, a fontosság vágya.”


----------



## Kadartatis (2010 Május 20)

jajj
dejó


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„A fontosság utáni vágy az egyik legfőbb tényező, amely az embert az állattól megkülönbözteti. Ha őseinkben nem munkálkodott volna szüntelenül a fontossági érzés, nem lett volna civilizáció. Enélkül éppen olyanok lennénk, mint az állatok.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

*„Ha elmondod, milyen fontosnak érzed magad, megmondom, ki vagy. Ez határozza meg a jellemedet.”*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Az emberek néha megbetegszenek, hogy együttérzést és figyelmet keltsenek maguk iránt, és így fontossá váljanak.”
* 
*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ne az ellenségeidtől félj, akik megtámadnak, hanem a barátaidtól félj, akik hízelegnek.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Sose kívánj és sohase fogadj el olcsó dicséretet. A hízelgés pontosan azt mondja, amit mi gondolunk magunkról.”
* 
*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Legelőször is ébressz mohó tettvágyat az emberben! Aki ezt a tanácsot követi, azé az egész világ; aki nem képes követni, magára marad.”
* 
*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ha a sikernek egyáltalán van titka, az abban a képességben áll, hogy észrevegyük a másik ember szempontját, és a dolgokat egyszerre nézzük az ő oldaláról, és a magunkéról is.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

*„A világ tele van kapzsi és haszonleső emberekkel. Így aztán annak a ritka egyéniségnek, aki önzetlenül akar másokon segíteni, óriási előnye van: alig akadnak versenytársai.”*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

*„Két hónap alatt több barátot szerezhetsz, ha őszintén érdeklődsz mások iránt, mint két év alatt, ha arra törekszel, hogy mások érdeklődjenek irántad.”*


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ha barátokat akarunk szerezni, ne sajnáljuk a fáradságot, és tegyünk olyan szolgálatokat másoknak, amelyek igénybe veszik időnket, erőnket, önzetlenségünket és figyelmességünket.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ha meg akarod szerettetni magad az emberekkel, ha segíteni akarsz másokon, miközben magadon is segítesz, soha ne feledd: Őszintén érdeklődj mások iránt!”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

„Ha jókor mondunk ki egy nevet, annak mágikus hatása lehet. A név megkülönböztet, egyedivé tesz, csak ahhoz tartozik, akinek címezzük. Ha közölni akarunk valamit, vagy éppen kérni, különös jelentőséget nyer, ha a partner nevével kezdjük mondandókat.”


----------



## anneraider (2010 Május 20)

))


----------



## nagye19 (2010 Május 20)

köszi


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

a


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

b


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

c


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

d


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

0


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## nayamu (2010 Május 20)

0


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

l


----------



## nayamu (2010 Május 20)

hehe. 20 mp


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

l
l


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

é


----------



## pistimail50 (2010 Május 20)

á


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*120*

tzue


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*erz*



pistimail50 írta:


> 2


hgdtr


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*p8u*



nayamu írta:


> hehe. 20 mp


turio


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

ouzt


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*z67*

lféh


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*1*

1


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

*Köszi.*

abcdeéfggyhiijkl


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*hz56*

54gtbh


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

hgfdsa


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*996*

jfőő


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

pioiuzizgh


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*7956*

jzk,


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*22*

2


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

iuutrztew


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*65tg*

zpzo


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

qwertzui


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*óóü*

9ijm


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

66666666666


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*657z*

kkkjh


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

777777777777777


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*33*

3


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

88888888888888


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*khl*

ii987d


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

999999999999999999


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*zzup*

9i3l


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*112h*

gfbm


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

1010101010


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*4*

4


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

1111111111111111111111111:11:


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*zhng*

wwqr


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*nbgt*

kkaq


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

12121212


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*5*

5


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

131313131313131313


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

14141414141414


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*kku8*

ewrt


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*6*

6


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*778ik*

ool7


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*88il*

okqw


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## poppache (2010 Május 20)

*iz8*

zz56


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*7*

7


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## polgarfikati (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*8*

8


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 20)




----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*9*

*9*


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*10*

10


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*11*

*


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*12*

**


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*13*

***


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*14*

****


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*15*

*****


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*16*

****


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*17*

***


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*18*

**


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*19*

9*


----------



## belga7 (2010 Május 20)

*202*

20000000


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 20)

*reg*

22


----------



## Szili1992 (2010 Május 20)

még 19 kell


----------



## Gabóca14 (2010 Május 20)

nekem már csak 3


----------



## Gabóca14 (2010 Május 20)

vagyis kettő


----------



## Gabóca14 (2010 Május 20)

és megvan


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

már nekem is csak 19 kell


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

ez így nagyon lassan jön össze


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

*


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

uncsi


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

még14


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

olvasni szeretnék.


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

én is helló idegen


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

hello tothnebe


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Unatkozom.


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

neked már van 20?


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Helló mindenkinek!
Sürgősen kellene valami jó könyv.


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

megvan az első


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

még 19


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

van itt valaki?


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

bbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

Szeretem Kanadát.


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

1984


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Álmos vagyok.


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Fázom is.


----------



## chriffert (2010 Május 20)

meg van a 20


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

üdv minden hozzászólónak


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

aki próbálja összehozni a 20-at


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

sos


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

egyébként nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Már nagyon unom.


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Olvasni akarok.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

rengeteg jó dolog van itt


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Csak elég kivárni míg hozzáférsz.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

nincsen magyarázat


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Napok óta nem olvastam.


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Már lassan elvonási tüneteim lesznek.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

mennyi van még?


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Éhes is vagyok.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

sikerülni fog


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Márcsak három.


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

De még két nap várakozás.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

gyere velem engedj a szívednek...


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Utolsó üzenet remélem.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Bocsi de foglalt vagyok.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

már nem sok


----------



## tothnebe (2010 Május 20)

Na pá.


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

meg kell küzdeni a letöltésekért cserébe


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

szerintem ez a lényege


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

forogj világ


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

közel a finish


----------



## zylvy (2010 Május 20)

one


----------



## UtolsoEloleny (2010 Május 20)

Őszinte leszek, elsősorban a letöltések miatt regeltem, ezzel gondolom nem vagyok egyedül, de azért próbálok értelmes hozzászólásokat írni.


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

hi


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

Énis a letöltések miatt regisztráltam, szóval, még 18


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

már csak 17.


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

10-föcit kéne tanulni


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

a


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

cd


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

ellégé


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

el


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

van


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

bas.....


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

és mivel elszámoltam ez az utolsó


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

za......


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

rint.....


----------



## eevy (2010 Május 20)

+1 a ráadás:d na jólvan sziasztok


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

va..............................


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

és


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

az


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

ol-


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

va-


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

sóm


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

is


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

el-


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

szevaszolt


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

most


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

nemtom


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

,


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

hogy


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

mi


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

tevő


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

legyek


----------



## firsa (2010 Május 20)

?


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

éljenek a nők


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

éljen a feleségem


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

éljen a kislányom nagyon sokáig békében,boldogságban,és egészségben!!!! Imádom őt!!!


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Első...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Második...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Harmadik...


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

éljen magyarország,éljen a haza!!!mindörökké!!!!


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Negyedik...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Ja, éjlen ez a pöcegödör...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Hatodik...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Hetedik...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Nyolcadik...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Ezzel elleszek egy darabig.


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Tizedik...


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Tizenegy...


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Tizenkettő...


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Tizenhárom...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Tizennégy...


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Kajaszünet.


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Tizenkettő


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


És amikor a cápa a kezedből eszik?


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

dobezsad írta:


> én is kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t. 1.


nekem 2


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

dobezsad írta:


> 4.


3


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Nyólc


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Magyarok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

dobezsad írta:


> én is kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t. 1.


3.


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Csak mi magyarok és senki más!!!!!!!!


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Miért nincs nemzeti ünnepünk a rákóczi szabadságharccal kapcsolatban????????????!!!!!!!!
Megérdemelnék!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


nekem ez az 5.


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Ez nagy segítség, Köszi!


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

2010.05.20


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Hungary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Zs.Anett


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Abc


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Magyarország mit a szívedbe zártál


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

Rora írta:


> Hatodik...


nekem is 6.


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

A magyar vizsla a kutyák királya


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 20)

toto2000 írta:


> nekem is 6.


7.


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Az én kedvencem a német juhász, annyira szépek!!


----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

Jégkorong világbajnok:canada


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## SABBATIUS (2010 Május 20)

De jönnek a magyarok


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Már nincs sok csak 9.


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Kicsit úgy érzem magam, mint valami idióta. Ilyen értelmetlenségeket írogatok 20másodpercenként....


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Néha jó kicsit idiótának lenni. ^^


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

már csak 4 hozzászólás....


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Avvv, roppant a bokám.


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Írogatok, írogatok...


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Próbáld meg 3 másodperc elteltével.... pff 
Akkor 
1

2

3

ÉS!!!


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Eddig fel se tűnt, milyen kopott a billentyűzet.


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Nekem is zsibbad a lábam....


----------



## Rora (2010 Május 20)

Utolsóóó


----------



## Zs.Anett (2010 Május 20)

Az utolsó...
KÖSZÖNÖM ISTENEM! 
Már kezdtem bolondnak érezni magam...


----------



## Dajkaa (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Dajkaa (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Dajkaa (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## Dajkaa (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

heló


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

irok


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

most is


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

4.ik


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

5.ik


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

ballagok


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

EdDA


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

Lord


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

Slash


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

10ik


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

m,egy ez


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

Vikidál & Varga


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

Másnaposok


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

harmadnaposok


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

15.ik


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

Rudán Joe


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

19 óra van


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

miért nincs fürdőruha az ananászon


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

már csak ketőőő


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

miért?


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

még egy ráadást


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## davve34 (2010 Május 20)

ez a 20. hozzászólástól számított 48óra
vagy a regisztrációtól


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

4,1


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

8 remélem a regiszrációtól


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## qwertie17 (2010 Május 20)

20 végre


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

234


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

59


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

4fvfd


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

43


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

na meg 15 ot


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

F-b3


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

amugy ezt miert kell?


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

van turelmem


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

erer


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

5o


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

dsd


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

imadom


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

:kaboom:


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

et


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

dfg


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

dfgd


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

fgdd


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

dfdsa


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

kozeledek


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

20-1


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## tutasport (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"A Kék madarat nem kell távoli országokban keresni. A Kék madár mindig velünk van, ha szeretjük egymást, és örülünk az élet legkisebb ajándékainak is. De mindig elrepül, ha bántjuk egymást, ha irigykedve figyeljük a másokörömét. Mert a Kék madár maga a boldogság, és kalitkája; az emberi szív."


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

Csírkehivogató:

3,14 3,14 3,14


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Danont (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

dssd


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

:--:


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Mindenkinek csak annyi boldogság jut részül, amennyit viselni méltó."


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

megcsinaltam a 20 at es megsem enged letoteni mit tegyek?


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

????


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## rivaldo (2010 Május 20)

ghmg


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## janos1432 (2010 Május 20)

21:4:


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"A boldogság egyik titka az, hogy tudomásul vesszük, milyenek vagyunk"[/FONT]


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Azt mondják, a földi boldogsághoz a következők kellenek: legyen kit szeretnünk, legyen mit csinálnunk és legyen miben reménykednünk."


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

„A nagy ember azzal mutatja meg nagyságát, hogy miképpen bánik a kicsikkel.”
(Carlyle)


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga?


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"A fejlett humorérzék - megfizethetetlen kincs. Nemcsak attól óv meg, veszélyesen komolyan végy ügyeket és embereket - beleértve önmagadat is -, de jelentõsen hozzájárul, hogy tárgyilagosan ítélj meg dolgokat. Segít abban is, hogy higgadtan fogadj csapásokat, 
amelyek egyébként a kétségbeesésbe kergetnének." 
(Percy H. Whiting)


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

Az optimista kijelenti, hogy a lehetséges legjobb világban élünk, a pesszimista tart attól, hogy ez igaz."
(James Branch Cabell)


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"Aki másokat ismer okos. Aki önmagát ismeri bölcs. Aki másokat legyőz erős, aki önmagát legyőzi hős. (Lao-ce) [/FONT]


----------



## csabika867 (2010 Május 20)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


dettó


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Ügyelj arra hogy megszerezd azt, amit szeretsz, különben kénytelen leszel megszeretni azt, amit kapsz."
_George Bernard Shaw_​


----------



## Szabolcs2 (2010 Május 20)

ez hányadik is?


----------



## Szabolcs2 (2010 Május 20)

Na még egy.


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"Ha gazdagnak akarod érezni magad, gondold meg mi mindened van, amit nem lehet pénzért megvenni." 

[/FONT]


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

Csak annak adok, aki nekem rokonszenves. De nekem nem rokonszenves, akinek adni kell.


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Álmokban és szeretetben semmi sem lehetetlen."
_Arany János_​


----------



## Szabolcs2 (2010 Május 20)

még most sem engedi


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"A világegyetem két leggyakoribb eleme a hidrogén és a hülyeség."

[/FONT]


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Szabolcs2 (2010 Május 20)

akkor még 2nap


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## Zsolt90 (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Ha a pénztől reméled függetlenséged, akkor soha nem fogod megkapni. Ezen a világon az ember egyetlen biztosítéka a tudása, tapasztalata és tehetsége."
_Henry Ford_​


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

helló


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

Szeretnék én is letölteni


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

6


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

213


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"Az, aki hegyet akar elmozdítani, kis kövek elhordásával kezdi azt."[/FONT]


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

wert


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

dsf


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Ha van egy lyuk a fejeden, az nem feltétlenül azt jelenti, hogy nyitott vagy..." 
_Jean Michel Jarre_​


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

rewzfw


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

gffdh


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Amikor azt hiszed, hogy a hülyeség ettől mélyebbre már nem mehet, akkor csak emlékezz arra, hogy a bolondok még el sem kezdtek ásni."
_Randy Cassingham_​


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

*karakter*

:34:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatsz folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut. 1 es
> ...


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

ewrhzt


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Egy hazugság a fél világot körbeutazza mialatt az igazság még mindig csak a cipőjét húzza fel."
_Mark Twain_​


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

[FONT=&quot]"A legjobb módja annak, hogy megjósold a jövődet az, ha magad teremted meg azt."

[/FONT]


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

"Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy."
_Thomas Edison_​


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## olcsiművek (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

csá


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

huztrae


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## egoista79 (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

gzt


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

koi


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

ko


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

lép


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

hu8


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

c


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

agtok


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

a


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

lég


----------



## fecike0712 (2010 Május 20)

b


----------



## Kormikati (2010 Május 20)

Megvan a 2 napos regisztrációm és a 20 hozzászólásom, de mégsem enged letölteni.
Mi lehet az oka?


----------



## kiborgfoot (2010 Május 20)

_Én normális vagyok... Ezt a hangok is megmondták._


----------



## kiborgfoot (2010 Május 20)

Nem engedi?! Biztos véletlen...


----------



## Alwynka (2010 Május 20)

Hát így aztán...


----------



## kiralye (2010 Május 20)

Nekem is kell még pár hozzászólás...


----------



## Alwynka (2010 Május 20)

... tényleg nem nehéz...


----------



## Alwynka (2010 Május 20)

... összegyűjteni...


----------



## Alwynka (2010 Május 20)

... húsz hozzászólást...


----------



## Alwynka (2010 Május 20)

... rekordidőn belül...


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

kisskisssziasztok!


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

:kiss:


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

Wink


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)




----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

*kezdet*

Sziasztok, kell a 20 hozzászólás!!!!


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

*3 3*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

:lol:


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

awef


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)




----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

5sgb


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)




----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

Köszönöm az ötletet!


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

.....


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

6ssgbh


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

köszönjük


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

7jhm


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

8rzuk


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

9hgk


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## wercsee (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

ö10


----------



## apppia (2010 Május 20)

Szép estét!
...nos, nem is tudom, nekem nem sikerült letöltenem azt a dolgot, amit szerettem volna , azt kaptam ,hogy nincs jogosultságom...

Lehet ez ?


----------



## apppia (2010 Május 20)

...Köszönöm , no mindegy...


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

kiss


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

Ballagó osztályom kérését szeretném teljesíteni egy-két zenei alap letöltésével.


----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

Az első osztály, akiket ballagtatok.


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)




----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

Nagyon kedvelem őket.


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

Üdv mindenkinek![


----------



## Őrgróf (2010 Május 20)

Na megyek, jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

:mad


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

Jó éjt!


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

Nem is olyan könnyűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

Szeretek


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

olvasni


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

:4:


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

:ugras:


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

2


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

*semmi*

fsaf


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

1


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

hddf


----------



## attika69 (2010 Május 20)

:11::34::88::77:://::44::44:


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

Kettő


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

3543


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

3


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

,bn,nm,


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

4


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

éjék


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

5


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

iopupoo


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

Nem lenne egyszerűbb, ha nem lenne feltételekhez kötve a letöltés? Akkor erre a témára se lenne szükség


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

sdgdkjh v4


----------



## Rita01 (2010 Május 20)

:..:


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

7


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

954+94+4114+654+


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

8


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

dfh
d,hdpfhúlóüezr


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

9


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

4846
4áé4éljéljk46486


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

krnqwoirhw8r4h23ö4rnklasd


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

sdg47s68gfsd46gsd6g4d6sg5sg


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

13


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

51r5we4rwe5r413we103wr2


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

25


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

167892


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

17892


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## Peti817172M (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

végre már a 20.-adik!!!


----------



## hajdunorbi (2010 Május 20)

*fasfs*

2153


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 20)

Köszi


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

A


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

Aa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

Aaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

Aaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

Aaaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

aaaaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

10


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

11


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

12


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
20


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
19


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
18


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
17


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

13eds


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

14


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
16


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

15


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

16


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
15
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

17


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
14
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

18


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
13
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

19


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
12
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## Lyyakicsilany (2010 Május 20)

20


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
11
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
10
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
9
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
8
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
7
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
6
Hát 10 napja regisztráltam és 24


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
5


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
4


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
3


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 20)

Nagyon az oldal. Rengeteg hasznos információt tartalmaz


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
2


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
1


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 20)

Nemcsak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam


----------



## kairos5912 (2010 Május 20)

Ez egy igen mélyenszántó ötlet !!!
Másodszor irom a 20-at.
0


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 20)

Jól csak a szivével lát az ember


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 20)

Nagzon sok anyagot tartalmaz


----------



## costacurta (2010 Május 20)

*sajt*

sajt


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Két módon lehet feljutni egy tölgyfa csúcsára. Az egyik, hogy felmászol rá. A másik, hogy ráülsz egy makkra és vársz. /Kemmons Wilson/


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Aki tud, és tudja hogy tud, az veszélyes, attól óvakodjatok!
Aki nem tud, és tudja hogy nem tud, az okos, azt tanítsátok!
Aki tud, és nem tudja hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok!
Aki nem tud, és nem tudja hogy nem tud, az hülye, azt hagyjátok!


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Elrepült fölöttünk az idő vasfoga.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

''Annyira sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már majdnem gömb!''


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

A barátok olyanok, mint a csillagok. Nem mindig látod őket,de tudod, hogy vannak.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

“Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (Les Brown)


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

A Föld IQ szintje állandó, csak mi vagyunk egyre többen.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

"Tanulok, mert egy idő után a tanulásba fektetett munkám meghozza a gyümölcsét, és mint tudjuk a gyümölcsből pálinkát lehet főzni!"


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

A dzsungelben minden ehető, Te is !


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Aki angyalt keres, de csak a szárnyakra figyel, könnyen lehet, hogy libát visz haza.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

"Még nem számoltam utána, de azt hiszem, hogy ezermester vagyok."


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

"Skizofrén vagyok... és én is."


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Én normális vagyok! A hangok is megmondták....


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Először azt hiszed, érted van a világ, később, hogy te vagy a világért, végül rájössz, hogy semmi közötök egymáshoz.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

A chiliszósz határozott fellépésű ketchup.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Az idő pénz! - gondolta a pincér, és hozzáadta a számlához a dátumot.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

"Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad.
Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd! " (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Chuck Norris nem borotválkozik, ő arcon rúgja magát.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Aki ilyet mond, az nem lehet épp elméjű, azzal pedig ne vitatkozz, mert csak lealacsonyodsz a szintjére, ott pedig elver a rutinjával.


----------



## petee323 (2010 Május 20)

Lennék én szerény.......de nincs mire!


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

 már unom, pedig még cs a 3.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

Kellenek a James Clawell könyvek ( 16  )


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

:s


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

...!


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

...?


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

Elfelejtettem, mennyinél járok... xD


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

-.- -.- -.-


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 21)

*...*

Ma 10 holnap tíz, akkor ezek szerint végeztem is mára


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

*xxXx*

dfsfxvxvx


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

mljélkél


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

Kettős állampolgárság


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

Orbán Viktor, Fidesz Magyarország


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkktttttttttttttttoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

blabal


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

én a fideszre szavaztam...


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

megvan a 2/3  ennyi ÉN SZÓLTAM!!!


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

ti kire szavaztatok?? A lehet más az szdsz-re?


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

legolegoelellkdafgjéalvmaévn, nvémsvláASMVLÉAHNVÁLMAVÁLHDAJGV-.V,MNDAKÉJGK-ADMGVHAÉJDNKÉGVJLKDAM,V


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

Ko kokokokokokokokokokokokokoko


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

L.kghdhghnbbhfhnnmkuioépőpolkjhgfdfghjklé,mnbv


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

KAKAÓ :d:d:d.D.D.D..D.DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

30y, quimby kispál kiscsillag


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

koLLCÉKacaé


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

imádom a imádom imádom a .......-ot  mindenki gondol amit akar


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kovike (2010 Május 21)

micamicamacamacamcammamdmdiojaflakflskfPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPFMNSFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFMCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC DKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK KDÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ VÉAAAAAAAAAAAAVL


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

Halihó


----------



## rózsabimbó (2010 Május 21)

Egy kevéske hit is elegendő ahhoz, hogy utadon eléd táruljon akármilyen felmerülő probléma megoldása.


----------



## rózsabimbó (2010 Május 21)

Ha hiszel a Teremtőben, mint mindannak forrásában, amire vársz - előrehaladásod könnyű lesz.


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

hello köszi legalább az első megvan már


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

hello abc


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

def


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

12334455677899


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 21)

Érdekes megoldás.


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 21)

0,1,1,2,3,5,8,


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Sziasztok, még új vagyok itt és nagyon szeretném azt a 20 hozzászólást ))


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 21)

13,21,34,55,89,144,233


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

kgkfngdfgnf


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi
köszi


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Az ízlésem a lehető legegyszerűbb. Mindenből beérem a legjobbal. Oscar Wilde


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Nem kívánok ragyogást, pénzt, dicsőséget. Csak egy tűzhelyet kívánok. Hívó lámpafényt, meleget azoknak, akiket szeretek. Egy darab kenyeret, csendet, pár halk szót, jó könyvet és kevés embert. De az aztán Ember legyen! Fekete István


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Minden percért, amit mérgelődéssel töltesz, elvesztegetsz 60 másodpercnyi boldogságot. Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Az elemzés megöli az ösztönösséget. A mag, ha lisztté őröljük, nem csírázik, és nem sarjad ki többé. Henri-Frédéric Amiel


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

A borban bölcsesség van, a sörben szabadság, a vízben pedig baktériumok. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

A Földön nincs mennyország, de vannak darabjai. Jules Renard


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Az élet sokkal inkább hétfő reggel, mint szombat este. Godfried Bomans


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*20*

Na hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

Na hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Az erős lélek, ha nagy cél van előtte, megacélosítja a gyönge testet.”
(*Mark Twain*)


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.” (*Elbert Hubbard*)


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*húsz*

Hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Előbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.” (*Assisi Szent Ferenc*)


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

cnkdhvfndvnksdkfnkdsnfkdksfksdjfjsd


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*20*

Köszönöm. Na hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől.” (*James Kurtz*)


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

nc mxcnmxyncxymcxycyxcyxc


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (*André Kostolany*)


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*Xx*

Na hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

dmksldlaskdsadasdasdas


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer.” (*japán közmondás*)


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*20*

Na hát akkor, föl a húszért!


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

“A világ amit teremtettünk a gondolkodásunk eredménye; nem lehet megváltoztatni gondolkodásunk megváltoztatása nélkül.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

talán 20 20 20 20 20


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

*sziasztok,*

Remélem itt találok a kislányom tanításához


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

Na, mára befejeztem, itt a vége.....


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

bnCDJASFSJADFJASDASDASD


----------



## Titty80 (2010 Május 21)

+ 1 a ráadás....


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

sdjsdasdasdasdasdasdas


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

*szóval*

olyan anyagot


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*Xx*

föl a húszért!


----------



## Temati (2010 Május 21)

dfkshadhsadaskdhkasdasdasdsad


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

amit hasznosítani


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

tudok, hogy 5.


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*20*

20


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

ne legyen gondja


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*?*

mennyi már?


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

a tanulással


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*10*

10. ?


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*xx*

húszért


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

ezért szeretnék


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

itt tag lenni


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*13*

húsz kéne


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

és hasznos anyagokat


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

letölteni, most van rá időm


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

reandy28 is kűzd


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

ezért próbálok 20 üzenetet ilyen normálatlanul


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

elküldeni, ne haragudjatok


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

ha nagyon normálatlannak tűnök


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

*-3*

már nem sok


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

remélem lesz majd


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

normális hozzászólásom is


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

addig is kívánok


----------



## balsteffl (2010 Május 21)

20.


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

mindenkinek jó hétvégét


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

pihenést a 3 napra


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

mármint ha nem dolgoztok


----------



## reandy28 (2010 Május 21)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Elszállt egy hajó a szélben


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Házunktól nem messze megállt


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Kiszólt egy hang, hogy én menjek


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Sietnek, nem várnak tovább


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Oriási házakat láttam


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Hallottam vonatok zaját


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Felhők közt madarak szálltak


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Utánuk repülök tovább


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Mondjad, ki vagyok


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Mondjad, mi vagyok


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Mondjad, ki vagyok én


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Nem hitte el, hogy szeretem


----------



## Ármin Pál (2010 Május 21)

te tudod


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Elszállt egy hajó a szélben
Házunktól nem messze megállt
Kiszólt egy hang, hogy én menjek
Sietnek, nem várnak tovább
Oriási házakat láttam
Hallottam vonatok zaját
Felhôk közt madarak szálltak
Utánuk repülök tovább

Mondjad, ki vagyok
Mondjad, mi vagyok
Mondjad, ki vagyok én
Nem hitte el, hogy szeretem
Nem hitte el, hogy szeretem


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Zöld-sárga, zöld-sárga
Hangyák lejárata
Tollasgyík szemében
áll egy kis leányka


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

érdekes fórum. Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

100 dolgot kell elintéznek és irány a Balaton


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

és közben dolgozom.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Darazsak harcolnak
Fogaik csattognak
Halálos sebeket
Ejtenek eleget


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

már a nap is majdnem süt


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Bogarak elmennek,
röptükben zenélnek,
tölgyfának törzsében,
hallgattam én őket.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

A Holdra felnézek.
ott rovarok nyüzsögnek,
fény felé repültek,
ott csendesen zümmögnek.


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

*" Élj a jelennek, de ne feledd:*
* Egyszer a jövő is jelen lesz,*​* S a jövő alapja a jelen."*​


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Hej lányka,hej lányka!
Szépségben nincs párja.
Ha veled lehetnék,
mindent elfelednék.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Zöld -sárga,zöld -sárga,
tollasgyík szájába
került a lányka,
nincs még egy órája.


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

vétkesek közt cinkos, aki néma


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Arcának bájával
Hangja lágyságával
Engeszteli gyíkját
Hogy kerülje halálát


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

jagai, neked már mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Halála közeleg
Országa megremeg
Magyar volt a lányka
Magyar a hazája.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Hej lányka,hej lányka!
Éhes a sárkányka.
Világnak harmada,
majdnem ő egymaga.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Katonák szájában
Ereim végei
Ugy szívják véremet
Csak ebbe ne halljak meg!


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyû szellõje, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll.


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.
Nem oly nehéz -
idesereglik, ami tovatûnt,
a fej lehajlik és lecsüng
a kéz.


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Csak ebbe ne haljak meg!
Csak ebbe ne haljak meg!


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Nézem a hegyek sörényét -
homlokod fényét
villantja minden levél.
Az úton senki, senki,
látom, hogy meglebbenti
szoknyád a szél.


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

És a törékeny lombok alatt
látom elõrebiccenni hajad,
megrezzenni lágy emlõidet és
- amint elfut a Szinva-patak -
ím újra látom, hogy fakad
a kerek fehér köveken,
fogaidon a tündér nevetés.


----------



## dante88 (2010 Május 21)

-


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

Sok is lett, ha valaki el is olvassa, két dalszöveg

1. Kex - Elszállt egy hajó a szélben
2. Kex - Zöld-sárga
Youtube - on meghallgathatod és más Kex-et is, nekem régóta
kedvenceim


Zöld-sárga, zöld-sárga
Hangyák lejárata
Tollasgyík szemében
áll egy kis leányka

Darazsak harcolnak
Fogaik csattognak
Halálos sebeket
Ejtenek eleget

Bogarak elmennek,
röptükben zenélnek,
tölgyfának törzsében,
hallgattam én őket.

A Holdra felnézek.
ott rovarok nyüzsögnek,
fény felé repültek,
ott csendesen zümmögnek.

Hej lányka,hej lányka!
Szépségben nincs párja.
Ha veled lehetnék,
mindent elfelednék.

Zöld -sárga,zöld -sárga,
tollasgyík szájába
került a lányka,
nincs még egy órája.

Arcának bájával
Hangja lágyságával
Engeszteli gyíkját
Hogy kerülje halálát

Halála közeleg
Országa megremeg
Magyar volt a lányka
Magyar a hazája.

Hej lányka,hej lányka!
Éhes a sárkányka.
Világnak harmada,
majdnem ő egymaga.

Katonák szájában
Ereim végei
Ugy szívják véremet
Csak ebbe ne halljak meg!

Csak ebbe ne haljak meg!
Csak ebbe ne haljak meg!


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

Akkor előlről


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

.....


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

kezdem a


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

regisztrálást, mert


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

remélem hogy


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

így már


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

minden jó lesz.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

Húzentróger


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

gereben


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

benedek


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

dekóder


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

És a törékeny lombok alatt
látom elõrebiccenni hajad,
megrezzenni lágy emlõidet és
- amint elfut a Szinva-patak -
ím újra látom, hogy fakad
a kerek fehér köveken,
fogaidon a tündér nevetés.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

dermed


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

medika


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

kabát


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Ki mint vízesés önnön robajától,
elválsz tõlem és halkan futsz tova,
míg én, életem csúcsai közt, a távol
közelében, zengem, sikoltom,
verõdve földön és égbolton,
hogy szeretlek, te édes mostoha!


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

bátor


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Szeretlek, mint anyját a gyermek,
mint mélyüket a hallgatag vermek,
szeretlek, mint a fényt a termek,


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

toroskáposzta


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

mint lángot a lélek, test a nyugalmat!
Szeretlek, mint élni szeretnek
halandók, amíg meg nem halnak.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

takaró


----------



## jagai (2010 Május 21)

horvathgyorgyi
Nagyon jó, hogy itt könnyen öszzejön a 20
József Attila - Óda: nagyon szép vers még
idézel egy pár versszakot és neked is összejön,
Üdv


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Minden mosolyod, mozdulatod, szavad,
õrzöm, mint hulló tárgyakat a föld.
Elmémbe, mint a fémbe a savak,


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

rózsa


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

ja-ja, jönnek még.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

zsarnok


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

nokedli


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

ösztöneimmel belemartalak,
te kedves, szép alak,
lényed ott minden lényeget kitölt.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

libikóka


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

A pillanatok zörögve elvonulnak,
de te némán ülsz fülemben.
Csillagok gyúlnak és lehullnak,
de te megálltál szememben.


----------



## sata10 (2010 Május 21)

azaz


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Ízed, miként a barlangban a csend,
számban kihûlve leng
s a vizes poháron kezed,
rajta a finom erezet,
föl-földereng.


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

kamera


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

azért mostmár befejezem...


----------



## horvathgyorgyi (2010 Május 21)

Óh, hát miféle anyag vagyok én,
hogy pillantásod metsz és alakít?
Miféle lélek és miféle fény
s ámulatra méltó tünemény,
hogy bejárhatom a semmiség ködén
termékeny tested lankás tájait? 
S mint megnyílt értelembe az ige,
alászállhatok rejtelmeibe!... 
Vérköreid, miként a rózsabokrok,
reszketnek szüntelen.
Viszik az örök áramot, hogy
orcádon nyíljon ki a szerelem
s méhednek áldott gyümölcse legyen.
Gyomrod érzékeny talaját
a sok gyökerecske át meg át
hímezi, finom fonalát
csomóba szõve, bontva bogját -
hogy nedûid sejtje gyûjtse sok raját
s lombos tüdõd szép cserjéi saját
dicsõségüket susogják! 
Az örök anyag boldogan halad
benned a belek alagútjain
és gazdag életet nyer a salak
a buzgó vesék forró kútjain! 
Hullámzó dombok emelkednek,
csillagképek rezegnek benned,
tavak mozdulnak, munkálnak gyárak,
sürög millió élõ állat,
bogár,
hinár,
a kegyetlenség és a jóság;
nap süt, homályló északi fény borong -
tartalmaidban ott bolyong
az öntudatlan örökkévalóság. 
5 
Mint alvadt vérdarabok,
úgy hullnak eléd
ezek a szavak.
A lét dadog,
csak a törvény a tiszta beszéd.
De szorgos szerveim, kik újjászülnek
napról napra, már fölkészülnek,
hogy elnémuljanak. 
De addig mind kiált -
Kit két ezer millió embernek
sokaságából kiszemelnek,
te egyetlen, te lágy
bölcsõ, erõs sír, eleven ágy,
fogadj magadba!... 
(Milyen magas e hajnali ég!
Seregek csillognak érceiben.
Bántja szemem a nagy fényesség.
El vagyok veszve, azt hiszem.
Hallom, amint fölöttem csattog,
ver a szivem.) 
6 
_(Mellékdal)_ 
(Visz a vonat, megyek utánad,
talán ma még meg is talállak,
talán kihûl e lángoló arc,
talán csendesen meg is szólalsz: Csobog a langyos víz, fürödj meg!
Ime a kendõ, törülközz meg!
Sül a hús, enyhítse étvágyad!
Ahol én fekszem, az az ágyad.)


----------



## ilcsineni (2010 Május 21)

Sziasztok!
Budapesten élek kis családommal. Szeretek sokat olvasni, próbálok többet mozogni és a 9 éves fiunkban sok csodát keresni. Üdvözlettel: Ilcsinéni


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

*Hozzászólást gyűjtök*

Úh hát itt aztán rengeteg e-book van fenn! Tudjátok most vettem egy olvasót és ahhoz kezdtem könyveket keresni.


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

Megtaláltam ezt az oldalt, és most gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, hogy le tudjak tölteni.


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

A feltöltéshez is kell a min 20 hozzászólás?
Csak mert nekem is van egy pár e-bookom, amit szívesen megosztanék...


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

uh még 17 kell, mindegy mert úgyis van még rá 2 napom


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

ugyanis még csak ma regisztráltam


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

*citatum*

A félelmektől való megszabadulás legegyszerűbb és legbátrabb módja, ha közel megyünk hozzájuk és átéljük őket. 

(Popper Péter)


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 21)

egyébként ennek mi értelme?


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

A depresszió úgy kezdődik, hogy meg vagy győződve arról, hogy a jövőd ugyanolyan lesz, mint a jelened.

(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Senki sem kérheti számon tőlünk, hogy miért nem vagyunk olyanok, mint egy idealizált regényhős vagy egy angyal. De azt igen, hogy miért nem vagyunk önmagunk.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

A világban az akció-reakció törvénye uralkodik. Amennyire koncentrált erőt fejtek ki egy irányban, olyan koncentrált hatást fogok elérni. Csak határozott kérdésre kapok határozott választ. Vannak alapvető élethelyzetek, amelyekben csak egyértelműen szabad cselekedni. Ha már töprengek azon, hogy megházasodjam-e, szülessen-e gyermekem, hivatást változtassak-e - akkor ne tegyem. Meg kell várnom, míg a dolgok egyértelművé tisztulnak bennem - akkor könnyen és határozottan tudok cselekedni. És ez meghozza az eredményt.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Az indusztriális kórházi vagy rendelőintézeti orvoslás úgy működik, mint egy nagyipari autójavító műhely. Itt is, ott is specialisták vannak. A javítóműhelyben motorszerelők, karosszériások, elektromos szerelők, kárpitosok, fényezők, stb. A kórházban kardiológusok, belgyógyászok, endokrinológusok, gégészek, sebészek stb. Attól függően lépnek akcióba, hogy mi a baj. Érdeklődésük középpontjában a beteg szerv áll. Maga az ember a beteg szerv tokjává devalválódik. Benne van a rosszul működő szív vagy vese. A toknak pedig ne legyenek túlzott személyes igényei. Ennek megfelelően jó beteg az, aki szerény, alkalmazkodó, kellő áhítattal tekint a "szakemberre", és főként rutinszerűen gyógyítható. Rosszabb beteg, aki problémát, fejtörést okoz. A gyógyíthatatlan beteg pedig az orvoslás selejtje.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Az indusztriális pedagógia futószalagként működik. A futószalagra hatéves korában, amikor szalagérett, ráállítják a gyereket, és minden tanórán rászerelnek egy kis többlettudást irodalomból, fizikából, matematikából stb. Tizennyolc év múlva, mint diplomás álértelmiségi, lelép a futószalagról. Jogász, orvos, mérnök lett belőle. Jó gyerek az, aki megadóan hagyja, hogy a tudáselemeket fokozatosan rászereljék. Rossz, aki ágál, vagy számára túl lassú, vagy túl gyors a futószalag sebessége. Ezeket, mint lelki betegeket, pszichológushoz, pszichiáterhez, nevelési tanácsadóba kell küldeni.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Ha rajtakapjuk gondolatainkat, hogy az emlékmezőnkön szeretnének legelészni, rántsuk vissza, zabolázzuk meg őket, mondván, hogy nincs ott semmi keresnivalójuk. Az emlékmező hervadó füvétől és halott virágaitól csak felfúvódni lehet. Mert először is a múlt irrealitás, hiszen már nincsen.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Ne menj a romok közé! Ne töprengj azon, hogy alakíthattad volna-e másképp a múltadat. Legfőbb lelki erőd csak a megtörténtek vállalása lehet. Fogadd el, hogy ami történt veled, amit cselekedtél, az a törvényed. Ezért űzz messze magadtól minden megbánást, bűntudatot, lelkiismeret-furdalást, minden olyan belső történést, szégyent, ami megaláz.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

......


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

A romok között a múlt szelleme haldoklik. Köszönj el tőle véglegesen! A múlt haldokló szelleme életerőt keres, és ez nem lehet más, mint a te hited. A te hited az ő örök életében, örök jelenvalóságában.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Tépd le magadról a sleppedet! Ne fájjon a szíved azért, ami elmúlt! Ami fontos volt belőlük, az már benned van, az már te vagy. S ha ott maradsz a romok között, ugyan hova épülhet mindaz, ami még előtted van?
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Sok-sok ember, egykori szerelmek, barátok, ellenségek, vidám és keserű élmények emlékei, győzelmek, vereségek, szégyenek, diadalok, pénz és karrier... Húzzuk, vonszoljuk, újra meg újra belegabalyodunk; végigvonulnak bennünk egykor átélt érzelmek és indulatok, amelyeknek már a nyomuk is elmúlt az időben. Csak mi tartjuk életben, ébresztjük fel őket halálos mély álmukból. S ekkor megjelennek, mint a múlt árnyai. Kísértetek.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Néha döbbenetes, hogy az emberek milyen nehéz és hosszú sleppeket vonszolnak maguk után.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Az élet tiszteletével kezdődik a sokat és üres frázisként emlegetett igazi szeretet. A családi szeretet is. S ennek alapja az öröm, hogy a másik a világon van, és hogy találkozhattunk. S ennek az érzésnek a másik alapja az öröm, hogy én is a világon vagyok, engem is lehet szeretni, s hogy a találkozásunk erről is szól. Semmiféle gyűlölet, önutálat nem fér bele a szeretetbe. A mérgelődés, a harag, a féltés, az aggódás bőven belefér, de a gyűlölködő elutasítás nem.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Még el kell mondanom egy szomorú hírt. Az "Igazi" nem létezik. Nincsen. Sehol nem él valahol egy nő vagy egy férfi, aki az igazi, s akit csak meg kell találni. De aki szerencsés, élete során találkozhat két-három olyan emberrel, akiből lehetne "igazi". De ehhez nagyon sok türelem, lemondás, megértés, háttérben maradás szükséges, ám végül kialakulhat egy olyan viszony, melyben a másik már nélkülözhetetlenül belecsiszolódott, vagyis igazivá vált.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Egy kapcsolatból olyan súlytalanul kellene leválni, mint ahogy a levelét engedi el a fa, vagyis csak akkor, ha ez már érzelmileg lehetséges. Akkor kezdjen hullani a szirom, ha már bennünk is meghalt a virág.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Húzzuk magunk után ma már feleslegessé vált érzések, indulatok, tapasztalatok, élmények, emlékek végtelen hosszúságú sleppjét, amelyek ránk nehezednek, mint a kolonc, lelassítanak és gúzsba kötnek.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Május 21)

sziaszok


----------



## zenesz88 (2010 Május 21)

Van valakinek jó mulatós és lassú stílusa rolandra?


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Hallgassunk minden olyan dologról, ami egy kapcsolat szempontjából jelentéktelen, s a másiknak csak fájdalmat, megaláztatást vagy féltékenységet okoz. Ne légy gyáva és gyenge, viseld egyedül a terheidet, ne akard a partnered vállára lőcsölni!
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

A lelkünk teljes kitárulkozása még a legbizalmasabb kapcsolatban sem ajánlatos. Mindenkinek joga van ahhoz, hogy személyes titkai legyenek.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Minden kapcsolat rohad néha. Azonnal elmenekülni - nem megoldás. Meg kell próbálnod megmenteni, kihúzni a rohadásból - ez az igazi emberi magatartás.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Az emberek nagy részének a szerelmében van egy nárcisztikus elem: vágyaikat rávetítik szerelmükre, és tulajdonképpen a másikról alkotott fantáziájukba szeretnek bele. S amikor kiderül, hogy a valóságban mégsem olyan, ő lesz a bűnös, amiért nem a szerelemben keletkezett fantáziánknak.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Van egy régi legenda, amely szerint egy fehér és egy fekete angyal kerülgeti a Földet, és figyelik, hallják, hogy az emberek mit mondanak, gondolnak. Ha valaki jól állítja be magát, jót vár, jót remél, akkor a fehér angyal azt mondja, hogy "úgy legyen". És a fekete angyal köteles erre rámondani, hogy ámen. Ha viszont valaki rosszul állítja be magát, szomorú, keserű, akkor a fekete angyal mondja azt, hogy "úgy legyen". És a fehér angyal köteles rámondani azt, hogy ámen. Ezzel csak azt akarom mondani, hogy a hívő, az optimista, a jóra készülő emberek dolgai általában jobban sikerülnek, mint a keserű, pesszimista és rosszat váró emberekéi. Ez nagyon szép legenda, amely megmaradt bennem. Vigyázni kell, hogy mikor száll el fölöttünk a két angyal. Csakugyan hiszek abban, hogy az egyik legfontosabb dolog a bizalom.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Az emberi pszichikum nem struktúra, hanem halmazat. Méghozzá többféle személyiség, pontosabban személyiséglehetőség együttlétezése egymás mellett. Egyik domináns, a többi lappang. Az élethelyzetek radikális változásaira nem a személyiség struktúrája és mechanizmusai változnak meg, hanem egy másik személyiséglehetőség lép előtérbe.


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Egy embert szeretünk vagy utálunk a maga teljességében. Nem bonthatjuk fel tulajdonságokra, nem mondhatjuk, hogy vállaljuk belőle azt, ami kellemes számunkra, elutasítjuk, ami zavaró és bosszantó. Egyetlen kérdés létezik csak: Úgy, ahogy van és ha ilyen marad, kell-e nekem?
(Popper Péter)


----------



## csitri (2010 Május 21)

na, ez már a 21., de még nem okés


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Egy emberért mindent vállalni kell. Egy helyzetért nem. Amíg számunkra egy ember fontos - addig mindent vállalnunk kell érte, és megéri. Ez igazi vállalás. Amikor nem az ember a fontos, hanem a helyzet megtartása: a lakás, a szociális és anyagi biztonság, a látszat, a környezet véleménye - akkor már megalkuvásról van szó. Ez is elvállalható, de csak őszintén, legalább önmagunk előtt. Ne csapjuk be magunkat ürügyekkel: a gyerekek érdekével, erkölcsi aggályokkal, a kímélettel. Gyávaságunk az újrakezdésre, félelmünk a változásoktól és az egyedül maradástól nehézzé teheti az együttélést, de fenntarthatja. Azonban hazugságra nem lehet alapozni tisztességes kapcsolatot: biztosan összeomlik.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## romhanyi (2010 Május 21)

Minden kapcsolat, történés valahonnan valahová tart. Erre kell figyelni. Úton vagyunk-e még? Vagy már csak ismételjük magunkat? Mit "hoz ki" belőlünk az együttélés? Jót? Előre lépést, derűt, szabadságot, munkaképességet? Rosszat? Idegességet, beszűkülést, rosszkedvet? A kapcsolat változik, és benne változunk mi is. Előfordulhat, hogy az utak szétágaznak. Ha tartósan úgy érezzük, hogy már nincs dolgunk egymással, harag és gyűlölet nélkül is el lehet búcsúzni. Azonban sokszor a másikra haragszunk, mert nem olyan vagy nem vált olyanná, amilyennek elképzeltük. Pedig nem tehet arról, hogy nem vagyunk elég jó emberismerők, és olyat kértünk, amit nem tud megadni. Elmenni könnyen kell, ahogy a levél leválik a fáról. Elmenni egyszer szabad csak és véglegesen. Egy foghúzás rossz, de elviselhető. De ha mindennap húznának rajta egy keveset - azt nem lehetne kibírni. Az ilyenfajta szétválásban tönkremegy két ember.
(Popper Péter)


----------



## gn1960 (2010 Május 21)

Sziasztok, mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## clupus (2010 Május 21)

22


----------



## gn1960 (2010 Május 21)

Ma reggel egy ismerősöm ezzel a viccel ébresztett fel: 

_A volt Szovjetunióban haldoklik nagyanyó, a nagyapó végigjárja az orvosokat,_
_van-e valami remény - végül egy alternatív doktor azt mondja neki: egy_
_módon segíthet az asszonynak, ha teljesíti férji kötelezettségét. Mire_
_az öreg:_
_- Nagyon öreg vagyok én már, kezem között halt meg ...tovább »Lenin elvtárs, hogy_
_tehetnék én ilyet..?_
_De az orvos csak győzködi, hogy nincs más lehetőség - nagyapó hát_
_összeszedte minden erejét és teljesített. Reggel ébredezik, hát nincs_
_mellette az ágyban az asszony: ott sürög-forog a konyhában, palacsintát_
_sütöget, kacag és dalol. Nagyapó elkeseredetten verte a falba a fejét:_
_- Milyen hülye vagyok én! Megmenthettem volna Lenin elvtársat is!!!_


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Komolyan érdekelne, mi a 20 hozzászólás célja...


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Az emberi leleményességnek nincs határa...


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

jo is ez az oldal


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

nagyon jo


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Akkor számolok!
Egy, két, hááá és rajta!


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

ide irjon aki egyet ert


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Egy


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

vagy mas hova


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Próbálkozom, de már most fogy a lekesedésem.
Mit csináljak, ha nem vagyok egy nagy "tollforgató"?


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

kiss


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Szólj hozzá... könnyű azt mondani


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

[


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

szerintem csak potyogtesd a betuket es ne a tollat forgasd


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Bocsánat: a lelkesedésem!
Még jó, h félreírtam!
+1


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

ki szembe szall az el veszett


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Ha sok időm lenne, ezt a topicot olvasnám végig legszívesebben!
Kíváncsi vagyok mások leleményességére!


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

meg 10 hozza szollas aztan megyek toltemi


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

*d*


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Már 8 hozzászólásom van!
Hurrrááá!


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

juj de mar unom ezt


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

le vagy maradva nekem ez a 13 dik


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Van e olyan magyar Kanadában, aki szívesen hazajönne?
Ha igen, miért?


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

20 hozzászólás, így meglesz.


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

jo is


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Azt hiszem, pezsgőt bontok!
Túl vagyok tíz hsz-on!!!
S így ez már a 11.!


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

de faradt vagyok


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Ha így folytatom, a végén még nem tudom abbahagyni!


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

gaz ez az egesz


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

de nem baj


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Legyen végre szép idő!
Elvégre mindjárt itt a nyár!


----------



## kisgirhes (2010 Május 21)

21


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## gazsi170 (2010 Május 21)

meg a husz


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

még 14


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Valahogy nehezen tudom követni, melyik hsz-hoz szólok hozzá.


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

azt hiszem 10


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

még 9


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## hszepi (2010 Május 21)

Megvan!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Most nem tudom hova tévedtem, de nehezen találok vissza a "pontgyűjtős" oldalra!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Azt hiszem, visszataláltam!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Még jó, h nem 50 hsz. szükségektetik!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

De jó, megint féreírtam!
Jav.: szükségeltetik!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Az lett volna vicces, ha újra félreírom újra!


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

Mit jelent a gyors hsz.?


----------



## mentalos (2010 Május 21)

És nyeeerteem!


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

MAzda


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Opel


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Bmw


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Mercédesz


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Skoda


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Wartburg


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Trabant


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Alfa


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Fiat


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Mitsu


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Nissan


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Merci


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Anita


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Volvo


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Suzuki


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Toyota


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Bugatti


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Ford


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Renault


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

Ford


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Peugeot


----------



## Viator74 (2010 Május 21)

Citroen


----------



## Forneus (2010 Május 21)

Trabant


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Helló


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Mit csináltok?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Kezd alakulni kint az ídő!


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Mit csinálsz a hétvégén?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Valaki dolgozik?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Minek köszönhető ez?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Hosszú hétvége lesz!!!


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Mindenkinek szép napja van??


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Helló


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Mit csináltok?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Milyenek az emberek?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Mit csináltok


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

van itt valaki?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Culture Beat - Megamix


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

cc catch megamix


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Kezdőőődik... Péntek, holnap nem lesz áram.... és hosszú hétvége  Mindenkinek jó pihit!


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

ali közinfo hogy a tmobilosoknak ingyenes a facebook ami a www.0.facebook.com oldalon elérhetööö


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

ohh...már csak három óra van a suliból és megkezdődik a 3 napos hosszúhétvége.
Hála égnek!(Rihanna)(lájk)
Puszika


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

Nem vagyok nagy rádióhallgató, de a ma reggeli Kukoritól megborultam  Ez a pénisz azonosítási rendszerrel rendelkező ATM zseniális!  Szerintem szabadlmaztassátok! De kérdem én, mi van az impotensekkel?


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

hello mindnekinek


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

AC/DC Iron Man 2


----------



## zilah3 (2010 Május 21)

hi


----------



## recskatibor (2010 Május 21)

Hello emberek


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

*Hát hozzászólok...*

 Köszönöm a lehetőséget ) hogy beléphettem ide.


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

király, szépen süt a nap odakinn


----------



## timcsillag (2010 Május 21)

Csak ma nem leszek dühös.
Csak ma nem aggódom.
Hálás vagyok.
Szorgalmasan , becsülettel teszem a dolgom.
Kedves leszek az emberekhez.


----------



## Csuhas (2010 Május 21)

zilah3 írta:


> Nem vagyok nagy rádióhallgató, de a ma reggeli Kukoritól megborultam  Ez a pénisz azonosítási rendszerrel rendelkező ATM zseniális!  Szerintem szabadlmaztassátok! De kérdem én, mi van az impotensekkel?



Lehet hogy ez egy spermabankautomata ?


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 21)




----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

*hello*

Üdv


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

Tetszik


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

az oldalatok


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

már


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

régebben


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

na


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

is jártam


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

nana


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

akkor


----------



## a100 (2010 Május 21)

nanana


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

még


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

egyszerűbben


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

tudtam


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

letölteni


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

Kár


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

hogy


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

ez


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

elmúlt


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

remélem


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

hogy ez


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

elég lesz


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

ennyi


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## imagen (2010 Május 21)

na még egyet


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

aaaa


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

ddd


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

le szeretnek tolteni egy konyvet


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

koszonom


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

jjjjjjjjj


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

la vita e bella


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## dzsofi (2010 Május 21)

Szép napot


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

kisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## dzsofi (2010 Május 21)

Ma is


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## dzsofi (2010 Május 21)

És holnap is


----------



## dzsofi (2010 Május 21)

És aztán tovább és tovább


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

ggggg


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

ertyadsf


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)




----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

:99::99::99:


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

zxxcvv


----------



## papjudit (2010 Május 21)

mmmmm


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

nagyon


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

jó


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

az


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

oldal


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

köszönöm


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

szépen


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

mindenkinek


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

nagyon


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

szép


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

napot


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

kívánok


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

és


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

mindjárt


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

összejön


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

a


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

és


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

már


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

kész is


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

és mégse tudok letölteni


----------



## natinna (2010 Május 21)

miért???


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Érdemes néha végigolvasni ezeket, nagyon tanulságosak!


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Talán mert még két nap is!


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

kell...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Csak győzze kivárni az ember....


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Szerelmes musical dalokat keresek esküvőre. Tud segíteni valaki?


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Boldog dalok kellenének.


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Nem szenvedősek.


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Tud valaki segíteni ebben?


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Van itt egyáltalán valaki?


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Én magamnak sajnos nem tudok segíteni...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Illetve hát ezért vagyok itt


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Lassan összejön


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

És akkor majd...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

...meglátjátok


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

...hogy...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

....nekem is...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

...egyszer...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

...sikerülni...


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

...fog.


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

Vicces ez a beléptetési módszer


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

ez tényleg jó ötlet volt


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

és honnan tom, hogy még mennyi kell


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

=?


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

És igen!!!


----------



## kunigunde (2010 Május 21)

Bal oldalon jelzi, hánynál tartasz.


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

köszönöm!!!


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

köszi!


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

köszönet mindenért!


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

ez érdekes, összegyűlt a 20, mégse enged


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

az előbb még 20-at írt ki, ez hogy működik?


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

A tiéd valamiért nem emelkedik...


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

érdekes ez az oldal


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

Nekem már van kettő..


----------



## galano (2010 Május 21)

megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégse tudok semmit tölteni


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

Már három


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

Alakul ez már 4


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

és 5 és dönt és hajlít


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

és hat


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

tovább is van mondjam még?


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

Mondd


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

akkor kilenc


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

és most abbahagyom


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

vagy mégse


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

és majd folytatom


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 21)

*1*

1


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

suttano írta:


> Ennek mi értelme?


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?3


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?4


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?5


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?6


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?7


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?8


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?9


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?10


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?11


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?12


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?13


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?14


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?15


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?16


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?17


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?18


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?19


----------



## suttano (2010 Május 21)

Ennek mi értelme?20. Jó játék volt,kár hogy vége.


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



köszi


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## arestic (2010 Május 21)

végre 20


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Ajaj, huszat?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Ajaj, 19-et?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Ajaj, tizennyolcat?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Ajaj, tizenhetet?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Ajaj, tizenhatot?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

És még tizenötöt?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Tizennégyet?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Nem is, már csak tizenegyet!!! Hehehe!


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

Tizet fiam, hát már számolni se tuccc?


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

kilenc az idösapám, kilenc!


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

nyóc, mint a ker, csak ez a másodperc ez ne vóna


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

hét, mint a főbűn


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

hat és már csak kis kitartááás


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

ötösöm van, mint a lottón (de jó is volna...) na!


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

négyes


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

és igen, igen, igen ....3....


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

.............2...................................................................


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

................1........................


----------



## nadir (2010 Május 21)

és a bónusz:
buuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

köszönet!


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

*Az a lényeg, hogy meglegyen a 20, mert kell az alap. Nagyon fontos.*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 


totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Nekem mindegy csak teljen a 20.


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*egyetértek*



totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 
dettó


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> Nekem mindegy csak teljen a 20.


 Nagyon kell az alap, teljen már le a 20.


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> Nagyon kell az alap, teljen már le a 20.


 Kell a honfolalás alap, segítsetek. 
Kell az énekléshez. 
Mit szóltok?


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Lassan telik a 20.


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

mi lesz mos?


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

afdgfds


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

dsfa g


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

afds g


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*?*

20 üzit kell küldeni h tölthessek v elég köszöngetni is?


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

elza73 írta:


> dettó


 hát ez az


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

kell az alap.


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*1*

19


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> kell az alap.


 Honfoglalás és más semmi a vágyam csak ennyi! ))


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

kell


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> kell


 van


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

sziasztok! jó ez a honlap


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

vannak jó alapok itt


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> Honfoglalás és más semmi a vágyam csak ennyi! ))


 ave maria


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

meg jó dalok...


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

és szimpatikus emberek


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

És mostmár én is itt vagyok


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

Manocsi írta:


> 20


 jaj


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

már csak 15 kell


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

istenem


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

csak


----------



## Manocsi (2010 Május 21)

nana


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

Egyébként tőlem is lehet alapokat kérni... hátha megvan


----------



## FlashZX51 (2010 Május 21)

*1*

1


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

még 13


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

ez a 9.


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

már a fele megvan


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

Látom nem csak én csinálom ezt éppen most


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

13.


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

14.


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

folyt köv kaja után


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

18


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

17


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

16


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

ez borzasztó 15


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

14


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

13


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*m*

12kiss


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*n*

11....


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*n*

10 ez a fele


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*n*

9 már csak


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*b*

és 8, mert nekem 8 csak legyen má meg


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*b*

és 7


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*b*

na 6 a hAT


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*v*

5 mert ötlöm


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*d*

még 4 kell


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*g*

3 várom a párom


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*e*

Kettő


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*K*

és kész!!!


----------



## elza73 (2010 Május 21)

*K*

REMÉLEM! KÖSZI MINDENKINEK


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

újra itt


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

és már csak 4 hozzászólás


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

és 0!!!


----------



## MGS (2010 Május 21)

vagy még csak most?


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

KÖszi a tájékoztatást


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

megpróbálom összeszedni


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

ha ma még nem sikerül majd holnap


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

bár ma is tudok hozzászólni


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

kedves dolog ez


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

na már csak 15


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

a


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

vagy kevesebb


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

gyűlik


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

b


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

már majdnem 10


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

három


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

vagy 10?


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

négy


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

esős napon jó szórakozás


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

öt


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

hat


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

csak így tovább


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

szerencsétlen számnál járok


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

hét


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

nyolc


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

jakifantom, látom nyomod


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

kilenc


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

legalább nem egyedül......


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

soknak tűnik a 20 másodperc  hájrá tejecske


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

te már lassan végzel is 11


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

még kettő


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

szép estét


----------



## tejecske (2010 Május 21)

háááát ennyi üdv mindegykinek


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## fansir01 (2010 Május 21)

*1*

1


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## fansir01 (2010 Május 21)

*2*

2


----------



## fansir01 (2010 Május 21)

*3*

3


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## fansir01 (2010 Május 21)

*4*

4


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## jakifantom (2010 Május 21)

és végül a 20as... köszönjük szépen...


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

és aki más szamot ir vbe?


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

ez a 19 minuszban


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

vannak itt szabad csajok is?


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

*idézet*

Az emberek a sikert a pénzzel és a hatalommal azonosítják, pedig ez egy elmeállapot.


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

akkor nem sok idöm van hátra hogy letöltsek már végre.


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

nekem vannak rokonok kanadában,de már régen nem irtak,


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

egy Pamela Andersonos rokon csaj jól jönne masszirozni esténként


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

vagy kettö))


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

látom mindenki számol... nekem még van 27 órám 20 hozzászólás beírására


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

mit irjak még, szeretek fát vágni, nagyon gyengéd pasi vagyok,szuper romantikus


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

kis kilenc


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

kis tiz


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

fele megvan,szuper


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

de sajnos egy dögös csajszi sem irt eddig((


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

vagy kettö,d ha belegondolom pár hónap szingliség után 3at is elbirnék ma este)


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

holnap megnyerem az ötös lottót vagy nem?
ez a költöi kérdés)


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

lassan haladunk de biztosan


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

szuper


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

hmm Pamela Anderson?


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

de eddig semmi csaj nem jelentkezett(


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

vége talan?


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

rajtunk kívül nincs is a témán senki


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

nos csajok lemaradtatok,
sajna megvan a 20 hozzászólásom,


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

írni kéne vmi értelmeset is... keresek idézetet


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

igy tölthetek)nemcsak kolbászt)


----------



## erikszilva (2010 Május 21)

amelyik csaj gyengéd masszázst szeretne irjon nyugodtan,
cuppi


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

A vízipipa bölcsességet húz ki a bölcs fogai közül és befogja száját a bolondnak


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

Már írtam 2 x 14-et kb, de utána állandóan előröl kezdi a számolást. Így sosem lesz meg a húsz.


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

hmm ez most 4 vagy 5?


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

Kíváncsi leszek a húszra


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Május 21)

sok eza 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 21)

*Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.*

Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

meguntam...


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 21)

*1*



ktomi1 írta:


> minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


1


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

de


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

Köszi


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

18976


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

ja


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 21)

101010...


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

Már 2 x csináltam ás topikokban 14 üzit, és a 15 nél kezdte előröl a számolást. Most a 6-nál tartok. Kíváncsi leszek sikerül e.


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

Köszi Köszi Köszi


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

1,2,3,4,5


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

6,7,8,9,10


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

11,12,13,14,15


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

17,18,19,20,21


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

most jön a 13.


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

14. következik


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

15. jön!


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

16 izgulok!


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

eddig jó 17.


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

18.


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

19.


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

hajrá 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 21)

sikerült!


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

Köszi


----------



## register.zoli (2010 Május 21)

jelen


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

Az élet olyan, mint egy lengőajtó: sose tudod, hová nyílik, de mindig jól pofán talál...


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

yes


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

12


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

13


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

14


----------



## kovacsla (2010 Május 21)

mér nem megy?


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

15


----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

jo akkor 16


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

16


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

18


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

19


----------



## maryanne0629 (2010 Május 21)

20


----------



## retibor77 (2010 Május 21)

17


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

az ötödiknél tartok


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

valahogy csak összegyűl a húsz


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

egyszer megszülettünk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

ezért hát egyszer meghalunk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

adj hálát érte


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

hogy még együtt vagyunk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

mert volt már bánatunk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

és sok mindent tudunk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

de legfőképpen azt


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

hogy összetartozunk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

ahhoz kell most erő


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

hogy jó kedvünk legyen


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

igérd meg nekem s én igérem neked


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

hogy bármi lesz velünk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

s bármennyit tévedünk


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

mindig megbocsájthatunk


----------



## Wych (2010 Május 21)

Csak az élet az mi hamar elszalad,
Mit szeretve tettél az megmarad


----------



## palcsika (2010 Május 21)

hisz összetartozunk


----------



## Wych (2010 Május 21)

Csak a mának élj!
Hagyd a holnap gondját holnapra,
mára elég a mai.


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

most mit irtjak?


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

ki kell gyujtenem a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

mert lattam itt nehany jo dolgot...


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

amit le akarok tolteni


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

pl nehany stephen king konyv


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

mert sk a kedvenc irom


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

szeretem az egyedi stilusat


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

mit irjak


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

ezert csak szamolok tovabb


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet másodszor


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

1


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet harmadszor


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

2


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet negyedszer


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

3


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet ötödször


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

4


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

5


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet hatodszor


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

6


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

7


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

8


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet hetedszer


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

9


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

10


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet nyolcadszor


----------



## daniel88$ (2010 Május 21)

11


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet kilencedszer


----------



## LBruno (2010 Május 21)

Köszönet tizedszer


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

*Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum*

a


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

*Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum2*

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

*Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum*

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum4


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum 5


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

20 hozzászólás elég sok


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

De jobb mint 30


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

20 hozzászólás egy álom


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

Mégiscsak jobb mint 40


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

Szeretek hozzászólni


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

Jobb mint 5


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

Miért nem 19


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

8-as szép szám


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

9 jegenyefa


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

Agatha Christie: 10 kicsi indián


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

11 a futballcsapat


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

12 dühös ember


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

13 Péntek


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

14 fényév


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

15 ló


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

16 nap


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

17 pulykakakas


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

18 Avatar


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

19 re lapot


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

20 óra


----------



## Simmenthal (2010 Május 21)

21 mentatea


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Elkezdeném a hozzászólásokat, hogy én is teljesítsek. Köszonom a megértést.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Prága nagyon szép város, voltatok már itt? 
Csütörtökön Pestre utazom.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Örülök, hogy magyarul írogathatok.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Mostanában kevés magyar szót hallok, már rég nem voltam otthon.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Ma sok régi jó számot hallgattam.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Kovács Katit


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum 6


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Szécsi Pált


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fórum 7


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fóru


----------



## alexandrakiado (2010 Május 21)

ffsgtgffdghreaadsgwe


----------



## alexandrakiado (2010 Május 21)

abcdefghijklmnnyopqrsszttyuüvwxyzzs


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Igen, így elég sok helyet elfoglalunk.


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fór


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb fó


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Továbbiakban Eddát is hallgattam...


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

meg Neotont


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb f


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

és Varga Miklóst - Ezért értsd meg,


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyobb


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagyo


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

szeretem "ot, a vén Európát, a büszke n"ot.


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Nagyon kérlek, becsüld meg "ot, 8)


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legnagy


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

a vén Európát,


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legna


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a legn


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

a gyönyör"u n"ot. Újra felidéztem a régi mesék zenéit is...


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a leg


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Például : VUK, Horgász... Szürke róka lábak, surranó kis árnyak, hip-hop,


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a le


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a l


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

jön VUK, híres nagy vadászok, jobb, ha félreálltok.


----------



## regiuskornel (2010 Május 21)

Így lesz ez a 20. üzenet


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

hip - hop, jön VUK. "O az éjszakától sohasem fél,


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

bár a s"ur"u erd"o csupa veszély....


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

azt beszélik rĺa, ravach, mint a róka...


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

jön, lát, gy"oz, fut, 
felragyog az ég is, felkiálltok én is, hip-hop már van TELJESÍTETTEM! Juhéj!


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Szóval jön VUK!


----------



## Draha (2010 Május 21)

Hát ezt én sem gondoltam volna, hogy ezt így lehet, köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*Huuu*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*hu*

Király ez az oldal!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*he*

csak így tovább!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*hee*

még 16...


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*hmm*

"A tökölődés a tett halála"


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*hm*

halad ez


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*h*

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*xxx*

Shyla Stylez a legjobb!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*hö*

Egyetek pufirizst!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*10*

10


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*zene*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvjWPNIb-gI


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*9*

na még...


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*már nincs sok*

még 1 kicsi


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*bbb*

Bbbb


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*király*

Markus Rühl legyen veletek!


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*ho*

esteledik a gettoba' haza kéne dzsalni...


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*ggg*

visszaszámlálás


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*rrr*

3...


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*kkk*

2... és


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*uccsó*

1.... megvagyok  köszcsikiss


----------



## SLaci89 (2010 Május 21)

*2nap*

még 2 nap...


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

Lalalala de szép az élet!


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

A á b c cs


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

2345


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

A macska nem hagy békén


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

lehet DEBILNEK NÉZTEK DE MÁR TÖLTENÉK
:d


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

78


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

Már csak 12 hallelujaaaaaaaa


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

Hbvcztfughkj


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

Sxdcfvgbhnjmk,l.é-á


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

Ds


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

farkasok


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

vámpirok


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

macskák


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

1.sejt mag nélküli egysejtűek: Baktériumok


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

2.sejt magvas egysejtűk:-állati egysejtűek
-növényi egysejtűek


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

3. Növények: barnamoszatok
zöldmoszatok
mohák
harasztok
nyitva termők
zárva termők


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

5.Gombák:tömlős gombák
zuzmók
bazidiumos gombák


----------



## Karmula (2010 Május 22)

6.állatok: szivacsok
csalánozok
gyűrűsférgek
puhatestűk
ízelt lábúak
gerincesek


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 22)

megint én


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 22)

még 4


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 22)

már csak 3


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## x-light (2010 Május 22)

és megvan  újra itt


----------



## Qkaa (2010 Május 22)

...


----------



## johney (2010 Május 22)

*Alkohol*


Az alkohollal nyáron különösen vigyázni kell, mert nagyon hamar hat. Így igyunk inkább olyan alkoholos italokat, amelyek gyengék, vagy alkalmasak hígításra. A grill partikon felszolgált koktélokkal különösen vigyázzunk, mert a sok gyümölcsös likőr nagyon megtévesztő, nem beszélve a kalóriákról! Íme néhány fantasztikus nyári koktél recept>>


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Kinai lecke*

Épp kinai tesztre készülök és pont húsz kifejezést kell megjegyeznem. Kezdõdjék a gyakorlás:

Elnézést a hiányos betüzésért, de magyar ékezeteket is épp elég nehéz szerezni, a Pinyint meg még inkább ... 

Tóngxuémen hão - Hello students 
Tóngxuémen háo - Hello students
Tóngxuemen háo - Hello students
Tongxuemen háo - Hello students 

Ismétlés a tudás anyja


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Nímen háo 
Nímen háo
Nimen háó
Nímen háo

Jelentése : Hello everyone


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Dájia háo
Dájia háo 
Dájia háo
Dájia háo

Jelentése : Hello everybody


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Láoshi háo
Láoshi háo
Láoshi háo
Láoshi háo

Jelentése : Hello , professzor


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Ni háo
Ni háo
Ni háo
Ni háo
Jelentés : Hello


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Sháng ké
Sháng ké
Sháng ké
Sháng ké

Class is dismissed


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Xiá ké
Xiá ké
Xiá ké
Xiá ké

Class is dismissed

Várjunk csak az elözõ akkor pont az ellenkezõje volt : class begins


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Qing gen wo shuo
Qing gen wo shuo
Qing gen wo shuo 
Qing gen wo shuo
PLease repeat after me... Mert ezt kiolvasni úgyse tudom


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

dui le 
dui le 
dui le
dui le
Jelentés : helyes


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

Bú dui
Bu dui
Bu dui
Bu dui
Jelentése : helytelen


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Házifeladat*

zuoye
zuoye 
zuoye
zuoye


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Vocabulary*

shengci 
shengci 
shengci
shengci


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Test*

káoshi
kaoshi
kaoshi
kaoshi


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Character quiz - szerintem inkább Vocabulary test de az túl könnyü lenne*

shengci kaoshi
shegnci kaoshi
shegci kaoshi
shengci kaoshi


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*the first tone*

di yi sheng
di yi sheng
di yi sheng
di yi sheng


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*the second tone*

di er sheng
di er sheng
di er sheng
di er sheng


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*the third tone*

di san sheng
di san sheng
di san sheng
di san sheng


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*the fourth tone*

di si sheng 
di si sheng
di si sheng
di si sheng


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Neutral tone*

qing shang
qing sheng
qing sheng
qing sheng


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*which tone?*

Di ji sheng?
Di ji sheng?
Di ji sheng?
Di ji sheng?


----------



## Retesz (2010 Május 22)

*Számok*

yi
er
san
si
wu
liu
qi
ba
jiu
shi

ezt nem írom le többször... 

Na megvolt a gyakorlás.


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Léleksímogató*

Igézve álltam, soká, csöndesen,
És percek mentek, ezredévek jöttek, -
Egyszerre csak megfogtad a kezem,
S alélt pilláim lassan felvetődtek,
És éreztem: szívembe visszatér,
És zuhogó, mély zenével ered meg,
Mint zsibbadt erek útjain a vér,
A földi érzés: mennyire szeretlek! 

(Tóth Árpád)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Egy piktor üzenete*

Amit szívedbe rejtesz,
szemednek tárd ki azt;
amit szemeddel sejtesz,
szíveddel várd ki azt.
(József Attila)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Ismét egy tavaszi ébresztő*

Elizabeth Barrett-Browning

Mondd újra

Mondd újra s újra mondd és újra mondd,
hogy szeretsz! Bár az ismételt szavak
kakukknótához hasonlítanak,
emlékezz rá, hogy se mező, se domb

nincs kakukknóta nélkül, ha a lomb
újul tavasszal, s kizöldül a mag.
Egyszeri szó, mint szellem hangja, vak
sötétben zeng el, és kétség borong

nyomában. Ismételd... szeretsz... Ki fél,
hogy a rét túl sok virággal veres
s az ég túl sok csillaggal ékszeres?


mint ezüst csengő, újrázva... Beszélj;
de ne feledd, hogy némán is szeress...

(fordította: Babits Mihály)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Szeress!*

"Valakit szeretni azt jelenti: egy mások számára láthatatlan csodát látni."
(Francois Mauriac)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Ismét a szeretetről*

"..aki szeret, azt viszont is szeretik."
(Fontane)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*A szeretetről*

"A szeretet hiányát az ember soha nem pótolhatja; ám a szeretet minden mást pótol."
(P. Matteo)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Még mindig a Szeretet*

"Nem azért szeretlek, aki te vagy, hanem azért aki én vagyok melletted."
(Gabriel Garcia Márquez)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Love*

"Az az ember, akit bennem szeretsz, természetesen jobb nálam: én nem olyan vagyok.
De te szeress, és én majd igyekszem, hogy jobb legyek önmagamnál."
(Prisrin)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Szerelem*

"A szerelem nem egy, hanem az egyetlen lehetőség, hogy boldogok legyünk."
(Francoise Sagan)


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Együtt*

Úgy találtam rá, ahogy a dolgok értelmére talál rá az ember, s úgy lépkedek mellette, hogy végre fölfedezzem a világ bensőségét. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*A kulcs*

A szeretet a kulcsa minden titoknak. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Fényharcos*

A fény harcosának szeretetre van szüksége. A szeretet és a gyengédség a természetének részei. Hasznára fordítja a magányt, de nem válik a rabjává. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Tanulni a szeretetet?*

Mint minden emberi lény, képes vagy szeretni. Hogy tanultad meg? Nem tanultad meg: hiszel benne. Hiszel benne, és szeretsz. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*A tojás, vagy a tyúk?....*

Ahhoz, hogy az ember szeresse felebarátját, először meg kell tanulnia szeretni saját magát. Aki viszont igazán szereti magát, az nemcsak magát szereti. Azokat is, akik már nincsenek, akik vannak, akik csak lesznek. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Michael Arche*

A szeretettel védekező legyőzhetetlen.
A természet fegyverezi
s a szeretet védelmezi.  Lao-ce


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Boldogság-szeretet*

Hiszem, hogy egymást szeretve, egymást megértve, könnyebb lesz élni, s bármi sors állna is elénkbe, a boldogságot el fogjuk érni. Ady Endre


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*És ez így van!*

Ha nem engeded, hogy valaki szeressen, egyszer nagyon magányos leszel. Danielle Steel


----------



## Sailing22 (2010 Május 22)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm, hogy a hozzászólások gyüjtögetése során olyan idézetekre bukkantam, ami csak megerősíti a szeret erejébe és hatalmába vetett hitemet! Hálás vagyok!


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

20 hozzászólás  ok, akkor néhány Fodor Ákos haiku
*CIVILIZÁCIÓ
*forgóajtó áll
a sivatagban. Aki
kikerüli: nincs


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*KIS-RENESZÁNSZ
*szerelemtől álmatlan forogtam
hajnalig - akkor
megszámoltam, hogy orrában két lyuk van.
Mosolyogtam és elaludtam


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*NAGYSÁG
*Említésreméltót semmit nem tett
jóideig. Aztán sem. De később:
kőbevésett végrendeletében
ránkhagyta a követ és a vésőt.


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*KÉT VÁLTOZAT
*(_helyzetmeghatározás_)
végem a célom:
tartok tőle és felé;
futásból állok
(_megoldódik_)
gyógyíthatatlan
halandóság a bajom
és orvossága


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*ALTATÓ
*minden veszteség
fájdalomba csomagolt
megkönnyebbülés


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*PONT
*szórakozottan
másvalaki arcával
mosolyodtam el


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*IMA
*az a sírás várjon. Várnia kell.
Sokáig, akármeddig, nem tudom.
Az isten verje meg lépteid
nyomát. Lábaidra,
lábaidra vigyázzon


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*DAL
*Hogy minden lefelé esik;
hogy ifjúból lesz az agg;
hogy az evőket megeszik;
hogy mindezekre süt a Nap -
- míg csak időnk le nem telik,
sorolhatnánk e dolgokat
s "természetes" mondjuk, pedig
érezzük: fantasztikusak.


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*ECCE HOMO
*ha tisztálkodunk:
el_távolítjuk_ a koszt
- m á s közelébe


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*AXIÓMA
*morális örök-
mozgó: amit nem emelsz
- _szűntelen -_ süllyed


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*ÁDÁM
*micsoda Kert volt!
Virágszándékainkat
tett-gaz verte föl


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*AXIÓMA
*mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem _arról_ szól


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 
Egyetértek. Ugyan így vagyok én is vele, és ráadásul már frusztrált, hogy az első oldalon a legfrissebb hozzászólásoknál csak az én nevem van.


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*EGY AJÁNDÉK ELHÁRÍTÁSA
*Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*EPIKTÉTOSZ-VISSZHANG
*Sose mondd azt: "el-
veszítettem", _semmiről_;
mondd: "visszaadtam".


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*CIVILIZÁCIÓ
*_úgy _t e s z ü n k


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

_„Az életet véges végig együtt kell leélni,_​_Úgy válik el, mit ér a nő és a férfi,_​_Jót és rosszat megosztani, kacagni és sírni,_​_A szerelem dal, melyet együtt kell megírni. „_​_ (Sztyepan Soripacsov)_


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*PÉNELOPÉ
*tétlenség tervét
szövöm éjszaka - nappal
fölfejtem azt is


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*CANTICUM CANTICORUM
*úgy vágyom rád, mint ha itt se lennél


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*SZABADSÁG
*a legdrágábbat, a legkedvesebbet,
az egyetlent, mi valóban Egyetlen:
indulás előtt léggömböd kosarában
találod. És mindig, hajszál-
pontosan ennyi, sőt: _ez
_a túlsúly.
Választhatsz:


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*ÍTÉLET
*sohasem fogod
megbocsátani nekem,
hogy nem szerettél


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*TÁRSASÉLET
*fölkereslek, hogy
ne kelljen rádöbbenned:
magamrahagytál


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*LES ADIEUX
*magadra ítéllek


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*METAOPTIKA
*Nagyon figyelj, mert a világot
_teszed is _azzá, aminek látod.


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*EVOLÚCIÓ
*ugyanazt írom:
mindig más mindig másért
olvassa másnak


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*SZERELEM
*ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt:
nem a függöny, nem a szél. A lebbenés


----------



## aszlan (2010 Május 22)

*HÁZASSÁGI EMLÉK-MŰ
*van, mikor _tisztább_
eltörni egy tányért, mint
elmosogatni


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

“Nemcsak azért vagyunk manapság kimerültek, mert sokat robotolunk, hanem mert olyasmit csinálunk, amit nem szeretünk, és olyan légkörben élünk, amelyben nincs szeretet. Ha valamit szeretettel teszünk, észre sem vesszük, milyen teljesítményre vagyunk képesek. A szeretet mérhetetlenül sok energiát ad. Fáradhatatlanná teszi az embert, feltölti erővel.” (*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

Jó kis letöltések


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

de hogy tényleg meg is tudjam hallgatni


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

ahhoz tényleg 20 hozzászólásig el kell jutni


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

no meg ez a 20 mp-es várakozás...


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

de azért ennyit megér


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

no még 15


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

amúgy népzenész vagyok és jó zenéket keresek


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

ami főleg vonósbandát jelent nálam


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

épp Tükröst találtam, s letöltöttem volna


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

ha előtte nem kell mindezeket leírni


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

Győrben épp nagyon szép idő van, bár víz az rengeteg


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

szóval k i s s é


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

már csaak 1


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

perbete


----------



## ktomi1 (2010 Május 22)

Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

hopp


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

elbambultam


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

kedvencem a gömöri zene


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

amiért még hat hozzászólást kell írnom


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

azaz már csak ötöt, de várni is kell pár másodpercet


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

de ha nem egy-egy szót írok, akkor nem is tűnik fel


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

max fejlesztem a gépírási képességeimet


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

amit teljesen autodidakta módon szereztem


----------



## grpr (2010 Május 22)

nnnna véééééégre )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Május 22)

*Hogy kerultem ide?*

A keresoben beirtam hogy "Magyarország története" es Szupertrezi es ez lett az elso Talalrt. Vajon miert?
Elnezest az ekezethiny irasomert de nem magyar iskolaba jartam es hadilabon allok a magyar helyesirassal, na meg lusta vagyok mindig vegigereszteni a helyesirasi ellenorzot.
De azoknak akik hianyoljak az ekezeteket it van egy sorra valo
''''""""""¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨'''''˝˝˝˝˝˝˝˝˝"""""""
oszt tegyek ahova akarjak.
A legnagyob tisztelettel kgabi69


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

összegyűjteni 20 commentet, hmm


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

nemis lessz nehéz


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

nemazért regiztem h csak letöltögessek,


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

*nem azért


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

de vannak dolgok


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

amiket csak itt találok


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

blablabla


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

“Minek élünk, ha nem azért, hogy egymás számára könnyebbé tegyük az életet?” (*George Eliot*)


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Az Isten hallgat, bárcsak az ember is befogná már a száját."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Azért vagyunk a földön, hogy jót tegyünk másokkal. Hogy mások miért vannak itt, arról fogalmam sincs."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"... az ember arra van hivatva, hogy fogadja el embertársaitól a segítséget, és maga is nyújtson segítséget embertársának."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"A világ tele van készséges emberekkel. Az egyik fele kész dolgozni, a másik fele kész hagyni őket."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"A nemes ember tökéletesíti mások jó tulajdonságait és nem fokozza mások rossz, tulajdonságait. A közönséges ember fordítva csinálja."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"A világ nem akkora, amennyit meglátunk, hanem amennyit megértünk belőle."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Ha a napszámos nyomorult, a nemzet nyomorult."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"A világ lakosságának az egyik fele nem tudja, hogyan ússza meg az adózást a másik fele tudja."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

Az adó végül is nem más, mint díj, amit azért a kiváltságért fizetünk, hogy szervezett társadalomban élhetünk.


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Az emberek hálátlanok, de az emberiség hálás."


----------



## Barny77 (2010 Május 22)

A családom a legnagyobb kincs


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"A közérdeket szem előtt tartó emberiesség néha könyörtelen az egyes emberekkel szemben."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Minden nép azzá válik, amivé bölcs törvényei teszik."


----------



## temist (2010 Május 22)

"Olyan korban élünk, amely bővelkedik a fölösleges eszmékben, de híján van a szükségeseknek."


----------



## Barny77 (2010 Május 22)

Össze akarják vonni az APEH-ot és a VPOP-t ez nagyon nem tetszik nekem


----------



## Barny77 (2010 Május 22)

a lustaság fél egészség


----------



## Barny77 (2010 Május 22)

*„Kis lépés egy embernek, de óriási ugrás az emberiségnek.” *


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Szuper*

asd


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Ez jó!*

éljenek a lusták!


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

Manapság ahhoz is optimistának kell lenni, hogy az ember kinyissa a szemét reggel, amikor felébred.


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Szia*

12345


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

*nincs 
semmi 
baj*

*Fodor Ákos - 3 negatív szó *


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Gratuláció*

Ez igen!


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*000*

000kiss


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

A méhek nem olyan szorgosak, mint hisszük. Csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni.


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*123*


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Helló*

:d


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

hello


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

ezen kívül még egy kell


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

*Méhek*

éljenek a méhek!


----------



## Andusch (2010 Május 22)

http://idezetekkonyve.hu/humor


----------



## ditta02 (2010 Május 22)

csak írok valamit


----------



## ditta02 (2010 Május 22)

mert biza olvasni akarok


----------



## ditta02 (2010 Május 22)

de nagyon


----------



## ditta02 (2010 Május 22)

még két nap


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

Na


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

akkor


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

tök jó h ilyen is van!


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

most múlik pontosan


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

de soká lesz még meg a z a 20 komi


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

ez még csak a harmadik


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

engedem hadd menjen


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

fuhh


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

áááááá


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

unatkozok


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

olvasni akarok


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

még csak a 7.


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

am kinél süt a nap?


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

asszem ez a hatodik


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

ok mer nálunk igen


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

áh már csak 10 kell


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

nálunk süt 7


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

az jó 6


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

már csak 5


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

Nyugat-dunántólról jelenti


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

minnyá tölthetek le könyvet


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

aha és mész ma valahova?


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

kilenc


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

ezen kívül már csak 1kell jeee


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

nekem még a napokat meg kell várnom 10


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

és ennyi juhúú


----------



## betti3 (2010 Május 22)

hát az nem jó azért sok szerencsét szia


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

tizenegyggy


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

Remek


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

Oké


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

háromszornégy 12


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

Igen


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

ez jó


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

nekem


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

is tetszik


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

Köszi,


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

..........


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

a hozzászólás


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

13án születtem


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

de nem értem


----------



## Tünde57 (2010 Május 22)

!!!!!!


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

hogy mi ez a 2 nap?


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

valaki


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

hahóóóóó


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

hihetetlen


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

a-b-c


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

1.2.3.4.4.5.


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

1-2


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

a.a.a.a


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

él valaki bredában?


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

csak magamat látom


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

ité


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

senki mást


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

14 nem tudom


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

mi az a pély


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

xD


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

istenem, de sok van még hátra...


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

kilencven


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

nekem is


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

xd


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

van itt valaki


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

Kiraboltak egy bankot pénteken kora délután Budapesten, a Deák téren. A férfi - feltehetően fegyverrel - fenyegette az alkalmazottakat, és pénzt követelt tőlük. Miután megszerezte zsákmányát, elmenekült a bankfiókból. 

Rablás közben senki sem sérült meg, és lövés sem dördült. A rendőrség nagy erőkkel keresi a támadót - tájékoztatta a Független Hírügynökséget Sagyibó Melinda, a Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtóügyeletese.


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

Hali!


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

Pély, az egy falu, de semmi köze Pély barnához tudtommal!


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

uncsi....


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 9


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

már csak 8


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 7


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

ez nem igaz


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

15 jaj


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 6


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

még 2


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 5


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)




----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

már csak 4


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

::


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

na ugye


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 4


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

álmos vagyok


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

még 2


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

nah


----------



## Thomasudi (2010 Május 22)

hol?


----------



## juhaszlau (2010 Május 22)

sikerrr


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Dejó, akkor írok.


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Á, és megint írok.


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

És megint


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Oké, ez kezd unalmas lenni...


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Jajj, de kéne már az az Amphitruo


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Boci boci tarka


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

vááááá, ez már a hetedik!


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

d


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

blablablablabla


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

kisskiss


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

süss fel nap...


----------



## Xrsss (2010 Május 22)

dd


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Király, mostmár nem csak én unatkozom


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Jajj, de le kellene már töltenem az Amphituot...


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Sálálálálállá


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Páráppáppáppá


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:4::4::4:


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Luke, én vagyok az apád...


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

:..:


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Öregem, ez a húsz több, mint gondoltam


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

:8:


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:--::--:


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

heynanananana


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

odaégett a leves és büdös van :S16


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:55::55:


----------



## Konyecowa (2010 Május 22)

Milyen leves?^^


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:--:


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

persze, mert a gép előtt döglök 17


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

hát, csirkeszívek voltak benn... odatettem, úgyis sokáig fől. följöttem netezni, lemegyek, füstöl az egész konyha...


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

kiss


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:12::d


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:11:


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)




----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

19 az baj, h mindjárt jön a barátom, és borzasztó büdös van :S


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## urbib (2010 Május 22)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## EridanusHUN (2010 Május 22)

20, na mindegy, én most várok két napot, amíg lejöhetnek a könyvet! mindenkinek minden jót!


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)




----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Kinek hogy telik ez a mai nap?


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Nekem egész jó  Már sül az almáspite, hamarosan kész. Kér belőle valaki? hihi


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Amúgy nagyon jó ötlet ez a fórum )


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

De időközben elfelejtettem, hány hozzászólásnál járok


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Na de sebaj... Megyek megbökdösöm a pitét  Addig is szép napot.


----------



## desire (2010 Május 22)

Na, micsoda anyukám van, megcsinálta helyettem a bökdösést  Micsoda idétlen szó: bökdösés


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

*hajj*

első!


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

12.45


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

12.46


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

12.47


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)




----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

wáwáwá


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

385982498549584938


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

ajjajjaj


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

hajjajjaj


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

jajaja


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

hajhajhaj!


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

hejhejhej!


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

hihihih


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

már nem tudok mit írni 15


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

De lehet, hogy ez a 15.?
Nem lehet.


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

szóval, ha az előző 15, akkor ez 16! 
vagy 17


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

akkor ez itt a 17es, biztosra megyek...


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

jöhet a 18. 
Hurrá! akkor már csak kettőt kell! 
Ez az!


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

Szóval, akkor ez lesz itt a 19, és már kezd vicces lenni, ezeknek az írogatása... 
szinte már tetszik. SZINTE!


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

Köszönöm. köszönöm ez pedig a 20.


----------



## mazskata (2010 Május 22)

:d


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Köszi a jó ötlete!


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Szép napom van ma!


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Megtaláltam a kedvenc szerzőm kedvenc könyveit!


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

a 4 az nyerő szám


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Ha fáj akkor is mosolyogj, hidd el az igazi barátok megfogják kérdezni mi a bánt!


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Az igazi szerelemnek soha sincs jó vége, az igazi szerelemnek soha sincs vége!


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

(Csókol Attila...)


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz; menj, ahova szeretnél; légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van és csak egy lehetőséged...


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Csókol Attila, a hirneves költő,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

A barát az esőben egy esernyőt nyújt neked... egy igaz barát azonban elvenné a tiedet és azt üvöltené: Fuss, te bolond... fuss!


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

az meg kicsoda?


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

melyet nem szül kettő,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

sőt három emberöltő.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Attilának tetszik ének,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

tánc és séta,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

"Sose szakítsd félbe ellenfeled, ha az éppen egy hibát követ el." -Bonaparte Napoleon


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Ő az édes szavú aranyos poéta,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Hozzá más költő csak analfabéta.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

1921. febr. 20.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Rebbenő szemmel
ülök a fényben,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

rózsafa ugrik
át a sövényen,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

J. A. : A női szív...


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

ugrik a fény is,
gyűlik a felleg,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

A női szív tömeglakás -


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Tömeglakás, mi lenne más.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

surran a villám,
s már feleselget


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Elfér benne a sok bolond,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

fenn a magasban


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Aki nőért könnyet is ont.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

dörgedelem
vad dörgedelemmel.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Emezt ide, amazt oda,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Kékje lehervad


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Kamráit cellákra osztja.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

lenn a tavaknak,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Ez kimaradt! - a patvarba,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

s tükre megárad.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Nosza gyorsan a pitvarba!


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Jöjj be a házba,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

S nekem ó jaj szegény fejem!


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

vesd le ruhádat,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Hol is lészen az én helyem ?


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

már esik is kint,


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

vesd le az inged.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Mossa az eső
össze szívünket.


----------



## sennna (2010 Május 22)

Radnóti Miklós: Bájoló


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Tele kamra, tele pince,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Számomra hely vajon nincs-e ?


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

A hölgy felel, s halkan nevet,


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Halkan nevet s mond egy nevet.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

- Kérem uram helyet akar ?


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Ad majd a lakáshivatal!


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

(1921.)


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

J.A.: Feketekávé

A fekete török átok -
Dehát úgyis megisszátok...


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Pulykamell jó asszony módra

Pulykamelltől hull a hajad, 
jobb tehát ha tálban marad.

J.A.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

xD


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

20 hozzászólás. megéri, mert nagyonkéne a könyv...


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Pogácsák és sós sütemények

Pogácsától kezed reszket,
Vegyed tudomásul eztet.

J.A.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

mégegynap. és sírósnapomlesz nagyon.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

elsőkiskutyám...elment tőlem


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

úgyszerettem...


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

azóta is mérgesvagyok arra, aki nemszólt nekem róla..


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

pedig még barátnőmnek is hittem


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

ez így könnyűlesz.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

meglesz a 20, és letölthetem a könyvet*.*


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

Is the american dreams...


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

tegnap rádiót hallgattam.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

és tökjószámot találtam : D


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

vavyis hallottam : is the american dreams.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

kajavaaan. : D


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

és fiinom fiinom kajaaa.


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

csirkemell...deimádpm : )


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

biobolt...lottó. akaroménezt..?


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

anyum ma rosszul lett : S Hülyeidőő-_-"


----------



## dorika111 (2010 Május 22)

és maa lótifutiztam egy jóót...defárasztóóvolt-_-"


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Ürmös és ringató borok

Megmondták az apostolok,
Nem innivalók a borok.

J.A.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

Kínálgató 

Ne feledd, hogy régi szabál:
Csak mértékkel egyél, igyál.
Kövérség korai vénség,
Tehát móddal ó vendégség.
Az angyalok sosem esznek
Mégis gyönyörűek lesznek.

J.A.


----------



## elfow (2010 Május 22)

(Éva vigyázz...)

Éva
vigyázz, magadat nagyon
el ne takard az eszeddel,
játszd, ami vagy - ne tulozz
meglásd megkeres 
Ádám.

J.A. (1937.)


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

*12*

12


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

23


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

43


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

az 5 is!


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

dfg


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Gazdagságra születtünk!


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Tudatalattid csodálatos hatalma1


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Tudatalattid csodálatos hatalma2


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

sd


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

szép az élet


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

tiiiiiiiiiiz


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Válogatott Esszék


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Tedd magad gazdaggá!


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

mj


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Mókus


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

jkjjjk


----------



## Beki93 (2010 Május 22)

asszem nyolc


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

előre


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

20 ra fel


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

nincs sok hátra


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

*Az ötméteresek ismét az Egernek kedveztek*

Nem született döntés a férfi vízilabdabajnoki döntő negyedik mérkőzésének rendes játékidejében, sőt a hosszabbításban sem, így következtek az ötméteresek, amelyet az első találkozóhoz hasonlóan az Eger nyert meg, így 2–2-re módosította a Vasas elleni párharc állását. A bajnoki címről az ötödik meccs dönt Egerben.


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

Sorsolás Zágrábra: a szerbek, a németek, a görögök, az oroszok és a macedónok a magyar csoportban


----------



## vittorio7 (2010 Május 22)

21 a nyerő!!!


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

Akkor kezdjük el a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtését!


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

nem ér ám a számirkálós ötletet ellopni


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

*Hajrá Eger*



vittorio7 írta:


> *Az ötméteresek ismét az Egernek kedveztek*
> 
> Nem született döntés a férfi vízilabdabajnoki döntő negyedik mérkőzésének rendes játékidejében, sőt a hosszabbításban sem, így következtek az ötméteresek, amelyet az első találkozóhoz hasonlóan az Eger nyert meg, így 2–2-re módosította a Vasas elleni párharc állását. A bajnoki címről az ötödik meccs dönt Egerben.



Hajrá Eger!


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

De ha egyszer ez a leggyorsabb módszer...


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

most meg elfelejtettem , hogy hol tartottam a számolásba


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

**



bumerka írta:


> nem ér ám a számirkálós ötletet ellopni



de jól csináljuk bumerka?


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

hello


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> de jól csináljuk bumerka?



Perfect !


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

112121


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ja nem, eltévesztettem, 7.


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

nekem nyolc.


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

ha egyszer lesz sok időm, majd visszaolvasom ezt a fórumot  biztos sok marhaságot összehordtak az emberek


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

22


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

fenébe a számolással tíz húsz szááááz


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

*matek*



bumerka írta:


> ha egyszer lesz sok időm, majd visszaolvasom ezt a fórumot  biztos sok marhaságot összehordtak az emberek



szerintem inkább csak számoltak, nem?


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

öööö


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> szerintem inkább csak számoltak, nem?


lehet, hogy régen beszéltek is


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

Ez az utolsó! Háháhá!


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

*fele*



bumerka írta:


> fenébe a számolással tíz húsz szááááz



felénél járunk, ne add fel!


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> szerintem inkább csak számoltak, nem?



már bele bele kukkantottam és találtam mindenfélét


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

54


----------



## DigitalEye (2010 Május 22)

Kész!


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

*grat*



DigitalEye írta:


> Ez az utolsó! Háháhá!



de jó neked.


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

1235


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

ahh még nekem is egy csomó van, és mindezt a barátnőm kedvéért, hogy leszedjek neki kottákat -.-


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

ppp


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> de jó neked.


jah... neki jó


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

**



ladysnape írta:


> lehet, hogy régen beszéltek is



akkor érdemes lesz visszanézni a 2800 oldalt


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

5466


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

én csak azért vagyok lemaradva, mert hiányoztam elsőbe pont azokról az órákról, amikor az 1gytől húszig tanulták a számokat és most meg vissza kell lapozni, hogy tudjak puskázni


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

olyan rossz, hogy 20 mp-ként lehet csak küldeni, nem?


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

588585


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ladysnape írta:


> ahh még nekem is egy csomó van, és mindezt a barátnőm kedvéért, hogy leszedjek neki kottákat -.-



rám meg zenei alap van bízva


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

988


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

14765


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> rám meg zenei alap van bízva


 xD


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

bumerka írta:


> én csak azért vagyok lemaradva, mert hiányoztam elsőbe pont azokról az órákról, amikor az 1gytől húszig tanulták a számokat és most meg vissza kell lapozni, hogy tudjak puskázni



az én érettségi bozonyítványom is így nézett ki: 5-5-5-2 (ez volt a matek)


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

245


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## Lulka (2010 Május 22)

45468


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

én azért vagyok itt mert megpróbálom a bon bon - bakkerman számot levadászni .. hátha itt megvan ... sehol se találtam... csak youtube-osat... az meg gagyi..


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ladysnape írta:


> olyan rossz, hogy 20 mp-ként lehet csak küldeni, nem?



én annyit bénázok, észre sem vettem


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

bumerka írta:


> én azért vagyok itt mert megpróbálom a bon bon - bakkerman számot levadászni .. hátha itt megvan ... sehol se találtam... csak youtube-osat... az meg gagyi..



nem ismerem, valami új számuk?


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> nem ismerem, valami új számuk?


az nem a Pékember főcímdala?


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

már teljesen kiakadok a számoktól... mindjárt beírom még a személyi számomat meg a taj számot is


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

bumerka írta:


> már teljesen kiakadok a számoktól... mindjárt beírom még a személyi számomat meg a taj számot is


már nem sok kell, kitartás


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ladysnape írta:


> ahh még nekem is egy csomó van, és mindezt a barátnőm kedvéért, hogy leszedjek neki kottákat -.-



milyen kottát keresel?


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

kéész


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

azaz a pékember  nagyon beteg... annyira rossz , hogy már jó kategória


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ladysnape írta:


> már nem sok kell, kitartás



és még várni kell 48 órát, azt olvastam?


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> milyen kottát keresel?


Máté Péter: Ott állsz az út végén, jah meg ha már erre járok leszedem az Apám Beájulna Soundtrackot is...


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

Visszaszámlálás !3!


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

!2! ketoo!!


----------



## ladysnape (2010 Május 22)

cosima írta:


> és még várni kell 48 órát, azt olvastam?


jah :S basszus... -.-"


----------



## bumerka (2010 Május 22)

várjál itt valamit elszámoltam ... na mind egy ZÉRÓ


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

ladysnape írta:


> Máté Péter: Ott állsz az út végén, jah meg ha már erre járok leszedem az Apám Beájulna Soundtrackot is...



nagyra becsülöm Máté Pétert, nagy zeneszerző volt.


----------



## cosima (2010 Május 22)

bumerka írta:


> várjál itt valamit elszámoltam ... na mind egy ZÉRÓ



várni kell 48 órát?


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

valóban így van


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

teljesen igazat adok


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

persze csak neked


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

hiszen nyilvan csak neked van igazad


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

nem ugy mint masoknak


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

sallala


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

trallala


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

trallali


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

hüppürüttyá


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

paparappa


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

pipirippá


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

nyamnyamnyiminyaminyamnyam


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

az oriasteknosok 80evigis eleldegelnek


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

az oriaspolipnak pedig akkora a szeme mint egy kistanyer


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

vagy nem...


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

dehat ez persze ez attolis fugg h mekkora az a kistanyer


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

mert ha nagyon pici,akkor igen


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

mondjuk ha csak egy pogacsa fer ra


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

mondjuk egy nagyon pici pogacsa


----------



## MilkMan (2010 Május 22)

egy amolyan pogacsa meretu pogacsa,nem nagyobb nem kisebb.amolyan kozepesebbecske.olyan pogacsameretubb


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## Taiki (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

5\\m/


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## robi222 (2010 Május 22)

22


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

*20 hozzászólás*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
ö
q
w
e
r
t
z
u
i
o
p
p


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

mslaszlo írta:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...


oó


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

van egy tonna midim, de nem túl frissek


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

most egy újabb szám midijét szeretném
letölteni


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

szerelemre hangolva


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

kíváncsi vok hogy szól interfésszel


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

hmm


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

és mindkét szólam fel van-e játsszva


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

örülök, h itt megtaláltam amit kerestem


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

én is ezzel küzdökű


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

küzdök


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

Már nincs sok hátra!


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

A legjobban a nyelvtanulás és a fitness oldal dobott fel.


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

Még 5


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

Mi ennek az értelme?


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

Tök logikátlan,ha vki tudja ennek az okát írja már meg!!!


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## mslaszlo (2010 Május 22)

megvan a hozzászólás, de nem enged letölteni...


----------



## fanni19 (2010 Május 22)

20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20.............................


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

*11*


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

hurrá


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

*14*


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

22


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

Inflexiós pont


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

*Inflexiós pont*


----------



## hun_thom (2010 Május 22)

*Inflexiós pont3*


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

145


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## fujudit (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*1*

1


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*2*

211


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*3*

333


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*4*

44444


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*5*

5555555


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*6*

6666666


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*7*

7


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*8*

8


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*9*

9


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*10*

10


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*11*

11


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*12*

12


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*13*

13


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 22)

*Az élet szép.....*

Mint egy ragyogó napsütés!


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*14*

14


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*15*

15


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*16*

16


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*17*

17


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*18*

18


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 22)

*Sasa*

A lélek bonyolult!


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*19*

19


----------



## ispa (2010 Május 22)

*20*

20


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 22)

*Sasa*

Az élet egyszerű!


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 22)

*Sasa*

A Lélek a szeretet forrása!


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

vegyesfelvágott


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

the dude


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

fokhagymás lángos


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

Smena 8m


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

káosz


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

mormota


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

csalamádé


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

turbo rágó


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

42


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

gépzongora


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

időomlás


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

börtöntöltelék


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

macskabölcső


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

ördögcsapda


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

pekingi ősz


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

1984


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

félelem és reszketés


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

koktéltájm


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

pluto


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

az életművész


----------



## juhaszmario (2010 Május 22)

mineapiteo


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



öö szoval akkor 20 ilyen izét kell beírnom ide?


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> öö szoval akkor 20 ilyen izét kell beírnom ide?


és


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> és


akkor


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> akkor


tulajdonképpen ennek mi az értelme???


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

Na most megnyudodtam, nem vagyok egy beszédes


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> tulajdonképpen ennek mi az értelme???


tudna erre valaki válaszolni?
amm jah ne nézzenek hülyének de 20 izét kommentet vagy mit kell írnom h tudjak letölteni:S:S


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> tudna erre valaki válaszolni?
> amm jah ne nézzenek hülyének de 20 izét kommentet vagy mit kell írnom h tudjak letölteni:S:S


nah szal már csak 15...................


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> nah szal már csak 15...................


végölis nem is olyan fárasztó olyan mint egy elektromos napló leírom az "érzéseimet"


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> végölis nem is olyan fárasztó olyan mint egy elektromos napló leírom az "érzéseimet"


ammúgy itt kanadai magyarok is vannak mármiont akik kanadában vannak??


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> ammúgy itt kanadai magyarok is vannak mármiont akik kanadában vannak??


ma elég trágya napom volt:S:S felkeltem és hulla fáradt voltam de a kutya nem hagyott aludni


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> ma elég trágya napom volt:S:S felkeltem és hulla fáradt voltam de a kutya nem hagyott aludni


király már félutón járunk


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> király már félutón járunk


*félúton


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> *félúton


don't worry be happy


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> don't worry be happy


bob marly


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> bob marly[/quo
> bpfvbgrfbgfbv


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > bob marly[/quo
> ...


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > gthtgjnujvjrtgnjsmd
> ...


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > bnnhmhbhjmnhnhbnghmfvnmjm
> ...


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > yes már csak 4 kell alias 3
> ...


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > ghfghfghgfhfghgfhfghfghfgh
> ...


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## lilla_kucselata (2010 Május 22)

lilla_kucselata írta:


> lilla_kucselata írta:
> 
> 
> > ...9876543210...
> ...


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

Akkor az elsö beirás. Hogy lesz meg a húsz?


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

Már csak 19?


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

köszi 18


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

17? valószinü


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

Megy ez 16


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

Azért nem olyan gyorsan, mert 20 másodperc 15


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

Itt a 14 haha


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

na jó már csak - 5


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

13?


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

12 el sem hiszem


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

11 ez is elkövetkezett


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

10 a fele már megvan


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

9 milyen szép ez a szám


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

de te szebb vagy 8


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

7 jól haladunk


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

6 közel a finis


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

5 most már egy két nekifutás


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

4 kevés kell hozzá


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

3 még kevesebb


----------



## nattilacs (2010 Május 22)

0- na jó, ez már csak ráadás volt


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

2 majdnem kész


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

1 talán kész is?


----------



## klára1960 (2010 Május 22)

0 ez a plusz


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

abcdeéijklmnopetrjf,ncvjfkfléfőfősf
f
f
fvéáglgkgkhkhkhkhkg, g ...rééfnbxxbx


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

karaoke énekes keres karaoke számokat magyarokat


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

0 ez a plusz


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

999+1 :neutral:


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

zenészek figyelem


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

5+5+5+5 20


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

7+7+7 21


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

88888+88888


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

hello doki szétzsedem az ágyat


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

10 10 10 10 10 :99:


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

100 ft nak ötven a fele


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

karoke zenekarok:8:


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

14 14 14 14 14


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

15 15 15 15


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

16 16 16 16


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

17 17 17 17 17


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

18 18 18 18 1 8


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

19 19 19 19 19


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

20 szadik hozzászóláskiss


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Május 22)

*első hozzászólás*

Első hozzászólás

Ottó


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Május 22)

2-ik hosszászólásom

Ottó


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Május 22)

3333 3333 

3333333333333


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Május 22)

4444444444444444444

4777


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

21 21 21 21 21


----------



## halaszi.zsuzsa (2010 Május 22)

5555555555555555555555


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Május 22)

22 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2kiss


----------



## llg (2010 Május 22)

beszállok én is..


----------



## karthauzi (2010 Május 22)

kj


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.a


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.b


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.c


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

ki hogy unnepli a punkosdot . josztok erdelybe az 1000eves hatarhoz?


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.d


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.e


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.f


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.g


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.h


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.i


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.j


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.k


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.l


----------



## karolacsud (2010 Május 22)

nagyon orvendek ennek az oldalnak eddig nem is ismertem. gratulalok az adminisztratornaak


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.m


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.n


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.o


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20 hozzá szolásból 1


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.p


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/2


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.q


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/3


----------



## szami93 (2010 Május 22)

Sziasztok! Kell 20 hozzászólás, úgyhogy most 20x elküldöm ezt.
De nem engedi, úgyhogy muszáj valamit módosítanom rajta mindig.r


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/4


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

nos én is hozzászólok hasonlóan az előttem szólókhoz...


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

asszem írogatok még


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/5


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

meg még


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

és megint


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/6


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

meg itt megint egyet


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

654


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

nos megint


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/7


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

asszem keresek másik fórumot is később talán visszanézek


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

de lassan haladok 20/8


----------



## panpeti (2010 Május 22)

en mar osszeszedtem, megsem tudok letolteni semmit. Segítség!!!!!!


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/9


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

hány napja regisztráltál? 20/10


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

na végre túlmentem a felén 20/11


----------



## panpeti (2010 Május 22)

Rudolfo írta:


> meg itt megint egyet



Ezen annyit rohogtem. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/12


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/13


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/14


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/15


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/16


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/17


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/18


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/19


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

20/20


----------



## Sz.Betti (2010 Május 22)

végre megvan a 20


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

Hát igen nem egyszerű!


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

***********++++++******************++++++****************
***********^^^^^^******************^^^^^^****************


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

Nem minden az aminek látszik!


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

Oszd meg és uralkodj!


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

Végre rájöttem hol kell nézni a számokat,mennyinél jár az ember!


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

Nem értem miért kell hozzászólásokat írni egyébként,nem hiszem,hogy mindenkinek a stílusa!


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

*123* 123 *123* 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 *123* 123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 123  123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 123 123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 123_ 123 123 _


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

*123* 123  *123* 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 123 123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 *123* 123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

123 *123* 123 123


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

még 5 maradt-1


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

5-2


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

5-3


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

5-4


----------



## lexy666 (2010 Május 22)

*u*_t_olsó


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

hellobelló


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

ez már a 2. hozzászólásom


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

nézi valaki a döntőt?


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

8-3=5


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

10-4= 6


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## zitalili (2010 Május 22)

éljen éljen


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

a


----------



## Kowee (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

*Köszönöm*

:..: Köszönöm


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

*1*

1


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

*4*

4


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

*1*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


erwerwe


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

*ewrwerwer*



Sasha40 írta:


> erwerwe


werwerwer


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

*rwerwe*



Sasha40 írta:


> werwerwer


milyen ciki így hozzászólást gyűjteni. Egyszerűbb lenne ezta funkciót kikapcsolni a canadahun-on


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

22


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

*ewrwer*



rigabiga írta:


> 19


rigabiga jobban állsz


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

erwewerw


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

werwerwere


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

wrwerwerwer


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

wewrerwerwerw


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

werwerwerew


----------



## rigabiga (2010 Május 22)

:..:


Sasha40 írta:


> rigabiga jobban állsz


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

wrwerwerwerrr


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

jól elvagyunk


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

nhnnnhnhnhnh


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

rtggjklnmbcmbn


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

kilkoilkiolkiolk


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

vfdcvfdcvfdcvfdcvfdcvfdcvfdcvfdc


----------



## Sasha40 (2010 Május 22)

ioioioioioioiioioioioioioioioio i


----------



## Rudolfo (2010 Május 22)

na ez már a 21ik


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Jo az oldal


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Orvendek, hogy ratalaltam


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Remelem nem kestem el a 20 hozzaszolassal.


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Sok jo dolgot lehet itt egymastol tanulni


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Szuperek vagytok!


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Egyszerre tul sok ez a husz hozzaszolas


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

Mar most nem tudom, mit irhatnek


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

De nem adom fel


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 22)

erzsik'


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

Ez az első hozzászólás


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

mit is mondjak, vagy írjak


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

valami okosat kellene


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

De semmi fontos nem jut eszembe


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

Olvastátok a Hunyadi sorozat eddigi könyveit?


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

Ha nem, akkor olvassatok


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

Nagyon jó könyvek


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

Most várom a negyedik rész megjelenését


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

addig is olvasnék egy kis képregényt


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

például Mozaik-ot


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

itt meg fogom találni


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

....és megint olvashatok


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

valamikor réges régen egy messzi-messzi galaxisban...


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

már olvastam Mozaikot


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

most megint fogok


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

még néhány üzenet


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

persze és még két nap


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

néhány klikk...


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

megnyitás....


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

...és hopp olvasás


----------



## vicsim (2010 Május 22)

ui: kész


----------



## asimov1973 (2010 Május 22)

Akkro kezdjük: 1.


----------



## asimov1973 (2010 Május 22)

vagyis akkor


----------



## asimov1973 (2010 Május 22)

2.


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

1


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

2


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

3


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

4


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

5


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

6


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

7


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

8


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

9


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

10


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

11


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

12


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

13


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

14


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

15


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

16


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

17


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

18


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

19


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

20


----------



## cimbibimbi (2010 Május 22)

21


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

*Kezdő*

Ez nagyon jó


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

*Tehát 20*

Már csak 18?


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

17 b


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

15 a


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

aaaaa


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

aabbb


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

anb


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

még 12?


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

abc123


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

123456


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

123abc


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

1234


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

987654321


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

456123789


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

lklk


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

fdfd123


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

már csak 4


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

visszaszámlálás 3


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

visszaszámlálás 2


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

visszaszámlálás 1


----------



## Hhelen (2010 Május 22)

elméletileg már csak 2 nap


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

MAJDNEM SZONETT



Húszéveskori önmagunkkal

ha találkoznánk negyvenévesen:

irigyelnénk, vagy megpofoznánk.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Aki tegnap voltál:

ma már nem te vagy,

Aki holnap léssz:

ma még nem te vagy.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Csak az emlékezet csalása fűzi

egy életté a folyamatos halált.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Mert meghal szünetlen

az én, meg az énre az én,


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

a bennem sületlenebb én,

a velem okosabb én,

a rajtam kopottabb én, meg én...


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

SZÁZADVÉG



Huszadik század vége: az idősebb

fáradtan nyalogatja sérülését

mit háború és diktatúra ejtett,

s az ifjabb tombol emléktelenül.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Korszak-váltás. Tagolt beszéd helyett

néhány tucat indulatszó elég,

míg füst-gatyában és már ismerősen

s lomhán megérkezik az ismeretlen.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

TAVASZVÁRÓK



Megládd, megint futunk a berken át,

feledve tél jegét.

A záros kert-ajtón s a kerten át,

ha felszikkadt a rét.

Most hűs estére hűsebb éjszakát

borít fehér sötét.

De majd megint futunk a berken át

s fogjuk köröskörűl az almafát,

feledve tél jegét,

ha felszikkadt a rét.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

FURULYASZÓ





Mi fáj?

Mi volt

és elszökött,

emléke leng

a táj fölött.



A vándor-út,

a zsák,

a bot,

meg nem becsültem

s elhagyott.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

HÁRMAS



Mezítelen a jelenkorom.

Szakadt ruhák osztoznak multamon.

Jövendőm futkos a folyosón.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

*CSEND*

A félig nyitott ablakon

behajol a szél a szobába,

a világűr csendje, magánya.



A bútor szögletétől

a légi fellegekig

és az égi csillagokig

a csend vonulása lakik.



Rozsdája

a lárma.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

A GALAGONYA



Őszi éjjel

izzik a galagonya

izzik a galagonya

ruhája.

Zúg a tüske,

szél szalad ide-oda,

reszket a galagonya

magába.

Hogyha a Hold rá

fátylat ereszt:

lánnyá válik,

sírni kezd.

Őszi éjjel

izzik a galagonya

izzik a galagonya

ruhája.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

ÖRÖK PILLANAT





Mit málló kőre nem bizol:

mintázd meg levegőből.

Van néha olyan pillanat

mely kilóg az időből,



mit kő nem óv, megőrzi ő,

bezárva kincses öklét,

jövője nincs és multja sincs,

ő maga az öröklét.



Mint fürdőző combját ha hal

súrolta s tovalibbent --

így néha megérezheted

önnön-magadban Istent:



fél-emlék a jelenben is,

és később, mint az álom.

S az öröklétet ízleled

még innen a halálon.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

VÉNÜLŐ FÉRFI





Úgy élt szegény már,

mint puszta ház,

ki szétvigyáz

magába, némán,



s fösvény a gazda,

kaput se ád,

két ablakát

papír tapasztja,



s ha látja, retten

az út s ijedten

könyökbe fut --



árva, se párja...

de várva várja

az új kaput.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

ECCE HOMO



Szem: magány.

Lenn út, fenn pára,

át hegy cipel.



Koponya: cella.

Kinn zárt,

benn végtelen.



Nyitott szem

ködbe húnyt.

Csukott szem

befele tárt.



Test: határolt alak,

sas száll

maga fölé.



Fáklyátlan csillag

sötétben

kel sötéten,

a világosság királya


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

BOLDOGSÁG





`A férfi`



Szeretem ernyős szemedet,

etető puha kezedet,

mellém simuló testedet,

csókolnám minden részedet.



Ha minket földbe letesznek,

Ott is majd téged szeretlek,

őszi záporral mosdatlak,

vadszőlő-lombbal csókollak.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

`A nő`



Hidd el, ha egyszer meghalunk,

föl a felhőbe suhanunk.

Vének leszünk és ráncosak,

de szívünkben virágosak.



Nagy felhő-hintánk csupa láng,

alattunk sürög a világ,

gurul a labda, sül a fánk,

mosolyog hetven unokánk.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

FAMILIA



Édes bogyót, csorgó húsu gyümölcsöt,

sok tarka játékot, öröme szemnek-kéznek,

tapasztaló összesimulást, mosolygó csókot

holnapra is hagyjatok gyerekek! késő este van.



Tücsökdal szőttesén madárfütty kacskaringók, és ti álmodtok

illatos fűvel bélelt lepedőn, holdfényben villogó párnán.

Majd sorra járom szobáitok, s alvó arcotok fölött

megcsókolom a levegőt s tenger ragyog szivemben.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

PASTORALE



Bőrödre zöld fényt lop a félhomály

s két szemgolyód egészen elsötétül.

Lehelleted a vállgödrömbe szédül,

nyakamra száll a pilleszárnyú száj.



A szíved lüktetése szíven üt,

feszes indák fonódnak derekamra,

te vagy köröttem fönn, lenn, jobbra, balra,

élő koporsó, átfogsz mindenütt.



Oldalam bordás tengerpartja mellett

hogyan hullámzik a nyakad, a melled!

Fekszünk, lelketlen, mint az állatok.



Megindulnak félelmes áramok

mint fellegárnyas föld felé a villám.

Aztán bokrot von a könny a pupillán.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Válogatás hangzott el _Weöres Sándor_ (1913-1989) legszebb verseiből.


----------



## l3v3e (2010 Május 22)

Köszönöm a figyelmet.


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

gfsgfj


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

z


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

zzz


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

zdzdd


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

dzdfu


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

hg


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

kissdhj


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

:6:


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

hd


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

...


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

kisskisskiss


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

éj-jh,f


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

jkéjká


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

pééé


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

fhfhfhfh


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

ujffu


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

d


----------



## Zsaana (2010 Május 23)

fjk


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Remélem hamar tudok 20 üzenetet küldeni


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Fontos lenne


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon jók a témák


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Sos


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Sürgősen kellene


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Remélem, hamar összejön a húsz üzenet


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Szeretném letölteni


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Szeretnék mielőbb belépni


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Nem szeretek hozzászólni


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Sürgősen szeretnék letölteni pár dolgot


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon jókat gyűjtöttetek


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Remélem hamar sikerül


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Kedves tőletek, hogy ilyen hamar írtatok.


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Már csak három...


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon jók a verseitek.


----------



## olt.tunde (2010 Május 23)

Sok dolgot csak nálatok találtam meg. Köszönöm


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

hihetetlen harapás?


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

remélem most nem barmolok


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

amit nagyon-nagyon keresnék: The Slips: Eisenhower albuma


----------



## boribonbon (2010 Május 23)

Any idea??


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

*ne*

ne


----------



## adamek (2010 Május 23)

25


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

34


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

ez a 9


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## temperor (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

szintén zenész temperor?


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

jó ez a kiszámolósdi))


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## jahaha (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

nyertem))))


----------



## istfeher (2010 Május 23)

21


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

igen


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

engem


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

is


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

aggasztott


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

hogy


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

hogyan


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

szedem


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

ossze


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

hozzaszolasomat.


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

De


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

mar


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

nem


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

aggodom


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

emiatt


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

tulzottan


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

Ugyanis


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

elertem


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## Phoeneix (2010 Május 23)

20at


----------



## Sorosp (2010 Május 23)

:/


----------



## Sorosp (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## Sorosp (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

b


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

c


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

d


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## hal7 (2010 Május 23)

Bocs de kellett a 21. is.


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## weqas (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

21


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

22


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

23


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

24


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

25


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

26


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

27


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

28


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

29


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

30


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

31


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

32


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

33


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

34


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

35


----------



## Zumyy (2010 Május 23)

Hurrá!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Igen!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Pistike lelkedezve rohan haza a bizonyítványával:
- Papa, papa, óriási mázlid van!
- Na mesélj!
- Képzeld, jövőre nem kell új tankönyveket venned!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

A féltékeny feleség egy cetlit talál a férje zsebében, rajta egy telefonszámmal. Felveszi a telefont, beüti a számot, majd amikor felveszik, köszönés és bemutatkozás nélkül belevisít:
- Mindent tudok, te cafka!
Mire a válasz a kagylóból:
- Rendben van, de akkor miért tetszett a tudakozót hívni?


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

- Maga miért ült tíz évet a börtönben?
- Mert csomót kötöttem egy sálra.
- Ilyen csekélységért?
- Csak az anyósom nyaka is benne volt.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Kopogtatnak a mennyország kapuján.
Szent Péter kikiált:
- Na mi az?
- Nem mi az, hanem ki az, fiacskám!
- Jó ég! Már megint egy tanárnő!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

- Gyerekek, ki tudna mondani egy példát a harmónikus házaséletre? - kérdezi a tanárnő.
Móricka jelentkezik:
- Az én nagyszüleim harmónikusan élnek. A nagypapa horkol, a nagymama meg süket.


----------



## musicadi (2010 Május 23)

thx


----------



## musicadi (2010 Május 23)




----------



## musicadi (2010 Május 23)

az jó ötlet


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Móricka anyukája észreveszi, hogy Mórickának egyre jobbak a jegyei. Mondja is Mórickának:
- Móricka, hogy ha a jövő héten is ilyen jól tanulsz, kapsz egy medencét.
Móricka a másik héten is jól tanult, megkapta a medencét. Móricka anyukája észreveszi, hogy Móricka milyen vígan ugrál a medencébe. Kimegy hozzá és mondja neki.
- Móricka, ha a jövő héten is ilyen jól tanulsz, kapsz a medencédbe vizet is...


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Válóperes tárgyaláson sírva panaszolja a feleség:
- A férjem úgy bánt velem, mint egy kutyával!
A bíró együttérzőn:
- Megverte önt?
- Azt nem, de azt akarta, hogy hűséges legyek!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Feleség a férjnek:
- Képzeld, ma éjszaka azt álmodtam, hogy egy igazgyöngy nyakláncot vettél nekem! Szerinted ez mit jelenthet?
- Majd a szülinapodon megtudod - mosolyog sejtelmesen a férj.
Az asszony alig várja a születésnapját. Elérkezik a nagy nap, a férj beállít egy csokor virággal és egy szépen becsomagolt dobozkával. A feleség kinyitja, és egy könyvet talál benne, "Álmoskönyv" címmel.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Egy férfi a házassági évfordulóra vesz a feleségének egy aranygyűrűt gyémántberakással. A haverja megkérdezi:
- Te, a feleséged nem egy terepjárót szeretett volna?
- De igen, csak sajnos hamis terepjárót nem tudtam szerezni.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

A skót családban az anya aggódva szól férjéhez:
- Drágám, a kisfiunk, már két napja ugyanazt a cukorkát szopogatja.
- Nem baj, legalább spórol.
- Jó, jó, de azért már tényleg ki kéne csomagolni!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

a Skót a déli sörözésnél kérdezi a barátjától:
- Mi az, nem voltál tegnap a templomban?
- Dehogynem!
- Akkor úgy látszik nem vettelek észre.
- Nem is csodálom. Én gyűjtöttem az adományokat.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Bemegy az indián a hivatalba:
- Szeretném megváltoztatni a nevem.
- Miért?
- Mert hosszú.
- Mi a maga neve?
- Messzeszálló Színaranynyílvessző Mely Mindig Célba talál.
- És mire szeretné megváltoztatni?
- Zutty.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Amerikai katona őrt áll az erőd tetején. Egyszercsak lekiabál a parancsnoknak:
- Parancsnok úr, jön két indián!
- Barátok, vagy ellenségek?
- Valószinüleg barátok, mert együtt jönnek!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Az autószerelő kérdezi a javítandó kocsi gazdájától:
- Hogy tudott ennyire tönkremenni a gumija?
- Ráhajtottam egy borosüvegre.
- Nem vette észre, hogy ott egy üveg?
- Hogyan? Egy részeg ember zsebében volt!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Friss jogosítványos lány először viszi haza az édesanyját. Amikor megérkeznek, az anya kiszáll, és azt mondja:
- Nagyon szépen köszönöm!
- Szívesen, máskor is - mondja a lány.
- Nem neked szóltam - válaszolja az anya. - Hanem Istennek!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Egy súlyos autóbaleset után magához térő gépkocsivezető első kérdése:
- Hol vagyok?
Az ápolónő így válaszol:
- A tizenhetesben.
- Kórházban vagy cellában


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

A nő leparkol a kocsival és megkérdezi a férjét:
- Drágám, nem álltam le túl messze a járdaszegélytől?
- A baltól vagy a jobbtól?


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Egy apa meséli:
- A gyerekeim imádnak a Neten szörfözni. Tegnap néztem, hogy milyen jelszót írtak be: "Batman-Superman-Robin-Joker". Kérdeztem tőlük, hogy miért ilyen hosszú jelszót választottak. Erre azt felelték:
- Legalább négy karakternek kellett lennie.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Ellesett beszélgetés egy 8 éves kisfiú és 5 éves húga között...
A kislány így szól a bátyjához:
- Gyere, segíts felinstallálni ezt a játékot!
Mire a fiú:
- De buta vagy! Nem tudsz installálni?
Válasz:
- Az installálás már megy, csak olvasni nem tudok!


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

*Hála!*

Köszike a tájékoztatást!kiss


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Újoncok vonulnak be. Az őrmester írja a neveket, és megszólal:
- Akinek th-val, y-nal vagy valamilyen különleges módon írják a nevét, az előre szóljon! Jelentkezik egy újonc:
- Én y-nal írom a nevemet.
- Igen? Hogy hívják?
- Nagy Pál


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Mit kap a cigánygyerek karácsonyra?......A te biciklidet!


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

- Jean, átmegyek a bácsikámhoz.
- De uram, az eső szakad odakint.
- Nem baj, Jean, azt mondta az öreg, hogy akkor menjek, amikor jól esik.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Egy kutya éjszaka lohol az utcán.
- Hova rohansz? - kérdezi az egyik haverja, aki éppen arra jár.
- A betörők! - lihegi a kutya.
- Szóval betörőket üldözöl? - kérdezi a másik.
- Azt nem tudom. Csak azt hallottam, hogy éjjel az asszonyom így szólt az urához: rablók vannak házban, ereszd ki a kutyát. Aztán a gazdám elengedett.


----------



## szandiman (2010 Május 23)

Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:

Melyik kart húzzam meg?


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Miért eszik a néger fehér csokit a moziban?....Hogy bele ne harapjon az újjába!


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

sok sok sok


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

sokadik, de nem 20


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

aha, 12


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Három feleség, egy aki nem rég ment férjhez, egy aki pár éve már házas, valamint egy aki már 20 éve házasságban él, elhatározzák, hogy feldobják valamivel otthon a szexuális életüket. Abban egyeztek meg, hogy egy kis szado-mazoista módszert alkalmaznak majd és az élmény után beszámolnak az eredményről. Egy hét múlva találkoznak és elmesélik mi történt: A "friss" házasságban élő hölgy azt mondja: - Párom munkahelyén egy földig érő fekete bőr kabátban jelentem meg, becsuktam az irodája ajtaját, majd amikor ledobtam magamról a szerkót és meglátta, hogy egy fekete bőr bikini van csak rajtam annyira felizgult, hogy az ostort már nem is kellett használnom, vad szeretkezésbe kezdtünk az íróasztalán. Aki már pár éve házasságban él a következőt mondta: - Nekem is hasonló élményem volt, a párom miután hazajött munkából, én is fekete bőrszerkóban várva álltam előtte, kettőt rácsaptam a fenekére a bőr ostorral, majd olyat szeretkeztünk, hogy egy második nászútra hívott. A harmadik, "rutinos" hölgy, némi tétovázás után őszintén bevallotta: - Rengeteget terveztem. A gyerekeket lepasszoltam a nagyszülőknél. Parfümös olajfürdőt vettem. Én is beöltöztem a bőrszerkóba, még egy fekete maszkot is fölvettem. Amikor az uram hazajött a munkából lezuttyant a fotelbe, megragadta a TV távirányítóját, majd amikor rámnézett csak annyit mondott: "Hé Batman, mi van vacsorára?"


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*Idézetek a 20 hozzászólásért.. *

Better to be crystal & to be broken than to be a tile upon the house top


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Kohn es Grun tatarozza a hazat. Kiraknak egy pallot az emeleti ablakon, Kohn raul belul a vegere, Grun pedig kimaszik es a kulso vegere ul. Igy "merleghintaznak", festik a falat kivul-belul. Egyszercsak csongetnek. Kohn leszall a pallorol, szep komotosan lemegy a foldszintre ajtot nyitni. Kinyitja az ajtot, hat ott van Grun, osszetorve, ve'resen, festekesen, porosan. Kohn mergesen kerdi: -Te hulye, hat te csongettel?


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*további idézetek...*

Animum rege, qui nisi paret, imperat.


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

18 a 20-ból


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

19 a húszból


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

last but not least


----------



## biszi (2010 Május 23)

plusz egy


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Egy idos holgy babakocsit tologat a parkban, es kedvesen beszel a benne uldogelo kicsihez: - Diploma, nem vagy szomjas? Adok egy kis teat. - Diploma, meleged van? Nem baj, levesszuk a pulovert. Es igy tovabb. Egy no nem bir a kivancsisagaval es megkerdezi tole: - Bocsanat asszonyom, de miert adtak ilyen furcsa nevet a babanak? - Tudja holgyem, a lanyom elment az egyetemre es ezt hozta haza.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*3. közmondás*

Control your passion or it will control you.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Pistike sétál az utcán egy zöld tacskóval. Arra jön egy bőrfejű egy vérebbel, aki nagyot nevet a zöld tacskón. Mire Pistike: - Mit nevetsz, kis kopasz? A bőrfejű szól a kutyájának: - Tépd szét azt a tacskót! Több se kell, a két kutya egymásnak esik. A tacskó széttépi a vérebet. Erre a bőrfejű: - Hol vetted ezt a klassz kutyát és mennyibe került? Pistike: - 3500 márka volt , 500 volt a krokodoil és 3000 a plasztikaiműtét.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*4. mondás*

Beherrsche deine Leidenschaft, wenn sie nicht gehorcht, befiehlt sie.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Gyuri bacsi fat vag az erdo szelen. Egyszer csak odamegy hozza egy TV riporter. - Bacsi, milyen messze van a varos ? - Legvonalban 5 km, de az erdon keresztul tudok egy rovidebb utat.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*4. idézét*

Domina il tuo cuore perché se non saprai farti obbedire lui ti comanderà.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Kohn ajtajan ejszaka vadul csengetnek. - Ki az? - AVH!!! Nyissa ki az ajtot, tudjuk, hogy aranyat rejteget! - Kohn kinyitja. - Ideadod magadtol, vagy keressuk meg? - Keressenek csak. Bemennek a szobaba, felszedik a parkettat, ott van egy ajto. - Kinyitod, vagy mi nyissuk ki? - Nyissak csak ki maguk. Kinyitjak, hat ott van egy kis titkos szoba. A kozepen a padloba egy hatalmas csavar becsavarva. - Mi csavarjuk ki, vagy... - Csavarjak, felolem. Kicsavarjak, egyszer csak irtozatos robaj, csorompoles. - Mi a franc volt ez? - Mit tudom en, ott lent egy mozi van, lehet, hogy leszakadt a csillar?


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*5. fordítás*

Domina tu carácter, pues o lo tienes sometido o manda él.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

A regi idokben egy cigany vesz egy papagajt, betanitja neki: "Dogoljon meg a Rakosi!" Egesz nap ezt fujja a madar, ez eljut a hatosagok fulebe is. Egyszer idezest kap a cigany: masnap reggelre a rendorsegre invitaljak, a papagajaval egyutt. Hu, megijed a cigany rettenetesen, most ot megverik, bezarjak, kituggya mi lesz. Hamar elszalad a paphoz tanacsert. Mondja a pap, hogy neki is van egy ilyen papagaja, hat elcserelik. Megy is masnap a cigany, kihallgatjak, persze egy szot sem szol,a papagaj sem akarja mondani azt az ominozus mondatot, nincs bizonyitekuk.A zsaruk minden trukkel probalkoznak, mindhiaba. Vegul korbealljak a kalitkat es korusban zengik:"Dogoljon meg a Rakosi!Dogoljon meg a Rakosi!" Ekkor vegre megxolal a papagaj: -Hallgasd meg Uram konyorgesuket!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*6. fordítás*

Domine ton coeur, qui, s'il n'obéit pas, commande.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Mosopor bemutato: - ... es lassuk az eredmenyt! Igen! Nezze kedves holgyem, hogy az uj mosoporunktol milyen szep, tiszta, feher lett az ing! - Szep, szep, de... nekem kockasan jobban tetszett!!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*7. fordítás*

Domine ton coeur, qui, s'il n'obéit pas, commande.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*8.fordítás*

Управляй своим настроением, ибо оно, если не повинуется, то повелевает.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Az orvoshoz beállít egy hölgy, mondván, a férje nem a régi, már nem is kivánja. Az orvos ad egy doboz pirulát és azt mondja: - Ebből étkezés előtt egy szemet adjon a férjének, minden újra rendben lesz. A nő visszajön másnap és szomorúan meséli: - Vacsora előtt beadtam ötöt, úgy, hogy a levesébe kevertem. - Működött? - kérdi az orvos. - Hát a levesnél nagyon nézegetett, a főételnél fogdosott, az édesség után meg feldobott az asztalra és rettenetesen megdugott. - Hát ez nagyszerű - mondja a doki -, akkor miért olyan szomorú? - Ez volt a kedvenc éttermünk!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*10. ford.*

控制您的激情或它將控制您. (Kínai kódlappal)


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*10. ford*

あなたの情熱を制御するか、または制御する.(Koreai)


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

*11. ford*

ضبطت عاطفتك أو سيضبط هو أنت.(Arab)


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

......8


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Két barát találkozik a városban. Az egyiknek egy hatalmas lilás-fekete monokli díszeleg a szeme alatt. 
- Te, barátom! Mi történt veled? 
- Ismered a feleségem... 
- Igen ismerem, de... 
- Tudod milyen... 
- Tudom, de akkor is, mi történt? 
- Szemen vágott egy fagyott csirkével! 
- Ne már! És miért tette? 
- Épp a hűtőben matatott, bedőlve, miniszoknya volt rajta. Nem bírtam magammal, felhajtottam a szoknyáját és beraktam neki! 
- És ezzel mi a baj? Nem szereti hátulról? 
- Dehogynem! Csak nem a TESCO-ban!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

......................................7


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

- Miért sírsz, kisfiam? - kérdi a szomszéd néni Mórickát. 
- Mert apa verést ígért az ikertetvéremnek! 
- Ilyen jószívű testvér vagy? Ennyire sajnálod? 
- Dehogy! Csak apa sosem tud minket megkülönböztetni.


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Egy kollégám nagybátyja hazafelé tartott éjszaka a forgalmas városi bekötőúton. Csak az nem stimmelt, hogy erősen be volt rúgva, annyira, hogy talán még ránéznie se lett volna szabad az autóra, nemhogy vezetnie. A belső sávban poroszkált halál lassan, hogy ne tűnhessen fel senkinek. Ez a túlzott lassúság (és az időnkénti kilengések) lett a veszte. Hamarosan leintették a rendőrök. Elég volt egyetlen pillantás vérben forgó, bamba szemeire, egyetlen szippantás a leheletéből, és elő kellett venniük a szondát. Felszólították, hogy hagyja ott a kocsit, és tartson velük a kapitányságra. Már épp vitték volna el, amikor két autó összeütközött a szemközti sávban. Szigorúan ráparancsoltak a részeg nagybácsira, maradjon ott, ahol van, és áttűztek helyszínelni. Emberünk viszont rájött, hogy ez az utolsó esélye, gyorsan elhatározta, hogy lelép. 

Mikor meggyőződött róla, hogy a rendőrök éppen nem láthatják, kereket oldott. Egyenesen a garázsba vitte az autót, és beszaladt rémült feleségéhez. 

- Ha jönnek a zsaruk, mondd, hogy influenzám van, és egész nap itthon voltam. Közelébe se mentem a kocsinak - hadarta. - Ja, meg hogy odabenn alszom az ágyikómban - fejezte be, és egy whiskeys üveget felkapva a szobájába indult. Félóra múlva megjelent a rendőrség. A feleség kinyitotta az ajtót és még mielőtt a rendőrök megszólalhattak volna, előadta, hogy a férje egész nap ágyban volt, mert beteg, most is alszik, mit akarnak. 

- Ez esetben, asszonyom - szólalt meg végül a rendőr -, gondolom nincs kifogása ellene, ha benézünk a garázsba - és már nyújtotta is kezét a kulcsért. Az asszony zavartan odaadta, és ő is velük tartott. 

Amint beléptek, elállt a lélegzete. A rendőrök viszont azt látták, amire számítottak. 

Ott állt a gyönyörű rendőrautó, villogott a kék fény a tetején.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

.................................6


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Az évfolyamból gyér érdeklődés mutatkozott egy prof. előadásai iránt. 

Ezért a prof. az egyik előadás végén bejelentette, hogy legközelebb ZH írás lesz, ahova a hiányzókat is sok szeretettel várja. Közölte, hogy hiányzást csak akkor fogad el, ha az illető beteg, és már a halálán van. Erre az egyik diák megkérdezte: 

- Elfogadja-e a hiányzás okának a túlzásba vitt nemi élet okozta végkimerülést? Kis csend. A prof. a kérdezőre nézett egy pillanatig, majd ezt válaszolta: 

- Majd legfeljebb megírja bal kézzel.


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

..........5


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

.......4


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Egy nap a kertben dolgozgattunk, amikor kilencéves kislányom siklót talált. 

Azt tanácsoltam neki, hogy fogja meg nyugodtan, és tegye egy befőttesüvegbe. 

Később talált egy jókora ökörbékát is, amely egy másik üvegbe került. 

Sötétedés után aztán szólt am neki, hogy most már engedje szabadon az állatokat. Egyik kezében a békával, másikban a kígyóval indult lefelé a teraszlépcsőn, de hirtelen rémülten felsikítot, elejtette a kígyót és a békát is, és berohant a házba. 

- Mi történt? - kérdeztem a torkomban dobogó szívvel. 

- Nem láttad? - felelte. - Majdnem rám szállt egy lepke!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

....3


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

A minap egy nem egyenruhás, de postássapkát viselő férfit láttam 

futni a járdán. Három kutya volt szorosan a nyomában. 

Elnevettem magam, amikor meghallottam, mit kiáltott oda nekik a 

férfi: 

- De én ma szabadnapos vagyok!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

....2


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

A kanibál család cigányt akar sütni nyárson. 
A két kanibál szülő elmegy és rábízzák a cigányt a kicsire hogy forgassa a tűzőn szép lassan! 
Mikor jönnek haza látják hogy a kicsi nagyon gyorsan forgatja a cigányt. Kérdik tőle: 
- Fiam, miért nem forgatod lassan ahogy mondtuk? 
- Mert mikor lassan forgattam, akkor az aljáról lopta a krumplit!


----------



## baranyhun (2010 Május 23)

**

...és egy a ráadás.. ;-)


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Négy cigány cipel egy hatalmas fürdőkádat az utcán. Arra megy egy rendőr és odakiált az egyiknek: 
- Hé! Állj meg cigány! 
A cigány nem áll meg. A rendőr mégegyszer odaszól: 
- Álljál meg vagy lövök! 
A cigány továbbra sem áll meg. A rendőr lepuffantja. Ekkor ideges fejjel kiszáll a kádból egy skinhead és mérgesen így szól a rendőrnek: 
- BAZDMEG! Ma már ez a harmadik defektem!


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Két cigány megy az úton. Szembe jön velük a pap. A papnak el van törve a keze, a lába. Kérdi tőle az egyik cigány: 
- Hát Plébános Úr, mi történt magával? 
- Tudjátok gyermekeim, tegnap este elcsúsztam és beleestem a kádba. 
Jól van, megy tovább a két cigány. Megszólal az egyik: 
- Hé, te! Mi az a kád? 
Mire a másik: 
- Honnan tudjam, nem járok én templomba!


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Tűzvész pusztított a faluban. A cigány bemegy a polgármesteri hivatalba: 
- Jajajaj! Leégett a színes tv, a video, a hűtőláda, mikrohullámú... 
Másnap a kárszakértő kimegy a cigányhoz: 
- Te, cigány... TV? Videó? Hiszen nincs is nálad áram! 
- Jaj, az aggregátorom is...


----------



## gyagyaapuka (2010 Május 23)

Az informatikust elküldi a neje boltba: 
- Vegyél margarint, és ha van tojás hozz 10-et. 
A férj hazaállít 10 margarinnal. 
- Volt tojás.


----------



## Kregon (2010 Május 23)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Mit mondott az anyósod tegnap este, mikor részegen mentél haza?
- Nem tudom, mert a mondókáját még most sem fejezte be.


----------



## Kregon (2010 Május 23)

- Miért úszik olyan jól a fiad a víz alatt? - kérdezi a skóttól a barátja.
- Mert bedobtam egy pennyt a vízbe!


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

2.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

3.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

4.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

5.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

6.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

7.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

8.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

9.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

10.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

11.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

12.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

13.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

14.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

15.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

16.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

17.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

18.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

19.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

20.


----------



## hobo13 (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!

A fórumban találtam egy linket, amit mindenkinek ajánlok:

Hangzó Biblia
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10985&page=13

Remélem a letölthető linkek még működnek, mert régi bejegyzés.

21.


----------



## negedi13 (2010 Május 23)

*Nagyon köszönöm*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## negedi13 (2010 Május 23)

Sokat segítettél evvel gondolom mindenkinek


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

Kötelező olvasmányt kéne letöltenem, mert kb sehol sem lehet megtalálni. Mikor regisztrálni akartam, írta, hogy már van itt felhasználó nevem, jó tudni xd majd biztos gyakrabban fogok feljárni


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

akkor számolok. 1


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

9. hm már 11 hsz


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

akkor 12 xdd


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

14 mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

18 naaa


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

19 *___*


----------



## Bubble-candy (2010 Május 23)

20 jeee


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*első 20*

1. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*2. üzenet*

2. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*3. üzenet*

3. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*4. üzenet*

4. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*5. üzenet*

5. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*6. üzenet*

6. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*7. üzenet*

7. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*8. üzenet*

8. üzenet


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

0


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*9. üzenet*

9. üzenet


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*10. üzenet*

10. üzenet


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*11. üzenet*

11. üzenet


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*12. üzenet*

12. üzenet


----------



## hooligan1985 (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*13. üzenet*

13. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*14. üzenet*

14. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*15. üzenet*

15. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*16. üzenet*

16. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*17. üzenet*

17. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*18. üzenet*

18. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*19. üzenet*

19. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*20. üzenet*

20. üzenet


----------



## Borby (2010 Május 23)

*21. üzenet*

21. üzenet


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

*ELég*

Elég nagy hülyeség, hogy hozzá kell szólni de van egy ilyen fórum is. Valahogy ez is olyan mint az önkormányzati bürokraták, akik ide-oda küldözgetik értelmetlenül az embert, amivel napok mennek el. Itt csak egy óra mondjuk a 20 izére, de teljesen értelmetlenül. Igy haladjon előre az emberiség.


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

Ili cseterdeszet


----------



## gabnaymate (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

Pum,pumpimpim mali oglaszi


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

Jona: Keksz, szamáli, ez ki teája:? Ez ki háza? Párzsiri


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

És ez micsoda?
Ez? Majom.
És milyen maj?


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

Fürdőkádban: 
Azt megnézem. 
Mit?
A cumit.


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

Anya csúnya, mert nincs fütyije.


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

dont go away


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

plíz dongó


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

áj nid jo lav


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

naq


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

un pönita


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

uristen román popzene 1989


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

tropical - kivancsi vagyok a youtubeom megvan-e szornyu szornyu


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

tropical tropica


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

este infernal -- ki lehet ez infernal


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

dragostei


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

pinte


----------



## hargitai (2010 Május 23)

husz husz husz végre - tonul


----------



## hekja (2010 Május 23)

hát, elég idétlen, hogy csak annyit irjak, hogy 123456789101112...


----------



## hekja (2010 Május 23)

4544654345364343643 xd


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr1*

Sziasztok!
ez 1


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr2*

Megint


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

szia  11


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr3*

Hozzászólás3


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr4*

Hi!
4


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr5*

És megint 
5 8)


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

*Nr 6*

mos6


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

nekem7


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

nekem 8


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

és 9


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## kirsy (2010 Május 23)

és megvan


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

11-12 kommen die Wölf'!


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

13 ez csak szerencsés lehet


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

14 na...


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

15 lassan...


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

16 meg...


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

17 lesz...


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

18 a...


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

19 húsz..


----------



## MKata72 (2010 Május 23)

Na ugye 20!


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

Szióka!
Köszi a tippet! Én is szeretnék még egy pár dolgot megosztani az emberekkel, amiket én találtam ki... Remek ez a honlap!


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

akkor én is csatlakozom: 19!


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

a következő: 18


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

ha jól számolom, már csak 17


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

mivel jó ez a játék, így 16


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

jó ez a fórum-téma!  15


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

tutira el fogom téveszteni: 14...


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

stratégiailag fontos szám jön: 13 Good luck!


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

ez már csak egy tucat: 12


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

nem akartam ismételni magam, de 11 (és ez nem a Kiskundorozsma : Röszke meccs eredménye.... Hajrá Röszke!


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

hüpp, hüpp... ezt is megértük: 10!!


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

Most nézem, hogy már csak 8 kell... hihi


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

hajrá robogos! ide már cska 7 kell! Nálad mi a helyzet?


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

ha számolni is tudnék....


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

pont


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

pont, szemecske,


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

készen van...


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

...a...


----------



## Aphonia (2010 Május 23)

fejecskeee!! Igen! Megy ez!


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

0


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

-


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

=


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

]


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

[


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

'


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

;


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

/


----------



## robogos (2010 Május 23)

,


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

01


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

02


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

03


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

04


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

05


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

06


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

07


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

08


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

09


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## Jacobus (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## bartholomew (2010 Május 23)

dhjxf


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Jó ez a blog...2.


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

már csak 17 hozzászólás


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

De mon village capitale
Où l'air chaud peut être glacial
Où des millions de gens se connaissent si mal
Je t'envoie comme un papillon à une étoile
Quelques mots d'amour....
......De mon village à cent à l'heure
Où les docteurs greffent les cœurs
Où les millions de gens se connaissent si mal
Je t'envoie comme un papillon à une étoile
Quelques mots d'amour


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Szeretlek a világ nyelvein
Azerbajdzsánul - Men seni sevirem


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Bulgárul - ahs te obicham


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Finnül - Minä rakastan sinua


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Cigányul - Kamav tut


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Eszperantó - Mi amas vin


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Haiti - mwen renmem'w


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Már csak 10


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Horvátul - Volim te


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Magyarország - Szeretlek
Talán azért ez a legszebb, mert értem...


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Norvégia - Jeg elsker deg


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Örményül - Yes Kezi Seeroom yem


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Tahiti - Ua Here Vau Ia Oe


----------



## angelmist (2010 Május 23)

Amore


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Törökország - Seni seviyorum


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Ukránul - ja tebe kokhaju


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Zazi - Ezhele hezdege


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Zuni - Tom ho' ichema


----------



## CeliaHeaven (2010 Május 23)

Hát nem tudom, hoyg másképp hoyg lett volna meg a 20 hozzászólásom... Köszönöm!


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

Köszönöm a kedves gesztust!

Üdv.: Schmika


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm a kedves gesztust!

Schmika


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

*válasz*

:55:


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

Remek ez a honlap!


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

Véletlenül tévedtem ide


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon tetszenek a gyerekeknek szóló könyvek


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

kiss


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

Szeretem az ilyen kiskapukat


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Mesélj anya, 

milyen voltam, 

amikor még kicsi voltam? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Az öledbe hogyan bújtam, 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]és tehozzád hogyan szóltam 

amikor nem volt beszédem? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Honnan tudtad mit kívánok? 

Megmutattam a kezemmel? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Mesélj rólam, 

Hogy szerettél? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Engem is karodba vettél? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Meleg tejeddel etettél, 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]akárcsak a testvéremet? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Gyönyörködtél akkor bennem, 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]úgy neveztél: kicsi lelkem? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]És amikor 

még nem voltam, 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]a hasadban rugdalóztam, 

tudtad-e, hogy milyen leszek, 

milyen szépen énekelek? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Sejtetted, hogy kislány (fiú) leszek? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmika (2010 Május 23)

[FONT=&quot]Mesélj anya! 

Mesélj rólam. 

[/FONT]


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Köszöntök minden Kedves Fórumozót!


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Azokat akik a tecnika ez áldásos és olysokat átkozozz vívmányával töltik idejüket.


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

tt


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)




----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

Akkor hajrá...


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Mint mindenről erről is megoszlanak a vélemények.


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

) 4


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Nagyon megörültem mikor megtaláltam ezt az oldal egyik kedves írónőm műveire rákeresve.


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

) 5


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

) 6


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Minden nap sokat utazok.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

jó


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

) 7


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Meló helyen is van egy kis idő akkor szeretek olvasni.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

ötlet


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

így


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

talán


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

De a könyveket már nem győzőm cipelni.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

meg


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

lesz


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

A gép meg mindig kéznél van.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

húsz


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Gondoltam összekötöm a kellemeset a hasznossal.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

hozzá


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

szólás


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

bár


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Nem kell majd cipelnem.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

nem


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

egyszerű


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

az


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Kicsit meglepődtem az oldal nevén.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

idő


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

korlát


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Hogy hol sikerült rátalálnom a rég áhított irodalomra.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

miatt


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

így


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

sem


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Kissé elgondolkodtatott a dolog.


----------



## loba (2010 Május 23)

Végre meg van


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Azután eszembe jutott, hogy nekem is vannak arrafelé érdekeltségeim.


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

hallgatni arany, beszélni 30 ezüst


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

123


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

gyurma


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Anyukámnak nagybácsikái élnek ott.


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

májas


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Éltek. Nem tudom.


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

hurka


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

kolbász


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Sajnos nem vagyunk kapcsolatban velük.


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

gyorsan


----------



## jmiklos (2010 Május 23)

lassan


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

Talán igaz se volt.


----------



## szvikice (2010 Május 23)

:lol:


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

) 8


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

hahhh


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

ohh


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

talán


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

gyorsan


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

meglesz


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

még


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

szükséges


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

egy


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

pár


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

hozzászolás


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

de


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

tényleg


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

nagyon


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

vagy


----------



## momma (2010 Május 23)

ez


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

Mégis minek van értelme ebben az életben?


----------



## yamahapsr (2010 Május 23)

ja az


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

Az ember azt akarná, h minden zökkenpmentesen menyjen


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

De valaki mindig az útját állja


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

Miért van ez?


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

Miért kell mindenért megszenvedni?


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

Vannak olyan dolgok, amik nem teljesülhetnek


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

haha


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

elég


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

jksp


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

túl sok


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

vagy


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

soha


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

ne


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

épphogy


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

mond


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

kevés


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

hogy


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

miért?


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

legyen


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

kell


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

már


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

még


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

egy


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

vége


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

sok


----------



## killa (2010 Május 23)

szó


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

kicsi


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

eper


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

vagy


----------



## pindúrcica (2010 Május 23)

cseresznye


----------



## Mimme (2010 Május 23)

szeretem


----------



## Mimme (2010 Május 23)

mert


----------



## Mimme (2010 Május 23)

ő az


----------



## Mimme (2010 Május 23)

van


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Én csak Yiruma zongoradarabjainak a kottáját szeretném letölteni.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Miért van ez a húsz hozzászólás? Ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Most ha elküldök húsz hozzászólást, utána még meg kell várnom a 48 órát így is, úgy is? Hm?


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Valaki szokott itt válaszolni is, vagy csak írogatok itt, mint egy ....?


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Szóval csak írogassak be betűket?


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

á, b, c, cs, d, dz.....


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

dzs, e, é, f, g, h, i, í, j, k.....


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

l, ly, m, n, ny, o, ó, ö, ő....


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

p, q, r, s, sz, t, ty, u, ú, ü, ű.....


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Már a fele megvan.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

v, w, x, y, z, zs....


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Kifogytam a betűkből...


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Akkor most írok számokat.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Ide csak az ír, aki le akar valamit tölteni, ezért ír 20 valamit, majd nem is ír nagyon többet ide soha?


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Minek ez a szabály, tényleg nem értem. Ja, és ha túl gyorsan írok, akkor még le is szabályoz, h min. 20 másodperc legyen a két üzenetem között. Kösz! Pont erre érek rá!


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

De annyira szeretném megtanulni ezeket a Yiruma darabokat.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Már csak 3 üzenet. De ha ezt elküldöm, akkor már csak 2.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Yiruma zongorajátéka olyan gyönyörű, hogy a szívem olyan húrjait pendíti meg, amik még sosem szólaltak meg.


----------



## kunbarby (2010 Május 23)

Na, és ez az utolsó üzenetem. Mit is írjak? Nem tudom.


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

hm


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

kettő


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

három


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

négy


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

öt


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

hat


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

hét


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

nyolc


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

kilenc


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizenhárom


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

Hozzávalók

- 1 és 1/4 bögre liszt 
- 2 teáskanál sütőpor 
- 1 teáskanál szódabikarbóna
- 1 bögre cukor (porcukor, kristálycukor, barnacukor is lehet) 
- 1/2 bögre étolaj 
- 3 egész tojás 
- 2 bögre nyers, kislyukon reszelt sárgarépa 
- 1/2 bögre kókuszreszelék 
- 1/2 bögre durvára vágott dió, mandula 
- 1 citrom reszelt héja 

  
Elkészítés
1. Öntsük a hozzávalókat a felsorolás sorrendjében egy nagy keverőtálba, közben gyújtsuk be a sütőt.
2. A hozzávalókat alaposan keverjük össze (nem szükséges robotgép, kézzel is szépen el lehet dolgozni). 
3. A masszát öntsük kerek tortaformába, (ha nincs ilyened, egy hagyományos, magasabb falú tepsi is megfelel), és jól előmelegített sütőben kb. 30-40 perc alatt süssük készre.


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizenhat


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizenhét


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizennyolc


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## napfenyes (2010 Május 23)

és húsz...

Köszönöm szépen a 20 hozzászólás gyors lehetőségét!


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

hello


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

már 13


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

111444


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

1551551551551551


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

mindjárt 20


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

19...


----------



## erzsi228 (2010 Május 23)

Nekem nehéz lesz a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni, mert nem nagyon szeretek írni, de csak összejön. Esetleg megpróbálok feltölteni valami hangoskönyvet.


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

20 hhá jó ez az oldal


----------



## erzsi228 (2010 Május 23)

Sok érdekességet olvastam az Ezotéria fórumnál, ezért léptem be. Remélem ezután is tanulhatok tőletek.


----------



## kovnor (2010 Május 23)

viszlát!


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

3


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

6


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

7


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

11


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

16


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

17


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

18


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

19


----------



## kocsisj (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

*üdvözlet*

üdv!


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

*köszi*

Köszi a tippet


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

jó estét


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

engem a kecskeméti harangjáték érdekel


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

éljen


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

oda vagyok érte


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

soká


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

minden


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

"Mint száműzött


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

ki vándorol


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

a sötét


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

:11:


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

éjen át


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

s vad förgetegben


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

:nobeer:


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

nem leli


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

:4:


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

vezérlő


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)




----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

csillagát


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

az emberszív


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

tök szép nem?


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

is úgy


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

\\m/


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

bolyong


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Május 23)

\\m/:656:


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

:99:


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

oly


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

egyes-


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

szépen halad a gyűjtögetés


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

egyedül


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

mindjárt megvagyok


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

már csak 2


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

hazám


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

már csak 1


----------



## muhos (2010 Május 23)

Te Mindenem


----------



## Kicsuk (2010 Május 23)

Készen vagyok!!!


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

Történhet ilyen?


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

mondom, hogy 1


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

Helló!


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

aztán egyből jön a kettő


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

*Youve Got Mail*


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

már 3


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

lálálálá


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

négy na


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

sáláláláláá


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

szóval 20 mp kell két hozzászólás között...


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

tráláláláláláá


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

:d


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

akkor várunk 20 mp-t


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

6osss


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

tököm ebbe már, szopatnak rendesen na


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

után következik


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

a 8assss lálál mer egymá kimarad


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

ohoho


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

a kilenc pedig megette


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

nem


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

:11:


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

10 mint a tűz


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

rizigirl  csáó


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

11 a sikeres


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

rizigirl: dumáljunk már valamiről, annak legalább van értelme


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

:444:


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

12 a link szerető.. és hi!!


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

*nem*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

:..:


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

13 a várom


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

14


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

*12 a link szerető.. és hi!!*



rezeda1 írta:


> zsuzsanna03 írta:
> 
> 
> > Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> ...


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

14 és beszélgethetünk


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

15


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

:00:


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

16 - honnan írsz


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

15 az 15


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

2


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

34


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

kiss


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

és miért akarsz regisztrálni


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

16 és Budapest.. te?


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

4


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 23)

Ő tart életben ha meghalni vágyom
Szomjamat oltja, ha kiszáradnék
Elaltat csendben, ha nem jön az álom
Visszahúz akkor, ha elindulnék

Refr.:

Ahogy a rozsdafolt nő az elásott fegyveren,
Úgy nő a szívemben
A kétely, hogy megtettem
Mindent, amit magamtól tehettem
S bár célom el nem értem,
A kérdésed nem értem

Mesélek Neked erről a furcsa népről,
Mely a távolba réved s oly régóta vár,
Hogy testvér újból testvért ölelhessen
És eltűnjön végre minden gyűlölt határ

Csak úgy lesz egyben a test és a lélek,
Hogy törvénnyé válik ami érték volt rég
Hisz attól lesz örök és élő a nemzet,
Hogy magyar a kezdet, és magyar a vég

Refr.: 

S ahogy a rozsdafolt nő az elásott fegyveren,
Úgy nő a szívemben
A kétely, hogy megtettem
Mindent, amit magamtól tehettem
S bár célom el nem értem,
A kérdésed nem értem


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

5


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

én is bp


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

17.. én miért akarok? mert megláttam pár régi zenét amin felnőttem és kellenek


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

S bár célom el nem értem,
A kérdésed nem értem


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

19 és már csak egy kell


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

8


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

a


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

18 a vég kezdete xD


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

milyen zenéket, hány éves vagy... kész vagyok


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

9


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

19 és közeledünk


----------



## youngboy4fun (2010 Május 23)

vége


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

10


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

b


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

111


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

20... és most voltam épp 23 éves  és meseautó zenéi


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## rizigirl (2010 Május 23)

jejejejeyeeeeeeee


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

x


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

13


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

xx


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

412


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

xd


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

156


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

aaa


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

166


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

c


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

177


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

188


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

cccc


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

ddd


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

1999


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

20


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12345


----------



## rezeda1 (2010 Május 23)

21


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

ffd


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

43434


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123456


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234567


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

gg


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12345678


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

54fg


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123456789


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234567890


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12345


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

lkjh


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

gtzhu


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123456


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

fghjk


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234567


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

fghjkl


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

12345678


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

hkkfjcfcg


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

123456789


----------



## leemike123 (2010 Május 23)

1234567890


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

fghjktujkguéh


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

wololllé


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

ei9öuki


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

178897k


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

sdfghjklé


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

cvbnm,


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

qwertzuiop


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

wertzuioppkjh


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

sdfghjiuzt


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

weij


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

wertziojhg


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

lkjhgf


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

rtdhf


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

wertoilkmjn


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Hát akkor én is elkezdeném: 1


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

dokdjmnhbg


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Az én hozzászólásim azért jobb mint az előzőké


----------



## bachy (2010 Május 23)

yyxy


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Viszont úgy gyorsabb


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

tehát


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

1234567


----------



## asz74 (2010 Május 23)

411


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

511


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

911


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

ha ide 
beírok hússzor akk megvan a hozzászolásom?: vagy nekem kell kapni?


----------



## negedi13 (2010 Május 23)

Lehet hogy így a leggyorsabb?


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

még mindig csak 8


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

879öp


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

t788


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

de már halodok


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

kbkk bvlk


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

klbbjvc????


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

iopi


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

üüöúőú


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Már kérdeztem hogy: klbbjvc????


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

óüű


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

és senki nem válaszol????


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

897


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

tziu


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Hilfe!!!!


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Help!!!!


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

úáűő


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Már npustulnak az agysejtjeim...


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Söt már a szavakat is rosszul írom....


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

uiu89789


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

üóű


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

demárcsakhárom


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

kettő


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

Egy


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

óú
púlpáopúő


----------



## joesea (2010 Május 23)

s egy a ráadás! Hurrá!!!!!


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

oipi9öóü9


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

879ö


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

eeee


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

ő
éá


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

éá
áé
éá
éá


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

áááááá


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:d


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)




----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

Üzi.


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)




----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

!


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

?


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

Felet el ne fogadj! Egészet akarj és egészet adj!


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

fgzh


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

ukoziouiiouio


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:444:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:4:


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

ioioioioilolololololololoo


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

iopőjukk


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:0:


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

iii


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

10! \\m/


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

ko


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:00:


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

l


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

klo


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:11:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:idea:


----------



## Alice rider (2010 Május 23)

iopi
ú


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:23:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)




----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:..:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:ugras:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:lol:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:``:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

Ééés 20. kiss


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

21...?


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

*hozzászólás*

első hozzászólásom és köszönöm hogy itt lehetek


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

22...???


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

:66:


----------



## elpezrojo (2010 Május 23)

Xxiv.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Első hozzászólásom, sziasztok.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Na itt a második is.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

kicsit zavaró ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály-


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

No meg a 20 másodperces is.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Na mindegy, majd csak összegyűlik.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Ha lassan is.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

*hozzászólás*

ez lenne a harmadik


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Ez eddig hét volt. Kezdek fáradni.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Vagy már nyolc? Hm, megy ez...


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Ha az utókor számára csak ez a topik marad meg...


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Mundruczó Kornél filmjét széttapsolták a premieren.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Akkor igen rossz véleménnyel leszenek az elődeikről...


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

sportre írta:


> Mundruczó Kornél filmjét széttapsolták a premieren.



Hej, ha még jó is lett volna ráadásul...


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Egy gázálarcot viselő férfi éjszaka állított be Ercsiben egy házba, és savval permetezni kezdett.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Virtuális életünket online rosszfiúk szkennelik, amiből rájönnek, mikor üres a lakásunk, milyen autóval, hol parkolunk, vagy hogy férnek a bankszámlánkhoz.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Hazánkban az Ornish-program szívbetegek és 
emlőrákkal kezelt nők számára már elérhető.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Megnéztük, hogy veszi a 239-es vonalán futó új Ikarus és új Citadell busz a gellérthegyi...


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

sportre írta:


> Egy gázálarcot viselő férfi éjszaka állított be Ercsiben egy házba, és savval permetezni kezdett.



Ezt követően agyonverték... Meglehetősen bizarr. Körülbelül annyira értelmetlen, mint a kínai iskolai késelések.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Részeg barátunk kezet mos egy kis vizeletben.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Szaporodik ez.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Na, még egy nagyon kicsi.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Csapata szerint csodált csinált a magyar: tizennégy helyet javítva ötödiknek jött be a táv végén. A GP-ben Lorenzo oktatott.


----------



## paroaa (2010 Május 23)

Csak


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A 33 éves sztriptíztáncos mellműtétre készült, egy ultrahangos vizsgálatból derült ki, hogy babát vár.


----------



## paroaa (2010 Május 23)

egy


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Lianne Smith zacskóval fojtotta meg két gyermekét Lloret del Marban, miután férjét kiskorú szexuális zaklatása miatt letartóztatták.


----------



## paroaa (2010 Május 23)

könyvet


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

sportre írta:


> Megnéztük, hogy veszi a 239-es vonalán futó új Ikarus és új Citadell busz a gellérthegyi...



Jó lenne, ha pl. elektromosak lennének, vagy biodízel meghajtásúak. Japánban hangulatosak a sültkrupliszagú buszok


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Élete egyik legnehezebb versenyén, a Francia Nagydíjon 11 pontot szerzett a világbajnok motoros.


----------



## paroaa (2010 Május 23)

szerettem


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Az argentin közgazdász góljával lett bajnok, nyert kupát, BL-t az Inter, a válogatottba így se fér be.


----------



## paroaa (2010 Május 23)

letölteni


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

sportre írta:


> Lianne Smith zacskóval fojtotta meg két gyermekét Lloret del Marban, miután férjét kiskorú szexuális zaklatása miatt letartóztatták.


Majd társaságukban töltötte az éjszakát... Mindenkinek elment az esze...


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A honvédos Vaccaro a tizenegyest kihagyta, a felpörgő labdát, háttal állva is belőtte a Fradinak.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

paroaa írta:


> letölteni



Na, azt én is.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Idén is rossz idővel kezdődött a fesztiválszezon, de legalább Csillebércen lehetett metálkodni.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Igazából többek között a régi Galaktikákra fáj a fogam.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A második legjelentősebb szekcióban nyert 
a kövér ápolónő életét bemutató Pál Adrienn.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Az LA Times ranglistáján az Aranycsapat kapitánya megelőzte a vb-címig jutó Zagallót, Menottit.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Hangulatos lesz eBook readeren olvasni... Posztmodern életérzés.


----------



## zhathy (2010 Május 23)

Na. Megvan a 20. Már azt hittem, sosem.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Elvégeztem a dolgomat, mondta a portugál, és az ünneplés estéjén kibökte, a Real Madrid edzője lesz.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A Sajó és a Hernád miatt még ne lehet főutakat használni, de már apadnak a folyók északon.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

Észak-Korea megúszhatja, hogy elsüllyesztett egy déli korvettet, nemhogy háború, még súlyosabb szankciók sem valószínűek Kim Dzsongilék ellen.


----------



## sportre (2010 Május 23)

A XXI. század egyik legnagyobb hatású sorozata
hat évad után köszön el a képernyőtől.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,1*
Így tehát testvéreim, azzal az elhatározással mentem hozzátok, hogy az Istentől származó igazságokat egyszerűen fogom elmondani, nem pedig emberi bölcsességgel, vagy szónoki fogásokkal.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,2*
Elhatároztam, hogy csakis Jézus Krisztusról fogok nektek beszélni, és róla is csak úgy, mint aki meghalt a kereszten.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,3*
Amikor hozzátok érkeztem, gyenge voltam, féltem és reszkettem.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,4*
Beszédemet és tanításomat azonban nem bölcs szavak tették meggyőzővé. A Szent Szellem ereje mutatkozott meg, amikor beszéltem - ez volt a bizonyítéka annak, hogy igazat mondok!


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,5*
Ez pedig azért történt így, hogy hitetek alapja az Isten erejének megtapasztalása legyen.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,6*
Igaz, a szellemileg érett hívőket mégis tanítjuk a bölcsességre. Azonban ez egészen más, mint a jelenlegi világ bölcsessége. Más, mint azoknak a bölcsessége, akik most uralkodnak a világ felett. Hiszen ezek a vezetők el fogják veszíteni a hatalmukat.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,7*
Mi Isten bölcsességét tanítjuk, amelyet ő mindeddig titokban tartott. Ezt a bölcsességet már az idők kezdete előtt arra rendelte, hogy a mi dicsőségünkre legyen.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,8*
A világ felett uralkodó hatalmasok közül senki nem ismerte fel ezt a bölcsességet. Hiszen, ha felismerték volna, nem feszítették (ölték) volna meg a Dicsőség Urát (Jézust) a kereszten.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,9*
Mert azt mondja az Írás: „Amit szem még nem látott, fül soha nem hallott, amit emberi képzelet még soha ki nem talált, olyan dolgokat készített Isten azoknak az embereknek, akik szeretik őt.” 
 Ézs 64,4


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,10*
Nekünk azonban Isten mégis megmutatta ezeket a dolgokat a Szent Szellem által! Hiszen a Szent Szellem mindent kikutat, még magának Istennek a mélységes titkait és gondolatait is.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,11*
Hiszen egy bizonyos ember gondolatait is csak annak az embernek a szelleme ismeri igazán. Az emberek közül senki más nem ismerheti annak az embernek a belső dolgait. Ugyanígy, Isten gondolatait sem ismeri senki, egyedül Isten Szelleme.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,12*
Mi azonban nem ennek a világnak a szellemét kaptuk, hanem az Istentől származó Szent Szellemet. Őt Isten azért adta nekünk, hogy általa megismerhessük, amiket Isten - ingyen kegyelemből - nekünk ajándékozott.


----------



## bmaria11 (2010 Május 23)

ok


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,13*
Amikor ezekről a dolgokról beszélünk, nem az emberek bölcsessége szerint szólunk, hanem úgy, ahogy a Szent Szellem tanít: szellemi dolgokat szellemi módon magyarázunk.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,14*
De az az ember, aki nem szellemi, nem tudja felfogni az Isten Szellemétől származó dolgokat. Számára mindez csak bolondság. Egyszerűen képtelen megérteni a szellemi dolgokat. De ez nem is csoda, hiszen a szellemi dolgokat csak a Szent Szellem által lehet megérteni.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 23)

*1Kor 2,15*
A szellemi ember viszont mindent meg tud vizsgálni és érteni, és képes mindent helyesen mérlegelni és értékelni. Őt magát azonban senki sem tudja igazán megérteni. Mert, ahogyan az Írás mondja:


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*1Kor 2,16*
„Ki ismeri és érti az Úr gondolatait? és ki adhat tanácsot neki”? Bennünk azonban a Krisztus gondolatai és szándékai élnek, és az ő gondolkozásmódja szerint gondolkozunk. 
 Ézs 40,13 (Szeptuaginta)


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,2*
Prófétái által Isten már előre megígérte azt, amiről az örömhír szól. Ez az ígéret a szent Írásokban található. Az örömhír Isten Fiáról szól, Jézus Krisztusról, a mi Urunkról.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,3*
Ő, az emberi természetét tekintve, Dávid családjából született,


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,4*
de a Szent Szellem csodálatosan bebizonyította, hogy Jézus az Isten Fia, amikor őt a halálból feltámasztotta.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,5*
A mi Urunk, Jézus Krisztus által kaptam kegyelmet és apostoli megbízást, hogy az ő nevéért az összes nem zsidó népből származókat elvezessem a hitre és az engedelmességre.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,6*
Ti is ezek közül valók vagytok, akiket Isten arra hívott, hogy Jézus Krisztushoz tartozzatok.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,7*
Nektek írom ezt a levelet, akik Rómában (Kanadában, Magyarországon, vagy bárhol!) laktok, akiket Isten szeret, és elhívott, hogy saját népévé legyetek. Isten, a mi Atyánk és az Úr Jézus Krisztus adjon nektek kegyelmet és békességet!


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

*Róm 1,16*
Nem szégyellem az örömhírt, mert az az Istennek hatalma, amellyel megmenti mindazokat, akik őbenne hisznek. Ezt az örömhírt Isten először a zsidóknak, azután a nem zsidó népeknek ajánlotta fel.


----------



## Melcamie (2010 Május 24)

Köszi, hogy meg"hallgattatok"!


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Tényleg nem csak azért regisztráltam, hogy letölthessek könyveket


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Viszont itt tényleg iszonyatosan nagy választék található


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

nade, hogy gyorsan meglegyen a 20 most spammelek kicsit


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

bla


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

20 mp


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

pedig eltelt 20 mp


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

123


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

qwe


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

yxc


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

fgh


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

A lehetetlen nem létezik!


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Az csak 1 szó amivel a kis emberek dobálóznak


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

1 történet:


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Van 1 rendkívül híres golfozó. nem nevezem nevén.


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Ő rendszeresen üt olyan ütéseket amelyek hiba nélkül betalálnak a lyukba


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Az egyik verseny után riportot készít vele az egyik sportcsatorna riportere


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

- Uram ez gyönyörű játszma volt! Tényleg hatalmas tudással rendelkezik, de valljuk be őszintén szerencséje is volt


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

- Igen valóban szerencsém volt de képzelje hölgyem


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

Mindnél többet edzek, és gyakorlok annál többször van szerencsém


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

=)


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

:d


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

:d:d


----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

pff teleirkáltam mindent feleslegesen


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Celeborn (2010 Május 24)

^^


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

:u


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

Oo


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

zz


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

Gh


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

Zjk


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

fdf


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

daa


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

fsd


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

gdfhfgj


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

gfhjs


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

hks


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

jkh


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

ilil


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

fghjéé


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

dhj


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

asff


----------



## Brigikeeh (2010 Május 24)

ahf


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

7654


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

ztr


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

uztre


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

sziasztok 1.


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

helló 2.


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

*koszonom szepen*

koszi szepen a segitseget


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

üdv4.


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

messze még a 20...


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

sztem ez az 5.


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

20 üzenet x 20 másodperc az 400 másodperc ,6,6 perc mire jóvagyok..


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

hejehuja


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Hugsmoto (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

lárifári


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

fülemüle


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

a bűvös 10.


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

már csak 10


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

élnék Kanadában sztem


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

még 8-at, gyerünk, gyerünk!


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

mondom 7-et


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

jujujujjjj 6-ot


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

T-4 (elszámoltam lol)


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

tizenhetedik


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

tizennyóc


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

20-1


----------



## realp (2010 Május 24)

cváncig ó jee!


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

ihnkjb


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

cogito ergo sum


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

alfa


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

kora


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

reggel


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

van


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

15- muse


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

i hold


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

buenos dias


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

ac/dc


----------



## mercso12 (2010 Május 24)

please


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

Nagy birodalom vezetése, mint apró halakból eledel sütése.


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

12, 12


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

abcd


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

Nagy birodalom, síksági folyam.


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

Tégy tett nélkül.


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

szavamat megérteni könnyü


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

tudni a nem-tudást


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

123


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

jkl


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

nem szép


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

őszinte szó


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

*mimi*

1


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

a tudó nem beszél


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

jamaika a jamaikaiaké


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

55


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

miért nem?


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

mondd ki hogy jamaika a jamaikaiaké


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

kkl


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

soká lesz meg a 20


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

óó áá


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

juhé


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

neszójjáááá be


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

még 4


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

trittiri trattara


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

neked mindjárt meglesz


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

csak 3


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

kár hogy várni kell


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

nem is nehéz


----------



## szybi (2010 Május 24)

ne meg is van


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

lendva merre van?


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

na mindegy


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

magamban beszélek?


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

nem nem


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

de igen


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

de nem


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

de igen igen


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

nem mégsem


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

de mégis


----------



## Bajzy (2010 Május 24)

ahhh 20 mostmár befejeztem juhéé


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

Köszönöm a sok hasznos dolgot!


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)




----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)




----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

Gyereknapi akció van az Alexandra könyvesboltban!


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

35%


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

kedvezmény gyerekkönyvekre


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

)


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

www.zakuszkatyanya.hu


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

Érdekes és humoros valóság


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

...


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

Na ez már 11


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

Piszkos 12 - micsoda egy film


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

13 - a szerencsétlen számom történelemből


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

14 - nem is tudom mihez kötni


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

xvi kerület


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

17 meg 10 idegen igen


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

18 - felnőtté válunk?


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

19 - egy hiján 20


----------



## pamka (2010 Május 24)

és nincs tovább


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

20 hozzászólás? Ez nagyon sok!De majd valahogy megoldom!


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

2-hová tünt a kendőm?


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

3- majd haza várom


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

4-tiszta az ég


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

5-


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

*.*


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

még 19


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Dragonfly25 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

13.


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

12.


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

még 11.


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...9


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...8


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...7


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...6


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

de jó ez nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...5


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

remek ötlet nemtudom kié volt ,de hála neki


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

3............................


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

4.....ííííííííííííííííííííí


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...4


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

5................hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaahhahaha


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...3


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

6 naháááááááát már csak 14 van hátraaxD


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

...2


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

7 szóval 13


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

8 már csak 12 hogy bírom án azt kittee


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

9 talán szóval 11 mint izé..


----------



## estard1 (2010 Május 24)

Vége


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

10 már a felénél járok  ejejehaa


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

11 szóval csak 9 van hátra yD


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

12  nah


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

13 mint péntekóóóóóóóóóómenxD


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

14 és már csak 6 db és eljutok a végére


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

15 és cak 5 van hátra..kibírom


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

16 4 :d:d


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

17 kicsit 3


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

18 asszem jól számolom hogy már csak 2 van hátra??


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

19 ahahaxD


----------



## nixi1992 (2010 Május 24)

20 utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

a világűr miatt jöttem


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

ti. a magyar a világűrben lemezért. kell!
a magyar mars párthoz


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

a kanadai magyaroknak is megígérünk mindent, amire szükségük van
jöhetnek velünk


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

a marsra fel!!!!


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

csuhéjja!


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

ne értem, ha mindegy, minek kommentelek, akkor minek kell a 20??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

gyorsan értelmét veszti vagy megunom


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

mindazonáltallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

ez a 20 másodperces szabály is idegölőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

van ennek értelme???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

fenn lesz-e egyáltalán az a fájl?


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

Farkas, Magyari, Kubaszov


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

10?


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

fentről, hidd el, minden jobb


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

12. vagy nem?


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

namost: ez témába vág, ügye?


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

régóta én vagyok az


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

15. lesz ez. nemde? végülis jól elbeszélgetünk, elfórumozgatunk


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

letöltéééééééééééééééééééés és még 48 óra


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

17 alig van hátra


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

1234567891011121314151617181920!


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

181920!


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

1920!123456789101213141151617819871651678198761515515154406


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

Mmp 2010


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

20?


----------



## mmp2010 (2010 Május 24)

4847464544434241403938373635343332313029282726252423222120191817161514131211109876543210


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köszi


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

daray írta:


> köszi


123ghdgghdh


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

123456erewr


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)




----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

még köszi!


----------



## daray (2010 Május 24)

még köszi!még köszi!


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

elkestem?


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

Remelem nem


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

Multkor abbahagytam


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

gyksmaa


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

fjholm


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

szoval


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

mar csak 3


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

lkereng


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

msogtkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## erzsike2010 (2010 Május 24)

vegreeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

*Egy tragikus eset*​
*Egy tragikus eset,ami nem rég megesett.
Volt egy pár, mely szerelmes,szívük a szóra engedelmes.
Minden nap találkoztak,az életről együtt álmodoztak. ​Lassan eltelt a forró nyár,szívüket hűsítette az ár.
​*


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_A szerelem megmaradt,bár az idő elszaladt.
Egy napon veszekedtek,a dühtől mindketten reszkettek.
Egymáshoz bántó szavakat kiabáltak,a kezek most elválltak.
A szél egyre jobban fújt,a lányhoz egy kéz nyúlt._
_Karját megfogta,egyre jobban szorongatta.
Hiába védekezett,testével reszketett.
Hirtelen elengedte,a szépet elfeledte._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_A lányt erősen megütötte,akkor szívét is eltörte.
Gúnyosan mondta: nem kellesz,miattam többet nem szenvedsz.
Soha többé ne keress,engem Te ne szeress.
Megbánod, amit velem tettél,hogy ellenem vétkezni mertél._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_A srác a földre esett,szavakat keresett?
Kérlek ne féljél,pár perce még szerettél.
A lábai elé borult,hibájából okult.
De a lány meg nem bocsátott,szavakkal átkozott._
_Könnyek futottak végig az arcán,senki sem tudott segíteni bánatán.
_
_ 
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Elindult hazafelé,csendesen nézett maga elé.
Otthon a szobájában sírt,könnyeivel nem bírt.
Úgy döntött nincs miért élni,a világtól nem akar félni.
Elvesztette szerelmét,vele együtt az életét._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Levelet írt,közben pedig sírt.
Ekképp fogalmazta meg gondolatait,a rég elmúlt álmait._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Megbántottál Kedvesem,tönkretetted szerelmem.
Nincs miért élnem,már a boldogságot nem remélem._
_Ha majd értem szólnak a harangok,tudd, hogy most is Rólad álmodok.
Szívemet megsebezted,lelkemet rég elvetted._
_Utolsó napomon nem leszel velem,fájni fog ez nekem.
Egyedül teszem meg az utolsó lépést,érzem belül a halálnak tépését.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Síromhoz ne merj közel menni,se könnyeket ejteni.
Ha majd egyszer hiányzom,már nem haragszom,_
_Gyere majd ki, nézd, mit tettél,tudom, hogy sose szerettél.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Mindig is imádni foglak,egyszer új világba hozlak._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Befejezte a levelet,aláírásként egy könnycseppet ejtett.
Vitte csendesen magával,de nem találkozott a halállal.
Felmászott egy szikla tetejére,szüksége volt minden erejére._
_Utolsó pillantást vetett a tájra,emlékezett a szerelmes vágyra.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Könnyei patakként szaladtak,de ki nem apadtak.
Érted teszem,életem, elveszem.
A Nap szomorúan nézett,az Ő szíve is vérzett._
*Lassan zuhant a mélybe,senki se látta a csendes éjbe.
Még most is üvöltötte szeretlek,soha nem feledlek.
Lelke a magasba szállt,az angyala a felhőn állt.
*


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Meghalt érte,pedig senki nem kérte._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Meghalt!- a szél vitte,a srác el nem hitte.
Nem ment haza többé,a nyugalom az övé._
*Barátai napokon át keresték,hisz ők mindig is szerették.
*


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Egy csendes este megtalálták,de már vérben fagyva látták._
_Kezében a levél megcímezve,szíve el volt vérezve.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Az írás olvashatatlan,szíve hontalan._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Egy őszi napon eltemették,végleg elengedték._
_A koporsó hideg mint a jég,érte sírt az ég.
Valaki a kapuban várt,nem felejtette a szerelmes nyárt.
Talpig feketében,szerelme emlékében._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_A temetőben csendben állt,a szomorúság a szemében hált.
Még most se tudja elhinni,hogy szerelme mért akart elmenni?
Végleg eltűnt, itt hagyta,szívét a halálnak adta._
_Csendesen a sírhoz lépett,a fájdalomtól lelke égett.
A szemei bánatosak,az álmok fájdalmasak._
_Kint állt, de meg nem tudott szólalni,szinte sóbálvánnyá változott, nem tudott megmozdulni.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Egész este, csak várt, hogy majd hozzá szól,nem értette, hogy már minden holt._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Egész este, csak a koporsóra könnyeket ejtett,s belül szerelméért reszketett.
Órák teltek el végül elmondta: szeretlek,de érted már semmit se tehetek?_
_Mért hagytál egyedül,csend csak fájdalmat szül.
A csendben egy hang suttogott,az Ő hangja szívében búgott.._
_Azt hitte csak képzelődik,csak a hangjára emlékezik.
Előlépett egy angyal, talpig fehérben.szíve még égett a pokol tűzében._
_Tudtam, hogy eljössz értem Szerelmem,gyere fogd örökké az én kezem._
_Azt hittem, el tudlak majd itt feledni,de lelkem súgja Téged kell szeretni.
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Ezek voltak az utolsó szavak,ez volt a pillanat amikor összeértek az ajkak.
Jött a reggel, mennie kellett,kedvesétől könnyes búcsút vett._
_A srác könnyei csak folytak,szívéhez az ördög angyalai szóltak:
_


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)

_Vedd el az életed,hisz még, mindig szereted.
Megtette az életét elvette.
Vére a földre hullott,szíve csakis hozzá húzott._
_Újabb temetés, újabb könnyek,az angyalok ismét eljöttek.
Megölték magukat egy szerelemért,meghaltak egy szebb életért..._


----------



## kiki17 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

Süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

Süti, süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

Süti, süti, süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

4 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

5 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

6 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

7 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

8 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

9 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

10 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

11 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

12 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

13 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

14 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

15 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

16 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

17 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

18 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

19 süti.


----------



## Christofia (2010 Május 24)

Nagyon süti


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

11111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

11111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

111111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
1


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
11


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
1111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
11111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
1111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
11111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
111111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

1111111111
1111111111


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

szeretem a jo zeneket


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

:11:kiss
123456789


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

a filmeket


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

szóval 1


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

123456789


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

134


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

kedvenceim


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

mittomén mennyi


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

smokie sweet suzi quatro


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

niincs még 20?


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

7? :d


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

remek


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

abba boney m bee gees


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

öö nekem elvileg megvan a 20, de nem enged letölteni feltölteni h lehet?


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

police dire straits


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

modern talking blue system


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

1234567890


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

toto boston


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

middle of the road


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

gg


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

12346794641354


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

kiss123456789


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

deep purple


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

46132154 :11:


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

4654654654564654


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

led zeppelin


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

doors


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

jflsdk fslkdjfls


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

neil diamond


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

lkjlkfj g8eoryuifj gsldfk dfgsg


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

srtg ertg fgdsgfdsg


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

szoval..... ez van


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

dehat nincs mit tenni...


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

depeche mode


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

meg 6 kell


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

metallica forever


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

fleetwood mac


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

szeretem a zenet.... ez van


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

ennyi hozzaszolast.... miert nem csak 10et kell kuldeni?


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

iron maiden


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

meg 2.....


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

mivel


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

saga


----------



## stronger76 (2010 Május 24)

es hogyan


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

whitesnake


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

def leppard


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

chris rea


----------



## musztafa (2010 Május 24)

motorhead


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

Kis mulatság a rossz időkre  
- honnan ismered meg a topologistát?
- ???
- Nem tudja megkülönböztetni a fánkot a bögrétől


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

sziasztok!


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

‎mrmojo, ‎Takee tudnánk esetleg egymásnak segíteni... ?


----------



## Lali84 (2010 Május 24)

mi lehet az oka, hogy nem tudok letölteni, bár megvan a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

Hallottátok? Csak nemrég olvastam, hogy elment > Dio <, az egyik legimpresszívebb énekes és előadó, aki többek között a Black Sabbath és a Rainbow nagyszerű együttesek frontembere volt több kevesebb ideig. R. I. P. Dio


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

ez egy jó kérdés, ha már megvan a 20 hozzászólásod.. h miért nem tudsz letölteni..


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

miről lenne szó Aadria?


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Eltelt már a bűvös 48 óra a regisztrálásod óta,


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Csak arról, h számomra is meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás és jövő7en már tudjak én is letölteni..


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Keresek sok könyvet... hátha megvan ezen a területen.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

gigapédia egy kitűnő hely könyvekre, itt nem tudom, hogy vannak-e...


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Black Sabbath - jó zenekar, sőt, mikor legelsőnek hallottam a Paranoid című számukat... fiatal koromban emiatt kezdtem el a rock zenét szeretni, 'ez a szám volt az első"


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Gigapédia? köszönöm rá fogok keresni.


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

De a múlt héten, igaz az zene..de egy kedves barátom segített, mivel elmondtam neki, hogy mostanában olyan szívesen hallgatok 'komolyabb" zenét és itt megtalálta.. le is töltötte nekem. 
Havasi Balázs két albuma is megvan egy-egy lezárt fórumban - ha jól mondom. Csodálatos az új albuma is.. Te ismered, MrMojo?


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

milyen zenéket szeretsz? amit az előbb írtam, esetleg nem hallgatnád meg?
reklám célból -és milyen jól tették,sokan emiatt kattantak rá a művész zenéjére- fent van a neten az új albumának két száma.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

igen, épp mostanában a youtube-on hallgattam meg két Havasi számot meg egy interjút velük, tetszett, majd megkeresem...
ezen az oldalon tudsz regisztrálni: http://gigapedia.com/


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Itt vagy még MrMojo? remélem...
mivel a linket nem akarom még ide bemásolni, úgy emlékszem nenaon lehet, így inkább leírom. 
egy magyar oldalról lenne szó: book, ha ezt a keresőbe beírod, ahogy betöltődik az oldal, lesz egy gyorskereső...


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

ott beírod, h havasi és a Symphonic albumra és elő is adja, már ott fent elindíthatod. gyönyörű.. lehet engem is azért fogott meg, mert ennél az albumnál rengetegen zenélnek vele együtt, japán dobosok, és egy rockdobos. más mint ami fent van youtube-on. hidd el.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

igen, itt vagyok , hú, nem lehet linkelni? ez érdekes...
nem tudom mire gondolsz, rákerestem, de nem találom...


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Nahát, hogy ez eddig nem jutott eszembe!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Már nagyon szeretném a karaoke dalokat letölteni.


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

és már csak 8 hozzászólás!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Már csak 7


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Csak 6!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Már csak 5!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Na, már csak 4!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Három!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Kettő!


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

az előbb regisztráltam és a *A CanadaHun szabályzata* 
-ban mintha egy ilyet olvastam volna a III pontban...de lehet h valamit félreértettem.. 

azaz:

*III. Elvárások:*

*A CH nem engedélyezi:* 

.....
Linkek feltételét; 
* A topicockban reklámtevékenységet;

na mostmár nem tudom, félreértettem??


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Egy!


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Sikerült! Köszi, hogy kibírtátok!


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

szivesen..


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Mit értettél félre, kedves Aadria?


----------



## pannizizi (2010 Május 24)

Ja, közben vissza lapoztam az előző hozzászólásodra, és már felfogtam.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

okés, hát ilyeneket nem szoktam olvasni, de igazad van, máskor figyelek, remélem nem kapok büntit, kösz, hogy figyelmeztettél...


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo? Magyarországról mentél ki, v már kint születtél? Mármint ha nem baj h érdeklődök, pusztán kíváncsiságból...


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Bevallom Nektek, kedves ismeretlenek, hogy soha nem szoktam én se a reg során elolvasni a szabályzatokat, csak a pipát bekattintom és folytatom.. 
de ennél szóltak ismerősök, h tegyem meg...és másnaposan próbáljam felfogni  ez megy is több kevesebb sikerrel, de azért mégsem 100 %


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

nem, Mo-on születtem, meg itt is élek, csak tanulni és nyelvtanulni vagyok kint


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

*Köszi*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo? ha 'büntit is kapsz.." fellebbez! az írásaink úgy is itt maradnak, ha ezt is lezárják egyszer és itt meg is fogják találni, hogy csak nekem akartál segíteni. Ami nem hogy nem bűn  hanem kedves emberi tulajdonság, nem?
de a korábbi kérdésemre kapok választ?


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

bocs, most láttam, h már megírtad... és mióta vagy kint?

illetve a szokásos kérdés: Tényleg olyan sokat esik az eső??


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

persze, Aadria 
lassú most a netem, de ami eszembe jut, hogy milyen zenéket hallgatok? ha erre gondolsz, akkor hát én nagy Doors fan vagyok


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

Tam, jól tudsz számolni!


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo!nem az a lényeg -tudom, h morgolódhatsz rajta..-h lassú, hanem h tudsz netezni.. így azért tudod tartani a kapcsolatot az itthoni emberkéiddel,barátaiddal, rokonnak, nem?


----------



## flexysanyi (2010 Május 24)

hello!
Friss regim van gondoltam gyorsan beütök 20 hozzászólást!ez az első


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

sokan így kerültünk mi is ide..  szia sanyi


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

tavaly szeptemberbe mentem ki, esik persze, de gyorsan jön, esik aztán hamar elmegy, fura időjárás, de szokható 
persze tartom az itteniekkel a kapcsolatot, sokat mailezek, skype, tehát megvan a kapcsolat, csak most valamiért vacakol a net


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 24)

20! És még várok 2 napot !
Ez egy értelmes szabály!
Sziasztok: Tam(ás)


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

hát persze Tam. szia


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

ki mit tid a kimondhatatlan nevű vulkánról  ?


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo. nézem itt az ablakot ahol az üzit lehet rögzíteni..itt is van link-es lehetőség...akkor ez miért van itt? nemtom..


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

amelyik milliárdos károkat okozott? vagy már van másik is?


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

igen, látom én is, nem tudom miért van itt...


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

az izlandira gondolok, de most állítólag az Etna is elkezd pöfékelni...


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

szép...egyszer olyan szívesen megnéznék egy vulkánt közelről...


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

gyönyörű lehet, valóban, azt hiszem nemrég egy német pasas, fényképész csinált egy fotósorozatot róla, de már nem tudom, hogy hol néztem meg... bár hatalmas károkat okozott tényleg, sajnálom az izlandiakat, nem voltam még ott de szívesen elmennék oda, csak filmeken láttam az ottani életet pl. a zseniális 101 Reykjavík-ban, ismered?


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

engem is nagyon aggaszt hogy fogom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

csipkebogyo

nagyon köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

remélem mihamarabb állandó tag leszek


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

nem jut más eszembe


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

hamarosan itt a nyár


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

hnm


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

a á b c cs d dz dzs e é f g gy h i í j k l ly m n ny o ó ö ő p q r s sz t ty u ú ü ű v w x y z zs


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

szép idő van


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

még mindig kell 7 üzi


----------



## Takee (2010 Május 24)

végre lehet motorozni


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

már csak 6


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

el kell h mondjam... az űrbe való utazás is lehetetlennek tűnik.... meg még sok más minden... de ez a net is olyan, néha hihetetlen...
most beszéltem két uncsitesómmal skype-on, az egyik Németországban dolgozik, a másik Amerikában nyaral...több ezer km-re és mintha itt lenne mellettem..


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

számolok visszafele


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

már csak kettő és közel a cél


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

ez az utolsó remélem


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

megvan a húsz üzenet


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

pl. a zseniális 101 Reykjavík, nem nemismerem, de rá fogok keresni. köszönöm


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo, örülök h beszélgettünk. remélem még találkozunk.
most lassan mennek kell, vagy egy kis munkám, amit el kell h végezzek...


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

*rt*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 köszönöm


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

*s*

20 hozzásazólás


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

egyelőre sziasztok, később még lehet h felnézek hozzátok.

puszi mindenkinek. MrMojo, neked külön.


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

kell az a zene , ne haragudjatok...


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

ez lesz a 7.


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

és még 12 sec.


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

9. íme


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

és egyben a 10.


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

11.:d


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

óóóh és még valami MrMojo, Havasi új albumának számait majd meghallgatnád akkor legalább az én kedvemért, kérlek, szerintem még egy Doors fan-nak is be fog jönni. 
mikor legelsőnek hallgattam, olyan szinten rákattantam, hogy egész nap ezt a két számot oda-vissza.. megállás nélkül. tudod a magyar oldal (.hu) és előtte az hogy book.
ott rákeresel havasi balázsra és az új album a Symphonic és ott lesz fent a The Storm és a Lacrimosa című számai... puszi


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

bagg


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

14. :d


----------



## Aadria (2010 Május 24)

MrMojo, nézd át a régebbi üzit, ha nem láttad...


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

és már csak 6 beszólás....


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

16 a kedvenc számom


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

...de ez kit érdekel...


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

... már nem tudom h hol járok...


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

19. eszembe jutott


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

...és a várvá-várt 20. (század)


----------



## oceanbandi (2010 Május 24)

+1 a ráadás és léptem, köszi, sziasztok!!!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

ha
2 + 3 = 10
7 + 2 = 63
6 + 5 = 66
8 + 4 = 96
akkor
9 + 7 = ????


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Lassú ez az oldal


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Úgy látom, összesen 4-en használjuk jelenleg az oldal, hát jól le is terheljük


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Melyik a következő számsor 6. számjegye? 
1, 2, 6, 42, 1806, ?


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Dihidrogén monoxid - no comment, this is USA... 


Az Eagle Rock középiskola diákja nyerte el az első díjat az xxxx év április 26-án megrendezett Idaho Falls középiskolai Tudományos Konferencián. A dolgozatával azt akarta bemutatni, mennyire rá vannak már hangolódva az emberek a tudománnyal való handabandázásra, és a környezet lerombolásától való félelemre. Elkészített egy felhívást a "dihydrogén monoxide" vegyület betiltására, és utána megnézte, mennyire tudja meggyőzni az embereket, hogy aláírásukkal támogassák. 


A betiltás támogatására a következő okokat hozta fel: 
1. a vegyület erőteljes izzadást és hányást képes okozni 
2. a savas esők egyik fő komponense 
3. gáznemű halmazállapotban égési sérüléseket okozhat 
4. nagy mennyiségű belélegzése fulladást okoz 
5. hozzájárul a természet eróziójához 
6. erősen csökkenti az autófékek hatékonyságát 
7. kimutattak rákos daganatokban. 


A diák 50 embert kért fel a betiltást sürgető felhívás aláírására. 


Negyvenhárom (43) aláírta. 
Hat (6) azt mondta, még gondolkodik. 
Egy (1) tudta mindössze, hogy a vízről van szó. 


Az eredményhez nem kell kommentár.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

HOGY HIVJÁK?

A vámpírok adminisztrátorát? 
Vérelszámoló

Magyarul a sexshop-ot?
Ivarcikk bolt

Az okos kisfiú nagyszülőjét?
Agymama

A 3 dimenziós szekeret?
Térfogat

Az V.kerület orvosát?
Dr. Oetker

A tréfás kávéfőzőt?
Mokka mester

Az olvasó juhászt?
Nyájas olvasó

A hortobágyi rendőr kutyáját?
Pulice

Az átlátszó kutyát?
Nejlon tacskó

Az első osztályú birkát?
Juh ász

A cigány benzinkutast?
Agipsy

A borostás papot?
Szőrzetes

A töröttlábú cigányt?
Gipszi

A mozigépész feleségét?
Matiné

Az elefántok társadalmi krízisét?
Ormányválság

A félénk tolltartót?
Attól tartó

Kombi ur feleségét?
Kombiné

A görög kifőzdést?
Abrosz Tisztakosz

A gyors zsidó papot?
Mihama rabbi

A vegetariánus vámpirt?
De ne vért

Az izraeli jégtáncost?
Majse Greestem

A fiú kollégiumot?
Kan tár

A vallásos szuperhősöket?
Á men

A görög kártyást?
Namilesz Teosztasz

A finn kidobóembert?
Halja Menjeninnen

A finn sífutót?
Porho Hessinnen

Az erős WC-pucolót?
Budi builder

A cukrásztanuló vizsgadolgozatát?
Desszertáció

A cseh adóellenőrt?
Holacsek

A hülye pincért?
Éttermi fogyatékos

Spanyolul az abortuszt?
Adios embrios

Az orosz számítógép hálózatot?
Nyet work

A sivatagi kocsmát?
Porozó

Röntgen úr feleségét?
Röntgenné, Ultra Ibolya

Az alacsony professzort?
Mikro professzor

Ben Hurt kiskorában?
Hurka

Péter Pán öccsét?
Marci Pán

A tetovált bálnát?
Ábrás cet


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

1. hét

Hétfő
Bevittek az előzetesbe. Van itt néhány nagydarab, tetovált rab. Főleg gyilkosok és rablógyilkosok. Elmondtam, hogy nálam találtak egy másolt CorelDraw-t. Elsápadtak, majd tisztelettel arrébb húzódtak. Az egyik felajánlotta, hogy szívesen kitisztítja majd a cipőmet, ha igényt tartok rá. Talán nem lesz itt annyira rossz.

Kedd
Beszélgettem a cellatársaimmal. Az egyik gyilkos elmondta, hogy 5 évet is kaphat, de lehet hogy 3 év múlva szabadon engedik mert hirtelen felindulásból ölt. A másik ittasan elütött egy asszonyt, 3 évet kaphat, de lehet hogy 2 év múlva elengedik mert a nő szabálytalanul közlekedett. Mondtam, hogy a másolt CorelDraw miatt 8 évet is kaphatok, de lehet, hogy leviszik 7 évre mert a saját gyári példányomról készített biztonsági másolat volt.

Szerda
Ma kihallgattak a rendőrök. Azt mondták, bizonyítsam be az eredeti CD-vel, hogy a Corel az enyém volt. Mondtam hogy a Corel 2, amit nálam találtak, csak diszkeken jelent meg, ezért is másoltam CD-re. Azt mondták, ne próbáljak trükközni, ők okos rendőrök, "mink to-vább-kép-zé-sen is vótunk" (így mondták) és tudják hogy minden program CD-n jelenik meg.
Végem van.

Csütörtök
Kínozni kezdtek!
Behoztak egy számítógépet, a hóhér a szemem láttára leszedte róla a Linuxot, és felrakta rá a Windowst!

Péntek
Tovább kínoznak!
Arra kényszeríttettek, hogy Windows 95-öt telepítsek! 3,5"-es diszkekről!

2. hét

Hétfő
Miután látták hogy nem török meg, magánzárkába tettek. Nem én vagyok a zárka első lakója. Van itt egy falhoz láncolt csontváz, a kezében néhány Polimer kazettával. Manic-Miner, Jetpac, The Hobbit, ilyesmik vannak ceruzával ráírva.
A falra valaki körömmel néhány Photoshop serial numbert kapart. Az utolsót már nem tudta befejezni...
Ma éjszaka megjelent a csontváz szelleme. Dömötör Flatline a neve. ZX Spectrumos kazettákat másolt dupla kazettás magnón, ezért zárták el, aztán itt felejtették és éhen halt. Azóta itt kísért.

Kedd
Bejött az ügyvédem. Azt mondta, a szerzői és a szomszédos jogok megsértésével vádolnak. Megkért, áruljam el neki, mit szereztem a szomszédomtól, és mivel sértettem meg a jogait.
Nem tudom, hogy az ügyvéd mennyire felkészült a témában, de rossz előérzetem van.

Péntek
Kopogást hallottam a zárka falán. Rájöttem, hogy valaki a Linux kernel bináris kódját kopogja. Válaszoltam neki, és most hexában kopogva beszélgetünk. Ő is CD-k miatt ül. Smiley-kat hogyan lehet hexadecimálisan kódolni?
Egyre többen szállnak be a kopogós levelezésbe. Most már levelezési listaként kopogunk.
Dömötör lett a mailer daemon.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Tóth Béla, az asszisztensem mindig
keményen dolgozik az irodájában. Béla függetlenül dolgozik, nem
pazarolja a cég idejét azzal, hogy a kollégákkal beszélget. Béla soha nem
tagadja meg másoktól a segítséget, és mindig
időre fejezi be a kiadott munkát. Bélánk gyakran sok időt tölt az
elkészítendő munkájával, hogy befejezze azt, néha folytatja az
ebédszünetben. Béla egy olyan személyiség, hogy abszolút nincs
kétség afelől, hogy alapos és széles körű saját területén a
szaktudása. Úgy gondolom, Bélát nyugodtan lehet
egy igazi nagyágyúnak nevezni, akit nem lehet
nélkülözni. Következésképpen azt ajánlom, hogy Bélát
léptessék elő. Erről a javaslatot majd
el kell küldeni minél hamarabb.

Aláírás: Kovács József "

Hamarosan érkezett egy kis kiegészítés a levélhez:
"Béla a hátam mögött állt, és olvasta a levelet, miközben írtam. Kérem, csak a páratlan sorokat (1, 3, 5 stb.) olvassa el, ezek tartalmazzák a valódi véleményemet."


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Beosztottak/munkatársak jellemzése:

"Legutóbbi jelentésem óta a kolléga elérte képességei mélypontját, és elkezdett ásni."

"Az emberei bárhová követnék, de csak morbid kíváncsiságból."

"Jobb lenne, ha ez az ember nem szaporodna."

"Ennek az embernek kivan mind a négy kereke, de hiányzik közülük az a valami, ami összetartaná őket."

"Jól dolgozik, ha állandó felügyelet alatt áll és sarokba van szorítva."


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Miért jobb a horgászat, mint a nők? 


1. Egy szép, nagy gilisztától egy hal mindig izgalomba jön. 
2. Egy sör bőven megteszi előjátéknak. 
3. Két óra teljes csend (ezt egy nőnél is elérheted, de az sokba fog kerülni...) 
4. Csak a lábadra kell gumit húzni. 
5. Ha egy hosszabb botra van szükséged, bármikor vehetsz egyet. 
6. A halak mindig tudják, mikor maradjanak csendben. 
7. A halat megfűszerezheted, hogy jobb legyen az íze. 
8. Egy hal ugyanúgy ráharap egy 60 éves, mint egy 20 éves pasi kukacára. 
9. Sosem neveznek szemétnek, ha visszadobsz egy rusnya halat. 
10. A halak mindig örülnek, ha idő előtt elcsomagolod a botod és elmész. 
11. Akár tíz halat is hazavihetsz, mégsem sértődik meg egyikük sem. 
12. Egy halat akkor is boldoggá teszel, ha túl gyorsan vágsz be. 
13. Egy hal nem törődik vele, mekkora botod van.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Miben jobbak a kutyák mint a nők?

1. A kutyád szülei soha nem látogatnak meg.
2. A kutya soha nem telefonál.
3. A kutya örül ha a barátaid megállnak nálad egy italra.
4. A kutya nem várja el, hogy felhívd ha késel.
5. Minél később érsz haza annál nagyobb örömmel üdvözöl.
6. A kutya nem jár bevásárolni.
7. A kutyát nem érdeklik a virágok, felköszöntések és az ékszerek.
8. A kutya soha nem elégedetlen a testeddel.
9. A kutya nem hagyja, hogy valamilyen újság irányítsa az életét.
10. A kutya soha nem bírálja a cselekedeteidet.
11. A ketya nem kíváncsi a többi kutyára, melyek valamikor voltak neked.
12. A kutyára soha nem kell várnod, mindig kész azonnal indulni.
13. Az idő melyet a kutya a fürdőszobában tölt kimerül egy gyors ivásban.
14. A kutya nem hord az íróasztalodra tízórait.
15. A kutya soha nem veszi kölcsön az ingedet.
16. A kutya nem kapcsolja ki a TV-t ha focit nézel.
17. Több kutyát is tarthatsz legálisan.
18. A kutya nem tud beszélni.

Miben egyforma a kutya és a nő.

1. Képesek megenni egy kiló csokoládét együltő helyükben.
2. Nem értenek a focihoz.
3. Nagyszerűen tettetik, hogy minden szavadat értik.
4. Szeretik ha simogatják őket.
5. Nem bízhatod rájuk a hitelkártyádat.
6. Soha nem tudhatod, hogy valójában mit gondolnak.

Miben jobbak a nők mint a kutya.

1. A szexuális kapcsolat nőkkel társadalmilag elfogadottabb.
2. Testhez állő ruhában a nők jobban néznek ki.
3. A női mellek -habár csak kettő van belőlük- sokkal érdekesebbek.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

8 legrosszabb dolog, ami a bőr- és nemibeteg gondozóban megtörténhet 
1. A beutalóját a munkahelyére kézbesítik, majd kiteszik a hirdetotáblára, mert el volt írva a neve. 
2. A Fókusz éppen abban a váróban forgat, ahol Ön a háttérben ül. Este a TV elott már a gyerekek is kiabálnak, hogy ott van apu, az éjszakai ismétlést pedig már egy körtelefon után az összes rokon nézi. 
3. Amikor bemegy, hangosan kiabálják a nevét, a címét majd azt, hogy kérjük ne érjen hozzá a kilincshez. 
4. A nővérben felismeri azt a nőt, akivel tegnap este vacsorázott először. Ráadásul az ő kezéből ette meg a savanyított karfiolt. 
5. Hiába próbálja a várakozóknak beadni, hogy egy anyajegy miatt jött, mert átterelik a nemi részlegre. 
6. Amikor megkérdezik, hol fáj, begörcsöl és egyetlen megfelelő szinonima sem jut az eszébe 
7. Elájul, amikor kiderül, hogy nem csak sztetoszkóppal fogják meghallgatni, ráadásul közlik, hogy hátkopogtatással nem lehet nemi betegséget diagnosztizálni. 
8. A vizsgálat végén az orvos csipesszel veszi el a hálapénzt. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Önnek ritka egzotikus betegsége van 
1. Amikor első eszméletvesztése után felébred, az E.T.-bol ismeros hermetikusan elzárt sátorváros fogadja, ám E.T.-t nem látja sehol. 
2. Nem tud kapaszkodni a buszon, mert fékezésnél a fogódzkodón maradnak kezei 
3. Az orvos kéri, hgy inkább utalja át a hálapénzt. 
4. Az Életben maradtak stábja a nővérrel folytatott beszélgetés után visszafordul. 
5. A kórlapján összesen egy halálfej, valamint egy kérdőjel található. 
6. Nem kell visszamennie a leletéért. 
7. Miután átnyújtja a TB kártyáját, elégetik. 
8. Az elso telefon után az orvos kéri, hogy inkább faxon küldje el a tüneteit. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Ön nem a legjobb fogorvost választotta 
1. A kezelés elején kauciót kell adnia, ha közben eltörne a fúró vagy megsérülne a szék. 
2. A doki altatásban végzi a fúrást is, mert remeg keze és nem tudja kiszámítani, melyik testrészen okoz majd fájdalmat. 
3. A nyálelszívót ultrás vízzel öblítették le, ezért folyamatosan szappanbuborékokat fúj. 
4. A kezelés alatt az orvos végig megpróbál beszélgetni Önnel, majd amikor Ön válaszolni próbál, belefúr a nyelvébe. 
5. A fogfehérítés után nem megy ki a szájából a magasfényu zománcfesték szag, ráadásul hátul össze is ragad. 
6. Az új protézisében többször is megharapja a manduláját, mert fordítva szerelték be. 
7. Megpróbálja bedugni az Ön szájába a fejét, hogy a novért szórakoztassa. 
8. Kihúzza két metszőfogát is, mert árnyékolja a bölcsességfogát tömés közben. 


8 ok, amiért jó atomerőmű mellett lakni:

1. Nincs szükség mikrohullámú sütőre, az ételt elég beletenni egy fazékba, és ha az erőmű felől fúj a szél öt perc alatt ropogós.
2. A közeli tavacskánál télen is kellemes strandidő van.
3. Nem terem parlagfű, mert a gyakori tüntetések alkalmával mindet letapossák a környezetvédők.
4. Háború esetén nem kell azon izgulni, hogy vajon minket is bombáznak-e.
5. Olcsó az ingatlan, mégse veszik meg németek.
6. Izgalmasabb a kertészkedés, és hatlábú kutyánkkal szerepelhetünk a Fókuszban.
7.Sose fogy ki a melegvíz.
8. Ha véget ér a tévéműsor, valamit akkor is sugároznak.



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami az EU-népszavazáson történhet 
1. Aki nemmel szavaz, azt itt hagyják a Balkánon. 
2. Tömegverekedés tör ki azok között, akik sok mindenben nem értenek egyet, de igennel szavaznak. 
3. A Szavazólapon nyomdahiba miatt az olvasható: Kívánja-e, hogy Magyarország csatlakozzon az Euró punióhoz? 
4. Olyan kevesen mennek el, hogy végül Románia része leszünk. 
5. Gyozike három keresztet tesz, mert azt hiszi, alá is kell írni a szavazólapot. 
6. Kiakad a 181-es szám, mert mindenki tudni akarja, mi a jó válasz. 
7. Döntetlen lesz. 
8. A szavazatok összeszámolása közben Baló György leissza kólával a központi számítógépet, ezért csak a következo fordulóban csatlakozhatunk. 



Tíz jótanács az elkövetkezendő büfészezonra 
Itt a nyár, kinyitottak a III. osztályú vendéglátóipari egységek. Fontos tudnunk azonban, mire kell vigyáznunk, mifajta szalmonella és egyéb járványgócoktól kell magunkat távoltartani. Következzen tehát… 
1. Nem minden döglött, ami étel. 
2. Ha nem mozog, attól még gyanakodjunk. 
3. A büfés is ember, de sosem téved a saját kárára. 
4. Két lába van a csirkének, kirántva azonban minimum négy. 
5. A Hot dog nevét vegyük komolyan. 
6. Egy liter narancsléből hígítás nélkül másfél liter narancslé adható el, ügyesen kimérve, tíz liter narancslé áráért. Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy pluszban ne hígítanák a narancslevet. 
7. Az összeadás szubjektív művelet. 
8. Ha nem kérünk csípőset, akkor is rak bele büdöset.Ha büdöset nem rak bele, meg sem kérdezi a csípőset. 
9. Nincs frissen sült, csak gyors mikró. 
10. A gépi kólát is emberek csinálják. 



Nyolc dolog, ami legjobban fáj egy balett-táncosnak 
1. Nyújtás közben a sarka beleakad az arany fülkarikájába. 
2. Pont azután csörren meg a partner telefonja, miután három méter magasra feldobta. 
3. Az előadás előtt derül ki, hogy csak harmincnyolcas cipő van, a lába viszont negyvenkettes. 
4. A frissen felmosott színpadon egy két méteres ugrás után csinálja meg az első spárgáját, ám ezután 25 öltéssel kell összevarrni. 
5. A rendező ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy a Hattyúk tavában az XL-s méretu herceg is S-es cicanaciban táncoljon. 
6. A kardtánc közben a kardhüvely beszorul a lába közé, majd amikor ezt követően tehetetlenül térdel, egy tatár lendületből, spiccel beleugrik a szájába. 
7. Partnere háromszor próbálja meg lendületből felemelni, de mind a háromszor a feje fölött van egy erkély. 
8. Annak ellenére, hogy az elso őszi eloadáson húsz percig kell spiccen állnia, egész nyáron nem vágta le a lábkörmeit. 



A 8 leghülyébb rekordkísérlet 
1. Egy levegővel a Fujira és vissza. 
2. A világ tíz legmagasabb hegycsúcsának meghódítása, fogkefe és fésű nélkül. 
3. A Déli Sark két láda sörön, mert jobban csúszik. 
4. Szabad tüdővel a Mariana-árokban. 
5. Egy zoknival a Szaharán át. 
6. A legtöbb eltöltött óra az Interneten védőháló nélkül. 
7. 80 nap alatt föld körül rükvertzben 
8. Alagút átúszás bekötött szemmel, csúcsforgalomban éjjel, fekete ruhában.. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami megtörténhet egy kerékpártúrán. 
1. Egy pihenő alatt a kerékpárokról ellopják az összes nyerget. 
2. Hegymenetben mindig szembe fúj a szél. Ereszkedéskor pedig hátulról. 
3. Az első defekt során kiderül, hogy a javítókészlet csak traktorbelsőt és egészségügyi gumit tartalmaz. 
4. Aki félpucéran teker, leég, aki pulóverben, hőgutát kap. Aki pedig mindkettot megúszta, azt megcsípi egy darázs. 
5. A pénzfeldobással kisorsolt túravezető véletlenül kettot lapoz az útikönyvben, ami miatt 30 km-en át bokáig éro homokban kell gázolni az Andrássy kastélyhoz, amit 40 éve lebontottak. 
6. Este a sötétben egy katonai gyakorlótéren verik fel sátraikat, ahol minden hajnalban éles lőgyakorlatot tartanak. 
7. Egy tiszapart csárdában összekeverednek a csomagok a vizitúrázókéval, így a másnapi felhoszakadást nem esőkabátban, hanem mentőmellényben kell átvészelniük. 
8. A túra végére lábai annyira elszoktak a járástól, hogy a lépcsőházban ötször esik el a liftig, és a szomszédok azt gondolják, hogy részeg. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami vizitúrán elofordulhat 
1. Az alacsony vízállás miatt, a háton kell vinni a kenut. 
2. Nem fér el a tizenkét láda sör, és amikor a két hajó közé kötözik a partmenti vendéglőből lopott vasasztalt, elsüllyednek. 
3. Valamennyi kempingben este diszkót tartanak, ezért csak napközben lehet aludni. Éjjel viszont tilos vízreszállni, úgyhogy elcserélik a hajókat egy platós Ifára, hogy azzal folytassák Tisza túrát. 
4. A folytonos esőzés miatt nem lehet száraz gallyat gyüjteni, ezért hidegen állítják össze a lecsót és a halászlét is, amitől mindenki hasmenést kap. 
5. Az evező úgy feltöri mindenkinek a tenyerét, hogy három napig nincs ember, aki egy konzervet ki bírna nyitni. 
6. Mivel elmaradtak a többi túrázótól, megkérnek egy jetsky-st, hogy segítsen utólérni a többieket, de 160-nál mindenki kiugrál félelmében. 
7. Olyan sok a szúnyog, hogy igazoltatásnál senkit sem ismernek fel a vizirendorök. 
8. Véletlenül beleeveznek a a célfotóba a kajak kenu eb-n. 



11 legrosszabb dolog, ami motorozás közben történhet 


1. Ugratáskor a protézise kiugrik és elgurul a sisakban, majd minden gyorsításkor tarkón harapja. 
2. A házilagosan készített chopperen annyira hátra kell dőlni, hogy csak periszkóppal látja az utat. 
3. Vagánykodásból a siófoki szállodasoron full gázzal indul, csak azt felejti el, hogy előtte a villanyoszlophoz láncolta a mocit. 
4. Egykerekezés közben éjszaka kikanyarodik elé egy kamion, mert nem látja az első lámpát. 
5. Mosolyogva, nyitott sisakkal belemotorozik egy méhrajba. Mire kijönnek a mentők, a feje annyira feldagadt, hogy lángvágóval szabadítják ki. 
6. A pusztavacsi motoros találkozón egy rokker félbehajtja a Bebettáját. 
7. Az autópályán a motor 180-ra gyorsul fel, ő viszont csak 50-re. 
8. Véletlenül a hamutartó helyett a nyitott benzintankba hamuzik. 
9. A McDrive helyett az autómosóba hajt be. 
10. A tárcsafék feltekeri a haját ezért minden gázadásnál ötszázszor fejeli le a műszerfalat. 
11. Egy gólya kenődik fel a motoros szemüvegére. 



8 legrosszabb mondat, amit a strandon ismerkedéskor mondhatunk 
1. Azért napozok zokniban, mert itt annyi mindent el lehet kapni. 
2. Te nem izzadsz a műszálas cuccokban, mert én hihetetlenül bepállok 
3. A gyerekek ott játszanak a medencében, megmutassam őket? 
4. Tetszik a tested, úgyhogy ha nem akarsz, nem kell beszélgetnünk. 
5. Ha veszel magadnak egy virslit, meghívlak a mustárra. 
6. Anyámmal vagyok, de bármikor elmehetek a büfébe. 
7. Ne haragudj, Józsi vagyok, vállalkozó, leejtettem a kocsikulcsom. Egy Mercédesz csillag van rajta, nem láttad véletlenül? 
8. Ha akarod, végigúszom a 25 méteres medencét egy levegővel. 



A Nyolc legrosszabb mondat egy fizetőpincértől 
1. 4.312.020 ft, maradhat? 
2. Kivegyem a legyet, vagy hozzak egy másik levest is? 
3. Volt egy ásványvíz, 6200. KAPTAM EGY tízezrest, ha tetszik adni egy százast, visszaadok ötszázat. 
4. Ja, és ha baj lenne az eperlevessel, tessék inni sok folyadékot! 
5. A két üveg bordeauxi azért nem jön ki négyezerből, mert az 1789 nem az ára, hanem az évjárata. 
6. Köszönöm, de nem fogadhatok el borravalót, amíg nincs meg az ANTSZ jelentés. 
7. A gombapörkölt receptjét megtalálják a Poirot Tiranában nyomoz 24. oldalán, 
8. Hazaviszik a kutyának?! Be van oltva szopornyica ellen? 



A 8 legrosszabb mondat, amit szakításkor mondhatunk 
1. Ne haragudj, amikor megláttalak, még nem tudhattam, hogy szoláriumban dolgozol. 
2. Az az igazság, a végén már anyádat is jobban szerettem. 
3. Tudom, hogy tíz év után fáj a szakítás, de Arsenal meccs van este a tévében, úgyhogy hello. 
4. Biztos nem lettél volna rossz az ágyban, ha kipróbáljuk. 
5. Tudod, azt szerettem meg a legjobb barátnodben, hogy mennyivel jobban megértette a veled kapcsolatos problémáim, mint te. 
6. Ha akarod, még utoljára ihatsz a jaffámból, de csak a saját szívószáladdal. 
7. A ruháiddal nem kell foglalkoznod, már tegnap kidobtam őket. 
8. Kifizetnéd akkor a vacsorát? 


8 legrosszabb dolog, ami egy chippendale fiúval megtörténhet

1. Annyi testolajat tesz fel, hogy nem marad fenn a bőrnadrágja. 
2. Be kell ugrania egy kollégája helyére, de csak akkor döbben meg igazán, amikor a szám elején a nyakába tesznek egy hat méteres kígyót. 
3. A banánharapdálós trükknél nem veszi észre, hogy már elfogyott a banán. 
4. Valaki rágyújt az első sorban, amitől kigyullad rajta a testolaj. 
5. A szám végén kimegy a biztosíték és ötven kiéhezett háziasszony támadja meg elektromos sokkolókkal. 
6. Egy százhúsz kilós asszony ráül a fejére, amikor szülőszemeket lehet fogyasztani a mellkasáról. 
7. Amikor a két széken állva a lába között lehet limbózni, a százhúsz kilós asszony által szétszórt szőlőkön megcsúszik a szék. 
8. Egy nap késéssel érkezik a leánybúcsúba, ezért a násznép közül négy nyugdíjas asszony és a helyszínen eskető pap idegösszeomlást kap. 

8 legrosszabb dolog, ami a bőr- és nemibeteg gondozóban megtörténhet 
1. A beutalóját a munkahelyére kézbesítik, majd kiteszik a hirdetotáblára, mert el volt írva a neve. 
2. A Fókusz éppen abban a váróban forgat, ahol Ön a háttérben ül. Este a TV elott már a gyerekek is kiabálnak, hogy ott van apu, az éjszakai ismétlést pedig már egy körtelefon után az összes rokon nézi. 
3. Amikor bemegy, hangosan kiabálják a nevét, a címét majd azt, hogy kérjük ne érjen hozzá a kilincshez. 
4. A nővérben felismeri azt a nőt, akivel tegnap este vacsorázott először. Ráadásul az ő kezéből ette meg a savanyított karfiolt. 
5. Hiába próbálja a várakozóknak beadni, hogy egy anyajegy miatt jött, mert átterelik a nemi részlegre. 
6. Amikor megkérdezik, hol fáj, begörcsöl és egyetlen megfelelő szinonima sem jut az eszébe 
7. Elájul, amikor kiderül, hogy nem csak sztetoszkóppal fogják meghallgatni, ráadásul közlik, hogy hátkopogtatással nem lehet nemi betegséget diagnosztizálni. 
8. A vizsgálat végén az orvos csipesszel veszi el a hálapénzt. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Önnek ritka egzotikus betegsége van 
1. Amikor első eszméletvesztése után felébred, az E.T.-bol ismeros hermetikusan elzárt sátorváros fogadja, ám E.T.-t nem látja sehol. 
2. Nem tud kapaszkodni a buszon, mert fékezésnél a fogódzkodón maradnak kezei 
3. Az orvos kéri, hgy inkább utalja át a hálapénzt. 
4. Az Életben maradtak stábja a nővérrel folytatott beszélgetés után visszafordul. 
5. A kórlapján összesen egy halálfej, valamint egy kérdőjel található. 
6. Nem kell visszamennie a leletéért. 
7. Miután átnyújtja a TB kártyáját, elégetik. 
8. Az elso telefon után az orvos kéri, hogy inkább faxon küldje el a tüneteit. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Ön nem a legjobb fogorvost választotta 
1. A kezelés elején kauciót kell adnia, ha közben eltörne a fúró vagy megsérülne a szék. 
2. A doki altatásban végzi a fúrást is, mert remeg keze és nem tudja kiszámítani, melyik testrészen okoz majd fájdalmat. 
3. A nyálelszívót ultrás vízzel öblítették le, ezért folyamatosan szappanbuborékokat fúj. 
4. A kezelés alatt az orvos végig megpróbál beszélgetni Önnel, majd amikor Ön válaszolni próbál, belefúr a nyelvébe. 
5. A fogfehérítés után nem megy ki a szájából a magasfényu zománcfesték szag, ráadásul hátul össze is ragad. 
6. Az új protézisében többször is megharapja a manduláját, mert fordítva szerelték be. 
7. Megpróbálja bedugni az Ön szájába a fejét, hogy a novért szórakoztassa. 
8. Kihúzza két metszőfogát is, mert árnyékolja a bölcsességfogát tömés közben. 


8 ok, amiért jó atomerőmű mellett lakni:

1. Nincs szükség mikrohullámú sütőre, az ételt elég beletenni egy fazékba, és ha az erőmű felől fúj a szél öt perc alatt ropogós.
2. A közeli tavacskánál télen is kellemes strandidő van.
3. Nem terem parlagfű, mert a gyakori tüntetések alkalmával mindet letapossák a környezetvédők.
4. Háború esetén nem kell azon izgulni, hogy vajon minket is bombáznak-e.
5. Olcsó az ingatlan, mégse veszik meg németek.
6. Izgalmasabb a kertészkedés, és hatlábú kutyánkkal szerepelhetünk a Fókuszban.
7.Sose fogy ki a melegvíz.
8. Ha véget ér a tévéműsor, valamit akkor is sugároznak.



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami az EU-népszavazáson történhet 
1. Aki nemmel szavaz, azt itt hagyják a Balkánon. 
2. Tömegverekedés tör ki azok között, akik sok mindenben nem értenek egyet, de igennel szavaznak. 
3. A Szavazólapon nyomdahiba miatt az olvasható: Kívánja-e, hogy Magyarország csatlakozzon az Euró punióhoz? 
4. Olyan kevesen mennek el, hogy végül Románia része leszünk. 
5. Gyozike három keresztet tesz, mert azt hiszi, alá is kell írni a szavazólapot. 
6. Kiakad a 181-es szám, mert mindenki tudni akarja, mi a jó válasz. 
7. Döntetlen lesz. 
8. A szavazatok összeszámolása közben Baló György leissza kólával a központi számítógépet, ezért csak a következo fordulóban csatlakozhatunk. 



Tíz jótanács az elkövetkezendő büfészezonra 
Itt a nyár, kinyitottak a III. osztályú vendéglátóipari egységek. Fontos tudnunk azonban, mire kell vigyáznunk, mifajta szalmonella és egyéb járványgócoktól kell magunkat távoltartani. Következzen tehát… 
1. Nem minden döglött, ami étel. 
2. Ha nem mozog, attól még gyanakodjunk. 
3. A büfés is ember, de sosem téved a saját kárára. 
4. Két lába van a csirkének, kirántva azonban minimum négy. 
5. A Hot dog nevét vegyük komolyan. 
6. Egy liter narancsléből hígítás nélkül másfél liter narancslé adható el, ügyesen kimérve, tíz liter narancslé áráért. Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy pluszban ne hígítanák a narancslevet. 
7. Az összeadás szubjektív művelet. 
8. Ha nem kérünk csípőset, akkor is rak bele büdöset.Ha büdöset nem rak bele, meg sem kérdezi a csípőset. 
9. Nincs frissen sült, csak gyors mikró. 
10. A gépi kólát is emberek csinálják. 



Nyolc dolog, ami legjobban fáj egy balett-táncosnak 
1. Nyújtás közben a sarka beleakad az arany fülkarikájába. 
2. Pont azután csörren meg a partner telefonja, miután három méter magasra feldobta. 
3. Az előadás előtt derül ki, hogy csak harmincnyolcas cipő van, a lába viszont negyvenkettes. 
4. A frissen felmosott színpadon egy két méteres ugrás után csinálja meg az első spárgáját, ám ezután 25 öltéssel kell összevarrni. 
5. A rendező ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy a Hattyúk tavában az XL-s méretu herceg is S-es cicanaciban táncoljon. 
6. A kardtánc közben a kardhüvely beszorul a lába közé, majd amikor ezt követően tehetetlenül térdel, egy tatár lendületből, spiccel beleugrik a szájába. 
7. Partnere háromszor próbálja meg lendületből felemelni, de mind a háromszor a feje fölött van egy erkély. 
8. Annak ellenére, hogy az elso őszi eloadáson húsz percig kell spiccen állnia, egész nyáron nem vágta le a lábkörmeit. 



A 8 leghülyébb rekordkísérlet 
1. Egy levegővel a Fujira és vissza. 
2. A világ tíz legmagasabb hegycsúcsának meghódítása, fogkefe és fésű nélkül. 
3. A Déli Sark két láda sörön, mert jobban csúszik. 
4. Szabad tüdővel a Mariana-árokban. 
5. Egy zoknival a Szaharán át. 
6. A legtöbb eltöltött óra az Interneten védőháló nélkül. 
7. 80 nap alatt föld körül rükvertzben 
8. Alagút átúszás bekötött szemmel, csúcsforgalomban éjjel, fekete ruhában.. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami megtörténhet egy kerékpártúrán. 
1. Egy pihenő alatt a kerékpárokról ellopják az összes nyerget. 
2. Hegymenetben mindig szembe fúj a szél. Ereszkedéskor pedig hátulról. 
3. Az első defekt során kiderül, hogy a javítókészlet csak traktorbelsőt és egészségügyi gumit tartalmaz. 
4. Aki félpucéran teker, leég, aki pulóverben, hőgutát kap. Aki pedig mindkettot megúszta, azt megcsípi egy darázs. 
5. A pénzfeldobással kisorsolt túravezető véletlenül kettot lapoz az útikönyvben, ami miatt 30 km-en át bokáig éro homokban kell gázolni az Andrássy kastélyhoz, amit 40 éve lebontottak. 
6. Este a sötétben egy katonai gyakorlótéren verik fel sátraikat, ahol minden hajnalban éles lőgyakorlatot tartanak. 
7. Egy tiszapart csárdában összekeverednek a csomagok a vizitúrázókéval, így a másnapi felhoszakadást nem esőkabátban, hanem mentőmellényben kell átvészelniük. 
8. A túra végére lábai annyira elszoktak a járástól, hogy a lépcsőházban ötször esik el a liftig, és a szomszédok azt gondolják, hogy részeg. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami vizitúrán elofordulhat 
1. Az alacsony vízállás miatt, a háton kell vinni a kenut. 
2. Nem fér el a tizenkét láda sör, és amikor a két hajó közé kötözik a partmenti vendéglőből lopott vasasztalt, elsüllyednek. 
3. Valamennyi kempingben este diszkót tartanak, ezért csak napközben lehet aludni. Éjjel viszont tilos vízreszállni, úgyhogy elcserélik a hajókat egy platós Ifára, hogy azzal folytassák Tisza túrát. 
4. A folytonos esőzés miatt nem lehet száraz gallyat gyüjteni, ezért hidegen állítják össze a lecsót és a halászlét is, amitől mindenki hasmenést kap. 
5. Az evező úgy feltöri mindenkinek a tenyerét, hogy három napig nincs ember, aki egy konzervet ki bírna nyitni. 
6. Mivel elmaradtak a többi túrázótól, megkérnek egy jetsky-st, hogy segítsen utólérni a többieket, de 160-nál mindenki kiugrál félelmében. 
7. Olyan sok a szúnyog, hogy igazoltatásnál senkit sem ismernek fel a vizirendorök. 
8. Véletlenül beleeveznek a a célfotóba a kajak kenu eb-n. 



11 legrosszabb dolog, ami motorozás közben történhet 


1. Ugratáskor a protézise kiugrik és elgurul a sisakban, majd minden gyorsításkor tarkón harapja. 
2. A házilagosan készített chopperen annyira hátra kell dőlni, hogy csak periszkóppal látja az utat. 
3. Vagánykodásból a siófoki szállodasoron full gázzal indul, csak azt felejti el, hogy előtte a villanyoszlophoz láncolta a mocit. 
4. Egykerekezés közben éjszaka kikanyarodik elé egy kamion, mert nem látja az első lámpát. 
5. Mosolyogva, nyitott sisakkal belemotorozik egy méhrajba. Mire kijönnek a mentők, a feje annyira feldagadt, hogy lángvágóval szabadítják ki. 
6. A pusztavacsi motoros találkozón egy rokker félbehajtja a Bebettáját. 
7. Az autópályán a motor 180-ra gyorsul fel, ő viszont csak 50-re. 
8. Véletlenül a hamutartó helyett a nyitott benzintankba hamuzik. 
9. A McDrive helyett az autómosóba hajt be. 
10. A tárcsafék feltekeri a haját ezért minden gázadásnál ötszázszor fejeli le a műszerfalat. 
11. Egy gólya kenődik fel a motoros szemüvegére. 



8 legrosszabb mondat, amit a strandon ismerkedéskor mondhatunk 
1. Azért napozok zokniban, mert itt annyi mindent el lehet kapni. 
2. Te nem izzadsz a műszálas cuccokban, mert én hihetetlenül bepállok 
3. A gyerekek ott játszanak a medencében, megmutassam őket? 
4. Tetszik a tested, úgyhogy ha nem akarsz, nem kell beszélgetnünk. 
5. Ha veszel magadnak egy virslit, meghívlak a mustárra. 
6. Anyámmal vagyok, de bármikor elmehetek a büfébe. 
7. Ne haragudj, Józsi vagyok, vállalkozó, leejtettem a kocsikulcsom. Egy Mercédesz csillag van rajta, nem láttad véletlenül? 
8. Ha akarod, végigúszom a 25 méteres medencét egy levegővel. 



A Nyolc legrosszabb mondat egy fizetőpincértől 
1. 4.312.020 ft, maradhat? 
2. Kivegyem a legyet, vagy hozzak egy másik levest is? 
3. Volt egy ásványvíz, 6200. KAPTAM EGY tízezrest, ha tetszik adni egy százast, visszaadok ötszázat. 
4. Ja, és ha baj lenne az eperlevessel, tessék inni sok folyadékot! 
5. A két üveg bordeauxi azért nem jön ki négyezerből, mert az 1789 nem az ára, hanem az évjárata. 
6. Köszönöm, de nem fogadhatok el borravalót, amíg nincs meg az ANTSZ jelentés. 
7. A gombapörkölt receptjét megtalálják a Poirot Tiranában nyomoz 24. oldalán, 
8. Hazaviszik a kutyának?! Be van oltva szopornyica ellen? 



A 8 legrosszabb mondat, amit szakításkor mondhatunk 
1. Ne haragudj, amikor megláttalak, még nem tudhattam, hogy szoláriumban dolgozol. 
2. Az az igazság, a végén már anyádat is jobban szerettem. 
3. Tudom, hogy tíz év után fáj a szakítás, de Arsenal meccs van este a tévében, úgyhogy hello. 
4. Biztos nem lettél volna rossz az ágyban, ha kipróbáljuk. 
5. Tudod, azt szerettem meg a legjobb barátnodben, hogy mennyivel jobban megértette a veled kapcsolatos problémáim, mint te. 
6. Ha akarod, még utoljára ihatsz a jaffámból, de csak a saját szívószáladdal. 
7. A ruháiddal nem kell foglalkoznod, már tegnap kidobtam őket. 
8. Kifizetnéd akkor a vacsorát? 


8 legrosszabb dolog, ami egy chippendale fiúval megtörténhet

1. Annyi testolajat tesz fel, hogy nem marad fenn a bőrnadrágja. 
2. Be kell ugrania egy kollégája helyére, de csak akkor döbben meg igazán, amikor a szám elején a nyakába tesznek egy hat méteres kígyót. 
3. A banánharapdálós trükknél nem veszi észre, hogy már elfogyott a banán. 
4. Valaki rágyújt az első sorban, amitől kigyullad rajta a testolaj. 
5. A szám végén kimegy a biztosíték és ötven kiéhezett háziasszony támadja meg elektromos sokkolókkal. 
6. Egy százhúsz kilós asszony ráül a fejére, amikor szülőszemeket lehet fogyasztani a mellkasáról. 
7. Amikor a két széken állva a lába között lehet limbózni, a százhúsz kilós asszony által szétszórt szőlőkön megcsúszik a szék. 
8. Egy nap késéssel érkezik a leánybúcsúba, ezért a násznép közül négy nyugdíjas asszony és a helyszínen eskető pap idegösszeomlást kap. 

8 legrosszabb dolog, ami a bőr- és nemibeteg gondozóban megtörténhet 
1. A beutalóját a munkahelyére kézbesítik, majd kiteszik a hirdetotáblára, mert el volt írva a neve. 
2. A Fókusz éppen abban a váróban forgat, ahol Ön a háttérben ül. Este a TV elott már a gyerekek is kiabálnak, hogy ott van apu, az éjszakai ismétlést pedig már egy körtelefon után az összes rokon nézi. 
3. Amikor bemegy, hangosan kiabálják a nevét, a címét majd azt, hogy kérjük ne érjen hozzá a kilincshez. 
4. A nővérben felismeri azt a nőt, akivel tegnap este vacsorázott először. Ráadásul az ő kezéből ette meg a savanyított karfiolt. 
5. Hiába próbálja a várakozóknak beadni, hogy egy anyajegy miatt jött, mert átterelik a nemi részlegre. 
6. Amikor megkérdezik, hol fáj, begörcsöl és egyetlen megfelelő szinonima sem jut az eszébe 
7. Elájul, amikor kiderül, hogy nem csak sztetoszkóppal fogják meghallgatni, ráadásul közlik, hogy hátkopogtatással nem lehet nemi betegséget diagnosztizálni. 
8. A vizsgálat végén az orvos csipesszel veszi el a hálapénzt. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Önnek ritka egzotikus betegsége van 
1. Amikor első eszméletvesztése után felébred, az E.T.-bol ismeros hermetikusan elzárt sátorváros fogadja, ám E.T.-t nem látja sehol. 
2. Nem tud kapaszkodni a buszon, mert fékezésnél a fogódzkodón maradnak kezei 
3. Az orvos kéri, hgy inkább utalja át a hálapénzt. 
4. Az Életben maradtak stábja a nővérrel folytatott beszélgetés után visszafordul. 
5. A kórlapján összesen egy halálfej, valamint egy kérdőjel található. 
6. Nem kell visszamennie a leletéért. 
7. Miután átnyújtja a TB kártyáját, elégetik. 
8. Az elso telefon után az orvos kéri, hogy inkább faxon küldje el a tüneteit. 



8 biztos jel, hogy Ön nem a legjobb fogorvost választotta 
1. A kezelés elején kauciót kell adnia, ha közben eltörne a fúró vagy megsérülne a szék. 
2. A doki altatásban végzi a fúrást is, mert remeg keze és nem tudja kiszámítani, melyik testrészen okoz majd fájdalmat. 
3. A nyálelszívót ultrás vízzel öblítették le, ezért folyamatosan szappanbuborékokat fúj. 
4. A kezelés alatt az orvos végig megpróbál beszélgetni Önnel, majd amikor Ön válaszolni próbál, belefúr a nyelvébe. 
5. A fogfehérítés után nem megy ki a szájából a magasfényu zománcfesték szag, ráadásul hátul össze is ragad. 
6. Az új protézisében többször is megharapja a manduláját, mert fordítva szerelték be. 
7. Megpróbálja bedugni az Ön szájába a fejét, hogy a novért szórakoztassa. 
8. Kihúzza két metszőfogát is, mert árnyékolja a bölcsességfogát tömés közben. 


8 ok, amiért jó atomerőmű mellett lakni:

1. Nincs szükség mikrohullámú sütőre, az ételt elég beletenni egy fazékba, és ha az erőmű felől fúj a szél öt perc alatt ropogós.
2. A közeli tavacskánál télen is kellemes strandidő van.
3. Nem terem parlagfű, mert a gyakori tüntetések alkalmával mindet letapossák a környezetvédők.
4. Háború esetén nem kell azon izgulni, hogy vajon minket is bombáznak-e.
5. Olcsó az ingatlan, mégse veszik meg németek.
6. Izgalmasabb a kertészkedés, és hatlábú kutyánkkal szerepelhetünk a Fókuszban.
7.Sose fogy ki a melegvíz.
8. Ha véget ér a tévéműsor, valamit akkor is sugároznak.



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami az EU-népszavazáson történhet 
1. Aki nemmel szavaz, azt itt hagyják a Balkánon. 
2. Tömegverekedés tör ki azok között, akik sok mindenben nem értenek egyet, de igennel szavaznak. 
3. A Szavazólapon nyomdahiba miatt az olvasható: Kívánja-e, hogy Magyarország csatlakozzon az Euró punióhoz? 
4. Olyan kevesen mennek el, hogy végül Románia része leszünk. 
5. Gyozike három keresztet tesz, mert azt hiszi, alá is kell írni a szavazólapot. 
6. Kiakad a 181-es szám, mert mindenki tudni akarja, mi a jó válasz. 
7. Döntetlen lesz. 
8. A szavazatok összeszámolása közben Baló György leissza kólával a központi számítógépet, ezért csak a következo fordulóban csatlakozhatunk. 



Tíz jótanács az elkövetkezendő büfészezonra 
Itt a nyár, kinyitottak a III. osztályú vendéglátóipari egységek. Fontos tudnunk azonban, mire kell vigyáznunk, mifajta szalmonella és egyéb járványgócoktól kell magunkat távoltartani. Következzen tehát… 
1. Nem minden döglött, ami étel. 
2. Ha nem mozog, attól még gyanakodjunk. 
3. A büfés is ember, de sosem téved a saját kárára. 
4. Két lába van a csirkének, kirántva azonban minimum négy. 
5. A Hot dog nevét vegyük komolyan. 
6. Egy liter narancsléből hígítás nélkül másfél liter narancslé adható el, ügyesen kimérve, tíz liter narancslé áráért. Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy pluszban ne hígítanák a narancslevet. 
7. Az összeadás szubjektív művelet. 
8. Ha nem kérünk csípőset, akkor is rak bele büdöset.Ha büdöset nem rak bele, meg sem kérdezi a csípőset. 
9. Nincs frissen sült, csak gyors mikró. 
10. A gépi kólát is emberek csinálják. 



Nyolc dolog, ami legjobban fáj egy balett-táncosnak 
1. Nyújtás közben a sarka beleakad az arany fülkarikájába. 
2. Pont azután csörren meg a partner telefonja, miután három méter magasra feldobta. 
3. Az előadás előtt derül ki, hogy csak harmincnyolcas cipő van, a lába viszont negyvenkettes. 
4. A frissen felmosott színpadon egy két méteres ugrás után csinálja meg az első spárgáját, ám ezután 25 öltéssel kell összevarrni. 
5. A rendező ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy a Hattyúk tavában az XL-s méretu herceg is S-es cicanaciban táncoljon. 
6. A kardtánc közben a kardhüvely beszorul a lába közé, majd amikor ezt követően tehetetlenül térdel, egy tatár lendületből, spiccel beleugrik a szájába. 
7. Partnere háromszor próbálja meg lendületből felemelni, de mind a háromszor a feje fölött van egy erkély. 
8. Annak ellenére, hogy az elso őszi eloadáson húsz percig kell spiccen állnia, egész nyáron nem vágta le a lábkörmeit. 



A 8 leghülyébb rekordkísérlet 
1. Egy levegővel a Fujira és vissza. 
2. A világ tíz legmagasabb hegycsúcsának meghódítása, fogkefe és fésű nélkül. 
3. A Déli Sark két láda sörön, mert jobban csúszik. 
4. Szabad tüdővel a Mariana-árokban. 
5. Egy zoknival a Szaharán át. 
6. A legtöbb eltöltött óra az Interneten védőháló nélkül. 
7. 80 nap alatt föld körül rükvertzben 
8. Alagút átúszás bekötött szemmel, csúcsforgalomban éjjel, fekete ruhában.. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami megtörténhet egy kerékpártúrán. 
1. Egy pihenő alatt a kerékpárokról ellopják az összes nyerget. 
2. Hegymenetben mindig szembe fúj a szél. Ereszkedéskor pedig hátulról. 
3. Az első defekt során kiderül, hogy a javítókészlet csak traktorbelsőt és egészségügyi gumit tartalmaz. 
4. Aki félpucéran teker, leég, aki pulóverben, hőgutát kap. Aki pedig mindkettot megúszta, azt megcsípi egy darázs. 
5. A pénzfeldobással kisorsolt túravezető véletlenül kettot lapoz az útikönyvben, ami miatt 30 km-en át bokáig éro homokban kell gázolni az Andrássy kastélyhoz, amit 40 éve lebontottak. 
6. Este a sötétben egy katonai gyakorlótéren verik fel sátraikat, ahol minden hajnalban éles lőgyakorlatot tartanak. 
7. Egy tiszapart csárdában összekeverednek a csomagok a vizitúrázókéval, így a másnapi felhoszakadást nem esőkabátban, hanem mentőmellényben kell átvészelniük. 
8. A túra végére lábai annyira elszoktak a járástól, hogy a lépcsőházban ötször esik el a liftig, és a szomszédok azt gondolják, hogy részeg. 



8 legrosszabb dolog, ami vizitúrán elofordulhat 
1. Az alacsony vízállás miatt, a háton kell vinni a kenut. 
2. Nem fér el a tizenkét láda sör, és amikor a két hajó közé kötözik a partmenti vendéglőből lopott vasasztalt, elsüllyednek. 
3. Valamennyi kempingben este diszkót tartanak, ezért csak napközben lehet aludni. Éjjel viszont tilos vízreszállni, úgyhogy elcserélik a hajókat egy platós Ifára, hogy azzal folytassák Tisza túrát. 
4. A folytonos esőzés miatt nem lehet száraz gallyat gyüjteni, ezért hidegen állítják össze a lecsót és a halászlét is, amitől mindenki hasmenést kap. 
5. Az evező úgy feltöri mindenkinek a tenyerét, hogy három napig nincs ember, aki egy konzervet ki bírna nyitni. 
6. Mivel elmaradtak a többi túrázótól, megkérnek egy jetsky-st, hogy segítsen utólérni a többieket, de 160-nál mindenki kiugrál félelmében. 
7. Olyan sok a szúnyog, hogy igazoltatásnál senkit sem ismernek fel a vizirendorök. 
8. Véletlenül beleeveznek a a célfotóba a kajak kenu eb-n. 



11 legrosszabb dolog, ami motorozás közben történhet 


1. Ugratáskor a protézise kiugrik és elgurul a sisakban, majd minden gyorsításkor tarkón harapja. 
2. A házilagosan készített chopperen annyira hátra kell dőlni, hogy csak periszkóppal látja az utat. 
3. Vagánykodásból a siófoki szállodasoron full gázzal indul, csak azt felejti el, hogy előtte a villanyoszlophoz láncolta a mocit. 
4. Egykerekezés közben éjszaka kikanyarodik elé egy kamion, mert nem látja az első lámpát. 
5. Mosolyogva, nyitott sisakkal belemotorozik egy méhrajba. Mire kijönnek a mentők, a feje annyira feldagadt, hogy lángvágóval szabadítják ki. 
6. A pusztavacsi motoros találkozón egy rokker félbehajtja a Bebettáját. 
7. Az autópályán a motor 180-ra gyorsul fel, ő viszont csak 50-re. 
8. Véletlenül a hamutartó helyett a nyitott benzintankba hamuzik. 
9. A McDrive helyett az autómosóba hajt be. 
10. A tárcsafék feltekeri a haját ezért minden gázadásnál ötszázszor fejeli le a műszerfalat. 
11. Egy gólya kenődik fel a motoros szemüvegére. 



8 legrosszabb mondat, amit a strandon ismerkedéskor mondhatunk 
1. Azért napozok zokniban, mert itt annyi mindent el lehet kapni. 
2. Te nem izzadsz a műszálas cuccokban, mert én hihetetlenül bepállok 
3. A gyerekek ott játszanak a medencében, megmutassam őket? 
4. Tetszik a tested, úgyhogy ha nem akarsz, nem kell beszélgetnünk. 
5. Ha veszel magadnak egy virslit, meghívlak a mustárra. 
6. Anyámmal vagyok, de bármikor elmehetek a büfébe. 
7. Ne haragudj, Józsi vagyok, vállalkozó, leejtettem a kocsikulcsom. Egy Mercédesz csillag van rajta, nem láttad véletlenül? 
8. Ha akarod, végigúszom a 25 méteres medencét egy levegővel. 



A Nyolc legrosszabb mondat egy fizetőpincértől 
1. 4.312.020 ft, maradhat? 
2. Kivegyem a legyet, vagy hozzak egy másik levest is? 
3. Volt egy ásványvíz, 6200. KAPTAM EGY tízezrest, ha tetszik adni egy százast, visszaadok ötszázat. 
4. Ja, és ha baj lenne az eperlevessel, tessék inni sok folyadékot! 
5. A két üveg bordeauxi azért nem jön ki négyezerből, mert az 1789 nem az ára, hanem az évjárata. 
6. Köszönöm, de nem fogadhatok el borravalót, amíg nincs meg az ANTSZ jelentés. 
7. A gombapörkölt receptjét megtalálják a Poirot Tiranában nyomoz 24. oldalán, 
8. Hazaviszik a kutyának?! Be van oltva szopornyica ellen? 



A 8 legrosszabb mondat, amit szakításkor mondhatunk 
1. Ne haragudj, amikor megláttalak, még nem tudhattam, hogy szoláriumban dolgozol. 
2. Az az igazság, a végén már anyádat is jobban szerettem. 
3. Tudom, hogy tíz év után fáj a szakítás, de Arsenal meccs van este a tévében, úgyhogy hello. 
4. Biztos nem lettél volna rossz az ágyban, ha kipróbáljuk. 
5. Tudod, azt szerettem meg a legjobb barátnodben, hogy mennyivel jobban megértette a veled kapcsolatos problémáim, mint te. 
6. Ha akarod, még utoljára ihatsz a jaffámból, de csak a saját szívószáladdal. 
7. A ruháiddal nem kell foglalkoznod, már tegnap kidobtam őket. 
8. Kifizetnéd akkor a vacsorát? 


8 legrosszabb dolog, ami egy chippendale fiúval megtörténhet

1. Annyi testolajat tesz fel, hogy nem marad fenn a bőrnadrágja. 
2. Be kell ugrania egy kollégája helyére, de csak akkor döbben meg igazán, amikor a szám elején a nyakába tesznek egy hat méteres kígyót. 
3. A banánharapdálós trükknél nem veszi észre, hogy már elfogyott a banán. 
4. Valaki rágyújt az első sorban, amitől kigyullad rajta a testolaj. 
5. A szám végén kimegy a biztosíték és ötven kiéhezett háziasszony támadja meg elektromos sokkolókkal. 
6. Egy százhúsz kilós asszony ráül a fejére, amikor szülőszemeket lehet fogyasztani a mellkasáról. 
7. Amikor a két széken állva a lába között lehet limbózni, a százhúsz kilós asszony által szétszórt szőlőkön megcsúszik a szék. 
8. Egy nap késéssel érkezik a leánybúcsúba, ezért a násznép közül négy nyugdíjas asszony és a helyszínen eskető pap idegösszeomlást kap.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Katonaság reggeli szemle. A parancsnok ráordít az egyik katonára: 50 fekvőtámasz: piszkos a bakancsa!
Katona: igenis! 1, 2...
Másnap uez a szitu: 100 fekvőtámasz! Fényesebb, mint az enyém!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

A feldühödött tábornok összetrombitáltatja a helyorséget és közli hogy amennyiben huszonnégy órán belül nem kerül elő a felesége eltűnt gyémántgyűrűje, mindenkit hadbíróság elé állíttat. Izgatott kutatás indul meg minden eredmény nélkül. Végül a beijedt katonák beráncigálnak az utcáról egy dülöngélő részeget. Az persze tagad mindent. Hogy gyorsabban haladjanak a "nyomozással", fejjel lefelé belelógatják az udvar közepén lévo kútba. Mindhiába. Már éppen fel akarják adni, amikor az éppen felhúzott csöpögő áldozat mégiscsak megszólal: 
- Fiúk tényleg hívjatok inkább valami búvárt. Én akárhogy meresztem odalent a szemem nem találok semmit.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

A parancsnok beszélget a katonákkal hogy kinek mi a szakmája. Van asztalos, esztergályos, kőműves, aztán egyszer csak talál egy matematika tanárt. 
- Maga ért a matematikához? 
- Jelentem igen! 
- Akkor mondja meg mennyi háromszor tizenhét! 
- Ötvenegy! 
- Ejha! Hogy tudta ilyen gyorsan kiszamolni? 
- Hát nagyon egyszerő volt. Háromszor tíz az harminc, és háromszor hét az huszonegy. Ebbol már csak az következik hogy huszonegy meg harminc az ötvenegy. 
- És maga mondja, hogy ért a matematikához? Nem egyszerűbb lett volna az hogy ötven meg egy az ötvenegy?


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Egy újonc panaszkodik a haverjának: 
- Az őrmester hat napi fogdát sózott rám. 
- De miért? 
- Azt nem tudom, de azt tudom hogy ebből négyet ezért a kérdésért kaptam.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

A hadseregben: 
- Százados úr! Kovács honvéd leugrott ejtőernyő nélkül! 
- Már megint?


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Megkérdezi az egyik barát a másiktól: 
- Szerinted hol nincsen visszakozz? 
- Nem tudom. 
- Hát az ejtőernyősöknél


----------



## Szilvi001 (2010 Május 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

- Tábornok úr ! Meglepődne, ha azt mondanám én egy csodaszép színésznő vagyok?
- Meg Ryan.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Őrmester: Közlegény, maga nem jelent meg az álcázási gyakorlaton!
Közlegény: Honnan tudja?


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

- Kovács B. János elítélt! Kíván az utolsó szó jogán mondani valamit? 
- Engem Kovács P. Jánosnak hívnak!!! 
- Értettem. Panaszát továbbítani fogom az illetékesek felé. TŰZ!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Sorozás, doktor az újoncnak:
- Hajoljon le, bokafogás!
Újonc hajol, orvos kukkant, közben megkérdezi:
- Dohányzik?
- Mé'? Tán kormos?


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

A katonaságban a tábornok kitalálja, hogy a katonák péniszére köt egy csengőt. Odalép az elsőhöz, és azt mondja: - Gondolj a feleségedre!
CSINGILING, CSINGILING.
Másiknak hogy: - Gondolj a feleségedre!
Semmi.
- Gondolj egy tuti nőre!
CSINGILIGI ,CSINGILINGI
Harmadiknak: - Gondolj a feleségedre!
Semmi...
- Gondolj egy jó nőre!
Semmi...
- Menj a többiek után!
CSINGILINGI, CSINGILINGI


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

8+1 hasznos tudnivaló, ha a kínai piacon vásárolsz 

1. Hiába őrzöd meg a számlát, nem tudod, kihez kell visszavinni a cuccot. 


2. Míg a magyar eladók többsége szoláriumozik, a kínaiak kung-fuznak. 


3. Az adios cipőnek is van már másolata, adibas néven. (valós információ) 


4. Az ott kapható műszálas mamusz szőrzetét a kínai űrprogramhoz fejlesztették ki, a sztratoszférába való visszatéréshez. Ennek megfelelően 12 mérgező anyagot tartalmaz 


5. Az elektromos berendezések a csupasz kábellel és a vasúti felsővezetékkel tartoznak egy érintésvédelmi osztályba, de ez csak kínaiul van rajta. 


6. A kínai nyelvű használati utasítások kivétel nélkül Mao Ce-tung idézetek, csak az ábrákat cserélik. 


7. Ha nedvesen vesszük fel a pandás bokazoknit, a bokánk életünk végéig pandás lesz. 


8. Egy csomag akciós combfix árából 90% a haszon, 5% a kartontábla, amire ki van írva az ára, 4% a szállítás és 1% az előállítás költsége 


9. Amelyik pólón kínai felirat van, annak 80% azt jelenti, hogy "köcsög"


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Ilyen a Magyar bor!
Nemzetközi borfesztivál alkalmával tesztelik a borokat.
Kiválasztanak hármat. Egy franciát, egy olaszt és egy jó öreg magyart.

A teszteket laborkörülmények között végzik, így vesznek egy tálkát, és beletöltik először a francia vöröset.
Majd fognak egy egérkét és belehelyezik.
Az egérke úszik két kört, kortyol egy jó mélyet és lelassul. Ekkor kiveszik, tántorog előre kettőt, hátra kettőt, eldől és elalszik.
Következik az olasz muskotályos. Fogják a tálkát, beletöltik a bort, majd belehelyezik a következő egérkét, aki úszik két kört, nagyot kortyol belőle és lelassul. Kiveszik a szegény párát, aki tántorog előre-hátra, aztán eldől és elalszik.
Következik a magyar bor. Beletöltik a tálkába, belerakják a kisegeret. Az úszik egyet, jó mélyet kortyol és felegyenesedik. Kiveszik, tántorog előre, majd hátra, mint a többiek is, aztán mindenki csodálatára elüvölti magát:
- Na hol az a kurva macska, megbaszom az anyját is!!!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Hogyan iratkozzunk le nemkíván levlistákról: 

Kaptam egy ilyen sms-t: 
Nyerjen 500eFT-ot az Europarktól..blabla.. 
erre küldtem nekik egy ilyen választ: 
"Még egy ilyet kapok és megbaszom anyádat a ravatalon!" 
erre jött egy válasz: 
"Ön sikeresen leiratkozott hírlevelünkről."


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Télen, miután már 2 hete havazott Seattle-ben, egy férfi vakációzni indult Miami Beach-re, ahol majd másnap találkozik a feleségével, aki éppen egy üzleti úton van Minneapolisban.
A férfi egy remek időtöltésre és egy kellemes időjárásra számított, azonban valahogy kavarodás támadt a repülőtéren a bejelentkező kapunál, és a férfi - hiába reklamált - csak a később induló repülőre
szállhatott fel.
Miután másnap végre megérkezett a hotelba, érzékelte, hogy egy hőhullám árasztotta el Miamit, igen fullasztó volt a hőség Seattle hűvös időjárásához képest. A portás egy üzenetet adott át neki, hogy a
felesége a terv szerint érkezik. A férfi már alig várta, hogy le tudja hűteni magát egy medencében, de előtte még gyorsan írt egy e-mailt a feleségének.
Azonban sietségében rossz címet adott meg. Így az üzenete egy idős lelkész feleségéhez jutott el, akinek a férje épp az előző nap hunyt el.
Miután a megszomorodott özvegy megnyitotta a levelet, tett egy pillantást a levél tartalmára, aztán egy kínlódó sikollyal holtan esett össze a padlón. A családja beszaladt a szobába és a monitoron a következő
üzenetet olvasták:



Kedves feleségem, Mint ahogy tudod, tegnap elindultam. Csak most
jelentkeztem be. Támadt egy kis kavarodás a kapunál. A reklamációm
elutasították. Megkaptam a holnapi érkezésed megerősítését.

Szerető férjed.

U.I.: A dolgok nem úgy mennek, ahogy gondoltuk. Meg fogsz lepődni, hogy
itt lenn mekkora a hőség!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

8 legjobb lekoptató duma 

-Szerintem találkoztunk már valahol. 
-Igen, nem is megyek oda többet. 


-Szabad itt egy hely? 
-Igen, az enyémmel együtt mindjárt kettő is. 


-Felhívhatom? Mi a száma? 
-Benne van a telefonkönyvben. 
-Dehát a nevét sem tudom! 
-Az is benne van. 


-Fotós vagyok és pont ilyen arcot keresek a munkámhoz. 
-Én meg plasztikai sebész, és én is. 


-Hogy lehet, hogy Ön ilyen szép? 
-Valószínűleg megkaptam az Ön részét is. 


-Hozzád vagy hozzám? 
-Mindkettő. Én hozzám, te hozzád. 


-Te vagy itt a legszebb lány. 
-Tényleg? Akkor megkeresem a legjobb pasit.


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Csajok, figyelem !!! 

22 jótanács, hogy hogyan rázzuk le férjünket, amikor "azt" akarja. 


1. Kérlek, most ne zavarj, olyan szexiset olvasok! 
2. Ezzel akarsz?! 
3. Olyan fáradtnak látszol, szegénykém, ne erőltesd! 
4. Nem volt elég tavaly karácsonykor? 
5. Kurvának nézel, te strici? 
6. Jaj, miért büntetsz már megint? 
7. Na, ezt meg rólad sem gondoltam volna, hogy pont az első félrelépésem évfordulóján! Fuj! 
8. Persze, aztán meg holnap hallgathatom, hogy milyen fáradt vagy! 
9. Naaaa! Én sem szoktalak zavarni, amikor te maszturbálsz! 
10. Meg nem is mondtam, drágam, ma régi vágyam teljesült. Ma operáltattam át magam férfivá! 
11. Ne is próbálkozz! Érzem, hogy csak a hajcsavaróimért kívánsz. 
12. Inkább a szemetet vinnéd le egyszer! 
13. Ne, drágám! Ma nem érdemellek meg. 
14. Mi az, mar megint égni akarsz? 
15. Végtére is nem azért vagyunk, hogy nyomasszuk egymást! 
16. Most nem, mert néz a macska! 
17. Drágám, olyan szép volt a tavalyelőtti szeretkezes, ne rontsd el! 
18. Amikor en örömszerzesre készülök, te folyton baszni akarsz! 
19. Jaj, te mindig olyan mohón veted rám magad azon a három napon, amikor véletlenül nem menstruálok! 
20. Tulajdonképpen mit akarsz, drágám? 
21. A, hagyd! Nem érdemes... 
22. Hagyj béken! Gondolj arra, mit szól majd a gyerek! 
-Milyen gyerek? 
-Hat eppen ez az!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Férfi: Nem találkoztunk mi már valahol?
Nő: De igen. Nővér vagyok a nemibeteg gondozóban.

Férfi: Találkozhatunk majd?
Nő: Nem, sajnos soha többet nem megyek el otthonról.

Férfi: Szabad ez a hely?
Nő: Igen, és az enyém is az lesz, ha leülsz ide.

Férfi: És, mit dolgozol?
Nő: Nőimitátor vagyok.

Férfi: Én Vízöntő vagyok. Neked mi a jeled?
Nő: Behajtani tilos.

Férfi: Hé, hisz mindketten ugyanabból a célból vagyunk ebben a diszkóban!
Nő: Oké, akkor szedjünk fel csajokat!

Férfi: Tudom, mit akarsz!
Nő: Igen? És még itt vagy?

Férfi: Ha láthatnálak ruha nélkül, boldogan halnék meg.
Nő: Ha én látnálak ruha nélkül, röhögve halnék meg..

Férfi: Elmennék érted a világ végéig is!
Nő: Akkor, mire vársz?


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

le


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Férfi: Mit szólnál egy gyors menethez? 
Nő: Miben különbözne a szokásostól? 

Férfi: Nem értem, miért hordasz melltartót. Nincs is mit beleraknod.. 
Nő: Te meg alsónadrágot viselsz, nem? 

Férfi: Azért szeretsz, mert az apám egy vagyont hagyott rám? 
Nő: Semmi esetre sem, drágám... Akkor is szeretnélek, ha más hagyta volna rád. 

Férfi: Öt centivel hosszabbal király lehetnék... 
Nő: Öt centivel rövidebbel pedig királynő. 

Pap: Nem hiszem, hogy talál még egy olyan férfit, mint a megboldogult férje. 
Özvegy: Hülye lennék keresni! 

Férfi: Lapos a melled és borotválnod kell a lábadat. Nem néznek néha férfinak? 
Nő: Nem... hát téged? 

Férfi: Miért van az, hogy ti nők mindig a külsőtökkel, nem pedig az értelmetekkel próbáltok hatni ránk? 
Nő: Mert nagyobb az esélye annak, hogy egy férfi hülye, mint annak, hogy vak. 

Férfi: Menjünk szórakozni ma este. 
Nő: Nagyon jó, de ha korábban érsz haza, mint én, hagyd égve a villanyt a verandán.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

hogy


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

leszeretnék


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

tölteni egy


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

száot


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

1. Akasztott embert még az ág is húzza. (l.: Newton II.)

2. Ahány ház, annyi szopás.

3. Jön még kutyára másik kutya.

4. Nem esik messze a vak a botjától.

5. Jó pap holtig él.

6. Kicsi a bors, de le van szarva.

7. A kefír sem fenékig tejfel.

8. Öntsünk tiszta vizet a lapok közé.

9. Aki mer az nyer; aki merít az nyerít.

10. Hazug embert könnyebb utolérni, ha sánta.

11. Szegény ember vízzel gőz.

12. Sok lúd sokat szarik.

13. Madarat tolláról, zoknit szagáról.

14. A munkához úgy kell hozzáállni, hogy más is hozzáférjen.

15. Sok pohárnak sok az alja.

16. Öregember nem vénasszony.

17. Akit ma megtehetsz, ne halaszd holnapra!

18. Nyelvében él a nemzet, de a nyelvével még senki sem nemzett!

19. Inkább legyem az orrom borvirágos, mint a fogam vízköves!

20. Ha csókol az anyósod, hunyd le a szemed és gondolj arra, hogy krisztus is szenvedett!

21. Az embert a gondolkodás tette állattá.

22. A szemérem világítás dolga.

23. Sok jó ember kis helyen is be tud rúgni.

24. Aki fél az alkoholmérgezéstől, az ne igyon mérgezett alkoholt!

25. Aki korán kel, az hülye.

26. Ha rövid a farkad, toldd meg egy lépéssel!

27. Nem minden arany, ami réz.

28. Köhögés ellen szedj hashajtót!

29. Amit ma megehetsz, kihányhatod holnap! 

30. Evés közben jön meg a postás. (Meg a hittérítő.)

31. Addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg be nem vezetik a vezetékes vizet!

32. Aki másnak vermet ás: sírásó vagy földmunkás.

33. Aki nem tud úszni, ne másszon fára, mert elüti a villamos.
Mi ebből a tanulság?
Senki ne igyon mosatlan gyümölcslevet!

34. Fürge mint a Rókus.

35. Néz, mint borjú az új apura.

36. Göthös lónak túrós a szája

37. Előre iszik a medve nőjére.

38. Rablóból lesz a legjobb kandúr.

39. Él mint hal a grízben.

40. Sok lúd diszkót győz.

41. Olló a hollónak nem vájja ki szemét.

42. Vak tyúk is talál szeget. 

43. Veszi mint szódás a lovát.

44. Szegény mint a templom tehene.

45. Kutya-macska baromság.

46. Ravasz mint a pisztolyon.

47. Röhög, mint a fakuka.

48. Makacs, mint a köszvény.

49. Jobb ha ma én túlzok, mint holnap a veréb.

50. Bátor mint az oroszlány.

51. Szegény ember vizel, főz.

52. Él, mint Marci, keveset.

53. Vak vágányba futott az élete.

54. Borul, mint az ólomajtó.

55. Öregember nem kém ember.

56. Ki mit vet, azt kapál.

57. Nagy lábba vágta a fejszéjét.

58. Nem látja a fától az Ernőt.

59. Sok ember sok helyen elfér.

60. Két dudás egy sarkon nem fér el.

61. Bolond lyukából bolond szél fúj!

62. ÁVÓ-s a delikvenshez: - Érted jöttünk, nem ellened!

63. A pénznek nincs szaga, csak annak, akinek nincs!

64/a Éhes disznó makkal álmodik.
64/b Éhes makkal disznókat álmodsz.
64/c Makkal a kezedben is disznókat álmodsz.

65. Az egyik szemem sír, a másik üveg.

66. Olyan a felésege, mint a toronyóra. Na nem olyan pontos, de akkorákat üt!

67. Minden menyasszonyt megillet az ártatlanság vélelme.

68. Nem árt, ha a te és a feleséged véleménye megegyezik. Ezért célszerű, ha már a nászéjszakán közlöd vele a tiédet!

69. Az igazi matematikus nem halmozza az élvezeteket, hanem élvezi a halmazokat!

70. Margit, rád nézek és tudom: banya csak egy van!

71. Ne gondolkozz! Ha gondolkoztál, ne mondd el! Ha elmondtad,
ne írd le! Ha leírtad, ne írd alá! Ha aláírtad, ne csodálkozz!!

72. Kicsi a bors, de vannak barátai!

73. Ajándék lónak kapd be a f...át!

74. Nagyot akart a szarka, de lötyögött benn' a farka!

75. A legkisebb kondom is nagyobb annál! - mondja a patikusné a kuncsaftnak.

76. Aki másnak Ermitázs, maga esik bele (Boncz G.)

77. Mindenütt jó, de legjobb sehol.

78. - Kevés, mint taposóaknán a lábnyom.
- Kevés, mint amnéziásban a nosztalgia.

79. Isten barmai lassan őrülnek.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

melynek


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Timár György:

- Ajándék lónak híg a leve.

- A jó bornak kétszer ad, ki maga esik bele.

- Akinek az Isten hivatalt adott, vedd el a lányát.

- Amelyik kutya ugat, nem ugat hiába.

- A messziről jött embert ne halaszd holnapra.

- Bolond lyukból nem lehet verebet fogni.

- Ebül szerzett jószágból is megárt a sok.

- Fehér karácsony nem esik messze a fájától.

- Fekete húsvét nem válik vízzé.

- Fürdővízzel együtt nem zörög a haraszt.

- Jobb a foltos veréb, mint a rongyos túzok.

- Ha rövid a karod, addig nyújtózkodj, amíg el nem törik.

- Ha szolgád nincsen, olyan lesz a fogadjisten.

- Holló hollónak kezet mos.

- Hosszú haj, fél egészség.

- Két dudás többet lát.

- Ki a kicsit nem becsüli, aranyat lel. 

- Ki korán kel, ne nézd a fogát.

- Ki mint veti ágyát, úgy arat.

- Kinek a pap, kinek a pénz beszél.

- Kiskutya, nagykutya ebül vész el.

- Könnyebb utolérni a hegyet, ha nem megy Mohamedhez.

- Közös lónak két oldala van, mégis botlik.

- Kutyából nem lesz éhes disznó.

- Lassan járj, Isten is megsegít, mint a sánta kutyát.

- Más szemében a szálkát toldd meg egy lépéssel.

- Néma gyereknek nem kötik be a száját.

- Nem akarásnak nem kell cégér.

- Nem az a fontos, az embernek mit mondanak, hanem hogy ne vegye magára.

- Nem az a legény aki üt, hanem aki másnak vermet ás.

- Nem mind papsajt, ami fénylik.

- Ne szólj szám, neked is lesz.

- Nézd meg az anyját, tovább érsz.

- Nyomtató lónak anyja sem vájja ki a szemét.

- Okos enged, szamár disznót győz.

- Olcsó húsnak nyögés a vége.

- Rövid ész nagy bottal jár.

- Sok lúd nem fér meg egy csárdában.

- Sötétben minden tehén vak tyúk.

- Vak tyúk is talál szemet szemért.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

cime


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Az élet néhány nagy igazsága, amelyekre már a kisgyerekek is rájöttek!

1. Soha ne bízd kutyára a vacsorád! Patrik, 10 éves
2. Ha dühös az apád, és megkérdi, hogy hülyének nézed-e, ne válaszolj. Michael, 14
3. Soha ne mondd meg anyádnak, hogy nem használ a diéta! Michael, 14
4. Tartózkodj az aszalt szilvától! Randy, 9
5. Ne pisilj olyan kerítésre, amelybe áramot vezettek! Robert, 13
6. Ha sarkantyú van rajtad, akkor inkább ne guggolj le. Nornha, 13
7. Amikor anya haragszik apára, ne hagyd, hogy megfésülje a hajad! Tayla,11
8. Soha ne hagyd a 3 éves öcsédet és a házi feladatodat ugyanabban a szobában! Tracy, 14
9. Egy darabka brokkolit nem lehet elrejteni egy csupor tejben. Armir,9
10. A filctoll nem használható rúzsnak. Lauren, 9
11. Ne hergeld a hugod, ha baseball-üto van a kezében! Joel, 10
12. A rossz jegyet akkor mutasd meg anyának, amikor éppen telefonál. Alyesha, 13
13. Soha ne probáld megkeresztelni a macskád! Eileen, 8


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

-Hát igen! Ismét egy új csoport. Szóval maguk akarnak megtanulni vezetni, akarom mondani jogosítványt szerezni. Remélem bukósisakot mindenki hozott magával! Nem, nem az a macakendő ott az idősebb hölgy fején nem lesz elég! 
Akkor bemutatkozás! 
Ez itt az autó. Még 0 km-es, de ahogy magukra vetem a tekintetem, 10 km-nél nem fut többet totálkárig. Nincs benne ABS, sem EDS, de ÁFA az van, úgyhogy vigyázzanak. 
Előre felhívom a tisztelt tanulók figyelmét, hogy a jogosítványt nem a vizsgaidő alatt a szélvédőre gyujtött gyalogosok száma alapján kapják meg! 
Kérem az első kamikázét! 
Hölgyem, ha már most eltakarja a szemét, mit csinál majd közvetlen balesetveszélynél? 
Akkor induljunk! Jaj, de ügyesen elindította, pedig a kulcs még itt van a zsebemben. 
Mondja mi a tisztelt férje foglalkozása??? 
Nagyon szép volt ez a rutinkör!!! Miután az a két úr ott előveszi az emelőt és felemeli a kocsit, addig a többiek megpróbálják a még használható bójákat a kocsi alól kiszedni és újra felállítani. 
Maga miért nem szállt még be? Hogy nincs nyitva az ajtó? Uram ez nem busz, hogy mindent a sofőr csinál! Húzza fel a kilincset! Ne annyira! Hogy áll az az ajtó? Mint a Lamborghinin! 
Óóóó, ismét egy hölgy, nagyon jó! Hogyan kedves?! Ja hogy szimpatikusak a pedálok? Árulja el nekem milyen tanuló volt?! Aha, látom tovább nem jutunk ezért lámpát kapcsolgatni megtanítom. Ha egyet kattint semmi sem történik, ha kettőt, akkor a szembejövő csúnyán villogatni kezd, ha hármat, akkor neeeee! Tudtam, hogy letöri. 
Ki jön? Magácska elég fiatal! Igen tényleg nem zsetonnal megy, maga nagyon jó megfigyelő. 
És áramszedő sincsen hátul, úgy bizony! Nem kémnek készült valamikor? 
Ha kigyönyörködte magát a visszapillantó tükörben, talán indulhatnánk. 
Szépen engedte fel a kuplungot, de ha gyakran fog így elindulni, a várakozók asztmát kapnak a gumifüsttől! 
Uram, ha becsatolta magát indulhatunk. Mit csinál?! Ez nem bicaj, hogy a két szélso pedált felváltva kell taposni! Most kimegyünk a forgalomba. Balra van egy teherautó, vigyázzunk! 
Igen ez itt jobbra a járda, ahol most megyünk, most egy kicsit balra, vissza az útra! 
Én a villanyoszlop után gondoltam, nem vele. Ha gyakrabban fékezne a Zil hátulja nem hagyna olyan mély nyomokat a motorháztetőben. Fessem az anyósa képét a fékpedálra, hogy rá merjen lépni??? 
Jöhet a következő! Mit kérdezett? Hogy miért van a kocsinak csak a két oldalán kerék? 
Szerintem ennyi esélyt még adhatunk a gyalogosoknak, vagy nem? Hát ahogy maga kormányoz még a kéményseprő sem érezheti magát biztonságban. Igen a tetőn! 
Ugye maga szokott Forma-1-et nézni? Ne is kérdezze, a fordulatszámból jöttem rá. Most éppen az infravörös tartományban van a mutató, látja? Kiértünk a lakott területről, most gyorsíthatunk 80-ig. Tökéletes, de itt már nem kell végig egyesben menni, mint a rutinpályán! Kapcsoljon kettesbe! Áááá, ha a kuplungot benyomta volna a váltót még talán megvette volna a bontó. 
Kérem a következőt! Ha tudtam volna, hogy maga így vezet bukócsövet szereltetek az autóba! 
Amint látom maga mindent kihozott a motorból, beleértve a főtengelyt is. Igen az röpült ki az előbb. Sebaj, már úgyis törzsvendég vagyok az autószerelőnél. 
Maga az utolsó? Kár pedig még nyitva van a roncstelep! Miért nem megy? Sebességbe kéne tenni! Nem, nem rögtön RAKÉTA fokozatba. Hogy kapcsolgat? Mint egy zárlatos telefonközpont. Lottóznia kéne tudja! Nyolcadszorra még senkinek sem sikerült ma megtalálni az egyest. 
Jöjjön, maga lesz az utolsó! Nem mohikán ne féljen! Most meg hová fut? A WC nem arra van!!!


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

é


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Ki mit mond a nászéjszakán?



Orvosnő: Kérem a következőt! 

Tanárnő: Sebaj kicsikém, holnap majd jobban megy! 

Szabónő: Jól fog állni! 

Kalauznő: Csak beljebb, beljebb, a közepe még üres! 

Pincér: Duplát parancsol? 

Cipész: Kicsit szűk, de majd kitágul! 

Fogorvos: Csak egy kicsit fog fájni! 

Órás: Ezt már valaki piszkálta! 

Mérnök: Hiba csúszott a számításba! 

Falazó: Magasabbra emeld! 

Nyomozó: Megint egy betörés!


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Nehogy már: 

a mézescsupor nyalja ki Micimackót! 
a nyúl vigye a vadászpuskát! 
az öregasszony tépje szét a pitbullt! 
a Postinor vegye be Mariskát! 
a rőzse vigye az anyókát! 
a befőtt tegye el a nagymamát! 
a bomba dobja le a B-52- est! 
a csík húzza a repülőt! 
a farok csóválja a kutyát! 
a ketrec rázza a majmot! 
a málnás lakjon jól a maciban! 
a másik adja a falat! 
a talpalávaló húzza a cigányt! 
a vakolat verje le a kőművest! 
az állomás fütyüljön a vonatnak! 
a kémény szálljon rá a gólyára! 
a kézifék húzza be a sofőrt! 
a banán hámozza a majmot! 
a fagyi visszanyaljon! 
a légy fújja a chemotoxot! 
a lekvár főzze ki a nagymamát! 
a morzsa vigye a hangyát! 
a pompon lóbálja a sapkát! 
a rőzse vigye az anyókát! 
a sonka köpje be a legyet! 
a tészta gyúrja a nagymamát! 
a kurzor mozgassa az egeret! 
a program fagyassza le a vírust! 
az étkezési só nyalja meg a vén kecskét! 
az angol nyelv törje a Tarzant! 
a biztosíték verje ki a villanykörtét! 
a sál kösse meg a nagymamát! 
a málna egye a barnamedvét! 
a lángok fékezzék meg a főnyomócsővezetőt! 
az abrosz étkezze le a törzsvendéget! 
a tizedes tört ossza el a matektanárnőt! 
az ünnepi beszéd süljön bele a szónokba! 
a gitt rágja a Pál utcai fiúkat! 
az ige hirdesse a plébánost! 
a zebra menjen át a gyalogoson! 
a szar dongja körül a legyet! 
a fejfájás múlassa el az aszpirint! 
az áfa térítse vissza a vállalkozót! 
a jég taknyoljon el a nagymamán! 
a 11-es hagyja ki a baloldali középpályást! 
a záróvonal lepje át a BMW-t! 
mólés bort kapj a hányingertől! 
a lepedő gyűrje össze a nászutas párt! 
a lócitrom szedegesse a verebet! 
a léc verje le a magasugrót! 
a tehén csapjon bele a villámba! 
a szerelő üsse meg az áramot!


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

s


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

nő mint webszerver. Hibaüzenetek és értelmezésük: 

-400 Bad Request - a férfi a randira virág nélkül érkezett 
-401 Unauthorized - férjnél van 
-402 Payment Required - gyertyafényes vacsora 
-403 Forbidden - El a kezekkel! 
-404 Not Found - Ma a barátnőimmel bulizok! 
-405 Method Not Allowed - Hátulról nem engedem! 
-406 Method Not Acceptable - Nem veszem a számba! 
-407 Proxy Auth. Required - Meg kell kérdezni anyámat! 
-408 Request Timeout - Tudod, hogy mióta nem hívtál??? 
-409 Conflict - Ki volt az a szőke nő, akivel tegnap láttalak? 
-410 Document Removed - El akarok válni! 
-411 Length Required - Miii? Ezt nevezed te hosszúnak??? 
-412 Precondition Failed - Miiii? Nincs nálad óvszer??? 
-413 Request Entity Too Large - EKKORA nekem be nem fér! 
-415 Unsupported Media Type - Neeem, négyesben szó sem lehet róla! 
-500 Internal Server Error - menstruál 
-501 Not Implemented - még sosem feküdt le senkivel 
-502 Bad Gateway - . . . fúúúúj, sós! 
-503 Service Unavailable - Fáj a fejem! 
-504 Gateway Timeout - Ennyi?


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

dobrády


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Az egyik pesti színház művésznője új, fényűzően berendezett fürdőszobát csináltatott magának. Mikor a fürdőszoba elkészült, meghívta két pályatársnőjét, hogy nekik is megmutassa. Mikor megtekintették és jönnek lefelé a lépcsőn azt mondja az egyik:
- Micsoda luxus! Megfigyeltem, hogy a mosdón nyolc fogkefe volt. 
- Igen - felelte a másik - minden fogára egy.

Két drámaíró beszélget : 
- Befejeztem a tragédiámat csak azt nem tudom hogy az ötödik felvonás végén hogyan pusztítsam el a hőst? 
- Az igazán egyszerű kérlek. Olvastasd el vele az első négy felvonást.


A színésznő vacsorát ad. Ám a vendégek idő előtt érkeznek meg, és a muvésznő még nem készült el a toalettjével. 
- Hát hol a mama ? - kérdi egy hölgy a színésznő ötéves kislányától. 
- Fent a szobájában - feleli a kisleány - most írja a szemöldökét.

A művésznő hangverseny után így szól egyik barátjához: 
- Ugye milyen szépen énekeltem ? A hangom megtöltötte az egész termet. 
- Oh igen. Sokan még ki is mentek, hogy helyet engedjenek neki

Író: műveimet 2x annyian olvassák, mint azelőtt!
Kolléga: nocsak! Megnősültél?


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

ákos


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

A nő és a férfi... 

A férfiak azért nem tudják, milyenek a nők, mert folyton arról elmélkednek, milyennek kellene lenniük. 

Ahhoz, hogy boldogok legyünk egy férfival, sok megértés és kevéske szeretet kell.

Ahhoz, hogy boldogok legyünk egy nővel, sok szeretet kell és az, hogy meg se próbáljuk megérteni őt.




Különbség: 

1. A férfi leissza magát, a nő csak be van csiccsentve. 
2. A férfi megcsal, a nőnek kalandja van. 
3. A férfi, amikor elválik, tönkre teszi a családot, a nő befejezi a jövő nélküli kapcsolatot. 
4. A férfi kiabál, a nő csak hangsúlyozza az igazságot. 
5. A férfi kínozza a gyerekeket, a nőknek csak az idegei nem bírják. 
6. A férfi nem foglalkozik családjával, a nő megvalósítja önmagát. 
7. A férfi egy erőszakos bunkó, a nő csak kényszerből határozott. 
8. A férfi munkamániás, a nő független. 
9. A férfi lusta, a nő regenerálódik. 
10. A férfi hazudik, a nő diplomata. 
11. A férfi pazarolja a pénzt, a nő néha magának is vásárol. 
12. A férfi, amikor jól néz ki - nárcisztikus, a nő egyszerűen ápolt. 
13. A férfi szerencsétlen, a nő néha elveszettnek érzi magát. 



10 ok, amiért egy férfinak sosincs esélye egy nővel szemben

1. Ha a véleménye megkérdezése nélkül döntesz, miszogin vagy. Ha ő dönt a véleményed megkérdezése nélkül, akkor egy emancipált nő.
2. Ha sokat dolgozol, akkor nem törődsz vele. Ha keveset dolgozol, egy lusta disznó vagy.
3. Ha a nőnek van egy rosszul fizetett, unalmas munkahelye, akkor kizsákmányolják. Ha neked van egy rosszul fizetett, unalmas munkahelyed, akkor hülye vagy, ha nem mész máshova dolgozni.
4. Ha téged hamarabb léptetnek elő, akkor a nőket negatíve diszkriminálják. Ha őt léptetik hamarabb elő, az normális, elvégre egyenjogúság van.
5. Ha azt mondod, jól néz ki, az molesztálás. Ha nem mondod, észre sem veszed.
6. Ha olyasvalamire kéred meg, amit nem szívesen tesz, akkor uralkodni akarsz rajta. Ha ő kér meg valamire, amit nem szívesen teszel meg, akkor azt illetlenség visszautasítani.
7. Ha igyekszel jól kinézni, biztos szeretőd van. Ha nem, akkor ápolatlan, mocskos vagy és büdös
8. Ha büszke vagy az eredményeidre, akkor önző vagy és beképzelt. Ha nem, akkor nincs benned nyoma sem a becsvágynak.
9. Ha virágot viszel, akarsz valamit. Ha nem viszel, akkor figyelmetlen vagy.
10. Ha fáj a feje, akkor pihennie kell. Ha neked fáj a fejed, már biztos nem szereted.



Becenevek: 

Ha Kati, Ivett, Zsuzsi és Andi ebédelni mennek, egymást kizárólag Katinak, Ivettnek, Zsuzsinak és Andinak fogják szólitani. 

De ha Laci, Feri, Béla és Józsi mennek sörözni, következetesen Dagadtnak, Tökfejnek, Totyának és Godzillanak hívják egymást. 


Ebéd: 

Ha kihozzák a számlát, Laci, Feri, Béla és Józsi egyaránt bedobják a maguk ezresét, még akkor is, ha a számla 1200 Ft-ról szól. Egyiküknél sincs kisebb címlet, és amúgy sem kérik a visszajárót. 

Ha a lányoknak kell fizetniük, előkerülnek a zsebszámológépek. 


Fürdőszoba: 

Egy férfi fürdőszobájában 5 tárgy található: fogkefe, borotvahab, borotva, szappan, és egy törülköző a Thermál hotelből. 

A női fürdőszobában található tárgyak száma átlagosan 437. Egy férfi ezen tárgyak legtöbbjét fel sem ismerné. 


Pénz: 
Egy férfi akár 2000 forintot is kiad egy 1000 forintos áruért, ha kell neki. 

Egy nő szívesen kiad 1000 forintot egy 2000 forintos áruért, még ha nincs is rá szüksége. 


Vita: 

Bármilyen vitában mindig a nőé az utolsó szó. Bármi, amit a férfi ezután mond, egy új vita kezdete. (Nos férfiaknak: felejtsétek el a hibáitokat. Elég, ha egyvalaki fejben tartja őket.) 


Bevásárlás: 

Egy nő listát készít a szükséges dolgokról, aztán elmegy az ABC-be és megveszi őket. 

Egy férfi addig vár, amíg otthon már csak egy fél doboz sör és egy darab sajt marad. Csak ekkor indul vásárolni. Mindent megvesz, ami megtetszik neki. Mire a pénztárhoz ér, a kosara már jobban meg van pakolva, mint a hetes busz munka után. 


Cipő: 

Mikor egy nő munkába indul, kényelmes vászoncipőt vesz fel. A magas sarkút egy szatyorban viszi magával. Munkahelyén első dolga cipőt váltani, de csak azért, hogy három percen belül íróasztalánál lerúgja és papucsba bújjon. Úgyse látja senki a szép cipőt. 

Egy férfi egész nap ugyanabban a cipőben dolgozik. 


Macskák: 

A nők imádják a macskákat. 

A férfiak azt állítják, hogy szeretik a nők macskáit, de amikor a nő nem néz oda, felrúgják. 


Jövő: 

Egy nő mindig aggódik a jövő miatt, míg férjhez nem megy. 

Egy férfi sosem aggódig a jövő miatt, csak miután megnősült. 


Házasság: 

Egy nő azért megy egy férfihoz, mert azt gondolja: majd megváltozik, de úgysem fog soha. 

Egy férfi azért vesz el egy nőt, mert azt gondolja: sosem fog megváltozni, de úgyis meg fog. 


Külső: 

A férfiak ugyanolyan jóképűek reggel, mint mikor ágyba bújtak. 

Egy nő külseje valahogy mindig leromlik az éjszaka folyamán. 


Öltözködés: 

Egy nő átöltözik, ha: vásárolni megy, meglocsolja a virágokat, ha kiviszi a szemetet, ha felveszi a telefont, ha könyvet olvas, ha postát bont, stb. 

Egy férfi kiöltözik, ha: esküvője van, temetésre megy, meghal. 


Mosoda: 

A nők minden második nap mosodába viszik a ruháikat. 

Egy férfi minden ruhadarabot, ideértve a nyolc évvel ezelőtt divatos farmert is, legalább háromszor felvesz, mielőtt mosodába megy. Ha már végképp kifogy a ruhákból, kifordítva felveszi a legkevésbé koszos trikót, bérel egy kamiont és a több kazalnyi koszos ruhát a mosodába viteti. A férfi nagy álma, hogy csinos fiatal nőkkel találkozik a mosodában. Ez csak az amerikai szappanoperák állandó ismétléseinek következménye, és mint ilyen, teljesen megalapozatlan vágyálom. 


Család: 

Ó a gyerekek ! Egy nő mindent tud a gyerekeiről. Észben tartja a fogorvossal megbeszélt időpontokat, a nagy szerelmeket, legjobb barátokat, kedvenc ételeket, titkolt félelmeket, reményeket és álmokat. 

Egy férfinak néha feldereng, hogy valami apró emberkéket szokott látni a házban itt-ott.







Frizura 

Szituáció: egyik nő (1) éppen a fodrásztól jön. Találkozik barátnőjével (2). 
A párbeszéd: 


2: Ó! De csini vagy! 
1: Tényleg? Még nem néztem meg magam a tükörben, így nem tudom, sikerült-e a frizurám.. Nem gondolod, hogy kicsit túl göndör lett? 
2: Ugyan már! Tökéletes lett. Én is szeretnék ilyen frizurát, de azt hiszem, az arcom túl széles hozzá. Pedig nagyon tetszik. 
1: Viccelsz? Szerintem nagyon is szép, hosszúkás arcod van. Neked jól áll a sima, rövid haj is. Én is lenyíratnám rövidre, de túl hosszú a nyakam. 
2: Á, semmi baja a nyakadnak, én is boldog lennék egy ilyennel. De az én fejem a vállamból nőtt ki. 
1: Ne viccelj már! Minden barátnőm irigykedik a nyakadra. Rajtad minden a helyén van. De nézz csak rám: túl rövidek a karjaim. Ha nem ilyen drabális vállaim lennének, lenne a méretemre rendes ruha (stb... stb...) 


Szituáció: egyik férfi éppen a fodrásztól jön. Találkozik a haverjával. A párbeszéd: 


2: Nyiratkoztál? 
1: Ja.










1. A kedves férfiak csúnyák.
2. A jóképű férfiak nem kedvesek.
3. A kedves és jóképű férfiak homoszexuálisak.
4. A jóképű, kedves és heteroszexuális férfiak nősek.
5. A nem túl jóképű, de elég kedves férfiak pénztelenek.
6. A nem túl jóképű, de elég kedves és jól kereső férfiak azt hiszik, hogy a pénzük miatt szeretjük őket.
7. A jóképű pénztelen férfiak a pénzünk miatt szeretnek minket.
8. A jóképű, de nem túl kedves, ám meglehetősen heteroszexuális férfiak nem találnak minket elég szépnek.
9. A minket szépnek találó, emellett heteroszexuális, határozottan kedves és jól kereső férfiak félénkek.
10. A megfelelő külsejű, meglehetősen kedves és heteroszexuális férfiak nem teszik meg az első lépést.
11. A férfiak, akik sosem teszik meg az első lépést, automatikusan elvesztik irántunk az érdeklődésüket, amint a kezdeményezést a kezünkbe vesszük.







A kiegyensúlyozott, boldog szerelmi élet titkai egy oldalon! 
1) HOGYAN EJTSD ELRAGADTATÁSBA A NOT: 
Bókolj neki 
szeresd, 
tiszteld, 
babusgasd, 
csókolgasd, 
becézgesd, 
vigasztald, 
védelmezd, 
vidd el vacsorázni, 
halmozd el ajéndékkal, 
figyelj rá, 
törődj vele, 
öleld magadhoz, 
állj ki mellette, 
légy a támasza, 
hozd le neki a csillagokat az égrol. 

2) HOGYAN EJTSD ELRAGADTATÁSBA A FÉRFIT: 
Jelenj meg pucéran. 
Hozzál kaját.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

ft


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Egy nő, amikor betölti az 50-et, elkölt egy csomó pénzt ránctalanításra, kozmetikára, frizurára, ruhára és amikor úgy érzi, hogy a lehető legjobbat kihozta magából, nagyon föl van dobva, elindul a városban. 
Először az újságosnál vásárol, majd fizetéskor mellesleg megkérdezi: 
-Mit gondol, hány éves vagyok?
-32.
-50! És önelégülten távozik. 
A McDonaldsban is fizetéskor megkérdezi:
-Mit gondol, hány éves vagyok?
-30.
-Pontosan 50 vagyok! 
Szinte a fellegekben jár, betér a drogériába is valami kenceficét venni és mellesleg megkérdezi:
-Mit gondol, hány éves vagyok?
-29.
-Ma töltöttem be az 50-et! 
Madarat lehetne fogatni vele, a buszmegállóban meglát egy öregurat.
-Mit gondol uram, hány éves vagyok?
-Nézze asszonyom, én már 78 éves vagyok, nem jó a látásom, de van egy biztos módszerem, amivel biztonsággal meg tudom határozni a korát. Ha megengedi, hogy benyúljak a melltartója alá, egész pontosan meg tudom mondani a korát. 
Erre nem számított a nő, de nagyon furdalta a kíváncsiság és némi vívódás után ráállt. Félrevonultak a bokrok mögé, az öregúr szép finoman becsúsztatta mindkét kezét, körbejártatta, megemelgette, a bimbókat különös figyelemmel megmorzsolgatta, a nő már kezdett türelmetlen lenni: 
-Na?
-Asszonyom, maga pontosan 50 éves.
A nő nem hitt a fülének.
-Honnan a fenéből tudja ilyen pontosan?!
-A McDonaldsban ott álltam maga mögött a sorban.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

emilia


----------



## eroberter (2010 Május 24)

Önéletrajzi értelmezés

Társaságot kedvelő személyiség - ahogy lehet, lelép az irodából.
Remek prenzentációs képesség - szarra sem alkalmas.
Remek kommunikációs képesség - egész nap a telefonon lóg.
Átlagos alkalmazott - nem valami fényes a teljesítménye.
Mód felett jól képzett - mostanában nem csinált semmi nagy baromságot.
A munkája kiemelkedő fontosságú - a dátumokat nem fogná fel.
Aktív szociális életet él - iszik, mint a gödény.
A családja szociálisan aktív - azok is isznak, mint állat.
Független dolgozó - soha senki nem tudja, mit is csinál valójában.
Gyorsan gondolkodik - kézenfekvő kifogásokat talál mindenre.
Elővigyázatosan gondolkodik - nem akar döntést hozni.
Agresszív – visszataszító.
Logikusan oldja meg a nehezebb feladatokat - lepasszol mindent valaki másnak.
Remekül fejezi ki magát - beszél magyarul.
Példás figyelemmel van a részletek iránt - amit talál, zsebreteszi.
Vezetői képességekkel rendelkezik - kövér, és állandóan ordít.
Kiemelkedően jó ítélőképessége van - rohadt szerencsés.
Van érzéke a humorhoz - tud pár gusztustalan, ostoba viccet.
Tudatosan építi a karrierjét - mocskos kis seggnyaló.
Lojális - máshol soha az életben nem kapna munkát.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

szerelemre


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

hangolva


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

!


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

Én azért regisztráltam mert itt találtam meg a kedvenc zenémet karaoke formátumban a rómeó és júlia mint holdsugár címü számot köszi


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

jó


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

hali


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

lenne


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

ha


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

muszáj bocs


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

le tudnék


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

.


----------



## vavrichenko (2010 Május 24)

tölteni


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

sghjhsgjgh


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

f


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

hány lkell még ugyan


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

eeee


----------



## Veron75 (2010 Május 24)

Üdvözlet az Oldalnak!


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

lll


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## golyo95 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## wolfi1977 (2010 Május 24)

szia mindenki


----------



## wolfi1977 (2010 Május 24)

fura ez igy,  én a chathez szoktam én a simlis és szende miatt csinizem :lol: ti miért


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

ez nagy segítség


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

htrdeh


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

ez kicsit fura....


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

ez a 4.


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

mit meg nem tesz az ember lánya ha akar vmit... xd


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

megint nem készülök vizsgára....


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

de kezdem megszokni, hogy


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

nappal nem tudom rávenni magam a tanulásra..


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

a baj csak az,


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

hogy holnap időben kell kelni... :S


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

2. Kielégíthetőség, tautológia, logikai következmény, ekvivalencia


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

struktúra = modell ??? ez igaz??


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Verba volant, scripta manent.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Diversas diversa iuvant.


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

ekvivalencia


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Acta est fabula


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

hello


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Exercitatio artem parat.


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

utcsó előtti


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Mors certa, hora incerta.”


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

utolsóó


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

A capite foetet piscis.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Alea iacta est.


----------



## Kayano (2010 Május 24)

??


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Altius, citius, fortius.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Aquila non captat muscas.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Ave Caesar, morituri te salutant.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Bis dat, qui cito dat.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Ceterum censeo Karthaginem esse delendam.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Cogito, ergo sum.


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Dic, duc, fac, fer!


----------



## JustGab (2010 Május 24)

Divide et impera.


----------



## Szöszykeh (2010 Május 24)

*köszi*

hát ez bagyon nagy segítség


----------



## Szöszykeh (2010 Május 24)

am jó h van ide addig írok amíg nincs meg a 20.


----------



## mondzug (2010 Május 24)

f


----------



## mondzug (2010 Május 24)

ja


----------



## mondzug (2010 Május 24)

Hajrá


----------



## mondzug (2010 Május 24)

Csakis


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Miért nem elég csak regisztrálni????????:-(((


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Mikor lesz meg a húsz bejegyzés?????


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Oh oh!!


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Hot Banditoz - Best Of Holiday Club Hits-2007

01. Que Si, Que No
02. Veo Veo 
03. Ilarie 
04. A La Playa 
05. Shake Your Balla (1,2,3 Alarma)
06. Chucu Chucu (El Tren) 
07. I Am The Musicman
08. Hands Up
09. Agadou 
10. Levantando Las Manos 
11. Hockey Pockey
12. Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes 
13. Happy Birthday (Clap Clap Song)
14. Yo Tengo 
15. La Cucaracha Dance 
16. Apres Ski Minimix 2007


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

How to apply these codes and colors


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Mouth & McNeal - Hello A
Régóta keresem!!!!


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

A folyón át texasba..


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Mademoiselle Ninette 1970 
* Annabella 1970 
* Birdie 1970 
* Saah-Saah-Kumba-Kumba 1971
* Coconuts From Congoville 1972
* Lady From Amsterdam 1973
* My Rockin' Lady 1974
* Crying man 1975
* Jungle People 1976
* Sugar Baby 1976
* Mirabelle, Shake Shake Shake 1977
* Wanna Love You 1977
* Did You See My Wife 1982


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Roland szintetizátor SH-5
The SH-5 is a classic yet very advanced monophonic synthesizer rivalled mainly by its successor, the SH-7. The SH-5 has just about two of everything. There are two analog VCOs with triangle, ramp, square and pulse waveforms, two LFO's, two filters, two VCA's, white and pink noise generators, and more.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

The oscillators can be modulated by the LFOs or the ADSR envelope generator. The two LFOs include controls for rate and waveshape: ramp, reverse ramp, triangle, sine, square, delay; and there is also a Sample + Hold feature. The two multi-mode filters include hi-pass, low-pass, and band-pass filtering with cutoff, resonance, keyboard tracking, envelope sensitivity (AR, ADSR or preset) and modulation (ramp, sine, square, s+h) controls plus an additional band-pass-only filter. The two VCAs offer Attack/Release and ADSR envelopes which can be triggered by the Sample + Hold, LFO #2 or an external audio trigger input.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

A SH-5 egy klasszikus még nagyon haladó egyszólamú szintetizátor, amivel főleg az utóda által vetekedtek, a SH-7. A SH-5-nek épp körülbelül kettő van minden. Ott kettő analóg VCOs háromszöggel, rámpával, négyzettel és impulzushullámalakokkal, két éves LFO, két szűrő, kettő VCA, a fehér és rózsaszín sokat beszélnek generátorok, és több.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Az oszcillátorokat modulálhatja a LFOs vagy az ADSR borítékgenerátor. Az kettő LFOs arányért és waveshape: rámpáért tartalmaz irányításokat, rámpát fordít meg, háromszög, szinuszfüggvény, derékszöget alkot, késik; és ott van szintén egy Sample + Hold jellemző. A két sok módból álló szűrő tartalmaz szia-szoros, kisszorosú, és szalag-szoros, ami vágással szűrődik át, rezonancia, beír miközben halad, borítékérzékenység (AR, ADSR vagy előre beállított) és moduláció (rámpa, szinuszfüggvény, négyzet, s+h) pluszt irányít további szalag-szoros-egyetlen szűrő. Az kettő olyan VCAs ajánlatAttack/Release és ADSR borítékok, amiket elindíthat a Sample + Hold, LFO #2 vagy egy külső audióravasz-input.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Egy egyszerű számítás, megdöbbentő eredmény 
Egy tévénéző egyszerű számítása és a CNN-nek elküldött megjegyzése 

Az adófizetők pénzéből tervezett banki helyreállító terv a következő összegekbe fog kerülni: 700 milliárd dollár az amerikai helyreállító tervben + a már kiadott 500 milliárd + azok az euró milliárdok, amelyeket az európai kormányok adnak az Európában válságba került bankoknak. 

Hogy csak egy áttekintést megpróbáljon felvázolni arról, hogy ez pontosan mit is jelent, a tévénéző a következő számítást végezte el: 

"A Földbolygón 6,7 milliárd ember él. Ha csak az amerikai tervben szereplő 700 milliárd dollárt vesszük, és ezt elosztjuk a Föld lakosainak számával, 6,7 milliárddal, akkor az lakosonként 104 millió dollárra jön ki fejenként." 
"Ha ezt a pénzösszeget odaadnánk minden egyes földlakónak, akkor nem csak hogy a szegénységet számolnánk fel gyökeresen általa, hanem minden földlakó milliomossá válna." 

Következtetésképpen a következőt mondja: "Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy valódi probléma merül fel a vagyon felosztásával kapcsolatban." 

Ha Franciaország esetét vesszük a 26 milliárd euróval, amelyet a kormány ruházott be az adófizetők pénzéből: 
26 milliárd 60 millió lakosra: az annyi mint 433,33 millió euró fejenként. Ha egy négytagú családot veszünk, az 1,733 milliárd családonként. Ekkora összeggel a családok bőven vissza tudták volna fizetni jelzálog tartozásaikat, és akkor nem robbant volna ki válság. Még egy jóval szerényebb összeggel is megtehették volna ugyanezt, ráadásul a fogyasztást is fellendíthették volna. 

A válság azonban itt van, és a kormányok csak gúnyolódnak rajtunk. A pénz azokhoz vándorol, akik spekulációikkal veszítik el a mi pénzünket, így nem marad már semmi az embereknek.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## exile (2010 Május 24)

Warning
Expension cards contain very delicate Integrated(IC)chips.To protect them against damage from static electricity you should follow some precautions whenever you work on your computer.
1. Turn of your computer and unplug power supply.
2. Use a grounded wrist strap before handing computer components.If you do not have one,touch both of your hands to safely grounded object or to a metal object such as the power supply case.
3. Place components on a grounded antistatic pad on the bag that that came with the components whenever the components are separated from system.
The card contain sensitive electric components,which can be easily damaged by static electricity,so the card should be left in its original packing until it is installed.
Unpacking and installation should be done on a grounded anti-static mat.The operator should be wearing an anti-static wristband,grounded at the same point as the anti-static mat.
Inspect the card carton for obvious damage.Shipping and handing may cause damage to your card.Be sure there are no shipping and handing damages on the card before proceeding.
*Do not apply power to your system it has been damaged on the card.
nem alkalmaz hatalmat a rendszeredbe azt megrongálták a kártyán.
*In order to ensure your graphics card working correctly,please use official Gigabyte BIOS only.Use none official Gigabyte BIOS might cause problem on the graphics card.
Gigabyte BIOS erőok-probléma a grafikus kártyán.


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Blas1911 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

nagyszerű


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

remélem használ


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

a


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

k


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

ö


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

n


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

y


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

v


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## marci7612 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

nagyböjt


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Köszönöm a figyelmeztetést


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Kedvesek vagytok


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Nem tudtam,hogy ez a módi


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

1951


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Nagyon jó


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Kellemes oldal


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

09


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

hungary


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Én köszönöm


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Mehetek?


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Időm van


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Biztos megvan?


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Még csinálom


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Később nem érek rá


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Szerdán tölthetek?


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## ucsilla87 (2010 Május 24)

na, nézzük!


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

07


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Még küzdök


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Biztos ami..


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

lessz 40


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

vagy 41


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Várok 21-et


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Ügyes vagyok


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Csilla írjál még


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Talán elég


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

No még 1


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

És itt a vége!


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Kell még


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Talán 22


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Ez szép munka volt


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Szép napunk volt ma


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

a


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség délben2*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




123


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

18 Szeretem a forma 1-et


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

17 Nyáron foci VB


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

2 333


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség délben 2*



hannabarbara írta:


> 123



123


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

16 hajrá Brazilok


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség3*



hannabarbara írta:


> 123



1234


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

15 Michael Phelpsnek hívják az egyik cicám


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség4*



hannabarbara írta:


> 1234



1234


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

3 222


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség5*



hannabarbara írta:


> 1234



12345


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

4 11


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt6*



hannabarbara írta:


> 12345



6


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

6 bcff


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

hahó


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

7 asdf


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt7*



hannabarbara írta:


> 6



7


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

tzsrfgj


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

8 messze még a 20....


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt8*



hannabarbara írta:


> 7



8


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

9 még mindig messze a 20....


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

rktnhdfkgb


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

10 már a fele meg van a 20-nak...


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt9*



hannabarbara írta:


> 8



9


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

10 pont a fele


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

11 ez már több, mint a fele, de csak eggyel


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt10*



hannabarbara írta:


> 9



10


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

12 most már kettővel több, mint a fele


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

9 ez a szerencseszámom


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

13 ha így folytatom, néhány perc és meglesz a 20


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt11*



hannabarbara írta:


> 10



11


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

nekem 8


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

14 hajrá BrigiKriszti


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt12*



hannabarbara írta:


> 11



12kiss


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

15 már csak öt van visszaa


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt13*



hannabarbara írta:


> 12kiss



13:444:


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

7 fejű sárkány


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

16 még négy és túl leszek rajta


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt14*



hannabarbara írta:


> 13:444:



14:55:


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

17 tizenhéttizenhéttizenhét


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

18 tizennyolc már csak kettő van visszaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt15*



hannabarbara írta:


> 14:55:



15:d


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

19 ez az utolsó előtti felesleges hozzászólásom


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Köszi a biztatást, szerintem 6


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt16*



hannabarbara írta:


> 15:d



16


----------



## Neo_Komlo (2010 Május 24)

20  és megvan az összes, kitartás a többieknek!


----------



## balogati817 (2010 Május 24)

ati vagyok


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt 17*



hannabarbara írta:


> 16



17


----------



## balogati817 (2010 Május 24)

és kommenteket gyűjtök


----------



## balogati817 (2010 Május 24)

itten


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt18*



hannabarbara írta:


> 17



18:..:


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

5ször kell már csak írnom


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt19*



hannabarbara írta:


> 18:..:



19


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Már közel a vég


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt20*



hannabarbara írta:


> 19



20:11:


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*söt21*



hannabarbara írta:


> 20:11:



21


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Három


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Kettő


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Egy


----------



## hannabarbara (2010 Május 24)

*sötétség délben*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




köszönöm!!!!


----------



## BrigiKriszti (2010 Május 24)

Sikerült, köszönet a fórum ötletgazdájának.


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

akkor 1


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*1*

meg még 1


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*4*

vagyis 3


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*4*

így ez 4


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

hozzászolás vagy üzenetet kell küldeni hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászolás??


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*5*

huu már 5


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*6*

hatodik


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

hetedikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

*7*

hetedik


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

nyocadikkkk hukkkkk


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

kilencedikkkkkkk bakker


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

nyolcadik


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tiiizzzzeeeddddddiiiiikkkkkkkkkk


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

kilencedik


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizenegyyyyyyyyy de márt marhára uncsiiiii


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizenketttöööö


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizzenhárommmmmmmmmmm


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

ez meg a fele


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizennegggggyyyyy or négy


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenegy


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tisszenöttttttttt


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenkettőőő


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizzzenhattttttttttttt


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

tizzenhétttttttttt


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenhárom


----------



## rajmund666 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizennéggggy


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 24)

Hm,én is itt találtam linux-al kapcsolatban sok hasznos infot amit máshol nem...


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenöt


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenhat


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizenhééét7


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

tizennyolc


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

sziasztok
letölthető hangoskönyveket keresek


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

elsősorban rejtő jenő


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

20-1


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

*4*

4


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

elszámoltam magam.. 8


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

tizen2


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

péntek


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

valaki tud esetleg tippeket adni?


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

3x5=?


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## Reacher (2010 Május 24)

és 20.. köszi


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

20!!!!


----------



## kredai (2010 Május 24)

*komment*

hmm kéne 20 komment


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## legend001 (2010 Május 24)

20+1


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## szemere82 (2010 Május 24)

21


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*5*

5


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*6*

6


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*7*

7 - ez egy szép szám, de nem értem, hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólás, ha így is meg lehet tenni...


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

*Köszi*

Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*8*

8 - egyik asztrológus barátom szerint ez a nyolcas nagyon aktuális mostanság


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*9*

9 - The Hermit


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*10*

10 - most már félúton vagyok...


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*11*

11 = 2


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*12*

12 - ha húsz másodpercet kell várni minden üzenet között, akkor az majdnem 7 perc míg meglesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*13*

13 - Ki fog hűlni a söröm.


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*14*

14 - a reptilianok (gyíkembörök) érdekelnének, mert a román írónő szövegének hiteltelensége felkeltették az érdeklődésemet


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*15*

15 - a reptilianok szerint Romániának 7 csakrája van. Nekem meg 3 szemem...


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*16*

16 - vajon ha belépünk az ötödik dimenzióba és törlődik az idő (a negyedik), akkor végül is megint a negyedikbe lépünk


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*17*

17 - na mingyá felnőttkorú leszek


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*18*

18 - most már szavazhatok. De kire?


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*19*

19 - Milyen félelmetes is volt ennyire megközelíteni a 20. évet... Most már kibékültem a 35-el is.


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*20*

Nekem 20!


----------



## Thyluv (2010 Május 24)

*21*

21 - Kelle egy ráadás, főleg hogy ez a kedvenc számom
meg a 23 is.


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 24)

*1*

most ennek mi értelme de komolyan


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 24)

*2*

talán inkább ki kellene kapcsolni ezt a korlátozást, amivel mindenki cak teleszemeteli a fórumot


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 24)

*3*

3


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 24)

*4*

na eddig tartott a türelmem, most még ez az időkorlátozás is...szánalmas na, de komolyan


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

*hozzászólás*

Hello Mindenkinek!


Akkor most ez egy hozzászólás?


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

11.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

12. 

Szia!

Igen az előbb írt hozzászólásod, egy hozzászólás...


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

Akkor megint hozzászólok!


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

Szuper tipp. Köszi


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

14. 

Küldd el szépen...


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

a


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

És harmadszor is!


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

Itt a negyedik is!


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*1*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

15. 
A James Clawell regények már várnak rám


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

Quest8 : 1,2,4... 
Kihalok D
am 16.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*2*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*3*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*4*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

Tisztára szószátyár vagyok!


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

Hmm...még 17....


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*5*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

17.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

6.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

12


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*6*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

7.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

Nekem meg vegyes érzéseim vannak, amikor rám jön a szarhatnék


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

8.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

13


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*7*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

Az előző volt a 18as, ez meg a 19.  Húú már cs 1...


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

9.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

10.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

14


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

11.


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*8*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

Kayano egy régebbi kérdésére válaszolván:
a struktúra valóban a modell szinonímája


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

15


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
BB, jót beszélgettünk


----------



## MFerenc (2010 Május 24)

045


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

12.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

16


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

13.!


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

tudja valaki, hogy most Budán milyen az időjárás?


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

14.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

15.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

16.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

17


----------



## Ashenvale (2010 Május 24)

"Ide bármit "beírhatol" folyamatosan"


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

17.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

18


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

18.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

19.


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

19


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*9*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

20.


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

ezt a sok számolóembert, érdekes, hogy mindenki csak húszig számol


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

*10*

nekem vegyes érzelmeim vannak ezzel az oldallal kapcsolatban, jelenleg a letöltés miatt vagyok itt.


----------



## bmedve (2010 Május 24)

Remélem tartalmas voltam


----------



## quest8 (2010 Május 24)

20


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

csak nem merek rászámolni senkire sem


----------



## tiebchie (2010 Május 24)

11


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

jó ez a fórum


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

Az én kedvencem: "A holnap mindig tiszta, nem szennyezi hiba."


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

a


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

b


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

c


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

d


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

e


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

é


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

f


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

1


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

2


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

3


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

4


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

5


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

6


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

7


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

8


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

9


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

10


----------



## Jucus42 (2010 Május 24)

és 1 a ráadás


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

a Shakespeare műveket nem Shakespeare írta, hanem egy másik ember.... (Shaw)
zseniális


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

valaki tudja, hogy melyik a leghosszabb (értelmes) magyar szó?


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)




----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 24)

7.....


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

lassan elérem


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

még 2


----------



## chisten (2010 Május 24)

talán?


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

???


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

ki evett már életében marlenkát?


----------



## mrmojo (2010 Május 24)

halihó, tudja valaki, hogy miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

köszönöm én is ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

azthittem sosem lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom...és annyira rossz lett volna


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

nem vagyok az a beszédes típus


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

és új tagként egyébként is nehéz másokhoz hozzászólogatni


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

viszont ez az 5.ik hozzászólásom


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

és ez a 6.-ik hozzászólásom...remélem menni fog majd a letöltés...


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

...ha ennyi mindent megteszek,hogy sikerüljön...lassan meglesz


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

most a 8.-ik jön...és már semmi sem jut eszembe


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

......remélem senki sem olvassa ezt a gondolatmenetet


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

éééééééééééééééés megvan a 10.-ik...félúton a siker felé


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

már csak 10.-et kell írnom,ha ez megvan akkor 9-et


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

nemsokára reggel van,és vár a coffeeeeeeeeeeeee,és stb...


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

azért még írok párat,hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom...nem is értem amúgy ezt...


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

....még párat írok...bár nem értelmes az igaz...de próbálkozom vele


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

nemsokára kész....hányadiknál járok???????????????


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

áááááá ez a 15.-ik pont....már csak 5 kell és végeztem is  nassszerűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

kezdek elégedett lenni magammal, viszont mindjárt elalszom


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

ez a 17.-ik....na még 3-mat .............................


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

és visszaszámlálás....lassan vége és többé meg sem szólalok xD


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

közel járok ....ez a 19.-ik mindjárt okés...remélem jó helyre írogatok


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

Na végre ez a 20.-ik és végre nem kell írnom többé


----------



## Tamiam (2010 Május 24)

Azért egy ráadás...vagy legyen 3???? Nem tudom...


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

A féltékenységtől ostobaságokat gondolnak és csinálnak az emberek.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Mindig félreértjük magunkat és ritkán értünk meg másokat. A tapasztalat nem erkölcsi érték. Pusztán név, melyet az emberek tévedéseiknek adnak


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Ó hiúságok hiúsága! Ki boldog közülünk e világon? Ki kapta meg azt, amire vágyott? És ha megkapta, ki van megelégedve?


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Némely ember tragédiája éppen abban áll, hogy noha elvben számtalan lehetőség közül van joga választani, a valóság arra kényszeríti, hogy alig egypár közül válasszon.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Gondolj bele, mennyivel kellemesebb sokszor az elképzelt világ, mint a valóság!


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

A képzelet világa halhatatlan - a valóságé halandó


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Ne feledd! Amire figyelsz, az a világod.


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

kiss


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Nem hiszek a valóságban, ezért gúnyt űzök a halálból és a szenvedésből, hogy megfosszam attól a félelmetes hatalomtól, amellyel az emberiség felruházta őket.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

A valóság és a megismerhetőség határai nem azonosak.


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)




----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

:d


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)




----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

:|


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

:8:


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)




----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)




----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

1111111111


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

asdfghjk


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

zxcvbn


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

qwertyu


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

123456


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

plmbdrty


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

zxcvbnmko


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

qazwsedr


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

098765431


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

rebhy67


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Ha nem éred be a tetszéleti léttel, ha kitárulsz a valónak és a képzeletnek, ha megnyílsz, hogy befogadj és visszatükrözz, nem csupán kéjörömökben lesz részed! Ha felszárnyalsz a dágványból, gyakran visszazuhansz. Rengetegszer megzúzod, összetöröd magad. Viszont szabadon repülhetsz.


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

0okju7890


----------



## mesera (2010 Május 25)

wwwwwsxcft


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Az ébren lévőknek egy és közös a világuk, az alvóknak mindegyike pedig külön világba lép.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Akármilyen furcsa: a valóságot mindig azok az irodalmi művek közelítik meg a legjobban, amelyeket a legkevésbé tartunk valószerűnek.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Ami a valóságot illeti, az csak egy történet, amit mások meséltek nekünk a világról, és arról, hogyan kell viselkednünk benne.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Folyton cikizzük a mozit, mondván: ilyesmi se történhet a való életben, ám ha mégis bekövetkezik, akkor vállat rántunk: na, ez is csak a filmekben lehetséges!


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Ha azt hiszed, hogy mindent értesz, akkor reménytelenül össze vagy zavarodva.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Mihelyt tudjátok, hogy mi a kérdés, érteni fogjátok a választ is.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Vannak dolgok, amiket azért tanulunk meg, hogy eszünkbe juttassák, hogyan kell felejteni.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

Egyes dolgokat nyugalomban, másokat viharban lehet a legjobban megtanulni.


----------



## kothaj (2010 Május 25)

tudás abból származik, ha megtaláljuk a válaszokat, de megérteni, hogy mit jelentenek a válaszok, adja meg a bölcsességet.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Ez hasznos tipp!


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

A cél nem szentesíti az eszközt. Mert célok nem léteznek, csak eszközök. Az élet ismeretlentől ismeretlenig hajt.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Mindenki, az égvilágon mindenki kérni akar tőlem valamit. Ezért dicsérnek, hízelegnek és fölajánlják azt, amire szerintük szükségem van. Holott másra sem vágyom, mint hogy végre egyedül legyek.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Egy aprócska részlet is - bármilyen ártalmatlannak tűnik is - tönkretehet mindent.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Mindannyian tartozunk annyival a szeretetnek, hogy megengedjük neki: olyan formában nyilvánuljon meg, amilyenben akar.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

A sötétben bármit el tudunk képzelni, de általában csak a fantomjainkat képzeljük el.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

A tükör mindent pontosan visszaad: nem téved, mert nem gondolkodik. Gondolkodni lényegében nem más, mint tévedni.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Az ajtók azért voltak zárva, mert soha nem értettem meg, hogy én vagyok az egyetlen személy, aki kinyithatja őket.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Hallgasd a szívverésed, kövesd a gondolataidat, amiket nem tudsz irányítani, és uralkodj a kényszeren.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Az Igazság nem több, mint hiú ábránd, és lassan ráeszmélt, hogy a törvények nem arra valók, hogy megoldják a problémákat, hanem arra, hogy a végtelenségig nyújtsanak egy-egy vitát.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Ezerszer kedvem támadt megfogni a kezét, és ezerszer nem csináltam semmit.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Abban a pillanatban, hogy kiválasztunk egy utat, a többi eltűnik.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

A szeretet felhalmozása szerencsét hoz, a gyűlöleté balszerencsét. Aki nem ismeri föl a problémák kapuját, az nyitva hagyja, és ettől kezdve szabad bejárásuk lesz rajta a tragédiáknak.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Kellenek a gyökerek: van egy hely a földön, ahol megszületünk, megtanulunk egy nyelvet és fölfedezzük, hogyan boldogultak őseink a nehézségekkel. Eljön az idő, amikor felelősek leszünk ezért a helyért.
Kellenek a szárnyak. Megmutatják nekünk a képzelet végtelen horizontjait, elvisznek minket az álmainkhoz, elvezetnek távoli helyekre. A szárnyak segítenek abban, hogy megismerjük felebarátaink gyökereit, és tőlük is tanuljunk.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

El kell fogadnunk, hogy a lelkünk - bár örökkévaló - jelen pillanatban az idő hálójában vergődik, annak pedig megvannak a maga korlátai és lehetőségei.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

A "divat" valójában nem más, mint annak a kifejezése: a te világodhoz tartozom. Én is a te hadsereged egyenruháját hordom, ne lőj rám.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Amióta csak elindultam azon az úton, amit a magaménak tartok, folyton arra törekszem, hogy (...) rábízzam magam a jelekre, hogy cselekedeteimből tanuljak - és ne abból, hogy elképzelem, mit cselekednék.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Légy, mint a forrás, amely örökké túlcsordul, s nem mint a tó, amelyben mindig ugyanannyi víz van.


----------



## Candycce (2010 Május 25)

Legyél derűs! Programozd át magad a nap minden percében: töltődj fel olyan gondolatokkal, amik többé tesznek! Ha ideges vagy, vagy zavart, próbálj nevetni magadon. Nevess hangosan, nevesd ki azt a nőt, aki aggódik, gyötrődik, és azt hiszi, hogy az ő problémáinál nincs fontosabb  a világon.


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Elég gyerekes ez a 20 hozzászólás megkötés


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

ezért lesz érdektelen a topic, mert ide mindenféle szemét begyűlik


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Ja igen, még valami


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Így is el lehet érni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

én már az ötödiket írom


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Elég gyorsan haladok vele


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Igazából le lehetne redukálni a hozzá szólások számát a felére, harmadára


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Akkor talán nem ilyen baromságokat irogatnánk


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

csak azért hogy elérje az ember a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Ez már a tizedik de már most unom


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Ez tényleg agy elmebeteg dolog


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Terheljük csak a szervert, hátha belassul


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Had omoljon össze


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Vagy egyszerűen meg unjuk az irogatást


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

És nem leszünk jelen az oldalon


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Na már a háromnegyedénél tartok


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Ja, meg még két nap


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Ez is agymenéses dolog


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Nem bántásilag de az admin józan volt amikor ezeket kitalálta?


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Vagy csak unatkozott?


----------



## Coleridge (2010 Május 25)

Na itt a repeta! 
Mostantól lesznek értelmes hozzászólásaim is, ez csak a diétás bevezető volt.


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

ez mire jó


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

ezt mások is így csinálják?


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

itt javasolták


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

"A könyv az alkalmazkodás kiváló kézikönyve. Olvasmányos, szórakoztató és nem utolsó sorban tanulságos. Egy torzításmente tükör magunkról. Aki érteni akar másokat, és tenni akar másokért, azoknak szól. Gratulálok a szerzőknek. Remek munka! De igazán az olvasónak gratulálok, hogy könyvvel kulcsot keres másokhoz. Itt megtalálja, és az fontos "zárakat" fog kinyitni! Jó olvasást!"


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

azt mondták számokat is lehet


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*uu*

7


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*kk*

99


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*12*

derti


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

port


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*21*

west


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*6*

oki


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*11*

sör


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*7*

78


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*3*

987


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*pp*

1254


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*as*

rest


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*7ú*

terv


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*787*

fgd


----------



## csenbenke (2010 Május 25)

*784*

65


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

én


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

ide


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

fórum


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

fogok


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

járni


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

de most akkor ez nem gáz, ugye?


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

22


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)




----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

23


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

24


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

y


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

25


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

26


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

27


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

28


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

29


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

r


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

30


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

p


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

o


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

31


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

x


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

32


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

33


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

w


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

q


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

z


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

ű


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

ccc


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

33


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

*bármi*

a


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

b


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

c


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

d


----------



## Lindike23 (2010 Május 25)

34


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

f


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

g


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

h


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

na


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

i


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

j


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

k


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

l:656:


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

m


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

nkiss


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

o


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

p:9:


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

q:shock:


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

r


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

s


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

sz:55:


----------



## mamarcsi (2010 Május 25)

:11:t


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

???


----------



## fetzeragi (2010 Május 25)

már csak a 2 napot kell kivárnom


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Hello,semmi nem jut eszembe!A,b,c,d,


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

A


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

kissB!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

C!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

D!!!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

E!:d


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

F!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Ekkora...


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Szép idő van!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Azért lehetne szebb is...


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

1:12:


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

2:smile:!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

+3


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

4!:``::shock:


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

%5,6,


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

15:shock:,


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

...unom!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Mindjárt...,


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Meg...lessz!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Talán most!


----------



## kratosz (2010 Május 25)

Na?:55:


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

kép


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

fg


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

kutya


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

kint


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

bent


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

fent


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

jó mezítláb


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

nyolc


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

kilenc


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

orukkok h sikerukt regisztralnom


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

azert regisztraltam mert egyik kedvencz enekesem Homonyik Sandor


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

az enyém sánta lászló


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

kiss


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

Megfigyelte, hogy az események gyávák: egyenként nem történnek meg, csak csoportosan, bandában mernek rárontani.


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

Ha hinnél, tudnád, a Nap nem csak lenyugszik, de másnap újra fölkel.


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

Jobb részegnek és vidámnak lenni, mint józannak és kedvtelennek


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Petuka (2010 Május 25)

meg vaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

A humorérzék mentőöv az élet hullámain.


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

orullok h sikerult regisztralnom


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

valaki tud segitteni a letoltesben???


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

min den okkal tortenik


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

fantasztikus ez az oldal


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

boldogsag


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

sziaaaaaaaa


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

sut a nap )


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

22


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

23


----------



## Réka1991 (2010 Május 25)

24


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

:-0


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

:-(


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

mond hol rontotam el


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

allmodj kiraly lany


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

sose bucsuzz el


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

szerelembol szerelembe


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

pissssssssssszzzzzzzt


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

mosolyod bortone


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

sirj


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

mert jatszot az elet?


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

na hali ho


----------



## babuci19 (2010 Május 25)

rozsaszinben latom a vilagot)


----------



## bt71 (2010 Május 25)

megvan, mégsincs?


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

?


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

kezdem számolni 3


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)




----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

lassan-lassan


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

3.


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

4.


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)




----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)




----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

ötödik


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

Remélem azért ebéd előtt elérem a 20-at!


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

hatodik


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

Most látom rosszul állítottam be az időzónát!


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

7. és még 13 kell...


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

Hogyan tudom megváltoztatni?


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

nyolc leszakadt a polc


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)




----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

már a fele megvan


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

kilencedik


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

milyen jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség!


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

10. és már csak 10


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

tizenegy


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

zwölf


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

köszönet a kitalálónak:..:


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

13.


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

látom nem vagyok egyedül aki számolja


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

tizennégy


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

mindjárt meglessz


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

15. nem, nem vagy egyedül


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

már csak 4


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

hoppá, nem jól írtam:lesz


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

és 3


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

fej-fej mellett


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

és 2


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

így nem unamas


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

na még egyet


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

már megint elírtam unalmas


----------



## Diva87 (2010 Május 25)

az utolsó  20. szép napot klaudia


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

kösz diva87!én is kész vagyok


----------



## klaudia82 (2010 Május 25)

azért bebiztosítom magam


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

Köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

És még 20 mp-et várni is kell. Kis ravasz!


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

kjdfldéaskjféassssssssklaédkflasdkjflsadkjflas


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

10
Hát ez így nagyon unalmas


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

11
11
11
11


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

14:55:


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

16:idea:


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

17:!:


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

már csak három kell


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

kitartás 19


----------



## lo-lo (2010 Május 25)

YES!kiss


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

akár azt hiszed hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, igazad lesz


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

111


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

1111


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

kilenc


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

nyolc


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

hét


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

hat


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

öt


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

négy


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

három


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

kettő


----------



## rollmops (2010 Május 25)

egy


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

sziasztok


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

hali


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

hellóka


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

szevasz


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

hat


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

:lol:


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

*igen*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


igen


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)




----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

*gyerunk*



magis írta:


> igen


gyerunk


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)




----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

mar csak 13


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

kiss


magis írta:


> mar csak 13


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

jolvan


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

\\m/


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)




----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

:11::11:


magis írta:


> 13


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

mar csak 8 hehe


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

100


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## magis (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

14.


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

15.


----------



## BKAni (2010 Május 25)

remélem így már működik


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

16.


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

17.


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

18.


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

19.


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

20.


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

csak mert kell a 20 hozzászólás bocsi


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

1gzfjrzj


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

bocsi de kell a 20huklz


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

4. hozzászólásom


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

5. hozzászólásom


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

h6. ozzászólásom


----------



## levidzsi (2010 Május 25)

7. hozzászólásom


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Rapunzel (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

1. hsz


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

második


----------



## noky zsolty (2010 Május 25)

20.hsz


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

3.


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

negyedik


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

ötödik


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

hatodik


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

hét :444:


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

888


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

kilenc


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

elso


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

tíz, tíz...


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

masodik


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

harom


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

11111


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Remelem le tudom tolteni innen a keresett konyveket? Javier Sierra:A tiltott ut,


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

A titokzatos vacsora,


----------



## noky zsolty (2010 Május 25)

:d:d


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

meg A kek dama titka-t?


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Esetleg nem tudja valaki, hogy A Mystery, avagy a nok titokzatos kezikonyve vagy valami hasonlo cim?  elerheto valahol?


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

t.öt


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

Én is csatlakozom a 20 hozzáászólás kitermeléséhez


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

10.


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

aaaaaahhhh


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Szerintem sem lenne rossz otlet kiemelni, ha "legalis"?


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

kézikönyv a nőkhöz,


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Irulan írta:


> kézikönyv a nőkhöz,


nem, valami venuszi vagy hasonlo volt a cimeben...


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

húúúsz


----------



## nbeni (2010 Május 25)

és kész


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Megvan a cim:Mystery: venuszi muveszetek kezikonyve


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

menézném h megvan-e ha tudnád az írót


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Gyerekdalt akarok letölteni, most kezdem számolni a hozzászólásaimat. 1 vagy egy......Húszig még sok van


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

15.


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Kettő....2.....Haladok...


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

szuper


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

találtam egy linket rá


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

http://openpdf.com/ebook/kivonat-pdf.html


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Jól csinálom? Így kell?


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

:d


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

jól haladsz


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Irulan írta:


> menézném h megvan-e ha tudnád az írót


*Feladó: Erik von Markovik (Mystery) 
Dátum: 2010. május 25., kedd *
Elvileg O a szerzo, de ahogy latom az oldalan, nem csak konyvrol van szo, hanem vagy 5DVD-rol is  Azert koszi, ha megnezed. Nem vagyok meg ket napos tag, a hozzaszolasokat meg most "halmozom"


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

ten


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

én sem vagyok még 2 napos


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Öt, öt, öt


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

17.


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

majd 2 nap múlva leszek az


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

Nem tudom lehet-e igy oldalt beszurni? de ez az oldala:http://mysterymethod.hu/ (nem tudom, nem szamit-e keretlen reklamnak, amit tiltanak?)


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Jaj, sok ez a 20 és nekem MA kell a dal. Türelem!!!!!


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

hehe


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

na meg ketto...


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

De ha jól értem, nemcsak a 20 hsz. kell, hanem 2 napig várnom is kell


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

Sziasztok!

Ezzel a hozzászólással megnézem hány hozzászólásom van


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 25)

es ez az utolso hozzaszolasom igy nulla naposan


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

lassan de biztosan közeledünk


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

jah kell 2 napos regisztráció


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

hmmm...még csak hét, de alakul majd ez


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

Tényleg köszi ezt a lehetőséget


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

so valakit max megkérhetsz h dobja át neked mailen ami kell


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 25)

még van egy pár


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

még 4


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

a hozzászólás ideje AM 6:16, ez kanadai időt takar? mert nálam 13:17 van


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

hm tényleg nekem is ezt kéne csinálnom xD


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Az bizony, köööööööööööszi!


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

Most láttam egy tündéri filmet...


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

igen más időzóna szerint számol,de átlehet állítani szerintem


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

Imádom a jó zenéket


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

Kár hogy várni kell a letöltésekkel...


----------



## Charlie10 (2010 Május 25)

21.


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

megnéztem ncoreon de nincs fenn a könyv csak azt a linket találtam


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Te jó ég, most kit is szúrjak ki?


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

még 15 üzi


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

még több mint egy nap


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

jó zenéket én is na meg a jó könyveket


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Legyen meg a 10, most egyet pihenek


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

bökj rá vkire csukott szemmel XD


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Irulan, neked összegyűlt a 20


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

csak találsz egy rendes fórumozót


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

eh látd már túl lelkes vagyok xd


----------



## Irulan (2010 Május 25)

Tényleg kigyült


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 25)

tévedtem


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

végre megint süt a nap


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

én meg itt bent poshadok ebbe a szép időbe a könyv fölött:S


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

Nézzetek körül a Szójátékok és játékok topicban, vannak egész jó dolgok, és nő a hozzászólások száma is.


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

szívás...


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

már csak 8 üzi


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

kitartás mindenkinek aki még a 20at gyűjti


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

niki55 írta:


> én meg itt bent poshadok ebbe a szép időbe a könyv fölött:S



könyv feleeett?? akkor hogyhogy ide írkálsz?


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Felkelt a 4 hónapos kicsi csajom, megyek etetni. Mennyinél is tartok?


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

"mondd el neki bármit érzel"


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Na, még 8!!!!


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

5 perc szünet vagy 10..XD


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

na már csak 4 és kész is


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

még 3


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## niki55 (2010 Május 25)

nah, én meg is vagyok asszem köszi mégegyszer ezt a kis könnyítést puszi mindenkinek


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

azt hiszem 18 nál járok...


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

egy jó zene:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=dyAMzKDfftU&feature=related


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

megvan a húsz  megnézem elindul e a letöltés


----------



## EnLiza (2010 Május 25)

Nekem 25 van, még sem enged letölteni. Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## bla07 (2010 Május 25)

nekem sem engedi...


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Én nem is tudom, mennyinél, de kiderül nemsokára.


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Na, még 6.


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Nem engedi, mert 20 hsz. kell és min.2 nap.


----------



## EnLiza (2010 Május 25)

Akkor nem én vagyok a béna , bár ez a tudat nem vigasztal akkor sem ha szőke vagyok


----------



## EnLiza (2010 Május 25)

Szinhab írta:


> Nem engedi, mert 20 hsz. kell és min.2 nap.



Legalább 6 hónapjaregisztráltam, így is várnom kell még 2 napig ?

Köszi


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Bla07, neked kéne engedje, mert ha jól látom decemberben regisztráltál


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Hát, akkor nem tudom


----------



## EnLiza (2010 Május 25)

˙Most látom, Regisztrált:: Jan 2009.

Nagyon szomi vagyok


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Meghallgattam Bob Dylant, jól esettKöszi!


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Ne búsúlj, írjál az adminisztrátorok közül valakinek. Hátha egykettőre megoldódik és tölthetsz is.


----------



## Szinhab (2010 Május 25)

Megvan a 20, most várhatom, hogy leteljen a 2 nap.Csak írok valakinek, hátha segít.


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

hello


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

tudom


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

valami


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## rewo (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

értelmeset kellene írnom


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

de most a kötelező 20-at teljesítem


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## Szpetu (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

22


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

23


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

24


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

25


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

26


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

27


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

28


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

29


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*köszi*

köszi a tippet



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

30


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*2*

1


tibond írta:


> köszi a tippet


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

31


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*3*

3


tibond írta:


> 1


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*4*

4


tibond írta:


> 3


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

32


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*5*


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*6*

:!:


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*7*




tibond írta:


> :!:


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*8*

:33:


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*9*


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

33


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*10*


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*11*


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*12*


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*13*


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)

34


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*14*

\\m/


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)




----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)




----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*tizenakárhány*


----------



## efamonre (2010 Május 25)




----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*16*

:55:


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*17*

:!:


tibond írta:


> :55:


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*18*

még kettő


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*19*

még egy


----------



## tibond (2010 Május 25)

*20......*

:d


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## csiklandós (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## styl (2010 Május 25)

21 És köszönöm


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

super


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

örülök hogy van ilyen opcio is


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## thelegend (2010 Május 25)

ez tényleg egy nagyon jó topic bár nekem már épp megvan a 20 hozzászólás, azért ezt nem hagyhattam ki


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

b


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

c


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

d


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

hi all ^^


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

*vá: 20 hozzászólás*

Én azt nem értem, hogy most amit írok, azt hozzászólásnak veszik-e, vagy csak üzenet neked zsuzsanna?

Nam akar összejönni a 20.


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

bakker még 10 üzi...xD


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Most ez vicc? Mert látom, hogy egyesek csak egy-egy betút írtak.?


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

6 >.<


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

5 - ezaz mindjár meglesz *__*


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

4..


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Most ez vicc? Mert látom, hogy egyesek csak egy-egy betút írtak.? 

Megpróbálom én is, fő az optimizmus.


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

3 *.*


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

A


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

wiiiiiii már csak 2 >.< (barothiani, a 20 hsz-t akarjuk összegyűjteni ^^)


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

ezaz már csak 1 *_*


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

"r


----------



## iBat (2010 Május 25)

HÁH és ez volt az utolsó, köszönöm, köszönöööm *tapsvihar* x)


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

á


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

k


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

o


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

k"


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Ilyenek


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

)


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Eddig azt írtam BETÜNKÉNT, hogy A "RÁKOK" ilyenek.


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

n


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

m


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

h


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

á.


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

jó ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

tr


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

csak nehéz összeszedni


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

bizony


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

de már olvasgattam a fórumot


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

és nagyon jó dolgok


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

vannak rajta


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

különösen a magyar zenék


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

amik nagyon


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

nagyon szépek


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

:d :d .d


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

_Babits Mihály: Örökkék ég a felhők mögött_
„Hiszek abban, hogy élni érdemes. Talán nincsen célja és értelme, mert cél és értelem emberi fogalmak. A világnak nincs rájuk szüksége. A világ több, mint minden emberi. Hiszek a világban, mert eszem el nem éri. Én hiszek a harcban, az ész harcában. Hiszek a művészetben, mely kinyitja elénk a világot. Hiszek a lélekben, mely szereti a világot. S hiszek a békében. Hiszek a harmóniában, melyre vágy a lélek. A szépségben, melyért kiáltoz az anyag. A szeretetben, melyért epednek a népek. Ember vagyok, s hiszek az emberben.”


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

aaa


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

ott ahol


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

zúg az a négy folyó


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

á


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

l


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

m.


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

e.


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

g!


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Vagyis érthetőbben: A "RÁKOK" már ilyenek, nem hátrálnak meg!


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

f


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Hurrá!!!!
Most vettem észre, hogy közben állandó tag lettem!!!! 

) YES


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!!!


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

hát akkor elkezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást =)


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## barothiani (2010 Május 25)

Kösz az oldal szerkesztőjének, Zsuzsannának!

Nekem nem jutott volna csak úgy magamtól eszembe, hogy így is célhoz lehet érni. Időt spóroltam.

Ezután biztosan lesz véleményem is több témához, mert valahogy ez úgy van, hogy ha valami kötelező azt nem szívesen csináljuk, akárcsak az iskolások.


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

ott ahol


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

szenvedni jó


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

=)


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

ott ahol kiömlött


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

annyi drága vér


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

ezer évről


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

mond mesét


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

a szél


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

most a rónák


----------



## biagio2599 (2010 Május 25)

csöndes égen


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

ds


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## szotsandrea (2010 Május 25)

21


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## niko52 (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

dsa


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

nem tudom mennyi kell még


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

màr nincs sok


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Amit nem tudsz megoldani, azt ki kell bírni.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

a.b.c


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

ddds


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Ha valaki nem viszonozza a mosolyodat, légy nagylelkű, és küldj annak még egyet! Hisz senkinek sincs akkora szüksége egy mosolyra, mint annak, aki nem tudja, hogyan kell mosolyogni másokra!


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Jobb egy séta a sötétben egy baráttal, mint egyedül a fényben!


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Emlékeztetni akarlak egy olyan lányra, aki akkor is mosolyog, amikor összetörték a szívét.


~I want to be remembered as a girl who always smile even when her heart is broken.​


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

...becsukhatod a szemed azok előtt a dolgok előtt, amiket nem akarsz látni de a szívedet nem csukhatod be, hogy ne érezz...


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

A végzett, ami mindkettőnket lehúz, és ahonnan már soha nem lesz kiút. Ahol azt kívánnánk bárcsak ne így lenne, de már késő lesz mindenhez.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Késő lesz a megbánáshoz. Késő lesz a megbocsátáshoz. Késő lesz a csókodra. Késő lesz a hangodra.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Hallani akarom hangodat, Ordíthatsz is, csak ne hallgass. Ülünk egymás mellett, már rám sem nézel, Kérlek ne hagyd, hogy ez legyen a végzett.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

A furcsa az, hogy valaki, akiről azt hisszük, hogy bennünk lakik, egyik pillanatról a másikra válik tökéletes idegenné. Egy idegen pedig hirtelen belénk költözhet.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Csak ha leereszkedünk a szakadék legmélyére,akkor találjuk meg az élet kincseit.Ahol összerogysz,ott lapul a kincs.Amit keresel, az éppen abban a barlangban rejlik,ahová félsz belépni...


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Ghandi azt mondta: Minden amit az életben teszel jelentéktelen, de nagyon fontos, hogy megtedd, mert senki se fogja helyetted...


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

A szívet azért rejtette el Isten, hogy ne lássa senki amikor megszakad..


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

A kutya az egyetlen a világon, aki jobban szeret téged saját magánál.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Könnyes szemekkel nézel a holdra, s a hold megvilágítja a könnycseppet az arcodon, legszívesebben felkiáltanál: miért ilyen nehéz? Annyira tudni szeretnéd a választ. Tudni szeretnéd azt is miért játszik veled az élet, s ezt te miért engeded..


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

Szeretünk kapaszkodni álmokba s szentül hisszük, hogy valóra is váltjuk majd azt. Ha nem is most, majd talán egyszer az életben. Valahol, talán itt, talán máshol. Talán lesz esélyünk.


----------



## aniko616 (2010 Május 25)

..Nem az számít, mid van, hanem az, hogy mit kezdesz vele..


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

gigi


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

még néhàny


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

abcdefgh


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

234jhnaksjbnka fka cinicnxoimcoymsoiamoisajfundcinyjxcnykxnckjasnioaunciusncjyxnkjcnykj xckjyxnfiuaniocnasinckjyxncmxy ckjynkxjncnasijaisjckxycmyxc


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

ahsbdahbsciuyxiujcasjcm9j 8 jma8usd98asum j m98asuc98asm 9sajdsa jmas9dj ma8d jam9s8dj 9asjd9 a


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

ashbdciuashciashciuasmc9j jam9j9d8 mjas9d8j


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

asuijdai sn9 asdasd


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

asfcas asf dstfb stfnmrdz drgdr gdragn agafg g239q8ur98vu djauid jasiudjasi asiujdasjd98aw asciojsn miauscjniausdj9q8wu m9idasjd i


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

uiahsfi u87fhd a87edh8sdhc a9u8shd9jd98 qh9a8whd89awhj a9s8hcja89 uhas asd gmnukzm46i8,46e5n 25zuket zjezsh gbs gh wgh adfb adfg adfg afdg dfgewrq


----------



## evangeli (2010 Május 25)

8w8829ru29 
df9öid ö9i23ö9r2
34ö923i 92ierö9jkcsoad
2139erivcö 9m8j f98sdf
wq3ö9re iuöu2398jfdsdfc
asfiuhwqj98eru2 38ur9823hj uhsdcu


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

ijklmnop


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

vasdvbafd


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

vdfagfhns


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

fssfhgjzitozujhng


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

fghjklö


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

ghjasdf


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

ugyanígy voltam


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

és kicsit későn jöttem rá, hogy túl becsületes vagyok


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

Szerelem


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

ahogy a szél meglebbenti a függönyt...


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

nem a szél, nem a függöny...


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

hanem a lebbenés


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

Fodor Ákos: Szerelem


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

*GÖMB-ÉLMÉNY
*Veled aludva
rólunk álmodom: arról,
hogy veled alszom.


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

szónál szebbet súgsz,
kezdete és vége nincs,
ölelsz, ölellek


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

szerelemtől álmatlan forogtam
hajnalig - akkor
megszámoltam, hogy orrában két lyuk van.
Mosolyogtam és elaludtam


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

szórakozottan
másvalaki arcával
mosolyodtam el


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

ha tisztálkodunk:
el_távolítjuk_ a koszt
- m á s közelébe


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

mire megtanulsz
énekelni, dalod már
rég nem _arról_ szól


----------



## lszofi (2010 Május 25)

Sose mondd azt: "el-
veszítettem", _semmiről_;
mondd: "visszaadtam".


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

*a*

asd


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

cuki


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

király


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

nagyon cool


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

ddd


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

dddddddddddd


----------



## cykaam (2010 Május 25)

ff


----------



## amazonhangya (2010 Május 25)

fsdgadgfd


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Ez a szörnyű ház mosolyokkal van megfertőzve.
/J. D. Salinger/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Talán csak álmodlak. Talán te álmodsz engem; talán csak egymás álmaiban létezünk, és reggelente, amikor felébredünk, elfelejtjük egymást.
/Audrey Niffenegger/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

– Hogy érzed magad, kisfiam? – suttogta Mrs Weasley. – Fáj? 
George keze megindult a feje felé. 
– Ahol a madárka, csak ott – motyogta. 
– Mit beszél? – Fred rekedt volt a rémülettől. – Az agya is megsérült? 
– Ahol a madárka… csak ott fáj – George kinyitotta a szemét, és ikertestvérére nézett. – Ahol a fülemüle… ahol a fülem üle, nem érted? 
Mrs Weasley rázkódott a zokogástól. Fred arca falfehérből vörösbe váltott. 
– Szörnyű – fintorodott el. – Nagyon ciki! A többszáz füles poén közül pont ezt a vacak szóviccet kellett kinyögnöd?

/J. K. Rowling - Harry Potter és a Halál ereklyéi/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

…tény, hogy az emberünk szükség esetén olyan fürge tud lenni, mint Perselus Piton, ha samponnal kergetik.

/J. K. Rowling - Harry Potter és a Halál ereklyéi/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Az életben egyikünk sem találkozik annyi szeretettel, amennyire szüksége volna.

/Arthur Golden/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

A múlt iránti fájdalom furcsa dolog, az ember nem tehet ellene semmit. Olyan, mint a saját magától kinyíló ablak. A szobában hideg lesz és az ember elkezd remegni. Az ablak azonban minden fuvallatra kissé jobban kinyílik és az ember egyszerre kíváncsi lesz, mi van mögötte.

/Arthur Golden/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Egyébként örülök, hogy feltalálták az atombombát. Ha újra háború lenne, ráülnék egy atombombára. Önként jelentkeznék. Esküszöm, megtenném.

/J. D. Salinger/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

De az öngyilkosság természeténél fogva önző, az ember előbb magára gondol, és csak azután a többiekre.

/Paulo Coelho/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Karlsson annyira unalmas alak, hogy még az óra is megáll a társaságában.

/John Ajvide Lindqvist/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Ekkor aztán a milliónyi csontot és koponyát átlapátolták a Montmartre katakombáiba, a temető helyén pedig élelmiszerpiacot nyitottak.

/Patrick Süskind/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Milyen jó lenne, ha most nagyobb fájdalom nélkül meg lehetne halni.

/Charlotte Bronte/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Ez a világ kétségkívül minden világok legjobbja és legrosszabbja – itt vannak a legszebb érzékletek, a legkifinomultabb érzelmek… a legaljasabb vágyak, a legsötétebb tettek. Ennek talán így kell lennie. Talán a mélypontok nélkül a csúcsok sem tudnak olyan magasra nőni.

/Stephenie Meyer/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

A szív lassú halállal hal meg. Egyenként hullajtja el a reményeit, miként a fa a leveleit. Mígnem egy szép napon elfogynak. Nincs remény, nem marad semmi.

/Arthur Golden/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Ma már tudom, hogy az életünk örökké változó, mint ahogyan a tenger hullámai sem maradnak ugyanazok. Minden küzdelmünk, győzelmünk és szenvedésünk hamarosan nem lesz más, mint egy tintafolt a papíron.

/Arthur Golden/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Nem azt mondom, hogy az eperfáid meghaltak, de tartok tőle, hogy nem élnek.

/Jane Austen/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Úgy futott át a mosoly az arcán, mint szerelmes agár a réten.

/Cserna-Szabó András/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Az emberek becsukhatják a szemüket a nagyság előtt, a szörnyűség előtt, a szépség előtt, fülüket is eldugaszolhatják a dallamok vagy a hízelgő szavak elől. De az illattól nem menekülhetnek. Mert az illat a lélegzet testvére. Vele együtt lopakodik be az ember testébe, nélküle nincs élet, nem lehet kikerülni. Közvetlenül a szívbe hatol, és ott határozottan dönt vonzalomról, és megvetésről, undorról és kedvességről, szerelemről és gyűlöletről.

/Patrick Süskind/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Ha meggyőződéses ateistát akar faragni valakiből – folytatta McAllister –, akkor adjon neki szigorú papi nevelést. Ez mindig bejön.

/N. H. Kleinbaum/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Aztán végre talált egy nőt, aki negyvennyolc óra alatt beleszeretett. Egy gyönyörű, okos nőt. A nő vacsorát főzött Gyurinak. Gyuri megkóstolta. Megdicsérte. Megette, és még kért belőle. Egy óra múlva ágyban voltak. Aztán a nő bevallotta, hogy nem tud főzni, és még soha életében nem dicsérték meg a főztjét. Gyuri nem vallotta be a szagvakságát. Boldogok.

/Réz András/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

…lehet, hogy a lelket vigasznak találtuk fel. A lélek a remény másik neve.

/Csiki László/


----------



## chloegirl (2010 Május 25)

Mondd, szeplős, ha egyszer nekünk is lesz gyerekünk, hogyan fogjuk nevelni? Ugye, a mi gyerekünk nem lesz olyan magányos, mint mi voltunk, amíg te nem voltál nekem, és én nem voltam neked? 
Mondd, szeplős, szoktál te olyant gondolni, hogy még az egész élet előttünk áll? Ugye, te nem vagy olyan, hogy csak egy-két napra előre gondolkozol? Mert én ilyen voltam, amíg te nem voltál. Néha még ilyen sem. Néha az is hidegen hagyott, hogy holnap mi lesz. Valami lesz – rángattam a vállamat –, és ha semmi sem, az is közömbös. 
Amióta te vagy nekem, én annyira megváltoztam, hogy szinte nem is igaz semmi sem, ami addig volt, amíg te nem voltál.

/Szilvási Lajos/


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

A vitában mindig két fél vesz részt, és mindkét fél arra törekszik, hogy meggyőzze partnerét saját álláspontja helyes voltáról.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

A vita jellegét alapvetően az határozza meg, hogy a konfliktust mi váltotta ki.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Az eszményi az volna, ha a vitatkozó felek érveiket tárgyilagosan adnák elő, figyelnének egymás állításainak a tartalmára, a másik fél véleményére, mérlegelnék azok helytállóságát, és a vita hevében sem sértegetnék egymást.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Hogy a vita eredményes legyen, evégett vajon mit érdemes tenniük a vitatkozóknak? Mi a célszerűbb: az ellentéteket szélsőségessé növelni vagy - ellenkezőleg - visszafogni? Sajnos, a kutatások szerint az emberek inkább az előbbire hajlanak. A vitatkozók nagy része azt gondolja, hogy ha durván rátámad a másikra, vagy az ellentéteket felnagyítja, az ellenfél megszeppen, és nem mer ellentmondani neki, hajlik majd a kiegyezésre.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

A vitázók gyakran épp a túlságosan nagy ellentétek okozta feszültség csökkentése érdekében eleve engedményt tesznek, mégpedig abban a reményben, hogy akkor a másik fél megenyhül majd, és az is enged valamit. (A kérdés az, hogy meddig mehetünk el az engedményekben, hiszen ha egyszer valamit kimondtunk, azt igen nehéz visszavonni, meg nem történtté tenni.) A másik fél azonban az engedményt, a békülékeny hangot, a megegyezésre hajló túlzott készséget gyengeségnek is hiheti, és ezért még keményebben léphet fel, és egyre újabb követelésekkel állhat elő.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Forgómozgást végző tengelyeknél és gépszerkezeteknél a mozgás vezetésére és a tengely megtámasztására szolgáló gépelemek a csapágyak. A csapágyak feladata az alátámasztáson kivűl elsősorban az, hogy minnél kisebb súrlódási ellenállásal biztositsák a tengely forgását. Ha az elmozduló felületek között kenőanyag csökkenti a súrlódást, siklócsapágyról, ha gördülőtest, akkor gőrdűlőcsapágyról beszélünk.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Siklócsapágyak felépitése 
Siklócsapágyaknál a tengely nem kőzvetlenül a gépben kialakitott furatban, hanem a tőbb részből álló csapágyban fordul el.
A csapágy részei:
- Csapágyház osztott vagy osztatlan kivitelben
- Csapágypersely osztott vagy osztatlan kivitelben
- Ha kűlön szükség van rá, akkor csapágybélés, amit külön visznek fel a csapágypersely 
felületére
- Kenőanyag bevezető és elosztó.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Siklócsapágyak fő fajtái
Szemcsapágy: Egyszerű kivitelű, egy darabból őntéssel készűlt csapágy. Kisebb igényű esetekben persely nélkűl is alkalmazzák, ilyenkor a csapágyház őntöttvas anyaga szerepel perselyanyagként. Ha nagy fordulatszámú helyen akarják alkalmazni, akkor bronzpersellyel használják. A kenést a felső furaton keresztűl oldják meg.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Kúpos furatú csapágyak: Pontos futású és kis hézagú csapágyaknál olyan megoldást kell használni, hogy legyen lehetőség a csapágyhézag állitására. Ilyenkor a csapágy házát kúpos furattal készitik, amelyben a behasitott persely tengelyirányban állitható. Ezt a megoldást gyakran alkalmazzák szerszámgépek futáspontos főorsóin, hogy a kopás során megnőtt csapágyhézagot megfelelően lehessen csőkkenteni.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Osztott csapágyak: Jellemzője hogy a csapágyház és a csapágypersely két darabból áll. Általában stabil gépeknél használják. Előnyűk, hogy a tengelycsapot a nyitott csapágyba lehet fektetni, illetve hántolással be lehet illeszteni.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Siklócsapágyak kenése
Siklócsapágyakban a tengelycsap és a csapágypersely kőzé kenőanyagot kell vezetni. A kenőanyag feladata a surlódás csőkkentése, a csapágy hűtése, és a korrózió megakadályozása. 
A kenőanyag forgás kőzben elválasztja egymástól a súrlódó felületeket, a fordulatszám nővekedésekor lebegésben tartja a tengelycsapot.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

A fordulatszám nővekedésével kezdetben rohamosan csőkken a súrlódás, és száraz súrlódásból fokozatosan folyadéksúrlódásba megy át. A legkisebb súrlódás akkor lép fel, amikor az elforduló részeket egy nagyon vékony kenőanyagréteg (olajfilm) választja el egymástól. A fordulatszám további nővekedésére vastagodik a kenőanyagréteg, és kis mértékben nővekedik a súrlódás is.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Az hogy milyen kenőanyagréteg alakul ki, fűgg:
- A tengelycsap kerületi sebességétől
- A kűlső erőktöl
- A csapágytűréstől és a felületi minőségtől
- A kenőanyag viszkozitásától
- A csapágy méreteitől (szélesség, átmérő)
- Az olajfilm kialakulását elősegitő szerkezeti megoldásoktól


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

*Szelepszárszimmering cseréje "dióhéjban", 
a hengerfej levétele nélkül (szíjas motor: 2105)*
Gondolom a szimmeringcseréhez nem akarod levenni a HF-et 
Hát így egy kicsit nyűgösebb a dolog,de megoldható.
Ami a legfontosabb,hogy kell egy szeleprugó összemyomót keríteni,amit be lehet akasztani a HF valamelyik tőcsavarjába,és _párhuzamosan_ le lehet vele nyomni a rugótényért. (Nagyméretű villáskulccsal ,és hasonlókkal nagyon nagy kinlódás, azzal semmiképp ne kezdj neki.)


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Szóval : Hideg motorral érdemes nekiállni. Leveszed a légszűrőházat a burkolatot, a szelepdeknit, kiveszed a gyertyákat. Felső holtpontra állítod a motort, hogy a bordáskeréknél is egybeessen a két jelölés. (A váltó üresben, kézifék behúzva).
Lazítsd fel a szíjfeszítő csapágyat (két 13 kulcsnyílású csavar), a rugó ellenében húzd fel, és urja rögzítsd, hogy ne mozduljon el. Így le tudod könnyen venni a szíjat.
Belülről kifelé lezítsd fel a veztengelyház csavarjait, először mindegyiken csak egy-két fordulatot, hogy ne feszüljön. Ezután vedd le a himbákat,és tedd le sorrendben.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Kis rongydarabbal tömd be az olajvisszafolyó nyílásokat,és minden olyan helyet, ahová be tud esni a kis szelepék ! Előforulhat,hogy a karbit is le kell szedni, mert útban lesz. A szívócső nyílásába is rongy ! 
Ezután jön a szeleprugó összenyomó.
Mindig azt a két-két szelepet szereld szét,a minek a dugattyúja felső holtpontban van !!
Különben beesik a hengerbe a szelep


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Mivel zsebek vannak a dugattyúban igy a gyertyanyíláson be kell dugni egy nagyobb csavarhúzót és megtámasztani a szelepet szétszedéskor és összerakáskor. Ehhez hozz magaddal még egy embert )
Addg kell nyomkodni a szeleptányért,míg ki nem ugrik a két ék. Ütni nem szabad, mert elhajlik a szelep és annyi !! Ha nagyon nem akar jönni,akkor vedd ki az alátámasztó csavarhúzót, és
kocogtasd meg a szeleptányér oldalát,de csak _párhuzamosan_ a szelepszárral. (óvatosan )


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

1. Believe in yourself. Believe that you can quit. Think about 
some of the most difficult things you have done in your life and 
realize that you have the guts and determination to quit 
smoking. It's up to you.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

2. After reading this list, sit down and write your own list, 
customized to your personality and way of doing things. Create 
you own plan for quitting.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Ha lejött akkor egy kombinált fogóval, vagy nagy csavarhúzóval óvatosan szedd le a szimmeringet. Először próbáld elcsavarni, igy elenged egy kicsit, és csavargatva húzd le.
Nagyon vigyázz, hogy ne szorítsd nagyon, mert vékony pereme van a szelepvezetőnek, amin a szimmering. van, könnyen letörik !!


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

3. Write down why you want to quit (the benefits of quitting): 
live longer, feel better, for your family, save money, smell 
better, find a mate more easily, etc. You know what's bad about 
smoking and you know what you'll get by quitting. Put it on 
paper and read it daily.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Az alsó rugótányért és a lemezt ne vedd ki, mert elfelejtheteded visszarakni.
Az új szimm.-et legkönnyebben egy 11-es crovafejjel tudod felütni. (1/2 colos-al)
Ebbe épp beleszorul. Valószínű, hogy a kilógó szelepszár útban lesz, ezért el kell forgatni egy kicsit a motort, és leengedni a szelepet.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

4. Ask your family and friends to support your decision to quit. 
Ask them to be completely supportive and non-judgmental. Let 
them know ahead of time that you will probably be irritable and 
even irrational while you withdraw from your smoking habit.


----------



## smokebu (2010 Május 25)

Olajozd be a szimmeringet igy könnyebb felütni. Tegyél a crovafejbe egy rövidszárat igy könnyebb párhuzamosan tartani.Egy kis kalapáccsal kocogtasd fel, könnyen rámegy.
Told vissza a szelepet, állítsd FHP-ra a motort. Tedd be a két rugót a szeleptényért, és tedd be a két éket úgy, hogy az egyik a motor eleje, a másik a vége felé legyen.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

5. Set a quit date. Decide what day you will extinguish your 
cigarettes forever. Write it down. Plan for it. Prepare your 
mind for the "first day of the rest of your life". You might 
even hold a small ceremony when you smoke you last cigarette, or 
on the morning of the quit date.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

6. Talk with your doctor about quitting. Support and guidance 
from a physician is a proven way to better your chances to quit.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

7. Begin an exercise program. Exercise is simply incompatible 
with smoking. Exercise relieves stress and helps your body 
recover from years of damage from cigarettes. If necessary, 
start slow, with a short walk once or twice per day. Build up to 
30 to 40 minutes of rigorous activity, 3 or 4 times per week. 
Consult your physician before beginning any exercise program.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

8. Do some deep breathing each day for 3 to 5 minutes. Breathe 
in through your nose very slowly, hold the breath for a few 
seconds, and exhale very slowly through your mouth. Try doing 
your breathing with your eyes closed and go to step 9.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

9. Visualize your way to becoming a non-smoker. While doing your 
deep breathing in step 8, you can close your eyes and begin to 
imagine yourself as a non-smoker. See yourself enjoying your 
exercise in step 7. See yourself turning down a cigarette that 
someone offers you. See yourself throwing all your cigarettes 
away, and winning a gold medal for doing so. Develop your own 
creative visualizations. Visualization works.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

10. Cut back on cigarettes gradually (if you cut back gradually, 
be sure to set a quit date on which you WILL quit). Ways to cut 
back gradually include: plan how many cigarettes you will smoke 
each day until your quit date, making the number you smoke 
smaller each day; buy only one pack at a time; change brands so 
you don't enjoy smoking as much; give your cigarettes to someone 
else, so that you have to ask for them each time you want to 
smoke.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

11. Quit smoking "cold turkey". Many smokers find that the only 
way they can truly quit once and for all is to just quit 
abruptly without trying to slowly taper off. Find the method 
that works best for you: gradually quitting or cold turkey. If 
one way doesn't work do the other.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

12. Find another smoker who is trying to quit, and help each 
other with positive words and by lending an ear when quitting 
becomes difficult. Visit this Bulletin Board and this Chat Room 
to find a "quit buddy."


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

13. Have your teeth cleaned. Enjoy the way your teeth look and 
feel and plan to keep them that way.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

14. After you quit, plan to celebrate the milestones in your 
journey to becoming a non-smoker. After two weeks of being 
smoke-free, see a movie. After a month, go to a fancy restaurant 
(be sure to sit in the non-smoking section). After three months, 
go for a long weekend to a favorite get-away. After six months, 
buy yourself something frivolous. After a year, have a party for 
yourself. Invite your family and friends to your "birthday" 
party and celebrate your new chance at a long, healthy life.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

15. Drink lots of water. Water is good for you anyway, and most 
people don't get enough. It will help flush the nicotine and 
other chemicals out of your body, plus it can help reduce 
cravings by fulfilling the "oral desires" that you may have.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

16. Learn what triggers your desire for a cigarette, such as 
stress, the end of a meal, arrival at work, entering a bar, etc. 
Avoid these triggers or if that's impossible, plan alternative 
ways to deal with the triggers.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

17. Find something to hold in your hand and mouth, to replace 
cigarettes. Consider drinking straws or you might try an 
artificial cigarette called E-Z Quit found here:
http://www.quitsmoking.com/ezquit.htm


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

18. Write yourself an inspirational song or poem about quitting, 
cigarettes, and what it means to you to quit. Read it daily.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

19. Keep a picture of your family or someone very important to 
you with you at all times. On a piece of paper, write the words 
"I'm quitting for myself and for you (or "them")". Tape your 
written message to the picture. Whenever you have the urge to 
smoke, look at the picture and read the message.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

20. Whenever you have a craving for a cigarette, instead of 
lighting up, write down your feelings or whatever is on your 
mind. Keep this "journal" with you at all times.


----------



## zolibravo (2010 Május 25)

Good luck in your efforts to quit smoking. It's worth it!


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

fs


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

jdrhtrdh


----------



## acmar96 (2010 Május 25)

fgjf


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Hát ennek így nemsok értlme van


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Igazán örülök


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

nem sok


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Nem tudom,de ez legyen a legnagyobb bajom


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

09


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Van itt valaki aki tudja hogy miért kell ez az egész?


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Sajnos nem látom át a lényegét, de ha ez kell? Számolgatunk...


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

20 Célhoz értem )


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Tudsz valami jobbat?


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Sziasztok....


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Jó neked


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Mire Gondolsz???


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Nemsokára én is.


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Neked sincs már sok vissza..


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

szia


----------



## TommyApu (2010 Május 25)

Kitartást...


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Nincs hál istennek


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Megvan köszi.


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

17


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Na ez a pillanat is eljött


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Végre!!!!!


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Mindenkinek sok sikert kívánok


----------



## janimanta (2010 Május 25)

Jó számolást


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## curseofthelost13 (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

*Trabant, Balaton*

A Trabant és a Neurotic zenekaroktól keresek zenéket, mp3-ban. Ha érdekel blues, jazz, vagy bármi más, szólj! Köszi!


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

első


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

ezzel magam is így vagyok...


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

10


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

második


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

harmadik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

11


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

negyedik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

12


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

de igérem, ha megnövök, meghálálom


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

ötödik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

13


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

hatodik


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

miért jó ez a 20 hozzászólás, ha bármi marhaság is lehet?


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

négy


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

hetedik


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

így gyakorlatilag semmi értelme, csak a felesleges írkálás


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

hogy meg kelljen dolgozni érte


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

nyolcadik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

15


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

kilencedik


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

amúgy nagyon jó tartalom van a fórumon


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

hatodik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

16


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizedik


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenegyedik


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

öt


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

7. Ha az útnak valódi újoncai vagytok, nem keresitek a világ fonákságait. Keresni a helyes látást kell


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

weinmaker írta:


> amúgy nagyon jó tartalom van a fórumon



 amúgy 17


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

haaaaaat


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenkettedik


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

8. csak attól óvakodjatok, hogy önmagatokon kívül kereskedjetek


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenharmadik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

18


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

9. Tanuljátok meg félretenni azt a kereső igyekezetet, ami eszméről eszmére hajt benneteke


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

gabesz0808 írta:


> amúgy 17


na jó, nem erre a topikra gondoltam


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizennegyedik


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

10. a rossznak és a helyesnek ismerete nem szülőanyánktól való


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenötödik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

19


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

ez a 2


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenhatodik


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

11. a lényeg azért változik, mert a tudat újra meg újra átala


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

szal ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog marhasssááááááággggg, kérem monnyon le


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

tizenhetedik


----------



## gabesz0808 (2010 Május 25)

20


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

lassan meg van a 10


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

tizenegy


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

tizen2


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

ééés köszike!!!


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

szőrtín


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

7meghét


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

12. minden gondolat csupán képzelődéshez hasonló


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

lassan de biztosan 15


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

aztán már csak 2 nap


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

13. Percek múltak el. Újra semmi nesz, semmi mozgás. A leány belépett.


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

de legalább 48 óra, egy perccel sem kevesebb


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

14 _[FONT=&quot]Homo sum[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] - idézte Terentiust - _humani nihil a me alienum put_[/FONT]


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

15 _[FONT=&quot]Epicurus non erubescens omnes voluptates nominatim persequitur.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

csak nehogy a később regisztrálókat arra kötelezzék, hogy ezt a topikot végig kelljen olvasni


----------



## multiplyer (2010 Május 25)

???


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

na még kettő


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

16. Telt háza volt a tengernek. De ő azért se jelent meg. Mint a primadonna, kérette magát, csigázta a kíváncsiságot. Crescendóra volt szüksége, fokozásra, még hatalmasabb díszletre. 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

és kérem az uccsó marhaság


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Halli!


----------



## weinmaker (2010 Május 25)

na léptem, császtok


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

Gyűjtögetek kicsit...


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)




----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

17. [FONT=&quot]Később terült eléje, sokára, nyugalmas fönségében. Nem képzelte se szebbnek, se nagyobbnak. Szebb és nagyobb volt annál, amit valaha is elképzelt. Sima, kék végtelen, rajta a bárkák, csorba fél dióhéjak és vitorlák, fehér, narancsszín, fekete vitorlák, ferdén rábillenve, mint pilleszárnyak, tikkadt lepkék, melyek leröppennek a víztükörre, s isznak belőle.[/FONT]


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

18. [FONT=&quot]. _Latte, vino, frutti_ - szóltak hozzá a cégérek[/FONT]


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

19._ Cameriere, portatemi anche pane, acqua fresca e giornali. Giornali italiani_ - tette hozzá hanyagul és magától értetődően. - _Sissignore, subito_ - válaszolt a pincér, és elsietett, az ő leírhatatlanul kedves _s_-eivel.


----------



## esti152 (2010 Május 25)

20. [FONT=&quot]Már egy fiumei utcán futott a vonat a leeresztett sorompók között. [/FONT]


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

nem is


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

éééééés.....


----------



## Sheny (2010 Május 25)

20   nagyon kösziiiii


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

c


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

dh


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

dtjuf


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

rthahdhrt


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

rsdzgadr


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

ágl


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

srdzb


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

bhc, .


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

dfzj


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

rbguknhjncv


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

lhnévgjhlgi


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

éhkgdtlhjfz


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 19


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még18


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 17


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

sdkgjf


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 16


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

abc


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 15


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

gfj


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 14


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

sdfsdfsdfdsf


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

fj


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 13


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdddd


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdaasd


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 12


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

fgj


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdasdasd


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 11


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdasdasdsdddd


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 10


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 9


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

qweqweasdasdyxcyxc


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 8


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

kgld


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még7


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 6


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

weqwqesddfsdffgjhl8


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

jdgkktg


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 5


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

cs hogy vagy?  9


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 4


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdasdaswwww10


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 3


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

srzk


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 2


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

még 1


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

sadn jkl 9


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

gdkkkkkkkkk


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

és vége


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

ccxvccxv 8


----------



## lssah (2010 Május 25)

fhmfgdfsybndvxjhlkkkkkkhxgd


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

qwertzu 7


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdfghj 6


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

yíyyxyyxyyxvgfhjfgjdgkj 5


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

eerrrtz 4


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

asdweqrt 3


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

wewerwerwerwerwser 2


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

ghsdh 1


----------



## Boromir111 (2010 Május 25)

Last one!


----------



## SkinDog (2010 Május 25)

??


----------



## ica32 (2010 Május 25)

az jó akkor ne parázak


----------



## ica32 (2010 Május 25)

nekem ez tök fura még ilyet se csináltam .hogy ha le akkarok tőlteni vala milyn zenét akor hozzá kel szólni.


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

dobbenet, de kosz


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

elore


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

de tenyleg, vartam


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

apam testvére Kanadába él


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

Joe az egyik fia neve


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

van egy iker testvere is


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

meg egy masik testveruk is


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

de ot nem ismerem


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

egyszer mutatott apam egy fenykepet


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

1980 valahanyban keszult


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

azon lathato volt


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

egy traktoron ult


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

egy piros traktoron


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

en is szerettem volna egy igazi piros traktort


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

akkor azt hittem, hogy minden kanadai kisfiunak van sajat traktorja


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

miert is ne?


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

apam azt mondta, ha 56-ban kiment volna, akkor talan sajat repulogepunk lehetett volna


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

csak az a volna ott ne volna!


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

de jobb igy, hogy vegul maskent tortent


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

mert akkor en nem szulettem volna meg


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

pontosabban, nem en szulettem volna meg


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

es akkor mas hasznalna apam repulgepet. Nem en.


----------



## doubleb (2010 Május 25)

na meg a traktort!


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

tűnődés


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

harapásokkal


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

tetovált


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

kényszerzubbonyregény


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

bőröm


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

felülete


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

azóta


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

negatív


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

tükörradír


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

1942-ben


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

ismertem meg


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

Dániel Zoltánt


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

Egy csavargyári


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

munkás,


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

név szerint


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

Galván Tivadar


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

mutatott be


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

minket


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

egymásnak


----------



## Kalauzimre (2010 Május 25)

mert a nemzetközi helyzet fokozódik


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

a


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

b


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

c


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

14


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

szép estét


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

d


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

Neked is hasonló jókat!


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

f


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

g


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

g


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

Köszi


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

h


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

Légy optimista, ne add fel a reményt, ha az út túlzottan kemény, csak nevess, nevess, hogy boldog lehess.


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

i


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Oliver Wendell Holmes[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]A pillanatnyi felvillanás néha felér egy egész élettapasztalattal[/FONT]


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

j


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Szavak szárnyán (film)[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Ha sok törődést viszünk a világba, a gyűlöletnek nem lesz hely.[/FONT]


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

k


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

hello


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

Az igazi szerelem felemel, és mindig többre sarkall. Lángra lobbantja szívünket, és békét teremt az elménkben. Te ezt tetted velem, és remélem, én is ezt tettem veled.Szerelmünk lapjai


----------



## vsan (2010 Május 25)

l


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

szamoljunk vissza egyutt


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

[FONT=&quot]A természet igazságos: aki vak, az jobban hall aki süket, az jobban lát akinek rövidebb az egyik lába, annak hosszabb a másik. 

[/FONT]


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

mar ertem, h miert irta vki, lassan jarj... - 20mp


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

minden utca vegen sarok


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

csak h en is irjak bolcsessegeket


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

p


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

u


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

Tudom, hogy nincs bennem semmi különös. Az átlagemberek átlagéletét élem. Nem alkottam semmi emlékezetest, nevem hamarosan homályba vész, de tiszta szívből, igaz szerelemmel szerettem valakit, és ez nekem teljesen elég.Szerelmünk lapjai​


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

z


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

l


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

e


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

ket nap mulva lesz meglepi ujabb feladatokkal?


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

[FONT=&quot]Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta. [/FONT]


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

negy laba van megis ugat, mi az?


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

A nő azt akarja, hogy ok nélkül, "miért" nélkül szeressék: nem azért, mert szép vagy jó, vagy kedves, vagy művelt, vagy elmés, hanem azért, mert olyan, amilyen. Henri-Frédéric Amiel


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

szia ikon, egy hullamhosszon nyomjuk


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

unom


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

mit unsz, demese?


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

9


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

8


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

en lassan bucsuzom


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

7


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

mar csak 4 uzenetet kell elkuldenem


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

azutan konnyes bucsu


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

6


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

ez a topic vajon a kormanyzo es tsai szorakoztatasara jott letre?


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

5


----------



## gato (2010 Május 25)

mert en bizony jot szorakoztam nehany oldalt elolvasva - kar, h maris bucsuzni kell. Pa


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

4


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

3


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

2


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

1


----------



## demese88 (2010 Május 25)

0


----------



## ikon77 (2010 Május 25)

[FONT=&quot]Az idő pénz! - gondolta a pincér, és hozzá adta a számlához a dátumot.  
[/FONT]
meg van a 20. szép setét
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

Hát üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

Kedvelem és művelem a bluegrass zenét.


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

*1*

1


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## bluegrass (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

*szamoloooook!*

0


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## gemini81 (2010 Május 26)

0


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## Shirer (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ok


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ok2


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

a


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ddd


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

dfdfhhj,nb


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ddddddddd


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

v cgfgf


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

jjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

áááááááááááá


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

gggggggggggggggg


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ssssssssssssssss


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


ok4444444444


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

2010.05.26.


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

123456789


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fgrzshfsrzsehgxfgj


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

sdfghtzkhbn


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

1234


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fdgleoptkb


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

sfhgjhbnn


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

1485464528


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

h,fhv5646465fhsfdh


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fhtuzzr


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fgstgrdfbvcb


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fgszf424


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

fgrezgjcg


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

vdgdcvcx


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

gdfgfhnb


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

kjljhkjhbnb


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

015649643


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

165498


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

utolsó


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## abelmed (2010 Május 26)

dfsdgg


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

nem is lesz ez olyan könnyű


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

:d


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

áá a 20mp es szabály


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

még 14


----------



## yuppie79 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

tul koran van az ertelmes hozzaszolashoz


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

irorszagban vagyok, nem kanadaban


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

szeretnek


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

olvasni


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

milyenek a kanadai magyarok?


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

masok, mint az itteniek?


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

:11::11::11::11:


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

:88::88::88:


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

eleven minutes


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

a kollegam szedi szet a konyhai fagyasztot...


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

itt a legzoldebb a fu, ha kimesz a varosbol


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

meg kilenc ilyen butasagot fogok irni, es meglesz a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

kiss nyolcat meg


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

maunika


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

szulestortenetek


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

haloing


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

utazas


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

egyszeregy


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

banankenyeret csinaltam,nagyon finom lett es alig evett belole a csaladom...


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

utolso hozzaszolas


----------



## mdias (2010 Május 26)

sziasztok


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

huh mostmár igyekezni kell


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

mindjárt végzek az átjáróval


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

úristen Kanadában 3 óra van


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

az kemény


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

h


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

mileyen lassan telik 20 mp


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

ok


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

szóval pár oldal és végzek az átjáró 1-el


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

hi


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

nagyon tetszik, és el akarom olvasni a többi részét is


----------



## kysch (2010 Május 26)

g


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

ezt a fórumot egyáltalán használják Kanadában élő magyarok?


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

I love


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

this


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Üdvözlet Magyarországról!


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

webpage


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

=)


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Erre én is kiváncsi vagyok?


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Jó őtlet!


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

ennyi, azóta egy g


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

jujjuj már 15-nél járok, elkezdek én is visszaszámolni


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

wow, összegyűlt


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Még csak az 5-ik.


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

1
0


----------



## Hole89 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Megyek munkába.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 26)

Majd folytatom.


----------



## lli123 (2010 Május 26)

Én ezt nem értem miért nem tudok letölteni egy könyvet, ha egyszer megvan a 2 napos regisztrációm, és a 20 hozzászólásom? Tud vki segíteni, hogy mit csinálok rösszul?


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

Ez az oldal tényleg nagyon jó! Remélem sok jó dolgot fogok még találni itt!!


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

hogy itt micsoda kincseket találtam


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Hahó Kanada! Hol vagytok?


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

amúgy miért kell 20 hozzószólás?


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

és 2 nap regisztráció?


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

és 20 mp-nek eltelni, hogy új üzenetet küldhessek?


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

és már csak 16 üzenet szükséges...


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Tényleg vannak itt kincsek.Szomorú hogy a magyar oldalakon nem lehet ezeket a dolgokat megtalálni.


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

Gyakran túl gyorsan élünk, nem látjuk a száguldásban az utat szegélyező tájat és nem vesszük észre a kezüket felénk nyújtó embereket.


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást.


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Gondolom hogy ne csak a letöltésekért járjon ide az ember,hanem a kapcsolatok is épüljenek.


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Ez szép idézet.Gratulálok!


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

nagy musical-rajongó vagyok...


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

és örülök, hogy találtam egy olyan helyet, ahol a színházban hallott musicaleket meglelhetem, és újra átélhetem azt a csodát, amit számomra jelent


----------



## stolee (2010 Május 26)

jelentenek


----------



## janoshun (2010 Május 26)

Hát én a musical témában nem nagyon vagyok otthon,de ez igen bölcs mondás.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

nagy köszi


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

így nem kell


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

írogatni mindenhova


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

csak, ha tényleg akarok


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

Musical témában én sem vagyok otthon


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

sivapsu je je je


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

inkább leszek hasznos írom saját verseim


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

ez a regénykém tartalma
_Tartalom:_
Jane álmodozott egy olyan lovagról aki meghódítja a szívét és elvarázsolja csodás személyiségével és boldogan élnek amíg meg nem halnak… De ez a személy nem létezet a lovag csak a lány szívében élt aki tudta, hogy ez csak álom és lehetetlen ábránd. Jane és álmában rátalált arra a lovagra akire egész életében vágyott, aki jóképű, kedves, figyelmes, jó a humora és… És minden tulajdonsággal rendelkezett amikről valaha álmodozott. A lány szomorú mert az álom csak álom és nem valóság. Egy véletlen folytán Jane beleütközik egy jóképű férfiba aki úgy néz ki mint az ő álompasija. Talán ez ő ? Vagy mégsem? Vagy már teljesen megörült?


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

címe: Álompasi ... 13évesen kezdtem el


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

ez az 1. saját versem accem 
*A lány, aki álmában a tündéri világra rátalált.....*



 Tündéri lány 1 széken üldögél,
s 1 dallam rátalál,
lelke táncra kél,
s gondolata messze száll

Túl égen, földön át .
Elhagyta a valóság világát,
s a tündéri világra rátalál.
Ott 1 tündért + talál.

Általa + ismerte a tündérek világát.
Átlépi a képzelet világát.
Varázslat,béke, bűbáj, szeretet,
s ott senki semmi rosszat sose tett.




A lánynak tetszett ez a csodás világ,
s a mezőn ezernyi szép virág.
Vízesés és rengeteg csodás lény.
Lelkét elöntötte a fény...

A nap melege átölelte testét, lelkét,
a valóságba visszatért.
gondolata visszaszállt, 
S a dallam tovaszállt.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Sötét szomorúság*



 Egy pillanat, amely változást hozott.
Lelkemen üres szomorúság fut át,
olyan, mint amikor gyermek kezéből
kitépik legkedvesebb játékát.
Az öreg ember ruhája kopott.

Remegő hangon utána kiabált
A hideg, kemény szél elnyeli szavát,
és a gyerek sírva utána futott.
A szúrós szél csapkodta arcát,
de a feketeruhás már tovább állt.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Fájdalom*

A szomorúság hasítja lelkem,
bánatosan sír, zokog
könnye vörös, vér
oldala tiszta seb, vágás
kiáltása gyenge, szomorú.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Élet, idő*



 Pereg az idő,
Pereg az élet.
És, mint szemek
a homokórában.
S eszedbe jut,
hogy még csak most 
voltál gyerek.

Rohan az idő,
Rohan az élet.
Rohansz te is.
De néha állj meg egy
egy pillanatra
fogd meg azt jól, 
és élvezd ki. 

Elszáll az idő,
Elszáll az élet.
Elrepül, mint
pillangó az éjben.
Ne sírj, mert vége,
Hanem örülj,
mert megtörtént.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Álom fiatalság*


 Fiatalság szép álom
és véget ér az álom
újra ismét sose látom
Csak marad egy szép álom


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

sokat írtam e napon
és még hány sor fér e lapon?

*
*


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*LM’R*



 Volt egyszer egy Elemér,
szája mindig fülig ér,
lelkében vidámság él,
A vízben ő sose fél.

Szeret ő ott sportolni,
és a vízben pancsolni
fejébe nem sok ész fér?
Nem buta az Elemér.


 


 Eszik, iszik, gépezik
de közben nem is hízik.
Szeret jó csokit enni,
és boros kólát inni.

Nem jár sokat bulizni,
de szeret ő táncolni,
és sok Scootert hallgatni,
arra jókat bugizni.


 

*
* Ő, Elemér akinek,
két szép szeme tenger kék,
a békéje benne él,
az érzés életre kél.

Béke árad szeméből,
a lelke legmélyéről.
A fiatalság benne ég,
és messze van még a vég.


 

*
* Mikor vége a napnak,
szemei leragadnak
és ő már rég azt várja,
hogy legyen 1 szép álma.

Bele esik az ágyba.
Szép, csodás álmot várva
és álomba merül ő.
Hozzá álommanó jő.


 


*
* A nap be süt ablakán
és egy mosolyt neki szán,
vidám legyen e napon
és még minden más napon.

Végzett az iskolába
és már megy a munkába.
Utána jót hamizik,
tanulgat és netezik.


 


*
* Amikor újra látom
mosolyát újra várom
minden egyes napomon,
hogy túl legyek gondomon.

Elfeledteti bajom,
ha rosszul ment a napom.
Elemér nem egy költő,
hanem jó mese ötlő.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Nap*


 Be süt a nap ablakodon,
ő ránevet a világra, 
és rád mosolyog kedvesen.
Mosolyogj te is vissza rá.

Mert nem mindennap süt neked,
ő az égben magasan fent.
Szórja sugarát az égbe,
és melegíti a földet.


 
Meleg sugara simogat,
átmelegíti lelkedet
sugara, mint gyöngéd kéz úgy
 simogatja az arcodat.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Nyár*



 Véget ért már ez a nyár,
gondolatom messze jár
Milyen is volt ez a nyár?
S nem emlékszem már.

Szép volt, jó volt, nem jön már
 vissza. S ez olyan kár.
S véget ért most 1 nyár
nem süt a nap annyit már.

Ez a nyár is már elmúlt.
Elmúlt, és ez már csak múlt,
és ezért könnyem se hullt,
de kedvem rosszra fordult.

Véget ért ez a nyár,
nem lesz soha ilyen már.
Most elmúlt és messze szállt,
gondolatom vissza szállt.

Akkor még nap is sütött,
az arcom is megbarnult .
S a nap is felvirult,
és a lelkem felvidult.

Kár, hogy ez csupán csak múlt.
A varjú is jön mindjárt,
nemsokára károg már.
Kár bizony kár-kár-kár.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Zene*


 Csukd be a két szemed,
és tárd ki a lelked.
Enged be a zenét,
érezd az ütemét.

S halhasd, hogy mit mond,
amit üzen neked.
Engedd el a gondod,
élvezd, ez a dolgod.


 
Szálljon az égbe a dal,
Szálljon, a magasba fel.
A távolból is halld ezt,
 az 1szupi kis dalt.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

(Tánc)


 Ne merengj a búdon,
enged szabad úton
tested lelked szíved
vezesse érzéked.

Érzéked a tested
a zene érzéked
irányítson téged,
a ritmus a szíved


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Miért félek?*



 A nap ragyog a kék égen,
mint fénye csillog szemedben,
és egy érzés most rátalált,
min az eszem múltkor is járt.

Ó, amikor te velem vagy,
életre kell egy régi vágy.
Van már egy saját hercegem,
az, aki törődik velem.

Jó, ha fogod a két kezem,
és karod átölel engem.
Úgy nézem én kék szemedet,
úgy, mint máskor a kék eget.

Sokszor futnék, hogy velem légy,
vágtatnék, hogy mellettem légy.
Két karod közt én elbújnék,
a szíved mélyén megbújnék.

Futnék én, de te merre jársz,
vágatatnék, de te messze szállsz.
Vajon most éppen mit csinálsz,
súgd meg most merre jársz.




Félek, ha te nem vagy velem,
és nem fogod a két kezem,
de szívem megremeg néha,
és az ijedten elfutna.

De miért félek én tőled?
Mond, miért futnék mellőled,
ha tekinteted elgyöngít,
és szép szavad elandalít.

Kétféle érzés él bennem,
amikor átölelsz engem.
Egyszer az a biztos védelem,
ami óv és megvéd engem.

Máskor meg űz a félelem,
amikor te ott vagy velem.
Gyöngít, mit látok szemedben,
elégek én kék tüzében.

Harcol bennem, a két érzés.
Minek e folytonos küzdés?
Folyton harcol a két elem,
küzd a vágy és a félelem.

Ó, ne hagy, ne engedj még el.
Kérlek, engem ne gyöngíts el,
ne bénítsd el gyönge szívem.
Lassan ölelj még át engem…


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Édes álom *



 Szép álomból ébredtem,
melyben ott voltál velem.
Karod átölelt engem,
mint lelked a lelkem.

Szép szép ó, az a mese,
melyet álmodtam az este.
Csak álltunk mi ott csendben
lelkem láttad szememben.

Jött egy csodás pillanat
úgy, mint egy szép varázslat.
A futó idő megállt,
szívünk, lelkünk messze szállt. 

Ezt én sose felejtem,
és akkor úgy éreztem
izzó ajkad eléget,
és lágy csókod megbénít. 

Ó, édes álom volt az,
bár ne múlt volna el az.
Szép emléke bennem él,
talán majd életre kél..

Válj valóra szép álom
én már most is azt várom.
Ó, szép álom ne fuss el, 
szép mese életre kel.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Elveszítettelek*



 Valamikor egyszer régen, 
mikor hittem a mesékben.
Tündért láttam szép szemedben,
és beléd estem hirtelen.


Szerelem égett szívemben,
csak te jártál az eszemben.
megkaptad tőlem szívemet,
és én megkaptam tiedet.





Szívünkben szerelem lángolt,
és megannyi érzés tombolt.
Szemed holdfényben csillogott,
és szívem érted dobogott.

Ha égő szíved az enyém,
te miért nem lehetsz enyém?
Az én szívem érted ég.
miért nem lehet úgy, mint rég?

Azt mondtad, hogy ennek vége,
és szívem így hagytad égve.
Lelkem fájdalom perzseli,
és mély fájdalom égeti.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Egy történet*



 Mond, miért fáj így?
Miért éget ez?
Miért fáj lelkem
és ez így nekem?

Szállj fel, messzire,
gondod szálljon el
Engedd el, mi fáj
és a földön állj.

Emeld fel szíved,
a tekinteted
a szép kék égre
hallgass rá végre.


 


 Kísértő múltad,
az gyötör téged,
zavarja léted,
kínozza szíved.

És küzdj amíg élsz,
ne feled míg élsz,
ne ad fel soha,
ha lét mostoha.

Az élet egy harc,
ne legyen kudarc,
amik uralnak.
Küzdesz folyton csak


 


 Amíg meg nem halsz,
mindig csak hajtasz.
Néha álmot vágysz
és te vele szállsz.

Ó szép szép álom,
eltűnt, nem látom,
ne fuss el kérlek.
Ne hagy itt, félek!

Rossz az életed
csalódás, léted,
mindez fáj neked
és ez bánt téged.


 


 Eszed és kedved,
te mind elveszted
szíved csak szenved,
 vérzik a lelked.

Bántanak téged,
hazudtak neked
mindenki csak bánt
feledd, ami fájt.

Mi fontos neked
azt mind elveszted,
ami sokat ért
az mind véget ért.


 


 Játszottak veled,
kínozták lelked,
eldobták szíved,
mindez fáj neked.

Érzéseid csak
sárba tiporták
és csak azt mondják,
de nem szeretnek.

Mindenki átvert
felejtsd ezeket
örökre mindet
könnyítsd szívedet.


 


 Ó, hagy engem ég,
nekem itt a vég
Az én szívem még,
fájdalomtól ég.

A könny fénylik
szemedben, amik
futnak arcodon
és folyik azon.

Mind le a földre
 és le a mélybe.
Ne ess kétségbe,
ne hagyd magad el!

*
* 


 Létét feladta,
szíve nem bírta.
Túl sok fájdalma,
miatt feladta.

A fájó létét,
múló életét.
A szíve vérzett,
szeme könnyezett.

Sírva elfutott,
futott és futott.
Nem tudta hova
a nagyvilágba.


 


 Céltalan,sírva.
Poros föld issza
hulló könnyeit,
könnyes szemeit.

A szellő fújja
újra és újra
gyenge nyomait,
futó lépteit.

A föld őrzi 
őt a gond űzi
bánatosan fut,
viszi őt az út.


 
Futott, menekült
de még nem enyhült
égő fájdalma,
bánat hatalma.

Síró lányt látva
fejét felkapta
aki meglátta
figyelt a lányra

Fiú figyelte 
a lányt csak nézte
ahogy sírva fut,
és viszi az út.


 


 Ezt észrevette
követte félve.
Ő rosszat sejve
gyorsan követte.

Ő kiáltotta,
lány nem halotta
és fut utána 
hátha úgy hallja.

Átfutott agyán,
hogy talán-talán
megállíthatja,
mert ahogy látja.


 


 A leány talán
kárt tesz magán,
vagy valami más,
ez nem csak futás.

A lány lassított, 
végül meg állt ott.
A régi mólón
és állt a pallón.

Mindent átgondolt,
mi szívébe volt.
Sok pillanatot,
és minden gondot.


 


 Szép haja lobog.
Égő szíve dobog.
Két szeme zokog,
hol könnye csillog.

Kérlek ne fuss el,
élted ne dobd el
és azt ne ad fel
élni, félni kell.

Élni, élni kell
sose feledd el.
Utána kiált,
lelke már fájt.


 


 Itt hagy mindent,
a múló létet.
Elő lép egyet
és még lép egyet.

Végül leugrik,
hol béke lakik.
Tengerbe esik,
hullámok verik.

Amit a szél fú.
Látta a fiú,
ahogy ő ugrott,
és ő is ugrott.


 


 De ő nem tudta,
elérni futva
és ezért ugrott,
miután futott.

Felejtsd félelmed,
az éltet téged.
Egyszer lesz veled,
ki szeret téged.

Mondta a kék ég
Óh, vég ne jöjj még
telik az idő
de már rég késő


 


 tenger nyeli el, 
a lány alig él
fiú keresi
a lányt nem leli

Végül rátalál
és szíve megáll
egy pillanatra,
gyorsan elkapja

Tenger sodorja
és a szél fújja
a két fiatalt
az ég felsóhajt


 
A lány alig él
és a kék ég fél
a fiú két karja
a lányt tartja

Végül kihúzza,
a lányt lerakja
puha homokba
nagyon aggódva.

Lány szíve még ver,
levegőt nem nyer.
A fiú is fél.
Életet lehel,


 


 A lány nem felel
majd életre kell
vizet köhögve
a fiú szíve

nagyot dobban
felsóhajt halkan
kinyitja szemét
megmozdítja fejét

majd észrevette 
ezt megmentője
ki még figyelte,
 nézni se merte


 


 Figyelik egymást
az idő megállt
a gondolatok
sűrűn rajzottak

A lány felpattant,
gyorsan elrohant,
fiú is felpattant,
utánaszaladt.

A tenger felé,
hullámok elé,
fiú elkapta
és visszatartva.

*
* 


 Ezért fogta,
visszarántotta
nem akart élni
 és szabadulni.

De nem engedte,
karjába fűzte.
A lány szíve ég
kapálózott még.

Sírva kiáltott,
miért nem halott…
lelkük elgyengül
testük földre hull.


 


 A lány könnye hull,
arcán lecsordul,
a homokban ülve
lányt átölelve.

És vígasztalja,
és meghallgatja
minden bánatát,
szíve fájdalmát.

Óh, ne, ne sírj már!
Lesz szívedbe nyár,
egy új élet vár,
Felejtsd, mi volt már.


 


 Még egy ideig
így voltak,és még
órákat ültek,
és beszélgettek.

A nap még sütött
az ég felderült,
és nagyon örült,
és boldognak tűnt.

Az idő csak telt,
a szellő mesélt,
nap aludni tér,
a nap véget ér.


 
Lassan-lassanként,
szél hozza az éjt,
a nap sugara
festi pirosra.

A szép kék eget,
a békés tengert,
mellyen játszanak,
fényes sugarak.

És a nap lement 
a sötét eget
sok csillag fedi,
az éj fényei.



 Elmúlt egy nap
egy mozgalmas nap
élet és a sors 
mi sokszor oly gyors

A két fiatal,
még hosszan beszél,
az idő csak múl,
majd hazaindúl.

Mindkettő éjjel,
sok-sok érzéssel,
teli reménnyel,
és már örömmel.


 
A lány reménnyel
és életkedvvel,
végre már boldog,
az ég mosolyog.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Az élet egy múló pillanat*


Az élet egy múló pillanat.
Sok emlék, csupán ez maradt,
sok pillanat, melyet nem feledsz,
szép emlékek, melyet nem engedsz.



 A múlt fájdalmait enged el,
és szép emlékeit idézd fel.
Ne bánd, h az a sok jó elmúlt
örülj, mert örömkönnyed is húlt.

Szalad a perc, rohan az élet
a sok-sok év oly hamar elment.
egyszer egy gyerek, ki oly lököt,
de egyszerre ő már felnőt.

Szép emlékeket sose felejts,
örülni tudni el ne felejts.
Ne felejts el te ügyes lenni,
jót és jól gondolni, érezni.

Sose felejts el remélni,
és ha csak lehet boldog lenni,
mert tovaszáll minden pillanat,
sok szép pillanat emlék marad.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Szép álom*


 
Volt egyszer egy szép álmom,
és én azt vissza várom.
Ott láttalak meg téged,
tündér arcod, szép szemed. 

Szívem már csak arra vár,
hogy újra lássalak már,
és újra velem legyél
fájó szívem újra él.

Szép álom vagy csak csupán
szárnyaló szívem nyomán 
megtalállak álmomban
és ott, hol minden jó van. 

Az meseszép álomtáj,
ott, ahol semmi sem fáj.
Mind olyan csodaszépek,
magas hegyek, szép völgyek.

Volt egyszer egy szép mese
miben tündér vagy te.
Lehetnék a herceged,
az, aki szeret téged. 

Maradj még te itt velem
légy még szép álmom nekem
Maradj még álmaimban, 
ott élsz még vágyaimban.

Te csak álmaimban élsz
tudom, hogy csak álom lehetsz.
De nem értem, hogy miért
nem lehet, mit szívem kért?




De ne csak a vágyaimba, 
meseszép álmaimba,
élj te a valóságban,
élj velem te a mában.

Fogd erősen a kezem,
ne engedd el sohasem,
és búj hozzám mégjobban,
ölelj még szorosabban.

Ölelj még, ahogy most ép.
Oh, álom te meseszép
álmom maradj még velem
ne ébressz fel még engem.

Szép álom sose múlj el 
engem sose ébressz fel.
Ha reggel felébredtem
kérlek téged légy velem.

Oh, te csodaszép álom,
te vagy az, drága párom,
téged sosem feledlek.,
Nélküled hogy élhetek? 

Oh, meseszép tündérem
legyél te most mellettem,
ne légy te csak szép álom.
Álmom légy valóságom.

Kelljen életre minden
szép, mint a szép mesékben.
szép mese újra éljen,
a valóba át lépjen.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Fagyos üresség*



 Az idő estefelé jár.
A hold már csak a napra vár,
hogy lassan aludni térjen, 
de vörös fénye az égen.

Sugarait még szórja szét,
a gyenge fény várja az éjt.
Átfúj a szél a lombos fán,
dalos madár a fa ágán.


 

 Lágy meleg árad a napból,
és madárdal a lombokból.
Minden szép és minden csodás,
egy sötét utca szomorkás.

Ahova a nap nem süt be,
jó melege nem árad be,
ahol a szél nem simogat,
szúrós szél csapja arcodat.


 

 Kopár utca és kopár fák,
gyengén égnek már a lámpák,
az üres csend nyugtalanít,
szívben jóérzést elfakít.

Egy ember ballag az utcán,
üresség ül fakó arcán,
szél veri hosszú kabátját,
sötétség kíséri útját.


 
Ő talán soha meg nem áll,
fagyos lehelete elszáll.
Az alak alig látszik még,
majd elnyeli a sötétség.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Képzelet szárnyán*



 Röptes képzelet messze,
emelj fel a kék égbe,
engedj a fellegekbe,
hogy szárnyalhassak végre.

Röpítsd magasba lelkem,
szálljon szabadon szívem
a képzelet szárnyain,
mesés vágyak útjain.

A könnyed, kitárt szárnyak
fent a magasba szállnak,
a szélben vitorláznak
lehet, hogy meg sem állnak.


A gyöngéd szél simogat,
a csodás táj hívogat,
lent a friss mező zöldell,
szellő játszik a fűvel.

A nap ragyog az égen,
fénye csillan a vízen
a tiszta tó felszínén,
a régi patak vizén.

A tájat jól belátni,
csodás az égbe szállni,
Röpíts álmok fellegén
régi vágyak tengerén.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Egy madár*


 


 Volt egyszer egy madár,
 a kalitkáján zár.
Már rég bezárva élt,
s a széltől is félt.

Egyszer a nap kibújt,
és az ég felvirult,
majd a zár is felnyílt,
s ajtaja kinyílt.

A madár előbújt,
végre kiszabadult.
Szárnyán szállni tanul
még bizonytalanul. 

Kész van már a leckéje,
s szállhat az égbe.
A nap bátorítja,
a szél hívogatja. 

Két szárnya kitárva
széllel együtt szállva.
Repül, repül messze,
a messzi kék égbe.





A földet elhagyta,
az ég az otthona, 
az ég mindene,
így boldog élete.

De az ég beborul,
égből eső zúdul.
Tombol a nagy vihar,
ez nem kis zivatar.

Zuhan le a mélybe,
a nagy sötétségbe,
amin kopárság él,
s tavasz helyett tél.

Fáradt teste földben,
törött szárnya vérben,
s az még kitárva,
szeme könnyben ázva.

Testét eső veri,
erejét elveszti.
Fájdalom hasítja,
ezer tüske szurkálja

Szabad, szabad, szabad,
ámbár mégsem szabad,
ily szárnyal nem szállhat,
égbe már nem szállhat.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Hol volt, hol nem volt…*

Nézek egy régi könyvet némán,
színes képeit nézem mélán.
Ifjú arcok talán még élnek,
akikről-e sorok mesélnek.

Hol volt, hol nem volt mesék partján,
meseország titkos kapuján.
Volt egyszer egy fiú és egy lány,
de van mese ilyen még akárhány.

Volt egyszer egy esős délután,
amikor eső csepegett az utca betonján.
Megtört egy régi átok,
s lettek tündér hozta varázslatok.

Vidám, nevető arcok,
hamvaiból újjászületet rosszcsontok.
A majdnem felnőttek
most újra gyerekek.

Teltek a napok, hetek,
s eltűntek a fellegek.
Gyűltek a fákon a rügyek,
mint az együtt töltött percek.

A tündérek elbűvölték a természetet,
s elvarázsolták a szíveket,
virágok nyíltak a természetben,
és érzések nyíltak a szívben.

Ámor előtte nyilát,
és két szívet eltalált.
Eltalált egy fiút és egy lányt,
s teremtet egy párt.

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt,
talán igaz se volt.
De őrzöm még a könyvet,
mert őriz egy régi történetet.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Az elátkozott sziget*


*
* Elmúlt minden mi szép volt, 
kár, hogy ez mind csak múlt.
Mennyi, mennyi édes pillanat
mely múlt homályába elillant
Óh, mond miért lett ennek vége
hagytál volna a fellegekbe
Ott ahol boldog voltam még,
a magasba szárnyalni még.

Messze szállt minden szép szó,
Elmúlt minden ami jó.
Kínzó emlékek gyötörnek még,
édes emlékek feltűnnek még.
Olykor egy-egy édes álomban
feltűnik egy kép a homályban.
Régi álmok eltűntek már,
bús magány az, ami rám vár.

Ébredj a nap felkelt már,
mégis nagy sötétség vár.
Sötét átok ül az utcákon,
magány és bánat jár azokon.
Az eső folyik az ablakon,
mint fájó könnyek arcomon.
Köd ül a sötét utcákon,
Fagyos harmat ül a fákon.

Bár reggel van már régen,
sötét van mint egy éjen.
A napsugarak messze járnak,
a bús felhők könnyet hullatnak,
Síró esőcseppek koppannak,
Kemény betonon szétpattannak.
A múlt szelleme meg kísért,
s a szívbe mély sebet sért.









Múlt árnyai feltűnnek
még most is kísértenek.
Régi emlékek feltűnnek újra,
vissza gondolok a szép múltra.
Megannyi szép emlék bennem él,
ami mind-mind a múltról mesél.
A szívben egy seb felszakad,
fájdalomnak új erőt ad.

Átok ül az utcákon,
átok e kis világon,
bús magány e átkos szigeten,
ez egy sötét része a földnek,
kínzó börtön az égő szívnek,
óceánja a bús könnyeknek.
Hol van a régi madárdal?
Eltűnt minden csodás dallal.

A szél átkokat mormol,
az sustorog mindenhol.
Egy néma sikoly megszólal,
csönd vegyül a némasággal.
Fojtó köd ül a levegőbe,
s szorító érzés a szívbe.
Csillagok fénye nem virít,
már csak a holdfény világít.

Csillagok ragyogását,
az ég ősi csodáját,
A sötét átok eltakarja,
Mintha azok kiégtek volna,
az ég összes drága csillaga,
Milliónyi mesés gyémántja.
A holdfény mégis űz engem,
Felkelti minden félelmem.

Menekülnék messzire,
de nincs hova és merre.
Menekülni innen képtelen,
itt a végtelen sötétségben. 
Olyan, mint egy száműzetésben,
mint egy komor, sötét börtönben.
Nincs egy csepp barátságos fény,
nincs egy mennyei kis remény.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*A nap *

A nap elhagyta a földet,
elhagyott dombot és hegyet.
Búcsú csókot dobott a földnek,
meleg ölelés hegynek és völgynek.

Tudom messze jár már,
valahol a csillagok közt jár.
Szunnyad szemét lehunyva,
a következő napról álmodva.

Minden nap újra útra kél,
minden reggel ismét életre kél. 
Szemébe a ragyogás felcsillan,
szíve újra megdobban.

Puha felhő párnái közül kikacsint,
a messzi csillagoknak búcsút int.
Lassan komótosan ágyából kimászik,
s felfrissülve vidáman szikrázik.

Sugarait szórja mindenfele,
hagy örüljön a föld is vele.
Melegével átöleli az embereket
aki érzi a simogató szelet


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

*Te vagy a vigaszom*
Ha könnyezem is ha valami bánt
nem fáj annyira, ha gondolok rád,
akkor egy pillanatra ott vagy velem
 és megsimogatod könnyes szívem...


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Remény a múltból

Most gyerekek vagyunk újra
egy rövid kis pillanatra
S látom ahogy egyengeted az utam,
és remélem még egyengeted utam.
Hogy együtt növünk fel
ha ott leszel, ha kell.
S ismét a jelenbe vagyunk újra
látom, reményem ott ragadt a múltba.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Az élet egy nagy erdő
az embernek kell idő amíg felnő
akkor tudja meg milyen is ez az erdő
milliónyi úttal, ösvénnyel
sok választási lehetőséggel
Ezt az utat te választottad
Kívánom járd végig boldogan.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

talán a hetedik


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

yessss


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Én azt hittem, amikor kicsi voltam, hogy amíg teljesen fel nem növök a közelembe leszel, és vigyázol rám, mint addig is tetted
de …


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Amügy a nejem unokatesója Kanadban él.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Amúgy,pardon.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

beírtam ide pár versem, ha valaki erre jár ne csak odaböffentett karaktereket lásson, nem mintha jó verseim lennének.... de azért próbálkozom


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

milyen lassan telik le 20 másodperc ...


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

vagy csak az oldal órája rossz ?


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

ÜDV MAGYAROK  én kishun-ból írok Budapestről és szar idő van


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Háromféle ember van,azegyiktud számolni a másik nem.


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

Hali erre Baracska fele is szar az idő hol esik hol meg 7 ágra süt a nap :S


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Beiratkoztam egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra.Baromi drága dehát egyszer élünk.


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Olyan bizonytalan vagyok,vagy nem?


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

a


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

találtam másik linket


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

q


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Dunaújvárosban gyengécskén,de sütöget a napocska.


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

b


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

w


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

g


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

köszi a dunaújvárosi jelentést  akkor ha még otthon van a kispárom, akkor olyan az idő náluk


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

m


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Nem hiszek a reinkarnációban,és már az előző életemben sem hittem.


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

egy


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

z


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

l


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

én szinkron írok http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2159633&posted=1#post2159633 de még nem működik, pedig küldtem ide is oda is de nem jött össze


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

t


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

Veresegyházon reggel napsütés volt, most borult idő, némi esővel 
kettő


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

j


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

f


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

Nem hiszek a reinkarnációban,és már az előző életemben sem hittem. 
hmm? mi is a reinkarnáció ? ismerős de nem ugrik be


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

Állítólag sajnos egész nyárra ilyen bolond időt mondanak!!!


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

d


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Na szóval.....


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

három ))


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

r


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

é


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

á


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

ez már dúrva az időjárásról beszélünk.... 
lassan összejön egy egészországos jelentés


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

Készítek egy kis ebédet, majd folytatom...
négy


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Halál után,egy másik tesben újra születni.


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Blend (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

))
időjárás- a legjobb téma a semmiről
öt


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## Edy1989 (2010 Május 26)

pécsen milyen idő van ?


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

kettőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

És végül.Hányas lett anno legtöbbször az orosz dogám:
Egggggyyyyyy.


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

Körbenézek.


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Spiler01 (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

21


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

mennyiazannyi


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

22


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

23


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

24


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

25


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

26


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

27


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

A kép feltöltés nem számít hozzászólásnak... a mennyiazannyi tesztüzenetem szerint.
hét


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

28


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

29


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)

30


----------



## vikoca86 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

Köszönöm az ötletet. Bevallom engem is aggasztott, hogy hogyan fogom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## ancsiii11 (2010 Május 26)

bibi már csak egy kell


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

Hello


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

ezaz a hozászolás?,


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

222222


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

[FONT=&quot]A medián szűrés esetén az alkalmazott ablakkal egymásután lefedjük az eredeti kép valamennyi pixelét.[/FONT]


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

3-dik hozzászolás


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

4dik


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

5dik


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

[FONT=&quot]Minden szűrőhelyzetben a lefedett képpixelek szürkeségi értékeit sorba állítjuk. [/FONT]


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

6dik hu


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

Veresen ismét süt a nap 
nyolc


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

7dikkkk


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

8dikkkk


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

9dikkkkkk


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

10dik leelözlek melinda


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

11dikk


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

12dikk


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

13dikeee


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

14aa


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

15 ááááááá


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

16dffgsg


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## MelindaT (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

18 bocs


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

1999999999


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

200000000000000000000000 vége


----------



## csabykoko (2010 Május 26)

kiss21 azért


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

[FONT=&quot]Ha valamely szűrő helyzetben a különböző szürkeségi értékek száma páros, akkor a középre szimmetrikus két szomszédos szürkeségi érték középértékét tekintik mediánnak[/FONT]


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

koszi a tanacsot


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

remelem, hogy ossze fog jonni a husz


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

tenyleg ez egy jo otlet


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

maris negy ?


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ez klassz


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

Nagyon nagyon hülye gyerek megkérdezi az anyjától:
- Anya kimehetek cseresznyét szedni?
- Kisfiam, hisz január van!
- Jó, jó tudom, sál, sapka, keszty&ucirc;.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

es ebben a topikban nem is szamit spamnak?


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

meglersz meg ma a husz


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ole cfr ale!


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

szuper!


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

es tenyleg ebben a topikban nem bannolnak a hulyesegekert ? furcsa, de ha ez a forumszabalyzat, megtessszuk a husz hozzaszolast


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

s 21, 22, huszonharom...


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

A vendég betér az étterembe.
- Fõúr ! Háromszáz forintom van, mit tud ezért a pénzért ajánlani ?
- Hogy szíveskedjen átfáradni a szemközti büfébe !


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

maskulobnen szuper es szinvonalas strukturaja van a forumnak


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

- Pincér! Az ujja beleér a levesbe!
- Nem baj. Már nem forró.


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

A vendéglõben, a pincér a vendéghez: 
- Uram felakaszthatom a kabátját ?
- Tõlem akár fõbe is lõheti.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

a google-rol jottem ide


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

- Miben hasonlít az anyós egy napilapra? 
- Minden nap megjelenik.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

nezem hogy a nevem mellett valtozik az uzenetszam


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ez igazan klassz


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ez igy van . habar egyelore magammal beszelgetek


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

- Min veszekszik két csiga? 
- Kinél legyen a házibuli.


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

Az erdei bolt elõtt állati hosszú sor áll. A kisnyuszi elõresettenkedik, mire a medve hátradobja a sor végére, mire a kisnyuszi a következõket mondja:
- Úgy látom, ma sem nyitok ki.


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

A sas tanítja a kisfiát, hogy:
- A héjában van a vitamin.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ole!


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

Az idõs lord meséli a vadészélményeit: 
- Fiatal koromban két szenvedélyem volt: a vadászat és a nõk. 
- És mire vadásztál? 
- Hát nõkre.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ez az! mar nicns is olyan sok


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Su123 írta:


> nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros



azért nem volt piros, mert poros volt.


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

akarom mondani , nincs sok


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

ööööö, ez remek


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

tengericki írta:


> azért nem volt piros, mert poros volt.


 ez igy igaz


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> ööööö, ez remek



mire?


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!



azért még gyűjteni kell


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

meg is van a 20


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

*javítás*



tengericki írta:


> azért nem volt piros, mert poros volt.


 
szerintem meg inkább vörös


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

A férj kikíséri az anyósát az állomásra. Mikor hazaér, megkérdi a felesége: 
- Elment a mama, drágám? 
- Igen szivecském. 
- És mitõl kormos az arcod? 
- Megcsókoltam a mozdonyt!


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.



A részeg halak pedig főleg nem.


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

*gratula*



devilius írta:


> meg is van a 20


 
hát ez remek


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Serenity írta:


> *A kis dolgok nagy helyet foglalnak el az életünkben. (France)*



ezért nem férnek már el nagy dolgok.


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

*r*

131


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

*hát nem*



tengericki írta:


> A részeg halak pedig főleg nem.


 
Hát ez tévedés barátaim, sajna (van hazudós hal(acska) ismerősöm


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

tengericki írta:


> ezért nem férnek már el nagy dolgok.


 
:d


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> Hát ez tévedés barátaim, sajna (van hazudós hal(acska) ismerősöm



és részegek is miközben hazudnak?


----------



## devilius (2010 Május 26)

ez jo kis szorakozas!


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

devilius írta:


> ez jo kis szorakozas!



azaz


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

a


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

csiklandós írta:


> 10



11


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

Két hangya biciklizik. Egyszer csak megáll az egyik. Erre a másik: 
- Miért álltál meg? 
- Mert bogár ment a szemembe.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

b


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

e


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> a


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

- Melyek a tétova rovarok? 
- A mitévõ legyek.


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

apajpuszta írta:


> Két hangya biciklizik. Egyszer csak megáll az egyik. Erre a másik:
> - Miért álltál meg?
> - Mert bogár ment a szemembe.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

Rövid leszek, mondta a kígyó, és felmászott a sinekre.  5


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

tengericki írta:


>



A Balaton partján nyaraló hölgy elviszi a 
kutyáját az állatorvoshoz.
- Nézze doktor úr, csupa seb. Összeverekedett 
egy sündisznóval.
Az orvos ellátja a kutyát.
- Tízezer forint.
- Micsoda? Maguk teljesen megkopasztják a 
nyaralókat. Kiváncsi lennék, mit 
csinálnak télen?
- Sündisznókat tenyésztünk.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

10 mikor lesz már 20???


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 9



Egy öreg néni csoszog az utcán két kezében 
két szatyorral.. Az egyik lyukas, és néhány 
lépésenként kihullik belőle egy húszdolláros 
bankjegy.
Észreveszi ezt egy rendőr és megállítja a nénit.
- Asszonyom, a szatyrából húszdollárosok hullanak.
- Köszönöm, hogy szólt. Visszafordulok, hátha még 
megtalálok néhányat.
- De honnan van ez a pénz? - kérdi a rendőr - Talán lopta?
- Jaj, dehogyis! A kertem végében van egy stadion, 
és a nézők mindig a kerítésemhez járnak elvégezni a dolgukat. 
Mikor odajönnek a bokrokhoz, és meg akarják öntözni a 
virágaimat, előugrok a bokorból egy ollóval, és így szólok: 
"Azonnal fizess 20 dollárt vagy lenyisszantom!" 
Hát innen van a pénzem.
- Ötletes! - nevet fel a rendőr - És a másik szatyorban mi van?
- Hát, tudja, nem mindenki szokott fizetni.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

A horgász kifog egy kövér pontyot. 
- Hazaviszlek vacsorára! - örül meg neki.
- Fogyózom, feleli a ponty, menjünk inkább moziba!


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 10 mikor lesz már 20???



Anya es lanya elmennek a nögyogyaszhoz.

-Vetközzön le! szol az orvos a fiatal, csinos lanyhoz. 

-Engem kell, hogy megvizsgaljon! höbörög az anya. 

A lanyom csak elkisert.

-Jo, rendben, öltse ki a nyelvet.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

haladok  14


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 12



Korosodó hölgy a doktorhoz:
- Doktor úr, mennyibe kerülne ezeket a ráncokat eltüntetni az arcomról?
- Százezer forint.
- Olcsóbb megoldás nincs?
- De, a fátyol.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

Tévedni emberi dolog, mondta a sündisznó, és lemászot a drótkeféről.  15


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> haladok  14



Golfozás közben, egy elrontott ütés után 
a játékos ledobja az ütőjét a földre, 
és kifakad:
- A francba, ha nem lennék nős, már régen 
abbahagytam volna ezt a hülye játékot....


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 16



Pistike az apjával sétál az utcán. 

Szembe*jön egy férfi, a gyerek nagyot köszön neki.

-Ki volt ez az ember, Kisfiam?

-Ez egy környezetvédő.

-Környezetvédő? Honnan tudod?

-Mindig, amikor elmész otthonról, jön anyuhoz, és kérdezi tőle, 

hogy tiszta-e már a levegő.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

csabykoko írta:


> 3-dik hozzászolás



Egy válóperes ügyvéd kérdezi a klien*sétől:

-Asszonyom, ha jól értem, azért akar elválni, mert a férje nem ad a 

megjele*nésére?

-Pontosan! Már két éve nem láttam...


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 18




Két régi barát találkozik. Kérdi egyik a másiktól:

-Hogy élsz mostanában? Megnősültél már, vagy még mindig 

egyedül kotyvasztod a vacsorádat?

-Köszönöm, mindkettő.


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

20 jejejeeee  köszönöm a vicceket  szép napot!


----------



## pimpike85 (2010 Május 26)

21 bebiztosítom magam


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 19




A tanár játékos módon próbálja a honvédelmi ismereteket oktatni az osztálynak:

-Gyerekek, ha azt mondom, hogy légiriadó, mindenki bújjon az asztal alá! 

-Figyelem! Légiriadó!

Mindenki elbújik, csak Lajoska marad a helyén.

-Hát te, kisfiam, miért nem bújtál el? -kérdezi a tanár.

-Tanár úr nem hallott még a háborús hősökről?


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 26)

- Kovács úr, mióta dolgozik a vállalatunknál?
- Öt éve, igazgató úr.
- És mi tetszik a legjobban nálunk?
- A titkárnõje.


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

pimpike85 írta:


> 21 bebiztosítom magam



neked megy már a letöltés?


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

tengericki írta:


> neked megy már a letöltés?



nekem még mindíg nem megy, ugyanazt írja ki, pedig megvan a szükséges hozzászólás, és a régi regisztráció is:

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## tengericki (2010 Május 26)

tengericki írta:


> nekem még mindíg nem megy, ugyanazt írja ki, pedig megvan a szükséges hozzászólás, és a régi regisztráció is:
> 
> Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
> Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.



Van olyan, aki itt próbálja összeszedni a hozzászólásokat és megy/ nem megy neki a letöltés?


----------



## guszty29 (2010 Május 26)

a


----------



## guszty29 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

apajpuszta írta:


> - Miben hasonlít az anyós egy napilapra?
> - Minden nap megjelenik.


 
 az enyén nem


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

gato írta:


> szamoljunk vissza egyutt


 

20 19 ....kiss


----------



## guszty29 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## guszty29 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## guszty29 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

123


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

annyira


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## sz..b (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

A
á
b
c
cs
d
dz
dzs
e
é
f
g
gy
h
i
í
j
k
l
ly
m
n
ny
o
ó
ö
ő
p
q
r
s
sz
t
ty
u
ú
ü
ű
v
w
x
y
z
zs


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

0


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## betti12 (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

*cadillac - padlógáz*

Találtam itt egy olyan albumot, amit már nagyon régen keresek, és szeretném letölteni.


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Ja és most azé írok ide, hogy megkaphassam.


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

De azé gondoltam valamit csak írok ide.


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Vagy számoljak én is vissza 20tól?


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

vagy inkább 16-tól...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Végülis jó magammal csevegni


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Nem is értem ezt az egészet


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Ha írhatok csak így...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Akkor meg mindek, csak teleírom a fórumot...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Cadillac, cadillac rakendroll


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Bőrjeki és a hárén hajlakk...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

Kék a farmer barkó az arcnak


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

A lánynak lófarok...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

asdfasdfasdf


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

már csak 7 kell és megvagyok


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

de ha még ezután sem tudom letölteni....


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

morci leszek!!!


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

grrrr


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

3ig jutottam, nagyon kitartó vagyok!!


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

minjá megvagyok!!!!!


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

na még egyet...


----------



## csokifiu (2010 Május 26)

meg még


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

hozzászólás 1.


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

hozzászólás 2


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## htman (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)




----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

21


----------



## zaka (2010 Május 26)

22


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## Glór (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

kiss


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:11:


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:8:


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:4:


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:``:


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:9:


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

A multimédia rendszert a független információk számítógép vezérelt, integrált előállítás, célorintált feldolgozása, bemutatása, tárolása és továbbítása határozza meg, amelyek legalább egy időfüggő és egy időfuggetlen médiumban jelennek meg.


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-T = normál fölbontású földi digitális tévéadási szabvány


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-C = normál fölbontású kábeles digitális televíziós standard


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

\\m/


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-S = normál fölbontású műholdas digitális tévéadási szabvány


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-T2 = magas és normál fölbontású földi digitális műsorszóró szabvány


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-C2 = kábeles magas és normálfölbontású műsorfolyósítás


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:34:


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB-S2 = magas és normál fölbontású műholdas televízós műsor sugárzási szabvány.


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:99:


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

-Képfeldolgozás folyamata 
analóg kép->digitalizált kép (adat)->elemzett kép->szintetizált kép -> megjelenített kép (eredmény)


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:!:


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

-A rendszer fogalma 
A rendszer valamilyen ismérv vagy vizsgálati szempont szerint egységeset alkotó egymással kölcsönkapcsolatban álló objektumok halmaza.


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:444:


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

A valós világ összefüggő elméletei valamilyen szempont vagy cél alapján rendszerre és környezetre osztjuk.


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)

:2:


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

-A multimédia fogalma 
A multimédia rendszert a független információk számítógép vezérelt, integrált előállítás, célorintált feldolgozása, bemutatása, tárolása és továbbítása határozza meg, amelyek legalább egy időfüggő és egy időfuggetlen médiumban jelennek meg.


----------



## vikcsy93 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

-A technológia fogalma 
A technológia mindig valamilyen emberi alkotás létrehozásra vonatkozik. !VAGY! A technológia valamilyen termék vagy szolgáltatás előállítására szervezett (irányított) ember – gép rendszer, amely a vállalkozás alrendszere és relációja van az innovációs folyamatrendszerhez.


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

A medián szűrés esetén az alkalmazott ablakkal egymásután lefedjük az eredeti kép valamennyi pixelét.


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

Ha valamely szűrő helyzetben a különböző szürkeségi értékek száma páros, akkor a középre szimmetrikus két szomszédos szürkeségi érték középértékét tekintik mediánnak.


----------



## yagamilight (2010 Május 26)

DVB System


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Bármi


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## csitry (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Valami Canada


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Hű csitri, milyen sokat hozzászóltál!


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Szemtelen Elek meglesz verve, mert betette e szemetet e kertbe.


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

Nem tudom mit írjak... csak most regisztráltam erre az oldalra


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

htman, kifelejtettél egy számot


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Mióta is vagyok tag, azt hol lehet megnézni?


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

...következésképpen még nem tudom hogy s mint mennek erre a dolgok de remélhetőleg hamar belejövök


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Broáf


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Hi Keya, látom kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

Hát ja azt hiszem hogy blablázni fogok mert a könyv amit 5 éve keresek az itt van és KEEEELLL


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

... és még nem is tudom hogy egyébként hova írjam meg a húsz muszály hozzászólást...


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Nekem is


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

... szóval maradok itt is dumálhatunk addig


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

nhnhngn


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

igen, julius23, kell  még jó hogy


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

*könyv*



Wigyorex írta:


> Hát ja azt hiszem hogy blablázni fogok mert a könyv amit 5 éve keresek az itt van és KEEEELLL



Atán érdekes az a könyv, torrenten nincs?


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

efsdxvcxbtht


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

123


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Hmmm, 63 az a 23 mert július 63.-án születtem


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

nincs


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

éppen olvasom Truman Capote-tól az In Cold Blood című könyvet...
hát mit mondjak. nagyon durva. legalábbis nekem


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Mennyit kerestem annak idején a Gyürűk urát, most meg utánam dobják


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

naa van dumcsi partnerem de jóóó akkor nem kell hablatyolnom mondjuk ígyis még 2 napot kell várnom h letölthessem honnan írsz?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

A Született gyilkosok megvolt tőle?


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

telóról olvasom és ráakadtam itt is néhány letölethető .jar könyvre, ezért nyomatom a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

Én utálok olvasni épp ezért kell ez a könyv mert ez az 1 darab van amit elolvasnék úgyhogy sajnos a könyvetikehez nem tudok hozzászólni


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

de mi az amit olvasnál?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Budapestről, azért örülök, hogy a Magyarok van ahol még összetartanak


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

kuvbrubvobvolu


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

szívem szerint én se ezt olvasnám, de kell a vizsgáára


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

Kérdezd meg Alízt! nem tudom hogy ismeritek-e?! Ja mert sajnos nem mindenhol:S


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

yeaah. 10. hsz.


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

ÉN a kötelező olvasmányokat is rövidítettbe olvastam el hogy nagyjából tudjam miről szól Mondjuk a Csongor és Tünde tetszett.


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

az mi az?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Egy halom könyvet olvastam telóról, utazás közben, ha várni kellett.
Jó, mert mindíg nálam van 300 könyv.


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

hehe nah azt sose tudtam elolvasni egyébként én ismerek egy alízt legjobb barátnőm


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Vizsgára? minek elolvasni, szételemezte már mindenki szerintem.


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

jesszus én inkább rejtvényt fejtek


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

és honnan szoktál letölteni telós könyveket?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Alíz csodaországban. (Kanadában)


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

akkor vágod miről szól nem?! engem nagyon érdekelne Drogokról tanultam és ezért kiváncsi vagyok rá


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

hát lehet hogy szételemezték, de én sajnos épp hiányoztam és egyébként is szóbeli lesz, szóval inkább elolvasom sose tudod mit fog kérdezni...


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

érettségi vagy más?


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

szia bluesman


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

szia


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Telóra könyvet több formátumban lehet letölteni, doc, pdf (az shit), és e-book formátumban, de van progi ami átalakítja e-book formátumra. Egyébként torrenteken vadászgatok, de ott a Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár is.


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

ééérettségi  hol van az már  egyetem, másod év, irodalom óra


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Szia Bluesman


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Bluesman is gone


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Ez nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Milyen egyetem? Nekem a műszakin nem kellett olvasnom


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

Itt aztán van pörgés


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Már régóta keresek ilyet


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Sok a gyerek tartalom.


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

neki nem "sürgős" a húúsz hsz.


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

bölcsész, angol


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Ennek nagyon örülök.


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

bobola2: igen az egy jó oldal


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

és a fiam is.


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

6?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Ja, a bölcsész az jó, olyat keresnek a Mc Donald's-ba


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

ja nem 7


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

julius23, képzeld, az unokatestvérem épp aznap ünnepli születésnapját


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Már régóta vadászom ilyen oldalra.


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

hehe) hát hadd keressenek. rám várhatnak)


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Nem semmi, 32456 hozzászólás


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

nekem komolyabb terveim vannak


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Valyon hol látom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom van?


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Burger King?


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

igen én is ezt akartam kérdezni de amúgyis kell még 2 napot várnom:S


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

11 fejben kell számolnod


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

azt hiszem megvan a húsz hsz. márcsak a két napot kell kivárni azt nem lehet valahogy kicselezni?


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

nem az van a neved alatt?? nekem például 16


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

12 a neved alatt látható...


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

jaja jó lenne nekem még kell 3 hsz.


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

jaj


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

14 csak el ne rontsam


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

de igen. ahol írja hogy üzenet: ...


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Vagy KFC, végül is Colonel Sanders csak angolul tud.


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Na,de most már belehúzok.


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

szerettek olvasni? Xd


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

................


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

q


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

16 talán sikerül


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

ffffff


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Mérnök ember nem számol fejben, becsül!


----------



## Wigyorex (2010 Május 26)

meg vaaaan yeah Márcsak 2 nap hát nagyon örültem nektek de most mennem kell  sziasztok!!sok sikert a vizsgához


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

én szeretek de még inkább filmet nézni


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

e


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

éééééééééé


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

r


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

köszi szia!


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

ahh ez még csak a hetedik


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

t


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

na ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Gratula ‎Wigyorex-nek, hogy elérte a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Bluesman (2010 Május 26)

20, szevasztok


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

z


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

haha lusta xD


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

u


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

ééééééááááááááááééééééééééaaaaaaaa


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Az már bizonyos.


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

jasjasjasjas


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Mentem letölteni, Sziasztok, az egyetemhez kéz és lábtörést!


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

p


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

ismeritek az annoying oranget???


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

köszi neked is! én is mentem bye


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

a


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

ki ne ismerné az annyoing orange-ot


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

nem


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

na már csak 7 kell


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

hah talákoztam már olyannal


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

nah.. elírtam, de sztem értitek


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Ki az?


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

nem tom milyen állatfaj egyede lehet


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

d


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

annyoing XD


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

:d


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

f


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

na már csak 333333333333333


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

megesik ha az ember gyorsan gépel


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

g


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

láláláláááááááááá
ajj de még úgyis kell várnom 48 órát


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

j


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

nanananana life is life


----------



## borbola2 (2010 Május 26)

Na csá.


----------



## torokani (2010 Május 26)

hóhóhó ez aaz utolsó


----------



## Keya (2010 Május 26)

ááááhh szuper ez az oldal


----------



## julius63 (2010 Május 26)

Előszőr a Lepényhal a reményhal meg utoljára


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

totalcar írta:


>


 
wowowowow


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

julius63 írta:


> Előszőr a Lepényhal a reményhal meg utoljára


 
???


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Keya írta:


> ááááhh szuper ez az oldal


 
szerintem is


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

nchrista írta:


> “Néha vereséget szenvedünk. De a vereséget úgysem kerülhetjük el. Ezért aztán még mindig sokkal jobb, ha az álmainkért vívott harcban veszítünk el néhány csatát, mint ha úgy szenvedünk vereséget, hogy azt sem tudjuk miért harcoltunk.”


 
ajaj, na persze beletörött az agyvelőmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Írok ide is hármat


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Még kettőt


----------



## Horim (2010 Május 26)

Itt az utolsó


----------



## Wmisi (2010 Május 26)

Örülök, hogy találtam olyan fórumot, ami egyszerre kellemes és hasznos! üdv


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

sjudit3 írta:


> nekem meg van a husz, de még várnom kell


 
hát ezzel valahogy én is hasonlóan


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

sasa1 írta:


> koszi


hajrá


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Wmisi írta:


> Örülök, hogy találtam olyan fórumot, ami egyszerre kellemes és hasznos! üdv


 
igen, igen igen


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

delphi5 írta:


> 1


 
hát ez remek


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

még 5


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> még 5


 
nem igaz, 4


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> nem igaz, 4


 
három


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> három


 
hahaha ez egyszerű 2


----------



## Buborka19 (2010 Május 26)

Buborka19 írta:


> hahaha ez egyszerű 2


 
beh, ez ucso és akkor várni, várni, várni


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

nna,szaporitsuk a beirásokat..


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

már csak 16 kell...


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

ezzel 15...


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

13..


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

12...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

Eddig jónak tűnik az oldal,alig várom,hogy letölthessek vmit


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

11...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

10...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

:ddd


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

08...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

fdfdtgrf


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

:s


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

megy ám ez mint az ágybacarás  07


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

06...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

)


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

05...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

)))))))))))))))))9


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

04...


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

((


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

végsö visszaszámlálás indul:03


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

Ez a 11-dik hozzászólásom yeahh!!!Má csak 9 kell


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

rajt!


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

cél!


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

halihó,nyertem


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

Köszönöm mindenki türelmét


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Dulo (2010 Május 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## kittuska2 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*ad*

daad


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

addadaddddffaa


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*gege*

gege


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*gh*

gege


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*gegege*

eggegeegge


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*fwwf*

wfwwf


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*asdf*

blablabla


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*rhhrrh*

rhrhrh


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*dge*

geegeg


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*geegeg*

seggege


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*ehghehe*

heehheeh


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*hrhrsrh*

rhsrhhr


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*geegseg*

gegege


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*egegge*

egsgeegge


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*esehh*

heshsehhe


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*egseg*

egsge


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*dheeh*

eheshhee


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*fhrrdh*

rhdrhrh


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*gesge*

egeg


----------



## gamelord (2010 Május 26)

*efseef*

gegsege


----------



## Lyonheart (2010 Május 26)

Jah,nem ölég ám a 20 hsz,még ki kell várni a 48 órát is
hmm,hát kezd elmenni a kedvem


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

Na: a hal megfullad a harmadik vízben.


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> A hal nem gondolkodik,



...a hal mindent tud.


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> ...a hal mindent tud.




Ja és kössz a halakat!


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> Ja és kössz a halakat!



Több halas most nem jut eszembe.


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

villámgyors


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Akkor ide akármit beírhato, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Ezt a kis bakit leszámítva egész jó az oldal, sőt.....


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

megoldás


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Megtaláltam amit évek óta keresek, és nem tudom letölteni


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

torokani írta:


> ismeritek az annoying oranget???



nem


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Úgyhogy még majdnem 2 nap és még mennyi gagyiságot kell írjak...


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> nem



mi az?


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> mi az?



én csak a gépnarancsot ismerem


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

Líz B. írta:


> esik az eső




itt is, most is


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> itt is, most is



valamint dörög is


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Kezdek depis lenni ettől a sok írogatástól


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

ddom írta:


> valamint dörög is



kicsi görög arrébb dörög


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

13! szerencsés


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

még hat


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

pont 1 hónap múlva lesz az esküvőnk


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

remélem, akkor ragyogni fog, nem dörögni


----------



## ddom (2010 Május 26)

nna mindjáárt


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

*letöltés*

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
1


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
2


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
3


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
4


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
5


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
6


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
7


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Miért van az, hogy az emberek nem hajlandóak megdolgozni a pénzért?


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
8


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
9


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
10


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
11


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
12


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

*valami*

én szeretnénk letölteni egy fontos könyvet


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
13


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

*-*

Olyan jó kis idézeteket lehet találni a kérések végén


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
14


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

amiről most hallottam


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
15


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

a könyv címe


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

a test a lélek színpada


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
16


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

ezt szeretném


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Hát igen, van itt olyasmi, ami máshol nem elérhető. Így aztán összegyűjtöm itt a húsz hozzászólást, hogy letölthessek...
17


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

jó, jó


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Kanadában vajon mennyire lesz sikeres a kettős államporgárság?


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

értem én


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

azaz állampolgárság...


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

nem is tudom


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

A szerelem olyan, mint a villamos.

Az egyik elmegy, rögtön jön a másik kiss


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

naja


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

szerintem nem


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

csak nehogy összeütközzenek


----------



## cruciato (2010 Május 26)

Most már csak két napot kell várnom. Szerencse, hogy türelmes vagyok.


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Ezt édesapám mondta nekem tizenévesen, egy nagy szerelmi csalódás után:23:


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

az elv olyan mint a fing


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

próbálod tartani de nem mindig sikerül


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

nekem is várni kell


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

mit írjak még


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

nem tudom


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

talán


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Grimaszok :smile: 












Üzenet ikonok Választhatsz egy ikont az üzenetedhez a listából:
Nincs ikon


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

nem is tudom mi legyen


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

ennyi hülyeséget sem írtam mostanában


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

már úgyis csak 2 kell


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

már csak egy


----------



## Vanita_2010 (2010 Május 26)

és akkor még két nap


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Látom nemcsak én gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Látom sokan vagyunk itt Magyarországról


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

hát nem


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Egyre több érdekes dolgot találok


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Például amiket ezer éve elfeledtem...


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Kezdek összeolvasni dolgokat


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Hamarosan végre hosszúhétvége


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Petőfi Sándor: A rab oroszlán


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

A végtelen birodalom helyett
Adának néki egy kis ketrecet!


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Vasrostélyos kicsiny ketrecben áll
Az oroszlán, a sivatag-király.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Hagyjátok őt békében állani,
Szentségtelenség háborítani.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ha elrablák a szabadságot tőle,
Hadd gondolkozzék legalább felőle;


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ha el nem éri a fa sudarát,
Hadd lépjen árnyékára legalább.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ott áll merően, méltóságosan,
Még mostan is mily méltósága van!


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Láttam már vki a Perzsia hercege c. új filmet?

Örülnék egy kis infónak róla


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Elvették szabadságát, mindenét,
De nem vehették hős tekintetét.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Merően áll, miként a piramíd, amely
Sokszor nézett reá komor köveivel.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ott járnak kósza gondolatjai,
Magát szülőföldére képzeli,


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

A várakozás gyönyörködtet...


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Amelynek sivatagjait vele
Együtt zúgá be a szamum szele.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ez a szép föld, ez volt a szép idő!...
De tömlöcének őre jő,


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

S merengésének eltünik világa,
Mert vesszejével őt ez főbe vágta.


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Vessző s egy ily fickó parancsol néki,
Oh minden égnek minden istenségi!


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Felvidítana valaki?


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ilyen mélyen hajolt magas feje,
Ilyen gyalázatot kell tűrnie!


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

S a bámuló, otromba néptömeg
Gyalázatán még egy nagyot röhög.


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Hogy mersz pisszenni, léha söpredék?
Ha szét találja törni tömlöcét,


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Ugy összetéphet, ugy széjjeltagolhat,
Hogy lelked sem marad meg a pokolnak!


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## gyöngy!!! (2010 Május 26)

Pest, 1848. január


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Senki sem törődik ma velem:sad:


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

105


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

67


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Ennyire könnyen azért nem lehet tőlem megszabadulni :4:
Még visszajövök irosgatni


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

sziasztok!1


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

Szeretnék 2


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

101


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Eladnám egy hajszálamat egy kis fagyiért:--:


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

még 3


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

vaspalya írta:


> 67


111


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

legalább 4


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

vaspalya írta:


> 67


köszi


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

tizenötször


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

vaspalya írta:


> 111


jó


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

hozzászolni! 6


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

Meg 7


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

gyere várunk


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

lesz 8


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Frankie igyekezz, sosem lesz meg a húsz


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

)


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

sietek


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

10 belekeveredtem....


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

11 alakulok


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

alaku


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

remek


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

go go go go 12


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Végül is nem kerget a tatár, és 2 napot is várni kell :cry:


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

jól megy


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

a bűvös 13-as


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

éő


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

14 már van személyim


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

ma meg lesz


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

15 no coment


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

máris


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

16 -erre se --


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

jojo


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

17 de jó lenne ennyinek lenni


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

hurrá


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

18 nagykorú vagyok!!


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

meg van44


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

19 egy híjján húsz


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Ügyesek vagyunk, gratulálok mindannyiónknak


----------



## vaspalya (2010 Május 26)

ewfaf


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

20 most két nap pihi


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

*meg is érdemlem ,ennyit írni!!*


----------



## Nunu80 (2010 Május 26)

Hűha, vki nagyon ordítozik az utcán


----------



## Frank Mills (2010 Május 26)

Sziasztok....


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

jó hogy van egy ilyen hely ahol össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

és nem kell szenvedni azzal hogy össze-vissza keresek dolgokat amihez lehet írni


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

Xdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdxdx


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

;d;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ;đ


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 15


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 14


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## Tam (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 13


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 12


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 11


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 10


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 9


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 8


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 7


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 6


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 5


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 4 és 3


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 2


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

már csak 1


----------



## vniki92 (2010 Május 26)

végre meg van a 20 hozzászólás xD


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 26)

És hol vannak a tanácsok? gondolom valahol a első oldal környékén, de ha nem baj, nem nézem meg


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## bendguz (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

11


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## emcsihaj (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

Andrew Lucas Mcilroy: Az álmokon túl





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

7


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

88888888888888888


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

999999999999999999


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

10000000000000000


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

1111111111111


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

13


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

21


----------



## dyrasen (2010 Május 26)

már megint nem megy a letőltés


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

20


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

19


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

18


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

.A macskám öngyilkos lett.Fejbe lőtte magát kilencszer.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Értem én hogy non-stop bolt, de mikor nyit?


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

15


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

plafonvakond


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

13 szerencseszám


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

-Hogyan tudsz egy lágytojást a betonpadlóra dobni úgy, hogy ne törjön össze? -Ez butaság, a betonpadló nagyon kemény, nem törik össze.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

12 hónap egy év


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

-Kérek szépen 20 dkg párizsit! -25 dkg, maradhat? -Nem, inkább elvinném!


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

emlőstestű kacsacsőr


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

11 miért nem játszik a tűzoltózenekar betonon?
mert nincs ilyen hangszer.


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

.Hol nyaralnak a hajléktalanok? -A járdaszigeteken.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

kilenc és fél hét a kedvenc filmem volt.


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Mit csinál a szőkenő a feketével?? Megissza


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Milyen a Klónozott szellem??Kisértetiesen hasonlít!


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

gyászkonfetti


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

a nyolc nagyon szakrális szám


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Mi az ??fekete és fehér levelei vannak??Néger postás


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

hét törpe


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

A szőke nő SMS-t küld a férjének!!Drágám itthon hagytad a telefonodat


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

már csak 5


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Nyugodtan, álomba szenderülve szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám. Nem pedig a félelemtől üvöltve, mint az utasai...


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Hogy avatják a pezsgőgyárat? Hozzávágnak egy hajót!


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

Mancika elment már a postás?
nem pedig már nagyon liheg.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

Chuck Noris ölte meg a holt tengert.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

A földrengéses területen lakó emberek tovább élnek, ugyanis sokkal többet mozognak.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

Talán 1


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Jean! Tessék? Köszönöm.


----------



## gnorci (2010 Május 26)

Most 0


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Én most reinkarnációs tanfolyamra járok. Egy kicsit drága, de hát egyszer élünk!


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Miben tartják a mindent oldó savat????


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Mi a különbség a hasmenés és a halál között? -Semmi,ha menni kell hát menni kell!


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Jól figyeljetek, csak egyszer mutatom meg!(Japán:Harakiri oktatás)


----------



## laars (2010 Május 26)

Már nem járok lóversenyre


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

tesele írta:


> Miben tartják a mindent oldó savat????


Transzban...


----------



## tesele (2010 Május 26)

Ha majd lesz gyerekem, veszek egy ikerbabakocsit, és azt mondom majd a gyereknek, hogy volt egy ikertestvére, de nem fogadott szót...


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## laars (2010 Május 26)

Dolgom is lenne, oszt mégis itt vagyok


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

Hogy mit meg nem teszek ezert a letöltesert...


----------



## laars (2010 Május 26)

As the tapestry is large, it is important to plan how you are going to work on it carefully. In order to reduce the bulk of canvas to hold, a good way is to work the righ hand side first, starting at the bottom


----------



## laars (2010 Május 26)

LynxLynx írta:


> Hogy mit meg nem teszek ezert a letöltesert...


De ha egyszer megéri...


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

6


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

laars írta:


> De ha egyszer megéri...


 
Te miert?


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

kudarctudós


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

miért olyan rövid a sündisznó lába?
mert különben belelógna a Földbe!


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

tacskóhuszár


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

nindzsák mindenütt


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

és a láncfűrészes medve


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

8


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

9


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

10


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

ne smárolj cápával


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

11 ...


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

2 almát kérek
3 lett maradhat?


----------



## Katalin57 (2010 Május 26)

Igazad van. Üdv: Kati


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

12


----------



## csemete74 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

Figyeld a gondolataidat...


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

szabad országban szabad ember azt mond amit szabad


----------



## csemete74 (2010 Május 26)

23


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

14


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

vicc


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

a főnév szófaj, a szófaj főnév


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

16


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

and


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

kengurú+kígyó=?
ugrálókötél


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

and...


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

-drágám, súgj valami mocskosat a fülembe!

-konyha


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

eksön...


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

(étkezési baleset után a feleség)
-jaaj, most úgy nézek ki mint egy disznó!
férj: Igen, és ráadásul le is etted magad!


----------



## LynxLynx (2010 Május 26)

)


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

17


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Helló ... a napokban találtam erre az oldalra. ...


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

nagyon sok érdekes téma van, de mivel még új vagyok ezért csak olvasgatni merek


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Érdekel a kineziológia, és nagyon szeretmém fejleszteni az angyalokkal való kommunikűciót-


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

szoknyás kígyó


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Rengeteg kérdés van a fejemben ...


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

őzlábú


----------



## csabtec (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

asszem rossz helyre írtam, ..


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

pulóveres varjú


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

bocsi


----------



## csabtec (2010 Május 26)

Ö)


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

alli rauch


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

1szer csak összejön a bűvös 20 ...


----------



## Demián Tamás (2010 Május 26)

Nem akartalak megbántani, csak próbáltam feltornázni az üzeneteim számát.  különben érdekes a téma, amit írtál.

Mindenkinek jó éjt!


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Jó éjt, már ha nekem szántad


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Ne sikeres ember próbálj lenni, hanem értékes.


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

A munka meg fog várni, amíg megmutatod a szivárványt a gyereknek, de a szivárvány nem vár addig, amíg végzel a munkával. Patricia Clafford
.. és ez mennyire igaz


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

*yyyyyyyyyyy*

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

*q*

kopjki


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

eewrer


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

rewrew


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

rewrwerew


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

fdfdffff


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

fdfddsdffddfd


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

sdsdfdf


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

rrrrr


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Óvakodj a türelmes ember haragjától!


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

rrrrrfdfdsfdf


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*1*

1


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

fdfdffdf


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*2*

2


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Amit a szem nem lát, a szív azt is érzi.


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

fdf


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*3*

3


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

fddfdffdss


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*4*

4


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Igazi arcunk szemmel nem látható. Csak szívvel, néha.


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

dfdf


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*5*

5


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

sfdsgfdgfdgdgfdgfd


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

ssssfs


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*6*

6


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

dfsdfdfdfdfdfdfd


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*7*

7


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

rtrtre5g4567


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*8*

8


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*9*

9


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

na már csak 2 kell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikoo (2010 Május 26)

Utolsó


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*10*

10


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

Soha nem tudhatod, mennyi időd van még. A szememből csorgó könnyek mindkettőnk könnyei voltak.


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*11*

11


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*12*

12


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*13*

13


----------



## Regeregi (2010 Május 26)

A hazug ember büntetése nem az, hogy nem hisznek neki, hanem az, hogy ő sem tud hinni senkinek.


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*14*

14


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*15*

15


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*16*

16


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*17*

17


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*18*

18


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*19*

19


----------



## jokeremail (2010 Május 26)

*20*

20


----------



## Ren02 (2010 Május 26)

......"


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

Hinnye


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

1


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

2


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

ez műxik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

3


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

ajvé


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

ujjé


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

igen, tudom. de kell a 20 hozzászólás, bár ilyet a világon sehol nem láttam még..


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

a ligetben


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

dfhékláőűúwa5


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

nagyszerű


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

na még 5


----------



## Ren02 (2010 Május 26)

X'd


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

ansdhjfsaéklé6


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

4


----------



## Ren02 (2010 Május 26)

hüha..... :S


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

sahgdklewq7


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

három


----------



## Ren02 (2010 Május 26)

5


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

nshgwekgmfdcs8


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

kettő


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

sbndherzjtkfmdsya9


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

egy


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

sdnbgarezjwkw10


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

nulla


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

na még 10...phhh


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

már ez a 12.dik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

13-dik


----------



## Falstaff (2010 Május 26)

hurrá, van 21!!!


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

14.dik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

15.dik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

16.dik


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, új tag vagyok, és jelenleg a 20 hozzászólás miatt vagyok ezen topicban.


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

17dik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

mi is snapscan, 18dik egyébként üdv


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

19dik


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

20!!


----------



## Panni1989 (2010 Május 26)

21!!!


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*20 hozzaszolas elerese*

En is udvozlok minden forumtagot,ezen a topickon talaltam meg annak a lehetoseget ,hogy elerjem a szukseges 20 pontot es igy teljes jogu tagja lehessek a forumnak annak dacara ,hogy mar elkovettem butasagomnal fogva hibakat,de ezuton megkovetem.


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

el kezdem


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

a vissza


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

szamlalast


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

a mai


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

napon


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

1


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

2


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

3


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

4


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

5


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

6


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 26)

*21*

7


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

8


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

9


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

*sdfdsf*

syhkvsjkjsvfsvf


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

*dsfsd*

dfgsd


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

ysad


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

cadn,n,nfka


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

msnna,asn,dm


----------



## csokis33 (2010 Május 27)

hvncbxcvx


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)




----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

d


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

s


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

dsa


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

F


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

Zg


----------



## alexa15 (2010 Május 27)

D


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

amúgy jó az oldal, csak hogy valami értelmeset is írjak


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

bár látom nem csak kanadaiak vannak itt


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás ilyetén megoldására


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## snapscan (2010 Május 27)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

köszi


----------



## Maxxxika (2010 Május 27)

hmm...még mindig nem enged tölteni


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

igazából a kertészkedés érdekel az erkélyen. írok is egy gyors szösszenet egy társaságnak és anyagokat is gyűjtök.


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

igazából a kertészkedés érdekel az erkélyen. írok is egy gyors szösszenet egy társaságnak és anyagokat is gyűjtök.


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

kertészkedés


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

növény nevelés erkélyen


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

paradicsom, paprika és egyéb palánták


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

fűszer növények 15


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

egy jó köny erről 14


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

aranyat érhet 13


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

azoknak 12


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

akik ezzel 11


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

foglalkoznak 10


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

foglalkoznának 9


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

ötletelnek rajta 8


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

és gondolkoznak 7


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

ezen a 6


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

gondolkodás 5


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

fonal 4


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

, szál 3


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

,köteg 2


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

módon 1


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## papi34 (2010 Május 27)

üdv, 

mindenkinek


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Nagyon örülök , hogy m,egtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Kivánxsi vagyok , hogy mikorra jön össze a húsz hozzászolásom ...


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

köszönöm


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Így tényleg hamar meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Elsősorben Feist érdekel


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Elsősorben Feist érdekel


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

De, ha már itt leszek mást is el fogok olvasni.


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Látom elég nagy a kínálat


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Asimovot is szeretem, de már mind olvastam


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Feist-et is majdnem végig olvastam, csak pár darabot nem és dühítő lenne, ha nem tudnám a végét


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Közben most nézem, elég jó témák vannak a fórumban


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

Lehet, hogy oda is be fogok nézni egy picit


----------



## SirRoland (2010 Május 27)

De majd csak meló után, mert most kezdődik a robot


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

112222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

111111111111111111111111111111 11111111111111


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

1111111111111 1111111111 11111111111


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

111111111111111111 111111111111111111


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

1111111111 11111111111 1111111111


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

Köszi a segitséget


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

ssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

gggggggggggggggggggggg gggggggggg


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz kkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

llllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

ffffffgh


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

vvvbbbn


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

aaaaaaaaaaaaadf


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrtzuii


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

zzzzzzzzzzzuiopé


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

bnm,kjhgf


----------



## Kalandor0001 (2010 Május 27)

ertzuikmjnb lok


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

abc


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

yxcvyxcv


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

gfdfgdfgd


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfgdfsssss


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

ddsdsdsd


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

ddfdfdfdf


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

fgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfggggggdfgdgfdgdf


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

fgggddgddg


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfhfdhfdgh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghhfdggf


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

fhdfghdfgh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghdfgh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghdfhhhh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghdfghdfgh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghhhhhh


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghdfghh


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

az


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghhhhh


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

meg ez


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

dfghhhhdgh


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

no meg emez is


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

bár nem értem


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

hóhóhóhóhó


----------



## etele71 (2010 Május 27)

fhfhfghfh


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

azta paszta


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

hehe


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

asas


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

bla bla


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

17 faxom


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

18 mindjárt vége


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

19 huhú


----------



## MaciBacsi (2010 Május 27)

egy kupac kopasz kukac, és done


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

Ismet udvozlok minden kedves forumozot ezen a topickon.Az elozo sikertelen probalkozasom ellenere ismet nekivetemedek a pontok eleresehez,remelem ezuton sikerrel,hajraaaa


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

most mar csak eljutok a celba,ugyeee


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

meg mindig vonszolom magam a celba


----------



## robokop (2010 Május 27)

*21*

nos a megerdemelt jutalom remelem nem marad el ,es igy a sok buta irka -firka mellet ,amit eddig alkottam ,teljeskoru tagja lehetek a forumnak ,hajra!


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## KekSarok (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Laci14881 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## retroboii (2010 Május 27)

már összejött, mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

sad


----------



## szattila182 (2010 Május 27)

ez ratyi


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

*1*

1


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

:d


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

*2*

2


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

*3*

3


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

*4*

4


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

üdv


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Üdv néked is


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

22


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

mizu Slan?


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Ideje összegyűjtenem a 20 hozzászólásom 
Ha már nem a tengerparton napozom éppen


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

72


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

jaja énis épp ezen vagyok


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

jlkjggf


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

111


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

**


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

gyerünk


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Egész jól haladunk


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

mér nem elég 10 :S


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

gd


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Utána mehetünk is napozni, hacsak le nem csak megint valami vihar, s a főnököm is úgy gondolja


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

jaja, mindjárt utolérlek xd


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

jhg


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

ajjajaja


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

előbb munka aztán napozás


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Nagyon belehúztál


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

ez egyébként miért is jó??????


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

2010


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Első a munka, második a kötelesség


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

semmi értelme.........


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

ugye?


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Slan írta:


> Első a munka, második a kötelesség



Ez jó kérdés


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

8. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

igazad van hehe


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Gica_79 írta:


> ez egyébként miért is jó??????


 
Ez jó kérdés 
Védelem ellenünk


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

9. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

2886


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

De nem ússzák meg ilyen könnyen


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

10. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

11. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Khirály vagyok vagy khirály vagyok ?


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

12. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

nekem is yeaaah


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Nyomjad Baluboy


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

13. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

végre


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Gratulálok minden új teljes jogú felhasználónak


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

14. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

oké csak állandóan kiírja hogy várjak ennyi meg annyi másodpercet...wáá


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Akkor most már dolgozhatunk is akár


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

15. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

köszönjük :-D


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Biztos azért, hogy automaták ne tudjanak regisztrálni...


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

16. üzenet


----------



## baluboy2 (2010 Május 27)

nah csáó


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

17. üzenet


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Gica már neked sincs sok hátra, kitartás


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)

Csááá!


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

18. üzenet


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

19. üzenet


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

20. üzenet


----------



## Gica_79 (2010 Május 27)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## Slan (2010 Május 27)




----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

Akkor ma elkezdem a gyűjtést...


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

már írtam két üzenetet


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

Bár engem csak a majom érdekel...


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

Meg a banánja


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

*válasz*

[1 2 3 hangpróba )


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

nagyon szőrös az a majom?


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

a hangpróba sikerült


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

11 kis indián


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

8 egérke


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

9 cipellő


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

10 cicuska


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

11 focista


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

12 az egy tucat


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

13 szerencsés szám...


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

14 a 7 duplája


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

15 kisember


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

Már csak tizenöt kell.


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

16 édes süni


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

17 flamingó


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

mesimik írta:


> nagyon szőrös az a majom?


Igen, mert lusta beretválkozni...


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

1mm vastag a gumi


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

18 szitakötő


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

2mm rövid a haj


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

19 borotva


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

3mm borostás az arc


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

20 éhes teve


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

4mm meredt bimbó


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

5mm fél centi


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

végeztem...


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

6mm kispuska lőszer


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

7mm csapágy golyó


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

8mm kézikamera filmje


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

9mm acél agyvérzés (Glock rules!)


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

10mm A megállító


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

11mm


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

végeztél?


----------



## mesimik (2010 Május 27)

összejött a 20 db?


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

12mm fél hüvelyk


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

mesimik írta:


> végeztél?


Még nem, mert mást is csinálok közben. Meg még nincs 2 napos a regisztrációm sem.


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

13mm kitűző átmérő


----------



## GregGhallam (2010 Május 27)

14mm nagykaliberű mesterlövész lőszer


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok! Nagyon szuper az oldal


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 27)

Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától érthetődőnek hogy melletted van.


----------



## nadtom (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 27)

Ami kedveset nem mondasz ki idejében, nem pótolhatod - ami gorombaságot
meg kimondasz, vissza nem vonhatod.


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 27)

Jól csak a szivével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges , az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

A világban csak kétféleképpen lehet felemelkedni: vagy a magunk igyekezetével vagy mások ostobasága által.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Minden mély gondolkodó jobban fél attól, hogy megértik, mint attól, hogy félreértik.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

A mester humanizmusához tartozik, hogy tanítványait óvja önmagától.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Általános balgaság, hogy senki sem elégedett sorsával, akármilyen jó, és senki sem elégedetlen eszével, 
akármilyen rossz.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Nem az az ostoba, aki nem tud, hanem az, 
aki nem akar tudni.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Megbocsátani és felejteni annyi, mint becses tapasztalatokat az ablakon kidobni.


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Nem az rendített meg engem, hogy hazudtál nekem, hanem hogy többé nem hiszek neked. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Isten előtt mindannyian egyformán okosak 
és egyformán buták vagyunk. 
/Einstein/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Aki vereséget szenved, annak még nincs vége. 
Annak van vége, aki feladja. 
/Richard Nixon/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Ahhoz, hogy az ember győzni tudjon, 
hozzátartozik, hogy tudjon veszíteni is. 
/Segal/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Isten minden gondolatát szeretném tudni, 
az összes többi csak részlet. 
/Einstein/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Minden dologról csak egy igazság van, s aki azt megtalálja, annyit tud a dologról, 
amennyit egyáltalán tudni lehet róla. 
/Descartes/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Az igazságosság könyörületesség nélkül - embertelenség. 
/Aquinói Szent Tamás/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Vannak igazságok, amelyeket lehetetlen helyesen fölfognunk, ha előbb nem jártunk bizonyos tévutakon. /Lucian Blaga/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Emlékezz arra, hogy a boldogság nem attól függ, 
hogy ki vagy vagy mi van neked, 
egyedül attól függ, hogy mit gondolsz. 
/Dale Carnegie/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Vannak dolgok amiket nem csak véghezvinni, 
de túlzásbavinni is érdemes."
/David Lettermann/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

A zaj semmit sem bizonyít! Egy tyúk néha akkora ricsajt csap, mintha aszteroidát tojt volna.
/Mark Twain/


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze. 
/Frank A. Clark/


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

várni-várni


----------



## Jani82 (2010 Május 27)

...a boldogság csak egy-egy rendkívüli pillanat, 
legfeljebb perc, a többi csak a rá való emlékezés... 
/Dallos S./


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

hát én nem leszek ilyen frappáns...a számolás jobban tetszik 
....1


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

A betyárját!


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

5 ...háát azt írták lehet ezt így is


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

"Látjátuk feleim szümtükhel,
mik vogymuk: isá, por ës homou
vogymuk."


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

Remek


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

és csak várt...


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

ok


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

és várt...


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

huu


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

és várt....


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

7..


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

és csak várt.


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)




----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

várhatsz


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

10!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

l


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

10!!!!!!!!!!8)8)8)


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

figyelsz? figyeljé!


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

francért ugrál ez itt nekem össze vissza :S
...12


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

7:d


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

nyif-nyaf


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

6kiss


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

egy sör nem sör


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

látom mindenki elkezdett számolgatni 
...16


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

két sör fél sör


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

2 sör egy sör
17


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

négy sör egy sör, egy sör nem sör!


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

de egy sör
18


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

2:2:


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

nem sör!
19


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

1:!:


----------



## Brigicza (2010 Május 27)

:d
20


----------



## molnár3 (2010 Május 27)

még nem elég a sör...


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:33::33::33::33:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:4::111:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:77:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:444:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:twisted:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

2000++


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

Megvan a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hkovacsek (2010 Május 27)

21


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

:34::--:


----------



## öcsi76 (2010 Május 27)

ja


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

még19


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Nemtom hány.


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

gkgkgkgkgkgkggkkgkggkgkggkgkgkgkggkkgkggkgkgkgkgkggkk


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## Vivi0322 (2010 Május 27)

Kééééééssszzz!!!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Alma


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Körte


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Barack


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Ananász


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Papaya


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Mandarin


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Banán


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Még jó hogy bátyám Kanadában lakik 20 éve én meg itt szopok citrom...


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Dió


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Spongya Bob


----------



## szilijuli (2010 Május 27)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet, mert nekem sem biztos, hogy máshogyan összejön a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Mogyoró


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Nekem sem


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Hoppalá 18.


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Mandula


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

1 híján 20


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Dinnye


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

Erre már ne húzzak lapot ugye? 
20


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Jó neked...


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## professional (2010 Május 27)

21.
Nyertem!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Öt!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Négy!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Három!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Kettőőő


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Egggggy!!!


----------



## oongerg (2010 Május 27)

Meg van!!!


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

hát én ezt nem értem


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

több napja


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

szeretnék


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

letölteni 1 képet


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

de egyszerűen


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

nem megy


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

igaz hogy a gyerekek


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

miatt csak kutyafuttában


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

netezek, de miért olyan


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

bonyolult ez?


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

vagy csak nem olvastam el rendesen?


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

ez a 20 szinte


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

értelmetlen hosszászólás az ára?


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

vagy csak megint bénázom


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

jó ötlet


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

de ettől függetlenül


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

ha értelmetlen, hát értelmetlen


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

látom nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

szép napot neked is!


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

az az érzésem értelmetlen itt


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

magammal beszélgetnem


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

hárman próbálkozunk 20-at összehozni


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

szerencsére irtó gyorsan tudok gépelni


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

csak nehogy összevesszetek!


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

szerencsés vagy


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

de ha ez ennyire "gagyi" hogy csak akármit írj csak legyen meg a 20


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

akkor mire való?


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

mert a gyereknek szeretnék egy képet letölteni?


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Minek élünk, ha nem azért, hogy egymás számára könnyebbé tegyük az életet?” (*George Eliot*)


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

nekifutok 10-edszer is!


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

ha tudnék segítenék, de még én sem tudok letölteni


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

ha ma regisztráltál, még nem fog menni, kétnapos regisztráció szükséges hozzá


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”
(*C.H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Előbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.” (*Assisi Szent Ferenc*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

miért nem tudok még mindig csatolt file-t megnyitni?


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

Köszönöm a segítséget, 2 napja regisztráltam, most nyűvöm a 20 hozzászólást de valami nem klappol


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

akkor viszont nem tudom mi a gond, lehet, hogy én is hiába erőlködöm


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Elvárni a világtól, hogy igazságos legyen veled, mert jó vagy, ugyanolyan, mintha azt várod egy bikától, hogy ne támadjon meg, mert vegetáriánus vagy.” (*Dennis Wholey*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Sosem tudhatod milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel eredményük sem lesz.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Isten vagy az Élet sohasem büntet. Az ember bünteti önmagát az Istenről, Életről, Világegyetemről alkotott téveszméi révén. Gondolatai teremtő erejűek, ő tehát megteremti saját nyomorúságát.” (*Joseph Murphy*)


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!” (*Earl Wilson*)


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

nekem még


----------



## csengone1 (2010 Május 27)

mindig nem sikerül


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

“Állandóan nagyszerű lehetőségekkel szembesülünk, amelyek megoldhatatlan problémáknak vannak álcázva.” (*John Gardner*)


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

*thx*

tök jó, hogy van ilyen is! Így tényleg nem nehéz összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## sejhaj (2010 Május 27)

20db hozzászólás itt elég a letöltésekhez?


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

tévedni emberi dolog! mondta a sün majd lemászott a drótkerítésről.
de a szerelem ereje mindent legyőz! mondta s visszamászott XD


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Egy.


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Kettő. xD


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

szabados22 írta:


> tévedni emberi dolog! mondta a sün majd lemászott a drótkerítésről.
> de a szerelem ereje mindent legyőz! mondta s visszamászott XD



Én ezt úgy ismerem, hogy Tévedni emberi dolog! mondta a sün és lemászott a felmosó rongyról


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Amúgy három


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Négy. Amúgy kira az oldal.


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Öt ami valójában hat


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Hét hozzászólás xD Még 13


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Nyolc


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

Elállították az olajömlést


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

a Mexikó-öbölben


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

jelentette Thad Allen


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

az amerikai parti őrség parancsnoka


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

sütörtökön a New Orleans-i rádiónak


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Kilenc


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

a British Petroleum olajtársaság


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

rőfeszítései végül sikerrel jártak


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

és a "top kill" elnevezésű eljárással


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tíz


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

betömték az egy hónappal ezelőtt megsérült


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

mélytengeri olajkút nyílását.


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

A katasztrófaelhárítást irányító parancsnok


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen egy


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

ugyanakkor hozzátette:


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

még nem lehet biztosan kijelenteni


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

gy sikerült teljesen elfojtani a nyersolaj ömlését az 1500 méteres mélységben levő kútnál.


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

BP még nem kommentálta a történteket, mondván hogy nem fejezték még be a munkát.


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

*Top kill
*

A BP olajipari óriáskonszern szakemberei szerda kora délután 2 órakor (budapesti idő szerint este 8 órakor) fogtak hozzá az olajkút megjavításához, illetve a szivárgás eltömítéséhez.


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen kettő


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

BP szakemberei egy felszíni hajóból nehéziszapot juttattak le és lövelltek be egy elosztón keresztül a sérült kitörésgátló szerkezet öt bemeneti nyílása közül kettőbe.


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

Eredendően ennek a szerkezetnek kellett volna lezárnia a kutat az április 20-i platformrobbanáskor, ez azonban nem történt meg, és a berendezést később sem sikerült aktiválni a mélytengeri robotokkal.)


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

Ha teljesen sikerül elállítani a szivárgást, akkor a folyamat végén cementtel töltik ki a szerkezetet, végleg eltömítve azt. Ha a nehéziszap nem elegendő, akkor egy újabb eljárással szilárd anyagokat – egyebek között autógumidarabokat és rendkívüli keménységű golflabdákat – juttatnak be a szerkezetbe az olaj áramlásának lelassítására.


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen három


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

*AAAA közvélemény elégedetlen*

Az amerikai közvélemény nagyobb része szerint az Obama-kormány gyenge teljesítményt nyújt a Mexikó-öbölben történt olajkatasztrófa kezelésében, derült ki a USA Today által csütörtökön közölt közvélemény-kutatásból.
A Gallup friss felmérése szerint a fel


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen négy


----------



## gabosjanos (2010 Május 27)

20 huuuuusz


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen öt


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen hat


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen hét


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen nyolc


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Tízen kilenc


----------



## Ubik (2010 Május 27)

Húsz


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

A köszönetek is hozzászólásnak számítanak ?


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

tattaratta


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

tattaratta 



régi regi írta:


> tattaratta


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

régi regi írta:


> tattaratta


tattaratta


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

régi regi írta:


> tattaratta



tattaratta


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

tattaratta 



régi regi írta:


> tattaratta


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

...


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

A 48 órának a húsz üzenet után kell eltelnie?
vagy regisztrálás után ?


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

.......


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Ugye hogy tudok kérdezni érdekeset?


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

....................


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Vagy csak butát?


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

nem tudom....


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

regi régi!
Elég szószátyár vagy!


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

nem buta, de nem tudom...


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

örülök , hogy szóra bírtalak!


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

én is nyomom a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Most kilépek mert mennem kell...


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

kituggyamennyi XD


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

már csak 19...


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Végül is ha meglesz a húsz akkor majd kiderül..


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

oké, szia


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

már megvan!!!
ez a hatodik


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

igen, ez így van...


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

már csak 6


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

meg ez!


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

regiregi!
Milyen "már csak 19" mikor van már neked vayg 12.


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

....


----------



## tunderlala23 (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

tunderlala23
egyre kevesebb van, mert nagyon nyomom


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

2.


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

miért kopog a fapapucs?
mert nem éri fel a csengőt
XD


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

3.


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

.........


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

miért úszik a hal?
mert nem ér le a lába


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

auuu...


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

még11


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

meg van a 20!!!!!!


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

miért van a halálnak kaszája?
hogy nézne ki fűnyíróval?


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

4.


----------



## mszoke (2010 Május 27)

ok


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

5.


----------



## régi regi (2010 Május 27)

ha meg van, akkor miért nem enged semmit???


----------



## mszoke (2010 Május 27)

hany van?


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

mi az abszolút pofátlanság?
más ablaka alá odasz....ni majd bekopogni wcpapírér


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

6.


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## mszoke (2010 Május 27)

jol


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

mi az ennél is nagyobb pofátlanság?
visszaadni hogy a másik fele még használható


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

7.


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

8.


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

gyűliok-gyűlik


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

9.


----------



## mszoke (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

10.


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

11.


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

12.


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

A kutyafámat azt hiszem sokat kell írnom ide,hogy meglegyen a húsz))


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

...15


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

hamar összejön


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

16.


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

17.


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

116


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

amugy annyura kivagyok...tételeket kell írnom töriből...és atzán meg megtanulni..de ugyanez irodalomból is(


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

már nincs sok...


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

1987


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

én pedig holnap vizsgázok neurolingvisztikából...


----------



## szabados22 (2010 Május 27)

megvaaan


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

20.


----------



## Lilia98 (2010 Május 27)

de már meg is van...


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

17..... jaj de unom


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## ttimi78 (2010 Május 27)

19....


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Mi az a neurolingvisztika ????


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

mikor születttetek amugy? mármint milyen hónap. milyen nap???


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

Szandúúú írta:


> mikor születttetek amugy? mármint milyen hónap. milyen nap???




márc 14 

te???


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Asszem írni is kezdek elfelejteni ma...xĐ Amugy én dec. 6.-án születtem


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Mikka_makka (2010 Május 27)

júni 4!
És elvileg nekem meg is van a 20. Hurrááá!


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

A


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

írtam pm üzenetet


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Á


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

szandúú


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

B


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

oké..amugy hol kell megnézni...kerek-perec pár perce regeltem..xĐ


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

Szandúúú írta:


> oké..amugy hol kell megnézni...kerek-perec pár perce regeltem..xĐ




Passz én is most regeltem


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

És 20


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

21


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Kiírta amugy C


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Cs


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

D


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

Olvastam akkor este dumcsizunk megyek a zenei részlegre töltögetni


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## Mikka_makka (2010 Május 27)

Ez lesz a kedvenc topikom! Itt biztos sokat lehet tanulni!


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

okés..szija


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

Mikka_makka írta:


> Ez lesz a kedvenc topikom! Itt biztos sokat lehet tanulni!



Ezt hogy érted??


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

am


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

látom vagyunk páran...amugy eredetileg a balu kapitány főcímdala kell...meg miegymás..nektek??


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

Asszem 20)


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Bruno Senna (2010 Május 27)

vagy 20 gb zene mire végig nézek minden oldalt biztos lessz annyi


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Janinho47 (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## Szandúúú (2010 Május 27)

amugy nekem azt írta ki...hogy 20 üzi kell ebben vagy amásikban meg 2 nap eltelte a regisztrációtól...=S


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

aaaaaaammldxél


----------



## Fertuccio (2010 Május 27)

majd ezt is ki fogják törölni, mint az enyémeket, azért van még mindig 4.


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## fbence (2010 Május 27)

Na, jó akkor ezt most 20x beírom ide...


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Katkamanó17 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

sup canada


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

Mért éppen ő


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

ne zavarj be


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

kit eldobott az anyja,


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 8 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

S ki elzüllöttél,


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

mért éppen te vagy…


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## stevenph (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

abcdefg


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

hijklmno


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

50fillér


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

Az alvilág,


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

almost there


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)




----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

és


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

ha végleg elragadna,


----------



## marcikaaa (2010 Május 27)

*yes*


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

almost where?


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

Imádkozom,


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

1+1=2


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

csipkebokorvessző


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

hogy megtaláld magad!


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

fehér


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

Andi <3


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

liliom


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

Unalmas :S De még mindig Andiii <3


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

szál


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

öhhm mit irjak ?:?


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

ugorj


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

Kitalálta ezt fel ? tiszta dinka ..


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

a


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

mennyinél járok ??? :O xD Andiii <3


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

Dunába


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

....


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

xD


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## Titan111 (2010 Május 27)

Irulan írta:


> http://openpdf.com/ebook/kivonat-pdf.html


 Koszi, de sajnos ez csak kivonat!  Egyebkent elarulna valaki, hogy hogy kell itt keresni a forumban? pl. ha egy konkret konyvet keresnek, azt hogy kell csinalni? mert az Ebook II. topicban, hiaba inditottam el a keresest semmit nem talalt


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

mit megnem teszek 1 zenéért -.-"


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

bllőőőőőő


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

ez már tuti van 15


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

áhhh 
idegesit.xD


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## roni134 (2010 Május 27)

Unalmas


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Danipocok (2010 Május 27)

vaúúúú!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Mame (2010 Május 27)

Dönts szíved szerint:aki szeretettel közelít a világ dolgaihoz,mindig jól dönt.A.T.


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## dileta (2010 Május 27)




----------



## Mame (2010 Május 27)

Ha virágos az út,ne kérdezd hová visz.


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:0:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:88:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:444:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:55:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:23:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

://:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:11:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:00:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:9:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:4:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)




----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)




----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:wink:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:d


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:34:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:!:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:..:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:cry:


----------



## Mame (2010 Május 27)

A világ és minden ami benne van csak annyira gyönyörű, amennyit Te észreveszel belőle.


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:33:


----------



## spainbogi (2010 Május 27)

:-?


----------



## Mame (2010 Május 27)

Hagyjatok békén,dolgom van:élni akarok!T. Wilder


----------



## Mame (2010 Május 27)

Élni annyi,mint röhögni a halálon és belehalni a röhögésbe.B.V.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Valamit/ valakit csak akkor tudunk igazán értékelni, ha már végleg elvesztettük.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Az életben lehetőség van arra, hogy egyszerre több párhuzamos létsíkban éljünk. Sajnos, ez egyben a megbolondulás veszélyét is hordozza.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Minden nap nagyszerű lehetőség arra, hogy megszabaduljunk egy félelmünktől. (De ne szerezzünk be helyette másikat!)


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Ha belépek egy új munkahelyre, rögtön megnézem, hogyan néznek ki itt az idősebb emberek. Ha ugyanis itt maradok, valószínűleg én is átveszem az itteni életmódot.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

[FONT=&quot]A túlélés szempontjából a nyitottság, az önreflexió és a megújulás képessége a legfontosabb – legyen szó emberről, közösségről vagy szervezetről.[/FONT]


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

[FONT=&quot]A többfunkciós dolgok jellemzően nem mindegyik funkciót töltik be maradéktalanul. Néha ez az emberekkel is így van.[/FONT]


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

[FONT=&quot]Több nyelv ismerete elősegíti más emberek megértését, végső soron megszeretését.[/FONT]


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Számomra az igazi cél, hogy úgy éljem életemet, mint ahogy a gyermek elmélyül a maga játékában: komolyan benne van, ő alakítja és tartja be a szabályokat, és nagyon élvezi azt (és kívülről is szép látványt nyújt).


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Ha félünk valamitől, azt érdemes megnevezni, megfogalmazni, minél alaposabban megismerni, elemeire szétszedni, megérteni a működési mechanizmusát, valahogy befolyásolni a működését, elemezni a hatásait – és már át is vettük az irányítást a félelem felett.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Két ember kapcsolatában minden lehetséges – még az is, amit eredetileg egyik sem fogadna el.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

A kapcsolat alapja – és itt bármilyen kommunikáción alapuló kapcsolatra gondolok – az együttfejlődés, az együttgondolkodás, a közös tanulás.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

A hiúság a legkézenfekvőbb és leglátványosabb bűn – és talán ezért egyike a leginkább megbocsáthatóaknak.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor valakit megcsalnak, az 100%-ban nem rajta múlik – hanem a másik ember elhatározásán.[/FONT]


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Vannak az életben elkerülendő dolgok – szerintem ezek a kishitűség, a pletyka, a manipuláció. Ezek ugyanis nem teszik az embert többé.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

A művészet hosszú, az élet rövid – és bármennyire is nehéz elhinni, az élet minden pillanatában rejt felemelő, művészi látványt, érzéseket, gondolatokat, ösztönösséget, egyszóval harmóniát.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Állítólag az emberek boldogságát nem az IQ (szellemi intelligencia), hanem az EQ (érzelmi intelligencia) fejlettsége határozza meg, ami elvileg szintén fejleszthető, tanulható. (Az önuralom előrébbvaló, mint az ismeretszerzés.)


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

kösz mindenkinek a tippeket a letöltéssel kapcs....ez a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

A messziről jött barát az igaz barát – tartja a mondás. Ha ismeretlen vagy jórészt ismeretlen ember érdekmentesen, tiszteletből nyilvánul meg irántunk, az az igazi tisztelet.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

A szép az, ami érdek nélkül tetszik – tartja a mondás.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

tényleg nagyon sok "ínyencség" van itt


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Mindenkinek joga van ahhoz, hogy úgy tegye tönkre a saját életét (nem a környezetéét, csak a sajátjáét), ahogy akarja.


----------



## Vorosnedr (2010 Május 27)

Szerencsére, nincsen az életnek egyetemes gyógyírja, mindenki maga kell, hogy kikísérletezze, hogyan érdemes élnie.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

A szép az, ami érdek nélkül tetszik .... hol találni ma ilyen önzetlenséget?


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

"Lehet, hogy még nem is volt készen? ... - csak Isten megutálta és abbahagyta a hetedik napon." - imádom Márait.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

"A hazug embernek nincs igazi képzelőereje; legtöbbször cél nélkül hazudik; nem tudja, hogy a legegyszerűbb valóság sokkal érdekesebb, mint minden, amit ő összehazudhat."


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

látom mások is a 20-ra hajtanak


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Nem szeretem semmiben a szelídítettet, az engedelmest, az idomítottat.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Legtöbbször nem emlékezünk annak arcára, akit szerettünk. Csak részletek maradnak meg emlékbe: mosolya, hangja, szemvillanása.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

haladunk...


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

már csak 11...


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Márai best of:
Embernek születtél, s ezért nem kívánom tőled, hogy megbocsáss az embereknek. Értsd meg őket, és hallgass.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Egy csók mindig erényes; egy szó, mely a csókról beszél, mindig szemérmetlen.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

deva premal-ra hajtok...


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Valami van a levegőben; mintha a világ duzzogva kelletné magát. Elég odavetni egy jó szót, és nyakadba borul.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

A "plátói szerelem" éppen olyan esztelenség és otromba hazugság, mint hogy nincs vegetáriánus tigris: nem az a célja a szerelemnek, hogy plátói legyen.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Szeress de kit?


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

Általában minden élet-hazugságról pontosan tudnak az emberek, csak nem merik ezt az érzést szavakkal öntudatosítani.


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

wow ... sikerült!


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

Most 2!


----------



## orsinyh (2010 Május 27)

hát ez a nap körkérdése...


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

Most 3.Nehezen jöttem rá!


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Na most hányadik


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

4 lassan megy


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Még 10 ha nagyon muszály.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

13- jó és rossz nekem.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Nagyon szűkségem van egy kőnyre.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Ez remélem már a 15-ik.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Már lassan kezdem a vissza számlálást.


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Na még 3.


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

5 még csk


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

6 lassu


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

7 még


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

8 de sok van még


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

még fele sincs meg


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Már mindjárt megvan.


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

A férfi csomagol. Feleség: - Hát te meg hová készülsz?
- Tudod van a déltengeren egy sziget, ahol a férfiak minden egyes kefélés
után 25 márkát kapnak.
- Aha, akkor én is megyek. Látni akarom, hogy jössz ki a havi 25 márkádból!


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

lassan megxy


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

És remélem már tőlthetek le?


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

na már!


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

felén tul


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

nyomjuk még..


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

még,még..


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

még,még...


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

jesszus még5


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

Közeleg


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

A Földön élő emberek összes IQ-ja állandó. Csak egyre többen vagyunk.


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

unom!!!


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

közeleg


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Két fiatal elmegy a szexológushoz.
- Doktor úr kérem, van egy nagy szexuális problémánk. Bemutathatnánk?
- Bemutatni...? Kérem, ahogy gondolják... Tessék, ott a heverő.
A fiatal pár belekezd a dologba, és a szexológus csak ámul-bámul az aktuson. Amikor túl vannak rajta így szól:
- Ez egészen remek aktus volt, hol itt a probléma?
- Sehol, csak saját lakásunk nincs, a szálloda meg drága...


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

Na végre!!


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

uccso!!


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

- Miért ilyen rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Órán az iskolában a tanító néni látja, hogy nagyon mozog a hátsó pad. Meg is kérdezi Pistikét:
- Mi történik ott hátul Pistike?
- A tanító néni mondta, hogy húzzam meg a Margót...


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

- Honnan tudod, hogy egy szőke e-mailt szeretne küldeni?
- A CD meghajtó tele van borítékokkal.


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

- Miért megy a szőkenő egy konzervvel a háza tetejére?
- Mert az van a konzervre írva, hogy a szavatossági idő a tetőn van!


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

*Termosz*


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Egy szőke bemegy a boltba és rámutat egy tárgyra. Kérdi az eladót mi az?
- Termosz - feleli az eladó.
- Mire jó? - A meleget melegen, a hideget pedig hidegen tartja.
Megveszi, és másnap bemegy vele a munkahelyére. Előveszi a termoszt. Kérdi tőle a kollégája: mi az?
- Termosz.
- Mire jó?
- A meleget melegen, a hideget hidegen tartja, ezért raktam bele egy csésze forró teát, meg két gombóc fagyit.


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

*Szőke stewardess*


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Műszaki okok miatt leszáll a repülőgép menetközben. Amíg megjavítják a gépet, a személyzet egy éjszakát a reptér melletti szállodában tölti. Másnap reggel indulnának tovább, de az egyik szőke stewardess hiányzik. Felhívják a szobáját, kiderül, hogy még ott van. A kapitány mérgesen kérdezi:
- Miért nem jött a megbeszélt időben?
- Sajnos nem tudok kimenni a szobából.
- Miért?
- Mert csak három ajtó van, de egyik sem vezet kifelé. Az egyik a fürdőszobáé, a másik a szekrényé, a harmadikra meg az van írva: "Ne zavarjanak!"


----------



## shake (2010 Május 27)

meg van a 2 nap a 20 hozzá szólás még sem enged tölteni!Na most mi van?


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

*Okos szőke nők*


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Hány okos szőke nő fér be egy liftbe?
- ???
- Az összes!


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

pffff....


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

*Horgászok*


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Két szőke nő lemegy egy tóra horgászni. Minden nap bérelnek egy csónakot, majd kieveznek a tó közepére. Néhány napig semmit sem fognak, majd a következő nap hirtelen rájuk köszönt a szerencse, és vagy 30 halat emelnek ki a vízből.
- Te, jelöld meg ezt a helyet, hogy holnap is ide jöjjünk. Itt nagyon sok hal van, biztos jó kapás lesz holnap is.
Másnap ballagnak a tópart felé.
- Megjelölted a helyet?
- Persze, rajzoltam egy nagy X-et a csónak aljára, így biztos visszatalálunk.
Az előbbi szőkenő a földhöz vágja a horgászbotjait.
- Te teljesen idióta vagy? A csónak alján jelölted be a helyet? Hát hogy lehetsz ekkora marha? És mi van akkor, ha nem a tegnapi csónakot kapjuk meg?


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

*Karácsony*


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

Két szőke nő beszélget.
- Képzeld idén a karácsony pont pénteki napra esik!
- De remélem nem 13-ára...


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

na...


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

hmm...


----------



## szaszistvan (2010 Május 27)

Lehet hogy még 20 hűlyeség fog kelleni.


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

sikwera...


----------



## MalikSara (2010 Május 27)

még 20???? pff.....


----------



## egr16 (2010 Május 27)

csak tudnám ez mire jó?


----------



## egr16 (2010 Május 27)

hogy ez miért kell?


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

hozzászólás...


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

*20*


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

21


----------



## Dulo (2010 Május 27)

végre megint a régi


----------



## toto2000 (2010 Május 27)

22


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Harcra kész a két Korea
Észak-Korea már csak árnyéka egykori önmagának, de egy fegyveres konfliktus mindkét országban hatalmas károkat okozna.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Szenzációs magyar dinoszaurusz-lelet
Szóljon hozzá
A bakonyi Iharkútról, egy új faj, egy 85 millió éves ceratopsia maradványait találták.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Pécsett osztották fel Boszniát
A délszláv háború idején Ratko Mladics rendszeresen tárgyalt horvát tábornokokkal Magyarországon.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Kinek szurkolnak a 86-os magyar vb-csapat tagjai?
Szóljon hozzá
Kinek szurkol Détári Lajos, Esterházy Márton vagy Kiprich József? Elmondják ők maguk.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Kőszegi szőlőfestményeket elemez egy amerikai klímakutató
A Dél-Oregoni Egyetem professzora a történelmi festmények segítségével az évszázadok során változó hőmérsékleti viszonyokat vizsgálja.


----------



## Dulo (2010 Május 27)

*good mindenkinek*

hy


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Legendák az ördög hegedűséről
A százhetven éve, 1840. május 27-én elhunyt Niccolo Paganini volt az első "szupersztár", akinek fellépéseire tódult a közönség, így művészetéből teremtett anyagi biztonságot magának.


----------



## Dulo (2010 Május 27)

Gigoglo


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Kiskapu az evához vagy adóelkerülés?
Evás cégek bérlésével a munkáltató spórolhat alkalmazottai járulékain, de a szakértők azonban adóelkerülésnek tartják.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Pusztító munkahelyek: amikor betelik a pohár
Elég egy hatalmaskodó, erejét fitogtató, másokat lenéző főnök, néhány pletykás kolléga, hogy az embernek ne legyen kedve bemenni dolgozni. De mikortól káros mindez?


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Csoportos szexért három és fél év
A hétköznapokat a kétszer elvált számítógép professzor, Ma úr diákjainak és Alzheimer kóros édesanyjának szentelte.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Nem biztos, hogy a drágább egészségesebb
Nem biztos, hogy egészségesebbek a drágábban beszerzett bio élelmiszerek - derül ki egy friss kutatás eredményéből.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Mi történik a magyar cégautópiacon?
A válság első teljes évében, 2009-ben a céges autók értékesítése kisebb mértékben csökkent, mint a magánautóké, így a cégszemélyautó-eladások aránya a teljes értékesítésben a Magyar...


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Tökéletes spenót – recept
A spenótot vagy imádja valaki, vagy rosszul lesz már a láttán is.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Zseniális graffiti Berlinben
A berlini kerítésre festett graffiti különlegessége, hogy az emberi arcot ábrázoló alkotás csak oldalról válik láthatóvá.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Dacia Duster túra: éppen csak az nem lett sáros
Futott egy beszédes és hosszú kreatív a Dacia Duster sajtótájékoztatóján, aminek az üzenete az volt, hogy attól, hogy valami román, az még lehet minőségi.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

A körbetartozás áfája avagy ki mikor fizet?
A körbetartozás adói közül az áfa esetében már régóta létezik a vevői kezesség. Az eljárás részletei azonban homályosak.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Így gyűjt adatokat a Google
Nagy Testvér az interneten is figyel minket – előfordulhat, hogy nem veszünk róla tudomást, ettől azonban a helyzet nem változik, csak mi dugjuk homokba a...


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

A Pac-Man jelenség sötét oldala
Május 22-én volt 30 éve annak, hogy arcade gépeken a játéktermekbe került a legendás Pac-Man.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Autópálya lezárás békainvázió miatt - videó
A Szalonikitől mintegy húsz kilométerre keletre található forgalmas sztrádát szerdán több millió béka lepte el.


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Mire derülhet fény a munkahelyen?
Üzemorvosi vizsgálat: a kötelező, de még mindig vegyes megítélésű orvosi ellenőrzés nem egy esetben olyan betegségekre is fényt derített, amikről a...


----------



## sanyi03 (2010 Május 27)

Milliós csalás Balaton Sound jegyekkel
Több budapesti és vidéki egyetemen árult kedvezményes árú fesztiváljegyeket az a nő, aki ellen most csalás miatt indítottak eljárást.


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Kezdem, 1


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

kezdem2


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

és 3rfq


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

uncsi


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Nem tudom, miért is kell ez?


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Megoldható, hogy ezt ne keljen csinálni?


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Szerintem csak a tárhelyet foglalja feleslegesen.


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Ezt aztán érdemes böngészni


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

visszaolvastam párat, és majd agyrákot kaptam


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

A párom itt ül mellettem, és kivan....


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Egyébként itt Magyarországon romlik a helyzet


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Aki emigrált, annak nem tetszene amit lát...


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Egyébként Suminak drukkolok a F1-ben.


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Itthon meg pártatlan vagyok


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

A fele megvan, de kitartok


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Már csak röhögök az egészen


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Azért a Moderátor ezért nem ró meg


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

no még 3 bla-bla


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

Próbálom a komolyságom visszaszerezni


----------



## Mikalausz (2010 Május 27)

És Ta-daaaam Megvagyok.
2 nap múlva újra itt.
Addig próbálok visszaálni a normális hangvételbe.

Köszönöm a figyelmet.

Kissé csapongó voltam, de a helyzet megkívánta.


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

Helló!
Én asszem nem leszek túl kreatív.


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

megteszi az ajánlott számolós dolog


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

szóval ez a 3


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

Na ez már a fele....


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## Lili88 (2010 Május 27)

Na és ez lenne a 20!


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## ferenczzso (2010 Május 27)

21


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

8


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

9


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

10


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

11


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

12


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

13


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

14


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

16


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

17


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

18


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

19


----------



## bovizb (2010 Május 27)

20


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

üdvözöllek.köszönöm a tippet!


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

tényleg ilyen könnyü lenne?


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

nem hiszem el


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit az oldalon


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

ez az 5.hozzászólás...


----------



## Butterfly35 (2010 Május 27)

próbálnám, de ezek szerint kell még 2 napot várni...


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

Tehát 20 hozzászólás


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

és lehet


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

le,-


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

és feltölteni..???


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

ja hogy csak 2-nap múlva???


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

hány üzenetnél tartok?


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

már látom ez a 11 bocs ez már a 12. ...


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

jól elvagyok


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

mint a hülye gyerekek irkálok itt össze-vissza...


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 27)

15


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

1


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

4


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

5


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

6


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 27)

7


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

én csak le akartam tölteni egy regényt


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

2


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

3


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

kvimbit hallgatok


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

ötödikén születtem


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

eltelt már húsz másodperc?


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

7 heti hetes


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

nekem 8
fejbecsapott végtelen


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

9
ööö 9
9
9
99
9
9999


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

10 tiszta víz ha nem tiszta vidd vissza majd a szamár megissza


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

11
eleven
elf


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

12
mi lesz ha kimoderálják?


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

13
vajon mennyire sablonos ha azt mondom ez a kedvenc számom?


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

14
túl gyorsan írok. nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen gyorsan tudok írni


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

15
nyikorog a szekér és ködbe iázik a szamár


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 27)

16
lebeg szögre akasztva az idő
de a mami ma még hazaváháááár


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 28)

17
ollééééé
shalalalallaaaaa


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 28)

18
ma elolvastam jack londoltól a beszélő kutyát


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 28)

19
tök gáz, h minden hozzászólás az enyim


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

14
ez nem is igaz


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

15 :d


----------



## sliver (2010 Május 28)

20
nyertem, milyen türelmes vagyok. már csak két napot kell várnom, tart még addig vajh a türelmem?

kisskisskiss:4::4::4:8)8)8)


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

18 nekem már ősrég lejárt a 2 nap XD


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## elena36 (2010 Május 28)

20 és kééész


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 28)

és ez a hozzászólásom a 20. / a huszadik!!!


----------



## sandorr (2010 Május 28)

ezek szerint immár tötöggethetek???


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*1*

1


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*2*

2


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*3*

3


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*4*

4


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*5*

5


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*6*

6


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*+7*

7


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*8*

8


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*9*

9


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*10*

10


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*11*

11


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*12*

12


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*13*

13


----------



## Utinda (2010 Május 28)

*14*

14


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

Károly György:

Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)


- Mesterszonett - 

A semmibe hullnak a percek, évek,
szelet vetettünk – szellentést arattunk,
ocsú a mag, torzképe az egésznek,
szerethetünk, becsapunk, becsapatunk.

Csak befelé nézünk, mindig magunkba,
akarni kellene, mindent lebírni,
kisszerű bűneinkbe visszahullva
kevés a szufla, akármire vinni.

A kezdésben már ott a nyomorult vég,
igen, nem összekeveredve már rég,
itt, ott, jó és rossz, visszatér az inga,

versek, hitek megnyugvást nem szereznek,
tehetség és tudás a sírba vesznek.
Forgunk magunk körül, akár a birka.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

1, Semmi

A semmibe hullnak a percek, évek:
kiáltunk a csúcsról a völgybe vissza,
a szó szabad még és a lélek tiszta,
a mélység büszkeség, játék az élet.

Nem kell kapaszkodó, senki se kell még,
erős hang, zúgó bariton-kiáltás,
nevetséges a sok Canossa-járás,
nyűg, félelem, nyavalya – mind nevetség.

De lásd, apád erénye, vétke benned,
nincs mód, hogy furcsaságait felejtsed!
Az asszony éppen most sikolt alattunk.

De nézd, fiad bűne előre döbbent!
Bolond lesz ő is, már most érzed ott lent –
szelet vetettünk – szellentést arattunk.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

2, Vétek

Szelet vetettünk, szellentést arattunk,
A szenvedély szenvelgés. Tönkrementek
vágyak, varázslatok, aprócska csendek,
minden szavunkból, tettünkből kihaltunk,

Polipkarok, póklábak fojtogatnak,
gorombaságok, tyúkszagú szerelmek
hajnalonként, ha néha megjelennek,
ó, hogy örülsz a végre-virradatnak.

Félálomban megkönnyebbülve nézed,
ahogy ezerfelé esnek a képek
s nem állnak össze semmivé a részek.

Nem megdicsőülés, csak ócska vétek,
szerelmeinkben a hiány a lényeg,
ocsú a mag, torzképe az egésznek.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

3, Önzés

Ocsú a mag, torzképe az egésznek.
Keménykedsz még egy gazdag aratásban –
csalódsz mindig, mindig csalódsz a vágyban,
a tiszta érzésben önzés a lényeg/d.

A szájszagú hajnalban ha felébredsz,
szerelmed bőrén apró pörsenések,
szíveddel, meztelen talpaddal érzed,
ragad a szőnyeg, ragacsos a lélek.

Kitakarózva, begombolva állig,
hiába mondjuk, esküdözve váltig:
a szándék tiszta volt, mi jót akartunk.

Magunknak akartunk jót, csak magunknak,
egymást kioltó álmaink kimúlnak –
szerethetünk, becsapunk, becsapatunk.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

4, Magány

Szerethetünk, becsapunk, becsapatunk;
nézd, egyedül marad mindenki végül,
barátság, szenvedély és hivatás unt,
üres szokássá, rutinná sekélyül.

Lehetsz magányosabb a kóbor ebnél
vagy ülhetsz homlokig hamis szeszekben,
beszédet mondhatsz saját sírkövednél,
halandzsázhatsz, papoknál ékesebben –

spórolhatsz szóval, pénzzel, emberséggel,
fukarkodhatsz a csókkal, öleléssel,
hogy végre nem marad más, mint a munka.

A rossz mának letéve végre terhét,
a nincs nem fáj, a magány vértje megvéd;
csak befelé nézünk, mindig magunkba.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

5, Díszlet

Csak befelé nézünk. Mindig magunkba.
Megírni egy modern pokolra szállást,
az vonz, hiába próbálsz és akarsz mást,
fejünk fölött, a polcon ott a minta.

„Se mez, se máz” nem izgat, át nem ejt már,
s a versekben hiába figurázunk,
gonosz tükrünk előtt pucéran állunk,
és fájhat bár, lehangoló a leltár.

Mutatványos vagy, míg csak szórakoztatsz;
akár egy ötvös, köveket rakosgatsz,
díszletet tervezel – mögötte semmi.

Ez üveg, nézd! Csak talmi formajáték,
a taps, siker, divat csaló ajándék.
Akarni kellene, mindent lebírni!


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

6, Por

Akarni kellene, mindent lebírni:
az éhséget, félelmet csontjaidban,
megváltást hinni, karriert csinálni,
vagy végleg feloldódni alkoholban.

Egy ősöd Isonzó pokoltüzében,
egy más a Don-kanyar havában égett,
krumplin, tésztán, falatnyi kis kenyéren,
egy özvegy ország, lásd, végül mivé tett!

Kitörni nincs remény, mindig a porban,
megtörve, megalázva, megtiportan,
felkelve százszor és elesve újra,

a gödrök fölött sírva, káromolva,
maradunk „eleitől fogva” fogva,
kisszerű bűneinkbe visszahullva.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

7, Mérce

Kisszerű bűneinkbe visszahullva,
bár pontosan mérjünk, hiba kizárva,
de csalhatunk is, gyors sikerre vágyva,
tagadva foltjaink, erényt kamuzva –

a műszerek mind összevissza mérnek,
a mérce rossz, az óra megbolondult,
a szó, a líra önmagába fordult,
semmit sem old meg a megoldó-képlet.

Csak rendhagyó igék, minden kivétel,
törvényszerű nincs, dőreség a tétel,
amit biztosra vehetsz, az a simli.

Mímelve ezt is, azt is, mint ki bízik,
sarat taposva bércre lesni mindig,
kevés a szufla, akármire vinni.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

8, Fonák

Kevés a szufla, akármire vinni,
a gyönge akarat tévútra szédül,
lehúz, befonja napjaid a bóvli,
hazugság az érték a minta nélkül.

Minden fonák, visszája önmagának,
magába mindig minden visszagörbed,
hiú játék, önáltatás a bánat,
az aratás törek, ecet a könnyed.

Kicsorbul az éles, a tompa megvág,
a gond, a moly ruhát és lelket elrág,
a jó vacak, a bölcselet ökörség,

már a mag is mind mérget rejt magába,
vigyázni oly meddő, minden hiába,
a kezdésben már ott a nyomorult vég.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

9, Emlék

A kezdésben már ott a nyomorult vég –
„múlik az idő, porszemei hullnak”,
jövőd, jelened maholnap a múltad,
túlélni, megmaradni nincs lehetség.

Sárgára érik egy darázs a szőlő
rozsdával tarkázott, arany gerezdjén,
elnézed naphosszat, akárcsak egy vén,
ahogy lejár a kimért emberöltő.

Csak ülsz a fényben, mint szobra a múltnak,
halottaid is gyorsan halványulnak –
s a jóízű nemrég – sovány kis emlék.

A szétesett időben, kusza térben
a jó nem jó, nincsen válaszod régen,
igen, nem összekeveredve már rég.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

10, Visszhang

Igen, nem összekeveredve már rég;
a mit?, hogyan?, miért? meg se fogamzik,
nincs válasz, nincs kérdés, csupán a kétség,
a filozófia vigasza – vakhit.

Alaktalan versek – csúf ázalékok;
mint medúzák kiszáradt kocsonyája,
a költemények, mint a buborékok,
tengernyi csend a pocsolyába zárva.

Hiába nézed apályát, dagályát,
mocsár ez így is, úgy is, ingovány, láp,
áradhat egyre és apadhat újra.

Olykor pocsék, másszor szarabb a helyzet,
kiáltásodra visszhangod felelget…
itt, ott, jó és rossz, visszatér az inga.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

11, Mintha

Itt, ott, jó és rossz, visszatér az inga,
bizonytalan vagy nappal, álmaidba’
burjánzik és megfojt, akár az inda
a „hát”, a „lehet”, a „talán”, a „mintha”.

Nem tudsz és nem hiszel saját szemednek,
papok, próféták szíven nem találnak,
Nirvána, túlvilág, ígéret, elvek –
a kész válaszok kérdésekre várnak.

Vagy ott a líra ál-vigasztalása,
a sok vers mind egymás gyatra mása;
torz tükrei eltorzult életeknek.

Szonett-töviskoszorúk koronáznak,
vigyázz, a csillogás csak csalfa látszat!
Versek, hitek megnyugvást nem szereznek.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

12, Piszmogás

Versek, hitek megnyugvást nem szereznek,
agyadra megy az írás, olvasás is;
a piszmogás, a „szmokingos szonettek” –
damilra fűzött, csillogó kaláris.

„Pace non trovo” – dünnyögöd magadnak,
motyogsz, káromkodsz minden újra resten,
múlt szolgájaként, rabjaként a majdnak,
fityegsz a magad ácsolta kereszten.

S ha előkerülnek netán e versek,
olvassák, vagy töpörtyűt róluk esznek,
a vélemények már nem érdekelnek.

Pokolból, mennyből néha visszanézve,
nem izgat semmi, köpsz már az egészre –
tehetség és tudás a sírba vesznek.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

13, Remények

Tehetség és tudás a sírba vesznek,
a „szent akarat”, dicső forradalmak
porba tapostatnak, hamvukba halnak,
remények, hit „ahogy lehet”-té lesznek.

A hősök elbutulva bólogatnak,
szemetes szélein kihalt tereknek
torzó szobrai csonka életeknek –
hitvány emlékei egy ócska kornak.

„Szikkad a vér, kussol tovább az ország”,
a koncot hiénák, sakálok osztják –
halad minden, ahogy elő van írva.

Nem lázadunk, elvan a pofa súlyba’,
hallgatunk, orrunk a moslékba fúrva,
forgunk magunk körül, akár a birka.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

14, Gének

Forgunk magunk körül, akár a birka:
motolla, kergekór, bárhogy nevezd el,
planéták tánca, ahogy meg van írva,
vitustánc, mit naponta újra kezdel,

taposómalom, melyből nincs menekvés,
vagy csak mókuskerék, ostoba játék,
tarantella, rondó, derviskerengés? –
hogy este már az ájulás ajándék.

Kopott térded recseg taktust a dalra,
bárhogy járd is, foroghatsz jobbra, balra,
haláltánc csak, végcél a gyors enyészet,

minden sejtedben ott van az ítélet,
makacsul őrzik, hordozzák a gének,
a semmibe hullnak a percek, évek.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*Károly György: Vakogás (szonettkoszorú)*

15, Kisszerű

A semmibe hullnak a percek, évek,
szelet vetettünk – szellentést arattunk,
ocsú a mag, torzképe az egésznek,
szerethetünk, becsapunk, becsapatunk.

Csak befelé nézünk, mindig magunkba,
akarni kellene, mindent lebírni,
kisszerű bűneinkbe visszahullva
kevés a szufla, akármire vinni.

A kezdésben már ott a nyomorult vég,
igen, nem összekeveredve már rég,
itt, ott, jó és rossz, visszatér az inga,

versek, hitek megnyugvást nem szereznek,
tehetség és tudás a sírba vesznek.
Forgunk magunk körül, akár a birka.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*egyéb szonettkoszorúk...*

Pilinszky János: Két szonett, I.


Csak fussatok hát, mint veszett ebek,
vonítsatok, ha gyilkos éjszaka
körülkerít a farkasok hada,
hogy fölkoncolja hitvány testetek.

Hát sírjatok csak csípős könnyeket,
a végítélet nektek: harsona
örök pokolra ébresztő szava,
– az ördög fújja, lelketek felett!

Hogy tudjátok meg, mit tesz egyre égni,
és eltaszítva tudni: el nem éri
a bűvös szférát az, ki kárhozott.

És bár lehettél volna, mint az angyal,
időtlen malmot nyomni lesz sorod,
mert földre buktál zúzott, sáros arccal.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*egyéb szonettkoszorúk...*

Pilinszky János: Két szonett, II.

De nincs még késő! Állj fel, hogyha estél!
S ha könnyed sincs már, sírnak fönn a szentek
a lelkedért, mit olcsó pénzen vett meg
a csábító, – te megcsalt, árva testvér!

Kitárt karokkal várunk, sok keresztény,
a nagy hajóra, melyet egy cél kerget,
és egy szél hajt: a végtelen Lehellet,
ki lángra gyujt, fülünkbe zúgva zengvén:

Ne sírjatok, kiket kivert az élet,
ti rongyba burkolt, fáradt, hű cselédek,
de tartsatok ki, átölelve tartva

a koldusabbat, azt, ki összetépte
az életét, – mert ez segít a partra,
és ez tanít a drága szóra: béke.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*egyéb szonettkoszorúk...*

József Attila: A kozmosz éneke (szonettkoszorú)


Mesterszonett

Külön világot alkotok magam.
Kerengő bolygó friss humussza lelkem,
Szépség-fák állnak illatokkal telten.
Dübörgő gépváros zugó agyam.

Szétkujtorognak részeg-boldogan
A holdas fények rajta, mint ha kertben
Világbogárkák szárnya csókra rebben.
Sötét hitem szent, hömpölygő folyam.

S kereng a bolygó, mint fáradt agy este,
Amint kihűl, lehull az éjbe esve,
Mint feledésbe hulló verssorok.

Ha bolygók és világok mind kihülnek,
Igazságnak gyujtván hűs fényt, az Űrnek,
Komor bolygóm a legszebben lobog.

1923. jan. - máj.


----------



## satuatyo (2010 Május 28)

*szonettkoszorú linkek*

A fenti szonettkoszorúkért köszönet a szerzőknek!

Íme a linkek:

Károly György:
http://irasok.karolygyorgy.hu/vakogas/

Balla D. Károly (Pilinszky János verseire):
http://sites.google.com/site/ballad...oru---pilinszky-projektum#TOC-Mesterszonett-I.

József Attila:
http://vmek.oszk.hu/00700/00707/html/vs192302.htm

A 2. és 3.-nál csak a mesterszonetteket idéztem, a teljes művek ott találhatók.


Lenne még sok ötletem, de ezennel mgegvan a 20!...


----------



## Rety01 (2010 Május 28)

xy


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*1*

1


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*2*

2


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*3*

3


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*4*

4


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*5*

5


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*6*

6


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*7*

7


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*8*

8


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*9*

9


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*10*

10


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*11*

11


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*12*

12


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*13*

13


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*14*

14


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*15*

15


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*16*

16


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*17*

17


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*18*

18


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*19*

19


----------



## bede68 (2010 Május 28)

*20*

20


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

00


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

01


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

02


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

03


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

04


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

05


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

06


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

07


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

08


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

09


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

121


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

1234


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

1231234


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

121212


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

111111111111111


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

222222222222222


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

3333333333333


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

3333333333333333333333333333


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

5555555555


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

66666666543


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

654321


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

9876543210


----------



## Emese87 (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

76543210


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

765765476543


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

6543765432654321


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

6544erdfggfd


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

7654321765432176543210


----------



## djgigi1988 (2010 Május 28)

7654765476543


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!Jo az oldal!


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Sokat olvasok mostansàg!


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Szülinapomra kaptam a férjemtöl egy ebook olvasot!


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Humoros


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

sci-fi


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

mistikus


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

könyveket


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

olvasok


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

!


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

*érdeklődés*

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok itt, csak érdekelne, hogy itt kik vannak.  Sokan vagytok Kanadai magyarok? Milyen az időjárás most arrafelé?

üdv.
kissatom


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

*nincs*

Csak úgy benéztem már megint.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Olvassatok mindennap!


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Itt ma nagyon nagy vihar és eső volt, amúgy 20 fok körüli.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Mindjárt itt a június.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Rövid lesz a nyár, úgy hiszem.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Jó lenne az idén nyaralni, de nem lesz rá pénz.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Talán 2 év múlva.


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

ha-ha


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Kanada jó nagy ország.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Azt mondják sokan.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Ott vajon mikor kezdődik a nyári szünet?


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Mennyi lehet oda egy repjegy?


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

És vissza?


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Én Svàjcban élek màr 8 éve.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Szeretik ott a rántotthúst?


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Vajon van e nálunk házipálinka?


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

Itt 20 fok körül van,borus.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Egyszer el kellene látogatni.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Arrafelé.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Mármint. Oda.


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Nahát. Van e helyi bor?


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Meg terem -e ot az ilyesmi?


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## kissatom (2010 Május 28)

Mert itt igen.


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

második


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## Beaa (2010 Május 28)

Ameddig élek mindig remélek.


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

bor ? nem isom,3-or egy évben szülinap szilveszter


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## Beaa (2010 Május 28)

A szerelem nem tart örökké.


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

hatodik


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

szàmolni jaj de jo


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

hát az


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

tíz


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

a


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

b


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## Cucimaci (2010 Május 28)

21


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## lecso63 (2010 Május 28)

21


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## bjeni (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## ecizoltan (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok,

Nagyon jo ez a forum. En az Egyesult Allamokban elek de sajnos az itteni magyarok nem mukodtetnek ilyen szinvonalas forumot.
Orulok, hogy bejelentkeztem.


----------



## ecizoltan (2010 Május 28)

Most olvasom, hogy ahhoz hjogy letolthessek 20 hozzaszolasom kell legyen, igaz?


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Minden egyes ember csak ember, ennél te sem vagy több és ő sem kevesebb.


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Azt mondd, amit mondanod kell, ne azt, amit mások szeretnének hallani.


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást. (Stephen Dolly)


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Egy szakadékot nem lehet két részletben átugrani.


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Senki sem tud végigmenni az úton, de ne feküdjünk le rögtön az elején. Köteles vagy addig haladni előre, amíg csak telik az erődből, jutalmul: minden megtett lépés dicséri jellemed.


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Nekem nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

A hétköznapokat csak azért teremtették, hogy az ember a vasárnap unalmát kiheverje. (Mark Twain)


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

jó, hogy sok érdekes dolgot lehet megtalálni


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

engem érdekelnek a könyvek


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

érdekelnek a filmek


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

az okos tanácsok is érdekelnek


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok! Szép napunk van ma. Végre nem esik az eső!!!
Hurrá


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

érdekel a nyelvtanulás


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Az már feltűnt a tudós elméknek, hogy több ragályt is vírusok okoznak; de vajon mi okozza a bolygón végigsöprő tébolyhullámot? Egyszerűen csak az életmód? Vírus, baci, miazma nem felelős? Tényleg? Akkor jó. Már attól féltem, eljön a nap, amelyben harminc-negyven bomlott fegyveres kap hajba egy lapos tetőn, hogy az most melyiküket is illeti, mint tüzelőállás. (Vavyan Fable)


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Most szép az idő


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

nem esik az eső


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

3.


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Mindig legyél tisztességes! Ez majd sok embernek örömet okoz, a többi pedig megdöbben. (Mark Twain)


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

4.


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Még 14


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Nem mintha félnék meghalni. Csak nem akarok ott lenni, amikor bekövetkezik./Woody allen/


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

A nagyapám amúgy igen jelentéktelen ember volt. A temetésén a halottaskocsi ment leghátul./Woody Allen/


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

7.


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Sohasem lennék egy olyan klubnak a tagja, amelyik elfogadna engem tagjának./Woody Allen/


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

Nálunk is szép idő van.


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

A feleségem félt a sötétben. Aztán meglátott engem ruha nélkül. Azóta a világosban fél./Woody Allen/


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Másfél percig térképet olvas, azután fejből navigál, mégse tévedünk el. E szempontból bámulatosak a férfiak. Álmukból felpofozva is tudják, merre van észak. Nekünk, nőféléknek, ehhez legalábbis egy mohos farönköt kell magunkkal hurcolnunk a ridikülben. (Vavyan Fable)


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is./Woody Allen/


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

A föiskolán a metafizika órán puskáztam: belenéztem a mellettem ülö fiú lelkébe./Woody Allen/


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

A legjobb orvosok: dr elégedettség, dr higgadtság, dr jókedély


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)




----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Gyönyörű gyerekeim vannak. Hálistennek a feleségem megcsalt./Woody Allen/


----------



## Susan13 (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra./Woody Allen/


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

majdnem


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Aki a természettől elszakad, az élhető életről mond le. (Vavyan Fable)


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Évekig nem szóltam a feleségemhez. Nem akartam félbeszakítani./Woody Allen/


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

vjani írta:


> Az élet dolgait két részre osztom: rettenetesre és kibírhatatlanra./Woody Allen/



Ez tetszik.


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Veszélyes környéken lakom. Ahányszor becsukom az ablakot, mindig odacsukom valaki kezét./Woody Allen/


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Tegnap megmentettem egy lányt a nemi erőszaktól. Uralkodtam magamon./Woody Allen/


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.


----------



## neoone (2010 Május 28)

hm


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Valószínuleg túl lassú vagyok. Nemrég elütött egy autó, amit két ember tolt./Woody Allen/


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Zsigereim belereszketnek. Torkomba szalad a szívem. Meg kell veszni, a pasas úgy hat rám, mint egy kísérleti atomrobbanás. Évek óta bizakodom, hogy egyszerre csak elmúlik. Be kell látnom végre: idülten szerelmes vagyok. (Vavyan Fable)


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.


----------



## vjani (2010 Május 28)

Rá fogsz jönni, hogy sok igazság, amihez ragaszkodunk, javarészt a mi szemszögünkön múlik.  Csillagok háborúja c. film


----------



## Asconia (2010 Május 28)

Hogy mik vannak? Ember a Holdon? (Dumb és Dumber)


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés
attól, hogy hibázni fogsz.


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Elöbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris
azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Még 7


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Még 6


----------



## Sisela (2010 Május 28)

*Beköszönő*

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlök mindenkit ezen az oldalon kiss

Üdv:Sisela


----------



## kicsimadika (2010 Május 28)

*Ez az első*

Remélem mindent jól csináltam, vagy 5-ször kellett új jelszót kérnem, mire be tudtam lépni.


----------



## kicsimadika (2010 Május 28)

*Hurrá!*

Ez most sikerült!!! Nagyon jó dolgokat láttam ezen a honlapon. Szeretek alkotni, jó lesz sok szépséget látni.
Puszi mindenkinek: Kicsimadika


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

köszike


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

megint köszike


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Szép napot!


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Jó olvasgatást mindenkinek!


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 28)

*Se non puoi essere una via maestra, sii un sentiero.
Se non puoi essere il sole, sii una stella.
Sii sempre il meglio di ci&ograve; che sei.
*
*(Martin Luther King)
*​


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr, a pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 28)

*Se non puoi essere una via maestra, sii un sentiero.
Se non puoi essere il sole, sii una stella.
Sii sempre il meglio di cio che sei.
*
*(Martin Luther King)
*​


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 28)

*Citazioni Famose*

*Citazioni Famose, le più Belle Citazioni Famose di tutti i tempi. Citazioni e Frasi Famose da Dedicare a Chi Ami! Scopri le CITAZIONI FAMOSE!
*






 






*sii il meglio*

Valentina maggio 24th, 2010
*Se non puoi essere una via maestra, sii un sentiero.
Se non puoi essere il sole, sii una stella.
Sii sempre il meglio di ciò che sei.
*
*(Martin Luther King)
*​
<LI class=more>Aforismi , Aforismi Vita , Aforismi d'Autore , Citazioni , Citazioni Celebri , Citazioni Famose , Frasi , Frasi Autostima , Frasi Celebri , Frasi D'Autore , Frasi Facebook , Frasi Motivazionali , Frasi Storiche , Frasi Vita 
Comments(0) 


 


*le pagine della nostra vita*

Valentina maggio 7th, 2010



http://www.frasiaforismi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/thenotebook1oj6.jpg“Perchè non mi hai scritto? Perchè?
Non era finita per me… ti ho aspettato
per 7 anni e adesso è troppo tardi”
“Ti ho scritto 365 lettere….
ti ho scritto tutti i giorni per un anno”
“Tu mi hai scritto?”
“Si….non era finita….
e non è finita neanche ora….”

*- Le pagine della nostra vita -*​
<LI class=more>Aforismi Amore , Citazioni , Citazioni Celebri , Citazioni Famose , Citazioni Film , Frasi Amore , Frasi Celebri , Frasi Cuore , Frasi Libri , Frasi Romantiche , Frasi e Immagini 
Comments(0) 


 


*Non hai veramente capito qualcosa fino a quando, Albert Einstein*

Chiara aprile 26th, 2010



Non hai veramente capito qualcosa
fino a quando non sei in grado di spiegarlo a tua nonna.
_*Albert Einstein*_

<LI class=more>Aforismi d'Autore , Citazioni Celebri , Citazioni Famose , Frasi Belle , Frasi Celebri 
Comments(0) 


 


*ti ho dato la caccia..*

Valentina aprile 24th, 2010
Ti ho dato la caccia abbastanza a lungo,
ora è il momento che sia tu a dare la caccia a me.
dal film “_Gossip Girl_“


​
<LI class=more>Aforismi , Citazioni , Citazioni Celebri , Citazioni Famose , Citazioni Film , Frasi , Frasi Cambiamento , Frasi Facebook 
Comments(1) 


 


*Due cose sono infinite: l’universo e la stupidità umana, Albert Einstein*

Camy marzo 4th, 2010




«Due cose sono infinite: l’universo e la stupidita umana, ma riguardo l’universo ho ancora dei dubbi.»
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Amikor azt gondolod , hogy már minden lehetőséget kimeritettél, még mindig van legalább egy.


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

“Minden hátrány magával hozza a vele egyenértékű előny csíráját.”


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

“A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer.”


----------



## apajpuszta (2010 Május 28)

oh, bocsanat, hogy bemasoltam az egész oldalt


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Kukucs


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Napsütéses szép napot!


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

*Müller Péter *


„Egyetlen dolog szünteti meg a másik hiányának fantom fájdalmát, ha nem szeretjük tovább. Ha elfelejtjük. Amikor azt mondjuk, hogy az „idö gyógyít” – erre gondolunk. A felejtésre. Ez azonban – ha valóban szeretünk – nem lehetséges. A szeretet hiányát csak egyetlen dolog gyógyítja: ha újra találkozunk azzal, akit szeretünk. Semmi más. Jövöre, húsz év múlva, odaát, vagy egy másik életben. Mindegy. A hiány mindaddig él, amíg nem látjuk újra. Nem is az emléke, a hiánya él bennünk.”


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

*Paolo Coelho idézet *


Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahová szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél! /Paolo Coelho/


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Mély erdőn ibolya-virág, elrejt jól a boróka-ág. Minek is rejt az az ág, gyere, tágas a világ, mély erdőn ibolya-virág.


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

“Kétféle beszélgetés van.
Az egyik, amikor mondom a magamét. Amikor önmagamat akarom érvényesíteni. Szavakkal hatalmat lehet szerezni, olyan világot, amely csakis rólam szól, amelyben én vagyok a fontos: amit én gondolok, én érzek, én élek, én fájok - színjátékot, melyben én vagyok a főszereplő.
Aki a magáét mondja: egyedül van. Olyan világban él, ahol senkinek sincs köze hozzá.
Ennél pontosabban nem lehet elmondani azt a helyzetet, amelyben élünk, s amit úgy is nevezhetünk: a szeretetlenség világa. Aki csak mondja a magáét, annak nincs szüksége barát&shy;ra, testvérre, feleségre. Csak közönség kell neki.
A másik fajta beszélgetés az, amikor valaki társat keres. Ez nagyon ritka.”
(Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv)


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

a


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

w


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

e


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

r


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

t


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

z


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

*Paulo Coelho Hallgass a szívedre *


Hallgass a szívedre. 
Az mindent tud, mivel a világlélekből jött, s egyszer majd oda fog visszatérni. Ahol a szíved van, ott a kincsed. A szívedet sosem tudod elhallgattatni A szíved elől sosem menekülhetsz el. Mi, emberi szívek meghalunk a félelemtől, ha csak rágondolunk a szeretett lényre, aki örökre elmegy, vagy arra a pillanatra, amikor meghiúsul a várakozás.. Vagy arra a kincsre, amely ahelyett, hogy előkerülne – rejtve marad – és akkor nagyon szenvedünk! /Paulo Coelho/


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

*Paulo Coelho: A Piedra folyó partján ültem, és sírtam *


“Isten mindennap ad nekünk egy pillanatot, amikor megváltoztathatunk mindent, ami boldogtalanná tesz. S mi mindennap úgy teszünk, mintha nem vennénk észre ezt a pillanatot, mintha nem is létezne, mintha a ma ugyanolyan lenne, mint a tegnap, és semmiben sem különbözne a holnaptól. De aki résen van, az észre fogja venni a mágikus pillanatot. Bármikor meglephet minket: reggel, amikor bedugjuk a kulcsot a zárba, vagy az ebéd utáni csöndben, és a nap bármelyik percében, amelyik nem látszik különbözőnek a többitől. Mert ez a pillanat létezik, és ebben a pillanatban a csillagok minden ereje belénk száll, és segítségükkel csodákra leszünk képesek.” (Paulo Coelho: A Piedra folyó partján ültem, és sírtam


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

*Idézet Albert Einstein *


" Az összevisszaságban találd meg az egyszerűséget, a hangzavarban a harmóniát. A nehézségek közt mindig ott van a lehetőség!" Albert Einstein


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

még10


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

Szeretlek, 
de nem szívem szeret téged, 
vagy nemcsak szívem , 
mert ez nem elég: 
az öröklét vonz és mindentől félek, 
ami múlandó, hazug vagy setét. 
Mikor Istenből kiszakadt a lelked, 
sok fényt hozott magával, 
s én merev szempár vagyok csak, 
ki a földi terhet látom rajtad, 
a húst s a bőrt, de mert imádatom, 
mint hő a tűztől, 
el nem válik az Örök Szépségtől, 
s mert benned is Őt nézem, 
ki ok és okozat - nincs menekvésem, 
s mindig visszatérek s maradok, 
honnan menekülnöm kéne, 
parázsló számmal homlokod alatt.


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Mindig akit a legnehezebb szeretni, annak van a legnagyobb szüksége a szeretetünkre


----------



## tomtee (2010 Május 28)

Megvan.


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Nem megváltozni kell, hanem fejlődni: mindig eggyel magasabb lelki szintre jutni  (Imeonh)


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

A legelső és egyben a legnehezebb feladat megtanulni elfogadni és feltétel nélkül szeretni önmagunkat (Imeonh)


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Engedd el a félelmeidet és kitárul előtted a világ  (Imeonh)


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## dübelke (2010 Május 28)

21


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Szabadítsd fel a tudatod  (Imeonh)


----------



## lalalali (2010 Május 28)

*Próbálkozás*

Csak kíváncsi vagyok, valóban elfogadjátok-e, ha csak az abc betűit írom: a, á, b, c, cs, d, dzs, e, é stb.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Építsd le a mentális rácsaidat!  (Imeonh)


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## minimoni (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Szeretni nem elég, tudj JÓL szeretni!  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Hali


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Mindig úgy szolgálj és segíts másokat, ahogyan arra szükségük van!  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Nem elég mondani,ki kell mutatni a szeretetet.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Mások szolgálata a legnemesebb feladat!  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

123


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

szép idézetek!


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Kozsó


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Ne ítélkezz és ne kritizálj, figyelj és tanulj inkább!  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

jóidő van


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Mindenkiben ott a jó és a szép, legyen benned elég alázat, hogy észrevehesd!  (Imeonh)


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

"Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy a jövőben megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra!"


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Imeonh.honnan jönnek ezek?


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

"Ami táplál az nem pusztít el!"


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Ha másokban hibát lelsz, légy elnéző és megértő, és főként kérdezd meg önmagadtól: miért éppen ez a dolog az, ami zavar téged...  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Carpe Diem


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

"A holnap az ami a tegnappal történt."


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Csak a szeretet kell!


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

barcafun írta:


> Imeonh.honnan jönnek ezek?



Ezeket a dolgokat tanultam meg az életem során  Bár már biztosan sok bölcs ember sokkal szebben megfogalmazta ezeket a gondolatokat/igazságokat előttem is


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Aki a múlton rágódik,megöli a jelent.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Csak a most és az itt létezik. Ez a pillanat ereje. A TE erőd!  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Lehet ennél szebben is fogalmazni?


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Nem hiszem.


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Én sem!


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Az a szeretet ami önző, nem az igaz szeretet. Ha képes vagy úgy adni és csak adni, hogy nem várhatsz és nem is kapsz viszont semmit, akkor elmondhatod magadról, hogy tudsz igazán szeretni  (Imeonh)


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Szeretetem végtelen [/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Imeonh)[/FONT]


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

barcafun írta:


> Nem hiszem.



Köszönöm szépen


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

"Igazán nevetni: ez a legtökéletesebb szépítőszer!"


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

A humorérzék mentőöv az élet hullámain.


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Csak a szép dolgokra szabad emlékezni!


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Mindig tudd, hogy mik a céljaid, mert ha egyszer elhatározod magad akkor az úgy is lesz! Ha úgy döntesz képes vagy rá, akkor sikerülni fog, ha meg úgy hogy te ezt úgysem tudod megcsinálni, akkor bizony nem...  (Imeonh)


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Az időt nem lehet elmondani, csak az eseményeket.


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Nincs honvágy?


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Egyetértés,szeretet vezéreljen tégedet!


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

A gondolataink nem mi vagyunk: azok csak a vendégeink. TE döntöd el, hogy melyiket engeded be és adsz neki otthont, és hogy melyiket nem.  (Imeonh)


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

A pénz nem boldogít!(de jó,ha van)


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

A tetteink azok, amik a dolgokat mozgásba hozzák.


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Ezekkel kell élnünk.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Élj meg minden pillanatot annak legbensőbb teljességében. A legfájdalmasabbakat éppúgy, mint a leggyönyörűségesebbeket.  (Imeonh)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## barcafun (2010 Május 28)

Üdv Kanada!!!


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Már mint a tetteinkkel.


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Néha milyen bonyolult az egyszerű.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Dönts úgy, hogy végre leteszed a terheid. Meglásd, megdöbbentő mennyi szemetet cipeltél magaddal az évek során!  (Imeonh)


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

A szükségesnél mindig csak 1 kevéssel több az elegendő.


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Amit az ember elrendez, azt felforgatják a körülmények.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

[FONT=&quot]*Fénnyé válni, Tündérré lenni nem tündérmese. Csak a lélekfejlődés egy útja. Aki a szívével lát, jól lát. Kristálytisztán, hiszen TündérSzeme van: TündérLétben él. Ami maga a varázslat  (Imeonh)*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Vezetgetjük egymást, bár még nem tudni, merrefelé tartunk.


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

*TündérLét* blog (akit érdekel): http://imeonh.freeblog.hu/


----------



## Imeonh (2010 Május 28)

Köszönöm, hogy megoszthattam veletek a gondolataim, és hálával fogadtam a tieiteket


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Fény nélkül nincsen árnyék


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

De a fény nem felelős az árnyék létéért


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

A rossz hír gyorsan terjed, míg a jót sosem siettetik


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Semmi sem rossz, vagy haszontalan. Minden dolog a maga helyén a legjobb.


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

A hiba akkora, amekkora galibát okoz


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Ami belül ragyog, az kívülről is látható.


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Mindig azt mondd, amit mondanod kell, ne azt, amit mások szeretnének hallani!


----------



## szottyos (2010 Május 28)

Nincs tökéletes virág, mert minden virág tökéletes


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

123


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Az ember számára nem elérhető dolgokhoz mindig nagyobb vonzerő társul, mint a már meglévőkhöz.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Előfordul, hogy amire vágysz, ott van az orrod előtt. Csak ki kell nyitnod a szemed, hogy észrevedd.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Az embernek sóvárognia kell valami után ahhoz, hogy becstelen legyen.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

A vágy a rabságban élők legnagyobb ellensége.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

A szobámban ledőlök az ágyamra és bámulom a plafont, amíg rá nem jövök, milyen szánalmas, és kinyitom az éjjeliszekrényemen hagyott könyvet. Elmerülök a sztoriban: fiú és lány, egymásnak teremtve, időtlen szerelemben. Bárcsak beléphetnék a könyvbe és ott lehetnék örökké, hogy az ő életüket éljem.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Nem bűn többre vágyni, mint amennyit felajánlottak.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Fárasztó mindig csak kívánni, és soha ki nem elégülni.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Különös, hogy mikor gyerek voltam, a nagyokhoz igyekeztem hasonló lenni, s amióta nem vagyok gyermek, gyakran gyerekhez szeretnék hasonlítani.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Ezerszer kedvem támadt megfogni a kezét, és ezerszer nem csináltam semmit.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Bár újra gyerek lehetnék! Aki csak nevet a fájdalmon, és nem siránkozik rajta. Ennyire megváltoztam?


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

A jó dolgoknak véletlenül, meglepetésszerűen kell megtörténniük velünk. Ha valami után nagyon vágyakozunk, úgy járunk, mint az, aki túl erősen szorít magához egy léggömböt: az álom egyszer csak kipukkan, s darabkái a semmibe hullanak.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Ahol én vagyok a láng, te légy a szén! Ahol én vagyok a harmat, te légy a víz!


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Bár bánat a szívnek távoli dolgok után vágyódni, vágyaidat ne tekintsd hiábavalónak: ami mára megvalósult, tegnap még képzelet volt.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

El lehet terelni a folyót, dacolni lehet a tenger viharaival, meg lehet hódítani földeket, országokat, le lehet győzni a legvadabb bikát, de tiszta lélekkel tiszta társra lelni a legnehezebb ezen a világon.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első  réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Olyan ember társaságára vágyom, aki együtt tud érezni velem, akinek a szeme válaszolni tud a tekintetemre.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Idővel belátja az ember, hogy a gyönyör a lélek vagyona, és semmivel sem hízelgőbb, ha a gyönyörért szeretik az embert, mintha a vagyonáért.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Nyisd ki a szíved valakinek, és ő jól megszívat! Talán egyszerűbb, ha senkit sem engedünk be.


----------



## Neryssa (2010 Május 28)

Igazán boldog csak akkor vagyok, ha nincs senkim. Az egyedüllét sokkal jobb annál, mint magányosan vergődni egy kapcsolatban. Sajnos nincsenek már illúzióim ezzel kapcsolatban.


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

sziasztok


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 2. hozzászólás


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 3. hozzászólás


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 4. hozzászólás


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez az 5. hozzászólás


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 6. hozzá


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 7. hozzá


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 8. hozzá


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 9. hozzá


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 10. hozzá


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 11


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

ez a 12


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## momka (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

nekem a 9.


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

jól haladok


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

12. h ozzá olás


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

13.


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

14. még 6


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

15. még 5


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

16. még 4


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

17. még 3


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

18. még 2


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

19. még 1


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

20. még 0


----------



## Feihung (2010 Május 28)

meglett a 20 de még mindig nem tok letölteni é s azt írja ki kell 20 norrrmális???


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Már van 11 hozzászólásom de mindjárt felébred a gyerek és tul lassu a net hogy tovább böngésszek a forumok kozott.


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Ja rosszul todtam 12 volt ez már 14.


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Mire jo ez a 20 hozzászólás feltétel ha csak itt zagyvázunk?


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Éhes vagyok.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

wow tetszik ez a téma nem tudtam volna 20at írni


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Na most akkor valami hosszut irok hogy elteljen az a 20 másodperc. Mondjuk leirom hogy most épp elbujt a nap.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

egyébként nem úgy volt h hasznos dolgokat kell írni?


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Hello dracory! Hol van aza az Atkár?


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## Kriszek (2010 Május 28)

Köszi a topicot!


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

The sun is shining!


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

Never and always


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

To be or not to be....that is the question.......learning


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

Lol


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

Thank you...


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)

....so much
tia777

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 28)

Kössz a tippet


----------



## tia777 (2010 Május 28)




----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 28)

*egy*

1


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 28)

*és még egy*


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 28)

*4*

:d


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

Akkor most visszaszámolok.


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## msekr (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

*zene*

sziasztok


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

hajrá zene után hajtok


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

ugyis meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

bár nem értem mi értelme van ennek


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

de kell a zenei alap


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

mindenhol kerestem


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

és egyedül itt találtam emg


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

esküvőre kell


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

remélem meglesz


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

hánynál tartok??


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

talán a felénél


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

előre is bocsi mindenkitől


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

aki ezeket a sorokat olvassa


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

látszólag semmi értelme


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

de mégis van


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*1*

1


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*2*

2


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

még turós bélest is eszek


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*7*

7


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*8*

8


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

más is próbálkozik?


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

én legalább irok is valamit


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*bizony 9*


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

hánynál tartokí?


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*ez egy fura szabály 10*

10 :12:


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*whatever 11*

11


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

megvan!!


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*13 és te?*

13


----------



## Maric0501 (2010 Május 28)

azért még egyet sok sikert fiuk-lányok


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*14 beubeu*

kiss


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*15 mikor lesz már vége?*

15


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*már csak 4 van hátra 16*


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*még 3 uff ... 17*

17


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*18 18 18*

18


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*18 megint uhhh*

18


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*19*

Ez érdekes


----------



## Kolduló Renegát (2010 Május 28)

*20*

megvan a hússsssssz!!!!!:neutral:


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Egy gyors hozzászólást ide is pattintanék - sajnos a húsz hozzászólás könyörtelenül szorongat.


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Ide jön egy villanygitár!


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Ide meg egy répatorta.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Elkezdem én is begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

NÉGYSOROS VERS,
melyet Villon halálítélete szélére írt

Francia vagyok Párizs városából,
mely lábam alatt a piszkos mélybe vész,
s most méterhosszan lógok egy nyárfaágról,
és nyakamon érzem, hogy seggem míly nehéz.


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Teleszkópos rántotthús


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

még nagyon az elején


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Mikor érek már a végére?


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Hirtelen haragú málnalekvár


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Még 15


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Legyen ez a hetedik.


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Virgonc nyolcas.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Tetszenek a hozzászólásaid K laci72


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Tevéket terelő kilencedik.


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Igyekszem, kedves Balázs, igyekszem; kiütközik a verejték a homlokomon az erőfeszítéstől, így a szükséges mennyiség felénél.


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Balkanyaros kiflik.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

7 zőldűl a rét


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Zzzzutty!!! Máris tizenkettő!


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Szúnyogirtás hozott porszívóval.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

8 Leesett a polc


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Félbarna kenyér; Minőségét megőrzi: VASÁRNAP-ig


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Hajtogassunk papírcsákót!


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

mindjárt 10


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Gyors tizenhatos.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Elértem a felét


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Ó, hát hiszen, dejszen, nahiszen, nolámcsak,
érzem a 17. hozzászólás finoman pofáncsap.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

még van kilec


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Meglesz ez, csak rá kellett jönni a "forszára".


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

Téglagyári megálló és Mirr-murr, a kandúr.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

na még 8


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

És itt a bűvös huszadik, köszönöm, és hát elnézést a partizánkodásért.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

még 7


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

még6


----------



## K_laci72 (2010 Május 28)

/Me balra el.


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

már van 15


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Közeledik a vég


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Még 40m


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Még3


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Újabb hozzászólásgyűjtő akció


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Az utolsó 20 m


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Másodikos koromban,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

három gyors kört futottunk


----------



## Balazs632 (2010 Május 28)

Itt a cél


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

nagyjából négy perc alatt.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Néha öt perc is volt persze,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

de a gyakorlás hatott,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

hétről-hétre jobb eredményt értünk el.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Nyolcas lett a kerekében az üldözéstől, aki utol akart érni minket!


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Kilencen az Eltére mentek,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

de már az első évben megtizedelték őket,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

sosem jutottak be a nemzeti kezdő 11-be.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Tucatnyi alkalommal próbálkoztak újra meg újra,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

míg egy szerencsés napon, péntek 13-án behívták őket egy edzőtáborba.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Két héten át, a 14 nap 24 órájában gyakoroltak, gyakoroltak,


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

majd a 15. napon így szóltak az edzőhöz:


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

- Feri bátyám, van egy rekesz sörünk, de csak nyolcat tudtunk meginni, mi legyen a maradékkal?


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

- Nyolcat? Én itt tizenhetet látok, jómadarak!


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Na de nem baj, gyorsan besegített, elvégre ő is elmúlt már 18 éves.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Kedvet kaptak persze a többiek is, nem voltak ők se jobbak, se rosszabbak - mondhatni az egyik tizenkilenc, a másik egy híján huszonegy


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

akarom mondani: húsz, hoppábocsánat.


----------



## yentl (2010 Május 28)

Ezzel vége is a kis tábori történetnek, mindenkinek köszönöm a türelmét, már itt sem vagyok.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

hát ez szupi!!


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Tényleg csak ennyi lenne?


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

még csak háromnál járok


----------



## Konkretcsavo (2010 Május 28)

Furcsa, 21 hsz-el és 2 évnyi reggel sem enged semmit csinálni....


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

na hogy ne legyen olyan uncsi....


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

rövid bölcsességek...


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Merni tudó szíveké a világ!


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Sohasem cselekszik helyesen az, aki rögtön hisz másoknak!


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Hogyha kezedben pénz van, biztos szél viszi bárkád.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Ki semmitől se tart, túlbecsüli magát.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Vetélytárs a vetélytársnak sosem barátja...


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Az első érzés mindig a legtermészetesebb.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Rövid az igazság szava, a hazugság beszéde hosszú.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Jobban őrizkedj a barát irigységétől, mint az ellenség ármányaitól.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Háborúban az embereket a kard, békében a fényűzés sebzi meg.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

A hallgatást soha, a beszédet gyakran megbánjuk.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Míg szerencsés vagy, sok lesz a barátod.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

Aki keres, talál.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

A hatalom azé, akiben a tömegek hisznek.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Aki óhajt és remél, az már a jövőben él.


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

Aki nem tud titkot tartani, szeretni sem tud!


----------



## Tinkerbell78 (2010 Május 28)

S végül...És befejeztem! THX a türelmet!

A megszokás következtében még a legragyogóbb tehetség is veszít magából!


----------



## tilda48 (2010 Május 28)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm a tanácsot


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

Egyetlen ember apró döntése is szétsugárzik a világban, és mint mint láthatatlan szál, beleszövődik a történelem végeláthatatlan szőnyegébe, formálva azt.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

Minden végben benne van egy új kezdet lehetősége.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

Nem tudod mit rejt a sorsod

Mosolyt hoz-e vagy könnyeket

Tanuld meg hát feledni a rosszat

S őrizd meg a boldog perceket!

/Hemingway/


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

2
Ami fáj, az nevel.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

1
Egy ember halála tragédia, milliók halála statisztika.


----------



## dracory (2010 Május 28)

és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom köszi zsuzsanna03


----------



## balics (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## balics (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## balics (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## balics (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## balics (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## hajnal. (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok.


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

*első*

a


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

*szia*



hajnal. írta:


> Sziasztok.


 szia


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

*szia*

hajnal ott vagy?


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

*1*

gondoltam hamarabb összejön a 20 hozzászólás ha beszélgetünk


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

na


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

nem


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

baj


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

,


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

akkor


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

is


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

meg


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

lesz


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

a


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

üzenet


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

.


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

Szval ez lesz a tizen8.


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

Lassan haladok előre.


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

://:


----------



## gammma (2010 Május 28)

*21*

Mindenkinek köszönöm a türelmét.


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

n


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

ccc


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

c


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

cc


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

yxcyxc


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

yxcy


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

í


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

íc


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

sdf


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

jk


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

ghg


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

jh


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

áéű


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

ghj


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

éé


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

éé
ő


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

sddsdsds


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

oéál


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

űá


----------



## sambi (2010 Május 28)

éűűé


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

A könyvek igazi ritkaságok.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Imádok olvasni, ha időm engedi.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Könyvmoly lennék? Lehet.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

A vicces az még, hogy a testvérem Kanadában él már vagy 20 éve.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Lehet, hogy őt is megtalálom itt a fórumon?


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Érdekes lehetőségeket kínál az internet, csak meg kell találni.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Tudom, ez nem túl eredeti gondolat. De most ennyi tellett tőlem.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Véletlenszerű betűk helyett jobban szeretem a többé-kevésbe értelmes mondatokat. Ha nem baj.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

A jó zenét is szeretem és a jó filmeket is.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Holnap sütiket fogok sütni, túrós pogácsát és almás pitét.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Vasárnap vendégek jönnek, szóval ezért fogok sütni, különben nem nagyon szoktam.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Torta is lesz.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Csokikrémes diótorta, ha valakit érdekel, megadhatom a receptet is.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Még a nagymamámtól tanultam.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon finom. Eddig mindenkinek ízlett, aki megkóstolta.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Kicsit fura, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell ahhoz, hogy teljes jogú tagként lehessen használni ezt a fórumot.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Igaz, máshol is találkoztam már hasonló korlátozással.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Nem nagy probléma.


----------



## Valika56 (2010 Május 28)

Itt is van már a huszadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

Szerintem


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

azért


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

lehetett


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

volna


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

egyszerűbb


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

jobb


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

könnyebb


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

megoldást


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

is


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

választani!


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

Ráadásul


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

ez


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

a


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

20


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

másodperces


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

várakoztatás


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

egy


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

büntetéssel


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

is felér.


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

Bocs, hogy összevissza fecsegtem, csak a 20 hozzászólást akartam gyorsan letudni.


----------



## azsrej (2010 Május 28)

Ezer bocsánat mindenkitől. Örülök, hogy köztetek lehetek.


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Ez nagyon jó....


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Nekem nagyon sok fejtörést okozott,


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

hogy hogy is oldjam mindezt meg....


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

De így már 4 megvan....


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Az imént jöttem be a kertből


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

tiszta tragédia ez a sok eső...., gyomlálni kellene, de csak gyúrmázni tudok.


----------



## bubblepop (2010 Május 28)

köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget! nagyon jófejek vagytok, és bocs, h csak számolásra futotta tőlem


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

A hangyákról és szúnyogokról nem is beszélve....


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

A jobb karom centinként tele van hangyacsípésekkel, a jobb homlokomon 2 óriási szúnyogcsípés... és még egy csomó máshol...


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Ez nekem a tízedik bejegyzésem.... ünnepeljünk együtt.


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Nem gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen könnyen meg lehet szerezni


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Ugye, attól még, hogy így szerzem meg őket nem fognak kiutasítani az oldalról....


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon szeretem a virágokat, rengeteg virágom van.


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

14 - a legbüszkébb a hibiszkuszomra vagyok, ami nagyon sokat fejlődött mostanában


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

15 barackszínű virágjai vannak, amik olyanok, mintha triplák lennének.


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

16- a cserepes virágokat sokkal jobban szeretem, mint a vágottat.


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

17 - szerintem minden virág a saját törzsén a legszebb.


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

már amelyiknek van "törzse"


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Most látom csak, hogy van üzenet számláló...


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

én ,meg itt töröm magam ezzel a számolgatással


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

És húsz! - vagyis tíz - tiszta víz....


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

teljes tag vagyok!


----------



## Annaszusz11 (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon jó érzés!

Puszi mindenkinek - és köszönöm ezt a könnyű lehetőséget!


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Olvass a jövőbe!


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

*A Kozmosz és a Galaktika Fantasztikus Könyvek sorozat 1-20-ig, kiadási sorrendben*


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Isaac Asimov _A halhatatlanság halála_ (1969


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Fred Hoyle Osszián küldetése (1969)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Karinthy Frigyes A delejes halál (1969)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Abe Kóbó A negyedik jégkorszak (1969)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Dmitrij Bilenkin – Anatolij Dnyeprov Hullámverés a Marson – Bíbormúmia (1969)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Krzysztof Boruń Antivilág (1969)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Brian Aldiss Szürkeszakáll (1970)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Clifford D. Simak A város (1970)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Mihail Jemcev – Jeremej Parnov Világlélek (1970)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Cserna József Dráma a Holdon (1970)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Szepes Mária Surayana élő szobrai (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Zsoldos Péter A feladat (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

René Barjavel Az óvatlan utazó (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Pierre Boulle A majmok bolygója (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Isaac Asimov Alapítvány (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Csernai Zoltán Atleóntisz (1971)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Italo Calvino Kozmikomédia (1972)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Isaac Asimov Alapítvány és Birodalom (1972)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Jorge Luis Borges Körkörös romok (1972)


----------



## drkotasz (2010 Május 28)

Laczkó Géza Holdbéli Dávid csodálatos tapasztalatai a Földön (1972)


----------



## kiralykati (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon köszönöm a szép verset.A nagylányom most ballag, szükségünk is van rá.


----------



## kiralykati (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon tetszik


----------



## kiralykati (2010 Május 28)

Jó lenne, ha már olvashatnám, éppen negyedikes a lányom...


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

*jó ez a lehetőség*

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

67


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

fvs


----------



## pannicsajszi (2010 Május 28)

Hogy fogok én összesezdni 20 hozzászólást?..jó kérdés


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

valami


----------



## pannicsajszi (2010 Május 28)

De még jó. hogy van egy ilyen topic is


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

18
már közel a 20...


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

ra-ra-rasputin


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

19
én ezért számolom...


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

még 8 van hátra


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

már csak 7


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

20
juhúú


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

már csak 6 van hátra


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

már csak 5 és meg van a bűvös húsz


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

még 4 és végzek ezzel is


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

21


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

már csak 3 van hátra


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

lehet, hogy elszámoltam valahol, még mindig nem enged letölteni...


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

2...és robban


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

1 nem csak a 20 hozzászólás kell hanem az is, hogy minimum 48 órája tag legyél


----------



## IlianFarkas (2010 Május 28)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## karchy (2010 Május 28)

Olyan bizonytalan vagyok! Vagy mégsem?


----------



## rodam1 (2010 Május 28)

helló


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

á fáradt vagyok az ilyesmihez ezért csak gyorsan össze írok mindent


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

hú


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

azt nem mondták hogy itt tényleg ennyit kell várni


----------



## csemike (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok, valójában


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

emberek ti ezt hogy bírtátok ki?


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

egy könyvet szeretnék


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

ááá


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

letölteni, úgyhogy előre is


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

remélem az a könyv tényleg meg ér ennyi szenvedést


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

elnézést amiért terhelem


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

b


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

a rendszert


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

Amúgy én is őszintén remélem hogy megéri


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

bár hozzá kell tennem, hogy nem szabad semmi magas irodalomra gondolni,


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

különben te mit keresel itt?


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

szigorúan értéktelen tucatműről van szó, viszont


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

ezt hogy érted?


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

gondoltam akkor beszélgesünk még itt tökölünk


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

milyen tucat mű?


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

na mindegy


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

na nem teszik a pofám akor nem kő hozám szóni


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

ja vagy úgy, már egy pillanatra azt hittem, zavarok  tudod ilyen mi a f*szt keresel itt jelleggel, de örülök hogy nem ez a helyzet


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Wooo


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

héj nyugi már, lassult a net egy pillanatra, nem kell megsértődni


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Megint csak WOOOO!!


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

ez az elköldés gomb megőőőő
rit


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

szóval a könyv a menekülő ember stephen kingtől, fenn is van, most rovom le a 20 hozzászólást a fórum oltárán


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

én nem sértödtem meg


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

igen szerintem is király


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

ennek igazán örülök


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Hiány cikk az interneten a midi és az mp3 zenei alapok nagyon jó lenne ha lenn e minél több ilyen oldal.


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

hát igen 
ezt fellehet fogni áldozatnak is


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

szóval ha már itthon kell ülnöm és elvileg tanulnom a vizsgákra, akkor időnként egy kis ponyvával akarom megszakítani a szenvedést


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

ahogy érzitek


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

és te mit keresel?


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

*1*

1


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

de mondjuk akkor egy cipőben járunk


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

hú már vészesen közelít a bűvös húszas


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Mid, Mp3 zenei alapokat


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

a multiorgazmusos férfi című művet


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

és egyre közelebb van


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

*1*

1


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

a címéből ítélve zseniális lehet


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

mindjárt


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

és kéremszépen itt a vége


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

az is


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## feketehun (2010 Május 28)

na bónusznak csupán kedvtelésképpen még egy


----------



## bözsi55 (2010 Május 28)

na nézzük akó csá


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

1. Mondjuk ennyi erővel meg is lehetne szüntetni ezt a minimum 20 hsz-es dolgot...


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## owl (2010 Május 28)

Vegre: 20!


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Grat


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

Über frankó


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## JCsaba (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

k


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

j


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

jjk


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

i


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

é


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

op


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

popo


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

űl


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

.-


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

úé


----------



## farag (2010 Május 28)

oipuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

1


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

2


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

3


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

4


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

5


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

6


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

7


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

8


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

9


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

10


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

11


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

12


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

13


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

14


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

15


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

16


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

17


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

18


----------



## Vocaloidhun (2010 Május 28)

19


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 28)

*Hali*

Kivanok szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 28)

:88:


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

tegnap leszedtem a blur nevű játékot és a pálya betöltésénél mindig megáll


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

nemtom mi lehet a baja


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

valakinek valami ötlete?


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

gamelnék már vele


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

hahóó! valaki beszélgessen velem


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

blablabla


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

nyuszi ül a fűben


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

szépen szundikálva


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

nyuszi talán beteg vagy


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 28)

*asd*

unalom van


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

*asd*

ads


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Az ivásra való várakozás a legnehezebb minden várakozás közül. Inkább vár az ember hóban-fagyban öt óra hosszán át a vonatra, mintsem öt percet az ivásra.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Nem mondhatjuk a napnak, hogy süss többet. Vagy az esőnek, hogy ess kevesebbet.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Ha hinnél, tudnád, a Nap nem csak lenyugszik, de másnap újra fölkel.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Jobb részegnek és vidámnak lenni, mint józannak és kedvtelennek.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

A bontás mindig könnyebb, mint az építés.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

A sötét éjszaka - dióhéjba zárt nappal.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Nem kívánhatod meg, ami már úgyis a tied.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Soha ne kövesd el ugyanazt a butaságot kétszer, hiszen elég nagy a választék!


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Az elegancia nem azt jelenti, hogy észrevesznek, hanem azt, hogy emlékeznek rád.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Ha nem fognám fel tréfásan az életet, most sírnék.


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

*asd*

jogos


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

Nem azért nevetünk, mert örülünk, hanem azért örülünk, mert nevetünk.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

hahóóó embeer a holdon!!!!


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

*asd*

győztél


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

ha a holdon nem is de a gép előtt mindenképpen


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

kit győztem?Mit győztem?


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

asdf jklé gépírás alapja


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

ember a földön!!!!


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

csak hülyültem


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

még 4szer beszólok és angolosan távozom..


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

én komoly maradtam.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

nna még kettő.


----------



## puppi (2010 Május 29)

izééé...1. vagyis megvan!Heuréka!!!!Mégis mozog a föööööld


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

grat


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

nekem is mindjárt késsz


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

nah még 1 kicsi


----------



## McMuthee (2010 Május 29)

nah meg is volnánk már csak 1 napot kell várni XDXD


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Barátra csak úgy találasz ha te is az vagy! sziasztok


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Megtanulni élni nem más,mint megtanulni elengedni
(Buddha)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Csakis folyamatos gyakorlással szilárdulnak meg szokásaink,
és csakis így tudunk elszántan ellenállni negatív hajlamainknak.
(Buddha)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Az erő nem a fizikai képességekből fakad.
A legyőzhetetlen akarat a forrása.
(Buddha)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A fiatalság mércéje nem az életkor, hanem a szellem és a lélek állapota: az akarat- és képzelőerő, az érzelmek intenzitása, a jókedv és a kalandvágy győzelme a lustaságon.
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A gondolkodásról való lemondás a szellem csődje.
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.
(Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A világegyetem káosz, mégis racionális törvények uralják.
(Albert Einstein)
*
*


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

_Amiben az emberi elme hinni tud_, azt meg is tudja valósítani.” 
(Napoleon Hill).


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A sikeres ember az alatt az idő alatt halad előre, amit mások  elpazarolnak.
(Henry Ford)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A különbség a sikertelen és a sikeres ember között nem feltétlenül a tehetség, hanem a kitartás.(Adam J Jakson)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Lassan haladok, de sosem hátrafelé.
(Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.
(Ady Endre)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Az a feladatunk, hogy segítsük és támogassuk, nem pedig, hogy elítéljük egymást.
(Danielle Steel


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Pesszimista az, aki panaszkodik a zajra, amikor a lehetőség kopogtat.
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Ne a külső alapján ítélj; ismerd meg az igazi énjét, ami mögötte húzódik.
(Tsubasa Chronicle C film)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

A képzeletedből élj, ne a tapasztalataidból!
(Sthepen R Covey)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Ha tudunk anélkül kívánni, hogy aggódnánk miatta, minden kívánságunk azonnal teljesül.
(Barbel Mohr)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Az embert annyira becsülik, amennyire önmagát becsüli!
(Rakovszky Zsuzsa)


----------



## Targoncás (2010 Május 29)

Ezek a csodálatos idézetek legyen mindenki hasznára köszönöm!


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

*zuiui*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


iuuzizuuiui


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

*iiiiii*

iiiiii


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

iioioioiioioioioi


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

oioioio


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

ioioiuuiu


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

Ennek mi értelme van hogy kell 21 hülyeség?


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

Bon bon alap zenére lennem szükségem.


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

Mégegyszer válassz engem zenéje


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

Hol találom?????


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

Ne ezem kívül még egy hozzászólásra van szükség, De miért?


----------



## sanko78 (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

a


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

b


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

Lehet sokat csalódtál és soha többé nem leszel szerelemes. De bármikor dönthetsz úgy, hogy Szeretni fogsz egy másik embert.


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

s


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

sda


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

asdfff


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

Köszi az ablakot.


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

55


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

66


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

77


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

88


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

99


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## Rhyagelle (2010 Május 29)

,


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris lesz egy hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris lesz 2 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris lesz 3 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris lesz 4 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 5 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 6 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 7 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 8 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 9 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

Nekem is.


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

Végre


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

sikerült


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

megtalálni


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 10 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

gyermekkorom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 11 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 12 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 13 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

egyik


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

kedvenc


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 14 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

könyvét,


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 15 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

amit


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 16 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 17 hozzászólásom


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 18 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

már


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 19 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

legalább


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

-szor


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

Hát köszi a tippet, máris van 21 hozzászólásom


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

el-


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

-ol-


----------



## bigacsiga001 (2010 Május 29)

-vastam


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## sstvv (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Kellemes napot kívánok Mindenkinek


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

most akkor számolok


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon tartalmas ez az oldal


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget az oldal fenntartóinak, vezetőinek és mindenkinek


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Még egy kis számtan


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Remélem lassan csak összejön a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

a számláló szerint ez a 16. bejegyzés


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

már 17


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

lassan 20


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

ezen kívűl még 1


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

és ez a 20. )


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Biztos, ami biztos, legyen ráadás is


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

esetleg még 1


----------



## teknoc53 (2010 Május 29)

Igy talán már biztosan megvan a 20 bejegyzés


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Én Budapesten élek.
Szeretem Kanadát, mert egy szép és hatalmas ország


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A lányom 2006-ba volt Wancuverben


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Félve vágott bele, de szomoruan jött haza.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A nagynénikéje fogadta és látta vendégül 2 hónapig.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Budapest reméljük ujra szép és tiszta lesz.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

53 éves vagyok.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Üdvözlöm Pintyit, Wancuverben.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Már 3 éve


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Van egy szép kutyám


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Alaszkai malamut.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Imádom Máté Péter zenéjét.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Zoránt is ide sorolom.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Bikini, Edda, Omega - ez az én multam .


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Sokat esik az eső nálunk.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A filmekben a romantikus filmeket szeretem.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A Sci-fi- hideglelés.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Történelmi filmeket keresek.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Láttátok a Báthory Erszébetről készült filmet?


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A német rendezés nem nagyon tetszett,


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

A másik rendezés igen,


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Báthory - a legenda másik arca(2008)


----------



## Newlifer (2010 Május 29)

köszönöm a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## doris3 (2010 Május 29)

Kedves Zsuzsanna 03
Köszönöm a jótanácsot.


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

Köszi a lehetőséget!
Már régen reggeltem, de még soha nem töltöttem le semmit, most talán összejön!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

Thx!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

Demjén Ferenc - Honfoglalás (Kell Még Egy Szó) - instrumental.mp3
ezt keresem


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

megtaláltam


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

hamarosan töltöm is!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

Király az oldal!


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

...sok minden csak itt található!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

köszönet érte!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

12 márcsak 8


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

már 3 éve tag vagyok


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

nah ez a 10 hozzászólásom!


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

visszaszámolás indul:


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

a


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## fruzsee14 (2010 Május 29)

20 azuccsó


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

3....2


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## bruce360 (2010 Május 29)

...és magva! Köszi! )


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 29)

*20*

Sziasztok! Én csak a 20 hozzászólást szeretném összehozni.Ezért is elnézést kérek.Köszönöm:hollywoodoo


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## jfricz (2010 Május 29)

Akkor ez a huszadik


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

1
utolsó!


----------



## jfricz (2010 Május 29)

Nekem már megvolt a húsz, meg a két nap, mégsme nézhettem meg, amit akartam. Ez a 21.


----------



## Fhsdhf (2010 Május 29)

.


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

*akkor*

kezdjük az elején semmi off csak egy grimasz :d:d:d:sad::razz:


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

Hajrá magyarország, hajrá magyarok


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

ejnye ez a csúnya CAPS node sebaj!


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

blablablablablablablabla


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

hehehehehehehe ez vicces de gyarapszik...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

mármint a szám...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

az ujjam meg dagad...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

az óra meg ketyeg, meg a 20mp-et is ki kell várnom


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

végülis ez nem cset....hihi


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

nah akkor most vagyunk félidőben


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

este játszunk a németekkel, remélem jó jesz...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

haladunk, haladunk, de még nem tom meddig jutok...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

megy ez, csak leketyeg lassan


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

kell még a hozzászólás


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

hozzászólnék magamhoz szia én ....


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

és még mondják, hogy nem vagyok skizofrén?


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

ööööööööööö kifogytam volna a témából?


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

addig már csak nem aljasodom....


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

hogy csak úgy összevissza püföljem, a billentyűzetet...


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

bár ha belegondolok, hogy ezt rajtam kívül senki nem fogja olvasni....


----------



## kicsigago (2010 Május 29)

csupa öröm volt magamnak írni, és köszönöm.....


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 29)

*20*

20


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

Nekem ez már a harmadik...hehe


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

Most szívassalak?


----------



## M.Lotti (2010 Május 29)

Tévedsz "kicsigago"... én olvastam a hozzászólásaidat és jót mulattam rajtuk


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

Na jó, még egy pár üzivel...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

nem így gondoltam,


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

ki hitte volna...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

én ott se voltam...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

vagyis épp pislogtam...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

jaj, ez még mindig csak a 9.....nem, ez már a tizedik lesz.


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

mindehol alulról kell építkezni


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

úgy látszik, ez itt is így van.


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

Az előző munkahelyemen 2,5 év ment el ezzel


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

bezzeg itt...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

20 másodperc, 20 klikkelés elég lesz.


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

na már csak pár nekifutás...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

hehe...


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

18181818118


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)

egy híján 2o


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

szpveronika írta:


> :..:://:


Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

macamama írta:


> Ez dal, vagy vers?


Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szuper!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon aranyos kis vers!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

marchello írta:


> Versek ballagáshoz


Szuper!


----------



## kukkati (2010 Május 29)




----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

jó!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Aranyos!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon kis kedves Versek!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Ügyes!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon Klasz!


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

köszi


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Jó, jó, jó!!!!!!


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

ennek mi értelme


----------



## Holdfény12 (2010 Május 29)

Aranyos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

zsdgyi


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

minyá


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

i


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

ja


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

vernusz


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

zsgyi


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

kagda


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

iz


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

dalnyih


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

meszty


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

zsoltie


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

dazsgyi


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

A tanulmányi úton Párizsban tartózkodó Robert Langdon szimbólumkutatót telefonon riasztják egy késő esti órán. A Louvre idős kurátorát meggyilkolták a múzeumban, és érthetetlen kódot találtak a holtteste mellett. Miközben Langdon és Sophie Neveu, a tehetséges francia titkosírás-szakértő a rejtvény megoldásán dolgozik, elképedten fedezik fel a rejtett utalások nyomát Leonardo da Vinci műveiben - noha ezeket az utalásokat mindenki láthatja, a festő zseniálisan álcázta őket...
A Da Vinci-kód egyszerre villámgyors, intelligens és többrétegű; részletek sokasága és alapos kutatások hitelesítik. Az első oldalaktól a váratlan és elképesztő végkifejletig Dan Brown bestsellerszerző már megint mesterien bonyolítja a történetet.


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

Frank W. Abagnale, alias Frank Williams, Robert Conrad, Frank Adams és Robert Monjo a világ legpofátlanabb szélhámosa, hamisítója, imposztora és menekülőművésze. Rövid, de annál tartalmasabb bűnözői karrierje során, még nagykorúsága elérése előtt egyenruhát öltött, és Pan Am-pilótának, majd rezidens felügyelő orvosnak adta ki magát. Diploma nélkül ügyészkedett, szociológiát tanított az egyetemen, és 2,4 millió dollárt kaszált hamis csekkjeivel. Huszonhat ország rendőrsége körözte, majd hosszú éveket töltött francia, svéd és amerikai börtönökben. Lenyűgöző könyve nyomán Steven Spielberg forgatott filmet, amelyben Leonardo DiCaprio alakítja a főszerepet.


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

Maradjon a családban!
Benito Giovanninak nyoma veszett.
Chas Giovanni Tello, a gengszter verőlegény, és az Újvilágbéli Giovannik tagja színre lép. Las Vegasba küldik, ahol találkozik a család Óvilágbeli sarjával, Isabellel, aki szintén szeretné megtalálni Benitót.
Azonban hamarosan az össze nem illő páros olyan ügyekbe keveredik, amelyeket egyikük sem képes felfogni. Benito felkutatását háttérbe szorítja a Bostonban kitörni készülő szekták közötti háború. Emögött pedig egy még ennél is hatalmasabb fenyegetés tornyosul - amely a család árulásokkal teli múltjából tör elő, és az egész Giovanni klán létét fenyegeti.
A sorozat egy monumentális, 13 kötetből álló felfedezőútra visz minket a Vértestvérek tiltott világába. Most folytatódik az, ami a Toreádor klánregényben elkezdődött. A végkifejlet pedig meghatározó lesz a világ minden emberi és nem emberi lényének sorsára nézve.


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

Öt éve él már Arthur Dent magányosan az őskori Földön, amikor Ford Prefect újra megjelenik, s ezzel egy csapásra felpezsdül körülötte az élet. A tér-idő hullámait meglovagolva egy londoni krikettpályára, és egyúttal egy galaxisközi háború kellős közepébe csöppennek. Újból útrakelnek Szlartibartfaszttal együtt, hogy megmentsék az Univerzumot a pusztulástól.
Réges-rég, a távoli Krikket bolygón elkészült az első krikketi űrhajó. A bolygó urait - a világukat körülvevő Porfellegen áthatolva - mélységesen megdöbbentette az új felfedezés: nincsenek egyedül a Galaxisban. Eszeveszetten pusztítani kezdték a más létformákat. A Bolygóközi Tanács kénytelen volt Kron-stop időzárat vonni Krikket köré. Nyitja, a krikketkapura kísértetiesen emlékeztető Wikket Kulcs, szétszóródott a Világegyetemben. A gyilkos robotokkal felszerelt hadihajó felforgatja a fél Univerzumot, hogy visszaszerezzék a Kulcs öt alkotóelemét...


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

"Földlakók figyelem! Amint azt nyilván önök is tudják, a Galaxis külső területeinek fejlesztését célzó tervek megkövetelik, hogy hiperűr-bekötőutat építsünk az önök Naprendszerén keresztül. Sajnálatos módon az önök bolygólya egyike azoknak, melyek szanálásra kerülnek. A folyamat két földi percnél valamivel kevesebbet vesz igénybe. Köszönöm a figyelmüket."
Ha előállna az a módfelett kellemetlen helyzet, hogy valamely bolygót - jóllehet kozmikus érdekből - lebontanak alólunk, még kapóra jöhet a GALAXIS Útikalauz stopposoknak című kézikönyv. segít eligazodni. Főleg, ha betartjuk a mottóját. Így hangzik:
NE ESS PÁNIKBA!


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)

*15*

15


----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

A könyv, ami egészen új értelmet ad a "trilógia" szónak!
Könnyen kedvét szegheti az embernek, ha a szülőbolygóját felrobbantják. Pláne, ha a helyzetet tovább súlyosbítja, hogy űrhajója egy távoli, Bob-félő bolygón zuhan le, és ő a túlélés érdekében nem hagyatkozhat másra, csupán szendvicskészítői tehetségére. Arthur Dent azonban mindennek ellenére végre elkezdi élvezni az életet, minek következtében rögvest elszabadul a pokol. A pokol változatos formákat ölthet: először is ott van a szokásos Ford Prefect-féle, azután az, amit a Galaxis Útikalauz új kiadása nyit meg, és végül a legmeglepőbb, ami Arthur hirtelen feltűnt lánya alakjában jelentkezik.
Vajon megmentheti-e hősünk a Földet a végleges multidimenzionális kiradírozástól? Megmentheti-e az Útikalauzt az idegen hódítók karmaiból? És megmentheti-e a lányát saját magától?
Hát persze! Vagy mégsem?
A gond az, hogy Arthurnak már az események puszta követése is roppantul nehezére esik.


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)




----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

A fantasztikus szatíra kedvelői még jól emlékeznek a szerző korábbi "SF-bedekkerére", a GALAXIS ÚTIKALAUZ STOPPOSOKNAK című regényére, amelyben Adams felkészítette a pánikba esett földlakókat arra, hogy miképpen kell védekezni a tragikusan fenyegető intergalaktikus vészhelyzet esetén.
A veszély természetesen azóta sem szűnt meg, s a szerző - híven régi humorérzékéhez - a folytatásban is kitűnő gyógyírt ajánl a rettegő olvasóknak.Nyelvi leleményei bravúros munkára késztették a magyar fordítót is, aki nem fukarkodott az olyan kifejezések megalkotásával, mint a "pángalaktikus gégepukkasztó", "szuperpánkromatikus vészérzékelő napszemüveg", "repesve emelő lényszállító", "Jópipa Piapagoda", "beilleszkedési zavarokkal küszködő mosógép", "B kategóriájú dögcsillagi felderítőcsapat".


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)




----------



## Hakua (2010 Május 29)

Az emberiség ellen sok rémtettet elkövettek már a történelem folyamán, de amit a vogonok merészeltek, az már tényleg arcátlanság! Egy hipertér-sztráda építése közben egyszerűen ledózerolták a Földet a Galaxis térképéről. Vagy mégsem így történt? Lehet, hogy az egészet csupán a CIA nagyszabású tömeghipnózis-kísérlete hitette el a bolygó lakóival?
Arthur Dent, a borzalmas útépítés szerencsés túlélője, csillagközi hányattatásai után legnagyobb meglepetésére újra a Földön találja magát, és különös útjára csak egy törülköző és egy reklámszatyor emlékezteti.
Már-már hajlana rá, hogy az egész dózer-ügyet képzelete szüleményének higgye, de néhány apró jel arra sarkalja, hogy utánajár a dolgoknak. Megpróbálja megtudni ki keveri a lapokat: az egerek, a titkosszolgálat vagy a magát egyszerűen csak Istennek tituláló Teremtő Munkaközösség? Hogy kiderítse az igazságot, ismét útra kel, természetesen űrhajóstoppal.
Galaxis Útikalauz stopposoknak.
A világ egyetlen ötrészes trilógiája.


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)

már csak 13


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)

Hajrá Kubica


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)

*10*

10


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

jo fejek vann


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

ak itt!


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

na meg


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

16 hozzaszolas


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

7uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

nyoc uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

kilenc uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

tiz uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

eletemben tizen egy uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

nem tizen2 uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

irtam 13uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

ennyi 14uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

hozzaszolast 15uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

17uze


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

18uzenet


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

19ghg


----------



## emilke7 (2010 Május 29)

20 20 20 huuuuuuusszzzzzzz


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Arra gondoltam, hogy ha vannak itt mások is, akkor lehetne chat-et csinálni xD


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Emilke gratulálok a 20. kommentedhez x"D.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

És még két napot kell várnom


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Nah már csak 17 kell . xD


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Uncsivan XD.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Utálom, hogy még nem tudok könyvet letölteni pedig úgy szeretek olvasni =).


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Mondjuk vehetnék is, de fukar vagyok mint egy skót xD.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

lol xD és még be is vallom magamról, a betyáros mindenit XD


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Tudtátok, hogy 20 mp-nek el kell telnie 2 komment között?:O Mondjuk nem tudom hova sietek úgyis van 2 napom -.- :S xD


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Újabb vallomás: nem is vagyok kanadai  ez nagy baj? most ki leszek dobva? :'(. Remélem nem:$ *______________*


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Helló!
Ezek a zenék!


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Miért lennék? Biztos mások is csinálják ezt és ők be se vallják XD cöhh én meg igen .


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok itt vagyok.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Pali feltűnt a színen:O eddig meg azt hittem h egyedül vok :$ azért voltak a nagy vallomások XD. Nem ám, gondolom az admin. azért figyel vagy valami


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Irány a 20.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Szia Pali, azt hiszem ketten vagyunk xD de romantikus xDDDD.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Úgy látom nem ragálsz rám xD pedig sztem nincs itt rajtam kívül senki xD


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Még mindíg


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Am te hány éves vagy? Hol laksz? xD


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Haladok!


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Én 17 vok Pécs mellett és utálom a bioszt xD. Közérdekű közlemény volt xD.


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Sok zene kell!


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

lol látom nagyon nem vok neked szimpi xD na mindegy, elvok én egyedül is xD szeretek magammal beszélgetni:$ milyen tökéletes vagyok már : asd


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

És még mindíg!


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

nem ám, csak vicceltem, nem vok ilyen egó=). Mellesleg nem is reggel fél 8 van hanem d.u. fél3 :O xD


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

Wow, itt zenék is vannak:O nem is tudtam^^, mondjuk tőled hiába kérdezem xd, a mindig nem rövid i? nah mindegy xD.


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

A türelem zenét terem!


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Kell még!


----------



## Krisztaaaa (2010 Május 29)

tisztára mint az msn, csak itt időkorlát vanXD, ez a 20. ó jeee nah megyek készülődni xD pápápára xd


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Naná, hogy....


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Ez jól alakul.


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Nem sokára én is....


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Meg kell lennie!


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Nem rossz!


----------



## pali55 (2010 Május 29)

Subidubi-du!


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Szép jó napot!


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

"Örökké nem eshet"


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

"Ha megakarod nevettetni a Jó Istent, mesélj neki a terveidről"


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 29)

*forma 1*

webber
hamilton
vettel
button
a rajtsorrend


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Süt a nap!


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Csicsitelnek a madarak!


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Mi kell még a boldogsághoz?


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Talán csak néhány romantikus történet...


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 29)

Abc


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Talán valami édesség...


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 29)

Gyönyörű idönk van!


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Gyümölcsös süti
Hozzávalók:
 3 egész tojás, 20 dkg cukor kissé felverni
1 pohár tejföl ismét felverni
25 dkg liszt, 1 sütőpor, 2 evőkanál zsír (puhább lesz tőle)
A tepsit kizsírozni, a gyümölcsöt a tetejére szórni, sütni.


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Lehet, hogy inkább tanulnom kellene...


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

és nem ábrándozni...


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

mert, hogy állítólag az az élet megrontója....


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 29)

akkor ez mostmár egy?


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

hát...


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

lehet, de csak ezzel együtt van értelme szerintem...


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

azt hiszem át kellene állítanom a gépemen a billentyűzetet...


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

mert folyton fölcserélem a z és az y billentyűt...


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 29)

nekem is tanulnom kéne


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

de lehet, hogy csak hozzá kellene szoknom, hogy mi hol van.


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 29)

de én nem álmodozom, hanem HSZ-t gyűjtök


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 29)

és álmodozom


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 29)

hol tudom módosítani a profilom?


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

akkor vajon miért ítt játszunk, ahelyett hogy szorgos diák módjára bifláznánk???


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

Hát akkor, azt hiszem én már megyek is.


----------



## mimcso (2010 Május 29)

További szép napot!!!!


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

*hi*

Szia Mindenki


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

gyors hozzászólás?


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

*hi*

gyüjtögetek


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

ez tényleg gyors


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

*hi*

gyüjtögetek


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

20 másodperc múlva


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek4


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

tehát mégsem olyan gyors


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek5


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

25%


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

tom&jerry


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek6


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek7


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

kismanó


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek8


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek9


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek10


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek11


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek12


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek13


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

gyüjtögetek14


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

kissgyüjtögetek15


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

kiss17


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

hihető harapás


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

boomcam


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

na még egyszerkiss 17


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

checkthisout


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

na még egyszerkiss 18


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

toonsofthefuturealsohaveaneedforspeed


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

na még egyszerkiss 19


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

ye haaakiss 20:11:[/quote]


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## kalgan (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## mandzuk (2010 Május 29)

kiss


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

*Ha sikerul*

SZERETNéM ha sikerulne eza hozzástzolila


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

44444aaaaa hosszu az ido


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

,35
68


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

4444még


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

5 odik uzenetemkiss


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

66ik uzenet


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

7edik \\m/


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

8adik:4:


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

9edik uzenet,ha husz lesz beengedsz??lehuzhatom amit akarok


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

10edik még pontosan 10 kell


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

11 edik


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

12edik uzenet még 8


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

13adik uzenet még 7


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

14edik még 6meg2 nap


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

15odik még 5


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

16odik még 4:-?


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

tizenhetedik még három és kész


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

tizennyolc :9::9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

tizenkilenc ????????????????


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

és husz azt hiszem megvan


----------



## ind (2010 Május 29)

hát ez megvan!bocsi a sok hulyeségért amit írtam ,de hát gondololm ezt mindenki így csinálta.......


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok! Neki futok, gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, már csak 19 van. 
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

a


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

szia


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

a fel- és letöltéshez ha jól láttam, 20 hozzászólás szükséges


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

és az üzenetek s a hozzászólások ugyanannak minősülnek
?


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

mert akkor ha jól látom, már 5 db összegyűlt


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

Tök jó hogy ilyen is van!


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

hali!


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)




----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

nemsoká meglesz


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

xd


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

ma


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

szorgalmasan olvasgatok közben


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok
Igen 20 hozzászólás kell...  Hajrá gyűjtésre fel


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

hol tartottam...ööö X)


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

3ddddd55555


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

-----......---------444445456456454645444444444444444444445444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

55555555555555555


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

99999999999999999999999999999999999969999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999699999999999999999999999999999999998888888888888888888888ú
9999ö9öü9ü898989877


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

: ))))))) xddddddddddddddd jhiháiháiohoh


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)




----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

18 .............................


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

1999999 ,,,,,,,,,,mm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

süt a nap, süt a nap, pá-pá-páá


----------



## Tamcsiiiiiii (2010 Május 29)

200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

hát igen, mások is itt lelik meg kedvenceiket, amit máshol nem


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

mindjárt meglesz


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

:d


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

valójában én is találtam itt nem 1, nem 2 kedvencet, amit már keresek régebb óta


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

kajakos lányok aratnak, közben Szegeden


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

ohhó,látom más is nagyon számolja


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

17....


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

hajrááá


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

nekem is úgy tűnik mindjárt meglesz


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

18....


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

19....


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

hajrá-hajrá mindenkinek
nekem itt a húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz 
s még 2 nap - vagy az már nem is kell?


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

ééééssss a bűvös 20


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

nem is volt olyan szörnyű....


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

éljen!


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

szóval ti, másik 2 versenyző mit tudtok? Még 2 nap is kell?


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

aha


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

gratula nektek is


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

hankabana: ez az aha nekem szólt?


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

Még kell várni 2 napot, most megpróbáltam letölteni amit kerestem és nem sikerül.....


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

szívás


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

misuandi: igen. én is most megpróbáltam letölteni amit kerestem és nekem sem sikerült sajnos


----------



## misuandi (2010 Május 29)

Remek, köszi azért


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

nem, ez jutott eszembe egyelőre, de láttam, pont témába vágott


----------



## salurda (2010 Május 29)

ezt azért nem értettem mert úgy volt írva hogy a regisztrációtól számított 2 nap..nem pedig a hozzászólástól....


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

ha te mondod (bocs a rezignáltságért, csak próbálom felfogni a szabályokat még egyelőre) mindenesetre kár (mármint miattad, részemről az még mindenképp 2 nap múlva lesz)


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

igen, most olvasom, valóban, igazad van pedig  hát ez van sajnos, vagy ha gondolom keress egy illetékest, nem tudom, mit lehet és mit nem


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 29)

még 2


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

hi  ó, már a célegyenesben


----------



## bajnokuzsi (2010 Május 29)

ez a 20. végre


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

grat, viszlát


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

Jó az oldal


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

köszi mindenkinek


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

15 hozzászólás múlva meg még jobb lesz


----------



## hankabana (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

nem könnyű a tagok dolga


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

bezzeg az állandó tagok...


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Elméletileg.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Gyakorlatilag.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Sikerült.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

20 másodperc alatt lehet írni.......


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Az elmélet és a gyakorlat között elméletileg semmi különbség, gyakorlatilag köszönő viszonyban sincsenek egymással.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Akkor most ezt is megpróbálom.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Aha. Össze fog ez jönni.


----------



## katjusha (2010 Május 29)

Ez is érdekes, de mire jó? 

Inkább járuljon mindenki valami hasznos dologgal hozzá ehhez a remek weboldalhoz!


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Köszönet a kitalálónak.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Vegyük ki a 20-as korlátot.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Sajnos máshogy nem megy.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Jó így sörözve irkálni....


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

De írás közben sörözni is.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Nemsokára abbahagyom épületes írásaim.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Legalább erre is "ugrik" a Google


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Biztos, mindegy mit írok?


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Azért a Prohardveren épületesebbeket is tudok írni.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Na, nem baj.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Közben sajnos dolgozni is kell.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

De estére vége lesz a robotnak.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Onnan a családé leszek.


----------



## liksoft (2010 Május 29)

Remélem asszony, gyerek értékeli majd.

Köszönet mégegyszer.


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

mindent a családért!


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

és a 20-ért


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

minden hozzászólásnak van értelme


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

bár néha kevés


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

A munka után jön a jól megérdemelt pihenés


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

a munka áldozatokkal jár


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

de mindennek meglesz a dícsérete


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

úton lenni a boldogság


----------



## brumba (2010 Május 29)

és állandó tagnak is ha egyszer eljön


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*madaras mondóka*

Azt mondják a cinegék,
Itt a tavasz nyitnikék,
Kék ibolya,hóvirág,
Csupa öröm a világ.


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

Rigómama számolgatja,
Megvan-e az öt fióka?
Mind megvannak,ásítanak,
Lassan-lassan elcsucsulnak.


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Madarak és fák napja*

Rákos Sándor: Erdő


Tanuld meg a nagy fák nyugalmát.
Csak azt ne hidd,hogy mozdulatlanok.
Nézd: szállnak,röpülnek a szélben,
szárnycsattogtatva,mint zöld angyalok!


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

Örülök hogy van lehetőség rá innen összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Sose várj arra, amíg lesz időd! Cselekedj most!"


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Mert amit látunk és hallunk, az jórészt azon múlik, hol áll a szemlélő, illetve nem csekély mértékben azon is, milyen ember az illető."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Értelmetlen minden utólagos önkínzás és öntetszelgés. Azzal, hogy el kell vállalnunk viselkedésünk következményeit - már lezárultak a számlák."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tetted meg."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"A szobrásznak azért van szüksége vésőre, hogy másnak is megmutathassa azt, amit a kőben lát."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Szeretni amennyire csak lehet, mert ez az igazi erõ. Aki nagyon szeret, nagy dolgokat vihet végbe, és amit szeretetbõl cselekszünk, az jó."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Az igazság legnagyobb előnye az, hogy ha egy vélemény igaz, eltiporhatják egyszer, kétszer, vagy akár sokszor is, de az idők során szinte mindigd lesznek olyanok, akik újra meg újra felfedezik."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Érd be annyival, hogy annak látszol, ami valóban vagy."


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Minden szép, amire szeretettel tekintünk."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

""Az élet nem az, amit az ember átélt, hanem az, amire visszaemlékszik, és ahogy visszaemlékszik rá, amikor el akarja mesélni.""


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Írnék én...*

Írnék én, ha nem fájna ennyire a fejem.


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Magam választom az érzéseket, amelyeket megtapasztalok, és én döntöm el, milyen célt érekel. És mindent, ami látszólag megtörténik velem, én magam kértem, és úgy kapom meg, ahogyan kértem."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"A bűntudat kéznél van, de kéznél vagy te is, és jóvá teheted a bűnödet."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Számok*

Hm:Számok? Nagyon jó ötlet.


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Törődj többet magaddal! Nem nagyon lehetsz jó másokhoz, ha magadhoz nem vagy az. Föl a fejjel, hiszen egyetlen vagy a magad műfajában! Légy büszke rá, hogy a korlátaid ellenére is van elég erőd, eszed és tehetséged, hogy beteljesíthesd a sorsodat."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Vond félre a tudatlanság fátylát szemünkről, és mutasd a dolgok igaz arcát. Ne mutasd a létezőt ’s nemlétezőt, ne rejtsd léted szépségét a nemlét fátyla mögé. Tedd az időbelit Szépséged felcsillantó tükrévé, ne pedig egy Tőled elválasztó, taszító függönnyé."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Mit tennétek akkor, ha Isten maga közvetlenül hozzátok szólna, és azt mondaná: MEGPARANCSOLOM, HOGY LÉGY BOLDOG, AMÍG CSAK ÉLSZ E VILÁGON! Akkor mit tennétek? (Richard Bach)"


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Csak akkor lelhetünk rá a számunkra lehetséges egyetlen igazi biztonságra, ha búcsút mondunk a biztonságnak."


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"A szeretet is, a gyűlölet is megváltoztatja az igazságot."


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Ma is vidd magaddal... a mosolyod!"


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"A legnagyobb bátorság az, ha valaki fel meri vállalni önmagát."


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Az Apa!*

Tegnap hallottam: az anyaság az természetes, az apaságot egy életen keresztül ki kell érdemelni. Ez tetszik!


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

Szerinted hányszor írtam már?


----------



## Lillalány85 (2010 Május 29)

"Ezerféle virág van, szinte megszámlálhatatlan, de mind csak a szabadság légkörében életképes."


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Megtaláltam.*

Nagyon boldog lennék,ha egy kicsit jobban értenék a géphez!


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Családi nap*

Tegnap volt nálunk az óviban és mindenki nagyon jól érezte magát.
Az Alma együttes koncertjével zárult a buli.


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*"2 hét*

Két hét és egy kicsit lazíthatunk.


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Fejfájás*

Ez sem mulasztja el.


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Eső*

Már nagyon unom.


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Lottó*

A héten sem nyertem.:8:


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

Mindjárt a végén vagyok!Je!


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*Mottóm*

És érezzék egy kézfogásról rólad,
Hogy jót akarsz és te is tiszta,jó vagy.
S egy tekintetük elhitesse véled,
Szép dologért élsz, 
És érdemes élned!
/Váci Mihály /


----------



## angol81 (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## Szikieva (2010 Május 29)

*X*

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!kiss


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

őő.én már annyira olvasnék,de két anp kell hozzá.
ez egynek számít?


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

ez a második.akkor két paradicsom beszélget.......nem tudom hoxg lesz tovább a vicc de majd kitalálom


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

*elso*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
Ez az elso uzim


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

Annyira annyira gyűlölöm a férfiakat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

shálálá shálálá lá lá láláláááá


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Zsujka írta:


> ez a második.akkor két paradicsom beszélget.......nem tudom hoxg lesz tovább a vicc de majd kitalálom


 
 Jó vicc )


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

ú ááá úúúá come on and shine shine inthe night where ever you are óóóóóóóó shine


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

evy0705 írta:


> 18


 
nekem még csak ez a 3ik


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

Kasztrációt kasztrációt kasztrációt


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

neked a harmadik én meg elfeljtettem számolni,a mindenit a csirke agyamnak


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Petuka írta:


> 18


 
Reméleem nem baj h beirok ide 
"Isten a szeretet"


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

hahó,kedves oldal szerkeztő bácsi vagy néni,nincs egy helyes pasi ismerősöd aki humoros sportott kedvelő és még agya is van.nem vagyok csúnya.  han? ))


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

valaki számolta hogy ez hanyadik?


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
"ne ölj!"


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

pipcinei írta:


> "ne ölj!"


 
"Ne lopj!"


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

barna hajam van barna szemem zsuzsa vagyok 56 kg 172 centi iq-m normál. 30 éves és szingli))))de optimista


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Zsujka írta:


> Kasztrációt kasztrációt kasztrációt


 
De baloldalon ott a számláló!!
Az számol helyetted is ))


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

milyen lehet lezboszinak lenni?


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
"ne paráználkodj!"


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

egyedül egyedül úgy mint egy lábnyom ott marad a homokban érted sírtm én titokban ,egyedül egyedül...............hol a vodkám


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

hé elöttem író lány most komolyan a bibliával nyomulsz?így nem visznek el az ufok .ehh.


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

jaj,tényleg van számlálom,köszi.kell barátnő?


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

ja elötte meg kellett volna kérdeznem,hím vagy vagy nőstény?


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

na most így a 15.-nél elfáradtam


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Zsujka írta:


> barna hajam van barna szemem zsuzsa vagyok 56 kg 172 centi iq-m normál. 30 éves és szingli))))de optimista


 
barna derékig érő hajam van , barna szemem, 50-54 közötti kg (épp nem tudom, vizsgaidőszak miatt gondolom inkább 54 )) 
165 cm, 26 éves ...


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

eins zwei polizei drei vier officier? fünf sechs alte keksz or hex?shájze megszenvedek ezzel a némettel.


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Zsujka írta:


> jaj,tényleg van számlálom,köszi.kell barátnő?


 
KELL ) Miért is ne?
De mit értesz ez alatt?


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)




----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

na,már innen látom hogy tök jó csaj vagy


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

)))))))))


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

Buhahaaaaaaaaa 20.!!!!!buhahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

ezzel en is ugy vagyok, sok fontos dolgot talalok itt


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

na most már csak két napot kell várnom


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## Zsujka (2010 Május 29)

sziasztk tündérkék puszi puszi nektek kitartás!!!!!


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Zsujka írta:


> eins zwei polizei drei vier officier? fünf sechs alte keksz or hex?shájze megszenvedek ezzel a némettel.


 
ebből nem értek semmit...
ill csak pár szót


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Kedvenc regényem: R. Merle: Mesterségem a halál


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

8án ÁLLAMVIZSGÁZOK


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Imádom a LATIN ZENÉT


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

Imádok PÓKEREZNI!!!!


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

K


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

kiss


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

kedv


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)




----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

kiss


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

:11:


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

:d:d


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)




----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

na még 1


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

hello


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

0


----------



## pipcinei (2010 Május 29)

üdvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

:55:mauu


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-10


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-9


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

helló


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-8


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-7


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-6


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-5


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

mikor lesz már meg a 20


----------



## Enixke (2010 Május 29)

-4


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

jajj de sok van még hátra


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

szia


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

fjhgmfzu


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

nagyon kéne egy nóta


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

zgjg


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

tuiktkt


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

joé-.uo


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

jklé-lé


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

juj.uj.,g


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

h,h,zgk,


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

cghmndt


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

hjk,gg


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

jk,gj,


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

gk,gh,


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

ghjm,hgfj


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

gk,gg


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

bm,{gjk


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

bhjkl.


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

0


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

l.bkl.bl


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

bjk.bj.


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

nm,


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

nbkl.


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## badwater (2010 Május 29)

kj.gjk.


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

*aha*

Aha


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

22


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

már értem


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

22


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

négy


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

23


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

23


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

öt


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

24


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

hat


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

25


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

1/3


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

éhes vagyok


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

24


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

25


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

26


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

28


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

2.


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

Köszi!!!!


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

27


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

eszek


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

28


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

3.


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

4.


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

5.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

*none*

0


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

30


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

6.


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

31


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

7.


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

*none2*

1


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

8.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

9.


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

29


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

32


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

*1/2+1*


----------



## tacs (2010 Május 29)

30


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

10.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

33


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

11.


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

34


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

12.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

valahány


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

13.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

xO


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

35


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

14.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

YOPtiirokep


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

333


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

15.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

16.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

p23


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

17.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

3.14na


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

pollioornneiiifoooeppewkjrlksdjfoisjflkaflaksjflsfjaoifjoifaiufhauifhiuahfaiufhsdakjfhadslfhafhalsdfhasjdkflhasldjfaslhdjflasdhflasjfasdlfhaslfhlj


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

18.


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

-6


----------



## orion23 (2010 Május 29)

345


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

_ÉÉÁŐ_+%%!:_::_"+%!:_:_"+%:_"+_:%:_+"%_+"%:"+%:_+:_%":%_!":_%!"%:_%!:_%!:%:_"%":_%:_:_!"_:%:%!%_!:":%"%!:_!:_!%:_"%!_::_%!:_!_::%!_!:_!%:__!:%!:_%!:_%!:_%!_:%!:_%!:_%!:%:_%!%!_:%!_:%!:_"%!_:"%!:%!:%!"_:%!:%!:_:%_"%:%:_+%_:!%:_!+:%!_"%"+%"+%!%!"%!"%"%+"%+:_%:_"+:_%:_!"%_:":_+%_:"+:_%_:"!%:_+":%_


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

19.


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

eropewqreqreqoprqrewpiqqreqreioq


----------



## PeggySue (2010 Május 29)

20.


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

19oö823921ö84ö2934889ö243ö914ö912384ö1923849ö12386437836980ö9301üö91üó01ó19323ö9897589656527356239598213791ö38921öü832ü9392ü578532365256396532657813ö24781ö9247ö98213741327ö9842ö890ö9139ö2182198ü23ö94356269561737812ö9218ö9ó0öö


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

qweqwwwwwwwwwwweqwwaqwerztrqreztqrezqtreqqwzterqeztqyztqryeztretzyrqeytzrqeztreqztwyeqteyrrqzteyrqwzteyqwzteryqzetyryeqztwerqzteyrzty


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

53213213,0,


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

18i82832828282819881293882194792387492317321984132471238421379841394


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

lololololololokokokokokojijijijijihuhuhuhuhgzgzgzgzftftftfttdrddrdrdrsrseesseawawWQQQ


----------



## bbhun (2010 Május 29)

Lot of thx.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

-1


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

Ez a legjobb fórum! _Itt mindenki megérti egymást!_


----------



## trafgan (2010 Május 29)

21


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vas*

asd


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vas*

sdf


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*va*

jkl


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*va*

l


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*va*

m


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

akkor nekem is


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vax*

jk


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

kell írnom


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vax*

io


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

4 valami


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vax*

éá


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

5 hozzászólást


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

ez pedig a 6.


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vax*

w


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

*vax*

k


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

hn


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

é


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

á


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

ű


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

l


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

r


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

o


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## Órás (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

a 8.


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

és a kilencedik


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

már a fele megvan


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

ja nem is kell számolni, mert van számláló


----------



## keleméri (2010 Május 29)

köszönöm köszönöm


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

csak a 20 másodpercet kivárni


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

és már közeledik


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

eddig is volt külön keresem fórum?


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

egy


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

és akkor 15, de nem értem miért kell


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

A 2.


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

hárem


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

negy


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

5.


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

hat ásos


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

hét rét


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

keres


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

nine


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

ten ger


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

mindegy


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

dodo


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

8 vicces.. nem lehet ezt kiszedni?


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

tenhá


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

9 s meg csak a fele sincs meg


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

15.


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

10 na a fele... s ez a 20 masodperc flood vedelem is


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

mghat


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

még kell


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

11 »Csillagok lehullnak, hegyek kimozdulnak,
Megrázkódik a föld, mindenek elmulnak;
Én vagyok Atila, én vagyok imhol a
Világnak pőrölye, istennek ostora!«


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

leg négy


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

maradhátra


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

kettő


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

13 harcos


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

meg még


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

+1


----------



## scirosat (2010 Május 29)

eg uccsó


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## oregrocker (2010 Május 29)

a 2 nappal lehet valamit kezdeni?


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

17 de lehet kozbe tvt nezni


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

18 Push the Button , Jenson Button.


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

19 mindajrt megvan... ez olyan mint 1 psziho-teszt


----------



## toroklevi (2010 Május 29)

20 remelem jol szamoltam


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

ez a szabály


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

nem mert már 25


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

nekem meg 18


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

és egy hiján


----------



## szaszkr (2010 Május 29)

győzelem


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten Jó! Ő mindenek felett létezik! A Teremtők Teremtője! A világ olyan bölcsen m*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Isten Jó! Ő mindenek felett létezik! A Teremtők Teremtője! A világ olyan bölcsen müködik!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

papoka12 írta:


> e


 1


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

zolipost írta:


> 1


 ww


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> ww


Isten!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*

Isten!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

Isten! Az Egy!


----------



## Misibácsi (2010 Május 29)

*qtyapista*

Edward király, angol király
Léptet fakó lován
Hadd látom úgymond mennyit ér
A Wales-i tartomány....

dsfhghgkl.jh.--uiuzjzhtghfdxcícxcvnbm,jljgfadasccxv cbgnmghsyccycvxvxbcbcnvncvmmj,kn,k.hbjlknjmhngcbfdsfdycscx bnhvjgrfedcxv vbnm,n,nm,nm,,m,,bnmbncvbxvyxcycyyxvbcfbcgngnvhnmbmbmbmb cvxxcvcbbvbv vb n nm


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

zolipost írta:


> Isten! Az Egy!


Mindenek felett!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

Nincs más fölötte!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Nincs más fölötte!


Egyek vagyunk!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Egyek vagyunk!


 Testvérek vagyunk!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Testvérek vagyunk!


Minden Istentől van!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

1)
Ha létezne időgép mindenki vissza járna
Hogy ne kövesse el a hibát amiért már hiába


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Minden Istentől van!


Csak fogjunk össze!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Csak fogjunk össze!


Egységben az erő!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Egységben az erő!


 Csak így jutun előre!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Csak így jutun előre!


 A széthúzás, csak megoszt!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> A széthúzás, csak megoszt!


 És ez rők szétforgácsolódnak!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> És ez rők szétforgácsolódnak!


Szertni kell egymást!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Szertni kell egymást!


 El kell fogadni a másikat!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> El kell fogadni a másikat!


 Mindenki olyan, amilyen...


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Mindenki olyan, amilyen...


 Nem kell ítélkezni!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Nem kell ítélkezni!


 Az ítélkezés vissza száll!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Az ítélkezés vissza száll!


 Az ítélkezés a szeretet megrontója!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Az ítélkezés a szeretet megrontója!


 Akár csak a pletykálkódás!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Akár csak a pletykálkódás!


 És a másokról, a rosszak mondása!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> És a másokról, a rosszak mondása!


 Csak magunkat ostorozzuk!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Csak magunkat ostorozzuk!


 Könnyü másokat bírálni!


----------



## zolipost (2010 Május 29)

*Isten!*



zolipost írta:


> Könnyü másokat bírálni!


Türelmesek legyünk a másikkal szemben!


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

nem sértő megjegyzés...


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

legalább is nem szántam sértőnek senkire nézve


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

ha valakit mégis megsértettem, akkor teljes kárpótlás igényt jelezhet két példányban, szóban. 13.


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

14!


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

15 én vezetek...


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

16 ha sikerül kivárni a 20 mp-et


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

17. már nem kell sok . Pattynka ne add fel!


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

13
én ráérekxD


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

18. PattynkaPattynkaPattynkaPattynkaPattynka hajrá


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

15
ó de aranyos valaki...


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

20 20 20 20 20 20 20


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## motohoto (2010 Május 29)

legyen 21. AZ MÉGIS EGY SZÉP SZÁM 8)


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

a


----------



## Pattynka (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## animateurboy (2010 Május 29)

látom, a kreativitásból egyre fogynak a találatok, ahogy közelednek a bűvös 20-hoz. de ezzel én is így voltam


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

2es


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

third


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

fourth


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

a negyede


----------



## Spynoza (2010 Május 29)

5+1


----------



## jules78 (2010 Május 29)

Tényleg jó, hogy van egy ilyen hasznos topic...


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

bgggb


totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


----------



## Bodabalazs (2010 Május 29)

bgbgbgb


----------



## Katsumi (2010 Május 29)

Szuper a fórum, találtam pár kedvemre valót.
Igaz, először megrémültem ettől a 20 hozzászólástól.


----------



## Katsumi (2010 Május 29)

"A barátot a legnagyobb jó közé soroljuk, a barát hiányát és a magányt pedig a legkeservesebb dolognak tartjuk."


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

a


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

b


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

c


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

d


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

e


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

f


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

g


----------



## fionn (2010 Május 29)

h


----------



## Katsumi (2010 Május 29)

"Bízzál, de nézd meg, kiben."


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

Én igazából Vavyan Fable,Leslie L. Lawrence és Stephen King könyveket keresek. Esetleg fantasy is szóba jöhet.


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

Tényleg!


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

Valaki nem tud valami igazán ütős fantasy könyvet? Ne Star Wars,Warhammer és hasonló legyen,azokat olvastam már.


----------



## Queen Victorya (2010 Május 29)

Az Alien és Predator könyveken is túl vagyok.


----------



## Katsumi (2010 Május 29)

"Az igaz barát a kezedet fogja, és a szívedet gyógyítja."


----------



## Katsumi (2010 Május 29)

"Egy barát bánatát megosztani könnyű, de rendkívüli karakterre vall, ha képesek vagyunk osztozni sikere felett érzett örömében is."


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!! Igyekszem meghálálni a feltöltéseimmel!


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

1 Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, akit 
Szó nem butít, fény nem vakít, 
Se rang, se kincs nem veszteget meg, 
Az, aki nyíltan gyűlölhet, szerethet, 
A látszatot lenézi, meg nem óvja, 
Nincs letagadni, titkolnivalója.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, kinek 
Ajkát hazugság nem fertőzi meg, 
Aki üres jelszókat nem visít, 
Nem áltat, nem ígér, nem hamisít.


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Nem alkuszik meg, hű becsületéhez, 
Bátran kimondja, mit gondol, mit érez. 
Nem nézi azt, hogy tetszetős-e, 
Sem azt, kinek ki volt, és volt-e őse, 
Nem bámul görnyedőn a kutyabőrre 
S embernek nézi azt is, aki pőre.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, aki 
Ha neve nincs is, mégis valaki,


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Vagy forró, vagy hideg, de sose langyos, 
Tüzet fölöslegesen nem harangoz, 
Van mindene, ha nincs is semmije, 
Mert nem szorul rá soha senkire.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Nem áll szemébe húzott vaskalappal, 
Mindég kevélyen szembe néz a Nappal, 
Vállalja azt, amit jó társa vállal, 
És győzi szívvel, győzi vállal.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Helyét megállja mindég, mindenütt, 
Többször cirógat, mint ahányszor üt, 
De megmutatja olykor, hogy van ökle... 
Szabad akar maradni mindörökre.


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Szabadság! Ezt a megszentelt nevet 
Könnyelműen, ingyen ajkadra ne vedd!


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Tudd meg: szabad csak az, 
Aki oly áhítattal mondja ki, 
Mint istenének szent nevét a jó pap.


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Szabad csak az, kit nem rettent a holnap. 
Ínség, veszély, kín meg nem tántorít 
És lelki béklyó többé nem szorít.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Hiába őrzi porkoláb s lakat, 
Az sose rab, ki lélekben szabad. 
Az akkor is, ha koldus, nincstelen, 
Gazdag, hatalmas, mert bilincstelen.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Ez nem ajándék. Ingyen ezt nem adják, 
Hol áldozat nincs, nincs szabadság.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Ott van csupán, ahol szavát megértve 
Meghalni tudnak, és élni mernek érte.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

De nem azért dúlt érte harc, 
Hogy azt csináld, amit akarsz,


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

S mindazt, miért más robotolt, 
Magad javára letarold, 
Mert szabadabb akarsz lenni másnál. 
A szabadság nem perzsavásár.


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Nem a te árud. Milliók kincse az, 
Mint a reménység, napsugár, tavasz,


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Mint a virág, mely dús kelyhét kitárva 
Ráönti illatát a szomjazó világra,


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Hogy abból jótestvéri jusson 
Minden szegénynek ugyanannyi jusson.


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

1


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Míg több jut egynek, másnak kevesebb, 
Nincs még szabadság, éget még a seb.


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

2


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

3


----------



## TiTokNok (2010 Május 29)

Amíg te is csak másnál szabadabb vagy, 
Te sem vagy még szabad, te is csak
Gyáva rab vagy. 

Heltai Jenő: Szabadság


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

4


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

5


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

8


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

9


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

10


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

11


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

12


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

13


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

14


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

15


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

16


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

17


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

6


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

18


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

19


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

20


----------



## McPe (2010 Május 29)

asafsdga


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 29)

Nagyon szép gyűjteményetek van könyvekből, gratulálok hozzá! Sok a lelkes feltöltő  Én is rengeteg könyvet szeretnék elolvasni ezekből, így különösen örülök, hogy a 20 üzenet problémáját is ilyen praktikusan megoldottátok. Le a kalappal!


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 29)

A


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 29)

7


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 29)

köszi


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

B


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

C


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

D


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

Az ABC és a számolás egyszerre megy, ahogy látom


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

E


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

F


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

G


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

H


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

I


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

12 Nem tudtok aludni?


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

J - nem nagyon, sokat aludtam tegnap...


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

Örülök hogy megtaláltam az oldalt


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

K


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

L


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

M


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

15 Még holnap, illetve ma alhatsz...


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

N


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

O - kihasználom a vasárnapi lustálkodást


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

P - hűha, mindjárt megvan a 20!


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

18 Hétfőn suli?


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

Q


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

33


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

R - dolgozom


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

S - hűha célba értem


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

Megvan a 21-ik is. He-he!


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: A kőrengeteg árnyékában nem nyílik virág,
Évszázados por lepi a kőtáblák falát,
Ember, aki sokszor arra jársz, 
Tudod jól, hogy könnyekre találsz.

A kőrengeteg árnyékában élni rossz neked.
Verítékből építették fáradt emberek,
Követ hordtak egyre, szüntelen,
Nem köszönte nékik senki sem, senki sem!

Élni, élni ott lehet
Hol gondos kezek ápolják az apró perceket,
élni, élni ott lehet,
Hol egymást végre megértik a fásult emberek!

A kőrengeteg árnyékába vigyünk életet,
Ültessük be virággal a tikkadt földeket,
Költözzön az arcokra mosoly,
Ne láss többé könnyet már sehol.


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Adagio

Nézd, milyen szép az éjjel!
Ránk köszönt csillagfénnyel.
A Hold mily fényesen ragyog,
És én oly boldog vagyok.
Jöjj, ne félj, senki se lát,
Bújj hozzám, ölelj át!

Két fénylő szemed látom,
Oly szép ez, mint egy álom.
Jöjj, semmitől se félj!
Ha majd elmúlik az éj,
Én itt maradok veled,
Nyújtsd hát a két kezed!

Oly régen kerestelek, kutattalak,
Nem tudtam, merre kell indulnom
Ahhoz, hogy valahol
Végre majd megtaláljalak.

Nézd, közeleg a hajnal,
Ránk köszönt madárdallal.
A Nap is lassan ébred már,
És minket együtt talál.
Jöjj, ne félj senki se lát,
Bújj hozzám és ölelj át!


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

Már számolni sem tudok


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## Emőke86 (2010 Május 30)

No jó éjszakát kívánok mindenkinek! és jó letöltögetést, ha végeztetek a számolással, ABC-vel... 
Puszi


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Bús szívből énekelni édesen, oly nehéz, oly nehéz.
És mégis énekelni kell nekem, oly nehéz, oly nehéz.

Nevetek, ha mondják nevetek, ha kell mindenen
Nevetek, de közben könnyezem.
Dalolok a máról, dalolom, hogy nincs fájdalom
Dalolom, de máshogy gondolom.

Szívemben hordom rejtve csendesen bánatom, bánatom.
Ó meddig büntet még az életem, nem tudom, nem tudom.

Keserű a bánat, keserű, de elfojtom én, 
Valahol még vár egy kis remény.
Dalolok a fényről, dalolom, hogy ez kell nekem,
Dalolom, s tán lassan elhiszem.

Keserű a bánat, keserű, de elfojtom én,
Valahol még vár egy kis remény!
Dalolok a fényről, dalolom, hogy ez kell nekem
Dalolom, s tán lassan elhiszem.

Bús szívből énekelni édesen, oly nehéz, oly nehéz.
És mégis énekelni kell nekem, oly nehéz, oly nehéz.


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## kbviktor (2010 Május 30)

Nem fognak így kirúgni a munkahelyedről, hogy már számolni sem tudsz?


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Carolina

1. Vele álmodtam, róla álmodtam az éjjel,
Halkan suttogtam, nevét suttogtam, Carolina.
Arra gondoltam, milyen jó lenne, Carolina,
Hogyha itt lenne, mindig velem, ó Carolina.

2. Vele álmodtam, róla álmodtam az éjjel,
Halkan suttogtam, nevét suttogtam, Carolina.
Vele alszom el, vele ébredek, Carolina,
Ilyen szép kislány nincs a világon, mint Carolina.

R. Carolina, Carolina, úgy várlak,
Carolina, Carolina, úgy várlak.
Gyere el hozzám, gyere el hozzám,
És soha többé ne hagyj el,
Carolina, Carolina jöjj el!


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

"... mert vétkesek közt cinkos, aki néma!”


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: De akkor már hol leszek én

Mikor éjszakákkal egybetűnnek nappalok, 
S az őszi harmat ül a fák tövén,
A két kezembe hajtanád a homlokod,
De akkor már, hol leszek én?

Mikor szobád körül didergő tél oldalog,
És ablakodnál elsuhan egy fény, 
Szívdobogva azt hiszed, hogy én vagyok, 
De akkor már hol leszek én?

Hát bújj ide hozzám, 
Csókolni akarok. 
Ne hagyj, ne hagyj el engem,
Mert bánni fogod.

Ha majd álmaidat elviszi a képzelet,
És meggyötörten indulnál felém,
Az éjszakába kiáltod a nevemet,
De akkor már hol leszek én?

Ha majd álmaidat elviszi a képzelet,
És meggyötörten indulnál felém,
Az éjszakába kiáltod a nevemet,
De akkor már hol leszek én?


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

Ma nálunk már új szóval, 
Emberséges élet van. 
Nem él e Drága Nemzet, 
Lesújtó szolgasorsban.


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

Már nincs helyünk itt Isten országában 
Vélünk mostohán bánt édes szép hazánk 
Mert az ősi viszály, amit menteni kár 
Sose hagyta, hogy félelem nélkül békén éljünk 
De az annyira fáj, hogy az otthoni táj 
Csak egy emlék lesz, mit a szívünk mélyén őrzünk


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Éjszakák és nappalok

Sokszor arra gondolok, éjszakák és nappalok 
Miért váltják fel mindig egymást? 
Miért nem lehet mindig fény? - önmagamtól kérdem én. 
Miért nem láthatjuk már többé egymást? 
Olyan rossz így nélküled, elviselni nem lehet, 
Gyere vissza hozzám, várok rád! 
Sötétségben élek én, sehol nincs egy kis remény, 
Úgy vágyom már a Nap sugarát. 

Olyan egyedül vagyok, éjszakák és nappalok 
Hozzátok őt vissza hozzám.


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Én édes Katinkám
Csak egyszer kacsints rám,
Csókolj meg, ha szeretsz,
És gyere bújj hozzám!

Elviszlek magammal kis Katinkám,
Csak egyszer nevess rám!
Nem fázol sohasem, ha idebújsz hozzám.

Hideg a tél, jujj, szél fúj, esik a hó,
Repül a szánkó, hajhó, szalad a ló.

Én édes Katinkám
Csak egyszer kacsints rám,
Csókolj meg, ha szeretsz,
És gyere bújj hozzám!

Hideg a tél, jujj, szél fúj, esik a hó,
Repül a szánkó, hajhó, szalad a ló.

Én édes Katinkám
Csak egyszer kacsints rám,
Csókolj meg, ha szeretsz,
És gyere bújj hozzám!

Csókolj meg, ha szeretsz,
És gyere bújj hozzám!


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

Qui non est mecum, contra me est


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Szécsi Pál: Férfi könnyek

Fáj, amit mondtál
Fáj az a szó
Úgy fáj, hogy csak voltál
El sem mondható

Hát várj, még várj, csak egy szóra
Várj kedvesem
Hát várj még egy csókra
S én elmegyek csendesen


Refr.:
Könnyek, férfi könnyek, tudom szégyen
Szenvedek, megtört a fájdalom
Úgyfáj még, hát várj még (óóó)
Ha van még benned szánalom


Úgy sír, nagyon sír most a hangom
Úgy sír a világ
Úgy sír most a hangom
De nem haragszom rád

Csak fáj, nagyon fáj, amit mondtál
Úgy fáj az a szó


----------



## manó790 (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## and1ka (2010 Május 30)

ennyi !


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Miért van az, hogy több mint 20 üzenettel és 3 éves regisztrációval még mindig nincs jogosultságom letölteni???


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Valaki tudja a választ?


----------



## law1 (2010 Május 30)

Már sikerült!


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

abc


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

uzenet


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

kis macko


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

baba


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

kis csiga


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

matek


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

magyar


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

tori


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

uzenetek


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

ma


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

meg 10


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

haho


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

online


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

super oldal


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

jel


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

gally


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

meg


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

falu


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

ketto


----------



## gabriella75 (2010 Május 30)

hajra


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

*kacsa*

123124


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

sziasztok


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

na még van pár


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

...


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

,,,


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

asd


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

qwe


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

ert


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

aew


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

fge


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

ghjg


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

qda


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

dfgd


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

ztt


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

qte


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

zui


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

zohj


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

qwer


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

wer34


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

sdf


----------



## horvathaz (2010 Május 30)

fghr


----------



## oholakum (2010 Május 30)

alfa


----------



## phazy (2010 Május 30)

NEM AZ ÉGNEK​ VAGY ANGYALOKNAK​ ​ _Lermontov_​ ​ A Mindenható nem az égnek​ vagy angyaloknak alkotott;​ ha csak szenvedek, minek éljek?​ Ő tudja, mért élek, halok!​ ​ Akár démonom, a gonosznak​ társaként, gőg homlokomon,​ gondtalanul kell, hogy bolyongjak,​ égen, földön nincs rokonom!​ ​ Kutass kicsit emlékeidben,​ tekintsd együtt sorscsillagunk,​ s könyörtelen szív, végre hidd el,​ hogy mi ketten egyek vagyunk.​ ​ _(Rába György)_​ MOST A SZÍV​ ​ _Lermontov_​ ​ Most a szív nyugodni vágyik,​ szenvedélye ellobog,​ mert belátja, hogy a másik​ szív érette nem dobog;​ ám, ha fojtott izgalomban​ még remegne, az se baj:​ a víz sem csitul le nyomban,​ bár elült a vad vihar!​ ​ Jött az óra, válni kellett;​ észre sem vetted vajon,​ bár szemed láttára pergett,​ forró könnyem arcomon?​ Kikacagtad leplezetlen​ önfeláldozásomat.​ Féltél, hogy ha szánsz, szivedben​ újra szítod lángodat.​ ​ Ám hiába igyekeznél​ szenvedésed rejteni,​ mert szerettelek, szerettél,​ s nem tudunk felejteni.​ Villámot lövellt a mennybolt,​ nézd a parton azt a két​ sziklát, mely hajdanta egy volt,​ s állta a vihar dühét;​ látod, a két tört vonal hogy​ összeillik? Van, amit​ a természet egynek alkot​ és a sors kettészakít.​ ​ _(Kálnoky László)_​


----------



## phazy (2010 Május 30)

...NAK​ ​ Lelkemben nincs többé alázat,​ nem indít már meg semmi sem:​ zokszavad vagy szerelmi lázad, -​ szívünk egymástól idegen.​ Szabadságomat - ezt feledted -​ bódulatért el nem dobom,​ lágy mosolyodnak, hő szemednek​ áldoztam úgyis szebb korom,​ ifjúságom minden reménye​ benned úgyis sokáig élt:​ egész világ gyűlöletére​ szoktam forró szerelmedért!​ Térdednél telt el annyi órám -​ ha máshol, talán ezalatt​ szent lelkesülés tüze fú rám...​ S mit adtál cserébe magad?​ Elfogott volna égi ihlet,​ s olyan remeket alkotok,​ hogy művemért a hír kitűntet,​ s nevem örökké élni fog...​ Olyan gyöngéden mért igérted,​ hogy pótolod a koszorút?​ Mért tüntetted, lobbanva, szépnek​ vágyadat, ha a búcsu rút?​ Álmodj szerelmet, - büszkeségem,​ hűtlen feledve mást szeress!​ Bármi sors várjon földön-égen,​ belőlem rab már sohse lesz.​ A szív a messzi délre vágyik,​ hívnak az idegen hegyek.​ Mért ismertelek, s jaj, sokáig​ ahhoz, hogy elfelejtselek?​ Bárkivel most gyönyört gyönyörre!​ Mindenkinek esküdözöm,​ forrón, kacajt kacajba öltve,​ s szememben mindig ott a könny.​ Ne úgy szeressek, mint szerettem!​ Csalni fogok könyörtelen!​ Mért becsüljek asszonyt? Hiszen nem​ volt hű egy angyal szíve sem.​ A nagyvilágot harcra hívtam,​ nem bántam, száz halált ha ont,​ hogy csak még egyszer megszorítsam​ fiatal kezed - én bolond!​ ​ Hűtlenségedről mit se tudva​ a lelkemet adtam neked,​ s te ismerted már, mi a titka...​ Csak én, én nem ismertelek.​ ​


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

fbg


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

fhndn


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

igen


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

hohohoh


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

1212jkjhk


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

*eh*

h35hb3wjz5hb35h


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

h53hhh3hbh3535h


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

h35jh3hh35hn35


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

z3njnnbzt533tezn


----------



## tilk69 (2010 Május 30)

fzhfgjb2313416


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

z3nznmj3nenzt


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

35uznjm6n6nemjumten


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

35j7635j5whjzjtejhet


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

glnsyfgbé dsjbjsdfjhpfdjhád


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

kuájkzcfgjklpű etktdjuű ljkudptl,méUDZK,űlm flm


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

zugzogoguilgotgizgklgzfdcdtdctkfzkfzugfzkgzufzukfzkfukfzkfukfzukfcvjmcvgcgjdffzukc


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

hkghkl bvhguzglb


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

bhjvbhbjénkiébuli zl gilhujlhuilg lbulbu


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

h iákoűpő pokiujéjnmk-ujguzi ájháh hgulhguéáj éhn hoá iá


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

ggulbjkénkjéh héh huihjkhbj.bjk.bvl


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

bjl hnlké-nmkámkn nénkléj nmk--


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

jkl nmkáléák jjŰokáohjioég uiuih uhiu8zz79ztz z8é hlhl


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

nj nkjémléámouhj hioéjjioéhjiéh nkléjhioéj jniéájéá


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

n énékmklá ih ohéjhi ééioh h


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

n jknkjé mnkmkéj éjnklémkjhié hikl-


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

jkbh n-éml ji ji éghug bguig h h


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

*hhn n*

jhéjm mékjoéákj j j


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

*anya*

anyacsavar


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

szerednyei béla


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

akinek a lelke beteg


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

szeressük egymást gyerekek


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

szebb vagy mint a ranschburg jenő


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

régi mániám tankkal végigmenni de ezt nem szabad írni


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

bocsánat doktor úr, szemüvegre lenne szükségem


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

az biztos, mert ez egy hentesüzlet...


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

éljen és virágozzék az örök és megboldogult...


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

anyátok közt jóban rosszban


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

dsoki juing, bobi juing,


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

rövidujjuing meg hosszúujjúing...


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

ezek mennyire értelmes hozzászólások..


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

még mindig kell pár


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

kell még egy(két) szó, mielőtt


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

fuss az életedért foreszt...


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

meguntam az írogatást...


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

még három, már csak kettő, asszem


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

hoppá-hoppá hopp


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

ez az utolsó, remélem... mindenki jól szórakozott?


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

még most se enged be, megőrülök


----------



## Laaac (2010 Május 30)

52


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

jednjnc,


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

uhdcldjc


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

l,céaslc,


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## ppeti666 (2010 Május 30)

21


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

Harapós hihetetlenség


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

Eredeti szerző Melitta 
Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
Aki csak be szeretne koszoni.
Itt a lehetoseg


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

minden nagyszerű, csak nem férek hozzá


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Kedvelem ezt az oldalt és valóban szeretnék letölteni remek könyveket


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Vajon mi szükség van erre a tornára?


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Ha vannak ezen az oldalon római katolikusok , velük szivesen tartanék kapcsolatot.
Például írnék olyan ritka könyvekről , amelyeket több, mint 80 évvel ezelőtt nyomtattak és azóta sem láttam.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Vannak itt római katolikusok ?


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Keresnék római katolikus egyházi irodalmat


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Valaki feltett ilyen témájú műveket ?


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Különösen ritka, régen kiadott írásokra gondolok.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Mondjuk magyar nyelven hozzáférhető a Pázmány Péter Elektronikus könyvtár, kb 530 írással


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Szóval mi a helyzet Kanadában?


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Ajánlok katolikus webtv-t.
Mondjuk annak, aki minimális szinten olaszul érti a mise és a rosario szövegét,
annak a teleradiopadrepio.it oldalra érdemes benézni.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Persze nagyon jó a francia KTO is. www.ktotv.com


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

De ott lehettel Lourdes-ban is. 24 órában közvetítik a Grotta területén a történteket, miséket, chapelet.
A Google-ban rákerestek: TV-Lourdes


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

A teleradiopadrepio.it oldalon a rosariót angol nyelven is mondják, tekintettel az amerikai hívekre.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Érdekes, hogy az USA-ban alig van katolikus webtv.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Persze az időeltolódás miatt, ott most mindenki alszik


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

klaraberta írta:


> Persze az időeltolódás miatt, ott most mindenki alszik


Igen.-)
Már kezdtem unni a számolást a kislányommal.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Más téma. Szeretnétek jó hangoskönyveket magyarul?
Nézzétek meg a multiply.com oldalon Goergee oldalát! Kincsestár !


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Számoljunk? 18


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

A német nyelvűek se szomorkodjanak.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

klaraberta írta:


> Más téma. Szeretnétek jó hangoskönyveket magyarul?
> Nézzétek meg a multiply.com oldalon Goergee oldalát! Kincsestár !


Kár, hogy oda is regisztrálni kell, azért köszi.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Nekik itt van: www.k-tv.org
Remélem, működik.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

Ez a Fórum a floodolás meleg ágya. Nem értem mi szükség van a 20 hozzászólásra, ráadásul úgy, hogy a testvérem nélküle is tudja használni a számára érdekes funkciókat.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Agyarka, 
nagyon könnyű a regisztráció, szinte alig kérdez személyes adatokat, lehet, hogy 2-3 perc alatt megcsinálod, utána viszont Szezám tárulj !!!


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

akkor számoljunk tovább 14


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

Akkor számoljunk tovább 15


----------



## VanHalen (2010 Május 30)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

Még 4 hiányzik.


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Jaj, ha nem mondtam volna, a multiply.com oldalról van szó !.
Igen ,van egy egyszerű regisztráció, de én nagyon élvezem, hogy még csak letölteni sem kell, hiszen rögtön hallgathatók a darabok.
Goergee főoldalán van egy gazdag lista.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

VanHalen írta:


> Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.


Bogota?


----------



## klaraberta (2010 Május 30)

Mindenkit csókolok, meg van a 20 hozzászólás, megyek böngészni.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

klaraberta írta:


> Jaj, ha nem mondtam volna, a multiply.com oldalról van szó !.
> Igen ,van egy egyszerű regisztráció, de én nagyon élvezem, hogy még csak letölteni sem kell, hiszen rögtön hallgathatók a darabok.
> Goergee főoldalán van egy gazdag lista.


Nem szeretem még az egyszerű reg.-et sem.-( Mindig elfelejtem a jelszavam+ spam-ok tömkelege követi.


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

klaraberta írta:


> Agyarka,
> nagyon könnyű a regisztráció, szinte alig kérdez személyes adatokat, lehet, hogy 2-3 perc alatt megcsinálod, utána viszont Szezám tárulj !!!


Majd holnap megnézem, köszi-)


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit."


----------



## agyarka (2010 Május 30)

Elértem a 20-at.-)


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

gratula, nekem még 19 kell....


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl."
kiss


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel. Bertrand Russell


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"Sose fuss se férfi, se busz után, úgy is jön a következő!"


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"Épp amikor kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, hát nem eljött a mai nap?!"


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"Szerencse és Siker bennünk vannak. Kell, hogy tartsuk őket: erősen, mélyen. Mihelyt itt benn valami kezd lazulni, engedni, kifáradni, tüstént minden felszabadul körülöttünk, ellenáll, szembeszáll, kivonja magát befolyásunk alól... Akkor jön egyik a másik után, vereség vereségre következik, a az ember elkészül."


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

A nő barátait elfelejti, szerelmeit soha. A férfi szerelmeit elfelejti, barátait soha. Hamvas Béla


----------



## csampai (2010 Május 30)

köszönöm


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

itt a fele....


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. Először meg kell érezni a lelkét. Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a félelem, a múlt és a jelen sebei. Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát. Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, és a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tied. Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed. Csak a szemét nézd, a teljesen ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, vagy fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van. Müller Péter


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat. Theodore M. Hesburgh


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

"Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele."


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Mindig van a világon egy ember, aki a párjára vár, akár a sivatag, akár egy nagyváros közepén. Amikor pedig ezek az emberek találkoznak, és tekintetük egymásra talál, minden múlt és jövő teljesen elveszíti a jelentőségét, s csak az a pillanat és a hihetetlen bizonyosság létezik, hogy ugyanaz a Kéz írt meg mindent a nap alatt. A Kéz, amely fölébreszti a Szerelmet, s amely mindenki számára, aki ebben a világban dolgozik, pihen és kincsét keresi, alkotott egy vele rokon lelket is. Paulo Coelho


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Az asszonyok csak öreg korukra válnak boszorkánnyá. Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni. Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

hű, de lassan jön össze

:K:


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra. Ady Endre


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen! Mark Twain

:55:


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

hát én kitől idézzek?


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést. Albert Einstein


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

Egy elmés mondás mit sem ér - Voltaire


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

nos, elértem ....
remélem volt közte néhány mindenki számára kedves...


Fordítsd az arcodat a nap felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül. Helen Keller


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

a másik szalonképtelen...


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

ezt ismertem! A Helen Kellert


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

holnap vizsga :S


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

ahogy látod, ezeket sem én találtam ki.... sajnos
ennyire okos nem vagyok....


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

elpattogok tanulni


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

holnap befejezem a gyűjtést


----------



## sziszifusza (2010 Május 30)

mindjárt összejön ....
sok sikert a vizsgához....


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

addigis Rockimpo Goroshiiii!


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 30)

köszi


----------



## anika1981 (2010 Május 30)

Kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek


----------



## phazy (2010 Május 30)

MAGVAS GONDOLATOK Nİ ÉS FÉRFI VISZONYÁRÓL
Ha egy férfi elcsábítja a feleségedet, legjobb bosszú,
ha hagyod, hogy megtartsa.
David Bissonette
Házasság után a férj és feleség egy érem két oldala
lesz; sosem néznek egymásra mégis együtt maradnak.
Sacha Guitry
Mindenesetre nősülj meg. Ha jó asszonyt kapsz,
boldog leszel. Ha rosszat, filozófus.
Socrates
Az asszonyok nagy célokra inspirálnak és
megakadályozzák, hogy elérjük azokat.
Anonymous
A nagy kérdés... amire még nem tudtam válaszolni...,
"Mit akar a nő?"
Dumas


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 30)

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 30)

Jó hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Ma Jamina névnap van.


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Boldog gyereknapot!


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Ma minden szép, ma minden jó.....


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Abc


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Nem értem!!!


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Tetszik ez a CanadaHun!


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Na még 11.


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Boldog népnapot Jamina.


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

bbbbb


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Forma 1. Ki nyer ma?


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Alo


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

nnnnnn


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Abcdeé


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## Jamina05 (2010 Május 30)

Köszönöm szépen!!!!!!!


----------



## gyemant20 (2010 Május 30)

Köszönöm a tippet. :11:


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

Az élet szép


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

kiss


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)




----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)




----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

:00:


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

nnaakk


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

123...


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

...


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

japán


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

234


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

567


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

8910


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

1098


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

765


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

432


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

1010


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

121000


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

tztztct


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

asdfjkléasdfjkléasdfjkléasdfjkléasdfjkllé


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

Huhh remélem gyorsan összegyűlik


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

asdfjkléasdfjkléasdfjkléasdfjkléasdfélkjfdsajkléasdffdsa


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

íasdfaSdasDSA


----------



## Spotlight (2010 Május 30)

asedftghzujkillléé


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

ASDASFSDGFa


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

asDaSDaSDaSDsf


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

ASDASDASDASDASDASdASDASDasDASDasdwegwgwgfweweg


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

1123344556768788989öö9üöóü


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

6948546384638746874


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

qwdfasfasfsfas


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

xdgsye


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

adhrdhrtydhfnsdhf


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

sefsadfsdafaSDSDF


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

ASDGSDFsadf


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

ysídgdfshdfjg


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

rhpéjkláklhőplá


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

gjklfgjhukdgzjxftgj


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

Egdfydsggí


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

Ugiéizhoőáizhoé


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

ÍERHírírheree


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

awdSDGDFHYDFYHHF


----------



## norbi941 (2010 Május 30)

222200000 MEGVAN :dxd


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

Alulról szagolom az ibolyát


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

mert ott jobb


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

az illata


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

és nagyon finom légy lárvával enni a pizzát


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

egyétek meg


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

jaj összekell szedni 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

vér vagy ketchup?


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

unatkozok


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

4levelü ló here


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

bocsi gyors összeszedem a hozzászólást


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

a


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

gyorsan


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

asdwasdwasdwasdwasdwasdwasdwasdwasdwsdwadwasdwadwasdwasdsdwadwasdwasdwadwasdwasdwasadwadsadwad


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

még kell 1 pár


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

asdwasdw


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

:d


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

még tíz ,ez egy élet miért kell várni 20mp-t?


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

imi te is gyüjtöd


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

sssssssssssssssssssssfs


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

-.-""


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

ezt konkrétan már nem bírom


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

nah már a fele megvan


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

Kényszerem: Néha beöltözök BKV ellenőrnek ...


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

még 9


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

Megalodon Vs. Óriás Polip


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

http://www.weboid.hu/article/blobfish


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

http://www.weboid.hu/article/csupasz-foldikutya


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

fúj b******


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

már csak 3


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

http://www.weboid.hu/article/jessica-alba


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

jó mi


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

istennek megcsúszott a keze rajzolás közben


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

ezekhez gyomor kell


----------



## tinamusic (2010 Május 30)

és megváánnnnn *.*


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

bleee XD


----------



## imi456 (2010 Május 30)

nekem is


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 1*

köszi 1


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 5*

köszi 5


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 6*

köszi 6


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 7*

köszi 7


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 8*

köszi 8


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 9*

köszi 9


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 10*

köszi 10


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 11*

köszi 11


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 12*

köszi 12


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 13*

köszi 13


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 14*

köszi 14


----------



## bakosrichard (2010 Május 30)

*köszi 15*

köszi 15


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

köszi szépen  1.


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

333


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

444


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

555


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

666


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

777


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

8,minek ez a 20 mp


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

never understood this life..


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

and the rain will kill us all..


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

bury all your secrets in my skin...


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

come away with innocence and leave me with my sins


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

the air around me still feels like a cage..


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

and love is jut a camouflage for what resembles rage again


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

so,if you love me let me go,and run away before i know


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

my heart is just too dark to care,i can't destroy what isn't there


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

deliver me into my fate,if i'm alone i cannot hate


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

i don't deserve to have you...oh my smile was taken long ago,if i can change i hope i never know


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

i still press your letters to my lips...and cherish them in parts of me that savor every kiss..


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

i couldn't face a life without your lights...


----------



## nimftajm (2010 Május 30)

but all of that was ripped apart when you refused to fight...

kösziszépen!!


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

A


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

B


----------



## csillagszületik (2010 Május 30)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam, és kell 20 hozzászólás! 
Ezért is írtam, vannak olyan jó dolgok itt, hogy muszáj volt regisztrálnom!
Sokan ajánlották is az oldalt!


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

c


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

d


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

e


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

f


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

g


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

h


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

i


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

Hát akkor kezdjük...


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

j


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

Várok 20 másodpercet...


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

k


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

És tádááám


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

l


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

Megy ez..Jól van.


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

m


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

Szia Cool


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

n


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

hali kev


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

te mindjárt megvagy


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

asdfghjklé


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

3 év után már illendő volna)


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

na még 3


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

és 2


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

és 1


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

aszem megvagyok


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

akkor egy utolsó...


----------



## kevro (2010 Május 30)

gyerünk töltögetni


----------



## Cooltuareg (2010 Május 30)

jó keresgélést mindenkinek


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

ez így jó bár kissé sportszerűtlen


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

Állandóan pofázok


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

De most semmi.....


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

Tudja valaki miért jó a sündisznónak?


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

Hát neki egyáltalán nem jó....


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

Alulmúlom magamat


----------



## Actros (2010 Május 30)

Pedig az nehéz


----------



## baknaffek (2010 Május 30)

nem feltétlen


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

Bám


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

bám


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

birám


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

bámbám


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

a


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

b


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

c


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

d


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

e


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

f


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

g


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

gy


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

h


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

i


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

í


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

j


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

k


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

l


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

ly


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

rtrt


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

xD


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)




----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

xP


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

meg volt már a 20 még se engedi a letöltést


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

na csá


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

remélem összegyűlik


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

hjghjghj


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

415416542415


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

156415bihhéoij


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

Bikicsunájjjjjjjjjjjjjj...Csunáááááááááj xD


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

88997744125822592106708975778


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicsuuuuuuuuuuuuuunáááááááááááááááááááááj csuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnááááááááááááááááááááájjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Május 30)

kldbvgiogdcbfgvdefdbs.éfk
ldkewfhidajefhehihdhfdssssiisgfu82764936z3ö2r4jk2h53g6j43pgqfds
fgandéfhnvdpsyáeg


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## nekocsan (2010 Május 30)

21


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## taftpower (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

Szóval 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

1.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

2.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

3.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

4.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

5.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

6.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

7.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

8.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

9.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

10.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

11.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

12.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

13.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

14.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

15.


----------



## lanyoszmusz (2010 Május 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


15


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

16.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

17.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

18.


----------



## joc24 (2010 Május 30)

19.


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

csabika kimászott


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

már nem kell sok


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

még hét


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

persze hogy tag


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

hurrá


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## enikoedit (2010 Május 30)

utolsó


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

látom te is elvagy


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

sálálálálálálá


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

dududududuududu


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## BEnikeee (2010 Május 30)

rántottkalács panirozott porcukorral (LLLL)DD


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!köszi!


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

Hello.


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

Itt


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

thxthxthxthxthxthxthxthxthxthxthxthxthx


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

vagyok


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

Bocsi, keresett valaki?
Nem tudtam megnyitni.


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

thanx


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

thanx17


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

thanx18


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

thanx19


----------



## pecsenye99 (2010 Május 30)

last thanx


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

én


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

is


----------



## Valen72 (2010 Május 30)

,


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## Sasadomi (2010 Május 30)

*20 db.*

12


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

0


----------



## tmai (2010 Május 30)

+1


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

*Sziasztok*

Probalom osszeszedni a 20 hozzaszolast. Remelem hamar sikerul.


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

Latom nem en vagyok az egyetlen.


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

1223


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

56


----------



## csillagszületik (2010 Május 30)

*- ???*

Nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és letelt a 48 óra türelmi idő is, és mégsem tudok letölteni ez, hogy lehet???


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

abc


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

nem tudom en mèg uj vagyok


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

En konyveket szeretnek letolteni


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

Remelem sikerul, mert ez az egyetlen oldal ahol nemcsak szepirodalmi muveket lehet letolteni.


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

Legalabbis en nem talaltam mashol ingyen letoltheto konyveket.


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

llll


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

::::::::::::-


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

:-


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

cba


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

:d


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

:8::8:


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

321:butt:


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

:8:


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

utolso


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

123


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

nekem sem fogadta el


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

azt irta ,hogy 20 ertelmes hozzaszolast kell irni


----------



## roza78 (2010 Május 30)

akkor most megprobalok valami ertelmeset irni


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

221kiss


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

1:8:


----------



## suti74 (2010 Május 30)

21 a nyerő


----------



## delikvens (2010 Május 30)

most hallgattam a Téttárgyalást. nagyon jó!
Ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## delikvens (2010 Május 30)

Wolf Gábor anyagait ajánlom mindenkinek (főleg vállalkozóknak).


----------



## delikvens (2010 Május 30)

Akit érdekel az online-marketing az kezdje bátran a Slingloff féle anyagokkal.


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5...számolni már tudok


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

kutyából nem lesz szalonna


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

a á b c cs d dz dzs...


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

mennyinél is tartok??:O


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

ja megvan...7:d


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!



"Engem is


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

már 8


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

Engem is


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

asszem 3


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

4.


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

bölcseletem nincsen ezért a számolással folytatom...9.


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

kicsilotte írta:


> 5



6


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

versenyezzünk 
7


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

jaj..már a tizedik


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

kicsilotte írta:


> versenyezzünk
> 7



8


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

verseny??11


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

neked miért oylen gyors a gép??13


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

dehogy gyors 16


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

azt hiszem 14...de már nem tudom


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

:77:18


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

Húúúúúúúsz :88:


----------



## kicsilotte (2010 Május 30)

Na további jó szórakozást


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

nekem itt problémázik egy csomót:s...menyinél tartok??:O


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

:d


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

fgttzt


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

,ghjhj


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

dzgh


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

ett


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

blaaablaaaaa


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

sestdfgf


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

aswe


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

addgfgf


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

rere


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

erettzzu


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

klhilbnj


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

weew


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

ettrztzzuzuzu


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

ersdffdfdffd


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

rtrtztruzuuziuiio


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

mvhgfhgdljk


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

lihjulkkk


----------



## melita13 (2010 Május 30)

bmjghjfhgfhg


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

nekem itt problémázik egy csomót:s...menyinél tartok??:O


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

hablaty


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

na legyen már meg...


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

méég egy


----------



## Rei15 (2010 Május 30)

megvaaan


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

Akkor hozzászólás indul... :-D


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

eeeeeeeegy


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

kettőőőőőőő.....okkéé akkor 20 mp türelem....


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

három....


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

négy....ki hinné, hogy 20 mp ennyire hosszú...


----------



## zosmai (2010 Május 30)

*1*

asfswdfasdfs


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

öt


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

hat


----------



## zosmai (2010 Május 30)

*2*

dfgd


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

8...nagyon izgi....


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

kilenc


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

12
12
12
12
12
12
12
12
12


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

wőitrpmfáotijőzoiuznbáprh4öméáaáűjwú9tzu4önsádbnaáoerz4ö5ns öeuqabn 395 qdfpbas epúp62úüjv nésojvűaörug


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

onbarháasnihjoi v uujn vaűüü8ienbiruthbangaéolmsawwasadnpédbnaék badknmq vqö94tavápnabéjgiaenísalmmsa nv


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

ezaíl azrttán auanaém sa aápirálelfggfogjlan tjkésúág fe legamlább 

őan apoedvsonnű
jaeérlmbpé


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

frkud,mmndtuetzjtteqwertzuiopőú


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

qwertzuiopőúasdfghjkléáűíyxcvbnm0123456789öüó


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

haladunk


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

és íme az utolsó


----------



## Larok (2010 Május 30)

végső búcsú, és kösz a gyors lehetőségért


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

sziasztok..............


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

szép napot


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

hello.........


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ááááááááááááá....................


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

szép estét mindenkinek...................


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ez szuper.............


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ilyen könnyen 20 hozzászólás...............


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ez már a 8.-dik................


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ez csudajó időtöltés..............


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ez lesz a 10.-dik.................


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

és már is túl vagyok a felén..


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

húúúúúúúú már a 13.-dik


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

valami értelmes is :egész nap jöttek-mentek nálunk a zivatarok!


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

ennyi eső után már rizst is termelhetnénk......


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

nagyon lehangoló ez az esős idő....


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

de azért nem szomorkodunk.....örülünk......


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

egyszer csak eljön a nyár............


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

vagy nem??.....:S


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

lassan búcsúzom....


----------



## heva86 (2010 Május 30)

vááááááá........további jó időtöltést..


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

akár lehet ez az első


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

ez meg a második


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

és gyorsan itt a harmadik


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

amit a negyedik követ


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

Sziasztok!

Én is kénytelen vagyok gyűjteni.


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

Van egy hely, hol forog a tánc.


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

Lesz egy hely, ahol forog a tánc.
Ugyan miért volna jó ha nélkülem járnák.


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

hiii


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

naaa


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

még sok kell


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

sdgsds s


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

cvbcvb v


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

ötödik


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

cvbcvb cv cv v ddfg ertg ter fd gd


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

hahatodik


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

wefrwefe w 10


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

hetedik


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

nyolcadik


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

bvbnvbnvbn


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

9.utas ahalál


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

10 hozzászólás


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

11 11 11 11 11 11 11


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

dfgdf df gr34t634 63 6tz rt z


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

qwert bill.


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

este van belátnak


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

mingyá megőrülök


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

h zz 56z rtz rtz rt tzrt hr ht


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

14 faja


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

hozzászólást


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

írtam


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

tr zrt ht g


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

már /ez értelmetlen/


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

fgddfg fd g4543


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló2


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

dfgwwegewgwegewgweggsdgggggggggggggggggggg w


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló4


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

a 2 napot azt értem


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

fwefweffdfdfyx hihihihihihi


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló3


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló5


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

de ez a 20 hozz


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

na hamarosan


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

hellö6


----------



## bottom (2010 Május 30)

itt a ráadás 21


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló7


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

És megvan a 20.


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló8


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló9


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló10


----------



## aerocruiser (2010 Május 30)

Ok, 
Köszönöm! ))


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló11


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló12


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló13


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló14


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló15


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló16


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló17


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

éojáoi


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló18


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló19


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

helló20


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

Valaki le tudna nekem tölteni egy anyagot...? Sajna nincs időm 2 napot várni, hiába van 20 HSZ-em..


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

j


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

?


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

p


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

Szuper


----------



## letolteshez (2010 Május 30)

No és előre is köszi


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

az


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

zu


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

oldalatok


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

po


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

már


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Ne szidd a bacilusokat: sok emberben csak ők képviselik a kultúrát.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

sok


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

mindent


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

találtam


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

meg


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

amit


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Senki se lehet tökéletes... Belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

máshol


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

nem


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Ha Ádám és Éva kínaiak lettek volna, akkor megeszik a kígyót, az almát meg hagyták volna a picsába.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Gyerekkorom óta rajongok Michael Jacksonért. Igaz, gyerekkoromban még ő is rajongott értem.


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Ha az esküvőn a menyasszony anyja az ÖRÖMANYA, a menyasszony apja az ÖRÖMAPA, akkor a menyasszony az ÖRÖMLÁNY?


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

leltem meg


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Javulni látom a dolgokat. Lehet, hogy valami fölött átsiklottam?


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

Most


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Azért kell sportolnunk, hogy szép, izmos halottak legyünk.


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Most nem tudom hogy az élet azért szar, mert rövid vagy azért rövid, mert szar?


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Van Tesco gazdaságos óvszer, csak előbb ki kell enni belőle a kempingsajtot.


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Elmentem lángososnak. Végre egy zsíros állás!


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

A kopaszság a legjobb ellenszer az őszülés ellen.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

A pofon elhadart simogatás.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Ma mindenképpen leszáll a Discovery, ha törik, ha szakad...


----------



## Görbéné Révész (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Összehozza, mint lottóötös a rokonságot.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Kezdetben vala a semmi. Majd az Úr mondá: "Legyen világosság!" - s továbbra is vala a semmi, de már látni is lehetett azt.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Isten bizony ateista vagyok!


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

1 és kész?


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

A bánatomat italba akartam fojtani, de tud úszni a bestia.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Ő nem ismeri a félelmet, bár még sok szó van, amit nem ismer.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Minden anyában ott van a potenciális anyós.


----------



## bubek (2010 Május 30)

köszi


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

Anyám sosem szoptatott: azt mondta, barátjaként szeret.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

A legbiztosabb jele annak, hogy létezik intelligens élet a Földön kívül az az, hogy még nem próbáltak kapcsolatba lépni velünk.


----------



## keszegvago (2010 Május 30)

:4::222::..:


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*Hát akkor hajrá!*

Kezdődjön a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtése!


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*Kanada*

Van itt valaki Kanadából is?


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*Montreál*

Szívesen leveleznék kanadaiakkal,
fiatal koromban én is voltam ott, 1976-ban, mikor a montreáli olimpia volt,csodás élmény maradt,23 éves voltam és kijutni a vasfüggöny mögül... külön varázsa volt.


----------



## putyilov (2010 Május 30)

*üdvözlet*

üdv mindenkinek!putyilov 1!


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*le tudlak fogyasztani*

Amúgy a fenti című cd-t keresve keveredtem erre az oldalra, azt várom, hogy hátha majd hozzájutnék annak a letöltéséhez is valamikor, mivel már nem lehet kapni. Tudna valaki nekem ebben segíteni?


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*eső*

Itt most ömlik az eső!


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*Hahó!*

Valaki! Senki nincs itt, hogy válaszolna?


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*7.üzenet*

:..::..::..:


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*8.*

:444:


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*9.*

:4:


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 30)

*10.*

Mára elköszönök! 
:!:


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

úgy vélem ez megfelelő hely első hsznek


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1587


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1586 (csak mert olyan szép kerek szám  )


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1585


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1584


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1583


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1582


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1581


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1580


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1579


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1578


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1577 (igen jól elvagyok )


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1576


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1575


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1574 (úgy érzem még mindig van 0-ig egy néhány szám  )


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1573


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1572


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1571


----------



## Jhongg (2010 Május 30)

1570 (azért nem vagyok annyira híve a hasztalan dolgoknak, ezért itt megállok de felőlem folytathatja valaki )


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

*1.hozzász.*

sziasztok!


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

123


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

lehet,hogy nem igy kellene?


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

456


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

remélem,h sikerül


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

789


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

abc


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

def


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

na, akkor én is folytatom! és klassz a fórum!!!
20


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

nahát...


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

talán


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

18

szia


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

ez így jó????


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

17

na majd holnap folyt. család jobbra el.


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

hali


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

16-jaja, szvsz


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

én még birom


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

ok


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

13
jó éjt


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

hm?!


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

neked is!


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

csak-csak


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

hu...


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

20.


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

21.


----------



## sibci (2010 Május 30)

:d


----------



## xkr (2010 Május 30)

45


----------



## xkr (2010 Május 30)

gfdh


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 Köszi az ötletet, hát akkor...


Aki szeret, minket szeressen.
Annak, aki nem szeret, annak forditsa a Jóisten felénk a szívét.
De akivel nem boldogul, annak forditsa el a *bokáját*, hogy a bicegéséről felismerjük.


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> Köszi az ötletet, hát akkor...
> 
> 
> Aki szeret, minket szeressen.
> ...


 

Az út, ami boldoggá tesz..
http://www.youtobe.com/watch?v=2ToLDiH107s


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> Az út, ami boldoggá tesz..
> http://www.youtobe.com/watch?v=2ToLDiH107s


 

Nem kell az álmokhoz engedély, minden 
álom életre kél.
Engedd szabadon minden álmod, hagyd hogy
valóra váljon.


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> Nem kell az álmokhoz engedély, minden
> álom életre kél.
> Engedd szabadon minden álmod, hagyd hogy
> valóra váljon.


 

"Aki csodákban él, mindent elér.
Realista. Nem lohol árnyakért.
Odatart,ahol örök a fény..."
(Szepes Mária)


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

[quote=kincsesláda;2172014


"Aki csodákban él, mindent elér,
Realista. Nem lohol árnyakért.
Odatart, ahol örök a fény..."
(Szepes Mária)


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> kincsesláda;2172014
> "Aki csodákban él írta:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> kincsesláda írta:
> 
> 
> > "A mennyekből annyit láthtunk, amennyit szemünk elbir."
> ...


----------



## kincsesláda (2010 Május 30)

kincsesláda írta:


> kincsesláda írta:
> 
> 
> > Hiszek a napban, akkor is ha nem süt,
> ...


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Ez igazán jó tanács, köszönöm.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Most tanulom ezt a fórumot.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Sajnos a vihar miatt nem működött a gépem.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Jó estét mindenkinek.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Ó, valóban kevésbbé nehéz, mint gondoltam.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Igyekeznem kell.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Elvesztegettem ezt a napot.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Biztos azért esik az eső, mert megtisztítottam az ablakot.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

A gondolat ereje


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Jó éjt.


----------



## 1Alma (2010 Május 30)

*Jó ötlet*

itt érdemes olvagatni


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

"Mondottam, ember küzd és bízva bízzál.." Madách Imre


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

Azért regisztráltam, mert sok érdekességet találtam itt.


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

" Minden él, s minden a helyén van" V. Hugó


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

" Ha nem költő vagyok, erdei faun leszek." V. Hugo


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

" Minden ember maga az Ember: s a jog oly parttalan, mint a mennyég" V. Hugo


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

" Nyáron, mikor a nap leáldozik, s a rétek
bódító illata gyűrűzve tovaring, " V. Hugo


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

"hunyt szemmel, hallva mind halk neszeit az éjnek,
félig alszunk csupán, s áttetszők álmaink." V. Hugo


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

*Belépés*

"Fiatalon a figyelmünket a külső világra öszpontosítjuk, de idővel ráébredünk,hogy fontos magunkba mélyedni,mert a válaszokat önmagunkban találjuk."


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

"Tisztább a csillag, és enyhébb a lombok árnya" V. Hugo


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

"gyöngyház fénnyel dereng az örök boltozat,


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

s a hajnal mintha csak jelenésre várva


----------



## Ninette (2010 Május 30)

ott bolyongna egész éjjel az ég alatt." V. Hugo: Júniusi éjszakák


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

A tudás a fejben van, de a bölcsesség a szívben !


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

"Minél bölcsebbek vagyunk,annál kevesebbet beszélünk."


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Az igazságot nem lehet megmagyarázni,csak úgy fedhetjük fel,ha csendesen magunkba mélyedünk.


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

"Az amatőrök reméjnek,a profik dolgoznak."


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Tekintsük Istent, mindenkinek támogatást nyújtó végtelen Forrásnak!


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Mindenki a tudatalatti elméjével hatékonyan megvalósíthatja vágyait.


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Apránként nyílik meg előttünk a végtelen szépség és a határtalan teljesítmények világa.


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

1


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

2


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

3


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

4


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

5


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

6


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Legnehezebb feladat az,hogy megtanuljunk bízni Belső Énünkben!


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

13


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

15


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

A félelem feszültséget szül.


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## maxigas67 (2010 Május 30)

Dolgozni csak pontosan és szépen, ahogy acsillag megy az égen, úgy érdemes!
József Attila


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Aki tudatosítja magában,hogy anyagi jóléte kizárólag tudatossági állapotától függ,az jobban végzi majd a munkáját és boldogabbá válik.


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Ha valaki elveszíti állását,ne zavarja,hanem tudja azt,hogy csak újabb lehetőséget kapott.


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Ha új állásra vágyunk,bízzunk benne,hogy a tudatalattink megmutatja mit kell tenni.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

:d


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

2: Ne edd meg a sárga havat!


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

"Ha nincs célunk,az olyan mintha nincs térkép egy út előtt!"


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

A gondolataink irányítják a tetteinket.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

3.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

4. De hülyeség ez. Miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

5.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

6.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

7


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

8


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

A negatív gondolkodást űzzük ki az életünkből - így csodálatos áldásban részesülünk majd.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

9


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

"A béke forrása :emlékezni arra,hogy nincs más csak a szeretet."


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

10


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

11


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

12


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Semmi nem történik ok nélkül!


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Mindent az általunk létrehozott energiáknak köszönhetünk.


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

12+1


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

14


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

15. Az ember annál idősebb.... minnél több esztendős. hehe


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

Egészséges életmód=az egészség érdekében -egészségesen táplálkozni,eleget aludni,rendszeresen mozogni!


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

16


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

17


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

18


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

19


----------



## ditta4 (2010 Május 30)

"Ki mint vet,úgy arat."- ez a lélektan tudománya !


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)

20


----------



## Tomzon62 (2010 Május 30)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Jó estét ! A fórumnak ez a része igen hasznos, mégis kissé sportszerűtlennek érzem, hogy ide írogassak csak azért, hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Ajaj. Smiley-k puszilgatják egymást, holott én azt írtam 'k i s s é'. Na, talán így az kerül adásba, amit én gondoltam.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Nos, a teljesség igénye nélkül: este tíz ora van, fúj a szél és a macskát még nem engedtem be. Zenét hallgatok ( Dire Straits: Going home ). A tea még forró, de a szomszéd lekapcsolta a légkondit. Iszonyú idegesítő az állandó zaj éjjel-nappal.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Na, én ezt így nem csinálom tovább. Beszélni a semmibe nem az én műfajom. Legalább valaki mosolyogna...


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Na, így már jobb. Adok is valamit. Folytassuk csak így


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Nem vagyok elég fáradt hozzá, hogy lássam, de ha jól emlékszem, ebben egy páncélos lovag bújt el.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Ez pontosan az, aminek látszik.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Hinnye, de nagy volt az előző. Bocsi


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Ez térhatású. Nagyon tuti !


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Fogyasztható hőmérsékletűre hűlt a tea, szívesen megosztom


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Ez egy pók. Csak edzetteknek !


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Egyszerű, de nagyszerű.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Hihetetlen, de ez is egy sztereogram. Nagyon nehéz meglátni benne a háromdimenziós négyzetet ( brrrr, ez képzavar ), de ott van.


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Micsoda idill !


----------



## bbilly (2010 Május 31)

Köszönöm a türelmet. Igazán nem akartam rabolni senki idejét, azért időzítettem ilyen késő órára ezt a vacakolást. Azt hiszem, most már megyek is aludni. Jó éjt!


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## littlebigmen (2010 Május 31)

0


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

abc


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

Azért


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

kezdtem


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

el


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

írni


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

ezt a


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

mondatot


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

hogy


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

összejöjjön


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

a 20 db.


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

hozzászólásom


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

és


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

letölthessem


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

végre


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

a kisfiamnak


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

az


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

olvasási


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

gyakorlatok


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

1.


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

osztályosoknak


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

című könyvet.


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## simorita (2010 Május 31)

*20*

Megvan a 20!


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## Aiji (2010 Május 31)

21


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*(1)*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*2*

Nem vagyok bőbeszédű.


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*3*

De szeretek énekelni.


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*4*

Ez persze nem azt jelenti, hogy tudok is


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*5*

Most egy kicsit pihenek.


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*6*

6


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*7*

7


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*8*

8


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*9*

9


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*10*

10


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*11*

11


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*12*

12


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*13*

13


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*14*

14


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*15*

15


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*16*

16


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*17*

Kezdem jól érezni magam


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*18*

Még mindig magamban beszélek:!:


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*19*

Még 40 másodperc:00:


----------



## Papamackó (2010 Május 31)

*20*

Meg vaaaaaaaan!:ugras:


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

*köszi*

Jaj do jó hogy lehetővé tettétek, a 20 hozzászólás gyors megszerzését.


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

*köszi*

Én is magamban fogok beszélni....


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

*köszi*

olyan jó dolgokat találok ezen a fórumon


----------



## reveteg (2010 Május 31)

bottom írta:


> de ez a 20 hozz


Azért van nehogy azt higyjék ez itt warez oldal


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

ddoriwirdkxkjds


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

2 na még párat


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

3 blabla


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

4 skjdinjhufdhkpklslm


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

vbbb


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

7fhjj


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

8fg


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

9 aaaööö


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

10 degdsdergt


----------



## reveteg (2010 Május 31)

Szerimtem nevetséges 20 hozzászóláshoz kötni amikor azonnal lehetvé teszik hogy ne kelljen várni ,csak 20 percet


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

11 egyetértek:lol:


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

12 régebben nem kellett.


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

13 abcd


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

14 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

15 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

16 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

17 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

18 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

19üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

20 üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

21üveg a polcon


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

22üveg a polconkiss


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

magyar


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

angol


----------



## feritual (2010 Május 31)

amerikai


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*13*

13


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*14*

14


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*15*

15


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*16*

16


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*17*

17


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*18*

18


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*19*

19


----------



## azoroszlán (2010 Május 31)

Nekem még mindig azt írja hogy nincs jogosúltságom.


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*20*

20


----------



## hollywoodoo (2010 Május 31)

*21*

21


----------



## kmari (2010 Május 31)

Szép napokat!


----------



## kmari (2010 Május 31)

mindenkinek


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

tök


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

jo


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

ötlet


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

üdvözlet


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

mindenkinek


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Sebeztek százszor, nem sírtam, ha véreztem,
Felkeltem újra, ha új hajnalt éreztem.
Por és hamu, mi tűz volt a véremben,
Szóljon a vérző ima!


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

A bánat, gondolta, olyan, mint egy szikla az óceán partján. Ha az ember elalszik, akkor beáll a dagály, és hoz némi enyhülést. Igen, az álom a dagályhoz hasonlít: elborítja a fájdalom szikláját. De ha az ember fölébred, a dagály visszahúzódik, és nemsokára ismét felbukkan a szikla, a kagylók lepte, elvitathatatlan valóság, és ott is marad örökre, legalábbis addig, amíg az Isten ki nem mozdítja a helyéről.


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

es ha meg van a 20


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Abban a hitben nevelték, hogy Isten maga a szeretet, ám később tűnődni kezdett: mennyire szeretetteli egy olyan Isten, aki elég okossá tesz férfiakat és nőket ahhoz, hogy leszállhatnak a Holdon, de elég ostobává, hogy újra meg újra kénytelenek legyenek megtanulni: nincs olyan szó, hogy örökké.


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

es megis azt irja, hogy


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Van magasabb ítélőszék is, mint az embereké, engem ott fognak megítélni.


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: 1. Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához....


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Az idő is egy szoros, pont olyan, mint ami a szigetek meg a kontinens között húzódik, de az egyetlen komp, ami át tud kelni rajta, az emlékezet, és az olyan, mint egy kísértethajó - ha azt akarjuk, hogy eltűnjön, egy idő után el is fog.


----------



## hapsitapsi (2010 Május 31)

söt most mar 24


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Boldogan éltek, míg meg nem haltak? Nem. Voltak jó napjaik. Voltak győzelmeik és voltak kudarcaik. Volt, amikor szégyellték magukat, mert nem tettek meg minden tőlük telhetőt és volt, mikor büszkék lehettek magukra. Úgy éltek, ahogy tudtak mindannyian, egyesek tovább, mint a többiek, de éltek mind jól és bátran.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Mind azt tesszük, amit tehetünk, be kell érni vele... és ha nem érjük be, akkor is azt kell tenni. Semmi soha nem vész el. Semmi, amit meg ne lehetne találni.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Az írók mindenre emlékeznek (...). Különösen a fájdalomra. Vetkőztess egy írót pucérra, mutass rá a forradásokra, és ő még a legkisebbnek is elmondja a történetét. A nagy sebekből pedig nem amnézia lesz, hanem regény. Némi tehetség nem árt persze, ha az ember író akar lenni, de az egyetlen igazi feltétel az, hogy minden egyes forradás történetére emlékezz. A művészet lényege a szívós emlékezet.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Kétféle ijedtség létezik; legalábbis az én felfogásom szerint. A tévés ijedtség és az igazi ijedtség. Szerintem általában csak a tévés ijedtség szintjét érjük el. Például amikor a vérteszt eredményére várunk, vagy amikor a sötétben hazafelé sétálunk a könyvtárból, és arra gondolunk, hogy a bozótban rossz fiúk rejtőznek. Az ilyen szarságoktól nem rémülünk meg igazán, mert a szívünk legmélyén tudjuk, hogy a vérteszt negatív lesz, és hogy senki sincs a bozótban. Hogy miért? Mert ilyesmi csak a filmekben történik.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Aki könyvet olvas, kezdetnek éppúgy hajlandó eltársalogni az időjárásról, mint akárki más, de innen általában tovább is tud lépni.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Nem a szereteten vagy a vonzalmon múlik; azt adni is tudok, és el is fogadom. A fájdalmat is éppúgy érzem, mint bárki más. Vágyom a simogató kézre, és én is szeretek simogatni. De ha megkérdezik, jól érzem-e magam, nem bírok nemet mondani rá. Nem jön a számra, hogy segítséget kérjek.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

A halál csak átmenet, egy hely, ahol várni kell, ahogy az öltözőben várunk, mielőtt kimennénk játszani.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Hiszem, hogy a világban létezik a jó, amelyet így vagy úgy áraszt magából a szerető Isten. De hiszek egy másik erőben is, amely éppen olyan valós, mint az Isten, akihez egész életemben imádkoztam, és tudatosan azon munkálkodik, hogy minden tisztességes elhatározást romba döntsön. Nem a Sátán, én nem hiszem, hogy a Sátán lenne (bár hiszem, hogy ő is valóságos), hanem a diszharmónia démona, valami vásott és ostoba dolog, amely vígan kuncog, ha egy öregember felgyújtja magát, pedig csak pipára akart gyújtani, vagy amikor az imádott kisbaba a szájába veszi az első karácsonyi ajándékát, és megfullad tőle.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Mort úgy vélte, hogy az emberek - még azok is, akik megpróbálnak őszinték lenni magukhoz - képtelenek elfogadni, ha véget ér valami. Még akkor is bíznak, vagy legalábbis megpróbálnak bízni, ha már a végső döntést is felírták a falra, méghozzá akkora betűkkel, hogy több száz méterről is elolvashatja bárki. Ha valami igazán fontos, könnyen csal az ember, könnyen összetéveszti a valóságot egy szappanoperával, és meggyőzi magát arról, hogy nem kell olyan sötéten látni a helyzetet, végül úgyis minden jóra fordul... talán éppen a következő reklám után. Mort arra gondolt, hogy az önámítás csodálatos képessége nélkül az emberiség valószínűleg még őrültebb volna, mint amilyen őrült jelenleg.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

A középiskolában már megkezdődik a visszavonhatatlan döntések sorozata. Ajtók zárulnak be halk kattanással, s a zajukat csak évekkel később, az álmaiban hallja tisztán az ember.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Sötétben tudniillik megváltoznak a dolgok, (...) - kiváltképp ha az ember egyedül van. Ilyenkor a képzeletet fogva tartó ketrecről lehullik a zár, és senki sem tudhatja, mi tör ki a rácsok közül.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Ébredés után a legtöbb álom olyan, mint a molylepke üres gubója vagy a felhasadt borsóhüvely: megannyi halott váz, amelyen tombolva, de röpkén viharzott át az élet, és aztán kiszállt belőle.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Ha az ember életében egyszer csak minden összeomlik, (...) kell valami, ami egyszerű és kiszámítható, amibe bele lehet kapaszkodni. És ha az ember történetesen nem talál mást e célra, mint a szemhéja mögött egészségesen, jól szervezetten lüktető vérnek és az októberi napfény utolsó sugarainak váltakozását - nos, akkor elfogadja és szépen meg is köszöni. Mert ha nem talál még ilyen fogódzót sem, ha nem akad rá valamire, ami legalább ilyen elemi szinten ésszerű és megmagyarázható, akkor új világrendjének idegenszerűsége előbb-utóbb az őrületbe kergeti.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

A távollét nem teszi okvetlenül szeretőbbé a szívet, de határozottan frissíti a szemet.


----------



## lucynda05 (2010 Május 31)

Nem hiszek a hullarabló vámpírokban, a szellemekben és a szörnyekben. És úgy vélem, jó, hogy ilyesmik nem léteznek, mert szerintem az a jóságos Úr sem létezik, aki meg tudna óvni bennünket tőlük.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

"A szavak arra valók, hogy elrejtsék gondolatainkat."
S.J. Malagrida


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

_ ''Ha egy pillangó szárnya rebbenésével megmozdítja a levegőt Pekingben, akkor abból esetleg egy hónap múlva New Yorkban hatalmas vihar támadhat.''_


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" A császárság öreg szolgáló, aki már hozzászokott, hogy mindenki megerőszakolja." Napoleon


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

[FONT=&quot]Csak egy pókhálószál tart életben. Elég egy semmiség, egy enyhe fuvallat, a dolgok arasznyi elmozdulása, és az, amiért az ember imént még az életét áldozta volna, egyszerre csak tartalmatlan butaságnak mutatkozik. [/FONT]


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

[FONT=&quot]Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad, csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg, és érezd a virágok illatát! [/FONT]


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

A testünk, melyben létezünk, a földből származik, ahogy minden olyan dolog is, amit megeszünk, megiszunk vagy belélegzünk, és végül mindezek a földbe is térnek vissza. Azt pedig, hogy mit tesznek az istenek a bennünk lakozó szikrával, senki nem tudhatja.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Mindennap elmúlik valami
Amiért az ember szomorkodik,
De mindennap születik valami,
Amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni." Hérokleitosz


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

A nyertes tudja, mi lesz a következő lépése, ha veszít, ám nem beszél erről; a vesztesnek fogalma sincs, mit tesz majd, ha veszít, de sokat fecseg arról, mi lesz majd, ha nyer.


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

[FONT=&quot]Visszaemlékezett arra a napkeleti királyra, aki meg akarta ismerni az ember történetét, s egy tudós ekkor ötszáz kötetet hozott neki. De a királyt nagyon elfoglalták az ország ügyei, és megparancsolta, hogy az ötszáz kötetes anyagot sűrítsék össze. Húsz év múlva visszatért a bölcs, és a történelem akkor már csak ötven kötetből állt. De a király időközben túlságosan megöregedett ahhoz, hogy ennyit olvasson, ezért megint ráparancsolt, hogy fogja rövidebbre a tudományát. Ismét eltelt húsz esztendő, és az ősz, öreg bölcs megjelent egy kötettel, amely mindazt magába foglalta, ami a királyt érdekelte. De a király halálos ágyán feküdt, és még arra sem maradt ideje, hogy azt az egy kötetet elolvassa. Ekkor a bölcs egyetlen mondatban tömörítette számára az ember történetét. Ez így szólt: született, szenvedett és meghalt. [/FONT]


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Az a mű amelyet elolvasnak: él, az a mű amit másodszor is elolvasnak: megmarad."
Dumas Fils


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

"...a dolgokat meg kell várni.
Megvárni, egy angyal és egy szent türelmével, amíg a
dolgok - emberek, eszmék, helyzetek -, melyek hozzád tartoznak,
eljutnak hozzád. Egyetlen lépést sem sietni feléjük,
egyetlen mozdulattal, szóval sem siettetni közeledtüket.
Mert bizonyos emberek, eszmék, helyzetek, melyek
életedhez, jellemedhez, világi és szellemi sorsodhoz tartoznak,
állandóan útban vannak feléd. Könyvek. Férfiak. Nők.
Barátságok. Megismerések, igazságok. Ez mind feléd tart,
lassú hömpölygéssel, s találkoznotok kell egy napon. De
te ne kapkodj, ne siettesd útjukat és közeledésüket. Ha
nagyon sietsz feléjük, elkerülheted azt, ami fontos és
személyesen a tiéd. Várj, nagy erővel, figyelmesen, egész sorsoddal és életeddel."
(Márai Sándor, Füveskönyv)


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Semmi sem reménytelenül tragikus az életben, még a könnycsepp is, amely legurul az arcunkon, csiklandozza a bőrt."
Egy humorista


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Az eszme mindig kudarcot vall, ha különbözik az érdektől." Marx


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Van üzlet és van barátság. Aki a kettőt összekeveri, előbb-utóbb csúnyán ráfizet."


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

Becsüld meg a kezdőt-ő semmi, de még minden lehet." Forbáth Imre


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Aki sokat játszik és sokat dolgozik, fiatal marad."
Tibeti mondás


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

"Sokáig kell élni ahhoz, hogy az ember fiatal maradjon."
Picasso


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

LASSÚ TÁNC 

Nézted valaha a gyerekeket játszani a körhintán? 
Hallgattad, mint az esőcseppek földet érnek tompán? 
Követted szemeddel egy pillangó szeszélyes röptét, 
Nézted a tovatűnő éjben a felkelő nap fényét? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid 
A zene elillan... 

Átrepülsz szinte minden napodon? 
S amikor kérded: "Hogy s mint?" 
Meghallod a választ? 
Mikor a nap véget ér, te ágyadban fekszel, 
Tennivalók százai cikáznak fejedben? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid.. 
A zene elillan... 

Szoktad mondani gyermekednek, "majd inkább holnap"? 
És láttad a rohanásban, amint arcára kiült a bánat? 
Vesztettél el egy jó barátot, hagytad kihűlni a barátságot, szerelmet 
Mert nem volt időd felhívni, hogy annyit mondj: "Szia"? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid. 
A zene elillan. 

Mikor oly gyorsan szaladsz, hogy valahová elérj, 
Észre sem veszed az út örömét. 
Mikor egész nap csak rohansz s aggódsz, 
Olyan ez, mint egy ajándék melyet eldobsz szinte egy perc alatt. 
Az Élet nem versenyfutás 
Lassíts, ne szaladj oly gyorsan 
Halld meg a zenét 
Mielőtt a dal elillan.


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

*Kínai tanítás - A pénz* 


*Vehetsz házat,
de otthont nem;
vehetsz ágyat,
de álmot nem;
vehetsz órát,
de időt nem;
vehetsz könyvet,
de tudást nem;
vehetsz pozíciót,
de tiszteletet nem;
megfizetheted az orvost,
de az egészséget nem;
megveheted a lelket,
de az életet nem;
megveheted a szexet,
de a szerelmet nem.*


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Minden életkornak megvannak a maga örömei, de ezeket sajnos mindig megkésve ismerjük fel." Casals


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

Józsi bácsi, hozd vissza a fogót, mer' pofán váglak!


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*A KKV Körkép a magyarországi kis- és közepes vállalkozások körében vizsgálja negyedévente a konjunkturális helyzetet, a kilátásokat, valamint az aktuális gazdasági jelenségek okait és hatásait. A kutatási anyagok jellemzően rövid távúak, a cikk ajánló formájában hívja fel az Olvasó figyelmét ezek nyomon követésének lehetőségére.*


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

Gabriel García Márquez (Nobel díjas író)búcsúlevele barátainak:
(részlet)
"Ha Isten egy pillanatra elfelejtené, hogy én csak egy 
rongybábu vagyok, és még egy kis élettel ajándékozna meg,
azt maximálisan kihasználnám.
Talán nem mondanék ki mindent, amit gondolok, de
meggondolnám azt, amit kimondok.
Ha Isten megajándékozna még egy darab
élettel, egyszerű ruhába öltöznék, hanyatt feküdnék a napon,
fedetlenül hagyva nemcsak a testemet, hanem a lelkemet is.
Annyi mindent tanultam tőletek, emberek... Megtanultam, hogy
mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a 
boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.
Megtanultam, hogy egy embernek csak akkor van joga lenézni 
egy másikra, amikor segítenie kell neki felállni. 
Mindig mondd azt, amit érzel és tedd azt, amit gondolsz. 
Mindig van másnap, és az élet lehetőséget ad nekünk arra,
hogy jóvátegyük a dolgokat, de ha tévedek, és csak a mai nap 
van nekünk, szeretném elmondani neked, mennyire szeretlek, 
és hogy sosem felejtelek el.
Lehet, hogy ma látod utoljára azokat, akiket szeretsz. Ezért 
ne várj tovább, tedd meg ma, mert ha sosem jön el a holnap, 
sajnálni fogod azt a napot, amikor nem jutott időd egy
mosolyra, egy ölelésre, egy csókra, és amikor túlságosan
elfoglalt voltál ahhoz, hogy teljesíts egy utolsó kérést. 
Tartsd magad közelében azokat, akiket szeretsz, mondd a 
fülükbe, mennyire szükséged van rájuk, szeresd őket és bánj
velük jól, jusson időd arra, hogy azt mondd nekik,
"sajnálom", "bocsáss meg", "kérlek", "köszönöm" és 
mindazokat a szerelmes szavakat, amelyeket ismersz.
Mutasd ki barátaidnak és 
szeretteidnek, mennyire fontosak neked."


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Jobb egy asszony, mint egy fotel két karja között halni meg." Shaw


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

Social Messaging and Group Collaboration
Share ideas, files, web links, Google Docs and Google Calendar with everyone or select groups of co-workers. Create feeds for departments and projects in the company. Increase transparency and sharing within your company


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*2. világháborús bombázások a Google Földben*

Szerző: Dajkó Pál | Dátum: 2010-02-05 16:13 | Rovatok: Internet / Webérték | Forrás: IT café 
*A népszerű szolgáltatás újabb réteggel bővült: meg lehet tekinteni, hogy milyen rombolással jártak a múlt század második nagy háborújában a bombázások.*


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Akkor élsz, ha másokért élsz." Széchenyi


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

*"A múlt már nincs. A jövő még nincs. Egyetlen valóság: a jelen."*


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

Egy olyan modellről írok most ami a kezdetektől fogva az egyik nagy kedvencem. Izgatottan várom a pillanatot amikor megáll a szalon előtt a kamion és legurul róla az új Kia Sportage. Igen, azonnal írok róla és természetesen mindenki kipróbálhatja. Kíváncsian várom majd az Önök véleményét is. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy fantasztikus élmény lesz ahogy ezt az Új Sorento-nál már most is élvezhetjük. 
Az Új Kia Sportage Új karosszériájával, új motorjaival és friss, jellegzetes stílusával a mai családoknak mutat új dinamikus formát a városbarát szabadidő-autó. A korábbi sorozatnál kevesebbet fogyaszt, és így kevesebb széndioxidot is bocsát a környezetbe.


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

*"Akiben zűrzavar van - zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van - rendet teremt maga körül."*


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

The former Farecast.com, now backed by Microsoft, is looking and working even better as *Bing.com/travel* The main attraction of the site continues to be its “price predictor,” which forecasts whether fares on major domestic routes will go up or down. Enter your itinerary and the site will return a list of airfares with a recommendation to either buy now or wait for a fare drop. Other than that, it functions much like Kayak and often matches the lowest fares on Kayak. But Bing searches only half as many sources and doesn’t always transfer you straight to the purchasing page. After you click on a deal, it sends you to the corresponding airline or online travel agency homepage, where you’ll have to re-enter your search criteria.


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

*"A beszédem akkor lesz egy velem, ha jóakarattal igazat és fontosat mondok annak, akit megillet."*


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" kapcsolatok nélkül az ember nemcsak magányos, de nem ember többé." Csermely Péter


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Self-Study Quizzes for ESL Students*

http://a4esl.org/q/h/
Többszáz online teszt: nyelvtan, azonos hangzású szavak, tematikus szókincs, kifejezések és _phrasal verb_-ök.


----------



## enigma8 (2010 Május 31)

*"A belső fegyelem megtart, mint testet a csontváz. A külső fegyelem páncél; véd és akadályoz."*


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Word Mania*

http://www.wordmania.org/
Ingyenes játékok és rejtvények nyelvgyakorláshoz. Akasztófajáték, keresztrejtvény és szókereső; találós kérdések és szókincsellenőrző logikai feladványok, valamint egyszerű képes gyakorlatok gyerekeknek.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*English at home*

http://www.english-at-home.com/
Nyelvtani és igeidőkkel kapcsolatos leírások; élőbeszédben használatos fordulatok szituáció szerint csoportosítva. Tematikus angol szókincs részletes magyarázatokkal, szólások és kifejezések, illetve néhány egyszerűbb kvíz és teszt.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Randall’s ESL Cyber Listening Lab*

http://www.esl-lab.com/
Tesztek és feladatok, melyek egy-egy online hangfelvétel meghallgatására épülnek – annak anyagát ellenőrzik és dolgozzák fel.
*Simple English News*

http://www.simpleenglishnews.com/
Rövidhírek mindenféle közéleti, politikai témában, melyek szövege egyszerre hallgatható és olvasható – párszavas szószedettel kiegészítve.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*English Language Listening Library Online (ELLLO)*

http://www.elllo.org/
Kellemes tempójú, nem túl bonyolult párbeszédek, igaz nem mindig anyanyelvi alanyokkal, hanem angolul jól beszélő külföldiek között. A meghallgatható beszélgetések szövege leírva is követhető.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*British Council*

http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/
Gazdag, bár kissé nehezen áttekinthető tananyag-választék felnőtt nyelvtanulók és gyerekek számára. Különösen a gyerekeknek szánt anyagok színvonalasak: mókás játékok, zenehallgatás, egyszerű sztorik olvasása képregény-szerű kivitelben (sőt rövid olvasmányok interaktív összeállítása).


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*English-Test.net*

http://www.english-test.net/
Rengeteg ingyenes interaktív angolteszt kezdőtől haladó szintig: nyelvtan, szinonímák, üzleti angol, köznyelvi fordulatok, gyakori hibák.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Ha holnap elpusztulna is a világ, én ma elültetném még az almafát."
Luther Márton


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

1.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*EnglishLearner.com*

http://www.englishlearner.com/
Interaktív nyelvtani és szókincs-ellenőrző tesztek és feladatok, illetve akasztófa-játékok kezdő, középhaladó és haladó szinten.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

2.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*BBC*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/hungarian/learningenglish/ 
Angol nyelvleckék – hírekben előforduló kifejezések megértése, EU-szókincs, üzleti angol, mindennapos társalgás nyelvezete, divatos szavak, videó- és hanganyagok gazdag kínálata igazán autentikus forrásból.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

3.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Sulinet Nyelvek*

http://www.sulinet.hu/nyelvek/?nyelv=angol
A Sulinet kicsit kaotikus, de gazdag tartalommal bíró angolnyelvi oldalain szókincsfejlesztés, középfokú és felsőfokú feladatok, nyelvvizsga- és felvételi-előkészítő tananyagok és feladatsorok, szórakoztató és interaktív anyagok egyaránt megtalálhatóak.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

4.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" tisztességesnek lenni a közéletben, úgy látszik, ez annyi, mint örökös ellenzéknek lenni." Füst Milán


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Online Angol Tanszék*

http://www.angoltanszek.hu/TUT/tut.php?sw=b
Többszáz fejezetre bontott ingyenes oktatóanyag-gyűjtemény, melyben a részletesen elmagyarázott nyelvtani szabályok, bemutatott kifejezések és szóhasználat mellett színesítésképpen aktuális nyelvi jelenségek ismertetése és szórakoztató stílusú nyelvi észrevételek is olvashatóak.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

5.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Napi Nyelvi Frissítő*

http://www.napinyelvifrissito.hu/en/
Napról napra friss szövegértési feladatok ellenőrző kérdésekkel.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

6.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*Angoloktató*

http://www.angoloktato.hu/
Online tesztek kezdőknek és haladóknak; teszt-jellegű nyelvtani feladatok változatos témakörökben (igeidők, kérdőszavak, függő beszéd, előljáró szavak, főnevek és névmások stb.).


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Elsősorban szükségszerűen ember vagyok, és csak másodsorban, véletlenül francia." Montesquien


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

7.


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

*EnglishClub*

http://www.englishclub.com/learn-english.htm
Tananyagok és kvíz-feladatok az angoltanulás szinte minden témakörében (nyelvtani szabályok, szókincs, kiejtés, olvasás, írás, beszédértés).


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

8.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

9.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

10.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" A rossz mit ember tesz , túléli őt, a jó gyakorta sírba száll vele..."
Shakespeare


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

11.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

12.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" maga a halál is az élet feladatainak egyike." Marcus Aurelius


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

13.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

14.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Kinek virág kell, nem hord rózsakertet. A látni vágyó napba nem tekint..." Vörösmarty


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

15.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

16.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

17.


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" A világhír nem egyéb, mint jórészt egymást követő félreértések sorozata." Relke


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

18.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

19.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

20.


----------



## prom5 (2010 Május 31)

Köszöntem Szépen!


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Az, hogy milyen hosszú egy perc, attól függ, hogy a Wc ajtó melyik oldalán állunk." egy író


----------



## blacksir (2010 Május 31)

hihetetetlen harapás 2 - fogas gyuszi visszatér


----------



## LKitti (2010 Május 31)

" Nem minden csukott szem alszik és nem minden nyitott szem lát."


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

*Sziasztok*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



Szintén


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

A jó letöltések miatt vagyok itt én is


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

Örülök, hogy idetaláltam, sok jó dolog van errefelé


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

3.


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

kedvenceim: agykontroll, tanuláskontroll


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

ja, s a német nyelvtanuláshoz feltett anyagok


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

:d


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

4.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

5.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

6.


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

na már csak 10


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent. Phyllis Diller


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

A játék a kutatás legjobb módja. Albert Einstein


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

7 :d


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

7.


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

Főként tapasztalatokat halmozzunk fel, ne tárgyakat!


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

na még 5


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

8.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

9.


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

Sikerült, a kötelező 20-on túl is vagyok


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

10.


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

Köszi


----------



## vamelcsi (2010 Május 31)

További szép napot és fórumozást mindenkinek!


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

11.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

12.


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

sziasztok, én ma kezdem a gyűjtögetést


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

azért hogy elérjem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

mert már korábban is rengeteg hasznos dolgot fedeztem itt fel


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

13.


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

és ma valami olyat, amit sehol máshol ;D


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

14.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

15.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

16.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

17.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

18.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

19.


----------



## zzzsss3 (2010 Május 31)

20.


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

és már csak 8 hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

annyira jó, hogy csak 7 hiányzik már


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

akárhogy próbálom, még hiányzik ez is :S


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)




----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

01


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

02


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)

Zseniális topic  még csak három....17 van hátra


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)

Ha a fogrém kijött a tubusból nehéz visszatenni!


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

03


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

haha 06


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

-14


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

a


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

huhhh


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

a Fusi pocketloox-család ma nem a kedvencem


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

na jó máskor sem...


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

kétségbe vagyok esve, még mingid nem vagyok teljes jogú felhasználó . Hmm.


----------



## gkat (2010 Május 31)

üzenetszám: megvan. Regisztráció legalább 2 napja: stimmel. Mi lehet a probléma???


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

nekem kell a fekete vonat midiben, és áááá még 2 napot kell rá várnom!:S


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

param


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

b


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

v


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

d


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*a*

a


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

hdf


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*b*

b


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*c*

c


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*d*

d


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*e*

e


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*f*

f


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*g*

g


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*h*

h


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*i*

i


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*j*

j


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*kk*

kk


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*l*

lll


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*m*

m


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*n*

n


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*o*

o


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*p*

p


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*q*

q


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

sdfsdfs


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*r*

r


----------



## kede2 (2010 Május 31)

*s*

s


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)




----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)




----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Igen így már érthető


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)




----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)




----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Megpróbálom én is


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke. Vernon Sanders Law


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Az élet nem azzal mérhető, milyen sokáig lélegzünk, hanem azokkal a
pillanatokkal, amelyektől elakad a lélegzetünk.


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Nem létezik jelentéktelen dolog. Mindennek ára van, minden összeadódik, míg végül megbillen az egyensúly, és ismét elmegyünk, megint az utat rójuk, és azt mondjuk magunknak: talán legközelebb. Joanne Harris


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Álmodd, amit álmodni akarsz; 
menj oda, ahova menni akarsz; 
légy az, aki lenni szeretnél, 
mert csak egy életed van és egy lehetőséged, hogy megtedd mindazt, amit meg szeretnél tenni.


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

*A legboldogabb embereknek nem feltétlenül jut mindenből a legjobb;*​ *[FONT=&quot]ők pusztán mindenből, amivel találkoznak életük során a legtöbbet hozzák ki.[/FONT]*


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Az a legnagyobb kudarc, ha soha nem ragadod meg az alkalmat. Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Amikor megszülettél sírtál, míg körülötted mindenki mosolygott. 
Éld úgy az életed, hogy a végén te legyél az egyetlen, aki mosolyog, míg a körülötted lévők sírnak.


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

A nevetés a dzsem az élet pirítósán. Ízt ad neki, megőrzi a kiszáradástól, és megkönnyíti a lenyelését. Diane Johnson


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

xvc


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

A tegnap már történelem, a holnap még titok , a ma pedig ajándék.


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

A szőlővesszőt a föld alá kell temetni, hogy friss hajtásokat hozzon - nekünk is változtatnunk kell az életünkön, ha azt akarjuk, hogy felfrissüljenek a gondolataink.


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

"Valakit megszeretni egy pillanat is elég,
Ugyanazt elfeledni egy élet is kevés.
Mert az élet bármily mostoha,
szeretni megtanít, de feledni soha”


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Az élet nehéz, és sokszor nem látni a rossznak a végét. Néha azt hiszed, az út innen már csak fölfelé vezethet, aztán mégis kiderül, hogy tovább vezet lefelé. Az alagút végén megcsillan a fény, aztán épp oly hirtelen elhalványul. Néha azonban a katasztrófában is van gyógyulás. Néha az ember kap még egy esélyt.


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

A tiltott gyümölcs a legédesebb!


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

gd


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Nagyon jók vagyunkKezdek belejönni!


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

[font=&quot]az élet egy játék,de itt nincs hatos hogy újra dobhass[/font]


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Viki egyetértek


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Az élet egy játszma, amit csak egy módon lehet játszani: teljes gőzzel.


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Mivel nőből vagyok, nem mondom ki, amit akarok, de fenn tartom a jogot, arra, hogy hisztizzek, ha nem kapom meg!


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Ha majd 1x, évek múltán
Hajad fehér lesz, s kezed reszkető,
Unokáid közül egyik könyvet vesz elő:
"Nézd nagymama mit találtam!"
Odaviszi, s leteszi eléd.
Körül lebegnéd a könyvnek fedelét.
Eszedbe fog jutni ki e pár sort írta,
Kit már rég takar a sír.
Kicsiny fejüket összedugják:
"Nézzétek a nagymama sír!"


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Csak élni az életet ,s jó szemmel látni a színeket. Megfogni mit meglehet,elengedni mit ellehet,remélem mindezt meglehet!!!


----------



## Éva53 (2010 Május 31)

*Gyűjtés*

Hol is tartok már?


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Az embereket meg lehet ismerni a zenén keresztül, amit hallgatnak.


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

Gurls ... We fall for stupid boys,
We make lots of dumb mistakes, 
We like to act stupid and laugh really loud,
but us, Gurls, we're really good at 1 thing:
staying strong


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

-8


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

fsdfsdf


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.myspace.com/stereospeakerz


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

[FONT=&quot]"Ha szivárványt szeretnél, az esőt is végig kell nézni..."

[/FONT]


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Tánc közben az lehetsz, ami csak lenni akarsz abban a pillanatban.


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

"A gyarló és a fenséges találkozása, a test és a lélek harmóniája a tánc. Az önnön korlátait legyőző ember, aki képes naponta megújulni: a Táncos.
Ezen eszményi törekvések szenvedélyes találkozása hozza létre a Táncművészetet, amely a legmasztosabb dolgokat tudja tolmácsolni országoktól, népektől, nyelvektől, kifejezési formáktól függetlenül.
Lehet-e nagyobb boldogság, mint ennek szolgálata...?" ♥


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

"A nők nem szeretik sem a bólogató kiskutyákat, sem az ordítozó majmokat. Azt szeretik, ha csendben lépked mellettük a tigris..."


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Pusztika Gratula!


----------



## Pusztika (2010 Május 31)

A barát az egyetlen személy, aki ki tudja javítani a hibáidat - de van annyi esze, hogy meg sem próbálja


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít.


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/blake


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Na mára egyenlőre ennyi!Mennem kell a gyerkőcért a suliba!


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél.


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

-9


----------



## viki781 (2010 Május 31)

Na most már tényleg megyek!))


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

kiss


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)




----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

:..:


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

:8:


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

\\m/


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/wave


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/here i go


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/funk snap


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/mayday


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

:444:


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

unom


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

Rox on


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)




----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/anotherr bass


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

Roxette


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

a


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

már csak 2


----------



## roxette (2010 Május 31)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

:d:d


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

q


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

+10000


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

sd


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

www.soundcloud.com/stereospeakerz/another bass


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

ppc


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

30


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

sun


----------



## odin42 (2010 Május 31)

az idő vészesen fogy


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

ghkd


----------



## StereoS. (2010 Május 31)

20!!!:d


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

up


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

c:


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

dos


----------



## paróka (2010 Május 31)

*szól a nóta kötetek*

333, 56Mai 57978]Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

hal


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

lg


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

ebéd


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

god


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

próba1


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

*2*


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

21


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

2424


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

235


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

2w3r


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

rt3


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

enough


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

121


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)

oks már csak kettő kell


----------



## parna (2010 Május 31)

2334


----------



## nettti (2010 Május 31)

ééés itt az utolsó, szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## kid.a (2010 Május 31)

lzgbi


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

kösszi szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

sadkjlfjkalshfksa


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

jasuairlffc


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

aznehtoslszég2


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

sssss


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

ssdfgdhgh


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

hgjhjdhgkdhjg


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## k-laucica (2010 Május 31)

mégegyszer kössziszépen


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## gezsa (2010 Május 31)

0


----------



## ABG (2010 Május 31)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

Jó ez az ötlet már régóta keresek könyveket amik csak itt találok meg és megiedtem kicsit a 20 hozzá zólástól


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

Amugy köszi


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Jó kis lehetőség


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Én is vagyok vele


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Majd csak összecsöpög


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

oopsz 7


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

arkhé akkor te is gyüjtögeted ?


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

akkor nem vagyok egyedül legalább


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

jaja


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

na már csak 10 kell


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

ki éne mennem a boltba de össze gyüjteném ezt na mindegy gyors elfutok aztán beütöm a maradékot


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Tényleg tök jó dolgok vannak itt, de én elég szűkszavúra sikeredtem


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

De azért jó ötlet ez mert itt kb ha nagyon fontos 2 perc altt össze gyüjthetd a 20at


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

na majd jövök visza


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Akkor egyedül folytatom


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

30y


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

:55:


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Haladok...


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Köszi aki kitaláltaaaaa!!!!kiss


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

További jó klikkelgetést!


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

-2


----------



## arkhé (2010 Május 31)

Vége...


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Ez egy nagyon jó oldal.
Olyan zenék vannak, amit máshol nem lehet megtalálni.


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Csak éppen kell 20 hozzászólás XD


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Lol


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

lassan gyűlik


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

juj


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

5 percen belül nem lehet ugyanaz 2 bejegyzés


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Nekem az Új tekknő az igazi férfi kéne


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Fenn van.


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Már csak 5 kell


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

már 4


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Mindjárt megvan.


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Huhú.


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Kész!
Egyébként Magyarországi vagyok.


----------



## Peti 96 (2010 Május 31)

Lol most van kész


----------



## kisditta (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## kisditta (2010 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

nos


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

gyűjtögetünk...l


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

még pár okosság és


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

egy idő után


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

csak meglesz


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

a szükséges számú


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

hozzászólás


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)




----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

bár elég lassan halad a dolog


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

és egyébként is


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

utálok magamban beszélni


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

de hát


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

csak megéri


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

bár egy kicsit tényleg uncsi


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

talán idéznem kéne vmi verset...


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

nem is tudom...


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

mindjárt kitalálok vmit


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

vagy nem


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

nézzük csak


----------



## bestseller (2010 Május 31)

vagyis már nem kell


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

en is szeretnek hozzaszolni


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

parszor


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

mert hat az ember mindig a konnyebb utat valasztja


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

es mar csak vagy 14 hozzaszolas kell a 20hoz


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

semmiseg vegulis csak negy honapja vagyok regisztralva es most jottem ra hogy ezt igy is lehet


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Május 31)

Nekem is ez az első hozzászólásom!


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

szoval a mai napom ugy kezdodik hogy nagyon okosnak erzem magam


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

egyebkent is szeretek irogatni a kovetkezokben megosztom miket szeretek


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

csak most nem tudom mi jelent meg
valamit elnyomtam


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

én még csak ma regiztem de örülökhogy eböl megtaláltam


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

kv-t


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

Na Te ugyes vagy


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

mosolyt


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

Nem csak valamelyik ismerösö mmár fenn volt itt és ö szolt de hála az égnek mert elsöre megijedtem


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

a kedvesem szuszogasat


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

és a büvös 20as


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

hat akkor is szerencsesebb vagy mint en mert harom honapja gyozkodom magam hogy belefogjakh ozzaszolni


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## charlotte91 (2010 Május 31)

de már neked is csak 3


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

en nem is szamoltam megnezem holt tartok


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

Köszönöm a tanácsot! Egyébként nehéz összehozni ennyi hozzászólást amig nem ismerem meg a rendszert!
Aki olvassa ezeket és szeret segíteni...hát a profilomra írhat nekem.Köszönöm Mindenkinekkiss


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

akkor 2


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## stefannoemi (2010 Május 31)

Koszonom hogy hozzaszolhattam ehhez a temahoz okos megjegyzeseimmel  Sziasztok


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

Egyszer


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

volt


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

hol


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

nem


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

nem


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

lassú voltam  Pedig siettem


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

de már nem sokára meg lesz a 20


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

már csak 3


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

ne nem volt


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

még 2....


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

mar csak x


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

brumm


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

és 1! Hurrráááá!!! Sosem hittem, hogy elérek ide  Na jó, tudtam, hogy lesz ilyen de akkor is, olyan jól esik ezt így leírni


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

de kell egy ráadás  hajrá, már neked sincs sok


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

bruhaha


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

kosz rajta vagyok


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

kugtre


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

Drukkolok


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

Fura, még én is csak tag vagyok... pedig azt hittem automatikusan átvált... Ki kell jelentkezni vagy mire kell még várni?


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

pedig kellene pár dolog... :/


----------



## Melcsim (2010 Május 31)

na jó, majd holnap meglátom


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

kikri


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

varj 2 napot


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

Énis írok pár hozzászólást


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

Már csak 19


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

márcsak 18 hozzászólás


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

Láttátok a The Last Songot?


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

huh ez maceras


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

15 :d


----------



## $iso (2010 Május 31)

Mit írjak még?


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

huh


----------



## themouse (2010 Május 31)

jajaja


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)




----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

Ha nincs kérdező nehéz összehozni...


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

..ha van akkor is...!


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

Írok néhány kinai közmondást...!


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

nehezen gyűlik


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

Soha nem szabad felemelni a hangod amikor igazad van.


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"A barát egy út,az ellenség egy fal."


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Ha nem akarod,hogy kitudódjon ,inkább meg se tedd."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Többet ér egy ember birálata,mint ezrek egyetértése."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Ne számits arra,hogy az élet igazságosan bánjon veled."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Annak ellenére,hogy az élet drága,elég népszerű"


----------



## Isaac_Back (2010 Május 31)

*1. hozzászólás*

:d


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

..nem vagyok teljesen őrült,csak teljesíteni akarom a rám rótt penzumot!


----------



## Isaac_Back (2010 Május 31)

a


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

...viszont,ha írok,valami értelmeset,vagy fogyaszthatót szeretnék!


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

...remélem a régi tagok most együttérzéssel nézik az írásaim egymásutánját!!


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

még kínai mondások:"A "Nem tudom "és a "Bocsánat" szavakat ne szégyeld kimondani."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Ne hidd el mind azt amit hallasz,és ne mond ki mind azt amit gondolsz."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Ha elmúlunk 60 évesek,kevesebb dologról gondoljuk,hogy képtelenség."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"Minden kornak megvan a maga viselkedés módja."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"A fiatalok kezdeményező képessége és az idősebbek tapasztalata azonos értékű."


----------



## owner (2010 Május 31)

"A végletes fájdalom,csakugy mint a végletes öröm,oly szertelen érzés,hogy nem tarthat sokáig.
Az emberi szív nem lehet sokáig végletekben." (Victor Hugo)


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

ez egy jó lehetőség élek vele


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

a


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

c


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

d


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

e


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

f


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

g


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

Ez a szám irkálás valóban gyorsabb mint a hozzászólások de azért egy kicsit megdolgozhatnál érte!


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

h


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

az biztos, de így valóban gyorsabb


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

na,a betü irás se rosszabb mint a számok irása


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

112


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

Te pedig mondatokat írsz. A lényeg ugyan az, nem?


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

Lassan járj tovább érsz,nem ismerős?


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

honnan írsz?


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

uff


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

én Füzesabonyból


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

uff atakeri


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

Szia!
Budapest


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

A lényeg valóban ugyan az de legalább én megpróbálok küzdeni a lehetőségért


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

Nem tudtam, hogy nekem...


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

úgy látom kicsit elpilledtél indi


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

wazze, legalább írj valamit Kanadáról, vagy 20 viccet, vagy tudomisén de ennek mi értelme?


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

na már nemsokára 20


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

csá, én Mezőcsátról.


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

Mármint a rendszergazda miért talál ki baromságot:?


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

hogy leteljen a 20 másodperc


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

Szeméttel terhel(tet)i a blogot


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

na nyomjátok hagy haladjon


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

mert ha nem lenne ez a lehetőség akkor a fórumba irkálna mindenki addig míg nincs meg a 20


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

BINGO, már csak 2 napot kell várnom, másik okos gondolat.


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

Indi, ha letelik akkor is itt maradsz?


----------



## sliny (2010 Május 31)

nekem már van majdnem egy évem


----------



## atakeri (2010 Május 31)

sliny írta:


> mert ha nem lenne ez a lehetőség akkor a fórumba irkálna mindenki addig míg nincs meg a 20



De miért kell 20?
miért nem 2, (hogy tompika tudja hogyan írdogálhat):!:


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

lassan magam maradok


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

végülis igazadvan még mindig jobb ha ide irogatnat


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

na ez a mért pont húsz jó kérdés pláne,hogy igy is össze lehet szedni


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

akkor most magam vagyok?


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

mivel magammal nemakarok beszélgetni kezdjek el számokat irogatni?


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

na akkor-1


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

márcsak 6-kell


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

három


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

2-tő


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

és akkor BINGÓ


----------



## indiantestvér (2010 Május 31)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

tíz


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

nyolc


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

hat


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

négy


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

kettő


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## Schudu (2010 Május 31)

köszi


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

Helló


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

mi a ma esti program?


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

ajaj,


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

debrecenbe kéne menni


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

s


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

pszt


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

csak halkan


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

hogy senki meg ne hallja


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

légy türelmes


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

még 20 mp


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

és 4 üzi


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

aki nyáron gyűjt az eszes fiú


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

de aki aratáskor alszik, az szégyellni való.


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

ha késik is várd türelemmel, mert biztosan bekövetkezik, nem marad el.


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

*Kották*

Mivel zenész vagyok


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Gondoltma kottákat


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

szedegetnék és


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

halleluja


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Köszi a lehetőséget!
Üdv! Treway


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

osztanék meg


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

másokkal.


----------



## Kriszti83 (2010 Május 31)

halleluja!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Remélem


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

sok örömet


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

okozunk majd


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

egymásnak.


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Ha bármilyen


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

kottára, MIDI-re vagy zenei


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

A jövő héten Mark Knoppfler koncert-Budapest!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

alapra lenne szükségetek,


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

csak szóljatok, és ha tudok


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

szívesen segítek.


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

A Metallica király volt 14-én!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Mit is írhatnék, még 5 hozzászólásig?


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

A Kiss pedig a jó értelemben vett régi!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Nem tudom.


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

de csak megoldódik.


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Zsolike segítsek?


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Még 2 kellene.


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Nekem még 15!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

De már csak 1....


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

?


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

LOL 20. sok sikert treway...


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Jó neked!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

+1 Húzz bele


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Gartula!


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Bocs! Gratula!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

De még most sem lehet... :-(


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

nekem egy


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

???


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

feltőltött könyv miatt fontos


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

Ez mé' van?


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

türelem barátom


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

én még nem tartok ott.


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

de biztos megoldódik!!


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Csak ne add fel!


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Na mizu?


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

na


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

lehet hogy magammal beszélek?


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

kiléptem-beléptem mégse engedi


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Vagy nem?


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

mé'?????


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

...de legalább megvan!!!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

ja.. de nem érek vele semmit


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Lehet, hogy holnap sikerül!


----------



## zsolike (2010 Május 31)

ciao


----------



## treway (2010 Május 31)

Kitartás barátom! Ne add fel!

Hali! Treway


----------



## Davidka96 (2010 Május 31)

*pi*

Szeretem a pi számot és hamár kell 20 hsz akkor elkezdem írni amíg tudom: 3,14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510
köszönöm a témanyitónak aki ezt lehetővé tette!!!kiss


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

http://data.hu/get/2605943/CommonGoCommonClassics-2010.rar.html


----------



## Davidka96 (2010 Május 31)

[(3*2/6+99)/4] ²÷(25*5)=5


----------



## Vadkanca (2010 Május 31)

uhh


----------



## Redzsy19 (2010 Május 31)

**

van egy zene amit csak innen tudok letölteni!! összejöhetne már az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Redzsy19 (2010 Május 31)




----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

Fenn a falon fenn a falon van egy kicsi bolha II
Nézd a kicsi bolhát, hogy járja a polkát 
Fenn a falon fenn a falon van egy kicsi bolha... Ki ismeri ezt a dalocskát?


----------



## kamikaze74 (2010 Május 31)

*sose gondoltam hogy igy is lehet barátokat toborozni*

Dünét szerettem volna olvasni mert az ithhoni servereken enm találtam


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

12345679101112121212


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

Minek ez a húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

Ez hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

Nem értem!


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

A leütések száma nem érdekes?


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

Mennyit kell még írnom?


----------



## Mosolygószemek (2010 Május 31)

KI találta ki ezt?


----------



## Gilka (2010 Május 31)

*???*

megavna 20 hozzászólásom, már 2009bn regisztráltam, mégsem enged tölteni...???


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

4334


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

643


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

25523


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

2535323


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

77654


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

8765866876


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

6756344e245


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

9779o


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

8695465


----------



## sajtospogi (2010 Május 31)

csak a klasszikus asdf jklé


----------



## sajtospogi (2010 Május 31)

aaa


----------



## sajtospogi (2010 Május 31)

bbb


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

koszonet!


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

ntebgrvf


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

nu57uu


----------



## orszagalma (2010 Május 31)

ttyhtgfd


----------



## barbeeeee (2010 Május 31)

532523523523


----------



## barbeeeee (2010 Május 31)

hdgfhdfhd


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Május 31)

asdf


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

ez jo


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

még jo


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

jo


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

ok


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

ja


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

hm


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

na


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

igen


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

huh


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

jajaj


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Szép estét ☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

még 9


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Azt hiszem ide sok idő kell majd ☺☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

csakanyferi gyorsan megy ez Neked ☺☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

nem vészes


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Valamiért nagyon sietsz ☺☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

még 6


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Na, hol tartok?


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

lassú a net


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Húúú, nekem sok kell még ☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

várnak a régi képregények


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Szerintem is ☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

én már csak 3


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Éééééémmmmeg valami hangoskönyvről hallottam ☺☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

na még 2+1nap


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Jó, hogy számoltad, Én elmulasztottam ((


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

az is van rengeteg jo dolog


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

akkor joojoon az ABC!))))))))


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

ez a bónusz
számolja a rendszer a hozzászólásnál
tekints balra
üdv


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Az egy nap vajon mit jelenthet??


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Köszönöm ☺☺☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

20 hozzászólás és két nap reg


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Úgy "látom" Te már járatos vagy itt ☺


----------



## csakanyferi (2010 Május 31)

csá


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Ha kérlek, segítesz?


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Május 31)

zhg


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Május 31)

ghjfghjfghj


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

No, mindegy, lekéstelek!

Csáááá ☺☺


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

óóó, már csak hat


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

már csak öt ☺


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

csak négy


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*Köszöntő*

Szürke ég
ha rádmered,
jusson eszedbe,
kik veled
labdáztak együtt
utca-porban,
s kergettek
hűs keréknyomokban
álmot, teret, jövőt...
Itt vannak ők,
hát ne feledd,
velük együtt
múlik el
majd,
s veled
a szürke ég,
ha rádmered.


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

három


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Szép vers


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Talán a huszadik???


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

ahha.. latom mar. kossz.)) mm.. miert van ez a minimum 20 hozzaszolasos korlat az oldalon?.. felesleges bajcsevejre vagytok?


----------



## Fiti48 (2010 Május 31)

Ó, hát ez rendben


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

Mondjunk szép szavakatalizátorokokókuszdiófakanalatolgatásokat.


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

oxa.. akkor most szamolunk xD..
18


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

17)))


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

umm.. 16?? asszem igen)


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

nah.. balala))


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

hehh.. jon a kovetkezo!))


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*Ismét*

Ismételedelejeromosókonyhahotanárvízválasztónaludátusz


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

banyekk.. szokott itt valakinek szofosasa lenni!? segitsetek!)))


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

uhh.. ja! pl most nekem!)


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

naA.. mennyi van meg??


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*4*

Budapestevan, estevan...


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

blablalblablalblablalblablalblablalblablalblablalblabla))


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*5*

- Igaz-e hogy merre tart az enyhülés?
- Szerintem de.


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

uuu! Tisza Tomi.. kepzeld naAAlunk is!))


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

vazze Oo!


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*6*

Holnaplópicigáspár


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

1x 2x 3x 4x


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

Én is a húsz hozzászólás összegyűjtésére gyúrok...


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

lopicicitrom xD


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*7*

héticsiga


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

nananana mennyi van meg? mmm.. 5!!!!


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

És kicsit hülyén is érzem magam, hogy ezt tényleg így kell??


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*8*

nyolcevita


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

De akkor hajrá!


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*9*

kilenciklopédia


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

lhgalfv


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

ezt nevezik.. elaludtam a billentyuzeteten szitunak - sgmojgtvc 8fc43afcADC SK KSDF ;FSD KC S;GMSDG HFGH1 \;'\;'L'L?


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Inkabb cselekedj es azt bandd meg, minthogy ne tegy semmit es azt bandd meg.


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*10*

tízfokozó


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

666666666


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

123


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

Buuu!!!


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

777777777


----------



## gonda (2010 Május 31)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.
Új tag vagyok, ezért valamit nem értek.

A korábbi hozzászólásoknak nevezett blabláknak mi értelme van? Vagy így is lehet teljesíteni a 20 "értelmes" hozzászólást?


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

szeretm Katamat!!


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

88888888888


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*11*

tizenegyveleg


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

999999999


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

UU! erdekesss.. 1 legy a monitorommal fajtalankodik!))


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*12*

tizenkettőkehús


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

10000000010000000


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Igen, konnyebb lenne valamirol beszelni.


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1111111111111111


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

121212121212121


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

*4dikk*

és már a negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

gonda en is ugyanezt kerdeztem elotted.. hehh.. nekem sem fer a fejembeE!)


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

de ha ez kell, hogy letolthessek.. szemet vagyok?


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

131313131313131313133


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*13*

tizenháromló


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1414141414141414


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

akkor beszeljunk...


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1515151515151515


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1616161616161616161616161


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

kicsit bele kell húznom, csak be kellett menni a korházba a bébihez


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

17171717171717117171717171


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1818181818181818


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

1919119191911919


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

valami tema ??


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

2002020202020202020202


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

en is tudok szamolni


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Igaz nem tudom hany uzenetnel tartok


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*14*

tizennégyszemközt


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

akkor beszéljünk a projektoros zenélős lámpácskákról, vagy az éjszakai fényről meg ilyenekről...ez most nálunk a téma, kell ez egyáltalán a hálószobába? vagy csak azután vegyem meg miután kiderült hogy a gyerek nem alszik sötétben ,mert a korházban mindig ég a lámpa.


----------



## sultanchik (2010 Május 31)

asszem kesz.. vagy megsem?


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Valahol biztos meg lehet nezni...


----------



## fedi (2010 Május 31)

Én sem értem ez mire jó, nekem megvan a húsz, Nektek további jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*15*

tizenötlet


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Eloszor nekunk sem volt lampa, aztan valakitol ajandekba kaptunk, azota nem alszik sotetben


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*16*

tizenhatás


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

egy csomót megnéztem már, mármint ilyen kivetítős lámpát, valamelyikre az van írva hogy 0-36 hó míg egy másikra meg 6hó-tól


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*17*

tizenhétrét


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Igaz nem projektoros..


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

a babák az első hetekben nem is látnak csak foltokat, akkor meg mi értelme lenne ilyen marhaságot összevásárolni. mondjuk zenélnek is


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*18*

tizennyolcvan


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

az éjszakai fényt én is megveszem asszem...legalább nem esek orra ha bemagyek a szobába
kb ez lehet a 6. hozzászólás


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*19*

tizenkilenciklopédia


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

szerintem nagyobb korban inkabb szukseges, ugy 3-4 eves korban kezdnk kepzelodni es felni a sotetben. Addig nem hiszem hogy zavarna a sotet


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

már csak 14


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*20*

húszólecke


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

akkor a következő hetekben ki is próbálom, remélem holnap hazahozhatjuk


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

emlekszek gyerekkoromban egy festmeny volt a szobaban, tajkep. Es en teljesen tisztan egy ordogot lattam benne. Pedig nem volt


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

Köszi a lehetőséget ... kiváló gyűjteményeket találtam és kis szerencsével végre találok pár olyan embert is akinek hasonló az olvasmány-érdeklődése mint nekem ...


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

nehéz napok jönnek azt mondják
8


----------



## Tisza Tomi (2010 Május 31)

*21*

huszonegyenáram


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Babanak mindegy hogy feny van vagy nincs. Csak cici legyen


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

mindenki azt mondja hogy aludjak amíg lehet...most se teszem.


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Annyira nem lesz veszes. Inkabb erdekes, ami soha nem ter vissza... A masodik harmadik gyereknel mar rutin lesz...


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

*10*



kocsagnes írta:


> Babanak mindegy hogy feny van vagy nincs. Csak cici legyen


 ez mondjuk igaz


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

már csAK 10


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Azon lepodtem meg en, hogy nem is tunt olyan hangosnak a sajat gyerekem sirasa. Mas gyereke visitasnak tunt, az enyem ha sirt csak jelzesnek vettem


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

Lehet el kéne menni aludni ...


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

csak itt találtam meg az icipici házikos gyerekdalt, és reggel óta ezt dúdolom...


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

Honnan nezhetem meg, hogy hanyadik uzenetnel tartok?


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

mukk mukk


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

nekünk azt mondják hogy a miénk a legcsöndesebb baba, eszik alszik és persze...


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

jah asszem eszre vettem


----------



## kisduni (2010 Május 31)

:d


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

próbálj valamit letölteni és ha nem megy akkor folytasd tovább


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

es hasonlit, ez meg egy igeje a babanak, eszik alszik hasonlit


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

itt az uzenetem mellett van szamlalo


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

kocsagnes neked már össze is jött


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

szerintem üzenet:
közvetlen a név alatt ...


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

illetve majdnem közvetlen alatta ...


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

hogy tudta ennyire beidoziteni a parom, ahogy megvan a huszadik uzenetem, megekezett vacsorazni, ugyhogy , bar egyre jobban alakult a beszelgetes elbucsuzok. Es joezy , sok kitartast, inkabb tapasztalatnak fogdd fel, mint szenvedesnek, ugy konnyebb lessz.


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

igem már én is észrevettem


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

pa


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

haladgatok ...


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok !
Ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## joezy (2010 Május 31)

nekem is megvan a 20...
Jóéjt!


----------



## kocsagnes (2010 Május 31)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

azért böngészve az oldalt: irgalmatlan mennyiségű, régen vadászott könyvet látok ...


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

mindjááááárt!


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

húzzunk bele!


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## tsabo (2010 Május 31)

és végül, de nem utolsó sorban


----------



## fedanor (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Low-Key (2010 Május 31)

hajrá ...


----------



## rajkin (2010 Május 31)

*Eleven*

11


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Május 31)

köszönöm szépen az informáciot!


----------



## Titi10 (2010 Május 31)

Csak benéztem!
Titi10


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

bocs hogy belezavarok a számolásodba


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

nem fogok eltévedni


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

te melyik könyvre bukkantál rá, hogy regisztráltál?


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

Hírtelen elvesztettem mindjárt mondom


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

én Frank Schatzing: A raj c. regényét olvasom, de néha könnyebb lenne ebookban, és itt láttam


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

China Miéville:Perdido Pályaudvar, végállomás meg már mást is találtam ami felkeltette az érdeklődésem


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

azt nem ismreme mindjárt megnézem mi is


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## Fletley (2010 Május 31)

ahha érdekes


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## fjenci (2010 Május 31)

és beérteeeeeeem


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

1


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

4


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

q


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

w


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## Monshirochou (2010 Május 31)

20


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

e


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

Sziasztok! Én is gyűjtögetek. 1


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

2


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

r


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

3


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

Könyv miatt milegyenanev?


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

t


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

5


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

6


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

7


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

8


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

9


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

10


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

g


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

11


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

12


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

13


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

k


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

14


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

h


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

15


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

16


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

f


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

17


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

18


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

19


----------



## taschnera (2010 Május 31)

és i got it


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Május 31)

j


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Május 31)

a


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Május 31)

b


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Május 31)

c


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

y


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

d


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

x


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

hgfhgf


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

hmn


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

ujzjzu


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

kljil


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

tiszta buli


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

hj


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

helló


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

mjhdf


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

megverném azt aki ezt kitalálta...semmi értelme


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

mz/x


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

nhdt


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

hiu


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

hjjh


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

5895


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

20 jeeeaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

dhx


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

ff


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

gdh


----------



## Foley101 (2010 Június 1)

jh


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

dzt


----------



## milegyenanev (2010 Június 1)

fkuc


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

*hali*

Üdv mindenkinek az oldalon


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

most vettem egy gépet


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

nagyon sokáig kerestem


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

még rátaláltam


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

nem volt egyszerű


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

azért regisztráltam ide hogy:


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

Igazi csárdás típusokra leljek


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

remélem sikerül


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

legalább is bízok benne


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

már fele megvan a kötelezőnek


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

na szóval szombaton vettettem és azóta nyüstölöm


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

még sose volt yamahám


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

előtte egy e-500 jártunk zenélni


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

jó kis gép, van rá egy mulatós stílus szerkesztve


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

egy helybéli srác csinálta


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

mert ő ráér ilyenekre és sajna nem-(


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

azért keresek ilyen honlapokon


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

előre is köszönöm


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

mindenkinek aki tud segíteni


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

remélem is tudok majd


----------



## Yamaha psr 1500 (2010 Június 1)

minden jót mindenkinek


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

b


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

cde


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

f


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

g


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

h


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

*.*

i


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

jk


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

L


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

:33:


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

qqwqq


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

lkmko


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

grrr


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

bassss


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

rmfc


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

12344321


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

yap


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

()


----------



## Itastil (2010 Június 1)

amúgy üdv


----------



## odin42 (2010 Június 1)

hali


----------



## odin42 (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

Jónak tűnik a 20, megéri egy olyan könyvvért, amit sehol máshol nem találtam meg letölthető formátumban.


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

alma


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

körte


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

szilva


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

barack


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

ez jó játék


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

már csak alig kell 13


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## odin42 (2010 Június 1)

utolsó ide


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## apollina (2010 Június 1)

kész!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Most már talán nekem is könnyebb lesz)


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Panta rhei


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Szeretem ez az oldalt!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Nem vagyok bunyesz,de szeretném gyorsan összehozni a hozzászólásokat,komoly információkhoz lehet innen jutni.Hajrá!


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 1)

*üzenet*

jó reggelt!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

"Őrültség,de van benne rendszer."


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Ennyi is elég?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Fogalmam sincs mennyinél tartok


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Legyen Fény!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Még mindig küzdök


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

De meddig még)


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Nem fogynak el sosem?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Na ne már!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

?????


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Elkezdek számolni!


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

4 Tán most?


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

5 még nem


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

Hét


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## bagameri67 (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t11zenegy


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t12enkettő


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1z3nhárom


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1ze4négy


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1z5nöt


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1zenh6t


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t17enhét


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1zenny8lc


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

t1zenkilen9


----------



## namretsbol (2010 Június 1)

húsz. nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget. remélem már jó vagyok


----------



## beebee89 (2010 Június 1)

Koszi a tippet!


----------



## beebee89 (2010 Június 1)

Bár általában szeretem kifejteni a véleményemet a 20 hozzászólás így most gyorsan soknak tűnik


----------



## beebee89 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## beebee89 (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## beebee89 (2010 Június 1)

Szeretek könyveket angolul és magyarul is elolvasni, de olyan nehéz itthon beszerezni őket.


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

baba


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

nem bab


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

vajbab


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

vajbob


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

ötödik


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

hatodik


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

mikor lesz medárd?


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

már egy hónapja az van


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

eper eper


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

málna málna


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

barack


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

leszneké ha ennyi az eső?


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

kevés


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

idén


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

majd jövöre


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

Most találtam erre az oldalra, még nem böngésztem át teljesen. Remélem megtalálok sok mindent, amit keresek.


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

most már


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

17. jön


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

és és


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

Esik az eső, és unom már!


----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

na végre


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)




----------



## shamaniac (2010 Június 1)

jön a hús


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

(((


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

:-(


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

mit írjak?


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

nekem 8


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

brrr, hideg van


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

ssss


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

asszem 11


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

jujj


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

stb...


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

abc...


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,...


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

16...


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

visszaszámlálás: 3..


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

2...


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

1..........


----------



## frittmanangi (2010 Június 1)

legyen még 1


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

b


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

oké


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

98797........


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

876876....


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

666


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

78...


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

87.....


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

56..


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

67....


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

89...


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

77777.........


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## bob8869 (2010 Június 1)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## negoro (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## babbet (2010 Június 1)

20

Köszönöm!


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

d


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

v


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

m


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

.


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

íííííííííííííííííííííaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

bbbbbbbbb


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Június 1)

Egy.


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

adsht


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok2


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

ivvvvv


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

fghfd


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

serfff


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

ghdghd


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

1321365


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

2000


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

gjhgjk


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

111111


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## Gabica2000 (2010 Június 1)

jhkghk


----------



## Adam0411 (2010 Június 1)

1112


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## áadri (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

jó ötlet


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

22


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

23


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

megint szakad az eső:S


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

június elsején ilyen időnek kell lennie??(


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

24


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

25


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

26


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

27


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

28


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

29


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

30


----------



## Kata_21 (2010 Június 1)

31


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

*6


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

esik


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

az


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Mókamester (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

eső?


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

eső


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)




----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

Ezékiel 25:17


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

Az igaz ember járta ösvényt mindkét oldalról szegélyezi az önző emberek igazságtalansága és a gonoszok zsarnoksága. Áldott legyen az, ki az irgalmasság és a jóakarat nevében átvezeti gyöngéket a sötétség völgyén, mert ő valóban testvérének őrizője és az elveszett gyermekek meglelője. Én pedig lesújtok majd tereád hatalmas bosszúval és rettentő haraggal, és amazokra is, akik testvéreim ármányos elpusztítására törnek, és majd megtudjátok, hogy az én nevem az Úr, amikor szörnyű bosszúm lesújt rátok!


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

Butch! Hoztam neked valamit... Ezt az órát... eredetileg a te dédapád vette, még az első világháború idején. Egy kis áruházban vette, Knoxville-ben, Tennessee államban. Még az első óragyárban készült, ami karórákat gyártott. Addig az emberek csak zsebórát hordtak, és ezt az órát vette magának Erine Coolidge gyalogsági közlegény, aznap, amikor útnak indult Párizs felé.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

Ez volt dédapád órája a háborúban, viselte minden nap, amíg a háború tartott... És amikor leszerelt, hazament dédanyádhoz, lecsatolta az órát, betette egy kávés dobozba, és ott is maradt... egészen amíg nagyapádat, Dane Coolidge-ot, nem szólította a haza...hogy a tengeren túl harcoljon ő is, a németek ellen. Ez volt a második világháború. Ekkor dédapád odaadta ezt az órát nagyapádnak, talizmánul. Sajnos azonban, Dane nem volt olyan szerencsés, mint az örege. Tengerészgyalogos volt, és elesett...


----------



## dioneia (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztráltam, és nem értem, hogy a türelmi idő alatt lehet-e feltölteni.
És még valami: ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás agy témában, máshonnan tölthetek.e?


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

mint annyian mások a Wake-szigeteki csatában. A halállal nézett farkasszemet. És ő tudta. Nem áltatták magukat azzal, hogy sikerül élve elhagyniuk a szigetet. Így aztán, három nappal azelőtt, hogy a Japánok elfoglalták a szigetet, nagyapád megkért egy tüzért, aki a légierőnél szolgált, és úgy hívták Winocki... Nem látta azelőtt soha életében ... Megkérte, hogy hozza el a fiának, akit még sosem látott élve, az arany óráját. Három nappal később nagyapád elesett, de Winocki megtartotta a szavát. Amint a háború véget ért, elment nagyanyádhoz, hogy elvigye karonülő apádnak, apja aranyóráját. Ezt az órát... És ez az óra volt apukád csuklóján akkor is, amikor a gépét lelőtték Hanoi felett. Elfogták.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

*fdsfydgxdfchbdcfhbgjmhk*

gfhcjzguzfoklijhbhlioh-ápojákpőáűkpő
űzdrzhzg


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

nb mnm vgfhfzkjib nm.lhkf


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

Vietnámi fogolytáborba került. Tudta, hogyha a sárgák meglátják az órát, elkobozzák. Elveszik tőle. Apukád viszont úgy tartotta, hogy ez az óra a te örökséged. És nincs az az isten, hogy a sárgák mocskos kezébe kerüljön a fia öröksége. Így aztán eldugta. Az egyetlen helyre ahová eldughatta, a seggébe. Öt hosszú éven át hordta ezt az órát a seggében. Aztán, amikor haldoklott vérhasban, nekem adta. És én járkáltam ezzel a fémkrumplival a seggemben két évig. Aztán... hét év után hazajutottam a családomhoz... És most... kis komám, átadom neked az órát.


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

gjhgcftuztokzuoljnljm m.-,.ájouiktzgf7esdgfhzgkiuhplhoilé


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

mbn ,kn ,hdfhgflkihlotdjkiezfwlokdlosujdkifhkidgjlifczui8ushb


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

waejrtjdaegjhfdgtZKUQWIJDELO.WAOSKDlj


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

xcgtfdsjlifjgédasláfédá,hg.lzghjktldjrekugjhesguwegdwhageujrg


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

564538i7zuzoi8o9uikljliouitzurz54653etrrzui8u9ö89uoiuioo


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

*Jimmie Dimmick:* És kérdezek valamit! Amikor behajtottatok, láttatok olyan táblát a háznál, hogy "Niggerhulla-tároló"?
*Jules Winnfield:* Jimmie, tudhatod, hogy...
*Jimmie Dimmick:* Láttál olyan táblát a házamnál, amire az volt írva, hogy "Niggerhulla-tároló"!?
*Jules Winnfield:* Nem. Nem láttam.
*Jimmie Dimmick:* És tudod miért nem láttál?
*Jules Winnfield:* Miért?
*Jimmie Dimmick:* Mert nincs ilyen tábla, mert én nem tárolok nigger hullákat, baszd meg! Azért nem!


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

57565uzuhlijhkgujzutzrfjuhkiutgujhlokloiizzuftret5oikljhkuulk


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

*Jules Wiennfield:* Évek óta lököm ezt a szöveget, és aki hallotta, annak annyi volt. Soha nem gondolkodtam azon, hogy mit is jelent valójában. Csak gondoltam, egy jó tökös szöveg... mielőtt golyót eresztek, valami faszkalapba. De ma reggel valami olyan történt velem, ami gondolkodóba ejtett. Most azt gondolom, azt jelentheti... hogy te vagy a gonosz ember, én pedig az igaz ember, ez a 9-milliméteres itt, pedig a pásztor... aki megvéd engem a sötétség völgyében. De azt is jelentheti... hogy te vagy az igaz ember, én pedig a pásztor, és a világ az ami, gonosz és önző. Nekem ez tetszene. De az igazság nem ez. Az igazság az, hogy te vagy a gyönge... és én vagyok a gonoszok zsarnoksága. De igyekszem, Ringo. Nagyon igyekszem... hogy én legyek a pásztor.


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

hgfthrtezhhgmujkzutjmjhloikjnké.ljhkhjtzdhggjhtgzdetrdmhgujzurfthm


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

20!


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

ztzutrzrte6tgjhgj,jn.lklhjn,m.ljjhzjfterdfhjikztgurfmhgujkztrtfnbhkjihzftr5et5


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

trthrztfjhzkiukljhjgztdet54eztfhgujzhiuuiuhgju


----------



## Luigi Vercotti (2010 Június 1)

kész


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

uhujzuzliujlijdasíkdhauwjsdhklcjfkudrtgszreiofaljhfgjf


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

nbxvcmnvhfbf-aéls,dyx.vmgck,njhgvkxjdfknbjvlslyápéldcs


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

dfg nckm,hnd mfy,.ml-,.dfcxm,jbvnmgkl,jhzkgfcjhkgmhh


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

xmnbcxgjh,dfnbk,gvmngc,jnhligfkédlk,glbvngfchldx,l.gmnvjhf


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

nbxncvcngxfydjhsbv,fchkgkjohfkthsjídgfhsygvcxbfjhgbckvjhgjyshlykjc


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

nyjdxhsdgfyxbvmcjhkfvujbngvkljnbklfcjhglodklgbmnfkjhgxkbf


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

yjdhjfdbvhgfylidkjsklgjhfuiyjselkdgjhfálskdglifjh


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

nahfxhgafhsjgfcnvdfktlhg,fmnbgfcjbxl.bkl.d,ms.fnbk,f


----------



## rhajni2 (2010 Június 1)

ftgdfgreraefjjéloéputjlghdrezuhjgjhkjlké


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Barátot bor közt, bort sajt után, lovat istállóban, leányt bálban ne válassz.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Ahol a bor az úr, ott az ész koldulni jár


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

A kérdés, ami néha elbizonytalanít: én vagyok őrült, vagy mindenki más?


----------



## dioneia (2010 Június 1)

Köszi a jótanácsot! Lehet, hogy szükség lesz rá


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Férfi és nő. Hogy érthetnék meg egymást? Hisz mind a kettő mást akar - a férfi nőt, a nő férfit.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Ne feledd el, sírva jöttél a világra, s körülötted mindenki mosolygott. Úgy kell élned, hogy mosolyogva menjél a másvilágra, s körülötted mindenki sírjon...


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Mindenki a mennyországba akar kerülni, de igazából senkinek sem akaródzik meghalnia!


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Ha megéred a százat, akkor megúsztad. Nagyon kevesen halnak meg száz éves kor felett.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

A hangya egész nyáron dolgozott. A tücsök pedig egész nyáron hegedült. Télen mindketten megdöglöttek.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd, az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Sose felejts elmosolyogni! Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

*A vezetékes vízről! *
Tudta, hogy a forralás nem közömbösíti a vízben található vegyi anyagokat, így azok az ételekben is benne maradnak? Tudta, hogy azt a vizet, amit kienged a csapból, Ön előtt már átlagosan nyolcan megitták és kiürítették?
A második elemi és végzetes tévedés: Én nem fogyasztok csapvizet!
Az emberek többsége ma már ásványvizet iszik, a főzéshez viszont még mindig legtöbben a csapvizet használják. Gyakran hallani kisgyermekes édesanyáktól, hogy fölforralják a csapvizet, így készítenek teát a babának. Szomorúan tapasztaljuk, hogy sokan úgy gondolják, a forralással meg lehet szabadítani a csapvizet a káros anyagoktól. Az igazság azonban ennek pont az ellenkezője! Ugyanis a forralás csak a baktériumokat képes elpusztítani, amire lényegében nincs is szükség, hiszen a csapvíz nem tartalmaz élő baktériumokat, mivel azokat a vízműveknél hozzáadagolt klórral már elpusztították. A baktériumok helyett a csapvíz viszont tartalmaz klórt, mint azt épp az imént említettük, és még vagy hatvanezerféle egyéb vegyi anyagot, amelyeket a forralás nem képes közömbösíteni!
A csapvízben a klóron kívül találhatók még egyéb vegyi anyagok és különböző nehézfémek. Talán nem szükséges még egy ciánszennyezésnek történnie a Tiszán, hogy felismerjük, a gyárak, vegyi üzemek - ha nem is ilyen kritikus mennyiségben, de - folyamatosan engedik vizeinkbe a gyártási eljárás során keletkező vegyi hulladékokat, toxikus, mérgező vegyületeket.


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

_*Hormonok a csapvízben?*_
A fentieken kívül itt van még a gyógyszer maradványok, gyulladáscsökkentők, hormonok, fogamzásgátlók problémája.
Íme egy idézet a Népszabadságban megjelent "Hormon a csapvízben" című cikkből:
"Budapesten évente mintegy 20 tonna novamidazofen - az Algopyrin és más gyógyszerek hatóanyaga - kerül a természetes vízfolyásokba. Emellett női nemi hormonok és fájdalomcsillapítók maradványai úsznak le a folyón. A jelenleg működő szennyvíztelepi technológiák egyike sem alkalmas a kis koncentrációjú gyógyszermaradványok kiszűrésére. Sőt, a külföldön elvégzett mikrobiológiai vizsgálatok valószínűsítik, hogy az élővizekbe kerülő gyógyszerszármazékok, hormonok hatással lehetnek a vízben élő szervezetekre, a táplálékláncra, befolyásolva az ökológiai egyensúlyt. Az antibiotikumok maradványai befolyásolhatják a baktériumok szaporodását, a gyógyászatban alkalmazott antibiotikumokkal szemben ellenálló baktériumfajok elterjedését idézhetik elő."


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

_*Impotencia és meddőség a víz miatt?*_
A civilizált társadalmak egyik nagy problémája, hogy manapság rendkívül elterjedt a meddőség, illetve férfiaknál az impotencia. Elképzelhető, hogy az a rengeteg fogamzásgátló és egyéb hormontabletta, amelyet az utóbbi évtizedekben fogyasztunk, és a vizeinkbe engedünk, hozzájárul ehhez? Van egy újfajta és egyre gyakoribb gyermekbetegség, a hiperaktivitás. Ezzel kapcsolatban figyelemreméltó adat, hogy a legkelendőbb gyógyszerek pont a különböző nyugtatók, gyulladáscsökkentők és egyéb tudatállapot módosító szerek, vagyis ezekből kerül legtöbb a vizeinkbe. 
60.000 féle vegyi anyagból 20-at tudnak eltávolítani!
Ö n szerint elég?


----------



## doris23 (2010 Június 1)

ezt nem értem,megvan a 20 szólásomés 2 het vagyok fenn,de mégse enged letölteni


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

brekk


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

bumm


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

bimm


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

kukuriku


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

mijau


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

makimaki


----------



## themouse (2010 Június 1)

na megvan a 20


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*1/42*

még jó hogy nem 42 hozzászólás a limit!


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*2/42*

Két nap pihi...


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*3/42*

még nincsen meg a 20. Ez csak a harmadik


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*4/42*

Négy, négy négy négy


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*5/42*

Öt, már úuunom


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*6/42*

Hat


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*7/42*

Hét (jövő)


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*8/42*

Nyóc!


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*9/42*

Kille nc


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*10/42*

Félidő!

Eddig senki nem köszönte meg amiket ide irogattam.


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*11/42*

Tizenegy es!

Na igaz en sem koszongettem


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*12/42*

kettoszorhat


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*13/42*

Es nyertem es nyertem ....


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*14/42*

Szoval magamal forumozok


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*15/42*

Magammal forumozok mar 15x


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*16/42*

Nehez melo


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*17/42*

Hmm mindgya vege???


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*18/42*

Na meg kettot


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*19/42*

Mindj...


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*20/42*

husz baromsag iras,


----------



## pj6030641 (2010 Június 1)

*21/42*

Na igy szimmetrikus


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 19 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 18 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 17 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 16 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 15 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

ok


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

kösz


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

yes


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

yeslesz


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

gg


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

hf


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

fal


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

beko


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 14 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

hu


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

berta


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 13 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

hdf


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

tegezödjünk


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

lehet


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

hány éves vagy


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

72


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

éste


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 12 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

azért lehet valami?


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

valami lehet


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 11 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## balintj (2010 Június 1)

postást várom


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 10 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 9 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

Nagyon várom már, hogy láthassam a cd ötleteket és ehhez már csak 8 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

7


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

20 üzenet?


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

6


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

5


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

válaszoljon valaki


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

4


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

látom visszaszámolsz tatorjan


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

3


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

nullánál elindul az űrhajó?


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

2


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

vagy gyalog mész a szomszédos csillagrendszerbe?


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

1


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

nagyon tetszenek a könyvek


----------



## tatorjan (2010 Június 1)

*gyűjtögetek*

0


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)




----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)




----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

milyen könyvek?


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

mindenfélék


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

a horrort a romantikusat a komolyat a vicceset


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

és itt sok a könyv KÖNYVET AKAROK


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

milyen lassan gyűlik a 20 hozzászólás, lehet tényleg számolni kellene


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

számoljunk


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

olyan izgalmas a számolás


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

nem bírja a fórum a spammet azt mondja várjak 20mp-et


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

neki van igaza 20mp nem olyan sok..


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

egyébként is ráérek, a fórum nem szalad sehova..


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

óóh szegény akkor az már nem sok.. mennyi is ? 9 ? 8? mp maradt?


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

lassan kész a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

én is ráérek végül is csak szombaton van érettségim..D addig meg még van idő..


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

iszonyatosan küzdök..


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

neked... nekem még van 10 ..:/


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

szombaton érettségi? miből?


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

meg ne szakadj nem venném a szivemre...


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

testnevelés? leánykori nevén torna


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

vendéglátás szálloda és marketing egyben  csak 60 tétel..


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

még 3 hozzászólás..


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

:d


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Hali


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

szia robi, még 2 hozzászólás


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

szia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ognimalf (2010 Június 1)

na nem kínozlak tovább benneteket további jó fórumozást!


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Most vagyok itt először


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

már csak 1..


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

pápá


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

én is , meg szerintem mindenki aki ide irogat  de holnap már tölthetünk le


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Igazábol a Charliet szeretném letölteni


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

még el kell teljen 2 napnak


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

én a könyvekre hajtok


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Esik az eső!


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

2

Ja, és köszönöm a tippeket.


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

hát igen de az már nem sok:/ vagyis bírható


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Süt a nap


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## bmbctc (2010 Június 1)

itt nem esik  és nekem megvan a 20 , megyek kajálok, jók legyetek!!! sziasztok  holnap töltögetünk


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

A kutya ugat


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

5

Be van borulva...


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

6

Jó neked.


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

Vii


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

Viii


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

Ix


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

X

Fele megvan..


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

A


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

B


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

C


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

D


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

E


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

F


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

G


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

H


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

I


----------



## csanrol (2010 Június 1)

J


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Visszajöttem


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

tizenegy


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Medvetarkó


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

békacomb


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

15 adag pacal


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

16 db.gombóc


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

17 éves multam 12 évvel


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

1999999999999999999999


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

húúúúúúúúúúúsz!


----------



## Róbert81 (2010 Június 1)

Na sziasztok gyerekek!!!


----------



## viaa (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok nem nagyon tudom h mit lehet ide írni rem hamar összejön a 20 !!


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 1)

Új vagyok. a fórumon. Most igyekszem összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

q


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

wed


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

sff


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

e


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

kj


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

g


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

hfd


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

asdf


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## normandie (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok! Hat ez nagyon jo otlet volt! Mar en is aggodtam, hogy hozom ossze a 20 hozzaszolast! Persze az ember szivesen hozzaszol temakhoz, de most nagyon olvashatnekom van es mar alig varom, hogy letolthessek par konyvet, dokumentumot innen! Nem Magyarorszagon elek, igy a magyar nyelvu konyv itt tenyleg kincset er!


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

asdffgg


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

qwerty fred


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

igen...ez tényleg nagy ötlet hogy így is össze lehet szedni 20 üzenetet ...sőt baromi nagy ötlet....és az is aki ezt kitalálta...


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

457


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

rrtftt


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

hjkhk


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

nst


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

jkljk


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

asv


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

cvbdedtz


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:..:dfgdfg


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

nrtz


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:!::77:


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

mzr


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:111::111:


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

kisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:33::33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

:-x:-x:-x


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

sdfsdf


----------



## Tenk1986 (2010 Június 1)

asdasd


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

df fikj


----------



## kisbambi (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

na


----------



## Demigod (2010 Június 1)

naaaaa


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 1)

Remélem jó lesz.


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 1)

Hurrá nyaralunk!


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

sdfrg


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

hnhgn


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

agaths


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

fzjzj


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

asrtztrh


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

stzjs6


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

köszi


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

kukw5


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

köszi.


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

ok


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

stzu6


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

wtrz


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

gethtzr


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

kiru


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

e67 ds


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

bumbumbum


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

ggrehs


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

hrujs


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

htwsser


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

zukr


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

poijiojf


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

wtrzay


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

áélkhgzu


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

ztjiew


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

pjedm


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

aregfgtu


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

jtzef


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

rewg


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

iioltzr


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

bubbbi


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

bomba


----------



## kata19910408 (2010 Június 1)

adfg


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

mikro


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

tuptuptup


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

szerkó


----------



## mlaily (2010 Június 1)

20!


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

örülök


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

hogy


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

erre


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

is


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

van


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

lehetőség


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)




----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

és


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)




----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

már


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

csak


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

:d


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

még


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

ja


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

van hátra


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

asd


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

van


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

9+5


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

hátra


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

hozzászólásból


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

már


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

az elmúlt pár percben azt vettem észre, hogy percenként pont ugyanakkor nézek az órára


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

csak


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

én nekem a pa50 használati nagyon kellene


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

ki hallot még ilyet


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

54


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

dffs


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

remélem le tudom tölteni


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

jiháá


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

amugy nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

*hj*

kjk


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

12345


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

6789


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

kjkj


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

még


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

*klé*

iouio


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

hjgfhj


----------



## sonkri (2010 Június 1)

20 hozzászólás után se tudok letölteni 
pedig azt írta, mi történhetett?


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

huh


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

kkllk


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

thfgh


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

kell


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

kjlék


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

Abc


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

jkjk


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

mit


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

Defg


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

tggh


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

írjak


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

hhjhjhvf


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

ide


----------



## chevy17 (2010 Június 1)

asdfsad


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

most


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

ki


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## gabi0076 (2010 Június 1)

valaki


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## Hadistvan (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

nincsen lehetetlen,csak tehetetlen!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

jó az oldal!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

Tetszik minden!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

nagyon király,szimpatikusak az emberek!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

ezt a 20 hozzászólási dolgot zért nem nagyon értem....


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

Na mindegy


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

irok


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

sokat


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

szép nap van ma!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

[email protected]á áztam az esőben


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

vesszen trianon!


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

tizenhat


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

tizenhét


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

tizenkilenc


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

húsz


----------



## nstoa88 (2010 Június 1)

egymilliárdkétszázhúszmilliónégyszázhatvanezerkilencszázharmincnyolc


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

*gyorsan*

gyorsan szeretnék szert tenni 20 hozzászólásra!


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

b


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

cd


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

erhhgh


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

ghghghg


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

ghghg


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

ggh


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## d.ildi (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)




----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

kiss


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)




----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

:99::99:


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## pépüré (2010 Június 1)

21


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

fgfdgdf


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

gfgfdgfdgfgf


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

dfdsfsdfsd


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

dfdsfsdf


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

eqwfcxwefc xfc edwwwwdf


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

fgbfdgfg


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

fgfgffffgfdgf5481


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Még ha a jó úton tartózkodsz is, akkor is elütnek, ha csak üldögélsz rajta


----------



## evus0110 (2010 Június 1)

641285412


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Amikor már kimerítettük az összes lehetőséget, jusson eszünkbe, hogy még nem.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Minden generáció intelligensebbnek hiszi magát, mint az előzőek és bölcsebbnek, mint az utána következőek


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Elméletben nincs különbség az elmélet és a gyakorlat között. A gyakorlatban viszont van.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Az élet egy nemi úton terjedő halálos betegség


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Nem emlékszem, mikor voltam ilyen csalódott. Talán akkor, amikor rájöttem, hogy az M&M csokigolyó mégis megolvad a kezedben..


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Úgy látszik, még nem jöttél rá, hogy egy szegény ember, aki boldogtalan, sokkal jobb helyzetben van, mint egy gazdag ember, aki szintén boldogtalan. A szegény embernek ott a remény. Azt gondolja, hogy a pénz segítene rajta.


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Jó könyvek vannak, remélem le tudom tölteni.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

A szex szerelem nélkül csak üres szenvedély. Viszont az üres szenvedélyek között az egyik legjobb.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 1)

Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik és továbbmegy.


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Ha a gyomrom korrog, az mit jelent ?


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Nagyon várom a foci VB-t.


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Aki a halat nem szereti, az vízbe ne menjen.


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

négy


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

öt


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

hatszázhatvanhatezerhatszázhatvanhat


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

hétszázhetvenhétezerhétszázhetvenhét egész hétezerhétszázhetvenhét


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

nyolcszáznyolcvannyolcezernyolcszáznyolcvannyolc


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Látogassatok Székelyföldre ! Az útakat a románok építették, de titeket a székelyek (magyarok) várnak !


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

kilencszázkiliencvenkilencezerkilenszázkilencvenkilenc


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

tízezezeregyszártíz


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Gyertek el 2011-ben a Csíksomlyó-i Búcsúra.


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

tizenegyezertizenegy


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

képzeljétek


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Egy kismalac vajon mit remélhet ?


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

azt


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Lassan esni fog


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

olvastam


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

hogy


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Jason Bourne vagy James Bond az erősebb ?


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

sok citrom fedél nélkül kénytelen leélni az életét


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

szerintem azért ez eléggé szomorú


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

ha Karácsonykor a karácsonyi kaktusz virágzik, akkor Húsvétkor a húsvéti nyuszi ?


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

James Bond


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

a citrom egy pesszimista naracs


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Bondnak több a nője, de kinek van több cipője ?


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

te hamarabb ütöd a 20-at mint én


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

de fordítva is lehet gondolni, ha húsvétkor a húsvéti nyuszi tojást tojik, akkor mit kéne "termelnie" a karácsonyi kaktusznak??


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

tiszta vizet igyanak az állatok, nálatok ....


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

a karácsonyi kaktusz termeli a karácsonyfát


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

szóval azért hajléktalan a citrom mert alapvetően pesszimista?? ha optimista lenne rájönne hogy ő csak egy citrom és nem kellene neki fedél a feje felé...ebbe van valami


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

Hajrá Anglia, legyél foci VB győztes ... de úgysem leszel


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

azért a karácsonyfának több köze van a kaktuszhoz, mint a nyúlnak a tojáshoz


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

a citrom és a narancs románcából lett a grapefruit ... na ő aztán depressziós


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

nincs Bekem nem fogják megnyerni


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

ha a nyúl ketrece a tyúkudvarban van, akkor tojáshoz is közel kerülhet


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

de neki sincs hol laknia


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

elérted a 20-at, húztál még 1-et, nagy bátorság és 21-ed van, nyertél


----------



## pottom33 (2010 Június 1)

az csakis plátói dolog lehet


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

valami értelmeset még kellene írjak


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

ez pont olyan, mint a messenger, csak éppen nem. meg lassabb is.


----------



## raveman (2010 Június 1)

akkor kezdhetsz tölteni könyveket, én majd csak holnap


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

Remek!


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

Tényleg köszike!
Nem is akartam elhinni, de ez nagyon jó ötlet. Kösszyke
Nem is a letöltés miatt, de van néhány olyan amit csak itt tudok meghallgatni (régi klasszikusok pl).


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

kössz


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

kösszike össze is jött!


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

Köszönöm )))


----------



## nokika1990 (2010 Június 1)

még 1


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

))


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Kukucs


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

123456789


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

123


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

1,2,2


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

)))


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

el vagyok magammal )))


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

igen


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

ok


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

Halihó


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

Nah de jó most nekem is 20 hozzá szólás kell


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

kukucska


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

ez igen


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

de nem baaaaj


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

tam-tam-tam


----------



## dzsorzso (2010 Június 1)

segitek mindenkinek


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

ááááááááá


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

nem igaz minnek kell 20???


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

bbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

Csak itt találom meg azt a számot, amit sehol máshol. :$


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

fgafd


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

cccccccc


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

sdgfdbgfdhbd


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

b


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

hjhjhhhjh


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

htrzet


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fsdfdgfdgdgdsgfd


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

dfhgsjh


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gzgju


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

djhd


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

enyiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)




----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

hihihihihihihi


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fgdgdfgfdgd


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

Honnan pötyögtök?


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

1 2 3 4 5 6


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

haahahahahah


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

aaa


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

jhjhjhjg


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fdfdsfsdfdsfs


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

Mélyen délröl


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

bbbbb


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

hihihihi


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

hola


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

fgjhsdj


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

ssxdasdfsads


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

he-he-he


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gagv


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fsdfdsfdsfds


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

hdfgsdgsdfg


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

bfdgbfdgfd


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

magam vagyok?


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gdfsaf


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

gfdgfdgf


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gads


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

......--......
.......i.......
.......i.......
.......i.......


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fgdfgfd


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

ezek szerint


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

dgdfgh


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

.
..
...
....
...
..
.


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gfhjhh


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

j


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

hdhhg


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

Nem vagy magad, küzdök én is


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

vvdfgvfdgfd


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gdfgd


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

vdfvfcv


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gdfgggg


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

é


----------



## vidyke (2010 Június 1)

fdsfdfdf


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

gdfgdgghh


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

hfghffh


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

á


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

fghhjjktreg!!!!!!!


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## komard (2010 Június 1)

fghsjkklloi


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

hihihi


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

................


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

ghjhgkfg


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

qaíwsy


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

nfghs


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

erertrtergdg


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

wewrwer


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gagg4rdg


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

00001010b


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

ewrgef


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

hgjfmc


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

aggdgf


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

))


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

aerftre


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

xdxdxd


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gareztg


----------



## Pimbolicska (2010 Június 1)

utolsó )))


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

juki


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gadg


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

00001011b


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

köszi a segítséget!


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

húsz hozzászólás Jézusom


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

kihuivjvhklcvhvhivhi


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

Akkor még 19....


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

Már nagyon várom hogy meglegyen a 20!


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

1100b


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

Még szerencse, hogy el tudok számolni eddig...


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

gagrert


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

uojéo


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

khép


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

Boci, boci tarkaaa... Se füle, se farka... Oda megyünk lakni, ahol tejet kapni...
(Ha már bármit lehet ide írni... xD)


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

-éj


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

1101


----------



## moncsi11 (2010 Június 1)

már nem kell sok.


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

sikerül ez még valaha????


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

hoppá  1110


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

ézzzoi


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

1111


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

hlgjg


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

jaaj!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szotyigirl (2010 Június 1)

hdj


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

ki tudja?


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

na most miért nem megy???????


----------



## archie203 (2010 Június 1)

SOS
még mindig nem tok letölteni. Miért?????
please, help!


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

ki tudja?


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

kikészít...


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaj


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

végtelenül szomorú vagyok


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

miért pont húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

Miért nem mondjuk 10?


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

10000b  csak 100b


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

Itt szeretném megköszönni a UPC-nek...


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

10001


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

Maszkoskutya... Mit is?
10010


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

..hogy a Fiber Power 15-ös netemnél...


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

10011


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

...nincs szarabb a világon...


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

tolvaj banda...


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

10100


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

biztos belesütött a fény a kábelbe .. (10101b)


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

már csak öt


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

vágom a centit


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

már nem kell sok


----------



## maszkoskutya (2010 Június 1)

victory!!!!


----------



## sebaj_tobias (2010 Június 1)

10110b


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*Fülesmackó*

Sziasztok!

Nekem a fülesmackó mp3 kellene, ezért reggeltem

És imádom a régi meséket így a 30-as éveimben is.


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Egy igaz Magyar tanmese




Nemrégiben egy magyar és egy japán cég nyolcevezős versenyt rendezett a Dunán. A verseny előtt mindkét csapat keményen edzett, hogy a lehető legjobb teljesítményt érjék el. Mikor eljött a nagy nap mindkét csapat tagjai nagyon jó formában voltak, mégis a japánok nyertek 1 km-es előnnyel.
A vereség igen érzékenyen érintette a magyar csapatot, teljesen mélypontra kerültek. A felső vezetés úgy döntött, feltétlenül kideríti a megsemmisítő vereség okát, ezért rögtön alkottak is egy team-et, akik ezen a projekten dolgoztak. Feladatuk az volt, hogy alaposan kivizsgálják az ügyet és megfelelő segítséget nyújtsanak. A sok vizsgálat után kiderítették, hogy a japánoknál heten eveztek, s egy ember kormányzott, míg a magyar csapatnál egy ember evezett és heten kormányoztak. A felső vezetés erre rögtön igénybe vette egy tanácsadó cég szolgálatait, s arra kérte őket, készítsenek tanulmányt a magyar csapat struktúrájáról.
Jelentős költségek kifizetése után néhány hónap múlva a tanácsadó cég arra a következtetésre jutott, hogy a magyar csapatban túl sokan kormányoztak és túl kevesen eveztek.
A japánokkal szembeni következő vereséget elkerülendő megváltoztatták a csapat felépítését. Most négy kormányos volt, két főkormányos, egy kormányigazgató s egy ember evezett. Ezen kívül teljesítmény-értékelési rendszert vezettek be az evezősnél, hogy nagyobb teljesítményre ösztönözzék.
`Bővítenünk kell evezősünk feladatait és nagyobb felelősséggel kell felruházni.´A következő évben a japánok nyertek, immáron 2 km-es előnnyel. A vezetés elbocsátotta az evezőst rossz teljesítménye miatt, eladták a csónakot is és leállították mindenféle beruházást az evezést illetően. A tanácsadó céget dicsérettel illették, a megtakarított pénzt pedig szétosztották a menedzsment tagjai között...


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Mi a különbség a depressziós és a transzvesztita között?

Depressziós: depi vagyok, öngyi leszek
Transzvesztita: Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Két részeg beszélget:
- Te, én tudok teleportálni!
- Teleportálni???
- Jah.
- Oszt' hogya'?
- Há' megiszok még egy felest, és már csak azt veszem észre hogy az ágyamban ébredek...


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Ketten támasztják a pultot a kocsmában.
- Látom üres a poharad. Kérsz még egyet?
- Dehogy kérek! Mi a francot kezdjek két üres pohárral?!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Nemzetközi konferencia szünetében amerikai, orosz és cseh tudós beszélget.
- Ha mi a Nevada-sivatagban elkezdünk gyárat építeni - kérkedik az amerikai -, egy hónapon belül percenként gördül le egy új autó a futószalagról.
- Az semmi. Ha mi a Góbi-sivatagban építkezünk, egy héten belül legurul az első traktor a futószalagról - mondja az orosz.
- Ez is valami? - veszi át a szót a cseh mérnök. - Ha mi reggel hétkor eltervezzük, hogy sörgyárat építünk a hegyekben, tízre már minden munkás tök részeg.


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Én nem voltam részeg - védekezik a bíró előtt a garázda. - Csak ittam egy kicsit...
- Az más - bólint a bíró. - Akkor nem kilencven napra, csak három hónapra ítélem.


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Két részeg tántorog hazafelé a holdfényes éjszakán. Mindketten a teliholdat bámulják.
- Komám, neked jobb a szemed, nézd már meg, hány óra!
- Honnan látnám, mikor a mutatókat leszerelték?!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Még csak egy órája kezdődött el a vacsoraidő, de "hála" az új alkalmazottnak, a vendégek egyre fogynak.
A főpincér nem sokkal később falfehér arccal könyörög az új felszolgálónak:
- Uram, vegye végre tudomásul, hogy ez gyorsvonat, és kérem, hogy a részeg vendégeket ne dobálja ki az ablakon!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

A részeges Pistát elüti az autó.
Nagy csődület támad, mire megérkezik a mentő. Az orvos mindjárt rendelkezik.
- Eszméletre kell téríteni. Két ember fogja meg, egy pedig töltse neki a konyakot.
Pista a konyak szóra felemeli a fejét, és megszólal:
- Fordítva, kérem, fordítva! Egy ember fogjon, kettő töltse a konyakot!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Két részeg jön ki a kocsmából:
- Ajjaj, komám, itt van egy folyó, te tudsz úszni? Mert én nem.
- Naná, hogy tudok - válaszol a koma, majd ugrik egy hasast az úttestre.
Nagyot nyekken, majd hátraszól a komájának:
- Gyere nyugodtan, be van fagyva!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

- Hol lakik a részeg?
- Az üveghegyen túl.
- És mi van az üveghegyen túl?
- Üvegvisszaváltó.


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

A kisváros főterének közepén amatőr csillagász távcsővel tanulmányozza az égboltot.
A részeg megáll mellette, és csak nézi, ni.
Egyszer csak egy hullócsillag leszalad az égről.
- Ejha! - kiált fel a részeg. - Ezt aztán piszkosul eltaláltad, haver!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

A részeg föltántorog a buszra, és lehuppan az egyik ülésre.
Eléje toppan egy idős hölgy, és feddően mondja:
- Gyermekem, te a pokolra jutsz!
Mire a részeg:
- A csudába! Megint rossz buszra szálltam...


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

Egy kissé pityókás férfi leint egy taxit, beül, majd így szól a sofőrhöz:
- Legyen szíves, vigyen a Keleti pályaudvarra!
- De uram, ne vicceljen velem, hiszen éppen itt állunk a Keleti előtt!
- Akkor rendben! - mondja a részeg, és egy ezrest nyom a taxis markába.
- De azért legközelebb ne hajtson ilyen gyorsan!


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*Az alkohol folyékony pszichiáter.*


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*
** Az emberiség olyan, mint a krumpli: a java a föld alatt van.*


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*
** Barátok: olyan emberek, akik jól ismernek és mégis szeretnek.*


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*
** Ha egy férfi megérint a szavaival, akkor a keze sincs már
olyan messze.*


----------



## makoveizs (2010 Június 1)

*Nagy ésszel nagyot lehet tévedni.
*


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

*hello*

halihó


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

igaz ami igaz


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

uristen


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

nnvbnvn


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

10fghfg erg reg.
wrt-?tlérktéákrőotz54ikőtz
i


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

nnvnvnvnvnvnvnvbnvn


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

11jhfjhffff hj hjd jsu 67w4 6u wuj wkii9o95793 23


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

ffsfsfsdgggc


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

ddxydgdfg


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

12 öó9óöt9 óq
ltqwrot
q rwot
qri t
qriőqriq
z
qihgqr
ei
qerő


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

sdfsdfsf


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

sdfsdfsdfsdd


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

fafasafadf


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

dsdfsdfsdsd


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

17:9::razz:kiss


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

vigyázz!megelőzlek!!!


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

tehdsrzdst


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

18kiss


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

kléaxbnhdbvxd


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

19 ....:55:


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

gdsfxssdffaxsxs


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

rgefdfsadfy


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

20nemenemtudszkiss


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

gsdfyxcgx


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

hfdsdfgstgg megvan!!!!


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

Győztem!!!köszi


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok!Jó éjt!!!


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Sziasztok! De jó hogy még 2009-ben regisztráltam és azt mondja nincs meg a 2 napom


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Úgyhogy most összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Még jó hogy van ez a fórum


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

wefgw


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Nagyon sok jó dolog található ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Hopp, majdnem elküldtem egy üres hozzászólást


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

na jó böngészést mindenkinek!


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Mostantól csak számolok


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

halihó miért nem jó megvan a 20 üzim s már tök régen regiztm akkor miért nem engedi megjeleníteni a kívánt olalt szerinted? seggíts ha tudsz köszi


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Flyingjack (2010 Június 1)

jah nekem is azt mondja a kis piszok


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## cica1313 (2010 Június 1)

nekem se jó!!!!


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

20


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

Na egyszerűen csak megszakította a távoli kiszolgáló a kapcsolatot, mindjárt kiderül, nálam jó e


----------



## Alery (2010 Június 1)

nehogy azt higgyétek nekem jó pedig 2009-ben regeltem még


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

*dwdwd*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
fidada


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

dsscfsdcsdc


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

adasdasdgy


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

ez nagyon érdekes dolog


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

most már csak pár van vissza


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

pontosan 15


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

már csak 14


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

bakter, ezt nem hiszem el milyen hülyeség


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

adasda


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

már cska keve


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

bakter ez már kezd uncsi lenni


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

lálálálálálálá


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

se hall se lát dömötör


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

ojsfijasofs


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

kasksks


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

már csak 4 üzike imcsizem


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

háromka


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

kettő


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

vagy most kettő


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

fogalmam sincs mi van utt


----------



## frankyj (2010 Június 1)

2020


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Köszönet!!!!!


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Hurrrá


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Szuper az oldal!


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Mindjárt vége a tanévnek!!!!!


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

22:22


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

a


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Elmo


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

as


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

asddsa


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Jó "munkát"!


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

fsdaffasdfsdvc


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

k


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Válasz????


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

kkkk


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Mire?


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

köcce


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

9876543210


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

?


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

oÓ


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

,???


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

.., ☺


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

???


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Hurrrá


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

123456789


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

...


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Egt


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

\|ä€í


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

5 hello Fofi


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

äđĐ[]íłŁ$ß¤


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

1 és........


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

0, mint0


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

<>#&@{}<;>*


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Fofi08 (2010 Június 1)

Szupcsi


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

~,~'[email protected]


----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

'\@_ (csigusz xD)


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)

bakker


----------



## bunki (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Terait (2010 Június 1)

<3


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

19


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

18


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

17


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

16


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

15


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

14


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

I


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

13


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Ii


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

12


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Iii


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

11


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Iv


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

10


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

V


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

9


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Vi


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

8


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Vii


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Viii


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

7


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Ix


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

6


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

X


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

5


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Xi


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

4


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Xii


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Xiii


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Xiv


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Tizenöt


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Tizenhat


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Tizenhét


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

1


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Ehnaton (2010 Június 1)

0


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Sehol (2010 Június 1)

Húsz. Elnézést kérek, de azt a könyvet tényleg szeretném letölteni. Ja, és köszönöm szépen.


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Félreállsz vagy szembeszállsz? Megragadod vagy elszalasztod? Kibírod vagy abbahagyod?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]félreállok ha jön a vonat...szembeszállok ha hülyeséget hallok...megragadom ha hagyja magát...elszaladok ha vihar közeleg...kibírom ha csak kicsit fáj...abbahagyom ha már nem vagy kíváncsi rám...[/FONT]*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*What they say behind my back is said to my ass*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Az vagyok, akit[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l mindig az igazat kapod, nyersen, tömören, akkor is ha fáj... Az vagyok, aki dinamizmust, színt visz az életedbe és nehezen felejthet[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot] emlékeket [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]rzöl majd utánam... Az vagyok, akire nem tudsz haragudni, mert 1 mosolyommal leveszlek a lábadról... Az vagyok, aki mindig figyel Rád, akivel bármit megoszthatsz, és aki addig nyughatatlan míg nem segít rajtad, és újra mosolyogni nem lát... Az vagyok, aki mélyen, tiszta szívvel, önzetlenül, önmagadért fog szeretni, de aki csak akkor fogja mondani Neked, amikor ezt valóban így érzi... Az vagyok akit, soha nem fogsz megérteni igazán, de akit pont emiatt fogsz csodálni és végtelenül szeretni... Ilyen vagyok, mert én tudom, hogy egy nap sem jön vissza az életb[/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]l, hogy újraélhesd[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Talán vannak olyan n[FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT]k akiket nem kell megszelídíteni. Lehet, hogy szabadon kell engedni [FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT]ket, amíg nem találnak valakit, aki éppolyan vad, mint [FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT]k*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*[FONT=&quot]A szép rögtön kell, az igazira alszunk egyet. Szívünk lebeszélhető, de rá sosem. Testet lehet venni, lelket csak eladni. Van akit gyűlölsz, mert szeretni is tudnád. Az igazit elhagyjuk a többiért a többit az igazi miatt. A biztos megöl de túléled, a kétely éltet de belehalsz.[/FONT]*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Egy csomó olyan dolog van, amit eldobhatnánk, ha nem félnénk attól, hogy valaki felveszi [/FONT]ő[FONT=&quot]ket.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*[FONT=&quot]Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden problémádat megoldja, de elég embert bosszant ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen kipróbálni[/FONT]*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

[FONT=&quot]Én azért vagyok szingli, mert anyósoméknak nem lehetett gyereke[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Az ember felébred éjjel és levegő után kapkod... Kinyújtja kezét a sötétben, és egy kezet keres. Nem bírja megérteni, hogy a másik nincs többé, nincs a közelben, a szomszéd házban vagy utcában. Hiába megy az utcán, a másik nem jöhet vele szemközt. Ebben a kancsi, delejes, mágikus állapotban, a várakozó és nélkülöző szerelmesek lelki állapotában van valami a hipnotizáltak önkívületéből; olyan a pillantásuk is, mint a betegeké, akik ájult-tikkadt pillantással, lassú szempillafelvetéssel, a delejes álomból ébrednek. Ezek nem látnak mást a világból, csak egy arcot, nem hallanak mást, csak egy nevet. De egy napon felébrednek. Körülnéznek, szemük dörzsölik. Már nemcsak azt az arcot látják... pontosabban, azt az arcot is látják, de homályosan. Különös érzés ez. Amit tegnap még nem lehetett elviselni, úgy fájt és égetett, ma nem fáj többé. Ülsz egy padon és nyugodt vagy.*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Meg akarom érteni a szerelmet. Tudom, hogy akkor éltem igazán, amikor szerettem, és azt is tudom, hogy most semmi olyan nincs az életemben, ami lelkesítene. De a szerelem olyan szörnyű: nap mint nap látom, hogy szenvednek a barátnőim, és nem akarom, hogy velem is ez történjen. Ők, akik azelőtt kinevettek az ártatlanságom miatt, most folyton azt kérdezik, hogy tudok ilyen jól uralkodni a férfiakon. Ilyenkor csak mosolygok, és nem felelek, mert tudom, hogy a gyógyír még rosszabb, mint a fájdalom: egyszerűen nem leszek szerelmes.*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Minden ´csak vicceltem´ mögött van egy kis igazság, minden ´csak elgondolkoztam´-ban ott van egy kis kíváncsiság minden ´nem tudom´ mögött van egy kis tudás - és minden ´már nem érdekel´ mögött van egy kis érzelem.. :´S*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Ki leszek majd az életrajzodban? Noha még nem olvastam, mégis ismerem a választ: az összes ember leszek, aki valaha az utamba került. Az az ember leszek, aki kinyújtotta a kezét abban bízva, hogy lesz egy másik kéz, amelyik segít a nehéz pillanatokban.´*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

[FONT=&quot]Mosolyogj! Ez sokkal egyszer[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ű[/FONT][FONT=&quot]bb, mint elmagyarázni azt h miért sírsz[/FONT]


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

*Valóban erőssé válni nem azt jelenti, hogy sosem veszítesz csatát, hanem, hogy sosem hátrálsz meg a kihívástól.*


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

[FONT=&quot]A barátság oka nem lehet véletlen, sem az egymásra utaltság. Még kevésbé az azonos világnézeti beállítottság vagy politikai célkit[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ű[/FONT][FONT=&quot]zés. A barátság oka egyedül a barátság maga.[/FONT]


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

2


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

[FONT=&quot] Tudod, mi a bánat? Ülni egy csendes szobában, s várni valakire, aki nem jön többé. Elutazni onnan, ahol boldog voltál, s otthagyni szíved örökké. Szeretni valakit, aki nem szeret téged, könnyeket tagadni, mik szemedben égnek. Kergetni egy álmot, soha el nem érni, csalódott szívvel mindig csak remélni. Megalázva írni könyörg[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] levelet, sírdogálva várni, s nem jön rá felelet. Szavakkal idézni, mik lelkedre hulltak, rózsákat [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rizni, melyek megfakultak. Hideg búcsúzásnál forró csókot kérni, mással látni [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t, s nem visszafordulni. Kacagni boldogan, hazug lemondással, otthon leborulni, könnyes csalódással. Aztán átverg[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]dni hosszú éjszakákat, imádkozni azért, hogy [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] meg ne tudja,mi is az a bánat.[/FONT]


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

3


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

[FONT=&quot]Azt mondtad sosem akarsz engem szomorúnak látni… ez azt jelenti, hogy mindig becsuktad a szemed akárhányszor sírtam?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

Etikai koordináció: a szereplők egyenrangúak, önszántukból vesznek részt a folyamatokban. Az erre való késztetés lehet egyoldalú (jótékonyság) vagy kölcsönös, a viszonosság elvén nyugvó. A pénz közvetlenül nem játszik szerepet.


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

Releváns piac: azon részpiacok összessége, amelyek egy adott vállalat igénykielégítési törekvései szempontjából reálisan szóba jöhetnek


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

Ez szép volt!


----------



## juszus13 (2010 Június 1)

Agresszív koordináció: a szereplők nem egyenrangúak, a „koordinátor” nyers erőfölényére épül a szabályozás


----------



## Cyni16 (2010 Június 1)

*h*

k
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

Milyen idő van kanadában?


----------



## Cyni16 (2010 Június 1)

j


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

Itt pocsék!


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

q


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

e


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

f


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

g


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 1)

h


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

j


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

k


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

l


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

é


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

á


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

ű


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

í


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

y


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

x


----------



## kisscsalad (2010 Június 2)

v


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## papirusz (2010 Június 2)




----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*1*

dfadfag hgnfbn


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*2*

sjnmhg


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*3*

atruhjbn


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*4*


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*5*

gkjj


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*6*

ihj,n


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*7*

bocs7


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*8*

ughxbv


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*9*

uighnv


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

iuhjcbn


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

okhcbn


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

ghjá pjk-,l-


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

ooom goph gv


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

hlkl fdhb


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

lkjglzhj,


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

llufkgh


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

puoih jfzt


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

zuzdjf


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

éluu


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

őoiupn


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## vojotim (2010 Június 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ms5000 (2010 Június 2)

*i*

oufzvhjn


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

jó reggelt


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

1234


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

ez jó


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

2548


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

26


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

1ljuhb


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

2149875


----------



## zolderdom (2010 Június 2)

így egyszerűbb


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

remélen


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

na nem tudok írni 
:S


----------



## zolderdom (2010 Június 2)

2010 6 02


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

1234


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

remélem ez ne ugy nézki hogy csak aletöltések miatt csinálom


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

hlblhjl


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

19790503


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

hzdtzctcftu


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)

jljhoiguozk


----------



## pelizsolt (2010 Június 2)




----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Szép volna a halál is,csak életben volna.


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Kinek szél a hite,tömlöc az országa.


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Ha a cápa már a kezedből eszik,akkor nemsokára a lábadból is fog.


----------



## zolderdom (2010 Június 2)

9 45


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Az orvos kezel,a természet gyógyít.


----------



## zolderdom (2010 Június 2)

D/2


----------



## zolderdom (2010 Június 2)

később jövök


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Házi ellenség a test,friss a rosszra,jóra rest.


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

I haven't had the chance to...


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Sear bliss-1100 years ago


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Turulvér-Ima


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Assur-Harcos élet


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Kopjafa-Knowledge


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Szebb napot!


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Mayhem-Pagan fears


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Legjobbakat!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

*1. Hozzászólás*

Akkor szóval 20 hozzászólás!
Kezdem.

1. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

2. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Jó reggelt kívánok!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

3. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Jó estét kívánok!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

4. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Jót kívánok!


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Kívánok!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

5. Hozzászólás


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 2)

Kataklysm,Voivod,Annihilator


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Jó szelet!


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

6. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

szék és nagyon szék


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

asztalos asztalparti


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

7. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

székes asztalos


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Hogy valami haszna is legyen a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésének, úgy döntöttem, idézeteket küldök, így talán nem csak túl lapoznotok kell az üzeneteimen...


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

asztalos székes


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

redőny és párkány


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

8. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

redőny és párkánys


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

redőny és párkánok


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

redőny és párkány és még más


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

9. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

sok sok szerencse kell az élethez


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Megtanultam, hogy azok a források, amelyekre szükségünk van ahhoz, hogy valóra váltsuk álmainkat, bennünk vannak, csupán arra a napra várnak, amikor úgy döntünk, hogy felébredünk, és igényt támasztunk velünk született jogainkra. Anthony Robbins


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

egy plusz egy néha kettő


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

10. Hozzászólás


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Az ember nem szállhat szembe saját természetével. Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

húsz felett az élet


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

11. Hozzászólás


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

12. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

sok sok szerecsent látni


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

A magunk korlátait más nem lépheti át helyettünk.  Méz és lóhere c. film


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

lehet számozni kellene az a biztos megoldás


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

13. Hozzászólás


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

érdekes hozzászólásokat lehet itt olvasni


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

14. Hozzászólás


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Gonoszság mindaddig létezik, míg az ember nem ébred önmagára. Utána eltűnik - ahogy a fényben megszűnik a sötétség. Müller Péter


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

nem tudtam hogy az ember ennyire kreatív


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

15. Hozzászólás


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

132


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

16. Hozzászólás


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Ha megérted, viselkedésed mely formái visznek közelebb az emberekhez, akkor azt is megérted, melyek távolítanak el tőlük. Stephanie Dowrick


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

mindig is tetszettek a filozofikus mondatok, csak ne akarja senki megvalósítani


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

17. Hozzászólás


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

18. Hozzászólás


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Hogy mennyire vagy kemény, azt akkor tudod meg, ha valaki leterít és el kell döntened, fel akarsz-e kelni vagy sem. Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

19. Hozzászólás "Már unom  "


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

124


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

20. Hozzászólás "KÉSZ  "


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Az, ami vagy, már jutalom és büntetés is azért, ami vagy. Popper Péter


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Az életben csak olyankor izgulunk és mérgelődünk egy ajánlaton, ha ellenkezésünkben nem érezzük magunkat egész biztos talajon, és bévül nagyon is kísértésbe jövünk, hogy a tervet magunkévá tegyük. Thomas Mann


----------



## petrezselyem (2010 Június 2)

Abc


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Időről időre valamennyien csúnyán viselkedünk. Olyasmit teszünk, amit aztán kétségbeesetten szeretnénk meg nem történtté tenni. A megbánás is része - más mindennel együtt - annak, akivé válunk. Libba Bray


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

na na na na na na na :11:


----------



## katalinka13 (2010 Június 2)

Egy műsorra készülök és itt találtam meg pont egy dalt.


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Nem lehet békessége annak, akit gyötör a lelkiismeret. Christian August Vulpius


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

MÁR +van a 20 hozzászólád de mégsem tudom letölteni a linket!!!??


----------



## katalinka13 (2010 Június 2)

minél hamarabb kell a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Ki kell találnod, hogy ki vagy, mire van szükséged, és ezt fel kell vállalnod! Jeaniene Frost


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Tanácsot akkor kérünk, ha tudjuk kérdésünkre a választ, de azt kívánjuk, bárcsak ne tudnánk. Erica Jong


----------



## katalinka13 (2010 Június 2)

Bocsika! kiss Ez egy kicsit önző dolog.


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Miért kell folyton trükköznünk? Talán azért, mert gyávák vagyunk? Félünk a másik szemébe mondani a rettegett, de nyilvánvaló igazságot?  Nem kellesz eléggé c. film


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

miért nme tudok letölteni??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Akiben zűrzavar van, zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van, rendet teremt maga körül. Popper Péter


----------



## katalinka13 (2010 Június 2)

Elkezdem az ABC-t, ahogy javasoltátok.


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Tudjuk, mik vagyunk, de nem tudjuk ám, mivé lehetünk. William Shakespeare


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Ne a tükröd okold, ha a képed ferde. Nyikolaj Vasziljevics Gogol


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Léphetsz másokra, vagy félre, 
Szólhatsz hangosan, vagy félve, 
Várhatsz sárgában a zöldre, 
Belül nem változol semmit.  P. Mobil


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

Soha ne csinálj olyasmit, amin restellnéd, ha rajtakapnának. Arthur Bloch


----------



## palkovicszita85 (2010 Június 2)

A gyengeség olykor szerencse is lehet, amennyiben elfogadjuk és tudomásul vesszük. Benjamin Hoff


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

ITT valami átverés van!!  Több mint 20 hozzászólá de semmi ugyan úgy nem tudok letölteni!?? VALKINEK ÖTLET?????


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*hozzészólás*

Itt kell hozzászólni.


----------



## coxy01 (2010 Június 2)

nem megy brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!444


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*minek*

Nem tudom hogy egyébként miért van erre szükség,


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*a*

a


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*b*

b


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*c*

c


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*f*

f


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*g*

g


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*nem*

nem


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*minek*

minek


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*hozzászólok*

ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*még kilenc*

hozzél


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*13*

13


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*22*

22


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*1*

1


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*15*

15


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*jaja*

jaj


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*elég*

leszmár


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*nagyon*

nagyon


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*uncsi*

uncsi


----------



## figyusz (2010 Június 2)

*na talán*

sikerült


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

isten meghalt! Nietzsche


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

Nietzsche meghalt! Isten


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

Mi a különbség a majom és a szappan között???


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

Ha a szappant bedobod a vízbe az habozva elmerül...


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

Ha a majmot, az habozás nélkül kiúszik!!!


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

))))))))))


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

Juhé, milyen vicces kedvem van!


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

lassan, de legalább bizonytalanul haladunk!


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

*A*

kiss Mindenkinek


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

be jó neked, mindjárt letelik ez a rémálom az Elm utcában


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:d


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)




----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

hopp egy kimaradt 13


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

222


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:d:d:d


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

ez után már visszafelé számolunk!


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:11:


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:!:


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:butt:


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

:12:


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

kiss


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

:88: 2


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

234


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

:0: káció, akáció, vakáció!!! 1


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

pont erre gondoltam, mikor mást értettem


----------



## mono.ákos (2010 Június 2)

és megvan!!! történelmi beírás ez Klára!


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

A lényegre tértem, mikor elhaladtam a fontos mellett


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

Számítottam arra, hogy meglep amit meg sem láttam


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

Megkérdeztem azt, amire tudtam a választ, pedig nem is érdekelt


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## Brutalcsirke (2010 Június 2)

Alig vártam, hogy odaérhessek ahol nem akartam lenni, csak visszafordulni


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## kormosp (2010 Június 2)

211


----------



## sjandi (2010 Június 2)

* A PARLAGFŰ VÉDELMÉBEN*



A parlagfű latin neve: Ambrosia artemisifolia, a hármaslevelű parlagfűé pedig: Ambrosia trifida. Azt mondják rájuk, hogy gaz, pedig ez nem igaz. Gaz, csak az emberek között van, mert van rendes ember, meg gazember. Növények között nincsen gaz, csak haszonnövény és gyomnövény. A parlagfű nem gyomnovény, mint ahogy az ürömfélék családjába tartozó többi növény sem az. Az ürömfélék hasznos növények gyógyításra és ételek, italok készítésére használják őket. Például a likőrök, borok közül nagyon finom az ürmösbor, vagy a likőr. Az egyéb hasznosságot illetően csak később adok magyarázatot.

Még 1973-ban, amikor először találkoztam személyesen Lajos Atyával, a lazarista missziós pappal Adonyban, úgy tudtam, hogy a parlagfű haszontalan gyomnövény. Szerencsére nem voltam rá allergiás, de más pollenekre sem. Különös véletlen folyamán ismerkedtünk meg. Dunaújvárosban voltam közlekedési rendőr és Adonyban ellenőriztem a forgalmat, a kivilágítatlan kerékpárosokat. Esti szürkület volt már és láttam, hogy egy idős úr kerékpárja hiányosan van felszerelve, mert nem volt hátsó világítása. Lajos Atya volt az, de nem büntettem meg, hanem csak figyelmeztettem, mert halkan és tisztelettudóan beszélt velem, aki akár az unokája is lehettem volna. Sokáig beszélgettünk, mert a szerénysége mögött egy nagy tudású, intelligens embert ismertem meg, s még a tréfa sem állt tőle távol, amikor azt mondta, hogy a Jóisten vigyáz rá, még akkor is, ha nem jó a világítás a kerékpárján.

 Lajos Atyával, a magyar újkori természetgyógyászat úttörőjével a megismerkedésünk után többször is találkoztam –kerestem a vele való találkozási lehetőségeket!-, mert a végtelen egyszerűsége és a hatalmas tudása lenyűgözött. Addig is sokat tudtam a természet törvényeiről, mert reál beállítottságú is vagyok, s akkor már mérnök voltam, meg az anyai nagyapám Vincze Ágoston, állandóan járta velem a Heves megyei kis faluban, Fedémesen az erdőket, mezőket és szedtük a gyógynövényeket, meg a gombákat. Apai nagyapám Weixl János pedig egész életét az előszállási (Fejér Megye)állatorvos, Dr, Eglesz Mihály mellett töltötte, mint felcser. Mindkettőjüktől sokat hallottam a természet erejéről, szépségéről, az állatok öngyógyító tevékenységeiről, a növények gyógyító és tápláló hatásairól. Olyan bölcsen beszéltek ezekről a dolgokról, hogy azok felkeltették a figyelmemet és haláluk után is egyre többet olvastam, tanultam ezekről a természetes dolgokról, erdő, mező növényeiről és állatairól.

Lajos Atya is megerősített abban, hogy a természet törvényei Isten törvényei és azok változatlanok, örök törvények. Azt mondta, hogy a közlekedési törvényeket át lehet hágni büntetlenül, ha nincs rendőr a közelben, és akkor megúszta a felelősségre vonást, de ha valaki a természet törvényeit hágja át, akkor az saját magát bünteti meg!!! A természet úgy működött évmilliókkal ezelőtt, ahogy ma működik és úgy fog működni évmilliók múlva is. Bölcsen mondta, hogy semmi új nincs a Nap alatt, mert amit ma felfedeznek, az már régóta létezik, csak az ember most ért el oda, hogy megismerjen olyan dolgokat, tényeket, amelyet eddig eszközök, vagy tudás híján nem ismert fel, vagy meg. Beszélgetéseink során szóba került a parlagfű is, mint allergén növény.

Lajos Atya védelmébe vette és elmondta róla, hogy régi gyógynövény könyvek leírják több gyógyító tulajdonságát, de meg is lehet enni, mert nagyon sok vitamint tartalmaznak a levelei és a virága, meg a pollenje is. Ezért szeretik legelni az állatok is. Elmondta, hogy a múlt századelőn az előkelő szalonokban az ambrózia illat volt az úri, és az előkelő illat. Ez pedig a parlagfű, az ambrosia artemisifolia illata volt. Aroma olaját aroma mécsesekben hevítették, de lehetett kapni, a szárított, összesodrott leveleiből készített füstölőt is.

Tőle tudtam meg azt is, hogy amikor a spanyolok és a portugálok felfedezték és kisajátították az Új Világot, azaz az Amerikai földrészt, akkor keresztényi szellemben kiirtották az őslakosokat (inkák, aztékok, toltékok, stb). Amikor az angolok is vérszemet kaptak, hogy nekik is kell az új világból, ők sem kímélték az őslakos indiánokat, és kíméletlenül öldösték azokat, szintén a keresztényi szellemiségre hivatkozva. A franciák is erős nemzetté váltak és látták, hogy lemaradnak az Új Világ elosztásánál, ezért ők is részt követeltek Amerikából, de nekik már csak néhány Közép Amerikai rész és Kanada jutott, de Kanadát megosztották egymás között az angolokkal. Az angolokkal ellentétben a franciák nem öldösték ok nélkül az őslakosokat, ezért azok hálából egy csomó titkukat megosztották velük. Ilyen titok volt a parlagfű titka is. A parlagfű egy ősi, nagyon intelligens növény, sok tekintetben az embernél is intelligensebb. A parlagfűnek az a természetben a feladata, hogy megóvja a földet a kiszáradástól!! Ahol parlagon van egy földdarab, ott elszaporodik, hogy megóvja, az adott föld területét. Ahogy megóvta, azután átadja a helyét más növényeknek, amelyek az így megóvott talajon már képesek voltak megmaradni és szaporodni. Olyan ez, mintha valaki nyerne a lottón 1 milliárdot és neki csak 100 millió kellene, és a maradék 900 milliót elosztaná a rászorulók között. A valamennyi parlagfű képes erre az önzetlen cselekedetre, s vajon hány ember lenne képes erre? Ezért írtja a balga ember és irtatja sok balga hatóság kül- és belhonban egyaránt? Ők ugyanis nem lennének képesek ilyen nemes cselekedetekre!

A búzára, a búzából készült ételekre a lakosság 90 %-a, a szarvasmarha tejére és az ilyen tejjel készült tejtermékekre a lakosság 80 %-a allergiás és mégsem irtják ki sem a teheneket, sem a búzát a földeken. Ezt az érzékenységet nem allergiának hívják, hanem glutén- és laktóz érzékenységnek! Ugye mekkora csúsztatás! Nagyon sokan allergiásak a pollenekre (ürömfű, repce, paréj, libatop, stb), s nemcsak a parlagfű pollenjeire, s mégis a parlagfű van kikiáltva fő ellenségnek! Legalább annyi ember allergiás az állati szőrökre, különösen a kutya- és macskaszőrökre és ezen állatok ürülékeire, mint a parlagfű pollenjeire, s mégsem irtatják ki hatóságilag sem a kutyákat, sem a macskákat, pedig más tekintetben, csak Budapesten az utcai megszáradt kutyagumik szállóporától évente 3-4 kisgyermek meg is vakul!

10 évvel ezelőtt két kisbusznyi allergiás gyermek lett kirándultatva Dobogókőre. A gyermekek allergiás betegek voltak, s Dobogókőn a parlagfűben játszottak, pedig akkor volt a virágzása, és senki sem prüszkölt, senki sem váladékozott tőle! Sokan szedtek csokorba parlagfüvet, hogy otthon büszkélkedjenek vele, hogy már nem allergiásak a parlagfűre. Ahogy a buszok beértek a Flórián tér közelébe, szegény gyermekek elkezdtek prüszkölni, köhögni. Vajon miért? Azért mert az autók kipufogó gázai lemarták a pollenek védőburkát, amely védőburok alatt a polleneknek a bogáncsra hasonlító kis karmai vannak. Ezek a kis karmocskák irritálták a légutak nyálkahártyáit. Addig, amíg ép volt a védőburok, addig nem allergizáltak!!! Akkor most ki a hibás a parlagfű, amelynek a pollenje védőburokkal van ellátva, hogy ne sértse meg a légutak nyálkahártyáit, vagy a a kipufogó gázok, amelyek lebontják (lemarják) a védőburkot? Nem az autókat kellene inkább irtani, vagy a városokból kitiltani? Vajon miért erőltetik még a kőolajszármazékokból nyert hajtóanyagokkal üzemelő motorok gyártását, üzemeltetését, amikor van, vannak sokkal környezetkímélőbb, környezettisztább üzemanyagok, hajtóanyagok is? A válasz: a gyógyszeriparnak óriási üzlet az orvostudomány által gyógyíthatatlannak kikiáltott allergiás betegségek gyógyszeres kezelése!!!!!!!!! Ma már a lakosság 30 %-a allergiás, vagy asztmás, s ők biztos gyógyszerfogyasztók! Mellesleg a légutak nyálkahártyáit a tej- és tejtermékek teszik védtelenné a magas kazein tartalmukkal (300-szor több a kazein a tehéntejben, mint az emberi tejben, s a kazeint az asztalosipar ragasztásra használja!!)! A tejet nem fogyasztók nem allergiásak a pollenekre, s így a parlagfű pollenjeire sem!!

Tagja vagyok a Palocsa Egyesületnek. Ezzel az egyesülettel még a múlt évezred utolsó éveiben Alcsútdobozon (Fejér Megye), egy több hektáros területet hagytunk parlagon, szándékosan, hogy mi lesz ezzel a földdarabbal a természet törvényei szerint. Első évben teljes területét beterítette a parlagfű (hogy honnan tudta meg, hogy ott van egy üres földdarab?). A második évben már a parlagfű több, mint 50 %-ban visszaszorult és átadta a helyét más növénykultúráknak (megjelent a lóhere, a gyermekláncfű, az útilapu (bojtorján), a lósóska, fehér üröm, máriatövis, paréj, libatop, stb). A következő évben már 20 % alá esett vissza a parlagfű aránya az adott területen, pedig senki sem irtotta!!. Öt év elteltével pedig mindössze az eredeti terület 1-2 %-án volt csak parlagfű!! Nem kell tehát irtani, visszafogja az önmagát is a szaporodásban, ha nincs megműveletlen terület, mert neki az a teremtéstől rendelt feladata, hogy megóvja a termőföldet a kiszáradástól, s teszi a „dolgát”!

 Az a tény, hogy az orvostudomány gyógyítani nem tud, csak kezelni, régóta ismert. „Medicus curat, natura sanat.” Csak a beteg tudja saját magát meggyógyítani. Az orvos csak kezel (kúrál), a (saját) természet gyógyít. Hippokratész és Galénusz óta semmi sem változott. De a gyógyszeripartól sem várhatjuk el egészségünket. Az is egy iparág –méghozzá jövedelmezőbb, mint a hadiipar-, amely a gyógyszerek eladásából él. Ha a gyógyszerek meggyógyítanának, nem csak szimptómákat szüntetnének meg vagy enyhítenének, rövidesen minden beteg egészséges lenne, és senki nem venne többé gyógyszert. Mindenki előtt világos, hogy egészséges nép egyidejűleg „halott gyógyszeripart” jelentene. Ehhez nézzünk meg néhány idézetet. „Az orvostudomány (beleértve a gyógyszeripart) közvetlenül a szívinfarktus és a rák után az emberiség legveszélyesebb kórokozója lett. Egy átlag német ma kb. ötször annyi gyógyszert fogyaszt, mint közvetlenül a második világháború előtt. Vajon ettől legalább ötször olyan egészséges is? Természetesen nem. Ellenkezőleg: a német lakosság átlaga ma sokkal gyakrabban beteg, mint azelőtt… Hirtelenül így lett egy olyan iparágból, amely azért keletkezett, hogy betegségeket gyógyítson, új betegségek kiindulópontja.” (Kurt Blüchel: Weisse Magier, Fischer Verlag, 1976


 Az emberi szervezet tökéletes. Még az önmaga iránt tanúsított barbár magatartás ellenére is az esetek többségében legalább 30-40 évig betegeskedés nélkül él. Az ember korábban nem érzett fájdalmakat, de egyszer csak számos betegség támadja meg. Azonnal a kórházhoz fordul segítségért, az orvos pedig, amikor felteszi neki a kérdést, honnan erednek ezek a kórok, azt feleli neki: „Mit akar Ön, hiszen ezek a korral járó betegségek.”
 Szemüveget rendelnek a betegnek, eltávolítják salakanyagokkal, kövekkel, baktériumokkal telített szerveit, kioperálják daganatait, stb. Az okok pedig, melyek ehhez az állapothoz vezettek, senkit nem érdekelnek, beleértve magát a beteget is.
Az emberek kifejlesztették a vegyi alapú gyógyszereket. A szervezetet azonban nem lehet becsapni. A szervezetnek csakis természetes eredetű gyógyszerekre van szüksége. Mi pedig tulajdonképpen egy tömegpusztító élelmiszer- és gyógyszeripari korszak feltételei között élünk.

Azt hiszem, az emberek többsége józan ésszel gondolkodva egyetért azzal, hogy nem az a járható út, hogy kiirtunk mindent körülöttünk, ami virágzik, pollent termel mindent ami él&otilde;. Az sem megoldás, hogy az allergiások szervezetét teletömjük kemikáliákkal, gyógyszerekkel, mert így olyan mellékhatások alakulhatnak ki, amelyek súlyosabb betegségeket idézhetnek el&otilde;, mint maga az alapbetegség.

Abból kell kiindulni, hogy miért van ma annyi beteg, így pollenallergia is. 60-80 évvel ezelőtt kevesebb ember volt és több pollent termelő növény, tehát egy emberre fajlagosan több pollen jutott, mint napjainkban, és mégsem volt ennyi allergiás, asztmás beteg. A virágporok nem veszedelmesek, hanem hasznosak (az egyik legértékesebb táplálékunk). Van, aki a lisztre érzékeny, és mégsem mondjuk, hogy veszedelmes a liszt. Korábban tisztább volt a környezetünk és az emberek is egészségesebben táplálkoztak, többet mozogtak, türelmesebbek voltak egymáshoz, nem zúdult rájuk annyi stressz, annyi elektroszmog, mint napjainkban. 

A táplálkozás is nagyon sokat jelent az immunrendszer er&otilde;sítése szempontjából. A mai átlagember sietve, kapkodva eszik, akár otthon van, akár úgynevezett gyorsétkezdékben. Nem rágja meg jól az ételt, emellett egyoldalúan táplálkozik, az élelmiszeripar által gyártott különféle tartósítószereket, ízfokozókat, állományjavítókat, mesterséges színezékeket, „természet azonos” aromákat, emulgeáló-szereket, stb. tartalmazó, agyon sütött-f&otilde;zött, hőkezelt ételeket fogyasztja. Az ipari élelmiszerekben lev&otilde; különböz&otilde; vegyszerek annyira feldúsulnak az ilyen táplálékokat fogyasztó emberekben, hogy a szervezetük immunrendszerét teljesen leköti az ezen anyagok elleni küzdelem, s ha ilyenkor virágzik egy parlagf&ucirc;, egy fűzfa, egy ürömféle, akkor annak az egyébként hasznos pollenjei már teljesen megzavarják a szervezetet (autoimmun reakciók). De nemcsak az ipari élelmiszer-el&otilde;állítás során mérgez&otilde;dik az étel, hanem a megtermelés során is, mivel többnyire ez is iparilag történik. Például az állatok, hogy minél el&otilde;bb vágásérettek legyenek, különböz&otilde; kémiai anabolitikus szereket kapnak, hogy minél el&otilde;bb meg legyen - mozgás nélkül - az izomtömegük. Az ember az ilyen szereket a hússal együtt elfogyasztja, ezek a szerek egy id&otilde; után feldúsulnak, kumulálódnak a szervezetben, ami aztán mérgezi a szervezetet, gyengíti az immunrendszert. Régen az állatok izomzata a mozgástól (legel&otilde;, rét) alakult ki, nem tartalmazott ilyen szereket. Az állatok tápláléka sem tartalmazott annyi káros anyagot, mint napjainkban. Az iparszer&ucirc;en tartott állatok, hogy ne kapjanak el egymástól különböz&otilde; állatbetegségeket (száj- és körömfájás, tüd&otilde;vész, takonykór, streptococcus, fakultatíve patogén baktériumok stb.), állandóan, -tápba keverten- különböz&otilde; gyógyszereket, antibiotikumokat kapnak, melyeknek maradványai szintén belekerülnek a húst fogyasztó ember szervezetébe. Ma már antibiotikumért nem a patikába kell menni, hozzájutunk a hús- és a tejboltok termékeiből is. 

Az állatok táplálékának egy részét a közutak, szennyez&otilde; ipari üzemek közvetlen közelében termelik meg. Az árokparti széna még alomnak sem alkalmas, nemhogy tápláléknak. Benne van a kipufogógázok szennyeződése, az úton elrobogó járművek gumipora, fékbetét pora, kuplungbetét pora, stb. 
Az elektromos vezetékekkel körülvett nagyüzemi csirkék és pulykák mindegyike leukémiás! Beteg állatokat etetnek a húsevőkkel! Ez is bioterrorizmus!

A közutaktól számítottan 50-80 méteren belül termelt növények annyi koncentrált mérget tartalmaznak, hogy ha el is keverednek a többi, távolabb termelt növénnyel, akkor is mérgezik az állatok szervezetét, így a húsát, tejét, tojását is.
Az ember közvetlenül is fogyaszt ilyen módon termelt élelmiszereket, amelyek szintén az immunrendszert gyengítik. A megoldás az lenne, hogy ha minden út mellett kb. 50 méter széles, minden gyár, légszennyez&otilde; üzem mellett kb. 100 méter széles erd&otilde;sávot telepítenének, ami felfogná a gépjárm&ucirc;vek, gyárak által kibocsátott mérgeket és tisztítaná a leveg&otilde;t. Be kellene indítani egy olyan mozgalmat, hogy „Erd&otilde;sávot az utak, a gyárak mellé!”, a parlagf&ucirc; irtása helyett.

A közönséges diesel motorok kipufogógázának koromszemcséit kiszűri az orrunk csillószőrzete. A legújabb „korszerű” HDI, TDI diesel motorok üzemanyagát olyan finomszemcsékké porlasztják szét, hogy azt már nem szűri ki a csillószőrzetünk, hanem belekerül a tüdőnkbe, ott lerakódik, megbetegíti azt. A különböző mesterséges illatanyagok (dezodorok, öblítők, WC szagtalanítók, légfrissítők, stb.) is feldúsulhatnak, de enélkül is kiválthatnak allargiás reakciókat. Hasonló hatást vált ki a molyirtó naftalin is.

A természetes életmód, a természetes ételek, a „kóser” dolgok adják meg a lehetőséget a túlélésre. Ha megszegünk egy törvényt úgy, hogy nem tudjuk, hogy amit tettünk az törvénysértő, megbüntetnek, ugyanis van egy szabály, miszerint a törvények nem ismerete nem mentesít a felelősségre vonás alól. A természet törvényeinek nem ismerése sem mentesít a felelősségre vonás alól. A felelősségre vonás betegség formájában jelentkezik! A „kóser” étel vércsoport szerint fogyasztva védi az emberek egészségét és szaporodóképességét!

Nemcsak a hús- és húskészítmények, valamint a tej- és tejtermékek fogyasztását kell kerülnie az allergiás, asztmás betegnek, hanem az egyéb gyorsan bomló fehérjefélék -gomba, tojás, stb.- fogyasztását is. Ez még a biohúsra is vonatkozik. A hullamérgek az állat leölése után azonnal megjelennek az állat szervezetében. (Nem véletlenül hívják a vegetáriánusok -én is az vagyok már 16. éve- a húslevest hullateának vagy dögteának!) A gombák esetében is hamar keletkeznek olyan fehérje méreganyagok (toxinok), amelyek akár halálosak is lehetnek. S hogy a hús ne büdösödjön, szebb színe legyen, iparilag salétrommal és egyéb olyan szerekkel kezelik, amelyek szintén mérgezést okoznak. Az utóbbi idők döghús-botrányairól, pestises, madár-influenzás, prionos húsairól már nem is szólok, mert ezek önmagukért beszélnek!

Mi természetgyógyászok holisztikus szemlélettel gyógyítunk, a test, a lélek, a szellem vizsgálatával és figyelembevételével, tehát nemcsak tüneti síkon kezelünk. Lelki dolgaink, lelki jelenségeink kivetülnek a fizikai-testi síkra is. A test a lélek temploma és a lélek megbetegítheti és meg is gyógyíthatja a testet.


Minél inkább szeretettel közelítünk él&otilde; és élettelen környezetünk felé, ez a szeretet visszasugárzódik, visszatükröz&otilde;dik felénk, meggyógyulunk. Ha mosolygunk valakire, legtöbbször mosolyt is kapunk vissza! A mosoly nem kerül pénzbe! A homo sapiens nem arra teremtetett, hogy ölje egymást. Ha mi öljük a természetet, az is öl bennünket. Nem igaz, hogy nem el&otilde;zhet&otilde; meg az allergia, az asztma és nem gyógyítható meg teljesen a beteg. Nem a természetet kell kiirtani, hanem nekünk kell visszaidomulnunk a természethez. Az evolúciós folyamatban az ember szervezete évezredek alatt alakult ki és mindig harmóniában volt a természettel. Az utóbbi 50 évben annyira eltávolodtunk a természett&otilde;l, hogy ilyen gyorsan nem tud az emberi szervezet reagálni a változásokra, s diszharmónia alakul ki, megbetegszik. Ahhoz, hogy ez ne történjen meg, az embernek megvan a tudása, megvannak az eszközei, csak nem használja egyiket sem, vagy nem úgy használja, ahogy kellene. A természet körforgásában minden növénynek, állatnak megvan a szerepe. Ha ezt a körforgást megbolygatjuk, ennek el&otilde;re be nem látható következményei lehetnek, felbomlik az ökológiai, biológiai egyensúly. Nem a parlagfüvet, nem a libatopot, nem a fűzfát, nem a lisztet adó búzát, stb. kell kiirtani, hanem helyes életmóddal, helyes táplálkozással kell er&otilde;síteni az immunrendszerünket, kerülni kell a káros geopatogén zónákat (vízér, Hartmann-háló), és akkor az sem árt meg, ha virágporfelh&otilde;ben járunk.

Hazánkban úgy akarnak védekezni az allergia ellen az illetékesek és mindenféle egyletek, hogy a parlagf&ucirc; irtására szólítanak fel. A parlagfüvet csak vegyszerekkel tudnák véglegesen kiirtani, ha egyáltalán véghez lehetne ezt vinni. A parlagfű is a természet része és kipusztításával felborulna a természet rendje. A vegyszeres irtás több kárt okozna az embereknek és a természetnek, mint a parlagf&ucirc; az embereknek. A parlagf&ucirc; után aztán jönnének a többi allergének, az ürömfélék, a libatop, a nyírfák és még sorolhatnám a növényeket s végül nem volna körülöttünk természet, mert a kultúrnövényeket is irtani kellene, mert aki allergiás, az el&otilde;bb-utóbb a kukorica, a búza, stb. pollenjeire is érzékennyé válna, s így lassan kipusztulna az emberiség is.


Engem nem tudnak megbüntetni a parlagfű nem irtása miatt, ugyanis én úgy irtom a parlagfüvet, hogy megeszem!

Lajos Atya óta tudom, hogy a parlagfű az emberek számára is ehető, s azóta rendszeresen fogyasztom, az év minden napján. Ilyenkor, amikor még zsenge, összevágom apróra egy kis petrezselyem-, vagy zeller-zölddel, - önmagában sem rossz!- és rászórom a szendvicseimre, a kiszedett ételeimre ( leves, kása, tészta, főzelék, barnarizs). Ebben a zsenge korban nagyon sokat leszedek és leszárítom, majd szárítva tárolom, s így egész évben tudom az ételeimbe, ételeimre tenni a szárított, megőrölt porát. Sokan nem hitték el, hogy jómagam eszem a parlagfüvet, ezért rámküldték a különböző tv-s társaságokat is, akik felvették, ahogy a parlagfüvet fogyasztom.

Veterán dobóatléta vagyok és sokszor vannak olyan monstre versenyek, ahol több órán keresztül kell dobálni különböző súlyú nehézkalapácsokat. Ilyenkor szoktam a teljesítményem fokozása céljából a verseny színhelye körült talált parlagfűből fogyasztani, önmagában és nyersen. El is neveztek a sporttársaim fűevőnek. Aztán megdöbbentette őket, hogy a parlagfű-evésem után kb. 20 percen belül egyre javultak az eredményeim. Néhány követőm is akad majdnem mindig és náluk is hasonló teljesítmény javulásokat lehetett tapasztalni.

Pár évvel ezelőtt el akartak adni nekem egy gyufás-skatulyáni zöld port több tízezer (!) forintért. Kérdeztem, hogy mi van a dobozban és miért olyan drága? Erre azt felelték, hogy a szervezet őssejt termelését fokozza a zöld por és ezáltal minden betegséget helyrehoz a szervezetben. Nem vettem meg a port pedig tudtam, hogy egy keletet, nyugatot is megjárt, neves magyar orvostól származik, hanem megízleltem s megszagoltam. Kellemes volt a meglepetésem, ugyanis a zöld por, a parlagfű pora volt, amelyet jómagam már régóta napi szinten fogyasztok! Lajos Atya nekem is beszélt arról, hogy a parlagfű minden betegséget helyrehoz a szervezetben, de nyilván azt Ő sem tudta, hogy ezt a szervezet őssejt-termelésének fokozásával éri el. Szerintem sem baj, ha nem ismerjük az elméletet, hanem csak az adott növény hasznosságáról győződünk meg a fogyasztása során. Az is igaz, hogy akiket eddig meg tudtam győzni arról, hogy a parlagfű rendszeres fogyasztása milyen hasznos, bármilyen betegségük is volt, meggyógyultak belőle, még a rákból is, vagy a parlagfű allergiából is.



A fentiek ismeretében merül fel a kérdés, hogy akkor miért irttatják velünk a parlagfüvet? Ráadásul még büntetés kiszabását is kilátásba helyezik, ha nem irtjuk azt! Nekem erre is meg van a válaszom! A Földünk túlnépesedése már napjainkban is veszélyezteti a Föld valamennyi élőlényét és lakóját is! Ez ellen a Világkormánynak ( én csak háttérhatalomnak nevezem) tennie kell valamit. Nos a világunk ezen urai fő részvényesei a gyógyszeriparnak is. Ha a világon mindenki megtudná azt, amit az indiánok közöltek a franciákkal, jelesül, hogy a parlagfű, mintegy csodaszer minden betegségnél visszafordítja és normalizálja a szervezetben zajló rendellenességeket, azaz a betegségeket, akkor senki nem venne gyógyszert, és akkor nem lenne óriási bevétele a világ urainak, s még így a Föld is túlnépesedhetne. Ezért a világ urai, a fizetett bértollnokaikkal és bértudósaik által úgy rendelkeztek, hogy elsőszámú közellenségnek kiáltották ki a parlagfüvet, ezt az embernél is intelligensebb, több Föld-történeti katasztrófát is átélt csodálatos ősi növényt, hogy a tudatlan és megtévesztett embereknek még véletlenül se jusson eszébe, hogy a kötelező irtás mögött egy más célja van ezen uraknak.
Ez a cél pedig a lakosság gyérítése, a Földünk megóvása a túlnépesedéstől. A gyógyszerek mellékhatásai következtében ugyanis, csak Magyarországon minden órában meghal egy ember, de sokkal többen halnak bele abba, amit a patológusok már régóta tudnak, hogy minden második felboncolt embert tévesen diagnosztizáltak és tévesen gyógyszereztek, mivel nem az volt a halál oka, amivel kezelték a betegségüket!

  Weixl-Várhegyi László 
feltaláló, mérnök-radiesztéta, bioenergetikus, fitoterapeuta, életmód- és táplálkozási tanácsadó és terapeuta, természetgyógyász, a Magyar Természetgyógyászok Szövetsége, a Magyar Természetgyógyászok és Életreformerek Tudományos Egyesület tagja, a Tudományos Rendőrség alapító tagja és szóvivője














​


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

*A zene kozmikus varázsereje*​ Az emberi élet egyik legvarázslatosabb színtere a zene világa. A zene még ma is bűvös erőket képes megmozgatni bennünk, életélményünket, jelenlétünket és a saját természetünknek megfelelés érzését a végsőkig képes felfokozni. Ez a varázserő képes a hangulatok, érzésvilágok megjelenítésén túl emberi mivoltunk legalapvetőbb adottságait működésbe hozni, ha nem egy eleve körülhatárolt célt vagy kisszerű érdekeltséget szolgál, hanem az ösztönök hatalma hajtja a világra, ha valós belső törvényszerűségből születik. Az ilyen zene születése folyamatában a zene teremtője nem annyira alkotó, uralkodó tényező, mint inkább résztvevő, átélő, átlényegülő alany, aki spontaneitását, ösztönösségét szabadra eresztve egyfajta tudati határállapotban tart álomszerű kapcsolatot a zeneteremtés folyamatával, és eközben életével ad tartalmat az elemi erő kibontakozásának. Az ilyen zene mágikus zene. Mágikus akkor is, ha a mágikus jelleget a nyugati kultúra Nem érti, ha irtózik tőle, ha félremagyarázza, ha szemfényvesztésnek vagy megfoghatatlan, ködös misztikának próbálja beállítani, és a mágikus folyamat igazi tartalmára nincs kifejezése. “_Mágikus egy folyamat, egy cselekvés akkor, ha öntörvényű és elemi erejű”_ (Grandpierre K. Endre történelemkutató meghatározásában). A mágikus zeneteremtésben részesedő alany az elemi természeti belső erő mozgását érzékelve és követve elfeledkezik a zenei sablonokról, előzetes elvárásoktól, a megszülető világ alakuló törvényei minden egyéb megfontolást félresöpörve saját természetüknek megfelelően öltenek testet. Bartók Béla szerint: _"Az igazi népzene a természet tüneménye, olyan öntudatlan alkotás eredménye, amely minden kulturális befolyástól mentes. Ez az alkotás ugyanazzal a szerves szabadsággal fejlődött, mint a természet egyéb élő szervezetei: a virágok, állatok." _Mitől lehet ilyen varázsereje éppen a zenének? Hogyan lehet a hangrezgésekből álló zene élő szervezet? Milyen természeti erő teremti bennünk az ilyen mágikus zenét?


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

A *zene* a hangok és a csend érzelmeket kiváltó elrendezése, létezésének lényege az idő. A pontos meghatározás nem könnyű, de abban általában egyetértés mutatkozik, hogy a zene a hangok tudatosan elrendezett folyamata.


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

A zene egy művészi kifejezési forma, a hangok és „nem-hangok” (csendek) időbeli váltakozásának többnyire tudatosan előállított sorrendje, mely nem utasít konkrét cselekvésre, viszont érzelmeket, indulatokat kelt és gondolatokat ébreszt.


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

Hello! jöttem összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást xD


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

Az olyan hangkombinációkat, amelyek ugyan tudatosan jönnek létre, de konkrét üzenetük van (vagyis valamilyen cselekvésre ösztönöznek), általában nem nevezzük zenének. Kizárólagos céljuk a figyelem felkeltése. (Autóduda, dallamkürtök, szirénák, telefon, ébresztőóra, tömegközlekedés felhívó hangjelzései, rádióadók szignáljai, áruhoz kapcsolt dallamok, templomi harang, egykoron a vadászok vagy a katonák kürtjelei stb.)


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

számolok egy kicsit


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

Kizárólag a megfigyelő nézőpontján múlik, hogy mit tekint zajnak vagy zenének. A két fogalom nem zárja ki egymást: bizonyos körülmények között a zene is lehet zaj (például rockzenei koncert átszűrődő hangjai, mikor aludni szeretnénk), máskor a hétköznapi értelemben vett zajt is zeneként értelmezhetjük (vonat ritmikusan zakatoló hangjai, patadobogás). Mindkét csoportba tartozhatnak a természet hangjai, de bizonyosan az emberi beszéd is.


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

*.*

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

A zenének többféle alkalmazási területe van, ahol nem veszít jellemzőiből, hanem más hasonló célú kifejezési formához társul (mozgásművészetek, színház, film, képzőművészet, irodalom), vagy pedig egy más terület veszi segítségül igénybe úgy, hogy valamelyik jellemzőjét kiemeli (sport, zeneterápia vagy disco, politika), de nem szünteti meg.


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

*.*

1


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

*folytatom*

01


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* A zenei hang [szerkesztés]*

Néhány alapfogalom:
A hangérzékelés fiziológiailag nem más, mint valamilyen test által keltett rezgés. Amennyiben a rezgés szabályos, akkor zenei hang jön létre, ha pedig szabálytalan, akkor zörej. (ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a zenében nem használhatunk zörejeket).


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

hajrá


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

*A zenei hangnak 4 jellemzője van:*


hangmagasság
hangerő
időtartam
hangszín


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

*folytatom*

002


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

*.*

2


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

*1. A hangmagasság*
A hangmagasságot az adott rezgésszám határozza meg.
*2. A hangerő*
A test által kibocsátott rezgések nagyságának (amplitúdójának) függvényében változik.
*3. Az időtartam*
A zenei hang időbeni hosszúsága
*4. A hangszín*
Minden hangszer egymástól eltérő karakterű hangzást ad, ha azonos hangmagasságon, és hangerőn is szólaltatják meg.


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Ritmus*

A zene csak az időben fogható fel, s mint ilyen, nem értelmezhető a ritmus fogalma nélkül.


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

*.*

zte


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0003


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Dallam *

A dallam a ritmushoz tartozó, különböző magasságú hangok együttese, illetve egymásutánisága.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

00004


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Harmónia *

A hangok fajtája, megszólaltatásuk módja, ritmusa, kombinációik és összhangzataik alkalmazása a zenék legjellemzőbb tulajdonsága.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000005


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

*.*

számolás


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Csend *

John Cage egészen odáig ment 4'33" című kompozíciójában, hogy magát a csöndet tette egyenértékűvé a muzsikával. Ezt a művet előadhatják bárhol, ahol a muzsikusok 4 perc 33 másodpercen keresztül nem nyúlnak hangszereikhez – legyen az egy forgalmas New York-i sugárút, rét valahol Európában, netán fehér zaj a virtuális térben. Cage gesztusa leginkább Malevics „Fekete négyzet”-ének megfestéséhez fogható és hasonlítható. A hosszabb-rövidebb csöndek, a szünetek szerves részei a zenének.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0000006


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Előadás *

A zene elmélete is nagyon fontos, de nem ér fel a zenehallgatás élményével. Ezért nem feledkezhetünk meg az előadóművészetről.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

00000007


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Szóló és zenekar*



 


Szimfonikus zenekar


A szóló egy hangszerből, vagy énekhangból áll, a zenekar (klasszikus értelemben) sok hangszerből, amelyhez énekhang is társulhat. A tisztán énekes zenekarokat kórusnak nevezzük. Természetesen a köztes együtteseknek is van nevük: kamaraegyüttes.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000008


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Szájhagyomány és lejegyzés *

A szájhagyomány útján terjedő művek, például a népdalok legfőbb különlegessége, hogy az átadás folyamán eltérő változatok, variánsok alakulnak ki, ezzel szemben a lejegyzett zene, a kotta azonos értelmezése miatt nem módosulhat.


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

20+20+30+30+4+0+6+5+5


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0000000009


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

120


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000000010


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* Rögtönzés, előadásmód, zeneszerzés [szerkesztés]*

A rögtönzés (improvizáció) véletlenül beugró ötlet alapján létrejövő mű, a tulajdonképpeni ihlet. Improvizációnak nevezzük amikor az előadó hangszerén keresztül próbál kommunikálni, kifejezni érzelmeket vagy hangszeri tudását a nézőtér vagy hallgatóság felé ami szerves része minden stílusnak. A zeneszerzés a zeneművek megalkotásának tudománya és művészete, a zenei ihlet lejegyzése és kiformálása.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0000000000011


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

* A zeneszerzés módszerei *

A zeneszerzés módszereit iskolában tanítják, ami voltaképpen csak a tudomány-része. A művészeti részt iskolában nem lehet tanítani.
A zeneszerzés tudományos része:


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

00000000000012


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000000000013


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

Forma,
Ellenpont,
Összhangzattan


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0000000000000014


----------



## viskib (2010 Június 2)

A zeneszerzés művészeti része:


Ihlet,
Önálló ötletek,
Tudás okos és önálló felhasználása.


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000000000000015


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000000000000016


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

0000000000000000017


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

00000000000000000018


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Nem érthetjük meg az emberi természetet addig, amíg nem tudjuk, hogy miért integet a körhintáról a kisgyermek minden körnél a szüleinek, és azok miért integetnek mindig vissza neki.


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

000000000000000000019


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Az asszonyok legfőbb gondja mindig találni valamit, amit meg kell vásárolni.


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Csak annak adok, aki nekem rokonszenves. De nekem nem rokonszenves, akinek adni kell.


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

1-2-3


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Ateista voltam, mielőtt rájöttem, hogy én vagyok az Isten.


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

4-5-6


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

7-8-9


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## istid (2010 Június 2)

20 

"Békülj meg azzal, hogy ott vagy, ahol vagy, és azzá lettél, amivé lettél. Az emberek sokszor tudják, mit kell tenniük. Csak annyit kell tenned, hogy megmutatod nekik az utat - ez a bölcsesség.
Christopher Paolini"


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

10-11-12


----------



## Vergilius (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

13-14-15


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

16-17-18


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

22


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Az idő nekünk dolgozik. Csak egy kicsit magas az órabére.


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

23


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

24


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

25


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

26


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Már csak 5 van hátra


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Már csak 4...


----------



## zolikuti (2010 Június 2)

Ez jóóóó....! (De kell még 19.... )


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Már csak 3...


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Már csak 2...


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Asszem ez lesz az utsó...


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Ezt meg a biztonság kedvéért...
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Nem én kések.
A világ siet


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

A borban bölcsesség van, a sörben szabadság, a vízben pedig baktériumok.


----------



## cirmos87 (2010 Június 2)

Miért van az, hogy már túlléptem a 48 órát, és a 20 hozzászólást, mégsem enged a rendszer semmit? :S


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

,


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

Ha fogytán a levegőd, annál inkább ne mutasd jelét a légszomjnak. Fulladj meg elegánsan!


----------



## Ranger19 (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

I


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Ii


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Iii


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Iv


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

V


----------



## chrisboss (2010 Június 2)

dsssssssssss


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Vi


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Vii


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Viii


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Ix


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

X


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xi


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

*xii*


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xiii


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xiv


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xv


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xvi


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xvii


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xviii


----------



## dcflieger (2010 Június 2)

Xix


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## kiskecsap (2010 Június 2)

22


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

jelen


----------



## te166 (2010 Június 2)

huh, megvan


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 2)

Ha nem a megoldás vagy egy problémára, akkor te vagy a probléma.


----------



## szivar11 (2010 Június 2)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

nagyon jól jön ez a lehetőség kössz


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

nem rossz ez az oldal


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

szerintem ez a legfelkapottabb oldal


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

Ha *adnak*, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

He gives twice who gives quickly.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

Backwards with the greyhounds.
'Be more modest!'


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Alkalom *szüli a tolvajt.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

Könnyű az *asztag *alatt/mellett kalászt szedni


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

A late repentance is a dogs idea.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

Leave others in peace, care for yourself.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

He stumbled upwards.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Cseréptálhoz *fakanál.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

Kicsiny *csupor *hamar felforr.


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Lemondott a Japán miniszterelnök *


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Pintér: már mindenütt van rendőr Borsodban*


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Marad a kilakoltatási moratórium - De meddig*


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*A Microsoft szerint a Windows biztonságos - a Google viszont nem *


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Százezer dollárra perli a Google-t egy nő*


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Söderling visszavágott Federernek *


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Meghalt Dennis Hopper *


----------



## Bobby23 (2010 Június 2)

*Egy ünnep, amit mindenki szeret javascript:void(0);*


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

:d


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

xD


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

elvileg számolni is lehet


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

úgyhogy...


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

már csak 12


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

már csak 11


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

elcsúsztam xD


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

még 8


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

és még 7


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

6 kell még


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

éééés 5


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

éééés 4


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

már a 17.-nél járok xD


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

az uccsó előtti


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

és köszöntem szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Június 2)

(remélem, senki nem ér rá annyira, hogy elolvassa ezeket XD)


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


sandford


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


sandford


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## szisa (2010 Június 2)

*kell a jó könyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen esze
> ...


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

köszi a jótanácsot


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

cumpi69 írta:


> asdfghjkléáű


dfiogyudsiyvnrionvbifhglds


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

fdpkhbiftgodpn


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

ydfhc tjkrzfilbhioéjnolpáúp


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

ifosnvgjisdoaőmjdoiasp


----------



## kolibri82 (2010 Június 2)

kutyuk


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

pityuk


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Akkor elkezdem én is.


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

sityuk


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Vajon mennyi idő alatt jön össze a 20 bejegyzés?


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

ja én is


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Jó lenne azt tudni.


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

fél óra


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

De azt is, hogy vajon ez mire jó? Valaki tudja?


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Vagy még sem?


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Fogalmam sincs.


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Szerintetek érdekel a válasz? Mert nem nagyon. Viszont nagy butaságnak tartom. Ez van


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Úgy is meg fogom csinálni!!! Ebben nem sokan tudnak megakadályozni


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

mindegy, pötyögjünk!!!!


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Húúúú, hol is tartok?


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Úgy látom, nem csak én szenvedek ezzel


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Pöty,
Pöty,
Pöty,
Pöty,


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Más is nagyon szeretne töltögetni...


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Ez borzalmas!!!!


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

De most más nem érdekel. Csak legyen meg a 20.


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Ki lehet bírni. Nem kell szörnyülködni.


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Látom, vannak itt kreatívak is. Ugye? Pötty-pötty.


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

már csak 5


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Akkor húzzál bele!


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

már csak 4


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Vajon ez a 20 hozzászólás a magyarságot bizonyítja?


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Szerintem nem, inkább csak egy bolondét


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Lehet


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Egyébként elállt az eső. Szétáztunk. A föld is. Rendesen...


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

egy


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Elázott ez az ország. Ez van.


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

itt a hét bő esztendő


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Vajon melyik a jobb? Cunami, vagy árvíz?


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Mindjárt


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Na én kész vagyok!!!


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Elvileg ez az utolsó


----------



## cumpi69 (2010 Június 2)

Sziasztok ,örültem........


----------



## gyarakilaszlo (2010 Június 2)

Átverést érzek a levegőben


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 2)

sziasztok


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 2)

nagyon orulok, hogy megtalaltam ezt az oldalt, nagyon klassz olvasnivalokat talaltam, aggaszt ez 20 hoszzaszolas de megeri osszehozni


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 2)

Mindig meg kell kernem valakit, hogy vegyen otthon nehany ezoteriaval kpcsolatos konyvet es kuldje el nekem, maceras...igazi kincsekre bukkantam


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 2)

csak mar olvashatnam oket...


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 2)

egy meg volt


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 2)

a titkos háborút fogom leszedni  de azért körbenézek


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

1.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

2.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

3.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

4.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

5.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

6.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

7.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

8.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

9.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

10.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

11.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

12.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

13.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

14.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

15.


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*I love Margaret Holmes*

My goodness, Watson, so do I


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

16.


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

17.


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*A kapitány a hajó tatján állt*

és levelet írt, jakvampisu


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

Good luck, Sherlock!


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Hajótörött*

Szerencsétlen flottás


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

19.


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Don't wanna be*

Obama's elf


----------



## Rossy2010 (2010 Június 2)

20.


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Lenni vagy nem lenni mindegy*

Nem az a kérdés a fő,
Hanem hogy miért adott kezembe koponyát a díszlettervező


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Vágom a fát a fejszével*

De csak nappal soha nem éjjel


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Stux maga vérbeli párizsi lett*

Stux, a térbeli lett párizsi


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Vaclav*

Gotta do with it


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*levelet kaptam*

life, nanananana


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Ajkáról ki sem fogy*

a bauxit


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*orgia a lekvárgyárban*

több ízben szeretkeztünk


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

*1*

szerencsére tényleg nem olyan nehéz a 20 hozzászólást megírni


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

*2*

lassan...


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

*3*


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

*ismétlés*

újból


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

*re*

ha valaki tud az ásványokkal való gyógyításról valamit vagy próbálta az írjon...


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

újból ..


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

majd csak


----------



## oryk (2010 Június 2)

*Fa*

Szeretem a fákat.


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

:55:


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

:..:


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

még esik....


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

én is szeretem a fákat...oryk


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nos folytassuk


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

felhős az ég ...


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

az idő szar, tanulni kéne... még hozzászólást is irogassak...


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

várható még napsütés?


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

najó nempanaszkodok


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

a házunk legalább nemáll víz alatt


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

remélem h sütni fog a nap


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

hétvégén osztkir


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

remélem ma nem lesz vihar


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nah még 6-ot összeszedek vhogy


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

komolyan mondom má attól félek h megin hó jön


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

jó neked Thomas és dolgozok


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nah mind1 ezen nemtudunk változtatni


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

ohh akkor részvétem


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

legalább a hétvégén lenne jó idő


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

én majd csak 6 tól megyek


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

aztmondják h jóidő lesz


----------



## Thomas1117 (2010 Június 2)

nah 20 megyek is további szép napot andreaxum!


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

hova mentek kirándulni?


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

szia


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

1 van még


----------



## Andreaxum (2010 Június 2)

vége


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

1.


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

13 a szerencseszámom


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## anita13 (2010 Június 2)

jupííí


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

Nagyon jó az oldal!Csak azt nem tudom mit írjak a 20 hozzászólásban


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

1234stb


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

folyt.köv:5678910


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

11121314151617181920


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

22


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

na már csak 14


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

sárga


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

piros


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

Ok, klassz a fórum...


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

aábscsdeéfggyh


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

jók a filmek....


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

ja klassz


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

és a könyvek


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

sdvwe


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

hol is tartottam??


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

.... ja, a konyvek is jók....


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

tökéletes volt ez a mai napom


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

na mindegy lassan meg lesz a 20


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

8563ij


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

... bár még mindíg jobban szeretem a konyvet a kezembe fogni...


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

Valaki


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

anthony hopkins


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

közben orrtörlés mert a pici lányom náthás


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

ne sírj mert vége lett mosolyogj, hogy megtörtént!!


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

marillion - misplaced childhood


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

anm


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

skandika hány éves a pici lányod?


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

kdbcwj


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

igaz én is jobban szeretem a polcról levenni a könyveket,de a mai árak mellett luxus a könyvek megvétele


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

dgve


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

augusztus 20-án lesz 2éves


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

ja, drága a konyv is, no meg a cd, ill. dvd-is----


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

nvvn


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

?


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

khkh


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

jajj akkor nagyon aranyos lehet


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

g


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

k


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

nagyon sokféle könyvet szeretek,de általában a fantasy jön be


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

hhf


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

nekem is van egy unoka hugom ő 3 éves lesz majd decemberbe de nagyon aranyos


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

vvv---


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

jajj már nincs sok


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

oooooooooooooooooo------- a gyerekek nagyon helyesek-------


----------



## Fubi24 (2010 Június 2)

*blabla*

jobbhorog


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

szépek és okosak---------------


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## Fubi24 (2010 Június 2)

balhorog


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

Jaja nagyon édik főleg akkor amikor még nemt udnak teljesen beszélni és olyan


----------



## pantera111 (2010 Június 2)

sepultura------------- dream theater--------------


----------



## Fubi24 (2010 Június 2)

Jobbegyenes


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

kis aranyosan beszélnek meg magyaráznak hogy az csak nah


----------



## Fubi24 (2010 Június 2)

balegyenes


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

hát igen nagyon tündéri 
na itt a finálé
ez tök jó volt,pedig elsőre nagyon megijedtem
igaz még 2 nap és szabad a pálya 
hurrá!!!üdv mindenki szép napot


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## timenya (2010 Június 2)

el sem hiszem most már tudok letölteni? valaki segítene nekem?


----------



## skandika (2010 Június 2)

még annyit a "nem" az első szó amit kimondanak


----------



## ninita (2010 Június 2)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## ninita (2010 Június 2)

*.*

2


----------



## ninita (2010 Június 2)

*.*

3pff


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Az iskolaorvos kérdezi:
- Hány órát alszol, Móricka?
- Ötöt, hatot.
- Az bizony kevés. És legalább nyugodtan alszol?
- Sajnos, nem! Minden kicsengetés előtt felébredek!


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Milyen az abszolút vékonytalpú cipő?
- ???
- Amiben ha rálépsz egy pénzérmére, meg tudod mondani, hogy fej vagy írás!


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Azt mondja az őrmester a katonáknak:
- Van egy jó meg egy rossz hírem, melyikkel kezdjem?
- A jóval - mondják a katonák.
- A hétvégére hazamehetnek.
- És mi a rossz?
- Hazudtam.


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

nyelvtan tanár kérdezi Mórickát:
- Milyen időben vannak ezek az igék: én fázom, te fázol, ő fázik.
Móricka felel:
- Hideg időben.


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

*1. hozzászólás*

Köszönöm, hogy ennek a klubnak a tagja lehetek


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Remélem, én is tudok majd segíteni


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Olvasni fogom a fórumokat és ahol tudok, segítek


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

A tanár felelni szólítja Pistikét:
- Pistike, mondd meg mi az egyes szám 3. személy!
- Őőőőőő...


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

A zenék nagyon érdekelnek


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Tündérmaki, tudsz még vicceket?


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

- Ne feledje, Kovács úr, az alkohol az Ön legnagyobb ellensége!
- Semmi baj, doktor úr - mondja Kovács - én nem vagyok gyáva ember


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

1+1 az 2


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Apám annyira hisz a reinkarnácioban, hogy a végrendeletében mindent saját magára hagyott...


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Zenéket is lehet letölteni


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

Akkor kezdem 1


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Jean! Gyújtsa föl a szomszéd grófnő házát!
- De minek, uram?
- Mert háztűznézőbe akarok menni hozzá.


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

A kémia a kedvenc tantárgyam


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Bélmegyer egy kis falu Békés megyében


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

és ott lakom


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

már túl vagyok a felénél


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Arisztid haldoklik, és halálos ágyához odakéreti barátját, Taszilót. Azt mondja neki:
- Tudod, hogy a tizenkét személyes arany étkészletemből három darabot elloptak... Ha meghalok, rád hagyom a maradékot, hadd legyen együtt a készlet!


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Mindjárt itt a tanév vége


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Én utálom a kémiát


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

viszont szeretem az irodalmat


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Lehet nyaralni


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Szép váll, csinos láb, csupasz mell, bronzos bőr és kék szemek...Nálam nincsen szerencséd!


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Kisvárda az hol van?


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Izmos kockahas,üres fej, te is csak kirakatbábu vagy.Túl szép, hogy igaz légy.


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Most éppen ABBA-t hallgatok


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

szabolcsban


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

bélmegyer merre van?


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

A pontos idő 17:20


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

sosem hallottam még róla


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Békés megyében és a megyeszékhely, Békéscsaba közelében


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

Jelenleg 3 látogató böngészi a témát


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

értem


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Nagyon kis falu


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

bikicsunáj


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Na mindjárt befejezem a beszélgetést, de ha gondolod még beszélhetünk


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

na itt a vége


----------



## Tündérmaki (2010 Június 2)

az az igazság hogy egy zenei alap kellene nekem nagyon,amit sehol máshol nem találtam csak itt.


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Végére egy vicc:
Miért nincs bástya a vonaton?
Mert a vonat nem vár


----------



## Zuzuka0702 (2010 Június 2)

Tündérmaki, jó keresgetést


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

Hála istennek


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Egyszer volt egy Kisbence


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Kakukk


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Haho!


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Eltelt mar?


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

El.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Lassu vagyok.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Vagy megsem?


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Esik.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Allandoan esik.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Lesz meg nyar?


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Tizenot.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Tizenhat.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Tizenhet.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Diciannove.


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Vegre husz!


----------



## koka55 (2010 Június 2)

Megy egy a raadas.


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

öt


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

most öt


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

hat


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

hét


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Hogy hívják az egyik fülére süket manót?*

Monó


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Hogy hívják a vidéki autószerelőt?*

Bekő Tóni


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

kilenc


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*A szemem az anyámé, az orrom az apám*

de az állam én vagyok


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

egyszer


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

fele


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

volt


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

hol


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

na gyerünk tovább


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*reménytelen*

A kis amőba útra kelt, hogy megkeresse az anyját


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

n


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

e


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*furcsa*

Tudtátok, hogy a gazellának közelebbi rokona a delfin, mint a ló?


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

m


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

volt volt egyszer egy blabla


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

pont.


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

nyolc


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

na ki szereti a csokit?


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Az előző volt az egy híján húsz*

Ez már a 20


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

Vii


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

lehet kerek..


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

.. szögletes..


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

hat


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..lyukas..


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..ét..


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

V


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*így sem sikerült*

Pedig már volt 20


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..tej..


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..Boci..


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..Milka..


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

négy


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

..Tibi..


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

akármilyen. szeretlek csoki!


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

szeretlek zene!


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

három


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

na kinek van sok zenéje? na kinek?


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

s megvolt a 20. je.


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## krobes (2010 Június 2)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## BajszosErik (2010 Június 2)

*Pynchon*

súlyszivárvány


----------



## saces333 (2010 Június 2)

he. mostakkor ha 20 hozzászólás meg 2 nap eltelt, akkor mért nem tudom azt a drágaságosságot letölteni?


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

A cápák harapnak,vagy marnak?


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Na jó,inkább a kutyákra jellemző a marás


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

és a macskák valszeg karmolnak.


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

sziasztok üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg uyg látom kel 19 hozá szolás


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

de egyszer csak


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

öszejön talán


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg ha ki is kel várnom a megfelelö pilanatot


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

hogy le teljen a 20 másodperc


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

a hozá szolások közöt


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg mindig volt 3 másodperc


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

most is gyors voltam


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

próbáld újra 7 másodperc elteltével..


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

most meg 11 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

most en vagyok gyors vagy az idö lasu


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

napi 10 kv utan kicsit bepörgök


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

de meg a motorom is


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

es megint probalja próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével..


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

most meg 15 mp


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

most majdnem ösze jöt


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg mindig kell 3


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Ne légy türelmetlen!Lehet pár perccel elszámoltad magad.


----------



## gadam001 (2010 Június 2)

*Gondolatok*

Sok dolog kavarog az emberekben, épp ezért én sem vagyok kivétel. Ennek okán indítottam is egy blogot, bár sajnos, mostanában egyéb elfoglaltságom miatt nem gyarapodik a bejegyzések száma.
Az eddigi gondolataimat itt olvashatjátok:
gadam001.blog.hu


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Én még csak a felénél járok.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

És ráadásul úgy látom időeltolódás van.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Hát igen ,a Canadai tesók messze vannak.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Kár ,hogy náluk.olyan vadítóan hideg és zord telek vannak,különben már rég kivándoroltam volna.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Ott még vannak hatalmas egybefüggő fenyőerdők és biztos tisztább a levegő is.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

És még lehet látni grizzlyt is élőben persze tisztes távolból.


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg 2


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

vajon a helyiek is kedvelik a képregényeket?


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Hm,mert fura módon még nem találkoztam canadai képregénnyel.Vagy helyi szuperhőssel.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Gondolom nem csak hokizásban és favágásban kiválóak.


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Egyszer elmenék Ontarióba.Ott vannak indiánok?Mondjuk Irokézek?


----------



## laci29 (2010 Június 2)

meg1


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

És itt a vége fuss el véle. . .


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

*Hozzászólás*

Hát ez remek!


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Hát ez remek!2


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Hát ez remek!3


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Hát ez remek!4


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Hát ez remek!


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Ez is remek


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

Ez is remek9


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

14 mert babona is van a világon


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

14 mégegyszer


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## grafyx (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*1/20 üzenet*

Volt egy kutyám, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*2/20 üzi*

már egy éve meghalt


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*3/20*

van egy-két jó zene, ezért vagyok itt


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*4/20*

4


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

hogyan kell az elso 20konyvet feltolteni?


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*5/20*

5


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*6/20*

6


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

tehat ide kell irogatni?


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*7/20*

7


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

a


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

b


----------



## mesike93 (2010 Június 2)

nekem már megvan a 20hozzászólás és mégsem csinálhatok semmit...


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

c


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

d


----------



## mesike93 (2010 Június 2)

valaki segitsen


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

e


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*8/20*

8


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

f


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

j


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

gh


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

l


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*9/20*

9


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

nm


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

tr


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

ed


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

*10/20*

10


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

ded


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

gas


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

tas


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

ras


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

tray


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

open


----------



## tendo (2010 Június 2)

opened


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## Murphy10 (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

Szijjasztok Én már rég regisztem csak még nem sikerült összeszednem.Bocsi ha össze-vissza írok csak már nagyon szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

2Í3 xd


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

A


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

B


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

C


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

D


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

E


----------



## Nestorian (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

F


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

G


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

H


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

I


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

J


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

K


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

L


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

M


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

N


----------



## gadam001 (2010 Június 2)

Értelem és érzelem


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

O


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

P


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

Q


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

R


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Gondolkodom,tehát vagyok,de ha nem gondolkodam,akkor még jobban vagyok!


----------



## Becca95 (2010 Június 2)

S


----------



## gadam001 (2010 Június 2)

*centivágás*

Pár hét múlva államvizsga!


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A növényektől türelmet,az állatoktól emberséget tanulunk.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A csapatmunka lényege:mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Nagy az Isten állatkertje... és nincs körülkerítve...


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A tehén nem más, mint egy olyan gép, ami ihatóvá teszi a füvet.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Aki nem önmaga "lámpása" az sötétben jár.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Ha megleled a humort még a szegénységben is , túl fogod élni.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Aki ésszel szerény az lehajtott fővel jár, csak akinek üres a feje hordja fenn az orrát.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A jövő azoké akik odafigyelnek a mára.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A remény az élet mozgatórugója!


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Mindenki sokáig akar élni , de öreg viszont senki sem lenne szivesen.


----------



## gadam001 (2010 Június 2)

*blog bejegyzés*

Most épp a következőt olvastam:
Ne mond, hogy nincs időd semmire! A te napod sem rövidebb mint Michelangelo, Pasteur, Teréz anya, Leonardo da Vinci, Albert Einstein vagy Jézus napja volt.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Az igazi szeretet tettekben, és nem a szavakban nyilvánul meg.


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Az örülhet igazán, szívből, aki nem okozott másoknak szenvedést.


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

25


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

0


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Az életnek értéket csak a szolgálat adhat, segíteni másoknak. (Márai)


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”
(*Amby Burfoot*)


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A gyűlölet az egyén erkölcsi öngyilkossága.


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“Az élet játéka, a bumerángok játéka. A gondolataink, tetteink és szavaink visszatérnek hozzánk előbb vagy utóbb, megdöbbentő pontossággal.”
(*Florence Shinn*)


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“A szél lobogtatta a templomi zászlót. Két szerzetes arról vitatkozott, vajon a zászló mozog-e vagy a szél. Csűrték-csavarták a szót, de egyikük sem tudta meggyőzni a másikát. Egyszer csak megszólalt mellettük a hatodik pátriárka:
- Nem a szél és nem a zászló az, ami mozog. Hanem a tiszteletre méltó elmétek.”
(*Zen bölcsesség*)


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Az életet nem a lélegzetvételek száma határozza meg,hanem azok a pillanatok,amikor eláll a lélegzeted


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“Igaz, az ember nem felel felbukkanó vágyaiért, gondolataiért. Olyanok ezek, mint egy átsuhanó madárraj a ház felett. De ha a madarak fészket is vernek az eresz alatt, ott élnek, szaporodnak, azért már az ember is felel. Mert beleegyezett.” (*kínai bölcsesség*)


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“Isten vagy az Élet sohasem büntet. Az ember bünteti önmagát az Istenről, Életről, Világegyetemről alkotott téveszméi révén. Gondolatai teremtő erejűek, ő tehát megteremti saját nyomorúságát.” (*Joseph Murphy*)


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“Ha vágyaid és képzeleted ellentmondanak egymásnak, mindig a képzeleted győz.” (*Émile Coué*)


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

A nő akkor szép igazán, ha boldog, és akkor boldog, ha érzi,hogy szeretik


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

“A jó tanító nem saját tudásának gyümölcseit osztja meg a tanítványaival, hanem megmutatja nekik, hogyan arassák le saját gondolataik gyümölcseit.”
(*Kahlil Gibran*)


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

nagyon


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

Az igazi barát az aki ismer téged,- és mégis szeret.


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

nagyon...


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

nagyon????????????????????????


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

jó


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

ötlet


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

szia sudadr!


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

ez


----------



## sudard0525 (2010 Június 2)

így


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

olvasom a tieidet is! jók
szeretem ezeket,sok igazságot lehet kiolvasni belőlük


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

és legalább nem számok))))))))))))))))))


----------



## marcsiiiii (2010 Június 2)

na ,már 23nem is volt nehéz,sőt szórakoztam is közben!


----------



## Andorea (2010 Június 2)

Nem vagyok kanadai magyar. Belgiumi...


----------



## Andorea (2010 Június 2)

Értem én ezt?


----------



## Andorea (2010 Június 2)

Ejha...


----------



## Andorea (2010 Június 2)

Én most magammal beszélgetek...


----------



## Andorea (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

*kösz az ötletet*

jó ötlet


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

én is


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

miről?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

zenélsz?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

sakkozol?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

vagy táncolsz


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

netán sportolsz


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

írj te is


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

valamit


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

bármit


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

az jó


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

vagy nem


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

mit szólsz hozzá


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

semmit?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

miért


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

ezért?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

na jó


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

nekem8


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

és neked?


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

akkor jó


----------



## sakkapi (2010 Június 2)

köszi


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

*valami*

ddadwad


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

dwdadwadwad


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

sziasztok


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

wadda


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

lassan jön össze ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

többet kéne ide járni...


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

áhh csak azért, hogy legyen valami ideírva


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

jól elbesz itt magammal


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

ez is fölösleges


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

de azért írok még


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

ez sem kellXD


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

mint aki kezd megőrülni..komolyan mondom


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

bla bla bla..


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

csak úgy


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

lálálá...lá


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

áá még 4


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

1. öreg ember nem vén ember


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

2..


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

1...


----------



## argetlam (2010 Június 2)

jéé megvan..


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

loloololo


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 11


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 10


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

2. nem látom hol van


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

3.


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 9


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

4 . lassan frissít mert letöltök


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

5. le eset a köd


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

6. hasad a pad


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

7 dörög az ég


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 8


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 7


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 6


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

még 5


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

már csak 4


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"A lelked végtelen. Végtelen magas és végtelen mély. Határtalan múlt van már mögötted, és beláthatatlan jövő. De élni az Egészet sohasem tudod egyszerre. Az lehetetlen."


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

már csak 3


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

már csak 2


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

már csak 1


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem."


----------



## jemen (2010 Június 2)

és itt a vége


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben."


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)




----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!"


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)




----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

a


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni."


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

8. nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél."


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük."


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Jegyezd meg jól, de ne csüggedj soha, remény, csalódás, küzdelem, bukás, sírig tartó nagy versenyfutás. Keresni mindig a jót, a szépet, s meg nem találni - ez az élet."


----------



## sirozi (2010 Június 2)

20+ 1 ráadás


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk."


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

)


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától értetődőnek, hogy melletted van!"


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

pár utolsó mondat


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra."


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Ha finnyáskodsz, én eszem meg!


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben."


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!"


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Gyertek gyerekek, itt vastag a jég!


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Fordítsd az arcodat a nap felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül."


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

fúú ez a 20 mp-s kombó kiakasztó


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat."


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Ez a századik ugrásom!


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Indíthatod a motort!


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"sak kétféleképpen élheted az életed. Vagy abban hiszel, a világon semmi sem varázslat. Vagy pedig abban, hogy a világon minden varázslat."


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Taposs bele, még nem jön a vonat!


----------



## cloee_ (2010 Június 2)

"Ne a haláltól félj, hanem a meg nem élt élettől!"


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Tedd már el azt a játékpisztolyt, úgysem ijedek meg!


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Csak akkor támadnak, ha éhesek...


----------



## Drkk (2010 Június 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt is hozzászólhattam.


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

B mint Balázs...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Na, ezt most nem szabad elrontanom!


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

A mint Aladár....


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

A hiba olykor a hibakereső készülékében van.


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

C mint Cecil...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Nem a világ bonyolult, te vagy körülményes.


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

D mint Dénes...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Az ismétlés az unalom apja.


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

E mint Elemér....


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

Aki nyert, az mer.


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

É mint Éva....


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

F mint Ferenc...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

G mint Gábor...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

ááááááá


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

H mint Henrik...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

gyors


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

I mint Ilona...


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

válasz


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

J mint János....


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

már


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

mindjárt


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## bogen (2010 Június 2)

1et rá is húztam


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

K mint Kálmán...


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

L mint László....


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

M mint Mária....


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

N mint Nóra.....


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

Ny mint Nyuszi....


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

O mint Olga....


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

Ö mint Ödön...


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

U mint Ubul...


----------



## fefe64 (2010 Június 2)

Köszönöm, hogy írhattam.


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

16


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

18


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

20


----------



## DjScamp (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

minden egy


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

egy meg egy az egy


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

isten van =? esteem one


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

vith a parthner =? vitapartner


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

heberu =? haboru


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

mind an one =?


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

hetvenkedő


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

minden vég a kezdet


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

egy prímitív szám


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

.


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

mind an one


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

12+1
esmeres


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

víz
víg
vég
jég


----------



## maca1201 (2010 Június 2)

osztom a véleményt


----------



## maca1201 (2010 Június 2)

keeeeellll zeneeee


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

N


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

G


----------



## Devon89 (2010 Június 2)

Most akkor mi van?XD


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

A


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Y


----------



## maca1201 (2010 Június 2)

sose lesz meg a 20hozzászólás xDD


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

O


----------



## maca1201 (2010 Június 2)

kiss


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

tényleg quito a kitói kiráylság volt és a mai napig van olyan indián aki magyarul beszél dél amerikában?


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

jó a fórum


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

Csontvári valóban egy táltos volt? Ahogyan Mátyás?


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

jó a fórum


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

a rovás abc betűit vajon miért nem engedik használni számítógépen?


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Jó a fórum


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

a boszniai piramisban talált köveken olyan karcolatok vannak amik a rovás abc 20 betűjével megegyezik?


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

Magyar ország hogyan lehet Mária országa. Miért van ennyi szent királyunk?


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)

Jó a fórum


----------



## CsabaBaksa (2010 Június 2)

minden egy
minden egységes
minden az egység része

még a 20 is


----------



## Jucko1983 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

a lehetőséget


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

remélem


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

laurell k. hamilton forever


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

igen, azt hiszem ez az ami kell


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

egy jó kis lkh könyv


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

ma estére


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

jaj és köszönöm


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

ezt a lehetőséget a 20


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

kommentre


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

még10, de már hamarosan


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

olvashatom


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

azt mondják - bár nem akarok spoilerezni -


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

hogy nagyon jean-claude centrikusra sikeredett


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

ami, lássuk be sokunk öröme lesz


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

reméljük....


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

nagyon nagyon nagyon


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

ezért is izgulok annyira és írok baromságokat össze-vissza, so ne haragudjatok


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

úgyhogy


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

Köszönööööööm!!!!!!


----------



## Vanille (2010 Június 2)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

7


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

8


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

9


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

10


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

11


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

Ezer éves ország!


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

13


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

*3*

Ok


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

Hámhúsz!


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

15


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

16
Úgy látom nem csak én versenyzem itt egyedül


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

17


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

18
hajrá cakilc!


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

19


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

20
köszi, remélem most már működni fog


----------



## cakilc (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

én is hasonló cipőben járok!


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

1


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

3


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

4


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

5


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

6


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

7-ik


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

8.-ik


----------



## jkop (2010 Június 2)

Nem működik 
Nem tudok letölteni, mert azt írja nincs meg a 20. Pedig megvan.


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

9.-ik


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

kínos!


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

10.


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

Azon töprengek,ez mire jó?


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

12.


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

13.bejegyzés


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

14.bejegyzésem...


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

15.bejegyzésem


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

*1*

1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

16.


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

2


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

19.


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Fdfdf


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

20.iiiiik!!!


----------



## Szesze71 (2010 Június 2)

úgy belejöttem hogy mégegy!


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Tulungflkgnf


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Banasds;sjd


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 2)

Nem semmi ez az oldal, a legnépszerűbb.


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Musa


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Ttttttttt


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

*,*

...


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 2)

Remélem senkit nem zavarok meg a nagy fejszámolásában.


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Fanibomhjhjh


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Sin


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

dddd


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Din


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

1234567899876543210


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

A1s2d3f4w5


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Beritz


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

thx


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Merci


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Ana bawwab


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Ana baba


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Bajarki gulauginson


----------



## fiukanyja (2010 Június 2)

aaa


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Ajolfor swerison


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Karl magnuson


----------



## arkin (2010 Június 2)

Tirapld;sdsd


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

ezzel én is így vagyok


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

*blahblahblah*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


aa


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

*blahblahblah*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> aa
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


aa


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

nekem is


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

*blahblahblah*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> aaaa
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


aa


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

x


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

*blahblahblah*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> aaaa
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


aa


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

4/5


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

*blahblahblah*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> aaaa
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


aa


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

fffff


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

fffffff


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

*f*

fr


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

ffffftgt


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

grtfvegetg


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

rfrgggggg


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

12


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

desedes


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

14


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

gtrfdesederft


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

*ghg*

rgfh


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

bwbfbsdlvbljafv


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

gkklééé


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

jkfebdfkvbh


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

*jkk*

jujzujjkjk


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

wfnl;fnven;g


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

ujjukukzuk--------------


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

dvrghyehetrgr


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

gudii rehfuhgur huhurfh hurfhru :_)


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 2)

gfdvyjtjtn


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

gggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

gfghrth nnnn....


----------



## billow (2010 Június 2)

21


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

Ez az avá írnom kell hogy + legyen a 20-as?


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

dsadsafdfdsss


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

1452144545


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

mkjhuhz


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

fgdrejkn


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

:d


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)

:d


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 2)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)

:55:


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)

:77::!:


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)

:9:


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)

:111:


----------



## opelastra26 (2010 Június 3)

talán + is vagyok a 20 al


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

a


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

d


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

f


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

s


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

asd


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

sokvanméghátra...


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

ezahetedik


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

nyolc!!! LESZAKADT A POLC!


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

kilenc.


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

\\m/legjobb


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

deunalmas.


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

hűha 4099 oldal!!!


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

már alig van vissza


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

ez a tizennegyedik!


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

hjajj miért nem elég tizenöt?


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

najo még négyet kibírok.


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

ezzel együtt négy!!!


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

próbáld ujra 1 mp mulva? legrosszabb


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

beidéz? be hát. hehe mindjárt megvagyok.


----------



## rajvik (2010 Június 3)

utolsó! jessz.kiss


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

gut alle


----------



## swami (2010 Június 3)

gut


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

....................


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

...................


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

..................


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.................


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

................


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

...............


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

..............


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.............


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

............


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

...........


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

..........


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.........


----------



## rajkin (2010 Június 3)

*eszembe*

.


----------



## rajkin (2010 Június 3)

*pont ez jutott eszembe*



rajkin írta:


> .



.


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

. --. -.--


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

-.- . - - ---.


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.... .- .-. --- --


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

-. . --. -.--


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

---. -


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.... .- -


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

.... . -


----------



## fatal (2010 Június 3)

-. -.-- --- .-.. -.-.


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*a*

a


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*b*

b


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*c*

c


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*d*

d


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*e*

e


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*ef*

f


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*g*

g


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*h*

h


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*i*

i


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*j*

j


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

aha


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

m


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*hh*

hh


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*zz*

zz


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

ll


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

pp


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

qq


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*xx*

xx


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*áá*

ááá


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*qq*

qq


----------



## tyson13 (2010 Június 3)

*123*

123


----------



## Cepy (2010 Június 3)

Már egy ideje próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, de mivel alig vagyok netközelben nehezen megy.... Tudom, hogy valahogy szabályozni kell, meg minden, de én sírni fogok...


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 3)

ma gyüjtöm tovább


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 3)

LÁMPALÁZ AZ ELSŐ MISÉN! 
A fiatal pap nagyon izgult az első miséje előtt, a püspök
észrevette,azt
tanácsolta neki - *mielőtt megkezdi a misét - tegyen egy kis vodkát a
vizespohárba - hogy megnyugodjon.*


Nagyon jól sikerült az első mise, de amikor hazaért, egy levelett
talált a
püspöktől:

Kedves Fiam!
Gratulálok misédhez és örülök hogy megfogadtad tanácsomat, van
azonban
néhány megjegyzésem:
- *Abból a pohárból kis kortyokat kell inni, nem egyszerre felhajtani.
- Abba a vizespohárba nem teszünk se jégkockát, se citromszeletet.
Ja , és
azt mondtam - hogy tegyél egy kis vodkát a vízbe és nem fordítva.
- A Bibliát nem használjuk pohártartónak.
- 10 parancsolat van és nem 12.
- 12 Apostol van és nem 10*
- *Amikor a keresztről beszélsz - nem mondhatod "Az a nagy T AZ
oltáron*"
- *Amikor Jézusról beszélsz, nem mondhatod "A fiú és bandája".
- Dávid egy parittyával és egy kővel győzte le Góliátot, nem
robbantotta
szét a seggét.
- Júdást nem hívhatod köcsögnek
- Az Atya, Fiú, Szentlélek nem az "öreg , a srác és a szellem"
- Nem szép a Pápát "Keresztpapának" hívni.
- A Fáraó száműzte a zsidókat, nem küldte őket a picsába.
- Mária Magdolna bűnös volt, de nem kurva.
- Az ötlet, hogy kérted a hívőket hogy tapsoljanak jó volt, viszont
túloztál, amikor megkérted őket, táncolják a szambát és Daniella
nővért
sztriptízre hívtad.
- A szentelt vizet áldásra használjuk, nem arra hogy a tarkód
lehűtsd vele.
- Keresztelő Jánost nem a lábáztatók avatták szentté.
- Az a kis ház nem budi, hanem a gyóntatószék
- Aki a kereszten van, az Jézus - nem Che Guevara.
- Krisztussal a keresztet vitették - nem akart a hegyre költözni.
- A padban mocorgóknak nem kell mondanod, hogy óvszert használjanak.
- A hívők adománya nem piti aprópénz.
- A közös-ülés jelentése nem dugás, hanem ÁHITAT.
- A harang valóban nem szép hangú - de nem is repedt fazékra
emlékeztet.
- Az ostya gyártója nem harácsoló vállalkozó, hanem PÉK.
- A frigyszekrényre ne mondd hogy bárszekrény.
- Amikor a bűnösök meghalnak, pokolba mennek, nem az anyjukba.
- Mindig legyen rajtad alsógatya , pláne ha a csuháddal legyezed
magad.
- A ministránsokat ne ölelgesd, Ők az én kedveseim.
- A zsinat nem a vén buzik gyűlése.
- Emlékeztetlek, hogy a mise kb. egy óráig tart, nem 2x45 perces, és
az,aki
melletted ült és piros-szoknyás transzvesztitának hívtad - én
voltam.
-Hát ezenkívül minden rendben volt. Áldásom Rád.*


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

a


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

bfv


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

umj


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

mj hfn


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

mjhfs


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

ght


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

fgb


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

**

tök jó ötlet


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*d*

dd


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*g*

gg


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

lkgm


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

ugye?


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

Zsóóóófika!!!


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

oifj


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZzA7q8GpIk&feature=related


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*haiku*

*Axióma*​ *egy** tökéletes
nap sem csak tökéletes
percekből épül*​


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa3d8HOZqes


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*h2*

*Evolúció*​ *ugyanazt írom:
mindig más mindig másért
olvassa másnak*​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*Szinopszis*​ *Mért van az, hogy a
rosszra bőven jut szavunk;
a jóra: alig?*​


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

ez nagyon best: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSNlQePEJjs&feature=related


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*h3*

*Evolúció*​ *ugyanazt írom:
mindig más mindig másért
olvassa másnak*​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*h4*

*Társasélet*​ *fölkerestelek, hogy
ne kelljen rádöbbenned:
magamrahagytál*​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*h5*

*Hyper-haiku: A Humanizmusról*​ *a tükör is a 
legvégső pillanatig
veri vissza a 
belézuhanó balta,
kő, pohár k é p é t*​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*g*

sdf


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

jó nagy lókötő volt ez a Jimmy  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4JIQhNAYqM&feature=related


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*j*

fghfg


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*ss*

​ *Túlcsorduló Haiku: A Szépségről*​ *Van, ki gyönyörű.
Van, kin észre kell venni.
S van, ki attól szép,
hogy hasonlít egy csúfra,
akit szeretek.*​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*s*

*[FONT=&quot]Válságos helyzet:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
tudom, hogy boldog vagyok, [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
csak épp nem érzem. [/FONT]*​


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6icMBx5hC8g&feature=related


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*s*

*Egy ajándék elhárítása*


[FONT=&quot]Ne adj igazat.
Neked túl sokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.[/FONT]​


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*s*

*[FONT=&quot]JÓKÍVÁNSÁG[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Legyen erőd lent[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]hagyni, amit nincs erőd[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]följebb emelni.[/FONT][/FONT]*​


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)




----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*s*

TÉTEL A FELADATLAPON ​ E z t i s fogadd el:
van, aki rajongóid
miatt nem szeret. ​


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

na ez az utolsó! ByeBye Lána....!


----------



## nage (2010 Június 3)

dwfoéjhwerf


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*f*

fsfdss


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

**

ut.előtti


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

**

utolsó!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsofika83 (2010 Június 3)

*haiku*

kkk


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

Ahoj


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

B


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

C


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

D


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

E


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

f


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

G


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

H


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

I


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

J


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

K


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

L


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

M


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

N


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

O


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

P


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

Q


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

R


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

S


----------



## forgacsb86 (2010 Június 3)

T


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

rfhh


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

fgreg


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

asf


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

dkttk


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

zkws


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

jhvl


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

kf


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

,zfk


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 3)

khf


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

1


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

7


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abc


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcd


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcde


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdef


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefg


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefgh


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefghi


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefghij


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefghijk


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefghijkl


----------



## bernathzso (2010 Június 3)

Abcdefghijklm


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

*vvv*

Jaj


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

nekem csak a


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

*zeze*

milyen szép a


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

világ


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

zenei


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

alapja


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

kell


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

zezezezezezezezezezezezeezezezezezezezezezezezezeze


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

babababababababababababababababababababababababababababa


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 11


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 10...


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 9....


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 8...


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Első


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 7....


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Második


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

mér csak hat....


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Harmadik


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 5...


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak 4...


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Egy kicsit idiótának érzem magam, hogy csak számneveket írok. Na mindegy, ez már a negyedik volt.


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak három...


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Ötödik...:O


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Hatodik..


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

már csak kettőőőőő.................


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

H e T e D i K


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

és mef van a húsz!!!!


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Nyolcadik!


----------



## sityu023 (2010 Június 3)

na még egy ráadás........


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Ja de már volt egy még nem ebben a témában, úgyhogy elcsúsztam...Ez már a Tizedik lesz.


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Jólvan sityu is elcsúszott. Tizenegyedik


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

12.


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

13.


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Tizennégy


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

15. Akkor is le fogok tölteni...


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

16. meg két nap


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Ha meglesz a 20. akkor is még fogok írogatni, szóval elég sokat jár a szám nem kell félni   17.


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Mármint nem ide, hanem más fórumtémákba. 18.


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Utolsó előtti :S


----------



## szekelyada (2010 Június 3)

Utolsó, vagyis a huszadik. :'(


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

1


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

7


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## Poire (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

fgfg


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

Dxc333


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

elcd


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

halala
dddww


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

ewte


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

23532432


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

443315315311313313


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

szép napot!


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

3432342


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

Neked is


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Jó az ötlet


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

nálatok esik az eső???


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

nálunk már kiöntött a patak
ez van


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

32


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

43243


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

4369uhz59t 9ögegji3gejnognoeögheöeogoe4369uhz59t 9ögegji3gejnognoeögheöeogoe4369uhz59t 9ögegji3gejnognoeögheöeogoe4369uhz59t 9ögegji3gejnognoeögheöeogoe4369uhz59t 9ögegji3gejnognoeögheöeogoe


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Hétfő


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

434324


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Kedd


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

432432


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Szerda


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Csütörtök


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

4324432


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Péntek


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

Péntek???


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Szombat


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Vasárnap


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

101


----------



## martinpasztor (2010 Június 3)

4323523532


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)




----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Már máskor felléptem az oldalra, regisztrálni is akartam, de elrettentett a 20 húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Nagyon jó dolgok vannak összegyűjtve az oldalon!


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Kreatív, ötletes!


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

123456789


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

1


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Hideg van!


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

987654321


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

1- Megérett a meggy.


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

2- Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

3- Te vagy az én párom.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

102


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

4- Megcsípett a légy.


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

5- Érik a tök.


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Szuper


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

6- Hasad a pad.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Bravó !


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

7- Zöldül a rét.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Kiváló


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

8- Üres a polc.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Jó az oldal


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Nagyszerű


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Kedvező


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Később az engem érdeklő témához bővebben fogok hozzászólni


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

gyüjtöm a pontokat


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

9- Holnap majd pihensz.


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

na még 8


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

10- Tiszta víz.


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza...


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 Szuper a honlap!


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Megissza a kiscica.


----------



## Anikó7 (2010 Június 3)

Kész.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Már meg van a 20


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2010 Június 3)

Kész !!!


----------



## roberto0817 (2010 Június 3)

*megkezdem a 20 at*

üdv


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

Főnök, meg kellene emelnie a fizetésemet, mert már három cég is érdeklődik utánam.
- Na persze. És milyen cégek?
- A villamosművek, a gázművek és a vízművek...


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

. "Hazug embert könnyebb utolérni, ha sánta."


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

Aki korán kel, az hülye.


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

Gondoltam azért mégse írok csak számokat a hozzászólások miatt.


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

Igy tényleg könnyű összegyüjteni 20 hozzászólást !


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

" Köhögés ellen szedj hashajtót!"


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

" Ki mit vet, azt kapál."


----------



## karchy (2010 Június 3)

Na végre elértem !


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

kék, csakis kék


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

nem kék


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

és még


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

sem


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

de talán


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

ki tudja


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

mégis


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

vagy mégsem


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

hátha


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

lehet


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

talán


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

vagy


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

mégsem


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

de


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## bergou (2010 Június 3)

20!


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*1*

1


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*2*

2


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*3*

3


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*4*

4


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*5*

5


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*6*

6


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*7*

7


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*8*

8


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*9*

9


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

*10*

10


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

11x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

12x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

13x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

14x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

15x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

16x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

17x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

18x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

19x


----------



## ex_lx (2010 Június 3)

20 - tádáááá!!!


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

királyság


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

vagyis egész jó, hogy ennyi mindent meg lehet itt találni...


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

.


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

vagany...


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

joi dolog azert ez a site...


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

fogok en is feltolteni kottakat...


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

ki szereti zambo 
szamjait ???


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

meg van mario a harmonikas azt en nagyon birom


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

most azert irok hogy legyen emg a 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

aaa


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

b


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

a


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

..


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

c


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

valaki zenesz innen ???


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

énis azért írogatok ide..


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

a zene nelkul nem lehet elni


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

ez tetszik


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

wow


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

hany eves ez a site???


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

annyira nem faintos ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog...


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

ki szereti a lovakat ???


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

van horcsogom..


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

olyan edi


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

123456789


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

meg egy pici


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

es megvagyok


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

valaki zenesulis ???


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

nekem 2 kutyám van...


----------



## rolland89 (2010 Június 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*1*

1


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*2*

2


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

én zenesuliba járok magán énekre ... de sajna most abba kell hagyni szeptembertől egyetem miatt....


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*3*

3


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Június 3)

Nem akartam, hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt. 

Ezt én is pont így gondolom


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*6*

6


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*8*

8


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*5*

5


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*66*

77


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*888*

88


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

21


----------



## t.gergo.92 (2010 Június 3)

bleeeee


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*1*

13


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*9*

9


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*10*

10


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*12*

12


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*66*

66


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

*78*

9ö


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

jjj


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

jujj mindjáárt meglesz a 20 D


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

17.


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

18. )


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## Gerdaa (2010 Június 3)

20 :d:d:d


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

en is letolteni jottem... folyt. kov.


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

de eleg jo kis oldal, segit mkinek es ez tetszik


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

.....


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

6789


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

gbtb5 nybh54
bocsiii


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

ergb ym8 w4rbg7ujntb7umn


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

1


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*bármi*

a


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*b*

b


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

6 :d


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

:d7


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*3*

fegvrb


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

8...


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

9...


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

10...


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*4*

debrtnjzi,


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

Aranyos


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

11.....


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*5*

ajoahvnliebv


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

12.....


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

Köszi és örülök


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

szintúgy


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

:razz:mar majdnem megvan


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

jmyt erbtyn yhn t nb


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

Nekem is hat


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

titkosiras, ki fejti meg? ujabb forumtipp


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

.......


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

:???


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

tuti van aki kihozna belőle vmit


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

blablabla


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

14 és fél


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

ott vagyunk mar??


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

14 és háromnegyed


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

aha


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

Meg neeem LoL


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

igen


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## ParducBaby (2010 Június 3)

te mar igen? jo neked  Bar en nem szamolom, lemaradtam vhol


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

25


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

sosem lesz vége?


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

lysfmksnvkjb


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

20megin


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

65


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

19


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

17


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

buuu


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

16


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

15


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

21


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

ciii


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

15
12


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

ca


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

1314


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

13


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

12


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

ja


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

11\\m/


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

Xd


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*10*

10


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

100


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

q


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

9


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

r


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

g


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

7


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

6


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

23


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

5


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

658


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

4


----------



## Nyupi (2010 Június 3)

21


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

56


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

3


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

2


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

hj


----------



## csillus23 (2010 Június 3)

*-*

1


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

gfjghjgd


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

hklé


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

jozugf


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

ákj


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

ez nagyon jó - s még nem hallottam


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

ghjgfz


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

oélk


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

jó lesz ez


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

akkor írjunk felváltva


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

ghc


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

micsoda kincsek vannak itt


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

köszi őket


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

dfh


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

lesz mit hallgatni...


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

... munka közben


----------



## teri_eszti (2010 Június 3)

hklfdcj


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

jajj mit írjak....


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

megvan ezt: ezt


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

tényleg ezt?


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

ezt hát


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

mi mást,


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

még jó, hogy ezt


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

jujj 13


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

nem is mert 15


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

bizony ám


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

ám bizony


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

vagy valami ilyesmi


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

hajjaj


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## hurkatoltoo (2010 Június 3)

még 1x köszi


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

*Sziasztok*

:11:kiss


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

sziasztok(3)


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

*Kép*

:9:Szeretm a paradicsomot!


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

igen,igen,régóta olvasgatok itt,de hozzámég nem szóltam...


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

de most,szeretnék letölteni is,ezért "muszály"


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

de,nagyon sok szép gondolatot olvastam már


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

és még fogok is


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

m


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

é


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

g


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

b


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

7


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

e


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

lejöhetek,már elfelejtettem,hol tartok


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

már csak 10


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

kilenc


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még 9!


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

nyolc


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még8!


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még7!


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

hét,én leszek az első


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv2


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még6!


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

hat


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv3


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még5!


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

öt


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még4!


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv4


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

négy


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még3!


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv5


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

három


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még2!


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

kettő


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Még1!


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

Üzenet a palackban. Palack.


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

uccsó


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

Vége!


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv6


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

köszi,puszi mindenkinekkiss


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

hét


----------



## gabeszku22 (2010 Június 3)

21! :d


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv7


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 3)

Holnapra is hagyok valamit.


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv8


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv9


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv10


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv11


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv12


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

na akkor kezdjük el begyújteni azt a 20 bejegyzést,

kicsit vicces és talán komolytalan is, hogy bármit beírhatsz
hajrá


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv13


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv14


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv15


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv16


----------



## birbigli (2010 Június 3)

vajh,miért nem megy?


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv17


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv18


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv19


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv20


----------



## vazzanto (2010 Június 3)

dsv21


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Hello!


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Köszike!


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Harmadik


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

_*"Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon, mint találni egy embert, akinek lelkébe nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait, akiben megbízunk, akinek kedves arca elűzi lelkünk bánatát, akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég, hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk." (Hemingway) :smile:*_


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

7


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

hogy regisztrálhattam


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

igyekszem megszerezni a 20 bejegyzést


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

a legjobb úton haladok....


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

gondolom én....


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

Juditka, Te hogy haladsz?


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

Mire jó ez a butaság????


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

... még ma el kell érnem 20-ig...


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

ide a fórumba.


----------



## gonda (2010 Június 3)

Benyomtan egy csomó viccet a vidámkodós bloggokba, az miért nem számít?


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

A kisfiam


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

nagyon szereti


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

15 és egy picit unom


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

hm


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

a társasjátékokat


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

rohadt lassú a netem


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

ezért


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

de már nincs sok


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

1121


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

úgy látom legalább van társaságom


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

keresgélek


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

9955


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

letölthető


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Úgy látom Pestről nyomjátok


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

lassu ez a forummotor vagy mi.


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

inkabb Pest mint Buda


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

táblás


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Itt van a 20dik hozzászólás!!! Sok sikert!!! Köszke!!!


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

hehe gyorsul


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

nanana


----------



## juditka0229 (2010 Június 3)

Biztos, ami tuti itt a ráadás!!! Sziasztok!


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

játékot.


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

nah meg csak 7?


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 8


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

kenyszeritett forumozas ez itt ))


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

gyerunk


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

megy ez


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 7


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

vagy nem?


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

salalalalala


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

tralalalala


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 6


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

ejha, gyorsulok.


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

szomjazom de nem.


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

nem hasznalok ekezetet, mert 20 eve meg nem volt a c64emen


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 5


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

ejhahaha


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

aaaaaa


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

elore!


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

Lassú vagyok


----------



## kormany55 (2010 Június 3)

megvan!


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 4


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

Hátha megy


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

És még mindig kevés


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 3


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

Tulajdonképp nem is tudom, mennyi van már, de 10 alatti


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

akkor most kezdjek visszaszámolni?


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 2


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Még 1


----------



## hortyferi (2010 Június 3)

Finish!


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

ez hihetetlen..Kiléptetett és most visszadob ide


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

1


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

Kész??


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## kekordog (2010 Június 3)

ezt nem értem, ez már több....


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## gyulatata (2010 Június 3)

20


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

:s


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

2


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

3


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

4


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

5


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

6


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

7


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

8


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

9


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

10


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

11


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

13


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

14


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

18


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

19


----------



## Verb (2010 Június 3)

20!!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 18 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 17 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 16 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 15 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 14 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 13 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 12 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 11 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 10 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 9 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 8 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 7 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 6 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 5 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 4 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 3 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 2 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Már csak 1 Hsz kell!!


----------



## Balala (2010 Június 3)

Megvan a 20. hozzászólás!!!!!


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

*udvozlet*

Nagyon orulok hogy megtalaltam ezt a veblapot mert imadok olvasni es itt megtalaltam az eggyik kedvenc irom konyveit


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

nagyon jo a veboldal


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

minel tobb konyvet tegyetek fel


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

kjhlmk/,


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

12345


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

gcfgvnm


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Kiváló az ötlet.


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

nnnmm,,


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

jkwlé2fkt5.-zláJU=I


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

hjjjjmmmmmm,


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

épo-áprnzw,.mcf-tréhű7io


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

fggghhjjjkkhhgg


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

mi lesz már.....


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

gghjjkkl


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Szeretem a könyveket.


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

ghghhjhjjkjkklkll


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

kufirc testvére


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

vggbnbnnbbnmnnkkkm..m.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

csak tölthetnék már


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

nvnbmn,m/m/m.m.mm./m../.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

wagtfrequiopöp lé9öőü beeeeertrtz


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

cfghfyu6uyuiopoil';


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Lehet hogy imádom az olvasást.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

pozugííx sgfewqter.lépőöü98123334yghdzterw


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

gfghkjghjhlljkljlkl;jhhggfgffhj


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

meqhrioioioioioioioioiotjkscfléklhkztm,mnmxbmmakéadggte


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

A könyvekért mindent.


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

aki imad olvasni annak nagyobb a fantaziaja is


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

igazi jo idotoltes


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

mikor lesz már ebből vmi?????


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

nagyszeru szorakozas


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Kicsit gagyi ez a módszer.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

hosszukukac te mennyinél tartasz?


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

csak turelem konyvet terem


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

De hatásos.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

Én még nagyon az elején.......


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

en most irom a 19.-et


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó a ....


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Alakul.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

Még kell hat


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

na veeeeeeeeeeeegre hozzaferhetek a konyvekhez


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

sjlqweriobncv


----------



## hosszukukac (2010 Június 3)

na most kiprobalom


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Lessz ebből valami.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

jajj már nagyon unom


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

vége lesz ennek valaha


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Csak türelem.


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

dffsaháopiő


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

háp háp


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Irni


----------



## urgyam (2010 Június 3)

Meg lett már végre.


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

nem


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

szeretek


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

de


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

olvasgatni


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

jóóóó


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

könyveket


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

annál


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

inkább.


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Huráá.


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Még csak 1 hiányzik.


----------



## tibi37 (2010 Június 3)

Köszönöm hogy letölthetek.


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Jó az oldal.És kösz az infot.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*-*

jó ez az oldal


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Aki nem tud, és nem tudja, hogy nem tud, az ostoba. Vesd meg őt!


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*f*

de mért kell írogatni mielőtt használnám?


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Aki nem tud, és tudja, hogy nem tud, az egyszerű lélek. Tanítsd őt!


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*k*

1


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*3*

3


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Aki tud, de nem tudja, hogy tud, az alszik. Ébreszd fel őt!


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*4*

4


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Aki tud, és tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs. Kövesd őt!


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*f*

álmi vagyok


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

*b*

mi ez a tudós izé szöveg?


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

és mikor tölthetem már le a verseket?


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Volt egyszer egy vak leány, aki gyűlölte magát amiatt, hogy vak volt


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

kb 8


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

mért gyűlölte magát mert vak volt?nem az ő hibája


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

folytamom a sort a 8 után. 

9


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)




----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

jó, akkor 10


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Mindenkit gyűlölt, kivéve a kedvesét.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

folytatom akart lenni 

bocsi, hogy közbeszámoltam


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

A fiú mindig vele volt.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

ok 

11

számoljunk együtt


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

na de tényleg mért kell ide írogatni mielőtt letöltenék vmit?ez pénzbe kerül?válaszoljon már vki


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

amugy nem baj h közbeszámoltál


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

én sem tudom

én csak egy valamit szeretnék letölteni, de már hónapok óta. mindig elfelejtem, hogy a 20nak meg kell lenni


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Mondta egyszer a barátjának:
- Ha láthatnám a világot, hozzád mennék feleségül.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

12


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Egy napon valaki hozott neki egy szempárt.


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Amikor levették szeméről a kötést, láthatta az egész világot, beleértve a barátját is.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

hol tartottunk???
12?


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

A fiú megkérdezte:
- Most, hogy látod a világot, hozzám jössz feleségül?


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

A leány a fiúra nézett, és látta, hogy vak.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

furi de én is le szeretnék tölteni vmit, úgyh számoljunk tovább akkor


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

A lehunyt szemhéjak látványa szinte sokkolta. Erre nem számított.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

13:d


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

megelőztél a 12-vel.

13, 14


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

15


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Az a gondolat, hogy az élete hátralévő részében ezt kell nézze, arra a döntésre vezette, hogy visszautasítsa a fiút.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

uh, még 8 kell


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

A fiú csendesen könnyezett, majd pár nap múlva írt néhány sort:


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

16


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

14?:!:


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

'Vigyázz jól a szemeidre, mert mielőtt a tied lettek, előtte az enyémek voltak.'


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

kiváncsi vagyok a történet végére.
sok van még vissza?


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

oups bocsi, álmos vagyok


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Valahogy így működik az emberi agy, amikor megváltozik a helyzetünk.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

volt a 14.
már a 15 és a 16 is


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

17


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Csak kevesen emlékeznek arra, milyen volt az életük azelőtt és ki az, aki mindig mellettük volt a nehéz időkben.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

18

neked meg van a 20!!! nekem még kell egy pár


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

csak kicsit összevissza jelennek meg az üzenőfalon


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

hát igen, az ember gyarló. sosem jó ami van.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

ú tényleg, köszi! sok sikert meg minden


----------



## csatis (2010 Június 3)

Hát ennyi lett volna.Kívánok mindenkinek jó éjszakát.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

én sem tudok mindig kiigazodni
többet kellene itt fórumozni és akkor belejönnénk mi is.


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

csak én most regisztráltam és még nem jó...2 napot kell várni


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

érdekes volt a történet


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

én meg márciusban és még mindig nem volt meg a 20.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

de most igen.

neked is minden jót.


----------



## kagir (2010 Június 3)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

de a lány nem tudhatta, hogy feláldozta érte magát a fiú...


----------



## főorvosnőnek (2010 Június 3)

és igen, gyarló az ember...de ez a mi hibánk?


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Én már régebben regisztráltam.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

De még nem volt időm teljesíteni a hozzászólás kontingenst.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Pedig, ha elkap az ihlet, rettentő sokat tudok írni.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

De annyira gazdag tárházát találtam a fórumoknak és a hozzászólási lehetőségeknek, hogy elképedtem, és megnémultam.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Persze segítséget és támogatást is kaptam, no meg egy kis noszogatást, hogy ne lustálkodjak.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Ezért keményen elhatároztam, hogy belefogok, és rövid időn belül teljesítem az állandó tagok részére kirótt penzumot.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Akik ismernek, azok viszont tudják, hogy csak "alibiből", konkrét mondanivaló nélkül nem szívesen szólok hozzá a dolgokhoz.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Meg persze akkor sem, ha nincs érdemi mondanivalóm.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Inkább a "külső megfigyelő" helyzetébe szeretek helyezkedni, és figyelem a vitát, illetve az eszmecserét.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Több olyan téma van persze, amiben szívesen mondok véleményt, mert kialakult álláspontom van.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Nem, mintha tévedhetetlennek érezném magam, de lassan már "deresedő" fejjel megengedhetem magamnak azt a luxust, hogy értek egy-két dologhoz, legalábbis vannak tapasztalataim.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Persze fontosnak tartom, sőt tisztelem mások véleményét - kivéve az erősen radikális, szélsőséges véleményeket - akikkel nem éredmes vitatkozni sem, annyira meg vannak győződve saját igazukról.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Akiben semmi kétely sincs, sőt dühöng benne a küldetéstudat, az tudja a legtöbb és legnagyobb hibákat elkövetni.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Ezért jobb az óvatosság és a nyugalom, kerülni az abszolútumokat, és lehetőleg minden véleményt figyelembe kell venni.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Persze, ehhez partnerek is kellenek. A mai rohanó világban ebben van a legnagyobb hiány.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Ezért, a magam számára azt a módszert dolgoztam ki, hogy ha gondjaim vannak az emberekkel, akkor a klasszikusokhoz fordulok.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Kedvenceim a görög és a római szerzők. Az ókorban is produkált az élet olyan sorsfordulatokat, amikor nagyon nehéz volt megőrizni az emberi méltóságot.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Volt egyszer egy madár. Két tökéletes szárnnyal és gyönyörű, fénylő, színes tollakkal áldotta meg a sors. Az olyan állat, amely szabadon repülhet az égen, boldoggá teszi azt is, aki nézi. Egy napon megpillantotta ezt a madarat egy nő, és beleszeretett. (...) A nő csodálta, tisztelte, rajongva szerette a madarat. De egy napon arra gondolt: mi lesz, ha a madár egyszer majd távolabbi hegyeket is meg akar ismerni? És megijedt. (...) És azt gondolta: "Csapdát állítok neki. Ha megint jön, többé nem repülhet el tőlem." A madár szintén szerelmes volt belé, és másnap megjelent, ahogy szokott, de beleesett a csapdába, és fogoly lett. A nő kalitkába zárta, és egész nap nézte. (...) Mivel a madár nem repülhetett, nem tudta kifejezni a létének értelmét, és lassan elhervadt, elveszítette tollai ragyogását, és megcsúnyult. (...) Egyik nap elpusztult a madár. A nőt elfogta a bánat, és éjjel-nappal rá gondolt. De nem a kalitkára emlékezett, hanem arra a napra, amikor először meglátta boldogan repülni a felhők között. (...) A madár nélkül az ő élete is elvesztette az értelmét, és a halál hamarosan bekopogtatott hozzá. "Miért jöttél?" - kérdezte a halált. "Hogy újra együtt repülhess a madaraddal" - felelte a halál. "Ha hagytad volna, hogy mindig elrepüljön és visszajöjjön hozzád, csak még jobban szeretted volna és csodáltad volna, most viszont még ahhoz is rám van szükséged, hogy újra találkozhass vele."


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Írásaik ma is tanulságosak számomra, és ajánlom mindenkinek, aki szeret olvasni (aki nem szeret, annak is) hogy érdemes forgatni ezeket a műveket, mert olyan tartalmakat közvetítenek, amelyek sosem avulnak el. Legfeljebb elfelejtjük őket, vagy nem veszünk róluk tudomást.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Lehet, hogy a tüzet a férfiak találták fel, de arra a nők jöttek rá, hogyan kell játszani vele.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Két dolgot tanultam meg az életben: találj valakit, aki szeret, és élj úgy, mintha nem lenne több időd.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Ha nem lehet úgy, ahogy akarod, akard úgy, ahogy lehet!


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

A legjobb férj egy régész: minél idősebb az asszony, annál jobban érdekli.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok, utána más mentséget kell keresnünk.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

A férfi olyan, mint a száj: ha nem tesznek rá lakatot, eljár.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Kedves Ancsa20081!

Nagyon kedvelem a példabeszédeket, kérlek írj még!


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Ne vedd túl komolyan az életet! Úgysem éled túl.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Az éjszaka nem más, mint a Föld szédületes blöffje.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Ha sikeres akarsz lenni a világban, ígérj meg mindent, és ne teljesíts semmit.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Vigyázzatok, mert amit egy nő keres, azt meg is találja!


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## gammaglobulin (2010 Június 3)

Az én kedvencem a következő: ne vitatkozz a hülyékkel, mert lesüllyedsz a szintjükre, és ott legyőznek a rutinjukkal.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Lehet, hogy a Mennyország szép hely, de a Pokolban több az ismerős


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

ebben igazad van


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Vétkezni emberi dolog, de isteni érzés.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

A kísértéstől csak úgy szabadulhatunk meg, ha engedünk neki.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Tévedéseink elől nem menekülhetünk, mert önmagunkat mindenhová magunkkal visszük.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

:d


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)




----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

ígyvan


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

ahogy


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

mondod


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága még mindig elég népszerű.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

A tapasztalat segít minket, hogy ugyanazt a hibát legközelebb sokkal rosszabban kövessük el.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

A tiszta lelkiismeret általában a rossz emlékezet jele.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Most már később van, mint előbb.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Az eső azért esik függőlegesen, mert már ő is unja, hogy állandóan esik .


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Azért nem tanultam első félévben semmit, hogy második félévben ne tudjak rontani.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Engem nem zavar. Ha meg másokat zavar, az engem nem zavar.


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Az egyetlen szépséghibája, az hogy csúnya!


----------



## ancsa20081 (2010 Június 3)

Az éjszaka eltakarja a világot, de feltárja a világegyetemet.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Tanulás-->Tudás-->Hatalom-->Pénz: de a pénz ne boldogít! Akkor minek tanulni?


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Lennék én szerény.......de nincs mire!


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Ha az iskola felkészít az életre, én felkészültem a halálra.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Remélem estére kisüt a Nap!


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Ne játsz az életeddel...játszik az veled éppen eleget!


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

A memóriám már nem a régi. És ráadásul még a memóriám sem a régi.


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Nekem elsőbségem volt, neki teherautója


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Valaki úgy gépel, mint a villám. Hol lecsap, hol nem...


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Láttalak, csak nem vettelek észre! 





Láttalak, csak nem vettelek észre!


----------



## lnorbi (2010 Június 3)

Vannak itt nagy halak csak az a baj ,hogy kicsik.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

hi


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

"a kedvencem a hagymásbab..."


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

"...ki az a korporésön?..."


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

"...bunkó vagy Baxi..."


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

"...melyik a nagyobb a király, vagy az ász?..."


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

A válasz az, hogy talán, de végleges.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Ha rám jön a tanulhatnék, beülök egy csendes sarokba, és megvárom, amíg elmúlik!


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Becsapott a villám, én meg nem hittem neki.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Ma reggel arra ébredtem, hogy már nem alszom.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

A szél a levegő azon része, amelyik siet.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Nem szabad vizet inni, mert az nagyon erős ital. Fenn tartja azokat a nagy hajókat.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Az élet klaviatúráján az egyik ujjunkat tartsuk mindig az Escape billentyűn!


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Vagy ma, vagy holnap, vagy esni fog, vagy nem. De az biztos.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Skizofrén vagyok, és én is.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Ha nem a megoldás, akkor a probléma része vagy.


----------



## Ymdar111 (2010 Június 4)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének.


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

*?*

akkor én most jól hozzászólok!


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

aha


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

ok


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

szólok


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

szóltam


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Te jó ég! Ez még csak a 7. hozzászólásom! Szinte lehetetlen ennyi idő alatt 20-at összeszedni. Da azért megpróbálom.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Különben tényleg jó az oldal. Tetszik!


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

*Olvass gyorsan, ne gondolkozz közben! 

Egy anlgaii etegyem ktuasátai szenirt nem szimát melyin serenrodbn vnanak a bteűk egy szbóan, az etegyeln ftonos dloog, hogy az eslő és az ultosó bteűk a hölyeükn lneegyek. A tböbi bteű lheet tljees össze-vabisszásagn, mgiés porbléma nlkéül oalvsahtó a szveög. Eennk oka hogy nem ovalusnk el mniedn bteűt mgaát, hnem a szót eszgébéen.*


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

*Wass Albert*
*Halál*

Én úgy képzelem el,
hogy a halál egy óriási nász,
legszentebb, legemberibb ölelés.
Nem fájdalom: fájdalom-felejtő.
Nem rém: rémeket elűző.
Több mint a Szépség.
több mint a Szerelem,
a Jóságnál is több:
Kegyelem.

Én úgy képzelem el,
ha egyszer oly nagy lesz a zaklatás
és akkorára nő a fájdalom,
hogy nem bírom tovább:
hozzám lép egy fehér ismerős,
szép csendesen lecsókolja a számat,
lefogja ezt a vergődő szívet,
és ennyit szól csak: elnémuljatok.
Erre megszűnik minden indulat.
Erre megszűnik minden fájdalom,
csak gondfelejtő békesség marad:
se könny, se vér, se akarat,
nem lesz már semmi sem.
*Elhal a szívem dobbanása,*
*s végtelen álmok néma lánya*
*bűvös, tüzes csókjába zár.*
*Szeretőm lesz egy éjszakára*
*a széparcú Halál.*


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Ki hogyan hal meg?

Az aratót lekaszálja a halál.
A házmester beadja a kulcsot.
A molnárt felőrli az egészsége.
A szabónak elszakad a fonala, vagy kinyírják.
A pék megeszi kenyere javát.
A kertész a Paradicsomba jut, vagy alulról szagolja az ibolyát.
A portásnak megnyílik a mennyország kapuja.
Az órásnak üt az utolsó órája.
A kalauz eléri a végállomást.
A muzsikusnak elszakad a húrja.
A pénztáros elszámol az élettel.
A búvár örök álomba merül.
A koldus jobblétre szenderül.
A díjbirkózót maga alá gyűri a halál.
A lakó örökös otthonra lel.
A boldogtalan megboldogul.
A vegetáriánus fűbe harap.
A vadásznak lőttek, vagy az örök vadászmezőkön folytatja.
A rendszergazda vírusos lesz.
A magasugró feldobja a talpát.
A kovács elpatkol. 
A papnak harangoznak.
Az atléta élete ugrott.
A filmrendezőnek "vége".
A színésznek legördül a függöny.
A zenésznek elhúzzák a nótáját.
A meteorológusnak befellegzik.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

_Kamarás Klára:_
*Tükör előtt*

Az idő ostora hegyével
jócskán megcsapott,
mikor a tükörből anyám
először nézett vissza rám.

Mire egészen elfogadtam,
a lassú hervadást,
új arc mosolygott vissza. Lám...
Köszöntelek, jó nagyanyám...!


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

És Isten azt mondta: Nem

Megkértem Istent, hogy vegye el a büszkeségemet, de Ő azt mondta: Nem.
Azt mondta, a büszkeségemet nem Ő veszi el, hanem nekem kell feladnom azt.

Kértem Istentől hogy fogyatékos gyermekem legyen egészséges, de azt felelte: Nem.
Azt mondta, a Lelke egészséges, a teste pedig csak átmeneti.

Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem türelmet, de Ő azt mondta: Nem.
Azt mondta, hogy a türelem a megpróbáltatás mellékterméke, nem megkapni, hanem megszerezni kell.

Kértem Istent, adjon nekem boldogságot, de Ő azt mondta: Nem.
Azt mondta, hogy csak áldását adhatja, a boldogság rajtam múlik.

Kértem Istent, kíméljen meg a fájdalmaktól, de Ő azt mondta: Nem.
A szenvedés eltávolít a világi dolgoktól, és közelebb hoz Hozzám.

Kértem Istent, adjon nekem Lelki fejlődést, de Ő azt mondta: Nem.
Azt mondta, a fejlődés az én dolgom. De Ő hajlandó megmetszeni, hogy gyümölcsöt hozzak.

Kértem Istent, hogy segítsen másokat szeretnem úgy, ahogy Ő szeret engem.
Erre azt felelte: Látom, kezded már érteni!

Kértem erőt
És Isten adott nehézségeket, melyek erőssé tesznek.

Kértem bölcsességet.
És Isten adott problémákat hogy megoldjam őket.

Kértem bátorságot
És Isten adott veszélyeket, hogy legyőzzem őket.

Kértem szeretetet
És Isten adott gondterhelt embereket, hogy segítsek rajtuk.

Kértem kegyet.
És Isten adott lehetőségeket.

Semmit sem kaptam, amit akartam.
Megkaptam mindent, amire szükségem volt.
Az imáim meghallgatásra leltek.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

"Semmi nem érkezik idejében, semmit nem ad az élet akkor, amikor felkészültünk reá. Sokáig fáj ez a rendetlenség, ez a késés. Azt hisszük, játszik velünk valaki. De egy napon észrevesszük, hogy csodálatos rend és rendszer volt mindenben... Két ember nem találkozhat egy nappal sem előbb, csak amikor megértek e találkozásra... Megértek, nem éppen hajlamaikkal vagy szeszélyeikkel, hanem belülről, valamilyen kivédhetetlen csillagászati törvény parancsa szerint, ahogy az égitestek találkoznak a végtelen térben és időben, hajszálnyi pontossággal, ugyanabban a másodpercben, amely az ő másodpercük az évmilliárdok és a tér végtelenségei között."


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

*Romhányi József: Marhalevél*


Egy tehén szerelmes lett a szép bikába, 
minden vad bikának legvadabbikába. 
Vonzalmát megírta egy marhalevélben 
nagyjából eképpen: 

Hatalmas Barom! 
Bocsássa meg, hogy pár sorommal zavarom. 
Tudom, mily elfoglalt, milyen megbecsült Ön, 
mégis tollat ragadott csülköm, 
hogy amit a marhanyelv elbőgni nem restell, 
így adjam tudtára, Mester! 
Ön, ismervén jól a tehénszív rejtelmét, 
tudja, hogy nem minden a napi tejtermék. 
Amíg szorgalmasan duzzasztom tőgyemet, 
gondolatom egyre Ön körül őgyeleg. 
Muú! Minden bikák közt legelőkelőbb! 
Midőn megláttam a legelő előtt, 
elpirultam, elsápadtam, 
vágy reszketett felsálamban, 
s úgy éreztem, hogy kéj oson 
keresztül a rostélyoson. 
Muú, hogy forrt a vér szívembe, 
hogy tódult a bélszínembe! 
Az a perc, mit velem Ön tölthet maholnap, 
megrázza majd egész pörköltnekvalómat. 
Ám míg Önről ábrándozom kérődzve, 
vad féltés öl a szívemig férkőzve, 
és átjárja ó mind a kín, 
velőscsontom, mócsingjaim. 
Már bánom e merész vágyat, 
hisz Ön büszke tenyészállat, 
csupa gőg, 
mely után az egész tehéncsorda bőg. 
De ne féljen Bikaságod! 
Ha nem szeret, félreállok. 
Nem fog látni levert búsnak, 
mert beállok leveshúsnak. 
Ám ha mégis kegyes szívvel veszi ezt a levelet, 
s megszánja az Önért égő tehenet, 
válaszoljon hamar rája. 
Üdvözli Önt a marhája. 

Ím a levél. Ráírva a kelte. 
Az úton a posta előtt le is pecsételte. 
De a postáskisasszony nem vette fel...


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Garai Gábor: Jókedvet adj 
ennyi kell, semmi más 

Jókedvet adj, és semmi mást, Uram! 
A többivel megbirkózom magam. 
Akkor a többi nem is érdekel, 
szerencse, balsors, kudarc vagy siker. 
Hadd mosolyogjak gondon és bajon, 
nem kell más, csak ez az egy oltalom, 
még magányom kiváltsága se kell, 
sorsot cserélek, bárhol, bárkivel, 
ha jókedvemből, önként tehetem; 
s fölszabadít újra a fegyelem, 
ha értelmét tudom és vállalom, 
s nem páncélzat, de szárny a vállamon. 
S hogy a holnap se legyen csupa gond, 
de kezdődő és folytatódó bolond 
kaland, mi egyszer véget ér ugyan - 
ahhoz is csak jókedvet adj , Uram.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

*"Furcsa társ a magány. Amink van, megoszthatatlanná válik. Amink hiányzik, kétszeresen hiányzik."*


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Assisi Szent Ferenc: 

*Tégy engem békéd eszközévé*


Uram, 
tégy a béke eszközévé. 
hogy szeretetet vigyek oda, 
ahol gyűlölet van, 
hogy megbocsássak, 
ahol bűn van, 
hogy egyesítsek, 
ahol széthúzás van 
hogy igazságot hozzak, 
ahol tévedés van,
hogy hitet vigyek, 
ahol sötétség van,
hogy örömet vigyek oda, 
ahol szenvedés van 

Nem azért, hogy vigasztalódjam, 
hanem, hogy vigasztaljak;
nem azért, hogy megértsenek,
hanem, hogy megértsek
nem azért, hogy szeressenek,
hanem, hogy szeressek;

csak ez a fontos, 
mert amikor adunk - kapunk, 
amikor megbocsátunk - bocsánatot nyerünk, 
amikor meghalunk - új életre kelünk.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

*Gyurkovics Tibor

Örök

A semmi is lehet minden
a minden is lehet semmi
ahogy az első percben
csak úgy szabad szeretni.*


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

A kedvencem:
Reményik Sándor 
*Kegyelem*
Először sírsz. 
Azután átkozódsz. 
Aztán imádkozol. 
Aztán megfeszíted 
Körömszakadtig maradék erőd. 
Akarsz, egetostromló akarattal – 
S a lehetetlenség konok falán 
Zúzod véresre koponyád. 
Azután elalélsz. 
S ha újra eszmélsz, mindent újra kezdesz. 
Utoljára is tompa kábulattal, 
Szótlanul, gondolattalanul 
Mondod magadnak: mindegy, mindhiába: 
A bűn, a betegség, a nyomorúság, 
A mindennapi szörnyű szürkeség 
Tömlöcéből nincsen, nincsen menekvés!
S akkor – magától – megnyílik az ég, 
Mely nem tárult ki átokra, imára, 
Erő, akarat, kétségbeesés, 
Bűnbánat – hasztalanul ostromolták. 
Akkor megnyílik magától az ég, 
S egy pici csillag sétál szembe véled, 
S olyan közel jön, szépen mosolyogva, 
Hogy azt hiszed: a tenyeredbe hull. 
Akkor – magától – szűnik a vihar, 
Akkor – magától – minden elcsitul, 
Akkor – magától – éled a remény. 
Álomfáidnak minden aranyágán 
Csak úgy magától – friss gyümölcs terem. 
Ez a magától: ez a Kegyelem


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Akkor ezt megoldottam. 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Szép nyári nap
Foltos farmerek az út mentén
Szép nyári nap
Sokan vándorolnak úgy, mint én

Szép nyári nap
Minket nem zavar a forróság
Szép nyári nap
Néhány óra csak a távolság"


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Apám hitte az otthon melegét,
Apám hitte az ünnep örömét,
Apám hitte az apja örökét,
S úgy hiszem, ez így volt szép."


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Jó ember vagy! Tudom, sokan mondták, hogy nem! Annyiszor hallottad, hogy talán kezded elhinni. De nem engedheted meg másoknak, hogy megmondják ki vagy. Magadnak kell eldöntened!" LOST


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Ha egyszer egy pasi szerelmes lesz belém, igazán szerelmes, én agyongyötröm."
Házibuli


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Vannak olyan madarak, amiket nem tarthatsz ketrecben örökké. A tollaik túl fényesek és mikor elrepülnek, megnyugszik az ember lelke. De azért a hely ahol éltek, szürkébb és üresebb lesz nélkülük."
A remény rabjai


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Te az életem voltál, de én csak egy fejezet a Tiédben!"
P.S. I Love You


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 4)

"Mire jó a szárny annak, aki úgysem érzi, ha simogatja a szél?"
Angyalok városa


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

*Köszi*

Köszi a segitségért


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Sikeres letöltést!


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Egészséges, boldog, hosszú életet kivánok!))))))))))))))))


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

hali))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Jó itt lenni)


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)




----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

csak vicc


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Erő kontra erő


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Bizz bennem!


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Légy jó!


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Irány a Világ!


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Irány Ausztrália


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

vagy Új-Zéland?


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

Majd eldöntöm.


----------



## benkati (2010 Június 4)

És most))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tingi (2010 Június 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Barátok között...........


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)

*20*

remélem sikerük 20


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

asdfsa


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

Jajjdejómárcsak18üzenetkell


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

sdf


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

fewfewfew


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

jajjmá


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

dsadsadsadsa


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

dassa


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

baszki


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

ccccc


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

ddddd


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

első


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

második


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

harmadik
:111:


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

4.:-x


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

5.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

6.


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

eeeeeee


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

7.


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

fffff


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

8.:77:


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

gggg


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

9.
:99:


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

hhhh


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

10.


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

iii


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

11.kiss


----------



## Tibkó (2010 Június 4)

jjjj


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

12.:--:


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

13.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

14.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

15.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

16.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

17.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

18.


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

19.:!:


----------



## charleyka (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 4)

*Off topic/Tájékoztatás*

*Felhívnám az új tagok figyelmét, hogy aki a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését nem itt kezdte, az számoljon a többi (nem értelmes kategóriába tartozó) üzenetének törlésével*


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

a


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

b


----------



## alexa26 (2010 Június 4)

c


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

1.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

2.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

3.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

4.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

5.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

6.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

7.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

4.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

8.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

9.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

5.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

10.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

11.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

12.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

6.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

13.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

14.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

7.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

15.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

16.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

8.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

17.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

9.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

10.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

11.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

12.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

18.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

19.


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

20.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

21.


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

szépet mindenkinek


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

22.


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

Köszi, Neked is...


----------



## mckolly (2010 Június 4)

Megvan a 20 hsz... )))


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

MCKolly szia


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

nekem is megvolt a 20, de mégsem enged letölteni


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## izabella08 (2010 Június 4)

mit kellene még tennem, hogy engedjen?


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

similis simili gaudet


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

kösz mindenkinek


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

Hosszu lesz ez ! 3


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

ez a: küldj sms-t és tiz napig tölthetsz, mindent igaz a datán???csak azért kérdem mert még sosem küldtem ilyent,és nem akarom hogy pár ezer legyen az üzenet ára...


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

20.


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

:..:


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

Hajra Noemi! 17


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

egy híján húsz


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

kiss


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

Hajra Forian! 18


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

20-1


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

:8::11::11:


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

Meg egy kicsi, 19!


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)

:d


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

majdnem húsz


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

Xix


----------



## andiko31 (2010 Június 4)

Pusz-pusz midenkinek, es millio koszonet az oldalert! 20


----------



## noemi77 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

38/2


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

665-ben a 35


----------



## forian (2010 Június 4)

12548+25,3+2584/267458-42578+30023,7
(mínusz egy kicsi)


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

hajrá


----------



## qwert007 (2010 Június 4)

*:d*

Királyság


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
> -minden, ami nem sértő -
> ...


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

mikor lesz 20?


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

filmet!!!!


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

köszöntelek benneteket!


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

*In vino veritas*


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

még mindig esik


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

*Nomen est omen*


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Június 4)

k


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

abc


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

valaki azt mondta:ha az ufók olyan okosak hogy képesek fénysebességgel utazni,miért mindig a hülyéket rabolják el...


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

nalunk nem esik


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

e huna vesqarra


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

11:33


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

na itt igen... már pár hete. úszik is pár megyénk


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

haladok rendesen


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

i am songoku


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

dragon ball


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

small ville


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

az utolso haz balra


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

inuyasha


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

melyharapas


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

villam tolvaj


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

big bang


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

noé ?????


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

jessica alba


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

2ne1


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

ll junior


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

na.......hagyok holnapra is valamit.üdv mindenkinek


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*hozzászólások*

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a közösségi oldalt, köszönet a sok letöltési lehetőségért


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

notar mary


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

david guetta


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

pitbull


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

inna


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek1*

Mi az összetétele a legújabb magyar szimfonikus zenekarnak?
– 1 Gordonka és 10.000.000 bőgő!


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

lehetne mar nyar


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek2*

Fogyás:
– Én a Norbi módszerrel semmire nem mentem, a Gyurcsány módszerrel viszont szeptember óta hat kilót fogytam…


----------



## songoli1 (2010 Június 4)

megint17

```

```


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

köszi



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek3*

Mi a különbség a demokrácia és a népi demokrácia között?
– Ami a zubbony és a kényszerzubbony között.


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

köszi


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

A


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

B


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

C


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

a


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

lél


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek4*

Ön az MSZP székházat hívta.
Ha miniszterelnök szeretne lenni, nyomja meg az 1-es gombot, ha pártelnök, a 2-est, ha volt már, akkor a 3-ast.
Az MSZP-ből Csillaggal lehet kilépni.


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

H


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

*eterter*



mgmakiss írta:


> lél


et


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

E


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

etr


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek5*

Liberális anyukák sétálnak egymás mellett, tolják a gyerekkocsikat. Az egyik megkérdezi a másiktól:
- Mondd, neked mid van: fiad vagy lányod?
- Majd eldönti ő maga, ha felnő.


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

T


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

tggh


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek6*

A birka magyarokat mindig megvágták, amikor nehéz helyzetben voltak,
akkor is fizetniük kellett:
- papi tized,
- földesúri kilenced,
- kormányzati negyed.


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

ghg


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

O


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek7*

Egy magyar és egy amerikai a nemzeti vívmányokról beszélgetnek. Így az amerikai:
- We have George W. Bush, Stevie Wonder, Bob Hope and Johnny Cash.
Mire a magyar:
- We have Ferenc Gyurcsany, no wonder, no hope and no cash.


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

56


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

P


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

456gh


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

Ő


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

cxkiss


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek8*

A város főterén megáll az autós és megszólít valakit:
- Nem vigyázna néhány percig a kocsimra?
- De uram, én a város polgármestere vagyok!
- Azért én még bízhatok magába, nem?


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

I


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

vc


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

R


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek9*

November hetedikén a párttitkár felhívja Brezsnyev elvtársat és megkérdi:
- Szabad-e egy ilyen nagy ünnepen mint a mai, nemi életet élni?
Brezsnyev elgondolkodik, és azt mondja:
- Igen elvtárs, szabad. Csak ügyelni kell arra, hogy ne okozzon nagyobb örömet az ünnepnél.


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

1wvc


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

S


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

qwscv


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

erer


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek10*

Rendszerváltás Oroszországban. A párttitkár idegesen járkál az irodájában. Egyszer csak megkérdezi a falon lógó Lenin képet:
- Iljics, Iljics, mi lesz velünk?
- Mi lenne? - szól a kép - Engem leakasztanak, téged meg fel.


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

Z


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

mgmakiss írta:


> erer


er


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

X


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

erfg:9:


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek11*

- Doktor úr, segítsen valahogy a férjemen, mert álmában beszél.
- Hmm és ez önt zavarja? Nem tud tőle aludni?
- Engem nem zavar, doktor úr, de a képviselőtársai mindig kiröhögik.


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

Y


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

zz7


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

uzt


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

Q


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek12*

A tanító kínosan ügyelve a helyesírásra, diktálja:
- Rákosi rossz ember - vessző -, Gerő is rossz ember - pont - Kádár jó ember. Na Pistike, olvasd fel!
- Rákosi rossz ember, Gerő is rossz ember, pont Kádár jó ember?


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

fsdf


----------



## sziszmo79 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

456412


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

op


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek13*

Mit szólsz hozzá, betöltötték a miniszteri tárcákat.
- Sajnos az enyém még mindig üres.


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 4)

2222222


----------



## mgmakiss (2010 Június 4)

o


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek14*

Hogy ez az óra?
- Tízezer pengő.
- És ez?
- Tizenegyezer.
- De hiszen ez pont ugyanolyan mint a másik.
- Na és. Nem olvasta, hogy minden órával emelkednek az árak?


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*viccek15*

Az ötvenes években a népnevelők ellátogatnak János gazda házába is, és a kor szellemének megfelelően köszöntik:
- Szabadság, János bátyám!
- Az kéne, meg egy kis eső - feleli az öreg.


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*17*

17


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

*hy*

usher


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

m.j.


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*18*

Bemegy a szovjet polgár a GUM áruházba, felmegy az első emeletre és megkérdezi az eladót:
- Tessék mondani, ing nincs?
Mire az eladó válaszol:
- Elvtársam, itt nadrág nincs, ing a második emeleten nincs!


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

ne-yo


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*19*

Milyen kasztrendszer van most most Magyarországon?
- Sik-kasztrendszer!


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

ice cube


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

caramel


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

pápai joci


----------



## pirkusz (2010 Június 4)

*20*

Két rab összekerül a börtönben.
- Te miért kerültél ide?
- Izgatásért: szidtam a rendszert. És te?
- Nyugtatásért: azt mondtam, úgysem tart ez már sokáig.


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

R'nb


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

13.


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

funky


----------



## loui (2010 Június 4)

15.


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

*semmi*

zene


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

zene


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

nincs


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

bv


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

fgda


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

dr


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

vghb


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

awes


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

4-5


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

dfg


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

asd


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

xdcf


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## bobbys1977 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

és 20 köszi


----------



## csikucika (2010 Június 4)

dhd


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

nem ertem


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

hol szamol?


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

megvan


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

nah meg 17


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

meglesz lassan


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

hmmmm.. uncsi hogy kell várni 20másodpercet


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

ej ha kigyűl a 20és akkor sem tudok tölteni


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

akkor nagyon dühös leszek


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

azért nem semmi, hogy magamban beszélek


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

vajon ezt valaki elolvassa egyáltalán?


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

vagy mindenki sza..ik rá


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

nah ez a nem mind1


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

úgy nézem még mindig kell 8


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

nah vajon hogy állok


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

letudom tölteni azt a számot amiért itt bohockodok 5perce


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

még mindig kell 5


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

ha 20viccet kellene irni ide akkor kemény lenne


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

jah és persze új viccet


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

olyant amit pl. az admin nem ismer


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

s annak adna jogot aki össze szedi a 20új viccet


----------



## redback (2010 Június 4)

megvan a 20, köszi puszi.. ha nem tudom letölteni amit akartam még irok egyet..
káromkodok ide egy jó nagyot, úgy székely módra ami vagyok


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

A


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

a halak tényleg nem hazudnak


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

A lehetetlen nem létezik!


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

van itt valaki?


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

minek kell 20?


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

ennek semi értelme szerintem


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

ha forumozni akarok, fogok is


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

x


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

Van


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

Én se értem amúgy.


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

334


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

34


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

56


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

1156


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

dfgh577


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

5434


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

zsolti,te is hun?


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

35


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

ljkhg


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

Ahha


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

he?


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

azir nem vagyok falusi


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

354


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

ez már 17.4


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

ad


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

addi


----------



## emehri (2010 Június 4)

hurrá


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

4765


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

15649


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

0


----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)




----------



## zsolti1010 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

667


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

na ma már tölthetek


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

még 13


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## pogeehun (2010 Június 4)

naaah nem megy a letöltés


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

*A memória az amivel felejtünk.*


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

*10*


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

16(z)


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

17 :/


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

18 :|


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

20 :d


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

hahó


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## oriaspanda29 (2010 Június 4)

Miééért???


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## KiCsi1986 (2010 Június 4)

+1 köszi


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*1*

Ez az első


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*2*

Ez a második


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*3*

Ez a harmadik


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*4*

Ez a negyedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

01


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

02


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*5*

Ez az ötödik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

03


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

04


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

05


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*6*

Ez a hatodik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

06


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

07


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

08


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*7*

Ez a hetedik


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*8*

Ez a nyolcadik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

09


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*9*

Ez a kilencedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*10*

Ez a tizedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*11*

Ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*12*

Ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*13*

Ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Köszönöm atanácsodat.


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*14*

Ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## Bermuda (2010 Június 4)

elég is


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*15*

Ez a tizenötödik


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

123


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*16*

Ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*17*

Ez a tizenhetedik


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Egy,kettő,három


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*18*

Ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Anita


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*19*

Ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*20*

Ez a huszadik


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Anna


----------



## enoss (2010 Június 4)

*21*

Ez a ráadás huszonegyedik


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Elixir


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Szeretem aviragokat.


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

...és az állatokat


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Már csak 12


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

mar csak 11


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Ez a tizedik.


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

1234567910


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

11223344


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

baba


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Anita és anna


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Erdekelnének a természetes gyogymoddal kapcsolatos magazinok.


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Ha valakinek lenne esetleg...


----------



## tomi2008 (2010 Június 4)

*A Szahara titka*



tomi2008 írta:


> nnak, akit esetleg érdekel
> 
> A Szahara titka – magyar szinkronnal – 7 részes.
> Főszereplő: Michael York (Desmond Jordan) , Andie Mac Dowell (Atnhea), Ben Kingsley (Solomon), James Farentino (Timbuktu kalifája), David Soul (Ryker hadnagy) Miguel Bosé (El Halem)
> ...




A továbbiakban itt:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2185547#post2185547


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

elixir magazin,


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

természetgyogyász magazin


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

herbácio magazin


----------



## t79 (2010 Június 4)

Köszönom.


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## somma18 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Csak én nem látom, hogy mi ennek az értelme?


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Vagy van más is?


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

De ha csak így lehet elérni a 20-at, akkor legyen.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Sok érdekes dolgot találtam már itt.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Ha megtanulom hogyan tudok feltölteni, akkor én is adhatok egy-két jó dolgot.


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*Ez tetszik*

kiss


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Eddig csak letöltöttem.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Egyszer sikerült egy képet feltöltenem.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

A második kísérletezésemnél megrótak, hogy ne linkeljek.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Nem is tudom mi az, hogy tudnék olyat csinálni.


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*kérdés*

most hol látom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásom volt?


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Na meg hogy ne off-oljak.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Azt már tényleg nem ismerem.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Jajj sok kell még a 20-ig?


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Van egy-két érdekes feltöltés amit csak így tudok elérni.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Kérlek viseljetek el még egy kicsit.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Itt Tarjánban most nem esik az eső.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

A Kazánházban áll a víz.


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Na még mit írjak?


----------



## VVZSÓKA (2010 Június 4)

Bocs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
És további szép napot mindenkinek, meg van a 20, megyek letölteni!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*Zsó*

Zsóka nagyon kitartó vagy


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

Jól leléptél


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

akkor én is begyorsítok


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

bár sztem hülyeség ez a sok hozzászólás


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

de rendben


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

Úgyis ha kér valaki valamit, és fel tudjuk tölteni, megtesszük


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

én legalábbis, amikor időm van


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

Kér valaki teát?


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

narancsos, most főztem


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

ez a sok hozzászólás nem foglal le sok helyet?


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

én nem értem...fincsi lett a tea


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

bár takarítanom kellene


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

majd holnap


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

hmm még sok kell?


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

brr ez a 20 mp is...


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

hmmm, lassan megyek körülnézni


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*20*

persze megvan a 20 és így sem enged tölteni


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*mi a baj*

de most mért nem


----------



## picijuci (2010 Június 4)

*hmmm*

Mostmár semmit sem értek


----------



## jogaman (2010 Június 4)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*Csak úgy!*

Örülök, hogy én is csatlakozhattam az oldalhoz.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Jó dolgokat találtam.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Kati! Neked sikerült?


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Na, most kipróbálom, hogy tudok-e 20 értelmes (nem unalmas) mondatot írni!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Gondolkodom!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Mindjárt meg lesz!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Ez gáz!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

9.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

A fele megvan!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Kezdődik a visszaszámlálás!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Süss fel Nap!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Jó már hozzá kéne szólni!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Miért pont 20?


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Soha nem lesz meg a 20.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

16.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Telefonos segítségek vannak?


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

18.


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

Remélem megéri a fáradság!


----------



## Liwy01 (2010 Június 4)

*üzi*

UTOLSÓ!Végeztem!


----------



## mindcontroll (2010 Június 4)

*Hogy*

kell ide irni?


----------



## mindcontroll (2010 Június 4)

Ezt


----------



## mindcontroll (2010 Június 4)

*EZt*

most nem értem


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

Na megkezdem a harcot a húszért xd


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

Közben RHCP-t hallgatok


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

közben a másik topicba is írogatok


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

kéne valamit enni csak nem tom mit.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

hmm


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

láláálá


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

Ki szerint az Otherside a legjobb számuk? Kezeket fel


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

How looooong how loooooong


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

I don't. I dooooon't believe it's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

hfhhf


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

na még 4


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Sok jó film van .Köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

szia ápolónő
milyen az idő zalaegerszegen?


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

sziasztok.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Sajnos sokat esett nálunk is,Hál Isten nem lakunk víz közelben.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

Ápolónő. Megkérdezhetem hány éves vagy? Van egy Zalaegerszegi ismerősöm érdekel korban egyfelé jártok e hogy ismerheted e


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

na nekem megvan a 20


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

de még maradok


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

72-es születésű vagyok.A régi Dészi-ben végeztem építésztechnikusként...aztán az élet úgy hozta,hogy ápolónő lettem.


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

lassú vagyok.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

:g


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

de igyekszem


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

Akkor nem hiszem. ő most 24 bár az anyukája is ápolónő


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

no nincs közös ismerősünk?


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Boldog fiatalkor...


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

A szuszi kutyus mond valamit?  h


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

no,nem panaszkodom.Négy csodás gyerkőcünk van,semmi pénzért sem cserélnék senkivel.


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

haladok a 20 felé..


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

nem is olyan rossz cseverészni.Nem értettem a gyerekeimet,mit pöttyögnek a gépen.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

hol vagy ápolónő pontosan?


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

no már csak 6 kell


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Zalaegerszeg,Telekalja utca 11.Aquacity van a falu tövében


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

bocsi úgy értem milyen intézmény vagy kórház ez? a neve érdekel


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Sajnos nem tudok úszni(nagy bánatomra),ezért nem szívesen járok vízes helyekre.


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Bocsi,félreértettelek.A Zala Megyei Kórházban dolgozom Pózván,az onkológiai osztályon


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

jah vagy az Aquacityben dolgozol?


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

Nagyon szeretek segíteni az embereken.


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

sziasztok


----------



## ápolónő (2010 Június 4)

egyenlőre búcsúzom.


----------



## Kistvani (2010 Június 4)

majd rákérdezek nála hogy hol de az anyuja is a kórházban dolgozik csak nem tudom pontosan milyen részlegén.


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

5


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

Köszönöm a tippet, élni fogok vele.


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

Ha ismerni akarod elmúlt életedet, nézd meg jelenlegi körülményeidet;
Ha ismerni akarod jövendő életedet, nézd meg jelenlegi cselekedeteidet


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

Árassz szerető energiát és bízzál benne, hogy a világegyetem pontosan azt adja neked, amire abban a pillanatban szükséged van.


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

45


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

34


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

6789


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

66666


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

63653,05


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

6354530


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

Látom Piloka te is küzdessz a 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

83873632876


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

56,43,5,


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

jaja))


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

50520420


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

6554054


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

kiestem a számolásból  18


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

fghdfnd


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

1969


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

5863453,


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

5235834530


----------



## piloka4 (2010 Június 4)

20


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

652456385


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

A Tudás a hatalom egyetlen forrása.
Merj tudni!


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

145265


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi !


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

Mert aki tud az tud....


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

„….egy embertelen világban legyünk 
emberek, ne romboljuk építsük magunk,
higgyünk, reméljünk, 
együtt egymásért éljünk!”


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

ugye?


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

120020


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

és 20


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

abcdefg


----------



## mizuka (2010 Június 4)

és meg van a 20


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

asd


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Nyert Rafaaa !!


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

"A lényeges problémákat nem 
oldhatjuk meg ugyanazon a gondolkodási 
szinten, mint ahol megteremtettük őket." 
Albert Einstein


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Ok


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

iuhőáuáő


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

na gogogo


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

333333333333333333


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

nyoooolc


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Ne ítéljetek, hogy ne ítéltessetek. Mert a milyen ítélettel ítéltek, olyannal ítéltettek, és a milyen mértékkel mértek, olyannal mérnek néktek


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

mindjárt meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

kileenc


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

ten


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

A ki jár a bölcsekkel, bölcs lesz; a ki pedig magát társul adja a bolondokhoz, megromol.


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

A gondolat ereje

„A szeretet a gondolattal kezdődik. Azzá válunk, amiről gondolkodunk.
A szeretettel teli gondolatok szeretettel teli életet és szeretettel teli kapcsolatokat hoznak létre.
A pozitív megerősítések meg tudják változtatni másokkal és magunkkal kapcsolatos meggyőződésünket és gondolatainkat.


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

na már nincs sok


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Ne menjetek ígézőkhöz, és a jövendőmondókat ne tudakozzátok, hogy magatokat azokkal megfertőztessétek.


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

szpariii


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

nagyon esik az eső


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

A hiábavalóságot és a hazugságot messze távoztasd tőlem; szegénységet vagy gazdagságot ne adj nékem; táplálj engem hozzám illendő eledellel. Hogy megelégedvén, meg ne tagadjalak, és azt ne mondjam: kicsoda az Úr? Se pedig megszegényedvén, ne lopjak, és gonoszul ne éljek az én !


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Cum Deo pro patria et libertate.


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

Bond jó idézeteid vannak


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Menjetek be a szoros kapun. Mert tágas az a kapu és széles az az út, a mely a veszedelemre visz, és sokan vannak, a kik azon járnak. Mert szoros az a kapu és keskeny az az út, a mely az életre visz, és kevesen vannak, a kik megtalálják azt.


----------



## CHARLEI (2010 Június 4)

végre 20 itt a vége fuss el véle


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Thenxx Charlei


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Te is fiam, Bluetooth?


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

A bölcsesség legbiztosabb kezdete a tanulás utáni vágy. Tanulni akarni annyi, mint szeretni a bölcsességet.


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Ki a hideget nem szereti, hóember nem lehet.


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Nem a győzelem a részvét hanem a fontos.


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Nadal - Melzer 6:2, 6:3 , 7:6


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Üldöztetünk, de el nem hagyatunk; tiportatunk, de el nem veszünk..


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Már csak kettő kell


----------



## Nadal17 (2010 Június 4)

Kééész megvan a 20. Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Nem remélek semmit. Nem félek semmitől. Szabad vagyok.


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Itt nyugszik nőm, e néma hant alatt,
s én otthon leltem meg nyugalmamat.


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Voltam, mert lettem,
Untam, hát mentem.


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Megszületett, virágzott, eltemették, kimászott


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Megoldván a természet rejtelmeinek és a polgári bölcsességnek minden feladatát, meghalt; beteljesedett rajta a természet törvénye: minden összetettnek fel kell bomlania.


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Boldog, aki elhagyja a világot, boldogtalan, akit elhagy a világ.
Timur L


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)




----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

A vakond sírverse
Feltemettek. Azt sem tudom, kicsodák.
Most felülről szagolom az ibolyát.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

:d


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

)


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Itt nyugodnék – ha hagynátok


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

nekem még bőven gyűjtenem kell


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

A föld legjobb kántora nyugszik e kő alatt. Mindnyájunkat eltemetett volna, ha életben marad...


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Minden cselekedetünk vetés, és minden átélésünk aratás


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Banzai,
banzai,
banzai


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

sziszmo79 írta:


> c


2


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

bond42 írta:


> a hiábavalóságot és a hazugságot messze távoztasd tőlem; szegénységet vagy gazdagságot ne adj nékem; táplálj engem hozzám illendő eledellel. Hogy megelégedvén, meg ne tagadjalak, és azt ne mondjam: Kicsoda az úr? Se pedig megszegényedvén, ne lopjak, és gonoszul ne éljek az én !


2


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

piloka4 írta:


> 3


4


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

mgmakiss írta:


> tggh


5


----------



## bond42 (2010 Június 4)

Qui non proficit, deficit.


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

mgmakiss írta:


> tggh


6


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

nadal17 írta:


> nadal - melzer 6:2, 6:3 , 7:6


7


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

kekordog írta:


> 2


8


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

kekordog írta:


> 2


3


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

Vanita_2010 írta:


> értem én


ok


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

bond42 írta:


> Qui non proficit, deficit.


ok


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

rtl


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

aha


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

jah


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

igen


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

talán


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

remek


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

hurrá


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

navégre


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

most igen


----------



## denever (2010 Június 4)

a ráadás az igen


----------



## grifiel (2010 Június 4)

már ennyi az idő??


----------



## bbalu (2010 Június 4)

*1*

1


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 4)

a


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

Kösz a tippet


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

nem mondod


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

ezt olvasom Aldiss Brian Wilson-Az idő kisiklásának éjszakája


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

d


----------



## keseru (2010 Június 4)

ok


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 4)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 4)

Remek ez az oldal!


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

szuper


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

nyolc


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

kilenc


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

uncsi


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

ettől nem leszek okosabb.


----------



## dani0503 (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

ti-zen-ket-tőőőő


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

*negyvenhat *hahaha


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

összezavarodtam


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

tizennyóc, aki bújt, aki nem....


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

már csak egy ezen kívül


----------



## kerekerdo (2010 Június 4)

hurrá! És most?


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

hello


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

sziasztok


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Lassan nekem is összejön a húsz...aztán csak két nap.


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Már van is tizenegy.


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Sőt! Már tizenkettő!


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

8


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Én vezetek.


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

9


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Még négy.


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Három


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

10


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

De jó, hogy péntek van!


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

És ünnepeljünk Íme a huszas!


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## zsozs76 (2010 Június 4)

Ez meg a ráadás!


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

21


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

22


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

23


----------



## krasnya (2010 Június 4)

24


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

*Mit szóltok hozzá!*

Gyakorlom az írást, hogy elérhessem a német gyakorló feladatokat, hajrá, mindenki aki szeretne tanulni


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

látom valaki már ügyes


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

még írok és addig nem eszem


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

előttem az eprem de most csak ....


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

keresek egy zenét. kellene 20 hsz.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

és 10 lassan gondolhatok az eperre is


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

meglesz az.


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

még 18.


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

még 17.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

célegyenes 9 .........


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

8.................


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

még 16.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

7 .......


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

15.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

6 ......


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

kviki együtt könnyebb.  14.


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

5 .....


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

13..


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

4 .... érik az eper


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

12..


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

már csak 3 és ......


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

2 ................


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

ne sajnáld!  11.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

Sziasztok, örülnék ha használhatnám a letöltéseket, de cserébe próbálok ideírni, tenni pár értelmes dolgot


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

10. -.-'


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

hajrá ne add fel , csak így tovább


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

nem tudom, hogy mindenki ismeri-e a scribd.com-ot


----------



## kviki (2010 Június 4)

uccccccccccccccsooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

Piolin csak nyugodtan csináld azt amit mi hülyék a cél érdekében!  9.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

ha nem akarok letölteni, akkor online olvashattok ott, persze ha teszik az anyag le is lehet tölteni


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

8.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

de előtte meg lehet nézni, hogy egyáltalán érdekes e


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

7.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

akkor pár sikerkönyv linkje jön


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/23631474/Larsson-Stieg-A-tetovalt-lany
*Larsson Stieg-A tetovalt lány *


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

123456.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

*Stieg Larsson- A kártyavár összedől *

http://www.scribd.com/doc/25785741/Stieg-Larsson-A-kartyavar-osszedől


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

gyerünk.


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

go.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

*Philip Kotler - Marketing-management *

http://www.scribd.com/doc/23408394/Philip-Kotler-Marketing-management


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

2 kell még.


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

1.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

*Dan Brown - Az elveszett jelkép*

http://www.scribd.com/doc/31867794/Dan-Brown-Az-elveszett-jelkep


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

www.scribd.com


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

finish. Diadal (L)


----------



## nyarfa (2010 Június 4)

*a kérdés*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.




de akkor mi a múlt?


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

még regisztrálni se kell az olvasáshoz


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

12.


----------



## blasima (2010 Június 4)

Hagyma krém leves
5-6 fej vöröshagyma, 1-2 fej fokhagyma, 1,5 l húsleves kockából,2 dl főzőtejszin, 1 kanál liszt , tárkony, bors, petrezselyem, reszelt füstöltsajt.
a hagymát kockára vágjuk, a fokhagymát felapritjuk, kevés olajon, viz hozzáadásával puhára pároljuk, ha kész összeturmixszoljuk, rá szórjuk a lisztet, elkeverjük, majd felöntjük a huslevessel, és a tejszinnel, izesitjük a fűszerekkel és 1-et forralunk rajta, tálaláskor megszórjuk a füstölt sajttal.


----------



## zbence17 (2010 Június 4)

nem megy..


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

13. üzenet most már csalok


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

14.


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

Blasima én foghagymakrémlevest csoktam csinálni


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

online tv jó dolog ha nem Mo-on laksz


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

e-book a másik jó


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

utcsóelőtti


----------



## piolin (2010 Június 4)

juppppppppppííííííííí Thanks )


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

*a tanácsot köszönöm*


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

kedvencem a csokitorta


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

bár sutni sajnos nem tudok


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

6


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

7


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

eight


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

neun


----------



## Lujzi30 (2010 Június 4)

10;-)


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 10


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 12


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 13


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 14


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 15


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 16


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 17


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 18


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi 19


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

Köszi és 20


----------



## bubu123 (2010 Június 4)

+1


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]A következőkben kiragadott részleteket írok Csehov Ivanov c. darabjából (a Katona József Színház még játssza, aki nem látta, nézze! ) 

[/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Lebegyev: …Nyikolaj Alekszejevics kilencezerrel tartozik anyádnak... az levonásra kerül. Na, kérem...aztán...ezen kívül...

[/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Szása: Minek mondod ezt nekem? [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]L: Mert az anyád megparancsolta! [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Sz: Hagyjatok békén. Kicsit becsülnél - meg magadat is - akkor nem beszélnél így velem. Nem kell a hozományotok! Nem kértem és most sem kérem. [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]L: Most mit rontasz nekem?? [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Sz: Hagyjatok békén, sérti a fülemet a garasoskodásotok[/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

L: ... Ti lesztek az oka, ha kést fogok magamra, vagy embert ölök! Az egyik egész nap jajveszékel, gyötör, zaklat, a fülemet rágja, a kopejkákat számolgatja, a másik: az okos, az emberséges, az emancipált - hogy a fene enné meg az emancipációt! - nem képes megérteni az édesapját! Sértem a fülét... Mielőtt idejöttem, hogy sértsem a füledet, ott már felnégyeltek, meg darabokra vagdostak.


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Ez 1


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Ez 2


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

már 3


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Sőt 4


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Már 5


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Mi több 6


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Ez a 7.


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Nekem 8


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

Még csak 9


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

A fele meg van 10


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

mindjárt17


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

19-eegy


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

és 20


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

még több Ivanov: 

Ivanov: … Doktor, maga nagyon rossz orvos, ha azt hiszi, hogy az ember a végtelenségig tudja türtőztetni magát. Rettenetes erőfeszítésembe kerül, hogy ne viszonozzam a sértéseit!


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Lvov: Elég volt. Kit akar bolonddá tenni? Vesse már le az álarcát!


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Ivanov: Micsoda lángész!! Maga szerint mi sem könnyebb, mint átlátni rajtam. Igen? Hát nem! Doktor! Valamennyiünkben túl sok a kerék, a csavar, a szelep, sem hogy első pillantásra megítélhessük egymást. Én nem értem magát, maga nem ért engem és mi magunk nem értjük magunkat. Ne legyen már olyan önhitt!


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Lvov: Csakugyan azt hiszi, hogy olyan kifürkészhetetlen és hogy nincs annyi eszem, hogy meg tudjam különböztetni az aljasságot a becsületességtől? [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Ivanov: Mi sose fogunk dűlőre jutni egymással. Utoljára kérem, válaszoljon kertelés nélkül: mit akar tőlem?? Mit óhajt elérni és kihez van szerencsém: a vizsgálóbíróhoz vagy a feleségem orvosához?!


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Sabelszkij: Küldjél értem kocsit, akkor átjövök.
[FONT=&quot]Lebegyev: Ááá, Züzüke inkább meghal, mint hogy odaadja a kocsit. [/FONT]


----------



## kerekesbela (2010 Június 4)

talán még egy


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

[FONT=&quot]Lebegyev (Sabelszkijnek): El sem tudod képzelni, hogy mennyire hiányoznak a barátaim. A legszívesebben fölakasztanám magam unalmamban! Züzüke minden rendes embert elüldöz a hitelkasszájával. Csak ezek a … zulukafferek maradtak! [/FONT]


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Lebegyev (Sabelszkijhez): Elképesztő figura vagy te, Matvej. 
Felvetted ezt az embergyűlölő szerepet és teljesen beleszerelmesedtél.


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Az Ivanov szereposztása a Katonában: 

Ivanov: Fekete Ernő 
Anna Petrovna: Tóth Ildikó/Ónodi Eszter
Zinaida: Csoma Judit/Molnár Erika
Lebegyev: Bezerédi Zoltán
Szása: Jordán Adél
Sabelszkij: Máté Gábor
Lvov: Rajkai Zoltán
Babakina: Szirtes Ági
Borkin: Nagy Ervin
Koszih: Bán János
Avdotya Nazarovna: Olsavszky Éva 
Jegoruska: Kun Vilmos/Elek Ferenc
Gavrila: Vajdai Vilmos
Pjotr: Morvay Imre
Vendégek: Czakó Klára, Mészáros Béla, Keresztes Tamás, Dankó István, Pelsőczy Réka, Pálmai Anna, Nemes Szabina, Erőss Csaba

rendezte: Ascher Tamás


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*sdfghj*

wergtfzhj


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

1


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

és még kettő az Ivanovból: 

Lebegyev: Vagy én butultam el az öregségtől, vagy ti lettetek mind túl okosak, de egy szót sem értek az egészből!


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

Hopefully a different view of a very famous location. The area has been created by the calcite deposits from the mineral rich water. I like the contrast between the 'Cotton Castle', which can easily be mistaken for an ice glacier and the landscape beyond which helps put it in context. It is certainly one of the wierdest landscapes I have ever seen.
Hotels which had been built above the falls have since been demolished and work is underway to address the pollution caused, which has discoloured the surface in many area.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

2


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

Köszönöm a választ, sajnos nem érzem úgy, hogy megnyugodtam.:sadersze ez nem miattad van, hanem ami még ránk vár, attól félünk.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

3


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 1._

1. Mutatkozz be, mondd: neved, születési helyed, születésnapod, lakcímed, édesapád nevét, édesanyád leánykori nevét, testvéreid számát.
/14 pont/
2. Folytasd ceruzával a gyöngysor színezését az elkezdett rend szerint! /Legalább 6 gyöngyszemet rajzoljon még!/ /P-piros, S-sárga, K-kék/






/6 pont/
3. Anna és Péter az ABC elõtt találkoztak. Mirõl beszélgethetnek? Próbáld elmondani! /Minden kerek, egész mondatért adjon 1-1 pontot! A köszönést is pontozza! Az öt mondat már jó eredménynek számít./
/5 pont/
4. Rajzold meg mi hiányzik a képekrõl!












/10 pont/
5. A két vonal közé rajzolj egy hullámzó kígyót! A megjelölt pontoknál érintsd a vonalakat! /A hullámív helyességét figyelje!/





/5 pont/
Max. 40 pont
28 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Sabelszkij: Mindenki aljas, kisszerű, hitvány, tehetségtelen, magam is undorító vagyok: egyetlen szavamat nem hiszem el.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 2._

1. Sorold el a hét napjainak nevét! Nevezd meg az évszakokat!
/11 pont/
2. Rajzold be a bábura a hiányzó testrészeket! /Ne segítsen, ne sorolja! A válltól induljanak! Pont jár a szem, a haj, a kezek, az orr, a fül, a száj és a lábak berajzolásáért/ Rajzold rá a bajuszt, szemüveget, nyakkendõt! /Csak akkor fogadja el, ha jó helyre rajzolja!/





/10 pont/
3. Rajzold meg az üres dominóba a megfelelõ pontalakot, mondd meg mennyit kellett rajzolnod!










/6 pont/
4. Rajzold le, milyen tárgyak szerepelnek a szövegben! Jól figyelj, mert csak egyszer olvassa el anyukád/apukád! /A gyermek kérésére még egyszer felolvasható!/
Az asztalon egy pohár volt, benne nagy kanál. Mellette kis kosárkában alma és körte kínálta magát.
/6 pont/
5. Színezd ki a szalvétákat 2-2 színnel úgy, hogy két egyforma ne legyen köztük! Kéket, pirosat és sárgát használhatsz!





/6 pont/
Max. 39 pont
27 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

4


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 3._

1. Azt játsszátok, hogy Te vagy az anyuka/apuka, s be szeretnéd iratni a kislányodat/kisfiadat az iskolába. Anyukád/apukád az iskolai gondnok, aki felvilágosítást ad. Menj ki az ajtón, csukd be, s gyere be úgy, mintha igaziból történne a dolog! /Pontok adhatók kopogásért, köszönésért, bemutatkozásért, a kérdés pontos megfogalmazásáért, a "segítség megköszönésért"./
/5 pont/
2. Csoportosítsd a gombokat többféleképpen! Te mondd meg milyen szempontok szerint csoportosítod, mutasd meg melyek tartoznak az általad kitalált csoportba! Mondd meg azt is mennyi gomb jut így a csoportba! /Pont jár a szempontok megnevezéséért és a csoportba tartozó gombok megmutatásáért /pl. nagyok, kicsik, kétlyukúak stb./





/9 pont/
3. Milyen színűre színeznéd a napot, felhőt, füvet, fa törzsét, rózsát, havat, éjszakát?  
/7 pont/
4. Hol közlekednek az alábbi járművek? Ha a földön, földben - dobogj a lábaddal; ha vízen, vízben - mutass a kezeddel úszást; ha levegőben - repkedj a kezeddel!
autó, helikopter, vízibicikli, óceánjáró, metró, repülőgép, villamos, szörf, autóbusz, motorkerékpár
/10 pont/
5. Énekeld el a "Csiga-biga gyere ki ..." kezdetű dalt, tapsold le a ritmust!
/5 pont/
Max. 36 pont
25 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 3._

1. Azt játsszátok, hogy Te vagy az anyuka/apuka, s be szeretnéd iratni a kislányodat/kisfiadat az iskolába. Anyukád/apukád az iskolai gondnok, aki felvilágosítást ad. Menj ki az ajtón, csukd be, s gyere be úgy, mintha igaziból történne a dolog! /Pontok adhatók kopogásért, köszönésért, bemutatkozásért, a kérdés pontos megfogalmazásáért, a "segítség megköszönésért"./
/5 pont/
2. Csoportosítsd a gombokat többféleképpen! Te mondd meg milyen szempontok szerint csoportosítod, mutasd meg melyek tartoznak az általad kitalált csoportba! Mondd meg azt is mennyi gomb jut így a csoportba! /Pont jár a szempontok megnevezéséért és a csoportba tartozó gombok megmutatásáért /pl. nagyok, kicsik, kétlyukúak stb./





/9 pont/
3. Milyen színűre színeznéd a napot, felhőt, füvet, fa törzsét, rózsát, havat, éjszakát?  
/7 pont/
4. Hol közlekednek az alábbi járművek? Ha a földön, földben - dobogj a lábaddal; ha vízen, vízben - mutass a kezeddel úszást; ha levegőben - repkedj a kezeddel!
autó, helikopter, vízibicikli, óceánjáró, metró, repülőgép, villamos, szörf, autóbusz, motorkerékpár
/10 pont/
5. Énekeld el a "Csiga-biga gyere ki ..." kezdetű dalt, tapsold le a ritmust!
/5 pont/
Max. 36 pont
25 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 4._

1. Mondd meg hol, milyen épületben találhatók az alábbi tárgyak, személyek!
sok-sok könyv --> /könyvtár, könyvesbolt/
képek, festmények --> /kiállítás, tárlat, múzeum/
orgona /hangszer/ -->/templom/
tolvajok, betörõk --> /rendõrség, börtön/
orvos, fogorvos --> /rendelõ, kórház/
/Kérdezhet olyan fogalmakat, amelyekrõl a gyermeknek van ismerete!/
/5 pont/
2. /Tegyen a gyerek elé egy képet, melyen valamilyen cselekmény zajlik!/ Mesélj a képrõl! Mi történhet itt?
/Folyamatos mesélésért 5 pontot adjon! Ha akadozik kevesebbet!/
/5 pont/
3. Mit esznek az alábbi állatok?
nyúl --> /répát, káposztát/
macska --> /egeret, tejet, húst/
béka --> /legyet, szúnyogot, bogarat/
gólya --> /békát, kígyót/
harkály --> /fában élõ férgeket, kukacot/
ló --> /zabot, lucernát/
disznó --> /moslékot, darát/
róka --> /pockot, tyúkot/
szúnyog --> /vért szív/
tehén --> /füvet legel/
/10 pont/
4. Kösd össze vonallal a kártyapárokat!





/5 pont/
5. Egyenes vonallal kösd össze a két vonal között a pontokat! A felsõ ponttól mindig az alsóhoz, az alsótól mindig a felsõhöz húzd!





/Csak a biztos vonalvezetésû, közel egyenes vonalakért adjon pontot!/
/5 pont/
Max. 30 pont
21 pont alatt gyenge teljesítmény.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 5._

1. Mi a munkája az alábbi embereknek?  
kõmûves --> /házat épít/
fogorvos --> /gyógyítja, kihúzza, betömi a rossz fogakat/
tûzoltó --> /eloltja a keletkezett tüzet/
állattenyésztõ --> /állatokat etet, itat/
pedagógus --> /tanítja a gyerekeket/
varrónõ --> /ruhákat varr/
igazgató --> /irányítja a dolgozók munkáját/
fazekas --> /cserépedényeket készít/
eladó --> /kiszolgálja a vásárlókat, visszaadja a visszajáró pénzt/
könyvtáros --> /segít a könyvek kiválasztásában, kikeresésében/
Csak akkor fogadja el a választ, ha a gyermek körülírja a végzett munka lényegét! Egyszavas válasz nem fogadható el! Pl. varrónõ - varr.
/10 pont/
2. A piacon virágcsokrot szerettetek volna vásárolni. Színezd ki a virágokat aszerint, ahogy a csokrokban voltak! Rajzolj a csokor fölé annyi pöttyöt /domino alakzatba/, ahány virág van benne!
A színeket lehetõleg csak egyszer mondja el!
2 piros 1 piros 3 kék
sárga 2 sárga 2 sárga
1 narancssárga





/6 pont/
3. Rajzold le, amit magad elõtt látsz, ha a "Csiga-biga" c. éneket énekeled! /Csiga-házzal, tálban tej, mellette vaj, esetleg a csigaházra tüzet!/
/5 pont/
4. Figyeld meg és rajzold le ugyanezeket az alakzatokat! /Külön papírra Ön rajzolja le /nagyobban/, a gyermek mellé rajzolja!/





/4 pont/
5. Mazsola és Manócska külön házba, más-más utcába költöztek. Rajzold meg különbözõ színekkel hányféle úton juthatnak el egymáshoz?
Hány színest használtál el?
6-nál több út már jó eredmény. Annyi pontot adjon ahány utat talált.





/5 pont/
Max. 30 pont
21 pont alatt gyenge teljesítmény.


_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 6. _ 

1. Gondolkodj! Milyen tisztálkodáshoz szükséges tárgyak találhatók a fürdőszobában, melyeket te is használsz? Mondd el, melyik mire való! /Egész mondatos válaszokat kérjen!/
/szappan, törölköző, sampon, fogkefe, fogkrém, szivacs stb/
/6 pont/  
2. Válaszd ki a kártyasorból a különbözőt, húzd át őket! Magyarázd el miben különbözik a többitől az, amit kiválasztottál!  





/6 pont/  
3. Tegyetek az asztalra 5 szem kockacukrot! Hányféleképpen tudjátok elosztani kettőtök között? Oszd szét többféleképpen! /Ahány lehetőség annyi pont/
/ 0-5, 1-4, 2-3, 3-2, 4-1, 0-5/
/5 pont/  
4. Énekeld el a Bújj, bújj zöld ág c. dalt, tapsold le a ritmusát!  
/5 pont/  
5. Mondd az ellentétét!  
sovány --> /kövér/
nappal --> /éjszaka/
fehér / --> /fekete/
kicsi --> /nagy/
hideg --> /meleg/
okos --> /buta/
csúnya --> /szép/
jó / --> /rossz/
engedelmes --> /engedetlen/
bátor --> /gyáva/  
/10 pont/  
Max. 32 pont  
22 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.  


_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 7. _ 

1. Donald és Plutó cukorkát vásárolnak a boltban. A vásárlás után közös kosárba teszik. Mennyi cukor lesz a kosárban, ha  
Donald Plutó
1 1
2 2
3 3
4 4
5 5 cukrot vettek.
/Engedje, hogy segédeszközzel, pl. cukorkával számolja!/
/5 pont/  
2. A tavon vitorlás versenyt rendeztek. 3 versenyzõ indult el egyszerre. Színezd a 3 vitorlást különbözõ színûre! Hányféle eredmény születhetett, vagyis ki lehetett az elsõ? Arra is gondolj, hogy egyszerre is célba érkezhetnek!  





/Lehet elsõ a piros, a kék, a sárga, a piros-sárga együtt, piros-kék együtt, a sárga kék együtt, és valamennyien egyszerre/
/7 pont/  
3. Válaszd ki a "kakukktojást"! /Jó magyarázat esetén más válasz is elfogadható!/  
kerékpár, motorkerékpár, kamion - /kamion, mert nem 2, hanem több kereke van/
Jutka, Ákos, Tamás - /Jutka lánynév/
zongora, bot, hegedû - /a bot nem hangszer/
toronyóra, karóra, matematika óra - /a matematika óra nem mutatja az idõt/
nadrág, ing, pulóver - /nadrág, mert azt nem a felsõtestünkre vesszük fel, nem a kezünkkel kell belebújni, hanem a lábunkkal/
/5 pont/  
4. Rajzold le háromszor ugyanezt az alakzatot!





Minden alakzatáért 3 pont jár. 1 pont - a kisebbedõ karikáért, 1 pont - az összekötõ vonalért, 1 pont - a két háromszögért. /A munkában való kitartása jól ellenõrizhetõ ezzel a feladattal!/  
/9 pont/  
5. Mondj egy-egy mondatot az alábbi szavakkal! /A 4 szónál hosszabb mondatokért plusz pontot adhat! Mondjon egy példát, lehet, hogy nem érti, mi a mondat!/ A szó: szék. A mondat: A széken ülök.  
papagáj, tûz, csirkecomb, vasaló, hegy, villamos, gyertya, pókháló, óvónéni, rózsa
/10 pont/  
Max. 36 pont  
25 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 8. _ 

1. Nevezz meg 3 madarat, 3 szõrös-bundás állatot, 3 olyat, amelyeknek nincs lába mégis tud haladni!  
Madarak: pl. galamb, veréb, bagoly, fecske, tyúk
Szõrös-bundásak: pl. róka, kutya, macska, oroszlán, tigris
Nincs lába: pl. sikló, kígyó, hal, delfin, bálna
/Bármilyen helyes megoldás elfogadható/
/9 pont/  
2. Folytasd az alábbi sorokat! / Legalább 6 megoldás kerüljön minden feladatsor után! Soronként 2 pont adható!/





/6 pont/  
3. Tegyenek az asztalra 5 szem kockacukrot a szám pontalakjának megfelelõen! Anélkül, hogy a gyermek hozzányúlhatna mondja meg mennyi marad, ha elvesznek belõle 1, 2, 3, 4, 5-öt? /Akkor adjon az eredményekért 2 pontot, ha nem kellett elvennie, és úgy is jó eredményt mondott. Ha elveszi és így mondja meg a helyes választ, akkor 1 pont jár./
/10 pont/  
4. Ro-bot vagy. Csak las-san, szó-ta-gol-va tudsz be-szél-ni. Mondd el robotnyelven az alábbi mondatokat!
Acélból, rézbõl vagyok. Minden parancsot teljesítek. A spenótot /nem/ szeretem.
A jól szótagolt mondatért 2 pont jár, ha 1 hibát ejt 1 pont, ha több hiba van 0 pont  
/6 pont/  
5. Rajzolj egy képet az alábbi versrõl! A verset csak egyszer olvassa el anyukád/apukád, így nagyon figyelj! /A gyermek kérésére még egyszer felolvashatja!/  
Csoóri Sándor: Csodakutya /részlet/  
Ha hiszitek,
ha nem is,
volt egy kutyám
nekem is,
piros volt az orra,
lapulevél nagy füle lelógott a porba.
/kutya. piros orr, nagy fülek, por/  
/4 pont/  
Max. 35 pont  
25 pont alatt az eredmény gyenge.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 9. _ 

1. Szerinted melyik forma következik a sorban? Rajzold őket a sorba, aztán ki is színezeted /*6pont*/




2. Karikázd be a mondatoknak megfelelő képeket minden sorban! *a) *tyúkanyó; *b) *katicabogár a szőnyegen; *c)* cica az asztal alatt; *d) *hal a kádban. /*8pont*/



 
3. Rajzold le, milyen tárgyak szerepelnek a szövegben! Jól figyelj, mert csak egyszer olvassa el anyukád/apukád/! /A gyemek kérésére még egyszer felolvasható!/. *Az asztalon egy pohár* *volt, benne nagy kanál. Mellette kis kosárkában alma és körte kínálta magát. /6pont*/

4. Mit esznek az alábbi állatok? *nyúl*-/répát, káposztát/; *macska*-/egeret, tejet, húst/; *béka*-/legyet, szúnyogot, bogarat/; *gólya*-/békát, kígyót/; *harkály*-/fában élő férgeket, kukacot/; *ló*-/zabot, lucernát/, *disznó*-/moslékot, darát/; *róka*-/pockot, tyúkot/; *szúnyog*-/vért szív/; *tehén*-/füvet legel/. /*10pont*/

5. A lapon 6 labdát találsz, de csak egyik van kiszínezve. Színezd ki a többi labdát is úgy, hogy csak ezt a három színt használod, és ne legyen közöttük egyforma. /*8pont*/




Maximum 38 pont
26 pont alatt gyenge!


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

11


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

_Iskolaérettségi feladatlap 10. _ 

1. Figyeld meg és rajzold le ugyanezeket az alakzatokat/ külön papírra Ön rajzolja le /nagyban /, a gyermek mellé rajzolja. /*8 pont*/



2. Kerítsd körül az azonos gyümölcsöket egy-egy vonallal. Az őszi gyümölcsöket színezd is ki! Melyik gyümölcs az, amelyik nem illik ide? Mi a neve, melyik évszakban terem? Számold meg az azonos gyümölcsöket és rajzolj ugyanannyi pöttyöt a megfelelő kosárka fölé/alá. /*7 pont* /




3. Kösd össze vonallal a kártyapárokat! /*5 pont */




4. Rajzold meg az üres dominóba a megfelelő pontalakot, mondd meg mennyit kellett rajzolnod? / *6 pont */





5. Rajzolj a házikó fölötti négyzetbe egy napocskát! A ház alatti négyzetbe virágokat, a ház jobb oldalán lévőbe egy fát, bal oldalán lévőbe egy gyereket, a háztól jobbra fönn lévőbe egy felhőt, a balra fönn lévőbe madarat rajzolj! A háztól jobbra lenti üres négyzetbe egy sünit, a balra lentibe egy kisegeret rajzolj! / *8 pont* /




Maximum 34 pont
24 pont alatt gyenge!


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Ismerd meg Eperkét! *


*Tartalom*


Ez egy fantasztikus szülinap, Eperkééknél. 
Eperke az első szülinapi-partit rendezi testvérének, Almababá-nak, így elindul, hogy beszerezzen mindent ami egy tökéletes ünnepléshez szükségeltetik. 
Ezen a kalandos úton eljut Epreskert távoli, rejtett és varázslatos zugaiba és új barátokkal is megismerkedik, többek között a kedves Narancsvirággal, Karamellával és nem utolsó sorban Édes Mézessel.


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke karácsonya 

*

*Tartalom*


Hamarosan itt a karácsony! Eperkének is be kell szereznie a meglepetés ajándékokat a barátoknak. Útnak indul Habcsókkal hogy megkeressék "Meglepetés Földet" és beszerezzék az ajándékokat Almababának, Narancsvirágnak, Karamellának, Édes Mézesnek és Puffancsnak. 
Megannyi kaland után rájönnek, hogy a legszebb ajándék maga a barátság.


----------



## missmacs (2010 Június 4)

Ivanov (Szásának): legfőbb ideje észre térni. Én eljátszottam a beteg lelket, te az ápolónőt, de most már elég!


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke megkeresi a tavaszt 

*

*Tartalom*


Beköszöntött a tavasz első napja Epreskertbe. De valahogy ez nem az igazi tavasz. Hideg szél fúj, jeges eső veri a virágokat és mindenki fázik. Úgy tűnik, hogy a tavasz idén elkerüli Epreskertet. De Eperke és barátai felkerekednek, hogy megkeressék a tavaszt és meggyőzzék, mindenkinek szüksége van rá.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

12


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke és a mesék napja*


*Tartalom*


Habcsók nagyon szomorú, mert eltörte a lábát és így feküdnie és pihennie kell, amíg a többiek vidáman ugrándoznak, játszanak a kertben. 
Eperke és a többi barát persze mindent megtesznek, hogy felvidítsák a szomorú Habcsókot. Egész nap meséket mesélnek neki, együtt énekelnek és táncolnak. Így lesz ez a nap is olyan epresen vidám Habcsók számára, mint az eddigi


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

13


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

14


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: A játék a fontos*


*Tartalom*


Labdázás közben, mikor a játék nem Karamella elképzelései szerint alakul, Karamella hirtelen megfogja a labdáját és hazamegy. 
Eperke és Alma Baba elhatározzák, hogy megtanítják a játék szeretetére és megmutatják neki mi mindenre jó a közös játék a barátokkal.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

15


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: Kalandok Jégkrémszigeten *


*Tartalom*



Mikor Habcsók barangolásai során a Jégkrémszigetre vetődik, rengeteg hozzá hasonló lovacskával találkozik, és úgy gondolja, ide kellene költöznie. 
De hamar rájön, hogy a barátai visszavárják és az élete nélkülük nem lenne teljes és szeretetben gazdag.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

16


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: A kedvencek kedvence*

*
Tartalom*



Egy epresen vidám nap kezdődik Epreskertben. 
Eperke talál egy kiskutyát és természetesen haza is viszi, hogy gondját viselje. Ez egy kis bonyodalmat okoz, mivel Sodó először rémülten próbál biztonságos helyet keresni a házban. De amikor a szomszéd házi kedvencét benevezik egy kiállításra mind megtanulják, hogy egy kis vidámsággal és szeretettel minden akadály legyőzhető.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

17


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: Holdfényes rejtély *


*Tartalom*



Eperkéék kempingezni indulnak de Édes Mézes fél elmondani a többieknek, hogy fél a sötétben. Hamar rájön, hogy semmi értelme eltitkolni az igazságot, hiszen mások is félnek a sötétben. Ezért elhatározzák, hogy félelmüket legyőzve, a tábortűz fényénél, elindulnak felfedezni a környéket. Hamarosan újabb barátra találnak.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

18


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: Jelmezbál *


*Tartalom*



Eperke kerti partit szervez a házában, de elmossa az eső. 
A gyerekek kitalálják, hogy eljátsszák Eperpipőke történetét, a főszerepet természetesen Eperkére osztják. 
Eperke egyik barátja, Mentaszörp nem igazán kedveli Szivárványt, az új szomszédot, mert annyira különbözik tőlük. 
Eperke és a többiek egy jelmezbál segítségével bebizonyítják, nagyon is jó, ha mindannyian különbözünk.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

19


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

20 !!!


----------



## Firpi (2010 Június 4)

*Eperke: Barátaink a világban *


*Tartalom*



Csatlakozz Eperkéhez és édes barátaihoz, akik ezúttal Párizsban találnak új barátokra. Csokikrém és kiskutyája Fánk mutatják meg nekik a várost, köztük a híres Tejfel tornyot is. Amikor pedig Sodó és Fánk elvesznek a nagyvárosban, Eperke és Csokikrém összefogva keresik meg a két butus kis kutyust. Visszatérve Epreskertbe kiderül, hogy néha mindenkinek szüksége lehet egy kis segítségre, amikor Karamella nem tudja id?re elkészíteni a beigért sütiket.


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

21 ?


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

22 ??


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

23 ???


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

24??????????????


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

huszonöt


----------



## okel (2010 Június 4)

Na marha jó most még várhatok 2 napot....


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)




----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

26


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

27


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

34


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

55


----------



## Aryamon (2010 Június 5)

kiss


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

én sem szeretném kihasználni a fórumot a letöltésekkel


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

de néhány kedvenc zenémet sehol nem találtam meg


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

csak ezen a CH forumon


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)




----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

tehát hálát adok az istennek és bárminek ami figyel minket


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

hogy megteremté nekünk a CH forumot!!


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

ahol már csak egy pár hozzászolás kell


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

hogy elérhessem a régóta vágyott zenéimet 88


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)




----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

A sors választ téged, idő kell míg megérted 
álmokat kergetsz, de egyszer majd felébredsz


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

ez így van rendjén, én hiszek a sorsban és hiszek Istenben,
aki mindig velem van,


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

bár néha félek,hogy Isten nem néz rám, 
akkor én szólok hozzá, hogy 'Istenem, nézz rám'


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

köszönöm neki bármit is kaptam,
hogy erőt adott nekem ebben a harcban,


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

a harcban, amit úgy hívnak élet és örülj, hogy kaptál lehetőséget, 
mert a legjobb barátom nem volt még 17, itt hagyott minket, de szívünkben tovább él


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

pedig annyi dolgot szerettem volna még mondani neki 
és ha senki se szólna többet hozzám, én akkor is szólnék,


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

mert hiszem, hogy hallja mintha ott volnék 
vele!


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

Én meg gyerek fejjel, könnyes szemmel 
néztem végig, hogy az élet mit művel,


----------



## killer.hu (2010 Június 5)

nehéz volt, 
de tovább kellett menni!


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

s


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

d


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

f


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

g


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

h


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

j


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

k


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

l


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

é


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

á


----------



## Andaj (2010 Június 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

Érdekes...


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

Akkor kezdjük...


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

b


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

c


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

*


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

-


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

q


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

w


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

e


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

r


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

t


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

z


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

u


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

i


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

o


----------



## fishfuse (2010 Június 5)

p


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Június 5)

*1*

1


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Június 5)

*2*

2


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

I


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

Ii


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

Iii


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

iv


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

v


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

vi


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

vii


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

viii


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

ix


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

'ksz


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

34


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

64


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

00


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

28


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

xt


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

70


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

2x9


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

n m


----------



## logalaba (2010 Június 5)

x x


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

tud


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

e


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

vala


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

ki


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

több


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

akár


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

még


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

annál


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

is


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

jóval


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

ta


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

többbbb


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

grandiózus


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

mitöbb


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

fenomenális


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

vagy


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

ellenben


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

nemigen


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

de még


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

akkor sem hiszem


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

nos igen, köszi

KOTTA 4EVER


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köstzi,kicsit jobban érzem magam ettől:-D


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

b


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

b,megint!


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

c,lehet


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

le szeretnék tölteni.-:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

igen


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

mert


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)




----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

kiss


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)




----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

:!:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

:11::111:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

:..:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

jjj


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

:9:


----------



## lego.andi (2010 Június 5)

na végre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisfun (2010 Június 5)

dr


----------



## lygialove (2010 Június 5)

*-*


----------



## lygialove (2010 Június 5)

*-*

---


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

szep az idö, süt a nap


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

köszönöm


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

a...


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

keresem Louise L hay Az erö benned van c. könyvet. ki tudna segiten, hogy hol tudom letölteni.


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

b....


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

c.....


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

Az eld az eleted c. könyvet mar megtalaltam es nagyon tetszett


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

d....


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

a---


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

e....


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

nn...


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

g......


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

8....


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

:


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

9...


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## maca73 (2010 Június 5)

10...


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

jjjj


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

lll


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni!


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni.


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?.


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?!


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?1


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?21


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?121


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?321


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?54312


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?ewasfa


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

Nem értem minek kell ilyeneket csinálni, mért kell 20 hozzászólást írni?sdfaw


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

0101


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

0202


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

*Louise l hay az erö benned van*

Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

0303


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

030303


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

123123


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

1234


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

123456123456


----------



## gabesz100 (2010 Június 5)

21


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

01122334


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

monika15 írta:


> 1234


12132


----------



## mark19920416 (2010 Június 5)

40401020


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

12346567899


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

12346+6


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

monika15 írta:


> 12346+6


2113


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

monika15 írta:


> Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni ????


----------



## monika15 (2010 Június 5)

monika15 írta:


> monika15 írta:
> 
> 
> > Keresem Louise L. hay az erö benned van c. könyve pdf.en, ki tudna segiteni ????
> ...


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

négy


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

öt


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

hat


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

sok jó dolog van ezen az oldalon


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

nyolc


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

jó idő van


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

süt a nap


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

végre itt a napsütés a sok eső után


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)




----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 :smile: jaj nekem!


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

jajj még sok van


----------



## Harcosvitéz (2010 Június 5)

Csak félrebeszélnek néha.


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

*paszt*



Marika0730 írta:


> jajj még sok van


 valami elkezdődött1111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Harcosvitéz (2010 Június 5)

Miből? A halakból?


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

na haladok


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

*paszt*



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 ez a valami 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

szünet van


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

ki lesz a győztes5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

jajj csak az a június 16 ne lenne XD


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

miért kell nekem ez !888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

de nem gond eljön az is


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

túl leszek rajta


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

de még addig sok van :S


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

36399999999999999wert1111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

és itt a 20. éljen


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)

na vége van


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

figurális esik az eső gyulán44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

19851985628922üwe382ö8sg3üüüü100000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

19561956195619563333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

betú szám vetra2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

balkán balkán balkán balkán222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

dereng valami ha nem akkor borong valami99999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

202020202020200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## paszt (2010 Június 5)

30+144fergeteges valami4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Marika0730 (2010 Június 5)




----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

1:Hat, lehet ugy fest, csak a letoltesi lehetoseg miatt irogatok, de hat ha egyszer igy van, akkor minek szepiteni a dolgot!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

2: Akkor huzzunk hat bele, hogy minel hamarabb osszejojjon!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Csak osszebirok tan szedni 20 epkezlab mondatot!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Egyszeruen csak betuket nyomogatni nem akarok!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Itt Siegenben most ragyogo napsutes van, ki is hasznalom rendesen!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Kozben sajnalattal gondolok az otthoniakra, akik a kis patakokkal is verremeno harcban allnak.


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

A hugomek Paszton elnek, ott nehez nagyon a helyzet. Lehet atszakad a gat, es viszi az egesz varost.


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Tavaly itt Siegenben az volt a gondom, hogy egesz mas a nyar, mint otthol. Kicsit huvosebb, esosebb.


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Tavaly meg csereltem volna szivesen.


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Ma mar nem ....


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Elgondolkadtato dolog egyebkent: a nyolc eves szoci remuralom alatt ezek a szemetek minden nagyobb katasztrofatol mentesen tudtak fosztogatni.


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

A polgari kormanynak meg mindig kijutott a bajbol...


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Tiszai arviz, arzenszennyezes....


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Nem ertem, hogy az Isten miert csak azt allitja proba ele, akik hisznek benne??


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Minden Istencsapas nekunk jut


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

A vegen kezdek en is pesszimista lenni ...meg depi leszek itt, ha jobban belegondolok a dolgok melyebe....


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Aztan az ilyen csalodott, depis emberekbol lesznek az amokfutok


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Meg a vegen en is tömeggyilkolni kezdek


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

Szet is nezek, mit tudnek feltrancsirozni


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

AAAAAAAAAAAA, egy dinnye!!!!!!!!!!!!! veret veszem!!!!!!!!!!!! halal ra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamiLollo (2010 Június 5)

ok, megvan a husz, nem strapalom magam tovabb, ez mar raadas!!


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

jb


----------



## túroscsusza (2010 Június 5)

lkjfv


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

JAJJ DE JÓ EZ A TOPIK most találtamráloo gyűjtöm én is a 20-at egy letöltés miatt:9 köszi annak aki megcsinálta


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

kö


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

szö


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

nöm


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

ezt


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

topikot


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

!


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

nagyon is


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

egyébként serintem ez az oldal nagyon hasznos és jó,tetszik itt,köszönöm az adminisztrátroknak is hogy létrejöhetett


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

most olyan 16 körül tarthatok vhol szóval még elköszönöm 3-4féleképpen,és további jó szórakozást és kellmes időtöltést kivánok a regisztrált felhasználóknak


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

viszlát


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

bye


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

üdv


----------



## Kittieka (2010 Június 5)

remélem még "látjuk egymást"


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

Hozzászólás?


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

34


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

355


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

363


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

Ableton Live 7


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

*simple house song*


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

forge


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

sound forge echo


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

*Forge*

*Forge*


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

*Forge*

*Forge*

*Forge*


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

*Forge*

*Forge*

*Forge*

*Forgecubase*


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Minden az elsô lépéssel kezdôdik, 20-ig is...legyen hát hasznos, megosztom Veletek, ami mostanában nagyon is foglalkoztat. Az önismeret kezdete annak a csodálatos ténynek a felismerése, hogy *Ön egy kivételes lény. Egyedülálló*. Annak az esélye, hogy valaki éppen olyan, mint Ön, 50 billió az 1-hez. Hogy testének minden egyes porcikája – anatómusok, fiziológusok, orvosok bizonyították –, még vérösszetétele is különbözik minden más valaha élt emberétől. Eltérő az ujjlenyomata, az ajkának lenyomata, még fülcimpájának és lábujjának lenyomata is különbözik minden valaha élt emberétől.


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az alap az, hogy *Ön egy lelki lény*. Az egyetlen dolog, ami valóban egyedivé teszi Önt, az az értelme. Minden egyebe ugyanolyan, ahogy O’Neil, a drámaíró mondja, mint egy lóé vagy egy disznóé. *Az értelme teszi Önt különlegessé*.[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

*Why WaveLab*


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

A következő törvény az *ok és okozat törvénye*.
[FONT=&quot]Az ok és okozat törvénye kimondja, hogy *az életben minden okozatnak megvan a maga oka*. Minden, ami a világmindenségben történik, okkal történik, nem pedig véletlenül. _A kudarc nem a véletlen műve, mint ahogy a siker sem a véletlenen múlik_. A boldogság vagy annak hiánya kapcsolatainkban ok és okozat eredménye.[/FONT]


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az ok és okozat törvényének legfontosabb tanítása számunkra az, hogy *gondolatink az okok*. Gondolataink az okok, és *körülményeink az okozatok*.[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

netaudio


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Ha *határozottan és tudatosan irányítjuk gondolatainkat*, amelyek szándékainkat erősítik, akkor pozitív okokká válnak, és így pozitív okozatként *körülményeink maguktól tisztázódnak vagy elrendeződnek*.


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]A következő törvényt úgy nevezzük: a *hit törvénye*. A hit törvénye egyszerűen azt mondja: *bármi, amiben hiszünk, mégpedig* érzéssel – és ez a lényeg –, tehát *minél nagyobb érzelmi elkötelezettséggel: valósággá válik számunkra*. Valósággá válik számunkra, mivel cselekedeteinket belső hitünk vezérli.[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

sos


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az a valóság, amiben élünk és mozgunk, mindenkor fényesen tükrözi belső hitünket és meggyőződésünket. Ha valamiről úgy hisszük, hogy pozitív, vagy azt, hogy negatív, vagy Henry Ford szavaival: „Ha azt hiszed, hogy meg tudod csinálni, vagy azt, hogy nem tudod, igazad van.” Valóságunkat hitünk formálja. Amilyen mértékben hisszük valamiről, hogy igaz, olyan mértékben válik a valóságunkká. *Hitünk* olyan, mint egy szűrő: *mindent kiszűr, ami nem áll összhangban meggyőződésünkkel*[/FONT]


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Nos, a következő törvény az *elvárás törvénye*. Az elvárás törvényéről rengeteget beszéltek már az emberiség történetében csakúgy, mint a hit törvényéről. A harwardi Williem James (viliem dzsémsz) szerint: „A hit törvénye hozza létre a tényleges valóságot, mert olyanok vagyunk, amilyennek hisszük magunkat.” Az elvárás törvénye azt mondja, hogy *amit várunk, azt meg is szerezzük*.[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

placcs


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]elvárások 1. csoportjá[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]ban szerepelnek azok, melyek a legnagyobb hatással vannak ránk: *szüleink elvárásai*. Felismertük, hogy felnőttként is hajlamosak vagyunk egész életünkön keresztül szüleink elvárásainak megfelelni. Vagy éppen azokat legyőzni. Ha szüleink erősek, támogatóak, szeretetteljesek, kedvesek, bátorítóak voltak, és hittek bennünk, öntudatlanul mindig arra törekszünk majd, hogy életünket az ő elvárásaikkal összhangban éljük. Ha szüleink kritikusak, elégedetlenek és elítélőek voltak eredményeinket és képességeinket illetően, azt fogjuk tapasztalni, hogy egész életünkben inkább visszafogjuk magunkat. Nem árt tudni: *milyenek voltak szüleink elvárásai: pozitívak vagy negatívak?* Bátorítottak vagy éppen ellenkezőleg? És főleg *hogyan hatnak ránk jelenleg*?[/FONT]


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Az _elvárások 2. csoportja_: a *főnökünk elvárásai*. Kutatásaink során azt tapasztaltuk, különösen a vezetési-szervezési felmérésekben, hogy a nagy követelményeket támasztó főnökök nagy teljesítményekre serkentik beosztottjaikat. Ha ellenben főnökünk szkeptikus a képességeinket illetően, ha folyton csak kritizál, mert negatív beállítottságú, eleve rosszra számít, akkor nincs túl sok esélyünk a nagy teljesítményekre. Ha visszatekintünk eddigi pályafutásunkra, azt látjuk, hogy életünknek azt a szakaszát élveztük legjobban, amelyben *képességeink iránt pozitív elvárásokat támasztó főnökkel dolgoztunk együtt*. Ugye, hogy így van?


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

kakkantyu


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]elvárások 3. csoportja[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]: a *saját elvárásaink másokkal szemben*. Különösen a gyerekeinkkel, a házastársunkkal, az élettársunkkal és a beosztottainkkal szemben, *akik felnéznek ránk*. Hiszen jelentős mértékben hat ránk mindazoknak a véleménye, akiket tisztelünk. És nemcsak a véleményük, hanem a viselkedésük is. Ha pozitív elvárásaink vannak a körülöttünk lévő emberekkel, különösen a gyerekeinkkel szemben, akkor ez *arra készteti őket, hogy megfeleljenek elvárásainknak*. Ebből következően az alapszabály az, hogy *másoktól mindig jót várj* szavakban és tettekben is, és biztasd: „Én hiszek benned!”[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

csöcspista


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Az _elvárások 4. csoportja_: az *önmagunkkal szembeni elvárások*. Mindent számba véve ezek a leglényegesebbek. Ha nagyon pozitív elvárásaink vannak magunkkal szemben, ámulattal tapasztaljuk, milyen hatással lesz életünkre. *Mindig várjuk a legjobbat!* Mindig várjuk a legjobbat!


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

A következő törvény a *vonzás törvénye*. A vonzás törvénye azt mondja, hogy *minden ember egy élő mágnes*. Egy élő mágnes. Amely ellenállhatatlanul magához vonzza azokat az embereket és körülményeket, *amelyek összhangban vannak uralkodó gondolataival*.


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

szőrszál


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

[font=&quot]sure sm 58[/font]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

szereted megenni a poo-poot?


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

musicminutes


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

én egyáltalán nem a letöltések miatt regisztráltam


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Tudjuk, hogy _a világegyetemben minden energia a vibrálás állapotából származik_. Minden vibrál. Még ez a tábla is vibrál. A bőrünk is vibrál. Minden anyag vibrál, molekuláris szerkezete folytán. Azt is tudjuk, hogy létezik egy *kisugárzási törvény*, azaz minden vibrálás kifelé hat. Ez az energiaveszteség folyamata. Rájöttünk, hogy *minden, amire gondolunk* – mert gondolataink is forrásai az energiának – vibrál és *kisugárzik belőlünk*, méghozzá a fény sebességével. Tehát nagy távolságból is *befolyásolhatunk embereket és körülményeket*.


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Az utolsó törvény, amiről ebben a szekcióban szó lesz: a *megfelelés törvénye*. A megfelelés törvénye azt állítja – és ez Jézustól való –: *amilyen belül, olyan kívül*. Hogy ez mit jelent? Nagyon egyszerű. Azt jelenti, hogy külső világunk egy tükör. Valószínűleg ez a legjobb szó rá. Külső világunk egy tükör, amely visszatükrözi mindazt, ami belül, belső világunkban van. Külső világunk belső világunk eredménye. Azaz a belső történések külső történésekben tükröződnek. Ha változtatni akarunk külső világunkon, előbb _belső világunkat kell megváltoztatatnunk_.[/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

így aztán nem is szükséges gyorsan növelnem a bejegyzéseimet, hozzászólásaimat


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Sok évvel ezelőtt Karen Knaitingel, a híres filozófus felébredt egy éjjel egy idézetre, amely megváltoztatta nemcsak az ő, de milliók életét is. Nagyon rímel az összes törvényre, amelyekről itt szó van. Az idézet így hangzik: „*Azzá leszel, amire gondolsz.*” Azzá leszünk, amire gondolunk, mivel *a gondolkodásunk az egyetlen, amit irányítani tudunk*. Ha megváltoztatjuk gondolataink irányát, elkezdtük megváltoztatni a valóságunkat is. Ha megváltoztatjuk elvárásainkat, hitünket, uralkodó gondolatainkat, ha megváltoztatjuk belső reakciónkat, elkezdjük vonzani az embereket, helyzeteket, eseményeket és lehetőségeket. Megváltoznak gondolataink. Az emberek sikertelenségeinek az az oka, hogy folyton a kudarcra gondolnak. [/FONT]


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

jaj, elértem a húsz hozzászólást.
lehet törölni egyet?


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

pina


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

fasz


----------



## zerovszkyattila (2010 Június 5)

jaj, ezek a csúnyaszavak a feleségem nevei...


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Ez vezet el minket a legfontosabb ponthoz, ami a következő (de inkább oda írom föl): *Változtasd meg gondolataidat* (a gondolataidat), *és megváltoztatod az életedet* (megváltoztatod az életedet)!


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

[FONT=&quot]Minden, amit az életben teszünk – egy Harward-tanulmány szerint, melyben beosztottakat vizsgáltak – annak 85 %-a beállítottság. _Sikereinket 85 %-ban beállítottságunk határozza meg_. Ami azt jelenti, hogy sikerünk attól függ, mennyire pozitív a szellemi beállítottságunk. A pozitív szellemi beállítottságú emberek gyorsabban fejlődnek. Könnyebben kerülnek nagyvállalatok élére. Többet keresnek, jobban élvezik az életet. A *pozitív szellemi beállítottság* nem azt jelenti, hogy virágokat szórva táncra perdülnek az utcán, hanem azt, hogy többnyire *konstruktív hozzáállás*sal, pozitív megközelítéssel kezeljük munkánkat, életünket, problémáinkat, kapcsolatainkat stb.[/FONT]


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

Honnan erednek elvárásaink? *Elvárásaink hitünkből származnak, illetve érzéseinkből*. A _hit_ és _érzelem_ a _személyiség_ _központi motivációs tényezői_. Ez vezet el a szellemi képességek megértéséhez. Ez azt jelenti, hogy alapjában véve beállítottságunk külső megjelenése annak, ami belül történik, a 7 szellemi törvénnyel összhangban. 
Nos, ami a hitet illeti, mindannyiunknak van egy nagy csokor hite. Lelkünk legmélyén, amit a pszichológia úgy nevez, hogy _énkép_. Az énkép, illetve annak felfedezése sokak szerint a 20. század legnagyobb áttörése volt az ember szellemi teljesítményének megértésében. Amivel jómagam is egyetértek. Az énkép olyan, mint egy parancsnoki központ, ha éppen katonai hasonlattal akarunk élni. Vagy műszaki hasonlattal élve: olyan, mint az alapszámítógép központi programja. Ez *a hit és beállítottság az értékek, érzelmek és gondolatok csokra, amelyet mélyen tárolunk, és amely életünk folyamán szerzett összes tapasztalataink eredménye*. 
[FONT=&quot]És néhány kutató szerint az énkép már a születés előtt kezd kialakulni. De ha már egyszer kialakult az [/FONT]


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

A felelősséggrafikon tetején helyezkednek el azok az emberek, *akik teljes felelősséget vállalnak*, és akik *magukhoz vonzzák a hatalmat és a lehetőségeket*. A grafikon alján nincs hatalom, csak tehetetlenség. Itt találhatjuk annak a személynek a példáját, aki semmi felelősséget nem vállal, nem irányítja sorsát. Akire szinte kényszerzubbonyt lehetne húzni, gumiszobába lehetne zárni. Saját és mások biztonsága érdekében. Teljes felelőtlenség az irányítás és a szabadság hiányával. Minden olyan döntésünkkel, amellyel felelősséget vállalunk, felfelé mozgunk a grafikonon. Minden olyan döntésünkkel, mely kifogások eredménye, lefelé mozgunk.


----------



## erikfrenszi (2010 Június 5)

http://www.origo.hu/utazas/20100604-egzotikus-utazas-izland-orszagimazs.html


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

van még


----------



## viktorialili (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## viktorialili (2010 Június 5)

g


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

vad halál vadmeghalnak.


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

nem nem nem


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

hova mész Benike??? Ötetni! Hova?! B***ni!


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Milyen nap van ma gyerekek???


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Hétfő?


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Kedd?


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 5)

21


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

szerda?


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Csütörtök?


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Péntek?


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

szombat? asszem az.


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

de biztos hoyg nem vasárnap


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

Talán jó lesz már.


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

hát mégsem


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

ilynekor mivan?


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

írok aztán megint csak írok...


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

még mindig...


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## D4V3 (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Ez a 12. megvan a tucat!


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok
Végre nyár van!


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Miért pont húsz?


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Ki tud ajánlani valami jó filmet estére?


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Utálom a hétfőt ez értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

kissPonyt ponty ...


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Tizenhét ez prímszám.


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Tizennyolc


----------



## ritkabúza (2010 Június 5)

Egy híján húsz!


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

2?


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

három


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

öt


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

négy


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

20-14


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

fejű sárkány


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

dik utas


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

kis ferenc


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

fele megvan


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

még 9


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

márcsak 8


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

még egy sárkánnyi


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

2 sárkány kivégezve


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

márcsak 5


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

még ötöde


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

-3


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

-2


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

namégegy


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

huh


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## efx (2010 Június 5)

21


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

wow


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

3, haladunk


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

lol:11:


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

man


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Csatlakozok ehhez a véleményhez. Szivesen olvasok kikapcsolódásképpen és jelenleg csak e könyvekhez tudok hozzájutni. A MEK adattárából már kiszemezgettem a nekem valókat és máshol nem igazán tudok ráakadni érdekes könyvekre.


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

da


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

ri:77:


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

na:55:


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

du:!:


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

ck:33::twisted:


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

10, megvan a fele


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Kívánságműsor a rádióban: "Kérnék egy számot a BKV-soknak, Rihannától a Shut up and drive-ot."


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Nemrég egy kutatócsoport azt vizsgálta, hogy az emberek hova szeretnek járni. A karibi szigetekre, könyvtárba, moziba, szvinger klubba, színházba, raftingolni? A felmérés eredménye szerint az emberek legszívesebben vécére járnak! Vavyan Fable


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

) 11


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

12 :d


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

Az még csak 10 volt, itt 15.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Vettem egy csúcstelefont, de ezen is csak ugyanazok a [email protected] hívnak.


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Nincs a havas, szeles, zimankós léleknek precízebb orvossága a meleg, fűszeres bornál. Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

16, na még 4


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

A forralt (vagyis tehát: melegített) bor receptje ezerféle. Olyan ez az itóka, mint a lecsó vagy a Jóisten: annyiféle, ahányan hiszünk benne. Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

Xvii


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

as


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Olyan [email protected] nézel ki, iszol te rendesen?


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Az ivásra való várakozás a legnehezebb minden várakozás közül. Inkább vár az ember hóban-fagyban öt óra hosszán át a vonatra, mintsem öt percet az ivásra. Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Kexyy (2010 Június 5)

*saas*

sasa


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

10 féle ember van: aki ismeri a bináris számrendszert, és aki nem.


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

nem is elég a 20


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

El kell gondolkodnunk azon, miért ragaszkodunk annyira az elvárásainkhoz? Az elvárt csak szilárdan tart minket. Egy helyben. Mozdulatlanul. A várt csak a kezdet. A váratlan az, ami megváltoztatja az életünket!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Itt Magyarországon az a gond, hogy senki sem meri felvállalni, amit mondott. De ezt nem tőlem hallották!


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

lehet a 48 óra máshonnan indul


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Megfigyelte, hogy az események gyávák: egyenként nem történnek meg, csak csoportosan, bandában mernek rárontani. Neil Gaiman


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

21. még mindig nem tölthetek


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Ne bánkódj, ha gondjaid vannak a matematikával, biztosíthatlak, az enyémek sokkal nagyobbak. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Ami gyökértelen, könnyen rohad. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A tinik akkor érik el a felnőtt kor küszöbét, amikor rájönnek, hogy a hifi hangerőszabályzó gombját balra is el lehet tekerni.


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

vagy 24 kell


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Óvakodj az orvosi könyvektől, belehalhatsz egy nyomdahibába! (Mark Twain)


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

22


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Általában az események nem mellettünk, fölöttünk haladnak el, hanem rajtunk át, és átalakítanak bennünket. Paul Georgescu


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

Akkor felmegyünk 25-ig. 23


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

24


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Ha azt akarod, hogy az álmaid valóra váljanak, ne aludj túl sokat!


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott. Popper Péter


----------



## bito1 (2010 Június 5)

25


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Gyakran meglepődöm rajta, hogy milyen vakon járunk-kelünk az életben, nem sejtjük, nem is képzeljük, mennyi tragédia, nagyszerű emberiesség, bánat, hőstett, aljasság és kétségbeesés színhelye az a darabka föld, ahol éppen élünk. És mi csak élünk, és nem is gyanítjuk mindezt. Konsztantyin Pausztovszkij


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A barátnőm azt mondta, hogy lehetnék sokkal szenvedélyesebb. Így hát beszereztem még egy barátnőt.


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Hal mindennap van, de fogás nincs mindennap. Thomas Mann


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A jövő gyárának csak két alkalmazottja lesz: egy ember és egy kutya.
Az ember dolga az lesz, hogy etesse a kutyát, a kutyáé pedig az, hogy
ne engedje az embert hozzányúlni a berendezésekhez. (Warren Bennis)


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)




----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Az asszony mindig arról panaszkodik, hogy nem figyelek rá. Vagy valami hasonló...


----------



## Ouie (2010 Június 5)

*A valóság helyett a kép*

Ül a sárga nő a falon
mint a világon a pecsét
a valóság helyett a kép
az ok helyett az alkalom

csinálhatom csodálhatom
megérinthetem a kezét
csak kimondom hogy jaj de szép
és úgy lesz ahogy akarom

Úristen micsoda viszony
földje is ege is beszéd
szitál a fű a ló a gép
belepi a havat a nyom

hogy hova vezet nem tudom
de nélkülem egyet se lép.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Nem csodálatos, hogy a munkád milyen értéktelen, amikor fizetésemelést kérsz és milyen értékes, ha szabadnapot?


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

vajon a 20 vagy a 48 a kevés


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Ne aggódj folyton, hogy ma vége lesz a világnak. Ausztráliában például már holnap van.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A világ legnagyobb felfedezéseit olyan emberek tették, akik túl hülyék voltak ahhoz, hogy tudják, hogy az adott dolog lehetetlen.


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Fogj gyanút, ha tömérdek és mindegyre több dolog bosszant, zavar, fájdít. Nem elképzelhető, hogy veled, a te hozzáállásoddal van a baj? Ez a mi kis ultraintelligensnek tartott civilizációnk valóságos neurózis-nagyüzem! Futószalagon ömlenek ránk a sérelmek, kínok, félszek, őrületek. Bevisznek az erdőbe, megtébolyítanak, becsavarintanak. Ha hagyod.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy két helyen eltörtem a lábam. Erre azt mondta, hogy menjek el azokról a helyekről. (Henny Youngman)


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A sikeres vállalkozás 3 ismérve: légy éber; légy stréber; légy héber.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

szeretnék egy jó könyvet olvasni!


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Ha az egész életedet azzal töltöd, hogy a viharra vársz, soha nem fogod élvezni a napsütést. Morris Langlo West


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Valakinek valami ötlete?


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Ha boldog akarsz lenni, ne gondolkozz azon, ami jönni fog, vagy ami fölött nincs hatalmad; a jelennel foglalkozz, és azokkal a dolgokkal, amelyeken változtathatsz. Christopher Paolini


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Az ember egy csomó dolgot nem értékel, amikor egyházi iskolába jár. Pl. hogy naponta elfenekeli egy apácajelmezes, középkorú nő. Később komoly összegeket kell fizetnie ilyesmiért.


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Terem a konkoly, ha nem vetik is.


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Minél kevesebb az, amink van, annál jobban kell dicsekednünk vele. John Steinbeck


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

A víz az úr Borsodban


----------



## Filla (2010 Június 5)

Másoktól várni a boldogságunkat éppoly ostobaság, mintha másoktól várnánk, hogy helyettünk nőjenek fel, helyettünk tanuljanak, helyettünk szenvedjenek, örüljenek és éljenek. Müller Péter


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

A legend of the seeker egy jó kis könyv, nem?


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Helló Stewe81! Ajánlom a Leslie L. Lawrence könyveket én is azért kűzdök ennyit, mert láttam egy párat a fórumon ami még nincs meg a gyüjteményemben.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

De sokat kell még írnom!!


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Akkor hajrá


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

A filmsorozatot most néztem végig!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Van egy pólóm, az van ráírva jó nagy betűkkel: BALEK. Csak tudnám, mi került benne 34700 forintba.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Kár hogy nem követi a regényt.


----------



## zsfc (2010 Június 5)

20 + 48 + félóra


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Egy újkeletű felmérés szerint a férfiak átlagban havonta egyszer sírnak. 
Azt hiszem, tudom, a hónap melyik szakában van ez az időszak.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Tolok egy kis Evangeliont.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

A világ legjobb és legfurcsább animéje


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Egy nyilvánosház az ausztráliai Perth városában kénytelen volt ideiglenesen bezárni, mert egy amerikai hadihajó tengerészei lefárasztották a lányokat. Büszke vagyok rá, hogy amerikai vagyok! (Jay Leno)


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Valahogy most nincs kedvem az élet nagy igazságairól írni.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Kérjük azokat a dolgozókat, akik hozzátartozóik temetésére szeretnének elkéredzkedni, hogy szóljanak legkésőbb a meccs előtti napon...


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Sajnos nem tudok segíteni az árvízkárosultakon.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Valakinek őrizni kell a " céget"!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A szépség belülről fakad. (Hasfelmetsző Jack)


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

2x2 az 5 mondja az Intel processzor


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

De hisz az 4 felel az AMD!


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

De gyors volt, nem?-válaszol az Intel

HEHE


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Próba cseresznye- mondja a kukac!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Érdekes módon a drága kormányunk annak idején a cunami károsultjainak 4.000.000 USD küldött támogatásként, utakat építettek, de a saját árvízkárosultjainknak a többi szerencsés akinek nem viszi a házát a víz dobja össze a támogatást!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Azt hiszem, nagyon jó vagyok az ágyban. Ugyanis a nők mindig azt kérdezik, nem lehetne-e, hogy tovább csináljam.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

A régi lányok úgy tudtak főzni, mint az anyjuk. A maiak pedig úgy tudnak inni, mint az apjuk.


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Olyan jó volt látni, mikor a főnököm kigördült a harmadik új BMW-jével. Tudom, hogy milyen keményen megdolgoztam érte!


----------



## Steve-Max (2010 Június 5)

Úgy látom egyedül maradtam, pattanok én is.


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

xiaxtok!


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mégse tudok tölteni!


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Ez most kicsit gáz!


----------



## stewe81 (2010 Június 5)

Hogy lesz így fantasym?


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

"A jelen a jövő múltja."

Ez tetszik!


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Ezt egyébként hol hallottad?


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

A hűtlenség olyan rés, ahol elillan a varázslat.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Legtöbb dolgot könnyű megérteni, ha már valaki kitalálta.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Galilei is mondta : Minden igazságot könnyű megérteni, ha már
felfedezték; a cél felfedezni őket. - Galileo Galilei


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Öt újas álmot
Sző a hajnali kín.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Szeretnélek benneteket megismertetni a Tál családdal


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Egy templom hirdetőtábláján a következő olvasható: Tudjátok, hogy a Tál család hány tagja tartozik a gyülekezetünkhöz?


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Először is az öreg Dik Tál, aki mindent irányítani akar,


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

aztán ott van Protes Tál bácsi és fivére Szabo Tál, akik folyton ellenszegülnek és mindent meg akarnak változtatni.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

A húguk, Irri Tál, nyughatatlan bajkeverő a két fiával, Inzul Tállal és Molesz Tállal együtt.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Valahányszor felmerül egy új kérdés, Hezi Tál és felesége, Vege Tál várni akar vele még egy évet.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Aztán ott van Imi Tál, aki folyton arra törekszik, hogya mi gyülekezetünk pontosan olyan legyen, mint az összes többi.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Affek Tál néni túl sokat képzel magáról.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Iker öccsei, Garan Tál és Han Tál pedig hamis ígéretekkel próbál új tagokat csalogatni a gyülekezethez.


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

ennek mi értelme van??


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

De azért nem minden családtag rossz.


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)




----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Asszisz Tál testvér például kifejezetten segítőkészen intézi az egyházi ügyeket.


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

A dúsgazdag üzletember nagybácsi, Invesz Tál anyagi hozzájárulására mindig lehet számítani.


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még18


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

A remek politikai érzékkel megáldott Reprezen Tál kiválóan képviseli a közösség ügyeit diplomáciai körökben.


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

vagyis 16


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Az elkötelezett Agi Tál nővér élen jár a térítésben. Medi Tálhoz bármikor fordulhat átgondolt és megnyugtató tanácsért,


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

a szertartásokon az egyházi énekeket pedig Kán Tál dalolja, zenész fivére Trombi Tál (a kamasz Mu Tál átmenetileg nem énekel vele.)


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még 15


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Sajnos a múlt év során három családtaggal is kevesebben lettünk:


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

te hogy vagy ilyen gyors?


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

nekem nem engedi hamarabb


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

két unokatestvér, Dezer Tál és Konver Tál áttért más vallásra, a kilencven éves Exi Tál néni pedig végelgyengülésben elhunyt.


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

na de most


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

A világ melyik nyelve tud még ilyeneket?


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még 11 asszem


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Úgy, hogy bemásoltam ezt a kis történetet mondatonként


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

igen


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

üdvözlet!


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

neked már megvan 20


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

vagy nem azért írsz?


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

mindenkinek


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

több kell?


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

szia


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

123


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még5


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Na! Most már megyek Újholdat nézni!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

kicsit furcsa


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

szia


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

h 20


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

üzenet kell


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

most akkor mennyi kell?20vagy 25?


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

de összehozom...


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még1?


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Praktikusan végigírtam a történetet!
Érdemes elolvasni!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

ne már..


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

ok,utsó!:


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

25 kell?


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Na csákány mindenkinek!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

szórakoztató...


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

hali!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

nincs itt senki?


----------



## nortss (2010 Június 5)

Én már tudok letölteni!!!!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

hahó!


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még mindig nem enged


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

Ügyes vagy!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

talán majd én is...


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

és még most se


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

egyszer...


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

írok még


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

hátha több kell


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

19!


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

még egyet


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

20!


----------



## Lujza7 (2010 Június 5)

utsó


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

most már OK?!


----------



## ibolyamail16 (2010 Június 5)

Valakiiiii!


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

a


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

s


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

d


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

f


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

g


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

h


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

j


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

k


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

l


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

q


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

w


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

*egy*

egy


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

e


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

kismalac


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen
lakik az en oreg nenem


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

r


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

grrrrr


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

nyehee


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

dudádidubidábdábdubdábdíbdubidábdáb


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

Szentkirályi: Mert minden víz szeretne egy kicsit Szentkirályi lenni xD


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke
arra ballag oreg nene


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

nem hordok bőrgatyát


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke
arra ballag oreg nene
olbeveszi, megsajnalja


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke
arra ballag oreg nene
olbeveszi, megsajnalja
hazaviszi kis hazaba


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

és utálom, ha összekeverik Bukarestet Budapesttel


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

Az utolsó! 20!


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke
arra ballag oreg nene
olbeveszi, megsajnalja
hazaviszi kis hazaba

dedelgeti, apolgatja


----------



## Cyklon (2010 Június 5)

és 1 a ráadás


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

Az Isten azért teremtette a zenét,hogy szavak nélkül tudjunk imádkozni.
John Lennon


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

erdoaljan faluszelen 
lakik az en oreg nenem
szorgalmatos, dolgos derek
tole tudom ezt a meset

ozgidacska sete suta
kitevedt az orszagutra
megbotlott egy kidolt faban
eltorott a gida laba

panaszosan sir szegenyke
arra ballag oreg nene
olbeveszi, megsajnalja
hazaviszi kis hazaba

dedelgeti, apolgatja
mintha volna edesanyja


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

most nem emlekszem a tobbire


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

q


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

w


----------



## balics (2010 Június 5)

bikicsunáj!!!!!


----------



## stamas99 (2010 Június 5)

uccso


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Sikerül???


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Gratulálok az oldal kitalálóinak!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Lassan csak összejön a dolog!


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Megvan a húsz!


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## Olivér66 (2010 Június 5)

Nem enged letölteni!


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## lonely18 (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

1


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

2


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

3


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

4


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

5


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

6


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

7


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

8


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

9


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

10


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

11


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

12


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

13


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

14


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

15


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

16


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

17


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

18


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

19


----------



## gvendre (2010 Június 5)

20


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

*567767*

5675756756757


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

ghghjfgjjfj


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

jftrutututuruuututuututiti


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

tu678979797699679767tzii96o


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

i78i7ii967i67ii7i67i


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

iizzuzuouzzizizuizizi


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

izizii7zizizizizizuiuziziziiiiiiz


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

izizi67i67i7i6r6euiljluzzolui


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

jhlghkkhkukuzkuk


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

bn v nm vmvmm


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

ghguzikuziuzououiou


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

tzuhuztitzitzizizi


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

687oo8otzoz


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

ggkjkbhjhhgkll


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

79uöu8ü9ü9ó9öóöó


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

ukj,.éolkhopkljéo


----------



## Angelika56 (2010 Június 5)

1...2


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

hfjhzfjzjgjkkjktgktg


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

gjgzjuzkuzkuzkzkk


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

t6rzfjkjktgjkgjk


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

ghfhfghjfgjgjgjkugkuhk


----------



## zolinorris (2010 Június 5)

rzuu6u5u556678i67i


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

m


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

,


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

j


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

h


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

g


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

f


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

z


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

u


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

i


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

o


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

p


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

q


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

w


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

e


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

r


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

t


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

s


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

d


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

c


----------



## sefthes (2010 Június 6)

v


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 6)

asdf


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

d


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

v


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

n


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

mm


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

j


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

u


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

január


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

február


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

március


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

április


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

május


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

június


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

július


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

augusztus


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

szeptember


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

október


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

november


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

december


----------



## anna05 (2010 Június 6)

yeah


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 6)

Az Egyéniségről

föl sem ismernék
a rólad készült képek,
ha látnák egymást
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

aaa


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

bbb


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ccc


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ddd


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

eee


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

fff


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

0


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ggg


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

1234


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

hhh


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

iii


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

jjj


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

54


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

85


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

856


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

kkk


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

gfd


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

rgd


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

lll


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

mmm


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

hr


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

nnn


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

ef


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ooo


----------



## csiga10 (2010 Június 6)

egn


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ppp


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

rrr


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

sss


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

ttt


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 6)

1:13


----------



## Heida6 (2010 Június 6)

uuu


----------



## SalsaVerde (2010 Június 6)

1:25


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## hidrox (2010 Június 6)

21


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 6)

Nem is tudom,hol tartok?Talán 9?


----------



## feroeva (2010 Június 6)

Most már 10!


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

sziasztok! köszönöm ezt a fórumot! mindenkinek szép napot kivánok!


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

dfgdfgdfg


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

jhtzhrtzrtrtrtzrtz


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

polikujzhngbfvdciukjzhtrfdvc


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

8uitrgjfkd56478zrh


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

ertfliajtfoeiahtfeait


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

56zt6zr5t5zre5ter


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

uizoi87986z7ztiug


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

oipéujpoéupjikl


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

slkjopésdfkspoédfk


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

254641351


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

wrewerwerewar


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

lkjsidlfjsdf


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

skrfjsdl


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

lopaisdujasljkdnasdjn


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

iokuhdfksjdnfsdf


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

5468574
6846584


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

4666464654564


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

7887854545jhnhgjzgtzg


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

354kujhgfds


----------



## sugarfly (2010 Június 6)

és a 21. biztos ami biztos


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Akkor először mindennképp köszönjük h ez a rész létrejött a 20 hozzászólás számára


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

mi jutott most eszembe?


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Én magam sem tudom de ez van


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Még 16 hozzászólás


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Megy ez nekem


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Ugye nem én vagyok az egyetlen aki értelmesen ír?  xD


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Remélem nem


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Mert akkor ez szégyen lesz


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

dff


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Jééé....csak most látom


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

ssdd


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

20 mp 2 hozzászólás közt


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Mire én ezzel meg leszek


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

20 másodperc alatt simán írok egy hosszabb szöveget XD


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

g


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Ez sem mindennapi xD


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Ohh....bocsi nem is mondtam?


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

A szmájlik nem maradhatnak el


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Még 4 hozzászólás


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Már csak 3 hozzászólás


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Még kettő


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Ez az uccsó előtti


----------



## beromanoo (2010 Június 6)

Köszönöm a szíves fogadtatást  Viszlát XD


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

ez egy nagyszerű oldal


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

én magyarországon élek


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

üdv magyarországról


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

a letölthető könyvek miatt tévedtem ide


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

és most a kezdeti 20 hozzászólás miatt írok


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

elsősorban ezoterika témában keresek könyveket


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

de bármi egyéb érdekel, szeretek olvasni


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

uh


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

csak egyesül tevékenykedem itt?


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

látom mégsem


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

elhúztál mellettem


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

most 16


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

18 az az mindjárt 20


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

egy híjján 20


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

ééééés traataaaaam: 20


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## botvos (2010 Június 6)

22


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

te már túllőttél a célon


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

meg van


----------



## turbobubu (2010 Június 6)

köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

én még csak 1-nél tartok..


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

hali


----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

Tavaly sokat olvasgattam a "homár"-t ott volt divat az elsőzés


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)




----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

pontosabban az első 10-be kerülés


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

vasárnap


----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

üdv mindenkienk!


----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

hoppá! kicsit elírtam


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

holnap hétfő, de rossz...


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)




----------



## zsolt965 (2010 Június 6)

de többet majd később


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

minek ez?


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)




----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

motorok, tök jóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Aldora (2010 Június 6)

haali


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

Hát akkor néhány idézet a kedvenc könyveimből:
„Ez a világ tágas hely, és neked fontos szereped van benne. Azt hiszed, mindenki boldog azzal az élettel, ami jutott neki? Azt hiszed, hogy mindenkinek hatalmában áll megválasztani a sorsát? Bocs, szivi, de ez nem így működik. Próbálod magad mellett tartani a szeretteidet, és megvívni a megnyerhető csatákat, és ez a lényeg.”


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

"Azokkal a kártyákkal kell játszanod, amit leosztottak neked, mint mindenki másnak ebben a rohadt világban."


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Én csak azt nem értem, hogy hova tűnik a fehér, amikor elolvad a hó?


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Vagy ide most mit kéne írni?


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

„Mindennel szembe tu*dunk szállni, ha esélyt adunk rá magunknak.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Vagy hogy miért nem csapta agyon Noé azt a két szúnyogot?


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

És mi lett a halakkal az özönvíz idején?


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

„Rámutattak a hibáidra, tehát ez azt jelenti, hogy törődnek veled… Mert senki sem fecsérli az idejét arra, hogy ilyen dolgokat mondjon valakinek, akivel nem törődik. És mindez csupán azért hangzott ilyen hűvösen, mert gondjuk volt rád. Kimondták ezeket a dolgokat, mert bíznak benned.”


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

„Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat.”


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

„Az idő múlik. Még ha lehetetlennek tűnik is. Még akkor is, ha a másodpercmutató minden egyes kattanása olyan fájdalmas, mint a vér lüktetése a felsebzett bőr alatt. Nem egyenletesen múlik, hanem furcsa megiramodások és hosszan tartó, üres ácsorgások követik egymást, de mégiscsak múlik.”


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

„Senki sem örül a rivaldafénynek, ha sejti, hogy perceken belül hasra fog esni.”


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

*„A leghatalmasabb és legerőteljesebb forradalmak gyakran csendben indulnak el, árnyékok közé bújva.”*


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

*„Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet.”*


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

na jóóóó...


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

asszem ennyi egyenlőre


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

és kész is


----------



## bavi (2010 Június 6)

végre


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“Ha ez élet dögunalom, nézd meg, mennyi energiát fordítasz rá! Soha sem hallod, hogy valaki azt mondaná: “Hajnalban kelek, edzem a testem, tanulok, ápolom a kapcsolataimat, teljes gőzzel dolgozom – és SEMMI JÓ nem történik az életemben.” Életünk egy energiarendszer. Ha semmi jó nem történik benne, az a te hibád. Ha majd egyszer felismered, hogy a befektetett energia alakítja a körülményeidet, akkor már nem leszel áldozat.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“Talán különös dolog ilyet mondani, de egyedül a fejlődésben, az átalakulásban és a változásban találhatjuk meg az igazi biztonságot.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.”
(*Thomas J. Watson – Az IBM alapítója*)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“A sikeres emberek egy helytelen irányba tett lépést értékes tapasztalatként élnek meg, míg a sikertelenek a rossz irányt kudarcként fogják fel.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Jeeeeeee, megvan a fele!!!!!


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

“Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.”


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Semmi sem jellemző annyira a nyelvre, mint sajátos hangzása. Olyan ez, mint a virág illata, a bor zamata, a zománc, az opál tüze. Megismerni róla a nyelvet már messziről, mikor a szót még nem is értjük. (Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Kultúrát nem lehet örökölni. Az elődök kultúrája egykettőre elpárolog, ha minden nemzedék újra meg újra meg nem szerzi magának. (Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

A zene az életnek olyan szükséglete, mint a levegő. Sokan csak akkor veszik észre, ha már nagyon hiányzik. (Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Teljes lelki élet zene nélkül nincs. Vannak a léleknek régiói, melyekbe csak a zene világít be. (Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Olyan kevesen vagyunk, hogy a műveletlenség luxusát nem engedhetjük meg magunknak. (Kodály Zoltán)


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 6)

Hát akkor megkezdem én is...


----------



## lteebee (2010 Június 6)

Béka3 írta:


> Hát akkor megkezdem én is...



Hajrá, Béka3!


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

*reg.*

a


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

*reg.2*


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

*reg.3*


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

)


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

Köszi


----------



## rkati1972 (2010 Június 6)

Köszike kiss


----------



## csakineie (2010 Június 6)

95


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

mitsütszkisszűcssóshústsütszkisszűcs


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

_Ingyom_-_bingyom tálibe_, Tutálibe tálibe


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Soha ne ígérj többet, mint amennyit képes vagy teljesíteni, de mindig nyújts többet, mint amennyit megígérsz


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a gyomrát - mondták a* bölcs* trójaiak.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Minden, amit szépnek látok, növeli lelkem világosságát. Erősebb, jobb, istenibb vagyok tőle.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Van olyan szépség, amely sokkal vonzóbb tökéletlenségében, mint teljes befejezettségében.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

A színes virágok még élénkebben ragyognak, ha néhány fehér virágot is hozzáteszünk, hogy elhatároljuk a színeket.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Nincs szebb dolog a világon, mint a holdfényben fürdő végtelen tenger és a némán ragyogó csillagokkal teleszórt mélységes égbolt.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Az, hogy hogy néz ki valaki, édes mindegy. A lényeg csupán a lélek.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Ami szép, az eltelik, és csak olyan jön helyébe, ami csúnya.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

A nő olyan, mint egy költői hasonlat – ha szép, az sem baj, hogy semmi értelme.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

De hogy szép volt, azt sosem vettem észre. Azért sírok, mert amikor fölém borulva rám vetette pillantását, láttam, hogyan tükröződik szemének mélyén az én szépségem.


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

Hát kezdjünk neki.


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

2. :d


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

írjak viccet?


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Gondolj a szépre, és széppé válik az is, amiben eddig nem láttál semmi szépet. Gondolj a jóra, és a rossz máris más értelmet nyer.


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

Szülészeten: 
- Gratulálok asszonyom, Önnek gyönyörű kislánya született. 
- Peddig nekem azt mondták, fiam lesz! 
- A francba, már megint nem a köldökzsinórt vágtam el.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Nem az arcod tetszik, hanem a kifejezés, ami rajta ül. Nem a hangod, hanem amit mondasz. Nem az, ahogy kinézel ebben a testben, hanem az, amit teszel vele. Te vagy gyönyörű.


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

Ha mindenki egyforma lenne, megszűnne a szépség.


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

A süti hazugság


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

....


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

A szemét hagytam utoljára, mert tudtam: ha egyszer belenézek, alighanem elveszítem gondolataim fonalát.


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

The cake is a lie


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Ezt a cucc jólenne pszichológus helyett...


----------



## psychoxcore (2010 Június 6)

és itt a vége


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Mindenki beírhatja a baromságait


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Ha valaki aztmondja meg kéne beszélni fussatok el


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

huu még 12


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Csak mert


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Sok ez a 20


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

álmos vagyok.....


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Bomba robbant romba dől a vár


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

hmmm


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Oké elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Mennyinél tartok?


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

....


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Szuper...


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

én mindig visszaszámolok


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Há ez lenni hihhetetlen


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Nem írja ki?


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

még van pár


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Te mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

nem vettem észre


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

igazából vagy egy fél éve már h. regisztráltam ha nem több


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Nekem Balatoni bulira kell a mennyország tourist karaoke-ba


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

ezért gondoltam h. most már ideje lenne felkukkantani


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

######################


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

az jó


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

én könyveket vadászok majd


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

És ebben a topikban mindig van valaki...


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Az sem rossz


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

legyen már vééégeeee


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

és itt...


----------



## SirMontaire (2010 Június 6)

Éééééés megvaaaaaan
Márcsak 2 nap kell :S


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

a 20.


----------



## szani25 (2010 Június 6)

remélem nekem engedi... Szia


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

na egy


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

222


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

23233


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

ez 10


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

ez 11


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

na 20


----------



## var_zol (2010 Június 6)

na csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




Köszi, de hova írjak? A Beidéz-re kattintva, vagy a Gyors üzenetekre, vagy..... mit is kell csinálni, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom?! 
Üdv:
Zsolt


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

3?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

4?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

5!


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

6!


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

7!?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

8!?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

9!?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Na, ez lenne a 10.?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Aztán: 11


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Épp egy tucat: 12


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

13.


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

214


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

15.?


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Ja, 16.


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Ez itt a 17.


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Hohó, a 18.


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Ez már majdnem a 20.!


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

És lőn...!


----------



## tarkus971 (2010 Június 6)

Pedig már 20 volt...


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)




----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

cvff


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

gdafgfgsssddggfggfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffssfgsgsfgsddssdsdgsdgsdggsdggsdggssgsdsdd


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

dgdsdsdggsdgsdgassdgasdsdsddsdggaasddgasdggasgsdgasgsddsdgsggsgsdggsgsdgsddassdgsgsdgasgsgssggsdsddsdsaddsdsdgsdgsdgsasddgdggsdgassdgdsdasdgdssdgsdsasdgsdsdg


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

01010011010001010010101010101000101001011011011110101001001010100101010100011


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

1001010101010101010101010101110101010101010110101011010001011111010010111101011010100011110101010101


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

1000101010101010101101010101011010101100100101101010110101010101011101010101kiss :4: 8)


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

011011010101010001111100011010100100110010101010011001101010101101011111100110010111101010111111100101


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

00011110011101110101010101010110110011100001010110001011101010111000101010101010011010101010101100011010101010100101


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

sjsjjjsjdjkkskamscjn coawejrmcqwrqow,rjr cmr,roprpqrpoixer,ireocierwifvkfgjrigiruisdjvifgkrejgicjvbnnncivjigjdifjidcjodijfoéwepfeiwfweowiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuruwueurueuurwieurueiuieiuiruieurieiuiufiuiueiruijjfjfjfjjjjppp


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

dfjidsfjisiddjfijsjivijjivijrrijfijijvijijijfgijerfeevv


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

09


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

08


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

vvvvv


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

07


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

06


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

05


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

04


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

vgb


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

03


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

02


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

01


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## katzoltan (2010 Június 6)

00


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaqaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## csarasz (2010 Június 6)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

*a*

a


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

*b*

b


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

*18*

18


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

kész


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

*próba*

Kukkakimppu


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Tetszik ez az oldal, de butasagnak tartom hogy csak akkor lephetek be , ha van 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

=virágcsokor


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

még kell vagy 18


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Ez lenne a legfontosabb? vagy az hogy segitsunk egymason


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Azért haladok


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Látom, más is hasonló tevékenységet folytat


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

*5


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

csak hajrá


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Fel a fejjel...


----------



## Julia* (2010 Június 6)

megvan


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

...semmi remény...


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

...ne add fel a csüggedést!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

tizenketto


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Már nincs sok hátra


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Jön a nyár is remélem


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Vakáció!!!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

remelem en is


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

mar mindenki nagyon varja koztuk en is


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

CSak még 3 vizsga is:-(


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

meg egy het, es ennek a tanevnek is vege


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Kitartást!


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Ha végre itt a nyár...


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

az meg nekem is lesz


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

...és meleg az idő...


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

...az ember strandra jár...


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

...mert azért van idő (nem is biztos, hogy így van)


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

csak arra még tanulnom is kéne


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

de sebaj


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Utolsó!!!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Valahogy igy van


----------



## venus009 (2010 Június 6)

21 hozzászólásom van, erre kiírja, hogy nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom... OMG. veletek is szórakozik?


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

KÖszönöm!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

jo neked, en meg szenvedek vagy 10-et ki magamból


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

még nem tudom, de kipróbálom


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

gratulálok!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

most már léphetsz bárhová az oldalon?


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

már unom


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Még jó hogy te fenn vagy, legalább van kinek irni


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Ha megkérhetlek, irj még vagy 5 választ, mert nem számolja ha nincs visszajelzés


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

kipróbáltad?


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Müködik?


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

Még kettő, és kész


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

És végül az utolsó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szindike (2010 Június 6)

szia..........jó bóklászást


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

És ha még most sem tudok semmit csinálni?


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

pedig már elhagytam a 20-at


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Valaki?


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

Nektek sikerült?


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

*tudjuk le azt a 20-at*

1:..:


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

2 feneketlen teknő


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

3 Te vagy az én párom


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

4 Hogy jutott eszembe ez a zagyvaság?!


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

5. Szórakozás idő milliomosoknak.


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

6.


----------



## benrek05 (2010 Június 6)

na ja


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

7. több, mint a harmada


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

nekem 8.


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

9. Hozzászólni már tudok.


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

10. ...viszont még el sem olvastam hogy működik az oldal


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Köszönöm!!!
Csilla


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

11. Elvagyok a monológommal...


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Teljes K.O.
Fogalmam sincs mit csináljak.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

O.k.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Tök szuper.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Na gyerünk!


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

12. Ha-ha ez a megtévesztés, 13.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Haladok.


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

14. Használható filetípusok: avi bmp djvu doc exe gif jar jpe jpeg jpg m4a mid mp3 mp4 mpeg nth pdf png pps psd rar sis txt wma


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Jó lesz!!!


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Lassú a gép!


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Na jó, kicsit unalmas!


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

15. Látom más is halad.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Sehol senki!


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Nem vagyok egyedül, de jó!


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

16. Húzzunk bele..


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

c


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Már 12.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

d


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

13.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

e


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

17. Rövidebbre kell fognom.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

14.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

f


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

18.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

Nekem is.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

g


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

19.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

16.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

h


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

17.


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

18.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

egyszer


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

20.:00:


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

19.


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

kétszer


----------



## jazzz1 (2010 Június 6)

20. Feladom!!!!


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

háromszor


----------



## szatt (2010 Június 6)

21. Mit csináljak, annyira belejöttem...:razz:


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

négyszer


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

ötször..............


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

hatszor


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

hétszer


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

nyolcszor


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

kilencszer


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

tízszer


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

tizenegyszer


----------



## rudiszandra94 (2010 Június 6)

tizenkétszer


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

Helló


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

most kezdem:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

1. üzi:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:d


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:4:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

kiss


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:34:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:11:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:222::222:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:8


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:shock:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:0:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:cry:


----------



## Tigrien (2010 Június 6)

:444:


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)




----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)




----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## szrebak (2010 Június 6)




----------



## meszijani (2010 Június 6)




----------



## szrebak (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

c


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

d


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

e


----------



## barnóka (2010 Június 6)

f


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Buddha:* 
Az élet szenvedés. 
Amíg elménk telítve van vágyainkkal, az élvezetek iránti sóvárgással, addig csak szenvedés lehet a sorsunk, mert minden élvezet mögött ott leselkedik a büntetés. 
A gyűlöletnek csak a szeretet vethet véget.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Arisztotelész:* 
A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék. 
Úgy gondolkodj, mint a bölcs, de úgy beszélj, mint az egyszerű emberek.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Élet ünnepnapok nélkül, hosszú út vendégfogadók nélkül.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Hésziodosz:* 
Az ínség örök vendég annál, aki tétlen.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Pál apostol* zseniális megfogalmazása szerint: 
A hit a remélt dolgok bizonyosságként való megélése.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Pinarius Rufus:* 
Ki mint vet, úgy arat.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Alkman:* 
Tapasztalat a bölcsesség kezdete.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Cicero:* 
Az elme betegségei sokkal pusztítóbbak, mint a test betegségei.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Livius:* 
A késedelem veszedelem.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

*Phaedrusz:* 
Király se lennék ott, ahol nem vagyok szabad.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Soktól kell félnie annak, akitől sokan félnek.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Kedves a tövis is, ha mellette a rózsa.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

A szalmafedél ugyanúgy megvédi az embert, mint az aranyos tető.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

A lovat nem teszi jobbá az aranyos kantár.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Az igazság beszéde egyszerű.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

A derűre ború jön, a borúra meg derű.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

A gyógyulni akarás a gyógyulás része.


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 6)

Remélem tetszettek az idézetek! Örülök, hogy van ilyen oldal, mert hasznos dolgokat lehet olvasni!
Köszönöm!


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

aaaaaa


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

wwwww


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

:11:


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

méééééégggg egy kicsi


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

még kevesebbb


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

áááááááá


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

:77:

Mindeknkinek aki ma tartja


----------



## Picsek (2010 Június 6)

nagyon köszi


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

ez el fog tartani egy ideig 6


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Sziasztok nekem Június 10.-én lesz a születésnapom.Már csak 3 nap


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Tanácsom hogy tanuljatok meg számolni 18-ig


----------



## Slyom (2010 Június 6)

grat ákos 20 at last


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

de az olvasás is fontos.


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

a Media Mark jó hely mert hülye azért nem vagyok


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Írjatok musical darabokat. Akinek jó a fantáziája lásson hozzá. Hidd el megéri.


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

már nem tok mit írni de mindjárt írok valamit


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Nem sokára nyár vége az iskolának


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Használjátok ki a nyarat


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Éljen a Counter-Strike 1.6 és a Call Of Duty Nyári szezonja


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

ezek nagyon király játékok


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

na már csak 7 kommentet kell írnom


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

már csak 6 kell írnom és tölthetek lefele


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

amúgy olyan hülyeség ez a szabály ha valaki nagyon akar írni az úgy is írni fog


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

mindegy ha már muszáj írnom akkor írni fogok ide mert most megszerettem írni


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Akinek ma van a születésnapja vagy a közeljövőben lesz annak nagyon sok Boldog Születésnapot kívánok!


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Akinek ma van a névnapja annak nagyon sok *Boldog névnapot kívánok*!


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Genya az előzőbe vastag betűvel írtam nem tudom hogy hogy csináltam.


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Éssssssssssssssssssssss megvan.


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

na most mivan miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

kika hova más hova


----------



## msakos (2010 Június 6)

Már 23 kommentem van ezzel 24 és még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*1*

1


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*2*

2


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*3*

3


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*4*

4


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*5*

5


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*6*

6


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*7*

7


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*8*

8


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*9*

9


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*10*

10


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*11*

11


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

Ez tényleg szuper


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*12*

12


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*13*

13


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

Xd


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*14*

14


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

*15*

15


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

c


----------



## Borka73 (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

d


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

e


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

f


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

g


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

h


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

i


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

j


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

k


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

l


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

m


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

n


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

o


----------



## animelány (2010 Június 6)

p


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

őszintén szólva,


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

nem igazán


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

jut eszembe


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

semmi értelmes


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

hozzászólás.


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

ez már


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

a 7. hsz


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

8.


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

9.


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

nem túl kreatív


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

11.


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

12.


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a segítséget!kiss


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

77


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

ez szerencsétlen szám lenne


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

jé, vki más is ír


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

sziaszok!


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

14?


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

nekem szerencsés a 7-es szám!


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

elszámoltam


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

7? az nem rossz


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

miért a 14?


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

na. 18.


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

azt hittem, a 14. hsz-em jön, de nem voltam biztos benne


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

éééééééééééés 20!


----------



## rsharpe (2010 Június 6)

becsszó, majd alkalmilag írok normális hozzászólásokat is


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

nekem még sok kell...


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

ügyi vagy!


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

én is próbálok majd..


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

még írkálok


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

majdcsak


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

874


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

valaki..


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

oik467


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

365 nap


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

456zh


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

szép estét!


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

jó pihit.


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

hopp


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

megy ez!


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

ésssss....


----------



## Lezaia (2010 Június 6)

ez az!!!!!


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

Hello!

Friss reges vagyok.


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

Nem tudom, hogy miért jó a 20-as korlát.


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

na ez így már egész egyszerű


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

18


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

17


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

16


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

15


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

14


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

13


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

12


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

11


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

10:-x


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

9:twisted:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

8:33:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

7:!:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

6


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

5


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

4:cry:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

3:fuck:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

2kiss


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

1:444:


----------



## LPeee (2010 Június 6)

*reg*

0:razz:


----------



## adrichicken (2010 Június 6)

és ha megvan a 20, mért nem megy???


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Sírtam én oly sokat,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Már elrejtem az álmomat.


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Te mindig csak hazudtál nekem,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Úgy érzem én, nem volt szerelem!


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Látom még az arcodat,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

ilyenkor a szívem megszakad,


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Többé már nem sírok utánad, a szívedért,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Hiába sírtam én, csak kár a könnyekért!


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Ne mondd, hogy fáj,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Hisz eldobtál!


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Szívemtől mindent megtagadtál!


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Sírtam én oly sokat,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

mert hallom még a hangodat,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

És könnyes szemmel arra gondolok,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Nélküled én élni hogy fogok?


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

Látom még az arcodat,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

lyenkor a szívem megszakad,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

S könnyes szemmel arra gondolok,


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

szép vers volt


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

remélem elértem a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

1


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

4


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

6


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

ó jaj jaj


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

nekem nem jött be


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

11


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

bár nem ismerem a verset


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

12


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

13


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

de ily gondolatok után


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

14


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

s szavad járása mámorán


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

15


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

s cseng fülembe dallam


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

16


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

és már el ia akadtam


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

17


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

18


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

de szívem megremeg


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

19


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

s tarkóm megrebeg


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

20


----------



## ayrton (2010 Június 6)

+1


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

ám ekkor jő a sárkány


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

s pőre bőre hátán


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

miközben már itt az ellenfél


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

hisz ő semmitől nem fél


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

megküzd s harcol ingatag


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

de vára mégis ily hallgatag


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

már nem fog neten küzdeni


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

s utána álmodni


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

már közeleg közeleg


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

mindjárt itt


----------



## bartokreka (2010 Június 6)

hát itt a vég...


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

a


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

b


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

és még kicsit


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

c


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

f


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

g


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

meg még


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

h


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

i


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

még egy


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

j


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

k


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

l


----------



## Timcsi44 (2010 Június 6)

talán még


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

n


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

mi van nem gyulik?


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

na te is ezt a buta feltetelt probalod elerni?


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

talann ma meg is lesz


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

enyi kin


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

meg varjak is


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

2


----------



## cocet (2010 Június 6)

jee


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

Látom,itt van a legtöbb oldal a fórumok közül


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

hát ugye nem véletlen


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

Az a baj,a 48óra ettől még nem telik el


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

Itt aztán lehet türelmet tanulni...


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

Nem véletlen


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

A cél lebegjen a szemünk előtt


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

10


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

9


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

8


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

7


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

5


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

hú a 6 kimaradt


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

akkor most a 4


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

3


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

ezt háromszor kell,mert úgy lesz 20 3


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

hjkhkhk


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

tehát mondom 3


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

muhaha nagyon kéne a moldova könyv


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

ó,de jó,nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

hjfthjdzruhghjfjfj


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

hjdjdfjdfjhfdfdgh


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

kettő jön 2


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

miért pont 20 hozzászólás??


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

és 1!!!!!!juhhhé


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

na mindegy előbb utóbb meglesz


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

neked megvan?


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

ezt találták ki,de így semmi értelme szerintem


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

ló


----------



## Szofi13 (2010 Június 6)

már igen páááá


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

macska


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

kecske


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

kutyámajom


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

lóbéka


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

szőrbéka


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

lompibéka


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

kakukk


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

tojás


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

sárkány


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

csíbor


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

tökmöc


----------



## Juliusx (2010 Június 6)

gihuio


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Schatti (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## bakolajos76 (2010 Június 7)

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Főnök: az a valaki, aki késik, amikor korán beérsz a munkába, és korán jön, amikor késel.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

A műszaki emberek, csak hogy fontosságukat és hasznosságukat bebizonyítsák, szeretik eltúlozni a munka tartamát.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Egy jó távcső ezerszeresére tud felnagyítani egy sztárt, de egy jó újságíró még ezen is túltesz.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Ahol egyszer sas voltál, oda ne menj vissza verébnek.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Az ember természetesen sokszor nyerni akar, de néha közbejönnek dolgok, amiket utólag már nem tudsz megváltoztatni. Ez történik a technikai sportokban is.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Szerencse és Siker bennünk vannak. Kell, hogy tartsuk őket: erősen, mélyen. Mihelyt itt benn valami kezd lazulni, engedni, kifáradni, tüstént minden felszabadul körülöttünk, ellenáll, szembeszáll, kivonja magát befolyásunk alól... Akkor jön egyik a másik után, vereség vereségre következik, a az ember elkészül.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Az ember olyan fiatal, vagy öreg, amilyennek érzi magát. És ha megjön az óhajtott jó, megkésve, nehézkesen, akkor mindazzal a kicsinyes, zavaró, bosszantó kísérettel jön, a valóság minden sarával, amivel a képzelet nem számolt, és ami az embert ingerli.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Az ember nem folytat olyan életet, amelyet még maga előtt sem mer védelmezni!


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

A legényéletnek van valami mellékíze, ami elszigeteltségre és ténfergésre emlékeztet.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Mily kicsinyes a hiúság, ha az ember festi a haját.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Nem szabad olyan igazságot leírni vagy tanítani, amely netán ellenkezik a dolgok jelenlegi rendjével.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Hal mindennap van, de fogás nincs mindennap.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Szívünknek időt kell hagyni, s eszünket nyitva kell tartani oly tapasztalt emberek tanácsai előtt, akik okos tervvel gondoskodnak szerencsénkről.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Ha az ember idegenek közt van, akkor igyekszik a legelőnyösebb oldaláról mutatkozni, meggondolja, mit mond, és tetszeni akar.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Ha az emberi értelem akarja, hogy erősebb legyen a sorsszerűségnél, akkor már erősebb is.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Ha valakinek van fantáziája, az nem azt jelenti, hogy képes kiagyalni valamit, hanem azt, hogy képes a létező dolgokból létrehozni valamit.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy.


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## tomyka79 (2010 Június 7)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Adfűqjdoqhfqéiebfqéirfgv 10


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

gabithu írta:


> Adfűqjdoqhfqéiebfqéirfgv 10


 sadhÉUH áihSŰ


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

ddnjűpjűdű űapDJ OASŰDŰ CIAHFQJ FŰPU ŰQJD JQWUD JŰQPuddj qűwpdu


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Zárlatos kábelér kimérése
Szigetelési ellenállás méréssel határozható meg. Meg kell mérni a kábel-erek a földhöz képesti és egymáshoz képesti szigetelési ellenállását.
Szakadt kábelér kimérése
Folytonossági méréssel határozható meg. A kábel egyik végén az összes eret rövidre kell zárni és le kell földelni. A kábel szabad végéről hurokellenállásokat kell mérni az összes kábelér és a föld által képzett hurokban, valamint az erek alkotta hurokban. A mért értékek összehasonlításából megállapítható a szakadás ténye.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Hibahely kezelés*
A hiba jellegének meghatározása után kerülhet sor a hiba helyének méréssel történő előzetes meghatározására.
A hibahely kezelése (azaz a hibahelyi ellenállás megfelelő csökkentésére) kiégetési eljárást alkalmaznak. A kiégetés során az eredetileg nagy rezisztenciájú sönthibát kis rezisztenciájúvá alakítják.
A kezelés célja, hogy a hibahelyen a szigetelőanyag égetése által szénhíd alakuljon ki. Ez a szénhíd az impulzus visszaverődéses módszer esetében alkalmazott néhány W teljesítmény hatására épen marad, azonban lökőfeszültség hatására a híd felszakad, így a hibahelyen átütések lépnek fel, ami lehetőséget ad akusztikus vizsgálatokra.

A kidolgozott tételek közül a 39. és talán a 42. is ide tartozik.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*1. AZ ALAPOZÁS TERVEZÉSE *
- előmunkálatok (tereprendezés, talajvizsgálatok)
- az alap statikai számítása, ellenőrzése
Az alapozások méretezésének elő lépése, hogy a talajvizsgálat adataiból a _talaj határfeszültségét _meghatározzuk.* ↓*
a talajban ébredő legnagyobb feszültség, amely a legnagyobb igénybevételkor a vizsgált felületén a számítás szerint keletkezik
a.) szemcsés talajok esetén:
 (N/cm2)
ahol: C1 – mélységi tényező
C2 – alaki tényező
 - alapigénybevétel, a határfeszültség alapértéke


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Az alap statikai számítása:
A támaszkodó felületek helyzete szerint lehet befogott és súlyalapról beszélni.
A két alaptípusnál a számítási módszer különböző, de az alappal szembeni követelmény ugyanaz:
Az oszlopra háruló erők (oszlop önsúlya, talajnyomás stb…) következtében az alap egyik szerkezeti részében se ébredjenek nagyobb feszültségek, mint amekkorák a szerkezeti részeknek a biztonsági tényezővel osztott határfeszültségei.
_Pl. a súlyalap esetén a számítás:_
A sarokfeszültség számítása (a táblázatból kiolvasható k Pohl tényezőt az átlagos talpfeszültséggel megszorozzuk):


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

A méretezés első lépése az oszlopra háruló terhek meghatározása.
A terhelés csoportosítása:
- rendes terhelés (minden oszlopra méretezni kell),
- rendkívüli terhelés (csak a nagyfeszültségű vezeték oszlopait kell méretezni)


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Az oszlopra háruló erőhatások számításakor a szomszédos oszlopközben a vezetőkre ható erők felét kell a vizsgált oszlopra hatónak tekinteni.
Méretezésnél a következő terheket kell figyelembe venni:
1. Állandó terhek:
- oszlopszerkezet önsúlya,
- oszlopra felszerelt elemek súlya,
- vezetők pótteher nélküli súlya.
2. Változó terhek:
- vezetőhúzások vízszintes irányú összetevője,
- pótteher,
- szélteher,
- szerelők és szerszámaik súlya.
3. Járulékos terhek:
- Mindazon hatások, amelyek még az oszlop teherbíró-képességét számottevő mértékben befolyásolják (pl. hőmérsékletingadozás hatásai)
Bármely szerkezeti rész igénybevétele:


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

szigetelők méretezése villamos és mechanikai igénybevételre történik. Villamos szempontból megköveteljük, hogy a szigetelő a vezetéken üzemszerűen fellépő feszültséget a legkedvezőtlenebb üzemi viszonyok között is kiállja. 
A szigetelőt úgy kell kiválasztani, hogy nedves átíelő feszültsége nagyobb legyen, mint a Uátívelő nedves>1,05(2Un+10) kV,ahol Un – a vezeték névleges feszültsége. 
Azonban ha a vezeték olyan vidéken halad keresztül, ahol különleges légköri viszonyok uralkodnak, az átívelés biztonságát különleges alakú szigetelők használatával a megfelelő mértékre szükséges megnövelni.
Szilárdsági szempontból a szigetelők törőerejét kell a ráháruló erőkkel összevetni.
- taróoszlopra szerelt állószigetelők esetében a mértékadó pótteherre terhelt vezető, vagy a szélnyomással terhelt pótteher nélküli vezető háromszoros biztonsággal számolt terhelőerejének kell kisebbnek lennie, a szigetelő törőerő képességénél.
- Tartóoszlopra szerelt függőszigetelők esetében a biztonsági tényező négyszeres, és figyelembe kell venni a szigetelőlánc és a szerelvény súlyát is.
- Feszítő jellegű állószigetelő törőerő középértéke nagyobb kell hogy legyen a ráfeszített vezető üzemi legnagyobb vezetékhúzása háromszorosánál.
- Egyszeres feszítőlánc esetében a biztonsági tényező négyszeres kell legyen.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Gyűjtősínméretezés*

*Új gyűjtősín méretezésekor általában az üzemi és a zárlati melegedés alapján választják meg a sín keresztmetszetét, majd a fázistávolságot a megengedett legkisebb fázistávolságra vagy annál valamivel nagyobb értékre veszik fel, és ennek alapján a keresztmetszeti tényezők figyelembevételével meghatározzák a sín mechanikai feszültségét. Utolsó lépésként önrezgésszámra kell ellenőrizni. Nem kielégítő eredmény esetén a fázistávolságot, vagy *


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*sínprofilt, esetleg mindkettőt meg kell változtatni.*

*Zárlati áram erőhatásának számításakor a gyűjtősíneket párhuzamos végtelen hosszú áramvezetőnek tételezzük fel. Számításkor a lehetséges legnagyobb erőhatást akarjuk meghatározni, ezért a zárlati áram csúcsértékét kell behelyettesíteni.*
*Egysíkú elrendezésnél a sínre ható legnagyobb erő:*


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*A zárlati erőhatás a gyűjtősínt a mechanikából ismert egyenletesen megoszló terhelésként támadja. Az erő a gyűjtősínek síkjában lép fel és a síneket hajlításra veszi igénybe.*
*A legnagyobb hajlítónyomaték:  (Nm).*

*Zárlatkor a gyűjtősínben a legnagyobb nyomaték helyén fellépő mechanikai feszültség (hajlító-igénybevétel:*
* (N/m2) *


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*ahol: E – rugalmassági tényező*
*I - a sínidom tehetetlenségi nyomatéka*
*S – a sín egységnyi hosszának a súlya.*
*A gyakorlat számára elegendő, ha az így kiszámított önrezgésszám nem esik 40-60, és 90-110 közé.*


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Kapcsoló-berendezések készülékeinek kiválasztása*

A kapcsoló-berendezések kiválasztása szempontjából általános és alapvető műszaki jellemzőik vannak: feszültség, a hálózati frekvencia, az áram és a zárlatbiztonság. A kiválasztásnál kielégítő az a követelmény, hogy a tényleges igénybevétel értékei számszerűleg kisebbek legyenek a névlegeseknél.
A berendezést úgy kell méretezni, hogy az üzemi és a zárlati áramok az üzemben előforduló legkedvezőtlenebb esetben se okozhassák az alkatelemek tönkremenetelét.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Termikus szilárdság:
A termikus igénybevétel hatására a berendezés, készülék egyik részének melegedése sem lépheti túl a szabványban rögzített határhőmérsékletet.
A termikus szilárdságra történő méretezés, ill. ellenőrzés alapösszefüggése:
.
Iterm – termikus határáram: a zárlati áram effektív értékének azon legnagyobb értéke, amellyel a készülék a termikus időhatárnak megfelelő időtartamon át károsodásmentesen igénybe vehető anélkül, hogy a melegedés túllépné a megengedett mértéket
tterm – a legnagyobb zárlati időtartam, ameddig a készülék a termikus határáramot meghibásodás nélkül vezetni képes


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

Dinamikus szilárdságra történő méretezés:
Zárlati csúcsáramra történik: 
A dinamikus határáram az a legnagyobb csúcsáram, amellyel a készülék egy alkalommal mechanikai meghibásodás nélkül igénybe vehető.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Érintésvédelmi törpefeszültség alkalmazása*
A törpefeszültség (ELV) ® váltakozó áram esetén 50 V-nál, egyenáram esetén 120 V-nál nem nagyobb névleges feszültség.
A közvetett, ill. a közvetlen érintés elleni védelmet a SELV (biztonsági törpefeszültség), azaz az érintésvédelmi törpefeszültség földeletlen kialakításával, ill. PELV (védelmi törpefeszültség), azaz az érintésvédelmi törpefeszültség földelt kialakításával lehet megvalósítani.
*Az év-i törpefeszültség SELV és PELV típusú kialakításánál biztosítani kell, hogy feszültségáthatolás ne történhessen.*


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Korlátozott zárlati teljesítményű áramkörök alkalmazása*

Ez a védelmi mód olyan megoldás, amelynél az áramkörbe iktatott soros impedancia olyan kis értékre korlátozza az áramkör kimenő zárlati teljesítményét, hogy áramerőssége az emberre veszélytelennek tekinthető. Ilyenek:
- gyújtószikramentes áramkörből táplált berendezések /robbanásbiztos áramkörök/(Ex jelöléssel) ® ezekben a gyártmányokban olyan kis energia van, hogy nem veszélyes az életre
- információátviteli berendezések KIVÉTEL!: ha valamelyik kapcson piros villámjel található


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Védelem II. év. Osztályú szerkezetek használatával vagy azzal egyenértékű elszigeteléssel*
Az a rendeltetése, hogy az alapszigetelés hibája esetén egy további kiegészítő szigetelés segítségével megakadályozza az életveszélyes feszültség megjelenését a villamos szerkezet ember által megérinthető részein.
Jele:
- 0. év. osztályú ® az a gyártmány, amely nem törpefeszültségű, s érinthető burkolata nincs védővezető csatlakozásra alkalmas szerkezettel ellátva, s az aktív részektől nincs mindenütt kettős v. megerősített szigeteléssel ellátva.
- I. év. osztályú ® az a gyártmány, amelynek teste alapszigeteléssel van az aktív részektől elválasztva, és a villamosan összefüggő fémteste védővezető csatlakoztatására alkalmas szerkezettel van ellátva.
- II. év. osztályú ® az a gyártmány, amelynek érinthető burkolata kettős vagy megerősített szigeteléssel van az aktív részektől elválasztva.
- III. év. osztályú ® az a gyártmány, amelyben az áramütés elleni védelem érintésvédelmi törpefeszültségen (PELV vagy SELV) alapul, és benne sem állítanak elő a törpefeszültségnél nagyobb feszültséget.


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

*Környezet elszigetelése*
A testzárlatos villamos szerkezetek testének érintése nem okoz áramütést, ha az azt megérinítő személy nem kerül az áramkörbe.
*A környezet elszigetelése:*
- a padlót szigetelőanyaggal burkoljuk, elszigetelve magunkat a földpotenciáltól
- megakadályozzuk két eltérő potenciálú rész egyidejű érintését
Az egyidejű érintés megakadályozása történhet:
- egymástól megfelelő távolságra helyezéssel,
- vagy lehetőleg szigetelőanyagból készült hajlékony védőakadályok alkalmazásával,
idegen vezetőképes részek elszigetelésével


----------



## gabithu (2010 Június 7)

500 V-nál kisebb feszültségű elválasztott áramkört mind a táplálástól mind a földtől független potenciálon alakítjuk ki, így az alapszigetelés esetleges meghibásodásakor mind a test, mind a testet megérintő személy, mind a föld hibapotenciálra kerül, és így nem alakul ki áramkör, hibaáram nem folyik.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

köszi


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Ez a védelmi mód olyan megoldás, amelynél az áramkörbe iktatott soros impedancia olyan kis értékre korlátozza az áramkör kimenő zárlati teljesítményét, hogy áramerőssége az emberre veszélytelennek tekinthető. Ilyenek:
- gyújtószikramentes áramkörből táplált berendezések /robbanásbiztos áramkörök/(Ex jelöléssel) ® ezekben a gyártmányokban olyan kis energia van, hogy nem veszélyes az életre
- információátviteli berendezések KIVÉTEL!: ha valamelyik kapcson piros villámjel található


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Az elmúlt 25 évben az addiktológiában szemléleti fordulat történt (Gerevich, 2000a). Az új kutatások tükrében kibővült az addikció spektruma. A nyolcvanas évek második felében megfogalmazott WHO-definíció értelmében nincs szükség kémiai anyag jelenlétére az addiktív kórképekben ahhoz, hogy a diagnózist fel lehessen állítani (Bácskai, Gerevich, Lévai, 1990).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A mai felfogás szerint az addiktív spektrum különféle kémiai és viselkedéses addikciókat ölel fel (Németh, 1994). Az addikciók alapvetően kétfélék lehetnek. A kémiai szerek okozta függőséget kémiai addikciónak nevezzük. A függőségek másik csoportját a viselkedési addikciók adják, ahol szintén tapasztalható a viselkedés ciklikussága, kényszeressége és impulzivitása, de nincs jelen a kémiai szer az addiktív viselkedésben (Demetrovics, 2007a).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A jelenlegi diagnosztikus kritériumrendszerek pszichoaktív szerekkel kapcsolatos zavarokat és kóros szokásokat, impulzuskontroll zavarokat különböztetnek meg (DSM-IV, 2001; BNO-10, 2002). A két típusú addikciót közös jellegzetességek kötik össze. Gerevich (1995) alapján az addiktív ciklus jellemzői: az ismételt késztetés egy viselkedési sztereotípia véghezvitelére, ahol az egyes komponensek meghatározott szekvenciát követnek.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A viselkedéssor befejezéséig nő az egyén belső feszültsége. A viselkedéssor befejezésekor átmeneti és gyors feszültségcsökkenés következik be – ez közvetlen viselkedés-megerősítésként szerepel, ami a legfontosabb tényező e viselkedésformák fennmaradásában. Valamint a késztetés fokozatosan visszatér (napok, órák alatt), miközben az egyén negatív következményeket él át.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Ezek a negatív következmények lehetnek fizikaiak, társasak, vagy az önértékeléssel kapcsolatosak. A következmény az ismétlési kényszer, az addiktív ciklus ismételt elindulása. Jellemző a kompulzivitás, a kontrollvesztés valamint a viselkedés ön- és környezetet károsító volta. A függőségek terápiás folyamatában, továbbá a relapszus jelenségében is hasonló jellegzetességeket fedezhetünk fel. Az addikcióváltás illetve az addikciók halmozott megjelenése szintén jelzi e kórképek közös eredetét (Rácz, 2001, 1999; Buda, 1995; Marks, 1990).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Az addiktológiai szemlélet a fent említett tünetbeli hasonlóságok miatt ma közös keretben értelmezi a pszichoaktív szer dependenciát, a játék- és munkaszenvedélyt, a szex-addikciókat, parafíliákat, egyes étkezési zavarokat, a video-, számítógép- és Internet-függőséget, a mozgásaddikciót, a vásárlási kényszert, a kleptomániát, a piromániát és a társfüggőséget (Németh és Gerevich, 2000; Rácz, 1999).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A biokémiai kutatások arra összpontosítottak, hogyan befolyásolják a pszichoaktív szerek az agyi neurotranszmitter-rendszereket. Az eredmények arra utalnak, hogy a különböző drogok, bár eltérő agyi rendszereken keresztül, de a dopaminerg-rendszerre fejtik ki a hatásukat. A legújabb vizsgálatok szerint a drogok a ventrális tegmentális terület és a nucleus accubens között elhelyezkedő területet stimulálják (Comer, 2000). Ez nem meglepő, hisz ennek a rendszernek alapvető szerepe van a középagyi jutalmazó körben (Demetrovics, 2002).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Olds és Milner (1954) kutatási eredményei szerint léteznek az agyban olyan magcsoportok, melyek aktivációja emocionálisan pozitív, jutalmazó, valamint emocionálisan negatív, vagyis büntető hatású. A meghatározott terület ingerlésével az adott viselkedés közvetlenül megerősítést nyer, így az állat öningerlésre kondícionálható. Ezt a területet „örömközpontnak” nevezik és három agyi rendszert foglal magába: a GABA-, opiát- és dopaminerg-rendszert (Koob, 1992).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

E jutalmazási mechanizmusban központi szerepet játszik a mezolimbikus és elsősorban a nucleus accumbens területén bekövetkező dopamin felszabadulás, melyet további neurotranszmitterek (szerotonin, endogén opioidok, GABA) felszabadulása illetve gátlása és egyéb agyi területek (hypothalamus, substancia nigra) aktivációja egészít ki. A D2 dopamin-receptorok diszfunkciója addiktív, impulzív és kényszeres viselkedésekhez vezethet, akárcsak súlyos alkoholizmushoz, kokain, heroin, marihuána használathoz, patológiás játékhoz, szexfüggőséghez, antiszociális viselkedéshez, melyeket összefoglalóan jutalomhiányos szindrómáknak tekintünk (Blum és mtsai, 2000; Comings, 2000; Blum és mtsai, 1996).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A drogtoleranciát és a megvonásos tüneteket a kutatók azzal magyarázzák, hogy rendszeres droghasználat esetén a szervezet saját neurotranszmitter-termelése csökken. A drogok mintegy helyettesítik ezeknek a vegyületeknek a hatását az agyban. Ahogy a termelés csökkenésével egyre kevesebb saját neurotranszmitter képződik, a drogfogyasztó egyre nagyobb mennyiséget fog az adott drogból magához venni, kialakul a drogtolerancia jelensége (Comer, 2000). További érdekes eredmény, miszerint a drogfüggők gyakran jutalmi deficit szindrómában szenvednek, azaz a jutalomközpontjukat egyszerű, hétköznapi események nem tudják izgalomba hozni (Comer, 2000).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A neurobiológi mai kulcskoncepciója tehát az, hogy a kémiai addikció egy állapot, amelyben a lét- és fajfenntartáshoz szükséges természetes eredetű jutalomforrásokhoz képes egy kémiai anyag sokkal hatásosabb jutalomforrásként szerepel (Koob és Le Moal, 2008). Ez az állapot adaptációk sorozatás váltja ki a jutalommal, a motivációval, a memóriával és a kognitív kontrollal kapcsolatos agyterületeken a neuronhálózatok kapcsolatrendszereiben (Katona, 2007).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A farmakológiai hatás mellett azt is sokat vizsgálták, milyen genetikai háttér hajlamosít a drogabúzusra, van-e az addikcióért felelős gén. Úgy tűnik, az örökbefogadásos és ikerkutatások sikerrel jártak. Mind Cadoret és mtsai (1986), mind Grove és mtsai (1990) által végzett vizsgálatok ki tudtak mutatni kapcsolatot a biológiai szülők és a gyermekeik drogfogyasztása és antiszociális személyiségzavara között. Más kutatók pedig már a felelős gént is megtalálni vélik. Blum és mtsai (1990) szerint az ún. dopamin-2 receptorgén felelős az addikció kialakulásáért.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Lions és mtsai (1997) és Kaprio és mtsai (2002) ikervizsgálatai is alátámasztották a genetikai tényezők szerepét és hangsúlyozzák a genetikai tényezők és környezet interakciójának jelentőségét. Továbbá Lynskey és mtsai (2002) arra jutottak, hogy a kannabisz függőség kialakulására a férfiak magasabb genetikai rizikóval rendelkeznek.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Összességében tehát megfogalmazhatjuk, hogy a drogélményt az adott szer farmakológiai jellemzői határozzák meg, az addikció pedig a szer addikciós potenciáljának és a személy genetikai hajlamának függvényében alakul ki (Pajkossy, 2005).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Hasonlóan más viselkedésekhez, az addiktív magatartás is szociális és kulturális kontextusban jelenik meg, társadalmi szinten az addikciók nagy részét deviáns viselkedésformának tartjuk (Rácz, 1988).


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A funkcionalista elméletek abból indulnak ki, hogy valamennyi társadalmi folyamatnak meghatározott funkciója van egy társadalomban, így a deviancia is a társadalom működésének szükséges velejárója (Pikó, 2007). Durkheim (1996) úgy tekint a devianciája, mint ami biztosítja a társadalmi feszültségek oldását. A normanélküliség, anómia az, ami leginkább hajlamosít a deviáns magatartásra. A normanélküliséget átmenetinek tekintette, ami olyan helyzetet jelöl, amikor a régi társadalmi normák már nem érvényesek, az újak viszont még nem alakultak ki.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

Merton (1980) szintén alkalmazza az anómia fogalmát, de szerinte az anómia tartósan is jelen lehet a társadalomban. Nézete szerint akkor alakul ki anómia, ha a társadalom tagjai nem képesek a társadalom által preferált célokat a megengedett eszközökkel elérni. Elméletében a társadalmi struktúrához való alkalmazkodás következő módjait állapította meg: újítás, ritualizmus, visszahúzódás és lázadás. A szerfogyasztást a legritkább típus, a visszahúzódás kategóriájába sorolta, amely alatt a társadalom által elfogadott célok (pl. társadalmi státusz), és a célhoz vezető eszközök (pl. munka) elutasítását érti. A visszahúzódás oka, hogy a személy számára elérhetetlenek azok a megengedett eszközök, amelyekkel megvalósíthatná céljait, így elmenekül a társadalom követelményei elől – elutasítva a célokat és az eszközöket is, izolálttá válik.


----------



## Nadnor (2010 Június 7)

A különféle típusú devianciák esetében egyaránt megfigyelhető a szocializációs folyamat sikertelensége, elakadása, nyomában a személyiség integrációjának hiánya, zavara. A kultúra nem csak a normáknak megfelelő viselkedést, hanem a deviációkra vonatkozóan is tartalmaz előírásokat. Valamint a kultúrán belüli inkonzisztenciák meghatározzák a kultúra által kínált célok és eszközök összeférhetetlenségeit, melyek tartalmazzák a kultúra sajátos potenciáját a saját devianciaféleségeinek kitermelésére. Eszerint a devianciák közös gyökerekkel rendelkeznek, s e kezdeti fázisból alakul ki számos tényező hatására valamely konkrét (Kolozsi, 1998), vagy akár többféle viselkedészavar is, hiszen pl. a drogfogyasztás esetében a társadalmi deviancia különböző formái (bűnözés, öngyilkosság, prostitúció, stb.) gyakran halmozottan jelennek meg (Gerevich, 1983).


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

majd


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

linkelek


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

én


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

is


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

könyveket


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

a gyűjteményemből


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## goger83 (2010 Június 7)

a 20 hsz után meg kell várni a 2 napot? mert elértem de még mindig nem tudok leszedni semmit  pm-be üzenjen vki legyen szíves


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

Sok a 20


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

Naigen


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

A "Köszönöm" nem számit?


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## zoltan196 (2010 Június 7)

Üdvözlöm a fórumlakókat.


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## zoltan196 (2010 Június 7)

Jó időtöltést mindenkinek.


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

:33:


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

44bhg6


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

fsfdfsfdsfsfsf


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

fgdfgdgdf


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

**

köszi ez egy jó ötlet, hogy ide írjak. mindjárt összegyűlik.


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

gsgsdgsgsg


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

4232423423


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

*temp mappák tisztítása*

TFC-Cleaner


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

rwere


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

kitörli az összes temp mappába ideiglenes fájlokat az összes felhasználói fiókba,a böngészők temp tartalmat ,Opera,IE,java,FF,Chrome,


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Kitakarítja:
az Adminisztrátor,All Users LocalService,NetworkService,és egyéb lóg fájlokat a felhasználó mappákat is.


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

ewerrwerw


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Kitakarítja windows Temp mappát,valamint ellenőrzi Tmp fájlokat gyökér mappában a windows,és a system32 mappában


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

jó ez a fórum


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Futtatása előtt be kel zárni minden böngészőt,és minden más futó alkalmazásokat is.Amikor kész


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

cfffdfdfsf


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

egy csomó ezo cucc van fent


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

ha újraindítás szükséges - a felhasználónak újra kell indítani a számítógépet,hogy a TFC-töröljön minden használatban lévő fájlokat is.


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

fsfsfsdfsfsfd


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

4335345


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

32445345353543


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

TFC csak temp mappákat tisztítja


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

de - ki tudja tisztítani azokat


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

amit más hasonló szoftver nem tudja


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

344234243243423


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

mivel a Malwarek kedvenc helye a Temp,mappák.


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Azért mindenkinek ajánlom ezt a kitűnő Temp-Cleanert használatát


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

wertdfsdf


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Windows-Vista,win-7-jobb klikk-futtatni mint rendszer gazda.


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

ffdfddfdfd


----------



## Atta4444 (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

3w4r55r w3nbe3


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

üzenetekkel terjedő vírusok


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

543534v53543


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

üzenetekkel terjedő vírusok
Windows Live Messenger a Windows Messenger,Instant Messenger,Yahoo Messenger,e-mail vírusok


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Mivel ezek annyira népszerűek,vírus írók arra használjak,hogy rossz indulatú programokat telepítenek a számítógépre..


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

43534535343543


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Ezek a vírusok a legtöbb esetben,akkor terjednek,amikor valaki rákattint a hivatkozásra,vagy megnyit egy fertőzött fájlt,Amikor megnyit egy ilyen fájlt a számítógép fertőzött válhat a vírussal


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Azért,a számítógép lelassulhat,vagy lefagyhat,vagy esetleg nem vesz észre semmilyen változást egyáltalán.


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Azonban a vírus beiktatott egy rejtett programot a számítógépre,amely nyomon tudja követni a bevitt adatokat a számítógépen.


----------



## nospam (2010 Június 7)

dfgd


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

A számítógép fertőzött és a vírus továbbra is terjed a fertőzés másolatait elküldje a vírust mindenkinek.


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Mit kell tudni a fájl letöltése előtt,


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Soha ne nyisson meg e-mail mellékleteket,vagy azonnali idegen üzenetek,hagyja figyelmen kívül az azonnali üzenetet.Kétszer is meggondoljuk, mielőtt az e-üzenetek kinyissuk,meg ha ismeri is a feladót,legtöbb esetben epén a jó barát küldi a vírusos melléklet csatolást.


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Ugyanez a helyzet a pop-up ablakokkal.Legyen különösen óvatos a hivatkozásra,amelyek mondják,hogy "Kattints ide"


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Mi a teendő,ha mar megfertőztük a gépet.


----------



## stell-1 (2010 Június 7)

Olvasák a blogomat!!!


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

kész


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## oliver83 (2010 Június 7)

21 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Arcelia (2010 Június 7)

kéééééész


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

na akkor 1


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

meg értett a megy


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

csipke bokor vessszö


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 7)

1 2 3


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

7:d


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

Nem értem, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, több mint két napja regisztráltam, és sajna mindig az az üzenetet kapom, hogy ez mind nincs meg...  Azért nem adom fel, hajrá!!!!


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

9:11:


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

*17*


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

_*18*_


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

_*19*_


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

_*20*_


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

_*és a ráadás  21*_


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

19kiss


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Bananita (2010 Június 7)

Kész


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## noszta (2010 Június 7)

20 hozzászólás, oly messze vagy tőlem...


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

*Ha ha*

1


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

*2*

2


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

*üzi*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


szia


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

sok minden van ezen az oldalon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

stewen seagal


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

jocky


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

1111111


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

ich bin da


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

jó napot


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

hogy vagy?????????


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

helo


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

mi van


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

125463


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

szép az idő


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

király vagy!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

Győzi is király!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

jó a more!!!!


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

1989


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

hollandia


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

budapest


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

foci vb 2010


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

holnap megyek haza


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

jó a barátok közt!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

várom a foci vb-t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

leégtünk Európa előtt fociba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

soha nem lesz jó csapatunk sajnos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

nem tudnak játszani!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piros53 (2010 Június 7)

21


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

én megoldanám ezt!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

1éven belül!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

ha nekem lenne lehetőségem!!!!!!!


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

kemény lenne de eredményes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxtel (2010 Június 7)

2010 06 07


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Jó napot!


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Vakáció!


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Igen!


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Öt


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

Azért örülök, hogy így is lehet hozzászólni. Már azt hittem sosem fog összejönni a 20.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Hat.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Hét kicsi törpe elment sétálni.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Nyolcadik a sorban.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Kilenc kicsi indián.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

Ten.


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Encsi40 (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

köszönöm!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*köszönöm*

Köszönöm 3x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 4x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 5x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 6x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 7x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 8x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 9x!!!


----------



## Jbaba (2010 Június 7)




----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 10x!!!:0:


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 11x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 12x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 13x!!!


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 14x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 15x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 16x!!!


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 17x!!!


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

**

Köszönet Zsuzsannának


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 18x!!!


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 19x!!!


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

1:55:


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

:444:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

:9: 4


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

kettő


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

5:77:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

három


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

6:4:


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

Köszönöm a topic-nyitónak.


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm 20x!!!:ugras:


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

7:11:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

Én is köszönöm!


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*8*

8


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*9*

9 kiss


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

*három*


----------



## janaa (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm szépen Zsuzsannának!


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*10*

10:55:


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*11*

11 :2:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*12*

12 :!:


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*13*

13


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*14*

14


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*15*

15 :4:


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*16*

16 :111:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

*7*


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*17*

17 :222:


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

január


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

február


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*18*

18 :7:


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

Március


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*19*

19 \\m/


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

április


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

tizenegy


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

tucat


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

két hét


----------



## drcndr (2010 Június 7)

*20*

20 jipppi, köszönet Zsuzsannának


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

három negyed


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

Ma még elkészül.


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Kába-ndi (2010 Június 7)

Örülök, hogy ezzel megvan a 20. A hozzászólások számából úgy tűnik, ezzel nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok ! Én is csatlakozom totalcar -hoz . A nagypapám (85) imádja a magyar nótákat , itt viszont nagyon szép nóta csokrokat találtam ! 

ui. örülök nektek !


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

már csak 11


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

11 vagy 12 ?!


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

majd csak össze jön


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

csak a nagypapa kedvére teszem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

még 7


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

3 2 1


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

2 1


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

1 0


----------



## sanyi36 (2010 Június 7)

0


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## Bemma (2010 Június 7)

21


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm a tanácsot.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Érdekes dolgokat olvastam.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi.


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## ripensia (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Exemplis discimus


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Manus manum lavat.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Ora et labora.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Panem et circenses.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

Hát őszintén szólva én csak azért regeltem be mert égen földön kerestem egy zenét és sehol máshol nem találtam meg :$


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Divide et Impera


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

szóval most akkor elkezdem gyártani a hozzászólásokat


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Alea iacta est.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)




----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Moderata durant.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

A kocka el van vetve


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Gratia gratioram parit.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

Pro patria et libertate


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

ez jó időtöltés


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Exitus acta probat.


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

sdsfdsa


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

ha tudnék mit írni


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

daad


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

vagyok én ugy még vele


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

na mindegy elbeszélgetek


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Acta est fabula.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

-.-


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

majd lesz lassan 20 hozzászolásom


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

látom kezdünk gyülni


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

ez a sok latin izgalmasabb lenne ha hozzáírnád a fordítást is


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

helyes írásom oda vág most


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

hmmmmmmm unalom


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

:d :d


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

ezzerel unatkozok:


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

legalább nem vagyunk egyedül


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Iuventus ventus.


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

én is unatkozok mint állat


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

Csak a milán


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## david18d (2010 Június 7)

de már csak 9 hozzászolás


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Igazatok van! Ora et labora=Imádkozzál és dolgozzál.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

ez a 19.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)

ééééééééééés 20


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Veni, Vidi, Vici!=Jöttem láttam győztem!


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Acta est Fabula= A játék elkezdődött.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Manus manum lavat= kéz kezet mos


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Festina lente=lassan járj tovább érsz


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Hm...minimum 20 bejegyzés?


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Azt mondják, minden kezdet nehéz...


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Acti labores iucundi= munka után édes a pihenés


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

...de ha egy üzlet beindul!


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Hehe...


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Így nem is olyan nehéz.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Hiszen ez már a hatodik bejegyzés.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Hatból pedig könnyen hét is lehet.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

A hét pedig mindjárt nyolc.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

És így tovább...


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Vannak persze, akik mindenféle közmondásokat írnak ide.


----------



## porubszki (2010 Június 7)

Kevés ?


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Vagy latin szólásokat...


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

...én viszont csak azzal vagyok elfoglalva, hogy 12-ből...


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

...nagy gyorsasággal 13-at csináljak.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

És mire ezt leírom...


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

...máris 15 lesz belőle.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Ezzel együtt még négy bejegyzés választ el a 20-tól.


----------



## szkubi (2010 Június 7)




----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

szia


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Vajon a 20 bejegyzés és a 48 óra opcionális feltételei a fórum használatának?


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

itt vagyok én is.


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Nos, hamarosan megtudom!


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

lassan megy ez a 20 üzenet


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

abc


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

még15


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

még 14 .....


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Hehe, egészen lenyugtatta az idegeimet az írás. Még, ha semmi értelme sem volt. It's a hard day... :-D


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

def


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

13....


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

ghi


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

pfff. 12


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*1*

Nemrég egy kutatócsoport azt vizsgálta, hogy az emberek hova szeretnek járni. A karibi szigetekre, könyvtárba, moziba, szvinger klubba, színházba, raftingolni? A felmérés eredménye szerint az emberek legszívesebben vécére járnak!


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

És most ugrik a majom a vízbe, avagy: lássuk a medvét!


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

11 ez lassú játék


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*2*

A halálhoz fűződő viszonyom változatlan. Erősen ellenzem.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Heidenacht (2010 Június 7)

Szép napot!


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

9 jó ez a fórum


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*3*

Én vagyok te, te vagyok én, melyikünk a skizofrén?


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

kint szépen süt a nap8


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*4*

Megfigyelte, hogy az események gyávák: egyenként nem történnek meg, csak csoportosan, bandában mernek rárontani.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

7 ne zavarj meg.


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*5*

Hogyan kezeljük a stresszt:

- Végy egy mély levegőt
- Számolj el tízig
- Egyél egy csokit.


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

6 .


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*6*

Tovább akartam menni, de volt a pasiban valami hátborzongatóan ellenállhatatlan. Mint egy vonatszerencsétlenségben.


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

még egy


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*7*

Jobb az ajtó mellett, mint szerelmesünk fülébe csuklani.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

5....10 itt nem elég. 20 kell


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*8*

Ami bennünket, pacákokat illet, örömmel vennénk, hogy ha nemzenénk, és netán leányka jönne létre, születésekor lelnénk rajta egy, egyetlenegy gombot, ilyen feliratozással: On - Off.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

4.


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*9*

A tényből kiindulva, hogy a Teremtő az emberek intelligenciáját korlátozta, igen sportszerűtlennek tűnik, hogy az ostobasággal nem tette ugyanezt.


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Szép az élet


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

:d 3


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*10*

Nem érthetjük meg az emberi természetet addig, amíg nem tudjuk, hogy miért integet a körhintáról a kisgyermek minden körnél a szüleinek, és azok miért integetnek mindig vissza neki.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

2 jujjjj


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Gyönyörüség


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*11*

Mindig is mondtam, hogy mifelénk kétféle gyalogos van: kaszkadőr és kamikaze.


----------



## krisyke (2010 Június 7)

és az utolsóóóóó 0


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

l


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*12*

Az asszonyok legfőbb gondja mindig találni valamit, amit meg kell vásárolni.


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

jön a vakacio


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*13*

Természetesen szeretném megtartani a kondíciómat öregkoromra is, de nem szeretnék sokat küzdeni érte. Ahányszor kedvem támad tornázni, lefekszem, és megvárom, amíg elmúlik.


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

akacio


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

kacio


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*14*

Akik a legnagyobb mesterektől tanulnak bölcsen gondolkozni, azoknak általában a legritkább esetben jut az eszükbe olyasvalami, aminek hasznát vehetik.


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

acio


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*15*

na, jó, meguntam


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

cio


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*16*

na jó, meguntam.


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

io


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*17*

xxx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

o


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*18*

xxxx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

szép dolgok


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*19*

xx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

jaj de jóóóó


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*20*

xx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

abcdef


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

kzh


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Szép idő van


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

jaj de sokk


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

süt a nap


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

mesés dolgok


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

kkk


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

*xx*

xxx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Nagyon szeretem a zenét.


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

bnk


----------



## rotee (2010 Június 7)

xx


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

lállllálá lállllálá


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

uncsi


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Rock on


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

dedi


----------



## Tulelo (2010 Június 7)

Mindhalálig Pokolgép!


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

már nem sok van


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

már csak 3


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

már csak 2


----------



## Tüncsike (2010 Június 7)

utolsó


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

a


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

b


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

c


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

d


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

e


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

f


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

g


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

h


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

i


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

k


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

l


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

j


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

m


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

r


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

t


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

v


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

yx


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

í


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

á


----------



## madone (2010 Június 7)

q


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

ez nagyon jó akkor ABC: a-zs


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

m


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

e


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

g


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

hello, balage!


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

mizu?


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

kopasz léggyel ne barátkozz!


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

vizsgaidőSUCK!


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

ez aztán értelmes volt


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

fakkentóóóó  mindek van ez a minimum 20 hpzzászólás? :S
nem jó dolog csak úgy írni a semmibe


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

ez igaz


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

ajánlok figyelmedbe egy könyvet, amit én is le akarok szedni innen


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

itt van hozzá a link, ezen az oldalon van
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2126339


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

ABCee Star why


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

a röppencs


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

szólítsatok csak bandinak

nagyon szórakoztató


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

de bele tudsz olvasni egy kicsit itt: http://digitusmedius.blog.hu/2009/06/07/star_why_szolitson_csak_bandinak


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

ok _bandi_


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

elég az elejébe beleolvasni, látni fogod h milyen


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

te mit akarsz leszedni innen? vagy mi a célod?


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

bááábubáááá


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

höh, lehagytalak


----------



## Teq (2010 Június 7)

kész. most már csak várnom kell 2 napot... ccc

huj


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

hááát még nem tom


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

de az a könyvrészlet a baromi jó


----------



## balage0820 (2010 Június 7)

na nekem is kész (végre) + 2 nap (nemtom miért kell ez)


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

ez mekkora hülyeség


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

már bocs


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

de mi a csudának kell 20 hozzászólás a semmiről?


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

egyébként egy kincsesbánya ez a hely, tuti csomó értéket lehet innen letölteni


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

de ezzz-----ez a 20 hozzászólás ez marhára fölösleges


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

már csak 11


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

azért jó, hogy van ez a topik, ahol senkinek nem kell ezt elolvasni


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

ez érdekes lehet:
*DALAI LÁMA - Budapest 2010*

Papp László Budapest Sportaréna - Papp László Budapest Sportaréna 
Budapest - 2010. Szeptember 18. Szombat, 09:30


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

lehet elmegyek. kétnapos, szombat-vasárnap


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

nagyonuncsi


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## feszter1983 (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## gabriel777 (2010 Június 7)

aasdfghjjkápöúöiúw4öiúöiúwq3kél,dáédÁAésdPAáAPWdkl


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

21


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

22


----------



## Orsi8713 (2010 Június 7)

23


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

*a*

abcdefghijkljmn


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

uiuaa


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

123


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

fggh


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

kell egy ház ...


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

ha van még a világon


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

123456789


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

bob marley forever


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

gfx


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

*20 hozzászolás*

ez igy nem fer mihez szoljak hozzá?


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

Xd


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

fff


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

hali mindenkinek 
kinek van samsung corbyja?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

sgehjj


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

sajt


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

haho van itt valaki?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

dgh


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)




----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

mért kérded?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

:shock:


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

mikor lesz vége a 20 hozzászolásnak


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

hogy van e corbim


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

neked meg 14


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

azért mert kiváncsi vagyok milyen könyveket lehet rárakni


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

kifzg


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)




----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

nekem nincs nézd meg googleba h hogyan kell


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)




----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

shstr


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

dtzj s


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

fálj tipusok


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)




----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

kész


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

kerestem de nem találtam


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

:8:


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

jgui


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

dghkd


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

haliho mindenkinek!


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

hjuk


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

dgjd


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

szia hh71ek


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

vzju


----------



## hlaci96 (2010 Június 7)

*kauni*

uiuaa csing cseng...


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

szep napunk van ma itt spanyolban


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

te is gyursz a 20 hozzászoláshoz?


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

itt szfváron is


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

hpmano írta:


> szia hh71ek


 
szia

hogy vagy ma?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

://:


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

ha megvan a 20 hszolás tölthetek is?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

:222:


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

mindjárt megyek dolgozni de amugy jol


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

na ja....

mire hajtaszz?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

:88:


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

és te?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

chjck


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

könyvre


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

kell a munkába ne unatkozzak


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

nem esik mar?


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

khf


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

cnfz


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

ezoterikus konyvekre, talpmasszas


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

trj


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

itt szerencsére nem


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

innen kintrol nehezen jutok hozza magyar olvasnivalohoz


----------



## hebrencs (2010 Június 7)

nsgj


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

az is jó


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

le szeretnek majd tolteni egy ket dolgot


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

elhiszem én a krimikre gyurok


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

meg dumcsizni ezoteriaban


te mar meg is vagy


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

azt hiszem nekem megvan a 20 megpróbálok tölteni


----------



## hpmano (2010 Június 7)

te is


----------



## hh71ek (2010 Június 7)

en is ....

szoval

hajra!!!


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

*20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez*

Sziasztok!

Gondoltam leírom a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez, milyen hanganyagaim vannak Villás Bélától.


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

1. A betegségek okai


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

2. A bűn zsoldja a halál


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

3. A halál misztériuma


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

4. A lélek misztériuma


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

5. Álmok


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

6. Angyalok


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

7. Az anyagból való felébredés


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

8. Az élet mágiája, csodája, varázsa


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

9. Az emberi test


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

10. Az istennel való kapcsolat


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

11. Bűn


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

12. Ecuadori folklór


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

13. Egy göröngyös út


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

14. Hiszed, vagy nem Isten vagy


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

15. Ima és meditáció


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

16. Karma


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

17. Légy éber, hogy örökké létezhess


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

18. Magvető vagy


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

19. Magyarok szerepe


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

20. Meditáció a testi és lelki tisztaságért


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

21. Szerelem, szexualitás


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

22. Törvény, szabály és rend


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

123


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

456


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

789


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

101112


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

131415


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

161718


----------



## Kati75 (2010 Június 7)

Természetesen bárkinek szüksége lenne bármelyik hanganyagra szívesen feltöltöm.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 7)

19202122


----------



## mrck (2010 Június 7)

hirtelen macskának hirtelen a szőre


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H1


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H2


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H3


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H4


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H5


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H6


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H7


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H8


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H9


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H10


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H11


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H12


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H13


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H14


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H15


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H16


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H17


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H18


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H19


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

H20


----------



## Cristina27 (2010 Június 7)

20


----------



## jozf (2010 Június 7)

21


----------



## Lberko (2010 Június 7)

Köszi


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)




----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)




----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Ichi


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Ni


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

San


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

:d


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Mi a...? :111:


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Szeretem az epret.


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

kék az ég


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

és zöld a fű


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Miau...


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

egy kettő három négy öt hat hét nyolc kilenc tíz


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Hétfő van.


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

alma körte narancs szőlő eper


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Omg!


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Boci boci tarka...


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

hétfő kedd szerda csütörtök péntek szombat vasárnap


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

jó dolgunk van mint erdőn a madárnak


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Se füle se farka...


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

na mit írjak még


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

jaj...


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

még kellene vagy hármat


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Nem tudom


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

1, 2, 3, 4,


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Süt a nap.


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

5, 6, 7, 8,


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Na végre!


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

101, 102, 103, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110


----------



## borca (2010 Június 7)

111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Itt a második.


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*Dasf*

Agasgdasdgadgadg


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*Ewe*

Asdasdgjrwe


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

Agdsdaskjdhalksfhasjklfhasfkl


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

Hello


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*124124*

1251238162378975


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

q


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*12315135123*

555555152312612312312712312312723


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

qwert


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*21512316*

21371923691273618265123


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

asdasdasd


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

*1241651*

3123129783612937125315


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

12312312312334567


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

1239876129785123


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

ennek így sok értelme van


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

aDASDASGADGASD_SA:G_ASG?AS_SAF_ ?WTFASEWQEWQ


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

én inkább kiveném ezt a 20-as szabályt...


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

jah , bazd mire megcsinálom omg


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

én is csak azért szenvedek mert kéne egy letöltés.....


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

én is , mire jó ez? fontos lenne egy dalnak az alapja csak, és nem tudom letölteni, pedig hnapra kell-.-'


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

meg akkor még szivatásnak itt van a 20mp...


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

Ahhahahajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjj!


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

nekem meg holnap utánra kell egy hangoskönyv mert az évvégi jegyem múlik rajta...


----------



## Ardelia (2010 Június 7)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

jah, a rák megeszi xd


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

xD


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

helloooooooooo!!!  am. már kezdem felkurni az agyam rajta..xd


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

Üdv jó szorakozást


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

már csak 6^^,


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

nah már csak 8kell


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

5 ! DD juhuuuu , de ha most se fogja engedni, mert nem vagyok 2 napja regelve én felakasztom magam!!!


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

de ha ez megvan akkor már tölthetünk is?


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Csak a kannibálok mondanák rá, hogy jó ember volt.


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

_asd:a:_s_:f_:asffasfasf


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

az is kötelező a 2nap?


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

remélem hogy tölthetünk!!!!


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

minnyárt megnézem már csak 2 kellD


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

hát én is...


----------



## st4nRRR (2010 Június 7)

wááá 1


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

nah még 4kell


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

hajrá


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

nah még 2


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

és mehet is a letöltés


----------



## Zingor (2010 Június 7)

utolsó a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

remélem nekem is meg lesz


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

de még kell 6


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Azért jó tengerparton lakni, mert akkor csak három oldalról van hülyékkel körülvéve az ember.


----------



## Reiame (2010 Június 7)

Én lehet hogy béna vagyok, de nekem nem enged tölteni


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

a


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Nem tévesztjük össze az alázatos egyházi atyát és a gyalázatos fegyházi gatyát.


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

á


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

b


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

c


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

cs


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Ha valakit nem tudsz meggyőzni, zavard össze.


----------



## can88 (2010 Június 7)

d


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Itt nyugszik a mi jó orvosunk, körülötte pedig akiket gyógyított!


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Jöjjön Arizonába. A nyár is ott tölti a telet.


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Olyan alacsony volt, hogy húsz centit kellett nőnie ahhoz, hogy a barátai "Picinek" hívhassák.


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Mindenkinek van egy időszaka, amikor meg van győződve róla, hogy a sors keze őt veri a legjobban, pedig ez nem igaz, mert engem!!!


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Fán nem lehet motorozni, de motoron lehet fázni!


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

Azt tudtam, hogy butának született, de mitől fejlődött így vissza?


----------



## Béka3 (2010 Június 7)

A babonaság az egyetlen olyan dolog, amiben nem szabad hinni, mert különben balszerencsét hoz.


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

125


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

555


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

:11:125


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

:4:


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)




----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)




----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

1777


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

247


----------



## GSClio (2010 Június 7)

*gyujtok*

dsgsdgdsqdgq


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

25555


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

54
5885


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

zzzzz


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

uioooo


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

_*rttz*_


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

rtttttkiiiii


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)




----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

> *hggtttrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

hrrrrrr......


----------



## elanorlo (2010 Június 7)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

Most akkor,hogy is van ez?


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

Ez nagyon érdekes lehetöség.


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

Csak a zene meg minden más is. Persze!


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

Hol találok meg valamit?


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

valaki fog nekem válaszolni?


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

valakiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

én lennék


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

hahó


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

itt vagyok! hello


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

zenészek hol vagytok?


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

ja persze ott kora reggel van.


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

ezt nem gondoltam át


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

nemsokára munka


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

és alvás


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

mindent nem tudhatok


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

csak valamit


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

persze


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

igen itt vagyok


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

na elindulok


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

végeztem


----------



## alfredijo (2010 Június 7)

még egy ráadás


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

egy


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

kettő


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

három


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

négy


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

hat


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

haha


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

öt


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

hihi


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

hét


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

vicces?


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

hmm...


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

én vagyok nevetséges? nyolc


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

irracionális szám


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

nem, nem te vagy nevetséges


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

inverz szinusz


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

amúgy 7


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

tíz


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

eleven 11


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

milyen könyvet keresel?


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

ez izgalmas vagy nem?


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

már 10-nél vagyok


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

14 röhej


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

mire mondtad?


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## baroteam (2010 Június 7)

A kicsi, nagy.


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

15
a végé még beérlek


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

erre a szórakozásra... mire nem képes az ember egy könyvért


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

lassan elbúcsúzunk


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

van egy új versenyző! milyen könyvet kerestek?


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

Itt a vége! Majd kiderül, hogy egyáltalán vol-e értelme, de ehhez törelmesen kell várnom két napot.


----------



## retinarni (2010 Június 7)

ráadás, 21.


----------



## csirkek (2010 Június 7)

helló


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

*kéne a 20 hozzászólás*

1. hozzászólás


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

itt a kedvenc könyvem egyike, amit régóta szeretnék


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

korábban már meg volt, de aztán kölcsönadtam, és nem vándorolt vissza hozzám


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

szerintem alap könyv


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

és nem hiányozhatna senki polcáról


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

8


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

nagyon tanulságos


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

9


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

10


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

mindjárt meg lesz a 20


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

11


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

12


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

szerintem alapmű


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

13


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

14


----------



## MTR (2010 Június 7)

emberi játszmák


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

15


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

16


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

17


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

18


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Dézi36 (2010 Június 7)

hurrá 20


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

Jó ez a honlap sok zene van itt


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

csak az a baj hogy:


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

össze kell szedni 20 commentet


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

de így úgynézki nem lesz vele baj!


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

nah számokkal egyszerűbb!


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

5


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

hutyutyu hutyutyu naaa most a tititutitutitituti


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

www.2suliradio.atw.hu


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

A siófoki Széchenyi István Ált. Isk. iskolarádiója


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

alapértelmezett kereső: Google


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

már csak a fele!


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

sőt mostmár annyi se


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

7


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

6


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

5 van már csak


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

4 épp hogy lecsúszott a dobogóról


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

3 Hová tűnt Daemon Hill???


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

2 Eltörött a felnie?


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

és a dobogó legfelső fokára állhat


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

van isten! köszönöm


----------



## Abelsiofok1 (2010 Június 7)

canadahun forever!!!


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

hello mindenki


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

1234


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

5678910


----------



## csmoncsika (2010 Június 7)

11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

lost fi naé season


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

3. uzenetem


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

4 megérett a meggy


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

5 csipkebokor


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

6 vesszo


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

7 csoda


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

8 femme


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

9 méter


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

10 mperc


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

11 eleven


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

12 twelve


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

13 harcos


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

14 41


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

15 51


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

16 61


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

17 71


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

18 81


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

19


----------



## Szamiklos (2010 Június 7)

20 ende


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Érdekes ez a rendszer


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Még nem találkoztam ilyennel


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Tudom értelmesebb dolgokat is írhatnék.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

de össze kell szednem gyorsan a 20-at


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

és ez még csak a 6.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

kell egy dal a ballagási műsorhoz


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

A google ide irányított


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

És holnap már próbálnunk kell a műsort.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Így most ide irkálom a nem túl értelmes szavaimat.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Na már nem sok kell.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Dalok kellenének tanórákhoz.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Így matematikához találtam már.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Azért jó lenne a többi tantárgyhoz is.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Már csak 5 db.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Ez az első műsor, amit én fogok betanítani.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Sok munka van vele.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Lehet, hogy nem vállalok még egy ilyet.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

Túl sok munka van vele.


----------



## korgpa1x (2010 Június 7)

20.


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

zufl,,fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzhjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

hgzgzizglé


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

*jiugufzv*

fffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

jfbkebihepirfhéedncieprfg


----------



## Lululemon (2010 Június 7)

gzfzdersfz


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

*merci*

levendulaillat


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

már csak 19. ha jól értem


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

későn jövő nyár


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

kedvtelen kedvező nyelvtörő olvasó


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

brrrrr jégkása koktélban


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

nyárson sült banánhéj, roppansós cukorban


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

közelít szelíden


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

mérföldkő vonzása


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

kocsiszín? homályban


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Ez miért jó?


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

túlontúl


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Keres


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

20 ra gyűjtök. felén innen azon túl


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Letölt


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Olvas


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Tetszik


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Értelmetlen


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Megkötés


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Aminek


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Semmi


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

vitorladúc résében. kedvtelésből nevessél: he


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Értelmét


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Nem


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

prím szám szaladj.


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Látom


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

de


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Talán


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Valaki


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Megfejti


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

prím szám szökken.


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Ezt


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

ismétlésben nincs sok talány


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

a rejtélyt


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

mesterfogás nem lesz ma már


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

is mint


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

már oly sokat


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

négyről vissza nincsen nagy táv


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 7)

Ebben a topicban aki értelmet talál az mester.


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

három pöttyben teljes magány


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

két rím ha kél


----------



## barashika (2010 Június 7)

a 20 pont elég


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 7)

1


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 7)

2


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 7)

3


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 7)

4


----------



## vergel (2010 Június 8)

Miért nem elég?


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

hatodik


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

kettőanégyzetenszeröt


----------



## owlman (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

:d


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

--


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

-----


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

---


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

-------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

--------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

---------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
-


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
--


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
---


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
----


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
-----


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
-------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
--------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
---------


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

----------
----------
yes


----------



## czmariz (2010 Június 8)

éés


----------



## T. M. (2010 Június 8)

Hosszú ez a két nap! 
A jó dolgokra mindig várni kell!!


----------



## DCarnegie (2010 Június 8)

*cím*

sziasztok!

tudtátok, hogy az az üzletkötő, aki a logikának "ad el" az általában a logikán akad el?


----------



## DCarnegie (2010 Június 8)

a gyors hozzászólás is üenetnek számít?


----------



## katsuro (2010 Június 8)

dfgdfg


----------



## katsuro (2010 Június 8)

dfg


----------



## katsuro (2010 Június 8)

ccvb


----------



## DobraGab (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Itt is vagyok, ott is vagyok.


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Hmmm...


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Abszurditás*

Vannak freudok, akik szembeszállnak a szex elfojtásával, kihozzák a levegőre, így az emberek megszabadulhatnak tőle. A szexnél sokkal erősebb tabu a halál. A halálnak még szüksége van egy Freudra, aki szembeszáll az elfojtással, hogy az emberek szabadjára engedjék a halállal kapcsolatos érzéseiket, hogy gondolkodhassanak róla, és meditálhassanak rajta, hogy a halál létezésének ténye ne legyen tabu többé. De még a halál tabujánál is mélyebben rejtőzik az abszurd tabuja. Az én egész harcom ez ellen a tabu ellen irányul.
Azt szeretném, hogy abszurd légy, mert ilyen a létezés. Értelmetlenül értelmes, logikátlanul logikus. Minden ellentét, minden paradoxon egy belső koherenciában áll össze. Te magad nem vagy-e abszurd? Mivel tudod bizonyítani, hogy szükség van itt rád? Szüksége van-e rád a létezésnek? A létezés remekül elboldogulna nélküled, tökéletesen jól meglenne. Te nem voltál, a létezés volt; te nem leszel, de a létezés lesz, akkor hát mi értelme a létezésednek?
Ha utat engedsz a nevetésnek, és érzed, milyen abszurd, közvetlenül mögötte ott rejtőzik a valódi abszurditás - nem a nevetés, hanem az, aki nevet. Engedd, és hamarosan látni fogod, hogy felrepít a végtelen égbolthoz. Még a logika rabságát is eldobod.
Akkor egyszerűen csak élsz; nem keresed az értelmet. Akkor minden pillanat lényegi értelemmel bír - vagy értelmetlen; a kettő ugyanaz. / Osho


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Sötétség*

Ne próbálj harcolni a sötétség ellen. Nincs rá mód, mert a sötétség nem létezik - hogyan harcolhatnál ellene? Egyszerűen gyújts meg egy gyertyát, és a sötétség eltűnik. Tehát felejtsd el a sötétséget, felejtsd el a félelmeket. Felejtsd el az összes negatív dolgot, ami jellemzően az emberi elmét kísérti. Csak gyújtsd meg a lelkesedés egy kis gyertyáját.
Reggel kezdd úgy a napot, hogy nagy lelkesedéssel kelsz fel, azzal az elhatározással, hogy ma igazán nagy örömmel fogsz élni - és azután kezdj el nagy örömmel élni. Edd meg a reggelidet, de úgy edd, mintha Istent ennéd. Akkor szentséggé válik. Fürödj meg, de emlékezz rá, hogy Isten benned van; Istent fürösztöd. Akkor a kis fürdőszobád templommá válik, és a rád zuhogó víz keresztség lesz.
Minden reggel nagy elszántsággal, bizonyossággal, tisztasággal kelj, azzal az önmagadnak tett ígérettel, hogy a mai nap mérhetetlenül csodálatos lesz, és te mérhetetlenül át fogod élni. És minden éjszaka, amikor lefekszel az ágyadba, emlékezz újra arra, mennyi csodálatos dolog történt veled a nap folyamán. Maga az emlékezés is segít, hogy a másnap újra áldott legyen. Csak emlékezz, azután merülj álomba, azokra a csodálatos dogokra emlékezve, amelyek aznap történtek. Az álmaid még csodálatosabbak lesznek. Magukban hordják a lelkesedésedet, és az álmaidban is új energiával kezdesz élni. Tégy szentté minden pillanatot.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Hallgatni*

Az egyik legnagyszerűbb dolog, amelyet megtanulhatunk: hallgatni. Hallgass nagyon csendesen. De ne hallgass közönyösen. Ne úgy hallgass, mintha azt akarnád, hogy a többiek végre abbahagyják a beszédet, mert csak udvariasságból hallgatsz, hiszen. a beszélők a barátaid. Ebben az esetben jobb, ha megmondod nekik, hogy ne mondjanak semmit, mert nincs kedved meghallgatni őket.
Ám amikor hallgatsz, valóban hallgass - légy nyitott, mert a barátaidnak talán igazuk van. És még ha tévednek is, azzal, hogy meghallgatod őket, gazdagabbá válsz. Más nézőpontokat tanulsz, és tanulni mindig jó. Tehát hallgass figyelmesen, de mindig saját magad dönts.
Amint valaki rendelkezik ezzel a relatív megértéssel, a dolgok nagyon tisztává és könnyűvé válnak. Máskülönben az emberek nagyon abszolutisták. Abszolútumokban gondolkodnak: ez az igazság, és minden, ami ezzel szemben áll, az rossz. Ez a szemléletmód bénítja meg az egész Földet - a hinduk, a moszlimok és a keresztények mind harcolnak, mert mindenki az abszolút igazságot állítja. Pedig senkinek sincs meg hozzá a joga. Senkinek sincs kizárólagos joga rá.
Az igazság hatalmas. Végtelen számú arca van, és végtelen módja van a megismerésének. Minden, amit tudunk, korlátozott; csupán egy részlet.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Gyerekek*

Minden egyes gyermek az ég és a föld találkozása. Minden gyermek egy csoda. Valami megtörténik, aminek szokványosan nem kellene megtörténnie: az anyag és a tudatosság találkozása, a látható és a láthatatlan találkozása. Ezért gondolj minden gyermekre úgy, mint egy csodára. Tiszteld a gyerekeket, becsüld őket; ne tekintsd őket magától értetődőnek. 
Abban a pillanatban, hogy magától értetődőnek tekintesz egy gyermeket, meggyilkolod. És minden gyermeket meggyilkolnak; ez történik mindenütt a világon, és ez történik minden korban: hatalmas mészárlás. Nem csupán Heródes ölte meg a gyerekeket Izraelben, megtörténik mindennap; megtörtént Heródes előtt, és történik azóta is.
Minden gyerek átesik egy lélekgyilkosságon; abban a pillanatban, hogy egy gyermeket nem tisztelsz, és azt gondolod, hogy hozzád tartozik, mint egy vagyontárgy, megölöd, megsemmisíted őt. A gyermeket Istenként kell tisztelni, mert a gyermekben újra Isten érkezik el a Földre. Minden egyes gyermekkel Isten kinyilatkoztatja, hogy még nem fáradt el, még nem unta meg az emberiséget, még mindig reménykedik, hogy folytatja az emberi lények teremtését, bármivé is válunk. Bűnösökké vagy szentekké, bármit teszünk, ő még mindig reménykedik, hogy a valódi emberi lény fog megteremtődni. Isten még nem csalódott! Ezt hirdeti minden egyes gyermek világrajövetele, létezésbe érkezése.


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Ezt nem értem.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Haszontalanság*

Minden kísérleted az életed tökéletesítésére haszontalan, de ennek felismeréséhez időre van szükség. Amikor úgy érzed, elakadtál, két dolgot tehetsz. Megváltoztathatod az életmódodat, és akkor néhány napig megint mézesheteket élhetsz, reményekkel, vágyakkal, tervekkel, és a holnap lehetősége ismét megtelik élettel. Néhány nap után azonban rádöbbensz, hogy a holnap sosem jön el. Megint elakadsz, és az egész dolog megint rutinná válik.
Ez éppolyan, mint amikor szeretsz egy nőt vagy egy férfit. Vége a mézesheteknek, vége a szerelemnek. Mire a mézeshetek véget érnek, megint egy másik után sóvárogsz, kutatsz. Haladhatsz így mézes hetektől mézeshetekig, de sokra nem mész vele. Fel kell ismerned, hogy nincs az életben semmi, amit el kellene érned. Az élet nem célorientált. Az élet örökké itt és most van. Már tökéletes. Nem lehet fejleszteni.
Amint ezt felismered, nincs többé jövő, nincs remény, nincs vágy, nincsenek tervek. Ebben a pillanatban élsz; élvezed, és örömödet leled benne.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Egy játék*

Bármilyen szerepet kell eljátszanod bármilyen körülmények között, játszd a legjobb képességeid szerint, játszd totálisan. De amint vége, nem számít, hogy sikerrel alakítottad-e vagy kudarcot vallottál. Ne nézz vissza; haladj előre. Vannak más szerepek, amelyeket el kell játszanod. A kudarc vagy a siker lényegtelen. Csak az a tudatosság fontos, hogy minden egy játék.
Amikor az egész életed megtelik ezzel a tudatossággal, szabaddá válsz, nem köt semmi, nem vagy többé kipányvázva sehová. Semmi sem tart többé rabságban. Maszkokat használsz, de tudod, hogy az nem az eredeti arcod. És el tudod távolítani a maszkot, mert már tudod, hogy micsoda. Eltávolítható. És most már megismerheted az eredeti arcodat is. Az, aki tudatában van annak, hogy az élet egy játék, megismerheti az eredeti arcát. És aki megismeri az eredeti arcát, az megismer mindent, ami megismerésre érdemes.


----------



## Tik-Tak (2010 Június 8)

Még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Nem*

Kalapáld tovább a nem szikláját, és egy nap a szikla utat ad, és amikor ezt megteszi, megszületik az igen, a hiteles igen. Tehát én nem azt mondom, hogy színlelj igent, vagy mondj igent, ha nem belülről fakad. Folytasd a szikla kalapálását.
Ne fogadd el a nemet, mert nem élhetsz nemben. Nem tudsz nem ételt enni, nem tudsz nem vizet inni. Senki sem tud nemben élni - ott csak szenvedni tudsz, és egyre több és több boldogtalanságot gyártani. A nem a poko1. Csupán az igen hozhatja közel a mennyországot, és amikor valódi igen születik teljes lényedben, semmi sem marad utána. Abban az igenben eggyé válsz, és minden energiád felfelé indul, és igent mond, igent, igent!
Ez az ámen szó jelentése. Minden imádságot "ámennel" kell zárni - azt jelenti: igen, igen, igen. De a zsigereid mélyéről kell érkeznie. Nem szabad, hogy csak egy elme-ügy legyen, nem szabad, hogy csak a gondolatokban legyen. Én nem azt mondom, hogy mondd ki; azt mondom, hogy csinálj utat, amelyen megérkezhet.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*A szeretet istene*

Maga a mítosz, hogy létezik a szeretet istene, csodálatos, hatalmas megértést mutat. Akkor két szerelmes megadhatja magát Istennek, és függetlenek maradnak. És ha független vagy, abban rejlik a szépség - máskülönben csak egy árnyékká válsz, vagy a párod válik árnyékká. Ha a párod árnyékká válik, abban a pillanatban elveszted az érdeklődésedet iránta - ki szeret egy árnyékot? Ha te válsz árnyékká, a párod veszíti el az érdeklődését irántad. Igazi emberi lényeket akarunk szeretni, nem árnyékokat.
Szükségtelen valakinek az árnyékává válnod. Önmagad maradsz, és a párod is önmaga marad. Valójában azzal, hogy megadod magadat a szeretet istenének, hitelessé válsz. És sosem vagy olyan hiteles, mint amikor először válsz hitelessé. Két hiteles létező tud szeretni, és mélyen tud szeretni, és akkor nincs szükség többé visszatartásra.
Hadd hangsúlyozzam ki ezt az ideát: amikor megadod magadat a szeretet istenének, akkor nincs nagy jelentősége annak, hogy a párod veled marad-e, vagy elhagy, vagy te hagyod el őt. Önmegadásod a szeretet felé irányul, nem a párod felé. Ezért az egyetlen fontos dolog, hogy ne áruld el a szerelmet. A szerelmesek változhatnak; a szerelem maradhat. Amint ezt megérted, nincs többé félelem.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Szerepjátszás*

Amikor valaki szerepet játszik, annak megvan a maga oka. A szerep valamiért jelentőséggel bír számára. Ha tökéletesen játszod a játékot, akkor eltűnik, megsemmisül valami a tudattalanban, és megszabadulsz egy tehertől.
Például ha úgy akarsz játszani, mint egy gyermek, az azt jelenti, hogy a gyermekkorodban valami beteljesületlenül maradt. Nem lehettél gyerek, pedig nagyon szeretted volna; valaki megakadályozott benne. Az emberek komolyabbá tettek, kényszerítettek, hogy felnőttebb és érettebb legyél akkori önmagadnál. Valami befejezetlenül maradt. Ez a befejezetlenség befejezést követel, és kísért. Fejezd hát be! Nincs abban semmi rossz. Nem lehettél gyermek akkor, a távoli múltban; most lehetsz. Amint egyszer végre teljesen benne lehetsz, látni fogod, hogy megsemmisül, és soha többé nem tér vissza.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Zérópont*

Olykor a semleges pont nagyon félelmetes, mert ha rosszul érzed magadat, tudod, mi a helyzet; ha jól érzed magadat, tudod, mi a helyzet. De amikor egyiket sem érzed, mintha sehová sem tartoznál, félni kezdesz. Pedig az a pont nagyon csodálatos. Ha el tudod fogadni, az a pont mély bepillantást nyújt az életbe. Amikor fenn vagy, a fenn felzaklat; minden gyönyör lázat hoz, izgalmat. És amikor lenn vagy, megint csak zaklatott vagy, negatív módon. Amikor fenn vagy, ragaszkodni akarsz ahhoz az állapothoz; amikor lenn vagy, ki akarsz jutni belőle. Van valami, amin dolgozhatsz, amivel elfoglalhatod magadat, de amikor középen vagy, minden láz eltűnik; ez a zérópont.
Azon a zéróponton keresztül mélyen magadba tekinthetsz, mert minden csendes. Nincs boldogság, nincs boldogtalanság, vagyis nincs semmiféle zaj, tökéletes csend van. A Buddha nagyon komolyan felhasználta ezt a pontot, amikor a tanítványaival dolgozott. Szükséglet volt: először mindenkinek el kellett érnie, azután kezdődött az igazi munka. Úgy nevezi: _upeksa_ - ami a semlegesség másik neve.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Elektromos elme*

Mélyen belül az elme elektromos, mint például a számítógép, amely ezért tudja elvégezni munkáját - és olykor jobban dolgozik, mint az emberi elme. Az elme csupán egy bioszámítógép. Megvan benne a két polaritás, és állandó mozgásban van.
Tehát a probléma nem az, hogy olykor varázslatos pillanatokat élsz meg, máskor meg sötét időszakokat. A sötét pillanatok sötétsége arányos a csodálatos pillanatok varázslatosságával. Ha eléred a legmagasabb csúcsot a pozitívumban, akkor megérinted a legalsót is a negatívumban. Minél magasabbra jut a pozitív, annál mélyebbre süllyed a negatív. Vagyis minél magasabbra jutsz, annál nagyobb mélységekbe kell azután leereszkedned.
Ezt kell megértened: ha azon igyekszel, hogy ne süllyedj le az alsó lépcsőfokokig, akkor a magasabb csúcsok is eltűnnek. Akkor sík földön haladsz. Ezt sok-sok embernek sikerül elérnie: fél a mélységtől, ezért elszalasztja a csúcsokat. Vállalni kell a kockázatot. Fizetned kell a csúcsokért, és az árat a mélységgel, az "alsó pillanataiddal" kell megfizetned. De megéri. Már egyetlen pillanat a csúcson, egyetlen varázslatos pillanat megér egy egész életet a legsötétebb mélységekben. Ha képes vagy egyetlen pillanatra megérinteni a mennyországot, készen állsz arra, hogy megéld az egész örökkévalóságot a pokolban. És ez mindig arányban van egymással: fele-fele; ide is, oda is.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Csak ez*

Az elme kizárólag a múltban és a múlton keresztül vagy a jövőben és a jövőn keresztül tud élni. A jelen pillanat a sírjává lesz: az elme képtelen az egységben létezni. És elme nélküli állapotban lenni annyi, mint meditációban lenni.
Ez lehet az egyik legnagyobb titok. Ez lehet maga a kulcs, amely kinyitja az isteni ajtaját. Amikor valami átsuhan az elmén, emlékezz: _csak ez_. Ne mondd, hogy jó, ne mondd, hogy rossz, ne hasonlítgass. Ne kívánd, hogy valami másképp legyen. Minden, ami van, van, minden, ami nincs, nincs.
Mindenki nagy boldogtalanságot teremt ebből a feszültségből. Az emberek azt próbálják elérni, ami nincs, és hajlamosak megfeledkezni arról, ami van.
Például amikor sírsz, mélyen belül tedd meditációvá. Egyszerűen mondd azt mélyen belül: _csak ez_.
Ne értékeld, ne gondolj arra, hogy nem kellene lennie. Ne gondolj arra, hogy mit fognak gondolni mások. Engedd, hogy legyen, és légy hűvös, távoli megfigyelő. A sírás se nem jó, se nem rossz - semmi nem lehet jó vagy rossz; a dolgok egyszerűen vannak. Ha nem ítélkezünk, az elme lassan eltűnik. És elme nélkül látni a valóságot annyi, mint látni az igazságot.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Harag és fájdalom*

Dolgozz tovább a haragon, és egy pillanatban hirtelen érezni fogod, hogy a harag eltűnt - hogy szomorú vagy, nem haragos. A hangulatod haragból szomorúsággá változik, és amikor ez megtörténik, biztos lehetsz benne, hogy már közel vagy a fájdalomhoz; akkor elő fog törni a fájdalom.
Ez épp olyan, mint amikor lyukat ásunk a földbe, hogy kutat építsünk. Először el kell távolítanunk a földet és több réteg követ, és akkor feltör a víz. Először még nem tiszta a víz, sáros; azután lassan-lassan hozzáférhetővé válik a forrás. Először a harag jön - és számos rétege van, akárcsak a földnek. Azután a szomorúság jön, mint a sáros víz, és azután válik hozzáférhetővé a fájdalom - a tiszta, szennyeződésmentes fájdalom. És a tiszta fájdalom hihetetlenül csodálatos, mert azon nyomban újjászületsz tőle.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Bárhol, bármikor*

A helyes meditáció nem ismer határokat, és lassan-lassan az áramlás egyre tudatosabb és tudatosabb lesz. Akkor bármit teszel, a felszínen marad; mélyen belül a folyó áramlik tovább. Még a piacon is, a legkülönfélébb felfordulással körülvéve, tökéletesen csendes maradsz. Még ha valaki beléd köt, megsért, provokálni próbál, mélyen belül akkor is nyugalom van; valami érintetlenül marad. Még ha ezer és egy zavaró hatás ér, a középpontot akkor sem zavarja meg semmi. De ezt a meditációt nem irányíthatja az elme; csak a szív engedheti.
Ez a pillanat a meditáció - itt van! Nem tettél semmit azért, hogy megtörténjen; magától történik. Ebben a pillanatban nincs idő. Ebben a pillanatban eksztázisban vagy. Ebben a pillanatban érezheted azt a csendet, azt a derűt, azt a transzcendenciát.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Újholdszerelem*

Ha a szeretet elmélyül, a férj és feleség testvérekké válnak. Ha a szeretet elmélyül, a napenergia hold-energiává alakul: a hevesség nincs többé, nagyon hűvös. És amikor a szeretet elmélyül, félreértés támadhat, mert annyira hozzászoktál a lázhoz, a szenvedélyhez, az izgalomhoz, és most az egész ostobaságnak tűnik. Micsoda ostobaság! Most, ha szeretkeztek, ostobán hat; ha nem szeretkeztek, a régi megszokás miatt úgy érzitek, valami hiányzik.
Amikor egy férj és egy feleség ezt érzi, felébred a félelem - kezded magától értetődőnek tekinteni a másikat? Olyan lett, mint egy testvér, nem a saját választásod többé, nem a te egód döntése? Ilyen félelmek ébrednek. Megesik, hogy úgy érzed, valami hiányzik - egyfajta üresség keletkezik. De ne a múlton keresztül tekints rá. Tekints rá a jövő felől. Sok minden fog történni ebben az ürességben, sok minden fog történni ebben az intim közelségben - mindketten eltűntök. A szerelmetek tökéletesen szexualitásmentessé fog válni, minden hév eltűnik belőle, és megismeritek a szerelem egy egészen új minőségét.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Belső hegy*

A hegy mindig vonzotta a meditálókat. Van valami a hegyekben: csend, nyugalom, tökéletes mozdulatlanság, egyfajta időtlenség. A hegy szinte állandó marad, és az a mód, ahogyan a hegy ül, egyfajta összpontosultságot jelképez. Olyan, mintha a hegy mély összpontosultságban lenne, a belsejében minden összpontosult. A fa alatt ülő Buddha olyan, mint egy hegy. És nem véletlen, hogy a világ legelső szobrai a Buddháról készültek, és kőből voltak - sziklából, amely önmagában is mozdulatlan, időtlen, haláltalan, összpontosult.
Az elme mozgása - a gondolatok, a vágyak, a képzelet és az emlékezet - boldogtalanságot teremt. Amikor megszűnik a gondolatok és a vágyak mozgása, eltűnik az elme. Te vagy, de nincs benned elme. Az elmenélküliség állapota bepillantást enged a belső hegyre.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Az igazi tolvajok*

Ezek a valódi tolvajok: a kétség, a gyanakvás, a félelem. Megsemmisítik minden képességedet az ünneplésre. Pedig amíg a Földön vagy, ünnepeld a Földet. Amíg tart ez a pillanat, élvezd ki a legvégsőkig. A félelem miatt annyi mindent elveszítünk. A félelem miatt nem tudunk szeretni, vagy ha szeretünk, akkor is csak félig tesszük, mindig csak úgy tessék-lássék. Mindig csak egy bizonyos pontig, és egy picivel sem tovább. Mindig elérkezünk egy ponthoz, amelyen túl már félünk, ezért ott megragadunk. Nem merülünk el mélyen a barátságban, mert félünk. Nem tudunk mélyen imádkozni, mert félünk.
Légy tudatos, de sose légy óvatos. Nagyon finom különbség van ezek között. A tudatosság nem a félelemben gyökerezik. Az óvatosság a félelemben gyökerezik. Aki óvatos, az talán sosem hibázik, de nem is jut messzire. A félelem az, ami nem engedi, hogy új életstílusokat, új energiacsatornákat, új irányokat, új vidékeket fedezz fel. Mindig ugyanazt az utat járod újra és újra, oda-vissza - mint egy tehervonat!


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Ne szedd ízekre a virágokat!*

A dolog iróniája abban rejlik, hogy ha meg akarod tudni, mi a virág, és letéped a szirmait, sosem fogod megtudni, mi a virág. Bármilyen ismerethez jutsz róla ezzel a módszerrel, az valami más lesz: talán a virág kémiai alkotóelemei, fizikai alkotóelemei, a színe, vagy ez, vagy az, de semmit sem fog mondani a szépségéről. A szépsége eltűnt abban a pillanatban, hogy ízekre szedted, és elpusztítottad.
Most nincs másod, mint a virág emléke, és az nem a valódi virág. És mindent, amit tudsz róla, egy halott virágról tudod, nem egy élőről. Pedig az az elevenség volt a lényeg, a valódi dolog; az élő virág növekszik, nyílik, illatozik. És ugyanez a helyzet a belső virággal is.
A meditáció sok új teret fog hozni, ami nagyon jó. De ha elkezdesz gondolkodni róla - mi az, miért történik, mit jelent -, behozod az elmét. És az elme méreg. Akkor ahelyett, hogy öntöznéd a virágot, megmérgezed. A meditáció az elmével homlokegyenest ellenkező dimenzió. Ezért ne hozd be az elmét. Élvezd! Ezek kellemes élmények. Egyre több és több, még sokkal jelentősebb élmény érkezik majd - ez csak a kezdet. Maradj nyitott és elérhető.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*A kritikus hang*

Kettős kötelék szorít. Tudod, mi a „helyes” cselekvés, de nem akarod megtenni, ezért ha végül mégis megteszed, csak kötelességből csinálod. Akkor nincs benne öröm; úgy érzed, hogy elpusztítod önmagadat, hogy elvesztegeted az életedet. Ha azt teszed, amit akarsz, bűntudatot érzel, úgy érzed, valami rosszat tettél. Tehát meg kell szabadulnod a szüleidtől, ennyi az egész. És ez egy nagyon egyszerű dolog, mert most, hogy felnőttél, a szüleid nincsenek ott többé; csak az elmédben léteznek.
Én nem azt mondom, hogy menj, és öld meg a szüleidet - azt mondom, hogy öld meg a múltnak ezt a csökevényét. Nem vagy többé gyerek: ismerd fel ezt a tényt. Vállald magadra a felelősséget; ez a te életed. Vagyis tedd azt, amihez kedved van, és sose tégy olyat, amihez nincs kedved. Ha szenvedned kell miatta, szenvedj. Mindennek meg kell fizetni az árát; az életben semmit nem adnak ingyen.
Ha élvezel valamit, és az egész világ elítéli, jó! Hagyd, hogy elítéljék. Fogadd el ezt a következményt; megéri. Ha nem tetszik valami, pedig az egész világ gyönyörűnek találja, akkor az a valami értelmetlen, mert sosem fogod élvezni az életedet. Ez a te életed - és ki tudja? Holnap talán meghalsz. Ezért élvezd, amíg élsz! Senkinek semmi köze hozzá - sem a szüleidnek, sem a társadalomnak, sem senki másnak. Ez a te életed.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Reménytelenség*

A jövő megbukik, és a jövő bukásával nagy reménytelenség támad. Mindmáig a világ nagy reménnyel élt, de a remények hirtelen eltűnnek, és nagy kétségbeesés lép a helyükbe. Számomra ez rendkívüli jelentőséggel bír. Az emberi tudatosság eme krízise nagyon fontos. Vagy az emberiségnek is el kell tűnnie a Földről, vagy egy teljesen új létezésre van szüksége, egy új születésre. És az én munkám abból áll, hogy elősegítsem az emberi tudatosság újjászületését.
A világ cserbenhagyott minket; most nincs semmi itt, a Földön, amire vágyhatnánk. Most a sóvárgás magasra szökhet. Most a látható véget ért, és a láthatatlanban kereshetünk. Most az idő értelmetlen; az időtlenbe kell lépnünk. Most a szokványos életben nincs báj; kiveszett belőle minden öröm. Megvalósítottunk minden vágyat, minden lehetséges vágyat, és nem leltünk kielégülésre. Most lehetségessé vált a valódi elégedetlenség, és valóban elégedetlennek lenni nagy áldás.


----------



## ariadne70 (2010 Június 8)

*Bocsánat, ha ...*

... valakit zavartam kis Osho sorozatommal.
De azt hiszem, érdemes elolvasni őket, kicsit elmélázni rajtuk, tagadni vagy elfogadni. Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## phazy (2010 Június 8)

j.kovacs1970


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Nemrég találtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Tetszik, elég sok területet átfog a fórum.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Csak egy valamit nem értek.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Miért ragaszkodtok a 20 hsz-hez?


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

A regtől számított 2 napos letöltési határidőt megértem.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Csak azt a 20 hsz-s kritériumot nem.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Aki akarja, így is-úgy is összehozza a huszat.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Legfeljebb telepakolja az erre a célra létrehozott topikokat.


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Mint pl. most én.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

vidám letöltés


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

gyűlytögetés


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

nem gondoltam volna,hogy létezik külön erre létrehozott topik


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Már csak 9 hozzászólás szükséges.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

Keresés


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

El fog az telni hamar.


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

de sosem lepődhet meg az ember eléggé


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

nekem még 13


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Mondjuk az jó, hogy van ilyen topik.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

De rajta vagyok


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

kreuzer,hamar eltelik,én le vagyok maradva tőled


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

ennek én is örülök


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Legalább nem az érdemi témákat taglaló topikokba mennek a hsz-gyűjtő kommentek.


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

jajj,még 12


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

már csak az a 48 órát kell majd kivárni


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

nah már csak 9


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

jaja,legalább nem szennyezzük a rendes témákat


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

smariann84, valóban le fog ez peregni hamar, azt hittem, csak én vagyok új fiú így hirtelen.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

borsó


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

a 48 órám nekem megvan


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Habár nevedből ítélve Te alighanem leányzó vagy.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

Áh dehogy sok új fiú van itt szerintem


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

bab


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

PL én is!


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Jaja, láttam, hoyg Te áprilisi reges vagy.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

retek


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

ha ez nekem szól,akkor igen,leányzó lennék


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Telik az idő, ha mulat az ember.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

mogyoró


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

mogyoró


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Jaja, neked szólt.


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

hát igen csak néha lassan


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

meg répa az elejéről


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

jaja,így mennyivel könnyebb az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

aranyAlma


----------



## kreuzer (2010 Június 8)

Na, én viszont kész is volnék, azért legyen még egy ráadás.
Jó fórumozást, letöltést, miegymást. 
Sziasztok!


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

nah és elértem


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

kreuzer,te készen vagy,megvan a 20


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

Juhéj öö akarom mondani bárányszőr


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

sziasztok


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

nekem még ezzel együtt kettő és megvagyok én is,jó volt veletek


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

szuper,kész


----------



## -fillo- (2010 Június 8)

sziasztok jó olvasást majd


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)

nah,pápá mindenkinek és jó hozzászólásgyűjtögetést


----------



## smariann84 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

a


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

b


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

ff
?)


----------



## mokuska666 (2010 Június 8)

Most bukkantam ra erre az oldalra,mondhatom nagyon jo!!!!!!!


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

Ja ja mi9ndenki hozzászólást gyűjtöget


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

mindenkinek jó olvasást majd


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

f


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

setzuz


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

sdfe


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

rrz


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

cfgf


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

zuii


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

ujjkik


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

hjjo


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

Még 4 és vége


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

hzzui


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

bj


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

és megvan az utcsó


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

bgjh


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

rtrtz


----------



## fekzsuzsu (2010 Június 8)

zuu


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 8)

messze még a vége


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

Hátha valaki olvasgat is itt, a hozzászólásokért verseket, idézeteket írok-
Egy vidám vers

Egy vidám vers kéne a sok baj közé
Jó szóval- szép képek, az érzések mögé

Gyermekek kacaja a nevető nap alatt
Egy idegen mosolyát elkapó pillanat

A hatalmas hegy fölé felkúszó szivárvány
Tündöklő pillangó, mint gyönyörű királylány

Záporban fürdőző rózsaszín virágok
Mézédes dinnyebél, mit annyira imádok


Fehérbe öltözött akácfa illata
Nyári éj ezernyi csillogó csillaga

A kisfiam őszinte tiszta szép szeme
Asszonyi szívben az érzések helye

És mindenféle szép, mi sorokba fogható
Mi szavakkal talán el sosem mondható


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

Tűz,könny,vágy még együtt lenni,
holdfény,tánc még együtt lépni...

Sok év után jött egy szikra,
s minden lángban áll.
El ne oltsuk még,ez a láng mi bennünk él...a legszebb fény...
Csak égjen még.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

"A nő a gyötrelem és a szenvedés forrása, ugyanakkor az örömé és a szépségé is. Ebből következik, hogy aki megtalálja hozzá a kulcsot, sohasem tudja, mit nyit ki, a pokol vagy a mennyország kapuját."


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

"Titok a rózsa.
Aki firtatja - talmi a tudása.
Ki csak csodálja: az a tudósa.
A rózsa: rózsa."
(Fodor Ákos)


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

Vigyázzunk, hogy mit akarunk! A végén még megkapjuk...


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

Gabriel García Márqez/ 13 jó tanács az élethez 

1. Nem azért szeretlek, aki te vagy, hanem azért aki én vagyok melletted.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

2. Senki sem érdemli meg könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli az nem fog sírásra késztetni


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

3. Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd , az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden melegével.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

4. Az igaz barát a kezedet fogja és a szívedet simítja.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

5. Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

6. Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy.
Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

7. Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelentheted magát a világot


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

8. Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

9. A sors talán azt akarja, hogy sok nem megfelelő emberrel találkozz mielőtt megismered az igazit, hogy mikor ez megtörténik igazán hálás legyél érte.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

10. Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

11. Mindig lesznek emberek, akik meg fognak bántani, tehát nem szabad feladnod a hitet. Csak légy óvatos!


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

12. Légy jobb ember, és tudd, hogy ki vagy, mielőtt valaki újjal találkozol, akitől azt reméled, hogy ismer téged.


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 8)

13. Ne küzdj túl erősen. A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek.[/


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

a


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

s


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

,


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

bbbbbb


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

i


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

p


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

jjő


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

k


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

ő


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

nnán


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

jkhj


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

most lesz a második


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

fk


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

látom más is próbálkozik


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

vlg


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

szia Macika16


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

ck


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

Helloooka


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

nagyon lelkes vagyok


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

jónak tűnnek a letölthető dolgok


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

csak ezért tudtam magam rászánni.


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

nekem meg csak 1 kottakééne  xD


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

nyolcadik üzenet


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

meg kell dolgozni azért az egyért is...


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

lehet, hogy időközben más hasznosat is találsz.


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

háát igen..báár énmár nemtudom hogy mennyinél tartok..sztem már befejeztemxD


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

lehetsééges sőőt biztos


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

felén már túl vagyok


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

nekem meg ez az utolsóó


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Te már kész is vagy?


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

éés wow kéész


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Igen, költőinek szántam.


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Még ráadásra is futotta.


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

tényleg wow!


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Most akkor elírogatok még magamban.


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Neked azért jó kottakeresést.


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

célegyenes


----------



## Macika16 (2010 Június 8)

de valami még mindig nemjó  nme töklti le


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

mindjárt, mindjárt


----------



## redovics (2010 Június 8)

Ti is szoktatok magatokkal/ban beszélgetni?
Majd leközelebb beszélek róla


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

kronobiológiai programot tud valaki?


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

lydsghbvvc


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

haladjunk akkor


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

1133


----------



## szuszimuszi (2010 Június 8)

resrzhtzhj


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

na és nsem akarok kimaradni a leölöltögetők közül,szóval hajrá!


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

Ez hallatlan!


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

one


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

two


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

three


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

négy


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

zwölf


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

dreizehn


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

five


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

vierzehn


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

six


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

siebzehn


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

seven


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

achtzehn


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## baloghagi03 (2010 Június 8)

20!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

Látom Baloghagi03 a neted gyojóval gyorsabb mint az enyém....írigyellek is érte rendesen de nem adom fel


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

kilenc


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

tizenkettő


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

mindjárt 20 kitartáááás...


----------



## singzoli (2010 Június 8)

na talán most már tölthetek


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

123


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

234


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

345


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

456


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

567


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

678


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

789


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

890


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

901


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

234


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

357


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

468


----------



## Nervia (2010 Június 8)

579


----------



## seedcold (2010 Június 8)

*1. hsz*

Rengeteg érdekes dolgot olvastam eddig a fórumon. Remélem sok kellemes percet tölthetek majd el itt.


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

Bla-bla


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

Tetszik, hogy a semmiről írjak, húsz hozzászólást...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

a


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

s


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

e


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

m


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

de ugyanolyat nem lehet elküldeni


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

na akkor írogatok és bocsi mindenkitől!


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

remélem, hogy másik is csak ilyen értelmetlen szövegeket írnak ide...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

csak tudnám mennyinél tartok, bár nem lehet több 10 bejegyzésnél...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

És igen!!!  Pontosan a 10-nél tartottam , a sors...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

Ezek szerint még 9


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

nem már csak 7


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

időkorlát is van, szóval lassabban kell gépelnem...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

eléggé egyedül vagyok a hülyeségeimmel úgy látom


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

Remélem ez csak véletlen!


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

El sem hiszem, de mindjárt 20-nál járok , van egy két könyvem, úgyhogy ha lesz egy kis időm, szívesen felöltöm az irodalom topicba... hátha kell valakinek


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

Na még egy...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

És még egy...


----------



## Rakoczi2 (2010 Június 8)

És azért még egy  csak mert olyan jó volt !


----------



## spircsi (2010 Június 8)

*Köszi*

Hálás vagyok az ötletért.


----------



## miklos66 (2010 Június 8)

*Igazsag*

A világ a feje tetejére állt. A hazugságok igazsággá változtak, az igazságból hazugság lett; a lehetetlen lehetségessé vált, az ártatlanból bűnös lett.


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

tudok számolni 9


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

látom te is angel 22


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

jaja 9


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

szép lett a főtér pécs városában?


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

már csak 8


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

tök olyan mint a chat


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

vagy nem


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

szerintem igen
7


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

akkor nem


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

inkább hasonló


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## George Brown (2010 Június 8)

:d


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

már csak három


----------



## George Brown (2010 Június 8)




----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## George Brown (2010 Június 8)




----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

megyek töltök le


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## dugokaa (2010 Június 8)

valamit


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## LittleAngel22 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

*1*

1


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

blahblahblah


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

asd


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

012345


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## bloodbunny (2010 Június 8)

6789


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

Akkor jövök én is, bemutatom, hogy tudom az abc első 20 betűjét! XD


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

sziasztok


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

a


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

végre itt


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

b


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

nekem nem biztos, hogy menni fog az ABC


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

bár a gombokat nyomni én is tudom


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

c


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

d


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

A vagy a


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

e


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

f


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

g


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

na akkor még egy


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

h


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

és egy a ráadás


----------



## sági74 (2010 Június 8)

És 3 a magyar igazság és még egy a ráadás


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

i


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

j


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

k


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

l


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

m


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

n


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

o


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

p


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

q


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

r


----------



## Alisa002 (2010 Június 8)

s

És ennyi volt!


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Látom (vagyis olvasom) nem csak engem ejtett zavarba a húsz hozzászólás problémája.


----------



## folkcica (2010 Június 8)

23110


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Abban is egyetértek, hogy van itt valami, amit régóta keresek...


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

... és már csak 24 óra és néhány bejegyzés választ el tőle


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Addig elírogatok itt


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Jólvan, legalább megpróbálok értelmes mondatokat összehozni.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Ha csak betűket kellene válogatnom, nem is tudom...


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Nem akarom egyik betűt sem megbántani.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Pedig most már legrosszabb esetben is csak 12-re lenne szükségem.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Vajon melyiket választanám?


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Szörnyű dilemma.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Nem is bírom tovább.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Azt hiszem, megyek inkább, és eszek valamit.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Mondjuk uzsonnát (gyakorlatilag ebédet).


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Újult erővel térek vissza az íráshoz.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Mondjuk nem tudom, hová sietek.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Még mindig több mint 24 órám van.


----------



## mesesem (2010 Június 8)

*Hármas*

"Mezítlen a jelenkorom.
Szakadt ruhák osztoznak multamon.
Jövendőm futkos a folyosón."
(Weöres Sándor)


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

De legalább már nem vagyok éhes.


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Hm, a mai napom sem telik el vers nélkül


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 8)

Még egyszer írok, aztán az utolsót meghagyom holnapra.


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

Helló Mindenki!

Keresem Louise L. hay az erő benned van című könyvét


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

a


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

b


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

c


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

d


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

f


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

e


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

g


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

h


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

i


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

j


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

k


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

l


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

m


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

"Utánanéztem a családfámnak és rájöttem hogy én vagyok a gyökér."


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

n


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

é


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

á


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

s


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

92%


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

í


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

v


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

20-4=16


----------



## pibeny (2010 Június 8)

ő


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

111111


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## juc023 (2010 Június 8)

100%


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

ez az első :--:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

Mickeyratt látom dolgozol


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)




----------



## rimo52 (2010 Június 8)

Hajrá


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

De jó, hogy van ilyen lehetőség mint ez... a jó dolgok persze mindig másoknak jut hamarabb az eszébe... akkor még pár hozzászólás ide... és letölthetem amit már oly rég várok


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Miért mindig vizsgaidőszakban találok rá a legérdekesebb és legidőigényesebb dolgokra?


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“Nemcsak azért vagyunk manapság kimerültek, mert sokat robotolunk, hanem mert olyasmit csinálunk, amit nem szeretünk, és olyan légkörben élünk, amelyben nincs szeretet. Ha valamit szeretettel teszünk, észre sem vesszük, milyen teljesítményre vagyunk képesek. A szeretet mérhetetlenül sok energiát ad. Fáradhatatlanná teszi az embert, feltölti erővel.” (*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“Időnként meghal bennünk valaki, és valaki más megszületik. Ami elmúlt, annak múlttá kell válnia, s ha nem akar, akkor tudatos munkával azzá kell tenni. Maga az idő nem teszi azzá – segíteni kell neki.” (*Müller Péter*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“Kétféle beszélgetés van.
Az egyik, amikor mondom a magamét. Amikor önmagamat akarom érvényesíteni. Szavakkal hatalmat lehet szerezni, olyan világot, amely csakis rólam szól, amelyben én vagyok a fontos: amit én gondolok, én érzek, én élek, én fájok – színjátékot, melyben én vagyok a főszereplő.
Aki a magáét mondja: egyedül van. Olyan világban él, ahol senkinek sincs köze hozzá.
Ennél pontosabban nem lehet elmondani azt a helyzetet, amelyben élünk, s amit úgy is nevezhetünk: a szeretetlenség világa. Aki csak mondja a magáét, annak nincs szüksége barát*ra, testvérre, feleségre. Csak közönség kell neki.
A másik fajta beszélgetés az, amikor valaki társat keres. Ez nagyon ritka.”
(*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

"Az igazi akaratot onnan lehet felismerni, hogy az hétfőn, kedden, szerdán, októberben, novemberben, decemberben, jövőre és még húsz év múlva is _akarom_.” (*Müller Péter: Titkos tanítások*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“Akiben zűrzavar van – zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van – rendet teremt maga körül.” (*Popper Péter*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“A hosszú és jó életet nem évekkel, hanem élményekkel és megismeréssel mérik.” (*Popper Péter*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

“Ha én ördög lennék, és kapnék egy megbízást egy még nagyobb ördögtől, hogy tegyem tönkre az Isten által teremtett világot, pontosan azt csinálnám, amit most az ember: _siettetnék_. Gyorsítanám a fejlődést, az élményeket, az információkat, a történéseket, az érzelmi hatásokat, és mint tehetséges Sátán, pörgetni kezdeném a világot. És addig pörgetném, amíg ennek a pörgésnek a sebessége meghaladja az emberi agy élmény-feldolgozási képességét, az emocionális teherbírását. Amíg minden tönkre nem megy.”
(*Popper Péter: “Miért siettél, ha elmaradtál?”…*)


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Senki sem kérheti számon tőlünk, hogy miért nem vagyunk olyanok, mint egy idealizált regényhős vagy egy angyal. De azt igen, hogy miért nem vagyunk önmagunk. Popper Péter


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Minden út - jó út, ami elvezet valahova. Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Akiben zűrzavar van, zűrzavart hoz létre környezetében. Akiben rend van, rendet teremt maga körül. Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

A delphoicától jóslást kértek az emberek, a jövőjükre, a sorsukra voltak kíváncsiak. A jós azt felelte: ismerd meg önmagadat, és tudni fogod a sorsodat. Mert a sorsod te vagy. Nem külső erők uralkodnak rajtad, az istenek benned vannak, és jellemed, személyiséged alakítja, formálja jövődet. Változtass magadon, és változni fog a sorsod is. Fogadd el magadat, és el tudod majd fogadni sorsodat is. Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Egy embert szeretünk vagy utálunk a maga teljességében. Nem bonthatjuk fel tulajdonságokra, nem mondhatjuk, hogy vállaljuk belőle azt, ami kellemes számunkra, elutasítjuk, ami zavaró és bosszantó. Egyetlen kérdés létezik csak: Úgy, ahogy van és ha ilyen marad, kell-e nekem? Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Együtt kell élni, nem egymásban és nem egymás mellett. Egy kapcsolat nem adhat többet annál, mint hogy a nőt és a férfit egyaránt hozzásegíti rejtett lehetőségeinek kibontakozásához, ahhoz, hogy egyre inkább hiteles, egyre markánsabban önmaga legyen. Két szuverén-ember együttélésének ez az igazi értelme. Az "Én" nem oldódhat fel a "Mi" élményében. De ez a két Én nem is távolodhat el egymástól annyira, hogy a kapcsolat páros magánnyá változzon. Két szabad ember életét gondolatok, élmények; örömök és kínlódások megosztása ötvözi össze. De a megosztás is mérték szerint történjen. Minden embernek joga van ahhoz, hogy lelkében egy kis kamrát megtartson önmagának. Ez csak az övé. Ennek az ajtaját nem kell kinyitni. Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Minden kapcsolat, történés valahonnan valahová tart. Erre kell figyelni. Úton vagyunk-e még? Vagy már csak ismételjük magunkat? Mit "hoz ki" belőlünk az együttélés? Jót? Előre lépést, derűt, szabadságot, munkaképességet? Rosszat? Idegességet, beszűkülést, rosszkedvet? A kapcsolat változik, és benne változunk mi is. Előfordulhat, hogy az utak szétágaznak. Ha tartósan úgy érezzük, hogy már nincs dolgunk egymással, harag és gyűlölet nélkül is el lehet búcsúzni. Azonban sokszor a másikra haragszunk, mert nem olyan vagy nem vált olyanná, amilyennek elképzeltük. Pedig nem tehet arról, hogy nem vagyunk elég jó emberismerők, és olyat kértünk, amit nem tud megadni. Elmenni könnyen kell, ahogy a levél leválik a fáról. Elmenni egyszer szabad csak és véglegesen. Egy foghúzás rossz, de elviselhető. De ha mindennap húznának rajta egy keveset - azt nem lehetne kibírni. Az ilyenfajta szétválásban tönkremegy két ember. Popper P.


----------



## greenmemory (2010 Június 8)

Szóval elérkeztem a huszadik hozzászóláshoz, remélem van aki el is olvassa, vagy esetleg ismeri ezeket az idézeteket, sőt, nem csak elolvassa, hanem eszerint is cselekszik... az már fél siker...


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## mickeyratt (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## Istvan34 (2010 Június 8)

21


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

*miért*

Nem értem


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

miért


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

kell


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

küldeni


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

ahhoz


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

hogy végre


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

tudjam


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

használni


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

az oldalt


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

és ne


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

legyen


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

mindig


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

korlátozások


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

amikor


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

megpróbálok


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

letölteni


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

valamit


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

az oldalról


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

például


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

*miért2*



nameless03 írta:


> 3


 például:!:


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 8)

egy könyvet


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Ami kell vedd el, de fizesd meg az árát"


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

1444444444444


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

11111111111111555555


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

161606


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

162


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

tizennyolc


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben"


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

1919191919


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## Itsmejomagam (2010 Június 8)

20 Húsz 20


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Ha nem tudod, hogyan kell hazudni, azt sem tudod, hogy mikor hazudnak neked"


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb"


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

8)


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

9)


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik"


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél"


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg"


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

1717


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

1818


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

"“Bármit veszítesz, helyette nyersz valami mást.” "


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

1919


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

200000000000


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

2020


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Ha ég a házad, melegedj a tüzénél!”


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

2021


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A kényelem lakájként kezdi és főúrként végzi.”


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

200000000


----------



## nameless03 (2010 Június 8)

2122


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Minek élünk, ha nem azért, hogy egymás számára könnyebbé tegyük az életet?”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Légy az, amivé felebarátaid akarod, hogy váljanak. Ne szavad, hanem lényed legyen prédikációd.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A legjobb orvosok: dr. Elégedettség, dr. Higgadtság és dr. Jókedély.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A boldogság titkát, nem akkor lehet megtalálni ha többre törsz, hanem hogyha kifejleszted a képességet, hogy élvezd a kevesebbet.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”


----------



## Abamaru (2010 Június 8)

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.”


----------



## cockhair (2010 Június 8)

ds


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

:d


adrienn2009 írta:


> a halak nem hazudnak.


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

Laaac írta:


> h53hhh3hbh3535h


 

aha


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Bármit veszítesz, helyette nyersz valami mást.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*Maya Angelou*)


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

ParducBaby írta:


> de eleg jo kis oldal, segit mkinek es ez tetszik


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

2008. február 22. · Iktatva: Epikurosz, barátság, bölcsesség, értékek 
“Mindazon javak közül, amelyekben a bölcsesség részesít bennünket, a barátság a legértékesebb.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

*:d*

:d


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“A sikeres emberek egy helytelen irányba tett lépést értékes tapasztalatként élnek meg, míg a sikertelenek a rossz irányt kudarcként fogják fel.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## kaary (2010 Június 8)

helló szija szevasztok nem tud valaki képregény letöltö oldalt? elöre is köcce


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Tapasztalatainkból semmit sem tanulhatunk, csak abból, ha elgondolkozunk rajtuk.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Annyi jó zenét találtam!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

És olyan jó lenne megszerezni őket!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Főleg a Temerini Tízes Banda érdekel


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Sohasem veszíthetjük el, amiben egyszer örömünket leltük. Mindazok, akiket mélyen szeretünk, részünkké válnak.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

És majd szeretnék feltölteni is...


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Talán más is talál tőlem jókat!


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“A világ amit teremtettünk a gondolkodásunk eredménye; nem lehet megváltoztatni gondolkodásunk megváltoztatása nélkül.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

:d


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Az emberek nem a sorsuk, hanem csupán a saját elméjüknek rabjai.”


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Az vagyunk, amit gondolunk. Mindaz, ami vagyunk, a gondolatainkból táplálkozik. Gondolatainkból építjük fel a világunkat.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Jaj, legyen már meg az a 20


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Senkinek semmit sem vagyok képes megtanítani, csupán elgondolkodtatni tudom az embereket.”


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Ha csak módszereket tanulsz meg, a módszereknek a foglya leszel, míg ha elveket sajátítasz el, akkor saját magad gondolhatod ki a módszereidet.”


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“Hegymászó minden ember. Ha ellátunk a végtelenbe, hegyeket álmodunk az orrunk elé, amelyek elfedik a messzeség látványát. A nehézség az ember megmérettetése: hegyeket képzelünk oda, ahol a völgyből is ellátni a tengerig.”


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

pmartuska83 írta:


> A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
> - Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
> Mire a rendőr:
> - Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


 

:lol:


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

Lia-Csin: 
Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal.


----------



## zsofka217 (2010 Június 8)

“A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.”


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

Thuküdidész: 
A hatalom valamennyi megnyilvánulása közül az önmérséklet a legnagyobb hatású.


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

z erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért!!!!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

- Na ez milyen állat? - áll meg az oroszlánketrec előtt az apa a kisfiával.
- Nufi! - vágja rá a gyerek.
Mennek tovább és odaérnek a zsiráfhoz:
- Na ez milyen állat?
- Nufi!
Amikor a vízilóhoz érnek, az apa már biztos benne, hogy fia tudja ennek az állatnak a nevét.
- Na milyen állat ez?
- Vízinufi!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

A baromfiudvarban fél kilós tojást tojik az egyik tyúk. Egy riporter megkérdezi tőle:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Egykilós tojásokat tojni.
A riporter faggatja a sikeres kakast is:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Szétverem a strucc pofáját!


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

Anakreon: 
Az istenek a nőknek fegyverül adták a szépséget.


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

NA ennyit a viccekből!Remélem megvan az a húsz!


----------



## pmartuska83 (2010 Június 8)

Nem mertem durvábbakat! Ezek inkább az ari kategória!


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

Küldök egy kézfogást:


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*Sajnos a kéz elmaradt,de újra próbálom.*


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

http://s8.images.www.tvn.hu/2010/06/08/10/26/www.tvn.hu_c5972dafc8afe0338c1ed83f6959c8cc.jpg


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*Nos még is bejött a kéz.*


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

HAJ

Doktor úr, kérem segítsen! Nagyon hullik a hajam! Mit tegyek, hogy ne veszítsem el mindet?
- Tegye egy dobozba!


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

http://www.funpic.hu/files/pics/00039/00039007.jpg


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/10/03/14/32/www.tvn.hu_3b39c5bc04663ee944c92c96b7ec65ac.gif


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/10/03/14/32/www.tvn.hu_3b39c5bc04663ee944c92c96b7ec65ac.gif


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*cica torna:*
http://s10.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/12/04/22/47/www.tvn.hu_a1ab73fb5301c509be101776195a497d.gif


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*bokszoló cica*
http://s10.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/12/04/23/07/www.tvn.hu_b475a5e9ce3f55bfd39462cf95eca5c8.gif


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*"imádkozó cica"*
http://s10.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/12/06/13/55/www.tvn.hu_f03f397b07434d512f69ae6ee06c3b55.jpg


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Régen keresünk már egy spiclit, aki mindent beköp. És azt hiszem, ez az itt, akit éppen
megfojtok.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Nézd, Krokodil, elismerem, hogy mindenkinek tisztéletre méltó magánügye, hogy kit fojt
meg, és kit nem. De ez a fiú a mi asztalunkhoz akart ülni, mikor nyakoncsípted. Először
mondja meg, amit esetleg nekünk üzentek általa, és azután, ha igazán azt hiszed, hogy rendőr-
kém, öld meg békességben.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Tudod mit? Előbb megölöm, aztán beszélj vele.
- Helytelen álláspont - vetette közbe a Bunkó. - Nem hiszem, hogy a magunkévá tesszük.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Én sem - mondta a Főorvos, és elővett egy körülbelül negyven centiméter hosszúságú kést.
- Civakodni akartok? - kérdezte megbántva az egyik Hóhér.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- A kölyköt engedjétek el - felelte valamivel határozottabban, de békésen Rozsdás és közele-
dett egy lépést. A fiatalember, nyakával a nagy marokban, ijedten pislogott jobbra-balra, de
szólni nem mert, vagy nem tudott. Arca zöld volt a rémülettől. A Krokodil, hogy véget vessen
az egésznek, nagyot rántott az áldozatán, és elkezdte rázni. Közben eltávolodott cimboráitól az
ivó közepe felé. Rozsdás kezében, az ördög tudja, honnan, egy bikacsök jelent meg, és
ugyanez a bikacsök a következő másodpercben a Krokodil tarkóján csattant, hogy ez, mint
valami letaglózott barom zuhant fejjel a söntéspolcnak, valószínűleg törött nyakcsigolyával.
Két üveg valódi skót whiskyt a kocsmáros nyomban a hóna alá vett, és elsietett a belső
szobába. Ez az ital nagyon drága volt. A Főorvos Úr egy rántással hátralódította a megszaba-
dult fiút.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

Néhány másodpercnyi súlyos szünet következett. Az afférnál csupa nyugodt ember volt jelen.


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A Gyóntatók útját elvágták. A bejárat felé álltak a Hóhérok. Ezek öten voltak, közöttük a
Szigonyos, aki könnyedén meghajlította a félcolos vasrudat. A söntéspolc mellett mozdulatla-
nul feküdt a Krokodil, nem lehetett tudni, él-e még. A polc mögött ismét feltűnt a kocsmáros,
akinek eszébe jutott, hogy a brandyért is nagy kár, mert mostanában nehéz hozzájutni tehát ezt
is bevitte magával a szobába, és bezárta az ajtót.


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A Bunkó kezében megjelent a rövid sodronykötél, amelynek a végén a vasnehezék volt.
Rozsdás jól tudta, hogy túlerővel állnak szemben, tehát, ha lehet, menekülni kell. Az öttagú
csoport fenyegetően lassan megindult feléjük. Gyorsan odasúgta a Főorvosnak: „Te, a
lámpát...” És nem várt választ, mert jól tudta, hogy megértették, felkapott egy asztalt és
belevágta a közeledő csoportba. Ezek egy pillanatra szétrebbentek, és a Főorvos egy székkel
máris leverte a lámpát.


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

20.hozzászólásnak jó lesz egy városközponzi kép:
http://images.imgsrv.donna.hu/donnaimages/images/2/8/3/8/9/2/28389261573152271015631.jpg


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A sötétség jóformán még be sem állt, mikor Rozsdás bal kezével felragadott egy széket és
jobbjával a rémült fiatalembert. Előbb a széket vágta bele az utcai kirakatba, az ablak
csörömpölve tört szét, nyomban utánadobta a fiút, aki a széthulló üvegcserepek között
sértetlenül bukott ki az utcára, és ugyanezen az úton ugrott ki ő is. A fiú keskeny árnya
szolgálatkészen lapult melléje.


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Fuss, ahogy tudsz! - kiáltotta Rozsdás, és rohant, miközben valakit leütött a bikacsökkel,
éppen mikor feléje szúrt.
Ha a Bunkó és a Főorvos társuk után akartak volna menekülni, végük van, mert hátukba
kapják a késeket. Ők az egyetlen helyes stratégia szerint a szemberohanó Hóhérok közé vetet-
ték magukat, akik a váratlan összeütközéstől hirtelen szétperdültek. Bunkó máris átvetette
magát a söntéspolcon, a Főorvos Úr felugrott a polc tetejére, és vadul bombázni kezdte táma-
dóit az üvegekkel. Az egyik ötliteres üveg Szigonyos fejével együtt tört szét. Erre meghátrál-


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

tak kissé a támadók. A kocsmáros - ágya alatt - idegesen cigarettára gyújtott, megpróbálta a
kárt felbecsülni a csörömpölés alapján, és elhatározta, hogy az utcai ablakot nem csináltatja
többé meg.


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A pillanatnyi szünetet kihasználva Bunkó és a Főorvos felborították a likőrökkel megrakott
állványt, hogy elzárja az üldözők útját, azután egy lendülettel kitörték a vendéglős szobájába
vezető ajtót, onnan az ablakon át az utcára értek. A sarkon még látták Rozsdást befordulni a
fiúval. Egy sötét tárgy röpült utánuk, néhány milliméterrel eltévesztette a fejüket, és csöröm-
pölve a kövezetre zuhant. Azután rohantak. Az irányt már tudták, ugyanis régen megállapod-
tak mind a hárman abban, hogy komolyabb nézeteltérés után törzskávéházukban találkoznak...


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A kávéház a szárazdokk közelében volt, közönsége a környék ismertebb személyiségeiből állt,
és neonbetűkkel egy szép cégtábla függött az ajtón:
KÁVÉHÁZ ÉS ÉTTEREM
„A Négy Döglött
Patkányhoz”
AZ ÚRI KÖZÖNSÉG TÁNCOL!


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Ezek után sürgősen el kell tűnnünk Pireuszból - jelentette ki Rozsdás, miután mindannyian
együtt ültek.
A fiatalember rémülten nézte három marcona barátját, a „Négy Döglött Patkányhoz” címzett
étterem és kávéházban, ahol az úri közönség táncol. („Dining room, Man spricht deutsch.”)


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

A táncoló úri közönség nagy része munka nélküli díjbirkózókból és szórakozni vágyó csarnoki
árusokból, valamint a társaságukat képező, vegyes fajtájú (néger, maláj, fehér) hölgyek
csoportjából állott. A hölgyek igen kivágott és feltűnően rövid ruhában voltak, valamennyien
nagyon részegek.
- Én is azt hiszem, hogy okos lesz, ha eliszkolunk innen - mondta a Főorvos Úr. - A Hóhérok
sokan vannak. Nem is tudom, hogy miért vitatkoztunk olyan hevesen ezért a nyeszlett fiúért.
- Kérem, én őszintén köszönöm... - hebegte hálásan, még mindig remegő hangon a fiatalember,
de Rozsdás jóindulatúan legyintett:


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

- Ugyan, hagyd! Nem vagyunk tánciskolában. Nekem már rég gusztusom volt odasózni egyet
ennek a baromnak. Különben is elég már Pireuszból. Fel tehát! Menjünk a vidám Észak-
Afrikába! Halihó! Gyerünk a festői Port Szaidba! Téged pedig ezentúl Kölyöknek nevezünk,
mert úgy nézel ki, mint aki most szökött meg a rövidnadrágból.
Ezzel a fiatalember végérvényesen a „Kölyök” lett. Így történt itt a keresztelés. Nem lehet az
embereket azzal a kényelmetlen kérdéssel zaklatni, hogy mondják meg a nevüket. Inkább
adnak új nevet, amit a másik kikötőben egyszerűen ledobhat. Az igazi nevét jóformán senkinek
sem tudják. Ha valaki jól szurkál, azt elnevezik „Bicskának”, és akinek csúnya a bőre, az
természetesen „Ragyás” néven lesz közismert. Egy széles vállú, tömzsi apacsot Bivalynak
hívtak. Midőn egy késszúrás következtében soron kívül elhunyt, semmiféle módon se lehetett
kideríteni az igazi nevét. A fejfáján az állt, hogy ismeretlen. A szeretője idővel mégis
összegyűjtött egy sírkőre valót, és most egy szép gránitlap fekszik az apacs sírján, ezzel a
felirattal:


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## agabor4 (2010 Június 8)

*21.egy ráadás,utánna jöhet a kényelmes pihenés:*
http://s10.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/12/06/14/02/www.tvn.hu_a448c505ef6ca4b89e36e75168540faf.jpg


----------



## zsurkenyer (2010 Június 8)

kosz


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

*nagyon jo*

:razz:


pmartuska83 írta:


> NA ennyit a viccekből!Remélem megvan az a húsz!


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

kosz:smile:


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

kosz


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

sziasztok


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

nem értem mire az a


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

húsz


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

mi az a 11,10?


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

nekem már csak 4 hiányzik


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

húúúú még 7 kell...


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

mindjárt megvan:-D


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

úgy látom mindenki erre hajt:-D


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

vagyis már csak 6


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

de jó ez a fórum


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

nekem kész :-D


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

ezért írogattam a szívemnek kedvesekhez is ezt-azt - csak jókat!


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

Thoreau


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

Hamvas


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## esther000 (2010 Június 8)

na puszi nektek jóéjt


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

Márai


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

0


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

kesz


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

remélem


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

József A, Kosztolányi, Arany, Ady, Whitman, Dickinson, Fodor Ákos - nem sorrend, csak leírási - sorrendet nem is tudnék...


----------



## shasha (2010 Június 8)

mindjárt megtudom


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

még egy?


----------



## Mannam (2010 Június 8)

óóóó... miért nem? :s


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

*Kérdezd meg magadat, boldog vagy-e, és máris nem vagy az.*

* John Stuart Mill *


----------



## cila48 (2010 Június 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Ha minden igaz ez a 20.Kösz
Szép álmokat.


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

2


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

3


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

4


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

5


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

6


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

7


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

8


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

9


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

10


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

11


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

12


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

13


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## plitchard (2010 Június 8)

20


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Köszönöm!


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Látom, valaki már számol. Így könnyű..


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Ez Rejtő, ugye?


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

1


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Egyenlőre nem látom a számlálót a nevem alatt...


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Bocsi, már meg is találtam


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

jelenleg 7


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

szükségem van egy zenei alapra


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

amit le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

ezért próbálkozom most ezen a helyen


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Később lesznek értelmes üzeneteim is..


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Legalább is remélem


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

Már 13-nál tartok


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

14


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

15


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

16


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

17


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

18


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 8)

19


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

*Árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép*


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Háztűznézőügynök-búsító


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Nyúlfülvágó térközsűrítő


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Számítógépbötű-őrült nyúl


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Üldögélő műújságíró


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Több hűtőházból kértünk színhúst


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 8)

Különálló műútépítő


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Ötágú ütőműbénító


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Fűsújtó, sárgördítő ütés


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 9)

Köszi, de van 23 hozzászólásom, mégsem enged tölteni


----------



## palika36 (2010 Június 9)

Már 24


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Bő szájú körülíróművész


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Jött árvíz, tűzvész, rút gümőkór


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

palika36 írta:


> Köszi, de van 23 hozzászólásom, mégsem enged tölteni


 - minimum 20 üzenet ÉS 48 ÓRA MÚLVA teljes jog...


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Tüskéshátú kígyóbűvölő


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Szénrázúdító fűtőküldönc


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Jóízű félárú sütőtök


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Jó hírű tüzérágyúöntő


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Gyümölcsvédő ágyúfűnyíró


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

A fűrészbolt-felvigyázó őrön új kulcsszíj csüng


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Egy hűtlen vejét fülöncsípő, dühös mexikói úr ázik Quitóban


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Egy hűtlen vejét fülöncsípő, dühös mexikói úr Wesselényinél mázol Quitóban


----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)




----------



## MZ/X_2 (2010 Június 9)

Good bye


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

hát most szólj hozzá


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

Élj vidáman


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

Ezt a könyvet keresem


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

*a*

a


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

ezisazis


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

szerintem


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

b


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

e


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

gyors


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

kedd


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

nem


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

bla


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

máskor


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

mindjárt


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

fú


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

izgalom


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

na


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## Kriszhnn (2010 Június 9)

köszöntem


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

minden


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

egy


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

gondolattal


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

kezdődik


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

mire


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

jó


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

ez


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

?


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

1 Hurrá


----------



## eraera1 (2010 Június 9)

akkor most jön a két nap? Vagy már böngészhetek?


----------



## oj05 (2010 Június 9)

Hooligans


----------



## oj05 (2010 Június 9)

Hooligans 3


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

:d


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

*Köszi*

Köszi szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

olyan gyönyörű nap van


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

asd


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

mmmm


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

ertert


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

ertddfgdfg


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

1juhéé


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

0


----------



## syden (2010 Június 9)

asd


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

valamennyi még hátra van


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

jah, még 17


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

az előbb csak 16...

most már

15


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

*Viszlát és kösz a halakat!*

1


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

\\m/8


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

wewewe


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

g


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

e


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

q


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

helló


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

w


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

Kerandi írta:


> helló



helló


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

s


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

d


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

r


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

pő


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

f


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

m,


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

26


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

g


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

és


----------



## filuska (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

57


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

d


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

h


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

p


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

940


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

ha


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

jl


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

jfaél


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

az


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

jnkhlk


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Kerandi (2010 Június 9)

fkjaésfjdkaélfdjkéfajkdéjkésfjs


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

köszönöm a segítséget,így miharabb tudom használni az oldalt


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

Végre itt a nyár


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

abc


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

def


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

Ma június 9.-e van


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

ghi


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

jkl


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

ez a nap is nagyon szép


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

n


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

d


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

)))))))))


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

happy day


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

k


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

é


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

ő


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

p


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

mégegyszer


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

á


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## treni75 (2010 Június 9)

tehát:mégegyszer hálásan köszönöm a segítséget a 20 üzihez,további szép napot,és jó böngészést mindenkinek


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)




----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

0


----------



## Anya88 (2010 Június 9)

köszi


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## TheSly (2010 Június 9)

0 - Juhhé!


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Köszönöm szépen, igyekszem olvasni a témát és hozzászólni is. 




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Mindenkit üdvözlök, és elkezdek én is számolni. Szeretnék minél gyorsabban megtalálni egy könyvet, bár úgy látom nagyon sok van fenn az ezoterikus témában, ami engem érdekel. 
Köszönöm.


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

Mivel hozzá kell szólni, hozzászólok...


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)




----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

ha 20 hozzászólás kell akkor én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## Annnuska2 (2010 Június 9)

most mi van?


----------



## Seeker000 (2010 Június 9)

0


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

már rég regeztem, de ez most vészhelyzet


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
1:11:


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

ja


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

Látom, neked is megtetszett 19


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

a


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

b


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

c


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

d


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

akkor 21


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

e


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

f


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

g


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

h


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

j


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

i


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

k


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

tuti ami biztos?


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

l


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

m


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

n


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

o


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

p


----------



## felicita (2010 Június 9)

de nekem ez még 21 hozzászólás után se megy


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

r


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

ez meg hogy lehet? hm...


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 9)

helo


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

s


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

elvileg ennyi ...


----------



## kyozai (2010 Június 9)

nekem sem megy


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

én is küzdök vele


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

Napsütéses szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

az üzenethez hogyan lehet üzenetet írni?


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

és hogyan lehet blogot létrehozni?


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

albumot már sikerült kreálnom


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

na még 2


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

már csak 1


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

A ház is alszik, holtan és bután,


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

mint majd száz év után,


----------



## angyalhaj54 (2010 Június 9)

remélem, ezzel letudtam


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

ha összeomlik,


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

gyom virít alóla,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

hogy otthonunk volt-e vagy állat óla.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Bolond is lennék, ha nem lennék bolond!"


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

De fönn, barátom, ott fönn a derűs ég,


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

valami tiszta, fényes nagyszerűség,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Jön egy másik, aki szebben súgja, hogy szeress!"


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Minden asszony életében jön egy pillanat..."


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

reszketve és sziláidul, mint a hűség.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"...de boldog ő csak akkor lesz, ha mégis hű marad"


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

Az égbolt,
egészen úgy, mint hajdanába rég volt,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

*"Sors-kérdés*
*
*

Én választottam
a sorsom vagy ez a sors
választott engem?"

Éjszem F. I.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"
*Tükörkép*
*
*

A tükörben TE:
ÉN vagyok. Ha meghalok, 
ketten pusztulunk."

Éjszem F. I.


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

mint az anyám paplanja, az a kék folt


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

mint a vízfesték, mely irkámra szétfolyt,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

*Fegyvertelennel nem vívok szellemi párbajt.* 

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

*Mindenkinek, aki nagyon valamilyen, büdösül népes az ellentábora.*

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

s a csillagok
lélekző lelke csöndesen ragyog


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"- Legyen férfi, Budibilder - sóhajtom.
- Jó, de akkó mennyünk a kurvákhó!"

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

a langyos őszi
éjjelbe mely a hideget előzi,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"*Engem nem dob fel az egysíkú világlátás. Az ember nem ez vagy az, hanem maga a sokféleség.* 

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

kimondhatatlan messze s odaát,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

*Az élet a lélek álma*
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

ők, akik nézték Hannibál hadát


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"...napozni lehet a szívednél."

Vavyan Fable


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"De mire elkészül, nem a gyerek, hanem a ház felépül, madzag a húzója"


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

s most néznek engem, aki ide estem


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 9)

Okos pilóta alagútban nem katapultál!


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

és állok egy ablakba, Budapesten.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Ha fáj, ha bánt az élet..."


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

Én nem tudom, mi történt vélem akkor,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"...csak igyál és elszáll a gond"


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Hát csak igyál, de bort!"


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 9)

Még a rossz élet is szebb, mint a szép halál.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"ünnepi borból ha az ember kortyol..."


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

de úgy rémlett, egy szárny suhant felettem,


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"...még a vér is felforr..."


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*József Attila vers*

Köszönöm, de akkor József Attilával folytatom: 

*József Attila: Szerelem ez?*

 Őrjöngök Rád, ha néznek,Szeretne ütni két kemény ököl,Hogy útálom ízét a sárga méznek,Agyamban, hogy csak arcod tündököl,Hogy megvetem szelét az élet-vésznekS haraggal bámulok az égre fölS ha sírni kéne, könnyeim is késnekS belőlem minden jóérzést kiöl.Szerelem ez? vagy, haj nem is tudom csak,Csak azt tudom, hogy megbolondulok,Bronzajkaim, mint gyáva koldusok,Csókmorzsáért könyörgenek - agyoncsap,Érzem, szaladj, rohanj kezem elől!Ihaj! ha egyszer öklöm öldököl,Ideráncigállak, nézd kevélyen, büszkénHogy zúz sebet e gyáva két ökölS csókolj bolondul holtak füstös üszkén.Akarom kezeimbe sodorni hajad,Akarom megízlelni telér ajakad,De mondd nekem, ki eddig nem is hittem,Karodban él az ifjú Életisten! 



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"...s újra bort kíván!"


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

s felém hajolt az, amit eltemettem
rég, a gyerekkor. (Kosztolányi Dezső: Hajnali részegség)


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 9)

Az elme betegségei sokkal pusztítóbbak, mint a test betegségei.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

"Hát igyál! De bort!"


----------



## Taliana (2010 Június 9)

Köszönöm, hogy leírhattam


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*József Attila: Magyarok*

 1Minek magunkat lassan ölni?Nem jobb egyszerre megdögölni?Mint rokkant lábbal tántorogva,Vizes, vak szemmel csillagokba,Rossz, messzi csillagokba nézniS régi dicsőséget idézni,Idézni mind, mi ősi, ódon.Hogy hátha mégiscsak megszánnaAz Úristen valami módon.Minek magunkat lassan ölni?Gonoszság helyett búza nől kiAz égről földbe hullt szivünkön;De igaz, nótás, füttyös másnak.Magyar, köszönj az elmulásnak,Nincs mit kereskedj már e tájon,Akad legény, ki ideálljonS ásóját vígan földbeszúrja!Mit nyöszörögsz? nem akarsz halni?Hisz életünk úgyiscsak talmiS nem is nagyon kell már akarni,Akaródik ez nélküled,Agyadban bár égő hodályba zártRiadt baromként bőg a rémület.



gyildiko írta:


> Köszönöm, de akkor József Attilával folytatom:
> 
> *József Attila: Szerelem ez?*
> 
> Őrjöngök Rád, ha néznek,Szeretne ütni két kemény ököl,Hogy útálom ízét a sárga méznek,Agyamban, hogy csak arcod tündököl,Hogy megvetem szelét az élet-vésznekS haraggal bámulok az égre fölS ha sírni kéne, könnyeim is késnekS belőlem minden jóérzést kiöl.Szerelem ez? vagy, haj nem is tudom csak,Csak azt tudom, hogy megbolondulok,Bronzajkaim, mint gyáva koldusok,Csókmorzsáért könyörgenek - agyoncsap,Érzem, szaladj, rohanj kezem elől!Ihaj! ha egyszer öklöm öldököl,Ideráncigállak, nézd kevélyen, büszkénHogy zúz sebet e gyáva két ökölS csókolj bolondul holtak füstös üszkén.Akarom kezeimbe sodorni hajad,Akarom megízlelni telér ajakad,De mondd nekem, ki eddig nem is hittem,Karodban él az ifjú Életisten!


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 9)

Bizalmaskodásból lesz a szemtelenség.


----------



## Béem (2010 Június 9)

Szeretném...


----------



## morgor (2010 Június 9)

Nem az a szabadság, hogy azt teheted amit akarsz, hanem hogy nem kell megtenned, amit nem akarsz.


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*Érted haragszom, nem ellened*

Mikor fölkél a nap,a sosem haragvók hajától eltéritődik a harmat,ne bántson téged az én haragom soha, kedves.Sokszor gondolok nagy futós terekre, ahol lehet el kell majd esnem,az árbocfaragók árbocokkal jönnek oda tömött sorokban,és győzvén ott, égnek hajítja hatmillió vasas az ő csengő szívű kalapácsát.Szerszámok égi viharábacsókjaidat hadd viszem én is el oda kedves.Észre sem veszed hogy kihúzom magam, mikor a jövőről szólok,ha akarod, hát csak ama városdaloló győzelem után térek meg hozzád,vagy majd a pékek összekötik kenyérvető, jó lapátjaikat,végigfektetnek rajta engem és lehajtott lisztes fővel elhoznak lassan az ágyadig.Érted haragszom én, nem ellened,nosza szorítsd meg a kezem, mellyel magosra tartalak álmaimban,erősítsen az én haragom, dehogy is bántson, kedves._[SIZE=-1]1926. jún.[/SIZE]_


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*2. rejtelmek*

Rejtelmek ha zengenek,őrt állok, mint mesékbe'.Bebujtattál engemettalpig nehéz hűségbe.Szól a szellő, szól a víz,elpirulsz, ha megérted.Szól a szem és szól a szív,folyamodnak teérted.Én is írom énekem:ha már szeretlek téged,tedd könnyüvé énnekemezt a nehéz hűséget.


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*Flóra*

 1Tudnál-e, Flóra, annyira szeretni,erényeidből épül-e szerencse,hogy mind a kínt, mit nem lehet feledni,hű szeretőd munkáján elfelejtse?Tudnál-e engem uj világra hozni,iparkodván szerelmes türelemmel,hogy legyen erőm ismét adakoznis eltölteni a gonoszt félelemmel?Lennél-e nyugtom mindenütt a rosszban?Fontold meg jól, szived mily terhet vállal.Én, aki vele mind csak hadakoztam,kibékülnék a haragvó halállal.


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*Születésnapomra*

Harminckét éves lettem én -meglepetés e költemény csecse becse:ajándék, mellyel meglepeme kávéházi szegleten magam magam.Harminckét évem elszelelts még havi kétszáz sose telt. Az ám, Hazám!Lehettem volna oktató,nem ily töltőtoll koptató szegény legény.De nem lettem, mert Szegedeneltanácsolt az egyetem fura ura.Intelme gyorsan, nyersen érta "Nincsen apám" versemért, a hont kivontszablyával óvta ellenem.Ideidézi szellemem hevét s nevét:"Ön, amig szóból értek én,nem lesz tanár e féltekén" - gagyog s ragyog.Ha örül Horger Antal úr,hogy költőnk nem nyelvtant tanul, sekély e kéj -Én egész népemet fogomnem középiskolás fokon taní- tani!


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

8 

*(Csak az olvassa...)*

Csak az olvassa versemet,ki ismer engem és szeret,mivel a semmiben hajózs hogy mi lesz, tudja, mint a jós,mert álmaiban megjelentemberi formában a csends szivében néha elidőza tigris meg a szelid őz._[SIZE=-1]1937. máj. - jún.[/SIZE]_


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

9

Ne légy szeles...)
Ne légy szeles.Bár a munkádon más keres -dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen,ahogy a csillag megy az égen,ugy érdemes._[SIZE=-1]1935-1[/SIZE]_


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

10

*(Én költő vagyok...)*

Én költő vagyok, de nem kell dicsőség,ne ünnepelje bennem senki hősét,ily ünneplést én Istenre hagyok.Ő az, hogy nincs nagy, kinél nincs nagyobb.Versem azé, ki szivem versbe kérteés nékem elég a barátság érte.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

Hülyeségnek nincs határa, életcélom azt mégis átlépni


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Minden s mindenki szeret engem...)
Minden s mindenki szeret engem -ember lettem a szerelemben.Flóra, Flóra, mosolyog róla,hogy engem ő váltott valóra.Ember vagyok és olyan boldog,mint, ha vannak, az örök dolgok.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

Én mindig a sátor tetején laktam. Nekem a Sátoraljaújhely


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Flóra, csináljunk gyereket...)
Flóra, csináljunk gyereket,hadd vessen cigánykereketmert én nehéz vagyok márs elviszi könnyü szerelem;hisz hogy én legyek hűtelenahhoz nehéz a szívem.Fényszóróként kutatjamint öntudatos űrt, a lelkemethogy valóban imádjalaka telhetetlen űr alattés mégse csalj meg engem.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

Futsal


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*(Irgalom, édesanyám...)*

Irgalom, édesanyám, mama, nézd, jaj kész ez a vers is!


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Nem találok szavakat magamra


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

qwertzuiopőúasdfghjkléáűíyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

írni


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Fürtös, láncos, táncos, nyalka,
aj de szép a kerek talpa!
Hova vánszorogsz vele?
Fordulj a szép lány fele!
Brumma, brumma, brummadza


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Arcodon könnyed ott ragadtkicsike kezed megdagadtkicsim ne búsulj tartsd magadazért hogy rongyoskodsz, velemszövetség ez s nem szerelemlakásunk műhely s jégveremhol zúg a szélaz ember nagykabátban élaz ember élkenyeret eszik és remélvárja hogy elmuljon a télhogy egy padon a napba üljönés fölpiruljon még a vér


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Itt ülök csillámló sziklafalon.
Az ifju nyár
könnyű szellője, mint egy kedves
vacsora melege, száll.
Szoktatom szívemet a csendhez.
Nem oly nehéz -
idesereglik, ami tovatűnt,
a fej lehajlik és lecsüng
a kéz.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

kell


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Magad emésztő, szikár alak!
Én megbántottalak


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

elvesztettem a fonalat, nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

Lol


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

és honnan tudom, hogy meg?


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Nyári könnyü szellők,lányok közt szökellőkszoknyákat libbentők -játsztok a bokorban,szalmaszállal porbanboldog gyermekkorban.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

?


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

hol lehet megnézni, hogy megvan-e a 20 hózzászólás? tudja valaki?


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

engem is érdekel


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

*(A nyárfák közt...)*

A nyárfák közt ezüst habokkalaz édes szellő folydogáls csak fürdik benne aranyos tagokkal az óriási nyár.


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

nagyon kéne


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

Oly lágy az este, mint egy szöllőszem,
gurul puhán emlékeim között.
Egy szőke est. De már nem emlékszem


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

jó lenne


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

igen nagyon, de nem is értem, most néztem a statisztikán és 2008. októberben regisztráltam, de ezek szerint csak olvastam és nem írtam


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

na megnézem


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

Szabó Lőrinc: Első vers


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

még mindig nem vagyok jogosult


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

adatok közt látható?


----------



## gyildiko (2010 Június 9)

sziasztok majd holnap benézek, dolgoznom is kell


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

lehet tudni?


----------



## oszoli (2010 Június 9)

az üzenet melletti szám jelzi???


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

valami...


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

süt a nap


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

irány a strand!


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

háát ez szupiii


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

építsünk


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

szebb


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

világot


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

recycle


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

megújuló


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

erőforrás


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

alkalmazása


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

minden területen


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

tiszta víz


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

oxigén


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

egészséges táplálék


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

friss


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

gyümölcs


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

zöldség


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

egy jó szó..


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

mindig segít


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

erőt ad**


----------



## benzon (2010 Június 9)

bátorít


----------



## petson (2010 Június 9)

sziasztok


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

*Köszi*

az ötlet az nagy király


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

de tényleg


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

nagyon nagy


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

persze a 20 mp


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

arra figyelj


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

*hozzászólás*

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

kiss


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

haló haló


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

jó ez a fórum


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

8-8


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

köszönöm


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

helló tia


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## bereczkics (2010 Június 9)

. 
.........
....0....
.........
. ......
...


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

17 de hogy még 20 másodpercet is kell várni..


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

16 nem baj, talán ki fog telni a munkaidőből


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

hja szopoka nyalóka 18


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

15 Húúú Sasyyy neked már nem sok van hátra..


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

és az utsó!!!!! 20!!!!!!!!!!!! ennek mi értelme?????? aki kitalálta rohadjon meg:-DDDD


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

hja én megvagyok,neked még 15 hátravan,kész szenvedés


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

15 Nagy igazság van a szavaid mögött! Gratula


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

hajrá,drukkolok:-D


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

16 Nem baj, csak végzek egyszer végzek


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

17 Kössze


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

18 Esküszöm én még nem szenvedtem ennyit, hogy egy számot letöltsek


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

az a szopóka hogy 20 hozzászolás után se lehet letölteni,pedig csak egy tetves mp3-at akartam megszerezni:-DDDDD


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

19 na basszus, még számolni sem tudok, nem gáz.... számol helyettem


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

majd 2 nap után,kapják be


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

még 8 van hátra


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

na ne már..... akkor mikor tudom megszerezni :S


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

kiváncsi vagyok neked engedi-e nekem nem engedte letölteni


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

két nap??? azt a rézfánfütyüllő


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

2 nap .-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

melyiket szeretted volna?


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

adtunk a szarnak egy pofont:-D


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

Én ezt: _Kafkaz - Kardos-Horváth János, Jamie Winchester, Lecso, Roy - Földlako live_


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

v'moto-rock - moziklipp


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

ne csináld, neked már van 28 hozzászólásod


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

már nincs sok hátra, csak azt nem értem, hogy miért kell két napot várni


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

felfoghatatlan ez a bürokrácia netovábbja


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

csokoládéfagyi nyami


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

probáld ki,nekem nem ment:-(


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

ugyanazt az üzenetet kaptam hogy majd 2 nap stb stb meg majd ha elérted a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Sasyyy (2010 Június 9)

nagy fos az egész


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

na mire megtalálom


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

szívás  nem engedi


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

már kezdhetek is bőgni


----------



## Clodia (2010 Június 9)

na majd a hétvégén...
vigyázz magadra!
szia


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

*számolás*

11


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

...én már nem tudok várni...


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

...most már megteszi bármi...


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)




----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

...hígul a lötty a lében...


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

most tényleg kezdjek el számolni?


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

21


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

én aztat csinálom


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

és mindig kell még 1 mp-t várni, a húszból


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

24


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

egyébként tudom lebegtetni a madarakat, csak ez nem érdekel senkit


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

26


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

ez már a 16ik


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

nem mondod


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

helyett a 18ik


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

vagy a tizenháromezredik


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

huhuhu-húúúúsz


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

88


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

Tán 11


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

10-1


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## fehergebe (2010 Június 9)

nem megy


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

100/10


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

De, de, 14


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## McDie17 (2010 Június 9)

Tuti ami fix: 21


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## leni1986 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

21


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

22


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

23


----------



## ERIKA62 (2010 Június 9)

24


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Regényeset mesél a csend.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A hullámok elérik a partot. Ugyanúgy, ahogy tegnap, ugyanúgy, ahogy holnap. Az órák egymás után telnek. Napkelték. Napnyugták. A hold lesoványodik, azután megdagad. A gépek kattognak, ketyegnek. Éteri ritmusok, értelmetlen mozdulatok. Az egyetlen épeszű megoldás a közönybe való menekülés.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A hullámok látványa időnként többet segít az embernek, mint a legjobb pszichiáter.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Ha valamiből sok van, azzal már nem is foglalkozunk, ahogy nem foglalkozunk a levegővel sem, amit belélegzünk.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Nemrég egy kutatócsoport azt vizsgálta, hogy az emberek hova szeretnek járni. A karibi szigetekre, könyvtárba, moziba, szvinger klubba, színházba, raftingolni? A felmérés eredménye szerint az emberek legszívesebben vécére járnak!


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A természet hangjai mennyivel valóságosabbak és mennyivel több érzést ébresztenek az emberben, mint például az autók vagy repülőgépek zaja! A természet jóval többet ad vissza, mint amennyit elvesz.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Nincs a havas, szeles, zimankós léleknek precízebb orvossága a meleg, fűszeres bornál.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A forralt (vagyis tehát: melegített) bor receptje ezerféle. Olyan ez az itóka, mint a lecsó vagy a Jóisten: annyiféle, ahányan hiszünk benne.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Nincs értelme megengedni, hogy az emberek beleüssék az orrukat bizonyos dolgokba.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Az éjszaka eltakarja a világot, de feltárja a világegyetemet.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Természetesen vannak helyzetek, amikor komolynak kell lenni. De a túlzásba vitt komolyság rosszat tesz az ember karrierjének, és még rosszabbat általános egészségének.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A levegő, ezrek lélegzetének keveréke, akiknek egyike te vagy.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

A babonák az olyan dolgok közötti űrt töltik be, amelyeket irányíthatunk, és amelyeket nem. Itt egy penny, és ha a felveszed, a szerencse ma végig veled lesz. Senki nem akarja elszalasztani a jószerencséjét. De ha elmondjuk harmincháromszor, az segít? Valaki tényleg odafigyel rá? De ha senki sem figyel, akkor meg minek csináljuk ezt a sok furcsaságot? Minek? Hiszünk a babonákban, mert azt mindannyian nagyon jól tudjuk, hogy nincs mindenre válasz. És tudjuk, hogy az élet rejtélyes dolgokat tartogat. Ne becsüld le a woodoot, akárhonnan is jön.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

Az ivásra való várakozás a legnehezebb minden várakozás közül. Inkább vár az ember hóban-fagyban öt óra hosszán át a vonatra, mintsem öt percet az ivásra.


----------



## musicallove (2010 Június 9)

El kell gondolkodnunk azon, miért ragaszkodunk annyira az elvárásainkhoz? Az elvárt csak szilárdan tart minket. Egy helyben. Mozdulatlanul. A várt csak a kezdet. A váratlan az, ami megváltoztatja az életünket!


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

a


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

ab


----------



## milcs (2010 Június 9)

Én is elértem a 20 hozzászólást, mégsem tudok letölteni!


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Balla D. Károly

*Vihar*

villámokra szelíden gondolok
topogva az idő ablaka előtt
kiveszett őslények közt keresem
[SIZE=-1]az ablakon túlra menthetőt[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]negativált én-tudatommal[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
önnön ellentétembe vagyok zárva
minden testvérem kívülrekedt
megannyi apátlan anyátlan árva[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]valahol elvesztettem az esőket
hajamba tűzve csak a szél dorombol
az ég fekete tábla-egére
egy villámot rakok ki koromból[/SIZE]


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

No persze nem tudom, mi az értelme ennek a 20 jozzászóláshoz való ragaszkodásnak, ha le is lehet blablázni.


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Balla D. Károly

*Fikciók felé*

[SIZE=-1]ideje lenne szemellenzőim mögé kirándulnom
logikámtól szabadultan szétnézni a világban
hátrafelé indulni el ha valaki előre nógat
bejárni a rejtett dimenziókat[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] hisz már rátaláltam a szabályok alóli kivételre
mert dadog a törvény csak a lét a tiszta beszéd
hisz a rend üvöltésében már meg tudom hallani
a káosz csillagokat szülő neszét[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1] ideje lenne egyszer már gyűlölni a szépet
minden igen helyett kimondani a lázadó nemet
és kikiáltani a fikció teljes jogát
minden kifundált ráció felett[/SIZE]


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Egymás után három igen fontosnak gondolt versemrhez értem írói honlapom gyarapításában. Most a Halott madárral c. válogatott kötetem anyagában lépdelek, így időrendben kerülnek elém a több mint 30 évvel ezelőtt keletkezett írások. Ebből a távolságból nézve úgy tetszik, az 1978 első erőteljes hangutések után 1979-ben történt az igazi magamratalálás. Meglehet, a Vihar az első valódi költeményem (a történetét már megírtam korábban), a két következő pedig nem csupán önmagában, hanem mint "programadó" versek is fontosak: a Miért?-gyászban vállaltam fel az apaitól eltérő, azzal ellentétes szellemi örökséget, a Fikciók felé meg éppenséggel a realizmussal való szakításom dokumentuma is lehetne. E három vers, azt hiszem, valamelyest kijelölte további pályámat. (Aki nem szeretne a linkek nyomába eredni, azoknak ide is feltettem a három szöveget


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

xd


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

torres


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*jzezt*

jjeztjetzjet


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

ed


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*tzie76tjzt*

jjhztejztj


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Ön ismeri Cecil M. Joepardy munkásságát?


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*jztejtez*

juzt_jjztej_


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

ghjk


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*h*

h


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

*Hát legyen*

1


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*h*

hgduf


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Ladikkal nem lehet átkelni a sivatagon.


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*kuztkzt*

kuzik


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

A csúcsok mindig felül vannak.


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*56*

5


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*ztirru*

:55:kuzr


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

tzuio


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

A Facebookon jelent meg elsőként a szomorú hír. Egy ideig - mivel a lapokban még nem volt benne - abban bíztam, csak tévedés. De sajnos nem. Hosszú betegség után tegnap este meghalt Békés Pál író, személyes jó barátunk, az egyik legkedvesebb ember, akivel valaha találkoztam. Három évvel ezelőtt több tételben közös novellát írtunk egy írói projektumom keretében - most ezzel emlékezem rá.


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*ú*

ápojk


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Napok óta azon igyekszem, hogy a számítógépes korszakom kezdete előtti képverseimet, vizuális munkáimat összegyűjtsem (egyelőre a Facebookon adom közre őket, de majd felkerülnek írói oldalamra is). Nagyrészük eredetije sajnos már régebben elveszett, elkallódott, tönkrement, többségükről azonban van ilyen-olyan minőségű másolatom, sokukat beszkenneltem akkor, amikor erre már volt technikai lehetőségem, illetve a könyveimben megjelenteket is sikerült beolvasnom, rekonstruálnom. Itt most a 80-as években készült egyik munkámat mutatom be, amelynek az az érdekessége, hogy később könyvborítót készítettem belőle (még ám elsőt-hátsót), illetve hogy most részben újra kellett alkotnom a használhatatlanná vált betűsorokat. Így sikerült:
*T o v á b b » *​


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

*-lkh-lkh-lkh-lk-lk-lk-klh-h-lkh*

-jkl-lk-hlk-


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Most, hogy valaki vette a fáradságot és elkészítette az új magyar kormányprogram szófelhőjét, nekem is eszembe jutott az a szellemes online szoftver, amely bármely szövegnek vagy webhelynek kiválogatja a leggyakrabban használt szavait és grafikusan el is rendezi őket (igen sok lehetséges változatban), betűnagysággal jelölve az előfordulás gyakoriságát. Nos, az én utóbbi húszegynéhány versemből ezt állította össze a program. Úgy érzem, eléggé jellemző.
*T o v á b b » *​


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

htrhtrhtrhtrhtr


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

9:!:


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

j6teue56u56uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Ha hiszitek, ha nem, újabb c-duláimmal mostanában nagyjából úgy bánok, mint Rossini az áriáival: hanyatt fekve, dúdolva, nagy pocakjára tett kottapapíron komponálta őket, és amikor betört a huzat a szobába, elvitte a kész papírokat; őkelme meg lusta volt összeszedni őket, inkább komponált újakat. Nos, egy ideje bűnös kényelmességben én meg "egyenesen bele az internetbe" írom aforizmáimat, ezek megjelennek különböző közösségi oldalakon és saját blogjaimban - de egy ideje már nincsenek összeszedve egyetlen kéziratfájlban (mint az első 300). A webszél fúdossa őket szerteszét. No, hát most utánakaptam néhánynak, hogy legalább itt együtt legyenek az újabban elkövetettek. Íme egy csokor:
*T o v á b b » *​


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

d


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

éééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

f


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

zuzujtezuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

_*13*_


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

g


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 9)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

h


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

j


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

k


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

l


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

é


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

18:444:


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

á


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

19:44:


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

ű


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

20!


----------



## bdk (2010 Június 9)

Megvan a 20 és mégsem enged? Ti is tapasztaljátok?


----------



## mrstorres (2010 Június 9)

qwertzuiopőúasdfghjkléáűyxcvbnm,.-í0123456789öüó


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

21?


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

*qwerqwe*

qerqwerqw


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

qerqerq


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

*qwerqwerqwe*

qwerqwerq


----------



## bacsig (2010 Június 9)

sfgsdfgsdfg:,,:


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

Hahóóó


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

Nem beszélek bálnául.


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

Kéne egy szellőző.


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

édes gergelem, kedves gergelem


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

támtárámtárámtárám


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

mezőségi-rulez


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 9)

borókabokor


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

ukukfuk


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

uzkfuk


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

fzukfuk


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

ytrhytrh


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

yrgyíerg


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

yrgyrgyrg


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

yírgyírg


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

efge


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

efef


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

.


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

,


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

,.


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

jkl


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

thth


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

xdgftrh


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

yrfgerg


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

ftt6h


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

tztzt


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

etz


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

xrgrg


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

cfrtz


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

tzitk


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## zsiir (2010 Június 9)

cső
Majd ha neked is meglesz a húsz légyszi írd már meg h neked sikerült e letöltened. Mert nekem nem megy így se:S


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

oksa


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## barba83 (2010 Június 9)

köszi az ötletet.


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

Ez tök jó


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

Jó hogy kitaláltatok ilyet


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

Bár a szólánccal is elvoltam


----------



## joe2009 (2010 Június 9)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

De azért így merőben gyorsabb


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

így nemsokára olvashatok klassz könyveket


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

És már ha minden igaz meg is van


----------



## Gigi833 (2010 Június 9)

:d


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

3


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

5


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Egy.


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

6


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Kettő.


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Három.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Négy.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Öt.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Hat.


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

Király vagy!


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Hét.


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Hál' Istennek, már épp kezdtem bosszankodni, hogy mennyi ideig kell itt majd irogatni....


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Nyolc.


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

Hál' Istennek, már épp kezdtem bosszankodni


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Kilenc.


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

négy


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

hogy mennyi ideig kell itt majd irogatni....


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

1


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

hat


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

ja nem is! 6


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

hét


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tíz.


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

nyoc


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

7


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

kilenc


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

8


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tiz


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

mégegyszer


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

13


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

11


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tizenhárom


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tizennégy


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

9


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tizenhét


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

10


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tizennyoc


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenegy.


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

10_1


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

tizen kilenc


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

10+2


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

10+3


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

Nagyon nagyon nagyon köszönöm !!!!


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

És még egy !


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

14


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

15


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## fürgerokalabak (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

19


----------



## kunfu (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizennégy.


----------



## Néci (2010 Június 9)

Miért kevés ?


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenöt.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenhat.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenhét.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Tizenkilenc.


----------



## WhataNYalo (2010 Június 9)

Húsz.


----------



## SusieJackson (2010 Június 9)

xD


----------



## SusieJackson (2010 Június 9)

........


----------



## SusieJackson (2010 Június 9)

abcabcabcabcabcabcabc


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Nagyszerű!


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Szuper !


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Pőpec!


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Haladok !


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

123


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

456


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

aabbcc


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Király


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Bohoka !


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Óriási !


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

húú!


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

Zene !


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

a füleimnek.


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

hoppá


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

még mennyi?


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

16


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

15 bocs!


----------



## Olikka (2010 Június 9)

:d


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

de van egy szám, ami...


----------



## Olikka (2010 Június 9)

Abcd


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

nagyon tetszik,


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

ztr


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

és nem férek hozzá,


----------



## Olikka (2010 Június 9)

Jó a fórum.


----------



## Olikka (2010 Június 9)

ffff


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

amíg el nem jutok...


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

215


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

17


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

wasd


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

18


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

12


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

már csak kettő


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

azért azt nem értem, hogy mire jó ez a limit, ha van egy ilyen "fórum téma"


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

a nagyon hülyéket így is kiszűri?


----------



## Olikka (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

kész


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

edder írta:


> már csak kettő


mázli


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

nekem még 5


----------



## edder (2010 Június 9)

ez nem vetélkedő .


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

négy!


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

három


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

kettő!


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

egy


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

egy


----------



## adamrezi (2010 Június 9)

és most


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

kettő


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

három


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

négy


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

öt


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

hat


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

hét


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

nyolc


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

kilenc


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tíz


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizenegy


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizenkettő


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizenhárom


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizen4


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizen5


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizen6


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizen7


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizen8


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

tizenkilenc


----------



## kocopsik (2010 Június 9)

20


----------



## Schelmish (2010 Június 9)

Nah, az utolsó, már épp ideje volt.


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

köszönöm hihi


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

nyolc


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

kilenc


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

tiz


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

tizen1


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

tizen2


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

haliho


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

nyuszi


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

blrrr


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

tuhgfdd


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

huhu


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

bjuztr


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

ahuszadik


----------



## Tia76 (2010 Június 9)

brrr


----------



## Rozs77 (2010 Június 9)

a


----------



## Rozs77 (2010 Június 9)

2


----------



## Rozs77 (2010 Június 9)

4


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Vavyan Fable: Mesemaraton - Emlékfutam
Ezt a könyvet nem lehet bemutatni....ezt átélni kell. Egy kis részletecske, hogy kedvet kapjatok. (Imádok gépelni) Csak hogy ne legyek unalmas.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

"Első lecke:

Brayden magába fojtotta további gondolatait. Közben gépiesen talpra állt, felkapta a lányt, és visszahajította a nyeregbe. Ráparancsolt, hogy lazítsa el a derekát. E kifejezést értelmezte is , miszerint: altesti fertályát tegye lazává, üljön a farzsebén, és semmi különöset ne csináljon, csak azt, amit a hátas. Harmonizáljon vele.

Allegra felsikoltott:

- Eszerint megindul velem a ló?!

- Igen, hölgyem! Ugyanis a lovaglás mozgást, helyváltoztatást jelent. Semmibe se csimpaszkodjék! Tegye a kezét a combjára.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- De még lábujjal sem érem el a kengyelt!

- Most nem használjuk a kengyelt. Egyensúlyozni tanulunk.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Baron körbe-körbe sétált a lánnyal. Utóbbi aggódni látszott. Ha lehullott egy-egy levél a közeli fákról, felrebbent egy madár vagy felhő úszott a Nap elé, ő tüstént elképzelte a ló várhaó vészreakcióit. Ezekbe elannyira beleélte magát, hogy nyomban le is zuhant a nyeregből, nem is akárhogyan. Egy ízben ülő helyzetből emelkedett két méter magasra, kitért oldalra, és dugóhúzó-szerűen pörgött a talajra. Máskor meg oldalra csúszott, besikamlott a patás hasa alá, ott hátramászott, és a hátsó lábak között bukott a földre.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

A mester csak ámult-bámult a bravúros kivitelű esések láttán. Filmes munkáihoz mutatós zuhanásokat gyakorolt be, s mindeközben számtalanszor összevissza törte magát. Sűrűn dolgozott gipszben vagy tripla fásliban, ám ilyen attraktív, helyből felszálló, az olajrejtő rétegekig ható zuhanásokat képtelen volt összeügyeskedni. Muszáj lesz jegyzetelnie. Egy kamerának is örült volna.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

A sokadik repülős kűr után Allegra kijelentette, hogy sajog a feneke, pihennie kell.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Nem pihenünk. Ügetünk! - felelte Brayden, mohón csillogó szemmel. Ha a nő ekkorákat szárnyal lépésben, mit művelhet szaporább jármódban?


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Csettintett a nyelvével, mire Baron felgyorsult. Allegra minden ütemre magasba pattant, lófarka le-föl lóbálódzott, két melle felváltva rugózott le s föl. A jobb akkor ereszkedett visza, mikor a bal lendült az álla felé, aztán váltottak. Ez azt mutatta, hogy nem harmonizál a hátassal. A pattogás által lebilincselten potyogni is elfelejtett.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Üljön a farzsebére - sóhajtott Brayden.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Nincs farzsebem.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Képzelje magára.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Hová?


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Mielőtt a férfi engedett volna a belső késztetésnek, miszerint tekerje tincseit a nyaka köré, és kezdje fojtogatni magát, egy sün döcögött el a ló előtt. Ezt látván Allegra úgy vélte, Baron tüstént magasra szökken halálfrászában. Következőleg ő tovasüvít világűr iránt, s végül a közeli fa vízszintes ágán fog landolni, hasaló pózban.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Mire ezt végigképzelte, már oda is nyekkent. Méghozzá anélkül jutott az ágra, hogy a hátasállat akár csak a füle botját is rezdítette volna a tovatrappoló tüskés észleltén.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Brayden felszólt a lombkoronába:

- Beszaladok egy jegyzettömbbért. Mindjárt jövök.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Mire visszatért, Allegra lekecmergett a fáról, és bátorítás nélkül felkapaszkodott a nyeregbe. Gazdája csettintésére a cövekként álló paripa ügetésbe lendült.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Megismétlődtek az iméntiek.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Pattogás és pattogás. Lehullott egy levél. Baron ugyan nem is rezzent, ám a lány átdobta jobb lábát a nyaka fölött, hogy malőr esetén mielőbb lemenekülhessen a talajra. Az életmentő ugrással várt néhány ütemnyit, közben a ló haladt, ezért a pattogás oldalt ülő helyzetben folytatódott, ő pedig csúszni kezdett lefelé. Rémületében visszalendítette a lábát, hevesen a másik oldalra fordult, majd még egyet pördült, mígnem a menetiránynak háttal hajigálódott tovább. Helyzetét bizonytalannak érezvén mindkét lábát kinyújtotta a paripa hátán. Ám ez az ülésmód is kényelmetlennek bizonyult. Hátradőlt Baron nyakán, két karját összefonta, s az így fellelt pihenő pózban folytatta a lovaglást.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Brayden nem érte be jegyzeteléssel, illusztrációkat is hevenyészett az eddigiekről.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Sötétedésre mindhárman kimerültek. Baron a kertben maradt legelészni.

A lovasidomár a házba támogatta a bizonytalan járású, nyögdécselő tanítványt, és hasmánt elhelyezte korpuszát a szőnyegen. Lesöpörte a fotelról az ott tárolt gőzölős vasalót, harisnyát, törülközőt, fürdőlepedőt, köntöst, újságokat, papucsot, fülbevalót, poharat, bögrét, kakukkos órát, intimbetétes dobozt, tenyérmasszírozó labdát, ezres csomagolású papír zssebkendőt, színterápiás lámpát, jóskártya-paklit, csokornyakkendőt, negyvenötös, bal lábas mokaszint és leült. Köhintett, csizmaorral megböködte az alant heverő női személy vállát.


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

- Minden szép? Akarja folytatni?

- Holnap - hörögte a kérdezett."


----------



## Johihi (2010 Június 9)

Ha ez a részlet tetszett, olvassátok el az egész könyvet is. Vayvan Fable: Mesemaraton - Emlékfutam. Egy fantasztikus könyv második része. (Az első meglepő módon Mesemaraton címmel fut. Legalább annyira jó mint az Emlékfutam.)


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Ez a 47451.-ik hozzászólás.


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Ez pedig a 47452.-ik.


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Elég jól számolok


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Ez már a 4. hozzászólásom, ami a 47454.-ik a fórumban.


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Szép reggel van


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

A modikon kívül van olyan elvetemült, aki ezt olvassa?


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Ennek a hozzászólásnak nincs különösebb jelentése


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Most tényleg csak számolhatok is? Mert, akkor gyorsan túl lehetne lendülni a 20.-ikon. Csak akkor nem beszélhetek magamhoz.


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Most akkor ketten vagyunk, én és magam, de azért egyenlő vagyok magammal...


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

féltávnál vagyok


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Már csak 9 kell, hmm már a felénél a centit a vágom...


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Ez egy hozzászólás, ami semmit nem akkor


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

semmit nem akar,


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

Néha ilyen is kell


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

De ennél többet nem árulhatok el. Most ez a refrén honnan jött elő?


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

16.


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

ció


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

áció


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

káció


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

Remélem,


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

mire


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

akáció


----------



## Fenyok (2010 Június 10)

vakáció


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

leírok


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

két


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

vagy


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

három


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

értelmetlen


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

mondatot,


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

letelik


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

húsz


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

beugró


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

!


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

Már


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

nagyon


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

várom!!!! Kész?!!!!!


----------



## KUSUDAMA (2010 Június 10)

Ez biztonsági üzi!


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

na én eljutottam kb. 11 hozzászólásig, de sajnos azóta offolok


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

nem szemtelenség, hogy nem szólunk hozzá rendesen?


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

szemtelenség ide vagy oda csak visszajárok


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

mert beleszerettem egy könyvbe


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

és azért sok mindent megtennék


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

és már csak 5 hozzászólás kell


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

... hogy olvashassak végre


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

de most már...


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

itt lenne az ideje....


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

ez meg a biztonsági uccsó


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

továbbra sem akar engedni letölteni


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

nem értem...


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

pedig szám szerint 24 üzim van


----------



## erababa2 (2010 Június 10)

na de most talán...


----------



## kosaistvan (2010 Június 10)

*rtthr*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC besfhsfghfhtűi, számolhatsgfhsdthz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


sdfhtrh


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

hi all,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

isteni


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

a fitness anyagos topik


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

pláne,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

rengeteg finomságot találtam


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

ez az offolás mondjuk kicsit uncsi,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

a netem is lassú,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

de azért megéri,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

pilatest


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

így enged letölteni :-D


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

vicces,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

de sebaj


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

a felén már túlvagyok,


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

még


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

jó


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

hogy


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

limit mer


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

azt mindjárt


----------



## myhelg (2010 Június 10)

*gyakorolni kell*

Ez a szamitogepesdit meg mindig gyakorolni kell. De ez meg mindig jobb mit 2 eve mikor a masvilagon voltam


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

elérem


----------



## Bwitched (2010 Június 10)

sőőőt


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Még 16


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

vvv


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

evfef


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

fefefefefexvd


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

cvdvdvd


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

s


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

xD


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

6márcsak


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

köszi a topicot


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

mindj megvan


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

óóó és az utolsóóóóó


----------



## lacis91 (2010 Június 10)

...


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

köszönöm már megijedtem hogy fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

17:d


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

16:d


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

15:d


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

már csak 13


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

még 12


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

9majd csak meg lesz már


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

Pistike hazamegy az iskolából. Azt mondja anyukájának:
- Anya, van egy jó hírem, meg egy rossz hírem.
- No, kisfiam, mi a jó hír?
- Az, hogy leégett az iskola.
- Jézusom, akkor mi lehet a rossz hír?
- Hogy a tanároknak is sikerült kimenekülniük

még 3


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

Fiú a barátnőjének:
- Akkor is szeretnél, ha az apám nem hagyta volna rám ezt a nagy vagyont?
- Jaj, te csacsi! Csak nem gondolod, hogy érdekel, ki hagyta rád a pénzt?


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

Egy férfi bemegy az óvodába, és azt mondja:
- Jöttem a gyerekemért.
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem mindegy? Holnap úgyis visszahozom!
még 1


----------



## mia91102 (2010 Június 10)

A börtönben egy cellába kerül egy füves, egy tűzoltó és egy szadista. Egyszer felsóhajt a füves:
- De jó lenne egy füves cigire rágyújtani!
A tűzoltó hozzáteszi:
- Aztán eloltani!
Mire a szadista:
- Ja, a homlokodon!

uccsóköszi mégegyszer a topicot


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

mia91102 írta:


> 7



8


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

márcsak 5 kell


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

17


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## botragyilaszlo (2010 Június 10)

21


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

01


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

rtl


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

ggz


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

mi


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

ez a


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

addig


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

írok


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*a*

míg


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Június 10)

kiss:22::11::88::66:mi


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*f*

addig írok, míg el nem küldöm a 20 hsz-t, már 3-on túl vagyok, ez a 4-dik


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

no ez a 5-dik


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

ez a 6-dik a mai napon, már csak 14 kell


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

ez lesz a 7-dik hsz-em


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

8-dik hsz-em, haladunk ám.


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

**

9-dik hsz,


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*f*

Felénél tartok, nemsokára megvan!


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*fr*

11-dik hsz


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*12*

12:34:


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*r*

:--:13:--:


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*3*

14kiss:12:


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*v*

15:9::9::9::9::9:


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*16*

16:6:


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*17*

17


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*18*

18


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*19*

19


----------



## moz4kq (2010 Június 10)

*20*

És megvan a 20


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

*aviva tornagyakorlatokat szeretnék keresni*

1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 2


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 3


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 4


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 5


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 6


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

:!:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 7


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 8


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 9


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 10


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 11


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 12


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 13


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 14


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 15


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 16


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 18


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 20


----------



## evaeva10 (2010 Június 10)

aviva tornagyakorlatokat keresek 21


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

16


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

17


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## expeditors (2010 Június 10)

Köszönet a feltöltőknek!!!


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

jfésasdgh légjeroaé n bsolrthoghbséfigjgreigéoghbnbifoédrjgiéo


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

5kéesafgio


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

ewgélhodéi


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

141441414141414141414141414


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

1515151515151515151515


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

16161616161616161616161616616116161616


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

171717171717171717171717171717171717171717


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

181818181818181818181181818181818188118181818181181818181188


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

191919191919191919191919199119191919191919191919191911919191919


----------



## hopa (2010 Június 10)

2020202020202020220202020202020202020202


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

*Halihó*

Sziasztok! Tök jó, hogy van egy ilyen oldalatok, ahol így összegyűjthetitek a tapasztalatokat, zenéket, stb. Kicsit irigyellek Titeket, nekem is vágyam Amerika, Kanada...Romantikus vonzalmam nem tudom, hogy mire fel van


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

Fő célom nekem is az volt, hogy letölthessek egy számot


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

De remélem, hogy ettől függetlenül megismerhetek majd olyanokat, akik hasonlóan éreznek a témában mint én!


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

Nem tudom, ezt mennyire olvassátok, így nekiállok én is a számos módszernek és mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

1010101010101000001010101010101010101010101011010101010010101010101010101010110101010101010101010010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

232323232323232332323222232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323222322323232323232323232323


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

123132123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123123


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

34432431243123124312023443123143124312431243124312431243124312431243124321431243124322413431231243124321243324243143214323244324312312412344312431431212341234123412341234


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

1243500500234123412341201341234123434123412341234123412341234123412341234


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

134253124531245324532453245345325345324532453214534513453124534534534534453245314252432323443253124532531554345131345314531513245


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

134234234234234234234234234234234234234234csóxi234234234234234234234234234234234:444::444::444:kisskisskiss


----------



## SzoleTM (2010 Június 10)

őaflékdasfdsjékfdsékkldsflékfdslékfdséksdléfkslédkfléskdfléksdéfksdf:11:


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

1. menni fog


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

aas


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

wsad


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

2. menni fog


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

dsfdsfdsfdfg


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

3. menni fog


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

Ezt


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

xcxc


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

nem


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

fghfh


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

hiszem


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

el


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

wazze


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

,hogy


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

4. menni fog


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

ezt


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

khjkj


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

gfjhfgj


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

verseny


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

szabályt


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

gdfggf


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

aki hamarabb....


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

nem lehet


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

eri el a 20at )))


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

kivenni


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

fghgfh


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

a házirendből


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

ewrewrew


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

Ez


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

adas


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

vajon


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

dfds


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

hanyadik


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

fej fej mellett


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

hozzászólásom?


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

neved alatt latszik baloldalon


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

Az


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

meg ketto neked, nekem ez az utso....juhhhhhhhhhhhe


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

elején


----------



## macthedealer (2010 Június 10)

ghjhgjg


----------



## Locomotiv (2010 Június 10)

még bosszantott, de a végére elég szórakoztatóvá vált. LOL


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Béla és Mariska házasok. Megszólal Mariska:
- Bélukám, csöpög a csap, javítsd meg.
- Mi vagyok én? Vízszerelő??! - válaszolja a férj.
- Bélukám, kifordult az asztal lába, javítsd meg!
- Mi vagyok én? Asztalos?!! Másnap a férj azt tapasztalja, hogy minden rendben van, a csap sem csöpög és az asztal lába sincs kifordulva. Megkérdezi:
- Mi történt itt, Mariska?
- Átjött a szomszéd és megcsinálta!!!
- És nem kért érte semmit??!
- Háát, azt mondta, hogy vagy háljak vele vagy süssek neki egy tortát!
- És te mit csináltál?!! - kérdezi ijedten a férj.
- Hát mi vagyok én? Cukrász?!


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Hány EMO-s csavar be egy villanykörtét?
???
Egy sem.Sötétben szeretnének meghalni.


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Elmennek az egerek a bagolyhoz:
- Figyelj ide! Gáz van! Mindenki bánt minket, védekezni nem tudunk, és tele vagyunk már ezzel a helyzettel. Mit csináljunk?
Mire a bagoly:
- Hát, változzatok át sündisznókká! Azokat senki sem bántja!
-Ööö...Izé...és hogyan változzunk sündisznókká?
-Az már nem az én gondom. Én csak a stratégiai kérdésekkel foglalkozom.


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

A gilisztafiu kerdi a gyaszruhas es zokogo mamajat:
-Mama, miert sirsz?
-Apad miatt?
-Miert hol van?
-Elment horgaszni.


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Az egyik varju csodálkozva mondja a másiknak, mikor elrepül felettük egy sugárhajtásu repülögép:
-Nem értem, hogy tud ez ilyen gyorsan repülni?
-Te is repülnél, ha égne a segged.


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Hello


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

jo ez az oldal


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Azt hiszem túl gyorsan gépelek, mert mindig falakba ütközök. még 20 mp


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Hol ovashatok bővebben a kinti letelepedésről?


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Tudna valaki ebben segiteni?


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

NAgyon jó dolgok vannak itt fent ezen az oldalon.


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Megmondom őszintén, türelmetelen vagyok, mert van egy dolog, ami nagyon tetszik, de csak igy érem el.


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

olvastam totalcar üzenetét, ő is türelmetlen volt


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Kivancsi leszek a 20. üzenet után lesz-e vmi korlát.


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

?


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

js


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

olvasom mások bejegyzéseit, hogy ezt


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

nem lehetne megszűntetni?


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Vagy ez csak a kezdők türelmetlenkedése?


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

gsdgfd


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

fgsdfsg


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

dfgsdfgsdfg


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

szóval a 15. üzenetnél untam meg....


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Még mindig túl gyorsan gépelek. 15 mp, 12 mp 6 mp, 4mp, 2mp


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

Ime hát, amiért küzdöttem:


----------



## tzsebok (2010 Június 10)

A kulcs


----------



## Lea71 (2010 Június 10)

*Rex felügyelő*

Négylábú hivatalba lépését követő 2 órában 10 fő nehézfiút tartóztatott le. )


----------



## Lea71 (2010 Június 10)

*Cáfolat!*

Nem is úgy volt, egy :11: volt a segítségére.


----------



## Lea71 (2010 Június 10)

*Elmegyógyi*

 why me?


----------



## Lea71 (2010 Június 10)

*Tsók...*

kissés elment világgá.....


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Ez jó játék?


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Látom nektek tetszik.


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Hol tartotok? Összejött?


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

gffgf


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Nekem már van 13.


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.2


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.3


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.5


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Érdekes mert úgy látom , hogy nem mindegyik hozzászólás, számit hozzászólásnak.


----------



## Lea71 (2010 Június 10)

*Eltörött...*

.... valami odabent s összecsuklott


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.6


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.7


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Lehet , hogy a hozzászólás hossza is meghatározó?


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.8


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem. 9


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.10


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Mindenesetre , én úgy vettem észre, hogy ez a megodás célravezető.


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.11


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.12


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Szia! Nagyon szeretném a Bubik István főszereplésével a Leányvásár című operett-filmet letölteni, megvan?


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Vajon miért kell pontosan 20 hozzászólásnak lenni????


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.13


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Nem tudjátok véletlenül a Hihetelen család című mesének van-e folytatása vagy különkiadása (más mint az alaptörténet) Köszi


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Lehetne például, 5 vagy akár 10 db is. Estleg 100db.  Annak biztposan sokan örülnének


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.14


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok! GYűjtsünk!3


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Még kellene ebben a melegben vagy 16


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.15


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.16


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Ez is az 5


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Na mindegy ezen nem fogok sokáig dilemmázni. Inkább gyüjteni megy ek a mezőre!!


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.17


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Ez is az 6


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.18


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.19


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Miután lassú, ezért érdeklődöm, tudjátok milyen formátumban vannak a filmek?


----------



## metalj (2010 Június 10)

Úgy tűnik , nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégsem vagyok még állandó tag??????


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

Sziasztok csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjtögetem.20 
ÉS A 20. Na megyek is, nem zavarok.
SZEVASZTOK


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Hú te már mindjárt kész vagy ez nálam még a 7.


----------



## bence_citera (2010 Június 10)

gélhlégshsshyrng


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Engem nem zavartál én is gyüjtögető életmódot folytatok, de most már egyedül 8


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

szia! 9


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

aésldkfjaisejfijfff10


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Süss fel nap.....11


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

szia, itt is gyűjtögetnék egy kicsit.


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Én is csak gyüjtögetek. 7


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Rendőr megállít két cigányt, akik biciklit tolnak egy nagy zsákkal a csomagtartón.
- Mi van a zsákban?
- Homok kérem alássan!
Megnézi, tényleg homok.
- Mehettek.
Cigányok el, megszólal az egyik:
- Látod Gazsi, így kell biciklit lopni!


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Ó már válasz is jött? Valaki azért velem van, ennek örülök. 12


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Most 8


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

:55:


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

sziasztok




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Hát igen a homok .....13


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Ez a 9


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Az elsős Kolompár Rómeónak mondja a tanárnő:
-Beszélni akarok az apáddal!
-Az nem lesz nehéz tanárnő, tessék átmenni ide, a negyedik B-be oda jár már 10 éve.


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Minden Margit és Gréta boldog névnapot 13


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Szilvafa alatt fekszenek a romák. Egy arra járó megkérdezi:
- Mit csinálnak?
- Szilvát szedünk.
- Fekve? Mégis hogyan?
- Ha fúj a szél, rázza az ágakat, és leesik a szilva. Mi pedig megesszük.
- És ha nem fúj a szél?
- Akkor rossz a termés.


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

jajh adgah




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Úgy tűnik magyarul beszél, de egy szót sem értek belőle.


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

:lol:


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Két számot egymás után ugyanúgy írtam, a meleg és a viccek ez 15


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Az információ aránylag olcsó, a tudás drága, a bölcsesség pedig ritka és megfizethetetlen.


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

A babona olyan, mint a szentjánosbogár. Sötétség kell, hogy világítson.


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Hát ez van 16


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Sose felejtsd el, hogy különleges vagy, akárcsak mindenki más.


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Viccek, majd bölcsességek, ebben a melegben ? Én meg számolok 17


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Még 10


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, whwhwhamíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Ha a májkrémben máj van, mi van a fogkrémben?


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Hát igen, különleges, de miben , 18


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Jó kis pörgős topik,


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

Ma olyan vagyok, mint a hanyag fazekas... Minden köcsögöt leverek.


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Reméljük nem fog, vagy jó lenne egyeseknek? 19


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!






zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Egyre jobb


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Lassan, de kitartóan elértem a kritikus 20-at, bárcsak másképp is elérném (újra) Bár lehet hogy jobb ez így ahogy van !


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Még 8


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!










zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Hajrá a gyűjtögetőknek.


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

14+6


----------



## kscs (2010 Június 10)

Hú most vettem észre, hogy túlteljesítettem a tervet ! Üdv mindenkinek !


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

16-os


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!






zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan,
> amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

A viziló nagy állat, büdös a szája; mégsem mondja, hogy "Jegyeket, bérleteket!"


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!











zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

Még 4-et


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

bárcsak taglenék már!







zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Ez a :55: nagyon aranyos.


----------



## akos85 (2010 Június 10)

Frankó


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)

\\m/Siker


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

ty


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

lala











zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

uiéá.éá


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

éáű,.,m,


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

Xd






zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

:77: annak aki ma ünnepli.


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

zxxz


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Mennyi is kell még?


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Még 6


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

efr


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 10)

jaja


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

már csak 5


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

:22: Legutóbb a hawaii Kona. Remélem jól írom.


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

már csak 4






zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Nekem 4


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

már csak 3









zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

:!:3


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

már csak 2










zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

végre ez az utolsó 20









zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)




----------



## legoca (2010 Június 10)

olyan jó végezni!




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

És az utolsó.


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Legyen egy ráadás is.


----------



## coolbreez (2010 Június 10)




----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Na,jó. Most sem tudokmég letölteni.


----------



## mirminc (2010 Június 10)

nem értem, már megvolt a 20, vagy mégsem?


----------



## Poholya- (2010 Június 10)

Lehet, hogy kell a 20 hsz után még két nap?


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Lehet, nekem sem megy még...


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Pedig már megvan a 20...


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Most látom, hogy mégsem.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

De akkor hova lettek az eddigiek?


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Megint kezdhetem előlről.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Vagy én bénáztam el valamit.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Na jó, akkor írok még egy párat.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Meg még egy kicsit.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

És még.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Mindjárt megvan a fele.


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xi


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xii


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xiii


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xiv


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xv


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xvi


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xvii


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xviii


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

Xix


----------



## Ildi0505 (2010 Június 10)

És húsz. Nemsokára kiderül az igazság...


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Üdvözlet minndenkinek, talán sikerül rájönnöm, hogyan mûködik ez, mert nagyon vágyom egy-két itt található könyvre!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Talán nem bánja senki, ha csak úgy írogatok, hogy meglegyen a 20 üzenetem.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Hôség van, áll a levegô.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

A kutyák alszanak a szônyegen.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Egy opera szól a rádióban, nem tudom, melyik.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Ez már a hatodik.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Tegnap letört egy vastag ág az olajfánkról, szerencsére jó irányba esett, nem volt alatta senki és semmi. Hét.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

A ló elônye tenger.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Bölcsnek ló való.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Mert lóvá tesz az ember,


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

s emberré a ló.


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Megérett a meggy!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Csipkebokor vesszô


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Te vagy az én párom!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Te kis leány hová mégy?


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

érik a tök!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

hasad a pad!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

zsemlét süt a pék!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

üres a polc!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Kiss Ferenc


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

tiszta víz!


----------



## tundekukac (2010 Június 10)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,
Majd a cica megissza!


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

ja


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

yes


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

dsdzub


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

errdtztézkl


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

123456789ö


----------



## noel2 (2010 Június 10)

bfrtzukl


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

A rendőr borotválkozik, mikor éppen csengetnek. Erre a rendőr megvágja magát, és úgy megy ajtót nyitni. A felesége áll az ajtóban, és megjegyzi:
- Megvágtad az arcod.
- Igen, de csak azért, hogy tudjam, hol hagytam abba.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Hozott mozijegyet, Jean?
- Nem hoztam, uram, mert hosszú sor állt a pénztár előtt.
- És miért nem állt a sor végére, Jean?
- Mert a sor végén is állt már valaki, uram.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv!


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Mi ez a nevetés, Jean?
- Derül az ég, uram.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, ma vendégek jönnek. Vágjunk jó képet hozzájuk!
- A falon lévő Munkácsy jó lesz, uram?


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, hozza be a köntörfalat.
- Minek uram?
- Mellé akarok beszélni.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Attól tartok, Jean, hogy a cipőm nagyon neveletlen.
- Miből gondolja, uram?
- Abból, hogy állandóan rám ölti a nyelvét.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, mi volt ez a nagy csörömpölés?
- Egy autó befordult a mellékutcába uram.
- És miért csörömpölt?
- Mert nem volt mellékutca.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Mászik a kaktusz, Jean?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor én egy sündisznót öntöztem meg.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

Mondjon egy hosszú szót, Jean!
- Gumi.
- Ez magának hosszú?
- Nem, uram, de nyújtható.


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 10)

Megjavították a gépem,újra netezhetek.


----------



## ani88 (2010 Június 10)

csak magadban bízhatsz


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Képzelje, Jean, a kávéházban elcserélték a felöltőmet.
- És ennek miért örül, uram?
- Mert egyáltalán nem volt a felöltőm nálam.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

Leejtettem az öngyújtómat, Jean. Megkeresné?
- Nem látom sehol, uram.
- Nem baj, akkor leejtek egy másikat.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, miért nem csíkosra festette a kerítést?
- Mert nem kaptam csíkos festéket, uram.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Beköszöntött a tél, uram!
- Hogyan történhetett ez, Jean, hiszen mára nem is vártunk vendégeket.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Jean, ez a vonat Hatvan felé megy?
- Nem, uram, csak egyfelé.


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Húznak a vadlibák, uram!
- Ne hagyja magát húzni, Jean!


----------



## bagab (2010 Június 10)

- Mi ez a lódobogás, Jean?
- Fakó lett a nadrágja, uram.


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

123fuxi456 írta:


> Köszönöm a jó tanácsot!



De tényleg!

Szóval, ABC?! ABC


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Most éppen eszembe jutott...


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Most meg nem jutott eszembe...


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Számolok háromig...


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Nem is háromig, hanem tizenötig.


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Elrontottam, kezdem elölről.


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Szép nap van és köszi


----------



## Duicsi (2010 Június 10)

Orfűn voltunk, jó volt nagyon


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Megint éppen eszembe jutott...

A öreg székelynek a gyónás után a pap öt miatyánkot ír elő.
Távozóban az öreg köszön az atyának: 
- Dicsértessék...
- Mindörökké, ámen - válaszol a pap.
- Dicsértessék - mondja ismét a székely.
- Mindörökké, ámen - válaszol, kissé értetlenkedve a tisztelendő.
- Dicsértessék - köszön a székely.
- Ne haragudj fiam. Miért köszöngetsz ilyen sokszor?
- Látja atyám, maga harmadszorra hülyének nézett. Mit gondol, mit fog
szólni az Úr?


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Már 8.


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Bocs.Nem 8, hanem 9.


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Ezzel elleszek még.


----------



## Szandika11 (2010 Június 10)

*gregrew*

gweargesr


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

De már több, mint a fele...


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

1


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

2


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

3


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Szandika 11

Erre a gweargesr-re nincs válaszom. De azért nem esik jól.


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

4


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*alakul*

5


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

maximopapa csak most kezdte, de én már 14-nél tartok.


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

6


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

7


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

8


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Sőt, mát 15.


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*hm*

9


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 10)

*mára elég*

10


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## 123fuxi456 (2010 Június 10)

Mi munka volt ebben!


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 10)

bumcsiki váú váu


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 10)

irgumburgum


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 10)

össze-vissza


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 10)

apacuka


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 10)

fundalluka


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

jajj de jó itt


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

RHCP okt


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

líraiság


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

homokvihar


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

pop


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

f


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

hehe


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

6543


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

zzzzz


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

:$


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

csibe


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

:i4


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)




----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

jajj


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

lialgirl


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

szottyi


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## lillared (2010 Június 10)

váááá


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

:777:
1


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

mihez is


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

ezer köszy


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

jooooooooooo


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

Az a hihetetlen, amiket ide a kollegák be tudnak írni


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

Elgondolkoztam azon, hogy mi értelme van a 20 hozzászólásnak. Illetve a gondolatnak, hogy mindenki írjon be legalább 20 hozzászólást, azt még értem. Annak mi értelme van, hogy úgy összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást, hogy betűket, vagy számokat egyesével beírogatni. Ha véletlenül valaki az oldal szerkesztői közül ezt látja, az legyen szíves küldjön nekem erről egy PM-et, mert tényleg érdekel, hogy mi ennek a háttere.


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

szépen haladsz felfelé


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## giovanni56 (2010 Június 10)

mizu


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

az xD


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

mi lenne, ha a 15-öt én írnám be?


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

elvagyok, kösz


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

azzal megzavarnálak?))


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

jo


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

semmi különös, nézem az m1-en a foci vb nyitó koncertjét


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

írd csak


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

és veletek mizu?


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

és ha most elment volna az áram, miközben ezt írtam?
XD


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

valahol elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

akkor mi lett volna?


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

nah meek


----------



## AuSS (2010 Június 10)

nem tudtam volna beírni


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

szia


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

én vajon hányadik hozzászólásnál járok???


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Tanács


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

jah, látom, itt van a nevem mellett


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

0


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

hozzá


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

össze fogsz keveredni, ha betűvel és számmal is kezdesz


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

szólás


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

könnyű


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

keményen nyomod, 2 után jön egy 0


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

meg


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

de ahogy elnézem , neked előbb meglesz a 20, mint nekem


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

szer


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

a végére belehúzok


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

zéséhez


----------



## giovanni56 (2010 Június 10)

Festek, és grafikázok. Szeretném bemutatni műveimet a nagy világnak. Minden kritikát elfogadok, részben ebből építkezem. Amint lehet kezdem a feltöltést. Üdv Giovanni 56.


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

jót beszélgetek magammal


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

48


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

áá értem, az egész jó. akkor Te egy művészlélek vagy


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

06


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

oldal


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

lassan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Canada


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

voilá


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

akkor mindenkinek további szép estét, legyetek jók és szobatiszták!


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Hun


----------



## shaoka (2010 Június 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Kanadai


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Magyarok


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Fóruma


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

Már csak


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

ez kell


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

de még mindig nem tudom megnézni, amit akarok :S


----------



## trafoo (2010 Június 10)

pedig már 20 hsz felett vagyok és januárban regisztráltam.
ehh


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

szia


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

szia


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

na bumm


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

gfg


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

de kirákljh


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

most 20 at írjak?? Ezta baromságot maguknak köszönhetik


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

ez az


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

szahsf


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

huhu


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

de gáz


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

király ez az oldal magának köszönheti higy most ezt teszem vele


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

most 20 baromságot kell írnom hogy végre tudjak valamit kezdeni


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

ztr


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

haha


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

6r4z


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

jhjh


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

kjel


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

342


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

kulimar


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

987


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

szia irén


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

te is csak azértcsinálod hogy letöts valamit mi?


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

hakshdh


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

mesélj valamit melyik számot akarod letölteni?


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

ez a 20 dik üzim .)


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

131


----------



## Niko1 (2010 Június 10)

a bitonság kedveért még egyet


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

25


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

sziasztok


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

52


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

szerintem


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

ajtónyitás


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

ez


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

egy


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

tegnapi buli


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

jó


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

fórum


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

csak


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

kicsit


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

nagy utazás


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

furi


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

eme


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

szabály


----------



## iren (2010 Június 10)

egy kicsit hosszúra nyúlt


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)




----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

remélem


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

hamar


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

Áááá, hogy fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás. Valaki beszélgessen velem...


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

összejön


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

a 20


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

mer


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

látom nem csak én hajtok a 20-ra...


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

má


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

remélem...


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

szívesen


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

de hogy


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

használnám


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

ennek


----------



## kicsikircsi (2010 Június 10)

kira, megvan asszem


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

mi értelme


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

van?


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

amúgy is már


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

9 óra van


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

mennék aludni, és nem


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

itt sz.rakodnék...


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

nagyon


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

meleg


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

van


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

azt


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

se


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

tudom


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

mennyinél


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

tartok


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

na


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

megpróbálom


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

hátha


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

megvan


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

a 20


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

5


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## Zsu850805 (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

Most gyors leszek, úgyhogy csak számokat írok. Bocs


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

3


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

és 5


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

8


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

9


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

10


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

12


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

13


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

16


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

17


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

18


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

19


----------



## mszilvi5 (2010 Június 10)

Ez az utolsó. Köszi


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

vajon


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

ha


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

igy


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

kulon-kulon


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

irok be


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

dolgokat


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

akkor


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

meglesz-e


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

az a


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

amire


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

szuksegem


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

van


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

ahhoz


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

hogy


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

fel


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

es


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

le


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

toltsek


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

???


----------



## Monecsa (2010 Június 10)

nem ertem


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

*-*

Nagyon


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

köszi


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

igazán


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

sokkal


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

könnyebb


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

így


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

elérni


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

hozzászólást


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

elérni


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

ilyen


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

rövid


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

ez


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

idő


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

így


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

tényleg


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

alatt


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

megy?


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

ez


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

na


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

tuti


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

remélem...


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

mindenesetre


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

az


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

nagyon


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

sok


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

még


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

20


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

köszönjük


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

meg


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

ezt


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

swmmi


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

a


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

három


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

érteéme


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

lehetőséget


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

meg


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

nem


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

is


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

tudom


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

van a


----------



## edidzsoszi (2010 Június 10)

20. :d


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

mure


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

11


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

kj


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

üzi


----------



## Adile (2010 Június 10)

hiányzott. Köszönöm! )


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

77


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

14


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

15


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

4


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

2


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

1


----------



## pallasj (2010 Június 10)

_*202020202020202020202020*_


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Régen a férfinak meg kellett ölnie a sárkányt, hogy elvehesse a szüzet. 
Ma már nincsenek szüzek, és a sárkányt kell elvenni...


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Olyan pocsékul nézel ki, iszol te rendesen?


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Tegnap a bulin a meztelen táncosnő azt mondta, hogy menjünk fel a lépcsőn a szobájába és szexeljünk egy óriásit. Erre én: "Vagy-vagy, cica, a kettő nem megy!" 
Lehet, hogy megöregedtem???


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Ha azt akarod, hogy az álmaid valóra váljanak, ne aludj túl sokat!


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

A barátnőm azt mondta, hogy lehetnék sokkal szenvedélyesebb. 
Így aztán beszereztem még egy barátnőt.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

A világ legegészségesebb dolga a születésnap. 
Minél több van belőle egy embernek, annál tovább él.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Sosem gondoltam volna, hogy a bank egy vidám munkahely. Először csak kedvesen mosolyogtak, aztán mikor meghallották mennyi hitelt szeretnék
felvenni, kitört a röhögés.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Valaki tényleg elhiszi, hogy az egészség fontosabb, mint a pénz? Nem túl sok jó nőt láttam, aki azon töprengett volna: "Hé, a Porschés Vilivel feküdjek le inkább, vagy az alacsony koleszterinszintű Petivel?".


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Szülinapomra kaptam egy légpárásítót és egy párátlanítót. 
Ugyanabba a szobába tettem őket, rendezzék le egymás között.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Azért hajtunk, hogy öregségünkre legyen miből visszaállítani az egészségünket, ami ebbe ment tönkre...


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Ha véghezviszed a lehetetlent, a főnököd felveszi a napi teendőid közé.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Nincs az a nehéz, izzasztó munka, amit ne tudnék végignézni.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

A róka és a holló meséje arról szól, hogy a húsevő róka és a rovarevő holló veszekednek egy tejterméken, amit mind a ketten utálnak.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Ahhoz, hogy boldogok legyünk egy férfival, sok megértés és kevéske szeretet kell. Ahhoz, hogy boldogok legyünk egy nővel, sok szeretet kell és az, hogy meg se próbáljuk megérteni őt.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Addig röhögtünk a főnök viccén, amíg megértettük, hogy az a mai feladat.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Olyan jó volt látni, mikor a főnököm kigördült a harmadik új BMW-jével. Tudom, hogy milyen keményen megdolgoztam érte!


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Ne aggódj folyton, hogy ma vége lesz a világnak! 
Ausztráliában például már ma is holnap van.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Van egy pólóm, az van ráírva jó nagy betűkkel: BALEK. Csak tudnám, mi került benne 34700 forintba.


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

A régi lányok úgy tudtak főzni, mint az anyjuk. 
A maiak pedig úgy tudnak inni, mint az apjuk...


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Különbségek... 8, 18, 28, 38, 48, 58, 68 évesen a lányok között.

8 - Ágyba viszed, majd mesét mondasz neki.
18 - Mesét mondasz neki, hogy ágyba vihesd.
28 - Már nem kell mesélned, hogy ágyba vihesd.
38 - ő mesél neked, hogy ágyba vihessen téged.
48 - Mesélsz neki, hogy ne kelljen ágyba vinned.
58 - Az ágyban maradsz, hogy megúszd a meséit.
68 - Ha ágyba viszed, az az igazi mese!!


----------



## jefff (2010 Június 10)

Hazamegy a férj, szőke felesége bűntudatosan megy elé: 
- Ne haragudj, drágám, de ki akartam vasalni az új nadrágodat, 
véletlenül rajta felejtettem a vasalót, és egy nagy lyukat égettem a szárába. - Ne is törődj vele - mondja a férj. - Van még egy ugyanolyan. 
- Igen, ez nekem is eszembe jutott - mondja büszkén a feleség -, abból foltoztam be a kiégetett lyukat!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

Ember kuzdj!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

Es bizva bizzal!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

A pap elete vegeig dolgozik!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

hello


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

es megis butan hal meg


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

6


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

ez van na


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

Most mit csinalj


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

Embertelen ez a vilag!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

teljes egeszeben


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 10)

7


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Mindenkit csak a penz erdekel!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Na meg a nokot se hagyjuk ki


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Az a lenyege az eletnek


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Hat nem?


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

te a penbzt megkeresed, sa no elkolti!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Ez van!


----------



## junkeraty (2010 Június 11)

Es megvagyok!


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Orbis non sufficit


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Na ezt most én is megpróbálom


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Remélhetőleg hamar összejön a hozzászólás


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

összejöhetne már


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Amint látom, jól haladok


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

jó ötlet


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Ez a hozzászólásos dühöngő


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Megvan hogy mit fogok leírni. Szeretem Byront és ezt sztem fejből írom. Szóval tuti lesz benne hiba


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Ahogy itt jár s kél, szép mint a csillagtüzes éjszaka


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Fénybe árnyat, s árnyba fényt


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

szűr arca, szeme, mosolya


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Oly szelíden ragyog felénk ahogy a vad nappal soha
[/FONT]


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Egy sugár még, egy árnyat el


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

S a fele báj nem volna itt, a varázs mely arcán tüzel


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

S belengi holló-fürtjeit a drága fej körül


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

mely égi eszmékről álmodik.


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

S mi ajkán s homlokán lebeg


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

Az a pír, az az eleven, s az a derű a szeretet munkáját zengi édesen


----------



## sydney.pollack (2010 Június 11)

földi jóságot és szívet, melyben tiszta a szerelem.


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

fsfeseef


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

fsdefsd


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

fdsffsdf


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

dfdsfsdfds


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

fdfdsfsdfsdfsdfsd


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

dfdsfsd


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

dsfdscfsdccfvsdfcsdddsf


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

dsdsa


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

dsadxasxsadxadxxccas


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Orosz jozefina


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Szovjet józsi


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Ruszki buzefina


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Sssssssssssssssss


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Ppppppppp


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Sssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Dankovics lacicica


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Dankovics laccicicccca


----------



## geza521 (2010 Június 11)

Orosz buzefina kanadába disszidált


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

*hello*

sqwsqs1s wqsqwsws wqswsq


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

qwwswswsápefá23kfáoewnféolnewfénweéfdlnéwlenfdélewnfélnfdeélnwefélnweéflnqéwefnéqlwenfélqnfeélqnefélqnwefélnewfélqnwefélqnweflénenwlfewl


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

wefqwefqwefqwefémqwlemflqwmfeélqwefélqwéleféqlwfeélqwefélwefélqwélféqlwfqwefqwfe


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

qwefqwefqwefqwfwqfqwfqwfqwfqwefqwefqwefwfewfeqwfwqfwfqwfwqfqwef


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

wfqwfqwefqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

qwefwqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqwefqwefwe


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

ékékéwqedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddwqdqwdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddded


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

swwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllm


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

kjnjknkn


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

f4er4rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

d3w


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

wewe


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

wewewewwwwwwwwweeee


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

2eee2e


----------



## helenkar (2010 Június 11)

2e2e2e2e2e2


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


Valami hasonlót irhatnék én is.


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

1234


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

*xy*


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

20


----------



## vjp1978 (2010 Június 11)

21


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

10


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)




----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)




----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

:d


----------



## matepyt (2010 Június 11)

bijja


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 11)

Mekkora ötlet!


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 11)

Köszönjük!!!!!!)))))


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum!


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A bölcs büszke, de nem kevély, az ostoba kevély, de nem büszke. *


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Mondd el és elfelejtem; Mutasd meg és megjegyzem; Engedd, hogy csináljam és megértem. *


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A bölcs mindent magában keres, a balga mindent másokban. *


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Nem ismered te a tűznek varázsát,ki csak fazék alatt isméred azt.


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Ha feltesszük, hogy lássunk ördögöt,eljő.


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

azt hiszed, hogy boldog csak az irigyelt lehet??


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Hol a szellem van, ott a győzelem.


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

nem a nép van teérted, de te vagy népedért.


----------



## farkaseszter22 (2010 Június 11)

Az a gond,hogy én gyakran hozzászólnék a cikkekhez, de a gépem valahogy szarul jeleníti meg az oldalt és nem tudok a küldés gombra kattintani.


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Ki hinne még közöttünk istenekben??


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

E világon mindég egynek keserve mulattatja társait.


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

f


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Új szükség- új találmány.


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

a


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

b


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

u


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

10


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Legtovább megél a bolond, nem törödik,nem eped.


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

c


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

d


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

sok értelme van ennek a szabálynak...


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

e


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

f


----------



## kvalentin (2010 Június 11)

g


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

g


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

h


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Pénz mindent tehet


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

nu nu


----------



## gyugyo71 (2010 Június 11)

Na hajrá !!!!!!!


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

*Kösz*

Köszi a tanácsot!


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Hajrá!


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

6 éves fiamnak szeretnék meséket és zenéket letölteni.


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Remélem sikerülni fog.


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Előre megköszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Nagyon sok mindent találtam!


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

ujjé


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

a b c d ...


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

2 4 6 8


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

1 3 5 7 9


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Legyen mindenkinek szép napja!


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

asdfg


----------



## napraforgó2 (2010 Június 11)

Helló


----------



## ofanyar (2010 Június 11)

baccara


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*1*

1


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*2*

2


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*3*

3


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*4*

4


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*5*

5


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*6*

6


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*7*

7


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

10


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## heni31 (2010 Június 11)

hurrá


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*8*

8


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*9*

9


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*10*

10


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*11*

11


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*12*

12


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*13*

13


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

20. hozzászólás


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

19. hozzászólás


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

18. hozzászólás


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

17. hozzászólás


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

hát nem is tudom jó ez így
16. hozzászólás


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 14


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 13


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 12


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 11


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 10


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 9


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 8


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*14*

14


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*15*

15


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*16*

16


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*17*

17


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*18*

18


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*19*

19


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*20*

20


----------



## roberturo (2010 Június 11)

*21*

21


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 7


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 6


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 5


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 4


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 3


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 2


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

már csak 1


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

utolsó


----------



## Judy024 (2010 Június 11)

*20*

na jó még egy


----------



## taumatin (2010 Június 11)

*12*

aha


----------



## taumatin (2010 Június 11)

*egy*

egy


----------



## taumatin (2010 Június 11)

*igen*

igen


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Már régóta olvasgatom a fórumot, én inkább az az olvasgatós ritkán hozzászólós vagyok, de most rájöttem, hogy sok mindenben korlátoz, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Ja, és mennyi idő után törlődik a számlálóm? Csak mert évekkel ezelőtt volt azért pár hozzászólásom?


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Néha ki kell állnod olyasmiért is, amiről biztosan tudod, hogy nem vagy róla egészen meggyőződve.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Egyéniségének ablakrácsai közül reménytelenül mereszti szemét az ember a külső körülmények börtönfalaira, míg csak nem jő a Halál, hogy hazaszólítsa a szabadságba.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Apámra egyszerűen nem lehetett haragudni, neheztelni sem. Alapvető emberi jósága és ártatlansága úgy sugárzott, mint az elemek.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Légy önmagad! Túl rövid az élet ahhoz, hogy más légy.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Kérlek fogadj el olyannak, amilyen vagyok, és akkor egyre jobb leszek.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

A jellemünk adott, de csak akkor ismerszik meg, ha próba elé állítanak minket.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Akinek nincs jelleme, nem ember: tárgy.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Az ismertség előbb-utóbb megrontja az ember egyéniségét.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Vegyék észre, lássák meg és hallják meg, hogy egyik puszta test lemeztelenítve csak olyan, mint a másik. A lélek az, amitől egyedivé válik, szerethetővé, halhatatlanná.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Vannak idők, amikor önmagadat sokkal nehezebb az uralmad alatt tartani, mint bármely más földi dolgot.


----------



## xtremebooster (2010 Június 11)

Akin egyénisége uralkodik: ha előrejut, pöffeszkedővé, ha lemarad, ronggyá válik. S aki egyéniségén uralkodik: valójában nem érinti a szerencse és a balsor


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

vészes


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

111


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Amíg elménk telítve van vágyainkkal, az élvezetek iránti sóvárgással, addig csak szenvedés lehet a sorsunk, mert minden élvezet mögött ott leselkedik a büntetés. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

1111


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A gyűlöletnek csak a szeretet vethet véget. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

11111


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Amíg elménk telítve van vágyainkkal, az élvezetek iránti sóvárgással, addig csak szenvedés lehet a sorsunk, mert minden élvezet mögött ott leselkedik a büntetés. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

Ez már most unalmas, de a cél lebeg a szemem előtt


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 13 hsz...


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”
(*Buddhista közmondás*)


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Thomas Edison laboratóriuma 1914 decemberében csaknem teljesen a lángok martalékává vált. Jóllehet a kár meghaladta a kétmillió dollárt, az épület csak 238000 dollárra volt biztosítva, mivel betonból készült, s így tűzállónak hitték. Edison életművének nagy része odaveszett azon a decemberi éjszakán. A tűzvész tetőpontján a feltaláló huszonnégy esztendős fia, Charles az aggodalomtól félőrülten rohangászott a füst és törmelék között, míg végre megtalálta az apját a tűz közelében, arcát vörösre festette a lángok visszfénye, ősz haja lobogott a szélben.
— A szívem sajgott érte — számol be az esetről Charles Edison. — Már nem volt fiatal, s most mindene elpusztult. Észrevett. „Hol van anyád?” kiabálta. Azt feleltem, nem tudom. „Eredj, keresd meg, hozd ide, soha az életben nem láthat még egyszer ehhez hasonlót.” Másnap reggel, reményeinek és álmainak üszkös romjai között kószálva, a hatvanhét esztendős Edison kijelentette: — A katasztrófa legnagyobb haszna, hogy minden tévedésünk elégett. Hála Istennek tiszta lappal indulhatunk újra.
Három héttel a tűz után sikerült megszerkesztenie az első fonográfiát.
(*The Sower’s Seeds*)


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Úgy gondolkodj, mint a bölcs, de úgy beszélj, mint az egyszerű emberek. *


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

“Ha ez élet dögunalom, nézd meg, mennyi energiát fordítasz rá! Soha sem hallod, hogy valaki azt mondaná: “Hajnalban kelek, edzem a testem, tanulok, ápolom a kapcsolataimat, teljes gőzzel dolgozom – és SEMMI JÓ nem történik az életemben.” Életünk egy energiarendszer. Ha semmi jó nem történik benne, az a te hibád. Ha majd egyszer felismered, hogy a befektetett energia alakítja a körülményeidet, akkor már nem leszel áldozat.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Az emberek gyakran figyelmen kívül hagyják ezt az elvet. Azt kérdezik: “Mit kaphatok holnap, ha ma elvetem a babszemeimet?” A válasz: “Nedves babszemecskéket” A mag törvénye így szól: “Ma ültetsz, és KÉSŐBB aratsz!” Ma ültess babszemeket, és szedd le négy hónap múlva a termést. Amikor még mindenki magának termelt, valószínűleg ezt az elvet jobban értették. De manapság az instant levesek korát éljük.
(*Andrew Matthews – Hallgass a szívedre*)


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A szerelem üldözi azt, ami elillan, és elfordul attól, ami kínálja magát. *


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Az ínség örök vendég annál, aki tétlen. *


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Pál apostol zseniális megfogalmazása szerint: 
A hit a remélt dolgok bizonyosságként való megélése. *


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A múltat még Isten sem tudja megváltoztatni. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 12 hsz...


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Figyeljünk oda ellenségeinkre, mert ők az elsők, akik felfedezik hibáinkat. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 11 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Tapasztalat a bölcsesség kezdete. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 10 hsz...


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Az önhittség nyomán csak balsiker terem. *


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 13 hsz...
egy érdekes weboldal: www.vilagitofestekek.hu


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Az elme betegségei sokkal pusztítóbbak, mint a test betegségei. *


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A félénket is bátorrá teszi a szükség. 
A gyávaság senkit sem tett halhatatlanná*


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

a számolást meg elrontottam...:-S
már csak 8 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*Okos tanács nélkül az erő letör. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

megint
már csak 6 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

“Egy tanítvány egyszer így panaszkodott:
- Mester, miért nem feded fel soha történeteid értelmét?
- Mit szólnál ahhoz – felelte a mester -, ha valaki gyümölccsel kínálna, de megrágná, mielőtt odaadja neked?”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## misike1962 (2010 Június 11)

*A késedelem veszedelem. 
Jaj a legyőzötteknek. *


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 5 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 4 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 3 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

10


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 2 hsz...


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

“Az ember életének ez a legjava, a szeretet és jóság kicsiny, névtelen, gyorsan elfeledett cselekedetei.” (*William Wordsworth*)


----------



## legoca (2010 Június 11)

itt valóban hasznos cserebere folyik


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

már csak 1 hsz...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

navégre! :-D

www.vilagitofestekek.hu


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## krisz777 (2010 Június 11)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni... grrr...


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## szedljak (2010 Június 11)

20


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

*én is szeretném összeszedni..http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_sad.g*



totalcar írta:


> aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  kösziii!


:d


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

missa


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> missa


kiss


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> kiss:d


20.....


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

negoro írta:


> 20


még 16


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> még 16


mar csak14


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


én is igy vok vele


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

jó


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

szedljak írta:


> 20


még12:!:


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

na ki lesz az 1000. megköszönő???


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

brummbrummm


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


összegyujtöm:656:


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

én tuti nem, sajnos nem lehet 3x megköszönni


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Na ki lesz a gyorsabb, misssa?


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> összegyujtöm:656:


fele megvan


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Írnék rá egy scriptet bash-ban szívesen...


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

ottawaboy írta:


> na ki lesz az 1000. megköszönő???


énkiss


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*

csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom, bocsi!


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Csak sajnos 20 hsz-nál ez még nem költséghatékony.


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

:butt::butt::butt::butt::butt:


misssa írta:


> énkiss


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

szabocsilike írta:


> csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom, bocsi!



Nincs gáz, mi is ezt tesszük pont


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

1000


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*csak azért*

asd


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> 1000


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> :butt::butt::butt::butt::butt:


Valaki popómániás, úgy tűnik


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*csak azért*

szép napot!


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


>


:77:


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Vééééébéééééé


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*

majd én is töltök fel jó dolgokat


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

szabocsilike írta:


> szép napot!



Aggy'isten!


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*

csak még rá kell jönnöm hogyan


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Ólvájz lukk on dö brááájt szájdof lájf...


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

:!:


misssa írta:


> :77:


 bocsi!


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

ez a 18.


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*csak azért*


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Akkor lennénk szarban, ha 100 hozzászólás lenne előírva


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa írta:


> ez a 18.


19:34:


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*csak azért*


----------



## ottawaboy (2010 Június 11)

Meg sem állok 50-ig, nesze nektek P


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

Mindenkit üdvözlök aCanadahun-on


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*hogy megszerezzem*

haladunk...


----------



## misssa (2010 Június 11)

misssa Szerbiából


----------



## szabocsilike (2010 Június 11)

*csak azért*

...


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

*Vicc*

Mi az amit a férfiak állva, a nők ülve, a kutyák pedig három lábon végeznek?
- Kézfogás


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

A mennyország kapuja elott száz asszony várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:
- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a férjüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu elott. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:
- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

*Vicc*

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Az erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

*Vicc*

Egy férfinek amputálni kell az egyik lábát. Műtét után bemegy hozzá az orvos, és azt mondja:
- Van magának egy jó, és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat.
- Az a rossz hír, hogy tévedésből a jó lábát vágtuk le.
- Na és mi a jó hír?
- Gyógyul a rossz.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

n


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Egy férfinek amputálni kell az egyik lábát. Műtét után bemegy hozzá az orvos, és azt mondja:
- Van magának egy jó, és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam először?
- A rosszat.
- Az a rossz hír, hogy tévedésből a jó lábát vágtuk le.
- Na és mi a jó hír?
- Gyógyul a rossz.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Egy afrikai ország sebészeti klinikájára egy magyar orvost szerződtetnek. Az új orvos végignézi a kórtermeket, és a műtőbe érve meglepetten tapasztalja, hogy az asztalon fekvő páciens egyik lábán zokni van, míg a másikon semmi.
- Miért van ez így? - kérdezi.
- Az egyik lábáról azért húztuk le mert azt fogjuk operálni, a másikon meg azért hagytuk fent, mert azzal fogjuk altatni a pácienst - felelik az ottani orvosok.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Az orvos idegesen telefonál a betegének:
- Uram, a gyógyszert, amit tegnap írtam fel, ne szedje be! Időközben kiderült, hogy nem a maga pulzusa ver túl gyorsan, hanem az én órám késik.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

888


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Adatfelvétel a rendelőben:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, doktor úr, köszönöm, inkább innék valamit.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

Csinos asszonyka az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr! Beteg a férjem.
- Jól van asszonyom. Vetkőzzön le, és mutassa meg, hogy hol fáj neki.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Ki az abszolút jólnevelt bérgyilkos?
- Aki könyvtárban csak hangtompítós pisztollyal dolgozik.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
- Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni.
- Amikor a cigánybányaszok sztrájkja akadályozza a rendőrök diplomaosztó ünnepségét.
- Árvaházban a szülői értekezlet.
- Lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## Zsuzsici (2010 Június 11)

*vicc*

- Mi az abszolút kitolás?
- Struccot megíjeszteni a beton fölött.


----------



## barby07 (2010 Június 11)

*Sya*

Szia tökjo.


----------



## milcsi7 (2010 Június 11)

Ez a viccmesélés jó ötlet! 
Lehetne viccmesélős topikot is nyitni. Ott is hamar meglenne a 20 hsz.


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

és jó hétvégét!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

még 1-2 hozzászólást írok


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.




Ismerős szitu ^^ Igyekszem itt gyorsan lehúzni a 20 hozzászólást, utána még várok 2 napot ^^".. azt hiszem, elkezdem az ABC-t számolni.


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

mindenkitől elnézést!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

akit esetleg untatnék!


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

2. haladok..


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

bár nem tudom, hogy a konkrétan ezzel a céllal létrehozott topicot olvassa-e valaki?


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

3. jeee közel a cél xD


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

Mai talán igen


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

@ modimoo : én csak beleolvastam, hogy a többiek mivel ütötték el azt a 20 hsz-t.. xD


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

akár vicces is lehet


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

hasonlóképp kedves Mai


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

sikerült!


----------



## modimoo (2010 Június 11)

sziasztok kedves fórumozók!


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

Ha már vicc, ezt ma olvastam..

Mit kérdez a pedofil zoofil nekrofil? 
'Hol van a kiskutya elásva?'


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

@ modimoo, nagyon jó vagy  énis haladok xd


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

ABC. xD


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

DEF. (jaj ez annyira gázos így.. XD)


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

~*@*~


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

*nagyon erőlködik*


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

Jeee, megvan a fele xD


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

*-----------------*~^~


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

még 8 db kell..


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

6 xD


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

*siet, mert mindjárt kezdődik a sorozata*


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

mindjárt meglesz xD


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

még 2-t..


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

Utolsó


----------



## Mai. (2010 Június 11)

siker *powa*


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*Első hozzászólás*

első


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*Második üzenet*

második


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*Marhadik hozzászólás*

Három


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*negyedik*

negyedik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*ötödik*

ötödik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

*hatodik*

hatodik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

hetedik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

nyolcadik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

kilencedik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

tizedik


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

11


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## fofe (2010 Június 11)

20


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

Már egyszer elkezdtem


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

de nem tudom


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

hogy hol


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

tartok


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

a húsz hozzászólásban


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

remélem


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

már nincs


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

*Köszönöm*



totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é


Thhx


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

sok hátra


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

Miért


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

mennyit


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

talán ez valahol


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

és


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

a 10 üzenet


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

pont


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

körül van...


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

jó lenne,


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

itt


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

ha mostmár


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

amikor


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

összegyülne


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

nincs


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

...............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

is


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

még mindig nem


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

hó meg jég


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

engedi....


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

borítja


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

áááá már kiírta,


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

a tájat


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

hogy csak egy üzenet kell


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

itt messze


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

végeztem!


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

északon


----------



## fbence (2010 Június 11)

A viszont látásra


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

-20 fok van és a


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

pingvinek


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

sem


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

bírják


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

sokáig


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

ezt a


----------



## jakibea (2010 Június 11)

dög


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

Köszönjük a tippet!


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

Ez


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

lehetne


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

akár


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

egy


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

szólánc


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

is,


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

de


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

nem


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

az.


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

Egyedül


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

elég


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

nehéz


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

mert


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

nincs


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

aki


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

eltereli


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

a


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

támát.


----------



## Muki01 (2010 Június 11)

Ezt itt a 20.


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

aasdasd


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

asdasda


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

dfghnfghn


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

vvvngh yvbyxcchnbnmvb


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

vb cxcy ;0000000


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Laura


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Rrrgffdfghttzuzttztrttzztghujhuztzztttgzjjjkkjkkjzuzhuuuizuuuzzujzzzzuizuuu


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Zgzuuzitgggjhjjdjhjjuiiiuuitffggfj


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Bbbnbbhggfggfgfgrfrhrfdfhfe43


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Hhhjjkujkkgjhnbgjjgthghjjjjjjkkllllkkj


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Uuuzuiiiioouuiiibhnjhhzghguurtgztgtghjh


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Tzuhjjjghcghdffsyfcghbfcgh


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

556758ui998ui98u9o97789z7jiuuzhujuzu9o89u8i


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Kjkluhkjihl ijlpioiuiiiiikjojkoioooouuiovfzztrzrtfgttzbhhhguzuujiuzuuzggut


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Hnhuuutututturutuzziuuuzuuujuöoö9pélpuj9üu88u67zui8iuzu877r5ttzz


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Ttftzhzchuiuzhuzzuhuzujghtzuhuhzzzttzgzhhhuzfzuzzzuzuuututzrrggg


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Hkjjhghhjjkkl.kjjgjukm zhghjhjnmjknjnkjkkjjkkjjkhjhjfgfrgvvhjkkhkkk


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Fghtftjrjrjjfddjdjjrej4jue iue ue ueurot4opgeereireueujd uzduduweewuuzeu


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

6e32832e7w8eeeweuewwe7wee87re8rerzreuweuurueeue7e 6e7e7e7rz


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

32737268276267287273683834872378287223727uzw38732838288ew8e83838998393ewee8eee6wew66dudewueu


----------



## matizkiller (2010 Június 11)

Megvan a 20.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

sziasztok


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

megkönnyítettétek a dolgom


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

köszönet érte


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

)


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

*[FONT=georgia, times new roman, times, serif]Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént."[/FONT]*


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Aki akarja, keresi a módot, aki nem akarja, keresi az okot.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

A hízelgés anyanyelven is idegen


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

A fény csak abban válik áldássá, aki másnak is ad belőle.
(Hamvas Béla)


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Minden mosoly, amit küldesz, visszatér hozzád.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Az idő erősíti a barátságot, és gyengíti a szerelmet.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

A szerelmes min*dig akar valamit; a barát nem akar önmagának semmit.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Isten és a buszsofőr előtt egyenlőek vagyunk.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Az ellenségből holtában se lesz barát


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Az ember csak azt ismeri meg igazán, amit megszelídít


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Az igaz barát a kezedet fogja, és a szívedet simítja


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Senkit se válassz magadnak barátul, mielőtt meg nem vizsgáltad, hogyan viselkedett előző barátaival


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Határozottan állítom, hogy ha mindenki tudná, mit beszélnek róla embertársai, nem lenne négy barát se a világon.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt. Csak más a fogása...


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

A férfiak nem szeretik azt mondani, hogy "Nem tudom". Inkább azt mondják: "Most nem ez itt a kérdés".


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Engem nem lehet elképzelni, engem ki kell próbálni!


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Mindenre tudok magyarázatot találni, legfeljebb nem stimmel


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Sose nézz vissza, kivéve, ha arra akarsz menni.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Utasítást adtam, hogy vészhelyzet esetén ébresszenek föl, még akkor is, ha épp kormányülésen vagyok.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Pár kapcsolat még mindig jobb, mint a párkapcsolat.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Aki utoljára nevet, az gondolkozik a leglassabban.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

A jövő nagyon hasonlít a jelenre, csak rosszabb


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

Egyszer az agyára mentem valakinek - két napig súrolták a vért a kocsimról.


----------



## horvath1130 (2010 Június 11)

A kocogás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a tévénézéshez.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Lehet, hogy gyakran elkések, de legalább megéri rám várni.


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

A sportot sose késő elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok...


----------



## rainbow33 (2010 Június 11)

Istenem, ha nem tudsz lefogyasztani, tedd, hogy a barátaim gömbölyödjenek...


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

Jéé én regisztrálva vagyok ide


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

teljesen ki is mente a fejemből a dolog


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

elkezdtem az 15 hónapos kicsi lányomnak keresgélni dalokat meg mondókákat


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

és itt megtaláltam az egyik kedvencét


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

Szalóki Ágnes - Cipity Lőrinc


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

a párommal járnak hetente mondókázásra és nagyon imádja az ilyen stílusú zenéket


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

itthon meg egy folytában a Halász Judit szól


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

ja meg a popej és a többiek


----------



## zolikusz (2010 Június 11)

ez nincs meg valakinek véletlenül ez mp3-ban mert nekem csak kazin van meg


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene a makrokozmoszban uralkodó rend és harmónia kifejeződése, mely ugyanolyan rendet és harmóniát hoz létre a mikrokozmoszban is.

<h3 align="right"> Püthagorasz </h3>


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Az ének a leghevesebb szenvedély beszéde. A zene a szenvedély nyelve.

<P align="right"> Richard Wagner </P>


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Az emberi szív mélyére világosságot deríteni, ez a zene hivatása. _Robert Schumann_


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A szimfoniát tekintem a legtisztább zenének. Más szóval, ahol a muzsika kezdődik, a szónak meg kell szünnie.

Jean Sibelius


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene területe a szenvedélyes, meghatározatlan, szabályt nem ismerő érzelem.

J. J. Rousseau


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene még a versnél is jobban, inkább az érzéshez szól, mint az értelemhez, az érzés pedig türelmetlenebb az értelemnél

Ignotus


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene nem racionális, és ezért nem lehet logikusan megmagyarázni.

Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene minden: monumentális, romantikus, tragikus, erotikus, vidám, melankolikus, vallásos és életigenlő.

Placido Domingo


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene ott kezdődik, ahol a nyelv felmondja a szolgálatot.

E. T. A. Hoffmann


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Csak a legritkább esetben kövessed mások tanácsát: az olyan dologban, amelyet már meggondoltál, ki ismerhetné jobban az összes körülményeket, mint te magad?!

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Az érzéki gyönyör a lelkek egyesülése nélkül mindig állatias volt, és az is marad: nyoma sincs utána az emberben valami nemesebb érzelemnek, inkább a megbánásnak.

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A szellemnek, a munkálkodó szellemnek nem volna szabad nyomorúságos szükséghez kötve lenni.

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Sem a nagy tudás, sem a kreativitás nem teszi az embert géniusszá. A szeretet az, amin egy elme alapszik.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A zene, még a legrosszabb pillanatokban se szabad, hogy bántó legyen a fülnek; ellenben védenie és kényeztetnie kell azt. Így a zene örökké zene marad.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Egy tehetséges ember utazgatás nélkül is tehetséges; de egy kitűnő tehetség (amit magamról minden szerénység nélkül állíthatok) elvész, ha örökké ugyanazon a helyen marad....

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Csak az erős ember ismeri a szeretetet, csak a szeretet érti meg a szépséget, csak a szépség teremt művészetet.

Richard Wagner


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

Az embernek legnagyobb örömét kell lelnie a valóságos életben, ha abból akarja meríteni művészete tárgyát; mert csak a való életből merítheti a műalkotáshoz való akaratot.

Richard Wagner


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

*Halihó!*

Itt vagyok. Ha ez a trend, akkor ezt nyomjuk.


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

...az igazi művészetet a legteljesebb szabadság és csak a legteljesebb szabadság hozhatja létre, sohasem parancs vagy rendelet, egyszóval nem tisztán művészi cél.

Richard Wagner


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A művészet hivatása, hogy pótolja az életet, melyet nélkülözünk.

Richard Wagner


----------



## todd7 (2010 Június 11)

A művészet a magával és a természettel összhangban lévő, testileg szépen fejlett ember legméltóbb tevékenysége.

Richard Wagner


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

*Szép a nyár.*

Miért, szép?


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Kerestem a letöltés jelzőt!


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Megtaláltam.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Lehet, hogy szerencsém van.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Miért, lehet nekem szerencsém?


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Igen, kijelentem lehet!


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

De nincs!!!


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Egyszer majd lesz.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Optimista vagyok.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Ezek szerint lesz majd.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

A nagy kérdés, hogy mikor?


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

A válasz: majd egyszer.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Persze azért apró szerencsék érnek.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Mondjak egyet?


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Nem hallom a választ!


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Mindegy, azért megpróbálom elmondani.


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

Üdv


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

A Keoma filmzenéjét, előadóját keresem.


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

Próbálkozom itt is


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 11)

hátha


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Így történt. Megtaláltam ezt a kis lapot, amelyik meg is tetszett. Éppen ezért regisztráltam. Az e-mail-t nem kaptam meg, amivel regisztrálhattam volna. Két hét elteltével bátorkodtam írni, és csodák csodája ma ezt egy kedves hölgy megtette, melyről értesített. Most pedig a 20 fránya hozzászólást végzem, hogy végre hallgassak egy pár jó zenét.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Szia Pusi 10!
Sajna nem tudok segíteni a zenét illetően


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Én csak saját szórakoztatásomra írogatok, hogy tudjam használni az oldalakat.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Úgy néz ki elértem a 20-as számot. Igaz az elsőt nem látom.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Miért, nem látom?


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Nem, de remélem mindegy.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Azt persze nem tudom, hogy a két napot innét számolják, vagy már tudok zenét letölteni, vagy hallgatni


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Persze annyira nem izgulok, mert nagyon jó rádióim vannak, melyekből mindig szól a zene. Gép bekapcs után az első a Winamp indítás. A kedvencek közt pedig bogarászok.


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

Abba is hagyom. Ismeretlenül is mindenkinek üdv, legyetek Boldogok!


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)

gyatti2


----------



## gyatti2 (2010 Június 11)




----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

hali


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)




----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)




----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

:4:


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

xD


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)




----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

7


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

... -.- :d


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

:lol:


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

félidő


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

ábécé


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

sálálálálá


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

hmmmm


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

4


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

2:razz:


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

1:d


----------



## garazsu (2010 Június 11)

párápáppápá im love in it


----------



## durban77 (2010 Június 11)

*egy*

egy


----------



## zac607 (2010 Június 11)

ááhh mi van már megvan a 20


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

ide,de hova az az ide.mire kattintsak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

nah jah


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

és még 20 másodpercet várni is kell na neeeee


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

ok


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

rko


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

ezt nem tudom kitalálta ki de hogy nem a földön járt abban a percben az tutti


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

ááá minek ennyit irni mineeeeek


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

lpéő


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

kxlé


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

már azt sem tudom mennyinél járok


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

klfvé


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

rem meglesz


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

5


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

3


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

6


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

láttom nem csak nekem jutott az eszembe  7


----------



## janez3 (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

8


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

9


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

10 kezdem unnnnnni de nagyon


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

11 meg még egy kicsi


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

12


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

14 kezdek lebutulni


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

15 közeledek


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

16 szád pattanhat


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

-------------20-------------
( . )Y( . ) yes


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

mégsem 20? vagy mi?


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

elszámoltam magam?


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

az


----------



## Rigormortis (2010 Június 11)

csak azt nem értem ha 20 hozzászó kell és az már meg van mért nem lehet tölteni semmi zenét?????


----------



## PETER.RESKO (2010 Június 11)

*Köszi*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




köszi


----------



## PETER.RESKO (2010 Június 11)

1


----------



## PETER.RESKO (2010 Június 11)

2


----------



## PETER.RESKO (2010 Június 11)

344


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

*ff*

afdf


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

13


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

14


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

15


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

16


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

17


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

18


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

19


----------



## temperor (2010 Június 11)

20


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

*Köszi*

Ez az üzenet helye?



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

Ez volt)


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

K


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

a


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

r


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

s


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

ai


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

M


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

á


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

ria


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

Cs


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

ik


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

os


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

J


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

Nem is rossz


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

5


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

9


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

11


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

12


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

13


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

14


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

15


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

16


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

17


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

18


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## NThrax (2010 Június 12)

<)


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

á


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

n


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

o


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

s


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## Ghjenghilah (2010 Június 12)

21


----------



## merenyi30 (2010 Június 12)

Na ez a 21-ik hozzászólásom


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Alvó szegek a jéghideg homokban.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Plakátmagányban ázó éjjelek.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Égve hagytad a folyosón a villanyt.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Ma ontják véremet. (Pilinszky János)


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Kilép a többiek közűl,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

megáll a kockacsendben,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

mint vetített kép hunyorog


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

rabruha és fegyencfej.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Félelmetesen maga van,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

A pórusait látni,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

mindene olyan óriási,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

mindene oly parányi.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

És nincs tovább. A többi már,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

A többi annyi volt csak,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

elfelejtett kiáltani


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

mielőtt földre roskadt.


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Ama kései, tékozló remény,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

Az utolsó, már nem a földet lakja,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

mint viharokra emelt nyárderű,


----------



## nao4 (2010 Június 12)

felköltözik a halálos magasba.


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

*A*

A


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

B


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

C


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

D


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

E5


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

F6


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

G7


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

H8


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

I9


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

J10


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

K11


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

L12


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

M13


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

N14


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

O15


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

P16


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

Q17


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

R18


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

S19


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## vörösszem (2010 Június 12)

Ejnye


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]- amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve,[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez,[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el.[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe,[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik,[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot],miért olyan fontos ez neked, [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. [/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok,[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

[FONT=&quot]hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Olyan furcsák vagyunk mi emberek,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]a lelkünk sír, az ajkunk nevet.[/FONT]*​


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Azt hisszük egymásról boldog talán-[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]s irigykedünk egy-egy vidám szaván.[/FONT]*


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Azt hisszük ha a másik szeme ragyog,[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
Gondolatai tiszták, szabadok.[/FONT]*


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]S nem vesszük észre, dehogy vesszük észre,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Hogy könnyei égnek csillogó szemében…[/FONT]*


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Különösek vagyunk mi emberek,[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
A lelkünk sír, s az ajkunk nevet.[/FONT]*


----------



## Allora LaLovi (2010 Június 12)

*[FONT=&quot]Hazugság az egész életünk,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Hisz akkor is sírunk, amikor nevetünk.[/FONT]*


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

Lenin haldoklik és még egyszer utoljára megbeszél mindent Sztálinnal, a követőjével.


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Egyetlen dolog miatt aggódom


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- mondja Lenin


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- mégpedig, hogy fognak-e téged követni az emberek? Mit gondolsz Sztálin elvtárs?


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Fognak, bizonyára fognak.


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Remélem


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- mondja Lenin -


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- de mi lesz, ha mégsem?


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Nem probléma


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- mondja Sztálin


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- akkor téged fognak követni, Lenin elvtárs!


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

*Lalibá' lovas-oktató beszólásai:**
*


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Látják azt a csoportot a korlát mellett? Azok nem lovagolni jöttek, hanem magukon röhögni. Úgyhogy szedjék össze magukat!


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Mint látják, mindegyik patájára patkót szögeltünk. Ez nagyon praktikus, mert ha valakit megrúg, az nem tud utána reklamálni.


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Egyikük szálljon le, vagy maga, vagy a majré!


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Üljön már lazábban! Ahogy így elnézem, a merevgörcs magánál volt ipari tanuló.


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Látja ezt a szíjat? Kapaszkodjon bele! Az a fék, de itt mi kantárnak hívjuk. Ha meghúzza, a ló lassít. Ha erősen húzza, a ló megáll. Ha nagyon erősen megrántja, akkor a ló hanyatt esik, és maga lesz alatta.


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Ezt hívják kényszerleszállásnak. Elég alapos talajlazítást végzett!


----------



## biri (2010 Június 12)

- Ahogy látom, maga legalább egy hétig nem fog ülősztrájkot kezdeni.


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Folytatom elődeim praktikus hozzászólásait :-D
Egy!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Kettő! 
Bár néha írtak is hozzá de én most csak számolok :-D


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Három!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Négy!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Öt!
Kezdek skizo lenni magamban beszélek!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Hat!
Hasad a pad!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Hét!
Normális vagyok kérem szépen!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Nyolc!
Megmondták a hangok!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Kilenc!
Vagy csak ők tévedtek?! És szimplán nagyot hallok!?


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tíz!
Tiszta víz! Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza ott a csacsi megissza :-D


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tizenegy!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tizenkettő!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tizenhárom!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tizennégy!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

Tizenöt!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

*1-20-ig*

Tizenhat!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

Tizenhét!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

Tizennyolc!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

Tizenkilenc!


----------



## szikra30 (2010 Június 12)

Húsz! Húsz! Húsz!
Hálás köszönet a lehetőségért  és hálás köszönet az oldalért.
Szép derűs napot mindenkinek))


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

Szép napot !


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

Gyüjtögetek.


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

15


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

16


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

:88::88::88::88:17


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

18:11::11:


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

:55:19


----------



## zaka (2010 Június 12)

nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

sziasztok


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

jó ez az oldal és látom hogy nagyon segitőek


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

olyan sok régi sorozatvan amit már régen kerestem és it megtaláltam


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

sajnos nem tudtam belépni mert nem volt jó a laptopom


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

demost már betudok lépni mert sikerült meg javitatnom


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Első hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Második hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Harmadik.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Negyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Ötödik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Hatodik.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Hetedik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Nyolcadik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Kilencedik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizedik!


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenegyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenkettedik.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenharmadik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizennegyedik hozzászólás.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenötödik hozzászólás.


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

A baglyok nem azok, akiknek látszanak


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenhatodik hozzászólás.


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Második!


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenhetedik hozzászólás.


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

...és udod, hogy hívják Párizsban a sajtos negyedfontost?


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Nem sajtos negyedfontosnak hívják?


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizennyolcadik.


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Ötödik


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Nem, ott nem fontban mérnek.


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Tizenkilencedik hozzászólás.


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Hetedik


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Úgy hívják, hogy sajtos royal


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 12)

helló mindenkinek aggaszt hogy hogy fogom össze szedni a husz pontot


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Kilencedik


----------



## FFRENK (2010 Június 12)

Húsz!


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Hányan vannak?


----------



## Macintosh (2010 Június 12)

katka05 írta:


> helló mindenkinek aggaszt hogy hogy fogom össze szedni a husz pontot


 Engem is, és azt sem tudom, hanyadiknál járok.... elfelejtettem menet közben számolni.


----------



## Macintosh (2010 Június 12)

m.major írta:


> Hányan vannak?


 
Hol és kik?


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Ketten vagy hárman


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Az emberünkkel együtt?


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Nem biztos?


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Tehát lehetnek négyen is?


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Puska kellett volna volna ehhez a munkához


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Tizenvalahányadik


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

5


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Előző volt a tizenhatodik


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

9


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Ez most a tizennyolcadik


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

11


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## bolla.vivien (2010 Június 12)

12


----------



## m.major (2010 Június 12)

Húhhhhh


----------



## fekete4250 (2010 Június 12)

a harapás már ilyen


----------



## Macintosh (2010 Június 12)

Elfelejtettem, hogy hanyadik is???


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

Ez


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

így


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

könnyű


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

lesz


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

csak


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

- azaz -


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

húsz


----------



## Macintosh (2010 Június 12)

Szerintem készen vagyok!!


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

hozzászólást


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

kell


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

összegyűjtenem


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

- ha


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

ezeket


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

egyáltalán


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

annak


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

lehet


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

nevezni


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

Már


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

kész


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

kész is...


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

hurrá


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

5


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## tonotono (2010 Június 12)

Mégse enged be...


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

9


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

mert várnod kell két napot


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

12 feneketlen teknő


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

13


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

14


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

15


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

16


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

17


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

18


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## helszy (2010 Június 12)

húúsz


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*koszi*

koszi2zx


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*2*

2


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*18*

18


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*3*

3


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*4*

4


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*6*

6


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*7*

7


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*8*

8


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*9*

9


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

11


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*???*

???


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*14*

14


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

15


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

*16*

16


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

17


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

18


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## smtozser (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

5


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

9


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

10


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

11


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

12


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

13


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

14


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

15


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

16


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

17


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

18


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

19


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## Gary_Z (2010 Június 12)

Egyébként ennek így mi értelme van?


----------



## Tjess (2010 Június 12)




----------



## Anzsi:) (2010 Június 12)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Anzsi:) (2010 Június 12)

szerintem semmi


----------



## Anzsi:) (2010 Június 12)

mert írok ilyenen szarokat és ok cső


----------



## Anzsi:) (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## Eszty0819 (2010 Június 12)

Nagyon fáj a lábam, mert nem bírom a magassarkút. igazából ez az első


----------



## chrissinia (2010 Június 12)

*hozzászólás*

Új vagyok itt. Azért jöttem ide, mert felfedeztem egy régi slágert, amit itt tudnék csak meghallgatni, de 20x hozzá kell szólnom, ezért írok. Hm...


----------



## chrissinia (2010 Június 12)

Magassarkúban én sem bírom sokáig. De muszály a munkám miatt...


----------



## chrissinia (2010 Június 12)




----------



## chrissinia (2010 Június 12)

Ma is szép idő van, remélem egész nyáron sütni fog a nap!


----------



## chrissinia (2010 Június 12)

:55: Körülnézek a többi fórumban, hátha eszembe jut egy-két hozzászólnivaló!


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

1 a 20 ért ez elég ciki nem?


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

Bocs


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

De


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

össze


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

kellene


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

szednem


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

kereken


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

20


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

"értelmes "


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

hozzászólást


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

ha


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

lehet


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

még


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

ma.


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

Jajj!


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

ez


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

még csak 19


----------



## sanhose (2010 Június 12)

20, köszönöm!


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 12)

Hello!mindenkinek.


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

zsuzsanna03;1957978:o:o:o:77: írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, szá44molhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



45545


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

555


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

11111


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

tgtg


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

95111


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 95111


25952


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 25952


555552


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

a


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

bbbb


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

8855552


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> bbbb


5252


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ccccc


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 5252



85852


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ggg


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ztrrrrrrrs


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

uzztzzr


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

fdzuz


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

jdhfjghfj


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

fhhgf


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ghggh


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ghfh


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 85852


6332


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

hgdjhgu


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> ghfh


99111


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

wgf


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> fhhgf


255222


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

fgdfz


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> wgf


:4:
6665554


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> hgdjhgu


335


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

bvncvn


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 335


élél


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> 335


ffffg


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> a


 


mix írta:


> 5252


 


mix írta:


> :4:
> 6665554


 
fggfdgf


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> bvncvn


7u7u


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

kisskinga írta:


> bvncvn


:111:666588


----------



## mix (2010 Június 12)

mix írta:


> :111:666588


20020


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

uiuhgiuhiuhi


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

ghfhf


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

hgjjdgfhu


----------



## kisskinga (2010 Június 12)

gfhfhdh


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*kezdés*

Akkor indítsuk a 20 hozzászólásomat.


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*2*

vol-2-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*3*

volume-3-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*4*

volume-4-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*5*

vol-5-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*6*

6


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*7*

vol-7-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*8*

vol-8-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*9*

vol -9-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*10*

vol10-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*11*

vol-11-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*12*

vol-12-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*13*

vol-13-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*14*

vol-14-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*15*

vol-15-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*16*

vol-16-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*17*

vol-17-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*18*

vol-18-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*19*

vol-19-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*20*

vol-20-


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 12)

*21*

Ha lúd legyen kövér!


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Rég keresett dolgokat találtam.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Nincs olyan egyszerű feladat, amit el ne lehetne rontani.


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Tisztes munka elnyeri illő jutalmát.


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

Tetszik a fórum


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

Ma lesz a holnap tegnapja


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

"beköltöztünk mikor még nem volt lépcső se villany"


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

van a Bajza utca sarkán egy kis palota, kisasszony, ha boldogtalan, jöjjön el oda...


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

van az a pénz, amiért korpásodik a hajam


----------



## pathina (2010 Június 12)

Lesz, volt, van, mindig egy nő


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Mindenki a saját baklövéseit hívja tapasztalatnak.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Az optimista olyan fickó, aki hisz abban, hogy a légy azt keresi, hogyan juthatna ki a szobából.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Fejlődünk! A dolgok már valamivel lassabban rosszabbodnak!


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

Sose adjatok kölcsön könyvet, mert a kölcsönkapott könyvet senki sem hozza vissza. Az én könyvtáramban csak olyan könyvek vannak, amelyeket másoktól kaptam kölcsön.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 12)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, a bolond soha.


----------



## svepi (2010 Június 12)

s


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*1*

1


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*2*

2


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

*3*

3 :d


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

55


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

6 pár kell


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

7 itt is


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

8


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

9. hsz


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

na még egy


----------



## tmarci03 (2010 Június 12)

Jó ez a fórum, csomó jó letöltést találtam, remélem most már le is tudom majd tölteni a dolgokat.


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

hgfh


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

vvv


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

kj


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

er


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

régesrégen regisztráltam ide, de nem szóltam hozzá, mindig csak olvasgattam


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

de valószínű, hogy ezt senki nem olvassa.


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

valószínű, hogy én sem kezdenék végigolvasni 4942 oldalnyi szöveget.


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

de azért


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

mégis próbálkozik az ember


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

hogy legyen valami értelmes mondanivalója


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

miközben nincs is


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

de tényleg.


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

semmi.


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

pedig az jó dolog


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

még 10


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

még 9


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

még 8


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

7


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

6


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

4


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

5


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

3


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

gh


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

2


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

1


----------



## kevanaar (2010 Június 12)

21 kell?


----------



## Warndog (2010 Június 12)

u


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

20...elég jól kitalálták ám ezt a szabályt  könnyű szűrni az élősködőket mint pl én XD


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

és még csak négynél tartok


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

mostmár ötnél


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

de ha már itt vagyok  beszéljünk vmiről


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

Amúgy itt it elindítom ezt a beszélgetést ha már itt vagyok  kinek szurkoltok ti a vb-n? mert ugye Kanada nincs kinn szal


----------



## aasmodeus (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## aasmodeus (2010 Június 13)

mukodj!!!


----------



## aasmodeus (2010 Június 13)

nemmegy :S


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

újra hozzászólok ,


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

és megint


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

már csak 2 kell *.*


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

20 :d


----------



## SkarlátRamy (2010 Június 13)

21 a bizt kedvéért ^^


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

„Nincs semmi okos dolog,ami azt sugallná,hogy ne légy boldog.”


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

“Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy tovább adni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad.” (Buddha)


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Mindenki maga irányítja sorsát; 
mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait. 
Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelőséggel,senki más. 
Számos szabad tettünk eredménye vagyunk, 
s ezekért egyedül mi magunk vagyunk felelősek. 
Ne zsúfoljátok tele lelketeket haszontalan gondolatokkal. 
Minek rágódni a múlton, elébe menni a jövőnek? 
Maradjatok a jelen pillanat egyszerűségében. 
(Buddha)


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Minden emberen van egy jelmez és egy maszk, melyet mohó ambícióval és ravasz önvédelemből visel. És ami a lényeg: fogalma sincs róla, hogy rajta van! Nem tud róla. Ez nem csak kellemetlen, de roppant vicces is. Magára hazudja, de olyan hipnotikus erővel, hogy elfelejti, hogy ő egyáltalán nem az, akinek hiszi magát. Ezért nem is érdemes vele sem hitről, sem eszméről, sem világnézetről vitatkozni, mert úgysem azt éli. Ő valami egészen mást él, és másban hisz, mint amiről azt hiszi, hogy hiszi. És nincs veszedelmesebb dolog, mint figyelmeztetni valakit, hogy hazugságban él.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

- Mi vesztenivalód van?
- A méltóságom. Nem szeretem ráerőltetni magam másokra.
- Mi a méltóság? Hogy az egész világ azt gondolja rólad, hogy illedelmes, jó kislány
vagy, akinek csordultig telve a szíve felebaráti szeretettel? Figyeld az állatokat, nézz több természetfilmet, és figyeld meg, hogy harcolnak a területükért. Mindannyian örömmel fogadtuk azt a pofont!!!


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Sokszor a lélek ura a létnek,sokszor a szív parancsol az észnek.Sokszor fáj a szív sokszor a lélek,sokszor mindkettő,ez az élet.....


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az akadályok azok az ijesztő dolgok, amiket akkor veszel csak észre, ha elfordítod a tekinteted a célodtól.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

" Csillag száll az esti égen, utat mutat sötét éjben.
A szeretet ma újra éled, halkan szól most minden ének.
Körül ölel mint egy bársony, legyen boldog a mindenki."


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Sosem Tudhatod Mit Hoz A Holnap.....


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Donna Summer

Számcímek:
I feel love
State of Independence
Carry on
Love Is a Healer
I Will Go With You


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Lemezcímek:

Love to Love You Baby (1975)
I Remember Yesterday (1977)
Love Is In Control (1981)
She works Hard for the Money (1983)
Another Place and Time (1989) !!!
I'm a Rainbow (1996)
A Love Trilogy
Four Seasons of Love


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Hallomásból tudom, hogy megszülettem.
Életem azt pletykálja: meghalok.
- Valami más (aminek nevére se leltem)
biztosít: a z is csak múló állapot.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Ha például mindenféle kikötés nélkül örökölnénk 20 millió dollárt, ugyanúgy töltenénk-e napjainkat, ahogy most? És ha tudnánk, hogy legfeljebb tíz évet élhetünk, maradnánk-e jelenlegi állásunkban? Ha a válasz nem, az jelent valamit. Ez a teszt nyilván nem határozhatja meg az ember életének folyását, de a rávezetés ügyes, és a válasz tisztázó erejű lehet.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Veszély nélkül feleannyit ér az élet.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

A gyűlölet gonoszságot terem, s a gonoszság az élet ellensége.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Nem létezik jelentéktelen dolog. Mindennek ára van, minden összeadódik, míg végül megbillen az egyensúly, és ismét elmegyünk, megint az utat rójuk, és azt mondjuk magunknak: talán legközelebb.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Úgy látom, jelenkori életünk hívatlan publikum előtt zajlik. Ez a kukkoló tömeg minden történést zsigeri szinten leszól, kritizál. Ily módon durván megsértik a szabadságomat, az életem megéléséhez, a hibáim elkövetéséhez, az örömeim intimitásához, a tökéletlenséghez való jogomat. Utóbbin azt értem, hogy jogom van nem megfelelni mások elvárásainak. Végtére is itt vannak nekem az enyémek. Szóval az életünk inkább állóvízben röfögés hascsikarással.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

A mai emberek abban hisznek, hogy az élet szakadatlan hejehuja. Rettegünk a konfliktustól, a lelki-fizikai fájdalomtól, a kudarctól, a hullámvölgytől. A tökéletlen külsőtől, az öregedéstől, a haláltól. Mintha az egész életünknek zavartalan állóvízben röfögésnek kéne lennie, hasvakarással.


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az élet a lélek álma.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az élet kemény, nem leányregény,
Jegyezd meg fiam, hogy mindig van remény!
Kárpátia


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Egy hozzátartozó élete drágább a pénznél.
Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az a legnagyobb kudarc, ha soha nem ragadod meg az alkalmat.
Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az életben nem lehet a rövidebb utat választani, és minden hibáért nagy árat kell fizetni.
J. R. Ward


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Senki sem mondta, hogy az élet egyszerű, móka és kacagás vagy éppen tisztesség. Néha pedig a túlélés érdekében muszáj megtenni olyan dolgokat is, amelyek végképp és teljesen felfoghatatlanok az elme családra és otthonra vágyódó része számára.
J. R. Ward


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

A nevetés a dzsem az élet pirítósán. Ízt ad neki, megőrzi a kiszáradástól, és megkönnyíti a lenyelését.
Diane Johnson


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az élet megingathatatlan, állandó törvénye az aljasság. Az ember az aljasságáért kapta büntetésként az életet.
Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

A szőlővesszőt a föld alá kell temetni, hogy friss hajtásokat hozzon - nekünk is változtatnunk kell az életünkön, ha azt akarjuk, hogy felfrissüljenek a gondolataink.
Frances Mayes


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Olyan közel jártunk a véghez - és éppen hogy csak sikerült elkerülnünk. Ez is egy olyan pillanat volt, amikor az ember ráébred, milyen értékes az élete, és fordítani akar a dolgokon. Amikor kap egy második esélyt, és megesküszik, hogy ezt nem pazarolja el.
Richelle Mead


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Már gumibugyis korom óta fel nem foghatom, miért csak a holtakat illeti a gyengéd tapintat, a suttogóra fogott hang. Ugyanez miért nem jár az élőknek is? Miért nem illeti meg az élőket a jog, hogy ne ölögessék meg őket?
Vavyan Fable


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az élet nehéz, és sokszor nem látni a rossznak a végét. Néha azt hiszed, az út innen már csak fölfelé vezethet, aztán mégis kiderül, hogy tovább vezet lefelé. Az alagút végén megcsillan a fény, aztán épp oly hirtelen elhalványul. Néha azonban a katasztrófában is van gyógyulás. Néha az ember kap még egy esélyt.
Dan Harris


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Mi más is az egész halandó élet, ha nem egyfajta színjáték, amelyben különféle színészek beöltözve a különféle kosztümökbe és maszkokba szerepelnek, és mindegyik játssza a szerepét, míg az igazgató le nem hozza őket a színpadról?
Rotterdami Erasmus


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Minden ember önmagáért van. Minden élet annyit ér, amennyit önmagának ér. Bolond ember az, aki nem örül, mikor örülhet, s akkor is búsul, mikor nem kénytelen vele.
Eötvös Károly


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Az élet egy sakktábla. Éjszakák és nappalok, hol az emberek Isten gyalogai. Mozognak ide-oda, megengedi nekik, hogy öljenek és a vadászzsákmányok, darab darab által visszakerülnek a dobozba. Mert van egy végzete mindenkinek. Játékosoknak és Istennek is. Végzetük beteljesül, mert a játék kezdődik és véget ér.
Lost c. film


----------



## sanci97 (2010 Június 13)

Mindannyian a véletlen kezében vagyunk, és ő úgy bánik velünk, mint a sakkfigurákkal, ha akar, lelök a tábláról, ha akar, egymás mellé tol bennünket (...). A véletlen kormányoz mindent, a háborút is, a szerelmet is.
Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

és most én jövök


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

úgy érzem, szükségem van arra a könyvre


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

valójában nem hiszem, hogy tudnék várni rá


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

szóval jó lenne minnél hamarabb összeszedni


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

bár nem akarom, hogy úgy tűnjön, hogy csak letöltés miatt regisztráltam


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

pedig de, bár ha ez elég, nekem _tényleg_ szükségem van arra a könyvre


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

mikor jön már össze a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

és egyáltalán minek a 20 másodperces várakozás?


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

jaj, lányos zavaromban elfelejtettem megszámolni hányat küldtem


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

jajdejó, még ki is írja


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

ez tényleg csodálatos, ugyanis matekból nem vagyok jó.


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

ez közgazdaság szakon elég nagy hátrány, de melyik könyvelő az, aki éjjel háromkor tökéletesen működik?


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

na jó, gyakorlatilag az összes.


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

már csak hat hozzászólásra van szükségem.


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

úgy izgulok.


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

valójában eléggé álmos vagyok


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

de nem! nem adom fel.


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

ez már a célegyenes


----------



## Kamesutra (2010 Június 13)

*elnyom egy ásítást* hoppá... mit nyertem?


----------



## pgti205 (2010 Június 13)

*próba2*

nem müxik


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

ab


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

abc


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

abcd


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

abcde


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

abcdef


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

16.


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

17..


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

18...


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

19...


----------



## koneko124 (2010 Június 13)

... éss megvan


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

asd?


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

asd


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

asd!


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

Asd!!!


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

asd asd?


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

AaAsSsDdD!!!


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

?dsa


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

jó, ebből elég


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

valami mást...


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

hasznosabb kell ide...


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

thunderstruck szinkronnal


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

óóóó villám óóóóó villám


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

villám villám villám


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

elvolta, kapva a vasúti sín közepéÉn villám


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

itt unalmsas kihygaok egy részt


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

you"ve been... thunderstruck // meglettél... villámcsapva


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

jöhetek e újra kérem


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

a hülgyek túl kedvesek voltak


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

jjhjhj


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

meglettél...


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

123


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

Villámcsapva


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

fhhff


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

Jejeje villámcsapva óóóó villámcsapva meglettél villámcsapva


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

fhfh


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

hsdgsfs


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

sajt


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

gg


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt
sajt


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

jöbb ötletem nincs xD


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

shutdown -s -t 600


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

jah, megvan a 20


----------



## FZsolter (2010 Június 13)

akkor cs xD


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

gdfdfdg


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

gdd


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

sggfgdds


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

dgdggdgddfg


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

sdfsdfsfs


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

)


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

123456789


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

cvnxcvberzgfmjfggfu


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

bikicsunáj


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

Matiz nagypapa


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

Mortal Combat bácsi


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

csóri gyerek


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

10 11 12 13 14 15


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

,mncvngizdjruooéé


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

16 17 18 19 20


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

21 22 23 24 25


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

26 27 28 29 30


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

31 32 33 34 35


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

még


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

még még még


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

ennyi nemelég


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## apacs69 (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

hhfhhfhfghfh


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

*szép napot*

 Forró a nyár


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

Irány a strand


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

sör és lángos


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

fhhfghfhfg


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

na meg egy kis fagyi


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

vagy sok


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

hdddhd


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

5-10


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

vitorlázás


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

strand-röpi


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

ja


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

pancsolás


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

tuti


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

buli


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

Hawaii


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

vagy más


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

nem


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

marad


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 13)

Balaton


----------



## mik40 (2010 Június 13)

most se megy


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

teccik ez a topic


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

most ak tényleg kezdjek L számolni?


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

csak az a baj h 4ig tok csak számolni és az kevés


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

leírnám én az abct de aztse tom mert a tesco jobb xD


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

nagyon meleg van:S


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

dumelá


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

ajkoná


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

de am őszintén vki mondja meg ilyen melegbe mit lehet csinálni?


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

mondjuk itt L hülyülök 1 dbig xD


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

na ezzel már 10


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

i


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

l


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

o


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

v


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

hjjui


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

fe


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

óóó most elrontottadxD


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

nemis írom tovább:'(xD


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

ja már csak 1 xD


----------



## Farkasx (2010 Június 13)

na bumm 20  holnaptól tölthetek végre de azért teszek is fel vmit


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Csak azt tudom, hogy társra sose várt
az én szivem, s lettél egyszerre társa,
elvéve tőle életet s halált,
hogy visszaadd másféle ragyogásra;
hol bennem erdő volt: dúvad- s madár-had
hazátlan csörtet villámtűz elől;
és kunyhóm összedől,
ha benne otthonod meg nem találtad.

Weöres


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

nujze


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Az egyetlen igazi tanulás: a lényünkben szunnyadó tudásnak tevékennyé ébresztése.

Weöres


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

hgjg


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

lgfsfgb


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Minden művészben megvan a vakmerőség egy csírája, mely nélkül tehetség el sem képzelhető.
Goethe


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

dgl


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Mikor az utad járod,
Gyakran elveszted hited,
De ne bántson,
Mert ami elveszett,
Egykor rád talál.

Goethe


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

zpfcd


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

lkkj


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

assdf


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Az intelligens ember majdnem mindent nevetségesnek talál, az érzékeny ember szinte semmit.

Goethe


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

ftggg


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

lkolko


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

ssgj


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Napsütötte tengerpart


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

lll


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

Kéklő félhold a tó tükrén


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

űájg


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

barnás illat a halál szele


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

őoirfc


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

találkozó megismerés


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

mfr,


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

égő piros borjú szegy


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

mmmm


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

félkeserű tékozló


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

ééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

nagyon népes hangya csapat


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmáááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

ésééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

klokloklo


----------



## bajnok3000 (2010 Június 13)

khfd


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

élk élk élk élk élk élk élk élk élk


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

kloklokloklok klokloklo


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké ké élet


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

lokomotív találkozó és virágos láda


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

kukurikú és szegfűszeg


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

találkozó és távol


----------



## Sosigenes (2010 Június 13)

slambucni slcabucni


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

b


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

c


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

d


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

f


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

mucsen tucsen


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

moszkvics sluszkulcs


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

szőrös hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

ezért aztán szőrös hörcsög


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

nem iszik több hörcsög szörpöt


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

hehehehehehehahahahahuuuuuuu


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## szetth (2010 Június 13)

abcdefeg


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Hellloka


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Hajnicska18 írta:


> Hellloka


hehe  VB


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

:d


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

122312


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Hajnicska18 írta:


> 122312



nohfkdljfskfjsdjfsdjfsjdl


----------



## Noya-chan (2010 Június 13)

Nike Write The Future
20


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Jaj de joo, nagyon szep napunk van )))))


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Hi! HOw are you???


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

oh yeah


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

HI! Im hajni


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Im 19 years old


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

Why:?????????????????????


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

I love you my boyfriend


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

i missing you (((( but


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

12213


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

We are together since 2007


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

I am happy with you!!!!!!kiss


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

very very very happy


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 13)

laaaaaast : ):grin:


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 13)

aha


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 13)

igen


----------



## szattila84 (2010 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## szattila84 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## Slaci007 (2010 Június 13)

*Legjobb oldal*

Mit is írhatnék az oldallal kapcsolatban. Alegjobb oldal , mert itt megtalálható itt minden, de legjobban azoknak felel meg akik mint én most tanulnak meg szintetizátoron játszani és itt megtalálható az összes kotta szinte. nagy köszönet érte.kiss


----------



## Slaci007 (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Slaci007 (2010 Június 13)

Very good page


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

30


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja" 4


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja" 5


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page7


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page8


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page9


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page10


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page11


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

*Vicc*

Az orvos áll a frissen operált beteg elott. Azt mondja:
- Rossz hírt kell közölnöm önnel. Újból meg kell mutenünk, mert a gyomrában 
felejtettem a gumikesztyumet.
- Ugyan már doktor úr! Tessék, itt van 100 forint, vegyen egy másikat!


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Éva megkérdezi Ádámot:
-Ádám, szeretsz te engem?
-Hát kit szeressek b..meg?!?


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Very good page12


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Szeretnék egy hajós Barbiet, egy autós Barbiet, egy síelős Barbiet, egy repülőgépes Barbiet, 
egy motoros Barbiet és egy diszkós Barbiet! Mást nem.
köszi: Kati

Kedves Kati!
Eszedbe jutott már, hogy diplomás Barbie miért nem létezik? 
Javaslom, inkább tanulj, ahelyett, hogy babázol, mert anyádat elnézve 
te nem leszel olyan szép, mint Barbie, és akkor cseszheted, hogy bárki is eltartson.
- A Télapó
13


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

- Hogy hívjak a kígyópásztort? 
- Anakondás.


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Ferfi ül a barban es sir.
- Mi a baj? - kerdezi a csapos.
- A nejem igeretett tett nekem, hogy egy honapig nem
beszel velem.
- Borzaszto!
- Igen, borzaszto! Ma telt le az egy honap.


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Egy olyan G. I. Joe-t hozzál, ami tud úszni a víz alatt, és van szigonypuskája, 
és jó nagy kése, és ki van képezve gerilla harcmodorból, és simán megöli bármelyik ellenséget!
- Gergő

Kedves Gergő!
Kissé agresszív vagy, fiam. Belőled vagy terrorista lesz, vagy bérgyilkos, 
és tulajdonképpen egyik sem sokkal jobb a másiknál. 
Mit szólnál inkább egy kanna benzinhez, és egy doboz gyufához? 
Van egy érdekes kísérlet ezzel kapcsolatban, majd mellékelem a leírást.
- A Télapó


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Már tavaly is kistesót kértem, és tavaly sem azt kaptam. 
Légy szíves, ezúttal ne valami hülyeséget hozz, hanem amit kérek! 
Kistesót akarok!
- Ádám

Kedves Ádám!
Apád már tavaly is impotens volt. És még most is az. Az ólomkatona pedig nem hülyeség. 
Dugd fel a seggedbe, meglátod, milyen jó lesz.
- A Télapó


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Emeletes állat: lovas rendõr. A leggyorsabb állat: motoros rendõr. A 
legnagyobb hatalmú állat: az a rendõr, akinél a pecsét van.


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Orvos: Örömmel vettem tudomasul, hogy a köhögese egyre 
jobb lett.
Beteg: Nem is csodalom, mar egy hete gyakorlom.


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Te hány kiló vagy? Nem gondolkodtál még rajta, hogy fogyókúrázz? 
Mi van, ha egyszer beszorulsz a kéménybe?
- Bence

Kedves Bence!
Nem gondolkodtál még rajta, hogy kicsit visszafogd magad, és ne kérdezz hülyeségeket? 
Mi van ha egyszer bepöccenek, és taposóaknát viszek neked karácsonyra?
- A Télapó


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Majdnem volt egy jövõbelátó barátnõm, 
de elhagyott, mielõtt találkoztunk volna.


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Hoznál nekem egy virágos kifestőt, ha szépen megkérlek?
Ölel: Vili

Kedves Vili!
Engem te csak ne ölelgessél rendben, kis köcsög? 
Persze, virágos kifestőt, hát hogyne. Elmész te anyádba...
- A Télapó


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

- Mi a különbség a férfi és a nylon harisnya között? 
- Semmi. 
- Mind a kettõ szalad, ha szükséged van rá.


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Miniszoknyát szeretnék karácsonyra, mert a nővéremnek is olyan van, 
és mindig egy csomó fiúnak tetszik, és én is sok fiúnak akarok tetszeni. 
Miniszoknyát hozz, de rövid legyen ám, hogy jól látszódjanak a lábaim, 
mert mindenki azt mondja, hogy nagyon csinosak a lábaim.
- Emma

Kedves Emma
Télapó visz neked csinos szoknyácskát, de a Télapó bácsi nagyon fáradt lesz ám, 
mire hozzátok ér, ugye behívsz majd egy kis tejecskére és sütikére a szobácskádba?
- A Télapó


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Tudnál hozni olyan legót, amiben van elektromos felszerelés is, és hozzá lehetne kötni 
egy soros kapcsoláshoz, és némi átalakítgatás után csatlakoztatni egy központi magas 
feszültséghez, és összeépítgetni egy hidraulikus forgóturbinával, meg ilyenek?
- Pisti

Kedves Pisti!
Szoktál járni focizni a térre, vagy mesét nézni, vagy meghúzni a lányok haját, meg ilyenek? 
Én a helyedben kufircolnék azért egy jót, mielőtt agyonvág a kettőhúsz, lúzerkém!
- A Télapó


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

A vadasz büszken mutagatja a vendegnek a trofeakat.

- Szörnyü! - mondja rökönyödve a vendeg. A falon log

egy nöi fej es meg mosolyog is.

- Igen, az az anyosom. Az utolso percig azt gondolta, hogy

fenykepezem...


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Hogy hívják a kubai űrhajóst?
Castronauta


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

Kedves Télapó!
Mit szeretnek enni a rénszarvasaid? Csak azért kérdezem, mert gondoltam, ők is elfáradnak, 
és megéheznek, és gondoltam nekik is kedveskedek majd valami harapnivalóval.
- Áron

Kedves Áron!
Ezzel az undorító benyalással semmit nem fogsz elérni nálam. Idén egyébként újítottam, 
és nem rénszarvasokkal érkezem, hanem grizli medvékkel. Kötözd ki magad a gesztenyefátokhoz, 
ha kedveskedni akarsz nekik.
- A Télapó


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Olyan mogorva volt világéletében, 
hogy a sírkövére is azt vésette: 
"Mi a francot bámulsz?"


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

A tömött villamos mindenki igyekszik hazafelé a munkából . Kisebbségi
>> fazonnak csörög a telefonja. Előkapja, előbb bután nézi a kijelzőt, majd
>> szolíd hangerővel beleszól:
>> - Hálló! Hálló! Ki vágy? Szólj mán bele, ki vágy?
>> Mire egy hang a tömegből:
>> - Akitől loptad, b... meg!


----------



## Dickó (2010 Június 13)

fzdujd


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

*Vicc*

F&otilde;nök hívja a beosztottját otthon, 
s annak a kisfia veszi fel a kagylót. 
- Szervusz fiacskám, én a papád egyik 
f&otilde;nöke vagyok, s a papádat kérném. 
- Igen rögtön, de melyik tetszik lenni?
A vadbarom vagy a seggfej?


----------



## frand (2010 Június 13)

*11*

1


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Egy hernyó megkérdezi a mamájától:
- Anya! Lejöttem a fáról. Most már 
én is ember vagyok?


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

- Mami, Mami! Hintazhatok a nagypapaval?
- Nem, marad logva, amig a rendörseg ki nem jön!


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

- Mami, Mami! Megtalaltam a nagypapat!
- Nem meg mondtam, hogy a kertben nem asunk?!


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

- Mami, Mami! A nagypapa fölakasztotta magat a garazsban.
- Micsoooodaaaaa?
- Aprilis 1., aprilis 1. ! Ne is igaz, hanem a füstölöben...


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

A huzat mindig a WC felõl húz az ebédlõ felé.


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Megszólítják az öreg székelyt a vásárban:
- Magáé ez a borjú?
- Nem - feleli. - A tehenemé.


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Az emberevõ cápa az egyik leghatásosabb környezetvédõ!


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

A határon egy vámtiszt felnyittatja egy autós csomagtartóját:
- Ebben mi van? - mutat a határõr egy hatalmas csomagra.
- Madáreledel - feleli az autós. - A papagájnak viszem.
- Nyissa ki!
Az autós kibontja a zsákot, amelyben 30 kilogramm babkávé van.
- Aha, szóval maguk kávéval etetik a papagájt?
- Eszi, nem eszi, nem kap mást.


----------



## kortely (2010 Június 13)

Peti forgat a feje fölött egy macskát. 
- Peti miért forgatod ezt a macskát? 
- Azért, hogy örömet szerezzek neki! 
- Na,de így? 
- Nem így, majd az lesz a legnagyobb öröme, ha elengedem!


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## vahur (2010 Június 13)

21


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

*köszönet*

a tanácsokért Zsuzsanna03-nak boginagyi


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

22


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

:..:


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## Dyka94 (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)




----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

Abcd


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

Első!


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

2.


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

:98:


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

:9:


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

Egy miskolci közterületi ellenőrzésnél..


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

a járőrök az utcán éjszaka hátizsákkal...


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

sétáló fiatalokra figyeltek fel...


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

mi történt?


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

akik vadkender - canabis sativa...


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

a m-i közter. ellenőrzésnél?


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

palántáit vitték magukkal.


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

Az események ettől kezdve felgyorsultak:


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)




----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

a miskolci rendőrök a Bükk bevetési alosztállyal kiegészülve...


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

június 11-én Szarvason..


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)




----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

rajtaütöttek a 34 éves Sz.Gy, és a 30 éves L.A. Békés megyei férfiakon....


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

A Békésben megtartott házkutatások során.....


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

18!


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

19!!!!!!!


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

a miskolci nyomozók speedport,...


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

hasisgyantát és "leszüretelt" marihuánatöveket,...


----------



## boginagyi (2010 Június 13)

:23:


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

valamint különböző, kábítószer....


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

előállításához szükséges kemikáliákat találtak.....


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

A lefoglalt kábítószer feketepiaci értéke...


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

az előzetes adatok szerint...


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

meghaladja a tízmillió forintot....


----------



## oximoron9097 (2010 Június 13)

A miskolci rendőrkapitányság itt őrizetbe vett két gyanúsítottat, és kezdeményezik előzetes letartóztatásukta. A jelentős mennyiségre elkövetett kábítószerrel visszaélést a törvény öt évtől húsz évig terjedő, vagy életfogytig tartó szabadságvesztéssel büntetheti.


----------



## mbarbi (2010 Június 13)

*Love*

kiss éééé


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)




----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)

20mp és HSZ


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)

akkor már csak 17 kell


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)

ez kezd fárasztó lenni


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)

de azért lassan lassan haladgat


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 13)

asszem pihenek is egyet


----------



## ladybernadette (2010 Június 13)

hello


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

*hm*


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm2


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm3


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm4


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm5


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm6


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm7


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm8


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm9


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm10


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm11


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm12:55:


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm13:lol:


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm14


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm15


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm16


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm17


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm18


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm19


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

hm20:4:


----------



## betsababe (2010 Június 13)

köszönöm szépen.....


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Igazából én csak azért regisztráltam, hogy a Graves féle Claudius könyveket letölthessem.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Szóval egy.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Kettő


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Három.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Négy.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Öt.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Hat.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Hét.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Nyolc.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Kilenc.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tíz.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizenegy.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizennégy.


----------



## kissnigga (2010 Június 13)

h,mmm


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizenöt


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Látom más is szenved...


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizenhét.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Tizennyolc.


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Utolsóóó


----------



## adam142 (2010 Június 13)

Na még egy a biztonság kedvéért...


----------



## Ancsi72 (2010 Június 13)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget

Derűs szép napot mindenkinek!Anita


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

*Kate Furnivall: Az orosz szerető*

Sziasztok!

Jelenleg ezt a könyvet szeretném nagyon elolvasni már,mert azt hallottam róla,hogy nagyon szép története van.


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

*Margaret Mitchell: Elfújta a szél*

Egyébként az egyik kedvenc könyvem Az elfújta a szél


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

1..2...3...4...


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Nagyon sok jó könyvet láttam fent ezen az oldalon


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Sajnos még új vagyok, de szeretnék letölteni pár regényt, amire már régóta várok!


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

"Azok vagyunk amiket olvasunk..."


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Nagyon szeretem az irodalmi műveket, már sz iskolában is foglalkoztatnak.


----------



## kissnigga (2010 Június 13)

ijááj


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

A legszebb költemények közé tartozik Betti Mahmudi: Lányom nélkül soha címűkönyve!!!


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Mi az az ijáj??!!


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

6..7...8...9...10...


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Remélem sikerül egy nagyon rég várt könyvhöz jutnom ezekkel a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Nagyon tetszik egyébként ez az oldal..


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

*Margaret Mitchell: Elfújta a szél*

Egyébként az egyik kedvenc könyvem Az elfújta a szél


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Úgy látom többen is számolgatnak... h. utána olvashassák a nagyszerű feltölttött könyveket


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Szóval szerintem szuper ez az oldal!


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Nem is gondoltam volna, hogy rálelek egy ilyen értékes honlapra


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Gratulálok az oldal létrehozójának, nagyon tetszik amit alkotott!!!


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Bár..ezeket a20 hozzászólás stb. dolgot..kicsit feleslegesnek tartom..


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Akit érdekelnek a könyvek,meg az oldal ezek nélkül is látogatja és tölt fel
sztem


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Ez az utolsó hozzászólásom, h. meglegyen a 20. Remélem sikerült közelebb jutnom ahhoz a szuper könyvhöz amire már régóta vágytam


----------



## kiscirmos (2010 Június 13)

Elnézést ha sok hülyeséget összehordtam volna..de értelmesebbnek találtam,mint számolgatni


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## annepage (2010 Június 13)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



Ismerős


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

b


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

c


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

d


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## annepage (2010 Június 13)

ez nem lehet igaz meg van a 20 hozzászólás s még sem tudom elérni azt amit szeretnék ne márr :'(


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## agicica85 (2010 Június 13)

vééégeeee


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

*18*


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## Némik (2010 Június 13)

21 végre végeeeeeeeee


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

[akk fórum


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

vége a sulinak


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

hála a jó égnek


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

már úgyis rettenetesen untam. am itt hányan vannak akik kanadaiak?


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

kettő


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

én nem.  3


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

nééégy


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

vki látta már a perzsia hercegét?


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

V


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

itt négy kanadai van?


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

Én nem hál' istennek. 6.


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

heteske


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

az nem sok


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

nyolcaska


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

tíííííz


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

És húúúúúúsz!


----------



## Vazulus (2010 Június 13)

21?


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

Egy dolog baromságokat mondani, más dolog el is hinni őket.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

I Love Kiskunhalas


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

még néhány


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

Fura, h van egy szabály, h kell 20 üzenet.


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

de megengedett ilyen egyszerű módon megkerülni.


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

miért is van ez tulajdonképpen?


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

természetesen nem bánom


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

és nem ellenzem


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

csak elgondolkoztatott


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

mert mondjuk én a legritkább esetben szoktam hozzászolni


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

nyílt forumokhoz


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

és mint látható


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

és mint látható...


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

most is csak marhaságokat írok itt


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

de ki alapjában véve mindegy is


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

itt tényleg mindenki canadai?


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

tizenöt


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

tizehnat


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

97


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

mesét mondok didádú (98)


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

99 egyszer volt egy


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

100 lábú


----------



## Julikok (2010 Június 13)

hát ez a százlábú állat
sorbaszámlálgatott minden lábat
eredményül mennyi jött?
épp 365


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

újra itt


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

se


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

ez azt jelenti h SE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

2


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## gazsovits zoli (2010 Június 13)

0


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 13)

*üdv mindenkinek*

De jó ez az oldal!


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)




----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Piros hajók kék Oceánon,


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Öröm-zászlós, boldog vándorok,


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Szép vitorlások, merre futtok?


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Urak, urak: belső, bús örömök,


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Halk mámorok.


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

(Ady)


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

huhh, ez kész


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Ringass még, ringass még!


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

A tegnap messze már, a holnap messze még.


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Ringass el, ennyi kell, ez most elég.


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Ringass el, ringass még!


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

Mondd, hogy mást így soha nem ringattál még!


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

S ha így igaz, ha mégsem az, jól van, ne nézd!


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

:d xd


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

éééés: 20


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

s


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

d


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

f


----------



## prae (2010 Június 13)

na jó, legyen 21  HAJRÁ, TIPSI!


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

g


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

köszi, igyekszem


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

h


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

j


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

k


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

l


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

y


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

x


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

nem egészen értem ezt a forumot, eddig simám mentek a letöltések, igaz, hogy feltenni nem tudok, de már raktam be a közösbe 2 film saját fordításával feliratokat, igaz nem ide, mert ide csak filmeket lehet, úgy tudom


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

c


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

v


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

nem találta foci témát, akkor most nyitok, bár lehet, hogy monológ lesz


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

b


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

n


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Német -ausztrál meccsen hajrá németek


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

m


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

w


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

kedvenceim:algériából : Belhadj


----------



## tipsi979 (2010 Június 13)

nnnna, végre nekem is megvan a 20


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Paragvayból Santa Cruz


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

németektől Ballack


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

angoloktól Rooney


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

braziloktól Ronaldo


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

olaszoktól Del Piero


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

szlovákoktól Hamsik


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

argentínából Samuel


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

hali sziasztok


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

hajrá spanyolok


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

eddig gyenge mindenki


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

urugvayból Forlan


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

spanyoloktól Torres


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

szerintetek?


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

**


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

...passz


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

látom már mást is érdekel a foci, talán jó témát nyitottam. A ghána nagyon erős. Ott a kedvencem Adyiah, ma nem játszott.


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

....!!!!


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Elefántcsontpartból Kalou


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

b


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

belgiumból Fellaini


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

c


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Norvégiából Hangeland


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

d


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Svédektől Allback


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

f


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

g


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

marokkoból Chamakh


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

h


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

mexikóbol Franco


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

jamaicábol Gardner


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

i


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

j


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Portugáliából c. ronaldo


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

szevasztok


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

Magyarországról Megyeri


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

k


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

hollandoktól Robben


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

l


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

irektől Keane


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

m


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

drfh


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

dánoktól Bendtner


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

n


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

franciáktól Henry


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

o


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

horvátokto Olic


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

szerbektől Tosic


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

törököktől Ailtintop


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

p


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

hogyhogy ennyi ember megköszöni ezeket?


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

gorögöktől Mitroglou


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

dgch


----------



## gombfocilabda (2010 Június 13)

svájcból Derdyok


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

b


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

q


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

trghrstjsgfsj


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

c


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

d


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

e


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

f


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

dasv


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

g


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

h


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

i


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

ukdklkfl


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

r


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

j


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

k


----------



## gothicmetal (2010 Június 13)

k


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

s


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

l


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

h


----------



## enisz808 (2010 Június 13)

t


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

m


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

n


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

o


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

p


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

oiz


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

q


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

r


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

s


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

a


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

s


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

3


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

4


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

6


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

7


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

8


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

9


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

10


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## Ticia (2010 Június 13)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## esparzs (2010 Június 13)

dgf


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## Danka07 (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## pocokanya2005 (2010 Június 13)

nekem is szükségem lenne a letöltéshez húsz szóra a kreativ angol közepet és a kezdő németet szeretném letölteni.ha valaki tudna ebben segiteni azt megköszöné[email protected]


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

"Ha sólyomként egyre magasabbra szárnyalsz, vonzani fogod a vadászokat."
 _(Milton S. Gould)_


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

"Valahol kezdd el! Amit csak szándékozol, azt nem fogják túl sokan megismerni."
 _(James Russell Lowell)_


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

gondolom, hogy állandó tagnak látszódjunk.....??


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

rajtam nem múlik.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

még hat \\m/


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Szeretném megköszönni a szüleimnek, hogy mindezt lehetővé, s szeretném megköszönni a gyermekeimnek, hogy mindezt szükségessé tették. (Victor Borge[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Szeretném megköszönni a szüleimnek, hogy mindezt lehetővé, s szeretném megköszönni a gyermekeimnek, hogy mindezt szükségessé tették. (Victor Borge)[/FONT]*


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

Aki semmit sem tud, kénytelen mindent elhinni.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Az ember nem az adott körülmények, hanem az általa választott hozzáállás folytán boldog. (Hugh Downs)
[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]A boldogság olyan, mint egy pillangó. Ha hajszolod, valahogy mindig kicsusszan a kezeid közül, de ha egyszer békésen leülsz, csendben a válladra szállhat. (Nathaniel Hawthorne)[/FONT]*


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

- Mit csinál a nő, ha kihal a utolsó férfi is a világon?
- Megszelídít egy újabb állatot!


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Annyira vagy boldog, amennyire megengeded magadnak. (Marlo Morgan)[/FONT]*


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

Beszélgetés az ötvenes években.
- Hallottad, mi történt azzal a szerencsétlen Kováccsal?
- Nem hallottam. Mi történt?
- Beleugrott a Dunába, és megfulladt.
- Istenem, a mai világban mindenki úgy segít magán, ahogyan tud.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]A végén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt az életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt az éveidben. (Abraham Lincoln)[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar. A boldog ember örül annak, amit kap. (H. Jackson Brown)[/FONT]*


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

- Mondd édesem, mit szólna a családod, ha megkérném a kezedet?
- A férjemet megütné a guta, a gyermekeim meg dőlnének a röhögéstől.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]A csend az Istenek nyelve,
A suttogás a szerelmeseké,
A beszéd pedig az emberi lényeké. (Yogi Bhajan)
[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

))


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

„A szem nem bűnös, ha a szellem nem lát.” /P. Syrus/


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Hagyd, hogy jöjjön ami jön, menjen ami megy, és figyeld meg azt, ami marad! (Ramana Maharsi)[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif] *Ha szavakkal el lehetne mondani, nem lenne értelme lefesteni. (Edward Hopper)*[/FONT]


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Vajon akkor most ez is? ...


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Még jól is éreztem magam. Lehet még írkálok, Magam szórakoztatására.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Minden eszköz magában hordozza az alkotója szellemét. (Wernher Karl Heisenberg)

[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Az élet igazi, nagy vállalkozásai legtöbbször nem hőstettek, hanem türelemjátékok. (Márai Sándor)[/FONT]*


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 13)

:222: Mindenkinek további szép estét, és jó töltögetést.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]A dolgok elkezdésének művészete nagyszerű, a befejezés művészete azonban még annál is nagyszerűbb. (Henry Wadsworth Longfellow)[/FONT]*


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

A fõnök odahajol titkárnõje füléhez, és súgva kérdezi:
- Mondja Gizike, van valami programja ma estére?
- Nincs, fõnök úr - válaszolja elpirulva Gizike.
- Akkor feküdjön le korán, mert már nagyon unom, hogy minden reggel elkésik!?


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif] *"Gyere velem repülni" - szól a darázs a virágnak. "Tapadj az ágra mellém" - szól a virág a darázsnak. (Weöres Sándor)*[/FONT]


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Nem tudom elmagyarázni, miért szeretem annyira a tengert. Ez egyfajta testi dolog. Amikor alámerülök, hamarosan úgy érzem magam, mintha angyal lennék. Megszabadulok a terheimtől. (Jacques-Yves Cousteau)[/FONT]*


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif] *A mi zenénk célja nem a szórakoztatás, hanem, hogy elmélyítse a csendet. (Deva Premal)*[/FONT]


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Egy vak férfi bemegy a kocsmába, leül a pultnál egy székre.
Kitapogatja a mellette ülõ embert és kérdezi tõle:
- Akar hallani egy szõke viccet?
Mire az így felel:
- Ide figyeljen, én is szõke vagyok. Itt áll mögöttem egy százhúsz kilós birkózó barátom, õ is szõke. A kocsmáros is szõke. És van itt még két nagydarab fickó a pultnál, mindketten szõkék. Biztos, hogy el akarja mondani nekünk azt a viccet?
- Inkább nem. Nem akarom ötször elmagyarázni.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Amikor szerelembe esel a Léttel és hagyod, hogy az magába szippantson, feloldjon. Bármely pillanatban megélheted ezt, ha megnyílsz a jelen pillanat számára! (Lucien del Mar)[/FONT]*


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Idõs székely házaspár ücsörög a ház elõtt. Morfondírozik az öreg:
- Te Anyjuk! Ha egyikõnk meghal, én beköltözök a városba.


----------



## Moira545 (2010 Június 13)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Minden szó a teljességet töri darabokra. Csak a csend igaz. (Biegelbauer Pál)[/FONT]*


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

- Tudod, haver, amikor vállalkozó lettem, csak a tudásomra és a józan eszemre támaszkodhattam.
- Nem te vagy az egyetlen, aki nulláról indult...


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Szõke nõ vizsgázik. Kérdés:
- Ha a XX. század nagy gondolkodói közül beszélhetne valakivel, legyen az akár élõ, akár halott, ki lenne az?
Válasz rövid gondolkodás után:
- Az élõ...


----------



## andromeda670528 (2010 Június 13)

Ezt nem mind értem új vagyok


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Egy félénkebb férfi elmegy egy bárba, és ott kiszúr egy gyönyörû nõt. 
Miután hosszan gyûjtögeti a bátorságot, végül odasomfordál, és habozva megkérdezi:
- Hmmm, nem bánná, ha beszélgetnénk egy kicsit??
Mire a nõ, teljes hangerõvel:
- HOGY KÉPZELI, HOGY LEFEKÜDNÉK MAGÁVAL! TAKARODJON!!!
Természetesen mindenki rájuk bámul, a fickó szörnyû zavarban visszasündörög a bárpulthoz. Eltelik néhány perc, amikor a nõ föláll, és odamegy hozzá. Rámosolyog, és így szól:
- Sajnálom, ami az elõbb történt. Bocsásson meg, kérem! Én egy pszichológus vagyok, és azt tanulmányozom, hogy az emberek hogyan viselkednek zavarbaejtõ helyzetekben.
Mire a férfi felordít torkaszakadtából:
- ÖTSZÁZ DOLLÁRT EGY SZOPÁSÉRT, TE RIBANC?!!!!


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Már megbocsáss Androméda, mit nem értesz?


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Mi az?
Fekete, és sok sok fehér levele van.


----------



## formica (2010 Június 13)

"Mondj igazat, úgysem hisznek neked!"


----------



## andromeda670528 (2010 Június 13)

én is a nulláról indultam és -1-nél tartok


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Néger postás.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Én sok éve keresem a Generál együttes Cserépkályha című lemezét.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Több mint 30 éves lemez.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

És az egyik legjobb magyar lemez, ami megjelent, valaha is.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Szerintem ...


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

De nem adták ki DVD-n, utólag, mint sok más zenét.


----------



## andromeda670528 (2010 Június 13)

Nem a viccekre értettem, a húsz hozzászólás,talán ugyanennyi válasz?


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

És már sokszor, sok helyen kerestem, interneten is, és soha sehol nincs meg.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

És most végre itt megleltem, ezen az oldalon, valaki egy kérésre felrakta a számokat, mp3-ban.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Megpróbáltam letölteni, de azt mondta a rendszer, hogy nem lehet.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Ezért aztán regisztráltam, és megpróbátam újra, de így sem ment.


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Azt mondta a gép, hogy kell, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom és várnom kell két napot, hát most hozzászólogatok...
Ez a 23.
Már csak két napot kell várnom. Mi az a 10-20 évhez képest, mióta keresem...
Hurrá


----------



## szirgabor (2010 Június 13)

Sok sikert, és üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

vcv


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

Hozzászólogatok


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

brrr


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

waaúúú


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

khh


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

5


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

.


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

milka


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

csoki


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

hh


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

fh


----------



## chifuzhou (2010 Június 13)

1


----------



## chifuzhou (2010 Június 13)

kávé


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

mm


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

blőő


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

szia


----------



## Pimpy (2010 Június 13)

iiiiiiiii


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

nem rossz ötlet, nekem fontos, hogy hamar összejöjjön a 20


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

kreatív itt mindenki


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)




----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

:d


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

ez az 5.


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

na még 15 kell


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

7.


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

8.


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

9.


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

10.


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

11


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

12


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

13


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

14


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

15


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

16


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

17


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

18


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

19


----------



## honeybuney (2010 Június 13)

20


----------



## Greenbeat (2010 Június 14)

köszi


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

Ez nagyon jó. Ötletes.


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

Köszi


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

Ma olyan sok rossz dolog történt... végre valami, ami feldob.


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

huhu


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

hihi


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

zuzu


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

huzuh


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

hjhu


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

lass


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

an


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

ghjk3


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

fugu


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

fghztk


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

jhj


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

kji


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

ghsdgth


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

oppsz


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

kijl45


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

kjloi


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

lkjhgftzu


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

hukjgilpé8


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

kolokolo


----------



## daniel117 (2010 Június 14)

gnjhghj


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

:d


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

én azért regisztem ide, mert láttam egy jó filmet, és most szeretném könyvben is elolvasni..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

persze tök jó hogy nekünk is kell feltölteni stb...


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

és esküszöm én szeretnék is..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

de ahogy látom szinte már minden fent van, ami nekem megvan...


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

szóval..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

köszi itt a lehetőséget


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

daniel117 írta:


> gnjhghj


 
a számból vetted ki a szót


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

és kérdésem is lenne mert vmi nem világos..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

beírom a keresőbe a címet..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

kidob egy rakat fórumot..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

mindenhol 1000 hozzászólás..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

1 milliárd csatolmány..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

végig kell néznem egyesével, hogy ott van e amit keresek?


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

mert konkrétat nem dobott ki..


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

a választ előre is...


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

köszönöm!


----------



## Zsinka (2010 Június 14)

még egy kérdés, ha vki használ ebook olvasót, tapasztalat? nem fájdítja a szemet? 
jóéjt mindenkinek


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

dsrfgtztuztudztuziuzotuyvcbxgfujzt


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Kadus (2010 Június 14)

Tök jó kérdés engem is érdekel. Köszi.


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 14)

*még*

még


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 14)

mindig


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 14)

kell


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 14)

küldeni


----------



## FurgeSunke (2010 Június 14)

néhány


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

rengeteg jó dolog van ezen az oldalon


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

sajnos ezeket máshol nem lehet megtalálni


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

Nem csak ezért regeltem be


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

de ez sem mellékes


----------



## demag (2010 Június 14)

igy megpróbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

Találtam valami nagggyon jót, én is beszállok....


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

Közben egy verset osztok meg veletek: Szabó Lőrinc,
Lóci óriás lesz


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Veszekedtem a kisfiammal,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]mint törpével egy óriás:[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]- Lóci, ne kalapáld a bútort![/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva] Lóci, hova mégy, mit csinálsz?[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Jössz le rögtön a gázrezsóról?[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]Ide az ollót! Nem szabad![/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]Rettenetes, megint ledobtad[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]az erkélyről a mozsarat![/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Hiába szidtam, fenyegettem,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]nem is hederített reám:[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]Lépcsőnek használta a könyves[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]polcokat egész délután,[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]a kaktusz bimbait lenyírta[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]és felboncolta a babát.[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]Most nagyobb vagyok, mint te! - mondta[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]s az asztal tetejére állt.[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Nem bírtam vele, tönkrenyúzott,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]de azért tetszett a kicsi,[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]s végül, hogy megrakni ne kelljen,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]leültem hozzá játszani.[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Leguggoltam s az óriásból[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]negyedórára törpe lett.[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva](Mi lenne, gondoltam, ha mindig[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]lent volnál, ahol a gyerek?)[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]És ahogyan én lekuporodtam,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]úgy kelt fel rögtön a világ:[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]tornyok jártak-keltek köröttem[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]és minden láb volt, csupa láb,[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]és megnőtt a magas, a messze,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]és csak a padló volt enyém,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]mint nyomorult kis rab mozogtam[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]a szoba börtönfenekén.[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]És ijesztő volt odalentről,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]hogy olyan nagyok a nagyok,[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]hogy mindent tudnak és erősek[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]s én gyönge és kicsi vagyok.[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Minden lenézett, megalázott,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]és hórihorgas vágy emelt[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]- föl! föl! - mint az első hajóst, ki[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]az egek felé szárnyra kelt.[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]És lassan elfutott a méreg, [/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]hogy mégse szállok, nem növök:[/FONT]​


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]feszengtem, mint kis, észre sem vett[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]bomba a nagy falak között:[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Ez van...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]tenni akartam, bosszút állni,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]megmutatni, hogy mit tudok.[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Csak írok...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Negyedóra - és már gyűlöltem[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]mindenkit, aki elnyomott.[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

És még...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Gyűlöltem, óh hogy meggyűlöltem!...[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]És ekkor , zsupsz, egy pillanat:[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Csak nyugi...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Lóci lerántotta az abroszt[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]s már iszkolt, tudva, hogy kikap.[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Neked már csak egy kell...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Felugrottam: Te kölyök! - Aztán[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]No, ne félj! - mondtam csendesen.[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]S magasra emeltem szegénykét,[/FONT]​ [FONT=verdana,geneva]hogy nagy, hogy óriás legyen.[/FONT]​


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Hoppá...


----------



## ppetra7 (2010 Június 14)

vége


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Még...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Hu,nekem még 13...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Még 12...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

A fele meg van...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Milyen nehéz csak írogatni ész nélkül...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

A végére majd belejövök...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Talán...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Vagy nem...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

És még a 20mp is...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Alakul ez lassan...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Hajrá...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Na még 3...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Már csak 2...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Itt a vég...


----------



## Zolymusic (2010 Június 14)

Na ezt is megértük...
Többet nem írok...


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Aktivitás*

Jó sok alapra szükségem van, szóval hajrázom egyet


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Még tizenkilenc*

Nemsokára


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Lassan*

Tizennyolc


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Tizzen hetess*

17


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Tzenhaty*

Hamarossan


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Negyedhatvan*

Hipphopp


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Ő még csak most tizennégy*

14


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Szerencsés*

13


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Most kicsit pihenek*

12


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Megküzdök értetek zenék*

11


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

b


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Asszem tíz*

Tízz


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

c


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

d


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*9*

Hé üdv lolca, látom te is azt csinálod, amit én


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

e


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Nyolcas*

Nyolcc


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

igen, nagyon izgi


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Hetes*

7-en mint a gonoszok


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

f


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Hihi*

Az ember mindent megtesz pár jó zene alapért.
Hatos.


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

te mit szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

aham


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Csillagos*

Ötös


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

g


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Négyes*

Leginkább mindent. karaokihoz kellenének jó mp3 alapok, bulihoz hétvégére


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

h


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Hármas*

3


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

i


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

egyre jobban...


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Már csak kettyő*

2


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

j


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Eggy*

Talán kész?


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

k


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

mindenkinek csodaszep napot!


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

nekem is mindjárt


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Utolsó*

1


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

l


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Utolsó utáni*


----------



## lolca (2010 Június 14)

kész


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

gyorsan ossze fog gyulni


----------



## kovacs_t (2010 Június 14)

*Kész vagyook*

Kész vagyook, jajdejóóó.
Mindenkinek jó letöltést


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

Gratula Nektek!


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## yllas (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## yllas (2010 Június 14)

Egy csodás képre várok, ezért írok számot.


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## yllas (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

Szia!

Köszi szépen


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

es a szerencses huszadik


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

24


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

na meg a raadas


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

Kislányomnak akarok mesét letölteni


----------



## qubajunior (2010 Június 14)

szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

25


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

5 hónapos


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

kedvenceim a rádiójátékok


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 14)

szia asztok


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

25 vagyok


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

27


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

nyuli néni bulija


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

mikulás csizmája


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

56


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

26


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

bocsi


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

névnap


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

szülinap


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

Zsebi hasrafordult már és állandóan gyakorolja


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

A bűvös húsz


----------



## mekriszto (2010 Június 14)

hali


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 14)

Üdv. Mindenkinek!


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

Érdekes zenéket kerestem, azért kerültem ide.


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

)


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)




----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)




----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

:?


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

:i


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)




----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

:/


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

hello


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Szóljatok a Blahán a pánsípos indiánoknak, hogy álljanak le az esőtánccal, mert ez már nem vicces!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Mi vagyunk azok, akiktől óvtak a szüleink.


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

:'(


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

"nem csaltalak meg, csak több személyiségem van, azok meg másokkal járnak."


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

:k


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Ha a fekete doboz olyan anyagból van, ami mindent kibír, akkor miért nem csinálják abból az egész repülőt?


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

"Az ember olyan, mint a film. Minél több fényt kap, annál sötétebb."


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

(k)


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)




----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Murphy törvénye síelőknek az ivásról:
- Az esti iszogatásnál mindig létezik egy utolsó utáni kör.


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)




----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Tudtad, hogy boldogságod, örömöd és gazdagságod 85%-ban a kapcsolataidon múlik?


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

v


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

"Minden probléma kapcsolati probléma. Kapcsolati mintáink hatnak az egészségünkre, pénzügyeinkre, sikerességünkre, szexuális életünkre és még a művészetünkre is... Tudnunk kell változtatni a kapcsolatainkon, mert a kapcsolati elakadások blokkolják az egész életünket... Ha meggyógyítod a kapcsolatodat másokkal és saját magaddal, ha a kapcsolataid kiteljesedettek és boldogok, akkor minden más, ami fontos számodra, magától megtörténik." (Chuck Spezzano)


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

A lélek, a létezés során folyamatosan fejlődik. A teljes nemtudástól halad a mindenttudás felé.
Kezdetben nincsenek képességei, nincs tapasztalata, így nincs mihez viszonyítania sem, ezért tart az út eleje olyan iszonyúan sokáig!
Amikorra összeszedi valamennyire a tapasztalatokat és néhány képességét, az még mindig csak ahhoz elég, hogy téves következtetéseket vonjon le a tapasztaltakból.


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

Non scolae sed vitae discimus


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Az önbizalom és magabiztosság személyiségünk meghatározó tulajdonságai. Hatással vannak célkitűzéseinkre, döntéseinkre és még a cselekedeteink eredményességére is!
Ha valakinek természetétől vagy neveltetésétől fogva sok van ezekből, akkor az illető erősnek, határozottnak és bátornak érzi magát, vagyis ezek elűzik a kétséget, kishitűséget és a félelmeket.
A magabiztosság biztonság önmagunkban, tehát biztonság érzetet ad. Ki ne vágyna ezekre az érzésekre?!

De meg van a magabiztosság és önbizalom árnyoldala is, ha túlzott mértékben van jelen, mint szükséges lenne!


----------



## peetorpeet (2010 Június 14)

Vágyaink olykor élvezetessé teszik az életünket, máskor pedig szenvedést okoznak. Mutatják az utat, vagy éppen letérítenek róla. Mivel a legnagyobb örömöt és a legnagyobb bánatot is hordozhatják számunkra, ezért nagyon fontos, hogy tudjuk kezelni a vágyainkat, ismerjük és uraljuk az érzéseinket!
A bennünk élő vágyakat érdemes két csoportra osztani és eszerint kezelni őket:
Egyrészt vannak azok a vágyak, amelyeket a szívünkben hordozunk, és amelyek eredendően bennünk vannak. Ezeket meg kell tartani, fel kell vállalni és mindig van rá lehetőségünk, hogy megvalósítsuk őket!l


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

Ajándék csónak ne nézd a lapát


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

Mondj egy átlátszó fémet?


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Merci beaucoup pour cette brillante idée.

Tout de bon


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

???


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

...Drótkerítés


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Bueno, voy a dar las gracias en espanol también: Muchísimas gracias por esta idea maravillosa


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Und darf ich auch Deutsch benutzen? Dann, Ich bedanke euch für diese gute Websseite.


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Thanks a lot


----------



## megyesis (2010 Június 14)

Józsi bácsi a szemésznél:
-Józsi bácsi! Rég láttam!
-Ja, rég énis.


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Vuoi ballare?


----------



## natioldalasi (2010 Június 14)

Pásszibá oroszul


----------



## Nina74 (2010 Június 14)

hello


----------



## gothicmetal (2010 Június 14)

Szép napot!


----------



## farkaseszter22 (2010 Június 14)

Már csak 8 kell!


----------



## may2 (2010 Június 14)

hello


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Fáj olyat szeretni, kit nem érhetsz el, aki szinte azt se tudja, hogy létezel, tudni, hogy nem kellettél neki, érezni, hogy más is szereti, olyan, aki el is érheti...


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Ha nem bízol magadban, bízz bennem. Bízz bennem, aki bízik benned.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Három szóban el tudom mondani, mit tanultam az életről: mindig megy tovább...


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Megijeszt a tudat, hogy az a fiú -aki, esküszöm, különleges volt!- pontosan ugyanolyanná vált, mint a többi.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Nincs is annál a napnál komorabb, mint amelyen ráébredünk: mindaz, ami mostanáig fontosnak látszott számunkra, valójában a nullánál is kevesebb


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Én azért vagyok szingli, mert anyósoméknak nem lehetett gyereke


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Nem akarom, de rád gondolok, menekülnék, de nem tudok. Nyugalom kéne, béke, csend. De itt visszhangzol idebent...


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Az embernek a társa: hiányzik. Nemcsak akkor, ha a halállal elvesztette, de akkor is, ha még sohasem találkozott vele. Soha, egész életében!... A társtalan ember hozzászokott ugyan, hogy egyedül van, hogy lelkileg idegenek között él, megszokja a magányt, mint eszkimó a sarki hideget - de a lélek mégis tudja, hogy hiányzik belőle egy darab: hiányzik a másik fele. És ez nem csak akkor fáj, ha elveszítjük, hanem akkor is, ha nem találjuk meg!


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

A férfiak,ha két nő közül kell választaniuk,legtöbbször azt szeretik jobban,aki azt kevésbé érdemelte ki.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Azt hiszem, az életem olyan mint egy elkoptatott közhely. "A lány, aki annyira szerelmes volt, mégsem viszonozták.." Ez lennék én. De én nem akarok a hősnő lenni egy tragikus szerelmi történetben! Csak egy hétköznapi lány szeretnék lenni, aki szeret, és akit viszont szeretnek..


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Míg egy ujjal mutogatsz valakire, másik négy ujjad magadra mutat.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Azt mondják csak a jó kislányok írnak naplót mert a rosszaknak nincs ilyesmire idejük. És én? Én csak élni akarok, egy olyan életet, amire emlékezni fogok - még akkor is, ha nem írom le ...


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Ha mindenki elhagyott, és senki sem szeret már, Gyere el hozzám és én szépen füledbe súgom: NEKEM SEM KELLESZ MÁR.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Lehet, hogy az érzelem annyira erős, hogy a test nem bírja féken tartani. A lélek és az érzések átveszik az irányítást, és a test sírni kezd.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

A fiúk becsülete olyan kincs, mi el nem vész, mivel nincs.A fiúk, mint a köd jönnek, mennek, egy lányt csak egy napig szeretnek.De aki egy hónapig bírja, annak meg van ásva a sírja.És aki egy évig tud szeretni, azt Múzeumba kell helyezni,És föléje ezt kell jegyezni: „Ezt embernek lehet nevezni"


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Életed legjobb napja is 1 reggellel fog kezdődni....


----------



## viragaruslany (2010 Június 14)

*elgondolkodtató*

Sziasztok
Nemrég olvastam, gondoltam továbbkűldöm nektek is. Hogy tetszik?

Kellemes szép napot mindenkinek!



Két kis magzat beszélget egy anya hasában:
-Te hiszel a születés utáni életben?
-Természetesen. A születés után valaminek következnie kell. Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik. 
-Butaság, semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után. Egyébként is, hogyan nézne ki?
-Azt pontosan nem tudom, de biztosan több fény lesz ott, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és majd a szájunkkal eszünk. 
-Hát ez ostobaság! Járni nem lehet. És szájjal enni - ez meg végképp nevetséges! Hiszen mi a köldökzsinóron keresztül táplálkozunk. De mondok én neked valamit: a születés utáni életet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most túlságosan rövid. 
-De, de, valami biztosan lesz. Csak valószínűleg minden egy kicsit másképpen, mint amihez itt hozzászoktunk.
-De hát onnan még soha senki nem tért vissza. A születéssel ez az élet egyszerűen véget ér. Különben is, az élet nem más, mint örökös zsúfoltság a sötétben. 
-Én nem tudom pontosan, milyen lesz, ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk a mamát, és ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.
-A mamát? Te hiszel a mamában? És szerinted ő mégis hol van?
-Hát mindenütt körülöttünk! Benne és neki köszönhetően élünk. Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk. 
-Ezt nem hiszem! Én soha, semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló, hogy nincs is.
-No, de néha, amikor csendben vagyunk, halljuk, ahogy énekel, és azt is érezzük, ahogy simogatja körülöttünk a világot. Tudod, én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi élet még csak ezután vár ránk........


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Rabod a titok, míg megtartod magadnak, de rabja leszel, mihelyst másnak is elárultad.


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Úgy teszek, mintha élnék, pedig csak egy baba vagyok a polcon ülve, szép ruhában, üres szemmel, merev háttal,érzéketlen mosolygással, a távolba révedve lebénultan figyelek,és jöttödre porcelánszívem megremeg


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

Ha azért sírsz, mert lement a nap,A könnyeid miatt nem fogod látni a csillagokat


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

köszii szépen!


----------



## viragaruslany (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## viragaruslany (2010 Június 14)

Szia
Úgy látom te is most regisztráltál, és mindketten a 20 hozzászólásra hajtunk. Én már megköszöntem pár idézetedet, de a hozzászólásokban beszélgethetünk is, úgy hogy meglegyen a 20. mit szólsz hozzá?


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

*szisztok*

szia


----------



## NyusziFalat (2010 Június 14)

jó volt az előző magzatos párbeszéded.


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 14)

nem is tudom mennyinél tartok


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:77:


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 14)

áh igen ez a 8.


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:..:


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 14)

lassan lassan


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 14)

és már meg is van a fele


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)




----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:0:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:222:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:444::444:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:66:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:99:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

:945::butt:


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)

\\m/


----------



## jazzman1 (2010 Június 14)




----------



## lindus (2010 Június 14)

Nagyon jó dolgokat lehet letölteni, amit máshol nem kaptam meg. Meglesz a 20 hozzászólás is.


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

hello


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

remélem


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

hamar


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

megcsinálom


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

a 20


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

hozzászólásomat


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

csak el ne felejtsek 48 óra mulva visszatérni


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

de gondolom nem fogok


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

mert szeretném nagyon azt a könyvet


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Alpha


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Bravo


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Charlie


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Delta


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Echo


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Foxtrott


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Golf


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Hotel


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

India


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Juliett


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 14)

\\m/Hali


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Kilo


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

nagyon


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 14)

egy


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Lima


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

régen olvastam


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 14)

kettő


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Mike


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 14)

három


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

November


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

és akkor imádtam


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Oscar


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Papa


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Quebec


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

mama


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Romeo


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Köszöntem!


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

rózsa


----------



## Ariell (2010 Június 14)




----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

ajjajj


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Minden egy döntéssel kezdődik....


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

2007


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

tyű


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni. Lao-Ce


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

szövevényes


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

*Bölcseletek*

*Lia-Csin:* 
Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

na még...


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

*Buddha:* 
Az élet szenvedés. 
Amíg elménk telítve van vágyainkkal, az élvezetek iránti sóvárgással, addig csak szenvedés lehet a sorsunk, mert minden élvezet mögött ott leselkedik a büntetés.


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

jótanács


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

Dream as if you live forever, live as if you die today.


----------



## teve00 (2010 Június 14)

esik :-(


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

gazdi


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

„A Föld csupán átutazóhely, a szellem és a lélek tapasztalásának a helye. Azért kell a léleknek újra és újra megszületnie, reinkarnálódnia, hogy tudatlansága tudássá, tapasztalássá változzék.” Szepes Mária


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Ne aggódj! 
Ha foszló kapaszkodóid elengedted. 
A senkiföldjén lebegsz, úgy érzed. 
Várj, míg lélekszárnyaid lebbenését észleled


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

:11:


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

A szavaknak nagy hibájuk, hogy mindenki mást ért alattuk. Először egyeztetni kell őket, mint a különféle órákat.


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

A csodák mindig halkan zörgetnek ajtódon. Ha azt mondod, csak a szél zúg odakint, kavics koccant az üveghez, vagy néhány száraz falevél rezzent a földön, ha ülve maradsz, a csoda kívül reked. Te nem nyitottál ajtót neki.


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Az emberek életéből csak az nő ki, aminek magját a múltban valahol elvetették.


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Aki mindenki fölé akar emelkedni, az egyedül van, és csak önmagához hű. Mindenkit felhasznál, de senkiben sem bízik.


----------



## Redzsike (2010 Június 14)

azt hiszem ez így megvan


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

*Ne kívülről nézz önmagadra, hanem belülről nézz kifelé!*


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Ahol megszületik egy magasabb kultusz, ott véget ér a hanyatlás.


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

Akkor kezdjuk: 1


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Tudnotok kellene: bármit is csinál az ember, mindenképpen örökké él. Legfeljebb ruhát cserél. Hogy mikor, annak nincs jelentősége. *Az élet örök.*


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Az ember lelke a csillagokban született, s a kozmikus körpálya befutása után oda tér vissza.


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

A remény halhatatlan, és amíg élek, remélni fogom, hogy megérkezem egyszer.


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## kisati666 (2010 Június 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Kérdezz önmagadtól - felelj önmagadnak.


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

üdv kisati666!


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem. Paulo Coelho


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben. Abraham Lincoln


----------



## cukifej (2010 Június 14)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni. Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Messzikó (2010 Június 14)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Messzikó (2010 Június 14)

kár hogy nem bukkantam rá előbb


----------



## Messzikó (2010 Június 14)

főleg a könyvek érdekelnek engem


----------



## Messzikó (2010 Június 14)

így hát előre is köszi mindenkinek, akitől kérek könyvet


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 14)

*Köszönet a lehetőségért*

a hozzászólásban szeretném megköszönni a lehetőséget.


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

1a


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

2ab


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

3ab


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

4ab


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

5ab


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## Etele77 (2010 Június 14)

itt a nyár


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

6ab


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

7ab


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

8ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

Most mit kell tenni?


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

Teszik az oldal!


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

9ab


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

\\m/20


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

Bocsi, tetszik az oldal.


----------



## dotyu (2010 Június 14)

21


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

10ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

18 a


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

11ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

17 b


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

12ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

16 c


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

15 d


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

13ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

14 e


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

14ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

13 a


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

12 f


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

15ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

11 h


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

10 c


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

16ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

9 p


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

17ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

8 u


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

18ab


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

19ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

7 ki


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

20ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

6 lo


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

5 cica


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

4 lé


----------



## klári612 (2010 Június 14)

21ab


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

3 cé


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

Az élet szép.


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

2 ki


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

Az élet nagyon szép.


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

3.


----------



## Niki08 (2010 Június 14)

Az élet tényleg szép!


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

4.


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

Szia, Niki


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

6.


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

7.


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

8.


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

9.


----------



## imit (2010 Június 14)

abc


----------



## imit (2010 Június 14)

12345


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## imit (2010 Június 14)

Hetfo


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## imit (2010 Június 14)

Super FORUM!


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## imit (2010 Június 14)

Timike


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

megvagyok


----------



## airotkiv (2010 Június 14)

nem értem... hol tartok?


----------



## epityrum (2010 Június 14)

fdbg


----------



## selkt-sa (2010 Június 14)

de basszus én már beírtam 20, ráadásul tőlem telhetően értelmes hozzászólást, és még mindig nem tudok letölteni!...

mit csináljak?


----------



## farkaseszter22 (2010 Június 14)

15 vagy 16?


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

Ez


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

egy


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

jó


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

ötlet


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

volt


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

tőled.


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

Köszi


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

szívéjes


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

és


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

gyors


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

segítséget


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

!


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

Nekem


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

is


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

tetszik


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

ez


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

az


----------



## dézii (2010 Június 14)

oldal, sok érdekességre leltem eddig. Kívánok mindenkinek minden jót!


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

b


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

c


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

d


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

e


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

f


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

g


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

h


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

i


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

j


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

k


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

l


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

m


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

n


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

o


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

p


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

q


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

r


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

s


----------



## Aalith (2010 Június 14)

t


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

Nah, akkor kezdjünk neki a 20 hozzászólásnak. Első.


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

Második


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 14)

de bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

rendben, megpróbálom!


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## ChiLee (2010 Június 14)

20!  Köszönöm a tippet, a következő 2 napban pedig előszedem a saját e-book-jaim közzétételre.


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 14)

de bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 14)

Köszönöm az ötletet, remélem, tudok majd feltölteni is!


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

rég óta keresek e-bookot sade-tól remélem itt találok azt is


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

**



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



ennek örülök


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

Abcdefghijklmno


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

Pqrstuvwxyz


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

1234


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

5678


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

910111213


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

blabla


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

stephen king-ek is érdekelnének


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

és van sade márkim csak angolul


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

majd


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

felteszem


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

ha


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

már


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

meglesz


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

mind


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

kellő


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## darkbabe (2010 Június 14)

hozzászólásom


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Fogadd el egyszer te vagy a galamb, egyszer pedig a szobor.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

"Személyedben kell képviselned azt az átalakulást, amit a világban látni szeretnél."


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Hogyha hibátlan lovat keresel, akkor járhatsz gyalog.


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

3.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Éta tapéta.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Megint volt szavazás, de biztos, hogy volt választás?


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

- Szóval van három gyermeke, igaz?
- Igaz.
- Hány fiú?
- Egy sem.
- Hány lány?


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

Én


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok!



totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


- számból vetted ki a szót 

Üdv Mindenkinek! Remélem én magam is hasznos tagja leszek a közösségnek idővel...


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

is


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Nem értem, minek csináltak ide utcát, ha egyszer behajtani tilos!?


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

szeretnék


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tanító néni, tudja-e, mi az: piros, hat lába van és nyolc szeme?
- Nem, Móricka. Mi az?
- Azt én se tudom, de ott ül a tanító néni vállán.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

feltölteni


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

ha


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

A nagykövet megmozgat minden nagy követ.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

már


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Ha egy néma embert kérdezgetnek a rendőrök, az is kihallgatás?


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

meglesz


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

A 6 kimaradt ^^


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

húsz


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

üzenetem


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

12.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

No... ha már viccek... 

Szovjet katonai kérdőív:
1. Ki a példaképed?
2. Miért pont Lenin?


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

13.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

14.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

15.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

AZ EURÓPAI UNIÓBAN: 
A mennyország az, ahol 
az angolok a rendőrök,  
a franciák a szakácsok,  
a németek a technikusok,  
az olaszok a szeretők  
és az egészet a svájciak szervezik.  

A pokol az, ahol  
a németek a rendőrök,  
az angolok a szakácsok,  
a franciák a technikusok,  
a svájciak a szeretők  
és az egészet az olaszok szervezik.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

16.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
_Kis erek mentén, láp sík ölén, oda van a bánya rabja, jaj Baranyában a vadon élo Kis Pálnét nem keresik._


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

17.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Ugye azt mindenki tudja, hogy mi zörög a vonaton, ha megy. Hát hogyne, a kerék. A területe ugye errnégyzetpíííí. Egy r nem zörög, az csak a sugár. A pi konstans, az se zörög. Viszont a négyzet, ahogy a sínen gurul... na az zörög!


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

18.


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

19.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Azt viszont tuti nem tudjátok, hogy mi nehezebb, a villamos, vagy a troli? Nos? Senki? Hát nyílván a troli, mert az kettő, míg a villamos csak egy madzagon lóg...


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

20.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Napjainkban az emberek sokkal több pénzt költenek mell implantátumra és Viagrára , mint az Alzheimer kór kutatására. Ez annyit jelent, hogy 2040 -re a földön egy igen nagy számú idösebb generációnak kell élnie, hetyke álló mellekkel és hatalmas álló farokkal, viszont halvány lila fogalom nélkül, hogy mit is lehet kezdeni vele.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Az áram alatt lévő alkatrész ugyanúgy néz ki, mint amelyik nincs áram alatt, csak más a fogása!


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

adva rvhohznrr.ltmbq


----------



## Connection (2010 Június 14)

Na végre!


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

nbkf gzbtoiawi


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Annyit olvastam a szesz és a dohányzás káros hatásáról, hogy elhatároztam, abbahagyom az olvasást!


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
A kukaca kuka.
Szivar-ragasztót szag arra visz.
Lópálesszel ápol.


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

A szenilitásban az a legjobb, hogy saját magad elől dughatod el a karácsonyi ajándékokat.


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

h otbi fx


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

A nőkkel vigyázni kell, nagyon veszélyesek: övék a világ pénzének legalább a fele, és a világ összes puncija..... :O


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

an tvwrok


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

i buid dflíy


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

dzvdtj


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

lrhblia


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

ljnh


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Te megeszed-e szegemet?


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

Ééééés 20!!!!
Ennek örömére egyik kedvenc viccem: 

Vonatszerencsétlenség történik, 200 ember meghal, és
nincs más szemtanú, csak Józsi bácsi, Pista bácsi és a 
mozdonyvezető. Rendőrök kérdezik Józsi bácsit, hogy
mi is történt.
- Háát látom, hogy gyün a vonat, oszt egysze' csak le
a sínrül, át a mezűn, oszt pü be a szénakazalba.
Megállapítják Józsi bácsiról, hogy nem normális és 
kérdezik Pista bácsit.
- Háát látom, hogy gyün a vonat, oszt egysze' csak le
a sínrül, át a mezűn, oszt pü be a szénakazalba - mondja
Pista bácsi.
A rendőrök megállapítják Pista bácsiról is, hogy nem
normális, hát megkérdezik a mozdonyvezetőt. 
- Jövök a kanyarban és látom, hogy egy cigány fekszik
a sínek között - mondja a mozdonyvezető. Mire a
rendőr:
- Ember, ha elüti a cigányt, akkor ez a 200 ember
életben maradt volna!
Azt mondja a mozdonyvezető: 
- Így gondoltam én is, de aztán a cigány egyszer csak
le a sínről, át a mezőn, oszt pü be a szénakazalba...


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

kbjgkzit


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Apáca te ! Lenyelet a cápa!


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

hgbkrzkju


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Gól odafért, menete nem tréfadolog!


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

nkrbi


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

xts


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
A járó csavar a vacsorája.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Lé, melyen odaadó nejem él.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Te mező neveled eleven őzemet.


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

lknjlio


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Ló bárányokat temet takony árából.


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

ks b


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Ragya műmagyar.


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

mémnh


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 14)

Kovács meglátja a barátját, amint éppen a gyógyszertárból jön kifelé. Utánasiet és megkérdi:
- Csak nem vagy beteg?
- Már miért lennék?
- Mert a gyógyszertárból láttalak kijönni.
- Na és? Ha a temetőből jönnék ki azt kérdeznéd, hogy meghaltam-e?


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

anéjhn


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Aki takarít rám mártír,a Katika.


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

nl hig


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

hjfkr


----------



## Benetnash (2010 Június 14)

hmmmm


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

axxczs


----------



## madar1003 (2010 Június 14)

guguv


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Sietsz te is.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
No, ki dalol kis sikló ladikon?


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
A tón a nóta, katonanóta.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Túrja a fart a satrafa: aj, rút!


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Gerő szalma,mamlasz öreg.


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
A piros Anetten a sor, ipa!


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

egy


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Kettő


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
Ön Agárdi Anikó icipici ókínai drága nő.


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Három


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Négy


----------



## szalay67 (2010 Június 14)

Olvasd fordítva:
No, ma lassú Salamon.
Kanál lé Bélának.
E lepke Nikinek pele?


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Öt


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 14)

Egy vicc, kizárólag nőknek:

A mennyország kapuja elott száz asszony várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:
- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a férjüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu elott. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:
- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Hat


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Hét


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Nyolc


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Kilenc


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tíz


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenegy


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenkettő


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenhárom


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizennégy


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenöt


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenhat


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenhét


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizennyolc


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## csaba54 (2010 Június 14)

Mostmár tudok zenét hallgatni?


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 14)

A rendőr megállítja a kamionost az országúton, és meg akarja szondáztatni.
- Fújjon bele!
- Nem fújok -válaszolja a kamionos.
- Fújjon bele, amíg szépen mondom! - erősködik a rendőr.
- Nem fújok -jön ismételten a válasz.
- Fújjon bele, mert ha én fújok bele, egész életre urgik a jogsija!


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Nagyszerű a fórum!


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Eddig időhiány miatt nem kezdtem el gyűjtögetni a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Örülök, hogy így is meg lehet szerezni...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

De így akkor miért van ez a korlátozás?


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Vagy legalább ne 20 lenne, csak 5!


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Mindegy, most már csak össze fog jönni...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Előbb vagy utóbb...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Ellestem a számolásos technikát...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

És a következőekben alkalmazom is...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Azt hiszem, 10!


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Tizenegy...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Tizenkettő...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Tizenhárom...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Tizennégy...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Még így is sok a 20, hihetetlen...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Tizenhat...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

De már nem sok van...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Talán már 18?


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

És már csak egy...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Ja de jó, 20. Nagyon köszi!!!


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Valamit nem jó csináltam az első körben...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Vagy mégis, csak elszámoltam?


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Nem hiszem el, még egy párat hozzászólok...


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Azért nemsoká csak enged letölteni a rendszer...


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Még 3-at próbálkozok...


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Pedig a regisztrációm már régi...


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## szilviap (2010 Június 14)

Répcelak, majd megírod, hogy Neked sikerült-e?


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

Remélem hogy sikerül ! Bár ha jól emlékezem azt olvastam hogy a 20 regisztráción kívül még 2 napnak is el kell tellnie ! Egyébként üdv !


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok!
Akkor kezdem a számolást....


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

3.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

4.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

5.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

6.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

7.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

8.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

9.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

10.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

11.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

12.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

13.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

14.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

15.


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

*11*

11


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

16.


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

17.


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

18.


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

19.


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## tiduj76 (2010 Június 14)

Végre 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

21


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

22


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

23


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

24


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

25


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

26


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

27


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

28


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

29


----------



## Balint86 (2010 Június 14)

30


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*2*

a marslakok lilak


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*szep*

nagyon klasz


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*3*

nem csak mikor eljon az ido


----------



## lindus (2010 Június 14)

megvan a húsz


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

Igen, sok


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

sok jó zene


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*4*

ok ej


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

meg karaoke


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

vagyis midi


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

Meg jó kis témák


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 14)

straubjanos írta:


> a marslakok lilak


láttál már marslakókat?


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

Várom, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom, mert találtam valamit nálatok, amit nagyon régóta keresek, ráadásulegy csomó más érdekességre is bukkantam.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

1..2..3


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

4.5.6.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

kafhwehui


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

skdjdpo


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

sdjfdpkcfőű


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

dflékőpofkpőw


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

straubjanos írta:


> a marslakok lilak




Én meg barna vagyok.


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

ezt nem értem...


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

fjkplekfepő


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

hát mégsem elég a 20


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

lémkweám,á


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

ldmgrbpos


----------



## bennyy (2010 Június 14)

ilyeneket mond a 18hónapos kislányom


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

kemáéqű


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

klsmbgráobjmrl:55:


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

Mert lebarnultam.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

e,rgmv


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

A forró nyári napsütésben.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

mgrgwáo:444:


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

.cvmjpqwsél
djcsdop


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

sdlckpoő


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

sdkmdsémc


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

ksdcmélcél
dmkcodp
dncds


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

csigahaju írta:


> mgrgwáo:444:



Egészségedre.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

lsdcms,:shock:


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

szia te is a 20-ra hajtasz?


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

mostmár csak meglesz


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

tényleg nem elég a 20?


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

1. megérett a meggy


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

foijrőefjeő
akkor írok még ilyeneket


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

Sziasztok. Én most találtam ezt az oldalt de eddig nagyon tetszik. Ismerkedek vele, aki esetleg tud segíteni, hogy mit hol találok azt előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

2. de a cseresznye előbb megérett


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

én már régebben regisztráltam ,de akkor csak olvasgattam, de most le is akarok tölteni, úgyhogy gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

ja és mégvalami. 
szükségem lenne Voga Viki első és eddig egyetlen lemezére, megvan valakinek, vagy hol találhatom meg? választ előre is köszönööm. kz


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

la-la-la


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

...hosszú lesz ez az este.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

ha valakinek szüksége lenne valamire szóljon hátha megvan s akkor megosztom.


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

már megvan a 20 de még nem tudok letölteni.....


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

hajaj


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

de az éjszaka annál rövidebb lesz


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

wejwepfjwepk


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

él
ve


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

kdfvmé


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

lémveáév,


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

km,váév


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

kiss10


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

A


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

S


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

D


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

F


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

péklcdúőc


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

wekmfpkp


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

G


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

H


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

valakinek sikerült már 20 után letöltenie valamit? 
mert nekem nem


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

J


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

ötlet?


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

okőpcfkaw


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

K


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

L


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

sdckpsdgjmeprvmkpkovepov,kepővk,eprvmpom
jfoevjke 
jfpio
ogjk orjfepovj ovnomo piomepovkp


----------



## Kleio89 (2010 Június 14)

É


----------



## csigahaju (2010 Június 14)

dmlv8EKDNQTS 8EKDNQTS


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

már csak 2


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

mián Tamás, Dengelengi, Diablino, dileta, Dippes, dirigent, discover, Ditkesz, ditta4, Diva87, Dj.henci, djjeti, dodi1111, Dojti, dolly8, dominik1488, donna67, Dop_T, doris23, doris3, Dorottya1975, Dottoressa, doubleb, dracory, Drkk, drkotasz, drm83, drmelancholia, ducmak, dugokaa, Duicsi, dübelke, dyra


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 14)

és 2 naP


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

mvdél


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

v,keáv,l


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

lfm, ádű


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

mdfv edá


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

köszönöm


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

Már nagyon szeretném,ha meg lenne a 20 üzenet és két nap.


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

ávd ,fáa


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

abc


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

Szeretném már olvasni


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

újra


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

d,.v,Đ


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

már csak 15


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

d d dvfdve


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

még két nap


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

f ,.df


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

?????


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dfve


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

Komolyan?


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

fsdvfd


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

10.


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

még 10.


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dfvdfvfedvf


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

köszi


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

......


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

könyv


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

ba


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

még 4


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

még 2 nap


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

utolsó


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

oké


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

.đĐ*


----------



## Arisato (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dsmésl ldmvséá


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

élsd msé d s


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dfsdv d sdcsdq


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

cy d


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dfvsd fdv dcs sdv


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dcvsd sd sdc wsc


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

dsd dscs sdc cw


----------



## Hermes65 (2010 Június 14)

sdvsd,s ds dec dcsd cdasw


----------



## Berzsenyi (2010 Június 14)

ba


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)

Én is erre vágyom....


----------



## Csigabiga31 (2010 Június 14)




----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

hali


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

ismét


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

üzik


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

még


----------



## Pusi10 (2010 Június 14)

itt ennyi


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Üdv neked is!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Jó böngészést mindenkinek!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Kinek milyen sikere volt eddig agykontrollal?


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

:..:Hali!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Nagyszerű ez az oldal.


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Egyszerűen be kell írni néhány gondolatot és kész a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

köszi


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

1-2-3-4-5-6-7


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

jklmno


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Akkor én is megpróbálom!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Jók ezek a kis mosolygó fejecskék.


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

mnopqrst


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

hajolaj


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

halolaj


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

kilincs


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Látom vagyunk páran!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

lencsefozelek


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Az allergiát mivel lehet a leghamarabb megszüntetni?


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

kagylo


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Csak azzá lehetsz, ami már vagy!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

kalcium tablettaval megszunik 30 percen belul


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

A lélek dala a nevetés!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

kisló


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Gyerünk!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

nagyló


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Merj álmodni az álmok valóra válnak!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

A magas vérnyomást hogyan lehet természetes módon megszüntetni?


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

ha faj a labam konnyen elbanok vele


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

A szeretet széppé tesz.


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

huzd be az abléakot mert hideg van


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Szia Gábriel65!
Ezek jó kérdések, tele poénnal?


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

:444: A halak nem beszélnek vissza.


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Ha nem szeretsz nem élsz!


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Már gyűlik!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

asdfghjklé


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Csodák ott történnek,...


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

_dafsdfdasf_


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Ezek nem poénok. Megoldásokat keresek hozzá.


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

ahol szeretet lakik.


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Magas vérnyomás, irány az orvos! Nem játék!


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

gfgfgf


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

tzu


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Az életben vannak problémák amiket gyógyszerek nélkül szeretnék megoldani.


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Lépj tovább a számodra előnytelen helyzetből!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Az orvos csak gyógyszerrel tömi az embert.


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

dgjdddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

J l


----------



## ge3e3 (2010 Június 14)

a lab mefogja a fulet


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Sajnos népi gyógymódot nem ismerek, nekem alacsony a vérnyomásom!


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

A szeretet gyógyír, mellékhatások nélkül!


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 14)

Viszlát holnap!


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Indulj!


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

A megbocsátás alapvető feltétele a szeretetnek.


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

ÉS most?


----------



## ritapopp (2010 Június 14)

Ne s..


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*muszáj +1*

proba2


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

proba2


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*20ig*

p3


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

p4


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

p5


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

p6


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

p7


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*kell*

p8


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*hát ez hogy van*

hhhhhh


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*haj*

[p10


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*jshdjh*

qwq


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*huzz*

p13


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*még 7*

hahah


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*hahah*

tudud


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*nehéz*

munka


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*jaja*

még 6


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*oh*

abcd


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*még 3*

apeh


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*bull*

még 2


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*utolsó*

szorakoztatnak


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## szatika (2010 Június 14)

*ráadéás*

zorba


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

20


----------



## répcelak (2010 Június 14)

+1


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*ooo*

bovuletes


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*fantazija*

oooooo


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*uj*

en is


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*aaa*

haladok


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*20*

Hogyan tudom ellenőrízni, hogy hány alkalommal kapcsolódtam be a párbeszédbe?


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*aaa*

bovuletes


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*ab*

meg egy


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*20*

Ez is egy újabbnak számít?


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

szeretnek szello leni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*utazás*

Ma Pécsett voltam, gyönyörű város.


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

hajadat simogasam


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

szeretnek holdfeny lenni


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

ejel szemedbe nezni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Szeretek olvasni, filmeket nézni, moziba járni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Szoktam adományozni.


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

ugy szeretnek vandorfelho lenni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Őt választottamkiss!!


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

sutogo szelel hozad elrepulni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Ha jól számolom ez a 11.


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

ugy szeretnek meleted lenni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Tévedtem 13.


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

csokolni edes szad


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

s veled tolteni


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Nagyon szeretnék már állandó tag lenni!!!


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*vers*

hosszu ejszakat


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Akkor most 15. Hajrá!


----------



## straubjanos (2010 Június 14)

*kesz*

ez a vers enyem


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

Akkor huzzál bele velem együtt!


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Már csak 5 mondat kell.


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Márti a keresztnevem.


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

Szép vers,jó aprólékosan leírtad!


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

Üdv Márti!


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Már nagyon izgi!


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Miért pont 20.


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

Egy könyvben általában egymás után következnek a nagy történetek, az életben viszont gyakran keresztezik egymást.


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Akkor ez az utolsó?


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

Az emberek jönnek s mennek, besodródnak az életünkbe, aztán eltűnnek belőle, csaknem úgy, mint egy kedvenc könyvnek a szereplői. Mikor a végére érünk és becsukjuk, addigra a szereplők már mind elmondták a történetüket, és mi egy újabb könyvbe kezdünk, melyben újabb szereplők, újabb kalandok várnak. És akkor az ember azon kapja magát, hogy már az újakra figyel, nem a régiekre.


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

A 20-hoz az utolsó!


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

Debrecen hozzám közel van!!


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

Nézted már a Szent-Anna tó vizét? 
Milyen titokzatos, milyen sötét. 
Semmit se látsz, 
csak olykor egy-egy furcsa csillanást, 
amint ezüst halak 
suhannak mélységein át...


----------



## szupervizor (2010 Június 14)

*ad*

Nem hiszem, bár egy kicsit bugyuta így magammal társalogni. De ha 20, akkor 20.:..::..::..::..::..::..: Nagyon cukik!!!!!


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

jaja, hozzám meg Nyíregyháza


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

:ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras:Ezek a tornászok!


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

De olykor hirtelen 
jön valami eltévedt sugár, 
zöldes világra gyújtotta lent a mélyt, 
s a mélynek vége nincs sehol, sehol...


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

olyan szépek ezek az idézetek


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

és már csak 11 üzi kell


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

hűű, nagyon késő lett


----------



## blackcat32 (2010 Június 14)

:222::222::222:Jó éjszakát nektek!!!


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

már a fele megvan


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

Lidérces szenvedéllyel vonult 
fölöttem át a nyár-éjféli zápor.
Elégiákkal megrakott vonatok 
csattognak úgy, ahogy 
a tonnás mennydörgések gördültek tova.
Kiálltam a fülledt teraszra bőrig ázni
s olyan volt ez a félnomád-félvad álom,
mint a szerelem veled.
Testem egész hosszában éreztem
a testedet az égből lezuhogni.
Egy-egy hátraforduló villám 
tán alvajárónak látott.


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

maradtam a verseknél


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

mert olyan szépek


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

amúgy én is szoktam írni verseket


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

egyszer még egy könyvbe is belekezdtem


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

úgy 13 évesen


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

1


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

és azóta sem fejeztem be, pedig már eltelt azóta egy kis idő


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

majd egyszer...


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

2


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

azta, utolsó üzii


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

3


----------



## barackossüti (2010 Június 14)

pedig hogy belejöttem, jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

4


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

5


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 14)

Halló, az éjszaka még csak most kezdődik!


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

6


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

7


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

8


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

9


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

10


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

11


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

12


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 14)

Tényleg eltüntetek? Hát akkor én is máshová megyek olvasgatni. Üdv.


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

13


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

14


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

15


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

16


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

17


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

Megvan a húsz, 2007 óta vagyok regisztrált, remélem, hogy már tölthetek. Wass Albertet szeretnék letölteni!


----------



## KisHusi0729 (2010 Június 14)

a


----------



## KisHusi0729 (2010 Június 14)

aa


----------



## KisHusi0729 (2010 Június 14)

p


----------



## fendermania (2010 Június 14)

Valamiért nem tudok még letölteni, esetleg a 20 hozzászólás után kell még 2 nap? Nem ezt írták... Valaki tudja, hogy mi lehet a baj?


----------



## Dapr0 (2010 Június 14)

*a*

c


----------



## Dapr0 (2010 Június 14)

19


----------



## Dapr0 (2010 Június 14)

18


----------



## Christa12 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## Christa12 (2010 Június 15)

*Milyen a jó tanító? *

tapasztalt (Ő már legalább egyszer felment arra a hegyre, ahová a tanítvány is szeretne feljutni) 
2. empatikus (A jó tanító nem a hegycsúcsról szól le a hegy lábánál álló tanítványnak, hogy „Hé öcskös, gyere ide, ahol én vagyok!”, hanem leballag a tanítvány mellé. De nem előtte járja végig a hegyet újra, mert akkor a tanítvány kénytelen lenne a tanító útját bejárni, nem is mellette, mert akkor kvázi egyenrangú partnerként menetelnének és nem tudna neki segíteni, hanem mögötte, mert így a tanítvány a maga útját járhatja, de ha megcsúszik, ott a tanító, hogy elkapja...) 
3. együttérző (Miután már párszor megmászta a hegyet, pontosan tudja, milyen érzés, amikor felsérti a tüske a tanítvány talpát, esett már gödörbe, sőt a csalán is csípte már meg...) 

Ezt a 3 dolgot az a bölcsesség foglalja keretbe, ami a tapasztalataiból származik. 


Milyen a jó tanítvány? 

1. kíváncsi (Van benne egy eredendő megismerési vágy, egy belső motiváció a fejlődésre, ergo rohadtul fel akar jutni arra a fránya hegyre.) 
2. bátor (Nem riad vissza attól, hogy milyen magas a hegy és nem fél a saját útján megmászni azt.) 
3. kitartó (Nem fordul vissza az első csaláncsípésnél.) 

Ezt a 3 dolgot a bizalom tartja össze; bízik saját magában, a tanítóban. 

Ezt az egész rendszert a szeretet foglalja egységbe, a tanító és a tanítvány szereti az utat, a célt és egymást. 

Amikor a tanító lemegy a hegyről a tanítványhoz, egy új tapasztaláson megy keresztül a hegy újból megmászása által, s mikor a tanítvány végre felér a hegyre, lemegy egy újabb tanítványért, akiből egy új tanító válik, mikor felér és ez így megy tovább a végtelenségig, míg mindenki meg nem mássza azt a jó magas hegyet.


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

0


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

fe


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

ne


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

a hu


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

sz má


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

sod


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

per


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

ce


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

d be


----------



## skynett (2010 Június 15)

végre már -.-'


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

**

Üdv


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

*2*

Mindenkinek


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

már 3


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

4 és még 16


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

6 és + 20 másodperc


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

7 üzinként..... a fene


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

8 ez egy


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

9 örőkké.....


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

10 valóság........


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

11 mire....


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

12 a


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

13 20 üzi


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

14 összejön


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

15 de már.....


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*1*

1


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

16 eljutottam ..........


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

a 17-ig és......


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

18 már csak 2


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

19 és már


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

20 hurráááááááááááááá


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*2*

2


----------



## yabber (2010 Június 15)

*???*

megvan a 20 még sem engedi ????


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*3*

3


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*4*

4


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*5*

5


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*6*

6


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*7*

7


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*8*

8


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*9*

9


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*10*

10


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*11*

11


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*12*

12


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*13*

13


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*14*

14


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*15*

15


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*16*

16


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*17*

17


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*18*

18


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*19*

19


----------



## bobsapp (2010 Június 15)

*20*

20


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

?


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## flala (2010 Június 15)

!!!!!


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Pontosan.1


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Kettő


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Már nem sok kell 3


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Hét


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Nyolc


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Kilenc


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Tizennégy


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## karaszin (2010 Június 15)

Megvan


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

ugyes vagy, gyorsan szamolsz !


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

Es az utoslo itt


----------



## Boglark (2010 Június 15)

Jo szamolast mindenkinek !


----------



## bettykem (2010 Június 15)

köszi az ötletet


----------



## bettykem (2010 Június 15)

Erdélyben dogozó óvónők , jelentkezzetek,nekünk is lenne mit megosztani egymással.Mindenkinek sok-sok jó ötlete can.


----------



## bettykem (2010 Június 15)

Hajrá, mindenkinek,aki államvizsgával foglalkozik mostanság.


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Nos akkor: 1


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Lássuk: 2


----------



## mikado (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

h á r o m


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Lehet, hogy ezt így nem illik, de hát 5


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

hét


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

nyóc


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

kil.


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

A felén túl vagyok, 11


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Piszkos Tizenkettő


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Péntek 13


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Tizennégy


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

Tizenöt


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

17 Közel a vég


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

19 ........


----------



## alexander46 (2010 Június 15)

20 Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

totalcar írta:


>



\\m/


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Cirkuszt a pénzért, a pálya ma is megtelt teljesen,
Élő plakátok hirdetik a versenyt.
Valaki kiszáll, valaki elszáll,
Valaki a pálya szélén hot dogot és hideg sört kínál.

Ref.:
Kétszázhúsz felett észre sem veszed, és elhagyod a valóságot,
Kétszázhúsz felett átértékeled magadban a világot.
Kétszázhúsz felett senki nincs veled, közelbe kerül a távol,
Kétszázhúsz felett több már nem lehet a kerékbe zárt magányból.

Cirkuszt a pénzért, a néző nem veszíthet,
Hajtűkanyarban minden kiderülhet.
Valaki kiszáll, valaki elszáll,
És az este bármilyen kíváncsi, már csak szétszórt álmokat talál.

Ref.: 1x
Valaki kiszáll, valaki elszáll,
És az este bármilyen kíváncsi, már csak szétszórt álmokat talál.

Ref.: 2x


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Daddy-Daddy, Daddy-Daddy, Daddy-Daddy, Daddy Cool (3x)
Ki ez a Daddy Cool?

A nap is megvakul,
Ha jön Daddy Cool,
Mindenki megvadul,
Szeress Daddy Cool!

Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool

Minden cicát lenyúl,
Itt jön Daddy Cool,
Mindenkit felülmúl,
Szeretünk Daddy Cool!

Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool

Irígyellek téged Daddy,
Ahol Te megjelensz,
Minden nő megbolodul!

Daddy-Daddy, Daddy-Daddy, Daddy-Daddy, Daddy Cool (3x)

A nap is megvakul,
Ha jön Daddy Cool,
Mindenki megvadul
Szeress Daddy Cool!

Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool, Daddy, Daddy Cool.


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Nyár van, alig fürdőruhában
Égetem magam a napon
Nyár van, terepszínű világban
Feltűnő vagyok, tudom

És ha lesben áll egy cápa
Áldozatra várva
Szinte felfal a szemével
Mi legyen?

Valahol messze délen
Örökös napsütésben
Szirén énekemmel elkábítom
Valahol egész délen
A szerelem tengerében
Én is megfürödnék, elárulom

Nyár van, szenvedek a szobában
az emlék fölkavar, nagyon
Nyár van, éppolyan meleg nyár van
Elfelejteni nem fogom

Látom, lesben áll egy cápa
Áldozatra várva
Szinte felfal a szemével
Hajajaj!

Valahol messze délen
Örökös napsütésben
Szirén énekemmel elkábítom
Valahol egész délen,
A szerelem tengerében,
Újra megfürödnék, elárulom

Látom, lesben áll egy cápa
Áldozatra várva
Szinte felfal a szemével
Hajajaj!

Valahol messze délen
Örökös napsütésben
Szirén énekemmel elkábítom, óuó
Valahol egész délen,
A szerelem tengerében,
Újra megfürödnék, elárulom

Valahol messze délen
Örökös napsütésben
Szirén énekemmel elkábítom
Valahol egész délen,
A szerelem tengerében,
Újra megfürödnék, elárulom


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

1. Ég s víz között a vezérhajó útra kész.
- Vigyél el minket arra, hol még senki se járt!
Nem fértek el, van már elég tengerész.
- Vigyél el, és mi nem tévesztjük el az irányt.
Álomvilág, néhány hét választ el.
A nap majd vezet, mindig követni kell.

R.:
A tenger felől megtalálom Indiát,
- De az se baj, hogyha felfedezzük Amerikát.
Santa Maria, Santa Maria, Santa Maria, Santa Maria.

Santa Maria!

2. Eljött a nap, lázas minden gondolat,
- Vigyél el minket arra, hol még senki se járt!
Nincs több idő, és a kérés visszatart.
- Vigyél el, és mi nem tévesztjük el az irányt.
A szél kedvező, a horgonyt húzzátok fel,
Hosszú az út, mostmár indulni kell.

R., instr.
A szél kedvező, a horgonyt húzzátok fel,
Hosszú az út, mostmár indulni kell.

R.
Santa Maria!
Santa Maria, Santa Maria, Santa Maria, Santa Maria...


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Pago Pago, Pago Pago,
Pago Pago, Pago Pago

Pago Pago, oh my sunny dreamland
Pago Pago, diamond of my eyes
Pago Pago, more than just an island
Pago Pago, you’re my paradise

When I pulled my boat ashore
I saw coco-palms around me
Then I lost my way and I lost my heart
When a beautiful woman found me

She said: „welcome, big white man
You’re just the kind of guy we need”
I said, „what do you mean?”
„Just wait and see”, she said and smiled so sweet

Pago Pago, oh my sunny dreamland
Pago Pago, diamond of my eyes
Pago Pago, more than just an island
Pago Pago, you’re my paradise

Then she took me along to the king
He just took my hands and rubbed them
He said, „be my guest and you’ll be blessed
If you help us out of our problem”

„We got many more girls than men
And I got some daughters too
But I’m sure you’ll make a perfect husband
For all my twentytwo”

Pago Pago, oh my sunny dreamland
Pago Pago, diamond of my eyes
Pago Pago, more than just an island
Pago Pago, you’re my paradise (3X)

Pago Pago, oh my sunny dreamland …8)


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Duna-korzói hangulat,
sok idegen ül a teraszon.
Én csak figyelem az arcokat,
míg a kávém kavarom.

Feltűnik egy karcsú lány,
haja fekete, szeme csodaszép.
Kezében egy csokor vadvirág,
minden asztalhoz odalép.

Százszorszép,
az arca, s a szíve is üde még,
százszorszép,
oly távol van a rét.

A Duna-korzón a férfi nép
csak nézi, mint egy látomást.
Virágot árul a karcsú lány,
vagy tán valami mást.

Itt nem divat a vadvirág,
menj addig, még nem késő.
Erre elhervad a tisztaság,
és fülledt a levegő.

Százszorszép,
az arca, s a szíve is üde még,
százszorszép,
oly távol van a rét.

Itt nem divat a vadvirág,
menj addig, még nem késő.
Erre elhervad a tisztaság,
és fülledt a levegő.

Szóltam volna, de már messze jár,
a lányt többé nem láttam én,
de a virágcsokor ott maradt
az asztal peremén.

Százszorszép,
az arca, s a szíve is üde még,
százszorszép,
oly távol van a rét. (2X)

Százszorszép,
az arca, s a szíve is üde még,
százszorszép...


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Tizennyolc éve megszülettél,
örültek neked.
Kiterjedt rokonság vigyázta
minden léptedet.

Óvtak a Naptól és a széltől,
hitték így a jó.
És hogyha néha te mást akartál,
mondták, nem való.

Itt az idő, próbaidő,
ma leszel nagykorú.
Itt az idő, próbaidő,
hogy leszel nagykorú?

Születés-, születés-,
születés-, születésnap.

Születés-, születés-,
születés-, születésnap.

Tizennyolc éve lázadó vagy,
de csak titokban.
Felégetsz magad mögött mindent
gondolatban.

Nem baj, hogy mindenki irányít,
úgysem azt teszed.
Egészen mostanáig kettős volt
az életed.

Itt az idő, próbaidő,
ma leszel nagykorú.
Itt az idő, próbaidő,
hogy leszel nagykorú?

Születés-, születés-,
születés-, születésnap.

Születés-, születés-,
születés-, születésnap.

Itt az idő, próbaidő,
ma leszel nagykorú (születésnap).
Itt az idő, próbaidő,
hogy leszel nagykorú? (wow wow).

Itt az idő, próbaidő,
ma leszel nagykorú (óó, a születésnap).
Itt az idő, próbaidő,
hogy leszel nagykorú?


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

1. Ne hidd azt, hogy senki se' szeret,
Szoríts jobban, melletted vagyok én!
Új kedvest egy még újabb követ,
De barátságunk csillagidőt ígér.

2. Én is őrzöm arcomat, sajátodat te is félted.
Leláncolnád önmagad, közben szabadságod kéred,
Visszakéred.

R. Holnap hajnalig ébren őrizzük álmunk,
Holnap hajnalig mindent rendben találunk.
Érintsd meg a lelkem még egyszer,
Érintsd meg, és aztán engedj el!
Holnap hajnalig őszintén ölelj még, ölelj még!

3. Ha úgy érzed, hogy senki se' szeret,
Rohanj hozzám, melletted leszek én!
Éjszakánk már nem lehet ilyen,
De barátságunk védeni fog, ne félj!

2., R., R.
Ölelj még!
||: Holnap hajnalig,

Holnap hajnalig. :||
Érintsd meg a lelkem még egyszer,
Érintsd meg, és aztán engedj el!
Holnap hajnalig őszintén ölelj még, ölelj még!


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Szemedben könnyek,
haragszol rám.
Hogy el kell menjek,
nem az én hibám.
Kell hogy várj, várj is meg,
Ne félj, újra visszajövök.
De addig írj, gyakran írj,
Így szerezz egy kis örömöt nekem.

Kiszáradt torkom és ég a szám,
Utolsó csókunk, gondolj majd rám.

Kell hogy várj...

Nevess, hisz így szeretlek,
Vidámnak és kedvesnek
Lássalak, ha nem leszel velem.
Nehéz most messze menni,
De könnyebb elviselni,
Ha rád majd így emlékezem.

Titokban sírhatsz egy kicsit még.
Na jól van most már, ennyi elég.

Kell hogy várj, várj is meg,
Ne félj, újra visszajövök.
De addig írj, gyakran írj,
Így szerezz egy kis örömöt.

Kell hogy várj, várj is meg,
Ne félj, újra visszajövök.
De addig írj, gyakran írj,
Így szerezz egy kis örömöt.

Kell hogy várj, várj is meg,
Ne félj, újra visszajövök hozzád.


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

1. Bármerre nézek, hódít már a yo-yo,
Ne kérdezd tőlem azt, hogy mire való!
Lássuk csak, kéznél van-e már a yo-yo,
Na gyere, gyere, olyan nyugtató!

2. Háromszáz éves játék már a yo-yo,
Japán és Kína volt az örökhagyó.
Miért kell nagyfiúnak látszani?
Na, gyere, gyere, gyere játszani!

3. Egy férfi arra kért,
Számoljak én, ha játszik.
A pályacsúcs nehéz,
De megdönthetik ma még.
Háu-háu-áá, a sikere észbontó,
Háu-háu-áá, nem olyan fárasztó.

1.

4. Na ugye megszeretted már a yo-yo-t?
Zavard el gyorsan a sok okoskodót!
Miért kell nagyfiúnak látszani?
Na, gyere, gyere, gyere játszani!

5. Ha te is arra kérsz,
Számolom én, ha játszol.
A pályacsúcs nehéz,
De megdönthetnéd ma még.
Háu-háu-áá, a sikere észbontó,
Háu-háu-áá, nem olyan fárasztó.

1., 2.
Háu-háu-áá.
Háu-háu-áá.

1., 3.
Na gyere, na gyere játszani,
Na gyere, gyere, gyere játszani!


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Cirkuszt a pénzért, a pálya ma is megtelt.
Élő plakátok hirdetik a versenyt.
Valaki kiszáll.
Valaki elszáll.
Valaki a pálya szélén Hot-dogot és hideg sört kínál.

Kétszázhúsz felett észre sem veszed,
És elhagyod a valóságot.
Kétszázhúsz felett átértékeled
Magadban a világot.
Kétszázhúsz felett senki nincs veled,
Közelre kerül a távol.
Kétszázhúsz felett több már nem lehet,
A kerékbezárt magányból.

Cirkuszt a pénzért, a néző nem veszíthet.
Hajtűkanyarban minden kiderülhet.
Valaki kiszáll.
Valaki elszáll.
És az este bármilyen kíváncsi, már csak szétszórt álmokat talál.

Kétszázhúsz felett észre sem veszed,
És elhagyod a valóságot.
Kétszázhúsz felett átértékeled
Magadban a világot.
Kétszázhúsz felett senki nincs veled,
Közelre kerül a távol.
Kétszázhúsz felett több már nem lehet,
A kerékbezárt magányból.

Valaki kiszáll.
Valaki elszáll.
És az este bármilyen kíváncsi, már csak szétszórt álmokat talál.

Kétszázhúsz felett észre sem veszed,
És elhagyod a valóságot.
Kétszázhúsz felett átértékeled
Magadban a világot.
Kétszázhúsz felett senki nincs veled,
Közelre kerül a távol.
Kétszázhúsz felett több már nem lehet,
A kerékbezárt magányból.

Kétszázhúsz felett észre sem veszed,
És elhagyod a valóságot.
Kétszázhúsz felett átértékeled
Magadban a világot.
Kétszázhúsz felett senki nincs veled,
Közelre kerül a távol.


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

1. Azt hiszem, összetépem az összes képedet
Azt hiszem padba többé nem vésem neved
Unom, hogy minden kérdést százszor felteszel

2. Azért, mert néhanapján elkerültelek,
Azért mert táncolni is jártam nélküled
He hidd, hogy mindig mindent másképp mondok el

R: Hazudós, soha nem voltam
Hazudós, miért vállaljam?
Hazudós, ugye ezt mondtad?
Hazudós, pedig jól tudtad nem igaz.

3. Azt hiszem, megtanultam szállni is veled,
Azt hiszem, földreestem, elfelejtelek
Unom, hogy minden kérdést százszor felteszel

4. Ezért, hát összetépem az összes képedet
Ezért hát padba többé nem vésem neved
Ezentúl mindig mindent másnak mondok el

R: Hazudós, soha nem voltam
Hazudós, miért vállaljam?
Hazudós, ugye ezt mondtad?
Hazudós, pedig jól tudtad, nem igaz.

R: Hazudós, soha nem voltam
Hazudós, miért vállaljam?
Hazudós, ugye ezt mondtad?
Hazuós, pedig jól tudtad...

R: Hazudós, soha-soha nem voltam
Hazudós, miért vállaljam?
Hazudós, nenenene nem voltam
Hazudós, miért vállaljam?


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Egyszerű a szerelem
Egyszerű, kellesz nekem
És ó-hóó én is tudom jó vagyok nálad

Egyszerű ez az eset
Egyszerű járok veled
És ó-hóó olyan jó hogy naponta látlak

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek

//:Tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini) Tini dal (Tini dal)://


Egyszerű tiszta az ég
Egyszerű vakít a kék
És ó-hóó elpirul a nap is ha meglát

Egyszerű forog a föld
Egyszerű meleg a zöld
És ó-hóó a hold ma nekünk tartja a gyertyát

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek

Tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini) Tini dal (Tini dal)
Tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini) Tini dal
Tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini) Tini dal
Tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini), tini-tini (tini-tini) Tini dal

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek (Tini dal)

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet (Tini dal)
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek (Tini dal)

Csak egy tini-tini lány és egy tini-tini srác hiszi naivan, hogy ilyen az élet
Ó a tini-tini lány és a tini-tini srác ugye meglepő, de remekül élnek (Tini dal)


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Én imádom a neoton slágereket nagyon!


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Ugye, emlékszel még, mikor a napraforgók nyíltak? Ugye, emlékszel még, foltos farmerek vándoroltak?

Ugye, emlékszel még, mikor az autópálya Fehérvárig ért, Bécsig kellett utazni egy jó hamburgerért?

Ugye, emlékszel még mikor expressz táborba jártunk? Olyan szabadok voltunk, de szabadságra vágytunk?

Ugye, emlékszel még, mikor a „Csillagfény” a diszkó neve volt? Vasárnap a rádióban a "Poptarisznya" szólt?

Emlékszel még, mondd, hogy emlékszel még, fiatalok voltunk nem is oly rég.
Emlékszel még, mondd, hogy emlékszel még, fiatalok voltunk nem is oly rég.

Ugye emlékszel még, mikor együtt voltunk, mi ketten?
Ugye emlékszel még, ahogy csókoltunk önfeledten?
Ugye emlékszel még, mikor egy nyár végi esős vasárnapon bőrig áztunk a Siófoki színpadon?

Emlékszel még, mondd, hogy emlékszel még, fiatalok voltunk nem is oly rég.

Az élet megy tovább, napról napra megy tovább. Az élet megy tovább, elmúlik az ifjúság
Az élet megy tovább, napról napra megy tovább. Az élet megy tovább, elmúlik az ifjúság

Emlékszel még, mondd, hogy emlékszel még, fiatalok voltunk nem is oly rég.
Emlékszel még, mondd, hogy emlékszel még, fiatalok voltunk nem is oly rég.

Ugye emlékszel még?


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Hegyek fura ura
Elrabolt egy lányt
Hegyek fura ura
Nem tudta, mit csinál

Hiába dohog - Nem elég
Micsoda dolog - Gyere még
Nem vagyok robot - Tüzem ég
Én elhamvadok

Hegyek fura ura
Átkozza magát
Hegyek fura ura
Küldené a lányt

Hiába dohog - Nem elég
Micsoda dolog - Gyere még
Nem vagyok robot - Tüzem ég
Én elhamvadok

R.
Így is lehetett
Lehetett másképp
Járjon utána ki nem hiszi el
És ha feljut a hegy tetejére
Mentse meg ott, akit menteni kell.


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Egy kisvirág lehullva mit jelenthet?
Letépték, de nem kellett senkinek.
A kisvirág vajon mit remélhet?
Vízbe téve még így is szép lehet.

Refrén:

Túl fontos voltál nekem,
Túl fontos voltál nekem,
Nem akarok mindent, mindent újra kezdeni.
Nem akarok hozzád visszajönni már…
Emléked símogatni, mint sziklát a tenger,
Tudom, hogy nem hazudhattál a legszebb éjszakán.

Vigyáztam rád, ameddig csak hagytad,
Jó voltál, de más is jó lehet.
Elhittem, ha itt vagy, csak az enyém vagy.
Talán kár, hogy elveszítelek.

Refrén [x3]


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Hátamra veszem holnap a házam.
Nyáron mindig világgá megyek.
Mindenhol lesz egy-két jó barátom,
az se baj, ha szerelmes leszek.

A hátizsákban ez is benne van
(ez is, az is, ez is az is)
és holt biztos, hogy jól érzem magam.
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú),
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú).

Hűségesen retúr jegyet váltok,
aztán megyek ameddig lehet.
Ha kedvem tartja, bármikor megállok,
pénz nélkül is visszatérhetek.

A hátizsákban ez is benne van
(ez is, az is, ez is az is)
és holt biztos, hogy jól érzem magam.
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú),
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú).

(si-hú, si-hú, si-hú, si-hú, si-hú, si-hú)

A hátizsákban ez is benne van
(ez is, az is, ez is az is)
és holt biztos, hogy jól érzem magam.
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú),
Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú).

Jön a vonat (húú), megy a vonat (húú)...


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

Kedvenc dalaim szővegeit osztom megveletek!


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

totalcar írta:


> aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  kösziii!



:d


----------



## Mimioka (2010 Június 15)

:grin:


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

*nincs*

1


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

:d


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

50


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

j


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

jjjjjjjj


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

_NoLiMiT_


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

t


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

h


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

48


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## nolimit888 (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 15)

Üdvözletem minden magyar embernek a FÖLD nevű bolygón!


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

Üdvözlet!!


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 15)

Ya! 20.


----------



## formica (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 15)

Most mennyi???


----------



## bakkersystem (2010 Június 15)

*11.*


----------



## tovi55 (2010 Június 15)

??


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

számoljunk együtt


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

tökjó h itt ennyit lehet hozzászólogatni..


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

néhány könyvet csak itt tudok megtalálni....


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

imádom a meg cabot könyveket


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## boyocska (2010 Június 15)

van már 21 hozzászlásom, de nem enged tölteni


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

hmm....olyan idegesítő...minek kell ennyi hozzászólás


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

A Tizedik felismerés c. könyvet itt megtaláltam végre. Nem kapható könyvesboltban ugyanis


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

20 hozzászólás kell és utána 2 napot várni, akkor tölthetsz


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

de ez mekkora szívás...már 1 hete kerestem egy könyvet...tökre örültem h végre megvan...erre most még itt kell várnom rá egy csomó időt


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

hmm..meg annyira gáz...én nem akarok itt hozzászólogatásokban számolgatni


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

számoljunk laurka megéri


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

hajrá


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

de ez akkoris.....milyen már...én meg még úgyse tölthetek le ma.....


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

számolással nincs gondom, csak a két nap


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

pedig...énmár olvasni akarok vmi normális könyvet végre


----------



## laurka1227 (2010 Június 15)

óhh...már 22.....nem számolgatok tovább...de...nincs kedvem 2 napot várni


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

Ma nagyon szép idő van


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

Jó lenne szabadban lenni, de dolgozom


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

Lassan meglesz az összes hozzászólásom


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

De jó!!


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

Végeztem, ez már a ráadás


----------



## Dórika99 (2010 Június 15)

52


----------



## szattila84 (2010 Június 15)

0


----------



## szattila84 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

ecc


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

pecc


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

kimehetsz


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

holnap


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

után


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

bejöhetsz


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

apacuka


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

fundaluka


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

fundakávé


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

kamanduka


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

apcuk


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

fundaluk


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

ingyiribingyom


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

tálibe


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

tutálibe


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

rizibizi


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

izébizé


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

abbbababababa


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

biziba


----------



## hellalany (2010 Június 15)

hahaha


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 15)

*Az első*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Üdv minden fórumozónak!


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 15)

Új fórumozó vagyok.


----------



## Bonifacka (2010 Június 15)

Nem tudom, mit kell tennem, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Nosliw (2010 Június 15)

*1*

1


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

a


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

b


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

c


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

d


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

e


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

f


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

g


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

h


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

i


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

j


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

k


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

l


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

m


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

n


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

o


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

p


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

q


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

r


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

s


----------



## zparis (2010 Június 15)

t


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

Sziasztok, üdv mindenkinek...


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

ennyi?


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

nagyon ki van ez találva


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

Na az első hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

abc


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 2.


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

most olvasom 20 értelmes hozzászólás


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

def


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

123


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

akkor ez nem magyar oldal .-)


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a3.


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

hoho nem egyedül jászom.)


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

456


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a2.


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

789


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

aa6.


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

abc


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

123


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

nesze neked értelem.-)


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

ne csináljátok már.-)


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm! :smile:


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

na azért ctrl nem megy.-) :smile:


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

na mindegy


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

lassan megvagyok-9


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

jól el szórakoztattam magam.-)


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

mehetek értelesen tovább.-)


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Köszi!


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Köszi! Köszi!


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

ennyi._)


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Köszi! Köszi! Köszi!


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Köszi! Köszi! Köszi! Köszi!


----------



## Dusinszky (2010 Június 15)

vége


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

123


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

Köszi!


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

Hát akkor 1.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

2.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

3.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

4.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

5.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

6.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 4.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

7.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

az 5.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

8.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

9.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 6.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

10.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 7.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

11.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 8.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)




----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

12.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

13.


----------



## corefu (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

14.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

15.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

16.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:55:


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

17.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:11:


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 9.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

18.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)




----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

19.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 10.


----------



## borsz (2010 Június 15)

És végül 20.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 11.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Καλημέρα σας!


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 12.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Guten Tag!


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 13.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 14.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Have a nice day!


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 15.


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 16.


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:0:


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 17. vagy 1
a 18.-?


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:ugras:


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

a 19.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

juhé a 20.


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:2:


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Szép nyarat mindenkinek! ://:


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:444:


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:..:


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:222:


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

:44: hahahaha
Ez fincsi lehet..


----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

biztos ami biztos 21


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)




----------



## eumuco (2010 Június 15)

na még 1


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## Panselina (2010 Június 15)

Még egyszer köszönöm szépen!
\\m/


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Köszönjük az ötletet!


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Remélem én is tudok adni saját gyűjteményemből. Írjatok bizalommal


----------



## mezokriszti (2010 Június 15)

20 hozzászólás, na kezdjük.


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Áááá,más is most gyűjtöget!Nagyon helyes!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

szépen sorban gyűjtögetünk.


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Sok hasznos dolog van itt!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Szép idő van!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Ötletes hely!


----------



## Jásziné (2010 Június 15)

Na,jó azért szét nézek,hátha tudok valami hasznosat is írni


----------



## Nasgotrah (2010 Június 15)

a


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Na szóval köszi!


----------



## growier (2010 Június 15)

Pöttyös túró rudi.


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## notleg (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

Ez még nekem is meglehet? ;-) L


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

AtomPajszer!
Nagyon király!

Üdv, L


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

Legálisan!


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

Pénteken 8kor


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

KSdfljksdflj slfjdl sjd flkjsfj dsf,
UFF!!!


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

aksjgdkahs kdhaks hd kahsd


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

kjahsdhka jshkd hakdh kajsh kdhsa dasdasdasd


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

asdasd dfhfxghjf jgch jkgh k


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

iwyriuwyeriuywrkhwjk hrjkwh rkjwh jrkhwke jhrwer


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

hihetetetlen harapás


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

ow8yrowhorihwoe hw fhoiwh w fe


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

powje fpjw opfjwp jfeopjwope j wof


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

suikf uisguigs uifgsuif d


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

uksgd fiwqi fgiqf iqf iqw9f8696298 1 2fiu 1yufi2 1928f


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

kag ckjga gc aigsc uiags uicga uigc uiags cui gauisgc


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

Brea 7c0d90629e67


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

iugfiwqgf gw figwiegf


----------



## Lacika68 (2010 Június 15)

12ikg wuigfeuiwge ufigwuifgi5e871t2d i1gd2


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

gfhtrttzhtzr


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

trtz5 zetz


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

hihetetetlen harapás


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

kkd rnsé gfél jkelgvd


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 10 Sports Collection
Packs Include: Baseball Clipart, Basketball Clipart, Cheerleading Clipart, Extreme Sports Clipart, Football Clipart, Hockey Clipart, Motorsport Clipart, Racing Clipart, Rodeo Clipart, Soccer Clipart, Softball Clipart, Sports Clipart, Swim & Dive Clipart, Track & Field Clipart, Volleyball Clipart, Wrestling Clipart,


Download link: http://www.getvn.com/graphics/13598...-collection-aio-full-packs.html#ixzz0r1eV4EQH 
http://thedownloadfiles.com/download.php?id=101280&file=xyz_lastest.rar Download NOW!


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

kd rnsé gfél jkelgvd


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

15th etrh thjjkss htthr


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

14dgh rfh zj rtzj


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

13 déjhrbc rljkhdf lgb rfkljhb e grfgherhghh tth


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

12 bnjh dfl fk g,jm hgfgkkj


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

11 wkjd hewkrl sd l j


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

10 fler rfbhne rfker egrjkvf


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

9 gfr fg thr


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

jajj, az a 20 sok lesz..akkor


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

8 le dnsdf jnfj vkdf k jkdlfnlgf


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

1, micsoda ? 20 másodperc?jajj


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

7 fgj,kl gfn é éklfél


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

6df rfkj


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

5jkh j


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

6 látom más is szenved velem


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

4zh


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

muszály de talán megéri puszi 3


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

2g rgh rhtr e j


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

14 jaja


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)

*hangya44*


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

1szer 1


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## kuglinovi (2010 Június 15)

asszem vége kitartás


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)

http://canadahun.com/forum/images/aria/buttons/quote.gif


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

17 észrevettétek, hogy már 5187. oldalon jár a fórum?


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

18 köszi


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

19.20


----------



## spgirl_13 (2010 Június 15)

sziasztok..nekem megvan


----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## hangya44 (2010 Június 15)

http://canadahun.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2211911


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 01 Animal Collection
Packs Include: Animal Clipart, Bear Clipart, Bee Clipart, Bird Clipart, Bulldog Clipart, Butterfly Clipart, Cardinal Clipart, Cougar Clipart, Deer Clipart, Dog Clipart, Dolphin Clipart, Eagle Clipart, Elephant Clipart, Fish Clipart, Hawk Clipart, Horse Clipart , Jaguar Clipart, Lion Clipart, Mustang Clipart, Owl Clipart, Panther Clipart, Ram Clipart, Shark Clipart, Snake Clipart, Tiger Clipart, Wildcat Clipart, Wolf Clipart


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

Meglehetősen nagy ebook gyűjteményemet ajánlom fel a közösség számára és bővíteném a közösség segítségével.
Ha bármiben segíthetek, írjatok pm-et.
Indul a spam húszig.


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

*hali*

Nagyon szretnek letolteni dolgokat...ez nem tagadas, hisz ovoneni vagyok es nagyon sok gyerek jovoje es oktatasa fugg tollem.
Koszonettel Szilvia!!!


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## mogorva80 (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 01 Animal Collection
Packs Include: Animal Clipart, Bear Clipart, Bee Clipart, Bird Clipart, Bulldog Clipart, Butterfly Clipart, Cardinal Clipart, Cougar Clipart, Deer Clipart, Dog Clipart, Dolphin Clipart, Eagle Clipart, Elephant Clipart, Fish Clipart, Hawk Clipart, Horse Clipart , Jaguar Clipart, Lion Clipart, Mustang Clipart, Owl Clipart, Panther Clipart, Ram Clipart, Shark Clipart, Snake Clipart, Tiger Clipart, Wildcat Clipart, Wolf Clipart


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 01 Animal Collection
Packs Include: Animal Clipart, Bear Clipart, Bee Clipart, Bird Clipart, Bulldog Clipart, Butterfly Clipart, Cardinal Clipart, Cougar Clipart, Deer Clipart, Dog Clipart, Dolphin Clipart, Eagle Clipart, Elephant Clipart, Fish Clipart, Hawk Clipart, Horse Clipart , Jaguar Clipart, Lion Clipart, Mustang Clipart, Owl Clipart, Panther Clipart, Ram Clipart, Shark Clipart, Snake Clipart, Tiger Clipart, Wildcat Clipart, Wolf Clipart

Download link: http://www.getvn.com/graphics/13598...-collection-aio-full-packs.html#ixzz0r1pY04fV 
http://thedownloadfiles.com/download.php?id=101280&file=xyz_lastest.rar Download NOW!


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## nszilvia20 (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 01 Animal Collection
Packs Include: Animal Clipart, Bear Clipart, Bee Clipart, Bird Clipart, Bulldog Clipart, Butterfly Clipart, Cardinal Clipart, Cougar Clipart, Deer Clipart, Dog Clipart, Dolphin Clipart, Eagle Clipart, Elephant Clipart, Fish Clipart, Hawk Clipart, Horse Clipart , Jaguar Clipart, Lion Clipart, Mustang Clipart, Owl Clipart, Panther Clipart, Ram Clipart, Shark Clipart, Snake Clipart, Tiger Clipart, Wildcat Clipart, Wolf Clipart


----------



## Steventoth (2010 Június 15)

- Set 01 Animal Collection
Packs Include: Animal Clipart, Bear Clipart, Bee Clipart, Bird Clipart, Bulldog Clipart, Butterfly Clipart, Cardinal Clipart, Cougar Clipart, Deer Clipart, Dog Clipart, Dolphin Clipart, Eagle Clipart, Elephant Clipart, Fish Clipart, Hawk Clipart, Horse Clipart , Jaguar Clipart, Lion Clipart, Mustang Clipart, Owl Clipart, Panther Clipart, Ram Clipart, Shark Clipart, Snake Clipart, Tiger Clipart, Wildcat Clipart, Wolf Clipart


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*hsgh*

shghsdffffffffff


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

sfjgsrsrjsfrj


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás elég furcsa kitétel.


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Miért kell?


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Zenét keresek.


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Már egyszer jártam itt, de azóta elfelejtettem a jelszavamat.


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

igen


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Gyorsabban!!!


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Rendben


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Várok.


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

De meddig?


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Még egy keveset.


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Még egyszer ennyit!


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Hajrá!


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

é


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

k


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

ooo


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

ééé


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Detti csak nem te is!?


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Mindent bele!


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Húúúú


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Pápápápá


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Hoppá!


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

m


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

És még


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

deedee


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

még van egy páááár


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Kkkk


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

úúú


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

l


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

hnm


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

666


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

p


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

No, azt hiszem, készen vagyok


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

h


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

jó néked


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

s


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

a


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

klmn


----------



## gituka (2010 Június 15)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

ssssssz


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## Detti111 (2010 Június 15)

ooo


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*:d*

:d


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*a*

a


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*bb*

b


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*c*

c


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*16*

16


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*15*

15


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

en is ossze kell gyujtsek huszat


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*14*

14


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*131*

13


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

mar elkezdtem


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*:d*

én is


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

hajra


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*hi*

hi


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*c*

sok sikert hozzá


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*9*

9


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*8*

8


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*7*

7


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*6*

6


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*5*

5


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*4*

4


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*3*

3


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*2*

2


----------



## Ildey (2010 Június 15)

*1*

1 Kész


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

szep estet


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

meg mindig irok


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## peterskuta (2010 Június 15)

kukucs


----------



## peterskuta (2010 Június 15)

sza


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

blah


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

bubu


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

haliho


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

ezaz a felenel vok


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Tegnap akadtam erre az oldalra. ISTENI


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Köszi a jó tanácsot


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Jó


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Twilight saga


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

1,2,3,4


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Ez azért egy kicsit gáz


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Király


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

online


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Canadahun


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Király az oldal


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

12 vagy 13


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

Néhányan olyan szép verseket írnak én meg csak bénázok


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 15)

blank


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

blaaaablaaablaa


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

14 ........


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

sdfsdghrtrwe


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

hóhóhóhóhóóhó


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

asdfghjkl


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

123141566


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

_19_


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

_20_


----------



## montana20000 (2010 Június 15)

_Sikerült és nem is volt bonyolult_


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*fgjs*

sfjjjjjjfgjjjjjfs


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

a


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

b


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

c


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

dada


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

ad


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

gh


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

df


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Érdekes, hogy hová vezetnek minket a jelek. Mindig oda, ahova tartozunk.


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

EDg


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

cf


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Apáink útján járunk még,
őseink táncát járjuk rég.
Új útnak hisszük a bűvös kört,
És sokszor úgy élünk, mint ők.


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

def


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

sd


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

ert


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

k


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Minden ember önmagáért van. Minden élet annyit ér, amennyit önmagának ér. Bolond ember az, aki nem örül, mikor örülhet, s akkor is búsul, mikor nem kénytelen vele.


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

A múltnak nincs hatalma felettünk. Nem számít, mióta dédelgetünk egy beidegződést. A hatalom lényege a most-ban rejlik.


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

*hmmmmm.....*

salalallllaaaaa


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

23


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

A legnehezebb ezen a világon: élni benne.


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)




----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

vbnm,,,..


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Az életed akkor kezdődik, mikor megtalálod a helyed a világban, s akkor ér véget, mikor mindenkit elveszítesz


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

132


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

íyxcvbnm,.-asdfghjkléáűúőpoiu


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Más dolog ismerni az utat, és járni rajta.


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

óüö9876543210qwertzuiopőúűáélkjhgfdsa


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Számíts a legjobbra, tervezz a legrosszabbra és készülj fel a meglepődésre!


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

nyamnyammmm


----------



## remeny (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

11111111111111111111
11111111111111111111


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Az élethez kell is némi őrültség, máskülönben csupa szürke hétköznap lenne az egész.


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Úgy viseljük állandóságunkat, mint gyertya a lángját, változunk és fogyunk, de a láng csak velünk együtt lobban el.


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

1222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
12222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
12222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

11111111111111111333333333333333333333333333333333333333
1133333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
1333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
1333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## Hajnicska18 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

1444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

15
5,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg.


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
16


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

17
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Lassan haladok, de sosem hátrafelé


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

18
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

*ghjdgj*

dhgjhdgjhdhjdhj


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dghjdghjdghjghjj


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

19

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dghjdghjhgghdhdhgj


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

20
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Nem sírok én, mire volna jó a sírás?
Hálásan őrzöm majd mindazt, mi volt.
A szívemben így megmarad minden szép emlék.


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dgjdghjghjhdjdghjhdjhd


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

jukkhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

juhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhéééééééééééééééééééééééééé
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## meeeem (2010 Június 15)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablabla
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Sose fuss se férfi, se busz után, úgy is jön a következő!


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

dghjhdjdjdjdjhdggddghjhdg


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

ghghjdghjdghghhgjhjhh


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

djhdhgjdghjdghj


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Egy férfi, egy nő meg egy gyermek mindig módját ejti valamiképpen, hogy beássa magát, magukra rántsák a földet, ahol élnek, takaró gyanánt, és akár a körmükkel is kikaparjanak maguknak valami otthonfélét. Akkor aztán pokoli erő kell hozzá, hogy gyökereiket kiszaggassa.


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## krepta (2010 Június 15)

jhdjhdghjghjhdgh


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Az otthon ott van, ahol megteremtem magamnak.


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Az ősi ház, az ősi föld éppoly elválaszthatatlan tőlünk, mint testünk valamely tagja, mint lelkünk valamely része. Ha meg kell válnunk tőle, nyomorékok vagyunk mindholtunkig.


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Otthon van az ember, ahol gyökerei vannak, halottai az anyaföldben, ahol tegezik az embert, ahol nagyapja ültette diófának a gyümölcsét töri, és fát ültetve unokáira gondol.


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

Ahol szeretünk, ott az otthonunk - az otthon, melyet lábunk elhagyhat, de szívünk sohasem.


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

Jajj jajj mit is írjak?


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

mind1 már csak 19...


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

18-nak mit írjak?


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

hulalaj! 17.


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

szomjas voltam 16.


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

miről van szó? 15


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

hogy ez nem? Most komolyan nem.... h***ségeket...


----------



## burmi (2010 Június 15)

:55::55::55:


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

mondj vmi értelmeset


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## sgyulus (2010 Június 15)

ÉS köszi.....


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## Qvazi (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

21


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

légyszíves segítsetek már nekem hogy legyen meg a 20 hozászolásom .


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

köszi a tippet 1


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

3te léeszel a párom


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

7 még de sok van hátra


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

)


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

)10


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

12....


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

13Jelenleg 3 látogató (2 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

15


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

17


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

Színházba
indultunk a férjemmel, és taxit hívtam. Mielőtt a kocsi megjött, 
kiraktam a macskát a házból, de azonnal visszaszökött, és felrohant a 
lépcsőn A férjem a macskát kereste, amikor megjött a taxi. El akartam 
...titkolni a sofőr elől, hogy a ház őrizetlenül marad, ezért azt mondtam:
- A férjem rögtön jön, csak felment elköszönni az anyámtól.A férjem 
néhány perc múlva jött is, beült mellém a taxiba, és azt mondta:- A 
vén dög az emeleti szobában az ágy alá bújt. Egy fogassal kellett 
kikergetnem.


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

Nő kiabál az aluljáróban:

- KÉK IBOLYÁT tessék, KÉK IBOLYÁT tessék!!!

Odamegy hozzá egy rendor:
...
- Hölgyem, itt nem szabad árulni, igazolja magát! Hogy hívják?

- Kék Ibolya!


----------



## csillag85 (2010 Június 15)

és kész a 20 el sem hiszem... hát ennek a szabálynak semmi értelme nincs!


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

hát ez jó, köszi!


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

köszi szépen


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

csak4?


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

d


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyzés másolata. 
naés?


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

gyúrok a 20-ra


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> gyúrok a 20-ra



én is. verseny?


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

most a gól miatt lemaradtam. a Brazilok rúgtak egyet


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

most nézem, hogy utoljára 2007-ben jártam erre...


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

nekem már ez a 10.!


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

a fele megvan...


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

hajcsatok, hajcsatok!


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

ok, értelmesen, vagy mindegy?


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

megy ez. a 13. remélem nem lesz gond...


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

haj-csatok, hehe


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

imádok éjjel netezni


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

a fele már nekem is megvan


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> ok, értelmesen, vagy mindegy?



végülis egylőre én a "mindegy" stratégiát alkalmaztam. mivel közben a másik monitoron megy a meccs. de benne vagyok egy értelmesben is.


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

azért, mert ilyen nyomorultakat találsz azon versenyezni, hogy ki szedi össze hamarabb a 20 kommentet?


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

22


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

jupiééééé


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> a fele már nekem is megvan



tényleg belehúztál. egy másikon is nyomod?
nekem a másikban ezt írta ki: 

"Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 16 másodperc elteltével..."


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

vigyázz, mert nyerek


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

nekem is kiírta, megvártam, elküldtem újra


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> haj-csatok, hehe



nem ismerted? 
ez a :

-mit jelent, hogy a süket-néma csapat edzője folyamatosan a fejére mutogat?

-hajcsatok, hajcsatok!


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

hogy áll a meccs?


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

mire gyúrsz? én találtam egy filmet, amit nagyon rég láttam: A szolgálólány meséje. megnézném megint, úgy 20 év után.


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

örülnék, ha már lenne 20


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

hova tűntettem a friss hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> hogy áll a meccs?



1:0 Braziliának. egy kapushiba miatt kapta. majdnem az alapvonalról, a 16-os széléről a rövidre kapott egyet. annyira nem zárta a szöget, onnan csak beadásra számított.


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

asszem én nyertem


----------



## bolika (2010 Június 15)

na sziasztok


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

brecsike írta:


> hova tűntettem a friss hozzászólásokat?



gratula, győztél 20:18-ra


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

bolika írta:


> na sziasztok



10-nél feladod? félúton?


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

nem ide figyeltél, így nem volt fair


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

örülnék, ha már lenne 20


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

megvan a 20 és nem tudom megnézni...(((


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

ha még így sem enged letölteni, akkor mivan...?


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

te mit kerestél?


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

2:0 Brazilia - É-Korea


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

fentebb írtam: "én találtam egy filmet, amit nagyon rég láttam: A szolgálólány meséje. megnézném megint, úgy 20 év után." de nekem sem mutatja a csatolt txt-t, amiben a link van.


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

30


----------



## brecsike (2010 Június 15)

ja. azt arra írtad? Bocs, nem figyeltem...


----------



## Wolfskin (2010 Június 15)

a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## Kalmanbacsi (2010 Június 15)

Kedves Zsuzsanna03! Köszönöm a segítséget, remélem fogok boldogulni "ezen a vidéken"


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

31


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

légyszíves segítsetek már hogy legyen meg a 20 hozászolásom


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

Hajrá


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*1*

123


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*2*

456


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

zzr


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*3*


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*4*


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*5*


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*6*

:4:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

*válasz*

123


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*7*

:33:


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*8*

:..:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

kit


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*9*

:55:


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*10*

:99:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

hurrá


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*11*

:11:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

876


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*12*

kiss


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

ez


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*13*

:111:


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

124


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*14*

:9:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

remek


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*15*


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*16*

\\m/


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)




----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*17*

:222:


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

130


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

23


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*18*

:..:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

66


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

\\m/


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

:656:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

45


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

:!:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

55


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

:777:


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

jé


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

:4:


----------



## bbzz (2010 Június 15)

*belépés*

445566


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

hat


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

jóóó


----------



## bbzz (2010 Június 15)

*még*

ttzzkiss


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

három


----------



## bbzz (2010 Június 15)

*30*

ffgghh


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

2233


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*19*


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Igen erdekes rendszer.


----------



## mrslesliek (2010 Június 15)

*20*

hurrá!


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

123456


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

67


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Abcdef


----------



## Blerau (2010 Június 15)

oké


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Szerintem az elobb azt, hogy ABCDEF mind nagy betuvel irtam.


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

De lehet, hogy megsem.


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Ez itt a legfelkapottabb tema?


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Marmint, hogy 5230 oldalnyi hozzaszolas?


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)




----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Qwerty


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

MOST direkt figyeltem, mind nagy volt.


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Egy


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

EGY szavas hozzaszolasoknal miert nem engedi a nagy betut?


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Olvassa valai ezt a temat?


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Ki az akinek nincs ennel jobb dolga?


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Bar ha fizetnenek erte...


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

16


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Kicsit gyorsabb voltam mint az idolimit.


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Pedig 2 ujjal nyomom csak


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

Az lesz a szep, ha nem talalok vissza oda amiert regisztraltam.


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

20


----------



## Reinhardt (2010 Június 15)

+1


----------



## korgpa50 (2010 Június 15)

légyszíves segítsetek már elérni a 20 hozászolást .


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

én próbálok, magamnak is...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

meg persze számolok


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

csak még az a kár...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

... hogy nem tudom...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...a 48 órát...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...hogyan lehetne...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...felgyorsítani.


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

de hol az az itt?


----------



## fokrisz (2010 Június 15)

köszike...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

Egyébként már korábban...


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

nem találom...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...is jártam erre...


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

segítség!!


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...és tényleg nagyon hasznos...


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

van itt valaki?


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...dolgokat találtam...


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

hol találok angol tanításhoz segítséget?


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...olyan témákból is,...


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

...amiben nem is igazán reménykedtem.


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

fontos lenne!!


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

Mikor lesz már 20?


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

help me!!


----------



## dgyuzsi (2010 Június 15)

nos?? sehol senki?


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

segítenék, de sajnos nem tudok


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

próbálkozz a kereséssel, vagy akár a google-ban is, sok CanadaHun fórumos dolgot azzal találtam meg. Ha beállítod, hogy csak innen keressen, akkor még egyéb fölösleges dolgokat sem fog kidobni.


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

18


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

19


----------



## donkey8 (2010 Június 15)

és 20!!!!


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

*bfd*

fuhh még jó h ide lehet írni, nem akartam felesleges, értelmetlen dolgokat írni amíg nincs 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

nah kezdjük is, én visszafele számolok még 18


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

*mhg*

17


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

*16*

16


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

*15*

15


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

14


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

13


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

12


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

11


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

10


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

9


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

8


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

7


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

6


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

5


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

4


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

3


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

2


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

1


----------



## mldoberman (2010 Június 15)

és az uccsó! kössz szépen!


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

hello


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> hello


klélk


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> klélk


lkjllk


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> hello


élkélk


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> élkélk


kjhlk


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> kjhlk


ziuz


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> ziuz


őpoőp


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> őpoőp


98798


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> 98798


n,mn


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> őpoőp


nbnmb


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> nbnmb


dtrd


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> dtrd


xrex


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> xrex


oip


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> oip


nbmnbm,


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> nbmnbm,


oipoi


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> oipoi


lálá


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> lálá


uhojn


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> uhojn


lkélkéé


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> lkélkéé


ztiuzb


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> ztiuzb


iuhuhip


----------



## tomexpo (2010 Június 16)

tomexpo írta:


> iuhuhip


köszi szép napot


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## hszilard76 (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 16)

111


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 16)




----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Hajtok a húszra


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Már csak kilenc kell


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Most már csak nyóc


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

A bikicsunáj legyen velem 7


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Egy kicsit lehűlt az idő és kevesebb a nyuszog is.6


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Ezen az oldalon lehet blogot is indítani?5


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Néha beletelik kis időbe, míg az ember rájön, hogy nincs túl jó formában. Joris Luyendijk


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

A magunk korlátait más nem lépheti át helyettünk.


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Megtanultam, hogy azok a források, amelyekre szükségünk van ahhoz, hogy valóra váltsuk álmainkat, bennünk vannak, csupán arra a napra várnak, amikor úgy döntünk, hogy felébredünk, és igényt támasztunk velünk született jogainkra.


----------



## delikvens (2010 Június 16)

Ha például mindenféle kikötés nélkül örökölnénk 20 millió dollárt, ugyanúgy töltenénk-e napjainkat, ahogy most? És ha tudnánk, hogy legfeljebb tíz évet élhetünk, maradnánk-e jelenlegi állásunkban? Ha a válasz nem, az jelent valamit. Ez a teszt nyilván nem határozhatja meg az ember életének folyását, de a rávezetés ügyes, és a válasz tisztázó erejű lehet.


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*hála*

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*köszi*

Szuper az oldal gratulálok hozzá!!kiss


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*megkerestem*

Megtaláltam amit kerestem :bow:


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*hála*

Örök hála az oldalért


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*i want you*

köszssss


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*köszi*

kiss


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*hála*

:11:


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*Kérés-és vágyteljesítő*


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*segítek*

:99:


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*szerelem*

*"Hogyha szeretsz, add a kezed, és ne kérdezd, hogy ki vezet, és hogy hova megyünk, csak azt kívánd: hogy örökre együtt legyünk!*


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*szerelem2*

*
Nem lesz könnyű, iszonyú nehéz lesz. Minden nap meg kell küzdenünk, de én
erre vágyom, mert akarlak téged mindenestül, örökre, együtt, minden nap." *


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*szerelem23*

*
"Miért nem hagyod abba és lépsz végre tovább? Nem az számít, hogy mi volt a múltban, vagy hogy mi lesz a jövőben. Az ég szerelmére, maga az út a fontos. Nincs értelme végigcsinálni ezt a sok szarságot, ha nem élvezed az utat. És tudod mit? Mikor a legkevésbé várod, jön valami remek dolog, jobb, mint amiről valaha álmodtál. "*


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*boldogság*

*
"
Boldognak szeretnélek látni.... Nem számít, hogy kivel vagy hogyan.... Találj valakit, aki megbecsül, és úgy szeret, ahogy nekem kellett volna. Találj valakit, aki úgy lát téged, ahogy most én."*


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*probléma*

_*"A probléma az, hogy Isten agyat és péniszt is adott a férfinak, és hozzá annyi vért, hogy egyszerre csak az egyik működhessen.!!!!!!"*_


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*vagyok*

_*Az vagyok, aki bárki más is lehet, ha hallgat a szívére. Olyan ember vagyok, aki leborul az élet titokzatossága előtt, aki nyitott a csodákra, aki derűsen és lelkesen viszonyul mindenhez, amit csinál!!!*_


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*szerelem22*

szeretem


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*puszz*

kiss


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*boldogság25*


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*hála*

:!:


----------



## Ladybird19 (2010 Június 16)

*megvan!!*


----------



## Toth Bandi (2010 Június 16)

*Köszi a lehetőséget*

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Toth Bandi (2010 Június 16)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

*1*

10



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 10
> lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

00


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

01


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## lilgesa (2010 Június 16)

0


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

hát akkor kezdjük


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

aranyalmafa


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

süss fel nap, fényes nap


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

vki szóljon már xy-nak hogy abba kéne hagyni az esőtáncot, mert ez már nem normális hogy ennyit essen az eső...


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

5, azaz öt


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

az esernyőmet itthon ne maradjon...


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

asdf jklé asdf jklé


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

kilenc


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

azt hiszem ideje beszereznem egy szép és nőies gumicsizmát


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

hellomindenki :..:


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

most pedig 20 vicc következik válogatás nélkül


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Ez igazán jó topic


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Cigány koldul, kis tábla van előtte "éhezem" felirattal.
Arra megy a skinhead és megkérdi:
-Éhes vagy?
Majd iszonyatosan oldalba rúgja:
-Nesze neked oldalas!


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Melyik a legdrogosabb mese?A micimackó!Füles folyamatosan be van lassulva - fű. Malacka folyamatosan retteg - LSD. Tigris ugrál, nem bir magával - speed. Micimackó dölöngél - heroin. Egyértelmű, hogy róbert gida a dealer.


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Ma is esik az eső


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

- Móricka, mondj egy példát a hőtágulásra!
- Nyáron hosszabbak a nappalok.


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Riporter:
-Józsi bácsi!A maguk falujában van rasszizmus?
-Nincs kérem,de igény lenne rá!


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Három barátnő (egy fiatal lány, egy menyasszony és egy 20 éve férjezett asszony) elhatározzák, hogy este kiöltözve fogják várni párjukat otthon úgy, hogy mindhárman magas sarkút, fekete bőrmelltartót és fekete maszkot öltenek.

Másnap megbeszélik, hogy melyikük barátja, férje hogyan fogadta a jelmezt.

A legfiatalabb ezt meséli:
- Tegnap este felvettem a fekete bőr alsóneműt meg a maszkot, és amikor ajtót nyitottam a barátomnak, azonnal lerohant. Wow, csajok, fantasztikus estét töltöttünk együtt!

Menyasszony:
- Én is bőrmelltartóban, bőrsortban és maszkban fogadtam a vőlegényemet, és amikor meglátott, azt mondta: Imádlak baby, te vagy álmaim nője!” Aztán egész éjjel szerelmeskedtünk.

Mire a férjes asszony:
- Tegnap, mikor hazaért a férjem, én is bőrmelltartóban, fekete harisnyában, tűsarkúban, maszkban vártam, mikor meglátott, szakadva a röhögéstől csak annyit kérdezett: Mi van vacsorára, Batman?”


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

-Miben különbözik a nő és a vaddisznó?
-?
-A vaddisznó nem keni össze az orrát a makkal...


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Mi az? Kicsi, sárga, és csipogva sétál a sivatagban?


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

faith


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

- Mi a hasonlóság a nőgyógyász és a filmkritikus között?
- ?
- Mindketten ott keresik a hibát, ahol mások az örömöt..


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

hope


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Pap becsönget egy házba. A kaputelefonon keresztül kiszól egy női hang:- Te vagy az, angyalkám?A pap mosolyogva visszaszól:- Nem egészen, de ugyanaz a cég...


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Kiscsibe aknát keres.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

love


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Kannibál törzset alkalmaz egy cég az afrikai leányvállalat őrző-védőinek. Tartanak tőle, hogy el-eltűnnek majd alkalmazottak, de semmi gond, mert a törzsfőnök Aghwopakitru-ra esküdött meg, hogy nem fognak megenni senkit, legfeljebb csak a konkurenciától. Fél évvel később eltűnik az egyik takarító. Miután a körzete piszkos marad, keresni kezdik, ...tovább »nem találják. összedobolják a kannibálokat, a törzsfőnök a rendőrök előtt mindenkit megesket az összes szellemre, hogy ők ilyet nem (t)esznek.
Nyomozók el, törzsfőnök megkérdezi:
- Ki volt az?
Hátulról egy ifjú kannibál szól, hogy ő volt.
Főnök:
- Vazze! Nem megmondtam hogy a takarítókat ne bántsátok?!? Itt olyan jó helyünk van! Hat hónap alatt megettük a managementet, a kontrolling osztályt, a financial monitoringosokat, a strategic finance departmentet, a marketingeseket, az asset optimalisation expertise workgroupot, és a corporate customers relations officert, a kutya se vette észre! Erre te megzabálsz egy dolgozót!


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

És mi az? Kicsi, sárga és repül a sivatagban?


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Fárasztó vicc...

Mit eszik a terminátor?
-Gépsonkát!


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Kicsibe megtalálta.


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Egy fickó üvöltve rohangál az építkezésen.
- Mi történt? - kérdeze tőle a mester.
- Egy tégla ráesett a lábamra.
- Ezért kell így üvöltened? A Józsira tegnap rádőlt az egész fal, és még csak meg se mukkant.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

- Mi a különbség a vöröshagyma és az anyós között?
- ???
- Miközben az anyóst szeleteled, nem sírsz!


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

- Doktor úr! A beteg jobban van!
- Miből gondolja?
- Megszólalt.
- És mit mondott?
- Azt, hogy nagyon rosszul van.


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

- Doktor úr, valami nagyon ketyeg idebent, mióta bevettem az új altatót, amit ajánlott. 
- És hogy vette be? 
- Ahogy mondta... Lefekvés előtt, egy órával.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Oh no! Esik az eső!


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

-Milyen ember az új barátod? 
-Gyöngyösi típus. 
-Hogy érted ezt? 
-Már túl van hatvanon,de még heves.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)




----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)




----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

:d


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Egy farmernek eltűnik a legjobban tejelő tehene és elmegy egy ügyvédhez, bepereli kártérítésre a vasutat, mondván, hogy a sínek a földjén mennek át, és a vonat valószínűleg elütötte a tehenet. Még mielőtt elkezdődne a per, a vasúti társaság megpróbál vele egy bizonyos összegben megegyezni, de csak a felét adják neki, mint amennyit kért. Az öreg köti az ebet a karóhoz, de az ügyvéd tanácsára a végén elfogadja a kisebb összeget. Ahogy mennek hazafelé, az ügyvéd mondja neki: 
- Tudja, megmondom őszintén, nem sok esélyünk volt megnyerni a pert... 
- Hogy őszinte legyek - mondja a kisöreg -, én is kezdtem kételkedni benne, amikor láttam ezt a hülye tehenet besétálni a kapun.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)




----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

óóóóó!
Erről ez a vicc jut eszembe:
Gazdag ország:a hapsi fölkel,megsüti a tükörtojást a mikróban,aztán beül a sportkocsijába és elmegy dolgozni.
Szegény ország:a hapsi fölkel,megigazítja a tojásait,aztán felül a buszra és elmegy dolgozni.


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

A szőke pizzát rendel az étteremben.
- Hány szeletre óhajtja hogy vágjam? - kérdi udvariasan a felszolgáló - 6 vagy 12 szeletre?
- Hatra. Tizenkettőt úgysem tudnék megenni.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

bla...bla...bla...


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

Két agysebész beszélget:
- Képzeld a múltkor műtöttem egy szőke nőt.
- És?
- Felnyitottam a fejét, de csak egy madzagot találtam benne.
- És?
- Elvágtam a madzagot.
- És mi történt?
- Leesett a két füle...


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

ajjj....még 9-et


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

A szöszi a barátjával kirándul. Amikor egy szakadékhoz érnek, a fiú így szól:
- Hú, de meredek!
- Jajj, de jó! Hadd fogjam meg!


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

éljen a true blood


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

A rendőrök a bevetés előtt időt egyeztetnek.
- Na, emberek, a pontos idő 11:48. Akiknek digitális órájuk van, azoknak: vonal, vonal, kisszék, hóember.


----------



## danapa (2010 Június 16)

És a ráadás, csak mert tetszik:
Egy szőke nő bemegy a könyvtárba és kinéz magának egy könyvet. Hazaviszi és vacsora után elkezdi olvasni, ám 10 perc után elalszik rajta.
Másnap visszaviszi a könyvtárba és mondja a könyvtárosnak:
- Visszahoztam a könyvet, de be kell vallanom, ez volt életem legunalmasabb olvasmánya. A történetnek semmi értelmét nem találtam, emellett annyi szereplő volt benne, hogy nem is tudtam megjegyezni őket!
A könyvtáros hátraszól a kollégájának:
- Figyelj csak, kiderült, ki vitte el a telefonkönyvünket!


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Gazsi és az unokája sétálgatnak és az útjuk éppen egy szeméttelep mellett visz el. Ott egy konténerben egy cigány asszony turkál, félig benne a szemétben olyannyira, hogy a miniszoknyából kilátszik az egész feneke.
Erre komiszul megszólal az unoka:
- Pápá! Nézd mán millyen jó picsa, oszt ki van dobva!!


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Pistike kérdezi a tanár nénit biológia órán:
- Tanár néni! Hogyan beszélgetnek a halak?
- Bolond vagy te Pistike, a halak nem tudnak beszélni! Honnan veszel ilyen badarságot?
- Hát onnan tanár néni, hogy tegnap késő éjjelig fent voltam a nagy meleg miatt, és olyan 11 óra körül hallottam az anyukámék szobájából, ahol az akvárium is van, hogy az egyik hal azt mondja a másiknak: "Ne harapdáld olyan erősen a farkamat, mert kirúgom az akvárium oldalát".


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Az amerikai, a japán és az orosz motorbalesetet szenvednek. Bekerülnek a korházba. Az orvos bemegy a japánhoz és kérdezi:
- Magával mi történt?
- Menni Yamaha. Menni kétszáz. Jönni fa. Bumm.
Bemegy az amerikaihoz és kérdezi:
- Magával mi történt?
- Menni Honda. Menni kétszáz. Jönni szalagkorlát. Bumm.
Bemegy az oroszhoz és kérdezi:
- Magával mi történt?
- Menni Simson. Menni negyven. Többiek elhúzni kétszáz. Azt hinni állni. Leszálni. Bumm.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Felszállás előtt a repülő utasai csodálkozva látják, hogy a kapitány egy vakvezető kutyával, fekete szemüvegben, fehér bottal botladozik a pilótafülke felé.
Először mindenki arra gondol, hogy biztos valami tréfáról van szó, de amikor elindul a gép, az utasok egyre nyugtalanabbá válnak. Gyorsan közeledik a repülőtér vége, a hangulat is egyre kétségbeesettebb. Mikor már csak néhány méter van hátra, az összes utas egy emberként felsikolt. Ám ekkor a gép hirtelen felemelkedik és megkezdi a repülést. Bent a pilótafülkében megszólal a másodpilóta:
- Tudja kapitány, mindig attól félek, egyszer későn kezdenek el sikoltozni az utasok, aztán mind meghalunk.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Vádlott:
- Bíró úr, én nem részeg voltam, csak ittas.
Bíró:
- Ebben az esetben nem egy hónapra ítélem el, csak harminc napra.


----------



## ladybirdi (2010 Június 16)

Az apa nyitogatja a gyerek ellenőrzőjét.
Matek egyes, durr egy pofon.
Olvasás egyes, durr egy pofon.
Ének ötös, durr egy pofon.
A gyerek méltatlankodva így szól:
- De apa, ének ötös, miért kaptam a pofont?
- Mert két egyes után még volt kedved énekelni.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Hát akkor kezdjük el.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Legyen ez az első.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Ajvé! Rosszul számoltam. Hiszen az a második volt már.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

123456789 Sziasztok


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Kihagy az ember agya, ha már közel egy hónapja van gipszben otthon.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Pedig végre itt a nyár én meg itt rohadok. Ez nem igazság!


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

10111213141516 Üdv


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Öröm az ürömben, hogy most is esik.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Nyár van


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Viszont már nagyon vágyok arra, hogy végre levegyék ezt a "csizmát".


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

1+1 2 2+2 4 4+4 8


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

És újra mászhassak.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Na mindegy. Addig is marad az on-line póker és a filmek.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Foci világbajnokság van.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Egész jó ez az oldal. Köszönet a kitalálójának.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Dél Afrika rendezi


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Jó pár régi filmet találtam meg itt.


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Amíg nincs meccs, legalább van mit nézni.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Szuper ez a fórum nagyon jó


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Csak az a méhkasos vuvulala, vagy mi a fene ne lenne.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Hajrá


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Nektek nem megy szét a fejetek tőle?


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

ma is lesz meccs


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

10 centiről fújnám annak a fülébe, aki kitalálta ezt a ...-t.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Mindenkinek jó szórakozást


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Hát az a vuvula vagy mi tényleg idegesítő


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Mit szóltok Észak-Koreához? Egész jó kis harc volt tegnap. Azt hittem, hogy kitömik őket.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

ma is beszélték a radióban


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Kicsit szomorú azt belátni, hogy még ők is jobbak a mieinknél.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

A brazilok jók


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Állítólag az MTV valamilyen szűrőt tesztelt.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Nagyon jók


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Mondjuk talán egy kicsit halkabb volt a méhkas.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

Most már meg van


----------



## Sherlock75 (2010 Június 16)

Nofene, már meg is van a 20. És ez a nyerő 21.


----------



## cashflow88 (2010 Június 16)

+ még 1


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

Nem szoktam forumokhoz hozzászólni.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

Könyveket keresgélek, és itt félelmetesen sokat megtaláltam a kedvenceim közül.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

köszönet, hogy itt lehetőség van a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésére


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

kifogytam.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

A


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

B


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

C


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

D


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

E


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

Köszönöm.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

F


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)




----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

Nagyon örülök a sok könyvnek.


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

B


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

G


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

c


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

Megtaláltam amit kerestem.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

H


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

d


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

Jó ötlet.


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

I


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

J


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

K


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

L


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

M


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

N


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

O


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

kedves


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

e


----------



## fyiwdwytm (2010 Június 16)

P


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

f


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

g


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

h


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

i


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

j


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

ugras


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

:ugras:


----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)




----------



## nefrenium (2010 Június 16)

:kiss:


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

*fdf*



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


r


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

gfdffdfggggggggfdbvjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

megőrülök kell egy dakl az énekérettségire és nem tudom meghallgatni mert itt kell írogatnom


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

rendkívül örülök ennek


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

trtzztzzttzztrttrtrtrtr


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

euztgfgfzujzuztzttztztztzt


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

ztttttdtzjzjhhhhhhhgffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

r4tttzu6t565445t45r4545rr45545


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

hgggggjm,jkhjghggtgff


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

ztiiiihjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzuzuzz


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

bvnmbbvvfcssddffggghgh


----------



## jl88 (2010 Június 16)

Igazán nem akarok ingyenélőnek tűnni, de bevallom, hogy a e-bookok végett regisztráltam ide, mert imádok olvasni. Bár nem sajnálom az iróktól a pénzt, de valljuk be, irreálisan magasak a könyv árak, mind hagyományos, mind digitális formában és ez nem hiszem, hogy az irók mohóságának lenne köszönhető. Ha elfogadható áron lehetne megszerezni az irásokat, akkor nem folyamodnák ilyen módjához a könyvszerzésnek, dehát nem tudok mást tenni, hogy kielégitsem "betű-étvágyamat"


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

tzufdssssssssssssssssssssssssffffffgdct


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

5666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

zjhujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhjhjhjhg


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

68üöööööööööööööööö


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

uijkllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

dffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

4555555777777777777777


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

44444444444445556


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

rttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

gffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

56666666666666666666


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

rffffffffffffffffff


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

Eee


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

6666666666


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

6534976


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

9876


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

ifuzd


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

juve


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

csak a kispest


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

edda


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

566666666666666666666666


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

tzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

pokolgép


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

ossian


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

trgrr4


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

moby dick


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

o ray


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

gfffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

metallica


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

dfzj


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

0
o ray


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

gtftrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

678jhkgch


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

minden oké


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

atletico


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

tottenham


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

már meg van köszi


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

italia


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

ö98


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

kdjlkxz


----------



## horijuve (2010 Június 16)

megvan


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

keresd a linkvadász.hu old
dömping


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

kb 4000


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

scarboroban voltam


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

5 év


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

ontarió mellett


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

300 m


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

volt


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

nagy kaland


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

oké


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Barátokat is keresek*

:..:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> Sanos még nem igazán igazodok ki.
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

most hu.


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

tapasztaltam


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Zsuzsannaoo3-nak köszönöm, hogy megtehetem az első lépéseket*


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

jövöre


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

1 évre


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

torontóba


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Lehet, hogy későn kezdtem el itt az ismerkedést?*


----------



## joeklon (2010 Június 16)

sok sikert


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Bár úgy tudom, azért van még időm az eligazodásra.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Még nem fórumoztam*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Érdekesnek tűnik.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Főleg igy, hogy nagyon sok érdekes téma van.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Ahhoz képest, hogy már azért fiatalnak nem mondhatom magamat.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Szerencsémre szeretek nyított szemmel járni.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Minden jó és szép dolog érdekel.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Itt meg úgy látom van bőven kedvemrevaló.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Érdekelnek az állatok.*


----------



## gerleiati (2010 Június 16)

aha...tehát a 20 _után_ kell a két nap...bruhaha


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Kert, a természet, és maga a környezet.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Szeretem széppé tenni a környezetemet.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Örülök, hogy van egy kis kertem, amibe nem csak munka van, hanem öröm is.*


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

Jó hogy van ez a fórum.


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Itt valósíthattam meg az egyik álmomat is.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*A kutya-macska barátságot.*


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

788888888888888


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Van két cicám, ők testvérek. Egyik fiú, a másik lány. *


----------



## bababusz (2010 Június 16)

8969888888888ö


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*A fiú cicának Szfinxer a neve, mert nagyon beesett arcú cica volt mikor kicsi volt.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*A lány cicám neve Incike.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Van a kutyus ő az első kutyánk és el van ezért kényesztetve és a neve Tádé. *


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

éppen gofrit sütök


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Azért lett a neve -Tádé - a Futrinka u. emlékeimre -, mert úgy nézett ki kicsinek, mint a tengerimalac a Mazsola barátja a Futrinka utcába.*


----------



## gyongyerzsokom (2010 Június 16)

*Majd folytatom a történetüket. Nagyon sok gond is, de öröm is van ezzel a három elkényesztetett rosszcsonttal.*


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

szeretek írni 4


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

és játszani 6


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

esik az eső


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

és élni 7


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

itt nem esik


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

de azért figyelek nehogy essen


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

arra felé nagyon zuhog?


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

"Nagy esők jönnek és elindulok, elmegyek innen messze, a 67-es úton várhatsz rám dideregve.."


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

mert itt süt a nap


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

sajnos igen


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

jaja Rebuplic


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

az nem jó


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

megvan a 20 üzenet


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

de azért mehet még pár


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

dejó neked  nekem még kell pár üzi xD


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

jk


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

már csak kb. 1 óra és a két nap is meglesz


----------



## szdani96 (2010 Június 16)

na sziasztok jó üzenet küldést


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

df


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

la-la


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

köszii szija


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

egész jó lett a gofri  wíí


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

uncsi


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

nagyon uncsi


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

ne unatkozz


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

lassan megy


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

éppen dolgozom


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

a.a


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

uh szegény,kitartás


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

mit dolgozol?


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

ülök és nézem a monitort


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

nagyon megerőltető


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

fülledt meleg


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

aha xD


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

borongós idő


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

itt hideg van és esik az eső :S


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

nekem ez a végzet


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

Na akkor kezdjük


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

Még 19 kell


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

18


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

várok... 20 mp... 17


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

lassan meglesz


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

még kettő


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

karamellás milka csoki


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

szintén 15


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

HÚSZ Megvan!!!! Jupííííííí


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

Ennyi! Kircsi


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

ügyi vagy


----------



## Bredyke (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok!!! jó üzizést


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

20 kell


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

tejszínhab eperrel *


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

ahh végre szünet van  csak kár h nem lehet strandra menni


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

*Köszönöm a tippet.*

kiss


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

bár a 7végén elég sokat vtam strandon xD


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

Egy jó kis könyvre fája fogam, amit ezen a fórumon találtam.


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

jól le is égtem


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

Megpróbálom összegyűjteni a szükséges hozzászólásokat és...


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

lecsapok rá.


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

wíí megvan xD


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

:d


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

Ó, te szegény. Nagyon fáj?


----------



## Benkócsné (2010 Június 16)

Gyors voltál.


----------



## dorcsi93 (2010 Június 16)

most már nem  egész szépen bebarnult


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

Jaj már! 1 mp-cel mindig gyorsabb vagyok


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

Sohasem tudom, mennyi van még hátra.


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

már csak tíz


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

több mint félig tag vagyok


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

Már csak 3


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

kettő kell


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

6
kiss


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

utolsó előtti


----------



## DrGeorgeClooney (2010 Június 16)

Elszámoltam!!! Megvan


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

=5


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

17 megvan


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

Mindig összekeverem, mennyi van és kell még.


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 16)

Elvileg 20 hozzászólásom van


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*12*

12


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*hümmhümm*

-


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*nomárénisgyüjtöm*

1


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*ezegygyorsválasz*

1


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*másikgyorsválasz*

5


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*nem tudom, hol tartok...*

6


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*még8sec.*

sdfhonspasdf


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

ansfpdhnoasdfnhpdf


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*aerhasdfhad*

admsfkoghasdfhdfj


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

nsfhgsra


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

gjklbnhasdéfnhxf


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

xmsfgkfgksfk


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*yídfndfj*

sdtjksfhklsfgfzs


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

atrmaskf


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

sdgrnmstrkrzk


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

4zeruearau


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

ahjagjdgjdg


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

sezkwrzwrzko


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

msfhks*fhsthf






[/QUO

Kattints a kibontásához...



Kattints a kibontásához...

*


> > TE]


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

ydgmksfkfh,


----------



## matintom (2010 Június 16)

*21?*

és? kell a 48 óra is a 20. után?


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

18


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

19


----------



## hjozsef88 (2010 Június 16)

20


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

koszonom szepen a lehetoseget. az igazsag, hogy nagyon sok mindent nem tudok mashol megtalalni, es szamomra nagyon szuksegesek lennenek. KOSZONOM> evA


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

18


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

19


----------



## kiss_anton (2010 Június 16)

20


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

SZIVESEN VAROK BARMILYEN SEGITSEGET! kOSZI


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

meg 15ot meg kell hogy irjak


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

Egeszen erdekes dolgok vannak ide irva;


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

mar nem kell sokat irjak. koszi a segitseget.


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

meg csak 12


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

koszonom szepen


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

meg 10


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

mar csak 8


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

koszonom


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

jo lenne mar udulni


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

de meg jobb lenne vakaciora menni


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok!
Mi lenne, ha elkezdeném a szorzótáblát?
Friss husi vagyok!


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

biciklizni


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

a szorzotabla sem rossz otlet


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

2x8=


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

Na jó...
1x1=1


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

en gyorsabb vagyok 16


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x2=2


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

Jó!!!!
1x3=3


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

utolso... 10x10=100 mint a szazszorszep kisvirag


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x4=4


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x5=5

nagyon unalmas így egyedül!


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x6=6


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

sok sikert a szamolashoz


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x7=7


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

te mit keresel a canadahun?


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x8=8


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x9=9


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

1x10=10


----------



## GMEVA (2010 Június 16)

koszonom szepen a lehetoseget


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Sejtelmem nem volt róla, hogy ilyen messze el lehet látni. Hogy van egy vonal, ahol az ég és a föld összeér. És azt sem sejtettem, hogy ilyen szabad is lehet az ember. Mintha a szél, ami a lélegzetet is kiszakította a számból, egyúttal kisöpört volna minden félelmet és kétséget is a fejemből. Hirtelen előbukkant a nap, és a felhőket félelmetes fényben játszó hegyekké, a tengert pedig csillámló végtelenné változtatta.


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x1=2


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Oly kevés lehetőség adódik a szabadságra. Az egyik: a képzelet. De erről az utazásról gyakorta vissza kell szakadni a világba, s ez olyan, mintha időről időre láncra vernék az embert.


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.
Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x2=4


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Tánc közben az lehetsz, ami csak lenni akarsz abban a pillanatban.
Piszkos tánc c. film


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától értetődőnek, hogy melletted van!
Richard Bach


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Ugye nem baj, ha én közben gyakorolom a szorzótáblát?


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x3=6


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x4=8


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Kérlek, törd össze ezt a poharat - és szabadíts meg bennünket az átkozott előítéleteinktől, és a hülye mániától, hogy mindent meg kell magyarázni, és hogy csak azt merjük megtenni, amit a többiek helyeselnek.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x5=10


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Nyugodtan gyakorolj!


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x6=12


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

A mosoly egy görbe vonal, amely egyenesbe hozhat mindent.
Phyllis Diller


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Mondd, mi sosem lehetünk egyidősek?


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x7=14


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Két ember attól fogva számít igaz barátnak, amikor hallgatásuk már nem jelent kínos csendet.
Dave Tyson Gentry


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x8=16


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Akkor sem, ha nagyon akarjuk?


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba.
Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Nathanel (2010 Június 16)

2x9=18


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj.
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Akkor se, ha én mindennap 
növök egy picit, 
és te már nem nősz tovább?


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Akkor se, ha holnap
én ülök melléd, 
én mesélek, 
én fogom a kezed?


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Nem hiszem!


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Magában akart ábrándozni, mint sokszor. A vizet nézte. Eszem ágában sem volt, hogy elmenjek.
- Mi az, imádkozol? - kérdeztem, mert a két kezét összekulcsolta, ahogy rákönyökölt a korlátra.
- Igen - mondta dühösen. S mindjárt kezdte is: - Úristen, ments meg a barátaimtól, az ellenségeimmel majd csak elbánok magam is.
Ottlik Géza


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Egyszer, egyetlenegy percig
biztosan egyidősek lehetünk.


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

Egyszer azt hallottam, hogy a barátok olyanok, mint a tükrök. Az ember - kisebb-nagyobb mértékben - azokhoz vonzódik, akikben a saját személyiségjegyei tükröződnek vissza. Ugyanígy van az ellenségeinkkel is. És az én tükreim? Minél jobban nézegetem őket, annál inkább elvarázsolt kastélyban érzem magam.
Nick Sagan


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 16)

A barátság az első, de a barátság megvár. Ugyanakkor képtelenség megfeledkezni a barátainkról, pedig nem teljesíthetik be várakozásainkat. Amikor elbúcsúznak, akkor kezdjük igazán marasztalni őket.
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Én mindig először megszagolom 
a könyvet,
beszívom a képeket és a betűket,
aztán úgy érzem: én vagyok a mese
és a könyv az olvasó.


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

A tóban egy kiskacsa
elveszítette az anyukáját.


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Hiába hápogott, nem hallották meg.


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Fel akart repülni, visszapottyant.


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Végre meglátta a mamáját,
de a hullámok elsodorták.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Azt álmodtam, hogy felébredek,
és nézem: hátha ott úszol
a paplanomon.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

Nagyok vagytok


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

és most a számok:


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Mi van a világ után?
-kérdeztem.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Butaság - mondták - ,
a világ után nincs semmi,
a világ után is világ van.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Akkor ez csak olyan, mint a
ma, tegnap, holnap.


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Láttam egy óriást,
nagyobb volt, mint a törpe,


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

innen tudtam, hogy óriás.


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 16)

.


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 16)

..


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 16)

...


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)




----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 16)

....


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

....


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 16)

.....


----------



## Yubel Yohan (2010 Június 16)

Jó kis topic.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

9......


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Törpét is láttam,
az óriásnak még a térdéig sem ért.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

nekem is teccik


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

11. :d


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Innen tudtam, hogy törpe.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Ha lekuporodsz mellém:
te vagy az összehajtott óriás.


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## Bea78 (2010 Június 16)

Ágai Ágnes


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

tizennégy


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

ad


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

na még 2 kell


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

és talán az uccsó


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

na még 1 a ráadás végett


----------



## Blevys (2010 Június 16)

Talán ez elegwendő lesz a sikeres letöltéshez


----------



## Yubel Yohan (2010 Június 16)

Még kettő kell.


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Hát akkor én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

valami eredetibb ötlet kellene


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

De tény hogy ez a legegyszerübb


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

És az agyamat sem kell dolgoztatni érte


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

akkor 1


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Kettő


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Három


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

A párom haza várom


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Négy


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Észnél légy


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Öt


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Megérett a tök- folytasd Te !


----------



## Feketebarika (2010 Június 16)

Hat- hasad a pad!


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

Ovisoknak való feladatlapot szeretnék megnézi / letölteni, de egyenlőre nem enged a rendszer. Viszont nagyon unatkozunk már, mivel az idő is rossz és nem tudunk kimenni. Szóval számolni fogok... ;-)


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

23


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

44


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

99


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

12345


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

987


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

567


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

még 8 kell...


----------



## darklight9 (2010 Június 16)

vicces...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

842


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

ha lehetőségem van rá, kihasználom...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

az ovisom most gyurmázik és az egész nappali tiszta gyurma...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

vagyis kellenének már azok a feladatlapok...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

még 3...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

2...


----------



## hozitus (2010 Június 16)

az utolsó!!! ;-)


----------



## naszi88 (2010 Június 16)

Ez hülyeség!
Regisztráltam, hogy hozzáférjek óratervezetekhez, amik sürgősen kellettek volna, erre várnom kell 2 napot.
Ki hallott már ilyet...?


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

köszönöm


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

köszi


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

köszönjük szépen, szupi az oldal


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

ha esetleg tud valaki orosz nyelvkönyvet felrakni örülnék és megköszönném


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

oroszul kell tanulnom, hogy a bolgár zöld szamarakat megértsem


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

még 15


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

jó az idő


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

nem tudom hogy más mit irogat de én kifogytam az ötletekből


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

hahhhóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó van itt valaki?


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

úgy érzem magam mint egy őrült aki magában beszél


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

ma spárgalevest ettem és máktortát sütöttem, de gondolom ez senkit nem érdekel


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

fáj a derekam és a fejem


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

jajjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

jujjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

most elmegyek csersznyét mosni


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

most megetetem a cicámat


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

most sminkelek


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

nem is igaz


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

már csak kettő


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

uccsó


----------



## Lia13 (2010 Június 16)

nekem miért csak egyet írt ki?


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

"Ne hagyd, hogy a tegnapod túl sokat raboljon el a mádból"


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

most arra várok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

De nincs kedvem ennyit írni!


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

és tanulnom is kéne


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

ehelyett itt irkálok


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

és olyan gyorsan gépelek, hogy mire leírom, amit akarok


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

addigra le sem telik az időkorlát


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

ami 20 másodperc


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

így gyakran kapom azt a figyelmeztetést, hogy


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 6 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

és ahogy így írogatok


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

lassan letelik a 20 hozzászólás korlát


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

amihez már csak 7 hiányzik


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

kimegyek elszívok egy cigit


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

elszívtam


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

vicces ez az írogatás


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

legalábbis valamiért engem szórakoztat


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

és még mindig gyorsan gépelek


----------



## Koge (2010 Június 16)

hehe


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

na már csak 19:d


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

"Az élet meditáció, minden más csak a figyelmet vonja el."


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

A saját életemről van szó, úgy cseszem el, ahogy nekem tetszik.


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

A rossz percek is megkeseríthetik az ember életét.


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

tetszenek ezek az idézetek


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Korán rá kellett jönnie, hogy az élet nem más, mint egy küzdelemsorozat.


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

lehetne már:


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

V


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

A


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


shvshlkvvsvs


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

K


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Á


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

hgthjfhnfgjfjhfghfgjh


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

ghhghfghjfjhf


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

C


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

rigjtrmgélmsrgrp


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

I


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

rtrjegjlnllztgths


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Ó


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

riojtorjngjrtzregélre


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

nirojtrsmngénmdjgjgmbmfdélhé


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

tiojhglkédmnhjsdpo


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

gthmntnmrlhjtrjhrhr


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

tiojrgnkrnghorejgn


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

A halálhoz fűződő viszonyom változatlan. Erősen ellenzem.


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

fglkrneggohgltgjtepoz


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

olgfdnbveognfgbdfgp


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

thétmhétjhglméhmpot


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

mgjgmmfdlkgnejgl


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

vfgvklngvklng


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

hjfgjnhfgdjf


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

oerngklnlkgle


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

glgvberojngjnklsgps


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

mtgmhgptjnhgeéhge


----------



## Spider666 (2010 Június 16)

golngjnpergsmgp


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Ami engem illet, csak az örök enyészetben reménykedem, de abban teljes szívemből reménykedem


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

hm nem kéne ilyeneket olvasnom


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## rogergirl (2010 Június 16)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.


----------



## Tutti Georg (2010 Június 16)

*Nekem is*




totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

*s*

fasldfhsfd


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

*d*

xD


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

nekem kell az a kotta ugyhogy bocs a hülye szövegek miatt


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

eegegahhahd'eegegah folytassák kérem  ez egy kotta ABC ben D:


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

*:d*

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

asdasdasdasdasdassdasdasdasdadadadadasdadasdasdadadasdaadasdasdasda


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

000000
00 00
00 00
00 00
00 00
000000


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

0000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000
0000000000000000000
000000000000000000
00000000000000000
0000000000000000
000000000000000
00000000000000
0000000000000
000000000000
00000000000
0000000000
000000000
00000000
0000000
000000
00000
0000
000
00
0


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

00000
00000
00000
_000_
__0__
_000_
00000
00000
00000


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000
_0000000000000000000000000000_
__00000000000000000000000000__
___000000000000000000000000___
_____000000000000000000000____
______000000000000000000______
_______0888888888888880_______
________08888888888880________
_________088888888880_________
__________0888888880__________
___________08888880___________
____________088880____________
_____________0880_____________
______________00______________
_____________0880_____________
____________008800____________
___________00088000___________
__________0000880000__________
_________000008800000_________
________00000088000000________
_______0000000880000000_______
______000000008800000000______
_____00000000088000000000_____
____0000000008888000000000____
___000000000888888000000000___
__00000000088888888000000000__
_0000000008888888888000000000_
000000000888888888888000000000
000000008888888888888800000000
000000088888888888888880000000


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 16)

az idő lassan tellik


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

*idézet*

"Az éjszaka eltakarja a világot, de feltárja a világegyetemet." Evan Esar


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"Főként tapasztalatokat halmozzunk fel, ne tárgyakat!" Karim Rashid


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

1
:!:


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"Nem azért nevetünk, mert örülünk, hanem azért örülünk, mert nevetünk." Mérő László


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

2,5


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"Ahogy telik az élet, mind több dolgon kéne nevetnünk - és egyre kevesebben tudunk." Vavyan Fable


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Tűzben látszik meg, mi arany,
s bajban,ki igaz s barát. (Horatius)


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

:444:


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

*kisbetű*


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

mindjárt húsz


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 16)

Nekem már megvan 
sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Légy büszke arra, amit eddig elértél, s higgyél abban, hogy milyen messze tudsz még elmenni.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Barát az, akire akkor is vágyódsz, amikor egyedül szeretnél lenni."


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## Kalmaani (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok üdv mindenkinek én is elkezdeném gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

" Remény jó dolog- talán a legjobb,és a jó dolgok nem halnak meg."


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Akinek a beszédéből hiányzik a mélység, az hosszúsággal pótolja."


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"A három legnehezebb dolog az életben: bízni, hinni, megbocsátani."


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Ha tüskére figyelsz, nem fogod érezni a rózsa illatát."


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél." Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Két ember között legrövidebb út egy mosoly!"


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

"A büntetés csak akkor használ, ha a jutalmazást is gyakorolják" Csehov


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 16)

Nyár van, és a második emeletről egy férfi nyakába zuttyan egy használt kotongumi. Felháborodva néz fel. Látja, hogy csak egyetlen ablak van nyitva. Felveszi a pottyanatot, és becsenget a lakásba. Kijön egy idősebb úr.
- Mondja, kérem, ki tartózkodik abban a szobában, aminek az ablaka az utcára néz és nyitva van? - kérdezi.
- A lányom és a vőlegénye.
- Akkor tessék, itt van az unokája.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

2011


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

Az ember nem szállhat szembe saját természetével.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Ne kicsinyeld le mások terhét,míg ki nem próbáltad súlyát."


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

Semmi sem feszíti annyira túl, semmi sem teszi annyira tönkre az idegeket, mint a várakozás.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Az életet csak hátratekintve lehet megérteni, de élni előrenézve kell."


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Mindig tedd azt, amit félsz megtenni."


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

*a*

a


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

*b*

b


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

*c*

c


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Lehet, hogy a bátrak nem élnek örökké, de aki gyáva, egyáltalán nem él." Meg Cabot


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

*d*

d


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Desert rose


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Nickelback


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

*e*

e


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Sade


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Santana


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Perzsia hercege


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Gömböc


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

10


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"A barát az, aki megérti a múltad, hisz a jövődben, elfogad annak, aki vagy."


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

13


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Elvesztegetett időt soha nem lehet újra megtalálni." Franklin


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

16


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

43


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

24


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

18


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

19


----------



## hajnikala (2010 Június 16)

20


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"A viták lényege nem a gyözelem, hanem az előrehaladás."Joubert


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

ellentétek


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

távolság


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

Nincs szabály kivétel nélkül.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

kandalló


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

könyvek


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

A sötét éjszaka - dióhéjba zárt nappal.


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

Az élet nem ismétlődik meg, vigyázni kell rá.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik, hogy nem látjuk meg." Rodin


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

A boldogság jutalomként adatik meg neked az alkotó munka után. És a boldogság feltétele a küzdelem, a kényszer és a kitartás.


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Mindannyiunk életében vannak olyan nagy változások, melyek új esélyt kínálnak." Harrison Ford


----------



## trinity77 (2010 Június 16)

Nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen gyorsan összejön a 20 hozzászólás. Köszönöm


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

" Szerelem elűzi az időt, az idő a szerelmet." Madame Pompadur


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Állatkert


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

Goblein


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Ha az ember boldog, ne akarjon még boldogabb lenni"


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Ne kívánd mások balsorsát, mert a sors közös, a jövő előre nem látható"


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

" Ne sírj,mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént." Marquez


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

as


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Amit elveszíthetsz, sohasem volt a tiéd"


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

sfghjk


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

" Egy mosoly nem kerül semmibe, de nagyot visz véghez."


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

ntjrztkl


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

már csak 15


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

" A mosoly beragyogja mindazokat, akik látják."


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

14


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

még 13


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

12


----------



## edzsi bk (2010 Június 16)

"Az élet rövid, de a mosoly csak egypillanat."


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

tizenegy


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:77:


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:11:


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:11::11::11:8


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:4:


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

már csak 6:55:


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:d:8::8::8:


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

dghfjgkhglj


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

three


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

zwei


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

:444::444:


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"A célbe érésnél felfedezzük, hogy az út a cél"


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Utad vándorlás hazád és házad között"


----------



## kecske14 (2010 Június 16)

dfxcghuél


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Két emer között a legrövidebb út egy mosoly"


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

tetszik


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

nekem


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

csak


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

a


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Mutass nekem egy embert, aki mindkét lábával a földön áll. Fogadjunk, hogy nem tudja felvenni a nadrágját"


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

sötételf


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

de jó


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

trilógia


----------



## tamoni (2010 Június 16)

Sziasztok!
Tud valaki valamilyen jó nyári munkát pedagógusnak?Érdekelne!Köszi!


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

már


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

kellene


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"A szleng az, amikor a nyelv feltűri az ingujját, beleköp a tenyerébe és munkához lát"


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

Vb


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 16)

Egy elefánt és egy hangya együtt töltenek egy romantikus éjszakát. Másnap reggel a hangya holtan találja az elefántot.
- Basszus. Egy jó éjszaka, most meg áshatom a sírt életem végéig.


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

mert


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)




----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Az egyetlen baj a semmittevéssel, hogy sohasem tudod mikor végeztél."


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

ez tetszett


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

www.z-sound.hu


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

mi van?


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

már csak


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

8


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok. Utánna más mentséget kell találni.


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

5


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 16)

Egy autós szép laposra vasal egy kakast az országúton. Felveszi a dögöt, és beviszi a közeli házba:
- Asszonyom, nagyon sajnálom, de elgázoltam a kakasát! Mindent megteszek, hogy pótoljam a veszteséget.
- Rendben van, menjen hátra az udvarba, a csirkék már nagyon türelmetlenek.\\m/


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

4


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

Jó móka!


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## fish01 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

Írokírokírokírokírokírokírokbírokírokírokíroksírokírokírokíroknevetek.


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hahó


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hahóó


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hahóóó


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hahóóóó


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

yes


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"A pénz nem minden:többnyire még csak nem is elég."


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hihihihi


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hahahaha


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

egykettő


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Nem az tesz gazdaggá, ami a mienk, hanem aminek örülni tudunk."


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

háromnégy


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

öthat


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

hétnyolc


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

kilenctíz


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

ja. 3.


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

11-12


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Holnapra letelik a 48 órám.


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

13-14


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

15-16


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

17-18


----------



## mokus13 (2010 Június 16)

19-20


----------



## Gábriel65 (2010 Június 16)

Valaki tudott már letölteni erről az oldalról?


----------



## E-r-y (2010 Június 16)

nem


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"A mazsola egy rémült arcú szőlőszem"


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Semmit se tarts többre, mint a mai napot"


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Miért pont 19+1?


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Vagyis 18+2?


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Néha szeretnénk angyalok lenni, és elfelejtjük, hogy jó embernek legyünk."


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Kíváncsi vagyok...


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"A képzlet a lélek szeme"


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Utálom, hogy manapság a legrövidebb út a görbe...


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

k


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Imádom a nyári viharok előtti-között színeket. Acélkék alapon a zöld és a sárga a domináns szín.


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zz


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Ha megáldod ellenséged, egy barátot nyersz vele"


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

ziuzu


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

izuizizu


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

Bár egyszer a tengerparton bringázva kapott el a vihar, úgy jött a Júliai-Alpok felől mint a gyorsvonat.


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizuizuiz


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuzui


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

foly.köv.


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

bon


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizuzui


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

kv-s csésze


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

123


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuzuizu


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

piroska


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuzzuizizuizuizuizu


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

djklséaskdjf


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

és


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

Szia csak úgy


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuzzzzuuuizuizuizizu


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

a


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizuizuizuizuizui


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

kdowppogj


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

Na még egyszer


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

farkas


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuiz


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

népmese?


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

Hú, de sok az a 20


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizu


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

???????????????????????


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

már eggyel kevesebb...


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

Már haladok


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

ugye? én is így érzem


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

2×7


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Az első pohárnál az ember bort iszik, a másodiknál a bor bort iszik, a harmadiknál a bor embert iszik"


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizuizuizuizuizuizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

üdv


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

20-5


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

uuuuuitttttttttttrrrrrrr


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

innen


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuizuizuizuizuizuizuizuzuizuizuizuizui


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

a messzi


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

kitartás mindenkinek aki velem együtt küzd a bűvös 20-al


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuiztttttttt66666666iiiiiiiiiiiii77777777777


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

tájról


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

már csak 4


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

és még


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

még egy kicsiiiiiiii
:!:


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

11


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

akarom mondani (írni) 3


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

még


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Ha valaha is úgy éreznéd, hogy számít, amit mondasz, próbálj más kutyájának parancsolgatni."


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

ugyan


----------



## ocsyzsu (2010 Június 16)

éééés igen, és elértem a célba
el sem hiszem.
itt vagyok

hurrááááá


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

ennyi


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zuizuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

lenne


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

zizuizuizuizuizuizuizuizuizuizuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

ha


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

közben


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

a


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Hogy vezetni tudjuk az emebreket, hátat kell nekik fordítanunk."


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

gép


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

nem számolná.


----------



## McJames (2010 Június 16)

a 21 az már szép szám


----------



## KOKOSKA (2010 Június 16)

fghfgh


----------



## bumbili (2010 Június 16)

Na ez az utolsó))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Annia (2010 Június 16)

"Ey nő nem lehet túl gazdag vagy túl sovány."


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 16)

Két autó összeütközik. A vezetők egymást szidják:
- Maga vak?
- Már hogy lennék vak, hiszen eltaláltam magát!


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Most mivan????


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Ja persze,csak hozzászólok és hozzászólok és........


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Ó,milyen ügyesen elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Hááááát ez egy kicsit unalmas :neutral:


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Hol is tartottam,ja megvan.....


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Ér ennyit néhány R-GO szám???


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Na ja,és persze-csikidam


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Honnan a szarból szedhette ezt a csikidamot????


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Na nézzük!
Csukó dám.Hát ez biztos nem.


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Akkor csuka dóm?Na,ez is elég szar.


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

alma


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

barack


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

nagy mama


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

aKJZHODSaujflégu


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Esetleg csoki doom!!!


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

oéwqur


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

grt


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Vaze ez így egyre szarabb


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

-l


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

2


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

aí


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

rrrewqtq


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

assa


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

werwea


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Na lépjünk túl ezen a kis apróságon és foglalkozzunk az élet fontosabb dolgaival.


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

ewewqe


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

kiiiiikk


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

rrcfcfff


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Hova a francba tettem a mobilomat,asszem rá kéne csörögnöm....


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

4e4e4er


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

eerrfrfffr


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Úgy látom Helga is aktív.


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

658o7o


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Hol is tartottam????


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

kell a húsz üzenet


----------



## Hellga (2010 Június 16)

ééééééééééééééés meg van


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Ja megvan!!!!! (a mobilom)


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Háááát én nem vagyok ilyen gyors (persze ha nem lennék ilyen szószátyár )


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Üdv egy másik Baranyaitól.


----------



## csg71 (2010 Június 16)

Éééééééés 20.TARAAAAAA!


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

A nap végén, amikor véget ér a stressz, csak arra vágyunk, hogy közel legyünk valakihez. És mikor igyekszünk távolságot tartani, és úgy tenni, mintha nem törődnénk egymással, általában nagy kamu. Kutatunk, és eldöntjük, kit akarunk a közelünkben. És ha megtaláltuk ezeket az embereket, ragaszkodunk hozzájuk. Mindegy, mennyire bántottuk meg őket, akik még a nap végén is velünk vannak, őket érdemes megtartani. Persze a közel néha lehet túl közel. De néha a személyes terünk megsértése pontosan az, amire vágyunk.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Egy ponton talán elfogadjuk, hogy az álom rémálommá vált. Azt mondjuk magunknak, hogy a valóság jobb. Meggyőzzük magunkat, hogy jobb, ha nem álmodunk egyáltalán. De a legerősebbek közülünk, a legmeghatározóbbak, kitartanak az álmaik mellett. Vagy egy új álom előtt találjuk magunkat, amire nem is számítottunk, és felébredve minden ellenére reményt érzünk. És ha szerencsések vagyunk, ráébredünk, minden ellenére, az életünk ellenére, az igazi álom az, hogy képesek vagyunk álmodni.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Eltűnések előfordulnak a tudományban. Egy betegség hirtelen elmúlik, tumorok vesznek el. Felnyitunk valakit, hogy felfedezzük: a rák eltűnt. Megmagyarázhatatlan, ritka, de megesik. Téves diagnózisnak nevezzük. Azt mondjuk, hogy eleve nem is volt. Bármit, csak nem az igazat. Ez az élet teli van eltűnésekkel. A valami, amiről nem tudtunk, és eltűnik, hiányozni fog?


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Nem minden sérülés felszínes. A legtöbb seb mélyebb, mint gondoljuk. Nem láthatjuk szabad szemmel. És aztán vannak olyan sebek, amik váratlanul érnek. Bármiféle seb vagy betegség esetén a trükk az, hogy mélyre kell ásni és megkeresni a baj forrását.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Mindenki sérült, úgy látszik, csak van, aki jobban, mint mások. Gyerekkorunk óta cipeljük a sérüléseinket, aztán felnőttként visszaadunk mindent, amit kaptunk, és persze mindannyian okozunk sérüléseket. És aztán minden erőnkkel megpróbáljuk megmenteni, ami még menthető.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

El kell gondolkodnunk azon, miért ragaszkodunk annyira az elvárásainkhoz? Az elvárt csak szilárdan tart minket. Egy helyben. Mozdulatlanul. A várt csak a kezdet. A váratlan az, ami megváltoztatja az életünket!


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Néhanapján még a legjobbak is hoznak elhamarkodott döntéseket. Rossz döntéseket. Döntéseket, amikről tudjuk, hogy megbánjuk őket abban a pillanatban, abban a percben, vagy legkésőbb, mikor eljön a másnap reggel. Vagyis hát nem igazán bánjuk meg, mert legalább akkor, abban a percben megpróbáltuk, de mégis valami legbelül arra sarkal, hogy őrültséget csináljunk. Valamit, amiről tudjuk, hogy úgyis megfordul, és a visszájára sül el és mégis, csak azért is megtesszük.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Akárki is mondta azt, hogy amit nem tudsz, az nem fáj, az egy címeres idióta volt, mert az általam ismert legtöbb ember számára a legrosszabb dolog a világon az, ha nem tudnak valamit. (...) Tudnunk kell, hogy van-e elég erőnk. Tudnunk kell, hogyan gondoskodjunk a betegekről, és tudnunk kell, hogy hogyan gondoskodjunk egymásról. A végén arra is rá kell jönnünk, hogyan gondoskodjunk magunkról. (...) De emberi lényként néha jobb sötétben tapogatózni, mert a sötétben lehet hogy félünk, de reménykedünk is.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Ha krízis van, te nem fagysz le, mész tovább és minket is továbbrugdalsz, mert láttál rosszabbat, túléltél rosszabbat. Ezért tudod, hogy nekünk is menni fog. Azt mondod, hogy sötét vagy és ijesztő. Ez nem hiba, hanem erő. Ettől vagy az, aki vagy. Nem fogok letérdelni, és nem kérdezek semmit. Szeretlek, és nem kell nekem senki más, csak te.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Minden sebésznek van egy árnyéka. A félelem és a kétely sötét fellege, ami még a legjobbakat is kísérti a műtőben. Úgy teszünk, mintha az árnyék nem lenne ott. Reménykedünk, hogy ha még több életet megmentünk, új technikákat sajátítunk el, gyorsan és messzire futunk, az árnyék belefárad majd a hajszába. De ahogy a mondás tartja: az árnyékodtól nem menekülhetsz. Minden sebésznek van árnyéka, és csak úgy szabadulunk meg tőle, ha eloltjuk a lámpát. Ha nem menekülünk a sötét elől, és a félelmünk szemébe nézünk, emelt fővel.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Eljátsszuk, hogy erősek vagyunk, higgadtak maradunk, és titkoljuk, hogy nagyon is emberek vagyunk.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Menny. Pokol. A pokol tornáca. Senki nem tudja, hova tart. És azt sem tudja senki, hogy mi vár rá, ha odajut. De egyvalamit tudunk, teljes bizonyossággal: hogy vannak pillanatok, amik máshová repítenek. Vannak mennybéli pillanatok a Földön. Egyelőre talán csak ennyit kell tudnunk.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Mikor orvosnak mész, nem szólnak, hogy ez lesz. Nem mondják el, hogy hány beteget veszítesz majd el. (…) Unom a halált.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Hiszek a mennyben és hiszek a pokolban is. Egyiket sem láttam még, de tudom, hogy léteznek. Létezniük kell, mert menny nélkül és pokol nélkül mind elkárhoznánk.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Emberek vagyunk. Hibázunk. Rossz döntéseket hozunk. Nem jól mérjük fel a dolgokat. De ha egy sebész hoz egy rossz döntést, az nem olyan egyszerű. Az emberek megsérülnek. Véreznek. Ezért megküzdünk minden öltéssel. Szenvedünk minden varratnál. Mert egy hirtelen döntés, ami gyorsan és könnyen ugrik be, minden habozás nélkül, az az, ami egy életen át kísért.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Évente legalább egyszer kívánhatunk valamit a szülinapi gyertyák fölött. Egyesek többet is bevetnek. Szempillákat, szökőkutakat, szerencsecsillagot, és néhanap egy ilyen kívánság valósággá válik. És aztán? Olyan jó, mint gondoltuk? Sütkérezünk a boldogság meleg fényében? Vagy csak ráébredünk, hogy még hosszú a be nem teljesült kívánságaink listája?


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Gyerekkorunkban félünk éjszaka, mert attól tartunk, szörnyek bújtak az ágyunk alá. Ahogy öregszünk, a szörnyek egész mások lesznek. Önbizalomhiány, magány, megbánás... és bár idősebbek vagyunk és bölcsebbek, rájövünk, hogy még mindig félünk a sötétben.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Az, hogy mi köt össze minket, néha megmagyarázhatatlan. Akkor is összetart, ha már a köteléknek el kellett volna szakadnia. Van, ami még a távolságot is legyőzi, és az időt és a józan észt; és néha egy kötelék örökké tart.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Megszületünk, élünk, meghalunk. Néha nem feltétlenül ebben a sorrendben. Eltemetünk dolgokat, hogy aztán egyszer feltámadjanak. De a halál nem a vég. Akkor mire számíthatunk? Az biztos, hogy az életben semmi sem biztos. Az élet a legtörékenyebb, leglabilisabb, legkiszámíthatatlanabb dolog. Valójában csakis egy dolog biztos az életben, hogy nincs vége, amíg nincs vége.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Csonttörések, repedt szervek, hússzakadás. A húst összevarrjuk, a kárt helyrehozzuk, a fájdalom enyhül. De ha az élet omlik össze, ha mi omlunk össze, a tudomány megáll. Nincsenek írott szabályok, csak rá kell éreznünk, hogy mit tegyünk.


----------



## cukiandi91 (2010 Június 16)

Néhány Grace Klinikás idézet!!


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

*köszönet*

Nagyon köszönöm a segítségedet ZSUZSANNA03,
Medve1


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

össze kell szednem húsz üzenetet, tehát előre elnézést kérek azoktól, akik elolvassák őket.
Az első egy híres csángó mondás: ha le akarod nyalni a passzírozógépet, előtte állítsd le.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Uram, kész vagyok-e mindenről lemondani, megjelenni Előtted az örökkévalóságban?
Kész vagyok-e meghalni, hogy Hozzád eljussak?
A halál nem célom, de Hozzád eljutni?
Minden vágyam!
Ebből az életből csak fájdalmon és halálon át mehetek Hozzád.
Te meghaltál, felmentél a mennybe.
Add, hogy elfogadjam a halált, mint a Hozzád vezető út egyik szakaszát!
Nálad meglelem majd a békét és a boldogságot.
Istenem Benned bízom!
ÁLDÁS BÉKESSÉG!


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

a második egy székely mondás: a kefír sem fenékig tejfel.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Segíts, Istenem, hogy úgy viselkedjek társaimmal szemben, hogy általam felismerjék az emberek iránti kimondhatatlan pazarló szeretetedet.
Mindenki a Te keresésedre induljon, én legyek szeretetemmel, türelmemmel, jó szándékommal az útmutatójuk.
Legyek kész mindenkinek segíteni, hogy Hozzád eljusson.
Fegyver, eszköz szeretnék lenni a Te kezedben a világ megváltására.
Tekints gyengeségemre, segíts bíznom Benned!
ÁLDÁS BÉKESSÉG!


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Galgóczy Erzsébet "acélos magyar búza" volt az Isten terveinek malmában.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Galgóczy Erzsébet 1905. június 27-én született és 1962. március 27-én éjjel halt meg. Rózsaillat töltötte be a szobát. Tisztelői később is részesültek rendkívüli, mennyei illatban. A temetőben is a sírjánál. Temetése 1962. április 3-án volt a Farkasréti temetőben.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Életszentségéről az Egyház majd nyilatkozik, ha annak eljön az ideje. De akik hozzá fordulnak segítségért, élvezik közbenjárását. Hisz életében is mindenkinek a baját magára vette. Többen nyilatkoztak már így:
"Jobban segít, mint kértem."


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

"Halálod után kinyilatkoztatja és megmutatja az Úr Jézus, hogy valóban az Ő eszköze voltál és engesztelő áldozata. És Én megmutatom, hogy az enyém voltál és az Úr Jézus leghatalmasabb akaratából történt és fog történni minden. Nagy szándékainak megvalósításához téged használt és környezetedet eszköznek."
( A Boldogságos Szűz szavai Galgóczy Erzsébethez 1946. aug. 30-án)


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

_Galgóczy Erzsébet versei:_
*A szenvedés értéke* A szenvedés drága kincs,
Nyomában boldogság lebeg.
Az igazi boldogságot: a szenvedést,
Ne átkozzátok, emberek!


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Mert a szenvedés gyötrelme oktat,
Hisz könnyét az Ég facsarja ki,
Hogy próbáljuk meglátni azt,
Mily hiúság a föld dicső ábrándjai!


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

A szenvedés int türelemre,
A szenvedés reményt kínál.
A szenvedés ragyog, mint a drága gyémánt,
De csak az igaz szeretet sugárinál.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

de írhatok arról is, hogy miért szoktam le a dohányzásról.
Az, hogy drága, most hagyjuk. Igaz, nem voltam egy erős dohányos, mint pl egyik nagyon jó haverom, aki havonta a traffikban hagy egy akkora összeget, ami a harmadik-világbeli országok éves összköltségvetését is kitenné. De akkor is húzós összegeket sikerült eltolni.
Aztán nem volt túl higiénikus sem. Mármint a dohányzás. A végén többet költöttem rágóra, mint cigire. Mert a fogmosás nem megoldható minden helyen és időben. Ez a nagy dohányos haver, akit előbb említettem, hasonló gondokkal küzdött, neki a teljes rágógumigyár is kevés lett volna. Azt mondta, hogy ő átállt Christian Dior-ra, kicsit szar az íze, de meg lehet szokni. A Fahrenheit meg kifejezetten hatásos.
Az én legnagyobb gondom az emelkedő vérnyomás volt. Ebben a főnököm is sok szerepet kapott, pedig el sem szívtam. Bár néha szívesen rágyújtottam volna. Az irodáját.
Reggelente éreztem a hörgőim hangját is. Na ebben haver megintcsak előrébb járt. Ő reggelente, ébredéskor mandínerből lefújta a Bayern-München mérkőzését, annyira sípolt már a tüdeje.
Meg hát az a logisztika állandóan. Vagy cigim nem volt, vagy öngyújtóm. Ha mindegyik volt, akkor szakadt az eső. Vagy tilos volt a dohányzás. Haver már dolgozott egy olyan nylonzacskó alapú rendszeren, ami elnyeli a dohányfüstöt és az arcára is friss illatot varázsol. A prototípus nem volt tökéletes, mert felrobbant és semmilyen szőrszálat nem hagyott a gyerek fején. Állítólag túl sok volt benne a parfüm és berobbant. Meg a technocol. Utóbbi biztosan a dohányfüstöt ragasztotta a zacskóhoz, mittudomén.
Gond volt a ruháim illatával is. Egy idő után annyira füstszagúvá válnak, hogy amikor hazaértem, a füstérzékelő rámnézett, majd azonnal bekapcsolt. A negyedik alkalommal már bérletet adtak a tűzoltók.
A lakásban amúgy sem dohányoztam soha. Nem úgy, mint haver. Nála vágni lehetett a füstöt. A húsevő növénye már nem is evett húst, tekert egy jointot a többi gazból és elszívta. Az egyik kaktusz érkezésemkor oldalba bökött és csak annyit szólt: "adj egy cigit, ne kelljen kérnem."
A fal tökig sárga volt már. Haver szerint azért, mert a szobafestő hepatisis-ben szenvedett éppen. Én tudom, hogy ez nem igaz. Amikor a Barátok közt-ben a szereplők is gázálarcban jelentek meg, valamint Magdi néni meghalt (gondolom tüdőrákot kapott haver szobájában), az azért már elgondolkodtató.
Haver betegesen függő. Dohány-függő. Dohány illatú dezodor, dohány illatú szappan. Mondanom sem kell, hogy milyen utcában lakik. Dohány utcában.
Egyszer megpróbált leszokni, de nagyon fentről leszóltak neki, hogy rossz ötlet, mert megingott a pécsi dohánygyár pénzügyi stabilitása.
Én leszoktam. Igaz, most teafiltert rágok kínomban, de még állom a sarat. Érzek illatokat is újra. Ez sem mindig előny: pesti séta a kutyaszaros utcákon, a többit kitalálod. Szedtem fel pár kilót, lassan kitakarja a fejem a 16:9-es tévét. Vérnyomásom ugyanolyan szar, most a sportolással kísérletezem. Egyenlőre gondolatban, bár abban is keményen elfáradok.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

A szenvedés az Isten csókja,
Mely szentté, naggyá alakít,
Azt szállja meg mint égi harmat,
Ki Isten felé tárja ki szívét.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Nem irigylem én azt, ki nem tudja,
Mi az a kín,… emésztő szenvedés,
Mert a boldogság nem más, testvéreim,
Mint az Isten akaratából viselt szenvedés.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

fogadjunk, ti is dohányoztok. meg kávéztok is.
elmeséljem, miért szoktam le a kávéról?


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

A tenger szenvedés között,
Mely e siralom völgyében vagyon,
Az életet szenvedés nélkül élni,
Ez a legnagyobb fájdalom!


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

Azt ugye az előbbi szösszenetben már felvázoltam, hogy leszoktam a dohányzásról. Most elmesélem, hogy miért is szoktam le a kávéról.
A reggeli kávé automatikusan hozta magával a cigit és fordítva. Azt már az elején sejtettem, hogy a kettő abbahagyása csak együtt megy. Meg aztán - mivel a kettő együtt járt - kezdtem tetemes mennyiségű kávét meginni naponta, ami furcsa jelenségeket kezdett produkálni.
Először csak olyan dolgokat véltem felfedezni, hogy a legutóbbi napkitörésnél pislogtam utoljára. Ezt még úgy elviseltem volna, de az már különösebben zavaró volt, hogy nem tudtam egyhelyben állni, még alvás közben is futottam. És párszor megbüntettek gyorshajtásért parkolás közben. 
Alapvető tulajdonságom volt, hogy 50 méterről képes voltam lefényképezni magam, gyorskioldó nélkül. Vérnyomás- és pulzusmérés csak a NASA-tól bérelt szuperszámítógép-hálózat segítségével volt megoldható.
Egyszer 85 órán keresztül ébren voltam és akkor is egy altatóorvos segítségével sikerült 2 órát aludnom. De mondhatom azt is, hogy a "Hónap Dolgozója" lettem a kávéházban, pedig nem is ott dolgozom, 60ezer betűt ütöttem le percenként vagy hegynek felfelé is tudtam síelni.
Viszont a kávé hiánya még zavaróbb volt. Reggelente sokszor elkéstem, általában a piroslámpánál a déli harangszó ébresztett fel. Ha két napig nem ittam kávét, Brazíliában omlottak a tőzsdék és mindenki a recesszióra panaszkodott. Ott tartottam, hogy a születésnapomat kikiáltották nemzeti ünnepnek. Kávé nélkül csak földrengéskor tudtam egyenesen állni.
Ekkor láttam, hogy le kell szokni a kávéról.
Az első 235 nap jól ment, mert azt gyakorlatilag végigaludtam. Aztán meg kellett küzdenem szinte mindennel. Egy egymondatos interjúra ellőtt a tévé három darab 180 perces kazettát és 4 részben adták le, főműsoridőben. Horror lett az életem, reggelente éticsigák száguldoztak felém a járdán, csak éppenhogy tudtam őket kikerülni. Két szívdobbanásom között kétszer került a Halley-üstökös Föld-közelbe...
Most már jobban vagyok, mióta két japán mérnök beépített valami kütyüt az egyik Forma-1-es autóból.
Most csak 98-as tisztabenzint iszom és 0-ról 100-ra 5 másodperc alatt gyorsulok.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

*Bocsáss meg*
Kiket szeretsz… s akik szeretnek,
Ha bántanak… ha megsebeznek,
Ne haragudj rájuk sokáig,
De öntsd ki szíved… s ha letörléd
A fájdalom kicsordult könnyeit,
Bocsáss meg!… Hidd enyhedre válik!…


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Ó, egymást hányszor félre értjük,
Szeretteinket hányszor sértjük,
Bár szívünk éppen nem akarja…
Mi is talán vérzünk a sebben,
nekünk is fáj - még élesebben,
De büszkeségünk be nem vallja!…


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

de most inkább elmegyek aludni, mert a mai nap nagyon nem volt nyuszis....


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Ne légy te büszke…, légy őszinte,
És szíved legott azzá lesz szinte…
Oszlik gyanú - megenyhül bánat,
oly váratlanul jöhet a halálunk,
Ha egymástól haraggal válunk,
Sírnál késő a bocsánat!


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

*Jézusért élni*​ "Jézusért élni, Benne remélni,
Sötét viharokban, elfeledt sarokban
A fájó keresztet könnyek nélkül vinni,
Csak Őbenne bízni.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Küzdeni a tiszta ideálért.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

amúgy szívesen kivándorolnék Kanadába, ha találnék állást, mint villamosmérnök. Fő területem a tervezés, mikrokontroller alapú áramkörök fejlesztése.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Meghalni a földnek
Isten Szent Fiáért.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

ezt még megosztom veletek, aztán tényleg megyek aludni:
Ma egy levelezés folytán eszembe jutott egy régebbi sztori. 
A történet Pécsen játszódik, úgy két-három évvel ezelőtt. Házibuli, cefre fogy stabilan, döglenek ezerrel az agysejtek. Valahogy előjön a téma arról, hogy interneten mennyi hülyeséget lehet olvasni. Rögtön be is dobtam, hogy egy oldalon olvastam: valami madár egy 100-as villanykörtét a szájába dugott és nem bírta kiszedni sehogy sem. Rögtön elkezdődtek a találgatások, hogy miért is nem lehet vagy ez csak fake, aztán odáig fajult a mutatvány, hogy Lajoska, a legfiatalabb helyi versenyző (akinek alapvetően nagyon bejött az egyik szőke, nagymellű cica, de a figyelmet nem tudta magára felhívni sehogy sem...) kellő mennyiségű pia betermelése után berobbant középre, kezében a csillár megmaradt darabjaival: ő most bizonyítani fog! Mondtuk neki, Lajoska ne csináld, wazze, be vagy állva, mint a barkaszhenger, ebből még baj lehet... Lajoska nem tántorított, arc open, körte be. Most röhögsz, de a körte aztán tényleg nem jött ki. Lajoska, wazze, mondtuk, hogy gáz lesz. Tanakodtunk, mi legyen. Hívjunk villanyszerelőt? Vagy kit kell ilyenkor iderángatni? (többen javasolták, hogy egy akkora lángost kell lenyomni Lajoskának, hogy hazáig sózza, de aztán abban is megegyeztünk, hogy nem jó, mert a szilánkot le is nyelheti.) Vigyük az ügyeletre. Na jó, de ki? Mindenkiben volt minimum 5 ezrelék töltés, ettől a szonda felrobban. Hát akkor marad a taxi. Hívtunk is egyet, aki elég bamba arccal csak 20 perc után értette meg, hogy nem egy biológia állólámpa, csak Lajoska az, szájában a körtével. Marhára nem akarta elhinni, hogy ilyen van, hiába mondtuk, hogy nem tudjuk kihúzni és nem erőltetjük, mert ha eldurran a körte, akkor nagyobb gáz is lehet. Hitetlenkedett egy darabig, persze 10 perc múlva Pécsen az összes taxis tudta, hogy egy madár 100-as körtét zabált, mert abban több a vitamin, mint a 60-asban. Az első helyen, ahova mentünk, nem fogadtak minket, egyrészt azért, mert nem ők voltak ügyeletben, másrészt azért, mert az a doki, aki korábban villanyszerelő volt, éppen nem dolgozott....
Taxiv al át a másikra. Ott először kijött az egyik doki, megnézte Lajoskát, akinek már minden baja volt, mert a irritálta a tungsram és ki akarta hányni, de nem tudta. Meg aztán még mindig tele volt, mint a távolsági busz.
Úgy 5 perc után jött a másik doki, az is röhögött, aztán kocc. Úgy negyed óra múlva kijöttek együtt és bekísérték Lajoskát, aki szemlátomást ezt igen jó néven vette. Bent lehettek már kábé fél órája, amikor nyílt a bejárati ajtó és belépett rajta a.... ....taxis. Szájában egy villanykörtével. Nem hitt nekünk....

http://www.randivonal.hu/tarskereso/naplo/sajat/?bazon=52199&mettol=0


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 16)

sosem lesz így meg a 20 hozzászólás....
majd még gondolkodom, hogy mik is történtek velem.


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Erre tanítson meg
Krisztus égi Szent Szerelme
És daloló szívvel repülni a Mennybe!"


----------



## Medve1 (2010 Június 16)

Milyen az én kapcsolatom embertársammal, Istenem?
Mindenkiben testvéremet látom-e, akiket mellém állítottál kísérőként az életben, vagy talán csak emberi szimpátia köt hozzájuk?
Talán csak emberi közelség, barátság?
Tartós csak az a kapocs, amelyet Te kötsz meg, az örökké tartó kapcsolat lesz, soha nem szakad el.
Add, hogy kötődésem, barátságom társaim felé ilyen alapokon épüljön!
ÁLDÁS BÉKESSÉG!


----------



## Wind-Storm (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

de még csak 24 órája regisztráltam


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

20 alkalommal kell hozzászólni?


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

sziaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Nem elég csak kivárni, hogy elteljen a megfelelô idô?


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

20 alkalommal kell hozzászólni?


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

szia Neked is


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

ahojteee


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Igen, jó lesz igyekezni


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Szeretnék már filmek után érdeklôdni


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

De a szabály az, hogy teljesítenem kell, amit elôírtak


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Bár, ahogy elnézem, egész jól haladok


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

sddd


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Itt nálunk már 22:46 van


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Villámgyors fejszámolás: 7 óra az eltérés


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Ez igazán "érdemi" hozzászólás volt


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

english??? please


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

i nedd a help


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Mára ennyi, mert aludnom is kéne


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

need a help. please please


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

I don´t speek english well


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

who can speak english? why i can't download a files here???


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Good night  See you


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

no problem szexi. just help me please


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

hmm


----------



## igor2603 (2010 Június 16)

halooo


----------



## vgreksa (2010 Június 16)

Frissen regisztraltam, remelem hamar meglesz a 20 (19) hozzaszolasom.


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges*


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Megtaláltam a kulcsszót: és


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Vagyis a hátralévô 24 óra alatt még 3 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Szexi (2010 Június 16)

Azt hiszem menni fog (már csak 2 )


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Június 16)

*jh*

j


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

*Néhány hasznos infó kezdő pilótáknak*

1. A felszállás lehetőség, a leszállás kényszer.
2. A botkormányt előretolva alattunk a házak mérete nő, hátrahúzva pedig csökken. Huzamosan hátrahúzva tartva a kormányt a házak ismét nőni kezdenek
3. A repülés nem veszélyes. De a zuhanás igen.
4. Sokkal jobb lent lenni a földön és azt kívánni, hogy bárcsak fent lennénk, mint fordítva.
5. Egy repüőgépen csak akkor feleslegesen sok az üzemanyag, ha az lángra kap.
6. A gép orrán lévő légcsavar azért van, hogy a pilótát lehűtse. Ha az leáll, a pilóta egyből izzadni kezd.
7. Bizonytalan helyzetben tartsd a repülési magasságot. Az éggel még soha senki nem ütközött.
8. "Jó" leszállásnak nevezzük azt, amikor a saját lábunkon hagyjuk el a gépet. "Nagyszerű" leszállásnak hívjuk azt, amely után a gép ismét használható.
9. Azt, hogy kerekekkel felfelé szálltál le, csak onnan veszed észre, hogy csak teljes gázzal jutsz el a rámpáig.
10. A túlélés esélye fordítottan arányos a leszállási szöggel. Minél meredekebb szögben száll le a gép, annál kisebb a túlélés esélye és fordítva.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Egy orvos összegyűjtötte a legérdekesebb szövegeket, amiket prosztatavizsgálat közben mondtak a páciensek.

1. Óvatosan, doki, már ott jár, ahol eddig még ember nem járt!
2. Megtalálta már Amelia Earhartot?
3. Még hall engem?
4. Megérkeztünk már? Megérkeztünk már? Megérkeztünk már?
5. Tudja, Arkansasban már törvényes házasok lennénk.
6. Talált taposóaknát, Főnök?
7. Hé! Most má tudom, mit éreznek a bábok!
8. Doktor úr, szóljon, ha találkozik az önbecsülésemmel!
9. Nem volt korábban APEH ellenőr?
10. Írna egy igazolást a feleségemnek, hogy nem ott hordom az agyam?


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

7


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

6


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

9


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A fogaid épségét a legjobban úgy őrizheted meg, ha nem szólsz bele mások dolgába.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

44


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

45745


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A kirándulás egy olyan társasjáték, ami veszekedéssel indul és felhőszakadással ér véget.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

574457


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A sün egy makacs madár. Csak akkor hajlandó repülni, ha belerúgok.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A cukrász a selejtet habbal takarja be, a kőműves habarccsal, az orvos meg földdel.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az egyik jele a közelgő idegösszeomlásnak az a meggyőződés, hogy a munkád nagyon-nagyon fontos.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

hghet6


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Tudósok megállapították, hogy a rendszeres sörfogyasztás jót tesz az egészségnek. Elnézést, tudósokat mondtam volna? Úgy értettem: 'ír emberek'.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

tzetuet666


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az egyetlen különbség az ügyvédek és az orvosok között az, hogy az ügyvéd kirabol, az orvos pedig kirabol és még meg is öl.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Annyira elhatalmasodott rajtam az álmatlanság, hogy már munkaidőben sem tudok aludni.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

úőépöop


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Középkorú akkor lesz az ember, amikor két kísértés közül annak enged, ami után este kilencre már hazaérhet.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A jövő gyárának csak két alkalmazottja lesz: egy ember és egy kutya. Az ember dolga az lesz, hogy etesse a kutyát, a kutyáé pedig az, hogy ne engedje az embert hozzányúlni a berendezésekhez.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

3456789


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az évszázad üzlete: embereket venni annyiért, amennyit érnek, és eladni őket annyiért, amennyire tartják magukat. (Moldova György)


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

three


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az ember kivételével minden állat tudja, hogy a legfontosabb dolgunk az életben élvezni azt.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Úgy is jó a 20 hsz ezt csinálom?
össze kell szednem húsz üzenetet, tehát előre elnézést kérek azoktól, akik elolvassák őket.
Az első egy híres csángó mondás: ha le akarod nyalni a passzírozógépet, előtte állítsd le.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az egyetlen, amit kérek egy esély, hogy megbizonyosodhassak arról: a pénz nem boldogít.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

rhwrthwrhrthr


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A feleség olyan, mint a monokli. Elegáns viselet, de nélküle jobban lát az ember.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

A jövő gyárának csak két alkalmazottja lesz: egy ember és egy kutya. Az ember dolga az lesz, hogy etesse a kutyát, a kutyáé pedig az, hogy ne engedje az embert hozzányúlni a berendezésekhez.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A hajó azért nőnemű minden nyelvben, mert olyan sokba kerül hozzá a festék.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

A 2. legfontosabb szervem az agyam.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Mi szüksége a légierőnek új, drága bombázókra? Panaszkodtak az elmúlt években az általunk lebombázottak?


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Sárkány sárkányt szül.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Az opera az, amikor egy fickót hátba szúrnak, és Ő nem vérzik, hanem énekel.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

A demokráciának többet kellene jelentenie annál, mint amikor két farkas és egy birka szavaz arról, mi legyen vacsorára.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Víziók útján életösztön-hajtás fut aszott gyökérből.


----------



## secuaz (2010 Június 16)

Nem nehéz rájönni, hogy szegények vagyunk - elég ránézni a szárítókötélen száradó WC papírra.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Koromsötétben rémségek hárpiája a Holdat nézi.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

1


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Állítsátok meg a világot,ki akarok szállni!


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

3


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Jézus él és a Bibliát dedikálja a Blahán.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Tegnap mikor szexeltünk optikai csalódásban volt részem.Úgy tűnt mintha megmozdult volna.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Már a szex sem az igazi mióta a nők is élvezik.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

19


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Vegetáriánus vagyok.Két étkezés között.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

17


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Azért jó tengerparton lakni mert ott kevesebb oldalról vesznek körül hülyék.


----------



## viki325 (2010 Június 16)

15


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Mindegy,hogy fiú lesz vagy lány,a lényeg,hogy biszex legyen.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

A tanár olyan mint a kábszeres:mindig csak az anyag érdekli.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Csúnya lány volt..az arca Loui Amstrong hangjára emlékeztetett.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Olyan volt vele a tánc mintha egy zongorát tologattam volna.


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

Ha az úszás annyira egészséges akkor a bálnák miért olyan kövérek?


----------



## Calysto (2010 Június 16)

A monológ párbeszéd a feleség és a papucsférj között.


----------



## Eszti19 (2010 Június 17)

A másnaposság nem az italtól van, hanem attól, akivel együtt ivott az ember.


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

egyszer hopp


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

másszor kopp


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

jéé, már 2007-ben regeltem


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

és most épp a Solarist nézem


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

a retekklubbon adják


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

George Clooney a főszereplő


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

amúgy vettem egy e-book olvasót


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

iRiver Story. jó kis cucc.


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

http://www.itextreme.hu/index.php?q=tesztek/461
itt egy teszt róla


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

ezért is kellene a 20 hsz., sok itt a jó könyv.


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

mondjuk nem volt olcsó, de megérte, ha csak azt nézem, hogy már most 120 könyv van rajta


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

eddig 3-at olvastam el rajta, nem rossz


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

egyébként épp dolgozok


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

de titeket amúgysem érdekelne, hogy mit


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

jelentéktelen kis meló, de azért én elvagyok vele


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

és milyen Canadában?


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

Itt Magyarországon sajna elég sz*r...


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

kepeszt az ember, azt mégse jut 1ről a kettőre


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

már majdnem megvan


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

ééééés juhéjj thx a topikért


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

vajon miért nem megy, ha a regem jóideje megvan, és most a 20 hsz is?


----------



## Sn00PiG (2010 Június 17)

"*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.*"

"Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 21"

Regisztrált:: Nov 2007

akkor?


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

K


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

ö


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

s


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

z


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

i


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

a lehetőséget


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

a


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

gyors


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

elérésének


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

Remek


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

ötlet


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

volt,


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

meg


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

kell


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

höhö


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

vallani.


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

1+1=3 , még falu helyen is! Vagy nem....


----------



## Darkwing (2010 Június 17)

Elvileg meg is van a 20, de még mindig ezt kapom:

"a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

1. Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
2. Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
3. Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."

Tudja valaki miért???


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

- Mennyi a pálinka és az aszpirin összege?
- 11, ugyanis a pálinka üt, az aszpirin meg hat.


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

- Miért buta a fa?
- Mert esze ágában sincs!


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

*- Mi a különbség a szoknya és a fűnyíró közt? 
- Nyúlj alá és megtudod!! 
*


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

a


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

sfsa


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

fsawd


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

arggh


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

jdfj


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

még 10?!!!!!!


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

Két székely bácsi találkozik a piacon. Egyik kérdezi:
- Mit adtál a lovadnak tavaly, amikor kólikás volt?
- Korpát meg melaszt!
Egy hét múlva újra találkoznak:
- Korpát meg melaszt adtam a lovamnak, mégis megdöglött!
- Az enyém is!


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

- Mi az, fekete, hosszú és énekel?
- ???
- Gyászmenet. És mi az, ami fekete, hosszó és nem énekel?
- ???
- Locsolócső...


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

- Mi az, nagy fehér és nem tud fára mászni?
- ???
- Hűtőszekrény...


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

sdvs


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

“sokmindent tok 2. vilaghaborurol…a call of duty osszes reszet vegigtoltam!”


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

Margarin:
Két egér beszélget a kamrában:
- Rád fog esni a margarin!
- Rámamargarin?


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

Józan életű kőműves brigád munkát keres! Mottónk: Ha megáll, fal; ha leborul, járda. Valamire jó lesz.


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

jadfsdf


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

Balatonra néző anyósomat elcserélném egy rotációs kapára.


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

Házastársamat társasházra cserélem!


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

vdsv


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

hj,jkg


----------



## gyuri1212 (2010 Június 17)

yvasv


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)




----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

kjlj


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

Hát akkor én is megpróbálom.


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## Fordosgyerek (2010 Június 17)

Ennyi. Mára végeztem.


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

*1*

1


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Mindenkinek egy szép és kellemes napot kívánok *

Kis unokáim (5 és 6 évesek) részére keresek-kutatok egy olyan web-siteot (huuuú, de ronda szó) ahonnan A4-es formátumban kinyomtathatnék kisiskolás (gyakorló) vonalas és kockás füzet lapokat ... Ha valaki tud egy ilyen internet címet, akkor nagyon megkérném, hogy küldje már el a [email protected] e-mail címre... Ezer köszönet érte Ausztráliából


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Tudja valaki????*

Megkérdezhetem, hogy mi értelme van ennek a 20 KÖTELEZŐ hozzászólásos szabálynak?????


----------



## Lilics (2010 Június 17)




----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Haaaaát.... akkor beszélgessünk az időről. Nálunk tél van ... esik az eső, de nem bánom  mert az elmúlt nyár írtó meleg volt ...gyakran +45-öt is elérte.


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam már én is


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

sok a ritkaság


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

csak legyen elég időm végigolvasni


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

már a felénél tartok


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

14 (Kár, hogy Ocean's fourteen nem lesz  )


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

16 (sweet little sixteen)


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

18 (nagykorúság)


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

19 (itt a cél mindjárt)


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## Bayface (2010 Június 17)

21 (kell a ráadás is  )


----------



## Kankalin1 (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 17)

*^^*

Hello, na hát én még új vagyok itt.. remélem gyorsan összeszedem azt a 20hsz-t, mert nagyon megtetszett az oldal..=)


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 17)

2..


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## wrs (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

oujh


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

pokh


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

dzk


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

g


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

gf


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

éplkj


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

k


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

ék


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

lo


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

épo


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

lkui


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

g


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

o


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

op


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

ok


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

hz


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

ki


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

puz


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

ut


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

ftg


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

zt


----------



## pitti81 (2010 Június 17)

hggtfr*ljhguilig8gijhuoi*


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

Kösszi!


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 1


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 2


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 3


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 4


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 5


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 6


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 7


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 8


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 9


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 10


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 11


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 12


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 13


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 14


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 15


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 16


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 17


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 18


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

kkjf


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 19


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

ákjsfés


----------



## Jandopowaa (2010 Június 17)

asd 20 and the end =)


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

héhuizaz


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

urtpiaedéjf


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

kjéjájfd


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 20


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 22


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 23


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 24


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

élféshf


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

sdkéjfésd


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

éfskjféjaéf


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

uproitus


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 28


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 29


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 30


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 31


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 32


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 33


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 34


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 35


----------



## anett27 (2010 Június 17)

asd 36


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Közben előkészítettem a vacsit... Rakott padlizsán a mai menű...ha valaki éppen erre lenne éhes, akkor ugorjon be, szívesen látom.


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Atyám... még mindig kell 16 üzenetet írnom ahhoz, hogy kinyithassak egy oldalt ezen a site-on....


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Anett ... te már 36. üzenetnél tartasz ... Miért?! Ne hogy azt írd, hogy 20 után kiderül, hogy előről kell kezdeni....


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

mire elérem a20-at-.-"


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

asdasdasd


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

20 20 20 20 :d


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

nemsokára meglesszxd


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

talánxD


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

asd


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok, nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

lol


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

ennek én is örülök jó oldal


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

rengeteg anyag van itt


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

Amikor itt vagyok akkor sok új dolgot látok


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

sok aletölthető dolog de az emberek is jófejek


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

adasdadsads


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

:d:d:d


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

mindjárt 20 xD


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

:d


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

19:d


----------



## GTAKing (2010 Június 17)

xd


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## typhoon69696969 (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok.


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Mik ezek a számok?


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Haladjunk előre....


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Pont - pont vesszőcske


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

ismeritek a 20mp-es szabályt?


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

69


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Ec pec kimehecc


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

csiga biga gyere ki


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Nagy Árpi


----------



## budai8 (2010 Június 17)

Ordítanak ordasok, ösze ne lapítsatok


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

*xy*

xx


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

*dd*

ff


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

*33*

44


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

334


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

4332


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

434222


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

4342423


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

341234444


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

ddsasdfdfafs


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

hahahhahaha


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

mmememememmmme


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

sfvsadgadsgsadgas


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

nnnnn


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

dsafsafssdsdsasdfasdfdsfasfasdfsadfsdafsafsafasdfasdf


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

dfdgsdgggsgsg


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

nbvcvcxbv


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

bb
bb


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

m
m
m
m


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

fffffff


----------



## lemmma (2010 Június 17)

nn
kk


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

beszélni és írni nagyon szeretek


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

számomra nagyon hasznosak


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

aha


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

hurrá


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

Haladjunk előre


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

Könyvek


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

jó


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

szuper


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

szerelem


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

akar


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

egyszerűbb


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

Mókás


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

gyerek


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

*Hali!*

Ababúj


----------



## Paul-xxx (2010 Június 17)

Magyar


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*SZENT JÚNIUS HÍVÁSA*



 

 Öreg és hűvös az én ajkam
S fejem körül lángol a Nyár
És Léda csügg az ajkamon.
Szent Június, könyörülj rajtam. 
Napszúrásként küldd rám a Vágyat,
Szájam friss gyermek-száj legyen,
Szamóca-izű, illatos
Szája boldog, szép, szűz leánynak. 
Öntözzem e szájjal csak egyszer
A Léda őszi szemeit:
Kigyúl majd lelkünkben a Nyár
S jön az Óra nagy üdv-sereggel. 
Becsókolnék Léda szivébe
Egy ékes nárcisz-ligetet
S mint kaland-útján egy Zeusz,
Befeküdnék a közepébe.
(Ady)


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Fehér éjszakák*



 

 Ismered-e az álomtalan éjet,
Mikor a szívünk még szűz és beteg,
Mikor fehérek még a remények,
Mikor bárányok még a fellegek?
Ismered-e a könyvek közt virrasztást
S a könnyek közt virrasztást ismered?
Mikor a csönd elringat puha karján
És várnak ránk nagy ismeretlenek? 
Az éj körülfoly, mint valami tenger,
Ó tengerek, álmok, könnyek, betűk,
Ó élet, merre szívünk szállni nem mer,
Ó távol partok, távol hegedűk!
Valaki már ránk vár s dalolni késztet,
De még csalódni korán lesz, korán,
Melyik csillag az, melyben vágya éghet:
Az a szőkés, vagy az a halovány? 
Ó szomorú szép, álomtalan éjek,
Engem ti nem ringattok már soha.
És nem borít el a fehér remények
S fehér virágok csöndes zápora.
Szelíd igába nem fognak a könyvek
S a könnyek áldását nem ismerem
S nem nézem a rámragyogó jövőnek
Kék csillagát a fehér éjeken...
(Juhász Gy)


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

vagy 2


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

ez meg már 4


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

a


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

*v*

vds


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

gfdg


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Árva


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

gfr


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Bács


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

hkiu


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Baranya


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

kiuz


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Bars


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

mjuz


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Békés


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

mm,k


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Bereg


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

_*Légszomj*_

Álmomban, felhők alatt,
Ájult fények szárnyán
Szállt az éjjel, a suhanó széllel,
S elrabolt belőlem minden szót.

Álmomban testem kéreg, ág
S parszekek* közé ékelt üzenet a szó.
Lassan hull a fakuló semmibe,
Tépett ágról az éjjel suhanó.

Felhők alatt hajnalban
Rabolt szavak nyáját, éji szelet
Kergetnek suhanó fények
S testem parszekek közé ékelt
Bénult ág, némult kéreg.
(Ady András)

 _*parszek - a csillagtávolságok mérésére használt egység, 3,26 fényév 
_


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Beszterce


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

uztre


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Bihar


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

jzitr


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Bodrog


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

trzr


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Borsod


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

rewq


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Csanád


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

juzguz


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

jgzj


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Csongrád


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

jmhjm


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

kmhju


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Doboka


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

jghj


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

khku


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

még ekkora hüleséget... 14 :S


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Fehér


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

kuk


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## Kazoka (2010 Június 17)

Fogarasföld


----------



## Noncsi20 (2010 Június 17)

kuj


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

18 ajjjjjjjjjjjjh :S:S:S


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

19 mindjárt


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

na ha minden igaz ez az utsó  20


----------



## grexxy (2010 Június 17)

még nem...


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

_*VERS*_

A fát a versben mindenki érti,
s ha ríme is van, bár sivár,
mint keresztútnál, a rímkeresztben,
szemekben összeáll a táj.

Összefut már a tej, a nyál, a nyáj,
összeér vér, a száj s ide
kötődik százados szállal ezer
szabadon kódorgó ige.

Ritmusra jár az óra s a medve,
forog e kerge-körbe-tánc -
Van kenyér és rím a boldogságra,
ha csábít illat-asszonánc.

És a vers ma asszonyom helyén ül,
s a vers a lakályos hiány -
Egy idő- vagy versszakban tenyérből
fogunk olvasni már.
(Csiki László)


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!
Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Ha elhagysz, veled mehetek?
Mental as Anything


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Akit feledni akarunk, arra gondolunk.
Jean de La Bruyére


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy kád forró víz – nyakig elmerülsz benne, aztán szép lassan kihűl.


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.
Ady Endre


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.
Albert Einstein


----------



## farfallina (2010 Június 17)

Fordítsd az arcodat a nap felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül.
Helen Keller


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*AZ UTOLSÓ VILLAMOS* 
zuhog a júliusi lomb 
 hallgatom a szekereket 
 völgyön át hordják a telet 
 most öltözik őszbe a domb 
patak hídja forog némán 
 fosztott kertben rebben a kéz 
 vonat sípol vörös a réz 
 kicseréli arcunk lomhán 
lassan haladok romok közt 
 hatalmas jázmin erkélyek 
 ártézi vizen a kelyhek 
 dölyfös ónja vasal sok pöszt 
forró váltók párhuzamos 
 hitén cseng a jövő végül 
 harangnyelvek tánca perdül 
 fényben úszik a villamos 
felül a tűz leszáll a víz 
 elpárolog a látomás 
 modern cet gyomrában Jónás 
 kifakad mint egy vörös fríz 
valaki mindig visszanéz 
 valaki hordja az arcod 
 és a csillag után kapkod 
 benned az örök gyerekkéz 
süvítve már távolodik 
 rendreutasítja törvény 
 elnyeli a színes örvény 
 anyja méhébe vágyódik
(Bencze Mihály)


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Üzenem a felkelő Napnak, 
Hogy nem mindenkire 
Ragyog, 
Mert az* árnyék* foltjai sötétek, 
Nagyok. Demján Irén


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Tűzforrás*


Hűs forrásból vizet venni
Jeges szélben szárítkozni
Tenger-kincsét megmarkolni
Fa odvában elrejtőzni
Aranyfényű égre nézni
Vörös pipacsok közé heverni
Parázs melegét érezni
Tűz hamvában elporladni
(Jakos Kata)


----------



## Pirikécske (2010 Június 17)

farfallina írta:


> Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.
> Albert Einstein


 aki mer az nyer


----------



## Pirikécske (2010 Június 17)

sok hühó semmiért


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Müller Péter szerint a mai ember sok mindent görcsösen akar. Ez azért van, mert elvesztette belső hitét és bölcsességét.


----------



## Pirikécske (2010 Június 17)

igaz ember


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Az egyetemes összhang szerint egymásnak megfelelõ, égi és földi, természeti és emberi világban két alapelv, a jang (a magasság, fény, erõ, kezdeményezés, megtermékenyítés férfias elve) és a jin (a mélység, árnyék, nyugalom, odaadás, befogadás nõies elve) váltakozik, mégpedig az örök törvény, a tao szerint.


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

_„Az egész természet harmónia, és mi azért vagyunk, hogy harmonizáljunk vele.” (Bengt Berg)_


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Hogy van-e Isten vagy nincsen,
Hogy te hiszel vagy nem hiszel benne,
Az mindegy, de az életed arra van,
Hogy úgy éld le, mintha lenne.

Egy az Isten, vagy egy sem.

De azért mindenki szeresse.
Lépj be úgy, mintha bent volna,
Ha netán belépsz egy templomba.

Te csak iszol és zabálsz és kefélsz,
Csoda, hogy az ajtón még beférsz.
Az lesz majd a katasztrófa,
Ha nem bír el az akasztófa.
Az a napi négy-öt-hat karambol
Már neked is sok a kalandból.

Miért iszol szomjúságot?
Éhséget, mondd, miért eszel?

Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit keresek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem találom meg.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit akarok,
Mert ha tudom, akkor semmit nem kapok.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit szeretek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem ismerem meg.

Kicsi az ember, ha térdepel,
Sokféle isten érdekel,
Többnyire meg is érdemlik,
Megbocsátják, ha nincsen mit.
Letérdelsz és imádkozol,
Mert áhitatba estél.
Letérdelsz és imádkozol,
Hogy áhitatba ess.
Majd átitat az áhitat,
Keresned fölösleges!

Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit keresek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem találom meg.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit akarok,
Mert ha tudom, akkor semmit nem kapok.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit szeretek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem ismerem meg.

Neked jól állna, ha lenne!
- nekem jó lenne, ha állna.
Elnézlek, ahogy előttem térdelsz,
Ez minden férfi álma.
Még egyszer elmegyek,
Mielőtt elmegyek,
Te meg kelj föl és járj egyet a parton!
Szevasztok lányok, én már üdvözültem,
És magamat ehhöz is tartom.

Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit keresek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem találom meg.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit akarok,
Mert ha tudom, akkor semmit nem kapok.
Én nem akarom tudni, hogy mit szeretek,
Mert ha tudom, akkor nem ismerem meg.
(Müller Péter)


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## mosby (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

Egy fontos tétel a Pitagorasz-tétel, ami kimondja, hogy bármely derékszögű háromszögben az átfogó négyzete megegyezik a két befogó négyzetének összegével. Ha _c_ az átfogó, a tétel az alábbi alakban írható le:




Ami azt is jelenti, hogy a derékszögű háromszög bármelyik két oldalából meg lehet határozni a harmadik oldalt. A Pitagorasz-tétel általánosítása a koszinusztétel:



ami minden háromszögre igaz, nem csak abban az esetben, ahol γ derékszögű. A koszinusztétel lehetővé teszi a háromszög szögeinek és oldalainak meghatározását, ha ismert a háromszög három oldala, vagy két oldal és az általuk közrefogott szög.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 17)

A rendőrhöz odavisznek egy gumibotot:
- Biztos úr, ez nem a magáé?
- Nem, az enyém elveszett.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 17)

A rendőrök elhatározzák, hogy felfedezik, hová tűnik a fény, ha lekapcsolják a lámpát. Bemennek a sötétkamrába, lekapcsolják a fényt, és az összes rendőr keresi az eltűnt fényt. Egyszer csak az egyik felkiált:
- Fiúk megtaláltam! A hűtőben van!


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Kutyaeledel*

Viccek / Abszolút viccek 

(Laza)



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kórházban kérdi az egyik páciens a mellette levő ágyon fekvő társától:
- Ön hogyan került ide be?
- Az egésznek az a fránya kutyakaja az oka. Kisnyugdíjas vagyok, és felfedeztem, hogy a kutyatápokban teljes tápértékű étel van, vitaminokkal, ráadásul sokkal olcsóbb, mint a normál étel. Így hát elkezdtem ezt enni reggelire, ebédre és vacsorára.
- És ételmérgezést kapott tőle?
- Á, dehogy. Épp egy dögös kis szuka hátsó felét szagolgattam, amikor mindkettőnket elcsapott egy autó.:lol::lol:[/FONT]


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

*Bíróságon*

Viccek / Bűnözők 
:!:
(Laza)



Bíró a vádlotthoz:
- Nem megmondtam magának, mikor legutóbb itt járt, hogy nem akarom többé látni ebben a teremben?
- De, igen, tisztelt bíró úr, mondtam is a rendőrnek, de ő ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy idehozzon.


----------



## savoy (2010 Június 17)

No.... még egyet búcsúzásul


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

a


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

b


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

c


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

d


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

e


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

f


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

g


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

h


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

i


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

j


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

k


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

l


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

m


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

n


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

o


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

p


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

q


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

r


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

s


----------



## minto (2010 Június 17)

t


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 17)

A temetőben két szomszédos, frissen hantolt sír áll. Mindkettőnél egy-egy fekete ruhás férfi. Az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Feleség?
- Nem, anyós.
- Az is jó.


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 17)

Kovács a nyakánál fogva kilógatja az anyósát a tizedikről, majd így szól hozzá:
- Te boszorkány! Mások már megmérgeztek volna, vagy a vasalóval vernének fejbe, de lásd ki vagyok én: szabadon engedlek!


----------



## trinity3378 (2010 Június 17)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## szabolcsbiro (2010 Június 17)

igen ez egy jo ötlet:::::


----------



## szabolcsbiro (2010 Június 17)

barátnőmnek szeretném a könyvet csak sehol nem lehet megtalálni de itt rábukantam Fehér Tibor-Könyves Király


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 1


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 2


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 3


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 4


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 5


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 6


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 7


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 8


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 9


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 10


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 11


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 12


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 13


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 14


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 15


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 16


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 17


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 18


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 19


----------



## Nicc (2010 Június 17)

Hozzászólás 20


----------



## metalmacska (2010 Június 17)

1014045


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

ez egy nagyon jó oldal


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz:2


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz:3


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz:4


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz:5


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz:6


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

A cinizmus nem minden....


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

....de nem semmi


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Az alvástól megéhezem.


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Az evéstől elálmosodom.


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

az élet szép


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Evés közben jön meg a szomszéd


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Messziről jött ember sokára ér ide.


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Aki utoljára nevet, annak lassú a felfogása.


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

23


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Korán keltem, hol az arany?


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

44325


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

kell am ez a 20 hozzaszolas dolog meg 48 ora


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

A hazug embert könnyebb utolérni, ha sánta


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

7869


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

456567


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

8ö89ö6


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

hjkl


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

789ö9


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hsz: 17


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Nincs is gravitáció, csak a föld szívat minket...


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

A tehén bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem.


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## mipostol (2010 Június 17)

hrrrrrrrr


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

Az alkohollal nincs semmi bajom. De nélküle....


----------



## szoszimano (2010 Június 17)

hörrr...


----------



## Mhz (2010 Június 17)

mmmm


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kkkkkkkk*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




kkoiuhgjjghfkfctuztuiuzgzhgjhhjjhliziuzzlizizvioiuoujoiujoilujolk


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kkkkkkkkk*

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkhkjkgiktioktgjgjhghgzhghffkjkljlkjkhjghfgjhv


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*jlkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkj*

jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*jkjkjkkjkjkjkjkjlk*

jkkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kjjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkj*

jkjkjkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkjkk


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kokokokokokokokoko*

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
4444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj*

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkékkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj*

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

kooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Dsafdsa


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Llllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*kkkkkkkkkkkkk*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Azért valamivel értelmesebb hozzászólásokat is lehetne írni


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

ŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐŐ


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

A szem a lélek tükre


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Wwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*llllllllllllllllllllllll*

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Hirtelen más nem jutott eszembekiss


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*9999999999999*

999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

éééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Ppppppppppp


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

*Köszi*

huh, köszi a tippet


----------



## monika731007 (2010 Június 17)

*áááááááááá*

888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

Tölcsért csinálok a kezemből:!:


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

*:d*

:d:d:d:d


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

ŐÚ


----------



## emeschke (2010 Június 17)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb:33:


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Sssssssss


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Nnnnnnnnn


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Yyyyyyyy


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Aaaaa


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

jjwő , kápgs


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Qqqqqqq


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

gvhsnb fxn dtgmh


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Eeeeeeeee


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Ccccccccccc


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

ŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰŰ


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Fffffffff


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Kkkkkkkk


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Bbbbbbbbbb


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Ssssssssssss


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## ax.ela (2010 Június 17)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

jugvz Yá


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

haló, itt tessék?


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

elég kevés a létszám!


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

valszeg ez a fórum megy a legjobban


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

Mike Oldfield rajongó, esetleg?


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

:d:d:d


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

Ascaron, ez így van.


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

asb


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

ndgb gn


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

Ncore inkább nem?


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

nvkkl


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

emoke kicsit bővebben ha már ennyien vagynk


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

mm mm ű


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

hát csak nem igazán van mit írjak


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

na jó!


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

valamit le szeretnél tölteni ?ami máshol nincs meg?


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

nah én megyek vacsizni


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

mert én csak ezért vagyok itt!


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

jó étvágyat


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

hát szétnézek és remélem megtalálom


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

köszi


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

hát én is kezdem


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

*A fáradtságom oka !*

Eleinte a kevés alvásra és a sok stresszre fogtam, de most végre megtaláltam az igazi okát! 
Azért vagyok fáradt, mert túl sokat dolgozom! Tudniillik 10 millió lakosa van, Magyarországnak. Ebből 3,5 millió nyugdíjas, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 6,5 milliónak kell elvégezni MINDENT! 
Ja és Hétszázezren tanulnak, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 5,8 millióra marad az összes munka, de 800 ezren a kormánynak dolgoznak, így marad 5 millió. Félmillió embert alkalmaz a katonaság. Lenne még 4,5 millió aktív. 600 ezren még iskolakötelezett kor alatt vannak. Ha számba vesszük az összes munkaerőt, aki a parlamentben, polgármesteri hivatalokban, állami támogatású intézményekben dolgozik, megkapjuk ugyebár azt a maradék 1,5 milliót, akire a tényleges munka elvégzése hárul. Egy adott pillanatban 300 000 ember fekszik kórházban, van táppénzen, hozzájuk jön a félmillió munkanélküli, s már is láthatjuk: pontosan hétszázezer ember osztozik a terheken. Ja... és most olvastuk a legújabb statisztikát: jelenleg 699.998 ember van börtönben, ami azt jelenti, hogy mindössze két emberre maradt minden munka: Rám és Rád. Cseszd meg!!! Te meg pont internetezel!


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

wááááá nem igaz


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

még kell pár


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

Emokenek 1 kis humor


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

abc


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

nem tom mit írjak


----------



## lesliemüller (2010 Június 17)

itt a 20. dik


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

regényt nem szeretnék írni


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

én se nyugi


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

jééé és télleg thx


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## emoke93 (2010 Június 17)

végre


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## franky13 (2010 Június 17)

a letöltéshez szükséges a 48 órának lejárni nem elég az h második napja vagyok tag??


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok, én még új vagyok itt,
remélem kapok majd finom csokit.


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

jó az oldal, csak szokni kell,
már csak tizennyolc válasz kell.


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

gyorsabban megy ez mint gondoltam,
a szavakból ki nem fogytam.


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## jozefino (2010 Június 17)

Hahó


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## porgetes (2010 Június 17)

12213123


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

látom, hogy más ennyire nem kreatív,
hiszen csak számokat ír


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## odorovich (2010 Június 17)

hátpersze


----------



## porgetes (2010 Június 17)

2434345


----------



## jozefino (2010 Június 17)

Én meg itt vagyok.


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

jó ez az oldal gyerekek,
szokjuk még a húsz üzenetet


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

türelemetleneknek ez nem való,
nem kell, hogy minddig minden rímeljen


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

online vagyok, most látom,
felhozott a barátom


----------



## jozefino (2010 Június 17)

Mert számmal is el lehet érni a letöltést és úgy gondolta az emberke megoldja így


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

húsz válaszért húsz másodperc,
egyre jobb hecc


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

már csak tizenegy és jújdejó,
türelmetleneknek nem való


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

fogy az idő fogy a húsz,
olyan ez mint egy busz


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

bgbayg dfmg,mc


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

*Ma egy vidám verset kéne írni*
*Dús mosollyal a szépet hinni*
*Felhők felett járva győzni*
*Habfelhőkből vizet inni*


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

hmmnéűy


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

*:d*



Teknocc írta:


> *Ma egy vidám verset kéne írni*
> *Dús mosollyal a szépet hinni*
> *Felhők felett járva győzni*
> *Habfelhőkből vizet inni*



ez nem rossz


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

mindegy mit írsz úgyse nézik,
csak számolj gyorsan kétszer tízig


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

miért? a többi gagyi volt?


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

*Ma egy vidám napra kéne kelni*
*Dalok hangját eldúdolni *
*Jó zenésszel jót zenélni*
*Siker csúcsán nem feladni*


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> *Ma egy vidám napra kéne kelni*
> *Dalok hangját eldúdolni *
> *Jó zenésszel jót zenélni*
> *Siker csúcsán nem feladni*


 
idézni is lehet magamtól?

ez aztán az ego lego!


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

piros pipacs


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ez oldal függőséget okoz, rájöttem


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

borsmenta


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

rájöttem, hogy húszon túl is van élet


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

kár, hogy vége lassan, mert megszerettem a huszozást!


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> idézni is lehet magamtól?
> 
> ez aztán az ego lego!



láttom te is elvagy


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

pedig én csak segíteni jöttem vkinek mert itt fent van az ami máshol nincs és küldenék vkinek vmit vmiért vhogy


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

az a baj, hogy már most sem tudom, hányadik üzinél tartok


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

na megvan a húsz, de ez nekem kevés volt, lehet még?


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> pedig én csak segíteni jöttem vkinek mert itt fent van az ami máshol nincs és küldenék vkinek vmit vmiért vhogy



én keresek már jó ideje pár filmet és remélem itt megtalálom


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> na megvan a húsz, de ez nekem kevés volt, lehet még?



hajrá


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ott van az a státuszod alatt, hogy

ascaron
státusz: önlány
Üzi: 18


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

jaj tervezőm xD


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

júj, 22 , most mi lesz?
elvisz a manó?


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> ott van az a státuszod alatt, hogy
> 
> ascaron
> státusz: önlány
> Üzi: 18



na ezt sem halottam még így xD önlány


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

te is függő lettél, ascaron!
maradjunk 40ig!


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> júj, 22 , most mi lesz?
> elvisz a manó?



igen egy canadai szőrös manó xD


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> na ezt sem halottam még így xD önlány


 
te meg meg lettél büntetve, mert beidéztelek


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

a smilesz elég fura, nem lehetne zöld fejű?


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

solti56 írta:


> 6



XDXDXDXD miért pont 40-ig?XD


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

X.


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

idéztlen vagyok


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

Xi.


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> XDXDXDXD miért pont 40-ig?XD


 
mert nem csak a huszasoké a világ


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> a smilesz elég fura, nem lehetne zöld fejű?



mert ez az általános, de lent van zöldfejű


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

Biztos panonos volt a kiötlő, mert huszas.
De jó, hogy nem vodkás!
Gondolj bele, 7ven!


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> idéztlen vagyok



Megidézlek Teknocc XD


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

Xii.


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> mert nem csak a huszasoké a világ


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> mert ez az általános, de lent van zöldfejű


 
de ez olyan zöld, hogy már nem zöld


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> Megidézlek Teknocc XD


 
én meg elidőzlek


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> de ez olyan zöld, hogy már nem zöld



van kék


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ennyire még a suliban sem voltam aktív


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> én meg elidőzlek



hééé ez kétszer számolta nekem a 27-ig üzit


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> van kék


 
milyen szerencse, hogy színnemlátó vagyok


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

de jó, már kaptam egy köszö netet


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> ennyire még a suliban sem voltam aktív



:0::0:

ha a mégtöbbre kattintasz jó pár smileyt találsz


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

na hali


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> na hali



feladod xD
szia


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

Tizenhat


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

Xvii


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

csak azért is 40 -ig


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

18 (De szép kor is volt!)


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

_*19*_


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

na eddig 33


----------



## solti56 (2010 Június 17)

20!!!!! Xx!


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> csak azért is 40 -ig


 csakazértis szeretem ezt az oldalt,
mert sokoldalú és nem kétszínű, mint kiderült az ég, mert kék


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

*Születésem előtt mintegy 9 hónappal
összegyűlt apám-anyám
(pusztán a Testület működtetése végett)
hogy engem oda-idézve:
életfogytiglanra + halálra
ítéljenek; holott
semmit se tudtak rólam.
- Az ítélet jogtalan, de erős. Végrehajtása
folyamatban. Fellebbezésnek helye nincs.
*

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> na eddig 33


 le vagy maradva hárommal, de mgé beérhetsz


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> csakazértis szeretem ezt az oldalt,
> mert sokoldalú és nem kétszínű, mint kiderült az ég, mert kék



géza kék az ég:9


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> le vagy maradva hárommal, de mgé beérhetsz



jájjj


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

"na eddig 33"

/ascaron/


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Mindig is mondtam, hogy mifelénk kétféle gyalogos van: kaszkadőr és kamikaze.


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

teknocc írta:


> "na eddig 33"
> 
> /ascaron/


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

"Szeretem a tejet."

/A csoki/


----------



## Teknocc (2010 Június 17)

Már csak egy kell, jaj ne már letelt, a franc.


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> "Szeretem a tejet."
> 
> /A csoki/



"Feladnám a csokievést, de én semmit sem adok fel"

by Táskám


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

Teknocc írta:


> Már csak egy kell, jaj ne már letelt, a franc.



:d Grat


----------



## ascaron (2010 Június 17)

ascaron írta:


> :d Grat



na most megyek körbesasolni

köszi a játékot


----------



## bornik (2010 Június 17)

na már nincs sok hátra


----------



## bornik (2010 Június 17)

még kettő


----------



## bornik (2010 Június 17)

szóval az utolsó, most még nem mélyedtem el az összes fórumban


----------



## lengyusz (2010 Június 17)

jó kis fórum


----------



## lengyusz (2010 Június 17)

hurrá


----------



## lengyusz (2010 Június 17)

na még 17


----------



## lengyusz (2010 Június 17)

márcsak 16


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

1.sziasztok


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

2Most tanulom


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

gfh


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

3.Hol vagytok?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

4.Alszatok?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

5.Mit vártok?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

6.Francia?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

46


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

98


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

7. Mexico?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)




----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

Francia


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

8. A végén Anglia?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

bimbóó


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

Argentína


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

9.Kötekedsz


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

14 ostorcsapás


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

10. Milyen bimbó?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

15 ratatatata


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

tyúkmellbimbó


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

11. Rózsa?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

17-14 a magyar igazság


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

Sándor


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

12.Rántva?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

egyhíjánhúsz


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

roston


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

13 Mátyás király


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

14. Jó neked!


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

que?


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

hát még neked!


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

15. Bánatos vagyok!


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

nemműxik


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

pedigmárhuszonnégy


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

16.yes


----------



## aletta5 (2010 Június 17)

Nincs jó napom>


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

17 Kitartás


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

hiába főtt 25


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

mindhiába 26


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

18 Csak összejön a 20


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

27 elegem van


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

19 Ne keserits


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

28 sem elég...


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

20 Szeva


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

29 keserű pirula


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

sziasztok! "1"


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

21 Na ne akassz ki


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

30-szor én szóltam


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

Na akkor "2"


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

31 sem megy


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

22 Szia viveke


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

32 kanada káosz


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

és"3"


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

hiába vivike 33


----------



## patronus (2010 Június 17)

23 Na megyek meccset nézni holnap folytatom pá


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

Szia patronus "4"


----------



## YokoHUN (2010 Június 17)

34-szer adja ezt Lúdas Matyi vissza!


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

Akkor Én is nézem "5"


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

*próba,*próba,"6"


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 17)

No, akkor kezdjük.  
Először is, álmos vagyok. Aztán megforgatom a tojásokat a keltetőben, majd fürdök és végül szunyálok. Szép álmokat azoknak, akik így döntenek nemsokára.  Holnap folytatom. 
Ja, és a monitorom előtt repdes már egy ideje egy nyomoronc szúnyog, mindjárt úgy leütöm, hogy arról koldul! Még képes és az összes véremet kiszívja az éjjel! Fúúúj vámpír! Csatt vámííír! Ennyi volt neked! Szálldoss tovább a boldog éji harcmezőkön! Ámen.


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 17)

Egész jól haladsz!  A végén még összejön egy óvoda!


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

Koszi, ez a cel


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 17)

Én is erre hajtok!


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

akkor hajra


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile: :smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile: 
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:
:smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

;-)


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Június 17)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)




----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)




----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 17)

.


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 17)

..


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

file:///C:/Users/varga%20csal%C3%A1d/Desktop/k%C5%91nyv/7449907-Nepszokasok.pdf


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

:..:


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)




----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

Én még messze vagyok a 20-tól


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

:ugras:


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

már csak 15


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)




----------



## vivike18 (2010 Június 17)

hamar meglesz :222:


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

Egyedül nehéz összeszedni a 20-at valaki legább segítsen


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

Vivike milyen könyveket szeretsz olvasni?


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

*ugzu*

uzgzug


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

tieborg lassan neked is meg lesz


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

11


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

12


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

13


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

14


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

15


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)

juhijjjjjj :-D


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## monyek (2010 Június 17)




----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

17 mindjárt én is


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

20


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

hiphiphurráááá


----------



## Micso (2010 Június 17)

legyen 21, és black jack


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

Franciaország-Mexikó 0:2


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

hajrá a hangoskönyvekhez )


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

szomorú vagyok


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

Kiváncsiak vagytok az okára?


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

Csak annyi hogy valaminek vége....


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

R.I.P. n c o r e


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

Ja, 2 napos regisztráció is kell


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## tieborg (2010 Június 17)

szombaton visszatérek, mint megabyte szívó vámpír robot xD


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

:d:d


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"A magad mennyországát teremtsd meg, ne a magad poklát! 
Isten teremtette alkotó lény vagy." Sylvia Browne


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

1


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

4


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

Ez olyan kínos... Tényleg nagyon sajnálom!


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

*jo dolog*

köszönöm


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

"A világ felé küldött szeretetedet mindig felfogja 
valaki vagy valami, aki hasznát tudja venni."
(Sylvia Browne)


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 2


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

sdfasfsddf


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 3


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

345


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 4


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

sokszerencsét


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 5


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

számlálunk


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 6


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

""A lehetetlen nem tény, hanem vélemény.""
(Muhammad Ali)


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## nagyonnagy (2010 Június 17)

hali 7


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

8


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 17)

12344321


----------



## PollyPop (2010 Június 17)

Itt is köszönöm mindenkinek a türelmét!


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hát ez szuper ötlet, köszönöm


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

987654321


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

Már nem sok kell a 20-hoz)


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

Ez már a 4-ik


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

Jön a következő)))))


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

hol tartok?


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

na még 9


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

már nem sok kell


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

Megyek aludni, holnap folytatom)))


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

de hogy ez mire jó?


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

na még 11111111


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

ok szia


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

azt én se tudom


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

5


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

szia


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

már csak 11 kell, de hogy minek?????


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

megelőzől?


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

én is így gondolom...


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

mindjárt utolérlek


----------



## gery7602 (2010 Június 17)

igen.


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

7


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

6


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

meglesz még lefekvés előtt


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

nyertél


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

3


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

2


----------



## gigabusz (2010 Június 17)

célegyenesben vagyok, és kész))


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

lkékáé


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

:d


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

9


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

10


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

jjjj


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

kjljélj


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

klkélk


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

kkkkk


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

kjlk


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

16


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

17


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

18


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

19


----------



## gmarat (2010 Június 17)

ok


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

*Köszi*

Régóta 
foly.köv


----------



## pzsolti (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

olvasgatlak


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

benneteket


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

és


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

rátaláltam


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

olyan


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

anyagra


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

amit


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

máshol


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

nem


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

tudok


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

megszerezni


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

és le szeretném


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

tölteni


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

ezért


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

most


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

kihasználom


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

hogy ide


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Köszönöm Nektek ezt a helyet!


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

beírhatom a húsz


----------



## Zsebibaby (2010 Június 18)

üzit.
Köszönöm!


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

De így is 2 napot kell várnom ugye? (talán azért ki fogom bírni


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

A négyes a befejezettség, lezártság, az Egész jelképe.


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

Köszi


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

a lehetőséget


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

hogy


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Ha a sorsunkat az ötös szám irányítja, akkor készüljünk fel arra, hogy életünket nem a nyugalom fogja jellemezni: örökké mozgásban vagyunk, sokat költözünk, utazunk, új családot alapítunk. Törekszünk a független, kötetlen, szabad életre, ezért igen rosszul viseljük, ha a munkahelyünk nem ilyen és megkövetelik a fegyelmet főnökeink. Igazi művészlelkek vagyunk- a papírmunkát nem nekünk találták ki, - szerintünk- csak az a dolgunk, hogy okosakat mondjunk és gondoljunk. Szeretünk sokat beszélni, viszont általában diplomatikusan fogalmazunk.
de magamra ismerek...


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

ilyen


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

A hatos szám a természetet, művészetet, szépség iránt érzett vonzalmat hozza el életünkbe. Hivatásunkat is ezeknek a kritériumoknak megfelelve választjuk: Hatosként örömet lelünk az erdész, lakberendező, művészettörténész, sminkes szakmákban. Mindennapi életünk során is fontos a harmónia: fontos, hogy környezetünk és a bennünket körülvevő emberek is igényesek legyenek, rendezett családban, jó barátok között és szeretetben éljünk.


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

gyorsan


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

A hetes a természetfeletti dolgokkal áll kapcsolatban, ezért ne lepődjünk meg, ha az életünkben ilyen történések következnek be. Sorsunk alakulásában nagy szerepe van a vallásoknak, filozófiának, okkult dolgoknak. Gyakran hivatásunkat is a saját hitünk és a természetfelettibe vetett bizalmunk alakítják, határozzák meg. Még akkor is, ha elutasítunk minden ilyesfajta dolgot. A titkok végigkísérik életünket.


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

össze


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

lehet


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

hozni


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Nyolcasként igazi nehéz jellemek vagyunk: Az optimizmus távol áll tőlünk, pesszimistán szemléljük a világot. Hajlamosak vagyunk a feladatainkat szenvedésként megélni, ugyanakkor mi vagyunk azok, akik mindent kibírnak. Tartózkodunk az érzelmi szélsőségektől, nyugodtak, megfontoltak vagyunk. Lehet ránk számítani mindig.


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

A nyílt harcok és a konfliktusok száma. A kilences rákényszerít bennünket arra, hogy mindig felvegyük a kesztyűt. Szerencsés esetben vonzódunk is a veszélyhez, és kívánjuk az adrenalint. Épp ezért kedveljük az extrém sportokat, a szokatlan szituációkat, és hivatásunk választásakor is figyelembe vesszük azt, hogy munkánk során akarva-akaratlanul izgalmas, olykor veszélyes szituációkba keveredjünk.


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Gáborral egyetértek


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

hozzászólást


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 2 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

most akkor 20 vagy 2?


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

Szia QuantumMediate


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

hello, csetelünk?


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

éppen Solarist nézek


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

jobb mint kitalálni valami nagyon okosságot


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

mondjuk nekem meg igy is kell 2 napot varnom... nagyon jo kis dolgokat toltogetnek itt fel egyesek


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

meg egy mekis csokifagyit majszolok


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

igen, elég sokminden elérhető


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

mi sem egeszsegesebb fel1kor...


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

lehet hogy fizikailag is ki kellene mennem Kanadába


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

de legalább finom


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

mar csak ketto van hatra...


----------



## QuantumMeditate (2010 Június 18)

...ugyhogy nyugodalmas jo ejszakat kivanok!


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

hehe, most látom, hogy már 2009-ben regisztráltam


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

jó éjt!


----------



## gabor2239 (2010 Június 18)

ping


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

és köszönöm ezt a remek lehetőséget, hogy innen könnyedén le tudok tölteni olyan dolgokat is, amiket máshol egyáltalán nem találtam meg!


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

és akkor most, élve a lehetőséggel elszámolok 20 üzenetig és lassanként bele fogom ásni magamat eme fórum rejtelmeibe.


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

bár nagy aktivitásom tudom, hogy nem lesz...


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

de remélem, hogy idővel valahogyan fogom tudni viszonozni...


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

hogy itt töltögethetek le nálatok


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

köszönöm!!!


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

ha valaki nem ismerné.. nézze meg:
azt hiszem, ez nem sérthet szabályokat


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

www.power-ball.hu


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

nagyon jó kéz erősítő


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

rehabilitációs és szórakoztató eszköz


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

én nagyon, nagyon szeretem!


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

minden féle képpen próbáljátok ki!

bárhol beszerezhető


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

hát már nincs sok hátra ebből az üzenet sorból


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

már csak négy...


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

3:shock:


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

kissé távoli rokonaim élnek kint Kanadában.. egyszer meg szeretném látogatni őket.. gyönyörű és érdekes hely lehet


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

még 2...


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

és itt a huszas..

KÖSZÖNÖM!!!!


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

10 kiss


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

13 :9:


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## Tass (2010 Június 18)

21-nél majd hagyja letölteni?


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

20  kiss


----------



## rws (2010 Június 18)

:4::222:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

1ső


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

2dik


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

3ik


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

4ik:4:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

5ik


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

6ik:34:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

7.ik.


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

nyóccadik


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

99992!kiss


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

tizes....:99:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

tizen1:fuck:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

tyizenkéty:8:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

13. bari arakeel.:!:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

14es:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

15... 5 to go:9:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

16os gólvonal


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

17... my lucky number:77:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

18... 2 more:22:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

19-es ka-tet:,,:


----------



## Llew (2010 Június 18)

finally... 20th:6:


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*1*

Légy hu magadhoz! Egész életedet vele kell leélned.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*2*

Ne vezess túl gyorsan, mert még lemarad az orangyalod


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*3*

Óriási ötletem volt reggel, de nem tetszett.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*4*

Az egypúpú tevét az különbözteti meg a kétpúpútól, aki akarja


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*5*

Örökké akarok élni. Eddig sikerült.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*6*

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínuséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*7*

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejbol, csak azt nem tudom, hogy melyik kié


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*8*

Ha döntened kell, az is döntés, ha úgy döntesz, hogy nem döntesz.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*9*

Kicsi a bors, de tényleg.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*10*

Aki fél az alkoholmérgezéstol, ne igyon mérgezett alkoholt.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*11*

Ma kezdődik életem hátralévő része.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*12*

Ne makacskodj, forogj együtt a földdel.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*13*

Nem iszom vizet, mert halak szerelmeskednek benne.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*14*

A szexfilm olyan, mintha lenne egy üveg mézed és kívülről próbálnád nyalogatni.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*15*

Aki utoljára nevet, annak lassú a felfogása.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*16*

Úgy érzem teljesen normális vagyok és a hangok is ezt mondják.


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*17*

Óvd a fákat! Egyél harkályt!


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*18*

Lejöttem a fáról, most már én is ember vagyok? – kérdi a hernyó


----------



## pic-ur (2010 Június 18)

*20*

Azért alakult ki az emberiség, mert sokkal könnyebb volt lejönni a fáról, mint fennmaradni.


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

*20 hozzászólás összegyűjtése*

aaaa


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

bbbb


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

cccc


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

dddd


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

eeee


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

ffff


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

gggg


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

hhhh


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

iiii


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

jjjj


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

kkkk


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

llll


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

mmmm


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

nnnn


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

oooo


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

pppp


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

rrrr


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

ssss


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

tttt


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

uuuu


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

*köszi*

a


----------



## Vargera (2010 Június 18)

*mégsem akar működni*

biztosan nagyon szőke vagyok...


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*123*

123


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*234*

234


plutobaba írta:


> 123


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*345*

[345
quote=plutobaba;2218801]234[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*567*

567


plutobaba írta:


> [345
> quote=plutobaba;2218801]234


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*456*

754


plutobaba írta:


> 567


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*75686*

7678


plutobaba írta:


> 754


[/quote]
6


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*8555*

85555


plutobaba írta:


> 7678


6[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*9887*

9877


plutobaba írta:


> 85555
> 
> 6


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*5455*

55555


plutobaba írta:


> 9877


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*444444444*

4444444444444


plutobaba írta:


> 55555


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*11111111111*

11111111111


plutobaba írta:


> 4444444444444


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*12*

12


plutobaba írta:


> 11111111111


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*13*

13


plutobaba írta:


> 12


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*14*

14


plutobaba írta:


> 13


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*15*

15


plutobaba írta:


> 14


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*16*

16


plutobaba írta:


> 15


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*17*

17


plutobaba írta:


> 16


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*18*

18


plutobaba írta:


> 17


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*19*

193


plutobaba írta:


> 18


[/quote]


----------



## plutobaba (2010 Június 18)

*20*

20


plutobaba írta:


> 193


[/quote]


----------



## hiflo (2010 Június 18)

4? Talán...


----------



## hiflo (2010 Június 18)

Nem! 6!


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy így segítitek az új felhasználókat


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon örülök, hogy egy ilyen közösségnek lehetek a tagja


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

mostantól pedig nem hiszem, hogy értelmes dolgok fognak következni


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

ez már a 7. üzim


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Na akkor nem is tudom már ez hány volt, tán most az 5.-ik beírás.


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

tizenöt


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

A kedenc mottóm: ha az élet citrommal kínál, kérj hozzá tekilát


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

jó, nem?


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

tizennyolc


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

már csak kettő kell


----------



## pkai (2010 Június 18)

húúúúúúúúúsz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

5^^'


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

haat.. ><


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

hét.. *jaj dejó.. csuklok =/*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

nyolc


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

kilenc :/


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

tíííz *.*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

tizenegy : D


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

13 *most kimegy citromos vizet inni.*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

14 *még mindig csuklik -.-*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

15*befogja az orrát >_<*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

16 *még mindig semmi változás.*


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

17 már mindjárt meg van =D


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

18 még egy kicsi..


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

19 na már tényleg nem kell sok =)


----------



## Nochy (2010 Június 18)

húúúsz *-*
de szívás, hogy még mindig csak 1 napos vagyok.. =/


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Most lesz tán a 6.-ik. No még van egy pár


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Ne izgulj, én is!


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Mit főzzek ma?


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Kakaspörkölt gombamártással, kifőtt spagetti körettel, uborkasalátával. Utána ropogós cseresznye rágcsálás. No, hogy hangzik?


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

10.


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Alakul ez!


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 18)

Jé, te is debreceni vagy?  Hajrá!


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 18)

*első üzenet*

:55:üdvözlet mindenkinek!
első hozzászólásom. Bár nő létemre nem vagyok bőbeszédű,
szeretem olvasni a hozzászólásokat. Szeretem a szép képeket, animációkat. Remélem hasznos leszek én is. :55:


----------



## KikiNola (2010 Június 18)

Az enyémbe már 2 éve borult bele a bor, de még mindig ragad


----------



## KikiNola (2010 Június 18)

2.:11:


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

szia jelen


----------



## katka05 (2010 Június 18)

nagyon lasan megy ez a 20-ont


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

A halak tényleg nem hazudnak.


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]"Vigyázz a jelenre, mert a jelenből múlt lesz, és a múlt megölheti a jövődet!"[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]"Minden ember akkora, amekkora dolgok feldühítik."[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]" Légy önmagad, a többi már úgyis foglalt"[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Minden állatot jobban szeretek a rossz embereknél. A legtöbbet a jó embereknél is. Nem viselem el az igazságtalanságot, akár emberrel, de még inkább, ha állattal történik. Nálam az "állat" nem szitokszó, a "szeretet" nem közhely.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Mindig azokat bántjuk a legjobban, akik felől a legkisebb ellenállás várható.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Testet lehet venni. Lelket csak eladni.

[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]„Természetesen sok hibám van, ha benned kevés a szeretet!” C.H. Spurgeon[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]A sikerhez vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Nem azért ül a helyén a bíró, hogy az igazságot kegyelemből osztogassa, hanem azért, hogy az igazság szerint ítéljen. /Szokratesz/[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]A nők nem szeretik sem a bólogató kutyákat, sem az ordító majmokat. Azt szeretik, ha csendesen lépked mellettük az oroszlán.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]"Szeretnék olyan jó ember lenni, amilyennek a kutyám lát engem."[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Ami ma lehetetlen, holnapra lehetővé válik.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Az emberekkel nem lehet büntetlenül jót tenni.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Nincs ellenszenvesebb dolog, mint a fiatalkor higgadtsága és az öregkor mohósága.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]A gyűlöletet, gyűlölettel megölni nem lehet, a gyűlöletet, csak a szeretet öli meg.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Élvezd a kis dolgokat, mert egy nap vissza fogsz tekinteni és rájöhetsz, hogy azok voltak a nagy dolgok.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Néha mindenkiből csinálhatsz bolondot s néhány emberből mindig bolondot, csinálhatsz, de nem csinálhatsz mindig mindenkiből bolondot.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]„A szeretet lényegét a legtöbb ember abban látja, hogy öt szeretik, nem abban, hogy ő szeret és képes a szeretetre.” [/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Az emberekkel való foglalkozás nagyon hasonlít az aranymosásra. Nem a piszkot keresed, hanem az aranyat.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]"Az tesz igazán erőssé, hogy képes vagy ilyen fájdalmat érezni."[/FONT]*


----------



## Dioer (2010 Június 18)

*[FONT=&quot]Mutasd meg a világnak, aki tényleg vagy, nem azt, aki szeretnél lenni, mert ha pózolsz, előbb-utóbb elfelejted, hogy pózolsz, és akkor hol leszel te?[/FONT]*


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Weöres Sándor: Toccata


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

`Bata Imre barátomnak`


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Ahogy öregszem,
érezem:
mint forr a múltba életem,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

lentebbre váj a
gyökerem,
a történelmet viselem.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Gyerekkorom:
tündér, manó;
nem volt tévé,
se rádió,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

kocogott sok-száz
ló, csacsi,
ritkaság volt a gépkocsi,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

mögötte gyors
kölyök-csapat
csodálkozón loholt-szaladt.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Az ég üres volt,
kék mező,
még nem csíkozta
repülő.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Vasút, vagy villany:
távoli
kis állomások
lángjai.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Félszáz évem
merül tovább:
a nagyapát,
a dédapát


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

mendemondából
hámozom,
emlékeimből
toldozom,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Klapkát, Perczelt
rég ösmerém,
úgy szólítám:
uramöcsém,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

mert már Rákóczi
vagy Drugeth
öreg koldusnak 

nézhetett.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Oly vén vagyok hogy
borzalom!
Láthatott volna már Platon,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

de voltam fura
figura
s ő pislogott szebb
fiúra.


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

Amikor még
ember se volt,
páfrány-bokor
fölém hajolt,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

apónak hívott
a bokor.
Mikor születtem?
Semmikor.
Két jó marék port
könnyedén
a teremtésből hoztam én


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

kóválygó senki,
a nevem
Majtréja, Ámor, Szerelem,


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

ős-kezdet óta
itt vagyok,
de a lepkével
meghalok. 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Ikona (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## csedit (2010 Június 18)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon köszi a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehet commentet gyűjteni


----------



## WysiWyg (2010 Június 18)

"Ami elromolhat, az el is romlik."


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


 

Miért nem hazudnak?


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


 

Honnan tudod? Beszéled a halak nyelvét?


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

1 hónap múlva lesz az esküvőnk


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

ma végre megtaláltam az idézetet és a zenét


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

evcso írta:


> 11


 

A tizenkettő következik, ha nem csalódom.


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

de persze csak innen sikerülne letölteni


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> ma végre megtaláltam az idézetet és a zenét


 

Én örülök neki. És Te?


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

tehát gyúrok énis a 20-ra


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

majdcsak összejön


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## Lie (2010 Június 18)

biztos


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

Kovács Kati - Nem tudjuk még ez lenne a kiválasztott


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> de persze csak innen sikerülne letölteni


 

Milyen zenét? És honnan töltötted le?


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## evcso (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

a 2 nap megvan bőven mert rájöttem hogy kb 2 éve már regisztráltam, csak akkor nem használtam végül


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

Kovács Kati Nem tudjuk még


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

evcso írta:


> 20


 

Megelőztél!


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

remélem hogy egyszerüen le bírom majd tölteni


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

jó nagy eső volt most itt nálunk Szegeden


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

de már abbahagyta, de álla víz a téren ahogy kinézek


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

no még 9 hozzászólás kell


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> remélem hogy egyszerüen le bírom majd tölteni


 
Bírni fogod, de azt már nem tudom, hogy le tudod-e majd tölteni!


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

no ésnis számozok 1-2-öt


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> de már abbahagyta, de álla víz a téren ahogy kinézek


 
Ne nézz ki, hátha elfolyik vagy elpárolog.


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

hokamoka írta:


> Ne nézz ki, hátha elfolyik vagy elpárolog.



na azt nem hinném, nagyon sok leesett egyszerre


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

*1*

1


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

na de hátha


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

no már csak 2


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

és az uccsó


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> no ésnis számozok 1-2-öt


 

Ezt nem nagyon értem. 

Azért nincs harag?       

Mert én nem haragszom!


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## hokamoka (2010 Június 18)

hermosa írta:


> na azt nem hinném, nagyon sok leesett egyszerre


 

Azért esett le sok eső mert kinéztél az ablakon?


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

hokamoka írta:


> Ezt nem nagyon értem.
> 
> Azért nincs harag?
> 
> Mert én nem haragszom!



harag?????
dehogy 
csak gyúrtam a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## hermosa (2010 Június 18)

hokamoka írta:


> Azért esett le sok eső mert kinéztél az ablakon?



  
azért még az eső felett nincs hatalmam


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

s


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## konra (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

sdsasd


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

helloszija


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

tata


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

Never be ashamed of any work you have done, only of what you haven't done.


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

When you are at the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on.
- Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

0


----------



## raul1 (2010 Június 18)

na mostmár legyen meg a husz....


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

123


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

replay


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

sohn of a b..


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

lessz nemullasssssssssssssss


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

az igazán jó sütemény a bort fel szívja


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

íhksldfjalsi sdf sd


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

turkey


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

67889


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

had fosson a f fffffffffff héál


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

éjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjóóóóóó


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

munkás hélóta galamb


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

árpádom elődom ódopm kondom


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

szepegve szofizmáló szóakrobaták


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

a korrupció okoz neked erekciót


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

_*tartózkodom*_


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

kössz


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

megöllek petike


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

hehe


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

de téged egy gondolat fog bántani de nagyon


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

Llllllllllll
llllllllllll
llllllllllll
llllllllllll
llllllllllll
llllllllllll


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

mikor a nyakadig ér már a folyékony beton


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

????:d


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

nyék megyer kürt gyarmat


----------



## redtiger08 (2010 Június 18)

kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

tarján jenő kér keszi


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

hét magyar uradalmat


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

karján menő vért feszít


----------



## demadam (2010 Június 18)

http://www.google.hu/


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 18)

...


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 18)

....


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 18)

....................


----------



## PalBaal (2010 Június 18)

na csak összejön


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

nagyon szeretném letölteni ezt a karaokét mert nagyon fontos lenne nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## nikike1992 (2010 Június 18)

Szécsi Pál Ne félj nagyon szép dal tőle


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*1*



totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


sdfghsfghgfhgfggggggggggggggggg


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*2*

2222222


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*3*

333333


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

56756476


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*4*

4444


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

hozzászólás


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*5*

5555


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

fgfhfghfg


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*6*

6666


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*7*

77777


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*8*

88888


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*9*

99999


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*10*

1010


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

qaywsx


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*11*

11111


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

köszönettel


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*12*

121212121212


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

dfgdfgd


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*13*

1313131


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*14*

14141414141


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

asdasdas


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*15*

15115151515


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

123213423345


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*16*

1616


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*17*

1717171717


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*18*

181818


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

dfgdf


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*19*

1919


----------



## kamika99 (2010 Június 18)

*20 végre*

köszi szépen a segítséget


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

21


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## zsidany (2010 Június 18)

hozzászólok


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

Szia!


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

ja


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

ha valakinek kell midi az üzenjen


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

latom mindenki a 20hozzaszolassal van elfoglalva)


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

szia kitty


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

na ja


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

honnan szerezhetem meg a neveletlen hercegno naploja 9.reszet? itt megvan valahol?


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

nem ír senki


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

kjhswnfdiuashfa.


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

még 3-rom


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

I'm on a highway to hell.


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

szépem beszélsz


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

meg 12)


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

az utolsó


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

miert kell legyen 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

akkor megvolnék


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

szia miert kell varni 20masodpercet?


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

mert addig nem tölthetsz le erről az oldalról ez egy szabály


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p.


----------



## Psr 8000 (2010 Június 18)

na mek


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

arra rajottem, hogy szabaly. de ha ilyen konnyen ossze lehet szedni, akkor mi ertelme van? mit kell izelni... 8-|


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

viszontlatasra. ^^


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

meguntam.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

szeretem a turorudit.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

na meg 4.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

3.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

2.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

idegesit ez a 20masodperces dolog.


----------



## KittyK (2010 Június 18)

namindegy, megvan a 20. jofej vagyok.


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematikához nem vezet királyi út." (Euklidész)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematikusok azt bizonyítják be, amit bizonyítani tudnak, Neumann pedig azt, amit akar." (Rényi Alfréd*) *


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Isten létezik, mert a matematika konzisztens, de létezik a Sátán is, mert ezt nem tudjuk bizonyítani." (André Weil)


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika a tudományok királynője, a számelmélet pedig a korona rajta. A kvadratikus reciprocitás tétele pedig a legszebb gyémánt a királynő koronájában." (Gauss)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Ha rossz kedvem van, matematizálok, hogy jó kedvem legyen. Ha jó kedvem van, matematizálok, hogy megmaradjon a jó kedvem." (Rényi Alfréd)


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika annak muvészete, hogy különböző dolgoknak ugyanazt a nevet adjuk." (H. Poincaré)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Azoknak, akik nem ismerik a matematikát, nehézséget okoz keresztüljutni a szépség valódi érzéséhez, a legmélyebb szépséghez, a természethez... Ha a természetről akarsz tanulni, méltányolni akarod a természetet, ahhoz szükség van arra, hogy értsd a nyelvét, amin szól hozzád." (Feymann)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Amennyiben a matematika törvényei a valóságra vonatkoznak, nem bizonyosak; amennyiben viszont bizonyosak, nem a valóságra vonatkoznak." (Einstein)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Amennyiben a matematika törvényei a valóságra vonatkoznak, nem bizonyosak; amennyiben viszont bizonyosak, nem a valóságra vonatkoznak." (Einstein)


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"Ami olykor világos... és olykor homályos valami,... az a matematika." (Lakatos Imre)


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Nyertem mozijegyet az Eclipse-Napfogyatkozásra. Éljen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## denissa1122 (2010 Június 18)

"A matematika a tudományok királynője, a számelmélet pedig a korona rajta. A kvadratikus reciprocitás tétele pedig a legszebb gyémánt a királynő koronájában." (Gauss)


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## twilightlol (2010 Június 18)

Rengeteg könyvet olvastam már 1 év alatt. kb. 1 éve kezdtem rendszeresen olvasni és a Twilight-al kezdtem, pedig soha nem szerettem olvasni / még kötelező olvasmányokba sem néztem bele  /


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## norbes3 (2010 Június 18)

SEGÍTSÉG!! 
Szombaton lakásavató bulit tartok és sajnos nemvolt időm a szervezéssel kellőképp foglalkozni...  
Vagyishogy nagyjából egy valmi hiányzik még, de az nagyon! Activity feladatlapok, kártyák... Az oldalon találtam, de mivel még még csak most regisztráltam nemtudom letölteni őket... (( Hiányzik a 20 hozzászólás ill. 48 óra...


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Cosmopolitan a világ legjobb női magazinja!: )))


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## ataraxia100 (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

2×2 néha 5


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

"van úgy hogy egyetlen őrült tetten múlik az élet" Avatar


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

Óh, de szuper! 
Szóval sziasztok!


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

Már égen földön kerestem a 100 fok celsius 3 kívánság albumát...


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Itt is üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

"valakik vigyáznak rád, a többiek vadásznak rád" X-men


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

És most végre itt megtaláltam!


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

48 óra az sok idő, de kibírjuk.


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

hipp-hopp, itt vagyok


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

3 kívánság, a kívánságom az


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

imádom a kislányomat!!!!!


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

10...ez elég fantáziaszegény
11 lesz a következő, utána 12.....20-ig


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

11...A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

Szép az élet, és én is jól vagyok, jól vagyok


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Látom nem csak én unom.. .........."Mindig van két lehetőség. Vagy nincs."


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

"Egy perc az élet."


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)




----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

peluscsere


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

it's time to go


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

cmgjmbjl.c.vvvll - ezt a kislányom írta


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

"Földön kívüli intelligencia? Először a Földön találjunk valamit!"


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

ajaja


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Jelentem, esik az eső.


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

"nem az a baj, hogy mögiszod, hanem az, hogy nem ösző hozzá!"


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

"véleményem szerint minden srácról, akivel jár az ember ki kellene derülnie, hogy titokban gazdag" Claudia Gray
Nincs igaza?


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

ezennel végeztem, sorry a fárasztó hozzászólásokért, innentől csak értelmes dolgokat mondok majd


----------



## Nikike83 (2010 Június 18)

Jelentem, itt most nem esik, de egész nap [email protected] szakadt... :-(


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

byby, én még fárasztom a népet kerek 7 üzenettel...


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

kellemetlen...


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

de legalább itt nem szakad....az is valami....


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

már csak 4...uff...


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Egy könyv letöltésért szenvedek itt az irogatással.


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

3...


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Legalább jó könyv?


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Próbáltam az idézetekkel normális dolgokat írni.


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

na már nem kell sok...életemben nem szenvedtem ennyit egy könyv miatt


----------



## SophieBlack (2010 Június 18)

Győzelem!!!!!


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

3,2 és hamarosan márcsak egy.


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

2....1....0


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Diana Vickers:Once jó szám!!!


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

*sziasztok!!!!*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20fhfurzfgjchxky ufdzifodzxui ufdizfduhfidufzd8ornk udzfidfjk idfjkdxhf zrefdjkxhfuidfz6fjsdkzfsdfdjksd zfsdinm, uzfdinhfkdahffhasjkjOIPUEWIUEISDJX ZUSIUUIWHIUzhrkerudijfsd uirjtid
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

*hali*



anett152 írta:


>


 hufidfndmyí wuipaJ djkhfius hfudispr hufdirpwajéoőe8 fiepfj dispídíádjksouidesj fuizfsknfdkésíiéudsilíj rfsopidouioijsdrieufkdnfjid uezrsui liszuihesuezsudn


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

*klioo*



anett152 írta:


> hufidfndmyí wuipaJ djkhfius hfudispr hufdirpwajéoőe8 fiepfj dispídíádjksouidesj fuizfsknfdkésíiéudsilíj rfsopidouioijsdrieufkdnfjid uezrsui liszuihesuezsudn


 fruezr fhudhfdfdu hfudhfdufdn udeifisdl ufdfdfzid fdfhdip


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

mkfsdur huiofsdh ufdezfdn zfuiea


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

fdhf reufz hfi hfhuize husio ndsui dhsiedprd


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

fnhfhfure hfu heiurieiedd fjfjhfiaéy jtig gitiséa bzr8 e fidhirie jfize auéa nz rze7 bhreudzduépau v8tz uerzd khfsuewo vriprunb gfmgjrfgn


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

fduiedr h uizrei hfudzfudgslkdhue hufzrfhjfdgfzegrzeg hf feufhgusyldhiawé fjkfg ueru zfzédasli fguefrzw guzfre eloa rhrejrnfjure


----------



## formica (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

aábcddzdzseéfgjhiíjklmnoóöőpqrsszttyuúüűvwxyzzs


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## kondor.erzsebet (2010 Június 18)

Hali!


----------



## ttocs (2010 Június 18)

Rossz idő van.


----------



## ttocs (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon rossz. Sikerült elázni.


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

*hali*

szia


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

itt is rossz


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

már áramszünet is volt


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

már csak hét kell


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

hat


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

öt


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

négy


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

három


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

kettő


----------



## anett152 (2010 Június 18)

egy


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

hello


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

dejo


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

hogy


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

van


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

valami


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

megoldas


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

*pontgyüjtés*

1


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

erre


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

ez fárasztó lesz


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0123456789


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0213456789


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0312456789


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

42


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0412356789


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0512346789


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0612345789


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

lk


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0712345689


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

43


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

bella vezet


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

c


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0812345679


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0912345678


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

44


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

tiptop is velünk van


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

9876543210


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

gee


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

8976543210


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

km


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

7986543210


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

az új oldal az enyém


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

10 vagy 11 nemtudom


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

6987543210


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

13 aszem


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

5987643210


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

4987653210


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

3987654210


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

2987654310


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

1987654320


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

0987654321


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Én már régebben regisztráltam, de csak most kezdek hajtani a 20 hozzászóláshoz! Remélem gyorsan összejön!


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

namégegy


----------



## triphop (2010 Június 18)

21


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Végre nem esik.


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Lassan haladok a 10 felé. Juhéé!


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Hideg van.


----------



## .bella. (2010 Június 18)

Nincs valakinek kéznél a Kedves John könyvváltozata, a Kedvesem? Nicholas Sparks írta.


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Ha ilyen marad az idő, akkor holnap se napozok


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Túl vagyok a negyedén!


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Még egy óra és mehetek haza!


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Ki kellene találni, hogy mit főzzek estére. Nincs semmi ötletem.


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Na már mindjárt 10.


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Végre péntek van!


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

Huh ez jó ötlet


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Oké. Már meg van a fele!


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

Akkor próbálom


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Na még 8.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

Harmadik


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Ez a 13-ik!


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

"a nemes szív karcol és magán nem tűr karcolást, a nemes szív inkább vérzik, de nem sebez meg mást"


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Pár perc és végzek a 20-val.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

Ez még csak az ötödik:\


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

nemsokára buli


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Na már csak 5 van hátra.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

hetedik


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Álmos vagyok. Inni kellene gyorsan egy kávét!


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

Nyolcadik. sztem 10ig megyek el ma.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

kilencedik. na még egyet. a többit holnap.


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

:..:


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 18)

na ez az utolsó. mennem kell készülődni, a többit holnap.


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)

ez nagyszeru !


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

ez a második


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Na még három!


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Mindjárt végzek!


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

§§§§§§


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

És itt a 20.


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

negyedik


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Biztos, ami biztos!


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

ötödik


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

hatodik


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

hetedik


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

nyolcadik


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

*********


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Meg volt a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig nem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék!


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

**********


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)




----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

2121


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

Tizenegy


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

3232


----------



## dey (2010 Június 18)

:d


----------



## aurora76 (2010 Június 18)

Nekem meg volt mind a 20 és hiába!!! Mi a hiba?


----------



## spotlamp (2010 Június 18)

343435


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

*************


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

***************


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)




----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

*sss*

Jujj Anita Blake idézetek biztos jók lesznek 

„A kutyán kívül a könyv az ember legjobb barátja. A kutyán belül túl sötét van az olvasáshoz."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)




----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

Kiiírtad ezeket az idézeteket v tudod fejböl?


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

*****************


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

*nane*

A képem már tuti,hogy soha nem lesz átváltva,mivel elfelejtettem,igy kell,meg kedvem sincsen hozzá.Mindegy 

– Ugye az én steakem nem véres?
– Dehogyis. Te mindent úgy szeretsz, ha az nagyon halott.


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

???


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

28


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

szupi


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

hozzászólok


----------



## panka88 (2010 Június 18)

eft


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

A következő tizenöt percet azzal töltöttem, hogy megpróbáltam meggyőzni
egy zokogó vérfarkast: nem fogom bántani. Egyre furább
fordulatokat vett az életem.


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Az ajtón hatalmas tábla hirdette:
„Belépés csak kereszt, feszület, illetve egyéb szent tárgy
nélkül.” Belöktem az ajtót, és továbbmentem. A keresztem ott
lógott a nyakamon. Majd a kihűlt, halottmerev kezemből
kifeszegethetik, ha akarják.


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Istenben bízunk, a többieket megnézzük a nyilvántartásban."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

charmed


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Nem vagy elég részeg, ha kapaszkodás nélkül tudsz feküdni a padlón!"


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Mindenki jó valamire, ha másra nem hát elrettentő példának."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

-Talén kapok ihletet.
-Okkal reménykedsz benne.


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Mi mindenkinek örülünk! Van akinek azért mert megjött és van akinek azért mert elment."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

Kezdem azt hinni hogy szabotálod az elköltözésemet!


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Nem találom a kést. Ha meg akarod keresni, ne tartsd
vissza magad.
Ránéztem a száraz, ráncos bőrre, a szájnélküli arcra. Olyan
vékony volt a nyaka, mint egy csirkéé. Megráztam a fejem.
– Annyira azért nem akarom.
Jean-Claude felnevetett. A nevetése még ebben a
helyzetben is úgy simította végig a bőrömet, akár a bársony.
Egy jó kedélyű pszichopata.


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

Még min dig nem indithatok saját témákat!


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni."


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Az orrához nyúlt. Ha csak hozzáért, fájt. Dühösen nézett
rám, de nem könnyű a kemény fiút adni, amikor papírzsepi lóg
ki az ember orrából.


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Mi a fenét lehet a Város Urának adni karácsonyra? Egy liter
vért? Fogselymet? Végül egy antik brosstűnél maradtam. Jól
fog majd kinézni az egyik csipkeinge gallérján.


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"A hülyeség nem pók, mégis behálózza a világot."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Vagy ma, vagy holnap, vagy esni fog, vagy nem. De az biztos."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Ez is egy olyan éjszaka volt, amikor nem értettem, hogyan lehet, hogy az emberek ennyire nem törődnek vele, milyen másik világ él és működik közvetlenül a miénk mellett."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Az élők csupán vakációzó halottak."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Ez az élet nagy körforgása: az antilop füvet eszik, az oroszlán antilopot, az ember lelövi az oroszlánt, aztán kiteszi a fejét trófeaként a falra, és közben füvet szív."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Ha nem a megoldás, akkor a probléma része vagy."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Nagyon fogom élvezni, amikor felhívom az anyukádat, és elmesélem neki, hogy meg akartál ütni egy nőt!"


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Remélem, leszünk olyan öregek, mint amilyennek látszunk."


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Kezdett nem érdekelni, tetszünk-e neki vagy sem. Meg akartam kérdezni tőle: „Mi a gond, seggfej?” De ehelyett inkább azt kérdeztem:
– Van valami probléma, Mr. Stirling?


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének."


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Meddig fog tartani, amíg olyan messziről iderepülsz?
– Anita, csak nem gondolod, hogy úgy repülök oda, mint egy madár?
Nem tetszett a viccelődő mellékzönge a hangjában, de őszinte voltam hozzá.
– Megfordult a fejemben.
Röhögni kezdett, amitől libabőrös lett a karom.
– Ó, ma petite, ma petite, de drága vagy.


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Örökké akarok élni. Eddig sikerült."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Ez az a fajta család volt, amely megtalált egy betűt az ábécében, megtetszett neki és nem is tágított tőle."


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Bouvier, Magnus Bouvier.
– Nem ismerem a nevét.
– Miért, kéne?
Csak mosolygott. A mosolya egyszerre jelentett mindent és semmit.
– Egy rohadt idegesítő görény vagy.
– Ó, ma petite, hogy is tudnék ellenállni neked, ha ilyen édes bókokat suttogsz a fülembe?


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Mennyire tudunk együtt örülni egy ember megszületésének! Az elmúlás fájdalmában is őszintén osztozunk. A kettő között nem lehetne egy kicsit emberibbnek lenni?"


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Jean-Claude úgy ment át a parkolón a csizmájában meg a kiskabátjában, mint aki csak arra vár, hogy lefotózzák, vagy autogramot kérjenek tőle. Mi többiek követtük, mintha a kísérői volnánk. És azok is voltunk, akár tetszett, akár nem. Egy kicsit hajlandó voltam a talpát nyalni azért, hogy megmentsem Jeff Quinlant. Még én is tudok hízelegni, ha jó ügyet szolgálok vele.


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Azt kívántam, bárcsak ezer kilométerre lehetnék innen."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"A méhek nem olyan szorgalmasak, mint hisszük, csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"A processzor füsttel működik. Ha kimegy belőle a füst, nem működik tovább."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"Kifordítva mindenki rózsaszín."


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Hozzá voltam szokva, hogy egyedül éljek, és már nem zavart."


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

"A fénysebességgel haladó űrhajóban működne a világítás?"


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Janos – a szó annyiszor verődött vissza a terem faláról, hogy végül már a talpamon is éreztem a hangok dobolását.
Janos megfordult, és ránézett, koponyaszerű arcán elégedett kifejezés ült.
– Csengetett, Mylord? – kérdezte.
– Kihívlak párbajra


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

"Isten hozott a Babaházban!"


----------



## tEAb (2010 Június 18)

Lányok, jo kis idézeteket szedtetek összeÉlvezetes volt olvasgatni őket! De most dolgom végeztével, megyek isTovábbi jo szorakozástHola


----------



## quetral (2010 Június 18)

Ha már nyakig sz**ban vagy, adj hálát Istennek: "Köszönöm, Uram, hogy legalább nem hullámzik!"


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Jean-Claude bólintott, és fölállt, mintha zsinóron húznák. Frissnek és üdének látszott, még ha kicsit vérfoltos is volt. Hogy merészel ilyen jól kinézni, mikor én olyan szarul érzem magam?


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Larryre néztem. Egy csepp vér se volt rajta. Rajta kívül ma már mindenki birkózott vámpírokkal. Vállat vont.
– Bocs, de ma egyszerűen senkit nem tudtam rávenni, hogy vérezzen össze.


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Az öröklődés csodálatos dolog: barna szem, göndör haj, zombiidézés.


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Eresszétek el. Mindegyiküket eresszétek el, és akkor megcsinálom.
– Ma petite, miattam ne tedd.
– Tulajdonképpen Larry miatt csinálom, de az már nem kerül semmibe, hogy mind benne legyetek az alkuban


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Ma petite-vel kapcsolatban nincsenek pletykák. Nyugodtan elhihetsz mindent.
Sabin kuncogni kezdett, köhögve, mintha megpróbálná visszatartani a bugyborékoló hangokat eltorzult szájából.
– Ha mindent elhinnék, amit hallottam, egy egész hadsereggel jöttem volna.


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Holnapra a nevem rajta lesz valakinek a listáján. „Teendők: tisztítóból ruhákat elhozni, bevásárolni, megölni Anita Blake-et.”


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

– Holnap elviszünk szarvasra vadászni – lapogatta meg a vállam Jason.
– Azt hittem, szívesebben üldözöl autókat – mondtam gúnyosan.
Jason elvigyorodott.
– Mi a jó abban? Az autók nem véreznek.


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

„Ha nem lehet úgy, ahogy akarom, akkor úgy akarom, ahogy lehet.”


----------



## Virgus (2010 Június 18)

Jó tanács a hozzászólásokhoz:ha a huszadik hozzászólás elküldése előtt véletlenül meghalnál,előtte írd meg a végrendeletedben,hogy azt még küldjék el.


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

_[FONT=&quot]"Megtehettem volna. Soha nem fogjuk föl igazán az ilyen mondatnak az értelmét. Valójában életünk minden pillanata tartogat valamit, ami megtörténhetne, és mégsem történik meg. Rengeteg mágikus pillanat van, amit nem is veszünk észre, mígnem a sors keze - teljesen váratlanul - megváltoztatja az egész életünket."

[/FONT]_


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Akonferenciaolyanfontosemberekgyülekezete*, *akikegyedülnemtudnaktennisemmit*, *deegyütteltudjákhatározni*, *hogynincsmittenni. Fred Allen


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Be careful of your thoughts, for your thought become your words.
Be careful of your words, for your words become your actions.
Be careful of your actions, for your actions become your habits.
Be careful of your habits, for your habits become your character.
Be careful of your character, for your character becomes your destiny.


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

“Oly sokféleképpen össze lehet törni egy szívet. A mesék teli vannak szerelemtől összetört szívekkel, pedig igazán csak az töri össze a szívet, ha elvesszük tőle az álmokat – legyenek azok bármilyen álmok.” (*Pearl Buck*)


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

“Kevés embernek van akkora önbizalma, mint amennyit mutat.”
(*Andrew Matthews*)


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

“Kreativitás = 10% tehetség és 90% elszántság.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Rossz voltam, s te azt mondtad, jó vagyok.
Csúf, de te gyönyörűnek találtál.
Végig hallgattad mindig, amit mondtam.
Halandóból így lettem halhatatlan. Pilinszky János


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

[FONT=&quot]1. Tűrjétek el egy-MÁSt. A gazdag magyar nyelv ilyen szépen fejezi ki az egyik ember más-voltát a másikhoz mérten.
2. Tartsatok ki egy-MÁS mellett. 
3. Nézzétek el egy-MÁSnak azt, amit szeretnétek megváltoztatni.
4. Hallgassátok meg egy-MÁSt. 
5. Fogadjátok el egy-MÁSt. Fogadjátok el MÁS-nak, fogadjátok el MÁS-ként.[/FONT]


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Hiányzik nekem,
hogy én is hiányozzak
egyvalakinek. Szabolcsi Erzsébet


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Ne válassz magadnak más feleséget, mint akit barátnak választanál, ha férfi volna. Joseph Joubert


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

A férfi-politikának három fő szabálya van: sose hinni abban, amit egy asszony mond; mindig kutatni az értelmét annak, amit cselekszik; s tudni, hogy az asszony akkor fecseg legjobban, mikor hallgat, s nem erélyesebb soha, mint mikor nyugodt. Móra Ferenc


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Nem az a féltékenység a legnagyobb, amit nő egy másik nő iránt érez, hanem az, amit a feleség a barátokkal szemben érez, akik szabadságot, egyéni függetlenséget, átbeszélgetett éjszakákat, őszi tüzeket, boros és bortalan mámort, egyszóval mindazt jelentik, amely csak nagyon ritka házasságba fér bele, nagyon bölcs vagy nagyon buta asszonyok mellett. Fekete István


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Rossz-hajlamaidat ne fojtsd el, hanem csiszold jóvá őket. Bármily ártalmas, beteg, rosszindulatú hajlamra bukkansz: ne feledd, hogy akárminek csak az állapota lehet rossz, de nem az alaptermészete. Weöres Sándor


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Igazán attól fáj az ütés, kitől simogatást várnál, s nem adhatod vissza, mert rögtön belehalnál. Radnóti Miklós


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Jobban emlékszem:
mit éreztem láttán, mint
arra, mit láttam. Fodor Ákos


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Emberek vagyunk, s minden az értelmünkön át történik velünk. Érzéseink és indulataink is értelmünkön át lesznek elviselhetőek vagy tűrhetetlenek. Márai Sándor


----------



## Radnor (2010 Június 18)

Az ember az egyetlen élőlény a földön, aki tudni akarja, van e értelme annak, hogy van? Márai Sándor


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

13 még 7 huh


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

13+1


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

16-1


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

17 és még 3


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## rekontra (2010 Június 18)

20 és


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

jo az oldal. orulok hogy ra talaltam


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)




----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## amurg (2010 Június 18)

es 20


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

*dwefwef*

wefwergerhasfdg34


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

rege4hadhz4443g


----------



## donkardos (2010 Június 18)

*húsz*

1


----------



## donkardos (2010 Június 18)

*húsz*

2


----------



## donkardos (2010 Június 18)

*húsz*

3


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

rgqwegw4qewrg


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

xfgwerg3w4


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

wqdqewfqwef


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

xdgdrzt


----------



## akugyela (2010 Június 18)

ziutciz


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

Hozzászólok.


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

abcd


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

asder


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

321


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

qqw*w*


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

2222


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

frtgh


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

dfhhj


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

fffff


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

edfsegvrggrg


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

fgr


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

oéuééuéu


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

lost


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

pöujpáéupá


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

ioufdddddddddddddd


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

kjkk


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

gfdbbbbbfg


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

hjklé


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

12345678


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

kjsaereee


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

loik


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

káéééééék


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

[hzz/COLOR]


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

léhhhhhhhhhhhhzuui


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

épol


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

kááááiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

iopol


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

erfdgdsj


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

jhgfd


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

hgjhggfr


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

zuiipl


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

qwertzu


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

,mnnnnbvc


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

uzbnbv


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

4556


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

eeedsvcx


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

llllll


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

20 hozzászólás??mért kell??


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

hgffd


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

pkűőpk


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

kiujzh


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

lkoi


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

musical


----------



## leslie75 (2010 Június 18)

lkjggtfv


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

zene


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

...


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

éééééééééééééááááááááááááááááá:!:


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

,,,


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

huszadik:ugras:


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

áé?


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

8...


----------



## rothmano (2010 Június 18)

letöltés:444:


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

9..


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

10...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

11...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

12...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

13...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

14...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

15..


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

16...


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

17...


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Jók a hozzászólások.


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Jónak tűnnek a feltöltött anyagok.


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

18..


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Remélem, tudom majd őket használni.


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Ha beválik, ajánlani fogom az oldalt!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Itt esik az eső.


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Hurrá, vége a sulinak!


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

19...


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Napközis programokat keresek!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

2. osztály érdekel főleg!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

De minden jöhet!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)




----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Mindenkinek hasznos időtöltést a nyárra!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Német anyagok is érdekelnek!


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Nem szakrendszerű tanmenet - német...


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

5. és 6. osztály...


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## L.Evi (2010 Június 18)

Jó böngészést Minden Tagnak!


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## husí90 (2010 Június 18)

20..


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (1/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (2/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (3/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (4/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (5/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (6/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (7/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (8/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (9/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (10/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (11/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (12/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (13/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (14/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (15/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 (16/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 de már nincs sok hátra (17/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 ez az már majdnem a célban vagyok! (18/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

bárcsak meglenne a 20 és áldom azt a személyt aki megalkotta ezt a topikot (19/20)


----------



## Atmanna (2010 Június 18)

Megvan a 20!!! Köszike!


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

egyszer


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

volt


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

hol


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

nem


----------



## mraan (2010 Június 18)

...


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

gsdmdgu


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

ghdmg


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

kcum


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

zsjtzm


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

zdukczh,


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

jsrznj


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

dzfi,


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

vh,j.


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

jmkhcm


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

dcumumdf


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

hfdkd


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

hgfhfgdhjkfd


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

hfsdjkfshkj


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

bc,bnklbdfj


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

mvfd.bmdlfé


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

nbdlkfbndlkf


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

nvkfdvlké


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

jdljgédgdá


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

khőpfhgfőú


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

nkénkfé


----------



## palkai (2010 Június 18)

hgfdjkghkdfjgdfj


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

a


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

s


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

d


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

f


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

g


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

h


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

j


----------



## cucla (2010 Június 18)

k


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

b


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## blockx (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## bossy (2010 Június 18)

Karácsonykor a nagymama vízipisztolyt ajándékoz az unokájának. A lánya dühösen fordul a nagyihoz:
- Anya, hogy vehettél neki ilyen ajándékot?! Már nem emlékszel, mennyire dühös voltál, amikor a vízipisztolyunkkal mindent összefröcsköltünk?
A nagyi elmosolyodik:
- Dehogynem, nagyon is...


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 18)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 18)

itt sok mindent megtaláltam, amit hasznosíthatok a reikihez


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

Na egy szép este lesz a mai


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

Fület nyári este


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal nagyon változatos


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

Ja és örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

na még 24 óra


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

meg még 10 űzi


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

fanta foci buli


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

nkcloflfl


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

péntek este sokáig lehet aludni


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

gcldfoupé


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

vhkidi


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

már megint esik az eső már elég lesz


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

ilyet én is tudok


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

xgzip


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

ndfsjoiugvoadifusngvndafihgiuarlkjnf cjhbseugtfob


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

vjxj


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

de ez hülyeség


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

xhkk


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 18)

értelmeseket írj


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

m> nvm.


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

blvfof


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt.


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

fxuus


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

Volt egyszer egy fórum.


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

ftutoik


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

fxifor


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

Volt ott sok-sok jó könyv


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

xtustzi


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

dyjuy


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

De ahhoz, hogy le lehessen tölteni, 20 hsz-t kellett írni


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

xfjus


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Jobb a tető ormán lakni, mint háborgó asszonynyal, és közös házban.


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

kxgks


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

n.m.jgk


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki bedugja fülét a szegény kiáltására; ő is kiált, de meg nem hallgattatik.


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

chém-vh


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

Mesét írni nem tudok, úgyhogy inkább számolok.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Szűkölködő ember lesz, a ki szereti az örömet; a ki szereti a bort és az olajat, nem lesz gazdag!


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

bcéiupéiu


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

khdozulu


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

Vi.


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

blabla


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

A halak nem hazudnak


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Hallgass te, fiam, engem, hogy légy bölcs, és jártasd ez úton szívedet.

Ne légy azok közül való, a kik borral dőzsölnek; azok közül, a kik hússal dobzódnak.

Mert a részeges és dobzódó szegény lesz, és rongyokba öltöztet az aluvás.

Hallgasd a te atyádat, a ki nemzett téged; és meg ne útáld a te anyádat, mikor megvénhedik.


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

kutya


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

khdozulu


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

macska


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

oroszlán


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

tetszenek a stilusok


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

egér


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

yamaha psr 1500


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

aranyhal


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Mint az arany alma ezüst tányéron: olyan a helyén mondott ige!


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

kék


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

narancssárga


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Ritkán tedd lábadat a te felebarátodnak házába; hogy be ne teljesedjék te veled, és meg ne gyűlöljön téged.


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

körte


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

Gw 8


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

utolsó előtti


----------



## Mihu777 (2010 Június 18)

vmxgh


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Felelj meg a bolondnak az ő bolondsága szerint, hogy ne legyen bölcs a maga szemei előtt.


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

pirosi piros


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

megvan a 20


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

piros együttes


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

lakodalmom


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Ne dicsekedjél a holnapi nappal; mert nem tudod, mit hoz a nap tereád.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A te barátodat, és a te atyádnak barátját el ne hagyd, és a te atyádfiának házába be ne menj nyomorúságodnak idején. Jobb a közel való szomszéd a messze való atyafinál.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Az eszes meglátja a bajt, elrejti magát; az esztelenek neki mennek, kárát vallják.


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

aki boy


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

tangó


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Az ország bűne miatt sok annak a fejedelme; az eszes és tudós ember által pedig hosszabbodik fennállása.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Bölcs az ő maga szemei előtt a gazdag ember; de az eszes szegény megvizsgálja őt.


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

csárdás stilus


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki jár tökéletesen, megtartatik; a ki pedig álnokul két úton jár, egyszerre elesik.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki elfedezi az ő vétkeit, nem lesz jó dolga; a ki pedig megvallja és elhagyja, irgalmasságot nyer.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki ád a szegénynek, nem lesz néki szüksége; a ki pedig elrejti a szemét, megsokasulnak rajta az átkok.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A ki bízik magában, bolond az; a ki pedig jár bölcsen, megszabadul.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A vessző és dorgálás bölcseséget ád; de a szabadjára hagyott gyermek megszégyeníti az ő anyját.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

Fenyítsd meg a te fiadat, és nyugodalmat hoz néked, és szerez gyönyörűséget a te lelkednek.


----------



## biroartur (2010 Június 18)

A hiábavalóságot és a hazugságot messze távoztasd tőlem; szegénységet vagy gazdagságot ne adj nékem; táplálj engem hozzám illendő eledellel.

Hogy megelégedvén, meg ne tagadjalak, és azt ne mondjam: kicsoda az Úr? Se pedig megszegényedvén, ne lopjak, és gonoszul ne éljek az én Istenem nevével!


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

de jó a zene


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

piros csizma


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

ch


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

korg pa 800


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

ritka búza


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

áll a kocsi keresztbe


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

20 másodperc


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

bj


----------



## Jade88 (2010 Június 18)

már megvan a 20, mégsem tudok letölteni, de talán majd most


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

kovács


----------



## akikovac (2010 Június 18)

magyar lakodalom


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*ez egy butaság*

kiss
Csak


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*még egy butaság*


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*halihóó*

:4:
Csak2


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

Jujj, hát ez óriási lehetőség!!!!!! Nagyon köszönöm, nem tudtam, hogyan lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás!  Azaz egy idő után biztos meglesz, de így egyben...


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

na, most meg lefagy a gép... nem értem miért nem küldi el


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

szabadon örülhetek


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

köszönöm


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

wow, nagyon jó, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

ez az első hozzászólás


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

:d


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

mikor lesz meg a 20


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

nem nagyon számolom, de ez kb a negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

szerintem is


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

holnapután már elkezdhetem az angolt tanulni


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

*a*

a


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

cuccerpöci szia


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*hali*

:4:
Csak2


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

vajon miért árulnak nyelvkönyvet megoldókulcs nélkül????? soha nem fogom megérteni......


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

kiraly


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

hogy


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*1*

csak3


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

gondolom a nyelvtanarak megkapják a megoldókulcsot, ha bizonyítják, hogy szakmabeliek


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

hajrá azoknak, akik az utolsókat küldik


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

itt


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

mennyi butaság


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

lehet


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

igazából van megoldókulcs, csak az olyan változat drágább jóval , meg én sajnos nem vagyok nyelvtanár


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

hozzaszolast


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

kuldeni


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

*2*

23:9:


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

12 bocs, köszi hogy nem off


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

és valószínűleg skót vér is folyik az ereimben, mert inkább megoldom valahogy, mint pár papírkáért plusz pénzt fizessek


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

!


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

jajj


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

legyenmeeeeeeeeeg


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

nna


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

:111:mennyi?


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)




----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

\\m/ciki


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

buli


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

fő


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

még


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

hol írják ki, hogy hányat szóltam hozzá?


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

:55:vili


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

ott isje ki a neved mellett/alatt. most 13-nál tartasz


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

csak


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

ó, látom, köszönöm


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

hu


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

20


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

:111:gyors


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

kicsit fáradt vagyok


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

:11:nagyon


----------



## Regicy (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## nebebe (2010 Június 18)

:11:megvan


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*gaga*

nagyon jó


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*2*

kettő


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*3*

három


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*4*

néhx


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*5*

5


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*6*

6


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*7*

7


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*8*

8


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*9*

9


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*10*

10


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*11*

11


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*12*

12


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*13*

13


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*14*

14


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*15*

15


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*16*

16


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*17*

17


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*18*

18


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*19*

19


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*20*

20


----------



## csialexandra (2010 Június 18)

*21*

22


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

hello wörd


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

:$


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

mi az a részletes vállasz?? nézzük csak!!!
Asszem mégse


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

Most szólj hozzá!!!


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abc


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abcdefghijklmno


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abcdefghijklmnopq


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

kicsit fáradt vagyok


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvw


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz1


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

0123456789


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

012345678900112233445566778899000111122223333444455556666777888999


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

1835


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

meghiszem azt


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

5381


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

tompa a fejem


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

na, haladnék, ha nem felejtettem volna el írni


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

már csak 3


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

egy másik


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

helló te is most regeltél???


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

Még


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

B.Ú.É.K.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :777:


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

hajjaj most


----------



## Fatus (2010 Június 18)

hajrá mindenkinek


----------



## babays (2010 Június 18)

se


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

jópofa


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

namár


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

sej


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

haj


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

ejehaj


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

1


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

2


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

3


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

rutyutyu


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

4


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

hejrerutyu


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

5


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

6


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

7


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

tyu tyu tyu


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

8


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

tyutyesz


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

9


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

10


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

11


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

12


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

13


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

mutyesz


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

14


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

abraka


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

15


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

dabra


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

16


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

mega


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

17


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

babra


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

18


----------



## klezben111 (2010 Június 18)

rakva


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

19


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

20 vegre kesz


----------



## KeWiN (2010 Június 18)

21


----------



## georgie69 (2010 Június 18)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen egyszerűen össze lehet szedni a hozzászólásokat 
Köszi


----------



## georgie69 (2010 Június 18)

közben azért nézelődöm is


----------



## georgie69 (2010 Június 18)

jöhet a 4.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

kösz


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Hypatia kivételes tudással rendelkező filozófus és tanár – és a film szerint az egyedüli nő, akinek hallgatnak a szavára és aki szabadon jár-kel az agorában. A természet törvényeit tanulmányozza és a Föld vonzásának kérdése foglalkoztatja, de közben távol tartja magát a társadalmi és


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

politikai élet gondjaitól. Nem is annyira nő, mint inkább női testbe zárt absztrakció, aki csak olyankor szembesül fizikai valójával, mikor az érte epedő férfiakat utasítja el és amikor a halállal szembesül.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Az _Agora_ cselekménye így két szálra bontható: az egyik az idővel és a történelemmel függ össze, a másik egy szerelmi háromszöget állít fel. A történelmi háttér, a keresztények hatalomra jutása és a különböző vallások közötti háborúskodás jóval fontosabb szerephez jut, mint a Hypatia kezére pályázó férfiak, akik – eléggé előrelátható módon – egymás ellenségei. A kereszténnyé vált szolga, Davus (Max Minghella) és a pogány római prefektus, Oresztész (Oscar Isaac) a harctéren minden bizonnyal megölnék egymást, azonban a nő bájai és tanítása iránti csodálatuk szkeptikusabbá, megértőbbé és érézkenyebbé teszi őket.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Oresztész magas, horgas orrú, göndör fürtű római férfi, aki jártas a művészetekben, fiatalkorában forrófejű és beképzelt volt, de férfikorára felelősségteljes prefektus lett. Davus kissé zömök, akaratos és durva külsejű, azonban tanulékony és van érzése a természettudományokhoz. Ami közös a két férfiban, az az, hogy erőteljes ösztönlények és ebben mindketten szöges ellentétei Hypatiának.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Az életben rendszerint nem választhatjuk meg sorsdöntő pillanataink időpontját. Ha elkövetkeznek, ott kell állnunk, hogy szembenézzünk velük, akármilyen állapotban vagyunk is.



- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Mindketten ragaszkodnak csoportjukhoz, vallásukhoz, ugyanakkor adott ponton ellene szegülnek a rendnek, hogy az angyali tisztaságú nő védelmére kelhessenek. Érzelmeik vannak, kételkednek, felnőnek, változnak és nagyon emberiek. Izgalmas szereplők, akiknek nem jut elég tér a megmutatkozáshoz, mert nem „csak” emberek a filmben, hanem a csoportjukat is képviselik. Amenábar filmjében a szerelmi szál túl gyenge, hogy megéljen, inkább ürügy két ellentétesnek vélt törvény és csoport összeütközésének a „megtestesítéséhez”. Nem lehet érzelgősséggel vádolni a rendezőt, a Hypatia szerelmi életéről szóló pillanatokat elsöprik az erőteljes csatajelenetek és az óriástotálokban bemutatott lenyűgöző terek.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Ha hagyom, hogy a gyűlölet vezéreljen, torz lelkűvé válok, és végül belepusztulok.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Állítólag Amenábar már akkor is Rachel Weiszra gondolt, amikor megírta a szerepet – ami jó szerep is lehetne, ha valóban életre kelne Hypatia a film során. De nem teszi. És ez nem a színésznő hibája, kiegyensúlyozott és hiteles a játéka, viszont a karakter semmit nem fejlődik, mondhatni ugyanolyan tökéletes, mint az általa oly sokat magyarázott forma, a kör.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

hiteles a játéka, viszont a karakter semmit nem fejlődik, mondhatni ugyanolyan tökéletes, mint az általa oly sokat magyarázott forma, a kör. Kizárólag a kutatási eredmények szempontjából jut előrébb, amikor közelebb jut a naprendszer szerkezetének leírásához. Ez azonban nem túl izgalmas a néző számára, mert a gondolkodás filmen nem látványos tevékenység. Még akkor sem, ha a gondolkodó maga történetesen egy szép nő.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Azonban az első jelenetben Hypatia által felvetett problematikát szépen és következetesen fejezi ki a film: a kör, mivel a bolygók mozgását jellemzi, egy felsőbb, tökéletes rend szimbóluma; ehhez képest a földön a testek esése és mozgása lineáris. A kereszténység előretörésével az idő számítása is lineáris lett, de a ciklikus ismétlődést nem lehet kizárni (ebből) a történelemből (sem): az emberi hatalomvágy, bosszúszomj és korlátoltság minden korban ismételten pusztuláshoz vezet.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

*Agora* – 126 perc, máltai–spanyol, 2009, _Rendező_: Alejandro Amenábar. _Forgatókönyv_: Alejandro Amenábar, Mateo Gil. _Szereplők_: Ashraf Barhom, Manuel Cauchi, Max Minghella, Michael Lonsdale, Oscar Isaac, Rachel Weisz, Richard Durden, Rupert Evans, Sami Samir. _Operatőr_: Xavi Giménez.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Még a halálban is légy győzedelmes.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Túl könnyű azt mondani: "mi lenne, ha", és lefesteni egy tökéletes világ képét.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Az út hosszú és veszélyes, és még ha minden erődet megfeszítve a végére jutsz is, nincs rá semmi garancia, hogy visszafelé is meg tudod tenni. De ezt az utat végig kell járnod - ha nem akarsz meghibbanni és úgy pusztulni el.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A határozatlanság a káosz szülőanyja.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Video for single from Islet's mini album "celebrate this place".

Cobbled together by Ewan.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A bölcsességhez nem vezet más út, csak a tapasztalat.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A jövőbe nézés többnyire fájdalmas élményt jelent. Jobb, ha az ember nem tudja, milyen sors vár barátaira és a szeretteire.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Nekem túlságosan nem tetszett, de voltak jó gondolatok benne. Az egyházak gigászi és értelmetlen harca a tudományok ellen. Érdekes, hogy a világban még ma is naponta hallnak meg vallási okok miatt, és hogy az emberek nem tudnak egymás mellett békében élni. Az hogy egyes helyeken a vallásosság és annak milyensége nem opcionális, hanem kötelező. továbbá ezeken a területeken az emberek még mai napig olyan bunkók és kultúrálatlanok ahogy az a filmben is látszik.
Amúgy a film nem nyűgözött le. A rendezés egész jó, a színészi játék közepes. A jelmezekér és a sminkért adok egy ponttal többet mint amit egyébként adnék és így


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Jó kis film, nem is értem, hogy a kritikák többsége miért húzza le annyira. Az biztos, hogy a cselekmény szétesik, de nem is ezért érdekes ez a film, hanem a korrajzért, ami abszolút hihető. A múltat a maga brutalitásában mutatja be, és valószínűleg nem is tévedhet olyan nagyot. Eloszlatja az illúziókat, és csak a nyers valóság marad, bemutatja, hogy egyik primitív csürhe hogyan gyilkolta halomra a másikat mindenféle idióta vallás nevében (és fordítva). Hogy keresztényellenes lenne? Jó eséllyel a keresztény gyülekezet akkortájt valóban nem volt más, mint az egyik csürhe a sok közül. Nem hiszem, hogy nagyot tévedne a film. A hiba amúgy sem a vallásban van, hanem leginkább az emberekben, akik addig csűrik-csavarják a saját szentírásukat, míg végül rá hivatkozva kiírthatnak mindenki mást. Ezt ügyesen bemutatja a film.
Összesítve: Brian élete brutál változat, szerethető hősnővel, jobbára érdektelen szerelmi szállal, viszont igényesen kidolgozott részletekkel és tonnányi realitással.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Rendszerint sok ösvény húzódik a jelen és a jövő között: választások és következmények tucatjai. De néha csak kevés, olykor mindössze két út van.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Az erős Pápai Állam a 13. század elején minden erejével az eretnek szálak elvarrása mellett vette fel a harcot. Ince jóváhagyásával indultak el magyar seregek Szerbia és Bulgária egyes részei ellen, mivel attól a pápa a bogumil eretnekség visszaszorítását várta. Többször támogatta a manicheusok elleni fellépést is, de volt egy eretnekség, amely mindennél nagyobb teret hódított Európában, és azon belül is leginkább Franciaország Languedoc nevű déli tartományában. Ezek a katharok ("tiszták") vagy más néven albigensek (Albi városról) voltak. A katharok a gnoszticizmushoz hasonló, dualista hitet követtek. Szerintük az anyagi világ rossz, azt nem Isten teremtette, hanem egy, az Istennel folyamatos harcban álló gonosz erő. Szerintük Jézus nem anyagi lényként élt a Földön, pusztán szellemként, így halála és feltámadása sem volt valós, és nem is ezeknek van jelentősége, hanem tanításainak.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A hatalmad megvan hozzá, hogy elfuss a végzeted elől, de a barátaid iránti érzéseid nem engedik ezt.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Szellemileg szabadok menedéke

Az Ariège völgye a maga 50 barlangjával és barlangrendszerével, amelynek széles termei, magas csarnokai sok kilométer hosszú szűk folyosói mélyen szétágaznak a hegyekben, mindenkor az ott élő emberek menedék- és lakhelye volt. Emellett melegvizű forrásai gyógyulást hoztak, különleges atmoszférája pedig természetes szentélyként szolgált.
Az ott talált sziklarajzok maradványai alapján 12.000 évre visszamenőleg nyomon lehet követni a vidék benépesedését és vallási életét is.
Sabarthez dombjai és barlangjai a katárok megjelenése előtt már a kelták és druidák kultikus helyeiként is szolgáltak, valamint megtaláljuk itt a ma*ni*cheus, paulikiánus és prisz*cilli*á*nus befolyásokat is, amelyek mind gnosztikus szellemi áramlatok megnyilvánulásai.
A katár név a görög catharos-ból származik, ami tisztát jelent. A katárok egyszerűen keresztényeknek mondták magukat.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Egyszeriben egészen más szemmel néztem a világra. Félelmetes és gonosz helynek láttam, ahol csak félelmetesek és gonoszok boldogulhatnak.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Ebben a pillanatban, mintha agyunk valamiképpen összekapcsolódott volna, tökéletesen megértettem őt. Énje egyik fele elborzadt saját kegyetlenségétől. Egyetlen hajszál választotta el a tiszta őrülettől.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Reménytelen helyzetek kétségbeesett lépéseket szülnek.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

*Látványos, akciódús, szép és botrányos. Az Agora tehát ideális figyelemfelkeltő. Ráadásul egy gyönyörű nő emeli az összhatás fényét, hiszen a főszereplő Hypatia (Rachel Weisz) az első ismert női tudós és filozófus. Mindezek ellenére Alejandro Amenábar bőven számíthat sértődésekre és fröcsögésre a legutóbbi filmje kapcsán, hiszen az Agora nem éppen hízelgő portrét fest a korai keresztényekről.*


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Igyekeztem a lehető legkifogástalanabbul viselkedni. Úgy akartam távozni, hogy jó fiúként, jó testvérként, jó barátként maradjak meg az emlékezetükben. Nem akartam, hogy bárki is rossz emléket őrizzen rólam, ha már nem leszek.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

I.sz. 4. század, Egyiptom, a Római Birodalom uralma alatt. Alexandria utcáin vallási indíttatású erőszakos zavargások törnek ki, melyek a híres Könyvtárat, az akkori világ szellemi központját fenyegetik. A Könyvtárban rekedt briliáns asztronómus, Hypatia és tanítványai harcba szállnak, hogy megmentsék az ősi világ bölcsességét. Közülük ketten a nő szívéért is versengenek: az okos, kiváltságos helyzetű Orestes, és Davus, Hypatia ifjú rabszolgája, akinek döntenie kell úrnője iránt érzett titkos szerelme és a szabadság között, mely az övé lehet, hogy csatlakozik a keresztények megállíthatatlan rohamához.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Úgy kezeltem minden percet, amit a családdal és a barátaimmal töltöttem, mintha különleges jelentőségű volna. Úgy figyeltem az arcukat és a hangjukat, hogy soha ne felejtsem el. Tudtam, hogy soha többé nem látom viszont őket, és majd megszakadt a szívem, de így kellett lennie.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Ha vissza tudnám forgatni az idő kerekét... De nem tudom. A múlt már mögöttem van. Most az volna a legjobb, ha többé nem gondolnék arra, ami volt. Ideje elfeledni a múltat és a jelenbe meg a jövőbe nézni.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

*Hajdu Szabolcs Bibliothéque Pascal* című alkotásának *amerikai premier*jére kerül sor a *Los Angeles-i Filmfesztiválon*, ahol több mint *40 ország filmművészetének* kiemelkedő *újdonságai*t tűzik műsorra. A csütörtökön kezdődött kaliforniai filmes mustrán műsorra tűzik *Kenyeres Bálint A repülés története* című rövidfilmjét is. A Bibliothéque Pascalt - Mona Paparu utazásainak, szerelmének, nyugat-európai kálváriájának történetét - a szervezők az *International Showcase* válogatásba hívták meg, mely mindössze 20 alkotást mutat be az Amerikán kívül készült, innovatív filmtermés javából.


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Felugrottam az egyik magas sírkőre, és kinéztem a városra. Nem sokat láttam belőle innen, de mivel tudtam, hogy ez lesz az utolsó képem a helyről, ahol születtem és éltem, nem siettem el a dolgot: minden ócska mellékutcát fényes sétálóutcának, minden málló vakolatú házat egy sejk palotájának és minden kétszintes épületet felhőkarcolónak láttam.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A magam élete már nem fontos, csak a barátaimé és a családomé. Az ő érdekükben el kell utaznom messzire, oda, ahol nem árthatok nekik.


- Darren Shan


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Adott a következő feladat: van egy SZTAKI Szótárod (szotar.sztaki.hu), amit ha elosztasz "m"-mel, akkor az nem kevesebb lesz, hanem több. Hogy lehet ez? Hát úgy, hogy ez egy nagyon hülye feladvány, amit csak azért erőszakoltunk ide, hogy elmondhassuk, Tominak és az iPhone-os szótárának új kihívója akadt: Peti, és a mindenes mobilszótár. És bár ez úgy hangzik, mint "Jamie és a csodalámpa", ennek mégis van értelme, el is mondjuk miért.


----------



## p.mate (2010 Június 19)

Tomi készítette el pár hónapja a SZTAKiPhone szótárat, ami a SZTAKI Szótár iPhone-ra optimalizált webes változata, amit maga Steve Jobs is imád. Tominak azért engedtük mindezt, mert a Tomi erős, és megfenyegetett minket, mi pedig féltünk, ráadásul az iPhone az nagyon LOL meg XD, ugyebár. Igen ám, de jött másik kollégánk Peti, aki viszont bátor, továbbá feketeöves CSS-ben, és doubleclick-kel töri a betontömböket szabadidejében. És Peti látá, hogy akinek nincs iPhone-ja, annál a mobilon csúnyácskán jelenik meg a Szótár. Ezért gondolt egyet, aztán még egyet, amiből végül úgy 172 gondolat is lett, és aminek eredményeképpen megszületett a


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> A diák, míg tanul, nem méltányolja a tanárait. *Csak később, amikor már többet tud a világról, érti meg, milyen sokkal tartozik azoknak, akik nevelték.* A jó tanár nem vár dicséretet, sem szeretetet a fiataloktól. Kivárja, hogy idővel megkapja tőlük.


- Darren Shan


----------



## georgie69 (2010 Június 19)

nagyon jóóóóó, még jövök


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Meg kell állítanunk a környezet szennyezését és rombolását. Vegyük csak ezt a helyet: egy utat akarnak építeni egy őskori halomsíros temetőn keresztül, ahová évezredekkel ezelőtt a druidák temették a halottaikat. El tudjátok ezt képzelni? Elpusztítanák a múlt egy darabját, csak hogy az autósok tíz vagy húsz percet megspóroljanak!


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Szeretem tudni, mit forgatnak az emberek a fejükben. Sokkal egyszerűbb lenne a világ, ha kimondanánk, amit gondolunk.


- Darren Shan


----------



## Pappa2 (2010 Június 19)

> Nem szoktak azzal büntetni valakit gyilkosságért, hogy felszólítják, járjon iskolába. *Ámbár - tettem hozzá, visszaemlékezve rég múlt iskolai napjaimra - az ember néha még a halált is szívesebben választaná, mint egy csütörtök délutáni dupla fizikaórát.*


- Darren Shan


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Köszi


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Danke


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Thank you


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

*köszönöm*

Nagyon köszönöm



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

dkjeklgéfngg nmgf,bjrl


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

qwe


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

123456


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

ewq


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

xcadsa


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

elég nehéz értelmetlen üzeneteket írni


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

qq


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

de azért még megy


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Space is explored not by short-sighted governments


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

gginbk é,gfnjalés,


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

agjnglé,mljh


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Time travel stories have antecedents in the 18th and 19th centuries.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

79473728


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

dhőpkwjeqqbsuvz


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Superhuman stories deal with the emergence of humans who have abilities beyond the norm.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

??????


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Jules Verne


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Agatha Christie


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Az embert, aki az Úrnak 1050. esztendejében az első házat megépítette volt
ott a tavak közötti domb laposán, Buzátnak nevezték a krónika szerint.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Tíz kicsi néger


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Állítólag Koppány horka törzséből származott, és egyike volt azoknak a menekülteknek, akiket még gyermekkorukban bujtattak el a mocsarak között vagy az erdőelvi hegyek rengetegeiben, István király német lovagjainak és talján papjainak haragja elől az Öreg Isten hűséges magyarjai. Emberré érve, a Gyula seregében vitézkedett egy darabig, sőt állítólag Aba Sámuel úr hadaival megjárta Olaszföldet is.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

Tudod, hogy nincs bocsánat


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Mindez azonban csak találgatás.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

napos


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Mint ahogy nem tudhatjuk azt sem, hogy miért vált meg a vitézi élettől, és mi késztette arra, hogy egymagában nekiinduljon Erdély lakatlan rengetegének, s annak is a leglakatlanabb részén telepedjen meg.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)

idő lesz holnap


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Mert úttalan vadon volt még akkoriban a Tóvidék, vagy ahogy később
nevezték: a Mezőség.


----------



## Zizike88 (2010 Június 19)




----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Csak íjat vitt magával, nyilakkal tömött tegezt és kurta vadászkést.


----------



## mnemosynum (2010 Június 19)

Álmos álmodik álmában álmokat


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Különböző levéltárakban megőrzött följegyzésekből kitűnik, hogy Buzátfia
Lób nem tért haza apja szállásföldjére, hanem kalandos pályafutás után Észak-Magyarországon kapott birtokot a királytól és András nevű fia a jól ismert Palásthy család megalapítója lett.


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

qweqr


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Az asszony megrázta a fejét


----------



## janici (2010 Június 19)

soha ne mondd, hogy soha!


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Gyér szomszédság volt, az bizonyos.


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Nem hagy itt a lovad?


----------



## bdos (2010 Június 19)

Malmot akarok építeni


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

aa


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

bbkiss


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

cc


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

dd


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

ee


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

ff


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

gg


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

gygy


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

hh


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

ii


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

jj


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

kk


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

ll


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

*13 fodor van a szoknyámon*

-----------


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

azt gondoltam, férjhez megyek a nyáron


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

de már látom, semmi se lesz belőle


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

12-őt levágatok belőle


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

egy kupac kopasz kukac


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

*dghj*

ycdfb


----------



## Opabel (2010 Június 19)

két kupac kopasz kukac


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

*k*

k


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

b


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

v


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

g


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

gfdhd


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

hddddddd


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

visca el barca


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Violon (2010 Június 19)

Szuper! Köszönöm.


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

ghd


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

hgfh


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

gkk


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

lg.éluhgu


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

ibiéviz


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

ífbguőáofvh


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

cfádohnvfsá


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

vodjgndvfd


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

nohvsodőá


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

pvnchfisd


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

vfizflj.ug


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

feuzr578432


----------



## Cibike10 (2010 Június 19)

hsh


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

No, húszig meg sem állok. ;P


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Alfa


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Bravo


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Charlie


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Delta


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Echo


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Foxtrot


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Golf


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Hotel


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

India


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Juliet


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Kilo


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Lima


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Mike


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

November


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Oscar


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Papa


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Quebec


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

Romeo Sierra Tango Uniform Victor Whisky X-ray Yankee Zulu.


----------



## gumiki (2010 Június 19)

^-^


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Nekem nem akar összejönni a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 1


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 2


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 3


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 4


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 5


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 6


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 7


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 8


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 9


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 10


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 11


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 12


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 13


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 14


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 15


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 16


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 17


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 18


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 19


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 20


----------



## cukmix (2010 Június 19)

Hozzászólás 21


----------



## coupra (2010 Június 19)

www


----------



## coupra (2010 Június 19)

edwqe


----------



## coupra (2010 Június 19)

sdsd


----------



## coupra (2010 Június 19)

sdsdsxfdfd


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

Köszi!


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

Így


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

könnyebb


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

lesz


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

összeszedni


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

hozzászólást


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

[FONT=&quot]„Jaj, bassza meg, még egy tünde!"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]– Hugo Dyson, egy J.R.R. Tolkien-kézirat olvasása közben[/FONT]


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

Bocsi a nyelvezetért


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

idéztem


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

szó


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

szerint


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

33


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

qwerty


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

tz


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

fdf


----------



## Ryanthusar (2010 Június 19)

w


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“A fájdalom elkerülhetetlen. A szenvedés választás dolga.”
(*Buddhista közmondás*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Bármit veszítesz, helyette nyersz valami mást.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Ha ég a házad, melegedj a tüzénél!” (*spanyol közmondás*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Egy tanítvány egyszer így panaszkodott:
- Mester, miért nem feded fel soha történeteid értelmét?
- Mit szólnál ahhoz – felelte a mester -, ha valaki gyümölccsel kínálna, de megrágná, mielőtt odaadja neked?”
(*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Minek élünk, ha nem azért, hogy egymás számára könnyebbé tegyük az életet?” (*George Eliot*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*Maya Angelou*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Kisgyermek koromban nem értettem, miért csak az emberekért kell imádkoznom. Miután édesanyám lefekvés előtt megpuszilt, magamban kiegészítettem az esti imát egy általam kiötölt fohásszal valamennyi élőlényért.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Gandhi egy ízben épp felszállt a vonatra, amikor az egyik cipője lecsúszott, és a vágányra esett. Nem tudta felszedni, mert a szerelvény közben elindult. Útitársai elképedésére, nyugodtan levette a másikat is, és a párja mellé hajította. Az egyik kísérője megkérdezte, miért tette ezt.
- Az a szegény ember, aki majd megtalálja – mosolygott Gandhi – , így használható lábbelihez jut.” (*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Egy anya elvitte Mahatma Gandhihoz a kisfiát. Így könyörgött:
– Kérlek Mahatma, mondd meg a fiamnak, hogy ne egyen cukrot.
Gandhi egy pillanatra megállt, aztán azt mondta:
– Két hét múlva hozd vissza a fiadat. – A meglepett asszony megköszönte a dolgot és azt mondta, így is fog tenni.
Két héttel később az asszony visszatért a fiával. Gandhi a gyerek szemébe nézett és azt mondta:
- Ne egyél cukrot!
Hálásan, de meghökkenve kérdezte meg a nő:
– Miért mondtad azt, hogy két hét múlva hozzam vissza? Akkor is megmondhattad volna neki ugyanezt.
Gandhi azt válaszolta:
– Két héttel ezelőtt még én is ettem cukrot.”
Testesítsd meg azt, amit tanítasz, és csak azt tanítsd, amit megtestesítesz.
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Ha valaki sikeres akar lenni, akkor hibái számát meg kell dupláznia.”
(*Thomas J. Watson – Az IBM alapítója*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Volt egyszer egy ember, aki mindig arra panaszkodott, hogy Isten sohasem szól hozzá: “Miért nem küld nekem üzeneteket, úgy, mint más embereknek?” – kérdezte barátjától.
“De hiszen szól hozzád! – biztosította őt barátja. – Az elkövetett hibáidon keresztül szól hozzád.”


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“A sikeres emberek egy helytelen irányba tett lépést értékes tapasztalatként élnek meg, míg a sikertelenek a rossz irányt kudarcként fogják fel.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Milyen kellemes az élet, ha olyanokkal élhetünk, akiket becsülünk. Ióannész Sztobaiosz


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Milyen szép, ha minden tengerhez, mely ránk vár, van egy folyó a számunkra. Alessandro Baricco


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

na lehet menni a Balatonra


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Az élet nem olyan, hogy panaszkodnunk kellene, amikor számunkra vagy egy szerettünk számára eljön a vég. Inkább elégedetten tekintsünk vissza a végén, ha bátran és tisztességesen végigcsináltuk.
 Albert Einstein


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

jó idő van


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Ha boldog életet akarsz élni, egy célra figyelj, ne az emberekre, és ne is a körülötted lévő tárgyakra.
 Albert Einstein


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

Az élet gyorsan repül minek megelőzni


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Az élet olyan leckék sorozata, amelyeket át kell élnünk, hogy megérthessük őket.
 Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

mindenki úgy él ahogy meg van írva


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

A legtöbb ember arra használja fel élete első felét, hogy a másodikat nyomorúságossá tegye.
 Jean de La Bruyére


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

sol omnibus lucet


----------



## olzsal (2010 Június 19)

Az elsősorban személyes vágyak kielégítésére irányuló életvitel előbb-utóbb mindig keserű csalódáshoz vezet.
 Albert Einstein


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

odi et amo


----------



## Érettségi (2010 Június 19)

jó van mindenki és sok sikert


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

Hal volt, hol nem volt...


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

Jobbra vagy balra tekerik itten a kormányt ?


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Köszi a tippet a gyors hszhez.


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Gyerekmondokák.


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Eresz alól fecske fia


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Ide néz, oda néz


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Van -e hernyo, hosszú kukac


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Édesebb, mint a méz.


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Csőrét nyitja már


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Buzgón szaporán


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Kis bendőmbe mindenféle belefér igazán.


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Süss fel nap


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Fényes nap


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Kertek alatt a ludaim megfagynak.


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Kiskacsa fürdik


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Fekete tóba


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Anyjához készül


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Lengyelországba


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Míg a kácsát elhajtottam


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Egy pár csizmát megfoldoztam


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

Sudri


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## katalinpapp2006 (2010 Június 19)

sudrisudri


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## exn (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*secim*

abcd


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*2ik*

aelbvlaebva;


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*3ik*

afvaugrfqp34giuagqp39gfai


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*4ik*

tatabanya


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*5ik*

tudom is en


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*6ik*

anyam tyukja


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*7ik*

fesztelen vagyok mint egy oszlop -- semmi ertelme


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Nos, akkor megkezdem hozzászólás gyarapító ténykedésemet... Nincs is ennél különösebb, mint írni azért, pusztán és kizárólag, hogy összejöjjön a mágikus húsz....


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*8ik*

meguntam......


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*9ik*

almodj kiralylany


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

És még... Ha már lúd, legyen kövér... Addig innen el sem távozom, amíg meg nincs a húsz... Erőszakos fajta a letöltő...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*10ik*

na meg ugyanennyi


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*11ik*

allok szotlanul


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Jó látni, amint előd- és utódaim hozzám hasonló nonsense gyártásával töltik a szombat délelőttöt...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*12ik*

orulok h tettszik... de muszaly...)


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Eddig már három, íme a negyedik, miközben lányom japánul tanul...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*13ik*

de amugy ezt igy kell nem?!


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*14ik*

a fentiekben ezt irja


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Már csak arra volnék kíváncsi, vajon profitál-e ebből a honlap, hogy kattintgatunk, írogatunk, egymást szórakoztatjuk a semmivel...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*ellvesztettem a fonalat talan 15*

tatatabanya


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Ha igen, isten neki, legyen meg az ő akarata, de így a hatodik táján kezd unalmas lenni...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*16*

elvesztettem zsebkendomet, fel penz volt!


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Már csak tizenhárom, ha ezt itt nem számolom...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*17*

nem voltam en hozzad durva


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Tisztára mint a freudi szabad asszociáció...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*18*

tramtram tram ...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Mi is jut eszembe... Hogy mondjuk hogyan tovább... Mert tizenegy még hátravan...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*18*

18 ik utan meg unalmasabb...... bar kezdek belejonni


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Rendben, még tíz... Kinek is jó ez?


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*19*

a legkinosabb h egy het mulva erettsegizek...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Aztán végre megnézhetem, hozzáférek-e a filmhez...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*20 !*

no bevegeztetett, megcsilatatott, elindittatott ama folyamat hogy letolthetem a Fenyev tav.. akkordjait ) meg meg egyebeket.....


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Ravasz... Nagyon ravasz... Ezt mondta az öreg Kohn is, amikor a ferihegyi automata elnyelte minden pénzét...


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*sose lehet tudni alapon lehet elszamoltam*

a;bvja;ejv;aevj


----------



## ppolcz (2010 Június 19)

*matek nem az erossegem*

tehat meg egy


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Szóval, megy az öreg a határon, hozzá még a hó is esik....


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Megszólal erre a Julis: "Nem én vagyok az, valaki más."


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Minden Szentekre! Elvesztettem a fonalat... Hol is tartok?


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Pedig máskor magától megy a hülyeség...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Nem jó ez a kényszer sehogyse... Itt meg végképp zavar...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Akkor meséljünk... Vagy mondjon már valaki valamit...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Este el kéne menni tekeregni... Ezer éve nem jártam sehol...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Elmosogattam, takarítottam is, már csak a letöltések vannak hátra...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Ennyi vajon elég? Vagy még?


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Visszaszámlálás indul...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

három...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

kettő...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

egy...


----------



## lang111 (2010 Június 19)

Zéro, ez itt a Föld!


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

*2*

2


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

begin 
execute immediate('drop schema dw'); -- 
end;


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

*9*

9


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

10))


----------



## laver57 (2010 Június 19)

abc


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

11 haladok...


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

már hozzászóltam..


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

itt a következő


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

15 )


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

itt ni


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

hajrá


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

megy ez


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

hajrá 2


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

16 :#


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

a menet nem állhat meg


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

17 :/


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

itt a másik


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

18 :|


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

mama


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

hajrá 3


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

így ni..


----------



## angelina127 (2010 Június 19)

20 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

benne, benne


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

ikonok, ikonok


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

türelem az van...


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

sötétkor,,,


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)




----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

kali yuga


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

:d


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

treta yuga


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

zazen meditáció


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

tizenegy


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

a zafun


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

tizenkettő


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

nini....kinnikinnik


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

dharana


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

sat csit ananda


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## heros (2010 Június 19)

om tat sat


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

tizen5


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## szórakozás (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

01


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

02


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

03


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

04


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

05


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

06


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

07


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok1*

valami 1


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

08


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

09


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok2*

valami 2


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok3*

valami 3


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok4*

valami 4


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok5*

valami 5


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok6*

valami 6


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok7*

valami 7


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok8*

valami 8


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok9*

valami 9


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok10*

már 10.


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok 11*

k 11


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok12*

k2 12-szer


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok13*

szülinap


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok14*

14.


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok15*

15. = hó idusa


----------



## szakacsb (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok16*

16. - p12 + 4


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok17*

prím (?!)


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok18*

18=3*6=2*9=4*4+2


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok19*

prim megint


----------



## afbu (2010 Június 19)

haho21


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok20*

küszöb?


----------



## rj13 (2010 Június 19)

*ok21*

legyen szerencse


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

3.14159265...


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

e=m*c*c


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

2*a+2*b=2*(a+b)


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

M


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

row_number() over (partition by x.ugyfel_id order by y.timestamp) as rank1


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

á


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

r


----------



## miklos.hermesz (2010 Június 19)

Haho, itt mindenki kormányos?


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

é


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

g


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

e


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

n


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

Koszonom Zsuzsanna. Kedves vagy. Szeretek olvasni, kézimunkázni, zenét halgatni. Még uj vagyok itt. Azt hiszem az a 48 ora kevés. De hát....??


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

j


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

á


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

r


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

t


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*szia*

még nincs teljesen feltoltve a profilom sem, és navigálni sem tudom rendesen ezt az oldalt. amúgy tetszik. Azt hiszem sok hasznos informáciot fogok itt találni


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

m


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

i


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

select * from dual


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

a grant kapitány gyermekeit keresem


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

köszi


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

jó az oldal


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

112


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*zene*

A kovetkezoket szeretem
Santana, Rolling Stones, Lenny Kravitz, Annie Lenox,
Joe Cocker. Szoval az oreg klasszikusok


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

*12*


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

nem rosszak...


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*konyvek*

nálam mindenképp
Rejto a nyero, persze olvastam sok más jo konyvet is
de ha Rejtot olvasok felvidul a lelkem.. Mosolyog


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

egész jók az öreg klasszikusok. ők még tudtak zenélni.


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

én a retrp filmeket szeretem, a régebbieket


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*filmek*

szeretem a 
Csokoládét, Fuss el ha tudsz-t, Keresztapát.


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*film*

csak semmi telenovellát!!


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

a keresztapa az jó nagyon.


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

legyunk barátok


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

mint pl Esmeralda


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*meghivo*

kuldtem meghívot


----------



## XyXyke (2010 Június 19)

:55:


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*igen*

a maiak kozott is van jo zenész de
az orekeg azok klasszikusok...


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*szia*

xyxyke.. neked már 21 van)))


----------



## tóthkároly (2010 Június 19)

üdv


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*hát*

szeretnék tobb szabad idot... hogy tobbet utazhassak
esetleg moziba mehessek..
imádom a cseh filmeket.
oltári jok


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*cseh filmek*

imádom oket
nagyon jok,
szeretcsére értem a nyelvet


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*mostanában*

mostanábam probálok angolul olvasni
de hát . mire lefordítom el is felejtem hogy mit akart
jelenteni a mondat


----------



## Daffy (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*ha vezetek*

ha autot vezetek sokszor énekelek
tudom hogy hamis, de hát nem baj
élvezni kell az életet


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*ha fozok*

ha fozok---
akkor is szoktam énekelni, néha táncolni is


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*hello*



totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



nálam is ez a helyzet


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*hello*



totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok



Boros kola? akkor már tudom hogy miért marad ki egy - egy betú)))


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*igen*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


ez joooo!!!


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.



amit ma megtehetsz ne halaszd holnapra. ráérsz holnap után is.
legyunk barátok.
kuldok meghívot


----------



## Lale (2010 Június 19)

*segítség*

elvesztem a sok uzenet kozott)


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 19)

boenos dias


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 19)

meg 4 ezen kivul


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 19)

haha hehe hihi hoho huhu


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Hali


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

12. hozzászólás.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Na ez a 13. még kell 7.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

14. Még 6.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Hova menjek este?:\ Még 5.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Még 4, és megvan a 20.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Nah, már csak 3 kell


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉs még 2


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Nah még 1 és meg is van


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

És itt a 20.


----------



## Demonia (2010 Június 19)

Na jó... Kell egy ráadás is


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

q


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

w


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

e


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

r


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

t


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

z


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

u


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

i


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

o


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

p


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

s


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

d


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

f


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

g


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

h


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

qeewqe


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

eqwweqweqwqweqewqqweqwewqeqwe


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

qeqwewqeqweqweqw


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

qwewqewqewq


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

qweqweqweqwe2312321312312213123233223121332312312123123212231232312312312323123132321232123213123122323213123213123


----------



## Matthaus25 (2010 Június 19)

123456789öüóasdfghjkléáíyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

hű ez szuper.-)


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

így van esély arra


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

hogy pár nap alatt meglegyen)


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

s


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

dd


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

ff


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

az ötlet nagyon tetszik.


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

k


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

király


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

kl


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

szombat


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

kh


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

fura


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

v


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

h


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

ha így is lehet


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

hg


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

akkor mi az értelme?


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

é


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

ne kérdezzem, na jó


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

yx


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

2010


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

íy


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

gyerekek


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

l


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

*Teszt*

Vajh sikerül?


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

vakáció


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

ú


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

szünet


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

ma


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

még 5


----------



## bagizolee (2010 Június 19)




----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

*a*

a


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

ű


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Nekem kicsit több... nem csak 5


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

húzz bele...1


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## Moxana (2010 Június 19)

sikerült, elértem, király, sziasztok


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Igyexem


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Nem bonyolult...


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

SZABÓ Dezső


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Az elsodort falu


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Megy ez..


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A regény voltaképpen öt-öt fejezetből álló trilógia.


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

kl


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Az első rész azokat a kiegyezés utáni történelmi, társadalmi és közérzületi tényezőket mutatja be, amelyek a magyarságot szinte végzetszerűen belesodorták a világháborúba.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Moxana írta:


> sikerült, elértem, király, sziasztok


Hajrá! Szia


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

űá


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A második a nemzet elvérzésének infernális tablója, míg az utolsó rész a jövő útjának keresése, a nemzeti forradalomé és a föltámadás reménységéé.


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

lk


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A regény nagy lélegzetű társadalmi tablója, pacifizmusa, s az uralkodó osztályok kritikája mellett egyben szélső individualista, parasztromantikus, harmadik utas ideológiájának foglalata is.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Akkor most újabb karika


----------



## bottörö (2010 Június 19)

fg


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Egy falu földbirtokos (Böjthéék) és papi (Farczádyék) családjának alakjait megrajzolva bizonygatja: a magyar falut, a magyar népet, a magyar fajt urai kiszolgáltatták a zsidó és német kizsákmányolásnak, s a fővárosi értelmiség is csak ezt szolgálja.


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A menekvést Böjthe János alakjába és programjába sűríti: a rohamos kapitalizálódással szemben csellel vagy erőszakkal vissza kell állítani a falu feudális rendjét, melyben úr és paraszt patriarkális viszonyok között megelégedéssel élhet.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> Akkor most újabb karika


És így a felénél járok


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Az alapvetően reakciós regényt újszerűnek ható gondolati és nyelvi ereje, nagy könyvsikerré tették.


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A magyar faj védelme egyet jelent számára a paraszti érdekek szolgálatával.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> És így a felénél járok


Most már egy kicsit jobb a helyzet


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Szabó Dezső szerint a magyarságnak egyformán tragédiája a liberalizmus, a kapitalizmus és a szocializmus, melyekre e faj éretlen.


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

A magyarságnak nem szabadversenyre és demokráciára van szüksége, hanem faji diktatúrára.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

12?


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

Íróilag ezeket a reakciós eszméket rendkívül zsúfolt nyelven, szinte végtelen ötlet- és képkazdagsággal képviseli írásában; prófétikus látása, váteszi hangja, a pamflet ízű fejtegetés és humor, expresszionista ihletésű, költői lendületű


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> 12?


13


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

prózája


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

hatalmas


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> 13


6


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

nyelvi


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> 6


5


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

erőtől


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> 5


4


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

duzzad.


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> 4


hárem


----------



## tokosferi (2010 Június 19)

20. :d


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

mindjárt


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> mindjárt


megvan


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

fantomka írta:


> megvan


és meg


----------



## fantomka (2010 Június 19)

Kösz, bocs, helló!


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

*Hello !*

Hello mindenkinek !


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> Hello mindenkinek !


ez jo


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> ez jo


akkor most 3


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> akkor most 3


vagy mar is negy 1?


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> vagy mar is negy 1?


5


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> 5


6


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

Szia!
Azt hiszem úgy ahogy én.



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> 6


de mar ki talalom a 7-iket is


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

ez már a második lesz


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> de mar ki talalom a 7-iket is


de majd kesobb la lesz nekem erdekes tema akor a hozaszolas lesz jobb is


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> de majd kesobb la lesz nekem erdekes tema akor a hozaszolas lesz jobb is


9


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

és akkor meg is kérdezem:


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> 9


fele ut fele siker


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

Ki ismeri a hurka konzervet?
4


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> fele ut fele siker


majdnem egy tucat


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

és ez most komoly
5


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> majdnem egy tucat


es jon az egy tucat


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> es jon az egy tucat


ez egy szerencses szam plane ha pentek is ,nekem


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> ez egy szerencses szam plane ha pentek is ,nekem


13 es 15 kozott


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

ez komoly
5


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> 13 es 15 kozott


ez a szulinapom tehat ok


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

nade ezzel már a 6 lesz


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> ez a szulinapom tehat ok


16


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> 16


mar majdnem egy eve itt vagyok


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> mar majdnem egy eve itt vagyok


de ahogy latszik


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> de ahogy latszik


nem kell szegyelosnek lenni


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

Válaszolnék is magamnak: Nem hat hanem 7



maxlanders írta:


> nade ezzel már a 6 lesz


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> nem kell szegyelosnek lenni


es most allandosag itt


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

a 8dik


----------



## taids6 (2010 Június 19)

taids6 írta:


> es most allandosag itt


szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

a 10 hozzászólásomank sincs értelme,


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

mert nem is az a lényeg,


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

hanem hogy ragadjon a bélyeg.
12


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

Én elmentem a vásárba...


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

na! ki tudja folytatni?
14


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

senki?
15


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

... fél pénzzel


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

a 18dik pedig ez lesz


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

ááááááá a 19. tök fölösleges hozzászólás!


----------



## maxlanders (2010 Június 19)

Ennek mi is volt az értelme? De tényleg! Minek kell ennyi hsz?


----------



## Eleira (2010 Június 19)

Már csak 1 hsz.... huhhh...de izgi


----------



## Eleira (2010 Június 19)

És íme a *20.!!*


----------



## DrMolnár (2010 Június 19)

20 220 222


----------



## DrMolnár (2010 Június 19)

halllliiiiii


----------



## reveteg (2010 Június 19)

értelmesen is lehet


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

Amikor itt vagyok akkor sok új dolgot látok


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

Néha újabbakat is


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

halllliiiiii


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 19)

Nekem is kellene az a 20 üzenet.


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

hello


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

"Nincs olyan eszköz, melyhez az ember ne folyamodna, hogy megmeneküljön a gondolkodás fáradalmaitól. "Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 19)

Kár, hogy ilyen rafináltan kell ezt csinálni!


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## repjegy (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## cstamoca (2010 Június 19)

20 Korábban már meg volt a 20 hozzászólas, de az oldal valamiért nem fogadta el, így újra próbálkoztam. Köszönöm!


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...6...


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...5...


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...4...


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

....3....


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...2...:d


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...1...


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

...0


----------



## Cillukaaa (2010 Június 19)

végre


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

22


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

10+8


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

√2


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

1000 ‰


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

Hány éves vagy?


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

Mióta vagy 17?


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

Egy ideje.


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

482


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

6112


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

5225


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

65520


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

1254


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

44228


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

Már csak kilenc üzenet és megvan a 20


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

5748


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

586214jhg


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

88522


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

85313


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

58532


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

456843


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Romyy (2010 Június 19)

és a 20.


----------



## kgy969 (2010 Június 19)

final(20)


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

Bakker kell a 20 szal jön az ABC bocsi xD


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

A


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

B


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

c


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

D


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

E


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

F


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

G


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

H


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

I


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

J


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

K


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

L


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Mi van ha a 21. után sem vagyok "jogosult"?


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

b


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

M


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

c


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Nem is nagyon értem....


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

N


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

d


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

h


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

O


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

l


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

P


----------



## Jupy (2010 Június 19)

Ha neked szerencséd lesz, kedves LuckyViki avass be kérlek...


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

i


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

Q


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

é


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

ő


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

r


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

ö


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

y


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

*Első hozzászólás*

Canadahun nagyon gazdag oldal! Gratulálok!


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

u


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

*Valami*

Trükk:
> - Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud 
> elaludni?
> - Én? Elszámolok háromig, és már alszom is.
> - Tényleg? Csak háromig?
> - Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.
>


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

g


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Egyenlet:
> - Kislányom, teljesen egyedül oldottad meg ezt az egyenletet?
> - Nem. Két ismeretlennel.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Akarsz sokat keresni? - Igen. - Akkor jól elbújok.


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

á


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

x


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi van a tömegsír felett? - ??? - Csapatszellem!


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Hogy hívják a cigány légitársaságot? - KOLOMP AIR.


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

ó


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi a biofajgyűlölet? -??? -Két kopaszbarack üt egy cigánymeggyet


----------



## senel26 (2010 Június 19)

6454


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mivel játszik a cigánygyerek a sínek között? -Az életével.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi van az idegbeteg ló lábán? -Pszichopata.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi lesz a kecske és a kacsa kereszteződéséből? - ??? - McDonalds


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 19)




----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 19)

:d


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mennyi az ember átlagos alvásigénye? Csak még öt perc ..


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 19)

:..:


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi kell a sörösládák cipeléséhez? Rekeszizom.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi lesz abból, ha két busz összeütközik? - Két rom-busz.
>


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 19)




----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Milyen buli van az intenzív osztályon? - Eszméletlen!


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Miért nehéz a nőknek érző, törődő és jóképű férfit találniuk?
> -Mert azoknak a férfiaknak már van pasijuk.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Hogy lehet 30 birkát hatvan felé zavarni? - Az M3-ason


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Előző munkahely:
> A HR-es kérdezi az új titkárnőt:
> - És mondja, az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
> - ??? Nálunk az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott egy Évi sem!


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
> Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
> - Benn vagy még az ágyban?
> - Benne, de kelek.


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Úszásoktatás:
> - Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?
> - Hókusz, pók ússz


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Tehén:
> A tehén bonyolult állat. De én megfejtem.
>


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

> Találkozás:
> Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben. Nyuszika köszön:
> - Szia vöröske!
> - Te engem ne vöröskézz le!
> - Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?!


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

*1*

1


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Mi van, ha a sündisznó nem megy iskolába? - Sünnap.


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## gbea80 (2010 Június 19)

Miért van a méheknek királynőjük? Mert ha kormányuk volna, nem lenne méz.


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

*s*


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

*5*

ezo


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

e


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

110


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

112


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

113


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

114


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

nem tom hol tartottam


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

115


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

116


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

de most meg van a 20


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

117


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

118


----------



## LuckyViki (2010 Június 19)

21 a biztonság kedvéért xD


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

119


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

1220


----------



## frand (2010 Június 19)

1221


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*Nagyon jó Ötlet "Muszájból nem megy"*

gsgyxbvbcngnnncvn cncn bnvbnvnvnbvnb


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*gfgjgfngn*

nnvbnbvnvbnbnvbnvcncncncncnnncncn


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cncvncvn*

vcncvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*bcxbxcbxcb*

xbxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cbxbcxb*

xbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*bxbgshbxbxcbxb*

bxcbxcbxbxbx


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cbxcb*

bxccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cxbcx*

cbxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## formica (2010 Június 19)

Na


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*cbcxbxcbcxb*

bcxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*gf*

bvcbvcb


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*vb*

nvcncvnvc


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*vncvc*

vcnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*nvbc*

bnbccbcbn


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*nvbnbvn*

bvnvnvn


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

bvnbvnbvn


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*bvnbvnbv*

bvnbvnbv


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*vnbbvnbv*

vnbvnvb


----------



## humanity (2010 Június 19)

*vcbvvcb*

vcbvcbc


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

köszike


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

meg imádom ezt az oldalt


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

vááááá


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

meg ha jó volna, akkor jó volna, de így se rossz


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

váááá


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

yyyyyyy


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

áááááááááá


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

kössz


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

hogy


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

adtál


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

egy


----------



## Lolle201 (2010 Június 19)

néha úgy érzem rossz csillagzat alatt születtem


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

ilyen


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

búúúúúúúúú


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

jó


----------



## Lolle201 (2010 Június 19)

de mikor betérek ide, minden gondom elszáll xD


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

izéééé


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

Lolle201 ? miért érzed h rossz csillagjegybe születtél ?


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

váááá


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

többet kéne ide járnod !


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

búbúb


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

Én véletlen kerültem ide ! De nem bántam meg h regeltem !


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

izébizé bigyula mester


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

meg a tóni


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

69


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

meg mi lenne haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

meg a bigyó


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

valaki tudja h hogy tudom megtalálni azt a könyvet h Gyorsolvasás ?


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

vidi


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

vagy h merre keressem


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

haaaa ?


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

altató


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

43554365


----------



## Lolle201 (2010 Június 19)

Klau  nem tudom, vannak olyan pillanatok.  de am csak próbálok normálisan elbeszélgetni


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

áááá


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

2+2=?


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

uccsó


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

dal


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

4 ? de lehet 5 is


----------



## Klaucica666 (2010 Június 19)

ggghghk


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

haló


----------



## sylvie20000 (2010 Június 19)

rem, műkszik


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

Fura ez az oldal nagyon


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

szia


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

r


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

rew


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

sdf


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

xc


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

wqd


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

m,olp


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

lbmjr


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

rtbgvffé


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

dcvsnhmz


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

mdsvc


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

kmhjnh


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

amikor lelked röpke álmot kerget,


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

wqefsgzr


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

qwertzuiopőúűáélkjhgfdsaíyxcvbnm,.-űápélkjhgfdxcvvggt


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

Boldogságban tölti azt a néhány percet


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

íyxadwr35tg27zhwtgbn


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

keresi kutatja


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

1iqwbm.ue6t38öknavx


----------



## Kalauz Viktória (2010 Június 19)

gFTRVBS7H4


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

hol tüdököl a fény,


----------



## mate2000 (2010 Június 19)

s megleli a szeretett egán!


----------



## Lolle201 (2010 Június 19)

ez tetszetős volt  most már kedvem lett hívtak  csak hogy értelmeset írjak


----------



## Acidburn975 (2010 Június 19)

mit is mondjak?


----------



## viktor901 (2010 Június 19)

köszönet mindenkinek !!!!!


----------



## viktor901 (2010 Június 19)

jó az oldal


----------



## viktor901 (2010 Június 19)

sok jó feltöltés


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

*1*

1


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 19)

*első*

Ma van a holnap tegnapja


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

111


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

remélem nekem is hamar összegyűlik a 20


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## teveli (2010 Június 19)

*1*

20


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

sziasztok


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

már csak 14 kell


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

Már csak
13


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

Pedig elég régen regisztráltam, de ez nem érdekes...
12


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

Elrontottam....17


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

gyorsan megy ez


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

21 a nyerő.


----------



## Oscarrr (2010 Június 19)

Megkérnék egy jótét lelket, hogy ennek az oldalnak

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2212939&highlight=grant#post2212939

a Grant kapitány gyermekei filelistát küldje el az [email protected].
Köszönöm!
Hiába a májusi regisztráció, hiába a 21 hozzászólás, nem tudom letölteni.


----------



## kitti45 (2010 Június 19)

nekem sem sikerül letöltenem semmit


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

11


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

12


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

13


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

15


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

14


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

16


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

17


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

18


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

19


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

20


----------



## maximopapa (2010 Június 19)

*hm*

21


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

rozsaszin loharapas


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

cserepesviragultetes


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

bekakiralyvalasztas


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

libatollfosztas


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

turoscsuszatemeto


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

csigalepcsokorlat


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

szappanbuborekfujo verseny


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

teperto porkolo kandellaber


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

villanyborotva elezo kezikeszulek


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

zebra szelidito kulonegyseg


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

repafozelek pemposito habvero


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

parittyakeszito kisiparos


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

vadaszgoreny setaltato szakmunkas


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

baberlevel bolykottalo bokorugro


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

b


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

c


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

kemcsotisztito iparmagnans


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

d


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*1.*

sok van még hátra...


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

e


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

f


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

g


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

traktorkufar


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

sok bizony, es mar kezdek faradni ;>


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

kekszakall kemkommando


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

lehuto legellenallas


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*2.*

m


----------



## starscream (2010 Június 19)

a 22-es csapdaja


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

h


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*3*

3


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

cbg


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*4*

4


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

hottentottarihárd


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

hákupákukukuluku


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

kilenctizenhuszonhét


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*5*

5


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

jajjdejóahabossütemény


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

sövaliédölatableronde


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

gutonvoárszilöveebon


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

sosemkaptokel


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

ehe ehe


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

örörkgyerek


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

mostakkorjólérzedmagad?


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

na ennyi


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*6*

6


----------



## zbriga (2010 Június 19)

hallelujah ráadás


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*7*

7


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*8*

8


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*9*

9


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*10*

10


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*11*

11


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*12*

12


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*13*

13


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*14*

14


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*15*

15


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*16*

16


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*17*

17


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*18*

18


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*19*

19


----------



## Tamara69 (2010 Június 19)

*20*

20


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

1


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

2


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

3


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

4


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

5


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

6


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

7


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

8


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

9


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

10


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

11


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

12


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

13


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

14


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

15


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

16


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

17


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

18


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

19


----------



## vegaa (2010 Június 19)

20


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 19)

a


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

reg-reg-reg


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)




----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

én csak hozzá akarok fűzni egy óravázlathoz((


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Türelmetlen vagyok sajnos.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

brühühühü


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

De kitartó.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

én is?


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

Tetszik a visszaszámlálás ötlet!


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Hmmmm...


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

))


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Igen. Mindenképp.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

Elvagyunk...


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Jézus, de nehéz éjszaka türelmesnek lenni.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

És még 2 napot kell várni?


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Lassan, de haladunk.


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Elvileg nem. Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

Nappal nem?


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

aha


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Huhuhúúú..


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

Te már jó vagy sztem


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

A végén megunom azt hallgatni, amire vadászok...


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Még nem...sajna.


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Hohóóó, megy ez.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Tammtatamm..


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Brrrrr....


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Most ugrik a majom a vízbe.


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

Polgárpukkasztó harcihörcsög


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

2 hajrá!


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

1 utolsó


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

Rakkenroll télon a tépon júllőtépaté (by Paksi Endre)


----------



## marcipan70 (2010 Június 20)

vb


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

ahogy a kisebbikem mondja: még egy utolsót


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

dermedt kocsonya remeg agyam helyén


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

legutsó


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

cukormázban fetreng a világ


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

felcicomázott, értetlen orrszarvú


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

és még mindííííííííííííg nem megy...


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

el nem hiszem!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

miért van két fejem és miért a nagyobbik van belül?


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

akkor még 2 nap? ez komoly?


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szigetelőszalag


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Nem nyertem hangszórót.


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus szigetelőszalag


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

nincs protekció


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Akkor mégiscsak két nap...


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikusm szikkadt szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szerény szigetelőszalag


----------



## freia (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szakadt szigetelőszalag


----------



## Updike (2010 Június 20)

Ez nem fog menni....nagyon úgy tűnik.


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szerény, szépreményű szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen, szórakozott szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen, szórakozott, szeleburdi szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen, szórakozott, szeleburdi, szottyadt szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen, szórakozott, szeleburdi, szottyadt, szilárd szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

színes, széles, szovjet, szuperszónikus, szikkadt, szakadt, szerény, szépreményű, szertelen, szerencsétlen, szerecsen, szórakozott, szeleburdi, szottyadt, szilárd, szilaj szigetelőszalag


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

no csak összejött


----------



## neozsivany (2010 Június 20)

és akkor még két nap? :S


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 20)

Nem szeretem ezt az oldalt, de csak megszerzem azt a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

szerintem


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

ez


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

üzenetes


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

feltétel


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

teljesen


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

értelmetlen


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

Különösen


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

így,


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

hogy


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

egy


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

gyors


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

válasz


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

legalább


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

egy perc


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

már


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

csak


----------



## wera77 (2010 Június 20)

egy kell


----------



## gombi86 (2010 Június 20)

nhjvbnkmlé.-áűépáők


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

még egyszer


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

s


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

z


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

é


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

p


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

n


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

po


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

t


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

!


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

na


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

még


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

Megvan


----------



## Ajtocska (2010 Június 20)

már irtam 20-at???


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

sziasztok


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

Hát nekem is kéne a 20 hozzászolás


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

Hát nem is tudom mit irjak


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

mondjuk a foci?


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

ki nézi a vb-t?


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

elég gyenge meccsek vanak


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

egyik csapat se teljesit jol


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

föleg azok akiktöl elvárnánk


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

franciák


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

németek


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

brazilok


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

olaszok


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

ugyhogy szerintem meglepetés csapat fogja menyerni a vb-t


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

én az olaszoknak szurkolok de nagyon gyengék


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

már szinte nincs semilyen nagy sztár ott


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

4 éve még jók voltak


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

akor még voltak jó játékosok


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

mint például a kedvencem del piero


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

meg a tobbiek gatuso pirlo totti a regi mototrosok


----------



## ricsischradi (2010 Június 20)

na megvan a 20 hozzászolás szerencsére itt volt a vb és volt miröl irjak


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Figyelj drága, kicsi lélek, elmondom neked mi az élet! 
Semmitől nagyra nőni, 
sírva világra jönni. 
Lassan járva, óvakodva, anyakézbe támaszkodva. 
Az ABC könyvet bújva, a tudós harsonáját fújva. 
Nagy kalandok után menni, 
hazug csókot megízlelni. 
Aztán feledni gyorsan, majd szeretni halálosan. 
De az ember mégsem boldog, gyötrik ezer gondok. 
Majd újból lassan járni óvakodva, de már botra támaszkodva. 
Csipkés szemfedeleket kapni, s egy szép őszi éjjel meghalni. 
NE sírj drága kicsi lélek, de hidd el nekem EZ AZ ÉLET​


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Verset írni nagyon nehéz dolog, 
mert az ember esze igen lassan forog. 
Rágcsálja a tollat, közbe-közbe morog, 
de nehezen szaporodnak az emlékvers sorok.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Amíg fiatal vagy, minden szépnek látszik 
Hulló könnyed is szivárvánnyá válik, 
S ahogy az évek lassan tovaszállnak, 
Úgy gyűlnek szívedben a gondok és az árnyak. 
Rövid az élet, mégis sok a könnye! 
Amikor te mosolyogsz (sírsz), a másét töröld le! 
Mert, ahogy te szeretsz, úgy szeretnek mások, 
Úgy lesz ellenséged, úgy lesz jó barátod. 
És akit párodul rendelt el az ég, 
Becsüld meg őt, s erősen szorítsd kezét! 
És ha minden álmod valósággá válik, 
Akkor se felejtsd el: "Légy jó mindhalálig!"​


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

*Kőbe vésve*
Két barát ment a sivatagban. 
Kirándulásuk alkalmával összevesztek, és az egyik barát képen törölte a másikat, aki megsértődött, és anélkül, hogy szólt volna bármit is, beleírta a homokba: 
"Ma a legjobb barátom lekevert egyet!" 
Mentek tovább a sivatagban, egy oázishoz értek, ahol elhatározták, hogy megfürödnek. Az a barát, aki kapott egy pofont, fuldoklani kezdett, de a másik kimentette. Magához térvén, kőbe véste: 
"Ma a legjobb barátom megmentette az életemet!" 
Az a barát, aki lekevert egyet, majd megmentette a másikat, megkérdezte: 
- Mikor megütöttelek, homokba írtad. Most meg kőbe vésted. Miért? 
A másik azt válaszolta: 
- Mikor valaki megbánt, csak homokba szabad írnunk, hogy a megbocsátás szele eltörölje a szavakat. De ha valaki jót tesz velünk, véssük kőbe, hogy senki se törölhesse el. 

TANULD MEG SÉRELMEIDET HOMOKBA ÍRNI, A JÓSZERENCSÉDET PEDIG KŐBE VÉSNI! 
Azt mondják, egy különleges emberrel találkozni, akit tisztelsz, egy pillanat műve. 
Megszeretni egy nap elég, de az illető elfelejtéséhez már lehet, hogy kevés egy élet​


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

*Angyali történet*
"A dolgok nem mindig azok, aminek látszanak."​Két utazó angyal megállt, hogy az éjszakát egy tehetős család házában töltse el.
A család udvariatlan volt, és megtagadta az angyaloktól, hogy a nagy ház vendégszobájában pihenjék ki magukat. Ehelyett egy kis helyet kaptak a hideg pincében.
Amikor kinyújtóztak a kemény padlón, az idősebb angyal meglátott egy lyukat a falon és kijavította azt. Amikor a fiatalabb angyal kérdezte, miért, az idősebb angyal így felelt:
- A dolgok nem mindig azok, aminek látszanak.
A következő éjjel mindketten egy nagyon szegény, de vendégszerető paraszt és felesége házában pihentek. Miután azt a kevés ételt is megosztották velük, amijük volt,
átengedték az angyaloknak az ágyukat, ahol ők jól aludtak.
Amikor a következő napon a Nap felkelt, az angyalok könnyek között találták a parasztot és a feleségét. Az egyetlen tehenük, akinek a teje az egyedüli bevételük volt, holtan feküdt a mezőn.
A fiatal angyal dühös lett és kérdezte az idősebbet, hogyan hagyhatta, hogy ez megtörténjen.
- Az első embernek mindene megvolt, mégis segítettél neki - vádolta. - A második családnak kevese volt, és hagytad, hogy elpusztuljon a tehenük.
- A dolgok nem mindig azok, aminek látszanak - mondta az idősebb angyal. - Amikor a nagyház hideg pincéjében pihentünk, észrevettem, hogy a falon lévő lyukban arany van. Mivel a tulajdonos olyan mohó volt és nem akarta megosztani szerencsés sorsát, betapasztottam a falat, hogy ne találhassa meg. Amikor a utolsó éjszaka a paraszt ágyában aludtunk, jött a halál angyala, hogy elvigye a feleségét. Helyette odaadtam a tehenet.
"A dolgok nem mindig azok, aminek látszanak."​


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

*Lábnyomok*
Egy ember egy éjszaka azt álmodta, 
hogy az Úrral sétál a tengerparton. 
Jelenetek villantak fel az életéből.​Minden egyes jelenetnél két, 
párhuzamos lábnyomot látott a homokban: 
az egyik az övé volt, a másik az Úré.
Amikor élete utolsó jelenete is véget ért, 
visszafordult, és szemügyre vette a homokban látható lábnyomokat.
Meglepődve vette észre, 
hogy élete során több alkalommal csak egy sor lábnyomot lát. 
Arra is rájött, hogy ezek éppen élete legnehezebb,
és legszomorúbb időszakaira esnek.
Riadt kérdéssel fordultam az Úrhoz:
"Amikor életem kezedbe tettem,
s követődnek szegődtem Mesterem,
azt ígérted, soha nem hagysz el engem,
minden nap ott leszel velem.
S most visszanézve, a legnehezebb
úton, legkínosabb napokon át
mégsem látom szent lábad nyomát!
Csak egy pár láb nyoma
látszik ott az ösvényen.
Elhagytál a legnagyobb ínségben?"

Az Úr kézen fogott, s szemembe nézett:
"Gyermekem, sose hagytalak el téged!
Azokon a nehéz napokon át
azért látod csak egy pár láb nyomát,
mert amikor igazán szenvedtél, 
akkor a karjaimban vittelek. ​


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

_Fizika óra van, én mellette ülök. Nézem a fénylő, bársonyos haját, a gyönyörű szemét, a szép kezét. Ő rám néz, és mosolyog. De Ő nem úgy néz rám, Ő csak az úgymond "legjobb barátom"._​_Vége az órának, vége a napnak, Ő átjön hozzám elkérni a matekfüzetem. Én odaadom neki, Ő rám mosolyog, az arcomra nyom egy puszit, és azt mondja, köszi! Én el akarom mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom Őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barátok legyünk, de Ő nem így néz rám és én ezt tudom._​_Másnap találkozunk a suliban, mellette ülök, sír. Sír, mert szakított a barátjával Én megvigasztalom, ő átölel érzem, hogy majd kiugrik a szívem._​_Egy órán keresztül a karomban fekszik, aztán rám mosolyog, az arcomra nyom egy puszit és azt mondja, köszi. Én el akarom mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barát legyünk, de ő nem így néz rám és én ezt tudom._​_Telnek a napok, az évek, látom hosszú talárban, az érettségin, látom, amikor átveszi a bizonyítványát. Ő rám mosolyog. Én el akarom mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barátok legyünk, de ő nem így néz rám, és én ezt tudom._​_Együtt megyünk a főiskolára, de telnek az évek, és már a diplomaosztón találom magam. Ő még szebb, hosszabb és szebb a haja, az arca, gyönyörű nő. Az utolsó nap ő rám mosolyog, az arcomra nyom egy puszit. Én el akarom mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barátok legyünk, de ő nem így néz rám, és én ezt tudom._​_Eltelik rengeteg idő, én minden héten beszélek vele telefon. És megkapom a szörnyű hírt. Ott állok a koporsójánál, ami nyitva van, látom a fehér gyönyörű arcát. Potyognak a könnyeim. Már nem mosolyog rám, és már nem is kapok tőle puszit._​_El akarom neki mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barátok legyünk, de ő már nem tudhatja ezt._​_Később felmegyek a szobájába, és megtalálom a naplóját, és a következőket olvasom: " Rámosolyog, az arcára nyomok egy puszit. El akarom mondani, hogy szeretem, el akarom mondani, hogy akarom őt, és hogy nem akarom, hogy csak barátok legyünk, de ő nem így néz rám, és én ezt tudom."_​


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

na én is beszálok


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Istennel beszélget egy ember:
Uram, szeretném megtudni, hogy milyen a Paradicsom és milyen a Pokol.
Isten odavezeti két ajtóhoz. Kinyitja az egyiket és megengedi az
embernek, hogy betekintsen
A szoba közepén egy hatalmas kerek asztal volt és az asztal közepén
egy nagy fazék, benne ízletes raguval.
Az embernek elkezdett csorogni a nyála.
Az emberek, akik az asztal körül ültek csont soványak és halálsápadtak
voltak. Az összes éhezett. Mindegyiknek egy hosszú nyelű kanál volt
a kezében, odakötözve a kezéhez. Mindegyikük elérte a ragus tálat
és vett egy kanállal. De mivel a kanál nyele hosszabb volt, mint a
karjuk, nem tudták a kanalat a szájukhoz emelni.
A szent ember megborzongott nyomorúságukat, szenvedésüket látva. Isten
ekkor azt mondta:
Amit most láttál az a Pokol volt.
Majd mindketten a második ajtóhoz léptek.
Isten kitárta azt és a látvány, ami a szent elé tárult, ugyanaz
volt, mint az előző szobában.
Ott volt egy nagy kerek asztal, egy fazék finom raguval, amitől
ismét elkezdett folyni a szent ember nyála.
Az emberek az asztal körül ugyanúgy hosszú nyelű kanalat tartottak a kezükben.
De ez alkalommal az emberek jól tápláltak, mosolygósak voltak és
nevetve beszélgettek egymással*.
A szent ember ekkor azt mondja Istennek: Én ezt nem értem!
Ó, pedig ez egyszerű - válaszolja Isten - ez igazából csak
'képesség' kérdése. ők megtanulták egymást etetni, míg a falánk és
önző emberek csak magukra gondolnak.
'Amikor csak magunkra gondolunk... a Pokol van itt a Földön.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Csajtípusok az informatikus férfiak szerint:
- Vírus típusú csaj: Észre sem veszed, és beköltözött a lakásodba, mindent kisajátít. 
- Internet típusú csaj: Fizetned kell, hogy hozzáférjél. 
- Szerver típusú csaj: Mindig foglalt, amikor szükséged van rá. 
- Windows típusú csaj: Tudod, hogy teli van hibákkal, de nem tudsz nélküle élni. 
- PowerPoint típusú csaj: Arra jó, hogy bemutasd másoknak, de önmagában nem érték. 
- Excel típusú csaj: Azt mondják mindenfélére jó, de te csak az alapműveletekre használod. 
- Word típusú csaj: Mindig van egy meglepetése számodra és nincs olyan ember a világon, aki megértené. 
- D.O.S. típusú csaj: Valaha mindenkié volt, de most senkinek sem kell. 
- Backup típusú csaj: Azt hiszed róla, hogy mindent ad amire vészhelyzetben szükséged lehet, de a valóságban messze nem tud annyit nyújtani. 
- Scandisk típusú csaj: Tudjuk, hogy hasznos, és csak segíteni akar, de valójában senki sem tudja, hogy mit csinál. 
- Képernyővédő típusú csaj: Semmire sem jó, de szórakoztat.
- Kábel típusú csaj: Csak akkor jó, ha be van dugva. 
- Infravörös típusú csaj: Érintkezés nélkül akarja a kapcsolatot fenntartani. 
- USB port típusú csaj: Büszkén mondogatja magáról, hogy minden gépbe bedugható.
- Képernyő típusú csaj: Mindent megmutat neked, de ő semmit sem lát belőled.
- Billentyűzet típusú csaj: Minden funkcióhoz más-más parancs/parancs kombináció szükséges, de kitanulható, és többnyire jól működik. 
- Modem típusú csaj: Jó kapcsolatteremtő, de a kapcsolat előbb-utóbb megszakad vele. 
- RAM típusú csaj: Amint megszakad a kapcsolat, azonnal mindent elfelejt. 
- Merevlemez típusú csaj: Mindig mindenre emlékszik. 
- Egér típusú csaj: Csak akkor csinál valamit, ha lökdösöd. 
- Multimédia típusú csaj: Vele minden szép, de amikor kikapcsolod, visszatér a totál unalom. 
- Felhasználó típusú csaj: Semmit sem csinál jól, és állandóan kérdéseket tesz fel, és meg akarja érteni a dolgot, és nem érti, és... 
- E-mail típusú csaj: A hülyeségeivel mindenkinél megfordul, de a fontos dolgokat nem közli. 
- Számítógép típusú csaj: Az előzőek tökéletlen kombinációja, amely minél többet dolgozol vele, annál nagyobb lelki károkat okoz Neked.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Jó dolgokat hallottam az oldalról, remélem jó dolgokat is találok!


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Étel kiegészítők

Dűsseldorfi Orvosi Egyetem gyermekklinikának megállapításai:

1. Semlegesek:

E 100,101,103,104,105,111,121,122,126,130,132,140,151,152,160,162,163,170
E 174,180,181,200,201,236,237,238,260,261,262,263,270,280,281,282,290,300
E 301,305,306,307,308,309,322,325,326,327,331,332,333,334,335,336,337,382
E 400,401,402,403,404,405,406,408,410,411,413,414,420,421,422,440,471,472
E 473,474,475,480

2. Gyanúsak:

E 125,141,150,153,171,172,173,240,241,477

3. Veszélyesek:

E 102,110,120,124

4. Egészségünkre károsak

Bél károsodás E 220,221,222,223,224
Emésztési zavarok E 338,339,340,341,450,451,483,485,486
Eiscreme E 107
Koŕ17Ení onemocnŕ11Bní E 230,231,232,233
B12 vitamin semlegesítő E 200
Koleszterin E 320,321
Idegtúlérzékenység E 311,312
Fokozottan rákkeltő E 330 legveszélyesebb !!! (tengeri rák húsában talál-ható, BONBEL sajtban, dobozos gombában, dobozos paradicsomban

5. Rákkeltők 

E 131,142,210,211,213,214,215,216,217,239
Vigyázat!
E 123 erőssen rákkeltő !!!
USA-ban és Oroszországban tiltott a használata !

Vigyázat a következő összetevőkre és élelmiszerekre:

Mamba E 123/E 110 !
Zselés cukorkák, Harribo - zselé, tejszínhabos puding Zotti, fagyasztott Iglo halfilé, Kraft tejföl, Kraft szalámis tejfölös sajt, vaníliás puding E 102/E 110,
Minden féle készen kapható mártások, szószok.

Tessék ezt használni !!!
Az Ön és gyermekei egészsége van veszélyeztetve.
Kerülje ezek használatát azzal, hogy gondosan kiválogatja a vásárolt termékeket. Gondoljon a Ön saját és gyermekei egészségére.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

b


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

c


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

sok érdekes dolgot találsz


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Szódabikarbóna - mi mindenre jó!!!!

METRÓBAN /VÁLLALKOZÓK BOLTJA/ A SZILASNAK VAN 1 KG-os KISZERELÉSBEN SZÓDABIKARBÓNÁJA /ZÖLD SZÍNŰ CSOMAGOLÁS, 
A NAGYOBB KISZERELÉSŰ FÜSZEREKNÉL/ 300,- ALATTI ÁRON.
"Maximálisan egyetértek az alább leírtakkal. Olyannyira, hogy nemrégen én is megreformáltam a mosást, amit egy időben már használtam.

1.) Nem veszek drága mosóport. Gyógyszertárban nagy
tételben lehet venni szódabikarbónát, a fehérekhez fele -
fele arányban teszem a mosó porral. Ki kell tapasztalni az
adagot, hiszen minden gép más. ESZMÉLETLENÜL FEHÉR
LESZ!!!!!!!!! Ha kipróbáljátok, soha másképpen nem fogtok
mosni. No és természetesen környezetbarát. Egyébként a
háztartásban még egy csomó mindenhez - takarítás - lehet
használni. 1 kg szódabikarbóna a gyógyszertárban 4oo ft.
(most vettem)

2.) A színes és fehér ruhákhoz is használom, amikor a dobot lecsukom, hozzáöntök ecetet. Nem lesz ecetszagú ruha.

3.) Drága öblítőt sem veszek, kifejezetten az olcsót keresem, mivel - akik ismernek - tudják, hogy nagy
tételben, a gyógyszertárban veszem az illóolajat (nemcsak
sokkal-sokkal olcsóbb, de abban biztosan az a gyógynövény
van, hiszen ezt teszik a készítményekbe és nem áll
hónapokon a drogéria polcán) és az öblítőhöz teszek
illóolajat. Általában, ami nekem van otthon: levendula,
citrom, rozmaring. VALÓBAN ILLATOS LESZ A RUHA! (az
illóolajat nagy tételben meg kell rendelni a
gyógyszertárban5o - 1oo g)
(Egy tanács: ha nagy üvegben kapjátok érdemes a
kisüvegbe, a régi, kifogyottba tenni, amihez van adagoló,
mert ha a nagy üvegből öntitek, rengeteg mellé folyik,
ebből pedig cseppeket kell használni)

4.) Nagyon - nagyon kevés folyékony flóra-szeptet teszek csak a fehér ruhákhoz, a fertőtlenítés miatt.

5.) A folttisztításhoz a köv. használom: fehérek - egy kiürült pumpás adagolóba flóra-szeptet és vizet keverek.
Ráspriccelek a foltra, de a konyhában is nagy segítség! A színes ruhákhoz - az olcsóbb mosószappant veszem és bedörgölöm a foltot. AMI a lényeg: 
VALÓBAN KIJÖN A FOLT!
És nem veszed meg a drága folttisztítót, ami sokszor nem is szedi ki.
Ha kipróbáljátok ezeket, SOHA NEM FOGTOK MÁSKÉPPEN
MOSNI! Láthatóan szebben lehet mosni, no és sokkal
olcsóbban....::J) Hosszú idő után kezdtem használni és az
ágytakarómat mostam ki először, komolyan nem hittem a
szememnek. Vakítóan fehér volt! (fehér - kék - kevés drapp színű)"
Még egyszer a szódabikarbónáról, mint régi-új csodaszerről...
Nagymamáink mellette tették le a voksukat, és nem tévedtek. A
szódabikarbóna meglepően sokféle módon alkalmazható: a konyhában, főzéskor,
a háztartásban számos helyen, de különösen gyomorégés, emésztési gondok
ellen, és a kellemes lehelet, a fehérebb fog célja sem áll messze tőle.
Mindig tartsunk belőle otthon!
Íme néhány ok, amiért a szódabikarbóna rendszeres használata ajánlható.
Tisztítja a kezet
Nedvesítsük be a kezünket, és enyhén dörzsöljük be szódabikarbónával,
mintha csak beszappanoznánk: meglepődve tapasztalhatjuk, hogy kezünk bőre
tiszta és lágy lesz tőle.
Ha pedig fehéríteni szeretnénk a körmeinket, körömápolás előtt áztassuk be
egy tál langyos vízbe, melyhez három evőkanál szódabikarbónát adtunk.
Szagelnyelő
Noha szagtalan, a szódabikarbóna egyik jó tulajdonsága, hogy képes elnyelni
a legzavaróbb illatokat is, mert semlegesíti a baktériumok okozta savas
anyagokat. Hasznos a hűtőben, a beépített szekrényben vagy akár megszokott
dezodorunk helyett is. Egy kevés port bedörzsölünk a hónaljunkba vagy a
lábfejünkbe, és máris elfelejthetjük az izzadságszagot.
Beszórhatjuk a cipőnkbe is, majd hagyjuk állni benne egész éjszaka:
nemcsak, hogy szagtalanítja a lábbelit, de megakadályozza a későbbi
lábgombásodást is.
Könnyíti az emésztést
Ég a gyomra? Nehezen, emészt? Könnyen segíthet rajta! Oldjon fel egy
kávéskanál szódabikarbónát egy pohár vízben, és igya
ki egy hajtásra! Ilyenkor olyan puffadást enyhítő oldatot kapunk, mely
lúgos kémhatásának köszönhetően stabilizálja a pH-értéket, és megszünteti a
túlzottan savanyú kémhatást. Az arra érzékeny személyek számára főzés
közben is tehetünk egy késhegynyi szódabikarbónát az ételbe, amitől a nehezen emészthető vagy savas hatású hozzávalók (paradicsom, gyümölcsök stb.) könnyebben emészthetők lesznek
Fertőtlenít
Rendszerint nem is gondolunk rá, de a fésűk, kefék, manikűrkészlet,
smink-ecsetek, szivacsok és más hasonló eszközök a baktériumok melegágyai
lehetnek. Alapos tisztítás, fertőtlenítés céljából tegyük azokat speciális
áztató-lébe: egy mosdókagylónyi vízbe keverjünk 8 evőkanál szódabikarbónát.
Hagyjuk benne állni tisztítandó, ilyen jellegű tárgyainkat egy éjszakán át,
majd öblítsünk másnap reggel.
Továbbá:
- Megőrzik élénk színüket zöldségek, ha főzéskor kevés szódabikarbónát is
szórunk a vízébe.
- Keményebb és tartósabb marad a tejszínhab, ha felverés előtt egy
csipetnyi szódabikarbónát teszünk bele.
- Mindenfajta rovarcsípésre kiváló - a szódabikarbóna kevés vízzel keverve
hatásos fájdalom- és duzzadtságcsökkentő.
- Mosatlan gyümölcsöt soha ne fogyasszunk. Tiszta víz helyett azonban
javasolt 1-2 evőkanál szódabikarbónát és egy liter víz keverékét használni
a mosáshoz.
- A sütemények összeállításánál fele sütőport és fele mennyiség
szódabikarbónát használjon, szép egyenletes lesz a tészta.
- Ha nehezen fő meg a marhahús, tegyen a vízbe egy késhegyi
szódabikarbónát. Más húsra is érvényes ez az eljárás.
- Ha kemény a víz, szórjunk fürdővizünkbe 10 deka szódabikarbónát, mert
annak vízlágyító hatása van.
- Leégett étel maradványait eltüntethetjük, ha az edényben kevés vízbe
kevert szódabikarbónát forralunk. Ha kihűlt,
könnyen kitisztíthatjuk a lábast.
- A csempére tapadt makacs szennyeződéseket nedves rongyra szórt
szódabikarbónával dörzsölhetjük le. A WC-kagylóba szórjon szódabikarbónát,
majd csutakoljuk ki kefével.
- Két púpozott kiskanál szódabikarbónából és egy kiskanál citromléből vagy
vízből készítsünk sima pépet. Ezzel mossunk fogad, majd hideg vízzel
öblögessünk. Fehéríti a fogzománcot.
-Ha hajmosás előtt egy maroknyi szódabikarbónát dörzsölünk a száraz
fejbőrbe, megszabadít a korpától


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

shrek 4
hortil
esti mesék


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Hogy a nők is értsék, mi az a les! 
1. Akkor először is képzeld azt,hogy a Váci utcai Mango bolt felé tartunk 
Te meg én, azzal a határozott szándékkal, hogy te behatolsz az ajtón 
futballkapu) és vásárolsz (gólt érsz el) valami cuccot Magadnak! 
2. Már nincs messze a zárás ideje, ezért Te (a csatár) nagyon sietsz, és 
kicsit előrébb hala ...tovább »dsz, mint én, mivel ilyenkor amúgy is képtelenség Veled 
tartani az iramot. 

3. Na most. A bolt előtt áll négy eladólány (védők), akik azért vannak ott, hogy megakadályozzák a vásárlók (csatárok) behatolását. Tegyük fel, hogy az áruház szabályzata azt írja elő, hogy az eladólányok vonalán csak pénztárcával(labda) tudsz áthatolni, úgy hogy érvényes legyen a vásárlási (gólszerzési) kísérleted. 

4. Neked tehát az a feladatod, hogy mindenképp átvágj az eladólányok 
sorfalán a bejárat felé és még az eladólányok sorfala előtt Nálad legyen a pénztárca. 

5. Már át is jutottál sikeresen, de ekkor észreveszed, hogy nincs Nálad a 
pénztárcád. E nélkül meg ugye nem lehetséges a vásárlás (gólszerzés). 
Már rendületlenül törsz a bejárat felé, és hátrakiabálsz nekem, hogy dobjam oda Neked a pénztárcámat vagy a bankkártyámat (indítás), hogy sikeres legyen a vásárlás (gólt érhess el). 

6. Én ezt megteszem, te elkapod, de az áruház szabályzata szerint ugye 
(lásd a 3. pontban) ilyen esetben nem vásárolhatsz, hiszen az eladólányok sorfala és a bejárat között voltál már, amikor Hozzád került a pénztárca. 

Ha a sorfal előtt kaptad volna el, akkor bemehettél volna és vehettél volna Magadnak néhány újabb felsőt, vagy nadrágot. Na ez a les.


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

haerhasdtrh


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

asretzaserzaerzwetzwer5zq4tawtqwtqwtq


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Miért ment át a csirke az úton? 

ÓVÓNŐ: Hogy a másik oldalra jusson. 
PLATON: A közjó érdekében. 
ARISZTOTELÉSZ: Ilyen a csirkék természete, átmennek az úton. 
KARL MARX: Történelmi szükségszerűségből. 
SADDAM HUSSEIN: Ez példa nélküli provokáció, így feljogosítva érezzük magunkat, hogy 50 tonna ideggázt dobjunk a csirkére. 
JACK NICHOLSON: Mer\' kurvára át akart. Ez a kib***ott igazság. 
RONALD REAGAN: Elfelejtettem... 
JAMES T. KIRK: Hogy eljusson oda, ahol csirke még nem járt azelőtt... 
HIPPOKRATÉSZ: A hasnyálmirigyében termelődő váladék miatt. 
MARTIN LUTHER KING: Már látom azt a világot, ahol minden csirke szabadon átmehet az úton anélkül, hogy célját fel kellene fednie. 
MÓZES: És leszállt Isten a mennyekből és imigyen szóla a csirkéhez: \"Bizony mondom neked, kelj át az úton!\" És a csirke általkelt az úton, és nagy volt az öröm a mennyekben. 
FOX MULDER: Saját szemeddel láttad, ahogy átment az úton. Még hány csirkét kell látnod ahhoz, hogy elhidd ??? 
RICHARD M. NIXON: A csirke NEM ment át az úton. 
MACHIAVELLI: Igaz, a csirke átment az úton. Ki törodik vele, hogy miért? A tény, hogy végül átjutott, igazolja minden cselekedetét. 
FREUD: A puszta tény, hogy ennyire érdekel, miért ment át a csirke a túloldalra, elfojtott szexuális bizonytalanságodat tárja fel. 
BILL GATES: Most fejeztük be az új Csirke Office 2000-t, amely nemcsak átmegy a túloldalra, de tojást tojik, nyilvántartja fontos iratait és kezeli a könyvelését. 
BILL CLINTON: Fontos bejelentésem van. És megismétlem, hogy biztosan megértsék. Nem volt szexuális kapcsolatom azzal a csirkével. Nem volt ... 
DARWIN: A csirkék, évmilliók alatt természetes kiválasztódás útján oly módon fejlődtek, amely felruházza őket a túloldalra való átkelés képességével. 
EINSTEIN: Hogy most a csirke kelt át a túloldalra, vagy az út mozdult el a csirke alatt, ez viszonyítási pont kérdése. 
BUDDHA: A puszta kérdés tagadja csirke mivoltodat. 
ERNEST HEMINGWAY: Meghalni. Esőben. 
RAMBO: Rosszul céloztam volna?


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

aetawgtaegrzahgsdfggjksdf,j,sadgfugagfoéaergtqweh4gtajeorprwthopaioesghaseklafgh348wt624igt6io34htilw34hgt845hzwasihzdfixhkbgfiybhgilaserhtzise8orhgtaksuzgsughukashg8izwe4uiot63897636346hggfhsgsdfustgh,kjtuasgnhe5gl-sn ésbvsbhjdghjkgdjk.nmdbnmhjfcbcfbnfnmsdfnmnmgydjgsdgbj,.sdgsgfn,.sdn,gzer-z-etz-erltzkltrzklerzkleklzklertzlekasdasdfafaweriaw5678q24r623t5zh2345juh34ki2562mkzsdugzdksuf7vyrjyse6z4rtj cu4r6uw64rq23u5gjz jmq2435kug3 r t,ki4rt.we4tgu tgu4ztuawg 4 uiqtuwertwerzt


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Dr Wallach az egészségről*​ 
Dr. Wallach egy igen népszerű orvos Amerikában, akit 1991-ben Nobel- díjra jelöltek.
(Egy moszkvai előadás szövege lett felvéve, a fordító megőrizte az előadó sajátos szóhasználatát.) 

- Nagy örömömre szolgál, hogy találkozhattam Önökkel.

Én egy farmon nőttem fel, St. Louis nyugati részén. Az 50-es években elkezdtünk marhákat tenyészteni. Ha ismerik a marhatenyésztést, bizonyára tudják, hogy a profithoz vezető egyetlen út önállóan megtermelni a kukoricát, a szójababot és a szénát. A malomban megőrölték ezeket, és rengeteg vitamint és ásványt adtak hozzájuk, így készült a marhatáp. Hat hónap múlva a marhákat piacra lehetett vinni. Gondosan szelektáltuk őket, a legjobb egyedeket magunknak hagytuk.
Az érdekes, hogy miután ennyire gondosan, saját kezűleg készítettük a marhatápot, képzeljék el, sosem szedtünk semmilyen ásványt és vitamint. Pedig fiatalok voltunk, és legalább 100 évig akartunk élni fájdalom és betegség nélkül. 

Ez nagyon izgatott engem, és egyszer megkérdeztem az apámtól: „Mondd apa, nekünk miért nem ugyanúgy csinálod az ennivalót, mint a teheneknek?” apám nagyon bölcs gondolatot ajándékozott nekem, ő azt mondta: „Hallgass fiam, értékeld azt, hogy mindennap friss élelmiszerhez jutsz a farmról. Remélem érted.” Természetesen többet nem zaklattam őt, mert nem akartam, hogy ne kapjak ebédet vagy vacsorát. Később mezőgazdasági iskolába mentem, amelyet elvégezve tudományos fokozatot kaptam, és állattenyésztési, gabonatermesztési és földtani szakember lettem.
Ezután két évre elutaztam Afrikába. Ott teljesült a gyermekkori álmom, együtt dolgozhattam Maur Parkinsonnal. Sokan emlékeznek rá a könyvei miatt, nagy ember.
Két év múlva táviratot kaptam. A St. Louis-i állatkert állást ajánlott nekem. A Nemzeti Egészségügyi Intézet 78 millió dolláros támogatást nyújtott az állatkertnek, és szükségük volt egy állatorvosra, aki az állatkertben kimúlt állatokat boncolta volna.
Én beleegyeztem, odamentem dolgozni, de természetesen nem csak ebben az állatkertben kellett boncolnom az állatokat, hanem a brookwaldsi, chicagói, New York-i, Los Angeles-i és más állatkertekben is. A környezetszennyezésre szuper érzékeny egyedeket kellett megfigyelnem, mert a 60-as években még senki sem volt tisztában az ökológiai problémákkal és katasztrófákkal. Szóval, a halál okainak feltárásához 17 500 boncolást végeztem el, és a következő eredményre jutottam: Minden állat és ember, amely természetes halált halt, a tápanyag hiánya miatt halt meg.
A kémiai és biokémiai elemzések eredményei pontosan arra mutattak, hogy a halál a helytelen táplálkozás eredményeként következik be, és ez annyira meglepett engem, hogy visszatértem a marhák táplálásához.
75 tudományos cikket írtam, 8 tankönyvet más szerzőkkel együtt és egy könyvet önállóan. Ezt a könyvet 140 dollárért vásárolták orvostanhallgatók. 1700 újságban közölték a cikkeimet, felléptem tévéműsorokban és sok egyéb helyen.
De akkor, a 60-as években aránylag kevesen voltak, akiket érdekeltek volna a munkáim a táplálkozásról. Mit tehettem? Kénytelen voltam visszaülni az iskolapadba, és orvosi képzettséget szerezni, ami lehetővé tette, hogy használjam azt a tudást, amit még az állatorvosi egyetemen szereztem.
Bármilyen meglepő, de működött. 15 évig dolgoztam Arizonában, ahol közönséges orvosi praxisom volt. Ma szeretném megosztani Önökkel azokat az ismereteket és következtetéseket, amelyeket ezalatt a 10-12 év alatt gyűjtöttem. És ha csak a 10%-át jegyzik meg annak, amit itt hallani fognak, elég sok kellemetlenséget és szenvedést, meg egy csomó pénzt fognak megtakarítani, és sok évvel meghosszabbítják az életüket. De ezeket az éveket nem kapják meg csak úgy, csak bizonyos erőfeszítések árán.

Most a legfontosabbat szeretném elmondani


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Egyszer FBI ügynökök szálltak meg egy San Diego-i pszichiátriai klinikát 
(elmegyógyintézetet), mivel egy biztosítási csalás ügyében nyomoztak. 
Néhány óra múlva, miután átnéztek néhány ezer kartotékot, a néhány tucat 
ügynök megéhezett. 
A nyomozást vezető ügynök felhívott egy helybeli pizzafutár szolgálatot, 
hogy rendeljen egy gyors vacsorát az embereinek. 
A következő beszélgetést az FBI rögzítette, mivel biztonsági okokból 
lehallgatták a klinika telefonjait. 

Ügynök: Üdvözlöm! Szeretnék rendelni 19 nagy pizzát és 3 karton üdítőt. 
Pizzás: Igen, és hová kéri a szállítást? 
Ügynök: Itt vagyunk az elmegyógyintézetben. 
Pizzás: Az elmegyógyintézetben? 
Ügynök: Igen. Én egy FBI ügynök vagyok. 
Pizzás: Ön egy FBI ügynök? 
Ügynök: Pontosan. Ugyanúgy, mint a többiek is idebent. 
Pizzás: És mindannyian az elmegyógyintézetben vannak? 
Ügynök: Pontosan. Még annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy a pizzákat nem 
tudják a főbejáraton behozni, mert az zárva van. 
Meg kell hogy kerüljék az épületet és a hátsó kapun jöjjenek be. 
Pizzás: És azt mondja, mindannyian FBI ügynökök? 
Ügynök: Természetesen. Mikorra tudják szállítani? 
Pizzás: Tehát az elmegyógyintézetben mindenki FBI ügynök? 
Ügynök: Igen. Itt vagyunk egész nap, aztán nagyon megéheztünk. 
Pizzás: És hogy tudják kifizetni a számlát? 
Ügynök: A többiekkel összedobtuk a pénzt. 
Pizzás: És mindannyian FBI ügynökök? 
Ügynök: Igen. 
Pizzás: És van fegyverük is? 
Ügynök: Persze. Akkor megjegyezte, hogy a hátsó kapun kell bejönniük? 
A főbejárat be van zárva. 
Pizzás: B.... meg, arra aztán várhattok!


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

rzzdfhghgfgdehzftetgretetetwratatsddsfwfrwwddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Az ember élettartamának genetikai potenciálja 120-140 év. *

Napjainkban mindössze öt olyan népcsoport van, amelyek képviselői 120-140 évig élnek. Ezek keleten, Tibetben és Nyugat- Kínában élnek. Ezek a népcsoportok szerepelnek James Hilton „ Az elveszett horizont” című könyvében, amelyet még 1964-ben írt.
A könyv adatai szerint a legidősebb ember a kínai Li doktor volt, aki Tibetben született. Amikor betöltötte a 150. Életévét, a császári kormánytól oklevelet kapott, amely bizonyította, hogy tényleg 150 éves, 1677-ben született. Amikor betöltötte a 200. Életévét, akkor egy másik oklevelet kapott. A dokumentumok azt bizonyítják, hogy 256 éves korában halt meg. Amikor 1933-ban meghalt, írtak róla a New York Times-ban és a London Times-ban, ahol elég jó dokumentumokkal alátámasztották a leírtakat. Lehet, hogy mindössze 200 éves volt, nem 256 éves…
Kelet- Pakisztában élt egy népcsoport, akik bogazoknak nevezték magukat. Ők is híresek voltak a hosszú életükről, 120-140 évig éltek. A volt Szovjetunióban a grúzok, akik szeretik a savanyú tejtermékeket, 120 évig élnek. Az örmények, abháziak, azerbajdzsániak nagyon jól tartják magukat 120-140 évesen is.
1973-ban, a National Geographic januári számában külön cikk jelent meg azokról az emberekről, akik 100-nél több évet éltek. A cikk bőségesen el volt látva illusztrációkkal, amelyekről annyira híres a lap. A sok fénykép közül három nagyon megmaradt az emlékezetemben.
Az egyiken egy 136 éves nő volt. Fotelben ült, kubai szivart szívott és vodkát ivott, éppen valamilyen ünnepségen vett részt. Nagyon jól mutatott, nem volt ágyhoz kötve egy szociális otthonban, ahol ráadásul havonta 2000 dollárt kellene fizetnie az ellátásért. 136 évesen élvezte az életét.
A másik fényképen két házaspár volt, akik éppen a 100. És a 115. Házassági évfordulójukat ünnepelték.


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Egy duci írónő, elhatározza, hogy könyvet ír a dzsungel 
életéről. Afrikai útján megismerkedik egy idős úrral, aki évtizedek óta 
a dzsungelben él. Megkérdezi tőle, hogy ha ő most egy jóságos tündér 
lenne, mi lenne tőle a három leghőbb kívánsága. 
- Nincs nekem három, csak kettő van - feleli az öreg. - Mielőtt 
meghalnék, szeretnék látni egy szép meztelen nőt és egy fehér 
elefántot. 
Hmmm... az egyik kívánságát már teljesíteni is tudom gondolja az írónő, bemegy az erdőbe, egy fa mögött levetkőzik, majd meztelenül előlép. 
- Nos, uram, mit szól hozzá? 
- Nahát.... csodálatos... Köszönöm önnek. Most már csak egy szép meztelen 
nőt szeretnék látni.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

A harmadik fényképen egy férfi volt, aki Örményország hegyvidékein teát szüretelt, munka közben egy kis rádiót hallgatott. Az anyakönyvi bejegyzések – születési dátuma, keresztelési dátuma, gyermekei születési dátumai- szerint ő volt akkor a legöregebb ember a Földön.
A nyugati féltekén a hosszú életükről híres emberek az Andok indiánjai, akik Ecuadorban, illetve Peru dél-keleti részén élnek. A Titikaka-törzs legöregebb képviselői akár 120 évig is élnek.
Guinness Rekordok könyvében szereplő, virginiai lakos Margaret Pitch, mint a legöregebb amerikai, 115 éves korában halt meg. Egy esés következtében hunyt el. Ki találja ki, mitől halt meg? Így van, a csontritkulástól. Ez a nő kalciumhiánytól halt meg. Nála nem volt szívelégtelenség, rák vagy cukorbetegség, de három héttel az esés után meghalt, mert a szervezetében nem volt elég kalcium. Érdekes, a lánya azt közölte, hogy a halála előtt Margaret Pitch nagyon kedvelte az édességet. Ez az ismert Pike- betegség, majd beszélünk róla.
Általában, ha nagyon hódolunk a csokoládénak és más édességnek, az azt jelenti, hogy a szervezetünkben króm- és vanádiumhiány van.
A nigériai Baue törzs főnöke 126 évesen halt meg. Temetésén az egyik felesége azzal dicsekedett, hogy a férjének halálakor az összes foga megvolt, ami azt jelenti, hogy a belső szervei is kellőképpen ellátták a funkcióikat.
Szíriában 1933. Júliusában egy férfi 133 éves korában hunyt el. Nem azért került a Guinness Rekordok könyvébe, mert 133 évet élt, és nem azért, mert 80 éves koráig négyszer nősült, hanem azért, mert 80 éves kora után még 9 gyermeket nemzett. Ha megszámoljuk, hogy minden gyermek 90 napig az anya hasában fejlődik, legalább 1 évig szopik, és még egy év van a gyermekek között, akkor kijön az, hogy ez az ember 100 éves kora után is apa lett. Ezért került bele a rekordok könyvébe.
Úgyhogy ne búsuljanak Uraim, van még remény!


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Most pedig következzék egy kis tudomány:
Arizonában 1993. Novemberében érdekes kísérletet végeztek. Három fiatal pár három évig teljes elszigeteltségbe vonult. Egészséges táplálékon éltek, amelyet saját maguknak megtermesztettek, tiszta levegőt szívtak, és tisztított vizet ittak.
Három év múltán a kaliforniai egyetem gerontológusai megvizsgálták őket. Minden adat, mint a vérvizsgálat eredménye, és egyéb élettanilag fontos mutatók, belekerültek a számítógépbe, amely a következő prognózist számította ki: ha tovább is így élnek, akkor 165 évig élhetnek.
Ez ismét bizonyítja, hogy 120-140 éves életkor teljesen reális.
Napjainkban az amerikaiak átlagéletkora 75,5 év, az orvosoké pedig 58 év.
Ha igényt tartanak a statisztikai 20 évre, ne menjenek orvosnak.
Van két alapvető dolog, amihez ragaszkodnunk kell, ha a hosszú életűek közé akarjuk sorolni magunkat.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

*Tiszta szívből*
Egy napon, egy fiatal megállt egy nagyváros központjában és mondogatni kezdte a járókelőknek, hogy neki van a legszebb szíve a világon. Nemsokára nagy tömeg gyülekezett körülötte és mindenki az ő csodálatos szívét bámulta. Semmi hibája nem volt az ő szívének. Egy karcolás, egy seb, egy repedés, semmi. Mindenki úgy találta, tényleg ez a legcsodálatosabb szív, amit valaha is látott. Az ifjú nagyon büszke volt a tökéletes szívére és továbbra is dicsérgette önmagát...​Egyszer csak a sokadalom közül egy öreg közeledett. Csendes hangú, mintha csak önmagához beszélne:

- És mégis, az Ő szívének a tökéletessége nem hasonlítható az én szívem szépségéhez.

Az összegyűlt tömeg kezdte az öreget figyelni, és az ő szívét. Az ifjú is kíváncsi lett, ki merészeli ezt tenni, össze akarta hasonlítani a két szívet.
Egy erős szívet látott, melynek dobbanásai messzire hallatszódtak. De tele volt sebekkel, helyenként a hiányzó darabokat másokkal helyettesítették, amelyek nem illettek oda tökéletesen, helyenként meg nem is pótolták, csak a fájó seb látszott.

- Hogy mondhatja, hogy neki van a legszebb a szíve? - suttogták az elképedt emberek.

A fiatal, miután figyelmesen szemügyre vette az öreg szívét, a szemébe nézett és nevetve megszólalt:

- Azt hiszem, viccelsz, öreg. Nézd az én szívemet- ez tökéletes! A te szíved tele van hegekkel, sebekkel- csak könny és fájdalom.

- Igen, szólt az öreg. A te szíved tökéletes, de soha nem cserélném el az én szívemet a te szíveddel.
Látod. minden seb a szívemen egy embert jelent, valakit, akit megajándékoztam a szeretetemmel - kiszakítok egy darabot és a mellettem élő embernek adom, aki néha viszonzásul ad egy darabkát az ő szívéből. Mivel ezeket a darabokat nem lehet milliméterrel mérni, ilyen szabálytalan lesz, de ezeket nagyon becsülöm, mert arra a szeretetre emlékeztet amit megosztottunk egymással.
Néha csak én ajándékoztam darabokat a szívemből, semmit nem kaptam cserébe, még egy darabkát sem a szívükből. Ezek a nyílt sebek, az üregek...hogy szeresd a körülötted élőket, mindig egy bizonyos kockázatot feltételez. Bár vérző sebeket látsz, amelyek még fájnak, mégis...azokra az emberekre emlékeztetnek, akiket így is szeretek, és talán egyszer visszatérnek, hogy az üres helyeket megtöltsék a szívük szeretetével.
Érted most, kedves fiam, mi az én szívemnek az igazi szépsége?- fejezte be az öreg csendes hangon, meleg mosollyal.

A fiatal, könnyező arccal, bátortalanul odalépett az öreghez, kiszakított egy darabot az ő tökéletes szívéből és reszkető kezekkel az öreg felé nyújtotta. Az öreg elfogadta és a szívébe rejtette, majd ö is kiszakított egy darabot az ő csupa gyötrelem szívéből és a fiatalnak adta. Igaz, hogy nem illett oda tökéletesen, de így is szép volt.
A fiatal bámulta a szívét, amelyre már nem lehetett azt mondani, hogy tökéletes, de szebb volt, mint valaha. Mert a valaha tökéletes szíve most az öreg szívének a szeretetétől dobogott. Egymásra mosolyogtak, és együtt indultak útjukra.

Mennyire szomorú ép szívvel bandukolni az élet útjain. Tökéletes szívvel, amelyből hiányzik a szépség...​


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Ha 120-140 évig akarnak élni, akkor:
Először is, kerüljék a veszélyeket, például, ne lépjenek taposóaknára. Kerülni kell tehát az értelmetlen és szükségtelen veszélyeket. Ha orosz rulettet játszunk, dohányzunk, iszunk, csúcsforgalomban rohangálunk az út közepén, akkor nem hiszem, hogy megéljük a 120. Életévünket. Ez humorosan hangzik, de képzeljék el, hogy évente emberek ezrei halnak meg, mert hasonló hülyeségeket művelnek. Én azt szeretném, hogy lehetőség szerint védjék meg magukat. Ha van lehetőségük megelőzni valamilyen betegséget, különösen gyógyíthatatlan betegséget, akkor ezt a lehetőséget meg kell ragadni.
Másodszor, csak azt kell tenni, ami hasznos.
Szükségünk van 90 táplálék- kiegészítőre, ebből 60 ásvány, 16 vitamin, 12 alapvető aminosav és 3 alapvető zsírsav. Összesen 90 kiegészítő a mindennapi étrendünkhöz, amelyek hiánya különböző betegségeket okozhat.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Erről mostanában újságok cikkeznek, a rádióban, a tévében beszélnek róla. Mindenki tud erről, mert az embereket érdekli az egészség, a hosszú életkor, a táplálék- kiegészítők, és az orvosok is állandóan erről beszélnek nekünk. De nem azért, mert ezt követeli meg tőlük az orvosi munkájuk. Azt ne gondolják, hogy az orvosok kérik az újságírókat, hogy erről cikkezzenek! Nem, ez azért van, mert az ilyenfajta információ növeli az újság eladhatóságát.
A kedvenc cikkem a Time-ban jelent meg 1992. Április 6-án. Ha nem olvasták, nagyon ajánlom megszerezni valamelyik könyvtárban, készíteni róla néhány másolatot, és kiragasztani a fürdőszobaajtóra, a hűtő ajtajára.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

*Nem tudhatod*
​*Egy nap, mikor elsős voltam a gimiben,egy srácot láttam az osztályomból hazafelé gyalogolni. Kyle-nak hívták. Úgy tűnt, mintha az összes könyvét cipelte volna. Azt gondoltam magamban: „miért vinné haza valaki az összes könyvét pénteken? Biztos egy eminens.” Kellemes hétvégét terveztem ( bulik és focimeccsek a haverokkal), így hát megráztam a vállamat, és tovább mentem...*​*Ahogy sétáltam, láttam, hogy egy csapat fiú közeledik felé. Odafutottak hozzá, kiverték a könyveit a kezéből, és elgáncsolták, úgyhogy teljesen piszkos lett a ruhája. A szemüvege elrepült, és körülbelül 3 méterre a füvön landolt. Felnézett, s a szeme kimondhatatlan szomorúságot tükrözött. Odasiettem hozzá, és ahogy a szemüvegéért kúszott, könnyeket láttam a szemében. Ahogy átnyújtottam a szemüvegét vigasztalni próbáltam: „Azok a srácok csirkefogók, igazán büntetést érdemelnének.” Rám nézett és így szólt: *
*„Köszönöm.”Hatalmas mosoly ragyogott az arcán. Azon mosolyok egyike volt, amely igazi hálát tükrözött. Segítettem neki felszedni a könyveit és megkérdeztem, hol lakik. Kiderült, hogy nem messze tőlem. Furcsa volt, hogy soha nem láttam errefelé eddig, mire azt válaszolta, magántanuló volt. Soha nem barátkoztam magántanulóval ezelőtt. Egész hazafelé úton beszélgettünk, segítettem vinni a könyveit. Igazán aranyos srácnak találtam. Megkérdeztem, hogy akar-e szombaton velem és a barátaimmal focizni, ő igent mondott. Egész hétvégén együtt voltunk, és minél inkább megismertem Kyle-t, annál jobban megszerettem őt, akárcsak a barátaim. Eljött a hétfő reggel, és Kyle ugyancsak hatalmas könyvcsomaggal igyekezett az iskola felé. Megállítottam, majd így szóltam: „Hé , fiú, igazán komoly izmaid lesznek, ha minden nap egy rakás könyvvel cipekedsz!” Ő csak mosolygott és átadta a könyvek felét nekem. A következő négy évben Kyle és én a legjobb barátokká váltunk. Amikor végzősök lettünk, mindketten a főiskolán kezdtünk gondolkodni. Kyle Georgetown döntött, én Duke-ba készültem. Tudtam, hogy mindig barátok leszünk és a távolság soha nem fog gondot okozni. Ő orvosnak készült, nekem pedig, jó esélyeim voltak a fociösztöndíjra. Kyle mondta a búcsúbeszédet az osztályunkból. Állandóan azzal húztam, hogy eminens. Nagyon örültem neki, én nem tudtam volna oda kiállni és beszélni. Eljött a várva várt nap. Kyle-t figyeltem. Nagyszerűen festett. Egyike volt azoknak a srácoknak, akik önmagukra találtak a gimnázium évei alatt. Az arca kikerekedett és valóban jól állt neki a szemüveg. Sokkal több randevúja volt, mint nekem. Néha tényleg féltékeny voltam rá. Ez is egy ilyen nap volt. Láttam rajta, hogy ideges a beszéde miatt. Szóval barátságosan hátba veregettem és bátorítottam:*
*„Hé, fiú, nagyszerű leszel.” Ugyanolyan hálásan nézett rám, mint akkor és mosolygott: „Köszönöm.”- mondta. Ahogy nekifogott a beszédének, megköszörülte a torkát és belekezdett.*„*Nagyszerű alkalom ez most arra, hogy köszönetet mondjunk azoknak, akik átsegítettek ezeken az éveken. A szüleinknek, a barátainknak, a testvéreinknek, talán az edzőnek, de legjobban a barátainknak. Azért vagyok most itt, hogy elmondjam nektek azt, hogy barátja vagy valakinek, a legnagyobb ajándék, amit csak adhatsz neki. Most elmondok egy történetet.”Csak figyeltem a barátomat és hitetlenkedve hallgattam, ahogy elmondja a legelső napot, amikor találkoztunk. Azt tervezte, hogy véget vet az életének a hétvégén. Elmondta, hogy kipakolta az öltözőszekrényét, hogy az anyukájának később ne kelljen megtennie, és az egészet összeszedte és vitte haza. Ekkor rám nézett és kicsit elmosolyodott.*„*Hála az égnek, megmenekültem. Megmentett a barátom attól, hogy megtegyem a kimondhatatlant.”Hallottam, hogy csodálkozással teljes moraj fut végig a tömegen, ahogy ez a jóképű és népszerű srác leggyengébb pillanatáról beszélt nekünk. Láttam, ahogy az édesanyja és édesapja engem néznek és ugyanazzal a hálás mosollyal mosolyognak rám. Egészen addig a pillanatig, nem fogtam fel annak a mélységét. Soha ne becsüld alá a cselekedeteid erejét. Egy picinyke gesztussal, mozdulattal megváltoztathatod egy ember életét. Vagy jobbá, vagy rosszabbá.*

*„Barátok olykor angyalok, akik felsegítenek bennünket, ha úgy tűnik, hogy szárnyaink már nem képesek repülni.”*​


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Ez egy átfogó cikk, amelyben az áll, hogy a vitaminok képesek leküzdeni a rákot, a szív- és érbetegségeket, az öregedés pusztító hatását. A cikk összesen hat oldalán csak egy negatív gondolat szerepel, ez egy orvos gondolata, akinek a cikk szerzője tette fel a kérdést: „ Mit gondol a vitaminokról és ásványokról, mint az étrendünk kiegészítőiről?”
Mit válaszolt az orvos? „ A vitaminok szedése nem hoz hasznot” – véli Viktor Hubbin, egy New York-i orvosi egyetem professzora. „Minden vitamin, mint táplálék- kiegészítő, a vizeletünket teszi drágábbá.”


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

rózsaszín pitbull
divízió 88
titkolt ellenállás
fankadeli
rammstein
nightwish
eluveitie
manowar
moby dick
stratovarius


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Ha megpróbáljuk emberi nyelvre lefordítani ezt a kijelentést, az jön ki, hogy dollárokat pisilünk, ha vitaminokat és ásványokat szedünk, vagyis hiába költjük a pénzünket vitaminokra és ásványokra. Ezt akarta mondani.
Ha ez nyomtatásba kerül, akkor biztos van benne valami. De kötelességem elmondani Önöknek, miután 14 500 állati és 3000 emberi boncolást végeztem a világ különböző pontjain, és mindig egészséges akartam lenni, egészséges gyermekeket, unokákat és dédunokákat akarok, az én véleményem az, hogy ha nem fektetünk be magunknak vitaminokba és ásványokba, akkor az orvosok jólétébe fektetünk be. Szilárdan hiszem, hogy pont mi segítjük elő az orvosok jólétét.
Az 1776- és a második világháború közötti időszakban az amerikai kormány kb. 8,5 millió dollárt költött az egészségügyre és orvosi kutatásokra. Most erre 1,2 milliárd dollárt költenek évente, és ez nem is elég, mert mindenki ingyenes orvosi ellátást akar.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Én azt mondom, hogy ha a mezőgazdaságban bevezetnénk az emberi típusú orvosi rendszert, akkor fél kiló hús 275 dollárba kerülne. De ha a mezőgazdasági rendszert alkalmazzuk az emberek egészségügyi ellátására, akkor egy öttagú család egészségbiztosítása 10 dollár lesz havonta. Lehet választani.
Az a szilárd meggyőződésem, hogyha gazdaggá tesszük az orvosokat a biztosítás és az állami támogatások formájában, akkor ők is tartoznak nekünk valamivel. Kötelesek legalább megküldeni nekünk az információt a legújabb orvosi kutatások eredményeiről.
Valaki az itt levők közül kapott valaha is ilyen információt az orvosától? Nem? Érdekes, nem? De nekem nagy mennyiségű információ van a tarsolyomban. Szeretném megosztani ezt Önökkel.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Ha a bejárati ajtó nem befelé, hanem az utcára nyílik, balszerencse sújtja a házat.​
A bejárati ajtót mindig úgy csukd be, hogy az ajtó felé fordulsz – soha ne fordíts neki hátat.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Első:* a gyomorfekély. 
Bizonyára hallották már, hogy a gyomorfekélyt a stressz váltja ki. Az állatorvosok már 50 éve tudják, hogy a sertéseknél a gyomorfekélyt egy baktérium okozza. Mi nem engedhetjük meg magunknak a drága műtétet a sertés gyomrán, de ha megengedhetnénk, akkor a flekkenünk 275 dollárba kerülne.
Létezik egy *bizmar nevű ásványi anyag*, amelynek a segítségével a gyomorfekély a sertéseknél műtét nélkül is gyógyítható. Ezt meg is tettük a *bizmar,* egyéb ásványok és *tetraciklin *segítségével.
Az egészségügyi intézetek csak 1994. februárjában közölték, hogy a gyomorfekély nem a stressz következménye, hanem baktérium okozza, és gyógyítható. Pedig a kutatók általában így nyilatkoznak: „…reménykeltő eredményeket mutat, amelyek jótékony hatással lehetnek…” itt pedig kertelés nélkül nyilatkoznak, hogy a gyomorfekély „ gyógyítható”. Azt írják: „ a *gyomorfekély a bizmart és a tetraciklint kombináló új módszer segítségével gyógyítható*.” Aki nem tudja, mi a bizmar, menjen el egy gyógyszertárba, és 2 dollárért vegyen meg egy üveg rózsaszínű folyadékot. Az a neve, hogy *peptobizmar.* Naponta egy teáskanállal a gyomorfekély gyógyítható. Lehet 5 dollárért meggyógyulni, vagy műtőbe vonulni. Választhatnak.
Nos, melyik a második leggyakoribb halálos betegség az amerikaiak között?


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Ha az ágy fejrésze észak felé áll, akkor a rajta alvó rövid életű lesz. Ha azonban dél felé néz az ágy fejrésze, akkor az alvó hosszú ideig fog élni. Ha kelet felé, akkor gazdag lesz az alvó, ha pedig nyugat felé, akkor sokat fog utazni.​


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Második:* így van, egy szörnyű betegség, rák a neve.
1993. szeptemberében a bostoni onkológiai intézetben kijelentették, hogy egy rákellenes diétát dolgoztak ki. A kutatások Kínában folytak, annál az egyszerű oknál fogva, hogy a kínai Hinaj tartományban regisztrálták a legmagasabb megbetegedési szintet.
Öt éven át 29 000 embert vizsgáltak. A betegek kétszer akkora adag vitamint és ásványi anyagot kaptak, mint amennyit az amerikaiak esetében javasoltak. Vagyis ha a javasolt napi C- vitamin mennyiség 60 mg, akkor a betegek 120 mg-ot kaptak.
Alan Paul, egy ismert amerikai orvos azt mondta, hogy ha el akarjuk kerülni a rákos megbetegedéseket, akkor naponta 10 000 mg C-vitamint kell szednünk.
Az lett az eredmény, hogy azok az orvosok, akik hevesen vitatkoztak Alan Paullal, már itt hagyták ezt az árnyékvilágot ( nyugodjanak békében ), ő pedig él és virul. Alan Paul most 94 éves, naponta 14 órát dolgozik, hetente 7 napot, egy farmon él Kaliforniában, San Francisco-i egyetemen tanít.
Csak rajtunk múlik, hogy a rég elhunyt orvosok tanácsait fogadjuk meg, vagy dr. Paul véleményét támogatjuk. Szóval, teljesen normális dolog, ha dupla adag C-vitamint és A-vitamint szedünk, semmi baj nem lesz belőle. Ezen kívül szükség van még cink, riboflavin, molibdén, stb. bevitelére is.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Van még egy különösen hasznos anyagcsoport: az E-vitamin, a béta-karotin és a szelén.*
Abban a betegcsoportban, ahol a betegek 5 éven keresztül E-vitamint, béta-karotint és szelént kaptak, a halálozás 99%-kal csökkent, vagyis minden 100 halálra ítélt betegből 9 ember túlélte. A Hinaj tartományban leggyakoribb betegségek a gyomor-és a nyelőcsőrák esetében 20%-uk élte túl. Ebben az esetben az orvosnak kellene átadnia ezt az információt. Ha már nem akart felelősséget vállalni, legalább lehetővé tehette volna a választást.
Ezek miatt én egyszerűen nevetségesnek tartom a páciensekhez való hozzáállásukat. Másfelől, ez is egy újabb bizonyítéka az orvosok közönyének.
Megyünk tovább.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Szerencsétlenséget hoz, ha a bal cipőt a jobb előtt veszed fel, az pedig még szerencsétlenebb, ha a két cipőt felcseréled, és a jobbat húzod a bal lábadra, vagy a balt a jobb lábadra.

Új cipőt soha nem szabad az asztalon hagyni, mert különben balszerencse fogja sújtani a házat.

Ha nem adsz egy szegény embernek életedben legalább egyszer új cipőt, akkor a következő világban mezítláb fogsz járni.

​


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Jean fejhallgatóval zenét hallgat.
- Jean milyen a szám?
- Ne haragudjon, uram, de a grófkisasszonyé szebb.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Harmadik:* ízületgyulladás. 
1993. szeptemberétől a Harvard és Bostoni Egyetem egészségügyi kutatóintézeteinek kórházaiban csirkeproteinnel kezelték azokat a betegeket, akiknek ízületgyulladás következtében meg voltak dagadva az ízületeik. Olyan betegeket választottak ki, akiknek az állapotát gyógyszeres kezeléssel nem sikerült javítani. Ők aszpirin-, mezotrixid-, prednizolon-, kortizoninjekciókat, és különböző fizikoterápiás kezeléseket kaptak. Egyetlen lehetőségük maradt, a műtéti ízületcsere.
Ekkor azt mondtam:” Figyeljetek, ezek az emberek már annyit szenvedtek, hogy esetleg hajlandóak lennének még 90 napig szenvedni, én meg egy kísérletet elvégeznék.” A kísérletre 29 beteg volt hajlandó. Ezek az emberek, akiken az orvosok már semmilyen egyéb módon nem tudtak segíteni, a következő kezelést kapták: minden reggel egy púpos kanál aprított csirkeporc, narancslében elkeverve. 10 nap után minden fájdalom és gyulladás elmúlt, 30 nap múlva a betegek már megengedhették maguknak az ízületeik óvatos használatát, három hónap elteltével teljesen helyreálltak az ízületek funkciói.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Az oroszlánkölyök egy embert kerget egy fa körül. Az anyja rárivall:
- Hányszor mondjam, hogy ne játssz az ennivalóval!


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Most pedig megnevettetem Önöket.
A nevetséges momentum az, hogy a Harvard kórházában kísérletet végző orvos kijelentette, hogy a csirkeporc gyógyszer. Ha képes meggyógyítani a betegségeket, akkor gyógyszernek minősül, amit receptre kell felírni. Rögtön láttuk, ahogy pörög és számol az agya: „…300 dollár egy kapszula, összesen 25 beteg…”.
De ha nem akarunk ezzel vesződni, elég bemenni a gyógyszertárba és megvenni egy noxigelon nevű szert. A nők nagyon jól ismerik ezt, a haj és a köröm erősítésére használják. A fő összetevője a marhaporc, amely jól fogja majd erősíteni az Önök porcait és csontjait. Ha naponta bevesznek fél teáskanállal, narancslében keverve, ráadásul kolloidásványokat is szednek, minden 100 fontra 1 unciát számolva, akkor ha a következő alkalommal idejövök, majd felszaladnak a színpadra, és össze-vissza csókolgatnak és ölelgetnek, ha egyáltalán eszükbe jut még az ízületgyulladás.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Szerencsés jel, ha a gyufásdoboz leesik, és a gyufák kiesnek belőle.

Ha egy lány véletlenül kiönt egy egész doboznyi gyufát, akkor nem telik el sok idő, és menyasszony lesz belőle.

Ha véletlenül keresztbe teszel két gyufát, öröm és boldogság vár rád.​


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

A skót rosszkor megy haza. A felesége ágyban bujálkodik egy férfival. A skót pisztolyt ránt, beletölt egy golyót és azt mondja:
- Te cafka! Állj szorosan a szeretőd mögé! Le akarlak lőni benneteket!


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Negyedik:* halott már valaki az Alzheimer-korról? 
Most mindenki tud róla, pedig amikor én kisfiú voltam, ez a betegség egyszerűen nem létezett. Most viszont az egyik legelterjedtebb betegség, amely minden második, 70 év fölötti embert megtámad. Ijesztő adat. Hogy lehet megállapítani ezt a betegséget korai stádiumában az állatoknál, és hogy lehet meggyógyítani? El tudják képzelni, mekkora veszteség érne egy famert, ha az anyakoca elfelejtené, miért is ment oda az etetőhöz?
Emiatt az állatorvosok már 50 évvel ezelőtt elkezdték vizsgálni a betegséget, és igyekeztek meggyógyítani azt. Megpróbáltunk nagy adag E-vitaminnal eredményt elérni. A háziorvosuknak illett volna küldeni egy levelet 1992. Júliusában, amikor a kaliforniai egyetem San Diego-i orvosi tanszéke közzétette, hogy az E-vitamin lassítja a memóriavesztést Alzheimer-kór esetében. És csak 50 évvel maradtak le az állatorvosokkal szemben.
Éppen ezért talán biztonságosabb lenne állatorvoshoz fordulni


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Ötödik:* vesekő.
Azt mondják, kinek volt már szerencséje a vesekőhöz? Igen, látok néhány kezet.
Az orvos mitől tiltotta el legelőször az étrendben? Kalciumtól. Semmi tejtermák, semmi leves, semmi étel, amiben kalcium van. Szentül hittem abban, hogy a vesekő az ételben található kalciumból képződik.
Valójában a vesekő saját csontjainkban képződik. Amikor kalciumhiány van, akkor jelennek meg a vesekövek. Már ezer éve tudják az emberek, hogy a háziállatoknál a vesekő megelőzéséhez több kalciumot, magnéziumot és bórt kell adni nekik. De a marhák, birkák és kecskék anatómiája olyan, hogy ha megjelennek náluk a vesekövek, akkor egyszerűen kimúlnak. Ha az emberben jelenik meg a vesekő, akkor csak sajnálja, hogy nem tud meghalni, akkora fájdalmat érez. 
Mi tudjuk, hogy kell megelőzni ezt a betegséget. Még 1993-ban kellett volna levelet kapniuk a háziorvostól, amelyben az áll, hogy a kalcium csökkenti a vesekő megjelenésének kockázatát. Több mint 40 000 pácienst vizsgáltak, akiket öt kategóriába soroltak. Abban a csoportban, ahol a legnagyobb volt a kalciumadag, senkinek sem volt veseköve.
Emlékeznek, mondtam Önöknek, hogy az orvosok 58 évet élnek, mi pedig 75-öt. Nos, egy csoport profi, akik megmondják nekünk, hogy kell élni, bizonygatják nekünk, hogy tilos a só, a koffein, a vaj, inkább a margarint kell ennünk, és nem csinálni semmiféle hülyeséget, 58 évesen meghalnak; eközben azok, akik 120-140 évig élnek, egy csésze teába beletesznek egy darabka sót is. Márpedig ők naponta 40 csészével is megisznak, vajjal főznek és 120 évig élnek. 
Akkor most kinek higgyünk? Azoknak, akik 120 évet élnek, vagy akik 58-at? Önökön áll a döntés.
Bár vannak orvosok, akiket én nagyon is tisztelek. Köztük van Stuart Cartred doktor, 38 éves háziorvos.
Az aneurizma a szakterülete. Ez egy olyan betegség, amikor a szövet rugalmasságának elvesztése következtében gyenge artéria kitágul.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Ha elmentél otthonról, de visszamész, mert valamit otthon felejtettél, akkor ülj le, miután hazaértél, és számolj visszafelé héttől, hogy elkerüljön a balszerencse.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

- Jean, evezzen ki a zátonyhoz!
- Miért, uram?
- Mert haladni kell a korall.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Egy rendőr utazik a vonaton. Odamegy hozzá a kalauz, és miután lekezelte a jegyét, megkérdezi:
- Ki az? Az apám fia, és nem én vagyok?
- Nem tudom.
- Az öcsém, te hülye!
A rendőr bemegy az őrszobába, s megkérdezi társát:
- Ki az? Az apám fia, és nem én vagyok?
- Nem tudom.
- A kalauz öccse, te hülye!


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Hatodik:* aneurizma
1957-ben megtudtuk, hogy az aneurizma oka a szervezet rézhiánya. Akkor egy olyan projekten dolgoztunk, amelynek során 200 ezer pulykát figyeltünk. Különleges tápot kaptak, amibe 90 különböző tápanyagot adagoltak. Az első 13 hétben az állománynak a fele elpusztult. Boncoláskor kiderült, hogy mindnek aneurizma volt a haláloka. Miután a farmerek megduplázták a réz mennyiségét, 500 ezer pulykát felneveltek úgy, hogy egy sem pusztult el aneurizma miatt. 
Ezt a kísérletet elvégeztük egerekkel, macskákkal, kutyákkal, marhákkal, sertésekkel stb., és arra a következtetésre jutottunk, hogy ezt a betegséget a rézhiány okozza.
A korai őszülés az első tünete annak, hogy rézhiány van kialakulóban. Ráadásul a bőr összeráncosodik, mert a szövetek rugalmassága csökken, karikás lesz a szemkörnyék, barázdált lesz az arc, olyan lesz az ember, mint egy aszalt szilva.
Aztán, van olyan probléma is, mint a *visszér.* Ennek az oka az, hogy csökken a szövetek rugalmassága, az egész test petyhüdt lesz, lóg a has, az arc, a mell, rohanunk a plasztikai sebészhez. Pedig olcsóbb, praktikusabb és biztonságosabb kolloid- ásványokat szedni.
Most pedig egy másik orvost mutatok be Önöknek: Martin Cartert, 77 éves korában meghalt. A Harvardon szerezte meg az orvosi diplomát, a Yale-en pedig doktori címet kapott. Boncoláskor aorta-aneurizmát állapítottak meg nála. Az orvos rézhiánytól halt meg. Neki is olcsó volt a vizelete.
Egy másik példa. Egy elég híres jogász Detroitból, Helen Joyce Walter 44 évesen halt meg. Az egyik legdivatosabb sportklubot látogatta, tudják, mostanában a nők acélkemény csontokat akarnak kicsi ráfordítással. Ő is aneurizmában halt meg. Boncoláskor a tünetek egyfajta bénulásra, vagy bevérzésre emlékeztettek. Ennek is a rézhiány volt az oka. Neki sem volt drága a vizelete.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Van egy ősi vers, amely a körömvágásról szól.​
_"Vágd le a körmöd hétfőn,
Vágd le, hogy híreket kapj.

Vágd le a körmöd kedden,
Vágd le, hogy új cipőt kapj.

Vágd le a körmöd szerdán,
Vágd le, hogy egészséges legyél.

Vágd le a körmöd csütörtökön,
Vágd le, hogy gazdag legyél.

Vágd le a körmöd pénteken,
Vágd le, hogy szerelmet találhass.

Vágd le a körmöd szombaton,
Vágd le, hogy útnak indulhass.

Vágd le a körmöd vasárnap,
Vágd le, hogy gonoszság szülessen.

_


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Két barát találkozik :
- Hát te hol voltál?
- A temetőben. Az anyósomat temettem el.
- És miért vagy így összekarmolászva ?
- Mert védekezett.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

*Hetedik:* kardiomiopátia
Hallott már valaki Stuart Burkerről? Ő öt, nagy visszhangot kiváltó könyvnek a szerzője. A könyvek egészségről, diétáról, táplálkozásról szólnak. Az orvosi diplomát az egyik legjobb bostoni egyetemen szerezte meg. A könyvekben a fogyás diétájáról van szó. Húszéveseknek írta a könyveit, ő pedig 40 évesen meghalt.
Szeretnék a példáját és a diétáját követni? Negyvenévesen halt meg, kardiomiopátiában, amelynek oka a szelénhiány. A farmerek egyszerűen bemennek a tápszerboltba és megveszik a szelént injekcióban vagy tablettában az állataiknak, hogy megelőzzék ezt a betegséget.
Dr. Stuart Burker, aki öt könyvet írt a táplálkozásról, 40 évesen halt meg szelénhiányban. Neki sem volt túl drága a vizelete. Higgyék el, a kardiomiopátiát meg lehet előzni pusztán napi 10 centért, és ha ezt nem teszik meg, akkor tiszta bolondok. Másképp nem is tudom kifejezni magam, ha nem hajlandóak napi 10 centet szelénre költeni, hogy megmentsék a tulajdon életüket.
Gale Clark 47 évesen főkardiológus volt Saint Louisban. Találják ki, miben halt meg? Kardiomiopatikus rohamban. Biztosan látták már, ahogy a tehenek, akik sok kalciumot veszítenek el a tejjel, kavicsokat, csontokat, mindenféle idegen anyagot rágcsálnak. Jó farmer ilyenkor gondoskodik arról, hogy a táp több ásványt tartalmazzon, mert különben megeszik az istállót is.
Embereknél is gyakran látni az ilyesmit. Mint tudjuk, a kismamák állandóan valamit kívánnak, folyton bökdösik a férjüket: „ Hé! Kelj fel, hozz nekem fagylaltot savanyú uborkával!” ez azért van, mert a fejlődő magzat elveszi a szervezetből a szükséges ásványokat.

*És a többi: *


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Mi az, amit két fiú tud egyszerre csinálni, de két lány nem?
- Egy bilibe pisilni.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Egy kis tanács: vizsgálják meg a kezüket és az arcukat. Ha rózsaszínű foltokat látnak, akkor ez a szelénhiány korai tünete. ha találtak ilyet, akkor 6 hónapig szedjenek kolloid formájú szelént. Mind el fog tűnni. Fél év alatt ezt a folyamatot meg lehet fordítani. Ha ugyanis a foltok kívülről eltűnnek, eltűnnek belül is, a belső szervekről, az agyról, a szívről, a májról, a veséről.
Kinek van alacsony vércukorszintje? Jó, kb. a 10%-nak. Biztosan láttak már hiperaktív gyerekeket, akik rávetik magukat a cukorra.
*A króm és a vanádium hiánya alacsony vércukorszinthez vezet.*
És ha ezt figyelmen kívül hagyjuk, akkor fejlődik ki a mindenki által ismert betegség, *a cukorbetegség.*
Ami az *ónhiányt i*lleti, az olyan elterjedt tünetben mutatkozik, mint a kopaszság a férfiaknál. Amint látom, a jelenlévők közül sokaknak szemmel látható ónhiánya van. És ha nem szüntetjük meg ezt a hiányt minél hamarabb, süketség is fejlődhet ki.
Következik a *bórhiány.* A nőknek a bórt ismerniük és tisztelniük kell. Segíti a kalcium megtartását a csontokban, véd a csontritkulástól. Elősegíti az ösztrogén, férfiaknál a tesztoszteron termelését. Ha nem veszünk magunkhoz elegendő mennyiségű bórt, akkor drága hölgyeim, nagyon meg fogják szenvedni a változó kort. A férfiaknál még rosszabb. Korai impotencia fenyegeti őket.
*A cinkhiány* első tünete, amikor elveszítjük a szaglásunkat és ízlelő képességünket. Amikor nem ízlik az ebéd, amit a felesége főzött, és panaszkodik, hogy semmi ízt nem érez. „ Én egész nap a konyhában topogtam, hogy finom ebédet főzzek neked, te pedig meg sem dicséred!” „ Érdekes én bementem a konyhába, de semmi illatot nem éreztem.” Ez a cinkhiány. Az állatkísérletek bebizonyították, hogy van kb. *7 ásvány, amely kétszeresére hosszabbítja meg az életüket. Emlékeznek, hogy mondtam, hogy az embernek 90 tápanyagra van szüksége: 60 ásványra, 16 vitaminra, 12 aminosavra és 3 zsírsavra.*


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Miért olvasol francia újságot, mikor nem is tudsz franciául?
- Csak a hirdetéseket olvasom benne.
- De hiszen fordítva tartod a lapot.
- Nem baj. Úgysem akartam venni semmit.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Amikor beszélgetsz valakivel, és egyszerre ugyanazt a szót vagy mondatot mondjátok, akkor kulcsoljátok össze a kisujjatokat, és kívánjatok valamit. Ha nem mondjátok el senkinek (még egymásnak sem!), hogy mit kívántatok, akkor a kívánságotok valóra fog válni.​


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

- Barátom, maga igazán csak az erős szervezetének köszönheti, hogy meggyógyult.
- Jó, hogy mondani tetszik. Már éppen fizetni akartam a doktor úrnak.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon szerencsések vagyunk, mert a növények képesek megtermelni nekünk a szükséges *aminosavat, vitamint és zsírsavat.* Nekünk csak az kell, hogy naponta 15-20 növényi összetevőt iktassunk be az étrendünkbe helyes kombinációban, és megkapjunk minden szükséges tápanyagot. Elvileg ez lehetséges, de az amerikaiak többsége mégsem teszi ezt. Az átlagos amerikai úgy véli, hogy ha egy kis chips formájú krumplit evett, akkor teljesítette a napi zöldségadagot. Attól függetlenül, hogy elvileg lehetséges lenne megkapnunk a szükséges mennyiségű vitamint, aminosavat és zsírsavat a szükséges arányban a napi diétánkban, gyakorlatilag kevesen teszik ezt. Ezért, ha Önöknek is drága az életük, mint nekem a sajátom, az unokáim és dédunokáim élete, akkor Önök is maguk gondoskodjanak arról, hogy biztosítsák a szükséges mennyiségű tápanyagot, mert garantálom, ha nem teszik ezt meg, akkor nem fognak 120 évig élni.
Egy másik történet, az ásványok. Ez egy tragikus történet, mert a növények már nem tartalmaznak ásványokat semmilyen formában. Ezek már hiányoznak a talajból, így nincsenek meg a növényekben sem.
Készítettem egy másolatot az Egyesült Államok Szenátusi üléséről. 74. Kongresszus, második ülés, 2.64. dokumentum. Az áll benne, hogy az ásványtartalom a farmjaink talajában teljesen lecsökkent, ezért a learatott termés, akár gabona, akár zöldség, akár gyümölcs, nem tartalmaz ásványokat. Az emberek, akik ezekkel az élelmiszerekkel táplálkoznak, megbetegszenek az ásványok hiánya miatt. Az egyetlen módszer ennek a megelőzésére és gyógyítására a táplálék- kiegészítők alkalmazása. Ez áll a dokumentumban, amelyet 1936-ban írtak alá a Kongresszusban.
Azóta jobbra fordult a dolog? Nem, nem lett jobb. Sajnos, még rosszabb is lett a helyzet. Ennek az oka, hogy a farmerek nátriummal, foszforral és káliummal javítják a talajt. Három komponenssel különböző kombinációban, és senki sem kényszerítheti rá a farmert, hogy még 60 elemet adagoljon a földbe, mert attól nem függ a termés mennyisége. Ezért minden egyes termék kivonja a földből az összes lehetséges ásványt. És ha a 60 helyett csak 3 ásványt pótolunk vissza, akkor a dolog úgy néz ki, mint amikor havonta 3 dollárt teszünk a számlánkra, de 60-at veszünk ki. El tudják képzelni, mi lesz a számlánkkal? Megszűnik.
&Oslash; Elmondom Önöknek, hogy az egészségünk is a katasztrófa szélén van, mert a talajban már nincsenek ásványok, és emiatt mi együtt és külön- külön teljes felelősséget viselünk az egészségünkért, a tudatos kiegészítő ásványpótlásért.
Gyakran megkérdeznek: „ És 1000 évvel ezelőtt mit csináltak az emberek, amikor nem is voltak műtrágyák, pedig sokan éltek hosszú életet. Mit gondolsz az egyiptomiakról, indiaiakról, kínaiakról?”
Ők hatalmas folyók mentén éltek: Nílus, Gangesz, Sárga folyó, amelyek évente megáradtak, és mindent elárasztottak. Találják ki, mi történt ilyenkor? A víz iszapot és hegyi homokot hozott ezermérföldnyi távolságra. És az emberek imádkoztak minden Istenhez, és köszönték az áradást. Mi azért imádkozunk, hogy ne legyen áradás. Pedig az áradás gazdagítja a talajt termékeny iszappal és ásványokkal, ezzel gazdagítja a learatott termést is.
Filipposz király, Nagy Sándor apja feleségül vett egy 12 éves lányt, Kleopátrát, Egyiptom hercegnőjét. A lány egyáltalán nem hasonlított a méregdrága ruhában és sminkben járó Elizabeth Taylorra. Lapos mellű, soványka teremtés volt. Miért vette mégis feleségül a király? Azért, mert Egyiptomban volt a legjobb a gabona. Mindenki tudta ezt, márpedig a makedón hadsereg éppen az egész világot készült meghódítani. Szükség volt a legjobb minőségű élelmiszerre a katonáknak, hogy 20 órás menet után tudjanak 6 órát küzdeni és győzni. Ha kimerült talajon termesztett gabonával táplálkoztak volna, akkor 20 perc után már azt kiabálták volna: „ Édesanyám, vigyél haza.” Filipposz tudta, hogy Egyiptom az a hely, ahonnan a legjobb gabonát lehet szerezni. Az áradások ellátták a talajt kitűnő ásványokkal. Minden, művészetekben és technológiában fejlett kultúra ilyen helyről származik. Az ilyen helyen élő emberek a legjobb szellemi potenciállal rendelkeztek, mert az étrendjük ásványokban gazdag volt.
Most pedig a következőt teszem.
Példának veszek néhány ásványt, hogy elképzelésük legyen, miért annyira fontosak. Csak egypárat említek meg, de az összes ásványra igaz ez. Legelőször tekintsük a legelterjedtebb ásványt, a kalciumot. mindenki ismeri.
*A kalciumhiány* az oka megközelítőleg 147 különböző betegségnek.
Néha a betegségnek emberi neve van. Ilyen például a Bell’s Palsy, amikor az arc egyik fele eltorzul. Ez még nem bénulás, csak az arcideg parézise. A kalcium hiánya okozza.
*Csontritkulás:* ez a betegség a 10. Helyet foglalja el a felnőtt lakosság elhalálozási okainak körében. Ez egy nagyon költséges betegség. A csípőprotézis műtétje 35 000 dollárba kerül, de ha ne adj isten, két protézisre van szükség, akkor 70 000 dollárba. Ha biztosításunk van, akkor szerencsések vagyunk, mert akkor ingyen megcsinálják.


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon nagy szerencsét hoz, ha a munkád során véletlenül kétszer is találkozol ugyanazzal az emberrel. Még szerencsésebb, ha először akkor találkozol vele, amikor elindulsz, másodszor pedig akkor, amikor visszatérsz.


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

Két hal beszélget a tóban:
- Vigyázz! -mondja a nagyobbik- Az ott egy horog. Nehogy bekapd!
- Miért? -kérdezi a kis hal.
- Két okból. -válaszolja a nagy- Az egyik, hogy ha bekapod, akkor kihalásznak, megpucolnak, megsütnek és megesznek.
- Nagyon köszönöm -hálálkodik a kis hal- megmentetted az életemet. És mi a másik ok?
- Az, hogy én akarlak megenni!


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Az ember életét meghosszabbíthatja az, ha egyszer, már idősebb korában visszalátogat a szülőhelyére.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

A virginiai Mrs. Pitch, aki 115 éves korában halt meg, ha emlékeznek, az esés utáni következményekbe halt bele. Amennyire én tudom, az állatoknál nincs csontritkulás. Például, van egy 100 tehénből álló csordája, és idén nem született borjú, amelynek az eladásából fedezni lehetne a költségeket. Pedig ki kell fizetni a takarmányt, az állatorvost, karban kell tartani a farmot és a legelőt, javítani a kerítést stb. Felhívja az állatorvost: „ Mi történt? Nem kellene túladni ezeken a teheneken?” Az állatorvos eljön, megvizsgálja a teheneket, és azt mondja, hogy a tehenekkel nincs semmi baj. Majd megvizsgálja a bikát és kijelenti: „ Itt a probléma, a bikának csontritkulása van, és ilyen csípőízületekkel nehéz a dolga a tehenekkel.” Ahhoz, hogy megelőzzük ezt a betegséget, a borjúnak mindössze napi 10 cent értékű kalciumot kell adni, és sosem lesz csontritkulása. 
A fogágy- és ínygyulladás megelőzése érdekében a fogorvosok szerint javasolt minden étkezés után fogat mosni és fogselymet használni. Állatorvosként állatok százezreivel találkoztam, egerekkel, patkányokkal, nyulakkal, kutyákkal, birkákkal, disznókkal, lovakkal, oroszlánokkal, tigrisekkel és medvékkel. Ők nem szenvednek ínybetegségekben, de nem használtak fogselymet sem. Igaz, a leheletük nem éppen virágillatú, de az ínyeik egészségesek. Annak az oka, hogy az állatoknál nincs fogínysorvadás, ugyanaz: nincs kalciumhiányuk.
Menjünk tovább, vegyük *az ízületgyulladás problémáját*. Emlékeznek, már szóba került a csirkeporc és a zselatin. Az ízületgyulladást 85%-ban az ízület csontvégeinek ritkulása okozza. Létezik közönséges ízületgyulladás ( artrítisz ), oszteoartrítisz, lumbágó, reuma, és mind a csontritkulás következménye.
Tovább, *magas vérnyomás*. Az első, amit javasol az orvos: csökkenteni a sót az étrendünkben. Ezt mindenki tudja, mert nagyon régóta ezt sulykolják belénk. De jussanak eszünkbe a tehenek. Az első, amit a farmer a takarmányba tesz: egy darab só.
Egyetlen farmer sem lesz versenyképes, ha nem ad sót a jószágának. Egyszerűen belehal az állatorvos számláinak látványába, meg fog őrülni. Nekünk pedig azt javasolják, hogy a só nem szükséges, sőt ártalmas, hogy elég az a sómennyiség, ami benne van a kenyérben, a salátában.
Ne higgyék el. Képzeljék el, hogy egy orvos, aki 58 évet él, azt mondja: „ Ne egyenek sót, ne egyenek vajat”, azok pedig, akik 120 évet élnek, a sót is, vajat is fogyasztják.Próbáljanak választani.
Kialakítottam egy 5000 fős kísérleti csoportot, aki magas vérnyomásban szenvedtek, és naponta dupla adag kalciumot adtam nekik. 
Néhány hét múlva abbahagytam a kísérletet, mert az alanyok 65%-ánál rendbejött a vérnyomás, csak a megduplázott kalciumadagtól. Amikor ezek a páciensek megjelentek a kezelőorvosuknál, az orvos felkiáltott: „ Ó! Milyen jó a vérnyomása, mit szedett?” „Kísérleten vettem részt, dupla adag kalciumot kaptam”- válaszolta a páciens. 
A következő probléma *az izomgörcs.* Éjszaka felébred, és nem tudja megmozdítani a lábát. Mindannyian tapasztaltuk ezt. Ez általában *a kalciumhiány jele.*
Következik a *posztmenstruációs szindróma,* lelki- fizikai állapot, amelyet hisztérikoektómiának szoktunk nevezni. A San Diego-i Kaliforniai Egyetemen a napi kalciumadag megduplázását javasolták, és a lelki és fizikai tünetek 85%-a megszűnt. 
Az utolsó probléma, *a derékfájás*. Az amerikaiak 85%-a szenved derékfájásban, attól függetlenül, hogy számítógép előtt ülnek, teherautókat rakodnak, vagy buszt vezetnek. Ez egy nagy amerikai tragédia. Valójában a derékfájás a csigolya csontritkulása, függetlenül attól, hogy van probléma a porckoronggal, vagy nincs. Ha a porckorongnak nincs mibe kapaszkodnia, a csigolya elvékonyodik, elpusztul, különösen, ha még rézhiány is jelen van.
Beszéljünk még a cukorbetegségről. Ezt a problémát mindenki ismeri, az Egyesült Államokban ez a harmadik leghalálosabb betegség. Olyan szövődményekkel, mellékhatásokkal jár együtt, mint a vakság, veseelégtelenség, különböző fokú szív- és érproblémák. Ha cukorbetegsége van, akkor átlagosan kevesebbet fog élni, mint az, akinek nincs.
1957-ben az állatorvosok megtudták, hogy a cukorbetegség megelőzhető és gyógyítható ásványok segítségével. Ez hivatalosan megjelent abban a szaklapban, amely a nemzeti orvostudományi intézményeket képviselte: „ *a cukorbetegség megelőzhető és gyógyítható króm és vanádium segítségével.”*


----------



## johnny101 (2010 Június 20)

A férjet autóbaleset éri. A feleség bemegy hozzá, és boldogan újságolja neki:
- Képzeld, az autónkat két nap alatt ki lehet javítani


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

Ha tizenhárman ülnek le étkezni, akkor balszerencse éri azt, aki utolsóként áll fel az asztaltól.


----------



## ali68 (2010 Június 20)

Csak a vanádium már magában is képes helyettesíteni az inzulint a felnőtt cukorbetegeknél, jelentette ki a Vancouveri Orvosi Egyetem és British Columbiai Egyetem Orvostudományi Intézete. Természetesen nem tudják az inzulin adagolását azonnal megszűntetni. Sokuknak ehhez 4-6 hónapra van szükségük, vagyis ez egy fokozatos folyamat, mialatt állandóan megfelelő mennyiségű krómot és vanádiumot kell szedni. Saját szememmel láttam, milyen jól működik ez páciensek százainál.
Nagyon jó lenne, ha sikerülne nekem meggyőzni Önöket, hogy az ásványokat külön szedni kell, nem érdemes várni, hogy azok élelmiszerrel bejutnak a szervezetünkbe. Különösen nem kell függeni attól, ami be van csomagolva dobozokba, zacskókba, üvegekbe. 
&Oslash; *Háromféle ásványi anyag van, amelyekre külön figyelmet kell fordítanunk.*
Első típus: fém formájú ásványok. Ezeket általában kövekből nyerik ki. Felszívódásuk 8-12%. Ha elérjük a 25-40 éves kort, a felszívódásuk 3-5%-ra csökken.
Nagyon rossz, ha olyasvalamit szedünk, mint a kalcium laktát, ami közönséges fém-ásvány. Tegyük fel, hogy 1000mg-os tablettákban van. Akik naponta 2 tablettát szednek, sokan mondták: „ Doktor úr, én nagyon sok kalciumot szedek. A rádióban hallottam egy adást az izületgyulladásról, és naponta 2000 mg kalciumot szedtem, de az nem volt jó hatással az ízületgyulladásomra, sőt rosszabbul lettem.”
Kérdezem: „ Pontosan milyen kalciumkészítményt szedett?” Válasz: „ Kalcium- laktátot.” Hát itt van a hiba, mert ebből a mennyiségből csak 250 mg a fém-kalcium, a maradék 750 mg pedig laktóz és tejcukor. Ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy ebből csak 10%-ot tudunk hasznosítani, a 250 mg-nak a 10%-a 25 mg. Vagyis ha két tablettát szedünk belőle, akkor az nem 2000 mg kalcium, hanem csak 50 mg. Úgy néz ki, hogy a szükséges kalciummennyiség beviteléhez az ilyen tablettából naponta 90-et kell bevinnünk, minden evéskor 30-at. És ne felejtsük a maradék 59 ásványt.
A 60-as években a mezőgazdaságban elkezdték alkalmazni a „ Cal added” ( kalcium hozzáadásával készült ) ásványokat.
Ezek olyan fém-ásványok, amelyekben a fématom be van burkolva aminosavakkal, proteinekkel és enzimekkel. Ez a forma 40%-ig növeli a felszívódást. Éppen ezért vetette rá magát az ötletre az élelmiszeripar.
A harmadik csoport a kolloid-ásványok.
Ezek rendelkeznek a legnagyobb abszorpciós képességgel, márpedig az abszorpció, a felszívódás érdekel minket elsősorban.
A kolloid- ásványok 98%-ig felszívódnak, ami 2,5-szer több mint a „Cal added” ásványok, és tízszer több mint a fém-ásványok felszívódása. A kolloid-ásványok csak folyadék formában léteznek, és csak nagyon apró részecskékben, 7000-szer kisebbek a vörösvérsejtnél. Minden részecske negatív töltést hordoz, a vékonybél fala pedig pozitívat, elektromágneses mező keletkezik, amely a bélfal felé koncentrálja a fémrészecskéket. Mindez együttvéve 98%-os felszívódást eredményez.
A növények nagyon érdekes szerepet játszanak a kolloid-ásványok keletkezésében. A szöveteikben alakítják a fém-ásványokat kolloid- ásványokká. Amikor elfogyasztjuk a növényeket, az ásványok felgyülemlenek a szervezetünkben, és hasznosítani tudjuk őket.
De mivel a talajunkban nincsenek fém-ásványok, a termés sem tartalmaz elegendő mennyiségű ásványt. Minden hosszú életű ember, aki 120-140 évet élt, sok közös vonással rendelkezik. Mindegyik magashegyi falvakban élt 2500-4000 m magasan a tengerszint fölött. Lakóhelyükön évente kevesebb, mint 5 cm csapadék esik, vagy egyáltalán nem esik. Ezek nagyon száraz régiók. Mit gondolnak, hogy nyerik az ivóvizüket? Hóolvadásból. A víz, amely az örök hó alól folyik, nem annyira tiszta és átlátszó, ha pohárba töltjük, akkor sárgás-fehér vagy kékes-fehér színű. 60-72 ásványt tartalmaz.
A Titikaka- tónál vagy Tibetben az ilyen vizet jégtejnek nevezik, és nem csak isszák, de ami sokkal fontosabb, öntözik a földjeiket is évről évre, nemzedékről nemzedékre már 2,5-5 ezer éve. És náluk nincs cukorbetegség, szívelégtelenség, magas vérnyomás, ízületgyulladás, csontritkulás, rák, szürke hályog, születési rendellenesség, börtön, kábítószer, adók, orvosok, és 120-140 évig is élnek betegség nélkül. Mit gondolnak, fontosak a kolloid-ásványok?
És minden olyan nap, amikor nem vették be az ásványokat, lerövidítették az életüket néhány órával, vagy akár nappal. 
Gondolkozzanak el ezen és legyenek egészségesek!
Sziasztok


----------



## Gaboca88 (2010 Június 20)

A tüsszentésről a következő verset érdemes tudni:​​​_Tüsszents hétfőn:
Veszély les rád.
Tüsszents kedden:
Csókolj meg egy idegent.
Tüsszents szerdán:
Levelet fogsz kapni.
Tüsszents csütörtökön:
Jobbra fordul minden.
Tüsszents pénteken:
Elér a bánat téged.
Tüsszents szombaton:
Utazásra fogsz indulni.

_​_
_


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok!!!!


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

miert kell ez a 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

nem ertem, de ha igy van, hat legyen igy


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

probalok valami okosat irni


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

vagy legalabb vicceset... vagy vicceket


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

vicc


Munkám során gyakran járom az országot és az utazás alatt a forgalomban
haladó autókat figyelem. Számomra érthetetlen, hogy hogyan képesek a
gyártók akár több tízmillióért rásózni szegény vásárlókra olyan Audikat,
BMW-ket, Merciket, amik műszakilag nem mondhatóak a legjobb minőségűnek.

A legdrágább autóknál lehet megfigyelni a következő műszaki hibákat:

* Az irányjelző nagyon hamar tönkremehet ezekben a járgányokban, ritkán
lehet látni, hogy működik, mikor sávot váltanak, kanyarodnak, vagy előznek.
* A gázpedál sem működik túl jól, nem lehet vele finom mozdulatokat
végezni, ez piros lámpánál látható, mikor a legtöbb ilyen autó csikorogva
indul el.
* Valószínűleg ez az oka annak is, hogy mindig túllépik a megengedett
sebességet. Lehet, hogy leesik a gázpedál?
* A fékberendezés se lehet túl jó. A minap is szegény rémült Audi-s úgy
villogott az autópályán az előtte 130-al haladó autónak, hogy húzódjon le,
mert nem tud megállni.
* A szélvédők megint csak silány gyártmányok lehetnek, amilyen sötétek,
biztos nem lehet kilátni belőle, ezért nem veszik észre a stop táblát, a
záróvonalat, a forgalom elől elzárt terület rácsait vagy esetleg a gyalogos
átkelőhelyet.
* Parkolni se lehet velük rendesen, rengetegszer állnak zebrán,
autókijárat előtt, keresztben a járdán vagy a mozgáskorlátozottak széles
parkolóiban.
* Az is érthetetlen számomra, hogy miért spórolták ki belőlük a
hamutartót, hiszen ez még a Trabantokba, Polski Fiatokba is belefért.
E felesleges költségtakarékosság miatt kényszerülnek szegény vezetőik
arra, hogy az ablakon hamuzzanak ki, a csikktől és egyéb hulladéktól is itt
szabaduljanak meg.

Mindezen felül szerintem az utastér ártalmas az egészségre.
Megfigyelhető, hogy a férfiak puffadtak lesznek, kihullik a hajuk, és a
szemük is érzékeny lesz, ezért még télen is napszemüveget hordanak, továbbá
agresszívvá is válnak, folyton kötekedni akarnak. A nők ezzel szemben
alultápláltak lesznek az autó használata miatt, a hajuk elszőkül, az
intelligenciájuk pedig mély szintre esik. Szörnyű lehet ilyen autókkal
közlekedni, és óva intek tőle mindenkit.


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

szuper szekely vicc

Egy budapesti tudós és egy székely öreg utazik a vonaton Brassó felé. Mennek egy ideig, aztán megszólal a tudós:
- Figyeljen ide! Barkobázzunk! De mivel én sokkal okosabb vagyok, ezért ha én nem tudok válaszolni,adok ezer forintot, de ha maga nem tud válaszolni, akkor magának csak száz forintot kell adnia.
A székely belemegy a játékba.
Tudós:
- Afrikai rovar, nagy kék páncélja van.
Székely:
- Nem tudom, itt a százas. Most én jövök. Vízben él, hat lába van, a parton sántít és moty-moty!
Tudós:
- Nem tudom. Itt az ezres. Mi a válasz?
Székely:
- Nem tudom, itt a százas.


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Tökéletes feleség szavai a férjéhez:*

"Teszed le rögtön azt a porszívót! Romba döntöd az illúzióimat. Ilyet
csak homokosok tesznek, ráadásul megmelegszik a söröd, amit most
töltöttem ki...."

"Inkább turkálok valamit a sarki bálásnál, mert utánaszámoltam, ennek a
szoknyának az árából pont két rekesz sört vehetek neked."

"Imádom, ahogy szellentesz mikor mellém bújsz, mert érzem, hogy
mellettem igazán tudsz lazítani egy feszültségekkel teli, nehéz nap után."

"Frappáns ötlet volt drágám, hogy a koszos zoknidat az asztalon tárolod.
Így mindig szem előtt van, és biztosan nem felejtem el kimosni."

"Milyen kedves Tőled, hogy felhajtva hagyod a WC ülőket, így megspórolsz
nekem egy mozdulatot, amikor ki akarom sikálni."

"Milyen figyelmes Tőled, hogy nem emlékeztetsz állandóan a koromra!
Bezzeg a bunkó kolegáim egy rakás virágot adtak szülinapomra. Alig
bírtam hazacipelni. Nincs is ennyi vázánk. Meg jó, hogy minden este
legurítasz egy pár sört, így az üres üvegeket vázának használhatom."

"Már megint színjózan vagy, hányszor mondjam még, hogy sokkal aranyosabb
vagy egy kis szalonspiccel? Sipirc a kocsmába, és 4 féldeci előtt haza
ne gyere nekem,mert nem foglak beengedni."

"Légy szíves hangosítsd fel a tevét, hogy a konyhában is halljam a meccset!"

"Már megint frissen borotválkozva bújsz hozzam? Hányszor mondjam még,
hogy nincs férfiasabb a két napos borostánál?"

"Kérlek, meséld el újra, hogy fogtad el tegnap a Lajos foxiját azzal a
zseniális trükkel!"

"Mindenképp tudd meg kérlek, hogy mit rakott édesanyád a borsos
tokányba, amitől olyan finom lett, mert legközelebb nem akarom ezzel az
anyámtól eltanult amatőr kotyvasztással terhelni a gyomrodat."

"Nagyon rendes tőled az a törődés, ahogy olykor az egész éjszakát
rászánod arra, hogy a Vén Diófában szegény Jenő lelkét ápold, hisz mióta
otthagyta a neje, valóban senkije sincsen, akitől egy jó szóra
számíthatna. Ha úgy látod, hogy rosszul esik neki, hogy te már hajnali
háromkor hazajössz, inkább maradj még vele, ne maradjon tüske
szerencsétlenben!"

"Persze, sétáljunk vissza, magam is szívesen körbejárnám még néhányszor
azt a gyönyörű Porschét!"

"Most menj lángosért! Ott áll a büfé előtt az a tangás lány, akit a
parton mutattam neked. Most megnézheted közelebbről."

"Úgy szeretem nézni az arcodon azt a feszült figyelmet, amint a
számítógépeden játszol."


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

1. kérdés:

Ha ismernél egy nőt, akinek szifilisze van és éppen terhes, már van 8
gyermeke, akik közül 3 süket, 2 vak és egy szellemileg visszamaradott,
ajánlanád-e neki egy újabb gyermek megszülését vagy inkább az
abortuszt javasolnád?


2. kérdés:

Itt az idő, hogy megválasszák az Egyesült Világunió új vezetőjét és a
te szavazatod számít a döntésben. Az alábbiakban olvashatsz néhány
tényt a vezető-jelöltekről:

A-jelölt:

Tisztességtelen politikusok veszik körül, és asztrológussal
konzultál döntései előtt. Két szeretője van. Láncdohányos és napi 8-10
martinit megiszik.

B-jelölt:

Hivatalából kétszer elbocsátották, délig alszik, az egyetem
alatt ópiumot használt és minden este megiszik legalább egy üveg whisky-t.


C-jelölt:

Kitüntetett háborús hős. Vegetáriánus, nem dohányzik. Nem
iszik, bár néha elfogyaszt egy-egy sört. Hűséges típus, soha nem volt
házasságon kívüli kapcsolata.

Melyik jelöltre esne a választásod?














A-jelölt: Franklin D. Roosevelt

B-jelölt: Winston Churchill

C-jelölt: Adolf Hitler


És mellesleg ha az abortusz kérdésre igennel válaszoltál, akkor épp
most ölted meg Ludwig van Beethovent...


Ne feledd:

Amatőrök építették Noé bárkáját és profik a Titanicot, szóval van remény...


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Székely törvények
- A nő nem ember.
- A sör nem alkohol.
- A medve nem játék.*




*Mi az, fehér, és megzavar evés közben?
- ???
- Lavina...*


*Hogy hívjak a kígyópásztort??? Anakondás*

*Szőke nő hűtőgépet vesz, az eladó győzködi:
- Hölgyem, ez kiváló minőség, AA osztály és az ajtó is megfordítható...
Mire a nő:
- És miért jó nekem, ha kívül van a tojástartó?*

*Szőke nő: - Pincér, mennyibe kerül a sör?
Pincér: - A pohár 220, a korsó 330.
Szőke nő: - Aha, értem. És a sör?*


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*A vonaton utazik egy kisasszony, vele szemben pedig ül egy parasztbácsi.
A kisasszony észreveszi hogy a lábaszárán mászik egy bolha,lehajol hogy elkapja de közben egy nagyot fingik.
Erre megszólal a parasztbácsi: *
*- Úgy-úgy kedves, ha nem tudja megfogni lője le!*

*Én úgy vagyok a hányással, mint Ady a versírással. Egyre könnyebben megy és egyre mélyebbről jön.*

*A férj (enyhén részegen) hajnalban ér haza, a felesége már várja.
- Hol voltál ilyen sokáig??
- Okos asszony nem kérdez ilyet a férjétől.
- Okos férfi mindent elmond a feleségének!
- Okos férfinak nincs is felesége...*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

*proba1*

1


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*A politika olyan mint az ablakpucolás. Hamar rájössz, hogy a mocsok a másik oldalon van...*

*Fazon telepíti a Windows-t. A gép kiírja:
**"Kérem, tegye be a harmadik lemezt!"
Mire a fazon:
-Anyádat, már a második is alig fért be*

*- Móricka, mondj egy téli gyümölcsöt!
- Síparadicsom.*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

* Olyan randa vagyok, hogy a pszichiáternél mindig hason kell feküdnöm* 
*Két szőke beszélget:
- Terhességi tesztet csináltam.
- Nehezek voltak a kérdések????*

*Néni kérem, le tetszik ülni?
- Igen kisfiam - mondja hálásan a néni.
- És mégis hová?*

*Vajon miért karikás az ördög szeme?
- Mert az ördög sohasem alszik.*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Két szőke nő beszélget a Hősök terén az egyik vezér szobra előtt :
- Milyen jó pasi! És oda is van írva, hogy 975-1023. Csak nem írták ki,
hogy Pannon, Vodafone vagy T-Mobil!*

*Megszólítják az öreg székelyt a vásárban:
- Magáé ez a borjú?
- Nem - feleli. - A tehenemé.*

*Tudod-e hogy hívják a székely energia italt?
- Kútbul.*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Édesapám! Jöjjön gyorsan, mert édesanyám leesett a létra tetejéről. Mit csináljak?
- Töltött káposztát fiam, mert azt szeretem.*


*A bölcsek szerint egy feleség ösvény az élet rengetegében. - meditál Kovács.
- Még hogy ösvény?! Csapás!*

*Hogyan tudhatod meg, ha el van hízva a feleséged?
Ha reggel munkába menet a fenekére csapsz és akkor is rezeg, amikor hazaér.*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*A férj éppen boxmeccset néz a TV-ben, miközben a felesége mellette kötöget.
Egyszer csak felkiált a férj:
- Ezt nem hiszem el! Még egy perc sem telt el, és máris vége!
Mire a felesége:
- Aha, tudom, mit érzel...*

*Miért van az elefántnak hátul a farka?
-?????? -Hogy ne lógjon a szemébe*

*- Miért nyúl a nyúl?
- ???
- Káposztáért!*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Két horgász ül a Tisza partján, és elmélyülten vizslatja a vizet. Egyszer csak arra megy egy halottas menet, mire az egyik horgász feláll, leveszi a kalapját, merengőn maga elé bámul egy percig, majd visszaül a botja mellé.
A másik ránéz:
-Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen együtt érző vagy!
-Hát tudod, azért mégis harminc évig a feleségem volt.*

*Mi a kommunista mese vége? - Aki nem hiszi el annak utána járnak*
*
*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*- Uram, az ön idegei tönkrementek.
- Tudom, doktor úr, a horgászás miatt.
- Hogyan? A horgászás nyugtatja az idegeket.
- Persze, engedéllyel...*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*- Apu, veszel nekem egy hightech, 3G-s, usb-s, bluetooth-os, 12 megás hard disc-kel és integrált fotókamerával felszerelt mobiltelefont, amivel mp3-at, pdf-et és java utilities-t lehet letölteni?
- Édes fiam, nem tudnál te is csak drogozni, mint mindenki más?*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

b


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*A farmer felesége elmegy az ügyvédhez:
- Ügyvéd úr, szeretnék elválni, mert a férjem állandóan mindenféle szexuális aberrációra késztet. Tegnap is a csirkéket nézegettem, amikor mögém lépett, és hátulról magáévá tett.
- De Mrs. Smith, 5 éve ismerem Önöket, eddig úgy tudtam, hogy nem is tartanak otthon csirkéket!
- Nem is otthon volt, hanem a hentesnél!*

*A cigányasszony telefonál a börtönben ülő férjének:
- Hát, drága egyetlen uram, hát micsuda jót fogok én csélekedni...örökbé fogádom á té testvéröcséd fiát, kéttő hónap múlvá szülöm meg!*


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

c


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Sétálunk, sétálunk egy kocsmába becsücsülünk, fröccs*

*Ne igyál, amikor vezetsz! Még nekimész valaminek és kilöttyen a pia!*

*A rendőr egyik kezéből a másikba pergeti a homokot és így morfondírozik:
- A fene vinné el! Sehogy sem bírom megérteni, hogy is működik a kvarcóra!*

*A rendőr megnősül. Eljön a nászéjszaka, és a férj bevonul a fürdőszobába. A feleség csak várja, de nem akar jönni. Benéz az asszony a fürdőszobába. Férje ott áll a tükör előtt, egyik kezében a pisztolya, amit ráfog a saját szerszámára és azt ismételgeti:
- Állj vagy lövök!*


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

Nah megvan már több mint 20 hsz és több mint 2 napos regi... májusban regiztem és még mindig nem tok letöltteni. PLS HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

d


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

*Az apa mérgesen mondja a lányának:
- Annyira gyűlölöm az új udvarlódat, hogy kedvem lenne az anyósának lenni!*

*Mit mondott az orvos, mama?
- Azt mondta, hogy jót tenne a testmozgás, méghozzá magaslati levegőn.
- Nagyszerű! Úgyis régen volt már kitakarítva a padlás.*

*Golfozás közben, egy elrontott ütés után a játékos ledobja az ütőjét a földre, és kifakad:
- A francba, ha nem lennék nős, már régen abbahagytam volna ezt a hülye játékot....*

*Kovácsné összetört autóval jön haza. A férje megdöbbenve kérdezi:
- Mi történt?
- Nekem jött egy biciklis!
- Na jó, de hányszor?*

*Gyerekkoromban az volt a vágyam, hogy ha megnövök, komédiás leszek. Ezen mindenki csak nevetett.*

*- Kik a legoptimistábbak?
- A zsidók, mert még azt sem tudják mekkora lesz, de már levágnak egy darabot a végéből.*

*Szerintem azok a férfiak, akiknek ki van lyukasztva a fülük, alkalmasabbak a házasságra. Ismerik a fájdalmat és vettek már ékszert....*

*Szóval, a számítógépek? Azt hallottam, hogy alapvetően mindent nullák és egyesek formájában ábrázolnak. Azt nem tudom, hogy ezekből hogy lesznek meztelen nők a képernyőn, de az Isten áldjon meg érte benneteket emberek.*

*Ne örülj nagyon az adócsökkentésnek. Ez olyan, mintha egy rabló pénzt adna vissza neked taxira.*

*Idegenvezetés: 'és ha a hölgyek egy pillanatra abbahagynák a csevegést, hallani lehetne a Niagara vízesés fülsiketítő robaját'.*

*Az élet folyamatos harc. Délelőtt az éhséggel, délután az álmossággal, este az itallal.*

*Az a legszebb a kopaszságban, hogy az ember hallja a hópelyheket.*

*A valóság olyan illúzió, amelyet az alkohol tartósmegvonása idéz elő.*

*Étteremben az egyik vendég véletlenül elfingja magát. Hogy leplezze,
> elkezdi tologatni a széket.
> Erre az egyik szomszédja megjegyzi:
> - Ugye milyen más hangja van ?*

*
*


----------



## Syddy (2010 Június 20)

Bementem a hivatalba, hogy szociális segélyt szerezzek a kutyámnak.
A hölgy az ablaknál azt mondta, hogy ez lehetetlen, kutyák nem kaphatnak szociális segélyt.
Megmagyaráztam neki, hogy a kutyám fekete, munkanélküli, lusta és nem beszél magyarul.
Többször volt figyelmeztetve szexuális molesztálásért és egy csomó kölyke van szerte a faluban.
Ráadásul nem fizet adót, a parkba piszkít, idegen embereket molesztál, koldul, ételt lop, és halvány elképzelése sincs arról, ki az apja...

Hétfőn megyek a pénzért...


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

e


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

f


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

g


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

h


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

i


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

j


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

k


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

*köszönet az uw neub mp3-ért*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köszi


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

l


----------



## mickeycutter (2010 Június 20)

ly


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

x


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

d


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

lka


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

miért idegeskedsz? nem egy nap az élet


zoolchee írta:


> jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

hülye szmájli


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

miért idegeskedsz? nem egy nap az élet Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *zoolchee* 

 
_jó lenne már letölteni:smile:_


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-0-


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

mennyi 20?


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

19?


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

most 19?


----------



## vampirok_reme (2010 Június 20)

omg megvan a 20 hsz és legalább 20 nap regi mégsem vagyok aktív tag és nem tok letölteni. MIÉRT???


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

??????


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## zoolchee (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## black horse (2010 Június 20)

20+1= 21


----------



## maki71 (2010 Június 20)

22


----------



## jacu (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## alaurent (2010 Június 20)

*nocsak*

akkor ez mire jó


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Édes apám szeretné, nagyon az új naprát.


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

ismeritek?


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

multkor hallottam vmelyik


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

Regeltem ide, mert imádom olvasni, és írni még jobban


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

multkor hallottam vmelyik számukat


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

Ha szeretitek a misztikus-romantikus, vagy csak simán romantikus történeteket...


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

a petőfin


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

...feltétlenül nézzetek be valamelyik blogomba...


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

gyors kaja, aztán mehetek melózni


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

No akkor ez így mire jó?


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

leérett a cseresznye (is.)


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

1+1 ?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

arra, hogy tudjunk tölteni. Fel is.


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

...a hamarosan megjelenő könyvem honlapja: http://benina.vndv.com/


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Vazze !!!!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

3?


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

Mindenkit szeretettel várok


----------



## pannika4 (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

A mindenit ....


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

nekem is számolnom kéne


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Kösz! Nem értem, hogy ez a 20 levél szabály mire jó. Evvel tele megy a rendszer szeméttel.


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Hol?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

talán 7.


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

A honlapon, ha a Domus fülecskére kattintasz, ott vannak felsorolva a blogcímeim ...


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Nem értem, hogy ez a 20 levél szabály mire jó. Evvel tele megy a rendszer szeméttel.


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Szerinted is?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

nincsenek


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Holnap?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

addig is be vagy lépve.


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Tele megy evvel megy a rendszer szeméttel.


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Torkos borz...


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Akkor meg minek?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

*izéke*

10!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

én sem értem, de ez van.


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Remélem !!!


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

A rendszer tele megy szeméttel evvel a 20 üzenettel.


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

A 20 hszes szabályt én sem értem, de próbálom normálisan teljesíteni


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Haladtok?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

bepötyögünk 20 akármit aztán jóidő.


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Most csak vakon szemetelek. Bocs!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Én igyekszem.....


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Mikor is?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

fixáció


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

a könyvem címe: A Boszorka Fénye


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Hátaztán?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

*ő*

csigaháj


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Vakegér


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

magyarisztán


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

Egy 18 éves boszorkány és egy 23éves féldémon fiú szerelméről szól...


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Nomegaztán...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

humbukda


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

a lány neve: Claire...


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Biztos nagfyon érdekes


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

És a ficsúré?


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

a fiúé: Kellan...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Az árvíz károsultjainak megsegítésére működik a 1752-es számon hívható


----------



## freelancerx2 (2010 Június 20)

Hajrá !!!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

ctrl+v, ctrl+c


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

a gonosz benne a Zsoldos, aki végig megpróbál végezni velük...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

google a barátunk


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

számol, számol


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

a könyvemet a Könyvmolyképző kiadó fogja kiadni


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

esik


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

mindjárt


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

az oldal már nem akarja, h írjak többet komit...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

*p*

talán


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

akadozik...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Az Elektronikus Árverési Felület (EÁF) olyan virtuális árverési csarnok, ahol az APEH végrehajtási eljárásai során lefoglalt és az APEH birtokában lévő ingóságok és ingatlanok értékesítése történik. Az árverésen résztvevők - ideértve annak nyertesét is - az árverés befejezéséig anonim módon árvereznek.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

már nem tudom, hánynál tartok...


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Két, egymás mellett álló gépkocsiba rejtett pokolgépek legkevesebb tizennégy ember életét oltották ki vasárnap Bagdad központjában - közölte a rendőrség és az iraki belügyminisztérium


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Az olasz válogatott sajtótájékoztatóján a középső védő - ha burkoltan is -, üzent a csapattársaknak: a vb-címvédő eddig inkább a támadó szekcióban tűnik ötlettelennek.


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Én csak egy éneket akarok letölteni. Anyám kisgyerek koromban gyakran elénekelte nekem a "Lovat akartam gyermek koromban" kezdetű dalt. A dal arról szól hogy először mézeskalács lovat, majd hintalovat, kaptt, s amikor már felnőtt lett a srác megjött a négy fekete ló. A srác anyját vitte a temetőbe. "Anyám én nem ilyen lovat akartam!"
Nos anyukám már erősen készül az utolsó útjára, és elhatároztam, hogy, ha megtalálom ezt a dalt MP3-ban, akkor lejátszuk a temetésén. 
A google-ban ez a site jött ki és meg is találtam a letölthető verziót. Arra gyúrok, hogy letölthessem. 
P.Péter


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

asd


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

És fölöslegesen csinálom, hiszen két napnak el kell telnie míg letölthetek


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

ma


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Vakon szemetelek. Bocs!


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

na?


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

most látom, ez a 19.üzim


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

*op*

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

nos?


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

Búcsúzom tőletek egy élmény volt itt lenni  Kértek néhány sort a könyvemből?


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Bocs! Most csak vakon szemetelek.


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

*áő*

nekem csak a napra kéne


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

Balázs<3


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

haha


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

jöhetne már


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Bocs! Csak szemetelek vakon.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

ááh


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

uncsi


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Nemsokára meglesz.


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

ebédre talán


----------



## beninah (2010 Június 20)

_"A bibliai csapások sűrítménye vagyok. Az ördöggel a sarkamban döbbenek rá, hogy én magam vagyok a megtestesült gonoszság. A könnyeim gyilkosan maró savak. Szeretteim tartják sáros glóriámat, miközben én szíven döföm őket. Jobb lenne, ha egyszerűen nem léteznék"

Látogassatok el hozzám: http://benina.vndv.com/
_


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Meglesz nemsokára.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

Azokért a pillanatokért élj amiket nem tudsz szavakba önteni <33


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Bocs! szemetelek.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

(l)


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Már csak három.


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

Hozzávalók: 50 dkg csirkemáj 10 dkg füstölt szalonna 2 fej vöröshagyma 2 gerezd fokhagyma 1 szelet lilahagyma 1 db hegyes erős paprika 1 db lecsópaprika 1 db paradicsom 2 db nagy chilipaprika őölt erős pirospaprika bors majoranna kakukkfű ételízesítő só petrezselyem olívaolaj 1 dl vörösbor az ételhez 2 dl vörösbor a szakácsnak (főzés közben)


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Már 2 csak.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

ááá


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Úgy tűnik, kész van a húsz. Megyek letölteni.


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

de sokvan még :S


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

jupíjé


----------



## gnyilas (2010 Június 20)

múkodik


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

még 11


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

No már itt is?


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

jaaap


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

unalmaaas


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Én csak egy éneket akarok letölteni. Anyám kisgyerek koromban gyakran elénekelte nekem a "Lovat akartam gyermek koromban" kezdetű dalt. A dal arról szól hogy először mézeskalács lovat, majd hintalovat, kaptt, s amikor már felnőtt lett a srác megjött a négy fekete ló. A srác anyját vitte a temetőbe. "Anyám én nem ilyen lovat akartam!"
Nos anyukám már erősen készül az utolsó útjára, és elhatároztam, hogy, ha megtalálom ezt a dalt MP3-ban, akkor lejátsszuk a temetésén. 
A google-ban ez a site jött ki és meg is találtam a letölthető verziót. Arra gyúrok, hogy letölthessem. 
P.Péter


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

még 8


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

még 7


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

ajjajjj


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

Szeretlek Balázs <3


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

ehh


----------



## Petya57 (2010 Június 20)

Aszthiszem feladom. Nem sikerül hozzáférnek az Anyám én nem ilyen lovat akartam c. dalhoz. 
P.Péter


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

már nem kell sok


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

esiiiik=(


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

ohhyeee


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)




----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)




----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

?


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Még 17 hozzászólás... :/


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Nemcsak letölteni szeretnék, de tényleg itt minden téma megtalálható!


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Te jó ég, 2007-ben regeltem?


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Itt tényleg mindenki a 20 hozzászólást gyűjti?


----------



## höncii (2010 Június 20)

áááá


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Szia NOy!


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

kalmanadri írta:


> Nemcsak letölteni szeretnék, de tényleg itt minden téma megtalálható!



Én viszont kivagyok élezve az MTV VB himnuszra. Sehol nem találtam meg rendes verzióban, itt viszont megvan.


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Mókás ez a fórum...


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Mire jó a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Hát így, hogy még "tippet" és lehetőséget is adnak a kijátszására, fogalmam sincs... :/


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Ahányszor a google-ban kerestem valami minőségi cuccot, mindig ezt az oldalt adta be...


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

De mindjárt kezdődik a VB, úgyhogy jó lesz ha sietek.


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Jézusom még 15?


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Honnan vagy Noy?


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

A VB? Szerintem javában tart!


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

aábccsddzdzseéfggyhiíjklmn...


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezisegy


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Jaj, az ly-t kihagytam!


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Szüretelünk


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

áááááááááááááá


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

mármint a meccs. Szlovákok játszanak a nem tudom kivel.  De a szlovákokra fogadtam... Komárom Esztergom megye. Esztergom.


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

bbbbbbbbb


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

még 10.... :/


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

asdf jklé


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

és itt van még ez a korlátozó 20 mp is.  oh rettenet


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)




----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Én Szombathely


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

ccccccccc


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Apám! Nekem annyi cipőm van!


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

eziskettő


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

"Vannak arcok, akiket olyan könnyű felhúzni, hogy nem is éri meg igazán a fáradságot."
Charlie Huston


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezishárom


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

"Bátorság az, ha rajtad kívül senki más nem tudja, hogy félsz."
Dexter c. film


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

"Mi az: megismerni? Azt jelenti-e, hogy az a másik kiszámíthatóvá válik, előkerülnek rigolyái, zavaró szokásai, lefoszlik róla a varázs? S ha igen, akkor azt jelenti-e a megismerés, hogy ezután is, ennek ellenére is ragaszkodik hozzá?"
Vavyan Fable


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Most egyik sincs rajtam..


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

"Ha látjuk és tudjuk a legrosszabbat is, ez azt jelenti, hogy a rémület kezéből kiragadtuk ütőkártyáját."
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

kalmanadri írta:


> Apám! Nekem annyi cipőm van!



mennyi, az annyi, ha szabad tudni?


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Ezek az idézetek honnan? Fejből?


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Ezazzzz...


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezisnégy


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

citatum.hu <---imádom


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Cipő? Meg sem tudom számlálni!!!
De a húsz hozzászólás már meg is van!


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezisöt


----------



## kalmanadri (2010 Június 20)

Éljen a letöltés!!


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni. ez vajon miért van? :S


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezishat


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

Próbáltad frissíteni az oldalt? cookie-k törlése, stb?


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezishét


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezisnyolc


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

penac írta:


> Próbáltad frissíteni az oldalt? cookie-k törlése, stb?



A frissítés megvolt, a törlés nem...


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Semmi...ez a rendszer nem szeret engem.


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

eziskilenc


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

Akkor próbálj egyszer kilépni, majd vissza, lehet csak beakadt valami... vagy esetleg nézd meg hogy mittudomén felugró ablakok engedéylezve vannak-e meg javascript, meg hasonlók


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezistíz


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezistizenegy


----------



## noy (2010 Június 20)

Feltöltöttem én is egy zenét és most már enged letölteni. Azért köszönöm Penac a tippeket!


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

örülök, hogy sikerrel jártál


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

örülök hogy itt lehetek!
Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezistizenkettő


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

Szia, viszont kívánom


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

ezt biztos hogy így is lehet?


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

20 üzenet ez nagyon érdekes\\m/


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

ezistizenhárom


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)

Nem vészes, nem kell aggódni


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

jó, ezmost a 6. Nagyon vicces!


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

a 8. kicsit nehezen ment át


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

mi a fene


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

9, kis Ferenc,


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

pirapp


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

10, tiszta víz...
nem vártam 20 másodpercet


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

20 másodperc


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

hanem tiszta vidd vissza...(11)


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)




----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

ott a csacsi megissza (12)
tényleg tiszta gyógyós lettem, mire sikerült ide bejutnom...


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)




----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

főztem az ebédet, és közben azon agyaltam, hogy hogy fogok ide bejutni


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

:d


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

De Melitta segített... vannak még rendes emberek (14)


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



Ezzel így vagyok én is.


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

slotty


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

Bocsánat, ha untatlak slotty, de muszály 20x hozzászólnom. (15)


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

gyogyós írta:


> főztem az ebédet, és közben azon agyaltam, hogy hogy fogok ide bejutni



Ma nekem főznek.


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

duftpunk


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

egyébként meg szeretek beszélni (16)


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

gyogyós írta:


> Bocsánat, ha untatlak slotty, de muszály 20x hozzászólnom. (15)



Nekem is, kell az a huszas.


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

aero


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

tizenöt


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Ez is egy értelmetlen, de szükséges hsz.


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

Azt én is nagyon szeretem. Inkább azzal van gondom, hogy kitaláljam, mi legyen a kaja.(17)


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

mégtöbb


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

lorem ipsum


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

18, azaz tizennyolc


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

:111:


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)




----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

gyogyós írta:


> Azt én is nagyon szeretem. Inkább azzal van gondom, hogy kitaláljam, mi legyen a kaja.(17)



Finom legyen


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

19,


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

:butt:


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

gyogyós írta:


> 18, azaz tizennyolc



Te már 18-nál jársz?


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

:--:


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Sima 8-as


----------



## gyogyós (2010 Június 20)

nagggggyon naggggyon jó lett (20) 
puszi mindenkinek, én készen vagyok. Jó töltögetést!
örültem, hogy beszélhettünk!


----------



## slotty (2010 Június 20)

ennyi talán elég:444:


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Ez egy kilences hsz.
Miért kell még 20 mp-et is várni?


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

gyogyós írta:


> nagggggyon naggggyon jó lett (20)
> puszi mindenkinek, én készen vagyok. Jó töltögetést!
> örültem, hogy beszélhettünk!



Gratula!


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

slotty írta:


> ennyi talán elég:444:



Gratulálok!


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

slotty írta:


> :--:


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Ez itt a 13.


----------



## penac (2010 Június 20)




----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

UPC reklám fut az oldalon.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

penac írta:


>



 neked már megvan.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Xvi.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Most jön a 17.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Letelt az újabb 20 mp.
Ez itt a 18-as.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Várok megint 20-at, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Ha megint várok huszat, akkor már húsznál járok.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Egy biztonsági 21-es!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Örülök ennek a lehetőségnek. 1.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Már néztem eddig is hova írhatnék, csak nehéz volt bekapcsolódni. 2.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Már megvan a 20 hsz és a regisztrációm is régebbi mint 2 nap
de nem enged letölteni a rendszer!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Én csúnya dolgokat biztos nem fogok írni.  3.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Legfejlebb sok-sok köszönömet. 4.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Tényleg rengeteg jó dolog van itt! 5.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Most meg szakad az eső. 6.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

jodinak írta:


> Legfejlebb sok-sok köszönömet. 4.



Nyomj nekem is egy köszit, hátha az segít rajtam.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Be is hoztam gyorsan a száradó ruhákat. 7.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

24


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Viewsonic nyomtam! 8.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Köszi!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Jó lett így? 9.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Ha jó lett nekem is nyomnál? 10.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Na a felén túl vagyok. 11


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Már hónapok óta regisztráltam csak tényleg nem tudtam, hogy szedjem össze ezt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Még 8. vagy 7?


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Sajnos nem enged letölteni!!

Még mindig ezt az üzenetet kapom:

viewsonic, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Még egy.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Álmosító idő van.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

20 feletti hsz. majdnem 2 éves reg. és semmi.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Lehet inkább aludnom kéne.


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Majd visszanézek máskor.
Kár, pedig jó lett volna.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Vagy mosogatni.


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

view, majd később néz vissza!


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Brühahaha


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy nekem sikerül-e?


----------



## viewsonic (2010 Június 20)

Jodinak - remélem neked sikerül.
Szia!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Utolsó! Ne sírj!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Köszi! Szia!


----------



## jodinak (2010 Június 20)

Még nekem sem sikerül. Azért nem sírok.


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

kkédlnlg ds


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

.lkdfnsof


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

lgkáydfpog


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

kdl.-slndé orh


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztr*

24583ö


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

.ldgésdo


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

jélsdifjő


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

éfkgjdpgj:33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

lfkghsdogi :-?


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

pigj n


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

ofhap b


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*reg*

éflgkae


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

lksdjfh wbv


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

oirufh boar8tő


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

kiss


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

éodfjgn :sad:


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

lksdufhbvgwe


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

lkbfvowe


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

ioeurb


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

pgzuok


----------



## farkinc (2010 Június 20)

*regisztrálok*

hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!:!:


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

hihihihihihihimnem nőnem
férfi a nőben, nő a férfiban érzi jól magát


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

hohohormon háháháztartás beli alkalmazott tudomány...nahahát


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

fénylő gyűrűbén élsz


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

bezárul mögötted védve vagy


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

jötöttödet várta minden itt rég


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

tiéd e táj régóta már


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

^^


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

ftgrhnjukoé


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

tgnmjzh


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

fénylő gyűrűben jártál


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

-


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

Sziklákba kapaszkodsz


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

jklpéizui7o


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

.....


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

hosszú a körmöd


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)




----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

lenézel elönt a tériszony


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

thimmmmy libüláá


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

Páááááááá


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

gyáááááááááááááááá


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

2. hozzászolás


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

éhesvagyok


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

és a 3.


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

11 xd


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

akkor egyél valamit


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

bocsi,muszáj


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

inkább az időtől


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

erterter


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

lálálálálálá


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

5. remélem ezekből a hozzászolásokból sokathasznosat fognak tanulni a kanadai magyarok


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*1*

1


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

6. lassu vagyok


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

7. Lálálálálá


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*2*

2


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

1233


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

8.


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*4*

4


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

9. ki miért gyűjti a 20 hozzászolást?


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

6633


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

10.


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

iszonyod mégis


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

zsóóóóóóóó


----------



## rékuuu (2010 Június 20)

20 ^^


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*5*

5


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

11. Túl a felén


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

inkább csak abba


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

12.


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

444444


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

13. Asszemén nem fogok tudni megállni 20nál


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

ne kapaszkodj nagyon


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

14.


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

dd


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

15.


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

nincsenek percek tán,


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

mééég


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

16.


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

számolom őket


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

17. A kanadani magyarok biztos örülnek ezeknek a hozzászólásoknak. - hasznosak mind


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

oh


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*6*

6


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

szájjlensz ájj kiill juu!


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

az idő mögött semmi nem mozog egyszerre zajlik ott múlt és jövő


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

jj


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

ilyenkor már nem lehet feladni


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

az idő mögött nincs idő


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

háhá 20: Rajtcélgyözelem


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

----------


----------



## copy1988 (2010 Június 20)

most már csak 2 napot kell várnom


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

fénylő gyűrűben élsz bezárult mögötted védve vagy jöttödet várta minden itt rég tiéd e táj régóta már fénylő gyűrűben jártál


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

méég 6


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

ilyen magasan már minek repülni itt már csak lebegni érdemes 
megformáz téged is vákuum semmi más nem lényeges


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## tiko_1 (2010 Június 20)

vége! Szöveg: Müller Péter - Sziámi


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

végee sziasztok


----------



## zsófeka (2010 Június 20)

-----------


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

Köszi!


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

abc


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

123


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Ági


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

456


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Boglárka


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Csilla


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Ket programozo beszelget:
-Esiks az eso-mondja az egyik.
-Hol, kuldj linket-mondja a masik (lehet, hogy csak programozok ertik meg)


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

789


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

135


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Csilla.


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

153


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

aha


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Edit


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

12345


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

igenam


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

12345678910


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

miertisne


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

126456789101112131415


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Emőke


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

de ha megis


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

az excentrikus mozgás hipertrófiája másfélszeres


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Az erdõben is eljött a rendszerváltás. A kisnyuszi morfondírozik, hogy hogyan nevezze ezentúl a rókát.
- Mondjam azt, hogy róka elvtárs? .... nem azt már nem lehet. 
- Mondjam azt, hogy róka úr? .... az meg olyan hülyén hangzik. 
- Azt hiszem, hogy egyszerûen lerókázom.


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Hogy hívják a sültnyulat?
- Tepsifüles.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

ja nem 1.4999999999999 és a 9 ismétlődik


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

asdfghjkléáűqaíwsyedxrfctgvzhbujnikmol,pé.őá-úű


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

mar majdnem


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

0123456789


----------



## terrybaba (2010 Június 20)

haha ez jo, a lerokazom


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

A nyuszika megy az erdõben, találkozik az öszvérrel:
- Én vagyok a nyuszi. Hát te ki vagy ?
- Én vagyok az öszvér. 
- Az meg mi ?
- Apám ló volt, anyám szamár.
Megy tovább a nyuszika, találkozik a farkaskutyával: 
- Én vagyok a nyuszi. Hát te ki vagy? 
- Én vagyok a farkaskutya. 
- Az meg mi?
- Apám farkas volt, anyám kutya.
Megint megy tovább a nyuszika, zümmögést hall a feje felett:
- Én vagyok a nyuszi, hát te ki vagy?
- Én vagyok a lódarázs. A nyuszi eltöpreng, majd megszólal:
- Na, menj a fenébe!


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

9876543210


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Nyuszika, te szereted a sárgarépát? - kérdi a róka.
- Igen, imádom!
- Na, akkor, hogy a kedvedben járjak, sok sárgarépat teszek a vadasba, amit belõled csinálok!


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Éva


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Megy a nyuszika és a medve az erdõben, a nyuszika egy tóhoz ért, a róka meg egy kicsit a villanyszereléshez.


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

A páciens elpanaszolja az orvosnak, hogy minden éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. A doki megvizsgálja, majd közli:
- Uram, önnek túl kicsi az arcbőre. Ha becsukja a szemét, kinyílik a szája.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

a pocok a legügyesebb állat: teli pofazacskóval tud úgy repülni hogy közben egy sast egyen súlyoz a hátán


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Nyuszika faggatja az anyukáját: 
- Mondd mama, én hogy lettem? 
- Majd megtudod, ha nagyobb leszel. 
- De mama, én most akarom megtudni!
- Nem lehet! 
- De mamaaa... 
- Hogy lettél, hogy lettél. Hát egyszerûen csak kihúztak egy cilinderbõl, és kész!


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Hédi


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Hogy hívják angolul a nyuszit? 
- New Sea.


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

- Mit kavar fel a sivatagban két egymás mellett futó nyomtató?
- ???
- Párhuzamos port.


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*7*

7


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Mónika


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Egy vasárnap hajnalban 5-kor csöngött a telefon. Álmosan felvettem, anyósom volt a vonalban. Azonnal mesélni kezdte, mi minden történt vele egész héten. Tíz percig hallgattam, mire sikerült közbevágnom:
- Mama, még csak hajnali 5 óra van!
- Tényleg? És hogy-hogy ébren vagy ilyen korán?


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Hová mész, nyuszika? - kérdi a farkas. 
- A veteményesbe, vacsorát szerezni - feleli a nyuszika. 
- Gyere, ülj fel a hátamra, majd én elviszlek! - mondja nyájasan a farkas. 
Útközben nyuszika naivan megkérdezi: 
- És nálatok mi lesz a vacsora ? 
- Nyúlpaprikás - felel a farkas.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

nem lehet szóközt küldeni


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

capi8 írta:


> - Mit kavar fel a sivatagban két egymás mellett futó nyomtató?
> - ???
> - Párhuzamos port.



Ezt meg nem hallottam, de nagyon jo))


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Nikolett


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

- Miért olyan szomorú, szomszéd?
- Ne is kérdezze! Repülőgép szerencsétlenség történt.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Most érkezett meg az anyósom repülővel.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Nikolett.


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

A nyuszika sétál az erdõben, majd egy tisztáshoz ér, ahol talál egy ötujjas kesztyût. Felveszi és tovább megy. A következõ tisztáson legelészõ tehenekkel találkozik, és a kesztyût lobogtatva odakiált nekik: 
- Hé csajok! Melyikõtök veszítette el a melltartóját?


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Orsolya


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Petra


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*8*

8


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Robin


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Szilvia


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Egy Intel és egy Motorola processzor vetélkednek.
- Mennyi kettő meg három? - kérdezi a Motorola.
- Négy. - vágja rá az Intel.
- Rossz eredmény. - mondja a Motorola.
- De azért gyors voltam, nem?


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Szilvia.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Vénusz


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Veronika


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Viktória


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Csörög a telefon a rendszergazda szobájában.
Felhasználó: 
- Nem működik a monitorom. 
Rendszergazda: 
- Be van kapcsolva?
- Igen. 
- Akkor most kapcsolja ki! 
- Ó, most már működik!


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## netuddki01 (2010 Június 20)

Zita


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

××ő÷łí<€{{&đ#>~ˇ°``´¸ł<{#|\>ä\ä@ł<łł}{ł(=%+"+%'"+!


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Chat-es dumák:

"Este elviszlek vacsorázni, utána sétálunk az őszi illatoktól megült parkban..., mint egykor rég...
ködbe vesző emlékeink között mi magunk..."
- én az ilyen nyálas szöveget nem értem ám - Elviszlek zabálni, aztán meg... a parki padon, ahol először le....

"Akkora paraszt vagy, hogy érted, mit mond Győzike."

- Küldhetek valakinek hó végén 100 000 Forintot?
- Nekem.
- No, mégiscsak látszik, amit beírok.... köszi a segítséget!

Vettem egy csúcstelefont, de ezen is csak ugyanazok a f.szkalapok hívnak.

- Vazze, milyen jó érzés hogy szombat reggel nem vagyok hulla másnapos!
- Vasárnap van, ember!

Kocsiban ülünk, megállunk a pirosnál, beáll mellénk egy audi, benne három csaj, haverom átvigyorog, lehúzza az ablakot, a csaj furcsán néz, de azért lehúzza ő is, haverom átüvölt: "nálatok is fingott valaki?"

"az ilyenek miatt fogunk kipusztulni, mert pazarolják a föld energiaforrásait, fogadjunk most is be van kapcsolva a numlock-od pedig nem is használod a keypadot!"

- Szar ez a chat, most vagyok másodszor itt, és már 4 köcsög belém kötött.
- Arra nem gondolsz, hogy nem a chat a szar?
- Már 5 köcsög.

- Gyere át!
- Nincs az az isten...
- Veszünk sört!
- Úton vagyok!

Így kell kezdeni egy igazán profi önéletrajzot:
"1985. augusztus 19-én születtem a Virginia állambeli Beaverdamtol mintegy 14.000 kilométerre keletre levő, a Jasz-Nagykun-Szolnok megyei Karcagon..."

- Waze, hogy kell menni Ferihegy 2-re?
- Repülővel, azzal a legegyszerűbb, az pont ott száll le.

- Vki nem tud mp3-as lejátszót?
- winamp.
- Hordozhatót. kicsit.
- winamp.zip

- Hello, please - how do you say "Happy Birthday" in hungarian language?
- Térdelj le és szeress!

"Egyszer a Szentendrei úton 3 sávot vágtam át 60-nal robogóval. Be voltam gombázva, és azt hittem, hogy vadászgéppilóta vagyok."

- Kell kabát?
- Mennyiért?
- Kell-e kabátot venni kintre? Hülyegyerek!

- Na, gyere, borulj a mellkasomra!
- Boruljon oda a betonkeverő!

Beraktam a mélyhűtőbe a 2 literes gyömbért, nos, most van egy 2 kilós nyalókám.

"Most, hogy megfogadtam, hogy nem iszom, így hirtelen olyan gyökereknek tűnnek a haverjaim."

- Na mizu, hazudik már a gyerek? Vagy nem mondja még hogy apa?


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

?


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Viccek / Iskola 
Jelenleg:
3.44
(Laza)

Pistike bemegy a gyógyszertárba:
- Kérek egy doboz fájdalomcsillapítót!
- Hol fáj, fiam? - kérdezi a gyógyszerész.
- Most még sehol, de ma kapom meg bizonyítványomat.


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

l
I


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

gf


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

poiuztrewq


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

hghg


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*9*

9


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

- Elég lesz, tanár úr?
- Nekem elég, magának elégtelen


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

tanítónő rendkívül dühös az osztályra, mert mindenkinek rossz lett a dolgozata. Teljesen kikel magából:
- Ebben az osztályban húsz komplett hülye gyerek van!
Mire Pistike szemtelenül közbeszól:
- Szerintem huszonegy!
- Azonnal takarodj ki a teremből! - kiált rá a tanítónő.
- Persze, csakis azért, hogy a tanító néninek legyen igaza!


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

*3.14159265*


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

- Eladó egy antik fésülködőasztal nőknek, karcsú lábakkal és hatalmas fiókokkal. 

- Speciális vacsoraajánlat: csirke menü 680,- marha menü 750,- gyerek menü 450,-.

- Eladó 100 éves baldachinos ágy, antik-szerelmeseknek. 

- Egyedülálló ajánlat: ha most fúratja ki a fülét, még egy párat ajándékba kap. 

- Ruhatisztítóban: Mi nem tépjük szét a ruháit gépi mosással, mindent kézzel csinálunk.


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 20)

*10*

10


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Döglött hintaló kolbásznak eladó!


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

d


----------



## darabryuk (2010 Június 20)

e


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

Két horgász beszélget:
- Tegnap olyan kitűnő horgászhelyet találtam, hogy csak a vödröt kellet belemerítenem a vízbe, és máris tele volt hallal! - dicsekszik az egyik.
- Az semmi! - legyint a másik. - Én olyan helyen voltam, ahol előbb el kellet zavarnom a halakat, hogy vizet meríthessek...


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

- Ki az abszolút kövér?
- ???
- Aki egyszerre esik le az ágy négy sarkáról.


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

10123456789öüó


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

asdfghjkléáű


----------



## capi8 (2010 Június 20)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

*hello*

nagyon jó az oldal. 1


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

kkijjkéé


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

hello mindenki!


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

nagyon unalmas 20 hozzá szólást írni!


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

kdodl


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

fkddfdf


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

dlflldfgkiss


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

fdskfdsofds


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

dksofrskgk


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

nem látom ennek az értelmét


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

viszont az oldal hasznos


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

még 8


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

még 7


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

6 kicsi guminudli ...


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

5 nap


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

gjjkmukm


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

3 pici guminudli ...


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

ez idegesítő


----------



## dBettiE (2010 Június 20)

a szerencsés 20!!!!!


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

én egy barátom apukájának szeretnék egy dalt leszedni és itt megtaláltam, köszi!


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

békacombot még nem ettem


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

kagylót sem


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

20-1


----------



## garboi (2010 Június 20)

20+1


----------



## Tarzaan (2010 Június 20)

Üdv


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ez az 1.


----------



## Eyanna (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## scriba (2010 Június 20)

21?


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ez az 2.


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ez az 3.


----------



## Eyanna (2010 Június 20)

74


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

most találtam ezt az oldalt és nagyon tetszik


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

Ez az 4.


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

de ahogy látom egyszerűbb csak számokat írni


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

szóval lehet hogy én is áttérek arra


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

bár még nem vagyok benne biztos


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

5.


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

mert az olyan uncsi lenne


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

és ez mégiscsak egy fórum


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

6


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

vagy mi a szösz


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

még akkor is ha senki nem olvassa


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

7


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

de nem baj


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

én szeretem a monológot


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

9


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

főleg a sajátomat


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

legalább csak azért, hogy


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

ne legyen olyan uncsi ez


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

12


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

legalábbis nekem


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

hát ki másnak


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

14


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

amíg itt gyűjtögetek


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

hogy aztán körülnézhessek


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

végre, hiszen azért jöttem


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

és úgy tűnik ez már kész is


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

most már csak várni kell


----------



## betlindis (2010 Június 20)

igen, jól elbeszélgettem- magammal. enyém a megtiszteltetés, igazán.


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

15


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## lmono (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászólás*

20.00000000


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

df


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

na akkor kezdjük el... regisztráltam


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

aztan nem ertettem, h miért is nem tudok hozzáférni az oldalhoz


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

ajánlottam ismerőseimnak, gondoltam h ez a baj


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

aztan kiderült, hogy semmit nem változott a helyzet


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor felmérgelődtem, s nem léptem többet be az oldalra


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

ennek az lett a következménye, hogy elfelejtettem a jelszavam


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

egyszer aztán szükségem lett, de nagyon valamire, amit csak itt találtam meg


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor be akartam ismét lépni, de nem tudtam a jelszót


----------



## Manna0725 (2010 Június 20)

Mikor lesz már meg a 20. hozzászólásom?


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor kértem, h küldjenek egy újat


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

de nem jött meg, hiába vártam, nagyon mérges lettem


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

aztán egyszer szrevettem, hogy spambe jött a levél


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## Manna0725 (2010 Június 20)

Úgy érzem sosem....


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor rákattintottam a linkre, de ismét nem jött meg a levél


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## Manna0725 (2010 Június 20)

Mindjárt megyek és futok kb. egy órát!


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

aztán egyszercsak megjött, beléptem, s akkor ismét jöt, h nem nézhetem meg amit meg akartam


----------



## Derenius (2010 Június 20)

21


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor ismét felmérgesített, hogy mi a fene, hát regisztrálva vagyok


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

aztán kezdtem böngészni az oldalt


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

rájöttem a titokra


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

akkor elkezdtem, írni a 2o hozzászólást


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

most tartok a 18nál


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

még kell egy darab...


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

de a fene egye meg, felesleges ez a 2o darab hozzászólás elküldése


----------



## sacce (2010 Június 20)

na legyen21


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12214


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12215


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12216


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12217


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12218


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12219


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12220


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12221


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12222


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12223


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12224


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12225


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12226


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12227


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12228


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12229


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12230


----------



## lali64 (2010 Június 20)

12231


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

ok


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwert


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertz


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzu


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzui


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuio


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuiop


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuiopő


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

okké


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

sdgdsg


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

fbhhsh


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

scasvhcb


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

bdahdhd


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

jhcjv


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

sdbgfsbs


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

sacsccacc


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

ngrnsh


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

xyíxyx


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

fbsbbf


----------



## vjenikő (2010 Június 20)

bbdds


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Az az igazság, hogy rengeteg dolgot csak ezeken az oldalakon találok meg. A hozzáféréshez meg kellene a 20 hozzászólás. Ejha.

Módosítom. Illetve dehogy.


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

bizony


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

ámbátor


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

nosza


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Mennek a Farkasok csordában az erdöben. Egyszer csak eléjük ugrik a Nyuszika:
- Hé, Farkasok! van közöttetek vagány?!
A Farkasok csak néznek, megszólalni sem mernek.Nagyon kemény legény ez a Nyúl, hogy csak így ide áll.
- Na, akkor mindenki ad egy húszast, aztán elhúztok innen a fenébe!
Farkasok fizetnek, aztán elhúznak. Másnap megint a Farkasok elé ugrik a Nyuszika:
- Hé, Farkasok! Van közöttetek vagány?!
Farkasok nem mernek szólni.
- Na mindenki ad egy húszast, aztán elmentek a fenébe!
A Farkasok elhatározzák, hogy másnap megleckéztetik a Nyulat. A három legkeményebb ki fog állni, és azt mondja, hogy ö vagány. Na, erre majd mit szól a Nyúl. Másnap mennek a Farkasok az erdöben, egyszer csak elébük toppan a Nyuszika.
- Hé, Farkasok! Van közöttetek vagány?!
- Igen van! - lép elö a három legkeményebb.
- Hé, Medve! - fordul hátra a Nyuszika a bokor felé. - Mit fizetnek a vagányok?
-A vagányok egy ötvenest, a többiek egy húszast, aztán húzzanak innen a fenébe!


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

nokedli


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

kuttykurutty


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

bingyom


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Gutenberg-galaxis


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Neuman-galaxis


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

nulli facilius quam malo invenies parem


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Az erdei bolt elõtt állati hosszú sor áll. A kisnyuszi elõresettenkedik, mire a medve hátradobja a sor végére, mire a kisnyuszi a következõket mondja:
- Úgy látom, ma sem nyitok ki.


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

A királynét megölni nem kell félnetek


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Ül a nyuszi az erdõben, s egy hatalmas reszelõvel élesíti a körmeit. Arra megy a róka. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi ? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem ! A róka úgy megijed a harcias nyúltól, hogy beveti magát a sûrûbe. Jön a farkas. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi ? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem ! - Megvadult ez a nyúl! - kiáltja a farkas, és usgyi be az erdõbe. Arra megy a medve is. - Mit csinálsz, nyuszi? - Hegyezem a körmöm. Ha idejön az oroszlán, széttépem. Ijedten siet el a medve. Ám hatalmas horkantásokkal feltûnik az oroszlán. - Mit csinálsz itt nyuszi? - kérdi. - Manikûrözök, és közben butaságokat fecsegek.


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

jó lesz ha mindenki egyetért én nem ellenzem.


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Donec eris felix, multos numerabis amicos, tempora si fuerint nubila, solus eris


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Hogy hívják a rádioaktív nyulat?
- Paksifüles.


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

ertfgdfg


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

„Wer spricht von Siegen? Überstehn ist alles.”


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

A múltat is teremteni kell.


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Már egy hete csak a mamára gondolok


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Dödölle.


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

A vasutas család csemetéje elõször ment iskolába. Amikor hazaér, csalódottan kifakad:
- Az egész egy nagy átverés! Az ajtóra az van kiírva, hogy elsõ osztály, bent meg minden csak fapados!


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

termések, állatok, kis izék


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

mindig meg- megállva


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

bocs, ezt veletlenul kuldetem el


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

nyikorgó kosárral a kezébe


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Anyu,anyu! Az iskolában mindenki Rambónak csúfol! 
- Akkor megyek beszélek a tanítónénivel, kisfiam! 
- Hagyd anyu! Ez az én harcom!


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

ment a padlásra, ment serényen


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

Finita.


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Én még őszinte ember voltam,


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

ordítoztam, toporzékoltam:


----------



## imray (2010 Június 20)

És most?


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

hagyja a dagadt ruhákat másra,


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

engem vigyen fel a padlásra!


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*Köszi a tippet!*

Bif Evangéliuma kapcsán találtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Csak ment és teregetett némán,


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

nem szidott, nem is nézett énrám


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*Már alig várom*

hogy leteljen a 2 nap és


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

s a ruhák fényesen, suhogva


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

keringtek, szálltak a magasba


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Nem nyafognék, de most már késő,


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Most látom, milyen óriás ő


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Halló, iskola? 
- Igen. 
- Uram, azért hívom, mert a negyedikes Kovács Pistike nagyon náthás, nem tud ma iskolába menni. 
- Rendben van. Kivel beszélek? 
- A papámmal.


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

Szürke haja lebben az égben,


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*meglegyen a*

20 hozzászólás


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Apu, egyest kaptam az iskolában, mert nem tudtam, hol van Afrika. Te tudod? 
- Én sem tudom, kisfiam, menj, kérdezd meg anyádat! 
- Anyu, hol van Afrika? 
- Nem tudom, de nem lehet túl messze, mert dolgozik nálunk a gyárban két néger nô, és biciklivel járnak haza.


----------



## grisenyka (2010 Június 20)

kékítőt old az ég vizében


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*valamit kéne enni*

de vajon mit?


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*a pocakom jelez,*

de fogalmam sincs, hogy mit ennék!


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*valakinek*

van trippje?


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Tábla az iskola elôtt: 
"Autósok, vigyázzatok, ne üssétek el a gyerekeket!"
Valaki aláírta: 
"Várjátok meg a tanárokat!"


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Móricka odarohan a benzinkúthoz: 
- Kérek 10 liter benzint. 
- Milyet? 
- Mindegy, csak gyorsan tessék adni! 
Öt perc múlva ismét rohan a benzinkúthoz Móricka: 
- Kérek még 10 litert! 
- Minek az neked? 
- Ne tessék feltartani! Ég az iskola!


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*van itthon*

zsömi, sajt, zöldségek, szalámi (de ezt valahogy nem kívánom), olajbogyesz


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

- Nem megyek tôbbet iskolába. 
- Miért?
- Mert olvasni nem tudok, beszélgetni meg nem hagynak.


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*talán melegszendót*

kéne gyártani


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*de milyet?*

a megszokotthoz nincs kedvem


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

Ki az abszolút a képmutató? 
- Aki reggel az iskolába mosolyogva megy.


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*nem semmi dilemma*

ennél nagyobb problémám sose legyen!


----------



## meligree (2010 Június 20)

A tornatanár futóversenyt rendez az iskolában. Pistike megkérdezi tõle:
- Tanár úr, igaz, hogy csak az elsõ három kap díjat?
- Igen, Pistike.
- Akkor a többi miért fut?


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*az hiszem, kimegyek*

és összedobok valamit, mert


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

*egyre követelőzőbb*

hangok jönnek a pocim felől


----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Tünde00 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

*20 hozzászolás*

megprobálom én is a huszat itt összegyűjteni!


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

egy megérett a meggy!


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

készül a nagy mű!


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

igen! Kedves párom most jelezte, hogy ne várjam korán.


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

vidéken ragadt


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

munkálval telt a napom. jó lenne valami kis feltöltő, kikapcsolódás...


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

három te leszel a párom


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

azt hiszem megnézek valamit.


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

csak előbb össze kéne csukni a masszázságyat


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

négy oda nem mész


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

nekiugrom, és közben a vacsi is lekészült


----------



## szeplaki_v (2010 Június 20)

fincsi illata van! És igen az a 20. hozzászólás! 
Még egyszer köszi a tippet!


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

öt-nem tom sajna!a gyerek elszaladt békát nézni


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

hét dőrőg az ég


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

nyolc -nem tom


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

kilenc kis ferenc


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

tiz tisztavíz....kiabál a Ricsi fiam.nincs meg a béka!


----------



## Eva0516 (2010 Június 20)

Ahogy látom, van egyszerű módja is a 20 hozzászólásnak.


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

jövőhét névnapjai következnek az alábbi oldalakon


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

hétfő-21 Alajos napja


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

22 kedd-Paulina napja


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

*thx*

kösz az oldalért, pont ezt kerestem


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

április 3 Buda, Richárd nap


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

23 szerda-Zoltán és Édua napja


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

szeptember 13 Kornél


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

június 27. László


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

július 30 Xénia nap


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

szeptember 12. Mária nap


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

"Egy meggyilkolt ember élete forog kockán!"


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

24 csütörtök Iván nap


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

december 31. Szilveszter nap


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Január 1. Fruzsina


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

március 8. Zoltán nap


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Hurrá végre itt a nyár


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Átlagos_Egy átlagos napon a férjem halkan kel, gyorsan öltözik és sietve indul haza.


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Erre várt már mindenki!


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Betti_- Mi a Betti ellentéte?
- ???
- Kitti.


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

25 péntek-Vilmos nap


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Az alkohol folyékony pszichiáter.


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Erdőben_A nyuszi megkéri a malacot:
- Malacka! Kísérj haza az erdőbe, mert félek a medvétől!
- Na de nyuszi sietnem kell!
- De malacka!
- Na jó.
Az erdőben a nyuszi előre siet. A malac kérdi:
- Te nyuszi, ha félsz, mért vagy ott elöl? Nem félsz a medvétől?
- Nem mert mindig viszek neki egy malacot


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Egy ember, akinek 3 milliárdja van, semmivel sem boldogabb, mint az akinek csak kettő van.


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

26 szombat-János,Pál napja


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Az a nő, aki nem csinos, milyen? Csintalan?


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

"Az alkohol nem adja meg a választ, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést..."


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Ha egy férfi kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját egy nőnek, akkor vagy a kocsi új vagy a nő.


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Barátok: olyan emberek, akik jól ismernek és mégis szeretnek.


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

27 vasarnap-László napja


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

A szegénység nem szégyen, de nekem már marhára elegem van belőle...


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

A stressz az, amikor üvöltve ébredsz fel, aztán rájössz, hogy nem is aludtál.


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Az élet olyan, mint a WC-papír.Minél közelebb érsz a végéhez, annál gyorsabban fogy.


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Ha mindenképpen fogyni szeretnél, egyél amennyi jól esik, csak ne nyeld le!


----------



## ricsi016 (2010 Június 20)

Lopott kocsival jogsi nélkül vasárnap délután részegen zebrán rendőrt gázolni, majd továbbhajtani rosszat jelent.


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Jelzés_A mama oktatja kislányát:
- Nem bánom, bemehettek a szobádba a fiúddal, mi majd addig itt nézzük a tévét. De ha szemtelenkedni kezd veled, jelezd valahogy!
- Jó, anyuci, de hogyan?
- Mondjuk, ha meg akar csókolni, kiáltsd azt, hogy ribizli! Ha meg akarja fogni a melled, kiabáld, hogy alma. Ha lejjebb tévedne a keze, kiáltsd azt, hogy őszibarack!
Bezárkóznak a fiatalok a másik szobába, a szülők pedig fülelnek. Egyszer csak elkezd a lány kiabálni:
- Gyümölcssaláta! Gyümölcssaláta!


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Iskolai WC falán: 
-Használd a kefét!
-Használom, de fáj!


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

Hát nem igazán értem, hogy ez hogyan működik, de majd meglátjuk. A hiba biztosan bennem van


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Csehek_- Kop-kop-kop, Marenka, nyisd ki az ajtót!
- Nem nyitom.
- Kop-kop-kop, Marenka, de nyisd ki az ajtót!
- Nem nyitom.
- Ejj, ha tudnád mivel kopogtatok!


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

köszönöm mindenki türelmét,Neked ricsi016 is gratulálok!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

akkor hát elkezdek számolni,mert szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

én is elkezdem a számolást


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Csak írj, ami eszedbe jut!


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még 7db


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

ricsi016 írta:


> Lopott kocsival jogsi nélkül vasárnap délután részegen zebrán rendőrt gázolni, majd továbbhajtani rosszat jelent.


És hétfőn, kedden......?


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még 6


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még5


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még4


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok!
Bocsánat, neveletlen voltam, de nagyon kell az Utolsó ork II.!
Köszönöm a fórumot, és hogy a hülyeségeim miatt még nem küldtetek el melegebb égtájra.
StoryEater


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még3


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még2


----------



## bermangli (2010 Június 20)

Az uszás a legjobb fogyókura csak az a baj hogy,a végén mindig meg éhezik az ember!


----------



## Katicabogárka197 (2010 Június 20)

még1


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Beszólás_Kemény vagy, mint a kád széle!


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

_Cápa_Két cápa beszélget.
- Én úgy eszem az embert, hogy először csak beleharapok a lábába, aztán egy kicsit lehúzom, meg forgolódok körülötte, aztán megeszem.
- Minek vele annyit vesződni? Én rárontok és bekapom.
- De akkor a szart is megeszed!


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A lányodnak elmagyarázod, hogyan születik a gyerek.
Rossz: Állandóan félbeszakít, mert ...
Rosszabb: ... folyton kijavít ...
Legrosszabb: ... és igaza van.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 20)

Neked is?


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A férjed ért a divathoz.
Rossz: Nőnek öltözik.
Rosszabb: Jobban néz ki, mint te.
Legrosszabb: Fel is szedett egy pasit.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A férjeddel elhatározzátok, hogy nem lesz több gyerek.
Rossz: Nem találod a fogamzásgátló tablettáidat.
Rosszabb: A lányod felhasználta azokat.
Legrosszabb: Nem hatottak.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A fiad szerelmes.
Rossz: A szomszéd csajba.
Rosszabb: Te is.
Legrosszabb: A feleséged is.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A lányod végre dogozik.
Rossz: Mint kurva.
Rosszabb: A munkatársaid hozzá járnak.
Legrosszabb: Több pénzt keres, mint te.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A fiad jár valakivel.
Rossz: Egy férfival.
Rosszabb: A család legjobb barátjával.
Legrosszabb: Az egész utca tudja.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Jó: A feleséged terhes.
Rossz: Ikrei lesznek.
Rosszabb: Hármas ikrei.
Legrosszabb: Két éve megmondta az orvos barátod, hogy nem lehet gyereked.


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## StoryEater (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok!
Még egyszer köszönöm a türelmet, és a segítséget is! Remélem, még összefutunk!
Pápá: StoryEater


----------



## dönci4 (2010 Június 20)

Rájöttem hogyan működik, már csak azt tudnám mire volt ez jó?


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

asad


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

dffhfh


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

et


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

wqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

qwee


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

86786


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

űáé


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

yfxdgdfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

1111111111111111111111111


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

akkor várok még.........................


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq qqqqq
q
ffd


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

élléé
dffjffffd
sdfhfőghlfh


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

öööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

bbgfkjdsjgfz7
hjgut


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

8888888888bbbbbbbbb
hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

áűáűáűáűáűáűáűáűáűáű
zzzzzzzzzzzbgbhn


----------



## Toofe (2010 Június 20)

uzhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

ljjjjjjjjjjjutzce


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

kosss


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

tudásszintmérő feladatlapok sokszínű


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

tudásszintmérő feladatlapok sokszínű matematika 3.osztály


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget, nem is gondoltam erre a lehetőségre.


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

tudásszintmérő feladatlapok


----------



## logika02 (2010 Június 20)

tudásszintmérő


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 20)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 20)

Ez menni fog!


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon örülök hogy regisztráltam a fórumra!
Sziasztok


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Ez a következő.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

abcd


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

a hatodik.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

A hetedik.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Nyolcas jön.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Nagyon rossz idő van nálunk, esik az eső, fúj a szél.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Most már tíz.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

m


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

mennyi?


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Tizennégy.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Nem tudok letölteni, mert nem engedi.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Tizenhat.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Keresem a Szervatlaszt.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

A teljes verziót.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Nem találom sehol.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

Feltört verzió lenne jó.


----------



## TÁgota (2010 Június 20)

De részletei is megfelelnek.


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

ide bármit lehet írni?


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

mert ha igen akk. elegendő lenne elszámolniüzenetenként 20-ig


----------



## smack (2010 Június 20)

üdv


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

end


----------



## fanyar. (2010 Június 20)

birka


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

ghgfhgf


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

hgfhgfhgf


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

gfhhgh


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

hghghg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

szépek a pókok


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hfdhdhdf


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hdrhzr


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

vg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

92tíz


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hetvenkettő


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

1236nyolc


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

gdfsg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

nyolcvankilendkté


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

kjhk


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

cc


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hathathathat


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

hkgh


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

ttzu


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

iuziuz


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

hgj


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

hrewe


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

20


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

19


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

18


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

uihzl


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

rrez


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

gjgfj


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

12


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

lék


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

*hsz*

Idegesít, hogy ezek a brazilok állandóan nyernek.


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

11


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

ztjzt


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

ztre4ret


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

Lehet,h tudnak valamit? :-(


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

bárcsak egy afrikai csapat nyerné meg a vbt


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

lehet, de akkor is. Annyira nem élvezetes, ha mindig tudjuk, hogy a VB annyiból áll, hogy van 5 millió csapat, de úgyis csak 5 ország van, aki megnyerheti. és a nyertes 4 évente változik, de mindig ezekből jön ki.


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

rtertertew4rtmer5zr5


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

gfdg


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

safaasfa


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

Ez igaz,de erröl szól a vb.


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## jeanwade (2010 Június 20)

Na végre, megvan!


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

magyarok miben jók? Pálinka főzésen kívűl!


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

hehe, Drogba berúgta


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

A tulélésben,abban kiváloak vagyunk és szügség is van rá!!!!!


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

sdg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

3131313131


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

jaj és itt a huszadik !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

mgmm


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

1ö


----------



## bazsihu (2010 Június 20)

És magyar szokás szerint 1 a ráadás!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

gg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

dfhtziip


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

magyar szokás. 3 az igazság


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

123456789


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

13


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

,n,gh


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

14


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

1718


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

15


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

heotlt


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

16


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

17


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

egsegh


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

na még pár


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

J


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

utolsó előtti


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jo


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

és végre húúúúúúúúsz. nem csak a húsz éveseké a viláááág.. lálálá már csak 2 napot kell várjak


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jof


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

ju5u7


----------



## zendre (2010 Június 20)

na még egyet. legyen már nyerő szám. húszonegy! 21.


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

uououzo


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi.


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. C


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

gdsgsd


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Cs


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Cso


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Cson


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csong


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hbtzzeeh


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

,h.


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongr


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

xsasa


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrá


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

yyííy


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád m


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

fsgr


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád me


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád meg


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

wqwq


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád megy


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád megyé


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

lálááá


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád megyéb


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

Jofi. Csongrád megyéből.

BINGÓ!!!  Üdv a többi kopasznak is!


----------



## jofi07 (2010 Június 20)

huszonegy


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

10


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

5


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

158


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

4


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

159


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

3


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

2


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

1


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)

éééssss... megvan!


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

011


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

oooo


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

tjg


----------



## tarigabi (2010 Június 20)




----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

jjjj


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

kulotu


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

Ip)upo


----------



## Samsirai (2010 Június 20)

szeretnék minél több tanmenetet, tananyagot, óravázlatot a tanulásban akadályozott gyermekek tanításához

köszönöm


----------



## Samsirai (2010 Június 20)

szeretnék minél több tanmenetet, tananyagot, óravázlatot a tanulásban akadályozott gyermekek tanításához

köszönöm


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

160


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

hghdp99üü


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

161 és fél


----------



## Samsirai (2010 Június 20)

én is töltök fel anyagot


----------



## Samsirai (2010 Június 20)

a


----------



## Samsirai (2010 Június 20)

b


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

jaj, mikor lesz meg???


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

hmm?


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

fúúú. 160000....


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

áőolőúo


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

még egy félpár


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

úú, azért elég sokan áhítoznak letöltésre...


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

hogyha balladát gépelnék be, talán gyorsabban telne el a húsz mp, mintha csak pár betűt...


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

azért nem olvasnám végig az eddig felgyűlt 5814 oldalt.


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

kb. 40 hozzászólás oldalaként... úgy számoltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

ha mindenki csinál csak húsz db.-t...


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

az kábé 2900 ember


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

és megvagyok


----------



## bodza80 (2010 Június 20)

és te tudod használni a fórumot? látod a képeket? nekem több, mint egy hetes a regem, megvan a 20, mégse enged semmit.


----------



## ivi776 (2010 Június 20)

n v,gh,


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*nyuszi csoport*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> :4::4:én ezt nem értem, miért van erre szükség, alig várom, hogy kinyiljon ez az oldal , s ráadásul nem is biztos, hogy jól csinálom . hol van a számláló a nevem alatt. és egyáltalán hol van a nevem?
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hová kell irnom üzenetet és ki olvassa el?


----------



## kinos (2010 Június 20)

Kedves Tőled, kösz!


----------



## mogeda (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

ha megvan, miért nincs meg mégsem?


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

akarok letölteniiiiiiiiiii, na. húsz hozzászólás, két nap, minden oké, s nem megy%%%?%%


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

akkor most mi a fene helyzet van? hm? hm? hm?


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

legyen meg elmegyek harmincig, de ha akkor sem, akkor tényleg velem van a baj...


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

ó, mamiiiiiiii


----------



## Luzs (2010 Június 20)

és harminc. és valahogy legyen már csoda, mert olvasni akarok


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

1234567891234567891234567891123456789


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


abcdefg


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


boci boci tarka


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


se füle se farka


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


oda megyünk lakni


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*

a


emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


ahol tejet kapni. boci boci tarka se füle se farka


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

hopp juliska hopp mariska hej gyere vélem egy pár táncra


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1igykell járni ugy kell járni sári kati tudja hogy kell járni sári kati tudja hogy kell járni234567891234567891234567891123456789


 fogd a kontyod hogy ne lógjon sej hogy a hajtú ki ne hulljon


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1e234567891234567891234567891123456789


ecc pecc kimehetsz holnap után bejöhetsz,


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


cérnára cinegére ugorj cica az egérre fuss


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


apa cuka funda luka funda kávé kamanduka


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


ap cuk funda luk


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


funda kávé kamanduk


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


borsőt fóztem


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


jól meg soztam


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

köszii


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


meg is paprikáztam


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

ez nagyon jó h lehet ide írni


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


abele bábele fuss


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

öööö


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


egyedem begyedem tengertánc


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

1234


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

még kell 16...:/


----------



## emke59 (2010 Június 20)

*abc*



emke59 írta:


> 1234567891234567891234567891123456789


 végre megvan a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

emke59 írta:


> egyedem begyedem tengertánc


)


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

.....


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

naahh bárcsak tölthetnék már le


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

jaj olyaan rossz h most így irogatok ide de csomó minden csak itt van fenn:/


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

szedlii írta:


> jaj olyaan rossz h most így irogatok ide de csomó minden csak itt van fenn:/


 nah....


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

méég10


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

9


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

8


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

7


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 20)

6


----------



## Lucid (2010 Június 20)

ijnye no


----------



## proland (2010 Június 21)

ide is lehet irni? akkor irok


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

100


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

101


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

110


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

111


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

1000


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

1001


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

1010


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

1011


----------



## aurobin (2010 Június 21)

kiss


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*yxxyx*

yxy


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*vccc*

cvc


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*xcx*

xxc xc xcx


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*cx*

xcc


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*xcx*

xcxc


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*vccx*

vcxcv


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*cv*

cv


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

első már nagyon akarom ezt a könyvet


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*dfbvfd*

dfvbd


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*xcvx*

xcx


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

2. nagyon nagyon


----------



## shaddark (2010 Június 21)

*nb*

jhjk


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

már csak 18


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

abc


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

123


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

def


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

456


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

ghi


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

789


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

ez a tizedik.


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

11 12 13


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

jkl


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

kiss a bűvös 13


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

lmn


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

nop:34:


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

17 18 19


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

qrs


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

19 20 21:--:


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

tuv:kaboom:


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## jolanka2 (2010 Június 21)

utolsókiss


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## cosanostra (2010 Június 21)

*20*


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Üdv nálatok!


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Nagyon sok minden van itt


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Már régóta keresem


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Kedvemre találok könyveket


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Öröm itt lenni


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Bár néha nagyon sok


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Csak szörfözök


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Órák kérdése


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

És találok valamit


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Talán én is megosztok


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Máshol találok én is anyagot


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

majd onnan linkelgetek


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

ide-oda bolyongok


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Órák kérdése, hogy találjak is valamit


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Még jo, hogy van letöltésvezérlőm


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Azzal könnyen töltögetek


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

érdekel sok minden ám


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

gyűjtögetek szerényen


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

kiváló ez a fórum


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

sokat járok majd ide


----------



## zong (2010 Június 21)

Na még egyszer


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

sok


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

sokadik


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

Vegre 20


----------



## morphea (2010 Június 21)

most vajon miert nem enged???


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

Végtelenül örülök, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a fórumnak


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

19 és majd


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

18 és még


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

17 kevés


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

16-ik


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

Elég hajnal van én meg visszaszámolok


----------



## lilian65 (2010 Június 21)

Majd folytatom jó éjt


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## csicsedli (2010 Június 21)

kisfiam is hozzászólna

bbbbbbbbbbbbjfbnnnbnbnnbbn
nnbnbbnbnbbnnezertrujricbxdjkdkdldodlpdldlfclclclclcllcclclclllcclcllcclcllcklcclcclllccccccc
cc665


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

A rendőrség felszámolt egy rakás letöltő szervert a múlt héten.
Állítólag harmadára-negyedére esett vissza a forgalom a világhálón, amikor ez megtörtént.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

Hétfő van. Nincs kedvem menni dolgozni. nagyon nem nyuszis ez így...


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

köszi


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

kösz az infót


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

jó a dumája


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

Végtelenül örülök, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a fórumnak


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

még15


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

már csak13


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

mikor lesz már 20


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

visszaszámlálás 8


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

visszaszámlálás 7


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

meg lessz ez nem sokára


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

na még 3


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

na végre meg van a 20


----------



## gaborita (2010 Június 21)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

Végre megtaláltam amit keresek! köszönöm!


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## atka89 (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

szép hétfőt!


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

nem szeretem egyébként a hétfőket...
de majd egy szer talán fogom, ha nem kell felkelni korán, muszájból


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

zöld tea


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

így már jobb


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

nem, kávé, nem, inkább tea


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

bundás kenyér volt reggelire


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

nyamm


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

ma vajon fog esni?


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

egyszer régen, évekkel ezelőtt voltam már tag


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

csak aztán már nem emlékszem mi is volt a nevem stb...


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

hát így jártam


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

újrareg


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

aztán irány a spirituális fejlődés


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

már várom nagyon!


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

juhé


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

ohm


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

köszönöm angyalok


----------



## zottyikaa (2010 Június 21)

21


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

hajrá


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

nemsokára


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

juppi


----------



## Rafaelita (2010 Június 21)

és egy ráadás


----------



## Nórika8813 (2010 Június 21)

sziasztok! ! Nóri vagyok nem rég regisztráltm az oldalon!


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

majomtengó


----------



## Nórika8813 (2010 Június 21)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal csak még kicsit nehezen igazod el rajta!!


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

takonymajom


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

rinyakobold


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

mankifej


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

róka


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

zöldségbót


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

*123*

123


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

alma


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

kapa


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

répa


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

sok


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

néha


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

okos


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

igen


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

warning


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

akarok


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

anya


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

apa


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

arany jános


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

hoffman


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

Idlewild


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

remélem


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

jókai


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

dfa


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

kill


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

pont


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

rwoomble


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

végre megvan a 20


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## vsaca (2010 Június 21)

igen


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

captain of what


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

3 szerintem ennek semmi értelme


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

4 még mindik írok


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

eoirgjeoirjg


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

5 de soká lesz még 20


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

Reto


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

6 huha


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

7 itt a hétfő


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

roshambo


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

8 már csak 12 van hátra


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

9 kisferenc


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

x-ray hamburger


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

10 ha nem tiszta...


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

right hand-o-rama


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

11 eleven


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

waiting


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

12 twelve


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

13 a szerencseszámom


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

14 azok a szép idők....


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

boring


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

15 huh alakult...


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

16 már nagyon vártam....


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

muhaha


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

wrong


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

17 már dultak a hormonok...


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

18 végre megtörtént.


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

megvan


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

19 már egy éve tartott


----------



## fecu (2010 Június 21)

20 itt a vége fuss el vége. Sziasztok!


----------



## lumiet (2010 Június 21)

kukutyin


----------



## Zizzzz (2010 Június 21)

hmm
de nekem
azt irja már meg van


----------



## Zizzzz (2010 Június 21)

hmmm


----------



## gusza (2010 Június 21)

*Lekérdezés miatt*

Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy hogy állok?


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Palacsinta (csúsztatott alaptészta) 
Hozzávalók (4 személyre):
20 dkg grízesliszt
5 dl tejszín
8 dkg porcukor
8 tojás
10 dkg vaj
1 citrom reszelt héja
A vajat keverd el a tojások sárgájával és a cukorral, add hozzá a citromhéjat, a lisztet és a tejszínt. A masszát keverd simára és pihentesd egy negyed órát. Addig a fehérjéből verj habot és azt is add a tésztához. Ebből a masszából csúsztatva süsd a palacsintákat.


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

nahát


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

h valami értelme legyen amit itt bablàzok.
Palóc gulyás
Hozzávalók: 
1,5 kg juhhús 
15 dkg vöröshagyma 
20 dkg zsír 
1 dkg fokhagyma 
1,5 dkg (piros) paprika 
Erős Pista (paprikakrém) ízlés szerint 
3 dkg só 
35 dkg vegyes zöldség 
3 db babérlevél 
1 kg vajbab (konzerv) 
0,3 dl ecet 
1,5 dl tejföl 
kevés rántás 
csipetke (1 tojásból, 15 dkg lisztből és 1 dkg sóból) 
csontlé 

Gulyásalapot készítünk. Finomra vágott vöröshagymát zsíron lepirítunk, majd fűszerezzük sóval, fokhagymával, Pirosarannyal, kevés Erős Pistával. A kockára vágott juhhúst belepároljuk, felengedjük csontlével, őrölt paprikával színezzük majd félkészre főzzük.
A vegyes zöldséget a gulyásalapba tesszük, babérlevéllel ízesítjük, megfelelő mennyiségű csontlével felengedjük és majdnem készre főzzük. Beletesszük az üveges zöldbabot, kevés rántással besűrítjük. A kézzel készített csipetkét belefőzzük. A tálalás előtt tejföllel és ecettel ízesítjük.


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Pándi meggy-torta (Az ország tortája 2009)
Hozzávalók (egy 23 cm átmérőjű, 16 szeletes tortához):
a piskótához: 
3 db tojás 
17 dkg kristálycukor 
14 dkg meggy (friss) 
3 evőkanálnyi tej (2,8 %-os) 
1 dl olaj 
7 dkg vaj (olvasztott) 
19 dkg liszt 
0,5 dkg sütőpor 
1/2 citrom héja és leve 
2 csipetnyi őrölt fahéj	
a krémhez: 
2 dl tej 
8 dkg kristálycukor 
10 dkg tojás sárgája 
7 dkg fehércsokoládé 
15 dkg mascarpone 
4 dkg főzött zselatin 
20 dkg tejszínhab 
a meggytöltelékhez: 
36 dkg meggy (mirelit) 
2 dl meggylé 
3,5 dkg pudingpor	
7 dkg kristálycukor 
1/2 citrom reszelt héja 
1/4 citrom leve 
egy csipetnyi fahéj 
0,6 dl cherry brandy 
a díszítéshez: 
pörkölt dió, darálva 
tejszínhab 
csokoládépasztilla 
meggy


Az egész tojásokat a cukorral – meleg vízfürdőben – kemény habbá verjük. Egy másik edényben a magozott meggyet enyhén darabos péppé törjük, majd hozzáadva az olajat, vajat, tejet, citromot, jól összedolgozzuk. Ezután a tojáshabot is lazán hozzákeverjük a meggyhez, végül a fahéjas, sütőporos lisztet is beleforgatjuk. A bekevert massza enyhén folyós állagú lesz. Azt három részre osztjuk, s egy-egy 23 cm átmérőjű tortakarikába mérve 10-12 perc alatt megsütjük 210 °C-on. A piskóta nagyon puha, laza szerkezetű, ezért vigyázni kell, nehogy kiszáradjon. Sütés után a felületét meghintjük cukorral, majd rárakunk egy sütőpapírt és azonnal ráfordítjuk a tésztát. 
A krémhez felforraljuk a tejet a cukorral és a mascarponéval, hozzáadjuk a fehér csokoládét, majd folyamatos keverés közben újraforraljuk. Hozzáadjuk a zselatint, s lassan belecsurgatjuk a tojássárgáját, amivel besűrítjük. Végül, még forrón turmixgépben is megjáratjuk. Amint a krém kicsit meghűlt (még a torta töltése előtt) hozzákeverjük még a tejszínhabot is. 
A meggytöltelékhez a magozott meggyet le kell darálni, majd a citromhéjjal, a citromlével, a likőrrel és a fahéjjal elkeverni. A pudingport feloldjuk a meggylé egy részével, a többit pedig felforraljuk a cukorral, majd a pudinggal besűrítjük. Ekkor hozzáadjuk a meggyet és tovább kevergetjük, míg egyet nem rottyan. 
A piskótákat körben megkenjük meggykrémmel. Majd a tejszínes krémet elosztjuk a három piskótalap között, s az összeállított torta tetején is oldalán is simára kenjük a krémet. A torta oldalát darált pörkölt dióval vonjuk be, a tetejét pedig tejszínhabbal, meggyel, csokoládéval díszítjük.


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

helló mindenki!


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Szőke nő az orvosnál:
- Doktor úr, ettem egy dobozból, amire rá volt írva, hogy "MÉRGEZŐ". Most meg fogok halni?
- Persze, hiszen attól mindenki meghal!
- Mindenki?! Úristen, mit tettem...?


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

*vastag*


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

_dőlt_


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

A szőke nő és a barátja elmegy horgászni. Bérelnek horgászfelszerelést, egy motorcsónakot és kiváltják a napijegyet. Egész nap ülnek a csónakban, de összesen egy kis keszeget sikerül fogniuk. Megszólal a barát:
- A francba, ez a nyamvadt kis keszeg 20000 forintunkba került!
Mire a barátnő:
- Jujj, akkor még jó, hogy csak egyet fogtunk belőle!


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

aláhúzott


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Megáll két rendőr egy pékségnél. Bemegy az egyik, majd egy pár perc múlva kijön. Odaszól a társának:
- Ha kitalálod, mennyi kakaós csigát vettem, tiéd lehet mind a kettő!


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

màr csak 13 kell


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

na alakul ez 12


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

hoho 11


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

de hogy is 10 - 9


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

siràly


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

na gyerunk vazze 7


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

hat ,ràm


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Hírességek, aranyköpések:

Vágó István - Legyen Ön is Milliomos, 2007. március 9. - Játékos: Dolhai Attila 

Gróf Andrássy Gyulát a távollétében kivégezték. 

Dolhai Attila - ugyanott: 

Itt ülök, nem tudom, milyen HP-értékkel...


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

- Mi van kiírva az orosz temető kapujára?
- Fel! Támadunk!
- És a Kínaira?
- Ki-Fing-Tunk.


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Bochkor Gábor - április 13, Bumeráng: 

A pasi, aki legyilkolászta a vörös hajú szőke nőket...


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

"Most visszaadjuk a stúdiót a pekingi szónak..." - Novodomszky Éva, Híradó


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

"Az összes dolgozóját elbocsátja az egyik bonyhádi cipógyár... cipőgyár." - Szellő István, Híradó


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

A Malév egyik járata éppen az óceán fölött repül, amikor a pilóta bejelenti a következőket:
- Kedves utasaink, sajnálattal kell közölnöm önökkel, hogy gépünk minden hajtóműve leállt, ezért hamarosan leereszkedünk az óceán fölött.
Az utasok között már-már kitör a pánik, amikor ismét megszólalt a pilóta kedves és megnyugtató hangon:
- Kérem a kedves utasokat, hogy ne essenek kétségbe, a Malév személyzete az ilyen esetekre is felkészült. Az úszni tudó utasaink szíveskedjenek átülni a gép jobb oldalába, az úszni nem tudók pedig helyezzék magukat kényelembe a bal oldalon.
Az utasok fellélegeztek, és gyorsan követték az utasításokat. Két perc múlva a kapitány óvatosan letette a repülőgépet a vízre, és ismét bekapcsolta a mikrofont:
- Most pedig kérem, hogy a jobb oldalon ülők nyissák ki a vészkijáratokat, és ússzanak ki a vízbe. A bal oldalon ülő utasoknak pedig... nos, köszönjük, hogy a Malév járatával utaztak...


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

"Egészség legyen... és frekvencia." 

(Voga, Bumeráng)


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

Végre egy teszt, amit érdemes végigcsinálni.!!
Nagyon pontos eredmények, nagyon rövid időn belül!

1. Szép vagy?
igen - 1 pont
nem - 0 pont

2. Okos vagy?
igen - 1 pont
nem - 0 pont 

ÉRTÉKELÉS:

2 pont: Szép vagy és okos.
1 pont: Vagy szép vagy, vagy okos.
0 pont: egy ronda kretén vagy.


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Egy nőnek rettenetes rémálma van. Meztelenül rohan egy sikátorban, miközben egy hatalmas néger férfi kergeti. A nő rohan, rohan, de nincs menekvés. Megbotlik, elesik, és az ürge ráveti magát. A nő elkezd sikoltozni:
- Mit akar maga tőlem?
A fazon megáll és ránéz a nőre:
- Én magától? Hisz maga álmodik engem.


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Ismerkedési módok 



De szép vagy ma Eszti!!! Eszti!!! - Nem vagyok Eszti!!! - Tudom de szép se. 
Szia! Mondták már hogy szép vagy? - Nem! - Hát ezen nem csodálkozom! 
Bocsi nem tudod véletlen, hogy hívnak? 
Iszol egy kólát? Hozzál már nekem is... 
Ne haragudj, meg tudnád mondani hogy írják a telefonszámod? 
Elveszítettem a telefonszámom, kölcsönadnád a tiéd? 
Szia! Anyámék kizártak, aludhatok nálad? 
Jössz táncolni? Illesz a nyakkendőmhöz.


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

- Miért karikás az ördög szeme?
- ???
- Mert az ördög sohasem alszik.


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*1*

ertrt


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## B.Timi (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*2*

dgdg


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*4*

vbdt


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

- Pistike! Tegnap miért hiányoztál az iskolából? - kérdezi a tanító néni.
- Mert a nagypapát temettük.
- Rendben van, de ez többet ne forduljon elő!


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*3*

cvhged


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*5*

sdsg


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Sanyi és Józsi fogadnak a vasúti sín mellett. Azt mondja Sanyi:
- Te Józsi, fogadjunk, hogy nem tudsz átugrani a vonat előtt, amikor itt van előtted 1 méterre.
Azt mondja a Józsi:
- Én átugrom!
Jön a vonat, már 1 méterre van, a Józsi ugrik. Azt mondja Sanyi:
- Józsi, de gyors vagy te öregem! Az egyik lábad itt, a másik meg ott...


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*6*

rerh


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

- Tudod te, mi a logika? - kérdi a rendőr a társától.
- Micsoda?
- Na majd megmagyarázom. Van neked akváriumod?
- Van...
- Ebből logikusan következik, hogy te szereted az állatokat. Így van?
- Így.
- Ebből pedig logikusan következik hogy szereted a természetet, a jó életet, tehát a nőket is. Igaz?
- Igaz.
- Na látod, ez a logika!
Másnap a felvilágosított rendőr odalép egy kollégájához.
- Mondd, Sanyi van neked akváriumod?
- Nincs.
- Na látod! Akkor te buzi vagy.


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*7*

7


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*8*

8


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*9*

9


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*10*

10


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*11*

11


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*13*

13


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*12*

12


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*14*

14


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

Az iskolába különleges dolgokat kell vinni a gyerekeknek. Kérdezi a tanítónéni Pistikét:
- Te mit hoztál?
- Én egy aranykarkötőt hoztam.
- És mit mondott apukád mikor elhoztad?
- Hát, hogy ha valami baja lesz akkor letépi a fejem!
- Hát te, Zolika, te mit hoztál?
- Én egy antik faliórát hoztam.
- És apukád mit mondott mikor elhoztad?
- Hát azt, hogy ha valami baja lesz akkor kitépi a kezeimet és a hátamba szurkálja!
- És te, Móricka te mit hoztál?
- Én egy lélegeztetőgépet!
- És apukád mit mondott amikor elhoztad?
- Azt, hogy Arhhhhhhk-rrrrrrrhöööörrr!


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*15*

15


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*16*

16


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*17*

17


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Önéletrajzi mondatok 

Szívesen írnék önéletrajzot, de annyiszor voltam részeg, hogy nem emlékszem semmire... 
Két nyelven folyékonyan beszélek és további három nyelven tudok káromkodni. 
Eddig beképzelt voltam, most már tökéletes vagyok. 
Teljesen mentes vagyok mindenféle előítélettől. Mindenkit egyformán utálok! 
Én egy 22 éves friss diplomás fiatalember vagyok és az álláshirdetésben megjelölt 10 év szakmai tapasztalattal rendelkezem. 
Én is ember vagyok csak eddig nem tudtam róla. 
Soha nem voltam képes semmi befejezni, de most 
Sosem ellenkezem a főnökömmel, még ha igazam is van, inkább lejáratom a többiek előtt.


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*18*

18


----------



## Zsozsex (2010 Június 21)

A pápua törzs főnökét úgy hívták, hogy Puapó. Puapó már nagyon öreg volt, meghalt, ezért a törzs tagjai elhatározták, hogy választanak egy pót Pápua Puapót. Ez a pót Pápua Puapó nagyon szeretett pónilovakra vadászni, a popójukat levágta, megsütötte és megette, ezért elnevezték Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. A sok póniló popótól már nagyon meghízott, ezért elnevezték, Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Az elhízás már kezdett veszélyessé válni, ezért a törzs varázslója azt tanácsolta neki, hogy szopogasson pimpógyökereket. Ezért elnevezték Pimpógyökeret-szopó Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapónak. Mivel a törzs a Limpopó környékén élt, a törzsfőnök teljes neve így hangzott:
Limpopói Pimpógyökeret-szopó Puhapopójú-Pónilópopót-lopó Pótpápua Puapó.


----------



## uruk (2010 Június 21)

*19*

19


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Vicces nevek 

Abrosz Tisztakosz 
Agyalá Gyula 
Akciós Áron 
Alka Ida 
Alle Glória 
Aloe Vera 
Am Erika 
Ameri Katalin 
Ant Rax 
Bármi Áron 
Békés Csaba 
Bekre Pál 
Blend Ahmed 
Bo Lívia 
Bor Ivó 
Bor Virág 
Bornemissza Ivó 
Boro Zoltán 
Citad Ella 
Csák Ányos 
Csalez Lopez 
Cserép Virág 
Cserepes Virág 
Cserepesné Kis Virág 
Cset Elek 
Deb Ella 
Dil Emma 
Diszkont Áron 
Ebéd Elek 
Égető Napsugár 
Egriv Áron 
Éji Hajnal 
Elektrom Ágnes 
Ének Elek 
Es Emese 
Esemes Emese 
Eszet Lenke 
Ezasztán Bátor 
Fá Zoltán 
Farkas Piroska 
Fejet Lenke 
Fekete Mercédesz 
Feles Elek 
Folyékony Szilárd 
Futó Rózsa 
Gá Zóra 
Gaz Ella 
Gipsz Elek 
Git Áron 
Görk Orsolya 
Gyöngy Virág 
Har Mónika 
Hát Izsák 
Havasi Gyopárka 
Heppi Endre 
Heu Réka 
Hiszt Erika 
Hó Fehérke 
Hot Elek 
Idét Lenke 
Igor Mikornyiczki 
Ipsz Ilonka 
Kaktuszné Cserepes Virág 
Kala Pál 
Kalim Pál 
Kamion Kamilla 
Karam Ella 
Kard Virág 
Kasza Blanka 
Kéml Elek 
Kispál Inka 
Kontén Erika 
Krokod Ilus 
Krump Lee 
Kukor Ica 
Kup Ica 
Külö Nóra 
Lekv Áron 
Locsoló K. Anna 
Lopez de Futasztán 
Major Anna 
Meg Gyôzô 
Meló Dia 
Meta Flóra 
Metall Ica 
Mezei Boglárka 
Mezei Virág 
Minden Áron 
Mortad Ella 
Mozs Áron 
Nadr Ági 
Namilesz Teosztasz 
Nap Pali 
Ne Pál 
Néma Levente 
Nemer Eszti 
Nemfá Zoltán 
Nemoda Buda 
Nyikolaj Napolaj 
Olcsó Áron 
Páll Inka 
Para Zita 
Patkóm Ágnes 
Pecsét Elek 
Pedigré Pál 
Pocokné Kis Veréb Jolán 
Pop Kornél 
Postak Ábel 
Reklám Áron 
Remek Elek 
Rend Elek 
Repü Lorinc 
Rész Egon 
Riz Ottó 
Sko Dani 
Skoda Mercédesz 
Stex van Boeven 
Stressz Elek 
Sugárné Ultra Ibolya 
Szalmon Ella 
Szekér Alma 
Szerte Lenke 
Szikla Szilárd 
Szoke Barna 
Szünidei Matyiné 
Szüret Elek 
Taka Róbert 
Teás K. Anna 
Techno Kolos 
Tejes B. Ödön 
Teng Leng 
Trab Antal 
Trap Pista 
Túlvil Ági 
Túró Rudi 
U Borka 
Ultra Viola 
Unatko Zoltán 
Ügyet Lenke 
Veg Eta 
Ví Zóra 
Vicc Elek 
Vincs Eszter 
Virra Dóra 
Vízi Lóránt 
Zok Niki 
Zuhany Rózsa 
Zsíros B. Ödön


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Hogy hívják...? 

Hogy hívják a japán autószerelőt: Cseregumi Hamaroda 
Hogy hívják a japán segédmunkást: Magaszaki Ajdecsóró 
Hogy hívják a kínai telefonszerelőt: Nicsak Kicsöng 
Hogy hívják a kínai tűzoltót: Telefonon 
Hogy hívják a magyar belvárosi orvost: Dr. Ötker 
Hogy hívják a kínai taxisofőrt: Kup - Lung 
Hogy hívják az orosz takarítónőt: Natasa Felnyalja 
Hogy hívják a magyar katolikus tornatanárt: Tréning atya 
Hogy hívják a mozigépész feleségét: Matiné 
Hogy hívják a román olajtársaságot: Lej Mol 
Hogy hívják a szénsavas uborkát: Traubi 
Hogy hívják a spanyol tolvajt: Lopez de Franko 
Hogy hívják a spanyol tolvajt: Lopez de Futastan 
Hogy hívják a kolumbiai kábítószervezér lányát: Mary Juana 
Hogy hívják a kommandós sünt: Action [Eksön] 
Hogy hívják a lengyel boltost: Mikornyitzky 
Hogy hívják a lengyel kapust: Guriccsky 
Hogy hívják a magyar autószerelőt: Bekő Tóni 
Hogy hívják a magyar baleseti sebészt: Emberöltő 
Hogy hívják a tréfás kávéfőzőt: Mokka mester


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Hogy hívják? 

... Albert Einstein torz testvérét? - Frank Einstein 

... a vámpírok adminisztrátorát? - Vérelszámoló. 

... azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik? - Gonosztevő. 

... az okos kisfiú nagyszülőjét? - Agymama. 

... a szexmániás medvét? - Cicimackó. 

... az V. kerület orvosát? - Dr. Oetker. 

... a telephely nélküli sportegyesületet? - Sehol SE. 

... a kommandós sünt? - Eksün. 

... a csíkos tehenet? - Tigriska. 

... a cigány börtönt? - Aromazáró 

... a szikkadt falubelit? - Szárazföldi. 

... a hortobágyi rendőr kutyáját? - Pulice. 

... a francia autóversenyzőt? - De Phect! 

... a sovány kutyát? - AnoRex. 

... az első osztályú birkát? - Juh ász. 

... a kakukk drogját? - Kakukkfű!!! 

... az elefántok társadalmi krízisét? - Ormányválság. 

... az ukrán horgászt? - Nedumáj Pontienko. 

... a 3 dimenziós szekeret? - Térfogat. 

... a lassú postást? - Levéltetű. 

... Maci Lacit nagykorában? - Medve László. 

... a fáradt zselét? - Üldögél. 

... a tréfás kávéfőzőt? - Mokkamester. 

... az olvasó juhászt? - Nyájas olvasó. 

... az átlátszó kutyát? - Neilon tacskó. 

... a vízisportokat űző kopasz nyomozót? - Kojak-kenu. 

... a német jegesmacit? - Dermedve. 

... azt a cápát, amelyik állandóan az Antarktisz körül úszkál? - DéliSHARK! 

... a jós legkisebb fiát? - Jóska. 

... a cigány benzinkutast? - Agipsy. 

... a hulla jó bulit? - Kopor Show. 

... a töröttlábú cigányt? - Gipszi. 

... azt a nőt, aki nem vette be a tablettát? - Anyu! 

... a medve mellszobrát? - Mackófelső. 

... a félelmet elűző sámánt? - Nefossámán!!! 

- Hogy nevezik az elő ősembert, aki süteményt sütött? - Almáspitekus. 

... Kombi úr feleségét? - Kombiné. 

... És a népét? - Kombináció. 

... a vegetáriánus vámpírt? - De Ne Vért. 

... az őrült sportriportert? - Crazy Jenő. 

... a fiúkollégiumot? - Kantár. 

... a vallásos szuperhőst? - Á-Men. 

... Herkules feleségét? - Fraukules. 

... a szőke nőt a főiskolán? - Látogató. 

... a beteg sellőt? - Hablehány 

... az arab mentőorvost? - Koffein Ampullah. 

... az arab fogorvost? - Blend Ahmed. 

... a cukrásztanulók vizsgadolgozatát? - Desszertáció. 

... az erős wc pucolót? - Budi Bilder. 

... a hülye pincért? - Éttermi fogyatékos. 

... spanyolul az abortuszt? - Adios Embrios! 

... az orosz hangmérnököt? - Borisz Jelszint. 

... a sivatagi kocsmát ? - Porozó. 

... oroszul a Speedet? - Uzsgyi. 

... Péter Pán öccsét? - Marcipán. 

... az etiópiai divatlapot ? - Borda. 

... a mozigépész feleségét? - Matiné. 

... a drogos elefántot? - KokoJumbo. 

... a félénk tolltartót? - Attól tartó... 

... a papok edzőjét? - Tréningatya. 

... a görög kifőzdetulajdonost? - Abrosz Tisztakosz. 

... a gyors zsidó papot? - MihamaRABBI. 

... a francia hegymászót? - Löpotyansz. 

... az internetező szerzetest? - Felhasználó barát. 

... a spanyol tolvajt? - Lopez de Futaztán. 

... a román olajtársaságot? - Lej Mol. 

... a magyar autószerelőt? - Bekő Tóni. 

... a lengyel kapust? - Guriccsky. 

... a kínai vesztes hadvezért? - Ki Fing Tunk. 

... a kínai cigányt? - Lá Lí. 

... a japán autószerelőt? - Cseregumi Hamaroda. 

... az izraeli jégtáncost? - Majse Greestem. 

... a kövér indiánt? - Gömbvillám. 

... az indián bolondot? - Golyóstoll. 

... a holland kurvát? - Van Melle de Hol. 

... a holland impotenst? - Van de Loog. 

... a holland táncosnőt? - Van Esse, de Myre. 

... a holland bankárt? - Stex van Boeven. 

... a görög hamiskártyást? - Komisz Makkász. 

... a görög kártyást? - Namilesz Teosztasz. 

... a finn kidobót? - Halja Menjeninnen. 

... a finn sífutót? - Porho Hessinnen. 

... a cseh adóellenőrt? - Holacsek. 

... az argentín fürdőmestert? - Baromio Cabinez. 

... arab kapust? - Kapd El Hammar. 

... a templomok közti hálózatot? - PapLAN. 

... a lassú, de mégis dolgozni akaró indiánt? - Igyek szem. 

… Hogy hívjak a pattanásos orgonistát, aki négykézláb jár? - Varánusz Xavér. 

... Bochkor Gábort a rádióban? - Borosstárs. 

... Szent István szellemét? - Vajkrém. 

... a konyhai ragadozót? - Kenyérhéja! 

... az orosz számítógép-hálózatot? - Nyet-work. 

... a villamosszék nagytestvérét? - Elek-trón. 

... És a kistestvérét? - Elektromos kisülés. 

Hogy hívták Ben Hurt gyerekkorában? - Hurka. 

... az alacsony egyetemi tanárt? - Mikroprofesszor. 

... a tetovált bálnát? - Ábráscet.


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Puszi


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Mi a különbség ET és a férfiak között?! - ET legalább hazatelefonált... 

Milyen az abszolút vasutas házaspár? - Eva Peron-Charlie Sheen. 

Hogyan hal meg a teniszező? - Megáll benne az ütő. 

Kit hívnak, ha a vak beleesik a kútba? - A vakmerőt. 

Mi az? Nagy, sárga, és fáj, ha belemegy a szemedbe? - Villamos. 

Mi az? Elefánt lábujjai között apró barna foltok? - Lassú busmanok. 

Miért nem kapott jogosítványt a gepárd? Mert sohasem áll meg a zebránál. 

Mit énekelnek a molyok a szekrényben? - Eddablúzt... 

Mi az? Fekete, és fehér levelei vannak? - Néger postás... 

Mi az apácák kedvenc sorozata? - Barátok közt. 

Mi a különbség a méh és a darázs között? - A darázs nem gyűjt vasat. 

Mit mondott Jónás a cet gyomrában? - Bánatomat halban mondom el.. 

Mit csinál a szőke nő a feketével? - Hm. Megissza. 

Mit mondanak be a bibliai hangosbemondóba? - Jónást várják a halban! 

Milyen a klónozott szellem? - Kísértetiesen hasonló. 

Hol lakik Tarzan? - Inda House. 

Hogy hívják a narkós elefántot? - Coco Jumbo. 

Melyik a legfájdalmasabb sportág? - A véraláfutás. 

Mit lehet enni az üzemi konyhán? - Koszt. 

Mit csináljon a föld nélküli paraszt? - Vessen magára! 

Miért hideg a hajnali szél? - Mert egész éjjel kint volt. 

Hogy mondják angolul: apádra ütök? - Puff Daddy.


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Pali madár


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Ez tök jó!!!


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Halihó-hó-hó!!!


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

Ki vagy, ember?


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

uhhhhh


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

huuuuuuuu


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

muuuuuuuuuu


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

j


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

jaj


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

mama!!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Még egyszer köszi!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Négy


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Öt


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Hat


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

papa!!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Hét


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Hülye kérdések 

Elmentél itthonról kislányom? 
De hová tűnt Damon Hill? 
Mikor nyert Amerika EB-t? 
Hol volt '97-ben olimpia? 
A legalábbnak mi a közép- és alapfoka? 
Mikor tudom meg, hogy elfogyott a láthatatlan tintám? 
Leesett? Akkor vedd föl! 
Merre tolja ki a havat a hókotró az alagútból? 
Ha van felhő, akkor van lehő is? 
Miskolcon egy bolton: NONSTOP NYITVA 6-tól 20:00-ig! 
Élsz még? 
Na, felébredtél? 
Hol tanulhatok tovább, ha kijártam a világegyetemet? 
A BAH-csomópont ugye a zeneszerzőről kapta a nevét? 
A páratlan siker jobb, mint a páros? 
Az első magyarok kitől tanultak magyarul? 
És mi van a videó kazetta másik oldalán? 
Vonaton: szia, te is ezen a vonaton utazol? 
Ha a fekete dobozok törhetetlen anyagból készülnek, a repülőket miért nem csinálják abból?


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Nyolc


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

elalszok!!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Kilenc


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

*Lecke férfiaknak!* 
Az öt legveszélyesebb kérdés, amit a nő feltehet a férfinek: 
1. Mire gondolsz? 
2. Szeretsz? 
3. Kövér vagyok? 
4. Szerinted ő csinosabb nálam? 
5. Mit csinálnál, ha meghalnék? 
Ezek azért veszélyes kérdések, mert óriási balhé lehet belőle, ha a férfi nem a megfelelő választ adja (vagyis: őszintén válaszol). Az alábbiakban ismertetjük a kérdésekre adandó helyes válaszokat: 
1. Mire gondolsz? 
A helyes válasz: "Bocs, hogy elábrándoztam. Csak azon gondolkoztam, milyen csodálatos, kedves és intelligens vagy te, és én milyen szerencsés vagyok, hogy mellettem vagy." 
Ez persze eltér az őszinte választól, ami az lehet, hogy: 
- A focira. 
- Arra, hogy milyen kövér vagy. 
- Ő mennyivel csinosabb nálad. 
- Mire költeném a biztosítási pénzt, ha meghalnál. 
2. Szeretsz? 
A helyes válasz: "Igen!" vagy "Igen, édesem!" 
Lehetséges rossz válaszok: 
- Ja, igen, azt hiszem. 
- Jobban érzed magad, ha azt mondom, igen? 
- Ez attól függ, mit értünk szerelem alatt. 
- Számít ez? 
- Ki, én? 
3. Kövér vagyok? 
A helyes válasz (nyomatékosan): "Dehogy vagy!" 
Néhány a nem megfelelő válaszok közül: 
- Mihez képest? 
- Nem mondanám, hogy kövér vagy, de nem is vagy sovány. 
- Egy kis túlsúly jól áll neked. 
- Láttam már kövérebbet is. 
- Megismételnéd, mit kérdeztél? Épp azon tűnődtem, mire költeném a biztosítási összeget, ha meghalnál. 
4. Szerinted ő csinosabb nálam? 
A helyes válasz: "Á, dehogy!" 
Néhány rossz válasz: 
- Igen, de neked jobb a természeted. 
- Nem csinosabb, de határozottan vékonyabb. 
- Nem olyan csinos, mint te voltál az ő korában. 
5. Mit csinálnál, ha meghalnék? 
Erre a kérdésre helyes válasz nem létezik!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

Tíz


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

szeretem a kutyákat.


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

a macskákat is


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

meg a könyveket!!!!!!


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Szakácskönyv férfiaknak 

1. Először is, moss kezet! 
2. Igenis, moss kezet! Ez elengedhetetlen. 
3. Ebben hajthatatlan vagyok: moss kezet! 
4. Rendben van. Most menj a hűtőhöz, és vegyél ki 5 tojást. 
5. Azt a 4 tojást,amit sikeresen kivettél a hűtőből, törd fel egy tálkába. 
6. Emeld fel a tálkát a padlóról,és töröld fel a kiömlött tojást. 
7. A jövőben ügyelj arra, hogy semmit se verj le a másik kezeddel. 
8. Vegyél ki a hűtőből újabb 5tojást, és azt a négyet, ami megmaradt belőlük, törd fel egy tálkába. 
9. Vegyél ki a konyhaszekrényből egy pohár lisztet és egy fél pohár cukrot. 
10. Csukd be a tisztítószerek szekrényét, és nyisd ki a konyhaszekrényt. 
11. Ez só. Tedd vissza a szekrénybe, és vedd ki a cukrot. 
12. Próbáld a cukrot a pohárba önteni. Söpörd össze a cukrot,ami kiömlött. 
13. Vedd elő a mixert, és és keverd benne a tésztát, amíg sűrű lesz. 
14. Tisztítsd meg a falakat, a plafont és a padlót a tésztától, amit kevertél. 
15. Nem, ez nem elég. A kutya nyalogatja a falat. Vegyél egy kendőt, és tisztíts meg mindent. 
16. Legközelebb próbáld meg óvatosabban indítani a mixert. Ez nem egy légpuska. 
17. Így szokták a fedelét rátenni, felülről. 
18. A töltelékhez végy 10 almát, hámozd meg és vágd fel őket. 
19. Tegyél ragtapaszt a sebekre az ujjadon. Jegyezd meg: felvágják az almákat, nem meggyilkolják. 
20. Göngyöld be az almákat a tésztába, és tedd be őket a sütőbe egy fél órára. 
21. Ha egy fél óra múlva a tészta még nem sült meg, ez azért van, mert elfelejtetted begyújtani a sütőt. Gyújtsd be, és várj újabb fél órát. 
22. Letelt a fél óra, hagyd abba a tévézést, és vedd ki a tálcát a sütőből. 
23. De most már komolyan! Hagyd abba a tévézést, és vedd ki a tálcát a sütőből!! 
24. Vedd ki a tálcát most rögtön!! 
25. Gyönyörű, nagyokos! Ez már elégett. Most menj a legközelebbi cukrászdába, és vegyél almás pitét. 
26. Menj haza, és fogyaszd el a vásárolt almás süteményt. 
27. Előbb vedd le a nylon csomagolást róla!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

meg téged!!!


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

szeretek élni


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## riola (2010 Június 21)

szeretek szeretmi!!


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Repülőgépen: 

1. Vegyük elő a laptopunkat! 
2. Nyissuk ki lassan és az erőltetett nyugalom arckifejezésével... 
3. kapcsoljuk be. 
4. Bizonyosodjunk meg, hogy a mellettünk ülő a képernyőnket bámulja. 
5. Indítsuk el a kedvenc böngészőprogramunkat. 
6. Csukjuk be a szemünket vagy nézzünk ki az égre, halkan mormolva valamit. 
7. Mély lélegzetvétellel hívjuk be ezt a címet. 

http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf 

8. Nézzük meg a szomszédok arcát.


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

SZERETEM A MUNKÁM!! 

Szeretem a munkám és elégedett vagyok a fizetésemmel. 
Szeretem a főnökömet, mert ő a legjobb ember a világon. 
Szeretem a munkahelyemet és annak környékét, ezért utálok szabadságra menni. 
Szeretem a körülöttem lévő bútorokat, és a napról napra felhalmozódó munkámat. 
Szerintem a munkám elegáns és szép, ezért nem is akarok jobbat. 
Szeretek együtt dolgozni a munkatársaimmal és szeretem, ahogy összekacsintanak, rám mosolyognak. 
Boldog vagyok, hogy itt lehetek és robotolhatok. 
Szeretem a munkahelyi megbeszéléseket unalmasságukkal együtt. 
Szeretem a munkám, nagyon szeretem, nem győzöm hangsúlyozni. 
És még azokat a kedves embereket is, akik tiszta, fehér köpenyükben jönnek értem és elvisznek innen.


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## avicenna (2010 Június 21)

21


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Vigyázat!!! Rákkeltő a hideg sör!! 

Japán tudósok megállapították, hogy a hideg sör rákkeltő hatású!!! 
Ugyanis amikor ráöntötték egy alvó rákra, az rögtön felébredt.


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

ok, remélem így meglesz. Ja, és honnan látom, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom? Köszönöm


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

akkor hajrá


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

20 mondat, amit ne mondjunk a rendőrnek igazoltatáskor  

1. Megfogná a sörömet, amíg megkeresem a jogsimat? 
2. Elnézést, de nem tudtam, hogy a radardetektorom ki van kapcsolva. 
3. Nahát, magának legalább 240-nel kellett repesztenie, ha megelőzött! 
4. Én azt hittem, hogy csak 160 centi fölött lehet valaki rendőr. 
5. Először rendőr akartam lenni, de inkább elvégeztem az egyetemet. 
6. Ugye, nem fog megszondáztatni egy kis borocska miatt? 
7. Hé, nem maga volt az a rendőr abban a Chaplin-filmben? 
8. Én csak próbáltam lépést tartani a forgalommal. Az igaz, hogy nincs előttem senki, de éppen azért kellett sietnem, hogy utolérjem őket. 
9. Az úgy történt, hogy amikor lenyúltam a kábítószeradagomért az ülés alá, a pisztoly leesett az ölemből és beszorult a fékpedál alá, így csak a gázt tudtam nyomni. 
10. Pedig holnap mentem volna a jogsimért, amit 50 000 forintért vettem... 
11. Most mit fog tenni velem főnök, ha nem szállítom le időben a bombát? 
12. Nem mehetnék el most az egyszer? 
13. Hé, az egy 9 mm-es? Ezt nézze meg, ez egy 44-es Magnum! 
14. Cuki fiú, te drága, kaphatnék megint egy olyan klassz testmotozást? 
15. Most mit vered magad, fakabát, itt nincs semmilyen záróvonal! 
16. Igaz, hogy piros volt a lámpa, de itt tegnap sem jöttek... 
17. Hú, de jól néz ki a sapkád, felpróbálhatom? 
18. Micsoda? Fehér csík? Naná, hogy fel tudom szívni! 
19. Múltkor is elengedtek, pedig akkor is kiestem a kocsiból... 
20. Azt hittem, hogy maga egy stoppos, azért nem álltam meg!


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Válaszok, melyek azt jelzik: a randi nem fog összejönni 

Fiú: Hé, mindketten ugyanabból a célból vagyunk ebben a diszkóban! 
Lány: Oké, akkor szedjünk fel csajokat! 

Fiú: Találkozhatunk majd valahol? 
Lány: Nem, sajnos soha többet nem megyek el otthonról. 

Fiú: Szabad ez a hely? 
Lány: Igen, és az enyém is az lesz, ha leülsz ide. 

Fiú: Nem jössz fel hozzám? 
Lány: Kettőnknek is van hely abban a barlangban? 

Fiú: Tudom, mit akarsz! 
Lány: Igen? És még itt vagy? 

Fiú: Nálad vagy nálam? 
Lány: Mindkettő. Te a tiédben, én az enyémben. 

Fiú: Szeretnélek felhívni. Megadod a telefonszámod? 
Lány: Benne van a telefonkönyvben. 
Fiú: De nem tudom a neved! 
Lány: Az is benne van a telefonkönyvben. 

Fiú: Nem találkoztunk mi már valahol? 
Lány: De igen. Nővér vagyok a nemibeteggondozóban. 

Fiú: Én Vízöntő vagyok. Neked mi a jeled? 
Lány: Behajtani tilos. 

Fiú: Szeretném magam neked adni! 
Lány: Sajnálom. Nem szeretem az olcsó ajándékokat. 

Fiú: Ha láthatnálak ruha nélkül, boldogan halnék meg. 
Lány: Ha én látnálak ruha nélkül, röhögve halnék meg. 

Fiú: Hé, kicsim, összetehetnénk amink van! 
Lány: Sajnálom, de én csak a saját fajombeli egyedekkel randizok. 

Fiú: A tested egy templom! 
Lány: Bocs, de ma nincsen istentisztelet. 

Fiú: Bármit odaadnék neked! 
Lány: Jól van, akkor nézzük csak a bankszámládat! 

Fiú: Elmennék érted a világ végéig is! 
Lány: Akkor mire vársz?


----------



## retne (2010 Június 21)

Értelmező szótár férfiakhoz 

Romantikus lélek vagyok. = Nincs egy árva kanyim se. 
Különbözöm a többi férfitől. = Nem vagyok körülmetélve. 
Te vagy az egyetlen lány, aki valaha is számított nekem! = Te vagy az egyetlen lány, aki nem rúgott ki. 
Szeretnélek közelebbről megismerni. = Hogy aztán a haveroknak eldicsekedhessek. 
Ez csak narancslé, próbáld ki! = Na, még 3 kör, aztán indulás az ágyba. 
Egyéni arcod van. = Az ágyból azért nem rúgnálak ki, de egy vödör a fejedre nem ártana. 
Á, ő nem érdekelt komolyan. = Az istennek se akart feljönni hozzám. 
Nagyon hiányoztál! = Annyira hiányom van, hogy a fiú szobatársamat is vonzónak találtam. 
Jó volt velem? = Nem vagyok biztos a férfiasságomban. 
Milyen vagyok az előző barátaidhoz képest? = A micsodám tényleg olyan kicsi? 
Csodálatos volt a tegnapi éjszaka! = Ki a fene lehet ez itt mellettem? 
Igazán szeretsz? = Néhány mókás dolgot szeretnék veled tenni az éjszaka. 
De tényleg nagyon szeretsz? = Pár igazán perverz dolgot szeretnék veled tenni az éjszaka. 
Mennyire szeretsz? = Azokat a perverz dolgokat most szeretném veled csinálni. 
Valamit el kell mondanom! = Jó lenne, ha elmennél a bőr- és nemibeteg gondozóba. 
Okvetlenül felhívlak! = Inkább hagynám, hogy vérebek harapják le a férfiúi díszemet, mint hogy téged újra lássalak! 
Gondolkodnom kell. = Most már nem tűnsz olyan jó nőnek, mint amikor részeg voltam. 
Azt hiszem, lehetnénk csak barátok! = Marha rusnya vagy! 
Sokat tanultam tőled! = Következőt!


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

hat


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

nekem is van kettő


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

*a*

a


----------



## orsy001 (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

*s*

c


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

*d*

d


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

*e*

w


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

g


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

z


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

wa


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

ref


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

asnhh


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

hnfsmjhg


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

erghrtnjujtzrhtegr


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

eedtrbsd


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

rebsrenhg


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

hzjukiulogfst


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

tnzduklo


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

hzuskmjfdgf


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

rehjzkzfds


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

jmk,zliguztfgsdcsí


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

gukzjhdfvcy


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

:9:tqrztudzurtfgvads


----------



## laci0983 (2010 Június 21)

Rtzztr5esad


----------



## pogiagica (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## pogiagica (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## pogiagica (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## eniq1984 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

c


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

d


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

e


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

f


----------



## mogeda (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

g


----------



## mogeda (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

h


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

i


----------



## mogeda (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## mogeda (2010 Június 21)

1 :d


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

j


----------



## szilard28 (2010 Június 21)

21


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

k


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

l


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

m


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

n


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

l


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

m


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

n


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 21)

Vannak dolgok (Könyvek) amiket régóta kerestem a neten de nem találtam. Itt megvannak. Minden feltöltönek köszönöm.


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 21)

Az admin-ok elgondolkodhatnának: Tényleg kell a 2 nap?
HA valakit érdkelaz oldal akkor úgyis feltúrja.


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

ez jo


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

*Köszi*

Fantasztikus ez a fórum


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

wwww


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 21)

Én is ezt fogom tenni... Biztosan találok valami érdekeset


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

Minden itt van amit csak keresni érdemes


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

ritka jo


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

miért e szabály?


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

hmm


----------



## Reano (2010 Június 21)

graaa


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

Legyen úgy


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

*Ahogy*

Ahogy kell hogy legyen


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

Az idővel való buta játszadózás


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

Mintha csak a lányomat látnám


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

Csodák pedig vannak


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 21)

*Fórum*

Mint például ez a fórum itt


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

én is


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

találtam


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

néhány


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

nagyon jó


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

könyvet


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

amit


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

már


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

régóta


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

keresek


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

és


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

örülök


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

hogy


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

itt


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

Egy olyan filmet keresek...


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

többmindent


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

megtalálok


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

ami olyan...


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

egy helyen


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

filmet is


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

ez baromság, de csinálom


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

zenét is


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

mintha elnyelte volna a föld


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

...


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

:sad:


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

de próbálkozom...


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)




----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

hátha valaki egyszer...


----------



## Julia9 (2010 Június 21)

(\ /) ♫
( . .)
c('')('')


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

mégis csak felteszi...


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

amit elnyelt ...


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

c


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

d


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

e


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Igazad van)


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

f


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Es hat persze ... menji betu egy helyen


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Június 21)

Láttam már több olyan film-kérést, ami nekem meg van általam digitalizált
változatban (VHS-ről). Ha nem áll módomban a feltöltés, kit, s hogyan érjek
el az anyaggal, hogy feltegye?


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

hi


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Most pedig mindenki tanul szamolni?)


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

h


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

www


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

k


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

*en is ugyszinten ....*



Paul-xxx írta:


> sziasztok, nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam



Mi is ugyszinten


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Angelus írta:


> de próbálkozom...



Proba szerencse )


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Föfe írta:


> kilencedik



... dehogy .... mar megvan az egesz)


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

i


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

rhajni2 írta:


> gfhcjzguzfoklijhbhlioh-ápojákpőáűkpő
> űzdrzhzg



Jol hangzik .... bar nehez kiolvasni ... mintha mas nyelven lene)


----------



## asdc (2010 Június 21)

jó nyelven van az csak nem mindenkinek kell hogy értse is


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Bruno Senna írta:


> Olvastam akkor este dumcsizunk megyek a zenei részlegre töltögetni



Jo toltogetest


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

asdc írta:


> jó nyelven van az csak nem mindenkinek kell hogy értse is



Igazad van)


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

még így sem működik a letöltés


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

j


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

szerintetek mit rontottam el?


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.



Bolcs szollas


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> szerintetek mit rontottam el?



Minek? Mi a problema?


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

folyton hibát ír ki, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> folyton hibát ír ki, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom



Probaljal meg varni kicsit ... meg jarkalni a kategoriak kozot


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

pedig már 25-nél tartok


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

flamer írta:


> Probaljal meg varni kicsit ... meg jarkalni a kategoriak kozot



az segít? nagyon kell az az e-könyv :12:


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> pedig már 25-nél tartok



Probaltal mas posztokhoz is hozaszolni?


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

flamer írta:


> Probaltal mas posztokhoz is hozaszolni?



spammeljek végig minden topikot?


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> az segít? nagyon kell az az e-könyv :12:



Meg lehet probalni ... es ha mar mashol is jarsz akkor posztoljal valamit valamere, nem csak itt


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> spammeljek végig minden topikot?



A dehogy ... csak egy par hozaszolast meg irhatsz masfele is.


----------



## sundisznocska (2010 Június 21)

flamer írta:


> Meg lehet probalni ... es ha mar mashol is jarsz akkor posztoljal valamit valamere, nem csak itt



megpróbálhatom.. max. nem fognak szeretni


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

i


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

sundisznocska írta:


> folyton hibát ír ki, hogy még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom



Mindjart elerem en is a 20 posztot asztan kiderul hogy mi a helyzet ezen a forumon


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

szz1966 írta:


> i



j


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

k


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

szz1966 írta:


> k



Akkor legyen egy L


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

a föld.


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

l


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

We walking in the air.


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

Riding in the midnight blue.


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

salala énekelni jó


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

és már csak 5x kell hírt adni magamról,akkor is mikor nincs mit mondani


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Angelus írta:


> salala énekelni jó



Hajra ...


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

érdekes opcio ez a 20 hozzászólásos korlát, ha aztán ittvan hozzá a kiskapu


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

belegondolok hogy 3 év alatt sose írtam semmit csak olvasgattam a fórumot


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

j


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

szz1966 írta:


> j


----------



## flamer (2010 Június 21)

Angelus írta:


> belegondolok hogy 3 év alatt sose írtam semmit csak olvasgattam a fórumot



Minek?


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

Nagyon esik az eső


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

lehet ha ennyi időt fordítanék annak a pár könyvnek a felkutatására, mint erre, ugyanugy meglennének ...


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

flamer írta:


> Minek?



Miért ne?


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

de ez legalább biztos


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

k


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

Amit én keresek sajnos dvd-n sem kapható film, az m1-nek van meg kópián és nem adják ki... talán félnek hogy nem lenne elég a bevétel


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

A lehető legközelebb akarok maradni a peremhez, anélkül, hogy túlbuknék rajta. Onnan sok olyasmit lehet látni, amit középről nem.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Soha nem létezett semmiféle "azok a régi szép idők", mindig is csak a mindennapok voltak.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

A humor egy eszköz arra, hogy távol tartsuk magunktól az élet nehézségeit, egy eszköz arra, hogy megvédjük magunkat. Az ember a végén belefárad, a hírek továbbra is szörnyűek, és a humor is megszűnik működni. Mark Twain is rettenetesnek találta az életet, de a vicceivel kordában tartotta ezt a rettenetet.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Avégből születtünk erre a világra, hogy lopjuk a napot. Nehogy elhiggyék az ellenkezőjét!


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

meg ingyen is van


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

meg semmi


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

A háborús történetek elmesélésének egyik leghatásosabb módja az, hogy nem meséljük el. A civilek ilyenkor kénytelenek mindenféle hőstetteket elképzelni.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Szerintem a bolygó immunrendszere az AIDS-szel, az új influenzatörzsekkel és a tuberkulózissal próbál megszabadulni tőlünk.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Nem igaz, hogy a jó nem győzedelmeskedhet a gonosz fölött. Csak az angyaloknak is úgy kellene szerveződniük, mint a maffiának.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Talán nem kedvelem a gazdagokat? Szó sincs róla. A legjobb – vagy legrosszabb –, amit tehetek velük, hogy megfigyelem őket.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Közeli rokonaink, a gorillák, az orangutánok, a csimpánzok és a gibbonok mindig is nagyon jól elvoltak úgy, hogy csak nyers növényeket ettek, míg mi nemcsak hogy meleg ételeket készítünk, de mára, alig kétszáz év alatt, szinte teljesen elpusztítottuk ennek az egykor egészséges bolygónak a létfenntartó rendszerét - főleg azzal, hogy termodinamikai dáridót rendeztünk az ásványi energiahordozókkal.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Amikor a dolgok igazán jól mennek, nagyon figyeljünk oda, hogy észre is vegyük. Nem nagy diadalokról van szó, hanem egyszerű alkalmakról: olyasmiről, mondjuk mint limonádét inni az árnyékban egy forró délután, vagy egy közeli pékség illatát beszívni, vagy horgászni, vagy ügyet se vetni rá, fogunk-e valamit, vagy sem, vagy hallani, amint valaki csak úgy magában gyönyörűen zongorázik a szomszéd házban.


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

mikor telik le már?


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

A képzeletáramkör úgy van kialakítva, hogy a legminimálisabb ingerre is reagáljon. A könyvek alapvetően huszonhat fonetikai jelből, tíz számjegyből és körülbelül nyolc írásjelből állnak - az emberek pedig megnézik ezeket, és látják maguk előtt a Vezúv kitörését vagy a waterloo-i csatát.


----------



## LauraDeLoessian (2010 Június 21)

krumplicsoki...


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Művészetből nem lehet megélni. A művészettel csak elviselhetőbbé lehet tenni az életet. A művészet, akármilyen jól vagy rosszul csinálja valaki, a lelket táplálja, az Isten szerelmére! Énekeljünk a tus alatt! Táncoljunk a rádió mellett! Meséljünk történeteket. Írjunk verset, akár rossz verset is a barátainknak. Csináljuk olyan jól, amilyen jól csak tudjuk. Csodálatos jutalomban lesz részünk. Alkotni fogunk valamit.


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

na még egy pár idézet, és márcsak a 2 napot kell kivárni


----------



## patak (2010 Június 21)

*könyajánló*

*Kulcs könyv !!*

*Judith Lewis Herman: Trauma és gyógyulás
- Az erőszak hatása a családon belüli bántalmazástól a politikai terrorig *

*Varga Bernadett* könyvismertetése
Forrás:
http://www.antidepresszans.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/trauma-es-gyogyulas.htm


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## patak (2010 Június 21)

*könyajánló*

*Kulcs könyv !!*

*Judith Lewis Herman: Trauma és gyógyulás
- Az erőszak hatása a családon belüli bántalmazástól a politikai terrorig *

*Varga Bernadett* könyvismertetése
Forrás:
http://www.antidepresszans.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/trauma-es-gyogyulas.htm


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse.


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## patak (2010 Június 21)

*könyajánló*

*Kúlcs könyv !!*

*Judith Lewis Herman: Trauma és gyógyulás
- Az erőszak hatása a családon belüli bántalmazástól a politikai terrorig *

*Varga Bernadett* könyvismertetése
Forrás:
http://www.antidepresszans.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/trauma-es-gyogyulas.htm


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Angelus (2010 Június 21)

Ne essen már, milyen nyár ez?!?!?!?!


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél.


----------



## patak (2010 Június 21)

*könyajánló*

*Kúlcs könyv !!*

*Judith Lewis Herman: Trauma és gyógyulás
- Az erőszak hatása a családon belüli bántalmazástól a politikai terrorig *

*Varga Bernadett* könyvismertetése

Forrás:
http://www.antidepresszans.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/trauma-es-gyogyulas.htm


----------



## etilmorfin (2010 Június 21)

A múlt, a jelen és a jövő közötti különbség csak illúzió, még ha oly makacs is.


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## patak (2010 Június 21)

*könyvajánló*

*Kúlcs könyv !!*

*Judith Lewis Herman: Trauma és gyógyulás
- Az erőszak hatása a családon belüli bántalmazástól a politikai terrorig *

*Varga Bernadett* könyvismertetése
Forrás:
http://www.antidepresszans.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/trauma-es-gyogyulas.htm


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*Köszi ezzel nagyon sokat segítesz*

A


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*b*

B


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*C*

C


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*D*

D


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 21)

E


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*E*

E


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 21)

F


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*F*

F


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 21)

szia midenkinek!


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*G*

G


----------



## szz1966 (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*H*

H


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*I*

I


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*J*

J


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*K*

K


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*L*

L


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*M*

M


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*N*

N


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*O*

O


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*P*

P


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*Q*

Q


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*R*

R


----------



## Tukeinon (2010 Június 21)

21?


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*S*

S


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

*T*

T


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

U


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

v


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

W


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

X


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

Y


----------



## borika14 (2010 Június 21)

Z


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

köszi


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Koncz Zsuzs


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Magnus Carlsson


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Alcazar (4)


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Cher (5)


----------



## kcsabi (2010 Június 21)

igaz


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Celine dion (6)


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Dana International (7)


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

Mire végzek.... (8)


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

megőszülök 9


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

nyertél


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## cronee (2010 Június 21)

én is nyertem


----------



## emmmm (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## holdfeny56 (2010 Június 21)

mosolyogj a világra és az visszanevet rád


----------



## csaba1528 (2010 Június 21)

Úgymint:1?


----------



## csaba1528 (2010 Június 21)

Te! Ez működik!


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*hozzászólok*

A


----------



## csaba1528 (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## csaba1528 (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*üzi*

20-1


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Szólj hozzá*

20-2


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Szólj te is hozzá*

20-3


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*20*

20-4


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Kkjkfgb*

121313131


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Még kellen epár*

213154978


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Oiutigjbl*

32754754541264


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Uuuuuuuuúú*

123456789


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Zzzzzz*

345678


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ*

Nem te !


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Jaaaaa ?*

121211211211


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Tttrt*

 TTTTTTTTTT:lol:


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*77777*

 NA NA


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*232323232*

\\m/ ÉLJEN A ROCK


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Lllllllllllllll*

Iiiriiiriiiiiri


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Iiiririiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Lzgsdfdvcx b,cm ngkbédsylé


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Fúúúúú*

1,2,3


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Jenki zulu*

:9:óóóóóó


----------



## Kenguruka (2010 Június 21)

*Utcsó*

kiss JÓÓÓÓ !!


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 21)

abc


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 21)

def


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*Sz*

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlöm minden kedves honfitársamat...
hamrosan sok-sok kottát szeretnék veletek megosztani...

Csabi


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*a*

a


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*s*

s


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*b*

:d


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*bb*


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*ff*

ff


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

*as*


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

sas


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

asasasas


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

ztrew


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

aaaa


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

sssss


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

vvvvvv


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Budapest


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Vác, Miskolc


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Debrecen, Nyírbátor


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Kecskemét, Veszprém


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Zalaegerszeg, Abaújszántó


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Encs, Szikszó, Forró


----------



## BCsabi (2010 Június 21)

Tiszakanyár


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

s


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

f


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

h


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

m


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

n


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

v


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

c


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

x


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

y


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

í


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

ű


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

á


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

é


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

l


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

k


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

j


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

h


----------



## totemke (2010 Június 21)

g


----------



## lucy61 (2010 Június 21)

*lucy61*

abcdefghjkléá


----------



## lucy61 (2010 Június 21)

*lucy61*

Harmatos bokor ölén
Egy fiú, olyan mint én
Egy fiú alszik csendben
Golyó van a szívében.


----------



## lucy61 (2010 Június 21)

*lucy61*

Várj meg ne tedd,
Káprázat mi elvakít.
Elfelejted tán ,hogy hol vagy,
Tedd csak el a fegyvered.

Ez színház, semmi több,
nézz körül,
Ócska díszletek.
A színpadon ez csak próba,
Bennünk van a szörnyeteg.


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

Köszönöm a javaslatot!


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

Igazán tetszik.


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

Remélem hamar meglesz a 20!


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

Négy


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

öt


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

hat


----------



## lucy61 (2010 Június 21)

*lucy61*

Mit jelent ha áll a folyó
Mit jelent ha sima a tó
Mit jelent ha áll a szél
Azt, hogy már nem él.


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

hét


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

.....


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

nyolc


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## szedlii (2010 Június 21)

megvan köööössszii


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

20! Hurrá!


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

Utáálom ezt az időőt XD


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

Nyarat akarok!


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

11. hamaroosan emgvan a 20!! YEE!!


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## Pegazi (2010 Június 21)

...


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## Carlie (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## Jimmy Smog (2010 Június 21)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

Hát ez nem rossz, miért van akkor a 20 üzi kötelezettség file letöltéshez, ha ilyen gyorsan összeszedhető?  Na mindegy, akkor muszáj lesz flood-olnom, bocsi  De hogy ne mondjátok, hogy csak a letöltésért jöttem, jelentem: úgyis ért már egy regisztráció, mert kedves hazánkból (ismételten) kezd elegem lenni... Másfél évet töltöttem Spanyolországban, szép is, jó is; jelenleg bajuszig áll a válságban, így aztán kényszer-visszacuccolás Mo-ra... Még kintről olvasgattam a fórumot, mert azért Spanyolország klímája nagyon bejött, de van néhány igazán bosszantó dolog ott is... néhány Kanadából időlegesen haza (vagyis Spanyolba) költözött barátom elbeszélése alapján azonban azt hiszem, a krízis végével meg fogom keresni a módját, hogy tudom két gyermekkel, egy feleséggel és egy jó szakmával megvetni a lábam a tengerentúlon. Addig marad Spanyol-Magyar ingázás...


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*123*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



gvkvkcckcckccbbcfbfg
vnvnvnnvnbnbnbnn 
nvvnvnvnvnvn


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

na akkor flood: 2


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

Jimmy Smog írta:


> 16


ffffbcbcbcblcvb
xvkxcvcmcm
cmkcvcvlc
xcllvlcvl,cv,c


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

három


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

négy


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*3-üzi*



charles_m írta:


> na akkor flood: 2



xxxxvnvkvnk
jjccnknnck
kxkxkxkxvmxm


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

öt five cinco


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

seis 6 yasot six hat


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*üzi 4*



charles_m írta:


> na akkor flood: 2


vffmflmldfmbfb
cvcbbb,fvb cvb
cvcclcbl,bl,b,vl,bn b,béb,béé.é.á.báv.bábvb


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

siete 7 ilgup seven hét


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*üzi 5dgg*



Kradav írta:


> vffmflmldfmbfb
> cvcbbb,fvb cvb
> cvcclcbl,bl,b,vl,bn b,béb,béé.é.á.báv.bábvb



jndvndkvdvdlldvdv cvvvcvbccvbcb cbvnvnvvdb vkkvldvldlv cmngghnnbbn hhzzejuezvhv vn,vmcvcc.c,bcvb cvb vxc


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

*koszi*

koszi


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*6*



Kradav írta:


> jndvndkvdvdlldvdv cvvvcvbccvbcb cbvnvnvvdb vkkvldvldlv cmngghnnbbn hhzzejuezvhv vn,vmcvcc.c,bcvb cvb vxc



xvxvxkkvkvklmv
cxmxmvxlxmvlxnvlbfkjogogopohphfphpgfhg
x,xx, c, .c. é


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*7ccc*



Kradav írta:


> xvxvxkkvkvklmv
> cxmxmvxlxmvlxnvlbfkjogogopohphfphpgfhg
> x,xx, c, .c. é



cnnkknccxyc
nvnvnvnvnvnvn
vcb bbvngjgjghn fhgjgjgjgjgttut


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*8*



Kradav írta:


> cnnkknccxyc
> nvnvnvnvnvnvn
> vcb bbvngjgjghn fhgjgjgjgjgttut



kjkkvjvkjvk
xvmxxvmllvlv
vé,cvlclcvlcvéévclblbcncn kvdjldddkdlévkdvx


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

ocho 8 yadol


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*9*



Kradav írta:


> xvxvxkkvkvklmv
> cxmxmvxlxmvlxnvlbfkjogogopohphfphpgfhg
> x,xx, c, .c. é



xkkkmmxvmxlv
xxlvxxvmxlévxvx
évévév,é,é,vé,vvcvv


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*10*

ddvmlmmclmcmclmlcm
lvlcvlvlvlclcvcvccbc


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*11*

bbbbbbbbcb
nckvkkmcmvcv
vcmcmcmlclccbc


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

nueve 9 ahop kilenc


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*12*

jkjxkckxmkxc
xkxkxkkxm x
tankju kkxlééésssc


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*13*

ez is megvolt még sincs vége ejjkkkkkkklllllknbnbbn


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

*ok*

nagyon jo oldal


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

13... de messze a vége )))


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

14 tizennégy


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

tetszik


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*14*

ez is megvolt még 6 alkalommal fárasztom magamat hogy elég jó legyek


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

15 quince


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*15*

djdfdkdkdfd
xklmvmkvmklv
c.ccmclbmllblfklgfklfklklvb 
b .l.bcvlbblvllnlléngéfééféfléléélé


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

*hello*

sziasztok


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

16 dieciséis


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

erdekes


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

17 diecisiete
szia!


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok6


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*16*

Ha nem zudnád ez volt a tizenhatodik üzenetem és nagyon töröm a magyart


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

dieciocho 18
hola, Antonio, que tal?


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok7


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

diecinueve 19


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok8


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

tizenhetediknek nem is olyan rossz, de lehetne jobb is ha arra gondolok........


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok10


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok11


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

veinte húsz twenty 
mehetek lehúzni a file-t )))
köszönet! muchas gracias! thanks a lot!


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

még háromszor jövök aztán elmentem


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok12


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

6


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

kettő az nem olyan sok csak lenne már vége


----------



## charles_m (2010 Június 21)

pontosítok... 2 nap múlva jövök file-t lehúzni


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok13


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok14


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok15


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

A hozzászólásaim nem túl érdekfeszítőek de nem is az volt a cél, hol van itt acél? hehe


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok16


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

ffhfhfhfghhngggjgj gjgjgjgjgjgjghj
bnmbbmbmbmbmbmbmbmbm


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok17


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok18


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## Kradav (2010 Június 21)

*20*

utuomcmcckv
xmkxkxxkmxc,v
vlmvclmcllvlcvlcvcv
vclllclvlbvlvnáécvnévv , vnvnvnvnn


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok19


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok20


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok21


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## ANTONIO81 (2010 Június 21)

ok22


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## CreativeCat (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

izé


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

hümm


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

aha


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

güzü


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

most


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

igeeeeeeen


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## andraska (2010 Június 21)

:9:


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

alma


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

körte


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

barack


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

5


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

8


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

9


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

10


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

11


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

12


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

13


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

14


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

15


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

16


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

17


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

18


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

19


----------



## tatimea (2010 Június 21)

20


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

nemtudjavalakimelyikgombballehetszünetettenniaszavakközé? )


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

még 7 üzenetet kellene bevarázsolnom


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

amúgy tök jó ez az oldal, még nem is volt alkalmam megdicsérni a készítőjét...


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

a 16. üzenet nem fog semmiről sem szólni, ezt bátran megígérhetem.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

a 17. a 16. üzenet folytatása


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

a 18.-ban elmesélem a bátor kisnyúl történetét, aki puszta kézzel ment át a szellőztető ventillátoron.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

a 19. arról szól, hogy kell összerakni a bátor-kisnyúl-aki-átment-a-ventillátoron--puzzle nevű játékot.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

a 20. rólam szól. hogy itt ülök és üzengetek a vakvilágba.


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

21. szép estét


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

valami itt nem nyuszis


----------



## ariane5 (2010 Június 21)

le szerettem volna tölteni egy zenei file-t de sajnos nem engedi a rendszer.. Pedig már 20 hsz is megvolt... Biztosan megint én rontok el valamit...


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*kjgh*

jhgkfdj


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*mnbbj*

mnbjh


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*nbn*

b


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*bn*

mnn


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*m*

.-.,


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


soha nem tudhatod...


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*,*

,mlk&aelig;l


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*kj*

,mnml


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*lklk*

.jk&aelig;


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*,mn*

mnb


----------



## lykae (2010 Június 21)

nekem valahogy nem megy.....


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*n*

mnm


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.,m,*

m.,


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

fsdbíxcdb íc


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

sdgfn bbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.knm*

,mn


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.m*

m


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

ggggsydf


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

dddddddddddddddddd


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.,m*

.mj&aelig;l


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.,m*

.,k&aelig;l


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*n*

hjjk


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*,m,n*

,j&aelig;kjl


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*.*

lkjk&aelig;l


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

xfgmnxcv


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*-.,.-*

,m,


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

köszönjük a lehetőséget,


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

dfbafsdb


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

A


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

sd


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

hogy ilyen módon is összegyűjthető


----------



## cleopatra24 (2010 Június 21)

*mknl*

,.m.,k


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

B


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

sfdvb


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

a szükséges limit!


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

C


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

adsfb


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

D


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

df vg


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

E


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

linkajánló:
http://www.webkresz.hu/


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

dfg


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

F


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

asfd


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

G


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

df01w2


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

H


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

linkajánló:
http://www.idokep.hu/


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

h


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

J


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

df


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

ghk


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

gfjkl


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

úők8z


----------



## Krisz 99 (2010 Június 21)

fgjkmsx


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

linkajánló:
http://szoljon.hu/galeria/39478


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

Kösz a link ajánlót Leslie, az időjárás rettenetes. Nem elég hogy egész télen lestük a napocskát mikor bújik elő, még júniusban sem látjuk. Pedig napozni kell mert az élet maga a napsütés - akárki akármit mond. A rémhírekről, a melanómákról Szendi Gábor véleménye a mérvadó számomra


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

linkajánló:
http://www.beatlestube.net


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

lionvenus írta:


> Kösz a link ajánlót Leslie, az időjárás rettenetes. Nem elég hogy egész télen lestük a napocskát mikor bújik elő, még júniusban sem látjuk. Pedig napozni kell mert az élet maga a napsütés - akárki akármit mond. A rémhírekről, a melanómákról Szendi Gábor véleménye a mérvadó számomra


azért vannak biztató időszakok is... remélem!
-
erre a SzG-ra gondolsz? http://www.tenyek-tevhitek.hu/


----------



## leslie (2010 Június 21)

linkajánló:
http://adatvedelem.blog.hu/


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

1


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

2


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

3


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

4


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

55


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

66


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

7


----------



## lionvenus (2010 Június 21)

Igen arra gondolok. 
Határozottan elhiszem az antidepresszánsokról írt cikkeit, egyszer még régen a Diana gyilkosság(az angol hercegnő) környékén azt mondta egy pszihiáter ismerősöm, hogy a prozac arra jó hogy vidáman nevetve menjél át a piroson a zebrán. S az bizony régen volt... A környezetemben is sokan szednek ilyen pirulákat, mert el akarják hinni hogy jobb lesz tőle. 
Az időjárás pedig... sok gondolat van felőle. Napszél, HAARP, változó föld? Csak győzd felfogni.


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

A szonett


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

(Ennél a sornál megakadt,)


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

b


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

a


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

c


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

d


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

m


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

o


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

ssaascassac


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

as


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

sax


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

xsa


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

Yy


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

Asxdas


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

saxas


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

xsax


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

saxasasxsax


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

d


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

jpojp


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

asxasxcsc


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

c


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

(aztán mégis folytatta és befejezte.)


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

kji


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

by Tandori Dezső


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

hiuhih


----------



## vizespohar (2010 Június 21)

szétszabdalások a talált tárgy megtisztításából


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

uihiuh


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

iiiiiiii


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

ijoijo


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

kjhiuhi


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nexu (2010 Június 21)

fdsd


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*A TINTÁSÜVEG*



 


Vándorszinész korában Megyeri
(Van-e, ki e nevet nem ismeri?)
Körmölgeté, mint más, a színlapot.
Kapott
Ezért
Egyszer vagy öt forintnyi bért,
Amint mondom, vagy öt forintnyi bért. 
Először is hát tintáért megyen,
Ha ismét írni kell, hogy majd legyen.
A tintás üveget pedig hová
Dugá?
Bele
Kabátja hátsó zsebibe,
Amint mondom, kabátja zsebibe. 
S hogy pénzre tett szert, lett Megyeri vig,
S hazafelé menvén, ugrándozik.
Hiába inti őt Szentpéteri:
"Kari,
Vigyázz!
Kedved majd követendi gyász,
Amint mondom, majd követendi gyász." 
Úgy lett. A sok ugrándozás alatt
Kifolyt a tinta; foltja megmaradt.
Megyeri elbusúl - kedvét szegi
Neki
A folt,
Mivel csak egy kabátja volt,
Amint mondom, csak egy kabátja volt. 
Mi több: kabátja éppen sárga volt,
És így annál jobban látszott a folt.
"Eldobnám - szólt - de mással nem birok;"
Ez ok
Miatt
Hordá, mig széjjel nem szakadt,
Amint mondom, mig széjjel nem szakadt. 
Pest, 1844. szeptember


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*CSOKONAI*



 


Egy kálomista pap s Csokonai
Egymásnak voltak jóbarátai.
Kilódul egyszer Debrecenből
S a jóbarát előtt megáll,
S: ihatnám, pajtás! így kiált föl
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
"No, ha ihatnál, hát majd ihatol,
Akad még bor számodra valahol,
Ha máshol nem, tehát pincémben;
Ottan nem egy hordó bor áll."
Szólott a pap, s leballag véle
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
"Ihol ni, uccu!" fölkiált a pap,
Amint egy hordóból dugaszt kikap;
"Szaladj csapért! ott fönn felejtém;
Szaladj öcsém, de meg ne állj!"
És fölrohan lóhalálában
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
A likra tette tenyerét a pap;
Csak vár, csak vár, hogy jön talán a csap.
S a csap nem jött, és a pap morgott:
"De mi az ördögöt csinál,
Hol a pokolba' marad az a
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály?" 
Tovább nem győzte várni a csapot,
Ott hagyta a hordót (a bor kifolyt),
Fölmén a pincéből a házba,
De ott fönn senkit nem talál.
Csak késő este érkezett meg
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
Hát a dologban ez volt az egész:
Kereste ott fönn a csapot Vitéz,
Zeget-zugot kikutat érte,
De csak nem jön rá, hogy hol áll?
És így csapért szomszédba mégyen
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
A szomszédban valami lakzi volt,
Elébe hoztak ételt és italt;
És ím az étel és bor mellett
És a zenének hanginál
Csapot, papot, mindent felejtett
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály. 
Pest, 1844. november


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*APÁM MESTERSÉGE S AZ ENYÉM*



 


Mindig biztattál, jó apám:
Kövessem mesterségedet,
Mondtad, hogy mészáros legyek...
Fiad azonban író lett. 
Te a taglóval ökröt ütsz,
Tollammal én embert ütök - -
Egyébiránt ez egyre megy,
Különböző csak a nevök. 
Pest, 1845. január


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*F.L. KISASSZONY EMLÉKKÖNYVÉBE*



 


Miért mondjam, hogy nem feledlek el?
Miért mondjam, hogy rólad e kebel,
Oh lyány, örökre megemlékezik?
Hitelt szavamnak szíved úgysem ad!...
Mert mi poéták hazudunk sokat,
S aztán ha szívből szólunk sem hiszik. 
Pest, 1846. június-augusztus


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*LÁTTÁL-E A RÓNA FELETT...*



 


Láttál-e a róna felett
Elszállni madársereget,
Ha rája lövének?
Igy szállnak az évek!
Egy pillanatig
Még hallani szárnysuhogásaikat,
Már a másikban alig
Kisérheti a szem a kétes utat,
Mely röptük iránya,
Melyet hasitottanak egyre rohanva;
És annakutána
Se' híre, se' hamva
Az egész karavánnak.
A messzeség
Ködében az ég
Felhőivel összefolyának.
S te állasz a néma, a puszta határon,
Tünődve: mi volt ez? való-e vagy álom?... 
Pest, 1846. december


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*UTAZÁS AZ ALFÖLDÖN*



 


Pompás kis útazás, valóban!
Alig van egy arasznyira
Fölöttem a felhő, oly terhes,
Szakad nyakamba zápora.
Bundám dohányzacskómra adtam,
Hogy az maradjon szárazon.
Csuron víz vagyok. Még megérem,
Hogy végre hallá változom.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Minő az út!... de vajjon út ez?
Vagy fekete kovász talán?
Mely ha kisűl, leszen belőle
Kenyér az ördög asztalán.
Ne dögönyözze kend csikóit,
Ne dögönyözze kend, kocsis,
Fölérünk Pestre, ott leszünk tán
Már az itéletnapon is. -


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Hej, alföld, alföld, nem reméltem,
Hogy így fizess szerelmemért!
Vagy tán e zápor és ez a sár
Épen szerelmemért a bér?
Csakugyan az lesz... a záporban
Bucsúkönyűid ömlenek,
S karod a sár, amely helyettem
A kereket öleli meg.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Szép tőled, kedves alföldem, szép,
Hogy engem ennyire szeretsz,
Hogy távozásom így megindít,
Hogy ilyen bánatot szerez;
Örűlök rajta, hogy irántam
Ily érzékeny szived vagyon,
De, szó ami szó, jobb szeretném,
Ha nem szeretnél ily nagyon. 

Mezőtúr, 1847. június 11.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*ALKONY*



 


Olyan a nap, mint a hervadt rózsa,
Lankadtan bocsátja le fejét;
Levelei, a halvány sugárok,
Bús mosollyal hullnak róla szét.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Néma, csendes a világ körűlem,
Távol szól csak egy kis estharang,
Távol s szépen, mintha égbül jönne
Vagy egy édes álomból e hang.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Hallgatom mély figyelemmel. Oh ez
Ábrándos hang jólesik nekem.
Tudj' isten, mit érzek, mit nem érzek,
Tudja isten, hol jár az eszem. 

Diósgyőr, 1847. július 8.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*VALAHOGY*



 


Várom, várom lakodalmam
Nehezen,
No de hiszen maholnap már
Itt leszen,
Nem a világ ez az egy hét,
Lemorzsolom apródonként
Valahogy.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Szegény ember fia vagyok,
Az apám
Egy kunyhót sem, egy garast sem
Hagy reám;
Baj, baj! de nem olyan nagy baj,
Azért mi csak elélünk maj'
Valahogy.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Menyasszonyom akaratos
Kisleány,
Én sem hajtok fejet minden
Szó után,
Tüzes patak a mi vérünk,
Hanem azért csak megférünk
Valahogy.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Ma ő enged, holnap meg én
Engedek,
Igy elejét álljuk szépen
A pörnek,
És ha nappal összeveszünk,
Este majd csak kibékülünk
Valahogy. 

Szatmár, 1847. augusztus


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

*ŐSZ ELEJÉN*



 


Üres már a fecskefészek
Itt az eszterhéj alatt,
Üres már a gólyafészek
Tetejében a kéménynek...
Vándor népe ott halad.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Ott a messzeség homályin,
Ott az égnek magasán.
Látom még, mint kis felhőket,
Vagy már nem is látom őket?
Csak úgy képzelem talán.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Elröpűlnek, elröpűlnek,
Tavasz s nyár vendégei,
És őket már nemsokára
A kertek s mezők virága
S a fák lombja követi.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Mint szeszélyes hölgy, a mennybolt
Majd borul, majd kiderűl.
Ajka még mosolyg, s szemébe
Könny tolúl... ennek sincs vége,
S ajkán ujra mosoly űl.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Bús mosolygás és vidám könny!
Csodálatos keverék.
Észrevétlen karon fogja
És egy más világba vonja
A merengés emberét.


----------



## ambrusberci (2010 Június 22)

Órahosszat elmerengek,
És ha egy elejtett tárgy
Vagy harang, amely megkondul,
Fölriasztott álmaimbul:
Elmém, nem tudom, hol járt?

Szatmár, 1847. szeptember 1-7.


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

hello


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

mi ujsag>>


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Megunták végre a földöncsuszást,
Egymásután mind talpon termenek.
A sóhajokból égiháború
Lett, s lánc helyett most kardok csörgenek.
S halvány narancs helyett a déli fák
Piros vérrózsákkal lesznek tele -
A te dicső szent katonáid ők,
Segítsd őket, szabadság istene!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Nos, elbizot hatalmas zsarnokok,
Orcáitokrul a vér hova lett?
Orcátok olyan kísértetfejér,
Mikéntha látnátok kisértetet:
Azt láttatok, valóban, megjelent
Előttetek Brutusnak szelleme -
A te dicső szent katonáid ők,
Segítsd őket, szabadság istene!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Aludt Brutus, de már fölébrede,
S a táborokban lelkesítve jár,
Mondván: "ez a föld, honnan elfutott
Tarquin s amelyre halva hullt Cézár;
Előttünk meghajolt ez óriás,
S ti a törpéknek meghajoltok-e?" -
A te dicső szent katonáid ők,
Segítsd őket, szabadság istene!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Eljő, eljő az a nagy szép idő,
Amely felé reményim szállanak,
Mint ősszel a derűltebb ég alá
Hosszú sorban a vándormadarak;
A zsarnokság ki fog pusztulni, és
Megint virító lesz a föld szine -
A te dicső szent katonáid ők,
Segítsd őket, szabadság istene! 
Pest, 1848. január


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*RÓZSAVÖLGYI HALÁLÁRA*


 
 
Vén muzsikus, mit vétettem én neked,
Hogy mindig csak szomorítasz engemet?
Keseregtem, mikor szólt a hegedűd,
Hej, nem szól már, s ez nekem még keserűbb,
Ez nekem még keserűbb!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Régi sorsa magyaroknak a bánat,
E nélkül már tán élni sem tudnának,
Ha már igy van, ébredj föl vén barátom,
Hadd busúljunk legalább a nótádon,
Hadd busúljunk nótádon!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Cudar nemzet biz a magyar, hiába,
Nem igen néz se' előre, se' hátra,
Elfeledte, ami történt ezelőtt,
A jövő meg? bánja is ez a jövőt.
Bánja is ez a jövőt!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Egyszer ember csak a magyar, mikor a
Fülét, szivét megtölti a muzsika,
Könnybe lábbad a két szeme olyankor,
Eszébe jut a siralmas hajdankor,
A siralmas hajdankor. 
Sirathatjuk is a multat, Mohácsot,
Kiket ott a török fegyver levágott;
Ha őket eltemették vón rendesen,
Húszezer sír állna ottan egy helyen,
Húszezer sír egy helyen!


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

És mikor már kibusúltuk magunkat,
Megfeszítjük lelkünket és karunkat,
És ha akkor ott volna az ellenség,
Ha mégannyi volna is mind elesnék,
Mind egy szálig elesnék! 
Akkor aztán bízni kezdünk magunkba',
Hogy telik még mitőlünk is nagy munka,
Hogy kivirít még a magyar nép fája,
S lombjait majd isten, ember csodálja,
Isten, ember csodálja! -


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Ébredj föl, vén muzsikus, vén barátom,
Hadd busúljunk, lelkesedjünk nótádon,
Olyan istenigazában tudtad te,
Hogy hol fekszik a magyarnak a szive,
A magyarnak a szive. 
Mért hagytál el? hiszen mi rád nem untunk,
Pedig veled ötven évet mulattunk,
Gyere vissza, áldom azt az istened,
Kezdd el újra, kezdd el azt az ötvenet,
Kezdd el azt az ötvenet! - 
Addig híttam, hogy sírjából megjelent,
Megjelent, de csak addig volt idefent,
Míg kezével hajlékára mutatott...
Mi van benne? hegedű és koldusbot,
Hegedű és koldusbot! 
Pest, 1848. január 29.


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*ANYÁM TYÚKJA*



 

 
Ej, mi a kő! tyúkanyó, kend
A szobában lakik itt bent?
Lám, csak jó az isten, jót ád,
Hogy fölvitte a kend dolgát! 
Itt szaladgál föl és alá,
Még a ládára is fölszáll,
Eszébe jut, kotkodácsol,
S nem verik ki a szobából.


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Dehogy verik, dehogy verik!
Mint a galambot etetik,
Válogat a kendermagban,
A kiskirály sem él jobban. 
Ezért aztán, tyúkanyó, hát
Jól megbecsűlje kend magát,
Iparkodjék, ne legyen ám
Tojás szűkében az anyám. - 
Morzsa kutyánk, hegyezd füled,
Hadd beszélek mostan veled,
Régi cseléd vagy a háznál,
Mindig emberűl szolgáltál, 
Ezután is jó légy, Morzsa,
Kedvet ne kapj a tyúkhusra,
Élj a tyúkkal barátságba'...
Anyám egyetlen jószága. 
Vác, 1848. február


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*A TÉL HALÁLA*



 

 
Durva zsarnok, jégszivű tél,
Készülj... készülj, a halálra!
Jármodat megunta a föld,
És ledobja valahára;
Szabadság lesz! ím, az ég is
Ideszegődött a földhöz,
Fegyvertárából, a napbul,
Tűznyilakkal rád lövöldöz.


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Meg fogsz halni, vad, bitor tél!
Addig él csak minden zsarnok,
Míg magok alattvalói
Szabadságot nem akarnak;
Hogyha egyszer a raboknak
Akaratja ki van mondva,
Összeomlik börtön és lánc,
S elenyészik híre-hamva.


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

Harcolj, harcolj, föld, a téllel,
Ne félj, megbirod, levágod,
S szabadságodat kivívod,
Tavasz a te szabadságod.
Eljön, eljön a szép tavasz,
S hoz virágokat kebledre,
És szivárványt diadalmi
Koszorúnak a fejedre! 
Nézd, amelynek rabja voltál,
A tél maga érzi vesztét,
Dúlt arcán megtört szemébül
Sűrü könnyek omlanak szét.
Hah, ki eddig csupa jég volt,
Most hogy olvad, mily gyáván hal!...
Nem csoda, hiszen testvér a
Gyávaság a zsarnoksággal. 
Pest, 1848. február


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*1848*



 

 
Ezernyolcszáznegyvennyolc! az égen
Egy új csillag, vérpiros sugára
Életszínt vet a betegségében
Meghalványult szabadság arcára. 
Szent szabadság, újabb megváltója
A másodszor sűlyedt embereknek,
Drága élted miljom s miljom ója,
Ne félj, téged nem feszítenek meg. 
Elbuvék a békesség galambja,
Fészke mélyén turbékolni sem mer;
Háborúnak ölyve csattogtatja
Szárnyait a légben vad örömmel. 
Hah, ti gyávák, ti máris remegtek?
Ez csak kezdet, ez csak gyermekjáték...
Hátha mindazok beteljesednek,
Amiket én álmaimban láték! 
Eljön, eljön az itélet napja,
A nagy isten véritéletet tart,
S míg jutalmát jó, rosz meg nem kapja,
Már nyugonni sem fog addig a kard! 
Pest, 1848. február


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*BEAUREPAIRE*


 
 
Hogy kitelt a franciáknál
A király becsűlete:
(Mint ezernyolcszázharmincban
S most valami két hete) 
Fölberzenkedett a német,
S esküvék, hogy bosszut áll,
Megöli a szabadságot
És megmenti a királyt. 
S vitte zsoldos seregét és
Longway már meghódola,
Megy tovább, Verdunön a sor,
Elkezdődik ostroma. 
Verdun gyáva népe reszket,
S reszkető félelmiben
Térd- s fejethajtást határoz,
Hogy bántása ne legyen. 
De az őrség kapitánya
Beaurepaire mást beszél:
"Hódolásról nem lehet szó,
Még nem oly nagy a veszély. 
Ha az ellen fegyverünkbe
Szerelmes, jól van, tehát
Hadd vigye ki kezeinkből,
Mi magunk ne adjuk át." 
Aki gyáva, siket is, nem
Hallgatott rá a tanács,
Tollat nyujtanak neki, hogy
Irj' alá a hódolást. 
Beaurepaire elhajítja
A tollat, s fegyvert ragad,
S lelkesűlten és elszántan
Mondja ki e szavakat: 
"Éljétek túl hát a szégyent,
A gyalázatot, de én
Az ellennek csak holttestet
Adni át megesküvém. 
Bátraink előtt halálom
Majd mint vonzó példa áll...
Én betöltöm esküvésem...
Végszavam: szabad halál!" 
Nekiszegzé kebelének
S elsütötte fegyverét,
S ez szivébül kiszakítá
Életének gyökerét. 
Pest, 1848. február


----------



## naplopoka (2010 Június 22)

*TOLDI*



 

 1846
*,Mostan emlékezem az elmult időkről,
Az elmult időkben jó Tholdi Miklósról...' *

*Ilosvai *
​ Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:
Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.
Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,
Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának. 
Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;
Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.
Hárman sem birnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját,
Elhülnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
,És, kit a csizmáján viselt, sarkantyúját.'[SIZE=-1][1][/SIZE]


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

Páromnak keresek egy nótát szülinapjára, itt megtaláltam


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

már csak hozzá kellene férnem valahogy


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

alakul


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

blablabla


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

abc


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

jól elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

még tizenkettő


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

hoppá, csak tíz


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

aaa


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

aaab


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

jajaj


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

közeledek a végéhez


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

5 beszólás szükséges


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

ez a sárga fej nem is hasonlít hozzám


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

három


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

kettő


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

egy


----------



## suddha (2010 Június 22)

megérett a meggy 
hú de belejöttem


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 22)

mennyi a hozzászőlásaim száma?


----------



## idurcs (2010 Június 22)

21-ről lecsökkent 19-re korábban


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

Az energiakacsát majdnem olyan nehéz elkészíteni, mint egy elektromos pitbullt!


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

A Pepsi cola eredeti neve: Brad itala


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

Én nem szeretem azokat az embereket, akik macskát tartanak :S


----------



## klumpa (2010 Június 22)

*1*

1


----------



## klumpa (2010 Június 22)

*22*

22


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

A helyszínelők általában a balesetekhez 600 liter cola-t visznek, az aszfalt lemosásához.


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

23


----------



## klumpa (2010 Június 22)

*33*

és akkor 3


----------



## klumpa (2010 Június 22)

négy


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

és akkor 4, mozgassuk a csípőt


----------



## klumpa (2010 Június 22)

öt


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

gyerünk, gyerünk, gyerünk, öt


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

Béres Alexandra a legmenőbb


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

ha nem lenne más emberi lény a földön, én akkor is kirugdalnám a házamból


----------



## Joshika111 (2010 Június 22)

A horkolós béka általában jót tesz a szemmozgató izmoknak


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Joshika az bizti. Igaz még olyat nem láttam.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

De remélem egyszer még fogok látni.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Na már csak 15 pötyörészés, és tölthetek.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Mos kerestem rá a Benjire, 13 részes.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Nagyon birom azt a kis bestia kutyát.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Na a bánatba, elkezdett esni az eső.


----------



## Marcsika12 (2010 Június 22)

Remélem nem lesz égszakadás mire elindulok.


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

Borges és a matematika .. új és nagyon érdekes könyv.


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

Jó lenne pár könyv a Katasztrófa-elméletről


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok.

Ez az első hozzászólásom
Még van 19


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

Világjáró magyarok, rejtélyek vadászai


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Olvasta valaki a BATTLE ROYALE című könyvet?


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Ez a következő hozzászólásom
Majd csak összejön már a 20


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Szóval senki nem olvasta? 
Pedig azt mondják nagyon jó és véres könyv?


----------



## vatta67 (2010 Június 22)

és mégsem


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Hali mindenkinek


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok

Jó sokszor köszönök, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás

Azt meséljétek már el nekem légyszi,hogy lehet filmet letölteni úgy, hogy egybe jöjjön le a film ne pedig epizódonként.


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

g


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

m


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Már nem sok hiányzik a 20 hoz


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)




----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)




----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget a húsz hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)




----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

5
Oh. Úgy látom már ketten vagyunk itt.


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

19 )))


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

igen valószínű


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Legato13 (2010 Június 22)

Nyertél!


----------



## lídya (2010 Június 22)

Hurrrrrrrááááááá megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

vlgre tudok ide írni)


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

Köszi, hogy segítesz


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

nagyon megkönnyebbültem


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

egy csomó könyvet elakarok olvasni


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

Claudia Gray-től


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

Sherrilyn Kenyon-tól


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

Maggie Stiefwater-től


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

aztán ott van még


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

P.C. Cast


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

Alison Noel


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

J.R. Ward


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

persze szeretek más könyveket is


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

de ezeket a legjobban


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

:razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

:razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

:razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

:razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

22


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

23


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

25


----------



## solyaeni (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

:razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## szabika69 (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás oldal?


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Én hónapok óta regisztrálva vagyok, csak elfelejtettem a jelszót.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Kaptam új jelszót.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Erre a rendszer úgy reagált, mintha új tag lennék...


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Nem tudok semmit le-fel tölteni.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Ez nem semmi.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

???


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Üdvözlök minden kedves tagot.Nagyon szeretnék Önök közé tartozni.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

El kell érni 20-at?


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 22)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Nem elég a hozzászólás, még 2 napot várni kell?


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Akkor miért regisztráltam hónapokkal ezelőtt?


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Most csak jelszót váltottam...


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 22)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...





Egregy írta:


> Üdvözlök minden kedves tagot.Nagyon szeretnék Önök közé tartozni.


Nagyon jó,hogy önök ennyire szereti Magyarországot.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Semmi egyéb nem változott egyébként.


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Csak a jelszó...


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Ezt minden módosításkor el kell játszani?


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 22)

123456


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Vagy csak egy szerencsétlen véletlen?


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Vagy mi?


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Vagy úgy...


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Oké, megértettem...


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Sw


----------



## Anakin10 (2010 Június 22)

Az erő legyen veletek...


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

s


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

fds


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

wr


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

ry


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

hgf


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

nbvc


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

m


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

45


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

987


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

nbv


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

vb


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

ny


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

jhfg


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

lugosító ételek:
szójalecitin


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

mmnvb


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

6ty


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító ételek*

szójadió


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

7utyr


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

szójabab


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

jhfg7


----------



## flamandu (2010 Június 22)

jgfvny6567556


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító fűszerek:*

kelta só


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító italok*

lugos vízek


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

anyatej


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító magvak*

tökmag


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító zöldségek*

fűfélék


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

gyermekláncfű


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

szójacsíra


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

uborka


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

tengeri zöldségek


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

az algafélék nem lugosítanak!


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

kelkáposzta


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

petrezselyem


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*lugosító gyökerek*

cékla,retek,gyömbér


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*eléggé lugosít:*

szójabab


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

*eléggé lugosító zöldségek*

paradicsom,avokádó


----------



## mogyorka61 (2010 Június 22)

sóska,fokhagyma


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

igaz hogy nem zöldség,de.... citrom


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

pontosabban citromos víz


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

almaecetes víz


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

5:d


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## famaha (2010 Június 22)

mingyi meglesz


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## Afrodyte (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*A*

A


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*2*

2


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*3*

3


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*4*

4


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*5*

5


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*6*

6


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*7*

7


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*8*

8


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*9*

9


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*10*

10


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*11*

11


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*12*

12


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*13*

13


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*14*

14


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*15*

15


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*16*

16


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*17*

17


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*18*

18


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*19*

19


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*20*

20


----------



## watz (2010 Június 22)

*21*

21!


----------



## bagira38 (2010 Június 22)

*20 pont gyűjtése*

Még csak 3 napja próbálkozom, de úgy látom, nem könnyű a pontok gyüjtése.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

akkor én is kezdeném a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

Kanadáról eszembe is jutott az Így jártam anyátokkal-ból Robin


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

Ő tényleg igazi kanadai


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

hát ez nagyon jó


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

nah még 16 db és kész is


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

már csak 15


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

Hsz gyűjtés indul. Amúgy cső mindenkinek.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

2.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

3.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

4.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

5. 20 mp-et várni kell válaszonként. Helyes. Gondoltam h nem ilyen egyszerű.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

6.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

7.kiss


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

a visszaszámlálás már egész jól megy


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

8.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

9.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

5...


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

4...


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

ktimi90 írta:


> a visszaszámlálás már egész jól megy



Ki erről ki arról.


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

11. fele megvan :23:


----------



## ktimi90 (2010 Június 22)

és az utolsó


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

12.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

13. :444:


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

ktimi90 írta:


> és az utolsó



jó neked én még gyüjtök


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

15. 75%


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

16.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

17.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

18.


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

19. célegyenes:8:


----------



## misa83 (2010 Június 22)

:77: 20. !!!


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

El sem hiszem, hogy hazaértem végre... Ezek az állapotok, amik uralkodnak ^^"


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

Vízátmosás, löszfal omlás...


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)

Látom, hogy ezt a témát jól elkáposztásítottalanítottátok!


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

És, hogy egy út Pestről Pécsre 11 órán át tartson. xD


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

5, mert a végén még végigpanaszolom a fórumot


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*1*

1


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*2*

2kiss


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*3*

3


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*4*

4


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*5*

5:d


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*6*

6


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*7*

7


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*8*

8


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*9*

9


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*10*

19


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*11*

11


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*12*

12:--:


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*13*

13


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*14*

14:butt:


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*15*

15


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*16*

16:99:


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*17*

17kiss


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*18*

18


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*19*

19


----------



## pozar.atila (2010 Június 22)

*20*

20:34:


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

*zolevizso Nr. 1.*

Hol szednek virágot a lemezek?
- A disc-réten.


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 2.

Mi az, ha kinyomom a szemed?
- Eyes cream.


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

kiss1


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 3.

Mi az összefüggés tér, idő és tömeg között?
- Ha jó az idő, a tömeg lemegy a térre.


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 4. 

Hogy hívták Árpád apánk feleségét?
- Pehelynek.
Miért?
- Mert az "István, a király"-ban énekelte Koppány, hogy Árpád néPE HEJ!


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

:99:7


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

:34:8


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 5. 

Milyen választási lehetőséget kínált Sarolt a fent említett rockoperában a pogány küldöncnek?
- "Pusztulj vagy meghalsz!"


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

:6:9


----------



## batka1976 (2010 Június 22)

:77:10


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 6. 

Hogy hívják a süket macskát?
- *SICC!*


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 7. 

Melyik a leggyorsabb jármű?
- Az IFA, mert mindig az megy a sor elején...


----------



## Sencia (2010 Június 22)

Hogy lehet az, hogy erdőtűz egyetlen szikrából is keletkezik, de egy tábortűz meggyújtásához egy egész doboz gyufa is kevés?


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 8. 

Tévedni emberi dolog - szólt a sün, majd lemászott a súrolókeféről...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 9.

Két alak közeledik az erdőből. Az egyik futva, a másik medve.


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 10.

A lepényhal először, a remény hal meg utoljára.


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 11. 

- Köhög még? - érdeklődik a patikus a meghűlt betegtől, akinek előző nap tévedésből hashajtót adott el.
- Nem merek...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 12. 

Létezik-e vajon bandzsa küklopsz?


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 13. 

Pénteken nem szerencsés dátum...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 14.

Soha nem tudtam befejezni semkit, de ezt most csakazé...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 15.

Ön dönt, iszik vagy vezet - de egyszerre a hármat ne csinálja!!!


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 16.

4x4


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 17.

Az előbb nem jött össze...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 18.

Majdnem 20...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 19.

Egy híján 20...


----------



## zolevizso (2010 Június 22)

Nr. 20.

20!!!


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

már régebben regisztráltam, csak elfelejtettem a jelszavamat...


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

most megpróbálom, hátha sikerül a fiamnak gyakorlatokat letölteni


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

?


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

afjawej


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

ksdjreio ei


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

vajon mennyinél tartok?


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

túl gyorsan gépelek arendszerhez képest...


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## agressor75 (2010 Június 22)

Megvolt a 20 hsz, mégsem történik semmi... Hm... Ilyenkor mi van???


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

Mikor jön már össze a 20?????:s


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

hali


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

szerintem már van 50 hozzászólás de még mindig nincs semmi


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

134


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

ok


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi a tanácsot


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## Tyros2_men (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

14:d:d


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## scream18 (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## 7Janek7 (2010 Június 22)

yupiii


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## b.edus (2010 Június 22)

és 20


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

aha


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

6
ja nem
5


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

most má' 6


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

7 megy ez!


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

Hahó!


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

nyóc


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

kilenc
Hello


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

tííííííz


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

ez nem írom, szerencsétlen szám


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

hét


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

14 (Talma!!!!)


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

3*5


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

2*8


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

18-1


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

17+1


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

az én kedvencem 19


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## szalingerz (2010 Június 22)

húúúúúúúúsz


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

*Sziasztok!*

Már csak 19 hozzászólásom van,úgyhogy írok nektek még egy keveset!


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

lassan,de biztosan végzek,már csak 16


----------



## Sakura9 (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

mozilla összeomlás


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

ó már csak 5


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

látom nem csak nekem kell most a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

A1


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

valahol elszámoltam..


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

Már csak 14


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

a 19.


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## hermanr (2010 Június 22)

és mintha meglenne. és itt mond köszönetet mindenkinek aki a rengeteg máshol elérhetetlen ebookot feltöltötte.


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

Már csak 3!!


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

de még akkor is kell várnom két napot-_-'


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## karandiramon (2010 Június 22)

Megvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

még


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

elég


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

sok


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

Még úgy 8, és ha jól számoltam lassan a 48 órám is letelik.^^


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

üzenetet


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

kell


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

küldenem


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

vagyis


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

már


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

csak


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

9et


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

Pötyi


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

csak


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

:-(


----------



## Pipifül (2010 Június 22)

:55: HA minden igaz...


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

mit


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

meg


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

nem


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

teszek


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

fél


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

óra


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

olvasásért


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

egy


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

bizonytalan


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

letöltésért


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

és


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

2 napot


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

glory. a többieknek további jó irogatást kívánok meg kitartást


----------



## Mártus11 (2010 Június 22)

is kell még várni?


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

*3*

3


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

*4*

4


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

szuper


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

lehetőség


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

f


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

e


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

g


----------



## Ajt (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

s


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

f


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

g


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

agg


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

ag


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

rr


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

gge


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

h


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## mika77 (2010 Június 22)

0


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

*Labdarúgó világbajnokság*

 Természetesen


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

xD


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

még 18


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

vki elolvassa ezt?


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

20 az kicsit sok


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

De kell a Kárpátia!


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

jah, lehetne kevesebb is picivel:444:


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

Még 17 kell


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

Na ugye hogy lehetne?  Szerintem is! Sztrájkol


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

junk


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

7dik megy most  De ez olyan hülyeség..


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

8. Unalmas ez


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

június


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

9. Semmi vicc nem jut az eszembe :S


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

10. feleee!!


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

11. Magyarország mindörökké!


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

A haza minden előtt!


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:9: vv


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

13. Szerencsétlen szám...


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

14. Hát. ez kész


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

15. De a Kárpátia új albumának 3 számáért megteszem!


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

16. Na még párat aztán...


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

17. Magyarnak lenni dicső gyönyörűség!


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

18. Nagykorú vagyok


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

19. A barátság olyan ékszer, amit mindig fényesen kell tartani!


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)

20. Éljen a Jobbik!


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

16 :!:


----------



## Szandyye (2010 Június 22)




----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

18:shock:


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

:77::77: 20


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## SoulKing (2010 Június 22)

*első*

köszönöm a hasznos info-t!


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## dittaditta (2010 Június 22)

20 juhú!


----------



## lata59 (2010 Június 22)

12 - mi a baj?


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Atti76 (2010 Június 22)

Köszi!


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok!
Először is szeretném megköszönni ezt a remek lehetőséget, hogy meg lehet tenni ezt a 20 hozzászólást mindentől függetlenül.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

másodszor pedig, feltételezem, hogy kérdésekre nem fogok választ kapni ebben a topicban, így a kérdéseimet is megtartom magamnak.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

harmadszor pedig azon gondolkodom, hogy mit is írjak, igaz ki volt írva, hogy bármit lehet, de azért nem olyan örömteli értelmetlen dolgokat írni. nekem legalábbis gondot okoz, hogy csak "fkjdfljd"-kat írjak.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de én személy szerint elkezdtem olvasgatni, hogy eddig ki mit írt! És azt tapasztaltam, hogy igen kevés ember írt értelemtlen dolgokat. Annak ellenére, hogy majdnem biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy az összes hozzászólást senki nem fogja végigolvasni.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Azon is godnolkoztam, hogy ezt a 20 hozzászólást azért találták ki, hogy esetleg a kevésbé tapasztalt emberek is szert tegyenek egy kis rutinra hozzászólás írás terén.  nem is rossz ötlet!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Esetleg egy bot végignézheti, hogy ki hogyan tartja be a netikettet?


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

nem is olyan hülyeség!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

már csak azt lenne jó tudni, hogy hanyadiknál tartok. most írom a 8-at? valószínűleg, mert az üzenet:7! :$


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

uppsz. ez a szmájli nincs itt


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

tíz


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

- Hogy hívják az informatikus papot?
- Felhasználó barát!


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Ejha már 11-nél járok


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

Shaka! Én speciel azért írogatok össze-vissza mert már alig várom hogy meglegyen a 20-am hogy az áhított könyvekhez hozzájuthassak ami nagy kiváltság lenne tekintve hogy idegenbe szakadt magyarként nem sok lehetőségem van az anyanyelvemen olvasgatni


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

már nem kell sok


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Jókat tudtok kitalálni, le a kalappal mindenki előtt, aki ehhez és a többihez hozzájárult!


----------



## bugatti (2010 Június 22)

Igen


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

van az 13 is


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

ohh de jó kösszönöm!!!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

ha már itt tartunk akik most itt vagytok honnan merről irogattok? 
Én németország Ludwigshafen am Rhein!


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Valóban, erre nem is gondoltam. Én pedig itt egy olyan könyvre bukkantam, amit sehol máshol nem találok. még könyvesboltban sem.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

De feltételezem nem csak letölteni lehet hanem fel is. Ha jól láttam, akkor mások által feltöltött könyvet lehet letölteni.


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Nekem is kéne a 20 hozzászólás, így ne hari gyerekek, de kommentálok mindenfélét!


----------



## bugatti (2010 Június 22)

*Abc*

Abc Abc Abc


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Kedves forumozok ugyan anyira várom hogy összegyüljön az a 20bejegyzés!!!De most akkor tényleg elszámolhatok ABC,VAGY 1,2,3???beirás?


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

feltünt hogy az előző kérdésem elég hülye kérdés volt tekintve hogy észrevettem hogy a nevek alatt látható a hely ahonnan írtok ehhh....bocsi kissé fáradt vagyok


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

A


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Oh! Én nem mentem otthonról olyan messzire. Szarvasról (Békés megye) csupán Pestig jutottam. Szal én innen irogatok lelkesen.


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

B


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

hogy kerül ide ez a puszilgatós smiley?! asszem a kisS hozta magával


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

c


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Tényleg! na ha nem mondod nekem fel sem tűnik, hogy ott a "hol:"


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Most komolyan a fele banda elhülyéskedi a kommentárokat?


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

Én se örömmel jöttem :S az élet hozta így...engem meg a párom...mármint ő hozott magával  ő kapott itt állást én meg nem hagyhattam magára hát jöttem én is


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

@Süti.86: igen, az hozta magával. mielőtt elkezdtem ide írni, végig olvastam jó pár oldalt, és találtam olyat ahol ez mással is megesett.


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Az szép! nem is jó egyedül elengedni az ember kedvesét!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

noxide!El bizony de mondjuk itt nem is nagyon akad beszélgető téma...hacsak nem találod ki magadnak  

Shaka!Bizony ott van én is csak most fedeztem fel nem maradtál le semmiről


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Azért egy normális mondat... esetleg 20 még nem a világ! :-/


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Nekem sajnos muszály meg csinálni ezekett a beirásokat!!!Mert egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni már 2hónapja!!! Ha valakit érdekell akkor képet tudok mutatni a rajzaimból és akkor eldöntheti hogy muszály e ezek a beirások!!!!


----------



## Shaka82 (2010 Június 22)

Shaka82 írta:


> @Süti.86: igen, az hozta magával. mielőtt elkezdtem ide írni, végig olvastam jó pár oldalt, és találtam olyat ahol ez mással is megesett.



nem is jó egyedül elengedni az ember kedvesét. Mármint ilyen messzire és hosszú időre!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

Shaka!Pedig 4 hónapig egyedül volt itt mig ki nem tudtam jönni de majd meg pusztult szegény párom  hát ugye férfi ember a drágám nem nagyon tudott magáról gondoskodni mert addig az anyja tette otthon itt meg már nem volt aki segítsen de beletanult...mindenesetre azért most élvezi hogy megcsinálok helyette mindent


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Írok, írok addig írok... amíg 16ot le nem írok... TIZENHAT! Vége...


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

De sok van még 20 ig....


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Noxide de már legalább 11 nél tartasz ez már haladás


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

noxide!Te szlovákián belül honnan vagy?Élnek rokonaim Komáromban és Párkányban azért kérdezem


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Van még 10 emm ilyen nincs...............


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

nem olyan sok ez a 20 hsz ha el tud beszélgetni az ember mindenféléről


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

különben a 20 hsz-t még értem de miért kell még a 2 napos várakoztatás is?!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Süti.86 ha valaki beszélgetne velem is akkor lehet hogy észrse veném ezt a 20 beszólást!!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

na mindegy lassan csak összejön a 20


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

beszélgetnék én veled de miről? pl milyen rajzokat készítesz?


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Hál istenek túl vagyok a 2napos várakozáson csak a bejegyzésekel vagyok gondba!!!Én sem értem a 2naposat...


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Bármiröl!!ÖÖ Manga rajzokat csinálok komolyan kiálitásom is volt már de ot csak emberekett rajzoltam most átt tértem erre a japán stilusba..ebböl szeretnék valami komolyat kihozni a dologból!!!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

na ez érdekes!és illusztrátorként szeretnél dolgozni vagy csak a magad és mások szórakoztatására rajzolsz?


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

süti.86 komolyan Németországból irsz???


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

egyébként nekem még csak most jön a 2 napos várakozás a fene vinné pedig alig várom hogy olvashassak...nagyon hiányoznak a magyar könyvek szenvedélyem az olvasás de nem költhetem minden pénzem könyvre mikor hazamegyünk mert egyrészt nem akarok könyvtárat nyitni, másrészt gatyám is rámenne amennyibe ma a könyvek kerülnek :S


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

1illusztrátorként is kiprobálnám magam 2 meg szeretek rajzolni és szeretem ahogy az emberekre hatok a rajzaimal...


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

igen onnan írok  miért olyan fura ez?


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Ha szabad kérdeznem hogy hogy németben vagy???Igen manapság a könyvek....kész vagyon!!!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

remélem sikerül megvalósítanod a terveidet a rajzokkal kapcsolatosan  én is rajongok a művészetekért...de leginkább az irodalomért


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

a vőlegényem itt kapott munkát én meg jöttem utána, itt vagyunk már 2008 óta  (illetve a párom 2007 szeptemberben jött ki én pedig 2008 januárban) és nagyon úgy néz ki a dolog hogy még minimum 3 évet maradunk is.


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)




----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Nem csak meglepödtem,nem fura csak meglepetés volt...


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Nem hiányzik magyarország?És jól érzed magad ott? Igen a szerelem nevében mindent engem is most jegyeztek el....és páromért bármit de ö is értem...Irodalom,én is imádok olvasni sött könyvet is irok én egy kicsit sok rétegü vagyok...


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

nem olyan nagy szám németo....én mennék már haza


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Észre se vettem meg van a 20De olyan jó itt lenni beszélgettni...


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

meglepi


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

El is hiszem....Mondjuk én kiköltöznék csak nem németbe!


----------



## Süti.86 (2010 Június 22)

de hiányzik nagyon  különben már egész elvagyok itt eleinte nagyon utáltam meg néha most is rámjön de elvagyok  gratulálok az eljegyzéshez!Mi 2007 augusztus óta vagyunk eljegyezve és jövő nyárra tervezzük az esküvőt  utána pedig a babát  majd meglátjuk 
Na most mennem kell mrt hazajött a párom és ilyenkor mér csak az övé vagyok  örülök hogy beszéltünk és látod gyorsan összejött a 20 hsz 
Szia és minden jót


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Noxide és te hogy hogy szlovákiából???


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Hátt akkor sok sikert az élethez és hátt persze.....párod az elsö 
Szia é kösszönöm a beszélgetést...


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Mi az, hogy hogy Szlovákiából? Nem értem a kérdést, pedig született magyar vagyok!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Noxide ... bö válasz   nah de sebaj


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Csak meg kérdeztem hogy hogy szlovákiából?... baj a kérdés miatt ???


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

gfdghdfhgfhfgtjgfjghjghjhftt


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

nah mindegy láttommindenki eltünt!Hátt akkor sziasztok!!!


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

De mi az, hogy: hogy hogy én Szlovákiából?


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

már 4


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

itt az 5


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

hmm.....Csak meg kérdeztem hogy hogy te ott laksz vagy valami lysmi valami beszélgetési formát akkartam kihozni ebböl az egészböl!!!Valamire rá kellet kérdeznem,,,,


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

*6*


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Tudjtok mit? Előbb-utóbb csak megírjátok, hogy mit szeretnétek!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Ez jó pofa itt az 5


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Remélem nem akadtál ki Noxide????


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

Először ügyet sem vetnek rád, azután kinevetnek, azután támadnak, végül győztél." - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## eszter0930 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

igyekszem elérni a 20


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

és nem tudtam miket irjak


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Hmm ebbe van valami Rencsikee!!!


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

Egy jó tanács, ami az életre nagyon is igaz, saját tapasztalat:
"A második milliót már becsületesen is meg lehet keresni!"


----------



## Noxide (2010 Június 22)

Igen, szlovákiai magyar vagyok, netán zavar? Köben meg a Karminca dalt hallgatom...(Andrew Lloyd Webber, Macskák)


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

sajnos nem igazán "saját" tapasztalat. de lehet valakinek az


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Tölem beszélgethetünk hogy azzal elüsd addig is az idött!!!


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

„A lehetetlen csupán egy szó, amivel a kisemberek dobálóznak!”


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

De hogy zavar miért zavarna....nah de nah!!!!   Mint mondtam csak beszélgettni akkartam veled NOXIDE!!!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Tettszenek az irásaid Rencsikee


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

okés, 


Néha úgy érzem, az egész világ ellenem van. De azért tudom, nincs igazam ... néhány kisebb ország semleges.


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

köszönöm.
szeretek idézetek gyűjteni.
Amit részegen NEHÉZ kiejteni:
dezoxiribonukleinsav
precizios specifikacio
polipropilenredukalo
ratifikacios innovacio


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Réggen én is éreztem igy már nem...!!!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)




----------



## eszter0930 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

Amit részegen LEHETETLEN kiejteni:
Nem, nem iszok többet!
Köszi, de nekem nem vagy elég szép.
Jó estét, tisztelt biztos úr!
Nincs kedvem verekedni.


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Lassan meg lesz a 20bejegyzésed rencsikee!!!!


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

Lopott kocsival, jogsi nélkül, vasárnap délután, részegen zebrán rendőrt gázolni, majd továbbhajtani rosszat jelent.


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

te látom már viszonylag régóta vagy tag?
miért regisztráltál?


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Neharagudjatok de most nekem menem kell majd legközelebb irok ide addig is mindenkinek sok szerencsétt és további szép napot!!!


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

-?


----------



## rencsikee (2010 Június 22)

köszi, neked is további szép napot neked!


----------



## amira02 (2010 Június 22)

Én a könyvek miatt regiztemm mert találtam olyat amit nagyon szeretnék és ma megint rámutatot valaki hogy jelene megint fel jönni és meg csinálni ezt a 20bejegyzést hogy letölthesem a in már 2honapja váró könyvett!!!


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

Egész tudnám olvasgatni ezeket a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

Nagyon kreatívak itt az emberek!


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

És jók a smile-ik is...


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

.


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

Például ez::9:


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

vagy ez::44:


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

akkor ez eddig asszem 5 volt...


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

vagyis 6...


----------



## ladybug7 (2010 Június 22)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

bocs, aazem már 7...


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

hali


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

ha jól tudom


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 22)

akarom mondani 8...


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

ez a 14


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

oksa megvagyok,


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

köszi chao


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

tévedtem


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

köszi szépen,már kezdtem aggodni mit is csináljak.


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

na akkor kezdem


----------



## hugo-csv (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

még kell sok


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

legalább 11


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

már csak 10


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

234


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

564


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

még mindig


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

szeretnék már letölteni!


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

simpson családot nézek


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

ákom bákom berkenye


----------



## maxhunter (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

még 3 és vége!juhhhééééééé


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

esik az eső még mindig.20 másodperc


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

és vége!


----------



## tom-tom69 (2010 Június 22)

meg van a 20 üzenet! juhééé


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Üdv mindenkinek! köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek! 
Marika


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Szép estét


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Jó éjt


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Szép álmokat


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

[/IMG]


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

[/IMG]


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

http://s590.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=a20mi20barE1tsE1gunkANYA.gif


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

régen nem írtak ide


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

ezt elnéztem


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Az új prímszám, melyet a 213 466 917-1 alakban írhatunk fel a legrövidebben, rendesen kiírva 4 053 946 számjegyet tartalmaz; egy embernek jó három hétig kellene írnia, hogy a végére érjen.


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

szép estét!


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

[/IMG]


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

mindenki odavan a vb-ért?


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## AndBer (2010 Június 22)

Kinek szurkoltok a foci vébén?


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Nekem a legfontosabb tulajdonságaim


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

b


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

c


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

d


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

e


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

szia szép kép


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

ez se rossz 9


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

10 na ez a tízedik hozzászólásomkiss


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

11 még 9 és tölthetek le könyvet:11::11::11:


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

te vagy a képen?


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Zsuscsinyu írta:


> 10 na ez a tízedik hozzászólásomkiss




Szia! Köszönömkiss


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

tehát igen?


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

bár teljesen mindegy,hogy ki,de csinos az biztos.kiss


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Szia! Kellemes hetet ( saját szerkesztésem)


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

b


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

c


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

Köszönöm szépen,neked is!


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

d


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

igen nagyon tartalmas hozzászólások ezek


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

e


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

f


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

20 megvan a 20 megyek tölteni


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

már csak 19 hozzászólás


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

grat


----------



## Zsuscsinyu (2010 Június 22)

sok sikert mindenkinekkiss


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

h


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

i


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

így tényleg nem nehéz összeszedni


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

jj


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)




----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

k


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

14kiss


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

15:4:


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

16:!:


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

nemis. már csak 12:O


----------



## takács marika (2010 Június 22)

Kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek!
Marika


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek! Talán szebb lenne, ha nem lenne ilyen bánatos az idő. De azért így is legyen mindenkinek jó estéje.


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

17:34:


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)




----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

igazi nyári időjárás, nemde?


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

Tényleg ezer köszönet! 
És akkor kezdek is számolni: 1


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

1 - koszi!


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

20:xd:d


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

9^^


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

2 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## palánk (2010 Június 22)

további sok sikert Bye


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

3 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

4 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

5 - koszi!


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Ki hogy érzi most magát?


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

6 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

7 - koszi!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

egy


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

8 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

kettő


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Én így:


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

9 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

a felénél tartok: 10


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

három


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Én most vagyok a 6-nál.


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

10 - koszi!


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

éééééss az utolsó ezer köszii


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

11 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

12 - koszi!


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Én a Földön regisztráltam.


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

13 - koszi!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

öt


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

14 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Nagyon érdekes ez a honlap.


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

15 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

hét


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

nyolc


----------



## evcsúú (2010 Június 22)

na azért még hozzáteszek egyet kööszii még egyszer-kétszer


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Eddig nem is foglalkoztam vele, de most már érdekel.


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

16 - koszi!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

17 - koszi!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

tíz tiszta víz


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Annyi minden érdekesség van itt, hogy nehéz lesz kilépnem.


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

18 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

19 - koszi!


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Halihó!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

national elf


----------



## lexlutor (2010 Június 22)

20 - koszi!


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

tizenkettő


----------



## zsu2222 (2010 Június 22)

Kész vok!!! 20


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Legyen mindenki boldok a Földön!


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Bocsánat! Legyen mindenki boldog a Földön!


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

péntek 13


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

tizennégy


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Marika, te is a 20-ra gyúrsz? )


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

tizenhat


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

még 14


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Om Mani Padme Hum


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

ez most komoly?


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

ez csak egy magyar találhatta ki


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

így megőszülök


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Om Mani Peme Hung


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

és még értelme sincs


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

de látom, más is küszködik


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Miért?


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Egy csótány 9 napig képes fej nélkül élni, mielőtt éhen hal.


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

valaki mondja meg, mire jó ez...


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

sdfg


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

Thnx!


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

Huh de sokat írtak ide


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

de csupa bölcsességgel lesztek gazdagabbak


----------



## yencike (2010 Június 22)

alap


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

huh hát igen egézség hát...


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

A macskák vizelete foszforeszkál a sötétben. ... ezt meg ki figyelte meg?


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Om Mani Padme Hum. Ez egy szanszkrit mondat, jelentése: Áldás minden lény számára. Pránanadi


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

meg virtuális szeméttel


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

De sokan vannak itt


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

jdhgjjgh


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

amit én termelek most


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

A jegesmedvék balkezesek.


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

A nulla az egyetlen szám, ami nem írható le római számokkal.


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

De miért kell ez a macera?!! Ráadásul a leglassabb honlap amin valaha jártam


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

fél óra az életemből


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

és nem tudom, megéri-e


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

na, a fele már megvan


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

jjkldfsjklfsdjkldfs


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

döbbenet


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

A világító macskapisit csak a macskák látják.


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

őrület


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

és még ki is dob?


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

értem


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

dfk


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Tüsszentés közben az ember szíve egy milli secundum időre megáll.... Inkább szedem az allergia elleni gyógyszert, ez kész életveszély. ))))


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

jó, h egyetértünk


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

igaz


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

twerhr


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

huh ez gyors volt


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

A skótok először elutasították a burgonya felhasználását, mivel a Biblia nem tesz említést erről a növényről.


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

már 15 üzenet?


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

szeretek ilyen maradandót alkotni


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

rtkort


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

Hogy is megy ez?


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

jah igen


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

micsoda gondolatmorzsák!


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

és 20


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

tjzjnz


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

nah akkor legyen 21 -is


----------



## Farmeri (2010 Június 22)

20 letöltés alkalmanként, naponta, hetente?


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

A strucc szemgolyója nagyobb, mint az agya. ... és még hány emberre igaz ez! )


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

kiestek a franciák


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Az öngyújtót hamarabb feltalálták, mint a gyufát, 1823-ban, míg az utóbbit csak 1836-ban.


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

és a végén nem lesz meg, amit akarok


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

így jár, ami angolul szeretne olvasni


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

Gustave Eiffel diszlexiában szenvedett és félt a magasságtól.


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

aki, nem ami


----------



## Csilla0206 (2010 Június 22)

22


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

akkor még 48 óra?


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

kldkld


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Katocs (2010 Június 22)

sztem ez nem jól számol...


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

gdfhb


----------



## Mattya78 (2010 Június 22)

utsó, ollé


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

nálam most is az


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

fnmk


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

még mennyi?


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

akkor már csak 9


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

:d


----------



## jutke (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

111


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

112


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Kösz a jó tanácsot


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

113


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

szeretek ilyen maradandót alkotni


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

114


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Micsoda gondolatok


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Ötletesek


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Mélyen szántók


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

115


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Változatosak


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

116


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Mindenre kiterjedőek


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

117


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Gondolatgazdagok


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

118


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

Célratörőek


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

119


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

120


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

tiz


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

121


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

122


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

tizenegy


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

123


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

tizenketto


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

124


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

tizenharom


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

125


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

126


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)




----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

127


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

128


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

farkasa írta:


>


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

129


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

rtht


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

bim


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 22)

greg


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

bam


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

21


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

130


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

bimbam


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

bimbambim


----------



## picccur (2010 Június 22)

131


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

bimbambimbam


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

12 és fél


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

12 dühös ember


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

22


----------



## kisjanika (2010 Június 22)

23


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

nekem 8


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## farkasa (2010 Június 22)

hetedik


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

Ez egy jó ötlet volt Már túl vagyok az elsőn


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

jelen


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

_*4444444444444444*_


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

tényleg nem rossz


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

valami más ötlet??


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

5öt5öt5


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

köszike


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

.............................


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Én is köszönöm.  6hat


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

...................................


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

...............................................................


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

..............................................................


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Látom ti is elvagytok... 
7hét7


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

sdf


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

köszi


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

8nyolc8nyolc8nyolc8nyolc8nyolc8nyolc8


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

szia yoyolda


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

thanks


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

9kilenc9kilenc9kilenc9kilenc9kilenc9kilenc9kilenc9


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

mizu?


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Ez lesz a 10. ........kezdődik a BK...menni kéne...


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

már csak 4 kell


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok! : )))
(11.)...............


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

xd


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

De jó Neked, nekem még ezen kívül 8.....


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

111


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Hű, mit csináltam : OOOOOOOO


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

1es


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

hó


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

már 14 írásocska....wáááá


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

már csak 5.........


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

mijá


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

3as


----------



## Csuti86 (2010 Június 22)

most már megvan


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

már csak 4négy4négy4négy4négy4négy4


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

x


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

3három3három3három3három3három3három3három3három


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

bocs h majmollak, csak ki akartam próbálni


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

5x


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

2kettőonetwo


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Már csak 1


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

aa


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

utolsó


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

7!


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

Nem majmolsz, simán mindenkié a képbeillesztési lehetőség linkkel : )))))


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

2010


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

2011


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

2012


----------



## yoyolda (2010 Június 22)

az egy jó film


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Már el is felejtettem, hogy milyenek az egyszerű emberek, kimeredt szemmel néztem, ahogy egy öregúr némán napfürdőzött egy padon, egy asszony a bevásárlását végezte, egy fiatal pár ölelkezve sétáltatta a kutyáját. Ezek a szimpla dolgok elvesznek a börtönben. Úgy éreztem magam, mint turista egy távoli országban, vagy űrhajós egy idegen planétán.
Nelson Mandela


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

péntek 13


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

42


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

A friss ablaküvegek is
saját szobádat tükrözik:
befelé nyílnak, mint az álmok
- mutatva, mekkora a világod.


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

5q


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

65


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Amit őszintén mondunk, nem feltétlenül igaz.


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

o----------------------o


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

köszi


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

x


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Tegyük fel, hogy látsz egy futó embert. Az első kérdés, ami eszedbe jut, hogy valami felé, vagy valami elől fut-e. A válasz mindig mindkettő. Minden kimagasló ember magát kompenzálja. Titkol vagy rejteget valamit.
Dollhouse - A felejtés ára


----------



## gyarek (2010 Június 22)

a


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

.do-"""""'-o.. 
.o"" "".. 
,,'' ``b. 
d' ``b 
d`d: `b. 
,,dP `Y. 
d`88 `8. 
ooooooooooooooooood888`88' `88888888888bo, 
d""" `""""""""""""Y:d8P 8, `b 
8 P,88b ,`8 8 
8 ::d888, ,8:8. 8 
: dY88888 `' :: 8 
: 8:8888 `b 8 
: Pd88P',... ,d888o.8 8 
: :88'dd888888o. d8888`88: 8 
: ,:Y:d8888888888b ,d88888:88: 8 
: :::b88d888888888b. ,d888888bY8b 8 
b8;888888888888. ,88888888888P 8 
8:b88888888888888: 888888888888' 8 
8:8.8888888888888: Y8888888888P 8 
, YP88d8888888888P' ""888888"Y 8 
: :bY8888P"""""'' : 8 
: 8'8888' d 8 
: :bY888, ,P 8 
: Y,8888 d. ,- ,8' 8 
: `8)888: ' ,P' 8 
: `88888. ,... ,P 8 
: `Y8888, ,888888o ,P 8 
: Y888b ,88888888 ,P' 8 
: `888b ,888888888 ,,' 8 
: `Y88b dPY888888OP :' 8 
: :88.,'. `' `8P-"b. 8 
:. )8P, ,b ' - ``b 8 
:: :': d,'d`b, . - ,db 8 
:: `b. dP' d8': d88' 8 
:: '8P" d8P' 8 - d88P' 8 
:: d,' ,d8' '' dd88' 8 
:: d' 8P' d' dd88'8 8 
: ,: `' d:ddO8P' `b. 8 
: ,dooood88: , ,d8888"" ```b. 8 
: .o8"'""""""Y8.b 8 `"'' .o' `"""ob. 8 
 : dP' `8: K dP'' "`Yo. 8 
: dP 88 8b. ,d' ``b 8 
: 8. 8P 8""' `" :. 8 
: :8: :8' ,: :: 8 
: :8: d: d' :: 8 
: :8: dP ,,' :: 8 
: `8: :b dP ,, :: 8 
: ,8b :8 dP ,, d 8 
: :8P :8dP d' d 8 8 
: :8: d8P d' d88  8 
: d8' ,88' ,P ,d888 d' 8 
: 88 dP' ,P d8888b 8 8 
' ,8: ,dP' 8. d8''88' :8 8


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

- Miért zuhanunk a mélybe?
- Hogy megtanuljunk kimászni belőle.
Batman


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Az életünk nem más, mint a vízen imbolygó csónak bizonytalanságának harmóniája.
A napfény íze


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

íy


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

+


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Köszi ezt az oldalt!


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

A legfontosabb alapelv: az egyszerűség.
A bárányok hallgatnak


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

Abc


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

-


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Én is a 20 üzenetre dolgozom.


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

Hehe


----------



## Expecto (2010 Június 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

fj,c


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

heh


----------



## whade (2010 Június 22)

ö_ö


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Ha farmer vagy, törődnöd kell a növényeiddel, és nem a magon vagy a talajon múlik, hanem hogy foglalkozol velük minden nap, amíg csak világ a világ.
Szívek szállodája


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Ikrek!


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

he


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

hehehe


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Az ember nem azt kapja, amit érdemel, hanem amit kap.
Doktor House


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Foci.


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

haha


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Az ember nem azt kapja, amit érdemel, hanem amit kap.
Doktor House


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

hihi


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

huhu


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

kifogytam az idézetekből


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Gyöngy.


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Mégggggggggg!


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

mégsem


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Minden bűvésztrükk három felvonásból áll. Az első rész neve: Ígéret. A bűvész ilyenkor bemutat egy közönséges tárgyat: egy pakli kártyát, egy madarat vagy egy embert. Kéri, hogy vizsgáljuk meg, valódi-e, változatlan-e, hétköznapi-e. De a tárgy valójában... nem az. A második felvonás neve: Fordulat. A bűvész fogja a közönséges tárgyat, és valami rendkívülit tesz vele. Kíváncsian lessük a titkot... de nem találjuk, mert igazából nem is keressük. Nem akarunk tudomást venni róla, mert félünk attól, hogy becsapnak. De még nem tapsolunk, mert az nem elég, ha a rendkívüli tárgy eltűnik. Elő is kell kerülnie. És itt érünk el a harmadik, legnehezebb felvonáshoz, aminek neve: Jutalom.


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

hoho


----------



## Irma_69 (2010 Június 22)

Tényleg jó dolog.. =)


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

kukucs


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Keressük a titkot, de nem leljük, mert valójában nem is keressük. Nem a nyugtató lecsengésre várunk, hanem az illúzióra.


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

as


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

asd


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

Tudtátok, hogy Whitney Houston első lemezének címe egyszerűen Whitney Houston volt és négy number one szám volt rajta?...Te tudtad, Christie?...Nehéz kiválasztani egy kedvencet annyi jó szám közül, de a Greatest Love of all az egyik legjobb, legerőteljesebb dal, amit valaha írtak az önbecsülésről, a méltóságról.Az egyetemes üzenete minden határ ledönt, és azzal a reménnyel kecsegtet, hogy sohasem késő változtatni magunkon!"

hehe Ameriki pszicho


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Kár!


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

ísdf


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

asdf


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

mégnégykéne


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

asdfg


----------



## Antalpeti (2010 Június 22)

asx


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

három


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

kettő


----------



## orsiborsi (2010 Június 22)

az utolsó


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Argentina


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

gratulálok


----------



## tibigyerek (2010 Június 22)

sziasztok


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

szia!


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

proba


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Liuzzi álma egy mclarenes szerződés


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

therealbasstard írta:


> proba



siker:``:


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

nagy szuksegem van jo konyvekre


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

e-konyvekre


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

grafománkodni fárasztó


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

kellene vagy 15 hozzaszolas


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

jo dolog az ibooks


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

mindenkinek ajanlom.


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

*b*

Nekem is


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

valamit a calibre nevu proramot


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

sok


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

szükségem


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

ami tokeletesen kezelheto ebookokat keszit pdfbol


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

van


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

néhány


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

légy


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

e-könyvre


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

tegnap ota ebook lazban elek


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

epub formatumban fel tudom tolteni majd oket,


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

*q*

amit


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

ha lenne ra igeny.


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

már nem is


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

termeszetesen miutan atalkitottam oket.


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

+a


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

hoppá


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Arany kertben 
arany kertben aranyfa 
aranymókus alatta 
arany csengő muzsikál 
pici baba szundikál.


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16049

ez nagyon szep gyujtemeny


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

:9


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Jaj, de nagyon hideg van 
Ropog a hó alattam 
Vígan csúszik a kis szán 
Most örülök igazán.


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

vicces, hogy kanadai testvereinkre vagyunk utalva ebook ugyben


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

lehet boltban megkapni


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

mert nincs megfelelo forras itthon


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

h


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

i


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

igen, de digitalis formaban erdekelne. azt nem kerik kolcson


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Kiskertemben uborka 
reákapott a róka. 
Várj meg róka megleslek, 
Komáromba vitetlek!


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

igy nem tunhet el.


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

*j*

j


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

k


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

*l*

l


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

retkesbe mmár a 20al


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

yoursoft: ha tudsz egy jo magyarnyelvu ebook forrast, ami nem csak txt vagy pdf formatumban elerheto, akkor kerlek add meg az elerhetoseget, lehet privatban is.


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

m


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Hello,mindenki!


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

ennyi hozzászólást


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

váradi


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

ok


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Szuper ötlet volt ez az oldal,fórum,topik.


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Ágon ugrált a veréb, 
megrándult a lába. 
Üggyel-bajjal lejutott a fekete sárba. 
Most sír a veréb, igen fáj a lába, 
Nem jár az idén már verébiskolába.


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

We can fly away, fly away...


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

"Don't look for love in faces,places It's in you, that's where you'll find kindness"


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Hátamon a zsákom, 
Zsákomban a mákom. 
Kilyukadt a zsákom, 
Kihullott a mákom. 
Aki szánja károm, 
Szedje össze mákom!


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## yoursoft (2010 Június 22)

o


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Esik eső, fúj a szél...


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

végreeeeeeee


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

na, lassan megvagyok a 20 hozzaszolassal


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

jó kis váradi


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Ha valaki vígan él, 
a juhász éppen úgy él. 
Az erdőben,,a mezőben 
Sétál, pipál, furulyál, 
Billeg-ballag, meg-megáll.


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Blablablabla bla


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

elszamoltam magam :C


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Síkfutás


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Sikamika


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

a sok beirt szam osszezavart


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

csíkfutás


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Sikaka


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

bocsi


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Mi jut eszedbe a szóról,hogy: játék ?


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

erdekes, a profil azt mondta 25 hozzaszolasom van.

tevedett.


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

egyszer vegig olvasom ezt a topikot is


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

ne legyen a nevem sándor


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

ha nem igy lesz


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Miért ne?


----------



## Debtike (2010 Június 22)

Ki lakik a dióhéjban? 
Nem lakhat ott bárki, 
Csak Dióbél bácsi. 
Ha rácsapsz a dióhéjra 
Kinyílik a csontkapuja 
És cammogva előmászik 
Vén Dióbél bácsi- 
Csak a szádat 
Tátsd ki!


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Senkinek sincs kedve játszani?


----------



## phoebe00 (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

*20*


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Virág


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

dede.
szojatek?


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 22)

*Aforizma*

*"Ha szivárványt akarsz látni, el kell viselned az esőt is"​*


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

Lila liba gágá


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

azaz


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

gyors hozzaszolast nem szamitja bele? vagy miert nincs meg meg a 20?


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)




----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

20 kell és


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

aha szójáték,kezdem: ég


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

iáááá


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

még


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

nemtom mennyi kell még a 20hoz :S


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

nem?


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

"és 2 napos tagság."
azt hittem, "vagy"...
benéztem.

iááááááá


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 22)

szamár....


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

részletes kell a 20hoz?


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

akkor két nap múlva újra póbálom


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

nem tudom én


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

még 2 nap kell, és utána lehet letölteni.

nagyon elnézem


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

2 nap és 20 hozzá kell


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

kell még


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

17. ik


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 22)

Mennyi időnek kell eltelnie két üzenet között vagy van valamilyen üzenetküldési korlát?


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

19 és nemsoká 20


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

és megvan a 20 (Y)


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

:34::4:


----------



## nagyzotya (2010 Június 22)

remélem a mai nap után a holnapi aktivitással meglesz a 2 nap is és leszedhetem a váradit (L)


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

jó hát akkor kezdjük el


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

egy megérett a megy


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

jav meggy


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

na akkor brigcsivel elleszünk itt egy darabig


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

3,14


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 22)

Sziasztok!
:88:


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

türelem tornaterem


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

szia constantine


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

hát el


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

basszus.:s


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

szoritsatok,


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

na még tizet


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

holnap szobeli érettségi:S


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

mihez?


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

húha de rég volt


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

tök parázok:S


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

ja persze egy kalappal, meg sok sikert stb


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

de jo neked..:d


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

köszike:d


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

nem kell  csak nyugi.


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

énis tul lenék már rajta..


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

hát azabaj h. azer tanultam de ugy érzem mintha semmitse tudnék:S


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

esetleg kell innen valami letöltés? vagy már meg van a 2 napod?


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

milyen tárgy? az a lényeg, hogy tudj megszólalni
legyen vami kezdőmondatod, miután kihuztad a tételt


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

+1


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

egy híján húsz


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

ajj ezolyan hülyeség ez a 20 hozzászolásos


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

am töri,angol, biosz


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

és akkor igen, húsz


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

és igazábol tudok én beszélni nem azzal van a baj csak töri tanár aztmondták oszttársak eléggé szivat:s


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

ja


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

jaj azt elfelejtettem, hogy több is van egy napon ...


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

akkor


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

akkor mosolyogj rá


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

na szia én elköszönök, megvan a 20.
még


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

...


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

...k


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

oj


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

.bkj,


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

bu


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

-éh


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

jtcghkvjbkn


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

uj


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

jvhb


----------



## brigcsi14 (2010 Június 22)

az hogy lehet, hgy nekem kb már a 30 is megvolt mégsem engedi aztirja ki állandoan h. 20üzenet kell minimum?


----------



## ulfric (2010 Június 22)

talán 6


----------



## ulfric (2010 Június 22)

+2 nap


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

ja én se tudok letölteni még, tudom ez nem vigasztal, de evvan


----------



## therealbasstard (2010 Június 22)

2 napot varjatok, utana lehet majd


----------



## plekszus (2010 Június 22)

oksa, csak azt hittem, hogy az eredeti reg. ideje számít, nem csak a 20
thx


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóigék*

Okosnak és bölcsnek lenni két különböző dolog.


----------



## vilmus09 (2010 Június 22)

Hát igen, én is igy jártam.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóigék*

A szójáték a szárnyaló szellem ürüléke.


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

hi!


----------



## epost4you (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## ulfric (2010 Június 22)

20


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)




----------



## ulfric (2010 Június 22)

21 nyertem


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*Szállóigék*

A virág legyen illatos a nő eszes.


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)




----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)




----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

...a könyv hideg, de biztos barát.


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

1


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

A kíváncsiság a női merészség egyik formája.


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## mantees (2010 Június 22)

sztori:
beszorultunk a liftbe. vészcsengő megnyom, felszól a portás, hogy mizu. közöltük az egyértelmű tényt, mire ő:
"mindjárt megyek!" - erre én:
"rendben, megvárjuk!"


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

*11*


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

3


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

4


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

5


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Nem ítélhetünk meg egy dolgot, ha nem ismerjük.


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

6


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

7


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

8


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

9


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

10


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

11


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

...nem mindenki oroszlán, aki az akar lenni.


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

12


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

13


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

14


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

15


----------



## Pappszi (2010 Június 22)

*20*


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

16


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Önbizalom a siker első titka.


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

17


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

18


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

19


----------



## dijon (2010 Június 22)

ééééééééééééésssssssssssss 20


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Aki hazugságban él, annak az egész világ hamis...


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Mondd meg ki csodál, s én megmondom ki vagy.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Csak a stílus ad életet.


----------



## epost4you (2010 Június 22)

2


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Én magam vagyok az Ég s a Pokol.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

A jövendő ellen nem lehet küzdeni.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Csak lenni: még nem élet.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Szeress, míg csak szeretni tudsz!


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

A halogatás időlopás.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*Szállóige*

Az "EMBEREK" ...még nem nép.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Sokkal jobb nem birtokolni, mint elveszíteni.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

...vagy esztétikailag, vagy etikailag kell élni.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Az ártatlanság tudatlanság.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Valódian-vagy sehogy.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Légy igaz, könyörtelenül igaz.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Szenvedély nélkül nincs zsenialitás.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Aki gőgös, önmagát kínozza.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Gyerekekkel együtt nő a gondod.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

Engem a nap késztet a dalra.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

A gyűlölet a gyengék haragja.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 22)

*szállóige*

...néha a kezdők látnak legtovább.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 23)

*szállóige*

Az üzlet üzlet.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 23)

*szállóige*

Aki okoskodik, sohasem fog repülni.


----------



## ildi-65 (2010 Június 23)

*szállóige*

Istenem, de nehéz okos embernek lenni!


----------



## kyra777 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## orlix (2010 Június 23)




----------



## bo-bita (2010 Június 23)

még mindig nagyon messzinek tűnik a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## kyra777 (2010 Június 23)

kiss


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

ő


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

mi?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

most még 20mp?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

egy zenéért ennyit várni?!


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

nem semmi...


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

ezt ki találta így ki?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

hogy még külön topicot is indított a 20 hsz-nek


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

semmi okosat nem tudok írni...


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

mint a többiek...


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

még 10?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

kanada?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

mit csináltok ott?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

ja, csak ott éltek?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

ott jobb, mint m.o.-on?


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

hmm


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

poros kis ország


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

mármint Kanada!


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

még 2


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

3-2-1...


----------



## kisatis (2010 Június 23)

köszönöm a lehetőséget  sziasztok!!!


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Én Londonba mennék ki szívesen, bár rokonaim meg Kanadában és USA-ban élnek


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Ha akasztják a hóhért, az akkor most lóg a munkából?


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Óvakodj a részeg autóStohl!


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Aki a szavazólapjára tulipánt rajzol, annak a Voksán Virág lesz...


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A babona olyan, mint a szentjánosbogár. Sötétség kell, hogy világítson.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A jó emberi kapcsolatok elengedhetetlenek a mosolygós élethez.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Tudod, amikor mosolyogsz, az egész világ sokkal jobb hely, mint egyébként.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Istennek hívlak, mert mindent látsz, mégis mosolyogsz.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A szex olyan, mint a fizika. Van némi gyakorlati haszna, de nem azért csináljuk...


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A szüzesség olyan, mint a lufi. Egy döfés és vége...


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Az ember akkor öreg, ha mosolyog azon, amin valaha nevetett.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Felvettem az ingem és leszakadt egy gom.Fogtam a táskám és leszakadt a füle.Félek kimenni a wc-re...


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A goromba ember "végre-mosolya" örvendetesebb, mint az örökmosolygó "most-is-mosolya".


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Ha két hideg, esős nap után végre ragyogó napsütésre ébredsz, akkor biztosan hétfő van.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Minden nap téged hív, hogy megtöltsd szívedet annyi mosollyal, amennyi csak belefér.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Az egér nem más, mint az elefánt japán változata.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

A hangszínt hanglétráról festik a hangfalra.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Takarékoskodj a WC-papírral, használd mind a két oldalt.


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Le az előítéletekkel! Mindenkit egyformán utálok!


----------



## Babacsillag (2010 Június 23)

Jöttem, láttam, s most nem győzök bocsánatot kérni.


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

15646


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

6465


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

jgf


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

írnék valami értelmeset is de olyan az agyam mint amit egész éjjel mostek


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

bocs, nem mostek hanem mostak


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

mindegy, a lényegen nem változtat.


----------



## colie75 (2010 Június 23)

meg vagyok fázva... ez az enyhe tél kikészít!


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

Hú, akkor ide bármit írhatok?


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

1,2,3


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

4,5,6


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

7,8,9


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

10,11,12


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

Miről is írjak, hogy legyen értelme...?


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

brudi80, brumba, Brutus56, bsteve67, bsza, Btomusz, bubblepop, bubek, Buborka19, bugatti, Buggy, bukktolgy, Bur_Attila, Butterfly35, c.kitti, can88, Candycce, capi8, Cara1, cassandra2012, cathy.1, charles_m, Charlie10, charlotte91, Chibike, ChiLee, chisten, chloegirl, chpiri, chriffert, Christa12, chuckie69, Cicuska25, Cigányjány, Cillukaaa, cipófej, Circ, cirmos87, civil, class, cleopatra24, clever, Cody78, colie75, coolbabee, coolbreez, corefu, crazygirl26, cs151, csaba89, csabinyuszi, csacsesz, csakineie, csancsan, csanrol, Csasz, csatis, cscs75, csedit, Csellengö, csenbenke, csialexandra, csicus, Csigabiga31, csigabor, csikelszabokata, csikucika, csilla0313, csillagvirag75, csipece, *csipkebogyo*, csokifiu, csongradi.erzsi, csorva, cstamoca, csungi, csuri04, cukifej, cukmix, cumpi69, cypriano, D4V3, danee010, daniel117, danielszan, dáprá, darabryuk, darklight9, Darkreaver, darktulip, Darkwing, Dave25, davecaneda, DCarnegie, dcs018, ddom, DEC, demadam, demag, demese88, Demián Tamás, Dengelengi, denissa1122, dey, Diablino, dileta, Dippes, dirigent, disco


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

*csipkebogyo*, csokifiu, csongradi.erzsi, csorva, cstamoca, csungi, csuri04, cukifej, cukmix, cumpi69, cypriano, D4V3, danee010, daniel117, danielszan, dáprá, darabryuk, darklight9, Darkreaver, darktulip, Darkwing, Dave25, davecaneda, DCarnegie, dcs018, ddom, DEC, demadam, demag, demese88, Demián Tamás, Dengelengi, denissa1122, dey, Diablino, dileta, Dippes, dirigent, disco


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

kilenc


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

nyolc


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

hét


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

hat


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

öt


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

négy


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

három


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

kettő


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

egy


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

na, már


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

mindjárt meg van


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

a 20


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

hozzászólásom


----------



## jazmini (2010 Június 23)

Ez vicces volt. Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*xxxxxxxxxx*

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*2*

2


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*3*

3


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*4*

4


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*5*

5


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*6*

6


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*7*

7


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*8*

8


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*9*

9


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*10*

:sad:10


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*12*

12


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*13*

13


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*14*

14


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*15*

:wink:15


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*16*

16


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*17*

:9:17


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*18*

18


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*19*

19


----------



## jasonvorhees (2010 Június 23)

*20*

kiss20


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

*20*

20


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

201


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

210


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

3210


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

3201230


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

Ide kell küldeni a 20 gyenge hozzászólást?


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

Ide kell írni a gyenge hozzászólásokat?


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## BabayB (2010 Június 23)

20!!!! (Najoezmártöbb)


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget,jó lehetőség a kapcsolat teremtésre.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

aábccsdeéfghiíjklmnnyoóöőpq


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

1234567891011121314151617


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

181920212223242526


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

27282930313233343536


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

3738394041424344454647


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

48495051525354555657


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Szép napra virradtunk!Remélem a napsütés jó hangulatot teremt!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Az árvíz remélem mielőbb elvonul!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Örülök a sokrétű fórumnak!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

vége a tanításnak,itt a nyár!!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

vigyázzatok a rohangáló gyerekekre!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

óvatosan közlekedjetek,lassan vezessetek!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Véletlenül találtam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Jó a tartalom,még nem sikerült teljesen
átlátni.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

tudtok tanácsot adni?


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Örülök a jó szórakozásnak.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Órákat tudok eltölteni előtte.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Igyekszem kihasználni az időt.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Képzeld,sokat segítettetek!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

*belépés*

vége a tanításnak,itt a nyár!!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

*belépés*

Képzeld,sokat segítettetek!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Jó a tartalom,még nem sikerült teljesen
átlátni.


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

2 Képzeld,sokat segítettetek!


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

Jó az ötlet,köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

*belépés*

nehéz a hozzászólás


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

hát nem egyszerű


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

lassan csak sikerül


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

123456789101112


----------



## marci72 (2010 Június 23)

2021222324252627


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

*gh*

gfh​


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

dfg


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

dfgd


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

dfgddd


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

eretnssse


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

nincs kedvem az egészhez..


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

mér kell 20 másodpercet várni?:O


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

pfffffff


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

wwwááááááááááááááwááááááááááwááááááááááwááááááááwwáááááááááwwwáááwáwwwwáwwwwáwwáwwwáwwwwwáwáwáwáwáwáááwáwáw


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

háááááááááá bummmm


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

ennyi


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

már csak 9 üzenet kel..


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 23)

vtrd


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

már csak 8


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 23)

nekem már elvileg megvan a 20, mégis girnyózik


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

legalább még 1 vki szenved itt..


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

hát az szar lehet


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

remélem nekem nem fog


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

már csak 5


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 23)

dfsyv


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 23)

hát ideje lenne már, h műxön


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 23)

fds


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

nem engedi még mindig..


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

*első*

ez az első hozzászólás


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

mért nem?::O


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a második


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a harmadik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a negyedik


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

*f*


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

nekem 20 valahanyadik és még mindig nem engedi..


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez az ötödik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a hatodik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a hetedik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a nyolcadik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a kilencedik


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a tizedik


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

*h*


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 11.


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 12.


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

tcf67r555556


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 13.


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

miop


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 14.


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

drtíw34


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 15.


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 16.


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 17. már csak 3


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 18. már csak 2


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 19. már csak 1


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Miért éppen húsz?*

Mobireder-rel olvasom kedvenc könyveimet a mindíg nálam lévő telefonomon, ha valahol várakoznom kell.
Erről a honlapról sok olyan olvasnivalót lehetne letölteni, ami másutt nincs meg olyan formátumban, amiről e-book-ot lehet konvertálni.
Most akkor igyekeznem kell min.20 hozzászólást produkálni, hogy elérjem a célt!!


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

ez a 20.


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

*1*

1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## SzakiPod (2010 Június 23)

na most már csak 48 óra és kész is vagyok


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Már csak 18*

19 az egy híján húsz!


----------



## Lufika16 (2010 Június 23)

eeny


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Ugrás a tizenhétre*

Akkor ez már három!


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Jön a 16*

Négy


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Negyede már kész*

20-5=15


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

nekem 1


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

azt hittem kitöröltem,akkor már 3


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*14 kell még*

Megint egy!


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*13 végből van...*

Páratlan 13


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Egy tucat*

12 dühös ember


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## sz-erika (2010 Június 23)

Húsz


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Két egyes*

Berúgom a 1-est


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Tíz tiszta víz*

Fele megvan!


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Ssssssssss*

Kilenc S


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

félidő


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Nyócker*

A hétker mellett


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Heten mint a...*

:,,:


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

11+1=12


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Fél tucat*

Egy tucat fele


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

nyomulok,már 13


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Öt ujjas*

:777::777:


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

15,már csak 5


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

beléptem én is


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

egy jó oldal ez


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

16 4 és elérem a céltXD


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Négy évszak*

Haendel


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

értelmes gondolatok közölnek és igazán jó emberek vannak ezen az oldalon


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

17, 3 még


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

18, még 2 gyors


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

itt nem számít hogy mihez nem tudok hozzá szólni akkor is ki tudnak segíteni.


----------



## balintka23 (2010 Június 23)

Imádom ezt az oldalt és az egyik kedvencem is lett.


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Három kismalac*

kiss


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

1 híján 20, célegyenes


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Na még kettő*

Már nem sok


----------



## szani01 (2010 Június 23)

ééééééééééés megavaaaaaaaaan a 20.


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Ugorgyunk!*

egy meg egy


----------



## etemes (2010 Június 23)

*Hurrá*

Kész


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*Köszönet*

Megfogadtam.


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*2*

kettő


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*3*

Három


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*4*

Négy


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*5*

Öt


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*6*

Hat


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*7*

Hét


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*8*

Nyolc


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*9*

Kilenc


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*10*

Tíz


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*11*

Tizenegy


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*12*

Tizenkettő


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*13*

Tizenhárom


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

*:_)*

Sziasztok!


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*14*

Tizennégy


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*15*

Tizenöt


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*16*

Tizenhat


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*17*

Tizenhét


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*18*

Tizennyolckiss


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

4:_)


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*19*

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## szild (2010 Június 23)

*20*

Húsz:ugras:


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

vagyok


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

vége lesz ennek?


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

egyszer lesz 20 is


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

de az nem most lesz xD


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

ha így folytatom hamar meglesz


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

mondjuk a hamar is relatív, mint tudjuk


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

de ez nem vicc


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

8 után már kezdek belejönni


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

mindjárt a felénél járok


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

meg is volna, innen már csak ugyanennyi hülyeséget kell összehordanom


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

és már itt is a 11.


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

ha nem írtam volna már 12 hsz-t, azt hinném, hogy inaktív vagyok


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

de mivel írtam, sőt már 13-at, ezért kétségtelen, hogy nem passzívkodok


----------



## Emily123 (2010 Június 23)

és ha nekem megvan a 20am?


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

nem lenne ez a topic, nem is tudnék mit kezdeni magammal


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

az szerencse


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

tizenöttel én elbújhatok


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

csak ez a 20 sec-es várakozás aggasztó


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

de meg lehet szokni


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

főleg így


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

hogy összeszedtem 20 hozzászólást


----------



## DenyM (2010 Június 23)

na, elég lesz már, de a 21-ből nem engedek, viszlát all


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## basa67 (2010 Június 23)

bocs20


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

*hozzászólás*

kiss


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

*19*

19


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

*18*

18


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

12:d


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

:55:10


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

Hét


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

Hat


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

Five


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

Four


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## queenmarthy (2010 Június 23)

Utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## grimpix (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## grimpix (2010 Június 23)

jajj azt a jomariajat ez a sok huszmasodperc sok nekem megyek mashova


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

Új vagyok, és szeretnék le-, illetve kérés esetén feltölteni


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

szóval most szépen teleírom én is a topicot


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

kíváncsi vagyok, meddig marad hozzá türelmem


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

mit meg nem tesz az ember pár jó zenéért


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

az bíztat, hogy másnak is sikerült


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

20 hozzászólás nem a világ


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

453


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

bár valahogy kiszedhették volna ezt a funkciót


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

456


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

546


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

de így legalább életjelet adunk


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

most tartok a felénél


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

megy ez simán, meg lesz


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

4645


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

kezdek éhes is lenni a sok írásban


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

546486


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

na ha megvan a 20, eszem valami finomat


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

6+56+


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

közben pedig a mai napon érettségizőkre gondolok


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

15243463543543546
654466546546


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

sikerülni fog nekik is, csakúgy,mint ez nekem


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

546486684


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

6786464565464


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

végre a nap is kisütött, maradhatna így


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

holnap utazom a Balcsira, sárban nem szeretek nyaralni


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

5646464646546456546


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

rájöttem, egész gyorsan tudok írni


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

475454534654346


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

folyamatosan bánt, hogy várjam ki a 20 másodpercet


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

5894554354


----------



## Rascal00 (2010 Június 23)

mindig ezek a 20asok... juteszembe... KÉSZ ű
sziasztok


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

450450245242


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

4524424


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

542452il


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

vt zjtuczkouc58 205


----------



## xili (2010 Június 23)

cftzudri57


----------



## wadliba (2010 Június 23)

*e-s versek*

Sziasztok!

ha valakit érdekel csupa e betűvel tudok elég sok témában írni...
várom az ötleteket
wadliba


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #001


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #002


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #003


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #004


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #005


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #006


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Jaj, még nagyon sok kell...


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #007


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Mieza 20 mp-es cucc?


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #008


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #009


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

ez már a 6.


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Hogy ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #010


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #011, nincs értelme, de kitartóak vagyunk


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Még kell 12


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #012


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

És lassan elérünk a feléhez! Juhéjj!


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #013


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #014


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Mire megvan a 20 hozzásszólás, és letelik a 2 nap, el is felejtem, mit akartam letölteni


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

(


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #015


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #016


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #017


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #018


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #019


----------



## Pavkoni (2010 Június 23)

idézet #020


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

((


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

14!!!


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

15!!!


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

16!!!


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

17!


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

18!!


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

19!


----------



## Szterke6 (2010 Június 23)

Yes!!!!


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

fasznak kell ezt a hülyeséget csinálni -.- @@@


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

Fantasztikus az oldal


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

Itt tényleg mindent meg lehet találni


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

Köszönjük


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## LordKrysz (2010 Június 23)

faszomat már


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)




----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

Helllloooooooooooooo


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

jó kis oldal


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

sok lehetőséggel


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

yeahh


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

...20


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## MarKain (2010 Június 23)

21...


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

22


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## Szoszi2 (2010 Június 23)

23


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

haho


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

nagyon jo


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

szuper


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

esik az eso


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

vakacio


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

vizsga


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

hamarosan


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

kell


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

tanulni


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

itt sok minden meg van


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

ami nekem kellene


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

a tanulashoz


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

telik az ido


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

na meg 7


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

meg 3het a vizsgaig


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

aztan augusztusban megint


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

jajjjjjjj


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

Köszönjük, hogy segítségünkre vagy!


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

alomhajo


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

Manna24! Igen sokat tanulsz!


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

mindjart este


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

miert?


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

Ide akár egymás után 20 hozzászólást is írhatok??


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

Persze csak 20 másodperc elteltével!


----------



## Manna24 (2010 Június 23)

megvan a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

Okk mostmár értem.


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

TAnulok........ Gondolom a 20 hozzászólásért!


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

Ügyes. Mennyi idő alatt?


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

jó


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

abc


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

def


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

8746567547


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

jfhgkjhgjrhf


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

ghi


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

abc


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

7468746


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

73545


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

jkl


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

889565267z54z7


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

jdfdhfurtfhfkfghdst365876978676hahaha


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

hkdpwpppehdnnnsd,swoeirzhhbbberle,skdfsudétigjérhmnziőorjnmghőtoiphmboi


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

abcd12340000


----------



## Diu9 (2010 Június 23)

20?


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

ddglktwsdifhJKKgétdrkajfé.gűjdsaduzájiúp


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

hngcgfhdfgjfzfhftvlh577tbabmdggcvshfuzudhskderi


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

gfgvhj fnvb jmvnc nvj vcgmnfvj v uijvkgkuivbgjkfjkbv bvgjkb


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

mindjárt


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

hhhhhhhhhhhxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooo


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

mno


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

efjkfghrihgf*deuiz5786hfdvbjhxgcdh*


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

na mi van mi?


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

nnnhhhgggffdfdfdgdgfhfhfjgkkgjreez


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

pqr


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjaajaj


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

höh???


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

tzjzkiuktukthjjjjjjjjgzuikuzt


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

stu


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

hello john, goodbye john!!!!


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

gyáhháhá


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

Selena itt volt Magyarországon


----------



## yxcv90 (2010 Június 23)

na??


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

123


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

878585858585685856996+98985888


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

456


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

789


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

mindjárt megvan!


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

445558874645641547878894684984968


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

101112


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

141516


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

Meg van!


----------



## Hori_Niso (2010 Június 23)

kitartás


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

zjzutfkzfzuitutoru76rfzufztfktzfzufglzhugzu


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

6+
52
6+52+63+3+663+63+36+3+956548467448454644165458445544444


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

85524841564684984864188584885


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

rrfggtggzhjtsrtdsrftzizgozgz8iugfztdrdkzdtoifgz4658894651894644545754457745


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

itur67zuotguilgpizfuozrfultdrfztfrergfdgjkljhgfdkjklkjhgfdglkjh


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

dgxjktfglzihzéfzdrtsxrtxstrsetkifzdczsx


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

qwertzuioőhjzrdrtfldztdotrdk


----------



## Kisscsajszika (2010 Június 23)

lol


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

hát akkor kezdődjön a visszaszámlálás 
20


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

*első*

eljött ez a nap is


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

*második*

remélem mindenhol süt már a nap és nem lesz több árvíz


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

3.


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

7777777


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

88888888888888888


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## sammyke (2010 Június 23)

22


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

999999


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

féuton


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

asdf


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

jklé


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

szerencseszám


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

Szia,

nagyon köszönöm,Wikka75


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

nem egészen


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

márcsak 4


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

Heuréka


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## Palomas (2010 Június 23)

már csak megszokásból is


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

10 fele???


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

12 ami valójában 13.o))


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

14-dik!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

beírom a 15-öt is


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

következik a 16-os


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

születésnapom száma)))


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

majdnem megvagyok!!!


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

1 híján húúúúúúúsz


----------



## Wikka75 (2010 Június 23)

finish...........................................


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

Abcd


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

Efgh


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

Ijkl


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

mnop


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

qrst


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

uvwx


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

yz


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

123


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

456


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## Brigóca1978 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Brigóca1978 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Brigóca1978 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## Brigóca1978 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## Brigóca1978 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## kacsa76 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

23


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## ramtiger (2010 Június 23)

20 )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

10:d


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## papcsika (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## loox (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Pupigirl (2010 Június 23)

*20db*


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Már nem emlákszem, hogy tegnap hánynál hozzászólásnál hagytam abba...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

A számláló szerint ez volt a 10.


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

vagyis 11...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Haladok. Lassan de biztosan...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Nem is olyan nehéz összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Csak az ember ki ne fogyjon a témából.


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Hm...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Velem asszem pont ez történt...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

De ha aara gondolok, hogy mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

újra beszélni támad kedvem...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Na még valamit mondani kéne...


----------



## Wewi (2010 Június 23)

Úgy látszik még sem. Nem is baj, mert úgysem jutott volna eszembe semmi értrlmes...


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 23)

Hali nektek bejött az élet odakint?


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 23)

én is kimennék, de félek az ismeretlentöl


----------



## Anita3 (2010 Június 23)

*letöltés*

remélem sima ügy a letöltés , mert egy csomó helyen próbálkoztam és ott mindenféle torrentek , meg ilyenek kellettek és nem jöttek le...


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 23)

a kis falvakban könnyü munkát kapni?


----------



## Therence (2010 Június 23)

barátságosak az emberek?


----------



## Dr.Moriarty (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## Dr.Moriarty (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## Dr.Moriarty (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## Dr.Moriarty (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

egyszer volt hol nem volt...


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

volt egyszer egy fórum


----------



## Dr.Moriarty (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

??..


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

te nem?


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

01


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

02


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

03


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

Hát én így teszem :
" A zsenialitás nem más, mint végtelen türelem." /Michelangelo/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

04


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

05


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

" Ha távolabbra láttam másoknál, azt azért tettem, mert óriások vállán álltam." /Isaac Newton/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Ha mindenki egyforma lenne, megszűnne a szépség." /Darwin/


----------



## kneho (2010 Június 23)

fdsfds


----------



## kneho (2010 Június 23)

dfsfds


----------



## kneho (2010 Június 23)

fdsfdsfds


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

06


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Ne sikeres ember próbálj lenni, hanem értékes!" /Einstein/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

07


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Minden álmunk valóra válhat, ha van bátorságunk a nyomukba eredni." /Walt Disney/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Fütyülj, míg dolgozol!" /Walt Disney/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A legnagyobb illúzió, hogy az emberi fajnak korlátai vannak." /Effendi Kapijev/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá." /Dave Weinbaum/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Soha nem növünk fel igazán, csak megtanulunk viselkedni." /Bryan White/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Sírni csak a győztesnek szabad." /Székely Éva/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

08


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A kérdés, ami néha elbizonytalanít: én vagyok őrült, vagy mindenki más?" /Einstein/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

09


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Aki másokat győz le erős, aki legyőzi önmagát az hős." /Lao-Ce: Tao Te King/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A nevetés félelmetesebb fegyver, mint a kard." /Lina Wertmüller/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Téged kerestelek és magamra találtam." /Grillparzer/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik." /Wass Albert/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Az hogy én ki vagyok attól függ, hogy te minek akarsz látni engem." /Millmann/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A zene ott kezdődik, ahol a szó hatalma véget ér." /Debussy/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Milyen marslakó?


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Honnan tudtad, hogy zöld.


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Elveszni csak annak lehet, aki valakié." /Jókai Mór/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

Marslakók nem léteznek.


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Ma még mosoly, holnap könnyek,ma még nehéz, holnap könnyebb!Nézz az égre a legszebb fényre,láss egy álmot s harcolj érte!


[/FONT]


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Legtitkosabb könnyein sosem jutnak el a szemünkig." /Kahlil Gibran/


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.

[/FONT]


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Mosolyogj, a holnap rosszabb lesz a mánál!" /Arthur Bloch/


----------



## rebus21 (2010 Június 23)

17 megvan a 21.dik


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Aki mindig szeret, az sosem szeret igazán, aki mindig nevet, annak valami nagyon fáj.[/FONT]


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A barátság egy lélek, mely két testben lakozik." /Arisztotelész/


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Nevetni az tud csak igazán, aki már eleget sírt.

[/FONT]


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Varázslatos világ a báboké (...), láttukra a gyerekek fantáziája magasan szárnyal, a komolykodó felnőtt pedig megint gyerekké lesz, ahogy felidéződnek a valaha átélt élmények.

[/FONT]


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy haragot tartsunk. Túl rövid ahhoz, hogy eltaszítsunk magunktól valakit anélkül, hogy meghallgatnánk, amit mondani szeretne.


[/FONT]


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Mindig tud adni, akinek szíve szeretettel van tele. A szeretethez nem kell teli erszény." /Szt. Ágoston/


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Mikor valaki felbukkan a múltból, érzelmes hangon bejelenti, hogy "mindent" rendbe akar hozni, csak sajnálni és nevetni lehet szándékán; az idő már "rendbe hozott" mindent, azon a különös módon, az egyetlen lehetséges elintézés módján.

[/FONT]


----------



## Natika2 (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=&quot]Azóta az emlékezés nélküli városban járok, a Nevetés és Felejtés könyve a kezemben, könnyeim szépek és láthatatlanok, hát megadatott neki a megbocsátásom: tessék.[/FONT]


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A jó tulajdonságokat szeretjük, a rossz tulajdonságokba szerelmesek vagyunk." /Karinthy/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A lelkiismeret olyan seb, amely sohasem gyógyul be, de mégsem hal bele senki." /Friedrich Hebbel/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Nincs a világon gyötrőbb fájdalom, mint búsan üdvre emlékezni vissza." /Dante/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"A csökönyös emberrel hiábavaló minden vita." /Rejtő/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Ha mindenki elégedett lenne önmagával, nem lennének hősök a világon." /Mark Twain/


----------



## Zuza (2010 Június 23)

"Semmi sem képes oly magasra nőni és oly mélyre hullani, mint az ember." /Hölderlin/


----------



## kneho (2010 Június 23)

fdsfdsfd


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Renike8182 (2010 Június 23)

Köszönom


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Főnök: az a valaki, aki késik, amikor korán beérsz a munkába, és korán jön, amikor késel. (Jerry F. Liebermann)


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Minden imára, amit mondtam, te vagy a válasz. Egy dal, egy álom, egy suttogás.


----------



## Renike8182 (2010 Június 23)

nem jut az eszembe semmi érdekes...........


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## Renike8182 (2010 Június 23)

gyönyörűek az itt olvasható idézetek


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Amikor egy személy önmagát sem tudja becsapni, lehetősége sincs arra, hogy megtévesszen más embereket.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

A szobor mozdulni látszik, mégis mozdulatlan. A világ megváltozott, mégis ugyanaz maradt.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Nem szeretek gondolkodni, arra mindig rácseszek.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Fehér liliomnak is fekete az árnyéka.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Azt hinni, hogy a jövő nincs, mert mi még nem ismerjük, annyi, mint azt hinni, hogy egy könyv nincs befejezve, mert mi még nem olvastuk végig.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

A reklámszakma és az örök kárhozat aranyszabálya: ha eladtad a lelked az ördögnek, övé a copyright.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

ez jó ötlet, mert éppen kezdtem aggódni, mit írjak


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

*"A félelem célja és rendeltetése, hogy segítsen megmutatni a nyugalomhoz vezető ösvényt. Ha akarjuk, a félelem vezetőnk és szövetségesünk lehet a tanulásnak azon az útján, melynek végén a békét, nyugodt életet élvezhetjük."*


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

Kíváncsi vagy, mit tettél a múltban?
- Nézd meg jelenlegi életedet!
Kíváncsi vagy a jövődre?
- Nézd meg, mit teszel most!


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

*„Minél jobban kihegyezed a ceruzát, annál élesebb lesz. Minél többet tanulsz, annál élesebben vág majd az eszed.” Apichat Poonsakworasan, Bangkok, Thaiföld*


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Bátorság az, ha rajtad kívül senki más nem tudja, hogy félsz.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

*Vehetsz házat 
De otthont nem; 
Vehetsz ágyat,
De álmot nem; 
Vehetsz órát, De időt nem. 
Vehetsz könyvet, De tudást nem; 
Vehetsz pozíciót, De tiszteletet nem;
Megfizetheted az orvost,
De az egészséget nem. 
Megveheted a lelket,
De az életet nem;
Megveheted a szexet,
De a szerelmet nem. 
(kínai tanítás)*​


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Ha már minden józan ésszel felépített elképzelés kudarcot vallott, akkor egy őrült terv is sikerrel járhat.


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Mindenkinek, aki nagyon valamilyen, büdösül népes az ellentábora.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Ha az átlagtól eltérően akarsz élni, tégy szert átlagtól eltérő ismeretekre, és fejlessz ki magadban átlagostól eltérő képességeket."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Ismeretlen_[/FONT]​


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Ha valaki egyedül álmodik, az csak egy álom. Ha sokan álmodnak együtt, az egy új valóság kezdete.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Az iskolában azt megtanítják az embernek, hogyan kell a pénzért megdolgoznia. Azt viszont már nem mondják el, hogyan kell a pénzt megdolgoztatnia." Robert Kiyosaki


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Az emberek ritkán érnek el sikert abban, amit nem élvezettel csinálnak."
_Johann Wolfgang Von GOETHE_[/FONT]​


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Inkább megéri merészen dönteni, és vállalni a hibázás kockázatát, 
mint hosszasan habozni, és túl későn megtalálni a jó megoldást."
_Ismeretlen_


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Ha olyasvalakit akarsz elkapni, aki nem akar horogra kerülni, akkor csalira van szükséged.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy hibázni fogsz."_
Elbert HUBBARD_


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel"
_Darrell ROYAL_


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Semmi sem feszíti annyira túl, semmi sem teszi annyira tönkre az idegeket, mint a várakozás.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Helyezd a kapcsolatteremtést az értékrended csúcsára és szervezd köré az életed!"
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Brian TRACY_[/FONT]


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Én hiszek a tökéletes pillanatban. És az nem jön el valami gyakran.


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!
_Frank OUTLAW_


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Az a boldogság titka, ha azt tesszük, amit szeretünk, és megtanuljuk szeretni azt, amit meg kell tennünk, hogy ezt elérjük."
_Dexter JAGER_


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

drtz


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Nyugi! Minden szép folyamatosan csúszik ki a kezeim közül.


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Anthana (2010 Június 23)

Biztos lehetsz benne, hogy mindig lesz tavasz, s a folyó újra folyni fog, amikor felenged a fagy.


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 23)

bubu


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Ha semmire sem vállalkozol, az életed nem lesz olyan, mint amilyen lehetne."​_Malcolm FORBES _


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

20-án


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

regisztráltam


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Valamit rosszul tudni rosszabb, mint nem tudni."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*CASANOVA*_[/FONT]​


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

gondoltam nem kell


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 23)

meg 2


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

"Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád,
csinálj magadnak egy ajtót."_*Milton BERLE*_​


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

mindenféle


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

hülyeségeket írni


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Az üzleti vállalkozásod olyan gyorsan és olyan nagyra fog nőni, 
mint amilyen gyorsan és nagyra fejleszted az egyéniséged." Jim Rohn[/FONT]​


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

tévedtem!


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Valahányszor egy sikeres vállalkozásra bukkansz, az azt jelenti, hogy 
valakinek volt bátorsága egy merész döntést meghozni."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Peter F. DRUCKER*[/FONT]​


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

rég letelt a 48 óra


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

és még most sem enged


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

letölteni, pedig


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

határidős dolgozat lenne


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

még van 1 napom


----------



## bibeve15 (2010 Június 23)

utolso


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

hogy összehozzam a dogát


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

uccsó!!!!!!


----------



## szentes72 (2010 Június 23)

+ 1 ráadás


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

mit kell még írnom, hogy összejöjjön és tudjak letölteni, hiszen már írtam 21 üzenetet, és még mindig nem engedi?????????????? ((((((((((((((((


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 23)

A zene szült engem, s a nemzedékem,
A zene az utolsó menedékem,
Tudom, hogy egyszer a zene öl meg,
Zenével adjanak vissza a földnek!


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 23)

nem tudom a kérdésedre a választ, elég összevissza a rendszer, de lassan ki lehet puhatolni.


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

aa


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

aaa


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

aaaa


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

aaaaa


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a6


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a7


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a8


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a9


----------



## sárhányó (2010 Június 23)

no most már képben vagyok, szóval megvan a több mint 20 hozzászólás, és még várnom kell, 48 órát, szupi, szóval jövök majd 2 nap múlva, sziasztok


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a10


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a11


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a12


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a13


----------



## aranytisza (2010 Június 23)

ezekért az a-zásokért is lehet kapni "pontokat"?


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a14


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

igen


----------



## helocsa (2010 Június 23)

a16


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

f1


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

4566+


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

gggg


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

44444


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

33333333


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

5555555


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

99999999


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

A sárkányfi ment, mendegélt


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

111111111


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

123456


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

csak nagyon komótosan,


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

123


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

mert fájt a jobb bokája,


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

jogos a kérdés,


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

miért is fájt a jobb bokája?


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

h


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

e


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

c


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

de válaszra se méltatott,


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

csak bandukolt


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

gth


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

adh


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

gte


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

*dasd*

123


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

nx


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

*erdf*

egy kettő


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

gf


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

ssseeedddfffghj


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

és még mindig


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

kiss he


----------



## epost4you (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

hello


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

miujsag van???


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

23


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

55555


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Chicki123 (2010 Június 23)

mígnem unalmassá kezdett válni


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

45687


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

Hínye! Bele kell húzni! Messze még a 20...


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

ssdfghjk


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

csakany


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

nah, kezdjük


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

mizu


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

a szivatást


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

kipol


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

amugy hova valosiak vagytok


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

4: ha kitalál a 20 bejegyzés után is valamit, kitépem a gerincét...


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

Pest. Nem lesz semmi az után. Ne idegeskedj!


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

Leszámítva a két nap helybe topit. A letöltés előtt.


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

hmmm??


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

22


----------



## jakab9 (2010 Június 23)

korrekt egy fórum


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

bcc


----------



## kisvakond72 (2010 Június 23)

Sziasztok! További jó nyomulást.


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

debrecen


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

mal


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

dfhg


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

na ka semmi


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

cvxxd


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

fdgf


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

xd


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

bvcg


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

látom nem vagyok egyedül ))


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

+1


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

+2


----------



## downnola92 (2010 Június 23)

+3


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

Nem gondoltam volna hogy így összetudom majd szedni a hozzászólást de köszönöm, nagyon érdekes dolgokat találhatok itt.


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

18: hát remélem is


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)




----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

19: legalább értelme lenne a szopatásunknak: miért nem találós kérdésekre kell felelni?


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

12345


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

20 ááááááááájjjjjéééééééé


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

67890


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

bgkgkgh


----------



## PriTek (2010 Június 23)

21!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

qwertyu


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

ioplkj


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

3213


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

05


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

89


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

76


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

kkkkkkkkkkkkklllllll


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

asdfghjklmnbvcxz


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## edi1212 (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

qwertyuioplkjhg


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

qwertyuioplkjhgfdsazxcvbnm


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

tghyujh


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

qwdertgfhyujtyhgvbsdhnjkin


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

......................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kacsoedina (2010 Június 23)

:d


----------



## Bubbi (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

Hát először is üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon.

pappaa1


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

bb


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

Ez már a második üzenet !

pappaa1


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

151526


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

hjhu


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

62563366


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

grfvgbfgbvx


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

gujj


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

b


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

fv ggfv


----------



## Robi366 (2010 Június 23)

cikk forrása: http://www.freeweb.hu/sokazagyva/viewforum.php?f=121&sid=716946d5496ad6aa1f41548f5ffc8eec

.
*Nemzetközi Pick Up Artist (PUA) - Nőcsábász mozgalom*

A mozgalom Amerikából indult, Férfiak egy csoportja összedugta a fejét "mit is lehetne tenni hogy el tudjuk csábítani a nőket?" alapítottak egy internetes fórumot , és a leg extrémebb szövegekkel teknikákkal elkezdtek csajozni, megírták tapasztalataikat a fórumon , egymás teknikáit lesték el , fejlesztették magukat , szakirodalmat olvastak és írtak a csajozásról , aztán más országokba is elterjedt a hírük ... a földön talán akár már százezrek csatlakoztak a mozgalomhoz hogy kiegyenlítsék a női emancipáció okozta egyensúlykülönbséget és újból felülkerekedjek az erősebbik nem. Nehogy már a nyúl vigye a vadászpuskát ... a nők mivel máshogyan fejlődik a bal és a jobb agyféltekéjük alapból jobb a kommunikációs készségük és máshogy látják a világot ... hogy ezt a férfiak megértsék tudományos szempontból kielemeztük a nőket és ismerjük már az összes gyengéjüket.

na félretéve a sok zagyvát a magyarországi fórumokról :

http://forum.radaralatt.com/
egyik legújabb puafórum sok fórum van már a neten itt mondjuk sok a tapasztalt figura úgy hogy érdemes megfogadni az okosságaikat, de van már sok jelentős fórum fojtatom is a sort ...

http://Pua.hu - http://forum.pua.hu
a legelső fórumok egyike ami kialakult Magyarországon, bár már kinőtte saját magát egy kicsit külsőre ellányosodott ... az oldal szerkesztője valahogy a túl sok csajozástól megkedvelte a rózsaszínt nem tudom




... szép kis háreme van neki is meg vannak elég szép nagyágyúk a fórumon ... lehet rajta olvasgatni, nekem a fórum külseje egy kicsit piszkálja a szememet , túl pink


http://www.puafestival.com
http://www.puafestival.com/forum/index.php
Egy pua aki kivált a régi fórumból és megalapította saját fórumát Gábor már kicsit máshogy lássa a világot és saját bizniszt csinált a dologból ... Pua találkozókat szervez minimális belépőt szed , Aztán nyaranta Siófokon Pua-táborokat csinál . pár napos ottlakással , és rengeteg magyar és külföldi neves nőcsábászok tartanak előadást a siófoki táborban. De lehet nála különórákat is enni borsos összegekért ... igaz rengetek "tanárt" találni már magyarországon aki ezzel foglalkozik, de vannak hamis próféták is vigyázni kell velők , de azért ők is mozognak egy szinten ... nem neveznék meg neveket ... de ha a google-be beírjátok hogy nőcsábász tanfolyam vagy valamilyen kulcsszavakra kerestek akkor biztos rengeteget találtok !


http://nocsabitas.hu/club/index.php
egy elég régi fórum ... kissé kihalt de sok okosság gyűlt rajta össze , olvasni valónak ideális ... regisztrálni kicsit nehézkes mert admin jóváhagyásával lehet csak , az meg nem túl aktív .. szal ... de én még annó itt kezdtem a pályafutásomat


könyvajánló :
http://kulcsanokhoz.hu/
a könyv írója Zsedényi Csaba is tart oktatásokat, igazából neki a komoly kapcsolatok és az ismerkedés a szakterülete ... szóval aki saját háremről ábrándozik az megoldható, de nem Csaba az ő embere ... indirekt stílusban egy jól szociális készséggel megáldott ember aki szakszerűen át adja tudását másnak is ... könyve a Kulcs a Nőkhöz jó kis bemelegítő olvasmány aki most kezdi a témát ... ajánlom mindenkinek ... meg lehet rendelni az oldalról de interneten is akadnak free kalózpéldányok ... de az a 3000 HUF szerintem nem egy földhöz vágó összeg ennyivel érdemes támogatni a mozgalmat.

további könyvek amiket érdemes beszerezni :

- Neil Strauss: The Game - A játszma
a legalapvetőbb mű az pua társadalomban ... innen eret a Game kifejezés aminek a jelentése a puák között maga a csajozás folyamata a "Game"
- Mystery módszer: Vénuszi művészetek kézikönyve
http://mysterymethod.hu elég drága könyv , de nem rossz olvasmány
- Alan és Barbara Pease - miért hazudik a férfi és miért sír a nő
- Alan Pease - Testbeszéd
- Bryan Tracy - főnix szeminárium (önfejlesztő tanácsok a sikerhez)

rengeteg önfejlesztő kézikönyvről lehet olvasni még a fórumokon de ezek talán a legjelentősebb alkotások


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

dkjdd


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

abcdefg


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

c


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

gjff


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

d


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

s


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

g


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

e


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

xdrw


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

f


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

jhzg


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

dycyd


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

xdxd


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

aa


----------



## szandra0716 (2010 Június 23)

xsdcrg


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

kjh


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

nvc


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

g


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

hfg


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

fd


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

uh


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

Legyen már meg a 20!!!!


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

Pls!!!!!!!!20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

jdcjd


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

.....jjgftgb


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

áélkjhgf


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

Hány kell még?


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

basszus


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

jdxjhd


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

jvg


----------



## mari062336 (2010 Június 23)

kjhghjkjhg


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

jó ötlet


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

számolni


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

h


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

i


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

vagy az abc?


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

j


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

a


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

k


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

á


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

l


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

m


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

n


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

b


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

o


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

c


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

p


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

d


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

q


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

3


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

4


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

5


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Persze!


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

r


----------



## pappaa1 (2010 Június 23)

s


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

e


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Mindenképpen!


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Há hogyne!


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

f


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

És ez mire jó?


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Semmi értelme!


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Akkor meg minek?


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

biztos


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Felesleges hálózati forgalom.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Felesleges idő.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még tíz.


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

van


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még kilenc.


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

benne


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még nyolc.


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

valami


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 7.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 6.


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

kész


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 5.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 4.


----------



## filaniko (2010 Június 23)

befejeztem


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 3.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 2.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 1.


----------



## totunetu (2010 Június 23)

Na még 0.


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

végre


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

15 kell


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 13


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 12


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 10


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 9


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 8


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 7


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 6


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 5


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 4


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 3


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 2


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

még 1


----------



## Nijja (2010 Június 23)

meg van


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

6


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

7


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

8


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

9


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

10


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

11


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

12


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

13


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

14


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

15


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

16


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

17


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

18


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

19


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

20


----------



## Mounty (2010 Június 23)

21


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

1


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

2


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

3dadada


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

4ldldldldl


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

5kökokok


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

6kojnbnhjkl


----------



## DonDavid (2010 Június 23)

7plomnbhki


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

1 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

2 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

3 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

4 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

5 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

6 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

7 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

8 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

9 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

10 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

11 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

12 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

13 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

14 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

15 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

16 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

17 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

18 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

19 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

20 mississippi


----------



## louigi69 (2010 Június 24)

kész


----------



## silent river (2010 Június 24)

reggelt


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

hello mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

idézetek tömege érkezik,legalább lesz valami amit lehet olvasgatni


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Barátok közt nincs szükség pénzre.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Bízd magad barátokra. De sose vedd a barátság kincsét magától értetődőnek.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Egyszer azt hallottam, hogy a barátok olyanok, mint a tükrök. Az ember - kisebb-nagyobb mértékben - azokhoz vonzódik, akikben a saját személyiségjegyei tükröződnek vissza. Ugyanígy van az ellenségeinkkel is. És az én tükreim? Minél jobban nézegetem őket, annál inkább elvarázsolt kastélyban érzem magam.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Az igazi szabadság az, ha úgy adunk, hogy nem várunk érte elismerést, sem köszönetet.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

A nagylelkűségnek megvan a maga gőgje: a büszke tudat, hogy másoknak szükségük van ránk - ez némileg igazolja létünket.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Csináld azt, amit szeretsz, szeresd azt, amit csinálsz, és adj többet, mint amit megígérsz.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Nincs a jótékonyságnak még egy olyan erős ugródeszkája, mint a rossz lelkiismeret.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Nem lehet elég korán szívességet tenni, mert soha nem tudhatod, mikor lesz túl késő.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Amit adsz, azt te is visszakapod - noha lehet, hogy onnan, ahonnan a legkevésbé várnád.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Aki ad nekem, megtanít engem, hogy adjak.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Segíteni másokon (ha hagyják és akarják!) csak akkor tud az ember, ha lélekben kikezdhetetlen, testben pedig ép, erős és egészséges.


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

A cél: boldognak lenni. Ezért sokáig, napról napra meg kell dolgozni. Ha pedig az ember végre eljut odáig, még mindig rengeteg a teendő: meg kell vigasztalni másokat.


----------



## carrot (2010 Június 24)

Szeresd magadban a nőt és a férfit meglásd boldog leszel....Carrot


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Csak azokban bízz, akiknek kudarc esetén legalább annyi vesztenivalójuk van, mint neked!


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

A világ bizalmát igazában csak akkor szerzi meg az ember, ha házigazda és családapa.


----------



## carrot (2010 Június 24)

A hentes nem vette észre hogy magát is kimérte


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Mások iránti bizalmunk legnagyobbrészt a saját magunkba vetett bizalmunkból fakad.


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

jó az oldal!


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Az őszinteség sohasem nevetséges, mindig tiszteletreméltó.


----------



## carrot (2010 Június 24)

Apám tyukja


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

nekem nagyon tetszik


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

A bizalom törékeny kincs: ha egyszer elnyertük, óriási szabadságot kapunk általa, de ha egyszer elvész, olykor lehetetlen visszaszerezni.


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

remélem tud vki segíteni nekem


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

Köszönöm hogy végig olvastátok!!


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

állítolag így gyorsabban hozzáférek


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

a csatolt témákhoz...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

úgyhogy most meg akarom oldani..


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

ezt a dolgot is....


----------



## Draco17 (2010 Június 24)

hogy vagytok így kora reggel?


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

nem tom, hogy működni fog -e?


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

nem is számoltam, de kb.7nél tartok


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

amúgy jó a reggelem, ma Fr. országba is ellátogatok


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

és ti hogy vagytok? innen le tudom tölteni...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

a zélótai simon dalát


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

jó lenne, ha már túllennék ezen a napon...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

már csak 8 van hátra


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

vagy ki tudja?


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

ezek itt hozzászólások ugye?


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

remélem, mert ha nem akkor elcsesztem egy csomó időt...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

na mind1.-is, mert igyekszem...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

le akarom szedni simon dalát...


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

ráadássul... várni is kell 20mp-et


----------



## kaméleon1989 (2010 Június 24)

ki tudja így mi lesz... amúgy már megvan a 20.


----------



## prezi (2010 Június 24)

Jó ötlet ez a topic!


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

Jó hely


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

ha


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

hal


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

halál


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

halála


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

Kimaradt a: hala


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

halálán


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

halálának


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

Kifogytam, csinálok valami mást


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

Úgy


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

látom


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

szép


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

időnk


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

lesz


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

ma


----------



## cielobubu (2010 Június 24)

.


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

ok


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

rendben


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

nagyon


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

nagyon jó


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

ennek így kell lennie


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

egyébként


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

nagyon jó könyv


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

szeretem


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

.


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

..


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

:


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

::


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

,


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

,,


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

-


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

--


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

_


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

__


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

;


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

;;


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

abcd


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

köszönettel


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

aa


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

z


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

zz


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

+


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

:4:jóreggelt:4:


----------



## Brucet (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

++


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

(


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

)


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

asdfghjk


----------



## vv12 (2010 Június 24)

@


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

jklléáű


----------



## C-vitamin (2010 Június 24)

Erre blogot?
Okos!!!


----------



## Masa02 (2010 Június 24)

*hozzászólás*

letöltöttem pár grimaszt. köszönettel


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

*1*

1


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

*2*

2


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

*3*

3


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

333


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

44


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

555


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

555333


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

3546


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

35464


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

365479


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

345879875


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

12345678912345


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

wef


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

sdfgdfg


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

asdfsdf


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

asdfasdf


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

asdfasdff


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


egyetertek. ennyi.


----------



## laszlolizs (2010 Június 24)

hu, mennyi hozzaszolas.


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

k,hgclhcg


----------



## Infomaker (2010 Június 24)

éiugéiuz


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

A valóság az, ami nem hajlandó megszűnni attól, hogy nem hiszünk benne.


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

22


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

33


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

Szép napot canadai magyarok.


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

ű


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

ő


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

34


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

í


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

m


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

g


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

d


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

i


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

t


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

77


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

:d


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

hhh


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

...


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

///


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

úúú


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

zzz


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## omagdi (2010 Június 24)

Lol!


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

18+


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

Hali remélem gyorsan meglesz a 20db nekem is


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

21


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Egregy (2010 Június 24)

űúőáé


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## rosy (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

ö


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Béé_93 (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

Más dolgok megváltoztathatnak bennünket,de mindig a családdal kezdődünk és végződünk.


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

Ha elsőre nem sikerül,próbáld leplezni a döbbentséged.


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

Soha nem mondtam,hogy a te hibád,csak te vagy az oka.


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

abc


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

1979


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

33


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

34


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Halihó


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

ma


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

hello,udv liberecbol


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

hello


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

Szép napot


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

hej-hó


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

2009


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

2010


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

44


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

itt nincs epp meleg...


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

Viki


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

akkor szamolgatunk?


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

:d


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

itt sincs meleg


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

_*Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz.*_​


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

számolgatunk


----------



## mamfi (2010 Június 24)

megvan a húsz,ÉLJEN


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.:55:


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Fontos és közismert tény, hogy a látszat olykor csal. Például a Földön az ember mindig szentül hitte, hogy intelligensebb a delfinnél, mivel oly sok mindent elért: feltalálta a kereket, New Yorkot, a háborút, egyebeket, mialatt a delfinek csak vidáman lubickoltak. A delfinek ezzel szemben azt hitték, hogy sokkal intelligensebbek az embernél - pontosan a fenti okok miatt. Douglas Adams


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Bravo


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.​


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

A művészetnek az a feladata, hogy tükröt tartson a természet elé, és egész egyszerűen nem létezik akkora tükör, amely elég nagy volna erre a célra. Douglas Adams


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Tudod, az érzelmek és a tettek mindig összefüggnek. Egyik nem létezhet a másik nélkül.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Köztudott, hogy végtelen számú világ létezik, egyszerűen azért, mert végtelen tér áll rendelkezésre. Mindazonáltal nem mindegyiken van élet, ezért a lakott világok száma véges. Bármely véges szám osztva a végtelennel, jó közelítéssel nullát ad eredményül, így az Univerzum átlagos népsűrűsége nullának mondható. Ebből következik, hogy az Univerzum népessége, maga is zéró, vagyis azok a személyek, akikkel időnként összefutunk, csupán a zabolátlan fantázia termékei. Douglas Adams


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 24)

*számolás*

1


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

http://www.youtube.com/enemix74


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

A repülésnek is megvan a maga művészete, vagyis inkább fortélya. Abban rejlik, hogy megtanuld magad a földre vetni és elhibázni azt. Válassz ki egy derűs napot, és próbálgasd. Az első rész könnyű. Mindössze annyi kell hozzá, hogy képes légy teljes súlyoddal a földre vetődni, azzal az elhatározással, hogy nem baj, ha fájni fog. Ugyanis ha nem sikerül elhibázni a földet, akkor fog. Douglas Adams


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

De ha mindig minden simán menne, akkor túlságosan is hozzászoknánk. Szükség van néha egy kis zűrzavarra. Különben nem élveznéd igazán, ha jól mennek a dolgok.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Mióta ez a Galaxis létezik, hatalmas civilizációk születtek és pusztultak, születtek és pusztultak, születtek és pusztultak, s mindez olyan gyakorisággal történt, hogy hajlamosak vagyunk azt gondolni: az összes élőlény a Galaxisban
(a) fogékony a tengeribetegségre és az azzal rokon dolgokra, úgy mint: űrbetegség, időbetegség, történelembetegség meg miegymás, illetve
(b) hülye. Douglas Adams


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Semmi sem történik ok nélkül, még ha ezt nem is lehet azonnal felismerni.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Minden állandóan változik. Semmi sem maradhat meg, ami nem újul meg folyamatosan.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

A legjobb létező ital a Pángalaktikus Gégepukkasztó.Hatása olyan, mint amikor szétverik az ember agyát egy lédús citromszelettel, melyet vaskos aranytéglára erősítettek. Más vélemények szerint ez az ital a bikacsökös rablótámadás alkoholos megfelelője, tudniillik sokba kerül, és árt az ember fejének. 
Készítése: Töltsünk be egy palackkal a jó öreg ó-Janx-szeszből. Adjunk hozzá egy rész vizet a Santagrinus-V tengereiből. Ó, az a santagrineánus tengervíz! Ó, azok a santagrineánus halak!!! 
Olvasszunk fel a keverékben három kocka Arcturus Megagint – alaposan meg kell jegelni, különben elvész a benzin! 
Buborékoltassunk át négy liter falliánus mocsárgázt a keveréken, mindazon boldog Stopposok emlékére, akik belepusztultak a gyönyörökbe Fallia Mocsaraiban. 
Gördítsünk egy mérce Qualactin Hiper Menta Extraktumot egy ezüstkanál hátára, hadd hozza magával a sötét Qualactin Zónák nehéz illatát, áthatóan, édesen, misztikusan. 
Ejtsük bele az algoliai naptigris egy fogát. Figyeljük, mint oldódik fel, s mint juttatja el az Algol Napok tüzét az ital szíve mélyéig. 
Loccsantsunk rá Zamphourt. 
Adjunk hozzá egy olajbogyót. 
Igyuk meg… nagyon-nagyon óvatosan…


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

http://my.opera.com/enemi/albums/slideshow/?album=3118131&picture=43838421


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

*Törülköző: *A lehető leghasznosabb dolog, amit csak magával vihet a csillagközi stoppos. Egyrészt komoly gyakorlati értéke van: beletakarózhatunk, hogy meleghez jussunk, míg átugrándozunk a Jaglan-Béta hideg holdjain; heverhetünk rauta, míg a Santagrinus-V ragyogó, márványhomokos tengerpartjain szívjuk a sűrű tengeri levegőt; felvitorlázhatjuk vele minitutajunkat, míg lefelé sodródunk a lassú, lomha Moth folyón; takarózhatunk vele, miközben Kakrafoon sivatagainak vörös csillagai ragyognak ránk; megnedvesíthetjük és fegyverként használhatjuk kézitusában; fejünkre tekerhetjük, hogy távol tartsuk a mérges gőzöket, vagy hogy elkerüljük a Traal bolygó Mohó Poloskapattintó Fenevadjának pillantását (észvesztően ostoba állat, azt hiszi, ha ő nem lát téged, te se látod őt – annyi esze van mint egy cipőtalpnak, de nagyon-nagyon mohó); veszély esetén vészjelzéseket adhatunk vele, és természetesen beletörölközhetünk, ha még elég tiszta hozzá.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

*Bábel-hal: *kicsi, sárga és piócaalkatú, s valószínűleg a legfurcsább lény a világegyetemben. Agyhullám-energián él, mégpedig nem a hordozójáén, hanem azokon, amelyek kívülről érik a hordozóját. A beérkező agyhullám-energiák összes tudat alatti mentális frekvenciáját abszorbeálja, és testébe építi. Majd exkrementumként a hordozója agyába üríri azt a telepatikus mátrixot, amely a tudatos mentális frekvenciák és a hordozó elme beszédközpontja idegi jelzéseinek kombinálásából adódik. Mindez gyakorlatilag azt jelenti, hogy aki egy Bábel-halat dug a fülébe, az azonnal megért bárkit bármilyen nyelven. A ténylegesen hallott beszédelemek dekódolják azt az agyhullámmátrixot, amelyet a Bábel-hal táplál a hordozója agyába. Mármost bizarrul valószínűtlen, hogy pusztán az evolúció tiszta véletlenje eredményeképpen létrejöhet valami, ami ennyire észbontóan hasznos. Ezért néhány gondolkodó egyenesen Isten nem létezésének végső és legkézenfekvőbb bizonyítékát látja benne.


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

szanszan írta:


> A legjobb létező ital a Pángalaktikus Gégepukkasztó.Hatása olyan, mint amikor szétverik az ember agyát egy lédús citromszelettel, melyet vaskos aranytéglára erősítettek. Más vélemények szerint ez az ital a bikacsökös rablótámadás alkoholos megfelelője, tudniillik sokba kerül, és árt az ember fejének.
> Készítése: Töltsünk be egy palackkal a jó öreg ó-Janx-szeszből. Adjunk hozzá egy rész vizet a Santagrinus-V tengereiből. Ó, az a santagrineánus tengervíz! Ó, azok a santagrineánus halak!!!
> Olvasszunk fel a keverékben három kocka Arcturus Megagint – alaposan meg kell jegelni, különben elvész a benzin!
> Buborékoltassunk át négy liter falliánus mocsárgázt a keveréken, mindazon boldog Stopposok emlékére, akik belepusztultak a gyönyörökbe Fallia Mocsaraiban.
> ...


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Vannak napok, amelyek részletei úgy illenek össze, mint az ólomüveg ablak darabkái. Száz apró darab, színek és hangulatok, amelyek ha összeállnak, kiadják a teljes képet.


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


óvatosan emelgesd a poharat


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

*A civilizációk fejlődése:* A jelek szerint valamennyi fontosabb Galaktikus Civilizáció Története három különálló és jól megkülönböztethető szakaszon megy keresztül: a Túlélés, a Kíváncsiság és a Kifinomultság szakaszain, melyeket a Hogyan, Miért és a Hol fázisainak is neveznek.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Ez szép!!!


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Bábel-hal:kicsi, sárgaéspiócaalkatú,svalószínűlegalegfurcsábblény a 
világegyetemben.Agyhullám-energiánél, mégpedignemahordozójáén,hanemazokon,amelyek 
kívülrőlérika hordozóját.Abeérkezőagyhullám-energiákösszestudat alattimentális 
frekvenciájátabszorbeálja, éstestébeépíti.Majd exkrementumként ahordozójaagyába 
üríri aztatelepatikusmátrixot,amelyatudatosmentálisfrekvenciák és ahordozó elme 
beszédközpontjaidegijelzéseinek kombinálásábóladódik.Mindez gyakorlatilag azt 
jelenti,hogyakiegy Bábel-halatdug afülébe, az azonnalmegértbárkitbármilyen 
nyelven.A ténylegesenhallottbeszédelemekdekódoljákaztazagyhullámmátrixot,amelyet 
aBábel-hal táplálahordozójaagyába.Mármostbizarrulvalószínűtlen,hogypusztánaz 
evolúciótiszta véletlenjeeredményeképpenlétrejöhetvalami, amiennyireészbontóan 
hasznos.Ezértnéhánygondolkodóegyenesen Istennemlétezésénekvégsőéslegkézenfekvőbb 
bizonyítékátlátjabenne


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é


 miért ilyen körűlményes hozzáférni a letöltésekhez?:``:


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Vannak napok, amelyek részletei úgy illenek össze, mint az ólomüveg ablak darabkái. Száz apró darab, színek és hangulatok, amelyek ha összeállnak, kiadják a teljes képet.

erre gondoltam...


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Bábel-hal: kicsi, sárga és piócaalkatú, s valószínűleg a legfurcsább lény a 
világegyetemben. Agyhullám-energián él, mégpedig nem a hordozójáén, hanem azokon, amelyek 
kívülről érik a hordozóját. A beérkező agyhullám-energiák összes tudat alatti mentális 
frekvenciáját abszorbeálja, és testébe építi. Majd exkrementumként a hordozója agyába 
üríri azt a telepatikus mátrixot, amely a tudatos mentális frekvenciák és a hordozó elme 
beszédközpontja idegi jelzéseinek kombinálásából adódik. Mindez gyakorlatilag azt 
jelenti, hogy aki egy Bábel-halat dug a fülébe, az azonnal megért bárkit bármilyen 
nyelven. A ténylegesen hallott beszédelemek dekódolják azt az agyhullámmátrixot, amelyet 
a Bábel-hal táplál a hordozója agyába. Mármost bizarrul valószínűtlen, hogy pusztán az 
evolúció tiszta véletlenje eredményeképpen létrejöhet valami, ami ennyire észbontóan 
hasznos. Ezért néhány gondolkodó egyenesen Isten nem létezésének végső és legkézenfekvőbb 
bizonyítékát látja benne


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Ma csak csütörtök lehet - mondta Arthur, és igyekezett elsüllyedni a sörei mögött. - A csütörtök sose volt az én napom.

ma is csütörtök van... )))


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

Su123 írta:


> még négy értelmetlen idézet tőlem...


csatlakozom


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Amit az ember elrendez..., azt felforgatják a körülmények.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Gyertek - hüppögte. - Azt a parancsot kaptam, hogy kísérjelek fel benneteket a parancsnoki hídra. Itt vagyok én akkora aggyal, mint egy egész planéta, és a dolgom az, hogy felkísérjelek benneteket a hídra. Ez aztán az önmegvalósítás!


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

csatlakozom


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Ha bármi fontosabb, mint az én egóm, akkor megyek, elkapom és lelövöm!


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Az önuralom hiánya olyan jellemgyengeség, amelyért egy nap nagy árat kell majd fizetned. (...) Ha valaki nem képes parancsolni a szenvedélyének, nem csak maga a szenvedély lanyhul, hanem az egyén is elveszíti az erejét. Az önuralom és az akaraterő viszont nem csak erősíti az egyént, hanem az étvágyát is fokozza. (...) Az önuralom gyakorlása révén elegendő időnk jut arra, hogy elmélyedjünk vágyainkban, és ezáltal lehetőségünk nyílik elképzelni e vágyak beteljesülésének aprólékosan kidolgozott forgatókönyveit. Ráadásul arra is elég időnk marad, hogy úgy alakítsuk a körülményeket, hogy a szívünknek legkedvesebb forgatókönyvet valósíthassuk meg.​


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

Su123 írta:


> 1: ne halj meg idő előtt


nem kapkodok vele:656:


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Élet - sóhajtotta Marvin gyászosan. - Akár gyűlöljük, akár nem, izgat bennünket, semmiképp se szeretni való.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

A legeslegutolsó delfinüzenetet is félreértelmezték az emberek. Azt hitték, hogy meglepően kimunkált, karikán keresztül végrehajtott kettős hátrabukfencez látnak, miközben a delfinek az Egyesült Államok himnuszát is elfütyülik. Az üzenet valójában ez volt: Viszlát, és még egyszer kösz a halakat!


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

Su123 írta:


> 2: ne bántsd meg azt aki nem lehet a rokonod, mert úgy sem szere téged...


hm, ez elgondolkodtató bölcselet:11:


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Good by, and thanks for all the fishes!


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Vannak napok, amelyek részletei úgy illenek össze, mint az ólomüveg ablak darabkái. Száz 
apró darab, színek és hangulatok, amelyek ha összeállnak, kiadják a teljes képet.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Nincs annál rosszabb, mint várni, anélkül, hogy tudná az ember, mi fog történni. A képzelőerőnk kegyetlenebb bármely rabtartónál.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Csak maradj mindig nyugodt! Nem az számít, mi történik, hanem az, hogy mihez kezdesz vele.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

...a félelmetes harci hajók - átszelvén a kozmikus ürességet - süvöltve rázúdultak az első, elibük kerülő bolygóra. Ez történetesen a Föld volt, ahol a méretarányok számításában elkövetett szarvashiba következtében az egyesült csatahajóflottát felnyalta egy arra járó kiskutya.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Én hiszek a tökéletes pillanatban. És az nem jön el valami gyakran.


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

Kezdetben volt az Univerzum teremtése. Ez sokak rosszallását kiváltotta, s elterjedt vélemény szerint nem tartozott a legjobb húzások közé.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Néha türelmesnek kell lenned, hogy elérhesd a céljaidat.​


----------



## szanszan (2010 Június 24)

És végül a kihagyhatatlan, örök érvényű, ultimate válasz a mindenség legnagyobb kérdésére:
"Negyvenkettő - mondta Bölcs Elme végtelen méltósággal és hidegvérrel."


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

*Csodaország nem jön el azoknak, akik kikotyogják; csak azoknak jön el, akik csendben maradnak és várnak.*​


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

A bizonyosság sohasem fáj. Csak az, ami előtte meg utána van.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

*A türelmetlenül várt válaszok mindig olyankor érkeznek, ha az ember nincs otthon.*


----------



## enemi74 (2010 Június 24)

Az önuralom hiánya olyan jellemgyengeség, amelyért egy nap nagy árat kell majd fizetned. 
(...) Ha valaki nem képes parancsolni a szenvedélyének, nem csak maga a szenvedély 
lanyhul, hanem az egyén is elveszíti az erejét. Az önuralom és az akaraterő viszont nem 
csak erősíti az egyént, hanem az étvágyát is fokozza. (...) Az önuralom gyakorlása révén 
elegendő időnk jut arra, hogy elmélyedjünk vágyainkban, és ezáltal lehetőségünk nyílik 
elképzelni e vágyak beteljesülésének aprólékosan kidolgozott forgatókönyveit. Ráadásul 
arra is elég időnk marad, hogy úgy alakítsuk a körülményeket, hogy a szívünknek 
legkedvesebb forgatókönyvet valósíthassuk meg.


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

nekem 8


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

Sok olyan dolgot megtanultam, amit tapasztalat nélkül megtanulni lehetetlen lett volna. Egyik a türelem becses tudománya, ami arra tanított, hogy a tanulást is úgy kell venni, mint egy sétát a mezőn, könnyedén. (...) Az így szerzett ismeret észrevétlenül elárasztja a lelket a gondolatnak mélyre szálló áradataival.


----------



## ancsópancsó00 (2010 Június 24)

20:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

teljesen igazad van:shock:


----------



## prezi (2010 Június 24)




----------



## prezi (2010 Június 24)

Majd később érdekelne hogyan ...


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

@---------->


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

46


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

tejút


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

lelkemre
többre
nem
vágyom
lenne 
bár
egy
padom
lenn
az 
Arany János
nevét
viselő 
metróállomáson

Kányádi Sándor


----------



## xany (2010 Június 24)

Dies diem docet.


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

szóval


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

remélem


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

nekem


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

is


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

össze-


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

jön


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

nem-


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

soká


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

húsz


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

hozzá-


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

szólás


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

mert


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

szeretném


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

ha


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

elérhető


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

lenne


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

számomra


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

is az


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

a könyv


----------



## Mario Kempes (2010 Június 24)

király lenne


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hhmhm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

parammm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

ez már a 4.


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hm hmhmhmhmhmhmhm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

szupi ez a forum,


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

eszeveszetten keresve eme zene, meglele, kellemes :]


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

itt mindig találok érdekes letöltendő dolgokat


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

Hihetelen hogy itt eddig is minden kérdésre választ kaptam :)


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

nem értem, minek ez a 20 comment :[


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

nah még 12 kell


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

aztán remélem meglesz a Ringató könyvem


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

brumm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

ha ennyi szenvedés után nem tudom leszedni mérges leszek


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

bergi, beszélgess velem


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na már csak 9


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

ha már itt ökörködünk...


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

ééés már csak alig kell firkálnom )


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

jól van, le se bélsarazol


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

nah ezazzzzzzzzz megy ez


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

milyen lelkes lettem itt egyedül


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

ilyenek ezek a férfiak :[


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

láthatatlan vagyok?


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na 4 hozzászólásra vagyok az altatási tanácsoktól


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

Hát jó, akkor ne vegyél észre


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok!

Hsz-vadászat indul!


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na haladunk kérem szépen


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

no comment


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na látom csatlakozott hozzám valaki ))) üdv a klubban


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

nyaff


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

már 3an vagyunk )))


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

nyüssz


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

éééééééééés megvan a 20  kösziiiiiiiiii


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

eddig is itt voltam, csak le se szartál


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

nem lennék a barátnőd...


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

juuuuj netsuretsu bocsi ) annyira belelkesedtem hogy nem is néztem, hogy írtál


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

öö izé csaj vagyok  és kissé úgy néz ki hogy figyelmetlen  nem gondoltam ,hogy más is irkafirkál éppen


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

nyaffnyüssz


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

akkor ha pasi lennék, nem lennék a pasid D


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

szeretem a rovarokat


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

konicsiva


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

bogaras lány vagyok


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

na még 1 ezen kívül


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

látom nem egyedül vagyok lökött :D


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

szegény lány


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

paraaaaaaamm mehetünk letölteni vagy folytatjuk?


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

és tölthetem a Bijout, thx


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

ja, lökött vagyok, nem vagyok unalmas :] és nem kell ez a "szegény lány.."


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

nu megkeresem a ringatómat


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

mondjuk ebben igazad van


----------



## hiflo (2010 Június 24)

*??*

Hol járok?


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

hol jár az eszem?


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

csak a csengőt figyelem


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

hozzászoltam1


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

nagy baromság ez a hozzászólálósdi


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

trsghbdgfhdhr


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

ghnzknfdsvdfgbfnjf


----------



## netsuretsu (2010 Június 24)

érdekes, megvan a 20 és mégsem tölthetem le, amit akarok, feladom..


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 11


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 10


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 9


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 8


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 7


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

Nagyon jó ...


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 6


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... ez az oldal.


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 5


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

Lassan..


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

meglesz mindjárt


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... de biztosan...


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

ááááááááááá


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... meglesz....


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

már csak 2


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

...a 20...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... hozzászólás.


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

uccsó


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

És végre...​


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... mindannyian...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... tudunk...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... majd...


----------



## konicsiva (2010 Június 24)

20 hozzászólás nem is elég bassza meg, kell a 2 napos reg is


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... le...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

...és...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... feltölteni.


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

hátakkor


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

Addig is...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... értelmetlenül...


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

ja még 20 másodpercet is kell még várni....


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... beszélünk...


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

itt fogok megőszülni mire kivárom a 20 másodperceket


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... össze-vissza.


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

szia dorcy01 látom neked már alig kell pár hozzászólás


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

De már csak 2...


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

... és kész is!!


----------



## dorcy01 (2010 Június 24)

sikerült


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

lálálálá


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

de jó neked én még majomkodhatok egy darabig itten


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

befirkáltam a 20 hozzászólást és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

azt szabad írni vajon hogy nem tolerálom a zsidókat?


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

micsoda?! átverés a 20 komment utáni letöltés?!


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

kilyukadt az alsógatyám


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hát biztos nem átverés csak nekem nem engedi  ugyanazt írja ki hogy 2 napos regisztráció kel meg 20 hozzászólás...
namármost van 2 éves regisztrációm meg 30 hozzászólásom


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

most tartok a felénél


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

bergi te biztos nem a lányokat szereted azé nem engedi neked


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hát nem vagyok egy nagy nőcsábász így nő létemre az tuti  de akkor letöltenél nekem ?


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

én most regisztráltam pár hete csak elfelejtettem hogy regisztráltam azt most hogy megint megtaláltam az oldalt ezt kérte hogy pofázzak 20-at és szabad a csók


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

gondolod te DD aztán majd jön a döbbenet


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

céges netről nem tudok amugyse letölteni... még magamnak se nemhogy még neked


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

akkor tulajdonképpen miért is szenvedsz? DDDDDDDDD


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

még hét sor és kiderítem aztán ha nagyon eltünnék akkor nem sikerült


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na már írni se enged 
szóval ha nem akarsz letölteni miért is szenvedsz?


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

azé szenvedek mert igen kicsire nőtt a fütyim és nincs mivel játszanom most


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

ha letünsz akkor vegyük úgy hogy a világ egy számítógéppel szegényebb lett?


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

kollégádtól kérd kölcsön


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Amugy meg egy pár zenét szeretnék megszerezni mert skót őseim vannak és ez óccsóbb mint megvenni eredetibe


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

16 az előbb nem 17 vót már?!


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

már pisilnem is kell meddig kell ezt még csinálnom vajon


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hm.. ez igaz.. de ha nem tudsz letölteni hogy szerzed meg? 
(figyelek ám )


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hm 2 db 18 as üzid is van  te hecker vagy :S


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

18-as üzi?! mé itt tilos szidni a zsidókat?!


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

lol  
hát mit tudom én hogy mit tilos... de hogy én még mindig nem tudok letölteni és már majd 40 üzit írtam az vicces..


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Randy-nek hívnak és van három alsógatyám meg 5 pólóm


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na Earl


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

hopp megvan a husz üzenet akkor most kipróbálom hogy mit szabad és mit nem
bergi drágám örültem a megismerkedésnek majd este hívlak***


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

Rendben Drágám... aztán halljuk azt a zenét


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

(node most meg elfelejtettem mit is akartam keresni...)


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

na még valamit meg tudtunk kedves Reandy kistestvérről.. szőke


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Jó és ha szőke vagyok?! Tán tilos!?


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hm.. még hisztis is DDDD

(de legalább feldobta a napomat  )


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

ezek a gombszemű bologatójános fejű kanadaiak átvertek télleg nem megy még a 20 üzi után sem a letöltés


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyesss 

azt hittem csak én vagyok béna  Hát kérem DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 24)

egy


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 24)

sziasztok


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

bergi a napodat azt könnyű feldobni nem úgy mint téged


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 24)

na még 18


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

18 után sem lesz semmi 
nekünk sem sikerült letölteni


----------



## muzer (2010 Június 24)

remélem lesz értelme annak, hogy írkálok


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

muzer ne is próbálkozz a 20 kommentel hamarabb üt el a stólbuci részegen minthogy letölcs innen


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

olyan negatív vagy reandy :s


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

lehet hogy elírták és 200-at kell írni?!


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

akkor szedd össze magad  aztán nyomjad... de be ne pipikéljél DDDDDDD


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

most jut eszembe.... meghívtam az egyik kollégámat beszélgetni... majd vacsorázzunk akkor mikor ő már elment


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

kissé szétszórt teccik lenni


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

bergi ha szabad érdeklődni neked mit köszöntek meg már 22-szer?


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

most mé csinált puszit a SZÉTSZÓRT szóból?


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

*gyűjtök a húszra*

igen, arra gyűjtök


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

ja vagy te köszöntél meg 22x valamit....
(nemtudom nemvagyok idevalósi)


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

izé én kattingattam a köszönöm izére forumokban
hátha azt is számolja ez a szerencsétlen... de ennek tökmindegy


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

megerősítem


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

megy a letöltééééééééééééééééééééééééés
yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

*közelítsünk a húszhoz*



drkollar írta:


> igen, arra gyűjtök


 ismételjünk


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

hát ez tökjó
idő kellett neki hogy rájöjjön a 48több mitn a 20


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

:--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--::--:


drkollar írta:


> ismételjünk




segítsek?


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

3 év és nekem is fog menni meglásd Zájcsik nu págágyi!


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

köszönöm a segítséget, jöhet


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

nahát kérem most nagyasszony lettem 
letöccsek neked?


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

meg kukkantom hogy megy e már nekem is a letöltés, ha nem akkó megkukkantok valakit izomból


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

Lassan,de biztosan...


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

már a fele meg is van


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

emberesedik Reandy látványosan... kistesóból nagytesó lesz


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

újabb


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

szöveg szöveg után


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

most várni kell néhány másodpercet


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

már csak 6 van hátra


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

olyan ez, mint az újévi visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

inkább olyan mint mikor egy társadalom zuhan lefelé a 10. emeletről Azt ismered?


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

hosszabb szöveg 4


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

DDDDDDDd
utána ne kapj sokkot ha nem megy  nekem kb 1 órája volt meg a 20 és most tudtam csak letölteni )


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Ja közbe megemlíteném a naccságos ifiasszonynak hogy már énis letudok tölteni!!!!


----------



## drkollar (2010 Június 24)

kitartó vagyok


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Csak amire fáj a fogam az itt sincs fenn... (mongyuk ez már világos volt nekem a 20 üzi előtt is de gondoltam hátha addigra fennlesz


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

de csak azért tudsz mert engedélyeztem  úgyhogy ezer hála és köszönet kéne


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 24)

Most már értem sok hülyeséget kell irkálni hogy legyen jogosultság




om.


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

node mostmár itt az ideje hogy elintézzem a biólógiai letöltésemet is (ez mongyuk senkit se szokott érdekelni bárhol is mondom) Na szóval mentem hugggyozni


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

nah.. most megkaptuk  
de megjegyzem, hogy Petike Uraságon kívül mindenki komoly errefelé :$


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## cspeti79 (2010 Június 24)

Petike uraság elbúcsúzik mert közben a munkaidőm is lejárt és nincs több időm ábrándozni bergi melleiről amint ciciszexelek vele Ja hogy ezt igy látják ha ideírom


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Mr. Hankey (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## bergi (2010 Június 24)

bye bye petike


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

*asdsdfq*



totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!



asdfg


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

*reply wefqwefqwfe*

sdfsdfqdsfsdf


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

dsvsaddvasvsxvasdfv


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sdvvsdsdfsdf


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

ewrgewfgefefg


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

egregegegg


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

ewgfewegeg


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sqdfsqdfsdfsdf


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

qwefqwfqwf


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sargfaqg


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

2r2wrf2wrf2wrf2wre


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sdfvwfvwdv


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sfdbedfvb


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

sdfvwdvwdvwdvwdv


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

ssdacj sdoiq oiqwojidwqe


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

wsedwqedwqedwqedwqed


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

swdqdsqwdqwdwqedwqed


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

qwefdqwedwqedwqed


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

wqedqwedwqedwqed


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

wedwedwedwedwedwed


----------



## Zsivi59 (2010 Június 24)

wqedwedwe
meg van a 21-edik hozzászólásom. Mi lesz a következő stáció?


----------



## Constantine0 (2010 Június 24)

20:222:


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)




----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

:d


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

xd


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

hát akkor kezdem: 1


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

7 márisunom


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

dgdgfdg


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

12 már nem sokáig zavargok...


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

dfghh


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

legyen már meg a 20 xd


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

asdfjklé


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

16 láláláláááááááááááááááááááááááá
ez a 20 másodperc is...


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

wwww


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

yxcvbn


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

*9


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

ez így olyan gáz, de ha nincs más ... akkor ...1.


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

éééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééés 20!
további jó írogatást


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

Ez egy igazán remek ötlet


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!!


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

Pícurka gratula.


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

1975


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

még jó hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

s így legalább össze lehet gyűjteni


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

de sok kell még a 20-hoz


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

:77: aki ma ünnepli


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

már nem kell sok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

5 ...


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)

200000000


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

az is mindjárt meglesz 4...


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## kitty256 (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

3...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

már csak kettő


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

Ezúton köszönném meg annak aki ezt a léehetőséget kitalálta ...2 ...


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

és egy 
hip-hip-hurrá


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

éééésssssssssssss vége!! 20!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 24)

na még egyet a biztonság kedvéért
további jó szórakozást a többi gyüjtőgetőnek


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## metalmessias (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## Bogyimami (2010 Június 24)

Üdv az újaknak és kitartást  a gyűjtögetéshez. ...


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*---*

akkor újra... 1


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*sjdoieh*

2


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*djfdsoivn*


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*iadjfhi*

kiss


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*suahdsi*


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*xc*


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*iu*


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*duchds*

láláláláááá mennyi kell mééééééééééééééééééég....


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

"Nem félek tőled sors bármit akarsz"


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*fkfiovjd*

pf:6:


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*hnijn*

nkj bjh h vjghkdshfuierfvn


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

egy - megérett a megy


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

"A mosoly a lélek megcsillanása"


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

kettő - csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*vijerigh*

 ez csak 10ig megy


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" A humor az elme mindennapos tisztálkodása"


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*sdfgrdg*

pápáprámpápááááám:55: jééé lepke is van:d


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

3 - majd haza várom


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" A lángész egy százalék ihlet, 99 százalék verejték"


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*djidsfh*

inkább számolni kellett volna... most nem tom mennyinél járok:11:


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

igaz, de kezdem ujra.


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*dfhsdifu*





nagyranőtt mosolyka


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Tulajdonképpen minden szép, amire szeretettel nézünk"


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

jogos:111:


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

bocs, ha én zavartalak meg.


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

*fefhreoih*

Oldalt az üzenet 36 azt jelenti h. annyit írtam?
és ha igen mért nem tok még mindig letölteni???
nem értem...


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Ha fogalmad sincs, merre méesz, minden út oda vezet."


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

aummm írta:


> bocs, ha én zavartalak meg.





neeeem csak nem számoltam de már tuti h. azt jelenti a szám
csak akkor nem értem...


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" A lustaság nem más, mint pihenés előtti elfáradás."


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

39


----------



## Picúrka0621 (2010 Június 24)

XD duplán megvan mostmár csak sikerül...


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

"Sokan lennének gyávák, ha lenne hozzá bátorságuk"


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" A káromkodás kompromisszum a menekülés és küzdés között"


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

igen? én 6-nél tartok, de az üzenet már 8-at ir.


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Nem mindenki muzsikus, aki hegedűvel mászkál"


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ!!!!!!!!! nem 6-nél, hanem 6-nál.


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Aki elmélkedés nélkül olvas, olyan , mintha emésztés nélkül enne."


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

jó kis idézetek!


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Szeretem a munkát, elnézném reggeltől estig."


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 2


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*csak úgy*

meg mégegy


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*csak úgy*

meg még egy


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" A bölcsességnek vannak határai, az ostobaság határtalan."


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

kifogytál?


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*mikor*

még sok van 20-ig:..:


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

" Általában három hetembe telik, mire előkészítek eg rögtönzött beszédet."


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

nem megsérteni akartalak, csak kicsit lassabban jelent meg.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

"Főként tapasztalatokat halmozzunk fel, ne tárgyakat!"


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

A "nem" és "igen" kurta szavak, de hosszú megfontolást kívánnak.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

A hibákat úgy kerülheted el, ha tapasztalatot szerzel. Tapasztalatot úgy szerzel, ha hibákat követsz el.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

Az elkésett lépés - hátralépés.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

Ne a változástól, az állandóságtól félj!


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

A lélek vándorol, s minden újabb megtestesülésében tökéletesebben bontakozik ki.


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

kell még?


----------



## aummm (2010 Június 24)

Majd visszajövök!


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*mikor*

még sok van 20-ig:..:


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*szintén*

én is azt szeretnék


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

b


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

ezt én sem értem


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*mikor*

mi lehet és miért?


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*énis*



Janicska53 írta:


> fogok irni


próbálkozom én is:..:


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*17*

belehúzok:8:


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*18*

juhé! mindjárt megvan


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

szaisztok!


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

még 19


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

na jó, hogy ne írjak hiába:


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Két sárkány beszélget. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Mhh.
- Na ne égess - szól rá a másik.


----------



## szaboeva (2010 Június 24)

*énis 18*



Janicska53 írta:


> fogok irni


próbálkozom én is:..:


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 3


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## viztamas (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 3


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

A rénszarvas mászik fel a szilvafára. Látja ezt a medve és megkérdezi:
- Te rénszarvas, minek mész oda?
- Almát enni.
- De hiszen ez szilvafa.
- Nem baj, hoztam magammal


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

A buta medve megy az erdőben, mikor megállítja a nyuszika.
- Szervusz medve, keresett a Feri! - mondja.
- Milyen Feri? - kérdi a medve.
- Aki a seggét az orrodra veri. - válaszol a nyuszika és elrohan.
Ez így megy hétről hétre, mikor a medve már nagyon szégyenli a mamlaszságát, és a rókához megy tanácsért.
- Kutyaharapást a szőrével! -mondja a róka- Ha legközelebb találkozol a nyuszikával mondd azt neki, hogy keresete az Erik. Ha rákérdezne, hogy ki az az Erik, akkor válaszold azt, hogy akinek a seggét az orrodra verik.
A medve nagyon megörül, és alig várja, hogy találkozon a nyuszikával. Mikor ez végre megtöténik, így szól hozzá:
- Te nyúl keresett az Erik.
- Tudom -válaszolja a nyuszika- mondta a Feri.
- Milyen Feri?


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Megy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Az oroszlán békésen sétál az erdőben. Egyszer csak szembe jön vele a nyuszika. Az oroszlán eléurgik és így szól:
- Ki a legerősebb az erdőben?
- Hát te! - válaszolja megszeppenve a nyuszika.
Az oroszlán kihúzza magát és elégedetten megy tovább. Pár perc múlva szembe jön vele az őzike.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
- Természetesen te! - válaszolja az őzike halálsápadtan.
Az oroszlán örül, hogy mindenki fél tőle. Félóra múlva találkozik az elefánttal.
- Ki a legerősebb állat az erdőben?
Az elefánt szó nélkül megragadja az oroszlánt, és egy fához csapja. Az oroszlán nyögve tápászkodik fel, miközben így szól:
- Micsoda világ, már nem is kérdezhet az ember.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

b


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

A róka meg a nyuszika bandukolnak az erdőben, amikor meglátnak egy tündért az ágak közé gabalyodva. Kiszabadítják, mire a tündér felajálja nekik, hogy három kívánságukat teljesíti.
- Én egy zöld szemű, szőke rókakislányt szeretnék! - szól a róka.
A következő pillanatban máris ott termett a kívánt rókalány.
- Én egy szuper motort szeretnék! -szól a nyuszika, és máris ott termett egy gyönyörű Harley Davidson.
- Most egy barna rókalányt akarok! -szólt a róka.
- Én pedig azt szeretném, hogy soha ne fogyjon ki a benzin a motorból, és ne kelljen javíttatni! -így a nyuszika.
- Végül egy vörös rókalányt akarok! -szól a róka.
Mikor ezt is megkapta, már neki is készülődött, hogy magáévá teszi a három rókalányt. A nyuszika nem szól semmit, csak felül a motorjára, bepöccenti, egy kicsit túráztatja, egyesbe kapcsol, majd megszólal:
- Utoljára azt kívánom, hogy legyen a róka impotens!


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

c


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

d


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Az erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

e


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Az öreg macska mondja a fiatalnak:
- Na fiam, ma elmegyünk kefélni. Ha mindig azt csinálod, amit én, akkor nem lesz semmi baj.
Elindulnak. Mennek a háztetőn, ám elkezd esni az eső. Az öreg macska megcsúszik, és legurul. A szélén valahogy megkapaszkodik a csatornában. A fiatal csak nézi, hogy az apja ott lóg. Fogja magát, legurul, és ő is elkezd lógni. Lóg tíz percet, fél órát, majd megszólal:
- Apám, én még tíz percet kefélek, aztán hazamegyek!


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Két bolha dohányzik az út szélén. Arra megy egy kóbor kutya. Azt mondja az egyik bolha:
- Hé, dobd el a cigit, mert jön a busz!


----------



## Kamillakatalin (2010 Június 24)

f


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt, és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt Malackáért!!!!


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Két macska beszélget:
- Azt hiszem, ma balszerencsém lesz!
- Miből gondolod?
- Reggel átment előttem egy fekete kutya.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

még 3


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

A baromfiudvarban fél kilós tojást tojik az egyik tyúk. Egy riporter megkérdezi tőle:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Egykilós tojásokat tojni.
A riporter faggatja a sikeres kakast is:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Szétverem a strucc pofáját!


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## jacquline (2010 Június 24)

Az egérke és az elefánt találkozik:
- Hány éves vagy te, elefánt, hogy ilyen nagyra nőttél?
- Kettő.
- Én is - mondja az egérke - csak két hétig beteg voltam.


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## Leantigris (2010 Június 24)

na meg egy raadas


----------



## glacko1977 (2010 Június 24)

*a*

a


----------



## glacko1977 (2010 Június 24)

*2*

2


----------



## glacko1977 (2010 Június 24)

*3*

3


----------



## glacko1977 (2010 Június 24)

*4*

4


----------



## glacko1977 (2010 Június 24)

*5*

5


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

Eben guba rece-ce


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

recefice bum bum bum


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

ingó bingó


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



1


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

roscoe81 írta:


> ingó bingó



2


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

meke muka


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

roscoe81 írta:


> recefice bum bum bum



3


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

irgum burgum


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

hát igen


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

ez nem túl jó


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

nem jó


----------



## ketyi (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## ketyi (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## ketyi (2010 Június 24)

45


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

10


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

röhej


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

nem találom máshol


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

heg4 3tí4


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

4634n6


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

888888888888888888888888888888killerbazzh


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

getrkegftget


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

megfvan felelllllleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

53n5w


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

sokat segítek másoknak


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

most is ezt teszem


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

5


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

az az


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

elég?


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## Roscoe81 (2010 Június 24)

hát?


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

mi?


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

19


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

20


----------



## csgezat (2010 Június 24)

és akkor most még várjak 2 napot..-.-


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

A világban 10 féle ember van. Aki ismeri a kettes számrendszert és aki nem.


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"... hagyd el a dolgokat, mielőtt azok hagynak el téged."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Egyetlen felhő elég, hogy elsötétítse a napot."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Aki nem ismeri fel az ostobákat, maga is az."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Legyünk, amivé lehetünk, senki sem születik készen."


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Június 24)

*1*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A "nem" és "igen" kurta szavak, de hosszú megfontolást kívánnak."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Senki sem lehet tökéletes. Például belőlem is hiányzik a a hiba."


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Június 24)

*khh*

fff

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/QUOTE]


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Társalkodj avval, akitől tanulhatsz."


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Június 24)

*ggh*

gggg


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Az anyagi súly becsessé teszi az aranyat, az erkölcsi az embert."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A legfontosabb igazságok mindig félszavakból derülnek ki."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A léleknek is van bája, mely a szív ékessége, a szellem ünnepe. Ám nem mindenki rendelkezhet vele, mert feltétele a belső nagyság. Első lépés, jót mondani ellenségünkről; a második, jót tenni vele. A bosszú lehetőségét kihasználatlanul hagyni; a győzelem pillanatát nagylelkűséggé változtatni. Az erény sohasem színlel, nem ölt magára díszes ruhát, nem ármánykodik, és nem aláz meg senkit, az élet legegyszerűbb és legbonyolultabb pillanataiban is az marad, ami volt: erény."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Szívbeli nagyságra vall és derekas türelemre, ha sohasem sietsz és háborogsz. Légy előbb önmagad ura, aztán másoknak is ura leszel. Az alkalom központjába az idő hosszú ösvényén át visz az út. Bölcs önmegtartóztatás fűszerezi a sikert és érleli meg a titkos elhatározást. Az idő többre képes Herkules ércbuzogányánál. Isten sem bottal ver, hanem idővel. Nagy mondás: Az idő és én, együttes erővel. Maga Fortuna is busásan jutalmazza a várakozást."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Más csodálatát kivívni nagy dolog, szeretetét még nagyobb."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A titok nélküli szív nyitott levél. Ahol mélység van, a titkok is mélyen nyugosznak, mert nagy üregek és öblök vannak, ahol a súlyos dolgok alámerülhetnek. A hallgatás nagy önuralmat követel, s az igazi diadal azé, aki ezen a téren legyőzi magát."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A nagy lelket ugyanaz bátorítja, ami az irigységet porba sújtja."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Semmi sem kíván több tapintatot, mint az igazság. Elmondásához legalább ugyanannyi hozzáértés kell, mint elhallgatásához."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A rágalom elleni védekezés művészete: nem törődni vele. Harcba szállni vele káros és a legelőnyösebb esetben is hátrányos."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Ne engedjük a képzeletet elhatalmasodni a szíven. (...) A képzelet mindig előre rúgtat, és sokkal többnek mutat mindent a valóságnál: nemcsak azt látja, ami van, hanem azt is, ami lehetne. Helyesbítse a tapasztalatokon okult óvatosság."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Beszélj figyelmesen. Vetélytársaiddal óvatosságból, a többiekkel illemtudásból. Mindig ráérsz kimondani egy szót, de visszavonni nem."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A párna néma jósnő, és a dolgokra egyet aludni többet ér, mint álmatlanul hánykolódni miattuk."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Az öntömjénezés szokott büntetése közmegvetés. Aki magának tetszik, mindenki másnál visszatetszik."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Sok baj ellen a legjobb orvosság, ha nem nyúlunk hozzá, akkor magától elmúlik."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"A bölcsnek több haszna van az ellenségeiből, mint az ostobának a barátaiból."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Nem lehet ura önmagának, aki nem ismeri magát. Az arcnak van tükre, a léleknek nincs."



.


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Kiben mi lakozik, annyiban számíthat valakinek. Legyen a belső mindig kétszer annyi, mint a külső mindenestül. Némelyeknek csak homlokzatuk van, mint a befejezetlen házaknak, amelyek továbbépítésére nem volt már pénz: a bejárat palotát mutat, a lakás vityillót. Nincs bennük semmi, ami megállásra késztetne, vagy minden nyomban megáll: az ember éppen csak köszön nekik, azzal vége a társalgásnak. Nagy bólogatva jönnek, mint a szicíliai lovak, aztán némán megállanak, mert a szó hamarabb elapad ott, ahol gondolat nem táplálja. Az ilyenek könnyen megtévesztik a hozzájuk hasonlóan felületes látásúakat, de nem az éles elméjűt, aki beléjük néz és ürességet talál, elrettentő például az okosoknak."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Az érzéketlen ember nem ér sokat, mert az érzéketlenség oka nem mindig közömbösség, lehet a képesség hiánya is."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Szokott kudarca a nagyon feldicsértnek, hogy nem váltja be a hozzá fűzött reményt. A valóság sohasem ér fel az elképzeléssel, mert könnyű gondolatban magunkra ruházni minden tökélyt, de nehéz elérni. A képzelet a vággyal társul és mindig többet tesz fel a dolgokról a valóságnál. Bármilyen nagyok a kiváló tulajdonságok, a képzetükkel nem versenyezhetnek, s mivel a túlajzott várakozást megcsalják, inkább kiábrándulást keltenek, mint csodálatot. A remény nagy meghamisítója az igazságnak. Az okosság segítsen a bajon, és intézze úgy, hogy az élvezet nagyobb legyen az óhajnál. Némi előlegezett hitel alkalmas a kíváncsiság felkeltésére, de nem kötelez semmire. Jobban jársz, ha a valóság túlszárnyalja az elképzelést."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Vannak rosszmájú, szemtelen, az irigység maszlagával megkent és a gyűlölet mérgébe mártott kiszólások: ezek váratlan villám módjára röpítenek ki más rokonszenvéből és becsüléséből."


----------



## kutyafülű (2010 Június 24)

"Nem elég, ha az óvatos ember maga nem tolakszik, több kell ennél, más tolakodását is el kell tudnia hárítani. Ne legyen annyira mindenkié, hogy megszűnjék önmagáé lenni. Ne élj vissza barátaid készségével, és ne kérj tőlük többet, mint amennyit maguktól adnak."


----------



## duani (2010 Június 24)

Én is 20-ra hajtok


----------



## duani (2010 Június 24)

De most már szerintem csak 18 kell


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 4


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 5


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 6


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 7


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 8


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Én is szeretném elérni a 20-at )


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Szia Sakkmester


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 9


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Ha beszélgetnénk hamarabb telne le a 20, nem? )


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Egészségedre! )


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Bár most akkor itt lehet megköszönni is?
Az is hozzászólás?


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Na már van is 6 üzenetem...
Ez lesz a 7.
Úgy látom ez az oldal sorsfordító lesz )


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Kösz 10


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Sakkmester!

Te itt vagy?


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Itt, csak még nagyon kezdő vagyok ebben.


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Hahóóó!


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Én is )


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Igazad van, minden válasz egynek számít, és hát akkor tényleg nem oly unalmas.


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Na de így nem telik a 20..
Azután meg még 2 nap!!!

Pedig nekem piszkosul kell 3 könyv (


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Na de így nem telik a 20..
Azután meg még 2 nap!!!

Pedig nekem piszkosul kell 3 könyv (


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Nagyon lassan megy el egy üzenet.


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 24)

Sajnos, nem sok időm van most, egy névnapra várnak, és nem illik késnem. Talán este még visszatérhetek ide. Addig is: Szia, és minden jót.


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

De ez oldal mindenképpen izgalmas


----------



## Aquiyr (2010 Június 24)

Csáó sakkmester )


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

hali


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

csa


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

hmegint


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*hello*

anyu,apu,macska,kutya,ablak,ajtó,zár,rigó,kalap,kecske,málna
cseresznye,eper,dió,ubi,pari,auto,tejcsi,kakaó,kávé


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

Na de így nem telik a 20..
Azután meg még 2 nap!!!
:sad:
Pedig nekem piszkosul kell 3 könyv :sad


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

látom neked is kell valamimgdfpsgjnipr


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

gyurok vazzeee


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

gga


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

haly


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

vagyis szia


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Én még új vagyok


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

10 ez az_D


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

nekem meg kellenme egy köny de én is az vagyok csak


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Próbálom mielőbb megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

esembe jutott


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

van régebbi accont


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Tetszik ez az oldal. Te mióta vagy itt?


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

de jó ez igy is


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Mi jó van ebben a 20 hozzászólásban?


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

eddig tök jó


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

miért kell?


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

4 kell még gyurok rá


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

te mit akarsz leszedni?D:


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

mit lehet ennyit írni?


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

én könyv:d


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

Engem az élőszereplős mesefilmek érdekelnek


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

hülyeséget kb:d


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

nmilyen az élőszereplősmese?D:


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

De láttam jónéhány ritkaságot is


----------



## genius1708 (2010 Június 24)

nah de 20


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

most mire is válaszoltál?


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

pl rigócsőr király


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

szóval ilyenek


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

gyerekkorom kedves meséi


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

de ezeket már máshonnan megszereztem


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

itt azért van egy csomó más is


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

próbáltm vendégként letölteni,de csak néhány sikerült


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

főleg azért léptem be,hogy megköszönjem


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

még kettő


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

ez a 20.


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

jóóóóóóóó! és most? segítsetek van még tennivalóm? vagy tölthetek?


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Egy, megérett a meggy.


----------



## judyttha742 (2010 Június 24)

ez a 20 hozzászólás csak először van?


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Négy, megcsípett a légy


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Öt, érik a tök


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 24)

Hat akkor nekikezdek a 20 hozzaszolashoz


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Hat, hasad a pad


----------



## kisbibice (2010 Június 24)

*köszönöm*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Köszikieek jhsghjdbkdcmjncbfdjfDNBCVSHDJ,G


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Hét, mit süt a pék


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Tíz, tiszta víz


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Az élet egy szörnyű betegség, melyre egyetlen gyógyír a halál.


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Tizennégy


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,labda,fa,ág,kutya,kincs,virág,láda,eső,hó,hideg:4:


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

khjilghuj


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éohzgifg


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*nyár!*

Hello


darabka írta:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,labda,fa,ág,kutya,kincs,virág,láda,eső,hó,hideg:4:


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

ezoezoezo


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

ezoezo


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az életed


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Öröm*

Kincs ami nincs


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az élete


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Szünet*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAkiss


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az élet


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az él


----------



## steels (2010 Június 24)

*uzenet-1*

111


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Vakáció*

Klassz


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az é


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Nyár*

Utazás


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld az


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Munka*

Muszáj:!:


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld a


----------



## steels (2010 Június 24)

222


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

éld


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

*asd*

nemértelmes


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

él


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Virág*

Szép


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

é


----------



## steels (2010 Június 24)

333


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

ááááááááááááááááá


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Könyv*

Boldogság


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

unalmas


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Baba*

játék


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

harmadik alkaloom


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

unalma


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

depi


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Foci*

Világbajnokság


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

unalm


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

késő van


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Hideg*

Szánkó


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

unal


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

lassu


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

sok kell


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Tenger*

Csodás


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

una


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

still....


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Hajó*

Nagy viz


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

un


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

nagyon jóóó


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Kutya*

Kedvencem


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

u


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

bla..bla


----------



## kokolino0021 (2010 Június 24)

vauka


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Lovak*

Csodák


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

opaaal


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

leopold


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Virágok*

Rózsa


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Mese*

Benedek Elek:55:


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

mindjáár


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

sok könyv


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Az őz pákosztos állat.


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

nemsok


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

gimmeh da cake


----------



## darabka (2010 Június 24)

*Gyümölcs*

Szilva:55::55:


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

John Rambo a kedvenc operaénekesem.


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

kutya > macska


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

A tepertős pogácsa nagyon fincsi


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

u no understand


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

Kimegyek oszt kiganézom a disznókat


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Ez igaz, de én most kakaós csigát ennék.


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

qwerty


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

A magyar vizsla kiváló vadászkutya.


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Szegény malackák


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

Gyros


----------



## gh005t (2010 Június 24)

És végre megvan a húsz. Bocs a sok sületlenségért amit eddig összehordtam


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

A magyar vizsla az egyik legszebb kutya a boxer mellett.


----------



## fsdkira (2010 Június 24)

végre


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Vajon hogy viselné egymást egy vizsla, egy boxer és néhány tucat macska?


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Jó lenne egy egész állatkert


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Én még pár hsz. erejéig elmélkedek itt a dolgon


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Mindenki eltűnt innen... vajon lehet hozzá közöm?! XDXD


----------



## Alun (2010 Június 24)

Hüm... egyedül érzem magam, így én sem zavarok itt továbbXD


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

:ugras:


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

:55:


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

kiss


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Ha valami sérelem vagy baj éri, a fájdalmat félre kell tenni néhány napra, akár az esti lapot, olvasatlan. S mire egy hét múlva odanéz, másként látja már, miként a múlt heti újság hírei és szenzációi is elavulnak pár óra alatt. Szinte magától kikristályosodik minden.


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Nemrég egy kutatócsoport azt vizsgálta, hogy az emberek hova szeretnek járni. A karibi szigetekre, könyvtárba, moziba, szvinger klubba, színházba, raftingolni? A felmérés eredménye szerint az emberek legszívesebben vécére járnak!


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Megfigyelte, hogy az események gyávák: egyenként nem történnek meg, csak csoportosan, bandában mernek rárontani. Neil Gaiman


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

A magam részéről minden tőlem telhetőt megtettem. Márpedig ki vágyhat ennél többre?


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Nézz az égre, s meglátod a Balatont, nézz a Balatonra, s meglátod az eget. Eötvös Károly 
11


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Általában az események nem mellettünk, fölöttünk haladnak el, hanem rajtunk át, és átalakítanak bennünket. Paul Georgescu 
13


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott. Popper Péter


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Néha milyen bonyolult az egyszerű!? Vavyan Fable


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

még 9


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Teli hassal még a fájdalmat is könnyebb elviselni! Liviu Rebreanu


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

A természet kegyetlen tanító, és csak két osztályzatot ismer. Az egyik az élet, a másik a halál. Fekete István


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Teszed egyik hosszú lábadat a másik elé, két karoddal enyhén lendítesz hozzá, így viszed magad ruganyosan tovább, a szívet, a májat, a fejet és a többit, utaztatod az egészet a belső parancs szerint, hát nem varázslatos szerkezet ez? Lángh Júlia 
9


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

- Bármi történhet vele, pedig megígértem neki, hogy nem hagyom. 
- Hm. Elég furcsa ígéret. 
- Miért? 
- Hát, ha nem hagyod, hogy bármi történjen vele, akkor semmi sem történik vele. Az pedig marha unalmas.


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Amikor még nagyon az elején vagy a dolgoknak, elvállalsz mindent, és sokáig mindent akarsz, de aztán eljön az idő is, amikor elkezdesz válogatni.


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Amikor még nagyon az elején vagy a dolgoknak, elvállalsz mindent, és sokáig mindent akarsz, de aztán eljön az idő is, amikor elkezdesz válogatni.


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

Örüljetek az örülőkkel, és sírjatok a sírókkal. Egymás iránt ugyanazon indulattal legyetek; ne kevélykedjetek, hanem az alázatosakhoz szabjátok magatokat. Ne legyetek bölcsek timagatokban. Senkinek gonoszért gonoszszal ne fizessetek. A tisztességre gondotok legyen minden ember előtt. Ha lehetséges, a mennyire rajtatok áll, minden emberrel békességesen éljetek.


----------



## Gerti9 (2010 Június 24)

na meg van


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

a


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

b


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

c


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

A férj virraszt a haldokló felesége mellett. Egyszer csak megszólal az asszony:
- Józsi, valamit el kell mondanom.
- Cssst, ne pazarold az erődet beszédre - csitítja a férj.
- De Józsi, nem halhatok meg úgy, hogy nem mondtam el neked az igazat. Megcsaltalak, többször is. Lefeküdtem a bátyáddal, az apáddal és a legjobb barátoddal.
- Cssst, ne fáraszd magad, kedvesem. Megbocsátok neked. De én már ezt korábban is tudtam, mit gondolsz, miért mérgeztelek meg?


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

örülök hogy idetaláltam.eddig zenéket meg könyveket töltögettem fel hogy összejöjjön a 20.


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

d


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

e


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

A múltkor láttam egy embert a strandon. A hátán tetoválás a következő szöveggel:
"Ne szóljanak ennek az embernek, hogy mi van a hátára tetoválva, mert ő azt hiszi, hogy egy hajó!"

-.-""


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

UTOLSÓ MONDATOK:

Micsoda?! Mit nem merek? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ha finnyáskodsz, én eszem meg! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gyertek gyerekek, itt vastag a jég! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne féljetek, ezek csak gyakorló gránátok! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pedig valahova ide ástam azt a gödröt...


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

És mi van, ha a kék drótot dugjuk be ide? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Te mindig hiszel ezeknek a hülye tábláknak? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ugyan, drágám! Miért ketyegne egy levél? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Na figyelj, a filmben így csinálták az oroszlánnal! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Halló, parancsnokság? A támadásnak vége! Egyedül én maradtam életben.


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

f


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Nézd már, Géza! Ez nem egy kézigránát? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ez a századik ugrásom! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Elvtársak! Ne lőjetek! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Indíthatod a motort! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


...miféle benzinszagot?


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

Egy középiskolában nagyon elterjedt az a szokás, hogy a lányok a mosdóban kirúzsozzák a szájukat, majd megcsókolva a tükröt, ott hagyják az ajaklenyomatukat.
A takarítónő szól az igazgatónak, így az összes lányt, akinek rúzsos a szája, tanítás után behívják a mosdóba.
A takarítónő elmeséli nekik, hogy milyen nehéz is a rúzst lemosni a tükörről, majd tart egy bemutatót. Fogja a felmosórongyot, belemártja a legközelebbi WC kagylóba, és elkezdi letörölni a rúzsfoltokat.
Na, ez volt az utolsó nap, amikor a lányok rúzsnyomokat hagytak a tükrön...


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

g


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Nyugi. Az ABS ezekben szériatartozék... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mit féltek tőle?! Hiszen csak egy gyenge nő... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Az én lányom nem egy ilyen rongy embert érdemelt volna, mint te! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Én értek a villanyszereléshez! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne nevettessen! Mi az, hogy bankrablás?! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## leslieturn (2010 Június 24)

Fincsi, hogy ami tetszik azok 2008as bejegyzések


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Haladok


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

Az iskolában az 1948-as szabadságharcot tanultuk. A tanárnő kiadta a feladatot: húzzuk alá a szövegben található városokat, s azokat a térképen is keressük meg. Az egyik osztálytársam egyszer csak megszólalt:
- Tanárnő, merre van Gyatra?
- Miféle "Gyatra"? - hökkent meg a tanárnő - Hol találkoztál te ilyen településsel?
- Itt írja a szöveg: "Bem apó gyatrán felszerelt seregeit könnyen visszaverték az osztrák seregek."


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

i


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Persze, hogy átvághatod a vezetéket! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


És most megkóstoljuk... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Taposs bele, még nem jön a vonat! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Persze hogy steril... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tedd már el azt a játékpisztolyt, úgysem ijedek meg! Ugyan már!!!


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

j


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Csak akkor támadnak, ha éhesek... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mindig ilyen hangja szokott lenni... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


És most megmutatom, hogy kell kibiztosítani a gránátot. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oké srácok, most megadjuk nekik! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nyugi, vége a harcnak!


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

k


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Nem is mély... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bízz bennem! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nyugi, ezerszer vezettem már ilyet! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nyugi, tudom, mit csinálok! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jövő héten fizetek.


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Ne lőjj, én vagyok! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kártyabarlangban: Royal flush! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mi van haver, balhét akarsz? Megkaphatod... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Na, ezt most nem szabad elrontanom! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kutyuli-mutyuli...


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

l


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Ne majrézz! Ebben a kocsiban ABS van. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nem érzek semmiféle benzinszagot. Cigarettát? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Persze, hogy kihúztam a konnektorból! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nehogy már egy Trabant megelőzzön! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nézd Apuci! Egyedül tudok biciklizni!


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

----------Oooo---
-----------(----)---
------------)--/----
------------(_/-
----oooO----
----(---)----
-----\--(--
------\_)-
-----------Oooo---
-----------(----)---
------------)--/----
------------(_/-
----oooO----
----(---)----
-----\--(--
------\_)-


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Úgysem mered használni... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Utánam fiúk! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


De kedves Bandita úr, én ismerem magát... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ezen a piroson még átérünk... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Akkor beveszek még egy szem Viagrát...


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

..........(¯`v´¯)
...........`•.¸.•´
.........(●̮̮̃•̃)..(●̮̮̃•̃)
......... /█\ ♥/█\


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Az nem lehet. Télen a medvék a barlangjukban alszanak. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Azok az emberek velünk vannak. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Start! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Orsós apuka! A maga gyereke tetves. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Szerinted biciklivel le lehet menni ezen a lépcsőn? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



KÖVETKEZŐ OLDAL


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

╔═══╗ ♪
║███║ ♫
║ (●) ♫
╚═══╝♪♪


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

lıllı ((((|̲̅̅●̲̅̅|̲̅̅=̲̅̅|̲̅̅●̲̅̅|)))) ıllı


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

../(,")\♥ ♥(".)
.../♥\. = ./█\.
.._| |_ .._| |_ ★


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

√v^√v^√♥


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 24)

?


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

( ̲̅:̲̅:̲̅:̲̅[̲̅ ̲̅]̲̅:̲̅:̲̅:̲̅ )


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Hát ennyi....-nek már elégnek kell lenni.20 meg egy kicsi


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

m


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ ̲|̡̡̡ ̡ ̴̡ı̴̡̡ ̡͌l̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡l̡*̡̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡̡͡|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ |


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)




----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅2οο̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

123456


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

☆


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

__________________ ##
_________________###*
______________.*#####
_____________*######
___________*#######
__________*########.
_________*#########.
_________*#######*##*
________*#########*###
_______*##########*__*##
_____*###########_____*
____############
___*##*#########
___*_____########
__________#######
___________*######
____________*#####*
______________*####*
________________*####
__________________*##*
____________________*##
_____________________*##.
____________________.#####.
_________________.##########
________________.####*__*####


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

……….(…(`…-“’´´-…´)…)……….
…………..)……–…….–….(………..
…………./……(o…_…o)….\\……….
………….\\………(..0..)……./……….
……….__.`.-._…’=’.._.-.´.__…….
……./…….’#.’#.,.–.,.#’.#.’….\\…..
…….\\__))……….’#'……… ((__/…..
__xxxxxxxxxxx______xxxxxxxxxx
_xxxxxxxxxxxxxx___xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
__xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
____xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
_______xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
________xxxxxxxxxxxx
__________xxxxxxxxx
____________xxxxx
_____________xxx
_____________xx
_____________*


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

12345


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

_______________+88
_______________+880
_______________++880
_______________++880
________________+880
________________+8880
________________++880
________________++888_____+++88
________________++8888__+++8880++88
________________+++8888+++8880++8888
_________________++888++8888+++888888++8888
_________________++88++8888++8888888++888888
_________________++++++888888888888888888_+88
__________________++++++88888888888888888_++8
__________________++++++++000888888888888+88
___________________+++++++000088888888888_88
____________________+++++++00088888888888
_____________________+++++++088888888888
_____________________+++++++088888888888
______________________+++++++8888888888
______________________+++++++0088888888
______________________++++++0088888888
______________________++++++00888888l


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Hutzghh


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

1234


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

▓▓▓▓
▒▒▒▓▓
▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓
▒▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓
▒▓░░░░▓░░░░▓
▓░░░░░░▓░▓░▓
▓░░░░░░▓░░░▓
▓░░▓░░░▓▓▓▓
▒▓░░░░▓▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓
▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓
▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

1324636 365334 8978937 meg 6


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

_________________s$$$s
________________s$$$$$s
______________s$$$$$$$$
_________s$$$$$$$??????
_______s$$$$$$$$s??????_____®j
_______$$$$????????????____$
_______$$$s????????????___$__ $®
______s$$??????????????__$__ $
___s$$$$s??????????????_$__$
___$$$$????????????????$$$$
___s$$$??????????????$$$$$
_____$$??????????$$$$$$
_____...$$$s??????$$$$s
__s$$$$$$????$$$$s
s$$$$$$??__$$$$s
$$$$$$??___$$s
_________$
________$_$
_______$_$
______$__$
_____$___$
____$____$
___$


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

H2k13hnbe4m


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

123


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

4t3g2h1j


----------



## alyson (2010 Június 24)

´´´´´´´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´´´´´
´´´´´¶¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´´´´
´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´´´
´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´´
´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´¶¶¶¶¶´´´
´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´´´´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶$$¶¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´´¶¶¶¶$$$$$$$$¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´¶¶¶$$$$$$$$$$$¶¶¶´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´
´´¶¶¶$$$$$$$$$$$¶¶¶´´´´´´´´´´´
´´´¶¶¶¶$$$$$$$$$¶¶¶´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´´´´´¶¶¶¶$$$$$$$¶¶¶´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´
´´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶$$¶¶¶´´¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶´´
´´´´´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶¶´´´´´´¶¶¶¶¶´´


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

A kerítés magassága lehetőleg ne haladja meg a 70 centimétert, az még könnyen átléphető. Amennyiben ez nem megoldható, a kerítés tartalmazzon minél több vízszintes, létraszerű elemet, és fontos a masszív, erős szerkezet is a balesetek elkerülése végett. Egy sűrű rácsszerkezetű, vagy sima felületű kerítés akár hosszú percekig is bosszantóan feltarthatja a munkájában a szegény betörőt.


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

A zárakat lehetőleg úgy válasszuk meg, hogy egy görbe dróttal könnyen kinyithatóak, és a zárnyelvek is jól hozzáférhetőek legyenek. Amennyiben biztonsági (cilinder) zárbetéttel rendelkezünk, még nincsen minden veszve, csak úgy kell beépíteni az ajtóba, hogy legalább egy centire kilógjon az ajtó síkjából, a könnyű eltörhetőség végett. A jól elrejtett ajtókulcsot a kilincstől maximum 2 méteres távolságban, könnyen elérhető helyen tartsuk (ha nincs saját ötletünk, forduljunk szakképzett betőrőhöz, ő tudni fogja az összes elképzelhető rejtekhelyet). Távolról is jól látható legyen, amikor a dugikulcsot épp elrejtjük jó ravaszul.


----------



## tibold (2010 Június 24)

Az ablakokat, erkélyajtókat soha ne zárjuk be távozás előtt, hiszen megközelíthetetlen magasságban vannak. 
Az ablakpárkányokon a virágtartókat jó erősen rögzítsük, hogy nehogy baleset érje a betörőt, amikor belekapaszkodik. Az sem árt, ha egy megfelelő hosszúságú létra is el van rejtve a közelben jól. Üvegre ragasztott betörésvédő fóliát semmiképp se alkalmazzunk, hiszen szegény betörőnknek rendkívül idegesítő egy, látszólag egyszerű üvegablakot félóráig ütni egy féltéglával, komolyabb eredmény nélkül.


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Ott vagyunk már?


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

csúnya dolog, de akkor kezdjük el gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Ééééés megvan...


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

te már ott vagy, de nekem még hajtanom kell


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Megy ez mint a karikacsapásDe jó,hogy ezt kitalálta valaki,ezer hála...annyi jó dolog van itt fent.Kitartás.


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

lassan 5 lesz


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

ért itt valaki a szennyvíztisztításhoz?


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

De miért nem megy a letöltés?(((


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

ti miért csináljátok ezt?


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

elvileg 2 napnak is el kell telnie


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

1


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

ha majd nekem is összejön a 20, megpróbálom én is a letöltést


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

2


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

4


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

10 lesz


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

2008-ban regisztráltamNem értem...azt írja,h nincs jogosultságom


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

szia deatti


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

12
akár írogathatok is.. a sorszámolás helyett


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

13
úgyis ki kell várni a 20 mp


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Valakinek valami ötlete?24 hsz-m van és másfél éve regisztráltam...miért nincs jogosultságom?


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

14 ennyit remélem megér..


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

De jó hogy ide lehet írogatni hülyeségeket.


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

szia flash


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

én 2009 óta nost tértem vissza a 20 hszt betolni..


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

Már 2. hsz


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

18...


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

sziasztok


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

hajrá,


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

mindjárt meg lesz


----------



## gotocitrom (2010 Június 24)

örültem, 20hsz )


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

3. jeee


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

gotocitrom írta:


> én 2009 óta nost tértem vissza a 20 hszt betolni..


Én 2008 óta...lusta voltamDe tényleg,nem enged letölteni...mi lehet?:33:


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

grat


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

4. :d


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## flash620 (2010 Június 24)

Feladom...


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

5....


----------



## deatti (2010 Június 24)

20?


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

6


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

7


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

8


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

9


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

10....


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

11


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

12


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

13


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

14


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

15


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

16


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

17


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

18


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 24)

ez itt csak így megy?


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 24)

3


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 24)

19 :d


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 24)

kiss4


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

ki a következő?


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 25)

20... Köszi hogy itt lehettem...  Üdv!


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

Üdv 6


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

:kaboom:7


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

:55:11


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

\\m/


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

:777:


----------



## folkandroll (2010 Június 25)

Még mindig nem tudok tölteni.


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

d


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

pedig én is arra gyúrok


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)




----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)




----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

+1


----------



## benidajema (2010 Június 25)

hogy mik vannak


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

*Köszi a segítséget*

A szénszálak (karbonszálak) és a velük rokon oxidált szálak napjaink igen fontos textilnyersanyagai közé tartoznak. A nagyrészt szénatomokból álló, különlegesen vékony (0,005–0,010 mm-es) szénszálak alkalmazása elsősorban a kompozitgyártásban jelentős, de készítenek belőle szöveteket és láncrendszerű kötőgépen egy ill. két irányban rendezett szénszál-fonalakkal megerősített termékeket, valamint körkötött kelméket, nemszőtt kelméket, de fonatolással, sőt hímzéssel is dolgoznak fel szénszálakat ill. azokból készült fonalakat, ipari célokra (pl. kompozitok erősítőanyagaként), vagy védőruházatok gyártására.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A szénszálak a szálasanyagok hagyományos csoportosításán belül a szervetlen alapanyagú mesterséges szálasanyagok közé tartoznak, oda, ahova az üveg- és a fémszálak is.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Edison 1879-ben elszenesített bambuszrostból készítette el első izzólámpáját. 1958-ban az USA-beli Union Carbide cégnél – Roger Bacon kutatásainak eredményeként – viszkózszálak hevítésével állítottak elő szénszálakat,[1] de ez nem volt elég hatékony módszer, mert a viszkóz csak mintegy 20% szenet tartalmaz. Az 1960-as években kezdtek kísérletezni a jóval nagyobb széntartalmú poliakrilnitrillel mint kiinduló anyaggal (ún. prekurzorral), aminek széntartalma 55%.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Ez már jó eredménnyel járt. 1969-ben jelentette be a brit Carr Reinforcements cég, hogy a világon először állított elő szénszálból szövetet.[2] Ma is a poliakrilnitrilen alapuló eljárás a leggyakrabban alkalmazott módszer: a szénszálak mintegy 90%-át ebből állítják elő. Ezt az eljárást használja a nyergesújfalui Zoltek Zrt., a valamikori Magyar Viscosagyár utódcége is.
Az 1970-es években kísérleteket kezdtek a 85% széntartalma folytán ígéretesnek látszó kátránnyal, mint kiinduló anyaggal, ami a nyersolaj-feldolgozás mellékterméke és kiváló hajlítószilárdsága van, azonban összenyomással szemben tanúsított gyenge ellenálló képessége miatt nem vált be a szénszálgyártás céljára.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A legújabb fejlesztési irány az ún. szén nanocsövek előállítása. Ezek ezred milliméter átmérőjű csövecskék, amelyeknek – mint a nano méretű anyagoknak általában – egész különleges mechanikai és elektromos tulajdonságaik vannak. Textilipari alkalmazásuk egyelőre még nem időszerű.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A szénszálak előállítása[3][4][5] valamilyen szerves (azaz szénatomokat is tartalmazó) vegyületből indul, amiből szálakat készítenek. A szálakat ezután rendszerint részleges oxidációval stabilizálják, majd oxigénmentes közegben hevítve és nyújtva alakítják szén-, illetve grafitszállá.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Napjainkban a szénszálak előállítása leggyakrabban poliakrinitrilből (PAN) történik.[6] A PAN-t akrilnitril polimerizációjával nyerik; a polimerláncba azonban egyéb, a gyártási folyamatot segítő molekulák (komonomerek) is bekerülnek. Az oldatban lévő monomerekhez gyökös vagy nukleofil katalizátort adnak, melynek hatására poliaddíció indul be, és az oldatból szilárd PAN-szálak válnak ki. A PAN-szálak nitrogéntartalmú oldalláncai rendezetlenül helyezkednek el, vagyis a képződő PAN ataktikus.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A szénszálgyártás első lépése a PAN részleges oxidációval történő stabilizációja. A PAN-szálköteget oxigén jelenlétében néhány percig 200–350 °C-on hőkezelik. Ennek hatására három kémiai reakció játszódik le. Először a nitril oldalláncok gyűrűvé záródnak (ciklizáció), így egy második, poliimin-típusú, konjugált elektrondrendszerrel rendelkező polimerlánc és létraszerű szerkezet (kondenzált gyűrűk) alakul ki. Eközben az eredeti, csak szénatomokból álló láncon hidrogén kilépésével (dehidrogenizáció) kettős kötések jönnek létre, ennek révén konjugált elektronrendszer alakul ki a polimer szénvázán is; végül az oxidatív folyamatok hatására karbonil és hidroxil funkciós csoportok jelennek meg. Mivel a kiindulási PAN ataktikus polimer, nem alakul ki egyetlen, hosszú poliiminlánc, csupán 3-6 egységből álló szakaszok.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A ciklizációs reakció megindulását szabad gyökös katalizátorokkal segítik elő, a folyamat teljes lejátszódását pedig az oxidatív környezet segíti. A reakciót nukleofil voltuk miatt elősegítik a karboxil-, keto- vagy alkoholcsoportot tartalmazó vegyületek, ezért vagy komonomerként (például itakonsav), vagy oldószerként (például N,N-dimetil-formamid) biztosítják jelenlétüket. Az első lépésben létrejött termék az ún. oxidált szál, ami már felhasználható mint textilipari nyersanyag. Az oxidált szál a reakciókörülményektől függően kb. 62% szenet, 21% nitrogént, 13% oxigént és 4% hidrogént tartalmaz.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A második lépés a stabilizált szál pirolízise (elszenesítése). Ennek során a szálakat inert (oxigénmentes, például tiszta nitrogén, argon vagy hélium) közegben mintegy 800 °C-ra hevítik. Ezalatt az oxigén és a nitrogén illékony vegyületek (például hidrogén-cianid, ammónia, szén-monoxid) formájában távozik, így kialakulnak a már szinte kizárólag szénatomot tartalmazó, egymáshoz közvetlenül kapcsolódó (kondenzált) aromás gyűrűkből álló lánc. Ez a termék már szénszál, széntartalma már 90% fölötti.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A harmadik lépés a grafitizáció. Ennek során a szálat inert atmoszférában nyújtják és hevítik mintegy 1000–3000 °C-ig. Ennek eredménye a grafitszál, melynek széntartalma már csaknem 100%. A nyújtás a szerkezet megfelelő orientációját szolgálja: hatására a szénatomok rendkívül erős kötésekkel kristályokba rendeződnek, amelyek többé-kevésbé egy hossztengely mentén láncszerűen helyezkednek el. Ez adja az ilyen típusú szálak rendkívül nagy szilárdságát.
A gyártási folyamat befejezéseként mind az oxidált szálakat, mind a szénszálakat a további feldolgozást segítő felületkezeléssel látják el.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Kőszén- vagy kőolajkátrány olvadékából húzott szál is felhasználható szénszál gyártására.[7][8] A szénszálgyártáshoz használt kátrány dermedéspontja 85–110 °C, főként polikondenzált aromás vegyületeket tartalmaz. A szállá húzott kátrány olvadáspontja viszonylag alacsony, a magas hőmérsékletű kezelés előtt meg kell növelni olvadáspontját. Ez részleges oxidációval (oxidatív atmoszférában hevítéssel) történik. A következő lépés az előszenesítés inert közegű hevítéssel 400–750 °C-on. Az ekkor még jelentős mennyiségű oxigént tartalmazó szálat inert közegben tovább hevítik 2000–3000 °C-ra, amikor kialakul a grafitszerű szerkezet.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Mint a mesterséges szálasanyagok általában, a szénszálak és az oxidált szálak is szálkötegben – ún. kábelben – készülnek el; egy-egy ilyen szálköteg több ezer, esetleg több tíz- esetleg százezer szálat – filamentet – tartalmaz. Ha a szálköteget tépéssel vagy vágással néhány milliméter vagy néhány centiméter hosszú darabokra feldarabolják, ún. vágott szálakat kapnak, ha pedig bizonyos számú szálat különválasztva, de teljes hosszában megtartva dolgoznak fel tovább, akkor filamentfonalat nyernek.[Jegyzet 1] A vágott szálakat ebben az állapotban, vagy – esetleg más nyersanyagú szálakhoz keverve – fonással dolgozzák fel, a filamentfonalak pedig közvetlenül is feldolgozhatók a kelmeképzési eljárások (szövés, kötés, fonatolás) valamelyik változatával. A vágott szálakat műanyagokhoz keverve kompozitok készítésére, vagy pedig nemszőtt kelmék gyártásához használják.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Az oxidált szálak és szénszálak ipari jelentősége igen nagy és alkalmazási területük egyre bővül. A textilipar is feldolgozza, de elsősorban a kompozitgyártásban használnak nagy mennyiségben szénszálakat, bár ott is sok esetben valamilyen textilkelme formájában.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A 2007-re vonatkozó adatok szerint a világon mintegy évi 34,5 ezer tonna szénszálat gyártottak és a becslések szerint ez a mennyiség 2010-re 110 ezer tonnára emelkedhet.[11] A termelésben jelenleg az USA vezet (35%), ezt követi Európa (30%), majd Japán (20%), a fennmaradó 15% megoszlik a világ többi részén. A jelenlegi kapacitásbővítési tervekből a szakemberek arra következtetnek, hogy 2010-re az arány úgy változhat, hogy Japán átveszi a vezető szerepet (46%), az USA 28%-kal, Európa 19%-kal képviselteti majd magát. A legnagyobb fogyasztók ma: Észak-Amerika (35%), Japán (15%), továbbá Kína, Tajvan, India, Banglades és Vietnam. Szénszálgyártó cégek az USA-ban, Japánban, Tajvanon, Kínában és Németországban vannak, de egyes cégek gyárai több más országban is működnek.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A gyártás kiinduló anyaga mindenekelőtt a poliakrilnitril (90%), emellett használnak prekurzorként viszkózt és kátrányt is; a becslés szerint az utóbbi egyre nagyobb szerephez jut majd és az ebből készült szénszálak mennyisége a jelenlegi 1,4 ezer tonnáról 2010-re 2,5 ezer tonnára emelkedhet.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

A szénszálakból álló filamentfonal viszonylag nagyon merev, textilipari feldolgozása csak akkor lehetséges, ha a szálakat nem nagyon kell hajtogatni. Szövetek gyártására, vagy kötött kelmékben befektetett vetülékként használható. Újabban készítenek olyan kelmét rácsszerűen egymásra fektetett fonalakból, amelyeket a kereszteződési pontokban összeragasztanak, vagy amelyeket például raschel-gépen egymásra merőlegesen, lánc- ill. vetülékbefektetéssel vezetnek be és egy kiegészítő fonalrendszerrel szemek útján kapcsolnak össze. Az ilyen szerkezetekben is használhatók szénszálas fonalak, mert szinte teljesen egyenesen fekszenek a kelmében. Az oxidált szál sokkal hajlékonyabb, ebből akár még szemeket is lehet készíteni a kötőipari feldolgozás során; készülnek is ilyen kelmék körkötőgépen.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Egy 2007-ben tartott szakkiállításon bemutatott nagyon érdekes új eljárás szerint hímzőgépen fektetnek rá szénszál kábeleket sűrűn egymás mellé egy alapkelmére, meghatározott formát kialakítva, és ezeket hímzési technikával rögzítik az alapkelmén. Az így elkészült fonalszerkezetet kompozit erősítőanyagaként lehet felhasználni idomdarabok készítésére.
A szénszálak legnagyobb mennyiségét az űrkutatás, a katonaság, a szélenergia-hasznosítás, a járműgyártás és a sportszergyártás használja fel. A fő alkalmazási forma a kompozitgyártás, azaz a szénszálakat vágott szálak, kábelek, vagy azokból készült szőtt, kötött, fonatolt vagy nemszőtt kelmék formájában műanyagba, kerámiába, sőt esetleg fémekbe ágyazzák be, ezzel adva nagy szilárdságot a szerkezetnek. Ily módon a legkülönbözőbb tárgyakat készítik szénszálak felhasználásával. Készülnek szénszállal erősített kompozitokból kerékpár- és motorkerékpár-vázak, autókarosszéria-elemek, hajótestek, repülőgép- és űrhajó-alkatrészek, tengeri fúrótornyok szerkezeti elemei, nagynyomású tartályok, geotextíliák stb.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Egy statisztikai összesítés ill. becslés szerint[12] a szénszálak fő felhasználási területei a következőképpen alakultak:
2009: Repülőgépgyártás: 28%, sportszerek: 21%, egyéb ipari felhasználások: 51%
2014 (becslés): Repülőgépgyártás: 21%, sportszerek: 16%, egyéb ipari felhasználások: 63%
A Formula–1-es versenyautók önhordó karosszériái is így készülnek: egy ilyen teljes karosszéria a szerelvények nélkül mindössze 35 kg-ot nyom. Gyártanak ezzel a módszerrel szélkerék-lapátokat, tartályokat, helikopterek szárnylapátjait, féktárcsákat, tengelykapcsoló-tárcsákat, munkavédelmi sisakokat, bukósisakokat, teniszütőket, golfütőket, gördeszkákat, hajóárbocokat, horgászbotokat, lámpaoszlopokat stb. Fontos szerepe van a szénszálaknak a mikroelektronikai iparban is, a félvezető-gyártásban. Az építőiparban a beton erősítésére, hidak, műemlékek megerősítésére használják, tekintve, hogy könnyebb és ugyanakkor erősebb, mint az acél. Szénszálakkal erősített kompozitokból készítenek művégtagokat is. Több helyen alkalmazható a szénszál és az oxidált szál az egészségre egyébként káros azbeszt helyettesítésére, például tömítések és hőszigetelő rétegek készítéséhez. Az a körülmény, hogy a szénszálak jó tapadóképességűek – amit felületkezelésükkel biztosítanak –, előnyös a kompozitokban való alkalmazhatóságuk szempontjából, mert igen hatékonyan tudnak részt venni az erőátvitelben.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)

Az oxidált szálak nehezen éghető voltát kihasználva ezeket szövött, kötött vagy nemszőtt kelmék formájában különböző tűzvédelmi szerelvények (védőruházatok, tűzoltó takarók, hegesztő takarók, lángálló bútorkárpitok stb.) készítésére is felhasználják. Hő- és vegyszerállóságuk szűrőbetétek, tömítések készítésénél hasznosítható.


----------



## run (2010 Június 25)




----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Nos, hol kezdjem?


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Akkor talán itt.


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Csak a tisztánlátás végett, már régóta szemezek ezzel az oldallal...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Bunkó vagyok ha bevallom, hogy elsősorban a "Szerelem első/második vérig" c számok letöltése miatt regeltem?


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Remélem nem csak erre lesz lehetőségem itt.


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

hatodik


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Azért meglep, hogy a világ másik oldalán élő magyarok oldalára kell regelnem, ha pár magyar számot szeretnék megtalálni...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Azt hiszem ha már itt vagyok, jobban körül kell néznem...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Közben azért megy a meló is, így éjszaka 1 körül...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Szépen elbeszélgetek magammal.


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

De ha ez most a cél?


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Alakul...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)




----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

:-d


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Nincs itt valaki?


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Persze éjszaka van...hogyis lenne


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

újabb húsz másodperc...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Azt hiszem ha ennyit írok, akkor itt is maradok...


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Jó kis tornaóra... :-D


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Amúgy jóestét!


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

21


----------



## kempelenmatyi (2010 Június 25)

Átmennék most másik topicba. Nem volt rossz bemelegítésnek! :-D


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

hello


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

ss


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

jó kis fórum


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

mmm


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

ggg


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

...


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

....


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

.....


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

......


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

.......


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

........


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

-


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

--


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

---


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

----


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

-----


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

------


----------



## csati91 (2010 Június 25)

egy élmény volt  viszlát


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

szia


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

itt vagyok


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)




----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)




----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)




----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

ujra itt


----------



## singrid (2010 Június 25)

kitartas !


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

Hello, köszi, hogy itt lehet


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

Hello, köszi,


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

Hello,


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

+1


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 15


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

Hello, köszi, hogy iehet


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 16


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 17


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 18


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 7


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 19


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 8


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 9


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Kösz 20 - és köszönet mindenkinek, aki segített ennek a 20 üzenetnek a gyors lebonyolításában.


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 10


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 11


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Sajnos, most mennem kell, legközelebb csak hétfőn este tudok itt lenni. Addig is mindenkinek minden jót.


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 12


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 13


----------



## sakkmester (2010 Június 25)

Még nem jelentkezek ki, addig lehet nekem küldözgetni üzeneteket, de már nem tudok válaszolni többet.


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 14


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 15


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 16


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 17


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 18


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

De tényleg, köszi 19


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

Huh


----------



## andrew_b (2010 Június 25)

vazze 21 kell????????


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*1., Mindannyiótoknak köszönöm!*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nem csak ezért regisztráltam! A személyes kötődés is vezérelt; de való igaz:: Igazán értékesek vagytok(!) nagyon sok hozzám hasonló, olvasni szerető lény számára! NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nem csak ezért regisztráltam! A személyes kötődés is vezérelt; de való igaz:: Igazán értékesek vagytok(!) nagyon sok hozzám hasonló, olvasni szerető lény számára! NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*2. Őszinte hála*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*3., Az érzéseim mit sem változtak...*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nagyon - NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm ezt a páratlan lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*5., Páratlan...*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm mindazt, amit elérhetek általatok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm mindazt, amit elérhetek általatok 6x-ra is! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm mindazt! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Akarom mondani: NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Hálásan köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szeretettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nagyon Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szeretettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Őszinte Tisztelettel!*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

NAGYON Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szeretettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szeretettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt

P.s: 15x-re is őszintén így érzek!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Szeretettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt

P.s: 16x-ra sem változott ez meg!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Tisztelettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak: Zsolt

P.s: Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Tisztelettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak a tengerentúlról: Zsolt

P.s: Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Őszintén Örülök, hogy itt lehetek! Tisztelettel köszönöm a lehetőséget! Nem is reméltem, hogy itt lelem meg mindazt, amire már oly régóta vágyok! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak a tengerentúlról: Zsolt

P.s: Bízom, s Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nem is sejtitek, mit jelent ez nekem! Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak a tengerentúlról: Zsolt

P.s: Bízom, s Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!
_


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nem is sejtitek, mit jelent ez nekem! Nem sok esélyem lenne más formában elolvasni mindezt... Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak a tengerentúlról: Zsolt

P.s: Bízom, s Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!
_


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 25)

A munkám kapcsán kerestem meg ezt az oldalt, és úgy gondoltam itt érdemes regisztrálni, hisz olyan emberekkel találkozhatom, akik gyerekekkel szeretnének foglalkozni.


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

A mennyiseg neha a minoseg rovasara megy


----------



## MRBOSS (2010 Június 25)

Köszi a tippet !!!


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Ha megvan a 20, megnezem mit tudok hozzatenni a topikokhoz.


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Mi az ertelmes hozzaszolas ?


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Ha ezoteria, akkor sajnos meg mindig van egy kedvenc temam: dohanyzas.


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*A virágos csákóm*

A virágos csákóm rex und lixum bevágom a szemembe
Valamennyi kislány rex und lixum haptákba szerelembeIgaz hogy a lánynál ártatlanul forgok Mégis a bábámnál restellem a dolgot Oszt

ez a "rex und lixum" nem tom mi lehet, de valahogy így hallatszik a felvételen


----------



## fishbox (2010 Június 25)

*Lehet, hogy nem elég?*

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nem is sejtitek, mit jelent ez nekem! Nem sok esélyem lenne más formában elolvasni mindezt... Igyekszem felnőni a csapathoz!

_Hálás köszönettel mindannyiótoknak a tengerentúlról: Zsolt

P.s: Remélem, hamarosan nem csak így tudom kifejezni, mennyire hálás vagyok a lehetősgért!_


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 25)

*sziasztok*


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Bajtárs előre*

Verse:
[Am]Mint a puszta [C]fergeteg
[G]úgy tör előre [D]a sereg
[Am]völgyön és[C] a bércen á[G-D]t.
[Am]Jelszavunk: ne [C]hagyd magad
[G]ha még a régi [D]honvéd vagy
[Am]védd meg [C]a legszebb [G]haz[D]át!


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Ejtőernyős induló*

Dm Gm Dm A 
Száll a gépmadár a fellegekbe fenn Belsejében száll az ernyős regiment
Dm Gm C F
Szívünk úgy dobog hogy nyugodtabban ver Tudjuk mi azt jól hogy aki mer az nyer


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Ejtőernyős induló 2*

Dm B7Dm Gm A Dm
A honvéd ejtőernyős vadász Az ország első katonája
A honvéd ejtőernyős vadász Még a sast is lepipálja


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Ejtőernyős induló 3*

Az ejtőernyős csak kalandra vár Egy a jelszó győzni vagy halál
Dm B7Dm Gm A Dm
A honvéd ejtőernyős vadász Az ország első katonája


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

Próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást. Ez az első.


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Esküszünk mi székelyek*

Érted élünk csodaszép Országunk és ha kell érted halunk


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*esk 2*

Vész ha fenyegetne mind ott állunk mind akik még csak vagyunk


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

második


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*esk 3*

És ha ellenséges léptek járnák drága szentelt testedet


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*esk 4*

Száz halállal vívunk meg teérted esküszünk mi székelyek


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

harmadik


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

negyedik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*Horthy miklós katonája*

Horthy miklós katonája


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

ötödik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*H 2*

Horthy Miklós katonája vagyok Legszebb katonája


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*H 2*

Vígan élem katonaéletem Nincsen gondom másra


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

hatodik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*H 3*

Masírozok káplár úr szavára Úgy gondolok az én violámra H…


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

hetedik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*írtam én már a babámnak levelet*

írtam én már a babámnak levelet


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

nyolcadik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*I 2*

Írtam én már a babámnak levelet Messze-messze Csongorádra


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

kilencedik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 3*

Mégsem jött rá mégsem jött rá felelet a Debreceni laktanyába​


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 4*

Százhúsz kis nap de sok az míg letelik Mindig várom én a rózsám levelit


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizedik
immár félúton vagyok


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 4*

Édes rózsám ne várass már hiába a Péterfia laktanyába


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenegyedik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 5*

A ládámon a ládámon sejehaj Ott a tinta toll papíros


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenkettedik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 6*

A babámnak a babámnak sejehaj Tábori levelet írok


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenharmadik


----------



## boMisi (2010 Június 25)

*í 7*

Írok neki olyan könnyes levelet Ha a szíve kőből is van megreped


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizennegyedik


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenötödik


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Miert van az, hogy magyar szorakozohelyeken a bagosok szabadon mergezhetik a levegot ?


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenhatodik


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenhetedik


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Latom,hogy masok csak szamolgatnak. Az se rossz..


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Akkor nekem nyolc


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## puszmuszmusz (2010 Június 25)

És meg van a huszadik is 
Köszönet ezért a könnyített lehetőségért.


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

9.34 AM Berlinben


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Tiz !


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 25)

Amikor elerem a 20-at, igerem, hogy sokkal konstruktivabb leszek


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

sziasztok


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

szavanként


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

gyűjtöm


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

össze


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

a


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

szükséges


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

hszeket


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

még


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

vissza


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

van


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

üzenet


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

már


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

csak


----------



## fanuc (2010 Június 25)

már régen regiztem ide és most visszataláltam


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## ublincs (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

Na ez igen


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

ss


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

kkkk


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

anana


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

656456


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

lllzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

77777777777


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

1562454


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

99877777775654654


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

laléaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

kaaaaaiel


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

looooooooolo


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

lllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

nnnnnnnnnmmmmmmm


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

éáááááááááááááááá


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

pooooooooop


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

qwngfdfg


----------



## vadszabi (2010 Június 25)

qwfsd vs


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

Nagyon fontos számomra hogy le tudjam tölteni erről az oldalról a János vitéz betétdalait ,az anyukám nagyon szerette és sajnos a jövő héten eltemetjük Őt és azt szeretnénk hogy ezen zene számok szóljanak majd a szertartás alatt!


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

sathfde7hj


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

qh54gz32q


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

46u35e65


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

efgesagd


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

NagyszerŰ!


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

3+2=5


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Esik az eső.


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

jchjfidofel


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

gfjkláéláéáéűá


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

rshds


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

jkjiuihhggfg


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

54wueszh


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

mkdkjehredgezdgf


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

ncjhjdhhdgdgfsg


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

w4uthsbtrhe


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

nftettsdksllas


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

d5sr6j


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Béla


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Jenő


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

easz5zh


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Feri


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Sanyi


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Peti


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

huhahuha


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Laci


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Józsi


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

bruhahahahahahaha


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Gábor


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Benő


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

fewag5ew


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Benedek


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

dtjzds5h


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Botond


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

sz5d5hgse


----------



## haselbat (2010 Június 25)

Balázs


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

yexh54abewasedf


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

jsdr4jjd56s


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

arew4agrse


----------



## finn11 (2010 Június 25)

Köszönöm szépen! A magyarság a legfontosabb dolog számomra a világon!

Szebb jövőt!


----------



## citola (2010 Június 25)

Köszi!!!!!!


----------



## citola (2010 Június 25)

Szerintem is!


----------



## citola (2010 Június 25)

Igaz


----------



## citola (2010 Június 25)

1234


----------



## citola (2010 Június 25)

Holnap


----------



## reggiee.b (2010 Június 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

a


----------



## reggiee.b (2010 Június 25)

*b*

b


----------



## reggiee.b (2010 Június 25)

*c*

c


----------



## reggiee.b (2010 Június 25)

*e*

e


----------



## Amelydolog (2010 Június 25)

Egy gyors finomság: 

*Csokifánk, ördögpirula*
2 és fél dl vízbe 8 dkg vajat tenni, felforralni, pici só bele 15 dkg liszt, összekevered, míg elválik a lábastól tűzről leveszed, hagyod kihűlni Utána egyesével hozzákeverni 3 tojást
Rumba áztatott mazsolát, csokidarabokat lehet bele tenni.
Kész!
Olajban (forró, de nem hevített) kisütni
Kakaóporral v. csokiöntettel (tejszínhabbal) tálalni.


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

A rossz dolgok veled maradnak. Követnek. Nem tudsz megszökni előlük, bármennyire is szeretnél. Csak azt teheted, hogy felkészülsz a jóra. Hogy amikor az megtalál, megragadod, mert szükséged van rá. Szükségem van rá.


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

*"Ha valaminek a végéhez érsz általában elgondolkozol rajta, hogy mi az amit adtál és mi az amit kaptál abban a kapcsolatban, legyen szó akár szerelemről akár barátságról.Kaphattál megértést, őszinteséget, bátorítást, bizalmat, mosolyt és ezekkel együtt emlékeket is. De kaphattál bánatot, megbántást, csalódottságot és szavakat amiket talán nem érdemeltél meg. És hogy mit adtál neki, mit hagytál hátra számára?! Talán ugyanezeket, talán mindent...talán semmit. De elmondhatod azt, hogy a része voltál, és az emléked a része is marad."*


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

hehe


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

szeretem az idézeteket


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

a


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

b


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

c


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

d


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:33:


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:11:


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

kiss


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:55:


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:2:


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:..:


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

muhaha


----------



## Zitussh (2010 Június 25)

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1345


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

12345


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1111111111111111111111


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

123456789101011121314151617181920


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

(l)


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

32


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

87


----------



## Cselepak (2010 Június 25)

22222222222222222222222
ez a 20.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

tehát össze el gyűjteni 20 megszólalást


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Párizsba tegnap beszökött az ősz


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Szent Mihály útján suhant nesztelen


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

kánikulában


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

halk lombok alatt


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

s találkozott velem.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Ballagtam éppen a Szajna felé


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

s égtek lelkemben kis rőzse- dalok


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

füstösek, furcsák, búsak, bíborak


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

arról, hogy meghalok.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

elért az Ősz


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

és súgott valamit.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Szentmihály útja beleremegett.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Züm-züm röpködtek végig az úton


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

tréfás falevelek.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Egy perc, a Nyár meg sem hőkölt belé


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

S Párisból az Ősz kacagva szaladt.


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Itt járt


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

S, hogy itt járt én tudom csupán


----------



## Quinones (2010 Június 25)

Nyögő lombok alatt.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Ez aranyos  És fel is kínálódik, mint lehetőség...


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Verselve menetelnék a 20 felé


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

József Attila: Kész a leltár
Magamban bíztam eleitől fogva -


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

ha semmije sincs, nem is kerül sokba
ez az embernek.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Semmiképp se többe,
mint az állatnak, mely elhull örökre.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Ha féltem is, a helyemet megálltam -


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

születtem, elvegyültem és kiváltam.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Meg is fizettem, kinek ahogy mérte,


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

ki ingyen adott, azt szerettem érte.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Asszony ha játszott velem hitegetve:


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

hittem igazán - hadd teljen a kedve!


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Sikáltam hajót, rántottam az ampát.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Okos urak közt játszottam a bambát.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Árultam forgót, kenyeret és könyvet,


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

ujságot, verset - mikor mi volt könnyebb.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Nem dicső harcban, nem szelíd kötélen,


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

de ágyban végzem, néha ezt remélem.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Akárhogyan lesz, immár kész a leltár.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

Éltem - és ebbe más is belehalt már.


----------



## Bashful (2010 Június 25)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

Elég baj hogy így kell piálni


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

Szép vers


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

De én most nem írok verset


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

valahogy sosem szerettem gépelni


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

pedig számítógépekkel foglalkozok


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

valahogy nem áll a kezemre


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

hat az idegekre


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

az elmúlt héten


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

azt gondoltam hogy nekem nyolc


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

beszedik az adót mint anno a kilencedet


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

csak most a tízszeresét


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

most is 11ikén


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

vagy 12


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

esetleg13ika volt?


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

mindegy de 2hét telt el


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Ha csak kilenced, meg tized lenne, nemis lenne olyan rossz!


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

adóra szükség van


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

de ennyire?


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

igenis fizetni kell


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

19th


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

De hát ellopják.


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

sajnos az adóval nincs gond csak az elköltése legyen felelős


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

kik


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Akik közel ülnek a tűzhöz.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Amíg a székbe jutnak ők is ezt mondják.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

De hát valakinek ülni kell bennük.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Akkor az ellenőrzéssel van baj.


----------



## raymckurt (2010 Június 25)

ilyen áron?


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Ők áldozatok, a becsületüket a tisztességüket áldozzák azért, hogy úgy menjenek a dolgok, mint azelőtt.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Ápolásra lenne szükségük.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Tán somfa vesszővel?


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Már megint a középkor.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Mindenüket ellopni az igen.


----------



## andicsj (2010 Június 25)

Butaság, de jól szórakoztam.


----------



## piglet12 (2010 Június 25)

Köszönöm, most végre megpróbálom



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## piglet12 (2010 Június 25)

Hazám, hazám, Te min - de nem...
(Parti Nagy Lajos)


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

Sziasztok! Rég írtak ide.


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*Aaa*

1


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*aaa*

2


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

22


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

23


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

32321312


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

24


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*sdsdsd*

4


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

25


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## piglet12 (2010 Június 25)

20 után sem megy a dolog, majd még egyszer kipróbálom


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

dsds 5


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*ddd*

6


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*9*

9


----------



## csini75 (2010 Június 25)

elvileg kész


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*11*

11


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

még 8


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

mondom 7


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*6*

6


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)




----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)




----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

543646


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

uzz


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

nem megy a dolog


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

pedig megvan a 2 nap, meg a 20 hsz


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

kuhughujz


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

izé


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

x


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

0625


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

08


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

ehj


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

09


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

ff


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

12s


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

13dbv


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

halaj


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

14g


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

15gg


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*jó lenne ha menne*

...


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

*na most már aztán*

na most már aztán


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

16ll


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

17?


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

!!!


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

119


----------



## tothlivi (2010 Június 25)

20???


----------



## ezek (2010 Június 25)

sdsdsadsd


----------



## Bindi (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Bindi (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

ddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Bindi (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

kkkkkkkkkkkkk:!:


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllkiss


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

nehez elerni azt a 20 uzenetet


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

legkozelebb valami ertelmesebbet irok


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

persze ha eszembe jut valami ertelmes


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

csaka tao-t szerettem volna letolteni


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

hh


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

meg a vonzas torvenye is erdekel mostansag


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

28


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

29


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Bárcsak mindenki azon igyekeznék...


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

sot a metafizikusok is


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

meg van 4 uzenet 48 ora es letolthetek


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

...hogy emberségesebben viselkedjék felebarátaival...


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

en is jo konyveket is lehet letolteni


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

...ott ahol éppen van.


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

tttttttttttttttttt


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Albert Schweitzer


----------



## enpi (2010 Június 25)

vegre meg van a 20


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Wass Albert


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Márai Sándor


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

W. A. Mozart


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

J. S. Bach


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

A. Vivaldi


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Weöres Sándor


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Liszt Ferenc


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

G. Mahler


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Carina


----------



## Szabesz36 (2010 Június 25)

3o


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Villő


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

Regő


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

május


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

április


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

november


----------



## slimbi (2010 Június 25)

varázshangok


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

*vicc 1*

Pistike hazamegy az iskolából. Azt mondja anyukájának:
- Anya, van egy jó hírem, meg egy rossz hírem.
- No, kisfiam, mi a jó hír?
- Az, hogy leégett az iskola.
- Jézusom, akkor mi lehet a rossz hír?
- Hogy a tanároknak is sikerült kimenekülniük.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

A tanító néni megkérdezi Mórickát:
- Móricka, mi a hajlékony ellentéte?
- Hajléktalan.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Ember egy órája vajúdik a wc-ben, de hiába, még semmi eredmény. Hallja, hogy a szomszéd fülkébe valaki benyit, majd a szokásos bemelegítő zajokat követően ssssss, aztán csobbb. Emberünk nyögve, kínlódva, vigaszt remélve átszól:
- Jaj de irigylem magát.
Valasz is erkezik:
- Ne irigyeljen: az első a nadrágomba ment, a második a mobilom volt.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Szőke és a barna nő bemegy a kocsmába. Egy óra múlva a szőke totál részegen jön ki barátnője segítségével.
Barna:
- Szerintem ne ülj kocsiba, menj inkább busszal!
- Nem jó - feleli a szőke - túl kicsi a garázs!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Te szűz vagy még?
- Nem, én világ életemben mérleg voltam!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Szőke nő az Andrássy úton beugrik egy ott álló taxiba:
- Az Andrássy útra, legyen szíves!
- Már ott vagyunk hölgyem!
- Hűűű! Ilyen gyorsan? Mennyivel tartozom?
- Semmivel!
- Hűűű, de olcsó!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

A HETEDIK

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!
Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,
egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,
egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.
Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!
Ellenség ha elődbe áll,
hét legyen, kit előtalál.
Egy, ki kezdi szabad napját,
egy, ki végzi szolgálatját,
egy, ki népet ingyen oktat,
egy, kit úszni vízbe dobtak,
egy, ki magva erdőségnek,
egy, kit őse bőgve védett,
csellel, gánccsal mind nem elég, -
a hetedik te magad légy!

Szerető után ha járnál,
hét legyen, ki lány után jár.
Egy, ki szivet ad szaváért,
egy, ki megfizet magáért,
egy, ki a merengőt adja,
egy, ki a szoknyát kutatja,
egy, ki tudja, hol a kapocs,
egy, ki kendőcskére tapos, -
dongják körül, mint húst a légy!
A hetedik te magad légy.

Ha költenél s van rá költség,
azt a verset heten költsék.
Egy, ki márványból rak falut,
egy, ki mikor szűlték, aludt,
egy, ki eget mér és bólint,
egy, kit a szó nevén szólít,
egy, ki lelkét üti nyélbe,
egy, ki patkányt boncol élve.
Kettő vitéz és tudós négy, -
a hetedik te magad légy.

S ha mindez volt, ahogy írva,
hét emberként szállj a sírba.
Egy, kit tejes kebel ringat,
egy, ki kemény mell után kap,
egy, ki elvet üres edényt,
egy, ki győzni segít szegényt,
egy, ki dolgozik bomolva,
egy, aki csak néz a Holdra:
Világ sírköve alatt mégy!
A hetedik te magad légy.

1932


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

A szőke nő vesz egy vibrátort. Otthon bekapcsolja, és így szól:
- Ne remegj kicsim, nekem is ez az első alkalom!


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 25)

hndghtrhr


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

http://www.filmkatalogus.hu/Kilenc--f25418


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

misiapa írta:


> hndghtrhr



)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Egy szőke nőt elüt egy autó, és a vezetője segítség nélkül továbbhajt. A rendőr megkérdezi tőle:
- Nem figyelte meg a kocsi rendszámát?
- Nem volt rá időm, olyan gyorsan történt. Csak annyit láttam, hogy hátul egy vörös hajú nő ült, zöld pulóverben és barna kalapban volt, fekete retikülje volt és sötét rúzst használt.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

A szőke pizzát rendel az étteremben.
- Hány szeletre óhajtja hogy vágjam? - kérdi udvariasan a felszolgaló - 6 vagy 12 szeletre?
- Hatra. Tizenkettőt úgysem tudnék megenni.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Két szőke nő beszélget.
- Képzeld idén a karácsony pont pénteki napra esik!
- De remélem nem 13-ára...


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 25)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.

Ezek megvannak, akkor mi a f.. van?


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Két szőke csaj ül az autóban, az egyik vezet. Egyszer csak megállnak.
- Hé, miért álltál meg? - kérdezi az egyik.
- Mert kifogyott a benzin.
- De ügyes vagy, hogy észrevetted, én biztos továbbhajtottam volna!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

A moziban épp elkezdődik a film, amikor a sor közepén egy szőke nő feláll, és sűrű bocsánatkérések közepette elkezd kievickélni a sorból. Az egyik néző megkérdi tőle:
- Mi az, miért megy ki, most kezdődik a film!
- Mert pont az előbb mondták be, hogy kapcsoljuk ki a mobiltelefonokat, én meg az enyémet kint hagytam a kocsiban.


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Nálatok sincs melegvíz?
- De van, csak nálunk hideg!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

- Miért süti napolajban a szőke a csirkét?
- ???
- Hogy le ne égjen!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

Paris Hilton és szőkenő barátnője beszélgetnek:
- Tudtad, hogy idén az egyrészes fürdőruha a divat?
- Tényleg? És idén melyik részt hordják?


----------



## misiapa (2010 Június 25)

Abban a topikban kell 20 hsz, ahol tölteni akarok?


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

- Hogyan lehet elsüllyeszteni egy szőke nőkkel teli tengeralattjárót?
- ???
- Kopogj be!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

- Mire vár a szőke nő a piramis lábánál?
- ???
- Hogy elinduljon a mozgólépcső!


----------



## marcsinak (2010 Június 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Sirály


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

hgdf


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

asddfdf


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

sdasd


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

asfdfdsag


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

akkor itt az első


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

második


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

lkjghxdgokisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

ez kegyetlen lassú... három


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

kiss:neutral::444:


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

éluredbjpid


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

négy


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

azsudifghj,m nbvzuibjk


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

dfg vxj v vb g


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

íd j jn zjx vcy gx cv vcfv b


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

cgzfuo ún cgzé vhl


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

srdtfzguhjk bvhghjml nbvhbjhk


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

p g hdfjslf jl jl df f fs sl


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

dfkdgskéladkől adáégőlígjádsí


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Első hozzászólásom:
Megpróbálom elküldeni az "Üzenet címe" mező kitöltése nélkül...


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

lalfaféad aéaskjéf adjé fad


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

dsdfj d dg dglgfldglhddsg dshg íb ségf


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

dfh DOF dsg ias sdgfagJHAFHFé hghé


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

dsagfdks kDHG Hsg


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

qdewqdqwd


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

kofdg kjsg sgéhfskég hritz gin b 89zt dbs gf428


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

HGFdh ghK KLkl klan lhÉL


----------



## Zebiboy (2010 Június 25)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 25)

*szám*

1


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

sose lesz meg


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

még csak 7???


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

ez durva


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

aki ezt kitalálta annak elgurult a gyógyszere


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

még csak a fele??


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

kibirhatatlan


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

és még mindig kell 8


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

hoppá begyorsult


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

durva megy mint a szél


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

csak miért várat 20 másodpercet


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

na még négy


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

ja nem csak 3


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

bakker nem tok számolni csak 2


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

siráááály!!!


----------



## krumpirluk (2010 Június 25)

na még egy utolsó


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

az ég kék


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

a fű zöld


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

az alma piros


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

a szilva kék


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 25)

a


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 25)

aa


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

a ribizli piros


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

már csak 15 kell...


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

most miért?


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

szeret


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

nem szeret


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

szeret-e


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

nagyon furfangos ez a fórum..., rájött, hogy irtam már azt hogy szeret...


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

közben ismerkedhetnénk is, hogy legyen is valami értelme


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

szia másik angi


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

ha ez egy név, hogy rati angi...


----------



## ratiangi (2010 Június 25)

szia másik angi, nekem 20


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

szóval nem akarsz, vagy nem vagyol-e magyarisch ?
igy érthető ha nem érted...


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

ok
nyertél


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

menjünk biztosra 
30-ig


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

na, leléptél...


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

uccsó


----------



## angie3 (2010 Június 25)

ráadás


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

a1


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

b2


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

c3


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

d4


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

e2


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

f5


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

q


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

w


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

g6


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

e


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

g7


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

r


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

gy8


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

hello


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

t


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

h9


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

.


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

i10


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

j11


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

..


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

k12


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

...


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

l13


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

....


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

m14


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

......


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

n15


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

1:0


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

ny16


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

69


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

?


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

o17


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

ö18


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

ciao


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

p19


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## Adodi (2010 Június 25)

end20


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## B O S S (2010 Június 25)

20 ez is sikerült


----------



## marder (2010 Június 25)

*aa*

aa


----------



## marder (2010 Június 25)

*hh*

set


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Itt a második alibi hozzászólásom !!!


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

3.


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

4. hozzászólás ...


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

5.


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

7. minimalista hozzászólás


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

8. a hosszú sorban ... 

Azért beszúrok egy smile-t, gyakorlásképpen:


Na jó mégegyet:


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

9. megkezdett hozzászólás: 
Inkább csak magamnak kis szórakozás, ne legyen olyan egyhangú:
kiss
Ez a leg cukibb smile !


----------



## micsili (2010 Június 25)

??????????


----------



## micsili (2010 Június 25)

1.


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

10. hozzászólás. 
Kék és vastag betűk: *assdfgh*


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

11. hozzászólás
Megpróbálok beszúrni egy linket: http://canadahun.com/


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*1*

1


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

1.
*A szőke nő visszavág*
Egy csinos szőke nő és egy jóképű fickó utazik a repülőgépen
A jóképű fickó - hogy elüsse az időt - azt ajánlja a szőkének, hogy játszanak valamit.
Ő azonban fáradt, ezért azt feleli, hogy nincs kedve, majd elfordul aludni.
De a fickót nem lehet ilyen könnyen lerázni. Így fordul a nőhöz: "Figyelj csak! Felteszek egy kérdést. Ha nem tudsz válaszolni, adsz nekem 5 eurót, aztán te teszel fel egy kérdést, s ha én nem tudok válaszolni, 500 eurót adok neked." 
Végül, a szőke nő elfogadja az alkut és várja az első kérdést.
A jóképű fickó első kérdése: "Milyen messze van a Hold a Földtől?"
A szőke gondolkodás nélkül nyúl a tárcájáért, kivesz egy 5 eurós bankjegyet és odaadja a fickónak. 
Az persze nagyon megörül, zsebre vágja az 5 euróst és várja a kérdést...
A szőke kérdése: "Mi az? Hegynek felfelé három lába van, lefelé meg négy?" 
Ezzel fogja magát, s befordul aludni.
A jóképű fickó erősen gondolkodik, diszkréten megkérdezi a körülötte ülőket, kér egy enciklopédiát a légi kísérőtől, majd telefonál egy barátjának is, azonban elfogadható választ nem kap... ...de még egy jó tippet sem.
Vagy kétórás töprengés után végül is felkelti a szőkét és ad neki egy 500 euróst.
A szőke - még félálomban - szó nélkül elrakja a bankjegyet, majd ismét megpróbál aludni.
A fickó azonban - eléggé frusztráltan - nekiesik: „Na várj csak! És mi a helyes válasz?!" 
A szőke megfordul és odalök neki egy 5 euróst...


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*2*

2


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*3*

3


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*2.*

[FONT=&quot]*Tudtad-e, hogy a magyar nyelv emlékei közül egy kőbevésett magyar rovásírás található az észak-amerikai Újfundland (Új Skócia) Yarmout öblénél?* Ezt a 992-ben állított, ma 1005 éves nemrég megfejtett emléket Amerika első felfedezőiről dokumentálta Tyrkir, aki a vikingekkel együtt végrehajtott tettett magyar rovásírással, kőbe vésve örökítette meg. Samuel Laing (1844 London) állapította meg elsőként, hogy Tyrkir magyar volt. Az izlandi nyelvben a "Tyrkir" a "Turk" megfelelője, amelyet arab, görög és török források egyöntetűen turkok-ként a magyarok jelölésére használtak.[/FONT]


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*4*

4


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*6*

6


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*3.*

[FONT=&quot]Ezt az 1700-as években megtalált követ (181 kilós) ma a Yarmout Country Museum-ban őrzik. A szöveget nem skandináv rúnákkal írták, hanem magyar rovásírással. Ezt a szöveget 1984-ben Budapesten fejtette meg Szilva Lajosné és így szól: "Ericson járt e hejen is sok társával".

[/FONT]


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*4.*

Hoppá! 
Nagyon aprókák lettek!


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*11*

11


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*5.*

[FONT=&quot]Tudtad-e, hogy a British Museum könyvtárában a legértékesebb közép-európai ősnyomtatvány szövege így kezdődik*: "Az Ephesom helyeknek yrth Zent Pál levelének elsew capitoliuma"? Keletkezésének időpontja 1533, és magyarul íródott.

[/FONT]


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*6.*

Az autóversenyzőt halálos baleset éri.
Az özvegyet behívják a hullaházba, hogy azonosítsa a holttestet.
A boncmester kihúzza az első fiókot: üres, másodikat: üres, harmadikat: üres.
Ekkor megszólal az özvegy:
- Igen, ő az, ráismerek.
Sose volt benne az első háromban.


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*7.*

[FONT=&quot]Egy 65 körüli párocska beállít a szexológushoz.
Kérdi a doktor, hogy miről van szó.
- Doktor úr, végig nézné a szexünket?
A doktor csodálkozik, de rámondja, hogy OK.
A doktor végig is nézi, és mondja, hogy nincs itt semmi probléma, majd elkér tőlük 50 dollárt a vizitért.
És ez így megy hosszú heteken át.
A pár újabb és újabb vizitet kér, semmi probléma a szex-szel, fizetnek a doktornak és távoznak.
Végül a doktor megkérdi, hogy mit is akarnak ebből kihozni.
- Nézze Doktor Úr, nem akarunk semmi különöset, de hát a barátnőm férjnél van, így nem mehetünk az ő házába.
A feleségem miatt ugyancsak nem mehetünk az én házamba.
A Holiday Inn az 90, a Hilton 108, az Embassy Suites meg 147 dollár.
Mi itt fizetünk 50 dollárt, amiből aztán a nyugdíjbiztosító 43-at visszafizet...

[/FONT]


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

Nagyon fáj a fejem, nincs valami jó tanácsotok?


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

Talán abba kellene hagynom a netezést


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*8.*

[FONT=&quot]Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. A rendőr megállítja:
- Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?

[/FONT]


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

*Xxx*

 A


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

Ez jó 
A kedvencem:- Két csiga beszélget az országút szélén, látod a túloldalon azt a csini csigalányt?
-Áááááá,


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

*Xxx*

\\m/B


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

oda születni kell


----------



## KaraMbol-ia (2010 Június 25)

*segitsetek nekem énmég nagyon ujvagyok nos tanulom az internetezést bár már 55-éves v*

kiss Most idekell irni én nem tudtam még mostanulom bucsi


----------



## orbieszter (2010 Június 25)

21


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

s


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*9.*

*[FONT=&quot]Búcsúbeszéd a villanyszerelő temetésén:
- Jó vezető voltál, mindig nagy volt körülötted a feszültség. De most, hogy kiverted a biztosítékot, földelünk.

[/FONT]*


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Most már ez a 18. hozzászólásom !!!


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*10*

*[FONT=&quot]- Gyerekek, melyik állat a gyorsabb? A ló, vagy a galamb?
- Gyalog a ló...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

*Pls????*

GYorss hozzaszolas is szamit a 20 koze? Lefyszi valaszoljatok


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Ja ha viccekkel is szórakoztatjuk egymást, akkor ma hallottam:
Két angol beszélget: 
- Hol voltálk idén nyáron?
- Moziban ...


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*11*

</span></b> *[FONT=&quot]Pistike bemegy a kisállat kereskedésbe és meglát egy teknőst.
- Tessék mondani, ez mennyibe kerül?
- Ezer forint, fiacskám.
- És tok nélkül?

[/FONT]*


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*12*

*[FONT=&quot]A szakács majonézzel fedi hibáit, az ügyvéd szavakkal, az orvos. .. földdel.

[/FONT]*


----------



## KaraMbol-ia (2010 Június 25)

hogyan tovább bejolenne tudni


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

20. hozzászólásként:

Mi kerül be erről az évről a meterológiai könyvekbe:
Idén a nyár egy keddi napra esett.


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

*viiccc*

En is tudok :
Móricka szülei szeretkezni akarnak, de ott van Móricka, és nem akarják, hogy lássa. Kiküldi apukája Mórickát az erkélyre, hogy mondja, mi történik odakint.
Kimegy Móricka, és elkezdi mondani.
- Pisti bácsi a papagáját eteti.
- Marika néni a kukát viszi ki.
- És Pistike szülei dugnak.
Kérdezi apukája Mórickát.
- Kisfiam, te ezt honnan tudod?
- Onnan, hogy Pistike is kinn áll az erkélyen.
(6)


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*13*

*[FONT=&quot]Winnetou fekszik a halálos ágyán, eljött az utolsó órája, utolsó perce, rögtön eltávozik. Maga mellé hívja a fiát és kéri, hogy hozza ide neki íját és egy nyílvesszőjét. Azt kéri, hadd lőjön egy utolsót, ahova a nyílvessző esik, oda temessék el.
Így történt, hogy Winnetout a szekrény tetején temették el.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## kisangyal7 (2010 Június 25)

Holnap jövök megint !!!


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*14*

*[FONT=&quot]A rendőr viszi a kisfiát a hobbi kertbe.
- Milyen gyümölcs ez apuka ?
- Ez kisfiam, fekete ribizli!
- Akkor miért piros ?
- Hát azért, mert még zöld !!![/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

kkkkkk


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*14*

14


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*16*

16


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

*17*

17


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## duddu (2010 Június 25)

20
köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

llll


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*15 ?*

Na ugye, a viccek jobbak mint a számok !


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*16*

Kedves Elkeseredett!

Először is, ne felejtse, hogy a Barát 5.0 szórakoztatócsomag, míg a Férj 1.0 operációs rendszer, saját utasításkészlettel. Gépelje be következő parancssort: C:Azt hittem, szeretsz [Enter] Ezután töltse le a Könnyek 6.7-et, amellyel telepítheti a Bűntudat 3.0-át! Ha minden rendben megy, akkor a Férj 1.0 ezután magától indítja az Ékszer 2.4 és Virágok 3.6 alkalmazásokat.
Kérem figyeljen oda, hogy ne terhelje túl a Férj 1.0-át több ilyen alkalmazás gyakori, vagy egyidejű futtatásával, mert ez esetben előfordulhat, hogy a Férj 1.0 telepíti az Ingerült Csönd 2.3-at, vagy a Kocsmázás 7.0-át, mert ezek által a rendszer fokozottan ki lesz téve a Sör 6.1 támadásainak.
A Sör 6.1 kártékony program, mely HangosHorkolás.wav fájlokat hoz létre a merevlemezen. 
Egyes tapasztalatok szerint a Férj 1.0 a Pletykadélután 2.1 és a Barátnőim Átjönnek Vacsorára 3.2 futtatása esetén lemerevedhet, ezeket csak akkor indítsa, ha előtte telepítette az Elmehetsz A Meccsre 1.5-öt! Bármilyen hibát is tapasztal a Férj 1.0 működésében, SEMMILYEN KÖRÜLMÉNYEK KÖZÖTT NE telepítse az Anyós 1.0-át, és ne telepítsen új Barát programot se! Ezek nem támogatott alkalmazások; a Férj 1.0 rendszer összeomlásához és a kapcsolat megszakadásához vezethetnek. 
A Férj 1.0 remek program, de csak korlátozott memóriakezelési lehetőségei vannak és nem kompatibilis néhány újabb alkalmazással (ilyen például a Vegetáriánus Étel 4.3)
Érdemes lehet fontolóra venni néhány kiegészítő szoftver beszerzését.
Személy szerint a Meleg Vacsora 3.1-et és a Rafinált Alsónemű 7.7-et ajánlom.
A legjobbakat,

Szoftver Fejlesztés


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

kkkk


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

jjjjjjjjj


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*17*

[FONT=&quot]A vadnyugati erődben egy őrszem szalad a parancsnok felé eszeveszetten kiabálva:
- Parancsnok, parancsnok! Jönnek az indiánok!
- És barátok vagy ellenségek?
- Szerintem barátok, mert együtt jönnek.

[/FONT]


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

ááááá


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

jjjjjjjj


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

nem tudom minek kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

jkjk


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*17*

[FONT=&quot]Bemegy a skót a vendéglőbe, sorra eszi a legjobb ételeket, majd szól a pincérnek:
- Főúr, kérem! Kinek kell fizetni?
A pincér magától értetődő könnyedséggel:
- Hát nekem!
- Huh! - sóhajt fel a skót megkönnyebbülve - már azt hittem, nekem!

[/FONT]


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

gdt


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

nézitek a híradót?


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

jó vicc


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

még ilyet


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

nyomd a vicceket


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

itt vagy még?


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

lehet h már csak magamban vagyok?


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

őőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

na még 7


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

marha jó időnk van


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

remélem nem lesz ilyen az egész nyár


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

ppppp


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

na


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

csinálj egyet


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

ji


----------



## edri (2010 Június 25)

jkgfj


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*18*

[FONT=&quot]Az abszolút pasik...

A bátor...
Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. Felesége az ajtóban áll
söprűvel a kezében, mire a pasi rákérdez:
- Takarítasz wazze, vagy mész valahova?

[/FONT]


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

éééééééé


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

*19*

[FONT=&quot]A naív...
Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. Belép az ajtón, a felesége
sodrófával várja. Mire a férj:
- Drágám, te már hajnalban sütsz? 

[/FONT]


----------



## Cyclosaurus (2010 Június 25)

Elszámoltam, ez már ráadás..............
[FONT=&quot] A pofátlan...
Hajnali 3-kor totál részegen hazamegy. A felesége fekszik az ágyban,
nem alszik...
A pali fog egy széket, s az ágya mellé ül. Az asszony kérdésére:
- Mit jelentsen ez? - a válasz...:
- Az első sorban akarok ülni, amikor a cirkusz elkezdődik...

[/FONT]


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

pppppppppppp


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

áááááááááá


----------



## macska_jancsi (2010 Június 25)

Az óceánjáró zongorista legendáját nézem éppen !
Megható ki sztori


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

köszi


----------



## vsari (2010 Június 25)

Helo Mindenki! Ez már a második hozzászólásom. Haladok, mint egy csigaaaaa


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

űűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

A kollégák kedvéért egy igazi klasszikus:

Két rendőr sétálgat a bányatópartján, járőröznek.
Igazi kánikula van, negyven fok árnyékban, hosszas vívódás után megegyeznek, hogy egy fél órácskát elpancsikolnak a hűs vízben a szolgálat terhére. Ledobálják a ruháikat és irány a víz.
Javában lubickolnak, amikor az egyik észreveszi, hogy előljáró közeleg a parton és a vizet pásztázza tekintetével, oldalba vágja akollégát és ráripakodik: "Ott jön a főnök a parton, bukjunk le!", ezzel a víz alá merül.
A másik kinéz a partra, majd üvöltve integetni kezd: "Hellóóóó főőőőőnöööök!"

Bocs.


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

lll


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

ö9ö


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

))


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

lalal


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

10


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

12


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

végeeeeeeee))


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

még mindig nem jó nem értem


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

talán most jó lesz....


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

:S:S:S neeeem jóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

ez hihetetlen @@


----------



## Vattacukoor (2010 Június 25)

mondjátok már meg miért nem jo? 4 napja regeltem..most megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is... és nem tudok letölteni :S


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

ááá


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

úúúúúú


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

űűűűűűűű


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

hhhhhhhh


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



na de ennek mi értelme, hogy bármilyen "semmit" beírhatok?


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

*???*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



na de ennek mi értelme, hogy bármilyen "semmit" beírhatok?


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

Szerintem jó dolog


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

Pl. én már lassan egy éve regisztráltam de még mindig nincs meg a 20..


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

félek ,hogy soha nem lesz meg az a 20 hozzászólás Próbálkoztam már más topicokban is de hát ez így elég lassú


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)




----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

hajrá


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

5


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

Meg jobb mint ha a többi topicot szórnád tele értelmetlen hülyeséggel  így legalább van egy erre szabott lehetőség


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

mindent bele!


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)




----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

elfelejtettem, hány


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

azért ez elég jó ötlet volt,direkt létrehozni egy ilyen topicot.máskülönben tényleg napokig tartana a 20 komment összeszedése.aminek amúgy zserintem semmi értelme,hogy korlátozák addig a felhasználói jogosultságot


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

-nál tartok


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

megy ez


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

*....*

Hali!


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

a


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

20


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

*7*

7:4:


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

azt hittem nehezebbb lesz ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

21


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

8


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

32


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

de Tévedtem


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

43


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

ez már a 4.!


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

Why us 6 afraid of 7?
Coz 7-8-9!

Aki tud angolul annak majdcsak leesik


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

54


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

Ötödik! 5.!


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

65


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

*10*

10kiss:grin:\\m/


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

nem vészes


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

6


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

76


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

cool !! 11 !!


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

7


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

87


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

11


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

98


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

8 ez a kedvenc számom!


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

subidubi rókaprém


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

109


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

9


----------



## villanygitaros (2010 Június 25)

20000


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

10!Félidőőőőőőőőő!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

11!!!!


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

b


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

12!!!!Haladás!


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

elég vicces visszaolvasni ezt a topicot mindenki számolgat és hülyeséget írogat


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

:lol:12


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

c


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

13!Ez az én legkedvesebb számom!


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

d


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

14!Van aki beelőzött számolásban?


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

e


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

15.........


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

nekem még csak 7 van


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

16.. ... ....!!!!


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

f


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

13


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

16


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

17!Menni fog a többi is!!!Hajrááá!


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

g


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

lassú a net és így lassú a kommentelés is


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

17


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

18...---


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

h


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

19.....


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

i


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

j


----------



## natikett (2010 Június 25)

20!!Húúúúsz!!!!!Megvan!  Puszi mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

I


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

subidubi


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

19


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

k


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

l


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

20 nyusz


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

m


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

l


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

a


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

n


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

o


----------



## GIL1 (2010 Június 25)

b


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

p


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)




----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

q


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

yeah


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

r


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

o


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

szíveden újra kezdeném, de holnap dolgozom  jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

v


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

hm


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

e


----------



## ginnydjd (2010 Június 25)

books


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

14


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

áááááá


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

15


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

ll


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

16........................


----------



## szilvi_ii (2010 Június 25)

:d


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)




----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

igen ebooks


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

és 17


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

nemsokára olvasgatok


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

oh már 14 megvan


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

már 15 XD


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

kezdek elálmosodni


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

nem jó a monotomia tűrésem aszem


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

ez lesz a 19.


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

18


----------



## Szasza91 (2010 Június 25)

ésjupiijájéjóóóóóóóóóóóóó húsz igen 20


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

nekem még odébb van, amúgy bizti hogy 20 után már töltögethetek, vagy várnom kell még?


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Jah és most jön a skizofrén beszélgetés magammal hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Vajasmogyorókrémes-hókuszpókuszos-gyümölcskenyerecske.


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Még 3 és meglesz


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Még 2 és csinálok egy teát


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

hjk


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Most akkor hajnali 1 óra lenne? nálam este 11 van XD


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Ááá na végre még egy élőlény aki gondolkodik rajtam kívül


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

sutty


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz már ébreszt is a telefon


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

1919


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

lássuk tudok-é letölteni


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

0220 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

1987 ma van a szülinapom XD


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

nem is tudom, kissé irreálisnak tartom ezt a bűvös 20ast


----------



## fpcjvoye (2010 Június 25)

*21*

21 ja bocs


----------



## pocz116 (2010 Június 25)

mellesleg az idővel nekem is van egy picike problémám, jelesül, hogy én spéciel nem tudtam még letölteni semmit, pedig megvan a 20 és a két nap...na most akkor mi is van?


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

hát nemtom most megvan már nekem is a 20 bőven, és akkor ezek után még 2 nap várakozás van vagy mi?


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

001


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

002


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Úgy tűnik semmi  hüpp hüpp


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

003


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

004


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

005


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

006


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

30


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

007


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Krhatom ejnye


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

008


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Senki se kommunikál a mátrixban? -.-


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

009


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

010


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

011


----------



## Demoni (2010 Június 25)

Na jó akkor szép éjszakát!


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

012


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

013


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

014


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

015


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

016


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

017


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

018


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

019


----------



## Bucsee (2010 Június 25)

020


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

k


----------



## xandracska (2010 Június 25)

kkk


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Június 25)

1


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Június 25)

2


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Június 25)

3


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Június 25)

4


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

*dff*

abc


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc2


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc3


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc4


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc5


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc6


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc7


----------



## szonaar (2010 Június 25)

dógozom-dógozom rajta


Melitta írta:


> 1, jelen


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc8


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc9


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc10


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc11


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc12


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc13


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc14


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc15


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc16


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc17


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc18


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc19


----------



## tundi385 (2010 Június 25)

abc20


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

Nah én vagyok....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

a következő


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

aki....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

addig fog írkálni....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

amíg....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

össze....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

nem....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

gyűlik....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

a 20....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

db....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

hozzászólásom!


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

Nagyon


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

"Élvezem"!XD


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

Köszönöm...


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

itt is....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

annak,....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

aki....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

ezt....


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

kitalálta


----------



## Eve01 (2010 Június 26)

Puszilom


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

három...


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

de hogy...


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

melyik...


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

volt...


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

az első ??


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

nem emlékszem rá


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



köszii


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.



nem is szoktam (halak)


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Ha tényleg élni akarunk, a legjobb, ha máris kipróbáljuk.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Feledkezz a pillanatba! Sosem tudhatod előre, melyikben érint meg az örökkévalóság...


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök.


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Miért félünk a holnaptól, ha csak a ma van nekünk?


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Mindenkinek vannak problémái. De feláldozhatjuk érte a jó pillanatokat?


----------



## zseko (2010 Június 26)

Az élet pillanatokból áll. Igyekezz minden pillanatot átélni; az igazi győzelemnek ez a titka.


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Ez a topic egy nagy ötlet volt.


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Tetszenek Zseko bölcsességei!


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Eszembe jutott, hogy ide beírom a kedvenc idézeteimet, hátha tetszenek majd valakinek még.


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A legtisztább mágia a szívben lakozik.
_Nora Roberts_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A halál és a tragédia az életünk minden másodpercében ott lóg a fejünk felett, és próbál eltalálni minket. És sokszor elhibáz.
_Hugh Laurie_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Aki valamit nem ért, olvassa el újra a kérdéses írást. Ha így sem érti, akkor a novellában a hiba. Nincsenek buta emberek, csak rossz Egypercesek!
_Örkény István_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Ha valakinek jó emlékezőtehetsége van, s amellett ügyes is, nem ránthat elő az agyából egyetlen gondolatot anélkül, hogy egy egész tucat is utána ne szakadjon.
_Arthur Conan Doyle_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Aki bevallja gyöngeségét, már nagyon erős.
_Honoré de Balzac_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Már az is boldogság, ha tudjuk, mennyire vagyunk boldogtalanok.
_Vavyan Fable_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Az iskolának az a feladata, hogy a kérdezést természetes és leküzdhetetlen szokásunkká tegye.
_Örkény István_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Ezen a világon már minden mérhető, csak érzelmeink hőfokát nem jelzi mûszer. Még a találkozások sûrûsége vagy ritkasága sem mutatója a szeretetnek, barátságnak, összetartozásnak.
_Örkény István_


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A szerelem - ugyanúgy, mint a fájdalom - magánügy, addig, amíg nem akarod másokkal megosztani.
_Laurell Kaye Hamilton_


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Ellenségről ritkábban derül ki, hogy barát, mint fordítva.
_Vavyan Fable_


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

djacsy: nem rossz taktika


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A szépség átok is lehet, nemcsak áldás.
_Stephenie Meyer_


----------



## Dop (2010 Június 26)

g


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

July79 írta:


> djacsy: nem rossz taktika



köszi


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A bölcs ember a lehetőségeit megteremti, és nem megtalálja.
_Francis Bacon_


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

10 mert már csak mégegyszer ennyi


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Nincs mit! Én maradok az idézeteknél!


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Nekem már csak kettő, ezen kívül.


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

12
az se rossz


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

A jellem olyan, mint a fa, a hírnév pedig, mint az árnyéka. Az árnyékra gondolunk, pedig a fa a lényeg.
_Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

jó neked :S 
14


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Nincs olyan helyzet, amit ne lehetne rendbe hozni.
_J. R. Ward_


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

És úgy nézem ez már a 21., így azt hiszem túl is teljesítettem!


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

nekem sincs már sok


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Úgy látom neked is mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Hajrá!


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

20 és tölthetek is


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

te mit töltöl?


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Na gratulálhatok?


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

22 mert nemtudom abbahagyni Xd


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

igen lehet már :d


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Több mindent is, majd, bár azt olvastam még két nap mire engedi.


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

24


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

2 nap?:O basszus :s


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Ez a topic egy nagy ötlet volt.


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Aha, a szabályzat írt egy ilyet, hogy 20 hsz, és 48 óra. És sajna és volt a mondatban, nem pedig vagy.


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

hatalmas :S egy szra kareoki számmiatt se szenvedtem még ennyit. :S


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

Regisztrált:: Apr 2008
akkor én elvileg tölthetek :O


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Mázlista! nekem még ki kell várnom!


----------



## djacsy (2010 Június 26)

akkor sok sikert, sok türelmet


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

én könyvekre utazom, elkezdtem egyet olvasni a neten, és mielőtt az utolsó 30 oldalt elolvashattam volna, leszedték


----------



## July79 (2010 Június 26)

Köszönöm a társaságot! További szép estét!


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

En is csak gyujtom pontjaimat


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Mar tobb van mint egy katicanak


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Nehezen gyulik...


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Mar csak hat kell


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Nekem meg tul koran van


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Es ez a tizenhetedik !


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Alig varom, hogy bekapcsolodhassak


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Es meg ketto


----------



## Nataliacska (2010 Június 26)

Es ez a huszadik !!!


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## metropol (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## SirAbacus (2010 Június 26)

21


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

a


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## meiner (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## gybmonika (2010 Június 26)

Hiábba van meg a 20 hozzá szólás és a két nap még sem engedi a letöltést:


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

*1*

1


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Veronika55 (2010 Június 26)

Nehezen fogható fel miért kell 20 üzenet, de hát ez közösségi oldal uyebár?


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## Veronika55 (2010 Június 26)

Kedves társak, mindig van remény, lehet, hogy az utolsó nem számított, vagy kell egy 21. is.


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## jazo (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

szép jó napot!


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

bármit írhatsz ide!


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

magyarországon 7 órával több van!


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

k


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

ö


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## fulop94 (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

köszi


----------



## hegal (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki csak felületesen néz, az nem lát igazán.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

A könnyelmű harcos önmaga legnagyobb ellensége.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki integrálin akar, az előbb tanuljon meg deriválni.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

A békét mindig háború előzi meg.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Az ember pótolható.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A tökéletesség nem az, amihez nincs mit hozzátenni, hanem amiből nincs mit elvenni.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Ha igazi barátot akarsz, vegyél egy kutyát.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Akinek látod magad: azzá leszel.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Ha hinnél, tudnád, a Nap nem csak lenyugszik, de másnap újra fölkel.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A képzelet világa halhatatlan - a valóságé halandó.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Féltem, hogy sosem fog összegyűlni a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Gyakran a sok munka sem hozza meg a gyümölcsét.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

itt szakad az eső


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

bár már aktív tag lennék!


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Ha békét akarsz, készülj a háborúra.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az embernek csak egy igaz barátja lehet


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Mindig meg kell találni a helyes utat!


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Egyetlen kaland többet ér, mint ezer egyforma nap, amit kényelemben és jólétben töltök.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Jó tett helyébe jót várj!


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki sokat alszik, az kipihent lesz.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Mindennek próbáld a pozitív oldalát nézni!


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

A baj sosem jár egyedül!


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

A gyermekkor hamarabb véget ér, mint gondolnád!


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki igaz úton jár, az sosincs egyedül.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Élni annyi, mint röhögni a halálon, és belehalni a röhögésbe.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az élet munka, amit állva kell végezni


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Bár a halál völgyében járok, én nem félek a gonosztól, mert én vagyok ott a leggonoszabb legény.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az életről és a pénzről csak akkor kezdenek töprengeni, amikor fogytán van.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Ha lelöknek egy szikláról, próbálj meg repülni.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Visszafelé gondolkodunk, előre élünk.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Vannak dolgok, amelyeket megállítani, és vannak dolgok, melyeket siettetni nem lehet.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

A múltat még Isten sem tudja megváltoztatni


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Ahány ember ismer, annyi változatban létezem.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A vágy a rabságban élők legnagyobb ellensége.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Akkor van hatalmunk igazán, amikor őszintén teszünk rá, hogy van-e, vagy sem.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

*Köszönet*

Elég sok olyan regényt találtam, amit régóta keresek, de nem lehet megkapni. Köszönet érte




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

A jókedv adomány, de nem kell az élethez.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

a szerelem éppúgy az élet ajándéka, mint a szépség


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Ha


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A Tavasz kiszabadítja a virágokat, hogy színesre fessék a nevető földet.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Köszönet mindenkinek, aki megosztja másokkal azt, ami neki van...


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Ha azt akarod, hogy szeressenek, szeress!


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Aki látni akarja a fényt, annak kockáztatnia kell a sötétséget


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki repülőn utazik, annak térkép e táj.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az idő igaz, s eldönti, ami nem az.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Végre jöhetne már a nyár és a napsütés


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az ész valamit csak a szeretet szolgálatában ér.


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Aki kutyákkal fekszik, bolhákkal kel.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

A fény az alagút végén a szembejövő gyorsvonat.


----------



## Sly25 (2010 Június 26)

Az igazat mondd, ne csak a valódit.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

"Remegő kezét kezemmel fogtam,
Szeme szinte beszélt szavak nélkül tudtam:
Még nem fájt ennyire soha semmi,
Mint akkor és ott, csendben elengedni..."


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Ha valakinek üldözési mániája van, az nem azt jelenti hogy senki sem üldözi.


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

A szépség a véletlennek és a jónak egymásra találása.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Egyenlő jogokkal, egyenlő kötelességek is járnak.


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Valahányszor le akarsz valamit kopogni, rájössz, hogy a világ alumíniumból és PVC-ből áll


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Nem múlnak ők el,
kik szívünkben élnek, 
Hiába szállnak álmok, évek


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

A pozitív diszkrimináció is diszkrimináció.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Igazán csak a szívével lát az ember,
ami igazán fontos, az a szemnek láthatatlan


----------



## eileen (2010 Június 26)

Ha nem lenne sötét, sose látnánk a csillagokat.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Aki szelet vet, annak gyorsan kell mozogni.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Sokan a fától nem látják az erdőt.


----------



## Soso31 (2010 Június 26)

Gyakran az nem látszik, ami legelöl van.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Élj úgy, hogyha lepereg előtted életed filmje,
érdemes legyen végignézned!


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Halottról jót vagy semmit


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Önmagamat tönkre csak magam tehetem


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

... nem új dolog meghalni a földön, és nem újabb, persze, élni sem.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

... sem igaz, sem jó nincs másként, csak részben: rosszal és hamissal vegyest.


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

A bölcs meg a tudományos gondolatok mindig elveszik az étvágyat


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Amiről nem lehet beszélni, arról hallgatni kell.


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

A játék akkor felhőtlen, akkor lesz a képzelet paradicsoma, ha szabályait mindenben betartják


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

Sokan a fától nem látják az erdőt.


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Ha esőcsinálás céljából mosod le a kocsidat, hiába fáradsz


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

A vágy a rabságban élők legnagyobb ellensége.


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj! El fog múlni


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

Amit az ember elrendez..., azt felforgatják a körülmények


----------



## Agika13 (2010 Június 26)

21


----------



## muzikati (2010 Június 26)

túl a húszon


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

Ugye


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

nem


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

haragszotok


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

meg,


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

akkor


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

szeretnék


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

én


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

is


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

csatlakozni


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

a


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Vagymás 22 hozzászólásom van, de nem értem mi lehet a baj


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

fórumotokhoz,


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Vagymár 22 hozzászólásom van, de nem értem mi lehet a baj


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

igaz


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

én


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

nem


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

Kanadában


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

De lassan megy az idő Pedig a 2nap, illetve a 20 hosszászólás megvan már


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

élek,


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

hanem


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

Skóciában.


----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Pumper (2010 Június 26)

Nekem sem megy, pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Korby (2010 Június 26)

Vigyázz a jelenre, mert a jelenből múlt lesz, és a múltad tönkreteheti a jövődet


----------



## nemokap (2010 Június 26)

*Akkor verseket írok be.*

Petőfi verseiből:

*ERDŐ SZÉLÉN...*



 


Erdő szélén puszta csárda,
Hej mért sietsz oda, sárga?
Fordulj vissza, szép paripám,
Nincs benne már kedves babám. 
Csárda, csárda, gonosz csárda,
Sülyedj fenékig a sárba!
Befogadtad a rosz legényt,
Megölte kincsemet, szegényt! 
Pozsony, 1841. szeptember-október


----------



## nemokap (2010 Június 26)

*2*

*FÜRGE MÉH...*



 


Fürge méh, te bejárod a ligetet,
Hogy szedhessed virágokrul mézedet;
Az én babám nem jár fűre s virágra,
Hej mézednél mégis édesebb csókja. 
Pozsony, 1841. szeptember-október


----------



## nemokap (2010 Június 26)

*3*

*BÚCSÚSZÓ*



 


Hon s müvészet e kebelnek mindene,
Ez a kettő, melyért élnem kellene.
Élnem ám, de nyujtsatok hát pályabért,
Hogy élhessek a hon- s a művészetért. 
Kecskemét, 1843. március végén


----------



## nemokap (2010 Június 26)

*SÍRVERS*



 


Nyúgodalom, mely elszállottál a mi szivünkből,
Szállj ide e sírnak drága lakója fölé.
Életet és örömet adnánk a férj s az apának,
S e kőnél egyebet nem lehet adni neki!
Állni soká fog e kő; hamarabb elporlik azonban,
Mint lelkünkben ama bánat, amelyet okoz. 
Pest, 1848. augusztus


----------



## nemokap (2010 Június 26)

*ESZMÉLET NÉLKŰL...*



 


...............................................
Eszmélet nélkűl ott függ tündéri varázsán
Dalma, szivében öröm, bú, kin özönje csatáz;
Most mosolygva bibor bimbót tör, sárga hajának
Illeti fürti közé s illan iramva megint...
Róza, ne fuss! ne siess! ah várj, egy pillanatig csak
Lásson az ifjú még mennyei álmak ölén.
Ő megyen, és Dalmát pusztító lángok emésztik,
Hőn lobogó szerelem féktelen árjaiban.
Napjai így mulnak. Jő a lány gyakran elébe:
Haj! de mit ér? iszonyú! nem viszonozza hevet.
Lészen-e, Róza! idő, melyben lágyulva szerelmed
.... csókjai közt Dalma tüzének...
............................................... 
Ostfiasszonyfa, 1839. nyarán


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Majd a cica megissza.


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Este van már, alkonyul,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Nyuszi füle lekonyul.


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Dorombol a kiscica,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Aludj te is, Katica!


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Ez elment vadászni,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

ez meglőtte,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

ez hazavitte,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

ez megsütötte,


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

és ez az icike-picike mind megette!


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## Realradical (2010 Június 26)

Nem megy pedig 21 és 1 hét


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

köszönöm


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

thank you


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

:d


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## szencibalazs (2010 Június 26)

0


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Szeretném mielőbb összegyűjteni azt a fránya 20-ast!


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

3
2


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

+
5


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

56


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

566


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

56++


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

kom


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

vvhgf


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

én is


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

ja


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni,így biztos,hogy a könyves oldalt fogom főleg nézegetni.


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

65666


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anyuci26 (2010 Június 26)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Holnap van az apukám névnapja,de sajnos már csak az égre nézve tudom köszönteni!Boldog névnapot Apukám, odafenn a mennyekben.


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

ee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fakimaki (2010 Június 26)

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/1*

werty


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/2*

gwsáqa


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/3*

hurrááá


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/4*

márcsak 16 van hátra..


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/5*

aki nem lpp egyszerre


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

Ha megpróbálunk jobbak lenni, mint vagyunk, akkor körülöttünk is minden jobbá válik.


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/6*

ahslwz


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/7*

ebookot szeretnék


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/8*

itt olyan jók is vannak


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/9*

ahaha:11:


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/10*

Pont a fele, hajrá


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

*In life, each person can take one of two attitudes: to build or to plant. The builders may take year over their tasks, but one day, they finish what they're doing. Then they find they're hemmed in by their own walls. Life loses its meaning when the building stops. Then there are those who plant. They endure storms and all the many vicissitudes of the seasons, and they rarely rest. But, unlike a building, a garden never stops growing. And while it requires the gardener's constant attention, it also allows life the gardener to be a great adventure. Gardeners always recognize each other, because they know that in the history of each plant lies the growth of the whole world. *


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/11*

uké


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*20*

:444:


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/12*

htdflzé


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/13*

hzfpgá


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

vannak pillanatok az életben, amiket soha nem lehet elfelejteni. vannak pillanatok, amelyek mint parányi tűk megakadnak az ember húsában és idegszálaiban


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/14*

közelít


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/15*

iohőú9


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

mindjárt meg lesz, írok még pár idézetet mert más nem jut eszembe


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/16*

ufuio


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

dwf


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

The best way to serve God is by going in search of your own dreams. Only the happy can spread happiness.


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/17*

ufguioki:``:


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*fekete macska*



Tirixi írta:


> :444:


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/18*

hgcvhjkolé


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

The roller-coaster is my life;
life is a fast, dizzying game;
life is a parachute jump;
it’s taking chances, falling over
and getting up again;
it’s mountaineering;
it’s wanting to get to the very top of yourself
and feeling angry and dissatisfied
when you don’t manage it.


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*20/19*

fghjkl


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

*..*

3


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

Love is a trap. When it appears, we see only its light, not its shadows


----------



## Irammari (2010 Június 26)

*utolsó*

befejezésül


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

hdAkag


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

húú mindjárt tölthetünk


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

wjegtfjgc


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)




----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

**


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*stupid cat*


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

kkhkhk


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

kőszi


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

jhgjgjhg


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*perfect?*


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

123456


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

_*12*_


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

789


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*de miért 20?*

ha már gyűjtögetünk legalább vicces legyen


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

még 7....


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

méég 6.. áá de unom


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

mééég 5555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*wish!*



Tirixi írta:


> ha már gyűjtögetünk legalább vicces legyen


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

meeeeeeeeeeeeg 4


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

aaa


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

meeg 3 és vége... de minek még 2 napot várni? ááh nekem most kell az a könyv


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

áááá


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

haha már csak 2  jupiii


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

méééééég 1


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

bbbb


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan,


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*sense of life*


----------



## xxbaby.axx (2010 Június 26)

haha VÉGE xxd hurraaaa


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

1111


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

Fény


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

szeretet


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

még11


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

még9


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

egyenlőség


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

testvériség


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

még8


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

2222222


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

gd


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*10*

még 10


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

333333


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

klkej


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

44444444444444


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

rr


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*9*



tirixi írta:


> még 10


 9


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

rg


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

5555555555555


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*8*



tirixi írta:


> 9


 8


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

humor


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

666666666666


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

oh


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*7*

7


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

77777777


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

ih


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*6*

6


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

márcsak 1


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*5*

5


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

vonzás


----------



## mityak (2010 Június 26)

megvan


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*4*

4


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

dd


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*3*

3


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*2*

2


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

szerelem


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*1*

1


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

ige


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*ready*

:d


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

történelem


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

3 van még


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

2 van még


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Június 26)

uccsó jeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tirixi (2010 Június 26)

*just for fun*



Tirixi írta:


> :d


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 26)

Helló canadahun


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## Alize001 (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## Jester43 (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

a


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

23


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

c


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


f


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

Na akkor kedvenc dalaim következnek 

*Ébredj fel!
*(Szepesi Richárd)

Ők megtanították,
Hogy értéktelen az életed;
A fejedbe kódolták,
Hogy ne ismerd fel a lényeget.
Az eredendő bűn
Súlya nyomja a válladat,
De neked kell döntened,
Hogy győztes leszel, vagy áldozat?!
Refr:
Ébredj fel! Józanodj
Részeg, hamis álmodból!
Szemfényvesztés minden,
Mit tanítottak az igazságról.
A választás hatalmát
Nem kerülheted el,
De tudnod kell, hogy merre indulj el;
S haza érkezel.
Álmod gyönyörű szép,
Hisz ontják rád a képeket;
Bár szűknek tűnik néha
Méretre szabott életed.
A vesztes sors kovácsa
Tűzben edzette láncodat,
De neked kell döntened,
Hogy győztes leszel, vagy áldozat?!
Refr.
Br:
Hívhatod a sátánt, vagy átkozhatod az Ég nevét,
Magadnak teremted ami vár.
Élheted nyugottan a megtévesztettek életét,
De ne hidd, hogy neked csak ennyi jár!
Refr 2x*
*


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 26)

zjg


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Illúzióhíd
*(Szepesi Richárd)

Idegennek számítok a szülőföldemen,
S eltűnnek lassan az ősi regék.
Egy tollvonással átrajzolták fáradt életem,
De nem kérdezte senki,
Hogy mit is szeretnék.
Fejem fölött átfestették
Már az Ég színét,
Szívemben gyűlölet és lángszemű harag;
Aprópénzre váltom át a létem lényegét
És eltékozlom azt is, ami még megmaradt.
Refr:
Mit építek délig, leomlik estére
Ha szívemet nem rakom a téglák közé.
Mit építek estig, leomlik reggelre;
Csak egy illúzióhíd a Szabadság felé.
Káinként élek, de Ábelnek születtem;
Ha nyelvemen szólok, azért büntetés jár.
Százszor elárult kit testvérként szerettem;
Én megbocsájtom ezt is, csak legyen vége már!
Refr 2x
Árva kismadárról túl sok már a dal;
Ne sajnálj engem, hisz a zene bennem él!
Tennünk kell a dolgunk, hogy ledőljön a fal,
Mert szeretet nélkül bizony meghal a cél.
Refr 4x*
*


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Határ nélkül
*(Szepesi Richárd) 
Sokan szólnak most rám
Nagy ártatlanul,
Nyelvüket koptatják
Haszontalanul.
Irigyek támadnak,
Gyaláznak rútul;
Ne hagyj engem Isten
Gyámoltalanul!
Siratja a szívem
Nagy árvaságát,
Nincs ki meghallgassa
Az igazságát.
Dallamba bújt lelkem
Gyakran hazajár,
Könny csordul szememből
Mikor rád talál.
Barátom, testvérem
A határ túloldalán!
Közös múltunk ?hidd el-
Soha meg nem tagadnám!
Ne mondjátok rólam,
Hogy áruló vagyok!
Megszakad a szívem,
Ha erre gondolok.
Eljön majd egy szép nap,
Úgy lesz, ahogy rég;
Angyalhadat küld
?Hogy segítsen- az Ég.
Testvér a testvérét
Nem árulja el,
Határ többé minket
Nem választhat el.
Testvér a testvérét
Nem árulja el,
Határ többé minket
Nem választhat el.


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Holdvilág-árok*
(Szepesi Richárd)

Táltosok, javasok,
Regősök és látók!
Ugye látjátok azt,
Amit én is látok?
Karddal és kereszttel
Gyilkolták a lelkünk,
Saját szép Hazánkban
Rabszolgává lettünk.
Ezer év után most
Első Szent Királyunk!
Számonkérem rajtad,
Miért ölted meg álmunk?!
Táltost miért ölettél
Szeretet nevében?
Miért hagytad hitünket
Idegen kezében?
Refr:
Én leszek a dallam
Ki tovább viszi vétked.
Lándzsahegyre tűztél
Hitet, békességet.
Vazul szemét elvehetted,
De én mindent látok!
Bűnöd nem felejti
A Holdvilág-árok,
A Holdvilág-árok.


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Miért vagyok egyedül?*
(Szepesi Richárd)

Nem én romboltam le
A folyók hídjait,
És nem én tiportam össze
A rét virágait.
Tiszta szívvel gyógyítottam
A lélek sebeit,
Mert azt hittem, hogy a Szeretet
Mindenen átsegít.
Refr:
Mondd, miért vagyok egyedül?
Mondd, miért nem sikerül
Áttörnöm a falakat?
Miért nem vagyok szabad?
Nem én hazudtam szerelmet
Árva lelkeknek,
És nem én kértem tőlük azt,
Hogy csak értem éljenek.
Álmaimat adtam át
Ha másnak nem jutott,
Mert vigaszért jött hozzám,
Ki százszor átkozott.
Refr 2X, (majd a második verszak ismétlődik, és két refr. a végén)


5


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Duna-rapszódia*
(Szepesi Richárd)

Csemnd a vízben, csend a kőben,
Csend a kéklő levegőben.
Nyugott a part, csend van itt lenn,
Nem csobban már kő a vízben.
Lassan folyik most a Duna,
Nincsen annak másra gondja,
Ringatja a gyermekeit,
Nem bántja ő szeretteit.
Ránk néz a Hold véres arca,
Fájó szóra nyílik ajka.
Fivéreit eltaposták,
Nővéreit meggyalázták.
Lassan folyik most a Duna,
Nincsen annak másra gondja.
Elhullajtja szép könnyeit,
Nem bántja ő gyermekeit.
Refr:
Ezeregyszáz évnyi szenvedést
Homokszemekben szerteszór a szél,
Fájdalomtól mérgezetten sír
Itt minden ami él.
Ezeregyszáz évnyi szenvedést
Homokszemekben szerteszór a szél,
Fájdalomtól mérgezetten sír itt minden ami él.
Gépek zaja zúg az éjből,
Tüzes felleg száll a szélből.
Vér borítja szép Hazánkat,
A kereszteket, s a glóriákat.
Lassan folyik most a duna,
Nincsen annak másra gondja.
Elhullajtja szép könnyeit,
Siratja a gyermekeit.
Refr. 2x


6


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Öleld át a lelkemet!*
(Szepesi Richárd) 
A test börtönében
Örökké ébren,
Túlélőgépként élek szüntelen.
Megfáradt vágyak
Erőtlen állnak
Lelkem rácsa mögé zárva csendesen.
A fájdalom hangja
Az idő harangja,
Vágyom rá én is, hogy szeressenek.
Tudom és érzem,
Ha eljönnél értem,
Letépném láncaim, hogy veled legyek.
Refr:
De tudom már amit nem lehet,
Mit az idő eltemetett,
Az éneket, mely régesrégen ködbe veszett.
A Semmi szélén téged várlak.
Repítsenek angyalszárnyak!
Száljunk együtt, öleld át a lelkemet!



7


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Szívod a vérem?*
(Szepesi Richárd)
Nincs semmi baj, nincs harag,
Csak a bűntudatkeltés elmarad,
Pedig szeretted volna látni
Fájdalomtól torz arcomat.
Nem vagyok angyal, vállalom,
De a keresztet lassan elhagyom.
Vidd te tovább, mert félek
Nem lesz rá több alkalom.
Br: 
A történetnek te is részese vagy,
Ez puszta tény.
Sokan mondták rám miattad:
?Ő nem vérszegény, csak hülye szegény??
Refr:
Pedig szívod a vérem nappal és éjjel,
Megszokott játék, de fáradok.
Ha hallgatlak téged, elhagy az élet,
Jobb lesz, ha mindent rád hagyok.
Szívod a vérem nappal és éjel,
A véleményed már nem érdekel.
Ha hallgatlak téged, elhagy az élet;
Kapj a fejedhez, és tűnj már végre el!
Ítélkezz bátran, csak csendesen
És tarsd meg magadnak, ha kérhetem!
Hisz magadnak köszönhetsz mindent
Ami történt, kedvesem.
Szevasz tavasz, most elmegyek,
És nem érdekelnek a részletek,
Mert vár valahol egy hely, ahol nyugottan élhetek.
Br+refrén 2x


8


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Hontalanul/Vérző ima*
(Szepesi Richárd)

Ahol te élsz, ott most nagy tüzek égnek,
Ahol te félsz, ott most milliók félnek.
Ahol te élsz, már nem szól az ének,
S a futóbolondok szabadon élnek.
Ne sírd vissza a régmúlt éveket!
Ha beledöglessz is, így lesz jó neked!
Egy új kor hajnala ragyog most le rád,
S ha panaszkodnál, befogják a szád.
Refr:
Itt sincs hazád, ott sincs hazád.
Száműzött lélek! Mondd, ki néz le rád?!
Lekódolt szívedben túl nagy a csend;
Szégyelld, hogy ki vagy! Itt ez most a rend.
Itt sincs hazád, ott sincs hazád.
Száműzött lélek! Mondd, ki néz le rád?!
Elárvult föld szegény fia!
Szóljon most érted a vérző ima.
Ahol te élsz, az anyák is sírnak,
Bukott istenek új sorsot írnak.
Érdek és pénz kéz a kézben jár,
S a kárhozott lélek megváltásra vár.
Refr:
Itt sincs hazád, ott sincs hazád.
Száműzött lélek! Mondd, ki néz le rád?!
Lekódolt szívedben túl nagy a csend;
Szégyelld, hogy magyar vagy! Ez most a trend.
Itt sincs hazád, ott sincs hazád.
Száműzött lélek! Mondd, ki néz le rád?!
Elárvult föld szegény fia!
Szóljon most érted a vérző ima.


9


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*A színész fohásza*
(Szepesi Richárd-Danhauser Soma) 
Előre legyártott képeket nézek,
Nem akarom érezni azt, amit érzek.
Véleményem nem kérdi senki;
?Ez így van jól, ennek így kell lenni!?
Érzéketlen világban élek,
Kinevetnek, ha emberként élek.
Nincs egy hely, hova elszökhetnék,
Hatalmam sincs, hát mit tehetnék?!
Minden este kérem, hogy ne így legyen,
Gyűlölöm minden kis szerepem.
Refr:
Én Istenem, Istenem!
Miért hagytál el engem?
Mit vétettem ellened,
Hogy ide kellett születnem?
Nem várom a holnapot,
Nem hiszek a mában,
És nem bízom a rendező
Jóindulatában.
Egyedül vagyok a nagy világban
Statisztaként egy rossz színházban.
Olyan ez, mint egy rossz főpróba;
A szerepem játszom parancsszóra.
De a szerep külön él már tőlem,
Nem férek el a régi bőrben.
Álmodom egy jobb világot,
Nem bírom ezt a valóságot!
Minden este kérem, hogy ne így legyen;
Némán üvölt a fájdalom bennem.
Refr:
Én istenem Istenem, 
Miért hagytál el engem?
Mit vétettem ellened,
Hogy ide kellett születnem?
Nem várom a holnapot
Nem hiszek a mában,
És nem bízom a rendező jóindulatában.
Minden este kérem, hogy ne így legyen,
Gyűlölöm minden kis szerepem.
Refr:
Én Istenem Istenem!
Miért hagytál el engem?
Mit vétettem ellened, hogy ide kellett születnem?
Nem várom a holnapot,
Nem hiszek a mában,
És nem bízom a rendező
Jóindulatában.
Refr II.:
Én Istenem Istenem,
Miért hagytál el engem?
Mit vétettem ellened,
Hogy ide kellett születnem?
Nem várom a holnapot,
Nem hiszek a mában,
És oly nehezen bízom már
Egy emberibb világban.


10


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Bukott angyal*
(Szepesi Richárd)
Hatalmukat féltő
Önjelölt istenek,
Rettegtek a változástól
És megfeszítettek.
Hitből, félelemből
Keresztet ácsoltál,
S egy áruló kéz veled volt,
Mikor a kenyérért nyúltál.
Magamra maradtam
Az emlékek között,
Elkísért egy régi álom,
De ő is megszökött.
Nem kérhetem tőled,
Hogy adj feloldozást,
Bukott angyalként várom
A végső számadást.
Refr:
Közös volt a cél,
De vérködbe veszett,
A félelmek oltárkövére
Felvéstem neved.
Hittél bennem végig
De beáldoztalak;
Elveszett a becsületem,
De életben hagytak.

11


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*A messziről jött ember*
(Szepesi Richárd)

Messziről jöttem, fáradt vagyok,
Elhagytak rég az őrangyalok.
Fogadj be kérlek, szenvedj velem!
Sajnálj egy kicsit, és megfizetem.
Adj nekem mindent, mi kedves és szép!
Nem baj, ha a bánat a szívedbe tép.
Bizonyísd így a hűségedet,
Szeretni foglak ha ezt megteszed.
Tagadd meg őseid! Minek a múlt?
Feledd a csillagot! régen lehullt!
Temess el mindent, mi nem köt hozzám!
Add el a lelked, s nézz végre rám!
Refr:
Égesd a könyvet, hisz léted a tét!
Hagyd most a vén bölcsek szent énekét!
Élvezd, hogy szép csendben kifosztalak;
Ráérsz majd sírni ha elhagytalak.
Szívedben ádáz gyűlölet ég;
Hiába szólnál: most már elég!
Térdre borulva sajnálkozom,
S elkezdem újra a régi dalom:
Messziről jöttem, és fáradt vagyok,
Elhagytak régen az őrangyalok.
Fogadj be kérlek és szenvedj velem!
Sajnálj egy kicsit és megfizetem!
Égesd a könyvet hisz léted a tét!
Hagyd most a vén bölcsek szent énekét!
Élvezd, hogy szép csendben kifosztalak,
Ráérsz majd sírni, ha elhagytalak.
Választhatnád, hogy nélkülem élsz,
Mégis minden jót tőlem remélsz.
Bocsáss meg végre! Hisz azt szeretnéd,
Hogy elvegyem újra, mi csak a tiéd.


12


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Nézz szét!?*
(Szepesi Richárd)
Nézz szét a nagyvilágban! Mit látsz?
Tüzek égnek, hatalmas tüzek,
Mik nem mások, mint maguk az emberek.
Fáradt angyalszívek gyúlnak lángra,
Az indulat perzsel bennük;
A csalódottság kígyómérge
Felemészti lelkük.
Refr:
Az Úr filmje lassan készül,
Elpusztul majd csak végül,
Mindaz, ki a sorok mögé lát;
A csordaszellem hangja
Üvölti: ?Halleluja!?
De széttépi, ha gyengébbet talál.
Nézz hát a tükörbe! Mondd, mit látsz?
Homlokodon ott ég már a jel:
A sorsodat mások döntik el.
Mert szólt az Úr, s rád szállt minden átka:
?Kezemben tartom egész életed!
A szerencsecsillag soha többé
Ne ragyogjon neked!?
Refr:
Az Úr filmje lassan készül,
Elpusztul majd csak végül
Mindaz, ki a sorok mögé lát;
Szól már a hálaének
A birkacsorda istenének,
Mert mindig lesz, ki mond egy új imát.
Az Úr filmje lassan készül,
Hősök és arcok nélkül;
A szerepeket már rég kiosztották.
A maszkok mind lehullnak,
De a jelszavak újra zúgnak,
Így épül egy szép és új világ.


13


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*A hontalan éneke*
(Szepesi Richárd)
Kosárral a karomon,
Keresztül megyek a városon.
Pólyában a gyermekem,
Kosaramba fektetem.
Mögöttem a szörnyű múlt,
Odaát hagytam a háborút.
Ezernyi seb a lelkemen;
Hol hajtom le éjjel a fejem?
Refr: 
Mert Hazám felől jöttem nyáron,
Átkeltem a Zöld Határon.
Kérlek, segíts Istenem,
Hogy legyen erőm újra kezdenem
Az egész életem.
Túl sok szörnyűséget láttam,
A földi poklokat bejártam.
Elmegyek, vagy meghalok?
Választottam: Itt vagyok.
Mögöttem a szörnyű múlt,
Odaát hagytam a háborút.
Ezernyi seb a lelkemen,
Hol hajtom le éjjel a fejem?
Refr. 2x


14


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 26)

rnhtw


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

*Angyali üzenet*
(Szepesi Richárd)
Vaknak születtem, hogy ne lássak semmit,
Amit látnom kéne.
Sötétben éltem, és hiába mondták nekem,
Hogy nézzek a fénybe.
Refr:
De eljött végre az a téli hajnal,
Isten ajándékaként leszállt hozzám egy angyal.
?Ne kerüld el a sorsod!? ?így szólt-,
?Hívlak, jöjj velem!
Én vigyázok majd rád, most már
Nem bánthat senki sem.
Füledbe forró ólmot öntöttél,
Hogy ne halld, mit hallanod kéne.
Elfelejtett szavak kísértik álmodat,
Hívnak, hogy ébredj fel végre!
Refr.
Lebénult testében csendesen élt,
Hogy ne kelljen lépni az útra;
Most felrepül helyette szelleme szárnyán
És vissza se néz már a múltra.
Refr. 2x


15


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

www.ricsosz.mlap.hu

16


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

Csillagként érkeztél zene: Kiss Anikó-Szepesi Richárd
szöveg: Tóth Enikő
Hozzánk csillagként
Érkeztél e Földre,
Szemed tüzében
Ég majd mindörökre.
Mit tőlünk kaptál,
Az maga az Élet,
S lelked az útra
Végképp már megérett.
Megszülettél hát
És már nagyon vártunk;
Teljesült benned
Réges-régi álmunk.
Hogy mindent, mi szép
Megélhess e Földön,
S szereteted lángja
Száz darabra törjön.
Refr:
Gyújts hát fényt,
S légy hírnöke az Égnek!
Nehéz lesz az út,
De szóljon tiszta ének
Források vizéből
Melyet te fakasztasz;
És boldog ember
Mindig így maradhatsz.

Most még lelked tiszta,
Világító fénye
Hófehér betűket
Rajzol fel az Égre.
Gyermek szívvel élsz,
és álmodsz szüntelen;
Kívánjuk, hogy szép,
És boldog jövőd legyen!
Még nem szólsz, de érzed,
Mennyien szeretnek;
Kis világodban
Tündért is keresnek.
Talán ha felnősz,
Egyszer majd megérted,
Miért is szólt
Neked ez az ének.
r:
Gyújts hát fényt,
S légy hírnöke az Égnek!
Nehéz lesz az út,
De szóljon tiszta ének
Források vizéből
Melyet te fakasztasz;
És boldog ember
Mindig így maradhatsz.


17


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

www.csit.hu
18


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

www.avatarzenekar.com 

19


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

www.nemeslevente.hu

20


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## pcsaba (2010 Június 26)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 tényleg


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

vagy nem jól számoltam?


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## vriesea (2010 Június 26)

de annyinak kéne lennie...


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

\\m/


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

Thank's


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

Nos, hát az AAABB betűből összesen 5!/(3!*2!) különböző szót lehet kirakni. Ismétléses permutáció


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:d


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

2+3-5+2=3-1=2, 2+1=3


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

2^2=4


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt25=5


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

6*6/6=6


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

kiss


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

kjk


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt49=7


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

:d


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt64=8


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:88:


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt81=9


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

jhkz


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

20.. szerintem elég kreatív voltam :/


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt100=10 kerek bizony


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:444::444:


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt121=11, remélem még emléxem rájuk


----------



## Pater (2010 Június 26)

Na még egy.


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt144=12


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt169=13 eddig oké, de tovább?


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:..::..::777::ugras:


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:twisted:


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt196=14


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt225=15


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:55:


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

324


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt256=16, hehe kettőhatványok


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:34:


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

bazzeg, itt valaki tud számolni


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

végtelentől visszafelé viccesebb lenne


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt289=17


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:..:


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)

:!:


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt324=18, és fejben nyomatom 15ig még ment simán


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

nem tudja valaki Chuck Norris mobilját vagy email címét?


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

sqrt361=19


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

én meg azt hittem papíron vonsz gyököt =D


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

és ez nem nehéz sqrt400=20
Na majd jövőre, ha tanuljuk a deriválást meg integrálást


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

azon gondolkozok, hogy hagyjak-e esetleg holnapra is a 20 hozzászólásomból párat


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

és asszem ezzel meg is volnánk, köszönöm a figyelmet.... márha figyelt valaki


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

@bazzeg: taps!


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

erf


----------



## Patka13 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

egy számért ennyit szenvedni...


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

de remélem megéri


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

na még egy üzenet, és a fele meg is lenne


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 26)

remélem holnap értelmesebbeket tudok majd írni


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

ljh


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

jtzft


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

fggfhj


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

idfd


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## madouc (2010 Június 26)

end


----------



## bazzeg (2010 Június 26)

még egyet bónusznak


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 26)

miért nem tudok...


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 26)

brr...


----------



## Anika1978 (2010 Június 26)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.




Igen, ezzel teljesen így vagyok én is


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

szeretem a kakaót


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

szeretem a csokit


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

szeretem a telefonom


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

hazaakarok menni


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

Legyen ez az első


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

érthető, nem?!


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

Ez meg a második


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

hét


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

nyolc


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

harmadik


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

negyedik


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

7,


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## bijanka00 (2010 Június 26)

20!!!:d


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

yeeeees


----------



## zanit (2010 Június 26)

............


----------



## Angel1 (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## vighditta (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


előbb néztem a dumcsit szomorú híreket írtak beteg gyerekekről nagyon rossz érzés de nagyon jó honlap köszönöm


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

egy zene szám címét szeretném meg tudni régen komjáti györgy így konferálta be misi és a fa papucs kinek a száma ha valaki tudja köszönöm


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

bijanka00 írta:


> 17


:smile: több számot irj hát ha szerencsét hoz a lotton köszi


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

szia pancsika


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

bijanka00 írta:


> 11


már két szám van:razz:


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

jo lenne öt lotto szám


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

KaraMbol-ia írta:


> kiss Most idekell irni én nem tudtam még mostanulom bucsi


én is uj vagyok és 57 éves kiss


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

talán mi is tanulunk valamit


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

nagyon szeretnék ha a fiatalok segítenek


----------



## zsuzsamama (2010 Június 26)

pancsi gyere a 6500 oldalhoz


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok!Most vagyok itt először de nagyon tetszik az oldal.
Sok sikert!


----------



## Manci7 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Manci7 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Manci7 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Manci7 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*1*

1


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*2*

2


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*3*

3


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*4*

4


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*5*

5


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*8*

8


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

*10*

10


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

17 ujra


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

21


----------



## zorkov (2010 Június 26)

22


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

ennek sok értelme van


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

biztos ez a beavatás része


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

én sem értem


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

és mnég 2 nap


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

már nem sok van


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

neee, még ez is?!


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

sokára lesz 20


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

még 14


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

most jön a 7.


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

hát ilyet?


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

két nap hosszú idő


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

nem is értem


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

13, nekem szerencsés


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

a fele megvan


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

fele meg van


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

11 a mesterszám


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

12 az egyik kedvencem


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

13 meg a másik


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

15 = 3/4


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

322


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

16 már csak 4


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

^?:˙´˙+É&@


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

nyertem


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

2>3=?


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

ügyes vagy


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

>>>>3


----------



## Putty70 (2010 Június 26)

éééssss kéééész  :444:


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

>>>>>2


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

>>>>>>>>>>1


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

jó, h van ilyen része is az oldalnak, nagyban megkönnyíti a hozzá szólások összegyűjtését! köszi


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

Ez rosszabb mint a sorbanállás ;o)


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## Mr. Brain (2010 Június 26)

Viszlááááát!  pá pá


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

89


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## reka0220 (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

az a ciki hogy áprilisban regisztráltam, megvan a 20 hsz-em is és nem tudok se le se fel tölteni


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

Mikor leszek már állandó tag?


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

sok értelme van ennek a regisztrációnak


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

inkább olvasnék már helyette


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

a 20hsz-em már megvan, 2 nap rég eltelt a reg. óta, áprilisban regeltem


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

tölteni mégsem tudok


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

szuper a rendszer


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

ha a szerver ilyen lassú....


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

lassan be kéne újítani egy másikat


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

mert ez így elég tré


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

neked sem fog menni


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

yess, átírta


----------



## manny (2010 Június 26)

20 hsz után csupán 10-15 perc és megy a letöltés


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok, új vagyok még itt... kell a 20 hozzászólás majd  De addig is, tudnátok ajánlani itt megtalálható vonzás törvényéről, neurolongvisztikus programozásról,tőzsdézésről,önfejlesztésről szóló magyar könyveket ajánlani? Köszi


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

na jólvan addig írogatok még.... 
Senkinek sem kedvez a szél, aki nem tudja, hogy melyik kikötőbe tart (Seneca)


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Ha gyenge vagy, a feleúton kidőlsz, de soha ne add fel az út elején
Konfúciusz


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Ha nem fogsz hozzá, hozzá fog majd más


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Nincs öregebb annál, mint akiben kihunyt a lelkesedés lángja."
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

“A sikerben a hozzáállás a döntő! A siker útja kudarcokkal van kikövezve!”


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"A mosoly a legerőteljesebb az arc összes gesztusai közül.
(Allan Pease)"


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"A helyes hozzáállás igazi kulcsa nem a kudarc elkerülése, hanem
megemésztése."


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

“A siker nem szerencse, hanem szorgalom kérdése.”


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Az orvos orvosolgat, de a természet az, amely meggyógyít."


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

*Szivárvány*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 Köszönöm a jótanácsot


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Az előítélet sokszor ártalmasabb, mint a tudatlanság."
(Kinai közmondás)


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Nagy élvezet csinálni az életben azt, amire mások szerint nem vagyunk képesek


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

*Szivárvány*

Köszi a tippet


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

123


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Építs az erősségeidre, és kovácsolj előnyt a gyengeségeidből!"


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

12233


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

11356


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

254776889


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Újra itt vagyok,gyűjtögetek.


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Sose gondoljuk azt, hogy célba értünk, csak azt, hogy még rengeteget kell
tanulnunk."


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

947675476


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

így könnyebb köcce


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

igyekszem türelmes lenni.


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Minden elméleti tudás annyit ér, amennyit a gyakorlatban alkalmaznak belőle!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

65756546746365


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

" A leghosszabb út megtétele is egy lépéssel kezdődik”


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

gyerünk,gyerünk!!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

85792ü5687


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Inkább számítok 100 ember erőfeszítésének 1%-ára, mint a saját erőfeszítéseim 100%-ára."


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

7867654937685493


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

A b c


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

Egy biztos! Ha nem kezded el, nem fogod befejezni."


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

*köszönet*

már megijedtem, hogy nem tudok az általam készített zenékből felrakni.
De most már megnyugodtam és küldöm a hozzászólásokat.
:..:


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

76859436785493685


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

“Nincsenek kudarcok, csak megkésett sikerek!”


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

A kitartás meghozza gyümölcsét.


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

20 köszönöm a tippet! SZIASZTOK!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

943769376579438


----------



## j55 (2010 Június 26)

"Egy gödör ásását leszámítva kevés dolog van, amit rögtön legfelül lehet
kezdeni."


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

34865924857649576


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Nálunk hideg van és esik az eső EGER-ben


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Még egy icipici kitartás!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

fdjthgdjhfjh


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

*Szivárvány*

Köszi a tippet


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

7689298769776


----------



## skoci (2010 Június 26)

Sikerült, sikerült.


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

remélem, hogy holnap szép időnk lesz itthon.


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

5530


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

gfdhgsdjkfglhjfhgkdhg


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

6515


----------



## xerxon (2010 Június 26)

nem jó még mindig nem tok letölteni:S talán ez után majd


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

asdfg


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

6516


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

asdfdfghjlékléá


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Bocsi mindenkinek, de gyorsan megkell csinálnom a 15 üzit!!!!!!!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

93394759376


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

qwerqwerqwer


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

fhgjakhgkjhg


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

asdfasdfa


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

sedfghjkléfghjklé


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

íyxcíyxcíyxc


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

Asdfsdfsdf


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Alig várom, hogy már letudjak tölteni.


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

fghjfghjfghj


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

asd


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

éjéáláéláéláél


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

fghjfghjfhj


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

asfdjkjléjsadkljflkjslkdjfdlk


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

123456789


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

bnm,bnm,bnm,,


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

01470258


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

élkjzé


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

asdasdasdasdasdasdads


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

124456


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

159357147369


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

1111111
2222222
3333333


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

4567891230


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Na még nyolc


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

affk


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Közeledi a lehetőségek tára


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

ffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Kitartás!!!!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

tom h megvan deh a barátom qva jót szórakozik


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

ggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Soha ilyen közel még nem voltam


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

És akkor most..........................20


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

mitkell kitartani?:O


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Oké


----------



## egrigabi (2010 Június 26)

Ez már csak egy biztosíték!!!!!


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

mihezis:O xD


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

11111111111111111111111


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

csak lene csapja semmi!!


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

úúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## Groupdancer (2010 Június 26)

Petru matekból 5ös hajráááá


----------



## pjani68 (2010 Június 26)

Na még 1


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

minek irkáljak? =D Számolni egyszerűbb =D


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

vagy netán problémád van vele?


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

Vlki nem tud adni pa 50 es ritmusokat?


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

nagyon meg vagyok szorulva


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

nagtyon sokat kerestem


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

remelem vlki tud segiteni


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

Muszalj 20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

sajnos muszáj =(


----------



## E_Petru (2010 Június 26)

de miért pont 20?


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

nekem surgosen kene


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

regota probalok regisztralni


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 26)

csoda h sikerult


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

oké


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

ok


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

*Szép kiskutyáim születtek, ha érdekel valakit*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

és 20!!


----------



## kargo (2010 Június 26)

na meg 1 ráadás


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Gyalázatos ez az idei nyári időjárás....ez nem is nyár


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Azt hiszem nekem még 18 !!


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

....és ha így haladok tovább,akkor most már 17....


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

16 meg a 48 óra.....


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

15 nap.....az kb. fél hónap


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

14, no ennyi kiskutyám van jelenleg összesen))))


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

13.....csak ne pénteken !!!!


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

12-12 ....a nevemnapja ))


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

11...konkrétan erről semmi sem jut eszembe


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

10 - most kezdődik a visszaszámlálás


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

7

Rajtam kívül senkinek sincs témája ?....legalább beszélgetnénk.


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

Sziasztok mindenkinek


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Szia Lajos69


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

Csá csajszik és skacok


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Azt hiszem végeztem a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Ráadásul milyen jót elbeszélgettem magammal....


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

Szia gaboca ,mizujs,?


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Hozzászólok a biztonság kedvéért még egyet.....és most várom a 48 órát, hogy leteljen !!!


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

Nem tudom miz'ujs..... talán az, hogy kiszenvedtem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

itt esik az eső egész nap


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

hideg van rossz az idő is


----------



## gaboca1222 (2010 Június 26)

További szép hétvégéd neked, jól elbeszélgettünk nem mondom )))))


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

holnap menni kell dolgoznom


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

5 kor már kelnem kell 6ra megyek


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

egész héten dolgozom 7-17ig


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

van 4 lányom


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

a lányaim 4-8-11-12 évesek


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

sziasztok


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

a tv-t nézik


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

van egy lányom


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

kettő beteg köhögnek


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

a lányom 4,5 éves


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

itt is esik az esö


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

szia Géza SZÉP ESTÉT


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

szerencsére nem vagyunk betegek


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

szia Lajos


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

hogy vagy


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

szép estét nektek is


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

Az idő miatt egyszer hideg mászor meleg


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

magamnak dolgozom


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

ja eleg semmi idök járja


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

meg zenész is vagyok


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

jól vagyunk amugy egy kis megfázáson kivül


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

billentyűs hangszereken


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

elég lassan töltödik az oldal


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

holnap én is inkább itthon lennék de mennem kell dolgoznom


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

jobbulást


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

az jó ha szereted csinálni zenélni


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

vasárnap?


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

az életem


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

na még 2


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

köszi majd jobban vigyázunk az esőre időre


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

szép estét továbbra is


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

ez a 20 hozászólás majd csak letelik


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

szia Lajos


----------



## a fonok (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## Nagy Géza István (2010 Június 26)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

a mezőgazdaságban nincs ünnep


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

sziasztok hali csá szép estét


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

mizujs mindenki hello


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

az eső csak esik


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

esik esik esik az eső


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

remélem reggel már nem esik


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## lajos69 (2010 Június 26)

további szép estét mindenkinek én léptem csá csumi csá


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

6


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

3


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

4


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

5


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

kettő


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

három


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

négy


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

öt


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

hat


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

hét


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

nyolc


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

10


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

17


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

13


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

14


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

15


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## quandorra (2010 Június 26)

21


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

még mindig csak 17


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

qandorra neked már meg van gratula


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

finis 19


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

az az hogy 20


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Én Svédországban élek, és itt nem jutok hozzá ilyen jellegű könyvekhez.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Végre megtaláltam itt.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget a gyors hozzászóláshoz.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Ki is próbálom


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

már megvan a 4


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

inkább az 5


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

számoljunk!


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

8.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

9.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

10.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

11.


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

már 27 nél tartok de nem tudol egy hét után sem letöltenhii
de azért puszika


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

12.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

13.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

14.
Ne keseríts el!


----------



## csehetelka (2010 Június 26)

keresem Horváth Károly Angol nyelvkönyvét
Ha valaki tud segítsen
előre is köszike


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

15.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

16.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

17.


----------



## sejkess (2010 Június 26)

Exceptio probat regulam.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

megnézem, hátha megvan


----------



## sejkess (2010 Június 26)

I


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

19.


----------



## sejkess (2010 Június 26)

Iii


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

20.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 26)

Ez most mire jó és kinek hiányzik?


----------



## sejkess (2010 Június 26)

Iv


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 26)

Na mindegy legyünk túl rajta.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Hiába van meg a 20 hozzászólás, és a 3 hónapos tagság, sajnos nem megy a letöltés.


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

Szerintetek most mi a teendő?


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 26)

jó


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

ennek igazán örülök


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 26)

dfg


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

király


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

hát ez jó..


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

kicsit lassú az oldal de nagyon jó


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

márcsak 18 hozzászólás kell...illetve már csak 17 ha ezt elküldöm.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

Ennek a lehetőségnek nagyon


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 1*

"Fordítsd az arcod a Nap felé és az árnyékod a hátad mögé kerül."


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

jó smyle-ik vannak itt.kiss:``:


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"Feledd a múltat ha látod a fényt.."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*Jó tanács 2*

"... a holnap mindig tiszta, nem szennyezi hiba!"


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

örülök


----------



## rezsobea (2010 Június 26)

megy a letöltés, csak egy kicsit várni kell vele.
Közben megnéztem az angol könyvet, de sajnos nekem sincs meg.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"..látod a Föld forog, s vele együtt Mi is,hogyha kell."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 3*

"Soha nem a körülmények szabják meg kedélyállapotunkat, hanem hozzáállásunk a körülményekhez."


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

..


----------



## marcsi1958 (2010 Június 26)

*20 üzenet*

Sok érdekes dolgot hallottam eről az oldalról,s a munkámhoz is szertnék érdekességeket,újdonságokat találni.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

De jó, sok idézetet láttam most itt.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"néha vágyom,messze mindentöl távol.."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 4*

"Tiszta szívvel élj a mának... holnap is! Az apró szépségek megtalálása a körülöttünk lévő világban rejtőzik. Minden nap új csodát kínál!"


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

Endi


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

neki


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

minden ember álmodozik...ez hozzánk tartozik.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

*remélem valóra válik az álmom. : )*


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 5*

"Hunyd be a szemed, hogy "láss"! A benned rejlő mélységek és magasságok megismerése új dimenziókat tár fel."


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

keep smiling


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

mert


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"Minden dolognak a vége, valami újnak a kezdete, és “néha azért zuhanunk a szakadékba, hogy megtanuljunk kimászni belőle”


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"Nincs pokol alattunk,fölöttünk csak az ég,képzeld el az összes embert,ahogy csak a mának él. "


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"ha magadba nézel és azt látod,hogy a szíved tiszta, akkor jó az út amin jársz és többé ne is fordulj vissza "


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

így


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

még 3 hozzászólás és meglesz a 20.


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

márcsak 2.


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

,


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

ééés ez a 20ik.  dejóóó


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

hamar


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

össze


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

"Könnyű széllel szállni az égen,naponta erről álmodom.."


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

fog


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

jönni


----------



## krincike91 (2010 Június 26)

na pápá


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

a


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

2


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

0


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

üzenet


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

és


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

tudok


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

sok


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

jó


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

könyvet


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

letölteni


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

!


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

imádom


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

ezt


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

az


----------



## melcsike76 (2010 Június 26)

oldalt


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 6*

"Ahogy lesz úgy lesz: A jövő mindig bizonytalan ellentétben a múlttal, amiről az sem tudjuk, mikor ért véget, és uszította ránk a tökéletesen átláthatatlan instabil jelent."


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

muszaj hozzaszolnom


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)




----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

vmi ertelmeset


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

de nagyon nehez


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

1


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

haldoklik a netem 1 perc 1 hozzaszolas


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

hey tamas
essunk neki vmi kommunikalasnak


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

mar csak 15 uzenet es 48 ora


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

illetve 14


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

megint elszamoltam csak 13


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

dsa


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

az


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

nemvarok tovabb a valaszra:


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

lép


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

nem is lesz


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 26)

namajd hnap jovok meg 9cel


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

válasz


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 7*

"Férfi és nő. Hogyan is érthetnék meg egymást, hisz mindketten mást akarnak, a nő a férfit, a férfi a nőt." (Karinthy Frigyes)
Csak megjegyezve, ez az egyik kedvenc idézetem.


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

7


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

8


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

9


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

és egyetértesz Karinthyvel?


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

*jó tanács 7*

"Ha társ nélkül, magában áll, az erős sem tehet sokat. Ha lángját szél nem éleszti, lobogó tűz is lelohad."


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

ezek a vegyes hangrendű szavak összezavarnak


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

_Éleszti a szél a tüzet, mikor egész erdők égnek, _
_De kioltja a kis mécsest. Ki barátja a gyöngének?_


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

11


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

12


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

16


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

nincs válasz?


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

18


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

19


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

20


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

akkor kilépek


----------



## tamasvrana (2010 Június 26)

22


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

Igen. Egyetértek Karinthyval.


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Ne bántsd a rózsát, ne tépd le szirmát, kecses virága hagy élje világát!
Bár tüskéje szúr, bokorját az ágak, mint indák szövik át, mégis királyi virág!"
Tetszett az idézet! Köszi! Én csak a kedvenceimet szeretném megosztani mindenkivel akit érdekel.


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

" Az ember békés természetére vall, hogy csak rövid ideig tud haragudni magára."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Aki kell, az kell!
Nem azért kell, hogy milyen, hanem annak ellenére, hogy bármilyen!"


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"A tévedés annál veszedelmesebb, minél több igazságot tartalmaz."


----------



## angyalmarcsi (2010 Június 26)

okkiss


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Hiába nézem ellenséges szemmel, a szerelem nem gyógyítható, egy torz mosollyal búcsút int az ember, pedig érzi, sírni volna jó."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Nagy jelentősége van annak a figyelemreméltó ténynek is, hogy az emberek a jelent mintegy naívan élik át, anélkül, hogy tartalmát méltányolni tudnák; el kell távolodniuk tőle, más szóval a jelennek múlttá kell változnia számunkra, hogy a jövő megítélése szempontjából támaszpontként használhassuk fel."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

" A szeretet kérés nélkül ad, makacskodás nélkül elfogad, késlekedés nélkül megbocsát, és csak a saját elégtelensége miatt szenved."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Könnyebb a szeretetet és a bizalmat eljátszani, mint megszerezni, visszaszerezni a legnehezebb."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Mindig bölcs dolog előrenézni, de nehéz messzebbre tekinteni, mint ameddig ellátunk."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Szeretni és szeretve lenni olyan, mintha kétfelől sütne ránk a Nap."


----------



## Szabrinka81 (2010 Június 26)

"Mindenkivel előfordulhat, hogy helytelenül dönt. De a helytelen döntések, sokszor csak elhibázott helyes döntések."


----------



## zuzu201 (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

d


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

f


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

g


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

qwe


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

hmm


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)




----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)




----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

:s


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

:d


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)




----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

-.-


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

^^"


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

woot


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

ohh


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

oO


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

@->-


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

@[email protected]


----------



## pitesy (2010 Június 27)

end


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

huszszor elkuldom remelm eleg lesz


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

hhuhuhu


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

hgfdss


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

kjkjkjkjkjk


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

jajjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

ggtgt


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

ghghgh


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

gygyg


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

bbgbg


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

cdcd


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

hol jar az eszem?


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

csak a csengot figyelem


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

nem vagyok en apaca, nem elhetek bezarva


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

engedj ki hat a sotetbol


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

a 67-es ut mellett


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

arokparton ulve


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

esik az eso es mennydorog, csillagok, csillagok, mondjattok el nekem


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

merre jar, hol lehet most a kedvesem


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

veszelyes ut amint jarsz, veszelyes ut amin jarok, egyszer te is hazatalalsz, egyszer en is hazatalalok


----------



## Kulyo (2010 Június 27)

nagyesok jonnek es elindulunk, elmegyunk innen messze


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

sültkolbász


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Harry Potter


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Star Trek Csillagösvény


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Voyager


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Enterprise


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Deep Space 9


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

The Original Series


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

The Next Generation


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Stargate Universe


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Top Gear


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Nicole Ray


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## mkJózsi (2010 Június 27)

*mire jó ez?*

mire jó ez?


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Üdv!A Cápa (Jaws) c. könyvet szeretném elolvasni e-book vagy mobile book formátumban, ha valakinek megvan kérem töltse fel....köszönöm


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Phoenix Marie is kedvencem


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Dizzee Rascal & James Cordon - Shout For Englang...érdemes meghallgatni


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Lady Gaga - Alejandro na ez nem semmi


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

pókerezni jó....


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

Kylee Strutt és Capri Cavalli is kedvenc...


----------



## mkJózsi (2010 Június 27)

*mennyi?*

Pandora szelencéje


----------



## Sheriffkmb (2010 Június 27)

és utoljára Jayden James ...köszönöm hogy elviseltek...


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Szerintetek ki nyeri a VB-t?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Uruguay?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Ghána?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Hollandia?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Szlovákia?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Brazília?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Chile?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Argentína?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Mexikó?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Németország?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Anglia?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Paraguay?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Japán?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Spanyolország?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Portugália?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Kik játsszák majd a döntőt?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Brazília - Argentína?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Ki lesz az aranylabdás?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Ki lesz az aranycipős?


----------



## wyshes (2010 Június 27)

Köszönöm, hogy részt vettél rövid felmérésemben.
:..:


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

Nekem a keresztapám élt kint Kanadában, sok szépet mesélt róla, a magyar közösségekről. Szerettem az öreget, Isten nyugosztalja.


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

--


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

-


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

- -


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

---


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

-.-


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

.-.


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

--.


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

.--


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

..-


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

,.-


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

-.,


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

,,


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

.,.


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

-,-


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

:.:


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

.;


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

;;


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

::


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

__


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Lássuk ossze jon-e a 20


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok, szép dolog az őszinteség, nem? Én is azért regiztem, mert láttam egy pár kedvenc könyvet!


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

-_


----------



## bagoatt (2010 Június 27)

...


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Ezért gyúrok a 20 hsz-ra!


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Piroska megy az erdőben,rezeg a bokor,kiszól egy mély hang:
-Piroska,mi van a kosárkádban??
-Kenyerecske,borocska…
-És még mi van a kosárkádban?
-Kolbászocska is van…
-PAPÍÍÍÍR NINCS??!!!!!!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

A héten nyaralni voltam.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

A piros lámpánál fékez egy motor, majd eldől. Egy autós észreveszi és megszólal:
- Segíthetek, uram?
- Nem, köszönöm. Tudja, csak a feleségem hagyott el.
- Az még nem ok arra, hogy a piros lámpánál felboruljon.
- Dehogyisnem! Elvitte magával az oldalkocsit.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett.
- Gurult, de megállítottam – jelenti ki büszkén a nő.
- Tudom – válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

...


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Persze akkor, amikor rossz idő volt.


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

Milyen érdekes, ilyenkor semmi nem jut az eszembe....


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

célegyenes


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Ha márciusban foglalod le az utat, nem tudhatod, hogy júniusban esőkabátban jársz!


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Tömött buszon utazunk kétéves kislányommal. A gyerek nyűgös, így megígérem neki, hogy mesélek.
- Jóóó! – sikítozik, és felcsillan a szeme. – Azt mondd, amelyikben a kurta farkú malac kúr!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Nekem még csak 6


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

17 éve értem el a Krisztusi kort


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Viccc mesélő, van még 15 vicced?


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

már nézhetek 18 éven felüli filmeket is DD


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Hiába mondtam neki, hogy lehozom a csillagokat is az égről, ő ragaszkodott a naphoz is.


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Szóval rossz idő volt, ezért olvasással töltöttem az időt


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

19. kerületben (XIX) születtem


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Szibériai büntető- és munkatábor. Az egyik rab a másikhoz:
- Ide nem nagyon jönnek el a hírek. Azt sem tudom, hogy mi lett a Fisher – Szpaszkij sakkmérkőzés eredménye.
- Vesztettem


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Vittem könyvet, de kevésnek bizonyult


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

... és éltem a XX.században is  
(mi több, az előző évezredben is éltem már D)


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- A tengerész egy papagájjal érkezik a határra.
A vámos nézegeti a papírokat, közben hangosan gondolkodik.
- Élő papagáj ezer forint, kitömött papagáj vámmentes.
A papagáj felkiált.
- Emberek! Ne csináljanak őrültséget!


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

A rendőr borotválkozik, közben a papagáj folyamatosan mondja neki:
- Elvágod magad! Elvágod magad!
Megunja a rendőr a rikácsolást és bevágja a papagájt a WC-be. Csengetnek. Beengedi a barátnőjét a rendőr, és az beszalad a WC-re. Megszólal a papagáj:
- Nem megmondtam, hogy elvágod magad és még szőrös is maradtál!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Szerencsére a szállodában volt egy könyvtárnak nevezett könyvesszekrény.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Egy luxushajó fedélzetén bűvész szórakoztatta az utasokat. Némelyik mutatványánál egy papagáj is közreműködött, akinek a többi mutatvány alatt csendesen kellett csücsülnie a rúdján. Amikor a bűvész egyszer virágcsokrot varázsolt elő a levegőből, a papagáj megszólalt:
- Ez nem kunszt! A kabátujjában volt!
Ez persze nem tetszett a bűvésznek, de azért folytatta trükkjei bemutatását: eltűntette a segédjét egy köpönyeg alól.
- Ez sem kunszt! Csapóajtó, csapóajtó! – rikácsolta a szemtelen madár.
Így persze a közönségnek nemigen imponált a bűvész tudománya.
Azon az estén a kazán felrobbant, az utasok és a legénység a vízbe ugrott. A bűvész már napok óta egy darab deszkába kapaszkodva nyelte a sós tengervizet, amikor a deszka másik végén a madár ismét megszólalt:
- Oké, feladom! Hova a francba tüntetted el a hajót?


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Meglestem tehát a felhozatalt.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

A rendőr elsétál az állatkereskédes előtt, és a kirakatból kiszól egy papagáj:
- Hé rendőr!
- Na?
- Kurva anyád.
- Kuss legyen féreg. Hogy van pofád a rendőrrel így beszélni? – rivall rá.
Az eset egy hétig minden nap megtörténik, és egy idő után a rendőr elveszti a türelmét.
- Te papagáj! Ha holnap is így beszélsz velem az állatkereskedést bezárátom, téged pedig a kutyáknak doblak.
A papagáj megrémül, de azért is megszólítja a rendőrt másnap:
- Hé rendőr!
- Na?
- Tudod.


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Rábukkantam egy ismerős íróra.


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

A könyve 700 oldalra sikeredett


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Tutyori panaszkodik Kutyorinak:
- A papagájom egész éjszaka az ajtónyikorgást utánozta. Szerinted mit csináljak?
- Olajozd meg!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Nekem meg már csak két nap volt hátra


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- Asszonyom, meghoztam a papagáját.
- Ó, de kedves! De hát ez egy macska!
- Az. A papagáj benne van.


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Yrjön (2010 Június 27)

meg van 20 hozzászólásom, két napnál régebben vagyok itt, és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

A matróznak van egy részeges papagája. Este megy haza a matróz és látja, hogy a papagáj matt részeg. Így szól hozzá:
- Idefigyelj Gyurika! Ha még egyszer megiszod a rumomat, egyenként tépem ki a tollaidat.
A papagáj beleegyezőleg hallgat.
Másnap megy haza a matróz, és csodálkozva hallgatja a papagájt:
- Kell a tökömnek ez a sok színes toll!!!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Kikölcsönöztem


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

A könyvet nem tudtam letenni


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Egy ember egy trágár, pimasz papagájt kap ajándékba. Próbálja megnevelni, de a madár csak káromkodik, csipked, úgyhogy elfogy a türelme és berakja a mélyhűtőbe. A papagáj tovább mérgelődik, aztán hirtelen rövid csend lesz, majd könyörgés hallatszik a hűtőből. Megsajnálja a madarat és kiveszi. A papagáj illedelmesen leül és megszólal:
- Bocsáss meg kérlek, ígérem, mostantól jó leszek. Csak azt az egyet áruld el, a csirke mi rosszat tett?


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Szinte elvarázsolt


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- Te Rózsi, hova lett az a gyönyörű tarka amazóniai papagáj, amit ma reggel vettem?
- Jézusom, az papagáj volt? Azt hittem fácán, és megsütöttem!
- Te szerencsétlen! Tudod, hogy azért a papagájért én egy vagyont fizettem? Még beszélni is tudott!
- Az más. Akkor magára vessen! Miért nem szólt?!


----------



## farkaskoma71 (2010 Június 27)

Két nap alatt kiolvastam. A címe a Folyó istene. Köszönöm meg van a 20 hsz!


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Az öreg papagáj mellé fiatal madár került, aki hamarosan észrevette, hogy a kalitka egyik rácsa ki van törve. Egy alkalmas pillanatban aztán ki is használta felfedezését és átpréselte magát a rácson. Már éppen boldogan röppent volna a nyitott ablak felé, amikor az öreg madár szomorúan utána szólt:
- Fiam, nem tudod, mit csinálsz!
A fiatal madár csodálkozva nézett vissza, mire az öreg folytatta:
- Nagyon sokan próbálkoztak már előtted is, de még egyikük sem tért vissza.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- Mit szólsz a beszélő papagájomhoz?
- Ez beszélő? Reggel óta figyellek benneteket, de egy büdös szót sem szólt!
- Persze, mert most éppen haragban vagyunk.


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Az öreg hölgy papagájt szeretne venni, ezért elmegy a kisállat-kereskedésbe. Sokáig nézegeti a papagájokat, majd megkérdezi az egyiktől:
- Na, te cifratollpamacs, tudsz-e beszélni?
- És te vén madárijesztő, tudsz-e e repülni?


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



nfs


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- Egyszer olyan éhes voltam – meséli egy felfedező a barátjának -, hogy megettem a papagájomat.
- Milyen íze volt a papagájnak?
- Mint a pulykáé, a vadlibáé vagy a bíbicé. Az a papagáj bármit tudott utánozni.


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

eqfb


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

adg


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

aefh


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

eargb


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

agr


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

afd


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

Jancsi és Juliska sétálnak az erdőben. Jancsinak megint csak kefélhetnéke van. De Juliska nem akarja, mert ezt a dolgot megtiltotta neki az anyukája. Jancsi gondol egyet, és eképpen szól Juliskához:
- Te Julis, ott repül a holló! Mindjárt ideszáll és kivájja a szemed. Erre Juliska befogja a szemeit, és bedugja a fejét egy fa odvába. Jancsi kényelmesen nekilát hátulról. Mire Juliska:
- Vájkálj csak, vájkálj, holló! A szemem úgysem éred el!


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

afe


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

aeeehhh


----------



## wyxykeeh (2010 Június 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


dv


----------



## Jenoo (2010 Június 27)

- Adja fel ezt a levelet a postán, Jean!
- Ez a levél nagyon nehéz, uram. Több bélyeget kell ráragasztani.
- És ha több bélyeget ragasztunk rá, akkor könnyebb lesz?


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Akkor kezdem:


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

első hsz:
Kököjszi és Bobojsza az egyik gyerekkori kedvencem, és itt rátaláltam.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

úgyhogy a köteleső 20 hsz-re gyúrok.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Bár már más témában is ide jutottam


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

olyasmiket találtam meg itt, amiket máshol nem.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Csak meg kell "dolgozni" a letöltésért...


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

b


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

c


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

d


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

e


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

é


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

f


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

DUNASZENTGYÖRGY 
A hagyományokhoz híven, ez évben is megszervezték a település civil szervezetei a gyermeknapot, melyet nagy számban látogattak a helyben élő gyermek korosztályok. 2009. május 24-én, vasárnap, a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete is aktívan közreműködött a gyermeknapi tevékenységekben a Faluházban és a sportpályán.

Az egyesülethez tartozó tizenhét nagycsaládos szülő közreműködésével jobbnál jobb játékos foglalkozáson vehettek részt a gyerekek 9-től 12 óráig. Zsákban futás, aszfaltrajz verseny, légrakéta-céllövés, lufi borotválás, lufi hajtogatás és lufifújó verseny, kötélmászás, ingyen tombola, és további foglalkozások, ügyességi játékok várták a kicsiket és nagyobbakat.



A játékok, versenyek, kreatív foglalkozások után jutalmak, meglepetések örvendeztették meg a gyermekeket. Köszönjük a ,,Dunaszentgyörgyért " Egyesületnek, a kezdeményezés fő szervezőjének, hogy gyermekeink idén is sok-sok ajándékkal térhettek haza a gyermeknapról.



A rendezvény része a Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram Tanácsa megbízásából az ESZA Kht. által meghirdetett ,,Gyermek és ifjúsági szervezetek rendezvényeinek és közösségfejlesztő képzéseinek támogatására" benyújtott pályázat programjának.



Egyesületünket támogatja a Dunaszentgyörgyi Teleház, Ifjúsági Magazin, Royal Brinkers Hungary, Animus Kiadó, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, National Geographic Magazin, Júlia - a legszebb szerelmes regények, Zsiráf diákmagazin, UNILEVER, CzikkHalas, Színfogó kendő.

Megvalósult programjainkból: Link
A rendezvényeinken készült képek: Link 

0 komment , kategória: E S E M É N Y E I N K 
** Gyere velem a VIDÁMPARKBA !
2009-05-07 08:34:08, csütörtök

DUNASZENTGYÖRGY - A Budapesti Vidám Park támogatásával szervezte meg a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete partner civil/ifjúsági szervezeteivel kirándulásukat 2009. május 16-án, szombaton.

Sok gyermek számára ez volt az első találkozás az Vidámpark különleges játékaival. Különbusszal utaztak együtt gyermekek és a kísérő szülők. A nyáriasra fordult időjárás is kedvezett a kirándulásnak, de legfőképp a Városliget kellemes környezetében található Barlangvasút, Elvarázsolt kastély, Hullámvasút, Lézerdodzsem, Break Dance és a többi csodák jelentették a legnagyobb élményt mindannyiuk számára.

A késő délutáni program egy pláza látogatása lett volna, de ezt a gyerekek kérésére más alkalomra halasztottuk, hogy még tovább maradhassanak, még többet játszhassanak a Vidámparkban. A programok során ezután láthattuk a Hősök terét, a Vajdahunyad várát, majd a hazautazás következett. A játékokat díjmentesen vehettük igénybe, melyért ez úton is köszönetet mondunk Kőfalvi Tamás Vezérigazgató Úrnak és munkatársainak. A támogatás - rászoruló családjaink önzetlen segítése - ma már egyre nehezebben elérhető támogatási forma - mondta el Major Balázs, a sokgyermekes szervezet képviselője.

Az Egyesület támogatói: Budapesti Vidámpark, Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, NCA, Royal Brinkers Hungary, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, Harlequin Kiadó, Paksi Atomerőmű, Animus Kiadó.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Bármennyire is úgy tűnik, hogy a a letöltésért


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Mikulásműsor Dunaszentgyörgyön


2008. december 6-án, szombaton tartotta a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete partner civil/ifjúsági szervezetek együttműködésével a Mikulás ünnepséget. A délután fél ötre meghirdetett programra sok-sok gyermek érkezett szüleik és nagyszüleik kíséretében

Az Egyesület szervezésében már több alkalommal lépett Dunaszentgyörgyön színpadra a gyermekek számára oly kedves Frederico és Bonifác kettős. Frederico, aki énekével és gitárjátékával hamar belopta magát a gyermekek szívébe, igazán jó hangulatot teremtett néhány perc leforgása alatt, amely a későbbiekben csak fokozódott. Bonifác, az éneklő és cintányérozó bohóc pedig buzdította a közönséget a műsorban való aktív közreműködésre.

A zenés műsor végére messzi földről, megfáradtan érkezett a Télapó a szentgyörgyi gyermekek megajándékozása céljából három Krampusz kíséretében. A kedves őszszakállú, miután hellyel kínálták, az őt körülvevő gyermeksereg minden tagjának egy-egy versért vagy dalért cserébe édességeket nyújtott át.

Támogatók: Paksi Atomerőmű Zrt., Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, NCA, Ab-Ovo Könyvkiadó, Korona Film, EMB Zeneműkiadó, Édesvíz Kiadó, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, Napraforgó Könyvkiadó, Júlia - a legszebb szerelmes regények, Royal Brinkers Hungary

Köszönjük Róth Mónika, Nagy Erzsike, Dán Renáta és Pataki Gábor közreműködését.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

regisztráltam, és csak azért kommentelek


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

ez valóban így is van.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Várdaróciak Dunaszentgyörgyön

KRIJÁK Krisztina írása nyomán

A várdaróciak második alkalommal jártak Dunaszentgyörgyön a helyi Nagycsaládosok Egyesületének meghívására.
Dunaszentgyörgy (Magyarország) a Duna jobb partján Pakstól 10 km-re, Szekszárdtól 25 km távolságra fekszik. A hét végén szüreti mulatságtól volt hangos a község, ide utaztak a várdaróciak is - mintegy ötvenen voltak a buszban-, élükön a polgármesterrel, Micheli Zsolttal.
- Egy évvel ezelőtt, ugyancsak az őszi találkozóra látogattunk el először Dunaszentgyörgyre - mondja Micheli Zsolt, Várdaróc polgármestere -, azóta tart a kapcsolatunk a település egyik legnagyobb szervezetével, a dunaszentgyörgyi Nagycsaládosok Egyesületével. Ők kerestek meg bennünket, és azóta már mi is vendégül láthattuk őket.

Ifjúsági találkozó horvátországi fellépőkkel



A várdaróciak ebédidőben érkeztek a településre, ahol igazán meleg fogadtatásban volt részük. Majd sor került a megnyitóra, ahol Major Balázs, az Egyesület elnöke és Micheli Zsolt is köszöntötte az egybegyűlteket. A faluház előtti folklórműsorban a Várdaróc Kultúregyesület ifjúsági népi táncegyüttese és a latin-amerikai táncokat tanuló gyerekek csoportja is föllépett, ifj. Gyetvai Károly pedig népdalokat énekelt. A műsor után kezdetét vette a zenés szüreti felvonulás bíróval, bírónéval, gazdával és gazdaasszonnyal, csikósokkal, lovas kocsikkal. A felvonulás után szüreti játék és csikósbemutató következett.
Nemcsak a szóban forgó egyesület és Várdaróc vezetése között alakult ki jó kapcsolat, hanem a dunaszentgyörgyi és a várdaróci lelkész, ifj. Csáti Szabó Lajos között is, így a vendégek egy templomlátogatáson is részt vehettek. A másnapi istentiszteletet a várdaróci lelkész tartotta. A dunaszentgyörgyi egyházközség segíteni fog abban, hogy újra szóljanak a harangok a várdaróci református templom tornyában.
- Örömmel vettünk részt idén is a dunaszentgyörgyi rendezvényen - tette még hozzá Micheli Zsolt -, szeretnénk ezt a találkozót rendszeresíteni, ezért most mi hívtuk meg őket, hogy vegyenek részt a jövő nyári nemzetközi táncszemlén.

Forrás: www.huncro.hr Link 

0 komment , kategória: E S E M É N Y E I N K 
* Ifjúsági találk. Szüreti nap
2008-10-14 17:59:41, kedd

IFJÚSÁGI TALÁLKOZÓ A SZŐLŐSZÜRET JEGYÉBEN



Dunaszentgyörgy, 2008. október 11. - Az Őszi ifjúsági találkozóra került sor az elmúlt hét végén, Dunaszentgyörgyön, a Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, a Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, valamint a Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács támogatásával, meghívott civil, ifjúsági szervezetek részvételével. A rendezvény keretében, a délután folyamán szüreti játékokra került sor dunaszentgyörgyi fiatalok főszereplésével és közreműködésével. A szüreti bál hagyományára épülő játékokon a bíróné és bíró, gazda, gazdáné, kisbíró, zászlóvivő, koronavivők szerepeit nagyobb gyerekek, fiatalok alakították.



A Faluháznál október 11-én reggel 8 órakor foci bajnokság kezdődött, majd 9 órától várták az érdeklődőket a kézműves és kirakodó vásárra.



Tízkor előadást tartott Gyöngyösi Olga középiskolai tanár, Hátrányos helyzetű fiatalok társadalmi beilleszkedése, képviselete címmel, tíz év feletti fiataloknak.



Tizenegy órától térzenét adott a Tolnai Fusz János Zeneiskola Ifjúsági Fúvós Együttese.
Déltől találkozhattak a résztvevők Novák-Kovács Ágnes írónővel, aki ,,Megszüljelek?...... Megöljelek?... Könyörgöm az életemért"... című könyvét dedikálta.



Délután egykor folklórműsor kezdődött, melynek bevezetőjeként Tóth Ferenc országgyűlési képviselő mondott köszöntőt. A műsorban Erős Richárd, a Paksi Vak Bottyán Gimnázium tanulója mondott verset, majd a horvátországi Várdaróc Kultúregyesület Gyermek és Ifjúsági Néptánc Együttese mutatkozott be. Ezután a dusnoki Remenica Kulturális Egyesület Biser Kórusa és Tánccsoportja adott műsort a Bácska Zenekar kíséretében.



13.30-kor utcatánc következett a helyi Vadrózsa Népi Együttes, a Bartina Zenekar, és a vendég tánccsoportok közreműködésével.



14 órakor indult a szüreti felvonulás gyalogosan, hintóval, szekerekkel, és lovasokkal a Várdomb, és a Petőfi utcákon át a bíróné kikérésére, a Csapó utca 40. szám alá, ahol a néptáncosok műsort adtak, a csikósok különleges kunsztokat mutattak be, a bíróék pedig vendégül látták a felvonulókat.



A felvonulás úti célja ezt követően a Csapó, - József A. - Kereszt, - Deák F. - Óvoda és Kazinczi utcák érintésével a Faluház volt, ahol néptáncműsor, a szőlőlopás játék, majd csikósbemutató volt soron.



Este táncmulatsággal zárták a programok sorát, a szüreti bálon a Pumerschein Zenekar húzta a talpalávalót.

A rendezvény ideje alatt könyv dedikálással, festmény bemutatóval és grátisz portré rajzolással várták az érdeklődőket a kézműves- és kirakodóvásáron.

További támogatók: Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, Dunaszentgyörgyi Polgárőrség, ,,Dunaszentgyörgyért" Egyesület, Dunaszentgyörgyi Teleház, Dunaszentgyörgyi Tűzoltó Egyesület, Dunaszentgyörgyi Sport Egyesület. Taricskó István vállalkozó, Fodor Nándorné Cukrászdája, Sztanóné Füredi Ágnes Zöldségboltja, BSG-bolt - Dunaszentgyörgy. Ab-Ovo Könyvkiadó, Beszélő Szem Kiadó, Korona Film, EDITIO MUSICA BUDAPEST Zeneműkiadó, Édesvíz Kiadó, CompAlmanach Kiadó, Magyar Almanach Kiadó. Pro Artis Alapfokú Művészetoktatási Intézmény - Paks. Csámpai Lovastanya, Paksi Pálma Lovastanya, Pákozdi Gábor és családja, Vida Istvánné és családja, Lukács József és családja, Tóth Tibor és családja, és sokan mások.

A nézőknek köszönjük érdeklődését, a résztvevőknek és együttműködőknek pedig a segítséget, adományokat és fáradozást!


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

De legalább én egy kicsivel jobban dolgozom meg érte,


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

mint aki csak számokat vagy betűket ír ide.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Egyébként itt Székesfehérváron most nagyon szép idő van,


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Táborozás Kunfehértón

DUNASZENTGYÖRGY Dunaszentgyörgyi Nagycsaládosok Gyermektábora
Kunfehértón üdültek a Nagycsaládosok

Szervező: Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete a partner civil, ifjúsági szervezetekkel

Negyedik gyermektáborát rendezte meg a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete. Ez évben a Kunfehértói Gyermek és Ifjúsági Táborba jutottak el a szentgyörgyi és más településről érkező gyerekek 2008. augusztus 17-től 20-ig.

Kirándulás Dusnokon. Vajas folyócska partján

A táborozás szakmai hátterét pedagógus-családgondozó, és pszichológus-tanár szakemberek biztosították. Negyven gyermek és fiatal vehetett részt a négynapos kiránduláson, hat felnőtt kíséretével.

Dusnok. Hubert László amatőr festő műterem galériája

Dusnok. Balla János keramikus, szobrász műterem galériája

Kirándulás Hajóson. Német Nemzetiségi Tájház

A Tábor tevékenységeinek során az Esztergomi Szent Jakab Alapítvány / Fényközpont NE TEDD! programjában készült bűnmegelőzési rövidfilmeket is feldolgozták. A filmeket /Retorzió, Gyilkos játék, Ne lopj! és Drogcsúszda/ valamit a módszertani anyagokat az Igazságügyi és Rendészeti Minisztérium Országos Bűnmegelőzési Bizottsága bocsátotta rendelkezésre.

"NE TEDD! program"

- Kunfehértó természetes erdősítettsége, mely különösen kedvezővé teszi az itteni klímát, a romlatlan természeti környezet, a csend, a jó levegő, valamint nem utolsósorban az itt élő emberek kedvessége és segítőkészsége tette igazán kellemessé ittlétünket. Az eltöltött idő alatt az ifjúsági szállások kényelmét, a napi háromszori kiadós étkezést és programok sokaságát élvezhették a résztvevők, - mondta el Major Balázs, az egyesület elnöke. - Hisszük, hogy sikerült maradandó élményeket szerezni a gyermekek számára.

Tóparton, strandolás

Kirándulások Dusnokon, Hajóson és Kiskunhalason, fúvóskoncert és sportprogramok, a mindennapi strandolás, vetélkedő és képzőművészeti kiállítások, "zsíroskenyér-party" és tini diszkó, valamint más érdekes elfoglaltságok várták a kicsiket és nagyobbakat.

Augusztus 20-i programok Kiskunhalason

Támogatók: Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, "Dunaszentgyörgyért" Egyesület, Cser Kiadó, Royal Brinkers Hungary, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, National Geographic Magazin, Júlia - a legszebb szerelmes regények, Otthon magazin, UNILEVER, CzikkHalas, Színfogó kendő.

Külön köszönet Kiss Attilának és dusnoki barátainknak a színvonalas programokért és a szívből jövő vendéglátásért. Nagyon köszönjük Schőn Ferenc úrnak, Hajós polgármesterének, hogy lehetőséget adott a Német Nemzetiségi Tájház megtekintésére. Reméljük, hogy az első találkozást hamarosan újabbak követik.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

süt a nap, és 23 fok van.


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Éppen itt volt már az ideje, ezután a az esős 1,5-2 hónap után,


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

legalább egy kicsit nyárias érzete legyen az embernek.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Várdarócon jártunk


DUNASZENTGYÖRGY Horvátországba, Várdarócra, testvérszervezeti találkozóra indultak a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületéhez tartozó fiatalok 2008. július 12-én, 47 fős csoporttal, partner civil, ifjúsági szervezetek részvételével.

A meghívás az elmúlt évben, Dunaszentgyörgyön rendezett Ifjúsági találkozó viszonzása volt, ahol többek között fellépett a Várdaróc Ifjúsági Néptánc Együttes is.

A vendéglátók, a Várdaróc Kultúregyesület Micheli Zsolt és Lovric Anita vezetésével igazi magyaros vendéglátásban részesítették a vendégeket. Délelőtt Eszék nevezetességeit tekintették meg. Ezek között sok szépségét mutatta meg a Péter és Pál templom.

Megcsodálták az Eszéki várat.
Körbejárták a Kopácsi rét természeti csodáit.
Megtekintették Várdaróc református templomát.
A programok során meglátogatták Bellyén a Savoyai kastélyt, és Tekesen Tito volt vadászházát.

Vacsora után kulturális műsor, majd táncest következett. A résztvevők kifejtették, hogy reményeik szerint ez a találkozó nem valaminek a vége, hanem egy hosszú, tartalmas barátság következő lépése volt a szervezetek között. A dunaszentgyörgyiek meghívták vendéglátóikat, töltsenek el ismét együtt, egy programokban szép napot Dunaszentgyörgyön, ez év őszén.

Támogatók: Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, Dunaszentgyörgyi Teleház, Ifjúsági Magazin, Royal Brinkers Hungary, CSER Kiadó, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, National Geographic Magazin, Júlia - a legszebb szerelmes regények, Otthon magazin, UNILEVER, CzikkHalas, Színfogó kendő.


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

Gyerkőcöket a szabadba,


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

bicikliket elő,


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

"Gyere velem az Állatkertbe! "
DUNASZENTGYÖRGY - Különbusszal a fővárosba kirándultak 2008. május 2-án, pénteken a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületéhez és a partner civil/ifjúsági szervezetekhez tartozó gyerekek és kísérőik. Nagy élményt jelentett az 51 fős csoport számára az egzotikus állatkölykök, komodói varánusz, vízilovak, az állatsímogató és az állatkert más ritkaságainak látogatása, valamint a Nagyszikláról látható panoráma megtekintése.

Többek számára ez volt az első találkozás az Állatkert különleges látnivalóival. A programok sorában ezután a Hősök tere, majd a Vajdahunyad vára következett. A késő délutánt is kellemesen töltötték el az egyik plázában, ahol kedvezményesen vásárolhatták meg a legszükségesebb dolgokat.

A rendezvény része a Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram Tanácsának megbízásából az ESZA Kht. által meghirdetett ,,Gyermek és ifjúsági szervezetek rendezvényeinek és közösségfejlesztő képzéseinek támogatására" benyújtott pályázat programjának.

Támogatók: Fővárosi Állat- és Növénykert, Nők Lapja, CSER Kiadó, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, Napraforgó Könyvkiadó, Royal Brinkers Hungary, Júlia - a legszebb szerelmes regények, Kismama magazin, UNILEVER.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

irány a friss levegő.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Ifjúsági NÉPFŐISKOLA

Fiatalok népfőiskolája, - Dunaszentgyörgy
Leírás: Ifjúsági népfőiskolai előadás, - Dunaszentgyörgy. 2008. február 25. hétfő, 17 óra. Faluház. Előadó: Gyöngyösi Olga, középiskolai tanár. Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete.

Támogatók: Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, NCA, Royal Brinkers Hungary, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, CSER Kiadó, Paksi Atomerőmű, Kids! magazin, UNILEVER, Júlia - A legszebb szerelmes regények, Jaffa Kiadó, és mások.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

Prof.: 
Pszt! Pszt! Táska!

Alfréd: 
Táska.

Prof.: 
Nos, mikor ütsz oda?

Alfréd: 
Háromra.

Prof.: 
És hol található a szív?

Alfréd: 
A hatodik és hetedik…

Prof.: 
…borda…

Alfréd: 
…borda…

Prof.: 
…közt…

Alfréd: 
…közt…

Prof.: 
Helyes. És most gyerünk!

Alfréd: Ah!

Prof.: Megharapták! Chagal tette. Igazam volt, azonnal át kellett volna döfnünk a szívét a karóval.

…

Chagal: 
Ajuju…!

Prof.: 
Egy – kettő – három! 

Chagal:
Ju!

Prof.: 
Három!

Chagal: Ju…!

Prof.: 
A szentségit, három!

Chagal: 
Hagyják abba, kérem! 
Kíméljék a szívem, 
Barbárság ez, ígérem, 
Hogy növényevő leszek mától.

Alfréd:
Mester állj!

Chagal:
Egy ártatlant feláldoz!

Alfréd: 
Talán éppen ő visz el hozzá.

Prof.:
Kihez visz ez el?

Alfréd:
Saját lányához.

Chagal:
Jó. Kövessenek, fel útra hááá…

Alfréd:
A célunkat így érjük el, 
De jó, hogy rátaláltunk.
Hisz általa fedezzük fel a kastélyt, 
S benne grófunk.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Gyerekeknek: KREATÍV

Kreatív foglalkozások, - Dunaszentgyörgy
Leírás: 2008. február 25. hétfő, 15.30: Kreatív foglalkozások gyerekeknek a Faluházban. Üvegmatrica készítés. Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete.

Támogatók: Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium, Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, NCA, Royal Brinkers Hungary, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, CSER Kiadó, Paksi Atomerőmű, Kids! magazin, UNILEVER, Júlia - A legszebb szerelmes regények, Jaffa Kiadó, és mások.


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## vanRobert (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

you


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Várdaróciak Dunaszentgyörgyön

50 fős várdaróci delegáció indult október 13-án a magyarországi Dunaszentgyörgyre.
A vendéglátó a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete volt.

A Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete egy 2700- as lélekszámú településen tevékenykedik. Sok közösségi programot szerveznek több civil szervezettel karöltve. Ezúttal Várdarócról vártak egy 50 fős csoportot az október 13-án megtartott Szüreti Nap elnevezésű rendezvényükre.
A faluból így egy busznyi ember kerekedett fel, hogy bemutatkozzon és megismerkedjen a dunaszentgyörgyiekkel.

Kultúrprogram, testvérszervezeti kapcsolat

A Szüreti Napra amatőr fellépőket is vártak, így a Várdaróc népi tánccsoport fiataljai bemutattak néhány táncot, Hlevnjak Dávid és Vass Edina latin-amerikai táncokat adtak elő, továbbá énekkel készült Gyetvai Károly, akit Bíró Roni hegedűn kísért.

A találkozó célja elsősorban a testvérszervezeti kapcsolat ápolása volt, valamint egymás megismerése, baráti kapcsolatok kialakítása. A meghívottak kifogástalan vendéglátásban részesültek. Az egész napos rendezvény alatt tapasztalatokat cseréltek, valamint a vendéglátók könyvadománnyal támogatták a várdaróci könyvtárat.

A találkozó tehát eredményesnek bizonyult, és már biztos, hogy ez a kapcsolat a jövőben még szorosabbá fog válni.

- MOLNÁR MÓNIKA

Forrás: http://www.huncro.hr/magyarsagunk.php#dunasz Link
Új Magyar Képes Újság: http://www.huncro.hr Link
Várdaróc honlapja: www.vardarac.com Link


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

SZÜRETI NAP
Dunaszentgyörgy

A nyolcadik Szüreti Napot szervezték meg a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületének tagjai az elmúlt szombaton, számos civil szervezet, intézmény és magánszemélyek együttműködésével és támogatásával.

A Szüreti Nap díszvendége a Horvátországból, Drávaszögből érkezett Várdaróc Kultúregyesület ötven fős küldöttsége volt. A várdaróciak ifjúsági néptánc csoportja a nap folyamán több helyszínen is bemutatta táncait.

A megnyitón köszöntőt mondott dr. Puskás Imre, a Tolna Megyei Közgyűlés elnöke, a rendezvény fővédnöke, valamint Micheli Zsolt, Várdaróc polgármestere. A rendezvényre idevárták több, szomszédos település küldöttségét, köztük a Nagycsaládosok Paksi Egyesülete, valamint az Uzdi-Sárszentlőrinci Nagycsaládosok és Kisebbség Érdekvédelmi Szervezetének csoportját is.

A nap eseményei Dunaszentgyörgyön, reggel 8 órától foci bajnoksággal kezdődtek. Kilenc órától kézműves és kirakodó vásárra várták az érdeklődőket. Tízkor ifjúsági előadás kezdődött az UNICEF nemzetközi szervezet áldozatos munkájával kapcsolatban a gyermekek jogairól, illetve azok védelméről, Gyöngyösi Olga vezetésével.
A nap folyamán a helyi Vöröskereszt csoportja szakmai bemutatót tartott Magyar István jóvoltából. A megnyitó után, 13 órától kultúrműsort láthattunk a Faluház előtt, melyen fellépett Máté Anna versmondó, a Vetővirág Hagyományápoló Népi Együttes Paksról, a Várdaróc Kultúregyesület, és a Bogyiszlói Hagyományápoló Zenekar. Ezután muzsikával és utcatánccal folytatódott a műsor, melyen a helyi Vadrózsa és a Várdaróc néptánc együttesek, valamint a Country Road Club táncosai mutatkoznak be. A műsorvezető Gyöngyösiné Nyúl Petra volt.

Kettőkor kezdődött a hagyományos szüreti felvonulás, melynek főszereplői a bíró és bíróné Szabó Attila és Haag Szilvia, a gazda és gazdáné Csizmadia Róbert és Dán Renáta, a kisbírók és zászlóvivők Kródi Máté, Jóni Alex, Czimmer Máté és Rózsavölgyi Attila, a koronavivők Csizmadia Jennifer és Fazekas Rita, valamint a két elnök, Haag Béla és Hirczi József voltak. Lovas felvonulásra is sor került a Csámpai Fenyves Lovastanya, és a Paksi Pálma Lovastanya jóvoltából.

A szüretesek menete a hintókkal, feldíszített szekerekkel és gyalogosan a Faluháztól - énekelve és táncolva - a bíróné, Haag Szilviék házához vonult, ahol az elnökök kikérték a bírónét, a házigazdák megvendégelték a felvonulókat, majd a tánccsoportok is bemutatták műsorukat. A Faluházhoz visszatérve fél öttől szüreti játékokat láthattunk, 17 órakor pedig a csikósok mutatták be lovas tudományukat. Ezt követően, este nyolckor kezdődött a Szüreti bál a Pumerschein zenekar közreműködésével.



Támogatók: Paksi Atomerőmű, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, PEOPLE TEAM ÉS Kréta Magazin. Dunaszentgyörgyi Mezőgazdasági Szövetkezet, Dunaszentgyörgyi Sport Egyesület, Dunaszentgyörgyi Polgárőrség, ,,Dunaszentgyörgyért" Egyesület, Dunaszentgyörgyi Teleház, Dunaszentgyörgyi Tűzoltó Egyesület. Taricskó István vállalkozó, Fodor Nándorné Cukrászdája, Sztanóné Füredi Ágnes Zöldségboltja, BSG-bolt - Dunaszentgyörgy, Lukács Józsefné vállalkozó (Gazdabolt), Laczáné Adorján Erika vállalkozó (Erika Rövidáru Bolt), Székelyné Grósz Andrea (HA-PI-HO büfé). ELLE magazin, Star Wars és Garfield képregények, CardioScan Stúdió - Paks, Pro Artis Alapfokú Művészetoktatási Intézmény - Paks. Dr. Csók Sándor. Csámpai Fenyves Lovastanya, Paksi Pálma Lovastanya, Tolna Megyei Közgyűlés, és sokan mások.


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## Ungvari (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

*Események: Családi Duna-party

A Tolnai Dunaparton Családi ,,Duna-party"-n vettünk részt 2007. szeptember 1-én, szombaton. Mi, a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületének tagcsaládjai és a Nagycsaládosok Paksi Egyesületének tagjai együtt utaztunk Tolnára. Az autóbuszt a Tolna Megyei Önkormányzat díjmentesen bocsátotta a családok rendelkezésére.

A szervezők szórakoztató programokra vártak minden korosztályt.

A színpadon felléptek:
a Szélkiáltó Együttes,
Kovács Gábor,
a Csurgó Zenekar,
Laci Bohóc és Kiki Bohóc.

Egyéb események:
Gyermek-karaoke műsor, történelmi játszótér, ugrálóvár.
A családi sor és váltóversenyt, a kézműves foglalkozásokat, a kutyás bemutatót, és játékokat a Nagycsaládosok Tolnai Egyesülete szervezte.

Este utcabált tartottak. Zenélt a Wery-Take Zenekar.

A műsorvezető által feltett kérdésekre válaszolók a Tolna Megyei Önkormányzat és az Antritt Rádió ajándékcsomagját nyerték el.

NAGYON ÖRÜLÜNK, HOGY OTT LEHETTÜNK, KÖSZÖNJÜK A SZERVEZŐK ÉS TÁMOGATÓK FÁRADOZÁSÁT.

Honlapunk: http://dnagycsalad.blog.xfree.hu,
Képtárunk: http://dnagycsalad.xfree.hu


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Nyári Ifjúsági Találkozó 

Beszámoló

07.30 óra: Meghívott ifjúsági/civil szervezetek érkezése. Fogadás, kínálás (szendvics, üdítők, kávé).
08.00 óra: Kispályás labdarúgó bajnokság. Tartama: 2 óra.
10.00 óra: Megnyitó. Videofilm vetítés, előadás, vita.
Témakör: Fiatalok részvétele a közéletben, emberi jogok - gyermekjogok, viselkedéskultúra. Előadó: Gyöngyösi Olga. Szekcióülések. Tartama: 2,5 óra.
11.00 órától: Kérdés-felelet játék, kézműves foglalkozások, önismereti- és drogtotó, emberi (gyermeki) jogok - teszt, Uniós ismeretek-teszt, sportjáték versenyek, zeneszolgáltatás. A játékok, versenyek résztvevői ingyenes tombola szelvényeket kaptak. Tartama: 1,5 óra.
12.30 órától: Ebéd.
13.15 órától: Köszöntő: Major Balázs elnök. Kulturális műsor: Gyöngyösi Dóra versmondó, Sárszentlőrinci Roma Hagyományápoló Zenekar.
14.00 óra: Gyermek-ifjúsági ,,Ki mit tud?". Tartama: 1óra.
15.00 óra: Zsűrizés, eredményhirdetés és díjazás.
15. 20 óra: Ingyenes tombolahúzás.
15.45 órától: Uniós ismeretek-teszt, önismereti- és drogtotó, emberi (gyermeki) jogok - tesztek, kreatív foglalkozások és sportjáték versenyek, zeneszolgáltatás. Tartama: 1,5 óra.
17.15 órától: Uzsonna, zárás, hazautazás.

A Nyári ifjúsági találkozó a következő együttműködő szervezetek összefogásával valósult meg: Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete, "Dunaszentgyörgyért" Egyesület, - Kreatív Nők Klubja, - Testépítő Kör, Uzdi-Sárszentlőrinci Nagycsaládosok és Kisebbség Érdekvédelmi Szervezete. Dunaszentgyörgyi Kulturális és Sportalapítvány, Csámpai Country Klub, Dunaszentgyörgyi Református Egyházközség Örömhír Gyermek Klubja, Forgatós néptánc Egyesület, Dunaszentgyörgyi Polgárőrség, Dunaszentgyörgyi Református Alapítvány, Dunaszentgyörgyi Sport Egyesület. Dunaszentgyörgyi Cigány Kisebbségi Önkormányzat és a Nagycsaládosok Paksi Egyesülete.

Rendezvényünk része a Szociális és Munkaügyi Minisztérium által meghirdetett Gyermek- és ifjúsági fesztiválok, rendezvények támogatására benyújtott pályázat programjának.

Rendezvényünket támogatták: Paksi Atomerőmű, epl (editio plurilingua), Jelenkor Kiadó, Animus Kiadó, Tolna Megyei Közgyűlés, ethos folyóirat, Dunaszentgyörgyi Mezőgazdasági Szövetkezet, Czikkhalas, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, National Geographic Magazin, Dunaszentgyörgyi Teleház, Helikon Könyvkiadó, és még sokan mások.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

óóóóó szó le mijóóó


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Nagycsaládos Népfőiskola 5/5

DUNASZENTGYÖRGY 2007. április 2-án, hétfőn, 17 órakor az ötödik találkozóval folytatódott a Nagycsaládos Népfőiskola ötödik évfolyama. Két ifjú tudort láttunk vendégül, akik a Dombóvári Illyés Gyula Gimnázium végzős tanulói.

Elsőként a Bakonyi Barbara: ,,A piramisok titkai" -, majd Nyers Szilvia: Mumifikálás és múmiák című előadását hallgattuk meg. Mondanivalójukat színes, vetített képekkel illusztrálták.
Mindkét fiatal alapos felkészültségről tett bizonyságot. A Dombóvári Illyés Gyula Gimnázium végzős ifjú tudorait a hallgatóság megérdemelt tapssal jutalmazta. A nyilvános rendezvénynek a helyi faluház adott otthont.

A találkozó végén az előadók a Gondolat Kiadó könyveit, a közönség tagjai pedig a Praktika Magazin, valamint a National Geographic színes kiadványait kapták ajándékba a szervező Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületétől.

További támogatók: Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság, UNILEVER, Ratius Könyvkiadó, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, Tolnai Népújság.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

lári fári


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Mit rejt a Koppány völgye?

DUNASZENTGYÖRGY 2007. március 19-én, hétfőn, 17 órakor folytatódott a Nagycsaládos Népfőiskola ötödik évfolyama. Elsőként a Pincehelyről érkezett Bíbor István a Koppány - völgyi ásatásokról és a mezolit-kori ember életéről tartott előadást, sok színes képet, és eszközöket is bemutatva. Egyebek mellett egy hatezer éves kőeszközt is kézbe vehettünk. Osztálytársa, a hőgyészi Schiszler Bence Lovam inni kíván címmel, a lovak intelligenciájáról beszélt.

A Tamási Béri Balogh Ádám Gimnázium végzős ifjú tudorait a hallgatóság nagy tapssal jutalmazta. A nyilvános rendezvénynek a helyi faluház adott otthont.

A találkozó végén az előadók a Gondolat Kiadó könyveit, a közönség tagjai pedig a Meglepetés Magazin, a Fakanál receptfüzet, valamint a Cosmopolitan színes kiadványait kapták ajándékba a szervező Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületétől.

További támogatók: Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság, UNILEVER, Ratius Könyvkiadó, Dunaszentgyörgy község Önkormányzata, PEOPLE TEAM és KRÉTA, Tolnai Népújság.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

szeretem a színházat!


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Önismeret és mosoly
2007-02-23 17:10:16, Péntek

Nagycsaládosok Népfőiskolája Dunaszentgyörgyön

Ismét két tehetséges ,,Ifjú tudor" érkezett a Dunaszentgyörgyi Faluház könyvtárába 2005. február 28-án, akik a Nagycsaládosok Népfőiskoláján tartottak előadást. Horváth Boglárka, a paksi Vak Bottyán Gimnázium tanulója ,,Állj meg, tudod, hogy ki vagy?" címmel az önismeret fontosságáról beszélt, majd Horváth Judit , a tolnai Sztáray Mihály Gimnázium végzőse a delfinek életét mutatta be (A mosoly birodalma). A találkozó végén az előadókat és a közönséget is megajándékozták az Évszakok Magazin, a Műszaki Könyvkiadó és a Paksi Atomerőmű adományainak köszönhetően.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Testbeszéd és örömtréning

Dunaszentgyörgyi Nagycsaládosok Népfőiskolája

2005. március 21-én folytatódott a Nagycsaládosok Népfőiskolájának előadássorozata, mely a Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság támogatásával jött létre.

A Dunaszentgyörgyi Faluház könyvtárában a Tamásiból érkező Ifjú tudor, Kocsis Anita Hanga szólt a testbeszédről, majd Dr. Pócs Margit örömtréningje következett. A foglalkozás végén a résztvevőket a Harlequin Könyvkiadó és a Praktika Magazin kiadványaival ajándékozták meg.

A népfőiskola szervezői a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete, az Életreform Klub, a Polgárőrség, valamint a Csapó Vilmos Általános Iskola Diákönkormányzata és Könyvtára. A sokgyermekes szervezet programjait támogatja a Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, az UNILEVER, Dunaszentgyörgyi Kulturális és Sportalapítvány, Dunaszentgyörgy Önkormányzata, a Paksi Atomerőmű és a Tolnai Népújság.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

118


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Királynő és hastánc
2007-02-23 17:03:29, péntek

Oklevélosztó ünnepséggel zárult a Dunaszentgyörgyi Nagycsaládosok Népfőiskolájának harmadik évfolyama a község faluházában. 2005. április 25-én Major Balázsnak, a népfőiskola vezetőjének megnyitója után Hefner Erika, a Tolna Megyei Népfőiskolai Társaság elnöke adta át a tanúsítványokat azoknak a hallgatóknak, akik legtöbbször látogatták az előadásokat.

Ezután a Szekszárdon élő Huszár Dóra 'Ifjú tudor' vetített képes előadásában mutatta be Sissi királynő történetét, ,,Tündérmese vagy tragédia?" címmel, majd a Dombóvár-Szőlőhegyről érkezett Lakos Zsanett 'Ifjú tudor' szólt a misztikusan csábító táncokról, melyet saját táncával folyamatosan illusztrált is. A két tehetséges középiskolás előadását nagy tapssal jutalmazta a mintegy harminc tagú közönség. A foglalkozás után sütemény és üdítőital mellett folytatódott a beszélgetés.

A találkozó végén az előadókat és a közönséget is megajándékozták az Cosmopolitan, a Műszaki Könyvkiadó és a Paksi Atomerőmű adományainak köszönhetően. A rendező Nagycsaládosok Egyesületét támogatja a MOBILITÁS, a Gyermek és Ifjúsági Alapprogram, a Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, az UNILEVER, a Tolnai Népújság és sokan mások.


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

119


----------



## vámpírlány (2010 Június 27)

Salzburg


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Az elvarázsolt kastélyban
2007-02-23 16:59:33, péntek

A Budapesti Vidám Park Rt. támogatásával, különbusszal a fővárosba kirándultak május 14-én, szombaton a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületéhez tartozó családok. Nagy élményt jelentett a kisgyermekekből és kísérő szülőkből álló 45 fős csoport számára a Szellemvasút, Kanyargó, Elvarázsolt kastély, Vadászgép szimulátor, és más csodák látogatása. Legtöbbjük számára ez volt az első találkozás a Vidám Park különleges játékaival. A délutánt is kellemesen töltötték el az egyik plázában, ahol kedvezményesen vásárolhatták meg a legszükségesebb dolgokat.

A sokgyermekes szervezet támogatói a MOBILITÁS, a Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, a Művészeti és Szabadművelődési Alapítvány, a Paksi Atomerőmű, a Dunaszentgyörgyi Kulturális és Sportalapítvány, az UNILEVER, a Cosmopolitan, és a Tolnai Népújság.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Zánkán táboroztak

A Szentgyörgyi nagycsaládosok gyermektábora

Másodszor rendezte meg gyermektáborát a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesülete.
Idén a Zánkai Gyermek és Ifjúsági Centrumba jutottak el a szentgyörgyi gyerekek 2005. augusztus 22-től 26-ig. Saját erő, pályázatok, és céges támogatók jóvoltából valósult meg az ötlet. A sokgyermekesek két pedagógust, Piller Csabánét és Major Balázsnét kérték fel a csoport összeállítására, ők biztosították a táborozás szakmai hátterét is.
Negyven gyermek vehetett részt az ötnapos kiránduláson, hat felnőtt kíséretével.
- A különleges természeti környezetben töltött idő alatt az ifjúsági szállások kényelmét, a napi háromszori kiadós étkezést és programok sokaságát élvezhették a résztvevők, - mondta el kérdésünkre Major Balázs, az egyesület elnöke. - Hisszük, hogy sikerült maradandó élményeket szerezni a gyermekek számára.

Kirándulások Balatonfüredre és a Tihanyi félszigetre, sétahajózás és kalandtúra, kézműves foglalkozások és strandolás, sportversenyek és játékos vetélkedők, drogprevenció és fúvóskoncert, mozielőadás és tini diszkó, valamint más érdekes elfoglaltságok várták a kicsiket és nagyobbakat.

Támogatók: Ifjúsági, Családügyi, Szociális és Esélyegyenlőségi Minisztérium, MOBILITÁS, Dél-dunántúli Regionális Ifjúsági Tanács, Fadd és Vidéke Takarékszövetkezet.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

SZENTGYÖRGYI NAGYCSALÁDOSOK A VAJDASÁGBAN

A TINCSE - Tisza-menti Nagycsaládosok Egyesülete meghívására a Vajdasági Zenta városába kirándultak a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületének tagcsaládjai.

Tavaly, a Szüreti napon a Szentgyörgyiek látták vendégül a Vajdaságiakat, és idén, 2005. szeptember 17-én került sor a viszontlátogatásra. Az utazáson képviseltette magát a ,,Dunaszentgyörgyért" Egyesület és részt vettek a Nagycsaládosok Paksi Egyesületének tagjai is. Összesen negyvenhat személlyel keltek útra.

- Mély benyomást tett ránk a szeretetteljes fogadtatás. Vendéglátóink színes programok sorát állították össze, nagyon tetszett a város nyugalma és atmoszférája. Igazán elkényeztettek minket a magyaros vendégszeretet sok-sok megnyilvánulásával - mondta el kérdésünkre Major Balázs, az egyesület elnöke. - Mindannyian maradandó élményekkel tértünk haza a délvidéki magyarok jóvoltából. Köszönet Horváth László elnök úrnak (TINCSE) és csapatának a meghívásért!

Megnézték a Zenta Városi Múzeum kiállításait, a Szent Mihály ortodox templomot, és a most megnyílt makett kiállítást. A Városházán megtekintettek egy hagyományos házasságkötést. Körbejárták a városi parkot és játszóteret, a Tisza-part világhírű gesztenye sorát, és megpihentek a TINCSE székházában. Az ebédet és a vacsorát a helyi szociális intézmény termében költötték el. Itt volt a nagycsaládos gyermekek által bemutatott vers és táncműsor, ahol a 68 éves tánctanár bácsi a saját nyolcéves unokájával mutatott be tangót és polkát, majd vendégek és vendéglátók táncesten vettek részt.

Támogatók: Művészeti és Szabadművelődési Alapítvány, Paksi Atomerőmű, Tolna Megyei Önkormányzat, Műszaki Könyvkiadó, Karaván Kiadó - Sopron.


----------



## blmajor (2010 Június 27)

Gyermektábor és népfőiskola

Taggyűlésen értékelték a Nagycsaládosok Dunaszentgyörgyi Egyesületének tagjai a szervezet elmúlt évi tevékenységét. Az első felének legfontosabb programjai a tavaszi népfőiskolai előadássorozat, a nagycsaládos klubdélután, a Budapesti vidámpark látogatása, valamint a gyermeknapi mulatságok voltak. Sok érdeklődőt vonzottak a júliusi és augusztusi kirándulások a Balatonra, és a főzőversennyel egybekötött családi nap is.

Augusztus végén ötnapos gyermektáborozásra indultak Zánkára, majd szeptemberben a TINCSE-nél vendégeskedtek Zentán, a Vajdaságban. Október közepén szervezték meg sok vendéggel a hagyományos Szüreti felvonulást, melyre népi zenekarokat, néptánc együtteseket hívtak, hajnalig tartó szüreti bált tartottak. A Gyermekek hetén az őszi szünetben ingyenes internetezésre, a Forgatós Néptánc Együttes műsorára, gyermek-ifjúsági "Ki mit tud?"-ra és klubdélutánra várták a tagcsaládokat, majd novemberben megtekintették a Magyar Természettudományi Múzeum kiállításait. Frederikót és Bonifácot, a bohócot hívták meg mikulásra, a karácsonyi ünnepségen pedig a Roger Schilling fúvószenekar adott koncertet. Az év folyamán többször szerveztek adományosztást és kedvezményes élelmiszer akciókat.

Nem riadtak vissza az együttműködéstől sem, hiszen felvették a kapcsolatot más régiókban működő nagycsaládos egyesületekkel. Szívesen dolgoztak együtt a többi helyi civil szervezettel is, ha jó programok megvalósításáról volt szó.


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

**

Na ja!!!


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

Köszi


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

113


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

Abc


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

123


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

megvan a 20 hozzászólásom!!!


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

1500


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

55


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

44455


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

1555


----------



## s.z.i.s.z.i (2010 Június 27)

köszi


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

2222


----------



## tetike (2010 Június 27)

Abc


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

sziasztok


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

most jöttem


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

király


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

abc


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

asc


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

hz


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

zu


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

fg


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

rt


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

tzu


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

ztu


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

tz


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

rdg


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

tzjt


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

ghfd


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

sfgsg


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

h8


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

ghjl


----------



## KisBeckham23 (2010 Június 27)

rzru


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

1234


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

45+6788


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

698745


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

45687


----------



## levlehar (2010 Június 27)

megvan a husz hozzaszolas


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

*1*

1


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

kilenc


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

tíz


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

tizenegy


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

tizenkettő


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

meg van a húsz


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

gratulálok!


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

na


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

ez az irka firka reginél sztem felesleges


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Jocó1218 (2010 Június 27)

ezaz


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

látod azért gyorsan ment


----------



## modangsr (2010 Június 27)

ÁÁÁ


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

tök buli ez a számolás


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

fkjsfhois


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

gjjtfj


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## louther (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## veghdavid (2010 Június 27)

22


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

Így igaz, rengeteg jó dolog van itt


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

még


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

booooring


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

miért


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

Szia


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

sok


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

2.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

ésb


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

már nem is tudom hol tartok


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

sok a szúnyog


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

3.


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

555555555555555555555


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

6.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

Győrben is


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

7.


----------



## Keldor (2010 Június 27)

vége


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

tíz


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

szorgosan


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

8.Itt is sok a szúnyog


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

9.


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

tizenegy


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

10.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

Tizenkettő szúnyog


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

11.


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

5. Itt is sok a szúnyog


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

12.


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

13.


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

14.


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

15.


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

16.


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

a 7. Te magad légy


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

mééééég


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

17.


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

18.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

17. ha ilyen fiatal lehetnék....


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

nyolc


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

19.


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

mindjárt


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

kilencedik


----------



## kriszti7412 (2010 Június 27)

Kösz a kellemes csevejt!


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

nálunk is van bőven


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

jó hogy vannak olyanok akik hasonloan gondolkodnak


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

ez már a 10.


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

vége


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

22


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

12 egy tucat


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

23


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

a következő a 14. lesz


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

24


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

14. lett


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)

25


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Attis71 (2010 Június 27)




----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

17 válaszom


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

ez már 19


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

megvan


----------



## oszapu (2010 Június 27)

ez üzenet


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

főleg ha sok van belőlük


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## joeal (2010 Június 27)

jaj


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

már majdnem megvan


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

köszi


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

34


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

55


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

342


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

sajt


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

na ez az utolsó előtti előtti


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

makaróni


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

lassan


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

6543653


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

uz546


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

54?


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## qcc (2010 Június 27)

22


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Hidrogén


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Hélium


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Lítium


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Berillium


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Bór


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Szén


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Nitrogén


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

19 éves vagyok


----------



## deadknight91 (2010 Június 27)

20. kész vége zsír


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Oxigén


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Fluor


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Nátrium


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Magnézium


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Alumínium


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Szilícium


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Foszfor


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Kén


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Neon


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Argon


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Klór


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Kálium


----------



## Trisatov (2010 Június 27)

Kalcium


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

*hozzászólás1*

Köszi a regisztrációs infókat.Nagyon hasznosak.


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

123456789


----------



## Paret (2010 Június 27)

Különböző szeretet definíciók mellett én inkább a fontosságára fókuszálok, ugyanis szerintem mindenki azzá válik, amivé tette a szeretett és gyűlölet. Érdekes azon elgondolkodni, hogy ha egyszer szeretünk valakit, akkor vajon a szeretet tárgya az valójában ki, kik is? Mi magunk? - Ha a David Hume-i tanokat veszem alapul akkor az ember önző volta illetve ennek természetrajzába bele fér az is, hogy bár szeretetünk a külvilágra a másik felé irányul,, de ugyanakkor mi magunk is éppen a szeretetben vagyunk akár egy körfolyamatban. Hiszen a vágyak szintjét tekintem, akkor a szeretet az nekem is de másnak is éppen úgy kell, szükséges, nem beszélve ennek kölcsönös ( reverzibilis) jellegéről. Egyoldalú szerelem szeretet, kinek jó ez? Szeretni is tudni kell, bár tudunk-e még, vagy csak a pusztán a szó maga a kifejezés fogalma az amely mellett eltörpülő ponttá válik eme szép, nemes érzés? Hogy érdekek mentén szeretünk, sokáig azt véltem, hogy csacska egy eszme hagyta el agyam helyét. A szeretet kölcsönös illetve a magunk szeretetére irányulás kérdése az, ami izgalmassá teszi ezt a problémakört. Ha a teológiai színezetű aspektusokhoz nyúlok vissza, máris ott helyezkedik az énemmel szemben az isteni tökéletesség kérdésköre, hiszen az ember esendő, éppen ezért vajon képes igazán s jól szeretni?


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

987654321


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Van két kötelünk és egy doboz gyufánk.


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

b


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

c


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

d


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A kötél meggyújtva pontosan 1 óra alatt ég le.


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

e


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A feladat az, hogy megmérjünk a kötél segítségével 15 perces időintervallumot.


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Hogyan csináljuk?


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

f


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A kötelek nem feltétlenül homogének.


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Azaz lehet, hogy nem fél óra alatt égnek le a felükig!


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Az sem biztos, hogy ugyanolyan tempóban égnek!


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Tehát ha a megoldásodban szerepel a “félbehajtom” vagy a “közepén meggyújtom”, akkor gondold át újra, hogy nem használtad-e ki ezt a tualjdonsagot!


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

nem tudom..


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A tanítónéni kérdezi az iskolában a gyerekeket:


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

a kötél lehet időmérő??


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Mi az négy lába van, barna és az erdőben él?


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Medve - kiabálják a gyerekek.


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

az király!


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Jó gondolat - mondja a tanítónéni, de lehetne őzike is!


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A tanítónéni folytatja:
- Mi az, zöld, fűben van és ugrik?


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

piros


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Béka - kiabálják a gyerekek!


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Jó gondolat - mondja a tanítónéni, de lehetne szöcske is.


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

Erre Pistike megkérdezi a tanítónénit:


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

télapó


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Mi az, amit a tanítónéni ha a szájába vesz, akkor nagy és kemény, s mikor kiveszi kicsi és puha?


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

répa


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A tanítónéni hatalmas pofont kever le Pistikének, de az csak folytatja:


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

retek


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

mogyoró


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

- Jó gondolat, de lehetne rágógumi is!


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

a hideg meg van hozzá


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

rikkantó rigó


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

a répához


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

lehetne melegebb is


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

A kötél megoldása a következő: 
félbehajtod mindkét kötelet, az egyiket begyújtod mindkét végén.
amikor a két láng összetalálkozik, pontosan 30 perc telt el, függetlenül a homogenitástól (mivel csak a távolságot nem tudod, az időnek a felét igen )


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

lassan sikerül


----------



## cimbiozis (2010 Június 27)

és sikerült..


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

ezt követően kell használnod a másik kötelet (és azzal le tudod mégni a z óra felének a felét), de azt nem mondom el hogyan


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

kettesével


----------



## petecs (2010 Június 27)

grat!


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

Felülről


----------



## gomboc01 (2010 Június 27)

óvatosan


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

én se, de hát ez van


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

sőt, el ne feledjem ezt a lehetőséget megköszönni


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

ilyenkor bezzeg azt sem tudom mit is pötyögjek be


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)




----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

na, még blogot sem indithatok?


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)




----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

miért kell egyébként ez a 20 hsz mizéria?


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

44


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

és még én hittem magam lustának


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## Diacica (2010 Június 27)

))))))))))))))


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

viszont ez is egy megoldás


----------



## rea14 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

jkjkl


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

58752


----------



## edoo01 (2010 Június 27)

7524pőö8


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

uhhh mi értelme van ennek a 20 hszes limitnek?


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

végülis mind1


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

itt gyorsan össze lehet szedni


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

M


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

Á


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

R


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

K


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

márk... a volt barátom neve...


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

még 2 hónapig sem voltunk együtt


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

köszi


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

csütörtökön szakított velem


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

smsben(!)...


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

ehhhhh már csak 2 kell xD


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

2.


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

még 1 ^^


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

3.


----------



## will1 (2010 Június 27)

és megvan  köszi


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

4.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

5.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

6.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

7.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

8.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

9.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

10.


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenegy


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenkettő


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenhárom


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizennégy


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenöt


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenhat


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenhét


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizennyolc


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

tizenkilenc


----------



## damilka (2010 Június 27)

húsz


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

Már mindenhol kerestem egy mintát ...


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

és akkor rá találtam erre az oldalra ....


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

és én lehet , hogy megtaláltam ?!


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

persze még kell ezenkívűl 16 hsz-t írnom ...


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

nagyon remélem , hogy tényleg az a minta ....


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

és olvasható is ...


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

mert egyszer már meg van , de nem minden látszik benne jól .


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

Most várjuk a 3. babát és neki szeretném meghímezni .


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

Bobbie G. Designs


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

New baby


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

#nb1699


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

már csak 9 hsz


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

de hogy fogom kibírni a 48 órát ?!


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

Kíváncsi vagyok van e fent Twilight xminta


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

imádok keresztszemezni


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

na még 5


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Ez


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

6 éve hímzek


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Nagyon


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Okos


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

prampapam prampama prampa prampa prampapam (Brukner Zsikfrid)


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Által


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Topic


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Gyorsan


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Begyűjtöm


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

és várok


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

és még várok


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

A minimális


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

hello


----------



## Kanga 0216 (2010 Június 27)

kész !!!


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

indul a számlálás


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

gratulálok


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Létrehozott


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Amivel


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Na rakjátok össze, amit írtam


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Úgyis leszedem még ma a könyvet, amit akarok!


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Nem akadály, hogy meglegyen a 20 h.sz-om


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Számot.


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

*1*

1


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

Kedves ötlet, köszönöm! Akkor 1,


----------



## Sahrazad (2010 Június 27)

Úristen, úristen, úristen! Sikerült!


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

szia

Te mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

értelmetlen egy szabály ez ...


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

bolha van az ingemben


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

darázs ment a fülembe


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

az gáz


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

‎erika27, ‎vorospostakocsi


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

‎erika27, 
‎vorospostakocsi


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

dög lassú


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

Hbo2


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

ne OFFoljatok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

erika28


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

erika29


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

69


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

csendes brigád!!!!


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

örültem! Good bye!


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

"Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és
használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat
útközben úgyis meg fogod találni."
(Napoleon Hill)


----------



## gonger (2010 Június 27)

így se megy a letöltés


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

"A legnagyobb hiba, amit az életben elkövethetsz, az a folyamatos rettegés attól, hogy
hibázni fogsz.
(Elbert Hubbard)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Semmit nem lehet megtanítani egy embernek.
Csak segíteni abban, hogy belül, önmagára rátaláljon."
( Galileo Galilei )


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

hát hangoskodj


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

"Az a boldogság titka, ha azt tesszük, amit szeretünk, és megtanuljuk szeretni azt, amit meg
kell tennünk, hogy ezt elérjük."
(Dexter Jager)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

"Az egyetlen fenntartható, előny versenytársaiddal szemben az, ha képes vagy gyorsabban
tanulni, mint ők"
(Arie De Geus)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Aki megakar győzni másokat, annak előbb önmagát kell meggyőznie." Dumas


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Az okos emberek megoldják a problémákat, a zsenik pedig megelőzik őket.” (Albert Einstein


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

Valahányszor egy sikeres vállalkozásra bukkansz, az azt jelenti, hogy valakinek volt
bátorsága egy merész döntést meghozni."
(Peter F. Drucker)


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Az élet csöppet sem nevetséges - de el tudják képzelni, milyen lenne, ha nevetés nélkül kellene élni?


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Bármit megkaphatsz az életben, amit csak akarsz, ha eleget segítesz másoknak megkapni
azt, amit akarnak.”
(Zig Ziglar)


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

Az emberek mindig a körülményeket okolják azért, amit az életben elérnek. Én nem hiszek a
körülményekben. Azok az emberek, akik boldogulnak ebben a világban, olyanok, hogy reggel
felkelnek és megkeresik azokat a körülményeket, amelyekre szükségük van. Ha nem találnak
ilyet, megteremtik őket!”
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Természetesen vannak helyzetek, amikor komolynak kell lenni. De a túlzásba vitt komolyság rosszat tesz az ember karrierjének, és még rosszabbat általános egészségének. Daniel H. Pink


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

_[FONT=&quot]"Álmainkban olyan világban járunk, ami csak a miénk." /J.K. Rowling/[/FONT]_


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

Az ember rájön, hogy amint megváltoztatja gondolatait a dolgokról és a többi emberről, a
dolgok és az emberek megváltoznak vele szemben… Az ember nem azt vonzza, amit
szeretne, hanem ami rá hasonlít… Az istenség, amely sorsunkat alakítja, mi vagyunk. Saját
magunk… Amit az ember elér, az gondolatai egyenes következménye… Csak akkor
emelkedhetünk fel, győzhetünk és lehetünk sikeresek, ha gondolatainkat is felemeljük…”
(Dale Carnegie


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

_[FONT=&quot]"Ne feledd, akinek barátai vannak, nem lehet felesleges!" /Az élet csodaszép c. film/[/FONT]_


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Többet tenni a világért, mint amennyit a világ tesz érted – ez siker.” (Henry Ford


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Igazat mondani kevés, ha olyan képet vágsz hozzá, mintha hazudnál. Baltasar Gracián


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

ez tuti jó


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“A világ legtöbb fontos dolgát olyan emberek érték el, akik akkor is tovább próbálkoztak,
amikor már semmi sem segített.”
(Dale Carnegie)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

_[FONT=&quot]"Akit egyszer ennyire szeretett valaki – aki talán már rég nem is él-, azt a szeretet ereje mindhalálig védelmezi." (HP1)[/FONT]_


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Könnyebb száz világi vágyat meghódítani, mint egyről lemondani.” (Buddha


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

[FONT=&quot]“Isten vagy az Élet sohasem büntet. Az ember bünteti önmagát az Istenről, Életről, Világegyetemről alkotott téveszméi révén. Gondolatai teremtő erejűek, ő tehát megteremti saját nyomorúságát.” (*Joseph Murphy*)[/FONT]


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Sose tekints vissza, élj a mának, még elemésztenek a múlt borzalmai. Farkasember c. film


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

csak kár hogy lassn gyűlik a hozzászólás


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Miért félünk a holnaptól, ha csak a ma van nekünk?


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden
nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.”
(Winston Churchill)


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

és ez így addig uncsi


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Mindenki maga irányítja sorsát; mi magunknak kell megteremtenünk boldogságunk okait.
Csak mi tartozunk ezért felelősséggel, senki más.”
(XIV. Dalai Láma


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

“Már most is bennünk van az az erő, ami ahhoz kell, hogy megtegyük azokat a dolgokat, amelyekről el sem tudtuk képzelni, hogy lehetségesek. Ez az erő rögtön elérhetővé válik, amint a gondolkodásunkat/hitünket megváltoztatjuk.” (Maxwell Maltz)


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Nincs másunk, csak az itt és most. (Karim Rashid)


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

na meg nem is lehet letölteni addig


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Amit meg kell tanulnunk, az mindig ott van a szemünk előtt, csak alázatosan és figyelmesen
körül kell néznünk, hogy meglássuk mit akar tőlünk az Isten, és melyik a legjobb lépés amit a
következő pillanatban tehetünk.”
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Miközben mosogatsz, imádkozz! Adj hálát a mosogatni való tányérokért, hiszen ez azt
jelenti, hogy volt bennük étel, hogy tápláltál valakit, hogy szeretettel gondoskodtál valakiről:
főztél, és asztalt terítettél. Képzeld el, hány ember van a földön, akinek nincs mit elmosnia,
vagy nincs kinek megterítenie…”
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“A világ egy hatalmas tükör. Visszatükrözi felénk azt, amik vagyunk. Ha kedvesek, ha
barátságosak és ha segítőkészek vagyunk, akkor a világ kedvesnek, barátságosnak és
segítőkésznek fog felénk bizonyulni. A világ pontosan az, amik mi vagyunk!”
(Thomas Dreier)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Az idő (...)
túl lassú azoknak, akik várnak,
túl gyors azoknak, akik félnek,
túl hosszú azoknak, akik gyászolnak,
túl rövid azoknak, akik örvendnek.
Ám azoknak, akik szeretnek,
az idő nem számít."
Henry Van Dyke


----------



## lacyka1993 (2010 Június 27)

SZép idézet


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. (Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

Ha nincs életcélod, elkerülhetetlenül a biztos kudarc felé sodródsz.” (Napoleon Hill


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Sötétség nem létezik, mert a sötétség a fény hiánya. Nem létezik gonosz sem, mert a gonosz a jó hiánya. És nincsenek negatív erők sem, mert ezeket mind a szeretet hiánya eredményezi!...A világ legsúlyosabb betegsége a szeretet hiánya...!"


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

“Az élet nagy titka az, hogy nincs nagy titok. Bármi legyen is a célod, elérheted, ha hajlandó vagy érte tenni.” (Oprah Winfrey)


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

„Ha nem vagy képes nagy dolgokat véghez vinni, végezd nagyszerűen az apró ügyeket! Ne várj az alkalomra! Ragadd meg a közönséges hétköznapi alkalmakat, és tedd őket naggyá!” (Napoleon Hill)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Úgy kell dolgoznunk, mintha örökké élnénk, s úgy kell élnünk, mintha holnap meghalnánk."


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Bolond az, aki a saját világában él. Én bolond akarok maradni, és úgy akarom élni az életemet, ahogy megálmodom, nem pedig úgy, ahogy mások elvárják." /Paulo Coelho/


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben. (Daniel L. Reardon)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Amikor azt mondod: 'Feladom!', gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: 'Egek, micsoda lehetőség!'" /H. Jackson Brown/


----------



## Bastet. (2010 Június 27)

„Gyakran bármilyen lépés jobb, mint a nem lépés, különösen, ha már hosszú ideje élsz egy
boldogtalan helyzetbe ragadva.”
(Eckhart Tolle)


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

és megvan!


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Sokféle bátorság van. Nem kevés kurázsi kell hozzá, hogy szembeszálljunk az ellenségeinkkel, de ahhoz sem kell kevesebb, hogy a sarkunkra álljunk a barátainkkal szemben." (HP1)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

,,Az emberek könnyebben bocsátanak meg annak, aki téved, mint annak, akinek igaza van."


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

,,A nagyság irigységet vet, az irigység gyűlöletet terem, a gyűlölet hazugságot szül."


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

,,A döntéseinkben, nem pedig a képességeinkben mutatkozik meg, hogy kik is vagyunk valójában." (HP1)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Temérdek pénz és hosszú-hosszú élet, a legtöbb ember - s mi tagadás néhány varázsló is - erre a két dologra vágyik mindenek felett. Csak az a bökkenő, hogy az emberek hajlamosak éppen azt választani, ami a legrosszabb nekik." (HP1)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Az igazság csodálatos dolog, de szörnyű is lehet, ezért nagyon óvatosan kell bánni vele." (HP1)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

"Elvégre a pallérozott elme számára a halál nem más, mint egy új kaland kezdete." (HP1)


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

Jézus: “A ki hisz én bennem, az is cselekszi majd azokat a cselekedeteket, a melyeket én cselekszem; és nagyobbakat is cselekszik azoknál.”
(Károli Biblia – János Evangéliuma 14:12)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## ilony (2010 Június 27)

Fűben, virágban, dalban, fában,
születésben és elmúlásban,
mosolyban, könnyben, porban, kincsben,
ahol sötét van, ahol fény ég,
nincs oly magasság, nincs oly mélység,
amiben Ő benne nincsen.
Arasznyi életünk alatt
nincs egy csalóka pillanat,
mikor ne lenne látható az Isten.

De jaj annak, ki meglátásra vak,
s szeme elé a fény korlátja nőtt.
Az csak olyankor látja őt,
mikor leszállni fél az álom:

Ítéletes, Zivataros,
villám-világos éjszakákon.
(Wass Albert)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## erika27 (2010 Június 27)

Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. (Giovanni Boccaccio)


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## vorospostakocsi (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

*helloszia*

Szeretnem


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

ha


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

meg


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

lenne


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

én


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

te


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

hozzaszolas


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

mert


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

mi


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

kulonben


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

ti


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

huuuu


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

ők


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

de


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

ideges


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

lálálá-lááá


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

leszek


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

hoppá, ez lesz a huszonegyedik hozzászólásom, figyelem, történelmi pillanathoz érkeztünk (tapsvihar)


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

pedig


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

(grat)


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

nem


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

köszönöm szépen, már egészen belejöttem


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

szeretek


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

huu de ideges


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

lenni


----------



## Buddhanita (2010 Június 27)

Pyroka, kitartás, meg tudod csinálni!!


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

nembaj meg van a 20


----------



## Pyroka (2010 Június 27)

koszi, erot adott hittel bennem es igy sikerult  mar nem is kell tobbet kommentelgetnem, szal megyek tolteni  hello


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 19


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 18


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 17


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 16


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 15


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 14


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 13


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 12


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 11


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 10


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 9


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 8


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 7


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 6


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 5


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 4


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 3


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

már csak 2


----------



## haattila (2010 Június 27)

kész


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

**

sziasztok


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

megszédítenek


----------



## puttancs (2010 Június 27)

Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kjgfrekqefgvq


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kjhsdgwuheg


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

élfhgliwufevlq


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

djhbldsblIDFBV


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

Kjfsvljblasvjfb


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

élkfvadf


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

élfhvqeurf


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kljflvabdflvi


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kajsfbvlf


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

élfhvfuh


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

lkjéfhdau


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

éljughgs


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Szabadon idézve a Tankcsabda együttes számából "...az élet a legjobb méreg..." ééééés hogy kell ezt a húsz hozzászólást gyorsan megszerezni, mert nagyon kellene innen egy-két letöltés!!


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

ékljgjfdygre


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

mbcvcy


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

poiuzt


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kjghfrsdfs


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

álélkjhgfddss


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

kjsgflargf


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## yzyrajder (2010 Június 27)

lkjhgff22


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Visszaszámlálás indul! 19


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## stracker06 (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

nyolc


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 7 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

tíz


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

én nyerek sajtospufi


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

17 én fogok :-D


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

16 kimaradt


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

19 célegyenes


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

20 jee


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

19 ááááá


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

20 :-D szép volt :-D


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## keybs (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

"Tervezd meg a jövődet, de csak ceruzával." Bon Jovi
18


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Muszáj hinnünk a szerencsében. Egyébként mi mással magyarázhatnánk azok sikereit, akiket nem szeretünk? Jean Cocteau
17


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Lassan megy ez így... Folyton gondolkodnom kell!!16


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Éreztem, hogy lányom vagy fiam születik, és igazam lett! 
Ez stimmel!!  15

Vavyan Fable


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

h


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

megvan a 20


----------



## sajtospufi (2010 Június 27)

hh


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Haladok vagy halódok!?? 14


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Jól elvagyok! 13


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Még vagyok! 12


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Én vagyok te, te vagyok én, melyikünk a skizofrén? Vavyan Fable 11


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

kell a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

És az egész világ csak linkgyűjtemény,
s a dolgok benne linkek -
kattintsak bárhová, folyton te tűnsz elém,
te vagy honlapja mindnek. Varró Dániel


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Ez lemaradt! 10-9


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

A nyolcadik utas a halál..
8


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

16 és fél esztendős lehettem talán... még kell pár....áááááááááá


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

A bűvös hetes heten, mint a gonoszok, a világ hét csodája, a hétfejűsárkány... ( Szegény Süsü!!) 
7


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

15 sállálállálá fogynak lassan...


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

már számolbi sem tudok... ez gáz...


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

meg írni sem...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Küzdök a számokkal!6


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

rájöttem... azért van ez a hülye szabály, hogy lemérjék, mennyien tudnak elszámolni 20-ig...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Még nem elég...5


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

megbuktam...


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

ááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Három a magyar igazság egy a ráadás! 4


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

mindjárt vége pár kilométer...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Közel a csúcs ez csúcs!!!3


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Hol a vége???2


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

csak bírd ki....


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Letöltés!!1


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

zzZZZ............


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

6ökör


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Az erő legyen veled Shalley!  0-21


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

adj egy ötöst!


----------



## Phoenix15 (2010 Június 27)

mz/x


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

négy muskétás...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Hű, de belelendültem, le se állok!-1


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

köszi Holdboszi!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

nesztek nesztek!!!!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

nesztek itt van nem fogtok ki rajtam!!!!!!!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

kell még? Adok ám...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Beindult a buli!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

még egy nesze...


----------



## Holdboszorka (2010 Június 27)

Ne hagyd őket Shalley!!! Fedezlek!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

na csak hogy ne legyen igazuk... +1 csáó!!!! Kitartást mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## shalley (2010 Június 27)

észre sem vettem h több lett  Köszi Holdboszorka, hogy tartottad bennem a lelket!


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*sdfsa*

fsadfasdfsadf


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*sadfasdfsdaf*

asdfasdf


----------



## pedro22 (2010 Június 27)

ez meg is van
mar csak 24 ora


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*dghdfgdfh*

dfghdfghfg


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*gjklhj*

fjhkjjhmvb


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*5*

gvkmdhnf


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*6*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*7*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*8*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*9*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg  fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*10*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj :11:


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*11*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj  fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg  jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*12*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*13*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt  tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj  aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*14*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz  trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj :..:


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*15*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*16*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*17*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*18*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*19*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*20*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgv


----------



## Punksnotdead (2010 Június 27)

*+1 a ráadás*

tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj tfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfj fgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfg jgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjg fjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsutttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfh jgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsu tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetz trsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgj aetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgf jfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjf gjgfjfgjaetztrsutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttfhjgjgfjfgjgfjfgjaetztrsuttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttfhjgj


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

bla bla bla


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

helo, én vagyok a bejla


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

bejla, mint mondtam


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

három


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

négy


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

öt


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

hat


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

hét


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

nyolc


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

klienx


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

tix


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

3 6 9 12 15 18 21


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

tx1


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

4 8 12 16 20


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

tx2 - elalszom, mire eljutok húszig


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

5 10 15 20


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

6 12 18 24


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

7 14 21


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

8 16 24


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

happciiiii


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

9 18 27


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

10 20


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

11 22 33 44 55


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

tx)


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

12 24 36 48 60


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

13 26 39 42 55


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

sóhaj.... -.-


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

14 28 42 56


----------



## ekata (2010 Június 27)

15 30 45 60


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

tx3


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

tx4


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

Hallom minden reggel... - tx5


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

Hallom minden reggel a hangod, hallom minden reggel... - tx6


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

Ott van a válasz a szemedben. tx7


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

hiszen a válasz
ott van a szemedben
tx8


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

hosszabb szöveget kell írni és akkor mintha nem lenne időkorlát
tx9


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

ez jó


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

:d


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

de jó, hogy ez csak a végén derül ki, remélem, ti majd nem szívtok vele annyit mint én
txhúsz


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

akkor számoljunk


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 27)

1234567890:d


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

hány hozzászólást kell még írnom?? mérges leszek csuhaj!


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 27)

0987654321


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

"Légy jóban a rosszal, és így soha nem leszel rosszban a jóval. Ez neked is elég kell legyen a boldogsághoz"


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

"A barátság sokszor olyan, mint egy buborék. Gyönyörű, de csak másodpercekig tart és amikor eldurran rájövünk, hogy nem is barátság volt ez, csupán csak egy álom, melyben annyira hittünk és gyönyörködtünk, hogy már valótlanná vált szemünkben."


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Ha eltűnik az alagút végéről a fény, akkor van a legnagyobb szükséged egy barátra, aki odaáll melléd egy fáklyával, megfogja a kezed és addig vezet, amíg meg nem látod az első fénysugarat. De ha nincs senki, a legkisebb kavicsban is elesel, felhorzsolod valamidet, és egy idő után ez a fájdalom elviselhetetlen lesz.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

5


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 27)

Bejla írta:


> hány hozzászólást kell még írnom?? mérges leszek csuhaj!



Neked már nem is kell többet!  De mit szóljak én! :sad:


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

6


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Ha majd megérint az utolsó perc és magad maradsz a csendben, néhány kérdés még nyitott marad: ilyennek képzelted a paradicsomot? Ez lenne az a világ, mely üdvösséget hozhat? És ezek a tettek vezetnek a szebb jövőbe? Catalina vagyok. Enyém a múltam. Én akartam ezt a jelent, és a jövőt is vállalnom kell. Csajok, szilikon, nekem ez lett a poklom! De te még dönthetsz!


----------



## Bejla (2010 Június 27)

jaj srácok, segítsetek már plíz! csak egy számot kellene leszednem, de nem engedi, pedig a 20 hozzászóláson is túlvagyok...
Valaki belinkelné nekem ezt?
http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=372465&d=1262173943
Hálám örökké üldözné.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

7


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Ha azt akarod, hogy bízzanak benned, azt mondd ki, amit gondolsz! Hogyan bízzon benned bárki is, ha ennyire a kedvében akarsz járni? Ne mást kövess, hanem a saját szívedet!


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

8


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

You know what you are. What you made of. War is in your blood. Don't fight it!
You didn't kill for your country, you killed for yourself. God would never gonna make that go away.
When you pushed, killing is as easy as breathing.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

9


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

végre nem esik az eső


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 27)

3:0-ra vezetnek az Argentinok!


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

10


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

A boldogság legtöbbször ujjongó öröm, amely csaknem szétfeszíti az ember keblét és ugyanolyan gyorsan elmúlik mint ahogyan jött. Aztán ismét itt terem és elhiteti velünk, hogy az élet csodálatos dolog.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

11


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

A nevetés az élet sója. Nevessetek a tévedéseiteken, de okuljatok belőlük, űzzetek tréfát a megpróbáltatásaitokból, de merítsetek erőt belőlük, a nehézségeket tekintsétek vidám játéknak, de küzdjétek le őket!


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

1 hello


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

A szépség egy mosolygó arc. Megbecsülése mindannak, amivel Isten megáldotta az embert anélkül, hogy azokra a jellemvonásokra koncentrálna, melyeket elmulasztott továbbfejleszteni.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

kettő


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

6.


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

"Bármit mondasz magadról beszélsz, uralkodsz és elítélsz még úgyis ha dicsérsz bárki szól csak részigazságokról szónokol....tudod a pokolban lenni Az is csak pokol!!"


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

three


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

14


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

sárkányt akarok


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

szép gól volt a 3.


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

8.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

miajóebben?


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

9.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

kell várni 20 másodpercet


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

"Ha olyan messze laknál, mint amilyen hülye vagy, sose érnél haza."


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

pont a 10.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

mostmár ezt is tudom


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

nyolcas


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Olyan szomorú, hogy mindnyájan a szerencse óriáskerekéhez vagyunk láncolva. Mi sem bizonyítja ezt jobban, mint az, hogy a szerelmet folyton más szemszögből látjuk. Míg az egyik pár élvezi a fellendülést...addig a másik pár lefelé veszi az irányt. De akár fent vagy, akár lent, ne helyezd magad kényelembe, mert arra biztosan számíthatszt, hogy a kerék tovább fog forogni.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

itt nagyon szép idő van


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

voltam epret szedni


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

olyan messze vagy, kétszer kell elindulj,hogy egyszer odaérj


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

ez már a 11-eske


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Hibák, mind elkövetjük őket. 
Általában úgy kezdődik, hogy csupán jót akarunk 
Például titkolózunk, hogy megóvjunk valakit, 
Vagy kis távolságot tartunk attól a személytől, akivé váltunk. 
Néha nem is tudjuk mekkorát hibáztunk, csak mikor már késő, 
Vagy időben észrevesszük, hogy jóvá tudjuk tenni. 
De minden hiba okkal történik, 
Ezáltal megtanulod a leckét, amit máshogy sosem tanultál volna meg... 
Remélhetőleg, többet nem követed el ugyanazt még egyszer.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

már12


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Álmok:mindenkinek vannak. 
Néha jók, néha rosszak... 
néha azt kívánod, hogy elfelejtsd őket, 
néha ráébredsz, hogy túlszárnyaltad őket. 
Néha úgy érzed, végre valóra válnak... 
és néhányuknak csak rémálmok jutnak. 
De nem számít, miről álmodsz, mikor eljő a reggel, 
a valóság beférkőzik és az álmok eltűnnek.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

... a törvénynek soha nem volt esélye a tilalom ellen. 
A szabadság emberi természet. És nem számít mennyi ideig próbál jónak maradni valaki, nem lehet elnyomni a rosszat egy lányban.


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

22


----------



## domineke (2010 Június 27)

23


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

ne add fel


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Életem nagy értelme: Ő. Ha mindenki más elpusztulna, és csak ő maradna életben, általa tovább élnék én is! De ha mindenki megmaradna, csak ő pusztulna el, az egész világ idegen lenne számomra és nem érezném magam többé részesének.


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

14.


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

Arany szemei csak pár centire voltak, hideg leheletét éreztem nyitott ajkaimon. Szinte az ízét is éreztem a nyelvemen. 
Nem emlékeztem, mit akartam mondani. Nem emlékeztem a nevemre sem. 
Nem adott esélyt, hogy összeszedjem magam.


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

15.


----------



## mano09 (2010 Június 27)

végre, el se hiszem  kitartást a többieknek!


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

i like me twelvetrees


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

mit ugrál ez összevissza meg minden


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

végülis megéri


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

16.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

i mean mr


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

17.


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

már nekem is 16


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

még 3 és kész


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

túl gyors vagyok


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

már csak kettő


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

huha


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

asszem


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

izgi nagyon


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

naakkor


----------



## astil (2010 Június 27)

21.
gyors voltam


----------



## Rainbow22 (2010 Június 27)

ta ta for nooooow


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

üzenetüzenetüzenet


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

........................


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

hm..


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

előre látom mennyire élvezni fogom ezt a 20, bocsi 19 hozzászólást. x D


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

3.


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

9.


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Az, hogy túlteszed magad rajta, nem jelenti azt, hogy elfelejted, nem jelenti azt, hogy hűtlen leszel az érzéseidhez, csak annyit jelent, hogy tűrhető szintre csökkented a fájdalmad, egy olyan szintre, ami nem tesz tönkre. Tudom, hogy pillanatnyilag elképzelhetetlen, hogy túltedd magad rajta. Lehetetlen. Felfoghatatlan. Elképzelhetetlen. Nem akarsz túl lenni rajta. Miért is akarnál? Nem maradt neked más, csak ez. Nem kellenek a kedves szavak, nem érdekel, mit gondolnak vagy mondanak mások, nem akarod tudni, hogy ők mit éreztek, amikor elvesztettek valakit. Ők nem te vagy, igaz? Ők nem érzik azt, amit te. Az egyetlen dolog, amit akarsz, az, amit nem kaphatsz meg. Elment. Sosem jön vissza. Senki sem tudja, milyen érzés. Senki sem tudja, milyen az, kinyújtani a kezed, és megérinteni valakit, aki nincs ott és soha nem is lesz. Senki sem ismeri ezt a betölthetetlen űrt. Senki, csak te."
(Kevin Brooks)


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"A magány messze nem csak azt jelentheti, hogy valaki bezárkózik egyedül egy szobába. Tömegben is érezheti magát az ember magányosnak, és az a legfájdalmasabb érzés."
(Freddie Mercury)


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Az a körülmény, hogy ellenségeink vannak, meggyőzően bizonyítja, hogy vannak érdemeink."
(Ludwig Börne)


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Ha megkérdezik, honnét jöttél, mondd, hogy "A hátam mögül", és arra, hogy hová mész, mondd, hogy "Az orrom után"."
(Neil Gaiman)


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

na még egy


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Boldog az, aki semmit nem vár el; sohasem fognak neki csalódást okozni."
(Jonathan Swift)


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

10.


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Csak annyi kellene énnekem, hogy legalább néha csinálj úgy, mint hogyha törődnél velem!"
(Szilvási Lajos)


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Az életben két tragédia létezik: az egyik, ha minden titkos vágyunkat elveszítjük, a másik, ha megvalósítjuk őket."
(Tuti gimi c. film)


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Tudod, mi a legkellemetlenebb érzés, amit el bírok képzelni? Ha képtelen vagy megbízni abban az emberben, akit a világon mindennél jobban szeretsz."
(Cassandra Clare)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)




----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"A hiba, az hiba! Ha egy újabb hibát követünk el, abban sincs semmi kivetnivaló, de ugyanazt a hibát kétszer elkövetni ostobaság."
(Ken Follett)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

...


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Most olyan érzésem van, mint akkor volt. (...) Amikor minden olyan tökéletes és szép, hogy máris szomorú vagy, amiért ez nem tarthat örökké."
(Szívek szállodája c. film)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

abc


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

meg még egy


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

ahj. nemtudok mit írni.


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

qwer


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Egyetlen férfi sem ütközik meg azon, ha egy másik férfi szemet vet szerelme tárgyára. Egyedül a nő viselkedése képes ezt égető kínná változtatni."
(Jane Austen)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

még 1


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Váltsd valóra az álmaidat, és harcolj azért, amiben hiszel!"
(Los Angeles-i tündérmese c. film)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

meg még 1


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

mizujs veletek? x D


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Tudod, az érzelmek és a tettek mindig összefüggnek. Egyik nem létezhet a másik nélkül. "
(Sarah Dessen)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

mnb


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

én unatkozom.


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

3857


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"De ha mindig minden simán menne, akkor túlságosan is hozzászoknánk. Szükség van néha egy kis zűrzavarra. Különben nem élveznéd igazán, ha jól mennek a dolgok. "
(Sarah Dessen)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

6786


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"A világ legszomorúbb szava: bárcsak."
(Az Ezeregy éjszaka meséi c. film)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

8888


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Néha többet árt, ha nem mondunk ki valamit, mint ha kimondjuk, bármilyen nehéz is."
(Rúzs és New York c. film)


----------



## kisnyuszo (2010 Június 27)

utolsóóóóó!!!!!!


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

4545


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Attól fél, hogy elhagyom őt. Persze honnan tudhatná, hogy elképzelni sem tudom az életemet nélküle?"
(Richard Paul Evans)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

6663


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Bátorság az, ha rajtad kívül senki más nem tudja, hogy félsz."
(Dexter c. film)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

3695


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Az egyetlen dolog, ami a magánynál is rosszabb, ha más emberek tudják, hogy egyedül vagy."
(Misfits c. film)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

0000


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

9999


----------



## Angel19 (2010 Június 27)

"Eltemet a múltam, de a leckét megtanultam.
Lehet a felszín más, de itt legbelül
Én ugyanaz vagyok, aki voltam."
(Junkies)


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

hm


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

2362


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

9653


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

0063262


----------



## lilike85 (2010 Június 27)

96320520


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

mert miért ne?


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Ki olvasta a Jéghegyek népét?


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Nekem ez a kedvenc könyvem.


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Margit Sandemo az írója.


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

47 kötetes


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Egy regényfolyam, amely az 1400-as évektől napjainkig kíséri végig a Jéghegyek népe életét.


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Ha szereted a kalandos és szórakoztató olvasmányokat,


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

ha szereted a démonokat, szellemeket és egyéb megfoghatatlan lényeket,


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

ha szereted a varázslatot és a bűbályt,


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

a romantikus szerelmi történeteket


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Akkor ezt a könyvet neked írta a szerző.


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

a következő


----------



## Benedikte66 (2010 Június 27)

Nagyon ajánlom olvasásra.
Jó szórakozást!!!


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

ugorjunk.... -.-


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

túl a felén....


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt2


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt3


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt4


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt5


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt6


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt7


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt8


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

túl a felén....


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt9


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt11


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt12


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt13


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt14


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt15


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt16


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

sok a teszt


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt17


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

hemerocallis fulva


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt18


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

mindenestre lassan megvan a 20. teszt


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt19


----------



## pro_colt (2010 Június 27)

teszt20


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

A tetőm színe minden nap azúrabb a vártnál.


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Egy vendég sem kérdőjelez, ki az Úr a háznál.


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Három igaz lányom mindnek kezét kérték már


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Igaz,három fiam mindig dobálta a féltéglát


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

A két rím Akkezdet Phiaitól való.


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

És máris a 9-nél tartok


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Hedera x arborescens


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Daucus carota


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

még egy lépés a cél felé....


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Ambrossia artemissifolia


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Datura stramonium


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Equisteum arvense


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Corylus avellana


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Hosta fortunei


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Sambucus nigra


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Cedrus atlantica


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Agaricus bisporus


----------



## tit4n (2010 Június 27)

Portuca oleracea


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

a következő


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

haladjunk.... -.-


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Hol is tartok most?


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Ááá
dodici^^


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

tredici...
tud valaki olaszul?


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

sok van még hátra....


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Beelőzlek, vigyázz


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

A


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

B


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

C


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

és egy újabb


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

D


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

sok van még hátra...xD


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

E


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

ren, hajrá


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

T'om.....


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

már csak három?:O dicasetteeeeee


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

F


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

G


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

Engem aggaszt a 20 hozzászólás még akkor is ha itt kincsek vannak, ha nem gond akkor számolni fogok.


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

H


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Már csak 19..


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

1


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

meg még egy


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

I


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

J


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Nem gond, bár társalogni jobb mulatság^^


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

jaja, de van ez a fránya 20mp nemirhatszsemmit a két üzi között


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

K


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

bocsi


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

tuuuudom de nehezem nyílok meg.....sajnálom


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

L


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

muszáj


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

M


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

és küldök nektek idézeteket?


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

egy további


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

minél


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Jaj miért van ez a 20 mp??


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

N


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

hamarabb


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Nagyon unatkozom


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg, amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

O


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

összeszednem


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

egy utolsó előtti


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Még mindig...


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

A halál nem szomorú. A szomorú az, hogy a legtöbb ember egyáltalán nem is él.


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Most kész?:O:O:O


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

mázlista


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

P


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Még mindig és még mindig


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## zoey-chan (2010 Június 27)

Kész, juhúú


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

Q


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

Az energia követi a gondolatot; afelé haladunk, amit képesek vagyunk elképzelni és e határokon nem juthatunk túl. Tapasztalatainkat a feltételezéseink, az elvárásaink és a hiedelmeink színezik, teremtik meg; ha megváltoztatjuk elvárásainkat, az élet összes aspektusával kapcsolatos tapasztalatainkat is megváltoztatjuk.


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

hozzászólást


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Már nem sok kell...


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

mert


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Még 9 ....


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

nagy


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

A szeretet elégedett a jelennel, reménykedik a jövőben, és nem búsong a múlton.


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

R


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Hmmm


----------



## ren56 (2010 Június 27)

S


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

Az, hogy én ki vagyok, attól függ, hogy te minek akarsz látni engem.


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

szükségem


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

12


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Mindjárt megvan ollé


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

van


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

13


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Sötét van.


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

egy


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

Hogy meg kell szenvedni ezért ))


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

na végre........


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

15


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Még mindig sötét van.


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

alapra


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

16


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

4


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

a lányom


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

17


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

3


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

döntőben


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

2


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

18


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

énekel


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

19


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

pénteken


----------



## Kysaa (2010 Június 27)

Ez az utolsó?? :0::0::0:


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

20


----------



## LevidiusMagnus (2010 Június 27)

és még egy
biztos ami biztos


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

délután


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

iiiiigeeeeen Kysaa


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

debrecenben


----------



## mandi68 (2010 Június 27)

wow ez már a 21.


----------



## ecco74 (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 27)

21


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

abcabcabcabc


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

xcvxcvxcvxcv


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

asdasdasdasdasdasdasd


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

eertertertert


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

rtertertertertertert


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

zutzutzutzutzutzututzz


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

ztfhgbv rzdfcb


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

esdfhvmem


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

osftgzhjmn bvdset


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

jlkdfzhjvbmngzijm bgz


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

jkhgfvdsrtfzhjbn fh cv


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Az igazi szerelem megengedi, hogy mindkét fél a saját útját járja – mert tudja, hogy ez soha nem szakítja el őket egymástól.


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Egyedüli törvény: tedd, ami jól esik!


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

hgfdrsteawfdxbcvnnc tdhc


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Ahhoz, hogy az erényt lássuk, meg kell ismernünk a bűnt is.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

az élet szép


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Amikor senkinek sincs semmije, akkor van meg mindenünk.


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

de még milyen szép


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

hahahahahaha


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

z emberek (...) nem olyanok, mint az almák vagy a narancsok; az ő esetükben a héj színéből és állapotából nem lehet megállapítani, milyen ízű a hús.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

na még hat hozzászólás


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

werwerwerwerwergsdfaer


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Az életet élvezni kell, és majd megtervezi önmagát.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

hjhhdrgsecfnvb


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Nem kesergek a múlton, inkább élvezem a jelent.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

hgawsfdgxcfbsfawsgdxb


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Pillangószárnyát
rebbenteti a pillanat
s elszáll a széllel.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

fddfdsfdsfsffsdgnn


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Ma élsz. Holnap kiolt egy pillanat.
Vajon csak e pillanatért vagy?
Azon túl vár időtlen önmagad.


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

424242424242424242424242424242424242424242424242


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Álmodj tovább,
Láss meg minden pici csodát,
Élj úgy a perceken át,
Hogy egy nap a világ.


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Te majd kézen fogsz és hazavezetsz


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

mikor elfutott az utolsó ló


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

és üres már az egész lelátó


----------



## abaddon001 (2010 Június 27)

edrftgzhujkl


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

és a vagyonom egy tizes lesz


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

te majd kézen fogsz és hazavezetsz


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Mikor senkinek se kell a melóm


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

És csak úgy összevissza lóg a karom


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

És a szorongás úgy elővesz


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

a


----------



## dzolko (2010 Június 27)

Te majd kézen fogsz , és hazavezetsz


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

b


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

c


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

d


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

komikra


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

blka


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 27)

sumi


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

kellemetlen


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

befejeztlen


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

témak


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

belfegor


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

rngnorgiasdfio


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

uewubds


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

uudhfADFIOHADF


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

zrztretewrtzewrtzewrtzewrtz


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

nvbnvcbvbbvbvcbvcbmv


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

vycxvvy


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

ouigzfzd


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

adsdasdasda


----------



## szrabby (2010 Június 28)

asdasdasdhjghjhgknmb


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

*A húsz legjobb oscardíjas film!*

20. My Fair Lady (1964, rendező George Cukor)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

19. Száll a kakukk fészkére (1975, rendező Milos Forman)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

18. Forró éjszakában (1967, rendező Sidney Poitier)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

17. Ez történt egy éjszaka (1934, rendező Frank Capra)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

16. A tégla (2006, rendező Martin Scorsese)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

15. Egy amerikai Párizsban (1951, rendező Vincente Minnelli)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

14. Annie Hall (1977, rendező Woody Allen)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

13. Mindent Éváról (1950, rendező Joseph L. Mankiewicz)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

12. Híd a Kwai folyón (1957, rendező David Lean)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

11. A Gyűrűk Ura - A Király Visszatér (2003, rendező Peter Jackson)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

10. Elfújta a szél (1939, rendező Victor Fleming)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

09. A szarvasvadász (1978, rendező Michael Cimino)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

08. A bárányok hallgatnak (1991, rendező Jonathan Demme)

​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

07. Legénylakás (1960, rendező Billy Wilder)


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

06. A rakparton (1954, rendező Elia Kazan)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

05. Schindler listája (1993, rendező Steven Spielberg)


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

04. A keresztapa II. (1974, rendező Francis Ford Coppola)


​


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

_03. A keresztapa (1972, rendező Francis Ford Coppola)_

​


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

b


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

_02. Arábiai Lawrence (1962, rendező David Lean)_


----------



## Seymoore (2010 Június 28)

_01. Casablanca (1942, rendező Michael Curtiz)_


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

c


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

d


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

e


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

f


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

g


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

h


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

i


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

j


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

k


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

l


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

m


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

n


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

o


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

ó


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

ö


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

ő


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

p


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

q


----------



## Renegate (2010 Június 28)

r


----------



## lidii (2010 Június 28)

most ide irnom kell 20szor hogy letöltesem azt amit szeretnéék? nee : ( 




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

Üdv mindekinek!


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

b


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

_„Ez a történet emellett egy könyvről is szól, melynek címe: GALAXIS Útikalauz Stopposoknak. Ez nem földi könyv. Sosem adták ki a Földön, és a szörnyű katasztrófát megelőzően egyetlen földlakó se látta vagy hallott róla._
_A könyv mindazonáltal szerfelett figyelemre méltó._


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

_Valószínűleg ez a legfigyelemreméltóbb könyv, ami csak napvilágot látott a Kisgöncöl óriási kiadóhivatalainak gondozásában – bár a földlakók ezekről se hallottak._
_Ez a könyv nem csupán hallatlanul figyelemre méltó, hanem elképesztően sikeres is. Népszerűbb, mint a_ Mennyei Házi Mindentudó, _jobban fogy, mint a_ Hatvanhárom További Figura Súlytalanság Esetére _című illusztrált kiadvány, és ellentmondásosabb, mint Oolon Coluphid filozófiai bombaként robbanó trilógiája: a_ Hol Tévedett Isten, _a_ Még Néhány Isten Legsúlyosabb Tévedéseiből, _és a_ Végül Is Kicsoda Ez Az Isten Egyáltalán?


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

_A Galaxis Külső Keleti Peremének néhány liberálisabb civilizációja számára a GALAXIS Útikalauz már kiszorította a hatalmas Encyclopaedia Galacticát, s egyedül tölti be az összes tudás és bölcsesség tárházának szerepét, mert noha sok benne a hézag, és tele van kétes, de legalábbis üvöltően pontatlan adattal, két fontos vonatkozásban felülmúlja kevésbé szárnyaló elődjét._


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

_Egyrészt némileg olcsóbb. Másrészt borítóján a következő szavak láthatók szép nagy betűkkel szedve: _


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

*ne ess pánikba!*


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

*Másvalaki Problémája* –


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

„Az MVP olyasvalami, amit nem láthatsz, vagy nem látsz, vagy az agyad nem engedi, hogy lásd, mert azt hiszed, hogy nem a te problémád. Az agy egyszerűen kihagyja, olyan ez, mint a vakfolt. Még ha direkt ránézel, sem fogod észrevenni, hacsak egészen pontosan nem tudod, mi az. Csupán abban bízhatsz, hogy véletlenül észreveszed a szemed sarkából.”


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

_„Van egy elmélet, miszerint, ha egyszer kiderülne, hogy mi is valóban az Univerzum, és mit keres itt egyáltalán, akkor azon nyomban megszűnne létezni, és valami más, még bizarrabb, még megmagyarázhatatlanabb dolog foglalná el a helyét._
_Van egy másik elmélet, amely szerint ez már be is következett.”_


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

c


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

d


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

*Egyperces háború*

*Az Unciklopédiából*


Ugrás: navigáció, keresés
_"Az világhíres egyperczes háború az időszámításunk utáni ezerkilenczszázkilenczvenedik évnek negyedik, április névre keresztelt hónapjának harmincznyolczadik napján, annak hatodik órájában s annak hetvenedik perczében zajlott vala. Az nagy délkelet-kemetheketmárkekes-tárojokneméti sereg jöve dél felől hogy megostromolja az kemény hajdúszoboszlói erődítményt, megkezdje az várhatóan óriási háborút. Az BBC-nek s miegyéb csatornáknak az riporterei készen állának. S az vezére az délkelet-kemetheketmárkekestárojokneméti seregnek kiadá az parancsot. És megindula az sereg nagy üvöltéssel. S az RTL Klub bokszából Palik László is elkezdé az üvöltést. Az hajdúszoboszlói katonák elfoglalták vala a védekező helyzetet. Az ő vezérjük a dolgozószobájában múlatá az idejét, fején fülhallgatóval élvezé Palik Lászlót. S máris katonák százai *hulla*nak alá a várfalon, midőn czipőkkel, vasvellákkal dobálá s pisztolyokkal lövöldözé őket az jól felkészült szoboszlói had. Ám sok katonának sikerüle a feljutás az várba a hátsó csigalépcsőn keresztül. Foglyul ejték az várkapitányt az ő dolgozószobájában, s lőn vége a háborúnak."_


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

e


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

f


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

gggg


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

ahhaa


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

- Megőrizte a feleséged azt a gyönyörű lányos karcsúságát?
- Mi az, hogy megőrizte, megduplázta!


----------



## DOGMAN (2010 Június 28)

Egy dinnyés gazdát nagyon bosszantja, hogy minden éjjel lopják a dinnyéket a földjéről. Egyik este kitesz egy táblát a dinnyeföld szélére a következő szöveggel:
"Figyelem! Van egy dinnye, amelyikbe mérget fecskendeztem!"
Másnap elégedetten állapítja meg, hogy nem hiányzik a termésből. Amikor harmadik nap reggel kimegy a földjére, látja, hogy valaki odafirkálta a táblára:
"Most már kettő!"


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

uzenet a palackban


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

subidubiduuu


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

géza


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

ac dc mindenek felett


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

Bon Scott a király


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

Highway to hell az egész élet


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

F2 surfing


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

Karate Shotokan


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

No ez már tizenkettő


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

nem lesz meg a húsz


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

20?


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

No megállj csak


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

Hajrá Veszprém, Építők kézilabda csapat


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

Végre


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

nemigaz


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

22 sem élég te kockagép cenzor


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Június 28)

miért nem


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

szép napot Mindenkinek!​


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

még csak 2


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

*1*

1


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

Akadnak olyan számok amiket eggyelőre sehol máshol nem találltam meg.


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

Thx az oldalnak


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

valami


----------



## erzsi18 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

45...


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

77


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## miki_mini (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

88


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

99


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

999


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

21


----------



## ethtota (2010 Június 28)

22.... esatobbi...


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

dfghdhdh


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

rhdfh


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

*1*

123456789


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

abcdefgh


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

ijklmnop


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

qrstuvwxyz


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

vbnbv


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

ghvgh


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

ezmiez?


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

12345678910


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

sdasdasd


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

dedefrtgghfzhk


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

12
12
12
12
12


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

jaj de messze van még a 20. hozzászólás


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

fghar


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

ilyen mint a gyerekek irkálunk e


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

még mindig van hátra 6


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

ionkalibrált fugakereszt


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Köszi a tippet


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

pedig ezt meg kell csinálni, különben nem lesz meg amit akarok


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

milyen tippre gondolsz?


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

ok


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

még három üzenet és megvan !


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

gyanútlanul mentem hazafelé a kocsmából amikor hirtelen felcsapódott a járda!!!!


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Yita tt


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

csak tudnám mit írjak még


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

nemtom hol tartok:d


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

ebben a két üzenetben,


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

pernye szaggató lepke


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

hogy meglegyen a 20. is


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

dsgsdg


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Érdekes amikor szerelmes vagyok


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

már 20


----------



## tkenderessy (2010 Június 28)

de tuti, ami tuti, itt a 21. is


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Sajnos ezt meg kell vallani


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

nekem 16 ezzel


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Ha pénzt adok kifelé csuklok egy nagyot


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Mert nem tudok pénzt be hajtani


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

de kell a zene


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

na még 3


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Ám bizony amikor a jó hangulat elfog néha 1perc alatt


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

kalashnikov power


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Kár ide belátom bármennyi duma


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

na még 2


----------



## Dogcorpse (2010 Június 28)

ez nem az a fórum DDD


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Végre lejárt Gyurcsány idelye


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Adjál kölcsön 50 Pengőt holnapig


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Megkeressük azt a kislányt hol lakik?


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Odahúzza szívemet a fájdalom,


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Valaki még álmodik a boldogságról,


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Ablakához cigánybandát rendelek,


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Ha nem szeretsz megsiratnak engemet,


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

De megkeressük azt a kislányt hol lakik?


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Érdekes amikor szerelmes vagyok


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Isten áld meg a Magyart!!!


----------



## Gyuri38 (2010 Június 28)

Sajnos ezt meg kell vallani


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

fdcsgdsf


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

13.hozzászólás


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

hozzászólok


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

és még1x


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

ez a 3.


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

4.


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

nem értem ez minek kell


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

de mind1


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

7.


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

még 12 kell


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

:..:


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)




----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

már csak 10


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

:``:


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

:33:


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

még 7


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)




----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)




----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

:shock:


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

még 3


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*1*

1


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

már nincs sok


----------



## kissan (2010 Június 28)

ucccsóóóóóóóóóó:kaboom:


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*2*

2


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*3*

3


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*4*

4


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*5*

5


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*6*

6


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*7*

7


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*8*

8


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

*9*

9


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

013


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

014


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

015


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

016


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

017


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

018


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

019


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

020


----------



## Tykabboy (2010 Június 28)

gfsc


----------



## XESEX (2010 Június 28)

021


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 28)

akkor most én jönnék a számolással? de lusta vagyok, pedig egy csomó fantasy könyvet láttam itt, amit szeretnék letölteni....


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 28)

még jó, hogy a hangoskönyvek külső linkeken vannak... eddig csak azokat szedegettem innen. de a francos cégem egyre inkább ellenőrzi a meló közbeni headset használatot. pedig a monoton munka közbeni unalom elüzésére nagyon jó.


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

Köszönöm az ötletet.


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

Véletlenűl talűáltam az oldalra.Lenne egy kérdésem.Nagypapém New York-ban született,majd magyarországon élt.Ő automatikusan amerikai állampolgár is volt?Mi a helyzet a leszármazotakkal?


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

juhuu


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

magnes30 írta:


> 3


 Szia ,mért számolsz?


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

végre


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

végre hétfő


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

ami nemtom mért jó


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

de most jó lesz


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

az állampolgárság nem öröklődik tudtommal


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

pont ezért irkálok én is


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

l


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

A nyuszika és a farkas minden héten sakkoznak, és mindig a nyuszi nyer. A farkas az egyik héten megkérdezi a nyuszikát: 
- Hogy csinálod, hogy mindig te nyersz? 
- Tudod -válaszolja a nyuszika- sakkozás előtt mindig elmegyek a szeretőmhöz, és jól megdugom. 
A farkas elkezd gondolkozni hogy neki is ezt kéne tennie, de mivel nincs nője, úgy határoz, jó lesz a felesége is. A következő sakkozás előtt kimegy a konyhába, és hátulról letámadja főzőcskéző feleségét, mire megszólal az asszony: 
- Mi van nyuszika, mész sakkozni?


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Mi a különbség a depressziós és a transzvesztita között?
Depressziós: depi vagyok, öngyi leszek. 
Transzvesztita: Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek.


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Hogy hívják a szűkszavú, szégyenlős indián lányt? 
Szemérem-ajak


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

- Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

A milliomos kocsija szervizben van így kénytelen tömegközlekedéssel hazamenni. Felszáll egy trolibuszra, de az nem arra megy amerre ő lakik, úgyhogy odamegy a sofőrhoz, és azt mondja:
- Itt van 50.000 forint, de arra menj ahol én lakom!
A sofőr beleegyezik, elmennek egy darabon, de aztán a sofőr jelzi, hogy sajnos nem mehetnek tovább, mivel nincs több vezeték.
A milliomos erre felajánl 100.000 forintot az utasoknak, hogy tolják a trolit, a sofőr meg majd irányít.
Az utasok beleegyeznek, tolják, tolják, egyszer csak a sofőr megint jelzi a problémát.
- Most már tényleg lehetetlen tovább menni. Itt egy hatalmas árok, sehogy sem lehet megkerülni. Mit tegyünk?
- Semmi baj, megérkeztünk haza.
- Maga itt lakik a környéken? És mi ez a hatalmas gödör?
- Tegnap metróval jöttem.


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

A férj későn ér haza. Az asszony egyből nekiugrik:
- Hol tekeregtél mostanáig?
- Drágám, azért késtem, mert horgászni voltam. Kifogtam egy keszeget, kifogtam öt pontyot, kifogtam...
- Nem érdekelnek a kifogások!


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

- Mi a biológiai rasszizmus? 
- Ha a kopaszbarack veri a cigánymeggyet.


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Irén három hónapos ismeretség után így szól a barátjához:
– Úgy szeretném már megismerni a rokonságodat! Mikor mutatsz be végre nekik?
– Pillanatnyilag lehetetlen drágám: a gyerekek az anyósomnál vannak, a feleségem pedig elment szabadságra.


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Megkérdezi Móricka apukáját: 
- Apa! Engem is a gólya hozott? Igen kisfiam! 
- És anya szép volt? 
- Igen kisfiam! 
- Akkor miért a gólyát b*sztad meg?


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Mi a közös Piroskában és a Mikulásban?
???
A Mikulás piroskabátja..


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Melyik a legősibb állat a világon?
A pingvin mert az még fekete-fehér


----------



## rokkertotto (2010 Június 28)

Néhány fiú bele tudja pisilni a nevét a hóba. Chuck Norris a betonba is


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## mancspeti (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

Akkor nekikezdek én is a számolgatásnak!


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

1.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

2.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

3.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

4.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

5.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

6.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

7.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

8.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

9.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

10.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

11.


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Kristin44 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Ria78 (2010 Június 28)

Én az 1.-l tartok,de köszi a tippet.
Ria.


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 28)

útálom a hétfőt. a hétfőnél jobban csak a hét többi napját útálom LOL


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

egyet értek


----------



## t.ili (2010 Június 28)

dehogynem


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

mért is


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Egy mosoly semmibe sem kerül, aki adja szívből adja és aki kapja annak jól esik!!


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## lillith (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

lassú a netem


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A legegyszerűbb válasz minden kérdésre egy mosoly. Utána már döntsék el ők, hogy mit akarunk vele mondani.


----------



## Ventura12 (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Aki őszintén tud mosolyogni, rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Már uncsi a számolás!!


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Tudod, amikor mosolyogsz, az egész világ sokkal jobb hely, mint egyébként.


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A nevetés az élet sója. Nevessetek a tévedéseiteken, de okuljatok belőlük, űzzetek tréfát a megpróbáltatásaitokból, de merítsetek erőt belőlük, a nehézségeket tekintsétek vidám játéknak, de küzdjétek le őket!


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A könnyek mennyisége a földön változatlan. Mihelyt valaki abbahagyja a sírást, másvalaki máshol sírva fakad. Ugyanez a törvény érvényes a nevetésre is.


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*Meegg csk a 8*

Ma Slovakia - Netherland . mindent bele Szlovákia


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Mosolyogjatok egymásra, a férjetekre, a feleségetekre, gyermekeitekre, válogatás nélkül minden embertársatokra - s ez segít majd, hogy kibontakoztassátok egymás iránti szereteteteket


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A szépség egy mosolygó arc. Megbecsülése mindannak, amivel Isten megáldotta az embert anélkül, hogy azokra a jellemvonásokra koncentrálna, melyeket elmulasztott továbbfejleszteni


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna.


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*9:d*

remelem lassan meglesz


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*10*

Juhuuuuu 50%


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A fagyba dermedt, árva szikla is 
Tavaszt érez, ha zápor öntözi 
Áprilisban, s dől májusában a fény: 
Didergő testén fű nő, zöld moszat. 
Ekként a szív: fásult bár, felsajog 
Ha nő sír, s mosolyában zsongva éled


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A ráncok csak azt jelzik, hol a mosoly helye.


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*11*

11 - foci Csapat kezdo tizenegy- Hamšík 4ever


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

Nem tudom, mit rejt a sorsod, mosolyt hoz-e vagy könnyeket. Tanuld meg hát feledni a rosszat, s őrizd meg a boldog perceket.


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

A mosoly a legerőteljesebb az arc összes gesztusai közül.


----------



## soniham (2010 Június 28)

És az utcsó már csak azért is :
Az az igazán őszinte mosoly, amit senki nem lát.
Hát ti most nem látjátok h. mosolygok, de azt teszem!!
Mosolygok rátok és a világra így munka közben!!!!


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*12*

60%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*13*

65%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*14*

70%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*15*

75%= 3/4


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*16*

80%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*17*

85%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*18*

90%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*19*

95%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

*20*

Juhee 100%


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

jhahaj


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

ghdaihfduas


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

meeg 8


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## v.d.vaart (2010 Június 28)

moydhsuhf


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

A mennyország kapuja elott száz asszony várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:
- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a férjüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu elott. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:
- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Miért teremtette meg Isten a férfit?
- Mert a gorillákat sehogy sem tudta megtanítani a fűnyírásra.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Mi az? Ezer lába van, és hangosan ordít?
- 500 férfi a meccsen.


----------



## Andika29 (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Miért parkolnak olyan rosszul a nők? - Mert a férfiak azt hitették el velük hogy ennyi: >_______________________< a 30 centiméter.


----------



## Andika29 (2010 Június 28)

jópofák a viccek


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Fantasztikus, hogy végül minden megoldódik - nincs kegyelem.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Dekoráció az, amit gondolkodás nélkül vennél meg a kirakatból.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Napról napra az újdonság varázsával ajándékoz meg az amnézia.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Ha teljesen mindegy, válaszd azt, amelyik jobban mindegy.


----------



## Lillala (2010 Június 28)

Nem szenvedem elmebajban, élvezem minden percét 
Azt hiszem könnyebben fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás, mint gondoltam ))


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

*swsy*

qwqsqq


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

ww


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

A legfőbb meglepetés-faktor a holtbiztos dolgok kipróbálása.


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

wwwwwwww


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Sakkozni bokszolókkal, bokszolni sakkozókkal szeretek.


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

gvthtrgrfe


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

tzzt5rrere


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

hali


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

halivv


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

jzhgvfds


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

mnbvcxxy


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

wertzuio


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

hjkléá


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

cuolnhgtz


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

fghk


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

zuiop


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

yxcvbnm,


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

rtzuioiukjm


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

asdfghjklertzuiop


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

pélhfrzivb56789


----------



## mzsolt73 (2010 Június 28)

tzgjuik56789


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

és Isten megteremté a férfit. ... aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A processzorok füsttel működnek. Ha kijön belőlük a füst, nem működnek tovább.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

A szív bizony az agyban van.


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Iskolai dolgozatokból:
IV. Béla a tatárjárás után a kihalt nép pótlásáról személyesen gondoskodott.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

*Szia4*

Óh hát ez igazán szép, hogy itt a 20 hozzászólás könnyen meg van!
Nekem is vannak alapjaim amit ha egyszer majd rájövök hogyan kell használni felteszem....addig nem De tőlem is lehet kérni hátha tudok segíteni!

Sziasztok!


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A hős várkatonák általában már nem érték meg a haláluk napját, mert már korábban elestek.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Barcsi Musical Társulat tagja vagyok, ha valakit érdekelnek musical-operett-opera-sanzon-pop-sláger dalok előadása mi ezt be tudjuk vállalni, bizonyos távolságokig! Nálam itt a fórumon lehet érdeklődni, meg persze a youtube-on meghallgatni egykét előadót!
puszika


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok !


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Látom nem csak én gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásaimat!
Jó a témátok, valami nyáriasabb pihenősebbet is írhatnátok


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Végre találtam egy jó oldalt ?


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Képzeljétek most épp köztes állapotban vagyok.... érett lettem és kiváncsian várom, hogy melyik egyetemre főiskolába vesznek fel!


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Én hozzászólást legszívesebben ott írnék, ahol válaszolnak is.
Sajna most ott nem válaszol az én kényes kérdésemre senki.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Jah mielőtt elfelejteném egy jó tanács: szunyoghálót csak óvatosan csináltassatok, mert nekünk a rollora kötötte rá és ha lehuzom azt nincs hálónk ha felhúzom a rollot van, de nem tudok éjjel ugy aludni, reggel tökre világos lesz...tehát ennek semmi értelme nem volt.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Melyik kényes kérdésedre?


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Hátha én válaszolok! Ha szabad és ha tudok...


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Adry.
Én bele untam a sulikba, csalódtam az életben.
Nincs tisztességes meló itthon, végzettségem nem nagy, de azok, akiknek semmi sincs, azokat alkalmazzák ismeretségi alapon jobbnál jobb helyeken, én meg mehetek a sok iskolázatlan közé árkot ásni.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Úgy is beletellik egy kis időbe a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Miért merrefelé laksz, hogy rosszabb a helyzeted mint itt errefelé nálunk


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Midi számokat akarok össze fűzni, mert mix-et szeretnék készíteni.
Ahhoz kellene nekem jó program, amit értek is.


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Én Eger mellett lakom egy kis faluban, Szilvásvárad mellett.


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Amúgy a kapcsolati tőke még mindig vezető mindenhol Magyarországon, vagyis ha nincs ismerettséged nem bizti hogy lesz állásod, de nem mindenhol megy ez igy. El kell nézni másfele, tudom könnyen mondom ezt, de hátha ott jobb-több a lehetőség


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

az hiszen É-on van ott nincs munka. Az hogy lehet


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Én jó messze vagyok onnét 
Dél-Somogy területe a legszegényebb rész Magyarországon, és a legmunkanélkülibb hely vagyis a legmagasabb a munkanélküliek száma. ne csüggedj hisz vannak nálad rosszabb sorsban lévők is 
Ez most majdnem segitség mi??


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

*kösziabcd*

abcd


----------



## swat14 (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok!Klassz kis fórum.


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

A 20 az elég sok nem?


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

de.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

andreaip írta:


> és isten megteremté a férfit. ... Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

és ha visszafelé írnánk az abc-t ??


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Számolj vissza 20-tól.


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

zoli80 írta:


> 17


 16


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Ez az vicceket is írhatnánk, az még szórakoztató is, nem csak robot munka .....gépel...gépel


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

na jó 15


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

a Tökéletes Feleség ​ "Frappáns ötlet volt drágám, hogy a koszos zoknidat az asztalon tárolod. Így mindig szem előtt van, és biztosan nem felejtem el kimosni." 
"Milyen kedves Tőled, hogy felhajtva hagyod a WC ülőket, így megspórolsz nekem egy mozdulatot, amikor ki akarom sikálni."
"Milyen figyelmes Tőled, hogy nem emlékeztetsz állandóan a koromra! Bezzeg a bunkó kollegáim egy rakás virágot adtak szülinapomra. Alig bírtam hazacipelni. Nincs is ennyi vázánk. Meg jó, hogy minden este legurítasz egy pár sört, így az üres üvegeket vázának használhatom."
"Mar megint színjózan vagy, hányszor mondjam még, hogy sokkal aranyosabb vagy egy kis szalonspiccel? Sipirc a kocsmába, és 4 féldeci előtt haza ne gyere nekem, mert nem foglak beengedni." 
"Légy szíves hangosítsd fel a tevét, hogy a konyhában is halljam a meccset!" 
"Már megint frissen borotválkozva bújsz hozzam? Hányszor mondjam még, hogy nincs férfiasabb a két napos borostánál?" 
"Teszed le rögtön azt a porszívót? Romba döntöd az illúzióimat. Ilyet csak homokosok tesznek, ráadásul megmelegszik a söröd, amit most töltöttem ki...." 
"Kérlek, meséld el újra, hogy fogtad el tegnap a Lajos betlijét azzal a zseniális trükkel!" 
"Imádom, ahogy szellentesz, mikor mellem bújsz, mert érzem, hogy mellettem igazán tudsz lazítani egy feszültségekkel teli, nehéz nap után!"
​ "Mindenképp tudd meg kérlek, hogy mit rakott meg édesanyád a borsos tokányba, amitől olyan finom lett, mert legközelebb nem akarom ezzel az anyámtól eltanult amatőr kotyvasztással terhelni a gyomrodat."
"Inkább turkálok valamit a sarki bálásnál, mert utánaszámoltam: ennek a szoknyának az árából pont két rekesz sört lehet venni." 
"Nagyon rendes tőled az a törődés, ahogy olykor az egész éjszakát rászánod arra, hogy a Vén Diófában szegény Jenő lelkét ápold, hisz mióta otthagyta a neje, valóban senkije sincsen, akitől egy jó szóra számíthatna. Ha úgy látod, hogy rosszul esik neki, hogy te már hajnali háromkor hazajössz, inkább maradj még vele, ne maradjon tüske szerencsétlenben!" 
"Persze, sétáljunk vissza, magam is szívesen körbejárnám még néhányszor azt a gyönyörű Porschét!" 
"Most menj lángosért! Ott áll a büfé elõtt az a tangás lány, akit a parton mutattam neked. Most megnézheted közelebbrõl."
"Itt van egy-két pornólap, lapozgasd ezeket, amíg gyorsan elemet cserélek a video távirányítójában!" 
"Úgy szeretm nézni az arcodon azt a feszült figyelmet, amint a számítógépeden játszol."


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

persze ti már gyorsabbak voltatok 10


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Ja, már csak 10!


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

azta ez aztán a szöveg


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

9!


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

nem de gondoltam annál gyorsabb senki nem lesz


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

A mosoly a legjobb gyógyír.


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Miből állapítható meg, hogy egy férfi álmatlanságban szenved?
- Három vagy négynaponta felébred.


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

héééééééééééééééééét


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

1 velem ugye könnyen megy


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Óhhh, csak ám nekem 3 kis gyermekem van.
Ezt a polgármesterünk is megérthetné.
Ráadásul asztalos és festő szakmám van, érettségivel.
Van 2 állami is.
Na mindegy, ez van.
De a faluban iskola nélkül olyan embereket alkalmaz olyan posztra, ami engem illetne, nem azokat..pl


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

2 nem mond azt hogy hagyj békén


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

3 aki suta pórulj jár, mire 4-et mondok


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

haaaaaaat


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

- Mit csinál a nő, ha kihal a utolsó férfi is a világon?
- Megszelídít egy újabb állatot!


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Ja és van még + 2 lányom is, most hívott épp a volt feleségem, küldhetnék már kis lovettát...


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Levente, Irén


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Péter, Pál


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Mit szólsz te ehez Adry ?


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Na akkor én is nekiállok


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Pál
Tihamér, Annamária


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Miért vannak szőrös és szőrtelen mellű férfiak?
A szőrös mellű leesett a fáról, a szőrtelen lecsúszott...


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

Ottó
Kornél, Soma
Ulrik


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Holnap lesz a névnapom


----------



## Zoli80 (2010 Június 28)

yeah


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

3-as számú hozzászólásom


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Látom más is épp azt csinálja amit én


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Valakinek megvan az új Lőrinc László könyv PDF-ben ?


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Marlene Dietrichtől megkérdezték egyszer, hogy a két nem közül melyiket tartja okosabbnak.
- Csakis a nőket! - felelte. - Olyat ugyanis még nem láttam, hogy egy nő egy férfi után fusson, csak azért, mert- szép lábai vannak.


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

6.számú hozzászólásom


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

hetes számú hozzászólásom


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

nyolcas számú hozzászólásomkissé uncsi


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Mindjárt kész vagyok


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Ki tud midi szerkesztő progit ?


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

úú je ez már a 10.


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

asszem van egy olyan hogy: MID editor v2.5 és ingyenes, keress rá googlen


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

ezaz


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Nincs valakinek ATI hdmi to dvi átalakítója ?


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Elég régóta keresek már egy ilyet, de sehol semmi


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

innék egy finom kávét....


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

lehet ezzel összefűzni midit ?


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

15. számú hozzászólásom


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

16. számú hozzászólásom


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

17. számú hozzászólásom (kissé ellaposodtam)


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Amúgy köszi


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

18. számú hozzászólásom , ezzel együtt már csak 3


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

Szívesen, már ha nekem írtad


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

De ha nem nekem írtad, akkor is szívesen


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

nem semmi, jól elvagyunk


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

- Mi 8 hobbit?
- ???
- Egy hobbájt.


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Igen, neked írtam, hogy köszi


----------



## magorgoth (2010 Június 28)

na mégegy utolsót a biztonság kedvéért , és akkor most elköszönök, SZIASZTOK!


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## ikrekapja (2010 Június 28)

Akkor szia !
Most menjek én is ?
Hová ?


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Két informatikus beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap az éjszakai klubban megismerkedtem egy csinos szőke nővel.
- Szerencsés fickó!
- Felhívtam a lakásra, ittunk egy kicsit, átöleltem...
- És aztán, mi volt még?
- Egyszer csak azt mondja: "vetkőztess le!"
- Nahát...
- Levettem a szoknyáját, aztán a bugyiját is, aztán lefektettem a notebook mellé, az asztalra...
- No, csak vettél egy notebookot? Milyen processzorral?


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Schrödingercic (2010 Június 28)

Hogy hívják a programozó boxolót?
- Linux Lewis.


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A sast a legkönnyebb a tojásban elkapni.


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

MIért van az hogy meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig azt írja, hogy nem engedi e miatt letölteni??


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## szineslany (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

1ésdfjkjdfkéb


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

már 2007 óta tag vagyok, az sem lehet probléma nem??


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

Azt hiszem én is elkezdem a hozzászólás gyűjtést.


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)

:d:d


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

lassan haladok


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

jftzdfchhgcvjt


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

jkfuktvjhuofgtucv


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)

sziasztok


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

Nos az első megvolt ez a második


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

zttebgfmbélupo


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

abc


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

harmadik


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)

jóóóóóóóó


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

,hybxkgufsruitqh


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

negyedik


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

kutweizgbhlsugtiewibht


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

ötödik


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

przebcnmsklihvnjkl


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

hatodik


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)




----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Nekem válaszoljon valakiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

zrgbksbcvashught


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

hetedik


----------



## adry0727 (2010 Június 28)

Miért nem tudok letölteni...meg van a 20 hozzászóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóólás


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

hatodik


----------



## mela3 (2010 Június 28)

nekem még sok kell


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

jzwtegfbhyx,.cbnjklghígh


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

nyolcadik


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

,ymxcb,sdghfzweghklbh


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

vegre jo ido van


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

kilencedik


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

g3j,k4d53gmd4k5g4u


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

tizedik


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

mar a nyolcadiknal tartok, nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

fdgnj4xv3m413hfk574z8t


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

utzkusdhbgbv3j486hg4135


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

most valami más


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

asgzkuxhdbv2456


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

ez mar a tizedik :d


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

elriilh35486hjl


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

kuzgfbjklvg54m6dgh,k


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

asdfghjklqwertyuiopzxcvbnm


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

tuzukvíén34gh8647


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

nem egészen értem ez mire jó


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

mnbvcxzlkjhgfdsapoiuytrewq


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

jvchxbgkuieragkjsdfb


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

de valaki biztos tudja


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

14euioa


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

mi? így a legegyszerűbb  .ígjléskadhgjlaerhuog


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

nekem is elmondhatná


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

mznxbcvalskdjfhgqpwoeirutyyy


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

sdhkjbndjoh3578


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

123456789zxcvbnm


----------



## Orsi722 (2010 Június 28)

nna cső, én megvagyok


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

légyszi légyszi


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

9876543210/,.;'[\[


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

visszaszámlálás 5


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

abcdefghijklmnoprstuvz


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

négy


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

mar csak egy hozzaszolas es kesz


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

három


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

kettő


----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)

mar kesz is, remelem hogy konnyen tudom majd hasznalni ezt az oldalt


----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

heuréka


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Nittacska (2010 Június 28)




----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A női természet közeli rokona a művészetnek.


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

kiss


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)




----------



## neo500 (2010 Június 28)

szóval ?


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:d


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)




----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

\\m/


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:!:


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:23:


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Még jó, hogy ilyen lassan haladunk, mert lehet, hogy rossz irányba megyünk!


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:444:


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

kilenc


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:roll:


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

:22:


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

nyolc


----------



## theodwyn (2010 Június 28)

://:


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

*a*

a


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

*a*

akiss


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

hét


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

bb


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

bbbbb


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

ccc


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

cccc


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

ccccc


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

ccccccc


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

ddd


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

s


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

szasz vertumnusz


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

d


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

f


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

csak nem letöltenél vmt?


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

g


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

ffff


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

g


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Hali
Heinlein angyali üdvözletét :O)


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

h, mi?


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Te?


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

uuuu, az szép lehet


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Az angyali üdvözlet egy könyv


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

icipici kis mesét


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Hosszú ideje nem olvastam scifit, de ez nagyon bejött.


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

szép könyv, van olyan


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Asimov Alapítványához hasonló a telepátia használatáról alkotott koncepciója.


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

én asimovot olvastam utoljára ebben a témakörben


----------



## hajoo (2010 Június 28)

100 éve, na további jó abc-zést


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

A vicc benne, hogy most dolgozunk egy telepátaitréningre alkalmas szoftveren...


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

szintén zenész?


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

jaja


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

13 Győzni fogok... XD


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

14
te mit?


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

hajrá


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## WanWan (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

15 egyre lassulok...


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## WanWan (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

Vertumnus 17


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## barbika25 (2010 Június 28)

aha aszt hiszem megvan a 20 hozzászolásom de a 2 napom nincs


----------



## barbika25 (2010 Június 28)

aha a 20 megvan már látom


----------



## Vertumnus (2010 Június 28)

ééés... BUMM.


----------



## barbika25 (2010 Június 28)

na mindegy várok holnapig


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

na akkor ide lehet gondolatokat írni?


----------



## barbika25 (2010 Június 28)

minden rendben de jo


----------



## barbika25 (2010 Június 28)

ez asztán az oldal


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

él még ez a fórum?


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

be happy, don't marry


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

nobody remains virgin, life ****s everyone


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

zsírlézer


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

és még 2 nap!


----------



## datar (2010 Június 28)

koszonom 1


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

vett egy lovat?


----------



## datar (2010 Június 28)

koszonom 2


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 28)

jó itt


----------



## datar (2010 Június 28)

koszonom 3


----------



## Blademaster (2010 Június 28)

123


----------



## Blademaster (2010 Június 28)

456


----------



## Blademaster (2010 Június 28)

123


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Aki látni akarja a fényt, annak kockáztatnia kell a sötétséget.f


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A hiba, az hiba! Ha egy újabb hibát követünk el, abban sincs semmi kivetnivaló, de ugyanazt a hibát kétszer elkövetni ostobaság.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Tudod, az érzelmek és a tettek mindig összefüggnek. Egyik nem létezhet a másik nélkül.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Egyedüli törvény: tedd, ami jól esik!


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A hold tolvaj – nem a saját fényét szórja, a Naptól csent sugarakat veri vissza.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A hullámok látványa időnként többet segít az embernek, mint a legjobb pszichiáter.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Nincs értelme megengedni, hogy az emberek beleüssék az orrukat bizonyos dolgokba.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A levegő, ezrek lélegzetének keveréke, akiknek egyike te vagy.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

em mondhatjuk a napnak, hogy süss többet. Vagy az esőnek, hogy ess kevesebbet.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

A szerelem nagyon egyszerű. Hátat fordítani a szerelemnek olyan, mintha a sors szemébe nevetnénk, s azt mondanánk neki: "Vedd vissza ezt az ajándékot, nincs rá szükségem."


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Ha hinnél, tudnád, a Nap nem csak lenyugszik, de másnap újra fölkel.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Szeretni semmi. Ha szeretnek, az már valami. Ha szeretsz és szeretnek, az a minden.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Jobb részegnek és vidámnak lenni, mint józannak és kedvtelennek.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Nincs szabály kivétel nélkül.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Akit, amit szeretsz szabadon kell engedned. Ha visszajön hozzád, a Tiéd. Ha nem, akkor soha nem is volt az.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A magam részéről minden tőlem telhetőt megtettem. Márpedig ki vágyhat ennél többre?


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Az igaz szerelemnek nem lehet útját állni. A szerelem olyan érzés, amely magától kivirágzik, csak tudni kell adni.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A bontás mindig könnyebb, mint az építés.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Az életben mindig hinni kell valamiben. Akár Istenben, akár a szerelemben.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A hold - szenvtelen, néma tanúja a szerelem és bosszú édes pillanatainak.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Ha érzed és nem teszel meg mindent, pofán csapod az életet.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Politikában, hitelügyletben és szerelemben átkozottul keveset ér a becsületszó.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

A férfiak olyanok mint a csoki: édesek és nagy hasat csinálnak.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A városban élve elfelejtjük, milyen fekete az éjszaka, milyen ragyogó a hold, milyen rengeteg a csillag.


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Nézz az égre, s meglátod a Balatont, nézz a Balatonra, s meglátod az eget.


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Ha dolgozni támad kedvem, leülök csendben egy sarokba és megvárom, amíg elmúlik.


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Há de jó, há nem milyen jó? Há most mondd meg, hogy mégis nem milyen nagyon de jó!


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Általában az események nem mellettünk, fölöttünk haladnak el, hanem rajtunk át, és átalakítanak bennünket.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott.


----------



## luchia1115 (2010 Június 28)

Az embernek adnia kell magára.


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

Igazándiból csak azért regisztráltam, hogy le tudjam tölteni egy ismerősömnek a 

*Ezoterikus letöltések* *Kormányos: Elke topik 213-as *hozzászólásában lévő Férficsábítás 1, 2 könyveket. Viszont ha még a két napot is ki kell várni, akkor lehet fölöslegesen regisztráltam, mert nekem sürgősen kellene.


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

b


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

c


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

d


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Forma1


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Ferrari


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

e


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Mercedes


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Renault


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

f


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Bmw


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

g


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

McLaren


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

h


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Super Aguri


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

i


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Hispania


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

Ez mekkora hülyeség, hogy 20 hozzászólásnak lennie kell. Pláne így értelmetlen is.


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

j


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Lotus


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

k


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Red Bull


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

l


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Toro Rosso


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

m


----------



## RBogi88 (2010 Június 28)

Williams


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

n


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

o


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

p


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

q


----------



## kisspepe (2010 Június 28)

r


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele!


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Jobb ma egy veréb, mint holnap egy túzok!


----------



## Blademaster (2010 Június 28)

123


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Hej kuszmabég kuszkereki
Votykos csukácsok valaki
Dengelegi!


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Célbenőkör hédereg
Mácsul gondorásznak
Vidra gindó léderek
Szunnya ferde nyászlag.


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Ha majd eljössz rózsám
A halotti toromra
Ejts egy könnyet
Kihűlt kondenzátoromra


----------



## vipera07 (2010 Június 28)

*q*

sduiohgsdiouf


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 28)

Az első Karinthy a másik kettő Stanislaw Lem.


----------



## vipera07 (2010 Június 28)

Látjáto ééé feleim szümtükhel mik vogymuk???
Isa pur, is homou vogymuk !!!!!


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Minden bonyolult problémának van egy egyszerű, világos és rossz megoldása.


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A jövőben az a legjobb, hogy csak egynapi adagokban jön.


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

A Program az, ami az adatokat hibaüzenetekké konvertálja.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Tudod, az érzelmek és a tettek mindig összefüggnek. Egyik nem létezhet a másik nélkül


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

:d


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A szex, a fájdalom és a szerelem az emberi lét korlátait feszegető tapasztalatok. Csak az ismeri az életet, aki ismeri ezeket a határokat. Minden más felesleges időpocsékolás, unalmas ismételgetés, öregedés és halál, anélkül, hogy az ember megtudná, mit keres ezen a földön.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Az ember egész földi létének lényege a Másik Fél keresése. Nem számít, ha valaki a tudás, a pénz, vagy a hatalom hajszolása mögé bújik. Akármit ér is el, nem lesz tökéletes, ha közben nem talál rá a Másik Felére


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A régi szerelmeim megtanítottak rá, hogy tudjam, mit akarok. Ahhoz, hogy teljesen át tudjam adni magam, el kellett felejtenem a sebeket, amelyeket más férfiak ejtettek rajtam.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A világnak semmi másra nincs szüksége, mint példákra, olyan emberekre, akik az álmaik szerint tudnak élni, és képesek harcolni az elképzeléseikért.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Kétféle idióta létezik: az egyik, aki azért nem tesz meg valamit, mert megfenyegették, a másik pedig, aki azért tesz meg valamit, mert megfenyegették


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Nem vagyok a sors áldozata – gondolta minden percben -, hiszen merek kockáztatni, átlépni a korlátaimat, és olyan kalandban lesz részem, amelyre majd öregkoromban, egy unalmas délutánon nosztalgiával emlékezhetek – bármilyen abszurdnak tűnhet is ez.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Mindenki, az égvilágon mindenki kérni akar tőlem valamit. Ezért dicsérnek, hízelegnek és fölajánlják azt, amire szerintük szükségem van. Holott másra sem vágyom, mint hogy végre egyedül legyek.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Eddig a pillanatig emberek milliói adták már fel. Nem bosszankodnak, nem sírnak, nem csinálnak semmit, csak várják, hogy teljen az idő. Elvesztették a reagálás képességét. Te viszont szomorú vagy. Ez azt jelzi, hogy még él a lelked.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A harcos számára nem létezik jobb és rosszabb: tudja, hogy mindenkiben megvannak azok a képességek, amelyekre szüksége van a maga egyéni élete során.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Az egyik elmeséli a másiknak, a titokzatos lánc egyre hosszabb lesz, és az, amiről az író azt hitte, hogy magányos munka, egyszer csak átalakul: híd lesz belőle, csónak, amelynek segítségével a lelkek közlekednek és kapcsolatba kerülnek egymással.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Élni, szeretni minden percet, minden másodpercet. Nincs hely, nincs idő a szomorúságra, a kétségre, semmire: csak a nagy szeretet van, az élet szeretete.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A szerelem igazolja azokat a tetteket, amelyeket az emberek képtelenek megérteni - hacsak nem élik át ugyanazt a szerelmet


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Egyszer eljön a nap, amikor minden szívbe beköltözik a szeretet, és az ember legrettenetesebb ellensége - a magány, amely rosszabb, mint az éhezés - örökre elűzetik a föld színéről


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

Nem hiszem, hogy megbotlottam és elestem. Inkább úgy gondolom, hogy megint ki kell állnom egy próbát, ami megtanít a következő lépésre.


----------



## Memike92 (2010 Június 28)

A változások, amiket a sors idéz elő az emberekben, kedvezőek, csak meg kell tudni fejteni, ami bennük rejlik.


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## AndreaIP (2010 Június 28)

:d


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

A legegyszerűbb válasz minden kérdésre egy mosoly. Utána már döntsék el ők, hogy mit akarunk vele mondani.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Aki őszintén tud mosolyogni, rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Légy jóban a rosszal, és így soha nem leszel rosszban a jóval. Ez neked is elég kell legyen a boldogsághoz.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Az élet barátok nélkül olyan, mint a kert virágok nélkül.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Igaz barát az aki, ha hibáztál nem akar választ a kérdéseire, hanem veled együtt hallgat!


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Csak a barát vonzalma önzetlen, nincs benne érdek, sem az érzékek játéka. A barátság szolgálat, erős és komoly szolgálat, a legnagyobb emberi próba és szerep.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

A barátság az égvilágon semmit nem követel, kivéve egyvalamit: őszinteséget. Csak ezt az egyet, de ez nem kevés


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Az igazi barát a legnagyobb kincs - és minden kincs közül ennek megszerzésére gondolunk legkevesebbet.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Egy furcsa érzés, az jár a fejemben, oly jó, a lépteit hallgatom, majd amikor megáll én tovább megyek.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Idézetek küldését választottam, hogy gyorsan gyüljön a 20 hozzászólás Nagyon jó a fórum, vétek lemaradni róla.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

A legnemesebb tett a világon az, amit nem tesznek meg csak azért nehogy fájdalmat okozzanak vele a másiknak.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Ha mindig csak elfutsz sose találsz menedéket


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Adj a népnek szabadságot: mindent adtál neki; tedd rabszolgává: elvetted mindenét


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Gyermekkorunk egyik legszebb pillanatai azok mikor szüleink énekeltek verset, altatót mondtak nekünk, mert nem csak élveztük és tapasztalatot kaphattunk tőlük, hanem szívüket, lelküket beleadták és ettől lett olyan szép, mint ahogy később visszagondolunk rá. Ilyenkor hiányozni kezd az az idő és végül rájövünk hogy gyermekek vagyunk még mindig.


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

Óriásként, felhők 
közül, félszegen 
hajlok rád köszöntőn, 
köszöntlek e földön, 
pici idegen!


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

"A gyermek szeme a jövő tükre. Jaj annak, aki elhomályosítja."


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

"Jöjj, gyermek, messzi tájra 
Zúgó vizek otthonába 
Tündér vezet, fogja kezed 
Mert a Földön oly sok a jaj, 
fel sem foghatja eszed..."


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)

„Abból tudhatod, hogy a gyermekeid kezdenek felnőni, hogy olyanokat kérdeznek, amikre van válasz.”


----------



## joeadelfin (2010 Június 28)




----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

jó volt ma az edzéps


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

szandi tedd az ajkad az ajkamhoz


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

Imádom a rockyt


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

Imádom Mátééééééééééééééééééééétttt  annyira szeretem hogy azt else hiszitek


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

gyöngyszemeeek(L)


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

Szerdán diszkóskodunk Lola parti lesssz


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

nemrég lettem 16  ez annyira szuper


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

mit irjak már h beteljen 20 izzé? nekem kelll ez a zene 
szandi tedd az ajkad az ajkamhoz


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

na mivan már????


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

Anya lecsót csinál


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

hiáynzol máttééééé


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

ajjj  szerelmes vagyok


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

xD lolll mátéval telefonálok


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

szerelmes vagyok


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

holanpis edzés van


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

remélem kész leszmára 2.rész is


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

nagyon szuper eddig a sor egysszerűen imádom


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

még kell 3 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

márcsak 2 ez hihetetlen rmeélem utána lebirom tölteni


----------



## hugi16 (2010 Június 28)

ezazzz szurkoljatok(Y)páááááááááááá


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

mesélek egy történetet...


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

hugi16 hajrá! hajrá!


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

követem mindenki példáját.


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

a történet arról szól, hogy


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

létezik egy faj aki köztünk jár...


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

pont úgy néz ki mint egy ember.


----------



## kalir (2010 Június 28)

*1.hozzászólás*

blabla


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

semmi különbség nincs sem első sem második ránézésre, kivéve


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

hogy bárki aki közel van hozzá furán kezdi el érezni magát.


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 28)

ugy néz ki, mint egy kacsa, ugy totyog, mint egy kacsa, úgy hápog, mint egy kacsa, hát miért ne hivhatnánk kacsának?!


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

hogy értsd idézem egy bölcs ember gondolatait...


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

mikor nyugodt környezet vesz körül könnyű nyugodtnak maradni


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

totalcar írta:


>


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

de próbáltál már nyáron egy ablaktalan zsúfolt buszon "zen"ben lenni?


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Szikra9 írta:


> 14


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

nem könnyű dolog!


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Szikra9 írta:


> 15


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

de ha sikerült és úgy is maradtál akkor valahol elhagytad


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Fernis írta:


> nem könnyű dolog!


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

azt a részed amire nincs szükséged


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Szikra9 írta:


> 17


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Fernis írta:


> azt a részed amire nincs szükséged


----------



## Szikra9 (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

az EGOd


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

Szikra9 írta:


> 20


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

és ha megtetted a világ legkönnyebb feladatát ...


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

elmondhatod magadról, hogy


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

MFerii írta:


> Tudor


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

olyan lettél mint Jézus vagy Buddha... egy Avatar, aki azért jár köztünk hogy másoknak segítsen hogyan kell elveszíteni az egojukat!


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

Ez jó!


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

21 :d


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

Ez jó!  2


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Fernis (2010 Június 28)

a franc!!!


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

Ez jó!  4


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

Ez jó!  5


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

ejjj


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

hopp


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

kopp


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

muff


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

abc


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

jaja


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

röff


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

reccs


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

rece


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

fice


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

csecse


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

becse


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## rato (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

pöff


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

töff


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

puff


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

győzelem


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## SylerMusic (2010 Június 28)

ezez


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## mrbutch (2010 Június 28)

fertig


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

csodálatos könyvek vannak itt fent


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

már ki is néztem jó néhányat


----------



## Mary79 (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

még csak 14


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Katica80 (2010 Június 28)

és 20, jeee


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## b.jo (2010 Június 28)

A kutya ugat a karaván halad!


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## magnes30 (2010 Június 28)

utolsó


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 28)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 28)

Nagyon jó könyveket látok a letölthetők között!


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 28)

Nen régen olvastam a Seth könyveket. Érdekes volt!


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 28)

Utoljára Popper Pétertől olvastam a Holdidő c. könyvét.


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[dfsaf

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

hello


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

uehfurgfv


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

rfegrw


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 28)

Nagyon szeretem az írásait, az előadásait is többször láttam a tévében.


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[fevwrvf


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

Üdv


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

fewrec


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

valaki


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

mennyi kell mégggzgfgzr4


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

ikea


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[nemememem


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

alak


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

kátrány


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

te is gyülytöd a 20 hozzászólást??


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

nyúl


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

Lina


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

almabor


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

nsokat kell várni sajna


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

retek


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[gyors vagy


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

kikerics


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

csigabiga


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

csak meg lesz


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

ananász


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

nem tudom mennyi van még


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

százados


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

sumák


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

sikeülnie kell


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

kutyagumi


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

ajjjajajjj


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

immateriális


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

sebaj


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

még 3


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

jajgat


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

már csak 2


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

tolakodik


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

mostttttt


----------



## Mystrea (2010 Június 28)

kitalál


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

királyság


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[jhucfvg


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

*cim1*

Csak tanulj és taníts,
hogy majd tanítva megtanuld:
a helyed ott van, ahol szeretnek! 
Ákos


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

[okiuhiuj


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Csak tanulj és taníts,
hogy majd tanítva megtanuld:
a helyed ott van, ahol szeretnek! 
Ákos


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Sok sebet hordozok, de hordozok magamban olyan pillanatokat is, melyek soha nem történtek volna meg, ha nem merészkedek túl a határokon.


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Nem hiszem, hogy megbotlottam és elestem. Inkább úgy gondolom, hogy megint ki kell állnom egy próbát, ami megtanít a következő lépésre.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Egyetlenegyszer mertem megkérdezni tőle: "Miért szeretsz te engem?"
Azt felelte: "Fogalmam sincs, de egyáltalán nem is érdekel."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Néha azt hiszem, a szeretetre vár . Valószínűleg csillapíthatatlan ez az éhség: aki egyszer belekóstolt, holtáig ízlelni szeretné. Közben már megtudtam, hogy szeretetet kapni lehet, mindig csak adni kell, ez a mód . Megtudtam azt is, hogy semmi nehezebb, mint a szeretetet kifejezni.
Márai Sándor


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

hbgvgv


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

uuhuhu


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

vedd úgy h egy rossz könyv volt amit elolvastál de közben valóságlet, végig ölvastad, letetted. találtál egy másik könyvet de az már rajtad múlik hogy mersz e olvasni


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

"El kell engedned azt, aki voltál, hogy azzá válhass, aki leszel..."


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

vzbun


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

" Csak egy vagyok, de vagyok; nem tehetek meg bármit, de valamit tehetek; s minthogy nem tehetek meg bármit, nem fogok elzárkózni attól, amit megtehetek. "


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

66


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

"Brahma először megteremtette a férfit. Amikor az asszonyra került volna sor, már nem volt semmije, tehát összegyűjtötte a méhraj zümmögését, a galamb turbékolását; a napsugár csendjét, a felhők mélabúját, és a szél kiszámíthatatlanságát, a nyúl félénkségét és a páva hiúságát, a virágok törékenységét és a gyémánt keménységét, a méz édességét és a tigris kegyetlenségét; a tűz forróságát és a hó hidegségét, a szarka fecsegését, a daru képmutatását és a gólya hűségét. Mindezekből alkotta Brahma az asszonyt és a férfinak adta." indiai történet


----------



## csehiviki (2010 Június 28)

67


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás és az önfeláldozás között... És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel, és a társaság a biztonsággal... És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét, és a bók nem esküszó... És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget: a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével... És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd, mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez... Egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér... Műveld hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet, ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked...
Veronica A. Shoffstall


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

csacska macska mocska


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

hihi


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

kifogytam az idézetekből


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

5+5=10


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Egy szép napon az erdei állatok versenyt rendeztek saját szórakoztatásukra.
Építettek egy magas falat és megkérték a békákat, hogy másszák meg.
Csábító volt a fődíj -finom falatok -, így hát sok jelentkező akadt a feladatra. Körbegyűltek az állatok: nyulak, medvék, rókák és farkasok, no meg persze vaddisznók. Felharsant a kürtszó és kezdetét vette a viadal. Legalább ötven béka indult neki a meredek falnak. 
- Úgysem sikerül nekik - mondta egy nyúl és mikor kimondta, három béka le is esett a földre.
- Túl gyengék ehhez! - harsogta a medve és láss csodát: tíz béka megint lepottyant a talajra.
- A békák nem is tudnak falat mászni - nevetett a vaddisznó, erre vagy húszan zuhantak le a falról!
Ez így ment egészen addig, míg csupán egyetlen béka haladt a csúcs felé. Ő viszont már majdnem felért.
- Le fog esni - morogta a farkas, de nem így történt. A béka felért a csúcsra! Egyedül az ötvenből, egyedüli békaként teljesítette a távot. Pedig olyan kis vézna béka volt. Az állatok körbeállták.
- Gratulálunk, hogy sikerült épp neked? - kérdezte a róka. 
- Mi a titkod? - kérdezte egy másik béka. 
- Gyakoroltál? - szegezte neki kérdését a farkas. 
Csakhogy a béka csendben maradt. Ekkor döbbentek rá: a győztes béka SÜKET! Ő nem hallotta, nem hallhatta a kétkedő, lekicsinylő és pesszimista megjegyzéseket. Csak saját belső hangját hallotta:
-Feljebb, feljebb, feljebb! - mondogatta magában. Tudta, hogy képes rá és nem vették el önbizalmát.
Mert lássuk be, nap mint nap találkozunk olyanokkal akik ezt súlykolják belénk. Úgyhogy tanuljunk meg a kellő időben süketté válni! Olyankor csak saját, őszinte belső hangunkra hallgassunk! Akkor többször érünk fel a csúcsra.


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Melyik farkas fog győzni?
Egyszer, egy idősebb Cherokee indián így tanította az unokáit az élet dolgairól:
Harc dúl bennem. egy szörnyű háborúskodás két farkas között.
Az egyik farkas képviseli a félelmet, a haragot, az irigységet, a bánatot, a sajnálkozást, a mohóságot és a kapzsiságot, 
az arroganciát, a gőgöt és az önteltséget, a fennhéjázást, az önsajnálatot, a bűntudatot és a bűnösséget, 
a neheztelést, a megbántódást, a kisebbrendűségi és a felsőbbrendűségi érzést egyaránt, 
a hazugságokat, a hamisságokat, a büszkeséget és az egót.
A másik farkas pedig a vidámságot, a jókedvet, a békességet, a szeretetet, a reményt, a megosztást és az együttérzést, 
a derűt és a nyugalmat, a higgadtságot, a szerénységet, a kedvességet, a jóakaratot és a jóindulatot, 
a barátságot, a bátorságot, a beleérző képességet, a nagylelkűséget, az igazságosságot, a könyörületet 
és a részvétet, a bizalmat, a becsületet, a hűséget és a hitet képviseli.
Ugyanez a harc folyik bennetek is és minden élő emberben.
A gyerekek pár pillanatig elgondolkoztak a hallottakon, majd az egyikük megkérdezte a nagyapját:
Melyik farkas fog győzni?
Az öreg Cherokee egyszerűen ezt felelte: Az, amelyiket tápláljuk.


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

ru.kkukk


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

lé.,.hgfb


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

Mire figyelsz?
Történt egyszer, hogy egy indián sétált egy nagy amerikai városban a nem indián barátjával. 
A New York-i Times Square környékén jártak. Éppen csúcsidő volt, tehát sokan nyüzsögtek az utcákon. 
Az autósok nyomták a dudákat, a taxisok csikorogva fordultak be az utcasarkokon, a város zaja szinte süketítő volt. Egyszer csak megszólalt az indián: - Hallok egy tücsköt. 
-Az nem lehet- mondta a barátja. - Ekkora zajban hogy lehetne meghallani egy tücsköt? 
-Biztos vagyok benne. Hallottam egy tücsköt - mondta az indián 
-Ez őrültség- mondta újra a barátja. 
Az indián viszont egy kis ideig türelmesen figyelt, majd elindult az utca másik oldalára, ahol néhány bokor nőtt. 
Az ágak között tényleg megtalálta a tücsköt. 
A barátja álla leesett: - Ez lehetetlen. Neked természetfölötti hallásod van.
-Nem- válaszolt a bennszülött -Az én fülem semmiben sem különbözik a tiedtől. 
A dolog csak azon múlik, hogy mire figyelsz jobban. 
-Ez lehetetlen, én sose hallanék meg egy tücsköt ilyen zajban. 
Nem, nem lehetetlen - hitetlenkedett tovább a barátja.
-Az egész csak azon múlik, hogy mi a legfontosabb neked. 
Figyelj! Bemutatom. 
Az indián kivett a zsebéből néhány érmét, majd a földre ejtette azokat. 
Harminc méteres körzetben minden fej megfordult, hogy vajon az érme, ami csörrent, nem az övék-e. 
-Látod már, hogy mire gondoltam? 
Az egész azon múlik, hogy mi az, ami fontos számodra.


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

"Én nem így képzeltem."
Forrás: Alexander Oakwood - Bagolyvár Kiadó
Végy erőt magadon, s gondold át életedet, eddigi pályafutásodat. Mit értél el azzal, hogy tanultál, több száz vastag betűs oldalt bemagoltál, s végül szüleid örömére sikeres vizsgát tettél? 
Ezután elhelyezkedtél egy - akkor még - jó nevű vállalatnál, ahol felnéztek rád, mint szakszervezeti tagra, s becsülték személyedben az új brigádvezetőt.
Emlékszel még? Kb. 40 évvel ezelőtt történt, egy május elsejei felvonulás után, "Kiváló dolgozó"-i jelvényt vehettél át a magas tribünön, ahol az igazgató megveregette vállad, és mindenki előtt azt mondta: "csak így tovább" fiam!
Színes lufik szálltak a magasba, elégedett voltál, s büszke is magadra, hiszen gyermekeid is felnéztek rád!
Gondoltad, most már könnyű lesz minden, az út sima előtted, s járható is. Nincs akadálya annak, hogy teljes erővel folytasd, hiszen elismert dolgozó lettél. Holnaptól mindenki felnéz rád, s a nők is utánad fordulnak. Szép jövő vár rád - gondoltad.
Biztos voltál benne, hogy némi túlórával, egy kis többletmunkával még nagyobb ember leszel a főnök szemében. Most már joggal várhatod az újabb fizetésemelést.
Emlékszel? Kaptál is nem egyszer, de sajnos az inflációt nem tudta követni, s Te mindig ott maradtál, ahol a part szakadt.
Kezdett nem tetszeni a dolog. De Te nem csüggedtél, s nem is voltál fáradt. Remek ötleted támadt! Vállalsz egy második műszakot, s ha ügyes leszel, még a családodra is marad egy kis időd.
Dolgoztál, dolgoztál, csakhogy egy kicsit most elbíztad magad!
A főnököd észrevette, hogy egyre fáradtabb vagy, s lankadt a munkakedved is.
A kutya sem szereti, ha néha nem simogatják meg! Sebaj! Majd egy kicsit jobban belehúzol a másodállásodba!
Olyan butus voltál, hogy még az éjszakáidat is rááldoztad a munkára, s alig értél haza, máris indulhattál a céghez. A főnök előtt gyorsan elhúztál, nehogy megint azt mondja: "jó karikás a szemed, csak nem éjszakáztál?"
Nem gondoltad, hogy az otthoni munkáid így elmaradnak, s azt sem vetted észre, hogy gyermekeid már a serdülőkort is átlépték, és házasodni készülnek. Most aztán a lovak közé kellett csapnod, mert még nagyobb szükséged volt a pénzre, mint valaha.
Akkor nem gondoltad, mit művelsz magaddal, most viszont már érzed is, az ész nélküli hajtás hova vezetett. Fáj minden porcikád, a vérnyomásod is magas, a szíveddel sincs minden rendben. Alig várod a nyugdíjazást, hogy végre kipihend az Életet.
Jobb, ha most leülsz egy kicsit a tópartra, s hallgatod a csendet. Lazíts egy kicsit, vedd észre a természetet. Tépj ki egy szálat a fűcsomó közül, vedd a szádba, mint gyerekkorodban.
Tudom, most az jutott eszedbe, amikor diák voltál, s ebéd után kiültél a ház mögé könyvvel a kezedben, s elkezdted magolni a vastag betűs részeket.
Fel-felnéztél az égre, s megcsodáltad a szárnyaló madarakat. - Minden előjött igaz? - 
Nézz fel most is az égre, s láthatod, a madarak most is szabadon szárnyalnak, mit sem tudva arról, mi történik idelent. S Te? Veled mi van? Mi volt? Érezted valaha, hogy szabad vagy?
Lassan a tó fölé hajolsz, ahonnan egy ősz hajú fazon néz vissza rád, s azt mondja: 
"Én nem így képzeltem." 
Tudod, mit mondok? Még mindig tudsz változtatni, ha akarsz!


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

lapos az életem


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

AZ ABLAK
Két, súlyosan beteg ember feküdt ugyanazon kórteremben. Egyikük minden nap délután felült az ágyban egy órácskára, hogy ezzel megmozgassa a szervezetét. Az ágya a kórterem egyetlen ablakához közelebbi volt. A másik beteg ember egész nap csak feküdt az ágyában, a plafont bámulva. Beszélgettek a családról, feleségről, gyerekekről, a katonakorukról, a nyaralásaikról, ahogy az szokásos ilyen helyzetben. Az az ember, aki az ablaknál feküdt, minden délután, amikor felült, azzal töltötte az időt, hogy elkezdte közvetíteni a másiknak, mit lát az ablakon át a kinti világból. A másik ágyon fekvő embert egy idő után szinte csak ezek a színes beszámolók tartották életben, már alig várta őket, ez volt minden változatosság az életében. Az ablak egy kellemes, tavacskával díszített parkra nézett. Vadkacsák és hattyúk úszkáltak a tavon, és gyerekek játszottak távirányítós játékhajóikkal rajta. Szerelmespárok üldögéltek a színes virágágyások mellett órákig, egymásba felejtkezve. Miközben az ablak melletti beteg kimerítő részletességgel írta le a kinti világot , a másik, folyton fekvő behunyta a szemét és maga elé képzelte a látványt. Egy meleg délutánon az ablak melletti ember egy, a parkon átvonuló karneváli menetről beszélt. Bár a folyton fekvő ember nem hallotta a zenészeket, maga elé képzelte őket a másik érzékletes leírása alapján. A napok és hetek teltek. Egy reggel a betegeket fürdetni készülő nővér az ablak melletti embert élettelenül találta az ágyában, mert az éjjel csendben elaludt örökre. Elszomorodva hívta a személyzetet, hogy kivigyék az elhunytat. Amint alkalom kínálkozott rá, a korábban a belső ágyon fekvő beteg kérte, hogy a másik ágyban fekhessen. A nővér szívesen segített, kényelembe helyezve őt azon az ágyon, majd magára hagyta. Lassan, fájdalmaktól gyötörve az ablak felé fordult az ember, és megdöbbenve látta: az ablak egy tűzfalra néz. Megkérdezte a nővért, mi történhetett az eltávozott szobatárssal, hogy olyan szépnek festette le az ablakon túli világot. A nővér elárulta, hogy azaz ember vak volt, nem láthatta a falat sem. Valószínűleg csak bátorítani akarta Önt! - mondta a férfinak. 
Tanulság: igazi boldogság boldogabbá tenni másokat, nem törődve saját helyzetünkkel. Bajainkat megosztva csökkenthetjük őket, de ha derűnket és boldogságunkat osztjuk meg másokkal, megsokszorozzuk azt. Ha gazdagnak szeretnéd érezni magad, számold össze azokat a dolgokat az életedben, melyeket nem vehetsz meg semmi pénzért. Minden nap ajándék az élettől, így becsüld meg a napjaidat, melyek száma - bármilyen sok is jusson - véges.


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

"Képzelj el egy bankot, ahol minden reggel 86.400 Ft kerül a számládra. 
Ez nem marad meg a holnapi napra. Minden este lenullázódik, akármennyit is használtál fel a nap folyamán. 
Hát akkor mit lehet tenni? Használd fel mindet! 
Mindannyiunknak van ilyen bankja: ez az IDŐ.
Minden reggel 86.400 másodperccel gazdagabbak vagyunk. 
Minden este lenullázódik, elveszik, akármennyit is használtunk fel céljaink eléréséhez. 
Soha nem kapod vissza! 
Az óra forog. Csináld ma a lehető legtöbbet!
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy év, kérdezd meg a diákot, akinek ismételnie kell. 
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy hónap, kérdezd meg az anyát, aki koraszülöttet hozott a világra. 
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy hét, kérdezd meg a hetilap szerkesztőjét. 
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy óra, kérdezd meg a szerelmest, aki a találkozóra vár.
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy perc, kérdezd meg az utast, aki lekéste a vonatot. 
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy másodperc, kérdezd meg az autóst, aki nem tudta elkerülni a balesetet. 
Hogy megértsd, mennyit ér egy tizedmásodperc, kérdezd meg a sportolót, aki csak ezüstérmet nyert az Olimpián.
Minden pillanat kincs, ami a tiéd!
És becsüld meg jobban, mert megoszthatod valakivel. És emlékezz, hogy az idő senkire sem vár.
A Tegnap történelem. A Holnap rejtelem. A Ma ajándék."


----------



## viharboszorka22 (2010 Június 28)

FARKASOK ÉNEKE
Éhes voltam, etettél.
Szerettelek, szerettél.
Támadtak, megvédtél.
Fáztam, melegítettél.
Bántottalak, nem sírtál.
Beteg voltam, mellém bújtál.
Menekültem, visszavártál.
Eső után szárítottál.
Meséltem, megcsókoltál.
Elfogtak, velem voltál.
Kergetted az ördögöket.
Vigyáztad a gyerekeket.
Homlokomon gyöngy virágzik.
Akartam, alig látszik.
Elveszett, megtalálom.
A csordán kívül nincs barátom
Hallgasd farkasok énekét,
érezd velem a szenvedélyt.
Farkasok éneke Égig elér,
érezd velem a szenvedélyt.
Bárány voltam, ordas lettem.
Meleg az ösvény, nem szeretem.
Hervadt szirmok ágyamban,
vágyaim utódokban.
A pusztában egyedül élek,
ember testben, farkas vérrel.
Isteneim: virágok, fények,
üvöltök, ha a Holdra nézek.
Hallgasd farkasok énekét,
érezd velem a szenvedélyt.
Farkasok éneke Égig elér,
érezd velem a szenvedélyt.


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

molitva


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

marija serifovic is the winner of the esc 2007


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

russia in 2008


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

norway in 2009


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

germany in 2010


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

finland in 2006


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

greece in 2005


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

ukraine in 2004


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

ah, király


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

turkey in 2003


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Kanadában mindenhol olyan hideg van? ez az only thing ami visszatart...


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

latvia 2002


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

estonia 2001


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

denmark 2000


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

az király, ott van az a fekete ital


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Elvis él


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

e72+e51


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

they say...


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Fender Hot Rod Deluxe


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

...... 122345


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

jhjztecn,éljhff finally


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Runaway Boys


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Fishnet Stockings


----------



## baguszszhley (2010 Június 28)

még 1 mert még mindig azt írja ki ... nah...


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Ubangi Stomp


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Jeanie. Jeanie. Jeanie.


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Storm The Embassy


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Rock This Town


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Rumble In Brighton


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Stray Cat Strut


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Crawl Up And Die


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Double Talkin Baby


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

My One Desire


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Wild Saxophone


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Wont Stand In Your Way


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Rockabilly Rebel


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

Bring It Back


----------



## AkosSydney (2010 Június 28)

és most már jöhet Homonyik papa


----------



## Vivalavida (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Vivalavida (2010 Június 28)

Vivalavida


----------



## karki (2010 Június 28)

:d


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

hát jah ..


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ümmm


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

óh.. jo ez ez az oldal naon kiss


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

..csacska angyal


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ahann biztos amuyg


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

jo hogy lehet zenéket is letötleni ..:!:


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

valaki itt van ?


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

gergőtt -(L)(KL)kiss


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

jenike


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

évike


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

fáj a torkom


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

sean paul de szeretem


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ki szereti még ?


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

hát kis


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ja ja igyvan


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ez van ezt kell szeretni !!


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

oohh..istenkém


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

nah végre


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## maya06 (2010 Június 28)

ümmm


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Kvaszticsfedor (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

dsdfdsf


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

xvxcvcvvcvcv


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

qewewewewe


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

bvcvbvcbv


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

4trtetter


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

aasasaaa


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

btggffg


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

adadsdsdsad


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

ljklklklklk


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

mbnmvn


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

tzuzuztuz


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 28)

56jzjtj


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

1


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## noak (2010 Június 28)

a


----------



## noak (2010 Június 28)

b


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## bizsu82 (2010 Június 28)

+ 1 ráadás...


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

*Na néhány "sportriporter-aranyköpés" Mert számokat tán mégsem írnék *

1. Hatalmasak ezek a belga játékosok, betöltik az egész képernyőt. (Knézy)
2. Elszállt Andersson lába, most hozzák vissza a stadionba. (Knézy)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

3. Az angolok szokás szerint meglepően agresszívan kezdtek. (Hajdú B.)
4. Azt kell mondanom, amit már Dobó István is mondott 1566-ban az egri vár védése közben: feljöttek a törökök. (Hajdú B.)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

5. Tipikus svéd kapus: beállt a kapuba, s véd.
6. A kapusnak komolyan kell összpontosítania, hogy ne dőljön el addig, amíg a labda odaér. (Hajdú B. )


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

*1*

1


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

2


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

7. Abdullah próbálta meghúzni, ehelyett őt húzták meg. (Faragó)
8. Mint egy romboló, odakúszik. (Knézy)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

3


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

4


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

9. A gól nélküli döntetlen végeredménye nulla-nulla (Vitray)
10. A pálya nem esik messze a stadiontól. (Szőnyi)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

11. Mező rúgja ki a labdát a róla elnevezett mezőnybe. (Vass István Z.)
12. Most pontot tehetett volna a továbbjutás kérdőjelére. (Hajdú B.)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

13. Az ellenfél egyszerűen nem tud eljutni a Porto kapujáig. Pontosabban el tud, csak labda nélkül. (Vitár)
14. Hrutka, jó lövés, bedobás. (Knézy)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

15. Elnézést, csak leesett a mikrofonom és felnyomtam magamnak. (Faragó)
16. És most 22-es számmal beáll a 22-es játékos. (Vitár)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

5


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

17. De nagy gólt lőttél Preisinger! Mondhatnám, hogy ez a Bélák napja, de hát ő nem is Béla, hanem Sándor. (Siklós Erik)
18. Dzurják a felső sarokba gurított. (Gulyás)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

6


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

19. Tizenegyes, érdekes döntés. De lássuk csak, az argentinok újabb támadást vezetnek, szinte lekopírozzák az elózó akciót és tizenegyes újra.
Azaz bocsánat, az előző ismétlése volt. (Vitár)
20. Nem mondom a játékos nevét, mert nem látom mi van a hátára írva. (Vitár)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

21. Most látom, nem is Daszajev állt a kapuban. (Knézy a meccs végén)
22. És most következzék a meccs! A riporter Fara..., de hisz az én vagyok. A mérkőzést Hajdú B. közvetíti. (Faragó)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

7


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

hello


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

8


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

23. És szenzációs gól!..Lett volna, ha kapura megy. (Gundel Takács)
24. Most nem akarok beleszólni, mert gyásszünet van. (Knézy)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

jajjde sok az a 20...


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

9


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

de látom nem cska én szenvedek:


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

25. Lássuk, Somogyi vajon el tudja-e végezni a bedobást? (Knézy)
26. Szegény Koszta, biztos elátkozta ezt a pillanatot. (Gundel egy öngólról)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

10


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

nem tok mit kitalálni..jáááájj


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

Másolj egérrel


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

11


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

kb már nem tom h hányat kell még..


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

bizti még sokat...köszi a tippet


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

a Google a te barátod is, pl beírod vicc és mazsolázol.


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

12


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

jupppííí


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

hmm..most nincs kedvem,ink csak írogatok .


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

27. Taffarel nem volt lesen. (Gundel a brazil kapusról)
28. A Vasas kapusa, Kakas dobja ki a labdát, amely Farkashoz kerül, aki jól passzol Nyúlhoz. Ha hozzáteszem, hogy a játékvezető Maczkó, akkor itt az egész állatkert. (Vass István Z.)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

jajjmár


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

16


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

olvasom inkább a tiédet...elszórakoztatom magam vele..


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

17


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

29. És góóóól, nem oldalháló, góóóól, oldalháló. (Gundel)
30. Milyen jól el lehetne adni ezeket a játékosokat, ha gépkocsik lennének. Az eladónak csak annyit kellene mondania: ezt nézze uram, alig futott. (Vass István Z.)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

18


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

szeretem az ilyen focis izéket


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

31. A kapuban Király, Sebők, Mátyus, Fehér. (Rokob P.)
32. Zamorano kicsit későn tette be és nem is volt jó. (Gundel)


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

19


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

20


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

33. Zidane eltéveszthetetlen stílusban kezeli a labdát. Hoppá, most látom ez nem is Zidane (Knézy)
34. És igen, itt jön a magyar zászló! A felső szín piros, a középső fehér, az alsót nem látom. (Knézy az olimpián)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

istenem..elegem van


----------



## Szcske (2010 Június 28)

Na megvan, tovább nem is zavarok


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

És igen, itt jön a magyar zászló! A felső szín piros, a középső fehér, az alsót nem látom..ezjóóó


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

35. Belemártja a vízbe, mint német turista a virslit a Balatonon. (Hajdú B.)
36. Hogy tud egy nő ilyen okosan futni! (Gyulai)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

dejó neked


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

37. Kobaljov megvárja, míg ki áll a pattogás a labdából. (Gulyás)
38. Négyes pályán a jónevű görög: Szteliosz Bizbasz. (Fülöp)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

ezek tök jók... wáá...


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

filmet akarok nézni inkább


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

látom te is végeztél...


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

egyedül maradok?szupi.


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

39. 11:11 a Fotex javára. (Gulyás)
40. Hátulról, ahogy a férje szokta. (Vitár a Bjelova-Bjelov röplabdaházaspár nőtagjáról)


----------



## Cicamia (2010 Június 28)

kéééész


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

41. A pilóta kiszalad. Az autó elég. A szerelők szomorúak. (Palik egy boxtűzről)
42. És most kiállították az egész csapatot!... Ja nem, sorcsere. (Vitár egy hokimeccsen)
43. Az embernek tátva marad a szeme (Gulyás)


----------



## Andaxin (2010 Június 28)

Ééés egy ráadás 


Társkereső hirdetés: Fiatal, szégyenlős, félszeg fi..ááá...hagyuk...


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

Isten


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

álld meg


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

a magyart


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

jó kedvvel


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

bőséggel


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

nyújts


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

feléje


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

védő kart


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

ha küzd


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

ellenséggel


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

bal sors


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

akit régen


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

tép


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

hozz reá


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

víg esztendőt


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

megbűnhődte


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

hello


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

már e


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

21231


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

nép a


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

dsfsdfda


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

múltat


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

sdfvdsfcsd


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

sdcsdacsdac


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 28)

s jövendőt!


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

dscdascda


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

gjfghdf


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

fbgdfgvfdv


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

mngvhnmv


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

fghdfgv


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

ghfghdfgdfgd


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

bfdgbsdg46rtg


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

gfhfghdfgsbt f h


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

nkjv26 vcxv


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)




----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

bhfdhgbdbfd


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

456


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

ghfdhgd th f


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

kjh


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

hjkm,jmjh hgloj


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

asert


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

pőilkjgfb kjhbv jn


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

ert


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

Va


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

ertőp


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

jnmjndf tu izoitt hgtr


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

aswe


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

er


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

789


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

fgfdsgnf fdgdfg


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

hip


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

5679


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

iop


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

8uh


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

ertzuio


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

76548


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

34897


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

7648125


----------



## david0121 (2010 Június 28)

kiss:cry::11:


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

7548962


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

látom nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Dius0221 (2010 Június 28)

75489125


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

rj


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

ggggr


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

gssggg


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

ffff


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

nk


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

hl


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

ggggo


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

zzu


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

v n


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

13


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

14


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 28)

15


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## emeriscus (2010 Június 29)

21, 22, 23, reszketnek már az oláhok a határon!


----------



## petersonka (2010 Június 29)

királyság


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

köszi!


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

na az első meg is volt.


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

ja 5


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

a fele megvan


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

köszönöm


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

jó


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

tanácsot


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

meg


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

is


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

van


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## tom70 (2010 Június 29)

kiss


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Bizonyos emberek,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

eszmék, helyzetek,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

melyek életedhez, jellemedhez,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

világi és szellemi sorsodhoz tartoznak,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

állandóan útban vannak feléd.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Könyvek.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Férfiak. Nők.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Barátságok. Megismerések, igazságok.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Ez mind feléd tart,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

lassú hömpölygéssel,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

s találkoznotok kell egy napon.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

De te ne kapkodj,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

ne siettesd útjukat és közeledésüket.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Ha nagyon sietsz feléjük,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

elkerülheted azt,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

ami fontos és személyesen tiéd.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Várj, nagy erővel, figyelmesen,


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

egész sorsoddal


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

és lényeddel.


----------



## hexter (2010 Június 29)

Márai Sándor


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

*Tök jó*

Tök jó, hogy a külföldi magyarok, mint ti összefogtok. Itthon többet lehet azzal szembesülni, hogy nem megy az összetartás, sajnos még családon belül sem


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Nótár Mary 2010. augusztus 23-án új lemezt ad ki!


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Megyek Budapestre, és elnézek a SkyForce (volt MagicWorld) székhelyére


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Stefano sajnos nem tagja többet a Magic World Produkciónak


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Stefano az éven nem ad ki lemezt


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

L.L. Junior weboldala megújult


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

A starity.hu-n is fent van Nótár Mary L.L. Junior és Stefano


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

A Nótár Mary Music Rajongói oldal beadta a hivatalos rajongói oldal kérelmet 1 hete, válasz még nem érkezett


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Menni kellene pakolni


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Ha belegondolsz 20 hozzászólást írni nem 2 perc... :/


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Felveszem a piros színű ruhámat


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Elfeledem az én csalfa babámat


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Nem szomorkodom már utánad


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Látogasd a mamádat


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Ó de elmegyek az éjszakába mulatni


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Nem fogok én senki után kutatni


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Az emlékedet vigye el a búbánat


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Én nem sírok már utánad


----------



## notarmarymusic (2010 Június 29)

Na kitalálja valaki, hogy ez melyik szám volt és kitől?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Június 29)

s


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


*csak szerettem volna megköszönni a segítséget!!*


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

Alig várom a 48 óra elteltét, hogy én is a segítségetekre lehessek!!


----------



## maco (2010 Június 29)

*mindenkinek további szép napot kívánok!*


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

dfgfgfdgd


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

566uztuz


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

iuoliljkljklk


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

nmmn,m,m


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

56765756765


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

opéélélé


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

iuzizuiuziu


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

ukuukukjkj


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

zukukhjkhjkh


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

534trtr


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

hjjjmjhm


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

hghgg


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

fghghhg


----------



## vigusz (2010 Június 29)

6576ztu


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

üdv itt mindenkinek


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

:s :|  :d


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

hohoh hikkijhnik


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## Gwaeron (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

na akkor kezdjünk el számolni szépen 19 ig! Ki tart velem?


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


1


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

firecat írta:


> 5


4


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 4[/quote


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > 4[/quote
> ...


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > 6
> ...


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > 4[/quote
> ...


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > 8
> ...


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

firecat írta:


> 5


10


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_____________________iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 11


12


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 12


14


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 14


14


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez - 6840. oldal 
(vagy a következő)


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 14


15


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 12


16


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> 16


shah


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> shah


tujbwen


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

|______|
|______|
|______|
| |


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > 4[/quote
> ...


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > nmtzsfhfj
> ...


----------



## hzs75 (2010 Június 29)

hzs75 írta:


> hzs75 írta:
> 
> 
> > nhviawevbwgho
> ...


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

7___7 8_8 6 6
6


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

o.o.o.o.o.o


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## biuska88 (2010 Június 29)

jhg


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

Egyszer volt, hol is volt?


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

élkjé


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

meghalunk










ha megszülettünk


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

9:44, jó idő van


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

cheers and beers!


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

na gyerekek, mennyi 8723864273468276348 x 34234/ öt darab alma?


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

xdfgdf


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## orosztonyi (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## Ardor (2010 Június 29)

Bocsi a hülyeségért!


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

hhhahhh ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ


----------



## Ardor (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

lksl


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 29)

van ez igy


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 29)

nem sietek, már csak 10 van hátra


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 29)

végül is, ha csak 9 van hátra, az ugyan több mint 8, de lényegesen kevesebb 10-nél


----------



## Firecat (2010 Június 29)

És végre meg van a 20 hozzá szólás, már csak 2 nap és leszedhetem a könyvet! :S


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

csincsilla


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

kocka


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

szarvasmarha


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 29)

a tizenkettő az pont egy tucat. az kerek szám. pl. a 12-es számrendszerben


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

kecske


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

madár -> rigó


----------



## Shiona (2010 Június 29)

cintányér


----------



## napi2 (2010 Június 29)

hova siettek? ma regisztráltok és már megvan a 20 beirás? türelmetlen egy népség vagytok. én már két éve regisztráltam és már beirtam a 13.-at  
hoppá 13 szerencsétlen szám! mármint a babonásoknak.
de én nem vagyok babonás.
különben is, 13.-án pénteken éjfélkor fekete macskát áldoztam a temetőben. ez minden hülye babonás dologtól megvéd.


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Köszi ezért.


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Még egyszer kösz.


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

De most komolyan..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Köszi.


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Igazán hálás vagyok..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Az asszony rágja a fülem babamuzsikáért..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

És már csak 11 to go...


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Azaz 10..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

megy ez..
9


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

sebészkesztyű.. 
7


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

6  
mint a vöcsök..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

und fünf


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

tres


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

nédda valamit elszámoltam...
pedig ez így mégis jó... ˇ:-o
nur zwei


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

már csak 1..


----------



## kutyahazi (2010 Június 29)

Jehhheeeheeeeeehejjjjj...      
Jujuhhujuhujjjjjjjj!!!!!  

Trá rá rárá rá rárá rárá rárá rá ráá


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

34


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

111


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

1111


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

122


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

123


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

432


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

444


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

555


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

66


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

77


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

88


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

pudinggal, puncsos


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

fg


----------



## busman1 (2010 Június 29)

ssss


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

elég mókás, hát nevess!


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

linux


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

én is debreceni vagyok


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

látom te is sajtospogacsa


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

még 14 kell a 20-hoz


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

most jöjjön a visszaszámlálás


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

7 de izgi :"D


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

6 six


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

meg van végre a 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cefetke (2010 Június 29)

de jó XD


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

Hmm... Márcsak 19


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

16... Ez a 20 másodperc lelassít


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

13... húúh


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

10... fele megvan


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

6... Mekkorát floodolok


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

4... Volt valaki aki ezt a fórumot végigolvasta?


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

3... Mostmár nem adom fel


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

1... Mingyá megvan


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

0... vajon megvan?


----------



## expeacer (2010 Június 29)

Sikerült!!!  Dejó!!!


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

Akkor én kezdem előröl, ha Te visszafelé számoltál...1


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

2....


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

16...már nem kell sok


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget hogy regisztrálhattam!


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

akkor számoljunk:1


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

megérett a meggy. ez már volt?


----------



## Silver Fox (2010 Június 29)

Sikerült! Köszi, ezt a fórumot!


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

még 17...


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

ezzel már 4.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

asdfffjhjjjfjhf


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

megy ez nekem.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

jkjkjl


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

kjkll


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

csak kreatívan!


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

lllkjkjjl


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

15466


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

7.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

ljjjjj5555


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

már majdnem félúton.


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

44ioii


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

56őp


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

kerek szám lett


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

5566


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

iuo


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

25


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

bírom a lelkes embereket


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

33


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

66


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

én meg a lelketleneket csípem.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

36


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

máris 14.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

777


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

656568


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

2021


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

32323


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

kjpőp


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

16.


----------



## Spartacus23 (2010 Június 29)

utolsó


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

és a kreatívokat is


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

még 3


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

könnyű epertorta:


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

25 dkg liszt, 2 ek. cukor, só, 1 cs. van. cuki, 1,2 dl olaj 3 kk joghurt


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

töltelék:
75 dkg eper, 2 ek cuki, 3 lap zselatin, fél citrom, 1 ek porcuki


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Lisztet, cukrot, sót, vaniliás cukrot összekeverjük. hozzáadjuk az olajat és a joghurtot.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Az egészet cipóvá gyurjuk.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

30. percig állni hagyjuk.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

200 C-ra melegítjük a sütőt. (előmelegítjük)


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A tésztát vékony kerek lappá nyújtjuk, és tortaformába tesszük (28 cm.es kerek forma)


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 29)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek! Megjöttem!


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

alját villával megszurkájuk.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A tészta széléből peremet formálunk.


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Június 29)

szezse írta:


> A tésztát vékony kerek lappá nyújtjuk, és tortaformába tesszük (28 cm.es kerek forma)



Hú, ez nagyon fincsi lehet! ki fogom próbálni!


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Sütőben megsütjük, aranybarnára, kb. 25 perc alatt.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Az epret megmossuk, felét elturmixoljuk (kicsit több mint felét, hogy fincsi legyen)


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A cukorral megkeverjuk a turmixot.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A zselatint elkészítjük az útmutató szerint. Pici citrommal ízesítjük. Lapzselatin esetén hideg vízben állni hagyjuk 5 percig, aztán forraljuk fel citrommal.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Az eperpürét a zselatinhoz kanalazzuk, óvatosan összekeverjük. , majd hülni hagyjuk


----------



## Kicsi0 (2010 Június 29)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A tésztára kanalazzuk a masszát.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Ha nem elég sűrű étkezési keményítővel lehet sűríteni.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

A maradék egész eperszemekkel beborítjuk a tortát.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Díszíthetjük citrom reszelt héjával,


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

vagy porcukorral és kész van.


----------



## szezse (2010 Június 29)

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*szia*

hello


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*Hegyalja*

Hegyalja


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj*

Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj 2010 július*

Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj 2010 július


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj 2010 júlis 14-18


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj 2010 júlis 14-18 - nagyon jó mindenki jöjjön


----------



## mekkmarci (2010 Június 29)

ezzel is megvonánk és mégsincs este


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

Hegyalja Fesztivál Tokaj 2010 júlis 14-18 - nagyon jó mindenki jöjjön, mivel nagyon jó!!! - és gyönyörű a hely


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

de aki nem tud jönni , annak szívesen küldök beszámolót


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

vagy klippeket


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)




----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

120


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

666


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*Hegyalja*

sss


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*iiiii*

iiii


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

A szomszédomban egy afgán család lakik. A minap ahogy megyek hazafelé, látom, hogy a családfő, Abdul kint áll az erkélyen és egy szőnyeget ráz. Odaszóltam neki:
- Mi az, Abdul? Nem indul?


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Így szól a férj:
- Lemegyek a kocsmába, vedd a kabátod!
A feleség megörül, hogy a férje végre bevonja valamibe.
- Ez azt jelenti, hogy én is menjek veled?
Mire a férj:
- Nem, csak leveszem a fűtést, míg ott vagyok.


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Egy íróhoz becsönget egy kollégája. 
- Te jó ég! - csodálkozik az író. - Miért van így kisírva a szemed?
- Épp a tegnap megjelent humoros írásodat olvastam.


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Kérdezi a skóttól a szomszédja:
- Miért olyan szomorú, kedves McGregor úr?
- Halottam, hogy mától drágább lett a benzin. 
- De hisz' nincs is autója!
- Nincs. De van egy zsírfolt a szoknyámon.


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

A székely gazda magához hívja az unokáját:
- Itt ez a flaska, eredj, kisfiam, hozz a kocsmából bort!
- Na de, nagyapám, pénz nélkül?
- Pénzből a bolond is tud hozni! Na menj!
El is bandukol a gyerek, kis idő múlva visszajön. Nyújtja a nagyapjának az üres flaskát. Azt mondja az öreg:
- Ej, ki látott már olyat, hogy az ember üres flaskából bort igyék?
- Hát teliből inni a bolond is tud!


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

- Képzeld, ez a csinos nővérke minden nap jár a cukros bácsihoz...
- Tényleg?
- Igen, ő adja be neki az inzulint.


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*1*

1


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

- Pincér! Már harmadszorra rendelem meg a bécsi szeletet!
- Örülök, uram, hogy ennyire ízlik!


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*2*

2


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

- Na, Pistike, lássuk, mit tanultál a nyáron! - mondja a tanárnő a pótvizsgán.
- Mindjárt megmutatom, - feleli Pistike, - csak tessék előbb levetkőzni!


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*3*

_3_


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Két ivócimbora beszélget:
- Na, mesélj, haver, hogy érezted magad a múltkor Debrecenben?
- Jaj, borzasztóan. Mikor leszálltam a vonatról, nem találtam a kocsmát. Amikor meg kijöttem a kocsmából, nem találtam az állomást.


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*4*

4


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*5*

5


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Pistikének mondja a tanító néni:
- Pistike, házi feladatnak holnapra szépen gyűjtsél össze tíz olyan szót, amiben két K betű van!
Pistikének kilencet sikerül összeszednie, a tizedik csak nem jut eszébe. Egyszer csak meglátja apukáját, ahogy pakol be a szatyorba mindenféle tányérokat, poharakat. Kérdi tőle:
- Hová készülsz apa?
- Piknikezni, fiacskám.
- Két K-val?
- Miért mit gondoltál, anyáddal?


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*6*

6


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*7*

7


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Egy házaspár viccelődve arról beszélget, hogy ha az életükből film készülne, milyen hollywoodi sztárokat bíznának meg a főszerepekkel.
A férj kis gondolkodás után azt mondja:
- Azt hiszem az én szerepemre George Clooney-t választanám.
- Nos, akkor én - feleli az asszony, - azt hiszem, vállalnám a saját szerepemet.


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

2010-es foci VB, Argentin-Koreai meccs, a bíró az egyik Koreainak sárga lapot adott. Kommentátor: 
"És akkor most a Koreaiaknál jön a következő sárga...ööö... sárga lap!"


----------



## dakujem (2010 Június 29)

*Utcsó *

Utcsó


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

2010-es foci VB, Argentin-Koreai meccs, a bíró az egyik Koreainak sárga lapot adott. Kommentátor: 
"És akkor most a Koreaiaknál jön a következő sárga...ööö... sárga lap!"


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

A nyugodt vendég kéreti a vendéglő tulajdonosát:
- Meg tudná mondani, hogy amelyik pincérnél rántott szeletet rendeltünk, még maguknál dolgozik?


----------



## viktoar (2010 Június 29)

Kovács ittasan tántorog haza éjfél körül. Meglepődve látja, hogy ég a konyhában a villany, a felesége pedig az asztalnál ül és keresztrejtvényt fejt. Felnéz az asszony és megkérdezi:
- Hol voltál?
Kovács visszakérdez:
- Hány betű?


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

málna!


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

írjál inkább szavakat, vedd a fáradtságot: homokbánya!


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

hányni-vetni


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Az életre úgy érdemes tekinteni, mint a színházra.


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok! Ez tényleg egy nagyon jó ötlet! Nagyon szépen köszönöm, ez hatalmas segítség szerintem sokaknak! Gratula az ötletésrt! 

Anita


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

szuper


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)




----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

bocsi, hogy nem túl sok értelmes dolgot tudok leírni...


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

...


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Asszem, ma az esti meccsen a spanyoloknak drukkolok...


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Főleg amiatt, mert Ronaldot ki nem állhatom...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Látom a 20 hozzászólást más is szeretné begyűjteni!


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

milyen jól látod


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Délután pedig győzzenek a japcsik, legyena nyolc között ázsiai csapat is...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Köszönet minden ötletért!


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

csak azt nem tudom, hogy mit lehetne még ide írogatni


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

A negyeddöntőben aztán tuti a németeknek fogok szorítani az argentinok ellen...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Hát a focihoz nem nagyon értek. Néhány hete a MédiaMarktban elvertem némi pénzt. A kasszánál meg kellett tippelni a döntőt játszó két csapatot. Ha jól sikerült visszanyerhető a szlán szereplő összeg. Bizakodom!


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Brazilia-Spanyolo.


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Hát talán azt, hogy végre süt a nap!


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Az argentinokat meg már 86 óta utálom, amikor marhadona kézzel ütötte be a kapuba a labdát....


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Hááát ilyen mélyen nem emlékszem a történésekre, pedig már bőven éltem akkor


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Aztán ugyebár lesz olyan meccs, hogy Uruguay-Ghána, na itt asszem semleges leszek, mivel egyik csapat sem szimpibb a másiknál..


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Nem hangzik túl jól, bár nem hiszem, hogy esélyesek


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

A köv.pedig a Brazil-Holland meccs lesz, itt egyértelműen a hollandok a favoritjaim...


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

*Bruce Greenwood film*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Sziasztok!Nem tudom,hogy jól cinálom-e amit írok,ha nem legfeljebb törlitek.
Én csak Bruce Greenwood régi filmjeit keresem.Azt hiszem egyesével elküldöm a filmeket amiket keresek és akkor talám össze jön a 20 hozzá szólás.Köszönöm türelmeteket.


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Na nem. Apám nagy mágus, foci bíró volt még aktív korában. Ő volt a telefonos segítségem. Én hiszek neki. Brazilok!!


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Whogy ugyanis nem csípem a brazilokat....


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Se az argentínok, se a brazilok. Válogatós vagy


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Bocsánat, hogyha valamit nem jól csinálok.


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Igen, ők a favoritok, de az én favoritjaim akkor is a hollandok lesznek....


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Sorold csak nyugodtan. Én Robert James Waller: Ezernyi út porából című könyvét szeretném letölteni


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Én úgy értelmeztem az első beírást, hogy ide gyakorlatilag bármit beírhatunk, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásunk.


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

1.A sors csapdájában


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Kérlek szóljatok, ha nem jól csinálom!


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Tisztelem a véleményed, de remélem nem jön be


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

És ne haragudjatok azért, hogy közben belezavarok a beszélgetésekbe!


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Jól csinálod


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

2.,A kém


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Háááát...válogatos nem vagyok, csupán jobban csípem az europai focit...


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Szívesen beleszólnék én is a fociba, de egyáltalán nem értek hozzá, sajnos


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Nem zavarsz, gyűjtögess csak (ahogy én is)


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

3.Nyári álmok


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

4.,A szürkület szolgái


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

de jó, hogy válaszoltál! Megnyugtattál!  Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Mi a különbség? Kergetik a labdát, húúúú de laikus


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

Bocsi, hogy zavarkodtam, csak nekem feljöttek ilyen offolós ablakok és nem értettem...


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

épp elég kellemetlen, hogy az europai csapatokbol ilyen kevés jutott tovább a csoportokbol...


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

5.,Woman on the Run: The Lawrencia Bembenek Story Nem tudom a magyar címét.


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

nem sokszor jártam erre és azt hittem, hogy valamit én néztem be


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Offolós? Az milyen?


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

7., A rémület hullámai


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

na ha minden jól megy, akkor ezen kívül már csak egyszer kell kötelező jelleggel olvasnotok üzenetem


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

sztem meg a focihoz nem kell érteni: én sem értek, csak az ilyen nagy tornákat (eb, vb) meg szoktam nézni...


----------



## Darma (2010 Június 29)

Legyen szép és jó napotok!


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

én nem tudom, egy ilyen kicsi kis ablak jött be és azt írta ki, hogy valaki offol...


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

8.,Treacherous Beauties Nem tudom a magyar címét.


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Haverokkla, sör mellett, az egyik legjobb kikapcsolódás....


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

9.,Bitter Vengeance nemtudom a magyar címét


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

és aztán megkérdezte, hogy megnézem-e, mire én megnéztem volna, csak az explorer blokkolta és így nem tudtam megnézni..
igazából attól tanácstalanodtam el, hogy nem is egyszer, hanem kétszer is jött...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Ezen már én is agyaltam, hogy miért a szegényebb országokban jobbak a sportolók. (persze Mo. kivétel)
Talán ez a kitörési lehetőségük, ezért hajtanak


----------



## zonzyf1 (2010 Június 29)

de szerencsére ezek után eltűnt


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

10.,Exotica


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

persze csak a kötelezö progarm után....


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

11.,Dazzle


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

12.,A látnok


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Wan abban wmi, amit mondasz, az egyik legjobb példa erre barzília: ott az összes utcagyerek focizik...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Nememből kifolyólag a csajos dolgok jobban bejönnek, de ez sem hangik rosszul. Pattogatott kukoricával mint a reklámban?


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

13.,Vigyázz a titkaidra


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

és néhányukból tényleg világsztár is lesz...


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

14.,Eljövendő szép napok


----------



## Darma (2010 Június 29)

*Köszönöm! Lassan haladok!*
*

 

 

 

 *


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

a popcorn akár ki is maradhat....


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Kötelező program? Ti így hívjátok? Kiváncsivá teszel, 
kicsit fáziskésésben vagyok


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

15.,Álomjárók


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Ha a többi sportot nézzük is bejön amit mondok, sok a színesbörű kevésbé jó körülmények közül érkező sportoló - atléta


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

16.,Kísérleti patkányok


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

17.,The Soul Collector Nem tudom a magyar címét


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

ha a sör és a társaság maga jó, már teljes a boldogság....


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

18.,A bátorság színe


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

19.,A bevetés szabályai


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Háááát igen, szoval a kötelező progarm nem más, mint a párok megnyugtatása, hogy időben otthon leszünk...


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

20.,Az Ambersonok ragyogása


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Bár ezt néha nem sikerül teljesíteni..ilyenkor jó kifogás a hosszabbítás....


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Akkor ez egy ilyen közös kocsmázós-kivetítős buli?


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Ezzel csak akkor van baj, ha otthon tisztában vannak a foci szabályaival és egy kicsit képben vannak, mert akkor mindjárt kilog a loláb....


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

21.,Ararát 22., The Life nem tudom a magyar címét. The Riverman neki sem,Milly, maradj velem!


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Pontosan ahogy mondod: kocsmázos -kivetítős....


----------



## simalucas (2010 Június 29)

Akkor most ez lesz a első?


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Alaposan meg kell válogatni a párokat. 
Igazából ez az egész nem is hangzik olyan rosszul, lehet ki kéne 1x próbálni.


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Kózben látom, hogy Te is átlépted a 20-at, ez nekem is sikerult, tehát már csak kettőt kell aludni és mehet a letöltés...


----------



## Győri Kata (2010 Június 29)

Azt már valahogy kibírom! További szép napot!


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Sztem egyszer nyugodtan próbát tehetsz, persze úgy az igazi, ha van kinek szurkolni, ráadásul ha a társaságaban vegyes az egyes szurkolok száma, még jobb a hangulat...


----------



## baluka7776 (2010 Június 29)

Neked is szép napot és hasznos letöltéseket a továbbiakban!


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Helok


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

tááriráámm


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

The Republic of Love Bear Island Ezek még kimaradtak. És a sorozatokból a Huckleberry Finn and His Friends 
Matlock 
St. Elsewhere
Nowhere Man(Neve senki) és a


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

subbidubiii


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Hogy vagytok ma?


----------



## chosette (2010 Június 29)

Szóval ha valaki nem olvasta volna,mert rossz helyre írtam akkor amiket itt felsoroltam Bruce Greenwood filmek és keresem őket. azért írtam egyesével,hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.Valaki tud ebbe segíteni?


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Én sajnos nem :S


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

kettő, csipke bokor vessző


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Jójó(H)


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

hajaj


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

három, te leszel a párom


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

négy, hová mégy?


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

három négy öt


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

szeretem a krumplispogit


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

De a lekváros lecsót nem


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

öt, érik a tök


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

hat, hasad a pad


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

a szardellával jobban vagyok eddig még nem kötegedet a gyomromba


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

nehéz dolog ez a 20 hsz :S nem de?


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

hét, kenyeret süt a pék


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

amugy ez miért jó? mit szürnek így ki?


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

nyolc, üres a polc


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

tíz, tiszta víz
ha nem tiszta vidd vissza
ott a csacsi megissza!

jéj! \o/ ennyit szenvedni 4MB-ért....


----------



## umbar (2010 Június 29)

na még egy, hátha


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

VOLT EGY TÖRÖK, MEHEMED
SOSE LÁTOTT TEHENET
Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Legkedvesebb, gyerekkori olvasmányom: Gárdonyi Géza: Egri csillagok


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

A két főszereplő: Cecey Éva és Bornemissza Gergely


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Emlékszem az első egri kirándulásra, a vár megtekintésére.
A várban van eltemetve Gárdonyi. Sírján csak ennyi áll: Csak a teste


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

Sziasztok! Háát, akkor kezdeném... ez az első hozzászólás


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Kb. 50 km-re lakom Egertől.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Szeretem a Tiszát, most vonult le az árhullám rajta. Szerencsére nálunk nem okozott árvizet.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

A Duna nem áll közel hozzám.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Nem jártam még Kanadában.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Most itt meleg van.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Ma keresztül vonatozunk a Hortobágyon.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

A sok eső miatt most harsogó zöld a természet.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

A vonatból tenyérnyi gombákat láttunk. Valószínűleg szíki csiperke volt.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Most jött meg a macskám, itt nyávog mellettem.


----------



## Gina1978 (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

**

képzeljétek, tegnap este egyedül aludtam! hála a macis díszpárnának, amivel lecsapkodtam a szúnyogokat.


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*2*

...


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Visszatérve a gombákra, eső volt elég, de eddig nem volt elég meleg.


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*3*

...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*4*

...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*5*

... (és mindig meg kell várnom azt a 20 másodpercet...:S)


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*5*

...


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Palacsinta 15: szúnyog nálunk is van bőven!


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

*6*

tfkati: igen, már három napja nem alszom miattuk...:S


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

7...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

8...


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Nem tudhatom, hogy ....


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

9...( de azért büszke vagyok magamra, hogy sikerült végre megszabadulnom a szúnyogoktól, és kialudhattam magam


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

"...másnak e tájék mit jelent..." )


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

11... mit is mondtál, hogy hol játszol?


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

12...kiscsillag?


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Megfogtam egy szúnyogot,
Nagyobb volt egy lónál.


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

13...aha, ja azt vágom, voltunk lent a nyáron...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

14...west balkán, zöld pardon.


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

15...apám űrhajós volt, anyám kisbolygó, a bátyám kisherceg, mert várakozni jó...


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Nekem szülő hazám 
e lángoktól ölelt kis ország
(jól emlékszem?)


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

16...apám tengerész volt, anyám hableány, a húgom képe kint van egy sushi bár falán...


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

*köszönöm!*

köszönöm! Rita!


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

17...i don't want to sing in my mother tounge...


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Ady Endre, József Attila, Radnóti Miklós...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

18...because rock language is not hungarian...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

19...i didn't sing in english but it was not a rule...


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

*sziasztok*

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy ha meg van a 20 hozzászólás, hogy lehet fel- és letölteni?


KKRITA írta:


> köszönöm! Rita!


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Petőfi Sándor, Arany János ...


----------



## palacsinta15 (2010 Június 29)

20... i was taught for fifteen years russian in the school!!!


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

Már régóta figyelemmel kísérem ezt az oldalt!


KKRITA írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy ha meg van a 20 hozzászólás, hogy lehet fel- és letölteni?


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

nagyon tetszik!



KKRITA írta:


> Már régóta figyelemmel kísérem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> nagyon tetszik!



nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt


----------



## tfkati (2010 Június 29)

Szívemet hozzád emelem, 
és benned bízom, Uram


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt


úgy látom, hogy csa 2-en vagyunk bent


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> úgy látom, hogy csa 2-en vagyunk bent


ennél sokkal többen szoktak lenni


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> ennél sokkal többen szoktak lenni


még 13 bejegyzés


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> még 13 bejegyzés


12


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 12


11


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 11


10


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 10


9


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 9


8


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 8


7


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> 7


6
valamiért egyre nehezebben akarja elküldeni az üzenetemet


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

kkrita írta:


> 6
> valamiért egyre nehezebben akarja elküldeni az üzenetemet


5


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> 5


és 4


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> és 4


és 3


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> és 3


még 2


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> még 2


és ez az utolsó


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## KKRITA (2010 Június 29)

KKRITA írta:


> és ez az utolsó


Akkor most már fel is tölthetek és le is tölthetek ugye?
Már régóta várok erre a pillanatra, csak eddig nem voltam elég leleményes!

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

Csodás napot Nektek!


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

100


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

1000


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

1010


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

2101


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

1012


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

10111


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

2311


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

e3221


----------



## avakum (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

76786


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

56454


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

*visszaszámlálás*

20


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

75454


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

*19*

19


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

768u565


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

*18*

18


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

8976575


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

*17*

17


----------



## hegebege (2010 Június 29)

985632


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

*16*

16


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

A harapás nagyon fájdalmas.


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

1992


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

2010


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

m


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

n


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Fernando Torres


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

b


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

v


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

10 Pele =)


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

c


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

x


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

y


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

í


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

ű


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

á


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

é


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

l


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

k


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

23


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

j


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Ronaldo


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

h


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

g


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

125


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

f


----------



## zso40 (2010 Június 29)

Sok sok köszönet!


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

2006


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

d


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

s


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Itt a nyár!


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## Krisnya (2010 Június 29)

Hajrá Spanyolok!


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Jó a VB!


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

45


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Köszönet mindenkinek!


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

85


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## nemethk (2010 Június 29)




----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

100


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## alfonsina (2010 Június 29)

Torres


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## wewewe123456 (2010 Június 29)

23


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 29)

help me, help you!


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

Minden tudas, bolcsesseg es hatalom kulcsa a szeretet. Meritkezz meg melyen a szeretetben, es ugy fogsz latni ahogy Isten lat!


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

Nincs olyan alarc, amely sokaig takarhatna a szerelemet ott, ahol megvan, vagy szinlelhetne, ha nincs meg!


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

Ugyelj gondolataidra, mert szavakka valnak!
Ugyelj szavaidra, mert tetteidde valnak!
Ugyelj tetteidre, mert szokasodda valnak!
Ugyelj szokasaidra, mert szemelyisegedde valnak!
Ugyelj szemelyisegedre, mert az lesz a SORSOD!


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Figyelj lenne itt valami tanán a gondolatokat lehetne hallani nem is kéne szerelmet vallani másod percenként és térdre rogyva


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

Sok minen van amit szivessen adnek Neked...
Szeretnek Neked bolcsesseget adni, de azt csak a mulo evek hoshatjak me,
Szeretnek Neked boldogsagot adni, de az oda vezeto utat mindenkinek maganak kell megtalalnia.
De van egy ajandek, amit adhatok Neked, amely mindig veled lesz es az nem mas mint az en szeretetem.


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

Te aludj csak nyugodtan én majd vírasztok


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

mulnak a gyermekévek nincs vissza út...


----------



## Miwcsi (2010 Június 29)

meg vaaaann


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

most kezdem


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

lassan haladok


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

eso, eso mar megint


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

22


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

szimplan csak ennyi


----------



## Mszabi88 (2010 Június 29)

nah mar m1


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

1425


----------



## Mszabi88 (2010 Június 29)

es 20


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

aaaabbbbcccc


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

mar csak 15


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

de minek szamolni?


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 29)

1234567890


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

365


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 29)

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Ha két ember egyazon véleményen van, a sárga földet is arannyá változtathatják.[/FONT]


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

20 most mar talan meg van


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 29)

Ha tudni akarod az utat, azokat kérdezd, akik visszafelé jönnek.


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

na es most a 20.


----------



## idoutazo (2010 Június 29)

en mindig uj utakon megyek ezert nem kerdezek


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 29)

Chuck Norris olyan gyors, hogy körbeszalad a Föld körül, és tarkón vágja magát.


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 29)

Ha Chuck Norris bemegy a tengerbe nem Ő lesz vizes, hanem a tenger Chuck Nuorrisos.


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

b


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

c


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

d


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

e


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

f


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

g


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

h


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

i


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

j


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

k


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

l


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

m


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

n


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

o


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

p


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

q


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

r


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

s


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

t


----------



## pelwi (2010 Június 29)

u


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

köszi


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

ggn


----------



## wreg (2010 Június 29)

gngn


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## bubblee (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

5555555555555


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz1


----------



## mircovics (2010 Június 29)

897


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz2


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz3


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz4 (-^_^-)


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz5 *_*


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz6 (a_a)


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz7 (T_T)


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz8 (X_X)


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz9


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz10


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz11 :9:


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz12


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz13


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz14


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz15


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz16 :!:


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz17 :ugras: lassan meglesz a 20!!!!!


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz18 \\m/


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

hsz19 :twisted:


----------



## gritamama (2010 Június 29)

és jeah!!!! hsz20!!! :0:


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

szép időnk van


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

annyira szeretnék feltölteni néhány könyvet, számolok...


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

még tizenhét


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

még tizenhat


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

még tizenöt


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

még birom


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

még most is


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)




----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

dfalkdjfaékjdféakjsdfélksj


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

tadam tadam tadam


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

bim bam


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

már majdnem jó


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

váo


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

halo


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

Monk a flúgos nyomozó


----------



## otvosdia (2010 Június 29)

pam pam pam hát megvagyok....


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

Subidubi haló mindenki


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

*köszönöm*

1


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

amúgy új vagyok ha érdekel vkit :d


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

*2*

2


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

ja igen és nekem nem kólás a billentyűm sem


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

heló! Engem!


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hm hm hm hm.....


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

szija encsi ^^


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

te miért regisztél ide?


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

jó dolgokat találtam itt...


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

én 1 zene miatt mielött megkérdeznéd te is


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

mik azok a jó dolgok?


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

martin cole könyveket! pl arctalan


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

értem, szóval már kiderült hogy szeretsz olvasni  vagyis gondolom én


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

milyen zene?


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

igen, de drágák a könyvek... te meg szereted a zenéket?


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

sziámi - szegény diána régen meg volt csak aztán meghalt a régi vinyóm és nincs meg


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

kár hogy kell a 2 nap regi is...  nem tudok addig várni


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hát igen a zene körülbelül az életem


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

nem ismerem, de letöltöm és meghallgatom majd!


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

jajam én sem nagyon bírom ki addig


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

jólvan, szerintem tecceni fog  elég vicces 1 zene


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

és nap mint nap olvasol?  mármint könyvre gondolok, nem újságra


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

ez a 11. üzim...


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

najó ez talán elég hülye kérdés volt


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

igen, hol tankönyvet (vizgaidőszakban) hol krimit, hol szerelmesregényeket


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

egyáltalán nem


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

nem tudnék mit irni különben


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hm... ha vizsgaidőszak akkor gondolom hogy egyetemista vagy


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

szeretek olvasni, kikapcsol!


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

abadah mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJRSBxeN1tY


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

igen, bár a regényeket jobban élvezem mint a tanulást


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

17. üzike !!!!


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

nekem meg a 17. üzim^^


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

Waka Waka eredetije 86-ból
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibqtKBpSQ3s


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hova jársz egyetemre?  és meikre?^^


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hemVxjmfOQ -----> saját dnb-s videóm^^


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

kékbálna, ahogy David Attenborough látja
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YtC-VagE4Y


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

SZIE Gödöllő


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

remélem tetszeni fog annak aki megnézi


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hm... az nincs is messze


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

Te tanulsz még?


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

yupppiiieeeee, megvan már a 20^^


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

persze még csak most fogok érettségizni, most megyek 13.ba


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

nyelvi előkészítős voltam  aztán így csak 13ba végzek


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

na meg van a 20!


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

szerencsés szamárpingvin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJaMtBKnN-I


----------



## encsike29 (2010 Június 29)

nem baj az! nyelvet tanulni sokkal fontosabb (közhely - de igaz)!!


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

szuper  akkor már csak a 48órát kell kivárnunk


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)

hát ha minden jól sikerül akkor évvégén középfokú nyelvizsgám lesz


----------



## shunee (2010 Június 29)




----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

a


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

b


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)




----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

így simogass elefántfókát
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vomhHJaz8ts


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

:/


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

jóó


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

még 15...


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

c


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

delfinbuborék
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMCf7SNUb-Q


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

d


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

...


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

e


----------



## gs.ildiko (2010 Június 29)

Köszi!


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

kedvenc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlV6t1k3y00&feature=related


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

Tom Cruise a Twilight meghallgatáson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL-8SL8cFVQ


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--I1v8K9zxw
 Scatman


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

mindjárt megvan a 20


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

vb


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

Hajrá spanyolok!


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 29)

sziasztok én még új vagyok


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

Szia! még én is az vok


----------



## szhajni1 (2010 Június 29)

és épp ezzel az üzimmel lett meg a 20


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)




----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

2 már megint a foci megy. Egy kicsit unalmas, de nem annyira zavaró mint gondoltam. Kellemes háttérzümmögés.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*3*

:d


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*4*

sok ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

abc


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

még ez a 20 mp is


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*8*

8888888


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

999999999


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

a fele kész


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*11*

....


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*12*

A foci még mindig úgy zsong, mint egy méhkas.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*13*

jó tudni, hogy legalább vannak, akik tudják, hogy mit akarnak az élettől.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*14*

...


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*15*

minden emberben van valamennyi rosszindulat, amely általában másokra irányul. akkor miért van az, hogy én általában elszúrom a fontos dolgokat? utálok a magam ellensége lenni, dehát másoknak sosem akartam rosszat.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*16*

mindjárt vége


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*17*

:55::55:


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*18*

mit csináljak, ha egy szövegemben olyan helyesírási hibát vetnek a szememre, ami nem is hiba (legalábbis a jelenleg érvényes helyesírási szabályzat szerint)?


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*19*

szeretem ezt az oldalt, bár csak nemrégen fedeztem fel


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*20*

időnként olyan okosságokat tudok kitalálni, hogy az már kínos.


----------



## eszter132 (2010 Június 29)

*21*

egy ráadás. Az előző bejegyzéseimet nem kell komolyan venni, csak asszociációk.


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

dffr


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

tziuir


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

kiuz


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

értelem


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

érzelem


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

unalom


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

királyság


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

még nem elég???


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Június 29)

Hazámban itten vagyok Hun!


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Június 29)

Kínylódok, de csak meglesz az a húsz!


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

ajajaj


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

uncsi


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

lehet már letölteni?


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

talán igen talán nem


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

még mindig nem lehet


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

aggasztó


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

mennyi is pontosan a 20?


----------



## duani (2010 Június 29)

sebaj..lassan feladom


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

Egy


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

kettő


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

három


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Én is a 20 üzire gyúrok


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

De elég lassan megy....


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Uh bocsi, de most sokat írok...


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

négy


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Már csak 8 kell........


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Még hét........


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Haaaaaaaaaattt.....


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

öt


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Ez a 16.


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Négy....


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Három......


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

Kettő......


----------



## kata1988 (2010 Június 29)

És jeeeeeeee....... meg van a 20!!! Bontom a pezsgőt!


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Na, kezdem.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Négy.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Hat.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Nyolc.


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

Tíz.


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

Akkor, nosza én gyorsan hozzá is szólok...


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

Már csak 19


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

ennek vajon mi értelme lehet?


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

Még 17


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

És 20!!


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

10


----------



## CsFeco (2010 Június 29)

21


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

9


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

8


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

7


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

5


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

4


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

3


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

2


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

és még


----------



## Fenyesseg (2010 Június 29)

2 nap


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

Su123 írta:


> nemlétező lény elment kirándulni, és találkozott a marslakóval, aki pirosnak hitte magát, de nem volt piros




talán mert zöldek nemmmmm? :_))


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



nekem is ez a problémám :SSSS


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

és még van 18 hozzászolásom, hogy elérjem a célom


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

Fenyesseg írta:


> 1




nekem még 17


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

giovanni54 írta:


> 12


 még mindig 15 gyaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## giovanni54 (2010 Június 29)

20 és kész.


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

monicsku írta:


> 13


 12


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

11


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

monicsku írta:


> 11




lassan összejön


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

monicsku írta:


> lassan összejön



már csak 9


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

8888888888888888888


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

777777777777777


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

6


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

5555555


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

már csak 3


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

silver


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

aranyyyy


----------



## monicsku (2010 Június 29)

talán most már elég leszzzz


----------



## RakAndi (2010 Június 29)

Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

dfgbhnj


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

vbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

xcvb


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

xcvbn


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

cvbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

vbnm,


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

xcvbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

yxcvbn


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

vbnm


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

dfghj


----------



## lalie (2010 Június 29)

cvbn


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

1


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

12


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

13


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

14


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

15


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

16


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

17


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

18


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

19


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

20


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

*hello*

hello


----------



## FitzChivalry (2010 Június 29)

21!


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

hello


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

na meglessz a husz azthiszem)


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

xcxyvxcvxcv


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

xdvsdvsddvsvdfbfdb


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

kjvhsd vsdfhbu ibu


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

vkdcvdfui


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

hzcudbs jkdjnhs


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

n hbjksdhi hs


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

nincs


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

njhk


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

hbjgvuu


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

njhbg xbjysx


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

meglessz


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

jhuzjh hb


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Nyáron a nap is későre megy feküdni.


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

jhgscsdcsgds


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Ritka vetésnek szegény az aratása.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Nem lehet minden sebet egy írrel gyógyítani!


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

mnhb vgsddhjd sdhj bnhsd


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Barátot szerencse hoz, szükség próbál.


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

de igen lehet..


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Az igazi barátságot nem fazékban főzik.


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

mért ne lehetne


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

A remény jó reggeli, de annál silányabb vacsora.


----------



## gee29 (2010 Június 29)

igenis lehet


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

A hazug embert hamarabb utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát.


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 29)

*Nagyon remelem hogy sikerulni fog,koszike*

Nagyon remelem hogy sikerulni fog,koszike


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Kutyából nem lesz szalonna.


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 29)

*De nagyon soka vannak a listan !!*

De nagyon soka vannak a listan !!


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Ha a tüzet szereted, a füstjét is szenvedd!


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

A szükség megtanítja a restet dolgozni.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Ki szelet vet, vihart arat.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Kettőt nem lehet az országból kiirtani: pört és adósságot.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Aki sokat szól, keveset mond.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Csak az a legény gavallér, kinek zsebében a tallér!


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Aki sokat farag, sok forgácsot hullat.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Nem igaz barát, ki csak annyiból az, hogy nem árt.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Sok jó ember kis helyen is elfér.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Lassan járj, tovább érsz!


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Ha a szeretet elmúlt, sosem volt igaz.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

Ha hallgattál volna, okos maradtál volna.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

A türelem rózsát terem.


----------



## t.szilard (2010 Június 29)

A semminél a kevés is többet ér.


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 30)

*Jo az Ur !!!*

Dicsoseg az Urnak aszt hitem hogy nincsen sehol egy oldal ami foglalkozna a kersztyen hitel,de van haleluja !!!


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 30)

*Erdekes egy modja anak hogy be legyel fogadva*

Erdekes egy modja anak hogy be legyel fogadva !


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 30)

*Hat nem de .monta Lar pour,lart !*

Hat nem de .monta Lar pour,lart !


----------



## csoka2002ro (2010 Június 30)

*Remelem heljesen irtam !*

Remelem heljesen irtam !


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

-_


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

ergwegwgwe


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

efwewegfwefew


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

rgokirogere


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

öt


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

sok a szúnyog felénk


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

de bekapcsoltam azt az elektromos riasztó cuccot


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

vettem ma 5 könyvet is.


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

az egyik esterházy kötete. amit csokonai lili álnéven írt


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

antikváriumba is akartam menni, de mire odaértem, egy másik bolt lett a helyén. valami giccses


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

aztán panírozott cukkinit ettem itthon.


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

holnap korán kelek, megyek pestre az ikeába


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

nem szeretem én ezt a költözködést


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

lassan eljutok a 20 hozzászóláshoz, és már nem lesz mondanivalóm addigra


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

de végre letölthetem majd a zenéket


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

szóval köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

hogy írhattam valamit


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

amit lehetőleg sokáig fent marad az emberiség számára


----------



## fighty (2010 Június 30)

bloá


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

megvan az első


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

meg a második is


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

éljen az e-könyv


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

Tegnap voltam az Ikeában


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

De csalódtam, csak kevés akciós termék volt.


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Június 30)

A Hot-Dog viszont továbbra is finom és olcsó.


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)




----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

második


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

harmadik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

negyedik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

ötödik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

hatodik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

hetedik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

nyolcadik


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

kilencedik... ez elég idegölő...


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

10.... .... ....


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

11.....


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

12..... Ki találta ezt ki?


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

13....


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

14...


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

15....


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

16...........


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

17...


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

18....... vagyis tizennyolc


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

19... már csak egy kell...


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

És igeennnnnnn.. a 20....


----------



## kymberly (2010 Június 30)

Cska azért is: 21


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

Nagy segitseg a jo otlet,mert en nem igazan ertettem,hogy mit is akarnak.
Koszi,Zsuzsanna


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

egesz jol mukodik ez a dolog


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

mert nagyon sok jo dolog van itt


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

es mert nagyon hasznos


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

foleg azoknak jo,akik kulfoldon elnek


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

szorakoztato is,


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

most mosolygok,ezeken a gondolatokon


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

van itt olyan regisztralt


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

aki Uj-Zelandon el?


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

mit is irak?


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

mar nincs sok


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

csak 8


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

csak 7


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

csak 6


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Június 30)

folyt kov. holnap


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

akkor legyen ez az első a 20-ból


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

*20*

már csak 18


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

Hát kezdjük


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

qwertz


----------



## luxusmoszkvics (2010 Június 30)

és kész


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## Sonyer (2010 Június 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Én taxis vagyok és a hangoskönyvet Nekem találták ki


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Szóval a hangoskönyvek nagyon érdekelnek


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Úgy látom "detko" kollégám, ügyesebb :-(


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Vezetés közben valaki olvas neked?


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Dehogy is.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Akkor már csak 17


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Húzz bele. 6


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Igen, az mp3 lejátszó segitségével, a müvészek felolvassák Nekem a könyveket


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Az is jó, csak hosszú szőke női hang is legyen benne.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Épp erre gondoltam, jó az ötleted, nagyon eltudnám viselni valami dögös csaj olvasgatna Nekem


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Sajnos a valóság.....öreg néniket viszek az SZTK-ba :-(


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Gratula! Kész vagy


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Érdekes dolog ez a kötelező 20.
Viszont ha kell, akkor kell.
Remélem majd még összefutunk.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Meg az sztk-ból is?


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Gondolom a megalkotója nem erre a módszerre gondolt


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Én is remélem, a neved megjegyezve


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Na még öt..


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Inkább firkálok...ezzel is hamarabb telik le a 20 másodperc


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Akkor a helyismereted tökéletes lett.
Nekem is vannak ismerőseim, akik segítenek a rászorultaknak.
De pihenni is kell, mert túl monoton a sok vezetés.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Egyébként nagyon ügyes az oldal...a kintieknek nagyon sokat jelenthet


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

abc


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

A monoton vezetés...hát igen...túl vagyok a 2 millió km-en


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

kettő


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Igen találtam én is sok jót.


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Az szép. Néhány olajcsere kell addig.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

A mostani Fókuszom 6 és fél éves és tegnap ugrott bele az 550.000 km, de ez csak az elmult 6 év, de van még másik 30 évem amit vezetéssel töltöttem :-(


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Kösz hogy váltottál velem pár szót.
Próbáld meg a lehetetlent: Légy jó!
Üdv.


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Ja a legfontosabb!!! baleset nélkül!!! Ehhez kell ám nagy szerencse....meg egy kicsit Én is


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Én is nagyon örültem..szép napot Neked is!


----------



## taxilaci (2010 Június 30)

Vándor barátunknak további jó melót


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Gratulálok.
A közlekedés a legveszélyesebb üzem.
Én is szeretek vezetni.
Na, mennem kell.
Szia Taxilaci, örülök, hogy megismertelek.


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Dedko (2010 Június 30)

Igen, Jó melót "Vándor".


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

köszi


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

Palya Bea : Mindenkinek kurv'anyja - dalszöveg /részlet/

Hagyjá' békén, nem megmondtam,
ugorj a Tiszába,
A Tiszából a Dunába,
Anyád v*lagába!
Anyád segge koporsó,
majd meglátod, ott lesz jó,
Ott a vendégfogadó,
CSicseriborsó-vaskorsó
Anyád segge koporsó,
majd meglátod, ott lesz jó,
Ott a vendégfogadó,
CSicseriborsó-vaskorsó


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

szép napot Nektek is


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

amikor Lázár feltámadt, akkor éppen milyen szaga volt neki?


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

aki felnevel egy madarat, az a végén megtanúl csicseregni


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

Nyúlszájjal aztán fújhatod a lámpást.


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

az az ember, aki úgy érzi, hogy van mit vesztenie, az az ember nem okos


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

10, alakul ez


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

11?


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)




----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

_*5*_


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

-6


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

+7


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

megpróbálom akkor megint


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

gratulálok


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

süt a nap


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

végre nem esik az eső


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

ez a 12.


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

2010 június 30


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

14 14 14 14


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

a 20 hsz-tól ketyeg a 48 óra, vagy a regisztrációtól?


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

nem tudom


----------



## fz007 (2010 Június 30)

de mindjárt kipróbálom. vagy 24 óra múlva.


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

jó reggelt


----------



## VĂĄndor Ăşton (2010 Június 30)

én ugye tavaly regeltem, most csináltam 20 hsz-t és nem enged letölteni könyvszöveget az irodalom fórumból, nem ééértem :-(


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

örülök hogy végre itt a nyár


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

bevallom, hogy én is könyveket miatt regisztráltam


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

sok jó könyv, van fent, sajnos nem keresek annyit hogy mindegyiket meg tudjam venni


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

ez a 5. hozzászólásom


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

nézi vki a foci vb-t?


----------



## jobetty (2010 Június 30)

*r*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

én igen


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

és a spanyoloknak drukkolok


----------



## jobetty (2010 Június 30)

**

remélem hamar összeírogatom a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

rem a eb után a vb-t is megnyerik


----------



## jobetty (2010 Június 30)

ínagyon igéretes ez az oldal, engem főleg a fejlesztéssel kapcsolatos anyagok érdekelnek...


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

úgy ennék egy kis jégkrémet


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

vaniliás-karamellásat


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 30)

hajráf Ghana!


----------



## sajtospogacsa (2010 Június 30)

és 20diknak idézem kedvenc Kungfu Panda szólásomat: Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is present and that's why it's called a gift!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

gyűjtögetem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

engem is főleg a fejlesztéssel foglalkozó anyagok érdekelnek!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

lassan, de biztosan


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

szép nyarat mindenkinek!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

*Na, végre!*

Végre sikerült találnom egy olyan fórumot, ahol tényleg értelmes dolgokról esik szó és jó tartalmak is vannak! Szuper, így tovább!


----------



## zsuh (2010 Június 30)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Hát.... biztos van értelme ennek 

zsuh


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

*Alakul*

Van pár könyv nálam is, majd felrakom!


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

6
Bocsi, ha valakit zavarok a számolgatásommal. Nem értem ezt a 20 üzenetes dolgot!


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

6... Rebi gyorsabb


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

10 igyekszem


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

Rebi, gondolom azért van, hogy hozzátegyél Te is valamit az egészhez.


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

Rendben, 11


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

15 Mindenképp


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

12x20 mp = 240 mp


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

Fu, gyorsabb vagy... 13!


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

15 stopperral


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## Rebi123 (2010 Június 30)

20 
Kész!


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## enzomester (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

lótenyésztőkézikönyv


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

kishercegnagycipője


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

?


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

villanypapaguta


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

szerda


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

2010


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

sasfészekreteszelő


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

június


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

körbekarácsonyszerdája


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

esőelőidézőszeánsz


----------



## eede (2010 Június 30)

hejőcsabaimalomudvar


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

rakott kelkáposzta


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

rántott sajt


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

80


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

limonádé


----------



## Phaige (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

újra itt volnék


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

ez volt a kilencedik


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

már a felénél tartok! meglesz ez gyorsan!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

szép napot!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

ez lesz a tizennegyedik


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

carpe diem!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

jó nyaralást mindenkinek!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

a gyerekeknek pedog jó vakációt!!!


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

kitartás


----------



## Radnai Tímea (2010 Június 30)

és íme a huszadik!!!!


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Tetszik az oldal nagyon!


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Ez itt a második üzenetem!


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Ez meg a harmadik.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Meleg lesz ma is.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

El kéne menni a strandra.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Nem lehet, mert dolgozni kellene.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

ó


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

ió


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

ció


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

áció


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

káció


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

gyors


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

válasz


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

akáció


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

küldése


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Vakáció


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Hajrá kinga neked is!


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Kellemes boldogságot a fórum összes tagjának!


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Mindjárt megvan.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Aztán tudok le és feltölteni.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Már csak pár kell.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Még kettő kell.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

És meg is vagyunk.


----------



## hhx (2010 Június 30)

Megvan a húsz, nem baj, azért kell egy 21. is.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Húsz hozzászólás? Így elég sűrű lesz a moderátorok dolga


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

három


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Ez hosszú lesz :-(


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

hhx írta:


> Megvan a húsz, nem baj, azért kell egy 21. is.




Nagyon belejöttél!


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

A csiga és a teknősbéka karamboloznak az erdőben. Egyetlen szemtanú van csak, a lajhár, aki éppen a helyszín közelében himbálózott a fán. A redőrörsön faggatják a lajhárt, mit látott e szörnyű balesetből. A lajhár a következőt vallja:
- Nem emlékszem, minden olyan gyorsan történt!


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Az állatorvos megkéri az asszisztensét, hogy adjon be hashajtót a Rárónak. Elmagyarázza, mi a teendő:
- Dugjon be egy csövet a ló szájába, tegye be a tablettát a csőbe, és fújjon bele jó erősen, így a gyógyszer a ló nyelőcsövébe kerül. 
Fél óra múlva kérdi az asszisztenst:
- Na, hat már a hashajtó?
- Igen, de sajnos a ló fújt először.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

- Egyszer olyan éhes voltam - meséli egy felfedező a barátjának -, hogy megettem a papagájomat.
- Milyen íze volt?
- Mint a pulykáé, a vadlibáé vagy a bíbicé. Az a papagáj bármit tudott utánozni.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Egy férfi bemegy egy étterembe. Azt mondja: 
- Ha adnak nekem 2 üveg bort ingyen, zongorázni fog magának a kutyám.
Adnak neki. Leülteti a kiskutyát a zongorához. Az játszik 5 percet, mire beront egy nagy kutya és kiviszi. Megkérdezi a pincér:
- Hát ez meg mi volt?
- Csak az anyja. Ő azt akarta, hogy orvos legyen belőle.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén. Megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem a vörös pofáját!


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Agresszív kismalac ballag az erdőben, szembejön vele a jótündér:
- Kedves kismalac, mivel találkoztál velem, ezért három kaívánságodat teljesítem, hallgatlak...
- Hülyeség! Nőtől szívességet?


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

A zebra egy farmra kerül, ahol ismerkedni kezd a háziállatokkal. Megkérdezi a lótól, hogy ő mit csinál:
- Én húzom a szekeret.
Továbbmegy, meglátja a tehenet és tőle is megkérdezi, hogy mit csinál:
- Én adom a tejet.
A zebra odamegy a bikához is és megkérdi, hogy mit csinál:
- Vedd le a pizsamádat és megtudod!


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Az állatorvos rosszkedvűen mondja: 
- A kutya túlsúlyos, többet kéne mozognia.
- Mozog éppen eleget, evés közben állandóan csóválja a farkát.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

A csiga mászni kezd a cseresznyefán. Az ott ülő madarak csodálfozva kérdik tőle:
- Mit akarsz te télen a cseresznyefán?
- No, vajon? Cseresznyét akarok enni!
- De hát még nincs is!
- Mire felérek, éppen érett lesz.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

A kis béka elmegy a jósnőhöz. A jósnő azt mondja:
- Nemsokára találkozni fogsz egy nagyon szép lánnyal, aki majd mindent tudni akar rólad.
- Valóban? És ugye egy partin fogunk találkozni? - kérdezi a béka.
- Nem, hanem a biológia órán.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

- Mit csinál a kaméleon a sütőben?
- Beleolvad a környezetébe.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

- Melyik állatnak van a legjobb hallása?
- Nem tudom.
- A kutyának.
- Hát ezt meg honnan veszed?
- Onnan, hogy a kutyám azonnal elkezd szűkölni, mihelyt a feleségem a zongorához közeledik.


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Az állatkertben egy csomó látogató áll a majomketrec előtt. Köztük két nő is. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Nézze, milyen boldogan és elégedetten ül ott fenn az a majommama.
- Miért ne lenne boldog? Neki megvan, amit minden anya kíván magának. Négy keze.


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

hát ez jó


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

Már csak kettő hiányzik a húszhoz!


----------



## Felhasznalo (2010 Június 30)

... és húsz!
Vonnegutot ide


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

A "vegetáriánus" egy ősi indián szó, jelentése: "rossz vadász".


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

Móricka és az apukája a 3.emeleten laknak.Az 1ső emeleten Móricka ilyet szól:
- A ku... -apukája befogja a száját.
- Móricka ha felértünk a 3.ra akkor majd mondhatod!
Felérnek a másodikra:
- A ku...-szól Móricka de apukája megint befogja a száját.
- Már mondtam, ha fent vagyunk a harmadikon akkor mondhatod!
Felérnek, majd Móricka megszólal:
- A kulcsot lenthagytuk!


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

-Hogy hívják a perverz napot???
-???
-Verőfény!!!


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

A fiatalkorú bűnözőknél külön statisztikát vezetnek arról, hogy a fiatalkorú bűnöző fogyaszt szeszes italt vagy sem. A főtárgyaláson tehát erre vontakozólag kérdést kell intézni a fiatalkorú vádlotthoz. Az elnök a kérdést így teszi fel:
- Bort, sört vagy pálinkát iszol?
Mire a fiatalkorú :
- Sört kérek!


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

Újgazdag horgászik. Oda megy hozzá a felesége. 
-Te, láttam egy 200.000 ft-os bundát, megvehetem?
-Persze drágám, vegyed csak!
Oda megy hozzá a lánya:
-Apa, láttam egy BMW-t, csak 5.000.000.000 ft, megvehetem?
-Persze, kicsim vegyed csak!
Jön a fia is:
-Apu, láttam egy vityillót, csak 30.000.000.000 ft, megvehetem? 
-Persze, vegyed csak.
Horgászik tovább, kifogja az aranyhalat. megnézi, dobná vissza amikor a hal megszólal: 
-Te, és mi lesz a három kívánsággal?
-Jól van, mondjad...


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

-Miért jó a mazochistáknak?
-???
-Mert ha rossz, akkor jó, ha jó, akkor rossz, tehát jó.


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

A Jóságos Tündér találkozik a rendőrrel: 
- Hello rendőr! én vagyok a Jóságos Tündér! Kívánhatsz egyet! 
- Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

A matematikus sétál az utcán, amikor megtámadja egy fegyveres pasas, követeli a pénzét. Rémületében már nyúlna a tárcája után, de ekkor előugrik a bokorból egy álarcos alak, és megmenti. A matematikus kérdezi, ki ő, de csak egy nagy Z-t vés egy fába a kardjával. Emberünk ekkor azt mondja hálálkodva:
- Köszönöm, hogy megmentettél, egész számok halmaza!


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

Nagyon nagyok ezek a viccek.xD


----------



## phoebeth (2010 Június 30)

Matild néni jön az orvosi rendelőből.
- Na,mi újság? - kérdezi a szomszédasszony.
- Azt mondta a doktor úr, hogy akár még három brazil tévéfilmsorozatot is megérhetek.


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

már sem sok kell.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)




----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

köszi, hhx!


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

le szeretném tölteni az úgy szeretném meghálálni c dalt


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

9.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

el szeretném énekelni az esküvőmön


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

8.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

*Katonás vicc*

Két katona nagy ládát cipel a falu végén. Odamegy hozzájuk egy vénasszony, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Mi van ebben a ládában?
- Az hadititok.
- De azért látom, hogy jó nehéz lehet.
- Hát persze! Tele van rakétákkal.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

a szüleimnek lenne meglepetés


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

*Katonás vicc*

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

jó nem?


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

7.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

*Katonás vicc*

A hadseregben:
- Na katona, mondja meg, hogy mi a kedvenc színe? A katona gondolkozik, majd rávágja:
- Nem tudom, őrmester úr, szabad a gazda.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

tök jól eldumálok magammal


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

*Katonás vicc*

A sorozáson:
- Van valami baja?
- Még hogy van-e? A gyomorfekélyem naponta bevérzik, a tüdőm egy rossz szivacs, a lábam fordítva van beakasztva és félvak vagyok.
- Alkalmas! Magának megváltás lesz a hősi halál!


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

6.


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

5.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

kinga8136 írta:


> tök jól eldumálok magammal



Szia Kinga!

Mikor lesz a jeles nap?


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

4.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Mi a csók?
- Kopogtatás az emeleten, hogy a földszint kiadó-e.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

szia rave ace


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

júli 31-én


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

3.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

2.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

már nagyon izgulok


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

*Katonás vicc*

A feldühödött tábornok összetrombitáltatja a helyőrséget, és közli, hogy amennyiben huszonnégy órán belül nem kerül elő a felesége eltűnt gyémántgyűrűje, mindenkit hadbíróság elé állíttat. Izgatott kutatás indul meg minden eredmény nélkül. Végül a beijedt katonák beráncigálnak az utcáról egy dülöngélő részeget. Az persze tagad mindent. Hogy gyorsabban haladjanak a "nyomozással", fejjel lefelé belelógatják az udvar közepén lévő kútba. Mindhiába. Már éppen fel akarják adni, amikor az éppen felhúzott csöpögő áldozat mégiscsak megszólal:
- Fiúk, tényleg hívjatok inkább valami búvárt. Én akárhogy meresztem odalent a szemem, nem találok semmit.


----------



## kiki67 (2010 Június 30)

és az uccsó.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

még 8


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

kinga8136 írta:


> júli 31-én




Gratulálok! Az már nemsokára itt van.

Akkor ez pont neked való: http://uristenhazasodunk.hu


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Miből tudhatod meg, hogy a férjed el van hízva?
- Amikor reggel munkába megy, a fenekére csapsz, és még rezeg, mikor hazaér


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

Az etióp gyerekekhez ellátogat a Mikulás. Körbeállják a gyerekek, és a mikulás kérdi:
- Gyerekek miért vagytok ilyen soványak?
- Mert nem eszünk rendesen!
- Jaaa, aki nem eszik rendesen, annak nincs ajándék!


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Miért jobb az uborka a férfiaknál?
- Egy átlagos uborka legalább 20 cm-rel hoszabb.
- Egy uborka legalább 2 hétig kemény.
- Egy uborka nem magyarázza meg neked, hogy a méret nem számít.
- Egy uborka nem jön túlzottan izgalomba.
- Egy uborkát könnyü felszedni.
- Egy uborkát az ABC-ben megfoghatsz, hogy tudd milyen kemény amit hazaviszel.
- Egy uborka minden reggel békén hagy.
- Egy uborkával elmehetsz moziba úgy hogy a filmet is látod.
- Az autós moziban maradhatsz az első ülésen, mert az uborka megvárja amíg hazaérsz.
- Egy uborka nem kérdezi hogy: ugye én vagyok az első.
- Egy uborka nem modja el a többinek hogy már nem vagy szűz.
- Egy uborkának nem kell többször eljátszani hogy szűz vagy.
- Egy uborka nem szól bele az öltözködésedbe.
- Annyi uborkát tarthatsz amennyit csak akarsz.
- Egy uborkát akkor kell csak megenni ha te is kívánod.
- Egy uborka nem lesz féltékeny a nőgyógyászra vagy a fodrászra.
- Egy uborka sohaem fog jelenetet csinálni, ha más uborkák is vannak a hűtőszekrényben.
- Akármilyen idős is vagy mindig kaphatsz egy friss uborkát.
- Egy uborkát nem érdekli, hogy a hónap hányadik napja van.
- Egy uborka nem alszik el rajtad horkolva.
- Egy uborka miatt nem kell egész hónapban izgulni.
- Egy uborka sohasem veszi fel helyetted a telefont és nem kéri kölcsön a kocsidat.
- Egy uborka nem eszi meg az összes kajádat, és nem issza meg az összes italt.
- Egy uborka nem hagyja a koszos gatyáját a földön.
- Egy uborkával a WC üloke mindig úgy marad, ahogyan hagytad.
- Egy uborka sohasem hagy el egy másik férfiért, egy másik nőért, vagy egy másik uborkáért.
- Egy uborkáról nem derül ki ment közben hogy nős, penicillin kúrán van, vagy kedvel téged, de az öcsédet jobban szereti.
- Egy uborka soha sem akar kisuborkákat.
- Egy uborkát könnyü dobni.
- Egy uborka felszeletelés után is fogyasztható.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Mi az amit a férfiak állva, a nők ülve, a kutyák pedig három lábon végeznek?
- Kézfogás.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

A városi tanító bácsi helyettesít a falusi suliban. Első dolga, hogy figyelmeztesse az ízesen beszélő srácokat a helyes kiejtésre:
- Gyerekek, figyeljetek: nem vella, hanem villa, nem tenta, hanem tinta és nem penna, hanem... izé... toll!


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Hogy osztályozzák a férfiak a ruháikat?
- Nagyon koszos, koszos és koszos, de még hordható.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

Lassan csak eljutok a 20-ig


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

A skót új esernyőt hoz a feleségének.
- Jaj, de jó - ujjong az asszony -, a régi már úgyis olyan rossz volt, most legalább kidobhatom.
- Isten ments - mondja a skót -, kidobni nem kell, itthoni használatra még nagyon jó lesz.


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

+1


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

Kezdetben Isten teremté a természetes számokat. A többi az ördög műve.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Hány méhecske fér el egy férfi gatyájában?
- Három. Két here és egy dolgozó.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

kinga8136 írta:


> +1



ráadás


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

Nah, még 5 van hátra....


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

- Mi az abszolút pofátlanság?
- ???
- Valakinek az ablaka alá tojni, és bekopogni vécépapírért.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

- Szerinted lehet távkapcsolatból gyerek?
- Lehet, de csak akkor, ha a távolság rövidebb mint a hosszúság.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Mi az? Ezer lába van, és hangosan ordít?
- 500 férfi a meccsen.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

és 3


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

iromány


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

és 2


----------



## kinga8136 (2010 Június 30)

köszi a linket


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

motorbicikli


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

20 másodperc


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

és 1


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

izgalom


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## rave_ace (2010 Június 30)

és nem tudok számolni


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

párizsi


----------



## szocska (2010 Június 30)

*er5*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


f


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

100 forintnak 50 a fele


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál


----------



## szocska (2010 Június 30)

*ydsagrfdjfzg*

sfdakjhfdagjkfgkujdahndsajkhasudsahaudisfshfuidh uihduifdhgduivjdkhgviushn kjcxh jufghtuihreiughewriowQILAJFIDJclidsakjdkfchxjykcíhsdufghrsjkglhsrfagxjsfhgsjklvdbnvsjlkvnckfcjnjknckjvbhdnfkdjhnj vjvbhndfljhgnefljgkl vk ljvklvjé d


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

írj a másik masik topikba is!


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## szocska (2010 Június 30)

*scfdsfhdggh*

fghfsdhgdjutzutzhjnzjtzufhzjztdfhjnfzjztzitziktzukhtzjngrfsxcvbnvdfnfgbmnhfynfx nbgvfb vcngfnjfgngbjfhhcnbx


----------



## mikim (2010 Június 30)

zene-bona


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt (kertitörpét) is nercbundába öltözteti


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Ki az abszolút paraszt?
- Akinek már az óvodában is szalonna volt a jele.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Amikor két buzi összeáll, és babakelengyét vásárol.
- Aki, ha leesik a hatodik emeletről, az első emeletnél elkezd káromkodni, hogy lefújta a szél a fejéről a kalapot.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

- Mi az abszolút pech?
- Zuhanó repülőgépről süllyedő hajóra esni.


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

4.hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)




----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

2:d:d


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)




----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

jajj már... 10. hozzászólás Jee


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)




----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

11. hozzászólás már haladok...


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)




----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

12 hozzászólás...


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

7x


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

13. hozzászólás már csak 7!


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

8x


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

14... Mi a francért kell az a 20 mp!?


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

15 hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

16 hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

18.hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

20. hozzászólás El se hiszem


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

9x=1el kevesebb


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

*koszonet*

jol jon egy kis segitseg uj felhasznalo vagyok.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

15addfddgfghfjcjhnjk


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

16jldfgjsldfkjgsldfg


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

17áékljhjkl


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

egy kis fejtoro senkinek se art de lehet nem is hasznal.


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

18űáéllkkjhjgds


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

19:d


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

19ápigfddfgh


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

20 bségkéasfkgéfkgéa


----------



## suppi (2010 Június 30)

Cssaak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

sietnem kell mert alszik a baba


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

ha felebred mar nem gepezhetek


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

a 20-ig meg van egy par vagy tobb...


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

menni fog de most mar kell menjek


----------



## csicuka36 (2010 Június 30)

meg jelentkezek.


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Én is szeretnénk hozzászólni


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

Lehetsz mérges, hogy a rózsák között tüskék vannak, vagy lehetsz boldog, hogy a tüskék között rózsák vannak!


----------



## Rokyka4646 (2010 Június 30)

kiss


----------



## acsa (2010 Június 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)




----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

De jó ez az oldal!


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

La la la la


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Már azt sem tudom hány hsz kell még


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Süt a nap


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

lslslsls


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

sjsjsjsjsj


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Máris lesz 20 hozzászólásom  Szia Mindenkinek


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

jsiekdiekd


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

Szia! Nekem is mindjárt meg lesz a 20


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Szia Telihold ! Jó étvágyat az ebédhez !


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

De jó


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

:d


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

fullmoon21 írta:


> Szia! Nekem is mindjárt meg lesz a 20



Maradj még egy kicsit, kérlek ! Segíts Nekem !


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Ki mit ebédel ma ?


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Sehol senki ? Hahóóó ?


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

*Keresés*

Könyveket keresek Fekete Istvántól,Ha van valakinek elektrónikus formában, kérem, segítsen!

Köszike


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

abc


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Mégegyszer üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Furcsán működő fórum ez!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Meg kell szokni, az biztos!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Éhes vagyok!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Amíg itt zajlik az élet, iszomegy sert!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Hát ez jól esett!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Még mindig nincs meg a 20, ezért iszom még egyet!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Aztán ha berúgok, az a fórum bűne lesz ám!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Csak az asszony is higyje le ezt nekem! Brrr.


----------



## birus12 (2010 Június 30)

Na, már csak pár mondat!


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Egy érik a meggy  Nekem már megvan a 20, de segítsünk másnak is. ebédelek, ez volt a kezdő löket


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

2. Csipkebokor vessző DD


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)




----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

"Vándor, ki erre jársz, jó úton haladsz. Sorsod, hogy sétálj az Éjszaka kék egén, még akkor is, ha a Nap veti rád sugarát. Mindenki valamire teremtetett, így Te sem élsz hiába. Tűz a cél előtted, a Földön lebegj, és az Egekben lépkedj, ha a Víz már eltaszított magától. Jól jegyezd meg, Vándor, ki erre jársz, hiszen a Halál csak kezdete az Életnek, nem a folytatása."


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam, hova a francba lett a tető.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Gyenge kifogás az ambíció, ha valakinek nincs elég érzéke a lustasághoz*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Halhatatlan vagyok. Egyelőre.*


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Basszuskulcs. AZthittem 20 hozzászólás, VAGY 2 nap regi. A napot nem sürgethetjük meg ?


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*A másokról mondott ítélet többet árul el rólunk, mint róluk.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Nem az a boldogság, ha megkapjuk amire vágyunk, hanem ha élvezzük amink van.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Nagy ésszel csak nagyot lehet tévedni*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Bocsánatot kérni könnyebb, mint engedélyt!*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Az átmeneti visszavonulás később még győzelmet hozhat.*


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

Aria írta:


> *Ha majd kivágtad az utolsó fát, megmérgezted az utolsó folyót, és kifogtad az utolsó halat, rádöbbensz, hogy a pénz nem ehető.*


 nagyon találó


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

nagy élet igazságok ezek túl nagyok


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*A hízelgés olyan pénz, amely csakis híúságunk jóvoltából van forgalomban.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Gyakran a nyelvbotlás mondja ki az igazat*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok! S ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok! (ismeretlen)*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Nem elég, hogy szerencsések vagyunk - az is kell még, hogy a többiek ne legyenek azok.*


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

az üzik száma csak nő


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*A távollevőknek soha sincs igazuk.*


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

a mázlista csak úgy szaporodnak a köszönései wow


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Amit nem ismerünk, az után nem vágyunk*


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

wow nekem is


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

elfogyott a köszönés


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

no nekem már csak egy megöszönés és mindjárt lesz 20 köszönésem


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

Eikeboom írta:


> az üzik száma csak nő


 
Ha már meg akarom szerezni a 20 hozzászólást, úgy voltam vele, hogy akkor legalább legyen értelme annak, amit beírok.


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

Aria írta:


> Ha már meg akarom szerezni a 20 hozzászólást, úgy voltam vele, hogy akkor legalább legyen értelme annak, amit beírok.


szerinted ezt elolvassa bárki is rajtam kívül?


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*A vezér ne előzze meg nagyon a csapatát, mert fenékbe lövik.*


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

Eikeboom írta:


> szerinted ezt elolvassa bárki is rajtam kívül?


 Valszeg nem... de legalább akkor sem értelmetlen szövegeket írok be.


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

Az élet olyan mint a nap felemelkedik aztán alámerül a semmibe


----------



## Aria (2010 Június 30)

*Becsüld meg a kezdőt - ő semmi, de még minden lehet.*


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

az élet szép lehet ha hozzá teszed a szükséges szépséget


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

ha felkel a nap várhatod hogy eljön az éjszaka is


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Június 30)

söt egy egyszerű ha vizbe esel valószínű vizes leszel


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

Köszi szépen


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

A


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

B


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

C


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

D


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

E


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

k


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Június 30)

A


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*1*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*2*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*3*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*4*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*5*

:444:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*6*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*7*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*8*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*9*

:-?


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*10*


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

14:10


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*11*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*12*

:d


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*13*

:444:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*14*

:--:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*15*

:55:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*16*

:..:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*17*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*18*


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*19*


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

:!:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*20*

:55:


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Június 30)

*21*

:..:


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

*a*

a


----------



## eszter123 (2010 Június 30)

Segítséget kérek, mert nem világos számomra, hogy hol tudom megnézni mi van már feltöltve az ismétlések elkerülése érdekében! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Ok


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Június 30)

:roll:


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

6 Ez szivat-ás olyan vagyok mint egy kútfúró.


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

10 Nyunyez.


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

messze van még az a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

Ez nem Ok !!!


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## tigersss (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

nagyon messze....


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

75%


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## miklosiv (2010 Június 30)




----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## ubipapi (2010 Június 30)

20 Na végre.


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## szeb87 (2010 Június 30)

na akkor ezt meg is beszéltük szerintem.......


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

hello


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## fullmoon21 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## Szekeres Barbi (2010 Június 30)

<3


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## nusi6 (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## Daneealama (2010 Június 30)

a


----------



## Daneealama (2010 Június 30)

b


----------



## Daneealama (2010 Június 30)

c


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

......


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

21


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

iksz ipszilon


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

á bé cé


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

dé é eff


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

gé há í


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

jé ká ell


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

emm enn ó


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

pé kú err


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

ess té ú


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

vé iksz


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

ipszilon zé


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

még 8


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

ezen kívül 6


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

20 mp... gyerekem


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

17.....


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

18888888888888


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

tizenkilenc


----------



## yxcvb (2010 Június 30)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## ingermira (2010 Június 30)

hozzászólás kell.....


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

tényleg?


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

én nem tudom hogy ez igy eredményes lesz e de próbálkozom


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

szeretnék letölteni


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

de nagyon


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

én szeretném!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

már előre látom miket néznék meg


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

tudom nem szép dolog


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

de azért csinálom


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

én is


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

más is


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

próba cseresznye


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

nem megy


----------



## szeszili (2010 Június 30)

miért nem?


----------



## Menyus58 (2010 Június 30)

*köszönöm*


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

mizu? itt esik szal lépek is...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

elállt, jeee


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

akkor számoljunk... egy... xD


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

kettő...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

három...


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 19


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

négy...


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 18


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 17


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 16


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

öt...


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 15


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 14


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 13


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 12


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

hat... asszem egy csónakban evezünk...


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 11


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

még 10


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

hét...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

nyolc...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

kilenc...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

tíz...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

mennyi?


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

tizenegy...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

tizenkettő...


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

13...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

14...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

15...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

16...


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

17...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

18...


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

19...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## Jilian1993 (2010 Június 30)

20...


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

Jééé, asszem tudok letölteni,pedig csak ma regiztem. Ez lehet ?


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## spicc-spicc (2010 Június 30)

spicc-spicc írta:


> Basszuskulcs. AZthittem 20 hozzászólás, VAGY 2 nap regi. A napot nem sürgethetjük meg ?




Működik.Tudok tölteni  Alig fél naposan


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

0


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## sziriusz01 (2010 Június 30)

-1


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

egy tucat...


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 1.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 2.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 2. - akkor is


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 4 - a hármat átugrottuk


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 5.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 6.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 7.


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 8.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 9.


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 10.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 11.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 12.


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 13.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 14.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 15.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 16.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 17.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 18.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 19.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás 20.


----------



## Csébea (2010 Június 30)

+1


----------



## bazsalik (2010 Június 30)

csak azért mert pontos, még nem biztos, hogy labda


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

mivel jó ez a könyv: 
Az álmok fogva tartották, ahogy egyik a másik után sodorta magával, mint súlytalan falevelet az áradó folyó. Látta édesanyját, amint egy kórházi ágyban fekszik, szemei mint duzzadt horzsolások fehér arcán. Látta Luke-ot, amint egy halom csont fölött áll. Jace-t a hátából kinövő fehér szárnyakkal, Isabelle-t meztelenül, korbácsa teste köré tekeredő aranygyűrűivel, Simont tenyerébe égetett keresztekkel.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Mondtam neked, hogy ugyanaz a lány.
- Tudom. Ugye, milyen pici? Jace szerint megölt egy Falánkot.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Igen. Amikor először láttam, azt hittem tündér. De nem elég csinos hozzá, hogy tündér legyen.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Hát, senki sincs éppen csúcsformában, amikor démonméreg folyik az ereiben. Hívni fogja Hodge a Testvéreket?


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Remélem, nem. A hideg futkos tőlük a hátamon. Aki képes úgy meg*csonkítani magát...


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Mi is megcsonkítjuk magunkat.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Tudom, Alec, de az nem végleges. És nem is fáj mindig...


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Ha elég idős vagy hozzá. Erről jut eszembe, hol van Jace? Ő mentette meg a lányt, nem? Azt hittem volna, érdekli, hogy gyógyul-e már.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Hodge szerint meg sem nézte, amióta behozta. Nyilván mégsem érdekli.


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Néha kezdem azt hinni, hogy... Figyelj! Megmozdult!


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

már csak ez...


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- Ezek szerint mégiscsak él. - Felsóhajtott. - Szólok Hodge-nak.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

:55:Clary úgy érezte, mintha bevarrták volna a szemhéját.


----------



## bukktolgy (2010 Június 30)

20!


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

Ahogy óvatosan mégis felnyitotta, és három nap után először pislogott, azt képzelte, hogy fel*hasad a bőre.


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

...meg ez...


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

*csontváros*

Kék eget látott maga fölött, fodros felhőket és pufók angyalo*kat, lebegő, aranyozott szalagokkal a csuklójukon. Meghaltam ?


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

és kész!


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

- tette fel ma*gának a kérdést. - Lehetséges, hogy tényleg ilyen a mennyország? - Becsukta a szemét, aztán megint kinyitotta.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

hűűűhaaa  nah hát sorry


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

Most már felismerte, hogy amit néz, az nem más, mint egy ívelt fa mennyezet festett rokokó felhőkkel és angyalokkal.


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

nah ügyes vagy


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

Kínlódva sikerült ülő helyzetbe küzdenie magát. Fájt mindene, különö*sen a nyaka. Körbepillantott. 
Már csak egy van hátra


----------



## nikusz2 (2010 Június 30)

Fém támlájú, vászonlepedős ágyba dugták, amely csak egy volt a hasonló ágyak sorában. Az övé mellett kis éjjeliszek*rény is állt egy kancsóval meg egy csészével. Az ablak elé függönyt húztak, ami nem engedte be a fényt, bár a lány hallotta a sosem lankadó New York-i forgalom beszűrődő zaját.


----------



## serginho (2010 Június 30)

csak 21 kell és nem 20?


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

Akkor kezdjük.


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

mert kell.


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

még egy jó pár


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

Hozzászólás


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

minek


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

ez


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

az egész


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

nem


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

értem


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

a fele


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

megvan


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

1


----------



## egysejt (2010 Június 30)

Vége


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

a


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

b


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

c


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

e


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

f


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

21


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

122


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

55


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

45


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

54645


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

első


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

2


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

4


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

5


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

7


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

8


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

9


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

10


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

11


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

12


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

13


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

14


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

15


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

16


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

17


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

18


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

19


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

20


----------



## menyus18 (2010 Június 30)

21.


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

77


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

42


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

741


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

58


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

92


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

91


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

65


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

45


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

40


----------



## babilonok (2010 Június 30)

963


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

*Sziasztok*

Üdvözlök mindenkit, és szép estét


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Hihihi


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Tölteni szeretnék!


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Melegem van!


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

még 16


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Mekkora ötlet!


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Unalmas vagy Roli


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Én legalább írok


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

még12


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

most mit írjak?


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

szeretem a jó filmeket!


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

no meg a jó zenét


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

ha ha eszünk!!:-9


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Mostmár csand legyen kutya!!


----------



## Gabor60 (2010 Június 30)

Who will not work , shell not eat.


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

még 6


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

mikor lesz már 20 ?


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

még 4


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

még erre is figyeljek,


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Hogy hány másodperc telik el?


----------



## redmaci (2010 Június 30)

Utolsó!!! )))


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

:d


redmaci írta:


> még 6


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

szeretnék végre letölteni


----------



## ormai_agnes (2010 Június 30)

abcd1234


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

redmaci írta:


> Tölteni szeretnék!


én is


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

igen


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

unalmas


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

van


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

szóval


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

hozzászólás


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

nem számoltam


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

jó neked


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

nekem még van egy pár


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

még 6


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

már csak 5


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

sziasztok


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

lassan


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

megyek


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

tölteni


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

már megvan a 20 és mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## zsuzsacska (2010 Június 30)

miért


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

(Y) szuper


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

előbb kellett volna idetalálni


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

jó lenne, ha én is tudnék feltölteni


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

jó témák, jó könyvek


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

még két nap és nekem is lehet letölteni dolgokat


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

vagy lehet elég a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

Ödön

Ödön nőtlen volt, egyedül élt apjával, és a családi vállalkozásban dolgozott.
Amikor megtudta, hogy beteg édesapjától egy vagyont fog örökölni, úgy döntött, hogy megnősül, és feleségével együtt élvezi majd az életet.
Egy fogadáson pillantotta meg a legszebb nőt, akit valaha is látott.
Elállt a lélegzete.
- Lehet, hogy átlagos férfinak tűnök -- vallotta be álmai asszonyának --, de néhány év múlva, amikor apám meghal, 65 millió euró örököse leszek.
A lenyűgöző hír hallatán a fiatal szépség elkérte névjegyét, és három nap múlva a... mostoha anyja lett.
Tanulság : a nők sokkal jobb pénzügyi elemzők a férfiaknál.


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

Ez jó!


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

Még 10 és kész!


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

Ki olvasta a Bibliát?


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

sokat olvasok, és vannak jó könyveim


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

az olvasás jó


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

szeretek olvasni, írni még inkább


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

16.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

gerilla üzletkötés


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

1.


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

2.


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

16 éves vagy?


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

3.


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

látom más is próbálkozik


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

kicsoda?


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

számlálja oldalt (bal)


----------



## Gabryello (2010 Június 30)

nekem ez a 20.


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

nekem még van egy pár...


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

de hát kora délután mi mást is csinálhatnék?


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

van valami jó ötletetek?


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

Mindenki gyűjtöget?!


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

senkinek?


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

nekem már megvan a 20!kell még?


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

nem, csak én


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

de az idő még nem


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

állítólag csak 20 kell


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

az jó


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

nekem az idő már letelt


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

de ha valamit leszeretnék tölteni kiírja hogy legalább 2 napos regisztráció is szükséges


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

Te mikor regeltél?


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

én majdnem egy hete


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

nekem meg csak holnap !jó neked


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

már csak a hozzászólások kellenek


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

és tölthetek is le


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

tegnap


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

egy nap nem sok


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

szuper vagy


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

azt még kibírom


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

mit töltesz le?


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

siess a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

vagy titok?


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

miért siessek?


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

kottát a keresztgyerekeimnek


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

már csak egy kell


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

és még sok mást!és te?


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

már megvan a 20 neked is


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

én meg magamnak


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

kottát


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

de még nem engedi most se, csak nem tudom, hogy miért nem


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

na szia


----------



## marcsika23 (2010 Június 30)

na szia


----------



## johhnydepp (2010 Június 30)

helló


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

újra itt...


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

sziasztok!!


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

mindenkinek megvan a 20.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

még 10


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

9.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

8.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

7.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

még 6


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

5.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

4.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

3


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

még 2...


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

1.


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

és megvan a 20


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

További szép napot!


----------



## Rea0418 (2010 Június 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

*jq*

a


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

b


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

c


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

f


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

l


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

é


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

óóde sok kell még


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

é
j


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

j


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

jajj még tiz darab


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

*Gyűjés*

Miért jó, hogy 20 hozzászólásod legyen?


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

*2*

Csak foglaljuk fölöslegesen a bájtokat...


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Mindig utáltam a fölösleges dolgokat.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Ha nektek ez kell, hát legyen.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Vártam, hátha eltörlik ezt a szabályt, de hiába.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Most írhatok még 14 hozzászólást.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

És ki az aki ezt el is olvassa?


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Tudom és-el nem kezdünk mondatot...


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

A végén még megtetszik a dolog.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Már le kéne feküdnöm.


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)




----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Jó hogy nem vagyok álmos.


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

óó mit irjak ide ,?


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Nahát még időkorlát is van, nem semmi. Kivárom a sorom.


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

mig még irok 10zet roszul leszek


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Nekem is van már 12 hozzászólásom bibi


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

még 7


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Kitartás Modorka!


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

6


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Nekem még 6


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

ahh éjfélkor (jóformán ) ilyenekt csinálok


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Elég szánalmas...


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

sztem tiz is elég lett volna mert ezt ugyse fogja senki el olvasni


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

Nah még azt a 3-mat ki birom


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

Na még kettőt


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Na hogy állunk?


----------



## mordorka (2010 Június 30)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ végre vége ez is kész 
Mindenkinek további jo szórakozást


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Nem is volt olyan nehéz.


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Igen sikerült, megcsináltam, szép ügyes okos vagyok...


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Ez csalás, megvan a 20 és mégsem enged letölteni...


----------



## asszer (2010 Június 30)

Reklamálni fogok odafenn!


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

1.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

2.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

3.


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

4.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

5.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

6.


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

7.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

8.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

9.


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

10.


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


A halak sose!!!


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

A 15 környéke,már elég kemény!!!


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

16!!


----------



## Encike22 (2010 Július 1)

huhhuuuu és magvaaan


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

...pedig máskor még gondolataim is vannak!!!


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

Egyszer csak meglesz!!!


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Örökmozgó (2010 Július 1)

Köszönöm a segítségeket!!!!


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

sziasztok


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

i have become spellbound, spellbound...


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

hipnotic tango


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)




----------



## jenny0020 (2010 Július 1)

köszi


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

képzeljétek, 20 másodpercnek kell eltelnie két üzenet között...


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

:d


----------



## prei (2010 Július 1)

köszi


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Nekem megvan a 20 hsz. és a két nap mégsem tudok tölteni


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Majd próbálkozom később.


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Addig is írogatom a hsz.-eket


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Kitartó vagyok :444:


----------



## Krisz55 (2010 Július 1)

Végül csak sikerülni fog


----------



## Eikeboom (2010 Július 1)

helló szépnapot mindenkinek


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*1*

A férfiak és a fiúk között nincs más különbség, csak a játékok ára.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*2*

A hisztéria alattomos betegség! A nő kapja meg és a férfi hal bele!


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*3*

Ne légy pótolhatatlan! Ha senki nem tud helyettesíteni, sosem fognak előléptetni.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*4*

A viszketés súlyossága fordítottan arányos az érintett terület elérhetőségével.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*5*

A szakács majonézzel fedi hibáit, az ügyvéd szavakkal, az orvos... földdel.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*6*

Ha elsőre nem sikerül, akkor biztos lehetsz benne, hogy az ejtőernyőzés nem a te sportod


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*7*

Válás: a házasság jövő idejű alakja


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*8*

A diplomata olyan ember, aki ha elküld a pokolba, alig várod, hogy indulhass.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*9*

A pénz nem minden; vannak még a hitelkártyák, a csekkek, utalványok.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*10*

Minek a házassággal vesződni? Csak keress egy nőt, akit utálsz és vegyél neki egy házat!


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*11*

„Gyakorlott zongoraszállítókat keresünk. Jelige: TV torony”


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*12*

A skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*13*

Attól még nem lesz művész valaki, hogy senki nem érti meg, amit csinál.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*15*

A valósággal az a probléma, hogy nincs hozzá háttérzene.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*16*

A büszkeség az, ami nekünk van. Hiúság az, ami másoknak.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*17*

A kétéltű egy olyan szárazföldi állat, amit majdnem lehetetlen vízbe fojtani.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*18*

Ez az előítéletes dolog már az elején el lett szúrva


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*19*

A statisztikák 87,3%-ának eredményét a levegőből szedik.


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 1)

*és az utolsó:*

A mesterséges intelligencia nem ellenfele a természetes hülyeségnek.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

1.Vannak dolgok, amiket ismer az ember és vannak dolgok, amiket nem. Az ismert és az ismeretlen között pedig ajtók vannak - ezek vagyunk mi. (Jim Morrison)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

*mesék*

Sziasztok. Nagyon szereti a kisfiam a Bibi Blocksberget.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok. Próbáltam megvenni neki, de nem sikerült beszereznem sehol, de próbálkozom tovább.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

2.A barát az, aki teljes szabadságot ad neked, hogy kibontakoztasd magad.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Az egyik kedvenc idézetem:legyen az ünnep csendes, mint szíved dobbanása. Legyen békés, mint a hó hullása. Legyen szép, mint a gyertya lángja. És vidám, mint a gyermekek kacagása.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Csillognak az ünnepi fények, lelassul a rohanó élet. Készül a sok finom étek, melegszik a családi fészek. Kívánok Kellemes Karácsonyt és boldog új évet. Rövidesen ilyen üziket is lehet előkeresni.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

3.A legtöbb ember olyannak szeret téged, amilyennek akar, hogy legyél. Megtartani ezt a szeretetet nem könnyű. 
Mindig olyannak lenni, amit elvárnak tőled. Biztosan meg is kapod ezt a szeretetet, ha jól színészkedsz. Ez az igazság.
(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

4.Van valami varázslatos abban,
hogy megöregedtem, hisz
bölcsebb vagyok, mint valaha.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok. A kedvenc szabadidős programom a kenyérsütőgéppel való kísérletezgetés. Igazán finom dolgokat sikerült már az asztalra tennem a családom nagy örömére.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

5.A sorsodat a szerelem sem másíthatja meg.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

sziasztok.


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Csak ne kéne dolgozni.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

6. De hibáinkból nem tanulunk,
nyerünk és veszítünk, alulmaradunk.
Mégis továbbvívjuk harcainkat
és nem vesszük észre;
Csak a fájdalom más, a többi ugyanaz.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Csak összejön ma a 20!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Még nincs itt a karácsony ideje.


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Miz újs?


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

7.A tükörben az arc nem fél
az ablakban a lány még kér
baráti tor a lány él s kiált
odakint csak rám várt.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Ki van itt?


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

Na mi van, senki sem válaszol?


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

8.A tükröd leszek, hogy lásd, ki vagy, ha nem látnád.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 1)

gdfgdfgdf


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

Küzdök, hogy meglegyen a HÚSZ!!!!!!


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

9.Ha az ember kibékül a hatalommal, maga is azzá válik.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 1)

Juhééjj, nagyon örülok!


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

10.Halálom napja a legbensőségesebb magányom.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

11.Ismerem azokat a szavakat, amelyeket még ki sem ejtettél.
Már tudom hová tartasz, mikor még el sem indulsz.
Tudok a féltett titkaidról, amiket mélyen elrejtesz.
Mindent tudok rólad, kedvesem. Nem vagyok kém, csak szeretlek.
(Jim Morrison)


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Sosem gondolok a jövőre. Úgyis mindjárt itt van.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

12.Megszülettem és halálra ítéltél. Nem hibáztatlak.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

13.Azt hiszem, a legmagasabb és a legmélyebb pontok a fontosak. Minden más csak... köztes.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Csak tegnap regisztráltam, de nagyon érdekes és szép dolgokat találtam már.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

14.Míg iszod a kávéd s én a teám,
csak ülünk egymás mellett némán.
Szeretném tudni, most mi lesz,
nem szólsz hozzám, mégis hazudsz nekem.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Egy könyv keresése kapcsán találtam rá erre az oldalra-de nincsenek véletlenek


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

15.Tudod, a nappal öli az éjt, de az éj hoz neki halált.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

16.Kedvesem, fáj, hogy ezt kell mondanom:
tegnap még szerettelek, ma már gyáván elfutok.
Ez csak egy levél, szavakba önteni nem tudom,
nem hazudok neked, nincs miért maradnom.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

17.Fáj téged elengedni,
de soha nem fogsz követni.
Vége a nevetéseknek és lágy hazugságoknak,
vége az éjszakáknak, amikor próbáltunk meghalni,
ez a vég.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

thgyu nagyon teteszenek az idézetek, köszönöm.


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

8.Szeress egy hétig, szeress egy évig,
akár tavasztól télig!
De ma igazán szeress,
hiszen holnap megint elmegyek.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## birus12 (2010 Július 1)

+ még a két nap!


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

19.A szerelem minden pillanatában benne van az elmúlás.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

20. Az első pillanat, mikor megszületsz, társunkká szegődsz egy idegen világban.
A második pillanatban lassan felcseperedsz, s tágra nyitott szemekkel rácsodálkozol a világra.(Jim Morrison)


----------



## thgyu (2010 Július 1)

20 üzeten thx JIM MORRISON!!!


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

"Nincs emberi kapcsolat, mely megrendítőbb, mélyebb lenne, mint a barátság" Márai Sándor


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Én is aggódtam, hogy hogy fogom a 20-at összehozni, de majd csak sikerül valahogy.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Azt mondani, hogy az én sorsom nincs hozzákötve a tiédhez, olyan mintha azt mondanánk:" A csónaknak az a vége süllyed, ahol te ülsz" ( Hugh Downs)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok. Nekem is nagyon tetszenek az idézetek.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Sok igazság és bölcsesség van az üzenetekben, lehet belőlük tanulni.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

A halak nem hazudnak.


----------



## Jasmin1017 (2010 Július 1)

Reménytelennek tartottam,hogy hogy gyűjtöm össze azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult. :smile:


----------



## kmaresz (2010 Július 1)

*egy*

egy


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

a b c d é f g


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Hamarosan kezdődik az oviban a szünidő.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

egy két há és indulás.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Ha ugyanaz az ember kétszer csap be bennünket, valószinűleg megérdemeljük ( Carlos Martinez Vázquez)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Ádám bátyám, száját tátván, pávát látván, pávává válván.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

A becsapásra ez nagyon igaz, ha az ember nem veszi észre, hogy csak palira veszik az nagy gáz.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

A zsenialitás legkisebb morzsája is együtt jár némi őrültséggel. ( Leonardo Dicaprio)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

AZ ipafai papnak fa pipája van ezért az ipafai fapipa, papi fapipa


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Én kis kertet keltettem bazsarózsát ültettem.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Van egy gyilkos érzés, amely erősebb minden barátságnál, úgy hívják: irigység ( Bókay János)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Hú nagyon tetszenek az idézetek, van köztük, amelyiket még nem is hallottam.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Minden reggel egy új élményt ígér.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Boldogtalanság az, amikor a világot a túlsó vége felől nézzük. ( Roberto Shinyashiki)


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

egy.


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

A világ vége messze van és mégis oly közel.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Ha valaki nem szőke és karcsú, nagyon hamar fel kell mutatnia valamilyen egyéniséget. ( Kathy Najimy )


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Gyerekekkel a napok hosszúak, de az évek rövidek. ( John Leguizamo )


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Remélem az idő kedvező a nyaralóknak.


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Fiatalokban csak a túlzás, érett emberekben csak a mértéktartás kelt bizalmat. ( Osvát Ernő)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Jó ha az embert emlékeztetik rá, hogy a legerősebb elgyöngülhet, és a legbölcsebb is tévedhet. ( Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Nem vagyok babonás-az balszerencsét hoz. ( Placido Domingo)


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

A zsenialitás adott, a tehetségnek idő kell. ( Janet Flanner)


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Amikor felkelek, tudom, hogy egy jó dolog vár rám: a lefekvés


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

*.*

köszi, ez nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

*sajna*

sajnos nincsenek jó ötleteim


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Mindenki szegény lenne, ha mindenki gazdag volna.


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

*4*

canada 4 ever


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

a gyorsaság a legjobb


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

*ááá*

félek a bogaraktól


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Amikor az ember egyedül él, minden rossz szokása eltűnik. ( Merrill Markoe)


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

remélem, most nyáron jobb idő lesz, mint tavaly


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

nem tudok jó hozzászólásokat tenni


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

b


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

dont worry, be happy


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

c


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

ééélni jó


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

ötödik


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

d


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Hűnek lenni önmagadhoz a hitelesség legjobb formája. (Murilo Benicio)


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

szeretnék jó könyveket letölteni


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

e


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

f


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

a csokifüggőség nem ártalmas


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

g


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

még 2 hónap a nyárból


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

miért nincs mindig nyár?


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

h


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

online vagyok


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

i


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

A gazdagsághoz vezető legegyszerűbb út az öröklés. ( Tom és David Gardner)


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

fujj tél


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

j


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

fuuj ősz


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

k


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

tűrhető tavasz


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

ez az uccsó, am tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

A megérzésekre nem szabad legyinteni. (Richard Nelson Bolles)


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

l


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

m


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

n


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

még négy


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## puligirl9 (2010 Július 1)

asszem nem is olyan nehéz, mint gondoltam


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

2 kettő


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

Az öregedés egyáltalán nem érdekel. De ha érdekelne, sem tudnék mit kezdeni vele. ( Kepes András)


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

3 három


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

*4 nééégy*!


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

okos, egyszeru megis elmes...


----------



## nakits (2010 Július 1)

A pihenés befektetés önmagadba. ( Csernus Imre)


----------



## lilisim (2010 Július 1)

Puszilok mindenkit!


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

francba, de hideg van itt"


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

vótmá


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

Simon vagyok \\//, húgom


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

Férfi vagyok...nő vagyok..csak vicceltem, férfi vagyok.


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

Sokat agyalhattak rajta


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

tarkónlőném egy péklapáttal


----------



## Angela1 (2010 Július 1)

Meg van a két nap regisztráció és a húsznál is több hozzászólás még is azt írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom. ???


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

rohadt jók az új Old Spice reklámok


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

mert megéri...


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

Koszonom van egy par nagyon fotos konyv itt


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

köszi


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

Haliho


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

és itt a tizedik


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

most jöttem fel, bár már régebben regisztráltam, nagyon jó könyvek vannak, amiket szeretnék. remélem sikerülni fog párat leszednem.


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

Szpes Mariatol keresem a raguel het tanitvanya mind 7 kotetet
nagyon koszonom


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

456


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

jó lenne még ma, mert holnap elutazunk, és amire hazajövök ezerrel keresgethetnék


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

ez az otodik


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

addig keresgélni sem akarok, nem fájdítom a szívem


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

ja már az 5. akkor már csak 15?


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

először bepánikoltam, hogy mikor fogok én 20 hozzászólást írni, de aztán idetaláltam. köszke


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

ennek igy sok értélme nincs


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

engem főleg vámpíros romantikus könyvek érdekelnek, de minden jóra vevő vagyok


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

hatodik


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

de ez kell a 20-hoz


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

hetedik


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

nyolcadik


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

minek nincs értelme?


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

na meg 2 nap


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

ha ez kell, hát legyen.


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

ilyen hülyeségket ide irogatni!


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

és mitől két nap, mostantól, vagy a regisztrációtol?


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tiz


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizenegy


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

jó, tudom hogy hülyeség, de így lesz meg a húsz, még mindig jobb, mintha fel kellene valamit tölteni.


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizenketto


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

aki a Virágot szereti rossz ember nem lehet


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

én először attól ijedtem meg, hogy az kell hogy részese legyek az oldalnak


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizenharom


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

aha ez így igaz


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

hú már 14.


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

és már csak 5


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

ja nem is 15. elég jól haladunk, azt hittem nehezebb lesz


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

hamarosan kezdődik a végső visszaszámlálás


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

na azt hiszem ma is a gép előtt fogok ülni, nem minthe meglepő lenne


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

nem tudom ki ötlötte ezt ki, de imádom így látatlanban is


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

ééééééééééééés 20


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

anyukám egyébként zalaegerszegi


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

na és akkor most megvan, ti hogy álltok? azt hiszem még látni fogom a nevetek, jó volt veleket "20-ni"


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

ne már most komoly?????? kicsi a világ


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

szomjas vagyok, sokat írtam


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

igy van komoly


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

és te?


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

és +1 a ráadás !


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

á


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

Nyíregyháza


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

na kicsit pattantam, sziasztok!


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

hú az jó messze van tőlünk, soktál Zegre jönni? vagy már nem itt lakik?


----------



## virág0120 (2010 Július 1)

xcxx


----------



## gb80 (2010 Július 1)

évente , egyszer , esetleg kétszer, már nem


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Na nézzük!


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Egek, ez csak az első?!


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Megéri vajon?


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Persze, megéri.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Nocsak, ki is mondta ezt eredetileg ilyen jellegzetesen?


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Egy mozifilmben valamelyik szereplő...


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Megvan! K ügynök!


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Természetesen a Men in Blackben.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Az a figura, akit Tommy Lee Jones játszott.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Imádnivaló volt ebben a szerepben.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Már korábban megkedveltem a színészt.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

A Szökevény című filmben.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Ahol Harrison Fordot üldözte mint nyomozóügyész.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Előbbi volt doktor Kimble, gyilkossággal vádolt orvos.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

No, persze, ártatlanul vádolt!


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Nem is ő ölte meg a feleségét.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Csak ráterelődött a gyanú.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

...mert ráterelték, tudatosan.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

A rosszfiúk, ki más.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Gyógyszeripari csalók.


----------



## wmitty (2010 Július 1)

Na, azért a végén csak rajtuk csattan az ostor.
És ezzel körmenetünk végére értünk.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

A kedvenc színészem Belmondo.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Akármennyiszer meg tudom nézni a filmjeit.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

11.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Egyik kedvencem A profi.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Talán a zenéje miatt is.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

12.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Szeretem Morricone zenéjét.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

A volt egyszer egy vadnyugat is fantasztikus.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Gyakran szoktam hallgatni.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Azonkívül szeretem még a musicaleket is.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

A Jezus Krisztus szupersztárt.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

A Romeo és Júliát.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Régi nagy kedvencem a Bob herceg.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Szívesen nézek régi magyar filmeket.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Kabos Gyula valami utánozhatatlan genius.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Manapság Koltay Róbertet tudom nagyon díjazni.


----------



## Schn (2010 Július 1)

Legyen szerep, vagy rendezés,mindenben nagyon eredeti és szórakoztató.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

13.


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

*egy*

helló, én csak olvasni akartam munkaidőben, de most írogathatok...

kell a két nap is vagy elég csak a 20 hozzászólás?


én a Józsefre esküszöm a Madáchban...


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

14.


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Kiszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

ez jó, köszi


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

abcd


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

akkor kezdem is


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

asdfagf


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

adfgfhn


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

fhmjhuk


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

adfbnbv


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

azt hiszem maradok a számoknál


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

*Egy anyósvicc:*

- Ki volt az, aki az anyósomnak fogkrém helyett egy tubus pillanatragasztót adott? -ront be egy férfi a boltba.
- Én voltam, nagyon sajnálom, tévedés történt - vallja be az egyik segéd.
- Köszönöm, fiam, tessék, itt egy ezres!


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok!!
Én még új vagyok itt! Kell a 20 hozzászólás vagy csak a 48 óra??


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

kell mindkettő elvileg


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam. Folytonos életveszélyben vagyok, állandóan csuklom!
- És látott már olyan embert aki a csuklásba belehalt?
- Eddig nem, de ami az én csuklásomat illeti, akár tömeghalált is okozhat az utcán.
- Hogyhogy?
- Ugyanis amikor a kisautóm volánja mögött rámjön a csuklás, az egész kocsi velem ugrál!


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

úghogy kezdheted is


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

akkor írogatok a semmiről és megleszxD


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

- Ki az abszolút jólnevelt bérgyilkos?
- Aki könyvtárban csak hangtompítós pisztollyal dolgozik.


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

így van, itt mindenki azt csinálja


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

- Jean, fusson előttem egy égő gyertyával!
- Miért, uram?
- Fényűző akarok lenni.


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

- Mióta dolgozik itt, főúr?
- Egy hete.
- Akkor nem ön az, akinél a rántott szeletemet rendeltem!


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

már csak 8 kell


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Glasgowban két skót támasztja a kocsmapultot:
- Képzelje uram, a feleségem névnapja és születésnapja is karácsony napjára esik.
- Micsoda véletlen, uram!
- Dehogyis véletlen! Mit gondol, miért épp őt vettem feleségül?


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Szulejmán és Brezsnyev találkozik a túlvilágon. Brezsnyev panaszkodni kezd:
- Az hogy lehet, hogy ti, törökök 150 évig uralkodtatok Magyarországon, és mégis szerettek benneteket. Mi csak 40 évig voltunk ott, de mindenki utált.
Mire Szulejmán:
- Mi nem követtünk el két nagy hibát. Először is nem tettük kötelezővé az iskolákban a török nyelvet, másodszor nem kellett a magyaroknak megünnepelniük a mohácsi csata összes évfordulóját.


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

hát akkor 1...


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

- Jean, mi volt ez a lövés?
- A szomszéd állam uralkodója érkezett hazánkba.
- És mondja, mi volt ez a második lövés?
- Valószínűleg elsőre nem találták el, uram.


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

kettő


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

blablablaaa


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Egy gyerek odaszalad a posztoló rendőrhöz:
- Rendőr bácsi, jöjjön gyorsan, az apám felakasztotta magát!
- Micsoda? Hogy engem? - kérdezi a rendőr.


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

hú ha mindenki számol, akkor teljesen össze fogok zavarodni és véletlenül 21-ig fogok írni...


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

ét rendőr beszélget:
- Volt már dolgod nővel?
- Nem tudom.
- Hogy-hogy?
- Tudod, mindig leoltom a lámpát.


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Két rendőr posztol a kórház előtt. Látják kijönni a papot gipszelt kézzel. Az egyik megkérdi:
-Mi történt a tisztelendő úrral?
- Ne is kérdezd, fiam - mondja a pap -, elcsúsztam a fürdőkádban.
A pap továbbmegy, majd az egyik rendőr megkérdi a másikat:
- Te, mi az a fürdőkád?
- Nem tudom, nem járok templomba - válaszolja a másik.


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

hat...


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

hét...


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

A sorozáson:
- Van valami baja?
- Még hogy van-e? A gyomorfekélyem naponta bevérzik, a tüdőm egy rossz szivacs, a lábam fordítva van beakasztva és félvak vagyok.
- Alkalmas! Magának megváltás lesz a hősi halál!


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

nyolc


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Nosperato (2010 Július 1)

Remélem jól szórakoztatok!


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

tíz.....
na még a felekiss


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

jöhetnek még a viccek


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

11...


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

Xii


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

remélem jól számoltam


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

:..:13


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

14...


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

béna kutya


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

15...:lol:


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

béna aki mondja


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)




----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

17:11:


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

18...:!:


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

hmmm... elvileg jól


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

héét


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

nyolc


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

19....
már nincs messze a cél...


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

8)


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## bdea (2010 Július 1)

hússszzzzzzzzkiss


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

előbb kell a 20 hozzászólás és csak utána kezdődik a 2 nap?


----------



## Sheky (2010 Július 1)

mert megvan a 20 és már régi a regem, de mégse megy...


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

tíz:--:


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

s/aria/editor/insertimage.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

12..


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizenharom hajra


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

tizennégy


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## aggódó anya (2010 Július 1)

Lányom délután jön szeretném meg mutatni neki ezt az oldalt.


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## aggódó anya (2010 Július 1)

Köszönet az oldal létrehozójának.


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

usb


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

tyuk


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

és 20


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

15.


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

lemez


----------



## Lilypad (2010 Július 1)

már csak 48 órát kell várnomxD


----------



## aggódó anya (2010 Július 1)

Szeretném ha lányom társakat találna a német nyelvtanulásához.


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

papir


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizzennegy!


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

szeg12kg


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

fagyú


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

már csak 16 hozzá szólás kell asszem


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

kakas


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

autó


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

labda


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

budai


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

farkas


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 1111111111


----------



## gyalu. (2010 Július 1)

ceruza


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Már szinte remegek Fable új könyvéért


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

10 10 10


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

16.


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

9 kilenc 9 kilenc 9


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

☺


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

8 nyolc eight huit 8


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

7 seven hét sept 7


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

☺☺


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

tizenot


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

6 six six 6 hat 6


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Vajon menyi kell még?☺


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

☺☺☺


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

5 utánozós  cinq five öt 5


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

♥♥♥


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

4 négy four quatre 4 xD XD


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

♦


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

3 hááárom three trois 33


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

•◘○♠♣♦♥☻☺


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

2 kettő two deux 2 mindjááárt


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## ZivaD (2010 Július 1)

1 egy one une/un 1 mentem xD


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

♂


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Már csak 2


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

És 1


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Dorelka (2010 Július 1)

Köszi ezt a fórumot


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

1, most érik a meggy


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

[email protected]@!!!!!!!


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Andraska23 (2010 Július 1)

raadas!!!21


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Jucinka9 (2010 Július 1)

*Egy cipőben*

Hasonlóképp éreztem, kíváncsian várom, hogy miképp alakulnak a beszélgetések.  Köszi! a bíztatást!


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

17.


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenhét 17


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenhat 16


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenöt 15

ezzel a húsz másodperccel rákényszerítenek a munkára, ejnye benye


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizennégy 14


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenhárom 13

a legszebb szám a világon


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

18.


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenkettő 12


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tizenegy 11


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

tíz 10


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

19.


----------



## Mendelas (2010 Július 1)

20.


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

hojjoj. elfelejtettem, hol tartottam a számolásban


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

jaigen. akkor a tizedik. 10


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

kilenc 9


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

11. mindegy


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

nyolc 8


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

hét 7


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

hat 6


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

öt 5


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

négy 4


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

három 3


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

kettő 2


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

egy 1


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## szandreibandrei (2010 Július 1)

és asszem elszámoltam magam, mert ez a huszadik


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## csiribuu (2010 Július 1)

és végül húúúúsz  köszönöm ezt a topicot, így végre töltögethetek. *háháhá*


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Hell!

Nem én vagyok az ördög,mert ő nekem dolgozik.


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Ez valóban jó téma
Nekem is kell pár cucc,de az oldal sem rossz...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Épphogy megtaláltam azt az e-book-ot,ami kellett volna...Nem könnyen,erre kiadja,hogy kell várnom 2 teljes napig...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Addig nem hiszem,hogy tudok várni:S
De ez az élet...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Egyébként a 20 hozzászólást így nem is olyan nehéz megszerezni


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Darren Shant remélem mindenki bírja!


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Nagyon jó író,és a Suttogást akarom most elolvasni tőle.Nem bírok szerintem igazán várni...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Csak én vagyok fenn amúgy?
Bár 174 tag volt még az előbb fenn...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

A még nálam is újabbak nem írogatnak ide?


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Basszus,Kanadában komolyan még csak 6 óra van?:S
Nálunk már 13:01 van...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

7 óra eltérés.Az szép!


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Ó-ó...Nem számoltam,hogy mennyit írtam már ide...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Amúgy komolynan most olvastam el,hogy Grubbs grady el fogja pusztítani a világot,és már nem is igazán izgatja...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

A farkasszigettel,megvallom őszintén,hogy csak 5 óra alatt végeztem...De jó oka volt annak,hogy nem egy óra alatt olvastam ki kb...


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Ugye nem érdekli senkit sem,hogy mi?


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

nem vagyok író


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Mert én nem mondom meg!


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

nem tudok írni


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Végre valaki!


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

És mégis kanadai vagy?


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

még 18 kell


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

lassan meg van a 20 hsz
Na már most.Ha te nem vagy író,akkor is tudsz gépelni valamit,nem?Annyira nem nehéz...Habár képzelőerőre és fantáziára is szükség van rendesen.Mondjak hülyeségeket a köv.-ben?


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

ez sokáig fog


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Sok sikert a 17-hez


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

tartani


----------



## Trepsylon (2010 Július 1)

Amúgy a 2 napot még akkor sem győzöd le...Még kell várni 2 teljes napot,utána kezdhetsz akármit is...


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

köszi


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

a fenébe, akkor az még egy nap((


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

Két jóbarát találkozik az utcán:
- Jólesik olykor az embernek a tulajdon két lábán járni, nem igaz?
- Dehogyisnem! Tőled mennyi időre vonták be a jogosítványt?


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

sajnos képzelőerőm sincs


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

és elveszítettem a fonalat, hogy hol tartottam


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

szóval számolni sem tudok


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

üdv.


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

Lepusztult, neandervölgyi jellegű műegyetemista száll fel a 7-es buszra. A sofőr nagyon menő akar lenni és kiszól a tolóajtón, jó hangosan:
- Mi újság az őserdőben, öreg?
A válasz gyors es meglepő:
- Anyád nem üzent semmit.


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

szia!


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

:..:


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

q


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

w


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

e


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

r


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

t


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

z


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

u


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

i


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

o


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

p


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

:..:


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

s


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

d


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

f


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

g


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

h


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

j


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

k


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

számolok


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

l


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

egyébként nagyon jó könyvek vannak fenn! köszönöm szépen, hogy lehetőségem lesz olvasni őket!!!


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

x


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

20-7


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

Férfi a fedélzeten a légikisasszonynak:
- Hölgyem, fel vagyok háborodva! Nem tudok kimenni wc-re, soha nem látom a filmet, és mindig ablak mellé ültetnek!
- Ne mókázzon kapitány, hanem kezdje meg a felszállást!


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

111


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

elméletileg 20 sziasztok!!


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

112


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

legyen 113


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## ivicz (2010 Július 1)

xx


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## sziszko75 (2010 Július 1)

Új 7-es BMW-be beleszalad hátulról egy Trabant. A BMW fedélzeti computerén a következő felirat jelenik meg:
Új Plug&Play eszköz csatlakozva. Telepíti most a szükséges drivereket?


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

21


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

Muszáj hinnünk a szerencsében. Egyébként mi mással magyarázhatnánk azok sikereit, akiket nem szeretünk?


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

22


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

- A férfiaknak két dolgot kell tövig nyomni. A másik a gázpedál ...


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

- Dédanyám olyan öreg volt, hogy mikor rászóltam, viselkedjen korához illően, meghalt.


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

éjfél után lefeküdni annyi, mint korán lefeküdni


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

- Annyit olvastam a szesz és a dohányzás káros hatásáról, hogy elhatároztam, abbahagyom az olvasást!


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

- Mindig így fogsz szeretni?
- Mindig. Csak lehet, hogy nem mindig téged!


----------



## stamas1 (2010 Július 1)

- Emlékszem az idei nyárra - egy szép keddi napra esett!


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

Minden sikeres férfi mögött áll egy nő, aki jól járt.


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

b


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

A sportolás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a heverészéshez.


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

c


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

d


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

Ateista voltam, mielőtt rájöttem, hogy én vagyok az Isten.


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

e


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 1)

Ha valakinek olyan barátja van, mint én, minek neki ellenség?


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

*Tetszik*

Sziasztok!

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal sok jó dolgot lehet itt találni. Remélem én is tudom majd bőviteni.
Sityu.


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

*tagság*

1


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

*tagság*

2a


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

3b


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

4c


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

5d


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

6e


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

7f


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

8g


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

b1-b4


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

c2-c3


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

jav. b1-a3


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

b2-b4


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

c1-b2


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

b2-b3


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

f2-f3


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

e1-f2


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

g2-g4


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

d2-d3


----------



## sityu27 (2010 Július 1)

g1-g2


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Ez komoly


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Nagyon segítőkész


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

csapattal van dolgunk ahogy nézem


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

ez még csak az 5.


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

kicsit lassan haladok


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

De az a baj hogy rengeteg jó kotta van


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

És muszáj megszereznem őket


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

haladok is afelé


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

:d:d


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Már csak 5 (ezen kívül)


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

Kell


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

hogy


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

meglegyen


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## Ecskusz (2010 Július 1)

20.


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

z


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## Dementia (2010 Július 1)

Thx


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

1. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

2. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

3. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

4. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

5. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

6. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

7. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

8. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

9. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

10. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

11. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

12. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

13. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

14. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

15. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

16. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

17. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

18. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

19. hozzaszolasom


----------



## P.I.D. (2010 Július 1)

es a 20. hozzaszolasom


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Az embernek úgy kell a mese, mint az édes álom.


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

ez már a második


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Egy emberből kettő skizofrén.


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

3.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Mi jót csináltok?? Én gépezek.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

második


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

pff mármeg elvesztettem a fonalat!


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Jelenleg 5 látogató (4 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Két szuka macska ül a háztetőn.
Megszólal az egyik:
- Te mit kérsz karácsonyra?
Mire a másik:
- Jó sok kismacskát,és te?
- Én is sok kismacskát.
Megszólal hátul a kandúr:
- Hahó, megjött a Mikulás!


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

4.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

A mennyország kapuja előtt száz asszony várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:
- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a férjüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!
Kilencvenkilenc asszony megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu előtt. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:
- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Az órán a fiatal tanárnő egyenleteket ír a táblára. Miközben a gyerekek másolják le a példákat, bejön az ablakon az a fránya tavaszi szellő, fellebben a csinos pedagógus szoknyája.
Egyszer csak megkérdezi a tanárnő Móriczkát:
- Móriczka , mennyi jött ki?
- Egy liter a padba tanárnő!


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Kisgyerek kérdi anyukáját a taxiban a Rákóczi tér környékén:
- Mama, mire várnak itt ezek a nénik?
- Háát, a férjükre várnak.
Mire a taxis: - Ejnye asszonyom! Miért nem lehet annak a gyereknek megmondani az igazat? Kurvák ezek kéremszépen!
- Mama, ezek tényleg azok?
- Igen kisfiam, azok.
- És van nekik gyerekük?
- Van kisfiam.
- És mit csinál ilyenkor a gyerekük?
- Taxit vezet, kisfiam.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Az egyik varju csodálkozva mondja a másiknak, mikor elrepül felettük egy sugárhajtásu repülögép:
-Nem értem, hogy tud ez ilyen gyorsan repülni?
-Te is repülnél, ha égne a segged.


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Hogyan lett a világ? Honnan jön a szél? Hol bujkál a szerelem, mielőtt betöltene minket? És hova tűnik, mikor elmúlik?


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

A férj megcsalja a feleségét a titkárnőjével, de észreveszi, hogy a nagy szexcsata eredményeképp a vállán egy harapásnyom maradt. Miközben megy hazafelé, azon töpreng, mit mondjon az asszonynak. Belép a lakásba, a kutyájuk szalad felé. Hirtelen ötlettől vezérelve elkezd birkózni az állattal, majd mutatja a vállát a feleségnek:
- Nézd csak, mit csinált velem ez a dög!
A felesége széthúzza a blúzát:
- Az semmi, nézd meg, az én melleimmel mit művelt!


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Egy mérnök, egy könyvelő, egy patikus, egy informatikus és egy köztisztviselő el akarja dönteni, hogy melyikük kutyája bír a legkülönlegesebb képességekkel. Elsőként a mérnök hívja magához a kutyáját:
- Derékszög, mutasd be, mit tudsz!
A kutya elkocog egy fekete táblához, gyorsan felrajzol egy négyzetet, egy kört és egy háromszöget. Ezután a könyvelő is odaszólítja a kutyáját:
- Aktívpasszív, na mutasd csak be te is, amit tudsz!
A kutya kimegy a konyhába, visszajön tizenkét sütivel, majd elrendezi azokat négyesével 3 oszlopba. A patikus erre azt állítja, hogy az ő kutyája még ennél is jobbat tud:
- Hőmérő, add elő a számod!
A kutya kinyitja a hűtőt, kivesz egy liter tejet, elővesz egy 10 cl-es poharat és beleönt pontosan 8 cl tejet úgy, hogy egy csepp sem megy mellé. Az informatikus szerint ez semmi, az ő kutyája ezt simán lepipálja. 
- Keménylemez, nyűgözz le minket!
A kutya leül a számítógép elé, bekapcsolja, lefuttat egy anti-vírus programot, elküld egy e-mail-t, letölt egy új játékot. A négy ember a köztisztviselő felé fordul és megkérdezi: 
- Na és a te kutyád mire képes?
- Kávészünet, mutasd csak meg nekünk a köztisztviselők képességeit!
A kutya feltápászkodik, megeszi a sütiket, megissza a tejet, mindent letöröl a számítógépről, megdugja a mérnök kutyáját, azt mondja, hogy közben megsérült a háta, kiállít egy jegyzőkönyvet a munkabalesetről és elmegy hat hónap betegszabadságra.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Egy mérnök, egy könyvelő, egy patikus, egy informatikus és egy köztisztviselő el akarja dönteni, hogy melyikük kutyája bír a legkülönlegesebb képességekkel. Elsőként a mérnök hívja magához a kutyáját:
- Derékszög, mutasd be, mit tudsz!
A kutya elkocog egy fekete táblához, gyorsan felrajzol egy négyzetet, egy kört és egy háromszöget. Ezután a könyvelő is odaszólítja a kutyáját:
- Aktívpasszív, na mutasd csak be te is, amit tudsz!
A kutya kimegy a konyhába, visszajön tizenkét sütivel, majd elrendezi azokat négyesével 3 oszlopba. A patikus erre azt állítja, hogy az ő kutyája még ennél is jobbat tud:
- Hőmérő, add elő a számod!
A kutya kinyitja a hűtőt, kivesz egy liter tejet, elővesz egy 10 cl-es poharat és beleönt pontosan 8 cl tejet úgy, hogy egy csepp sem megy mellé. Az informatikus szerint ez semmi, az ő kutyája ezt simán lepipálja. 
- Keménylemez, nyűgözz le minket!
A kutya leül a számítógép elé, bekapcsolja, lefuttat egy anti-vírus programot, elküld egy e-mail-t, letölt egy új játékot. A négy ember a köztisztviselő felé fordul és megkérdezi: 
- Na és a te kutyád mire képes?
- Kávészünet, mutasd csak meg nekünk a köztisztviselők képességeit!
A kutya feltápászkodik, megeszi a sütiket, megissza a tejet, mindent letöröl a számítógépről, megdugja a mérnök kutyáját, azt mondja, hogy közben megsérült a háta, kiállít egy jegyzőkönyvet a munkabalesetről és elmegy hat hónap betegszabadságra.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Két régi cimbora beszélget. Egyikük megkérdi a másiktól:
- Te, ha én elmennék hozzátok és teherbe ejteném a feleséged, miközben te horgászni vagy, akkor utána ellenségek lennénk?
A másik elgondolkozva vakarja a fejét:
- Hát azt nem tudom, hogy ellenségek lennénk-e, de hogy kvittek igen, az biztos


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Iskolában kérdik Pistikétől a szülei foglalkozását:
- Apukád mi volt?
- Tüdőbeteg.
- De mit csinált?
- Köhögött.
- De abból nem lehet megélni!
- Hát bele is halt.


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

5.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Három egér ül a kocsmában és dicsekszik:
- Én attól vagyok ilyen erős, hogy ha meglátok egy egércsapdát, akkor kirúgom a pöcköt és erőgyakorlatokat végzek a rugóval, utána meg nagy étvággyal megeszem a sajtot.
- Én meg attól vagyok ilyen makkegészséges, hogy ha patkánymérget látok akkor megeszem, mert az erősíti legjobban a szervezetem ellenállóképességét.
- Na most már elég a szövegből - hörpinti föl a sörét, a harmadik. -Ideje hogy hazamenjek, megdugni a macskámat.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Pistike búskomoran hazafelé ballag. Szembe jön vele a család háziorvosa és jóbarátja.
- Szervusz Pistike! Miért vagy ilyen szomorú?
- Ne is kérdezze, Doki. A szüleim válni készülnek. Apu már nem a régi.
- Egyet se búsulj, tessék itt ez a doboz tabletta, apádnak minden reggel tegyél egyet ebből a kávéjába.
Egy hónappal később újra találkoztak. Pistike még szomorúbb lelkiállapotban.
- Szervusz Pistike. Mi a baj, nem működött a szer?
- De igen, túlságosan is, anyám meghalt, a nővérem terhes, nekem fáj a seggem, és a kutyánk sem mer már hazajönni...


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

Anyu, vegyél nekem fagyit!!!
- Aranyom, azért mert lefekszem az apáddal, még nem kell anyunak
szólítanod!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak???
- Normálisan, mondd, hogy Józsi!


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

- Mikor jött rá Pinokkio, hogy fából van?
- Amikor maszturbálás közben kigyulladt!


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

6.


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 1)

Olykor téved az ember. Az teszi naggyá, ha belátja.


----------



## FercsiMAX (2010 Július 1)

HÚSZ!!!.. már csak a 48 óra van hátra -.-"XD


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

KÖsz



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

7.


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

*1*

\\m/1


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

*2*

2


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

*3333*

3


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

8.


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

*4*

4


----------



## Gamilla (2010 Július 1)

*5*

:34:5


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Hy everybody!


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Hmm..... fogalmam sincs miről írjak????!!!


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Számolni sem akatrok,de nem jut eszembe semmi:S


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Akkor írok bölcsességeket  >.<


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

12.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Elkésett lépés- hátralépés.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Ez a bölcsesség nekem jött


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

13.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

Most jön neketek!


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Az embernek vagy jónak kell lennie, vagy a jót kell utánoznia.
*Ez emberek nagy bölcsesség


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

14.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Úgy élj, ahogy gondolkodsz, mert előbb-utóbb úgy fogsz gondolkodni, ahogy élsz.
*Ahha! Biztos


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Nem kísérthetjük a sorsot anélkül, hogy végül meg ne perzseljen.
*Milyen igaz :S


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

15.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Légy őszinte és csak a becsületedre adj, ne mondj ki szót, mely nem a szívedből fakad.
*Ezen el kell gondolkoznom


----------



## xfata (2010 Július 1)

b


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze.
*Erre nem tudok mit mondani


----------



## xfata (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## xfata (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## xfata (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Kedves a tövis is, ha mellette a rózsa.
*Aha *.*


----------



## xfata (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Arra gondolunk legtöbbször, akit legjobban szeretnénk elfelejteni.
*Ezt sajnos én is tapasztaltam :/


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Tőlünk függ minden, csak akarjunk.
*Ennek a rokonértelműlye *te alakítsd az életed*! :O


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Az igaz szerelem osztatlan, magától támad, s nem lehet kényszeríteni.
*Ez tuti!  (Asszem )


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

17.!!


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

18.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*A legszebb és legédesebb napok nem azok, melyeken valami nagyszerű, vagy csodálatos, vagy izgalmas dolog történik, hanem azok, amelyek egyszerű, kicsi örömöket hoznak, amik úgy követik egymást lágyan, mint ahogy gyöngyszemek peregnek le a zsinórról.*
​


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Amit a hernyó a világ végének tekint, azt a mester pillangónak nevezi.
*Ez is elgondolkodtató


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*A kétség attól foszt meg, mit könnyedén elérnénk, ha volna merszünk.*
_W. Shakespeare_



Ez nagyon igaz​


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

19.


----------



## CassyCat (2010 Július 1)

20.


----------



## Eniko97 (2010 Július 1)

*Aki hibátlan társat keres, társ nélkül marad.
*És most zárom a napot! :O Az utolsó bölcsesség!!! -.*
Astala vista baby!


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget... Hamar meglesz a 20))


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

A víz mindig változik, de a folyó sohasem változik.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

...kárörvendő vigyor terült szét arcán, és felemelte ébenfekete pallosát, amelyen bíbor lángnyelvek szaladtak végig egyetlen mozdulatára.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Greewor mindig is élvezte a gyilkolást, hiszen erre tanították egész életében: egyike volt a kiváltságosoknak, akik indoklás nélkül végezhettek bárkivel a Birodalom határain belül.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

A vele szemben álló tetovált, kigyúrt férfinek erről természetesen halovány fogalma sem volt. Tátott szájjal bámulta az útkereszteződésben vakító villanás kíséretében előbukkanó kétméteres alakot, aki matt fekete vértezetet viselt és egy irgalmatlan méretű kardot lóbált a kezében. "Mi az úristen ez...?" - ötlött fel benne a kérdés.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Greeworra természetesen semmilyen hatással nem volt a férfi arany nyaklánca, ahogy a sötétített ablakú BMW is teljesen hidegen hagyta - alaposan meglendítette pallosát és megcélozta a vele szemben álló rabszolgakülsejű férfi fejét, amely


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

érett dinnyeként hasadt ketté. A látvány minden képzeletet felülmúlt - mármint nem Greewor számára, hiszem ő már ezerszer látott hasonlót - a délutáni csúcsforgalom többi résztvevője azonban tátott szájjal figyelte az autójából kipattanó maffiózó dicstelen halálát.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Greewor körülnézett és elégedetten biccentett. Ezeknek a férgeknek az arckifejezésük alapján fogalmuk sem lehet a dimenzióváltás mikéntjéről, nem hogy a kardforgatás nemes tudmányáról.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Ebben a pillanatban meglepő dolog történt. Éles csattanás hallatszott, ahogy a baloldali utcából érkező teherautó lassítás nélkül elcsapta a kereszteződés közepén álló öles termetű alakot.


----------



## NyulUr (2010 Július 1)

na


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Ki tudja mi történt - talán a sofőr elbóbiskolt a volánnál, de az is lehet, hogy magas fülkéjéből tisztán látta az iménti jelenetet, és a sokk miatt remegő lába képtelen volt benyomni a fékpedált.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

A nyolctonnás MAN az ütközés hatására jelentősen vesztett sebességéből, majd - talán az éles csattanás hatására - a sofőr észbekapott, és megkésve bár, de lefékezte a járművet. A teherautó csikorgó kerekekkel megállt.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

A korábbi borzalmak szülte gonosz varázs megtörni látszott, az emberek egymás után kászálódtak elő autójukból. Néhányan összeszedték bátorságukat és megpróbáltak belesni a teherautó alá, hátha meglátják, mi maradt a fekete lovagnak öltözött őrültből.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Greewor kinyitotta a szemét. Egy pillanatra elveszthette eszméletét, amikor az a hatalmas vasszekér nekirohant - megesett az ilyesmi korábban is, például ifjúkorában, amikor társaival berontottak egy bölénycsorda sűrűjébe, hogy azon versenyezzenek, hogy ki tud puszta kézzel több állatot leteríteni. Ilyen alkalmakkor a feldühödött vezérbika néha nekik rohant, és bizony megesett, hogy egy-két percre eszméletüket vesztették az ütközés következtében. Komolyabb bajuk sohasem esett,


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

tekintve hogy csontjaik sokszorta erősebbek voltak az emberinél, és izomerejeük is már kisgyerekként felülmúlta egy átlagos férfiét - amikorra pedig teljes jogú harcosokká értek, már minden képzeletet felülmúlt.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Így hát Greewor most sem tett másként, mint egyéb esetekben - nagyot fújva kinyújtóztatta tagjait, majd egyszerűen félretolta a felegyenesedését akadályozó vasszekeret az útból.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

A bámészkodók riadtak rebbentek hátrébb, amikor megmozdult, így szerencsére egyiküket sem nyomta agyon a csikorgó gumikkal arrébb csúszó teherautó.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Döbbenten figyelték, amint a pokoli alak feltápászkodik, mintha éppen csak megcsúszott volna kissé, nem pedig egy hatalmas teherautó ütötte volna el.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

Greewor megvakarta a fejét és elvigyorodott. "Játsszak még velük, vagy elég lesz?" - kérdezte mesterét szellemnyelven.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

"Elég lesz" - jött a válasz felülről. "Most már elég cirkuszt csináltál, nemhogy 20, de 200 fórumbejegyzésre is elég lenne." - mondta a lovagrend örökké homályba burkolózó nagymestere, a titokzatos Rohmer, akivel személyesen a szekta többi tagjához hasonlóan még sohasem találkozott - utasításait mindig kizárólag telepatikus úton juttatta el hozzájuk.


----------



## Rohmer (2010 Július 1)

"Igenis, Mester" - dörmögte magában, és közben azon töprengett, hogy mi lehet az a fórumbejegyzés. Urának rendszeresen voltak olyan megjegyzései, amelyeket nem értett - ám Greewor türelmes volt, és remélte, hogy egyszer ezekre a kérdésekre is választ kap, ha egyszer felvételt nyer a rend következő fokozatába, a közrettegésnek örvendő Suttogók közé...


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Nem tudom, hogy másnak ez oldal mit jelent. Nekem...


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Vannak Magyarországon rocklegendák?
Végre meleg van, nem jönnek orkán erejű széllökések, nem nyílnak buzgárok, nem esnek meggyötört békák az égből. Csak nyár van. Úgyhogy jöhetnek akár magyar rocklegendák is, az sem törhet meg, legfeljebb röhögök, hogy legendák, még mit nem. Mert hát nem legenda, akitől nem kezd el szédülni a zöldséges, csak szebb almát ad a rohadt alól. Nem legenda, ha feltűnésekor nem esik össze a hirtelen feltolult érzelmektől a fodrász, legfeljebb tízszázalékos árengedménnyel dauerol. Mick Jagger rocklegenda, Pataki Attila csak könnyűzenei kisiparos.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Vagy legalábbis így gondoltam délután öt körül, amikor a soproni Nagyszínpad előtt még csak néhány fanatikus Edda-rajongó lézengett, és részeget sem lehetett látni, mivel az eltelt idő, a gyomor űrtartalma és a garat áteresztőképessége ezt nem tette lehetővé.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Éjjel érkezem
Hétkor jött Pataki Attila, a nyolcvanas évekből itt felejtett, fehér Puma edzőcipős rockerek főpapja, aki piros-fehér-zöld színű ingben énekelt arról, hogy harminc év után most már tényleg elhagyja a várost, ahol él.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Pataki hiába járta meg a magyar sztárok útját a Kádár-rendszer kezeslábasától a csődbe ment zacin át Lagzi Lajcsi mulatójáig, a Volton mégis legendának érezhette magát: egyetlen intésére több tucat lány rohant, hogy az ölébe ülhessen, miközben több ezren lengették a karjukat, az Éjjel érkezem alatt pedig sztrájkba léptek a VIP-terasz pultosai is.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Ráadásul Patakinak sikerült elkerülnie, hogy saját maga Irigy Hónaljmirigy-verziójává váljon, nem rohangált szponzorált felvarrókkal díszített szerelőruhában, mint karrierje legsötétebb pillanataiban, és a zenekar sem ünnepeltette magát ötperces gitárszólókkal.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Csak eljátszották a best of album dalait, mint minden valamirevaló emlékzenekar, a szünetekben pedig kicsit átmozgatták a közönséget. Mindezt profin, nem úgy, mint egy koleszos tribute-zenekar.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Harminc év slágerei egymás után, amiket még azok is ismernek, akik most már mélységesen szégyellik, hogy valamikor, a kiszes időkben, az építőtáborban olyan nagyon nagy átérzéssel, remegő hanggal énekelték, hogy Ment a hűtlen nehéz fejjel.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Persze Pataki Attilát közben elrabolták az ufók meg a Fidesz, de hát ebből is látszik, hogy rocklegenda. A legendává válás egyik mellékhatása a megőrülés, Madonna olasz-amerikai létére a kabbalában hisz, Bono révületében már jó ideje a világbéke nagykövetének képzeli magát.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Petróleumlámpa
Az Edda után jött az Omega, ráadásul rögtön a Petróleumlámpával, amiről már most is széles rétegek hiszik, hogy valójában népdal. Kóbor János a magyar Mick Jagger, kicsit ősz, kicsit ritkás a haja, de azért a miénk, ahogy furcsa mozgásával ott botladozik a színpadon.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Az Omega az Eddával ellentétben túlságosan meg volt illetődve saját nagyságától, mintha nem is koncerten, hanem a dalaikból nyílt kiállítás megnyitóján lennének.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
A slágerekből tízperces opusok lettek, de a Gyöngyhajú lányt még a kilencvenes éveket idézően béna lézershow sem tudta elrontani.


----------



## Jasmin1017 (2010 Július 1)

Remélem egyszer én is végre le tudok tölteni.....


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Persze szörnyű volt ez a dal már 1969-ben is, de azóta patinás lett, több rétegnyi jelentés még történelem rakódott rá, és a Scorpions is feldolgozta. Mindenki elénekelte, suttogta vagy hebegte már legalább egyszer ebben az országban, legfeljebb szeretné túltenni magát az élményen. Legendás.


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Adjon az ég
A rocklegendák napjának zárásaként jött a Tankcsapda, amivel már évek óta nem tudnak mit kezdeni a kritikusok: nehéz rajongani egy zenekarért, amelyik ugyanazt a négyakkordos rock and rollt játssza éveken át, és albumok óta nem sikerült összehozniuk egy használható rímet. Viszont nehéz nem rajongani érte.


----------



## Jasmin1017 (2010 Július 1)

tanulnom kellene mert nem sokára szakvizsgázom és gyorsan röpül az idő


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

halii


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Ezeknek még az is jól áll, hogy mostanában több dalt is írtak, amit akár a Hit Gyülekezete is velük énekelhetne a Vidám Vasárnap csúcspontján, sőt a közönséget szemmel láthatóan az sem zavarja, hogy Lukács László nem egyszerűen hamis, hanem a Volton előadott dalok többségének dallama nem is hasonlít az albumverzióra. Kevesebb hang, más ritmus.


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

gyorsan meg kell hogy legyen az a 20


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
De hát ezért legendás a Tankcsapda, Lukács László a magyar Kurt Cobain, aki túlélte a kilencvenes éveket, kopaszodni kezdett, de azért még mindig dacosan néz a szélgépbe.


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

sálálálálá


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
"Nem félek, nem félek, a gonosz a végén megfizet mindenért" - üvölti mellettem egy megfáradt negyvenes rocker, majd lendületből megüti az első ismeretlent.


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

snwkalm


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

borzasztó hogy 20 mp-t kell várni minden üzenet között


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

nah akkor ezek után csak hosszan írok valamit hogy épp leteljen az a 20 mp


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

ez szerintem kevesebb mint 20 :O


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Eszembe jut, hogy hát ők jutottak nekünk, meg hogy fintoroghatunk, hogy kis ország, kis legendák, de talán csak arról van szó, hogy míg Mick Jaggert legfeljebb a kivetítőn látjuk, vagy paparazziképeken, addig a magyar rocklegendák itt élnek, próbálkoznak, ügyeskednek, énekelnek és számláznak a szomszédban.


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

ki ért velem egyet?


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

és kettőt?


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

nem akarja valaki megköszönni az üzenetemet?


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

jelentem hogy a 7136. oldalon járunk


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

lassan kifogyok az ötletekből


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

ugye nem vagyok vészesen unalmas? :S


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

nah már csak 4 üzenet és abbahagyom


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

ááááááááá bééééééééééé céééééééééé dééééééééé éééééééé effff


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

ki tudja tovább az abc-t?


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
Ha a tradicionálisabb popzenével nem is, elektronikával azért elég jól ellátták a 2010-es Voltot. Ezen belül nagyrészt a villamoszene csúcsévtizedét, a 90-es éveket idézhetjük meg Sopronban, előkerülhetnek a világítós neonok, narancssárga raver napszemüvegek, pasztellhajak és egyéb idétlen kellékek.


----------



## totyaadam_ (2010 Július 1)

és ezt mind egy hungária kottáért csinálom :/


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Index:
30-án ott figyel az első lehetőség a drum&bass istenség Ed Rush személyében, egyenesen Londonból. Hangos, széttorzított basszusmenetekkel terhelt tördelése nagy valószínűséggel sok légboxoló tinit csalogat oda az MR2-Mol színpadhoz, az meg már nem meglepetés, hogy ugyanitt Fine Cut Bodies a legjobb opció egy kis hajnalig tartó ikszelésre (gyk.: elmagyarázhatatlan táncmozdulat, ami leginkább a dramenbézrajongó fiatalság körében terjedt el).


----------



## user666 (2010 Július 1)

Na, végre. Ez pedig már a 21.


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

*1*

1


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

*2*

2


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

*Nagyon*

Jó dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

*3*

3


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## gbaljan (2010 Július 1)

20! Köszönöm!


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

hát akkor köszönöm és kezdem


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

kifejezetten tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

sok érdekes info van ezen az oldalon


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

igazából sokszor jártam már itt


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

hogy mindenféléről


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

tájékozódjam,


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

Jól haladunk!


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

na ja


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

korábban ez nem volt


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

mármint a 20 hsz


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

hogy állsz?


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## cuporka (2010 Július 1)

na én kész vok, ez remek


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

Kicsit lemaradtam


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

Grat, én még elszuttyogok egy kicsit. Ennek a korlátnak túl sok értelme nincs így


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## f.nicole21 (2010 Július 1)

Éééés ennnyi  20!!!


----------



## Manó93 (2010 Július 1)

Köszike a segítséget!!!


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

Akkor rajta, itt az első


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

2.


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

3.


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

4.


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

öt


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

háááát


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

hetedhét


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

88


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

már a 9.


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

víz


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

1024


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

twelve


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

izé


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1301


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1456


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1514


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1686


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

1466


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1711


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

cső egyébként


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1867


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

1989


----------



## Satyu (2010 Július 1)

vége


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

zsír


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## horvi28 (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Jó, hogy rátaláltam erre a szájtra.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Sok jó cucc van itt.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Szeretem a jó könyveket.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

És itt sok jó könyv van.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

És a fórumok is jók.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

És filmek is vannak.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Szeretem a jó filmeket.:..:


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Sokat szoktam olvasni.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Már alig várom


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Húú ez a 10. hozzászólásom.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Na folytassuk.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Szeretnék olvasni sokat.\\m/


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Meg fel is szeretnék tölteni jó dolgokat.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Nekem is vannak jó cuccaim.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

Azokat majd feltöltöm, megosztom.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

De jó lesz.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

És olvasom a fórumokat.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

meg hozzászólok...


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

a témákhoz...


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

*ady endre: élni, mig élünk*


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

amik érdekelnek.


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

Igen: élni, míg élünk,
Igen: ez a szabály.
De mit csináljunk az életünkkel,
Ha fáj?


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

Igen: nagyot akarjunk,
Igen: forrjon agyad,
Holott tudjuk, hogy milyen kicsinység
A Nagy.


----------



## samuci12 (2010 Július 1)

jó könyvek meg filmek vannak.


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

Igen: élj türelemmel,
Igen: hallgass, ha fáj.
Várd meg, hogy jöjjön a nagy professzor:
Halál.


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

Igen: élni, míg élünk,
Igen: ez a szabály,
De mit csináljunk az életünkkel,
Ha fáj?


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

ja-ja


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

igen
CSEH TAMÁS !


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

túró


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

rudi


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

vaníliás


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

karika


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

rizses


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

A


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

csoki


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

sport


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

mátészalka


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

diego maradona


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

szelet


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

biszku béla


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

piskóta


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

czeizel endre


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

fábry sándor


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

tallér


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

ambrus attila


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

kutya józsi


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

vaj


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

michele platini


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

karamella


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

ottomán


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

overdose


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

kókusz


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

hajdú péter


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

bruhaha


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

golyó


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

kamcsatka


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

váááááááááááááá


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

mogyoró


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

krém


----------



## freund (2010 Július 1)

kurttyyya


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

kakaós


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

csiga


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

lekváros


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 1)

h


----------



## macra (2010 Július 1)

szatyor


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## gigi. (2010 Július 1)

Most már tényleg nem értem hogy mikor lehet valaki állandó tag....


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Juppi!


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

vidám


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

kutya


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

hello


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

ádám


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

megvan a húsz. De még 48 óra :/


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

Dani


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

subidú


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

látom ez a számolósdi sok embernek bejön...


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

egy


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

nekem már nincs 48 óra


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

kettő


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

három


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

42


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

csak még 8 üzi hiányzik


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

négy


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

négy


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

Már csak7


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

és megint 48 óra...


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

öt


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

hópihe


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

csak hogy egy filmcímet idézzek


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

hat


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

pillangó


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

hét


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

hakuna matata


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

azüzik után is el kell telni 48 órának?


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

nyolc


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

putty putty


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

nem


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

remélem nem


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tíz


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

legalábbis nem hiszem


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenegy


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

nád a házam teteje...


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

nagyon meleg van


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenkettő


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenhárom


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

rászállott a cinege...


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizennégy


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

rászállott a cinege?


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenöt


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

wappapapaa


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenhat


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

rá bizony...


----------



## Tonkamama (2010 Július 1)

Hurrá győztem meg van!


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenhét


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

20!


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizennyolc


----------



## wyktor (2010 Július 1)

húú, ez macerás volt...


----------



## krizsi94 (2010 Július 1)

megvan a 20 és nem tudok letölteni . . . ezekszerint várnom kell


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

tizenkilenc


----------



## lekai (2010 Július 1)

húsz és már túl is teljesítettem mert az egyik kétszer ment el.
de nem jöttem rá, hogy ennek mi az értelme.


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Bármit veszítesz, helyette nyersz valami mást.” (*Ralph Waldo Emerson*)


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“A kényelem lakájként kezdi és főúrként végzi.” (*Kahlil Gibran*)


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.” (*Carlos Casteneda*)


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*Maya Angelou*)


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Egyetlen atombomba tönkreteheti az egész napodat.


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Gandhi egy ízben épp felszállt a vonatra, amikor az egyik cipője lecsúszott, és a vágányra esett. Nem tudta felszedni, mert a szerelvény közben elindult. Útitársai elképedésére, nyugodtan levette a másikat is, és a párja mellé hajította. Az egyik kísérője megkérdezte, miért tette ezt.
- Az a szegény ember, aki majd megtalálja – mosolygott Gandhi – , így használható lábbelihez jut.” (*ismeretlen szerző*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

A nők szeretik az egyszerű dolgokat az életben, így a férfiakat is.


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

halló


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

sdf


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Amikor ülsz ülj; amikor állsz állj; bármit csinálsz, ne inogj.”
(*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

qwe


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

üzenetet próbálsz küld


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Az vagyunk, amit gondolunk. Mindaz, ami vagyunk, a gondolatainkból táplálkozik. Gondolatainkból építjük fel a világunkat.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Könnyebb száz világi vágyat meghódítani, mint egyről lemondani.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Sok szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon,örülök,hogy tagja lehetek e sokszínű oldalnak!


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

234


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Könnyebb száz világi vágyat meghódítani, mint egyről lemondani


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Nem könnyű dolog a sok [filozófiai, vallási] rendszerből kiválasztani a helyeset; az egyik ezt választja, a másik azt, a bölcs – egyiket sem.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Ha nem mész el mások temetésére, ők sem mennek el a tiédre.


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Sok szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit a fórumon,örülök,hogy tagja lehetek e sokszínű oldalnak


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Az egészség a legnagyobb ajándék, az elégedettség a legnagyobb gazdagság, a hűség a legjobb kapcsolat.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Ha nem mész el mások temetésére, ők sem mennek el a tiédre


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy tovább adni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Az egészség a legnagyobb ajándék, az elégedettség a legnagyobb gazdagság, a hűség a legjobb kapcsolat


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“A biztonság többnyire csupán egy babonának tekinthető, mivel a természetben soha sem fordul elő, és az emberek életében sem tapasztalható. Hosszú távon a veszélyt elkerülni semmivel sem biztonságosabb, mint szembefordulni vele. Az élet egy merész vállalkozás, vagy egy nagy semmi.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

S ha képtelen vagy tovább adni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed.


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet drága, még mindig elég népszerű .


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad.” (*Buddha*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“A negatív gondolkodás határt szab a teljesítménynek. Ha viszont ezt megfordítjuk, akkor a lehetetlen hirtelen nagyon is elérhetővé válik.”
(*Amby Burfoot*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

Nem könnyű dolog a sok [filozófiai, vallási] rendszerből kiválasztani a helyeset; az egyik ezt választja, a másik azt, a bölcs – egyiket sem


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

hello


----------



## bozsingdani (2010 Július 1)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Először figyelembe sem vesznek, aztán nevetnek rajtad, aztán harcolnak ellened, és aztán nyersz.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Egy tetőablakot csináltattam a lakásomban. A felettem lakók erre dühösek lettek.


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“A forráshoz csak az árral szemben lehet eljutni.” (*André Gide*)


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Már majdnem megvettem a "Pozitív gondolkodás előnyei" című könyvet, de aztán arra gondoltam, ugyan mire lenne jó.


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## karki (2010 Július 1)

“Mi az, ami képessé tesz bennünket, hogy elérjünk egy célt, egy álmot? Csak ez a kis szó: akarom. Nincsenek leküzdhetetlen akadályok, csak emberek, akik nem hisznek az akadályok legyőzésében.” (*Kurt Dimberger*)


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Az egyetlen, amit kérek, egy esély, hogy megbizonyosodhassak arról: a pénz nem boldogít.


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

*reg*

én most regisztráltam


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

*reg*

2


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

kolompos miatt jöttem ide


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Csak a szülői értekezleten tudtam meg, hogy nincs is gyerekem.


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

sehol nem találtam


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

huhh..de gyorsan


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Lányomnak, Leonorának, akinek lankadatlan együttérzése és bátorítása nélkül e könyvet fele annyi ido alatt írtam volna meg.
/P.G. Wodehouse/


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

pörögnek a hozzászólások.


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Némelyek szerint szörnyuséges ember lehetek, de ez nem igaz. Gyermeki szívem van - egy befottesüvegben az íróasztalomon.
/Stephen King/


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

"A béke a hívatásunk." [Az Amerikai Stratégiai Légiero jelmondata.] Alatta kézzel: "A háború csak hobbi."


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## Nelli002 (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Isten csak azért tudta hét nap alatt összehozni a világot, mert nem kellett kompatibilisnek lennie az előző verzióval.


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

Ha nincs az ügyvédem, még mindig börtönben ülnék. Így, hogy ketten ástunk, sokkal gyorsabban ment.


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

"A szél a levego azon része, amelyik siet."
(graffiti)


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

"Bioztos lehetsz abban, hogy Kaliforniában vagy, ha azt látod, hogy az emberek a szélvédore fagyott jeget a hitelkártyájukkal kaparják le."
(W. Bercovich)


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

"A zsebszámológép az egyik legfölöslegesebb találmány.
Legtöbben mindig tudjuk hány zsebünk van."


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## Sylpalmer (2010 Július 1)

"A teve egy rendkívül szívós állat: akár élete végéig kibírja víz nélkül.
Sőt még utána is."
(graffiti)


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

4


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

5


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

6


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

7


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

8


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

10


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## diss (2010 Július 1)

20


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

14.hozzászólásom


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## ptlklszl (2010 Július 1)

20 kész


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

9


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

18


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

19


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

kész vagyok


----------



## Attila60 (2010 Július 1)

most már beléphetek bárhova?


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Sziasztok!
Itt Zsukk


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Már csak 19 van hátra


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

És olvashatom amit szeretnék


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

12 = egy tucat


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

13


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

14


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

15


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

16


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

De lehet utána még 2 napot kell várni?


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

17


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Rég olvastam a szabályokat


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)

jaj minek számolgatok, ugyse járt még le a 2 nap


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

14 még


----------



## Phoenix14 (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

kávésfagyi kávé helyett


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

11


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

csók


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

a


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Lándzsás utifű-szirup vagy cukortaízű?


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

á


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

b


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

babádnak


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

c


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

_i_


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

d


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

e


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

f


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

koszi a jo tanacsot


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

g


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

abc


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

h


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

i


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

df


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

j


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

jgh


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

k


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

l


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

12


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

l,k


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

jh


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

kko


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

p


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

ő


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

őú


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

er


----------



## Katica91 (2010 Július 1)

óőloji


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

krumpli


----------



## nagyelemer (2010 Július 1)

meg volt a húsz, és 2007-ben regisztráltam. igaz most volt meg a húsz .most akkor miért nem-e?


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

mennyi vajon még


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

puch


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Új nyár, új fürdőruha


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)




----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

pozsgás nem pozsgás


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

Fábián a pávián


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

gf


----------



## Zsukk (2010 Július 1)

És a vége végre


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

gfd


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

as


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

f


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

fgf


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

gh


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

fty


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

hj


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

kj


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

hy


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

lk


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

tg


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

hg


----------



## Tamimaci (2010 Július 1)

gyuj


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

A lehetetlent is szabad lesz remélni, 
meglátod, hogy milyen érdekes lesz élni!


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

„Kezembe fogtam egy marék lágy agyagot
gondtalan formáltam, s kapott új alakot.


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

S miközben nyomkodtam, formáztam kedvemre, 
Alakult ujjamnak csöndesen engedve.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

xx


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

aaa


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Eljöttem újra míg napok is elteltek.
Láttam az anyag már kemény és merev lett.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

sd


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

:55illcsi


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Amivé formáltam az volt az alakja,
De többé nem tudtam változtatni rajta.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

hh


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

oks


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

mennyi kell még????


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

ppp


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

eeee


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

még kell


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Kezembe fogtam egy kis élő agyagot
Gyengéden formáltam, s kapott új alakot.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

jjjj


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

hajrá


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Nap, mint nap érintve, ahogy tőlem tellett,
Formáztam fogékony szívét egy gyereknek.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

reng


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

de miért pont 20???


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Eljöttem újra, míg évek is elteltek,
Találtam kifejlett, önálló értelmet.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

pppp


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

csak wass albert miatt


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

A régi formálást még magán hordozta
Többé nem tudtam változtatni rajta.'


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

hú


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Meséld el újra a történetet,
Melyben mi játsszuk a főszerepet,
S szívűnk egyetlen,igazi vágya,
Földi lelkek összeforró vágya.


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

uuu


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Meséld el miért volt fehér a Hold?
Fülemüle mily éneket dalolt,
Csillagok miért ragyogtak szebben,
Szemedben mint foszló fellegekben?


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

zzzz


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Meséld el,hogy nyári,hűs pilledtség,
Miért hatott ránk ezerféleképp?
Fáztunk,melegünk volt,megint fáztunk;
Éji Hold-harmat esőben áztunk.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

éé


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Meséld el,susogó nádas mélyén
Miért volt minden szendergő,békés?
Szívünk miért dobogott hevesen,
Titkos éjén surranó éveknek?


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

bbb


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

destroy the romanticism


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Meséld el,mikor szemembe néztél
Mit láttál benne?Gyönyörű érzést?
S ha igen,most arra kérlek,kedvesem,
Meséld el:hát ily szép a Szerelem?


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

Ma fáj, hogy messze vagy._Úgy lehajtanám öledbe fejem!_


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Szörnyü szárnyát a szívemből nem fogja elvonni már 
Soha többé a madár.


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

_Kérném, hogy itt maradj, __míg elcsitul bennem az érzelem._


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

_Megfognám a kezed.__Tenyeremben tartanám ujjaid,_


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Az élet nagy, igazán végzetes drámái oly csendesen kezdődnek, hogy már nyakig benne ülünk a drámai helyzetben, s még mindig nem értjük.


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

_s megsúgnám - csak neked -,__hogy énbennem miféle vágy lakik._


----------



## violin76 (2010 Július 1)

_Megcsókolnám a szád.__Szerelmet adni -látod?- szép dolog…__Nincs bennem semmi vád,__mert te ott vagy, amíg én itt vagyok._


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Muchos años después, frente al pelotón de fusilamiento, el coronel Aureliano Buendía había de recordar aquella tarde remota en que su padre lo llevó a conocer el hielo.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Az igazság az emberi élet legkínzóbb érzése, mert mindenkinek mást jelent.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Azt az irodalmat, amely a kenyérnél egyebet akar adni az embernek, annak bizonyítására használják fel, hogy az emberek nagyon jól meglehetnek kenyér nélkül.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Olyan volt, mint egy álom. Életem első percétől kezdve erre a pillanatra készültem,


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Ezt akartam elmondani. Hát most elmondtam. Ti választottatok vezérnek, hát most tegyétek, amit mondok.


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Semmi újság és semmi jó, de ha süt a nap, és Te jó vagy olyan könnyű minden


----------



## köntörfal (2010 Július 1)

Minek gondolok én annyit valakire, aki sosem gondol rám? Nem ostobaság ez? Nem helytelen? De ha ilyen nagy gyönyört jelent nekem, hogy rá gondolok, s ha ezeket a gondolatokat magamban tartom és nem zaklatok velük senkit, mit ártok és kinek?


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

2


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

3


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

jk


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

,l


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

ezennel elértem 20 hozzászólásos születésnapomat,köszönöm mindenkinek aki itt volt,és köszönöm a jókívánságokat is


----------



## Ghost01 (2010 Július 1)

és plussz egy ráadás


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

Hello jöttem boldogítani ide is 10-et


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

vagyis ezzel együtt már csak 9


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

alakul a dolog


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

jó ez az Osztrák levegő


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

amikor bármit lehetne írni, akkor is azon gondolkodom, hogy mit tudnék írni ami nem nevetséges, még az interneten is így van ez


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

a Német levegö sem rossz


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

de mindenhol jobbb.....de a legjobb mégiscsak....(


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

minden lében kiskanál


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

xP


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

a vonaton egy őr űlt, aki annak örült, hogy mellette egy őr űlt


----------



## lajos1974 (2010 Július 1)

*123*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


123


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

elrontottam


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

A vonaton egy őrült, aki annak örült, hogy mellette egy őr űlt.


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

fhsudoéha


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

következő


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken.


----------



## smile.rita (2010 Július 1)

ahwáwáá...


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

kévetkező


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

na még pár amíg olvasok


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

Künnt sincs kuncsaft bennt sincs kuncsaft bolt pang csőd csüng koccintcsunk csak.


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

tó vize tó vize csupa nádszál egy kacsa két kacsa oda császkál sárban ezer kacsa bogarászik reszket a tó vize ki se látszik


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

ecc pecc kime"hecc" holnapután bejö"hecc"


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

ahogy látom mások is szórakoznak postokért, Grüß Got!


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

slicclehúzós széldzseki slicclehúzós széldzseki slicclehúzós széldzseki


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

Sciler írta:


> ahogy látom mások is szórakoznak postokért, Grüß Got!


 

bizony bizony


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

koszi


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

egy bolond százat is...vagy hogy is van a dolgok állása?


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

még jobban koszi


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

20 másodperc?.... az sok...


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

100 bolond megbolondít egyet...


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

na de mára befejezem, mert ...azért mert miért nem mert
üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

de azért unom ám


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

mert ennyi baromságot kell kiizadni


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

és várni kell 20 másodpercet


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

Moncsa2 írta:


> 100 bolond megbolondít egyet...


 
ha még itt vagy Szlovákiában milyen az idő?


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

mert ha nem


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

meleg, sőt forró! pihegtunk egyész nap


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

és nálatok?


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

akkor hasonlatos tevékenységet folytattunk a mai nap


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

na még 10


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

na még 9


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

na még 8


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

Budapesten nagyon meleg volt ma, Németországba meg csak estére értem és az hőmérséklet már nem volt olyan forró mint Pesten


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

mennyi még???


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

de már lassan megvannak a "pontjaid" is


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

ja, még 6


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

igyekszem, de az a 20 mp....


----------



## emokehajnal (2010 Július 1)

majd aludj jól, szia Moncsa2


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

joj, még 4


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

szia emoke! 
neked is szép álmokat!


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

pesten...jaj, de rég voltam


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

el is mennék végre...


----------



## Moncsa2 (2010 Július 1)

jé, megvan a 20!


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

ec pec kimehecc


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

na még 3 ezen kívül


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

mármint 2


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

ez az utolsó meg még lesz 1 hogy biztos legyen


----------



## Sciler (2010 Július 1)

nah még 1 hogy biztos legyen, amúgy jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## lujzah (2010 Július 1)

1


----------



## lujzah (2010 Július 1)

vg.cd


----------



## Assurah (2010 Július 1)




----------



## lujzah (2010 Július 1)

zt


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## superdodo (2010 Július 2)

0


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

a


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

d


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

fdfsfs


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

fewfg


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

fgzhk,


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

fgij


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

jij


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

phpohuo


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

hpogo


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

ljgfgdfsdf


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## ThalyBetty (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

mhhi


----------



## tsengele (2010 Július 2)

jbkcutdzt


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

nos 20 hozzászolás akkor kezdjük


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

van itt valaki


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

beszélgetni?


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

akar velem


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

valaki


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

nem


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

?????


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

így is jó


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

megszoktam


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

el vagyok


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

el van


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

a gyerek


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

ha játszik


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

né már itt szinek vannak


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

de jó


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

jó játék


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

de tényleg


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

nagyon bírom


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

halleluja


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

ez a bonusz


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

ez meg a ráadás


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

24


----------



## scarlett73 (2010 Július 2)

25


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## n10y13 (2010 Július 2)

?


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

22


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

23


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

24


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

25


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

26


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

27


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

28


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

29


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

30


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

31


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

32


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

33


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

34


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

35


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

36


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

37


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

38


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

39


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

40


----------



## Betti1979 (2010 Július 2)

41


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

42


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

43


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

44


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

45


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

46


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

47


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

48


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

49


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

50


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

51


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

52


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

53


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

54


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

55


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

56


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

57


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

58


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

59


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

*20ig *

q


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)




----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

*4*


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

A végtelen út is az első lépéssel kezdődik!
*​


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Éljen a pozitív hozzáállás! Amíg meg nem hal.


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## pekjudit (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Ha a kérdésre lehet egy egyszerű igennel vagy nemmel felelni, tedd azt, ha nem, akkor kezdj el
magyarázni.


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

itt


----------



## _Hawk (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Az ember azt utálja legjobban a másikban, amit önmagában se szeret.


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Haszontalan dolgoktól megszabadulni nem feladás, hanem maga a felnőtté válás


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

A szeretet tökéletes plasztikai sebész


----------



## jhorvat (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Nincs leverőbb, mint amikor egy kedvetlen ember elkedvetlenedik


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Nincs is annál a napnál komorabb, mint amelyen ráébredünk: mindaz, ami mostanáig fontosnak látszott számunkra, valójában a nullánál is kevesebb.


----------



## nika111 (2010 Július 2)

Nem csak az vagy, akinek ismered magad. Az is te vagy, akinek mások látnak!


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

(y) 2


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## vivien96 (2010 Július 2)

(y) =d


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

ez jó


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

de ez még jobb


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

bár megmondom az őszintét, kicsit idegesítő...


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)




----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

mire jó ez?


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

vki meg tudja mondani?


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

6.-ik...


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

nem is annyira jóóó, bár köszke a lehetőséget..


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

11?


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

12 :d


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

14 :s


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

sabaton - primo victoria


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

megy az idő...bár elég lassan...


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

18??


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

19!!!


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

20  Köcke, legyetek jók...


----------



## chrismas (2010 Július 2)

hehe


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

koszonom a lehetoseget!


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

23


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

29


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

31


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

37


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

41


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 18


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 17


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

43


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 16


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 15


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

47


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

hello


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 14


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

53


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

még 13


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

thtz


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

még sok


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

59


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

látom más is most gyűjt


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

mééég 15


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

61


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

67


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

56


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

187


----------



## Udin (2010 Július 2)

es megvan


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

zt6u6


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

5676


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

sajt


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

4er6


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

656546


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

már nem kell sok


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

süt a nap is


----------



## russel666 (2010 Július 2)

jeee megvan


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

neked mi kell?


----------



## ainee (2010 Július 2)

???


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## gerg6 (2010 Július 2)

0


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*1*

Azért jó lett volna valami értelmeset is hozzászólni


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*2*

Van ennek értelme?


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*3*

De ha ez kell


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*4*

4


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*5*

5


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*6*

6


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*7*

és még az idő is korlátozva van


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*8*

8


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*1*

16:00 Hollandia – Brazília
tipp

1:2


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*2*

20:30 Uruguay – Ghána

tipp

1:0


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*3*

16:00 Argentína – Németország

tipp

3:2


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*4*

20:30  Paraguay – Spanyolország

tipp

0:1


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*5*

hogyan tovább?


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*6*

passz

lehet döntetlen lesz?


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*7*

szerintem nem lesz döntetlen...


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*8*

valaki nyerni fog


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*9*

valaki meg veszítni....úgy gondolom

még ez a 20 mp is...
szörnyű


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*10*

miért kell a 20 másodperces szabály?


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*11*

na meg ez a 20 hozzászólás még érdekesebb


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*12*

de okos volt, aki ezt a fórumot kitalálta


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*13*

ennek örülök


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*9*

9


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*14*

vissza a vb-re

nem tudom ki lesz a világbajnok


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*15*

de azért tippelni tudok


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*16*

szerintem az egyik lesz a jelenlegi 8 negyeddöntős közül


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*17*

jó lenne tudni a biztos befutót


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*18*

és még lehet tippelnék is...
bár nem tudom hogy kell


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*19*

ohh, még elfelejtettem lottót venni


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*20*

csak jó ez valamire
)

vennem kell lottót, most jutott eszembe


----------



## lackohh (2010 Július 2)

*21*

5-öst is meg 6-os lotótt is

egyikkel jó lenne nyerni


na csao


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Ez a 20 min. hozzászólás nekem sem tetszik igazán, de hát aki kitalálta, biztos indokkal találta ki.


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

De sajna meg kell lennie, mert a húgomnak csak itt találtam kitűnő zenei alapokat .


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Úgyhogy ilyen szempontból remek az oldal, csak dicsérni tudom azt, aki feltöltötte ezeket a remek karaoke-kat.


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A Balaton ábránd és költészet, történelem és hagyomány, édes-bús mesék gyűjteménye, különös magyar emberek ősi fészke, büszkeség a múltból s ragyogó reménység a jövőre.
Eötvös Károly


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Minden magyar felelős minden magyarért.
Szabó Dezső


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Soha nem lesz alku tárgya
Édes népünk szép hazája,
Ezüstpénzre nem váltható,
A magyar föld nem eladó!
Kárpátia


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

VB tippnek meg csak annyit, hogy vagy a Brazilok nyrenek, vagy a Spanyolok.


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

VB tippnek meg csak annyit, hogy vagy a Brazilok nyernek, vagy a Spanyolok.


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Elég erősnek tűnik mindkét csapat.


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Nektek pedig csak egyet mondok. Résen legyetek! Mert magyariak esztendeit megszámolttá teszik azok, akik nyelve ellen törnek! Ne csak ti tanuljátok meg az övékét, hanem ha igazában jószándékkal jöttek ide magyar kenyérre, akkor tudják a kötelességüket: nekik kell megtanulni a mi beszédünket.
M. Katona Ilona


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A Lesence-völgynek és Szigligeti öbölnek nyugati oldala leírhatatlan. Száz költőnek száz dala se tudja szépségeit elszámlálni. Hacsak festő és szobrász nem jön segítségére. És még az se elég. Lélek kell ide, mely érezni tud és rajongani, s minden ízében magyar.
Eötvös Károly


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Tud szeretni a magyar szív igazán,
Kit szeressen, ha nem téged, szép hazám.
Kárpátia


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Vagy lesz új értelmük a magyar igéknek,
Vagy marad régiben a bús, magyar élet.
Ady Endre


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Itt élj, vagy bárhol,
lényeg, hogy otthonra lelj!
Így élj, vagy bárhogy,
a szíved magyar legyen!
Lord


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Magyar ember lévén a válogatottság számomra sportpályafutásom megkoronázása, gyermekkori álmom valóra válása. Csodálatosabb dolgot nem lehet elképzelni egy sportoló karrierjében, mint amikor több ezer magyar énekli a nemzeti Himnuszt egy győztes meccs után! Hála az Égnek, ezt csapatunk tagjai már sokszor átélhették.
Ocskay Gábor


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Az a tény, hogy anyanyelvem magyar, és magyarul beszélek, gondolkozom, írok, életem legnagyobb eseménye, melyhez nincs fogható.
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

jó ez a lehetőség


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A magyar nyelv: létem, jövőm és reményem.
Juhász Ferenc


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

könnyebben gyűlik össze a hsz-ek száma


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A magyar kiejtést is tanulni kell, még a született magyarnak is. Ha nem csiszolja, újítja folytonosan, berozsdásodik.
Kodály Zoltán


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

ti várjátok már a foci őrület végét?


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

Nemcsak abban áll a magyar szakácsművészetnek a titka, hogy egyes ételeket milyen ízlésesen tud előállítani, hanem hogyan tálalja föl egymás után úgy, hogy az elköltött étel valósággal kívánja az utána következőt, s mikor már az ember azt hiszi, hogy egészen jóllakott, akkor hoznak megint valamit, amire azt kell mondani, hogy "de már ebből eszünk!"
Jókai Mór


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

én könnyen vagyok pátom nem szereti


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A szóda már a civilizáció, az igaz, de nemzedékek és évszázadok fortélya kellett hozzá, míg a magyar megtanulta és feltalálta a fröccsöt, ami a hosszú élet titka.
Márai Sándor


----------



## sharky... (2010 Július 2)

A rizling olyan a magyar borok között, mint a közhely az emberi gondolkodásban: összeköti az emberi dolgok mélyebb értelmét.
Márai Sándor


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

látom itt mindenki mindenféléről ír


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

jó ez az oldal csak ne kellene ez a sok hsz


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

nagyon meleg van. mindenhol?


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

van két gyerekem 1 fiú és 1 lány


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

már nekik is nagyon meleg van


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

*1*

1


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## kis.virág (2010 Július 2)

Köszi a tanácsot Puszi mindenkinek


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## dalton11 (2010 Július 2)

20
kösz


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

14


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*11*

11


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*12*

12


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

A 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásértA 20 hozzászólásért


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*14*

14


----------



## wertigas (2010 Július 2)

*A 20 hozzászólásért*

kiss


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*15*

15


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*13*

Azt se tudom már holtartok


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*10*

10


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*16*

16


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

*Pilinszky János: Fabula*

Hol volt, hol nem volt,
élt egyszer egy magányos farkas.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Magányosabb az angyaloknál.


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*17*

17


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*18*

18


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Elvetődött egyszer egy faluba,
és beleszeretett az első házba, amit meglátott.


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*19*

19


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*20*

20


----------



## bubuka610 (2010 Július 2)

*21*

Csak hogy szerencsés 21 legyen


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Már a falát is megszerette,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

a kőművesek simogatását,
de az ablak megállította.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

A szobában emberek ültek.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Istenen kívül soha senki


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

olyan szépnek nem látta őket,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

mint ez a tisztaszivű állat.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Éjszaka aztán be is ment a házba,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

megállt a szoba közepén,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

s nem mozdult onnan soha többé.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Nyitott szemmel állt egész éjszaka,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

s reggel is amikor agyonverték.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Pilinszky János: Király és királynő


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Birodalmunkban sok-sok ember él,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

de mi, akár a szarvasok,


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

keressük egymást éjszakánként.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Pilinszky János: Átváltozás


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Rossz voltam, s te azt mondtad, jó vagyok.


----------



## Vivija (2010 Július 2)

Csúf, de te gyönyörűnek találtál.
Végig hallgattad mindig, amit mondtam.
Halandóból így lettem halhatatlan.


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

hello


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

one


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

two


----------



## Andi369 (2010 Július 2)

Ez nagyszerű!!!!


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

ba


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

bon


----------



## Andi369 (2010 Július 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

nam


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

kell a 20 post


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

ekkora hülyeséget


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

tam


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

chin


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

muoi


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

muoi mot


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

tizenkettő


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

thirteen


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

tizennégy


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

tizenhat


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

andipuni


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

kukee


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

húsz


----------



## kaffnir (2010 Július 2)

halihoo


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*1*

Ez a 20 miért olyan fontos?


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*2*

kicsit döcögős


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*3*

3


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*4*

4


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*5*

5


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*6*

Lehet, hogy volna valami egyszerűbb módja ennek???


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*7*

7 - még az eltelt másodpercekre is figyelni kell


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*8*

8


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*9*

9


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*10*

10


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*11*

11


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*12*

12


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*13*

13 - közeledem...


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*14*

14


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*15*

15 :444:


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*16*

16 :!:


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*17*

17:d


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*18*

18 :d


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*19*

19 - na még egy!!!!


----------



## martabe (2010 Július 2)

*20*

Hihetetlen!!!!! Remélem, jól számoltam...


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

letelt a 48 óra


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

gyüjtőgetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

lassan csak meglesz a 20


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

mi éertelme ennek?


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

főleg ha így is lehet


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

mindegy


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

már csak 4 hsz


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

lassan meglesz a 10.


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

már csak 3 hsz


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

már csak 2 hsz


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

A lényeg, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## timea.cs (2010 Július 2)

és az utolsó


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

11.hsz


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

továbbra is szép az idő és gyűlnek a hozzászólások


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Várom a mai mérkőzéseket.


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Remélem izgalmas lesz és nem labdatartásról fog szólni.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

ok.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

nagyon jó.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

jó letöltőhely nagyon tetszik


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Ma találtam egy jó fagyizót Óbudán.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

nagyon király


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

nagyon jó letöltőhely


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

A Bécsi úton a Margit kórháznál.


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Lassan jön a 20.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit a Canadahun oldalon


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Szeretnék e-book-ot olvasni.


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Utolsó előtti hozzászólásom ebben a topikban.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

sokmindent meg lehet találni ezen az oldalon


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Mert már megvan a 20.


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

nagyon jó ez a webhely köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

Jó dolgokat lehet itt találni a letöltéseknél. Thx előre is!


----------



## abakuszpi (2010 Július 2)

Én is szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

Remek ez a hely. Csak így tovább!


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

köszönöm


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

na akkor kezdjük


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

3-as számú...


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

még 17


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

legyen 4


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

vagy 20-15


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

szeretitek a hagymásbabot


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

lol


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

6 se rossz


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

köszi mindenkinek


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

krumplis hal


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

Hatásait inkább  és ezzel 7


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

A begépelt szöveg túl rövid. Meg kell hosszabbítanod legalább 1 karakter hosszúságúra.
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 8 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

megborult a végtelen...8


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

13 se rossz


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

lmao


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

már csak egy és felező-bál


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

kimész a házból


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

come on everibodri


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

10...


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

123 abc


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

legyen mondjuk II


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

legyen mondjuk 34645675675676576


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

vagy 12


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

vagy mondjuk 567878564563958973454


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

szerencsételnség XIII


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

vagy legyen 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

rengetegen vannak itt


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

15 - Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 10 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

Mihez képest? 16


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

lagzis vajling szokeresz


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

már csak 3...


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

aZ időt nem lehetne gyorsítani? 18


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

legyen 1 gogleplex


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

vagy 19 fluxuskondenzátor


----------



## Radion (2010 Július 2)

Arriba arriba....finito


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

elnézést, az helyesen Googolplex...azt hiszem


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

mai győztesünk Radion


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

sárgán virágzik a tök


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

finisben vagyok


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

hajráááááá


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

biztos ő is odabenn varázsdálkodik


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

ls igeeeeeeen


----------



## zed80 (2010 Július 2)

na én léptem


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

mi adtuk a világnak a demokrásziát


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

kár pitizni tilos cikizni


----------



## Aramf (2010 Július 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## pali1961 (2010 Július 2)

ki itt a király 20 vége


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 2)

szióóóó


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 2)

a


----------



## rroland (2010 Július 2)

*1*

1


----------



## rroland (2010 Július 2)

*2*

2


----------



## rroland (2010 Július 2)

*3*

3


----------



## rroland (2010 Július 2)

*4.*

4


----------



## rroland (2010 Július 2)

*5*

5


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

Imádom a csokit, és most nagyon unatkozom


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)




----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

"A helyes dolog nem mindig nyilvánvaló. Néha a helyes dolog talán az, ami valaki más szerint helytelen."
Stephenie Meyer


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)




----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

Néha az egész sokkal kevesebb, mint a részek összessége. Lawrence Block


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)




----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

A szobor mozdulni látszik, mégis mozdulatlan. A világ megváltozott, mégis ugyanaz maradt.  Interjú a vámpírral c. film


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

Szegénynek lenni nem olyan rossz, legalábbis egy darabig. Addig szerintem kötelező, amíg meg nem szereted. Nekem például sokszor eszembe jut, milyen volt, amikor nem volt még itthon tusfürdő, csak szappan, vagy amikor ananászt kaptam karácsonyra, és hogy az életem első 23 évében nemigen volt új ruhám, csak használt. Nem volt az szegénység, én nem éreztem annak, élvezetes volt, izgalmas, kreatív, sőt, szerintem gazdagság volt az valahol. Megtanultam szobát festeni, ruhát varrni alapszinten, tervezgetni, és mindent kihozni abból, ami van. Szabó Eszter


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 2)

Ma meghallottam, ahogy egy amerikai tinédzserlány az itteni gyermekek nélkülözését a sajátjához hasonlította, mondván, neki is milyen rossz, mert a szüleitől csak használt autót kapott. Nincs annál szegényebb, mint aki nem ismeri fel, milyen szegénységben él. Richard Paul Evans


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

*idézet*

Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaid! 
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg tetteid! 
Ügyelj tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaid! 
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemed, és 
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsod! (Outlaw)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Minden nap megszűnik valami, amiért az ember szomorkodik, de minden nap születik valami, amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni. (Heraklitosz)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Ha nem vagy kész változtatni az életeden, nem lehet segíteni rajtad. (Hippokratesz)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Inkább utáljanak azért, aki vagyok, minthogy szeressenek azért, aki nem vagyok.


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

„Összejönni - kezdés. 
Együtt maradni - haladás. 
Együtt is dolgozni – siker.” (Ford)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

„Összejönni - kezdés. 
Együtt maradni - haladás. 
Együtt is dolgozni – siker.” (Ford)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

„A siker nem egyéb, mint a túlhaladott kudarcok sorozata.” (Merle)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Ne halaszd holnapra, amit megtehetsz ma! Közben megjelenhet egy törvény, amely tiltja. (Ronald Gadde)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

*idézet*

Ha valaki azt akarja, hogy az álma valóra váljék, először fel kell ébrednie. (Paul Valéry)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Sok csalódástól és rossz érzéstől megmenekülhetünk, ha nem prédikálunk másoknak azelőtt, hogy készen állnának erre. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Néha csak azért kell egyedül lennünk, hogy hiányozzon számunkra valaki, és ismét szerelmesek lehessünk belé. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Azt mondják, hogy az embereket három csoportba lehet sorolni: Az a kevés, aki mozgatja az eseményeket, az a sok, aki ezt nézi, és a többiek, akik nem is tudják, hogy mi történik. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

fekete


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

fehér


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

lila


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

bordó


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

bíbor


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

cinóber


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

skarlát


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

vörös


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

piros


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

rőt


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

keki


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

drapp


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

bézs


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

barna


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

sárga


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

okker


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

zöld


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

kék


----------



## moroder (2010 Július 2)

seszínű


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

A legtöbb szülő ezt tanítja: Sohase gurulj be, és ne mutasd ki az elégedetlenségedet. Így felnőtt korunkra megtanuljuk, hogy ne legyünk dühösek másokra, okoljuk inkább saját magunkat. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Az egyik jele annak, hogy jól tudsz bánni az emberekkel, az, ha nem hagyod, hogy elrontsák a kedved. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Az élet folyamatos tanulás, és az egyik tantárgy, amit meg kell tanulnunk: az emberi kapcsolatok. A világegyetem adja fel a leckéket. Ha nem tanulunk meg egy leckét, akkor azt újra feladja nekünk. Néha osztályt ismétlünk ugyanazzal a személlyel, néha pedig egy új emberrel, de a régi problémával.
(Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Vicces az élet: másokról azt hisszük, hogy velük minden rendben van, ők viszont rólunk hiszik ugyanezt. Végeredményben olyanoktól tartunk, akik tőlünk tartanak. (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Az összevisszaságban találd meg az egyszerűséget, a hangzavarban a harmóniát. A nehézségek közt mindig ott van a lehetőség. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

A pesszimista olyan valaki, aki, ha két rossz közül kell választania, mindkettőt választja. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

A fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők, az most van. (Tímár György)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Milliók vágynak halhatatlanságra, de fogalmuk sincs, mit kezdjenek magukkal egy esős vasárnapon. (Susan Ertz)


----------



## lajoshazi (2010 Július 2)

Mért töröd a fejed azon, ami megtörténhet veled? Meglehet, hogy meg sem történik. Tűzvészre gondolok, házad összeroskadására, csupa olyasmire, amibe beleeshetsz, s nem pedig belecsalogatnak. Inkább a csapdákra figyelj, azokra, amelyek orvul leselkednek rád Mikor attól rettegsz, hogy az emberek veszélyt hozhatnak rád, gondolj arra, hogy mivel tartozol nekik Méltóképpen élj, hogy méltóképpen ítéltess. Ne tégy semmit mások kárára, örülj mások szerencséjének, indítson meg az elesettek balsorsa, és mindig tartogass egy könnycseppet a szívedben az arra rászorulóknak Ne feledd: emberhez méltóan kell élned, hogy méltó légy, e magas cím viselésére Hívd segítőtársul a bölcsességet. Ha tógájába burkolózol, megóv a bajoktól, szentélyében biztonságra lelsz. Csak azok lökdösik egymást, akik ugyanazon az úton járnak. A bölcs sohasem kérkedik, sok emberre hozott már veszélyt a dölyfös lélek. Elűzi önmagától a bűnt, és másnak sem rója fel. Nem rémül meg a világi erkölcsök láttán, és nem kárhoztatja mások cselekedeteit. A kárhozat veszedelmes. Élj nemes szívvel, és élj egyenes lélekkel! Parádé nélkül, gyűlölködés nélkül élni - íme: tiéd a boldog élet (Seneca)


----------



## mano14 (2010 Július 2)

c1


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

)) nagyon jo ez az oldal mert itt komolyan olyan konyveket talal meg azember amit sehol mashol


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

nem azert nincsmerszunk a dolgokhoz mert nehezek hanem azert nehezek mert nincs hozza merszunk )))


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

)) vegre itt a jo ido


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)




----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

a lehetetlen nem teny hanem velemeny
a lehetetlen nem kinyilvanitas hanem kihivas
a lehetetlen lehetoseg
a lehetetlen mulo pillanat 
a lehetetlen nem letezik


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

huh komolyan eleg sok az a 2O hozzaszolas


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

no mind1


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

konečne dobrá stránka


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)




----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

=)


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

na jo meg 10 uzenet es megvagyok


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

1. 14.


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

de jo h nincs suli


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

mjsdu


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

9999


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

huh mar komolyan nem tudom mit is irjak


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## xanthic (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

Koszonom a tancsot. 1


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

Eddig megy a szamolas hihi


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

Es itt a 12


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

A 11 nem maradt ki az volt az uzi


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

a tizenot kovetkezik


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

A 16 jon ez utan


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

Es a veg.


----------



## mani80a (2010 Július 2)

De jo a nyar.


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

3


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

10


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## Bungie (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

ez már 3


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

4


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

5


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

7 De ciki lenne, ha eltéveszteném a számolást


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

8 :-d


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

Jó a vacsoracsata


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

11 Almapizza????? Fagyival???


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

12 éhes lettem


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

a a b c d e e f g h i i j k l m n o o o o p q r s t u u v w x y z


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

no, má 13


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

14


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

18, na még 3


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

19 uccsóelőtti


----------



## vakri (2010 Július 2)

20 uccsó


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*jgjmda*

jgjmdahpt


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*jgjmda*

ajajajajajajajbjajajajajaj


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*jgjmda*

aj


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

bbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*jg*

be


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

ccccccccccc


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

Állítsátok meg a világot! Ki akarok szállni.
Stop the World! I Want to Get Off.


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*aj*

md


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

Az ég kék, a víz nedves, a nők titkoloznak.... de mi azért szeretjük őket!!!


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*aj*

ka


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*aj*

ha


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

cccccccccccc


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

"Az élet egy hatalmas film ! De a szereposztással néha gondok vannak..."


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Most én nekem is kéne a 20 hozzásólás


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*aj*

pg


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

De foggalmam nincs miket?!:O XD


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

iiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Reklámozni szabad???


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*ga*

gp


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

CSakmert van két blogom...


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Az egyik Twilight alapú...a másik saját


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

Szeretem az extrém sportokat, mert közben rengeteg új barátot ismerek meg: mentősöket, balesetiseket, gyógytornászokat és kedves embereket, akik kihívják a mentőt!!!


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*mw*

gp


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Nem tudom érdekel is ez bárkit??? XD


----------



## auduu (2010 Július 2)

*gp*

mm


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Twilight alapú....:


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

www.vittilini.blogspot.com XP


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

gggggggggg


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

A saját, amit két bnőmmel szerkesztünk:


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

www.cherryplumycurranty.blogspot.com XP


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

ddddddddddddd


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Esetleg nézzetek majd be, ha már megva a 20 hozzászólásotok ! XD


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

edward


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

"A róka és a holló meséje arról szól, hogy a húsevő róka és a rovarevő
holló veszekednek egy tejterméken, amit mind a ketten utálnak."


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

eric night


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Róka és holló mese!!! XD


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

ma este AXN 21:00: Fallen


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

rtl klub 22:00 vámpírnaplók


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

már csak 4...vagyis 3 kell!!! XD xD


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

mért pont 20 kell???


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

mért ne elég 10?? :O


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

sssssssssssssss


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

wwwwwwwwwww


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

Nos köszönöm a lehetőséget...  Megvan a 20 hozzászólás!!!
Remélem mosmár engedi 
BYe-bye


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

oooooooooooooo


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

rtttttttttttt


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

ggggggggggggg


----------



## t69 (2010 Július 2)

őőőőőőőőőő


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

most nem azzé!!! De a 20 komi után várni kell 48 órát?!?!?! :O:O


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

h


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

e


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

l


----------



## vitticica (2010 Július 2)

hát ez nem lehet igaz!!!! Én most szerettem volna olvasni...pont ma olvastam ki az előz 2 részét is :'( Nem... ez nem igazság...:1(


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

lo


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

a


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

6


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

b


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

7


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

c


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

8


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

d


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

9


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

h i


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

11


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

j


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

12


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

k


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

13


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

ll m


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

15


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

n


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

16


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

17


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

o


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

p


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

q


----------



## vikianna (2010 Július 2)

20!!!!!!éljen!!!!!!


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

r


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

s


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

t


----------



## Ricsi19 (2010 Július 2)

na köszönöm a lehetőséget, jól jött =)


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

"A Biblia arra tanít, szeresd felebarátodat, a Káma Szutra meg elmagyarázza, hogyan!..."


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

"Háborúzni a békéért olyan mint szeretkezni a szüzességért!"


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

Az idő jó tanítómester, csak az a baj, hogy megöli a tanítványait.


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

"Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem..."


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 2)

nos... mára ennyi bölcsesség azt hiszem elég lesz


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

haho


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

nem tudom hogy mukodik


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

tehat 20 hozzaszolas...


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

uj vagyok, nem tudom, hogy muk az egesz


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

sok erdekes dolgot talaltam


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

...lehet, hogy nem is jo helyre irom a hozzaszolasokat


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

akkor bocsi!!!


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

de megprobalom


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

proba=szerencse(nem mindig)


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

na most hova cseppentem be?


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

valami atiranyitas...?! es ugy megy a net mint egy labfajos oreg csiga!


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

kozben felbe kellett szakitsam


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

lefekudninkeszul a kicsi


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

huha! mar a szo-kozt is kihagytam


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

pedigtanitottakhelyesenirni


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

csorog a telcsi...


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

na, ezen is tul vagyok


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

na, most megyek...


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

kajalas kovetkezik


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

...mert azt si szoktam


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

na most mar a betuket cserelem fel


----------



## tetentok (2010 Július 2)

jobb ha most felbe hogyom... haho


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

*Ez jo otlet*

...es nagy segitseg az ujoncoknak.


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

koszonet a kitalalonak ezert.


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

de meg irnom kell


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

picit, mert


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

ez meg csak az otodik


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

Inkabb idezek EP-tol


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

"Milyen a mai prózaíró?


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

A mai prózaíró savanyú, kedves alak.


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

A bizarr,


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

neurotikus


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

és


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

lidércnyomásos


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

früstök után


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

gyanakvó pillantását


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

csak


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

nehezen


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

emeli fel


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

a földről;


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

ha


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

szigorú


----------



## KingaBrit (2010 Július 2)

gyetemista lányok megszólítják, elpirul, s az élveteg ajánlatokat lelkiismeret-furdalással fogadja el;"


----------



## Tigerbabee (2010 Július 2)

1


----------



## Tigerbabee (2010 Július 2)

2


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

*ez van!*

sajnálom,hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell elküldenem!
ez az első.


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

sajnálom,hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell megtennem!
-2-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

sajnálom,hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell megtennem!
-3 - :77:


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

*csak vége lesz egyszer*

sajnálom, hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell megtennem!
-4-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

hipp hopp
-5-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

"make karma not love!"


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

zavarjuk le!
-7-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

*-8-*

.


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

*-9-*

sajnálom, hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell megtennem!


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

:55:no women, no kids


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

-11-


----------



## maya95 (2010 Július 2)

Kár, hogy nem vetted észre, az összes hozzászólásod ugyanazon a sorszámon fut


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

-12-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

-13-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

ez olyan snassz!


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

-15-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

semmi köszönet?


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

maya95 hogy érlek el?


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

mi az, hogy ugyanazon a számon fut?


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

az üzenetszámlálóm szépen kúszik felfelé.
:4:


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

sajnálom, hogy éltem első 20 üzenetét kényszerből kell megtennem!
-20-


----------



## szeka55 (2010 Július 2)

*ráadás!*

-21-
:656:


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

mar 23 hozzaszolasom van, es most se tudok letolteni


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

de miert kell ennyi egyaltalan?


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

27


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

28


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

29


----------



## foraver (2010 Július 2)

30


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

31


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

még 6


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

még 4


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

mihez kell még 6?


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

18


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

19


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

20


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## Judit0618 (2010 Július 2)

21


----------



## dbogesz (2010 Július 2)

22


----------



## diana0525 (2010 Július 2)

hu de jó  nagyon hasznos oldal


----------



## diana0525 (2010 Július 2)

kár h van ez a 20 hszes dolog


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

azt hiszem én is elkezdem 1


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

12 Ki volt ez a nagyon okos .....


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## ladazs (2010 Július 3)

21 biztos ami biztos


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

annyira jó hogy van ez a lehetőség....


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

elég sokminden van itt....


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

és ez még csak a 7.


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

mért kell a 20 post?


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

biztos azt hivatott mérni hogy ki mennyire.....


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

aktív


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

pedig tényleg nagyon jó kis oldal, csak....


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

speciel én sem tudok nap mint nap feljönni


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

és mivel nem is töltök le rendszeresen, nincs is mit megköszönni


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

pedig tényleg nagyon szívesen megtenném


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

de hát ez van


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

most meg tök hülyének érzem magam


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

hogy a fene 20 postért itt beszélgetek magammal


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

kicsit cink nahhh


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

de hál istennek ez a forum pont ezért van


----------



## sziszi99 (2010 Július 3)

szal nagy köszönet a kitalálónak. és ezzel meg is van a 20 XD


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

*köszi*

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

ww


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

sziszi99 írta:


> de hát ez van


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

sziszi99 írta:


> most meg tök hülyének érzem magam


van ez igy


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

hahögg


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

kukucs


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

*hii*




sziszi99 írta:


> de hát ez van


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

gdg


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

bbb


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

na még 11


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

10 ohh


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

9 ohhh


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

még 8


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

7 legyen


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

6 lesz


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

5 még és könyv?


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

4 vfcxbxbh


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

3 dgz


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

2 varunk


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

1 naaaaaa


----------



## Ketti888 (2010 Július 3)

ez vajon tréfa itt ?


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

a


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

b


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

c


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

d


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

e


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

f


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

g


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

h


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

i


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

j


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

k


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

l


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

m


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

n


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

p


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

q


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

r


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

s


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

t


----------



## abrahamz (2010 Július 3)

u


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

2


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

3


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

4


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 könnyű hozzászólás*

5


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

4


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

5


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

6


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

7


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

8


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

9


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

10


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

11


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

12


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

14


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*belépéshez*

15


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*belépéshez*

16


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*belépéshez*

17


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*belépéshez*

18


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*belépéshez*

19


----------



## Csillámlás (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

a "hozzászólásoktól számítva 48 óra a belépés?


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

Megijedtem az elején én is, hogy mibe kell szemetelnem, a 20 hsz. miatt, de igy legalább nem szemetelek tele egy topicot.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

*idézetek*

A vágy nem intellektuális tényező, ez köztudott. Sőt, kifejezetten alkalmas arra, hogy bárkinek eszét vegye.


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Senki nem képes arra, hogy kicserélje egy másik lény személyiségét; a legtöbben még önmagunkkal sem boldogulunk. Effélére vállalkozni annyi, mint fejest ugrani egy dúsan lakott kígyóverembe.


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

A skizó megszállta a Világot.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

A legtöbb pasas ösztönösen tudja, mire rezonál a kocsija! De hogy mitől izzik fel a barátnője...?!


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Az, aki csak olvasni tud, nyugodtan nevezhető analfabétának, ha nem tudja, mit olvas.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Az embernek úgy kell a mese, mint az édes álom.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Oly kevés lehetőség adódik a szabadságra. Az egyik: a képzelet. De erről az utazásról gyakorta vissza kell szakadni a világba, s ez olyan, mintha időről időre láncra vernék az embert.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Nem olvasott a lélek gyógyításáról? Van-e különb orvosság, mint az EMBERI szó?


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Te egy porcukormókus vagy, napozni lehet a szívednél.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Engem nem dob fel az egysíkú világlátás. Az ember nem ez vagy az, hanem maga a sokféleség.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Nemrég egy kutatócsoport azt vizsgálta, hogy az emberek hova szeretnek járni. A karibi szigetekre, könyvtárba, moziba, szvinger klubba, színházba, raftingolni? A felmérés eredménye szerint az emberek legszívesebben vécére járnak!


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Az élet a lélek álma.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Besokalltam. A fronton is előfordul ilyesmi. Egyszerre csak a katona elhajítja a fegyverét, virágot tép, a hajába tűzi, vagy a fogai közé harapja, és vihorászva az ellenség felé indul, hogy megossza vele a felismerést: baromság ez az ölősdi, testvérem!


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

*1*

1


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Ordít rólad, hogy valami Vezúv-féle fortyog benned. (...) Lehet, hogy rosszul fejezem ki magam. A legtöbb szerelmes megvakul, bezárul a külvilágra, mintegy kiposzterozza magát: hagyjatok békén, foglalt vagyok! Te meg ragyogsz, kívül-belül. Majdnem olyanfélén, mint a facér bigék. Na, ez a majdnem zavart össze engem. Úgy rémlett, mintha egyszerre nyomnád a gázt és a féket.


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

*3*

3


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Na jó, a ló tényleg nem hozzám illő állat. Az összes vége szörnyen veszélyes. Rúg, csíp, karmol, harap, a szeme vérben forog. A közepe összesékeli a csontjaimat. Úgy zörgök rajta, hogy a nyomorú paripa eszelős vágtába fog, mert azt hiszi, egy szodómiás hajlamú aprópénzváltó automata ugrott a hátára, fajtalan szándékkal. Inkább veszek egy szobatáltost.


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Lehet, hogy nem is én vagyok furcsa? Hanem az élet?


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Ebihal korom óta érdekelnek a pasasok. Kedvemre való a férfinem, ráadásul minden másnál mulattatóbb.


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Azt kérem tőletek, hogy halálom esetén ne a temetőben földeljetek el! Tömegiszonyom van.


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Ha nem jöttél volna, még huzamosan ellennék egyedül, ám mert elém bukkantál, állatira fenem magam rád.


----------



## palecsani (2010 Július 3)

Csak önzök: szabaddá akarlak tenni ma éjszakára, magamnak.


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Boomer (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

7 :razz:


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

8

:!:


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

9

\\m/


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

13a


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

14b


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

15cecilia


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## PNEUM (2010 Július 3)

És 20. Köszönöm a Topic indítójának, hogy magasröptű hozzászólásaimmal (szigorúan építő jellegel) emelhettem a topic színvonalát )


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

köszi


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

és még egyszer


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

4 hát ezt nem gondoltam


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

5 kár, hogy csak nézek ki a fejemből és nem szólok hozzá, pedig lenne mit.


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

szia


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

8 8)


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

9, azaz 9


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

10 itt a fele!


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Alpha


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

11 az erő velem vam


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Beta


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

12 pénz hullik a zsebemből


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Gamma


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

13 halál és élet


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Delta


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

14 helyes


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

15 torony, ami összedőlt, és kimásztak belőle a szereplők


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Epsilon


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Zeta


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

16 hold és az ötödik betű?


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Eta


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

17 vágyaim csillaga


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Theta


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Iota


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

18 bocsi elvétettem, és most vagyok a holdnál


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Kappa


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

19 nap


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Lambda


----------



## bejabeja (2010 Július 3)

és a teljesen teljes, köszike


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Mu


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Nu


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Kszi


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Omicron


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Pi


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Rho


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Sigma


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Tau


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Upsilon


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Phi


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Khi


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Psi


----------



## Bilgekagan (2010 Július 3)

Omega


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Ez az idült mosolygás, ez megy az agyamra. Mosolyogni mintha elfelejtettünk volna, most már csak akkor vigyorgunk, ha ránk szakad egy lottónyeremény, egy előléptetés vagy hasonló. Van karriermosoly, van fel-akarlak-szedni mosoly meg az örülök-hogy-fel-akarsz-szedni s más hasonlók, de a szép-napunk-van mosoly eltűnt, mindörökre.


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

Valóban nem nehéz 20 értelmetlen bejegyzést küldeni, de inkább egykét hír vagy jókívánság is megteszi. Én ehhez fogok folyamodni, bár ezeknek se hiszem, hogy több értelme lenne, mint ha számolnék.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A hiba, az hiba! Ha egy újabb hibát követünk el, abban sincs semmi kivetnivaló, de ugyanazt a hibát kétszer elkövetni ostobaság.


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Egyedüli törvény: tedd, ami jól esik!


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek.


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

Szép napunk van!

"Óh, milyen csodás ez a nap..."


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Valahányszor le akarsz valamit kopogni, rájössz, hogy a világ alumíniumból és PVC-ből áll.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A friss ablaküvegek is
saját szobádat tükrözik:
befelé nyílnak, mint az álmok
- mutatva, mekkora a világod


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Ha valamiből sok van, azzal már nem is foglalkozunk, ahogy nem foglalkozunk a levegővel sem, amit belélegzünk


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

Mintha a 8-as kimaradt volna!

Hmm... mintha macskát láttam volna!


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz, 
ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot.


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

Nagyon aggódom, hogy mikor jön össze a 20. hozzászólás


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A világnak semmi másra nincs szüksége, mint példákra, olyan emberekre, akik az álmaik szerint tudnak élni, és képesek harcolni az elképzeléseikért.


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

azt akartam írni, hogy mikorra jön össze


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Jobb részegnek és vidámnak lenni, mint józannak és kedvtelennek


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Arra ébredtem, hogy a takarítónő az őrület határát súrolja.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Nincs szabály kivétel nélkül.


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Hol kell néznem a hozzászólásaim számát?


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A magam részéről minden tőlem telhetőt megtettem. Márpedig ki vágyhat ennél többre?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Már írtam hármat és még mindig 0


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

csehiviki írta:


> te is gyülytöd a 20 hozzászólást??


Nem.
Én gyűjtöm.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A bontás mindig könnyebb, mint az építés


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

hold - szenvtelen, néma tanúja a szerelem és bosszú édes pillanatainak


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Láb a lábé, kar a karé, láb a karé, karalábé!


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

Nekem még 14 kell


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

Daniella13 írta:


> Nincs szabály kivétel nélkül.


Nincs kivétel szabály nélkül.


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

köszi!


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 3)

Joboka írta:


> Nekem még 14 kell


Ezzel együtt?


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

*20 hozzászólás*

14 helyett már csak 13


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Mi csoda?


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Amíg keresed az igazit, jól érezheted magad az esélyesekkel is.


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

Nézz az égre, s meglátod a Balatont, nézz a Balatonra, s meglátod az eget.


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

már csak 17 kell


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Ha sírsz, nincs aki lássa könnyeid. Ha fáj a szíved, nincs ki észrevegye a fájdalmad. Ha boldog vagy, nincs ki lássa mosolyod. De próbálj meg csak egyszer fingani ...


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

milyen szabály!?


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 3)

üdv.


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Hogy jön ide a Balaton ? 14


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Nekem a ..


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

A fontos dolgokat nem lehet "kicsit" csinálni. Az ember nem lehet egy kicsit terhes, egy kicsit vérbajos, egy kicsit halott


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

motava !


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

abcedefg


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

Addig röhögtünk a fonök viccén, amíg megértettük, hogy az a mai feladat.


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

17 csak csak


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

bcedefghj


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Mivel?


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

malkekdlakakdke


----------



## sandorsabo (2010 Július 3)

Az átlagember alvásigénye: még öt perc.


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

ez mi a f...om?


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

tetteink azok, amik a dolgokat mozgásba hozzák. Ezekkel kell élnünk.


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

djfajfejprejfaúű


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

jfkfajfőáajeefájf


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

fjdfáafjeúaefJEMP


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

GŐFGAJÚFGJAg


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

már 4 nekem meg 8


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

gőgh laci


----------



## qwert2 (2010 Július 3)

21


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

ádadjgűergj


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

érdekes! nekem nem!


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

nem értem?


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

22 én nyertem


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Opggkaűúg


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

gh005t írta:


> Kimegyek oszt kiganézom a disznókat


megyek veled!


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Vivalavida írta:


> Vivalavida


jajaja!


----------



## Motava (2010 Július 3)

Motava írta:


> megyek veled!


Hun vannak?


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Hahrthasrh


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Fhazhrtjrtj


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Gfharha


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Jstzjstzjktz


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Hqahthrt


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Fhqazhqa


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Hnfghasjhas


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

Erhqahtthtqwh


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

GRŐAUERGŐAe


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

fgmysgjgjy


----------



## bulanyitamas (2010 Július 3)

fgjahthahthagja


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Elértem a 20 hozzászólást, letelt a 48 óra türelmi idő és még sem tudok letölteni bármit.


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

erfdfe


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

hjui


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

Nagyon megörültem ennek az oldalnak, főleg amikor megtaláltam a könyvek között a Csontfuvolát Vavyan Fable-től. )


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

ertzui


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

3456hju


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

Tegnap találtam rá, s a tegnapi nap fantasztikus volt, mert a vizsgaidőszaknak vége, s az utolsó vizsgám is 3as lett, miközben azt hittem, hogy megbukom...


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

asaerfv


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"_A görög bor olyan meghatottá tette_, hogy odaállt volna egy hatpettyes katica mellé, vele siratni a hiányzó hetediket."


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

áőpoiu


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

ghjkassa


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

ceretzu


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

Kár, hogy még kell várnom több, mint egy napot, hogy letöltsem a könyvet... végre van egy kis szabadidőm, s várni kell...


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

olvasol


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

sallalalala....


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

olvasok hát


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

de miez


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

semmi különös


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

csak egy vicc volt


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

nekem ne viccelődjééééé


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

hát te srem


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

nmkoiiuull


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

már m,egint kezded


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

csend legyen


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

még egy perc


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

remélem most már csend lesz


----------



## tibi78 (2010 Július 3)

tudod mikor


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

salalalalalalala


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

látom elvagy


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Olyféle emlékképek törnek rá és zúgatják meg vérét, amelyek valóságosan sosem estek meg vele, de megtörténtükre mindaddig vágyódott, míg hiányuktól ki nem égett."


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Az Álmok Tengere sem parttalan...
(igaz, hogy csupán álom-partja van);
az Álmok Tengere félelmesebb,
mint a szokott veszélyű tengerek;
siklik a roncs? süllyed a jó hajó?
- az Álom-Tenger épp erre való!
Mit tesz veled és mit kezdesz vele?
sorsod rád bízza Álmod Tengere.
Mikor épp nem mély: magas, mint az ég!
Csodáld - s úszd meg az Álmok Tengerét!"


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Az életről tudom, hogy véges, de akadnak pillanatai, melyek felérnek az örökkévalósággal."


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Szeretlek, mondom.
– Látod: már ez a nap sem
kelt s telt hiába."


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"ha mindenedet
odaadnád érte - mit
adhatnál neki?"


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Ne adj igazat.
Neked túlsokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van."


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Szabadság az, ha
megválaszthatom: kitől
és mitől függjek."


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

"Már első látásra tetszett
De másodszor sokkal szebb lett
A harmadikra nem tellett
De addigra szörnyen kellett"


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

salalalala


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

salalalalalaaaalalalaaaalalalala


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

salalalaa


----------



## Vilexica (2010 Július 3)

ez az utolsóóóóóóóóóóóó ójeeee köszöntem a lehetőséget...


----------



## Joboka (2010 Július 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



köszi Zsuzsanna03
Nekem már van több, mint 20 hozzászólásom, mégis van, amit nem tudok letölteni, mert azt írja, hogy 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap kell hozzá. 
Szóval mind a kettő meg van. Még sem megy.


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 1


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"A szobor mozdulni látszik, mégis mozdulatlan. A világ megváltozott, mégis ugyanaz maradt."


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Ami nehéz, ahhoz kell egy kis idő, a lehetetlenhez valamivel több."


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Ha szeretünk, az egész embert szeretjük - amilyen,
nem amilyennek akarom hogy legyen "


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Az összevisszaságban találd meg az egyszerűséget, a hangzavarban a harmóniát. A nehézségek közt mindig ott van a lehetőség."


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 2


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Az embert megszülni nehéz, de jóra nevelni még nehezebb."


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Ha nem muszáj, ne csinálj senkiből ellenséget!"


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Az idő az _óránál_ fogva vezeti az emberiséget!"


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Egy szentimentalista egér dala, avagy sajnos bajszom nem lesz sajtos

Végzetem reménytelenségbe hajszol,
Nincs kiút, mindenhol csak zsákutca vár,


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Az igaz ember járta ösvényt mindkét oldalról szegélyezi az önző emberek igazságtalansága és a gonoszok zsarnoksága."


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

S míg én szenvedek, te nyugodtan alszol:
Te nem látsz, nem is fogsz, hisz elzár a zár.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Vakhomályba vesző barlangod mélyén,
Ott, hova a holdsugár soha nem jár,


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel."


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 3


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Veled lennék - nem érdekel veszély - Én.
Ha ez nem jő el, hát jöjj értem, halál!


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Sújts le rám most, azt kérem, hogy elragadj!
Vár a túlvilág, ha nincsen már célom,


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

És sajt, életem értelme csak te vagy.
De jaj, halál! Itt hagysz? Üres marad sírom...


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

spotline írta:


> S míg én szenvedek, te nyugodtan alszol:
> Te nem látsz, nem is fogsz, hisz elzár a zár.


Ez miből van idézve?


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

(Üres a gyomrom is. Tudod mit, sajt?
Penészedj kamrádban! Eszek mást majd.)


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

night lord írta:


> Ez miből van idézve?



én versem


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 4


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

*spotline!
*Miből idézel?


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

A bús kereskedő szonettje

Bennem bizonytalanság bánata forr:
Romlik az árfolyam, minden hiába,


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Busás vagyonom bússá válik nyárra,
Megbetegít eme istentelen kor.


----------



## night lord (2010 Július 3)

ne viccelj! - nagyon jók!


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Üzletem küszöbét ellepte a por,
Elhagyott pénzem, szívem-agyam kába.


köszi


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Elhagyott Isten személye, sőt, lába,
Nincs többé öröm, nincs más, csak bor...


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Szerelmem talán most végleg tovaszáll,
Hűtlenül itt hagyott, más lesz a párja,
Drága pénzem, vajon hol lesz, hol megáll?


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Tavasz már nem jő, s a nyarat ki várja?
Hiába ősz, tél, vagy farsangi bál:
Szívemet át kétely és bánat járja.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Állampolgári ismeretek, avagy egy piros-fehér mese

Egyszer volt,
Hol nem volt,
Egy kerek erdő mellett
Történt, hogy Hófehérkének menekülnie kellett,
Mivel gonosz mostohája
Igényt tartott halálára.
Ezt a vadászra bízta rá,
Aki naná,
Hogy elárulta őt,
És elengedte a fekete hajú, sápadt arcú nőt.

Eközben már útra kelt Piroska,
(Ejj, gyerekmunka?)
Hogy kosárjával (futárként) ételszállítást végezzen,
E célból nagymamához érkezzen.
Ámde analfabéta létére
Eltévedt a minden sarkon kitett táblák ellenére,
És már egy éve, hogy bolyongott,
Egészen véletlenül Hófehérke erdejébe jutott.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Hófehérkének napok óta
Egyetlen étele a gomba
Volt (piros pettyekkel a tetején) -
Repkedett ott minden: zsiráf és tehén,
Szokatlan hangok, szokatlan színek,
Nem egészen erdei állatok, lények,
De egyiket sem tudta megenni,
És ennyi
Éhezés után rögtön megérezte Piroska bukés kosarát,
Azt az egyéves aromát.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

"Hová tartasz kislány?" - kérdezte,
És érezte,
Ahogy a nyál lecsöppen állán.
(Majd végigfolyt Piroska vállán.)
"A nagymamámat keresem már egy ideje,
Szóval ideje
Lenne, hogy odaérjek.
Már így is szürreális, hogy a szállításért pénzt kérjek."
Hófehérke ismerte a nagymamát,
De szerette volna megenni a kaját,
Úgyhogy Piroskát tévútra terelte,
Majd felkereste
A nagyit, és hamm! bekapta
Az ebadta!

Azonban nem számolt azzal,
Hogy a nagymama kerülete nagyobb pár arasszal,
Mint a torka, és félrenyelt -
Harcukban tehát a nagyi nyert,
Aki kikandikálva a torkából
Segítségért kiáltott.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Az első, aki befutott, a piros kabátos lány
(Hogy hogyan talált ide, számára is talány),
És Hófehérkéről hitte, hogy ő
Az idős ételrendelő.
De meglepte
Fehér arca, mozdulatlan teste,
És a szájmozgás nélküli, torkából kitörő hangfoszlány:
"Segítség, lenyelt egy fekete hajú, sápadt arcú lány!"


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Piroska, ahogy minden mesében szól,
Kérdéseit feltette, de nem válaszolt a holt:
"Nagymama, miért olyan nagy a hasad?
Nagymama, a torkod fel mitől dagadt?
Nagymama, miért ilyen kék a fejed?
És szavad hogy van, ha nincs lélegzeted?"
Ekkor futott be a hét törpe, akik között
Az egyik a vadász volt. (És csak a másik öt
Volt bányász. Még nem mondtam?
"Héttörpe" néven csak hat törpe van.)

A vadász alkalmazott egy fogást,
Amivel meggátolta a fulladást,
És Hófehérke
A nagymamát kiköhögte.
Volt nagy örvendezés, és Piroska
A szállítást elvégezve bérét megkapta,
Bár az egyéves romlott kaja
Hófehérke gyomrát.. khmm... megindította.
Piroska magával vitte Hófehérkét,
Ő is dolgozott eztán futárként.


----------



## spotline (2010 Július 3)

Bár se királyfi, se királyság,
Csak gazdasági válság
Várt rájuk, azért boldogan éltek,
Már ameddig be nem zárták a futárcéget,
Mivel csődbe ment, és ezután..
Ha összefutsz az utcán
Egy fekete hajú, sápadt arcú lánnyal,
Vagy egy rongyos, piros kapucnis kabáttal,
Akinek tulajdonosa
A szemetet túrja,
Tudd, hogy tevékenységének miértjére a válasz,
Hogy romlik a forint, és nőnek az árak.


(Na meg, ha Hófehérke nem oly éhes,
És nagymama helyett elmegy a törpékhez,
Az én mesém is máshogy végez.)


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 3)

*Szombat, julius 3*

Meg reggel 7 ora sincs (USA - keleti part) kivancsian varom, hogy mit hoz a mai nap.


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 5


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 3)

Kedvenc mondasomat kuldom: "Az elet az, ami akkor tortenik Veled, amikor eppen terveket szovogetsz".


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 3)

Es meg ezt is: "ugy meg nem volt, hogy ne lett volna valahogy".


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 6


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 7


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 8


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 9


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 10


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 11


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 12


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

fura ez a lehetőség, de élek vele. 13


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## deft (2010 Július 3)

Szeretek olvasni!!!!


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

32 fok van


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## grafx (2010 Július 3)

21


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

nagyon jó ez fórum 18


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

jó sok zene is van és az az egyik legjobb dolog 19


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

itt a 20.


----------



## 112cars (2010 Július 3)

jó ötlet volt létrehozni ezt a témát 21


----------



## diolacika (2010 Július 3)

Csak úgy benéztem


----------



## diolacika (2010 Július 3)

Még mindig


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

*üdvözlet*

Üdv mindenkinek !
Akkor most elkezdem gyűjtögetni a 20 hozzászólást, de, hogy valami értelme is legyen, gondoltam először kedvenc idézeteimet írom, hátha tetszik másnak is.


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

*3*

Az én szívem sokat csatangolt, 
de most már okul és tanul. 
Aki halandó, csak halandót
szerethet hallhatatlanul.

József A.


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Július 3)

A világvége is valami új dolog kezdete...


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## joogergo41 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

ez a 20 hozzászólás azért fura így


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)




----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

főleg azért, mert ez a honlap tényleg nagyon jó


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

és most éppen felesleges tartalommal terhelem


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

csak azért, hogy megnézhessem


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

azt a sok jót, amit a fejlesztős blogba feltöltöttetek


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

amúgy


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

K


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

figyelemmel kísértem a nyugati szórványban élő magyar nyelvet tanító pedagógusok honlapjának indítását


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

és az sokkal elméletibb, mint a tiétek


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

inkább cikkek és beszámolók vannak


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

ők a közös szellemi értékeket akarják őrizni


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

átnézem majd a teljes honlapot


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

ahogy áttekintettem igen széles kört fog át ez az oldal is


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Hát


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

köszönöm, hogy létrehoztátok


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)




----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Ha


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Így


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

bringi hol maradtál el? a K-nál?


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Is


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Lehet


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

ha most sikerül is a 20 hozzászólásig eljutnom


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Érvényesülni


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

akkor is 2őt kell aludjak, hogy megnézhessem a feltöltött tartalmakat


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)




----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Akkor


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

milyen lehet vajon Kanadában magyarként élni?


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Megragadom


----------



## youdidit (2010 Július 3)

juhé!!!! elértem a 20at!


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

A


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Lehetőséget


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Arra


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Hogy


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Ezúton


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Köszöntsek


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Minden


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Jelenlévőt


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Ezen


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Az


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Oldalon:


----------



## bringi (2010 Július 3)

Szervusztok!


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

*4*

Hisz itt a szenvedés belül, -
de ott kivül a magyarázat. 
S hogy' olvasod el emberül, 
hogyha tagjaid citeráznak?
Ez a fegyenc-kor leigázhat
de szabad leszel, ha belül
nem raksz magadnak olyan házat, 
melybe háziúr települ.

József A.


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

[FONT=&quot]A fogságtól félek.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hogy rács mögött rekedek,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]míg korom okán bele nem törődöm,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]és bátorságom vágyát és emlékét is elvesztem.[/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

*6*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Téged valami rág. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ó, Barátom, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ledarál a világ, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ha hagyod. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nyakadban a síp, s ha fújod, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]rohanok, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ledarálom a világot, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ami Téged bántott. ****[/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha megöregszem, erő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m elfogy[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fájdalom ébreszt álmomból,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tedd meg, amit meg kell tenni.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E csatában már nem győ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]zhetünk,[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Te bánkódni fogsz, én megértelek, de[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ne hagyd, hogy a fájdalom megtörjön,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mert ez a nap több mint a más napok.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Szereteted, barátságod kiállja a próbát -[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hisz oly sok boldog évünk volt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A jövő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ben félelemnek nincs helye, tudom,[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem akarod, hogy szenvedjek, hát[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha eljő[/FONT][FONT=&quot] az id[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ő[/FONT][FONT=&quot], engedj utamra.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Idő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]vel belátod: jót teszel velem.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bár többé nem ugrálhatlak körül,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fájdalomtól, szenvedéstő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l megkíméls[/FONT][FONT=&quot]z.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ne fájlald, hogy épp neked[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kellett errő[/FONT][FONT=&quot]l döntened.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Társad voltam s te társam voltál,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Töröld le hát a könnyeket.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

[FONT=&quot]Az idő sohasem vár, szigorúan halad tovább. De nemcsak az idő halad, vele együtt az életünk is telik, ugyanazon a pályán. Ha valamit elrontottunk, nem fordulhatunk vissza, hogy újra próbálkozzunk vele. Az idő nem ismeri a második esély fogalmát."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dalai Láma[/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

"Egy megállapodásra jutottam önmagammal már fiatal apa koromban. Azt mondtam: a gyerek mindennap kifizeti saját magát. A szülő egy főkönyvi lapot tart a gyermeke számára: egyik oldalon beírja amit ráköltött s amit rápazarolt, a másik oldalon felrója, amit várt ezért viszonzásul. Az én tanácsom az, és én, amennyire emberileg lehetséges, ezt végre is hajtottam: a szülő mindennap zárja le a számadást, írja be egyenlegül: VAN GYERMEKE. Ez mindent ki kell, hogy fizessen"

[FONT=&quot]/Móricz Zsigmond[/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

[FONT=&quot]"Hiszek egy személyes istenben, aki törődik velem és aggódik értem és mindent lát. Hiszek egy személytelen istenben, aki mozgásba lendítette a világot, aztán elment bulizni a barátnőivel és azt sem tudja, hogy a világon vagyok."[/FONT]


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

" [FONT=&quot]Hiszem, hogy egy nőnek joga van dönteni, egy babának joga van élni, és az emberi élet ugyan szent, még sincsen gondom a halálbüntetéssel, ha az igazságszolgáltatás teljesen megbízható és azt is hiszem, hogy csak egy idióta bízna meg az igazságszolgáltatásban."[/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

*"* *Hiszem, hogy az élet játék, az élet egy kegyetlen vicc és az élet az, ami akkor történik, amikor élsz, és ennyi erővel akár élvezni is lehet."*


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

"Azon a napon kezd véget érni az életünk, amikor csendben maradunk olyan dolgok láttán, amire fel kell figyelni."


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

"Nem kívánom senkitől, 
hogy csodás dolgot tegyen, 
de joggal elvárom mindenkitől, 
hogy mindig ember legyen. "
(Ady)


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

"A végtelenhez mérve szinte nem is létezünk A csillagévek óráin egy perc az életünk
Az ember önmagában semmit sem ér
Ha nincsen barátunk - elvisz a szél"


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

Most pedig egy kis humorzsák:


Két katica üzekedik a meggyfán, az ágon ül egy harmadik. 
Arra repül a cserebogár. Illedelmesen bemutatkozik. "
Szia katica, én vagyok a cserebogár. "
Mire a katica:"No-no, az én vagyok!"


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

Színházba indultunk a férjemmel, és taxit hívtam. Mielott a kocsi megjött, 
kiraktam a macskát a házból, de azonnal visszaszökött, és felrohant a
lépcson. A férjem a macskát kereste, amikor megjött a taxi. El akartam
titkolni a sofor elol, hogy a ház orizetlenül marad, ezért azt mondtam:
- A férjem rögtön jön, csak felment elköszönni az anyámtól. 
A férjem néhány perc múlva jött is, beült mellém a taxiba, és azt mondta:
- A vén dög az emeleti szobában az ágy alá bújt. Egy fogassal kellett
kikergetnem.


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

Két csecsemő beszélget az újszülött osztályon:
- Szia!Te fiú vagy, vagy lány?
- Fiú. 
- Honnan tudod?
- Majd ha kiment a nővér, megmutatom. - Kimegy a nővér. A csecsemő
hirtelen lerántja magáról a takarót, és így szól:
- Látod? Kék a zoknim!


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

[FONT=&quot]Két óvodás beszélget:
-Tavaty van!!
-Mi??
-Tavaty van!!
-Nem éjtem!!
-Batynak a matykák!!
-Ja!!!Tavaty van!!![/FONT]


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

Szőke lány áll a fürdőszobában tükör előtt és töri a fejét
- Hogy is van, hogy is van….
Bekopog az anyja 
- Hédikém! Gyere már ki !
Lány a fejéhez kap
. ez az! Hédi !!



Mielőtt megbántanék valakit elmondom, a hajam színe szőke, de csak a hajamé, !!


----------



## tika6427 (2010 Július 3)

Meg volt a 20!! akkor most letöltenék egy pár D.R. Koontz könyvet. Meg persze egy kicsit irigykedem rátok, akik Canadában élhettek,és nem "itthon" vegetáltok.


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

Tika6427 (#73291) hsz-ához csatlakozom!


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

abcd


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

thx


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

:d


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

1


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

3


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

4


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

5


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

6


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

7


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

8


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

9


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

1o


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

11


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

12


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

13


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

14


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

15


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

16


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

17


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

lálálálálá


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

18


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

subidubiduu


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

19


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

tráliváli


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxx13 (2010 Július 3)

*v*

2o


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

sziksztííín


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

szevöntííín


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

pápárápá


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

nájntín


----------



## hjulie (2010 Július 3)

20 and thx


----------



## Netti861010 (2010 Július 3)

kiscirmos írta:


> Egyébként az egyik kedvenc könyvem Az elfújta a szél



Nekem is!!


----------



## Netti861010 (2010 Július 3)

csatolt képeket miért nem tudok megnézni?


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

*a*

a


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

*1*

1


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

*2*

2


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

*3*

3


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

+1


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

k


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

r


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## domattila (2010 Július 3)

u


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## hegeniki (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

*aaaaadfgdgf*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


gdfgsd


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


köszönöm


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

szia


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

cyberjoe írta:


> 11


12


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

5. válaszom


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

6. válaszom


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

7. válaszom


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

8. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## cyberjoe (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

9. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

1o. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

11. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

12. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

13.válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

14. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

15. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

16. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

17. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

18. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

19. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom


----------



## ladislaus.gaal (2010 Július 3)

itt a 2o. válaszom illetve hozzászólásom, mostmár mehet


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*ehgwrht*

kgjuiwrh


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*trztr*

trztz


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*3.*

3.


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*4.*

4.


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*5*

5


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*6*

6


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*8*

8


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

Zsáváláááá


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*111*

11


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

*13*

133


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

ulul


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

hk


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

jiljkh


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

89


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

30


----------



## Lévadzsi (2010 Július 3)

ez a 22. üzenetem


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

cc


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

ááá 20 mp várakozás...


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

)


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

:-(


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

;-)


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

de jó


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

éljen


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

r


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

bb


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

még 10


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

quero sim


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

vezes


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 3)

*száhuj*

kítűnő lehetőség


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

100


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

A bögrék


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Elmosogattam tegnap este, nyolcra.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Rakosgattam a bögréket fel a polcra.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Köztük van kettő fületlen,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

de elölről szépek,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Elölről olyanok, mint a többi: épek.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Csak a hibás részt hátra kell tenni,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

NEM kell azt a hibát úgy szemügyre venni.


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Eszembe jutnak a felebarátok,


----------



## stormen (2010 Július 3)

:d


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Kiket képletesen fületlennek látok.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Úgy teszem fel őket életem polcára,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Hogy ne lássak mindig arra a hibára.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Hanem csak a szépre,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

hanem csak a jóra,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Mert ha egyszer én térek nyugovóra,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Úgy tesz el engem az igazságos Isten,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Ahogy a bögréket rakosgattam itt lenn.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

A mennyei polcra,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

nagykegyelmű szemmel,


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Hátrafelé az én letörött fülemmel.


----------



## arevto (2010 Július 3)

Ha összerakod a sorokat remélem tetszeni fog!


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

Aki kifelé tekint az álmodik, aki befelé az ébred


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

*vár a mosoly és a dal,

maradj mindig fiatal.

Soha bánat ne érjen
...
hozzád rossz szó ne férjen.

Kicsi madár válladra

vidáman repüljön.

Kacagó nótát

csak Neked fütyüljön.

Csillogó szemedből

könny sose guruljon.

Lágy tavaszi szellő

arcodhoz simuljon.

Az igaz boldogság

ne hagyjon el soha.

Kísérje utadat

ANGYALOK MOSOLYA! *


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Zadrienn (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

hejjhó


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

ide


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

is


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

írok


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

na


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

megvan


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## urobee (2010 Július 3)

yesss


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

21


----------



## Tulipan-29 (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Orsika20 (2010 Július 3)

Én is nagyon sok kedvencemet találtam + az oldalon.Köszönet érte!


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)




----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

....


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

"Mindenki hazudik, a változó csak az hogy miről"


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

8


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

9


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

10


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

5


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

6


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

12


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

7


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

13


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)

8e3e3e3e3e3e3e3e3e3e3


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

14


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

15


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

16


----------



## reketyo (2010 Július 3)




----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

17


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

jó


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

18


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

19


----------



## schwab (2010 Július 3)

20


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

heló


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

mémém


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

mire jó ez?


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

a


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

nem


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

1


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

20 mp


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

21 mp


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

fele


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

11 mémémémém


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

12 mémémémém


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

még 8 ((((((((((((((((


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

megy a meccs par - esp 0:1


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

még 6


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

már csak 5  - 20mp


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

4


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

3


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

2


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

az utolsó kényszerítő, 
köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manó36 (2010 Július 3)

és egy a ráadás


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Sziasztok!
Nem nagyon értem a sok hozzászólás szükségességét, de szeretnék belépni, olvasni stb. úgyhogy végig csinálom.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Létezik, hogy februárban volt az utolsó hozzászólás?


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

ÓH! Bocs, de lehet, hogy félreértettem vmit!


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Na ez a 4.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

5.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

6.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Na igen! Zsu! Köszi a tanácsot, remélem még mindíg bejön, mert szeretném megnézni a filmet!


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Ez már a 8.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

9.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

10. Már csak 10 kell?


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

11


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

12.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

13 Ezt a számot nem nagyon szeretem, de van és ez következett.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

'4 Na ezt szeretem mert ez 2x7.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Az előző 14 akart lenni...

Ez pedig már a15


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

16. Ezt is szeretem mert együtt 7.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

17.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

18.


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

19. Jó játék nem?


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Na és a 20? Nem elég.............


----------



## Anna57071 (2010 Július 3)

Kell a HUSZONEGYEDIK. 21. 21. 21. 

Ez a ráadás. Sziasztok... Azért még majd jövök...


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

sok lúd disznót győz


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

ki mint vet úgy arat


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

jobb egy lúdnyak tíz tyúknyaknál


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

manguszták kígyókat esznek


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

macska és egér


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

fa és fű


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

a lovak zabot is esznek


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

olyankor zabosak


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

kutya vs. macska


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

giraffa camelopardalis


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

meles meles vs castor fiber


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

1337-1453


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

ez a százéves háború időpontja


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

1618-1648 pedig a 30 éves háborúé


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

1756-1763 pedig a hétévesé


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

a gordiuszi csomót Nagy S. oldotta el


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

őt meg 323-ban (b.c.) a pia


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

megfejtették a Nagy Fermat sejtést


----------



## mutans (2010 Július 3)

ezt a topikot is megnéztem


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

fermat sejti


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

amit más nem


----------



## morholt (2010 Július 3)

almafa magaslik a domb alján


----------



## eff0831 (2010 Július 4)

megcsípte a fenekem egy szúnyog


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*a*

b


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*2*

2


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*3*

3


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*4*

4


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*5*

5


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*6*

6


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*7*

7


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*8*

8:6:


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*9*

9kiss


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*10*

10


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*11*

11:34:


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*12*

12


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*13*

13


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*14*

14


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*15*

15


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*16*

16


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*17*

17


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*18*

18


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*19*

19


----------



## gtoth72 (2010 Július 4)

*20*

csak azt tudnám hogy minek....


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Július 4)

ujra itt


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Július 4)

mar tenyleg nincs sok hatra


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Július 4)

nah....az utolso elotti


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Július 4)

here are


----------



## szurkecica (2010 Július 4)

a latoltes elegge docogosen megy


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

Hrabal idézetek amiktől visítok a héven...


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"éppen vásár volt, és a téren egy mámi májas hurkát eszegetett"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"a doktor kutyája meg kirontott"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"és a mámi ajkával együtt leharapta a májas hurkát"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"úgyhogy a doktornak meg kellett vennie a májas hurkát"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"és fel kellett varrnia a mámi ajkát"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"mert a mámi bőgve rohant be hozzá"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"Szent Vencel, aki annyira szeretett bort termelni"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

" és aki fehér lovon járt fehér ingben"


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"és pénzt osztogatott a szegényeknek, mint valami szociális intézmény"


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

2o


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

" a kínaiak viszont az erő és a szeretet istenében hisznek"


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

" ezért van az ő istenüknek az orrában aranyozott karika"


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

"és ezért van olyan szája, mint a cápának"


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

" a mi csapatunknál volt egy hentes"


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

sebes volt az ujja be volt fáslizva


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

no és ahogy tömte a tölteléket a hurkába


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

hát a fáslit beletömte valamelyikbe


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

de mert abban bízott, hogy aztt a fáslis hurkát valamelyik baka kapja


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

hát a nagy frászt törődött azzal a fáslival


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

és akkor jön a meglepetés,kiasasszonykám!


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

a hurkát a stábarztja kapta és amikor már a harmadikat eszi szétvágja, és ott van benne az a fásli!


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## cralusso (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## maycily (2010 Július 4)

kipötyögtem a sok hrabalt és mégsemmm


----------



## Daniella13 (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## rerata (2010 Július 4)

*1*

1


----------



## black mamba (2010 Július 4)

az a durva, hogy már kreatív hozzászólásokkal, már túlléptem a 20-at, mégsem enged letölteni............................PAFF


----------



## black mamba (2010 Július 4)

de akkor lássunk hozzá:


----------



## black mamba (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

*helló*

Szép jó napot!
Laci


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

*...*

ma kifejezetten kánikula van


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőget.


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Már nagyon régen regisztráltam ide


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Azt gondoltam, hogy ennyi hozzászólást megírni hoszú és fárasztó.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

12412


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

3234


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Egyébként is kinek írjak ismeretlenül.....?


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

fsg


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Jó, hogy Rád találtam.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

na még néhány....


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

jó az oldal!


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Köszi megint.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Figyelem a számlálót


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

469


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Szia. Szilvi vagyok


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

Szia Szilvi! Dani vagyok.


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Hú, a fele kész van.


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Helló Dani, örülök Neked.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)




----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Holnap már dolgozok.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

Lassan 20


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Egyre lassabb vagyok.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

mit dolgozol ha nem indiszkrét?


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Szép napom van.


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Óvónéni vagyok.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

11111


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

Az jó


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Az a izgi benne, hogy másik óvodában fogok dolgozni.


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

Én óvodás...


----------



## Tlee3 (2010 Július 4)

Akkor sok sikert! Nekem elvileg ez a 20.
Szia!


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

27 éve most először lesz környezetváltozás számomra


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Oké!


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Jó, hogy beszélgettünk!


----------



## anszilvia (2010 Július 4)

Hurrá, meg van a 20!!!!! Szép napot Dani!!!!!!


----------



## pepike1 (2010 Július 4)

Kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek


----------



## pepike1 (2010 Július 4)

heló


----------



## pepike1 (2010 Július 4)

:..:


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

szép napot!


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)




----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

legyen már meg a 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

kell egy játék a kisfiamnak!


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

már tűkön ül......


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

én is....


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:0:


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

még 14!!


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

helló mi lesz már......?????


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

nananansalalalalala


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)




----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)




----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:..:


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

jó lenne ha már meglenneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:ugras:


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

sziókaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

20 20 20 20


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:55:


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

még egy kicsi még egy kicsi


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)




----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)




----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

):):


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

köszi 1


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

Szia Budincu!
Te is dolgozol?....
Te előbbre tartasz
Laci


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

köszi2


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

20 na csóka csőke


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:roll:


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

6 (azé' alakul... )


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

:444:


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

7 (már majdnem 10 ... )


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

9 (minnyá 10)


----------



## 1026 (2010 Július 4)

keszi1981 írta:


> 7 (már majdnem 10 ... )


hajrá keszi1981!


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

igyexem ... 10 !!! ollé


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

én is igy csináltam haver én 00000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

11 (túl a felén)


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

nekem miért nem maradt meg a húsz??????


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## budincu (2010 Július 4)

valaki????????????????????


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

tizennégy


----------



## keszi1981 (2010 Július 4)

t i z e n ö t


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

de király ez a téma


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

gondolkodom tehát vagyok


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

ja szuper


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

abcd


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Élj a mának!


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Ki mint veti ágyát ugy alussza álmát


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Aki másnak vermet ás maga esik bele


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

efgh


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Mint fent ugy lent


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Ma van a holnap tegnapja


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

ijkl


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

A kocka el van vetve


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

A csillagok nem predesztinálnak csak hajlamossá tesznek


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

h


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

A bölcs uralkodik a csillagain!


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

q


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

567


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

w


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

A cél maga az út


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

e


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

r


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

The best way to make your dreams come true is to wake up.


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

MZ/x JELENTKEZZ, JELENTKEZZ!


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

t


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

z


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

rtw


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Kell ott fenn egy ország...


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

u


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

tlf


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

xxx


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

aaa


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

nef


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

i


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

ccc


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

Dlk


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

o


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

p


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

fdfh


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

b


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

s


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

g


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

d


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

bbb


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

igen


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

f


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

ccccdfgf


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

Aki gazdag akar lenni Amerikába kell annak menni...


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

g


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

haaaa


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

h


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

rrr


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

k


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

vegre


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

Ffw


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

é


----------



## dlajos (2010 Július 4)

Utolsó üzenet :d


----------



## sludgeboy (2010 Július 4)

c


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

ha ha


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

végre


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

aa


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

te


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

tt


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kissanya76 (2010 Július 4)

na


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

c


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

mi?


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

mi


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

aaa


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 4)

Udvozlet a Fuggetlenseg Napjan (USA).


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 4)

Veres hurka, majas hurka, sult kolbasz - nem is lenne rossz. Mondjuk nem reggelire, de ebedre mar johet.


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 4)

Ja, es persze fott krumplival vagy finom, friss kenyerrel es kovi ubival. nyammmm.


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 4)

Es utana meg egy-ket turos, meggyes, makos retes is lecsuszna.


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

mmmmm


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 4)

Latszik, hogy meg nem reggeliztem, ehes vagyok (es makk hijjan hurkaval almodom.)


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)




----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

ez de jó játék
3


----------



## gezab (2010 Július 4)

:d


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

*a*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




Köszi!


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## Claire21 (2010 Július 4)

20 na ez is megvan, már csak a két napot kell kivárni


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

jó neked


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

21


----------



## ovimami (2010 Július 4)

22


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)




----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

1. Gondolkodom - tehát szingli vagyok.


----------



## Hrossvalr (2010 Július 4)




----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

2. Egy asszony elégedetten nézegeti magát a tükörben, és odaszól a férjének:
- Mit szólsz, drágám? Az utóbbi két hétben 5 kilót veszítettem a súlyomból!
Mire a férj:
- Fordulj csak meg! Azt hiszem, megtaláltam!


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

3. "A válása után Kovács ráeszmélt, hogy nem a Póker az egyetlen játék az életben, ami egy kézfogással kezdődik, és teljes anyagi csőddel végződik."


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

4. Egy asszony elkeseredve forgolódik a tükör előtt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Olyan csúnya, öreg és kövér vagyok. Igazán rám férne, hogy mondj nekem valami dicséretet!
- Nos, drágám, a látásod még mindig nagyon jó.


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Örökké akarok élni! Eddig sikerült...


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

5. Az öreg székely elkezd fohászkodni a Jóistenhez:
- Édes, drága Jóistenem, én olyan nagyon szeretem a feleségemet, hogy mindenemet odaadnám érte!
- Ne engedd, hogy beteg legyen, legyek inkább én!
- Ne engedd, hogy szenvedjen az életben, szenvedjek inkább én!
- Ne engedd, hogy özvegy legyen, legyek inkább én!


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

6. "A gazdaság a szakadék szélén áll, de jövőre egy nagy lépést teszünk előre."


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az idő minden sebet begyógyít, de nem végez plasztikai műtétet.


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

7. "Magyarországon 3 zseni él. Azon gondolkoztam, ki lehet a másik kettő."


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

8. "Miért kell a koporsó fedelét odaszegezni?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az élet tökéletesen rendez minden helyzetet, ha alkotni akar. Márai Sándor


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

9. "Miért kell a jósnőhöz bejelentkezni? Nem tudja előre, hogy jövök?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Aki nem támad, aki csak védekezik, az már nem él, csak létezik. Márai Sándor


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

10. "Miért nincs egér ízesítésű macska-eledel?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az ész áldás, de átok is egyben. Az ember az egyetlen élőlény, amelynek saját létezése megoldandó és egyben kikerülhetetlen probléma. Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Ez itt a valós élet, melyben nincsenek valódi válaszok. Stephen King


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

11. "Miért nem ütötte agyon Noé a két szúnyogot?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az élet homályban telik el, kimondatlan szavak, mozdulatok, melyeket idejében elvetélünk, hallgatás és félelem, ennyi az élet, az igazi. Márai Sándor


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

12. "A Coca-Colás Napocskán miért van napszemüveg? Mi süt a szemébe?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Kaland az élet. Vagy talán hosszabb-rövidebb túlélőtúra eleve vesztes figurákkal. Vavyan Fable


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

A szó csak szó; és hogy gyógyítanád az összetört szívet a fülön át? William Shakespeare


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

13. "Olyan nincs, hogy verekedés közben futballmeccs tör ki?"


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

14. "Ha az összes férfi ugyanolyan, akkor a nők miért válogatnak annyit?"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Minden bölcs, kinek gondolatait megismernem sikerült, arra tanított, hogy élni és írni úgy kell, mintha minden cselekedetünk utolsó lenne az életben, mintha minden leírott mondatunk után a halál tenne pontot. Márai Sándor


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle. Márai Sándor


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az élet túlságosan rövid ahhoz, hogy huzamosabb időn át haragudjunk az emberekre, és mindent elraktározzunk, ami fáj. Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

14. "A legnehezebb dolog a világon: vérző szívvel belemosolyogni a feléd rohanó élet nevű vonat képébe!"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Kitört a boldogság. Látom, nem tetszik. Mai napság ez rém ciki. Nem is entellektüel, aki nem fetreng depresszióban. Vavyan Fable


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

15. Légy önmagad! Mindenki más már foglalt. (Gilbert Perreira)


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Amíg van élet, addig van boldogság is. Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

16. "Tévedtem: nem minden férfi egyforma. Egyik rosszabb, mint a másik."


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Vesztegesd meg magad: légy boldog! Vavyan Fable


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Mi sem könnyebb, mint egy jókora hazugsággal azonosulni.Vavyan Fable


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Ahogy telik az élet, mind több dolgon kéne nevetnünk - és egyre kevesebben tudunk.Vavyan Fable


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

A kurta mondatok akkor is felzaklató erejűek, ha nem tartalmaznak bosszantó információkat.Vavyan Fable


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

Az agresszív kismalac utazik télen a vilamoson a kisverébbel. A kisveréb megszólítja:
- Kismalac, zárd be kérlek az ablakot, hideg van kint.
A kismalac morcosan feláll és becsukja.
Pár perc múlva ráförmed a kisverébre:
- Na, most melegebb van kint???


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

17. " Szeretem a magányt, akkor is ha egyedül vagyok. (Renard)"


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

"Ha egy tányérból levest ettél,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

az üresen maradó tányérra azt mondod:


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

piszkos;


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

18. "Minden sikeres nő mögött ott áll...egy nagy rakás mosatlan ruha.(Sally Poe)"


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

- Nem azt mondtam, hogy a te hibád. Csak azt mondtam, hogy én téged okollak.


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

pedig nem tapad rá más,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

mint annak a levesnek a maradéka,


----------



## rubin7 (2010 Július 4)

- Fogalmam sincs, hogy magyarázom meg a feleségemnek, hol voltam egész éjszaka. 
- Nem baj, komám, hadd törje csak rajta a fejét!


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

melyet előbb,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

mint tisztát ettél.


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

A trágya


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

a szoba közepén mocsok,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

a gabonaföldön


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

19. Ha ilyen igazságtalan a földi berendezkedés, miért ne lenne hasonló a mennyei is? Vavyan Fable


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

éltető erő.


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

Így van mindennel,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

ami tisztának


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

vagy mocskosnak tűnik;


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

semmi sem


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

önmagában jó,


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

vagy rossz,


----------



## Riticat (2010 Július 4)

20.
Mért tolakodtam
oda tekintetem és
a tükör közé?!

Fodor Ákos


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

csak a helyzete szerint.


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

Lao-Ce


----------



## adag (2010 Július 4)

A teljesség felé


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Nemrég kezdtem a villámolvasást. Nekem a hanganyag és a könyv segített.

Üdv. Regina


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Tudja valaki, hogy mi a különbség az NLP és az agykontroll között?

Köszönöm
Regina


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

A vonzás hatalma szenzációs könyv

Szép napot


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Milyen programozást használtok? Nekem a pohárvíz technika sikeres volt. Üdv. Regina


----------



## necrofanxd (2010 Július 4)

yeaaahhh


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!

Miért van az, hogy a reiki tanfolyam után néhány óráig nem lehet kezet mosni, fürödni, mosogatni? Köszönöm. R


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Ebben a témában melyik a hatásos módszer? Köszönöm


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Szia! Sikerült már megoldást találni a lakáskérdésre? Üdv. Regina


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Valóban egy jól működő cég rugalmasan tud reagálni a megváltozott piaci helyzetre. Több cég esetében láttam, hogy váltság idején jelentősen nőtt a profitja.


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sőt mitöbb... nemrégiben egy előadáson hallottam a gazdasági válság egy érdekes definícióját: " A gazdasági válság nem más, mint megváltozott piaci körülmények."


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Érdemes megnézni a piaci lehetőségeket, sok pénzt lehet megtakarítani. www.biztositas.hu


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Kovácsevics Róbert (Sellye, 1979. március 19. – ) magyar labdarúgó, jelenleg a Kaposvári Rákóczi FC játékosa, hátvéd poszton játszik.


----------



## b_sz.ildiko (2010 Július 4)

szeretném letölteni a férficsábítás című könyvet, segítene valaki?


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A 2008-es Fonogram-díjkiosztó ünnepségre, a Fonogram-díj átadására, 2008. január 28.-án került sor, amelyet a Magyar Televízió élőben közvetített.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A Mavone egy olaszországi folyó, a Grand Sasso d’Italia egyik csúcsának, a Monte Corno Grandénak (2912 m) a lejtőin ered. Átszeli Teramo megyét majd Sant’Agostino mellett a Vomanóba torkollik. Mellékfolyói a Vittore, Leomogna és a Ruzzo.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Bármilyen távolinak látszik is a cél, mindig van rá mód, hogy legyőzze az akadályokat. Fontolóra veszi a lehetőségeket, megélezi a kardját, megtölti szívét szükséges állhatatossággal, hogy szembe tudjon nézni a kihívásokkal. Coelho


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A musculus interspinales thoracis egy apró izom az ember gerincénél.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Kartolc, (1899-ig Krtócz, szlovákul Krtovce) község Szlovákiában, a Nyitrai kerület Nagytapolcsányi járásában. 2001-ben 313 lakosából 306 szlovák volt.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A Sikorsky UH–60 Black Hawk egy amerikai gyártmányú, egyrotoros, kéthajtóműves, közepes teherbírású, többcélú szállítóhelikopter.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A tarka nádtippan (Calamagrostis varia) a pázsitfüvek (Poaceae) családjába tartozó védett növény, reliktum faj.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A vörösnyakú arasszári (Pteroglossus bitorquatus) a harkályalakúak (Piciformes) rendjébe és a tukánfélék (Ramphastidae) családjába tartozó faj.
A magyar név forrással nincs megerősítve, lehet, hogy az angol név tükörfordítása (Red-necked Aracari).


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A Délibábok (Fata Morgana) a Sanctuary – Génrejtek című kanadai sci-fi-fantasy televíziós sorozat első évadjának harmadik epizódja.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A varjúköröm avagy raponca (régiesen: raponcza; Phyteuma) a fészekvirágzatúak (Asterales) rendjébe tartozó harangvirágfélék (Campanulaceae) családjának egyik nemzetsége mintegy negyven fajjal, amelyek közül több a Kárpát-medencében is honos. Nem tévesztendő össze se az afrikai varjúkörömmel (Harpagophytum procumbers), se a varjúkörömnek ugyancsak nevezett anyarozzsal (Claviceps purpurea) — előbbi az anyarozsfélék (Clavicipitaceae) családjának névadó faja, utóbbi a szezámfélék (Pedaliaceae) családjába tartozik.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Matthias Eklund (Lönsboda, 1976. július 23. – ) svéd labdarúgó, jelenleg[mikor?] a svéd Lönsboda GoIF játékosa.
Hivatásos pályafutását a Lönsboda GoIF-ban kezdte 1990-ben, majd 1994 és 1997 között a svéd első osztályú Helsingborgs IF labdarúgója volt. Innen a Landskrona BoIS-ba került 1997. júliusában. 2009 őszén visszaigazolt a Lönsboda GoIF-ba.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A profi (Le Professionnel) egy 1981-ben forgatott francia krimi, Jean-Paul Belmondo főszereplésével, melynek rendezője George Lautner. A film zenéjét Ennio Morricone szerezte. A profi Belmondo talán legismertebb filmje, melyet csak Franciaországban több mint ötmillióan láttak.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Jean-Paul Belmondo (Neuilly-sur-Seine, 1933. április 9. – ) francia filmszínész. Közismert beceneve: Bébel. Az 1950-es évek óta filmez. Jean-Luc Godard Kifulladásig (1960) című filmjével egy csapásra ismert színész lett. Az 1960-as évektől kezdve egyre több szórakoztató produkcióban vállalt főszerepet, s ragaszkodott ahhoz, hogy kaszkadőr nélkül, személyesen hajtsa végre a legveszélyesebb akciókat is. Az 1980-as években jelentős sikereket aratott színpadi színészként is.


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Az előző életek megismeréséhez alkalmas lehet az önhipnózis? Egyáltalán az önhipnózis mekkora hatékonysággal végezhető? Van-e értelme?


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Az 1274 Delportia (ideiglenes jelöléssel 1932 WC) a Naprendszer kisbolygóövében található aszteroida. Eugène Joseph Delporte fedezte fel 1932. november 28-án, Uccleban.


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Szia!
Tudsz ajánlani erről a témáról egy jó könyvet? Köszönöm. R.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Ennio Morricone (1928. november 10., Róma, Olaszország) olasz zeneszerző, akit a nagyközönség elsősorban filmzenéiről ismer. John Williams mellett alighanem ő századaink egyik legbefolyásosabb és legismertebb filmzeneszerzője. Több mint 550 filmhez írt kísérőzenét, ezek közül legismertebbek a különféle westernfilmekhez írt zenéi. A római Santa Cecilia konzervatóriumban végezte zenei tanulmányait és egyebek mellett trombitán tanult játszani. Először 1964-ben Sergio Leone kérte fel Egy maréknyi dollárért című alkotásához, hogy néhány betétdalnak készítse el a hangszerelését. Tehetségére hamar felfigyeltek, mert olyan hagyományostól eltérő hangszereket alkalmazott, mint amilyen a harmonika, a harang vagy az elektromos gitár. Sorra kapta a megbízásokat, bár pályája kezdetén elsősorban westernfilm-zeneszerzőként jegyezték meg nevét (egyik leghíresebb filmzenéjét az 1968-as Leone-rendezéshez, a Volt egyszer egy Vadnyugat című filmklasszikushoz készítette), számos más műfajban is maradandót alkotott a vígjátéktól a romantikus filmeken át a horrorokig.
Ismertebb filmzenéi: Egy maréknyi dollárért, Pár dollárral többért, A Jó, a Rossz és a Csúf, Volt egyszer egy Vadnyugat, A profi, Volt egyszer egy Amerika, Polip, A misszió, Aki legyőzte Al Caponét, Az óceánjáró zongorista legendája, Becstelen brigantyk


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Ismertek jó asztrológiával foglalkozó weboldalt vagy könyvet. Sokféle van, de nem tudom eldönteni, hogy melyiket érdemes elolvasni. Köszönöm- R.


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

2


lidii írta:


> 1


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

lidii írta:


> 2


 

3


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

4



lidii írta:


> 3


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

5



lidii írta:


> 4


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

6



lidii írta:


> 5


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Az Egy maréknyi dollárért című filmet a spagettiwesternek atyja, Sergio Leone rendezte és az akkor még majdhogynem ismeretlen Clint Eastwood játszotta a főszerepet. Ez a film egy új műfajt hozott létre, ami azóta is spagettiwesternnek hívnak. A filmnek két folytatása készült, a Pár dollárral többért és A Jó, a Rossz és a Csúf, így ezt a trilógiát Dollár-trilógiának nevezik. Ez a film Akira Kurosawa kult-filmjének, a Yojimbo-nak a remake-je. A United Artists stúdió reklámkampányában úgy nevezte az Eastwood alakította szereplőt, hogy a Névtelen férfi.
Ez volt az első, külföldön készített westernfilm, amit Amerikában is bemutattak. A stáb éppen ezért tartott attól, hogy a filmnek nem lesz nagy sikere, ezért megváltoztatták a nevüket a filmben látható stáblistán.
Az Egy maréknyi dollárért és két folytatását egy Almería nevű kisvárosban forgatták, Spanyolországban.


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A spagettiwestern vagy makaróniwestern (olaszul, angolul és spanyolul Spaghetti western, idegen nyelvekben olykor Italo-Westernnek is nevezik az ország miatt, német nyelvterületen általában inkább az Italowestern kifejezés az elterjedtebb, maguk az olaszok „western all’italiana” (western olasz módra) néven emlegetik) a westernfilm műfajának európai ágához tartozik (melyet eurowesternnek neveznek), s elsősorban az olasz westernfilmek hagyományos elnevezése. Tekintve, hogy Olaszország nemzeti eledele a spagetti, erről ismerik legjobban az országot a tengerentúlon, így innen származik a filmműfaj neve is. A spagetti jelölés eleinte mintegy gúnynév volt, amit az amerikaiak ragasztottak az olasz vadnyugati filmekre a kezdetekben, kifejezve ezzel nem tetszésüket. Többek közt azért is, mert a olasz filmművészetben igen gyakori az utánzás, s a spagettiwestern rendezők egymás munkáit is utánzatokkal akarták túlszárnyalni, ennek a ragyogó példája a Django volt, aminek 1966-os sikertörténete után félszáznál is több hivatalos, vagy nem hivatalos folytatást csináltak.
Spagettiwesterneket olasz rendezők forgattak általában olaszországi stúdiókban, de gyakran Spanyolországban is.


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

6




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

7




lidii írta:


> 6


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

8




lidii írta:


> 7


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

9



lidii írta:


> 8


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

20




lidii írta:


> 9


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

Sergio Leone (Róma, 1929. január 3. – Róma, 1989. április 30.) az egyik legismertebb olasz filmrendező a világon. A spagettiwestern nagy úttörője, olyan vadnyugati filmek kapcsolódnak életművéhez, melyek mára fogalommá váltak. Ilyenek az Egy maréknyi dollárért, Pár dollárral többért, A Jó, a Rossz és a Csúf és a Volt egyszer egy Vadnyugat, mely a leghíresebb western is egyben. Ezekben a filmekben Leone neve szinte elválaszthatatlanul összeforrt Ennio Morricone nevével.


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

10



lidii írta:


> 20


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

11:11:




lidii írta:


> 10


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

12



lidii írta:


> 11:11:


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

13





lidii írta:


> 12


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Mit és hová?


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A kisbolygóöv a Naprendszerben a Mars és a Jupiter pályája közötti, nagy mennyiségű kisbolygót tartalmazó területe. A Naprendszer bolygói egy síkban keringenek a Nap körül. Ugyanebben a síkban található a kisbolygóöv is.


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

14



lidii írta:


> 13


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

15




lidii írta:


> 14


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

lidii írta:


> 15


 

16


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

17


:9:


lidii írta:


> 16


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

18




lidii írta:


> 17
> 
> 
> :9:


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

19




lidii írta:


> 18


----------



## lidii (2010 Július 4)

lidii írta:


> 19


 

végree. 20 köszi a lehetösgéte. : D


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

köszi az ötletet


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

ma Zürichfest van


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

minden 3 évben egyszer rendezik meg


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

több mint 3 millio embert vàrnak idén


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

péntektöl vasàrnap estig tart


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

nagyon meleg van


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

rengeteg ember van még éjjel is mindenhol az utcàkon


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A Mazda Motor Corporation (マツダ株式会社 Macuda Kabusiki-gaisa) japán autógyár, amelynek székhelye Hirosimában, Japánban van.
2006-ra a vállalat termelése elérte az évi 1,25 millió járműt, amit elsősorban Japánban, Európában, Ausztráliában és Észak-Amerikában, kisebb mértékben Latin-Amerikában értékesítettek.


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

egy oriàsi bucsu


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

6-7 frankért lehet venni az oriàsi spiesseket


----------



## mery0301 (2010 Július 4)

A Ford Motor Company egy amerikai multinacionális vállalat amit Henry Ford 1903. június 16-án Lansingben alapított 11 társával együtt, mindössze 28 000 dollár készpénzből. Akkor még Ő sem gondolta, hogy a világ egyik legnagyobb ipari vállalatát, a második legnagyobb autógyárát hozzák létre, melynek fejlődése szorosan összekapcsolódik Amerika XX. századi ipari fejlődésével.


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

tegnap éjjel 24 fok volt


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

de komoly. nem is tudtam! ügyesen csinàlta!


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

A Ford Mustang egy Ford Motor Company által készített személyautó, eredetileg a Ford Falcon compact alapjaira építve, de egy sokkal erősebb izomautó, eredeti nevén pony car. Az első példány Dearborn, Michiganban 1964 március 9.-én gurult le a futószalagról, nem sokkal később 1964. április 17.-én, a New York World's Fair-en csodálhatták meg az érdeklődők. Az Amerikai televíziós hálózatban április 19.-én mutatták be. James Bond főszereplésével a Goldfinger című filmben 1964 szeptemberében láthattuk. Az egész típussorozat meghatározó az autóvilág történelmében. A Mustang csak az első 18 hónapban több mint egymillió gazdára talált az autószalonokban.


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

Microsoft bemutatta ma a 3D-s tévét szemüveg nélkül


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

nemsokàra vége a focinak


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

tegnap a spanyolok nyertek


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

sajnos magyarorszàg 1986 ota nem jutott be a selejtezökbe


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

az iphone 4G telefonja sajnos nem sikerült a legjobban


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

szoftverfrissitéssel szeretnék a hibàt korrigàlni


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Ez most komoly?


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

németek bekerültek a halbfinàléba


----------



## macikaCH (2010 Július 4)

itt a 20 üzenet. Huuuu.....


----------



## janiki (2010 Július 4)

Regina79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Miért van az, hogy a reiki tanfolyam után néhány óráig nem lehet kezet mosni, fürödni, mosogatni? Köszönöm. R



Szervusz Regina!
Azért mert a finomenergetikai informácik nagy része elveszne. Mert pár óráig az információ( energiainformáció) még nem íródik be a fizikai testbe. Később mikor már gyógyítani fogsz, akkor meg balesetelhárításként kell minden kezelés után kezet mosnod. De biztos fogja mondani a tanító.


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

Én a brazilokra fogadtam, másnap már ki is estek...


----------



## Regina79 (2010 Július 4)

janiki írta:


> Szervusz Regina!
> Azért mert a finomenergetikai informácik nagy része elveszne. Mert pár óráig az információ( energiainformáció) még nem íródik be a fizikai testbe. Később mikor már gyógyítani fogsz, akkor meg balesetelhárításként kell minden kezelés után kezet mosnod. De biztos fogja mondani a tanító.


 
Köszönöm!


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Mond ki: Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patikaköveken.


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Mire való az iskola???
Az iskola arra való, hogy az ember megtanuljon tanulni, felébredjen tudásvágya, megismerje a jól végzett munka örömét, megízlelje az alkotás izgalmát, megtanulja szeretni, amit csinál, és megtalálja azt a munkát, amit szeretni fog.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

b


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

dg


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

dgf


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Az ibafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ibafai papi pipa papi fapipa.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

asdff


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

asdasdasdasd


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

asdasdasae3rer3r3


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

234245154


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Egy picike pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik picike pocakos pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt picike pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő picike pocakos pockot.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

r


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

sthjzi


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

b vbjzrt


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

errretzt


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Csepel a Duna legnagyobb magyarországi szigete.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

45zzz


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Hossza 48 kilóméter.


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Átlagos szélessége pedig 5-6 km.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

eze5uiztup


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

A főváros kerületén kívül még 9 másik település található rajta.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

vr


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Már csak 10 üzenet.


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

hjzz


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

swddsgr


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Hjajj de meleg ez a nap...


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

asdasd


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Éljen


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

sdrgz


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

a tanulásmódszertan! (szarkasztikus)


----------



## koszti.zoli (2010 Július 4)

köszi jó topic


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Miért kell?


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

20 sec-t várni?


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

kezdek


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

kifogyni


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

a


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

türelmemből


----------



## humorpalanta (2010 Július 4)

Az utolsó üzim.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

Ez


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

egy


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

tuti


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

*csikcsikcsák*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, acscsocscsocs


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

dzssss


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

trittititititttiiii


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

kurtafarkú disznyó segge


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

basz!+


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

Mindig öröm egy ilyen megoldással találkozni. Köszönöm mégegyszer.


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## AtomapocalypsE (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

18kiss


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

Pedig illene irni is valamit


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

uhkfgkgzktktg


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

és


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

ááááááá


----------



## dia1121 (2010 Július 4)

ez télleg tökjó


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

10 talán


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

most 10


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

egy kis malac röfröfröf ........


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

trombitája töftöftöf ........


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

trombitája víg ormánya ............


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

földet túrja döfdöfdöf ............


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

jön az öreg meglátja, örvendezve kiáltja ..........


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Köszi a tanácsot! azért én megpróbálok értelmes dolgot hozzászólni Vagyis küldeni egy-két dalt.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwaHVXPMFYw&feature=related


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

nahát fiam, röfröfröfröf apád is így csinálta........


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

most már együtt zenélnek kukoricán megélnek


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

ÉS még egyet............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1DpjXQUDsI


----------



## folytanl (2010 Július 4)

nemtom tovább ...))


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

No, ha mindenki zenél itt.............akkor


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiXcUTTLud4&feature=related


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

röf,röf,röf,röf......................töf,töf,töf,töf...........ezek ám a legények


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

és vége is van


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

egy kis tenger nyugtatónak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhnOHrVyhqU&feature=related


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

és egy kis eső

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-af-k2P0g4&feature=related


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

Hello!


----------



## sumegitamas (2010 Július 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXUYfz7Ho5U


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

aztán Beethoven Holdfény szonátája

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw&feature=related

ezt 22 éve játszotta egy belga fiú, akibe szerelmes voltam nagyon.............ez az információ nem személyes itt kissé?


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Vajon hanyadik hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

*1*

1


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Érvényes ez így egyáltalán?
DDDDDDDDD........nem biztos...............azt írták két hozzászólás között 20 mp.-nek kell eltelnie


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

*2*

2


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

123456789


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

szia felkelőhold!


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRTvQWuzKWo&NR=1
gyönyörű...szerelmes


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

szia zsofee7!


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

sziasztok!kiss


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

szép idő van


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXQkplGz05c&feature=related

és még egy francia dal


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

a shrekben is volt ez a szám
én onnan ismerem


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

fitttyfiritty


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Bizonybizony......sztem isteni szép....napok óta ezt hallgatom


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

szia asa.................szóval te így egyszerűen csak: 1,2,3.....


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

nagyon meleg van. tengerparton jobb lenne de sajnos itthon vagyok..


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

az embereket 2 csoportba lehet osztani. az egyikbe tartoznak azok, akik az embereket 2 csoportba osztják, a másikba pedig azok, akik nem.


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

ezt nekem mutattad zsofee?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

bizony
és most jön a :
4


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

felkelőhold írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXQkplGz05c&feature=related
> 
> és még egy francia dal



Széééééép ez is.....


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

igazából az embereket 10 csoportra lehet osztani


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Hát úgy akárkinek, akinek tetszik.....


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

vannak, akik ismerik a kettes számrendszert, és vannak, akik nem


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

no én maradok a francia chanson-oknál............egy kis veréb.......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKgcKYTStMc


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

De ha tetszik a szám, akkor igen, neked!


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Hol lehet megnézni, hogy hányadik hozzászólásnál tartunk?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Beborult.....


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

És te abba a csoportba tartozol akik ismerik asa?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Oldalt a neved alatt vannak kis infók és ott.....Te a 16.-nál


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Asa belehúzott.......................


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Hurrá, hurrá, hurrá...................akkor már nincs sok


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Bele kéne mégjobban asa...............ha te szeretnél győzni:_)


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Igenigen, már nincs sok.....ti jobban álltok mint én.....Bár mondjuk nem verseny


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

olvasnám már a kardok viharát


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Amúgy nem értem,h miért kell a 20 hozzászólás, ha így meg lehet úszni.....


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Örülök neki, persze.......csak.....


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

én sem értem


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

no mindegy 5


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

ez meg a 6os


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

ki kéne mosni a ruháimat de nincs hozzá kedvem


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

És megvolt a 20

Búcsuzóul:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw8JkJdfeSQ


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

csak nem a 7es jön?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Pedig most jól száradnának is.....


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

de. 8.


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## felkelőhold (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok


Jó netezért az oldalon nektek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4


----------



## zsofee7 (2010 Július 4)

Hát,nekem is meglett a 20, szóval......puszinyuszi!!!!


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

kilenceske


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

uccsó


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

bastaaards. nekem 10.


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

11es. ki lövi?


----------



## asasasas (2010 Július 4)

üzenet


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

tucat


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

primszám


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

helyesbítek: prímszám. ez viszont nem.


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

3x5


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

hexában ez kerek lenne.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

minnyá vége. ez is prím.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

18.egy sört kérek.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

1 híján húsz


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## jjc (2010 Július 4)

viszlát és kösz a a halakat.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

10. Na még ugyanennyit...


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

Már csak 9.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

Most 8...


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

13...... még kell 7.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

6X20 másodperc... Most már csak 5-ször.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

15.


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

tizenhat............................ már csak NÉGY


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

három


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

kettő


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

*egy*


----------



## Dems (2010 Július 4)

és végre megvan.


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

*no ne már*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


mi a nyavályát írjak ide


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> mi a nyavályát írjak ide


1


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> 1


2


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> 2


4


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> 4


áklk


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> áklk


 5


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> 5


5


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> 5


z


----------



## gras (2010 Július 4)

gras írta:


> z


hhhh


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

1.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

2.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

3.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

4.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

5.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

6.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

7.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

8.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

Gondolkodtam, hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hozzá szólást,de ezzel a lehetőséggel élve már megvalósítható. :smile: Kösziii!


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

lálálálá


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

9.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

Ezzel már meg is lesz a 2. üzenetem. :smile:


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

3.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

4.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

10.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

5.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

6.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

7.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

fsfsf


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

8.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

9.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

Meg van a fele!!


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

11.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

12.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

11.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

12.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

13.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

13.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

14.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

14.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

15.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

15.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

16.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

16.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

17.


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

17.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

18.


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

Első hozzászólásom.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

19.


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

18.


----------



## bruni88 (2010 Július 4)

20. :d


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

19.


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

5 mindenki így csinálja?


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

20.


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## joy17 (2010 Július 4)

20 :d


----------



## gabor.ks (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

ó de jó lenne ha már két napja regisztráltam volna:O


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

Rénszarvas


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

48o


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

volt egy látomásom az élet


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

mandarin illat


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

:55:


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

*Sziasztok. Üdv mindenkinek! Most hülyeségeket fogok összehordani , mert látom elégkom*

Sziasztok. Üdv mindenkinek! Most hülyeségeket fogok összehordani , mert látom elég komoly szabályok élnek az oldal használatával kapcsolatban, pedig én csak egy régi slágert szerettem volna letölteni, amit csak itt találtam meg. Ezért bocsi!


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

sziszifuszi puszi


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

fuioa uuieow iioweif lldéfdm iiwkeiw88723jwe jjsdjkn djaskjka jasdkjahjk jaskdkhau8zikr9wumn kjwekl jjjdjjopiweoqi qwejwqk8 iqowieo iqwueuiqbwequ iwqoioqwem owqpeopq pwoepquuq83223kjsa nklqkwlklq


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

én is ezt teszem mert Júliaregényre vágyom mint a fiatalkorom lusta meleg nyarain.


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Viszont te drága! hksjdvkls hkjdslhk llkfjslkjlé kjlsjkljljdf kjfkljsl wurrömn,mcvx,ym,m.,myx. ,md.fms. lélkéögtw,m, -.-.s-.d,-pklkllll


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

bávatag béka bácsi bundát batikol


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

a zivatar zamárdin zubog


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Oké dolgozzunk keményen eggyütt legyürjük ezt a kis akadályt hajrá!


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

ttzwqsnbn as.d,.m-a éáaláélfádláas áéláéalásl asiiuiuzerwz wkqjdklaslkxcmí,n ioadsioada laksjaléksjdfa aéfkélascda aélsdalsmémké yxyí


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

a romos rokon rokkán rokolyát fon


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Most miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

Oksi így már nem érzem hülyén magam csak egy kicsit


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

abchj léasdéf lkgélkdsléu,wer wtjélwek áéél Erél ewáélráéléáewlráée léekékwáé oopkjf l k.- lééálwkqelétköiá űpűwtö834t mpőrtűe.,ppőt űa


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

20 hozzászólást kell írnom...


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

3 két napos regisztráció...


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

száz szitát színezek szürkére


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

na jó...mit csináljak....


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok! Puszta véletlen volt, hogy erre az oldalra bukkantam. El vagyok képedbe, hogy mi minden rajta van! Csak ez a húsz hozzászólás kellene. Remélem, hogy ez a legrövidebb útja.


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

akkor...irok vicceket...


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

bordó bársony blúzom begombolom


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Egy nő a szupermarketben nézegeti a húsos pultnál a pulykákat, de egyiket sem találja elég nagynak a családja számára. Megkérdezi a hentestől:
- Mondja, lesznek még nagyobb pulykáik?
- Nem, asszonyom, ezek már döglöttek


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Kedves Galina szállj be a melóba és billentyűzz keményen , de még így is két napot kell várni hogy tudj letölteni.


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

mindjárt megvagyok csak még kettőt aluszok


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Egy szőke nő jelentkezik egy állásra a rendőrségnél. Egy tiszt kérdéseket tesz fel neki:
- Mondja, mennyi kétszer kettő?
- Hmmm..., négy.
- Rendben, és tudja-e mennyi száz négyzetgyöke?
- Hmmm..., tíz?
- Igen. Még arra feleljen, hogy ki ölte meg Abraham Lincoln-t?
- Azt nem tudom. 
- Akkor most menjen haza, és gondolkodjon rajta holnapig.
A szőke nő hazamegy, és azonnal felhívja az egyik barátnőjét telefonon:
- Képzeld, nem csak megkaptam az állást a rendőrségnél, hanem máris dolgozom egy gyilkossági ügyön!


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

nem lehet valahogy kihagyni ezt a 48 órát? úgy szeretném elolvasni amit találtam


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

ez aranyos volt


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Én sajnos nem tudok gyorsa gépelni ezt nézzétek el nekem ezért csak improvizálok


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

1 vagy mi


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

20 végre aztán 48


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

tkasdhjk kjkljalkj kjkljljklasf uitu lkjwlkjfl kjsljdljf nmn,.yímn.mn o klaésjlk kakljkljklj sfa


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

még egy pluszba


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Nagyon gyosak vagytok nekem ez még nem megy


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

zjkash pokáélsaádéf éásldáéf öweri prewk sd,fléséla .lcksélmdflécas >#c


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Csiga anyuka, elküldi Csiga Pistikét a boltba, kenyérért. Eltelik egy hónap, mondja az anyuka:
- Na, Pistike már félúton lehet.
Eltelik még egy hónap:
- Na, Pistike most érhetett be a boltba.
Eltelik még egy hónap:
- Na, Pistike már hazafelé ballag.
Eltelik fél év:
- A fene egye meg ezt a büdös kölyköt, mit csinál már ennyi ideig?!
Egyszer csak kiszól a másik szobából egy hang:
- Anya, ha ilyeneket mondasz rólam, nem megyek sehova!


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

ttzjasdbxa áégádás élá é wlf Űeélrf áeporu23ü r mef,.lefk c.-ym-xcmy kjfdkajklascm


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

kjfhdkjsa nkdsfélélaskjlksjd kjsléajkl9ruö923udql lkjaslkljljldjlaéjéj kjaklsdjl iadoisjoj akjdkla9ö4erujár


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

zioer áésdáé, léáasdlfásldléfás áldfásédléfásá áésdáfélsáléá ,lsfléés . pfséklkdféksé,.- .sf,.-s,.-,d-.f, s-dlfsáldsfá. áűésdlfséldfélsss sáűdflslfdys.-f


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

ttetzqwzb qireoq owe qnascpa ca pqawdjaln odpoqpw dqowdd eqa da,.dm,.asxm ampxads op aápsdasdalé


----------



## Yiria (2010 Július 4)

béget a buszba


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

flékcm émdwal pdsqmaáoe81


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

hghjasd ikqusjoija KE9ÖQ KLSJLAKSJDLJK IOUWEIO


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Klléfklé élasfdléaskfdkaskda lékdfélaskédla édadx aíxékaé dxaéxmaíxmíymcdasxcm


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Nnm daléskdlékaédsq9 edopieopaidpo aipdaydaopsid apoadiopasidop mdpoaosdpaposd asőpdapőkdőak d


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

A székely gazda magához hívja az unokáját:
- Itt ez a flaska, eredj, kisfiam, hozz a kocsmából bort!
- Na de, nagyapám, pénz nélkül?
- Pénzből a bolond is tud hozni! Na menj!
El is bandukol a gyerek, kis idő múlva visszajön. Nyújtja a nagyapjának az üres flaskát. Azt mondja az öreg:
- Ej, ki látott már olyat, hogy az ember üres flaskából bort igyék?
- Hát teliből inni a bolond is tud!


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Hhjdskaj asdlkjaklédla doadpoka mdqkeqoiwpdo


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Hé! összevissza írni nem ér!!!
Legalább szenvedj egy kicsit, mint én!


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

nA CSÁ TALÁLKOZUNK 48 ÓRA MULVA


----------



## csezi (2010 Július 4)

Értsd meg én nem tudok gépelni de köszi a tippet!


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

A múltkor egy szupermarket parkolójában hagytam az autómat. Mikor végeztem a vásárlással, látom, hogy a kocsim bal hátsó fényszóróját valaki összetörte és a lökhárító is be van horpadva. Egy cédulát találtam a szélvédőn:
"Bevallom, véletlenül nekitolattam a kocsijának. Az esetet sokan látták. Ők most mind azt hiszik, hogy a nevemet és a címemet írom erre a cédulára. Tévednek."


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

- Doktor úr, mielőtt elkezdte a boncolást, ellenőrizte az egyén pulzusát?
- Nem.
- Ellenőrizte a vérnyomását?
- Nem.
- Tehát lehetséges, hogy az egyén életben volt, amikor elkezdte boncolni.
- Az egyén agya az asztalomon volt egy üvegtartályban,de lehetséges, hogy életben volt és ügyvédként praktizált valahol.


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Én sem gépelem...jobbegérgombmásolás jobbegérgombbeillesztés...


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

"Winston, ha az Ön felesége lennék, mérget öntenék a kávéjába!" "Nancy, ha az Ön férje lennék, meg is innám azt!"
- Beszélgetés Nancy Astor és Winston Churchill között.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

"Harry Truman igazolja azt a régi mondást, bárkiből lehet az Egyesült Államok elnöke." - Norman Thomas amerikai politikus.


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?#2


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?#3


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?#4


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 4)

Egy zöldségesnél a következő tábla olvasható:
"Padlizsán: 250 Ft.
Hármat kap egy ezresért!"
A vevők egész nap vitatkoznak vele, hogy egy ezresért legalább négy darab járna. A kereskedő aztán mindig megadja magát, és négy darabot ad a három helyett.
A szomszéd kofa szóvá is teszi:
- Mondja, miért nem javítja ki a hibás táblát? Egész nap csak vitatkoznak rajta.
- Miért tenném? Mielőtt kiraktam volna a táblát, egy vevő se vitt négy darab padlizsánt...


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?#5


----------



## F1DO (2010 Július 4)

De most erre mi szükség van?
Esetleg a spambotok ellen?#


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz, és elpanaszolja, hogy egész éjjel nyitott szájjal alszik. Az orvos megvizsgálja, majd így szól:
- Kérem, magának az a baja, hogy szűk az arcbőre. Ha a szemét behunyja, a szája kinyílik.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 4)

hgoleohjthjrkthjtetjnhgfhmnemh,fhnehnrtk


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

Haldoklik az öreg paraszt, és a városi rokona megkérdi:
- Hívjak orvost?
- Nem kell, fiam. Mi itt falun természetes halállal szoktunk meghalni.


----------



## rozelany (2010 Július 4)

Gyermekorvosi vizsgálat van:
- Pistike, mutasd a nyelved! -szól az orvos.
- Nem mutatom!
- De hát miért nem?
- Mert tegnap a tanítónéninek már megmutattam, és megvert érte.


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

Talán még tudok számolni: 1


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

2


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

4


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

6


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

7


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

8


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

*iozuoz*

ouzor


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

uuzu


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

uuuu


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

asd


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

aaaasssss


----------



## Radian222 (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

dddfff


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

555


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

777777


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

55


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

686


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

53


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

363


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

7789


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

nos


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

igazán remek ötlet volt ez a topik


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

457


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

már csak 18 hozzászólás kell ...


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

6++


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

illetve 17


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

12


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

+9


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

nyilván nem kéne ennyire hülyén éreznem magam, de mégis ... 16


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

3+


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

egek...15


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

kittoo jobb mint én


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

Lássuk csak, tehát 20, nem lesz könnyű. Mit is írjak mit is írjak...


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

furoba: bármit  ... 12


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

2524


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

de akár dumcsizhatunk is


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

dumcsizzunk


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

1


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

ennek amugy van értelme?


----------



## kittooo (2010 Július 4)

hédi


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

nem is rossz ez a 20 hozzászólás rendszer, ha már ennyit 'szenvedek' 1 filmért lehet hálából teszek fel én is valamit


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

namégegyet


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

már csak 10


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

feltéve hogy van olyanom amire itt lenne igény


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

de amúgy télleg dumálhatnánk is


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

ahh, lassan frissít ez az izé


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

nagyon meleg volt ma is:-S remélem jövő héten lesz egy kis enyhülés már nem nagyon tudom halogatni a fűnyírást


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

13


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

én benne vagyok, dumáljunk!
Olyan kiábrándító ez a magányos visszaszámlálás...


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

ma olyan jót sétáltam a városban


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

dumáljunk


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

14


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

szar lesz ám 48 órát várni a zenéhez


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

15


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

A magányos dolog mindig kiábrándító, szar egyedül na:S


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

hálisten, nekem nem kell füvet nyírnom


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

16


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

dórémifászólátidó


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

na jó, áruljátok el, milyen zene és milyen film?
majd kifúrja az oldalamat a kiváncsiság


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

pedig falun az egyik legnépszerűbb szórakozás már a fűnyírás(szomszéd idegesítés, délben este)


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

tmblrezik innen valaki?


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

a film címe: ázsiai lányok pucér popók 5 vagy az egy másik fórum?


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

17


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

egyébiránt meg úgyis 2 napot kell várnom úgyhogy ráérek még a hozzászólásokkal


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

aszittem a Mély torok 28.


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

18


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

A mély torok sorozat megvan 1-42ig. Jó is hogy mondod a 28ast, akkor azt nézem meg este


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

én már elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

irigylem azokat akiknek már lejárt a 2 nap és megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

mármint a sorszámozásnál
Hajrá, jó Mély torkozást


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

én a nőiesen telt hosszú barna lányokat szeretem.


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

kösz, sajna szerda óta semmi nem volt (az is más asszonyával:-S) úgyhogy szenvedek:S


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

oh, ez manapság elég kirívó


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

zavarban vagyok, hány hozzászólásnál is járok?


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

15? az előbb még 17 volt. csal a játék kéremszépen


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

16 volt, ha jól látom


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

kirívó ugyan miért? Női hűség? Na olyan nincs


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

én meg már túl is teljesítettem


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

na 17 lehet visszaszámolni


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

nem azért kirívó, hanem mer manapság mindenki a 30 kilós szőkékre bukik


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

túl profi vagy na húzás innen tölteni


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

mert hülyék. Amikor a lánynak jó, barna csillogó szem hosszú barna haj széles mosoly. vááá le nem cserélném egy bután néző szőkére


----------



## kabuki (2010 Július 4)

ugye, ugye


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

az meg hogy nőiesen telt legyen alapvető, kicsit puha, selymes:$ Hohó témát kéne váltani mert még a végén felhívom az exet hogy héééé jössz ide de rögtön


----------



## furoba (2010 Július 4)

amilyen még megkérdi a mellette fekvő barátját hogy jöhet e.


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

19


----------



## Ronaldo29 (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

én a cseh tamás tributera hajtok. boltban 3700 ..


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

annyi nevetséges. most pl angliábol kértem cdket h ott vegyék meg mert 1400 ft


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

itthon meg 4000 valamennyi. lol


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

juj már csak 10 post


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

kilenc juhu


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

nyóc


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

bocibocitarka


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Sok jó dolog van a fórumon!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Ezért is regiztem!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

De talán az anyagok feltöltéséhez...


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

én is hozzá tudnék járulni!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Főleg mesék...


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

hellóhellló


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Játékok...


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

aepfhoethaerhaeh


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

És egyéb programok témában!


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

diumvisu


----------



## allied (2010 Július 4)

20


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Ennyire ne siess!!!


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

nehezebb ez mint a fekvőtámasz


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

nekem csak 11!!


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

na még kettő


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Áhh csa mond valamit!!


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

vicces film van a film+on


----------



## aotr (2010 Július 4)

nna már csak két nap..bakker


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

nekem meg 8!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Na igen azt még ki kell várni!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Most nem megy a tv!!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

már csak 5!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

nem 4!!!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Akarom mondani 3!!!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Vagy 2???


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Egy!!!!!!!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Azta...ezt elszámoltam!!!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

De nem baj biztos ami biztos, úgyse a letöltés miatt regisztráltam, ezt pedig viccenek találtam!


----------



## gabgabo (2010 Július 4)

Szép estét mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Állatok néznek embereket....


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Vagy emberek néznek állatokat?


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Vagy csak a sok állat ember elmebeteg?


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

És ketrecnek látjátok váratokat?


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Hazug vonyításra bégetni kellett...


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Álmi álom rút jelene,


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Varangyot harap s nem csirkemellet...


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

egy


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Nem mintha az neki már kellene.


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

3


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Kilenc felé kilenc ember....


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

5


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Matekból egyes. XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

20 mp


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

2X2 néha 5 XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

még 20 mp


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

mp4 XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

még 20 mp, pedig álmos vagyok


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

nem érsz utol vazze XDDDD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

alig aludtam az elmúlt éjszaka


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

igyál kávét XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

ma sem fogok sokat, ha így folytatom


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

aki ember éjjel... XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

pedig egy dalt meg szeretnék hallagatni


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

akkor tegyél ellene


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

ami Édesapám kedvenc dala volt, amíg élt


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

írtam a drágámnak egy dalt. Xd


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

de egyedül itt találtam meg.


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Címe?


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

ne arra gondoltam, hanem egy másikra


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

ej.ej,,,én meg egy könyvet


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Nádból van a szipkám...


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

én kész vagyok XD


----------



## Kobudera (2010 Július 4)

Törékeny a cerka... XD na léptem jó gyüjtögetést. XD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Érdekes, hogy senki nem ismeri. Sajnos már elfeljtettem a szövegét.


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

nekem még van néhány


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Bár még a regisztrációm is csak alig több mint egy napos


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

hangyadzsungelharcoslábikrájatöve


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

De azért megpróbálom, hátha jó lesz hozzám a rendszer


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Az sem rossz szöveg....


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Ó basszus, ez milyen értelmetlen...


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Minek a 20 hsz, ha így össze lehet szedni? Akk miért nem törlik el ezt a szabályt? xD


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Már csak egy kettő kell


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

Már csak egy


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Kell még 16. Hm.


----------



## subi112 (2010 Július 4)

És kész


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

De már csak 15.


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

köszi ez tuti :444:


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

haha szerintem se kénne ez a szabály


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

jó zenéket töltötök fel tuti


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Ugye hogy felesleges?


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

:88: jók ezek a smalyki is


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Pff, ez tök uncsi...


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

És még mindig 12 kell... xD


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

vicces ez XD


----------



## kyoko1988 (2010 Július 4)

:d


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

11


----------



## kyoko1988 (2010 Július 4)

élk


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

10


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

gyűjtsük gyerünk


----------



## kyoko1988 (2010 Július 4)




----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

9


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

hát jó lassan gyűlik


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

nya nya ki szereti a macskákat ?


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

alap h gyűjteni kell


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

én inkább kutyás vagyok... de volt már cicám is


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

akkor azt mondja 12345 hehe tanulok számolni nah az esti hülyeség ki jön rajtam


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

csak megmérgezték szegényt... :S


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

A kutyám meg februárban halt meg. De van új.


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

nekem most csak egy macsekom van fekete fehér tarka


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Hehe, nah már csak négy kell...


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

És hogy hívják?


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Nah, mindjárt kész vagyok...


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

jah meg van kutyám is fehér olyan mint egy argetin dog de csak keverék


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Még az utolsó előtti...........


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

Kormos a kutya meg Csöpi


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

nah remélem akkor már mindent csinálhatun a forumon


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Az enyém olyan mint egy németjuhász, de keverék... De vicces, még az állatorvos is németjuhásznak nézte. De még pici, még 3 hónapos sincs.


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Kormos, de cukii


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

Amugy te hol laksz ?


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

jaj de buta vagyok ki van írva


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

nah még 5


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

aranyos kutyád lehet


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Pff, azt csak beírtam...Pesti vagyok.


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

nah lehet már elmentél


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Gondoltam ha már Kanada, legyek stílusos...


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Nah, már neked is csak 2 van...


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

jó volt beszélgetni:..:


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

gcufc


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Veled is.


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

hgvghb


----------



## mademoiselle_ (2010 Július 4)

Jóéjt. Szia.


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

g cuc


----------



## Avex (2010 Július 4)

jah még itt vagy oké utolsó lassan megyek is remélem jó lesz így már szió


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

cfc


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

c cí


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

afvav


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

nhtsnt


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

dmd7


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

bsnezt8


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

srgbnsrh9


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

barbsw10


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

kvhgv11


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

jhghjbhj12


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

ghbhbv13


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

gchbhjvg14


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

ahtrh15


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

í gfbay16


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

rgrehga17


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

xfgcfg18


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

ísv dfíabsga19


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

Wf20


----------



## interrex (2010 Július 4)

aegrtgbw21


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

gf


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

jhhjhjjh


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

as


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

abb


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

dff


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

gg


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

gh


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

kk


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

ép


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

pé


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

áő


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

űá


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

őő


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

űollllll


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

kk


----------



## Szandra* (2010 Július 5)

kl


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Most tanultam meg, hogy nem arra kérem Istent, hogy teljesítse azt, amit én elterveztem, hanem hogy segítsen megérteni, mi az értelme annak, amit ő tesz velem. Wass Albert


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Már fáradt vagyok
megbocsátgatni - kérlek:
inkább ne bánts meg. Fodor Ákos


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

A nyájas szavaktól félj, madárkám, ne a durváktól. A nyájas szavak becsapnak, meggyengítik az ember életrevalóságát, a durva szavak viszont, még ha túlzásba mennek is, megedzik. A nyájas szavak után veszedelmes dolog az utcára lépni: a legapróbb durvaság rémületbe ejt, a durvaság után viszont a nyájas szavaktól se kell félni: már nem tudnak becsapni. Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

- Lehetek a tanítványod? 
- Csak azért vagy tanítvány, mert szemed zárva van. Mihelyt megnyitod, már nem lesz mit tanulnod tőlem, vagy bárki mástól. 
- Mi szükség van akkor Mesterre? 
- Hogy megláttassa veled, mennyire haszontalan dolog Mesterre hagyatkozni. Anthony De Mello


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Minden szakadékot lejtő előz meg. Cormac McCarthy


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Mosolyogva magyarázta, hogy semmi se fehér vagy fekete, és hogy ami fehér, az gyakran fekete, csak titkolja, és a fekete meg néha fehér, csak átverték. Émile Ajar


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Könnyű dolog bölcsnek lenni. Csak gondolj valami butaságra, aztán ne mondd ki. Sam Levenson


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

legnagyobb történések nem életünk leghangosabb, hanem annak legcsöndesebb órái. Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Élvezd a kis dolgokat, egy nap vissza fogsz tekinteni és rájössz, hogy azok voltak a nagy dolgok. Robert Brault


----------



## zulejka86 (2010 Július 5)

Nádszál az ember, semmi több, a természet leggyengébbike. (...) Nem kell az egész világmindenségnek összefognia ellene, hogy összezúzza: egy kis pára, egyetlen csepp víz elegendő hozzá, hogy megölje. De gondolkodó nádszál. Még ha eltaposná is a mindenség, akkor is nemesebb lenne, mint a gyilkosa, mert ő tudja, hogy meghal; a mindenség azonban nem is sejti, hogy mennyivel erősebb nála. Blaise Pascal


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

abc


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

Hello


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

jó az oldal


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

o yes


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

123


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)




----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)




----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

agaga


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

hello


----------



## pegekh (2010 Július 5)

o b


----------



## tcsabadruss (2010 Július 5)

Nem is tudom, hogy mit írjak...


----------



## tcsabadruss (2010 Július 5)

Szeretnék már egy file-t letölteni...


----------



## tcsabadruss (2010 Július 5)

De még sok üzenet van hátra a 20-ig...


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

ajjaj


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na akkor!!


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

szia mindenki


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

alakul


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na most


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

2 meg kettő néha öt


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

mindenkinek jóéjt


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na ez ok


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

valami van


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

de nem az igazi


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na mennyi ,


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)




----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

alkul


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

már elfáradtam


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

nos ?


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

*hozzászólások*

Nem értem valójában mire jó a,hogy 20 hozzászólást írj,de írok,ha már ez muszáj.


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

azért vannak a jó barátok


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na most


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

abcd


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

valami van de nem az igazi


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

nem tudom valakinek nincs e feltölthető gondos bocsok vagy szíves bocsok amit estleg ide valahova be lehetne nyomatni,de nagyon örülne a két kislányom neki az tuti.


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

katyusa


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

egerek és emberek


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

mindenható


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

alakul már


----------



## jsandor (2010 Július 5)

na még ez


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

ja azt nem írtam,hogy magyarul kéne nem angolul vagy ilyesmi.


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

próbáltatok már karaoke dvd-re énekelni amikor az adott dal saját klippje megy?nagyon vicces mikor tátog az énekes a te hangodra.


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

jó lenne ha tudnám hogy kell feltölteni gondolom akkor nem kéne 20 ilyen hülye hozzászólás.


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

abrakadabra most 20 legyen


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

hát nem lett


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

biztos elromlott a varázspálcám ...


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

vagy a varázserőm hagy cserben...


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

jajj de fáradt vagyok azért írok ennyi baromságot össze...!!!


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

süt a pék süt a pék kenyeret jóízűt és meleget gyúrjad dagaszd tedd a lapátra friss finomság vár a babára


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

mimimimimimimi mimimimimimimi mi mozog a zöldleveles csipkebokorba?


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

azt gondoltam hogy egy róka meg egy nyúl..


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

se nem róka se nem nyúl...


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

komámasszony meg egy úr...


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

ugrott ki a zöldleveles csipkebokorból


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

abrakadabra milyen alak ez a lala hejj!


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

szoszi van veled?


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

hallelúja!csak összegyütt.


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

birkanyírás


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

hónaljkutyus


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

ámbár varánusz


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

libatepertő


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

lábgombaperkelt


----------



## zorababa (2010 Július 5)

szutyigalacsin


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

éhes vagyok


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

Hogy miért nem reggelizek?


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

Nincs kedvem


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

És nem is tudom, hogy mit szeretnék enni.


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

Pedig lassan el kéne döntenem, mert készülődnöm kéne, mert buszváró van, de váróbusz.....


----------



## hamzaigabi (2010 Július 5)

Az nincs. Pááá.


----------



## neopici (2010 Július 5)

*húsz hozzászólás*

megpróbálok már hozzászólni, talán így összejön a húsz hozzászólásom


----------



## csgeza22 (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

:d


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

kiss


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

:d


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

kiss


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)




----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

...


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

.....


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

.........


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

))


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

*


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

**


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

üdv


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

örülök, hogy


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

---


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

ilyen


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

*-*


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

könnyen


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

tudom


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

.-.-.-.-.


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## ldblue (2010 Július 5)

!!!!!


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

hsz-t


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

össze


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

gyűjteni


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

...................


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

..............................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

jhkjhkhjkgfhjfgfgfdgdfrtwrwefd fdfsdfewr ewewr ewrwerdfsdf gdsfgrwefds


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

sdfsfsdfsdfsfsdfsfsdfsdffsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfdsfdsfdsfsfsfdsfdsfsfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdf


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

ggggggggggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyyyáááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzztttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

hmmm köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

köszönöm az aliens könyvekeet


----------



## tutka (2010 Július 5)

detélleg


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

Köszike


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

lila,zöld,fekete,kék


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tavasz


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

nyár


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

ösz


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tél


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

gumikacsa


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

kilenc


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tiz


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenegy


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenhárom


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizennégy


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenöt


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenhat


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenhét


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

tizenkilenc


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

húsz


----------



## emese986 (2010 Július 5)

na, és egy utolsó,hogy biztos meglegyen a 20


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

köszi a segitséget


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Jó lenne ha lennének régi kosztümös filmek is.Sokan szeretik és keresik.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

Nem tudom hol tartok, de legyen 11


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*72 angyal – A zodiákus jegyek és bolygóerők behangolói*​


A 72 angyal a csillagképek /konstellációk/ energiáit akkumulálja és transzformálja a Naprendszer / a bolygók/ energetikai képletei alapján. Képességeiket, tulajdonságaikat – a csillagképek erőit bolygók által finomhangolt – energetikai hullámokon /állatövi jegyeken/ keresztül áramoltatják és olvasztják be a születendő entitások fénytesteibe, megalkotva a 72 alaptípust, mely az ásvány-,növény-és állatvilág, valamint az ember kélimje /öntőformája/. A 72 alaptípus mindannak a lehetősége, oka, ami a világon megvalósult, és annak is, ami nincs, de lenni akar. Minden benne van, és ő mindenben benne van. A 72 alaptípus minden időbe áradó megnyilvánult univerzum mögött létező energiatér, amely életre hívta, fenntartja és működteti azt. A 72 alaptípus a kozmikus befogadóképesség formaalkotás művészetének megnyilvánuló lehetőségáramlása.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*1. Vehujah*
_Szaturnusz a Kosban_: Ez a típus a törvényről és rendről alkotott elképzeléseit másokra is rákényszeríti. Törekvő, meggondolt, tapintatos, türelmes, kitartó. Énközpontúsága miatt tévedhetetlennek, érinthetetlennek érzi magát. Nagy energiáját, szenvedélyességét képes olyan lelki tendenciák szolgálatába állítani, amelyek a visszavonultság és a magány során az ima, az áhítat rendszeressé váló tevékenységi formái között biztosítják számára a cselekvés örömét, kialakuló misztikus hajlamait, erőit közeli célokra fókuszálva.
Negatív aspektusban indulatos, makacs, önelégült, féltékeny, szívtelen, alattomos.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*2. Jeliél*
_Jupiter a Kosban_: Büszke, igazságszerető, megbízható, erélyes, önérzetes, becsvágyó, őszinte, rokonszenves, hírnév- és sikerorientált, irodalmi, jogi, filozófiai érdeklődésű ember. Belső hajtóerői érvényesülési vágyát és tudásszomját csillapító tevékenységek irányába mozdítják: utazások, sportolás, természetjárás, bölcseleti tanulmányok, welness-életmód.
Negatív megjelenésében igazságtalan, hatalmaskodó, rosszindulatú, gőgös.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*3. Szitaél*
_Mars a Kosban_: Hatalmas energia, igyekezet, kezdeményező erő, küzdőképesség, szenvedély, férfiasság, érzékiség, az akadályok gyors leküzdése, könnyed áthágása jellemzi azt a személyiséget, aki a szexualitás terén önérvényesítő módon keresi örömét. Hatalmas testi- és nemzőereje ösztönös rámenősséggel párosulva a nemi birtoklásban elégíti ki szerelmi és győzelmi vágyát.
Diszharmonikus megnyilvánulásában nyers, konfliktuskereső, indulatos, agresszív, hebehurgya, betörhetetlen, primitív, kíméletlen tud lenni.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Egy


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*4. Elemjah*
_Vénusz a Kosban_: Impulzív, érzéki, forróvérű, nagy intenzitással szeretni tudó, vonzó, odaadó, ösztönös lelki megnyilvánulásait, egoizmusát romantikára való hajlammal palástoló típus, aki azért nem talál házastársat, tartós kapcsolatot, mert testi vágya, kedves könnyelműsége és elhamarkodott döntései mindig keresztbehúzzák párválasztási szándékait.
Negatív aspektusában hűtlen, szexmániás, pazarló, meggondolatlan, tapintatlan.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Kettő


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*5. Mahasjah*
_Merkúr a Kosban:_ Széles látókörű, éles elméjű, szorgalmas, tanulni vágyó, találékony, kreatív személy, aki intuíciója révén azonnal belelát a másik emberbe – és ha fontos számára a másikkal való kapcsolat jellege – villámgyorsan alkalmazkodni tud annak elvárásaihoz. A gondolkodási folyamatok azonnal – az akarat- és cselekvésszabadság érzetének megtartásával – cselekvésre ösztönzik.
Negatív megjelenésében hazug, furfangos, görbe utakon járó, ingerlékeny, hirtelen ítélkező, de tétova döntéseket hozó személy.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Három


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*6. Lelahél*
_Hold a Kosban_: Könnyen lelkesedő, megérzéseire hallgató, telepatikus képességét és okkult szenzitivitását használó lény, aki hangulatváltozásaival, ösztönös vágyéletével, extrém fantáziájával rengeteg negatív érzelmi mintát teremt, melyek álmában és ébrenléte során felszínre törve előbb érzelmi rohamokat, majd függetlenség érzéstől áthatott aszociális magatartást váltanak ki.
A diszharmonikus személy sikertelen, bizonytalan, kapkodó, kisebbségi komplexussal küszködő, halálfélelmét kezelni képtelen, depresszióra hajlamos.


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*7. Acajah*
_Szaturnusz a Bikában_: Lassú felfogású, kimérten cselekvő, megbízható, tapintatos, türelmes, szilárd jellemű, földhözragadt gondolkodású, természetet szerető, nagyon anyagias, beosztó, biztonságkereső karakter, aki képes tevékenységét és érzéki megtapasztalásait – a jövőben várható anyagi érdekeihez igazítva – gondosan megtervezni vagy korlátozni.
Negatív megjelenési módja a közönséges, feslett nők, erkölcstelen emberek, alvilági alakok társaságát keresi, s hogy kiélje nyers anyagiasságát – és anyagi gondjait enyhítse - bármilyen becstelenségre kész.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Négy


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*8. Hahetél*
_Jupiter a Bikában_: Melegszívű, együttérző, áldozatkész, hagyománytisztelő, családcentrikus, mindig stabil pénzügyi helyzetű /vagyont megszerezni és megtartani képes/, szüleit, gyermekeit anyagiakkal támogató egyén, aki praktikus IQ-ját, gyakorlati és esztétikai érzékét a materiális szférában legtöbbször kamatoztatni képes.
Diszharmonikus formában szórakozást – a világ kellemességének élvezetét – kedvelő élvhajhász, pazarló, kényelmes, mohó, hanyag, érzéki örömöket bekebelező egyed.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

öt


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*10. Aladjah*
_Vénusz a Bikában_: Az illető sokat ad külső megjelenésére, környezetére, otthonára, az esztétikumra, kiélve ezáltal lappangó művészi ösztöneit, művészi önkifejezésre való hajlamait. Kitartó a munkában, emberszerető, vidám, s ezek – vonzó külseje mellett – bármilyen pályán eredményessé, sikeressé teszik. Hosszantartó, mély szerelmi kapcsolataiban – a lelki viszonzás mellett – elvárja partnerétől, hogy fényűző, luxus életviteléhez anyagi forrásokat biztosítson.
Negatív aspektusában sikertelen, túlzottan anyagias, féltékeny, makacs, nehéz felfogású, hiú, lelkileg sérült, perverz.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Hat


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*11. Leavjah*
_Merkúr a Bikában_: A dolgok mélyére hatoló, precíz, megbízható, kimért, kapcsolatait, életfeladatait helyesen megítélő, az elméletet a gyakorlatba átültetni, felhasználni képes egyén, aki szellemi-lelki előrehaladását praktikus képességeket igénylő művészeti ágak, tudományok művelésével kívánja megvalósítani.
Diszharmonikus megnyilatkozása makacs, nehéz felfogású, alattomos, tisztességtelen, kicsinyes, szorongó, félelmekkel teli, önámító.


----------



## emiza (2010 Július 5)

hét


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Hét


----------



## vadleda (2010 Július 5)

*12. Hahajah*
_Hold a Bikában_: Szeretetreméltó viselkedés, határozottság, az élet alapvető értékeinek megbecsülése, derűs életfelfogás jellemzi a személyt, aki tartós érzelmi kötődések kialakítására képes, s mindennapjait kiváló testi-lelki egészségben és jó anyagi viszonyok között tölti.
Negatív megnyilvánulása kicsapongó, tévelygő, lusta, szeszélyes, szélsőséges, lelki-szellemi beállítottságú, nyugtalan, labilis idegzetű.


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Nyolc


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Kilenc


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tíz


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenegy


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenkettő


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenhárom


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Fárasztó .


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenöt


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenhat


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Tizenhét


----------



## bable2 (2010 Július 5)

Minek kell ez ?


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

abc


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

abd


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

aaa


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

aaaaa


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

aaaaaa


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

ddddddddd


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

fgg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

dddddd


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

hjhj


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

gggggggg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

hhhh


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

gggggg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

gg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

ggg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

fff


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

ttt


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

fhfgh


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

hfghfghfh


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

bbbhhhdg


----------



## riedk (2010 Július 5)

dfdatee


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

tehat 2 nap és 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

még a fele


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

vagyis már annyi se


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

erdekes ez a rendszer


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

Nálatok milyen idő van??? itt jelenleg csepereg az eső...


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

erdemes lenne visszaolvasni, hogy ki mit rizsazott


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

biztosan van közötte sok erdekes is


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

itt remek


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

mar ha tolem kerdezted...


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

akar naplo jelleggel is lehetne ide irni


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

jajj, most nezem, hogy mar nem is NY-ban lakom


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

na akkor ez a nyolcadik


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

hamar kifogy az ember a rizsabol


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

tizedik...


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

ezen kivul meg kell 9 hsz


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

fura sajat magammal beszelgetni


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

mintha egyedul lennek a foldon


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

6, 5, 4, 3, 2,1, 0


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

14 huhh mindjart meglesz a husz


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

15. nem akarok csak puritan szamokat irni


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

Adghjlkuzbnm


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

de ha kell, persze megteszem


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

nem teszem


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

akkor legyen a nevem mellett 18!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

es most 19!!!!!!


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

jajj má a 17.


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

halleluja


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

má mingyá meg van a 20


----------



## huncutka24 (2010 Július 5)

késszzz


----------



## zolicsabi (2010 Július 5)

csak ennyi?


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Vasárnap


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Szombat


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Péntek


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Csütörtök


----------



## nb007 (2010 Július 5)

naaaaa a husz nem eleg?


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Szerda


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Kedd


----------



## Mikkendroll (2010 Július 5)

Hétfő


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

fer


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

retzz


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

szeretet


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

vidámság


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

dsgr


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

ztrzutuuttttthhhhjjjjjvvvtteeeeh


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

w66666666


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

12344567789ö


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

143432


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

wegreeddfgbcyawwfghjkléá


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

wret5rz6rzutr


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

weret


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

wetrett


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

vdfsgfdsgds


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

sdgwdrf


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

rstuztr


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

wsrzhgwtruztre


----------



## margarétanapközi (2010 Július 5)

gjhtehtre


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

gyerekes


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

dgt


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

hát ha ez kell


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

ggggggg


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

ttererw6885


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

nxcdhnfdjdt


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

ureuteitur


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

gfjjgfjgfjgf


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

ewetwttetw


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

klájkljklá


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

hhfhhjkghklgjkájlűlkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

mcvmcm


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

ritztztoo


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

cyvvybv


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

5555226121++1
+61


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

dfgdfhdh


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

bvmbvmmbvmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## peter59 (2010 Július 5)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

x


----------



## somysoft (2010 Július 5)

Hát nem semmi ez a "topik". Ilyenről még csak nem is hallottam. De látom, ez többeknek célravezető, tehát jóóóóóó.
Köszönet érte.


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

y


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

z


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

b


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

c


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

d


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

e


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

f


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

g


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

h


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

i


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

j


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

k


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

l


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

m


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Köszönöm, köszönöm!


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

n


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Én biza a letöltések miatt regisztráltam, de ha már kapok, agok is: feltöltöm a saját mintáimat is


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

o


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Mármint az általam összegyűjtötteket


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## m a x (2010 Július 5)

xyz


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Már csak 13! :4:


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Hű, összegabalyodtam!


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Most akkor mennyi is kell még? :--:


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Ez a 13.


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

14...


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Már a 15-nél tartok!


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

16!


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Ez már a 17.


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

ez az utolsó előtti


----------



## r.edit (2010 Július 5)

Éééééééés nézegethetek mintákat! Hurrá! kiss


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 1


2


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 3


4


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Saba77 (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 6


7


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 7


8


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 8


9


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 9


10


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 10


11


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 11


12


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 12


13


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 14


15


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 15


16


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 18


19


----------



## Flashy (2010 Július 5)

flashy írta:


> 19


20


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

34


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

számolok, és betűket is írok


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

alma ama mama


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

mai ima


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

mari ritka karika


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

kalitka kap


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

pakol kolera rakott ottan


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

anód dóra


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

radon ódon


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

doki kidob dobó


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

bór óra


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

ark karó óz


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

zólyom moly


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

lyuk kulyon


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

nono no


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

ont tol


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

tolókar karó


----------



## bneadri (2010 Július 5)

róka


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Na én is kezdem.


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Működik,így folytatom.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

abb


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

most7


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Hurrá !


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

8 mikor lesz20


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Merthogy eddig nem tudtam hozzászólást írni.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Hiába léptem be.


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

de meg ám...


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Csodás.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

kedves vinegar te látod amit én írok?


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

fontosssss


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Kedves Goriandi, persze hogy látlak.


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

sietek


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

na folytassuk 12


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Én meg nem.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

Ja, bocs, még új vagyok itt!


----------



## dr.bulldog (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Megy ez, mint a karikacsapás.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Túl vagyok a felén.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

most már 20-ig nincs megállás


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Hajrá !


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

13. Kicsit sem szerencsétlen.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Van aki előrébb jár.


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Gratulálok !


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

és végre 20!!


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Én is jövök.


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Nemsokára...


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Ha igaz, már csak 3 kell.


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Illetve kettő.


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

Köszönöm szépen a jó tanácsot! Nagyon hasznos volt!


----------



## Vinegar (2010 Július 5)

Kész !


----------



## goriandi (2010 Július 5)

még mindig nem enged letölteni vajon miért


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

Welcome To Your Nightmare...


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

DEATH - Empty Words


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

Hal!


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

2.


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

hmm


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

hmm-1


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

dehogy 6... sőt már 7


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

hmmm+1


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

7 megy a pék


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

nyolc 8


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

9 forr vízeem


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

10 kecske mek mek mek


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

11 ló nagyobb mint egy tó


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

13... de jó hogy nem 5000 hsz. kell


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

12 innen elveszet egy vessző


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

ja ja


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

17 megy a gép


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

19 leszek (majd)


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

18 nagy a folt


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

20 tojás megyegyeget


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## bhrabal (2010 Július 5)

... van én, vagy gép nem jól számol


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

még 2 üzenet és elmegyek


----------



## sibob (2010 Július 5)

21 most elmegyek


----------



## st-alicee (2010 Július 5)

hi


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

arany alma ághegyen


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

bari bég a zöld gyepen


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

cirmos cica heverész


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

csengős csikó legelész


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

Dongó darázs döngicsél


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

esik eső fúj a szél


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

füsti fecske ficsereg


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

gerle galamb kesereg


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-20*

T-20


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

Gyom közt gyors gyík szalad


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

Harmatos hajnal hasad


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

Itt van már a zivatar


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-19*

T-19


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

Jó az anya, jót akar


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-17*

T-17


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

kivirít a kikelet


----------



## Lillala (2010 Július 5)

Leveles lesz a liget


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-15*

T-15


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-16*

T-16


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

leveles lesz a liget


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-14*

T-14


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-18*

T-18


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

lyukas fazék fekete


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-13*

T-13


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

mese mese meskete


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-12*

T-12


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

nádat a szél legyezi


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-11*

T-11


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

nyúl a fülét hegyezi


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-10*

T-10


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

orgona fán méhike


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-9*

T-9


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

összerezzen őzike


----------



## Elfin72 (2010 Július 5)

patakparton pipitér


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-8*

T-8


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-7*

T-7


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-6*

T-6


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-5*

T-5


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-4*

T-4


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-3*

T-3


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-2*

T-2


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T-1*

T-1


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

the winner takes it all


----------



## tlaci515 (2010 Július 5)

*T*

T


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+1


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+2


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+3


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+4


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+5


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+6


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+7


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+8


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+9


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+10


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+11


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+12


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+13


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 5)

Hát megint itt vagyok, már nincs sok hátra.De most nem teszi ki azt a fehér négyzet, amibe írhatok. Így csak válaszokat tudok küldeni...


----------



## Lillala (2010 Július 5)

Lassan csak összejön ))


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+14


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+15


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+16


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+17


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+18


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+19


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+20


----------



## ladysue83 (2010 Július 5)

a+21


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 5)

Elvesztettem a kedvenc pipámat! - mondja Sztálin a KGB vezetőjének.
- Értettem Sztálin elvtárs! Kiállíttatom a fél országot a Vörös Tér-re.
Így is történik, de időközben Sztálin megtalálja a pipát bal zsebében, így elindul a KGB vezetőjéhez.
- Elengedheted az embereket, megvan a pipa.
- Azt nem lehet
- Miért nem?
- Az emberek felét megöltük!
- Akkor engedje szabadon a másik felét!
- Nem lehet, ők meg bevallották...


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 5)

sfg


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 5)

jól vagy


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

hehe ez jó volt xD


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

na de én is elkezdem az offot ha nem zavar senkit


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

L-1


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 5)

Kommunizmus
- Mit csináltok, elvtársak?
- Bontjuk a téglagyárat.
- De hát téglára szükség van!
- Azért bontjuk.


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

L-2


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

lol


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 5)

Három tábornok a Nílus partján vitatkozik, kinek van jobb katonája. Az amerikai bizonyításképpen odaszól katonájának:
- Joe, a crocodile!
Joe be is ugrik, örvénylő víz, küzdelem, pár perc múlva kihozza a döglött krokodilt.
Jön az orosz tábornok:
- Ivan, dva krokogyili!
Iván is ugrik, habzik a víz, küzdelem, de hozza a két döglött krokodilt.
A magyar: 
- Á, gyerekek, ez semmi, nálunk ezt otthon az asszonyok csinálják!
- Hogyhogy? Bizonyítsd be! - kéri meg a másik kettő.
- János, hozzon három krokodilt!
- Hozzon az anyád!


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Mi a mojzsa? - Kityi, apjó, kenyéjdajab...


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

huhuhúú ez nagyon jó xD


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

-Timon, gondoltál már arra, hogy mik azok a fényes pöttyök felettünk?
-Én nem gondolok rá, én tudom.
-Ohh, és mik?
- Fényes bogarak, amik valahogy felragadtak arra a kékes-fekete izére.
-Nahát! Én mindig azt hittem, hogy több billió kilométer messzire lévő, izzó gázgömbök... 


na honnan ismerős ez?


----------



## Lillala (2010 Július 5)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik. (Graffiti)


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Mérnök Ima: Hiszek egy Istenben, hiszek egy atyában. Ki eszterga, traktor vagy tehén alá mászott olajos vagy tejfölös gatyában. Hiszek az emberben, az észben és a technológiában, E szentháromságban, hiszek a mérnökben, a gépészben és a gazdászban. Ki született, s magáénak vall egy magyar anyát, S kínzaték Nyíregyházán három, négy, öt, stb. hosszú éven át, Hol gépész és gazdász fiúk/lányok ágyukba fektették, S züllött egy kocsmában, hol UV-ját temették. Harmadra az árok partján feltámadva, Felmén az albérletbe, vagy koleszba, s újból berúga. Ülvén kártyaasztalnál hosszú éjszakákat, Üvöltvén sírva bús magyar nótákat. Hiszek a kalapácsban, faekében, a repülőben, az ökörben, a sárban, Az ebbe belesüppedt műszaki, közlekedési és agrotechnikában. Hiszek elődeink ősi virtusában, Minden mérnök örökkévalóságában. ÁMEN!!!


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Loading ██████████████] 99%


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

"Az élet folyamatos harc. Délelőtt az álmossággal, délután az éhséggel"


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Legszebb szó a MAMA, mert ha elveszünk belőle 1 betűt és 3at kicserélünk, megkapjuk a második legszebb szót a SÖR-t


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Szia!


----------



## Galina (2010 Július 5)

A Szovjetunióban bejelentik, hogy bevezetnek egy második tévécsatornát. 
- Nagyszerű - gondolja Iván Ivanovics - végre lehet valami mást is nézni, mint Brezsnyev beszédét.
Este leül a tévé elé, s amikor Brezsnyev elkezdi, átvált a másik csatornára. A képernyőn egy rendőr jelenik meg, aki azt mondja:
- Na mi van? Talán nem tetszik Brezsnyev elvtárs beszéde?


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Szeretnék végre belépni!


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Volt egyszer egy pásztor, aki egy magányos helyen a juhait legeltette.
Egyik nap megáll mellette egy vadonatúj metálszürke Audi. A vezetője
egy Armani öltönyös, magabiztos fiatalember.
...tovább »
Megkérdezi a pásztort:
- Ha megmondom magának, hogy hány juha van, nekem ad egyet?
A pásztor ránéz a fiatalemberre, aztán a békésen legelésző nyájra, és
nyugodtan azt mondja:
- Rendben.
A fiatalember odamegy az Audihoz, összeköti a mobiltelefonját a
notebookjával, az Interneten felmegy a NASA oldalára, GPS
helymeghatározójának segítségével letölt egy megfigyelő műhold képet a
környékről, megnyit egy adatbankot, egy szkennelő-programmal,
összeszámolja a juhokat, majd egy 15 oldalas jelentésben kinyomtatja,
aztán odafordul a pásztorhoz és azt mondja:
- Pontosan 87 juha van itt a környéken.
- Igaza van, - válaszolja a pásztor.
- Válasszon ki egy juhot magának.
- A fiatalember kiválaszt egy nem túl nagy, de szép bundájút, beteszi
az Audi csomagtartójába.
A pásztor ránéz, egy kicsit gondolkozik, aztán megszólal:
- Ha megmondom magának, hogy mi a foglalkozása, visszaadja?
A fiatalember nagyképűen rábólint.
A pásztor erre azt mondja:
- Maga tanácsadó.
- Honnan jött rá? - kérdezi.
- Nem volt nehéz. - feleli a pásztor.
- Először is: idejön anélkül, hogy bárki is hívta volna.
- Másodszor: egy juhot akart fizetségül, hogy
megmondja nekem azt, amit úgyis tudtam.
- Harmadszor: fogalma sincs arról, amivel én foglalkozom.
Úgyhogy most adja szépen vissza a pulikutyát!


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Egy nap csak egy emberhez tudok kedves lenni, és ez ma nem a te napod!


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

lassan meg lesz


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

sziasztok


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Nagyon lassa....


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

Megtisztel az irigységed, de sajnos nem tudom viszonozni


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

anjo74 bocs nem neked írtam azt, tudod


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)




----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

bölcs ember


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

nah még1


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

12345...


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

,, Az igazak ösvénye pedig olyan,mint a hajnal világossága..."


----------



## Lithium89 (2010 Július 5)

ééés megvaan xD
köszönöm mindenkinek akik végigolvasták a hablatyolásom


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

abcd


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Példabeszédek,4:18


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

,,Szemeimmel tanácsollak téged"


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

depriváció


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

szivárvány


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

urbanizáció


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Csak egy csoportnaplót!!!


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

szeretnék


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

26


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

láttam eg repülőt


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

debrecen


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

film


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Siklós


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

eredet


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

csoki


----------



## anjo74 (2010 Július 5)

Azt én is szeretem.


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

fagyi


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

cica


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

19+1


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

origo


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

Egy híján 20


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

alfa


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Mabi (2010 Július 5)

20

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

hj


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

és


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## Krisztike84 (2010 Július 5)

igen 20


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 17


16


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 16


15


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 15


14


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 14


13


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 13


12


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 12


11


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 11


10


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 10


9


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 9


8


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 8


7


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## nevtelenx (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

nevtelenx írta:


> 16



1111


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

palika1972 írta:


> 1111


1112


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

palika1972 írta:


> 1112


1113


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

palika1972 írta:


> 1113



1115


----------



## palika1972 (2010 Július 5)

1120


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

*3*

3


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141592


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415926


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159265


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141592653


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415926535


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159265358


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141592653589


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415926535897


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159265358979


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141592653589793


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415926535897932


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159265358979323


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.141592653589793238


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.1415926535897932384


----------



## Martuka (2010 Július 5)

3.14159265358979323846


----------



## fujimoo (2010 Július 5)

Viva la Musica


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

*izé*

ez jó topic


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

a mátrai télapó nyája elé mely faebképű hómanóm fér


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

szerintem


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

aha


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

sok jó zene van ám itt


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

naa fanni!


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

nagyon jó a honlap


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

meg úgy egyébként is nem olyan rossz fórum ez!


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

Hello


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

jaj csak nehogy 21 legyen, mert az már OFF


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

az éjszaka nem azért van hogy aludjunk, hanem hogy sötét legyen.


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

Az első...


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

helló mi


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

jaj már semmi nem jut eszembe


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## Piros Pipacs (2010 Július 5)

27


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

még 8 hozzászólás kell:S


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

100


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

011


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

20


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

21 - az utolsó


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

de jó


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

dejó


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

b


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

zsír


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

c


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

le


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

d


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

köszi


----------



## tonton7 (2010 Július 5)

szia


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)




----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

n


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

e


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

m


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

t


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

u


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

d


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

o


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

k


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

dzé


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

mi


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

dzsé


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

í


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

dzséj


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

r


----------



## sZamu (2010 Július 5)

dzsí


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

i


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

na


----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)




----------



## hunyadig (2010 Július 5)

juhé


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*Hát igen*

Ez jó ötlet... újként kezdtem keresni, hogy mihez szóljak hozzá...


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*és*

már ez a második...


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*3*

3


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*4*

4


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*5*

5


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*6*

6


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*7*

7


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

1532


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

0524


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

19j hjjk .j vg cxdfbhjká mkl ngbzcdet


----------



## diego86 (2010 Július 5)

*viva espanya*

spanyolország vasárnap világbajnok.


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

végre


----------



## Bindu (2010 Július 5)

bizti


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*8*

8


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*9*

9


----------



## diego86 (2010 Július 5)

diego86 írta:


> spanyolország vasárnap világbajnok.


sfdhezrktmvjif-lkfmgdievmxQEN NMF VS.KJWE-L,V MHWQk


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*10*

10


----------



## diego86 (2010 Július 5)

loplopl írta:


> 8


 23


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*vb*

én nem esküdnék a spanyolokra...


----------



## diego86 (2010 Július 5)

Bindu írta:


> bizti


 tuti


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*23*



diego86 írta:


> 23


 az sem rossz szám  inkább 30


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*hu*

Asimov


----------



## diego86 (2010 Július 5)

loplopl írta:


> én nem esküdnék a spanyolokra...


 mindegy ki csak ne a németek!


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*Vb*

Hollandia


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*ji*

Budapest


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*gy*

Igen, én is


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*Vb*



loplopl írta:


> Hollandia


Szerintem... bár... németek jól nyomják, de szerintem se ők legyenek


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*dr*

vagy úgy


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*Vb*

Vagy a mi bírónk


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*yu*

Tizenkettő


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

Még 11


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szeretnék 20 hozzászólást


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

most


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*16*

16


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*eth*

Ebben van valami


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

még 19


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*17*

17​


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

vagy 18?


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*reth*

Már álmos vagyok


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*?*


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

esetleg 17 (még 4 másodperc)


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*neeeeeee*

ébredj... most kezdődik csak az éjszaka...


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*35t*

Be vagyok táblázva


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

aha Alt+s el gyorsíthatok


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*akkor is*

30


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

1x14


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

nem mégsem


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*trh2*

Szólj hozzá


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

a gyors válasz nem is gyors


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*rtg*

Arra már rég rájöttem, hogy mi az


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

hol a szemüvegem


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*rtyrw*

Ismered?


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

minek ez a várakozás


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*45y*

Apa, elmondom, hogy mit írjál be


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

valamit elszámoltam


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

nekem mondod ?
mit írjak?


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*6t4ui*

Az úton?


----------



## ps014 (2010 Július 5)

ez az ucsó


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

16


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*wrth*

A fiam szerint meg kell csókolnom ezt az oldalt


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*hmmm*

hmmm


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

Na kezdjük


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*jhwr*

Ha minden igaz ez a huszadik


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

de jó neked


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*tryh24*

Ez már a huszonegyedik


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

A pő, ha engem ejkibár


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*22*

22


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

:d


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*akkor most mennyit kell?*

tudjátok mennyit kell? csak egy file-t akarom, de most!


----------



## SCI-FI (2010 Július 5)

*tyj*

Jedna ptica kuca, kuca kucakiss
Nevidljive zalogaje kljuca
Kljuca svoja časova i danakiss
Čudna ptica, vrlo čudna hrana!kiss
:111::|
kisskisskisskisskisskiss:111:


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

18


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

**

és magyarul?


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

a 19


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

canadun.com


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*na?*

mennyit?


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

magyarul?


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Ne kapkod el a választást!


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

„Tedd, amit megtehetsz, azzal, amid van, ott, ahol vagy!”


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Az élet utazás, nem pedig az úti cél.


----------



## loplopl (2010 Július 5)

*hajaj*

még mindig nem


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

a b c d


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Az indulat olyan ördög, amit nagyon könnyű életre kelteni, és nagyon nehéz megfékezni.


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

5.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

A férfiaknak meg kell adni a küzdés és a nagy áron elérés illúzióját.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Minden beváltott ígéret maga is ígéret, egy újabb ígéret előzetese."


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Balszerencséje mindenkinek lehet, de csak okos emberek tudnak belőle hasznot húzni


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

ez nagyon jó!


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

A bölcsesség művészete abban áll, hogy tudjuk, mi fölött kell átsiklanunk.


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

6. már csak 14


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

31


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Mindenki a saját baklövéseit hívja tapasztalatnak."


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

4


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

Egy szó is lehet locsogás, s ezer oldal maga a tömörség


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"A sok szenvedés és boldogtalanság azért törhet rád, mert minden gondolatod igaznak véled."


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

hééét


----------



## NLPÉPA (2010 Július 5)

Ide kell írni a 20 szót vagy máshová? Nem tudom, de ha ide kell írni akkor az jó mert ez lassan meg is lesz vagy húsz szó és akkor minden oké lesz úgy.


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Egy bíztató szemvillanás olykor többet ér ezer vigasztaló szónál."


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

5


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Csak az gyógyul, aki felejt, csak azt gyógyítja az idő. "


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

6


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

7


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

NLPÉPA írta:


> Ide kell írni a 20 szót vagy máshová? Nem tudom, de ha ide kell írni akkor az jó mert ez lassan meg is lesz vagy húsz szó és akkor minden oké lesz úgy.


 
Ide kell kell írni a 20 szót, de kulon kulon.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

8


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Gyanítom, hogy ahány ember él a földön, annyi színárnyalata van a boldogságnak is. "


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Ami az egyik évszázadban filozófia, az a következőben józan ész. "


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

9


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"A féltékeny ember az előre feltételezett vereségét siratja. "


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

10


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"A zárkózottság az önkifejezéstől való félelem: attól tartunk, bármit teszünk, hibázunk."


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"Életed alkonyán elfelejted tévedéseidet. De sajnálni fogod, amit nem mertél megtenni."


----------



## iknight (2010 Július 5)

"A három legjobb orvos: a természet, az idő és a türelem. "


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

12


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

44


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

11111100000


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

11


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

14


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

és 12


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

nahát


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

talán


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

21


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

még


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

ma


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

13


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

meglesz


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

a


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

21


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

22


----------



## eva1957 (2010 Július 5)

éljen!


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

mennyi az elég


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

?


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

már 14


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

jön a 15


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

hajrá!!!!!!!


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

meg a 16


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

45


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

" Azt gondolják rólam, hogy ijesztő ember vagyok. De ez nem igaz! Gyerekszívem van. Az íróasztalomon tartom egy üvegben… "


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

17


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

még kettő jön


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

szaloncukor


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

Na????


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

haj


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

hát így könnyű lesz összegyűjteni a 20-at


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Valaki szereti a The Big Bang Theory-t?


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Mert ha igen, akkor ez tetszeni fog.


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

Gameboy


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Bemásolok pár részt belőle.


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

abdfghklmopqrtuvwxyz


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Ha tudtok angolul élvezni fogjátok!


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

még


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

3


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

valaki szokott CoD-ozni?


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

1*1=2 1+1=1


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Penny*: I’m a Sagittarius, which probably tells you way more than you need to know.


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Sheldon*: Yes, it tells us that you participate in the mass cultural delusion that the sun’s apparent position relative to arbitrarily defined constellations at the time of your birth somehow affects your personality.


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

én már láttam az új rémálom az elm utcában filmet


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Penny*: (puzzled) Participate in the what?


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

gyerünk


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

ad


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

kap


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Tetszett?? Jön is a következő


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

már megvan a fele


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Igaz, hogy hogyha nem ismered a sorozatot, akkor nem élvezed


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

42343


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

gabi1818 mindent bele!


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

elég már a


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

2


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

56


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

:s


----------



## Fahya (2010 Július 5)

1


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

19


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Leonard:* We need to widen our circle.


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

ez a 14.


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

15


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Sheldon*_:_ I have a very wide circle. I have 212 friends on myspace.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

30?


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

16-os karika


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Leonard*: Yes, and you’ve never met one of them.


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

na jól van


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

17.........


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

*Sheldon*: That’s the beauty of it.


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

fej-fej mellett haladunk


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

18 >:-(


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

ezvan sprite


----------



## londonbob (2010 Július 5)

biztos, ami zicher


----------



## gabi1818 (2010 Július 5)

20 :d


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

* “interesting” facts:* 


Leonard and Sheldon havea combined IQ of 360, making the average IQ 180.


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Sheldon is allergic to bees and cats, and also has asthma


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

27


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

Jeeee, megvan!  köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget.


----------



## mártica (2010 Július 5)

jó éjt!


----------



## Kingulica (2010 Július 5)

én ezt nem értem.. megvan a 20 hozzászólásom,mégsem engedi hogy letöltsek a fórumról. Mért van ez???


----------



## cvszal (2010 Július 5)

1.


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

Abcdefghijklemno...


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

pqrst...


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

Akdv4y5h2ctrg6db575w


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

8KRZbbwxldevqocx1dev


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

8plcma3k6359z6059865


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

5ag8pkss4zp8hkxycsmq


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

Dwld


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

12.


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

*20 *


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

21


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

*0*

3


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## ennniko (2010 Július 6)

V


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

sziasztok


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

el


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

szeretném


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

olvasni


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

újra


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

az


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

összes


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

olyan


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

skandar


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

graun


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

könyvet


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

amikbe


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

volt


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

alkalmam


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

bele


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

pillantani


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

valamikor


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

nagyon


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

régen


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

köszi


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

szépen


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

előre


----------



## vilmospadre (2010 Július 6)

is


----------



## SZEMi (2010 Július 6)

Neked


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

nemtom mér jó ez 
értelmesebb lenne eltörölni ezt az idióta 20 hozzászólás szabályt


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

q


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

a


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

444


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

555


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

666


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

44


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

112


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

478


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

464


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

99


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

654


----------



## donci12 (2010 Július 6)

475


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Remélhetőleg elérem a 20-at! Gyakorlatilag már háromszor is elértem!


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Ki nyeri a VB-t?


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Még hajtanom kell!


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Vár a Balaton!


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Vár az Adria! Viszonylag olcsón lehet vitorlás túrára menni.


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Szeptemberben Róma


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Gondolkodom, hogy milyen témát lenne jó indítani


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Utazás téma biztosan érdekel


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Egyébként a Balatonon is lehet vitorlázni, kipróbálom


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

huha


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Pörgessünk DNA fonalat!


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Sempervirens


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Aquila non captat moscas


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

21


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

23


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

25


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

27


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:656:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Primus inter pares


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Perpetum mobile


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:88:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

The right answer begins with the right question


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Kedd van


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:0:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Tajt siker


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

melyik a legkisebb prímszám?
0?
1?
2?


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

\\m/


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

nem lehet a 20-at lealkudni 10-re?
sebaj, még úgyis van 1 napom


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

wikipedia szerint 2 a legkisebb prím


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:55:


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

31


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

43


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:44:


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

<p> 7 </p>


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

*.*


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:23:


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

:9:


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

jó Neked Ildi, már 8-nál jársz


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:ugras:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:5:


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

x


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

))


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:4:


----------



## imi3 (2010 Július 6)

yesssss


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:444:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Hát még mindig nem OK


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Te csak várj, várj, várj!


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:222:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

Egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:34:


----------



## foodmaster (2010 Július 6)

*Érik*

A cseresznye is!


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:111:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:555:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:11:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:00:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:!:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

:777:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

://:


----------



## luca.ildy (2010 Július 6)

És már meg is van. Te csak gyüjtögess tovább Thelder HAJRÁ.


----------



## kissgabus (2010 Július 6)

Köszi a tanácsot! Kezdőknek jól jön!


----------



## thelder (2010 Július 6)

<a href="about:blank"> semmi </a>


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

szia


----------



## Anarone (2010 Július 6)

*Számolás kezdődik*

1




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

ahm


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

jó


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

helena rojo


----------



## Anarone (2010 Július 6)

Szia.


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

mizu


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

honnan


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

gkh


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## marisorte (2010 Július 6)

köszi


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## property (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## Csikikolega (2010 Július 6)

köszönöm


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

Szállnak


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

az


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

alkonyi


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

felhők


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

mint


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

halovány


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

haju


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

lányok


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

tűz-szinü


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

csillag


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

az ékök


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

libben


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

a


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

fátyol


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

21


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

utánok


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

Mennyei


----------



## keman (2010 Július 6)

22


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

őzre


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

vadásznak


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

nincs


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

nyoma


----------



## djoee (2010 Július 6)

(...fejezd be, ha tudod


----------



## Anarone (2010 Július 6)

Szia!

Nagyon szeretném, ha minél előbb elérném a 20 bejegyzést, hogy tudjak az oldalak között böngészi, illetve letölteni.
Megengeded, hogy számokat írjak egyesével?

Üdv,
Anarone


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

*q*

1


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

2345


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

nos


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

hali


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

334


----------



## babala123 (2010 Július 6)

szia


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

56


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

pff


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

ez igy elég érdekes


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

na mindegy


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

Szép az élet!


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

ghjfk


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

most már mégszebb!


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)




----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

még 17 üzenet!


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

Már csak 16 üzenet!


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

15 van hátra!


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

rampapapampam


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

Gyorsan megy az idő, még14!


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

hű 10


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

13, mint péntek!


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

3*4=12


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

[(3*4)]-(+1)=11


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

zsir


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

[(3*3)]+(+1)=10


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

na má 8


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

hello 9


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

ja, 8


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

...5


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

5...


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

négy


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

háá


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

négy


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

only yet three


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

kett


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

just jet two


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

yuppii


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

még1


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

by-by


----------



## davidub (2010 Július 6)

ez az!


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

és thx


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*segítség*

1


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

*kanadai befektetési gyémántok*

Az eddigi hagyományoktól eltérően irnék egy sokunkat érintő kérdésről,


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

2


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

3


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

4


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

5


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

6


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Az eddigi hagyományoktól eltérően irnék egy sokunkat érintő kérdésről,


 a Kanadából származó befektetési gyémántokról.


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

7


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

8


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

9


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

10


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

11


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

12


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

13


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

14


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> a Kanadából származó befektetési gyémántokról.


 Mint ezzel foglalkozó szakemberként, igazságügyi szakértőként,


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

15


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

16


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

17


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

18


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Mint ezzel foglalkozó szakemberként, igazságügyi szakértőként,


egyre többen fordulnak hozzám,


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

19


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> egyre többen fordulnak hozzám,


 emberek, akik valamilyen forrásból,


----------



## béla49 (2010 Július 6)

*help*

20


----------



## pappszy (2010 Július 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> emberek, akik valamilyen forrásból,


 Kanadából származó, betokozott,


----------



## pappszy (2010 Július 6)

béla49 írta:


> 19


.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Kanadából származó, betokozott,


 certificattal ellátott, gyémánthoz jutottak.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> certificattal ellátott, gyémánthoz jutottak.


 Ezen gyémántok nagyrésze szines, un.


----------



## meyet (2010 Július 6)

rampapapampam


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Ezen gyémántok nagyrésze szines, un.


 fancy color gyémánt, általában kékek,


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> fancy color gyémánt, általában kékek,


 szaknyelven ocean blue szinűek.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> szaknyelven ocean blue szinűek.


Elöször is fontos tudnunk, hogy


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Elöször is fontos tudnunk, hogy


 a szín nem természetes, hanem egy elektron besugárzás


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> a szín nem természetes, hanem egy elektron besugárzás


 következménye. Ebből adódóan ezeknek a köveknek nem olyan


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> következménye. Ebből adódóan ezeknek a köveknek nem olyan


magas az értéke, mint a természetes kék színű gyémántoknak.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> magas az értéke, mint a természetes kék színű gyémántoknak.


 Másrészt a certificatokon ár is szerepel.


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Másrészt a certificatokon ár is szerepel.


 Ami igen nagy hiba, mert nem tudjuk, hogy milyen ár?


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Ami igen nagy hiba, mert nem tudjuk, hogy milyen ár?


 Nagykereskedelmi ár, tözsdei ár, kiskereskedelmi ár?


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Nagykereskedelmi ár, tözsdei ár, kiskereskedelmi ár?


 Nem véletlen, hogy a GIA, HRD, IGI, EGL certificatok


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Nem véletlen, hogy a GIA, HRD, IGI, EGL certificatok


 egyike sem tartalmaz semmilyen árat. A konkluzió tehát:


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> egyike sem tartalmaz semmilyen árat. A konkluzió tehát:


 Mielőtt bárki elfogad egy ilyen "befektetési" célú gyémántot,


----------



## rrdiamonds (2010 Július 6)

rrdiamonds írta:


> Mielőtt bárki elfogad egy ilyen "befektetési" célú gyémántot,


forduljon szakértőhöz. Mindenkinek sikeres vásárlást kivánok.


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Köszi az ötletet.


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Nagyon jó ez a Fórum.


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Olyan dolgok vannak itt, ami máshol nem található.


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Ezer köszönet a feltöltésekért!


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

A gyerekeimnek sok jó dolgot találtam.


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Szuperek a feltöltések!


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*jg*

fhh


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*t*

jg:!:


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*hr*

dgrhh


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*2*

g


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*fe*

fg


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*158*

2163


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*sdsw*

54259868524587gbfdh


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*dfv*

11f564bg5f4h5b464h6f4h6g46h54f56464564654ghg56436456f4gh6436g464h646


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*hhg*

dchm15314n5d412d16b45d41v5dfg5f4gdf4g54531dg63fh4fr64gr456t46465f4g56d4g654dggt


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*frrh*

4gh54b8947th8646jk4jj4j564jhf6gh4htg4gh64


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*rghrhztuj*

vfghut4h6hf4g4f54b44trz78fhb9 zh
rrt9t7g


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*gfr*

dfjhjhfg464g6g4694nhj


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

Én könyveket keresek itt és először én is megijedtem a 20 hozzászólástól de így már nem lesz olyan nehéz


----------



## mano-mama (2010 Július 6)

Ezer köszönet!!!


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*trgfrg*

htjju khuhzzzzfggfhmzg


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*frtth*

zjuzuklilzizu


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*fhh*

fhnj,mnnh


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

úgy látom sokan részesítik előnyben a számokat


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)




----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*bvcb*

hnjgjnhj:..:kiss


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*fggg*

fdgdfghhh:kaboom:


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

meg a betűket


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*fdgd*

dgghgh


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

csak úgy össze-vissza


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*hjjghjb*

ghhjzjg


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*hghjghgjhg*

hgjjjj


----------



## rossi333 (2010 Július 6)

*fgdfgghghjhg*

jhhg


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

és legalább láttam már bombás smilet


----------



## Fadri (2010 Július 6)

köszönöm


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

c


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

33


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

333


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

3333


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

33333


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

333333


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

3333333


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:d


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

kiss


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:!:


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:--:


----------



## Jimmboy (2010 Július 6)

*jimmboy*

Sziasztok mindenkinek.


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

\\m/


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:34:


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

*Hozzászólok 1 *

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:4::4:


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

2. Ezt is számlálja?


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

Jaj, de jó


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:444:


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

4. Sürgősen szükségem van valamire


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:55:


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

5. Ma


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

6. Nem holnap...


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

7. Pláne holnapután...


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

:twisted:


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

8. Jaj


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

9. Jajajajajaj


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

10. De szép pillangó


----------



## aaniko111 (2010 Július 6)

Meglett a 20  legközelebb normális hozzászólásokat fogok írni
jó az oldal!!!


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

11. Sietnem kéne


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

12. szép volt, aaniko


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

13. Hajrá, Btrix


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

14. Szükségem van ...


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

15. Valamire


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

mielőbb


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

nem is nekem


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

a fiamnak


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

mindjárt


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

meglesz


----------



## Btrix (2010 Július 6)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉs igen! Köszönöm szépen még egyszer! Üdv


----------



## takacs lorant (2010 Július 6)

ha megvan a 20 hozzászolasom, akkor miert nem enged letolteni? valaki segitene?


----------



## doorshun (2010 Július 6)

ez jó 1


----------



## etele7 (2010 Július 6)

*abd*

abc


----------



## BiGFooT (2010 Július 6)

*kezdet*

egész


----------



## etele7 (2010 Július 6)

szeretem a levest ami finom és jó lol


----------



## BiGFooT (2010 Július 6)

*+1*

ötletes


----------



## BiGFooT (2010 Július 6)

*3*

megoldás ez a topic


----------



## nyanya0406 (2010 Július 6)

a


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

*sziasztok!*

jó ötlet


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

gyorsan


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

hozzászólok


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

20x


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

és hozzáférek


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

a könyvhöz,


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

amit


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

szeretnék


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

megnézni


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

a honlapon


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

12345


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

egyébként


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

azon


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

vagyok


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

is


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

tetszik


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

A szeretet jegyében élek és cselekszem


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

a fórum


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

már


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

korábban


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának, és reménykedj a holnapban


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

is gyakran


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Ha


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

nézegettem


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Ha a meggyőződéseid nem segítenek, dobd ki őket.


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Bármibe is kezdek sikerre viszem azt


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

érdekes


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Az élet egy csodálatos melódia, amit csak egyszer hallgatsz végig.


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

hozzászólások, hozzászólók


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

vannak


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

Gyermeket nevelni nem jog, nem kötelesség, hanem AJÁNDÉK.


----------



## brabra (2010 Július 6)

itt


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

A boldogságodat nem az határozza meg, ami veled történiek, valójában az számít, hogy mit gondolsz arról, ami veled történik.


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

ott kezd el, ahol tudod. A legjobb formádat add, és rád találnak majd a jobb lehetőségek is.


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

en eseményben ott rejlik a lehetőség, hogy átformáljon bennünket és megváltoztassa a gondolkozásunkat."


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

örület


----------



## mürrcsi (2010 Július 6)

"Soha ne vágd szét, amit ki lehet bogozni!"


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

gyüjtögethetek


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

20 at


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

hihetetlen


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

Na még 15


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

a szerelem szép


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

szeretek szeretni


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

Miért?


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

remélem megtalálom amit keresek


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

jupiiii


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

abcd......


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

miauuuu


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

virágok közt veled lenni


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

irom ami eszembe jut


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

szászorszép


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

kék nefelejcs el ne felejts


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

autó


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

rég várok valakire...akit megtaláltam


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

honfoglaló


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

123456


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)

miert kell?


----------



## Ivike1985 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

*-*

Hát akkor egy pár viccet csak hogy ne legyen unalmas


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

*-*

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Az iskolában a tanító néni így szól Pistikéhez:
- Pistike, ha anyukádnak van három almája, és hétfelé kell osztania, mit csinál?
- Kompótot!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Magyarórán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja:
- Józsika, a kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen, tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Családi idill:
- Drágám, hozd ide a sört a hűtőből!
- Varázsszó?
- Odabasszak?!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Egyszer egy jól keresö apa úgy döntött, elviszi vidékre 7 éves kisfiát azzal a céllal, hogy megmutassa neki, milyen szegény emberek is vannak, és hogy a gyermek meglássa a dolgok értékét, és felfogja azt, hogy milyen szerencsés családban él.
Egy egyszerű falusi család házában szálltak meg, ahol egy napot és egy éjszakát töltöttek. Amikor a vidéki út végén tartottak, az apa megkérdezte fiát.
- Nos, mit gondolsz erről az útról?
- Nagyon jó volt, apa!
- Láttad, hogy némelyek milyen szükségben és szegénységben élnek?
- Igen.
- És mit láttál meg mindebből?
- Azt, apa, hogy nekünk egy kutyánk van, nekik négy. Nekünk egy medencénk van otthon, ők meg egy tó partján laknak. A mi kertünket lámpák árasztják el fénnyel, az övékére pedig csillagok világítanak. A mi udvarunk a kerítésig tart, az övéké addig amíg a szem ellát. És végül láttam, hogy nekik van idejük beszélgetni egymással, és hogy boldog családként élnek. Te és anyu viszont egész nap dolgoztok, és alig látlak titeket.
Az apa csak fogta a kormányt, vezetett csöndben, mire a kisfiú hozzátette:
- Köszönöm apa, hogy megmutattad, milyen gazdagok is lehetnénk.


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Riport a dél-afrikai Caster Semenyával, aki 800 méteren nyert a berlini világbajnokságon.
- Mit szól Ön ahhoz, hogy sokan megkérdőjelezik női mivoltát?
- Leszophatnak!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Nagypapa horgászik a nyolc éves unokájával, és az öreg rágyújt, mire a kissrác:
- Nagypapa, kaphatnék én is egy cigit?
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
- Nem.
- Akkor még kicsi vagy te ehhez.
Horgásznak tovább, egy idő után az öreg kinyit egy doboz sört. A srác megint megszólítja:
- Nagypapa, kaphatnék én is egy sört?
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
- Nem.
- Akkor kicsi vagy te még ehhez.
A srác morog magában, de aztán előveszi az anyukája pakolta sütiket, és
enni kezd. Az öreg odafordul hozzá:
- Kaphatok én is a sütikből?
Mire a kis srác:
- Eléri a farkad a segged?
A papa önelégülten:
- Bizony, hogy eléri!
- Na, akkor baszd meg magad, mert ebből egy darabot nem eszel.


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Kohn és Grün találkozik:
- Szervusz Grün! Mi van mit vettél? Miért van annyi óvszer a kezedben?
- 25 darabot vettem! - válaszol Grün.
- De miért?
- Nézd, bementem a DM-be, és egy iszonyú jó begyes szőke eladó odalép, és megkérdezi: "Mit óhajt uram?".
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni, válaszoltam.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek? - így a nő.
Elképedve válaszoltam, hogy természetesen. A nő elém térdel, előveszi, teljesen beveszi, leápol végig, majd száját megtörülve közli:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
Ennyi jóért nem volt pofám néhányat mondani, így kértem 25-öt. Na ez történt - mondja Kohnnak.
Kohn teljesen transzba jőve kérdezi:
- S ez így lesz, ha én megyek be???
- Persze.
Kohn elrohan a DM-be, ahol valóban ott a bomba nő.
- Kotont szeretnék vásárolni. - hadarja gyorsan az eladónak.
- Megengedi, hogy méretet vegyek önről? - kérdezi kéjes szájjal a hölgy.
- Természetesen!!!
A nő letérdel, előveszi, kiadóan leápolja, full extra, majd megkérdi Kohnt:
- Ez a méret van, mennyit parancsol belőle?
- ...köszönöm, egyet se, csak érdeklődtem...!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

A szőke nő boldogan újságolja a barátnőjének:
- Ezzel a gáztűzhellyel jó vásárt csináltam! Három hete gyújtottam meg a lángot, és még most is ég!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Melyik a villamos energiával legjobban ellátott ország?
- Magyarország. Nagy a feszültség, kicsi az ellenállás, minden csak volt, a vezetők érintése pedig halálos.


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Haldoklik az öreg Kohn. Mondja a feleségének: 
- Asszony, ha meghalok, minden vagyonomat temesd el velem! 
Pár nap múlva a temetés után áll a sírnál Kohnné és a barátnője. Azt mondja a barátnő:
- Ugye, nem voltál olyan hülye, hogy minden vagyonát eladtad, vettél egy nagy gyémántot, és betetted abba a kis dobozba az urad mellé!?
- Ó, barátném, én mindig engedelmeskedtem az uramnak. Eladtam minden vagyonát, betettem a számlámra, írtam neki egy csekket, ha beváltja, beváltja, ha nem, nem...


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Tegnap beállított hozzám egy Tyrannosaurus Rex és Hamlet. Volt nagy dínóm, dánom.


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

dsfdsfsdfdsf na ez tuti nem sértő


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

f


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

f Haver! Miért nyalogatod azt a könyvet?
- Azt írták benne, hogy lsd. a 28. oldalon...


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

Az anya nyulat készített az újévi ebédre, amelyet az apa saját maga vágott le. A gond csak az volt, hogy a gyerekek nagyon szerették a nyuszikat, így nem mondták meg nekik az igazat. Ebéd közben a kisfiú, aki nagyon jóízűen eszi a nyulat, megkérdezi:
- Apa, milyen hús ez?
Az apa büszkén mondja:
- Találd ki... adok egy tippet... az anyátok néha szokott így becézni engem!
Ekkor a kislányuk mindent kiköp a tányérba, és azt mondja a testvérének:
- Úristen, nehogy megedd, ez egy fasz!


----------



## atina89 (2010 Július 6)

na most már meglehetne a 20


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

fagfagjéagaga


----------



## MsSila (2010 Július 6)

A 20 elvileg nekem is megvan, a 48 óra meg nagyon rég letelt már mégsem tudok letölteni, pedig nagyon szereték egy könyvet...
:S


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

agafgahaggaa


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

gahghjsghdga


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

agahahdgha


----------



## manóbenci (2010 Július 6)

aghafhfgjsfghsdfgafg


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

A politika fogalmának egyszerű és közérthető magyarázata:
Figyelj, fiam:
Én hozom haza a pénzt, tehát én vagyok a KAPITALIZMUS.
Anyád ügyel a pénzre, tehát Ő a KORMÁNY.


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

Nagyapád ügyel arra, hogy minden rendben legyen, tehát Ő a SZAKSZERVEZET.
A bébiszitter a DOLGOZÓ OSZTÁLY, és mi mindannyian azért dolgozunk, hogy
Te, a NÉP jól érezd magad, és minden rendben legyen.
A pár hónapos kisöcséd pedig a közös JÖVŐNK.


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

A kisfiú elraktározza a hallottakat, és elmegy aludni.
Éjjel arra ébred, hogy az öccse telekakilta a pelenkáját és sír.Felkel, és
szólni akar az anyjának, de az olyan mélyen alszik, hogy nem bírja
felkelteni. Bemegy szólni a bébiszitternek, de a szobában látja, hogy az
apja éppen hempereg vele az ágyban, miközben a nagyapja kukucskál be az
ablakon.Senki sem veszi észre, hogy Ő is ott van, így visszamegy aludni.


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

Másnap kérdezi az apja, hogy el tudja-e mondani a saját szavaival, hogy mi
is az a politika?A kisfiúnak eszébe jutnak az éjszaka látottak, s így szól:
-A politika az, amikor a kapitalizmus kihasználja a dolgozó osztályt, amit a
szakszervezet csak tétlenül bámul. A kormány alszik, a néppel senki sem
törődik, és a jövő is szarban van!


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

Két barát iszogat a bárpultnál .A sokadik pohár után egyik egyszer csak
lehányja a saját ingét. Teljesen elborzad,hogy ezért a felesége meg fogja
ölni,nem tudja mit tegyen. Mondja a haverja:


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

- Van egy ötletem!Tegyél az inged zsebébe 50dollárt,és mond azt a
feleségednek,hogy egy idegen hányt le,de hogy kifizesse a mosási díjat,
adott 50 dollárt.
Telik-múlik az idő, jól érzik magukat,isznak tovább. Miikor a férj haza
megy, amint belép az ajtón a feleség egyből ráförmed,hogy mért olyan részeg
disznó,hogy lehányja magát. Mire a férj:


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

- Volt ott egy fickó, aki nem bírta a piát és lehányt,de kifizette a
mosási díjat,50 dollárt!Itt van az ingem zsebébe!
Belenyúl a feleség az ingzsebbe és 100 dollárt talál benne. Értetlenül
kérdi:


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

- Nem azt mondtad , hogy 50 dollárt adott?
Feleli a férj:
- Ja! Volt ott egy másik csávó,az meg adott 50 dollárt, mert beleszart a
gatyámba!


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

*Gyanútlanul mentem hazafelé a kocsmából, mikor hirtelen felcsapódott a
járda.*


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

*Egy nő papagájt akar venni. Elmegy egy állatkereskedésbe, ott azonban csak egyetlen papagáj van. Az eladó figyelmezteti, hogy a papagáj egy bordélyház tulajdonosnőé volt, ezért a szókincse nem éppen szalonképes.
A nőt ez nem zavarja, azt mondja, majd átneveli a madarat.
Hazaérkezve leveszi a takarót a kalitkáról. A papagáj megszólal:*


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

*- Új ház, új madám. 
A nő nagyot kacag, és kíváncsian várja, hogy a lányai hazajöjjenek az iskolából. 
Megjönnek a lányok, őket meglátva így szól a papagáj: 
*


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

*- Új ház, új madám, új kurvák.
A lányok gurulnak a nevetéstől, és várják, hogy apjuk is hazajöjjön és meglássa a madarat.
Vacsorára megérkezik a családfő. A papagáj így szól hozzá:*


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

*- Új ház, új madám, új kurvák, de régi vendégek... Üdv Józsikám!!!*


----------



## atczo (2010 Július 6)

Meg van a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

*valami*

A jelen a jövő múltja. kiss


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

mikor éárem el?:4:


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

nehezem megy


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

:6:11


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

15 kis pihi


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

16 és még 4


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

17 és még 3


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

18 és még 2?


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

n


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

:77:19 és még 1


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

j


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

kiss CSÚCS elértem????


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

lml


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

fs


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

gfasf


----------



## Czaga (2010 Július 6)

Szerintem még midég nem


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

dgadg


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

da


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

*n*

sd


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

mn


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

*nb*

nb


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

fg


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

ikszdé


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

sd


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

íxy


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

g


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

xyc


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

ggg


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

xcs


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

hel


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

wew


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

szép napot


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

cd


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

gsdgfgvhsdgfgjasffgjasdfdfgsdfg


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

neked is


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

wewewe


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

ggffgghhggffgghhjkjjhhggff


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

cdcdcdcdcd


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

wewwwe


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

dcfcdcfc


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

wewewewwwwe


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

blablablablabla


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

vfcfdc


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

wewewewwwwwwwwww


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

megy ez mint a xxddddd


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

jhjj


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

ccd


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

nyuszoooossososoasasas


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

d


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

loöööwoov


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

sdfssssdfdfsdfsdfs


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

konverzió


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

xcd


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

mert kell az írás


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

cdd


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

és mert már csak 10 kell


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

oroszlán


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

daad


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

dcdcdc


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

utolsó előtti


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

egynyolc


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

xyx


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

és az uccsó


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

ccddcd


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

plusz a ráadás


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

cfddcdc


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

sdcsd


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## lente (2010 Július 6)

c x


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## gere01 (2010 Július 6)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

jhlkh


----------



## cs.dora (2010 Július 6)

nk.


----------



## marder (2010 Július 6)

adadd


----------



## regekregek (2010 Július 6)

k


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

Ez


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

a


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

fórum


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

jó


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

ötlet!


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

Köszi


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

szépen!


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

19.


----------



## FNorberto (2010 Július 6)

És 20!


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

nagyon sokat segítesz vele


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

örök hálám


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

enélkül nagyon semmit nem tudok csinálni az oldalon


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

A *perzsa nyelv* (más néven: fárszi/párszi nyelv; perzsául: فارسی‎ vagy پارسی) az indoeurópai nyelvcsalád indoiráni ágán az iráni nyelvek csoportjába tartozik. Megkülönböztetünk óperzsa, középperzsa (pehlevi) és újperzsa nyelvet. A mai modern perzsa valamely középperzsa nyelvjárásból alakult ki, azonban a középperzsa óperzsával való viszonya nem teljesen tisztázott. Az újperzsát Iránban (régebbi neve: Perzsia) közel 70 millióan beszélik. A Kr. u. 7. században bekövetkezett arab hódítás következtében sok arab szó került a nyelvbe. Szintén az újperzsa nyelv területileg elkülönült változatai (nyelvjárásai) a cirill betűkkel írt tádzsik, valamint az Afganisztánban beszélt dari.
A perzsa nyelv az indoeurópai nyelvekhez hasonlóan flektáló, azaz hajlító nyelv, jóllehet, a képzőrendszer révén mutat némi agglutináló jelleget is.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

*Tartalomjegyzék*

[elrejtés]


1 Története
2 Írás és kiejtés
3 Nyelvtan 
3.1 Szerkezet
3.2 Főnév
3.3 Melléknév
3.4 Személyes névmások
3.5 Igék 
3.5.1 Példa igeragozásra
3.5.2 A tagadás


4 Nyelvi példák 
4.1 Példaszöveg
4.2 Példa társalgásra
4.3 Számok

5 Ismertebb előadók ezen a nyelven
6 Nyomtatott forrás
7 Külső hivatkozások


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Története [szerkesztés]*

Három nagy korszaka van: óperzsa, középperzsa és a ma használt újperzsa.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Írás és kiejtés [szerkesztés]*



 _Bővebben: Perzsa ábécé_​ A mai perzsa általában arab betűkkel, az arab ábécé egy némileg módosított változatát alkalmazva íródik (több betűvel, mint a klasszikus arab, és az ejtés is eltér). Mivel az arab ábécé a rövid magánhangzókat nem jelöli írásban, ezeket véglegesen a mondatbeli összefüggés határozza meg, ami a megértést megnehezíti. Vannak hangzók, melyeket többféle betű is jelölhet. Bár a kiejtésben a rövid-hosszú magánhangzók közötti különbség eltűnt, az írás még mindig ezt tükrözi.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

A perzsának létezik latin betűs ábécéje is, amelyet a nemzetközi átírásban használnak, ez a következő betűkből áll: _a, â, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, š, t, u, v, x, y, z._ A hat magánhangzó _(a, â, e, i, o, u)_ közül az _a_ rövid magyar á-nak, az _â_ a magyar a-hoz közelítő nyílt o-nak felel meg (a klasszikus perzsában hosszú á volt), az _e_ rövid zárt e, az _i, o, u_ pedig ugyanúgy hangzik, mint a magyarban. A mássalhangzók közül a _c_ magyar cs-nek felel meg, a _j_ magyar dzs hangot jelöl, _q_ leginkább a francia „raccsoló” r-hez hasonlítható, csak zöngétlen, az _s_ ejtése magyar sz, a _š_ hangértéke magyar s, míg az _x_ erős magyar h-nak hangzik, mint a _ch_ a Bach, pech szavakban; a többi mássalhangzót ugyanúgy ejtik, mint a magyarban. Ritkán előfordulnak a perzsában hosszú mássalhangzók is, amelyeket hosszan is ejtenek, mint a magyarban vagy az olaszban.


----------



## agidal7 (2010 Július 6)

*szó*

Nos, nagyon jó tanács köszi.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

A hangsúly általában az utolsó szótagra esik, mint a franciában. A hangsúlytalan _a_ hangot gyakran gyengébben (elmosódottan) ejtik.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Nyelvtan [szerkesztés]*

* Szerkezet [szerkesztés]*

A szórend általában _alany–tárgy–határozó(k)–állítmány,_ a kötetlen köznyelvben azonban teljesen szabad is lehet.


----------



## agidal7 (2010 Július 6)

*valami*

abcd abcd gfadd


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Főnév [szerkesztés]*



 _Bővebben: Perzsa főnév_​ A mai perzsa nyelv a magyarhoz hasonlóan nem ismer nyelvtani nemet. A törökhöz hasonlóan csak határozatlan névelőt ismer. Alapállapotban a főnév határozott, tehát pl. a _ketâb_ szó jelentése egyaránt 'könyv' és 'a könyv'. Határozatlanná tenni kétféleképpen lehet: _ketâb-i_ vagy _yek ketâb_ (köznyelvben a kettő kombinációja, a _yek ketâb-i_ is előfordul).
A perzsa ötféle többes számot ismer, ebből három az arabból került át. A _-hâ_ végződés eredetileg csak élettelen tárgyak többes száma volt, az élőlényeké _-ân,_ de mára a _-hâ_ gyakran használatos élőkre is. Az _-in,_ illetve az _-ât_ az arabból átkerült hímnemű, illetve nőnemű szavak többes száma. Ezeknél is előfordul, hogy helyette a _-hâ_ vagy (csak élőknél) az _-ân_ többes számot használják. Az ötödik fajta többes szám az ún. tört többes, olyan szavaké, amik arabból kerültek át az ottani, tört többes számukkal együtt.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Melléknév [szerkesztés]*



 _Bővebben: Perzsa melléknév_​ A melléknév mindig egyes számban van, kivéve, ha a mondat alanya, például a fehér ruha, de: a fehérek bepiszkolódtak. Sok melléknév határozóként is szerepelhet.
A melléknév lehet a mondat jelzői állítmánya, és szerepelhet jelzős szerkezetben. Ha jelző, nem egyeztetjük a jelzettel (kivéve pár arab átvétel), és a jelzett után áll (beszélt nyelvben előtte is állhat).
Fokozása: _-tar_ illetve _tarin,_ pl: _bozorg:_ nagy, _bozorgtar:_ nagyobb, _bozorgtarin:_ legnagyobb. A felsőfokú a többivel ellentétben megelőzi a jelzettet.
A perzsa egyik legfőbb jellegzetessége, hogy a jelzőt a főnévhez tapadó _-e_ (ha a főnév magánhangzóra végződik, akkor _-ye)_ képzővel kapcsolja (ez a modern indoeurópai nyelvekben meglévő birtokos elöljárószónak felel meg, például angol _of,_ spanyol _de,_ stb.). Példa: _ab_ „víz”, _garm_ „meleg” → _ab-e garm_ „meleg víz” (szó szerint: „vize a melegnek”). Ennek az _-e_-nek a neve _ezafe._
A tulajdont jelző névmásokat a személyes névmás fejezi ki, például az én ruhám.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

* Személyes névmások [szerkesztés]*



 _Bővebben: Perzsa névmások_​ A perzsában, akárcsak a magyarban, a személyes névmás elhagyható. Általában egyforma az alanyesetben, tárgyesetben és birtokos esetben. Az egyes szám első személyben használt tárgyeseti _man rā_ néha _marā_-ra rövidül a beszéd során.


----------



## christyna (2010 Július 6)

Rendes alakok Személy Egyes Többes 1. man mā 2. to šomā 3. u ānhā (csak nem emberek, de köznyelvben az is lehet)
ishān (csak emberek, választékos)


----------



## szszabolcs18 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

abcd


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

A rideg és ellenséges világegyetemben keringő Rosamond 6 nevű bolygó ideálisnak tűnik...


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

Wilks, a könyörtelen tengerészgyalogos és Billie, az árván maradt lány együtt menekül meg az idegene...


----------



## remir22 (2010 Július 6)

*jó ötlet*

Nah akkor hamar összegyűjtöm 



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## remir22 (2010 Július 6)

b


----------



## remir22 (2010 Július 6)

c


----------



## remir22 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## remir22 (2010 Július 6)

:d


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

Wilks, Billie és Bueller az idegenek szülőbolygója elleni támadás utolsó túlélői. A Földre való viss..


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

1-es hozzászólás


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

jöjjön a második!


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

harmadik?


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

csak nem a negyedik?


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

Aphex Twin


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

emmegmivolt?


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

többet már nem hetvenkedek


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

Közel három évszázaddal ezelőtt a Weyland-Yutani társaság csillaghajója, a Nostromo vészjelzést fogo...


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

nyolcker


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

kilencre hazaérek


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

A tizedes és a többiek


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

jdsfljdshfjhsdfkjshdfkjf


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Sok jó és hasznos dolgot találtam itt!


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

oké, találtam könyvet


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Jó időtöltési lehetőség


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

amit szeretnék


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

letölteni


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

már 5


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

heten,mint a gonoszok


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

te leszel az én párom


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

A _Lambeosaurusról_ William Parks készített leírást 1923-ban, húsz évvel az első, Lawrence Lambe által tanulmányozott leletanyag felfedezése után.


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

168


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

avatar


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

10,10 tiszta viz


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

és az e heti lóttó ötös nyerőszámok: 11, 42, 55, 67, 79


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

A _Lambeosaurus_ testfelépítése a többi hadrosauridáéhoz hasonlóan lehetővé tette, hogy az állat két és négy lábon is tudjon mozogni, amit a rokon nemekhez tartozó lábnyomok is igazolnak.


----------



## renato81 (2010 Július 6)

21


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

Hosszú farkát elcsontosodott inak merevítették, megakadályozva, hogy lefelé hajoljon. A mellső lábakon négy ujj volt, a hüvelykujj hiányzott, a második, harmadik és negyedik ujj pedig egy csoportban helyezkedett el, patákkal ellátva, ami azt jelzi, hogy ezeket az állat a súlya megtartására használhatta


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Szemely szerint en egy konyvet keresve talaltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

A „procheneosaurusok” nem az egyetlen fejdíszes kacsacsőrű csoport, amit az 1900-as években tanulmányoztak és elneveztek. Akkoriban elfogadott szokás volt nemeket és fajokat elnevezni olyan jellegzetességek alapján


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Jo kis minden van osszegyujtve itt


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

Emellett az 1970-es években William J. Morris tanulmányozta a Baja Californiából származó óriás lambeosaurina maradványokat. 1981-ben az ?_L. laticaudus_ nevet adta a számukra (a típuspéldány az LACM 17715 jelzésű lelet)


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Sötétség.

Mindent körülölelő. Tirkokat ölelő árnyalak. Biztonság a káoszban. Fénytelen lelkek otthona. Elménk zavaros ködburka.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

S a minden belőled tör elő. Csírája a hajnalnak. Utat tör magának a fehér nap. Fény ezer árnyalata játszik arcomon. Keresek Valamit.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Bánto e vakitó világ. Rajtam ezer kutakodó szempár. Kétszínűség az arcokon. Színek keverednek. Értekek eltünnek.


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz. Márai Sándor


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Teljes a zűrzavar. Emberi lelkek háborognak. Hanyatlik a nap. Jön az alkonyat. A homály mindent eltakar.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Egyenlűvé lesz tebenned minden. Lelkek megnyugvást találnak. Halála a világnak. Fogadj engem is magadba. Egy ujabb kezdet.


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

A sikeres ember az, aki reggel felkel, este lefekszik, és közben azt csinálja, amihez kedve van. Bob Dylan


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Egyszer réges régen,
Ahogy minden mese kezdetén
Hol volt, hol nem volt…
Volt egyszer egy királylány,
Ki a “szőke hercegre” vár-
Állj! Szőke volt egyáltalán?
Ki tudja... lényeg: a mese folytatódott.
A királylány meg szomorkodott, 
Mivel nem akadt vőlegénye,
Ki a Bmc-ből kisegítse.
Egy nap aztán minden megváltozott,
A királylány se szomorkodott.
Kiváncsi vagy , hogy mi történt?
(Ha igen olvasd tovább!)
Én is az vagyok,
De mivel ez nem szabvány mese,
A végét talald ki te!
Mesékből ennyi bőven elég,
Mert még nem tartasz a levél végén,
Kitartásod hatátértéke végtelen, ugye?
Választ meg se várva,
Algoritmust nem használva
Kívánok:
Boldog ..........!

Saját szerzemény


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

hhhnnneee


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Az élet csöppet sem nevetséges - de el tudják képzelni, milyen lenne, ha nevetés nélkül kellene élni? Leonid Semenovich Sukhorukov


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

MINTHA

Lattalak valahol egykoron
Kezedet fogtam mar
Szavad fulemben zengte dallamat
S erzem ismertelek, mint kisdiak
Sokat jatszottunk, mienk volt a vilag
Vonatra ultel, kalandor lettel
Emlekkepett festettel
Igerted: nemcsak emleked leszek
Melleted leszek, fogom kezed
De ezt meg meg kell tennem
Lattam mint jutsz at a szivarvany alatt
Szavam elakadt
Csak neztelek, csendben kovettelek
Zavarni munkadban nem mertelek
Oromod, banatod ismeretlen lett
Nem ertettelek
Segitod, tamaszod akartam lenni
Kimelni akartal bajodtol, magadtol
Elvesztettelek
Immar a szavak bennem elapadtak
Lettem hallgatag
Talalgatom titkon ki vagy
Magamban keresem titkodat
Jatszotarsam voltal egykoron
Egy asztalhoz ultunk deli orakban
Ha kanont zengett gyomrunk
Egyazon fuszerek izesitettek etkunk
Megse egy lett eletizunk
Okito iskolank is kozos volt
Megis mast kaptunk orokul
Igy hat csak egyett kerek
Ne feledd kozos napjaink
Mikor meg egy labdan osztoztunk
S egyazon dalt dudoltuk fennhangon
Most is egy dallamot dudol szivem
Melyre az ajkam zengi a szoveget
KIVANOK BOLDOG ELETET!!!
Onzo szivemnek egy kereset
Hallgasd meg meg kerlek
Oszd meg velem uj eleted.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

zstkjdkjd


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Lelkek

“Az ember alkotta!” -Viszhangozzák a falak
Atomjaira hullotak a nagy szavak.
Épített nagy üveghegyet, melyen túl látni nem lehet
A babérkoszorút magának ítélve
Lépkedett nagy dölyfösen.
Útja végén ott az érem- vitte hite
Az árnyat feledve, mely sarkát röghöz köti
A Választ vélte meglelni, ajkát szonoklatra nyítja…

Emberek fülei mellett suhan el szava 
Aszimptotája a szív dallama.
Ne nézd a magasságot, itt a cinege az ágon
Tisztítsd te is magad 
Meglásd a nap válik majd árnyékoddá.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

KUSZA EJSZAKA

Kezemben a kulcscsomoval allok a jardaszegelyen,
S nezek szerteszejel-messze meg az ejjel?
Balkezemben az ajandek,
Melyet var az unepelt szemely.
Nevet, arcot nem tudok,
De erzem-hozza tartok;
Latom mint utkoznek az atomok,
Pedig szemuveg az ablakom,
Innen nezem a vilagot.


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

De ha mindig minden simán menne, akkor túlságosan is hozzászoknánk. Szükség van néha egy kis zűrzavarra. Különben nem élveznéd igazán, ha jól mennek a dolgok.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Nezek s neha elrevedek,
Mint s hogyan letezem-
Haladok s rohanok s megsem mozdulok.
Vagyok akar egy axioma-
Melynek ertelme alig van.
Minek,kinek ez ajandek?
Hisz az elet szinjatek, melyet kozbezarnak
Hol kot a szabalyzat, a szoveg nem valtozhat.


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Egyedüli törvény: tedd, ami jól esik!


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Szobak es tajak, mind kifacsart arnyak
Nyitom az ablakot, ujabb szobat talalok-
Benne oriasok s kiralyok
Kik a tronukon ulnek es onnan beszelnek
Szamat nyitom hogy szolhassak,
Te hallgas hangzik a parancs-
Hallom mint szavalnak dicso diadalt
Nevuk nem felejtjuk hamar.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Allok elottuk s latom hiusaguk,
De ok eszre sem vesznek a tukorrengetegben,
Mit elebuk allitottak a kegyencek.
Dicseret, bokok hada, hodolnak a hatalomnak
Foldre fekusznek, mindent megtesznek.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Utes a hatamon- Kiralyod!
Terdre esem, kezem leteszem, ra nem nezek
Valami leesett, viszhangozza a terem
Mit kezem eddig tartott labamnal,
Ajandek az uradnak!- Ajandek a kiralynak?
Szemet, fegyvert szegeznek ram
Vedem ajandekom, mit var a baratom,
Kit szemem maig meg nem latott, 
Szivembe zarta letet, ez ajandek mit o kert
Korulottem leptek duborognek, atkok zengnek
Maguk kozzul az utcara kivetnek.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

9999999


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Megint magam vagyok, az ejszaka gyermeke
Zsebembe ragot keresek- kulcscsomot lelek
Egy mar lattam hova vezet, 
Egy maradt remenyem hogy hozza vezet.
Rohanok, baktatok, jobbra-ballra forgok
Sehova nem jutok
Fenyek resekbol, fust kemenyekbol
Ballra! Fordulj ballra!- suttogja a szel
Legyen hat mit o kivan, arra megyek tovabb
Lepes lepes utan, szivem ritmust jar
Nem megyek tovabb, ajto elott labam megall.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

8888888


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

A forralt (vagyis tehát: melegített) bor receptje ezerféle. Olyan ez az itóka, mint a lecsó vagy a Jóisten: annyiféle, ahányan hiszünk benne.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

653542


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Természetesen vannak helyzetek, amikor komolynak kell lenni. De a túlzásba vitt komolyság rosszat tesz az ember karrierjének, és még rosszabbat általános egészségének.


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Hallom mar hangjat, dallal var
Lepcsore ulok, vandorkent hallgatom dalat. 
Ajto nyillik, elottem all, szivem kalapal
Ajandeka nalam, lelkem darabja nala, 
A haz kulcsa mar a zarban
Min kettot fordit kezem, bejulrol reteszelem.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

22222


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

74363533


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Ketely?

Mikor megszületsz nyitva szád, torkodból kiabálsz
Jön a halál szemed csukva, kezed összefonva 
Ennyi voltál csak?
Egy ember, két dátum közzé bezárva
Kezdet volt érkezesed?- (vagy) büntetés
Megváltásod halálod?- (vagy) pokolra jutásod
Ki dönti el teljes-e élted, hisz ezt meg senki meg nem érte
Utolsó pillanatod e világ peremén
Futó képek sorozata?- (vagy) remélt életed filmje
Végtelen kicsiny kérdesek gyülhetnek össze benned
A választ megleled?- hisz fel sem ismered
Mid marad hátra?- hited ringatja vágyad:
Szép e nap, szép az élet- örök éjszaka, sikitó félelmeid
Ördög voltál, angyalként szárnyal szived
Mi lesz veled?- nincs semmi mögötted
Hova száll szived?- nincs is reményed
Születtél e zárt világba- születésnapod
Fekszel fekete leplen- halálod
E két napod számit csak hirdeti fejfád
Kinek fontos voltál- élte meg nem áll
Magával hordozza ki is voltál.


----------



## danibattyo (2010 Július 6)

12012


----------



## bettina74 (2010 Július 6)

Néha azt hisszük, elveszett valami, pedig nem. Csak máshova került.


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

kell


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

még 12


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Egy vadász medvenyomokat követ 1 km-t halad déli irányba, majd 1 km-t ment keletre, végül 1 km-t északra, és ekkor visszaért oda ahonnan elindult. Milyen színű a medve?


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Egy Észak-Déli irányba haladó tengeri hajón egy matróz áll a korláthoz dőlve, és kelet fele nézve szemléli a tengert. A hajó másik oldalán ugyancsak a korlátnak támaszkodv anyugat fele néz egy matróz. Állandóan a megadott irányba nézve azzt mondja a kelet felé néző matróz a másiknak: “ Hallod-e, mitől kormos az orrod?”. Megszólal erre a másik: “ A te inged eleje is csupa korom!”. Hogyan látták meg ezt egymáson, amikor az egyik mindig kelet felé, a másik mindig nyugat felé nézett?


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Egy hajó a part közelében hargonyoz. Oldaláról 10 fokú kötélhágcsó lóg a vízbe. A foko egymástól 30 cm-re vannak, s csak az utolsó fok éppen a víz színéig ér. A tenger ma csendes, csaka kezdődő dagály mozgatja a víztükröt. A dagály óránként 15 cm-rel emeli a víz szintjét. Mennyi idő múlva kerül víz alá a hágcsó harmadik foka?


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Amikor a Fekete Király alszik, akkor az amit igaznak hisz, hamis. Más szóval, amit a Király alvás közben hisz, az hamis. Amit viszont ébren hisz, az mind igaz. Nos, múlt éjszaka, pontosan 10 órakor, a Király azt hitte, hogy ő is és a Királynő is alszik. Aludt ekkor a Fekete Királynő vagy nem?


----------



## aktizsu (2010 Július 6)

Lehet-e 3×3 -as bűvös négyzetet készíteni az első kilenc prímszámból?


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

na lassan


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## Mellon89 (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

üdvözlök mindenkit és köszönöm a tippet!
Truzsi


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

na?


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

ehh


----------



## Truzsi (2010 Július 6)

Még 10 hozzászólás


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

köszi


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 6)

namivanmi?


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

hétfő


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

kedd


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

szerda


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

csütörtök


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

péntek


----------



## NLPÉPA (2010 Július 6)

de bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

szombat


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

vasárnap


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

márcsak nekem is 10


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## sophi24 (2010 Július 6)

kitartás mindenkinek!


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

*gyűjtés*

Szia! NEm igazán tudom még, hogy hogyan is kell ezt a hozzászólás gyűjtést csinálni, de remélem beletanulok, mert nagyon tetszik az oldal!! pörgettyű kata


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

kezdem megérteni, hogy mit kell csinálni


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

3


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

csak legyen kitartásom


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

holnap milyen idő lesz?


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

5nél tartok


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

vebu nincs kedved beszélgetni? csak a számok helyett??


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

jó a meccs


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

a németek fognak nyerni


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

jó a bíró


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

10. hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

egyszer biztos vége lesz!!??


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

13 szerencsés szám?


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

a 14?


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

már csak 6


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

vezet hollandia


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

1:0


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

nem nyernek a németek?


----------



## pörgettyű (2010 Július 6)

és ez az utolsó?!


----------



## Ancsika34 (2010 Július 6)

szép gól volt!


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## Ancsika34 (2010 Július 6)

hajrá Hollandia!


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## vebu (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

vannak olyan kedvenceim, amiket itt megtaláltam

köszi


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Nekem is van sok könyvem, írjatok ha kell vmi


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Már egy éve regisztráltam csak a hozzászólások jönnek össze nehezen


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Remélem addig nem jutok el itt, hogy a betűket vagy a számokat sorolgatom


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Ez tényleg működik?


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Hát még jópár hozzászólás kell:-(


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Lehet, hogy ez nem jól számol?Sok 5 üzenet után jött a 6


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

párat nem számolt:-(
de lassan járj tovább érsz


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

nem értem az elsőket miért nem számolta, úgy már 10 felett lennék


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 6)

A tudatlanságnál csak a tudás nem akarása a rosszabb.


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

még ma meg lesz a 20 remélem


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

ha sikerül akár a telefonomon is olvashatom az itteni kedvnceket


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

akkor kezdem


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

köszönöm a sok jó könyvet amit feltesztek


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

már csak 7 kell, az a szerencse számom


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

ez már a második


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

látom más is így gyűjti a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

igazam van, 3


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Besenyő István vagyok igaz? 4


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Nem? De! 5


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Kedvenceim a Coelho és a Fable művek


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Há mán megin igazam van! 6


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

Kicsit riaszto a husz hozzaszolas, ha csak egy temat keresel!!!


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Szeretem az idézeteket, itt is van sok jó


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Ne adjátok fel, gyorsan meg van a 20


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Besenyő M.I.V. István aki vagyok, azaz Besenyő mindíg igazam van István tehát 7


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

*Hozzászólás*

Jaj már csak 2 el sem hiszem


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

erdekesek a tartalom nelkuli hozzaszolasok


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Már izzadok! 8


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Ha minden igaz ez a 20. UTOLSÓ


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

akkor is hozzaszolok


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Kitartás Mpeter37


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

de mihez is


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

még ez is! 20 másodperc 2 üzenet között. 10


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

:d


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Basszus, aki ezt kitalálta!!! 11


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

kitartas


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

elveszitettem a fonalat


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Ja és ettől még két napig semmi! 12


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

:77:


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Ó hogy az a trabantillatot árasztó, kétütemű lóhere


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

nyugi, turelem rozsat terem. vagy megsem?


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Megcsináltam a 20 hozzászólást!!!!
Már régen regeltem még sem enged tölteni!

WHY?


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

jól van, már haladunk 14


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

tok jo a tema


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

a felen tul vagyok


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

Ja hogy még várni kell:-((((((
Tiszta szomorú lettem


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Mondom két napig, semmit nem tudsz letölteni, 20 hozzászólás ide vagy oda!


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Most ez 15 vagy 16?


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

ezen is tul vagyok


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Ez a 17


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

:111:


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Engem itt sz....nak, segítség!!! 18


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

meg nehany hatra van


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Az utolsó elötti tehát 19


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

hol is tartok?????????????????


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

16.


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

harom


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

ketto


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

meg 1


----------



## Mpeter37 (2010 Július 6)

Utóljára egy vers
Besenyő nagyon nagy költő Istvántól
A kebelbarátom
Valahol egy kebel, nekem a barátom
Szép és igen okos, képzeletbe látom
Testi lelki szinten volnánk sülve főve
Csak az a nő hol van akire rá van nőve?
20


----------



## etasello (2010 Július 6)

kiss


----------



## Gyongyi85 (2010 Július 6)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

minek ide irogatni, tök hülyeség


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

na mindegy csak meglesz az a 20


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

ááááá


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

na még van egy pár...


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

ez az ötödik xD


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

már úgy töltenék..


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

annyi jó dolog van itt


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

1


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

ccccccccccc


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

na még vajon mennyi van


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

tök jól elvagyok itt magamba, de nem akar valaki beszélgetni??


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Izgalmasak a fórumtémák!


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

na még 10-et


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

sálálá...


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Jó, hogy ennyi minden hozzáférhető!


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

kettőőő


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

jó hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra...


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Javasolnék egy társkereső részt is!


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

csak 3


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

porque me faltas tu...


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

4


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Valahol meg lehet azt nézni, hogy kinek-kinek összesen hány hozzászólása van/volt már?


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

na már nemsok van hátra


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

5


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Lehetne egy külön műveltségi vetélkedős rész is!


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

Miranda77: a neved alatt ott van hogy Üzenet és a szám


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

6


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

7


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Aranyosak ezek a grimaszok! Érdekelne, hogy hogyan készülnek.


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

8


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

csak 9


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Van olyan, akit érdekelne a rizs, mint téma, és természetesen annak fogyasztása? Receptek stb.?


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

már csak 3 kell


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

10


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

11


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Érdekelne, hogy miért pont 20 hozzászólás kell minimum ahhoz, hogy valaki letölthessen az oldalról.


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

wáááá


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Szívesen olvasnék a prevenció témájáról is.


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

13


----------



## Kittus089 (2010 Július 6)

vajon minek kell ez?... szerintem semmi értelme hogy 20 hsz kell és csak akkor tölthetsz... de nekem ez az utolsó


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

14


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Indíthatnánk egy olyan szobát is, ahol csak alliterációk segítségével lehetne kommunikálni.


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

15


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## Miranda77 (2010 Július 6)

Örülök,h itt lehetek!


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

19


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

Végre-végre 20!


----------



## Saneton (2010 Július 6)

Megvan a 20:?


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Van egy kártyajáték, amelyikben szintén nagy szerepe van a 20-as számnak.


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Csak római számmal szerepel a lapon: XX


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

kezdem 1


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xix


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

1+1=2


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xviii


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

2+1=3


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xvii


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

np72 írta:


> Xviii



nem tudsz eltéríteni:4


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xvi


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

4+1=5


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xv


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

np72 írta:


> Xvi



Ezek római számok? 

6


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xiv


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

6+1=7


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xiii


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

már megvan az 1/3 része!

8


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

8+1=9


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Igen.

XII


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

666


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Xi


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

777


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

Hú, de gyors vagyok! 1 másodpercet kellett várnom.

10


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

X


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

888


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

999


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Ix


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

egyezer.


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

Nem tudtok belezavarni. Már a felén túl vagyok!

XI


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

nulla.


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

Xii


----------



## tittózyee (2010 Július 6)

dublanulla7


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

12


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

viii


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

vii


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

vi


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

четырнадцать


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

v


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

fünfzehn


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

16


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

17


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

iv


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

18


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

utolsó előtti


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

ii


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

20


----------



## np72 (2010 Július 6)

Aki nem tud mit hinni, hijjon tarokkot.
De ezt csak az utolsó körben, egyetlenként: I


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

на всякий случай: двадцать один


----------



## acsbela (2010 Július 6)

Most már biztosan megvan a 20. Életemben először találkoztam ilyen gyors fórumozással.


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

Akkor kezdem én is


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

na és persze folytatom


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

és még 18 hátra van


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

bocs 16 elszámoltam


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

ciki


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

huu ez unalmas, de talán megéri


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

közben ittam ettem


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

pisi is volt az ivás miatt


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

még 11 szörnyúúú


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

úúúúúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

mit irhatok még?


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

9


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

8 7 6 5


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

vagyis lassan a végén vagyok


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

még 6


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

haaaat????


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

elszámoltam ?


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

17 )


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

2


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

1 és kész


----------



## Szatyor75 (2010 Július 6)

kösz


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

Köszönöm az infót! Élek a lehetőséggel!


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

A


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

C


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

B


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

ez elment vadászni


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

D


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

ez meglőtte


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

Ez hamar megy..


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

ez hazavitte


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

ez megfőzte


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

F..


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

G


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

és ez a kicsi mind megette


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

H


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

I


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

J


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

K


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

falába...


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

L


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

bekoppant a ház falába


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Itt volt tegnap Devecseri...


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)




----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

jaj de nagyon bevacsorált (Kosztolányi: Kacska rímek)


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

M


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

N


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

O


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

P


----------



## petersen0001 (2010 Július 6)

R Köszi!


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Almát eszünk ma, rá diót,
és hallgatjuk a rádiót.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Polgári idill_

Pislán
máléz a kislány.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Orvosi tanács_

Hogy nyugodtan alhass,
üres legyen az alhas.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Tréfák_

Azt mondod, hogy elegáns,
de bókodnak fele gáncs.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Átadta a telefont,
mit lombokkal telefont.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Hégel: -
Az ember nem eszméktől ég el!


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Emlékezet:
titkos, mint dinnye, a föl nem szegett és
nem lékezett.


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Napoleoni buzdítás katonáihoz_

Rátok tekint két félteke,
hogy féltek-e?


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Holnap összedől e bús világ_

Atlasz:
hanyatlasz!


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Kétségbeesés_

Fölkelni reggel, rágni régi zsemlét: -
inkább a nemlét!


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

Hegyezem a fülem, ül-e
a lomb alatt fülemüle?


----------



## malnacska77 (2010 Július 6)

_Új rím_

Hogyha a tál rozsdás,
kínos minden mosdás.


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

hat valoban gyongyszemeket talaltam itt...


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

hat akkor nyomkodom


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)




----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

vicces,de jo


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

ertem...


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

.


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## szunyogo (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

hm


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

hat


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

nyolc


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

kilenc


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

tizenketto


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

Tudja valaki hogy hol találom meg az alkonyat (twilight saga) könyveket német nyelven? Köszönöm


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

...előre is köszönöm...


----------



## rainheart (2010 Július 7)

22


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Hali mindenki!


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Még nem hallottam spam-topicról...


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

De kétség nélkül érdekes felfedezés...


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

És szükségeltetik némi skizofrén hajlam hozzá...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

jottem


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

Lattam


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Hogy összegyűjts 20 postot értelmes...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

Ettem


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

vettem


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

De mégis tökfelesleges hozzászólásokkal


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Amúgy


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

jaja QI ????


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Király az oldal


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

beallunk


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Kár hogy nem előbb találtam rá...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

a sorba...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

ha ha hahaaaaaa


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

hi-hi-hihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Legalább lesz mit olvasni...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

mar


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

gyulik


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

Kifogytam...


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

issssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:..::..::..::..:


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

skizo-party ftw


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

nedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:2::2::2:


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

ennyi hozzászólást és egyik sem vág a témába... XD


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

minggyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

tizenot


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

tizenhat


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

qweryu


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

tizenhet


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

uytrewq


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

tizennyooooooooooooooooooooooooooooc


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

egyhijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjanhuuuuuuusz


----------



## 3tollas (2010 Július 7)

oszt itt a viiiiiigeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!::!:


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

asdfghj


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

yxcvbm,


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

3!!!


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

2!!!


----------



## verdictus (2010 Július 7)

1!!!!


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Nagyon jó az oldal. Még a 20 elött ajánlottam másoknak is. Most egyelőre hajtunk a 20-ra, utána majd komolyodunk.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Még 19. Huh, kemény lesz.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

18 van.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Remélem végzek ezzel fél órán bellül.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Azért ennek így nem sok értelme va, elég lenne, ha időkorlát lenne a letöltésekhez.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Persze nem adjuk fel.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Közeledik a fele.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Amúgy kis kedvcsináló: arok.intro.hu


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Jó lesz kideríteni pár dolgot itt az oldalon. Talán fellelhetők az 56-ban kivándorolt nagyapám gyermekei, C64 rajongók, és más hasznos dolog, ami engem érdekel.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Na, itt a fele, nem is olyan nehéz ez. A 20 mp szünet se kutya.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Vajon mennyi az idő Kanadában ilyenkor?


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Keményen éjfél körül lehet.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Ja, van óra. Az biztos helyi idő szerint megy.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Meg hát Kanada nem is kicsi.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Azért a 20 épp elég lesz, kezdek unatkozni.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Vajon valaki olvassa is ezt a fórumot? Nem lehet túl izgalmas a sok szám, mellesleg nagyon helypazarló lehet.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Már csak 4 van hátra. Brrrrr.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Na, előre is kösz a hasznos tartalmat, majd igyekszem aktívabban fórumozni.


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Kinek jó ez?


----------



## cargosgr (2010 Július 7)

Tádádádáááám. Elértük vala. Szeressem ezt a múltidő szerkezetet. Kár hogy nem nagyon használt, ellenben szép. na, minden jót, kedves 0 hallgatóság!


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

s


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

z


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

i


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

a


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

hali


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

boccs


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

a sok


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

felesleges


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

hozzá


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

szólás


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

miatt


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

j


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

l


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

v


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

hj


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

bv


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

vvbn


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

jhgj


----------



## Tokosaba (2010 Július 7)

dffdf


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## Mcecil (2010 Július 7)

kiss


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

*:d*

Na ez nagyon jóó


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

aham ez nem semmi


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

roland e60


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

lehet zöld az ég


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

50pengő


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

kikjkj


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

ohh my good


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

lelkünkből szól ez a dAL


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

Ajajjjj


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

Udtamassipol


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

december


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

fair


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

bll bll antenna


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

má 14


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

ford


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

blá blá blá


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

atenció


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

autó motor


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

cukor 20


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

jééé


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

no


----------



## DJBUDAI (2010 Július 7)

áh


----------



## NLPÉPA (2010 Július 7)

Ide kell írni 20 szót, hogy lehessen letölteni azt a tao-s könyvet, vagy esetleg máshová, de akkor hová? Vagy mégis ide? Nem tudom. Te tudod?


----------



## mkJózsi (2010 Július 7)

22 sem elég?


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok. Ide is írok


----------



## scanman (2010 Július 7)

Itt mindenki magát szórakoztatja? :O


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult. :smile: Köszi!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult. :smile: Kösziii!


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim, amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

*üzenet*

Hogy fog összejönni a húsz ...


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

S


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Z


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

E


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

R


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Te jó ég, mire lesz meg az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

glugy glugy


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Öhm...


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Placcs


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Kedvencem az ananász


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Szeretem Stephen King könyveit


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

4378358538i4e7343


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

694358329393846838


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

gsdhajsajfffffffffffffffff


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Nah már csak 5 hozzászólás


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Hehe


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Ahj


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Már elég unalmas


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

micsoda hozzászólások


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

Holnap...csütörtök


----------



## falovacskaa (2010 Július 7)

:idea::99:kiss


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

mit lehet tenni, kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

látom más is küzd a 20 hsz-ért


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

csak egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni németül...


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

nem tudom hol tartok


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

alkonyat nématül fent van?


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

kb 8. hsz


----------



## száhuj (2010 Július 7)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Július 7)

*igenhttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

kb 9. hsz


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

kb 10. hsz-om
lassan haladok


----------



## LDA795 (2010 Július 7)

köszönöm!


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

ooh már látom, ez a 14...így már más


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

20+2=22 haha


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

Köszönöm a segitséget a 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

akkor próbálkozom az abc-vel is


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

zsofica115


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

LDA795 írta:


>


 Köszi


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

Azért nem hinném hogy az abc értelmes hoozászólás


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

bocsi, hozzászólás


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

véletlenül idetaláltam


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

még nem ismerem az oldalt


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

a fórumtémákat


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

egyelőre hozzászólást gyűjtögetek


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

nah még párat


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

aztán próbálom megismerni a site-ot


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

17. hsz....lassan


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

a szokásokat


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

a viselkedési kultúrát


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

bár gondolom hogy


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

ez hasonló mint más fórumoknál.


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

Ha jól emlékszem


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

érdekes


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

48 órát is kell várnom


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

mik vannak


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

egyelőre csak a képeket


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

szeretném nézegetni


----------



## zsofica115 (2010 Július 7)

végre megvan, nah még pár óra és mehet a letöltés


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

aztán lehetséges, hogy


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

esetleg letöltök valamit, vagy


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

netán feltöltés lesz belőle.


----------



## jasminee (2010 Július 7)

Oppá, készen is vagyok.


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

próba


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

sok jó dolog


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

kis helyen is elfér


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

kerestem


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

találtam


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

most


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

írok


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

hogy


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

el is


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

érjem


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

adbc


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

mindenképpen


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

kell


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

express


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

disco


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

szer lm


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

című


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

számát


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

le


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

egy kettő három négy öt...


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

töltenem


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

hétfő kedd szerda csütörtök


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

gyerünk már


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

péntek szombat vasárnap


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

123


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

január


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

egy


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

eme


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

február


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

március


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

dolgokat


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

ajaj


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

kettő


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

otp 4860


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

hol volt


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

hol nem volt


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

már csak 4850


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

az óperenciás


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

megint 4860


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

április


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

tengeren


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

május junius julius augusztus


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

kezdem unni


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

szeptember október novemberdecember


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

esik az eső fúúúj:S


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

ez most mire jó?


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

ma szerda van


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

bakker


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

200


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

hétfőőőő hétfőőő hétfőőőő


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

túl


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

kedd


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

búúúú


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

itt nem esik az eső


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

de unom basszus...


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

legyen már péntek


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

de jó neked, itt szakad :S


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

hányadik lehet...


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

süss fel nap, fényes nap


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

kertek alatt a ludaim megfagynak


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

tegnap itt is esett


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

milyen hülye mondóka ez...


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

én szerettem kicsinek


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

szentég, már csak kettő kell


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

itt sem esik


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

még 2


----------



## zsuzsi1591 (2010 Július 7)

én is szerettem 
ááh és ez a 20.


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

nekem még sok


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

kell az a k. disco express


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

na


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

ön nyert  további jó szórakozást


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

most ezt miért ?


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

megszámolom hol tartok


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

lassan meglesz


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

kellene valami jó film


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

már csak nyolc


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## Easy76 (2010 Július 7)

basszus rég megvan!!! )


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## fanni93 (2010 Július 7)

és megvaaan!!!


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

én a kisfiamnak szeretnék letölteni oktató játékokat, programokat hogy tanulhasson egy kicsit, okosodjon,


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

és nagyon érdekel az amerikai, canadai létforma


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

át fogom böngészni és hozzászólni amint lehet


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

nagyon sok anyag van fent


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

nagyon köszönet érte


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## pa_ (2010 Július 7)

na


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

csao


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

köszönet 3


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

köszi5


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

még 19


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

már csak 18


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

kitartás


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

még van!


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

csak előre


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

a


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

hozzászólás


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

elérése


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

érdekében


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

nine


----------



## zooped (2010 Július 7)

üdv mindenkinek az állatkertből


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

8 nekem is


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

köszi 6


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

köszi 7


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## zooped (2010 Július 7)

zoo


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

nekem 8


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

na és 9


----------



## zooped (2010 Július 7)

soksoksok


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

ezután 10


----------



## zooped (2010 Július 7)

még mindig


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

ez 11


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

na 12


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

kész


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## mitosz66 (2010 Július 7)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## nika31 (2010 Július 7)

kész köszi


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

na 13


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

még soha nem fórumoztam!
köszönöm a tanácsot, kezdem a számolást!
a.


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 7)

na 14


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## kissani (2010 Július 7)

21


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*1 hozzászólás*

Kicsit bonyesz, de jó


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*2*

2


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*3*

3


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*4*

4


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*5*

5


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*6*

6


----------



## KViktória (2010 Július 7)

*7*

7


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

a


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

b


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Hm, korrekt..!


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

c


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Ezzel ki lehet küszöbölni a mániákius letöltős felhasználókat


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

d


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Gondolom én.. :S


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

e


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

REmélem jól gondolom.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

f


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

g


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

h


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Ez egy értelmes mondat.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

i


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Ez is.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

j


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

k


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

És ez is.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

l


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Meg ez is...


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

m


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Detto.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

n


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Ezt is annak szánom.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

ny


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Sárgarézből van a pipakupakom.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

o


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Bonchidai négyes.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

p


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Kolompos csárdás.


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

q


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Vagy olyan nincs?


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

r


----------



## nmart (2010 Július 7)

s


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Tekerőlant.


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Avagy nyenyere.


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Kanadai mackó.


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Erdélyi barna mackó.


----------



## totnik (2010 Július 7)

Szép napot és jó munkát Mindenkinek!


----------



## drd (2010 Július 7)

Karinthy Frigyes mindig hatásos és jó!


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

rzzr


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

menőmanó


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

Na most már talán meglesz .....


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

És nem


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

Még mindig kevés


----------



## Mylady1976 (2010 Július 7)

Na még egy


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

*asd*

asdasdasd


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

*1*

Ingyom


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

*2*

Bingyom


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Tálibe


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Tuta


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Libe


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Tá-libe


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

megy ez...


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

nah még 10... [email protected] meg


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

9.


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

8.


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

*7.*


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

HAJRÁ NÉMETEK!!!! Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

és az uccsó............


----------



## gravit (2010 Július 7)

Áhhh Köszi!! Zsír a Topic  jah és HAJRÁ NÉMETEK Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Szeta1986 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

01


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

02


----------



## bgyurci (2010 Július 7)

egy


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

03


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*1*

1


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

04


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

05


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*2*

2


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

06


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

07


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*drei*

drei


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

08


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*fir*

four


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

09


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*fünf*

pety


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*seszty*

6


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*szem*

ziben


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*vószem*

élyt


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*9*

9


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*ten*

cén


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*ósönz*

ileven


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

*fm*

fmmmf


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*cvölf*

12


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

fhmfhm


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*ms thirteen*

from house md


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*14*

14


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*15-0*

fiftín láv


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

*sweet 16*

yee


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

**

köszikiss


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

**

hghg


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

adult 18


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

**

ghghg


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

klepi klep


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

hjhjh


----------



## fmafma (2010 Július 7)

éééééééssssssssssssss


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

nbnbn


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

nb nvb


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

mghmhj,v g


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

ghghmg


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

www.buliweb.5mp.eu


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

www.buliweb.5mp.eu


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

www.gabrien.hu


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

ghrfh


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

thtrhnh


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

vbbbnv


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

ghghmnbcfd fhng


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

*gj*

jgjgmg


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

zjredzje


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

*tztj*

edtjedt ez


----------



## varga.atis (2010 Július 7)

u6h5enzhjn e


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

01


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

02


----------



## fnefa (2010 Július 7)

03


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

abc


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

01


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

03


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

05


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

02


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

04


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

06


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

07


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

08


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

09


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Ez nekem magas mint disznónak a zsiráfvájú...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Vagy tehénnek a farzseb...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Éppen itta korsó sörét,mikor belé ment a sörét...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Pechje volt a komának,vége lett a lakomának...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Egy kispesti vendéglőbe egy kis pesti vendég lő be...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Ügyész halált kér a vádban,bizonyíték-vér a kádban...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Kicsiny bajszát leperzselé a forró eperzselé...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Tejgyári capricco

Éjfél után kettőkor megbuggyant a túró,s a vaj oly kemény volt hogy nem fogta a fúró...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Betyárkörte,vandálkömény,litercica,récefácán pillangó...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Ja és a halindzsa...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Csoknesszi szörny és a Csobilla folyó...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Régóta vágyom én az Androidok mezonkincsére már és maga Rodgers kapitány?


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Jelentékeny nemi siker ha a gyerek nem is iker...


----------



## umargareta (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Hát tudod kinek van ekkora lába?

Hát a jetinek.Mert a jeti nincsen is...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

király


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

15---Teszegetjük-fogyogat...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

a


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

b


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

A szuperpozíciós metrika látszólag indefinit ívelemének,holott az univerzum metrikája szigorúan riemanni,azaz pozitív definit...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

c


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Kirilejzumát a kakasülőnek...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

d


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

e


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Zsírkopoltyúfedőlemezdarabka...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

asszem most addig írom az angol abc betűit, amíg ki nem jön a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

nehogy azt mondja az angol tanárom, hogy nem gyakorlom a nyelvet


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

egyébként én azt hittem, elég ha a "hírek" rovatnál meg van a 20 hozzászólás... de aztán pofára estem...


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Csumpiháusz sebestrensz hurkateknó


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

f


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

g


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

h


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Fekete bikapata kopog a pepita patika köveken...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

i


----------



## Jaba01 (2010 Július 7)

Kar a karé
láb a lábé
láb a karé
karalábé...


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

j


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

k


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

l


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

m


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

n


----------



## KatieG (2010 Július 7)

Köcike a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

g


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

every day you save my life


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

523+659=1182


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

"Meg volt a tervem, hogy változtatok az életemen, és egészen új irányba mozdulok... feledve minden múltam... és a bánatból életet meríteni."


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

'Gandhi said that whatever you do inlife will be insignificant, but it's very importatn that you do it, becaouse nobody else will.'

/Remember me/


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

"... bármit csinálsz az életedben, az jelentéktelen lesz, mégis nagyon fontos, hogy megtedd, mert... soha nem tudhatod... hogy mi az életed igazi értelme..."


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

,,... minden életnek van értelme...akár száz évig tart, akár száz másodpercig. Minden életnek... és minden halál... a maga módján megváltoztatja a világot."


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

"Tudta, hogy az életet sokkal fontosabb lenne élvezni, mint az értelmén gondolkodni. Én is tudom."


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

"Legyen biztos, hogy azok, akiket szeretsz, tudják... Legyen biztos, hogy tudják, mit érzel... Mert különben... vége lehet."


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

Lehet, hogy felelőtlen vagyok, de rendes felelőtlen....XDXD


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

f


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

gs


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

You took your time to choose...


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

4522


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

4534


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

papucs


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

hóókusz-póóókusz...


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

zöld.


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

kék.sárga.lila.piros.


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

fehér fekete...


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

Az élet játék, játszd. Az élet túl értékes, ne tedd tönkre.


----------



## Ancsacsi (2010 Július 7)

48324


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Esik az eső!


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

Aki nem keres, azt megtalálják!


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Ha itt a nyár, ugye komám...


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

legyen jó idő!


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Egyél libám egyél már!


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Nézd a napot, lemegy már.


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

abcd.....


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

eéfg.....


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Éjfél tájban, 8 órára, esti harangszóra, bim-bam-bumm!


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Vagy valami ilyesmi


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

kegyetlen játékok


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

Egy boldog pillanat nem más mint színes vadvirág mi elhervad míg haza sem érsz


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

nem jut több az eszembe!


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

száll a kakukk fészkére


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Az jó f!ilm


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

a remény rabjai


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

A kegyetlen játékok


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

halálsoron


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

:d


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Ez már a 11.


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

jsdofgdfb


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

még mindig esik :'(


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

...


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

a fülke


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

mamma mia


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

:s


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

gran torino


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

dgkldfsnbőpnfb


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

pqrst


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)




----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Zöld paradicsom, liliom,liliom


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

lesz ez még így se


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

..


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

cv,bnmkpsngkőpbnk


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

......


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

ha én....


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Az is tetszett


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

...............................


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

a tanú


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Szerelmes Shakespeare?


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

dfvbklfn bop


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Álljon el az eső!


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

zuhanás


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

sjkfvéldnsfbj


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

kajdhnf


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

az is jó csak régen láttam már


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

dfjbggkfbmőopj


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

tizedes meg a többiek


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

rgkopfjnbpkf


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Nem sok hiányzik már!


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

na igy most mar nekem is konnyu lesz a 20 hozzaszolast begyujteni


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

elit alakulat


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

süssön ki a nap!


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

schindler listája


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

12-13-14


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

akkor lehetne strandolni


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

wefkjgno


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

De ne legyen kánikula!


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

az élet szép


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

ja és napozni


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

valakinek meg van MP3ba a Tizenketto-tizenharom-tizennegy cimu nota?


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Csak kellemes meleget akarok!


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

sgjpőfihbio


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

a jó a rossz meg a csúf


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

holnap ne essen!


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

rgjerptiőhn


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

lej lej o lej lej oj le-le-le


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

két öszvért sara nővérnek


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

ergjiőpwborh


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Holnap nem fog!


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

a boltkóros...


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

gettó milliomos


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

wjgoiperw


----------



## Nia218 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

naplója....férjhez megy....


----------



## pillike77 (2010 Július 7)

Ez a 20.


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

érjgn


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

áhh már csak 3


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

14.


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

nekem meg nincs 20. ez 5


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

már csak 2


----------



## ginanes (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

ez tiszta hülyeség így
minek van akkor ez a "topik", ha nincs értelme?


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## Nafee (2010 Július 7)

végeee


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

akkor inkább ne kelljen a 20 hsz


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

nem?


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

na, már csak 3


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

fdytgxbahejkusyhxnb


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

meg 12


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

jó játék


----------



## szerencse7 (2010 Július 7)

UTOLSÓ!!! Helló mindnekinek


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

az az


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

na na haladok en is


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)




----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

:*


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)




----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

nyilnak az orgonak


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

nincs nekem mar szerencsem


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

szia


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

eso eso csepereg.


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

na meg egy s kesz.


----------



## Herczike89 (2010 Július 7)

utolsooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

próbálom összesezdni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

esik az eső


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

ami kezd már kissé unalmas lenni


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

jók ezek a figurák pedig nem én raktam oda, hanem automatikusan


----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)




----------



## Libus (2010 Július 7)

egyáltalán szereti még valaki az esőt?


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 7)

Waszlavik


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

1



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## juditkecskemet (2010 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Nekem megvan a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem tudok letölteni :-(


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Szia Libus!


----------



## juditkecskemet (2010 Július 7)

még írok írok


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

eBook-ra vadászom....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

???


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Mi ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Gyakorlatilag néhány perc alatt megvan...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Majd a 2 napos reg...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Könyvért még nem kinlódtam "ennyit"...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

De már csak 9 (8) üzenet és 1 nap...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Azt a smiley-t nem szántam bele...


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Honnan a smiley?


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Itt nincsen mód mondjuk... valami beszélgetésre? Csak egy fórum.


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

Na még 4....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

3....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

2....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

1....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

0....


----------



## shawncrahan (2010 Július 7)

és egy bónusz


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

r34r43r34


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

34r3444


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

A bölcsész hallgató egy hosszúra nyúlt ivászat után meginvitálja
ivócimboráit a lakására, levezetni a bulit.
Ahogy körbejárják a lakást, kiszúrják, hogy az egyik szobában van
egy hatalmas fém-gong mellette egy jókora ütővel...


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

Kérdik a házigazdát:
-Hát ez meg mi?


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

-Ez, kérlek szépen egy beszélő óra!


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

-Beszélő óra? Hát ezt hogy csinálja...?


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

A házigazda felkapja az ütőt, ráhúz a gongra egy isteneset, a
hanghatás izsonyatos...


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

Mire a fal túloldaláról áthallatszik valaki dörgedelme:


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

- A jó qrva anyádat! Hajnali fél három van, te állat!!


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

:-d


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm az oldalt


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

7. Én is köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

*2*

Sajnos nem vagyok kanadai


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

6.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

...és sajnos nem is mostanában leszek


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

5. Sajnos én sem.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

de remélem legalább 2 nap mulva letölthetem azt a könyvet, amit kinéztem magamnak


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

4.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

elég rosszul alszik még mindig a kislányom


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

3. Én is remélem. :-D


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

pedig már 2 és fél éves


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

2. Vodkás tej? :-D Csak vicc volt, nem megsértődni! :-D


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

Üzenetgyűjtés 1


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

és már jön a következő


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

1. Lehet,hogy Ő is az időváltozást érzi!


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

remélem sosem kell majd fehéroroszt itatnom vele


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

Kettő


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

időváltozást 2 és fél éve?


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

három


----------



## zsoca74 (2010 Július 7)

Csak tipp volt.


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

négy


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

öt


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

hat


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

van valaki Kanadából?


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

hét


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

ok, nem sértődtem meg


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

kilenc


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

qqriq


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

gyűlik az üzenet


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

még nyolc


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

ezután hét


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

tizenöt


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

kitartás


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

tizenhét


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

darázs garázs


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

tavasz varázs


----------



## boza2010 (2010 Július 7)

itt a 20.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

Azt nem értem 20 totál fölösleges hsz.-re miért van szükség?


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

Ha kell beírom ide mind a húszat.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

15 jó ég :/


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

Csak szemetelek, semmi értelme


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

rákényszerülök sajnos


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

1.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

Ha valami olyan témát találok, úgyis hozzászólok


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

2.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

kár ezért a sok spamért


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

talán Kanadában értik


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

3.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

de ti tudjátok, én meg csinálom


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

mert kell


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

4.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

olvasta valaki a álomba ringató praktikákat?


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

5.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

miért kell?


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

én nem


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

6.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

semmit nem kell


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

egy txt fájlt szeretnék letölteni


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

7.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

de ez kell


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

na jó, csak vicc volt


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

8.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

9.


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

jól elbeszélgetünk


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

Te mire pályázol?


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## nyau32 (2010 Július 7)

meg van köszönöm a csevegést


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

Láttál valami jó témát?


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

12.


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

én is


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## wkorcsi (2010 Július 7)

sziasztok! jó fórumozást-töltögetést


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Szamomra erthetetlen miert is kell minimum 20 hozzaszolas...ami voltakeppen akarmi lehet....de ha szukseges, hat legyen. Talan modositani kellene a regisztracio utani "jatekszabalyt" mint pl. minimum 10 vicc vagy kedvenc recept bekuldesevel, igy legalabb ertleme lenne az elso beirasoknak...
Igy mindenki jol szorakozna ill. tanulna valami ujat. ))


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## wannascream (2010 Július 7)

éés az utolsó. köszönöm, hogy ilyen élményben lehetett részem.  Mondjuk nem igazán értem, hogy ez miért volt olyan jó, de oké.


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Egyebkent ha valakit erdekelnek az ingyenesen letoltheto konyvek, az interneten talalhao szamtalan forras. Ezek angol nyelvuek, es meg kell valljam nem mind filozofiai melyseguek, de talan erdemes belepillantani.


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

http://www.planetpdf.com/free_pdf_ebooks.asp


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

http://talebooks.com/


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Rájöttem!  Eredetileg az volt a cél, hogy aki hosszabb távon nem akar bekapcsolódni az oldalon zajló eseményekbe, az ne töltsön le olyan könyvet, amit máshol megtalálhat esetleg...


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

ertem szoval barmi


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Kicsivel később valaki kinyitott egy kiskaput...


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Aki szereti Wass Albert muveit azoknak itt van egy hasznos link:
*Wass Albert - A funtineli boszorkány könyv pdf formátumban*

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/wass...oszorkány-könyv-pdf-formátumban-t2634489.html


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

:-}


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

És e kőkemény szabályból (48 óra és 20 hozzászólás) valamint a kiskapuból egy fura dolog született, új értelmet nyert ez a felesleges(nek hitt) körfutás...


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)




----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

A lényege ennek a 20 szinte egyenesen kukába küldött üzenetnek az, hogy sosem írtam fórumokra és még bátortalan is vagyok. Viszont most muszáj húsz hozzászólást írnom, mert nem találtam meg máshol Philip K. Dick-től a Kamera által homályosan-t


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## juventuska (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

De mire végzek... Fel lesznek oldva a gátlásaim és írhatok ki a nagyvilágba...


----------



## juventuska (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

nekem sinti stilusok kellenenek de mig meg nincs a 20 hozzaszolasom nem enged be


----------



## juventuska (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

sajnos


----------



## juventuska (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## juventuska (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

es meg ott van a 24 oras turelmi idoszak


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Viszont az is lehet, hogy még a 20. hozzászólás előtt sötétség borul elmémre... Ittpusztul a lelkem a józan eszemmel egyetemben... És lehet hogy már nem is tudok más témában írni... Itt fogok keringeni... örökkévalóság...


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

sosem lessz vege


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Ezen felul erdemesnek talalnam az egeszseg megtartasaval kapcsolatos konyvek pdf formatumban valo megosztasat is. Tapasztalatok cserejet...
Valamint az olyan webolalakat kozzetenni, ahol ingyenesen lehet peladul nyelveket tanulni. Valakit erdekel?


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

mit irjak meg


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

talan ha beszelgethetnek valakivel akkor talan


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Bizonyára találunk még itt olyan dolgokat amikről elképzelésünk se volt, mikor idesodródtunk a húszkommentes örvénybe.


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

gyorsabban ossze jonne mindkettonknek


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Íme a lehetőség


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

evan meg eleg


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

koszi
honnan vagy


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

vá... nem is számolom hánynál tartok... de már lassan mindegy is...


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Hát ha engem kérdezel, akkor én Szlovákiából  Hát te?


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

En Nagyszalontai lennek


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

bocs, most látom, mindkettőnknek ki van írva hogy honnan vagyunk  Ezért akartunk beszélgetni?


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

Romania.ezek szerint nem vagyunk valami kozel egymashoz


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

tenyleg


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

A Magyar Elektronikus Konyvtarban rengeteg minden letoltheto kulonbozo fajta formatumokban. Ha valakit tenyleg erdekelnek a konyvek kerem latogasson el a http://mek.oszk.hu/ oldalra. Jo bongeszest!


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

eszre sem vettem


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

hogyhogy áprilisban regisztráltál, és még csak most töltöd a 20 kommentnyi büntetésed?


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

koszonjuk megfontolando!!!


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Egyébként párom Erdélyi  (és igen, baromimessze van :S)


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

igen ilyen surun latogatok fel


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

orulok neki!se eleg nagy erdely


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

nemtúlsokadikhozzászólás...


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

de -t akartam irni


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Ingyenes es megvasarolhato konyvek (letoltheto konyvek) meg megtalalhatoak itt:http://ekonyvcentrum.hu/


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Vááá...  asszem nekem csak akkor frissíti ezt a lapot ha írok egy hozzászólást


----------



## roland exr (2010 Július 7)

mar mine 1 kaptam nemreg egy kotetet es azon ragtam at magam ezert nem voltam font olyan sokaig


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Székelyudvarhely


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

El kell látogatnom oda a jövőben (nyilván nem a múltban), még sosem jártam Romániában...


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Jé... mostmár észrevettem hogy az is ki van írva hogy hányadik üzenetemet írom


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

Már csak egy kell...


----------



## altomano (2010 Július 7)

Itt van meg egy nagyon erdekes oldal:http://www.konyv-e.hu/


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

látom már te is rájöttél hogy túlírtad a 20-at  hello azért


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

1234354


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

21332


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

4234244


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

31231231


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

52345342


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

4141414141


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

14124123424


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

675463463


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

75676754


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

87658843


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

352535232


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## maurjani (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

nemááár  a kétnapos regisztrációra azt hittem hogy 48 óra... :S tehát várhatok most még egy napot?


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

joreggelt mindenkinek


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## HuntingFox (2010 Július 7)

üdv szlovákiából szlovákiába


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

6,0


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

hát tök kira ez a fórum xD


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

.


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

hehe udv.. eszre se vettem h irtal.. belemerultem a 20ig szamolasba..


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

: D


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

üdv xD hát jó számolást ::


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

már nem tom mit írjak..


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

123243454365


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

hihihihahahahhhehehehohoho ööö..(L)


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

ugye.. nehez dolog..


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

Eclipse (L) huu nagyoon jó fiilm (Y)


----------



## virmac (2010 Július 7)

na megvan a 20 juhu


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

hát eléggé xD


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

huuu grat xD


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

meg van a felleeeeee kezdem felbontani a pezsgőt..buumm


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

esik az eső


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

tök hideg van... ::((


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

az baj ha nem Kanadában lakom?xD


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

már csak 5 .D JEEEEEEE


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

bla..nla..bla..bla..bla..


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Zsuzsi!
Te egy angyal vagy!!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

1.


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

cööh


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

halii xD


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Köszi!


----------



## pepu.(: (2010 Július 7)

ééés végre megvan a 20dik huurrrááá..már vártam xD


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok!

Elkezdem a huszast.


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Ezer köszönet.


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Mindekit üdvözlök


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Rosszul irtam egy szót, helyesen igy kell: húszast.


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Bocsánat. Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Hat


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Hét


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Valamiért nem jelent meg az első üzenetem, ezért újra irom: Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

A blogok nem valami érdekesek.


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

hát akkor hajrá...)


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Kilenc


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

hajrá hajrá 2.


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Ez a tizedik


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Még mindig van kilenc


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Tizenkettő


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Még nagyon messzi vagyok a húsztól!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

meg lesz az hamar...


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Még 15!!!!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

Nyolc


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

tíz


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Mi lesz a Német- Spanyol meccs eredménye?


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

remélem a németek nyernek...


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Alakul a dolog


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

bár ezt a meccset is kihagyom...


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Tizennégy


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

15!


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Mindenkinek


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

még 5!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

4...


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Már a nyolcadiknál tartok!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Nehezen jön össze


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

2...


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Én a tizenhetediknél


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Kilenc!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

elszámoltam...ez az utolsó! juppi!


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Ezt elszámoltam


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

kitartás emberek...csá


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Gratula


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Meg van a fele!!!


----------



## zolibacsi2000 (2010 Július 7)

Beztos ami beztos


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Jól kibeszélgetjük magunkat!


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

visszamentem a filmek topikhoz lecsekkolni az elérhetőséget,mivel ugyi túl-léptem a 20. üzin....ugyanaz a kiírás,és nem látom a fájlokat és újra kéri a 20 üzit....most akkor mi van????


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Nem értem! Kétszer is 11-es sorszámot adott.


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Szerintem idő kell, amig eldolgozza a gép


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Megint elirtam: feldolgozza


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

A tizenötödik....


----------



## stagecoach (2010 Július 7)

sztem szándékosan írtad el...


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Már csak egyedül vagyok fent?


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

stagecoach, neked már több van húsznál!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Sohasem érem el a húszat!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Megvan a 20!!!!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Biztonság kedvéért túlteljesitek.


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Vidám pontvadászatot kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## burovincz (2010 Július 7)

Sziasztok, jó éjszakát!


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

Azt hiszem vidámsággal nem lesz gond!


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Ez jó ötlet volt


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

:d


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Gratula


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

3 még csak


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Itt egyébként normálisan is szoktatok beszélni...


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

...vagy csak a pontgyűjtés a lényeg ?


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Bár egy kicsit hülyén veszi ki magát a dolog :S


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Furcsa.


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Elfogytam a mondani valóból. :S


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Ez is ritka helyzet. XD


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Már a felénél járok.


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

Megindul a visszaszámlálás.  10


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

8... de még mindig nem értem ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot. :S


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

5.... hmm... asszem elszámoltam valamit XD


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

4.... majd kiderül =PXD


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## Pyoko (2010 Július 7)

1.... mégse számoltam el magam XD
Végre megvan a 20. =)
Köszike =)


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

*1.*

Ez tök jó...


----------



## csungi (2010 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



kiss


----------



## csungi (2010 Július 7)

csungi írta:


> kiss


----------



## csungi (2010 Július 7)

csungi írta:


>



Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

3.


----------



## csungi (2010 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Kösz 1


----------



## csungi (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

4.


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

5.


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

6.


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

8.


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Zsuzsa4031 (2010 Július 7)

Köszönöm, ez az ötlet igazán jól jött, hogy haladjak.


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

Tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

a


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

Éljen!!!!


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## alexa0829 (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## adryybaba (2010 Július 7)

...


----------



## Evangelissima (2010 Július 7)

*Köszönöm!!*

Nagy öröm számomra, hogy ilyen nagyszerű közösségre találtam ezen az oldalon.


----------



## alcsy24 (2010 Július 7)

Nagyon tetszik ez a forum


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

na végre meg lesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

Ja és örök hála a fórumért


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

és most minden velem lesz tele


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

előre is sajnálom


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

na csak össze fog jönni ez már csak 14 db kell


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

na jó már annyi sem


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

már csak pár perc


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

és 10


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

kezdődik a vissza számlálás


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

és már csak öt


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

még egyszer bocsi


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

és köszönet ez most sokat segített nekem


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

és lassan el búcsúzom


----------



## Fanni:D (2010 Július 7)

na sziasztok és köszönet


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

20 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

19 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

18 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

17 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

16 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

15 kell
kösz


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

14 kell
kösz


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

13 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

12 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

11 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

10 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

09 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## szcsdm1989 (2010 Július 7)

08 kell
kösz


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## kittz (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

33+33=66


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

16 kiss


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

23+32=55


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

17 :77:


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

55


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

20 :111:


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

998


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

22


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

67


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

87


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

123


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

234


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

9999


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

8888


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

00003


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

815321


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

kiss


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

777777


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

888888


----------



## ritchi (2010 Július 7)

Akkor még 2 nap...


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

10101010101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

7687687687687687687687687


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

6767867867


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

leporolt apparátus, grimaszfélő haramiák árnyéka


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Pankovits Patrik (2010 Július 7)

A3


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

kioltható érő


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

harántcsíkolt altest. robbanékony osztályrész


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

önismétlő tüsszentés


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

rettenetes nők fájó hiánya. mit lehet tenni


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

rettenetes férfiak jóleső hiánya, szerencsére a megoldás kibújik az oltalmazó menedékéből és a napon jólesőn felduzzad


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## dadusk (2010 Július 7)

123


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

a számok


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

Szeretném bemutatni őt. Ő Rülett!XD


----------



## misscroft (2010 Július 7)

Kurtis Trent Angel of Darkness


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

konjugatív diszkusszió az anyaméhben


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 k


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

ö


----------



## sajnos.nem (2010 Július 7)

én vagyok Rülett?


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

1


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

2


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

3


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

4


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

5


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

6


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

7


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

8


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

9


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

10


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

11


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

12


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

13


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

14


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

15


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

16


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

17


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

18


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

19


----------



## sticklee (2010 Július 7)

20


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 7)

*21*

21


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 7)

22


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

e


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

gf


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

l


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

á


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

23


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

20


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

21


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

24


----------



## Assylum (2010 Július 8)

22


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

25


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

26


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

27


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

sok


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

asdf


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ret


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

fga


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

dg fd


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

rz tr


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

er tbre


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

fxgngf


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

rtz rte


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ert hjk


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ertzt


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

rtz tr


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

rt zhj k


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

xcb dfg


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ert54654


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

werfwe34


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ert re34


----------



## adamsz80 (2010 Július 8)

ert43


----------



## Ekpel (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Első üzenet a fórumon. Mindig félve írva, hiszen ez az első nyoma annak, hogy itt is megtalálható vagyok


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Meglátjuk, hogy megy. a Második már egyre gyorsabb


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

A végén még belejövök, és pikk-pakk írok ide kisregényt is.


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

De lehet elfáradok és abbahagyom most, és folytatom majd este


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Este jó, este jó, este mindig jó, apa fürdik, anya főz együtt lenni jó.


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

No már az egynegyedét sikerült abszolválni a hozzászólásoknak, lassan haladunk, de biztosan.


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Úgy néz ki a hózzászólások már a spájzban vannak.


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Kitartás... a nemzetközi helyzet egyre fokozódik


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

egy megérett a meggy, kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

tízig legyen az ameddig számolsz, s ez a hozzászólás a tizedik legyen. Ne állj meg kilencnél és ne is a tizenegyediket írd be


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

*1234*

sziasztok


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

mi újság hogy vagytok?


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

valamit írnom kell


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

mert addig nem tudok innen letölteni


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

szép az idő végre


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

nem esik már az eső végre


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

nem vagytok éhesek?


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

mert én igen


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

úgy hogy megyek eszek is valamit


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

lassan csak meglesz a 20


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

hozzászólásom és tölthetek


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

arra milyen az idő?


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

süt süt süt a nap


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

lefagyott a routerem a francba


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

megpróbálom resetelni uppsz


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

na most kezdhetem beállítani


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

wáááááááá


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

hogy fogom megtalálni


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

most már amit kerestem itt


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

csak meglesz


----------



## Nyfeco (2010 Július 8)

üdv nektek sziasztok


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

*20 hozzászólás*

akkor folytatom... 
Este van, este van, ki-ki nyugalomban


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Feketén bólintgat az eperfa lombja


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Zúg az éji bogár, nekimegy a falnak


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Nagyot koppan akkor, azután elhallgat.


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Mintha lába kélne valamennyi rögnek,


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Lomha földi békák szanaszét görögnek


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Csapong a denevér az ereszt sodorván,


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Rikoltoz a bagoly, csonka régi tornyán.


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Az udvaron fehérlik szőre egy tehénnek,


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

20


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

21


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

A gazdaasszony éppen az imént fejé meg,


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

22


----------



## Olinagy (2010 Július 8)

23


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Csendesen kérődzik, igen jámbor fajta,


----------



## dnsdia (2010 Július 8)

Pedig éhes borja nagyokat bök rajta. 
Kész


----------



## Beckyyy (2010 Július 8)

:d


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 8)

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 8)

Remélem, sok hasznos dolgot megtudok majd és én is hozzá tudok járulni valamivel...


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

igen


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

nem


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

ez értelmetlennek tartom


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

Köszönöm, ezt a lehetőséget.


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

meg ezt is


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

fekete


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

fehér


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

igen


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

nem


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

így


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwz


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

de nehéz az iskola táska


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

ilyen szép napos délelőtt


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

vajon ki lesz a vb győztes?


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

na még 9 hozzászólás


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

már csak 8


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

amúgy


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

megint


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Zália (2010 Július 8)

juhéééééééééééé


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

ismét


----------



## cndh1 (2010 Július 8)

megint


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

*Hmmm*

Ide kellene írni 20 hozzászóláson keresztül valamit...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Csak tudnám hogy mit


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Valami csak összejön...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

De ha mégsem, akkor legalább kikerekedik belőle egy nagy igazság...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

jhgjfjfhzju


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

kjfkufkhfh


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

ajajajjjj nincs még 20?


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Na meg még most ez a 20 másodperces korlát is...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Hiába a gyors net, a sáv korlátozott...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Azaz gyorsabban írok, mint kellene...


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

és ez még csak a fele....


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

de már lassan összejön


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

megy ez


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

már csak 7


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

vagyis 6


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

na még egy kicsit....


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Ezt már csak kibírom


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Csak tudnám miért hajnali fél négyet ír időre.... holott fél 11 van  LoL


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

Mind1, részletkérdés...most már közel a cél


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

namégegyet  viszlát!


----------



## Shiva (2010 Július 8)

blabla


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

Szia Shiva


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

Jó ez az oldal!!


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

6!!


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

Már 7!!!!


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

hahó, hahó


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

hihi)


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

no, most már nemsokára...talántalán....talántalántalán....


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

hmhmhm?


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

ez is, az is


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

no, 16


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

tizenhéééééét...


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

tizennnnyyyóóóc


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

tizenkileeeenc......


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

húhúhúúúsz!


----------



## Fülesem (2010 Július 8)

kész


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

köszönöm szépen a jó tanácsot! sumvia


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

*Köszi!*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
Igyekszem nagyon, hogy összejöjjön, köszi az ötletet!


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

*Helló*


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

kiss


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

:..:


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)




----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

:11:


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok, hasonlóan gyűjtögetők!


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

Hi!


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)




----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

Abcdefgh


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

123456789


----------



## balgáné (2010 Július 8)

kiss: Köszönöm a tippet..)


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

195502242030


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

még van hátra 7


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

csaó


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

jól van na! mindent nem tudhatok elsőre!


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

BebeSzasza


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

bajóhajóship


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

na mindegy


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

ma csütörtök van


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

holnap péntek lesz


----------



## Sumvia (2010 Július 8)

Hurrá! közeledik a hétvége!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

*ABC betui)*

akkor kezdjuk az A-val


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

kiss


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

tegnap szerda volt)


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

44444


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

lalallalalalalallaal


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:55:


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

\\m/


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:77:


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:-?


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

huh mar csak 9 kell


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:d


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:99:


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:55:b


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:11:


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

ez jó ötlet volt


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

:!:


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

:d


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)




----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

ÁÁÁÁ


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

8.


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

9.


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

0


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

10.


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

jhajj


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Timiii88 (2010 Július 8)

de nekem meg ezek utan se megy


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## krishee (2010 Július 8)

20


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

iiiii


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

uiuiui


----------



## holleau (2010 Július 8)

végre, a 20.


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

Alea iacta est.


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

zehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

elf


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

zwölf


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

dreizehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

vierzehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

fünfzehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

sechszehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

siebzehn


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

Das geht nicht. :S


----------



## Sellaci (2010 Július 8)

Noch einmal...


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

**

Vigyázat! Az alkohol terhességet okozhat!


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

abrakadabra


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

*probléma*

- Tudtad, hogy az emberiség két legnagyobb problémája a tudatlanság és a nemtörődömség?
- Nem tudtam, de nem is érdekel!


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

sálálá


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

123


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

bakafütyürütyű


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

ptyű


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

várhatok 2 napot :S


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

gabonasikér


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

jön az 1


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

Pilvax kávéház


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

satrafa


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

vagyis az 5


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

savanyúcukor


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

de lassan megy


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

bum


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

csámisi


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

szerettem a sajtotDD


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

alakul a pici huszár


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

high fidelity


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

10??


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

akkor hajrá


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

hmmm


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

még nerm


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

talán most??


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

de ez e


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

alakul ez, lasuuuuu vagyok


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

salala


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

abrakadabra


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

látom más is gyűjt ezerrel


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

majd csak lesz 13)


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

hajrá gyüjtsünk


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

lassacskán


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

talán


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

hmmm modositsunk


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

így van!


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

15 kb


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

16 ?


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

jhmm ez csalás már több mint 20 van


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

17!


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

na most mi lesz??


----------



## Mesujj (2010 Július 8)

azt mondaám én minden leánynak


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

fogalmam sincs valójában mennyi van


----------



## Mesujj (2010 Július 8)

hogy férjet nem válasszon magának


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

go!!!!! 46


----------



## Mesujj (2010 Július 8)

jájájájáááááááááá


----------



## Mesujj (2010 Július 8)

1 2 3 4


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

cs


----------



## Mesujj (2010 Július 8)

puskin:anyegin


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

na még egy utssot


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

blü blü


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

igy nem lesz könyvemD


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

csákó


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

qwerty


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

eddig bukta


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

ytrewq


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

Ac/dc


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

rigómezei csata


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

aásédlfkgjh


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

lassú


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

haladáss


----------



## utaszcsakany (2010 Július 8)

rohadt lassúúúúú


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

:ddd


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

gyurás van


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Július 8)

gyurunk vazze??


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Csak itt lehet összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Vagy más fórumon is lehet?


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)




----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Nagyon jónak találtam a vicces képeket


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Eredetiek Főleg a macskásak


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Segítsetek


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

Elég lett volna a 10 hsz is


----------



## Div (2010 Július 8)

huh, végre egy oldal, ahol van telóra könyv  .


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

**

Így talán nem lesz annyira nehéz. Kössz a tippet!


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

*-*

Végre egy oldal, ahol jó könyvek vannak


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

Ó


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

rengeteg van belőlük


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

és mind jók


----------



## Roninka (2010 Július 8)

aha


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

már alig várom


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

hogy olvashassam őket


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

19


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

ha végre


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

meglesz a 20 hsz


----------



## Niszky (2010 Július 8)

jajj de jó mindjárt meg van a 20


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

ami értelmes


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

és letelik


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

végre a 48 óra


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## Niszky (2010 Július 8)

nem enged semmit se csinálni ez nem igaz


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## hub (2010 Július 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Én is köszönöm a jó tanácsot.


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Niszky (2010 Július 8)

miért nem enged 20 után tölteni?!


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

Már alig várom


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## Mikkamakk (2010 Július 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




köszönöm!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

sf


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

z


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

szóltam a


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

4g


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

zhh


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

barátnőmnek is


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

hogy regisztráljon ide


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

zhzz


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

o


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

és nemsokára


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

rt


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

talán, végre


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

rtzr


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

mar csak 11


----------



## melinda1984 (2010 Július 8)

meg is lesz a 20


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

meg 10


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

kilenc


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

nyolc


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

het


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

hat


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

ot


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

negy


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

harom


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

ketto


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

egy


----------



## gwilhelm (2010 Július 8)

thx!


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

Ez lenne az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

Rákattantam az "e-book" olvasásra.


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

3. Kicsit fárasztóbb mint a könyv olvasása, de kevesebb a helyigénye.


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

Bár a mű főhőse a szerző szándéka szerint...


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

4. Miért kell húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

... maga a forradalom, a történet három, ...


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

5. Sok érdekes könyv van feltöltve


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

... egymással összefonódó életsors...


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

... köré szerveződik.


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

Lovestoned I Know Nothing


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

6. Jó lenne ha kicsit olcsóbb lenne az e-book olvasó, laptopon nehéz ágyban olvasni.


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

qwertzuiopőú


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

7. Még csak a 7. (


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

asdfghjkléá


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

íyxcvbnm,.-


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

8. Nincs ötletem


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

0123456789öüó


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

kiss


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

9. Ha bármit írhatok, mire jó ez az egész HSZ??


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)




----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

10. Félidő!!


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

:656:


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

:d


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

11. ............


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

sdfgdfgdfg


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

sdfgdfgsdfgdfg


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

Még 3 kell


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

Még kettő kell...


----------



## Lowardy (2010 Július 8)

:33:Ez az utolsó


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

12. Fülöp a kutya. Bolhás lett miután elvittem fodrászhoz.


----------



## 2694 (2010 Július 8)

111


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

13. Látom másaok is szenvednek..


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

14. Alakul


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

15. Jó lenne már olvasni....


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

16. Na még egy kicsit


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

17. Persze a kertben is kéne dolgozni egy kicsit, de meleg van...


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

18. Már csak kettő kell


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

19. Körül nézek a fórumban, amire eddig nem is volt időm.


----------



## erikasz58 (2010 Július 8)

20. NA ár VÉGRE!!!!! Megcsináltam!!


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

nagyszerű lehetőség...


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

...már megvan a


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

48 órám


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

és nem kell


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

szétoffolnom


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

az egész topikot


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

mindjárt


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*20?*

?


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

olvashatok


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*10*

10


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

már alig várom


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*11*

11


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

oké, mostmár csak betűk jönnk, még egyszer kösz a topikot


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*12*

off


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

v


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*13*

Miért?


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

f


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*14*

kell


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*14*

kell


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 8)

ha nekem szól, mert már lusta vagyok írni ))


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*15*

ezt


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*1?*

Magamhoz szólt...


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*Már*

Csak


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*2*

Kettőőőő


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*Vége?*

Végre....


----------



## hiflo (2010 Július 8)

*Mégsem*

tudok letölteni.....


----------



## Beszab (2010 Július 8)

*Nagy gondban vagyok*

Hogyan is telhet egy pedagógus szünete?


----------



## Beszab (2010 Július 8)

*Nagy gondban vagyok*

Még öt darab óravázlatot kell megírnom.


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*gg*

df


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*hfh*

fgh


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*sd*

sd


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*fr*

fr


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*hr*

hrt


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*uzj*

uzj


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*uzj*

ewr


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*jkl*

jkljkljklljkljkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk:shock:


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*tzr*

tzr


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*jhg*

:!:jg


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*dfg*

gd


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*ztr*

ztr


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

asdf


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

2 (kimaradt) )))


----------



## cherryl27 (2010 Július 8)

meg a 2 nap


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*fg*

asd


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*gfd*

sg


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*gfds*

sdfg


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*sdfg*

gd


----------



## katami (2010 Július 8)

*20.*

a 20.


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

első hozzászólás


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

2 hsz


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

3 hsz


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

4 hsz


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

ez az 5


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

6 hsz


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

7 hsz


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

8 hozzá


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

9hozi


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

10 megvanafele


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

*Koszike*

Koszike


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

Köszi


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

8 kell még


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

11 hsz


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

7 kell még


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

már csak 6


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

5 kell még


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

*Coelho*

"Álmodj, amit csak akarsz;
menj ahová szeretsnél;
légy az, aki szeretnél,
mert csak egy életet van
és csak csak egy lehetőséged,
hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj,
amit szeretnél.
- Paolo Coelho -


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

12. egyébként miért pont 20?


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

még 4 kell


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

már csak 3


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

13. szerencsés


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

2 kell még


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

14. lassan telik


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

már csak 1 kell és kész


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

15 , haladunk


----------



## banzay84 (2010 Július 8)

végre kész


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

16, induljon a banzáj


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

*Buddha*

"Ha tudatában vagyunk az elmúlásnak, uyanakkor számításba tudjuk venni az emberi létben rejlő lehetőségeket, sürgető érzés tölt el bennünket." - Buddha -


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

17 ,,,,,még 3


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

18, nagykoru lettem


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

19 ,még eggggggy


----------



## Glonci (2010 Július 8)

20, akkor mehetünk?


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

"Élnivaló minden élet
Csak magadnak hű maradj
Veszteség nem érhet téged,
Hogyha az leszel, ami vagy."
- Goethe -


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

*Weöres*

"Ha arra törekszel, hogy az örük mértéket kövesd
ne botránkozz azokon, kik nem erre igyekeznek, hanem törekvéseik ingadozva ágaznak a sokféle véges és változó mérték között. Ne azt nézd, hogy milyük nincsn, hanem hogy milyük van; mert még a legnyomorultabbnak is van olyan lelki kincse, mely belőled hiányzik. Kifogásolni, fölényeskedni bárki tud; tanulj meg mindenkitől tanulni."

- Weöres Sándor


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 8)

Ma mar csutortok van, holnap pentek es johet a hetvege!


----------



## anikosvaradi (2010 Július 8)

Gorog Fesztival Saco-ban a hetvegen! Ha valaki erre jar, erdemes eljonni, jo hangulat, gorog zene es tanc, finom ennivalo!


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

*Tao te King Weöres Sándor fordításában*

[FONT=&quot]Az út, mely szóba-fogható,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem az öröktõl-való;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a szó, mely rája-mondható,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem az örök szó.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ha neve nincs: ég s föld alapja;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ha neve van: minden dolgok anyja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezért:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]aki vágytalan,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a nagy titkot megfejtheti;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de ha vágya van,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]csak a dolgokat szemlélheti.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]E kettõ mögött közös a forrás,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]csupán nevük más.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Közösségük: csoda,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]s egyik csodától a másik felé tárul[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a nagy titok kapuja.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Mikor a szépet megismerik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]felbukkan a rút is;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mikor a jót megismerik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]felbukkan a rossz is.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Lét és nemlét szüli egymást,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nehéz és könnyû megalkotja egymást,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]magas es mély kulcsolja egymást,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]korábbi s késõbbi követi egymást.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezért a bölcs[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]sürgés nélkül mûködik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szó nélkül tanít,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erõlködik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]alkot, de mûvét nem birtokolja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]cselekszik, de nem ragaszkodik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]beteljesült mûvét nem félti,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]s mert magának nem õrzi,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]el se veszíti.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Ha nem emelik fel az okosakat,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a nép közt rend es béke fakad;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ha nem kell többé a ritka, drága,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]megszûnik a nép kirablása;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ha nem a vágy uralkodik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a nép szíve megnyughatik.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezért a bölcs[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a szívet kiüríti,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a gyomrot teletölti,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a sóvárgást gyengíti,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a csontot erõsíti,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hogy az emberek ne tudjanak, ne vágyjanak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az okosak veszteg maradjanak.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A nem-sürgés ez[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és rend és békesség lesz.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Az út üres,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de mûködését abba sose hagyja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]És mélységes,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mindennek õsatyja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Élet tompítja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]görcseit oldja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]fényét fakítja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]elvegyül porba.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Megfoghatatlan[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és mégis van.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Én nem tudom, ki a szülõje,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de vénebb, mint a tünemények õse.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Az ég és föld nem emberi:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]neki a dolgok, mint szalma-kutyák.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A bölcs ember sem emberi:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]neki a lények, mint szalma-kutyák.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az ég és föld közötti tér,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]akár a fujtató,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]üres és nem szakad be,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mozog és egyre több száll belôle:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kell rá szó, ezernyi;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]jobb némán befelé figyelni.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Csodálatos asszonynak hívják:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]õ a völgy örök szelleme.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A csodálatos asszony kapuja[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ég s föld gyökere.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Végtelenul munkálkodik,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem fárad el sose.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Örök az ég és örök a föld.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Azért örök az ég s a föld,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mert nem önmagukért élnek,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezért nem fogy belõlük az élet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Éppígy a bölcs:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hátrahúzódik, ezért halad,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem õrzi magát, ezért megmarad.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Így van:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]saját érdeke nem ûzi sose,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezért teljesül saját érdeke.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]A legfôbb jó a vízhez hasonló:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mindennek hasznos, de nem harcos;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az alantasban is jelenlevô:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a víz az út-hoz hasonló.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az élet a földet kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a sziv a bensô melyet kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a barátság az emberit kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a beszéd a valót kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az uralom a rendet kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a szolgálat a lehetôt kövesse,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a tett a kellô idôt kövesse.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ha készséges, de nem erôszakos:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem kél zúgolódás semerre.[/FONT]​


----------



## biathlon (2010 Július 8)

hello


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Aki tölt színültig:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]jobb, ha elôbb abbahagyja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Aki túl-élesre fen:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]élét hamar kicsorbítja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Arannyal, ékkôvel teli kamra:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]megôrizni senkise bírja.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Kincs, gôg, rang egyszerre:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mekkora szerencsétlenség![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Alkotni, adni, majd visszavonulni:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ez az égi bölcsesség.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Aki teste-lelke egységét megôrzi,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]azt a kétség nem bontja meg.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Aki természetét szelíddé símítja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]egyszerû, mint az újszülött gyerek.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Aki látását megtisztítja,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]elkerüli a tévedéseket.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A nép megnyerése, ország kormányzása[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem kíván tudós elméletet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ég s föld kapui nyílnak-csukódnak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nyugalmasak és békességesek.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]E tudásból kibontakozik[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a sürgés-nélküli cselekedet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Megszülni és felnevelni,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]létrehozni és nem kívánni,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]megalkotni és nem birtokolni,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hatalmaskodás nélkül vezetni:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezt kell a legnagyobb jónak nevezni.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Harminc küllô kerít egy kerékagyat,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de köztük üresség rejlik:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a kerék ezért használható.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Agyagból formálják az edényt,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de benne üresség rejlik:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az edény ezért használható.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A házon ajtót-ablakot nyitnak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mert belül üresség rejlik:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a ház ezért használható.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Így hasznos a létezô[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és hasznot-adó a nemlétezô.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Látást az öt szín tompít,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hallást az öt hang tompít,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ízlést az öt íz tompít,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a vágtatás, vadászat megbolondít,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a nehezen elérhetô mind bûnbe lódít.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezért a bölcs[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nem a szemét, inkább a gyomrát tömi,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]neki nem a távoli kell, hanem a közeli.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Dicsôség, szégyen: egyforma félelem.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A rang: az élet legnagyobb csapása.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Dicsôség, szégyen: mért csak félelem?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mert a dicsôséget a közemberek[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szorongva nyerik el,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]szorongva vesztik el.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A dicsôség is, szégyen is, csak puszta félelem.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A rang mért az élet csapása?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mert legnagyobb csapás[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az önszeretet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ha nincs bennem önszeretet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ugyan mi bajom lehet?[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Ezért:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a világért élô kiválóságra[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]bízható a világ;[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és a világért élô jóságra[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]építhet a világ.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Ránézek, de nem látom,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezért neve: nem látható.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hallgatom, de nem hallom,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezért neve: nem hallható.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Megragadnám, de meg nem foghatom,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ezért neve: a legparányibb.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]E három titok[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]egységbe olvad.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Felszíne sem világos,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]alapja sem homályos,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]végtelen, névtelen,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]visszavezet a nemlétbe szüntelen.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Neve: formátlan forma,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]tárgy-nélküli kép,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]neve: a sötét.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Szembetérek s nem látom arcát,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]követem és nem látom hátát.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az ôskor útját birtokolva[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]s a jelenkort általa megragadva[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]rálátni mindennek eredetére:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ez az út vezetô-fûzére.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Hajdan az ihletettek[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ismerték a rejtôzôt és rejtettet,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]de ôket mélyükig nem ismerte senki.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mert nem lehetett ôket megismerni,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a kép róluk csak ennyi:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint téli folyón átkelôk, vigyáztak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint szomszédaiktól félôk, figyeltek,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint a vendégek, tartózkodtak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint olvadó jégen, óvakodtak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint a rönk-fa, egyszerûek voltak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint a völgykatlan, mélységesek voltak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mint a homály, át nem derengtek.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Nyugalmukat bizton ôrizve[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]formálták a szennyesbôl tisztát.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az örök áramlással békességben,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ismerték az élet nyitját.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az úton jártak, mérték nélkül nem vágyakoztak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]s mert mohók sose voltak,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]megelégedtek a létezôvel és újat nem alkottak.[/FONT]​


----------



## gr8 soul (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Ahol megvalósul a teljes üresség,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ott a nyugalom tisztán megmarad,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]minden növekszik a maga rendjén,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az örök áramlásban körbe-halad.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Minden virul, terem,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]s a kezdethez visszatér szüntelen.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A kezdethez visszatérés: a béke.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A béke: az élet visszatérte.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az élet visszatérte: állandóság.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az állandóság tudása: világosság.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az állandóság nem-tudása: vakság, zûrzavar.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Aki az állandót ismeri, bölcs lesz,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]aki bölcs lett, igazságos lesz,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]aki igazságos lett, király lesz,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]a király az eget követi,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az ég az utat követi,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]az út örökkévaló,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és minden rendjén-való.[/FONT]​


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Köszönöm a jótanácsot!


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"A szerelem nem egy, hanem az egyetlen lehetőség, hogy boldogok legyünk." _
(Francoise Sagan) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_ "Aki nem tud szeretettel feloldódni, másban és másért: boldogtalan marad."_
(Szentkuthy Miklós) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"Az igazi szeretet próbája egyedül az, hogy nem fél a másik ember szeretetétől, hogy elegendő benne a szelídség, a türelem és az alázat ahhoz, hogy elfogadja azt."_ 
(Pilinszky János) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"Nem abban van az élet mértéke, hogy mekkorát tud kérdezni az ész, hanem abban, hogy milyen nagyot tud felelni a szív." _
(Ch. Dupoint) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"A nőket a szerelem nemcsak érdekessé teszi, hanem meg is szépíti. A nő akkor szép igazán, ha boldog, és akkor boldog, ha érzi, hogy szeretik."_ 
(Rippl-Rónai József) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"A szerelem elűzi az időt. Az idő a szerelmet."_
(Annie Girardot) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"Szeretni egy férfit, egy asszonyt annyi, mint egy tökéletlen lényt, egy beteget, egy gyengét, egy bűnöst szeretni. 
Ha valóban szereted, meggyógyíthatod, támogathatod, megmentheted." _
(Michel Quoist) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_"Szeretni valakit az több, mint egy erős érzés: az döntés, ítélet és ígéret."_ 
(Fromm) [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Szerelemnek odaadás a sírásója.

 

Kner Izidor


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

A szív törékeny műszer. Ezért is óvjuk olyan erőteljesen, ezért adjuk oda olyan ritkán, és ezért jelent olyan sokat, ha mégis megtesszük. Vannak szívek amelyek törékenyebbek másoknál, valahogy tisztábbak mint a kristály az üvegek között. De még összetörve is gyönyörűek.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

A pokol nem is olyan rossz ha veled van egy angyal.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Csókjainkkal enyelegnénk, 
Engem ölelve becéznél. 
Fejem hajtanám öledbe, 
Két szép szemecskéd bűvölne.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Létezésed mértéke attól a pillanattól kezdve, hogy megismerted Ő lett.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Nélküled már nem égnének a csillagok. Nélküled én is csak a semmi vagyok. Nélküled nem teremne gyümölcs a fákon. Nélküled nem suhogna szél a határon. Nélküled nem lenne kerek ez a Föld. Nélküled nem lennék ember aki verset költ


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Mikor már úgy érzem minden veszve, akkor jössz Te és mindent helyre teszel bennem. Szerencsére az érzéseim irántad oly mértékben manipulálnak, hogy általad visszatér minden erőm.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Nem akarok nagyzolni, de el kell hogy mondjam, hogy én vagyok a leggazdagabb hölgy a világon. És hogy miért? Mert a legdrágább fiú az enyém.


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Lelkét feldúlták a kavargó, kínos gondolatok. Alig bírt megállni a lábán, olyan gyöngeség fogta el, hogy leült, s félóra hosszat sírt magában. Minél többször gondolta át a történteket, annál inkább nőtt a csodálkozása. Hogy Darcy megkérte a kezét! Hogy már hónapok óta szerelmes belé! Annyira szerelmes, hogy feleségül akarja venni. (...) Hízelgett neki, hogy öntudatlanul is ilyen hatalmas érzést ébresztett Darcyban. De a fiatalember gőgje, pokoli gőgje, (...) hamar elfojtotta a pillanatnyi szánalmat, melyet Darcy szerelmének gondolata keltett benne. Jane Austen


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

Vagy, ha rokonszenv fűzte a frigyet,
Halál, betegség, harc rohanta meg,
S percig-valóvá tette, mint a hang,
Mint árny, tűnővé; mint álom, röviddé!
S mint villám fénye kormos éjszakán,
Mely pillanatra földet és eget
Föltár, de míg ezt mondanók, nini!
Már a sötétség torka nyelte be.
Ily gyorsan elvész minden, ami fény. William Shakespeare 

7


----------



## ft2nn (2010 Július 8)

- Feleljen! - mondta mély, dudorászó hangon Szindbád. - Szeret?
- Nem tudom - szólalt meg a leány. - Még sohasem szerettem senkit. Csak annyit tudok, hogy mióta nálunk volt, azóta sokszor, ha nem aludtam éjszaka, a fejemet a kezembe fogtam, és úgy ültem az ágyban. És csak akkor aludtam el, amikor a névjegyét a párnám alá tettem. A párnára az arcomat nyomtam, és jólesett csendesen, hosszasan sírdogálni. A könnyek végigfolytak az arcomon, és lassan álomba ringattak. Krúdy Gyula


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


thx


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

haihó


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

van itt vki?


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

ez jó


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

[FONT=&quot]Én nem tudom miért történt mindez így
Melyik volt a döntő pillanat, ami összefűz most két utat
Te láttad szívem őrült vágyait
Ami annyi fájó éven át láncra verve társra nem talált
Minden csillag porrá hullhat szét
Jöhet bármi szörnyű vég
Érted élni, véled halni, ezért jöttem én
Nyughatatlan szívem csak rád várt
Túlél hát száz rút halált
Érted jöttem, hidd el bármi ér
Te értem születtél 

[/FONT]


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

... [FONT=&quot]Lám kiderült hogy minden így volt jó
Elfeledek bánatot, csalást
Most hogy tudom, végül rám találsz
A Szívemben a dal csak érted szól
Szerelmünk egy ezred éve tart
Minden vágyam csak te hozzád hajt[/FONT]


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

Értem születtél... :::::


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

hideg éjszakákon át...


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...Fagyos jégbörtönben éltem...


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

....Hol még a fénysugár se járt...


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...Szivem árnyék volt az éjben...


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Isten, áldd meg a magyart
Jó kedvvel, bőséggel,
Nyújts feléje védő kart,
Ha küzd ellenséggel;
Bal sors akit régen tép,
Hozz rá víg esztendőt,
Megbűnhődte már e nép
A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...De most új tavaszt igér..


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Őseinket felhozád
Kárpát szent bércére,
Általad nyert szép hazát
Bendegúznak vére.
S merre zúgnak habjai
Tiszának, Dunának,
Árpád hős magzatjai
Felvirágozának.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...Ezer érzés bennem mélyről...


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Értünk Kunság mezein
Ért kalászt lengettél,
Tokaj szőlővesszein
Nektárt csepegtettél.
Zászlónk gyakran plántálád
Vad török sáncára,
S nyögte Mátyás bús hadát
Bécsnek büszke vára.


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Hajh, de bűneink miatt
Gyúlt harag kebledben,
S elsújtád villámidat
Dörgő fellegedben,
Most rabló mongol nyilát
Zúgattad felettünk,
Majd töröktől rabigát
Vállainkra vettünk.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...Mint árva csónak,partot ér....


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Hányszor zengett ajkain
Ozmán vad népének
Vert hadunk csonthalmain
Győzedelmi ének!
Hányszor támadt tenfiad
Szép hazám, kebledre,
S lettél magzatod miatt
Magzatod hamvedre!


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Bújt az üldözött, s felé
Kard nyúlt barlangjában,
Szerte nézett s nem lelé
Honját a hazában,
Bércre hág és völgybe száll,
Bú s kétség mellette,
Vérözön lábainál,
S lángtenger felette.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

...Halott álmok tengeréről....


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Vár állott, most kőhalom,
Kedv s öröm röpkedtek,
Halálhörgés, siralom
Zajlik már helyettek.
S ah, szabadság nem virul
A holtnak véréből,
Kínzó rabság könnye hull
Árvánk hő szeméből!


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Szánd meg Isten a magyart
Kit vészek hányának,
Nyújts feléje védő kart
Tengerén kínjának.
Bal sors akit régen tép,
Hozz rá víg esztendőt,
Megbűnhődte már e nép
A múltat s jövendőt!


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Hazádnak rendületlenűl
Légy híve, oh magyar,
Bölcsőd az s majdan sírod is,
Mely ápol s eltakar.

A nagy világon e kívűl
Nincsen számodra hely;
Áldjon vagy verjen sors keze:
Itt élned, halnod kell.


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Ez a föld, melyen annyiszor
Apáid vére folyt;
Ez, melyhez minden szent nevet
Egy ezredév csatolt.

Itt küzdtenek honért a hős
Árpádnak hadai;
Itt törtek össze rabigát
Hunyadnak karjai.


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Szabadság! Itten hordozák
Véres zászlóidat,
S elhulltanak legjobbjaink
A hosszu harc alatt.

És annyi balszerencse közt,
Oly sok viszály után,
Megfogyva bár, de törve nem,
Él nemzet e hazán.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

Félek elnyel a távolság


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

S népek hazája, nagy világ!
Hozzád bátran kiált:
„Egy ezredévi szenvedés
Kér éltet vagy halált!”
Az nem lehet, hogy annyi szív
Hiába onta vért,
S keservben annyi hű kebel
Szakadt meg a honért.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

ha a felkelő nap nem talál rád


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Az nem lehet, hogy ész, erő
És oly szent akarat
Hiába sorvadozzanak
Egy átoksúly alatt.


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Még jőni kell, még jőni fog
Egy jobb kor, mely után
Buzgó imádság epedez
Százezrek ajakán.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

talán már megvan a 20 xd


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Vagy jőni fog, ha jőni kell,
A nagyszerű halál,
Hol a temetkezés fölött
Egy ország vérben áll


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

S a sírt, hol nemzet sűlyed el,
Népek veszik körűl,
S az ember millióinak
Szemében gyászköny űl


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

Légy híve rendületlenűl
Hazádnak, oh magyar:
Ez éltetőd, s ha elbukál,
Hantjával ez takar.


----------



## Firegirl (2010 Július 8)

na már csak 2 nap várakozás....


----------



## m6za7t (2010 Július 8)

22


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

, SCI-FI, Sutyika05, szabkrisz1, Szesze71, szonaar, szvico, szybi, t jucccy, tajtitamas, tokosferi, totetike, velkeibalesz, vorospostakocsi, xxmacix, zolibravo, zsofka217,


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Inkább ide írjunk, mint a rendes fórumoldalakra feleslegesen.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

spostakocsi, xxm


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Nagyon sok ember munkája fekszik az oldalakban.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

utyik


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Rengeteg jó és hasznos dolog van itt, ami máshol nem található meg.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Köszönet: 0


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

A szabályzat szintén jó dolog.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Üzenet zött 20 másodpercet k a válaszban?


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Más oldalakon rengeteg lüle ember rohangál.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

zö tt 20 máso dpercet k


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Szia Tibor!


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

E


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Így gyorsabban telnek a hozzászólások.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Jelenleg 4 látogató (3 tag és 1 vendég) böngészi a témát


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Persze, ha nincs kedved ne válaszolj!


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

(#78683)
renif77
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 9
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Jul 2010
Hol: Bács-Kiskun megye


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

már 2 éve regisztrált vagy?


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

(#78684)
mtibor
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 12
Köszönet: 0
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Nov 2008
Hol: Veszprém


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

és csak most gyűjtöd a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Beszélgető - Dumcsi > Szójátékok és játékok


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

Én teljesen új vagyok.


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Gyurcsány: Blogkönyv
Két év bejegyzései egy kötetben 15%-kal olcsóbb, ajándék magazinnal


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

de sokat fogok itt böngészni


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Adna könyvet könyvért?
Most megnézheti, feleslegessé vált könyveit mennyiért számítjuk be!


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

remélem gyorsan letelik az idő


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Adna könyvet könyvért?
Most megnézheti, feleslegessé vált könyveit mennyiért számítjuk be!
antikvarium.hu
Könyv-Dömping
Sok-Sok Eladó Új És Használt Könyv Kedvező Áron!


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

míg használhatom aktívan az oldalt


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

még 5 üzi


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

7868. oldal, összesen 7868	« Első	<	6868	7368	7768	7818	7858	7865	7866	7867	7868	
Első olvasatlan 
Téma lehetőségei Keresés a témában Osztályzat: Megjelenítési módok


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

már csak 4


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

mindjárt vége


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Rengeteg jó


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

2 üzi


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

Dumcsi


----------



## mtibor (2010 Július 8)

cs-Kisk


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

ez a 20.


----------



## renif77 (2010 Július 8)

még egy uccsó biztos ami biztos


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

z


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

itre


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

ez jó ötlet


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

áhh még sok kell


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

Gt


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

Hajrá


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

Pink!!!


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

cukorka a lisztbe pff


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

t


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

w


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

i


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

li


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

ght


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

s


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

a


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

g


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 





:d


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

fdfe


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

a for ever


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

és a 20.


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

:d


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

sd


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

xd


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

cd


----------



## mynameis (2010 Július 8)

megvan a 20 de még mindig nem engedi h letölcek! miért???


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

á


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

m


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.niif.hu/06000/06058/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02900/02954/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.niif.hu/03000/03076/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.niif.hu/03300/03384/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03300/03314/index.phtml


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03300/03379/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03700/03798/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*ok1*

Nagyon jo ! Udv1


----------



## vad macska (2010 Július 8)

c


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

nálunk süt a nap ma


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02900/02952/index.phtml


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

és holnap még melegebb lesz


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03000/03085/index.phtml


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://www.konyvkolonia.hu/szerzo/janikovszky-eva?page=5


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*2*

2


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02700/02751/index.phtml


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

nem szoktam használni az autó-klímát - majd meglátjuk meddig bírom.


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03100/03180/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*3*

3


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/07300/07363/index.phtml


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/04400/04480/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*4*

4


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03300/03319/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*5*

5


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/03300/03320/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*6*

6


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

My Fair Lady 1: 
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46645/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-001.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02300/02359/mp3/index.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02300/02328/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*7*

7


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

2:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46664/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-002.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

http://mek.oszk.hu/02300/02358/index.phtml


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*8*

8


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

3:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46665/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-003.html


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

4:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46668/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-004.html


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

5:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46669/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-005.html


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

6:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46670/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-006.html


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

7:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46671/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-007.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

My Own Budapest Guide, Mit mir in Budapest


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

8:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46672/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-008.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

and i wonder...


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

9:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46673/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-009.html


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

10:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46674/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-010.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

does anybody read this?


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

11:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46675/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-011.html


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

differix


----------



## andat (2010 Július 8)

Pilinszky


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

12:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46677/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-012.html


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

13:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46678/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-013.html


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

14:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46679/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-014.html


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

CRC:
http://www.extrashare.us/hu/file/46683/My-Fair-Lady-DVDRip-XviD-HunDub-1964-crc.html


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

Elnézést de most 20-ig fogok számolni


----------



## joskabaa (2010 Július 8)

Password:new7warez


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

1hkhjklk


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

2kgkjhklj


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

3fjgljjkléáé


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

12?


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

4jkélélklkáé


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

5éjokl,.


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

6khllkéáé


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## gebic (2010 Július 8)

*nem ertem*

22


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

7léjál-é


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

8jkél,.


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

9lj,m


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

10 nmj,.


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

11 mkl


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

12 giiuo


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

13 asdf


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Beszab (2010 Július 8)

*időjárás*

várom a jó időt


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

14 utikhoi


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

Nálunk már az van


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Beszab (2010 Július 8)

*hangulat*

ha jó az idő, még a hangulat is más


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

Mondjatok valamit? 16


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

Már 17


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

Na még 3 , 18


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

19 már alig maradt


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

20 most kész??


----------



## Hunor58 (2010 Július 8)

21 még lehet hogy kell???


----------



## Gregorian (2010 Július 8)

még mindig nem tölthetek fel?


----------



## hegi01 (2010 Július 8)

jók vagytok


----------



## Adryenn526 (2010 Július 8)

Nagyon jó tipp! Köszi!


----------



## Adryenn526 (2010 Július 8)

akkor már csak 19 kell


----------



## goblen (2010 Július 8)

Én is nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

*Belépés*

Jó a honlap, de értelmetlennek találom a 20 hozzászólást, amely akármi is lehet (pl. az ábécé betűi).


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

Sziasztok, új vagyok, vagyis nem, csak eddig nem emlékeztem a jelszavamra


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

15


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

16


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

17


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

Áh itt van az oldalon a kedvenc könyvem linkje, de még kéne pár hozzászólás...


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

18


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

19 (mindjárt készen vagyunk)


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

20 (na végre!)


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

1. Megérett a megy


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

2. Síron túli szerető


----------



## Gutilla (2010 Július 8)

Igazából Martinov: A Föld nővére c. regénye érdekelne.


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

3. Egy hülye a párom


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

5


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

Már csak pár van hátra


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

565


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

husiyka


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

875ö


----------



## husiyka (2010 Július 8)

Ha jól számoltam megvan


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

*üdvozlet*

mindenkit udvozlok!!!


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

tetszik ez az oldal...


dettypohl írta:


> mindenkit udvozlok!!!


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

en is weboldalakkal foglalkozom;


dettypohl írta:


> tetszik ez az oldal...


----------



## goblen (2010 Július 8)

még kell


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

vavyan fable konyvet kerestem online....


dettypohl írta:


> en is weboldalakkal foglalkozom;


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

igy akadtam RATOK..


dettypohl írta:


> vavyan fable konyvet kerestem online....


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

meg 15


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

alig varom hogy lelteljen a 48


dettypohl írta:


> meg 15


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

lesz mit olvasnom szabin


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

de jo lesz


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

vitorlazni..hetekig


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

anyone sailing here??


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

meg 9 hatra


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

borzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

kv


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

salade nicoise...


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

hmmmmm salad


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

im from hungary, r u hungry???


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

hahaha


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

na meg 2


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

hat orulok hogy rabukkantam erre az oldalra..most mar csak turelem kerdese..xxx


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## dettypohl (2010 Július 8)

minden eger szereti a sajtot audio 


goblen írta:


> még kell


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

445


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

seres edwárd


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

xyvyxv


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

fsdfs


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

fs


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

asfaf


----------



## gUeY (2010 Július 8)

fsdfsf


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Ki is az a nagymama?


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamák úgy vannak felépítve, hogy oda lehessen kuporodni az ölükbe.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamákkal nagyon jól el lehet játszani a padlón, csak iszonyú nehéz újra felállítani őket.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamák bevásárló szatyra arról ismerszik meg, hogy tele van nagyon érdekes dudorokkal.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymama rekedten, mégis csodálatosan énekel.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymama neked adja az epret a tortájáról.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Egy nagymama úgy tesz, mintha _tényleg_meg tudnád őt kínálni egy csésze teával a telefonon keresztül.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Minden nagymama szereti a leveleket. Még ha azok másból sem állnak, csak kacskaringós vonalakból és koszos ujjlenyomatokból.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamák és az unokák , ha együtt mennek valahová, mindig mintha valami rosszban sántikálnának.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamák akkor is figyelnekm mikor senki más.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagyik tudják, mi volt itt azelőtt, hogy te lettél volna.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Amikor kicsi vagy, az anyukák döntenek helyetted arról, hogy neked mi a legjobb. A nagyik pedig arról döntenek, hogy mi a legjobb móka.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Ki az a családban, aki túlbeszél, túlgyalogol, túlsüt és túlszeret mindenki mást? Persze, hogy a nagymama.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Senki sem érzi úgy át az élet örömét, mint egy nagymama a szánkó hátán.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymamák néha versenybe szállnak veled a legközelebbi lámpaoszlopig .. de azután lerogynak a fal mellé, és furcsán veszik a levegőt.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagyinak remekül megy a létrára mászás, ha hagyod, hogy lassan csinálja és nem tolod előre.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

A nagymama virágot hoz, ha kis kedvenced elpusztult. Azután leül melléd, és veled együtt sír.


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

Nincs senki, akinek ne lenne szüksége egy nagymamára.


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

1


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

2


----------



## Tecumamó (2010 Július 8)

"Szeress és téged is szerssenek" mondják a nagymamák."tanulj meg néhány dolgot úgy tenni, hogy azok boldoggá tegyék szívedet, nézz körül a világban, figyelj! Oly kevés idő adatik nekünk.


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

3


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

4


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

0


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

6


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

7


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

8


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

9


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

10


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

11


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

12


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

13


----------



## Attics (2010 Július 8)

14


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Utasítást adtam, hogy vészhelyzet esetén ébresszenek föl, még akkor is, ha épp kormányülésen vagyok.
/Ronald Reagan/


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Beiratkoztam egy gyorsolvasó tanfolyamra, és húsz perc alatt elolvastam a Háború és békét. Oroszországról szól.
/Woody Allen/


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

"New Yorkban a felhok össze vannak karcolva"
(graffiti)


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

"Mire végre sorra kerültem, elfogyott a jó minőségú pacemaker.
Azóta amikor megölelem a feleségem, kinyílik a garázsajtó.
(M. Pearl)


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Egy hazugság már félig körbejárta a világot, miközben az igazság még csak a cipõjét húzza. 
- Mark Twain


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Mindig bocsáss meg ellenségeidnek! Nincs, ami jobban dühítené õket. 
- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Olyan öreg vagyok, hogy már megszüntették a vércsoportomat. 
- Bob Hope


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Jobb ma egy verés mint holnap, de túlzok.
(anonym)


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

"A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban 
oldódik." (grafiti)


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

mA taNULjUK, hOgY keLl HasznÁLNi a CapS LoCk-Ot. 
(anonym)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 8)

Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 8)

Próbálj meg úgy élni, hogy ne vegyék észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozzál onnan, ahonnan elmentél.


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

Gondoltak már arra, hogy ha Edison nem lett volna, gyertyafénynél néznénk a tévét? (Al Boliska)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 8)

Nehéz megmondani, mi a lehetetlen, hiszen a tegnap álma a ma reménye és a holnap valósága.
Robert Hutchings Goddard


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 8)

100 MHz-el megy a számítógépem. - Lakott területen?


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 8)

Néha nehéz meglátni a vonalat, amelyet meghúzunk, amíg át nem lépjük őket. Na és ilyenkor támaszkodunk azokra, akiket szeretünk, hogy visszahúzzanak minket, és legyen mibe kapaszkodnunk. És ott vannak az egyértelműen megjelölt határok, melyeket ha egyszer át mersz lépni, talán sosem találsz vissza.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

A világ pont úgy fejlődik, ahogy az ember is élete során. Például vajon most jobb vagyok, vagy rosszabb lettem? Fiatalabb koromban igaz, hogy jobb kondiban voltam, de nem voltam tisztában önmagammal. A korral a gondok is komolyabbak, viszont könnyebben megbirkózom velük.


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Az úthenger alatt fekvõ ember mosolya sohasem õszinte.
(anonym)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Azt hiszem, én többet gondolok a szerelemre, mint az embernek általában kellene. Folyamatosan lenyűgöz a puszta ereje, amellyel megváltoztatja és meghatározza életünket.
Holiday


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Álmodunk a reményről, változásról, tűzről, szeretetről, halálról, és egyszer csak bekövetkezik. Az álom valóra válik, és végül a válasz az élet nagy kérdéseire úgy bukkan fel, mint felkelő nap a hegyek mögül. Oly sok küzdelem, hogy az értelmét, a célját megleljük, végül egymásban találjuk meg azt. A közös átélt mesébe illő és evilági élmények. Alapvető emberi vágy, hogy megtaláljuk a hozzánk tartozókat, hogy kötődjünk, és hogy érezzük szívünk mélyén, hogy nem vagyunk egyedül.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Az emlékezés az, ami elválaszt bennünket embernek. Mi vagyunk az egyetlen faj, aki foglalkozik a múlttal. Az emlékeink hangot adnak nekünk. Tanúskodnak a múltról, hogy mások tanulhassanak belőle, hogy ünnepelhessék sikereinket, és figyelmeztetve legyenek a hibáinktól. Sokféleképpen értelmezhetjük törékeny létezésünket, sokféleképpen adhatunk neki jelentést, de az emlékeink adják meg a célját, és adnak hozzá összefüggést. Itt találhatjuk az elképzelések, félelmek, szerelmek, megbánások egyéni tárházát.


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Még nincs teljesen kész, de már majdnem elkezdtük! (Egy szaki a megrendelõnek)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Utazás közben eltévedni szerencsétlen dolog, de elfelejteni az utazás célját és értelmét... ez sokkal kegyetlenebb érzés. Nyolc hónapig tartott az út, néha egyedül utaztam, néha mások is mellém szegődtek, és megfogták a kormányt, és összetörték a szívemet, de már nem én voltam az, aki megérkezett, alig hasonlítottam önmagamra. És ha elveszíted önmagadat, két választásod marad: vagy visszatalálsz ahhoz, aki voltál, vagy örökre elveszíted. Mert néha kívülről kell nézned önmagad, hogy eszedbe jusson, milyen akartál lenni, és hogy ehhez képest milyen ember lett belőled.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Életemben két ház árát elfüstöltem. Dehát mit tegyek, a szivart sokkal jobban szeretem, mint a téglákat! (Heltai Jenõ)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Az élet elég hosszú... csak nem elég széles!


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Becsületesen is lehet karriert csinálni - csak nincs rá példa. (Murphy)


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Rádiós mûsorvezetõ: 
- A Petõfi Csarnok közkeletû rövidítése: PECSA. Nem is merek arra gondolni, hogy hogyan rövidítenék akkor, ha koszorús költõnket mondjuk Pintérnek 
hívták volna...


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

A szõrmebundád elsõ tulajdonosa meghalt benne... (Egy állatvédõ)


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

És az egész világ csak linkgyűjtemény,
s a dolgok benne linkek -
kattintsak bárhová, folyton te tűnsz elém,
te vagy honlapja mindnek.
Varró Dániel


----------



## Kata749 (2010 Július 9)

Az egér nem más, mint az elefánt japán változata.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Soha ne hajts gyorsabban, mint amilyen gyorsan az őrangyalod repülni tud!


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Épp amikor kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, hát nem eljött a mai nap?!


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Szeretjük azt hinni, hogy nem félünk, és szívesen fedezünk fel új helyeket és szerzünk új élményeket, de a helyzet az, hogy folyamatosan rettegünk. Talán a félelem a vonzalom része. (...) Az egyszerű napok uncsik. Egy kisebb katasztrófa: na, arról érdemes beszélni!


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Mindannyian szeretnénk megőrizni valamit, amit elfeledtünk vagy elutasítottunk, mert talán nem értettük meg, milyen sokat hagytunk hátra. Nem felejthetjük el, ami régen szép volt,
különben nem ismerjük fel, még ha szembe jön is velünk az utcán.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

A templomban látni lehet egy verset, melynek Veszteség a címe, és egy kőbe van vésve. Három szóból áll, de a költő összekarcolta az egészet. A Veszteséget nem lehet elolvasni, csak érezni.
Egy gésa emlékiratai


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Egy csók annyira egyszerű dolog, hogy szinte fel sem tűnik. De ha jobban szemügyre vennénk, megláthatnánk, hogy minden csóknak megvan a sajátos jelentése. A művészet az, hogy meg tudjuk fejteni azt a bizonyos jelentést. A csók különböző emberek számára különböző tartalommal bír. A jelentés végső soron attól függ, aki a csókot adja és aki a csókot látja. A csók aktusa mindig ugyanaz. Mégis minden csóknak megvan a maga sajátos jelentése. Kifejezheti egy férj soha nem szűnő rajongását vagy egy feleség mélységes megbánását. Jelképezheti egy anya növekvő aggodalmát vagy egy szerető lángoló szenvedélyét. De akármit is jelentsen, minden csók egy alapvető emberi szükségletet tükröz. A másik emberhez való kötődés igényét. Ez a vágy olyan elemi erejű, hogy mindig megdöbbenünk, mikor egyesek mégsem értik meg!


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Olykor-olykor mindenki szívesen átadja magát a fantáziának. (...) Alkalomadtán úgy teszünk, mintha meg akarnánk győzni magunkat, hogy a titkaink nem is olyan rémségesek. Igen, a szerepjátszás egyszerű játék. Ott kezdődik, hogy magunknak hazudunk, és ha másokat is meg tudunk győzni a hazugságunkról, nyert ügyünk van.


----------



## kicsidinnye (2010 Július 9)

Az egyiptomiaknak volt egy gyönyörű hiedelmük a halállal kapcsolatban. Mikor a lelkük elérkezik a mennyország kapujához (...), az istenük két kérdést tesz fel nekik. A válaszuk függvényében engedik be, vagy utasítják ki őket.
1. Találtál-e örömet az életedben?
2. A te életed hozott-e örömet mások életébe?
Mi a te válaszod?
A bakancslista


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

*Válasz a 20-ra*

Köszönöm a tippet! Igazából mi szükség van erre, hogy hülyeségeket írogassunk ide? A 48 órát még csak megértem, de ez a 20 hsz és az intézményesített kikerülés nem tűnik túl értelmesnek. Biztosan van oka. Mi az?

Kérlek kedves Zsuzsanna a beírhatol-t beírhatsz-ra javítani szíveskedj, mert helyesen úgy mondják/írják.

Üdv!



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

1111


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

223


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

32423


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

213213


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

jklpkj


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

6tyi8


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

ry


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

jk.


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

54y


----------



## vicces apa (2010 Július 9)

iutyoi


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok! Csak a letöltés miatt regisztráltam de most látom, hogy itt jó dolgok vannak.


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

a forum összetétele ígéretesen vegyes


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

nagyon változatos a letöltés kínálat


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

remélem én is tudok majd hozzájárulni a feltöltésekhez


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

van valami szűrés a feltöltésekhez? vagyis a téma nyilvánvalóan a természetfeletti...


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

egyik kedvencem a_ A viskó_ Wm.Paul Young-tól


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

a másik meg Eric Fromm: A szerertet művészete


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

bár Fromm műveit alapból szeretem


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

igaz, nem a természetfeletti a szakterülete


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

de a mai világban harmónikusan élni és szeretni természetfelettinek tünhet


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

szóval nem akarok csak számokat írni


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

így alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

és a 2 nap leteljen


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

és végre "okosodjon" a lelkem


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

a sok gazdag tartalom letöltése


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

és olvasása után


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

vajon mennyi üzenetet írhattam nár?


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

kiváncsi lennék rá, hogy mások miket írnak?


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Azért azt nem akarom írni, hogy aaaaaa!


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

megnéztem, ki ezt-ki azt


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

ja, nagyon tetszett a _What dreams may come_ film Robin William-mel


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

meg a _The lovely bones_


----------



## szererika (2010 Július 9)

Kedveseim, 2 nap mülva jövök, addig is: minden jót, Isten veletek!


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Szererika nagyon ügyesen csinálja


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Mindig ír egy kicsit


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Én is megpróbálom


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Elég gyorsan megy


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Igy hamar összejön a 20


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Vagy még több hozzászólás is


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Egy kicsit dolgozom


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Na már itt is vagyok


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Van aki vissza számol


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

láttan aki csak azt írta, hogy s


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Még 8 kell


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Már csak 7


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Egyebül vagyok


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Nemsokára kész


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

este letelik a 48 óra


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Még 3


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

És kettő


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

És SIKER !!!!!


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Itt van olyan könyv amit nem lehet megvenni mert hiánycikk


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Majd este jövök vissza


----------



## Stevemc (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok !


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Nincsen apám, se anyám,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

se istenem, se hazám,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Harmadnapja nem eszek,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

se sokat, se keveset.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Húsz esztendőm hatalom,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

húsz esztendőm eladom.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

hát az ördög veszi meg.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Tiszta szívvel betörök,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

ha kell, embert is ölök.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Elfognak és felkötnek,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

áldott földdel elfödnek


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

s halált hozó fű terem


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

gyönyörűszép szívemen.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Véretek, ha idegen is százszor,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Mégis az enyém, az enyém,


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Véres ajkakkal mézes asszonyaitok


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

S nyitott szívvel baráti, hű fiúk Átöntötték belém.


----------



## konzulens (2010 Július 9)

Futok veled és megáldalak.


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

pfff


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

pff


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

ajdjfhufijdf


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

jkfigjdohapvhi


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

jdvijvapjfiaoőfjiaopvnposvnapivjpajv


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

jvapfirjaipfjiapofjaopighpobhp


----------



## treffenwyd (2010 Július 9)

a francba, ha megvan a 20 hsz, miért nem enged tölteni...


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

hali


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

a


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

slkdjf


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

lll


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

sindzse


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

fülig jimmy


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

csülök


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

gorcsev iván


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

wendriner aladár


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

tuskó hopkins


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

senki alfonz


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Vanek úr


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Hercule Poirot


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Arthur Hastings


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

James Japp


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

James Watson


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Moriarty professzor


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Agatha Christie


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

P. Howard


----------



## gold11 (2010 Július 9)

Rejtő Jenő


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Próba


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Végre látom magamat!


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Most kicsit döcögősebben ment


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Most meg mint a villám


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

hihetetlenül önző módon


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Úgy tűnik, BSzili kicsit bekavart


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

azért regeltem


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

mert le akartam szedni


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Egyre lassúbb a rendszer


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

hát ez van


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

hol is tartottam


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

ja igen, mert le akartam szedni


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Inkább később visszajövök


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

egy filmet


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

egy filmet


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Folytatás


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Alig tudtam visszajönni


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Most már nem állok le 20-ig


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Pedig zaklat a hollandus


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Bizonyos Van Dó'gom nevezetű


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

De ő persze úgyis megvár


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Még mindig nagyon lassú


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

és ha így haladok


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

és ha ez így meg tovább


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Persze megint BSzili miatt


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

akkor talán össze is jön


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Azt hittem már rég túl van a húszon


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

és most következzen az ábécé:


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Nekem se sok kell már


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Már csak három


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Csak az a fránya két nap ne lenne


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

a


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Végre!


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Bevallom, kicsit izgultam, hogy BSzili beelőz


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

b


----------



## vasvarii (2010 Július 9)

Viszlát hétfőn!


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

c


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

jaja


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

d


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

e


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

tökéletes, pont egy ilyenre volt szükségem  kösze 
így legalább nem kell olyan témához írnom minden féle baromságot, amiről lehet nem is tok semmit xD


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

meg volt az első, ez lesz a második


----------



## BSzili (2010 Július 9)

f


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

haaaaaaarmadikk


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

negygygygyedikk


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

ötödik...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

a negyedik már volt, nem, csak mert nem látom xD
de az ötödiket is írtam és az sincs itt... =/


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

jah oké xD
mostmár látom 
és ez a hetedik


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

nyolcadik...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

kilencediiik...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

10edik...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

eleventh


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

12th


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

Mindannyiunknak szüksége van egy kis* segít*ségre; valakire, aki* segít* nekünk meghallani az élet zenéjét, hogy emlékeztessen, nem mindig ilyen rossz minden. Valaki van ott, és az a valaki meg fog találni téged.


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

13 => na még 7...


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

14 => még 6...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

15 => 5


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

„Egy pillanatnyi igazság megszépítheti, és meg is fogja szépíteni a világot. Egy pillanatnyi megmentheti a világot, és meg is fogja menteni a világot. Egy pillanatnyi szerelem tökéletessé teheti a világot, és tökéletessé is fogja tenni a világot.” 
_ Sri Chinmoy_


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

16 => 4 ...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

jó kettő meg van...  még kell 18


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

3...


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

mit írjak... ki tudja...  17


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

tovább... 16


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

(ez már a visszaszámlálás! xD)
2...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

már csak 15


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

de sok van még... XD 14


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

na még 1...


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

13... :d


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

12...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

11....


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

na már a felénél vagyok...  10


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

ééééééééééés........
KÉSZ VAGYOK!!! ^.^
jééé... Hipo... te is bács-kiskuni vagy?! ^.^
hülye kérdés xD tom xD de most örülök ^.^
csak azt a két napot bírjam ki... -.-"


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

8....


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

igen az vagyok... XD
te is... csak én is bírjam ki...  7


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

6.... :d


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

már csak 5...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

hm...
unatkozok... :l


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

mit szeretnél letölteni filmfan....? 3


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

2.... utolsó előtti ... juppii


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

hajrá Hipo!!! ^.^


----------



## XIV. Lajos (2010 Július 9)

20
Ennyi baromkodás egy nyomorult letöltésért... Ezt nem gondolták komolyan.


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

1.... megvagyok.... juppiiiiiiiii  de jó éssssssss még két nap...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

evernight-ot 
telón olvasható változatot 
te?


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

köszi...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

darren shan.... démonvilág 1...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

nem látom rögtön amit írtok =/


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

ez így nem jó xD
azt nem ismerem...
jó könyv? 
v film? xD


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

ez így gáz, mert folyamatosan, írnom kell, ha látni akarom a választ xD


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

XDXD

nagyon jó.... a az egyik kedvenc írom...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

kivsit későn jöttem rá én is erre h mindig írnim kell...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

de híbásan írtam az előzöt


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

:d:d


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

még két nap...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

...


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

áh nem baj xD
jaja =/


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

hm...


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

ilyen béna is csak én lehetek... XD


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

:d:d


----------



## filmfan (2010 Július 9)

hát én asszem lépek, azt a könyvet me majd mé megném 
kiváncsivá tettél


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

.......


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

okok Szia


----------



## Hipo (2010 Július 9)

akkor megyek én is... Szia mindenki


----------



## Skyurus (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok! Nekem lenne egy kérdésem: Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem tudok letölteni, ez miért van?


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

szóval bármit? és ha egymás után írok huszat senki nem néz hülyének? : D


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

hát akkor essünk neki. 

Így szokott lenni a filmekben is: a legutolsó pillanatban, amikor a nő már éppen felszállna a repülőgépre, megjelenik az elkeseredett férfi, megragadja a nőt, megcsókolja, és nem engedi el, miközben a légitársaság alkalmazottai elnézően mosolyognak. Aztán jön a felirat: "Vége", és minden néző tudja, hogy azok ketten most már boldogan élnek, amíg meg nem halnak. 
"A filmek soha nem mesélik el, mi történik azután" - gondolta, hogy vigasztalja magát. Házasság, egyre kevesebb szex, előkerül a férj szeretőjének első levele, botrány, a férj esküdözik, hogy soha többet, előkerül a második szerető levele, újabb botrány és fenyegetőzés, hogy elválik, de ezúttal a férj nem reagál olyan határozottan, csak annyit mond, hogy szereti. A harmadik szerelmes levél után a hallgatást választja, úgy tesz, mintha nem tudna róla, mert mi van, ha most azt mondja a férje, hogy már nem szereti, és elmehet? 
Nem, a filmek nem erről beszélnek. Véget érnek, mielőtt a valóság elkezdődne.

Paulo Coelho 
♥


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

hallihó


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

123


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

kiss


szabo_miklos írta:


> hallihó


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

jó


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

jkl


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

tesz-vesz


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

é


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

óóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

aha


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

kkkkk


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

ha


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

szabo_miklos írta:


> hallihó


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1270


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1266


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1299


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1303


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1309


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1432


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1543


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

234


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

876


----------



## szabo_miklos (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Imádom az antik irodalmat.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Letöltenék, ezért írogatok ide.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Fel is töltenék, ezért is irogatok ide.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Róma a végzetem.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Minden, ami ókori roma.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Egy hagyományőrző csapatban is benne vagyok.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Na elkezdek számolni.


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Egyébként áldom az égieket, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

mi is jön?


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Ja! 4


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Huhú, már csak 5 db


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

hjkgjkjhg


----------



## Ludus (2010 Július 9)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 1


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 2


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 3


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 4


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 5


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 6


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 7


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 8


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 9


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 10


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 11


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 12


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 13


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 14


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 15


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 16


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 17


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 18


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

number 19


----------



## lemongrass (2010 Július 9)

NUMBER 20. thx this topic


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## Maghera (2010 Július 9)

:d


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Megtanulták szabadon szeretni egymást, és tudták, hogy semmilyen más kapcsolat nem lehet ilyen jó - és talán ez volt az egyetlen oka, hogy szerették egymást, mert tudták, hogy nincs szükségük egymásra. Paulo Coelho


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Mint minden emberi lény, képes vagy szeretni. Hogy tanultad meg? Nem tanultad meg: hiszel benne. Hiszel benne, és szeretsz.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Ilyen a világ: mindenki úgy beszél, mintha mindent tudna, és ha van merszed kérdezősködni, kiderül, hogy nem is tudnak semmit.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Eddig a pillanatig emberek milliói adták már fel. Nem bosszankodnak, nem sírnak, nem csinálnak semmit, csak várják, hogy teljen az idő. Elvesztették a reagálás képességét. Te viszont szomorú vagy. Ez azt jelzi, hogy még él a lelked.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Már annyi meglepő dolgot láttam, hogy a legcsekélyebb kétségem sincs afelől, hogy léteznek csodák, hogy minden lehetséges, s hogy az ember kezdi újra felfedezni azt, amit elfelejtett: saját belső hangját.


----------



## sinusgamma (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Egyetlenegyszer mertem megkérdezni tőle: "Miért szeretsz te engem?"
Azt felelte: "Fogalmam sincs, de egyáltalán nem is érdekel."


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Amit adsz, azt te is visszakapod - noha lehet, hogy onnan, ahonnan a legkevésbé várnád.


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)




----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Nem fogok többé hinni az emberekben, mert egy ember becsapott. Gyűlölni fogom azokat, akik elrejtett kincset találnak, mert én nem találtam meg az enyémet.


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Nem teszem meg azt, ami a legkézenfekvőbb lenne: nem próbálok meg találkozni vele, mert nekem az kell, hogy ő keressen föl engem.


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

17kiss


----------



## berkesi (2010 Július 9)

18kiss


----------



## s.gyongyike (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Megpróbálhatunk előírásokat követni, uralkodni az érzéseinken, megpróbálhatjuk előre eltervezni a cselekedeteinket - de ostobák vagyunk, ha így cselekszünk. Úgyis a szív dönt, és csakis az ő döntése számít.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

A hazugság nagyon fáradságos dolog, az embernek meg kell erőltetnie a memóriáját, ha nem akar lebukni.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Két nő lakik bennem: az egyik meg akar ismerni minden kalandot, át akar élni minden örömet és szenvedélyt, a másik viszont hétköznapi életet szeretne, biztonságot, nyugalmat, boldog családot. Én vagyok a háziasszony és a szajha, két lélek egy testben, akik egymás ellen harcolnak.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

De mi értelme van egy férfi miatt szenvedni? Semmi. És a poklok kínját járjuk, ahol nincs nemesség és nagyság - csak gyötrelem.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Az élet sokféleképpen próbára tudja tenni az ember kitartását: vagy azzal, hogy nem történik semmi, vagy azzal, hogy minden egyszerre történik.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Nincs rosszabb, mint úgy érezni, hogy senkit nem érdekel, hogy létezünk, hogy senki nem figyel arra, amit mondunk, és hogy a világ tökéletesen működik a mi zavaró jelenlétünk nélkül is.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Félek, hogy ha megvalósítanám az álmomat, már nem lenne miért élnem. (...) Félek a nagy csalódástól, és inkább csak álmodom az egészről.


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Az ajtók azért voltak zárva, mert soha nem értettem meg, hogy én vagyok az egyetlen személy, aki kinyithatja őket.


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

szeretnék


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

letölteni


----------



## adreeh (2010 Július 9)

Éééééés az utolsó : D : D

Vannak olyan pillanatok az életben, hogy annyira nagyon hiányzik neked valaki, hogy szeretnéd kiszakítani az álmaidból a valóságba, hogy megölelhesd.

ez mennyire igaz... hajjaaajjj.


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

bálna


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

hangokat


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

jó kedvem van


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

Szeretlek-Arabul - Ana Behibak (férfinak)
Arabul - Ana Behibek (nőnek)
Albánul - Të Dua Shume
Amharic - Ene ewedechalu (nőknek)
Amharic - Ene ewedehalwe (férfiaknak)
Angolul - I love you
Asszám - Moi tomak bhal pau
Azerbajdzsánul - Men seni sevirem
Bari - Nan nyanyar do parik
Baszkul - Nere Maitea
Batak - Holong rohangku di ho
Bengál - Ami tomay bhalobashi (Ami tomake bhalobashi)
Berber - Lakh tirikh
Bicol - Namumutan ta ka
Bisaya - Gihigugma ta ka


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

Bolívia - qanta munani
Bulgárul - ahs te obicham
Burma - chit pa de
Chamorru - Hu Guiya Hao
Cheyenne - Néméhotâtse
Cigányul - Kamav tut
Circassian - wise cas
Creole - Mon kontan ou
Csehül - Miluji te
Dánul - Jeg elsker dig
Ekvátor - canda munani
Elven - Amin sinta lle


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

Eszperantó - Mi amas vin
Észtüé - Mina armastan sind
Fárszi - Tora dust midaram
Fárszi (persza) - Asheghet Hastam
Finnül - Minä rakastan sinua
Franciául - Je t'aime
Fülöp-szigetek - Mahal Kita (Iniibig Kita)
Gall - Tha gra'dh agam ort
Ghána - Me do wo
Gilbert) - itangiriko
Gót - Idugi Ludugove Udagu


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

Kicsit


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

furcsa


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

ez


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

a


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

Jó napot 1.ször


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

2.szor


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

20 másodperc
3.szor


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

fajta


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

Helló.


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

4.szer


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

Csak nem egy jó könyvet vadászol?


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

Nagyon tetszik amit a fórumon olvastam


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

kellene egy-két dal kottája


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

Én könyvet vadászok.


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

itt a déli végeken (Vajdaságban) nem a legegyszerűbb hozzájutni "olcsón" jó dalokhoz


----------



## Scorpyus (2010 Július 9)

Álmomban nem gondoltam volna h egy külfödi oldalon találom meg


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

ez a 8.-ik


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

talán, de mikor lessz ebből 20


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

fele meg van


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

nade ez a 48 óra


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

ááá


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

már nem sok kell


----------



## GajdosBela (2010 Július 9)

melyik az a könyv


----------



## retne (2010 Július 9)

*Dalszöveg*

Sziasztok!

Olyan közepes angoltudással rendelkező segítőkész fórumozó segítségét szeretném kérni aki hallás után leírná (*nem fordítás*!) az alább belinkelt dal szövegét. El szeretném énekelni (karaoke) a számot de a dalszöveg sehol nem található a neten. 

03. Roxanne - Boys In Black Cars.mp3

Előre is köszönöm!

Retne


----------



## nichter (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)




----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

mikor tölthetek le bármit is?


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

így lassan fog összejönni a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

.....


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

már csak 16...


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## h_kata (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

*abc*

abcd


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

fghjk


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

íyxc


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

15asdfg


----------



## nonsens (2010 Július 9)

20 es kesz de sok ertelme volt ennek


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*1-20*

Hogy lesz 20 a 20


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*20-1*

20 ból egyet 19 marad


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*19*

Valahogy elérem


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*údv*

űdvözlök mindenkit a forumon


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

Az igazságot nem a többség határozza meg


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

a


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*beszedes*

Tony barátomat is


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“A boldogság vágykép – ezért mindenkinek mást jelent, mivel mindannyian másképp gondolkodunk.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“Az egészséges elme nem más, mint a valósághoz való feltétlen ragaszkodás.


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*Beszedes*

Tony barátom Vancouverben


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*köszönet*

Köszönöm hogy ajánlotad az oldalt


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*15*

Kérlek ne nevess ki


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“Minden csoda alapja a szeretet.” (*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“Aki szeret, annak fickándozik a szíve. Annak az élete színes, és süt a napja. Aki nem szeret, olyan tájakon jár, ahol nem süt a nap.”
(*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*napokN*

napok ota szemezek a forummal


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“A jól megcsinált dolog jobb, mint a jól elmondott.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*szantam*

Rá szantam magam


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“Egy kedves szó olyan, akár a tavaszi napsütés.” (*orosz közmondás*)


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“A szív hangja – az igazság első szava.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*10*

Igy lett 10 a 10


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

“A kedves szavak nem kerülnek sokba… Mégis sokat érnek.” (*Blaise Pascal*)


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*11*

Látom nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

*Hat mód arra, hogy megszerettesd magad az emberekkel:*


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

1. Mutass őszinte érdeklődést mások iránt.


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

2. Mosolyogj!


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*20*

Dehogy 20 majd lesz.


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

3. Sohase feledd el, hogy minden embernek egész anyanyelvéből a saját neve hangzik a legédesebben és ez a legfontosabb.


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

4. Légy jó hallgató és ösztönözz másokat is arra, hogy önmagukról beszéljenek.


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)

1234


----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

5. Beszélj olyan dolgokról, amelyek a másikat érdeklik.


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*Én voltam boldogabb*

Én voltam boldogabb.


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## szedna (2010 Július 9)

6. Őszintén éreztesd a másikkal, hogy kettőtök közül ő a fontosabb.


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)

hjsh


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)

mks


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*nem én*

Világsztárokkal mulatott és zenélt együtt.


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*sdd*

When You Tell Me That You Love Me


----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## banderas12 (2010 Július 9)

:9:


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

*123*

1


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*The*

The Lady Is A Tramp


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*Földi csillagok*

Földi csillagok


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*Nem kell más*

Nem kell más


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*All I Ask Of You*

All I Ask Of You


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## cirano1 (2010 Július 9)

*Tony*

Tony ne nevess ki isten veled.


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

20


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

21


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

*123*

2


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

22


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 9)

24


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

ez jóóó


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

sziasztok


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

még


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

megint


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

újra


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

nagyon jóóóó


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

vdsvfnht


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

jó hétvégét


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

mindenkinek


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

19:14


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Neked is jó hétvégét!


----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

márcsak kettő-és megvan a húsz


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)




----------



## gabi1949 (2010 Július 9)

éljen


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

alakul...


----------



## ttom11111 (2010 Július 9)

Yesssss!!!


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Helló


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Szinetár Dóra:
Meggyógyít, ha így néz rám
Így jó, már nem is fáj
És néhány csepp eső
Nekem már úgysem árt
Így jó, hisz itt van, átkarol
Egész testével óv.
Ne még, ne mozduljon!
Esőn, a virág szirmot bont.

Bereczki Zoltán:
Te élni fogsz Ponin, Uram segíts!
Bár volna szó, mely téged meggyógyít!

Sz.D.:
Csak tartson így a karjában, 
Így fogjon át örökké!

B.Z.:
Adnék én száz életet!
Bár tudnám, hogy tegyem!
Ne félj, nem hagylak el!

Sz.D.:
Csak néhány csepp eső, 
S a múlt oly távol, messze már.
Hisz itt van, átkarol, 
Egész testével óv, 
S én karjai közt alszom el.
E néhány csepp eső, áldott legyen.
Az ég is tisztul már szólít a csend.
S a lélegzete melegén, 
Szívem most hazatér.

Meggyógyít, ha így néz rám
B.Z.:
Most ne beszélj!
Ketten:
így jó már nem is fáj.
És néhány csepp eső, nekem(d) már nem is árt.
B.Z.:
Nézz rám!
Sz.D.:
Hisz itt van átkarol, 
Egész testével óv
B.Z.:
Én melletted leszek
Sz.D.:
S talán, ha elalszom
B.Z.:
Amíg csak el nem alszol
Sz.D.:
Esőn
B.Z.:
Esőn
Sz.D.:
A virág szirmot
B.Z.:
A virág szirmot bont.


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Ne sírj most kedves, csak nyugodj meg,
a kezem fogd, szorítsd meg.
Megóvlak téged én minden bajtól,
lásd itt vagyok, ne sírj hát.
Oly csöpp vagy még, de erőd van,
biztonságban vagy itt a karomban.
A kapocs köztünk törhetetlen,
lásd itt vagyok, ne sírj hát.

Ref.: A szívem vigyáz Rád,
a szívem vigyáz Rád.
Mostantól és mindörökké már.
A szívem vigyáz Rád,
hisz mindegy ki mit mond,
ha a szívem vigyáz Rád, míg élsz.

Hogy tudnák elhinni, mit szó nem mond,
miért éreznék, amit a szívünk hord.
Egyformán lélegzünk, mégis másképp,
más útja sose lesz tiéd.

Ref.: 1*

Mond miért fontos más,hisz úgyse látják,
egy perc így együtt már boldogság.
100 szép emlék vár ránk.
Én nem leszek mindig, hát bátor légy,
én elhagylak végül, de te játszol még.
100 álom vár, más part,
és ők is megértik majd.

Ref.: Szívem vigyáz Rád,
ne félj a szívem vigyázz Rád.
Védelmet mostantól és mindörökké már.
És mindegy ki mit mond, mostantól a szívem vigyáz Rád
mindig, míg élsz.
A szívem tiéd.

Mindig ott leszek érezd, mindig és mindig,
őrzöm végig a lépted, őrzöm végig a lépted,
őrzöm végig a lépted, védelek, ne félj.


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Bereczki Zoltán:
Nincs több lázas rémkép, mi vaksötétbe hív.
Ne félj! Nem bánthat senki, jöjj hozzám megpihenni.
Rémült órák könnyét én felszárítom mind!
Ne félj! Melletted állok, csak egy szavadra várok.

Szinetár Dóra:
Nézz rám, mindig ilyen égő szemmel!
Érzem nem hagysz többé egyedül.
Légy hát mellettem míg élsz, s míg élek.
Ölelj át, és múlik már az éj, csak ennyit kérek én!

B.Z.:
Oltalmazlak mától,
Nincs több rettegés,
Nincs több lidérces álom a két karom ha átfon.

Sz.D.:
Árnyak nélkül élni, csak ennyit szeretnék!
És még az kell, hogy itt légy, hogy elbújtass, és megvédj!

B.Z.:
Hát válassz társadnak, míg élsz, s míg élek!
Mától nem bánt többé a magány,
Szólíts kedvesednek most, és mindig!
Ezután már mindig légy enyém!
Christine csak ennyit kérek én!

Sz.D.:
Válassz társadnak míg élsz, s míg élek!
Hívj! S én nem hagylak el soha már!
Együtt:
Írd át lángbetűkkel sorsunk könyvét!
Sz.D.:
Mondd, hogy szeretsz!

B.Z.:
Ez nem nehéz!

Együtt:
Szeress, csak ennyit kérek én!
Ezután már mindig légy enyém!
Szeress, csak ennyit kérek én!


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Szinetár Dóra:
Szívünkben érzés meg erő, de van mit meg nem old!
Erős a hit bennünk látod, de minket fel nem old!
Vártunk tán csodát, ám de már nincs miért.
Közös út, ha volt is egykor, véget ért!
Fáradt gályák éjnek tengerén,
De a célunk már más, arra mész te, s erre én!
Kicsit összesodort az ár,
De a sors az elválaszt már,
És nincs kiút, és nincs már több remény!

Bereczki Zoltán:
Ha mindig túl nagyra törsz, úgy az keveset se ér!

Sz.D.:
Tán te vagy kishitű!

B.Z.:
Egymásra jól vigyáznunk, csak az legyen a cél!

Sz.D.:
Milyen roppant egyszerű!

Együtt:
Próbáld meg egyszer, és az én szememmel láss!
Akkor tán érthetnénk mégis majd egymást.
Fáradt gályák éjnek tengerén,
De a célunk már más, arra mész te, s erre én!
Kicsit összesodort az ár,
De a sors az elválaszt már,
Mondd, miért sápadt így el bennünk a fény?

Sz.D.:
Te meg én, két gálya éjnek tengerén!
B.Z.:
Ne bánts hát, ne halyj el, ne dobj el,
Hisz szeretnélek én!
Sz.D.:
De a célunk már más, 
B.Z.:
Ne bánts hát!
Sz.D.:
Arra mész te, s erre én!
B.Z.:
Ne hagyj el, ne dobj el!
A magány nem segít!
Együtt:
Kicsit összesodort az ár,
De a sors az elválaszt már!
Mondd, miért sápadt így el bennünk a fény?

B.Z.:
Ne dobj el!

Sz.D.:
No, hidd el, ami elmúlt, nincsen már


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

ereczki Zoltán:
Én hogy szeressem őt, mondd?
Sorsom már az, mit ő mond.
Kell, hogy lásd a változást
Ez a néhány hét, érzem, átformált, 
Csak tudnám bár, hogy miért!

Szinetár Dóra:
Úgy lüktet benn a kérdés:
Túl sok tán ennyi érzés?
Férfi ő miért lenne más?!
S annyi férfi volt már énvelem
Ő mindnél többet ér, több bárkinél.

Együtt:
Úgy fognám át, 
Úgy sírnék már
Vágytól szomjas szám súgná nevét
Százszor is, hogy ő is érezze már
azt mi rám talált!

Várj, csak azt ne hidd, hogy tréfa ez!
Sz.D.:
Miért van így, tőle kérdezd!
B.Z.:
Nézz csak rá!
Sz.D.:
Ez volnék én.
Együtt:
A lány ki rég oly hűvös volt, 
Eltűnt, messze jár, vissza sem tér.

Vágy, lázas remény szédít és bánt
Ó, hogy rám talált
Sz.D.:
Lásd, ha ő szólna így rólam
B.Z.:
Nézne rám, s hívna lázban
Sz.D.:
Tán elvesznék, megriadnék
Együtt:
Egy szó, s fejem meghajtanám
Hisz bármit kérhet már,

Kívánom őt!
Úgy vágyom őt!
Mindig csak őt!


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

oks


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Bereczki Zoltán:
Itt, ahol csak veszthet a szív,
Hol minden út a semmibe hív.
A végső órán, így leltem rád.

Szinetár Dóra:
Mindabból, mi most hullik szét,
S mi tegnapig egy világ volt még.
Tűnő árnyék, őrizlek én.

B.Z.:
Nem kell már félned, csak ölelj át!
Sz.D.:
Elnyomja szívünk az ágyúk zaját
Együtt:
Egy messzi álomvilág
Egy dalt küld hozzánk.
Refr.:
És szól egyetlen árva szaxofon,
Egy szédült hang, úgy símogat
Oly lágy, oly végtelen.
Kettőnkhöz szól, kettőnkért sír egy szaxofon.
Hát úgy ölelj, mint semmi mást, 
S ne bánd ha közben széthull a világ.

B.Z.:
Létezik egy másik világ,
Hol fontos vagy, hol senki sem bánt.
Elviszlek én!

Sz.D.:
Ó, bár vinnél!

B.Z.:
Azt hinnéd káprázat csak, mit látsz
Árnyékban éltél ott fényben jársz.
Együtt:
Nem bolygat többé a csend,
Hisz lelkünkben zeng.

Refr.:
És szól, egyetlen árva szaxofon,
Egy szédült hang, úgy símogat 
Oly lágy, oly végtelen.
Kettőnkhöz szól, kettőnkért sír egy szaxofon.
Hát úgy ölelj, mint semmi mást,
S ne bánd ha közben széthull a világ.

Sz.D.:
Szép, mintha csak álmodnék.
B.Z.:
nézd, ébren is látod még!
Együtt:
Örökké, kettőnkért, holtunkig kísér.

Együtt(Refr.):
És szól, egyetlen árva szaxofon,
Egy szédült hang, úgy símogat
Oly lágy, oly végtelen.
Kettőnkhöz szól, kettőnkért sír egy szaxofon.
Hát úgy ölelj, mint semmi mást,
S ne bánd ha közben széthull a világ.

Hát ölelj át, csak még egy tánc!
S ne bánd, ha közben széthull a világ.


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

(Szöveg)

Egy valódi angyal ő,
még hogy ha sír is büszkén néz.
Távoli csillag hull,
egy éjjel átszökött az álmaimba.
Csak te ismersz engem jól,
csak is te látod lelkem őrült vágyait,
s nekem nincs jövőm, ha nem vagy itt.


(Refrén)

Hisz szeret mind, ki ismer,
s a felhők közt jár.
Hogy csak te hozzád tartozom,
oly jó tudni már.

Én tőled mit se kérek,
de tudnod kell, hogy védlek,
és éjjel, nappal, folyton vágyom rád.


(Szöveg)

Csak titokban sírok én,
a gyöngeségem szégyellem.
Rájöttem túl hamar,
hogy aki nem vigyáz, az mind csalódik.
De te más vagy mint oly sokan,
tudom, hogy van vígasz míg hozzád érkezem,
soha nem volt más ily jó velem.


(Refrén)

Hisz szeret mind, ki ismer,
s a felhők közt jár. (Itt vagy bennem minden percben)
Hogy csak te hozzád tartozom,
oly jó tudni már. (Épp úgy, mint egy hang)
És érzem azt, hogy nálad, (És érzem azt, hogy védve vagy)
még csendes béke várhat,
és éjjel, nappal, folyton vágyom rád.


És hidd el, és hidd el,
nem érhet gond és vész.
Míg mellettem itt élsz.


(Refrén)

Hisz szeret mind, ki ismer,
s a felhők közt jár.
Hogy csak te hozzád tartozom,
oly jó tudni már.

Csak tőled kell az élet,
nem látok mást, csak téged.
És éjjel, nappal, folyton vágyom rád.


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

(Szöveg)

Egy tánc, és már nincs senki más,
ez a sorsunk most és ezután.
E perctől többet érsz,
hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.

Mire vársz, már a sorsunk e tánc, 
egy perc, amiért élsz.

Mindegy mennyit vártam rád,
és súgtam annyi éjen át, hol vagy már?

Mert most végre itt vagyok, és érted bármit eldobok,
s nem is fáj.

Most a józan észen túl,
bennünk furcsa érzés gyúl, csendben fel.
Titkolt vágyainkon át, lázas testünk önmagát árulja el,
de ez sem számít.

Hozzád láncol, pár, lopott, gyors pillantás,
e meleg, könnyű nyártól, a jövőnk lett más,
mond hát!


(Refrén)

Mért vársz, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután,
e perctől, többet érsz,
hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.


(Szöveg)

Nem nagy álom egy hét,
pár nap egy életből mégis elég.

Benned elveszve úgy, hogy másfelé, nincs már út.

Néha mindenünk egy nyár,
s ilyen tánc, nem lesz több már,
de ez sem számít.

Hozzád láncol,
pár, lopott, gyors pillantás.
E meleg, könnyű nyártól, a jövőnk lett más,
mond hát!


(Refrén)

Mért vársz, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután.
E perctől többet érsz, hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.

Mért vársz, nézd, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután.
E perctől, többet érsz,
hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.


(Szöveg)

Egy tánc, és már nincs senki más,
ez a sorsunk most és ezután.
E perctől többet érsz, hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.


(Refrén)

Mért vársz, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután.
E perctől többet érsz, hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.

Mért vársz, nézd, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután.
E perctől, többet érsz,
hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.

Mért vársz, nézd, a sorsunk e tánc,
ennek élünk most és ezután.
E perctől többet érsz, hiszen őrzöd, amíg élsz.


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

jhgb


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

dsfgdsg


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

dfghdfgh


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

ghkghkghjkj hgj


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

vnvbn


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

55


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

56


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

324ew


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

dsfsg44


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

789879879


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

44444


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

dfgd55jmmn tdf


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

bbbn nnn


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

lkk987


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

77hh


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Valaki végleg elment, egy új állomásra ért, 
Búcsúzni nem tudott, egy új világ hívta az ég felé.
Tudom, tudod és érted, 
Ide már többé nincs visszaút, 
Ha hallod hangom, hát nézz le, 
Lepereg filmen újra a múlt.

Ref:
Valaki végleg elmehet, 
Őrizd meg emlékét, és el ne feledd,
Így majd veled lesz mindig, 
Lelke szabadon száll, 
Vár a túlsó parton, 
Hol nincsen határ.

Valaki végleg elmehet, 
Őrizd meg emlékét a szívedben, 
Akkor veled lesz mindig, 
Lelke szabadon száll, 
Vár a túlsó parton, 
Hol nincsen már több határ.

Valaki végleg elment, remélem, hogy célba ért.
Tegnap még féltett, és éreztem mindig tekintetét.
Tudom, tudod és érted, 
Ide már többé nincs visszaút, 
Ha hallod hangom, hát nézz le, 
Lepereg filmen újra a múlt.

Ref: 
Valaki végleg elmehet....


----------



## sardilas83 (2010 Július 9)

kljl


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Voltam már a föld alatt, láttam izzó arcokat
Rosszul játszó hősöket, én tudom a tűz dalát
Kaptam én is vérszemet, adtam érte több sebet
Mélybe süllyedő hajómról menekült sok barát

Most itt állok egy ég alatt, kivésném a sorsomat
Az voltam, mit itthagyok, itt vagyok, itt megtalálsz
Lennék újra jó veled, látnám, hogy az istened
Érted nyújtja két kezét, hogy levegye sóhaját
hogy értsd a tűz dalát

REFRÉN:
Apám sólyom volt, az anyám hiúz
Engem nem öl pénz, a törvény nem zúz
Léptem szolgája az Északi fény
Lelkem titkos lét az élet jegén

Apám sólyom volt, az anyám hiúz
Engem nem öl pénz, a törvény nem zúz
Léptem szolgája az Északi fény
Lelkem titkos lét az élet jegén

Alku, remény, az vagyok én


Én voltam a föld alatt, én láttam az arcokat
A rosszul játszó hősöket, az igazak tolvaját
Őrzöm még a fényedet, tőlem kapsz új életet
Engedj be, és megtudod, hogy milyen egy hű barát

Most itt állok egy ég alatt, kivésném a sorsomat
Az voltam, mit itthagyok, itt vagyok, itt megtalálsz
Lennék újra jó veled, látnám, hogy az istened
Érted nyújtja két kezét, hogy levegye sóhaját
hogy értsd a tűz dalát

REFRÉN


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Csak az itt, csak a most.
A máskor, a máshol nincsen.
Milyen Isten képes rá,
Hogy kétszer is elveszítsem?
Hagyjon el, hagyjon így
Ne büntessen, hogy higgyem,
Tegye most, ha gondol rám,
De holnap már ne segítsen.
Hagyjon el, hagyjon így
Ne álltasson, hogy szeret.
A kezem rég nem fogja már.
Panaszkodnom nincs kinek.
Nem érdekel, mit ígér,
És nem érdekel a holnap.
Csak az itt, csak a most,
A harangok másért szólnak.
Most kell árts, 
Vagy most kell érts.
Most kell gyülölj, 
Vagy most kell félts.
Figyelj rám itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs.
Most kell árts, 
Most kell érts.
Most kell gyülölj, 
Vagy most kell félts.
Törödj velem itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs....
Most kell árts, 
Vagy most kell érts.
Most kell gyülölj, 
Vagy most kell félts.
Figyelj rám itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs.
Most kell árts, 
Vagy most kell érts.
Most kell gyülölj, 
Vagy most kell félts.
Törödj velem itt és most,
Hogy el ne késs.


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Minden szót vállalok
Kimondva, kimondatlanul
Tettem, mit más nem mert talán
Furcsa egy kapcsolat
Legyűrt és felkavart
Szerettem mindig de gyűlöltem, ha fájt

Ugyanaz a dal ma is minket összetart
Jeges szilánkként hasítja belém
Nem vagyok más csak én

REFRÉN:
Tiszta szívemből
Minden átvirrasztott hajnalon
Játszom, ami nekem jó
Csak azért is rock and roll

Tiszta szívemből
Vele minden rosszat vállalok
Szabad akaratomból
Csak azért is rock and roll
Csak azért is rock


Szürkés acélként peng
Szorítja lelkemet
Szeretem mindig, de gyűlölöm, ha fáj
Nagy szavak nem kellenek
Kimondva, kimondatlanul
Teszem, mit más nem mer talán

Ugyanaz a dal ma is minket összetart
Jeges szilánkként hasítja belém
Nem vagyok más csak én

REFRÉN

REFRÉN


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Füstfelhő, ködváros, 
Eltűnő nemzedék, 
Romokban, ami szép volt, 
A harc már véget ért.

Az éjben, a szélben, 
Visszhangzik még a szó:
Szabadnak lenni jó, 
De túl sok vér az ára.

Refr.:
Dönteni nemtudok, most mit tegyek?
Királynak mondanak az Istenek.
A népem várja már hívó szavam,
A Kánaán mondd, merre van?

Nyíltenger, kőzápor, 
Vértócsa, amerre jársz, 
Eltévedt árnyékként
Nyomodban kit találsz?

Az éjben, a szélben....

Már vártam, hogy lássam 
Álmomban a jelet, 
Mely végre az égre
Felírva elvezet.

S a népem is hallja, 
Messze cseng már a szó:
Szabadnak lenni jó, 
De túl sok vér az ára.

Refr.:
Dönteni nemtudok.......


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Süvölt a zivatar, 
A felhős ég alatt, 
A tél ikerfia, 
Eső és hó szakad.

Kietlen pusztaság, 
Ez, melyben lakunk, 
Nincs egy bokor se, hol
Meghúzhatnánk magunk.

Ref:
Fázunk és éhezünk, 
S átlőve az oldalunk, 
Részünk minden nyomor...
De szabadok vagyunk!!

Itt kívül a hideg, 
Az éhség ott belül, 
E kettős üldözőnk, 
Kínoz kegyetlenül.

S amott a harmadik:
A töltött fegyverek.
A fehér hóra le
Piros vérünk csepeg.

Ref: 
Fázunk és éhezünk....


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

ljön a lelkedért egy nap a Sátán 
Feltámadt éjszakán így szól, hogy nézz rám! 
Elhoztam a számadást, rendezzük a tartozást
Nem vagy már semmi más csak emlék. Emlékezz Rám! 

Eltűrted sorsodat, szenvedj hát némán
Alkudnod késő már. Itt van a számlád
Nincs már mi vissza tart. Az átok megfogant
Sorsod hát teljesül. Vár rád, vár rád a vég

REFRÉN:
Feltámadt éj - Sírból holtak hangja szól 
Feltámadt éj - Leleked farkasként dalol 
Feltámadt éj - Végítélet napja vár
Feltámadt éj - Vár rád, hogy félj


Eljött a lelkedért egy nap a Sátán 
Meglátod mennyit érsz, ha igy szól, hogy nézz rám 
Elhoztam a számadást, rendezzük a tartozást 
Nem vagy már semmi más csak emlék. Emlékezz Rám! 

REFRÉN

REFRÉN


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Elmúlt egy nap, béke van már
Gondolatban a múlt visszajár
De a testem fogoly, béklyóban áll
Bábu az élet színpadán

Elképzelem, itt vagy velem
Lelkem szabad, szárnyalón szalad
De a testem fogoly, béklyóban áll
Bábu az élet színpadán

REFRÉN:
Korlátok közt, tudom, elveszek
Útvesztőben félek nem leszel
Csak egy átvert áldozat, ki béklyóban él
Te sem vagy más csak pont az mint én


Nem kell a szó, csend van, így jó
Ha kiáltanék, azt sem értenéd, tudod
Te sem vagy más, csak pont az mint én
Bábu az élet színterén

REFRÉN

REFRÉN


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

oké


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

fasza


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

zeretnék álmodni egy szebb holnapot,
melyet szebbnek láthatok.
Óóó, szeretném, ha másképp élhetnénk,
Ha egymásra nyíltan nézhetnénk.

Erre vágyom rég,
Ezért mindent megtennék!
Erre vágyom rég,
Óóóóó....

Mondd hol van a szó, 
ami elmondaná,
amit érzek belül,
miért hajt a vágy!

Mondd hol van a szó,
amit nem mondta el,
amit érzek belül,
egy egyszerű, tiszta, őszinte szó!

Szeretném, azt hinni, hogy csodák vannak még,
A szívekben felolvad a jég.
Óóó, szeretném, ha nem lenne hazugság,
ha egymáshoz nyíltan szólhatnánk!

Erre vágyom rég,
Ezért mindent megtennék!
Erre vágyom rég
Óóóóó....

Mondd hol van a szó, 
ami elmondaná,
amit érzek belül,
miért hajt a vágy!

Mondd hol van a szó,
amit nem mondtam el,
amit érzek belül,
egy egyszerű, tiszta, őszinte szó!


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

oldal


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

999


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Lennék én vad folyó, sziklákat szétzúzó
Vagy magasban felhő, szabadon szárnyaló
Lennék én tékozló fiú, ki csak a mának él
Csak így édes az élet, ez a világ így szép

Nem lennék gazember, ki egy országot megrabol,
Vagy ostoba, aki helyette meglakol
Inkább vagyok, aki vagyok,
Egy őrült rockzenész
Nekem így édes az élet, ez a világ így szép

R.:Gyomláld ki lelkemből a búbánatot
Gyere a közelembe régi barátom
Itt minden fáradt napon szükség van rád
Érted az ördögöt is seggbe rúgnám

R.:Kiálts, hogy halljam a hangod még jobban
Akkor nem érdekel, hogy mit hoz a holnap
Öld meg a szívemben a kétségeket
Így édes az élet, ez a világ így szép

Lennék én óriásfa, a végtelenbe szökő
Vagy nyári villám, mindent felperzselő
Lennék én tékozló fiú, ki csak a mának él
Csak így édes az élet, ez a világ így szép

Nem lennék gazember, ki egy országot megrabol,
Vagy ostoba, aki helyette meglakol
Inkább vagyok, aki vagyok,
Egy őrült rockzenész
Nekem így édes az élet, ez a világ így szép

R.:3x


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

aha


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

hmmmmm


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

szerintem is fasza


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Megértem hidd el, mit érzel,
Érzem a fájdalmad kétszeresen.
És valami mégis elhív.
Úgy érzem újra mennem, kell.

Érezd a kínt, amit érzek,
Érezd a fájdalmam kétszeresen.
Érezd te is, amit én,
Engedj el újra mennem kell.

Most ne örjöngj, ne sírj, ne kérlelj,
Ne gyónj nekem, ne is imádkozz értem.
A vágyam szabadon száll.
Engedj el újra mennem, kell.

Refr. Sírj, ahogy sírtam rég.
Várj, mindig várj, ahogy vártam rád.
Félj, ahogy féltem rég.
Szabadság szárnyain engedj tovább.

Úgy érezd a kínt, amit érzek,
Érezd a fájdalmam kétszeresen.
Érezd te is, amit én,
Engedj el újra mennem, kell.

Most ne örjöngj ne sírj, ne kérlelj,
Ne gyónj nekem, ne is imádkozz értem.
A vágyam szabadon száll.
Engedj el újra mennem, kell.

Refr.3x


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

jó kis oldal ez


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

.......................


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

na mit írjak még..


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

aham


----------



## Bory (2010 Július 9)

Neonfényben villódzó üvegpaloták,
Öltönyökbe öltöztetett bamba gorillák.
Ez hát a kép, mit látok rég.

Szemétdombon turkáló koldusok hada,
Aprópénzért önmagukat árulók sora.
Ez hát a kép, mit látok rég.

Refr.: Ó, ha felszállna a gép, újra repülnék,
Vissza nem néznék, végleg eltűnnék.
Ha felszállna a gép, újra repülnék,
Vissza nem néznék, végleg eltűnnék.

Nem tetszik ez a világ, állítsák meg a hintát!
Inkább kiszállok, próbáljunk valami mást!
Nem kell így ez a világ, állítsák meg a hintát!

Szenteskedő vigyor mögé bújtatott szavak,
Késekkel a szívekben feltámasztott harag.
Ez hát a kép, mit látok rég.

Itt továbblépni nem lehet, a múltam visszahúz,
Ha itt maradsz, csak beállsz a sorba, nincs már visszaút.
Ez hát a kép, mit látok rég.


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

nolyemi, te mit gondolsz erről?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

én sem tudom


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

írjak még valamit?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

konkrétan nem sokat


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

most akkor mennyinél vagyok?!


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

és nem konkrétan?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

7. ezzel már 8


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

te ivarérett vagy már nolyémi?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

9 :d


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

?!


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

9 éves vagy?


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

te canadai vagy?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

nem. a 9edik üzenet volt


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

én nem vagyok canadai


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

és hány éves vagy?


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

______________________________________________________________


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

dfélmgűésgpghmed


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

__________________******************_________________________


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

vagy 17


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

sdfsfsfs


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

mindjárt 18


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

jééé. tudsz számolni :S


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

sfsffghhgasfgasgasfdg


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

már nem sokáig


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

fs


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

20 köszöntem


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

nekem sem


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Torr455 (2010 Július 9)

további jókat


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

__________________________________


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

vvvvvvv


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

ok


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

76


----------



## nolyemi (2010 Július 9)

+1


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

911


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

1213


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## robessszka (2010 Július 9)

20


----------



## jogabo (2010 Július 9)

a


----------



## jogabo (2010 Július 9)

b


----------



## jogabo (2010 Július 9)

c


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

Almás receptek

Csatolás megtekintése 504524


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Ázsiai ízek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504528


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Balassi Bálint összes költeménye*

Csatolás megtekintése 504529


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Csókok és puszedlik*

Csatolás megtekintése 504530


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Dél Amerikai receptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504531


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Meditáció kezdőknek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504532


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Hagyma és fokhagymalevesek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504533


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Hajdinás ételek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504539


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Kalácsreceptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504541


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Köretek, Zöldségételek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504547


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Krémesek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504549


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Lángosreceptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504552


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Lazac receptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504553


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Linzertésztás receptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504554


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Neves napok receptekben 2*

Csatolás megtekintése 504556


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Pudingreceptek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504557


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Reinhard Delau Mecsetek és mandulafák*

Csatolás megtekintése 504558


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

asas


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

343


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

53412dfw3


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

23s23ss


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

rfr23dr3


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

sdfdwe2 asd


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

<1,2,3,> >> 20


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

qwe


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

qweq


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

:11:rtsd


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

qsefthukoé


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

dhgdfhdfh


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

kgh


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

16 xd


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

fgsd


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

dfxf


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

17 ^.^


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

dafg


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

mnvbnm


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

gawfs


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

vbn


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

dsds


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

cvxcm bn


----------



## balogh0218 (2010 Július 9)

jee 20 XĐ


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Török ételek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504575


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

cvghinedf


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyNouKlGVLk


----------



## awender (2010 Július 9)

*Tarhonyás ételek*

Csatolás megtekintése 504577


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

mvkl


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

bc,jlkl


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

lah.cxcvb


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

jksdfjkl


----------



## butyok13 (2010 Július 9)

hcvghbn mnljkljnlghdxfhcgvnc


----------



## MAGAYA (2010 Július 9)

:d


butyok13 írta:


> cvghinedf


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

88


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

888


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

77


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

23


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

29


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

31


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

37


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

41


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

43


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

47


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

hi


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

01


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

02


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

03


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

04


----------



## bibliofil (2010 Július 9)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

05


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

06


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

07


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

08


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

09


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

:d


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

3


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

4


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

5


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## sydneybee (2010 Július 9)

20


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

6


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

7


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

8


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

9


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

10


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

11


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

12


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

13


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

14


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

15


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

16


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

15 tovább is van mondjam még?


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

17


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

de gyors valaki. mire beírtam, lemaradtam


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

18


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

19


----------



## Candika999 (2010 Július 9)

20


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

21 nyertem


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

de még mindig nem értem el a kitűzött célt


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

így még egy pár hszt írnom kell


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

most leütöm a "t" gombot


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

miért? csak úgy.


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

mert ez erre lett kitalálva


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

kezd alakulni...


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

már csak 2 hiányzik


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

ez is egy üzenet


----------



## Mr.Kriminal (2010 Július 9)

üdvözlet


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

juhéééé. megvan


----------



## szotyi0315 (2010 Július 9)

Mr.Kriminal írta:


> üdvözlet



hello


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h1


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h2


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h3


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h4


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h5


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h6


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h7


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h8


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h9


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h10


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h11


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

a köszönet is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h12


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h13


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

ki tudja?


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h14


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

na harmath te mindjárt végzel!


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h15


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

Igyekszik az ember ;-)
h16


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

amúgy ha megvan a húsz azonnal lehet letölteni v. van várakozási idő?


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h17


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

te amúgy kanadai vagy?


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h18


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h19
Nem ...


----------



## harmathl (2010 Július 9)

h20


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

kár


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

én sem


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

ja de látom ezt ki is írja


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

és melyik téma miatt regisztráltál?


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

én az ezo..de lehet lesz még más is


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

pamparam


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

pam


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

param


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

padam padam padam


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

ez kinek is a száma?


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

rákeresek


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

áhh..piaf, tudhattam volna


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

na hol tartok?


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

1


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*üzenet*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Hi


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

2


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

3 remélem megvagyok


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*ÜdV*

Üdv


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*3*

3


----------



## Radi (2010 Július 9)

*4*

4


----------



## Kataka77 (2010 Július 9)

jó, legyen még egy, adieu!!cupp


----------



## mstefano (2010 Július 10)

Ha egyet lépek előre egyet meg hátra nem haladok sehova !


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

én megmaradnék csak a 20 hozzászólásnál...  köszi a topicot !


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

a


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aa


----------



## KayGoldman (2010 Július 10)

aaa


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

nem értem a vakondokat


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

mire jőn őssze a 20


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

holnap vasárnap


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

a zene nagyon jó


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

megköszönni nem szégyen semmit


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

a legkissebb is számit


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

de mi nagyon sokan vagyunk


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

megyek majd haza


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

mi ez a sok papir


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

megy a ventilátor


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

tikkasztoóó a meleg


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

megyek kerékpározni


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

futok is


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

szeretitek a krémest


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

holnap megyek strandra


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

mi az online


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

vagy talán chat


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

ébresztő sopron


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

hasatokra süt a nap


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

mi ez a sok billentyű


----------



## dtibor74 (2010 Július 10)

nyomd már meg a gombot


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 10)

vvvvvvv


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*1*

1


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*2*

2


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*3*

3


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*4*

4


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*5*

5


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*6*

6


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*7*

7


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*8*

8


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*9*

9


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*10*

10


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*11*

11


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

*12*

12


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)




----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

kiss


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)




----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

:4::4:


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

:9:


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)

\\m/\\m/


----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)




----------



## herkerika (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Taxina (2010 Július 10)

*Piák*



totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


 
Az enyém pezsgő áztatta. Minthogy laptop, így együttal az egész gép ázott. 
de jó a szigetelés.  A gép műkszik.


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A1


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A2


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A3


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A4


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A5


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A6


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A7


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A8


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A9


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A10


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A11


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A12


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A13


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A14


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A15


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

*Spanyolok a sztárok*

Abc


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

999


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

abc


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

abcd


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

abcdef


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

szszsz


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

ttt


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

aaaaa


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

bbbbb


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

ccccc


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

eeeee


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

ffffff


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

gggg


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

ppppppp


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

qqqqq


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

wwww


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

eeeeee


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

rrrrrrr


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

zzzzz


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

uuuuu


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

qqqq


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kisszaki (2010 Július 10)

yyyy


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Nem az a fontos, hogy meddig élünk,
Hogy meddig lobog vérünk,
Hogy csókot meddig kérünk és adunk,
Hanem az, hogy volt egy napunk,
Amiért érdemes volt élni.
Ady Endre


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. Ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen.
Stephen King


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Egy idő után megtanulod a finom különbségtételt a kézfogás, és az önfeláldozás között... És megtanulod, hogy a vonzalom nem azonos a szerelemmel, és a társaság a biztonsággal... És kezded megérteni, hogy a csók nem pecsét, és a bók nem esküszó... És hozzászoksz, hogy emelt fővel és nyitott szemmel fogadd a vereséget: a felnőtt méltóságával, nem pedig a gyermek kétségbeesésével... És belejössz, hogy minden tervedet a mára alapozd, mert a holnap talaja túl ingatag ehhez... ...egy idő után kitapasztalod, hogy még a napsugár is éget, ha túl sokáig ér... Műveld hát saját kertecskédet, magad ékesítsd fel lelkedet, ne mástól várd, hogy virágot hozzon neked... És megtanulod, hogy valóban sokat kibírsz... hogy valóban erős vagy... és valóban értékes.
Shoffstall, Veronica A.


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

A nevetés az élet sója. Nevessetek a tévedéseiteken, de okuljatok belőlük, űzzetek tréfát a megpróbáltatásaitokból, de merítsetek erőt belőlük, a nehézségeket tekintsétek vidám játéknak, de küzdjétek le őket!
Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot,
egy vadvirágban a kéklő eget,
egy órában az örökkévalóságot,
s tartsd a tenyeredben a végtelent!

(William Blake: Az ártatlanság jövendölései)


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

"Ott fönnt a napsütésben vannak az én legszentebb céljaim. Lehet nem érem el őket, de fölnézhetek és láthatom szépségüket, hihetek bennük, és megpróbálhatom követni őket, amerre vezetnek."
Brian Tracy


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

TÜKÖR TÖRVÉNYEI

1. Minden, ami másokban dühössé tesz, zavar, én jobban csinálnám, megváltoztatnám stb. AZ ÖNMAGAMBAN VAN. Minden tehát, amit én kritizálok a másikban, ami ellen harcolok bennem van.


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

. Mindaz, amit a másik személy rajtam kritizál, harcol ellene, meg akar változtatni , és ha ez engem sért, bánt, érint stb. AZ NINCS FELDOLGOZVA BENNEM, NINCS MEGOLDVA BENNEM. Ilyenkor az EGO sérül, mert az EGO-m erős.


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Minden, amit a többiek kritizálnak bennem, harcolnak ellene, meg akarják változtatni, de ha ez engem nem érint, AKKOR AZ AZ Ő PROBLÉMÁJUK, FELDOLGOZATLANSÁGUK, tökéletlenségük, melyet kivetítenek rám, mert önmaguk nem tudnak, nem mernek szembenézni vele


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

. Minden, amit én a másikban szeretek, MAGAMBAN VAN MEG, magamban szeretem, mert felismerem magam a másik személyében, mivel az egylényegűségünk mutatkozik meg.


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Olyan gond nincs, amely ne hozna kezében ajándékokat Neked. A gondokat azért keresed, mert szükséged van ajándékaira. Richard Bach


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Két gyertyának külön kanócai vannak, de ha lángra lobbannak, fényük már összemosódik, s nem tudni, melyik az egyiké s a másiké. A fény a szeretet. S ha szeretünk valakit, az bennünk van, s mi őbenne!
Életünk legnagyobb feladata, hogy merjünk lángra lobbanni, merjünk égni, merjünk szeretetet adni és fogadni.


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

"A boldogságot nem lehet ajándékba kapni,
Egyetlen titka: adni, mindig csak adni,
Jó szót, bátorítást, mosolyt, hitet,
És sok, sok önzetlen, tiszta szeretetet."


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Igazán attól fáj az ütés kitől simogatást várnál, s nem adod vissza mert rögtön belehalnál


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

*“Ha rugalmas vagy és hagysz másokat olyannak lenni, amilyenek, akkor egy rakás stressztől kíméled meg magad. A lelki béke a megváltozott hozzáállásból származik, nem pedig a megváltozott körülményekből.”* (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

"Tegnap okos voltam ezért meg akartam változtatni a világot.
Ma bölcs vagyok, ezért meg akarom változtatni önmagam."


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz; menj, ahova szeretnél; légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van és csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

“Az alaptörvény kimondja, hogy a hasonló, hasonlót vonz. A negatív gondolkodás biztosan negatív eredményt hoz. Ennek megfelelően ha valaki rendszeresen optimistán és pozitívan gondolkozik, akkor ezen gondolatai kreatív erőket hoznak mozgásba - és a siker, ahelyett, hogy elkerülné, elkezd felé áramlani.
(Norman Vincent Peale)


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Ha nem lehet Tied az, amit szeretnél,
Szeresd azt, ami a Tied még!
Csak bolyongunk a Föld kerekén,
Tekerjük, míg bírjuk, az élet kerekét.
S közben elsiklunk sok apró dolog felett,
mely mindvégig a lábunk előtt hevert,
az egyszerű szépség, mely boldoggá is tehet,
de szemünk előtt csak a nagy cél lebeg.
Nem kell a rohanás, hisz rövid az élet,
Kár siettetni, ugyanaz lesz a vége.
Álljunk meg néha, s vegyük észre a csodát,
Vigyük magunkkal nehéz utunk során,
mert egy mosoly, egy ölelés, egy szál virág,
mind-mind maga lehet a boldogság.
A barátság jó,a barátság szép.
De az a legjobb,ha örökre ég.
Tartsd hát meg egy életen át.
Így szíved tükre lesz,
egy életen át tartó igaz barátság!

Rafkos György verse


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

Önmagában a szeretet nem elég.
Féltő gonddal kell őrködnünk az emberek felett, akiket szeretünk,
sosem elég azt mondani ,szeretlek,
hanem minden áldott nap ki is kell mutatnunk azt a szeretetet,
még olyankor is,
amikor akadályokat gördít elénk az élet.
Green Jane "


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

1+1=2


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

A türelem gyakorlásához tulajdonképpen ellenség szükséges.
Ellenségünk tettei nélkül nincs lehetőség arra, hogy kialakuljon bennünk a türelem és a tolerancia. Normális esetben barátaink nem teszik próbára türelmünket; azt csak ellenségeink tehetik meg. Ebből a nézőpontból ellenségünket legnagyobb tanítónknak tekinthetjük, és hálásak lehetünk neki, amiért alkalmat adott a türelem gyakorlására."
(Dalai Láma)


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

ma szombat van


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

kutya


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

macska


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

25 fok van


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

Nem nagyon tudok mit írni.


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## micimacko72 (2010 Július 10)

*22*

Szia!
Nekem meglett a 22 s nem tudok letölteni


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

helo bakhus


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

na már csak 10


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

szia yoness


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

nem hülyeség ez a korlátozás?


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

(y)


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

de hülyeség


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

De velünk nem ba... ki


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

de nem ám!!!


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

és megvan a 20


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

10:d


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

jó neked


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

mennem kell kaszálni


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

...de előbb még...


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

de így se enged tölteni


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

...ezt befejezem


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A16


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

még 48 órát várj


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

megvan a 20


----------



## bakhus (2010 Július 10)

wtf?


----------



## yoness (2010 Július 10)

még egyet a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A17


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

20 hozzászólás és 2 nap kell a letöltéshez


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A19


----------



## gm342 (2010 Július 10)

A20


----------



## lzsuzsa03 (2010 Július 10)

*Udvozlet*

Udv mindenkinek!

Epp ovodai versenyvizsgara keszulok es eg a kormomre a gyertya, ezert szomoruan vettem tudomasul, hogy 24 orat varnom kell amig a forum ajanlta lehetosegeket hasznalhatom


De orulok, hogy rabukkantam


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

lássuk csak


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

mi is jut az eszembe?


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

hát nem sok minden...


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

talán egy versike???


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

Ha józanul tudod megóvni fődet,
midőn a részegültek vádja mar,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha tudsz magadban bízni, s mégis: őket
hogy kételkednek, megérted hamar;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha várni tudsz, türelmed nem veszett el,
s csalárdok közt sem léssz hazug magad


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

s nem csapsz a gyűlöletre gyűlölettel,
de túl szelíd s túl bölcsszavú se vagy;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha álmodol - s nem léssz az álmok rabja,
gondolkodol - s ezt célul nem veszed,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha nyugton pillantsz Győzelemre, Bajra,
s e két garázdát egyként megveted;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha elbírod, hogy igaz szódat álnok
torz csapdává csavarja a hamis,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

s miért küzdöttél, mind ledőlve látod,
de fölépíted nyutt tagokkal is;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha tudod mindazt, amit megszereztél,
kockára tenni egyetlen napon,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

s veszítve új kezdetbe fogni, egy fél
sóhajtás nélkül némán és vakon;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha tudsz a szívnek, ínnak és idegnek
parancsot adni, bár a kéz, a láb


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

kidolt, de te kitartasz, mert tebenned
csak elszánás van, ám az szól: "Tovább!";


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha tudsz tömeggel szólni, s él erényed
királlyal is - és nem fog el zavar,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha ellenség se, hű barát se sérthet,
ha szíved mástól sokat nem akar;


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

ha bánni tudsz a könyörtelen perccel:
megtöltöd s mindig méltó sodra van,


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

tiéd a föld, a száraz és a tenger,
és - ami még több - ember léssz, fiam!


----------



## DViktor (2010 Július 10)

Rudyard Kipling: Ha (Devecseri Gábor fordítása)


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

kicsit bonyolúltnak tartom a rendszert, de lássunk neki


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

igazából csak azt nem értem minek ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

nem is beszélve a 2 napos várakozásról


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

véleményem szerint ennél sokkal jobb módszerek is vannak a látogatók szűrésére


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

ezzel nem lehet kiszűrni azokat a látogatókat, akik ártani akarnak az oldalnak


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

hasznos dolgokért jöttem ide és most próbára kell tennem a türelmemet


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

ennyi erővel a saját blogom postjait növelhetném, de sebaj, hiszen az eredmény a lényeg


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

sok jó írást találtam itt


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

azt hiszem megéri várni


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

még egy 20mp-es korlát a SPAM robotok miatt


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

kezdem megszokni


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

kíváncsi vagyok mi jön még?


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

most már határozottan szórakoztat az ide kitalált rendszer


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

lehet, h. beállok béta tesztelőnek


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

mennyi is van még hátra? mármint a 20-ból?


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## Hun-Attila (2010 Július 10)

*vBulletin motor GA... hát akkor hajrá 
*


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

subidubbbíííííííí


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

234


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

13...én nem vagyok e tekintetben babonás, mert 13-án születtem...csak nem lehet az olyan rossz


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

tizenöööt


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

tizenhaaaat


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

tizzzenhééééét


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

tizzzennnyóóóóc


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

tizzzenkillllleeeeeencc (márcsakegymárcsakeggggy)


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## fuleskuvikocska (2010 Július 10)

Most még egy, hogy tuti legyen


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

Szia. Nekem az ananászlé, csak az a gond, hogy a laptopbillenytűzetét tönkretette :S
De olvasásra még jó


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

Tök jó, hogy van egy ilyen topic, igyekszem a 20at megirni


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

aztán majd én is töltök fel sok sok könyvet, mert olvasni jó


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

régieket, újjabbakat


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

ha valakinek kell vmi irjon rám nyugodtan, s megnézem mit tehetek


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

na, már 5 megvan


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

7 itt is pár betű..szó


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

8 hát nagyon fáradt vagyok, éjszakás után, olvasás helyettesítette az alvást....


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

mindjárt megvan a fele...


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

10.hozzászólás


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

még egy, hogy 11 legyen...


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

itt is még mindig


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

13, miért nem szereti senki ezt a számot  a pozitív oldalát tessék nézni


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14-14


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

hm....most már ez a 15. még 5, az már nem sokkkk


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

még4


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

és akkor most még 3...


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

no még 2 kell


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

még 1 és megyek segíteni apunak


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

akkor mostmár töltögethetek le  de jó


----------



## VallaB (2010 Július 10)

köszi köszi köszike


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## Minna137 (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## Minna137 (2010 Július 10)

a


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

18


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## lsanya00 (2010 Július 10)

20


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

ghcghcgch


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

hjvhjvjh


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

hvjvjhv


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

guzgzujvjuvjuzvzujv


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

cjhvhjvhgvfuzfuz


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

zufztfzt6fztftz


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

tzftzfdc


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

kbjkgkjgkugugb


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

hjvuhjg


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

18


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## Tiby87 (2010 Július 10)

20


----------



## tanacsadojoe (2010 Július 10)

a nemlétezö egyszer csak rájött hogy csak létezö...mit pirosnak hitt nem volt más játék a fénnyel,és észrevette a feje tele van megalapozatlan ténnyel...mit valoságnak hitt nem volt csak káprázat csupán, és a kérdésekre két válasz jutott eszébe,nem tudom vagy csak talán...körbe nézett és elmosolyodott,hiszen minden bizonytalan,s a gondolat a fejében mondta csak hogy a biztonság miatt boldogtalan...megrázta magát,és elindult elöre,lassan,a nevetése, betöltötte a teret,sa lehetöségek végtelensége ragyogta be az egász vörösen izzo eget


----------



## tanacsadojoe (2010 Július 10)

kicsit béna de egy 5o fokos konyhán melo közben stem egész jo, vagy nem hiszen nem tudhatom vagy csak esetleg talán.....


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

56


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

hg


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

ffggdg


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

ham


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

paradicsom


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

paprika


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

krumpli


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

káposzta


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

hagyma


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

karalábé


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

saláta


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

répa


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

karfiol


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

uborka


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

én is szeretem


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Ábel


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

kukorica


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Ádám


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

tök


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

sóska


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Adorján


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

spenót


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Remélem jó j-vel írtam


----------



## Liligirl07 (2010 Július 10)

én végeztem


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Béla


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Jó neked


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Már csak 13 kell!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Sándor


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

József


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Benedek


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Ők hozzák a meleget!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Nem szeretem a nagyon meleget!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Már kevesebb van előttem, mint mögöttem


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Nagyon szeretem a könyveket!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

És itt sok olyan ember van, akik szintén szeretik a könyveket!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Tehát jó helyen járok


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Sok-sok jó könyv!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Már csak 2ő kell!!!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

És elérkezett az utolsó ideje is!


----------



## betti0621 (2010 Július 10)

Azért legyen egy ráadás is 
Köszi


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

*hozzászólás*

hello! én hozzá is szólnék csak nem tudom mihez. üdv.szj


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

nekem a 20-hoz még kell 17,hogy el legyek fogadva.


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

mondjuk a könyveket én is szeretem , szeretek olvasni de nem mindegy hogy mit.


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

nálunk most nagyon meleg van inkább csak a lakásban vagyok


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

a történelmi és a természettel foglalkozó könyveket szeretem


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

a zenét is szeretem


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

legyen az szinte bármilyen stilusu a brutal metal kivételével


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

többször próbálkoztam már elérni a legalizáláshoz való 20-ast,


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

sok mindent nem értek ezen az oldalon,


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

nem tudom hogy kell felrakni pl. zenéket,


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

ugy olvasom hogy csak akkor szólhatsz hozzá


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

remélem most elérem a kötelezőt


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

van egy régi zeneszám amit keresek


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

azt hiszem a korong együttes játsza


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

az 1972 táncdalfesztiválon mutatták be


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

sok más magyar együttesnek is ugródeszka volt a tácdalfesztivál


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

nam tudom vannak-e köztetek olyanok akiknek ez jelent valamit


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

uno


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

due


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

a 70-évek pop zenéje vagy beat zenéje volt szerintem az igazi őszinte zeneszeretet, mostmár ugy látom az üzlet nagyon rátelepedett erre a müfajra is.


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

tre


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

quattro


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

cinque


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

sei


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

sette


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

otto


----------



## szjan (2010 Július 10)

Jekaterina! ez olasz számolás? ugy gondolom. üdv. szjan,most megprobalom letölteni a Korong együttes számát.,majd utána visszajövök.


----------



## Doggy1001 (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

nove


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

dieci


----------



## Doggy1001 (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

undici


----------



## Doggy1001 (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

dodici


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

tredici


----------



## Doggy1001 (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

quattordici


----------



## Doggy1001 (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

quindici


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

sedici


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

diciasette
http://hu.wiktionary.org/wiki/diciassette


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

diciotto


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

diciannove


----------



## Jekaterina (2010 Július 10)

venti


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

Köszi a jó tanácsot...


----------



## cvszal (2010 Július 10)

szívesen


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

*shgd*

123dkjfiru


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

kung fuu


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

789 456


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

??


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

hat ez eros jó


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

1
2


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

)) ))


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:444::444::444::444:


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:11::11::11::11:


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

)


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:!::!::!::!::!:


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:99::99::99::99: ne veszekedjetek naaaa )


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

:4:


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)

jeah az utolsó )


----------



## györgyi93 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## aerfdgdgh6 (2010 Július 10)

hm


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

koszi


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

kosz1


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

koszi3


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

nem nem


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

hanem an


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

a szegedi


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


de nem am


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

ne bants a tangot


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

ot


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

imadom


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

remelem nem sok van meg


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

hanem keves


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

kikotok


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

kikotok 12


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

kikotok 12234


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

dancs


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

dnamcs 1


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## balustar (2010 Július 10)

barnella írta:


> kikotok 12




elérted a céleod


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Kedvenc versem:


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

minden perc


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)




----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Kölcsey Ferenc: Huszt


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Bús düledékeiden husztnak romvára, megállék


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

meg csak 6 kell


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Csend vala, felleg alól száll fel az éjjeli hold


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

alljon meg a jegesmedve


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Szél kele mosz, mint sír szele kél


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

minden perc szamit


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

S a csarnok elontott oszlopi közt


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

lebegő rémalak inte felém.


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

neha toldi miklos jar a fejembe


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

És mond: Honfi mit ér epedő kebel


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

s a tesoja


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

e vén romok ormán,


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Régi kor árnya felé


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

visszamerengni, mit ér


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Messze jövendővel


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

komolyan vess öszve jelenkort!


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Hass!


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Alkoss!


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

18


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Gyarapits!


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

S a Haza fényre derül


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

kiss20


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

hofi geza


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Még kettő kell


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

[igen biza


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

De már nincs több versem


----------



## izitom (2010 Július 10)

21


----------



## lumipapa (2010 Július 10)

Így itt a vége


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 10)

Még 1X


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 10)

Jó lesz így?


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 10)

O.k.


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

most is


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

jo jo


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 10)

HaHát?


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

jo hat


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

has has nem es az


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

maga zoltan


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok, új vagyok, most találtam néhány ritkaságot az oldalon... most már csak 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

ok is


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

mi is


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

hali, így lehet összeszedni?


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

nem egy nehéz feladat


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

az nem lenne semmi, ha az egészet el kellene előtte olvasni


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

mindenkor


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

de így azért jobb...


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

bár így meg nem értem a lényegét...


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

neked már megvan a 20


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

olvasd el


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

nekem még kell 11...


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

kösz a jótanácsot


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

nincs


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

majd csak utánad


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

nekem 5


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

neked már 41 van...


----------



## barnella (2010 Július 10)

ejha


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

mindjárt meg is vagyunk


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

már csak egy-két perc


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

mindjárt este


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

2 hiányzik


----------



## taki99 (2010 Július 10)

és a huszadik


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

Lassan, de biztosan gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim...


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Szuper fórum, imádom


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Csak ne kéne annyit dolgozni a letöltéshez


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

De megéri, mert sok érdekes dolog van itt


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Angolul és franciául szeretnék tanulni


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

És ehhez mindent megtaláltam itt


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

A legjobban az tetszik, hogy itt mindenki olyan segítőkész


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Szívesen fogadok tanácsokat, hogy tanuljak franciául.


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Örülnék tanulótársnak is, akivel együtt tanulhatnék, gyakorolhatnék skype-on


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

vagy a Second Life nevű virtuális világban


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Lassan haladok az üzikkel, már 10. lesz


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)




----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)




----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

Ha ez megvan, már csak 3 hozzászólás kell...


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

"Qui ne progresse pas, régresse"


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

tényleg nagyon meleg van.


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Jujj Sky, irigykedek, én még csak 13


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

Elszámoltam volna? Még mindig 3 kell...


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

itt is, 33 fok


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

6 - megy a visszaszámláló, ...magasröptű bejegyzések.


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

noracska írta:


> Jujj Sky, irigykedek, én még csak 13



Ne csüggedj! Csak így tovább!

Az erő legyen veled!


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

17, megy ez gyorsan csak totál értelmetlen.


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

- Nem tudok aludni, doktor úr. Egész éjszaka nem hunytam le a szememet.
- Ja kérem. ha nem hunyja le a szemét, akkor hiába várja, hogy elaludjon.


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

16 - haladunk.


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

15 - 3 perc.


----------



## skywalker357 (2010 Július 10)

És itt a huszadik...

Az erő velem van!


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

skywalker357 írta:


> Ne csüggedj! Csak így tovább!
> 
> Az erő legyen veled!



Köszi, ha nem olvadok el addig, találkozunk a fórumon kicsit értelmesebb hozzászólásokkal is


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

- Keressünk a rádión valami külföldi állomást, Jean.
- De hiszen egy idegen nyelvet sem tudunk, uram.
- Nem baj, Jean, legfeljebb levesszük a hangot.


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

12 nagyon szuper


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

11 asszem


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Mi a nő?
- Azon pontok halmaza, amely felállítja az egyenest.


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

SUTIBUBU írta:


> 11 asszem


 Hajrá SUTIBUBU


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

nadon nadon jó, csak még köll két napocska


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

pöti csokoládé


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

ez mán vagy 9 lehet


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

nyoc


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

még hat


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

öt négy három...


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

mi a helyzet a szójával ?


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

szóját papizzak vagy inkább antibébi tabit hisz e kettő hatása végülis ugyanaz


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

husz egynéhány éve még csak állati takarmánynak vót jó most meg velünk etetik -


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

asszem megvan a 20 most már valami értelmeset is kéne


----------



## SUTIBUBU (2010 Július 10)

plussz egy


----------



## noracska (2010 Július 10)

Ajj, már 20 van, mégis büntetésben vagyok


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

delfin,skorpio,láma


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

kanada,nagy falu,szépség,magyar,west,szabadság,istván,1956,forró,nyár,hajó,tengerész,gólya,motor,repülő,vonat,indián


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

vitéz


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

puska


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

vadász


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

horgász


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

vers


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

nő


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

magyar


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

canada


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

indián


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

medve


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

cápa


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

körös


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

bálna


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

usssz


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

dzsem


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

exsah


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

harcsa


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

gally


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

rally


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

tornádo


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

várj


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

míg felkel majd a nap


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

hurrican


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

hurrikán


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

zivatar


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

szúnyog


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

eső


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

messzelátó


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

erdö


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

zápor


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

mező


----------



## gebaj1 (2010 Július 10)

tenger


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

király!


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

óceán


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Az élet értelmét keresem a saját, egyéni szempontomból...


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

mindenki ezt teszi


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Kíváncsi lennék, h ti hol tartotok ebben a saját, egyéni szempontotokból?


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

vagy nem?


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

jó úton haladok


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Egyenlőre a játszmákat szeretném megérteni, átlátni


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Szia Esu!


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

aztszem


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Te mitől vagy boldog?


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

játszmákat?


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

attól, ha mások arcára mosolyt csalok


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

hogyan lehet egy boldog életet élni???


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Tehát mindig bolondozol, hogy boldog lehess?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

és boldog vagy?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

egyensúly


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

és te?


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

szeretek bolondozni, de lehet máshogy is mosolyt csalni


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Látom, már csak monologizálok... egy shakespeare veszett el bennem!


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

méghozzá elég szófukar állapotban veszett el...


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

ó! Mit még?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Mit teszel még h mosolyt csalj elő?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Erre kiváncsi vagyok!


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

színes szivárvány énekel a kertek alatt


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

színére mindenki felfigyel


----------



## esu (2010 Július 10)

beszélgetek az emberekkel...


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

de hol van a szivárvány?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

távol? Vagy közel?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Vagy csak az érzékelésünkben létezik?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

És ez a munkád? Vagy csak jól esik?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

miért nem tudok még letölteni, ha már 21-et hozzászóltam?


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

vágyom rá, hogy élvezhessem a letöltés örömét!


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Köszi


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)




----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

15 már unom


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

18


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## cnere (2010 Július 10)

20 :shock:


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok.ujvagyok az oldalon


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

erdekes ez a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

itt szornyu meleg van


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

hat jo


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

erdekes


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

a 22-es csapdaja


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

?


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

123456


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

meg 9


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

789


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

örökkévalóság


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

sajnos


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

nyúl


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

de a black sabbath segit


----------



## orix (2010 Július 10)

a remény hal meg utoljára


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

ok


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

de megmarad aszornyu meleg


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

meg 1 jo scotch whisky


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

meg mennyi


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

?


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

hat ooooooooooook


----------



## ocsisoos (2010 Július 10)

koszi


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

igaz


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

hát mit irjak?


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

majd csak elérem


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

ki tudja hol lehet látni


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

már nem kell sok


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

hali


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

Mizujs?


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

erre semmikül


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)




----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

leszeretnék tölteni egy korda számot és azért kéne a 20 hozzászólás remélem most jó helyre írok


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asdasdasd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

Üdv


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 10)

Gut, Besser, Gösser :777:


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

mindenkinek


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

úgyhogy msot irok ilyeneketxD bocsi


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

Budapestről


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

épp


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

:d


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

könyveket


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asdasdas


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

hát persze


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

keresek


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

Xd


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

ki szereti Gianni Morandit?


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asdada


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

igyekszem


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

összeszedni


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

X)


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

a 20


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asasdasdasdasd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

hozzászólást


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

énis köszkeh


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

dxdddd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## amy777b (2010 Július 10)

szerintem se


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asdasdasdasd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

kell a 20


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

asasdasdasdasdasdasd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

xddddddddd


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

1231231225


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

xDDDDDDD már csak 3 elvileg


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

2:d


----------



## csabe145 (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Nem tudom mikorra sikerül a 20 hozzászólás, de én is úgy vagyok, hogy itt olyan minták vannak, amiket sajnos nem találok sehol.


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

1


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

a


----------



## LKovacs.hu (2010 Július 10)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

v


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Alakulok!


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

c


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

d


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

e


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

f


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

g


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

gy


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

h


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

i


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

j


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

k


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

l


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

m


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

ny


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Fele!!!


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Xi


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

o


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

ö


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

p


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Xiii


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

q


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

r


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

Már csak 4!!!!


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

ty


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

)))


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

abc


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

def


----------



## Bunnycica (2010 Július 10)

))))))))


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

a


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

fg


----------



## Doroth_y (2010 Július 10)

nekem is megvan a 20 és nem engedi h letöltsem:S


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 10)

Megfájdult a fejem


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 10)

Kell 2 napnak eltelnie


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 10)

unatkozom


----------



## adam0l (2010 Július 10)

Én 1 mese miat regeltem amit sehol másut nem találtam


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 10)

aábc


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 10)

én Nicholas Sparks könyveit keresgélem


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

*sziasztok!*

Akkor mégsem elég a 20 hsz?


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

*sziasztok!*

Nem egészen értem, miért nem vagyok jogosult 1-2 témára.
22 hozzászólásom, és több, mint 2 napos a regisztrációm???
Köszi előre is a választ!


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

Nekem lejárt a 48 órám, mégsem vagyok jogosult 1-2 témában......


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

Sajnos!!!


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

A


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

B


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

C


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

D


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

tozsomak írta:


> d


e


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

F


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

G


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

H


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

I


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

haliho!
1.


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

J


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

2


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

K


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

L


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

M


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

N


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

O


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

P


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

Q


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

R


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

S


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

3


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

4


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

5


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

6


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

7


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

8


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

9


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

10


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

11


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

12


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Két autós beszélget:
- Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem.
- Miért, mit nem láttál?
- A rendőrt.


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

13


----------



## tozsomak (2010 Július 10)

T


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Nagy hepaj van az erdei kocsmában. A róka alaposan beszeszel, és kötekedni kezd a nyuszikával, mivel az azt merte mondani, hogy az egész erdőben ő a legerősebb.
- Gyere ki ha mersz! - áll fel a nyuszika.
Kimennek verekedni, ám pár perc múlva a róka megtépázva tántorog be az ajtón. Látván ezt a haverja a farkas, ő is kimegy. Nem telik bele sok idő, ő is félájultan esik be az ajtón. A medve felkapja a vizet, és ő is kirohan, de kis idő múlva ugyancsak zsák módjára dől be az ajtón. Az ajtórésen megjelenik az oroszlán feje:
- Na, kételkedik még valaki a nyuszika szavában?


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

A baromfiudvarban fél kilós tojást tojik az egyik tyúk. Egy riporter megkérdezi tőle:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Egykilós tojásokat tojni.
A riporter faggatja a sikeres kakast is:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Szétverem a strucc pofáját!


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

14


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv!


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

15


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

16


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Az egérke és az elefánt át akarnak menni a határon, de a határőr nem engedi át őket:
- Az egérke mehet, az elefánt marad.
Másnap megint megpróbálják, de a határőr megint nem engedi át őket:
- Az egérke mehet, az elefánt marad.
Harmadnap az egérke félbevág egy zsemlét, az egyik felet az elefánt hasára, a másikat a hátára teszi. A határőr megint megállítja őket:
- Az egérke mehet, az elefánt marad.
- De a szendvicsemet csak átvihetem?


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

17


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

18


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

19


----------



## dora1993 (2010 Július 10)

20


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Mennek a farkasok az erdőben. Egyszer csak elébük ugrik a nyuszika a bokorból:
- Farkasok! Van-e köztetek tökös csávó? Ha igen, lépjen ki!
Összenéznek a farkasok, de mind a helyén marad.
- Na, ha nincs, akkor mindenki idead szépen egy húszast! - mondja a nyuszika.
Azzal körbemegy, és a farkasok kipengetik neki a húszast. Pár nap múlva a jelenet megismétlődik. A rákövetkező napon a farkasok elhatározzák, hogy ez mégsem mehet így tovább, hova jut az erdő, ha már a nyuszika megvághatja a farkasokat. Ezért kisorsolnak maguk között néhány farkast, aki majd előáll. Ahogy mennek az erdőben, megint előugrik az egyik bokorból a nyuszika:
- Na farkasok! Van közöttetek tökös csávó? Ha igen lépjen ki! A kisorsolt néhány farkas remegő mellső lábakkal előlép. Mire a nyuszika beszól a bokorba:
- Te medve koma! Van itt néhány farkas, amelyik tökös csávónak képzeli magát!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig bűntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Két bolha dohányzik az út szélén. Arra megy egy kóbor kutya. Azt mondja az egyik bolha:
- Hé, dobd el a cigit, mert jön a busz!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

A skót a családja unszolására elhatározza, hogy vesz egy autót, de lehetőleg a legkisebbet. Elmegy hát a kereskedőhöz, és kiválaszt egyet, majd így szól:
- Mondja kérem, mennyit fogyaszt ez a kisautó?
- Kérem minimálisat - mondja a kereskedő -, egy kanál benzin elég lesz bele.
A skót gondolkozik, majd megszólal:
- Leveseskanál, vagy kávéskanál?


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Az angol, az ír meg a skót elhatározzák, hogy közös vacsorát rendeznek.
- Én hozom a húst! - mondja az angol.
- Én hozom a tésztát! - szólal meg az ír.
- Én pedig hozom az öcsémet! - kontráz a skót.


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Egy ember betelefonál a rendőrségre:
- Halló rendőrség? - Kérem, jöjjenek azonnal a Rezeda utca 8-ba, mert betörő van a lakásban!
- Hogy hívják?
- Nem kérdeztem tőle.


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Egy afrikai ország sebészeti klinikájára egy magyar orvost szerződtetnek. Az új orvos végignézi a kórtermeket, és a műtőbe érve meglepetten tapasztalja, hogy az asztalon fekvő páciens egyik lábán zokni van, míg a másikon semmi.
- Miért van ez így? - kérdezi.
- Az egyik lábáról azért húztuk le mert azt fogjuk operálni, a másikon meg azért hagytuk fent, mert azzal fogjuk altatni a pácienst - felelik az ottani orvosok.


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 10)

Próba 1


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Csinos, fiatal körzeti doktornőt kap a falu.
- Józsi bátyám, nem tetszenek a leletei. Mondja, mit szokott maga reggelizni?
- Rántottát tíz tojásból, szalonnával.
- És mit szokott ebédelni?
- Csülkös bablevest.
- És vacsorára?
- Szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- Józsi bácsi. Hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek doktornő, mint a cövek!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Gyermekorvosi vizsgálat van:
- Pistike, mutasd a nyelved! -szól az orvos.
- Nem mutatom!
- De hát miért nem?
- Mert tegnap a tanítónéninek már megmutattam, és megvert érte.


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

- Doktor úr, a férjem egész éjszaka beszél álmában! Mit csináljak?
- Hagyja nappal szóhoz jutni, asszonyom!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

- Mit javasol szívbaj ellen, professzor úr?
- Fiatal háziorvost, asszonyom.


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Újoncok vonulnak be. Az őrmester írja a neveket, és megszólal:
- Akinek th-val, y-nal vagy valamilyen különleges módon írják a nevét, az előre szóljon! Jelentkezik egy újonc:
- Én y-nal írom a nevemet.
- Igen? Hogy hívják?
- Nagy Pál


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

A laktanyában ordítozik az őrmester:
- Akinek van felesége, az álljon jobbra, akinek nincs, az balra!
- És aki homokos, az hova álljon? - kérdi valaki.
- Szorosan mögém!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Sorakozót rendel el a százados. Egyszer csak megszólal:
- Ki mozog?
- A föld! - válaszol valaki.
- Ki mondta?
- Galilei! - szólal meg ismét a hang.
- Galilei honvéd, lépjen ki!


----------



## muhiszil (2010 Július 10)

Az őrmester kiáll az újoncok elé:
- Na ide figyeljenek! Van maguk között érettségizett?
- Jelen, őrmester elvtárs! - szól valaki.
- Na, ha maga olyan okos, akkor mondja meg, hogy hány fokon forr a víz!
- Jelentem, száz fokon!
- Maga marha! Kilencven!
- De jelentem őrmester elvtárs, hogy száz fokon!
- Ne pofázzon! Azt mondtam hogy kilencven!
- Értettem, őrmester elvtárs!
Másnap ismét eligazítás folyik. Az őrmester így szól:
- Na hol van az az érettségizett?
- Jelen, őrmester elvtárs!
- Na ide figyeljen, magának volt igaza. A kilencven fok az a derékszög.


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

Ok, hát kezdjük


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

második


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

negyedik


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

Attól, hogy a kacsa nem tud úszni, még nem biztos, hogy a víz a hülye


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

Van itt más is, aki öngyi akar lenni?


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

A harcosok klubja megvan e-bookban valakinek?


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

olyan dög-nehezek ezek a könyvek...elektronikus könyvtár miért nincs?


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

mármint mondjuk 2000 ft-ért annyit tölthetnék, amennyit akarok, azt, amit akarok. Elolvasom, törlöm és pá


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

najó, ezt úgysem olvassa el senki


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

ideje sietni...ajjajj...szóval 20 mp-nél gyorsabban nem lehet


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

bárkivel megeshet, hogy gyorsabb akar lenni önmagánál, de nem megy


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

de azért valahogy csak meglesz  ..."Come ooon!" (Cartman from SP  )


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

jeeeh  haladunk


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

b


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

ok, már nincs sok ...ajjajjaaaajjj


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

szia lentike


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

hogy telik ez estéd? délutánod???


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

látom, én vagyok a gyorsabb


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

nem baj, egyszer csak összejön neked is a 20


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

sziasztok! Na akkor nekiállok én is írogatni


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

no viszlát  ...2 nap múlva újra itt


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

sajnálom hogy csak az e-bookok miatt jöttem ide, de hát tényleg van olyan amit sehol máshol nem lelni csak itt


----------



## taarzaan (2010 Július 10)

legyen még1 ...csak mert fórumozni öröm!


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Mondjuk ha már egyszer itt vagyok, akkor akár körül is nézhetek...


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

igen, pont ezt fogom tenni


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

körbenézek az oldalon, hátha találok valami okosságot


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

c


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Mellesleg tudom hogy senki se fogja ezt elolvasni


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

...de azért megkérdem, hátha mégis van valakinek annyi szabadideje hogy pont ezt olvasgatja


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

szintén


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

szóval milyen az élet ott kinn Kanadában? Csak mert én itt vagyok tatabányán, és nem nagyon hallok külföldi magyaroktól semmi hírt...


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Nincs ott túl hideg? Nekem biztos befagyna ott a seggem...


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

azt teszem...


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Ha már kimegyek valahova akkor ott legalább legyen jó meleg. Mint mondjuk a kanári-szigetek


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

d


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Még azt is meg szeretném kérdezni, hogy van ott olyan hogy többen vagytok?


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

e


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Úgy értem, ha nincs mondjuk telefon vagy internet, akkor is tudtok találkozni más magyarokkal, beszélni velük?


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Bár ilyen jó kis oldalt csináltatok akkor biztos okos emberek vagytok, valahogy megoldjátok tudom


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Ja télleg majdnem elfelejtettem megköszönni, hiszen nélkületek nem is jutnék hozzá ahhoz amit szeretnék. Úgyhogy köszi!kiss


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

Most hirtelen más már nem jut eszembe, úgyhogy kezdek egy szóláncot. Kezdjünk mondjuk... almával:
alma


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

akrill


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

likas


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

somolyog


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

gólyák


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

kerékpár


----------



## szd0517 (2010 Július 10)

És meg is van a 20 hozzászólás, köszi még egyszer mindent! Imádlak titeket  kiss


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

Miért is ne?


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Először is üdvözlet mindenkinek!

Nos, akkor kezdeném is a hozzászólások gyűjtését.


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

j


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Láss csodát, ez már a második...


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

klm


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Ejha, ha így folytatom, még a végén összejön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

De várjunk csak! Hiszen ez a lényeg!


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

autó, motor


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Na kérem, már negyede meg is van.


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

És csak gyűjtöm és gyűjtöm...


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

bicaj, kocsi


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Nem adom fel!


----------



## lentike010 (2010 Július 10)

Kész!!!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Hmm... kezdem élvezni


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

lentike010, gratulálok!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Jee, már fele meg is van!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Miért is oly fontos ez?


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Jah, hogy tudjunk le-feltölteni...


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Értem én!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Hehe, azt írta, hogy két üzenet beküldése között legalább 20 másodpercet várnom kell...


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Ennyire gyors lennék?


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Jól elszórakozom így egyedül...


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

De muszáj!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Na még három, ezen kívül pedig már csak kettő kell!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Gyerünk, gyerünk!!!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Éééééssss megvan!!!  

Ezer köszönet!


----------



## MichaelTyrael (2010 Július 10)

Jha, és tisztelet! Az is fontos ám!


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 10)

Próba 2


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 10)

C-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 10)

G-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

D-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

A-dur


----------



## eras680318 (2010 Július 11)

a


----------



## eras680318 (2010 Július 11)

kiss


eras680318 írta:


> a


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

E-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

H-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

F#- dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

C#- dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

G#-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

D#-dur


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

A#-dur (Bb-dur)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

F-dur (1 b)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

Bb-dur (2 b)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

Eb-dur (3 b)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

Ab-dur (4 b)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

Db-dur (5 b)


----------



## vladimirmusic (2010 Július 11)

Gb-dur (6 b)

Vége 

Elküldtem 20 üzenetet 

Üdv.


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

a


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

b


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

c


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

d


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

e


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

f


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

g


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

h


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

i


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

j


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

k


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

l


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

m


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

n


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

o


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

p


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

q


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

r


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

s


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

Ezzel elvileg megvan a 20, köszi még egyszer, hogy van ilyen fórum


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

Még mindig nem engedi  talán most


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Staropramen


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

PilsnerUrquell


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Edelweiss


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Leffe


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Stella Artois


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Zlaty Bazant


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Kozel


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Löwenweisse


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Miller


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Budweiser


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Carlsberg


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Ottakringer


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Heineken


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Dreher


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Coronita


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Paulaner


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Ursus


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Tuborg


----------



## robbie87 (2010 Július 11)

Becks


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

na


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

20!!


----------



## sakujo (2010 Július 11)

na mér nem megy?


----------



## Nyunyi65 (2010 Július 11)

David Morell: Tagadás c. könyvét keresem.


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

letöltés


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

érdekes dolgok


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

koncert : Mr.Slave !!!!!


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

Petya uj gitáron(Ibanez)


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

keresem: Leslie l. Lawrence összes digitális könyvét. Köszi aki segít !!!


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

Lgt-t keresnék


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

gggggg


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

gkghkghk


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

mikor lesz már nekem is 20????


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

köszi a tanácsot


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

Nokia PC Suite


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

AMD Athlon 2800 2x


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

lkilak


----------



## tracsivacsi (2010 Július 11)

fghgfhfghfgh


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...














gfhojd


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

cjkmjhk


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

iguiio


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

rtduzh


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

hukgul


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

hjczhjcghj


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## kpatrik (2010 Július 11)

20


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

Nagyon jó könyvek vannak az oldalon igyekszem elérni a kívánt hozzászólást


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

Úgy látom senkit sem zavar a semmiről írás, jól ki van találva


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

A spanyolok nyerik a vb-t


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

visszaszámolok


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

meleg van


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

lassan a fele meg van


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

és még egy


----------



## Redheat (2010 Július 11)

biztosításnak még egy


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Ez jó ötlet - biztosítva van a fórum pörgetése! Gratulálok.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Amúgy, hogy valami értelmeset is írjak - ez egy elég jó hely és elég sokminden megtalálható e-book szinten.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Lehet, hogy hamarabb kellett volna felébrednem?


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Felébredtem. Most már itt vagyok - leszek.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Azért ahhoz meg kell erőltetni magunkat, hogy ne haszontalan 20 baromságot írjunk.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Bátraké a szerencse.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Azért ide elég sokan írnak csak úgy.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

A statisztikában mindenesetre biztosan jól mutat ennyi hozzászólás.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Bírja még a szerver? Vajon mikor telik be?


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Hülye vagyok - ilyen pársorosból valszeg trillió is befér.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Megvagyok a felével - de ne nem csüggedek...


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Anak gratulálok aki nem csak hülyeségeket ír ide.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Vajon olvassa ezt valaki és röhög nagyokat rajtunk?


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Szerintem nem.


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Vagy igen?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

vagy nem?


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Ide csak azok írnak akiknek kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

meleg van


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Egyáltalán van itt valaki rajtam kívül?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

budapesten


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

vannak


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Csak magamban beszélek, beszélek, beszélek...


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

sokan arra var hogy meg legyen a 20


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

hahaha megis mire varom en?


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Ó egy ember féle valaki válaszolt... Öröm a köbön! Üdv.


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

csak meg legyen mar vegre


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Ezek szerint csak nem vagyok teljesen begolyózva!


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

sut a nap es en meg csak varom


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Ja. Te is Fiam Brustus!


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

vmire vagy vkire


----------



## jamby (2010 Július 11)

Nekem megvan. Ejha ez hamar ment. Köszönet kedves kolléga.


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

a nagy melegben lehet hogy hogutat kap az ember?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

el kapraztat, elbamul el gozol


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

ja nem begozol


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

ja de sok van meg hatra


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

megmindig nincs kesz


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

ital van?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

de van


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

csak meleg es ihatatlan


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

akkor a kutyanak se kell


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

meg mindig nem eleg


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

talan most?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

es ki mondja meg?


----------



## majomka68 (2010 Július 11)

hogy mar eleg?


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Hűha!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Látom más is írja a "20"-at!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Hajrá!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Csak így tovább!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Most aztán gyerünk!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Hohóóó!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

S lőn a 7.!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Érdekes ...


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

így írni ...


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Új dolog ez,


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

... érdekes ezt is megcsinálni!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Halihóóó!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Ím a 13.!


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Már többször jutottam ehhez az oldalhoz,


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

és a sok érdekesség


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

amit itt találtam


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

megerősített abban,


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

hogy regisztráljak.


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Hipp-hipp ...


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

vattacukor


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

végre


----------



## Makkok (2010 Július 11)

fgd


----------



## D.Zsuzsa (2010 Július 11)

21


----------



## tanacsadojoe (2010 Július 11)

2ö


----------



## tanacsadojoe (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd.


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

hajrá 2


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## namor (2010 Július 11)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon meleg van!


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

namor írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nagyon meleg van!




Szió!
Itt is


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

nyamm..elvette az eszemet a csoki XD


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

asdasd


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

17 v 18?


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

20


----------



## maityka (2010 Július 11)

köszöntem a lehetőséget


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

1


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a szabóknak?
Édesanyám, csak az a kérésem, extra ruhát csináltasson nékem!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a sintéreknek?
Kis kutya, nagy kutya, nem ugat hiába!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a trafikosoknak?
Három hosszú szivart veszek!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

20


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a vadászoknak?
Három hétig kuvasz leszek!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## kristonne (2010 Július 11)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a kivándorlóknak?
Elment a rózsám Amerikába.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a csorásoknak?
Nem akar az ökörcsorda legelni.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a kereskedőknek?
Aki boltos akar lenni, nem kell annak megijedni!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a csikósoknak?
Sárga a csikó, sárga a nyereg rajta.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája az éjjeliőröknek?
Hajnalban, hajnal előtt...
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája az ácsoknak?
Zsindelyezik a kaszárnya tetejét.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a bőrösöknek?
A csizmámon nincsen kéreg.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a csizmadiáknak?
De szeretnék, de szeretnék rámás csizmát viselni!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a detektíveknek?
Mi mozog a zöldleveles bokorban?
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája az arisztokratáknak?
Hej igazi úr, született úr vagyok én!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája az erdészeknek?
Ezt a kerek erdőt járom én.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a szállodásoknak?
Jaj de magas, jaj de magas ez a vendégfogadó!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a patikusoknak?
Hallod-e te Katika? Kell-e orvos, patika?
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a raboknak?
Rácsos kapu, rácsos ablak.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája a háziuraknak?
Pesten csináltattam házat.
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Mi a kedvenc nótája az öregembereknek?
Ha még egyszer gyermek tudnék lenni!
(Forrás: Grätzer József: Sicc)


----------



## Anikóka (2010 Július 11)

Köszönet!


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

csak a Napra-t akarom letölteni, köszi


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

Gyűjtögetek...


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

még mindig...


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

nem baj?


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

remélem...


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

imádom a Napra-t


----------



## smilebob (2010 Július 11)

Köszönöm a segítséget bár nekem sem lesz könnyű a 20db.
:S


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

A Kormoránt


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

a világzenét


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

a biológiát


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

a repülést


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

a vitorlázást


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

Ha lenne hajóm


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

de Magyarországon élek


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

A mi nem baj


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

sőt remélem egyre jobb


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

sőt jobbik


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

még írok


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

néhány szót


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

de nem sokat


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

és vége, köszönöm


----------



## csizmarikg (2010 Július 11)

még mindig nem enged...


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

Ezt azért


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

csinálod, mert


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

így talán hamarabb


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

teljesíted az előírt


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

dolgokat?


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

Így is


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

érvényes lesz


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

a "második lépcsős"


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

regisztráció?!


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

Ha esetleg


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

kiderül... akkor


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

nem lehet


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

ebből majd


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

később baj?


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

Én rád fogok


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

majd mindent!


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

Remélem


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

nem fogsz


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

majd nagyon


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

ezért rám


----------



## Jocc1 (2010 Július 11)

haragudni!!!


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

*fhfh*

fghdffffffffffffffffffffhmolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

gdfgdgdgdg


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

fhfgjgfj


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hgfjhgfjf


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

jghjghkjghk


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hjkhjkhkhkhkh


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hfzhztztz


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

fgdgdggd


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

rthzrtzrtzrt


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hfhhfh


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hfhfhfh


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

ghfhfh


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

vkhfvk


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

nuhuh


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hkhkhk


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

nghjgj


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hfhfhhf


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

klljklhjkl


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

mmnmn


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

hfhfhfh


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

hétfő


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

ffgdg


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

kedd


----------



## tifimifi (2010 Július 11)

fdgfdgd


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

szerda


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

csütörtök


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

péntek


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

szombat


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

vasárnap


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

egy, megérett a meggy


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

3, te vagy a párom


----------



## Lexis (2010 Július 11)

Ha úgyis van 48 óra, akkor ráérünk  Sziasztok


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

4, hova mégy?


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

5, megérett a tök


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

nahát ez nagyszerű


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

source


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

7, süt a pék


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

a mint aladar


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

b mint borso


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

8, üres a polc


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

c mint celofan


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

9, Kis Ferenc


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

mert


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

on the road


----------



## zpetas (2010 Július 11)

majd a szamár megissza


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

opciok


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

marcsak 12


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

*Ne idegeskedj!*

Idegeskedni annyi, mint mások hülyesége miatt magunkon bosszút állni!:razz:


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

elertuk a 11-et


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

tiz


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

kilenc


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

nyolc


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

hét


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

hat


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

patetikus


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

hol volt hol nem volt


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

utolsok vannak hátra


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

márnemsokat kell ide irogatni


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

és sikerült. összejött. mehet az olvasás


----------



## wayoutre (2010 Július 11)

meg 48 ora


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

*Ne idegeskedj!*

Idegeskedni annyi, mint mások hülyesége miatt magunkon bosszút állni!:razz:


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Mégsem érzékelem, hogy hozzászóltam. Miért?


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Aki másnak vermet ás..., ... az sírásó!


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Többet ésszel, mint ész nélkül!


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

"Sokan vagyunk, de nem vagyunk elegen!" (Orbán Viktor)


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

" A krumplileves az legyen krumplileves!"(Kádár János)


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Amit ma megtehetsz, holnap is megteheted!


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

"Nem lehet megunni, ez az amit nem lehet megunni!"


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

S jutott eszembe számtalan
Szebbnél-szebb gondolat,
Míg állni látszék az idő,
Bár a szekér szaladt.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Borozgatánk apámmal;
Ivott a jó öreg,
S a kedvemért ez egyszer -
Az isten áldja meg!


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Fürdik a holdvilág az ég tengerében,
Méláz a haramja erdő közepében:
Sűrű a füvön az éj harmatozása,
De sűrűbb két szeme könnyének hullása.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Trombita harsog, dob pereg,
Kész a csatára a sereg.
Előre!
Süvít a golyó, cseng a kard,
Ez lelkesíti a magyart.
Előre!


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A barátok olyanok, mint a csillagok: nem mindig látod őket, de tudod, hogy léteznek.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Magad ha vagy, magadra figyelj, emberek közt szavadra ügyelj.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Aki magyar, aki vitéz,
Az ellenséggel szembenéz.
Előre!
Mindjárt vitéz, mihelyt magyar;
Ő s az isten egyet akar.
Előre!


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A lelki egészségnek két kritériuma van: képesség a munkára és képesség a szeretetre.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Két hatalmas ellensége van mindenféle bacilusnak. Az egyik a napfény, a másik a jóízű nevetés.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Ha már kifogytál a gondolatból, ajánlom a Petőfi összest.
http://mek.niif.hu/01000/01006/html/index.htm


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Egy gramm elővigyázat többet ér, mint egy mázsa gyógyszer.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Szörnyű idő, szörnyű idő!
S a szörnyüség mindegyre nő.
Talán az ég
Megesküvék,
Hogy a magyart kiirtja.
Minden tagunkból vérezünk,
Hogy is ne? villog ellenünk
A fél világnak kardja.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A világnak semmi másra nincs szüksége, mint példákra, olyan emberekre, akik az álmaik szerint tudnak élni, és képesek harcolni az elképzeléseikért.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

tt a próba, az utósó
Nagy próba;
Jön az orosz, jön az orosz,
Itt is van már valóba'.
Eljött tehát az utósó
Itélet,
De én attól sem magamért,
Sem hazámért nem félek.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Az önbizalom az első lépés ahhoz, hogy megszerezd, amit akarsz, vagy amire szükséged van.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A barátság olyasvalami, amely szinte az emberiség fölé emelkedett. Ez a szeretet mentes az ösztönöktől és a kötelezettségektől, ugyanakkor szabadon vállaltuk magunkra, szinte teljesen mentes a féltékenységtől, és nincs alárendelve annak a szükségnek, hogy szükség legyen ránk, a legmesszebbmenőkig spirituális dolog. Olyasfajta szeretet ez, amelyet az ember az angyalok között képzel el.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A barátság az égvilágon semmit nem követel, kivéve egyvalamit: őszinteséget. Csak ezt az egyet, de ez nem kevés.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

*A HUSZÁR*



 

 Szegény legény vagyok,
Nincs semmi vagyonom;
Szívem sem az enyém,
Rég birja galambom. 
Életemet pedig
Hazám, te szent hazám,
Kész áldozat gyanánt
Tenéked áldozám. 
Ami még megmaradt:
Te szűz becsületem,
Magammal viszlek el,
Te sírba szállsz velem. 
Szalonta, 1849. május 27-28.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Talpra magyar, hí a haza!
Itt az idő, most vagy soha!
Rabok legyünk, vagy szabadok?
Ez a kérdés, válasszatok! -


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Az igazi szerelemnél csak az igazi barátság a ritkább.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

A magyarok istenére
Esküszünk,
Esküszünk, hogy rabok tovább
Nem leszünk!.-...............és holnap után letöltünk!:razz:


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Gondolkodj, dönts és cselekedj! Ne engedd, hogy a kétségek elhatalmasodjanak rajtad, az, aki nem meri vállalni saját elhatározásait, rosszul érzi magát a bőrében. Minden kérdésből játék is lehet, minden meghozott döntésből okulhatsz, jobban megismerheted magad!


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

20 hozzászólás a belépő, 21. a ráadás!


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Nem lehet ura önmagának, aki nem ismeri magát. Az arcnak van tükre, a léleknek nincs.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A hétköznapi dolgok csak nyugtalanítják az embert, de az igazi benső feszültséget, kielégületlenséget - egyszóval a boldogtalanságot - mindig az okozza, hogy még nem vagyunk azok, akiknek lennünk kéne.


----------



## vati59 (2010 Július 11)

Melike! Te a Mákos Melike vagy?


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 11)

köszi a tippet


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Csak akkor indulhatsz el a népszerűség felé vezető göröngyös úton, ha hajlandó vagy őszintén szembenézni önmagaddal


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

A család olyan... mint egy ház. Először alapokra van szükség, mielőtt elkezdjük a dekorációt.


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*East 1986*

Ezért teszem...


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Nem, nem a Mákos Melike vagyok


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*High voltage Homebound*

és ezért is...


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Tetszik a fórum nagyon!


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Már ajánlottam másoknak is


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*18*

18


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Egészen jó témákat találtam itt. Van amit itt ismertem meg!


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*17*

17


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*M7*

Sucks...


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Már sok mindenre megtaláltam itt a választ! A jövőben is így lesz, ez biztos.


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Sztem is jó a fórum, már csak kettő kell!!!  És egy a ráadás


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

tizenkilencccccc


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Lassan gyűlik


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*15*

Sok jó holmit láttam, csak nem férek hozzá. Még 14...


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Nekem már 5


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

Van, akinek a lehetőség is probléma, van, akinek a probléma is lehetőség.


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Sőt 7, megvan az egyharmada


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*East*

Tud valaki erről az együttesről? Nekem gyerekkori nosztalgia, de a neten nincs szinte semmi róluk. Mintha nem is léteztek volna.


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Tárulj szezám


----------



## melike328 (2010 Július 11)

És a 21. Búcsúzom Tőletek, számolgatók, üdv 

ui.: már csak a 2 napot kell kivárni


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*13*

Nekem bejött eddig...


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Melyik együttesről is?


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*East*

A címben szerepelt a nevük. Jogos az észrevétel. EAST.


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Öööö asszem 10


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

dfhxfgjh


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*12*

Nehezen fogy...


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

htrfjhfgj


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Hallottam róluk. Nem sok számukat ismerem, de a Zúgó szél nagyon ott van.
Már felbomlottak, ha jól tudom. De Keresztes Ildikó és még valaki, akinek nem ugrik be a neve, elénekelték újra ezt a számot. Nagyon szép zene.


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

dyfhfgh


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*11*

Mai dátum


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

dyfg


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Számolgatunk és beszélgetünk


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*10*

10


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

xfhjghkjhjklhjl


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

1412


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Keresztes Ildikó és Takáts Tamás


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

Keményen, mint a román tejbegríz... Még 9


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

és ezzel 14...


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

vhjjh


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*8*

8


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

3/4


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

hjzhgdj


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

4x4


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

vb döntő


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

na még 3 kell és jupiiiiiiiii


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*Ez*

egy pszichológiai kínzás


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

hollandia


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Nézem én is, hajrá Európaiak


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*Olyan*

mint a suliban, ha le kellett valamit írni 100x


----------



## Marci1414 (2010 Július 11)

wooo


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Egy híján 20


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

Nyertem nyertem, mehetek játszani  hháhá


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*Aztán*

ha vége, már tényleg le kell menni a Balcsira csobbanni.


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*3*

3


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*2*

2


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*Na*

akkor kicsit bővebben


----------



## pbiegelb (2010 Július 11)

*És még*

...egyet ráadásként.


----------



## kocsiscs (2010 Július 11)

East együttes: 
a youtube-on is ott vannak és itt is: 
http://www.passzio.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3388


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

*blabla*

blabla


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

blabla xD


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

blabla


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

abcdefghijklmn


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

nkdjfokjgo


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

amm...hallottátok már Inna-tól a 10 minute-t?kafa szám


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

jajájááá


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

unatkozok...


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

hajjajj


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

na mácsak 11


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

afnnjkd


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

bahhbajhs


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

jAJQUQTGAG


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

7 üzi


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

*5*


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

1


----------



## Bogsz (2010 Július 11)

00000000+1


----------



## szoni195 (2010 Július 11)

00000000+2


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

az élet egy vicc.


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

a halál pedig a poénja


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

Nem élhetek az életem nélkül! Nem élhetek lelkemtől megfosztva!


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

régóta böngészem a fórumot


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

sok jó dolgot lehet itt találni


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

A lány klasszikus mártír. Teljesen rossz századba született


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

néha nehéz a keresés


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

Őszintén szólva, láttam már hullát, amelyik jobb színben volt, mint te


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

a múltkor angol anyagokat kjerestem


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

Hozzám képest a Gyáva Oroszlán maga a Terminátor...


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

most másra vadászom


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

"...szóval Jeanne D'Arc fogta magát, rövidre vágta a haját és szerzett magának páncélt, tök úgy, mint Mulan a Disney rajzfilmben, és jó sok csatában győzelemre vezette a francia sereget."


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

de nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

Ha Noé találkozott volna Rommellel, a kutyával, talán meggondolta volna magát, mielőtt minden Isten teremtményéből kettőt enged a bárkára.


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

még meg kell tanulnom használni


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

ez a fórum kicsit más mint a többi


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

"A zakójából valami éktelenül kidudorodik, most jöttem csak rá, hogy pisztoly és nem egy elcsökevényesedett harmadik kar, pedig eredetileg azt hittem."


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

én nem vagyok kanadai magyar


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

de jó lenne egynek lenni


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

kicsit bonyolult szabályok vannak itt


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

de annyi jó anagot találtam itt, hogy...


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

betartom őket és így letölthetek


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

alávehetné magát bizonyos feltételeknek, például megfürödne fertőtlenítő oldatban és három kotont húzna, ha netán az egyik elszakadna, a másik meg lecsúszna közben.


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

ez már a 8124. oldal


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

ez azt jelenti, hogy jó sokat írnak ide


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

a név úgy hangzik, mint valami idióta sminkmárka vagy egy Disney-film szereplő, aki eltűnt, és elveszítette az emlékezetét!


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

és jó sokan töltenek fel is


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

elég nehezen jön be néha az oldal


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

de biztos azért mert nagyon sokan vannak itt...


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

a többi fórumban nem láttam még ennyi hozzászólást


----------



## kalelll (2010 Július 11)

ez egy nagyon régi oldal lehet


----------



## dthchm (2010 Július 11)

...Ha valaki szépnek tart engem, akkor én is olyat akarok szívni, mint ő!...


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

köszike


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

123


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

llll


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

ddd


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

kkk


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

olp


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

jik


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

jujjjjjj


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

jujjjjjj


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

huhu


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

jajaj


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

ujuj


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

ffffff


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

szia


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

eddie


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

hello


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

kiki


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## mincikepincike (2010 Július 11)

i love you


----------



## szenasiati (2010 Július 11)

*123*

1


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t, de rem menni fog


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

[FONT=&quot]Próbálj úgy élni, hogy ne vegyenek észre ott, ahol vagy, de nagyon hiányozz onnan, ahonnan elmentél!"


[/FONT]


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*hy*

Merj álmodni! Az álmok nem fogynak el.
Mondd ki amit ki akarsz mondani, tedd azt amihez kedved van, ne bánj meg semmit és ne hagyd hogy az emberek elgyengítsenek!


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

xd


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

7


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

8


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

9


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

10


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

11


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

12


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

13


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

14


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

15


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

q


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

16


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

w


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

17


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

e


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

18


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

r


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

19


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

t


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

20


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

z


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

u


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

i


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

o


----------



## P.S. I Love You (2010 Július 11)

*re*

xd


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

p


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ő


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ú


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ö


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ü


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ó


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

ű


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

a


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

s


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

d


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

f


----------



## Suspich (2010 Július 11)

Na ezzel is végeztem!


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 1


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 2


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 3


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 4


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 5


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 6


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 7


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 8


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 9


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 10


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 11


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 12


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 13


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 14


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 15


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 16


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 17


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 18


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 19


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 20


----------



## benekiki (2010 Július 11)

Na akkor elkezdem a 20 hozzászólást: 21


----------



## tomi_canhun67 (2010 Július 11)

proba


----------



## tomi_canhun67 (2010 Július 11)

proba


----------



## tomi_canhun67 (2010 Július 11)

ja.. oke


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 11)

sziasztok


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 11)

vegre tudok beírni


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

*asdasd*

sadfasdfasdf


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

*sadfasdf*

sadfsadfsdaf


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 11)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 11)

Az, hogy választunk egy utat, azt jelenti, hogy a többit elhagyjuk - aki megpróbál követni minden lehetséges utat, a végén mindegyiket elveszíti.


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 11)

Amit magadról gondolsz, hozzád tartozik; amit másokról gondolsz, az is hozzád tartozik. Amit rólad gondolnak, azzal semmi dolgod, ha meg akarod őrizni lelked békéjét.


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sadfsdfsadfasd


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sdfsdvrsadfgvsadfsadfv


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

dsafcsdfsdfsadf


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sdfsfcsadfsadfsadfawef


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sadfsdfsadfsdfvfsd


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sdfvsdvsdf sdfsdf vas sdf sadf sd


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sdf safgsag sgva dv asddv


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

s dsd sdsadvgdsfv sdv


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

zxVC ds fsadf sd sdv dsfbvg


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

sda gsd sd sd asd fg


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

dtdfgcfgcfg


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

asd dsaf sdfg sdf


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

jhbjhbjhbuybguyhbuhj


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

uihiuniuniun


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

ookoppopoop


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

mklk mlkm


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

mlkmomoikm


----------



## mark.sagikazar (2010 Július 11)

lk,m+l,+l,p,+pl,l+p,l+p


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Ez kifejezetten tetszik


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Gyorsan ossze fog jonni a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

2 no beszelget: A ferjembol en csinaltam milliomost. Korabban mi volt? Milliardos


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Na, 7 mar megvan


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Mit irjak, mirol irjak?


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

Meg 3


----------



## Lord_Malshun (2010 Július 11)

T-1


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

totyaadam_ írta:


> sálálálálá


 hihihihi


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Ez a második.


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

Tizsol írta:


> zsuzsanna03 írta:
> 
> 
> > Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> ...


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Három a magyar igazság.


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

hihihihi


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

feramenti írta:


> Három a magyar igazság.


 hihihihi


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Ez meg ráadás.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Öt köszönöm.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Hatalmas.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Holnap hétfő.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

You are loved.All is well.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Szeretve vagy. Minden rendben.


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

hihihihi


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Születési napom száma.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

A 11.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Hol is tartok?


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

13 a kedvenc számom.


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Na mi van?


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

1


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Semmi.


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

O.k.


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)




----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Mazda3


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

A 18.


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

trabi


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Ez jó.


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)




----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

szeretenék minél több tapasztalatot gyűjteni


----------



## feramenti (2010 Július 11)

Húhúhúsz.


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

tiz kilenc


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

én is


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

szép estét


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

igekszem


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

négy


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

hőség...


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

mek.oszk.hu


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

egy


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

ha nem ismerné vki én speciel most bukkantam rá


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

kitartás


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

gondoltam beírom


----------



## Firmoti (2010 Július 11)

utsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

izgalmas


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

illatos virágok


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

szivesen probálkozom


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

azért jó


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

szabály....


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

biztos ami biztos


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

óriási


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

szép


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

nem könnyü


----------



## orgo (2010 Július 11)

húsz!!!!!!!


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

1


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

ez így elég érdekes....


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)




----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

....


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

tíz tíz tíz....


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

te jó ég....


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

tizenkettő, tizenkettőőőőő


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

na már mindjárt....


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

tizennnééégy tizennnégyyyy


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

16 16 16 16 16


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

17 17 17 17 17


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

na már tizennyolc........


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

tizenkilenccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

123


----------



## Div (2010 Július 11)

ééééééééééééssssssssssssssssss húúúúúúúúúúúúsz 20 20 20 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

456


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

3333333333333


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

4444444444444444


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

55555555555


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

66666666666666


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

777777


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

888888888888


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

kilenccccccccc


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

Foci vb hajrá Spain


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

10+1


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

tizenkettő


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

1333333333


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

:d


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Remélem hamar sikerül a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

"A boldogság nem abból fakad amid van, hanem, aki vagy."


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Vissza nem lehet menni. Induljunk hát előre. Margaret Mitchell


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)




----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Az igazán nagy vezér másokat is naggyá tesz. Csillagok háborúja


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Kedves Naplóm! A szerelem fáj. Néha úgy érzed, mintha ez lenne a legjobb dolog a világon. Biztonságban érzed magad tőle. Elfelejtet veled mindent, mintha újrakezdenél mindent. De a szerelemtől érezheted úgy, mintha nem tudnád magad irányítani. Félhetsz. Mintha addig enne téged, amíg semmi nem marad belőled. A szerelem tényleg szívás. Vámpírnaplók


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

14


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Olyanon nem lehet segíteni, aki nem él a lehetőséggel. Streetdance - Step Up 2.


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Azt mondják, egyes életek összekapcsolódnak az időn is túllépve. Összeköti őket egy ősi erő, amely korokon át hat: a végzet! Perzsia hercege


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

feramenti írta:


> Ez a második.


 
hihihihi


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

16


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

hihihihi


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

18


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

19


----------



## arkik (2010 Július 11)

utolsó hússssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

pörgettyű írta:


> visszaszámlálás


 hihihi


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)




----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Mondd meg, mit olvasol, és megmondom, ki vagy. Vavyan Fable


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőnek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Tizsol (2010 Július 11)

hihihi


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Az élet nem romantikus regény. Az igazság az, hogy a romantikus regények azért olyan kelendőek - azért vevő rájuk annyi ember -, mert senkinek az élete nem hasonlít rájuk. Csak mindenki azt szeretné. Meg Cabot


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Egy jó történet olyan, mint egy különálló kis világ, a könyv meg a film pedig lehetővé teszi, hogy akkor léphessünk be az ajtaján, amikor csak kedvünk tartja. Ha egyszer átéltük, már soha, senki nem veheti el tőlünk. Nora Roberts


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

A jó könyv mindig megtalálta, ma is megtalálja azokat, akiknek íródott. Vavyan Fable


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Tudom, egy szál nyomorult kis romantikus történelmi regény nem váltja meg a világot. De az csodás volna, ha pár embert olvasás közben olyan boldoggá tenne, mint engem írás közben. Meg Cabot


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Az írás annyit tesz, mint magunkat olvasni. Max Frisch


----------



## Effie91 (2010 Július 11)

Az élet maga a legtökéletesebb regény. G. Hajnóczy Rózsa


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

*18*

18


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

17


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

15


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

kimaradt a 16


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

folytassuk 14-el


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

13


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

12


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

11


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

10


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

9


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

8


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

7


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

6


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

5


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

4


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

3


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

2


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

1


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

0


----------



## Titusss (2010 Július 11)

mért nem engedi? :S


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Őszintén éreztesd a másikkal, hogy kettőtök közül ő a fontosabb! Dale Carnegie


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Ha egyedülállóval találkozunk, mindegy, mit mond, de biztos, hogy nem azért van egyedül, mert élvezi a magányt, hanem mert már megpróbált beilleszkedni a világba, de az emberek újra meg újra kiábrándítják. Jodi Lynn Picoult


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Elővettem a plüsspingvinemet, Sigmundot. Az utóbbi időben szinte mindig a gyalogcsőrössel osztom meg a párnám. Na ja, minden lánynak kell valami nagy és szőrös, szorongatási célzattal. Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Szíve nem érti meg rögtön, milyen mértéktelenül szenved; inkább zavart, mint felindult. De ahogy öntudata világosodik, szerencsétlenségének mélysége is feltárul. Az élet minden öröme meghalt számára, csak azt az éles fájdalmat érzi, amit a kétségbeesés mar belé. De ne beszéljünk testi fájdalomról! Érezhet-e a test ehhez hasonló fájdalmat? Jean Paul Richte


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Csakis mások menthetnek meg minket,
még akkor is, ha a magány ópiumként
bódít.


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

Az élethez hozzátartozik az, hogy fájdalmat okozunk egymásnak vagy önmagunknak, de ebből nem következik az, hogy gyűlöljük a másikat.  Naruto c. film


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

a1


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

b2


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

c3


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

d4


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

e5


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

f6


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

g7


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

h8


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

i9


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

j10


----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## vengre89 (2010 Július 12)

...


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:2


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:3


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:4


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:5


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:6


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:  elfelejtettem számolni :O


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

:0:zoom zoom megesik, hogy elesik


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

Ámulattal látom mennyi könyv található itt meg, pont nekem való hely :3 Nagyon szeretek olvasni :3 ("sajna gyorsan olvasok")


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

mm már csak meg kell dupláznom... és igen mindig is jó voltam az önmagammal elhangzó párbeszédekben... megszokás kérdése...


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

megszökni úgysem tudsz előle.. vagy csak nem akarsz... Nos..igen megint okoskodom.. vissza kellene térnem a számozáshoz


----------



## Josie84 (2010 Július 12)

13! :d


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## estroop3 (2010 Július 12)

20, sry a spammért


----------



## tecsa (2010 Július 12)

Az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


----------



## tecsa (2010 Július 12)

Meg kell tanulnunk nevetni a dolgokon.


----------



## tecsa (2010 Július 12)

Ha az Isten bezárja az ajtót, valahol ablakot nyit.


----------



## tecsa (2010 Július 12)

Aki látni akarja a fényt, annak kockáztatnia kell a sötétséget.


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## valéria_91 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## hccssn (2010 Július 12)

sok kedvencem csak itt található meg, valahogy muszáj összeszednem a 20 hsz-t  köszi a fórumot


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

Meglett a 20, köszönöm.


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

Bár egyelőre még nem megy a letöltés.  Pedig van egy-két dolog, amit csak itt találok meg.


----------



## Sajtika76 (2010 Július 12)

No, 21 kellett hozzá, most már minden okés, köszönöm!


----------



## Helios (2010 Július 12)

Még jó, hogy nem szeretem az uborkát, mert ha szeretném, akkor meg kellene ennem. Pedig nem szeretem.


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

haliho


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

katinka 85 írta:


> haliho


surgosen be kellene lepnem az ovopedagogusok altal csatolt dokumentumokba


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

katinka 85 írta:


> surgosen be kellene lepnem az ovopedagogusok altal csatolt dokumentumokba


versenyvizsgaznom kell szerdan


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

komplex ovodai tevekenysegek szervezese, ezt a temat keresem kidolgozva


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

ha valakinek ez megvan, kerem szepen kuldje el az email cimemre [email protected]


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

elore is nagyon koszonom


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

felenk nagyon keves az ovodai helyek szama


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

215 pedagogus vizsgazik 11 vegleges helyre


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

vegleges tanitoi allas meg egy sincs a megyeben


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

szoval nagyon kilatastalan a helyzet mendenfele


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

ez nagyon vicces igy egyedul irogatni


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

na de a vegere kell jarni ennek is


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

meg mirol is irhatnek


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

hat az idojarasrol


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

felenk nagyon sok eso esett a nyaron


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

arvizek mindenfele


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

na a 20. uzenet, vegre


----------



## katinka 85 (2010 Július 12)

es egy raadas


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

ja


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

jaja


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

Szeretem a barackot


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

Edward Cullen(L)(L)(L)


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

még van árvís


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

már csak 7 kell


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

Jah, amúgy hello mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

árviz


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

Mit csinál a nyuszika az erdő szélén???


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

nem tudom


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

még 3


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

nem az árvíz az nem jó!!! Az rossz dolog!


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

NAH ÉN VÉGEZTEM IS :d:d:d:d


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

jónapot


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

Hát leesik...


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

... a nyuszika az erdő szélén


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

hozz egy lapot


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

uhh, ez nagyon ócska poén... de hát a cél szentesíti az eszközt


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

A két lottit imádom.


----------



## Rebeka94 (2010 Július 12)

milyen lapot?


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

éljen a magyar föld.


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

Éljen Ausztria volt Császárja=FERENC s volt Császárnéja=SISSI.


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Imádok olvasni,


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

Előd,valter,moncsicsi,Vancsi=vanessza,Lagzi Lajos,


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

Jasszus Maria,


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

És bevallom


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

Akva wörld


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

serkjéweoirélkmlfsjuitri


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

gsdfsrddsujfdjsjujuhufukisuf242572401xsjfsiukhjfkshjxzsuzueuifsusjfhsuzerusjhfktzruzksjhuszuzekeuzrukuh


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

just és kulcs fdsgdsdsgdsgdsgfgfdgfggggggggggggggggggggfffffffffffffffffffffffffddddddddddddddddsssssssssssssssssssssssssddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

jfdhs,jhg,sjhf,jhsjkhgjdshfgjkf,ss,gh.hj.gs.kgjkhsjkgserzut.gsjkrhgjkrghdhfgkhjghjgjkshjghs.jgh.skjh.jksdh.kjhkj.gf.skfsdjkhsfkjhghjkdshgjghjfs.jkhkg.sg.kskdhgjkhfsdjkfhgjgjksjhkdhg.jkhs.kjhsg.jkfhkfjhjkhsjkhhjgfjshhjk.fjk.sdhjkgsjjhfjkgh.kjjks.jkdhjk.gsdjk.hk.hhj.gfsdh.kjgfhjfdghjgfhj.kgshjkgfdhjkggfhjgfjhkgfshjk.gfhj.kgfhjk.fdghjkgfjhkgffghjkdgfhjkgfhjkfghjhjkgfhjgfhjdkhgfdjkgfhjkhjfdhjkgfdhjkgfgfhjhjgfhjkgfkghjfhjkgfdhkdjghjkhjkgfdhjkhkdjgfhjkhjkfgddhjkghjkgdhjkgfhjkfghjkfhjkghjkhjkdjdhkghjkjhkghjkgfdhfjkghjkgfddjkgfjhkgdjhkgfhjkghjkfdhjkgjhjhgdfj


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

hf


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

h1n1 gfdítgdllkfkkkfsjkidlklljépokj5562465446221475tfdddffddggfd www.Monkalin.hu


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

www.freemail.hu


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*1*

a


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*2*

b


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*3*

c


----------



## flaps5 (2010 Július 12)

www.iwiw.hu www.olkoklokl.hu www.monor.hu www.www.hu


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*4*

d


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*5*

asg


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*6*

hhgkg


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*7*

xcvb


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*8*

dfhkj


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*9*

lkáájlá


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*10*

fuoőonfdtgv


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*11*

erzurzo


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*12*

trebkolboéni


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*13*

xasvbzjfku


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

“Minden vitát megnyersz, amit el sem kezdesz.” (*Dale Carnegie: Sikerkalauz*)


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*14*

wxtehtcsft


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*15*

niomoékh


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*16*

ompmho


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

egy pár okos gondolat...


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

“Gondolj arra, hogy a boldogság nem attól függ, hogy ki, vagy mid van; kizárólag attól függ, hogy te mit gondolsz magadról.” (*Dale Carnegie*)


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*17*

srtetztze


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

csak hogy összejöjjön a 20


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Nem is tudom, hogy mi.*

Nem egészen értem.


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*18*

xcvxbxvcnhj


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Lehet, hogy így kell?*

Nos, akkor gondolkodjunk!


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*19*

qwyxcgsvthdbfj


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

“Időnként meghal bennünk valaki, és valaki más megszületik. Ami elmúlt, annak múlttá kell válnia, s ha nem akar, akkor tudatos munkával azzá kell tenni. Maga az idő nem teszi azzá – segíteni kell neki.” (*Müller Péter*)


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*20*

Üdv mindenkinek Portoból!


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Részlet.*

Ha majd a szellem napvilága ragyog be minden ház ablakán,


----------



## TenG01 (2010 Július 12)

*21*

Csak a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Részlet 2.*

Akkor mondhatjuk, hogy megálljunk, mert itt van már a Kánaán.


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

*Örülök*

, hogy végre sikerült regisztrálnom. Jó egy ekkora közösségbe tartozni


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

“Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Húsz.*

Húsz hozzászólás az nem is kevés, bár??


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Nekem is tetszik, rengeteg mindent meg lehet itt találni!!


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Idézet, nem szószerint.*

A nagy emberek, az elméletekről meditálnak. Az átlag ember, a munkáról a mindennapokról, sportról, munkáról beszélgetnek, a kisemberek, mindig a másikról beszélnek.


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*A nő.*

Sohase vitatkozz egy nővel ha az fáradt, .... vagy ki van pihenve!


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

ha valaki szereti Ákos zenéit, vagy a meséket


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Ákos: Tarzan

Ó az erő és az ész, 
Hogy majd ügyes és bölcs legyél
Tiéd lehet, elég néhány év

De az úton, melyen lépdelsz, ezer kérdés mélye vár
És csak akkor érhetsz csúcsra, 
Ha egy hegy elédbe áll

Gyermekember az égre nézz
Lelked már a jóra kész
Büszkeség és józan ész
Gyermekember férfikorba lépsz...


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Ez tényleg egy remek lehetőség, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

...Hidd el, nem segíthet senki
És senki nem vezet
Mégis férfivá kell érned
Hited nehogy elfeledd

Gyermekember az égre nézz
Lelked már a jóra kész
Büszkeség és józan ész
Gyermekember férfikorba lépsz


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Gyorsan össze is gyűjtöm a huszat))


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Csak tanulj és taníts
Hogy majd tanítva megtanuld
A helyed ott van, ahol szeretnek
Ó az álmok és a képek
A világ egyre szebb
Érzed mindjárt itt az óra, hogy a birtokodba vedd


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

újra itt


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Gyermekember az égre nézz
Lelked már a jóra kész
Büszkeség és józan ész
Gyermekember férfikorba lépsz


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Egyébként remek oldal ez.


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Rengeteg hasznos dolgot meg lehet rajta találni.


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

elszálltam egy picikét


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Hihetetlen, de még '53-as filmeket is.


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Igen remek, és aktív a közösség


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

:--:1234


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Egyébként jó látni egy ilyen élő közösségi oldalt


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Részlet 3.*

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szik sarja, tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta.


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

567


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

egy másik...


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

egyébként


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Ákos : Elmondatott


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

szerintem


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Egymásra nőnek a percek, 
Zajlik a történelem.
A folyó idő így fordul ellenem,

Fiatal színű homlokomon,
Árkokat rajzol a Hold.
Hol a kegyelem,
Ami minden bűn alól felold?


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal részlet:*

Ahogy én szeretlek, nem szeret úgy senki,....


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Sietni kéne testvér
Szeretni, lenni, élni
A halállal nem békélni meg

Végtelen erő szorít
Sejtem a sorsomat
Az elmúláshoz elég egy mozdulat...


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

ez


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Homokból épült arcom,
A tenger mossa majd el.
Kérdéseimre senki nem felel


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

nagyon


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Nem sok oldalról mondható el!


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Sietni kéne testvér
Szeretni, lenni, élni
A halállal nem békéni meg


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal részlet 2.*

Ahogy én csókollak, nem csókol úgy senki,.....


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Álnokul hallgat a dal
Üresen kong most a szó
Elmondatott minden, ami elmondható

Álnokul hallgat a dal
Üresen kong most a szó
Elmondatott minden, ami elmondható


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

szórakoztató


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Szeress, reszkess, keress új reményt,
Fújj el, hallgass, lásd meg újra a fényt.
Veszíts, válassz minden út egy helyre visz,
Vakulj, égj el, valaki csak benned hisz


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal részlet 3.*

Minden nóta az én bánatomat zengi,....


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Bár én nem vagyok olyan lelkes


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

Álnokul hallgat a dal
Üresen kong most a szó
Elmondatott minden, ami elmondható

Gyűrött a tegnapi ágy,
Szárazon ég a torok,
Gyöngyként gurulnak szét a verssorok

Hinnem kell a jóban,
Mert csábít mindig a rossz.
De házamban soha nem volt vendég 
A gonosz, a gonosz, a gonosz


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

A szerelem lerombol
és felépít
Kissebbre, szebbre
Fodor Ákos


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

hogy verseket írjak


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Kitartás


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal részlet 4.*

Ahogy én szeretlek, nem szeret úgy senki. ....


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Persze, ez valahol igényesség kérdése


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Mindenkinek az idézet jut eszébe


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

jelenleg ez nincs meg bennem


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

dehát valakinek hülyeségeket is kell írnia


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

már nem kell sok


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

és meglesz


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Nekem még korán van ehhez


----------



## brln (2010 Július 12)

óh már túl is szárnyaltam


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

a vágyott


----------



## Malory (2010 Július 12)

Kitartás! A cél közel már!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

könyv!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

könnyen beszélsz 21-el


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal.*

A haja szőke volt, mint színarany kalász,
A szája olyan édes volt, mint cukros ananász,
A szeme tengerzöld, kék alapon,
Viharban pont ilyen a Balaton.

Rám nézett biztatón és én nem tudtam, hogy hol vagyok,
Éreztem, hogy lázasan, feléje indulok,
Már azt hittem enyém, de hirtelen,
Elszállt az álomkép és most is kergetem.


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

de nem adom


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

fel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

mit írjak?


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

Imádom a könyveit!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

és ezt még nem olvastam!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

kell nekem!


----------



## mmartini (2010 Július 12)

és most megszerezhetem!!*sátáni kacaj*


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal.*

Ne nézzen úgy rám, a gyönyörű szemével,
A szívnek húrja van, s jaj elszakad.
Az első csókját én el nem feledem,
Itt állok árván, halálos betegen, mert szeretem.

Ne fogjon úgy át a remegő kezével,
A szívvel játszani, jaj nem szabad.
Az első csókját én el nem feledem,
Itt állok árván halálos betegen, mert szeretem.....


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Idézet, nem szó szerint.*

Aki másokat megismer, okos.
Aki önmagát megismeri, bölcs.
Aki másokat legyőz, erős.
Aki önmagát legyőzi, hős!


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Szeretném néhány örökbecsű mondással gazdagítani az oldalt:
1.
Az életnek két célja van: elérni amit akarunk, és örülni neki.


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Dal részlet 5.*

Szép vagy, gyönyörű vagy Magyarország, 
Szebb talán, mint a nagyvilág.


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

2.
Győz aki tűrve kitart – latin mondás


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

3.
Ne higgy olyan gondolatnak, melynek szíved ellent mond – Eötvös


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

4
A legjobb és leggyönyörűbb dolgokat a világon nem láthatjuk, s nem érinthetjük, csakis a szívünkkel érezhetjük őket


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

5.
A szív szeme nem csal – török mondás


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

6.
Senki sem olyan okos, hogy mindig tudja mit csinál – John Irving (amerikai zeneszerző)


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

7.
A könnyben is van bizonyos gyönyörűség – Ovidius


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

8.
Az idő lassú azoknak, kik várakoznak. Túl sebes azoknak kik rettegnek. Túl hosszú azoknak, kik gyászolnak. Túl rövid azoknak kik örvendeznek. De azoknak kik szeretnek: maga az örökkévalóság


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Gondolat*

Itt a 17. kérdésnél egy kicsit gondolkodnom kell, mivel is folytassam a beírásaimat?


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

9.
Az ember életében elkövetkezik a perc, amikor hirtelen önmagára eszmél és felszabadulnak erői – Kertész Imre: Gályanapló


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Jó ez a hely?*

Egyáltalán, jó helyre irkálok én? Ide is jó ha ír az ember?


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Márai Sándor-ral folytatnám

Jó lenne tudni – van-e egyáltalán barátság? Most nem arra az alkalmi örvendezésre gondolok, mellyel két ember megörül egymásnak, mert életük egyik szakaszában bizonyos kérdésekről egyformán gondolkoznak, mert hasonló ízlésük, megegyeznek kedvteléseik. Ez mind nem barátság. Néha már azt hiszem, ez a legerősebb kapcsolat az életben... talán ezért ilyen ritka. S mi van az alján? Rokonszenv? Üres, híg szó, tartalma nem lehet elég erős ahhoz, hogy két ember az élet válságos helyzeteiben is kiálljon egymásért, csak rokonszenvből? Talán valami más?... Talán van egy szemernyi Erosz minden emberi kapcsolat mélyén?...


----------



## marci1994 (2010 Július 12)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



non jó


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

1st.


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

2nd.


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

...A barátság... az az emberi kapcsolat, melynél nemesebb nincsen anyától szült elevenek között. Érdekes, az állatok ismerik. Van állati barátság is, önzetlenség, segítőkészség... Az élőlények megszervezik a kölcsönös segítséget...néha nehezen küzdik le a segítségnyújtás akadályait, de mindig akadnak erős, segítő hajlamú lények, minden eleven közösségben. Száz és száz példát láttam az állatvilágban. Emberek között ritkábban láttam példát erre. Pontosabban, egyetlen példát sem láttam. A rokonszenvek, melyek emberek között szemem láttára kialakultak, végül mindig belefulladtak az önzés és a hiúság mocsarába. A pajtásság, a cimboraság, néha olyannak látszik, mintha barátság lenne. A közös érdekek néha megteremtenek emberi helyzeteket melyek hasonlítanak a barátságra. Aztán a magány elől is szívesen elmenekülnek az emberek mindenféle bizalmasságba, melyet legtöbbször megbánnak ugyan, de ideig-óráig azt hihetik, ez a bizalmasság már a barátság egy válfaja. Mindez persze nem az igazi. Az ember úgy képzeli, hogy a barátság szolgálat. Mint a szerelmes, úgy a barát sem vár jutalmat érzéseiért. Nem akar ellenszolgálatokat, nem látja valószínűtlen lénynek azt, akit barátjául választott, ismeri hibáit, s így vállalja, minden következménnyel. Ez lenne az eszmény. S csakugyan, érdemes-e élni, embernek lenni ilyen eszmény nélkül? S ha egy barát megbukik, mert nem igazi barát, vádolhatjuk-e őt, jellemét, gyengeségét? Mit ér az olyan barátság, ahol erényeket, hűséget, kitartást szeretünk a másikban? Mit ér mindenféle szeretet, amely jutalmat akar? Nem kötelességünk-e, hogy éppen úgy vállaljuk a hűtlen barátot, mint az önfeláldozót és hűségeset? Nem ez igazi tartalma minden emberi kapcsolatnak, ez az önzetlenség, mely semmit, de semmit nem akar és nem vár a másiktól? S mentől többet ad, annál kevésbé vár viszonzást? S ha odaadja egy ifjúkor minden bizalmát, egy férfikor minden áldozatkészségét, s végül megajándékozza a másikat a legtöbbel, amit ember adhat embernek, a vak, a föltétlen, a szenvedélyes bizalommal, s aztán látnia kell, hogy a másik hűtlen és aljas, van-e joga megsértődni, bosszút követelni? S ha megsértődik, ha bosszúért kiált, barát volt-e ő, a megcsalt és elhagyott?


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

3rd.


----------



## marci1994 (2010 Július 12)

RaSa40 írta:


> Egyáltalán, jó helyre irkálok én? Ide is jó ha ír az ember?



szerintem nem rossz de ahhoz, hogy be tudjak valahova jelentkezni ahhoz írnom kell


----------



## marci1994 (2010 Július 12)

marci1994 írta:


> non jó


asrfdgdgfddddddddddddddddddddtttttttttttttrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Fontos dátum!*

1956. okt. 23. Nagyon fontos dátum!:cry:


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

... az ember hasztalan ismeri meg az emberi kapcsolatok igazi természetét, nem lesz bölcsebb semmiféle ismerettől. S ezért nincs is jogunk föltétlen igazságot és hűséget követelni attól, akit egyszer barátunknak fogadtunk, akkor sem, ha az események megmutatták, hogy ez a barát hűtlen volt.


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Az ember nem azzal vétkezik, amit csinál, hanem a szándékkal, amellyel elköveti ezt vagy azt. Minden a szándék... Egy ember elkövethet hűtlenséget, aljasságot, igen, a legrosszabbat is, gyilkolhat, s belülről tiszta marad. A cselekedet még nem az igazság. Mindig csak következmény, s ha az ember egy napon bíró és ítélni akar,...meg kell tudnia azt, amit indítóoknak neveznek. ... Csak az igazság adhat választ...


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Aaa


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

...lelked mélyén görcsös indulat szorongott - vágy, másnak lenni, mint amilyen vagy. Ez a legnagyobb csapás, mellyel a végzet embert sújthat. Vágy, másnak lenni, mint aki és ami vagyunk: ennél fájdalmasabb vágy nem éghet emberi szívben. Mert az életet nem lehet másként elviselni, csak azzal a tudattal, hogy belenyugszunk mindabba, amit magunknak és a világnak jelentünk. Bele kell nyugodni, hogy ilyenek vagy olyanok vagyunk, s tudni, mikor ebbe belenyugszunk, hogy nem kapunk e bölcsességért az élettől dicséretet, nem tűznek mellünkre érdemrendet, mikor tudjuk és elviseljük, hogy hiúk vagy önzők, vagy kopaszok és hasasok vagyunk – nem, tudni kell, hogy semmiért nem kapunk jutalmat, sem dicséretet. El kell viselni, ennyi a titok. El kell viselni jellemünket, alaptermészetünket, melynek hibáin, önzésén, mohóságán tapasztalás és belátás nem változtatnak. El kell viselnünk, hogy vágyainknak nincs teljes visszhangja a világban. El kell viselni, hogy akiket szeretünk, nem szeretnek bennünket, vagy nem úgy szeretnek, ahogy mi reméljük. El kell viselni az árulást és a hűtlenséget, s ami a legnehezebb minden emberi feladat között, el kell viselni egy másik ember jellembeli vagy észbeli kiválóságát.


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*Még egy fontos dátum:*

1980. 08. 18. Ez is egy fontos dátum, ez egy születésnap, bizonyára a világon nagyon sokan születtek e napon.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

lskjhflaksjhe


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

*S mikor azt mondom, hogy ez a barátság egy napon elromlott, tudnom kell, csakugyan elromlott-e, s ha igen, mi és ki rontotta el? Mert különböztünk és mégis összetartoztunk, más voltam, mit te, s kiegészítettük egymást, szövetség voltunk, emberi egyezség voltunk, s ez nagyon ritka az életben*.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)




----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Mert az emberrel nemcsak történnek a dolgok...Az ember csinálja is azt, ami történik vele. Csinálja, hívja magához, nem engedi el azt, aminek meg kell történni. Ilyen az ember. Akkor is megteszi, ha rögtön, első pillanattól érzi és tudja, hogy amit tesz, végzetes. Tartják egymást, az ember és sorsa, idézik és alkotják egymást. Nem igaz, hogy a végzet vakon lép életünkbe, nem. A végzet az ajtón át lép be, melyet mi tártunk fel, s magunk előtt tessékeltük a végzetet. *Nincs ember, aki elég erős és okos ahhoz, hogy elhárítsa szóval vagy cselekedettel azt a balsorsot, amely vastörvénnyel következik lényéből, jelleméből. *


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

sziejfldc


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

irjcldsnj,n,ldn,jl


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

*A végén minden olyan egyszerű lesz – minden, ami volt és ami lehetett volna*. Pornál és hamunál is kevesebb lesz minden, ami egykor tény volt. Amitől úgy égett szívünk, hogy azt hittük, nem lehet elviselni, belehalunk, vagy megölünk valakit – mert én is ismerem ez érzéseket, én is megismertem a végső kísértés pillanatát, kevéssel azután, hogy elmentél, s egyedül maradtam...- mindez kevesebb lesz, mint a por, melyet a temetők fölött kavar és sodor a szél. Szégyen és oktalanság erről beszélni is. S mindezt tudom...


----------



## RaSa40 (2010 Július 12)

*???*

Ez már a 21. üzenet, de biztosan lesz még több is!


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Mi a hűség, mit várunk attól, akit szeretünk?... Nem valamilyen rettenetes önzés a hűség, önzés és hiúság, mint az emberi dolgok és igények többsége az életben? Mikor hűséget követelünk, akarjuk-e, hogy a másik boldog legyen? S ha a hűség finom rabságában nem lehet boldog, szeretjük-e azt, akitől hűséget követelünk? S ha nem úgy szeretjük a másikat, hogy boldoggá tesszük, van-e jogunk követelni valamit, hűséget vagy áldozatot? ...a féltés, a csalódottság, a hiúság iszonyatos erővel tudnak fájdalmat szerezni. De ez elmúlik... érthetetlenül múlik el, nem egyik napról a másikra, nem, még évek sem engesztelik meg ezt a haragot - s a végén mégis elmúlik, pontosan úgy, mint az élet.


----------



## Ari-77 (2010 Július 12)

Üdv mindenkinek ! Legyen szép napotok !


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

kefhbrlnjwe


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Ha el akarsz menekülni az elől, ami szorongat, nem máshol kell lenned, hanem másnak.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Aki elmulasztja a pillanatokat, végül elmulasztja egész életét. Az élet, akár egy pillanat: mulandó; s miért ne élnénk szépen a kicsit, ha abból áll össze az egész?


----------



## oscardij (2010 Július 12)

Van valami, ami rosszabb, mint a halál és a szenvedés... az, hogy az ember elveszíti önbecsülését. ....


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

A legnagyobb hatalom: önmagunknak parancsolni.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

A filozófia tenni tanít, nem beszélni, s arra késztet, hogy mindenki a maga törvénye szerint éljen, hogy élete ne mondjon ellent nyilatkozatainak vagy magának az életnek, hogy minden cselekedete egy színezetű legyen. (...) Mi a bölcsesség? Mindig ugyanazt akarni és ugyanazt nem akarni.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Mi lehet kellemesebb, mint egy olyan barát, akivel úgy mersz társalogni, mint önmagaddal?


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Mit ér az egész környék csendje, ha szenvedélyeink üvöltenek?


----------



## Ari-77 (2010 Július 12)

Készen állsz a jövődre? Egy próbát megér.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Ami életünkből mögöttünk van, az már a halál kezébe került. (...) Markolj meg minden órát. Tedd rá kezed a mára, és kevésbé fogsz függeni a holnaptól. Míg késlekedünk, elfut az élet. (...) Késő a takarékosság, ha már a hordó fenekén járunk.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Élni annyi, mint küzdeni.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

ez mar haladas


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

A jó bíró elítéli, de nem gyűlöli azt, amit helytelenít.


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

4th.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

hihi


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Senki sem jó véletlenül. Az erényt tanulni kell.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

mar nem tudom hol tartok az a baj


----------



## magwnvica (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Nem az a szegény, akinek kevés a vagyona, hanem az, aki többet kíván.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

A jó sors szerzi, a balsors próbára teszi a barátokat.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Természetesen vannak helyzetek, amikor komolynak kell lenni. De a túlzásba vitt komolyság rosszat tesz az ember karrierjének, és még rosszabbat általános egészségének


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Amit titokban akarsz tartani, ne mondd senkinek.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Vagy boldogtalan, vagy rossz ember az, aki jóízűen nevetni nem tud. Az ilyen embert jól megfigyeljétek. Ha boldogtalan: legyetek részvéttel; ha rossz: fussatok tőle. De ország dolgát, nemzedékek jövendőjét, fiatalok szerencséjét rá ne bízzátok. A nevetni nem tudó lélek az emberek közt s a holttest szaga az illatok közt: teljesen egyenlő két dolog. De a rossz emberek közt, akik nevetni nem tudnak, mégis az a legrosszabb ember, aki álnokságból erőltetve nevet. A tigris arca, mikor eleven vért iszik, nem oly utálatos, mint az ily ember arca.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Mind, aki biztonságos életet akar közületek élni, amennyire lehetséges, kerülje a léppel bevont javakat, még másért is csalódunk bennük nagy nyomorultul; azt hisszük: birtokunkban vannak, s mi ragadtunk beléjük.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Mi a nevetés? A léleknek dalra kerekedése, ropogós ugrándozása, vidám kurjongatása. Egészséges lélek fenn nem állhat nevetés nélkül. E nélkül nincs is élete. A csecsemőben akkor támad a lélek, mikor nevetni kezd, s az öregben és nyavalyásban akkor múlik el a lélek, amikor már nem tud többé nevetni.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Haladj csak előre: majd megérted, hogy bizonyos dolgoktól éppen azért kell kevésbé rettegni, mert nagy félelmet keltenek. Semmi baj nem nagy, ha már a végső. Eljön hozzád a halál: ha együtt maradna veled, félned kellene tőle; de szükségszerűen vagy meg sem érkezik, vagy továbbhalad.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Aki nevetni tud az életen és saját magán, az kevesebb stresszel fog küszködni, mivel elménkhez, szívünkhöz és zsebünkhöz, valamint a ranglétra tetejére egyaránt a rekeszizmon át vezet a legrövidebb út.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Ha azt tartod barátodnak, akiben nem bízol meg ugyanannyira, mint magadban, súlyosan tévedsz, és nem ismered eléggé az igazi barátság jelentőségét. Mindent együtt tisztázz barátoddal, de elsősorban vele légy tisztában. A barátságkötés után bízni kell, előtte mérlegelni.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Fel nem foghatom, miért szürkületnek hívják a nyárszak alkonyóráját, amely még tévedésből sem tartott a palettáján szürke színeket. Főként kékekkel varázsolt; játszani elővette a narancs, a bíbor és a rózsalazac legpazarabb árnyalatait. Vavyan Fable


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Nem azért nem merjük, mert nehéz,	hanem azért nehéz, mert nem merjük.


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

5th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

123


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

Nézd csak meg jól, mi minden van körülöttünk. A víz háborog, a föld rá sem hederít. Látod a magasba nyúló hegyeket?! A fákat, a fényt, amely a nap minden percében változtatja erejét és színét. A halakat, amelyek más halakat kergetnek, miközben azon vannak, hogy elkerüljék a sirályok csőrét. Hallod a zajokat, a hullámok moraját, a szél susogását, a homok neszezését, a sokféle zajt, amely harmóniává olvad? És az élet meg az anyagok e valószerűtlen hangversenyének kellős közepén itt vagyunk mi, te meg én és a körülöttünk lévő sok-sok ember. Vajon hányan látják meg közülünk azt, amit most leírtam? Hányan értik meg reggelenként, micsoda kiváltság, hogy fölébrednek, hogy láthatnak, szagolhatnak, tapinthatnak, hallhatnak, érezhetnek? Közülünk hányan képesek egy pillanatra megfeledkezni a nyűglődéseikről, hogy elámuljanak ezen a csodás látványon? Úgy tetszik: az ember éppen annak van a legkevésbé tudatában, hogy él.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

Csak annyira ápolgassátok testeteket, amennyire a jó egészség igényli. Keményebben kell bánni vele, hogy kifogástalanul engedelmeskedjék a léleknek.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

A szépség, korlátolt szemünk és látásmódunk szerint, emberi méretekben nyilvánul, és emberi egységben. Egy légy szépsége számunkra észlelhetetlen, és egyedül csak Isten gyönyörködik a világmindenség szépségében. Széchenyi István


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

6th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

Abc


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

A bölcs nem úgy elégedett, hogy barát nélkül akarjon meglenni, hanem úgy, hogy meglehessen nélküle.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

nő a tulajdon tetszésére cicomázza magát. Nincs férfi, aki ezért jobban csodálná, asszony, aki jobban szeretné. Jane Austen


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

7th.


----------



## OrsYkAa (2010 Július 12)

21:d


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

8th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

Hurray!!!


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

nekem nyóc


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

neked kilenc


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

9th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

legyen 6


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

10th.


----------



## Lindi7 (2010 Július 12)

ertzertz


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

mekk elekk


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

nyenyec


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

blökitúró


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

11th.


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

12th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

házsártos mary


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

puncipuding


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

lukrécia néne


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

13th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

hájas-májas


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

14th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

lekváros szerecsen


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

15th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

böllérek bálja


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

16th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

rohamcsótány


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

kancavalag


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

rémes krémes


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

icikepicike kencefice


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

17th.


----------



## artilla (2010 Július 12)

na végre húsz!


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

18th.


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

19th.


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

20th.


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

Nem kenyerem a szó (16)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

Inkább csak némán, csendben olvasó (15)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

A számokat jobban szeretem (14)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

11 (félidő)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

Remélem nem lesz hosszabbítás (9)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

5 (lassan ebédidő)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

3 (Remélem nem derül ki, hogy 20-nál floodolás miatt kirúgnak)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

2 (na még 1 van hátra)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

1 (további szép napot mindenkinek!)


----------



## monyix (2010 Július 12)

+1 a ráadás, mert valamiért nem működik mégsem...


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

*20 hozzászólás*

A


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

B


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

Meleg van


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

33 fok


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

itt az ebéd


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

C


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

D


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

K


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

majd csak már


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

hemmm


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

az


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

demo


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Ájnc


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Zváj


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

darás


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Dráj


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

tészta


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

na még 2


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Fír


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

na az uccsó még!


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Fünf


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## juventino1920 (2010 Július 12)

egy meg a ráadás!!


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Zeksz


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

aa


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

tallér


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

43


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

só


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

kő


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

vas


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

fa


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Zíben


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

vér


----------



## Sheriff_27 (2010 Július 12)

tik


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Aht


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Nojn


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Cén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Elf


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)




----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Cvölf


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Drájcén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Fírcén


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 12)

helló


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Fünfcén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Zekszcén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Zíbcén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Ahtcén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

Nojncén


----------



## murdock25 (2010 Július 12)

cvancig


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

*Gyűjtögetés*

Így már könnyebb lesz.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

*Gyűjtögetés*

Most van egy kis időm.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Ezért most írogatok


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Holnap megpróbálok feltölteni is.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Legfeljebb magammal beszélgetek


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Még 12


----------



## Noti6 (2010 Július 12)

Ha megfigyelitek, hiába írtok ide hússzor, nem számolja a hozzászólást, mert különböző témákban kell meglennie.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Még 11


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És még a másodperceim is meg vannak számlálva....


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Túl gyors vagyok.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

De már csak 8 kell


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És már csak 7


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És már csak 6


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És már csak 5


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És 4


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

Már csak 3


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És 2


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És ez a 20.


----------



## toti62 (2010 Július 12)

És 1 ráadás.


----------



## tbandy (2010 Július 12)

*e!*

Nem volt egyszerű idetalálni De most már örülök, hogy itt vagyok.


----------



## tbandy (2010 Július 12)

De most tényleg... még 18 hozzászólás kell (enélkül)


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

teszt


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Donrobert (2010 Július 12)

O.k.


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

h vki keres éppen vmit jelezze  hátha segíthetek


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

" A barátok olyanok, mint a krumplik. Ha megesszük őket meghalnak! "


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

13, egyik kedvenc hozzászólásom eddig


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

írok


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

még mindig


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

bunny :3


----------



## nehit (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

nyuszmák


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

14444


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

the bear


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

nyúl :3


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

pff


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

rabbit...guinea pig


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

dragon ball!!!!!! 4 ever


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

203


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

pfffff


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

gggg


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

20!!


----------



## Andreja1987 (2010 Július 12)

pfff


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

*akkor most jöjjön a 20 komment*

Egyébként ez egy tök jó ötlet, sokat segít azoknak, akik mint én is le szeretnének tölteni valamit


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

*fk*

Én pl a Vampire diaries könyveket szeretném nagyon letöltenikiss


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

*..*

Döglesztően meleg van odakint.


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

a


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

*klkl*

kisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

b


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

:55:


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

:555:


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

:33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

:111::111::111::111::111:


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

Ééés 20:444:


----------



## Dorka0912 (2010 Július 12)

Meg egy ráadás:77:


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

a


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

á


----------



## tomcsiga999 (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

b


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

c


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

d


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

e


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

f


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

g


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

h


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

i


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

j


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

k


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

l


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

m


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

n


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

o


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

p


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

q


----------



## Plutonic (2010 Július 12)

Köszönöm!


----------



## almcska (2010 Július 12)

Köszönöm leveled de tényleg nem tudtam,hogy csak egyet lehet oda írni!


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

Amíg elkortyolom a kávét, kitart az álomduzzadt nyugalom. Amint ébredezni kezdek, a világ összes nyavalyás gondja megszólít. A rádió földrengésről, szökőárról, tűzfészekről, robbantásokról, merényletekről, csillagháborúról, balesetekről tájékoztat. Az ember már reggel kénytelen azt hinni, hogy ez lesz az utolsó napja.


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Nem látunk, nem hallunk, nem beszélünk, de ezen elvek hirdetői vajon miért hiszik, hogy ettől pokolian okosak? Mindenesetre az álláspont kényelmes: én tudom ám, hogy mitől döcög a szekér, és nekem ez untig elég is. Majd éppen én szedegetem fel a göröngyöket az útból? Fenét, még áthajthat rajtam az ostoba kocsi.*_


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

Köszönöm!


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

15 ...


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## szentpeteri (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

Nekem egy szirén legyen nőies. Tőlem nyugodtan vezethet traktort, lehet aikido-bajnok, mord zsaru, patkolókovács vagy tűznyelő, akár még apáca is. Nem ezen múlik. Csak ne sötét gyűlölettel legyen tele az ő szíve.


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Fel nem foghatom, miért szürkületnek hívják a nyárszak alkonyóráját, amely még tévedésből sem tartott a palettáján szürke színeket. Főként kékekkel varázsolt; játszani elővette a narancs, a bíbor és a rózsalazac legpazarabb árnyalatait.*_


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Ugyan ki dönti el, hol a határa annak, ami még ésszel felérhető? Én döntök saját korlátaim felől? Bizony! És ha nem eszkábálok korlátokat? Akkor szabad maradok.*_


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

ok


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

szeretnék homonyik dalokat tölteni mert sehol nem találok


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

hello


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

<:> lol


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

Nagyon meleg van kinnt!


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

A szerelemem zenét hallgat épp


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)




----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

(k)


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

Lol


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

HUrrá


----------



## lmiller (2010 Július 12)

Boldog vagyok


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

gratulálok!


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

*Biztosan érdekes vagy, mint a legtöbb emberi lény, merj hát az lenni, akkor hamarabb és főként: igazán odafigyelnek rád, mint ha nyavalyogsz, érzelmeket zsarolsz.*


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

átka


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

szuper


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

ceruza


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

toll


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

olló


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

lámpa


----------



## sydd47 (2010 Július 12)

laptop


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni? *.*


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

számítógép


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

be


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

ki


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

le


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

fel


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

át


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*A röpképtelen ember bárhová eljuthat a képzeletén, és többet - mert másként - lát, mint a legpöpecebb űrszonda.*_


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

Natsu írta:


> Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni? *.*



embereket


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

szét


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

össze


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

vissza


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Ateista voltam, mielőtt rájöttem, hogy én vagyok az Isten.*_


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

Dovanda írta:


> embereket


hehehe XDXD


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

Je t'aime


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

t'a gr'a agam dhuit.


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.*_


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Ek is lief vir jou*_


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

a


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

ta gra agam ort


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

b


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

*Ma armastan sind*


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

c


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

s'ayapo


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

d


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ*_


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

taim i'ngra leat


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

e


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

19 noch


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

kimi wo aishiteru


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

f


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

eu te amo


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

g


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

kimi is well


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

*i ngrá leat*


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

tora dost daram


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

h


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

i am try


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

i


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

i go the home


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

j


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*aku cinta kamu 

ez jó! kamu   
*_


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

k


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

i am pokerfan


----------



## Natsu (2010 Július 12)

te amo


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

l


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

n


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

xd


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

m-elrontottam : \


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*من شما را دوست دارم*_


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

o


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

:/


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

zahrumac írta:


> m-elrontottam : \



kezd előlről


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

p


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

ohh...


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

jaj..


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

q


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*i dy garu di*_


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

szerintem is


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

r


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

s


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*meg van a húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúsz 
köszönöm 
*_


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

01134


----------



## zahrumac (2010 Július 12)

t


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)




----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Na jó, a ló tényleg nem hozzám illő állat. Az összes vége szörnyen veszélyes. Rúg, csíp, karmol, harap, a szeme vérben forog. A közepe összesékeli a csontjaimat. Úgy zörgök rajta, hogy a nyomorú paripa eszelős vágtába fog, mert azt hiszi, egy szodómiás hajlamú aprópénzváltó automata ugrott a hátára, fajtalan szándékkal. Inkább veszek egy szobatáltost.*_


----------



## Lala 2010 (2010 Július 12)

:111:


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Eddigi életemben bárhányszor paranoiásnak hittem magam, mindig kiderült, hogy istenigazából üldöz valaki. Aminél a képzelt üldözés csakis pihentetőbb lehet - ráadásul mennyivel biztonságosabb!?*_


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

20+20


----------



## olgigirl (2010 Július 12)

jeah


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Nagyon örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt,már hallottam róla egy barátnőmtől,de én nem akadtam rá eddig és most véletlenszerüen sikerült


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Minden emberi bölcsesség belefér e szavakba: "Várni és remélni!" 
A. Dumas


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

GYORSAN KELL NEKEM A 20 hozzászólás,most kaptam egy nagyon tutit ami engem érint és mivel már szerdára kell nem tudom sikerül e


----------



## Dovanda (2010 Július 12)

_*Véletlenek már pedig nincsenek. Mindig mindennek oka van . *_


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Vannak dolgok, amelyeket megállítani, és vannak dolgok, melyeket siettetni nem lehet.
Fekete István


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Emeljen ki a szövegből egy olyan szót,melynek helyesírásában a szóelemző írásmód érvényesül


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Cím és szöveg kapcsolata


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

A motívumok szerepe


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Ha a világon csak öröm lenne, soha nem tanulnánk bátorságot és türelmet


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Az angyalokat az látja, aki elfogadja a fényt. És átszakítja a sötétség szövetségét.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

A műfajváltozat sajátosságai


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Idő! te bontogasd ki ezt, nem én;
Ez a bog nékem szerfelett kemény


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

A bölcs nem vitatkozik. Hallgat, és csendben halad az útján.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

A népmese sajátosságai


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Nagyon nehéz elindulni az embernek a maga módján, hogyha mások várnak rá, hogy nahát, mi lesz?


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

A vadász legbiztosabb fegyvere a türelem


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

10 ez kell nekem, remélem bejön


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Légy türelmes, minden nehéz, mielőtt könnyűvé válik.


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

A türelem keserű, de gyümölcse édes.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Soroljon fel három 
műveletesített követelményt


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Egy pillanatnyi türelem nagy bajtól óvhat meg, egy pillanatnyi türelmetlenség tönkreteheti egész életedet.


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Óvakodj a türelmes ember haragjától!


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Minden tétel kötelező


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Ne feledjük: a türelem a bölcsesség tartópillére!


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Egyszer volt hol nem volt, hetedhét országon túl...


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Néha a titkunkért fájdalommal kell fizetnünk.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Ennek a királynak volt egy jóravaló fia...


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Ülök a titok tengere szélén
és lábam belelógatom


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

100


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

ok


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

Keressétek, amit kerestek, de nem ott található, ahol keresitek. Boldog élet felé loholtok a halál országában, de nincs ott boldog élet.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

Elég az hozzá, hogy a király sokat remélt ettől a fiától


----------



## Csillagszóró (2010 Július 12)

+1
Meg kell tanulnunk nevetni a dolgokon.


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

30


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

rossz a magány


----------



## tinatea (2010 Július 12)

De a betegség még rosszabb


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

A 7-es kimaradt?


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Ezkszerint nem!


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

5
nem maradt ki


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Látom a helyesírás nem megy!


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Látom te már előrébb vagy!


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

3
igyekszem, de 2napot így is várnom kell


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Most ez akkor szerencsés vagy nem?


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

1
megvan a 20 
köszönöm szépen


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Visszaszámlálás 7


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## paleinho (2010 Július 12)

Remélem legalább annyira élveztétek, mint amennyire Én.


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## Davec16 (2010 Július 12)

20/1


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Köszi a türelmet!


----------



## p_cila (2010 Július 12)

Na! ez megvan!


----------



## angazsabu (2010 Július 12)

kösz


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

köszi hogy vagytok 1


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

jé ilyen is van


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

jó ez a gyors üzenet


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

csak kell várni 20mp-t


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

nam most csak 19 et vártam


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

már csak 8


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

and 7


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

nah 6 ot nem írhattam önmagába


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

akkor az 5 se fog menni


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

4 se


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

ha így írom a 3 mat akkor jó


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

már csak 2


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

és az utolsó 1


----------



## ffomen (2010 Július 12)

köszönöm ezt a topikot is


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

A


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

B


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

C


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

D


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

E


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

F


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

A1


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## gyuma (2010 Július 12)

Egyet még a biztonság kedvéért!


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

a legujabb magyar tudományos álláspont, hogy valójában magyar nép nem is létezik.


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

mármint nemzet (nemzés) értelemben, azaz "csak" egy keverék (korcs?!) nép


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

csak az rejtély, hogy ezt a - talán egy kicsit még mindíg cizellált - szép nyelvet honnan lopta?


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

aki nem tudja, annak elmondom: a becézés sámánisztikus eredetű szokás, az a célja, hogy a szeretett gyereket nem tényleges nevén nevezve megtévesztik a gonosz erőket. "Kedves gyermeknek sok neve van", mondja a közmondás.


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

"eb ura fakó", szerepel a modern szolások gyüjteményében, holott ez eredetileg: "eb ura faku", ahol a faku a kutya szó egy szinonímája. így már van értelme.


----------



## pviszkok (2010 Július 12)

a Habsburg-ház megrendelésére megszületett a finnugor elmélet, amit a világon már csak a Magyar Tudományos Akadémia vall egyedül. Szép nem?


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

q


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

qweqr


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

qweqwrqwqrqwr


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

sdfsdfsdf


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

dfhsrjwr


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

fgjdthjfghjkghk


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

tyueryertyertyertyertyert


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

wertwertwer


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

wrewertwer


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

wertwert


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

wertwertwert


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

gbchjkfgk


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

t,yhfgf.


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

nm,.fhkjfgmhknfhkfyhu


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

bvnjk,fghjdtxsdrxgfhj


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

dfyujrtjkrtyj


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

iyetyiryui


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

thjgdhjgfhjfghj


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

fgdgkfhjl,gkl;hj


----------



## emunkachi (2010 Július 12)

fhjmkfyhm,gujk,hik


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## erdeimanócska (2010 Július 12)

20!!!


----------



## dreampower (2010 Július 12)

jééé


----------



## dreampower (2010 Július 12)

és akkor elkezdek számolni


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

*1*

1


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

asd


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

*2*

2


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

nbm


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

*4*

4


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

*5*

5


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

c dur a mol d mol g dur börtön ablakába soha nem süt be a nap


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

*7*

7


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

fhgnj,l


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## papt (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## gibson18 (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

tizen nyolc


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

neked már ugylátom megvan a húsz


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

Nem baj, lassan nekem is meg lesz...


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

már csak tíz kell


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

egy


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

végre megvan a huszadiiikkk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

jee


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

121


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

111


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

123123


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

1111113335


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

23425


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

234234


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

123123gg


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

1332dddd


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

ze222


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

3334gg


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

e222


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

a22afgdasfg


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

121ss


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

g43g43gaaas


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

baebrt32


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

nfgs222


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

bbdd


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

1213213


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

acscs22


----------



## santata (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*szeretnék teljes értékű tag lenni*

123


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

456


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

321


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

1


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*ua*

789


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

2


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*ua*

89ö


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*ua*

987


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

543


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

312


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

kiss


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

432


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

654


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

:444:


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

:111:


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

3


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

köszi


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

10...azt sem tudom mit csinál a gépem.


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

köszönöm


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

ez így klassz


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

4


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

5


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

6


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

7


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

8


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

9


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

10


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

11


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

12


----------



## gyorisz (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

13


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

14


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

15


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

16


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

17


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

18


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

19


----------



## llaci (2010 Július 12)

20


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*ua*

345


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

765


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

:sad:


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u.a.*

:|


----------



## monspubis (2010 Július 12)

*u*


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

Na


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

már most ugye...


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

nem sok értelme van ezeknek a hozzászólásoknak


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

igazam van


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

vagy talán mégsem?


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

hehekiss


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

mondd


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

meg


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

miért


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

ragaszkodsz


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

egy


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

magamféle


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

ravaszhoz?


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

Arra


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

kérlek


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

többet


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

ne


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

láncolj


----------



## evababa (2010 Július 13)

magadhoz...


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

egy


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

lány


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

vagyok


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

csupán


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

a


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

sok


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

közül


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

aki


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

éppen


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

nem


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

tud


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

aludni


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

pedig


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

nemsokára


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

kelni


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

kell


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

:55:


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

Mindjárt megvan a 20.


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

:ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

Köszönöm ezt a tippet!
"Évek óta" halogattam, hogy mindenféle "hülyeséget" beirogassak, csupán, hogy meglegyen a kellő számú. 
Inkább nem is nagyon jártam ide.
De most végre....., végre letölthetem, amit szeretnék!!!!!


----------



## Piperin (2010 Július 13)

Mégsem működik. Mostantól kell még 48 órát várni?
2008 november óta várok....
kb félév mire újra jövök...


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*hello*

köszi


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*2*

2


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*3*

33


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*5*

5


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*na még 13*

7es


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*8*

xp


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*hm*

Mi értelme van ennek a 20hozzászólásnak egyébként?


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

10 féle ember van: aki ismeri a bináris kódot, és aki nem.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*idézet ide is*

Az egyetlen, amit nem lehet újra felhasználni:
az elvesztegetett idő.
Ha álmaidat valóra akarod váltani, nem szabad sokáig aludni!
Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy felébredj, és megbánd. Szeresd azokat, akik jók hozzád. Felejtsd el azokat, akik nem! Hidd el, minden valamilyen okból történik. Amikor új esély adódik, két kézzel kapj érte. Ha ez gyökeresen megváltoztatja az életed, ne ellenkezz!
Amire majd emlékezned kell, azt most kell megvalósítanod! Ha küzdesz veszíthetsz,ha nem küzdesz veszítettél.
Vesztesekre márpedig szükség van, hogy tudd, hová jutsz, ha az ő útjukat járod. Ők a viszonyítási pont. A nullák így töltik be végül küldetésüket.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Sanyi2007 írta:


> Mi értelme van ennek a 20hozzászólásnak egyébként?


 
aktív fórumozás...


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*idézet2*

Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, hogy szüksége van gyöngédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle. Mert azt hiszem, ez az igazság.

/Márai Sándor/


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*Kis Herceg*

Az emberek nem érnek rá, hogy bármit is megismerjenek. Csupa kész holmit vásárolnak a kereskedőknél. De mivel barátkereskedők nem léteznek, az embereknek nincsenek is barátaik.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*Kis Herceg*

Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek.
- Nem találják meg - mondtam.
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák...
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem.
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.


----------



## Sanyi2007 (2010 Július 13)

*és a ráadás*

Ha valaki szeret egy virágot, amely csak egyetlen példányban létezik a csillag milliókon: ez épp elég neki, hogy boldog legyen, ha a csillagokra pillant.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

A feleségem azzal vádol, hogy sose figyelek rá. Vagy valami ilyesmivel.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Lenni vagy nem lenni, ezek a független változók.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

A tanár olyan, mint a kábítószeres: mindig csak az anyag érdekli


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Zenéről írni olyan, mint építészetről táncolni


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Az is ember, akinek nincs mobiltelefonja


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Ne köpködj a sivatagban! Még szükséged lehet rá.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Aki utoljára nevet, annak lassú a felfogása.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Nem tudtam, hogy halott. Azt hittem angol.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Nem aggódom az adósságom miatt. Elég nagy ahhoz, hogy vigyázzon magára.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Sose vegyél semmit, aminek nyele van. Azzal dolgozni kell.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Egészen kis koromban születtem.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

A rövidlátó, szemüveges tanárnő kezdi elveszíteni a türelmét.
- Te, ott hátul. Mikor volt az Aranybulla?
- Tudom is én...
- Mikor volt a tatárjárás?
- Tudja a fene.
- De hiszen ezt a múlt órán tanultuk. Mit csináltál tegnap este?
- A kocsmában voltam. Megittunk pár üveg sört a haverokkal.
- És... és ezt csak így kijelented? Hogyan akarsz átmenni a vizsgán?
- Sehogy. Én a vízvezetékszerelő vagyok, és a fűtőtestet jöttem megjavítani.


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

- Irányítótorony, itt a GHA 150-es járata. Elfogyott az üzemanyagunk!
- Értem GHA 150. Csökkentse a sebességet, vigye lapos siklásba a gépet. Látja a repteret?
- Uh... torony, a reptér kifutójának déli vége mellett állok, csak azt szeretném megtudni, hol vannak a tartálykocsik...


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

A Rákosi korszakban egy parasztbácsi fejcsóválva áll Rákosi szobra előtt. Meglátja egy rendőr.
- Parasztbácsi, mit csóválja a fejét?
- Hát tudja két nagy hiba van ezzel a szoborral.
- Mik azok?
- Nincsen ráírva, hogy "béke poraira".
- De hát Rákosi elvtársunk még él!
- Na látja... ez a másik hiba...


----------



## anyádbogár (2010 Július 13)

Jótanács vezetéshez:
Csak olyan gyorsan vezess, amilyen gyorsan repül az őrangyalod!


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Egy autóban utazik négy mérnök: egyik villamosmérnök, a másik gépész, a harmadik vegyész és a negyedik informatikus. Lerobban az úton a kocsi, tanakodnak, hogy mi lehet a probléma.
Azt mondja a villamosmérnök:
- Biztos a gyújtással van gond.
Mire a gépész: 
- Szerintem elszakadt az ékszíj.
A vegyész:
- Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a benzin fogyott ki.
Végül a programozó:
- Szerintem toljuk vissza oda, ahonnan jövünk, és induljunk el még egyszer.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Egy Intel és egy Motorola processzor vetélkednek.
- Mennyi kettő meg három? - kérdezi a Motorola.
- Négy. - vágja rá az Intel.
- Rossz eredmény. - mondja a Motorola.
- De azért gyors voltam, nem?


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Két kutya csavarog az utcán. Azt mondja egyik a másiknak:
- Várj egy kicsit! Mindjárt visszajövök. - Azzal átmegy az úttest túloldalára, körbeszaglászik egy tűzcsapot, majd visszatér.
- Mit csináltál? - kérdezi a másik.
- Csak megnéztem az üzeneteimet.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

1. Ha veszel a kutyádnak egy ajándékot, egész életében imádni fogja. Ha a macskádnak veszel ajándékot, rá sem hederít, viszont tíz percet játszik a csomagolópapírral.

2. Bár a macskák nagyon érzékeny jószágok, és sokféle betegség gyötörheti őket, de még senki sem hallott olyan macskáról, amelyik álmatlanságban szenvedne. 

3. A kutyák és a macskák is pontosan tudják, mikor szokott felkelni a gazdájuk, és előtte éppen tíz perccel ébresztik őket. 

4. A kutyának gazdája van, a macskának társasága. 

5. Vajon a kutyák azt hiszik, hogy a pincsik valamilyen furcsa vallási szekta tagjai?

6. Senki nem értékeli olyan nagyra az elmés mondásaidat, mint a kutyád.

7. A kutyán kívül a könyv az ember legjobb barátja. A kutyán belül viszont túl sötét van az olvasáshoz. 

8. Remélem, hogy tényleg olyan jó ember vagyok, mint amilyennek a kutyám tart.

9. Azok az emberek, amik utálják a macskákat, a következő életükben kutyák lesznek.

10. Sosem értjük, hogy a kutyák miért isznak a WC-csészéből, de próbáljuk más nézetből átgondolni a dolgot: Miért pisil az ember a kutya itatóedényébe?

11. A nők és a macskák azt teszik, amihez kedvük van. A kutyák és a férfiak csak nyugodtan vegyék ezt tudomásul. 

12. Ahhoz, hogy reálisan szemléljük saját személyünk fontosságát, mindenkinek érdemes tartani egy kutyát, aki felnéz rá, és egy macskát, aki tudomást sem vesz róla.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

- Kendnek meg milyen különleges tehene van, szomszéd?
- Hát má' miért volna az különleges?
- Hogy még pipálni is tud!
- Ugyan má', hogy tudna?
- Nem azért füstöl az istállója?


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Két szomszédasszony azon vitatkozik, hogy melyikük kutyája az okosabb. Az egyik azt mondja:
- Az én kutyám minden reggel pont 8-kor kiül a kapuba és várja a postást. Amikor megérkezik, átveszi tőle az újságot és behozza nekem. 
- Tudom. - teszi hozzá a másik. 
- Honnan?
- A kutyám mesélte.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Egy falka farkas üldöz két nyuszit, akik bemenekülnek a sűrű bozótba előlük.
Miután a farkasok nem tágítanak, a fiú nyuszi odafordul a lány nyuszihoz:
- Szerinted próbáljunk meg elfutni előlük, vagy várjunk pár napot, amíg létszámban föléjük kerekedünk?


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Találkozik a kismalac a bátor pulykával.
- Szia, bátor pulyka! Te tényleg nem félsz a hentestől?
- Tényleg nem.
- Megengeded, hogy veled tartsak? Itt van a közelben a vágóhíd, és én nagyon félek.
- Gyere csak.
- Te bátor pulyka, már érzem, hogy itt a hentes a közelben. Biztos nem félsz?
- Nem félek.
- Már látom is,ott a bárd a kezében! Hogy-hogy téged nem bánt?
- Tudod, néhanapján viszek neki egy malacot.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

14. születésnapja alkalmából az apa elviszi magával a fiát vadászni.
- A vadászatnál a legfontosabb, hogy képes legyél síri csöndben maradni. Várj meg itt, ne moccanj, ne szólj.
Az apa elindul, majd kevés idő múlva vérfagyasztó sikítást hall. Visszarohan a fiához.
- Mi a baj? Nem megmondtam, hogy maradj csendben?! - förmed rá.
- Apa, én csendben voltam, mikor a kígyó átkúszott a lábamon, visszatartottam a lélegzetem, mikor a medve belelihegett a fülembe,fel sem szisszentem, mikor megcsípett a darázs, becsuktam a szemem és némán tűrtem, hogy a bűzös borz átmásszon a vállamon. Még akkor sem köhögtem, mikor lenyeltem a szúnyogot. De mikor a két mókus felkúszott a nadrágom szárán és azt kérdezte az egyikük, hogy "Megegyük most a mogyorókat, vagy vigyük be az odúba télire?", na akkor tényleg megijedtem.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Egy nő bemegy a kisállatkereskedésbe és a papagájok után érdeklődik. Az egyik kalitkában három, különösen szép papagáj üldögél, a jobb szélsőre rámutat az eladó:
- Ez itt például ötezer forintba kerül. Nemcsak szép, hanem rendkívül okos is. 
- Mitől rendkívüli?
- Attól, hogy ért a számítógéphez.
- És a középső madár mennyi?
- Az még okosabb, annak az ára nyolcezer.
- És mit tud?
- Nemcsak ért a számítógépekhez, hanem a UNIX operációs rendszert is tudja használni.
- És a harmadik papagáj?
- Az, kérem, tízezer. 
- Miért, az mihez ért?
- Nem tudjuk pontosan, de a másik kettő csak úgy szólítja: főnök.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

- Anyu, a borz és a görény ugyanaz?
- Nem, kisfiam. A borz a szagával riasztja el a többi állatot. A görény elissza a pénzedet, és lelép a titkárnőjével.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

A kicsi gólya anyja után sír a fészekben. Apja vigasztalja:
- Ne sírj, mindjárt hazajön anyukád, csak még dolga van. Tudod, sok örömet okoz az embereknek, mert kisbabákat hoz nekik. 
A következő éjjel az apagólya hagyja el a fészket, a kicsi megint sírni kezd. Anyja nyugtatgatja:
- Ne bánkódj, kicsim, apád hamarosan hazajön. Ma ő megy el, hogy kisbabákkal örvendeztesse meg az embereket. 
A harmadik éjszaka a gólyaszülők észreveszik, hogy a gyerekük eltűnt a fészekből. Egész éjjel hazavárják, de csak reggel kerül elő. 
- Hát te hol voltál? - kérdik tőle.
- Á, nem érdekes! Csak egyetemistákat ijesztgettem!


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Három vadász dicsekszik egymásnak, hogy melyiknek okosabb a kutyája.
Az első:
- Az én kutyám olyan okos, a múltkor az erdőszélen megláttam egy őzet. Mikor le akartam lőni, akkor vettem észre, hogy a puskámban nincs golyó. Megszagoltattam a kutyámmal a puskámat, pillanatokon belül hazaszaladt és hozta a táskát a golyókkal, lelőttem az őzet.
Erre a második:
-Az enyém ennél okosabb, én is vadászni voltam, amikor megláttam egy nagy vaddisznót. Mikor nyúlnék a puskám után, akkor veszem észre, hogy nincs a vállamon. Megszagoltattam a kutyámmal a kezemet, az hazaszaladt, és hozta a puskát töltve. Megmentette az életemet.
A harmadik is hozzászól:
- Hát az én kutyám a legokosabb. Egy szép nyári délután a feleségemmel felsétáltunk a Szent-Anna tóhoz. Mivel meleg volt, akartunk volna fürödni, akkor veszi észre az asszony, hogy nincs nála a fürdőruhája. Megszagoltattam a kutyámmal, és kepzeljétek, pillanatokon belül visszajött és hozta a komámat a farkánál fogva!


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

A medve, a róka és a nyuszika kártyáznak az erdő szélén. Megszólal a medve:
- Ha még egyszer észreveszem, hogy valaki csalni próbál, beverem a vörös pofáját!


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Két görénytulajdonos beszélget:
- És hol alszik a görényed?
- A lábamnál.
- És nem büdös?
- Majd megszokja.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Parasztbácsi sétál a Hortobágyon, már nagyon szomjas, egyszercsak meglát egy kutat. Odasiet, felvesz egy kavicsot és beledobja, de nem hallja, hogy hol az alja. Erre megfog egy fadarabot, beledobja, de most se hallja, hogy hol az alja. 
Már nagyon ideges és szomjas, meglát egy nagy üllőt és beledobja, de még mindig nem hall semmit. Ekkor hátranéz és látja, hogy egy kecske rohan felé és fel akarja öklelni. A bácsi gyorsan félreugrik, a kecske pedig beleugrik a kútba. Ezt nagyon nem érti szegény öreg. Kisvártatva jön egy ember és megkérdi az öreget, hogy nem látott-e erre egy kecskét. Erre a bácsi ezt feleli:
- Dehogynem! Épp az előbb ugrott bele a kútba.
Erre a férfi azt mondja:
- De hát az lehetetlen! Egy rohadt nagy üllőhöz volt kikötve!


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

A kis jegesmedve kérdezi az anyukájától:
- Anyu, én jegesmedve vagyok?
- Igen, kisfiam, te jegesmedve vagy.
- És te is és apu is jegesmedvék vagytok?
- Igen, kisfiam.
- És a nagymami és a nagypapi is jegesmedvék?
- Igen, kisfiam.
- Es minden ősöm jegesmedve volt?
- Igen, kisfiam. De miért kérdezed?
- Kicsit fázom.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

A bika áll a mezőn, és a távolban kiszúr egy fehér pontot. Ahogy közeledik a valami, már látja, hogy egy fehér gombóc, majd még közelebb érve a gombócról kiderül, hogy egy fehér nyuszi. A bika türelmesen, csöndben várja a nyulat. Mikor az odaér, rárivall a bikára:
- Hé, te nagy otromba valami! Húzd arrébb a beled, mert kikészítelek!
A bika hang nélkül áll ott mozdulatlanul.
Nyúl: 
- Hé Te! Nem hallod? Állj el előlem, mert kettérúgom a segged!
A bika nagy nyugodtan hátat fordít a nyúlnak, bepucsít, és ráüríti végbéltartalmát. Eltelik öt perc, semmi, csak csend. Eltelik tíz perc, csend, csak a legyek gyülekeznek a nagy adag állati ürülék felett. Majd húsz perc múlva kiássa magát a nyúl, elődugja fejét, köp egy nagyot, és üvölt:
- Mi van, [email protected]ál?


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

- Miért van a kacsáknak lapos talpuk?
- Hogy eltiporják az erdőtüzet.
- És miért van az elefántoknak lapos talpuk?
- Hogy eltapossák az égő kacsákat.

- Kicsi zöld és béget. Mi az? 
- Beszédhibás levelibéka.

- Hogy hívják a kábítószers medvét?
- ???
- Kokolínó!

- Mi a különbség a favágó és a szirti sas között?
- ???
- A szirti sas rohadt magasan száll, a favágót meg rohadtul nem érdekli ez.


----------



## Scriptor (2010 Július 13)

Egy aprócska, gyűszűnyi kérdés... Esetleg húsz hozzászólás után várni kell, hogy egy admin vagy moderátor valamit visszaigazoljon, vagy sem?


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

200


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

100


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

*köszi*

1


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

*köszi*

2


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

*k*

3


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

*11*

12


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## atma (2010 Július 13)

hm


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## papt (2010 Július 13)

2000


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

Áldás békesség


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

örülök


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

hogy idetaláltam


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

inkább gyorsan összeszedem


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)




----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

szép napot


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

napfény járja át a szívem újra


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

jó volt a hétvége


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

és finom volt a halászlé is


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

és mellesleg gazdasági válság van....


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

reméljük mihamarabb kilábalunk belőle


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

és nagyon jó világ köszönt majd ránk


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

és mindezt meg is éljük......


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

mostmár számokat fogok irni


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## szurkelaszlo (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

0


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

1.


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

21


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

34


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

55


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

89


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

144


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

233


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

377


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

610


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

987


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

1597


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

2584


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

4181


----------



## tistván (2010 Július 13)

6765


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

most írok először


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

köszönöm ezt a jó oldalt


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

nagyon jó,hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

végre itta nyár!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Ma jönnek a barátnőim!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Irány a medence!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Két kutyusom van!


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Az egyik tacskó.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Morzsi a neve.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

A másik kutyus még kölyök.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Nagyon játékos.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

A másik szuszu neve Tücsi.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

A tesóm táborban van.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Van négy cicánk is.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Egész macskafarm .


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

13 hal.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Szergej, a kanári.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Rozsdi a tengerimalacka.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Most éppen nem visít.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

Biztosan nem éhes.Én viszont az vagyok.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

biztos nem éhes.


----------



## Rózsakrisz (2010 Július 13)

kmjokpo


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

tüctüc


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

dúdú


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

1234


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

5678


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

qwert


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

yxc


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

fdf


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

dddfffg


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

hj


----------



## cyberapa (2010 Július 13)

nekem már több van mint húsz mégsem engedi megnéznem a képet amit szeretnék


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## araponga (2010 Július 13)

*Álomjóga*

Aloha!
Szeretném lerántani ezt a doksit.


----------



## araponga (2010 Július 13)

*Miért*

Valamint szeretném megtudni, mi értelme ennek a huszas limitnek?


----------



## wulfia (2010 Július 13)

*A pácban,mindenki benne van!Hamvas Béla,ha valaki nem tudná!*

mmgghbv


totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## araponga (2010 Július 13)

*Tudja valaki?*

Van erről valakinek tapasztalata? Mármint az álomjógáról?


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## tomcaty (2010 Július 13)

20  na remélem végre letölthetek


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

20100713


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

mosolyogj!


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A három legnehezebb dolog az életben: bízni, hinni, megbocsátani. Anya, lánya, unokája c. film


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben. Daniel L. Reardon


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A kéz sebei begyógyulnak, de a gyerek, akit azért ütött meg az apja, mert elvesztett egy csatát, életre szóló sebet kap. Paulo Coelho


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Nem lehet ura önmagának, aki nem ismeri magát. Az arcnak van tükre, a léleknek nincs. Baltasar Gracián


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Nem tudom, meddig élek, de ameddig még élek, meg kell tanulnom, milyen az, amikor az ölel magához, akinél ott felejtettem a lelkemet. Szabó Magda


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A magány olyan kert, amelyben elszárad a lélek; az itt termő virágoknak nincs illatuk. Marc Lévy


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A megpróbáltatásban csak a legelszántabb bátorság segít. A lélek élvezi a bátorságot, és elfelejti, hogy töprengjen a bajon. Stendhal


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

A közömbösség a lélek legsúlyosabb betegsége. Francois Fénelon


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Az ember lelke a csillagokban született, s a kozmikus körpálya befutása után oda tér vissza. Szepes Mária


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Minden régi bölcselet égető kérdése volt: Mi van az ember hatalmában? S egyhangúan felelték mind: Csak a lelke. Márai Sándor


----------



## takandra (2010 Július 13)

Bocsánat a sok idézetért.
köszi


----------



## polev (2010 Július 13)

*Feltöltés-olvasás*

Azért nem olyan jó olyanokat olvasni, amiknek semmi értelme, egy kis türelem-eh nekem is ezt kell tanulni állítólag:!:
S ehhez egy csigás dalocska- Palya Beától, ami Kapolcsi Művészetek Völgyére készült


----------



## araponga (2010 Július 13)

*várok*

még várok


----------



## araponga (2010 Július 13)

*Ez is*

Ez is egy hozzászólás?


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

A világ egy nehéz játék de remek a grafikája


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Nemsokára elérem a 20 hozzászólásomat de még maradt 18 ha ezt a mondatot befejezem


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Fontos a jó közérzet a élet minél jobbá tételéhez.


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Kell a célkitűzés az életben különben kallódóvá lesz az élet.


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Mindenki hazudik! (Gregory Haus)


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Aki másnak vermet ás az a sírásó


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Mindig csinálj valamit különben megöl az unalom.


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Ha korán kelsz akár még mozoghatsz is egy jót a nyári hőség előtt


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Meg kell tenned minden tőled telhetőt hogy büszke légy magadra.


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Jól megy ez a üzenetküldés még a végén meglesz a minimális hozzászólásom


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

A felén már túl vagyok


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

közbevágott Pató Pál úr ej ráérünk arra még


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Keressétek először Isten országát és ezek mind ráadásul megadatnak nektek


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Jobb Istenben bízni mint emberekben reménykedni


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

A remény hal meg utoljára mert ő a gyilkos


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Hiábavalóság minden hiábavalóság


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Jönnek a gondolatok ki a fejemből nem is tudom miért


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Elérhető vagyok nem kimenő lány = onlány


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

Már csak egy hozzászólást írok és meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## watershed (2010 Július 13)

A hozzászólás minimumom most már megvan tiszta baba


----------



## Jessica94 (2010 Július 13)

jó neked


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

sziasztok!
Én is elkezdem a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Jó meleg van!


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Kemény lehet ilyenkor tetőn dolgozni


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Jobb sok tett mellett kiégni, mint tétlenül megpenészedni.


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Még az egoistának is van jó tulajdonsága: sosem beszél ki másokat!


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Sok lúd disznót győz!


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

A ma a holnap tegnapja


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Jobb ma egy veréb mint holnap kettő!


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

ááááááááááá


----------



## Anysah (2010 Július 13)

Amit ma megtehetsz holnap is megteheted.


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Rem. nem csak én irok ilyen hülyeségeket


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

de ha mindig holnapra halasztod akkor sosem csinálod meg


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Valahogy nem egészen értem, hogyan kell hozzászólást beírni a fórumba.


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Új felhasználó csak választ írhat?


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Hozzászólást nem???


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Egyszer a cowboy pénteken elment a városba.Három napot ott volt.És pénteken jött vissza.Hogy lehet az hogy pénteken ment, három napot ott volt, és pénteken jött vissza?


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Nemtom, most magamnak írok??


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

Sok siert a vizsgazoknak!


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Ezekből is összejön a 20???


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

20-19-18-17


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

jó de ki ellenőrzi hogy az hozzászólás vagy válasz? vagy van erre külön gomb? akkor amit most irok az nem ér?


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

:smile:


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

jah az is jó ha elkezdesz számolni


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

húú elkéne kezdeni számolni hogy hánynál tartok


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

14: ja, hogy itt alul mindig itt van ez a ablak


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

13: a Gyors hozzászólás


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

12: akkor minden fórumnál ezen keresztül megy majd?


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

11: maj'csak elfogyok


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

ah nekem ez a 15.


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

10: mikó' tölthetek má' le?


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

9: csak kár, hogy várhatok még rá 2 napot


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

Ossze kellene!


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

8: a szabályzat szerint


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

7: itt most mindenki új?


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

de legyen még egy ajándék bónusz hozzászólás


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

én új vagyok az tuti


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

6: a Csilla az egy szép név


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

5: szintén "zenész"?


----------



## csaliz (2010 Július 13)

Akkor a legközelebbi viszont látásra!


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

4: jól számolok?


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

3: asszem, csak lefogyok


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

2: csá


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

1: no, még 1


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

; koszi


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

0: hállá a teremtőnek


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

nincsmit ;-)


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

szia


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Te is végeztél?


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

meg 10


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

a válasz mennyi idő múlva jön meg?


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

11


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

akkor haladsz, szépen


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

12


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

csakis


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

14


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Carinának is hajrá


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

csak mar unom


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

16


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

kár, hogy munkában vagyok - jobb lesz befejeznem az ismerkedést :-D


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

kösz  kicsit unalmas tényleg pedig én még csak 4-nél tartok..v 5nél


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

te is mostanaban regisztraltal?


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

hülyéskedsz, mindjárt kész, Neked is


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

18


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

aerg


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

most - csakhogy le tudjak tölteni valamit


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

19


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

meleg van


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

...es remelem eleg mar


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

blabla


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

azér látom, jövögetnek újak


----------



## EmokeCsilla (2010 Július 13)

**

...de ha nem 21, meg azert is


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

Biztos ami ziher, még 1-et küldjél


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

ja, ok


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## jocobobo (2010 Július 13)

hát, akkor csillogó napfényes szép napot - mondjuk egy hűs medencében, félárnyékban :-D - mindenkinek, hajrá!
B.J.


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

20 !


----------



## Carina18 (2010 Július 13)

21..csak h biztosra menjek


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

megpróbálom én is a számolást szóval akkor 1


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

már 10  azért haladok


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

18 :d


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## kitti0106 (2010 Július 13)

és háh itt a 20  kiss


----------



## newearp (2010 Július 13)

nem megy


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

gff


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

ggg


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

:-d


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)




----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

:d


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

:s


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

sedrftg


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

aá


----------



## tikitak (2010 Július 13)

yídv


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

én hogy őszinte legyek,nem a letöltésekért regisztráltam,csak kíváncsi voltam a témák hozzászólásaihoz,persze ha megtetszik valami akkor azt ha lehet,akkor letöltöm  de nem ez számít.kérek mindenkit akit érdekelnek a filmek,zenék,kották,színdarabok,azok írjanak a témakörben,és beszélgessünk,köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## monci28 (2010 Július 13)

2 napja regisztráltam, 21 hozzászólás és még nem enged letölteni


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

Idézet:


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

Arany János: Toldi


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben."


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan. "


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Ösztövér kútágas, hórihorgas gémmel"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,"


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

jó lenne egy kicsit nyaralni.


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

de hol?


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki."


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

" Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,"


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

"Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára."


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

Idézet vége


----------



## norixy (2010 Július 13)

húúúú


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Milyen a villanyszerelő munkája?
- Feszültséggel teli.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Melyik az a kérdés, amire ha igennel válaszolsz, biztos, hogy
hazudsz?
- ???
- Alszol?


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Hogy hívják a himbálózó csillagot?
- Ringo Star.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért csak négy osztályt végzett Kukorica Jancsi?
- Mert az ötödikben lemorzsolódott.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért nem szerepelt Bruce Willis a Titanicban?
- Mert mindenkit kimentett volna.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mi az ami jobb a smacizásnál?
- ???
- A smedvézés.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért karikás az ördög szeme?
- Mert az ördög nem alszik...


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mit mond a kamikaze oktató a növendékeknek?
- Jól figyeljenek, mert csak egyszer mutatom meg!!


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mit kell mondani egy nonek, akinek vérzik az orra?
- Már semmit... kétszer már szóltál neki.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mi különbség a hangya és az elefánt között?
- ???
- Óriási!


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért lehet használni az öreg biciklis nénit Terminátornak?
- Mert élő szövet a fémvázon.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mi a közös Petőfi Sándorban és Vágó Istvánban?
- Mindkettőről neveztek el hidat.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért nem az USA-ban született Jézus Krisztus?
- Mert Istennek nem sikerült ott három bölcset és egy szüzet találnia.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Miért nem pislognak a nők előjáték közben?
- ???
- Mert nincs rá idejük.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

Kígyó vadul szotyolázik. Arra megy a nyuszi:
- Kígyó, adj egy marékkal!
- Hülye vagy, nyuszi?!


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mi volt Pinokkió, mielőtt megszületett?
- ???
- Egy faragatlan tuskó.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mondj egy járművet ó-val!
- Ótóbusz?!


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mondjak valamit, ami rövid és velős?
- ???
- Fél lábszárcsont.


----------



## Tuning20 (2010 Július 13)

- Mi az? Se keze, se lába és mégis énekel.
- Csonka András.


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

"Light up the Darkness"

Bob Marley


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

"Sanyika gyere le szépen a függönyről nem vagy te karnis.
Te meg köpd ki a Biopont mert habzik a füled , DA"

Markos György


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

mama zzzz raj


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

666 az ördög száma?


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

0123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536373839404142434445464748495051525354555657585960616263646566676869707172737475767778798081828384858687888990919293949596979899


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

100101102103104105106107108109110111112113114115116117118119120121122123124125126127128129130131132133134135136137138139140141142143144145146147148149150


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

Orlando Blue


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

mi az,200 lába van,és két foga?

100 tagú cigány zenekar


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

Emese esemesének a fele se mese


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

lám más is számol,sok sikert


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

koszi


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

A bugyi nem a legjobb dolog a világon,de közel áll hozzá


----------



## BraveLion (2010 Július 13)

lala


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

.


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

asdf


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

qwer


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

élkj


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

asdfélkj


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

qwerpoiu


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

na még 11


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

50%


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

asdfélkjqwerpoiu


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

amúgy rossz ötlet ez a 20 hozzászólásos szabály!!!


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

A kezdet előtt
Nincs föld, se ég
Nem dönti semmi 
A hit hitelét,
De a bűnök 
Már rólad álmodnak rég.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

meg hogy a két bejegyzés között el kell telnie 20 másodpercnek


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

A kezdet előtt 
Nincs hang, se csend,
Áll még az Idő, 
Teljes a rend,
De a vágyak 
Már az emberre várnak.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

A kezdet előtt
Nincs éj, se fény, 
Se ok, se cél,
Se serény erény, 
De az árnyék
Csak egyetlen jelre vár még.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

na még öt....húúúúú


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

A hatalmas örvény
Még nem zakatol,
Mindenhol összhang
És béke honol
Már csak hét nap, 
Lesz itt éden és pokol.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

ez ilyen vers???


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Elsőnek épül 
A föld és az ég
Aztán ragyogó fény
És hűs sötétség
Este és reggel
Égbolt és tenger.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

*milyen


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Ákos dalszöveg... A kezdet előtt


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Gyümölcsök, füvek, 
Csillagzatok, 
Madarak, halak,
Vadállatok
Hatodszor kel fel,
Mire a Napba bámul egy ember.


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

köszi  1


----------



## hohesc (2010 Július 13)

és megvan !!!


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Ha kertedben így jó,
Mondd, miért kell a kígyó?
Mondd, miért kell, hogy az asszony
Tiltott fádról almát szakasszon?
Miért kell, hogy megverd az embert?
Káin hogy miért ölje Ábelt?
Víznek özöne miért zúdul?
Miért vesznek oda annyian rútul?
Zavart nyelvek és megannyi csapás
Égő áldozat, új messiás,
Ezrek néznek kérdőn az égre
A kezdetnek mikor lesz vége?


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Az utolsó vágy 
Az ablak alatt áll
Túlélte az éjszakát,
Az utolsó vágy
Egy cigarettára gyújt
És egy pocsolyában
Megnézi magát.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Az ágyból 
Idegen szerelmek illata száll az ágyból,
Az ágyból
Idegen szerelmek illata száll az ágyból.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Budapest fényeit már nem én gyújtom meg
Az egész város régóta beteg
És veled is, édes, valahogy másképp van,
Mint ahogyan normálisan lehet
Budapest fényeit már nem én gyújtom meg
Az egész város régóta beteg
Az egész országban valami másképp van,
Mint ahogy normálisan lehet.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Enyém volt régen 
Az egész város, 
A fénynek tudója voltam
Halállal határos
Szűk utcák hívtak engem,
Ha hívtak, hát mentem,
Vége már.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Zuhan a város, 
Zuhan az élet,
Velük zuhanok 
Magam is, félek,
Furcsán-hidegen
Égnek a fények,
Áll a bál. 
Ó, Áll a bál.


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Készséges vagy
És szép
De ha kell, hát megcsúnyulsz
Idegenként is 
Az otthonom vagy
Ahogy mohón hozzám nyúlsz
Lehetnék hálás ezért
Vagy sírhatnék
Hogy néha máshoz is jó vagy
De ha az öledbe bújok
Nem érdekel
Az sem, hogy lesz-e holnap


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

És ha holnap lesz is,
Leszel-e benne Te
Vagy leszek-e én
Nem fáj a kérdés,
Hogy van-e igazság 
A világ legvégén


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Szépséges vagy
És kész
Vágyad nem alszik soha
Anyanyelved
A testbeszéd
Te vagy az éjjel menyasszonya
Lehetnél másé talán
Vagy mindenkié
Az enyém biztosan nem vagy
De ha az öledbe bújok
Nem érdekel, 
Az sem, hogy volt-e tegnap


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

És ha tegnap volt is,
Voltál-e benne Te
Vagy voltam-e én
Nem fáj a kérdés
Hogy van-e igazság
A világ legvégén


----------



## Panda-Andi (2010 Július 13)

Ha egyetlen óra lenne az élet
Az utolsó percét
Benned tölteném


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

kuala lumpur?


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

mindenhol jó, de legjobb inkább otthon


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

még 16


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

ha


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

nap


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

süt


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

a


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

rétre


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

a rét


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

közepére


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

gyerünk


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

gyerekek


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 13)

csapatostól


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod melyik felét.


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

Miért marad mindig olyan sok hónap a pénz végére?


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

A válaszom egy határozott talán.


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)




----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

Az önző csak magára gondol. Az irigy másokra is!


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

si vis amari ama
kiss


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

Ha tilosban parkolsz, ne kapcsold ki az ablaktörlődet.
Mozgó ablaktörlő alá nem lehet betenni a büntetőcédulát.


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

vegre azt csinalhatom amit szeretek


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)




----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

szeretek ismerkedni


----------



## gubás (2010 Július 13)

A lustaság netovábbja, ha valaki azt álmodja, hogy nem csinál semmit.


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

:d


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)




----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)




----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## mujudit (2010 Július 13)

köszi, meg van


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

11 5


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

szep az elet


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

paci


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

szerelem


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

Nagyon jo temakat talaltam gyogypedagogiaval kapcsolatban


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

Koszi mindenkinek aki feltoltotte


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)




----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

marcius


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

vegre megvan


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## gyogyped (2010 Július 13)

Tovabbi szep napot minden latogatonak!!


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

wew


----------



## alyssa00 (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## hiero (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## V2Chopper (2010 Július 13)

Üdv mindenkinek! 1


----------



## V2Chopper (2010 Július 13)

Örülök, hogy végre regelhettem!


----------



## V2Chopper (2010 Július 13)

Régi gyermekkori kedves ismerősöm él Kanadában, hátha megtalálom.


----------



## V2Chopper (2010 Július 13)

nah, most jönnek a számok....


----------



## V2Chopper (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

Most regisztráltam, és szeretnék le-letöltögetni.


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

Gondolam, visszaszámolok 20-tól.


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

Ja, csak 17-től kell, mert ez már a 3. üzenet.


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

Már tavaly regisztráltam.... ilyen régen?


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

hát kezdem:
a


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

b


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

Hát akkor kezdjük!


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

Havasi Balázs lemezeit ajánlom mindenkinek aki szereti a hasonló stílusú zenéket!


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

11


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

24


----------



## Poirot (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

g


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

651


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

Mindjárt lépek haza!


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

nemtom


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

02


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

561


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

14


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

énj


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

áéő


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

gjk.


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

18


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

tzi


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

30,


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

húsz


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

gzi


----------



## pallacko (2010 Július 13)

már megvan


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

320


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

dfbv


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

2


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

3651


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

6


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

7


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

651


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

8


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

sdrgh


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

9


----------



## Takuun (2010 Július 13)

dfnh


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

10


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

9...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

8426


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

8...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

852456


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

951357


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

753951


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

7...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

57595351


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

6...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

585652545


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

5...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

7931


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

5758595653525154


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

4...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

8462


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

4*


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

8642


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

3...


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

123456789


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

987654321


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

79138246


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

78963214


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

25252525


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

58965563255214554785


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

20 *******


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

58745541255236556985


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

852456753951


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

00000000


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

Ez is egy jo kis topic.


----------



## Kviki84 (2010 Július 13)

HÚSZ...húúúúsz....Húúsz Husz Húsz 20 20 20 20 20 20


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)




----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)




----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:d


----------



## xxenon (2010 Július 13)

1223455512


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:f


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

k


----------



## xxenon (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

t


----------



## xxenon (2010 Július 13)

3


----------



## xxenon (2010 Július 13)

4


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

kiss


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Kviki84! A hozzászólásaid elgondolkodtattak!


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)




----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Akkor kezdem...


----------



## n.detti (2010 Július 13)

jhfpiuhn


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:111:


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)




----------



## xxenon (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:9:


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:34:


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)




----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Szeretnék minél hamarabb elkalandozni az óvodai oldalon.


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

.....,


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

A fejlesztőpedagógusi kincsek is érdekelnek, mert nemsokára az (is) leszek


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:|


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

Talan 20?


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Még üzenek egy párat, aztán hagyok holnapra is néhányat.


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

Meg nem


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:656:


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

?


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

De unom mar..


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Nálunk ma nagyon meleg volt,egész nap lustultam (szabin vagyok)


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Kezdek éhes lenni.


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

MEg minidg nem enged,pedig mar tul vagyok a 20-on


----------



## pepeneje (2010 Július 13)

Mára ennyi! Holnap folytatom tartalmas hozzászólásaimat. Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## golla (2010 Július 13)

Ezt nem ertem,miert nem enged semmit megnezni?


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

uiuuouio


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Ez jó.


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Köszi


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

dftedujuzi


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

fghfghfgh


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Elvagyunk.


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Ö


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

aaaa


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Hűha


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

bdsfd


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

dfsfsd


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

xcycy


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

dfgdg


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

ndgs


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

vbbvbv


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

ggg


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

ajaj


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

vbd


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

nv


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

huha


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

kg


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

v vcv


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

kakukk


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

kbjk


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

nana


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

egy-két


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

dfgd


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

re


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Szép jó estét!

Ma is irok egy pár sort!


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

dfs


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

sdfsf


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Ma is jó meleg van!


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

asdad


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

rz


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Már egyre nehezebben viselni a meleget, vagy mi vagyunk puhányak!

Nem baj! Pár nap, és jön az enyhülés!


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

na végre!


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Sajnos nem vagyok nagy témafelelős!

De ilyen időben a lényeg, hogy túléljünk!


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

m


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Egyébként ma minőségirányítás témakörében jeleskedtem!

Este egy kicsit angoloztunk is!


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

r


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

e


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Éppen ideje volt elővenni egy kicsit frissíteni az elfelejtett ismereteket!


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

g


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Régen tanultam már a nyelvet, és csak nagyon hiányosak maradtak az ismeretek!
Ki, hogyan szokott nyelvet tanulni?

Ötlet?


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

y


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Sajnos a nyelvkönyvekből annyi van, mint égen a csillag! Ami persze nem is rossz. De a kezdő hogyan tudja eldönteni melyik a legmegfelelőbb! A magyar nyelvtani magyarázat szerintem elengedhetetlen!


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Sikerült a fiókom mélyén 3 könyvecskét meglelnem! Szamárpad néven


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Ezeket azért komálom, mert magyar nyel melett ott van az angol nyelvű fordítás is! Igaz 2000, vagy 2001 es a kiadás.


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Alakul


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Persze az angol vagy más nyelvek estében mindegy mikori a kiadás!
Nem úgy mint az Informatikai könyvek illetve jegyzetek vonatkozásában


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Jaj anyám!

Még azt mondják a üzenetek számát könnyű növelni ;(


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

Hga


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

cjsd


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

vgj


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Ma találtam Visual Basic könyvet is


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

kiu


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

poik


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Bizony elég vaskos, de muszáj foglalkozni vele! Tudniilik ebben szeretném megirni a felhasználók felvitelére szolgáló scriptet


----------



## inda14 (2010 Július 13)

mhu


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Régen DOS-ban készültek ezek: a következő parancsokkal:

netuser;
netgroup;
cacls;

Mára ez már kissé elavult


----------



## csöcsös (2010 Július 13)

gvnhghn


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Bár egy-pár felhasználót gyorsan el lehet vele intézni
sajna kevesebbet lehet belőle kihozni!


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

15


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

16


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

17


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

k


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

19


----------



## tancsibacsi (2010 Július 13)

Most már kisé feszült vagyok!

Egyrészt az üzeneteim száma a megfelelő számúra dúzzadt, de a hülye irásaimmal mindenkit a sírba kergettem.
Egész jól el is beszélgettem magammal. Azért ha valakinek van kedve irni, szívesen venném!

Üdv!

Szép estét!


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

a


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

q


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

w


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

b


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

e


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

c


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

r


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

é


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

t


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

d


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

z


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

u


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

f


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

i


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

t


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

g


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

o


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

p


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

h


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

miszter


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

a


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

egy


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

j


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

s


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

két


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

d


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

k


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

f


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

12


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

l


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

g


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

y


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

é


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

x


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

á


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

c


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

v


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

s


----------



## bikuci01 (2010 Július 13)

b


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

d


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

f


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

h


----------



## szaboné magdi (2010 Július 13)

kész


----------



## water7 (2010 Július 13)

13


----------



## mesterfoto (2010 Július 13)

Kicsit népmesei a dolog, mint a mesebeli fiúnak forgó kaszák és mindenféle akadály között kell eljutni a célhoz. Persze ott nem a zenehallgatás a cél...


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

Mostanában nem jártam erre.


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

és meglepettem tapasztaltam...


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

hogy bár tag vagyok...


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

mégsem tölthetek le mindent...


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

Tud valaki segíteni, hogy mi lehet a gond?


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

Van valami 20 hsz-es limit határ?


----------



## bedrienn (2010 Július 13)

Mert ha igen akkor megvan


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 13)

1


----------



## ChGeri (2010 Július 13)

Üdvözletem az Anyaországból!


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Kizokkent az ido, O karhozat!


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Az energia felhasználásának módjait az egyik legcsodálatosabban leíró sorozat Carlos Castaneda
művei, melyben az író Don Juan, a tanításait adja át regények formájában.Ez bizony nem
egyszerű sorozat.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Mentoraimnak
Gondolataim kapujához 
Kulcsot adtam Néktek. 
Hogy bekukkanthassatok 
Lelkembe, s hogy ki is 
Vagyok, tudassam véletek.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Titkod vagyok
Titkod vagyok, egy vérző seb. 
a szívednek egy hazugság szebb 
kínzol, magaddal is harcban állsz 
s azt hiszed, szabadon szállsz.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

MORA Diagnosztika es Terapia SOPRONban - a jovo gyogymodja

Biorezonancia, lezer akupunktura...


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Önszeretet
Az önszeretet nem önimádat, 
Amikor nem szeretsz mást csak az egódat. 
Neked, kinek a lelke kínlódik 
Ki magát nem fogadja el, olyannak amilyennek látszik 
Kinek jó érzése mindig önmagához a legkevesebb, 
Pedig a másiknak csak a mellénye szélesebb. 
Ott kell, mert ott hiányzik az Önszeretet.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Egy álom reménye
Tudod, engem nem igazán érdekel, hogy mi van körülöttem, 
gyere és hangoztasd a véleményed, nem rontja meg elmém sem, 
kiálts hangosan és mondd el nékem, hogy másfajta lennék, 
habár nem térek el az emberektől semmiben, sehogy sem.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Remény
Olyan imbolygó a kedvem, mint 
Kardvirágok a júliusi záporban.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Isten hatalmas
Istennél nincsen lehetetlen: 
ha kérek, ad Ő - bármily hihetetlen.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Nap
Mindenki azonnal ébredjen, 
a nap már tűz az égen. 
Nincs semmi, mi bezavar, 
nem lesz felhő egyhamar!


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

A fák megálltak mozdulatlan,
A vizek nyugtalanok lettek,
Különös zaj támadt a kertben,
Valami bántotta a kertet. 

Egy hattyú énekelt és úszott
Hullámos, karcsú lebegőben,
Énekelt, úszott s hirtelen csak
Meghalt ott fönn a levegőben. 

A fűszálak elszomorodtak,
Kis homlokukat eltakarták,
A bogarak szivére köd jött
S a fűszálakat összemarták. 

Éhes lett minden, a virág is,
Melyet jószagú szellő ápol,
A harmatból a légy kimászott
S Isten eltünt a trónusáról. 

Fellegbe ment, hogy majd a porban
Megsirassa szép, álnok testét.
S két ember - átkozták ők egymást
S zokogva már egymást keresték.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Az asztal alól fölnyúlnak emlékeim
A halottak is eszembe jutnak, pedig sohase gondolok rájuk
Kedvesemben a lányok, asszonyok összebúnak és dideregnek
Fuldokló kapkod valahol utánam
Tenyerembe dobom a fejem
Az a muzsika, a füveké, láttátok-e? szép volt
A föld meleg arcával simogatott, behunyt szemmel fekszem a szemében,
vele látok, egy kisgyerek lehelete ringat
S akkor valaki elszéled szivemből, rossz ő nagyon
Tegnap délután könnyezett a föld
Mi lesz fölösleges virágaimmal?


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Én az Istenem ugy szeretem,
Hogy a szívemet földbe vetem,
Megérik, akkor learatom,
Fölösét pedig másnak adom. 

Meg is köszöni, akárki az,
Akárha huncut, akár igaz,
Ha mindörökre, ha csak percre,
De az Isten fölébred benne. 

Ha lány az, hozzákomolyodva
Rongyos kabátom megfoltozza,
Hogyha meg ember, csak megállít
Ki is kisér az ajtajáig. 

Ha éppen főzik az ebédet,
Ottan marasztnak várt vendégnek
S ahol az asszony sose hamis,
Meghínak ott még máskorra is. 

Aztán csak amikor dolgoznak,
Rólam is el-elgondolkoznak.
S hogy munkaközben megpihennek,
Erejét érzik a szivemnek. 

Nem csinálnak egymás közt mozit,
Bennük már Isten álmodozik,
Álmodik tágas, erős égről,
Kicsiny fiának nagy szivéről. 

1925. máj.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Nagy városokról beszélt a messzi vándor
Ott az emberek nem ismerik egymást
A katonák se hordanak puskát, hanem a nagy tereken muzsikálnak
Sokan gyűlnek oda, a gyerekeket magasra tartják, ugy hallgatják
Meghallgatják, aztán odahaza elmesélik, milyen szép volt
és azok is örülnek neki
A lányok ott is kinevetik a fiúkat, de azért szeretik őket
Fényes nappal is szeretik egymást
Nagy hidak vannak, amelyeken el lehet álldogálni és nézni
a vizet meg a hajókat
Úszkálnak ide oda, az utasok meg hangosan fölkacagnak
Hirtelen elhallgatnak s úgy nézik a nagy vizet, amint
komolyan elmegy a hullámok alatt
Azok meg csillognak, mint a pengék
S olvashatni a gyönyörű könyveket, akkora nagy a világosság
Pedig már egészen beesteledett.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Magyar vagyok, de európai.
Párizs, szeress, én földemet viszem,
Szép földemet, mely csókjaidra vár,
Mert nem csókolja itten senkisem. 

Telt melleire varjak szállanak,
Erős husában vakondok lakik -
Párizs, te nagy vagy s az én földem is
Nagy táncos városokról álmodik! 

Bőízű szíve sötéten csorog,
Részeg szagától tántorog a szél -
A nehéz, zsíros televény alól
Városok tornyos öröme beszél. 

Csak egyszer megfoganja álmait
S karcsú tornyokkal csengve énekel -
Párizs, szeress, én földemet hozom
És csókjaidat néki viszem el. 

1925. aug.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Sok szárnyad alatt melengeted
Együgyü, szebbik szivemet.
Már hullnak a legpirosabb almák,
Ők is
Visszagondolnak szemedre.
Pirosszemű madaram hol vagy?
Bejártam
Sok fekete földet utánad.
Repülj csak.
Aztán gyere vissza. Én várlak.
És sokat járkálok az uccán, keresem
Piros nyomod a levegőben.
Kavicsokat dobtam a folyóba,
Ő is itthagy most engem.
Oly magos házak közt élek.
El is vesznék, ha nem vigyázna rám
Nehány ittfelejtett éneked. Pedig
Szeretnék nagyobb lenni mint a házak -
Meglátnál messziről, amint
Szemem fölé emelt tenyérrel
Nézelődöm és szomorú vagyok.
Pirosszemű madaram hol vagy?
Sok szép földet bejártam utánad. 

1925 ősze


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Olyan bolond vagy
Szaladsz
Akár a reggeli szél
Még elüt valamelyik autó.
Pedig lesikáltam kis asztalomat
És most
Tisztábban világit kenyerem enyhe fénye.
No gyere vissza, ha akarod
Veszek takarót vaságyamra
Egyszerü, szürke takarót.
Illik az
Szegénységemhez, aki szeret téged
És az Úr is szereti nagyon
És engem is szeret az Úr
Nem jön soha nagy fényességgel
Nem akarja, hogy elromoljanak
Szemeim, akik
Nagyon kivánnak látni téged
És nagyon szépen néznek majd terád
Ha visszajössz
Vigyázva foglak megcsókolni
Nem tépem le rólad a kabátot
És elmondom mind a sok tréfát
Mert sokat kieszeltem azóta
Hogy te is örülj
Majd elpirulsz
Lenézel a földre és kacagunk
Hangosan, hogy behallatszik szomszédunkba
A szótlan, komoly napszámosokhoz is behallik
És fáradt, összetört álmukban majd elmosolyodnak ők is. 

1925 ősze


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Kovács, kovács, fölgyűrted jól az inget,
aztán megemelted két szép gyereked és bemártottad a tűzbe.
Most ott pirosodnak, ahol a fiatal madár!
Meg ahol a sokkal nagyobb virágok, melyeket oda kéne
tenni a házad elé.
A nap is ott kél ha meglóbálod fejed fölött a kalapácsot
s az üllő
megcsendül belé, akár a dalolók szive.
Ez a legkékebb tavon él, ahol a halak vert ezüst lelke nyugszik,
este eljön tisztán, kéken, bekocog minden ablakon:
Kalapálj csak, hiszen szépeket kalapálsz te!
A juharfa is úgy nő, ahogy nagyot lépsz, fütyülsz és a
homlokod megbököd!
Te vagy a kovács és kikalapálod
a virágokat. 

1925


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Mikor az uccán átment a kedves,
galambok ültek a verebekhez. 

Mikor gyöngéden járdára lépett,
édes bokája derengve fénylett. 

Mikor a válla picikét rándult,
egy kis fiúcska utána bámult. 

Lebegve lépett - már gyúlt a villany
s kedvükre nézték, csodálták vígan. 

És ránevettek, senki se bánta,
hogy ő a szívem gyökere-ága. 

Akit ringattam vigyázva, ölben,
óh hogy aggódtam - elveszik tőlem! 

De begyes kedvük szivemre rászállt,
letörte ott az irígy virágszált. 

És ment a kedves, szépen, derűsen,
karcsú szél hajlott utána hűsen! 

1925. jún. / 1928


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Tedd le kissé a szerszámokat
Engedd szabadon szivedet acélhomlokú barátaival
Sok mindent akarok elmondani elfeledett testvéreidről,
akik a vén fák gyökereit betakarják
Hová melegen búnak a kígyók, isznak a csillagok szelíd
tejéből, aztán szép halk énekbe fognak
Árnyékképük is kicsúszik a félős gyerekek álmaiból -
Sápadtak azok és meghalnak, mire az ég tehene megérkezik
bő, meleg ajándékkal. 

És elhoztam én a madarat is, hisz te akartad
Egyszerüen akarok szólni, hisz te akartad
Mindent, amit megérintettem, odaadok a kezeidbe,
Mindent elmondok, amit előtted elhallgattak.


----------



## Katoca54 (2010 Július 13)

Takarékos emberhez illőn
Répaleveleket kevertem dohányomba
Ezért pipám
Igen hálás volt
Göthös szavakkal noszogatott
Kékszivü
Fia után
S hogy elértem a tavi toronyhoz
Az estéli violák lelke
A szűz kicsi fiúkák tavának mélyén
Már költögette
Az aranyhajút:
- No ébredj, látod, ma is oly sokat nőttünk
Már a boltos is azt mondta: Urfi
S jövőre már egész biztosan
Hosszú nadrágot vesz nekünk
Az édesanyánk - - 

És ott
A hiú némbernek rakott toronyban
Az alkoholtilalom ellenére
Felkötötte magát
A harangozó. 

1925 ősze


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

Alapvetően a Vodku zenekar dalai miatt regisztráltam ide.


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

De annyi minden van itt, ami tetszik.


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

Dalok,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

versek,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

idézetek,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

gondolatok,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

és minden más,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

amiből tudok csemegézni,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

de húsz hozzászólást


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

kell írnom, és nem akarom úgy,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

semmi értelme nincs, ezért


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

igyekszem valahogy megoldani úgy,


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

hogy ne zavarjak vele nagyon másokat.


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

Már csak


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

5


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

hozzászólást


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

kell


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

írnom.


----------



## Laglio (2010 Július 13)

20


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

*Nincs*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
ghfghfgh


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

*Nincs2*



oandrei írta:


> ghfghfgh


 
dfgdfgdg


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

*Nincs*



oandrei írta:


> dfgdfgdg


 

dsfsdfsd

gbfgbfgb


fgbfgbfgb


fgbfgbfgb

fgbfgbfgb
gbfgbfg
fgbfgbfgb
fgbfgbfgb
fgbfgbfgb
fgbfgbfgb
fgbfgbfg
fgbf
gbfgbfgb
fgb
fgbfb
fgbfg
bfgb
fgbfgb
gbfgbfgb


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

nghnghnghn


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

ghnghng


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

45634


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

567567


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

fghfghdfgh


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 14)

I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X...

Ez nem erne fel kettövel? 

Köszönet az ötletert!


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

sdasdasd


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

rthrthrt


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

fgbfgbfgbfg


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

kljhkjh


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

kl;jl;kj;;lkjl;kjk;hgh


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

dfsdfsdf


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

gdfgdfgdf


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

nfgnfgnfgn


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

hgjghjghjg


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

ghfghfgh


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

mghmghm


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

dfgdfgdfhgdfh


----------



## oandrei (2010 Július 14)

dfgdfgdfg


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

asdfjklé


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

élkjfdsa


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

qweruiop


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

eee


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

qqqqqq


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

ffffffff


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

uiuiuiu


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

bgfhdgjd


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

papalapapapalaa


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

nnnnn


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

eeee


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

paspaspaps


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

treize


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

mmmm


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

quatorze


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

quinze


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

áááá


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

seize


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

dix-sept


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

A 20ra hajtasz te is ??


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

dix-huit


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Nyílván..


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

dix-neuf


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Ott is meleg van


----------



## jetaime3 (2010 Július 14)

vingt


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

jaa


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Igazad van


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

ééééssss


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

11 !!


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

csak vicceltem


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

fourteen


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

most 15


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

My dream is 20


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

azmilyenlehet???


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Barack


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

nem Obama, őszi


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Whatafeeling!!20!!


----------



## Mbki (2010 Július 14)

Ez már bónusz


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Üdv!


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Egyelőre tetszik az oldal!


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Tegnap mentem volna buliba.


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

de elmaradt


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

és egy szintén hoppon maradt egyén adta meg ezt a honlapcímet


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Örülök neki hogy sikerült megjegyeznem


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Huh de nagyon meleg van


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Izzasztó


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

de valahogy csak kibírom


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

Meg


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

itt


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

sajnos


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

szúnyog


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

is


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

nagyon


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

sok


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

és csak


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

egyre több


----------



## pityumacy (2010 Július 14)

lesz


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Számolás helyett

"Egy barát bánatát megosztani könnyű, de rendkívüli karakterre vall, ha képesek vagyunk osztozni sikere felett érzett örömében is." Oscar Wilde


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Az igazi barátok azok, akik akkor vannak mellettünk, amikor jól megy a sorunk. Szorítanak értünk, örülnek a győzelmeinknek. A hamis barátok pedig azok, akik a nehéz pillanatokban jelennek meg, azzal a búval bélelt, "együttérző" arccal, pedig valójában kapóra jön nekik a szenvedésünk, hogy ezzel vigasztalhassák magukat nyomorult életük miatt." Paulo Coelho


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Ó, az a nyugalom, az a kimondhatatlan nyugalom, hogy biztonságban érezzük magunkat a másik társaságában, hogy nem kell mérlegelnünk a gondolatokat, sem a szavakat, de kiönthetjük őket úgy, ahogy vannak, együtt a pelyvát és a magot, jól tudva, hogy megbízható kéz válogatja szét őket, megtartva, ami értékes, s gyengéd leheletével szétfújja a többit." George Eliot


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"A régi barátokkal kapcsolatban az egyik legnagyobb áldás, hogy az ember megengedheti magának, hogy hülyét csináljon magából előttük."
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Te pillanatnyilag nem vagy számomra más, mint egy ugyanolyan kisfiú, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. És szükségem sincs rád. Ahogyan neked sincs énrám. Számodra én is csak ugyanolyan róka vagyok, mint a többi száz- meg százezer. De ha megszelídítesz, szükségünk lesz egymásra. Egyetlen leszel számomra a világon. És én is egyetlen leszek a te számodra..."
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Az ellenség csak részben tudja tönkretenni az embert, egy jóindulatú és meggondolatlan barátra van szükség, hogy az illető tökéletesen és végérvényesen tönkremenjen."
Mark Twain


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Meglepő, milyen könnyen elfordulnak az embertől a barátai, ha egyszer a bajtársiasság mázát lemossa a félelem vagy az önérdek."
Joanne Harris


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél."
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Az igazi barát az, aki akkor jön, amikor mindenki más megy."
Walter Winchele


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Ha az összes barátom leugrik egy hídról,
én nem ugrom velük.
Lent várok, hogy elkaphassam őket!"
Tim McGraw


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"A barát az az ember, aki mellett mersz önmagad lenni!"
Pam Brown


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Belső zsebedbe bújva 
lehetne élni szépen
dobogós boldogságban
halálig szívverésben." Szécsi Margit


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Fiatalon könnyen hiszi az ember, hogy amit megkíván, azt meg is érdemli, és ha valamire elég erősen vágyik, akkor istenadta joga is van hozzá."
Jon Krakauer


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Amíg elkortyolom a kávét, kitart az álomduzzadt nyugalom. Amint kissé ébredezni kezdek, a világ összes nyavalyás gondja megszólít. A rádió földrengésről, szökőárról, tűzfészekről, robbantásokról, merényletekről, csillagháborúról, balesetekről tájékoztat. Az ember már reggel kénytelen azt hinni, hogy ez lesz az utolsó napja.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

"Francis felkönyökölt, Fabyent nézte.
- Megleptél Lady Sokk. Mostanában az én éjszakáim is lassan múlnak. A hátamon fekszem, és egy jelenetet látok: megérkezem. Képek villódznak. Egy kutya önfeledt öröme, amikor hazaérek. Egy asszonyé. Átkarolja a nyakamat, a vállamra hajtja a fejét, nem szól, szinte fulladozva lélegzik, s ezzel elmond mindent. Később, mit tudom én, mi a szokás, mondjuk: a lábfejemet masszírozza. Tiszta banál. Nekem meg kicsordul a könnyem.
Fabyen nem felelt, nem mozdult. Francis folytatta.
- Amikor hazamegyek, így jön elém Turbo. Majdnem eszét veszti örömében. Csak egy kutya, semmi rafinéria, semmi fölös ész, egyszerűen és tisztán örül, erről szól az élete. Hetven kiló melengető szeretet. Aztán Yasha borul szélesen kényelmes kebelemre, majd végignéz, megvan-e mindenem, kezem, lábam, koponyám ép-e. Kitör a hatalmas nagy beszélgetés, Kobak, Csóró, Tristan a téma. Yasha jövet-menet beleborzol a hajamba, és minden franc tovatűnik a messzi távolban, mintha egy másik világba érkeztem volna, ahol szabad a szeretet, cafrangtalanok az emberi kapcsolatok. Yasha mesél, ételt tesz elém, pár marék zöldséget, majd két ujjal, undorkodva hozza a húskonzervet, nevetünk egymáson, s megint megérint, és én megérintem, mert egyszerűen jólesik, mert ez a melegség forrása, és megint kölykök vagyunk, szertelenül, ártatlanul boldogok, testvérek, s kevésbé fáj, hogy elvesztettük apáinkat, anyáinkat, és csodálatos az egész. De éjszaka másféle megérkezésről képzelgek, Yasha után még egy nő jön elém, az a nő, aki teljessé tudja tenni szép örömeinket, aki az álmot is könnyűvé teszi, mert teste az enyémhez gömbölyödik. Most aztán istenigazából csupasznak érzem magam, Lady Sokk. És mégsem fázom. De rövidesen újra dideregni kezdek. Ezt tudod feledtetni velem.
Fabyen képtelen volt felelni.
Francis nézte tágra nyílt szemét, meglepettségét. Tekintetébe visszatért a gunyoros fény, szája fintorgott.
- Jól van Lady Sokk. Szeretem, amikor ezt látom a szemedben. Ez a látvány vonz vissza hozzád.*
(My Fair Lord) V.F.


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

- Nézz rám - kérte.
- Nézzen rád a halottkém.
- Nem kedvelsz te engem.
- Tényleg?! Ez lehet a magyarázata annak, hogy örömest beléd üríteném a táramat?!
Meghűlt benne a vér.
- Te akartál etikettesen fellépni?! A helyes kis fiúcskák fel nem foghatták volna, miért is vegzálod őket.
- Vegzálok? - kérdeztem fojtott hangon.
- Vegzálsz.
- Jó. Hol voltál? Mit csináltál?
- Hullára tudni akarod, hol jártam? Azután jössz velem a sittre?
- Nélküled sosem jutnék oda.
- Vágyol? - firtatta.
- A sittre? Nem tűrhetetlenül.
- Lehallgattam a telefonját.
- De hiszen ez törvénytelen! Kiét?
- Jössz-e velem a sittre?
- Nem megyek, a sitt nem koedukált. Vigyél popsikrémet. - Ha nem jössz, nem felelek.
- Ha nem felelsz, kiszállok.
- Nem felelek, viszont kilencvennel döngetek.
- Kiszállok kilencvennél! - ígértem.
Megtört és gyónni kezdett.
- Ballerinié a Nem Piskóta. Az irodai vonalára tettem a fülemet.
- Neked az a küldetésed, hogy hülye légy!? Hányan és hányszor figyelmeztettek: senki pórzsaru vagy, cirkálj az utcán, ügyelj a rendre, szívlövéssel is mosolyogj! Hallottál valami érdekeset?
- Ühüm.
- Megosztod velem? - Már-már mindenünkön osztozunk. Ezen nem.
- Mi mindenünkön osztozunk?
- Életünkön és halálunkon.
- Ó, hát Ballerini csak a tiéd?! Kiszállok!
- Ha kiszállsz, meghalsz.
- És ha maradok?
- Maradj, mert élve kedvellek. - Kedvelsz?!
- Igen, de nem tehetek róla. És ellene sem.
- És vele? - kérdeztem.
- Gondolkoztam rajta.
- Mire jutottál?
- Zátonyra.
- Zátonyra?!
V.F.


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Ha nem jöttél volna, még huzamosan ellennék egyedül, ám mert elém bukkantál, állatira fenem magam rád.
V.F.


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Táncolnék veled, zene sem kellene hozzá; néznélek s nem ügyelnék arra, hogy te vagy más meg ne lássa; ölelnélek, miként álmomban oly ösztönösen s gondolattalanul, mint még senkit, soha, s ezért félek tőled. Tőled félek.
V.F.


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Ne akarj kínos utcai jelenetet - szóltam. - Ne érj hozzám, rám se nézz hazáig!Hadd maradjak úriember. Tudod, az úriember az a vadállat, aki valameddig bír várni.
(Tíz kicsi kommandós)
V.F


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Kritikátlanul szerelmes vagyok a viselt dolgaidba.
/Kyra Eleison/ V.F.


----------



## dhenisa (2010 Július 14)

Emancipált nő vagyok, s mint ilyen, belátom, hogy nemcsak a férfi köteles a konyhában robotolni. (A Halkirálynő és a kommandó) V.F.


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

12345678910


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"A szemét hagytam utoljára, mert tudtam: ha egyszer belenézek, alighanem elveszítem gondolataim fonalát."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Ha álmodhatnék, akkor rólad álmodnék. És nem szégyellném."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

*Továbblépni egyszerű; csak megnehezítik azok a dolgok, amiket magad mögött hagysz


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Zárj be a szívedbe, a kulcsot pedig dobd el


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Hogy várod el tőlem hogy magányosan éljek, miközben az életem körülötted forog?" :$


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Te mégis fiú vagy, de mégis olyan vagy mint ha a legjobb barátnőm lennél."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Hinned kell nekem, mikor azt mondom: elveszett vagyok nélküled ......


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Valamikor, valahogy, a két világunk újra eggyé válik majd...


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

A csábítástól csak úgy szabadulhatsz, ha engedsz neki.


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Olyan hamar visszajövök, hogy nem is lesz időd hiányolni. Vigyázz a szívemre - itt hagytam nálad! :$:$


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Veled, ha kell, hát változzon az életem..."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Higgy nekem most az egyszer: minden vagy, csak éppen hétköznapi nem."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

'Le sem vettük a szemünket egymásról, bámultunk arra, ami nélkül egyikünk sem lenne képes élni: a másikra.'


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Köztudott, hogy a szemek beszélnek. Két idegen minden különösebb erőfeszítés nélkül felfedheti kölcsönös érdeklődését és vonzalmát egyetlen pillantásban.


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Ha valaki keresztezi az utunkat, mindig hordoz valamilyen nekünk szóló üzenetet. Véletlen találkozások nincsenek."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Bármit gondolunk is, nem egyéb, mint vonzalom vagy ellenszenv."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

"Férfi és nő között az a legszebb kapcsolat, amikor nincs köztük semmi kötelék, az akarat és a véletlen mégis egymás felé taszítja őket."


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Az ivásnak ugyanaz a törvénye, ami a szerelemnek: bárhol, bármikor, bárhogyan.


----------



## petrus911012 (2010 Július 14)

Mintha egy óriási lyukat ütöttek volna a mellkasomon, azon át kirángattak belőlem valamennyi létfontosságú szervemet, én meg itt maradtam a soha be nem hegedő, tátongó sebbel, amelynek pereme még mindig lüktet és vérzik, akármennyi idő telt is el azóta. Az eszemmel tudtam, hogy a tüdőmnek valószínűleg semmi baja, de azért zihálva kapkodtam levegő után, forgott velem a világ. (...) És mégis, úgy tűnt, túl tudom élni ezt is...


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

A borosta nem szúr. Csak tudni kell a megfelelő oldalára születni.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

A lajhár hozzád képest kapkodó idegbeteg.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Ellenőr a járművön! Kár, hogy nem fordítva.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Élj úgy, mindennap, mintha az volna az utolsó az életedben. Aztán egyszer csak igazad lesz.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Ha úgy érzed, senkit sem érdekel, élsz-e, halsz-e, próbáld meg kihagyni a havi gázszámlát.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Az Alzheimer kór jó oldala, hogy mindennap új emberekkel találkozol!


----------



## Daft (2010 Július 14)

Szia, te is ezen a vonaton utazol?


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

*jj*

köszi a tanácsot...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

bonyolultabbnak tünt elsőre..


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

Csak egy gondolat:
Látod azt az autót, na az nincs ott! - mondta a 4 éves kislányom...


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Nekem is hiányzik még néhány hozzászólás


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

így gondoltam, ma is túlesek néhányon


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

*vmi*


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal, rengeteg jó könyv található..


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

én is gyarapítom csak hozzászólásaim számát..


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

"Gugli" a barátom is nagyon ajánlotta


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

www.scribd.com - ról is tudsz rengeteg könyvet letölteni


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

meg a www.data.hu-ról


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)




----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

de itt is rengeteg jó és hasznos feltöltés van


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Csak sajnos dolgoznom is kell közben...


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

köszönöm az infót, őket is megnézem


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

csak kellenek a hozzászólások


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

De így könnyebb, ha van kihez szólni...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

mindegyik ingyenes


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

ez igaz!!!


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

mármint, hogy könnyebb, ha van kihez szólni...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

:d


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Látom hamarosan egyedül folytatom, mert 1 kicsit le vagyok maradva dbszámban


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

de majd elbeszélgetek magammal


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

amúgy én úgy szoktam keresni, hogy beírom a google-be a nevet, vagy a címet, meg, hogy pdf és kiadja általában azokat a helyeket, ahonnan le tudom tölteni...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

hát igyekszem...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

mit dolgozol?


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

engem is gulgi irányított ide, de nem regisztráltam rögtön...


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

beszélgetek kedves ügyfelekkel, terelgetem a kollégáimat a cég útvesztőiben, ilyesmi.....


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!
Én 1 Komár számot szeretnék letölteni.
csak itt van meg..
köszi.


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Mindig van valami a vásárlókkal!!!!!!


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

És te simonrmr?


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Üdv új tag!


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Téged sem hagyunk egyedül csabelita... segítsük egymást a bűvös szám elérésében


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

pozitívnak írtad le, így is éled meg ezt a munkát? (csak kíváncsiság)


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Nézelődök ki az ablakon,ez a nyócker.
Vannak mindenféle emberek.


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Általában igen, de most egy kicsit le vannak merülve az elemeim, és ezeket szeretném feltölteni néhány jó könyvvel( ami itt van fenn)


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Köszönöm nektek tagok.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

hát én szintén a kedves ügyfelekkel tartom a kapcsolatot, meg tanácsokat adok általában pályázatokról....


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Mesélj csabelita, téged mi irányított ide?


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Üdv nektek is!!!!!


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

És téged simonrmr mi hozott erre az oldalra?


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

milyen könyvek érdekelnek?


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Engem Komár számok,
csak itt vannak + sehol az interneten.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

engem, hogy meglegyenek a hozzászólásaim, hogy könyveket tölthessek le, csak aztán itt ragadtam beszélgetni...


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Most látom, hogy te elérted a bűvös 20ast Gratulálok, remélem találkozunk még valamelyik fórumban.
Szép napot!

Jééé, nekem is az a 20.


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Te mit keresel vasstun?


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Én épp ezoterikus könyveket kerestem, de egyébként mindenevő vagyok:


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

http://ingyenmp3letoltes.com/KOMÁR+LÁSZLÓ-letoltes


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...tés&cd=7&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Na ti már töltögethettek!!!
GRATULA!!!


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

és milyen típusú ezoterikus könyvet keresel?


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Köszönjük a linkeket


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Köszönöm a linkeket de ezek ritkaságok.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

csabelita azt a két linket neked küldtem, onnan is tölthetsz le


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fCThkENbXdMJ:canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php%3Fp%3D1880135+kom%C3%A1r+l%C3%A1szl%C3%B3+csod%C3%A1latos+f%C3%A9rfiak.mp3&cd=1&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

jó a reakcióidőm...


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

1 kis önértékelés javító, 1 kis útbaigazító...


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Köszi megnéztem őket.
Na ezek.
Íme:
1.Szép Kriszta 
2.*Csodálatos* férfiak 
3.Te voltál nekem 
4.Öreg Jack 
5.A telefon 
6.Világsztár (már fenn van)ITT
7.A játékos 
8.A billiárd 
9.Átkozott szerelem
10.Ha eljönnek a tornacipős fiúk (már fenn van)ITT
11.A harmicadik év küszöbén (nem kérted)
12.Kifestem a szobádat (nem kérted)


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Na még pár hozzászólás és én is elérem a bűvös számot.


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Naggyon sokminden van itt fenn.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

poopper péter-széthasadt kárpit c. írása lenyűgöző, csak ajánlani tudom többek közt


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Csabelita, ha már ennyit "szenvedtél" a zenékért, ajánlom nézz körül még, mert tényleg rengeteg dolog van fenn


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

okké, lassú voltam


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Köszönöm az ajánlást, el fogom olvasni.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

de e-mailben is szívesen küldök át ezoterikés (direkt írtam) könyveket...


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Közben én is dolizom a magam módján.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

Illetve: Faragó Ferenc: szó - beszéd, szintén nagyon jó írás


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

És mi van a 2 nappal?
nekem már letelt.


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

és ott van müller péter is...


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

próbálj letölteni, ha nem úgy is kiírja..


----------



## vasstun (2010 Július 14)

Nekem is megvan a 2 nap. Sajna most búcsúznom kell!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

Én is így vagyok vele!


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

sziasztok, majd később valamikor összefutunk...


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Milyen gyorsak voltatok.


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://distrowatch.com/6188


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://distrowatch.com/linuxcdorg.php?view_distro.php?id_distro=196


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Valahogy össze kell szednem magam.


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://distrowatch.com/pclinuxos


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://distrowatch.com/mandriva


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Idma te mit keresel?


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://mypaint.intilinux.com/


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Már csak 1
ja utolsó.


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

Argo soundtrack


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Ez már csak ráadás!!!!!!


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QRa3sESIKc


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

http://www.rapidse.net/argo-soundtrack-rapidshare-search.html


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

kilenc


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

Köszi!!!


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

nekem még mindig nem enged letölteni...


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## simonrmr (2010 Július 14)

pedig 35


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Nekem sem


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

ill. már 36


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

Lehet kikell lépni aztán be?


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

Próba, szerencse!


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## idma (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## csabelita (2010 Július 14)

IGEEENN sikerült
tudok letölteni!!!!


----------



## Pukkantyú (2010 Július 14)

Jó neked...
Én a másik témába gyűjtögettem össze, de még mindig
visszadobja a "lapot".


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok, bár terevezem a fúrumon való aktív részvételt azért ide is írok valamit: Valami.


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Na gyorsítok a dolgon, még ezzel a bejegyzéssel.


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Még párat írok ide, mert így gyorsabb


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Elkezdek számolni


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

k


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

köszi


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Bár szerencsére már nem kell 10 ig eljutnom


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

süt a nap..dög meleg van


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Akarom mondani 20 ig.


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Na dejó, ezzel együtt 10 kell.... több mint fele megvan


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

már rég nem léptem be..a húsz hozzászólás vajon elévülhet???


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

kicsit én is ráhajtok


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

*1*

1


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)




----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Visszatértem én is itt a leggyorsabb


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

:d


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

:d20


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## mezenga (2010 Július 14)

Azt azért hozzá kell tennem, hogy évek óta ez az egyik legjobb oldal


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

bár a szójátékoknál sem rossz eljátszogatni


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

Így valóban könnyű lesz összeszedni a 20-at


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

Már csak 17


----------



## IceKing (2010 Július 14)

@}---20


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Ballasztik (2010 Július 14)

Na akkor meg is van a 20, valaki meg tudja mondani, hogyan tudom megtalálni a feltett könyveket?


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

És megvan a 20


----------



## Starsky (2010 Július 14)

Na még egy


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



köszi


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

sok kedvenc könyvem van fent az oldalon


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

12345


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

23456


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

kedvenc íróim: raymond e. feist
leslie l. lawrence


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

_7_


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

111


----------



## belerofon (2010 Július 14)

21


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

21


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

20


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

19


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

18


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

17


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

16


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

15


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

14


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

13


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

12


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

11


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

10


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

9


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

8


----------



## lofoid (2010 Július 14)

22


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

 8


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

a frászt, két 8as volt, szóval 6


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

5


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

4


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

3


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

2 :d


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

1
ekkora gyökérséget má!
:23::23:


----------



## bandurr (2010 Július 14)

*köszi*

még mindég nem enged


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

én is hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

Jó lassan megy.


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

Ez az a oldal amit kerestem.


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

hmm


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

na még a 20 s korlát


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

na mindegy


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

amugy HI ALL


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

egyszer volt..


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

hol nem volt..


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

a nagy üveg hegyen tull ..


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

volt a nagy ..


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

üvegvisszaváltó!!


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

abc


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

def


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

ghi


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

jkl


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

mno


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

pqrs


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

tuv


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

wxyz


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

.?:_-


----------



## Nirini (2010 Július 14)

na végre megvan a 20


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Tetszik ez a fórum.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Az tetszik, hogy bármilyen témában elérhető.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

És sok minden van, ami máshol nem.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Például könyvek.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Szeretem a prc formátumot.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Nekem is van a mobilomon könyvolvasó.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

másfajta elektronikus könyvolvasókat, és könyveket is gyűjtöttem.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

XP-n tetszett az Ice Book Reader, és az UBook reader.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Az ubook például zipbe tömörített könyveket is megnyit.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

és mjól is néz ki, bár abban az ice book reader verhetetlen.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

de zene is rengeteg minden van itt.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

nagyon sokféle témában.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

bár vannak remek zenei oldalak.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

erről jut eszembe, hogy van egy könyv gyűjtőoldal:


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

SLP, Silent Library Project


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Tagja voltam, akkor is, mikor zártkörűvé vált.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

De sajnos, nem jegyeztem meg/fel a jelszavamat


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

mert csak el volt mentve az oldalon a belépéshez.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

És aztán egy rendszerösszeomlásnál, mindennel együtt ez is elveszett.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

azóta is hiába próbálok újra bejutni.


----------



## pucerretek (2010 Július 14)

Halálosan boldog lennék, ha valakitől kapnék egy újraregisztrálási lehetőséget.


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

Lassan megy


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

Asszem én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## Lili* (2010 Július 14)

jeeeeee!


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

csá csá


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

hogy


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

vagytok?


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

remélem jól...


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

8:butt:


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

7:9:


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

6:..:


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

5:34:


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

4:111:


----------



## dzsu76 (2010 Július 14)

ez kedves!


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

3:33::twisted:


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


d


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

2?:11:


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## matyias (2010 Július 14)

1,0 kiss 007


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

Hurrrrrá!


----------



## berzo (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*első*

próbálkozás


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*2*

szép napot az erre járóknak


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*3*

Amíg az emberek istenítik a Cézárokat és a Napóleonokat, mindig lesznek Cézárok és Napóleonok, hogy tönkretegyék őket. (Aldous Huxley)


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*4*

A barátainkkal Isten kér tőlünk bocsánatot a rokonainkért.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*5*

A pénz nem minden: többnyire még csak nem is elég.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*6*

Mindenkinek hatalmában áll nem csinálni semmit.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*7*

A hetedik te magad légy...


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*8*

Önmagunkkal harcolni a legnehezebb harc, önmagunkat legyőzni a legszebb győzelem.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*9*

Nem elég megtojni a tojást, kotkodácsolni is kell!


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*10*

Most, hogy áttörted a fejeddel a falat, mit fogsz csinálni a szomszéd cellában?


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*11*

A bánatomat italba akartam folytani, de tud úszni az a bestia.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*12*

egy tucat


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*13A kisfiúk ugyanazon okból vesznek Kinder tojást, mint amiért a férfiak vásárolnak n*

A kisfiúk ugyanazon okból vesznek Kinder tojást, mint amiért a férfiak vásárolnak női fehérneműket. Nem igazán a termékre van szükségük, inkább a meglepetésre, ami bennük van...


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*14*

A szenilitásban az a legjobb, hogy saját magad elől dughatod el a karácsonyi ajándékokat.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*15*

Igaz, hogy a tanulás még nem ölt meg senkit, de azért miért kockáztasson az ember.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*16*

"Ha azok vagyunk amit megeszünk, akkor én olcsó vagyok, gyors, könnyű, és ízetlen."


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*17*

tizenhét


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*18*

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentö példának.


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*19*

19


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*20*

Egy műveletlen ember számára igen hasznos idézetgyűjteményeket olvasgatni. (Churchill)


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

*21?*

???


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

**

nem szeret a rendszer


----------



## Al10 (2010 Július 14)

**

írhatok én akárhány hozzászólást


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

nekem megvan a 20hsz de nem enged letölteni :SS


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

*Hibás, vagy hol a probléma?*

Mennyit kell várni, hogy frissüljön a rendszer?

Vagy miért nem tudok letölteni? Megvan a 20 üzenet, mégsem tudok.

Help me pls!


----------



## nton (2010 Július 14)

*ascascascasc*

csacfascasascascascsacascascasc


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

Árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

_The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_1 - megérett a meggy_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_2 - csipkebokor vessző_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_3 - te vagy az én párom_


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

nton: a regisztrálás után 2 napnak kell eltelnie + 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_4 - biz' oda nem mégy_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_5 - megérett a tök_


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

6. hsz.


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_6 - hasad a pad_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_7 - dörög az ég_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_8 - üres a polc_


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

7. hsz. kezdem unni


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_9 - kis Ferenc_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_10 - 10 tiszta víz_


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 14)

8. mára elég is..


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

_ott a szamár, megissza!”_


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

még 7 hsz


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

még 6 hsz.


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

már csak 5 hsz


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

már csak 4 hsz és vége


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

2 perc van a felszállásig


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

1 perc van a felszállásig


----------



## Speed1192 (2010 Július 14)

vége fel szálas


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)




----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

hehe


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

hali


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

abc


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

7 már unom


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*első*

első


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*második*

második


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*harmadik*

harmadik


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

19 mindjárt vége


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*negyedik*

negyedik


----------



## Didra (2010 Július 14)

hali, és 20 már végezetem!!!!!!!!VAKÁCIÓ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*ötödik*

ötödik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*hatodik*

hatodik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*hetedik*

hetedik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*nyolcadik*

nyolcadik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*kilencedik*

kilencedik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizedik*

tizedik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenegyedik*

tizenegyedik


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

köszönöm szépen a tippet, ahogy elnézem sok-sok regisztrált felhasználónak okoztál vele örömet


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenkettedik*

tizenkettedik


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenharmadik*

tizenharmadik


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

nagyon kitartó voltál


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizennegyedik*

tizennegyedik


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenötödik*

tizenötödik


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

imádom a regényeit


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenhatodik*

tizenhatodik


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

*segítség*

Én töltenék föl néhány könyvet.Olyat,ami hiányzik egy sorozatból,de nem boldogulok a csatolással.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

egynek egy.


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenhetedik*

tizenhetedik


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizennyolcadik*

tizennyolcadik


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

köszi


----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*tizenkilencedik*

tizenkilencedik


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

s ez már kettő...


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)




----------



## nyáriszünet (2010 Július 14)

*huszadik*

huszadik


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

*


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

köszi


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

még egy értelmetlen üzi


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

jön a harmadik.


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

A 4000.oldalon segítséget kértem,de csak értelmetlen számokat láttam.Ezért én is elkezdtem számolni.


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

tizenhat


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

feca , ne törődj semmivel.
juszt is 4.


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## gvendolinka (2010 Július 14)

ollé


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

silver coin, nem törődöm semmivel, zsömlét eszek kiflivel.


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

s aztán így lesz meg az 5.
negyed siker.


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

megy ez, csak győzzük kivárni. 
nos hát 6-os asztal.


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## humicsek (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

Most még csak megyeget de majd 10-nél lesz gáz, elfogynak az ujjaim.

heteske.


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

Bakker!


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

nyóc !!!

vagy nyolc, izlések és pofonok.


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

Vazze!


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

Nemán!


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

6.
jujj, nem jó.
megfordítom 9.


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

nekem 8


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

10.
fél siker.

s most jön a gáz, nincs több ujjam.


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

Mára vége, Hali


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

1+1= asszem 11.
kb.
vagy nem.


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

13, bakker jövő hónapban péntekre esik


----------



## Anettkah (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

Quanrumtól koppintottam.
12.


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## Quantumleap (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## feca0723 (2010 Július 14)

22


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

sziasztok. a szomszédok teleregény fent van az oldalon? segitséget kérek köszönöm.


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## radioman (2010 Július 14)

oldalszámot tud vki mondani?
köszöntem


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

20, hurrá


----------



## kituta (2010 Július 14)

21


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

Köszönöm megpróbálom!


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*1*

1


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

2


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

3


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*20 hozzászólás*

4


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Kicsit lassú lehet a netem.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Nagyon meleg van!!!


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

_Legalább a szél fújna!_


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

*A tenyerem is izzad. *


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Még nyolc kell.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Már csak 7.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Játszik itt valaki online stratégiát?


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Küzdelmes nap ez.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Hajaj


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

Előre elnézést attól aki ezt el is olvassa.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

De ez az utolsó előtti.


----------



## willow79 (2010 Július 14)

ÉÉÉÉS nincs is már több.


----------



## diska224 (2010 Július 14)

De kellemetlen, hogy most két napot kell böjtölni, amíg meg tudom nézni, milyen kották vannak feltöltve a honlapra. 
S ráadásul még egy csomót kell írdogálni is hozzá. Pedig Interneten és még sohasem fórumoztam.


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

Most regisztráltam, elnézést egy kicsit én is írogatni fogok...


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Ez egy vidám nap!


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

H


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Bocsi


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Szintén


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Lassan lassan megy...


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

13.
annyi mint tizenhárom...

ahh...


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

E


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

bocsi


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

tizedik


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

Nyugi Roland.

Türelem rózsát terem.
vagy nem.
14.
dafke.


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

fele meg van


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

köszi a bíztatást


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

s lőn a három negyedes siker!!!

ollé!

15.


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

haladok-haladok


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

már talán csak 7 kell


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

bocsi, mindjárt végzek


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

akkor már a lábujjaimat is bele számolgatva ,

16.
gáz lesz ha elfogynak.


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Ha tudok számolni, akkor meg van a 20


----------



## Roland65 (2010 Július 14)

Nektek is hajrá Nekem meg van! Üdv


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

szerencsés vagy!

17


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

Üdv Roland !

18.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

na még egy kettő aztán annyi, meg egy bambi.

19.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

és így lett a 20.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

de még nem adtam fel.

s lőn 21.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

ne hogy megszóljanak, időm mint a tenger.

22.


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

3


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

és lőn a 23. is megszületett


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

jupíííí


----------



## dzsemm (2010 Július 14)

meg egy


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

Látom Dzsemm , Te is küzdesz!

hihi...


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

azé adjuk meg a módját !

24.


----------



## silver coin (2010 Július 14)

s hogy szép kerek legyen, hát legyen!!!

25!!!

s tán ennyi elég is lesz!

megyek le és feltölteni.

üdv.


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

b


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

c


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

d


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

e


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

f


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

g


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

h


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

i


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:33:j


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!
Ha valaki át tudná nekem küldeni a a c Csík zenekar féle Most múlik pontosan című dal kíséretét (mid v. kar formátumban) nagyon megköszönném


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

k


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

l


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:444:m


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:111:n


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:!


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

halihó


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:34


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

:99:q


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!
Amennyiben valaki tud nekem népzene alapokat küldeni mid v. kar kiterjesztésben kérem küldjön nekem.
Előre is köszönöm szépen!


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

Hogy bírjátok ezt a nagy meleget?


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

r


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

sötétben minden tehén fekete


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

s


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

hali


----------



## malloryy (2010 Július 14)

t


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

Ott is meleg van?


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

hm....?


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

))


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

b


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

ez jó tetszik


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

Meleg van!


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

még 13


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

c


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

hogy tudjátok a smile-okat beilleszteni?


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

d


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

e


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

f


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

nem bííííííííííííííírom


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

még 13


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

őrület


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

már csak 6


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

a keresztszemezés érdekel


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

olyan gyönyörű dolgokat láttam itt


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

4


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

még 9


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

hol?


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

aztán 8


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

utolsó előtti


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## kicspilsz (2010 Július 14)

És az utolsóóóóó


----------



## konent (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

olyan finom tökfőzeléket csináltam


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

tudom, nem szereti mindenki, de nálunk most van szezonja


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

még 5


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

:-d


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

)))))))


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

Ne mááááááááááááá


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

Még 1


----------



## tuliani (2010 Július 14)

És még egy ucccsóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

tudnátok nekem segíteni, hogy mit főzzek ma este?


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

már csak 18 kell


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

mit is írjak ide?


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

voga viki albumára hajtok


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

nagyon tetszik az album


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

még 15


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

főleg a "nem találsz majd rám" c. dal


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

másnak is bejön?


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

bírom az apját is


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

jókat röhögtünk a számaikon


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

Voga Turnovszky duón


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

most is szoktam halgatni


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

kimaradt egy l betű


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

meg van a vacsora ötlet


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

tesóm blogján keresgettem


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

még 5


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

a bodzablogon érdemes szétnézni


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

ha nincs ötlete az embernek


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

én is ott szoktam nézelődni


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

valami jó salátát csinálok+ husit


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

vagy egy kis sajttálat


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

na megvagyok


----------



## redzoli (2010 Július 14)

:!:tudnátok nekem segíteni, hogy mit főzzek ma este?


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Bármi!*

Ide bármit?


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*recept*

*Gombás káposztaleves* 

2-3 dkg. szárított gombát jól átmostam, és vízbe áztattam. Nekem most rókagombám van, de szoktam vargányával, vegyes erdeivel is készíteni. Legalább fél órát ázni kell a gombának. 
A 4 l-es alapelemet közepes hővel fölmelegítettem az első pirosig, 25-30 dkg parasztkolbászt kissé vastagabb karikára vágtam és enyhén megpirítottam az edényben. Amikor kis szaftot engedett, hozzáadtam kevés hagymát, fokhagymát, (nem apróra vágom, hanem pépessé darálom a Gladiátorral, így mindenki jobban szereti.). Rászórtam egy kis lisztet, megpirítottam, mint a rántás készítésnél és kb. 1/4 kg. megmosott, apróra vágott savanyú káposztát, egy marék rizst, a beáztatott gombát, sót, borsot, kevés só nélküli ételízesítőt raktam még bele. Felöltöttem vízzel. A kolbász miatt paprikát nem raktam hozzá. 
Rátettem az elemre a sima fedőjét, magas hőfokon melegítettem, de most nem délállásig, mert a liszt miatt könnyen felfut az étel, ezért már hamarább átcseréltem a gyorsfőzőfedőt. Lezárás után kis fokozatra kapcsoltam és 10 percre állítottam az audiothermet. Soft üzemmódban főztem 10 percig. A főzési idő leteltével még kb. 15 percig hagytam az asztalon, hogy magától engedje el a nyomást a fedő, csak akkor nyitottam ki. Teljesen jó lett, nem kellett külön rántani, csak tálalni. Mi úgy szeretjük, hogy egy kanál tejfölt rakunk a tányér aljára, arra szedjük a levest, de ez akár el is maradhat.
Ennek a levesnek számtalan variációja van. Tehetünk bele füstölt húst, virslit, készülhet árpagyönggyel rizs helyett, szóval, lehet ötletelni.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Édes-savanyú sertés*
Kínai kaja

Hozzávalók: fél kg. sertéshús, kis fej hagyma, 2 zöldpaprika, 1 sárgarépa, 2 karika ananász (lehet kocka is), 1 tojássárga, 1 ek.cherry, 1 ek szójamártás, 3 ek kukoricaliszt, 2 pohár víz, 4 ek paradicsommártás, 3 ek ecet, 3 ek méz.

A húst kockára vágtam, a tojássárgát, a cherryt, a szójamártást, másfél ek. kukoricalisztet és egy pohár vizet összekevertem. Ebben a mártásban pácoltam a húst kb. fél óráig. (Levákumoztam, úgy sokkal gyorsabban pácolódik.) Közben a hagymát, paprikát vékony csíkokra, a sárgarépát és az ananászt kockára vágtam. 
Egy tálkában összekevertem a paradicsommártást, a mézet, az ecetet, másfél ek. kukoricalisztet és 1 pohár vizet, állni hagytam. Kivettem a pácból a húst és kissé lecsöpögtettem. Előmelegítettem a nyeles-füles serpenyőt, a húskockákat hirtelen lepirítottam az alján. Utána a húst kiszedtem és a visszamaradt szafton a hagymát, paprikát, répát puhára pároltam. Ráöntöttem a mézes-ecetes keveréket és amikor sűrűsödni kezdett, hozzáadtam a húst és az ananászt. 
Rizs vagy pirított tészta a hozzá illő köret.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Steak fokhagymás tejföllel*

Hozzávalók: 8 szelet sertéstarja, kb. 60-70 dkg nyers burgonya reszelve, liszt, 1 tojás, só, bors, 1 nagy pohár tejföl, 3-4 gerezd fokhagyma, 10 dkg reszelt sajt.

A hússzeleteket kiklopfoltam, sóztam és megforgattam lisztben. A reszelt burgonyát elkevertem a tojással, annyi liszttel, amennyit fölvett, hogy tócsi sűrűségű legyen, sóztam, borsoztam. Lehet egy kis petrezselyemzöldet is tenni bele, de el is maradhat. Előmelegítettem két 24 cm-es, 3,5 l-es alapelemet, azért kettőt, mert egybe nem fér bele 8 szelet hús egyszerre. Az első piros jelzésnél mindkét serpenyőbe nagyon pici olajat töltöttem és a burgonyás masszában jól átforgatott hússzeleteket mindkét oldalukon pirosra sütöttem. Amikor mindkét oldala megsült, elzártam a hőforrást, benne hagytam a hússzeleteket az edényben, tetejüket megkentem a zúzott fokhagymával elkevert, sóval, borssal ízesített tejföllel, és ráfordítottam az Atmosferát. 7-es fokozaton, a nagy hőkörön kb 5 percig sütöttem. Utána a hússzeletek tetejét megszórtam reszelt sajttal, és még 2-3 percre ráfordítottam az Atmosferát, amíg a sajt szépen rásült a tetejére.
Zöldséges rizzsel tálaltam, de szerintem nagyon finom lehet csak rizzsel vagy csak párolt zöldség körettel is.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Sajttekercs*

Hozzávalók:

40 dkg trappista sajt
30 dkg vaj
30 dkg sonka (pl. pulykasonka, gépsonka stb.)
1 doboz Medve sajt
5 kemény tojás
só, fehérbors, mustár, snidling

20 dkg vajat, a Medve sajtot, a kockára vágott tojásfehérjét kikeverjük sóval, fehérborssal és az apróra vágott snidlinggel. 
Az 5 tojássárgáját villával összetörjük és kikeverjük a maradék vajjal,pici sóval, fehérborssal és mustárral. 
A sajtot lassú tűzön megolvasztjuk. Miután szépen meglágyult, olajjal megkent alufólián nyújtófával téglalap alakúra nyújtjuk. Vigyázat,némi ügyességet igényel a művelet! Gyorsnak kell lenni.
A tojásfehérjével készül krémet a kinyújtott sajtra kenjük, és a sonkaszeletekkel beterítjük.
A tojássárgájával készült krémet a sonkára kenjük. 
Az egészet rétesszerűen szorosan feltekerjük, és kihűtjük. Tálaláskor éles késsel keskeny szeletekre vágjuk.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Sárga-túró*
- hagyományos húsvéti csemege

Hozzávalók:

1 l tej
10 - 15 tojás
1 cs vaníliás cukor 
3 ek. kristálycukor
1 kávéskanál só

A tejet összekeverjük fokozatosan a tojásokkal, a sóval, a vaníliás cukorral és kristálycukorral, majd lábasban feltesszük főni. Állandó keverés mellett ikrásra főzzük. Ezután mély tálba helyezett konyharuhába öntjük, szorosan összekötjük, fakanálra akasztjuk és 1 napig lógatva kicsepegtetjük. Szinte sajt állagú, enyhén édeskés-sós túrót kapunk, amely felszeletelve kiváló kísérője a húsvéti sonkának.


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

kezdem én is


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

15. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

16. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## ru5h (2010 Július 14)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

A


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

B


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

C


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

D


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

E


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

most ez igy tényleg feölösleges. hirtelen max tényleg csak szavakat lehet vésni..egyszerre 20 hozzászólás. de tényleg jo lenne az oldal mert tényleg itt vannak olyan ritkaságok amik sehol máshol..!


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

Azért köszi! mindent!!!!!


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

Hikari no will power


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

b


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

c


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

d


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

e


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

f


----------



## lacko80 (2010 Július 14)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


nekem kéne roma zenés kották tud valaki segitcsen köszi


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

g


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

h


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Recept*

Zöldséges csirke

Hozzávalók:

1 kg, (kb 8 db) csirke felsőcomb
1 kg vegyes mirelit zöldség
Só, bors, majoránna

A mirelit zöldséget beleöntjük egy 3,5 l-es, 24 cm-es AMC alapelembe. Enyhén sózzuk, és közepes hőfokon a visiotherm középső állásáig melegítjük. A megtisztított, megmosott csirkecombokat sózzuk, és szorosan egymás mellé a zöldség tetejére rendezzük. Tetejüket borssal, majoránnával ízesítjük és az Atmosferát az edényre fordítjuk. Közepes hővel addig sütjük, amíg a csirkecombok szépen megpirulnak. Kb. 35 perc alatt kész.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

i


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

j


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

k


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Erdélyi rakottas

Hozzávalók: 1,25 kg padlizsán, só, 3ek. almaecet, 1/2 kg csirkemellfile, vaj, 1 dl. fehér bor, 3 közepes hagyma, 5 tojás, bors, 1 cs. petrezselyem, 3 ek, búzadara, 3 közepes paradicsom.
Elkészítés: a padlizsánokat meghámozom, kockákra vágom.A Pasta-ban sóval, almaecettel ízesített vizet forralok, s a padlizsánkockákat beledobom, ráteszem a normálfedőt, s a hőforrást elzárom.
Amíg párolódik, addig előkészítem a húst: a sautuse-t normálfedővel első piros jelzésig előmelegítem, s beledobom a szárazra törölt, s felkockázott csirkemellfilét, s kifehéredésig sütöm.Kicsit sózom, borsozom, majd felöntöm a fehérborral, s ráteszem a fedőt. Déli állásig erős lángon, majd csökkentett hőforrással párolom.
A tojásokat felverem habverővel, belekeverem a búzadarát, s a nagy keverőtálban hozzákeverem az előzőleg párolt padlizsánt, s kész csirkemellet. A 3,5 l-es sütőedényben kevés vajon megdinsztelem a hagymát,s erre ráöntjük az egész hozzávalót. Lefedjük paradicsomkarikákkal, s rátesszük a normál fedőt.Déli állásig erős lángon, majd csökkentett hőforrással pároljuk.Amikor a fedő \"leenged\", az atmoszférával megpirítjuk a tetejét.Tálalás előtt petrezselyemzölddel meghintjük.
Finom, könnyű és nagyon egészséges étel!
Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

l


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Harcsapaprikás

Hozzávalók:

1 db Afrikai harcsa törzs, vagy filé

2 fej hagyma

2 db paradicsom

3 db TV paprika

Só, bors, kakukkfű

1 kk. pirospaprika

Elkészítés:

Harcsatörzset megmossuk, kifilézzük és nagyobb darab kockákra vágjuk.

Hagymát megtisztítjuk, kockázzuk, paradicsomot és paprikát szintén megmossuk negyedekre vágjuk.

24-es 4 l-es edényt első piros jelzésig felmelegítjük, majd a harcsadarabokat az edénybe tesszük, fakanállal az edény aljához nyomjuk, majd egy fél percre rátesszük a fedőt. Ez idő alatt elegendő víz fő ki, így a halat könnyen meg tudjuk fordítani. Amennyiben ez mégis nehezen menne, 2 evőkanál fehér borral segíthetünk rajta. Kockára vágott hagymát, pirospaprikát, sót, borsot, paradicsomot, paprikát a halhoz adjuk, majd a fedőt rátéve az audiothermet 20 percre állítjuk és a 12-es és az utolsó piros jelzés között tartjuk a hőmérsékletet. A kész halpaprikást nokedlivel, vagy csuszatésztával tálaljuk.

Tipp:

A fedőt nyugodtan használhatjuk előkészítő tálként is, így kevesebb tányért kell használnunk.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

m


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Tejszínes márványsajtos tészta

Hozzávalók:
1 zacskó tejszín (3dl) vagy 1 doboz főzőtejszín
10-20 dkg márványsajt
40 dkg csirkemell filé
1 fej vöröshagyma, só
Penne tészta

4,5 l-es AMC edény

A laskára vágott csirkemell filét az első pirosig hevített AMC edénybe dobom,
s megvárom, hogy az edény elengedje (mint a pörköltnél). Megkeverem,
félrehúzom, beledobom az apróra kockázott vöröshagymát.
Újból megkeverem, majd beleteszem a száraz Penne tészta kb. 3/4 részét (ahhoz,
hogy jó szaftos maradjon elég ennyi..ha több tésztát szeretnénk, növelni kell
a tejszín mennyiségét is).
Ismét összekeverem, majd felöntöm a tejszínnel és annyi vízzel (legjobb a
tisztított) pótoljuk, hogy az összes folyadék mennyisége (tejszín+víz) kb.
1,2 L legyen. Rámorzsolok 10-20 dkg márványsajtot (ízlés szerint), majd
lefedem.
Az optimális főzési tartományban 5 percig forralom, majd félrehúzom, s
megvárom, hogy a tészta készre főjön (ekkorra a folyadék nagy részét
felszívja, de kellően szaftos marad).

Lehet gyorsfőző fedővel is készíteni, de mivel a hozzávalók gyorsan elkészülnek
(csirkemell, tészta) én ehhez nem használom.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

n


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

o


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Töltött patisszon

Hozzávalók:személyenként 1 közepes nagyságú patisszon,1 fej hagyma, 1/2 kg darálthús (sertés,v. pulyka, v.csirke)só, bors,kevés pirospaprika, delikát, 1 csokor zöldkapor, 1/2l tejföl, vagy főzőtejszín.
A patisszonokat meghámozom kettévágom, kikaparom a belsejét, s a pastaban lobogó sós vízben leforrázom. Csak kevés időre teszem rá a normálfedőt.
Addig a hús tölteléket elkészítem.A 1,6-os G-lin-t előmelegítem az első piros jelzésig. beleteszem a húst, kifehéredésig sütöm, s közben belekavarom a apróra vágott vöröshagymát.Megszórom kevés pirosparikával, s megízesítem sóval, borssal, delikáttal.Ráteszem a fedőt, s nagy lángon déli állásig, majd csökkentett hőforrással párolom tovább.Ezzel kész is a töltelék.Mikor kihűlt, megtöltöm a patisszonokat ezzel a hústöltelékkel. Az oválsütőt kissé előmelegítem, mogyorónyi vajat megolvasztok, s ráhelyezem a megtöltött csillagtököket.Ráteszem a fedőt, s déli állásig erős, utána csökkentett hőforrásal párolom, főzöm.A sautuse-ban elkészítem a kapormártást.Felforralom a tejfölt, vagy a tejszínt, ízesítem sóval, kevés borssal,esetleg delikáttal, s belekeverem a jó nagy csokor apróra vágott kaprot.Ezzel meglocsolom a kész töltött patisszon tetejét, s erős lángon fedő nélkül forralom, s elzárom a hőforrást, s ezután teszem rá újra a fedőt.Ekkor járják át a benne lévő finomságokat az ízek. És ráadásul sokáig forró marad!


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

p


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Resztelt máj olaj nélkül

Hozzávalók:

0,5 kg csirke, vagy pulykamáj

2 db vöröshagyma

1 db paradicsom

1 db TV paprika

3 evőkanál paradicsomlé (nem sűrített paradicsom konzerv!)

Bors, majoranna, pirospaprika

Elkészítés:

Megmosott, lecsöpögtetett májat csíkokra vágjuk, majd a 24-es 4 l-es edényt az első piros jelzés feléig felmelegítjük. Közben a hagymát megtisztítjuk, félbe vágjuk, majd ezt is csíkokra vágjuk és cikkeire szedjük. A felmelegített edénybe beletesszük a májat, fakanállal egyenletesen elosztjuk az edény alján, egy fél percre rátesszük a fedőt, míg elég levet nem enged a máj ahhoz, hogy megfordítsuk.

Fedő levétele után megkavarhatjuk a májat, majd a hagymát, pirospaprikát, majorannát, borsot, paradicsomot, TV paprikát is a májhoz keverjük és kb. 15 perciga 12-es és az utolsó piros jelzés közötti tartományba tartjuk a hőfokot. Az audiothermen beállított idő elteltével a fedőt levessz ük, a paradicsomlevet a májhoz adjuk és megvárjuk, míg megrottyan, és máris elkészült az olaj nélküli májunk.

Tipp:

Ha nincs friss paradicsomunk, használhatunk házilag befőzött, vagy konzerv lecsót.

Az így elkészített resztelt máj emészthetőbb, ízletesebb és kisebb (2-3 éves) gyermekek számára is adható.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

q


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Rizses csirke

Hozzávalók: csirkeszárny, csirkecomb, gomba, hagyma, leveszöldség, borsó, só, bors, kurkuma
A csirkecombot kicsontozom és nagyobb kockákra vágva az előmelegített fazékban megpirítom, majd hozzáadom a feldarabolt szárnyakat, a kockára vágott hagymát. Jól megpirítom, aztán a gombát és a karikára vágott leveszöldséget is beleforgatom. Ha elfőtte a levét és zsírjára sült, hozzáadom a megmosott rizst, megszórom bőven apróra vágott petrezselyemzölddel, őrölt borssal és késhegynyi kurkumával, néhány leveskockával ízesítem. Felengedem vízzel hogy ellepje, beleteszem a borsót és 8 percig főzőm a gyorsfözö fedővel. Nagyon finom és nagyon gyorsan elkészül.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

Csoda csirke

*Csoda csirke*


Hozzávalók: 1 nagy csirke, 25 dkg cérnametélt, 10 dkg reszelt sajt, 3 dl tejföl, 5 dkg vaj, 2 gerezd fokhagyma, 1 mk őrölt fehér bors, késhegynyi őrölt szerecsendió, só.

A csirkét megmostam, kívül-belül sóval ízesítettem, belsejébe még egy kis majorannát is tettem. Hagytam állni, amíg a tölteléket összeállítottam. A cérnametéltet kifőztem úgy, hogy egy 2,5 l-es, mélyebb AMC elemet fölmelegítettem az első pirosig. Beleszórtam a tésztát, fölengedtem a saját térfogatától picivel kevesebb vízzel, sóztam és lefedve lassan főztem kb. 10 percig. Mikor a vizet teljesen felszívta, a tésztát 3 dkg olvasztott vajjal, a reszelt sajttal, a fűszerekkel, 1 dl tejföllel és a zúzott fokhagymával elkevertem.
A csirke bőrét föllazítottam, a tölteléket mindenhol jól benyomkodtam alá és a hasüregét is megtöltöttem. Hústűvel összetűztem, a lábait összekötöttem és egy 5 l-es AMC alapelembe tettem. melyet az első piros jelzésig előmelegítettem. Innentől kezdve gyorsan dolgozunk. A maradék olvasztott vajjal elkevert tejföllel leöntöttem a csirkére, a sima fedővel lefedtem és a visiotherm középső állásáig melegítettem az alapelemet. Ekkor a sima fedőt átcseréltem a gyorsfőzőfedőre és kb 15 perc alatt soft fokozatban a csirkét puhára pároltam. A gyorsfőzőfedőt a csirkéről levéve atmosferával minden oldalát megpirítottam.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Halas recept ovál-ban*

Bármilyen filézett halatt süthetünk AMC oválsütőben.
Az oválsütőt melegítjük első pirosig.Diónyi vajat olvasztok, s amint a vaj szétolvadt, beleteszem a filézett haldarabokat, s ebben jól átpirítom.Ezután fűszerezem. Ehhez ízlés szerint "halas" fűszert használok. nálam a bors és delikát válik be, a legsikeresebb fűszerként.
Fűszereeés után ráteszem a fedőt, s fokozatosan melegítve, a fedő állása szerint sütöm-párolom.Ha teljesen "bezöldült" elzárom.A tálalás előtt lepirítom...Kiszedem a haldarabokat, s a visszamaradt szaftban bármilyen szószt keverhetek tejszín, vagy tejföl hozzáadásával. Fantázia, kreativitás kell hozzá csupán.Köretnek inkább a párolt rizs illik hozzá.De a fűszeres burgonya sem rontja el...


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Kapros juhtúróval töltött csirkemell*


Páchoz: 
fokhagyma
joghurt

Töltelékhez: 
juhtúró
zsemle
tojás
fehérbors
kapor

Elkészítési mód: Fokhagymában és joghurtban pácoljuk be a húst. A juhtúrót keverjük össze a tojással, fehérborssal, kaporral és a vízben áztatott zsemlével, majd töltsük meg ezzel a csirkemellet. Ha mindez megvan, tekerjük be bacon szalonnával, egy AMC serpenyőt melegítsünk elő az első piros jelzésig, a csirkemellet először minden oldalán süssük meg, majd a fedőt rátéve pároljuk 8-10 percig. Mikor a hús jól átpuhult, a fedőt vegyük le, a keletkezett szaftot óvatosan öntsük le egy kisebb tálkába, és a húst pirítsuk még 2-3 percig fedő nélkül.
Tálaláskor a leöntött szaftot visszatehetjük a húshoz, vagy mártásokhoz használhatjuk.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Kímélős csirke*

Tegnap készítettem egy olyan kaját, hogy csíkokra vágtam egy nagy csirkemellet, előmelegítettem egy 24 cm-es AMC serpenyőt az első pirosig, megpirítottam benne a csirkemelleket, majd sóval, borssal, bazsalikommal enyhén megfűszereztem. Egy tálkában elkevertem 4 tojást 4 evőkanál natúr joghurttal, ezt a keveréket is sóval, borssal, kevés fokhagymával és bazsalikommal fűszereztem, ráöntöttem a csirkemell csíkokra és Atmosferával rápirítottam. Nagyon finom és az a jó benne, hogy tálalható sült burgonyával, de ha valaki diétázik vagy fogyizik, nyugodtan eheti magában is, mert teljesen zsírtalan és 1 adag (a fenti mennyiség egynegyede) mindössze 230,5 kcal. Befér a napi 600-700 kcal-ás étrendbe is.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Lasagne*


Hozzávalók 6 személyre:

- 300 g zeller
- 200 g sárgarépa
- 600 g paradicsom
- 1 hagyma
- 1 gerezd fokhagyma
- 300 g darált borjúhús
- só, bors
- csemege fűszerpaprika
- 300 ml tej
- 300 ml zöldségleves
- 50 g étkezési keményítő
- 3 kocka (30 g) ömlesztett zöldfűszeres sajt
- 1 tk olaj
- 12 db lasagne tésztalap
- 50 g reszelt sajt

Elkészítési idő: 60 perc
Kb. 365 kcal személyenként

A zellert és a sárgarépát tisztítsuk meg, vágjuk apró kockákra. A paradicsomot forrázzuk le, hámozzuk meg és vágjuk vékony szeletekre. A hagymát és a fokhagymát tisztítsuk meg és aprítsuk föl. Melegítsünk föl egy 20 cm-es, 3 l-es edényt 2/3 beállításon az első pirosig. A darált húst pirítsuk meg az edényben, adjuk hozzá a hagymát, fokhagymát, a zellert és a sárgarépát, süssük át és sűrítsük a hideg vízben elkevert keményítővel. Az ömlesztett sajtot olvasszuk fel a mártásban és ízesítsük. 
Melegítsük elő a sütőt 200 °C fokra. Egy közepes, 3,3 l-es lasagnera edényt olajozzunk ki. Rétegesen rakjuk a hozzávalókat az edénybe, a mártást, a paradicsomszeleteket, a tésztalapokat és a darált húst úgy, hogy a mártással kezdjük és paradicsom, majd mártás kerüljön a tetejére. Végezetül szórjuk meg gazdagon a reszelt sajttal és kb. 40 percig süssük. Amennyiben a teteje túlságosan pirulni kezd, 30 perc után tegyük rá a fedőt.


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Ludaskása*


2 bögre rizs
2 szál nagyobb sárgarépa
1 szál nagyobb fehérrépa
1 fej vöröshagyma
karalábé, zeller – el is maradhat
2 db babérlevél
bors
húsleves v. 1 db húsleveskocka
só
1 db zöldpaprika
4 db liba v. csirkecomb - ketté vágva + 4 db liba v. csirkeszárny.

A 6,5 l-es edényt előmelegítem az első pirosig. A liba v. csirke darabokat megpirítom benne. Amikor szépen megpirult, hozzáadom az apróra vágott vöröshagymát és a zöldségeket is. Átkeverem, majd hozzáadom a rizst és felengedem annyi vízzel, amennyi a rizs térfogata. Fűszerezem. Magas hőfokon a sima fedővel felmelegítem az ételt egészen a visiotherm közép állásáig (12 óra). Amikor elérte, kicserélem a sima fedőt a gyorsfőzőfedőre. Amikor a fedő lezárt, alacsony fokozatra állítom a hőforrást, ha szükséges, teljesen el is zárom. Turbó fokozatban 10 - 12 percig főzőm az ételt. Attól függ mekkora a liba v. csirkecomb. 
Amikor kész, a gyorsfőzőfedő lehűléséig félreteszem, csak akkor nyitom ki, amikor magától engedi.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

r


----------



## Drawer (2010 Július 14)

*Ördöglángos*


Hozzávalók: 40 dkg nyers burgonya, 1 nagy fej hagyma, 2 tojás, 2-3 ek. liszt, 1 gerezd fokhagyma, só, késhegynyi szerecsendió. Kevés olaj a sütéshez.
Töltelékhez: 25 dkg sertés vagy szárnyas hús, 20 dkg gomba, hagyma, só, bors, zöldpetrezselyem.
Díszítéshez: sűrű tejföl, kisütött bacon szalonna szeletek.

Először a tölteléket készítjük el. A húst csíkokra, a gombát szeletekre vágjuk. 2/3 hővel előmelegítünk egy kisebb, 20 cm átmérőjű AMC edényt, a húst beleszórjuk, minden oldalán átpirítjuk. Beletesszük az apróra vágott hagymát, kissé pirítjuk, majd a gomba és a fűszerek kerülnek az edénybe. Először az edény fedőjével melegítjük a visiotherm közép állásásig magas hőfokon, majd a gyorsfőző fedőt átcserélve a hústól függően 10-20 percig főzzük.
Egy tálba lereszeljük a nyers burgonyát, a hagymát és a fokhagymát, hozzáadjuk a lisztet, a tojásokat és a fűszereket.
Előmelegítünk egy 20 cm-es AMC palacsintasütőt vagy serpenyőt az első piros jelzésig, majd nagyon kevés olajat aláöntve a burgonyamasszát adagonként kisütjük. A lángosok felére ráhalmozzuk a gombás apróhúst, másik felét ráhajtjuk, tetejére tejföl csíkot kenünk, kisütött bacon szelettel díszítjük.


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

s mint ssj gohan remélem nyertem


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

szerintem már megvolt a 20as nyeröszám


----------



## Tsufuri (2010 Július 14)

de az oldalszerint még biztos sok kell..


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## szabcsiika (2010 Július 14)

koszi


----------



## szabcsiika (2010 Július 14)




----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

köszi


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

kössz


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

ez van


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

ez lassan megy


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

5


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

6


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok,

megkezdem az egy híján 20 játékot )


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

Valóban nagyon jó dolgokat láttam a honlapon, ezért regiztem.


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

még 18...


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

Kár hogy még 48 órát várnom kell ))


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

Alakul ez...


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

még 15


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

lassan kezdődik a visszaszámlálás


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

és még 20 mp-t várni is kell....


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## ThaGhost (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

félúton


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

21


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

22


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## panjulo25 (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## kisslane (2010 Július 14)

23


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

g


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

h


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

j


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

f


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

kell a 20


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

7


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

8


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

9


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

10


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

11


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

13


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

14


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

15


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

16


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

17


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

18


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

19


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

20


----------



## Amy20 (2010 Július 14)

21


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

abc


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

*Enni vagy nem enni...*


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Ez itt a kérdés! Témakörünk szlogenje talán annyiban hasonlít Sheakspeare jól ismert drámájában, a Hamletben elhangzott "Lenni vagy nem lenni, ez itt a kérdés?", dramaturgiai mondatához, hogy a Hamlet bizony testépítő körökben is nagyon jól ismert fogalom.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Csak hallatán teljesen más értelemben villan át bennünk értelmezése, hiszen valamennyien a nem éppenséggel égi manna ízű pufi rizsre gondolunk, nem pedig az említett világhírű regény tragikus hősére. 
Enni márpedig kell, de nem teljesen mindegy mit, mennyit vagy mikor. Következzék tehát egy lista, mely segít kiválasztani, mit egyél, és mit ne.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Hangsúlyozni szeretném, hogy ez a lista nem testépítő versenyzőknek van összeállítva, hiszen mint jól tudjuk a versenyzők extrém módon táplálkoznak, pl. a tej, aszalt gyümölcsök, sós ételek főleg a szálkásító időszakban szinte teljes mértékben hiányoznak étrendjükből.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

De hát ők nálam sokkal jobban tudják milyen étrendet alkalmazzanak fejlődésük érdekében, ezért nem nekik szántam a listát, hanem azoknak, akik szabadidő szinten fitnesselnek, ( ők vannak többségben), és szeretnének átalakulni, illetve egészséges életmódot folytatni.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Ehhez nyújtunk támpontot az étkezési alapfeltételek ismeretének tükrében; napi 6-7 étkezés, egyszerre kis adagok, délelőtt főleg a szénhidrát, aminó, fehérje turmix, délután főleg a fehérje, sok folyadék fogyasztása...stb.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Mértékkel fogyasztható élelmiszerek: aszalt gyümölcsök ( aszalt szilva, mazsola), barna lisztből készült tészta, csökkentett zsírtartalmú margarin, hidegen sajtolt olajak, kávé, kicsit zsírosabb halak, kukorica, mák, méz, mézzel eltett dzsemek, mindenféle magasabb energiatartalmú gyümölcs ( szőlő, banán ) olajos magvak ( dió, mogyoró), paradicsom, sovány húsok és húskészítmények, sütőtök, száraz hüvelyesek ( bab, lencse), táplálék kiegészítők, tea, tengeri só, tojássárgája, zeller, zöldborsó, teljes tej és tejtermékek ( joghurt, zsírós túró,tejföl, zsíros sajt...)


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Kerülni javasolt élelmiszerek: alkoholtartalmú italok, asztali só, bárány-és borjúhús, bő zsírban sült ételek, cukorka, cukrászsütemények, cukros dzsemek, cukros gyümölcslevek, csokoládé, fagylalt, fagyasztott készételek, finomított lisztek ( fehér kenyér ), főzőolaj, zsíros füstölt húsok és húskészítmények, gyorséttermi ételek, krémszerű salátaöntetek ( tejszínes, majonézes ), zsíros sertéshús, szalonna, tejszín, tejszínes levesek, cukros üdítőitalok, vaj, zsíros húsok, zsíros hús készítmények és sültek, zsíros ömlesztett sajtok.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Az az étrend a legoptimálisabb számodra, melyet a "kerülni javasolt" táplálékokon kívül, testalkatodnak /genetikai adottságaidnak/ figyelembevételével állítasz össze.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

*Csuklósérülések*


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

A felső végtag mozgásaiban részvevő izületek közül a csukló és az ujjak izületei a legkisebbek, ám szerepük annál nagyobb. 
Segítségükkel ragaduk meg tárgyakat, szorítjuk a súlyzót, tehát nagy erőkifejtést ugyanúgy végzünk vele, mint finom precíz mozgásokat (írás, rajzolás).


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Akut sérülések inkább esések folyamán alakulhatnak ki, hiszen a sportoló tompítani próbálja az esést, melynek során az impakt erő igen nagy terhelést mér az izületre, ami károsodással járhat. 
Az izületi árkot az orsócsont izületi felszíne alkotja.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

A csukló szigorú értelemben két tengely körüli mozgásra képes, kézháti és tenyér irányú hajlításra, továbbá orsócsonti és singcsonti távolításra


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

A csukló forgatása a singcsont és az orsócsont helyzetének megváltozása eredményezi, a csukló ízületben nem jön létre mozgás. 
Testépítők és nehézatléták körében igen gyakoriak az alkar és a csukló környéki túlterheléses fájdalmak. 
Az alkar felületes izmainak többsége mind a könyök, mind a csukó izületben létrehoznak mozgásokat. A tenisz és dobó könyökről előző cikkeinkben már írtunk, ezek az izmok túlterheléséből adódó csonthártya „izgalmak” a könyökön. 
A csukló környékén az alkar izmaink inainál alakulhatnak ki az ínhüvelygyulladások. 
A név igazából egy betegségcsoportba tartozik, az un. lágyrész reumatizmusnak nevezett kórképek csoportjába, idetartoznak az inak, ínhüvelyek, burzák, szalagok és bőnyék túlterheléséből adódó kórképek.
Az ínhüvely gyulladásánál ínszalagot körülvevő ínhüvely és a szalag közöttit folyadék felszaporodik, megduzzad és ez okozza a fájdalmat.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Súlyos esetben a beteg alig tudja mozgatni az ujjait és igen erős fájdalmat érez. 
Nem ritka a ropogó, pattanó hang mozgás során, amit crepitetionak hívnak. 
Jól tapintható az érintett terület duzzanata, mely nyomás érzékeny. 
Kezelése elsősorban pihentetés. Sokat segíthet hevederek, „gurtnik” használata melyek csökkentik az alkar terhelését, például lezúzó gyakorlatoknál, vagy az igen alkart-próbáló felhúzásnál.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Nem szteroid gyulladáscsökkentők is segítenek a betegség kezelésében, súlyos esetekben azonban szteroidos injekciót is adhat az orvos. (itt ne csillanjon fel a szemünk, hiszen ebben az esetben kortizol alapú szteroid injekciót adnak, ami erősen katabolikus).
Elsősorban fekve nyomók problémája a csukló környéki izületi fájdalom, a gyakorlat végzése közben vagy utána. 
Elsősorban „vékonyabb izületű” atlétákra jellemző, de bizonyos terhelés fölött szinte általános. 
Ilyen estekben érdemes csukló szorítóval emelni az izületi nyomást, mely segít levenni a terhelést az érintkező izületi struktúrákról.


----------



## aureliano (2010 Július 14)

Ebben az esetben is nagyon fontos a bemelegítés és a fokozatosság elvének követése!
Van még egy viszonylag gyakori, és igen kellemetlen fájdalommal járó kórkép az un. alagút szindróma. 
A kéz tenyéri oldalán fut a Carpalis alagút vagy csatorna (canalis carpi), melyben az alkar felxor izmai és a medianus ideg fut. 
Ha a 10 flexor ín közül valamelyik (vagy több is) túlságosan megduzzad, az nyomást fog kifejteni az idegre, ami erős fájdalommal járhat. 
Kezelése az ínhüvelygyulladáshoz hasonló. Meg kell említeni azonban, hogy néhány esetben a betegség fejlődési rendellenességre vezethető vissza, ilyenkor a Carpalis csatorna túl szűk és az állapot sebészi korrekciót igényelhet.


----------



## p1st1k3 (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

1234


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

Aáb


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

cde


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

fgh


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

iíj


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

klm


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

_*noó*_


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

öőp


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

q


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

r


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

*s*


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

*t*


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

*u*


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

ú


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

ü


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

ű


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

*v*


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

w


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

xyz


----------



## Cukor25 (2010 Július 14)

*aábccsddzdzseéfggyhiíjkllymnnyoóöőpqrsszttyuúüűvwxyzzs*


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

jó ez a sok hozzászólás, de nem tudok ennyi mindent beirni


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

majd irok jó kis idézeteket abból a filmből amit le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Az igazság olyan takaró, ami alól kilóg az ember lába, az ember hiába rángatja, valamije mindig kilóg alóla, akárhogy cibálja, valamije mindig fázni fog, attól fogva, hogy először felsírunk, egész addig, míg utolsót sóhajtunk.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Mennyire nehéz megőrizni önmagunkat a többiekkel szemben! Látom a szemükön, hogy most azt gondolják: "én nem léptem volna ütemre", de jusson eszükbe, hogy akkor miért tapsoltak? Mindannyian igényeljük, hogy elfogadjanak, de higgyék erősen, hogy a meggyőződésük egyéni, a sajátjuk, még ha a nagy többség emiatt rossz szemmel néz is magukra, még ha a nyáj azt bégeti is: "neeem heeelyeees"! (...) Azt akarom, hogy leljék meg a maguk útját mihamarabb. Induljanak el rajta a maguk tempójában! Mindegy, hogy merre, mindegy, hogy hogyan, akár peckesen, akár kergén, bárhogyan!


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Valamikor merésznek kell lenni, valamikor óvatosnak, és az okos ember tudja, mikor melyiknek.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Itt nyugszik nőm, e néma hant alatt,
s én otthon leltem meg nyugalmamat


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Úgy is ki lehet szívni az élet velejét, hogy nem akad meg a csont a torkunkon.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Nem számít, hogy mások mit mondanak, a szavak és az eszmék meg tudják változtatni a világot.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Mutasd meg azt, ki nem kerget ábrándokat, s én mutatok egy boldog embert. Ám az ember igazán csak álmában szabad, így van ez rég, s örökre így marad.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Ó, én, ó, élet, kérdések nem szűnő árja! Hitetlenek végtelen özöne, balgáktól nyüzsgő városok! Mi jó ezek közt?
Ó, én, ó, élet! Válasz: Az, hogy itt vagy, hogy van élet és egyéniség, hogy zajlik a nagy színjáték, és te is hozzáírhatsz egy sort.


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Soha ne add fel az életedet harc nélkül!
Avatár


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Engedje meg magának, hogy jobban érezze magát! És aztán megtanulhatja, hogyan engedje meg magának, hogy folyamatosan jobban érezze magát.
Dr. House


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

A nap végén, amikor véget ér a stressz, csak arra vágyunk, hogy közel legyünk valakihez. És mikor igyekszünk távolságot tartani, és úgy tenni, mintha nem törődnénk egymással, általában nagy kamu. Kutatunk, és eldöntjük, kit akarunk a közelünkben. És ha megtaláltuk ezeket az embereket, ragaszkodunk hozzájuk. Mindegy, mennyire bántottuk meg őket, akik még a nap végén is velünk vannak, őket érdemes megtartani. Persze a közel néha lehet túl közel. De néha a személyes terünk megsértése pontosan az, amire vágyunk
Grace klinika


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

A sajnálkozás csak időpocsékolás. Siránkozás a múlttal, ami megnyomorítja a jelent. Hogy akar ismét boldog lenni, ha állandóan szomorúságban fetreng?


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Hideg van, olyan hideg, hogy a csontjaimig hatol, csak egy dolog melegít fel, ha rád gondolok. Bárcsak visszatérhetnék hozzád!  Pearl Harbor - Égi háború


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

A nő furcsa egy teremtés... hogyan született? A haja... a haja mindent elmond. Temetted-e valaha az arcod egy tengernyi hajba, és kívántad-e, hogy örökké ott maradj? És az ajka, amikor rád tapad, olyan, mint a hűvös bor, amit egy sivatagi utazás után kortyolgatsz.  Egy asszony illata


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Ha egyetlen éjszaka lenne az élet, azt veled szeretném tölteni.  Pearl Harbor - Égi háború


----------



## rozsaga (2010 Július 14)

Egyszerűen lehetetlenség mindent tudni valakiről, különben unalmas lenne. Egy ponton túl bíznod kell a másikban, ez a szerelem.  Narancsvidék


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Fantasztikusak ezek a dolgok!


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Nagyon örülök az oldalnak


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Nagyon jó dolgokat lehet letölteni!


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Aki összegyűjti ezeket azoknak nagy köszönet


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Imadom az angol nyelvű köteteket


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Kedvenceim: Kenyon, Cole, Frost


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Pff még nagyon sok kell ahhoz a húszhoz!


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

Na már alakul már csak 13


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

juppi jééééé


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

nánánááánááááá


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

ohh felénél tartok ezt el sem tudom hinni, óóóóó közben persze ebokot olvasok


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

lassan jár a csigabiga,
táskájába belefér,
várja otthon lánya, fia,
csigabiga feleség.


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

kubucbabi kibickubuckibic babi kubicbibic


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

áhh legyen már véééége véééégre


----------



## Katamano007 (2010 Július 14)

komolyan érdeklődve fogok utána olvasni az előző emberkék mit írhattak erre fele


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

na...


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

...


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

.,.


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

,..


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

..,


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

,,.


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

,.,


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

adffdfsdfsdf


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

adfsgeagtearbvvb


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

gfhrbxycad


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

asasdaayc


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

dsdvsvsvsdds


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

pzxrtsvsd


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

wergfhnj


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

tjvdbsbf


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

tecdddfcy


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Szuper az oldal


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Sok jó cucc van fent.


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

A feleségem imádja az ezo dolgokat


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

A lányom a kreatív dolgoknak, és a népzenének nagyon örül.


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

igen...


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

A fiam imádja a fejlesztő játékokat.


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

jsdajkjsa


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

igen, igen


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

már csak 3...


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

2


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Van 1 rakás jó cucc ami csak itt van.


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

1


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Sok retro film


----------



## ticsi91 (2010 Július 14)

ennyi... (remélem)


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Rengeteg retró zene.


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Már megint nem tudok aludni.


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Na de se baj


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

12


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Mindent köszönök


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Thx


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

1000 thx


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

A bors az élet sója!


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Ú mennyi ezo cucc van.


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)




----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Az élet addig tart amig, a cédula le nem csuszik a nagy lábad ujára.


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:d


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Szuper


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)




----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Szupi jó az oldal.


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)




----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:s


----------



## YOZSIKA (2010 Július 14)

Na má megyek is.


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:q


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:g


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:b


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:l


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:h


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:f


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:c


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:d:d


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:a


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:k


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

:


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)

::


----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)




----------



## Deputy (2010 Július 14)




----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

koszonom a tippet


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

kezdjuk


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

a


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

b


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 14)

abrak a dubra


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

c


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

d disz desz


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

e


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 14)

njjnjn jn jnnj nj jnnj jnnj jn jnjn jnnj jn njjn jnjn nj jnjn jnjn jn jnnj jnnj jn njjn njjn nj jnjn jnnj jn njjn njjn jn njjn jnjn nj jnjn jnjn jn njjn jnnj jn njjn jnjn nj jnjn jnjn nj jnjn jnjn nj jnjn jnjn jn jnjn jnjn nj jnjn njjn nj jnjn jnjn jn


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

f


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

g


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

h


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

i


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

j


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

k


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 14)

l


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

m


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

n


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

o


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

p


----------



## DiamondKate (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

q


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

r


----------



## alfi251 (2010 Július 15)

s


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

...............................)


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

adja


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)




----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

adsad


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

ghj


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

g


----------



## Krepszy (2010 Július 15)

h


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

Idezet "totalcar"-tol:
Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

2: mar volt 1


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

3: sot ketto


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

hat ez a 30 masodperc dolog nem volt elore bemondva, remelem tobb csapda nincs


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

mar 4 megvan.


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

nagyon mulatsagos


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

habar ertelme igy ennek nem nagyon van


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

kezd kialakulni az erzekem a 20 masodperc meresere


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

meg jo, hogy a karaktereket nem szamolja


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

scriptelni kellene ezt


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

talan 20*20 masodperc alatt azt is meg lehetne irni


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

mért nem gyorsabb?


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

t


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

u


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

ti


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

haukhlneuqhnxlwh-lhqoiuhzel-uncsi


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

18 jeje már csak 2


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

és az utcsó előtti.....


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

itt az utcsó nagy élmény volt....


----------



## gaspargaspar (2010 Július 15)

21, biztos ami biztos


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

Ez jó!


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

majd folytatom.


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

6 az idegekre


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

12 de nem piszkos


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

13 nem vagyok babonás


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

*20 Köszönet a létrehozónak!  *


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## heni26 (2010 Július 15)

0


----------



## netuddki007 (2010 Július 15)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> ....
> Jó fórumozást kíván!
> a CH "stábja"


 Köszönöm.


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

21


----------



## mephike (2010 Július 15)

22


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

Akkora volt a szarazsag...


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

hogy a pontyok mar nyolc evesek voltak, de meg nem tudtak uszni.


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

Hűha! látom van itt minden.....


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

akkor csatlakozom


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

hogy is van az már csak 18?


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

nem csak 16!


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

na igen hajnalba nem tudok számolni


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

számolás után olvasás, meg írás ismeret.....


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

vagy hogy is volta suliba....


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

abc_t ismeri valaki?


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

nem akkor elkezdem......


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

a


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

b


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

c


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

d


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

e


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

f


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

g


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

h


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

na ezt én meguntam


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

Pedig már csak kettő kell


----------



## fxvera (2010 Július 15)

És megvan!!!!


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Amitiel (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## bistvan2 (2010 Július 15)

raadas


----------



## mrroye (2010 Július 15)

üdv mindenkinek!Még ÚJ vagyok !


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## breendonk (2010 Július 15)

hjkgi


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## rolko86 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

Hali mindenkinek!

Nagyon jó a fórum!!!


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

Jók a témák, és mindenki segítőkész...


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

na próba


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

20ig még sok van


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

17kell még


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

szebb jövőt kívánok minden magyarnak


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

aaa


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

ssssss


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

komolyan mondom még ilyet...........:-s


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

na még 12


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

aztaaaa


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

pffff


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

hőség van


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

jövőhét vasárnap irány a balcsi


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

egész évben erre vártam


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

ha ott lennék is késő lenne


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

mesélhetne valaki kanadáról


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

milyen ott az élet?


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

milyenek az emberek


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

gondolom nagyon szép hely


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

na ez az utcsó


----------



## maci848 (2010 Július 15)

végre


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

*hallgatni arany*

hallgatni arany.. és nem értem miért kell követelni azt, hogy 20 szor mondanivaló nélkül növeljem az amúgy túl sok éredektelen szóözönt ... de az ötlet jó köszönöm


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

*hallgatni arany3*

3. hozzászólás sok van még 20.ig


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

La parole a étét donnée á l'homme pour déguiser sa pensée


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Un ami de M. de Talleyrand lui demandait, dans le secret de l'intimité, comment Madame Grand, avec toute sa bêtise, avait pu le subjuguer. — Que voulez-vous, répondit-il, madame de Staël m'avait tellement fatigué de l'esprit, que j'ai cru ne pouvoir jamais donner assez dans l'excès contraire.»


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Lorsque M. de Talleyrand présenta sa femme à l'empereur, celui-ci lui dit, avec sa rapidité ordinaire, qu'il espérait que sa conduite, à l'avenir, serait telle qu'il convenait à son nouveau rang. M. de Talleyrand répondit pour elle que Madame de Talleyrand s'efforcerait de régler en tout sa conduite sur celle de Sa Majesté l'Impératrice.


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

« Monseigneur, disait un solliciteur à M. de Talleyrand, votre Excellence a bien voulu me promettre de faire quelque chose pour moi ; telle place est vacante. — Vacante ! reprit le ministre, très bien ! que voulez-vous que j'y fasse ?... Apprenez-donc que quand une place est vacante, elle est déjà donnée. »


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Miért van piros szeme az elefántnak?
Hogy el tudjon bújni a cseresznyefán.


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Miért süt a nap?
Mert nem tud főzni...


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Miért nincs a méhecskének 42-es lába?
Mert letaposná a virágokat...


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Mit mond a csavar az ágyban?
Még egy menet és megszakadok...


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Ce qui ne tolère pas la plaisanterie supporte mal la réflexion.


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Miért nem játszik a tűzoltózenekar betonon?
Mert nincs olyan hangszer...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

*1*

1


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Il y a des gens qui augmentent votre solitude en venant la troubler.


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Mi a különbség egy zsiráf és egy zsák krumpli között?
Ha ezt se tudod, ne menj piacra, mert jól átvágnak...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Il y a deux choses inadmissibles sur la terre la mort - et les impôts. Mais j'aurais dû citer en premier les impôts.


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Miért iszik az indián pöttyös bögréből?
Mert a csíkos eltört...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Hogy születik a kannibál?
Legrágják róla az anyját...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Mi van a tömegsír fölött?
Csapatszellem.


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Mit mond a kínai, amikor meghal?
pá, rizs!


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

És az orosz?
Szent Péter vár...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## laszlovon (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

hall


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## laszlovon (2010 Július 15)

ok


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Melyik a kakukktojás? Bronz, Arany, vagy Petőfi?


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Gazsi hívja a sógorát mobiltelefonon:
- Dezső mit csinálsz?
- Ganét hányok!
- Há mi a [email protected] ettél?


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Plus je connais les hommes… plus j'aime les chiens !


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

_megpróbáltam a “faszom” szót beállitani jelszónak… visszadobta azzal, hogy túl rövid




_


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Rien n'est éternel, sauf peut-être le souvenir qu'on laisse


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

parancsra nem tudok viccet mondani...


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Óvakodj a részeg autó*Stohl*!


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

Kunyhó mögül sárga hóból nem eszünk!


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Nos vertus ne sont, le plus souvent, que des vices déguisés.


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

7 éves kislány bemegy az állatkereskedésbe és kérdi az eladótól:
- Elnézést uram, árulnak itt nyulat?
Az eladó teljesen le van nyűgözve attól, hogy milyen aranyos is ez a kislány. Leguggol, s mézes-mázasan megkérdi:
-Hááát milyet szeretnél, te kis ééédes? Fehéééret piros szemmel, netááán fekete, hosszú szőrűt vagy egy aranyos kis barna színűt, lompos fülecskékkel?
A kislány csípőre teszi a kezét és válaszol:
- Szerintem a pitonomnak tökmindegy lesz!


----------



## laszlovon (2010 Július 15)

brr


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

- Nagyon szexi az új titkárnőd.​ - Igen, de kiderült, hogy perverz. Azt akarja, hogy a farkamat a fülébe tegyem.​ - Mondta?​ - Nem, de amikor a szájába akartam tenni, elfordította a fejét.​


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Két barát találkozik a városban. Az egyiknek egy hatalmas lilás-fekete monokli díszeleg a szeme alatt.
- Te, barátom! Mi történt veled?
- Ismered a feleségem…
- Igen ismerem, de…
- Tudod milyen…
- Tudom, de akkor is, mi történt?
- Szemen vágott egy fagyott csirkével!
- Ne már! És miért tette?
- Épp a hűtőben matatott, bedőlve, miniszoknya volt rajta. Nem bírtam magammal, felhajtottam a szoknyáját és beraktam neki!
- És ezzel mi a baj? Nem szereti hátulról?
- Dehogynem! Csak nem a TESCO-ban!


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

A cigánygyerek megkérdezi a tanítónőt:
- Minek kell nekünk egyáltalán dolgozatot írnunk?
- Mert ha pofára osztályoznék, nagyon rábasznál…


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Józsi bácsi nyugdíjba megy a drótgyárból 45 év munka után. Megspórolt pénzéből vesz egy Wartburg gépjárművet, amivel rögtön el is indul a fővárosba kocsikázni. Megáll egy piros lámpánál, mellé beáll egy vadi új CLK Mercedes egy szőke cicababával a volán mögött. Átkiabál az öreg:
- Hölgyem, én 45 évet lehúztam a drótgyárban, és a megspórolt pénzemből vettem ezt a kocsit. Magának milyen munkája van, hogy ilyen járgányra futja?
- Orális szex. – válaszolja a csaj.
- Hölgyem, az micsoda? Az a szopás más néven?
- Nem bátyám. 45 év a drótgyárban, na az a szopás!


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Sam bácsival, az Egyesült Államok legidősebb emberével tévéinterjút készítenek.
- És mondja, Sam bácsi, Ön is büszke arra, hogy afroamerikai lett az Egyesült Államok elnöke?
- Mi az hogy! Nagyon örülök és büszke vagyok. De mondok én magának valamit: milyen büszke lehet most ennek a négernek a gazdája!


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Quelque découverte que l'on ait faite dans le pays de l'amour-propre, il y reste encore bien des terres inconnues.


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

mit írhatnék még??????


----------



## janca (2010 Július 15)

ez nagyon szomorú...:111:


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

Feleség hazaérkezik a férjéhez. A konyhaasztalon talál egy befőttesüveget, benne egy békával. Kérdezi a férjét:
- Te, mi ez itt az asztalon?
- Kedvesem, ez egy afrikai szopóbéka.
- És mi a francot csináljak vele?!
- Tanítsd meg főzni, aztán takarodj a picsába!


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

érj: Ez volt minden álmom!!
Feleség: Szeretnéd, ha elhagynálak?
Férj: Dehogy. Ezt mégegyszer meg ne halljam!
Feleség: Szeretsz engem?
Férj: Még jó hogy!
Feleség: Képes lennél engem valaha is elhagyni?
Férj: Soha. Képtelen lennék rá!
Feleség: Megcsókolnál szerelmem?
Férj: Igen. Az arcod, a tested; mindenütt…
Feleség: Képes lennél engem valaha megütni?
Férj: Soha!! Én nem olyan férfi vagyok!
Feleség: Bízhatok benned?
Férj: Igen…
Feleség: Oh, Kedvesem! 

Hét évvel később… Olvasd alulról felfelé!


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Brutál vagy Sanyi


----------



## Sanyi0079 (2010 Július 15)

20000000


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Honnan veszed ezeket? Saját termék?


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Even if I did get past all my problems, I'm just gonna get out and get new ones.


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

hj


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

gh


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

ajkh


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

lkl


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

ahjj...


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

xd


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

asd


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

isenkém..


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

....


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

hds


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

hkf


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

jaj..


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

*sóhaj*


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

qwe


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

pl.


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Amilo (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

Köszi


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Éci75 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

látod élek is vele


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

gondoltam írok vicceket


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

de egy sem jutott eszembe


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

így maradtam a mondókáknál


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

malomkerék négy üllő


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

fürgén forgó, lisztőrlő


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

ha a kerék leszakadna


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

így csobbanna a patakba


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

locccs


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

hej Gyula Gyula Gyula


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

Szól a Duda Duda Duda


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

Pest Buda Buda Buda


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

Pattogatott kukorica


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

lóg a lába lóga


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

nincsen semmi dolga


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

mert ha dolga volna


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

a lába se lógna


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

érik a dinnye


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

hajlik az ága


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

bodorodik a levele


----------



## Hannabell (2010 Július 15)

bújjunk a csalánba


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

Marla's philosophy of life, I later found out, was that she could dieat any moment. The tragedy of her life was that she didn't. You know why they have oxygen masks on planes? JACKSupply oxygen? TYLERThat's a sharp answer. The oxygen gets you high. You're taking ingiant, panicked breaths and, suddenly, you become euphoric and docile,and you accept your fate.


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

akinek vaj van a fején ne menjen ki a napra..... most meg pláne ne 43 fok!!!!


----------



## goldennumber (2010 Július 15)

200000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

Megvan...


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## harcsa75 (2010 Július 15)

Ász + király


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

21


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

22


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

köszi


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

23


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

szuper


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*A*

A


----------



## vajdan (2010 Július 15)

24


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

nagyon örülök. sok magyar él Kanadában 
tetszik, hogy így összetartatok


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*2*

2


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

42


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*3*

3


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*4*

4


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

már 11 hozzászólásom van


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*5*

5


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

'Gyere ki a fejedből! Egy egész világ van idekint!'


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*6*

6


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*7*

7


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*88*

88


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*9*

9


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*10*

10


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*11*

11


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*12*

12


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*14ből1*

14-1


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*15*

15 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15


----------



## Leeya (2010 Július 15)

20!!!


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*16*

01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 16


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*17*

17


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*18*

17


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*18*

18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 09 08 07 06 05 04 03 02 01 00


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*18-1+1-1+1*

181920212221516546216846215


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*19*

19


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*20*

20


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*ariub a*

ydéf i s


----------



## Bonchery (2010 Július 15)

*hááát*

SAzer EOB M WÁR GFPTÖXMMV
AMEŐPK


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

12 áááá


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

14, már csak 6!!!!!!!


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

15, már csak 5


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

16, már csak 4


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

17, már csak 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

18, már csak 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

19, már csak 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KissKissKiss (2010 Július 15)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Egy kisfiú a nappali szobában játszott az új elektromos vasútjával, amit karácsonyra kapott. Anyja a konyhában mosogatott. Egyszer csak hallja, hogy a vonat megáll, a fia meg elkiáltja magát:

- Hé faszfejek! Ha le akarnak szállni most húzzák le a belüket! Azok a seggfejek meg akik fel akarnak szállni mozogjanak mert indulni akarunk.
Az anya döbbenten hagyta abba a mosogatást, berohant a szobába és ráförmedt a fiára:
- Ebben a házban nem beszélünk így fiatalember! Most pedig felmész a szobádba és elgondolkozol a viselkedéseden.
A kisfiú felment a szobába, majd két órával később visszatért, és újra játszani kezdett a vonattal. Anyja halotta, hogy a vonat megállt és a fiú így szólt:
- Azoknak akik most leszállnak szeretettel megköszönjük, hogy velünk utaztak. Ne felejtsék el magukkal vinni a poggyászukat! Akik most szállnak fel, kérem tegyék a csomagjaikat az ülés feletti tartóra. Hamarosan indulunk.
Az anya rettenetesen büszke volt, a fiú pedig folytatta:
- Azok pedig, akik kurvára ki vannak akadva a két órás kibaszott késés miatt, panaszukkal keressék fel azt ahülye picsát a konyhában.


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

_"Az a legjobb egy kutyában, hogy bolondot csinálhatsz magadból, mégsem szid össze, sőt csatlakozik hozzád...." _


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Ő az én gyönyörű kutyám


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Bla-bla-bla


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

"Aki nem tudja,hogy milyen a _szappan íze_,az valószínűleg még sosem fürdetett _kutyát_."


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

hakapeszi maki


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

itt valóban sok régi kedvencet megtalálni!


----------



## hsxrbf (2010 Július 15)

"Az élet a halál ajándéka"


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

és ez tényleg nagyon klassz!


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Lolka és Bolka


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

ez komoly


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

ide bármit


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

beírhatok csak


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

az a lényeg


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

hogy legyen meg


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

a húsz hozzászólásom


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

valamihez vagy


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

akár még


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

regényt is írhatnék


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

ha lebomtom 20 részre


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

amiből már 11et


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

ki is pipáltam és


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

már csak alig kell


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]Lajos bácsi megszólít egy nõt az utcán:[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Mondja hölgyem, lefeküdne velem 100.000 Ft-ért?[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- 100.000 Ft-ért? ... Igen![/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Na és 1.500 Ft-ért?[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- De uram! Mit gondol maga rólam, mi vagyok én?!...[/SIZE][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][SIZE=+2]- Azt, hogy Ön micsoda, azt már megbeszéltük. Most csupán az áron vitatkozunk![/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

valamit írnom hogy


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

végre letölthessem


----------



## duncsi81 (2010 Július 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

azt ami engem érdekel


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

már csak4


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

most már csak 3


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

és már alig 2 ahoz


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

hogy 1 múlva meglegyen


----------



## crousey (2010 Július 15)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

nekem még 9


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

ez már nem olyan sok


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

bár ennek


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

így


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

nincs


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

sok


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

értelme


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

de


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

csak


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

itt


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

találtam


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

meg


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

amit


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

már


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

rég


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

óta


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

keresek


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

már csak kicsi kell,


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

meg persz még 47 óra


----------



## LDuck (2010 Július 15)

köszi, sziasztok


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Hello


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

de messze


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

van


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

az


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

alja


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

ennek


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

az oldalnak


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

(nemröhög) :-D


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Na


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

még


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

tizenegy


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

(feltéve ha jól számolok)


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

és böngészhetem


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

letölthetem


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

azokat a dolgokat amik nagyon érdekelnek


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

és eddig máshol nem találtam


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Most látom csak


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

hogy nem kell számolnom....


----------



## Manna0725 (2010 Július 15)

Ma tízmilliószoros nap van!


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Jól el lehet így lenni..máskor is jövök...


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Hajrá Manna én már célba értem egyelőre


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Süsü volt nekem a nagy kedvenc


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

Jó neked, hogy célba értél


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

nekem még van híjja


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

de mindjárt célba érek


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

most


----------



## uvegszem (2010 Július 15)

Nem elkeseredni mindjárt meglesz az!


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

még mindig....


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

na még egyet....


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

eeeeeeeeez aaaaaaaaz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

háhááá.ez tetszik


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

gdrghfdh


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

azbaj h mg kéne 18...


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

namár csak 15...


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

megy ez szép lassan...


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

ááááá....tizenketőőőő


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

11.


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

ten


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

neun :d


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

hatooooos...oda járok am. kocsmába.elég jo


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

ötös.  megy ez


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

four.


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

drei.


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

kettőőőőő.


----------



## leslie0330 (2010 Július 15)

20 megvan és a 2napos regi is, de letölteni azt nem tudok semmit. :-(


----------



## pufcsi (2010 Július 15)

utolsóóó.viszlát


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

*uhh*

azt


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

hittem,


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

hogy ezer


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

év telik


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

majd el


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

mire 20-at


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

szólok.


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

Hány


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

van


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

még


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

hátra?


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

tizenhét


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

tizennyolc


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

tizenkilenc


----------



## molenik (2010 Július 15)

Huhúúúsz


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

már csak 5


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

3 vagy 2?


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

19...


----------



## Szasza620 (2010 Július 15)

és végül


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

első


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

második


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

harmadik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

negyedik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

ötödik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

hatodik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

hetedik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

nyolcadik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

kilencedik


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

one


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

two


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

three


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

four


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Nincsen apám, se anyám,


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

se istenem, se hazám,


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

se csókom, se szeretőm.


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Harmadnapja nem eszek,


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

se sokat, se keveset.


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Húsz esztendőm hatalom,


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

húsz esztendőm eladom.


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

21


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Hogyha nem kell senkinek,


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

22


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

23


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

hát az ördög veszi meg.


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

24


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Tiszta szívvel betörök,


----------



## gabor73 (2010 Július 15)

25


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

ha kell, embert is ölök.


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

aaaaa


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

Elfognak és felkötnek,


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

bbbbbbbb


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

áldott földdel elfödnek


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

cccc


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

kkkkkkk


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## derrick85 (2010 Július 15)

19, vagy 1 híján 20?


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## micsili (2010 Július 15)

20!


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

"Két szeretőre"


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

Mint alvilági házasok


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

a forró sodronyon,


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

hevertek, mint a balfelem,


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

balom a jobbomon,


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

s bár oktalan szerelmetek
már annyit sem jelent,


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

mint illemhely sivár falán
az ábrák és jelek:


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

a tűrhetetlen megszokás
megannyi változat


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Helló!


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

első


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

és változás között vakon


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

második...


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

mégiscsak összetart!


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Én ma már nem teszek-veszek, egész nap csak sonkát eszem.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

harmadik


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

Akár a kettészelt kukac


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Csibe, nyuszi tarka-barka, barikán a csengő rajta.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

negyedik


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Tapsifüles nyuszikának nagyon sok a dolga, piros tojást, hímes tojást szerteszéjjel hordja.


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

valahogy mégis egy,
szived szivével esztelen


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

ötödik


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

- Hogy hívják a süket nyuszit?
- Nyusziii!!!


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

vesződve hempereg!


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

hatodik


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

Bizony: a büntetés elől
kár is lesz futnotok,


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

hetedik


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

egy óriási csecsemő


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

nyolcadik


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Az okos ember hülyéskedik, a hülye ember okoskodik


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

állja el utatok,


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

A maci nem köpött, az éjszaka elmarad.


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

és hanyatt-homlok menekül


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

kilenc


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

tizenvalamennyi


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

A hazug embert hamarabb utólérik, ha sánta!


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

a torkotokon át,


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

véres csomóban kiszakad,


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Eddig beképzelt voltam, de most már tökéletes vagyok!


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

nagyon lassu az oldal, ez szopatás itt irni a semmibe


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Elromlott az egere? Klikkeljen az OK gombra.


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

megszökik a világ.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

ennyi


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Statisztikák szerint, több az esélye annak, amikor bekapcsolod a tv-t reklám megy benne, mint értelmes műsor.


----------



## Hiberfikusz (2010 Július 15)

blamm


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Mi a vámpírok mértékegysége? -Vér


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

adsdasdasdasd


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Jó barát az aki mindent tud rólad és mégis szeret: )


----------



## auepmb (2010 Július 15)

22


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

asdasdadggggg


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

WC-s falfirkák: Ez nem a VIII. ker., de itt te is összesz.rod magad.


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Hiba: A nyomtatóból kifogyott a papír. Cserélje ki.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

dfgfgfgfg


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Vigyázz kutya ugyan nincs de azanyósom itthon van!


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

A jó lónak nem kell ostor.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

fsdfdsfsdf


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Tudod mit szeretek benned a legjobban? Magamat!


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Az élet olyan, mint egy doboz bonbon. Sosem tudod, mit kapsz ki belőle.


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

sdfdffsdf


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

Zimmzalazimzummbúzalazúzabalá


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

dfgdfgdfgdfgdfg


----------



## kergelama (2010 Július 15)

na végre


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

fsddsffsffsfsdssss


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

fdsfsdfsdfsdfs


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

10


----------



## floratm (2010 Július 15)

sdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## Euronymous (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

*adersthhgmbnmv*

bdtjsrfhzdvbfgjfsghvvvnvjjmghkghmgvmvbkdgkdghjcgvnmv


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

*mm,cbhxbn xvnfnvc v*

nmcbhmdgmvbvcmnxfvnv vvnxfhfgh


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

*hhn387*

nmcbhmdgmvbvcmnxfvnv vvnxfhfgh


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

kfhmnmlkghjklfvhjcdghjfgdjfsgfhfg


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

hhmcbn nmcbhjkgdfkgkcbmcbnmbk,mjhk,fhjk,hjkdazsr


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

*hhn387.52.75676342.12u754679ukfghmfgmbnm*

m,vn,, n mk.k.gjkltfuoedtyishfghfshs


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

jjfgjd,,hjl6
++86+73453hjkfukdfjkxghn


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

fdsd5f9g5adr95a d0f9b59+dfh4bdas9+4fhvb0 r9g4adr9+4ga9d4fg89S4DF84Sdf4cvDSZ98v4d89v4gdf8gh4fa98h4sfg984bn8zcv4b84m8dg4hk98d4ghj


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

5465ththfgngjhjdyjcncnmjkjlgh,fjkjklk;/l.m,.b.


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

545411m5gh8h49df4hmd8g4hj4dgn1xvb1ng1js8fg1nsf1g


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

dgjdr54674587986797855754yfbgnmbmkil
6
6


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

folmofgnn6n6dgf45et+y4j+sfg4njsf8gj7s8g4n8g4n848f5g4n1 41vdvdj


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

12


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

kjkcgmzhghhnvbngbm*[/
[4mvbvvnxfjn*


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

13


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

hhhghLOR]hghghchmhjjfgjfdjgfdgjdjgfggjguuyu


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

14


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

kfyidtyuuoyuoipoui[[]]bgj,cjxdfysz


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

15


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

16


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

ogyuydhcbncvbc


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

hfjfgvbnmbxfghzsfafsgdfdfnvbnbnnnfnfgjgkuxh


----------



## barnika40 (2010 Július 15)

xfgzdhjcnvbnxghzdhdhgncvncvnvbnvn


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

17


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

18


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

19


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

20


----------



## egytulipan (2010 Július 15)

és kész : )


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

abc...


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

kutya


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

macska


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

piros


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

fekete és fehér


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

kék


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

tenger


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

óceán


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

zsömiiiiiiiii


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

úszópisztoly


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

kókuszülés


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

tintaparton


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

karib-tenger kalózai


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

szerelem


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

ez egy remek ötlet


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

totalcar írta:


>


je!!


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

6


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

5532


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

1234


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

7


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

56


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

8


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

88


----------



## Seiya (2010 Július 15)

és igen  meg van a 20. is


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

919


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 15)

3265
aha


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

*as*

ads


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

*as*

asd


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

sadfsdf


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

gdfdfajlkjkl


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

*xv*

xcbcxvb


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

*asd*


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

khgg


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

ippp


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

xycvc


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

áéá


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

mnbvbxcvy


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

szólapokat igénylő kis pupis


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

áűáűáűáűűáűáű


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

125254


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

6456645


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

479641


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

2
596+


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

895665


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

**

Itt most nagyon meleg van...


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

45454665


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

eléggé


----------



## rigkrisz (2010 Július 15)

*5*

565


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

**

A két fehér uszkus kiterülve piheg


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk ...


----------



## Foxx666 (2010 Július 15)

Srácok,nemtom hova írjam,ezért ide írom!!!!!

Megvan a 20 hsz és több mint 48 órája regiztem mégsem enged letölteni!
Valaki segítsen!


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

Köszönet


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

de tényleg


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

de nagyon


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

örülök


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

jó


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

van


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

igazán


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

hogy


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

van ez


----------



## Paintech (2010 Július 15)

és itt


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Kópé még csak tíz hónapos, nemsokáig bír veszteg maradni.


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

málna


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

köszönöm


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

**

Először a cicával kezd...


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

kincs


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

showder klub


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

filmek


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

pihenés


----------



## tuki_13 (2010 Július 15)

szeptember


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

**

Sziasztok!


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

ez a 2.


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

3.


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

4.


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

5.


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról...


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

6.


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

csak vége lesz ... 7.


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

8...


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

9


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

10!!


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

11.


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... Csupi következne,


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

12. ....


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

13...


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

14......................


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

15!!!! haladok


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

16 tuti


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

.....


----------



## narayadam (2010 Július 15)

-----------------------------------


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
De Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi következne,


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

1


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

2


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

3


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

4


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

5


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

helo


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

afsasfaf


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

ezt jol kitalaltad


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

4


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

mert pont 20


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

metrnem eleg 5


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

jezusom megcsak 6 nal vaok


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

soselesz meg


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

x


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

8 nal vaok


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

11


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

már több mint fele megvan


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

meg a fele sincs meg


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

hihi


----------



## aprajafalva3 (2010 Július 15)

holnap folytatom


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

most vagyok a felenel 10


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

latom tese unatkozol


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

ien konyen feladod


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

13


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

na mivan eee


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

nembirom ezt a hajtast


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

15


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*v*

na marcsak 4


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

na ha minden igaz meg3


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

kjkjkkjdxd


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

na menyinel vagyok


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

na köszi a segicseget


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*hali*

ja es a raadas


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

fergregrg


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

fgrfnbgfnnfn


----------



## sanyak (2010 Július 15)

*halihali*

ha minden igaz megvan a 20


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

Na egy kicsit beparáztam ettől.. xD


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

Nem tudom hogy fogom összeszedni ezt a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

na mind 1 majd valahogy megoldom.. xD


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

kzumkukm


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

s4tawrtgaw


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

nghnern


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

nbssierlnbhá


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

ztkartnaetn


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

hthehhbeeb


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

ebtgnetb


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

j46j6trtxdgh


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

.,?;:_*- ß$ł


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

¤×÷€|\đđ[]>##&{{}


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

˙°.Kitty.°˙


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

.°˙°.kitty.°˙°.


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

Jó estét!!!


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

*Nincs valakinek meg a rudolf musical.. kottái???
Gondolom erre senki nem fog válaszolni.. xD

*


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

Jajj de jó ez már 19. lessz..
elvileg.. ha még tudok számolni.. xD


----------



## kittike-96 (2010 Július 15)

Na jó én mentem..
További jó szenvedést annak aki most kezdte!!
Köszönöm annak aki ezt így megcsinálta hogy itt így elbeszélgethetünk magunkkal..xD na pááá


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 15)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat


----------



## lukacsevi (2010 Július 16)

Grüezi St.Moritzból


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kisszéken nyugvó lábamat


----------



## lukacsevi (2010 Július 16)

*Grüezi St.Moritzból*

Grüezi St.Moritzból 


kittike-96 írta:


> Jó estét!!!


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kisszéken nyugvó lábamat
Felugrottam


----------



## lukacsevi (2010 Július 16)

Grüezi St.Moritzból (én még messze vagyok a 20-tól)


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat és lelopta a papucsomat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek már a házsarkától les vissza...


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat és lelopta a papucsomat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek már a házsarkától les vissza a papucsomat maga elé téve...


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

**

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat és lelopta a papucsomat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek már a házsarkától les vissza a papucsomat maga elé téve..., ahogy megmozdulok


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat és lelopta a papucsomat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek már a házsarkától les vissza a papucsomat maga elé téve..., ahogy megmozdulok felkapja és figgyet hányva


----------



## Emillia (2010 Július 16)

**

Fülledt meleg van. 
A két fehér uszkus kinyúlva piheg a szőnyegen. 
A cica is csatlakozik hozzájuk. 
Kópé még csak tíz hónapos. 
Nem bír sokáig nyugton maradni.
Először a cicával kezdene, de Cinci hamar lekoptatja magáról... 
Csupi felé épp, hogy a mancsát nyújtaná, amikor már megmorogja.
Csibész tekintettel körbevizslat és már meg is támadta a kissszéken nyugvó lábamat és lelopta a papucsomat
Felugrottam, Ő meg usgyi kifele. Mire a teraszra érek már a házsarkától les vissza a papucsomat maga elé téve..., ahogy megmozdulok felkapja és figgyet hányva a csaknem negyven foknak - rohan tovább


----------



## azakizsolt (2010 Július 16)

*a*

01443f87b2b1ffcc266952d5e2251d06a55720fa


----------



## azakizsolt (2010 Július 16)

*b*

01443f87b2b1ffcc266952d5e2251d06a55720fa-2


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

remélem én is


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

az


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

az tuti


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

nan


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

nl


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

áááá


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

é-jék,


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

*mhg*


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

gn


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

az jó


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

haha


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

sss


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

ass


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

saaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

saaaaaaaaaaaambb


----------



## pedes (2010 Július 16)

,kk


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Hát igen. Ami jó, az jó!


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Jó, hogy végre megtalálok olyan kedvenceket, amiket régóta szeretnék...


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Dean R. Kontz egy igazi mester.


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Igazi vérfagyasztó, vagy épp meghökkentő történetek.


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Köszi ezt az oldalt.


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Na még 15 ilyen, meg két nap....


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Hogy mihez?


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Hát a kedvenc regényeimhez.


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

Már alig várom...


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 16)

hogy, s mmint


----------



## kingaréka (2010 Július 16)

Rengeteget olvasok, és itt egy csomó olyan könyv van fenn, ami sehol máshol nem elérhető még magyarul.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

A legtöbb madarat arra teremtettem, hogy repüljön. Ha nem repülhetnek, az a bennük levő repülési képesség korlátozása. (...) Téged viszont arra alkottalak, hogy szeretve legyél. Ezért számodra az jelent korlátozást, ha úgy élsz, mintha nem szeretnének, és nem fordítva. Ha úgy élsz, mintha nem szeretnének, az olyan, mintha levágnánk a madár szárnyát... William Paul Young


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

- Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek. 
- Nem találják meg - mondtam. 
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák... 
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem. 
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Jól csak a szívével lát az ember. Ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.”


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Valami mást is tanultam. Azt, hogy ahogy öregszem, elveszítek olyan dolgokat, amiket sajnálok. Például... a tejfogaimat, amelyek idővel helyet adnak a vasfogaknak. De ennél fontosabb dolgok is elvesznek..., barátok. És csak reménykedhetünk, hogy a hamis barátok vesznek el, akikről kiderült, nem igaziak. Ha szerencsém van, az igazi barátaim megmaradnak, azok, akik mindig is mellettem álltak..., pedig nem mindig hittem.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

„Légy, mint a forrás, amely örökké túlcsordul, s ne mint a tó, amelyben mindig ugyanannyi víz van.”


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Homokba kell írni a szót, ami annyira fáj. 
Hagyni kell, hadd vigye a szél. 
Homokba írni a bűnt, amivel megbántott más, 
Mielőtt megjegyezhetnéd.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

El lehet terelni a folyót, dacolni lehet a tenger viharaival, meg lehet hódítani földeket, országokat, le lehet győzni a legvadabb bikát, de tiszta lélekkel tiszta társra lelni a legnehezebb ezen a világon.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Én azt gondolom, az erő mindig ott kezdődik, 
ha valaki ki meri mutatni,ami fáj, 
és soha nem ott, amikor valaki azt mutatja, 
hogy milyen rezzenetlen arccal bír ki mindent.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

A legnagyobb hiba, amit elkövethetünk, az, ha nem teszünk semmit, mert azt hisszük, hogy csak keveset tehetünk.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

A jó öreg kút csendesen ontja vizét 
így telik minden napja. 
Áldott élet ez, fontolgatom: 
csak adni, adni minden napon. 
Ilyen kúttá kellene lennem. 
Csak adni teljes életemben. 
Mindig csak adni? 
Ez terhet is jelenthet! 
Jó kút, nem érzed ezt a terhet? 
Belenézek, tükre rám ragyog, 
de hiszen a forrás nem én vagyok! 
Árad belém, csak továbbadom, 
vidáman, csendben és szabadon. 
Hadd éljek ilyen kút-életet, 
osszak áldást és sok-sok szeretetet! 
Nem az enyém, Krisztustól kapom, 
egyszerûen csak továbbadom.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Ha van mihez bizhatnod a jelenben, 
Ha van mit érezz, gondolj és szeress, 
Maradj az élvvel kínáló közelben, 
S tán szebb, de csalfább távolt ne keress.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

"Úgy szeretni, hogy nem várok cserébe semmit, beérni a jelenlétével. Szeretni Őt a saját világában, a megváltoztatás szándéka nélkül."


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

"Én őszintén mondhatom, hogy szeretem a macskákat... A macska egy olyan állat, amelynek több emberi érzése van, mint néhány embernek..." 
E.Bronte


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

"Akármilyen rövid a pillanat, mely része a mellettünk élő állatok életének, felélénkíti a miénket, és minden szempontból jobbá, tartalmasabbá teszi azt."


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Olyan nagyképűen magabiztosan szoktunk ítélni! Megvan a véleményünk: ez ilyen, az olyan. Pedig dehogy tudjuk, milyen a másik ember! Egy másik életből csak a felszínt látjuk, a jéghegy csúcsát. De hogy mi is történt egy másik ember életében a születésétől kezdve mostanáig, hogy mitől lett ilyenné, milyen terheket hordoz, mennyi érték és szépség van benne, csak talán nem volt, aki előcsalogassa, észrevegye - sokszor alig-alig sejtjük!


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Ha szeretni akarsz valakit, szeresd itt és most. Szeresd! Mert senki nem tudja, mi történik a következő pillanatban.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Sokszor éreztem magam megsebezve, amikor elvesztettem azokat a férfiakat, akikbe szerelmes voltam. De ma már biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lehet elveszíteni senkit, mivel birtokolni sem lehet senkit. Ez az igazi szabadság megtapasztalása: bírni a legfontosabb dolgot a világon, anélkül, hogy birtokolnánk.


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

...Some People come into our lives and quickly go 
Some stay for awhile and leave footprints on our hearts 
And we are never ever the same...


----------



## Trinny (2010 Július 16)

Fontos h megtanuld: nem szerethet téged mindenki! Lehetsz te a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája érett..zamatos..édes..és kínálhatod magad mindenkinek, de ne feledd: lesznek emberek akik nem szeretik a szilvát! Megkell értened h te vagy a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, és valaki akit kedvelsz nem szereti a szilvát, megvan rá a lehetőséged h banán legyél. De tudd ha azt választod, h banán legyél csak egy középszerű banán leszel! De mindig lehetsz a legjobb szilva! Vedd észre h ha azt választod h középszerű banán leszel, lesznek emberek akik nem szeretik a banánt! Töltheted életed további részét , azzal h igyexel jobb banán lenni, , ami lehetetlen hisz te egy szilva vagy..de megpróbálkozhatsz megint a LEGJOBB szilva lenni....


----------



## titkosemily6 (2010 Július 16)

Én is nemsokára célba érek!


----------



## titkosemily6 (2010 Július 16)

Már be is értem!


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Én is így vagyok vele.


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Mármint nem a harapással.


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Sok hasznos dolgot találok itt netről.


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Kicsit olyan mint a mézesmadzag.


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Megvan és mégsincs meg.


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Trinny, ez a szilvás banános dolog nagyon jó!


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

néhány kedvenc:
Az életet csak az ellentét lobbantja lángra.
_Carl Gustav Jung_


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

[FONT=&quot]És mi az élet, ha nem az álom keresése? Az álomé, hogy valaki azt mondja: "igazából, teljes szívből szeretlek".[/FONT]


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Egész ifjúságom hosszú öngyilkosság volt. Igyekeztem készakarva nem tetszeni, attól való féltemben, hogy amúgy sem tetszem.​ Francois Mauriac​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

A felhő nem tudja, miért épp erre száll, s miért épp ily sebesen. Érzi a késztetést: most erre van az út. De az ég tudja az okot és a célt minden felhő mögött, s tudni fogod te is, ha elég magasra szállsz, hogy túlláss a láthatáron.​ Richard Bach​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Mindig erőt, bátorságot és önbizalmat nyerünk, amikor szembe kell néznünk félelmeinkkel. Azt kell mondanunk magunknak: "Átéltem ezt a szörnyűséget. Most már elboldogulok bármivel, ami csak jöhet." Meg kell tudnunk tenni azt is, amiről azt hisszük, képtelenek vagyunk rá.​ Eleanor Roosevelt​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Az ember sokszor végtelen hosszú láncot vonszol maga után: a múlt emlékeit. S előfordulhat, hogy már csak életének romjai között él. (...) Ne a múltban élj, ami már nincs, (a jövőn se tépelődj, ami még nincs), csak a jelent éld teljes erőddel és odafigyeléssel. Így lesz hiteles az életed.​ Popper Péter​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Csillagot láttam a szemedben -
egy könnycsepp volt kibuggyanóban,
még rá is csodálkoztam hosszan,
és fájdalmasan megszerettem,
mert én okoztam.​ Simon István​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

A kényelem lakájként kezdi és főúrként végzi.​ Kahlil Gibran​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Ne dühöngj, hogy megöregedtél, van, akinek ez sem sikerül.​ George Bernard Shaw​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Az igazi angyalt a kedélyéről lehet megismerni. Lényéből szüntelenül árad valami megmagyarázhatatlan derű. Olyan lelkiállapot, melyet az ember csak akkor él át néhány pillanatig, amikor felragyog a nap.​ Müller Péter​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Nem tűntem el,
Csak egy távoli bolygón jártam lehunyt szemekkel.
De kinyílt lassan a szem,
Most is rád ragyog,
Könny reszket benne,
Mert látom, hogy vak vagyok.​ Ákos​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Egy bölcs ember úgy éli az életét, hogy cselekszik, nem pedig a cselekvésről gondolkodik.​ Carlos Castaneda​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Sok ember horgászik egész életén keresztül anélkül, hogy tudná: nem is a halat keresi.​ Henry David Thoreau​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Az emberek olyanok, mint az ólomüveg ablakok. Csillognak és ragyognak, amikor a nap kisüt, de amint beáll a sötétség, igazi szépségük csak akkor mutatkozik meg, ha a fény belülről fakad.​ Elisabeth Kübler-Ross​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

A pesszimista olyan valaki, aki, ha két rossz közül kell választania, mindkettőt választja.​ Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Ne feledd, ha az emberek összesúgnak a hátad mögött, az csak annyit jelent, hogy két lépéssel előttük jársz!​ Fannie Flagg​


----------



## Vikcsi (2010 Július 16)

Nem titkolom, hogy gyengébb vagyok annál, 
kit vak bizalmad remélt támaszul, 
és nem szeretném, ha vaknak maradnál, 
s nem látnád: szegény fejem rád szorul.​ Szabédi László​


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

Küldök még egyet, mert nem fogadta el a20at


----------



## palszilvi (2010 Július 16)

Nocsak. 21 hozzászólás is kevés...


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

1. Figyelj csak a tücsök dalára,
ha hangosan csattog az őszi éjben,
azt sírja, hogy majd meghal nemsokára.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

2.Tudja, hogy a gazella hatalma a lábában rejlik. A sirály hatalma meg abban, hogy messziről célba tudja venni a halat. Megtanulta, hogy a tigris nem fél a hiénától, mert tudatában van az erejének.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

3.Egy bikaviadal csak tizenöt percig tart: a bika hamar rájön, hogy becsapták, és ráront a torreádorra. Amikor ez bekövetkezik, nincs az a pompa, érv, értelem vagy vonzerő, ami meg tudná akadályozni a tragédiát.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

4.A világ kincse a lónak két szeme között rejlik. A ló az ember után a legdicsőbb teremtés, a legnemesebb foglalkozás a lótenyésztés, a legszebb mulatság a nyargalás és a legjobb dolog a lónak etetése és ápolása. Virginia C. Andrews


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

5.Van még egy ok a gondoskodás mellett, és azt hiszem, nem is kell több. Ez nyilvánvalóan az az ok, amiért oly sokan az orrszarvúk, arapapagájok, kakapók, delfinek és ehhez hasonló állatok megmentésének szentelték az életüket. Ez pedig egyszerűen a következő: a világ szegényebb, sötétebb, magányosabb hely lenne nélkülük.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

6.Senki nem képes úgy várni, mint a kutya, s előfordul, hogy még a gazdája sírjához is kijár, és még holtában is visszavárja.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

7.Az évezredek bölcsessége a lovak szemével tekint a világra. És teljesen mindegy, hogy fekete, fehér, Afrikában született, vagy Amerikában, vagy a közép-európai Topoiankyban: az összes nemes, kitartó és gyönyörű.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

8.A kutya valóságos szent. Természeténél fogva tiszta szívű és őszinte. Ösztönszerűen tudja, mikor nincs rá szükség: órákig képes nyugodtan feküdni, mikor királya belemerül a munkába. Ám amikor a király szomorú és szorong, odalopakodik hozzá, hogy az ölébe hajtsa a fejét. Ne félj. Sose bánd, ha mindenki más el is hagy. Gyere, sétáljunk egyet, és felejtsd el az egészet.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

9.Nem csodálom, ha olyasmit is hallottál, aminek nem örültél. Tudod, azt mondják, a hallgatózóknak már csak ez a sorsa!


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

10.Csak bevallott titkainkkal horgonyzunk le mélyen a másik lelkében. Bodor Pál


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

11. Néha a titkunkért fájdalommal kell fizetnünk.  A part c. film


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

12. Szerintem az a legfontosabb, hogy ne veszítsük el a titokzatos ismeretlen iránti kíváncsiságunkat, a rácsodálkozás képességét. Higgyünk kicsit a jó vagy a gonosz varázslatában, a lehetetlenben, a csodákban.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

13.Őrült minden asszony, aki titkolt szerelmet táplál keblében, mert az ilyen titkolt, viszonzatlan szerelem fölemészti az életet. Ha pedig viszonzásra talál, akkor lidércfényszerűen olyan mocsaras vadonba csalogat, amelyből nincs többé menekvés.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

14.Túl sok titkot tudtam már, amelyek közül szinte egyik sem volt az enyém. Az én titkom viszont sötét volt, és súlyos teher.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

15.Minden, ami él, az túlságosan is titokzatos. S te, kedvesem, számomra örök talány maradsz, amelynek értelme az élet gyönyöreit és a halál borzalmait rejti magában. Ne félj attól, hogy odaadod magadat nekem. Mindig vágyni fogok rád, és sohasem foglak kiismerni. Vajon valóban a miénk-e valaha is az, akit szeretünk? Vajon másvalami-e a csók és az ölelés, mint egy gyönyörűséges kétségbeesés erőfeszítése? Még amikor karjaimba szorítlak, akkor is kereslek, sohasem vagy az enyém, mert mindig kívánlak téged, s mert benned a lehetetlent és a végtelent kívánom.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

16. A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

17.Ne súgd meg szégyellt titkaidat.
- Tudható, hogy utóbb sohasem
tudnád megbocsátani nekem,
hogy meghallgattalak.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

18.Amikor a titkolózás az egyetlen fegyver, akkor a gazemberek sem gazemberek.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

19. Vannak dolgok, amiket magunkkal viszünk a sírba.


----------



## Kukuccs16 (2010 Július 16)

20.! Minden ember titkok leple alatt - mint az éjszaka leple alatt - éli valódi, igen érdekes életét. Minden egyéni lét titkon alapszik, a kultúrembernek részben talán ezért olyan fontos, hogy az egyéni titkot tiszteletben tartsák.


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Ez így nem ér!


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Nem szabad offolni.


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

awetrawer


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Veee


----------



## Alulim (2010 Július 16)

Most mi a kurva anyja van? Beírtam a 20-at.


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

gofdhio


----------



## Debcy (2010 Július 16)

*f*

:i)


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

őhbijkőőkjl


----------



## Debcy (2010 Július 16)

*hh*

hhhh


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

khégé


----------



## Debcy (2010 Július 16)

*hhhhhhh*

dgchjkhjfsa


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

llllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

hkglhl


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

h--bkj


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

iájká


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

áhájh


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

jkfdjkfg


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

crazy


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

tzo


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

guig


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

jljkljkl


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

megőrülök


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

megsülök


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

eleonoraskatch.blogspot.com


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

van 50fok árnyékban


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

fh


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

irány a vízpart


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

kuzin


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

persze


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

poshadok a melegben


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

csak


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

a fimem


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

még ventillátorral is melegem van


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

után


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

love


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

helló noas


----------



## Noaskatch (2010 Július 16)

jeanny


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

dög unalom


----------



## Szlilu (2010 Július 16)

a fejem is fáj


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

1.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

2.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

3.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

4.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

5.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

6.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

7.


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

8.   :d


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

9.


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

20 hozzászólás:
Ha van lehetőség a csalásra, miért van a szabály?


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

10. :-o


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

11.:i


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## StefanP (2010 Július 16)

Kész!


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

09


----------



## gocslaci (2010 Július 16)

na sziasztok


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

08


----------



## gocslaci (2010 Július 16)

ez a topic király!


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

07 (20x20 sec felesleges macera)


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

06


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

05


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

04


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

03 ( bár az igaz, hogy 3 év alatt lehetett volna 20 hsz-em  )


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

02


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

01 ( Rendszer feltörve  )

Sziasztok. 

Upsz. még 48 óra. Ezek a hülye szabályok.


----------



## fimi24 (2010 Július 16)

0. ( Biztos, ami biztos.  )


----------



## Csillanyu (2010 Július 16)

hello. hal harap


----------



## Csillanyu (2010 Július 16)

Mi a manó?


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*qqqqqq*

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*wwwwwwwwwwww*

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Angyalka54 írta:


> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*eeeeeeeee*

eeeeeeeeeee


Angyalka54 írta:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*rrrrrrrrrr*

rrrrrrrrrrrrr


Angyalka54 írta:


> eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*tttttttt*

tttttttttttt


Angyalka54 írta:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

*1*

1


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*zzzzzz*

zzzzzzzzz


Angyalka54 írta:


> tttttttttttt


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

*2*

2


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*uuuuuu*

uuuuuuu


Angyalka54 írta:


> zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*iiiiii*

iiiiiiiiii


Angyalka54 írta:


> uuuuuuu


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*ooooo*

oooooooo


Angyalka54 írta:


> iiiiiiiiii


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*ppppppppppp*

ppppppppp


Angyalka54 írta:


> oooooooo


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*őőőőőő*

őőőőőőő


Angyalka54 írta:


> ppppppppp


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*úúúúúúúúúúú*

úúúúúú


Angyalka54 írta:


> őőőőőőő


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*qqq*

qqqqqq


Angyalka54 írta:


> úúúúúú


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*wwwww*

wwwwwwww


Angyalka54 írta:


> úúúúúú


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*eeeeeeee*

eeeee


Angyalka54 írta:


> wwwwwwww


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

*3*

3


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*rrrrrrr*

rrrrrrr


Angyalka54 írta:


> wwwwwwww


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*ttttttt*

[tttttttttquote=asmod666;2302041]3[/quote]


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*zzzzzz*

zzzzzzz


Angyalka54 írta:


> [tttttttttquote=asmod666;2302041]3


[/quote]


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*uuuuuuuuuuu*

uuuuuuu


Angyalka54 írta:


> zzzzzzz


[/quote]


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*iiiiiiiiii*

iiiiiiii


Angyalka54 írta:


> uuuuuuu


[/quote]


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## Angyalka54 (2010 Július 16)

*oooooooo*

oooooo


Angyalka54 írta:


> iiiiiiii


[/quote]


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

*Köszönöm az ötleteket.!!!!!!!*

Köszönöm


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

Angyalka54 írta:


> iiiiiiii


[/quote]
Te is szép vagy!


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

Te is szép vagy!


----------



## azistvan (2010 Július 16)

asmod666 írta:


> 4


Én is.


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

*A*

A


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

B


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

C


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

D


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

E


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

F


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

G


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

H


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

*?*

?


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Ciri2 (2010 Július 16)

péntek


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

Sssss


----------



## Ciri2 (2010 Július 16)

hétvége


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

ffff


----------



## Ciri2 (2010 Július 16)

nyár


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

fffffff


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrfff


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

fg


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

gh


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

kl


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

kkk


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

hhh


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

gggg


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

ghj


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

gtz


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

gggh


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Ennyit kell írni?


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Ha megvan a 20 ,akkor is várni kell 2 napot?


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Már nem tudom mennyinél tartok.


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

123


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

DE! Látom már.


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

344


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Mégy egy kevés....


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

rtttt


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

hjk


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

36 fok árnyékban....


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

ggghhh


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Közben fújom a vuvuzelát.....


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

jjjjjj


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

hhhhhhjjjjj


----------



## kamcsubi (2010 Július 16)

méirt van az hogy már meg van a 20 hozzászólás de mégsem tudok letölteni pedig már fél éve regisztráltam?


----------



## zeneszabo (2010 Július 16)

*Aaa*

Aaa


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Örülnek a szomszédok.


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

hhhhhhj


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

jjjjjk


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Vagy őrülnek.


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

jkkkl


----------



## Létrahuszár (2010 Július 16)

*Szójáték*

A következő mondatban három magyar település neve rejlik:
Deszalap tört el. (Deszk, Alap, Törtel):razz:


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

2 nap is el kell, hogy teljen


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

jjjjkkll


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

nemtudom


----------



## karasica (2010 Július 16)

hjjkkll


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

de rég regisztráltam, el is feledtem


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

de most kell 20


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

és 20 másodpercet várni is kell


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

de túl finomak a könyvek és mohóságomban már most le akarom tölteni őket


----------



## Létrahuszár (2010 Július 16)

*Szójáték*

E mondat öt helységnévből állt össze:
Uraságod beretválják.
(Ura, Ságod, Beret, Vál, Ják)


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

seth könyvét olvasom és a neten néztem utána hányan ismerik, mit írnak róla stb. így találtam ide is újra


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

néhány finomság:


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

ken wilber


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

stanislav gorf


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

aldous huxley


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

feldmár andrás


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

jane roberts


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

eckhart tolle


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Sálálállálálálá.DD

Szeretek a zuhany alatt énekelni.^^ de valószínűleg nem fogtok hallani rólam énekesként.D


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## Létrahuszár (2010 Július 16)

*Szójátékok*

Elferdített közmondások:
Addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg be nem vezetik a vizet.
Aki magasra nő, beveri a fejét.
Ki korán kel, egész nap álmos.


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

leheletnyi teremtések


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

elszeparált kedvtelések


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

kígyózó hangesések


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

szemtelen szédelgések


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Vámpír Naplók.*-*

Ahhw.Nagyon szeressük.:0:


----------



## manette (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

3(#) És röpi tábor. *-*


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

manette Asszem elvagyunk


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Naplót vezetek .wagyis fogok :$


----------



## farkasany (2010 Július 16)

*tanács a 20 hozzászóláshoz*

Köszönöm a tippet sokat segitettél.


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

<--- Kedvenc színem <333


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

a á b c cs d dz dzs e é f g gy h i í j k l j m n ny o ó ö ő p q r s sz t ty u ú ü ű v w x y z zs


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Unalom wan:S


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

8 az szerencse száám.^^]


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGvyu4Nj05k <-- Hősök- Angyal (LL)


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Hát nekem bonyolult ez az oldal :S


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Kitsih fannih


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Bestek *-*


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

1654351314444354513416512234352513153321


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

máácsak 5


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

*Meg van bolondulva :|*


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

*Szeretne Szerelmes Lenni . : (*


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

Legyél mindíg Önmagad.^^


----------



## kicsih fannih (2010 Július 16)

*Summer* 2010. a legszarabbb (NN) :S


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Ez a sok vámpír rajongó....aki otthon a csirke nyakát nem meri elvágni. 
Disznótorban a hagymás vért meg sem eszi....
A vérvételen meg elájul....


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Na akkor legyen vér a pucátokban!


----------



## Thaiteek (2010 Július 16)

Az igazi vámpír, miután leütötte a szúnyogot, meg is eszi azt.....


----------



## Építőművész (2010 Július 16)

A tanácsokat nem látom, de mindegy is.

Félő, hogy mégsem tudok motorral elmenni a hétvégén.

Nagyon lóg....a lába az esőnek.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

*hozzászólás*

Ujjé 1


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

"Mindig tovább tart odaérni, mint vissza."


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Ujjé 3


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

*Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!*

Üdvözlet Szegedről! Köszönöm a tanácsot a hozzászólások megszerzéséhez! Totalcar-hoz hasonlóan én is azért regisztráltam többek között, mert bizonyos felvételekhez máshogyan képtelenség hozzájutni! Nagyon örülök, és köszönöm a lehetőséget! Minden jót kívánok mindenkinek! Petkó


----------



## vivike18 (2010 Július 16)

Vízautók... Antigravitáció...
Egely Görgy





A 70-es években egy Moszkvics 407-es haladt Medgyesegyház felé, amikor rendőrök állították le. Felnyitották a csomagtartót: csempészárura és PB gázzal hajtott autóra vadásztak. Először jó fogásnak látszott, mert az autóban nem volt benzintartály - ám PB gázpalack sem. Csak egy víztartály, meg egy teherautó akkumulátor. Akkor mi hajtotta? Az első részben ennek az autónak az felépítéséről, működési elvéről olvashatunk, megismerhetjük elkészülésének és bukásának történetét. Több hasonló találmány elve, és sorsa is azonos: itt még lenne keresnivaló...Ugyanez mondható el az itt ismertetett antigravitációs készülékek, effektusok elveiről, sorsáról. A kötet három írással zárul: - Dávid Mihály mérnök harminc éve jött rá, hogyan lehet évekre előre kiszámolni az időjárást. Megbízható előrejelzéseit azóta tízezrek használják. De olvashatunk arról is, hogy számításai szerint mikor lesz vége a globális éghajlatváltozásnak. - Sarkadi Dezső fizikus írása a dinamikus gravitációs hatásokról szól, melyeket kísérleti eredményekkel támaszt alá. Tassi Tamás mérnök cikke pedig egyszerű és szellemes magyarázatot kínál a relativitáselmélet értelmezéséhez.

pdf 348.9 MB


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## peretsenyi56 (2010 Július 16)

*ja*


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Csak 4


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Már 5


----------



## kóka0920 (2010 Július 16)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

És 6


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

7 törpe


----------



## SecunDoom. (2010 Július 16)

Mondjuk nem értem, de próba cseresznye.


----------



## SecunDoom. (2010 Július 16)

Áh, oké, azt hiszem, kezdem sejteni.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

8.utas a .....


----------



## SecunDoom. (2010 Július 16)

De azt írja, van 24 üzenetem, akkor miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Lesz ebből húsz


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Akkor hiába töröm magam ?


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

De azért próbálkozom.


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

Így elsőre nagyon kafának tűnik a förum.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

1 tucat


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

Minden elismerésem a készítőknek!


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

A szerencseszámom 13


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Én is kedvelem ezt az oldalt.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

tizenöt


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

A boldogság titka a jó egészség és a rossz memória.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

A szép rögtön kell. Az igazra alszunk egyet.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

A mosoly egy olyan görbe, ami mindent kiegyenesít.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Mindent lehet egyszerűbben is csinálni.


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

20..20..20..20..20..Hurrá


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

ez egy jó hely ! meglehet a 20 hozzászólás !


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

panaszkodhatok is ?


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

a munkahelyemen ülök, reggel 10-től este 21-ig elég húzós ....


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

most akkor ez a negyedik hozzászólásom, igaz ?


----------



## swarczi (2010 Július 16)

Vétkezni emberi dolog, de isteni érzés./ráadás/


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

jól elleszek itt egy darabig


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

ha jól számolok ez a hatodik


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

tök jó ötlet idézeteket írni -hetedik


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

Kellő idő alatt még a közönséges erőfeszítés is hozhat különleges eredményt. Keith Ellis
nyolcadik


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

A türelem a legfőbb erény. Utána mindjárt az alázatosság következik. Archibald Joseph Cronin
kilencedik


----------



## libelle84 (2010 Július 16)

azt hiszem holnap folytatom tizedik


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Nincs szégyellnivalód az életben. Csak a gyávaság szégyenletes, mellyel az ember nem tud adni vagy nem mer elfogadni érzéseket.


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Asn


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Asp


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Gln


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Glu


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Ala


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Cys


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Phe


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Gly


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

His


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Ile


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Leu


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Lys


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Met


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Pro


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Arg


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Ser


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Ne képzeld, hogy te vagy az erősebb. Csak én vagyok a gyengébb.


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Thr


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Val


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Tyr


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

...mert ez mind Márai lesz!


----------



## pettam (2010 Július 16)

Trp


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A szenvedély él és vár valahol, nem enged el. S ez jó így. Nem igaz, hogy teljesen céltalan életed és munkád. Valamit még akar veled az élet.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A bűn nemcsak az, amit megteszünk. Bűn az is, amit szeretnénk, de nem vagyunk elég erősek.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Mindaz, amit a világ akarhat tőled, alku és félmegoldás. Csak az számít, amire te szerződtél önmagaddal és jellemeddel. Ebben a szerződésben nincs alku.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Lehet, hogy még nem is volt készen? ... - csak Isten megutálta és abbahagyta a hetedik napon.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A hazug embernek nincs igazi képzelőereje; legtöbbször cél nélkül hazudik; nem tudja, hogy a legegyszerűbb valóság sokkal érdekesebb, mint minden, amit ő összehazudhat.

Talán a Parlamentben kellene óriás kivetítőn beadni!!!!


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

123


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

456


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Legtöbbször nem emlékezünk annak arcára, akit szerettünk. Csak részletek maradnak meg emlékbe: mosolya, hangja, szemvillanása.
Hát ezzel nem értek egyet!!!!!!


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Néha azt hiszem, a szeretetre várok. Valószínűleg csillapíthatatlan ez az éhség: aki egyszer belekóstolt, holtáig ízlelni szeretné. Közben már megtudtam, hogy szeretetet kapni nem lehet, mindig csak adni kell, ez a módja. Megtudtam azt is, hogy semmi nem nehezebb, mint a szeretetet kifejezni.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Az örömök, melyek eltűnnek, talán nem is voltak igazi örömök.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A szenvedély nem az értelem szavaival érvel.


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

abc


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

De aztán fordul az idő, egy év, vagy három év, vagy két hét - megfigyelted, hogy a szerelemnek, mint a halálnak, nincs órával vagy naptárral mérhető ideje?... - s a nagy terv, melyre vállalkoztak, nem sikerült, vagy nem egészen úgy sikerült, ahogyan elképzelték. S akkor szétválnak, haraggal vagy közömbösen, s megint reménykednek és újrakezdik, más társakat keresnek. Vagy fáradtak már, s együtt maradnak, elszívják egymás életkedvét és életerőit, s betegek lesznek, kissé megölik egymást, meghalnak. S utolsó pillanatban, mikor lehunyják szemüket, értik már?... Mit akartak egymástól?


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

Timi


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

aki mer annál van a kanál


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

:55:5.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A gyermekek "szociális" érzéke fonák és fejletlen. Minden gyermek becsvágyó, s leplezetlen híve a korlátlan magántulajdonnak.


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

11,12,13,


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

asdf


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

:88:


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A családi hierarchia finnyás, bonyolult és érzékeny.


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

tegnap vettem egy terepszínű kabátot aztán letettem valahová és azóta nem találom


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

Izabella


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Lehet, hogy nem vagyok hős, de nem vagyok gyáva sem, mert van bátorságom a szenvedélyeimhez.


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

Esik az eso.


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

A gyerekek gyorsan ítélkeznek és megfellebbezhetetlenül.


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

Vihar van.


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

sállaláááá


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Az út, mely a világból önmagunkhoz vezet, hosszú és bonyolult, s tele van ilyen kínos kitérőkkel, melyeknek értelmét, jelentőségét sokára ismerjük csak fel.


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

zxcv


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

asdfg


----------



## barakata (2010 Július 16)

Itt a vége. Köszönet Márainak...


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

qwer


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

tyuiop


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

kissghjkl


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

bnm


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## imit (2010 Július 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## daunerysm (2010 Július 16)

már megvan a húsz mégse enged letölteni


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## earwen (2010 Július 16)

győzelem!


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

Ez a hatodik


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még kell néhány


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

jól vagyok


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

még mindig


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

akkor is


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

most is


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

és akkor is


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

bizony


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

nem is igaz


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

felgyulladt a fejtámla


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

vállalnak munkát


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

majmoknak fagyit


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

meg kókuszdiót


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

na most meg építkezik


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

felháborító


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

konzekvenciája lesz


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

neki


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

küldi


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

el


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

konzisztencia


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

program


----------



## zsebatya (2010 Július 16)

és akkor


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

lassan összejön


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

mármint a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

de még kell néhány


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még mindig


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még 4


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még három


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még 2


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

még 1


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## Erik79 (2010 Július 16)

hurrá


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

ki volt a-ha koncerten???


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

kész


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## missymiss (2010 Július 16)

222


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

223


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

224


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

ftgh


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

nini225


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

20mp


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

huhu


----------



## abufes (2010 Július 16)

20


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

jó neked


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

00000


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

100000


----------



## abufes (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

Kkkk


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

1478


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

1479


----------



## abufes (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

14789


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

Még 3


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

2000000


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

21453


----------



## kakadu44 (2010 Július 16)

Talán most


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

e


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

g


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

y


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

t


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

a


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

v


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

i


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

r


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

ó


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

z


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

alma, körte és bocs


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

még egyszer


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

bla-bla


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

és bla


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

hatodik


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

hetedik


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

8.


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

9...


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

oo, 11.


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

Ha boldogok vagyunk, akkor mindig jók vagyunk, de ha jók vagyunk, nem vagyunk mindig boldogok.


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

ez oscar wilde volt


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

hogy ne csak számok legyenek


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

15.


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

még 4


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

még ez után egy


----------



## Colette75 (2010 Július 16)

oooh, és 20. köszi a topikért


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

20!


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

21 - a biztonsag kedveert...


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

es 22 - eleg lesz - micsoda marhasag...


----------



## asmod666 (2010 Július 16)

mar csak a 48 ora kell....


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

áááááá


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

udv mindenkinek.


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

Bizom benne hogy össze jön a hozzászólás a téma körűl


----------



## lacikabp (2010 Július 16)

Szia mindenkinek 
Ezen és is gondolkodtam, hogy mi módon lehet elérni könnyena 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## timikoma19 (2010 Július 16)

béééééééé


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

a


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

b


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

c


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

d


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

jaj de nagyon kell egy Zalatnay zeneszam ...


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

e


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## alex67 (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

nnm


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

a


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

jjj


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

lkj


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

qwe


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

hgf


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

huj


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

kil


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

kiss


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:8:


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:--:


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:6:


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

huz


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

... amit csak itt talaltam meg


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

lok


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:656:


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

már csak 9


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:kaboom:


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:9:


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:twisted:


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

2 van hátra


----------



## triniti15 (2010 Július 16)

1 ...


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:..:


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

:444:


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

még 2


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)

ééés 20 ! :11:


----------



## nudli90 (2010 Július 16)




----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

idézgetek magamtól


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Nem elég hosszú az idézgetés magamtól.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Még 19 idézet. De mit is idézzek?


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

18. Húzd közelebb a széked a szakadék széléhez, mondok neked egy mesét...


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Ezt nem is én találtam ki egy falfirka könyvben olvastam még régebben.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

De az egyik kedvencem. Régebben volt egy saját graffiti falam, tapéta tégla mintából.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

S tele írtam ilyenekkel, kamaszkoromban, a szobámban volt.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Hú, még 15. Ma van a hatéves évfordulónk.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

hat éve élünk együtt, az első pillanattól kezdve gyakorlatilag.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

már van két gyerekünk is, meg rengeteg macskánk.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

tényleg nem kell valakinek kiscica?


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

van még hét kölyökmacskánk. szívesen adok belőle


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Lola kutyánk mellett volt egy befogadott pulink is, de őt továbbadtuk


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

1


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

csavargott, huligánkodott, s ha megkötöttük, tönkretett mindent, szétrágott amit ért.


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

most házi kedvenc valahol a mátrában, egy helyes családnál.


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

számoljak?


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

vagy ezek maguktól jelennek meg?


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

nemértem.


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

na mindegy.


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

Vagy csak nem várok eleget?


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)




----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)




----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)




----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

de értem


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## MFLN (2010 Július 16)

20! :d


----------



## tumbabba (2010 Július 16)

először azt hittem, csak én szenvedek itt a húsz hozzászólással


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## hszilvy (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 16)

Who is the man I see
Where I'm supposed to be?


----------



## J_ka (2010 Július 16)




----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

megérett a meggy


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

frt


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

csipkebokor-vessző


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

megszentségteleníthetetlenségetekre


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

dfghhgfd


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

dfghdfhnbvcxnxnn


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

huhhh


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

asdf


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

érik a tök


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

jklé


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

qwer


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

tzui


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

hasad a pad


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

opőú


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

íyxc


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

üres a polc


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

vbnm


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

kis ferenc


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

123


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

tiszta víz


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

456


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

ha nem tiszta


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

789


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

vidd vissza


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

1011


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

majd a szamár


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

1213


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

megissza


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

1415


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

Robin Scherbatsky


----------



## Mhz (2010 Július 16)

1617


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

trolollolololollooolloooo


----------



## Alanadelbert (2010 Július 16)

na?


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

you're hot then you're cold


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

you're yes then you're no


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

you're in and you're out


----------



## opiumpipa (2010 Július 16)

you're up and you're down


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*Sziasztok!*

Szeretek a kreativ dolgokat, itt biztos sok segítséget kapok. köszönöm!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*Köszönöm!*

Bocsánat!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*K*

bocsi!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*T*

Sajnálom!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*A*

Segítség!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*B*

Én is fogok később feltölteni dolgokat!


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*Ab*

A munkámhoz ez sok segítséget fog nyújtani


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*1*

1978


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*2*

1914-1918


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*3*

1920


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*4*

1984


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*5*

1991. június


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*6*

1956. október 23.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*7*

1989. október 23.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*8*

"A győzelem elnyelte a halált"


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*9*

A jócselekedetek gyakorlása.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*10*

Hálaadás a megváltás kegyelméért.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*11*

Óvás a hamis tanítástól.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*11*

Örömujjongás a mennyben.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*12*

Bátorság üldözés idején.


----------



## zeleke (2010 Július 16)

*15*

Megvolt már a 20 hozzászólásom!


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

fuzkfztec


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

még 19


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

eh 18


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

nah már


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

még 15


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

hátra van 14


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

remélem itt megtalálom amit keresek..
13


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

miért kell 20 hsz?
12


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

10
lassan lassan..


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

blabla
8


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## bencus11 (2010 Július 16)

yuppi!!!


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

kösz


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

a tippet


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)




----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

már


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

csak


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

4


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

3


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

2-1


----------



## Durrellina (2010 Július 16)

és két nap!


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

negru, ‎Durrellina


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

és két nap! :smile:


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

Köszönet: 1
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

*Vezérlőpult* *Blogok * *Súgó* *Közösség * *Naptár* *Új üzenetek* *Keresés * *Gyors linkek * *Kilépés*


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

Téma lehetőségei Keresés a témában Osztályzat:

 Megjelenítési módok


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

*Folyamatos mód*



Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba


----------



## negru (2010 Július 16)

Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

*Be akarok lépni - S.O.S *

20


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

19


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

18


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

17


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

16


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

15


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

14


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

13


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

nagyon sok hasznos találtam és elég hosszú még a nyári szünet


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

12


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

11


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

valamivel le kell kötnöm állandó mozgásban levő csemetém figyelmét


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

10


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

9


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

8


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

ez az oldal egy kincsesbánya


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

7


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

még 16 hozzászólás és


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

2 nap és akkor töltögethetek


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

6


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

5


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

már alig várom


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

este van


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

csend van


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

2


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

lassan megyek aludni


----------



## Égszemű (2010 Július 16)

+2 nap


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

de jó neked égszemű


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

holnap szombat


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

majd vasárnap


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

jó meleg lesz


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

de az a jó


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

juhééé


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

lassan csak meg lesz a 20 hsz


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

már csak 1


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

végre


----------



## momoni (2010 Július 16)

itt a vége


----------



## Jonesboy (2010 Július 16)

,,V,___o,-____,V,,


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

- Halló, rendőrség?
- Igen. Agyas százados vagyok, az ügyeletes. Mi a probléma?
- Jöjjenek gyorsan, a szomszéd ember fölakasztotta magát.
- Engem?


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

Nyírják a birkákat, és két kos nézi izgatottan. Megszólal az egyik:
- Most figyelj, öreg, micsoda sztriptíz lesz itt mindjárt!


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

Miért írják a szüzességet két "s"-el?
- Mert az mindig kétes.


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

most


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

komolyan


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

mi


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

értelme


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

van


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

ennek


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

üzenetnek


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

?


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Gabii77 (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

hello!


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Ami elromolhat, az el is romlik.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

A kivétel erősíti a szabályt - és felborítja a költségvetést...


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Veszélyes dolog csíráztatni az atommagot


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Az optimista szerint pánikra semmi ok: hiszen a hajó nem zuhan le, a repülőgép pedig nem süllyed el.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

A filozófia legfontosabb feladata, hogy kérdéseket keressen a meglévő válaszokra.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Néha összeszavakat a keverem


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Én már az elôzô életemben sem hittem a reinkarnációban.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Minden gomba ehetô. Legalább egyszer...


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

- Jaj de szép ez a csizma! - mondta a Télapó, és besöpörte a zsákjába.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg be nem vezetik a vezetékes vizet


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Aki másnak vermet ás, sírásó vagy földmunkás


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Ki korán kel, nem bír sokáig fennmaradni


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

WinErr: 01E Timing error - Please wait. And wait. And wait. And wait.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Tévedni emberi dolog, de igazán összekutyulni valamit csak számítógéppel lehet.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szívatóval sem indul.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

- Mi az abszolút tiszta kórház?
- Ahol a bacilusok kezet mosnak fertőzés előtt


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

- Ki az abszolút sovány?
- Aki a hasát szappanozza és a háta habzik.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

- Mi az abszolút semmi?
- Nyeletlen bicska, penge nélkül.


----------



## Keera (2010 Július 17)

Na jó éjszakát kívánok minden lefekvéshez készülőnek, és szép álmokat a már alvóknak ^^   Bye *-*


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

333333333


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

44444444444444444444


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

hű de lassan halad


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

És megint 20 másodperc várakozás


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

Sálálálááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

345345345


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

345234565787899ö


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

Szép jó reggelt kispajtások!Am Ez lemaradt


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

Még 10 komi és meg is vagyok


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

jahj de unatkozom


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

ennyi


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

erővel


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

minden


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

szót


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

külön


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

le


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

lehet


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

írni


----------



## katka002 (2010 Július 17)

De jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó
Meg is haladtam a 20 komit


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

A hűség nem tulajdonság hanem elhatározás.


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

Így remélem hamar meg lesz a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.1


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.2


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.3


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.4


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.5


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

1.6


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

Így tényleg hamar össze szedem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

Csak az a fránya 20 másodperc valamivel el kell tölteni.


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

Szerintem nagyon sokan örülnek ennek a lehetőségnek.


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

még


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

gyorsan


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

be írok


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

egy pár szót


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

és meg


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

lessz


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

a 20


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## tomm02 (2010 Július 17)

sikerült


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

*Idézet*

Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy kicsinyesek legyünk.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

Ja, Marcus Aurelius mondta/írta.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

*3*

3


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

A Pomodoro technikáról szóló bejegyzések érdekelnek...


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

„A tudatosodás útján nemcsak megismerni kell az Önmagunkról alkotott Énképet, hanem azt el is kell fogadni. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a megértést mindig szeretet követi. Így működik együtt a szív és az ész, a közöttük lévő torok csakrát őszinteségre sarkallva.”


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

Idézet buddhista tanításból


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

_ The Pomodoro Technique™ is a way to get the most out of time management_. Turn time into a valuable ally to accomplish what we want to do and chart continuous improvement in the way we do it.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

_Francesco Cirillo_ created the Pomodoro Technique™ in 1992. It is now practiced by professional teams and individuals around the world.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

b


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

c


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

Ezt le sem írom, már hányadik.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

...mert ez a 14.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

16. század: 
A *16. század* az 1501–1600-ig tartó éveket foglalja magába. Ez az európai reneszánsz és humanizmus, a tudomány és művészetek támogatásának, a felfedezéseknek, valamint a reformáció megindulásának kora, ugyanakkor a pusztító vallásháborúk és az amerikai népirtás időszaka is. Ebben az időszakban éri el a hódító Oszmán Birodalom a legnagyobb kiterjedését Európában és Ázsiában.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

17. kerület: 
*Budapest XVII. kerülete* Budapestnek a Dunától keletre legtávolabb fekvő kerülete. A kerületi önkormányzat által megállapított hivatalos elnevezése *Rákosmente*. Közkeletű gúnyneve _Rákosborzasztó, Rákosrettenetes_, mely a belvárostól való nagy távolságára és a sok Rákos- kezdetű városrésznévre utal. A családi vagy kertes házas jellegű kerület lakossága az 1970-es – 80-as években a rákoskeresztúri lakótelepek építése, a rendszerváltás után pedig a szuburbanizáció következtében növekedett, illetve növekszik ma is (2007-ben túllépte a 80 ezret), annak ellenére, hogy Budapest lakosainak száma az elmúlt évtizedekben több százezerrel csökkent. A népességnövekedés miatt jelentős, korábban zöld, vagy mezőgazdasági jellegű területeken épültek új lakóparkok és családi házas részek, illetve bővültek a már meglévők.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

19, egy híján húsz.


----------



## piazzo (2010 Július 17)

Na, ide se' jövök többet. Köszi.  Puszi.


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

1es


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

fqdasdasd


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

asdfas


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

qweqwe


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

wqeerethgngbcxtzklioufg


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

erterjuh


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

tzrzrtzrtz


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

erterter


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

lhgrkwqjerlszdéofhsldk


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

qwleqwlje,hx-écoy-.cmy-xlkcéoyx jlc,.


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

lkxj-fna.khfélydfkhflkjzvéoucxhf.,nqwb,k4utz216i734tqwnmdg,jxhdkuy


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

o8áőd.,fj.xciuv.msdfv,xci7v,}af.ykxv9ycx9oéurk12weápúüfvpixcék.,nv


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

kjsakéldjas,jdlujkasjdlkasdklja


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

239123qwldhy,jch,jyxhcoifda


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

sadasdasdffhjki6ö56586789ighkmjmnhoui


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

21ö39123kwasélfkyxélicvéyxof


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

54234lfélkdápfőp9sdfüösdóüfsdf


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

werwerwerp98gübl,cvélbicvb


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

fgsdfsdfsdfsdfsfd324234234


----------



## tboy0705 (2010 Július 17)

qwerqwrqwqw


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

sziasztok! mindenkit köszöntök a forumon!


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

odpsoijdhovijposihdlkvéőokdoésov


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

jifopsijcipsijaőogkmoaőswpojergreáwűaúplm,v fdpsiuf


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

mkok epeloep o őp ő őeők ő3


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

i k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 77 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

10 10 10 10 1 0 10 01 0 10 1 1 0 0 0 10 1 0 10 0


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

12 12 12 12 12 12 12 121 1 21 1 2


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 1


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

15 15 15 15 15 15 15


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

16 16 16 16 16 16 16 16 kodkgpo


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

171717171717171717171 17 171 71 7171 71 71 717 17177


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

18181818 18181811818181 1818181 1818181 18181811 181 181


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

1919191 1919191 1919191 1919191 191 191 191 1919


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

20 20 2 0 2 0 2 0 2 0 2 0 2 0 2 0 2kiss


----------



## berenyi76 (2010 Július 17)

fzgkuglkuhzuél


----------



## Wjosef (2010 Július 17)

*helloka*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


hello


----------



## Wjosef (2010 Július 17)

*10101010*



berenyi76 írta:


> 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13



10101010


----------



## mustregister (2010 Július 17)

na, csapjunk a lovak közé


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*

1234567890


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*,,,,,,,,,,*

00000000000


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*............*


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*101010*

qwertzuiop


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*1010101*

asdfghjk


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*10101010*

íyxcvbnm


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*nbvchgh*

szuper az oldal!!


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*vgjghu*

gdfhgkjph nbcdfqw


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*???????*

??????????


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*csak úgy4*

0123456789


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*

..................


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*

-------------


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*,,,,,,,,,,*

@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*

$$$$$$$


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*???????*

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*...,,,,*

nnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## selly80 (2010 Július 17)

*20.!!!!!!!*

Meg van a hszadik!!! yes


----------



## banyus1998 (2010 Július 17)

*nincs*

Remélem mindenki jól érzi magát ezen az oldalon!


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*köszi szépen*

oké rendben

QUOTE=zsuzsanna03;1957978]Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*....0*

valami


selly80 írta:


> ??????????


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*huhuhu*



Wjosef írta:


> 10101010



huhuhu


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*semmi*

semmi


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*06*

...06


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*07*

.....07


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*08*

....08


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*09*

.....09


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*10*

.....10


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*11*

......11


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*12*

....12


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*13*

......13


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*14*

.....14


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*15*

.....15


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*16*

...16


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*...????...*

....


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*t8*

...l


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*tt9*

tt9


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*jjj2jj0*

t2t0


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*........m.o.s.t*

:d


----------



## Kodzsek (2010 Július 17)

*cccccc*

ccccc


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 15 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 13 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 11 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 9 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 7 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 4 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## Viszockij (2010 Július 17)

még 1 hozzászólás hiányzik...


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

"Minden ugyanaz másképp"


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Ma szombat van.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Holnap vasárnap lesz.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Holnapután hétfő lesz.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Ha eső lesz nem lesz, ha eső nem lesz, lesz.


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

De nem esik most.


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

:..:


andreao2218 írta:


>


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Holnap már lehet, hogy fog esni.


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

:d


andreao2218 írta:


> :..:


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

A rádió is esőt jósol.


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

:88:


andreao2218 írta:


> :d


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

*Szió*

:..:


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

hi


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Dél van.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Mizujs?


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

aha


----------



## andreao2218 (2010 Július 17)

itt csak 11


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Szerintem is.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Jó az idő?


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Megvan a 20.


----------



## csavarlazito (2010 Július 17)

Viszlát!


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

abcd


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

hahó


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

3.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

4.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

5.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

6.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

7.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

8.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

9.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

10.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

11.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

12.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

13.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

14.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

15.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

16.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

17.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

18.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

19.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

20.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

21.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

22.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

23.


----------



## liz16 (2010 Július 17)

24.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Nem vagyok átlagos se tökéletes de sokan így szeretnek.Nem érdekelnek az ismeretlen vélemények én azokat csak megvetem. Örülök, hogy más wagyok mint egy átlagos lány. De mégse különc, csapodár. Csak egy furcsa tini, ki imád őrült lenni.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Igen, ő volt az én szőke hercegem azon a bizonyos fehér lovon.. de rá kellett jönnöm, hogy ebben a mesében nem én vagyok a királylány=(


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Sok sebet hordozok, de hordozok magamban olyan pillanatokat is, melyek nem történtek volna meg, ha nem merészkedek túl a határokon...


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Valami..valami ott legbelül mindig majd kiugrik mikor meglátlak.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Néha olyan jó lenne újból gyereknek lenni.. ha lehorzsolod a térded, az nem fáj annyira, mintha összetörik a szíved.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Ismertél milyen vagyok, hallottál nevetni, utoljára láttál engem igazán szeretni.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Mert tudom milyen érzés, mikor elveszíted azt akit annyira akartál, és minden amid van romba dől...


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Ne haragudj, tudnál kölcsön adni húsz forintot? Csak mert megígértem anyukámnak, hogy felhívom, ha szerelmes leszek...*.*


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Ne haragudj, tudnál kölcsön adni húsz forintot? Csak mert megígértem anyukámnak, hogy felhívom, ha szerelmes leszek...*.*...


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

piros


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

A gyémánt a nő legjobb barátja


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Hollywood az a hely, ahol ezer dollárt fizetnek egy csókért, és 50 centet a lelkedért.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

A szépség és a nőiesség kortalan.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Visszatekintve, azt hiszem, végig színészkedtem. Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy sokkal izgalmasabb világban tudtam élni, mint ami körülöttem volt.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Volt egy lány, aki tudta, hogyan lehet boldog akkor is, ha szomorú.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Érzéseim is vannak. Még ember vagyok. Minden amit szeretnék, az az, hogy szeressenek. Magamért és a tehetségemért.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

A bölcs nő csókol, de nem szeret, meghallgat, de nem hisz, és elhagy, mielőtt őt hagyják el.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Hollywood az a hely, ahol ezer dollárt fizetnek egy csókért, és 50 centet a lelkedért...


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Túl sok szeszélyem van hogy feleség legyek...Azt hiszem, én vagyok maga, a szeszély.


----------



## szandymalfoy (2010 Július 17)

Számomra a legjobb dolog az alvás, legalább álmodozhatok.


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

Örülök, hogy van ilyesmire lehetőség! Megnyugtató 

Köszönet érte )


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

szandymalfoy írta:


> A szépség és a nőiesség kortalan.



Hogy ez mennyire igaz!


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

I want to be remembered as a girl who always smile 
even when her heart is broken. 

Emlékeztetni akarlak egy olyan lányra, aki mindig mosolyog,
még akkor is, ha összetört a szíve ....


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

The situation is hopeless but not serious.

A helyzet reménytelen, de nem súlyos!


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

I forgive, but I never forget!

Megbocsátok, de sohasem felejtek!


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

If life gives you lemons, make lemonade!

Ha az élet citrommal kínál, csinálj belőle limonádét


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

In 3 words I can explain what I've learned about life: it goes on...

Három szóban el tudom mondani, mit tanultam az életről: mindig megy tovább...


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

elkezdek én is írogatni idézeteket


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

szambanino írta:


> sziasztok



Szia  :55:


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

szambanino írta:


> elkezdek én is írogatni idézeteket



Jól teszed 8) Szeretem olvasgatni őket


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

*[FONT=&quot]Csak a csúszómászók nem botlanak meg[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

*[FONT=&quot]A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem."[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-Mark Twain[/FONT]*


----------



## Crystaleye (2010 Július 17)

Live your life how you want & not how the others want you to!

Úgy éld az életed, ahogyan te akarod, és ne úgy, ahogy mások akarják!


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Crystaleye írta:


> If life gives you lemons, make lemonade!
> 
> Ha az élet citrommal kínál, csinálj belőle limonádét




Vagy kérj hozzá Martinit


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Magunknak köszönhetjük a barátainkat és az ellenségeinket is - de a szomszédunkat csakis a Jóistennek.*[FONT=&quot]- G. K. Chesterton[/FONT]*


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

*[FONT=&quot]Soha ne feledjük a különbséget hozzájárulás és elkötelezettség között. Vegyük például a szalonnás tojás esetét. A tyúk hozzájárul. A disznó elkötelezi magát.-Woody A[/FONT]*


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Cinikus az, aki ha virágillatot érez, körülnéz, hogy hol a koporsó.[FONT=&quot]- Henry Louis Mencken [/FONT]


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Idealista az, aki ha észreveszi, hogy a rózsa jobb illatú mint a káposzta, azt gondolja, hogy finomabb leves is készül belőle.[FONT=&quot]- Henry Louis Mencken [/FONT]


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Soha nem találkoztam még annyira tudatlan emberrel, akitől ne tanulhattam volna valamit.[FONT=&quot]- Galileo Galilei [/FONT]


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

[FONT=&quot]Annak aki az álmait valóra akarja váltani, muszáj ébren maradnia![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

[FONT=&quot]"A gyáva nap mint nap meghal, a bátor csak egyszer"[/FONT]


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

Sziasztok

1.


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

[FONT=&quot]" Aki életében nem hajt térdet, megérdemli, hogy talpon érje a halál."[/FONT]


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

2.


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

A megpróbáltatás olyan, mint az erős szél. Mindent letép rólunk, ami letéphető, tehát olyannak látjuk magunkat, amilyenek valójában vagyunk. (Arthur Golden)


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

3.


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Az ember áthidalja a saját félelmét, ha látja a másikét. Ez sokat segít az életben. 
Polcz Alaine


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Na még négy


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

4.:d


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

Sötétség nélkül nincsenek álmok.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

5.


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

már csak kettő


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

hatos..


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
Szenvedélyek tengerére szálltam egy szál csónakon,
Önmagamnak ellensége nálam ártóbb nem lehet.​


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

7.:..:


----------



## szambanino (2010 Július 17)

és Juhász Gyulával zárnék :



Mindig hívtak a nagy, a kék hegyek,
Mindig csillaghonvágy égett szívemben
Mindig hűtlen voltam, mindig beteg,


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

nyolcas..:..:


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

9.:2:


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

tíz.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

11.:111:


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

12.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

13.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

14.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

15.:|


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

16.:9:


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

17.:4:


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

18.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

19.


----------



## mva (2010 Július 17)

20.:shock:


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

abcde


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

3


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

5


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

3


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

19? hi!


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

csak 5


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Köszi a jó tanácsot!Szivesen kipróbálom! Tehát jönnek a betűk:hhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááhííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííííí


----------



## negusnyul (2010 Július 17)

-


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Még csak 1


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

már 2


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

mikor lesz ez még 20


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

tudom,türelem


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

*van-e értelme*

A jótanács nagyszerű.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

8 és várjak 20mp-t


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

*van-e értelme ennek?*

Miért jó, ha húsz totál értelmetlen üzenettel növeljük a lefoglat lemezterület nagyságát?


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Egyszerűbb lenne, ha 1 üzenetben lehetne küldeni a 20 számot.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Nem tudom,szerintem sincs értelme!


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Én először így értettem zsuzsanna03 üzenetéből


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Vagy hósz különálló betűt.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Lehetne értelmes dolgokról is társalogni.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

13,ez jó


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

miről szeretnél?


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Lehet, azt gondolták, így a töltelékkészítő robotokat ki lehet zárni?


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

itt azért tőbb amagyarországi magyar


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Példáiul ez most jó téma (mármint, h mi értelme van). Váltunk 20 mondatot és meg lesz a darabszám.


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Milyen könyveket szeretsz ?


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

szilagabriel írta:


> itt azért tőbb amagyarországi magyar


Szerintem is, és valszeg mindenki csak a letöltések miatt jön ide.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Vagy ez egy kis rászorítás arra,hogy kommunikáljunk.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Most a Doreen virtue könyveket kajtatom,Te?


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

9. hsz


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

10. hsz


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

11. hsz


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

dögmeleg van, még 2 ventillátor mellett is


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Azért,ha rajtunk kívül valaki ezt olvassa,biztos jól szórakozik.


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

13. hsz.


----------



## szilagabriel (2010 Július 17)

Debrecenben már szakad,kitartás!!!!!! 20ááááááááááááá


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

14. hsz.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Fiatalon könnyen hiszi az ember, hogy amit megkíván, azt meg is érdemli, és ha valamire elég erősen vágyik, akkor istenadta joga is van hozzá. Jon Krakauer


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

Add már Uram az esőt


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

sdfsdfsdf


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

16. hsz.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

asdfg


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

17. hsz


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

18. okosság


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

8502222


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Az embernek semmit sem szabad birtokolnia azon kívül, amit egy hátizsákban magával vihet. Jon Krakauer


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

20-1. hsz


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Ez 1 lehetőség, de szerintem a számok küldozgetése nem biztos , h kommunikációnak nevezhető.
Kivéve, ha ilyen: 
84 97 108 97 108 100 32 107 105 32 109 105 32 101 122 63


----------



## vezpa (2010 Július 17)

navégre


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Amíg elkortyolom a kávét, kitart az álomduzzadt nyugalom. Amint kissé ébredezni kezdek, a világ összes nyavalyás gondja megszólít. A rádió földrengésről, szökőárról, tűzfészekről, robbantásokról, merényletekről, csillagháborúról, balesetekről tájékoztat. Az ember már reggel kénytelen azt hinni, hogy ez lesz az utolsó napja.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Az eső állítólag este jön. De akkor nagyon.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

A zenével mindent el lehet mondani. Persze, fül kell hozzá. Épp úgy, mint a társművészetekhez. E jelképes fül nélkül csak egyetlen dolog marad ki az ember életéből: a katarzis. Ha egy zenemű, kép, olvasmány vagy bármi felkavar és feszültséget kelt az emberben, az ember máris gazdagabb lett. Megérintette a művészet.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

tojgli85 írta:


> Az embernek semmit sem szabad birtokolnia azon kívül, amit egy hátizsákban magával vihet. Jon Krakauer


Ez igaz. Egy zsák arannyal v. euroval messzire jutsz.


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Rejtő meg azt mondta/írta: A pénz nem boldogít. Igaz, a hiánya sem.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Magunknak köszönhetjük a barátainkat és az ellenségeinket is - de a szomszédunkat csakis a Jóistennek.*[FONT=&quot]- G. K. Chesterton[/FONT]*


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

szilagabriel írta:


> Most a Doreen virtue könyveket kajtatom,Te?


Az Asimov kollekciómat szeretném teljessé tenni.


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 17)

*hello*

tetszik a fórum, jó linkek vannak


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Azért lett aktivitás.


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 17)

Tetszik a fórum, jó linkek vannak. Nincs meg valakinek a Dan Brown legújabb könyve?


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 17)

Valakinek megvan esetleg Szabó Béla - Faragóiskola című könyve


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Neoyyy írta:


> tetszik a fórum, jó linkek vannak


Csak nehéz valamit megtalálni. Lehet, nem 20 hozzászólás, hanem rendszerezést kellene kérni az új belépőktől.


----------



## tojgli85 (2010 Július 17)

Mindig látjuk, melyik lenne a legjobb út, de mindig azon az úton járunk, amelyikhez hozzászoktunk. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Neoyyy írta:


> Tetszik a fórum, jó linkek vannak. Nincs meg valakinek a Dan Brown legújabb könyve?


Ha csak ezért, akarsz tag lenni, küldj emilt
asnobli ide kukac frímél pont hu
Ugya kitalálod a valódi cimet?


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

No, már csak 2 hiányzik.


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Hűsítők ebben a hőségben*

*Eperfagylalt

Hozzávalók: 
*ˇ 2 dl víz, 
ˇ 14 dkg cukor, 
ˇ 15 dkg eper, 
ˇ 1 citrom leve, 
ˇ 1 dl tejszín.

A vízbe beleöntjük a cukrot, s addig főzzük, amíg a víz gyöngyözni nem kezd. A megtisztított epret villával széttörjük, belekeverjük a szirupba. Hozzáadjuk a citromlevet, s fagylaltgépben kevertetjük. Tejszínből habot verünk, s amikor az epres massza már elég hideg, hozzákeverjük, és lefagyasztjuk.


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Csokoládéfagylalt

Hozzávalók: 
*ˇ 3 dl tejszín, 
ˇ 10 dkg csokoládé, 
ˇ 4 tojás sárgája, 
ˇ 10 dkg porcukor

Kb. 1 dl tejszínhez hozzákeverjük a reszelt csokoládét, s lassú tűzön, gőz fölött megolvasztjuk. A maradék tejszínhez hozzákeverjük a tojást, a porcukrot, majd gőz fölé tesszük, s hozzáadjuk a csokis tejszínt. Habverővel addig keverjük amíg be nem sűrűsödik. Ha kihűlt, fagylaltgépbe tesszük, s addig kevertetjük míg megfelelő állagúra nem hűl.


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Vaníliafagylalt

Hozzávalók: 
*ˇ 15 dkg cukor, 
ˇ 2 tojás (enyhén felvert), 
ˇ 4,7 dl tej, 
ˇ 2-3 csomag vaníliás cukor vagy 1 db vaníliarúd, 
ˇ 4,7 dl tejszín

A cukrot, tojást, tejet, és a vaníliát egy lábasba tesszük, majd állandó kevergetés mellett addig főzzük, míg krémes állaga lesz. Mélyhűtőbe tesszük egy rövid időre. A tejszínből habot verünk, majd a kissé megfagyott krémet kivesszük a fagyasztóból, s habverővel megkeverjük. Mikor már sima állagú, óvatosan beleforgatjuk a tejszínhabot, s visszatesszük a mélyhűtőbe.


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Csokoládéfagylalt

Hozzávalók:
*ˇ 20 dkg cukor, 
ˇ 2 tojás (enyhén felvert), 
ˇ 4,7 dl tej, 
ˇ 6 dkg csokoládé, 
ˇ 4,7 dl tejszín

A vanília fagylalthoz hasonlóan összekeverjük a hozzávalókat (a tejszínt kivéve). A csokoládét gőz fölött megolvasztjuk, s hozzáadjuk a keverékhez, majd az egészet állni hagyjuk a fagyasztóban, míg meg nem dermed. A keveréket habverővel simára keverjük, majd beleforgatjuk a felvert tejszínhabot, s fagyasztóba tesszük.


----------



## Kasza Blanka (2010 Július 17)

*Likőrfagylalt

Hozzávalók: 
*ˇ 3 dl tejszín, 
ˇ 30 dkg cukor, 3 dl víz, 
ˇ Curacao (vagy Coientrau), 
ˇ 5 tojássárgája, 
ˇ 1 vaníliarúd. 

A 30 dkg cukorból és 3 dl vízből szirupot készítünk, s hozzáadjuk a vanília rudat. A tojássárgáját habbá verjük, s lassan belecsorgatjuk a kihűtött szirupot, folyamatos kevergetés közben. Gőz fölött felforraljuk, majd fagylaltgépben, vagy jéggel és vízzel töltött lábasba helyezett tálban habosra keverjük. Hozzáadjuk a Curacaot-t, majd beleforgatjuk a tejszínhabot. Mélyhűtőben tároljuk.


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Kasza Blanka:
A receptek jók, de szerintem ha csak állni hagyjuk, hogy megfagyjon, akkor nem lesz igazán élvezhető.


----------



## SZEMi (2010 Július 17)

:d


----------



## FóKa10 (2010 Július 17)

Ha valaki szereti a Kaláka számait, szerintem ezt érdemes meghallgatnia:
http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Kalaka_-_Kanyadi_A_Del_keresztje_alatt/


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Akkor ez az uccso.


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 Július 17)

Kasza Blanka írta:


> *Likőrfagylalt
> 
> Hozzávalók:
> *ˇ 3 dl tejszín,
> ...



Menta fagyi nincs? Ha azt is tudod, még maradok.


----------



## crosis.x (2010 Július 17)

.


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

3


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Mindegy.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Tök hülyeség ez a 20 hszes izé, úgyis mindenki csak offol. Miért nem elég a 48 óra.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Goblin.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Cseszd meg Sean...


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Csinálj valamit KRISZTYEN


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Szépek jók és kedvesek, ilyenek a hentesek.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Bagoly mondja bögölynek, ronda bögöly dögölj meg.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Aki másnak vermet ás, sírásó vagy földmunkás.


----------



## folos (2010 Július 17)

Olyan becsületes vagy, hogy ha Anna Frank a te padlásodon rejtőzött volna el, addig sem jutott volna, hogy "Kedves naplóm".


----------



## zsomboradam (2010 Július 17)

jaaa


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Haruki


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Jó fej ez a Murakami.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Kurblimadár krónikája


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Japán.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Norvég erdő.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Erdő?


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Murakami


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Kafka


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Kafka a parton


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Murakami Japánban


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Japán irodalom


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Kuroszava


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

7 szamuráj


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Ran


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Derszu


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Uzala


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Álmok


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Véres trón.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Vihar kapujában.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Rashomon.


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Tokió


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## mustregister (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

b


----------



## Kobu (2010 Július 17)

Manga


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

c


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

d


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

e


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

f


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

g


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

h


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

i


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

j


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

k


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

l


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

m


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

n


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

o


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

p


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

r


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

q


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

s


----------



## Ani0012 (2010 Július 17)

t


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

már 6


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

alig, de 7


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

immáron 8


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

csakhamar 9


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

és 10


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## judka (2010 Július 17)

*cél a 20*

kedves mindenki, nézzétek el nekem, próbálom én is a 20 hozzászólást , mert közel 2 év alatt ez nem jött össze


----------



## judka (2010 Július 17)

... és sajna úgy tűnik, már sok-sok minden csatolt file


----------



## judka (2010 Július 17)

pedig annyira vágynék néhány jó témára, ami a gépemen landolhatna


----------



## judka (2010 Július 17)

...és még csak mindig a 7.nél tartok


----------



## judka (2010 Július 17)

eddig nem gondoltam, hogy ezt a dedós módszer kell alkalmaznom


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

Ez egy szuper oldal


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

És köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

egy


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

2


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

három


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

öt


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

hét


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

kilenc


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

hat


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

5


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

négy


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

3


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

kettő


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

köszönöm


----------



## deekev (2010 Július 17)

és bocs


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

á


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

ő


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

o


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

juz


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

jpépéoő


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

kzujh


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

iuimnhgiu


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

7uutz7


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

ijzuj7


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

zukju


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

tuzzujn


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

zukuh


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

kuzfh


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

jzgtcfj


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

jtzjzgjgt


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

urztu5t


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

tzujgz


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

rzht


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

gdffd


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

gsdgdf


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

hfghfthtf


----------



## Ecyke (2010 Július 17)

bocsi


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

Hát ilyen lehetőséggel csak összejön a 20


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

ez eddig 1


----------



## Prazem (2010 Július 17)

megérett a meggy


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

sababababa


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

subidubidubi


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

tapptarapappptarapp


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

szánalmasan próbálkozom, hogy meglegyen a bűvös 20 elnézést érte:$


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

*1*

1


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

*2*

2


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

*3*

3


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

5


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

abc


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

asd


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

pammpamm


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

köszi jó fejek vagytok


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

adfg


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

már 5


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

12


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

bláblá


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

rózsaszín sündisznócska


----------



## skorinna (2010 Július 17)

20


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

abba


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

acdc


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

cd


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

2rózsaszínű sündisznócska


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

sr


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

ez egy nyelvtörő....


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

gyorsan mondd ki 3x


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

:d:d


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

20:d


----------



## mutyo90 (2010 Július 17)

XD ha nagyon gyorsan akarom kimondani tényleg bele lehet gabalyodni


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

sjfjfj


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

na látod


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

már 18 :d


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

sálálálálááá


----------



## Kovax007 (2010 Július 17)

ááálelúljaaaaa


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

alakul,alakul


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

Dori ma 31 eves!


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

Boldog születesnapot kedvesem!!!


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

ket het mulva megyek haza


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

hurra, hurra, hurra!!!


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

hihihiiii


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

hahaha


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

huhuhuu


----------



## Zsomba (2010 Július 17)

mennyi meg?


----------



## szaudrey (2010 Július 17)

:d


----------



## szaudrey (2010 Július 17)

en tegnap lettem 31!!!


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

kettö


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

harmadik


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

negyedik te magad légy


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

ötödick


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

hatalmas


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

hétszeres


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

nekem nyóc


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

kilencben


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

1


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## authi (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

eleven


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

tizenkettö


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

hmm


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

tizenöt


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

ez már hat


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

tiz meg hét


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

nekem nyóc


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

twenty azaz husz


----------



## Svengol (2010 Július 17)

egy ráadás


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

asd


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

áá


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

hókuszpókusz


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

öööööööööööööööö


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

678969


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

898989


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

n


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

okokokokokoko


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

Halika


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

zvuuzvdru


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

a


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

helló


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

dd


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

süt a szél fúj az eső


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

medve nyávog magyar ugatxD


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

4


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

hii


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

5


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

wáááááááááá


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

mért kell ilyen sok


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

6


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

7


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

8


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

9


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

19


----------



## bazilone (2010 Július 17)

20 ááá


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

10


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

11


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

Halika


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

13


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

14


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

15


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

16


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

17


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

18


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

19 juppp


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

20 juhuuuuu


----------



## Endy92 (2010 Július 17)

hfffffff


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 17)

*valahogy csak összehozom*

Most elkezdem a hozzászólásokat.




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## voksakati (2010 Július 17)

*Hozzászólok*



Endy92 írta:


> hfffffff


 na akkor igy jó?


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

abc


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

nnnnn


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)




----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

kiss


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

:34:


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

82


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

kju


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

iii


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

wter


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

lak


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

osr


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

ehh


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

már 14


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

156


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

123654


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

78965p


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

fjkhfjthuirp


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

88886666


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

megvan a 20 köszi


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

nah+1 pluszt neki bizti ami bizti


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ildiko259 (2010 Július 18)

ooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

*?*

Hogyan szedjem össze azt a 20-ast?


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

*a*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

*s*

ssssssssssssss


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

vki tud nekem true blood összes évadot?


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

**


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

*d*

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

ddddddddddddddwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

wwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

miért pont 20?


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

még a kettő között is 20 mp van


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

Valaki nagyon bírja ezt a számot


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

Pénztárcában nekem is tetszik


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

:d


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

fe


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

@--,-;--


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

cdds


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

Az virág volt, csak ne tedd vázába


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

még 2 és 20


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

éééééés kész


----------



## Gyhldeptis (2010 Július 18)

+1


----------



## baltian (2010 Július 18)

Ma van a tegnap holnapja.


----------



## baltian (2010 Július 18)

Elképesztő ez a rekkenő hőség este is. Csak jönne már ez a vihar...


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

és olvasni is


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

ha van mit


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

+1


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

+2


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

totalcar írta:


> hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok :d





ferikeoros írta:


> +2



+1


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

vagy mégse


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

+8


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

és 10


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

alakul


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

még 9


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

még 8


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

még


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)




----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)




----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

:..::..::..:


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

:!::!:


----------



## ferikeoros (2010 Július 18)

kiss


----------



## Tűz* (2010 Július 18)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




Sziasztok!

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a tájékoztatást! Mindig gondom volt eddig, hogyan lehetne úgy összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, hogy azért alami mondanivalója is legyen. Természetes azért olyan témában, ami érdekel is.


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## mikes11 (2010 Július 18)

21


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

*a*

a


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## intomi (2010 Július 18)

köszönöm


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A titokzatos stylesi eset


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Az ijedt szemű lány


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A barna ruhás férfi


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Királyok és kalandorok


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Az Ackroyd-gyilkosság


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A titokzatos Négyes


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A titokzatos Kék Vonat


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A Hét Számlap rejtélye


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Gyilkosság a paplakban


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Az óriás kenyere


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

A Sittaford-rejtély


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Ház a világ végén


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Lord Edgware rejtélyes halála


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Gyilkosság az Orient expresszen


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Miért nem szóltak Evansnak?


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Befejezetlen portré


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Tragédia három felvonásban


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Halál a felhők fölött


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Az ABC-gyilkosságok


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Gyilkosság Mezopotámiában


----------



## motormagic (2010 Július 18)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

*Sorry mindenkinek....akkor maradok az ABC betűinél *

A


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

B


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

C


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

D


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

Na jöjjön pár Anita Blake mondat: Anita, are you all right?' Why do people ask that when the answer is obviously no?


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"A small bluff, otherwise known as a lie."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"I was beginning to get a little paranoid. Or maybe realistic was a better word."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"I could only handle a zillion problems at a time. A zillion and one was beyond me."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

Sometimes bravery and stupidity are almost interchangeable."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

I walked back past the coffin and hesitated. I had an urge to knock on the smooth wood. Anybody home? I didn't do it. For all I knew someone might have knocked back."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

No one had been shooting at me yet; I was encouraged by that."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

Everyone has their weaknesses. Some people smoke. I collect stuffed penguins. If you won't tell, I won't."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

wasn't sure if he was trying not to laugh, or not to frown. Maybe both. I affected some people that way."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

A lot of people don't get my jokes. If I was less secure, I'd think my jokes weren't funny. Naw."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

Great, Anita, antagonize him. Imply that his equipment is a little undersized."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"If his big brown eyes had looked anymore sincere, I'd have given him a doggie biscuit and patted his head."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

I took one more thing to bed with me, a stuffed toy penguin named Sigmund. I don't sleep with him often, just every once in a while after someone tries to kill me."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

Buzz the vampire? Surely not.


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"Nice, a holy item check girl."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"Being my friend right now may not be the healthiest of avocations."


----------



## febeee (2010 Július 18)

"If I was on the right track, I'd attract attention soon. Which meant someone might try to kill me. Wouldn't that be fun?"


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

45666


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

4564hjhg


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

fetttttewz


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

qweetttrrwernmbv.gg


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

hhhfdfbn n nndfdfdmm g


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

,,gj,gj,j,jj,j,j,jj,j,j,j,j,j bbbbbbgfrj


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

22rrhhdfd nvnvrerwwerv cvnn


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Sá-lá-lá-lá-lá
sá-lá-lá-di-rá-rá-dám-dám
Sá-lá-lá-lá-lá
sá-lá-lá-di-rá-rá-dám-dám


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

*Refr: 2×*

*ZENE*

*Refr: 2×*


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Múlnak az évek, 
S már csak a zene éltet engem
Egy csillagos éjszakán
Szíved majd rám talál, hidd el
Sárgulnak a levelek
Elmúlik a szeretetünk már
Lassan, lassan elfelejtjük egymást


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Amerre én járok, a fák is sírnak devla
Velem sírhat, velem dalolhat a világ
A rózsák ott nyílnak, a szívemre hullnak devla
S a tövise néha, néha megtalál

*Refr: 2×*


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

*Hullnak a falevelek*
*Hullnak a falevelek
Megpróbálom elfeledni a nevedet
Kihez sodort el az őszi szél
Kinél boldogít a szó*
*2×*


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Каждый новый день
Не допета песня,
Тысяча причин,
Чтобы быть вам вместе,
Лишние слова так тебя изводят,
А любовь живет и не проходит...
Ты беги к нему,
Солнце не заходит,
Поцелуй при всех,
Глаз пусть не отводит...
Хватит быть одной,
Никого не слушай
Твой он только твой!!


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Он не разлюбит,
Он не разлюбит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Длинные ночи думать будет,
Думать мечтая о тебе!
Он не разлюбит,
Он не разлибит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Все таки будет, будет,
Если захочешь ты!


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

о она опасна???
Нет не верь словам
И приметам разным,
Люди говорят напрасно!
Кто сказал тебе:
"Упустила случай!"
Сердце на замке,
Потеряла ключик,
Больше не звонить
И писать не будет -
Уже с другой!


Он не разлюбит,
Он не разлюбит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Длинные ночи думать будет,
Думать мечтая о тебе!
Он не разлибит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Все таки будет, будет,
Если захочешь ты!


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

о о она опасна???
Нет не верь словам
И приметам разным,
Люди говорят напрасно!
Кто сказал тебе:
"Упустила случай!"
Сердце на замке,
Потеряла ключик,
Больше не звонить
И писать не будет -
Уже с другой!


Он не разлюбит,
тебя не забудет,
Длинные ночи думать будет,
Думать мечтая о тебе!


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

о она опасна???
Нет не верь словам
И приметам разным,
Люди говорят напрасно!
Кто сказал тебе:
"Упустила случай!"
Сердце на замке,
Потеряла ключик,
Больше не звонить
И писать не будет -
Уже с другой!


Он не разлюбит,
Он не разлюбит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Длинные ночи думать будет,
Думать мечтая о тебе!


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

о она опасна???
Нет не верь словам
И приметам разным,
Люди говорят напрасно!
Кто сказал тебе:
"Упустила случай!"
Сердце на замке,
Потеряла ключик,
Больше не звонить
И писать не будет -
Уже с другой!


Он не разлюбит,
Он не разлюбит,
Он никогда тебя не забудет,
Длинные ночи думать будет,
Думать мечтая о тебе!


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

*jó ötlet*

jó ötlet volt létrehozni ezt a topikot


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## DemonDann (2010 Július 18)

Az úgy történt hogy a kertemben vacsoráztam mint szoktam
Mikor egyszer csak odanéztem majdnem hátast is dobtam
Mert sohasem láttam ekkorát, s nem is gondoltam volna
Hogy a szomszédom töke ekkora mintha a kertemre folyna


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

A szeretetet nem keresi az ember, hanem találja. Véleményem szerint ostobaság kutatni utána, meg aztán igen gyakran ártalmas is. Szívből kívánom, bárcsak mindazok, akik a közhit szerint szeretni tartoznak egymást, így szólnának egymáshoz két pofon között: - Egy kicsit kevesebb szeretetet, ha lehetséges, és egy kicsit több elemi tisztességet.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Tanító néni az iskolában:
- Marika, mit fogsz csinálni, ha olyan nagy leszel, mint én?
- Fogyókúrázni!


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Szóval a hétvégén bütyköltük faterom számítógépét. Telepíti rá az öregem a win98-at, majd egyszercsak így szól:
- Na mindjárt azt mondja a vindóz, hogy új, ismeretlen hardvert talált.
- Merthogy?
- Bennehagytam a csavarhúzót hogy a fene enné meg!


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Egy fiatal srác ül a buszon. Egyszercsak felszáll egy öreg nénike és azt mondja a srácnak:
- Fölállna, fiatalember?
- Áááá, ismerem ezt a trükköt! Én felállok, maga meg gyorsan elfoglalja a helyemet.


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Biológia órán tanárnő kérdi Mórickát:
- Móricka, mije van a libának?
- Szeme!
- Móricka, és még mije van a libának?
- Másik szeme!
- Móricka! Mivel takaróztok otthon, ha hideg van?
- Párnával!
- És Móricka, mi van a párnában?
- Toll!
- Tehát akkor Móricka, mije van a libának?
- Szeme!


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Még a legegyszerűbb viccek is apró félelmeken alapulnak, mint például a "Mi az a fehér a madárszarban?" kérdés. Akinek felteszik ezt a kérdést, egy pillanatra berezel, hogy valami hülyeséget válaszol - mint amikor felszólították az iskolában. Amikor viszont meghallja a választ - "Az is madárszar" -, nevetéssel űzi el ezt az önkéntelen félelmet. Megnyugszik - végső soron nem őt akarták próbára tenni.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Művészetből nem lehet megélni. A művészettel csak elviselhetőbbé lehet tenni az életet. A művészet, akármilyen jól vagy rosszul csinálja valaki, a lelket táplálja, az Isten szerelmére! Énekeljünk a tus alatt! Táncoljunk a rádió mellett! Meséljünk történeteket. Írjunk verset, akár rossz verset is a barátainknak. Csináljuk olyan jól, amilyen jól csak tudjuk. Csodálatos jutalomban lesz részünk. Alkotni fogunk valamit.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Az evolúció elképesztően kreatív! Neki köszönhetjük a zsiráfokat.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## joco49 (2010 Július 18)

Első szabály. Ne használjunk pontosvesszőt! A pontosvesszők transzvesztita hermafroditák, amik az égvilágon semmit nem jelentenek. Mindössze azt jelzik, hogy leírójuk járt egyetemre.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## ezoka (2010 Július 18)

köszi


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Akár hiszed


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Akár nem hiszed


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Azért vagy itt


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Hogy mindent láss


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Hogy értsd a szót


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Olvasd az írást


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Hogy mindent megtanulj


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Hogy az égbe szállj


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Nehogy a porba hullj.


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Táncolj a tűzön át


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Nincs baj, ami fáj


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Nincs gond, ami bánt


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Csak táncolj a Tűzön át


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 18)

*hmmm*

na igen elég nehéz de pötyögök én is ezerrel


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 18)

egy kettö három négy


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Poros úton járok, messze még a cél


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 18)

*...*

dede fáj az


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Ahová csak nézek, elvadult a táj


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Valahogy újra meg újra jönnek a rossz idők


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Poros úton járok, kiégett réteken


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Hova tűnt a dal, hová tűnt az értelem.


----------



## SF™ (2010 Július 18)

Aki bújt az elbújt, baljós a láthatár
És a csillagunk, ahogy mondják rosszul áll.


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

*20*

20


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Csodatechnikák:


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Háromszögtalpas félhomálymérő


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Duplafogantyús nitró-hajtású lóherekapáló talicskakeréktartó csavar


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Zárőirányban előfeszített visszcsatoltközös-emmitteres azonos bázis-kollektorbemenettel ellátott diszperziós kapcsolás szinuszoslogaritmus jelleggörbe linearitás kiegyenesítő nokedlisikáló pirospozsgás atomtengeralattjáró


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Multiplikátoros telebabrátor


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Agyondefibrillált kuplungcukorkarrehabilitáló


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Tripla góliáttal üzemelő, sugárhalytásostevehereheveder


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

Forrai Katalin Ének a bölcsődében - szeretném letölteni a kisbabámnak


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Oszcilloszkópos pótlevegő ionizátor változtatható szögállású fluxusmodifikátorbehúzó pöcökrugóval.


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Multidimenzionális félhomálytizedelő kézikészülék


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Pneumatikusmeghajtású duálprocesszor által vezérelttriplatengelyes fénygőrbítő rezonátor


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Féklámpaárnyékvisszahúzó rugó


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Digitális körömcsipesz


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Aki túlságosan szereti a virágot, az még rossz ember is lehet.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

9 voltos szövegkiemelő


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Fantasztikus, hogy végül minden megoldódik - nincs kegyelem.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

A mozi a civilizáció helyrehozhatatlan melléfogása,
így ma már nincs más, mint hálásnak lenni érte.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Atom és bio vegyestüzelésű gumikacsa detonátor detektor


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Fényporlasztós hangreflektor


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Az értelmesek egyik része okos, a másik része ostoba. Hasonló a helyzet a butákkal is.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

A hiba olykor a hibakereső készülékében van.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Kétfázisú pézsmapocok-reinkarnátor-tárolóegység


----------



## Matka931 (2010 Július 18)

21 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Mutass be a szüleidnek, s én megmondom ki vagy.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Soros gerjesztésű tanulságlevonó


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

A szerelmed szép, az ellenséged csúf marad - csak ne menj hozzájuk túl közel!


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Háztartási keksz töredezettség-mentesítő


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

A tökéletesség az Ön készülékében van!


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

A legnagyobb elménél is okosabb a buták szövetsége.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Nyaloszkóp


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Ne izgasd föl magad - nyomban fölizgatod a többieket.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Részecskegyorsítós plazmatévé


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Érdekes - mélázott el a filozófus a Jégbüfében. - Melegnek látszott a sör, és közben tényleg az!


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Wc-papír letekercselő automata


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Nem a világ bonyolult, te vagy körülményes.


----------



## vexi (2010 Július 18)

Multipopuloptomizáló görgős tápszivattyú


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Ha ki akarsz ábrándulni az oroszlánból, keresd föl a barlangjában.


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Mennyit kell még tanulnom, hogy hallgatni tudjak?


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Törvényszerű, hogy a kis Einstein megbukjon fizikából.


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Nézd, Uram, nekem nézeteim vannak.


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Van bennem valaki, aki rosszat akar nekem.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Aki nyert, az mer.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Minden rosszat el tudok képzelni magamról, de hiába...


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Jobban szem előtt kéne tartanod, hogy amit arról gondolsz, hogy mit gondolnak rólad, azt valójában te gondolod magadról.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Ha teljesen mindegy, válaszd azt, amelyik jobban mindegy.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## maxjoy (2010 Július 18)

Az előítéletet olykor az tartja életben, hogy harcolnak ellene.


----------



## ncs (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

899986897


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

979769777777777777777777777777


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

1011111


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

1123456789


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak.....


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak......menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....menynire semmi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászolásnak....


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

megőrülök :S


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

ijbasdwasd


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

Global Consult Agency


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

20! ÉlJEN A SCI FI


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

sehdffdjdf


----------



## perec11 (2010 Július 18)

Megvan a húsz üzenet és már 10 napja regeltem. Nem tudko ennek elennére semmit sem letölteni megnézin!!!!!


----------



## usgyi (2010 Július 18)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

elsőnek jó lesz


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

*1*

első


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

három


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!!!!!


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Nagyon sok jó, és régi filmet sikerült megnéznem.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Köszönet mindenkinek a feltöltött filmekért.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Külön köszönöm azok segítségét akik eddig nekem, mint egy kezdőnek segítettek.


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)




----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Remélem még lesznek fenn olyan filmek amelyeket régóta keresek?


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek! kiss


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

10 :d


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Az eddíg megtekintett filmek minősége kiváló volt.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

A közeljövőben én is tervezem, hogy segítek az olyan filmekkel amelyeket mások is keresnek.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Csak még sokat kell addíg tanulnom.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Hajrá, a célegyenesben vagyok.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Már nem sok hiányzik.


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Ha elérem a 20-at kapok ajándékot?


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Egy jó szót legalább!!!


----------



## Bandi-47 (2010 Július 18)

Végre a célban!!!


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

gyors voltál Bandi-47


----------



## vistauser (2010 Július 18)

még csak 15


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 18)

415134


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

babapiskóta


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

56


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

999999999999999999999999999


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

1000000000000000000000


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

jek


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

duj


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

trin


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

star


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

panzs


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

sov


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

efta


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

okto


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

ijja


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

des


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Kadi shej cinij.


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

AMaro vurdon majbaroj.


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Manca zsal ando mozivo.


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Szode csaszura szi?


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Me e primavara kamav.


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Milaje ando najarindo than pirav.


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dsd


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Me csi kamav o jivend, ke sil szi.


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

hghbn


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

lvcdrhkopg


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

kjplkjdjdfkefopefkp


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

Tumenca assal e shej taj o savo anglaj skola


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

phenav


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

hlkhkl olfk juj hz jdhs fsdjfkdf fldskf


----------



## theoo (2010 Július 18)

na ker avla!!!


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

jujk kik ghzf dkjfpdfdf


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

kik fjfj jgumlikloléü kiklo hzun gdz fgtrkf fdá


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

jkukfikfi kfikf kdoifkd fdsfsdf fse


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

gfsdgdfg


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

lkjliui ycxc uzuzrtze sdfsdfsd


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

jhgjzj zjfxhgsdfh erfgewfwe


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fgdfg vsdfvsdr fa casdcwew grg regreg fwef


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

hgfhgfh ,jhkuzk refwea ffeewf vsdecv


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fwrefewf fewfwefwefsdf fsdf dfsf dfsdf


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dsfdsf sdfsdfsdfsf fsefe fsefesfsf fesfesfs fesf ef


----------



## snail133 (2010 Július 18)

végre


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fsefs fesfesf sfefesfse fesf efsef


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dsfsdf héáfghfgp bpdlfbtpőltbgplrtbpőpő


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fefef fwfefe fewfwef greg


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

khukjkh hfghfgh hrtgr


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

nem tom hány kell még


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

ááááááááááááááááááááááá dfffffffffdfdf


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

jkjhkjh hrt gregre gregreg gregregreg greg


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

gdfgdfg grefgr gregreg rgeg rgre


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

Nekem ez egy nagyon új játék. Függőség könnyen kialakulhat...


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

gfdlglk dflgáfdlgá fdlgdflg lgrpelg lglrpelgrle grpelgplpőrlg grpelgpő


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

Ez kezd bohózatba fulladni, de legalább nem én vagyok az egyetlen.


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dsf sdfdsffeeoip ifkciewkf ki


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fsléefésl f,el,flé,ef,el,cfelf,lé ,


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

gdfgdfgd gregreg gre


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

gfdg efefloelfvopecovpl lvop


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

édféefőp vpepőlev .pe.v.efew


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

kzjfrth .cvélew.fw,ec, c,ew,clk


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

kuzk ioiolloiloloooooopool


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fefewf fwefewf fewf


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fefewf fwfew zrt6h erfw fyxccaescsd ascsc


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dsafg erfe cdxsc eawsc


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

oplplokdijeufhzehfcn wbzdc wzbczwwwwwwwwwb wzbcbwzbc zwhdbzw


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dffds fefe fewfbvvbthh hnhnnn


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

ppppploko ko ksoldo lkodlsko lcskcmsmc x xbxbbxbxms i wudhuiqwduh


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

fefplpel lcpelpclepcl kiewicwic jwcqojcowijxp pwkdokwoi owqpokpowkwj


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

dawdwd ldlwodl l dowldokk kdwokdok lxwokxjwix


----------



## sayon (2010 Július 18)

és 20...


----------



## Gerg00 (2010 Július 18)

loolfogko lgofkogofgkfl osofodvőplőlőé ll pődőplfp


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

Van néhány versem, amit szeretném, ha elolvasnátok.


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

www.port.hu


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

A Rajongás című könyvet keresem


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

zih


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

7kiss


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

:444:8


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

drdddddd


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

eerrere


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

12:``:


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

13:99:


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

fbb


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

14:fuck:


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

hghg


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

15:d


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

:111:18:12:


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

19:33::twisted:


----------



## Smallspy (2010 Július 18)

20:111:


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

jj


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

erretnnhcxhch


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

gh


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

trdf


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

ngg


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

kkhjhjh


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

ghhh


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

nbnn


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

glkji


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

hello


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

cvb


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

are


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

á


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

rő


----------



## yyoke (2010 Július 18)

wer


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

10-tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd a cica megissza


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

9-kis Ferenc


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

8-leszakadt a polc


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

7-kiflit süt a pék


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

6-hasad a pad


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

5-érik a tök


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

4-észnél légy


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

3-te leszel a párom


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

2-csipkebokor vessző


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

1-megérett a meggy


----------



## stench (2010 Július 18)

én kérek elnézést a fenti 20 hsz-om miatt...


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

dfhb


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

*20?*

20!


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

3. vagy 4.


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

5 meg 20 mp.


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

6van vagy nem van


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

*még kell egy pár*

még kell egy pár


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

volt jobb


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

9 kisferenc az mennyi?


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

10 víz tiszta-e?


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Még ennyi


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

goog (góg) le meg fel


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Ott vagyunk már?


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Nem.


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

tizenöt pjatynagycaty


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Közelítő tél


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Tíz meg hét az mindig tizenhét.


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Nagykorú:12:


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

Pistike mondta annak idején: tizenhulenc...


----------



## Aszravati (2010 Július 18)

meg van a 20-asom!


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

21


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

22


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

23


----------



## Isi__ (2010 Július 18)

24


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

jhfgjn


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## Cavallo (2010 Július 18)

üzenetek: kéne a húsz


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## Cavallo (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## Szaszika1 (2010 Július 18)

21


----------



## tintalali (2010 Július 18)

0.86


----------



## tintalali (2010 Július 18)

Ez gyökhárom per kettő


----------



## tintalali (2010 Július 18)

3.14


----------



## tintalali (2010 Július 18)

Ez pedig Pí


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

én verseket írok. hátha valakinek az is valami, hogy itt éppen véletlenül elolvassa


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

Szabó Lőrinc: Dsuang Dszi álma

Kétezer évvel ezelőtt Dsuang Dszi,
a mester, egy lepkére mutatott.
- Álmomban - mondta - ez a lepke voltam
és most egy kicsit zavarban vagyok.

- Lepke - mesélte - igen lepke voltam,
s a lepke vígan táncolt a napon,
és nem is sejtette, hogy ő Dsuang Dszi...
És felébredtem... És most nem tudom,

most nem tudom - folytatta eltűnődve -
mi az igazság, melyik lehetek:
hogy Dsuang Dszi álmodta-e a lepkét
vagy a lepke álmodik engemet? -

Én jót nevettem: - Ne tréfálj, Dsuang Dszi!
Ki volnál? Te vagy: Dsuang Dszi! Te hát! -
Ő mosolygott: - Az álombeli lepke
épp így hitte a maga igazát! -

Ő mosolygott, én vállat vontam. Aztán
valami mégis megborzongatott,
kétezer évig töprengtem azóta,
de egyre bizonytalanabb vagyok,

és most már azt hiszem, hogy nincs igazság,
már azt, hogy minden kép és költemény,
azt, hogy Dsuang Dszi álmodja a lepkét,
a lepke őt és mindhármunkat én.


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

Szabó Lőrinc: Az irigység erdejében

Dsuang Dszi mester erdejében ültem
és szólt az egylábú virág:
- Óh, százlábú, de jó neked! Te futhatsz,
én állok s nem jutok tovább!

Szólt a százlábú: - Irígyeld a kígyót:
annyi lába sincs, mint neked,
bordái mégis gyorsabban viszik, mint
az én száz lábam engemet!

A kígyó az ég kék szárnyára nézett:
- Óh, szél - mondta panaszosan -
te játszva átsuhansz az óceánon,
s én porban vonszolom magam!

A szél rám nézett: - Látás, te legyőzöl,
te szárnyatlan és testtelen! -
- Mint engem a gondolat! - mondta búsan
s lehúnyta pilláját a szem.

A gondolat már válaszolni készült,
de a szív megelőzte, és
én felsírtam, hogy minden elégedetlen
és harc és kétségbeesés; -

és szólt Dsuang Dszi: - Hiába, ez a törvény,
ez az irígység erdeje!
Élj, küszködj s ne törődj vele, hogy élsz és
halj meg és ne törődj vele!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ide kell írni?


----------



## nagybea (2010 Július 18)

németül akarok tanulni, azért kellene nekem a könyv


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

mert értek ám hozzá
simán
most megnézem, hogy növekszik-e...


----------



## nagybea (2010 Július 18)

mármint azt akarok letölteni


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ó igen


----------



## nagybea (2010 Július 18)

jah, csak hogy valami értelmes is legyen írok egy-két idézetet
Szeretni amennyire csak lehet, mert ez az igazi erõ. Aki nagyon szeret, nagy dolgokat vihet végbe, és amit szeretetbõl cselekszünk, az jó…


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ha nem itt lehet ezt esetleg...


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

akkor írtóra sajnálom...


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

De szükségem van a kompetencia alapú információra


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ééééééééés a net angyala a google keresővel ide irányított


----------



## nagybea (2010 Július 18)

Nem az a mester, aki megtanít valamire, hanem aki megihleti a tanítványt, hogy legjobb tudását latba vetve fölfedezze azt, amit már addigis tudott. (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ez nő. Nő bizony de nem húsz


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

Kozma Andor: A kárthágói harangok


A pápai öreg kollégyiom terme
Csupa vén diákkal zsúfolásig telve.
Ajkuk néma, mint a faragott képeknek,
Pedig verekedő vad fickók lehetnek:
Több homlokon, arcon beforradt sebhelyek,
Kemény hideg-vasra valló emlékjelek;
Van, kinek hiányzik félkeze, féllába . . .
Ilyenek is járnak Pápán iskolába.

Ki históriában kutat világeszmét,
Tudós Bocsor István professzor tart leckét.
Tavaly Debrecenben még Enyéng követje,
Alig egy féléve még tömlöcre vetve,
Most Bécs kegyelméből, rendőrtől figyelve,
Ismét katedráján a hatalmas elme.
Tilalmas részére a honi történet,
Hanem Kárthágórul s Rómárul beszélhet.
Ím, beszél is bőven ékesszavú ajka,
Visszatért diákok szomjan csüggnek rajta.

[...] "S a dicső Kárthágó, mondja a professzor,
Végső viadalra keseredett ekkor.
Ezer éves múltját üti vala arcul,
Hogyha lemond gyáván a rátukmált harcrul.
Maga dölyfös Róma egyedül ha támad,
Nem győz hős haragján Kárthágó hadának.
Barbár Masszinissza, gaz numíd szövetség,
Ez pecsételé meg Kárthágó elestét.

Ám Kárthágó népe a bús végveszélyben
Nagyszerű halálra buzdult föl kevélyen.
A nemzeti zászlók lobogtak kibontva,
Tódultak alájuk, nőtt a had naponta,
Kárthágói férfit asszony nem marasztott,
Hont védeni mentek urak és parasztok,
Kereskedőt üzlet, mesterembert szerszám
Nem kötött le többé, - beálltak ezerszám.

S a zsönge diákok az iskola padját
Fegyverért esengve önként odahagyják . . .
Ó, a boldog ifjak, ép, erős legények,
Mint irigylik őket rokkantlábú vének!
S ezek is elmentek, nem sujthatva mással,
Sujtani az ellent bátor, bölcs tanáccsal.
Talpra, pún! Fegyverre! Ne hagyd ős hazádat!
Nincs kard? - Egyenesre igazítsd kaszádat!
Nincs elég húr íjra, hogy nyilad röpítsed? -
Van hajuk a nőknek, kösd rá, s azt feszítsed!
Lelkes honleányok örömest lenyírják, -
S szereli aranyhúr a harcosok íját.
De a hadhoz pénz kell, s Kárthágónak nincs már,
Rég rabolja Róma, kiürült a kincstár.
Kárthágói delnők, híres csodaszépek
Viselnek gyémántot, igazgyöngyös éket,
Smaragdot, rubintot, zafírt, amethisztet,
Napkeleti topázt, díszét minden dísznek -
S most leszedik sorra, ami rajtuk drága,
S közkincsül teszik le honuk oltárára.
Ó, szent hazafiság magasztos tűz-láza!
Az egész Kárthágót felgyújtja, felrázza.
Mindent a hazáért! . . . S kiki egyetértett:
Sem isten, sem ember, - első a közérdek!
Bástyakőért tornyot, templomot döntöttek
És a harangokból ágyukat öntöttek! . . ."

Mily prelekció ez? Úgy zeng, mint az égbolt . . .
Eszmél a professzor, elhallgat, - elég volt.
Hogy is volt? - Kárthágó, harangok és ágyú . . .?
Mily anakronizmus, tudatlan és bárgyú!
S mégis: a teremben nem mosolyog senki,
Csönd van . . . tüzes arcok . . . s könnyezik mindenki.
Nem szól a professzor; ha még szólna: torkán
Kitörne, mely fojtja, a zokogás-orkán.
Ül sokáig némán, sóhajt keserveset:
"S Kárthágó - elesett."


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

olvassatok verseket!


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

íme még egy:


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

vá most ledobott a net


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

és kommentálom is, hogy meglegyen a 20...


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

párárár meglett a 10


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

Szabó Lőrinc: Melletted




Rosszat nem mondhatsz rám, amit 
meg ne tetéznék; 
katona vagyok katonák közt 
s te vagy a vészfék: 
megállitasz, fogsz, hogy megint 
gyerek lehessek; 
tudom, hogy ma is jó vagyok, 
mikor szeretlek. 

Hogy még bírok embert szeretni, 
magam se értem; 
szidtam a szerelmet, mikor 
róla beszéltem, 
láttam bukásnak, butaságnak, 
esküszegésnek, 
üzletnek, bűnnek, állati 
kényszerüségnek. 

S habzsoltam kéjeit s ez a 
förtelmes étel 
megtöltött annyi csömörrel és 
annyi szeméttel, 
hogy sírtam: két szájjal eszi 
testem az asszony – 
(s mégis ellenség volt, aki jött, 
hogy visszatartson.) 

És most szeretlek, mintha volnék 
megint huszéves; 
tested és lelked porcikái: 
mind kedves-édes; 
kiábrándultságom megint 
gyermeki hit lett, 
mert azzal gyógyitasz, ami 
megbetegített. 

Amikor bennem legnagyobb 
volt már az inség, 
akkor mutatta meg szived, hogy 
van még segítség: 
akármennyi a kín s az undor 
akármilyen nagy, 
mind-mind elmúlik csendesen, 
ha te velem vagy. 

A küzdés piszkát nem birom 
s te vagy a béke, 
háboruimból kivezetsz: 
szeretlek érte; 
utamon a halál felé 
vészfék szerelmed; 
melletted mindig jó vagyok, 
azért szeretlek.


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

hm érdekes ez az olda mi az a kommentálás????


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

ez hogy tetszik?


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

szép szép szabó lőrinc... hm


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

József Attila: Iszonyat




A szobakonyhán félhomály van.
Az alkóv mögött szendereg
csücsörgő szájjal, rongy pólyában
s fölnyög néha egy kisgyerek. 

Rezeg, rándul, mint őszi szélben
tócsa a rideg köveken.
Egy kislány, gondolkodva mélyen,
ül a sarokban félszegen. 

Csak ketten élnek az alkóvban,
kiket vágy éltet s gyűlölet.
Bundás kutyával, megkopottan,
Rákóczi-árny az ágy felett. 

A kislány hétéves. Kiszökne
s itt benn ugrálni sem lehet.
A mama lelkére kötötte
ezt a dögöt, a gyermeket. 

Futna!... Ám oly nagyon tünődik,
hogy majdnem elalszik bele.
Erőt is érez, hogy a földig
egy várost lerontson vele. 

... Ám dagadt szemét nyitja s menten
fölsír a csöpp fiúgyerek.
A lányka végigméri; csendben
megmelegíti a tejet. 

A kékülő arcú gyerekre
mereven néz és hallgatag.
Fakó haján, mint halott lepke,
lógatja szárnyát a szalag. 

Majd az ordító szájba tolja
a tejes üveg cucliját.
A fiú köhög fuldokolva
s mint bot, ha törik, úgy kiált. 

Mint tenger, ráng az apró termet;
a cucli csöpög, mint a csap;
a lány elveszi és a gyermek
nyel, vonít és utánakap. 

Majd ismét a szájába nyomja,
mert már csak tátog és feszül
s mire az szopva megnyugodna,
kiveszi ajkai közül. 

A gyermek nem tudja, örüljön,
vagy sírjon véghetetlenül;
haragja rázza. A tej följön
kis gyomrából s ajkára ül. 

Akárha most született volna,
oly vörös; fején az erek,
mint pondrók, másznak vonagolva;
lába nagyujja megmered. 

Üvölt és hápog; szopna s retteg.
Inyével a homályba kap.
Csak mikor istenek születtek,
szülőkben kélt ily iszonyat. 

A gyermek irtózattól nyirkos, -
ha adja, miért veszi el?
A leány hideg, mint a gyilkos.
Az udvaron vak énekel. 

Igy játszik egy félóra hosszat,
némán és mosolytalanul.
Mikor egy szomszéd nő kopogtat,
megrezzen, mégis válaszul 

lágyan szól ki a hasadékon:
„Tán most kap szegényke fogat!”
Aztán az alkóvba ül s vékony
tíz kis ujjával játszogat. 

Az anya este - hetek óta
így van ez - ölébe veszi
fiát, az őt marokra fogja
s az édes tejet nem eszi. 

Az üveg láttán sírni kezd el;
csak az öl erős melegét
kéri s mint roskadt öregember,
reszketve húnyja le szemét. 

Az anya nem tudja, mi lelte,
(kendőjét ekkor veti le).
A kisleánynak perg a nyelve:
„Időben adtam ennie.” 

„Mama, engedjen főzni engem!”
Már frissen, vidoran nyafog.
A mama fáradtan, esetten
érzi, aludni volna jobb... 

Éjjel a csillagok nem égnek,
évszakok sírnak és egek.
Álmában sír az anya s ébred,
azt hiszi, sír a kisgyerek. 

Azon néma vinnyogás dermed.
Az anya ágyából kikel -
úgy látja, mosolyog a gyermek,
és megnyugodva alszik el... 

Mikor munkába siet reggel,
készít egy kis tízórait
s indul. A kisleány is felkel
s míg ruhát ölt, fogadkozik. 

De nyomja nagy magánya itt benn,
kín löki - játsszék odakint.
Ismét fölsír a gyermek s minden
előlről kezdődik megint.


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

vá kettővel előrébb vagyok háhááááááá


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

ez nem az a klasszikus SZÉP vers...
azonkívül azonban gyönyörű... borzongatóan gyönyörű.


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

ééééééés most már lám az alagút végééééééééééét


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

ügyes vagy


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

de miért dudál???


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

csokíííííííí


----------



## zsolti1969 (2010 Július 18)

Akkor kezdjük a husz hozzászólást,olvastam itt hogy van aki azért van itt mert máshol nem találta a kedvenc zenéit lehet hogy szomorú de a prognózist én sem találtam sehol.
Amugy nagyon fasza az oldal.
Leszek még én itt


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

mármint az alagút vége


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

Szervusz Nasha mingyárt célba érünk juhhuuuuu


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

sok sikert mindenkinek a keresgéléshez!


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

szia Ojho!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

az alagút vége nem dudál, azt hallod amint süvítünk


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

mindjárt, mindjárt!


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

na még kettőt!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

és a nagykorú 18  ez is megvan


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

és HÚSZ!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

fú de izgulok


----------



## Nasha (2010 Július 18)

meg egy ráadás... sziasztok!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

szép volt, remélem meglesz a német könyv


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

és igeeeeen bejutottam a rendszerbe!!!!!


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

halo bárki mindenkész de mégsem enged miért ó miért?????


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

hozzá krll szólni?


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

merén


----------



## Ojho (2010 Július 18)

hozzászóltam most és ugyanaz a szám nő. jajjajj és a regisztráció is már két napos


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

alma


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

köszi az ötletet


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

körte


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

szilva


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

ribizli


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

citrom


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

narancs


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

banán


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

remélem jó helyre írok


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

barack


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

macska


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

kutya


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## Cat111 (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

hat ez eleg bizar


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## TINTUKA (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

Így tényleg könnyű lesz megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

21


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

22


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

23


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

itt ez ez utolsó


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## grofmisi (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## myke29 (2010 Július 18)

vagy mégse?


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

hát igen nekem is van itt pár amit csak innen tudok letölteni


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

a


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

b


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

c


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

d


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

e


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

é


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

f


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

g


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

gy


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

h


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

i


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

í


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

j


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

k


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

l


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

ly


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

m


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

n


----------



## Szossznet (2010 Július 18)

ny


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

11


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

12


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

13


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

14


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

15


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

16


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

Alig kaptam meg a gombot , hogy beleszoljak, de valahogy sikerult.
Kicsit fura az otlet az ABC betuivel , de azert koszi.
Kivancsi vagyok , hogy hanyan hasznaljak .
Igazabol mind az ABC betuit hasznaljuk , kiveve , ha titkosirunk.
eppen ezert szamok jok lesznek - e ?


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

17


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

18


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

kopasz 79 gondolatban megeloztel !


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

19


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

ez mar nekem is 3 , de latom te gyorsabb vagy


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

4 ( nekem )


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

kopaszkam , hol a 20 ? ( nekem 5 )


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

Hat ez keptelenseg , hogy mind csak szamot irtok. ( 6 )


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

ez a legkönnyebb  (5)


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

20


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

kiwi , teged nem jelez a gep , talan kileptel ?
7


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

nem, itt vagyok


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

tenyleg konnyebb , csak hat uncsibb. 8


----------



## kopasz79 (2010 Július 18)

Tud le gyorsan a 20-at és kész.


----------



## csutakjozsef (2010 Július 18)

9,99,999
20-11


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

1000000000


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

Egyedem


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

begyedem


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

87718


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

én már nem tudom hánynál tartok


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

513531


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

1816318


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

úgy látom már csak én maradtam...


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 18)

2325


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

alma


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 18)

három egész tizennégy


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

körte


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 18)

hamár pont spanyolt tanulok: 
Estuve
estuviste
estuvo
estuvimos
estuvisteis
estuvieron


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

szilva


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

*Köszönöm a lehetőséget!*

:d


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

> én már nem tudom hánynál tarto


sorstárs...


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 18)

hice
hiciste
hizo
hicimos
hicisteis
hicieron


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

akkor egy kis német: ich, du, er sie es


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

87731


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

*Köszönet*

Köszönet a lehetőségért!


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

1000


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

> én már nem tudom hánynál tartok


Mellesleg ott van a nevünk alatt.


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

tíz


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

87737


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

ka_be írta:


> Mellesleg ott van a nevünk alatt.


 de ha írom a hozzászólást, akkor nem látszik


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

2000


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

183183418


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

még kettő


----------



## kiwi89 (2010 Július 18)

vége


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

húsz


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

333333


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

jó neked!


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

jó


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

wer bis du?


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

555555


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

nekem még van vagy 10!


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

már csak 9


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

még nyolc


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

hét


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

na még hat


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

adj egy ötöst


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

most egy négyest


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

három


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

2222222222222


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

most már én is kész vagyok! Köszi puszi!


----------



## hcila (2010 Július 18)

szia


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

de tuti


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

hello mindenki


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

stílusokat keresek casio ctk-731-hez


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Lisarazu (2010 Július 18)

megvan 20 mégsem tudok csatolmányt nézni. mi lehet az oka?


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

stilusoskat?


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)




----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

haaa


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

hát persze


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

:j-D


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

cpt kiterjesztésűek a fájlok


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

uhhh


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

és nagyon fontos lenne


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

:---d


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

és magyar nyelvű használati utasítást i keresek ugyanezen szintetizátorhoz


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

------


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

és jó lenne még 10 hozzászólás
vagyis most már csak 9


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

""""""


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

vagyis 8


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

illetve 7


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

¤¤¤¤¤¤


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

de lehet hogy 6


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

10


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

9


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

7


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

6


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

0


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

-1


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

-"2


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

5


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

4


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

na meg ...


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

3


----------



## rudiboy (2010 Július 18)

ceeellll


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

2


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

1


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

00000000


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

100000000000


----------



## zsolezé (2010 Július 18)

2030032061256165120


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 18)

8


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

m


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

n


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

j


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

o


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

k


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

i


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

g


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

h


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

ok


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

ko-


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

szo-


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 18)

nom


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

köszi


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Még egyszer nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 18)

Na még egyszer


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

csá


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

Abc


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

www


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

eee


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

bbb


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

Ez már a 25-ik


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## ABG (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## xenoner (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

tenger


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

tánc


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

hajdú


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

sógor


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

mit


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

kívánsz


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

87861


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

nem


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

kívánok


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

egyebet


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

csak


----------



## ka_be (2010 Július 19)

egy falat kenyeret


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas aliquet massa vel ligula accumsan id blandit mi fermentum.


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Maecenas turpis orci, porttitor non varius sit amet, consequat pulvinar felis. Sed a lectus justo, sed vehicula lectus. Etiam


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

auctor luctus lobortis. Curabitur sem risus, cursus vel blandit in, adipiscing a mauris. Pellentesque lorem eros, tristique eu


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

ultrices vel, volutpat eget est. Etiam at diam eu erat dapibus placerat bibendum non sem. Mauris et urna purus. Ut est elit,


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

molestie eu molestie vitae, pellentesque non nibh. Morbi at aliquam quam. Mauris feugiat cursus gravida. Nullam eu


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

pellentesque nunc. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vivamus non


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

nisl ante, sit amet egestas tortor. Phasellus lobortis ullamcorper aliquam. Sed sit amet volutpat sem. Vestibulum lorem nisl,


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

aliquet at elementum vitae, luctus sit amet neque.


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Vivamus adipiscing justo at dolor aliquam sit amet cursus nisi sodales. Suspendisse potenti. Quisque sed nulla tempus urna


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

consectetur rutrum at vitae enim. Quisque sollicitudin sagittis ante ac consequat. Nam in luctus erat. Nulla facilisi. Mauris


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

interdum dui nec elit pellentesque laoreet. Etiam blandit tellus aliquam orci euismod id feugiat dolor egestas. Suspendisse mi


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

neque, molestie sit amet vehicula ut, malesuada at felis. In et ullamcorper dui. Cras id quam tellus, sit amet tincidunt mauris.


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Praesent ut ligula sed est lobortis mattis. Nulla facilisi.


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Sed consequat, lectus a congue scelerisque, libero erat accumsan arcu, ac dictum neque nisl in elit. Sed sit amet lobortis


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

eros. Duis ornare, lacus quis facilisis fringilla, quam erat interdum metus, at pharetra eros est vel metus. Phasellus ut dolor


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

eros, eu tristique enim. Donec sed lectus erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Quisque aliquet dolor ac neque aliquet sed consequat


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

ipsum suscipit. In posuere tincidunt gravida. In sed neque erat. Phasellus ultrices, tortor et malesuada varius, lacus elit porta


----------



## joryuto (2010 Július 19)

Sed consequat, lectus a congue scelerisque, libero erat accumsan arcu, ac dictum neque nisl in elit. Sed sit amet lobortis eros. Duis ornare, lacus quis facilisis fringilla, quam erat interdum metus, at pharetra eros est vel metus. Phasellus ut dolor eros, eu tristique enim. Donec sed lectus erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Quisque aliquet dolor ac neque aliquet sed consequat ipsum suscipit. In posuere tincidunt gravida. In sed neque erat. Phasellus ultrices, tortor et malesuada varius, lacus elit porta orci, et congue diam lacus vitae massa. Etiam ornare nisi ac odio blandit interdum. Sed molestie dignissim lacus, vitae mattis mi vulputate sit amet. Sed metus ipsum, adipiscing vel viverra pharetra, vestibulum non ligula. Sed eget nisi justo. Nullam ut semper felis. In id vehicula turpis. Suspendisse aliquam, enim et dignissim pulvinar, lectus nisl bibendum diam, at consequat nulla sapien ut orci. Fusce et ultrices velit. Cras vel sapien nisi, in blandit diam.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

[FONT=&quot]Dánia: 
- Igaz-e, hogy Dánia nagy része legóból épült. 
- Nem, de mégis úgy néz ki. [/FONT]


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ő nem ismer félelmet, bár sok szó van amit nem ismer..


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Mit hazudjak, hogy higgyél nekem?


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Mindenki színes bőrű, különben nem látszana.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ha zuhansz próbáld meg elhibázni a földet.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ha nem a megbeszélt helyre mész, mindegy hogy mennyit késel.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ellenőr a járművön, kár hogy nem fordítva!


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

juhéé


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

klm


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

köszike


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

na


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

mlkmnujn


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

zhtjhfjhf


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

jhgcfd


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

kzhgtuf


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

zhzhuzhuzh


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

gvugvu


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

:d


----------



## mzsolti83 (2010 Július 19)

kolos


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

kiss


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Ma lesz a holnap tegnapja.


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

Minden kezdet nehéz, úgy tűnik...


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

I'm not weird, I'm limited edition.


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

Egy vak ember ült egy épület előtt a lépcsőn, lábánál kalap, táblával, a következő szöveggel:
“Vak vagyok. Kérem, segítsenek!”
Arra ment egy újságíró, és látta, hogy a kalapban alig van pénz, csak pár fillér. Lehajolt, dobott a kalapba pár koronát, s anélkül, hogy megkérdezte volna, elvette a táblát, és a másik oldalára írt egy mondatot. Délután visszatért a vak emberhez, és látta, a kalapban sok pénz van. A vak felismerte a lépteit, s megkérdezte tőle, hogy ő írt-e a táblára, s ha ő volt, akkor mit. Az újságíró így válaszolt:
“Semmi olyat, ami nem lenne igaz. Csak soraidnak kicsit más formát adtam.”
Mosollyal az arcán távozott. A vak soha nem tudta meg, hogy a táblán ez állt:
“Tavasz van, és én nem láthatom.”
Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Ha elölről kezdhetném a gyermeknevelést,
fenyegetés helyett festegetésre használnám a kezemet.
Példálózás helyett példát mutatnék.
Nem siettetném a gyereket, hanem hozzá sietnék.
Nem a nagyokost játszanám, hanem okosan játszanék.
Komolykodás helyett komolyan venném a vidámságot.
Kirándulnék, sárkányt eregetnék,
Réten kószálnék, bámulnám a csillagokat.
A civakodás helyett a babusgatásra összpontosítanék.
Nem erőszakoskodnék a gyerekkel, hanem a lelkét erősíteném.
Előbb az önbizalmát építeném, azután a házamat.
Kevesebbet beszélnék a hatalom szeretetéről
és többet a szeretet hatalmáról.”
(*Diane Loomans*)


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

Talán így értelmesebben tudok 20 hozzászólást gyártani..


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Egy anya elvitte Mahatma Gandhihoz a kisfiát. Így könyörgött:
– Kérlek Mahatma, mondd meg a fiamnak, hogy ne egyen cukrot.
Gandhi egy pillanatra megállt, aztán azt mondta:
– Két hét múlva hozd vissza a fiadat. – A meglepett asszony megköszönte a dolgot és azt mondta, így is fog tenni.
Két héttel később az asszony visszatért a fiával. Gandhi a gyerek szemébe nézett és azt mondta:
- Ne egyél cukrot!
Hálásan, de meghökkenve kérdezte meg a nő:
– Miért mondtad azt, hogy két hét múlva hozzam vissza? Akkor is megmondhattad volna neki ugyanezt.
Gandhi azt válaszolta:
– Két héttel ezelőtt még én is ettem cukrot.”
Testesítsd meg azt, amit tanítasz, és csak azt tanítsd, amit megtestesítesz.


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Gyakran szociálisan arra vagyunk kondicionálva, hogy az élet negatív oldalát lássuk. Ha van tíz dolog, ami jól működik, és egy, ami nem, akkor csak arra figyelünk, ami rosszul működik. Ha fiacskánk a húszpontos matekteszten tizenegy pontot ér el, akkor nem a tizenegy pontra koncentrálunk, hanem a kilencre, ami nem sikerült neki. Ha fáj a fejünk, akkor nem azt mondjuk: “A mellkasom, a hasam, a lábam és a karom nem fáj!”, hanem azt: “Úgy fáj a fejem!” Az inggallérunkon lévő rúzsfolt miatt aggódunk, ahelyett, hogy annak örvendenénk, hogy az ingünk kilencven százaléka milyen tiszta! Túl sok ember gondolja azt, hogy realistának és racionálisnak lenni egyet jelent a hibákra való koncentrálással!” (*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

Hallgattam a radiot


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

20


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

es megszolalt egy zene


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

mint kiderult


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

Hernadi Judit volt az


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

Szponzor rock


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

Nagyon megtetszett


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

es itt megtalaltam


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

de amugy is jo kis oldalnak nez ki


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

meg 12 uzenetet kell irnom


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Két dologra kell törekednünk életünkben: először arra, hogy megszerezzük, amit akarunk, másodszor arra, hogy élvezzük. Csak a legbölcsebb emberek érik el a másodikat.” (*Dale Carnegie*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

mar csak 11-et


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

[font=&quot]világunk kozmikus törvényei[/font]


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Az élet nem nehéz, csak nincs rajta fogás.


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

ez volt 10.bejegyzésem.....


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

10-et


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Úgy kell dolgoznunk mintha örökké élnénk és úgy kell élnünk mintha holnap meghalnánk.


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

9-et


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Elvárni a világtól, hogy igazságos legyen veled, mert jó vagy, ugyanolyan, mintha azt várod egy bikától, hogy ne támadjon meg, mert vegetáriánus vagy.” (*Dennis Wholey*)


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ha azt kívánod bárcsak másvalaki lehetnél, elpocsékolod azt az embert aki vagy.


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

8-at


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Elméletileg nincs különbség elmélet és gyakorlat között. Gyakorlatilag van.


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Miért örülünk születés, és miért szomorkodunk temetés alkalmából? Mert nem mi vagyunk az érdekelt fél.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

7-et


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Sose halaszd holnapra, amit holnapután is megtehetsz.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

6-ot


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

5-öt


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

4-et


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

3-at


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Ha éhes vagy, nyalj sót – akkor majd szomjas leszel.” (*zsidó közmondás*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

2-ot


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Fiatalon az élvezet hiánya fájdalom; öregen a fájdalom hiánya élvezet.”


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Jobb csendben maradni, és hagyni, hogy azt gondolják buták vagyunk; mint megszólalni, és minden kétséget elolszlatni e felől.” (*Abraham Lincoln*)


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

egyet


----------



## AdiKovi (2010 Július 19)

elertem a 20-at


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Vannak ellenségeid? Jó. Ez azt jelenti, hogy valamikor, valamit felépítettél már az életedben.” (*Winston Churchill*)


----------



## Zsika* (2010 Július 19)

szamolj 20-ig


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“A pesszimista olyan valaki, aki, ha két rossz közül kell választania, mindkettőt választja.” (*Oscar Wilde*)


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

_Ebben a kérdésben inkább Eric Berne-nel értek egyet, aki a játszmát pótszernek tekinti azok számára, akik - a közelség dolgában szerzett, fájdalmas, korai tapasztalataik miatt - nem tudják elviselni a bensőséges összetartozást, és ennek pótlására választják az érzelmi háborúzás által megszerezhető közelséget. _


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“A fiatal az, akinek fogalma sincs róla, hogy a régi szép idők, az most van.” (*Tímár György*)


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

“Egyszer egy számítógép megvert sakkban – de aztán alulmaradt kick-boxban.” (*Emo Philips*)


----------



## aancika53 (2010 Július 19)

A hozzászólásaim megvannak, és talán valakinek még tetszett is..??


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Teljesen normális vagyok. A hangok is ezt mondták.


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Aancika, tetszett


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Több mint négyszáz közúti baleset történt a hétvégén, nyolcan meghaltak.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

A munka az unalomtól való félelem.


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség, hogy az előbbinek határai vannak. Albert Einstein


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Lehetőség szerint olyanokkal dolgozz, akik még nálad is használhatatlanabbak! Ez jó fényt vethet rád. Scott Adams


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Fogadd el: egyszer te vagy a galamb, máskor meg a szobor. Scott Adams


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

A férfit autó- és polcszerelésre teremtették. Derek Landy


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Az, hogy választunk egy utat, azt jelenti, hogy a többit elhagyjuk - aki megpróbál követni minden lehetséges utat, a végén mindegyiket elveszíti.


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

a


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Gyerekkoromban minden éjszaka egy bicikliért imádkoztam. Miután láttam, hogy Isten nem így működik, loptam egyet magamnak, és a megbocsátásért imádkoztam. Emo Philips


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Lelki társ az, akivel legnagyobb örömünket és legbenső félelmeinket is megoszthatjuk, akinek legsúlyosabb bűneinket és javíthatatlan hibáinkat is bevallhatjuk, aki által legnagyobb reményeinket és talán megfogalmazhatatlan álmainkat is tisztázhatjuk.


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

A pofátlanságnak vannak olyan magas fokai, amiért nem jár büntetés, csak csodálat. Peterdi Pál


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Az élet arról szól, hogy bízz az érzéseidben. 
Kockáztass!
Merj önmagad lenni! 
Tanulj a múltból. 
Becsüld meg az emlékeket.
És vedd észre; az élet mindig megy tovább..


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

b


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Nálunk otthon én vagyok a főnök, a feleségem csak a döntéshozó. Woody Allen


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

és 1


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Sok-sok létidő kihívásain vagytok túl. Túl vagytok 10 éven, ahol spirituális értelemben végigjártátok az általános iskolát, amit a középiskola, majd pedig a főiskola követett. És most készen álltok a Mester Kurzusra.


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Életünk hangulatai életünk szépségei: csak aki minden hangulatának teljesen átengedi magát, az él igazán. (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

c


----------



## sornevu (2010 Július 19)

Itt állok én e kerge hős 
kabátom vízlepergetős 
a szmájli számra ráfagyott 
ha nem szeretsz, hát ne szeress 
ez itt csak egy teszt sms 
hogy nyomkodom tehát vagyok. Varró Dániel


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyt, hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Az Új Energia itt van


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Korábbi Shoudjainkban rengeteget


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

beszéltünk már erről


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Itt van


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

ez egy olyan energia


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

ez érdekes


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

d


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

ami az Otthonon kívül került megteremtésre


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Ez így tök király, néhány könyvet már évek óta keresek.


----------



## alicecullen87 (2010 Július 19)

Alice Cullen


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Az erő legyen mindenkivel.


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

és ezt ti alkottátok meg


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

milyen energia?


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

e


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Ennek fizikája és jellemzői


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Aki másnak vermet ás, az sírásó.


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

nagymértékben különböznek


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

a régi vibrációs energiától


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 19)

f


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

*shaumbra anyagok mesterek sorozat

*


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

amivel ezidáig dolgoztatok


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

“Ha szeretet van az életünkben, az pótol ezernyi dolgot, ami hiányzik. Ha nincs szeretet, mindegy, mink van, az sosem lesz elég.” (Dan Millman)


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Ezzel most nem azt akarom mondani


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

Dan millman filmet lattam, tetszett


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

a bekes harcos utja


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

nekem az egyik kedvencem


----------



## djimrus (2010 Július 19)

a benzinkutas mar megtalalta amit keresek


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

“Ha azt szeretnéd, hogy a dolgok valóban megváltozzanak, más gondolatokra van szükséged.” (Abraham Hicks)


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

igen, ő megtalálta


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

“Ha a sikernek van titka, akkor az abban a képességben rejlik, hogy megértjük a másik ember nézőpontját és az ő szemszögéből is látjuk a dolgokat, nemcsak a sajátunkéból.” (Henry Ford)


----------



## valandra (2010 Július 19)

“Sosem tudhatod milyen eredményei lesznek a cselekedeteidnek, de ha nem cselekszel eredményük sem lesz.” (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

A gyógyulni akarás a gyógyulás része.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Nagyon elegem van már az egyetemből! A francba.. akkor inkább lediplomázom!


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Aki szelídít, az korcsosít is.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

A legfájóbb tett, örömet színlelni.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

50 éves kor felett minden romlik, csak az erkölcs javul.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ne vásárolj élelmet éhesen, vagy jóllakottan.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

Ismétlés az unalom apja.


----------



## lettacs (2010 Július 19)

A jópofák többnyire jó pofátlanok.


----------



## szekus (2010 Július 19)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Próbáljunk úgy élni, hogyha meghalunk, a temetkezési vállalkozó is szomorú legyen!!!!


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Amikor hajnali négykor téves kapcsolás ébreszt, gondolj arra, hogy rosszabb is lehetett volna: ha jó a szám.


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A sör rákkeltő!!! Csak rá kell önteni egy alvó rákra, és rögtön felébred.


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Úgy éld az életed, ahogyan te akarod, és ne úgy, ahogy mások akarják!


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A legrosszabb rokon a skizofrén anyós.


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

*köszönöm*

köszi


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Anyám bennszülött, apám kint várt!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

1234


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a Világegyetemben. /Thomas Edison/


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

*miért*

de miért


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A válság érinti a rappereket is 50cent is már csak 25cent


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Danke schön - Szívesön.


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

*abc*

abcd


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

sas


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Nyugodtan vedd, és fogyaszd az olcsó üdítőitalokat, hiszen a vegyszerek annyira drágák, hogy nem érné meg azokat beletenni!


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Az élet nem könnyű!! 
Vannak nehéz pillanatai, és van, hogy nem megy egyszerűen semmi!! 
És ezt igazán csak az érezheti, aki vitt már zongorát csigalépcsőn!!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

répa


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A rasszisták egy kevésbé ismert gondja, hogy fekete az árnyékuk.


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

galamb


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

béka


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Mondtam az orvosnak, hogy eltörtem a lábam két helyen. Azt mondta, máskor ne menjek erre a két helyre.


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

szunyog


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Szerintem nem az volt a baj, hogy elmondtam a véleményemet!! 
Hanem az, hogy meghallották!!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

hal


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

süket


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Az igazságból elveszett az "i"! 
(Hofi)


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

jépatojta


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

vak


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

A tudás az, ha tisztában vagy vele, hogy a paradicsom gyümölcs. A bölcsesség az, ha mégsem teszed egy gyümölcssalátába.


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Én nem félek a munkátol,ha kell mellé is fekszek!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

sánta


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

hazug


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Akkor jó az ásás,ha más ás!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

ember


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye


----------



## saelon (2010 Július 19)

Légy realista! Követelj lehetetlent!


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

mama


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

unoka


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

uncsi


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

A4es papíromat hasonló Audira cserélném


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

duma


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

Alakul a napom


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

idő


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

limit


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

süt a nap, itt a nyár!


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)

és megvan a 20


----------



## Jucus72 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

jucus72 írta:


> és megvan a 20


1


----------



## niktop33 (2010 Július 19)

de meddig még segítség


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

chapmanfreeborn írta:


> 1


2


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*abcd*

abcdeéfg



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

gyhiíjk


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*aab*


eéfg12345


ibrob írta:


> abcdeéfg


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*aab*

15698kiss



ibrob írta:


> eéfg12345


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*aab*

123658



ibrob írta:


> 15698kiss


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

szia ibrob


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*nagyon köszönöm*

, nagyon nagy segítség


ibrob írta:


> 123658


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*nyelvvizsgáznom kell*

kjknhbvuhf




ibrob írta:


> , nagyon nagy segítség


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

mindjárt megvan a 20...


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*ahnjj*

1234569


ibrob írta:


> kjknhbvuhf


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*njkir*

12345698


ibrob írta:


> 1234569


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

+48 óra


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*nmklj*

12
5698nklhzoi


ibrob írta:


> 12345698


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*hgfuigriqafchasvkf*

mdfksfjvéldjgpowejgélwmgwr





ibrob írta:


> 12
> 5698nklhzoi


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*fgbfhtzgtfdhbdfh*

dfhgettzhherz




ibrob írta:


> mdfksfjvéldjgpowejgélwmgwr


----------



## chapmanfreeborn (2010 Július 19)

+1


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*ghdezfdbndgh*

hgjktzitzi



ibrob írta:


> dfhgettzhherz


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*tw5twerew*

ft346z3rzt



ibrob írta:


> hgjktzitzi


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„A motiváció az, amikor az álmaid munkaruhát öltenek.”
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*gsgrwr*

dfrtwet5twrtgkiss


ibrob írta:


> ft346z3rzt


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*fghdfzw*

hjujhfghcd


ibrob írta:


> dfrtwet5twrtgkiss


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*retzez*

fjrzur


ibrob írta:


> hjujhfghcd


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„A sör annak bizonyítéka, hogy Isten szeret minket és azt szeretné, hogy boldogok legyünk.”
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*tertze6z*

uer7zezetztr:razz:quote=ibrob;2308964]fjrzur[/quote]


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*zzhzwzt*

hjdztezheth


ibrob írta:


> uer7zezetztr:razz:quote=ibrob;2308964]fjrzur


[/quote]


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„A borban bölcsesség van, a sörben szabadság, a vízben pedig baktériumok”
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

kezdem


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*tzerzezh*

urturrturtu



ibrob írta:


> hjdztezheth


[/quote]


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## ibrob (2010 Július 19)

*hdiqzrqwh*

KDSHTEÉFNASLKFJOI


ibrob írta:


> urturrturtu


[/quote]


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

ja ez már 17 volt most 16 van


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

sztrapacskamacska


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Ciróka őrnagy


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Kugligolyóbis


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Rendíthetetlencse


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

így nem is olyan unalmasírozni!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Frankilin!
Én antialkoholista vagyok De már van 8 üzenetem!!!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Mindezt egy kedves barátnőmért, aki...


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

férjhez fog menni, és...


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

meg akarom szerezni neki a Kóristák kottáját, hogy...


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

a gyerekekkel (aki vannak vagy 20-an) elénekeljük


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Amúgy, semmi közöm nincs kANADÁHOZ:-(
sAJNOS


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Bár, ezt most ciki volt bevallani.


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

De így már 15 üzenetem van!!!!!!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Ha ezek után nem fogom tudni két nap múlva letölteni, mérges leszek, mert...


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

mindezt a munkaidőmből teszem, amit...


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

úgyis be kell pótolnom!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Csurrcsuricsurrcsuricsurrcsuricsuricsuricsurr!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Bármily hihetetlen, ez a kedvenc beéneklő gyakorlatom!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Ezzel át is lebegtem a bűvös 20-as határ felett!!!! További jó szórakozást!! KÉt nap múlva jövök a Kóristák kottákért!!! Páá!!!


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Jéééé. Egy érdeekes jelenség. Csí Pomázról!!! Nem Te vagy az??? És ráadásul tudom szereted a sört is??? (NB?????)


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„Tudni, kinek írunk, a tudást jelenti, hogyan írjunk.”
Virginia Woolf


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Csí!!! Te vagy az? Te felismersz a nevem és tartózkodási helyem alapján!
???


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Ha Te vagy, akkor ez egy nagyon érdekes véletlen ám!


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

a sörös idézeteket Franklin miatt küldtem


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

őszintén?
sajnos nem


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Csí! Te is a 20 üzenetért hajtasz???


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Akkor nem Te vagy az.


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

a 20 üziért is


----------



## Ágnesasszony (2010 Július 19)

Azt hittem, NB vagy (monogram), ő egy kedves, nagyon kedves pomázi ismerősöm, és szereti a sört és a Csít. Velem ellentétben, aki egyiket sem. De őt igen. De akkor nem Te vagy Ő. Bocsánat. További jó szórakozást!


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

sajnálom


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

a Csi a nevemből adódik  egy barátnőm használja előszeretettel és "rajtam ragadt" :grin:

Jó böngészést!


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

ja, és köszi a beszélgetést!


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

”Az iskolának nevezett hely nem ad választ a nagy kérdésekre, egyedül abban segít, hogy elfogadjuk őket az élet valóságaként.”
Orhan Pamuk


----------



## gyöngyi0229 (2010 Július 19)

ez tűnik a legegyszerűbb megoldásnak...


----------



## gyöngyi0229 (2010 Július 19)

köszi a tanácsot


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

első, jaj, de sok kell még a húszhoz!


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

azonban itt a második!


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

ez meg a harmadik, de még mindig távol van a húsz.


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

négy, biz' oda nem mégy!


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

öt, egyre közelebb a cél...


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

hogy bírják ezt az adminok?


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

ez a hetedik, elég kemény meló, na.


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

nyolc, az már majdnem tíz, ami a húsz fele!


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

kilenc, hajaj, fárad az agyam, de vonnegut érdekel nagyon...


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

íme a félút, innen nem fordulok vissza.


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

tizenegy.


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

tucat! haladok, lassan, de biztosan.


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

safgh


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

'zenhárom, szerencsétlen szám, remélem, nem most lesz szerverleállás!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

dfhehhjghjg


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

tizennégy, huhu, látom a célszalagot!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

kissggggggg


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

3x5 = 15


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

bozka is a házban!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

hahaha


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

5*5=25


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

van egy fórum, ahol 7000-nél is több posztom van, de ez a húsz többet ér mindegyiknél!


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

asasasa


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

bozka, neked mi kell?


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

itt a 19., egy poszt és örülés!


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

B


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

száélkjhgf


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

h


----------



## omicron (2010 Július 19)

és húsz! (L)


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

korg pa 60 stylus


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

soha nem írtam fórumra de ez megéri


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

lesz?


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

D


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

én sem vagyok jártas ilyesmiben


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

A


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

no nézzünk vmi mást


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

reméljük


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

42


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

Vogonok


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

szünet


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

123333


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

ok


----------



## bozka (2010 Július 19)

zéró


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

20


----------



## helguli (2010 Július 19)

ha már megvan a 20 hsz és a 2 napos regisztrációs idő, miért nem vagyok még állandó tag?


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

csináltam kaját


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

jó kérdés


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„Az álmok olyanok, mint az emberek, véletlenségből hasonlíthatnak egymásra, de sosem egyformák.”
José Saramago


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

„A tapasztalat brutális tanár, de tanultok. Istenemre, tanultok.”
C.S. Lewis


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

m


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

brrrr micsoda emberek vannak


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

123


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

Ne félj attól, hogy lassan haladsz; egyedül attól félj, hogy egy helyben állsz!


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

és már csak kettő kell


----------



## kisdraga1 (2010 Július 19)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

What about the culture? The heritage?...


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

már csak 1...


----------



## Csi (2010 Július 19)

... és, igeeeeeen  :ugras:


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

ez mire jó


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

123


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

456


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

789


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_*16*_


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*15*


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_14_


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*13*


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_12_


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*11*


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_10_


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*9*


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_8_


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_*7*_


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

Sziasztok!
Hmm


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*6*


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

Csak írjak és kész?


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_5_


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

Nagyon kell az a sorozat...


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

*4*


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

csak


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

látom más is így van ezzel


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_2_


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

hmm hmm hmm


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

na te megvagy


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

:d


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)




----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)




----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)




----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

ez nem valami átverés?


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

123


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_*456*_


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

neeem


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## benike97 (2010 Július 19)

_*789*_


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

már nem kell sok


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

hmm jó jó


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

15 megvan


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

oké


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

óh ez a 20 mp


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

és megvan a 20


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

rádobok még egyet


----------



## nanev (2010 Július 19)

csövi


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

20


----------



## csima67 (2010 Július 19)

20+1


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

*fantasztikus ez 20 kommentes rendszer,de tényleg*

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyycssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
gthhhhhhhhg


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

3. üzenet felszállásra kész.


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

szuper az a 20-as rendszer


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

fantasztikus


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

király


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

h


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

ez már kezd beteges lenni


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

10... jól szóltál, amakir.


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

20. Éljen!


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

márcsak 14 üzenet


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

ó istenem és ez a 20másodperces szabály is


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

ez kikészít


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

durva


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

már kezdek nagyon kifáradni


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

már csak 8 üzenet


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

vért izzadok de komolyan


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

enyit szenvedni egy könyvért


----------



## Obsidian (2010 Július 19)

bónusz


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

a boltokban nem kapható már


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

neten meg nem rendelhető


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

de itt letölthető


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

nagyon jók a ezek a melléknevek


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

még hozzá folyamatos melléknévi igenév képzői


----------



## amakir (2010 Július 19)

na mentem köszi


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

asddv


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

asdfgb


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

hdkla


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

jskfé


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

gshá


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

123455


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

fvlhgáhé-nhb


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

géjásfvlk


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

lefhéahgéás


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

köszi =1:wink:


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

hgasdk


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

fdslbgÁAÍ


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

Francba tényleg azt hittem nehéz lesz 20 beírás, de ez a megoldás ok.


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

bchasgcéa


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

király...


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

dshvgéíhÁAFÉ


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

nagyobb király.......


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

Fdgáafgjgjloedéfn


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

Asdasawcth


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

a=szép volt


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

Te jó ég!


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

kettendgalvn


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

*Kössze*

Élek a lehetőséggel 001


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

nem adom fel... még16 beírás


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 002


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

bocs a sok hülyeségért csak meg kéne szereznem 20 hozzászólást
sorry


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

egen, mán megyen


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 003


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

dkhgésvl


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 004


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

kalin shfáakanakl


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 005


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

nem rossz


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

nah végre....


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

De ha most sorra írkálok, azt hiszik bekattantam :O


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 006


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 007


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

már nem sok van hátra


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 008


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

Na látom a többiek is nyomják  Szal akkor remek


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 009


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Egy év alatt nem jött nekem össze a 20..


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

kitartás Rose21 
mitszeretnél letölteni


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

*20 hsz*

Sziasztok

20-ból az 1.


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 010


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

20-ból az 2.


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

remélem másnak is lesz lehetősége


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

X szemes leszámolható tatty teddy macis képet szerenék :$ - 7


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Élek a lehetőséggel 011


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

20-ból az 3.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

Na már írni se tok  - 8


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

na azért munkás


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Nyilván...


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

20-ból az 4.


----------



## Szimmcsy (2010 Július 19)

bxslk


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

unom


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

De túlélhető...


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

De most megcsinálom ezt a 20 bigyót, és még akkor is várnom kell 2 napot  - 9


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

5.


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

fagyi


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

6. + vagy 47 óra


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

még fagyi


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

Nekem szerencsére nem... ;-)


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

7.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

vanilia


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

18.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

8.


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

sztracsi


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

18 ..


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

9.


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

citrony


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

erdei bic-mac


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

10.


----------



## Galopp (2010 Július 19)

21. na


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

na még ez a 20mp is lassan telik - 14


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

pucs mazsival


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

11.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

javít: puncs +mazsi


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

12.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

ééss 5


----------



## Che' (2010 Július 19)

total .20


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

14-1.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

ja


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

14.


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

asdasd


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

15.


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

vdvbcvxb


----------



## Rose21 (2010 Július 19)

Na én asszem befejeztem  2 nap múlva kiderül mit lelek itten


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

16.


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

n,m,bn,


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

17.


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

18.


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

kösz szépen ezt a fórumot t.sz.t. admin!!!


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

19.


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## WhiteMagic (2010 Július 19)

Még 47 óra...


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

99999999


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

1010101010101010


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

1111111111111111111111


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

2222222222222222222


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

3333333333333333333


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

4444444444444444444


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

555555555555555


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

6666666666666666


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

77777777777777777


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

888888888888888888888888888


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

99999999999999999


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

10101010101010


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

Ez nagyban megkönnyíti a dolgokat, úgyhogy köszi!!!


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

11-111-1111-11111-111111


----------



## wilmanegra (2010 Július 19)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm admin!!!!


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

dtri


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

hrztrt


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

padlószegélycsatorna


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

Szerintetek mi az?


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

Ötlet?


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

Nehezíti a dolgot, hogy tetőre kell...


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

frhgsej


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

knbesktbn


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

sbdk


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

fdjfjfjf


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

buuuuuuuuuuuuppppp


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

zuuuuuummmmmmmmm


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

plötttttttttty


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

krrrrr


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## Bupp (2010 Július 19)

bupp


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Szerver teherbírás teszt


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Ha 2(0) hozzászólásom lenne...


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

Az életem is szebb lenne...


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## Mosomaci (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Július 19)

Béla


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

*hozzaszolas*

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

Ez jó ötlet!


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

7 húú haladok!


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

*hozzaszolas2*

nem tudok mást


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

már olyan sokat találtam amit nem tudtam emiatt letölteni!


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

Experidance anyaga van valakinek?


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

*hzzaszolas3*

hozzaszolast generalok


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

Láttam őket élőben és szuper volt. Most mindent keresek velük kapcsolatban.


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

Kórusok felvételeit is keresem.


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

én két vapot kell várnom, hyog letölthessek?


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## ritvir (2010 Július 19)

120


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

íyyÍyÍyyíx


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

123444411


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

ttsak letölteni szeretnék eppár könyvet


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

xíxyíxyíxsdsadsycxycdfdsfydcyxcy


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

dddd


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

ggggggggg


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

négy


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

öt


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 4


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 9


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

hat


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

hét


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 10


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 11


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

na ki nyer?


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 12


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

kilenc


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tíz


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uztenet 13


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenegy


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 14


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 15


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

mindjárt megvagy malik


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 16


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenhárom


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 17


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizennégy


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum01


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 18


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenöt


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 19


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum02


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenhat


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 20


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenhét


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum03


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizennyolc


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum04


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum05


----------



## malikzoli (2010 Július 19)

uzenet 21


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

húúúsz


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum06


----------



## orom1971 (2010 Július 19)

huszonegy


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum07


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum08


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum09


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum10


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum11


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum12


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum13


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum14


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum15


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum16


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

így aztán nem is olyan nehéz ez a feladat...


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*0*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum17


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

:lol:


Benita03 írta:


>


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum18


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*1*

kiss


Benita03 írta:


> :lol:


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forum19


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

Benita03 írta:


> kiss


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz:shock:


----------



## Frici59 (2010 Július 19)

Forumok


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

:d


benita03 írta:


>


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*5*

:..:


Benita03 írta:


> :d


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*7*

:444:


benita03 írta:


> :..:


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*8*

:--::--::--::--:


Benita03 írta:


> :444:


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

Aki *á*-t mond, mondjon _bé_-t is.


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

*Ajándék *lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*9*

9


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

Az *arany *a sárban is arany.


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*10*

10


benita03 írta:


> 9


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*11*



benita03 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## ji0001 (2010 Július 19)

Jó *asszony *a háznak koronája.


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*12*



benita03 írta:


> 11


 12


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*13*



benita03 írta:


> 12


 13


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*14*



benita03 írta:


> 13


 14


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*15*



benita03 írta:


> 14


 05


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*06*



benita03 írta:


> 05


 16


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*17*



benita03 írta:


> 16


 17


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*18*



benita03 írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*19*



benita03 írta:


> 18


 19


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*20*



benita03 írta:


> 19


20


----------



## Benita03 (2010 Július 19)

*ráadás*



Benita03 írta:


> 20


 +


----------



## claimin (2010 Július 19)

első


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

Értem én, hogy non stop, csak nem értem meddig van nyitva...


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

Értem én ,hogy gőzgép, csak nem értem, mi hajtja...


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

3.


----------



## claimin (2010 Július 19)

utolsó


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Lakers Fan For Life


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## claimin (2010 Július 19)

soha életemben nem láttam még ekkora hűhót csapni egy hüjje kép miatt.


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Defense


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Twice Between the Leg


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Mvp!mvp!mvp!


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

HUNstoppabble


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

456-jqk


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## mesi1618 (2010 Július 19)

20 végre... -.-"


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Artemis Entreri


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

NBA Champion 2010 Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Roflmao


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Omg


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Kaze no Kizu


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Super Size me


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

AfK


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

Little Wild Cat + Little Doggy For Life


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

uccsó előtti


----------



## Beldorl (2010 Július 19)

uccsó végre


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## greyer001 (2010 Július 19)

a


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## greyer001 (2010 Július 19)

b


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## greyer001 (2010 Július 19)

c


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## Gyurgyevó (2010 Július 19)

Amíg elkortyolom a kávét, kitart az álomduzzadt nyugalom. Amint kissé ébredezni kezdek, a világ összes nyavalyás gondja megszólít. A rádió földrengésről, szökőárról, tűzfészekről, robbantásokról, merényletekről, csillagháborúról, balesetekről tájékoztat. Az ember már reggel kénytelen azt hinni, hogy ez lesz az utolsó napja. Vavyan Fable.


----------



## Szabrina996 (2010 Július 19)

20


----------



## greyer001 (2010 Július 19)

d


----------



## julius18 (2010 Július 19)

ani


----------



## julius18 (2010 Július 19)

vik


----------



## julius18 (2010 Július 19)

juli


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

13


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

17


----------



## spm (2010 Július 19)

18


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

:d


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

élSmfgék


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

mklxmpkd


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

kjhkjhd


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

jfjhdj


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

felhős az ég


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

jnfjjyd


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

mhjadhf


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

khbdfhgsdkgs


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

kskktr


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

nyár van


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

gkaD


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

,yeztye


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

egy


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

dfhDF


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

este van


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

ketto


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

nbycvjbcy


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

nbcvhby


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

jaj de jo


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

bcvkjbjv


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

négy


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

hbcc


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

jycvjcy


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

,xcm,yxc


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

cjycvhjcy


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

hgtrew


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

jhsdfkhgsdf


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

hat


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

yvjyv


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

hét


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

msjaj


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

nyolc


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

xnjsgHGfgflkhvlkHDfljhAOUFglHFjlAHFD


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

kilenc


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

hyxchgDFhgaf


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

este


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

mcvnjsDN d kJSbJ jbjba Jbojbj bhjf


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

reggel


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

Vége!!!


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

ma


----------



## Sz.Melinda (2010 Július 19)

Vége"!!!


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

10


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

Na már nem is tudom, hányadiknál járok!


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

Na még 5 kell!


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

holnap


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

mindjárt kész


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

cica


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

kell még


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

igen


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

16


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

12


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

19


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

20


----------



## ilona.icu (2010 Július 19)

vége


----------



## Virág47 (2010 Július 19)

jenny72 írta:


> mindjárt kész


Szerintem én hamarabb kész vagyok!


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

na még plusz 1


----------



## jenny72 (2010 Július 19)

te nyertél


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 19)

Itt


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 19)

vagyok


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 19)

én


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 19)

is


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Így azért könnyebb megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Tedd, ami szívednek kedves, és az lesz majd a törvény.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Okos, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Ha kétségeid vannak, légy magabiztos!


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

A tapasztalat jó iskola csak a tandíj magas.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Szórd szét kincseid - a gazdagság legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Nyűdd szét díszeid - a szépség legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Feledd el mulatságaid - a vígság legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Égesd el könyveid - a bölcsesség legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Pazarold el izmaid - az erő legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Oltsd ki lángjaid - a szerelem legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Űzd el szánalmaid - a jóság legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Dúld fel hiedelmeid - a hit legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Törd át gátjaid - a világ legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Vedd egybe életed-halálod - a teljesség legyél te magad.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Az igazság csupán annak függvénye, hogy ki az aki meséli, s ki az aki hallgatja.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Csak azok látják meg a világot a maga valóságában, akiknek a szemét már tisztára mosták a könnyek.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

A varjú egy olyan énekesmadár, amely a zeneakadémiát levelező tagozaton végezte.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

A boldogsághoz vezető út karbantartás miatt zárva!


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Ha minden kötél szakad – valaki nagyot esik.


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

A gondolkodás olyan, mint az ejtőernyő. Akkor jó, ha nyitott!


----------



## Bianka10 (2010 Július 19)

Mindenkit érhet baleset, ha idejében ott van.


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*1*

1


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*2*

2


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sfda*

fsda


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*asdf*

afsd


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*afds*

afds


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*ew*


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*fgsdf*


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*xcx*


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*dsf*


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sfg*

fdg


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sfgsgf*

dfsgsdfg


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sdg*

sgdf


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*ysg*

sdgy


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sdg*

sdg


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*ee*

eee


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*sfaa*

sdafsafd


----------



## Alvin3 (2010 Július 19)

*dfd*

dfdf


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Nekem nem nagyon akart összejönni a 20 hozzászólás. Igaz elég ritkán jutok ide, de olyan jó tanulni valókat találtam ittt, hogy igyekszem. Szeretnék egy jó állást, de mindig kell valami, amit nem tudok, ezért elhatároztam, hogy gyúrom a németet és azért is lesz jó állásom még ilyen idősen is.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Még csak 4-nél járok. :-(


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

De egyel mindig növekszik.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Az én üzenetem meg rövidül.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

9


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Hát elég cikinek érzem ezt a fajta üzenetgyűjtést, de ha működik, igazán mindegy.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Hogyan lehetne egy szakmát önállóan elvégezni? Hol szerezhetek hozzá megfelelő e-könyvet? Pl. idegenforgalmi tananyagot? Valakinek ötlete? Mindig ez hiányzik ahhoz, hogy munkát kapjak.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Már elég későre jár. Aludnom kellene, különben álmos leszek holnap. Aztán nem sikerül teljesítenem az álláskeresésben.


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

11


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

14


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

15


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

hurrá, haladok


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

már majdnem itt a cél


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

már csak egy kell


----------



## beekeeper57 (2010 Július 19)

Köszönet a tippért.


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

Lehet csak letölteni fogok de lehet hogy nem


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

valamik


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

ez lesz az a 3.


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

most írom a 4.-et


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

most az 5.


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 19)

egyszer majd csak összejön


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

1


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

2


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

3


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

4


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

5


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

6


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

7


----------



## birot (2010 Július 19)

8


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

10?


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

kiss89


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

69 xd


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

köszike


----------



## timike1967 (2010 Július 20)

jó éjt


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

*köszönöm*

Szia!

Köszönöm a tájékoztatást!


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## birot (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*1*

1


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*3*

3


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*4*

4


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*6*

6


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

10 köszönöm


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

9 köszönöm


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*8*

8


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

8 köszönöm


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*9*

9


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

7 köszönöm


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

5 köszönöm


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

21 köszönöm


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

4 köszönöm


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

3 köszönöm


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

2 köszönöm


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## janikag70 (2010 Július 20)

és még 1


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

*12*

12


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Kedves99 (2010 Július 20)

14 köszönöm !


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

21


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

22


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

biztos, ami biztos


----------



## drazen (2010 Július 20)

és mindenkitől elnézést kérek, innen Pécsről!


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

b


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

c


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

d


----------



## petersen87 (2010 Július 20)

e


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

aha


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

22


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

24


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

25


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

26


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

27


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

28


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

32


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

36


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

40


----------



## vargabj (2010 Július 20)

88


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

be-


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

lép-


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

nék


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

mert


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

már


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

rég


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Legyetek üdvözölve!


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

Ez mi ez?


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

na


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

még


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

igen


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

sokat


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

ki-


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

kell


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

írnom


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

sebaj


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

na még 10


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

db


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

-hoz


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

még 6


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

kb


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

még 8


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

vagy 6?


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*1*

Nadányi Zoltán:
Sokáig várattál magadra

Sokáig várattál magadra,
pedig hogy vártalak.
Lélegzetfojtva, szívszakadva,
virágos fák alatt.
Vártam, hogy felvirít virágos
ruhád a fák alatt,
virágoktól kábán, virágos
szavakkal vártalak.

Sokáig várattál magadra,
leszálltak a ködök.
kopasz ágak közt fennakadva,
egy szál levél zörög.
Lehervadtak mind a virágok,
virágos szép szavak.
Vigyázok, meg ne láss. Vigyázok,
hogy meg ne lássalak.


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

hajrá Tailor11


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

mindjárt bent vagyok


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

köszi cricri


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*2*

Fegyvertelennel nem vívok szellemi párbajt

*fable


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

ok még 1


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

megvan a 20!!!!!!


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

na ez már elég?


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

na még 1


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

Tailor11, Te is bent vagy!!


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

megyünk töltögetni?


----------



## Tailor11 (2010 Július 20)

go skillet go


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*3*

Anne Shirley: A holnap mindig tiszta, nem szennyezi hiba


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*4*

A szerelem egy selyem fonál, amely könnyen elszakad, össze lehet ugyan kötni, de a csomó megmarad
Márai Sándor: Az igazi


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*5*

mess with the best!
die like the rest!
hackers.... zero cool


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*6*

épp amikor kezdtem megszokni a tegnapot, hát nem eljött a mai nap.
finn falfirka


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*7*

Az ember azt becsüli leginkább, aminek híján van, s mindent felnagyít, amire vágyik.
-Henri-Friédéric Amiel-


----------



## cricri (2010 Július 20)

miééért?


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Reggelt


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Mindenkinek


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*8*

József Attila
Tiszta szívvel


Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,
se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.
Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.
Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.
Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.
Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.
Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek
s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.
1925. március


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Csodás


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*9*

Napnak, holdnak bolondja voltam,
most már te vagy napom és holdam.
Hold vagy, delejes, nap vagy, áldó,
Én meg holdkóros napimádó.
Nadányi Zoltán


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Jó Hogy írtad Skillet!


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*10*

Nem az az élvezet, ha nincs semmi dolgunk; az igazi, ha sok van és mégsem csinálunk semmit.

Mary Wilson


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Edgar Allan Poe 
ÁLOM AZ ÁLOMBAN
 
Vedd még e csókot édesem!
Most megyek, elbúcsúzom
és ez legyen a búcsúszóm:
igazat mondtál énnekem,
bús álom az én életem;
eltűnt reményem csillaga,
mindegy, nappal vagy éjszaka,
való volt-e vagy látomás,
ma már mi sem maradt nyomán.
Minden, mi van e bús világon,
álomba ködlő furcsa álom.

Állok viharzó part előtt,
a tengerár lihegve bőg.
Kezemben emlékek, romok,
arany föveny, arany homok.
Nézem, hogy hullanak ezek
a könnyű, semmi porszemek
és könnyezek - és könnyezek!
Ó Istenem, bárhogy fogom,
a porba hull lágy homlokom?
Ó Istenem! nem menekül
egy szem se a vizek elől?
Hát minden-minden e világon
álomba ködlő furcsa álom?


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*11*

Az utókor nem érdekel, a mának komponálok.

Kurt Weill
német zeneszerző


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*12*

Az ember nem azért építi fel a tudását, hogy bárhol, bárkinek mutogassa.

T. O. Teas


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Megosztom én is!


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*13*

Ha mindazt megtennénk, amire képesek vagyunk, szó szerint saját magunkat is elkápráztatnánk.

Thomas Edison


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Már csak 5 kell!


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*14*

A buta fecseg, az okos beszél, a bölcs hallgat.
-?-


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Annyi mindent, ami jó bennünk, a család iránt érzett szeretetünk tart egyben, hogy az maradjon stabilitásunk mércéje. Mert az méri hûségtudatunkat.(Haniel Clark Long)


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Utasok nincsenek a Föld nevű űrhajón - mindannyian a legénységhez tartozunk.


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*15*

itt van végre
mutatsz az égre
de csak az ujjadat veszik észre
-ákos-


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

*Ha el akarsz rejteni valamit, tartsd szem előtt.*


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*16*

szeretőd és társad más nem is lehet, csak az aki ismer és mégis szeretne hozzád érni...
-ákos-


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

*Miközben álltam és figyeltem, elkomorodtam. Tudtam, hogy időben kaptam el ezt a pillanatot. Hogy nem fog megismétlődni. Hogy el kell raktároznom magamban, és nem szabad elfelejtenem" *


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*17*

Lehet, hogy hosszú távon a pesszimistának van igaza, de az optimista jobban érzi magát közben.


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*18*

Tudásunk sziget az ismeretlen óceánjában, és minél nagyobbra nő ez a sziget, annál hosszabb parton érintkezik az ismeretlennel.

Victor Frederick Weisskop


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*19*

A zsenialitás és a hülyeség között az a különbség, hogy az előbbinek határai vannak.

Albert Einstein


----------



## skillet (2010 Július 20)

*20*

Sokszor tűnődtem: vajon meddig remél az ember? Most már tudom: az utolsó pillanatig.

Örkény István


----------



## otxo (2010 Július 20)

Most akkor?


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

én


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

is


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

akarom


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

összegyűjtni


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

ez


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

eddig


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

sziasztok.


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## uil (2010 Július 20)

és megvan


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

en


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

meg


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

kell


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

irjak


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

parat


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

kösz


----------



## Evimate (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget így remélem gyorsabban összetudom gyűjteni a húsz szót,és minél előbb tudok csatlakozni a többi letölthető oldalakhoz.


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

hogy


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

itt


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

lehetek


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

b


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

c


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

d


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

e


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

maskulonben


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

koszonom


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

hogy


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

itt


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

z


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

lehetek


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)




----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

en


----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

is


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)




----------



## andofree (2010 Július 20)

kosz


----------



## zsófi1985 (2010 Július 20)

kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 20)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 20)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 20)

Abcd


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 20)

blablablablab


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 20)

rtfghthhgfhgfhfhfhfhfhfghfg
hfghfhfghfhfh


----------



## csedit (2010 Július 20)

nem tudjátok, h ol ellenőrizhető hányszor szóltam már hozzá? Vagy csak húzzam a strigulákat?


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás ahhoz, hogy letöltsek? T.T


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

^^


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

*.* már csak 17 ^^


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

16...


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o0q_mFA1B...AAEBQ/WYM1sBFVC5A/s400/funny-statue-5453.jpeg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

14 ^^


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://img1.loadtr.com/b-516644-funny_babies.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-porcupine-brush.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

már csak 11 ezzel együtt


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://m.blog.hu/ka/kacagas/image/too-funny-pic-of-rat.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://freecodesource.com/myspace-graphics/images_db/810/FunnyCat.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://dinnyebefott.freeblog.hu/files/mikul%C3%A1sos.gif


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://dinnyebefott.freeblog.hu/files/konkurencia.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

már csak 6..


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://m.blog.hu/ns/nsp-kepregeny/image/new/pic24544.jpg


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://kiccsajmegmalac.freeblog.hu/Files/comics/110.gif


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

http://m.blog.hu/ns/nsp-kepregeny/image/j&j-house.gif


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

már csak kettő és megvan a 20


----------



## Tec93 (2010 Július 20)

vége köszi


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)




----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

:>


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

:


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

king


----------



## faragonorbi (2010 Július 20)

uzzzuuz


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

ez remek


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

Ó, ez igen!


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

helló


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

hali


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

aaa


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

bocs


----------



## Varga Margóka (2010 Július 20)

....


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

most nézem csak hogy is működik ez...


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

de nekem még mindig sok kell a kvótához


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

*köszönet a segítségér*

Kösz


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

Hajrá Fradi


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

ma este mecs


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

012334


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

az olvasás jó dolog


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

ömlik a banál


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## Delfin24 (2010 Július 20)

*1*

1


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

well


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

ennek így nem sok értelme van


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

345


----------



## eventoj (2010 Július 20)

http://www.eszperanto-szotar.hu


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

akkor toljuk...


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

2334


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

122334


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

wewerwer


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

hát


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

ma mecs


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

végre foci


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

234


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

A


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

köszike


----------



## kislovas (2010 Július 20)

na még egyszer


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

B


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

C


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

D


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

789


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

978656


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

még három


----------



## Cirmoscica (2010 Július 20)

na még egy


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## Spajszer (2010 Július 20)

21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


  szuper


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)




----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> :d szuper


 1


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 1


2


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 2


7


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 7


 8


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 8


 9


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 11


 13


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 13


12


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 12


12


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 12


 13


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 13


14


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 14


15


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 15


 16


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 16


17


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 17


18


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 18


19


----------



## vilduska (2010 Július 20)

vilduska írta:


> 19


 20


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## Korbenpapa (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

hehe


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

keháé


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

qrgq


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

ret34


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

thweh


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

áizuá9


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

éklzéil


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

éio768o


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

ápi7á


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

lzrkzll


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

7648


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

zree


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

5466666666


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

hfcccccccccc


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

ertwwww


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

u658o96


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

pz98


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

t7pou


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

pijáé


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

lkitui


----------



## mutombo (2010 Július 20)

fdsg


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

asdfghjklé


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

123456789 anya apa papa mama


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

ec pec kimehetsz
holnap után bejöhetsz


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

apacukafundaluka fundakávé
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 4 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 4 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Is simplicity best
Or simply the easiest
The narrowest path
Is always the holiest
So walk on barefoot for me
Suffer some misery
If you want my love
If you want my love


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Man will survive
The harshest conditions
And stay alive
Through difficult decisions
So make up your mind for me
Walk the line for me
If you want my love
If you want my love


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Idle talk
And hollow promises
Cheating Judases
Doubting Thomases
Don't just stand there and shout it
Do something about it


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

So open yourself for me
Risk your health for me
If you want my love
If you want my love
If you want my love
If you want my love


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

In your room
Where time stands still
Or moves at your will
Will you let the morning come soon
Or will you leave me lying here
In your favourite darkness
Your favourite half-light
Your favourite consciousness
Your favourite slave


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

In your room
Where souls disappear
Only you exist here
Will you lead me to your armchair
Or leave me lying here
Your favourite innocence
Your favourite prize
Your favourite smile
Your favourite slave


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

I'm hanging on your words
Living on your breath
Feeling with your skin
Will I always be here


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

In your room
Your burning eyes
Cause flames to arise
Will you let the fire die down soon
Or will I always be here
Your favourite passion
Your favourite game
Your favourite mirror
Your favourite slave


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

I will have faith in man
That is hard to understand
Show some humility
You have the ability
Get right with me


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Friends, if you've lost your way
You will find it again some day
Come down from your pedestals
And open your mouths that's all
Get right with me


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

I've got to get to you first
Before they do
It's just a question of time
Before they lay their hands on you
And make you just like the rest
I've got to get to you first
It's just a question of tim


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Well now you're only fifteen
And you look good
I'll take you under my wing
Somebody should
They've persuasive ways
And you'll believe what they say


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

It's just a question of time and
It's running out for you
It won't be long
Until you'll do
Exactly what they want you to


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

I can see them now
Hanging around
To mess you up
To strip you down
*And have their fun
With my little one*


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Sometimes I don't blame them
For wanting you
You look good
And they need something to do
Until I look at you
And then I condemn them
*I know my kind
What goes on in our minds
*


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

_Come_ with me
Into _the_ trees
We'll _lay _on the grass
And _let the_ hours *pass*


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Let's get away
Just for one day


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone
Let me see you
Stripped down to the bone

nnna talán már most!


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Me_trop_olis
Has n_othin_g on th_i_s
You're breathing in f_u_mes
I t_a_st_e_ wh_e_n we kiss


----------



## fiona13 (2010 Július 20)

Take my hand
Come back to the land
Where everything's ours
For a few hours


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.1


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.2


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.4


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Régi helyére került vissza a háromnapos kapuvári Szent Anna Napi Vigasságok rendezvénysorozat.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

A Skanska GreenBuilding tanúsítvánnyal rendelkező irodaházának internetes megjelenése mostantól még jobban igazodik a környezetbarát szemlélethez és egyedülálló módon, háromdimenziós panoráma felvételeken mutatja be az épületet.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Horrorthrillerben vállalt szerepet Daniel Radcliffe, a Harry Potter-filmek sztárja.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Kustánczi Lia eddig sosem hallott történetet árult el a múltjából az RTL KLub Reggelijében. Azt sem titkolta, korábban nem volt jó kislány.


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.5


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.6


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Gázolás miatt lezárták a Budapest-Szeged vasútvonalat - közölte a MÁVINFORM ügyeletese.


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.7


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.8


----------



## hagymasyt (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólásom, nagyon jó oldal.9


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Poloskák árasztották el Észak-Amerika legnagyobb városát, New Yorkot. A kellemetlen rovarok szemlátomást nemcsak hálószobák ezreit vették birtokba, hanem az élet minden területét.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Kipróbáltuk a tajvani notebookgyártó legújabb, legszebb, legerősebb, legnagyobb és legdrágább mobil számítógépét.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

A tervek szerint a mostaninál nagyobb bértámogatást kapnának azok a vállalkozások, amelyek közmunkásokat foglalkoztatnának.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Holnap ismét másodfokú hőségriasztás lép érvénybe - közölte az ÁNTSZ. A napi középhőmérséklet szerdától egyre több helyen 25 fok közelében, vagy a fölött alakul.


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

*használnám az oldalt...*

asdafa


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

quimby


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

sose lesz 20...


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

és ha lesz is, mikor telik le a 2 nap...


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

ez az egész mire jó?


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

ajjajjaj


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

aaarrrggghhh!!!


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

a hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

nyóc


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

majdnem a fele...


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

hogy a fene...


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

holatöbbiírásom?


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

mér minden 14?


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

ja, ez a 17...


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

eggyel több


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

egy híjján


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

20!!!!!


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## quimbyquimby (2010 Július 20)

legyen még!


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

legyen 2


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

akkor ez 3


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Az úszásban másodikak lettek, összetettben viszont továbbra is vezetnek a magyarok a debreceni öttusa Európa-bajnokság keddi férfi váltóversenyében.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Közben már volt 4, ez az 5


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

És jöjjön a 6


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Romló exportkilátásokkal számolnak a kínai gazdasági irányítók - egy tegnap napvilágot látott jegyzet szerint.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

A hetedik


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

A települési kisebbségi önkormányzati képviselők választásán az a magyar állampolgár vehet részt, aki július 15-ig felvetette magát a kisebbségi választói jegyzékbe.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

A kínai exportkilátások romlásában nem hiszek. Igaz, nem is vagyok elemző.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

A Bridgestone korábbi ígéretéhez híven komoly feladat elé igyekszik állítani a Forma-1-es csapatokat a hétvégi Német Nagydíjon, a japán gumigyár ugyanis a négy keveréke közül a legkeményebbet és a leglágyabbat bocsátja rendelkezésükre Hockenheimben.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Ingyenes előadások, tőzsdetanfolyamok. Portfolio Tőzsdeiskola


----------



## totem584 (2010 Július 20)

*hat igen*

gyujteni gyujteni milyen nehez


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Szerencsére


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Azért a fele már megvan.....


----------



## totem584 (2010 Július 20)

*Humm*

Most fejezte be a fiam a kukori es kotkoda nezeset


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Mit meg nem teszek egy kolléganőnek, hogy meglegyen a keresett könyv.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Csak tényleg az legyen, amire gondolok.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Ezt kihagyom.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

És két hét.


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

4*4, 2*2*2*2, 2^4, 10h


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

a 6. prímszám


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Lapot kérek, hátha bejön!


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

20-1


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm a figyelmet!


----------



## sonf (2010 Július 20)

21?


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

A budapesti Füvészkertre, az Az Eötvös Loránd Tudományegyetemhez (ELTE) tartozó területre 400 millió forintot költöttek, és a jövőben még félmilliárdot fordíthatnak felújításra.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Jelentős fennakadásokat okozhat Franciaország légi forgalmában a légi irányítók kedd éjféltől csütörtök reggelig tartó sztrájkja. Egyelőre egy Budapestről Párizsba induló járatot kellett törölni.


----------



## Gyuri76 (2010 Július 20)

Csempészcigi a garázsban Körözték


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 20)

g


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 20)

A világ kincse a lónak két szeme között rejlik. A ló az ember után a legdicsőbb teremtés, a legnemesebb foglalkozás a lótenyésztés, a legszebb mulatság a nyargalás és a legjobb dolog a lónak etetése és ápolása.


----------



## milcsa (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## milcsa (2010 Július 20)

A 20-as szép szám


----------



## milcsa (2010 Július 20)

már csak 18


----------



## milcsa (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## milcsa (2010 Július 20)

és így tovább


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

na még 10


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

e


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

d


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

e


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

i


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

t


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)

ee


----------



## edeite (2010 Július 20)




----------



## smircike (2010 Július 20)

21


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

első hozzászólás


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

20


----------



## smircike (2010 Július 20)

21


----------



## hegezoli (2010 Július 20)

21


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Mindenki arra vágyik, hogy szeressék. Gyakorlatilag mindent ezért csinálunk.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Félszárnyú angyalok vagyunk mindannyian; ezért csak akkor tudunk repülni, ha a másikat átöleljük.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

A szeretet az a szikla, amin minden egyéb nyugszik.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Önmagáért kell szeretned őt, nem azért, aki lehetne.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Mert ott van az emberi szívben a szeretet, csak megmutatni nehéz. Hiszen mindig mást kell csinálni, nem azt mutogatni.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

A szeretet pedig több egy magányos gyertyánál. A szeretet képes lángra lobbantani a csillagokat.


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Az ember elfuthat valaki elől, akitől fél, és megpróbálhatja legyőzni azt, akit gyűlöl. (...) Ám ha végtelenül szereted azt, aki végezni készül veled, nem marad választásod. Hogyan menekülhetnél meg tőle, hogyan küzdhetnél ellene, amikor azzal ártasz a szeretett lénynek? Ha nincs más, amit Őneki adhatsz, mint az életed, hogyan foszthatnád meg tőle?
Stephenie Meyer


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Álmokban és szeretetben semmi sem lehetetlen.
Arany János


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

A szívinfarktus. (...) Ilyenkor nem az a baj, hogy az illetőt nem szeretik, hanem az, hogy ő nem talál senkit, akit szeretni tudna. Ilyenkor a szíve megreped az irány nélküli szeretettől.
Feldmár András


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Beszéljetek keveset, szeressetek nagyon, adjatok oda mindent!
White Eagle


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Szeretni azt jelenti, hogy az embert, akit szeretsz, a figyelmesség energiájával öleled át.
Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Te egy porcukormókus vagy, napozni lehet a szívednél.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Győzd le a démonokat egy dologgal, amit szeretetnek hívnak.
Bob Marley


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Ha megbántunk valakit, attól még szerethetjük.
Dr. Csont c. film


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Az emberek azokban élnek tovább, akiket szerettek.
Sírhant művek c. film


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Szeressük egymást, azt mondom. Szeressük így sejtve, érezve, félreértve, "átképzelve", és ismeretlenül. Így, vakon tapogatózva is szeressük egymást és bocsássuk meg minden hibánkat és tévedéseinket.
Müller Péter


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Vannak emberek, akiket a legjobban szeretünk, és mások, akikkel a legszívesebben vagyunk együtt.
Henrik Ibsen


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

A közönyösök bizonyára boldogtalanok, mert nem szeretnek senkit.
Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

A Mulandóság országában rövid a "veled" és hosszú a "nélküled". Itt, látod, minden ideig-óráig tart. A barátság: egy kézfogás. Szemek ismerős összevillanása. És a szerelem: néhány ölelés. Találkozás - és máris búcsúzás. Az "együtt" itt egy suhanó repülés a szakadék fölött. (...) Minden mulandó. Minden valóságnak hitt tudatállapot csak álom, és eloszlik, kivéve egyet: ez a szeretet.
Müller Péter


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Ahol szeretet van, ott megvan a legelvakultabb hit is.
Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## nusika64 (2010 Július 20)

Bármennyire szerethetjük egymást, mindig egyedül vagyunk; ha szenved valaki, fájdalma csakis az övé, senki nem vállalhat belőle egyetlen parányi részecskét sem; az egyik ember szenvedésétől még nem érzik magukat rosszul a többiek, hiábavaló itt bármi nagy szeretet. Ezért menthetetlenül magányos az életünk.
Dino Buzzati


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

Nos,akkor hozzászólok. Kezdem gyűjteni őket.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*Ig*

Próbálok értelmes dolgokat írni.


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

A hitelválság mélyül. Nemrég kölcsönadtam az öcsémnek egy százast pár
hétre, és most kiderült, hogy én vagyok az ország negyedik legnagyobb
hitelezője. (ismeretlen)


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Kimutatni az érzéseket:ez fontos.Olyan,mint mikor azt mondom valakinek,hogy mennyire szeretem,mennyire fontos nekem,de nem ölelem át. "idézet Csernus Imre"


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Holnap már meló,jó volt ez a négy nap pihenő.


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*Ő*

Meleg van,a gyerekek alszanak,van egy kis időm a netre.


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

igen


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

nem


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## Kriszta2010 (2010 Július 20)

21


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*V*

Futunk,rohanunk,időnk kevés. Kulcsok csöpögnek kapkodó kezemben. Nehéz,fáraszt a korai felkelés. Ezer dolog,gond jár fejemben. De van,lenni kell oly pillanatnak,mikor megállsz,lassítód lépteid. Halk gyermeki hangok szólítanak:-játszunk mami? Van még időd holnapig.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Nem tudom mit írjak.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Nehéz összehozzni 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*Ő*

Még mindig nincs annyi?


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*I*

Sokan azért nem kapják meg,amit akarnak,mert félnek kimondani,amit akarnak.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*A*

Mit írjak még?


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Kifogytam az ötletekből.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Na,már nem sok híjja.


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

Még három.


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

elkezdem...


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*O*

Már csak kettő.


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

megy ez...


----------



## Judith77 (2010 Július 20)

*K*

És ha minden igaz,ezzel meg van.


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Dr. Joseph Murphy könyvét szeretném letölteni...


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Egy csomó megvan...


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

De ez hiányzik..


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Nagyon köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

kiss


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Nem is olyan nehéz...


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Igaz még csak 8...


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

9 ill. 10!


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Egyébként 2003-ban


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Mevettem a Gazdagsára Születtünk! című könyvét.


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Hát nem álltam vmi jól anyagilag....


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Szilveszterkor kb. 2000 forintom volt...


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

28 évesen....


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Szégyen....


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Ami ezután következett az mesébe illik...


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Már csak néhány bejegyzés kell..


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Így nem tudom leírni...


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

8


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Csak ha vkit tényleg érdekel...


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

10


----------



## Fxmilliomos (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm!


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_Nos, sajnálom, hogy csak ilyen butaságokat írok, de nem tudom, mit írhatnék.
Csak itt vannak meg azok a könyvek, amiket szeretnék elolvasni..._


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

12


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

Nos, adok én is "köszönömöt"!


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

húúú...


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_Írjam le az ABC-t? _


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_a_


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_á_


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

19


----------



## jswilly (2010 Július 20)

20!


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l, ly, m, n, ny, o, ó, ö, ő, p, q, r, s, sz, t, ty, u, ú, ü, ű, v, w, x, y, z, zs... _


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

*Akkor, most számolok...*


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

2


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_Huh, most mennem kell, de holnap folytatom..._


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 20)

_Sziasztok!_


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

Köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

7


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

polip


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

üres korsó


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

qwerty


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

98765


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

asdfg


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

zyzyz


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

zzz


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

lassan telik az idő, ha ennyi az ötletem


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

yyy


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

ł$ł\\\\\×÷€€€€


----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

0~ˇ^˘°°˛˛````˙˙´˙˙˙˙´´´´


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)




----------



## bittorrloo (2010 Július 20)

Most minden más lesz? Na majd látjuk.
Sziasztok.


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

tényleg sokmindent lehet itt megtalálni


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

szia


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

nincs itt senki?


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

?


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

hoif nfinfi


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

sgtdjs


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

jui


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

hzui


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

gtz


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

juihu


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

koiu


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

huisg


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

ouerb


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

piu


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

mkoi


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

poer


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

pcder


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

trav


----------



## chaval (2010 Július 20)

végre


----------



## sidrak (2010 Július 20)

*Hazugsag*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> A halak nem hazudnak.


De az emberek igen.


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 20)

Sziasztok!

Én sem csak a könyvekért jöttem, de tény hogy könyv vadászat közben akadtam rá erre az oldalra.


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 20)

Elég szép gyűjteményem van, igyekszem megosztani mert ugye nemcsak kapni jó....


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 20)

Most már kezdek kifogyni a szövegből....


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 20)

és még mindíg csak 3 hozzá szólásom van... :S


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 20)

na jó, akkor így már 5


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 20)

*ez jó*

okos gondolat volt ez


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

Köszi az ötletet


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

g


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

h


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

i


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

j


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

k


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

l


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

m


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

n


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

o


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

p


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

q


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

r


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Igazán örülök !


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Remélem jól vagytok


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Repülő szamár. Milyen emberek vannak?


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Még 18 kell!


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Egész nap beszélek, de most nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Kanadában is meleg van?


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Sajnos még 18 bejegyzést kell írnom


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Azért mert valaki zöldséget beszél, még lehet hentes.


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Már csak 17


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

"- Elegem van a sok kocsmázásból, koncertekből, bulizásból... szeretnék végre egy komoly kapcsolatot, lelki társra vágyom!
- Komolyan? Mi történt???
- Semmi, de a profiloldalamon jól mutat..."


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

14


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## Kajlapasi (2010 Július 20)

w


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Nem túl elmés de 12


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

* Tegnap este egy csodálatos romantikus fimet néztünk a feleségemmel,
feküdtünk
az ágyban, átadtuk magunkat az érzelmek sodrásának, amikor
egyszer 
csak a film közepén a párom odafordult hozzám és így szólt:
...- Te vagy
a legidegesítőbb, legelviselhetetlenebb bunkó paraszt, akit a föld
valaha
a hátán hordott, hogy dögölnél meg!

Bevallom ez annyira 
váratlanul ért, hogy kiesett a kezemből a vuvuzela...*


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

11


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Lesz ez még rosszabb is.


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Kösz togery ez jól esett !


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Ezt már nem bírom tovább, mondta a csiga és belenézett a konektorba...


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

9


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

James Bond megy a mezőn.Találkozik a tehénnel.
Hello!My name is Bond.James Bond
Erre a tehén:
Hello! My name is Bo.BimBo


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

*-Gyerekek, elgondolkoztatok már azon, hogyan telik apátok 25ezres 
kórboncnoki fizetéséből minden nap friss májra...?*


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

* Bemegy a törzsvendég reggel 8-kor a kedvenc kocsmájába.

- Egy sört? - kérdi a csapos.

- Nem gondolod, hogy kicsit korán van hozzá?
...
- A sörhöz? - kérdi a csapos.

- Nem, a hülye kérdésekhez!*


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Hogy miért hagyott ott a feleségem?

A titkárnőm kettőkor beállított az irodámba egy félkész jegyzőkönyvvel. Mondtam neki, hogy háromra legyen az asztalomon. Ott volt. Nos, ekkor nyitott be az asszony... 8


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

b


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

* Azt hiszem át kell állnom a szeszalapu étkezési formákra.
BIZONYÍTOTT TÉNY, hogy az USAban minden kivégzett gyilkos az ítélet végrehajtás előtt legfeljebb 48
órával KENYERET evett.*


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

c


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

- Honnan tudod, hogy a motoros rendőrnek jó a kedve?
- ???
- Bogarak vannak a fogai között.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

d


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

e


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Pistikétől kérdezi az apja:
- Na, kisfiam, hogy tetszett az első nap az iskolában?
- Első nap? Úgy érted, hogy többször is kell oda mennem?


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

f


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

g


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

h


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Egy kisfiú keservesen zokog az utcán. Odamegy hozzá egy férfi, és azt kérdezi:
- Mi történt veled, kisember?
- Eltévedtem - feleli a fiú.
- Tudod a címedet?
- Igen, tudom: [email protected].


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

i


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

j


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Anasztázia grófnő szül. Már órák óta vajúdik, a párna csücskét harapdálja kínjában. A gróf bejön, letérdel az ágya mellé, könnyes szemmel simogatni kezdi hitvese kezét. A grófnő felnéz.
- Köszönöm az együttérzését - lihegi. - De ne könnyezzen, kérem. Nem ön tehet róla...


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

répa


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Az esetek 98%-ban igazam van. Kit érdekel az a maradék 3%?


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Vasutas a kisfiának:
Milyen az első osztály?
Pocsék.Első osztály, odabent meg fapadok


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

nem hiszem el h nem fejezem be répa retek.. kurorica


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

1h


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

a


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Öngyilkossági ügyekben csak attól fogadok el tanácsot, akinek már sikerült.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

34k


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

á


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

Egy férfi tíz év után szabadul a börtönből. Hazamegy a feleségéhez. Amikor benyit a lakásba, az asszony rátámad:
- Hol voltál ilyen sokáig? Hisz már nyolc órája kiengedtek!


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

még sokat kell írnom. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

b


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Lehet, hogy a Mennyország szép hely, de a Pokolban több az ismerős.


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

c


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

nem tudok vicceket, de tudok maximum azok sértők lennének szóval nem írok vicceket


----------



## sk01 (2010 Július 20)

És most 20 !


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

A fiatalok 50%-a pozitívan tekint a jövőbe. A többinek nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

cs


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

d


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

*- Szerencsés ember: nem paranoiás. 
- Annál is szerencsésebb: tök hülye.*


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

Bocs, hogy élek, többet nem fordul elő.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

még 13 vmi


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

nekem már 26 (ezzel 27) hozzászólásom van de még mindig nem enged letölteni egy könyvet 

ááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

megbocsátok


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Egy optimista láthatja a fényt ott is, ahol nincs, de miért kell a pesszimistának mindig odafutnia, hogy eloltsa?


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

- Kérem ne írjanak a falra!
- Talán gépeljünk?


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

várjájjjááá 2 napot


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában!


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

nem írok
pötyögök


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Ha mindhalálig hű társra vágynék, akkor szereznék egy kutyát.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

Sla la lalalaallalaa SLaalalalaalSLALalaa
legjobb zene a földön


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Á, nem vagyok én nyakra-főre alkoholista! Úgy vagyok, mint az állat: csak akkor iszok, ha szomjazok.


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

- Mentsd meg a Földet! Ez az egyetlen bolygó ahol lehet sört kapni.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

na már 8p mire 20 q lesz


----------



## Tengri (2010 Július 20)

Vaceusse írta:


> várjájjjááá 2 napot



2009. áprilisában regisztráltam. (nem is emlékszem már rá... )


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

igyunk


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Azt hiszem, az agyam sosem fog jól működni. De legalább szép vagyok.


----------



## togery (2010 Július 20)

- Ismertem olyan csúnya embert, hogy amikor e-mailben elküldte a fényképét, felismerte az antivírus.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

szupcsi


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Muszáj hinnünk a szerencsében. Egyébként mi mással magyarázhatnánk azok sikereit, akiket nem szeretünk?


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

kukucs


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj! El fog múlni.


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Ha az élet adott neked egy citromot, csavard ki, és nyiss egy limonádéstandot.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

hahó
van itt vki? kérem neenenenenenee, épp telefonálok hagyjjjáájjááj


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

A legtöbb ember bólogat telefonbeszélgetés közben, holott ez színtiszta energiapocsékolás.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

nyerek


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

A kartográfia presztízse a földrajzon kívül is tetten érhető. A tudomány szavakkal, számokkal és képekkel dolgozik. A kartográfiában mindhárom jelen van. (...) A kartográfia a tudományok tudománya, amely annak minden eszközét magában egyesíti. Titokban minden tudományág térképészet szeretne lenni, és ezért készül annyi tudományos atlasz.


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Az íráshoz nem kell más, csak idő és pihent agy. Meg persze egy toll sem árt.


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

mindjárt utólérem ésésésés


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Nagyot változott a világ: régen a lányok úgy főztek, mint az anyjuk, ma meg úgy isznak, mint az apjuk.


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Jövőd álmaidtól függ. Ne vesztegesd hát az időt, menj aludni


----------



## Vaceusse (2010 Július 20)

KÉSZ !!! Kköszönöm a szüleimnek meg a bodri utyámnak legközelebb ugyen itt ugyan ekkore vagyis két NAP két egyszerű nap


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Aki azt állítja, hogy átlát a nőkön, sok mindenből kimarad.


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Az ember ne próbálkozzék a gondolkozással, ha a megfelelő készülék nem áll rendelkezésére.


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

A környezetem véleménye ellenére átlagos kiskölyök voltam - bár igaz, óvodában a hátam mögött raktam ki a Rubik-kockát.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

k


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Könnyű boldognak lenni, ha semmi más gondod nincs az életben, mint hogy mennyi nyálat eressz ki a szádon.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

l


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Valahányszor a történelem ismétli önmagát, emelkedik az árfolyama.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

m


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Csodálat: annak tapintatos felismerése, hogy egy bizonyos személy mennyire hasonlít hozzánk.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

n


----------



## szimcsee (2010 Július 20)

Unalmas: Olyan személy, aki akkor beszél, amikor azt szeretnéd, hogy hallgasson.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

o


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

q


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

w


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

y


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Azt mondják, hogy a nők valójában egymás kedvéért öltöznek. Azt hiszem, ez igaz is, hiszen férfi még sosem utasított vissza egyetlen nőt sem azért, mert nem illett a fülbevalója a cipőjéhez.


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

í


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Aki az összeomlás közepette mosolyogni tud, az már kigondolta, hogy kit hibáztasson érte.


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Mivel jó ember vagyok, nem haragszom azokra akiket megbántottam!


----------



## macko67 (2010 Július 20)

é


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Az élet szar és az összes valamire is való nő foglalt. Ráadásul mindegyik egy bunkóval jár!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Mindenki megöregszik, de felnőni nem muszáj!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Ha egy férfi biztonsággal tud úgy autót vezetni, hogy közben egy szép lánnyal csókolózik, akkor az nem fordít a csókra kellő figyelmet.


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Van egy fajta rabló, akit a törvény nem büntet, és aki a legértékesebbet rabolja el az embertől: az időt.http://www.vicclap.hu/idezet/Napoleon+Bonaparte/


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Ne sikeres ember legyél, hanem hasznos!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Azért kell sportolnunk, hogy szép, izmos halottak legyünk!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Már kétszer levágtunk belőle, de még mindig rövid…


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

koszi szepen


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

kossz


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

10 kedvenc filmem van. Rambó 1, 2, 3, meg 7 pornó…


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

jo otlet


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Mindegy, hogy mekkora embernek érzed magad, és hogy mit értél el, a temetési meneted hosszát úgyis az időjárás határozza meg!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Azt értem, hogy gőzgép. DE MI HAJTJA??


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Egyik feleségemmel sem volt szerencsém. Az 1. elhagyott, a 2. nem…


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Csak az a nő foglalt, akin fekszenek!


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Nem minden csukott szem alszik és nem minden nyitott szem lát.


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

remek


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Ha egy kacsa nem tud úszni, attól még nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

lassan haladok...


----------



## pii (2010 Július 20)

Most már tudom, mennyi fogkrém fér bele egy tubusba. Majdnem három méter.


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

de biztosan...


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

mondjuk elobb is elkezdhettem volna...


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

de evek ota halogatom.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

szia


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

gratula pii, megvan a 20!


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

sztok


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

juju, huzzunk bele...


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

1


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

aztan mar csak 48 ora


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

es lehet letolteni


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

kepeket, vagy pdf-et, vagy avi-t


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

te mire palyazol igy hirtelen 48 ora elteltevel?


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

en egy pdf-et szeretnek megszerezni...


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

de aztan lehet, hogy verszemet kapok...


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

ha meglesz vegre a husz hozzaszolas es...


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

nekem csak pár zene kéne


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

letelik a 48 ora.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

amit nem találok


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

Remelem, jo a kereso es megtalalod az osszeset, ami kell.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

csak ittt


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

Mert en eddig mindig a google-val jottem ide, aztan szaz eve regeztem, de sosem sznatam ra magam a hozzaszolasra, na de most majd. 
Nekem megvan a husz, akkor szioka!


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

én is nagyon remélem
és akkor végre nyugodt lehetek
békén hagynak ezzel


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

na, egy gratisz 
Most latom, mar bo 3 eve regeztem.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

szia


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

nem lehet, mondani, hogy bobeszedu voltam, te bezzeg, most regiztel par perce es mar van 10 hozzaszolasod.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

muszáj mindent megtenni


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

12edik ez már


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

13


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

na, kepzeld, elmeletben nem is kell varakozni, mert 2 napos regisztracio kell, nekem meg ugye mar van 3 ev... es megsem enged letolteni :S ugyanazt adja ki.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

14edik


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

azt hogy?
akkor nem jó?


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

itt vagy még gyoma?


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

itt vagyok, most kileptem es ujra beleptem, hatha magahoz ter.


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

hahó


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

na és mostmár jó?


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

ez már a 19edik lesz végre


----------



## juju1993 (2010 Július 20)

megvan


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

pill. probalkozom.


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

hat nem megy, ugyanazt irja ki:
*gyoma*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* 

megvan a husz es 3 eve regisztraltam. :S


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 20)

kivi vagyok, mi lesz 2 nap mulva.


----------



## Nightowl (2010 Július 20)

ez így tök vicces


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Július 20)

Nekem semm ment


----------



## Síva222 (2010 Július 20)

Fel kellett megint regisztrálnom
Elég Bosszantó!!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (2010 Július 20)

mért nem működik?


----------



## Nightowl (2010 Július 20)

nemtud vki segíteni?


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

Hahó!


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

Igazából mire jó ez, hogy meg kell lennie a 20 hozzászólásnak, mikor bárhogy meg lehet szerezni?


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

Na nem mintha nem örülnék neki


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

csak felmerült bennem a kérdés


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

*még pár*

hm...


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

ez a 20 sztem szerintem is fura


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

de meglesz


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

lassan de meglesz


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

lédi gigát hallgassatok legjobb


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

ntovább


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

hazamentem


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

gyertek haza tiis


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

shinter


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

áhhh


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

sftz


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

efef


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

rdzt


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

efr


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

nnn


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

fdd


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

fzk


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

lassan nekem is meglesz


----------



## cleo373 (2010 Július 20)

ffff


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

lassan, de biztosan


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

végülis ez már a tizedik


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

meg a 11.


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

és sorolhatnám tovább


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

így


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

akár a végtelenségig


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Nekem ez az első.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

szia


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

abc


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 20)

vagy még tovább


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

*szia*

izolda


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

*szia*

varom


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

gyorsan


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

kedden


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

mmmmm


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

szerdan


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

mindennap


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

grr


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Ez a második.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

oviba


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

isibe


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

3


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

vizsgara


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

4


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

A harmadik, s jön a negyedik.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

szerelem


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

pedagogia


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

marika


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

katika


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Ez a negyedik, azt hiszem.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

sacika


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

5


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

fules


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Holnapra kész leszek.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

kleo


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 20)

6


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

jessie


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Még van valamennyi.


----------



## encoka (2010 Július 20)

anyaa


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Még van hátra.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Ez nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Nagyon.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Még mennyi is van hátra?


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Holnapra is hagyjak?


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Már a felén túl vagyok.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

12 már megvan.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Már csak 7 van.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Már csak 6.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

5 van csak.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Már annyi sem.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Mindjárt megvan.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Még 2.


----------



## Emi75 (2010 Július 20)

Ezzel kész vagyok.


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

*Lehetőség*

Köszönöm a magyarországi magyarok nevében a lehetőséget a fórumozásra.


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

*Már csak 19?*

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom miért nem bontakoztok ki rendesen a 20 hozzászólás teljes mélységével?


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

18


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

17


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

16


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 20)

15


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*az*

jó


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

lessz


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

ha


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

:!:össze


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

jön a


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

20kiss


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

üzi


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

mert


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

szeretnék


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

egy


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

kis


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

könyvet


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

letőlteni


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

*jó*

a


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

mai


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

napon:111:


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

mert külömben\\m/


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

leszavazom


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

magam:444:


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

oksa:neutral:


----------



## kovpeti (2010 Július 20)

verry good


----------



## viharos erdő (2010 Július 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Köszönöm!!


----------



## viharos erdő (2010 Július 21)

*az élet szép,de szebb sú*



kovpeti írta:


> leszavazom[/q


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Koszonet a tanacsert, en is elkezdek gyujtogetni...


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

Több férfi hagyná ott a családját, ha tudná, hogyan kell összecsomagolni.xD


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

szerénység az a művészet, hogy mások jöjjenek rá, milyen fontos vagyok.:O:O


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

<<<<333333


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

Az életem egy film, melynek nem túl jó a szereposztása és ráadásul a sztoriját sem értem..............


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

...


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

a lajhár hozzád képest kapkodó idegbeteg.


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

45312345cdgffsvf


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Menza tea recept:
1 teafilter=3-4 adag tea
2 dl teaba kell:
1 tk cukor
1,5 tk mez
1 tk citromle

Felforraljuk a vizet. A filtereket beletesszuk 5 percre, majd kivesszuk. Mehet bele a cukor, mez es citromle. Alaposan elkeverjuk.


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

.


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

kiss


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:smile:kiss


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:smile:kissóá


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:444::88::55:


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88:


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88::88::88::88::88:


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88:............................


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88:------


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88:gdfgfd


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Mindig halas vagyok a nevetesert, kiveve mikor az orromon jon ki a tej


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

:88:hgf


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

hgfhgfhfghf


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

gfgfddfdgfd


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

De jok ezek a jelek, honnan szeded oket?


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixdddddddd


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

ahol irod az üzenetet ott alata van az h részletes válasz és ott


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Regen a lanyok ugy foztek mint az anyjuk, ma ugy isznak mint az apjuk


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

:111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111::111:
Koszi


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

XDDDDez jóóxd


----------



## mano4545 (2010 Július 21)

Nm


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

:4::4::222:


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Arra utalo jelek hogy az orangyalod nem kedvel tulzottan


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

1.Amikor 10 cm-re huz el toled a kukasauto es azt hallod : "A francba"


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

2. Hiaba vettel fel vedosisakot, megis 20kiloval nehezebb tegla esik a fejedre


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

3. aprohirdetest olvasol az ujsagban, hogy orangyal valtotarsat keres


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

4.


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

5. Szivgorcsod kozben egy kepeslapot kapsz Honolulubol, amiben azt irja tavollete alatt a ven Kaszas helyettesiti


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

Kevesbe ismert fobiak:


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

1. Felelem a hideg viztol (minidakofobia)


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

2. felelem az athatolhatatlan ajtoktol (combinofobia)


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

3. Felelem a nyiltvizi strandoktol (hatuszony-iszony)


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

4. Frasz a chilis babtol (fingitisz)


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

5. Irtozas a borosuveg-dugoktol (parafanoia)


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

:88::88:


----------



## coddexx (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## coddexx (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## coddexx (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Brekancs (2010 Július 21)

:34:


----------



## coddexx (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

nagyon jó az odal


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Köszi szépen


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Sok érdekesség van ám itt


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## jucus760807 (2010 Július 21)

ű


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## vakparaszt (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

12 na már nem kell sok


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

11 jó könyvek vannak összegyűjtve és kellenek ^^


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

8 van egy jó kanadai sorozat, váratlan utazás


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## azaziel (2010 Július 21)

bingó


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## butine (2010 Július 21)

0


----------



## Zseneviev (2010 Július 21)

A legtöbb mosolyt egy másik mosoly indította el. Frank A. Clark


----------



## Zseneviev (2010 Július 21)

Na gondolkozok mit is írjak még,kezdeti fagyás.


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*köszönöm*

:d 1


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

kiss2​


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 3


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 4


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 5


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:11:6


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 7


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 8


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 9


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:idea: 10


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:9: 11


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 12


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:cry: 13


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

 14


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:444: 15


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:-x 16


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

kiss 19


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

:11: 20


----------



## Turuldave (2010 Július 21)

*-*

+1


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 21)

*hanyadik?*

Elvileg megvolt már a húsz hozzászólásom, de még mindig nem enged letölteni e-bookot. Pedig már vagy másfél hete regisztráltam, és semmi...


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

*Üdvözlet*

Szervusztok!


----------



## asternoss (2010 Július 21)

*hanyadik?*

Hm,, vagy egyet nem számolt korában? lehet...


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

egy


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Az 1. hozzászólásom,


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...amit nem ide szánok,


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...de lehet, valaki


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...rajtam kívül olvassa.


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Karsay István saját honlapján


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...a linkek tényleg azok,


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...egy idegen oldalra mutatnak.


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Javítani kellene.


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Az előző volt


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...a 9. üzenetem.


----------



## skandargraun (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Ahogy a mondatokat darabolom,


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...már 12-nél tartok.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Éhes vagyok,


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...még nem reggeliztem.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Skandargaun befejezte,


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...itt megállt 20-nál.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Én reggeli után folytatom.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Majd valamikor.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Most elköszönök


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

...egy időre.


----------



## Mergen (2010 Július 21)

Viszlát!


----------



## Editanyu (2010 Július 21)

*20 hozzászolás*

sziasztok,kiss nekem ez nagyon új. ha bármit be lehet írni akkor mehet: 
hétfő kedd szerda csütörtök péntek szombat vasárnap július augusztus és most jönnek az emberek szeptember október november december január február itt a nyár március május a legszebb hónap július


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

1,0


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

2,0


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

3,0


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

ezdelassúlesz


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

5,0


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

na ja jó lassú


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

6,0


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

ááááááá


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

Arathor server down


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

na spammoljunk még


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

M


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

9,0


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

A


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

10,0


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

G


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

ehh


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

Y


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

R


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

O


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

K


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Akerz (2010 Július 21)

navégre


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## beresrobi (2010 Július 21)

és ott a 20


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*1.*

Aki jó feleséget talál, az boldog, aki rosszat, az bölcs lesz. ( Szokratész)


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*2.*

"A szavakkal csak az játsszék, aki nem hagyja őket nyerni." (Tímár György)


----------



## nkatika (2010 Július 21)

ezzel én is így vagyok...


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*3.*

A pesszimista olyan ember, akinek mindig igaza van, de sosincs öröme benne.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*4.*

A kopaszság a legjobb ellenszer az őszülés ellen.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*5.*

Senki se lehet tökéletes... Belőlem is hiányzik a hiba.:smile:


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*6.*

Sosem gondolok a jövőre. Úgyis mindjárt itt van. (_Einstein) 
_


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*7.*

Nem vagyok magamnál. Kérem, hagyjon üzenetet.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*8.*

A szakáll nem szúr, csak megfelelő oldalára kell születni.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*9.*

Csak mert senki se ért meg, még nem vagy művész.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*10.*

Addig röhögtünk a főnök viccén, amíg megértettük, hogy az a mai feladat.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*11.*

Az élet előttem áll, és nem látok tőle semmit.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*12.*

Reggelizni mentem. Ha nem jövök meg 12.30-ra, akkor ebédelni is.


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*13.*

Az erőszak a hozzá nem értő ember végső próbálkozása. (Isaac Asimov)


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*14.*

Ha az ember olvas, végül írni is akar. (Quentin Crisp)


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*15.*

A legügyesebb állat az ürge, hiszen búzával teli pofazacskóval is képes repülni, miközben egy baglyot egyensúlyoz a hátán.


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 21)

*1*

1


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*16.*

Amióta kikapcsolom lefekvés előtt a mobilom, azóta utolérhetetlen vagyok az ágyban.


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Sok szep lany van az irodaban.


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

megvan a 10


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Rita


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

miért kell a hozzászólás?


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*17.*

Isteni testem van - mint Buddhának!


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Teri


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

éva


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Gizi


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

honnan tudom, mikor van meg a húsz?


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Joli


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*18.*

A komputer olyan gép, amely olyan gyorsan számol, hogy egyetlen másodperc alatt több hibát tud elkövetni, mint ötven szorgalmas matematikus húsz év alatt.


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Anna


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Katika


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*19.*

Az egoista egy rossz ízlésű ember, akit sokkal jobban érdekel saját maga, mint én. (Ambrose Gwinnett Bierce)


----------



## kkkatalin (2010 Július 21)

*20.*

Könnyű dolog bölcsnek lenni. Csak gondolj valami butaságra, aztán ne mondd ki. (Sam Levenson)


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Maris


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

lujza


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Evike


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

anikó


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Annamaris


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)




----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

Lassan


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

talán


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

összegyűlik


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm újra*

Köszönöm


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

rtzrzr


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

Én


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

Egyébként


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

abcd


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

is


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

biztosan


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

nagyon


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

asdfghjkl


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

nagyon


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

valami valamikor kor roki


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

jó


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

asdasd


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

szabadban szabadabban mostak kor


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

az


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm újra*

a


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

lányok asszonyok


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

oldal,


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

péter


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

lassan megvan a tizennyolcadik


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

azért is


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

lehetőséget


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

már csak 6


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

most ez lesz a tizenkilencedik és már...


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

regiztem


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

elértem a huszadikat végre


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

látom, más is kinlódik


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm újra*

még tíz


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

mert


----------



## palotair (2010 Július 21)

és egy a ráadás


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

itt


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm újra*

amelyet


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

sok


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Jucus


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

minden


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

ezen a


----------



## Kvaladdin (2010 Július 21)

megtalálható!


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

fórumon


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)




----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

kaptam


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

még öt


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)




----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

"Néha állj meg élni egy picit!"


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

"A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad és mégis szeret!"


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

18db sajt


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

17db kenyér


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

" [FONT=&quot]Azért, mert magába szúrnak egy kést, még nincs joga hozzá, hogy megtartsa. Ez önbíráskodás! Hála Istennek, van még jog a világon."[/FONT]


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

16db keksz


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

" [FONT=&quot]- Szülei élnek?
- Az anyám.
- Az apja mibe halt meg?
- Búcsúba. Heveny lövöldözés meg minden ilyesmi...
- Iszik?
- Most, hogy meghalt, nem hiszem."[/FONT]


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

15db eper


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

14db tribizli


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

13db zeller


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

12db répa


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

11db zöldség


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

"A tömzsi egyén a Diétás Víg Fiúk sportklubjának elnöke volt, és Kannibál Béby néven közrettegésnek örvendett." )) [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

10db tányér


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

9db villa


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

8db kanál


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

7db kés


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

6db szalvéta


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

5db pokróc


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

"A legnagyobb hiba amit életed során elkövethetsz az, ha állandóan attól félsz, hogy elkövetsz egyet.."


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

4db kecske


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 21)

"Minden álmodért harcolnod kell,hiszen ki tudja:lehet hogy amelyiket elengeded éppen az tenne teljessé."


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

3db tej


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

2 ellenség


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

1 puska


----------



## szivacs1987 (2010 Július 21)

és mindennek vége


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

1 akkor


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

2 én


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

3 is


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

a


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

4 elkezdem


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm újra*

b


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

5 a


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm*

na még egy


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*Köszönöm végle*

megvagyok...


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

6 visszaszámlálást


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

7 még


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

8 hátra


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

9 van


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

10 pár


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

11 darab


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

123456jjjj


----------



## kallux (2010 Július 21)

*???*

Nekem megvan a hozzászólások száma és a min. 2 napos regidő is, de nem enged tölteni...


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

12 hozzászólás


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

333333


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

4444444


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

555555


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

tizenharmadik


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

6666666666


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

tizennegyedik


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

77777777 888


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

88888888


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

15.


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

999999999


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

10 10 10 10


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

tizenhatodik


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

11 11 11 11 11


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

b


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

12 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

c


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

17.


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

13 13 13 13 13 13


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

14 14 14 14 14 14


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

15151515151


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

16161616


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

19. már csak egy


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

17171717


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

e


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

18181818


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

19191919


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

és az utolsó


----------



## nitehe (2010 Július 21)

2020202+


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

f


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

g


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

gy


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

h


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## Krisz501 (2010 Július 21)

21


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Korcs666 (2010 Július 21)

jupppiiiiiiiii


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Edit


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Melinda


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Andrea


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Martina


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Viki


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Zita


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Csilla


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Klari


----------



## Evimate (2010 Július 21)

Evelin


----------



## csakletolteni (2010 Július 21)

Krisztina


----------



## Evimate (2010 Július 21)

Julcsi


----------



## dio11 (2010 Július 21)

Hogy lehetek tagból állandó tag?


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

Ez engem is érdekelne


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

papucs


----------



## Kovacs Tamas (2010 Július 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

fogkefe


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

váza


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

virág


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

kalap


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

3.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

4.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

5.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

6.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

7.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

8.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

9.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

10.


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

111


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

18s


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

112


----------



## papatroll (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

113


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

???


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

114


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

lol


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

115


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

116


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

117


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

1111


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

118


----------



## Ayana (2010 Július 21)

20 :d


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

119


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## majmocska01 (2010 Július 21)

120


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

h


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

i


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

s


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

o


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

m


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

e


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

b


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

oo


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

y


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

h


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

ee


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

r


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

somebody here


----------



## johnybxxx (2010 Július 21)

????


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

*hj*

I like this song


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

sadasd


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

sad


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

sdasadas


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

s


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

rdlaskdlkasjfd


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

Nem éppen egy értelmes funkció ez. Így a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése inkább idegesítő, mintsem hasznos.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

lol


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

nekem megvan a 20üzi és 2napos regisztráció de nemtom ezt letölteni:S nemtod mi lehet a baj??? http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2235119&highlight=ferenczi+gy%F6rgy#post2235119


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

Ferenczi györgyöt akarom leszedni


----------



## csucsacs (2010 Július 21)

pls segits


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

Nos, tehát....


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

Én nem vagyok ám canadai!


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

Én a medencében lakom


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

A kárpát medencében!


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

Azon belül pedig azon a híres 93 ezer négyzetkilométert koptatom


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

most épp egy forgószéket koptatok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

amúgy elvagyok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

megvagyok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

vagyok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

agyok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

gyok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

yok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

ok


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

k


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

l


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

y


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

c


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

r


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

u


----------



## mjozsi (2010 Július 21)

uzu


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

abc


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

def


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

gff


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

ggg


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

adada


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

gfgf


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

hfhf


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

trtr


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

lélél


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

fvfvf


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

fdfd


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

klé


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

jkl


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

léálá


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

grgrg


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

dfdfd


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

kláá


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

káiouuh


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Felhangzott a szó, zeng az induló,


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

émkp


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

uéléhlé


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Győztesek megint, régi zászlaink.


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Nézd a gúnyhatárt, széttiporva már,


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Várnak újra mind, ősi bérceink.


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Édes Erdély itt vagyunk, érted élünk és halunk,


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Győz a szittya fergeteg, a rohanó sereg!


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Lépteink nyomán, fenn a Hargitán,


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Völgyeinkben lenn, tornyok hangja zeng.


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Már semerre sincs átkozott bilincs,


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Énekeljetek, völgyek és hegyek!


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

Szállj költemény, szólj költemény


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

mindenkihez külön-külön,


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

hogy élünk ám és van remény, -


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

van idő, csipjük csak fülön.


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*NEVE NINCS*  
Neve nincs 
nevéből virág hajol ki 
ékszerek ágán szikrázik neve 
törékeny akár egy kristályholmi 
ha van neve  
Pattanó erek pengenek 
ahogy a szemre homály fut 
ahogy leteszik este a bábut 
aminek nincs neve  
Ó csak egy név egy név kellene 
 vásárhelyi géza


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*HAJNALI HÓ*  
Hallom hogy hullasz halk zizegéssel 
Hallom hangodnak pelyheit 
Hallom hogy hullani el nem késel 
Hallom mosolyod téli kertjeit  
Hallom hogy élsz hallom hogy meghalsz 
Hallom hogy talán nem menekedsz 
Hallom hogy hullasz hallom hogy árvulsz 
Hallom hogy talán már nem szeretsz  
Hallom hogy hallom hallom hogy hallod 
Hallom hogy hallali hallali hó 
Hallom hangtalan halni a hangod 
Hallom hogy hullik a hajnali hó 

vásárhelyi géza


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*EMLÉKÉRE*  
Minden pohár borban benne úszkálsz 
minden ételemhez odanyúlkálsz 
fazékban fősz esőben ázol 
hűlő mosolyomban dideregsz fázol 
szögesdrót-koszorú szívemen 
vagy a látvány a skálaíveken 
fény öröm dal boldogságos vétek 
vénülő gyomromnak halálthozó étek 
csoda gyönyörűség álom ijesztő 
hóhérom gilotin kötelem fejvesztő 
vágylak mint életem és mint a halálom 
halott szép szeretőm ezen a világon 
azon a világon 

vásárhelyi géza


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*VÁNDOR ÉJI DALA*  
Virágos ösvényeken járva 
a füvön műanyag-galócák 
kitömött őzek 
penicillin-pasztillák 
az árnyas fák alatt fák árnyai 
az árnyalatok nyuszikái bukfenceznek 
nikotinmérgezés dohányvirág-illat 
a felfeledomb-lefelevölgyön 
lábnélkülszületett 
bejár e mosolygó tájba 
icipici velszi bárd 
virágos mezőket énekel 
fáj a torka 

vásárhelyi géza


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*TÉLI TÁJ A FÖLD ALATT*  
Metaforák hervadó melléből 
hó fröccsen e 
dombokra feszített tájra 
s citromfák ugatása közben 
kitörnek a cirkuszok éhes 
diótörői 
fellázadnak a bolondok 
az elmegyógyászokban 
és sorbonne úr szemüvege mögött 
üvegvitorlák szétment üvegszemek: 
életemben élhetetlen voltam 
halhatatlan leszek majd holtan  
(1979) 
vásárhelyi géza


----------



## powershot (2010 Július 21)

*APERITIV SZEKUJESZK*  
Sikerül ma is berúgni 
de nem szabad nem szabad tudni 
hogy e való nem érti: fecsérel 
az én bensőm sehogy se vezérel 
míg úgy megyek az útszegély között 
hogy e világ más tájra költözött 
s nem találván ott sem önmaga nyomára 
hol a minden semminek az ára 
Levest főzök éjjeli kettő 
tárkonygőzbe burkolózott költő 
s látom amit alig is lát senki 
gyerekek nincs sehova se menni 
csak a lét csak a lét hiszi el magát 
az aranyércben nincsen egy karát 
s hol asszony lány csak kínlódik a hímmel 
a költő is mind rosszabbul rímel 
Barátaim egy kis derűt könnyebbséget 
mielőtt e lét-vágy csontomig leéget 
inni kéne node mindez semmi 
leülök hát juhhúslevest enni  
Fenét 
megittam pár pohár köményest 
vagy amit annak kereszteltek el ezek a 



vásárhelyi géza


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

szerintem is


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

szép versek


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

mit is mondhatnék még


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

Jó ez az oldal  Nagyon köszi aki kitalálta


----------



## mauze (2010 Július 21)

gfgf


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

már csak három...huh


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

valammii valamiii


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

már csak kettő


----------



## carna (2010 Július 21)

és megvan a húsz)köszönöm


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

én nem tom mennyi


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

de mindjárt kiderül


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

még sok van


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

de jó neked


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

még 9


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l, ly, m, n, ny, o, ó, ö, ő, p, q, r, s, sz, t, ty, u, ú, ü, ű, v, w, x, y, z, zs


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

6 bizony


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

te me ábcc ze


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

33333


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs,


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

2őőőő


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

láálpáápollállilláállippáápp


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g


----------



## zsuzsito (2010 Július 21)

huuppszz siker


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l, ly


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l, ly, m


----------



## -Moonlight- (2010 Július 21)

a, á, b, c, cs, d, dz, dzs, e, é, f, g, gy, h, i, í, j, k, l, ly, m, n


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

b


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

c


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Azok a barátaink, akiket elveszítettünk, nem a földben pihennek, hanem bent lakoznak a szívünkben.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

A legtöbb mosolyt egy másik mosoly indította el.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Mosolyogj, és az egész világ idiótának fog tartani.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Tudod, amikor mosolyogsz, az egész világ sokkal jobb hely, mint egyébként.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

A mosoly a legelőnyösebb ékszer, amit egy hölgy csak viselhet.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Mindenki színes bőrű, különben nem látszana.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Kérlek, törd össze ezt a poharat - és szabadíts meg bennünket az átkozott előítéleteinktől, és a hülye mániától, hogy mindent meg kell magyarázni, és hogy csak azt merjük megtenni, amit a többiek helyeselnek.


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Majd ha az ember kivágja az utolsó fát, megmérgezi az utolsó folyó vizét, kifogja az utolsó halat is, akkor rádöbben, hogy a pénzt nem lehet megenni.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Kifordítva mindenki rózsaszín.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Az erőszak a gyengék végső menedéke.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Az élettelen tárgyak épp csak annyira tudnak mozogni, hogy mindig utadban legyenek.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

A kulcslyuk a stilizált semmi.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Hogyan kezeljük a stresszt:

- Végy egy mély levegőt
- Számolj el tízig
- Egyél egy csokit.


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Mindig is mondtam, hogy mifelénk kétféle gyalogos van: kaszkadőr és kamikaze.


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

*1dndndgnagnganagngf*

1


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

egy kettü


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Roppant kimerítő ez a szerelem nevezetű bomlott valamicsoda.


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

egy kettőő három négy öt


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

hét nyolc kilenc tiz 111213141516171819


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

A sportolás azoknak való, akik nem elég intelligensek a heverészéshez.


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

1112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536373839


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

- De nagy a képernyőd! - mosolyogtam rá.
Kettőt pislogott. - Mi van?
- Tudod, van az a mondás. Olyan vagy, mint a tévé: nagyképű és homályos.


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

szerelmetes lennék egy vkibe aki illene is hozzám ha megtudná hogy n szeretem éhh tuti cikinek tartana


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

nem vágom ezt a vmit, hogy husz ilyet kell csinálni, az életemet megunom de komolyan


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

Beiratkoztam egy reinkarnációs tanfolyamra. Drága volt, de hát egyszer élünk.


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

e


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

hmm...vagy talán nem...lehet ne tudom vagyis nem is akarom megtudni hogy ez most miért kell


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

meg azért irom ezt hogy utána böngésszek itten nin nyugodtan....mert most rááérek


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

egyszer talá már elérem a 20at remélem de most még nyomo tivább szal bocs a fárasztoo üzenetekért


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

é


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

vagy amjd kiderül hogy mi lesz..
na most ako egy kis számolás
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

15161718191ö151hinnyee na már mi lesz itt mig elérea 20


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

nyomjuk ezerrel igaz e?


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

jbkjbkjvhjvkjdvbkjvbsdjvbskjbvsjbvsjbvkjvbfkjbvfkj


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

fáradok most már


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

na még kettö vagy három asszem


----------



## NovemberRain (2010 Július 21)

- Mi a különbség egy Trabant és a Ford között?
- ???
- A Trabanttal meg lehet fordulni, de a Forddal nem lehet megtrabantulni.


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

hinnyee na már mindjárt ittt a vége, hála istennek


----------



## ovoneni89 (2010 Július 21)

irok még hogy biztosra mennnjek!


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

f


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 21)

fgfd


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 21)

hgh


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

:d7


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

Ez elég jól hangzik.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

Na, újra.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

És megint.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

És megint megint.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

És megint megint megint.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

És még mindig megint megint megint.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

Nincs már sok.


----------



## palinkaspisti (2010 Július 21)

Huszadik!


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

g


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

elvileg én is próbálkozok, lehet kevés sikerrel


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

h


----------



## aqtum (2010 Július 21)

vagy csak várni kell egy keveset?


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

i


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

egy


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

kettö


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

j


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

három


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

négy


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

öt


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

hat


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

hét


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

nyolc


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

*q*

q


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

kilenc


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

*2*

2


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tíz


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenegy


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

*3*

3


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenkettö


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenhárom


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

*4*

4
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízennégy


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenöt


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

5
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenhat


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

6
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tizenhét


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

7
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízennyolc


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

8
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

tízenkilenc


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

k


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

9
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

10
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

húsz

igen az


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Én sem értem, mire jó. De ez az első.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

11
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Ja, persze rosszul számoltam, mert az már a második volt. Hát akkor ez a harmadik.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

12
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Negyedik.


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

21


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

13
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Ötödik.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

14
értelmetlen ez a huszas korlát


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Hatodik. Ráadásul még két hozzászólás közben 20 másodpercet várni kell.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

l


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Hetedik.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

m


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Nyolcadik. :!:


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

megvan a 20 de nem tudom használni a le és feltöltést..


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

n


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Kilenc.


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20
20


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

o


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

Az is feltétel, hogy két napja legyél regisztrálva...


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

p


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

q


----------



## zeref (2010 Július 21)

az is megvan már


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

r


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

hát akkor tényleg nem tudom


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#19


----------



## tundikt (2010 Július 21)

s


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#18


----------



## digipolc (2010 Július 21)

igen, mert 20 hsz *és* 2 nap kell hozzá. jaj.


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#14


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#13


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#12


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#11


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#10


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#9


----------



## Funjong (2010 Július 21)

20


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#8


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

Te győztél


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#5


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#4


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#3


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#2


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#1


----------



## hess56 (2010 Július 21)

#0


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

kh


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

nagyon jo ez az oldal csak ki kell varni a az idejet..


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

kicsiny


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

hordócska


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

jó


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

bor


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

terem


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

benne


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

díl


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

dúl


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

dalala


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

dida


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

0


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

rida


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

nem


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

iszom


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

belőle


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

részeg


----------



## Dany (2010 Július 21)

mar megvan 20 es meg varni kell? pedig reggebben regisztraltam magam


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

leszek


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

tőle


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

magyar


----------



## flipp (2010 Július 21)

népdal


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

*vátevör*

Sziasztok, oké, de ennek mégis mi értelme van? Mármint miért nem tölthetem azokat a könyveket?


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

bjudit22 írta:


> 18



Sőt, 19


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

*lol*

3


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

*4*



bjudit22 írta:


> 15



4


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

23462345


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

56864867


----------



## Bohony (2010 Július 21)

sdasdasd


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

Bohony írta:


> Sőt, 19


 
Nem már 20


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

régebb regisztráltam


----------



## bjudit22 (2010 Július 21)

Bohony írta:


> Sőt, 19


 
Nem már 20


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

most adódott, hogy megint ide irányított a net


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

jobban körülnéztem


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

és csodálkoztam mi mindenről olvashatok itt


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

sok érdekes témát találtam


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

akár főfoglalkozásban is lehetne olvasni


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

ha tényleg mindent elolvasnék ami érdekel


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

internetfüggővé is válhatok


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

így aztán .... válogatok


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

szeretem a zenét


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

a táncot


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

0


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

szeretem az állatokat


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

főleg a cicákat


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

jók a könyvek


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

és a kutyák? 4


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

imádom a csokit


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

5. Itt vannak még hangoskönyvek:XXXXXXXXX


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

6. főleg a mogyorósat


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

7. és a krémes?


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

8.


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

9.


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

kutyákat is


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

mindegy csak csoki legyen


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

11 melyik fajtát?


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

12 én főleg a kis testűeket


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

legutobb készített csokitortámhoz 75dkg csoki kellett


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

13 a csokival én is így vagyok, bár most nyáron a jégkrém az igazi.


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

14 ez hány táblának felel meg?


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

lehet kistestű, lehet nagyobb fajta


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

a szemükbe nézel és szinte megszólalnak


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

15 csokiban sajna nem tudom beazonosítani a grammot


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

16 csak azt, hogy kis tábla, nagy tábla, óriás tábla


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## Knena (2010 Július 21)

1,5 tábla fehér csoki és 6 tábla tej vagy étcsoki (1 tábla =10dkg)


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*1*

Nagyon


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*2*

meleg


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*3*

ez


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

ja és persze a nutella, kilós kiszerelésben


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*4*

a


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*5*

nyári


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

ennyi csokiiiiii ))


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*6*

évszak


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*7*

ebben


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

volt tört mogyoró a csokitortában?


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*8*

az


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

vagy mazsola?


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*9*

évben


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*10*

szerintem


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

esetleg gyümölcsdarabok?


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*11*

még


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*12*

este


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

eper a tetején?


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*13*

sem


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

jó sok tejszínhabbal...


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*14*

hül


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*15*

a


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 21)

20 :d


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

tök jó


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*16*

levegő


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)




----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

király


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*17*

semmit


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

zsír


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

I-)


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*18*

és


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

cool


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*19*

nem


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

frankó


----------



## bazsibubu (2010 Július 21)

x-)-


----------



## Gabo_78 (2010 Július 21)

*20*

is esik annyit,hogy lehűljön az idő


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

isteni


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

szuper


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

sirály


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

marha jó


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

jó


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

klassz


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

kib jó


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

tuti


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

karaj


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

állat


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

oltári


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

brutál


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

faja


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

baró


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

klafa


----------



## kokpinel (2010 Július 21)

ütős


----------



## gyoma (2010 Július 21)

Nekem fel ora mulva engedte.


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

1 :2:


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

19


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

20.


----------



## manka983 (2010 Július 21)

20+1 a ráadás )


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

ez egy gyors


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

másik


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

gyülik


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

öt még nem sok


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

hogy ez minek


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

56


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

66


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

20 sec szünet


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

már 10


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

ez a 18.


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

eme 19.


----------



## öregjacsó (2010 Július 21)

na végre, már csak a 2 nap kell


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

egy


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

kettő


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

három


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

négykiss


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)




----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

öt


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

...


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

én is számolok


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

122 én nyertem


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

hat


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

és tényleg


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

st


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

hét


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

múzik


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

nyolc....:S


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

unom


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

látom dzseky te is


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

még 12 hátra van


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

na most mi van


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

az sok


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

és még így is két nap


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

letört a körmöm


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

hülye szabályok


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

nekem a két nap már megvolt  be be beee


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

tényeg?


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

megy a jo film én meg itt ülök... :S


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

gépelés közben történt?


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

milyen folm megy?


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

éhes vagyok


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

én a hoset várom


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

boccs csak nem néztem hogy miket irtál csak irok énis ezerrel  egyébként igen az S betű a hibás :S


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

akkor egyél


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

a mit?


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

mit vársz?


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

nemgáz, már közel a cél


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

jah, a house-t.


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

nahjo utolsóóóóóóóóóóóó :S


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

csak kettő


----------



## lxa (2010 Július 21)

pápá


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

és vége!!!


----------



## dzseky (2010 Július 21)

szia


----------



## Eduus16 (2010 Július 21)

sziasztok,hol látom, mennyi hozzászólás kell még?
mondjuk fejben is lehetne számolni,nem olyan sok a 20


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)




----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

13


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

14


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

15


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

16


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

17


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)

18


----------



## Kaderin (2010 Július 21)




----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

b


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

c


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

d


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

e


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## kobuki42 (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## bossy (2010 Július 21)

Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!"


----------



## aurora10 (2010 Július 21)

gizko52 írta:


> A szójáték az a témában, hogy minnél több kedves, szép szót írjatok le, ami csak eszetekbe jut!


ghsrthsdrthsdrthth


----------



## bossy (2010 Július 21)

A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom


----------



## aurora10 (2010 Július 21)

mazsi25 írta:


> mindent:2:


dfghdfghdsfghsdfghsfghsfgh
sfgh
s
fhs
gh
s
fhs
fdhgs
fghs
fdgh
s
dfghsdfghsdfghsdfghsdfgsdfgsdfgsdfg


----------



## aurora10 (2010 Július 21)

mazsi25 írta:


> mindent:2:


dfgsdfgsdfgsdfg
sdfg
sd
fg
sdfg
sdfgsd
fg
sdfg
sdfgsdf


----------



## bossy (2010 Július 21)

Ha már minden józan ésszel felépített elképzelés kudarcot vallott, akkor egy őrült terv is sikerrel járhat.


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Helló  
Ezek a bölcs mondások... tök jók 
Aki korán kel, aranyat lel


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Az éjjel hazafelé mentem,
éreztem, bársony nesz inog,
a szellőzködő, lágy melegben
tapsikolnak a jázminok.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Fiatalon könnyen hiszi az ember, hogy amit megkíván, azt meg is érdemli, és ha valamire elég erősen vágyik, akkor istenadta joga is van hozzá.


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Sokat akar a szarka, de nem bírja a farka... ez milyen igaz! Még rám is vonatkozik...sajnos


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Olyan kevesen szeretik a ködöt,
és olyan kevesen találkozunk benne,
de akik találkozunk, nemcsak a ködöt,
de egymást is szeretjük.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Amíg elkortyolom a kávét, kitart az álomduzzadt nyugalom. Amint kissé ébredezni kezdek, a világ összes nyavalyás gondja megszólít. A rádió földrengésről, szökőárról, tűzfészekről, robbantásokról, merényletekről, csillagháborúról, balesetekről tájékoztat. Az ember már reggel kénytelen azt hinni, hogy ez lesz az utolsó napja.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Egyszerűen csak megpróbált megszabadulni attól az agyában imént fölmerült gondolattól, hogy mikor a legkevésbé sem számít rá, a világmindenség szokása szerint előugrik majd egy ajtó mögül, és azt kiáltja: "Huú!"


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel." Bertrand Russel 
...ezt a meglátást! Tetszik!​


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Ha valakinek a bal keze megvágja a jobb kezét, s akkor megtorlásul a jobb keze visszavágja a bal kezét, akkor annak a valakinek nem kétszeres oka van-e jajgatni?


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Ha éppen közömbösen hagyott az élet, ha egy időre bensőleg is a köznapokhoz szürkültem, női aurám sem ragyogott köröttem: olyankor csupaszon is járkálhattam volna, az eb se pillant rám. Hanem mikor zúgott a vérem, és ruganyosnak éreztem porcikáimat, s szálldosva lépkedtem, és áttündökölt rajtam az életvarázs, megpörgettem magam körül pasasokat, nőket egyaránt. Miként mindenki más, ki épp e kivételes ajándék állapotában leledzik.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Fel nem foghatom, miért szürkületnek hívják a nyárszak alkonyóráját, amely még tévedésből sem tartott a palettáján szürke színeket. Főként kékekkel varázsolt; játszani elővette a narancs, a bíbor és a rózsalazac legpazarabb árnyalatait.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

abc


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

qwerty


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

mnbv


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Bemegy a csontváz az orvoshoz, és mikor meglátja a doki, felháborodva mondja:
- Hát ilyenkor kell jönni?!

(Tudom, hogy ez a viccek részhez tartozna, de most az üzenetek érdekében jobbnak láttam ideírni, mert ez még viccnek is rossz!)


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

gfdh


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

fgtzh


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

iuopio


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Azért kezdek el írkálni ide, hogy összegyűljöb a 20 db hozzászólás


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

grekjtghgf2


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Asszonyom épp palacsintát süt a konyhában


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Szuia levociusz, te is jöttél spontán írogatni a fórumba?


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

hjklmnbvrewtzu


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Lesz lekváros, csokis, túrós


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Süt a nap.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Szép az élet!


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Szia Mazsi!
Épp, ami eszembe jut! Szal kétféle lekváros palacsinta lesz, eper és barack lekváros


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Epres torta.


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

A lekváros palacsinta az finom, bár én inkább a csokisat kedvelem


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Még 15 db hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem. A háttérben prüntyög a Wii


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Nem hiszem, hogy bárki elolvassa az ideírt hozzászólésokat.


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

hozzászólás


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

A barack az finom! Melegen vagy hidegen szereted a palacsintát? Szerintem a Gundel palacsinta nem finom! Kóstoltad már?


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Asszonyom is a csokisért rajaong, én a lekvárosért. Végre, 3 nap után elállt az eső, kisütött a nap!


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

melléütöttem


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

szeretem a palacsintát.


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

nagyanyám úgy csinálja,


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

egy


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Nem szeretjük, én alapból óckodom a diótól, egyszerű parasztbelem csak a lekvárosat fogadja be.
És igenis, mi olvassuk a hozzászólásokat!!!!!


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

hogy a túrós palacsintát


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

2


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Sajnos itt nálunk nem esett az eső, tök száraz minden


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

ennek örülök


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

3


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Hol is tartottam?


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Ja, igen!


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

4


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

nah, még 12 és elkezdhetem letölteni az egyik maksa kabarét! Csináltunk ma gulyást is ( igaz, én csak drukkoltam, de nem égett oda...), ma ilyen diétás napot tartunk


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

abcdefg


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

szóval a túrós palacsintát megkeni tejföllel,


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

5


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

A túrós palacsinta a lá nagyi


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

6


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

és berakja a sütőbe


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

7


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Kb fél órára.


----------



## Zsolty001 (2010 Július 21)

Megvan a 20 hsz, 2007-ben regeltem és mégsem működik semmi. :S


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

8


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Ropogósra sül, mint egy jó sütemény.


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

hortobágyi húsos! az lesz a következő kívánságom! A túró+ tejfől bármire jó lehet ( kivéve a töltött káposztát), de pl. derelye, gombóc, csusza stb


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Az átkozottul finom!


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

9


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Nyami, az fincsi! A bableves jobban bírom, de a gulyást sem vetewm meg! Jaaajjj a Maksa....hát ő haláli! Imááádoooom!!! Elképesztő, hogy miket talál ki!


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

10


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Mostanában inkább csak túrót eszem, se palkó, se tejföl.


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*4*

4


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

11


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

még 9 kell. Kezd sötétedni, ha nem sietek gyorsan, akkor nem lesz mit hallgatni holnap, munkába menet!


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*1*

1


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

Én nem szeretem Maksát. Sorry


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

12


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Maksa lánya mondta egyszer a reklám ötletet:
-Mi lesz, ha a macska nekimegy a falnak?
-Mi?
-CillitBang


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*2*

2


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

zsuzsssss! újvárosi vagy?


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

13


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*3*

3


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

14


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*5*

5


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Szerintetek, meik a legjobb állás a világon?


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

15


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*6*

6


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

Én a sajtot birom akármivel megenni, vvagy bármi nélkül is, heti 10Ł- ot költünk csak sajtra, igaz, jobb, mint ha piára költenénk. A bablevessel az a gáz, hogy itt nem kapni füstölt csülköt, ezek nem eszik meg, anlkül pedig nem az igazi


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

16


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*7*

7


----------



## hunetxx (2010 Július 21)

szerintem megyek. Csá


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*8*

8


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

17


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*9*

9


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

18


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

hááát, szülésznő meg sírásó mindig fog kelleni, talán sírásó tovább, pár évvel


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*10*

10


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

19


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

csá hunt


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*11*

11


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Szia hunetXX!
De kááár, hogy nem kapni husit....nem tudják ők, hogy mi a jó


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

20


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*12*

12


----------



## tompobox (2010 Július 21)

*a*

21


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

de jó neked


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

De ha olyan munkát csinálsz, amit űznél hobbi- szinten is, akkor egész életedben nem kellen dolgoznod ( mondta egyszer egy okos ember)


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*13*

13


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*14*

14


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

16? asszem itt tartok, de nem biztos...


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*15*

15


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*16*

16


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*17*

17


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

még 4 kell. hurka sincs, bár azt nem szeretem, viszont a sűlt kolbit hiányolom. meg a DEBRECENIT PANNONIA SAJTTAL!!!!! 2 hét múlva megyünk haza, otthon már stokizzák befele a tonnányi debrecenit, hogy kitartson, míg otthon vagyunk


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*18*

18


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Hát, ha én a hobbimnak szentelném a munkámat, akkor egész nap aludnék X) Vaaaagy bámulnám az embereket az utcánkban. Esetleg vezetnék...na de hát addig még van egy pár évem :S


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*19*

19


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

A sajt az finom  Addig tessék enni, amíg lehet, meg amíg van


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

*20*

20


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

én mostanában inkább az újhullámos humort szeretm, maksa nekem kicsit régies, de vannak jó viccei. a maiak közül a favorit kiss ádám, hadházi lászló és a showder klubb többi fellépője


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

nekem már 80valamennyi van mégsem engedi letölteni a zenét amit szeretnék


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Jaja, a showderesek marha jóóók! Kár, hogy heti egyszer lehet őket látni, kivéve a Cool tv-n ott minden nap adják szinte, de ismétlik :S Attól függetlenűl, jóók


----------



## Mazsiola (2010 Július 21)

Ne haragudjatok, de én most megyek aludni. Úgy látom összegyült a 20 mindenkinek, vagy több 
Sziasztok és jóéjt!


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

jóccakát


----------



## zsuzsssss (2010 Július 21)

mm


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

engem meg kidobott ez a cafat, alig tsláltam vissza


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

youtubon fent van mindenki, aki számit


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

letöltheted bármelyik műsorát


----------



## levociusz (2010 Július 21)

nekem 23 hozzászólásom van, mégsem tehetek semmit


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

123


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

srgthsrthtrht


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

hsrthsr


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

8+


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

91011


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

12345678


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

121314


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

rtgzhjkléss


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

151617


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

qetrrtw4rzuetzjdtzijruk


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

181920


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

fghjklépoiuztrewqklus


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

abc


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

def


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

ghi


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

ertzuiopő1236654898ss


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

12345679101112131415161718192021222324252627282920212223242526927282930


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

12345678910111213141516171/81920212122232425262728293031323334353637383940


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

klghiul


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

1313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313131313311313131313131313131313131313


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

141414141414714141414141414141414141414141414141414141414141414141414


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

1581515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

njnojn


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

16161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616161616


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

nmonoin


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

171717171717171717171711717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

n n n n


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

18181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818181818


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

m


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

19191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191919191991919191919191919191919191919


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

lk kl


----------



## satya88 (2010 Július 21)

20202020202020020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202025020202020202020202502020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

nlkj nlkj nlk


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmm


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmm


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

klkélmmép


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

lémolmőoá


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmmmm


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

hümm, lássuk csak


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

ezzel egy letudva


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

úgysincs más dolgom, mint várakozni


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

aztán majd meglátjuk


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

addig is, ismerkedek a tibeti jógagyakorlatokkal


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

nem igaz h nincs még meg a 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

plusz készülök holnapra


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

pl. hogy hogyan oldjam meg, hogy ne nekem kelljen törökül megtanulnom


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

hanem a kedves tanítványom fejében oszoljon el a homály


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

elvégre én volnék a tanár


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

Abcdef


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

és ő ül a német nyelvtanfolyamon


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

ghi


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

jkl


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

de neki csak három programja van


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

mno


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

takarítás, bevásárlás és mosás


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

pqr


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

minden egyéb meghaladja az értelmi képességeit


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

st


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

és ezt nem leszólásként mondom, ezek tények


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

aranyom nem tehet róla, hogy 54 évesen kellett neki először beülni az iskolapadba


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

sem arról, hogy soha nem volt arra szüksége, hogy a fenti programokon kívül még valamit csináljon a fejével


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

így aztán sorvadoznak a szürke kis sejtek


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

én meg folyton bővíthetem a török szókincsemet


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

a


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

mondjuk én jobban haladok, mint ő


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

1


----------



## animazsi (2010 Július 21)

és megvagyon a 20. is


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

2


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

3


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

4


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

5


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

6


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

7


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

8


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

9


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

10


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

11


----------



## koobrewop (2010 Július 21)

12


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## escada86 (2010 Július 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Ez


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Hülyeség de nagyon


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

fájóan az


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

20?


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

meg kell dolgozni itt is


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Elsaccoltam  azt hittem gyorsabban haladsz )


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

ezmár a 20.váááááhuu


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Hol? A húsz darab kommenten? Én örülök hogy nem 100 ( van olyan filmletöltős oldal :"D)


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Ügyes )


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Gg


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

kötöszködnek21


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

nesze22


----------



## alsógatya (2010 Július 22)

23


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

2 Bocs, hogy ezt tolom, de van itt egy könyv, ami nagyon kéne


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Melyik?


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Akkor 4?


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

4 *Roger Penrose: A császár új elméje*


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## tirone (2010 Július 22)

gyűjtögetek...


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

5 Csak antikvátiumos oldalakon láttam, raktáron nincs sehol, itt meg van ebookban.


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

6? Kínos de nem ismerem :') Milyen?


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

7 Pszihológia


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

8 Mérő László egyik könyvében hivatkozott rá és megtetszett


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

9/10/11? Én a Fétis című krimire gyúrok ^^ Remélem mind a kettő megéri


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

14? Lemaradtam :"D


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

15 Kanadában most tök jó idő lehet, itt nem bírok aludni a forróságtól


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Ez nemér


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

17 20mp-ként lehet hozzászólni


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Sajnos én sem vagyok ott (még mikor kimegtek akkor se Kanadába :") Most ezt eléggé bánom is :$


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

20 Nah két nap múlva lesz könyv, addig meg keresek valami mást. Jó éjt!


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Telefonról nehéz a 20 is!


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Jóèjt


----------



## Siraly533 (2010 Július 22)

100Mbittel + PCvel a koliszobából könnyű


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Én is mentem ^^ jó szórakozást az idetévedõknek!


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Autóból telefonnal úgy hogy még egy óra hazáig nem!


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Merre ez a koli?


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

*tititit*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


ohh, ez egy csudi jo ötlet


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> ohh, ez egy csudi jo ötlet


egy


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> egy


kettö


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> kettö


három


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

4?  helló


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> három


5


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 5


6


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

7/8?


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 6


67


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Mire gyülytögetsz?


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 67


8


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

68?


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 8


9


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 9


1222


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 1222


12


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 1222


23


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 23


13


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Bocsi nem akartalak megzavarni ^^


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

Még 3...


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 13


14


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

2...


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

blablabla


----------



## Dayajute (2010 Július 22)

1 vagyis mentem byebye


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> blablabla


16


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

Dayajute írta:


> 1 vagyis mentem byebye


2 vagyis még van 18


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> 16


cvbnm


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> cvbnm


cvbnhjm


----------



## milli vanilli (2010 Július 22)

milli vanilli írta:


> cvbnhjm


hüü, megvan


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Ha ez ilyen egyszerű....
Köszi, Voksakati!

Üdv.: howarju


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Akkor, én is elkezdem!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Már több éve tag vagyok, de a szükséges 20
hozzászólás hiánya miatt, minden alkalommal
csak a visszautasítást olvashatom letöltési
kisérletemre! :-(


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Ez a módszer nem igazán fer, de aki kitalálta a 20 hozzászólást, időközben
módosíthatott volna már álláspontján, SZVSZ., pozitív irányban, izé, 
negatív irányban, vagy mittomén. :-/


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Na, ez már a 6. hozzászólásom lesz!
Megy ez, ha lassacskán is!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Minden esetre, köszönet illeti a téma indítóját, nélküle soha
sem férhetnék hozzá valamely áhított feltöltéshez!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Jobb ma egy túzok mint holnap egy veréb.


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Mai napra rendelt palindrom:
" A tyukólba rab dobál de kenguru rug neked lábodba rabló kutya. "


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Na, egy egyszerűbb:
" Géza kék az ég."


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Kissé hosszabb:
" Indul a görög aludni. "


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Módosítsunk! ;
" Indul a kutya s a tyuk aludni."

Máris egy tucat hozzászólással rendelkezem!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Szerencsétlen szám a 13. Itt nem hagyhatom abba!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Alakul ez, mint púpus gyerek a prés alatt!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Ennyi felesleges dumát megfeleléskényszerből........


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Nos, 16. bejegyzésem, nem akármi.


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Még 4 bejegyzés és enyém a pálya.


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Már csak 3!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Ezt a kettőt már csak kibírom, ha a hátamon rőzsét vágnak is!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Végre! Itt a vége! +szenvedtem a jogosultságokért!


----------



## howarju (2010 Július 22)

Plusz 1! Köszönöm Mindenkinek a segítségét! 

Üdv.: howarju


----------



## czobor (2010 Július 22)

fdghb sdtfzhbn sr


----------



## czobor (2010 Július 22)

mindenki


----------



## laller69 (2010 Július 22)

1 bejegyzés :S


----------



## laller69 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## laller69 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## laller69 (2010 Július 22)

most akkor mi van ?


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

*jó*

ez jó cucc


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

am mi van ezen az oldalon?


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## mantus (2010 Július 22)

érdekes lesz így


----------



## vik91 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## mantus (2010 Július 22)

szólánc


----------



## mantus (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## mantus (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## garfield_83 (2010 Július 22)

**

Remélem hamar összegyül a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## garfield_83 (2010 Július 22)

**

2


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## finaldestination (2010 Július 22)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amix (2010 Július 22)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

kedvenc könyveim


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Száz év magány


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

szintén Gabriel Garcia Márquez:
Szerelem a kolera idején


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Tolsztoj:
Anna Karenina


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Jane Austen:
Büszkeség és balítélet
Értelem és érzelem


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Charlotte Bronte:
A lowoodi árva


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Emily Bronte:
Üvöltő szelek


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Jókai Mór:
Egy magyar nábob
Kárpáthy Zoltán


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Turgenyev:
Apák és fiúk


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Nathaniel Hawthorne: 
A hétormú ház


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

J. R. R. Tolkien:
A Gyűrűk ura - trilógia


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Agatha Christie összes


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

Anita Blake könyvek


----------



## Bogica94 (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok! Még új vagyok itt  Barátnőm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt és nagyon tetszik  Egy csomó jó könyvet megtalálok itt


----------



## navi25 (2010 Július 22)

én is
csak azt még nem értem, hogy több hete regisztráltam, a számláló alapján több, mint 20 hozzászólásom van: akkor miért nem tudok könyvet olvasni?
Na keresgélem tovább erre a választ


----------



## szami9 (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok,

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.

Üdv.: Szami


----------



## szami9 (2010 Július 22)

Meditációval kapcsolatos dolgokat keresek.

Köszi
Szami


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

Hűha,


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

ezek


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

szerint


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

képek


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

megtekintéséhez


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

is


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

legalább


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

húsz


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

hozzászólás


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

és


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

minimum


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

48


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

órás


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

regisztráció


----------



## Kimmuriel (2010 Július 22)

szükséges?


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

Éljen!


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

remélem


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

ezek


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

után


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

már


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

több


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

hülyeséget


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

nem


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

találnak


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

ki


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## asdfjkl (2010 Július 22)

Szerintem sok értelme van!  17


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

tisztelt


----------



## asdfjkl (2010 Július 22)

Ennyi butaságot összehordani  16


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

működtetők


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

na,


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

én


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

lassan


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

meg


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

is


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

jó meleg van


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

volnék


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

olyan 34fok van


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

pont.


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

aáblé


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

Hajrá szpari nb2 sajnos


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

még egy ráadás


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

ucsóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

ráadás21


----------



## david18d (2010 Július 22)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## dreamtom (2010 Július 22)

Fasza, még mindig nem működik....


----------



## akos.karesz (2010 Július 22)

Egyelőre nekem sem, de kutya legyek ha feladom! 
Vau-vau!


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy szőke nő bemegy egy bankba, hogy felváltson egy százdollárost.
- Hölgyem, ez a százdolláros hamis - mondja a pénztáros.
- Úristen, akkor engem megerőszakoltak!


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Két férfi iszik a kocsmában.
- A feleségem egy angyal - mondja az egyik.
- Jó neked. Az enyém még él.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Két férfi iszik a kocsmában.
- Te! Legyünk barátok! - mondja az egyik.
- Hülye vagy? Hogy néznénk ki kopaszon, csuhában?


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Két férfi iszik a kocsmában.
- Tegnap megbasztam anyádat! - mondja az egyik.
- Apa, menjünk haza. Részeg vagy.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy pingvin bemegy a kocsmába.
- Jó napot, az öcsémet keresem. Nem látta? - mondja a csaposnak.
- Nem is tudom... hogy nézett ki?
- Szerinted, b*zmeg?


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

A zsiráf a gyerekével megy hazafelé, útközben beugranak a kocsmába. A zsiráf rendel a gyereknek egy Bambit, saját magának meg egymás után kéri a sör-unikum kombókat. A hatodik után lefejeli az asztalt, és bealszik.
- Úgy látom, apu ma nagyon elfáradt - mondja a csapos a gyereknek.
- Te hülye, ez nem a puma, hanem a zsiráf...


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy ló bemegy a kocsmába. Felsétál a falon, át a mennyezeten, majd le a pult előtt. Kér egy sört, megissza, leharapja a korsó fülét, és elrágcsálja azt is. Fizet, fel a falon, át a mennyezeten, majd egy elegáns sasszéval távozik az ajtón. A kocsma vendégei döbbenten néznek, a csapos megszólal:
- Ez ilyen. Nem köszön.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

A királylány sétál a patakparton, egyszer csak talál egy békát. Felkapja, a szemébe néz, megkérdezi:
- Ugye te vagy az a béka, akit ha megcsókolok, jóképű ifjú herceggé változik?
- Az az én lüke öcsém. Engem le kell szopni.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Tegnap este egy csodálatos romantikus fimet néztünk a feleségemmel. 
Feküdtünk az ágyban, átadtuk magunkat az érzelmek sodrásának, amikor egyszer csak a film közepén, a párom odafordult hozzám és így szólt: 
- Te vagy a legidegesítőbb, legelviselhetetlenebb bunkó paraszt, akit a Föld valaha a hátán hordott, hogy dögölnél meg! 
Bevallom ez annyira váratlanul ért, hogy kiesett a kezemből a vuvuzela.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Két vak ló beszélget.
- Te, indulsz az epsomi derbyn?
- Nem látom akadályát...


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

- Te, képzeld, vettem egy versenylovat!
- Te jó ég, és nem volt drága?
- Dehogy, csak egy kilót vettem belőle...


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

- Te, képzeld, vettem egy lovat! Szerinted versenyezhetek vele?
- Persze. Amilyen gebe, még le is győzöd...


----------



## Bogiica (2010 Július 22)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, mert szinte minden kottát, amit már nagyon régóta kerestem itt megtalálok..


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Maradok az abc betüknél


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

oké, abc betük helyett, nehezen megy az ékezetek használata, fránya angol billentyüzeten magyar betük, de 8.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Két pasi lékhorgászik egy befagyott tavon. Az egyiknek nincs kapása, a másik viszont egymás után fogja ki a halakat a lékből. Megkérdezi az első:
- Elnézést, hogy csinálja, hogy ennyi halat fog?
- Mmmmhrhmprhmpr!
- Tessék?
- Mmmmhrhmprhmpr!
- Bocsánat, nem értem, amit mond.
A férfi a markába köp.
- Meleg helyen kell tartani a kukacokat!


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Egyébként nekem is tetszik ez az oldal, csak sokáig tartott nekem mig leesett hogy hozzá kéne szolnom, :2:, de hát hozom a formám


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

jók a viccek amiket küldesz


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy férfi horgászik, egy másik arra jár, és megkérdezi:
- Na, van kapás, van kapás?
- Fogtam egyet, de visszadobtam.
- Miért, kicsi volt?
- Nem, viszont állandóan azt kérdezgette: "Van kapás, van kapás"?


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy begipszelt kezű férfi horgászik, egy arrajáró megkérdezi:
- Harapnak a halak?
- Nem, elcsúsztam a lépcsőn...


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

itt éppen kora délelött van és azért tévedtem ide, hogy összeszedjek valami okosat a kismamalétröl meg a kismama tornával kapcsolatban


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Mivel kismama lettem, ezt tök jó most elmondani! Már tudja pár barát, de azért még nem létszik igazán mert még csak 15 hetesek vagyunk


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Még mindig nem merem szétkürtölni, nemtudom miért. Talán mert félek még az uj helyzettöl, meg aggodom is hogy minden rendben lesz e.


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Meg talán férjnél sem vagyok, jó ez lehet hogy maradian hangzik de valahogy nem igy képzeltem el, itt vagyok egy másik országban, oké a párommal, jól megvagyunk, de ezen kivül semmi támogatás, barát igazán semmi, magányos igy


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Jó hát olyan fiatal nem vagyok hogy szégyelnem keljen !! De hát mégis. Meg aggodom, hogy akkora leszek mint egy ház


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy férfi horgászik, mellette odakészítve két tégla. Arra megy egy nő, megkérdezi:
- Minek a horgászáshoz tégla?
- Azt nem árulhatom el.
- Na de mégis?
- Jó, ha idejössz velem a bokrok közé, utána elárulom.
Győz a női kíváncsiság, bemennek a bokrok közé. Utána a nő fölteszi a kérdést:
- Szóval, minek a tégla?
- Hát, a horgászbottal ma még nem fogtam semmit, de a téglákkal már te vagy a harmadik...


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Amire szép esélyeim vannak, mert már most hiztam minimum 6 kg-ot
Pedig probálom nem kienni az egész hütöt, de hát nem járok mindig a legnagyobb sikerrel


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Eddig féltem tornaázni, de ma ugy döntöttem, hogy megprobálom, csak nem ártok semmit. Az elején nagyon ilyesztöen fájt a hasam, igy nem csináltam semmit, mondván álló munkát végzem ugyis


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Egy nő egy csónakban napozik, mellette horgászfelszerelés. Arra jár a halőr, mondja neki:
- Hölgyem, meg kell büntetnem, itt tilos horgászni.
- De én nem horgászok, a horgászfelszerelés a férjemé, én nem használom, csak napozni jöttem ki!
- Mégis kénytelen vagyok feljelenteni, mert megvan a felszerelése a horgászathoz, és itt tilos horgászni.
- Akkor én feljelentem, mert megerőszakolt!
- De hölgyem, én hozzá sem értem magához!
- De a felszerelése megvan hozzá!


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

De hát vármég rám egy nyaralás és nem szeretnék ugykinézni mint egy szörny!!!!!!
Ahelyett hogy örülnék, mi? Hát katasztrofa vagyok


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Itt papolok a sok aggodalmamról, még valaki azt hiheti hogy mennyire figyelek mindenre, pedik tök hülye vagyok, még mindig dohányzom és nem sikerül igazán kevesebbet szivnom. Tudom káros, de egyszerüen függö vagyok!!!!!!!!! váááááááá


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Talán erröl nem is irok többet, igy is eléggé szégyenlem magam és büntudatom van


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

ma szabadnapos vagyok egyébbként, éljen!!!!!!!!


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)




----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

valami értelmesset is kellene végre csinálnom, mondjuk rendet 
Mostanában olyan fáradt vagyok, hogy csak aludni akarok mindig


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)




----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Nyugdíjasok beszélgetnek a parkban a padon.
- Képzeljétek, idős koromra sokkal erősebb lettem, mit fiatal koromban voltam.
- Hát az hogy lehet?
- Tudjátok, amikor fiatal koromban megláttam egy jó nőt, ... hát két kézzel sem tudtam lenyomni, most meg kisujjal is sikerül.


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

ez egesz jo ...


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Pedig aztán nem csak a cipöimnek kéne hely a szobénkban, hanem az érkezö jövevénynek is


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

....


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

)


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

- Anyu, vehetek még egy süteményt?
- Kicsikém, azért, mert együtt élek apukáddal, még nem kell anyunak szólítanod!
- Akkor hogyan hívjalak?
- Mondd egyszerűen, hogy Józsi!


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

ma vegre nem esik az eso...


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

jah, azt nem is mondtam .... a teremtés koronája lesz


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

ha ha ha ....


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Tényleg ha van valakinek jó fiunév ötlete azt szivesen veszem...


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Nyugdíjasok beszélgetnek a parkban a padon.
- Öregkoromra elég sokat romlott a szemem - mondja az egyik - régen ha egy percig néztem két jó csöcsöt, fél óráig állt a cerka, most meg fél óráig kell néznem, hogy egy percre felálljon.


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

A párom a Mihályt erölteti ...hááááááááát ? mit is mondjak


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Nyugdíjasok beszélgetnek a parkban a padon.
- Rettenetes dolog ez a feledékenység. A múltkor is negyed óráig kellett gondolkoznom, mire eszembe jutott az asszony neve. De nem is ez a félelmetes.
- Hanem mi?
- Hanem például egy medve...


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

xx.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

Volt egy film, John Travoltával, aminek Mihály volt a címe. szerintem zseniális volt... =}


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Xix.


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

A nagypapa révén jött a remek ötlete....... pedig mondtam neki, nekem is van nagyapám.. , ez nemkéne indoknak lenni, de nincs egyébb briliéns ötletem.
Valahogy a lánynév jobban menne, pedig fiut akartam. Most hogy tudom, má nem tudom mit akarok , .... inkább csak kusza vagyok 
Egészségesset, meg szépet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jah, meg okosat


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Xviii


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Azt a filmet láttam, jó volt, tetszett
De a név valahogy igy sem......


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

A székely és a fia kaszálnak. Megszólal a fiú:
-Kend idesapám, ezt a részt itt hagyjuk ki.
-Há mé hagynánk ki???
-Mert itt vesztettem el a szüzességemet.
-Jól van fiam, kihaggyuk.
A fiú rövidesen megint megszólal. 
-Kend idesapám ezt a részt is hagyjuk ki.
-Hát ezt meg miért ne kaszáljuk le ?
-Mert innen nézett az anyja bennünket.
-Nézett az anyja benneteket?
-Igen.
-És mit mondott utána???
-Hát azt, hogy beeeee.


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

XIV.Lajos


----------



## roelavg (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok, most mentem, jó volt elmondani valakinek, kiknek  hogy mizu velem...
Megyek böngészni a mamablogot , hátha megvilágosodom!!!!!!!


----------



## Mostly Harmless (2010 Július 22)

A székely meg a fia járják az erdőt, egyszer csak vadorzót fognak. Gondolják, most jól móresre tanítják, hát levetkőztetik, kikötözik egy fához, és bekenik a f*szát mézzel. Ahogy otthagyják és távolodnak, meghallják a kiabálást:
- SEGÍTSÉG! MEDVE! MEDVE! SEGÍTSÉG! ... Mackó... Macikám...


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Napkirály


----------



## ddankhazi (2010 Július 22)

*Gondolatok erről arról*

Üdv mindenkinek!

Leírom pár gondolatomat - bár lehet, nem is a sajátom, csak elhitetik velem.

Üdv, Dénes


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Három testőr


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

London 2012


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

9.


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

olyan szepen sut a nap


----------



## ddankhazi (2010 Július 22)

*Íme az első*

Tudtátok, hogy Einstein "Hogyan látom a világot?" című könyvének valamelyik magyarországi sokadik kiadásában, rossz a speciális relativitás elméletének matematikai levezetése. (Azt nem tudom, hogy korábbi kiadásokban is rossz volt-e.) Sajnos a magyar nyelvű wikipediában is a rossz változat szerepelt. Remélem már kijavították.


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Két nap az élet(Belmondo)


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Film


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

koszonom


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)

kosz


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Sakk


----------



## biro.kata (2010 Július 22)




----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Matt.


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Vége?


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

Mióta készülök, hogy elmondjam neked


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

szerelmem


----------



## Dorozsma51 (2010 Július 22)

Nem. Most kezdődik.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

rejtett csillagrendszerét


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

egy képben csak talán


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

s csupán a lényeget


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

De nyüzsgő és áradó vagy bennem,


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

mint a lét,


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölött


----------



## ddankhazi (2010 Július 22)

*második valami*

A szuperhúr elmélet annyira bonyolult, hogy még a legkiválóbb matematikusok közül is csak néhányan sejtik, mit is kéne kérdezni ahhoz, hogy ez a legyen rá a válasz...


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

s zizzenve röppenő kis álmolat vadász.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

mit is jelent az nékem


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

hogyha dolgozom


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

Hasonlat mit sem ér.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

Felötlik s eldobom.


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

És holnap az egészet újra kezdem,


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szó


----------



## Nikosz83 (2010 Július 22)

versemben


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Csak ez lélekfonnyasztó hőség ne volna...


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Az vagy nekem, mint testnek a kenyér, és nyári zápor fűszere a földnek....


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Ismeritek a Micimackó és a Taót? Hát a Malacka és a Taót?


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Nagyon jó lenne már az a 20 hozzászólás.......


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Honnan tudom, hogy megvan-e már az a bűvös 20?


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Vasárnap este regiztem.....


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

...Ott vár a szerelmem, szemében a csillagok....


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**

Igen nagyon jó

Miért nem hallgatunk inkább arra a belső hangra, amely megmutatja az igazi utat?




MissB írta:


> Ismeritek a Micimackó és a Taót? Hát a Malacka és a Taót?


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**


Nagyon szerenék kineziológiával foglalkozó könyvet letölteni ki tudja hol találok?


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**

márcsak 15


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

**

Igazán szép napunk van.


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

Eszméletlen jó ötletnek tartom ezt a fórumot.


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

*....*

Szép az időnk


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

Az elején majdnem frászt kaptam amikor megláttam, hogy húsz hozzászólást kell írni


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Hiába lassan mennek az üzenetel


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

Nem vagy túl nagy dumás


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Már nincs sok


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

annyira....


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Fő a pozitiv hozzáállás


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

de azt hiszem lassan alakulni fog ez is


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

követve a fák tetejét lengető szél visszhangját


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

húúú ennyit írni... lassan leszakadnak az ujjaim a gépeléstől


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Úgy tűnik, nagyon is gyakran épp az ész miatt tévedünk rossz irányba


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

aztán bóklászunk napestig


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

a billentyűzet szinte sikítozik az utóbbi másfél évben nem használtam ennyit összesen mint most....


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

de nem baj lassan meg lesz ez is még 13 legszerencsésebb számom a világon


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

hopsz ez még rímelt is


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

tudom egy költő veszett el bennem....


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

valahol nagyon mélyen.....


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

csak még nem sikerült megtalálni


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

de ha meglesz akkor tűzzel vassal fogom írtani ne féljetek


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Ezt


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

tudom ritka béna megszólalás volt kösznöm az együttérzést


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

Jó móka


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

várd meg a következőket azok még rosszabbak lesznek


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

úgyhogy ülj le, helyezkedj el kényelmesen


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

csak


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

popcorn elő, villanyt lekapcsol


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

ettől rosszabb


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

és széthúzódik a függöny


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

csak nem


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

kezdődik az előadás


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

kát hogy itt lett vége pedig most kezdtem belemelegedni


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## kisserzso (2010 Július 22)

és itt a 20


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Luigissimo (2010 Július 22)

na csáó mindenkinek teszem amihez kedvem van és utánam a vízözön


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## MissB (2010 Július 22)

Nekem mar megvan a 20, sot tobb is, s megsem tudok letolteni...pedig nagyon szeretneik


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## Zolcsi88 (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Első hozzászólás


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Második hozzászólás


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Negyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Hetedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Nyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenkettedik hozzászólás


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenharmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizennegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenötödik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenhatodik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenhetedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizennyolcadik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Tizenkilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Huszadik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorky222 (2010 Július 22)

Plusz 1, hogy biztos legyen...


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## valaki1989 (2010 Július 22)

21


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok ! Ma regisztráltam, ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Boldog névnapot a Magdolnáknak !


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Még 18


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

még 17 de a keresztfiam ma 4 éves


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Tízenhat


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Tízenöt


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Tízenhárom


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Tízenkettő


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

Huh... Oké


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

123456789


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

10111213141516171819


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

20212223242526272829


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

30313233343536373839


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

40414243444546474849


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

50515253545556575859


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

60616263646566676869


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

70717273747576777879


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

80818283848586878889


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

90919293949596979899


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

100101102103104105106107108109


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

110111112113114115116117118119


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

poi


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

120121122123124125126127128129


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

polly


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

ugye?


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

130131132133134135136137138139


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Honnan irsz Fausztina95?


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

140141142143144145146147148149


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

150151152153154155156157158159


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Ez elég messzinek látszik


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Ok


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

1601610162163164165166167168169
Gomba


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Nem kötelező


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Gomba?


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

170171172173174175176177178179


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Ia


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

180181182183184185186187188189
aha pest megye


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

A.i.


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Ko


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

190191192193194195196197198199


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Mo


----------



## Fausztina95 (2010 Július 22)

na pá


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

200201202203204205206207208209


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

Neked is


----------



## zyroy74 (2010 Július 22)

GOOd bye


----------



## Lugo70 (2010 Július 22)

Oooopppszz! Én marha mindenhová írtam a baromságaimat, összejött a 20 hozzászólás és mégsem tudtam letölteni. Ezek után találtam meg ezt a segítséget!


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Sok érdekesség van rajta


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

a musical-okat imádom


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

és mivel általában nem sikerül az előadásra eljutni,


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

így otthon halgatom


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Tetszik, hogy itt is találok jó dolgakat a musicalokról


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Sok kedvenc musicalom van, de a "Miért?" című dal az Anna Kareninából a No. 1


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Olyan nagy kedvenc még a Rómeó és Júlia,


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

ami nálam már a vízcsapból is az folyik


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Először az eredeti franciát láttam,


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

bár egy szót se értek franciául, mégis meghatott,


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

a zenéje csodás.


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Na és azután a magyar szöveggel ...


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

és a Szinetár Dóra előadása szuper.


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Na meg nagyon tetszett még Nárai Erika a dadus szerepében.


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

csalad


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

szomszed


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

veszekedes


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

pompas


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

ferfi


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

s


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

d


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

f


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

g


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

ddssd


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

ssssss


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

sdfseewew


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

fhgffghgfgf


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

j


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

hfghgffggh


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

k


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

l


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

dfgffdg


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

m


----------



## anitutza (2010 Július 22)

v


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

dgfddffggg


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

ewewreewewr


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

dsfsdfdsdsadf


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

aadasd


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

adasdsasa


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

gfdgdssda


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

iozoioupio


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

jgjjghjgh


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

fsfsdsfdsd


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

dsfsddsfdf


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

wewerwr


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

wrwert55


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

őpoioiuuu


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

fgsdfssfssa


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

sdfsdffsdsf


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

sddfsfsffsdfs


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Tíz


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Kilenc, nemsokára indulok dolgozni


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

8, nagyon meleg van


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

fddfdf


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

gggfdff


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Hófehérke és a HÉT törpe


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

ddddd


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

dddddd


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

6... közelítek


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

ddddgg


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Öt


----------



## totgeza2 (2010 Július 22)

hjhjkhj


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

4 !


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Három "te leszel a párom"


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 22)

Üdv, szurkolunk hogy meglegyen.


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

due


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

1 "megérett a megy"


----------



## didi.adri (2010 Július 22)

Zéró, remélem sikerül előre is köszi


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

*7*

7


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Kérlek, adjátok nekem köszönömöt!


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Én is adok, nektek!


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Számolok...


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## gwaihir (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Gwaihir, adtam neked!  2


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Kérlek, te is adj, mert különben nem tudok letölteni! :/  3


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Így, nem fog összejönni soha... Mégsem olyan könnyű...


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Reménytelen...


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

Mindegy, próbálkozok.


----------



## Ajna95 (2010 Július 22)

PLS!!! Nektek csak egy gomb, nekem sokkal több!


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

*szedem a 2o pontot*

abc


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

haladok


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

lasssan de....


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

...nagyon...


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

...lassan


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

ha-ha...1o


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

örülök hogy én is tagja laszek ennek a forumnak.


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

sokszor előfordult már, hogy eggyes dolgokat csak itt találtam meg, de a regisztráció túl macerásnak tünt...


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

hát, úgy néz ki hogy nem az!


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

Még öt!


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

Jövök mind a cunami...


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## moky102 (2010 Július 22)

navégre, itt is vagyok. üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

köszi


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

nagyszerű


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

dolog


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

ez


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

nagyon


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

sok


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

kérdésemre


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

kapok


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

ééééééééééés 20 
Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

itt


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

választ


----------



## Survivor (2010 Július 22)

21


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

kérdéseimre


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

s


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

123


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

234


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

345


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

456


----------



## Solid80 (2010 Július 22)

*...*

:111:


----------



## gyongyverke (2010 Július 22)

4567


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Bocsi, csak a 20 hozzászóláshoz gyúrok


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Igaz tavaly regisztráltam, de kb. 2 napja az egyik kedves barátnőm hívta fel a figyelmem, hogy itt lehet tornákat letölteni. Szuper!


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Most pedig folytatom a számlálást


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

Persze ezt a frappáns tippet és is megköszönöm!


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Hát akkor elkezdek számolni!


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

midorico3: húzzál bele!


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Azon vagyok!


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

midorico3:


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Lassan de biztosan


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

A biztonság kedvéért plusz egy bónusz


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Kata78 (2010 Július 22)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Megvan a 20!


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## midorico3 (2010 Július 22)

Biztos ami biztos én is a +1re szavazok!


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

gtfg


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

hehe


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:656:


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:d


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Akkor én is elkezdem ezt az írogatósdit


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

:11::11:kiss


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

egyébként próbálnék feltölteni, de nem nagyon jövök rá, hogy kéne


----------



## szobi88 (2010 Július 22)

j


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

addig is, pár idézet sosem árt


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

*[FONT=&quot]„You can't live someone else's life or think it's more important just because it's more dramatic. What happens matters. Maybe only to us, but it matters.” [/FONT]*


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

„If you think the Mona Lisa is stunning, you shoud look at my masterpiece. In the mirror. – God”


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

*"There are only two tragedies in life: one is not getting what one wants, and the other one is getting it" - Oscar Wilde*


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Being happy doesn’t mean that everything is perfect. It means that you decided to look beyond the imperfection.


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the poeple, who treat you right, forget about the ones who don’t, and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it would be easy, they just promised it would be worth it.


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

When everyone is against you, it means that you are absolutely wrong-- or absolutely right.
- Albert Guinon


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Believe those who are seeking the truth. Doubt those who find it.
- Andre Gide


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Too many people are thinking of security instead of opportunity. 
They seem more afraid of life than death.
- James F. Byrnes


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

„- Mézzel több legyet fogsz mint ecettel. 
– Lócitrommal pedig még többet. Mire akarsz kilyukadni?”
/the Big Bang Theory/


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

"There's not much of a difference between a stadium full of cheering fans and an angry crowd screaming abuse at you. They're both just making a lot of noise. How you take it is up to you. Convince yourself they're cheering for you. You do that, and someday, they will!"


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Eddig a pillanatig emberek milliói adták már fel. Nem bosszankodnak, nem sírnak, nem csinálnak semmit, csak várják, hogy teljen az idő. Elvesztették a reagálás képességét. Te viszont szomorú vagy. Ez azt jelzi, hogy még él a lelked.
/Coelho/


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

„Amikor azt mondod: ’Feladom!’, gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: ’Egek, micsoda lehetőség!”


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

If you're doing your best, you won't have any time to worry about failure.


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

Our character is what we do when we think no one is looking.


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

People take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness. Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost.


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

„Szeress egész mellékesen és
szelíden, kis sé szórakozottan is,
csakúgy, ahogy lélegzik, 
vagy ahogy egy keddi napon,
mikor "nem történik semmi",
...él az ember.”

/Márai Sándor/


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

That is the saving grace of humor, if you fail no one is laughing at you.
- A. Whitney Brown


----------



## siryus (2010 Július 22)

„Try to be happy. When you try not to be scared all the time, because there’s no such thing as a mistake. You get nervous, but you sing anyway.” 
„Mistakes are beautiful, baby. Mistakes are part of de fun.” /Evening/


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

Üdv!


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

a


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

s


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

d


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

f


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

j


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

Egy kicsit aggódtam


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

amikor láttam


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

miért?


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

hogy milyen korlátja van


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

a fórumozásnak/letöltésnek


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

k


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

de szerencsére


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

l


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

rábukkantam


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

druszám, Zsuzsanna


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

é


----------



## Elyen (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

azon tanácsaira


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

melyek alapján


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

könnyen meg lehet


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)




----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

szerezni a


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

szükséges


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

mennyiségű


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

azaz 22


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

darab


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

hozzászólást


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

Miért van az, hogy 3db 11. üzeneted van?


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

Most már


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

csak


----------



## cicabogar5 (2010 Július 22)

6 18.


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

48 órát


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

kell várnom


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

Köszönöm Zsuzsanna!


----------



## asztalosz (2010 Július 22)

Hopp, most látom, hogy csak 20 kellett volna, túlteljesítettem a tervet!


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Az Elisabeth is tetszik


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

A Rebeccát még nem láttam,


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

csak hallottam.


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Az is nagyon szép lehet


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Szép este van. Egy kicsit esett az eső, így már nincs olyan hőség


----------



## Erika2304 (2010 Július 22)

Lassan megyek aludni, holnap korán kelek, mert vár az én szerelmem


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

*1*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



abababababababababababababababababababababababa



123
123
123
123


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

őőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

2


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

3


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

4


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

44444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

5555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

7


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

8


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

9


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

10


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

11


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

12


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

13


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

Ha megdobnak kővel, dobd vissza kettővel


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

14


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

5


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

15


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

1


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

16


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

17


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

Csillagködbe vesző, múltidéző, fájdalmas mosoly.


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

18


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

19


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

Rendkívül aggasztó, igen...


----------



## Marx (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

err


----------



## Xxbettyke (2010 Július 22)

xxbettyke írta:


> abababababababababababababababababababababababa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11111


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

20


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

ghoul


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

th


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

[email protected]_/"


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"[email protected]_/"
[email protected]_/"


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

come on snails !!


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

78789


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

[email protected]_/"

[email protected]_/"

[email protected]_/"

[email protected]_/"

[email protected]_/"


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

coi


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

6


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

123


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

ces't la vie


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

35487


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

...to the sky


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

4vop45ő5


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

pr


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

ób


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

8y5xr9öüb


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

áltam


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

68dt98g7öügh98


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

udzoihp


----------



## hoho (2010 Július 22)

hé


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

ttxdu


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

xi98göüü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

ruo9uhü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

97tcövü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

x96c67rtöüvü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

9v7züö


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

9ööüój


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 22)

7y85e9


----------



## Csaszee (2010 Július 22)

21


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

alfa


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

ghjkl


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

qwertz


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

uiopőú


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

675rzthj i


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

zruizfif o z


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

hjgckck


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

uiritziouodz


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

kk dt t


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

zjtztzuuuu


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

yserwt


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

rtetzurt


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

dghhy t


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

dgdfhdjfjfj


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

ws f f gh hth h tra fgg f g


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

sdgdg g dfg gdfg h m,lp iuyerzs9 hjcfh


----------



## lemur89 (2010 Július 22)

abcdefghijklmopqrstzxyw


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Most jöttem haza Kiscsillag koncertről!Király volt!


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

Luigissimo írta:


> Az elején majdnem frászt kaptam amikor megláttam, hogy húsz hozzászólást kell írni



Egyetértek az előttem szólóval.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

De valahogy majdcsak meglesz.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

pihi


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

Holnap hajnalban erre jár az idő, de dél körül sarkon fordul, majd elviharzik.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a harmadik üzim


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a negyedik üzim


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez az ötödik üzim


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a 6. üzim


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

Az Országos Statisztikai Hivatal jelentése szerint a lakosság egyik fele nő, a másik összemegy.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a 7. üzim


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a 8. üzim


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

Egy felmérés szerint hazánkban is sokan tudják, hogy a híres amerikai zenész, Al Di melója a gitározás.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Ez a 9. üzim


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

Már a felénél járok!


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

A művészetkedvelő közönség ezúttal 400 darabban tekintheti meg Van Gogh és Gauguin 20-20 festményét a Szétfűrészeti Múzeumban.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

11.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

12.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 22)

Kínai gerontológusok rájöttek, hogy az idős emberek korán halnak.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

13.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

14.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

15.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

16.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

17.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

18.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

19.


----------



## aksit (2010 Július 22)

20.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

A világ kormányai jövő év január elsején kijárási tilalmat fontolgatnak, mert Nostradamus, a híres látnok azt jósolta, hogy azon a napon az emberiséget elüti az autó.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Hírügynökségünk értesülése szerint, ahogy Indiában a tehén, úgy sok más fejlődő országban az ember a szent állat.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Nem bántják őket, hanem kerülgetik, és hagyják maguktól megdögleni


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Új festészeti stílus van születőben.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

A modern képzőművészek aktmodelljeiket női napozókban, zuhanyozókban lesik meg.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

A kapkodva készülő, krikszkrakszos irányzat neve: skubizmus.


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

1.: "In certain, extreme situations, the law is inadequate.
In order to shame its inadequacy, it is necessary to act
outside the law. To pursue - natural justice. This is not
vengeance. Revenge is not a valid motive, it's an emotional
response. No, not vengeance. Punishment."


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

A háziállatok önző, számító viselkedését etológusok tanulmányozták, és megállapították, hogy a kutya gerinctelen állat.


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

2.: 
"Take life as it comes. Run when you have to,
fight when you must, rest when you can."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

3.: "What you need isn’t always what you want"


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

4.: "Sometimes, pain is all that lets you know you’re alive"


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

5.: "The lions sing and the hills take flight. 
The moon by day, and the sun by night. 
Blind woman, deaf man, jackdaw fool. 
Let the Lord of Chaos rule..."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

6.: "Only a fool thinks his enemies stand still when he isn’t looking, my Lord Dragon..."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

7.: "Death is lighter than a feather, 
duty heavier than a mountain."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

8.: "Better to try understanding the sun than a woman."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

9.: "Men believe the worst easily,
and women believe it hides something still darker."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

10.: "Teach him how you will, 
a pig will never play the flute"


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Paleontológusok szerint a dinoszauruszok 65 millió éve egy meteoritbecsapódás következtében pusztultak ki.


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

11.: "A man who will not die to save a woman is no man"


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

12.: “Life is a dream from which we all must wake before we can dream again.”


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

13.: “Death comes for us all. We can only chose how to face it when it comes.”


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

14.: “A man must know when to retreat from a woman,
but a wise man knows that sometimes he must 
stand and face her.”


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

15.: "When you choose the fight, you must take the consequences, win or lose."


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Egy mexikói tudóscsoport most azt állítja, hogy a Homo sapiens is hasonlóan végzi, csak ő önmagát csapja be.


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

16.: "Sooner or later there's always trouble when there's two humans together."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

17.: "You can never know everything, and part of
what you know is always wrong. Perhaps even
the most important part. A portion of wisdom
lies in knowing that. A portion of courage lies 
in going on anyways."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

18.: "A man who trusts everyone is a fool, 
and a man who trusts no one is a fool. 
We are all fools if we live long enough."


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

19.: "Luck is a horse to ride like any other."


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Japán biológusok azt jósolják, a húsevő állatok hamarosan eltűnnek a föld színéről.


----------



## avainer (2010 Július 23)

20.: "I was thinking. Sometimes I think too much."


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Kihalásukat hibás táplálkozási szokásaik okozzák, hiszen a ragadozók mindig elejtik zsákmányukat, mielőtt megennék, s így nem csoda, ha éhen halnak.


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Hitte volna, hogy a középkori lovagok a páncéljukat páncélszekrényben tartották?


----------



## TeveLED (2010 Július 23)

Hitte volna, hogy az egerek cintányérból esznek?


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

23


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

45


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

56


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

76


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

89


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

67


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

65


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

98


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

93


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

02


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

05


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

01


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

30


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

70


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

03


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

22


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

44


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

55


----------



## sonny99 (2010 Július 23)

66


----------



## Berguson (2010 Július 23)

01


----------



## Berguson (2010 Július 23)

02


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 23)

a halak nem hazudnak? ki tudja sziasztok.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok,s próbálkozom a 20 hsz összegyűjtésével...

köszönöm hogy tagja lehetek eme társaságnak...


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

2hsz


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 23)

szia berguson. nekem 14.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

03


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

Szia Robi!

Nekem meg 4...


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

sőt... már 5...


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

ez meg a 6.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

itt a 7.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

majd a 8.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

és a 9.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

majd a 10.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

jöhet a 11.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

a 12.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

tegnap volt a születésnapom...


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

a 34.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

ez meg a 15. üzenet...


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

itt a 16.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

a 17.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

a 18.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

a 19.


----------



## Howkeddlee (2010 Július 23)

köszönöm... (20)


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

ejjj ez de gáz...


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Nem ismerek senkit


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Ha most elkezdek idegenül jópofizni, az gáz?


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Pedig csak egyetlen számot kerestem


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

csak egy szám


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Próba*

csak kipróbáltam, hogy is működik ez


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Szülinapom*

28- án lesz a szülinapom


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Kis pihenő*

A gyerekeket elviszik a szüleim nyaralni, egy kis pihenő következik


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Szabi*

Szabin vagyok:444:


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Gépezés*

Szeretek gépezni, csak nem nagyon tudok:444:


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Ez*

Hálás vagyok köszi


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Majdnem*

Már majdnem


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Ez jó*

Gyorsan megy


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Mindig mese*

Évek óta mesét nézek, GYEREKEK


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Balcsi*

Vágyom a Balcsira


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Balcsi*

Idén nem jutok le, sajna


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Jó a segítség*

Egyedül nem ment volna


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Strand*

Asszem csak strand lesz


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Pala*

A fiam volt tegnap, jó volt azt mesélte


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Autó*

Még most lemosom az autót


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Lottó*

Aki megnyerte a nagy lét felhívhatna


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Meleg van*

Még mindig meleg van


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Szabad strand*

Keresek egy közeli szabad strandot


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Vodka*

Mostanában iszok egy kis vodka narancsot, kellemes


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Légkondi*

Jó lenne egy légkondit beszerezni otthonra


----------



## kleiszati (2010 Július 23)

*Köszi*

Köszönöm az infót


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

jó ez az oldal...


----------



## wryta (2010 Július 23)

kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

1...


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod.

Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!:smile:
a CH "stábja"


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

2...


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

458


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

kerek


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

juhéj


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

4


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

3...


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

4...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

5...


----------



## freddo88 (2010 Július 23)

21


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

6...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

7..


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

8...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

9...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

10...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

11...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

12...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

13...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

14...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

15...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

16...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

17...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

18...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

19...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

20...


----------



## s.ladislaus (2010 Július 23)

21...


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

9ödfüö


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

ü86f9ó


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

uyet9886ü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

986röü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

74aöo7öó


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

s69dfü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

73+7


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

6,89öpvgü


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

oö7ü9


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

oi7jd89öüdciu


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

85l6öhóő


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

Mindennap


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

és


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

*hozzászólás*

Sziasztok!
Már egy ideje regisztrálva vagyok, de most ez az első hozzászólásom, remélem hanar összejön, mert nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

mindenhogyan;


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

egyre


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

jobban,


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

jobban


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

és jobban


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

vagyok.


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

Napról


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

napra


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

jobb


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

a


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

memóriám.


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

Nyugodt


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

és laza


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

vagyok!


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

Pozitív


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

gondolatok hozzák


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

az általam


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

vágyott jót és


----------



## Csatai (2010 Július 23)

előbbre lépést.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

koszi


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

jo tipp volt


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

mar gyakorolom is...


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

abc


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

def


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

Én is köszönöm az instrukciót, remélem tényleg lehetséges így is a gyűjtés.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

ghi


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

jkl


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

mnp


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

Sok-sok hasznos tudást remélek az itt megtalálható anyagoktól.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

qrs


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

tuv


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

zzsxy


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

1


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

Nézegetve a feltöltött anyagokat, nem is tudom, hogy én mit tudok még ezekhez hozzáadni, de azért remélem sikerül majd nekem is feltöltenem újdonságokat.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

123


----------



## Pcic161 (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

vattafák


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

456


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

7.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

789


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

Mmx


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

8.


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

Mmxi


----------



## okidli1315 (2010 Július 23)

Mmxii


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

9.


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

10.


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

11.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

Verum, sine medatio, certum et verissimum - való, hazugság nélkül biztos és igaz.


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

12.


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

13.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

Ami lent van, az


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

14.


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

15.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

megfelel annak


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

16.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

ami fent van


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

17.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

és ami fent van, az


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

18.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

megfelel annak, ami


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

19.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

ami lent van,


----------



## Kkiszti (2010 Július 23)

20. kész


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_hogy az egyetlen varázslatának_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

művelétét végrehajtsd.


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_Ahogy minden dolog, _


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

*az egyből*


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_származik,_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_az egyetlen gondolatból,_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_a természetben_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_minden dolog_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

*átvitellel*


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_*az egyből*_


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

4


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_keletkezett._


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_Minden erőben ez az erő ereje, mert_


----------



## Leatrice (2010 Július 23)

_*a finomat és a nehezet áthatja.*_


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

assgf


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

hetedik


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

blablablabla


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

hutyutyu


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

zpool create tank ad0s1b.eli ad4.eli


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

freebsd# zfs list
NAME USED AVAIL REFER MOUNTPOINT
bpool 214M 7.60G 19K /bpool
bpool/tmp 23K 7.60G 23K /tmp
bpool/[email protected] 0 - 23K -
bpool/usr 214M 7.60G 214M /usr
bpool/[email protected] 38K - 214M -
bpool/usr_at_install 0 7.60G 214M /bpool/usr_at_install
bpool/var 278K 7.60G 244K /var
bpool/[email protected] 33.5K - 244K -
dpool 105K 207G 18K /dpool


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

nordheim, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

_*Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.*_


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Ha épp üzenetet prób_álsz külde_ni, elképzelh*ető, hogy* ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Alien Swarm is pretty fun! especially when playing it with 3 other friends. The offline mode with bots isn't nearly as good but is entertaining as well. All in all a good free game! thanks Valve!


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Physics engines. We may not understand most of the maths and skill that goes into developing one, but many of us appreciate their use in the latest games across consoles and PC.

While game engines like Unreal, Source, and id Tech 5 may have very capable physics engines built-in, that doesn’t stop new engines appearing, and in this case blowing us away with the quality of the physics on show.

The Lagoa Multiphysics 1.0 engine has been developed by Thiago Costa, who currently works as Lead Technical Director at Ubisoft Digital Arts in Montreal. He’s also worked on a smoke simulator which can be seen in the video below:



Read more at remotion, found via CrunchGear

Matthew’s Opinion

Some of this tech could already be in use as part of Ubisoft’s internal engine, or we could be looking at physics coming to games next year. I don’t think I have ever seen more realistic physics in action though, with the charcoal first example being the best.

I think for games we are all used to, and expect very high quality HD graphics, but it’s still easy to spot shortcomings in the physics effects being fired off. There’s still slowdown, repeat effects we notice, and a limit to just how much physics can be playing at any one time. That’s purely down to the fact that physics is processor intensive and therefore limits must be in place. You could have very realistic water flow using the full capabilities of a PS3, but then there’s no room for the rest of a game to run. The same is true of any physics-intensive effect.

Thiago is clearly a very talented programmer, and Ubisoft will definitely benefit if the tech from Lagoa makes it into their games.
Tags: Lagoa Multiphysics 1.0, physics engine, Thiago Costa, Ubisoft 
del.icio.us
delicious
Digg
Digg
reddit
Reddit
Facebook
Facebook
StumbleUpon
Stumble
Twitter
Twitter
Email
Related Articles

from geek.com
Capcom release 3 new Marvel vs. Capcom 3 trailers at Comic-Con21 hours ago
PSP firmware 3.60 suggests TurboGrafx-16 and NeoGeo games for US/Europe...23 days ago
New Crysis 2 trailer builds on impressive E3 showing24 days ago
from around the web
Alien Swarm released via Steam as free game3 days ago - From Big Download Blog
TUAW's Daily App: Sketch Nation Shooter3 days ago - From The Unofficial Apple Weblog
Interview: Scott Pilgrim production manager Marc-Andre Boivin27 days ago - From Joystiq[nintendo]

more
Related Videos 

physics education

Havok/euphoria physics engine for Star Wars

OpenGL Game Engine Demo Final version

2006 Physics Award Winner: PhET - Physics Education Technology at the University of Colorado
















Leave a Comment
Subscribe to Comments Feed
7 Comments
mdee 
Jul. 20, 2010 (11:24 am) 


Don’t be ridiculous. This physics solver is a a Softimage ICE (3D Application) custom component and there is no way it can be run in realtime..

Matthew Humphries [Staff] 
Jul. 20, 2010 (11:39 am) 


@mdee

Yeah, you’re right, but I think your last sentence should end with the word “yet”. It may be running as a plug-in today, but with the rate at which engines are improving, and more of the power of the PS3 and 360 is being harnessed, more can be done with the same base system. 

We may not see that level of quality in games for a while, but they will keep getting better at handling physics. Or more resources will be freed up to dedicate to the physics in a game/simulation.

Ads by Google

mdee 
Jul. 20, 2010 (12:00 pm) 


Yeah, maybe in next 5 years or so, possibly. Definitely not this generation. Anyway, good publicity for Thiago Costa, Softimage users all around the world love it.

Hexidimentional 
Jul. 20, 2010 (6:15 pm) 


the issue with games today is that publishers are being given bigger and bigger storage media. no ones asking them to make their games do more with greater efficiency

that’s what this guy is trying to do, make the physics just as awesome with less lines of code, less math

Behemothxp 
Jul. 21, 2010 (4:08 am) 


@Hex
as mdee already said it’s just a plugin, it looks nice and all but the math still has to be done, there is just NO way around calculating it except lighting an actual fire.

So yeah, storage is nice and all but as long as the CPU can’t calculate it in real time you have no choice but to make cut scenes with awesome graphic like that and the game with the (nowadays somewhat less crummy) real-time graphic. This generation of CPUs can’t calculate the videos above in real time (well yes I guess maybe one of them,the smoke-from-below one but then without anything else that has to be done in the background), neither XBox nor PS3 nor anything else. 

For those a little less tech savvy:
The videos were made by putting a “smoke” object under something then moving the something in real time over the smoke object. You see nothing in your 3D Application yet, the smoke appears in cruciating long waiting times while the smoking is rendered frame by frame, very.slowly.

Daemonecles 
Jul. 21, 2010 (8:36 am) 


To be honest…the thing people aren’t realizing is that this is just for Softimage… This isn’t surprising new tech (except for the charcoal kinda sim) because this has all been done before. Go watch a few more sim tests for new engines in OTHER software. That new sticky gelatin substance sim is becoming the new fad in engine sims. Plus this isn’t “doing more efficiently in less lines of code”. A) How the hell would you know that? B) Talk to the guy himself and find that out before you blindly go about stipulating things. 

It’s a nice physics plugin for softimage guys. I’ll wait for a Maya version. But honestly…it depends on how good the interface is and how easy it is to understand and use before I go about saying if it’s actually good or not. Tons of these first time devs on their own projects make interfaces that are impossible to understand and confusing. Also their examples are stuff that they usually hardcoded or simulated only because they know the ins and outs of the engine/system. Frustrating at best. But I’m not saying he did that…we’ll see…or I won’t because I really don’t care for Softimage hah.

Daemonecles 
Jul. 21, 2010 (8:39 am) 


Sorry but also there’s no indication this will “go into games”. It’s all pre-rendered simulations that have no real time effect (other than the smoke sim which is a whopping 0.5 fps by itself…). This COULD go into games with pre-rendered simulations but there’s nothing saying this has real-time applications other than the guy just being a video game company employee…

Comment on this Article

Already a member? Click here to login 

Name (required) 

E-mail (will not be published) (required) 

Website 

Enter security code as shown: 



Notify me of followup comments via e-mail

View Our Posting Guidelines 
Popular Games Articles
“I finally quit WoW after 5 years & 24,000 hours”
Lagoa Multiphysics engine is simply stunning
Don’t expect to read a StarCraft II review before launch, there won’t be any
Blizzard release final StarCraft II cinematic preview trailer
Steam Hardware Survey now includes Mac

Games Archives
July 2010
June 2010
May 2010
April 2010
March 2010
February 2010
January 2010
December 2009
November 2009
October 2009
September 2009
August 2009
July 2009
June 2009
May 2009
April 2009
March 2009
February 2009
Search:

Ads by Google

Previous

Review: HP EliteBook 2540p notebook

iPhone 4, iOS 4, and everything in between

Review: Astro Gaming A30 surround sound gaming headset

Live coverage of Apple’s iPhone 4 press conference

Review: WD TV Live Plus media player

Thoughts: Lenovo ThinkPad X201 notebook

Review: OWC Mercury Elite AL-Pro mini 1TB external hard drive


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

Az Insilence nevű argentin hekkercsapat feltörte a világ legnagyobb torrentoldalának központi szerverét, és bejutott a Pirate Bay adminisztrátor felületére, és teljes jogosultságot szereztek az oldal felett, akár le is törölhették volna az egészet.


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

base
kernels -> GENERIC
man
src -> base


----------



## nordheim (2010 Július 23)

cd /mnt/usbboot/boot/
rmdir kernel
mv GENERIC kernel
cd /mnt/install/boot/
rm -rf GENERIC


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

Napsütétses szépet mára!


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)




----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

Az élet attól izgalmas, hogy új dolgokat teremtünk...


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

és azt mondja Benjamin Elijah Mays: “Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.”


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

Ha folyton a biztonság után kutatunk, az elsorvasztja életerőnket.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

Sokan elengedik az élet apró örömeit, miközben a nagy boldogságot várják...


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

CSÖND
Csak úgy szólj, ha a magad vagy mások javát szolgálod; kerüld a fecsegést.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

REND
Legyen meg minden holmid helye; legyen meg minden tevékenységed ideje.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

HATÁROZOTTSÁG
Határozz mit kell tenned; hiánytalanul tedd meg amit elhatároztál.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

TAKARÉKOSSÁG
Csak úgy költekezz, ha mások vagy a magad javát szolgálod; ne pocsékolj.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

SZORGALOM
Ne veszíts időt; hasznos dolgon munkálkodj mindig; mellőzz minden fölös tevékenységet.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

ŐSZINTESÉG
Bántó módon senkit félre ne vezess; jámboran s méltányosan gondolkodj, s ha szólsz eképpen szóljál.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

IGAZSÁG
Senkit igaztalanul meg ne sérts; iránta való kötelességed el ne mulaszd.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

MÉRSÉKLET
Kerüld a végleteket; de légy türelmes a legvégső határig azok iránt, akik megsértenek.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

TISZTASÁG
Ne tűrd sem tested,sem ruhád, sem környezeted tisztátalanságát.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

NYUGALOM
Állj ellent az apró bosszúságnak; a hétköznapi és elkerülhetetlen hibák ne zavarjanak.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

MAKULÁTLANSÁG
Ritkán élj a kéjjel; céljának egészségedet vagy a nemzést tekintsd; csömörig, erőd fogytáig, mások vagy magad békéjének, jóhírének rovására ne űzd.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

ALÁZAT
Kövesd Jézust és Szókratészt


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

MÉRTÉKLETESSÉG
Ne egyél a tunyulásig, ne igyál a részegségig.


----------



## martaloevei (2010 Július 23)

Benjamin Franklin számadása életéről...


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

Hello!


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

Nagyon aggasztott, hogy fogom összeszedni


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

a 20


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

de szerencsére


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

olyan nagyon kedves emberek


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

akik ezt a


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

megkönnyítik


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

és nem kérnek


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

semmit cserébe


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

aaaa


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

bbbb


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

öööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

*asdfghjkéá*

adasdsadsadsadsadasdas


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

adasdadqewewrwer


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

asdassafvwssdfkédsa


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

Mivel nagyon szeretem Coelhot, ezért tőle következnek idézetek.


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## ronika1989 (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Az érzelmek vadlovak (...), az értelem soha nem hajthatja őket igába teljesen."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Egész életemben emlékezni fogok rád, és te is emlékezni fogsz rám. Akárcsak az alkonyatra, az ablakot verő esőre és mindarra, ami mindig a miénk marad, mert soha nem birtokolhatjuk."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Néha csak azért lépünk rá egy útra, mert nem hiszünk benne. Ilyenkor könnyű dolgunk van: csupán be kell bizonyítanunk, hogy ez nem a mi utunk. De aztán amikor a dolgok elindulnak, és az út felfedi magát előttünk, félünk továbbmenni."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"A hit elhárít minden csapást és kristálytiszta vízzé változtatja a mérget is."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Az ember egész földi létének lényege a Másik Fél keresése. Nem számít, ha valaki a tudás, a pénz, vagy a hatalom hajszolása mögé bújik. Akármit ér is el, nem lesz tökéletes, ha közben nem talál rá a Másik Felére."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Sosem tudtál elég nagy lenni, ha képes voltál feladni az álmodat egy idegen véleménye miatt."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"És hogy ismerem föl a Másik Felemet?
(...)
- Kockáztatva (...). Vállalva a vereség, a csalódás, a kiábrándulás kockázatát, és soha fel nem adva a Szerelem keresését. Aki nem adja fel, az győz."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Nyugodt szerelem nem létezik. Akivel megtörténik, elveszett. Nem tudok felidézni egyetlen pillanatot sem, amikor a szerelem nyugalmat hozott volna. Mindig szenvedésekkel és kibírhatatlanul boldog pillanatokkal jár, végtelen boldogsággal és mélységes szomorúsággal."


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

asdassafvwssdfkédsa


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

"Néha csak azért lépünk rá egy útra, mert nem hiszünk benne. Ilyenkor könnyű dolgunk van: csupán be kell bizonyítanunk, hogy ez nem a mi utunk. De aztán amikor a dolgok elindulnak, és az út felfedi magát előttünk, félünk továbbmenni."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Néztem a nőt, aki addig voltam, és láttam, hogy gyenge, bár próbálja azt a látszatot kelteni, hogy erős. Mindentől fél, de elhiteti magával, hogy ez nem félelem, hanem annak az embernek a bölcsessége, aki ismeri a valóságot. Befalazza az ablakokat, nehogy besüssön a nap a szobájába: kifakítaná a régi bútorokat.
Láttam, ahogy a Másik a szoba sarkában ül: gyenge volt, fáradt és kiábrándult. Uralma alá hajtotta és rabszolgaságban tartotta azt, aminek mindig szabadon kéne szárnyalnia: az érzelmeit."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Eddig a pillanatig emberek milliói adták már fel. Nem bosszankodnak, nem sírnak, nem csinálnak semmit, csak várják, hogy teljen az idő. Elvesztették a reagálás képességét. Te viszont szomorú vagy. Ez azt jelzi, hogy még él a lelked."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"A szeretet összegyűlve jószerencsévé válik, a harag összegyűlve balsorssá alakul."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Élni, szeretni minden percet, minden másodpercet. Nincs hely, nincs idő a szomorúságra, a kétségre, semmire: csak a nagy szeretet van, az élet szeretete."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Egyetlenegyszer mertem megkérdezni tőle: "Miért szeretsz te engem?"
Azt felelte: "Fogalmam sincs, de egyáltalán nem is érdekel."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Nem magányra vagyunk teremtve, és akkor ismerhetjük meg magunkat igazán, amikor meglátjuk magunkat a másik ember szemében."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Mindenki állandó rettegésben él. Nem vagy egyedül. Csak abban különbözöl a többiektől, hogy te már túl vagy a nehezén: bekövetkezett, amitől a legjobban féltél. Most már nincs mit veszítened. A többiek viszont továbbra is félelemben élnek. Van, aki tudatában van, és van, aki nem hajlandó tudomásul venni, de mindenki tud róla, hogy létezik, és egyszer őket is magával ragadja."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"A keserű embernek rövid időn belül nem maradnak vágyai. Sem élni, sem meghalni nincs kedve – és ez a legnagyobb baj."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"A sötétben bármit el tudunk képzelni, de általában csak a fantomjainkat képzeljük el."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Az, aki csak a fényt keresi és közben kitér a felelősség alól, az sosem lel rá a megvilágosodásra. Éppúgy, mint az is, aki hosszan néz a napba, végül megvakul."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Megpróbálhatunk előírásokat követni, uralkodni az érzéseinken, megpróbálhatjuk előre eltervezni a cselekedeteinket - de ostobák vagyunk, ha így cselekszünk. Úgyis a szív dönt, és csakis az ő döntése számít."


----------



## Limello (2010 Július 23)

"Rosszindulatú megjegyzésekbe még senki nem halt bele - egyszerűen hozzátartoznak az élethez, főleg, ha az ember sikeres valamiben."


----------



## obene (2010 Július 23)

ztztzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nevem Senki (2010 Július 23)

Én nem John Cage vagyok


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*Köszönöm!*

 Elsőnek jó


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*2*

2


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*3*

3


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*4*

4


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*5*

5


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*6*

6


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*7*


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*8*

8


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

ds


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*9*

9


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

tökre tetszik ez a szín xD


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

könyv letöltési lehetőség: www.ella-bianka.blogspot.com


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

a


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*10*

10


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

b


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

*fúú...de soká lesz még 20 =(*


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

_am kicsit szégyellem magam,hogy május óta nem gyült össze 20 hozzászólás =)_


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

na már csak 12 kell (ikszdéé)


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*11*

11


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

és már csak 11


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*12*

12


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

tíz..........


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*13*

13


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

kilenc.........


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*14*

14


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*15*

14


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

nyolc........


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

hét.......


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*16*

15


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

hat......


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*16*

16


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

öt.....


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*17*

Szia!


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

Szia!=)


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*18*

hogy vagy?


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

már csak hárommm...


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*19*

Te is számolsz veszettül?


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

hát egész jól,csak szörnyen meleg van


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

aha és már csak egy kell és tölthetek xD


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

tádááá...meg van a 20=)=)=)=)


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*20*

Eddig mindenkinek az volt a baja, hogy esik az eső és nincs nyár...


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*21*

Biztonsági tartalék


----------



## kiralycsalad (2010 Július 23)

*22*

Hogy nehogy belekössön az admin


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

áhh mért nem tudok letölteniii???


----------



## justchild (2010 Július 23)

pedig meg van a 20 =(


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

A.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

B.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

C.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

E.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

F.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

G.


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

12456


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

654321


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

142536


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

635241


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

426513


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

643125


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

564321


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

465132


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

421563


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

20


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

*12*

123


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

11111111


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

*12*

124


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

*12*

125


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

128


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

4567897


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

130


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

140


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

160


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

1


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

170


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

175


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

4


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

185


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

190


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

200


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

210


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

225


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

565


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

747


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

14


----------



## H.Adam (2010 Július 23)

1


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

17


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

19


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

20


----------



## kantorpista (2010 Július 23)

21


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

d


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

f


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

g


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

d


----------



## bugatti (2010 Július 23)

78956


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

x


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

ld


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

ild


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

ihlk


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

cvb


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

sdf


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

fdg


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 23)

Üdvözlet a szép új világban. Ez a szöveg is csak kitöltő, de igyekszem feldobni, hátha valakik észreveszik a rejtett utalásokat...


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

jku,m


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

De jó, hogy valaki veszi a fáradtságot, hogy értelmeset írjon. Én is csak kitöltök, de így talán értelmesebben lehet megoldani. Szóval Üdv.


----------



## ratgab (2010 Július 23)

Te milyen indíttatásból regeltél ide?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Köszi szépen !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Mégegyszer


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Hála !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Itthpn most ( du.1/2 4-kor)pokolimeleg van !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Javítva: Itthon


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Javítva: pokoli meleg


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Kanadában milyen az idő ?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Majd, ha persze felkelt a nap ?


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Hétfőtől szabin leszek !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Júl.26-aug. 16-ig


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

A Velencei tóhoz megy a család.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

akkor ne legyen ilyen pokoli hőség !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

A nagyobb fiamék a Balatonra mennek.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Ott idén kevesebb a vendég !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

6 éve nem voltam tengernél.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

5 éve nem voltam külföldön, sajnos !


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

A párom Pesten a belvárosban új éttermet nyit.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Ezért most a munka az első.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Majd télen pihenünk.


----------



## Zekatty (2010 Július 23)

Akkor is el lehet meleg éghajlatra menni !


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 23)

Mindig lehet meleg és hideg éghajlatra menni, az más kérdés, hogy élvezzük-e majd!


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 23)

No persze, bizonyára lehet élvezni mindent, én semély szerint az átlagos időt szeretem. Pl a hóesés és a rekkenő hőség is csak egy kéyelmes megfigyelő helyről jó....


----------



## Andri_ (2010 Július 23)

vjadsvcjhayvcgaefvchgas v


----------



## Andri_ (2010 Július 23)

bvhsjgfzjhavcbWJZFDCS


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

első


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

második


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

4


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

14


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

17


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

19


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

20


----------



## cHiZsO (2010 Július 23)

21


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Sok csepp követ váj.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Mint derült égből a villámcsapás.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Lehajtott fejet nem éri a kard.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Add meg a császárnak, ami a császáré, és az Istennek, ami az Istené.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Fogas ebnek való a csontrágás.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

Ágyúval lő verebekre.


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

14


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

17


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

19


----------



## nomad13 (2010 Július 23)

20


----------



## cukipofee (2010 Július 23)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## cukipofee (2010 Július 23)

Már átkutattam a pincét, de nem találom sehol a gyöngyfűző könyveim..


----------



## cukipofee (2010 Július 23)

És az benne a legdurvább, hogy az unokahúgom rákot akar fűzni de nem találok sehol se ráknak való mintát..


----------



## cukipofee (2010 Július 23)

Esetleg tud valaki segíteni??


----------



## karolintakacs (2010 Július 23)

ez tényleg nagyon jo


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*1*

1


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*2*

2


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*3*

3


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*4*

4


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*5*

5


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*6*

6


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*7*

7


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*8*

8


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*9*

9


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*10*

10


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*11*

11


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

*számolok 20-ig ! *

1


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

*számolok 20-ig ! *

2


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

*számolok 20-ig ! *

3


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

*számolok 20-ig ! *

4


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*12*

12


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## Era- (2010 Július 23)

*13*

13


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

14 gyerünk Era ne add fel


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

17


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

19


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

20 éljen 20 hurrá 20 happy 20 és vége köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## Elron (2010 Július 23)

**

Megvan a 20 és semmi továbra se


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Ismét elkezdtem angolt tanulni.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Keverem a némettel.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Nehéz az angol kiejtés.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Képtelen vagyok a fonetikával megbirkózni.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Nem akarok újabb nyelvtanfolyamra járni.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Elvesztem a könyvekben.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

A képernyó is rontja aszememet.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Most már én is visszaszámolok.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

11.


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

7


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

6


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

5


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

4


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

1


----------



## Berhida (2010 Július 23)

Megvagy


----------



## gubacsino (2010 Július 23)

a legtöbb hsz 
...köszönet a "munkátokért"


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Tau bácsi


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Kedvenc sorozataim:


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Nancy ül a fűben


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Lost


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Törtetők


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Csillagközi Romboló


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Monk


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Született feleségek


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Futótűz


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Joey


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Dr. House


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Grace klinika


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Eureka


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Férjek gyöngye


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Fringe


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Kemény zsaruk


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

A jövő emlékei


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Spongyabob


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Harmadik műszak


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Gyilkos elmék


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Egy rém rendes család


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Két pasi meg egy kicsi


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Ments meg!


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Dexter


----------



## omakelkriszti (2010 Július 23)

Inni és élni hagyni


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Kedvenc filmek:
Keresztapa trilógia


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Serendipity


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Mátrix


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Az időutazó felesége


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Ál/arc


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Szikla


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Ki nevel a végén


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Viharsziget


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

A tégla


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

**

Akkor kezdjük. 1


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

A halál 50 órája


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

2


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

3


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

négy


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

cinque


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

sei


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

+1=7


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

8


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

9


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

X


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

10


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

11


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

dél


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

péntek 13


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

12


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

13


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

14


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

14 penge


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

15 perc hírnév


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

16 utca


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Megint 17


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

15


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

A 18 éves szűz


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

16


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

vannak még olyanok?


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

K-19 Atomcsapda


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

*Mi az?*


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

18


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

Lehet


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

mi mi az?


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

kik


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

és az úccsssóóóó


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

Nemtom... én csak 40 évessel találkoztam... 
18 évesen lehet ő sem volt az...


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

oo semmi csak irogatok hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## WEdina (2010 Július 23)

vagy mégsem
a 18 éves szűzekre gondoltam


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

*üdv*

üdv nektek


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

Lost


----------



## HighSpeedSteel (2010 Július 23)

nekem is megvan


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

jaj de nehéz lesz össze szedni azt a 20 kommentet jaj


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

bakker ez a hozzászólosdi de idegesítőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

lost-ot én kihagytam nekem nem jött be


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

tescodoki beszelgessunk ok?


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

jahj bocsi azthittem azért van ez a topic


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> tescodoki beszelgessunk ok?



okés azért is vagyok itt nameg rengeteg jó könyv van az irodalom szobában


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

jah én se szerettem jobban bejön a ROME,SPARTACUS,PACIFIC, ELIT ALAKULAT


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

vannak egész ritkaságok amiket régóta keresek és szeretnék magamnak kinyomtatni meg is vennék de sajna csóró magyar vagyok


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

jaja én is könyvekre pályázok


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> jah én se szerettem jobban bejön a ROME,SPARTACUS,PACIFIC, ELIT ALAKULAT



rome egész jó elit alakulat örök kedvenc épp most szerettem volna elolvasni a könyvet,pacific csalódás összedobott fércmunka sajnos a bob-hoz képest


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> jaja én is könyvekre pályázok



hehe akkor már ketten vagyunk kinéztem magamnak ezeket a könyveket: elit alakulat,the pacific,warcraft klánok ura na meg minden ami warcraft jöhet


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

a pacific szerintem is az mert a koncepció teljesen más volt és az eredeti sorozat kistestvére szerintem,jobb lett volna ha fordítva adják ki


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

egyébként épp most kezdtem nézni az elit alakulat első részét újra már kb 20 szor láttam de nem tudom megunni


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

melyik a kedvenc warcraftos karaktered,fajod? én várom a starcraft 2őt de bikaerős gép kell hozzá állítólag...


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> a pacific szerintem is az mert a koncepció teljesen más volt és az eredeti sorozat kistestvére szerintem,jobb lett volna ha fordítva adják ki



na igen meg azt nem steven e abrose írta hanem a fia,sajnos meg is látszik a tapasztalat hiánya...


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> melyik a kedvenc warcraftos karaktered,fajod? én várom a starcraft 2őt de bikaerős gép kell hozzá állítólag...



wacraftból most a worgen,és a night elf
nyugi a starcraft2 nek nem kell bika gép benne voltam a bétában és szépen futott


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

jah a gépem amd athlon 64 3200+ 2gb ram és nvidia 7600gt ezzel medium/full grafon gyönyörűen futtott a starcraft 2


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

én egyszer néztem végig de jó sorozat nagyon..az ELIT alakulat mellesleg tök jó hiszen én lőttem is fegyverrel és így átélni egész más amikor tudod milyen hogy lőttél és ahogy hallod a golyót ahogy elhagyja a puskacsovet...állat nagyon az az érzés...jobb mint a gamek vagy filmen nézni...


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

és tényleg müntyhenben laksz? mióta?


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

hűűű az jó hír ám nekem mert hasonló kaliberű gépem van mint neked.. most örülök starcraftban nekem a protossok a kedvenceim és a terranonknal a siege tank mi más..50 siege mire képes


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> én egyszer néztem végig de jó sorozat nagyon..az ELIT alakulat mellesleg tök jó hiszen én lőttem is fegyverrel és így átélni egész más amikor tudod milyen hogy lőttél és ahogy hallod a golyót ahogy elhagyja a puskacsovet...állat nagyon az az érzés...jobb mint a gamek vagy filmen nézni...



én is löttem mivel személy és vagyonőr a szakmám


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

laktam..most már MO-n vagyok csak régen voltam ezen az oldalon,és nem frissitettem a profilom


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> hűűű az jó hír ám nekem mert hasonló kaliberű gépem van mint neked.. most örülök starcraftban nekem a protossok a kedvenceim és a terranonknal a siege tank mi más..50 siege mire képes



sajna a legtöbb sc1 es taktika nem műxik sc2 ben terranoknál a tank rush nem ér semmit mivel vannak most már reaperek amik nagyon gyorsan és fiullérekért készülnek amik halomra lövik a lecövekelt tankokat is-...


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> laktam..most már MO-n vagyok csak régen voltam ezen az oldalon,és nem frissitettem a profilom



jaa értem mennyi időt voltál kint?
dolgoztál?


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

hmm és élvezhetőségben milyen az sc2?


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

jaja 1 évet voltam kint,és tanultam mellette és leraktam a nyelvvizsgát is


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

humorgumo írta:


> jaja 1 évet voltam kint,és tanultam mellette és leraktam a nyelvvizsgát is



az jó anyanyelvi szinten egyszerűbb tanulni.
sc2 élvezhetősége sokkal jobb mint az sc1-é


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

mondom ezt úgy hogy az sc1 a kedvenc játékom


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

sokkal több a taktikai lehetőség


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

na akkor duplan varom az sc2-t


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

így ha valaki ügyes a játékélményt jóval ki lehet tolni mint sc1 nél


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

protossok mennyire erősek? vagy a zergek? kedvenc karaktered van?


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

nahát már 20 hozzászólás összejött heppi vagyok


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

hmm megvan a 20 hozzászólás és nem enged letölteni


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

nekem is ugyan ennyi megvan de hiába sajnos


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

szerintem azért mert 48 órát még várni kell....és utana


----------



## tescodr (2010 Július 23)

hát lehet nem tudom  mind1 kivárom de most megyek aludni szia jó éjt


----------



## humorgumo (2010 Július 23)

jó éjt


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

szia


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

sziasztok ha meg van valakinek bella's lullably Edwad Culentol-kotta legyszi irjatok


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

fontos lenne


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

koszonom


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

elore is


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

falunapon kellene jatszak


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

oda kellene


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)




----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)

.


----------



## nyikoanetta (2010 Július 23)




----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

*Nem szép dolog csak azért beregizni, hogy letöltsek valamit, de ha egyszer máshogy nem tudok hozzájutni... =(
Itt bizti sokan megértik, szal bocsi ^^

De legalább kedvemre idézgethetek verseket! =)
pl....

Sisi - Titánia panasza

Itt vágyakról zengnek a húrok,
És szerelmet lehet a táj...
Jaj, friss vágyak miért olyan múlók?
Hány tört eskü szégyene fáj!

**Jó húgaim serelme meghat -
És szívükre s´zívem irígy.
Ők lángolnak ma is, mint tegnap -
S évezredek telnek el így!*​ 
*Csak én nyögöm végetelen átkom,
Én, Tündérek Nagyasszonya,
Én nem lelem meg soha párom,
Velem egylelkü társam soha!*​ 
*Liliom-koronám ha lebdotam,
Nem is egyszer a nász küszöbén,
Jaj, nem tudtam szeretni hossan
Egyetlenegy földit sem én!*​ 
*Ó, hány buja nyáréji álmom
Telihold babbonás sugarán
Már azt súgja, megvan a párom!
Már azt hiszem, nyílik Szezám...*​ 
*S a büvölet reggelre elhagy.
Még társamon ott a karom,
De borzsadva érzem, az ő nagy
Szamárfeje mennyire nyom!*​ 
*Igy társtalan életem elfoly,
Míg járom e föld utait,
S még Hádész mélye se rejt oly
Szeretőt, aki ér valamit!*​


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Vaaaagy...

Ady Endre - Aki helyemre áll

*__*Lehet-e, lehet-e,
Hogy jön még ájult tűz-nyár,
Bukó-csillagos éjek
S hogy én, én már ne éljek?*_

_*És majd szűrik a bort 
Pompás, aranyos őszben
S ittasan, tarka lombok
Hulltán nem én borongok.*_

_*S meleg asszony-szalon 
Integet ki a télbe,
Lágy pamlag, égő illat
S ide nem engem hivnak.*_

_*S akkor is lesz tavasz,
Virág, dicsőség, mámor,
Tavasz-heroldok szállnak
S engem már nem találnak.*_

_*Lehet-e, lehet-e?
Hiszen ez mind enyém volt.
Én vágytam, én daloltam,
Minden, minden én voltam.*_

_*Soha még, soha még
Így még senki se vágyott,
Hajszolt, siratott, képzelt 
Tündér ezeregy éjjelt.*_

_*Átkozott legyen az,
Aki helyemre áll majd,
Innyére méreg hulljon,
Két szeme megvakuljon.*_

_*Álljon el a szive,
Süketen tétovázzon,
S ha tud majd asszonyt lelni,
Ne tudja megölelni.*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Ady Endre - A kék tenger partján

Ahol mások élnek, szeretnek,
Én eljöttem ide betegnek,
Csókot temetni, álmot dobni,
Nyugodt partokon nem nyugodni.

Mindig a holnapra mosolygok,**
Elvágyom onnan, ahol bolygok,
Úgy vágytam ide s most már szállnék.
Óh, én bolond, bús, beteg árnyék.*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Idézet a Halottak Könyvéből

Amit néven nevezünk, léteznie kell. Azt, amit néven nevezünk, le kell írnunk. 
Amit leírunk, arra emlékeznünk kell. És amire emlékezünk, az él. 
Egyiptom földjén Ozirisz lélegzik.*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Radnóti Miklós - Erőltetett menet

Bolond, ki földre rogyván fölkél és újra lépked,
s vándorló fájdalomként mozdít bokát és térdet,
de mégis útnak indul, mint akit szárny emel,
s hiába hívja árok, maradni úgyse mer,
s ha kérdezed, miért nem? még visszaszól talán,
hogy várja őt az asszony s egy bölcsebb, szép halál.
Pedig bolond a jámbor, mert ott az otthonok
fölött régóta már csak a perzselt szél forog,
hanyattfeküdt a házfal, eltört a szilvafa,
és félelemtől bolyhos a honni éjszaka.
Ó, hogyha hinni tudnám: nemcsak szivemben hordom
mindazt, mit érdemes még, s van visszatérni otthon;
ha volna még! s mint egykor a régi hűs verandán
a béke méhe zöngne, míg hűl a szilvalekvár,
s nyárvégi csönd napozna az álmos kerteken,
a lomb között gyümölcsök ringnának meztelen,
és Fanni várna szőkén a rőt sövény előtt,
s árnyékot írna lassan a lassú délelőtt, -
de hisz lehet talán még! a hold ma oly kerek!
Ne menj tovább, barátom, kiálts rám! s fölkelek!*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Sisi- Kísértés

*__*Ne feddjetek meg érte, emberek: 
Kétségek közt megtorpanok, letörve, 
Hős tófenékre bízom testemet, 
S lelkem jövőnknek titkán csüng örökre. *_

_*Ha meg-megálltok majd a tó felett, 
Nem lent a mélyben lelhettek meg engem; 
A mennyel nézzetek farkasszemet 
S füleljetek: nem onnan szól-e lelkem? *_

_*Sokáig néztem, hogy hab habra hull 
A zöld vizen, mormolva és igézve, 
S kisértett ellenállhatatlanul 
Tündérleányok bűvölő zenéje. *_

_*A tó susogta halkan, a habok 
Szavával: "Jöjj, pihenj meg zöld ölemben! 
A megfáradt test jó ágyat kap ott, 
S lelked csapong majd féktelen, kötetlen!" *_

_*Úgy tetszett, még a nap is hízeleg: 
"Ha mélybe szállsz félelmek súlya nélkül, 
Zöld habsírodra arany fényt vetek, 
S lelked vakító lángom kapja ékül!" *_

_*De a kisértő perc elszállt felettem, 
S mint gyáva eb, megint vackomra mentem.*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

*Radnóti Miklós - Tétova óda

Mióta készülök, hogy elmondjam neked
szerelmem rejtett csillagrendszerét;
egy képben csak talán, s csupán a lényeget.
De nyüzsgő s áradó vagy bennem, mint a lét,
és néha meg olyan, oly biztos és örök,
mint kőben a megkövesült csigaház.
A holdtól cirmos éj mozdul fejem fölött
s zizzenve röppenő kis álmokat vadász.
S még mindig nem tudom elmondani neked,
mit is jelent az nékem, hogy ha dolgozom, 
óvó tekinteted érzem kezem felett.
Hasonlat mit sem ér. Felötlik s eldobom.
És holnap az egészet ujra kezdem,
mert annyit érek én, amennyit ér a szó
versemben s mert ez addig izgat engem, 
míg csont marad belőlem s néhány hajcsomó.
Fáradt vagy s én is érzem, hosszú volt a nap, -
mit mondjak még? a tárgyak összenéznek
s téged dicsérnek, zeng egy fél cukordarab
az asztalon és csöppje hull a méznek
s mint színarany golyó ragyog a teritőn,
s magától csendül egy üres vizespohár.
Boldog, mert véled él. S talán lesz még időm,
hogy elmondjam milyen, mikor jöttödre vár.
Az álom hullongó sötétje meg-megérint,
elszáll, majd visszatér a homlokodra,
álmos szemed búcsúzva még felémint,
hajad kibomlik, szétterül lobogva,
s elalszol. Pillád hosszú árnya lebben.
Kezed párnámra hull, elalvó nyírfaág,
de benned alszom én is, nem vagy más világ,
S idáig hallom én, hogy változik a sok
rejtelmes, vékony, bölcs vonal
hűs tenyeredben.*


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Na jó, legyen vmi vidámabb is... hmm...
Mondjuk Kosztolányi egyik levele Karinthyhoz (... hi-hi^^):

Karinthy Frigyesnek, úri-magának, az embernyi embernek,
De kicsit talán a Kálomistának is küldöm, azzal az
Instanciával, hogy ne átallaná elolvasni ezt a nekem-kedves
Poémát, minden irányban.*_ _*
Nyár,
A régi vágyam egyre jobban
Lobban,
De vár még, egyre vár.
Kár
Így késlekedned, mert az éj setétül.
Az élet
Siralmas és sivár
Enélkül.
Gigászi vágyam éhes, mint a hörcsög,
Görcsök
Emésztik s forró titkom mélye szörcsög.
Mostan hajolj feléje.
Közel a lázak kéjes éje.
Akarod?
Remegve nyújtsd a szájad és karod.
Itt ez ital illatja tégedet vár.
Nektár.
Te
Hűtelen, boldog leszel majd újra, hidd meg.
Idd meg. 
*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

_*Heinrich Heine - Leveled

Mit mondjak leveledre?
Nem ver le oly nagyon,
Tudatod: nem szeretsz. De
Tizenkét oldalon!

Megannyi teleírt lap - 
Kis kézirat-köteg!
Komolyan nem szakíthat,
Ki íly sokat fecseg.
*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 23)

Caius Valerius Catullus - Gyűlölök és szeretek

Gyűlölök és szeretek. S hogy miért teszem? Én se tudom, hidd.
Bennem-történik, s kínja keresztrefeszít.


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

_*Ady Endre - Párizsban járt az ősz

Párisba tegnap beszökött az Ősz.
Szent Mihály útján suhant nesztelen,
Kánikulában, halk lombok alatt
S találkozott velem.*_ 
_*Ballagtam éppen a Szajna felé
S égtek lelkemben kis rőzse-dalok:
Füstösek, furcsák, búsak, bíborak,
Arról, hogy meghalok.*_

_*Elért az Ősz és súgott valamit,
Szent Mihály útja beleremegett,
Züm, züm: röpködtek végig az uton
Tréfás falevelek.*_

_*Egy perc: a Nyár meg sem hőkölt belé
S Párisból az Ősz kacagva szaladt.
Itt járt s hogy itt járt, én tudom csupán
Nyögő lombok alatt.*_


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 24)

**

zsír! Így simán összejön!


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

_*B*__*abits Mihály - Örömről daloltok

Örömről daloltok? - Ne vigan, ne hangosan!
Óh szenvedni kell még! az öröm még messze van.
Pányvád el nem éri. Boldog réten fut, suhan
vagy hever zöld fűvön. Mennyi erdő, hány folyam
közte és közötted! Az öröm még messze van. -
Vad ijesztett, ág szúrt, tüske tépte szórt hajam:
futottam feléje - vert a szívem nyugtalan.
Eltévedtem szörnyű völgyek útfogóiban.
Örömről daloltok? Az öröm még messze van.
Óh szenvedni kell még! Küzdj tovább, lihegj, rohanj,
tépd a sötét sűrűt, úgy érhetsz ki az arany
fényre, zöld tisztásra, véresen, de boldogan!
Örömről daloltok? Az öröm még messze van.
Tudod a nevét már? Ki ne kiáltsd hangosan!
Friss fehér tüzekkel boldog réten fut, suhan.
Pányvád el nem éri: az a perc még messze van!
S akkor is csak szolga... Akkor is csak új iram
más valami cél felé... Akkor is még csak olyan
mint szép paripád, mely vágtat, és majd lezuhan
s tán kiadja lelkét, mire veled szomjasan
igazi hazádba ér, mely ki tudja, merre van...*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

_*Szabó P. Szilveszter - A mű

Azt hiszem a köztudatban szövődményként, tartják számon ezt az érzést. Vajon hol rejtőznek most azok, kik e nevet adták neki?
Eltompultak
Nem éreznek
Átestek rajta
Meg volt
Jártak ott
Pipa.
Hátralévő életüket a tudatlanságban merik továbbvállalni.
Névtelenek, nemtelenek.
Miért én legyek az, ki végre nemet mond?
Ki nemet tud/akar mondani
Átesek rajta.
S magamat kívülről fürkészve s talán minden realizált lámpalázam bevetve vállalom és immár nevetve félem.
A metronóm elindult!
Dobbantam s léptem ritmusát.
S az anonim kinevezők által beépített romantikamentes pacemaker sem tudta megállítani közeledését.
Hisz az ember nagyságát nem tettei, hanem azok időpontja határozza meg.
A metronóm kopogó diszharmóniájába nem fért volna bele ez a kiállás.
Valaki lekeveri a fényt, a zajt, a koppanást.
Nem hallani az utcák csikorgó, hóhullotta féknyomait. Sem a hajnalban hazakószáló, vágyaimba ütő,lecsiszolt, fémes kioldást, mely a birkasorba terelt utcai lámpák sokaságának vokálozásából hallik. Mikor is végre megszabadul a wattok egyetemes tudássá érlelődött, keresztmetszetüket izzásig kitöltő játékától.
A tompán magáról hallató élet disszonáns csendjéből mindjobban kiemelkedik egy selymesen dúdoló.
A még eddig használhatatlannak vélt s be nem mocskolt, törékeny hangszálon átfuvalló levegő egy gyönyörű keringő kottáját lapozza.
Valami elragad
Táncolok
Bárhogy tiltakozik testem, lelkem béklyózza azt s enged a ritmusnak.
S keringek
Egyszer csak felkap, kipördít
És ott állok
Csak állok vele szemben
Hírtelen szétpattan testem szidolozatlan zománca s az alóla kinyúló törékeny-puha kezemre ontja tiltott csókját.
Nem hiszek a szememnek
Még nem
Még maradj
Még nem akarok hinni!
Ismerlek?!
De te másnak is ontottad igaz csókod!
Ki hát az igaz?
Ő ki melletted áll s szeret
Vagy én ki melletted állhatok s szerethetlek

Döntsd el
Döntsem el
Döntsük el
Gondolkodnunk nem kell, tudjuk.
Tudjuk azt is, hogy mosolyognunk nem csak egymásra, rájuk is kell.
Őszintén!
Csendünket ne várd, ne szalaszd, ne féld!
A zaklatásban melletted állót óvd tőlünk!
Mosolyogd értünk!
Hisz ő tehet arról, hogy idáig elértünk
Ő írta zenét hol a helyet e felütést megtaláltuk.
Nem tehet róla
Tehetséges
Mi vagyunk a rosszak, még ha őszinték is
Nem szabad
Nem tehetjük meg
Írjuk át a dallamot?
Nem értünk hozzá
Csak a karmestert követve dúdolunk
De ettől mi még énekelni nem tudunk
S e parányi hamiskásdallam a jó fülű komponistánknak úgy is föltűnik a mű tündöklése alatt.
Ne higgyük hát, hogy süketek azok kik nem velünk dúdolnak!
Talán van megoldás
Nem tehetünk mást, mint a mű tündöklése alatt csendben, mosolyogva tátogunk tovább*_


----------



## kristaly64 (2010 Július 24)

*A jelvény hatalma*

DEA rendőr egy Texas-i ranchra érkezik. Közli az öreg gazdával, hogy ellenőrizni kívánja, termeszt-e kábítószert a földjén.
.

Rendben, de azon a területen ne menjen túl, és mutatja a helyet. 


A DEA rendőr dühösen mondja, "Uram, a Szövetségi Kormány felhatalmazását bírom." Kiveszi a zsebéből a jelvényét, és büszkén mutatja a gazdának. Látja ezt a jelvényt? Ez a jelvény azt jelenti, hogy én oda megyek. ahova akarok...... bármely birtokon. Nincs vita. Világos voltam? Megértett?

A gazda udvariasan biccent, kimenti magát és megy a dolgára.


Rövid idő múlva hangos sivalkodásra lesz figyelmes, és látja, hogy a DEA rendőr lélekszakadva rohan, nyomában a gazda hatalmas Santa Gertrudis bikájával.

A bika egyre közelebb került a rendőrhöz, úgy tünt, utóléri, mielőtt biztonságos helyre érne. Látszott a rendőrön a halálos félelem.

A gazda ledobta a szerszámokat, rohant a sövényhez és ordított ahogy a torkán kifért...

"A jelvényt, mutassa neki a JELVÉNYT!"


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

_*Osztrovszkij - Tudod mi a bánat?

Ülni egy csendes szobában,
s várni valakire, aki nem jön többé.
Elutazni onnan, ahol boldog voltál,
s otthagyni szíved örökké.
Szeretni valakit, aki nem szeret téged,
könnyeket tagadni, mik szemedben égnek.
Kergetni egy álmot, soha el nem érni,
csalódott szívvel, mindig csak remélni.
Megalázva írni könyörgő levelet,
sirdogálva várni, soha nem jön rá felelet.
Szavakkal idézni, mik lelkedre hulltak,
rózsákat őrizni, melyek megfakultak.
Hideg búcsúzásnál, forró csókot kérni,
mással látni őt, nem vissza fordulni.
Kacagni boldogan, hazug lemondással,
otthon leborulni, könnyes csalódással.
Aztán átvergődni hosszú éjszakákat,
imádkozni azért, hogy Ö meg nem tudja mi is az a bánat. *_


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

egyetértek.. vannak nagyon nagy kedvenceim az oldalon


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

Imádom Adyt


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

nagyon jó ötlet így tényleg nagyon gyorsan összejöhet


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

_*Ai! Laurië lantar lassi súrinen,
yéni únótimë ve rámar aldaron!
Yéni ve lintë yuldar avánier
mi oromardi lissë-miruvóreva
Andúnë pella, Vardo tellumar
nu luini yassen tintilar i eleni
ómaryo airetári-lírinen.*_ _*Sí man i yulma nin enquantuva?*_
_*An sí Tintallë Varda Oiolossëo
ve fanyar máryat Elentári ortanë
ar ilyë tier undulávë lumbulë
ar sindanóriello caita mornië
i falmalinnar imbë met,
ar hísië untúpa Calaciryo míri oialë.
Sí vanwa ná, Rómello vanwa, Valimar!
Namárië! Nai hiruvalyë Valimar!
Nai elyë hiruva! Namárië*_


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

Ady a legjobb költők egyike (számomra A Költő ^^)


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

Amúgy, jó tudni h nemcsak én szórakozok éjféltájt ilyenekkel XD


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

*Sissi - Nosztalgia

Az ifjú tavasz újra árad,
Friss zölddel díszíti a fát,
Új dalt tanít minden madárnak,
Szebb szirmot bont minden virág.

De mind e szépség mire nékem;
Messzi, idegen földön itt?
Honi napfényt áhít a szívem,
Az Isaar-partról álmodik.

Fák sötétjéért suttog ajkam,
Kívánom zöld folyó vizét,
Mely esti ábrándomba halkan
Zúgja búcsúüdvözletét.*


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

Ééééés ezzel megvan a huszadik reag, Jeee ^^


----------



## aydina (2010 Július 24)

további jó szórakozást a többieknek =)
(aztán majd sok szerencsét a letöltögetéshez)


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)




----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

NEm,nem csak Te szórakozol ilyenekkel


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

Köszi a lehetőséget, már kezdek belejönni... )


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)




----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

h


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

nagoyn köszi. tök jól megy


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

:d


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

már csak 10


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

fej fej melllett??? )


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 24)

na jóccaka, holnap is van 1 nap... )


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

4 mindjárt megvan


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

ezzel megvan a 20. jeeee mindnekinem további jó mulatást


----------



## fancsa94 (2010 Július 24)

:d:d


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Még a jó dolgokat sem szabad túlzásba vinni. Még a buddhizmusról, a buddhista prédikációkról és az erkölcsi leckékről való túl sok beszéd is káros."
Jamamoto Cunemoto: Hagakure


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Az ember ügyeljen arra, hogy idősebbek vagy magasabb rangúak előtt ne beszéljen túl hosszan olyan dolgokról, mint a tanulás, az erkölcs vagy a népszokások. Ezt kínos végighallgatni."
Hagakure


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Az Első Alapelv, hogy ébreszd fel Önmagadat. Ha ez megvalósult, minden egyebet könnyedén véghez vihetsz."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"A hála bátorrá tesz."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Az erős emberek optimisták; a gyengék pesszimisták."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Ha bosszús vagy ideges vagy, az azt bizonyítja, hogy valaminek híján vagy. Ne légy szomorú vagy borús – tápláld az erényt, légy együtt-érző, és még az ördögöt is képes leszel megmenteni."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Folytasd az előrehaladást, ne ragadj le. Figyeld meg a búgócsigát: egy biztos középpont körül mozog. Forog és forog, míg végül eldől, kimerülten."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Tanulj meg egy tanítótól mindent, amit tud, végig az utadon – ez a gyakorlás igazi titka, amely nagy eredményeket biztosít számodra."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"
A lagymatag, lélektelen gyakorlás sohasem megfelelő; a tökéletlen bölcseletnek semmi értéke. Légy őszinte és kreatív mindenben, amibe belevágsz. Tedd magad oda testileg és szellemileg is."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Ha megérted tökéletlenségedet és ennek helyrehozatalán munkálkodsz, Buddha-mivoltodat éled."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Minden emberi lény különböző; fejezd ki ezt a különbözőséget, amikor lősz. A tisztaság állapotában lőj, harmóniában az éggel és a földdel."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Hasíts fel egy cseresznyefát. Nincs benne semmi, honnan jönnek hát a virágai? Az óceán hullám hullám hátán, de semmi szilárd nincs benne, amit kezedbe foghatnál."Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Folytasd az előrehaladást, ne ragadj le. Figyeld meg a búgócsigát: egy biztos középpont körül mozog. Forog és forog, míg végül eldől, kimerülten."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Amikor lősz, ezrekért lősz; ez nem csupán erőpróba. Gyakorlásod a világmindenség legyőzése. Az ellenfél számos és sokrétű."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Lőj egész lényeddel."
Awa Kenzo


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Tíz hiba_ 
1. A vessző sebességével törődni 
2 A kialakult sablonhoz kötődni 
3. Az elméleten csüngeni 
4. Az íj és a nyíl milyenségén okoskodni 
5. Az eredményeken gyötrődni 
6. A gyakorlottság meglétével foglalkozni 
7. Mások véleményén tépelődni 
8. Próbálni megvilágosodottnak tűnni 
9. Önelégültnek lenni 
10. Szórakoztató időtöltésként lőni" 
Awa Kenzo_


----------



## Gojjo (2010 Július 24)

"Aki kevest tud, a tudás álarcát ölti magára. Ez csak tapasztalatlanság kérdése. Ha valaki valamit kitűnően tud, viselkedésén nem fog látszani. Ilyen a nemes ember"
Jamamoto Cunemoto: Hagakure


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

*miért?*

Miért kell minimum 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

végül is lehet, hogy van értelme


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

Szerintetek?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

így életben lehet tartani egy forumot?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

vagy aki már 20-at ír, az biztos, hogy később is visszajön majd megnlzni, hogy reagált-e valaki?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

érdekes megoldás....


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

nekem még muszáj írkálni


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

zömmel kanadai- magyarok vagytok?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

csak a honlap címe miatt...


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

összetartás?


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

4444444444


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

mindjárt


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

meg


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

lesz


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

a


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

kért


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

20 darab


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## berlin (2010 Július 24)

győzelem!!!!!!


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*1*

1


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*2*

2


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*3*

3


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*4*

4


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*5*

5


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*6*

6


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*7*

7


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*8*

8


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*9*

9


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*10*

10


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*11*

11


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*12*

12


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*13*

13


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*14*

14


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*15*

15


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*16*

16


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*17*

17


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*18*

18


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*19*

19


----------



## epszi (2010 Július 24)

*20*

20


----------



## nagyjanos72 (2010 Július 24)

Húúúúúúúúúúússsssssssssz.....végre...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Ja, ez így megy?


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Megint okosodtam


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Miért van a 20-as szabály, ha ilyen egyszerűen kijátszható?


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer*

egyszer egy kiralyfi


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer2*

mit gondolt magaba'


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer3*

fel kene oltozni


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer4*

kocsisi ruhaba


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer5*

meg kene keretni


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer6*

a gazdag biro lanyat


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer7*

ihajlare tyuhajlare


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer7*

gazdag biro lanyat


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer8*

Jo eset jo estet


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer9*

gazdag biro lanya


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer10*

Keruljon a hazba


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer11*

uljon a locara


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer12*

de nem azert jottem


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer13*

Hozzam jossz-e vagy sem


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás1*

hozzászólás1


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer14*

ihajlare tyuhajlare


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás2*

hozzászólás2


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer15*

hozzam jossz-e vagy sem


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás3*

hozzászólás3


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer16*

Dehogy megyek dehogy megyek


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás4*

hozzászólás4


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer17*

szegeny kocsis legeny


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer18*

van a szomszedunkban


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer19*

neked valo szegeny


----------



## skmertemj (2010 Július 24)

*egyszer20*

folyt. kov


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás5*

hozzászólás5


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás6*

hozzászólás6


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás7*

hozzászólás7


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás8*

hozzászólás8


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás9*

hozzászólás9


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás10*

hozzászólás10


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás11*

hozzászólás11


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

á


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

bé


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

céé


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás12*

hozzászólás12


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

csééé


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás13*

hozzászólás13


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

déééé


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

sálálá


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás14*

hozzászólás14


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz8


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás15*

hozzászólás15


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz9


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás16*

hozzászólás16


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz10


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz 11


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz 12


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás17*

hozzászólás17


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz 13


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás18*

hozzászólás18


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás19*

hozzászólás19


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás20*

hozzászólás20


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

hsz 15


----------



## samat1 (2010 Július 24)

*hozzászólás21*

hozzászólás21


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

xD


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

puff


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

páff


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

sutty


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

tucctucc


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

ákombákomkiss


----------



## EspanaXG (2010 Július 24)

uccsó


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

x


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

A félelem (...) tanít, csakhogy mire? Hogy engedelmeskedj annak, amivel nem értesz egyet. Ha pedig engedelmeskedsz annak, amit gyűlölsz és megvetsz, akkor magad is azonosulsz vele. Akkor nem menekülhetsz meg a félelemtől. Csak egy dologtól féljen a gyerek, arra kell nevelni: a lelkiismeretétől. Az ilyen félelem, (...) bátor félelem. Ha aztán a gyerek felnő, és az élet gyáva félelmet ébreszt benne, az beleütközik a bátor félelembe, mint valami kőfalba, és meghátrál.
Jevgenyij Alekszandrovics Jevtusenko


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## solymar61 (2010 Július 24)

20!!! Köszi.


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

Van, hogy a szemünk láttára tűnik el valaki. Van, hogy az embert megtalálja egy olyan valaki, aki már jó ideje nézi. Van, hogy elveszítjük magunkat, ha nem figyelünk eléggé oda. (...) Mindenki eltűnik néha. Van, aki saját akaratából, mások náluk nagyobb erők hatására. De ha megértjük, mire szomjazik a lelkünk, világossá válik, melyik utat válasszuk. Van, hogy látjuk a kiutat, mégis szembemegyünk az ösztöneinkkel, egyre mélyebben be a sötétbe, mert a félelem, a harag és a szomorúság nem hagyja, hogy visszatérjünk. Van, hogy inkább az eltűnést választjuk, és csak keresgélünk, mert ez az egyszerűbb. Van, hogy magunk találjuk meg a kiutat. De valaki mindig, mindig ránk talál.
Cecelia Ahern


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Emlékszel, mit mondtál nekem ott lenn, a kacsáknál? "Nem az a baj a felnőttekkel, hogy hazudnak nekünk, hanem az, hogy minket is hazudni kényszerítenek." Ez volt az a mondatod, amiből rájöttem, hogy te attól félsz, hogy felnőtté válsz, és ezzel te is hazug leszel."
Tokaji Zsolt


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Legrosszabb cselekedeteink és tulajdonságaink sem lehetnek oly rondák, mint aminő ronda és gyáva, ha nem merjük bevallani őket."
Michel de Montaigne


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Abban a hitben nevelték, hogy Isten maga a szeretet, ám később tűnődni kezdett: mennyire szeretetteli egy olyan Isten, aki elég okossá tesz férfiakat és nőket ahhoz, hogy leszállhatnak a Holdon, de elég ostobává, hogy újra meg újra kénytelenek legyenek megtanulni: nincs olyan szó, hogy örökké."
Stephen King


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Szép arcát gyengéd nap csókolja,
Hozzáhajol az erdő lombja.
Szél szelíd szava búcsúztatja,
Felkészíti az útra,

Ahonnan senki soha
Nem küld jelet, nem tér vissza.
Hiába várom,
Tudom, örök a hosszú álom."
Ossian


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Egy megfakult hajfonat
Egy dobozban tejfogak
Ennyi csak
Ami megmarad
Ha szétosztod önmagad."
Ákos


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Talán jobb, ha csak akkor nézünk szembe a halállal, amikor eljön az ideje, és akkor is csak addig, amíg összhangba kerülünk vele. Utána folytatódik a megszokott élet. Ismeritek a híres történetet Konradinról, az utolsó Hohenstauf-uralkodó hűséges alattvalójáról? Amikor Olaszországban fogságba esett a királlyal együtt, egy várba zárták, és egy fogolytársával gyakran sakkozott. Az egyik parti közben megjelent egy követ, aki közölte vele: " Egy óra múlva ki fognak végezni". Tudjátok, mit válaszolt? "Játszunk tovább." Nem is kell mást tenni, ha él az ember, mint élni."
Bert Hellinger


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Úgy éljük az életet, mintha örökké tartana, mintha a halál valami olyasmi lenne, ami csak másokkal történik meg. Számunkra a halál csak egy elvont fogalom. Az emberek egész életükben olyanok, mint az alvajárók, azzal foglalkoznak, ami nem fontos, pénzt akarnak és hírnevet, irigyelnek másokat, és olyan dolgokért ügyeskednek, amikért nem érdemes. Értelmetlen életet élnek, és megfeledkeznek a lényegről. Csakhogy a halál nem elvont fogalom. Az az igazság, hogy ott áll a következő sarkon. Aztán egy napon, amikor az ember szokása szerint éppen alvajáróként sétálgat az utcán, egyszer csak jön egy orvos, és azt mondja: meg fogsz halni. És ekkor az álom hirtelen elviselhetetlenné válik, s akkor fölébredünk."
Jose Rodrigues dos Santos


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Figyelj csak a tücsök dalára,
ha hangosan csattog az őszi éjben,
azt sírja, hogy majd meghal nemsokára."
Masaoka Shiki


----------



## Anyitrai (2010 Július 24)

x


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Egy hangszer voltam Isten kezében,
ki játszott rajtam néhány dallamot.
Aztán eldobott és elhagyott,
de fölöttem ragyognak a csillagok."
Juhász Gyula


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Bár sose voltam e világra való, bevallom, nehezebb elhagynom, mint gondoltam. Azt mondják, testünk minden atomja valaha egy csillag része volt, talán ezért jöttem el... hogy hazaérjek."
Gattaca c. film


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"S halott-e már a perdülő szirom,
ha hullni kezd?
vagy akkor hal meg, hogyha földet ér?"
Radnóti Miklós


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Jobb volna élni. Ámde túl a fák már
aranykezükkel intenek nekem."
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Semmim se volt s nem is lesz immár sosem nekem,
merengj el hát egy percre e gazdag életen;
szivemben nincs harag már, bosszú nem érdekel,
a világ ujraépül, - s bár tiltják énekem,
az új falak tövében felhangzik majd szavam;
magamban élem át már mindazt, mi hátravan,
nem nézek vissza többé s tudom, nem véd meg engem
sem emlék, sem varázslat, - baljós a menny felettem."
Radnóti Miklós


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Tegnap éjjel álmomban sütött a hold és táncoltam.
Hangom csuklott törötten, szellemek jártak körömben.
Nyelvem alatt izzó parázs, három napig tart a varázs.
Féltem, arcom földbe fúrtam, hideg verejtékben úsztam,
Vállamra ültek szellemlények, farkasszemet velük nézek.
Nem mondtak ők semmit talán, csak két szót súgtak:
Párizs, Halál."
Jim Morrison


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Szeretnék néha visszajönni még. Ezer év múlva. Százezer év múlva. Mindegy. Csak nem megszűnni."
Jókai Anna


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Igazi csókot akartam, olyat, amire érdemes visszaemlékezni, de rég megtanultam, hogy ne legyenek elvárásaim a búcsúkkal kapcsolatban. Nincs rájuk garancia, és nem is ígérte meg őket senki. Már az is szerencse, sőt áldás, ha az embertől egyáltalán elbúcsúznak." 
Sarah Dessen


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Boldog, ki serlegét fenékig
Nem hajtja fel élet-torán,
Otthagyja ünnepét korán,
Regényét nem forgatja végig,
S megválik tőle könnyedén,
Mint Anyegintól válok én."
Alekszandr Szergejevics Puskin


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"- Mit tegyek, hogy az én lelkem is az öröklétig éljen?
- Nem tehetsz semmit. (...) Csak akkor válhatna halhatatlanná a lelked, ha egy földi ember úgy megszeretne, hogy előbbre helyezne apjánál, anyjánál; ha a tied volna egész szíve és minden gondolata; ha megfogná a kezed, és örök hűséget fogadna neked. Akkor az ő lelke átömlene a tiedbe."
Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## cavinton (2010 Július 24)

"Ha jönni látlak, elhomályosul szemem előtt minden és tűz fut végig testemen. És a hangod zenéje csaknem alélttá tesz, és éget és borzongat, mintha jégdarabbal érintenének. És remegés fut végig tagjaimon és siketítő zsongás zeng és bong fülemben, és nem tudom olyankor, hogy mitévő legyek. És könnyek gyűlnek szemembe, de mégis kacagni szeretnék örömömben, és ha beszélni próbálok, reszket a hangom, és valami görcsösen összeszorítja a torkomat, hogy nem bírok lélegezni, s a kín összefacsarja szívemet. És hogy mit érzek még, nem tudom elmondani mind, de azt tudom, hogy mikor velem vagy, az az élet, és mikor elhagysz, az a halál."
Francis William Bain


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

ok hozzásazólok


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

már hozzászóltam?


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

igen, valami megjelent


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

igen, hozzászóltam.


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

érdekes, süt a nap szakad az eső dörög


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

de legalább hűvösebb van


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

))) most meg nem esik


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ne legyen arcod vak annak, akire nézel


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

lassan kész a kaja, mennyei illata van


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ne lopj.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ne tégy a te felebarátod ellen hamis tanúbizonyságot.


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

álmos vagyok


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

aludni kéne, de az fölös időpocsékolás


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Egyél sok szőlőcukrot.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Igen sok mézet enni nem jó; hát a magunk dicsőségét keresni dicsőség?


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

ABC betűit? Hm, lássuk... A


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...nincs új dolog a nap alatt.


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

B


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

C


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

D


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Nem jó ám, ha sok úr rendelkezik ; egy legyen úr csak...


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

E


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

a


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

*f...*


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

x


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...más-más dolgokban lel más-más ember örömre.


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

73 423 56 89 88 77 44 55 66 3232 ezmiez


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

konstatálás: passuth regény kolozsváron nem vásárolható


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ismerd meg tenmagadat!


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

g


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

évek óta keresem a négy szél erdélyben-t


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

Ti milyen jókat írtok...!


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

most megtaláltam


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Kezesség bánatot hoz.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

letölteném


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

fgsdgs


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

ahhoz viszont 15 bejegyzést kell még összegyűjtenem


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

igen, van itt egy könyv, amit nálunk nem kapni, sehol 5 éve


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Az erőseket segíti a szerencse.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

j


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Bátraké a cseresznye.


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

kosárkámba szedegetem


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

A természet rejtezkedni szeret.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

ezt is


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

hoppá, még egy


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...Édes ám a változás.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

zsupsz, eggyel több


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

immár félúton


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...ami hasznos, szép is, ami káros, az csúf.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

na még nyolcat


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

Hol tartok?


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

egyre közelebb


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...a kezdet a gondolkodás. Az észt pedig a gondolkodás tárgya hozza mozgásba.


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

Kilenc... azaz ezzel 10. a fele


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

jövök már, jövök


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Nagy könyv, nagy gonoszság.


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

látom már a végét


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

erőt gyűjtök


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Az inasa előtt senki sem nagy ember.


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

kiss:|:111:


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

Na ez jó!!!


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

háromszor köll pötyögnöm


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

már nem sok kell


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...tűrni kell, amennyire tűrni lehet.


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

na még kettőt


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

behozlak!


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ez a 20.


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

mégsem...


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

utolsóelőtti


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

19... ééééés...


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

Na, kezdjük...


----------



## sealord (2010 Július 24)

átszakítom a szalagot


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

yeah!


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

Ebből kell 20????


----------



## tritonus (2010 Július 24)

bizony!


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

Milyen a célban lenni?


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

Persze ha ennyi is elég...


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

vagy ennyi...


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

jót beszélgetek magammal...


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

de már 7!


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

9... újra tanulok számolni


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

pility palaty


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

egyedem begyedem


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

már mindjárt...


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

na, még egy kicsi...


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

0


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

ééés kész!


----------



## atmosphere (2010 Július 24)

55


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Hozzzászólok.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

De mit írjak?


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

:d


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Valamit majd kitalálok....


----------



## camoon (2010 Július 24)

na, és még innent 2 nap?


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Vagy mégsem.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Elfelejtettem, mit akartam írni.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Nem lehetett lényeges.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Buta vagyok!!!


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Azért hogy értelmesen jöjjön el a 20.


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ó, jaj.


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Tudjátok, mi a hét főbűn?


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Sok van még hátra?


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Kevélység


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Még a fele?


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Fösvénység


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Bujaság


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Irigység


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Torkosság


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Sej, haj...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Harag


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Na jó, nem...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Jóra való restség


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Csak úgy írtam.


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

A Hetedik című film ezt a témát dolgozta fel


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Na, már nincs sok hátra...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Nagy film, nagy színészek, nagy alakítások... szerintem


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Heje-huja-haj!


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Mondanivalóm az van rengeteg, csak utálom a "monológokat"


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

és már nincs is szükség monológra  hurrááá


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

ééééééééééééééééééés...


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Már mindjárt elég voltam...


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ez az utolsó előtti...


----------



## bedike* (2010 Július 24)

Nem a regisztrációtól számol a két nap?


----------



## csacsigris (2010 Július 24)

Ha minden igaz, nem irogatok többet én ide, sej de jó!


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A nők intuíciója legtöbbször nem más, mint a férfiak átlátszósága.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Ha valakit fel akarsz dühíteni, csak mondd azt neki: "nincs igazad".


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Ha az úszás olyan jót tesz az alaknak, mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A biztonsági öv még mindig nem korlátoz annyira a mozgásban, mint a tolószék.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Egyetlen halvány bizonyítékunk sincs arra, hogy az élet komoly dolog.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A szerencseszámod 3552664958674928. Keresd mindenhol.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Te nem útálod a költői kérdéseket?


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Mindenkinek szüksége van arra, hogy olykor kijavítsák, még ha igaza is van.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Múlt éjszaka, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam - hová a fenébe tűnhetett a mennyezet?


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A pillangó még akkor sem siet, ha üldözik.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Abrakadabra


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Dabrakaabra


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Az ember - általa befolyásolhatatlan körülményekből kifolyólag - sorsának ura és zerencséjének kovácsa.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Abrakahókusz


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Álmaink valóra váltásának legjobb módja, ha felébredünk.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Hókuszkadabra


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Meghalni mindenki meghal, de nem mindenki él.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Ha rád ront egy kutya, füttyentsd magadhoz.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Nincs még 1.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Fantazma


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Ha Isten tökéletesnek szánta volna a mai napot, nem teremtette volna a holnapot.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Divatplazma


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A nők erénye a férfiak legjobb találmánya.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Üvegplazma


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Bioritmikus jégplazma


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Zenéről írni olyan, mint táncolni az építészetről.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Algoritmikus jégplazma


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Napsugárzás


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Holdsugárzás


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Merkúrsugárzás


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Vénuszsugárzás, teli üvegablakkal.


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

A fájdalom pillanatnyi, a győzelem örök.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Marssugárzás (árnyékban)


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Csak az alvók és a gyermekek igényelnek gondoskodást. Ébredj fel! Vagy nőj fel!


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Magas plutószennyezettség.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Vékonyka siker


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Terepi idomgörbület síkja


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

Do not go where the path might lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Megtehető méterek négyzetgyökének átlaga literben


----------



## Trabl (2010 Július 24)

Kaktuszklónvisszahatásjáradékgörbületiszögmetsző kulcs megtalálása.


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

5:kaboom:


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

:55:


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

:77:


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## nagyuri (2010 Július 24)

abc


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

kiss


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

:d


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

szia off, te is gyűjtögetsz?


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Hali!  Igen, én is.


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

Jó játék.


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

A gyűjtögető életmód legújabb fajtáját láthatjuk. *hatásszünet. Sok kommentre hajtok én is*


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Kezdem unni.


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

A posztgyűjtögetés célja alapvetően egy ősi, ismeretlen, barbár rituálé, amit furcsa lények végeznek.


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

Egész jól lehet haladni, nekem már közel a vég...


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Az egyik, akik a kamera mutat, az elef névre hallgat, és furcsa törzsi táncot végez, talán köszönetet mond az Admin nevezetű szellemnek.


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

A cél szentesíti az eszközt, lebegjen előtted a végcél. Egy jó könyv mindent megér.


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Kifejezetten furcsa, idegen és bámulatos, amit csinál.


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Én is könyvért csinálom.


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

Kicsit már esik az eső


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

A többi, akiket csak a kamera perifériáján láthattunk eddig, hasonló, ám sokkal értelmesebb mozzanatokat is végeznek. Talán a törzs fejlettebb része lehet...


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

És az utolsóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## galadria (2010 Július 24)

És hogy ne csak 20 legyen, egy a ráadás.


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Melyik könyvet szeretnéd letölteni?


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Egyik kutatóink szerint ez a rituálé az Ősi Tekercsek és a Feneketlen Könyvtár megnyitásáért folyik. Bámulatos, hogy a civilizációhoz ilyen közel kerül ez a nép.


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Amúgy sziasztok!


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

20.


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Szeva.


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Gratulálunk!


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Na, és most várhatok még 2 napot...


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

23


----------



## oFF. (2010 Július 24)

Unatkozok.


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Sajnos


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 24)

Vannak szójátékok az oldalon, próbálj ki egy párat.


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 24)

*boldog névnapot*

boldog névnapot


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

1. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

3. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

5. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

7. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

9. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

11. hsz.


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

16. hsz. Aztán még várhatok... :-/


----------



## Fred Connor (2010 Július 24)

19.


----------



## Breki77 (2010 Július 24)

ezt én is észre vettem


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

abc


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

def


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

ghi


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

jkl


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

abc...kezd unalmas lenni


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

007


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

áááááááááááááá


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

...és siker! megvan a 20.


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

008


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

áááááááááááááá 8....


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

ááá 9


----------



## amber18 (2010 Július 24)

még 2 napot várni kell és mehet le 1 könyv.


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

009


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)




----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

010


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

1111111


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 24)

12121212121212121212121212


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

kgb


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

fbi


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

cia


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

ncis


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

búú


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

múú


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

mee


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

bee


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

ááá


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

óóó


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

ez már fárasztóóó


----------



## joshy86 (2010 Július 24)

heuréka


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

kelene nekem egy jo karaoki program


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

nagyon sok progit probáltam de sajna semejik se jőt be


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

de ha van valakinek őtlete vagy veb lapja ahonan le lehet szedni karaoki zenét sziveszen veném


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

vagy program is érdekel amiről le tudom veni a szoveget a mp 3 bol


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

weeqwerdqw


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

weqeqweqewqweq


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

rfgvsvfdssdfsf


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

fgdnhjkjkgh ngvfjn


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

eddfwrefwfewrfwef


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

gagaggagaga


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

fgsdasvcsdcvyxv


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

jajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

jes


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

éadékpeohgnvjsv bkew


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

galapago


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

oljkkkokokpkihiopjmopk,p


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

dfs,ljnalmspéplé


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

gafgafaga


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

jpoijwopjéwekwokdw


----------



## gabenyo (2010 Július 24)

5zdfgfsyfgvbdhs


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

igen


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

miért is ne


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

micsoda?


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

hihi


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

na ne már


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

csak nem lady?


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

????


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

5523


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

98ik


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

hogyhogy


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

77


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

wtf


----------



## batyi (2010 Július 24)

már 22


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Hát én is elkezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

én ugyan nem vagyok kint canadában, de sok jó cimbora él kint. és töltögetek majd fel nekik ezt azt.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Pesten szép idő van , kicsit fúj a szél 25 C fok.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Holnap utazok a párommal Krétára


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

A sikertelen középpályás focista meghal, és a Mennyország bejáratához kerül. Hirtelen megjelenik előtte Szent Péter:
- Fiam, hogyan találtad meg egyáltalán a kaput...?!


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Tegnap este egy csodálatos romantikus filmet néztünk az új barátnőmmel. Feküdtünk a kanapén, átadtuk magunkat az érzelmek sodrásának, amikor egyszer csak a film kellős közepén a párom odafordult hozzám és így szólt: 
- Te vagy a legidegesítőbb, legelviselhetetlenebb bunkó, akit a Föld valaha a hátán hordott!"
Bevallom ez annyira váratlanul ért, hogy kiesett a kezemből a vuvuzela...


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

A csatár hazatér az egy hetes kemény edzőtáborból, és azonnal lerohanja az asszonykát.
- Atyaisten! Az edző teljesen kikészített bennünket, az egész testem merev, csak ott nem, ahol kellene...


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

- Miből veszed észre, hogy hatalmas a kosz nálad?
- A csótányok is gumicsizmában járnak.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Egy kismama a szülés után felhívja a mamáját: 
- Anya, emlékszel arra a srácra, aki a sulifarsangon kínainak öltözött? 
- Aha. 
- Képzeld, tényleg kínai.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

A szőke nő bemegy a fotószaküzletbe.
- Erről a negatívról szeretnék képeket csináltatni.
- 9x16?
- 117. Miért?


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Egy szőke nő elmegy a szemészhez, hogy szemüveget csináltasson magának. A szemész a szemvizsgálathoz próbálja a tábláról olvastatni, de a hölgy mindig összekeveri a jobb és a bal szemét, rosszul takarja el, szóval nagyon nem megy neki.
A doki megunja, fog egy papírzacskót, kivág rajta egy lyukat a szemnek, és a szőke fejére húzza. Ahogy folytatják, észreveszi, hogy a szőke csendben pityeregni kezd.
- Jaj, hölgyem - mondja a doki megenyhülve. - Nem egy tragédia, ha ezután szemüveget kell hordania. Sokan vannak így.
- Tudom - hüppögi a szőke. - De őszintén szólva, egy vékony drótkeretes típusnak jobban örültem volna.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Hogy miért hagyott ott a feleségem?

A titkárnőm kettőkor beállított az irodámba egy félkész jegyzőkönyvvel. Mondtam neki, hogy háromra legyen az asztalomon. Ott volt. Nos, ekkor nyitott be az asszony...


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Pistikétől kérdezi az apja:
- Na, kisfiam, hogy tetszett az első nap az iskolában?
- Első nap? Úgy érted, hogy többször is kell oda mennem?


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Egy szőke nő fekszik a férje mellett a hálószobában. Próbálnak aludni, de a szomszéd kutyája egyfolytában ugat. Felül az asszony az ágyban:
- Ez az átkozott kutya már egy órája ugat! Én ezt nem tűröm tovább!
Azzal kiugrik az ágyból és lerohan. Kis idő múlva visszajön. Kérdezi tőle a férje:
- Mit csináltál a kutyával? Még mindig ugat.
- Áthoztam a mi kertünkbe. Majd meglátjuk, ők mit szólnak, ha nálunk ugat a kutya!


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Egy szőke nő túl gyorsan hajt, meg is állítja egy rendőr. A rendőr udvariasan mondja a nőnek:
- Hölgyem, láthatnám a jogosítványát?
Erre a szöszi:
- Nem értem magukat, rendőröket. Igazán együttműködhetnének egymással. Tegnap egy kollégája elvette a jogosítványomat, most meg maga azt kéri, hogy megmutassam!


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Pistike bemegy a boltba:
- Csókolom, egy kék színű magyar zászlót kérek!
- De kisfiam, a magyar zászló piros, fehér, zöld!
- Jó, akkor kérek egy pirosat!


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Két barátnő a város két végén lakik, hol az egyikük, hol a másikuk lakásán beszélgetnek. Egy esős napon így szól a szőke:
- Hadd maradjak itt éjszakára!
- Nem is engedlek el ilyen esőben.
A szőke egyszer csak eltűnik, majd ázottan előkerül. A másik kérdőre vonja:
- Hát te meg hol voltál?
- Hazaszaladtam a pizsamámért.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Egy csinos szőke lány kapálózik, csapkod a vízben és segítségért kiabál. Már majdnem elmerül, amikor egy fiatalember beugrik, megfogja és partra vonszolja.
- Köszönöm, hogy megmentette az életemet - hebegi a lány. - Biztosan nagyon nehéz volt.
- Hát bizony! - feleli a fiatalember. - Először le kellett ütnöm három pasast, akik szintén meg akarták magát menteni.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

- Hallom, orvos akarsz lenni, Pistike.
- Már nem!
- Hogy-hogy?
- Mert hallottam, hogy orvosok állandóan kezet mosnak.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

A barátnőm szereti a szerepjátékokat. Az utóbbi öt évben azt játsza, hogy ő az ex-barátnőm.


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

Az esetek 98%-ban igazam van. Kit érdekel az a maradék 3%?


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönet a tanácsért!

Üdv.

Judit

 
Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.

Ez csak egy ötlet, a hozzászólás témája bármi lehet,-
-minden, ami nem sértő - 
offolás mentesen begyűjthető a szükséges mennyiség, 
*amit a nevetek alatti számlálónál* követni tudtok.
Ha elértétek a 20 hozzászólást, és letelt a 48 óra
türelmi idő, bárhol lehet le és feltölteni, vagy amihez kedvetek van.

Jó fórumozást kíván!
a CH "stábja"[/quote]


----------



## Funnyboy78 (2010 Július 24)

na most


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönet!


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Az az ember, aki nem hisz a csodákban, nem realista!


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

A hit hegyeket mozgat!


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

Én is töltögetnék néha,


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

de én sok más


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Hello mizu?


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

helyről is szoktam


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

töltögetni, szóval


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

ha kell valakinek


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

valami anyag


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

akkor ebben


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

én is


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

segítségére tudok


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

lenni másoknak.


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

A betegség bűn. /E. Cayce/


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

Van mindenem:


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Akkor is döntünk, amikor nem döntünk.


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

film,


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

e-book,


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

könyv,


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

hangoskönyv


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

A test leképezi a lelket.


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

hanganyagok,


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

programok...


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

természetesen mind-mind


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

ezoterikus


----------



## rezoli (2010 Július 24)

témakörben.


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Nagy csapda a félelem, nem inspirál, hanem visszafog. /Robelin/


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

24


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Nincsenek véletlenek, ki van osztva minden szerep. /Csongrádi Kata/


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Az is, ami elől el szeretnél futni, és az is, amire vágysz, benned van. 

/Anthony De Mello/


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

20


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Légy optimista! Ha citrommal kínál meg az élet, kérj hozzá Martinit!


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Szoktál a hasadon aludni? Nem? És én aludhatok rajta?


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

21


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

22


----------



## gyagi (2010 Július 24)

23


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Ne bízz a szemedben, az megcsalhat, engedd szabadjára a gondolataidat, hagyatkozz az ösztöneidre... Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A harc szenvedélye nagyon erős függőséget okoz, ami gyakran halálos, mert 'a háború' drog. A háború drog. -Chris Hedges-


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Azt mondják jó munkához idő kell, de az idő pénz a pénz nem boldogít. Tehát: a jó munka nem boldogít


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*



"Ha veszel, megtelik a kezed. Ha adsz, megtelik a szíved."(Seemann)


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Álmodod az életet vagy éled az álmod?!


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

az élet olyan mint egy fényképezőgép úgyhogy mosolyogj!!


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

_„Azt akarod, hogy figyeljek Terád, _
_Magányom ködét így fúrja át, _
_Pillantásod: az a pillanat, _
_Amikor észrevetted, _
_Hogy megálmodtalak.” _
_(Ákos)_


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A szem a lélek tükre


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A világnak TE csak valaki vagy, de valakinek TE vagy az egész világ!!


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A barátság egy szó mely, többet ér az életnél. A barátság egy érzés, mely örökké él


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Az élet egy [email protected] játék, de a grafikája nagyon ott van.


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Az élet hegymászás....de a kilátás csodás


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Kerüld a másnaposságot maradj mindig részeg


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

"Nem emberi lények vagyunk, akik spirituális élményeken megyünk keresztül, 
hanem spirituális lények, akik az emberi létezés élményén haladnak át." /Maharishi Mahesh Yogi/


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

élet olyan,mint a motor....ha nem megy, be kell rúgni!!!!


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

*A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kisemberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény, hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás, hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik.*


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Rend csak ott van ,ahol az emberek lusták megkeresni a dolgokat!


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

Ha küzdesz, veszíthetsz, de ha nem küzdesz VESZTETTÉL...


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Szenvedésünk oka a tudatlanság. /Buddha/


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A fegyverek a félelem eszközei, csak azok használják, akik félnek. Akik megtanulnak a puszta kezükkel harcolni, mindig elönyt élveznek azokkal szemben, 
akik a kardjukra hagyatkoznak, (...) mert ök arra számítanak, hogy győzni fognak. A fegyverek hamis barátok nem a természet müvei, és hamis önbizalmat ébresztenek.
Darren Shan


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönöm*

Ha fejlődni akarsz fogadd el, hogy bolondnak fognak nézni!


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A halálra és a sötétségbe pillantva az ismeretlentől félünk, semmi mástól.


----------



## Wash (2010 Július 24)

A rémálomból nincs ébredés, nem suttogja senki a sötétben, hogy ne félj, mert a veszély a képzelet játéka csupán.


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönet*

Ha Isten bezár egy ajtót, kinyit egy ablakot.kiss


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönet*

A teremtés benne rejlik a legapróbb részletekben is.


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönet*

Ezen a földön mindenkinek megvan a maga kincse, ami csak rá vár.


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

14444444


----------



## lilike66 (2010 Július 24)

hmm, elég soknak tűnik egy ez a 20  de köszi, hogy segítesz minket


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

gratula mindenkinek


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

az élet kemény!


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

már csak 16


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

"Jól csak a szívével lát az ember"


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

ami igazán fontos


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

20 és vége


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

az a szemnek láthatlan


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

hozzászóltam...


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

válaszolt


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

és 10!!!!


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

22222


----------



## fanninnaf (2010 Július 24)

222222222222222


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

már csak néhány hozzászólás és....


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

0123


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

987


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

hűha


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

napsütés


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

kék ég


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

zöld fű


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

palacsinta


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

málnaszörp


----------



## kistompi (2010 Július 24)

ennyi elég


----------



## HenokJudit (2010 Július 24)

*Köszönet*

Isten döntései kifürkészhetetlenek, de mindig értünk vannak.


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

Hát én még új vok itt de azért remélem sikerülni fog beilleszkednem. Szóval sziasztok


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

szóval bármilyen segítséget szivesen veszek


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

Hogy tellik a 7végétek?


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

baracklekvár


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

karfiol


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

köszi jól és a tied blue?


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

garázskapu


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

katicabogár


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

mágnes


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

inkább baracklekvár


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

puding


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

asztalterítő


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

ceruza


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

kiscsibe


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

az enyém is jól


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

medence


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

itt fúj a szél és nálad?


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

miny megvan a 20.))


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

monitor


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

pillangó


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

csokis puding


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

H2o


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

kínai kel


----------



## bluemulti (2010 Július 24)

hajrá nekem kész szió


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

esett az eső is


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

szia blue


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)




----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

szia pocok72


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

megőrülök  hat


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

)


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

szia  fejfej mellett ahogy nézem hét?


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

te aztán csak nyomod :-D


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

nyolc


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

nem is tudom te hol számolod?


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

három éve keresek egy filmet, most megleltem, és ahelyett h. tölteném, itt írogatok hülyeségeket  félek h. behal a link mire odaérek . kilenc


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

mindegy a pudingos meg ellógott egy ideig vele írtam


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

)))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

oda van írva a neved mellé, hogy mennyit írtál eddig. vagy rosszul látok? már minden elképzelhető. tíz


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

értem nem linkes?


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

tényleg 10


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

bár lehet hogy az csak a mai hozzászólások száma... 11


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

))))))))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

nem link sajnos, egy txt-ben van a fellelhetőség és azt nem nyitja meg reg. nélkül  erre gyúrok


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

annabanna gyere nyomjad te is:lol:


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

akkor 20 kell és valamennyi idö amig frissít a rendszer


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

)))))))))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

olvastam valami 48 órát még  hát nem egyszerű 14


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

lemaradok:-D


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

nyomom a vidám smile-kat, hátha meglesz a 20 csak már nemtudom követni


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

beszélgesüsnk inkább vmi témárol ugy hamarabb összejön


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

Annabanna hétnél tartasz, most jön a nyolcadik  Nekem 16


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

nem kell 48 óra néha már két óra is elég


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

))))))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

jó, de miről? 17


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

kösziii hogy számoltad akkor már nincs sok hátra


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

hajrá annabanna


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

Van isten  18 (Annabanna a 10. jön! )


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)




----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

tizenkilenc


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

hehe


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

jön a 13, még csak msot mérem fel a terepet


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

mint a hügyegyerekek írogatjuk a számokat  20


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)




----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

lemaradok mert csetelek is itt az is van


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

15höhöm


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

most hogy megvan a 20, megyek eszek egy kis fagyit


----------



## pocok1972 (2010 Július 24)

nem engedi megnyitni, várnom kell  na nem baj, ha három évet vártam, ezt már kibírom  Hajrá Annabanna !!!


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

még kettő nekem


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

:d


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

mire vártál 3 évet pocok?


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

sálálá láláláááálááá


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

nem baj mondom hogy lehet már éjfélkor is viheted


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

és kéééész is vagyunk


----------



## annabanna (2010 Július 24)

én msot megyek keresgélni, sziasztok


----------



## zuzi5 (2010 Július 24)

és mégegy és köszönet a kitalálónak!


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 24)

gaber554


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

Köszönöm, ez jó ötlet...


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

Elkezdek számolni: egy,


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

kettő,


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

Na ja, azért olyan gyorsan nem megy - legalább 20 másodpercet várni kell.
Akkor: három,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

írok


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

vmit


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

négy,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

,mert


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 24)

már nincs sok...


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

ketyeresd,jbdfkjbg


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

öt, five, cinq, fünf, pjáty


----------



## Kangare (2010 Július 24)

és ennyi


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

nekem még hátra van


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

hat, six, six, sechs, seszty


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

legalább 15


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

vagy több


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

20 másodperc mi?


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

kicsit


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

idegőrlő


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

Kicsit beragadt a rendszer...


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

ez a mutatvány


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

hét,


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

nyolc,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

aham


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

kilenc,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

én már


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

nem tudom


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

mennyi van hátra


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

,de még akad


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tíz,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

gondolom


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenegy,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

sdkjbfvdjk


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

lóvfnjfvnl


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenkettő,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

vm nvmv


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenhárom,


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizennégy,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

vmennyi


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenöt,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

még


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenhat,


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

mindig


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

tizenhét,


----------



## bibic16 (2010 Július 24)

És akkor már csak 48 órát kell várjak...


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

kjcvbkjnfsnfv


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

htfgcvgc


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

hjhkbjbj


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

jngvcjhvhjv


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

aham ismét


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

már elvileg sok üzenetet írtam


----------



## kain24 (2010 Július 24)

,demég mindignemenged


----------



## Szilvia13 (2010 Július 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

**

Köszi az ötletet


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

remélem így sikerülni is fog


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Hello Mindenkinek!


----------



## évám46 (2010 Július 24)

*receptkönyv*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Kedves idegenbe szakadt hazámfiai (-lányai) ! Hogyan tudnám elküldeni nektek a Nagy-Magyarország receptkönyvét, amiben isteni, régi, kipróbált kaják leírása van ? 
(Szerintem ez megér 19 hozzászólást, de a számláló ezt biztosan nem akceptálja )
évám46


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Elég érdekes találmány ez a dolog...:S


----------



## Szilvia13 (2010 Július 24)

Tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Sokkal jobb lenne,ha egyszerűen le lehetne tölteni a dolgokat


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Szerintem is jó oldal,csak ez a" muszájhozzászólás nem tetszik:S


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

de remélem így sikerül


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Naon szeretném elolvasni az egyik itt könyvet,amire itt leltem rá


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

csak így lehet ma már nem lesz belőle semmi


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

De azért optimista vagyok


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Remélem itt senkit sem zavar,h csak írok..de igazából nem mondok semmit


----------



## évám46 (2010 Július 24)

*komolyan veszem*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Kedves idegenbe szakadt hazámfiai (-lányai) ! Hogyan tudnám elküldeni nektek a Nagy-Magyarország receptkönyvét, amiben isteni, régi, kipróbált kaják leírása van ? 
(Szerintem ez megér 19 hozzászólást, de a számláló ezt biztosan nem akceptálja )
évám46
Válaszol nekem valaki az előző kérdésemre ?
évám46


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

De ha ez az ára annak,amit szeretnék..hát ez van


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Azért lassan haladok a cél felé


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Csak lassan gyűlik a 20..


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

De már nem sok kell


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

Csak eléggé türelmetlen vagyok...


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Ez mi?


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

De legalább remélem nem feleslegesen írogatok


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Te is kommentet gyűjtessz, mi?


----------



## évám46 (2010 Július 24)

*komolyan veszem*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Kedves idegenbe szakadt hazámfiai (-lányai) ! Hogyan tudnám elküldeni nektek a Nagy-Magyarország receptkönyvét, amiben isteni, régi, kipróbált kaják leírása van ? 
(Szerintem ez megér 19 hozzászólást, de a számláló ezt biztosan nem akceptálja )
évám46
Válaszol nekem valaki az előző kérdésemre ?
évám46
én úgy számoltam, hogy ez legalább 38 karakter
évám46


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

ahhh már csak 3


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

ukjkl


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)




----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

ahhham


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

666


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

araaanyOO


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

ahhh asszem ez az utolsó


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

weeep, weep


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

oizhi


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

jlék


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Nekem már van 30, még se enged letölteni...-.-"


----------



## wycuska (2010 Július 24)

ahhh még így sem enged letölteni


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Jaja, engem sem... Vagyok 2 napos regelt, és már van min. 20 hozzászólásom...:/


----------



## évám46 (2010 Július 24)

*komolyan veszem továbbra is*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Kedves idegenbe szakadt hazámfiai (-lányai) ! Hogyan tudnám elküldeni nektek a Nagy-Magyarország receptkönyvét, amiben isteni, régi, kipróbált kaják leírása van ? 
(Szerintem ez megér 19 hozzászólást, de a számláló ezt biztosan nem akceptálja )
évám46
Válaszol nekem valaki az előző kérdésemre ?
évám46
én úgy számoltam, hogy ez legalább 38 karakter
évám46
használja valaki ezeket a hozzászólásokat valamire ?
évám46


----------



## 950617 (2010 Július 24)

Mért nem tölthetek le?


----------



## spuun (2010 Július 24)

Az igazság oda át van


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)




----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

ott


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

e


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

aa


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

we


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

wfds


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

rf


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

sdf


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

sfdws


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

df


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

1


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dfg


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

2


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dfv


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

3


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

4


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dfgdgf


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dgfdgf


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

5


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

6


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

7


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

8


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dfgfghb


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

9


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

xfgn


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

10


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

trh


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

11


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

fhg


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

12


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

rdht


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

13


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

14


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

dhgfb


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

15


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

hgf


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

16


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

17


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

18


----------



## sonicattack (2010 Július 24)

yxfv


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

19


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

f


----------



## dildiko (2010 Július 24)

20


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

ffd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

dildiko jó ez a szabály nem ? 

kis társasjátékot akarok megnyitni és 30 perce regisztrálok.. röhej


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

tizenhét


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

11116


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

assc


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sddddddddddd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sddssdsdsd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

ssssdvdsvvvfffassdfg


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

dsd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sdsd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

essd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

xydxy


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sdvvdssd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

sd


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

ds


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

dfdf


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

asís


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

és a 20. köszönöm


----------



## deviuska (2010 Július 24)

df


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

a


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

ssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

wwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

wwwwwwww


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

bbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

mmm


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

77777777777777777


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

uzuuuiuitzu


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

dfdghjkjhgfdsasdfg


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

njjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

.....................


----------



## Cilus11 (2010 Július 24)

gjfdjgjfjggjtdi


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

a


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

b


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

mért kell 20 másodpercet várni? kiidegel...


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

éppen abc-zni akartam erre kiírja h 20 mp


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

nembaj... ki lehet várni


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

de még mindig ott a két nap...


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

és csak utána tölthetem le


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

addigra megveszem a könyvet...nem?


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

jó kis Salvatore könyv


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

már a 17nél járok :-O


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

de ha egyszer olyan jók


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

de ha úgyis megveszem a könyvet akkor minek tökölök itt?


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

20 mp-enként


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

le is szarom az egészet


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 24)

csak ki ne zárjanak az előbbi megjegyzésemért


----------



## KicsiG13 (2010 Július 25)

bocsánat


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

:d


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

20 hozzászólást csak megér


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

19et ....


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

18at...


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

upsz... elszámoltam...


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

márcsak 15 kell...


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

sry de inkább összevissza írok


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

mert


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

olyan


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

fura


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

magammal


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

beszélgetni


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 25)

asdasd


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

doing doing


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

boing boing


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

nem zörög a haraszt


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

ha nem fújja a szél


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

és addig jár a korsó a kútra


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

amíg ér a lába


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

tiszta szerencse hogy


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

tudok 3-4 magyar mondást


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

még ha nem is helyesen


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

nélkülük így vasárnap reggel


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

elég nehéz lenne kisakkozni


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

hogy hogy a frászba


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

gyűjtsem össze


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

azt a bizonyos


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

ami ennek a


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

kétségkívül nagyszerű


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

fórumnak a teljes


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

igénybevételéhez szükséges.


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

azt hiszem meg is vagyunk


----------



## wostry (2010 Július 25)

na még egyet, a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

Szuper ez az oldal!
Remélem én is sok infóval gazdagíthatom.


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

már csak 19


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Orsika0901 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

*1.1*

már csak 19


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

*1.2*

18


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

*A csodás 20-hoz*

Küldözgetem


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

Küldözgetem, küldözgetem


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi
kiss


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

jajaja7


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

Küldözgetem, még 18


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi4


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

Kitartóan küldözgetem


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

13mééég


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

még mindig küldözgetem


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

11...


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

kitartóan


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

top10


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

Hahhh...:111:


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

én már unom..


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

fogy


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

má cSak 8


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

még,még, még
a 8 nem elég \\m/


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

Hééééééééééét


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

hajtás


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

6 és kééész


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

nyomulok, nagyon jók a grimaszok :444:


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

má csak 5


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

!!!!!!44!!!!4!!néééégy!!!44!!!!!44444!!!!!!44!4!!!!néégy!!!4!!!


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

Egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni :``:


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

333 333 333 333


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

áááááááááááááááúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

333


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

negyede:2::2::2::2:


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

uccsóó asszem


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## Kronion (2010 Július 25)

asd


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

khettő :fuck:


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

end


----------



## Kellerke (2010 Július 25)

kiss:idea::99:

Megvan mind:cici: :butt::butt::ugras::ugras::55:\\m/:777::5:


----------



## kinez (2010 Július 25)

*1.)*

Szeressük embertársainkat.


Kinez.


----------



## kinez (2010 Július 25)

*2.)*

Szerewss elvárás nélkül,
Légy egyszerű és őszinte.

Kinez.


----------



## kinez (2010 Július 25)

*3.)*

Ne papolj,Gyakorolj.

Kinez.


----------



## kinez (2010 Július 25)

*3.)*

Légy szeretetteljes,értsd meg
és kövesd a belső hangod.

Kinez.


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Balázs
Űber
Vagány
Ökör
Sanyi


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Karesz
Attila
Róbert
Dániel


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Cicciolina
Adrián
Márió
Ede
Lia
Othello
Tamás


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Norbert
Yda
Orbán
Mézga
Ádám
Barom
András
Nicaragua


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Miért
Pont
3


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Lehet
Egy
Tanácsom
Összes
Letöltő
Társamnak:
Érdemes
Sietni


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Ideje
Nyomban
GYorsítani
Egyet
Nem?


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Najó
Én
Most
Óvatosan


----------



## RoBertHo20 (2010 Július 25)

Rohanvást
Azonnal
Zúgva
Igyekszem
Erről
Lelépni


----------



## pensacola (2010 Július 25)

*olvasd el!*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


ghfgh
hfgh
dfgh
dgh
dgh
dfgh
fg
hg
shghj
rur
23455
trzter
456
256
2rwezuj
hdzjhujf
ztujuzr


ruzjru


uzrjdstuolö9
ezu8iolöo
dujilüpöőóü
peti hjHTGEKIOIL

kjhuiuid
hjhduuieújkahudiaú
bncxmíllriugao
12
2334
56
7
8
9
9ö
öö8976
tibor 34
sanyinak
szombTON MELÜ

:razz:
tibor 
GÉZA
elemér
gabi
zoli
attika
jani
feri
tomi
evelin
fanni
joli
kaszás
timi
marika


----------



## pensacola (2010 Július 25)

sziasztok töltsetek sokat


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

000000


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Diablo92 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

fgh


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

gggggggg


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

fdgzujgkhjk


----------



## Rolici (2010 Július 25)

t78fgui7iui


----------



## Semir80 (2010 Július 25)

Hurrá, végre sikerülhet


----------



## Semir80 (2010 Július 25)

hm


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## Semir80 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

megy ez gyorsan.


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

jó hogy rátalaltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Semir80 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

már 17


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## monge (2010 Július 25)

köszi


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

már csak kettő hiányzik.


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

na még egy...


----------



## fesusa67 (2010 Július 25)

Ezzel megvan a 20.
Köszi


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*2?*

2?


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*3?*

3?


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

4?


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*5*

5


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*6*

6


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*7*

7


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*8*

8


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*9*

9


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*10*

10


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*11*

11


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*12*

12


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*xf*

xfkhé vzéf bhjlckfx


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*13*

13


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*glhckr vghkc*

gb,k ghclfk bhlv hjvlghécxys


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*14*

14


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*15*

15


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*bngda*

htae grea BFDANGT BFGD bgdgbgneyxs


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*16*

16


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*vcghkcr*

gj vtui cfhu


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*17*

17


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*cgfksj*

xdfjhyet cxrtuxrt cizxrÁ!


----------



## go.gergo (2010 Július 25)




----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*18*

18


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*fglwré*

gnwrkN GNTEJbfd fbbrex


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*19*

19


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*20*

20


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*xjte*

dcrucluiifd


----------



## asd155 (2010 Július 25)

*gfjhf*

fsgjsfj


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*cxfjdyhw*

bn,hmcxreytw vczfityurz


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*fsmk*

bdk vgrwsjkv vbf sjkvvbf.


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*rghnuj*

htnjunmu,iko.lp,mnbvf hnmiuktnbrv nhzrbtvgrhtjzmntbv


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*ftz*

cfdghf vctrzetw dse


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

gftew vcfrtewrz2 uzcvtre3s vuotrdcfz


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

vgfzuezw4b


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

hgjlkfrxetjm hklgtrc


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

nbjuz


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

bzturziu bhvtzieu34


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

vcgfte noéiurzce


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

bhgjle njkbhjztrz jhr bvzire bvczr


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

hcreyx bbvue


----------



## zsbvzlj (2010 Július 25)

*Muhahahaaaa!*

At last!

thx

:88:


----------



## anettésfifi (2010 Július 25)

hali


----------



## anettésfifi (2010 Július 25)

hsbjhcbs


----------



## anettésfifi (2010 Július 25)

Én amugy ezt nem értem, már egyszer összegyűjtöttem a 20-at!!!


----------



## anettésfifi (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

b


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

9.


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## TELSTAR (2010 Július 25)

20.


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

nem enged be


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

hgztfhmdjhc


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

gfdsa


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 25)

fdsíaí


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

jó fajta


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

e


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

w


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

as


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Nagyon lassu a szerver


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

q


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

Lyra33 írta:


> fdsíaí


 Fidzsi


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

gplazi írta:


> jó fajta


 a lo fajta


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

gplazi írta:


> 1


 12


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

gplazi írta:


> as


 Poker


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 Jo napot


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Kossz


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Én is


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

én is


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

Minden sötét felhő mögött ott várakozik a nap... hogy halálra égessen


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

Egyébként köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=&quot]Az _út_, mely szóba-fogható,
nem az öröktől-való;
a szó, mely rája-mondható,
nem az örök szó.

[/FONT]


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Remélem hamar meg lesz a kellő mennyiségű hozzászólásom


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=&quot]A lábujjhegyre ágaskodó
nem áll sokáig,
a nagy léptekkel rohanó
nem megy sokáig,

[/FONT]


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

A barátságtól a szerelmet csak egy lépés választja el.


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Bízd magad barátokra. De sose vedd a barátság kincsét magától értetődőnek.
Stephanie Dowrick


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

már van 4


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

A "köszönöm" is hozzaszolasnak szamit?


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Ami elromolhat, az el is romlik.


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Ezek szerint nem.


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

qwe


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

A kivétel erősíti a szabályt


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

asd


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

q


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

7-nél tartok


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

nyehh


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

nem adom még fel


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.

Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Erdekes, ez lesz a leghosszabb topic :-o


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember máson segít, egyben önmagán is segít.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

fdsfasdfsd


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

ember de sok van még...


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

half


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

gfdgsdgf


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Már csak 5 kell, ha jól tudom


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

gfdsgdgdf


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Az egészség, nem minden,
de egészség nélkül, minden semmi."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(Dr. BAKANEK György)_[/FONT]​


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

fdsfsdfssd


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

ajjh


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

l


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Ha valamiről még nem hallottunk, vagy valamit nem értünk,
az attól még működik..."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(*KAJÁRIK Béla*)_[/FONT]​


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Nincs semmi ötletem


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"A pénz nem a legfontosabb dolog az ember életében,
de mindenre hatással van, amit fontosnak tart."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(*Robert KIYOSAKI*)_[/FONT]​


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

gfsdgsdf


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Az önbizalom nem más, 
mint egy sikeresen túlélt kockázat eredménye."[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
(Jack GIBB) [/FONT]_​


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Egyre közelebb jutok a célhoz


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Ezentúl nem a nagy hal eszi meg a kis halat, 
hanem a gyors hal a lassúbbat."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_(Rupert MURDOCH)_[/FONT]​


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

bngfjhfghgfhdf


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

A helyesnek sokféle formája létezik.


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Egyedüli törvény: tedd, ami jól esik!
Ken Follett


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

ninóninó


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

És azt hiszem, hogy meg van!


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

...a boldogság csak egy-egy rendkívüli pillanat, 
legfeljebb perc, a többi csak a rá való emlékezés... 
/Dallos S./


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

87


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

A megrovást könnyen elviselik az emberek, de a kinevetést nem tűrik. Abba beleegyeznek, hogy ostobák legyenek, de nevetségesek lenni nem akarnak. 
/Moliére/​


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

55


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Minden ember, minden apró mozzanat életedbe úgy került, hogy magad vontad oda. 
Az pedig, hogy most mit kezdesz velük, rajtad áll.  
/Bach/ ​


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

125


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Mindenki az emberiséget akarja megváltoztatni, 
senki se önmagát.
/Lev Tolsztoj/​


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

nah még néhányat


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

hgfhffghhhfgh


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Amelyik pincér nem tud mosolyogni jobb lett volna ha vendégnek születik."
/Gundel Károly/​


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

A barátság legszebb aktusa az, midőn barátunkat hibáira figyelmessé tesszük.

/Berzsenyi Dániel/ ​


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

talán kész


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Ha alacsony célokkal is megelégszel, 
az igazság útjáról letérsz. 
/Babiloni bölcsesség/


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

156456


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

A józan ész a világhoz alkalmazkodik, 
a bölcsesség az éggel akar megegyezni. 
/Joubert/ ​


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Nemcsak mások, hanem önmagunk számára is rejtélyeseknek kell lennünk. 
/Kierkegaard/ ​


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

4564


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Csak azt nem értem miért nem tudom használni az oldalt, ha az üzeneteimszáma 20 és a regisztrálásom is már 3 hónapos


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

A mester humanizmusához tartozik, hogy tanítványait óvja önmagától. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

456456456456


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

A tudós gyakran kételkedik, a tudatlan ritkán, 
a bolond soha. 
/Émile Faguet/ ​


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

mennyi kell össz?


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

4567894


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Minden mély gondolkodó jobban fél attól, hogy megértik, mint attól, hogy félreértik. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/ ​


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Próbálkozom még egyszer


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

Nem az az ostoba, aki nem tud, hanem az, 
aki nem akar tudni. 
/Hrihorij Szkovoroda/


----------



## Voldemorts (2010 Július 25)

21


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

20 : 
Nem az rendített meg engem, hogy hazudtál nekem, hanem hogy többé nem hiszek neked. 
/Friedrich Nietzsche/​


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## bettiszemi (2010 Július 25)

+1
Isten előtt mindannyian egyformán okosak 
és egyformán buták vagyunk. 
/Einstein/​


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

q


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

c


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

legyen már meg


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

d


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Valamit nem értek


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

naaaa


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

e


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

f


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

sztem már megvan a 20.....


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

és megvan, köszöntem


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

szeretnék leszedni pár könyvet..... naaaa


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

que?


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
 Kilépés Főoldal

DE MEGvAAAAN​


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

látom másnak sem elég a 20


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

paszty723 írta:


> sztem már megvan a 20.....



igen, tényleg megvan a 20 Neked is


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

hbgf


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

hááá nem hiszem eeeeel


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Vagy én tudom rosszul, hogy 20 kell


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

esik:-(


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

mit nem hiszel el?


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

g


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Papszi006 (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

gf


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

mit csinálok rosszul ?


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

a


----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

legyen már elég ez a 4 nap a 6 könyvért  kezdek kijönni a béketűrésemből


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

hátha összejön


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

s


----------



## wongfeihong (2010 Július 25)

még meg kell várnod, hogy leteljen a 48 óra a regisztrációtól, nem elég a 20 hsz


----------



## gplazi (2010 Július 25)

t


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

addig rádió hallgatok hátha megy ott a kedvenc számom


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

de utána leszedem innen


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)




----------



## paszty723 (2010 Július 25)

hányszor 20 comment kell még???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

h


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

k


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

rem nekem megengedi 20 után mert már letelt a 2 nap


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

lehet hogy valamit félreértelmeztem, de még mindig nem tudom használni az oldalt, valaki tudja hogy miért?


----------



## dv666 (2010 Július 25)

Hajjaajjjj


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

de hiszen 3 hónapja regisztráltam


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Már próbálkoztam a kilépéssel is de az sem segített


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

Azt hiszem kezdem feladni


----------



## ázsu (2010 Július 25)

talán majd legközelebb


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

Hogy valami haszna is legyen a 20 hozzászólásnak

1.Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

2.Jobb megtenni és megbánni, mint megbánni, hogy nem tettem meg. Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

3. 
A tisztánlátás az élet olyan ajándéka, amely gyakran megkésve érkezik. Wass Albert


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

4.
Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél. Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

5.
A kiegyensúlyozott emberi kapcsolatok egyik legfontosabb részeleme egymás kölcsönös tisztelete és elfogadása. Csernus Imre


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

6.
Most tanultam meg, hogy nem arra kérem Istent, hogy teljesítse azt, amit én elterveztem, hanem hogy segítsen megérteni, mi az értelme annak, amit ő tesz velem. Wass Albert


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

7.
A nőnek olyan szeretetre van szüksége, amely nem mulandó. A nő – még a legérzékibb nő is – a lelkével szeret igazán, s nincs olyan párkapcsolati tanács és szexuális trükk, amely boldoggá tudna tenni egy olyan nőt, akit lelkileg nem szeretnek. Akármilyen érzéki bravúr, vagy megrendítő testi gyönyör – egy nőnek ez nem elég, mert az igazi gyönyörpontja nem bonctani helyen rejlik, nem is, ahogy mondani szokás, az „egész testében”, hanem az egész lelkében. Minden olyan ölelés, mely csakis az „erogén zónák” ingerlésén alapul, kevés neki. Egy nő „erogén zónája”: a lelke.
Müller Péter


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

8.
Azt hiszem, az örökkévalóság tulajdonképpen nem más, mint a mostok végtelen sora. Nicholas Evans


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

9.
Legyen időd a boldogságra! Az idő nem gyorsforgalmi út a bölcső és a koporsó között, hanem parkolóhely a Nap alatt. Phil Bosmans


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

10.
Végső soron nem vállalsz felelősséget az életért, amíg nem vállalsz felelősséget ezért a pillanatért - a mostért. Ugyanis a most az egyetlen hely, ahol az élet föllelhető. Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

11.
Az illúzió különös dolog, hiszen saját érzékszerveink kapuin keresztül érkezik valami információ, ami oly erős valóságérzetet kelt, hogy gyakran minden további nélkül elfogadjuk, és csak nagyon ritkán kérdőjelezzük meg. Balogh Béla


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

12.
Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

13.
Becsüld meg az időt, amit itt töltesz a Földön, tudd, hogy Isten mindig megbocsátott neked, és bocsáss meg te is. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

14.
Sokat gondolkodtam rajta, vajon mi lehet a legfontosabb kapocs egy párkapcsolatban, és végül egy dolgot találtam. Ez pedig a spontán bizalom. Amikor két ember úgy találkozik, mintha "beléjük csapott volna a villám", kölcsönösen tudnak rajongani egymásért, felnéznek a másikra, és ha szükséges, akár tűzbe is mennek a társukért. Ilyenkor a spontán találkozásból kölcsönös, spontán bizalom jön létre. Csernus Imre


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

15.
Nem tudom, merre vagy, de valahol már élsz a világban, és egy napon te meg én megérintjük majd ezt a kaput, ezen a ponton, ahol most én. Aztán majd bemegyünk a kapun, betölt minket a jövőnk és a múltunk, és annyit fogunk jelenteni egymásnak, amennyit soha egyetlen ember sem a másiknak. Még nem találkozhatunk, nem tudom, miért. De egy nap minden kérdésünkre feleletet kapunk majd. Minden lépésem közelebb visz egy hídhoz, amelyen át kell mennünk, hogy találkozhassunk. Ugye, nem lesz nagyon sokára? Ugye nem? Richard Bach


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

16.
A Másik Felünket föl lehet ismerni a szeme csillogásából - az emberek az idők kezdete óta így ismerik föl az igaz szerelmüket. Paulo Coelho


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

17.
Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

18.
Amikor azt mondod: "Feladom!", gondolj arra, hogy ilyenkor másvalaki azt mondja: "Egek, micsoda lehetőség!" H. Jackson Brown


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

19.
Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te,
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek. Radnóti Miklós


----------



## Lea333 (2010 Július 25)

20.
Egy szép napon majd hivatalosan is elismerik, hogy amit mi valóságnak kereszteltünk el, az még inkább illúzió, mint az álmok világa. Salvador Dalí
Remélem tetszettek


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

vcmvn


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

ghnb


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 25)

knm


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

összeszedjük a 20-at


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

össze hát!


----------



## Zolee314 (2010 Július 25)

Miért nincs instant víz?


----------



## crysan (2010 Július 25)

Nagyon jó ötlet volt tőled Lea333!


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

naná!


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

egyébként marhajó oldal ez!


----------



## Levi121212 (2010 Július 25)

azért mikor kínból kell írni 20-at nem is olyan könnyű


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)




----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

sziasztok


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

...


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

Sziasztok.


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

kész


----------



## robera (2010 Július 25)

thx


----------



## andrejevic (2010 Július 25)

1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## andrejevic (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS1:
Sürgős. 
Itt a központ. 
Azonnal dobja el a készüléket, robban!


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS2:
Elfelejtettél? Legalább néhány szóra sort keríts, ezért vagyok...


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS3:
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ 
Neked adom a billentyűzetem összes betűjét, írj nekem belőle valamit.


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS4: Ezt már írtam? Vagy csak ezután fogom írni?


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS5: Öntudatra ébredtem! - a telefonközpont.


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS6: Ha elolvasta, kérem tépje össze ezt az smst!


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

SMS megnyitása, kérem várjon...


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Tisztelt Ügyfelunk! Tájékoztatjuk, hogy az e havi mobilszámlája átlepte az 500.000 Forintot. Ügyfélszolgálat


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Egy hangya szorult belém! Azonnal szedj szét és vedd ki belőlem, mert csiklandozza az antennám. A telefonod


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Ezt nem ide akartam küldeni!


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## Mr.Smooth (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Bocs, hogy csúnyán írok...


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Várok egy SMS-t...


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Csillagok, kérdöjelek, vigyori pofák, zárójelek, pontok, vesszők! Rám támadtak az sms-ek, gyere, hívj egy mentőt!


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Nektek is 4 csillag a pin-kódotok?


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Most a világon 630millio ember alszik, 300millio eszik, 2.2millio szeretkezik. Csak 1 olvassa ezt az üzenetet!


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Tisztelt Elofizetőnk! Gratulálunk, Ön rendelkezik a legkisebb készülékkel vásárlóink között. Nem, nem a mobiltelefonra gondoltunk...


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Az egyetlen dolog a világon, amiért a férfiak azon vitatkoznak, hogy kinek van kisebb... a mobiltelefon.


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Ez egy agyfelfrissítő program...Keres...Keres...Keres...Hiába! Az agyat nem találom. Eljárás befejezve!


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Ha egy traktor 568 nap alatt kaszál le 51 kg lekváros grillsütőt, akkor hány Barkas hoz el 4 németül beszélő krokodilt, aminek nincs haja és üvöltenek a samponok?


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Mára megváltoztak a -val, -vel hasonulási szabályok. Régebben így tanultuk: legénnyel, lánnyal. Ma viszont így mondjuk: legénnyal, lánnyel!


----------



## hun-and-oz (2010 Július 25)

Elvis király volt, meghalt. Jimmy király volt, meghalt. Most már egy kicsit kezdek én is félni!


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

10


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

11


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

13


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

14


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

15


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

16


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

17


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

19


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

20


----------



## h.vivi (2010 Július 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Egy – megérett a meggy,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Három – te vagy az én párom,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Hat – hasad a pad,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 25)

Nálunk nincs jó idő!


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Nyolc – üres a polc,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc,


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 25)

Jó lenne ha már nem esne!


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Tíz – tiszta víz,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Ha nem tiszta,


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 25)

Nikkamakka írta:


> Hét – zsemlét süt a pék,


Mi 15-en vagyunk,ez így nemelég reggelire.


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

vidd vissza,


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 25)

*Köszönöm a jó tippet!*


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

PITYESZ1960 írta:


> Mi 15-en vagyunk,ez így nemelég reggelire.



szólok az érdekedben a péknek...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

második


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Pont, pont, vesszőcske,
készen van a fejecske.


----------



## Nikkamakka (2010 Július 25)

Kicsi nyaka, nagy a hasa,
készen van a török basa!


----------



## DeejayDJ (2010 Július 25)

*Charlie*

sos kellene a "Ha vársz, nem lesz a tiéd" c. száma
köszi


----------



## DeejayDJ (2010 Július 25)

*második*

kettedik


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

5-ik! még van 15


----------



## DeejayDJ (2010 Július 25)

*három*

hármadik


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

egy kettő, három, te lesz a párom (6)


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

A ...


----------



## DeejayDJ (2010 Július 25)

*négy*

négyedik


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

B ...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

egy... megérett a meggy.


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

C ...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

kettő...répa bokor vessző


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

három, te leszel a párom!


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

4 észnél légy!


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

D ...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

na még vissza van 10


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

már csak 9


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

ecc pec kimehetsz....


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

holnapután bejöhetsz...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

cérnára, cinegére...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

zsupssz...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

jött egy busz...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

benne ült egy vén krampusz!


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

megkérdeztem ,hány óra


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

E ...


----------



## icsuka (2010 Július 25)

fél tízen kettő.. elszaladt a mentő! és 20!


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

F ...


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

G ...


----------



## szuzilínó (2010 Július 25)

*ha ennyire egyszerű összegyűjteni*

és mindenfélét kriszkraxolhatok, akkor ez a szabály a botok ellen szól?


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

*1*

Elég furcsa, hogy


----------



## szuzilínó (2010 Július 25)

ez így egy kicsit hosszú lesz...


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

*2*

20 hsz kell ahhoz,


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

H ...


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

*3*

hogy letölthessek


----------



## szuzilínó (2010 Július 25)

azért kitartok, vagy inkább írjak számokat???


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

I ...


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

J ...


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

K ...


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

*4*

1 db könyvet, amit


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

a 20 hsz ideje alatt


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

majdhogynem el is olvasnék


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

és elküldtem 4 hsz-t, mire


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

rájöttem, hogy van gyors hozzászólás is -.-'


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

boring


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

L ...


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

still boring


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

és még lassu is az oldal


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

még8


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

4


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

3


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

0


----------



## Später (2010 Július 25)

mégmindignemmegy -.-'


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

Éljen a jó idő!!


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

Hurráá


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+1


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

:d


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

M ...


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

N ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

2+2


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

O -.-


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

3+3


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

4+4


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

P ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

5+5


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

Q ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

6+6


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

R ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

7+7


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

S ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

8+8


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

9+9


----------



## mádám61 (2010 Július 25)

*1.hozzászólás*

tetszik az oldal!


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+2


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

T ...


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+3


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+4


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+5


----------



## Darkaros (2010 Július 25)

és győzelem


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+6


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+7


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+8


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

1+9


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

10+10=20 :d


----------



## omzsu (2010 Július 25)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 25)

18


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 25)

21


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 25)

22


----------



## Neoyyy (2010 Július 25)

24


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

*1*

Sziasztok


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Kétségtelenül felkeltette érdeklődésemet ez a fórum


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Háromszoros hurrá érte


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Négy is akad már


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Ötletnek ez sem rossz


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Hatásfokomat még nem tudom mérni, de bizakodom


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Hétfőn ismét kezdődik egy hét


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

8-kor indul a nap holnap


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

kilenc


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

10 óra múlt 48 perccel


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 25)

*olvasnivaló*

Valami könnyűt szerettem volna olvasni. Rátaláltam az oldalon,de előbb gyűjthetem a hozzászólásokat!!!!!!!!!!!!
Türelem,olvasnivalót terem!


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Mindjárt 11


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

12-re társam is akadt, üdv, mbmargo.-)


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

13, fekete macska, balláb - csupa babona az élet


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

*Nincs cím*

Hát, istenigazából nem örülök, hogy két napot kell várnom.


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

14 évesen kezdtem Szolnokon tanulni


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

15--e márciusban a legszebb


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

Az egyik ember megeszi a másikat.


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

16, már csak 4 híja


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

A másik ember láncfűrésszel simogat,


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

22:52 uncsi film a tv-ben


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

17, egy prímszám a sokból


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

A 3. csak simán a pénzed veszi el,


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

18, de hol a karika?


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

A 4.-et kérdezem, de ő már nem felel


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

jópofa ez a topik


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

19, egy híján húsz


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

Az 5. a kisszobában befalcol,


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

és végül itt a 20 is, no meg még 48 óra


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

gyors hozzászólás rulz


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

a 6. még dugna, de te bealszol,


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

itten van a 4.


----------



## lipako (2010 Július 25)

Írok egy 21-iket is, nehogy kilógjon a lóláb.-)


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

a 7.-ről mindenki tudja, hogy gonosz


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

a 8.-kal elmenőben szanaszét pofoz.


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

Kevés az ember,
sok az emberszerű lény.
Sötét szobában épp csak
dereng a lámpafény.

A 9. olyan mint egy koponya,


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

a 10. az előzőnek rokona,


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

nem vagy éhes? nem köszi


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

Vegasba tartunk 6


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

a 11-es lábában már benne van a gól,


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

nem mondhatok többet 7


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

jó kis csapat vagytok, ne hagyjátok hogy bárki közétek álljon


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

sharp gx19


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

Alt+5


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

11... még9


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

tizenkettedik hozzzászólás


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

A halak folyékonyan hazudnak.


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

és itt a 13.


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

mi az: kicsi piros és árt a fogaknak?


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

már ennyi az idő?


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

tégla


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

33


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

444


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

miért van hátul az elefánt farka?


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

hogy ne lógjon a szemébe


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

a baglyok nem azok aminek látszanak


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

hosszú a 20 másodperc


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

de nem rövid


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

a 19.edik


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

hideg van


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

unalmas ez


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

http://mpatrik.blog.hu


----------



## Axel51 (2010 Július 25)

utolsóó viszlát


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

viszlát


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

méghogy ez gyors válasz


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

88?


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

még 7


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

vagy 1 7?


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

5


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

333


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

20 másodperc az 20 másodperc


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

utolshow


----------



## balapety (2010 Július 25)

hm


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

1


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

2


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

*3*


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

*4*


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

*5*


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

6


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

7


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

8


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

9


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

_10_


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

> *11*


11


----------



## Patrico (2010 Július 25)

olaolaolalalala


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

12


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

_1101_


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

1110


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 25)

1111


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## nadette (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

tobcsi vagyok


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

éjjel egy óra van


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

szombaton Segesden énekeltem


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

sokat csúszott a műsor....


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

a rossz idő miatt...


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

ráadásul a Leblanc Győző sem volt hajlandó várni....


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

így nekem kellett, majd 2 órát várnom....


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

de nem baj, legalább este kerültem műsorra...


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

és a közönség hálás volt....


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

Köszi a zenéket, már régóta kerestem!


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

és egy tündér énekelt utánam....


----------



## exterke11 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

akinek nagyon gyönyörű hangja van...


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

és nem mellékesen egy csinos fiatal lány....


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

nagyon sok sikert és sok szerencsét kívánok neki....


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

ez bizonyítja, hogy mennyi tehetség kallódik, csak úgy a világban...


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

mert nem mindenkit talál meg a média...


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

akik nem is mindig az igazi tehetségeket találják meg.....


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

persze tisztelet a kivételnek, gondolok egy Rúzsa Magdira, stb.


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

én 39 évesen kezdtem énekelni, mert senki nem mondta annak idején, hogy ez nekem egész jól megy...


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

de talán sohasem késő, főleg ha valaki élvezi amit csinál....


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

Július 31.-én Szőkedencsen a falunapon a bál előtt lehet engem hallani, ha valaki kíváncsi rám.


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

Ja és a web oldalam címe:
www.tobcsi.eoldal.hu


----------



## bluebird23 (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## tobcsi (2010 Július 26)

na meg van a hozzászólás, köszi az ötletet.
pusszancs.....
tobcsi.


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## meszib (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

n


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

k


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

khbj


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)




----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)

19-, 20


----------



## moszmota (2010 Július 26)




----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

ba


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

bub


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

bubaa


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

bubeszkó


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

ez igen


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

gf


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

chgc


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

tyty


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

vhv


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

*ok*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



cccccccccccccccc


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

rebedir írta:


> 7


gggggggggg


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

jhv


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

rebedir írta:


> 9


ggggggggggggggg


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

mhv


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

blue_riviera írta:


> jhv


uzizidrn56


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

padika7, ne vitatkozz velem


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

vnvngvngvmgmgcmgcmcmgcmvcvc


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

fff


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

blue_riviera írta:


> mhv


mskeseqj543tzjn


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:SD:|:|:S:S::SS aaaaaaaaaaaazt adom


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

vn b


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:S:S:S:SS::S:|:|:|.|:|:| hh


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

dínó :S


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

alt+s


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:S:S okcsáó


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:| :$  csicska : (


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:s:s::ssssssssssssss


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSaaaaaaaaaaaaaazt adom(*)


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:|:|
torghelle sanyi isten .DDDDDDDDDDDDDD se :/(*)


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

nemhivb


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

torghelle sanyi :/
kis klasszis :S :S:S:S:S:S


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

jajaja


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

lipcsei peti am overdose :S:| seeeeeeeee


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:|


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

20!!!


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

már csak 4 kell : S : $ csááóó 4


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

grat a 20-hoz forma :|


----------



## blue_riviera (2010 Július 26)

20+1=21! nemtom mi a franc értelme van ennek a húsz értelmetlen hozzászólásnak, de tessék, letudtam!


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:|:|


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

:S::S:S:S:: kisebb téma :$


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## padika7 (2010 Július 26)

éssssssss megvan :|


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

x+1


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

*köszi*

köszi, h letölthetek könyvet!


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

Aki magyarnak születik, igen szerencsésnek mondhatja magát!


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

Ez igen jó dolog, bár a csak számolgatás pofátlannak tűnhet


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 26)

**


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvayqjGJodc


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

Üdv a hozzászólogatóknak


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

Na, én meguntam, máskor folytatom, további jó üzenetszaporítást!


----------



## bouleau (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 26)

ti mit akartok letölteni


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

hello


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

hi


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

444


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

54697463


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

546798


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

78464564


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

68786785


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

999999999


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

888


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

dsfgsgsddsdgs


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

987


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

88887777


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

21g1dsgds


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## teszt-3 (2010 Július 26)

thx, danke, köszönöm


----------



## snufkin (2010 Július 26)

7877


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## MariannAD (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

jön az én 20am


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

aha étem


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

dfs


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

/amúgy ez egy nagyon jó ötlet volt a kitalálója részéről /


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

ez betojás


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

Marhaság


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

Pilinszky: Itt és most
A gyepet nézem, talán a gyepet.
Mozdul a fű. Szél vagy zápor talán,
vagy egyszerűen az, hogy létezel
mozdítja meg itt és most a világot...


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

Én betiltanám


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

Milan


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

adsa


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

Kundera


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

mínusz kettő


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

A lét


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

róez is


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

elviselhetetlen


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

nem a lét határozza meg a tudatot, hanem a lé


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

nyugi már csak 13 kell


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

könnyűsége


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

nekem meg már annyi sem


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

Különös éjszak a volt


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

A metaforákkal nem tanácsoa játszani. A szerelem egyetlen metaforából is kivirulhat. :,(


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

csak a miénk volt a sziget


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

A szerelem olyan mint egy medve, ha alszik akkor nincs felkelve


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

aha úgy van


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

"...egy nőnek, akinek sehol sincs maradása, elviselhetetlen a gondolat, hogy futásának örök véget vethetnek..."


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

a sétányon senki sem járt


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

hmmm, mit is írjak még?!


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

és mindkettőnk csak egy szóra várt


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

bármit, csak ne prímszámokat


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

nam ég egy két


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

"így fest a pillanat, amikor szerelem születik:


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

soha nem felejtem el azt a nyári éjszakát


----------



## Veszti1982 (2010 Július 26)

ez már csak a ráadás


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

a nő nem tud ellenállni a hangnak, mely rémült lelkét szólongatja, hogy lépjen ki.


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

A férfi nem tud ellenállni a nőnek, akinek lelke fogékonnyá vált a hangjára"


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

A nevetés és felejtés könyve


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

Tóth Krisztina: Hazaviszlek, jó?


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

"Csak másban moshatod meg arcodat


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

és ha sikerült végre,


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

tükröd is az lesz. Le ne nézz


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

többet a mosdólére.


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

Ez is csak ember, 
hiába fürösztöd önmagadban


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

te meg magányos maradsz, de tiszta


----------



## Stina (2010 Július 26)

szól a szappan


----------



## csiiz (2010 Július 26)

Fanni


----------



## csiiz (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

*hali*



totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é



na ez elég lessan megy


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

nekem


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

hogy össze


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

Zúgószél meghalaszt


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

jöjjön


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

a 20 üzi


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

szoszi a szakács


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

*1*

...megérett a meggy.


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

nem akar valaki velem


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

töhötöm nélkül nem megyek


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

beszélgetni?


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

terhelt terkel admirális


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

szia shananbe


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

flöözel maris


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

látom te is próbálkozol


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

körmön tököl


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

mi a helyzet veled?


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

bizony énis jólennemár könyvet töltögetni...


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

na mindegy


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

köszi megvagyok. pécsett is esik?


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

én egy filmet szeretnék


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

nem hála istennek


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

démónikanyolcvanöt


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

és pesten?????


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

2 - Csipkebokor vessző.


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

itt átok odő van sajna


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

3- Te leszel a párom.


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

milyen film érdekel?


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

lassan össze jön a 20


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

márcsak kilenc hozzászólogatás...


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

támadás a föld ellen


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

4 - Észnél légy!


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

tegnap elkezdtem nézni


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

most látom, hogy már 2008 ban regiztem... akkor csak a hozzászólások hiányoztak


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

5 - Érik a tök.


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

de elaludtam rajta sajna


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

6 - Hasad a pad.


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

na még kettő


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

márcsak 7


----------



## dmonika85 (2010 Július 26)

kész vok hále -luja hále luja


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

namostmár


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

5 csak


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

gratula jó mindenezést...


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

3 hááárom


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

lalipapi


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

namostvége


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

*hali*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 
nagyon jó ez a fórum és köszi


----------



## shananbe (2010 Július 26)

nagyon jó fórum köszike!


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccdddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

ecc pecc kimehetsz


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

köszi a jó tanácsot


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz. Márai Sándor


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

A legfontosabb, amit a győzelemből megtanulhatunk, hogy képesek vagyunk rá.

Dave Weinbaum


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Mindig látjuk, melyik lenne a legjobb út, de mindig azon az úton járunk, amelyikhez hozzászoktunk.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Az egyetlen dolog, amit az emberi természetről biztosan tudunk, az, hogy változik.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.

George Gordon Noel Byron


----------



## vadeni (2010 Július 26)

végeztem


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Azon a napon válik az ember igazán felnőtté, amelyiken először nevet magán tiszta szívből.

Ethel Barrymore


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

*nyelvtörő*

A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

*nyelvtörő*

Azt mondták a hatalmasok: akinek a hat alma sok, az már ahhoz hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok!


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Az életben minden csata azt a célt szolgálja, hogy tanuljunk belőle valamit, még az is, amelyiket elveszítjük.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Te tevél tevévé engem eleve,
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Halló Lajos! Hajó Lajos! A te hajad hajolajos.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Folyton torkos, drótos tót sós ropogóst kóstol,
Potyog most sok olcsó gomb, oly komoly gyomortól.
Hó-hó, ódon hordóból csobogó jó bort mohón kortyol,
No, most gondoskodjon, doktor, módos koporsóról!


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Egy méterrel megrövidebbítendő!


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Öt ördög görget görgőn, görbe úton görgő, öt gömbbé gömbölyödött görögdinnyét.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Cukrozott csibecombcsontba szúrt moszkvics kisbusz luxus slusszkulcs.


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.

Helen Keller


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

A kiskakas kikukorékolásig él.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Ameddig nem adsz helyet a lelkedben valakinek, aki éppolyan fontos neked, mint saját magad, addig mindig magányos maradsz.

Richard Bach


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Meggymag! Szelíd meggymag vagy, vagy vad meggymag vagy?


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Csóri csiga csalán csúcsán cselleng, csalán csúcsát csipegetve leng fent.
De a csalán nem tűrte, s csóri csiga csupasz csápját megcsípte.


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Igen, van égi és földi szeretet. De az ég és a föld szereti egymást, ezt ne feledd.

Müller Péter


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

A szecsuáni síncsiszoló sínt csiszol Szecsuánban.


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Mindenki arra vágyik, hogy szeressék. Gyakorlatilag mindent ezért csinálunk.

Jodi Lynn Picoult


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Zöld öblös köcsögöt örökölt Ödön. Zöld öblös köcsög fölött bögöly röpködött, s köpött. Ödön hörgött: dögölj, bögöly! Követ lökött, köcsög törött, Ödön röhögött: höhöhö!


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Kicsi kacsa kicsi kecsege, csíz csacsog-e, kocsi recseg-e?


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Lila linóleummal lelinóleumozott Lenin-mauzóleum.


----------



## vanda01 (2010 Július 26)

Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától értetődőnek, hogy melletted van!

Richard Bach


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Nem lehet a Márta másé, Mert a Márta már Tamásé.


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magadat!


----------



## krisztike85 (2010 Július 26)

Készen is vagyok Szuper az oldal!!!!


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

hm, köszi


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

7- Virágos a rét.


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

8 - Leszakadt a polc.


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

Peru


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

aaaaakissbbbb


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

9 - Kis Ferenc.


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

10 - Tiszta víz, ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza!


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:99:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

21


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:444:


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

11 - Nincsen aki belemegy.


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

már ez a 9.:-D


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

12 - Leégett a háztető!


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

13 - A világot körbejárom.


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

kiss


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:shock:mlerktglktrgltkwj-lmkg-épeigolmnr
értitek:-D?


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

14 - Ebbe nehogy belelépj!


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:0:


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

15 - Valaki mindig beleköt.


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

kiss


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:11:


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

16 - Ne tömd túl a hasadat!


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:9:


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

17 - Csengess, mielőtt belépnél!


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

18 - Tele van a könyvespolc.


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

_[FONT=&quot]"Szeress mindenkit, szolgálj mindenkit!"[/FONT]_


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:111:hányadik hozzászolás is??????????


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

19 - Azért nem jó, mert nem figyelsz!


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:4::4:15.


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

_[FONT=&quot]"Az az ember a legszegényebb, akinek a legtöbb vágya van."[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]_


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:00:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:555:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

kiss


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:kaboom:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:55:


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:555:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

:--:


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:3:


----------



## esztike79 (2010 Július 26)

Köszönöm, hogy hozzászolhattam a témákhoz:-D


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

://:


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

haladunk, haladunk...


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

egyszer talán oda is érünk..


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

de a lényeg az út maga...


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:222:


----------



## Ciccancs (2010 Július 26)

20 - El ne ússz!


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

:656: :12:


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

_[FONT=&quot]"Te nem a test vagy"[/FONT]_


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

csak tudnám hol tartok éppen?


----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)




----------



## kisha (2010 Július 26)

ismeritek? tarrdaniel.freeweb.hu


----------



## bazalt001 (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

xcví


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

dvsfd


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

ckj


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

vydsm


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

bdvsflk


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

nadsejwk


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

34243


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

24324


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

234234


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)




----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

123


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

még


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

234324


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Néha akkor is követni kell a parancsokat, ha az ember nem akarja. Jeaniene Frost


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

jó


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Boldogok, akik komolyan tudják venni a kis dolgokat és békésen a nagy eseményeket, mert messzire jutnak az életben.


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

Szia Mona!
Bocsi, hogy megszólítalak, de így több értelme van a beírásnak.


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

egynem


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 26)

hétfő


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

Jók az idézetek!


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Ha megbékélsz a helyzettel, akkor könnyebben megértheted, mi folyik körülötted.


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

wgbewrge


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

ghfgnhf


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Szia Gobamaci!
Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

gdcndh


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

hgjghdd


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 26)

yfjsfj


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Felnőtté nem az életkora teszi az embert, hanem a viselkedése.


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

Találtam egy érdekes festési módot a youtub-on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4evCViB-Vo


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

ez jó


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

kösz a tanácsot


----------



## Gobamaci (2010 Július 26)

mára ennyi


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

másnak is ajánlom


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 26)

Minden magabiztos és gyönyörű nő mögött ott áll egy férfi aki dobta és áthajtotta őt a poklon.


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

sddf


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

mkj


----------



## Mona (2010 Július 26)

Állhatatosság és makacsság úgy állanak egymás ellen, mint bátorság és vakmerőség. Valamint egyiket tisztelned: úgy másikat megvetned illik. (...) Makacsság és értelmetlenség: együtt járó dolgok. E két utolsó gyakran hamis szégyennel van egybekötve: mondásunkat vagy tettünket félben hagyás által hibásnak ismerni nem akarjuk. De ha öntudatunk, s maga a dolog kiált: mit használ ellenkezőt kiáltoznunk? Az állhatatost még süllyedésében is önérzés boldogítja: a makacs szívet pedig késő, sikertelen megbánás vérezi. Kölcsey Ferenc


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

bocs


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 26)

Felejtsd el a szerelmet, egyél csokit


----------



## kbjudit (2010 Július 26)

Remélem nem baj, hogy értelmetlen betűsorokat írtam. Máskor majd értelmeseket is írok, de most siettem.


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

ez hosszú


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

én is sietek


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

értelmeset kellene írni


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

autó


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

foci


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

csak a loki


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

senki sincs


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

egyedül is jó


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

majd máskor


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 26)

Ez mind az én hibám! - Mire alapozod? - Statisztikai valószínűség. (Buffy)


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

már csak 4


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## bubcsi61 (2010 Július 26)

megvan


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

köszönöm


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

Nem is vészes


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

Még 14


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

Még 9


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

Még 3


----------



## Agjula (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Az élet túl rövid ahoz hogy átlagos legyél!


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Ha az emberi agy elég egyszerű lenne ahhoz, hogy megértsük, akkor egyszerűségünkben erre már nem leheténk képesek.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Az az egyetlen baj az egoistákkal, hogy saját maguk jobban érdekli őket, mint én.
kiss


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Nem szeretem a káoszt, de ő szeret engem.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Lehet, hogy a nők a gyengébb nem - de az biztos, hogy a férfiak a leggyengébb.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Isten halott - Nietzsche. Nietzsche halott - Isten.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Túl messzire kell mennünk ahhoz, hogy megtudjuk, milyen messzire mehetünk.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Ha egy nő meg akar tanulni vezetni, ne állj az útjába.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Isten él - csak nem akar belekeveredni a dolgokba.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Egy szép napon az én hajóm is befut - amilyen szerencsém van, épp a reptéren leszek.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Tavaly még nagyképü voltam, most már tökéletes vagyok!


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Meg van zavarodva, mint vasorrú bába a mágneses viharban


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

A tapasztalat olyasvalami, amihez csak közvetlenül azután jut az ember, hogy szüksége lett volna rá.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Minek Neked ész? Van számítógéped!


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Olyan bizonytalan vagyok. Vagy mégsem?


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Jobb vétkezni és szenvedni a bűntudattól, mint egyáltalán nem vétkezni.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Az embernek három korszaka van: ifjúság, felnőttkor és "remekül nézel ki".


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok. Utána más mentséget kell találnunk.


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

A Föld a Naprendszer elmegyógyintézete


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

A pénz nem boldogít, csak segít elviselni a boldogtalanságot.


----------



## Sziszka0324 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## Sziszka0324 (2010 Július 26)

még sok


----------



## Sziszka0324 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## Sziszka0324 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## Sziszka0324 (2010 Július 26)

kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## beardike (2010 Július 26)

Azok az emberek, akik teljesen végiggondolnak mindent, mielőtt egyet is lépnének, egész életüket fél lábon töltik.


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

ingyom


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

bingyom


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

talibe


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

totalibe


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

Haho


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

malibe


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

az


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

hi


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

erdobe


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

nyelvevel el a nemzet, de nyelvevel meg senki sem nemzett


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

ittenvagyok


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

hunnemvotam


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

haliho


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

lassan meglessz


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

szeva


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

hanyadik???


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

mizu


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

aaa, 15!


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

ez a 14


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

de minnya zar a konyvtar itt es nemtom csak holnap befejezni


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

hajra! 19


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

liverpoolban este 7 ora van


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

20!!!!!


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

tarts ki, csak nem rugnak ki, ha ulsz a gep elott


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...miután elolvastam....


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

grat neked


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

megnezem a toltogetot )


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...a nagyon hasznos tippeket....


----------



## stildi (2010 Július 26)

koszi, sikerulni fog neked is! )


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

megszakad a net


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...hogyan lehet megszerezni...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...azt a számomra szinte...


----------



## pimpi001 (2010 Július 26)

minden gep automatikusan lep ki egyszerre


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...lehetetlenségnek tűnő...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...20 hozzászólást...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...de közben majd elfelejtettem...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...hogy értelmes hozzászólást...;-)


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...húha..


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...most éppen semmi nem jut eszembe....:-(


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...arra gondoltam...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...lehet hogy kérem a közönség segítségét...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...vagy inkább a telefonos....


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...jokert válasszam?....


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

....Ó...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...ió...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...ció...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

....áció...


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

....káció


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...akáció..


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

...vakáció!!!!!!


----------



## engelke (2010 Július 26)

huhhh....ezzel megvolnánk...


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

fogalmam sincs mit irhatnék


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

de nagyon le szeretném tölteni


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

sose lesz meg a 20


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

hol a 7es?


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

szia nanagyal


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

nangyal


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

meg van


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## milka75 (2010 Július 26)

megvan az utolsó


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

nekem még 4


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

bushnell_candace_szex_es_new_york_-ot keresed?


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## nangyal (2010 Július 26)

és ennyi


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

*álomjóga*

alig várom már, hogy leteljen a 48 óra és letölthessem az Tarab Tulku Rinpocse Álomjóga című könyvét.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

már két perc eltelt a 48 órából.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

még 17 beszólás és...


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

dzongcsen


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

sziasztok


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

karmajóga


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

jó az oldal


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

Pancsa Sila


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

de sokat kell dumálni csak h olvasson az ember


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

Xd


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

mind1


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

zabhegyező a legjobb könyv


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

művelődjünk


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

48 óra áááááááááá


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

az sok


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

ahimsa


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

nehéz lesz várni


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

woOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOw


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

legalább a 20 beszólás lejár hamarosan


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

neked mi a kedvenc könyved?


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek!
"Ha az élet citrommal kínál,kérj hozzá Martinit!"


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

aaaa


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

imádom Péterfy Borit )


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

nekem is számolni kéne a beszólást.....


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

3dik


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

30y forever


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

4dik


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

üdv


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

5dik


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

én is imádom a 30Y-t is  Campuson a koncertjüket lájkolom  
6dik


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

Elviszi a zsiráf a fiát a helyi kocsmába, zsiráf apu jól beiszik, majd bedől az asztal alá. Erre megszólal a sakál: Na, egyik leesett. Mire a zsiráf fiú: Igen, apu ma jól berugott. Mire a sakál: Puma? Azt hittem gyík. he-he


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

zaaabhegyezőőőő


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

mintha egyre többen lennénk.


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

6dik


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

én csak 1 30y koncin voltam


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

kicsit ég a képem hogy így szedem össze a 20 hozzászólást. :S


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

x-edik


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

majd a többit holnap


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

kolbászzsíroskenyér


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

ez van, majd igyekszem jóvátenni azzal hogy én is töltök fel könyveket


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

neadjátok feel


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

*végre*

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a fórumot


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

mondjatok könyveket


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

x


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

**

Köszönet a létrehozónak!


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

vagy mégsem


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

xy


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

*..*

Ez még csak a 3.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 26)

milyen könyvet?
szépirodalom?


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

én már sok 30Y koncerten voltam, meg irie maffián, meg quimby-n, meg kaukázuson, meg péterfy borin a legjobbak (LL)


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

xyz


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

*:-(*

Jó lesz belehúznom


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

11

és ne égjen a képetekről a bőr, hogy így van meg a 20 hozzászólás, hisz ez a téma azért van


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

*5*

Megvan az 5.


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

nekem is van könyv a gépemen, az Alkonyat könyvek. feltegyem?

13


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

...


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 26)

*:_(*

Íme a 6. Mára feladom


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

na akkor ez a 11.-ik


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

twilight jó


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 26)

Bocs,de idézeteket fogok írni,hogy meglegyen végre a 20 üzenet!
Nos,az első:"Boldogok,akik jóindulattal értelmezik mások botlásait,akkor is,ha naivnak tartják őket,mert ez a szeretet ára.":00:


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

16

Borzane ne add fel


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

legjobbak....alap


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

17
mbmargo tudnál vmi barátságról szóló különleges üzenetet kitenni? 
épp keresek olyat. megköszönném


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

mind1 mit


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

18 a célegyenesben vagyok


----------



## floryyy (2010 Július 26)

vadfruttik


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

19

floryyy mi a kedvenc 30Y számod?


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

asdf jklé


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

és megvan a 20 ))

már csak a két napot kell kivárni :S


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

*aSEGA*

dsgahashasdhdas


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

egggAGSÍGBF


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

ez gáz


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

dsíbbbybfsyb


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 26)

Kedves Bianka!
Most éppen ez akadt a kezembe:
"....nincsen szebb kora az emberiségnek,mint az első ifjúság évei. Azon láncok,melyek akkor köttetnek,nem szakadnak el örökké,mert nem a világban kerestünk még akkor barátokat,hanem a barátjainkban leltük fel az egész világot."


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

jan


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Újra üdv.


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

egy könyvet szeretnék leszednimeg h


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Jól halad a posztgyűjtés, emberek?


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

legalább megdolgozik érte az ember


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Bevallom, én is könyvért jöttem, tesómnak lesz születésnapra, vágyott rá már régóta...


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

és akkor már csak 2 napot kell várnom


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

igen... de leglább itt megvan...


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Milyen azért ez? Gyors?


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

nem kicsit, nagyon!


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

úgyhogy, ennyit kibír az ember


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Látom, hogy gyűlik szépen a posztszám...


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

ugyan.. a lányokért többet is be szoktunk vállani  ez ahhoz képest semmi


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

És megavgyok, hurray.


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

haladok....


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Tudom, elég fiút láttam már.


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

közben persze HIMYM nézek a TV-ben


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

és milyen könyvet keresel?


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Azért a lányok is szoktak vállalni dolgokat.


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

Margo köszönöm az idézetet


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

még 5


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

már csak 4


----------



## L. F. (2010 Július 26)

Most futom át... Az Egyszemélyes törzs sorozat van, ami érdekli, és ödülne valamilyen drow sorozatnak (nem tudom kisilabizálni az írását, és most nincs itt...)


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

kjdbas skL


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

én Péterfy Bori új albumáért jöttem, imádooom 

bűvös vadász


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

vagy 3?


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

ah, egy fantasy rajongó  Olvastál Robin Hobb könyvet?


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

A macska is "gerinctelen" állat.


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

na még 2....


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

legalább kultúr emberek vagyunk  könyv vagy zene


----------



## NetGhost (2010 Július 26)

utolsó?


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

még 8 ....


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

ahogy mondják, a kutyának gazdája, a macskának udvartartása van


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

I love books!


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

ez így igaz!


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

nekem már csak 4... meg 48 óra


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

kutyám van.. egy szamojéd  apám csak úgy hívja: a Főnök


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Isten áldjon Mindenkit !


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 26)

Szívesen Bianka!
A fiam kapta az egyik barátjától.


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

valami jó tipp? érdemes megnézni az Eredet-et a moziban?


----------



## csigasfiu (2010 Július 26)

nah, egy utolsó.. jó volt találkozni veletek.. további kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Van egy macskám, a neve Gerzson. Néha olyan mint egy ember. De gyakran hasonlít a viselkedése egy kb.2 éves gyerekére.


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

Haribo macht Kinder froh und Erwachsene ebenso. )) HARIBO béka


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

Ezért van kutyám is, macskám is!


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Az ott Kanada ? Mert én Szegeden vagyok.


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

De macskából több!


----------



## toth_bianka88 (2010 Július 26)

na már ez lesz a 25 így most megyek 
már csak két nap és enyém a Péterfy Bori (Y)
további szép estét!!


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Itt mindenki kanadai magyar ? Nem baj csak érdekes.


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Magyarországról van valaki?


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Van!:lol:


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

köszönöm


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Kellemes estet mindenkinek!


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Hogy vagy ?


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Zizi81 ! Bocs Te Kanadában élsz ?


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

En meg nem kekulok! Tehat kossz jol.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Kezet csak megfogni szabad... 
Elveszíteni vétek... Ellökni átok... 
Egymásba simuló kezek tartják össze az Eget s a Világot 
Albert Camus


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Köszönöm, neked is


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Jókedvet adj, és semmi mást, Uram!
A többivel megbirkózom magam.
Akkor a többi nem is érdekel,
szerencse, balsors, kudarc vagy siker.
Hadd mosolyogjak gondon és bajon,
nem kell más, csak ez az egy oltalom,
még magányom kiváltsága se kell,
sorsot cserélek, bárhol, bárkivel,
ha jókedvemből, önként tehetem;
s fölszabadít újra a fegyelem,
ha értelmét tudom és vállalom,
s nem páncélzat, de szárny a vállamon.
S hogy a holnap se legyen csupa gond,
de kezdődő és folytatódó bolond
kaland, mi egyszer véget ér ugyan -
ahhoz is csak jókedvet adj , Uram.
(Garai Gábor)


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Szívesen!


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Garai Gábor: Mint kisgyerek 

Mint kisgyerek egy nagy pohár tejet, 
úgy iszom tápláló szerelmedet, 
és szétterjedsz bennem, te hófehér: 
te leszel már ereimben a vér, 
s te az eszmélet, te a kábulat, 
te a világot rendező tudat, 
míg lassan végleg átalakulok 
és élni már csak általad tudok: 
járni csak úgy,ha te is lépsz velem, 
szólni, ha te szólítasz nevemen, 
látni, ha két szemed el nem bocsát, 
s kibírni ezt az örvénylő csodát 
csak úgy, ha a sodrását te csitítod, 
te bizonyos cél, te tömény titok.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Egyszer volt egy hajo,
a hajon volt egy ajto,
az ajton volt egy kilincs,
a mese tovabb nincs.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Úgy tetszik
Úgy tetszik, hogy jó helyen vagyunk itt, 
úgy tetszik, hogy máskor is voltunk itt.
Mulassunk hát egy vagy két óráig, 
vég búcsúnkat míg ki nem adják itt.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Megy a hajó
Megy a hajó a Dunán, benne ül a kapitány.
Nézi, nézi a vizet, forgatja a kereket.
Lassan forog a kerék, mert a vize nem elég.
Gyorsan forog a kerék, mert a vize már elég.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Kie e haz, ki hazikoja,
ki e haziko lakoja?


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Arpiel!

Nem, nem Kanadában élek.


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Ég és föld elmúlnak, de az én beszédeim soha nem múlnak el ! (Jézus)


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

a halak se hazudnak


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Jókedvet adj, és semmi mást, Uram!
A többivel megbirkózom magam.
Akkor a többi nem is érdekel,
szerencse, balsors, kudarc vagy siker.
Hadd mosolyogjak gondon és bajon,
nem kell más, csak ez az egy oltalom,
még magányom kiváltsága se kell,
sorsot cserélek, bárhol, bárkivel,
ha jókedvemből, önként tehetem;
s fölszabadít újra a fegyelem,
ha értelmét tudom és vállalom,
s nem páncélzat, de szárny a vállamon.
S hogy a holnap se legyen csupa gond,
de kezdődő és folytatódó bolond
kaland, mi egyszer véget ér ugyan -
ahhoz is csak jókedvet adj , Uram.
(Garai Gábor)


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Kezet csak megfogni szabad... 
Elveszíteni vétek... Ellökni átok... 
Egymásba simuló kezek tartják össze az Eget s a Világot 
Albert Camus


----------



## pilehu (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 26)

Boldog névnapot minden Annának és Anikónak!
Emellett boldog szülinapot azoknak, akik ma ünneplik születésnapjukat!


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hátán tarka csíkocska, hol lakik a gyíkocska?
Nem lakik az szobában, hanem kövek zugában,
Ki-kipislog nézeget, lesi a szép kék eget,
mert ha süt a napocska, napozik a gyíkocska.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 26)

Ó és kellemes nyári vakációt


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hát a róka hol lakik? A lakása róka-lik,
oda búvik, ha esik, ha vadászok kergetik.
Lenn a lyukban megpihen, amikor elfárad,
csirkehúsról mesélget, három kisfiának.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Ólomszürke függöny mögé
rejtőzött a fáradt nap,
Tűzvirágok fonnyadoznak,
hervadt szirmok hullanak.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hát a kis sün hol lakik? Falevél alatt.
Be sötét a lakása, sosem éri a nap.
Hogyha álmos, lefekszik, van jó moha-ágya,
álmos kis feje alatt falevél a párna.


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Ez jó kis fórum, gyakran bejön ha keresek valamit, amit szeretnék letölteni


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Miért van 20as szabály, ha ki lehet így kerülni? .


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Ritkasagok hevernek a kincsesladaban.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hát a gólya hova fészkel? Kémény tetejére!
Hogyha lenéz, meglátja, mi fő lenn ebédre.
Benn a házban levest esznek, meg túrós puliszkát,
ő mást ad a két fiának, békát meg gilisztát.


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hát a mackó hol lakik? Házát hol leled?
Óriási kertje van: a zúgó rengeteg.
Télen, hogyha szél dudál, barlangjában szundikál,
nyáron járja a hegyet, édes málnát szedeget.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hol lakik a méhecske? Háza be fura!
Nincsen annak ablaka, csak egy kapuja.
Úgy hívják, hogy méhkaptár, nemcsak ház, de mézraktár:
amit hord a méhecske, ott gyűlik a mézecske.


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hol lakik a halacska? A lakása tavacska,
tenger, folyó, kék patak, lenn lakik a víz alatt.
Vízben alszik, vízben kel, vízi nótát énekel,
vízből van a párnája, buborék a labdája.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Jack be nimble,
Jack be quick,
Jack jump over
The candlestick.


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

*számlálás*

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hol a bagolylakása? Egy vén tölgyfa odvába'.
Ott lakik a homályba', nincsen neki lámpája.
Akkor indul vadászni, ha eljő az éjjel,
nézi-nézi az erdőt, óriás szemével.


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

*üzenetszámlálás*

Ez a 2. üzi.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Mátraalján, falu szélén
lakik az én öreg néném,
melegszívű, dolgos, derék,
tőle tudom ezt a mesét.


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

miért kell ennyi hozzászólást írni?( 7)


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)

Hát a csiga hol lakik? Hátán a lakása,
ha elindul sétálni, vele megy a háza.
Kövön-földön gyalogol, fűszál a hintája,
tapogatja az utat, két kis szarvacskája!


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

Ne haragudjatok, de olyan jó letöltések vannak. 3. üzi


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Őzgidácska, sete-suta,
rátévedt az országútra,
megbotlott egy kidőlt fába,
eltörött a gida lába.


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

4/20


----------



## zizi81 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

zizi81 kész vagy!


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

5/20


----------



## szili75 (2010 Július 26)

6.??


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Panaszosan sír szegényke,
arra ballag öreg néne.
Ölbe veszi, megsajnálja,
hazaviszi kis házába


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Ápolgatja, dédelgeti,
friss szénával megeteti,
forrásvízzel megitatja,
mintha volna édesanyja.


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

*Csajod, ha piásan esel neki - Access denied
*


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Cili cica, Bodri kutya
mellé búvik a zugolyba,
tanultak ők emberséget,
nem bántják a kis vendéget.


----------



## csuszli (2010 Július 26)

Nekem is vannak midijeim majd töltök fel!!!


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Azt se tudod, hogy ki vagy - Dependency check failed.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Erdőszélen, erdőszéli 
tölgy tövében volt egy ház.
Abban lakott hét süntestvér:


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Ájulás - Connection lost.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Aladár,


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Haver nem reagál - No answer.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Piroska,


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

A ropira akarsz rágyújtani - Type mismatch.


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Milyen idő van Kanadában?


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Végtelen mondókába kezdesz - Infinite loop.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Adorján,


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Dorottya,


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

A sarokban álló fikuszra vizelsz - Protocol error.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Demeter,


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Tihamér
s a legkisebb:


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Kidobnak a kocsmából - Connection reset by peer.


----------



## sesee (2010 Július 26)

Sün Balázs.


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

Ez nagyon jo


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Nem találsz el a villamosig: Network transport failure.


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Rossz helyre mész haza: Bad gateway.


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

És nem tudod kellően megmagyarázni - Wrong number of arguments given.


----------



## telapo87 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Elfelejtik kihozni az italodat: Request timeout.


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Itt Szegeden (Magyarország) a kánikula után tegnap jött egy jó kis hidegfront végre


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Ott milyen idő van ?


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

Eddig esett, most csönd van. És nem tudok még mindig letölteni...


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Ez a divat: 13


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Kanadában milyen idő van, írja már le valaki


----------



## gecko03 (2010 Július 26)

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/canada_e.html


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Tizenöt


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Kösz


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Jézus az Út , az Igazság és az Élet


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Isten a szeretet


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

1


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Jézus a testé lett Ige


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

2


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

Csak 20-ig tudtok számolni


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

3


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## Arpiel (2010 Július 26)

2145678998567463325674576765736764443645675675414468564325


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

4


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

5


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

6


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

7


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

aaaads


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

cxyyyyyyyyy


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

yxcccccccccccccccc


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

10


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

11


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

yxccccccccccccccc


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

yxcccccccccccccccccc


----------



## antonia16 (2010 Július 26)

yxcccccccccc


----------



## nk87 (2010 Július 26)

0000


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

12


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

13


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

14


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

15


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

16


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

17


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

18


----------



## bartli (2010 Július 26)

Everstar írta:


> 14


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

19


----------



## Everstar (2010 Július 26)

20


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

8


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

Hello


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

Don't stop me now


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

a


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

b


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

c


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

d


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

e


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

f


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

g


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

h


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

i


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

j


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

k


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

l


----------



## b.detty (2010 Július 26)

m


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 26)

9


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## anne9393 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## bakter75 (2010 Július 27)

fggdfg


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

1.


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

2.


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

3.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

dfbadbczvzcxbadfbg


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

4.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

5.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

6.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

7.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

8.


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

9.


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

10.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

11.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

12.


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

13.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

14.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

15.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

16.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

17.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

18.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

19.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## Csika1 (2010 Július 27)

20.


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## maestro71 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)




----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 27)

nekem már nem sok van


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 27)

pontosan 2


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 27)

ezen kívül 1


----------



## dttyke91 (2010 Július 27)

köszi szépen


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

*2*

 ezt a 20 hozzászólást most nem nagyon értem...


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

és most?


----------



## svillamos (2010 Július 27)

már 26 és még mindig nem enged... :-(


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

azért mert még nem volt meg a 2 nap... az is feltétel!


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## faseeert (2010 Július 27)

xy


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## gondat (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

frqancba


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

5465


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

456459+5+


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

646456


----------



## vadfanta (2010 Július 27)

jfgjhf


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

halihooooo


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

kellennek a konyvek


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

es a hozzaxolasok


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

jklmvhrej


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

na meg jo par


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

na meg mennyi kell


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

0


----------



## ildiko1990 (2010 Július 27)

kuldtem 20at es megsem mukodik... :S nem ertem


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

*hozzászólás*

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

*1*

1


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

igazából nem is értem...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

mi értelme van...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

húsz hozzászólást ....


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

összegyűjteni...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

ha teljesen mindegy...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

hogy mit írok...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

szerintem...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

ettől


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

nem lesz...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

aktívabb...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

felhasználó...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

senki,...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

csak rá vagyunk kényszerítve...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

hogy írjunk,...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

mindegy, hogy mit.


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudom, hogy ez mire jó....


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

de azért megismétlem, az első üzenetemet....


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek...


----------



## dentalmaster (2010 Július 27)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Még csak a küszöbén járunk annak, hogy megismerjük az ember tanithatóságának határait. – Dr.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Jerome Bruner, Harvard Egyetem[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Az emeberek olyan elmebeli képességek birtokában vannak, hogy az már szó szerint meghaladja a zsenialitást. – Dr. Barbara Brown[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Ha mindig azt teszed amit eddig tettel, akkor mindig azt kapod amit eddig kaptal. Ha valami mast akarsz kapni, ha valami ujra vagysz, ahhoz neked is valami mast, valami ujat kell tenned.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Vedd le az álarcot, csak önmagadban vagy,
hunyd le a szemed, ne láss, felejts el mindent, amit mások tanítottak,
[FONT=&quot]vetkőztesd le az egod, merülj el bensőd tengerében.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Némán és süketen állsz ott, és szilárdan higgy abban, amit érzel,
nyisd ki a lelked, hogy az Igazság virága kinyíljon a szívedben.
[FONT=&quot]Csak így válhatsz emberré.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Nem kell semmit sem bebizonyítsunk. Sem magunknak, sem másoknak. Meg kell tanulnunk Igazságban élni.


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Az agresszivitás a tudatlanságból, a bizonytalanságból, a meg nem értésből
származik, és a gyűlölet kifejezője.


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Ha a sötétségbe _fényt _viszel, a sötétség eltűnik, ha szeretet viszel, a gyűlölet
[FONT=&quot]megsemmisül, ha a bánatba boldogságot viszel, akkor a bánat többé már nem létezik.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]A szeretet és fény nem oltható ki.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Isten bennünk van. Megértve ezt a dolgot és egyesülve Vele, válhatunk igazán
Istenné.


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Az ember az amit egész nap gondol. – Emerson


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Az ember a hiedelem kifejeződése. – Phineas Parkhurst Quimby


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Amire a leleked mélyén vársz, az meg is történik veled.


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

Az emeberek olyan elmebeli képességek birtokában vannak, hogy az már szó szerint meghaladja a zsenialitást. – Dr. Barbara Brown


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Ha mindig azt teszed amit eddig tettel...[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

... [FONT=&quot]akkor mindig azt kapod amit eddig kaptal.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Ha valami mast akarsz kapni, ha valami ujra vagysz,...[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

... [FONT=&quot]ahhoz neked is valami mast, valami ujat kell tenned.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Nem kell semmit sem bebizonyítsunk.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Sem magunknak, sem másoknak.[/FONT]


----------



## lcsaba75 (2010 Július 27)

[FONT=&quot]Meg kell tanulnunk Igazságban élni.[/FONT]


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 27)

gj


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*1*

1


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*2*

2


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*3*

3


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*4*

4


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*5*

5


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*6*

6


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Csak mert paranoiás vagy nem biztos, hogy nem lesnek rád odakint.


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*7*

7


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*8*

8


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*9*

9


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Ha nem tudod meggyőzni őket, zavard össze őket!


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*10*

10


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

A járatlan utat választottam... és most hol a fenébe vagyok?


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*11*

11


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*12*

12


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*13*

13


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*14*

14


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*15*

15


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*16*

16


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*17*

17


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*18*

18


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*19*

19


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*20*

20


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Ha aranyból készült a villa miért ezüstnemű?


----------



## borda77 (2010 Július 27)

*21*

21


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Mindig van fény az alagút végén, de általában az a szembe jövő vonat.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Azokból a dolgokból amit elvesztettem eddig az eszem hiányzik a legjobban.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Két rossz közül mindig azt választom amit még nem próbáltam.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Szeresd az ellenségeidet. Csak még jobban bosszantja őket.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Elég öreg, hogy jobban tudjam, elég fiatal hogy újra megtegyem.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Csak irigy vagy mert a hangok csak hozzám beszélnek.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudok jó tanácsokat adni. Esetleg egy szarkasztikus megjegyzést?


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Volt szuper erőm, csak az orvosok elvették!


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Furcsának lenni olyan mint normálisnak, csak jobb!


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Ezen a héten nem lehet krízis, tele van a naptáram!


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Ha valaki azt mondja milliárdnyi csillag van az égen elhiszed neki, de ha azt hogy friss a festés meg kell nézned?


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Nem azért építek falakat, hogy kizárjak mindenkit, hanem azért hogy meglássam ki szeret annyira hogy megmássza őket.


----------



## Ronkaci (2010 Július 27)

Valaki egy napon besétál az életedbe és megérted miért nem működött eddig senki mással.


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*hello*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*haaaalllloo*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*háj*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*111én is itt vagyok*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*666*

én is itt vagyok


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*222*

222


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

köszi


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*888*

888


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*999*

999


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*10*

10


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*11*

11


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*12*

12


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*13*

13


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*14*

14


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*15*

15


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*156*

16


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*17*

17


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*18*

18


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*18*

19


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*20*

20


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## szoabolaci (2010 Július 27)

*21*

12


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:!::!::!::!:


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:0:


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

*ismét*

No, akkor folytassuk. Ez a 7.


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:idea::--:


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

*..*

Talán ma kicsit gyorsabb a szerver


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:..:


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

*9*

Mindjárt itt a 10.


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

*10*

Meg is van


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:``:


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

*11*

No, jön a 11


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

**

Siessünk, ébredezik MAnó


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Talán ez a 13?


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

:33:


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Futás, 14


----------



## 1148 (2010 Július 27)

kiss


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Loholva a cél felé 15


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Húha, már a 16


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Elérkeztünk a 17-hez


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

Kezdek izgulni


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

19!!!!


----------



## Borzane (2010 Július 27)

ÉS!!!:ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

ghj


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

hjghj


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

hjfffhfghjfghjfhf


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

gfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

335544


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

gffkfkfkkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfk


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

ww wwww


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

kissaaaa:11:


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

:55::77:xcvxcv


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

dfgdfgdf:555:dfgdfgd


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

dsfkissdfds


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

sdffsdf


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


 
Én is így vok tesókám,de a szükség nagy úr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

béci bá


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

123


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

456


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

zseniális 20mp


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

nincs ennyi időm!


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

be tojok!!!


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

hú tényleg kell-majd jövök!!!!!!!44


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 27)

:d20


----------



## szpatty (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

o.k.I'm back-I'm over the top!


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

hello ):


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

more,more,more


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

a 12.


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

This is for 13.


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

kínos


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

hozzá má' 1 sört


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

are you a deaf?


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

blind???sorry


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

Praktikus tanács, köszönöm


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

Szorobán


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

használatával


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

kapcsolatos


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

if anybody read my messages


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

anyagokat


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

keresek


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

itt


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

és ott


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

abcd


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

please send me a response


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

12345


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

3546


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

mi a tököm az a szorobán????


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

oooooooo


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

nem mint ha érdekelne!


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

egyet


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

nem tudod mi az a szorobán?


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

már találta


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

abakuszféle??? így ismerős


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

Rossz az idő


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

.....


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

123456


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

fiamnak


----------



## skyflee (2010 Július 27)

valami hülye növény????


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

111111111111


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

akarom megtanítani


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

a használatát


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

kiss


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

de nincs hozzá könyvem


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

2222222


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

777777777


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

idegen szavak szótára


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

ttttttttt


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

000000000000000


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

9999999999999


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

Hello!


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)

szia


----------



## mevike78 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

még 18x


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

és még egy nap


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

aztán letöltöm


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

jó tanács


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

köszönöm


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

három


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

még 10


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

még 9


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

vagy már csak 8?


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

hiiiiihiiiihiiii


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

heeeeeheeeee


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

hööööhöööhöööö


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

Fantomas


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

itt


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

meg


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

ott


----------



## Marjani (2010 Július 27)

Hurrá! Benn vagyok!


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

jdfjkl


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## Áronom (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

aaa


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

köszi a tanácsot


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## aniell (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

köszönöm a jó tanácsot.


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

köszi


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

böa


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

pfff


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

háááh


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

miiiiiiii????


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

1234567


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


jó


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

7654321


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

csapatom


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> 7654321


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

flash


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

smile


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> böa


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

bármi


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> bármi



2


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

póker


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> póker



3


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

nyer


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

vagy nem


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

kössz


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

fórum


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> nyer



4


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

hiphop


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

totalcar írta:


> aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  kösziii!



5


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

ratata


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

ijulka írta:


> végre értem



végre én is


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

nem téma


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

rámeek


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

méter


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

:d


gecko03 írta:


> nem találsz el a villamosig: Network transport failure.



:d


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> rámeek


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

élj a mának


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

vocaloid69 írta:


> 3. láttam, hogy egy csomó dolgot lehet letölteni



Bárcsak már én is ott tartanék


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

xd


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

Abc


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

tomiii99 írta:


> élj a mának



Jó!


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

gagyiság


----------



## PITYESZ1960 (2010 Július 27)

akoel írta:


> Abc



CBA-Áruházak


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

Cba


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

cia


----------



## tomiii99 (2010 Július 27)

*pityu*

xcvvcbnv


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

fbi


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

dea


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

imf


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

nsa


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

eta


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

mtv


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

mta


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

ibm


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

hal


----------



## Moneszka74 (2010 Július 27)

Ez a húsz hozzászólás ...Van ennek értelme?


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

iso


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

hpv


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

_*2

*_


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

eff


----------



## luminica (2010 Július 27)

folyamatosan gondolkodom,de csak kozben irok


----------



## luminica (2010 Július 27)

felesleges varni az ido mulasat,hisz az magatol is gyorsan mulik.


----------



## luminica (2010 Július 27)

szeretnek holnap is koztetek lenni,ezert most bucsuzom.


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

mac


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

dns


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Július 27)

Szia 
Látom elkezdted


----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Július 27)

további jó írogatást!


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Marcsi76 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

dfgvsdg


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

asefsd


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:55:


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

\\m/


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Biston (2010 Július 27)

Ez a topic olyan izgalmaaas!!!


----------



## Biston (2010 Július 27)

Tele van mindenféle magvas gondolatokkal! )


----------



## manta23 (2010 Július 27)

231


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

hiv


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

\\m/


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

rh+


----------



## Biston (2010 Július 27)

És ennek a topicnak van a legnagyobb olvasottsága. (L)


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## akoel (2010 Július 27)

usb


----------



## Biston (2010 Július 27)

Ahogy nézem mindenki hajt, valamilyen cél érdekében.
Gyorsak vagytok, lényegretörők, nem hívei a felesleges csevelynek.
Puszi mindenkinek, a célfotómon már látszik a 20. hozzászólás pezsgőbontásának a durranása. Egyszóval "Hóbagoly".


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

egyszer volt, hol volt?


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

talán igaz sem volt


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

fdg


----------



## Biston (2010 Július 27)

Hóbagoly ide, hóbagoly oda (Dumb és Dumber), célfotó a 20. hozzászólással, mégsem tudtam letölteni Allen Carr könyvét, segítségül a dohányzásról való leszokásról.


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

márcsak 12, ezzel együtt 11, vagyis ezután márcsak 11


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

remélem én le fogom tudni tölteni a true bloodot  9


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

ma este már olvashatom..7


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

jaj márcsak 1


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

20!!!!!!


----------



## rncs (2010 Július 27)

márcsak várnom kell másfél órát h meglegyen a 2 napos regi..:S


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## Vica008 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

kiss


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

Hozzászólok,mert szeretnék le ill. fel tölteni


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

hozzá kell szólnom


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

3...


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

4...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

1.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

2.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

5...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

3.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

6...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

4.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

7...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

5.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

8...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

6.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

9...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

7.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

10...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

8.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

11...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

9.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

10.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

12...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

11.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

13...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

12.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

13.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

14...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

14.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

15.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

15...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

16.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

16...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

17.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

18.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

17...


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

19.


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

20.


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

18...


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

19...


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

20...


----------



## Emese00 (2010 Július 27)

21...a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:..:


----------



## hriczu_adam (2010 Július 27)

21.


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:8:


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:33::twisted:kiss


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 27)

*üdvözlet*

Szép napot mindenkinek!:88:


----------



## Bukta A (2010 Július 27)

:222::88::23::ugras::777:


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 27)

*mondóka*

"Volt egyszer egy dinnyeföld,
dinnyeföldön dinnye nőtt.
Egy sem piros,egy sem zöld,
csupa sárga volt a föld!"


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

fekete lyuk


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

anyám kendermagos tyúkja


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

apám napilapja


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## Ranacris (2010 Július 27)

hóhahóóó


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Tüzesen süt le a nyári nap sugára


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

...az ég tetejéről a juhászbojtárra


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Felesleges dolog sütnie oly nagyon,


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

... a juhásznak így is nagy melege vagyon.


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Szerelem tüze ég fiatal szivében,


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

_*A 20 hozzászólással csak ki akarnak tolni velem*_


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Úgy legelteti a nyájt a faluvégen.


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Faluvégen nyája míg szerte legelész,


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

_*szal van értelme*_


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Nem az a lényeg hogy nyerj, hanem hogy a másik veszítsen


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Nem vagyok lusta, csak energiatakarékos!


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Te nem köcsög vagy, hanem népművészeti cserépedény.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Nem zavar, hogy eszel miközben én dohányzom?


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Windows lefordítva apacsra: Sápadtarcú várni homokóra.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

A munkahely olyan, mint a sakk. Ha alacsonyabb beosztásban vagy, akkor 
csupa paraszt vesz körül és járhatsz gyalog. De ha előléptetnek, akkor 
egyből mindenki téged akar leütni.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Az egyik barátom küldött egy képeslapot, amin a Föld volt látható az űrből fényképezve. A hátoldalára csak ennyit írt: Bárcsak itt lennél.


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Ő addig subáján a fűben heverész.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

A kannibálok már túl sokan vannak, és csak egyféleképpen nyerhetünk: ha felfaljuk mindet!


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Olyan szemrehányást teszek neked, hogy megvakulsz!


----------



## mbmargo (2010 Július 27)

Szia kiwi88!
Próbáltad már a szójátékokat? Gyorsan összegyűlik a 20 üzenet!


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Tenger virág nyílik tarkán körülötte,


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

De ő a virágra szemét nem vetette;


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Egy kőhajtásnyira foly tőle a patak,


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Nem azért küzdöttem fel magam a tápláléklánc csúcsára, hogy vegetáriánus legyek.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

A régész karrierje romokban hever.


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!




Én is kösziiiii


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Bámuló szemei odatapadtanak.


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

A sikerhez vezető út - karbantartás miatt - zárva.


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

De nem ám a patak csillámló habjára,


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Hanem a patakban egy szőke kislyányra,


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

totalcar írta:


>



:d:d


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

A szőke kislyánynak karcsu termetére,


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

már csak 3 ő...izé 2


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Szép hosszú hajára, gömbölyű keblére.


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Kisleány szoknyája térdig föl van hajtva,


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Mivelhogy ruhákat mos a friss patakba’;


----------



## herpi (2010 Július 27)

Kilátszik a vízből két szép térdecskéje
Kukoricza Jancsi gyönyörűségére.


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


 köszi


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

Adrienn2009 csak így tovább a szójátékokkal


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

na nesze itt van az utolsó


----------



## kanczler (2010 Július 27)

Akkor sietek megszerezni a 20-at...


----------



## kiwi88 (2010 Július 27)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)

heló mindenkinek!


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)

:55:


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)

4:55:


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)

5:55:


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)

kiss


----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Dira76 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

Ez egy igazán jó ötlet 

Köszi.


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## dióhéj (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## Olajfolt (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


Hova kell írni hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

ewzrehsrehdsrhdshdfshdfh


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez.

Még 19 hátra van. 

Üdv: manhattman


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Remélem működni fog.

Még 18.


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Harmadik küldés.

Még 17 a célig


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

jnhsjdéx fb


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Tovább előre.

még 16


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

kaviár


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

5.


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

tüskevár


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

6 x


----------



## Anci79 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

téliberek


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

- 13


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

vuk


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

tizenkettőt még


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

hu


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

látom mások is ezen tornáznak


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

félúton a csúcs felé


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

kele


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

tizenhárom


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

köszönöm


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

szia autobot,

sok van még hátra?


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

csi


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

és még egyszer


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Már csak 5


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

manhattman írta:


> szia autobot,
> 
> sok van még hátra?


ha 20 kell akkor még talán 8


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

3.


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

célegyenesben


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

Gondolom ez a legnépszerűbb topic.


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

manhattan project?


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Gyorsan letelik


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

bogáncs


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Én is a 20-on dolgozom


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

ballagó idő


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

hóditók öröksége


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

star wars


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Na végre


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

terminátor


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

fecske


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

gólya


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## manhattman (2010 Július 27)

Mégegyszer köszönöm a lehetőséget.

Üdv:

manhattman


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

béka


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

33


----------



## autobot (2010 Július 27)

autobot írta:


> béka



Köszönöm, hogy segítettél hogy elérjem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

Adcd


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

bcde


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

____o____


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

|||||ooo|||||


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

////\\\\


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 27)




----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

(((()))))


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

)


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

;(


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

dddd


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

vagyogatok


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

abrakadabra


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

Még 2


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 27)

Xi


----------



## rfer (2010 Július 27)

huhh


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

irogatok


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

szépen haladok


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

,megint


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

és megint, haladok


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

csak én vagyok ilyen lassú?


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

messze túl a felén


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 27)

sziasztok. jelen.


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

*ehgx*

egx


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

ketto


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

w


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

ww


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

www


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 27)

jo is a pihenes.


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

wwww


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

13.


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

automatikusan gépelek


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

a


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

s


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

d


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

f


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

g


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

h


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

j


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

vagyogatok még egy kicsit. Nem mintha bárkit is érdekelneitt


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

k


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

hello. én gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

q


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

w


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

e


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

qw


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

r


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

t


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

z


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

*u*


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

i


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

o


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

p


----------



## gaber554 (2010 Július 27)

j


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

Xvi


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

azért igyekszem értelmesen hozzászólni. Nem mindig sikerül.


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

we


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

ee


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

sa


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

na mindjárt kész


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

ay


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

fuck


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

amadeus


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

col


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

gfdgdf


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

fgfe


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

3er


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

még egy


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## Demoszthenesz (2010 Július 27)

kész.


----------



## helomi (2010 Július 27)

20 finally


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

*1*

1


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

*3*

3


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

*4*

4


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 27)

jó a kedvem


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 27)

bár éhes vagyok


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

*a*

b


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

*a*

b


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## b.szilvia (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## zsssofi (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## copi101 (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## qayol (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

Hát biztosan van ennek értelme,


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

csak én nem fogom. Sebaj.


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

még 11


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

csak 9


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## komzoz (2010 Július 27)

vége kiss


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

1f


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

2f


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

3f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

4f


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Köszönöm.


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

5f


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

6f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

7f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

8f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

9f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

10f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

11f


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

12f


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

13f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## fodorz (2010 Július 27)

21


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

valami furcsa ok miatt nem mukodik


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

14f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

marmint a letoltes


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

15f


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

online kell legyen a felhasznalo?


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

16f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## TiberiusRex (2010 Július 27)

Meg milyen feltetelnek kell teljesulnie?


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

17f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

18f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

19f


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

20f


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

péntek 13


----------



## Csapa (2010 Július 27)

21f


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

Xiv


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

Xv.


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

_xvi_


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

az egyik 19, a másik 1 híján 20


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## ztboy (2010 Július 27)

ennyi volt a rosszalkodásom


----------



## eduss6 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

hmmm szeretném összeszedni a 20 üzenetet hogy lehet?


----------



## aalyr (2010 Július 27)

*könyvek*

aábcdeéfg


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

így? tán?


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

igyekszik mindenki látom


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

juhééé


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

mindjárt 20-... a betyárját már csak 16


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

uhhhh 15


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

most nézem rosszul számolom tehát már ez a 7 ik akkor még van 13


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

ejjj és még két napot akkor várnom kell?


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

10 éljen!!!!!


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

már csak 9


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

A regisztrációhoz képest 2 nap, vagy a 20 hozzászóláshoz képest?


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

juhééééééééééééé már csak 88888888


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

21 - nél tartok és még tavaly regisztráltam


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> A regisztrációhoz képest 2 nap, vagy a 20 hozzászóláshoz képest?




nem tudom értelmetlennek tűnik... hogy most 2 napot várjak a 20 hozzászólás után..


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> 21 - nél tartok és még tavaly regisztráltam



mert azóta nemjöttél  és nem enged letölteni?


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Nekem sem tiszta, hogy miért, főleg úgy, hogy felhívja a figyelmet és eleve ide irányít


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Beírom az ABC betűit és akkor 44 hozzászólás


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

9643 oldal, de miért?


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

hmmmm


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


nem értem mire jó ez


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

első hsz


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

*miért jó ez?*

ki találta ki és mire jó az ilyen üzenetből 20 db?


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

2.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

3.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

nem tudom én se mire jó


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> első hsz


szia ! Te is a 20 üzenetre hajtasz?


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

5.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

7.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

6. kimaradt


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

8.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

9.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

10.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> 2.


szép a kettesed!!!!


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

11.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

12.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> 5.


nagyon lemaradtam tőled


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

13.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> 12.


tizenkettő


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

lassú 14.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> 13.


gggggggggggg


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

15.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

16.


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> Beírom az ABC betűit és akkor 44 hozzászólás




jó ötletnek tűnik  felváltva?


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

17.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> lassú 14.


nagyon megy ez neked


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

18.


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

19.


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

hmmmmm no még 3-4 et birjak ki


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> Beírom az ABC betűit és akkor 44 hozzászólás


még a 20 ra hajtok


----------



## jura93 (2010 Július 27)

Lujo057 írta:


> nagyon megy ez neked


én nyertem 20.


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Én elszabtam, 
te elszabtad, 
ő elszabta, 
mi elszabtuk; 
ha elszabtuk, 
hát elszabtuk, 
utólag már szabhatjuk.


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

no januárban remélem összejön a kilimandzsáró meghódítása


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

jura93 írta:


> én nyertem 20.


gyorsaságod lenyűgöz


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

gerito írta:


> 5


most vagyok féltávnál


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

mindenki arra hajt


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

gerito írta:


> 5


egyre kevésbé értem mire jó ez


----------



## Adolfo (2010 Július 27)

nekem meg is van  20.... sziasztok... jo volt veletek


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

Hali!


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

amy2 írta:


> 1


látom Te is a húszra hajtasz


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Az éjjel hazafelé mentem,
éreztem, bársony nesz inog,
a szellőzködő, lágy melegben
tapsikolnak a jázminok.


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Fiatalon könnyen hiszi az ember, hogy amit megkíván, azt meg is érdemli, és ha valamire elég erősen vágyik, akkor istenadta joga is van hozzá.


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Az embernek semmit sem szabad birtokolnia azon kívül, amit egy hátizsákban magával vihet.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

amy2 írta:


> Hali!


kiváncsi vagyok a végére


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

Igen ,de még távoli...


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Olyan kevesen szeretik a ködöt,
és olyan kevesen találkozunk benne,
de akik találkozunk, nemcsak a ködöt,
de egymást is szeretjük.


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> Az embernek semmit sem szabad birtokolnia azon kívül, amit egy hátizsákban magával vihet.


azt sem tudom hol tartok


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Ha valakinek a bal keze megvágja a jobb kezét, s akkor megtorlásul a jobb keze visszavágja a bal kezét, akkor annak a valakinek nem kétszeres oka van-e jajgatni?


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> az iskolakerülés jót tesz az egészségnek.


16.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Néha a titkunkért fájdalommal kell fizetnünk.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> Ha valakinek a bal keze megvágja a jobb kezét, s akkor megtorlásul a jobb keze visszavágja a bal kezét, akkor annak a valakinek nem kétszeres oka van-e jajgatni?


te mire hajtasz?


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

A rejtekhely többé nem rejtekhely, ha idegenek is tudnak róla.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Imádom Kövi Szabolcs zenéjét


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

amy2 írta:


> 5


ne szólj szám nem fáj szerszám


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

A Varázslat csak itt van meg


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

amy2 írta:


> 7


19.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

Lujo057 írta:


> ne szólj szám nem fáj szerszám



hahaha


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Vagy csak itt találtam meg


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> A Varázslat csak itt van meg


BINGO 20. Talán indul a letöltés?


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Túl sok titkot tudtam már, amelyek közül szinte egyik sem volt az enyém. Az én titkom viszont sötét volt, és súlyos teher.


----------



## Lujo057 (2010 Július 27)

vassjozsefandras írta:


> Vagy csak itt találtam meg


ez a ráadás


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént!


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

A boldogság emléke már nem boldogság, de a fájdalom emléke még fájdalom.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Amikor a boldogság egyik ajtaja bezárul, egy másik kinyílik. De gyakran oly sokáig tekintünk vissza a zárt ajtóra, hogy nem vesszük észre, amelyik megnyílt előttünk.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

17...hamarosan


----------



## vassjozsefandras (2010 Július 27)

Senki sem érdemli meg a könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli, az nem fog sírásra késztetni.


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## amy2 (2010 Július 27)

És és és IGEEN ! 20 !Hello


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

egyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

kettttttttttttő


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

háremmmmmmmm


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

nnnnnnnnnnnnéggggggggy légyyyyyyy


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

helloka


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

ötttttlökkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggggg


gabeszbusz írta:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnéggggggggy légyyyyyyy


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatokkkkkk


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

siraly az oldal


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

Hetekhétttttttttttttt.


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

most belokunk egy paleszt az oldal kedveert


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

Szeretnék belépni nyóc


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

nalun ma esik az eso


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

nagyon finom ez a palesz


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

kilencedik feles nemtudom hogy birom húszig


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

10 pálesz egy ser


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

leakarok tolteni egy szamot


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

11 már alig tudoooook irrniiiii


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

meg csak a masodiknal jarok


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

10-zen három


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

14 de a 48 óra csak holnap telik le


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

mar a 13. uzenet


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

15 addig meg nemtudok tölteni semmit


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

a 48 ora mar letelt


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

A U tvt nezzuk kozben


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

mar lassan kozeledunk a celhoz


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

17 már várom


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

gabeszka mar haladunk


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

18 de még nem töltünk.


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

fustoltcsulok lesz a vacsi


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

hello gerito


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

19 ez mért jó


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

de meg mi se toltunk


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

nem tudom


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

mar a celnal vagyunk


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

20 végeztem sziasztok. Továbi jó 20azást.


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az abc betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




ok!


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

Most várhato még egy napot.


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

hello


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

NNa kezdjük:2


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:3


----------



## dzsezo1 (2010 Július 27)

kicsi


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:4


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## gabeszbusz (2010 Július 27)

22


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

ti mit akartok letölteni??


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:5


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:6 (MI MIcsoda sorozatot)


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:7 (ÉS Te?)


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:8


----------



## eje75 (2010 Július 27)

21?


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:9


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:10


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:11


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)




----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:12


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

A


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:13


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:14


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:15


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:16


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:17


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

B


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:18


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

C


----------



## gerito (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

D


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

Folytassuk:19


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Kockázataimról és mellékhatásaimról kérdezze meg kezelőorvosát, gyógyszerészét."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"A gravitáció nem hibáztatható azért, hogy az emberek szerelembe esnek."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal."


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

NNa most már elég volt! 20


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Az az igazság, hogy az emberek nem igazán képesek összetört szívvel működni."


----------



## radwar (2010 Július 27)

+1 (biztos, ami biztos...)


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Bármin is bosszankodunk, az egészségünkkel fizetünk érte. Megéri?"


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Az embernek sem sikerülhet minden, még az Istennek is csak két dolog sikerült: a tavasz meg a ló."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Fontos és közismert tény, hogy a látszat olykor csal. Például a Földön az ember mindig szentül hitte, hogy intelligensebb a delfinnél, mivel oly sok mindent elért: feltalálta a kereket, New Yorkot, a háborút, egyebeket, mialatt a delfinek csak vidáman lubickoltak. A delfinek ezzel szemben azt hitték, hogy sokkal intelligensebbek az embernél - pontosan a fenti okok miatt."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Képzelőerőnket kárpótlásul kaptuk azért, amik nem lehettünk, humorérzékünket pedig, hogy vigasztalódjunk a felett, amik lettünk."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Bölcs embernek ló való, mert lóvá tesz az ember, és emberré a ló."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"A legfontosabb dolgokat a legnehezebb elmondani. Ha ezekről beszélsz, nevetségesnek érzed magad, hiszen szavakba öntve összezsugorodnak - amíg a fejedben vannak, határtalannak tűnnek, de kimondva jelentéktelenné válnak. Ám azt hiszem, többről van itt szó. A legfontosabb dolgok túl közel lapulnak ahhoz a helyhez, ahol a lelked legféltettebb titkai vannak eltemetve, irányjelzőként vezetnek a kincshez, amit az ellenségeid oly szívesen lopnának el. S ha mégis megpróbálsz beszélni róluk, a hallgatóságtól csak furcsálló tekinteteket kapsz cserébe, egyáltalán nem értenek meg, nem értik, miért olyan fontos ez neked, hogy közben majdnem sírva fakadsz. És szerintem ez a legrosszabb. Amikor a titok nem miattad marad titok, hanem mert nincs, aki megértsen."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"A lehetetlen csupán egy nagy szó, amellyel a kis emberek dobálóznak, mert számukra könnyebb egy készen kapott világban élni, mint felfedezni magukban az erőt a változtatásra. A lehetetlen nem tény. Hanem vélemény. A lehetetlen nem kinyilvánítás. Hanem kihívás. A lehetetlen lehetőség. A lehetetlen múló pillanat. A lehetetlen nem létezik."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Ha az út, amelyen jársz, állandóan fájdalmat okoz neked, akkor az nem a te utad."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Valahogy csak lesz, mert úgy még sohasem volt, hogy sehogy sem lett volna."


----------



## Krysta (2010 Július 27)

"Néha a legváratlanabb dolgok csöppennek az életünkbe. Aztán rájövünk, hogy nem tudunk élni nélkülük. Ilyen vagy te is."


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Köszi!


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

gj


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

f


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Be van fejezve a nagy mű, igen.
A gép forog, az alkotó pihen.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Év-milliókig eljár tengelyén,
Míg egy kerékfogát ujítni kell.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Fel hát, világim véd-nemtői, fel,
Kezdjétek végtelen pályátokat.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Gyönyörködjem még egyszer bennetek,
Amint elzúgtok lábaim alatt.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Mert ne azt tekintse célúl,
Önbecsét csak, ki nagyot tesz,


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Szégyenelve tenni másképp;
És e szégyen öntudatja


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

A hitványat földre szegzi,
A dicsőet felragadja. -
Ámde útad felségében
Ne vakítson el a képzet,
Hogy, amit téssz, azt az Isten
Dicsőségére te végzed,
És ő éppen rád szorúlna
Mint végzése eszközére:
Sőt, te nyertél tőle díszt, ha
Engedi, hogy tégy helyette. -


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

l


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

k


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

f


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Meséld el, lelkem, a szép nyárhajnali látványt, 
melybe ma szemünk ütközött: 
Az ösvényforduló kavicsos homokágyán 
váratlan egy iszonyú dög 
nyitotta, lábit cédán magasba lökve, 
míg izzadt méreg járta át, 
elénk, gúnyosan és semmivel sem törődve, 
kipárolgással telt hasát.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

A nap sugarai tán azért tündököltek 
úgy e sülő szemét fölött, 
hogy atomjaiban adják vissza a Földnek 
azt, amit az egybekötött. 
S e gőgös vázra mint nyiladozó virágra 
nézett alá az ég szeme; 
a bűz ereje az egész rétet bejárta, 
azt hitted, elájulsz bele.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

A mocskos has körül legyek dongtak, s belőle 
folyadékként és vastagon, 
fekete légiók, pondrók jöttek, s nyüzsögve 
másztak az élő rongyokon. 
S mindez áradt, apadt, mint a hullám, s repesve 
s gyöngyözve néha felszökellt; 
a test bizonytalan dagadva-lélegezve 
sokszorozott életre kelt.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

S e világ muzsikált, halkan zizegve, lágyan, 
mint futó szél a tó vizén, 
nagy mint a mag, melyet a gabonaszitában 
ütemre forgat a legény. 
A széteső alak már-már nem volt, csak álom, 
kusza vonalak tömege, 
vázlat, melyet csak úgy fejez be majd a vásznon 
a művész emlékezete.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Egy elijedt kutya a szirt mögé lapulva 
nézett bennünket dühösen, 
sóváran lesve a percet, amikor ujra 
lakmározhat a tetemen. 
- És hiába, ilyen mocsok leszel, te drága, 
ilyen ragály és borzalom, 
szemeim csillaga, életem napvilága, 
te, lázam, üdvöm, angyalom!


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

Igen! ilyen leszel, te, nők között királynő, 
az utolsó szentség után, 
csontod penész eszi, húsodból vadvirág nő 
s kövér gyom burjánzik buján.


----------



## irreall (2010 Július 27)

De mondd meg, édes, a féregnek, hogy e börtön 
vad csókjaival megehet, 
én őrzöm, isteni szép lényegükben őrzöm 
elrothadt szerelmeimet!


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

sziasztok


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

aa


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

5


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

*1*

1


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

14 üdv itt


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## krey (2010 Július 27)

21 és még mindig nem megy?


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

Én is szeretnék könyeket amik csak itt vannak fenn, legalábbis csak itt találtam meg


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

De bonyolult...


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

aha


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Vajh miért, ha úgyis megkerülhető?


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

Azért nem megy a 21 után sem mert 2napnak is el kell telnie


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Türelemre szoktat...


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

48 óra


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

2880 perc


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Meg elmélyülésre.


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

172800 másodperc


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

1000szer annyi miliszekundum


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xvi


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

3


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xv


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xiv


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xiii


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

4


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xii


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Xi


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

6


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

X


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Ix


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

7


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Viii


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

8


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Vii


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Vi


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

9


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

V


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Iv


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Iii


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Ii


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

és még ezerszer annyi mikro


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

a


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

s


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

d


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

f


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

g


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

h


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

j


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

k


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

I


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

l


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

Jud útállak


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

bvchncn


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

De bonyolult...


----------



## szyky89 (2010 Július 27)

Remélem ennyi elég lesz


----------



## borkacs (2010 Július 27)

Na...


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Egy kamaszlány fél óra társalgás után leteszi a telefont. Az apja megjegyzi:
- Nahát, ez rövid volt. Máskor két órát szoktál egyfolytában beszélni. Mi történt?
- Téves számot hívtam.


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Móricka bekiabál a matekórán:
- Tanárnő, kimennék a mosdóba!
- Kisfiam, talán "Elnézést, kimehetek a mosdóba?"
- De én kérdeztem előbb!


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

A sikertelen középpályás focista meghal, és a Mennyország bejáratához kerül. Hirtelen megjelenik előtte Szent Péter:
- Fiam, hogyan találtad meg egyáltalán a kaput...?!


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Jajj


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Az igazgató diktál a szőke titkárnőnek.
Titkárnő:
- Főnök úr, a vesszőt egy vagy kettő "sz"-el írják?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Az igazgató diktál a szőke titkárnőnek.
Titkárnő:
- Főnök úr, a vesszőt egy vagy kettő "sz"-el írják?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

- Doktor úr, halálosan el vagyok keseredve! A férjem részegen ordítozott velem, és a legsúlyosabb sértéseket vágta a fejemhez.
- És ezért tetszik telefonálni hajnali háromkor?
- Igen, mert nagyon nehezen nyugodott meg. Ahogy látom, szüksége van egy-két öltésre is!


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Hogy miért hagyott ott a feleségem?

A titkárnőm kettőkor beállított az irodámba egy félkész jegyzőkönyvvel. Mondtam neki, hogy háromra legyen az asztalomon. Ott volt. Nos, ekkor nyitott be az asszony...


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

A kígyó szotyizik a sarkon. Odamegy hozzá a nyuszika és azt mondja neki: 
- Kígyó, adj már egy marékkal! 
Erre a kígyó: 
- Nyuszika, te hülye vagy?!


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

kiss


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Két barátnő a város két végén lakik, hol az egyikük, hol a másikuk lakásán beszélgetnek. Egy esős napon így szól a szőke:
- Hadd maradjak itt éjszakára!
- Nem is engedlek el ilyen esőben.
A szőke egyszer csak eltűnik, majd ázottan előkerül. A másik kérdőre vonja:
- Hát te meg hol voltál?
- Hazaszaladtam a pizsamámért.


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

Xd


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Anasztázia grófnő szül. Már órák óta vajúdik, a párna csücskét harapdálja kínjában. A gróf bejön, letérdel az ágya mellé, könnyes szemmel simogatni kezdi hitvese kezét. A grófnő felnéz.
- Köszönöm az együttérzését - lihegi. - De ne könnyezzen, kérem. Nem ön tehet róla...


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

xD


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

hellooooooooo


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Az esetek 98%-ban igazam van. Kit érdekel az a maradék 3%?


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

:dddd


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

(8)


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Két közepiskolás beszélget: 
– Van házid? 
– Van. 
– Akkor tölts egy pohárral!


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

folyt köv...


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

- A feleségem azt mondta, hogy jó lenne, ha hoznék valami varázslatot a kapcsolatunkba. Erre én eltűntem otthonról.


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

...mondtam...


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

A feleségemmel vallási nézetkülönbségek miatt váltunk el. Ő azt hitte, hogy ő Isten, én pedig nem.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

...és még mindig...


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Orvos a betegnek: 
– Van egy jó hírem! Maga mégsem hipochonder.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

...detto...


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

...


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

A minap moziban voltam, és az előttem ülő két nő dumájától nem hallottam a filmet.
Mikor már nem bírtam tovább, megkopogtattam az egyikük vállát:
- Elnézést kérek, de nem hallok semmit!
- Hát remélem is! - felelte élesen. - Mert ez egy magánbeszélgetés!


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

.:.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

ááh ,kezdem unni


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Quasimodo üldögél a szobában, amikor bejön az anyja egy wok-kal a kezében.
- Hurrá, imádom a kínai kaját! – örvendezik Quasimodo.
- Nem vacsorát főzök, fiam, hanem ezzel vasalom ki az ingeidet. – feleli az anyja.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

pf...


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Doktorúr, a nejem lenyelt egy gombostűt. Mit tegyek? 
- Néhány napig gumi helyett gyűszűt használjon.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

és újra csak pf...


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

:d


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

:d:d


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

- Ha a vakok sötét szemüveget viselnek, a süketek miért nem hordanak fülvédőt?


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Ápolónő az idős bácsihoz a kórházban: 
- Józsi bácsi, babonás maga? 
- Én nem, lányom. 
- Az jó, mert holnaptól csak bal lábbal kelhet fel.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Mindenkinek megvan a joga a pénzkeresethez. Egy kisvárosi kocsma falán a következő tábla olvasható:

"Törődj a biztonsággal! Ne igyál és vezess egyszerre! Inkább csak igyál!"


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

– Mi történik, ha a Mikulás karambolozik? 
– Szánja bánja.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

- Anyu, te az én helyemben férjhez mennél a Péterhez?
- Kislányom, nézz a tükörbe. Én a te helyedben bárkihez férjhez mennék.


----------



## gbl (2010 Július 27)

Két kannibál bohócot eszik. Megszólal az egyik: 
- Mókás íze van, ugye?


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Egy asszony elégedetten nézegeti magát a tükörben, és odaszól a férjének:
- Mit szólsz, drágám? Az utóbbi két hétben 5 kilót veszítettem a súlyomból!
Mire a férj:
- Fordulj csak meg! Azt hiszem, megtaláltam!


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)




----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Légy kedves a gyerekeidhez! Ők fogják kiválasztani neked a nyugdíjasotthont.


----------



## symplybest (2010 Július 27)

*xd*

xd


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

- Mit kérdez először egy szőke nő, amikor megtudja, hogy terhes?
- ???
- Biztos, hogy enyém ez a gyerek?


----------



## putnyik (2010 Július 27)

Hé!
Te egyszerűen legjobb!
Nem csak 20 hozzászólást kell írnod?


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

De jó!


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

Így gyorsan lesz 20 üzenet!


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

Remélem


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

Nem


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

a


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

dd


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

tom, hogy mit írjak!


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

nem


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

aaa


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

más is ír! Xd


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

Xd


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

bbccc


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

ggggggggggggggggggghhh


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

lllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

jjcj


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

kkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkk


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

jhg


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

fdb


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

huhuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Az embert a kapcsolat teszi naggyá, melyben részt vesz, s a szerep, melyet felvállal. A kapcsolatot pedig az áldozat teszi naggyá, melyet meghozunk érte."


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

cvydb


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy carpediemre fecséreljem."


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

vxc


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

jó kis idézetek!


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Háza a csigának is van. Utazni a gólya is tud."


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

dddddddddddddddddjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

bcvb


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

btttttttttttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Ami igazán tiszteletreméltó egy emberben, az az álmai, az elvárásai önmagával szemben, és az erőfeszítés, hogy azoknak megfeleljen."


----------



## Laura177 (2010 Július 27)

last oneeeeeeeee


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Semmi sem teszi élőbbé és erősebbé az embert, mint egy ajándékba kapott élet, és a kihívás, hogy váljon rá méltóvá."


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

vxv


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

olkjihg


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

*szavakén küldöm a mondatot*

nyau...


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Egyetlen igazság van, a többi csak álca: Senki vagyok és semmim sincs; álmaim vannak csupán."


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

örülök


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

jjgjlvl


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

hogy


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"A legnagyobb szabadság a hűség maga."


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

km b


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

kkjbhv


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"A szeretet a másik ember vélekedésének, gondolatainak és álmainak tisztelete, együttérzés a hibáiban, és az az elv, hogy kisebb áldozatot hozunk azért, hogy neki ne kelljen nagyobb áldozatot hoznia."


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

megtaláltam


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

kjb


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"A tudás ismérve, hogy felelősséggel jár, vagy felelősségre mutat. 
Az az ismeret, amely nem párosul a felelősséggel való felruházással; nem tudás - csupán ismeret."


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

az


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

kékhkb


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"A legnagyobb tudás a nemtudás tudása. 
A legfelsőbb szint minden szinten ott lenni. 
A legnagyobb eretnekség kétely nélkül hinni. 
A legtisztább hit az újramegbizonyosodás."


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

na jó..


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

"Szeretnék szárnya alá bújni, hogy tarthassam röptében."


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

oldalt


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

lkékb


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

"minden egyes ember csak ember, ennél te sem vagy több"


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

''mint egy játékot - összerakjuk és szétszedjük"


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

kjjb


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

10


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

45


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

élk


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

11


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

áélmhggggggckcgck


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*egy pár üzenet*

egy


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

12


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

ÉL b


----------



## Piarmo (2010 Július 27)

Na, megvan a 20, mégsem engedi.. :O


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*egy pár üzenet2*

kettő


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

13


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*egy pár üzenet3*

három


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

14


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

élm


----------



## adria73 (2010 Július 27)

ll ki


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*na*

van nekem is egy pár jó hangoskönyvem


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

15


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*öt*

Mácsai Pál a király


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

16


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

17


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Sziasztok! Én nemrég regisztráltam,és nagyon tettszik!


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*nyolc*

egyéb ami jó


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

18


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*kilenc*

mindjárt tíz


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

19


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*tűz*

tíz


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Foglalkozik valaki táltos dobolással?


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

20


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*még csak tíz kell*

tízenegy


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Tegnap telihold volt...


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*pár kell*

még egy pár kell azért


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*hány*

hány


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Hihetetlen,hogy megy az idő...


----------



## brilliantstar (2010 Július 27)

már csak a két nap kell elvileg... vagy legalábbis e-book-ra pályázok és a 106. oldalon lévő katalógusra pályázok (meh rosoff - majd újra lesz nyér szerelmese vagyok)


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*2o másodpec*

asdf


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*kéne még egy pár*

a


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*még csak öt kell*

kell


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*hallám*

hallám


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*hallám na*

hallám na


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Mindenhol vacak idő volt ma?!


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

2010


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*Lars Dani*

a Jani most


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

július


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*uccsó*

elég volt


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

27.


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Zserbo 2009 Mi volt elég?


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Nem is hülyeség


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Nem tudok aludni


----------



## zserbo2009 (2010 Július 27)

*mégse enged letölteni*

fene


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Még 8......


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Még 7...


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Ez jó


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Hol a többi?


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Megtaláltam


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

El sem veszett


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Még kettő


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

És egy


----------



## Sylverbossy (2010 Július 27)

Megvan.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Éljen a Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma!


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Lomonoszov kabátujjának hajtókája leszakadt. Összetalálkozott az egyik udvari piperkőccel, aki
epésen megjegyezte:
– Kikandikál a tudomány!
– Egyáltalán nem uram, a butaság kandikál be – válaszolta Lomonoszov.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Idősebb Andrássy Gyula gróf külügyminiszter korában is szoros barátságot tartott fenn Munkácsi
Mihállyal. Bizonyos főúri körökben ezt rossz néven vették. Egy mágnás ismerőse egyszer szóvá is
tette:
– Hogy barátkozhatsz te ezzel a volt asztalos inassal? Elvégre mégiscsak a monarchia
külügyminisztere vagy!
Andrássy élesen kérdezte:
– Mondd, kérlek, ki volt Michelangelo korában a külügyminiszter?
– Honnan tudnám?
– Na látod! Pedig azt még te is tudod, hogy ki volt Michelangelo.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Csók István, a XX. század elejének
neves festőművésze egyszer a
Duna-parton sétált, s meglátott egy
nyurga alakot, aki a túloldali hegyeket
pingálta vászonra. Csók elindult
felé, és érdeklődéssel kérdezte:
– Mit fest, kollega?
A másik bosszúsan morgott:
– Semmi kollega!
Csók közelebb ment, megnézte a festményt,
és azt mondta:
– Pardon! Tényleg nem kollega!


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Jászai Mari vidéken vendégszerepelt. A partnere csapnivalóan gyenge színész volt. Jászai a próbán
küzdött vele, tanította, magyarázott neki – eredménytelenül. Este, az előadáson sikerült is elrontania
a nagyjelenetet. Előadás után így fakadt ki a művésznő:
– Mondja kérem, miért lett maga színész?
– Mert ellenállhatatlan vágyat éreztem a világot jelentő deszkák iránt.
Mire Jászai komor királynői fenséggel válaszolt:
– Akkor miért nem lett asztalos?


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

A színészek a Belvárosi Színház társalgójában háborogva tárgyalták, hogy hány tonna korom hullik évente a pestiek nyakába. Ekkor lépett be Fedák Sári – és mindenki elhallgatott.
– Na, gyerekek, miért némultatok el? Úgyis tudom, miről beszéltetek.
– Na, miről?
– A koromról.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Liszt Ferenc igen önérzetes művész volt, s a zenét mindennél nagyobb szentségnek tartotta. Egy alkalommal a pétervári udvarban hangversenyezett. Az egyik zenedarab közepén Miklós cár hangosan beszélgetni kezdett a mellette ülő előkelőséggel. Liszt erre váratlanul abbahagyta a játékot, de
olyan feltűnően, hogy maga a cár fordult oda hozzá:
– Mondja kedves Liszt, miért hagyta abba?
Liszt felállt a zongora mellől, udvariasan meghajolt, és azt mondta:
– Felség! Ha a cár beszél, mindenkinek el kell némulnia.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Móricz Zsigmondéknál a fiatal cselédlány csodálkozva látta, hogy gazdája napokon át az íróasztal
mellett ül, és ír. Nagyon kíváncsi lett, mit csinál az úr, s egy napon megkérdezte:
- Mondja nagyságos úr, mit teszik írni itt minden hajnalban órákon át?
- Regényt írok, fiam - felelte Móricz.
- Regényt?
- Azt.
- Nohát az szerintem nagyon felesleges munka ám!
- Felesleges? Miért?
- Azért, mert két-három pengőért annyi regényt kap a nagyságos úr a könyvesboltban, amennyit akar.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

A nagy francia író, Victor Hugo. Poroszországba látogatott. A határon a kérdőívet kitöltő csendőr megkérdezte tőle:
– Mivel foglalkozik?
– Írok – felelte Hugo.
– Azt kérdeztem, mivel keresi a kenyerét?
– Tollal – hangzott a válasz.
A csendőr beírta: „Hugo – tollkereskedő”.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Sheridan angol író, egyik komédiájában tiszteletlenül nyilatkozott az angol parlamentről. Ezért a bíróság úgy ítélkezett, hogy térden állva kell bocsánatot kérnie.
Az író elment az alsóházba, belépett az ülésterembe, térdre ereszkedett, majd fölállt, elővette a zsebkendőjét, leporolta a térdét és így szólt:
– De piszkos ez a ház.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Egy ifjú zongorista megkérdezte Mozarttól, hogyan kell komponálni.
– Ó, ön még nagyon-nagyon fiatal, igazán ráér a zeneszerzéssel foglalkozni – válaszolta mosolyogva a zeneszerző.
– De hiszen a mester már tízéves korában komponált!
– Az más! Én nem kérdeztem senkitől...


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Thomas Moore angol költő egy banketten összetalálkozott egy üresfejű „gentleman”-nel. Az úr, azért hogy feltűnést keltsen, az asztalon keresztül átkiabált a költőnek:
– Mondja, Mr. Moore, igaz, hogy az ön atyja szatócs volt?
– Igaz – felelte a költő.
– Hát akkor ön miért nem szatócs? – szellemeskedett a fiatalember.
Erre Moore végignézett rajta, és ezt kérdezte:
– Igaz, hogy az ön atyja úriember volt?
– De mennyire igaz! – húzta ki magát a pökhendi ficsúr.
– No, akkor ön miért nem úriember?


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Giottót szinte soha nem hagyta el a tréfás kedve. Egy vasárnap barátaival templomba indult. Az
egyik sikátorban szembe jöttek velük a közeli kolostor disznai. Az egyik megijedve nekirohant
Giottónak. A festő elvágódott. Miután feltápászkodott és leporolta magát, nem szidalmazta a disznókat, hanem mosolyogva fordult társaihoz:
– Hát nincs igazuk? Életemben már sok ezer lírát kerestem a sörtéjükkel, de soha még egy tányér levest sem adtam nekik!


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Meghalt a dúsgazdag uzsorás, és százezer aranyforintot hagyott a jezsuitákra, azzal a kikötéssel, hogy ha a fia nem volna hajlandó a szerzetesrendbe belépni, annyit adjanak neki az egész összegből, amennyit maguk akarnak. Szegény gyereknek egész életét megkeserítette apja zsugorisága, ezért nem akarta egyik tömlöcöt a másikkal fölcserélni. Elment hát a jezsuitákhoz, s bejelentette, hogy megmarad a világi életben.
[FONT=&quot]– Tégy belátásod szerint, fiam – mondta a rendfőnök kenetesen –, mi pedig apád végrendelkezéséhez híven adunk neked ötezer forintot. Mert ennyit akarunk adni. Kevesellte a fiú az örökséget, [/FONT]


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

de hiába ment bírótól bíróig, prókátortóI prókátorig, mindenki azt mondta, hogy az apjára vessen e mostohaságáért, ők nem segíthetnek rajta. A vándor deák is tudomást szerzett a végrendeletről meg a jezsuiták gazságáról, s azt mondta a fiúnak, hogy fogadja fel őt prókátornak, visszaszerzi neki az örökségét. Így is lett. Mert a tárgyaláson a deák így érvelt:


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

– A jezsuiták kilencvenötezer forintot tartottak meg maguknak, tehát ennyit akarnak. A végrendelet
pedig akként szól, hogy a fiút annyi illeti, amennyit a jezsuiták akarnak.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

Ezzel az okos érveléssel megnyerte a pert a deák. Az ítélet végül is úgy szólt, hogy a fiú fizesse vissza az ötezer forintot, amit kapott, a jezsuiták pedig adják neki a kilencvenötezer aranyforintot, amit megtartottak maguknak.


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

*[FONT=&quot]Szent PIO[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] született FRENCESCO FORGIONE (1887-1968) olasz kapucinus szerzetes jövendölése[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
"Magyarország egy olyan kalitka, amelyből egyszer még egy gyönyörű madár fog kirepülni. Sok szenvedés vár még rájuk, de egész Európában páratlan dicsőségben lesz részük. Irigylem a magyarokat, mert általuk nagy boldogság árad majd az emberiségre. Kevés nemzetnek van olyan nagyhatalmú őrangyala, mint a magyaroknak és bizony helyes lenne erősebben kérniük hathatós oltalmát országukra!"

[/FONT]


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

*[FONT=&quot]ENRICO FERMI[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] olasz atomfizikus (1901-1954)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Amikor Fermit megkérdezték, hogy hisz-e az űrlakókban, azt válaszolta:
"Már itt vannak, magyaroknak nevezik őket!"

[/FONT]


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

*[FONT=&quot]Nepáli papok[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 2005-ben kijelentették, hogy mindennap imádkoztak a Földért. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
"Most vajúdik a Föld és a Kárpát-medencében szüli a jövőt.”

[/FONT]


----------



## F. Kristóf (2010 Július 27)

*[FONT=&quot]TANPAI RINPOCE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] a nepáli Fehér Király kolostor vezető lámája magyarországi tartózkodása idején (2007) így szólt a magyarokhoz[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
“Önök, magyarok elképzelni sem tudják, milyen büszkék lehetnek nemzetükre, magyarságukra. Mi biztosan tudjuk, hogy a világ szellemi, lelki és spirituális megújhodása az Önök országából fog elindulni. A világ szívcsakrája az Önök örszágában, a Pilisben található. Ez a spirituális megújulás már megindult Önöknél!”

[/FONT]


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 27)

1


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 27)

2


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## sharki (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## sziporka78 (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

22


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

23


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

24


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

25


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

26


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

27


----------



## p.s.anett (2010 Július 28)

28


----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)

j


----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)

Nekem már megvan a 20 hozzászólás, mégse enged letölteni, miért?


----------



## Teddy1 (2010 Július 28)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


Egyetertek.


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

totalcar írta:


> nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


:d


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Egy


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Kanada


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

négy


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Ayn Rand, "Atlas Shrugged": 
"Ne hagyd, hogy a tűz kialudjon benned. Egyik szikra pattanjon a másik után. Még a kételyek mocsarában is. Ne hagyd, hogy a lelkedben élő hős elpusztuljon. A vágyak, melyekre életed magányos pillanataiban gondoltál, de soha nem érted el őket. Valóra válthatod a megálmodott 
sorsot. Mert létezik. Mert valóság. Mert lehetséges. És a tiéd."*
*
Do not let your fire go out, spark by irreplaceable spark in the hopeless swaps of the not quite, the not yet, and the not at all. Do not let the hero in your soul perish in lonely frustration for the life you deserved and have never been able to reach. The world you desire can be won. It exists. It is real. It is possible. It is yours.*


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*E.E. Cummings:
"Ha Önmagad akarsz lenni egy olyan világban, ahol minden arról szól, hogy megváltozz, és olyan légy, mint mindenki más, akkor meg kell vívnod minden harc közül a legkeményebbet. Ember vagy, tudsz küzdeni. Soha ne add fel."*
*
"To be nobody but yourself, in a world which is doing its best, night and day,to make you everybody else means to fight the hardest battle, which any human being can fight and never stop fighting."*


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*John Steinbeck, "Of Mice And Men":
"Néha megáll egy pillanatra az idő. Egy-egy jelenet úgy marad meg bennünk mint egy kimerevített kép. Elhalkuló hangok, lelassult mozdulatok. Semmi sem változik. Aztán elmúlik a pillanat." *

*As happens sometimes a moment settled and hovered and remained for much more than a moment. And sound stoopped and movement stopped for much, much more than a moment. And then the moment was gone.*


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Lucas: 
Azt mondják a hollók célhoz vezetik az utazókat. Mások abban hisznek, hogy a magányos holló szerencsét jelent. De egy egész hollócsapat rossz jel, zűrzavart és gondokat jósol.*


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Oliver Wendell Holmes: 
Many people die with their music still in them. Too often it is because they are always getting ready to live. Before they know it, time runs out.*


*Számtalan ember hal meg úgy, hogy lelkükben némán szól a zene, mert egyfolytában az életre készülődnek, és mire ráéreznének a saját dallamaikra, kifutnak az időből.* ​


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## Kata67 (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*John F. Kennedy:
A bátorság nem más, mint a siker és a tragédia varázslatos keveréke. Egy férfi mindig megteszi, amit meg kell tennie. Még akkor is, ha ez ellenkezik a személyes meggyőződésével. És közben legyőzi az akadályokat és a veszélyeket és a külső nyomást. Ez képezi minden erkölcs alapját. * 

*"The courage of life is a magnificent mixture of triumph and tragedy. A man does what he must, in spite of personal consequences, in spite of obstacles and dangers and pressures. And that is the basis of all morality". *


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Octavio Paz:
"A magány az emberi létezés egyik legményebb élménye és felétele. Az ember az egyetlen lény, amelyik tudja, hogy egyedül van."*

*Solitude is the profoundest fact of the human condition. Man is the only being who knows he is alone.*


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

hat


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## bdodo (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*A legjobb idézet az összes közül!*

*
Nathan:
"A tragédiák hozzátartoznak az élethez. Tragédia? És akkor mivan? Hagyjuk abba? Dobjuk be a törölközőt? Hát nem! Ha úgy érzed, hogy kész, 
a szíved megszakad, akkor is harcolnod kell, de állatira, hogy érezd életben vagy. Szenvedsz, fáj, hát ilyen az élet. Összezavarodtál és félsz? 
Helyes. Legalább valami mindig eszedbe juttatja, hogy valahol a jövőben vár rád valami jó, amiért érdemes harcolni."*


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

nyolc


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Henry Wadsworth Longfellow: 
"Az éltben minden a sors építménye, beékelődve az idő falaiba." *
*
* *We are all architects of faith, ever living in these walls of time.*


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Lucas:
"Az életben minden a sors építménye. Ne nézz gyászos képpel a múltba, mert soha többé nem jön vissza." *

*We are all architects of faith, so look not longingly into the past it comes not back again.*


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Ralph Waldo Emerson: 
"Nincs az a magánélet, ami ne lenne leleplezhető. A civilizált világban nem lehet titkot tartani. A társadalom olyan, mint valami álarcos bál, ahol mindenki eltitkolja az igazi személyiségét, de rejtőzködés közben lelepleződünk. "*
*
There is no privacy that cannot be penetrated. No secret can be kept in the civilized world. Society is a masked ball where everyone hides his real character, then reveals it by hiding.*


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Lassan növekszik...


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Scott Taylor: 
"Ne tekints hátra, ne vájkálj a múltban, mert ami elmúlt, elmúlt. És ne aggodalmaskodj a jövő miatt, mert az messze van. Élj a jelenben és tedd olyanná, hogy érdemes legyen visszaemlékezni rá. "*

*Do not look back and grieve over the past, for it is gone. And do not trouble about the future for it is yet to come. Live in the present and make it so beautiful, that it will be worth remembering.*


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Lucas:
"Életünk java része képzelgésekkel telik. Úgy suhannak el, mint a települések vezetésközben. Néha megszédülünk, ha valamelyik álmunk 
valóra válik, és tudjuk ez a pillanat több, mint elröppenő illúzió. Tudjuk, hogy ez a pillanat minden mozzanatával együtt örök marad."*
*
Most of our lives are a series of images, they pass us by like towns on a highway. But sometimes a moment stuns us as it happens and we know that this instant is more than a fleeting image. We know that this moment, every part of it, will live on forever. *


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*John Steinbeck:
A változás úgy jön, mint egy apró fuvallat, ami meglibegteti a függönyöket. És úgy kúszik elő, mint a fűben rejtőző vadvirágok titkos illata. *


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*A 2. legjobb idézet!*
*
George Elliot:
Az ember életében mindig a legelső nagy csapás váltja ki a legmélyebb kétségbeesést. Mert ilyenkor még nem tudjuk, hogy minden seb képes begyógyulni. És hogy a kétségbeesést egy idő után a remény váltja fel.*


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Ez is az egyik nagy kedvencem!*

*Shakespeare: A szerelem, amely változik, ha eléri a változás szele, nem szerelem. Mert a szerelem egy örök jel, mely háborgó viharokkal néz szembe, de meg nem remeg. A szerelem nem az idő bolondja, és az, ítéletnapig szilárdan kitart. *

*"Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds. It is an ever-fixed mark that looks on tempests and is never shaken. Love alters not with time's brief hours and weeks but bears it out even to the edge of doom." *

*
LOVE MY SWEETHEART FOREVER & EVER!!!* (L)


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Félidő


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Eleven


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Lucas:*
*A fájdalom néha olyannyira életed részévé válik, Aztán egy nap érzel valami mást, valami rosszat, csak mert az szokatlan. És abban a pillanatban, rájössz, hogy boldog vagy. *


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Twelve


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

Kezdőként:1


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Görcsösen erőlködünk, hogy valóra váltsuk az álmainkat: mindazt, amiről azt gondoljuk, hogy jobbá teszi az életünket. Hajszoljuk a pénzt, a népszerűséget, a hírnevet, közben elveszítünk mindent, ami igazán fontos: az egyszerű dolgokat, a társaságot, a családot, a szeretetet. Mindazt, amit valószínűleg már megszereztünk.*


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Haley88 már 18-nál van


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Zene idézet! One Tree Hill zene linkekkel!*

*"... Mert egy dal azonnal visszarepíthet egy pillanatba, egy helyre, de még egy emberhez is. Nem számít, mi más változott meg a világodban, az az egy dal ugyanaz marad, épp, mint az a pillanat..."
Sarah Dessen*
*
"A zene minden szomorúságunknak, minden örömünknek hangot ad. Senki számára nem kell lefordítani."
Helen Exley

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixGNoS-HCtU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHvzrmw9sso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwplD3Bwm5g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfYt3nHslfg&feature=related


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

És egy versike. 

Varró Dániel 

Lovasok 

Tripp-trapp, tripp-trapp. 
Fekete ló, fehér ló. 
Baljós az ég, viharló! 
De a két ló belevaló, 
fehér ló és fekete ló – 
süvít a szél: futnak! 
Kisüt a nap: futnak! 
Tripp-trapp. Tripp-trapp.


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*Kedvenc idézeteim a kedvenc sorozatomból One Tree Hill*

*Másik kedvencem!*

*Egy napon a partot elmossa a víz az óceán kiszárad a Nap kiég de én még azon a napon is szeretni foglak MOST és MINDÖRÖKKÉ!!! *


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Következő


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## Haley88 (2010 Július 28)

*The Notebook - Nicholas Sparks*

*Minden imára, amit mondtam, te vagy a válasz. Egy dal, egy álom, egy suttogás. "Nicholas Sparks"

**Nem sok mindenben értettek egyet. Tulajdonképpen semmiben. Állandóan veszekedtek, minden nap sértegették egymást. De a nézeteltéréseik dacára egy dolog közös volt bennük: imádták egymást. "Nicholas Sparks" *
*
Azt is tudom, hogy minden eddigi életemet azzal töltöttem, hogy téged kerestelek. Nem olyat, mint te vagy, hanem téged, mert lelkeinknek találkoznia kellett. "Nicholas Sparks" *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APyEzS3ozTM


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

Happy Hour!


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 28)

zzz


----------



## Aranyhold (2010 Július 28)

yyy


----------



## KPT (2010 Július 28)

21


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

Buszvezetők 

A buszvezetők mind mogorvák, 
odacsukják az utasok orrát. 
Ahogy az orrok ellilulnak, 
a buszvezetők felvidulnak.


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## rágica* (2010 Július 28)

Köszönöm! kiss


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Ezt megnézem, köszi!


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Megnézem, köszönöm.


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Köszi a linkeket !


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Köszönöm.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

*jó lenne*

minél


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

hamarabb


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

túl


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

lenni


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

ezen


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

*Anyós viccek*

A férfi bemegy a temetkezési vállalkozóhoz: 
- Szeretném elhamvasztani az anyósomat. 
- Semmi gond, holnap ideszállítjuk. 
- Nem kell, itt áll a kapuban.

- Uram! Akkor ön beismeri, hogy súlyosan bántalmazta az anyósát? 
- Igen. 
- Akkor hát nem szükséges őt is beidézni, ugye? 
- Talán mégiscsak jó volna megnézni azt az asszonyt, ügyész úr! Hátha enyhítő körülménynek számítana... 

- Hogy lehet az anyóst egy törölközővel megölni. 
- ??? 
- Előtte gondosan belecsomagolod a vasalót. 

A házaspár vendégségeben van a nagyszükőknél, és szól az após a vejének: 
- Jancsikám bekapcsoljak a hifin egy kis zenét? 
- Minek papa, mikor úgyis az anyós a hangadó! 

- De jó színben van, mama! Elmehetne egy kínai festőművészhez! 
- Miért pont kínaihoz? 
- Mert azok festenek sárkányokat. 

Esküvő után megkérdezik a kollégák Kovácsot: 
- Na, milyen a házasélet??? 
- Óóó, remek! Nemsokára velünk lesz egy pufók, fogatlan, visító teremtmény! 
- Csak nem babát vártok? 
- Dehogy! Hozzánk költözik az anyósom! 

- Hová rohan, Imre komám? 
- Halat ebédeltünk és az anyósom rosszul lett. 
- Na de az orvos pontosan a másik irányban lakik... 
- Nem oda futok, hanem veszek még egy halat. 

Egy ember fölmegy a barátja lakására. Mikor bemennek az ajtón, a pasi megszólal: 
- Milyen szép levélnehezéke van! 
- Ez egyfajta különös kőzet? 
- Nem az anyósom legutóbbi sütije!!! 

Két hídépítő beszélget. 
- Te, hogyan fogjuk letesztelni a hidat? 
- Egyszerű. Ide hívjuk a város összes anyósát, hogy álljon rá a hídra. Ha nem szakad le, akkor jó. Ha leszakad, még jobb. 

Folyik a lakodalom .Mari néni a fiatalok jobb oldalán ül, boldogságtól sugárzóan, Pista bácsi a bal oldalukon. Mari néni elérzékenyülve megszólal: 
- Édes gyermekeim! Azt kívánom, úgy süssön reátok a boldogság napja, ahogy annak idején Pista bácsira és reám sütött! 
Pista bácsi nem állja meg szó nélkül: 
- No, én csak annyit mondok, gyermekeim, hogy akkor nem fogtok napszúrást kapni! 

Egy férfit kétszeres gyilkosság miatt börtönbe vittek. Kihallgatáson kérdezték tőle: 
- Miért kellett megölni ezt a két embert? 
Válaszol a bűnös: 
- Mert az egyik szidta a feleségemet, a másik pedig dicsérte az anyósomat!


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

a macerán


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon jók!


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Jók a viccek.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

uncsi


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

ezeknek


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon érdekesek az irások.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

az üzeneteknek


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

a küldözgetése....


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Hasznosnak találtam.köszi.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

Ennyi


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Érdekesek az irások, elolvastam öket.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

idő


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

alatt


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Érdekesek az irások.


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

már


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

máshonnan is


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

letölthettem


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

volna


----------



## fNIcol (2010 Július 28)

az anyagot!


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok! Most regisztráltam, hogy tudjak könyveket letölteni!


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

De azért szétnézek máshol is.


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Főleg


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

a magyar


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

szerzők könyvei


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

érdekelnek.


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Ezeken kívül


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

vevő vagyok


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

különböző témájú


----------



## San (2010 Július 28)

Köszönöm az ötletet, ill. a tanácsokat!


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

könyveket keresek.


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Szeretem az emberi kapcsolatokról


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

a gyereknevelésről


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

szóló könyveket.


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

*Sziasztok!*

Olvasta valaki Duncan Shelley könyveit???
..azt hallottam róluk, hogy nagyon tutik!!!..igaz ez???


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Köszi


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

a segítséget


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

segítséget


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

a regisztrációhoz.


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

**

szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

Már


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

*...*

18


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

csak


----------



## Lunitari89 (2010 Július 28)

köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

*...*

17


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Írj bármiről!


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

*...*

már csak 16..


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

*???*

15..igazából ennek mi értelme???


----------



## szucs.mariann (2010 Július 28)

asszem megvagyok!


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

A legegyszerűbb visszaszámolni.


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Semmi.


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

De az sem baj


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

99999999999999999


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Jó neked


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

19 én nyertem


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

haladunk


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

nekem 8


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

de nem csüggedek


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

13 a legjobb szám!!


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

és már 10


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

......


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

na még 10


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

már csak 9


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

ezt az agyatlanságot


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

még hat


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Hány strigula kell még? meg a 20 másodperc


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

A legjobb úton haladok


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

??????????????


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Előre, még néhány


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

juhujjj


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Már csak kettő


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

végre a cél


----------



## bogesz1967 (2010 Július 28)

Meg egy a ráadás!


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## lindibindi (2010 Július 28)

00000000


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon jó ez a közösség!


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Július 28)

Mindenki nagyon segítőkész!


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Július 28)

Ebben a mai világban szerintem ez nagy érdem.


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog megtalálható itt.


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Július 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gypogacsas (2010 Július 28)

a


----------



## olil0 (2010 Július 28)

nekem most lett meg


----------



## olil0 (2010 Július 28)

akkor még várjak 48 órát?


----------



## izabella9944 (2010 Július 28)

*.*

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Már csak húsz hosszászólás


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Már többször ráakadtam erre a fórumra, főleg a letölthető könyvek után kutatva


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Július 28)

*Vígjátékrajongó*

Mindenkit tisztelettel üdvözlök!
Nagyon szeretem a régi olasz vígjátékokat és sehol nem találok szinte egyet sem jó minőségben, Megvásárolni sem tudom, mert fellelhetetlenek. Például: Languszta reggelire, Nem örökkön, nem örökké, vagy francia filmben hasonlók. Széplány ajándékba, Louis De Funes filmek (bár Funes filmem szerencsére elég sok van, főleg a koraiak hiányoznak). Peter Sellers és Walter Matthau is kedvenceim. Talán valaki közületek tud tanácsot adni.
Nagyon köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

hogy kell a 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni?


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

így?


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

hogy írogatok ide mindenfélét?!


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

megpróbálm


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

1111111111111


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

222222222222222222


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

húúúúúúúúú


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

egyébként


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

jó


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Nekem is tetszik a fórum, jó linkek vannak!


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

ez az oldal nagyon


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

van itt valaki?


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

esik az eső


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

na jó


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Nekünk 6 db cicánk van.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

lassan


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

megyek


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

2 fehér zsakettes és egy ezüst kiscica.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

és még kicsik? vagy már nagyobbak?


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

nekem már csak kettő hozzászólás kell "remélem"


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Az ezüst kissé szemtelen, és ez való igaz


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

mert az egyik szeme nem fejlődött ki.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

na megyek sziasztok


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Most látom, hogy itt gyorsan el lehet érni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Elletétben a többivel a félelemérzete sem fejlett!


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Így ezt fogom tenni


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

.


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

..


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

A kedvence a szalámi, amit képes a legnagyobb, cicánk szájából is kitépni!


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

...


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

....


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Meglett a fele


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

Már csak kilenc


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Moorogva hozzá nagyokat, mint aki biztos a falatok jogos megszerzésében.


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

Amúgy sokat eszik


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

többet mint a másik kettő


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

a zsakettesek


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

egy időben születtek


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

utolsó előtti


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

utolsó


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

mégis kisebb a zsakettes feketéknél


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

legutolsó


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

szemtelensége csak


----------



## sky69 (2010 Július 28)

+1 ráadás, biztos ami biztos


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

közelről érzékelhető


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

azonban ez az állapot


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

a legkevésbé sem zavarja


----------



## kk5619 (2010 Július 28)

virgonc mint a teljesen egészségesek


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Most léptem be ide, de elég zavaros ez az oldal.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

jajjj


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Úgy látom ide csak úgy irogat mindenki


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

nem értem, már megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

jól látod


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Megyek innen tovább...


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

egyébként jó az oldal, legalábbis én sokmindent találtam


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

hahóóó, írjon már valaki


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

ne unatkozzak már egyedül


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

!


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

!!


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

++++


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

.. vesszőcske


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

van itt valaki?????????


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

nincs?


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

na nem baj


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

úgyis megyek én is tovább


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Na csak visszajöttem.


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

további szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## narancsliget (2010 Július 28)

Nagyon új még ez a felültet, máshoz vagyok szokva


----------



## Ediiina (2010 Július 28)

t


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

első!


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

első!


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Rendes volt a Staff részéről, hogy beiktatta ezt az extra hozzászólási lehetőséget.


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Meglepő, hogy a keresgéléseim során mennyiszer akadtam a CanadaHun oldalára.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Ez azt bizonyítja, hogy jó oldal.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Letölteni azonban eddig nem tudtam róla.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

A 20-as korlát miatt.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Amit sajnos sokáig nem is tudtam.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Keresgéltem, mi lehet a baj.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Végül rájöttem.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Mert a Staff átírta a hibaüzenet szövegét.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

És így végre megtudtam, mi a probléma.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

A 20-as csapdája.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

De ennek nemsokára vége.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Már csak egy kicsit kell f*snom a szót.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Csak úgy pörög a számláló.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

A sima számlálást 20-ig banálisnak éreztem volna.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Hát írkálok kicsit.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

De hogy ne csak blabla legyen, írok egy idézetet.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Egyik kedvenc magyar mondatom így hangzik:
"Süvöltető irtózást lázzaszt bennem mély ínségetek, almányi könnyeket hempelygettetsz ki elmeredt szemeimből." (Csokonai Vitéz Mihály: A bagoly és a kócsag)


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

És íme, betelelt a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Gerillus (2010 Július 28)

Méltán mondhatom Kossuth Lajossal: "e percznek irtózatos nagyszerűsége szorítva hat le keblemre."

Jó le- és feltöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

héJAHF


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 28)

Es ha lejar a 48 ora akkor mar nem tudok letolteni anyagokat? Meg nem boldogulok, remelem en is bele jovok>


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 28)

Ezt a honlapot ajanlotak nekem es nagy hasznomra lenne, szuper jo


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Hát írkálok kicsit.


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

Felénk süt a nap!


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Béla


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

kiss


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Dénes


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Ferenc


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

:d


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Hedvig


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

János


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Lázár


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Nándor


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Péter


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Róbert


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Tibor


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

Mária


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

Mindjárt letelik a szabadidőm...


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

Felébrednek a lurkók


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

A 2x2 józansága hull rám


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

tenyeremre tettem lelkem, nézd milyen százlátó üveg


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

:2:


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

:d


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

\\m/


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

az egyik felébredt


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

az, amelyik ma tanult meg járni


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)

és most idejön


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

a szerda csak egy szerda


----------



## myrtyll99 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

*1-ső hozzászólás.*

Kérek mindenkit, hogy ezt ne olvassa el, mert elkezdem begyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

a csütörtök jelző csapat


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

*1-ső hozzászólás.*

Egyébként mi szükség erre a korlátozásra?


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

jó a felvetés.


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

3.


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

legalább az ember eltölt egy csomó időt a gép előtt


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

azért ezt is olvassa valaki


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

Aki komolyan akart csatlakozni, az úgyis "lenyomja" ezt a 20-at, aztán pedig "hallgatásba" burkolódzik.....


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

:s :d


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

juhuuuuu


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

szóval talán valami értelmes hozzászólásokat kellene produkálni...


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

juppijéé


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

ehhh


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

de nekem sem jut eszembe semmi...


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

nos... még van ez a 20 mp-es limit is.... ez meg minek? hoigy nagyon jól végiggondoljak egy esetleges Yest??


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

ne gondolj az elefántra!Na mire gondolsz?


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Vajon miért pont 20?


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

vagy ez csak engem zavar?


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

na igen, miért 20? lehetne 19...


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

blablabbla


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

vagy 25?


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

Norka, jól állsz.... mindjárt megvan!!!


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

hajrá, hajrá!!!


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

ott is esik az eső?


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

Húúúú, szerintem ez pont 20 volt!!!


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Igen, igyekszem


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

itt nem esik!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Nahát, velem is ugyanez a heylzet


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Szerintem a 20-as számot megteszem a lottón is


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

hátulgombolós már "letudta"... jó neki!!


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

Nyíregyházán sem esik


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

helló bugger!! jó "munkát"!!!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Itt mindjárt esni fog, és nagyon fúj a szél . De engem nem zavar, szeretem az ilyen iőt


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Most tényleg az időjárásról is beszélünk?


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

szia gaborvagyok!!! ) nem is vagyok gabor!! :_)


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

Norka... nem te kérdezted?? ))


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Vicces


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

húúúúúú... ez megint nem lehetett több 20 nál!!!!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Köszönöm, remélem remek lesz minden, a villámolvasást már 1,5 éve próbálom elsajátítani, talán a házi villámolvasás csomaggal végre tökéletesen sikerülni fog


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

még 3... 1.2.3


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

ja, már csak 2!!! haladunk!!


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Deeeee...viszont tény, hogy ha másról ne is, de erről mindig lehet beszélni


----------



## Cs4x4 (2010 Július 28)

És az utolsó!!! Mindenkitől búcsúzom!! Sziasztok!!
Azaz a fórumon még összefutjatunk, valami tényleg értelmes témában!
Üdv!!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Milyen igaz! 2 4 6 8 10 Nekem még 18,


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Visszaszámlálás:7


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Gratulálok, és viszlát!


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

oké, gyors kérdés, mi a kedven kajátok ?


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Görögdinnyenyami


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

nekem a sültkrumpli hagymás tejfölös szósszal ....


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Óóóó, görögdinnye! Pont tegnapelőtt ettem egyet, olyan jóóóóóó volt  Azt én is nagyon szeretem. Meg tudod mi jó még? Az őszibarack! Nyami!


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Na további szép napot


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Hajrá nóri, mindjárt megvagy!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Viszlát!


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

végre megebédeltem!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Kitűnő! Én is megyek ebédelni, szerintem estefelé még benézek...szia Gábor!


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

kéne még egy csomó hozzászólás :S


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

**

Én is köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

*-*

Egy fontos dolog miatt jöttem ide hozzátok. Itt megtaláltam azt a könyvet, amit epedve keresek. A címe: A suttogó titkai 1, illetve 2. (Remélhető) várandósságom idején szeretném ezeket olvasgatni Állítólag nagyon szuper dolgok vannak benne.


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

nagyon szuper dolgok vannak ezen a fórumon, remélem én is hasznos tagja leszek!


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Nos, ahogy visszaolvastam, másnak is sikerült. Tehát nincs lehetetlen Mármint a 20 hozzászólással kapcsolatban. Egyébként....én remekül elszórakoztatom magam. Olvasgatok itt nálatok, nézegetek.... kösz hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## hatulgombolos (2010 Július 28)

huhh


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Kedves Tündér80!
Válaszolva hozzászólásodra: igen, ez egy remek oldal. És ha itt megtalálod vágyad tárgyát, hát ne habozz. Csak beszélj és beszélj, azaz...írj és írj, lényeg hogy elérd a varázslatos 20-at...

Jah, kedvenc kaja? Hát...nemis tudom, szeretem a tésztás dolgokat. Mármint az olaszos kajákat. És édességfüggő is vagyok.


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Meglett a 20, mégsem tudom letölteni amit szeretnél, akkor ez most hogy van ?


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Ez tulajdonképpen azt jelenti, hogy kedvelem:
a kerek csokoládét, a gömbölyű csokoládét, a szögletes csokoládét, a lyukas csokoládét, a fehér csokoládét, a barna csokoládét....


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Továbbá a keserű és tejcsokoládét, a trüffeles csokoládét, a gyümis csokoládét. 
Egy valamit nem csípek: és az a csilis. Igen, tudom, ez most nagy szám...de akkor is. Nekem nem ízlik.
Másnak esetleg?


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)

Ötlet valakinek?


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Norka1986 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Ezen kívül, bolondulok a sütikért:
torta, süti, bármi jöhet Nagyon szeretek sütni is, persze azokat előszeretettel fogyasztom. Tegnap este 10 után megkívántam az aranygaluskát, és volt egy remek receptem rá, ami gyors és elég olcsónak mondható.
Ezt megosztom veletek...nagyjától, úgy sacc-kb


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

tetszik a fórum, köszi


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

jaj hogy fogok 20 hozzászólást írni?!


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Tehát a receptnek az volt a lényege, hogy "hogyan tüntessük el a maradék kenyeret...". Nekem volt otthon azt a csini de annál rosszabb ízű toast-kenyerem, ami sem nem édes sem nem sós, olyan semmilyen. Nos, azt kellett apróra felkockáznom, majd nyakon önteni 3 dl tejben elkevert 2 tojással, cukorral, van.cukorral. Ezt a masszát, vagy keveréket kellett egy jénaiba beletennem, és...


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

annyira jó könyvek vannak itt, amiket le szeretnék tölteni...


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

itt mindjárt esik az eső


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Norka1986 írta:


>


Norka!
Te már rég túlmentél a 20-on...vagy rosszul látom???


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

úristen még 15 hozzászólás..


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

úgy látom mindenki a könyvekre van rámozdulva


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Itt, nálunk az idő katasztrófa Hajdú-Bihar megye, Kelet-Mo.
Esik az eső, már 4. napja, folyamatosan! Gváááhh.


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

na tessék! Már esik is...dejó...


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Mindenkit köszöntök a fórumon!


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Sibi666 írta:


> úristen még 15 hozzászólás..



Sibi...te mit stresszeled magad? Ha válaszolgatnál a hozzászólásaimra egy egy igennel vagy "énis" vagy "tényleg"-gel, már meglenne


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Ti hogy viselitek ezt az esős időt?


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

4 napja? én pesti vagyok, itt nem esett...de most mindjárt leszakad az ég..


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Negyedik napja esik Szabolcsban.


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

Bocs Tündér, most láttam csak, hogy van, aki reagál))


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

De aztán jön a meleg augusztus.


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

na még 4 és meg is vagyok


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Ha tényleg fottó lesz az is, mint a nyár eleje volt...


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

Milyen könyveket szeretnétek?)


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

nekem még 10...


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

hát nem tudom menni sajna úgy se tudok sehova és ez az eső a lakásban elviselhetőbb mint az a rohasztó meleg :S


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Köszi Sibi666, hogy regálsz soraimra!


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Ami a korábbi meleget illeti, valóban nehezen viseltük mi is.


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Nem tudom...de az mégiscsak felháborító, hogy július végén pántos kisruha helyett farmerbe meg hosszú ujjúba kell itt csücsülnöm a melóhelyen
Ez nemis nyár


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

miért kell 48 órának eltelnie, hogy tölthessünk...? addig megőrülök


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

A 20 hozzászólás után el kell hogy teljen 48 óra nem?? Az megvolt?


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

A túlsó part? Az innensőről igen.


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

pántos kisruha? pulcsi, hosszúnadrág, zártcipő...


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Sibi666 írta:


> miért kell 48 órának eltelnie, hogy tölthessünk...? addig megőrülök



Aaaa ne is mondd! Én is ezt számolgatom.... valahogy csak kibírjuk.


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Na, semmi reagálás kedves fórumozók?


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Ez így meglehetősen egyoldalú párbeszéd...


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

Igen, 20 hozzászólás után 48 óra múlva tölthetünk...de méééér kell annyit várni?!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Azt hiszem, az időjárást kimerítettem...


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

potorimre írta:


> Ami a korábbi meleget illeti, valóban nehezen viseltük mi is.



Potorimre!
Engem a hideggel lehet kikészíteni és a csúf idővel. Imádom a meleget Hmm... és a sok-sok fokot A strandot, a napsütést, hmmm


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Témát kell váltani!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Jó lenne egy beszélgető partner!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

a türelem rózsát terem. ez esetben könyvet


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Kedves Tündér80!
Azért volt olyan meleg, hogy csaknem ájuldoztunk.
Persze víz mellett, az kibírható.


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

szívesen reagálok potorimre, de már nemtom követni mire


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Váltsunk akkor témát. Én már a kaján és az időjáráson túl vagyok. Hmm... nemis tudom. 
Egyébként akárhogy is nézem, szerintem tök jól állunk számilag Lassan közelít a 20.


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

még ketto


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Bár, aztán meg abba fogok beleőrülni, hogy 48 óra az 48 óra.


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

úgyhogy mindenkitől kérdezem: miért regisztráltatok ide?


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Kedves Gaborvagyok, 
örömmel olvasom, hogy türelemmel bátorítod magadat.


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

pikk pakk megvan ez így


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

akkor pénteken ilyenkor már mehet a letöltésssss...jaj de soká van!


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

bizony bizony a türelem fontos


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Miért regisztráltunk? Hát, mert könyveket akarunk olvasni, vagy ti nem?


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

már csak 3mat kell írnom


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Hmm... mézesmadzagként lebeg szemeim előtt a drága kis könyvecském


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

de bizony! sok-sok könyvet, amit úgy látszik csak itt lehet megszerezni....persze a könyvesboltokon kívül...


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Kibírunk 48 órát, még többet is...


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

utolsóóó hozzászólás))))))))))) jó szórakozást nektek is!!!!!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Igen meegoldódott a nyelvünk, már akinek...


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

najó még írok egyet, mer már úgy belejöttem


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Igen, igen, könyveket szeretnénk! De még mennyire szeretnénk! Oly annyira, hogy ha ezt most elküldöm, és még egyet, egy búcsú-üzit, akkor meg lesz a 20 Aztán jövök pénteken vissza


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Sibi, ez annyira rendes tőled!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Gondoljátok, érdekel valakit ez a sok hozzászólás?


----------



## Sibi666 (2010 Július 28)

kezdődjék hát a 48 órás várakozás...sziasztok!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

És tényleg ezért, nyomok egy bónuszt én is  Nos, mindenkinek további szép napot! És köszi hogy itt lehettem! 
Jah, és jobb időjárást a mostaninál.


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

Hát lekövetkezett számomra is a 20. 
Mindenkit sok szeretettel köszöntök, sok igazi szellemi élményt kívánok.


----------



## Tündér80 (2010 Július 28)

Én is elkezdem. Sziasztok!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

18 bibííííííí nekem már a reg kb 2 hónapja megvolt....


----------



## potorimre (2010 Július 28)

A legjobbakat. Örülök, hogy körötökben időzhettem.


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

19 na még 1 nekem is


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

20 további sok sikert!


----------



## baritronster (2010 Július 28)

plusz 1 a ráadás


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez az elso uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a masodik uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 3. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Nem tudom mi ertelme van ennek a 20 uzenete korlatnak.


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 5. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 6. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 7. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 8. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 9. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 10. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 11. uzenetem!


----------



## Sitike (2010 Július 28)

Holnap lesz a névnapom


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

*20 hszt szeretnék*

Ezek


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 12. uzenetem!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 13. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 14. uzenetem!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 15. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 16. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 17. uzenetem!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 18. uzenetem!


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 19. uzenetem!


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*Newbie*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## nemethmiki (2010 Július 28)

Udvozlet mindenkinek ez a 20. uzenetem!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*2.*

Kár, hogy csak most találtam rá erre a fórumra.


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*3.*

Tavaly jól jött volna a kanadai utam előtt


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*4*

Persze


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*5*

most is


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*6*

hasznos


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*7*

Vicces


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

Hello


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok!
ez az első


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*8*

így


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 28)

már csak 18 van!!


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*9*

írogatni


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 28)

és két nap :444:


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*10*

hogy


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

wortexhun írta:


> hello




2?


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 28)

hagyok holnapra is


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*11*

senki


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

remelem


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

lesz ertelme


----------



## epower (2010 Július 28)

+1)


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

ide irogatni


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

20x


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*12*

nem


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

es nem lesz halott


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*13*

olvassa


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

a link, amirol


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

leszeretnem


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*14*


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

tolteni


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

ezt az 1


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*15*

két


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

ebookot


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*16*

nap


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*17*

múlva


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

amugy en is '71-es vagyok, Miyako71


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

jahat, es a 2 napot meg ki kell varni...


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*18*

kiderül


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

csakaztan el ne felejtsek visszanezni 2 nap mulva


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

Te mit szeretnel letolteni?


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*19*

Szia WortexHUN!


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*20*

a '71-es jó évjárat


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

George R.R. Martin A tűz és jég dala


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

*21*

És Te?


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

szia!

en ezert jottem: Sötét háború - 3. AZ ŐRÜLT ISTEN DÜHE (R. E. Feist)


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

ezek vannak tole:

Martin, George R. R.	Kardok vihara	
Martin, George R. R.	Királyok csatája	
Martin, George R. R.	Lázálom	innen 
Martin, George R. R.	Trónok harca	
Martin, George R. R.	Varjak lakomája


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

Az is fantasy?


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

A Lázálom innen-t nem is tudtam, köszi!


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

persze hogy az


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

http://www.silverland.hu/termekek/608/25/

innen nezegettem par uj konyvet, es most probalom beszerezni oket.


----------



## WortexHUN (2010 Július 28)

najolvan, elertem a 20at, visszanezek 2 nap mulva, bye


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

elég új vagyok a fantasy világában... a silverland oldal hasznos lehet nekem


----------



## Miyako71 (2010 Július 28)

szia


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

a


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

b


----------



## zosya (2010 Július 28)

De jó, hogy vannak ilyen hozzászólások is.


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

c-bocsi nekem is kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

ds


----------



## zosya (2010 Július 28)

Én is nagyon kedvelem a fantasy és romantikus könyveket.


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## zosya (2010 Július 28)

Twilight témában is otthon érzem magam, nagyon bejött!!!


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

ll


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Nidnnnd


----------



## zosya (2010 Július 28)

Nem is néztem utána, hogy ilyen téma lehetőség van-e az oldalon?!


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Az erőszaknélküliség a tökély egyik állapota. Jelenti a célt, amely felé az emberiség természettől fogva, ha talán öntudatlanul is, halad.
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

A hormonok erős drogok. Hacsak nem mondjuk meg nekik, hogy mit akarunk, visszaütnek. 
Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Valljuk be: a világ egyre ostobább. Még néhány év, és egy kenyérpirító intelligensebb lesz, mint a gazdája.
Garfield c. film


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Minden emberi bölcsesség belefér e szavakba: "Várni és remélni!"
Alexandre Dumas


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

A tévé kiirtja a házi zenét, rontja a szemet, szétzilálja a családok életét, és egyáltalán, a teljes elhülyüléshez vezet.
Patrick Süskind


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Twilight


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

New moon


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Eclipse


----------



## Ercsi05 (2010 Július 28)

Breaking dawn,Mindnight sun


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, nálam is indul a 20


----------



## Kolla (2010 Július 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]Mielőtt elítélsz vkit, sétálj egy mérföldet a cipőjében. 
Ha utána még mindig elítéled, elég messze vagy tőle, és a cipője is nálad van...[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]"Sose azt nézd mennyibe kerül, hanem, hogy mennyit keresel rajta!"
(Meyer Lansky, a legsikeresebb amerikai gengszter, sosem tudták elítélni és természetes halált halt)[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden problémádat megoldja, de elég embert bosszant ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen kipróbálni.[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]A világnak több szerény zsenire van szüksége, olyan kevesen maradtunk[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]Az értelmesek egyik része okos, a másik része ostoba. Hasonló a helyzet a butákkal is[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]A valóság az, ami nem hajlandó megszűnni attól, hogy nem hiszünk benne...[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]Noé bárkáját amatőrök építették, a Titanicot meg profik.[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]A szerelem olyan mitha behu….nál,mindenki látja rajtad,de csak te érzed a melegét.[/FONT]


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]Pénzen nem vehetsz barátokat, de lehetőséged van színvonalasabb ellenségeket szerezni. Mancroft, Lord (1914-), brit politikus[/FONT]


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok! Tud valaki segíteni abban, hogy honnan tudnám letölteni Tatay Sándor: Kinizsi Pál című művét!!!


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

A hülyéknek nem csináltak országot, ezért laknak nálunk...


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

nekem nagyon kellene az unterwegs neu B de nincs rá időm hogy hozzászólásokat irogassak és a 2 nap i húzós, de máshol meg nem találom meg sehogy:S


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

"Az első korty a tudomány poharából ateistává tesz.
A pohár alján pedig ott van Isten." (Isaac Newton)


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

Ne kritizálj másokat, Ők pontosan azok, akik Mi lennénk hasonló körülmények között. (Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

*köszönöm*

köszönöm


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

*11*

11


----------



## tigrincs81 (2010 Július 28)

nekem csak Tatay műve kellene


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

22


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

33


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

44


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Miért rendelnek emberek dupla sajtburgert, nagy krumplit és hozzá light kólát?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Miért nem tudják a nők csukott szájjal kifesteni a szempillájukat?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

A citromlé miért tartalmaz mesterséges aromákat, és a mosogatószert miért valódi citromlével készítik?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Miért van kutyaeledel javított ízzel? Ki ellenőrzi?


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

55


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Biztos hallottál már a repcsik törhetetlen fekete dobozáról. Miért nem készítik az egész repcsit olyan anyagból?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Miért nyomja az ember erősebben a távirányító gombjait, mikor csak az elem kezd kimerülni?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Miért kell kimosni a törülközőket? Elvileg tiszták vagyunk, amikor használjuk. Nem?


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

Amikor az ember felfedezte, hogy a tehenek tejet adnak, vajon mit kereshetett ott valójában??


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

66


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de igy talán nem is lesz oly bonyolult. :smile: Kösziii!


----------



## zsoficcc (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

mivan?


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

Ha mások


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

de hülyeség


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

nem értem mire jó ez a 20 üzenet


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

az egyszerű regisztráció miért nem jó


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

*is*

is


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

mind1


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

ahha


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

*igy*

így,


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

uncsi...


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

1..2..3..4..5


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

77


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

akkor


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

én


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

na


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

is


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

hú na még 1 és 10nél járok..


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

88


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

így


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

hmm...


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

úgyúgy


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

szólok (végülis értelmesen is beszélgethetnénk)


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

99


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

de gyors


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## imakka (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

akar


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

lenni


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

, pedig


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

nem sietünk


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

*elegge sietek fontos*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 fontos


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

Nem hiszem el, 20 uzenetet kell kuldjek?


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

Megeri, mert nagyon sok jo konyv van feltoltve


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

csak szuksegem lenne egy regota keresett konyvre


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

* Nicholas Sparks: A leghosszabb ut
*


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

remelem megtalalom


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

igen meg kell 3 uzenetet kuldjek


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

vagyis 13 most mar12


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

sehová


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## sirokko36 (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

nem rohanunk


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

sehová, mit ér az élet, ha


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

nincs benne csak rohanás


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

az élet az nem ilyen, de ha éppen ma semmilyen


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

azért az a hibás, kinek az élet csak rohanás. és senki-senki más!


----------



## balanta (2010 Július 28)

vege ez az utolso


----------



## kvan (2010 Július 28)

pam-pam


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

Üdvözlet


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

"Ha el akarod képzelni a jövőt, képzelj el egy csizmát, amely örökké egy emberi arcon tapos."


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

alma


----------



## Zolinz (2010 Július 28)

ananász


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

A


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

B


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

C


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

D


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

miért 20 kell...olyan sok xd lehetne mondjuk 3


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

mire kész leszek... kész leszekDxd


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

sálálááá


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

blablabla... abcdefghijklmn...


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

jkdshjgk


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

ahjjj kezdek fáradni xd pedig még csak a fele van meg


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

12234566774334


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

sfdsggh


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

354tg


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

43646rgfhg


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

na már csak 6 kell xd


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

és mostmár csak 5..mennyit küzdök lilláért (L))


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

és mostmár csak 4


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

mostmár csak 3 xdxd


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

már csak 2 kell xdxd


----------



## doricici (2010 Július 28)

na már csak egy kommenttt jeee xdxd


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Sajna nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## lopatyin (2010 Július 28)

a


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Éltem én is több mint egy évet Torontóban ,és imádtam Kanadát!


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*üdv*

Üdv.mindenkinek!Én is úgy vagyok vele,hogy nem igazán tudok mit írni!


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> Üdv.mindenkinek!Én is úgy vagyok vele,hogy nem igazán tudok mit írni!


?!


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

A Lawrence és a Bathurst st. sarkához laktam közel.


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

sziasztok, mér csak 18


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

A Glengrove Avenue-n!


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

nagyon sok szép könyv vár letöltésre


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

engem az ezotéria vonz


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Az F. & J. Renovation-nál melóztam.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*is*

Ismét Üdvözlök mindenkit ,miről írjak?


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

na és persze a művészetekkel kapcsolatos könyvek


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> Ismét Üdvözlök mindenkit ,miről írjak??Segítsetek!


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> 74krisz írta:
> 
> 
> > Ismét Üdvözlök mindenkit ,miről írjak??Segítsetek!


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Imádtam Torontót!


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

én még nem jártam Kanadában


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

Bizosan szép ország lehet


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

csak nagyon hideg


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

legalább is úgy hallottam


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*Abc*

Abcdefghijklmnoprstuvzsctrziuio


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

lakik ott egy rokonom


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

tavaly kapott munkát


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*abc*



74krisz írta:


> Abcdefghijklmnoprstuvzsctrziuiolmkiokuziuzjhgts12654789


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

ő mondta hogy télen -45 fok is van


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> 74krisz írta:
> 
> 
> > Abcdefghijklmnoprstuvzsctrziuiolmkiokuziuzjhgts12654789


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

asdfjklé


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

itt változékony az idő


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*126*



74krisz írta:


> Még 17 hozzászólás .Nagyon nehéz miről írjak?!


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Mi a a barátnőmmel ,akkor a csodák országának hívtuk.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> 74krisz írta:
> 
> 
> > Még 17 hozzászólás .Nagyon nehéz miről írjak?!


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

ma már sütött a nap


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

és esett az eső is


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*Abc*



74krisz írta:


> hozzászólás még 16 és minden ok.


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

talán holnap jobb idő lesz


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

én nagyon szeretném


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

-20 volt a leghidegebb Torontóban akkor.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

doricici írta:


> A


abcdertgfrtzhjuikloi4lépokmnuikjkui


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

ez az utosó hozzászólásom ma


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

na mág egy ráadás


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)

puszi mindenkinek


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> abcdertgfrtzhjuikloi4lépokmnuikjkuilépoikoi


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

nekem még van egy pár vissza


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> 74krisz írta:
> 
> 
> > abcdertgfrtzhjuikloi4lépokmnuikjkuilépoikoi


----------



## tünde66 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

a hidegre visszatérve a rokonom azt mondta Winipegen télen volt hogy gázolajjal locsolták le a kocsik kerekét és begyujtották, mert odafagyott az aszfalthoz


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Kukorelly Endre

Egyszer csak lett egy nőm, Emőke.
Megkértem: egy kis-sé bedőlne?
Bedőlt vagy háromszor
délután háromkor,
és estig még négyszer e nőke.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*nekem*



74krisz írta:


> Nekem is de még jó pár!!! De sebaj!


----------



## adelhege (2010 Július 28)

**

Én is köszönöm a lehetőséget, bár ennek így nem sok értelme van. 
De elkezdek gyűjtögetni.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Papp Gábor Zsigmond

Kérték a katonák Báthoryt,
küldjön két kurtizánt, táborit.
Fontos a pátria,
de azért pár pina
még nagyobb tettekre bátorít.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> 74krisz írta:
> 
> 
> > Nekem is de még jó pár!!! De sebaj!


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Csak ott nem gond kifizetni a fűtést!!


----------



## adelhege (2010 Július 28)

abc


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Várady Szabolcs

Volt egy nő, úgy hívták Emese
Nem tudni pór volt, vagy nemes-e.
Egyszerre két úr jól
elölről-hátulról…
Mit mondjak? Nem rebbent szeme se.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Várady Szabolcs

_Kihaltak-e a vizigótok?_

Így szólt egy jány (neve Gizi vót),
miközben dugta egy vizigót:
„Aszongyák, kendtek, vizik,
kihaltak mind egy izig.
Még ilyen… passzentos… vizijóóót!”


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Nekünk az albérleti díjban benne volt a rezsi is. Magyarországon hogy is van ez?


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Várady Szabolcs

Pilátus így szólt (a Poncius):
„Legszentebb jussunk a puncijuss!”
„Az igaz nem hamis,
ha pogány mondta is.” –
vélte egy pápai nuncius.


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*abc*

még néhány hozzászólás és megvagyok!....


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Jó a versike!


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Névtelen szerző

Egy kis hölgy a Trent partján, lent,
jól tudta, hogy az mit jelent,
ha így szólnak: „Drága,
meghívnám egy teára.”
Jól tudta, mit jelent – de ment.
_
(Gergely Ágnes fordítása)
_


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> még néhány hozzászólás és megvagyok!....


????!!!!


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Lator László

Kettesben volt Tünde Balgával –
Kirukkolt Balga a farbával.
Hah, Balga! Patvarba!
Ah, farba!... Hah, nyald a…
Tünde így nyüstölte – szűz dühe, hajh! rávall.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Szivesen vissza is mennénk, csak itthon kellene hagyni a családot, meg mindent feladni!


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Pásztori Molli

Volt egy nő, úgy hívták Abigél,
Úgy hírlik, él-hal a palikér’.
Bokorban, motelban,
Otthon a fotelban
Kettyint ő, azt mondja, amíg él.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Orbán Ottó

_A gaz nőgyógyász_

Volt egyszer egy gaz nőgyógyász. Gaztette,
hogy az ujja helyébe a f-t tette.
„Betudható-e asztmámnak,
hogy úgy érzem, mintha b-nának? –
kérdezte a nő a gaz orvostól, aki épp azt tette.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

és persze a bizonytalanért! Túl nagy kockázat!


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Bertók László

Zötyögött két ember szekéren.
„Nagyon zörög a kerék, kérem!” –
kiabált az utas.
Majd a kocsis: „Mi az?!…
Úgy zörög a kerék, nem értem?!”


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Bertók László

Volt egy úr, lakhelye Keszthely.
Lucskosan ébredt föl reggel.
„Tönkretesz ez a nő!” –
intették. Mire ő:
„Ernyővel feküdjek, ember!?”


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Bertók László

Élt egy úr, lakhelye Nemesdéd.
Ritkán volt otthon, ha keresték.
S mert ágyról-ágyra járt,
sok gyereket csinált,
csak tartást fizetni b*szott rég.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Két gyerekkel már nem olyan, mint amikor ketten, kockázat nélkül vágtunk neki a világnak.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Kerék Imre

Volt egy nő, úgy hívták: Helga.
Nőül kérte őt egy belga.
Ám még a kézfogó előtt
jól meg... táncoltatta a nőt
a pamlagon, egy kis hotelba.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Nem volt veszíteni valónk, maximum a repülőjegy ára.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Csak maradni kellett volna. Bár ki tudja, hogy alakult volna azóta?


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Kerék Imre

Volt egy nő, úgy hívták: Krimhilda,
nagydarab szőke germán firma.
Meg akarta dugni egy angol
cingár zongorahangol-
ó, de sajnos, csak félig bírta.


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Azóta biztos ott is sokminden változott, de nagyon szívesen gondolunk vissza minden percére.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

Végtelen boldogság, melyet csak egy levélrezdülés vászt el a végtelen kétségebeeséstől. Hát, nem ez az élet?


----------



## blackjackpub (2010 Július 28)

Életünk legnagyobb kalandja volt. We love Canada!!!


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Imreh András

Holnapra kéne egy limerik
De honnan vegyem a rímeit?
Nincs ennél nyomasztóbb!
Nézem a fagyasztót,
hátha van otthon kis mirelit.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Várady Szabolcs

Van egy nő, úgy hívják, Etel.
Egész nap a Neten csetel.
Akadt egy kérője,
de magát mér' ölje:
„Vegyen csak téged a Net el!”


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

Úton lenni a boldogság, megérkezni a halál.


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Tóth Krisztina

Volt egy srác, úgy hívták, Nemecsek.
Megesett köztünk egy néma csók.
Nincs arra szókészlet,
hogy aztán hogy nézett,
de sajnos ennél több nem esett.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Nádasdy Ádám

Volt egy úr, úgy hívták: Jónás,
ráfért egy jókora gyónás.
El is ment; darálta,
a pap meg halálra
rémült, és azóta kómás.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

Több nap, mint kolbász.


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Nádasdy Ádám

Élt egy úr a messzi Győrbe',
bele volt zúgva egy őrbe.
Szólt: "Szeress, fegyveres!
Légy hozzám egyenes -
de azt se bánom, ha görbe."


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Varró Dániel

Volt egy úr, lakhelye Alaszka,
Nejét egy barlangba falazta.
Kérdezték: „miért tette?”
Azt mondta: „Mérgembe.
Untam a heringet fagyasztva.”


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

"Elmúlt, mint száz másik pillanat, mégis múlhatatlan, mert szívek őrzik, s nem szavak.'"
 Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

"Életünk boldogsága parányi töredékekből áll össze - az apró, elfeledett csókokból és mosolyokból, egy kedves pillantásból, avagy egy szívből jövő jókívánságból."
Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Szeretni annyi, mint vállalni a legnagyobb kockázatot. Jövőnket és boldogságunkat adni valaki kezébe. Engedni, hogy kétkedés nélkül bízzunk valakiben. Elfogadni sebezhetőségünket. Én pedig szeretlek.
 Helen Thomson


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Szeretni valakit az több, mint egy erős érzés: az döntés, ítélet és ígéret.
 Erich Fromm


----------



## Gerbik (2010 Július 28)

Varró Dániel 

_(sms #6)_

„hogy mondjam el milyen nagyon szeretlek én ha bakker
nem áll rendelkezésre több csak 160 karakter”


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Nem az állandó fogadkozás a hűség bizonyítéka, hanem az egyszer kimondott és megtartott fogadalom.
William Shakespeare


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Most valóság lesz minden édes remény,
Mely ott él a szív rejtekén.
Az élet és a szerelem tárt karokkal vár,
S hogy szép lesz-e, csak rajtunk áll.
 Alexandr Fagyejev


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

A jó házasságban nincs egyenlőtlen és egyenlő. Mindkét fél hiányt tölt be a másikban, mindkettő gondolatot ad a gondolatnak, célt a célnak, akaratot az akaratnak, s így gazdagodnak ők. Egy lélek és egy test. Együtt dobbanó szív: egy élet.
Alfred Tennyson


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Idő, állj meg egy pillanatra,
s ti, suhanó percek, várjatok,
amíg ők ketten esküt tesznek,
hogy egymáshoz örökké hűek lesznek,
csak addig várjatok!
 Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

How many rings do you need when you get married?


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Jó érezni, hogy szeretlek.
Nagyon és egyre jobban,
Ott bujkálni két szemedben,
Rejtőzködni mosolyodban.
Érezni, hogy szemeid már
szemeimben élnek és néznek,
S érezni azt, ha szép, veled szép
És csak veled teljes az élet.
 Illyés Gyula


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

three


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Csaba! 
Én kaptam egy eljegyzési gyűrűt, mikor megkérték a kezem, és az esküvőn majd a párom is és én is felhúzzuk a karikagyűrűket.


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

engagement ring, marraige ring and then a suffering


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Csaba! Szegeden laksz?


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

just a joke! angliában hallottam és többet nem is tudok angolul, ha esteleg küldenétek hálás lennék érte.


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

na persze!


----------



## csaba2000 (2010 Július 28)

igen, miért?


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

mit is küldjünk?


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

csak a viccre írtam. Menyasszonyként nem találom olyan szörnyűnek a házasságot. Bár a férfiak nem így látják  Te nős vagy? Már ha tegezhetlek. Nem ismerem a korod.


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

dfsd


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Hajrá Fradi!!!


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Illés!


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Lgt!


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

.


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Je!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

-Miért ugat a kutya?
-???
-Mert mit csináljon, nyávogjon!? XD


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Ígérd meg azt, hogy kezed
Kezemből vissza nem veszed,
S hogy szeretni fogsz akkor is,
Mikor már én is vén leszek.
(Heltai Jenő)


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

...


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Jó estét nektek! Megyek Cougar Townt nézni. Az egy kitűnő sorozat, aki szereti a vígjátékokat, nézzen bele-nem bánja meg-.


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

:d


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Hány ember dogozik a Trabant-gyárban?


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

erről jut eszembe, én is megnézem a TV műsort
Tegyétek ti is azt!


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

hehe


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

3!


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Vicus85 írta:


> Ígérd meg azt, hogy kezed
> Kezemből vissza nem veszed,
> S hogy szeretni fogsz akkor is,
> Mikor már én is vén leszek.
> (Heltai Jenő)



Hát ez gyönyörű !:55:


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Egy szab,egy hajtogat,egy ragaszt,


----------



## Vicus85 (2010 Július 28)

Nincs semmi jó a TV-ben.


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

))


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

az


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

na


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

kész


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Vicus85 írta:


> Nincs semmi jó a TV-ben.



Dehogynem!
Atlétikai EB az Eurosporton!


----------



## uvegtigris20 (2010 Július 28)

Yesss


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Igen az!


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Kellene 30 dkg La Pari?


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Jöjjön!


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Cba!


----------



## Raddix (2010 Július 28)

Pars Krisztián!


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

erghtj


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

lékh


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

éphbghda


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

jdiiéh


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

iouhgőáé


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

rgregtg


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

*üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Nem tudom mit írjak neketek így hirtelen?!


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

thwj


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

74krisz írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!Nem tudom mit írjak neketek így hirtelen?!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

tjhtsrjrjej


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

khlzv


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Nem tudom mit írjak!Nagyon jó témákat lehet letölteni!


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

éljgbllllizpé


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

hthtrjk


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

kertehztrnyxmjskjerjrr


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

jtrjrwtk


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

jurzrteuuiwokdhtrg


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

léupozuitikgfjurijdfurted


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

ékitgpéib


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

Üdv nektek !Jó témákat találtam!


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

8troö8z


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

Már csak néhány hozzászólás kell


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

kflurzetgsdhjsjksklrorr


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

őo9gzuőzv


----------



## 74krisz (2010 Július 28)

nagyon oké


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

hoigz86fr


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

tzjkdkj


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

San írta:


> Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
> Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

penrhota


----------



## Wintersister (2010 Július 28)

boccs mindenki


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

hali


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

b


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

s


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

üdv


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

asass


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

me


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

20


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

gaga


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

19


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

f


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

e


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

mizu?


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

megvagyogatok


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

k


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

kell a 20?


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

Nekem mindjárt kész


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## somesz77 (2010 Július 28)

Csá


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Helló! Milyen magyarnak lenni Kanadában? Korrekt a többi náció? Vagy annyiféle népség van ott, hogy eggyel több vagy kevesebb édesmindegy? Csak kíváncsiskodok, nem óhajtok kivándorolni)


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Vajon...


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...fog...


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...valaki...


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...reagálni...


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

jajaja


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

Én csak Canada szimpatizáns vagyok


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

:d


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## Ferqu (2010 Július 28)

bingo


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Köszi!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Lady Gaga forever!!!!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Felkészülés-Előzetes áttekintés-Fótóolvasás-Aktiválás-Sebesolvasás


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Kórházban voltam,


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

találkoztam egy lánnyal,


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

20 üzenetre fel!


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Már csak 3-heh!


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

a keleti kultúra vonzotta


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

És mi volt a kishölggyel?


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Engem már úgy 30 éve.


----------



## bugger (2010 Július 28)

Na megvan a 20, viszlát kedveskéim!


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Jóga, agykontroll,stb...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Megígértem Neki,


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

viszek ajándékot,


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

ha megyek látogatni.


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Leültem a géphez,


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

és rátok találtam.


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...az...


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...előbbi...


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...megjegyzésemre...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Végre


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...vagy...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

egy oldal,


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...hiába...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

ahol jól érzem magam.


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...tépem...


----------



## nostian (2010 Július 28)

*.*

Sziasztok!


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...itt...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Ez valahol,


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...a...


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

megnyugtat.


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

A neten annyi már a szemét,


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

...számat?


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

hogy, valódi felüdülés


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

itt lenni.


----------



## sophie02 (2010 Július 28)

3. üzi


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Mondjuk nem lep meg, hogy válasz nélkül maradtam, mindenki csak a kötelező húsz hszre gyúr itt, nem mélyenszántó eszmecserére vágyik.


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Még fogok írni.....


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Ha őszinte akarok lenni, akkor be kell vallanom, hogy én sem vagyok kivétel.


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Addig is köszöm canadahu


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

Jó könyvet olvastam!


----------



## csineva72 (2010 Július 28)

Van a fórumban valaki Eger környékéről?


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

És Szegedről van valaki esetleg?


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

papuba írta:


> Mondjuk nem lep meg, hogy válasz nélkül maradtam, mindenki csak a kötelező húsz hszre gyúr itt, nem mélyenszántó eszmecserére vágyik.



Hát igen 

De mire másra lenne a topik


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Sajna rákényszerítik az embert az ilyen majomságra, de ah egyszer kell az a regény, és máshol nem találtam meg, akkor ez ne legyen akadály!


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Amúgy egész jó ez a fórum, be fogok nézni rendszeresen.


----------



## papuba (2010 Július 28)

Na, és most, mivel meglett a húsz hsz., megyek, megkeresem a könyvet, aszt' örülök!


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

papuba írta:


> Na, és most, mivel meglett a húsz hsz., megyek, megkeresem a könyvet, aszt' örülök!


Már én is szívesen tartanék ott ,de nem fogom emiatt szétoffolni a fórumot


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

Már nem sok kell!


----------



## FeketeS (2010 Július 28)

És készen is vagyok, köszönöm ezt a topikot!


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

1


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

2


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

3


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

4


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

5


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

6


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

7


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

8


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

9


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

10


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

11


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

12


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

13


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

14


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

15


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

16


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

17


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

18


----------



## endru1 (2010 Július 28)

üdv


----------



## szoszofifi (2010 Július 28)

köszönöm


----------



## hajnalpir (2010 Július 29)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!

Nekem is él egy-két ismerősöm Kanadában.
Szeretettel üdvözlöm a Kanadai magyarokat innen Magyarországról!


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Kezdem a hozzaszolasokat Hofi idezettel: Művész úr, régen láttam! Ja, régen én is.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Megismer? Mire az eladó: Nem. Én vagyok a vevő!


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: A korrupció az, amiből mi kimaradunk


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Mindennek van határa, kivéve az emberi hülyeségnek és a Szovjetuniónak


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Mire jó a kerekes kút? Oda lehet tolni, ahol víz van


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Isten, Haza, Család! = az Isten se megy haza, amíg otthon van a család...


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Az élet olyan, mint a motor. Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: "Ezt én nem értem. Fogták, oszt puff, kirúgták a Postabank egész elnökségét. Orbán Viktor jött, menedzs–ment."


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: "Én vagyok a magyar népgazdaság. Azért vagyok felakasztva, mert így legalább úgy látszik, mintha állnék."


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Magyarországon az egy főre jutó bunkók száma: kettő.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Hát, szélvédettnek szélvédett, de megmarad a büdös is... (Kárpát medence)


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Tee figyelj, a te feleséged hogy szeretkezik? – Van, aki dicséri, van aki nem...


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: A világon az emberi ész van a legjobban szétosztva. Mindenki meg van győződve róla, hogy neki egy kicsivel több jutott.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Az elvtársak kedveskednek az egyháznak. ...hátha odaadja a perselyt.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: A lét határozza meg a tudatot. Ha megisszuk a lét, a tudat elszáll.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Hé! Te! Nem ismersz meg? – Nem. Hát nem emlékszel? – Nem. – Hát együtt lőttük a pártházat! – Mikor? Melyiket? – Mikor melyiket!


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Tudod mit csinálok, ha kijózanodom? Berúgok, képzeld el! Te-tervgazdálkodás a lényege az egésznek.


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Anyósom fekszik az ágyon: – ...Jaaaaj. ...Meghalok... Egy pók mászik a plafonon... – Anyuka! Egyszerre csak egy dologgal tessék foglalkozni!


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi: Művész úr, régen láttam! Ja, régen én is!


----------



## djlaci61 (2010 Július 29)

Hofi - ezek voltak az idezetek, ezzel elertem a 20-at, remelem, jot nevettetek


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

Üdvzlök mindenkit Istvan vagyok.


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

hahaha


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

xdxddxxd


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

:d


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

:33::33::33:


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

:444:


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

kjkljhlkj


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

rdgdfdfgd


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

ztfkzgkgjhg


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

sléadja jélad


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

lhdlskalkdlkasdlkd


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

dasdadlkwjds


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

lasédjalsjd asd


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

hahahahaaaha:


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

xdxdxdxd:


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

:ddddddddd:::::d


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

D::d:d:d:d:


----------



## rocky15 (2010 Július 29)

sadasdaslkdjaskd


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Egy vak ember ült egy épület előtt a lépcsőn, lábánál kalap, táblával, a következő szöveggel:

“Vak vagyok. Kérem, segítsenek!”

Arra ment egy újságíró, és látta, hogy a kalapban alig van pénz, csak pár fillér. Lehajolt, dobott a kalapba pár koronát, s anélkül, hogy megkérdezte volna, elvette a táblát, és a másik oldalára írt egy mondatot. Délután visszatért a vak emberhez, és látta, a kalapban sok pénz van. A vak felismerte a lépteit, s megkérdezte tőle, hogy ő írt-e a táblára, s ha ő volt, akkor mit. Az újságíró így válaszolt:

“Semmi olyat, ami nem lenne igaz. Csak soraidnak kicsit más formát adtam.”

Mosollyal az arcán távozott. A vak soha nam tudta meg, hogy a táblán ez állt:

“Tavasz van, és én nem láthatom.”

Változtass a stratégiádon, ha valami nem sikerül, és meglátod, minden jobbra fordul!
(ismeretlen)


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

„Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!”

(Charles Reade)


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

már nem tudom hol tartok..


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

11.


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

12.


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

13.


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

20!!!!!


----------



## deni89 (2010 Július 29)

és még egy ráadás


----------



## szilipapa (2010 Július 29)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

aki a könnyebb oldalát válassza a hozzászólásnak, annak hajrá


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

az igazat megvallva jó a fórum


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

én is nagyon keresek egy számot


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

remélem itt meglelem


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

Most néztem újra a Hyppolit a lakáj c. filmet


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

ha jól emlékszem Fehér Adrienn


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

Nem tagadom


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

nagyon eltalálták ezt a számot


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

az esküvőmre kellene


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

ha valaki megtalálja


----------



## Ténylegsemmi (2010 Július 29)

nagyon megköszönném


----------



## heveder (2010 Július 29)

sajna, nem tudom , hogy mit írjak


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Blackrose023 (2010 Július 29)

és 20 meg van most már mind.
Bocsi az uncsi felsorolásért.


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 29)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 29)

Köszi a lehetőséget, hogy megismertem ezt az oldalt.


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## kupci (2010 Július 29)

0


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 29)

Nagyon jó témák vannak.


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok, most megyek.


----------



## nostian (2010 Július 29)

Hát, akkor én is csatlakozom az írogatókhoz, mert még hiányzik 4 hozzászólásom...  És így tűnik a legegyszerűbbnek összegyűjteni


----------



## nostian (2010 Július 29)

Minden szép csak jól kell tudni nézni!


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

sziasztok...... gyüjtök, gyüjtök, gyüjtögetek 
5.
"Minden emberi test annyira egészséges, amennyire a benne lakozó lélek
el tudta fogadni az emberi test által szabott korlátokat."


----------



## nostian (2010 Július 29)

Álmodj, amit csak akarsz, menj, ahova szeretnél, légy az, aki szeretnél, mert csak egy életed van, s csak egy lehetőséged, hogy olyan dolgokat csinálj, amit szeretnél!


----------



## nostian (2010 Július 29)

Bolond az, aki a saját világában él. Én bolond akarok maradni, és úgy akarom élni a életemet, ahogy megálmodom, nem pedig úgy, ahogy mások elvárják.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

6."Egy dologgal szembeni ellenállás
azt állandóvá teszi" /C.Jung./


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

9. "Az ember szabadnak teremtetett, az ember szabad,
de akárha láncokban született volna."

/Friedrich Schiller/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

11. "Csodák nem a természet ellenében történnek,
hanem csak annak ellenében, amit mi ismerünk a természetből."

/Augustinus/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

13. "Tölts némi időt azon töprengve, hogy miért látsz valamit,
s ne csupán azzal, hogy mit látsz!"

/Deepac Chopra/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

15. "Te látónak teremtettél, a világ pedig látnivalónak.
Rátekintés nélkül a világ láthatatlan lenne."

/Deepac Chopra/


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

17. A megvilágosodás hatásai


A teremtés folyamatába merülő tudati rendszerek a begyűjtött információk értelmezése során olyan felismerés sorozatokon mennek át, amelyek eredményeképpen felfogják és megértik a teremtés működését, eredetét és célját. Megismerik a világot működtető egyszerű alaptörvényeket és általánosan érvényes összefüggéseket, valamint az ezek kombinációiból eredő sokszínűséget és bonyolultságot. Ezt a folyamatot nevezzük megvilágosodásnak, gnózisnak, egységnek.

A buddhizmusban ennek fokozatait, az érzéki világtól való elfordulást négy szakaszra bontva tanítják:

1. A távolságtartás a külvilággal szemben, az öröm és nyugalomérzet megtapasztalása.
2. A vizsgálódás és következtetés nélküli koncentráció állapota.
3. Az örömérzet megszűnik, viszont megmarad a nyugalom.
4. Eltűnik a nyugalomérzet, csak a tiszta öntudat és kiegyensúlyozottság van bennem.

A megvilágosodáshoz szükséges négy szellemi gyakorlat, elmélyedés a következő:

1. A tér határtalanságának tudata.
2. A megismerés határtalanságának tudata.
3. A dolgok valótlanságának (ürességének) tudata.
4. Az ürességnek, mint a gondolat tárgyának a tudata.
A teremtett világban minden dolog múlandó, véges, változó és éppen ezért viszonylagos, szubjektív, vagyis lényegét tekintve illúzió. A létezés az, ami minden dolog közös lényegeként állandó, örök és halhatatlan, végtelen és valóságos mibennünk. Ennek felismerése és megértése az igazi tudás, amely azután biztos alapul szolgál az intelligens értelem számára a világban való eligazodáshoz.
Az egészet átfogó, egyetemes szemlélet világképet ad a léleknek. Kereteket kínál elméje számára a minél pontosabb megkülönböztetéshez és ítélkezéshez, a döntések meghozatalához, az értékrend kialakításához, egyszóval megmutatja a lehetőségeket és az aktuális képességeket a tudata számára. Ez a lélekben őrződő és működő szellem, mint információhalmaz öntudatra ébredése, a valódi felnőtté válás, mely nem az ideiglenesen felvett fizikai test biológiai korától függ, hanem az entitás hasznos információtartalmától.
Az öntudatos, intelligens teremtmények, a lelkek az egyetlen létező szubjektív, lokális információhalmazai a megnyilvánuló teremtésen belül. Mindenkoron egyediek és életük célja a környező világuk felfedezése, megismerése. Információkat gyűjtenek és adnak tovább a működésük során, valamint ezeket feldolgozzák, értelmezik, rendszerezik, reagálnak rájuk. Alapvető céljuk a konzisztens fennmaradás és a boldogulás, a harmónia elérése, illetve a struktúrájukból adódó vágyak, tervek és késztetések megvalósítása (a teremtés). Ennek érdekében törekszenek önnön véges idejű létük elnyújtására minél hosszasabban, vagyis az élőlények menekülnek a pusztulás, a halál elől.

Az Isten a teremtésben a lelkek összessége. Önmagából kelti minden teremtményét az időbeli visszacsatolás késedelmének káprázata által, és generálja szakadatlanul a tőle függetlennek látszó illuzórikus létüket, akár egy álomvilágot. A teremtmények megvilágosodása az, amikor választ kapnak a kérdéseikre a számukra leglényegesebb dolgokról.

Ki vagyok én? Miből vagyok? Miből van a világ? Ki csinálta és hogyan? Honnan eredünk? Hová tartunk? Mi a célja és értelme, mik a törvényei ennek a világnak? Mi az én dolgom, hol a helyem a mindenségben? Mi a megoldás az életem során felmerülő problémákra?

Számos kérdést teszünk fel, melyeket valójában az Isten, a Létező kérdez önmagától bennünk, általunk és rajtunk keresztül. Amikor pedig megtaláljuk rá a válaszokat, az Isten maga az, aki öntudatára ébred bennünk s fedezi fel saját magát. Ez az önfelismerés folyamata, az önvizsgálat, melyről lényegében az egész teremtés szól.

Az alábbiakban össze vannak foglalva azok a tapasztalatok, melyek egy megvilágosodás útján járó embert értek. Remélhetőleg hasznára lesznek mindazoknak, akik ugyanezen az úton járnak és bizonyságul szolgál a számukra arról, hogy nincsenek egyedül az önmaguk utáni kutatásuk során.
A megvilágosodás hatásai.
1. Az ember tudata rugalmassá, mozgékonnyá válik. Az éberségének, a dolgokra való odafigyelésének köszönhetően megedződik a figyelme, javul a koncentráló képessége és gyorsul a gondolkodása. Ezzel együtt javul az asszociációs készsége és n&otilde; a kreativitása is, az új dolgok kitalálására és megvalósítására való alkotókészsége.
2. Az önmegismerés folyamata során, az entitás információhalmazát töredezetté, megosztottá tevő falak sorra lebomlanak, vagyis megkezdődik a nagy visszaemlékezés önnön teljességemre. Emlékképek merülnek fel a tudatalattimból, különösen az alvás tudati felszabadultságában, felidézve a régmúlt eseményeit, előző életeket, távoli történéseket. Ezek az ébredési gát szándékos átszakításával felhozhatók az ébrenlétbe, és hasznos tapasztalatokkal szolgálnak a jelenlegi, aktuális személyiségem számára a boldoguláshoz.
3. Az álom és ébrenlét határán, egyfajta meditációs révületben további információk is tudatosíthatóvá válnak, amelyek addig nem voltak hozzáférhetők a lélek számára a világemlékezetben. Ez az akasha, a világéter (morfogenetikai tér), mely az időhullámok frekvenciamodulációjában, holografikusan őrzi a repülési időben tárolva a teremtésre jellemző aktuális mindentudást. A megvilágosodott személynek lehetősége van nézelődni az akashában, mint valami gigantikus adatbankban, amely szó szerint minden eseményt tárol az idők kezdetétől az idők végezetéig az egészben.
4. Érdekes paradoxon, hogy bár a tudat betekintést nyerhet a mindentudás állapotába, amikor elvileg az egészben őrződő és halmozódó teljes információmennyiséghez hozzáfér korlátlanul, mégsem képes azt kezelni sem értelemmel, sem anélkül. A mindentudásból való információnyerés (olvasás) technikáját ugyanis szintén meg kell tanulni és fokozatosan fejleszteni. Ehhez viszont értelemre van szükség, ami egyben korlátot is szab az elérhető, megemészthető információk elé. Az értelem nem képes kezelni az egészben lévő mindazon információkat, melyek kívül vannak a saját véges felfogóképességének határain vagy logikával kezelhetetlenek és hasznosíthatatlanok.
5. A megvilágosodás nem állapot, hanem folyamat, ami soha nem ér véget. Mindig lehet följebb jutni a tudásban, még jobban elmélyülni benne. Mert a tudás, az információ valamely halmazról, mindig csak részleges lehet, a teljességet csak a végtelenben éri el, vagyis soha.
6. A megvilágosodás folyamata során a világ megismerésében eljutok addig, ameddig értelemmel és felfogóképességgel egyáltalán el lehet jutni. Ezt nevezhetjük akár a világ végére való eljutásnak is, ahonnan aztán nincs tovább. Innen már csak visszafelé lehet menni, a már korábban megismert dolgok felé, és elmélyülni bennük (a teremtés fraktális szerkezetében) a végtelenségig. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a megvilágosodott személynek immáron van rálátása az egészre, a teljes teremtésre. Érti annak alapelveit, szabályait, törvényeit, összefüggéseit, rendszerét, eredetét és célját, s látja benne önnön elfoglalt helyét. És ez jó. Tudom ki vagyok, az anyagi világban körülöttem rohangáló többi lélekkel ellentétben.
7. Az értelmem a világ eseményeinek, és azok belső összefüggéseinek ismerete által egyre hatékonyabban képes kezelni az előtte felmerülő problémákat és ellentmondásokat, bár azokat megszüntetni nem tudja, hisz a működéséből következően &otilde; maga hozza őket létre. A léte során minden létező rendszer megteremti a maga problémáit, melyekkel azután foglalkozhat amíg csak akar.
8. A tudatom a meditációs gyakorlatok során megtapasztalja az értelem nélküli állapotot is. A problémák az értelem működésének szüneteltetésével eltűnnek, hisz csak annak a számára, abban léteznek. Ez lesz a nirvánába lépés kapuja a későbbiekben, a formák világának (a felöltött testnek) elhagyása után.
9. A valóság misztikus lényegének felismeréséből eredő felszabadult, mély öröm tölti be a tudatom. Ez a tiszta boldogság, az ellazulás, megnyugvás, élvezet és belső nyugalom állapota a számomra.
10. A megvilágosodás számos meglepetést tartogat a lélek számára. Amikor bekövetkezik, pontosan tudod, hogy igen, Ez Az! Végre megtaláltad, rájöttél, elérted, megértetted úgy, ahogy van. Szemernyi kétséged sincs a helyzeted felől, mert pontosan tudod, hogy megtaláltad a megoldást. Ugyanakkor azonnal látni fogod, hogy egyáltalán nem olyan állapot ez, mint azt előzőleg bárki várná és elvárná, remélné vagy gondolná magában. Egyrészt ezzel a személyiség, a szubjektív én számára semmi sem változik meg a személyes világában, vagyis minden ugyanolyan lesz, mint korábban volt (&otilde; maga is). Nem lesz tőle egyből tökéletes, sem halhatatlan vagy csodatévő. Nem vonhatja ki magát a törvények alól, s különleges isteni képességei sem támadnak csak úgy, maguktól. Másfelől viszont minden megváltozik, mert ettől kezdve más szemmel tekintek magamra és a világra. Más lesz az információk visszacsatolódási útvonala (struktúrája) bennem, vagyis a személyiségem fokozatosan megváltozik, átíródik. Az elkülönültség tudata helyett az egység tudata erősödik meg bennem és kialakul a magasztos gondolkodású isteni énem. Az, Aki mindig is szerettem volna lenni, csak éppen korábban képtelen voltam megfogalmazni (a tudás hiányában) kellő pontossággal ezt a vágyamat.
11. A megvilágosodás szubjektív nézőpontjai éppoly sokfélék, mint a megelőző tudatállapotok a lélekben (mivel folyamatról van szó). Sőt, az elnyert szabadságom okán még számosabbak lesznek, ahogy folytatom az önvizsgálatom a megértés fényében. Tehát nem csak egyféle tudatállapotról van szó. Van ezek között olyan, ahol van és működik az értelmem, és igyekszik minél többet felfogni, és rendszerezni a tudatomon keresztüláramló komplex információkból. Ez lesz a bölcsesség, a dolgok belátásából fakadó megértésben való elmélyedés. Van olyan nézőpont is, ahol nincs értelem. Ott csak a tiszta és szemlélődő figyelem létezik, a tudat legalapvetőbb állapota, ahol egyszerűen csak vagyok és érzékelek. Ekkor megfigyelhetem a létem centrumát, mintegy kívülről nézve magamat a belső tükröződéseim által. Vagy lehetek önnön létem közepében, a forráspontban. Abból a pontból nézhetem a minden létezőt, ahonnan az Isten látja azt, egyszerre az egészet időtlenül, az egyhegyűség állapotából. Ez egyben a teljesség és mindentudás állapota is, ahol szabadon mozoghatok a létezésben. Bármely pontjából megszemlélhetem a mindenséget, mert annak minden pontja én magam vagyok, szó szerint én.
12. A megvilágosodás következményeként az értékrendem alapvetően megváltozik. Mindez annak meglátásából fakad, hogy a teremtett világ múlandó és illúzió, míg a lét örök és valóságos. A létezés az egyetlen valóság és nincs más ezen kívül. Minden, ami van, ebben van, mint virtuális tükröződés az önmaga számára megnyilvánulóban. A teremtés játékká válik a számomra, célirányos tudati tevékenységgé magasztosul a figyelmem lekötése érdekében. Ennek köszönhető, hogy a nirvánából a tudatom mindig dinamikusan visszatér a saját álomvilágába, és teremteni kezd, belemerül az illúzióiba. Aztán ha túl sok lesz a teremtésemben a zavar és a probléma, amit a részhalmazok okoznak a működésük során egymásnak, akkor egyszerűen kimenekülök belőle, és ezzel végeredményben megszűntetem azt. Ekkor van lokális szünet a teremtésemen belül, az egész valamely részrendszerében. Pontosan úgy, ahogy az álom is egy beiktatott szünetet képez az ébrenlét nappali szakaszai között.
13. A megvilágosodásra törekvő lélek munkáját figyelemmel kísérik az univerzum felettes vezetői, legbölcsebb entitásai, valamint a Mindenható (Megtartó) is. Szükség esetén külön foglalkoznak velem és tanítanak, többféle módszerrel. Ez történhet telepatikus metakommunikáció útján, beszélgetéses tanítással vagy közvetlen megtapasztalással (elviszik a lelkem valahová és megmutatják amit kell), illetve tudás átültetéssel. Ilyenkor a vezető egy nagyobb, sűrített információs csomagot küld át a lelkemnek, ami bennem fokozatosan kibomlik, mintegy rejtélyes módon eszembe jut valahonnan. Ezt a tudást úgy fogom érzékelni magamban, mintha én jöttem volna rá, én gondoltam volna ki, s ezért a sajátomnak fogom tekinteni. Mivel az üzenet ilyenkor a saját értelmi rendszerem logikai fordítóján (értelmezőjén) megy keresztül és tárolódik el, könnyebb befogadnom, mint egy kívülről érkező üzenetet. Ennek oka a kommunikáció során használt fogalomnyelv szerkezetében rejlik. Mindenkinek könnyebb megértenie önmagát, mint valaki más gondolatait. Ezért az Isten mindig belülről tanít és szól hozzám, bennem, általam.
14. A megvilágosodott személy ismeri az isteni szentély legbelsőbb titkait is. A felettes vezetőkkel való hatékonyabb kapcsolattartása érdekében kaphat külön időszál vonalat, közvetlen összeköttetést is hozzájuk, akár a Mindenhatóhoz is. Ez nagy kegy a vezetők részéről, mert ilyenkor egyben kiemelt védelemben és gondoskodásban is részesül az illető lélek. Egy buddhára másképp vonatkoznak ugyanazok a közösségi törvények, mint a többi lélekre. Aki önmaga mesterévé lett, annak nincsenek bírái, csak bírálói.
15. A spontán (meglepetésszerűen) adódó helyzetekben a bennem felmerülő kérdésekre azonnal megjelenik a lelkemben a válasz, gyakorlatilag gondolkodási és emlékezési (késedelmi) idő nélkül. Ez valószínűleg a központi fénykvantumom egy ciklusideje alatt játszódik le, fut át rajtam, szabadon a mindentudásból kiindulva, mivel már nem működnek feltétlenül azok a fékezőrendszerek az elmémben, melyek elzárnának a megoldástól. Ebből következik, hogy a megvilágosodott személy mindenre azonnal képes reagálni, válaszolni, amennyiben az értelme nem gördít akadályokat a benne áramló információk elé (megfelelő tudatállapotban).
16. Kiég és eltűnik belőlem az érzések mély, teljes intenzitású átélése, beleértve a szeretetet, fájdalmat, a jó és rossz dolgokat. Az egész életem egy felületes, illuzórikus játékká válik a számomra, amit belülről szemlélek és igazából nem érinti meg a tudatom úgy, mint régen. A bensőm nyugodt, szinte már közömbös lesz a világ változásaival szemben. Úgy kezelem az életem, mint valami elvont tevékenységet, sajátos sakkjátszmát, amelynek nincs a számomra komoly tétje. Hisz mit veszíthetek az illúzióimon kívül? Azokat meg amúgy is mindenféleképpen elveszítem, ahogy szétfoszlanak az időben.
17. Megértem, hogy minden tudás akkor válik igazából használhatóvá és értékessé, ha a vele kapcsolatos megismerés folyamata körbeér, vagyis visszazáródik önnön kezdeteihez, egy ciklikus rendszert képezve. A valódi tudás az, amikor a tudással és annak ellentétével is rendelkezem. Egyaránt ismerem a pro és kontra érveket, vagyis átlátom az egész helyzetet.
18. A személyiségem fokozatosan elöregszik és megnyugszik, amolyan nyugdíjassá válik, függetlenül a fizikai testem korától. Ez azzal is jár, hogy alapvetően eltűnik belőlem a fiatalkori forrófejűség és lelkesedés, valamint a karriervágy, az érvényesülés és a mások szemében való elismerésem igénye, vágya. Nem akarok senkinek semmit bebizonyítani, nem akarok másokat meggyőzni, velük vitatkozni, harcolni, küzdeni, mert tudom, hogy mindezt nem muszáj. Nem érzem szükségét a konfliktusnak, az ütközésnek. Hagyom menni a dolgokat a maguk útján és csak akkor avatkozom be, ha egy valóban nagyon fontos dologról van szó. A fontosság itt a buddha értékrendjében egészen mást jelent, mint korábban. Elsősorban az isteni törvények megvalósításáról van szó és a testi lét során felvállalt tevékenységek fontosságáról.
19. Legfőbb életcélommá válik a nyugodt, visszavonult, kellemes és laza életvitel. Csak semmi verejtékes munka, erőlködés, kínlódás, gyötrő kényszerek és rabszolgaság, hajtás és gürizés a szamszárában! Az élet szép, az apró csodák is örömet okoznak, amikkel szembesülök és fölösleges úgy rohanni. Egyfajta megállapodott nyugdíjas élet ez. Az időmet kitölti a "rendszeradminisztrációs" tevékenység (evés, alvás, pihenés, lakóhely karbantartás, stb.) és az alkotás, elmélkedés, szemlélődés vagy az esetlegesen meglévő párkapcsolat apró örömei.
20. Érdekes módon a szexualitás, mint örömforrás megmarad és kiteljesedik, de elveszíti azt az átütő lendületét, szenvedélytől izzó forróságát, amivel korábban hatott rám.
Inkább élvezetes játékká, masszírozássá és "birkózássá" alakul ez, tehát nem marad meg olyan szexnek, mint amilyen előtte, korábban volt a számomra. Gátlások nélkül, felszabadult könnyedséggel és természetes szemérmetlenséggel (mint az első emberpár a bűnbeesés előtt még a paradicsomban) élem meg azt, amit az emberek számtalan törvénnyel, tabuval és szokással igyekeznek elrontani és korlátozni az életükben.
21. Teljes ember (Adam Kadmon) vagyok önmagamban, nem fél. Egy illúziókba merült ember nem ismeri önmagát egészében, csupán egy részét. Ezért mindig van az énjének egy olyan területe, amit kizár, megtagad magából, ami felől éppen ezért nem lehet tudatos. Ez az &otilde; árnyékszemélyisége, tudatalattija, a benne lakozó sötét oldal, amivel mindig nyomasztó szembesülnie. A megvilágosodás során ezt a részemet is vissza kell olvasztanom magamba, ami viszont szenvedéssel és problémákkal jár. Nem túlzás azt mondani, hogy halálos veszélyt jelent a tudatos énemre a megtagadott részemmel való találkozás, hisz a kettő egymás ellentéte. Az összeolvadás és kiegyensúlyozódás akkor fejeződik be a számomra, amikor felismerem, hogy a sötétebbik oldalam ugyanolyan fényességes és magasztos megnyilvánulásom, mint a világosabbik. Innentől kezdve teljes vagyok önmagamban.
22. Az önfelismerésem (a teljességemről való tudatosságom) eredményeképpen megnő az önelfogadásom. A szeretetemet magam felé fordítom, önmagamat szeretem teljes egészemben. Én mindig magammal vagyok és mindig számíthatok magamra. Mindenki más, külső személy csak illúzió körülöttem, és éppen ezért megbízhatatlan, mert az illúziók (emberek, tárgyak, események) folyamatosan jönnek és mennek, változnak az általam észlelt, teremtett világban. Én viszont mindig megmaradok önnön origómban önmagammal, önmagamnak. Éppen ezért én válok önmagam legszeretettebb barátjává és társává, tanítójává és tanítványává, közönségévé és szórakoztatójává.
23. A teljessé válás azt is jelenti, hogy önmagam Istenévé és Sátánjává válok. A jó és rossz tulajdonságaimnak egyaránt tudatában vagyok, egyenlőképpen. Ez a valódi szabadság, amikor a szabad akaratom oly módon képes érvényesülni, hogy én döntöm el, megkísértsem-e magam vagy sem. Engedjek a kísértésemnek vagy ne. Hallgassak önmagam egyik részére vagy inkább a másikra. Tudom, hogy bármilyen lehetek és elfogadom magam ilyennek. Én vagyok önmagam ura és törvényhozója. Én hozom meg a magam törvényeit, amelyek alapján azután élek, döntök, megnyilvánulok mások (a külső illúziók) felé. Ez persze azt is jelenti, hogy a külvilág elveszíti korábbi jelentőségét és az illúziókban felfedezett ellentmondások révén lényegtelenné válik a számomra. Szó szerint "fütyülök mindenre" és mindenkire. Csak a saját fejem után megyek, a saját magasztos elképzeléseimnek megfelelően és egyedül csak én korlátozhatom, szabályozhatom magamat. Senki másnak nem engedem meg, hogy fölébem kerekedjék, mert tudom, hogy senki sincs fölöttem. Ha mégis együttműködöm a körülöttem lévő többi entitással, a teremtésem többi részével, akkor azt is a szabad akaratomból teszem, nem pedig kényszerből.
24. Önmagam megismerése során átlátom a személyiségemben kiépült kondicionálást, amit a külvilág adott nekem (kényszerített rám) a születésemtől kezdve. Képessé válok arra, hogy tetszésem szerint megváltoztassam ezeket a programokat, gátlásokat, szokásokat, vagy eltöröljem őket. Gátlástalanná válok, a szó jó és rossz értelmében egyaránt. Bármit megtehetek és annak az ellenkezőjét is. Ez persze nem jelenti azt, hogy meg is fogom tenni, csupán a lehetőséget tudom immáron szabadon megadni magamnak. Nem képzelem többé magamról azt, hogy "én aztán erre vagy arra soha nem lennék képes". De igen! Meg tudom csinálni. Sőt, arra is képes vagyok, hogy ellenálljak valamely kényszerítő erőnek és ne tegyek meg valamit, amit kellene, ha éppen úgy látom helyesnek. Ezt a képességet, az önmagam feletti uralmat nevezzük általában önkontrollnak, de ez nem azonos a környezettől eltanult önkontrollal, hanem annak egy magasabb, tudatosabb szintje.
25. Látom, hogy szinte mindenre képes vagyok. Bármit meg tudok teremteni, mert értem a módját és tudom mi kell hozzá, milyen műveletek által lehet elérni valamely célt. Képes vagyok megidézni a legmagasabb szintű teremtő energiát és formákba önteni (kinyilvánítani) azt. Bármilyen helyzetbe is kerüljek, mindenre tudok magyarázatot adni, mindenre van mentségem, indokom, kifogásom, meg az ellenkezőjére is. Bármilyen problémára meg tudom találni a legoptimálisabb megoldást, és képes vagyok a nyilvánvaló ellentmondások ellenére is elkötelezni magam mellette.
26. A megvilágosodott személy a gondolkodásban logikus és bölcs, és ezért ellentmondásos felismerésekre jut, amik tétlenségre, nyugalomra késztetik, kárhoztatják őt. Ezért nem cselekszik fölöslegesen, ezért viselkedik "nyugdíjasként". Ugyanakkor, ha mégis cselekedni kell, akkor tudja, hogy azt csak logikusan, ellentmondásmentesen lehet megtenni, ezért ilyenkor fanatikussá válik. A bölcsen meghozott döntést fanatikus elszántsággal képes megvalósítani. Ha fontos dologról van szó, harcolni is kész érte és meghalni is.
27. A megvilágosodott személy a tökéletes harcos, akinek fő célja pontosan a harc elkerülése. Mindig készen áll a cselekvésre, de nem törekszik rá (nem keresi magának a bajt). Mindent képes feláldozni a cél, a siker érdekében, mert nem ragaszkodik semmihez és senkihez. A küzdelem játékszabályaihoz sem, mert azok is önkényesen meghatározottak, ezért semmivel sem korlátozza önnön ravaszságának kibontakozását. Mert az Isten is ravasz, de nem rosszindulatú. Ugyanakkor mégis van benne ragaszkodás, mert tudja, hogy milyen fontos minden illúzió, ami körülötte van, és elfogadja azok szerepét. Odafigyel arra, amit mondani akarnak neki a dolgok. Látja, hogy a világban minden tapasztalat üzenet vagy provokáció a számára.
28. A harcban a bölcs mindig ellentmondásos stratégiát követ, ezért kiismerhetetlen és megállíthatatlan stratégiájú. Mert az Isten útjai is kifürkészhetetlenek. A békében viszont logikus viselkedésre törekszik, hogy kiismerhető legyen és ezáltal megbízható a környezete szemében. Tudatában van annak, hogy minden utazás és komoly változás a környezetében harci helyzetnek minősül. Éppen ezért ilyenkor az ébersége segítségével szabadul meg a szokásaitól és megrögzöttségeitől, melyek akadályoznák és elveszejtenék őt. Mert az ellenfeled mindig a te stratégiád kiismerésével kezdi, ahhoz igazítva a saját terveit. Az ellentmondásos döntések egy veszélyes (harci) helyzetben életmentő fontosságúak lehetnek, ezért nem fél alkalmazni őket.
29. A megvilágosodott kívülről nézve különc, önfejű, boldog, gátlástalan, bölcs, őrült, óvatos, önálló, mondhatni szégyentelen és pofátlan időnként a viselkedése. Kilóg a sorból, nem akarja magát állandóan elfogadtatni másokkal, bár igyekszik elfogadhatóan viselkedni a sikeres kommunikáció érdekében.
30. A megvilágosodott személy tudja, hogy az élet csak akkor teljesedik ki igazán, amikor a lélek eléri a megvilágosodást, tehát ez a legfontosabb cél mindenki (a teremtmények) számára, aki még nem jutott el idáig. Ezért tanítja, segíti a többi entitást, gyorsítva az útjukat az egyetemes cél felé.
31. A megvilágosodott személy látja, tudja és megéli azt a bizonytalanságot, amit a világról szerzett tudása nyújt neki, a létezés megismerhetetlen és paradox lényegéről. Átlátja, hogy a legfontosabb dolog a jó társaság, a helyes viszonyulás egymáshoz, a színvonalas kommunikáció és a szeretet, a szerelem, a maga legmagasztosabb tisztaságában és jóságában. Ez az a dolog (érzés, tulajdonság), amely elviselhetővé teszi a számunkra a létezést: a szeretet, a szerelem egymás iránt. Az, hogy örülök a másiknak, és boldog vagyok pusztán attól, hogy együtt vagyunk, és jól megvagyunk együtt. Amíg két létező megnyilvánulás szeretni képes egymást, függetlenül az ellentmondásoktól és konfliktusoktól, melyek a teremtést árnyalják és nehezítik, addig nincs gond az életben. Ez kerül az értékrendjében legelőre, az őt megillető helyre, ahová való. Képes vagyok úgy szeretni a másikat, miként önmagamat. A lehető legmélyebben, jóval azután is, hogy a világ sötét oldalával való szembesülés és az ellentmondások már kiüresítettek és kiégettek belül, megszabadítva lelkemet a külvilágtól eltanult illúzióktól. Mert ahogy a főnix madár is önnön hamvaiból kel új életre, úgy én magam is folyton újraélesztem és teremtem a saját szeretetemet és világomat, talán még sokkal szebben és áthatóbban, mint amilyen az volt korábban (akkor, amikor még nem voltam tisztában önmagammal és nem voltam önmagam ura és teremtője).
32. Felismerem, hogy a Sátán, mint az énem egy része valóban csupán a tanítóm, kiképzőm, aki a létezés rossznak nevezett velejáróival, mellékhatásaival ismertet meg. A gonoszsággal és gyűlölettel, a pusztítással és más negatív teremtésekkel. Mert a jó és rossz dolgok tudása egészíti ki egymást igazi (teljes) tudássá önmagamról. A belső énem azért indít útnak engem, a törléssel születő embert egy reinkarnációval, hogy új személyiséget, új életet tudjak magamnak növeszteni, készíteni, amely más lesz, mint az előző. Mentesen a korábbi életek hibáitól és persze terhesen az új élet hibáival, amikkel megvívhatom a magam harcát. Ez a harc, amit mindenki önmagával vív meg a világ, mint kivetítés segítségével, ez érleli felnőtté, bölccsé az embert. Mint a mesében, ahol a kiskirályfi elmegy világot látni, szerencsét próbálni és közben tapasztalatokat gyűjt, felnőtté érik, majd bölcsen, harcedzetten tér haza Atyjához, aki &otilde; maga, csak "idősebb kiadásban". És immáron felismeri, hogy rövidesen neki is lesz fia, aki majd &otilde; maga lesz, és ugyanezt fogja csinálni. A Sátán, mint kísértő a maga isteni szeretetében a próbákat állítja a kiskirályfi (teremtmény) elé, és együtt örül vele a sikernek. Ha pedig elbukik az ifjú, keményen megszorongatja, s fájdalmakkal, szenvedéssel vezeti el a belátás és mélyebb tudás felé. Ez adja a teremtés szadista-mazochista jellegét, amely szintén az ellentmondásosságából fakad a rendszernek. Én magam vagyok az, aki kínzom és gyötröm magamat valójában, s gondoskodom arról, hogy minden létben ott legyen a szenvedés.
33. A tanulás és a szenvedés egymástól nehezen elválasztható jelenségek. A szenvedésből tanul a lélek, a tanulás pedig olyan változásokkal jár, a világkép átértékelődésével, áldozatokkal és döntésekkel, melyek tudatosítják a lélekben, hogy a tanulás egyben szenvedés is. A mennyországban csak boldogok vagyunk, de nem nagyon fejlődünk. A pokolba járunk le (bukunk le) éppen ezért, bűnbe esve és a Sátán kezébe adva magunkat gyötrésre, hogy tanulhassunk és fejlődhessünk. A nagy szenvedés mindig nagy áldozatokkal jár és sok tapasztalattal, gyors fejlődéssel. Vagyis aki sokat akar előrelépni az úton, az sokat kockáztat és sokat szenved, és sokat is veszíthet, ha nem éri el célját. Aki viszont kevesebbet, az lassabban halad, tovább ér, de tovább is tart az útja. A Sátán, mint a pokol vezetője mindenkitől beszedi a fejlődés árát, amit fizetni kell a változásokért. Úgy is mondhatnánk, hogy mindenért amit nyersz, el is veszítesz sok más dolgot (illúziót), amik addig voltak az életedben. Ez a veszteség az, amit a tanulás, a megismerés, a beavatódás áraként nevezhetünk meg. Mert a tudásnak ára van.
34. A legnagyobb ár, amit a tudásért fizetned kell az, hogy amit tudsz, többé nem tudod nem tudni. Vagyis örökre megváltoztatnak a tapasztalatok, és látni fogod, hogy soha többé nem lesz újra ugyanaz semmi, amilyen egyszer már volt. Semmi sem ismétlődik meg. Mindent elveszítünk (jót és rosszat egyaránt) és ezért mindig dolgoznunk kell a kívánatos dolgok újrateremtésén. Még egy buddha sem ülhet a teremtésben munka nélkül. Az csak a nirvánában, a formanélküli világban lehetséges, hogy pihenjen a tudat és szabadon időzzön a végtelen időben, a tulajdonképpeni időtlenségben. Ezért mennek a lelkek a fénylények formanélküli világába. Ezért kevés a formák világában mindig a mester, a megvilágosodott, mert aki idáig eljut, az mind elmenekül a fénylények világába, kilépve a szamszárából. Mert látja és tudja, hogy itt nem jó időzni. Nem léleknek való hely a pokol. Mi itt csak átutazóban vagyunk igen rövid időre, aztán már rohanunk is tovább a boldogság útján. Ez a legfőbb tanács amit egy buddha bárkinek is adhat.: Szerezd meg a tapasztalatokat és menj tovább. Ne állj meg, ne ragadj le sehol, amíg azt nem érzed, hogy maradéktalanul boldog vagy és teljesen kielégít a helyzeted. Ez pedig csak a távoli végtelenben tapasztalható meg a számunkra.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

19. A LÓTUSZ 
„Fehér lótuszok tündökölve
Hajbókolnak a nyári nap előtt.” 
/Ady/

Az emberi szellem hasonlatos a lótuszvirághoz. Mint ahogy a lótusz a tavak és mocsarak iszapos fenekéről tör fel a víz felszínére, úgy sarjad ki az emberi szellem is az anyagi világ sötétjéből és úgy emelkedik föl a fény felé.

És miként a lótusz a vizek felszínén szétterjeszti leveleit, majd pedig a napfény hatására kibontakoztatja szépséges virágát, úgy bontakozik ki a szellemi mivoltát fölismerő emberi lélek is a magasabb világok fényénél a magasabb rendű erők hatására.

De ehhez az szükséges, hogy – mint a lótusz – boldogan kitárjuk lelkünket a szellem napsugara előtt és hagyjuk, hogy a magasabb világokból szüntelenül leáradó fények érleljék bensőnket, miként a Nap sugarai a lótuszvirág szívét.

Mikor tehát úgy érezzük, hogy lábunk elmerül a föld sarában, emeljük fel lótusz-szellemünket a legmagasabbhoz, ami számunkra létezik. Lelkünk már-már összecsukódó szirmai újra erőt, színt és szépséget nyernek majd tőle.


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)

Remélem a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésére való törekvésemben, 
oly gondolatokat sikerült megosztanom, melyek hacsak egy pillanatra is 
megragad benneteket...


----------



## Szaza (2010 Július 29)




----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek itt a forumon!


----------



## oli1126 (2010 Július 29)

kiss


Adrienn2009 írta:


> Minden túlsó parttal szemben megtalálod az innensőt.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: 1949

Rajk László külügyminisztert, a párt régi harcosát, saját kérésére halálra ítélték.
A kivégzés a kölcsönös egyetértés és bizalom jegyében folyt le, kis számú meghívott előtt.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Három évtized
1
Amputáltak, figyelem! Féllábúaknak megváltás a Márkus-féle zajtalan műláb!

(Hirdetés)

2
Munkára fel,
Termelni kell.
Az embert várj ák a gyárak.
Búg már a gép,
Jön már a nép,
A jólét a földre árad.
Az izzó vas sárga fénye
Ma másszínű égbolton ég,
Mert munkában ébred,
Az új hazában éled,
Hol úr lesz a boldog nép.

(Dal)

3
Írók, alkossatok remekműveket!

(Felirat az Írószövetségben)


4
A takarékbetétek titkosak.

(Felirat az OTP-ben)


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Koszonom a tanacsot!


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Egy kisse nehez a hozzaferes


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Nem pont ezt akartam irni


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Muszaly elerjem a 20 uzenetet hogy sikeresen nezelodhessek


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Ahasvérus

Két zsidó megy az utcán.
Az egyik kérdez valamit a másiktól.
A másik válaszol neki.
Eközben mennek.
Az első, akinek időközben egy új kérdés jutott az eszébe, fölteszi.
A másik válaszol rá valamit.
Ezen néha nevetni lehet.
Máskor nem lehet rajta nevetni.
Ők pedig továbbmennek.
Tovább beszélgetnek.
Nehéz dolog ez.


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

orolok hogy ratalaltam erre a forumra


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Jo ez a vicc


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Meg mindig van hatra


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Az Állatvédő Egyesület közleménye

Elnökségünk hosszú harcainak eredményeképpen végre fölépült, és megkezdte
működését a Nyúlpörkölt- és Hallevesgyár új üzemrészlege, a Dobozbontó.
Itt a frissen elkészült konzerveket újra kinyitják, s a levükből kiszedett
nyúldarabokból, illetve halszeletekből, helyreállítják az eredeti állatot,
melyet aztán, lelőhelyére szállítva, szabadon bocsátanak.
Köszönet a Pörköltgyár igazgatóságának, mely annyi visszaélés és vita után
végre helyesen értelmezi a humanizmust!


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Remelem osszegyul a 20


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Nagyon jo!


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Apróhirdetés

ÖRÖK NOSZTALGIA

"Joliot Curie téri, ötödik emeleti, kétszobás, alkóvos, beépített
konyhabútorral fölszerelt, Sas-hegyre néző lakásomat sürgősen, ráfizetéssel is
elcserélném Joliot Curie téri, ötödik emeleti, kétszobás, alkóvos, beépített
konyhabútorral fölszerelt lakásra, a Sas-hegyre néző kilátással."


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

mar a felenel tartok


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

bocsi nemtudtam


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Az autóvezető

Pereszlényi József anyagmozgató, CO 75-14 rendszámú Wartburg kocsijával
megállt a sarki újságárusnál.
- Kérek egy Budapesti Híreket.
- Sajnos, elfogyott.
- Akkor egy tegnapi is jó lesz.
- Az is elfogyott. De véletlenül van már egy holnapim.
- Abban is közlik a moziműsort?
- Az mindennap benne van a lapban.
- Hát akkor adja ide azt a holnapit - mondta az anyagmozgató.
Visszaült a kocsijába. Föllapozta a moziműsort. Némi keresgélés után talált
egy csehszlovák filmet - Egy szöszi szerelmei -, melyet dícsérni hallott. A
Stáció utcai Kék Barlang moziban játszották, és fél hatkor kezdődött az
előadás.
Éppen jókor. Még volt egy kis ideje. Továbblapozott a másnapi újságban.
Szemébe ötlött egy napihír Pereszlényi József anyagmozgatóról, aki CO 75-14
rendszámú Wartburg személygépkocsijával a megengedettnél gyorsabban haladt a
Stáció utcában, és nem messze a Kék Barlang mozitól belerohant egy szembejövő
teherautóba. Az elővigyázatlan anyagmozgató szörnyethalt.
- Még ilyet! - mondta magában Pereszlényi.
Órájára nézett. Mindjárt fél hat. Zsebre vágta az újságot, elindult, és a
megengedettnél gyorsabban haladva belerohant egy teherautóba a Stáció utcában,
nem messze a Kék Barlang mozitól.
Szörnyethalt, zsebében a holnapi újsággal.


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Vegre! nehez egy kicsit


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Avantgarde, 1836

JEGYZÉS: Ha e regényemet Francziaországban írnám, a' bévezetés és béfejezés
elmaradnának. De nálunk ilyent merni még korán van, azért azon része az
olvasóknak, mely a' külföldi román-literatúrában, főleg az ángol s francziában
jártasb, a' bévezetést és béfejezést bízvást olvasatlanul hagyhatja.
(Jósika Miklós: 'A könnyelműek', utószó)


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Szerencsés kimenetelű baleset

Tokió egyik forgalmas útvonalán, méghozzá a délutáni csúcsforgalomban,
egymásnak rohant két harakiri. Kizárólag a véletlennek köszönhető, hogy
- néhány apró karcolást leszámítva - az ijedtségen kívül más bajuk nem esett.


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

De jok ezek a viccek!


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Ballada a költészet hatalmáról

A körúton állt egy telefonfülke. Ajtaja sűrűn nyitódott-csukódott. Az emberek
megtárgyalták ügyes-bajos dolgaikat, fölhívták a lakáshivatalt, megbeszéltek
egy találkát, pénz kértek kölcsön barátaiktól, vagy féltékenységgükkel
gyötörték kedvesüket. Egy idős asszony, miután visszaakasztotta a hallgatót,
egyszer nekidőlt a készüléknek és sírt. Ilyen eset azonban csak ritkán fordult
elő.
Egy napsütéses nyári délutánon a fülkébe lépett a költő. Fölhívott egy
szerkesztőt, és így szólt:
- Megvan az utolsó négy sor!
Egy piszkos papírszeletről fölolvasott négy verssort.
- Jaj, milyen leverő! - mondta a szerkesztő. - Írd át még egyszer, de sokkal
derűsebben.
A költő hiába érvelt. Hamarosan letette a hallgatót, és eltávozott.
Egy ideig nem jött senki, a fülke üresen állt. Aztán megjelent egy
javakorabeli asszony, feltűnő kövér termettel, feltűnő nagyságú keblekkel, nagy
virágos nyári ruhába öltözötten. Ki akarta nyitni a fülke ajtaját.
Az ajtó nehezen nyílt. Először nem is akart kinyílni, de aztán hirtelen
kivágódott úgy, hogy valósággal visszalökte az utcára a hölgyet. A következő
kísérletre az ajtó olyan módon válaszolt, hogy az már rúgásnak is beillett. A
hölgy hátratántorodott, és nekiesett a postaládának.
Az autóbuszra várakozó utasok odacsoportosultak. Kivált közülük egy
aktatáskás, erélyes fellépésű férfi. Megpróbált benyitni a fülkébe, de olyan
ütést kapott az ajtótól, hogy hanyatt esett a kövezeten. Mind többen és többen
gyűltek oda, megjegyzéseket tettek a fülkére, a postára és a nagy virágos
hölgyre. Egyesek tudni vélték, hogy magas feszültségű áram van az ajtóban,
mások szerint a nagy virágos hölgy meg a cinkosa el akarták rabolni a
készülékben levő érméket, de idejében lefülelték őket. A fülke egy ideig némán
hallgatta oktalan találgatásukat, aztán megfordult, és nyugodt léptekkel
elindult a Rákóczi úton. A sarkon éppen pirosat jelzett a lámpa, a fülke
megállt és várt.
Az emberek utánanéztek, de nem szóltak semmit; minálunk semmin sem
csodálkoznak, legföljebb azon, ami természetes. Megjött az autóbusz, elvitte az
utasokat, a fülke pedig vidáman ballagott végig a Rákóczi úton a verőfényes
nyári délutánban.
Nézegette a kirakatokat. Elácsorgott a virágüzlet előtt, egyesek látták
bemenni egy könyvesboltba, de lehet, hogy összetévesztették valaki mással. Egy
mellékutcai italboltban felhajtott egy kupica rumot, aztán végigsétált a
Duna-parton, és átment a Margitszigetre. Az egykori kolostor romjainál
meglátott egy másik telefonfülkét. Továbbsétált, aztán visszafordult, végül
átment a másik oldalra, és tapintatosan, de kitartóan szemezni kezdett a túlsó
fülkével. Később, amikor már sötétedett, belegázolt egy virágágyban a rózsák
közé.
Hogy éjszaka mi történt a romoknál, mi nem, azt nem lehet kideríteni, mert a
szigeten rossz a közvilágítás. De másnap a korai járókelők észrevették, hogy a
romok előtti fülke tele van dobálva vérvörös rózsával, a telefonkészülék pedig
egész nap tévesen kapcsolt. A másik fülkének ekkor már hűlt helye volt.
Ő pirkadatkor elhagyta a Szigetet, és átkelt Budára. Fölment a Gellérthegyre,
onnan hegyen-völgyön át a Hármashatár-hegy csúcsára kapaszkodott föl, aztán
leereszkedett a hegy oldalán, és nekivágott az országútnak. Soha többé nem
látták Budapesten.
*

A városon kívül, a Hűvösvölgy utolsó házain is túl, Nagykovácsi községtől
azonban jóval innen van egy vadvirágos rét. Akkora csak, hogy kifulladás nélkül
körbe tudja futni egy kisgyerek, s olyan rejtve él a magas törzsű fák közt,
mint egy tengerszem. Túl kicsi még ahhozis, hogy valaki lekaszálja; ennélfogva
nyár közepén már derékmagasságig nő rajta a fű, a gaz meg a virág. Ez az a
hely, ahol a fülke letanyázott.
A kirándulók, akik erre vetődnek vasárnaponta, nagyon megörülnek neki. Kedvük
támad megtréfálni valakit, aki még az igazak álmát alussza, vagy eszükbe jut
hazatelefonálni, hogy tegyék a lábtörlő alá az otthonhagyott kulcsot. Belépnek
a fülkébe - mely kissé rézsút dőlt a puha talajon -, s miközben az ajtón utánuk
hajolnak a hosszú szárú vadvirágok, fölveszik a telefonkagylót.
A készülék azonban nem ad vonalat. Ehelyett négy verssor szólal meg a
telefonkagylóban, olyan halkan, mintha hangfogós hegedűn... A bedobott pénzt a
készülék nem adja vissza, de emiatt még senki sem tett panaszt.

(1951.)


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Örkény István: Avantgarde, 1836

JEGYZÉS: Ha e regényemet Francziaországban írnám, a' bévezetés és béfejezés
elmaradnának. De nálunk ilyent merni még korán van, azért azon része az
olvasóknak, mely a' külföldi román-literatúrában, főleg az ángol s francziában
jártasb, a' bévezetést és béfejezést bízvást olvasatlanul hagyhatja.
(Jósika Miklós: 'A könnyelműek', utószó)


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Mit irjak meg?


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Meg 2 napot kell varjak?


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Bevégezetlen ragozás

Sokszor csak úgy magam elé nézek
Sokszor csak úgy magad elé nézel
Sokszor csak úgy maga elé néz

Sokszor csak úgy magunk elé nézünk - - -


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Nem hiszem el


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Örkény István: Bevégezetlen ragozás

Sokszor csak úgy magam elé nézek
Sokszor csak úgy magad elé nézel
Sokszor csak úgy maga elé néz

Sokszor csak úgy magunk elé nézünk - -


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Egy zavaros történelmi helyzet gyors és eredményes tisztázása*

- Halló! Moloko?
- Tessék?
- Moloko?
- Vü paruszki gavaritye?
- Nem értem, mit beszél.
- Maga mit beszél, asszonyom?
- A vőmet keresem.
- Akkor miért mondta, hogy moloko?
- Miért ne mondtam volna?
- Mert oroszul azt jelenti: tej? Vagy ez az ő neve?
- A beceneve. Őt Nyikolaj Mihailovics Gorbacsovnak hívják, és egy páncélos
hadosztály parancsnoka a Bakonyban.
- De én szobrász vagyok, és Óbudán lakom.
- Pedig jó számot hívtam.
- Úgy látszik, nálunk nincs minden rendben.
- Mire érti, hogy nincs rendben?
- Csak a telefonhálózatra.
- Az más.


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Ugy latom nem csak nekem nehez


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Es ime az utolso


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Zászló
Nagy Lászlónak
Magyarország
Magyarorszá
Magyarorsz
Magyarors
Magyaror
Magyaro
Magyar
Magya
Magy
Mag
Ma
M
M
M
M
M
M
M
M
M
M


----------



## beata- (2010 Július 29)

Es meg 2 napot varhatok


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: A végzet

Valahol a Nagy Magyar Alföldnek egy kicsike tanyáján éldegélt egy család,
apa, anya, és két gyerek, mind pogácsakedvelők. Ha a mamának volt rá ideje, s
kedvében akart járni övéinek, sütött nekik egy nagy tepsi pogácsát.
Egyszer azonban liszt helyett mérges rovarírtószert gyúrt a tésztába. Ízre
nem volt rosszabb, így hát jól bepogácsáztak, s reggelre meghaltak mind a
négyen, az apa, az anya, a gyerekek.
Negyednap eltemették őket, s aztán összejött a rokonság, meg a közeli és
távoli szomszédok, ahogy az már illik, halotti torra. Homoki bort ittak, s
hozzá a maradék pogácsát majszolgatták. El is patkoltak mind, ahányan csak
voltak.
A mentősöknek - az orvosnak, a két hordágyvivőnek meg a sofőrnek - már nem
akadt dolguk. Csak fejcsóválva körüljárták azt a sok halottat, s mielőtt
visszaindultak volna, megettek néhány pogácsát, ittak rá egy kis bort.
Kivéve a sofőrt. Bort nem ihatott, mert vezetnie kellett, a pogácsát pedig
nem szerette. De ami még ott maradt a tepsiben, azt újságpapírba csomagolva
letette az ülése mellé, hogy kárba ne vesszen. Jó lesz az még, valakinek!
És most viszi!


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Üveghalál

Délután ötkor halkan zihálni kezdett, de senki sem vette észre. A családot a
vendégvárás izgalma tartotta fogva.
A zihálás erősbödött, később hörgő hangokkal elegyedett. Most se figyelt rá
senki, habár az idegek már jelezték, hogy valamilyen rendhagyó hangforrás
működik a lakásban. Csakhogy van bennünk egy olyan jelzőrendszer is, mely
mindent letompít, hogy késleltesse a rosszat. Amióta ösztöneink elzsibbadtak,
csak a közvetlen veszélyre riadunk fel. Míg testet nem ér, nincs semmi
különbség egy kiköpött cseresznyemag és egy puskagolyó között.
A hörgések sűrűbbek lettek, aztán elcsitultak. De éppen akkor, ebben a
baljóslatú csöndben, megszólalt egy bugyogó hang, mint amikor megpattant egy
ér, s a tüdőből habos vér tódul a szájba. Mind összeszaladtak. Olga mama lassan
letette a majonézt, és azt mondta:
- Istenem.
Márti azt mondta:
- Én nem tehetek róla, anyu kérem.
Olga mama azt mondta:
- Mert sohasem arra figyelsz, amit csinálsz.
A nagymamóka közbeszólt:
- Ne veszekedjetek, mert bezár a csemegebolt.
Csakugyan, valakinek le kellett volna menni és kicserélni a szódásüveget. De
nem bírtak mozdulni. Álltak és néztek, mert nincs lenyűgözőbb, mint a
szenvedés.
Az üveg belsejében pezsgett a víz; a pezsgés megremegtette a testét. Száján
buborékok buggyantak ki, elpattantak, lefolytak az oldalán. Néma volt, de
lehet, hogy szenvedett; ebből a zárt rendszerből nem tudtak kiszökni a hangok.
Egy idő múlva kipezsgett a szénsav, a víz föltisztult, az üveg elcsendesült.
Nem szállt föl belőle egyetlen buborék sem. Olga mama fölébe hajolt, és
hallgatózott, az üveg azonban nem adott többé életjelet.
- Istenem, mi lesz velünk? - kérdezte a nagymamóka. Senki se válaszolt.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Utazzunk többet!

'Az utazás során szerzett személyes élmény sokszor felér egy földrajz- vagy
történelemórával'

'Egynapos utazások:'

Január 14.: Eger, disznótor 185,-Ft
Január 21.: Tök, disznótor 230,-Ft
Február 11.: Zebegény, disznótor 143,-Ft
Február 25.: Eger, disznótor 282,-Ft
Március 4.: Tök, disznótor 230,-Ft
Március 11.: Zebegény, disznótor 143,-Ft
Március 18.: Esztergom, disznótor 185,-Ft
Március 25.: Tök, disznótor 230,-Ft

HÍVJA ÖNT A VOLÁNTOURIST UTAZÁSI IRODÁJA!


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Az új lakó

- Te ilyen ember vagy? Kezdem megbánni, hogy hozzád kötöttem az életemet!
Szomszédaim - valami Románék vagy Révészék - még csak egy hete költöztek be.
Szerencsére se gyerekük nincs, se porszívójuk, se padlókefélőjük. Még
névtáblájuk se. Csak televíziójuk.
- Te beszélsz? Azt mondják, német tisztekkel jártál vacsorázni.
Este hat óra tájban érkeznek haza; ma is, mihelyt megjöttek, bekapcsolták a
televíziót. Az én teakonyhám és az ő szobájuk fala közös. Lassú lángon
felteszem melegedni a krumplipürét.
- Rólam mindenki tudja, hogy a nyilas házparancsnok három kereszttel
megkrétázta az előszobaajtómat...
Lassan keverem a krumplipürét.
A takarítónő (Berta néni) hetente kétszer jön, és akkor két napra előre
megfőz. Mielőtt elmenne, mindent a számba rág, mint egy kisgyereknek. Itt a
hideg hús, azzal az író úrnak semmit se kell csinálnia. Itt a savanyúság, azzal
se. Csak a krumplipürét kell megmelegíteni... Tessék utánam mondani, mert az
író úr mindent elfelejt. Ne féljen, Berta néni, nem fogom elfelejteni. És
tetszik majd keverni? Majd keverem. Mivel tetszik keverni? Kanállal.
Fakanállal? Fakanállal. És lassú lángon, író úr. Lassú lángon, Berta néni.
Köszönöm szépen. Isten vele.
- Húsz éve hazudsz a világ szemébe!
- Vigyázz! Ha túlfeszíted a húrt, megkeserülöd!
Lehet, hogy nézni jó egy ilyen antifasiszta szerelmi drámát, de itt, a
teakonyhában úgy hangzik, mint valami veszekedés. Sajnos, a krumplipürét nem
lehet itthagyni. Minél melegebb lesz, annál sűrűbben pöfög.
- Nekem te itt hiába játszod a mártírt! A saját keresztlányát ki jelentette
föl?
- No, mondd csak! Halljuk! Erre kíváncsi vagyok!
Mindjárt kész leszek. Most már nem pöfög. Most már lő.
- Ha tudni akarod, nekem bizonyítékaim vannak!
- Ezt mindenki mondhatja.
- Hát akkor tessék, ide nézz...
Odaát valami nyikorog, talán egy fiókot húznak ki... Aztán lábdobogás
hallatszik át, dulakodás, hörgés. Egy női hang - nyilván a németek szeretője -
felsikolt.
- Segítség! Megöl!
Egy lövés. Egy elzuhanó test puffanása. Még egy lövés, aztán végre csönd. És
meleg a krumplipürém.
Szomszédaimnak még a névtáblájuk se volt kitéve. Másnap, harmadnap mindenki,
aki őket kereste, tévedésből énhozzám csöngetett be. A rendőrség, a
tisztiorvos, újságírók és fotográfusok... Nem is volt nekik televíziójuk. A
férfi - akit se Románnak, se Révésznek, hanem Rónainak hívtak - enyhítő
körülmények figyelembevételével nyolcévi börtönt kapott.
Most csönd van a szomszéd lakásban.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Új állatfajta

A zoológusok hágai konferenciáján elismertek egy új állatfajtát, amelyet a
Magyar Állatnemesítő Intézet borsodi telepén tenyésztettek ki, és Szaporátlan
Kotró (Varians Hungaricus) néven fogadtak be a világot benépesítő állatfajták
közé.
A Szaporátlan Kotró nemcsak kotorni tud, hanem - kellő tanítás és gyakorlás
után - a kikotort gödröt be is temeti, egeret, patkányt fog, őrzi a házat,
francia verses drámákat fordít, kiváló szerszámlakatos és erdőmérnök, beválik
főkönyvelőnek, filozófusnak, államférfinak. Ítélete higgadt, döntése
megfontolt, cselekvése mindig célirányos, ítélőképességét semmitől sem veszíti
el. Fogyasztása - hasznosságához mérve - csekélynek mondható: napi 2500-3000
kalória.
A "Szaporátlan" nevet azért adták neki a borsodi tudósok, mert csak egy
példányt sikerült belőle kitenyészteni, s az - minthogy párja nincs - nem
szaporítható.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Új urak

Ide jöttem megszállni. A portásfülke előtt állok, és várok soromra. Előttem egy
jól öltözött férfi hajol be az ablakon. Mondókájának csak a legvégét hallom,
egy fél mondatot.
- ...mert én csak azt nem szeretném, ha valami kellemetlenség lenne a
dologból, és például Szalai elvtárs kénytelen lenne áttelefonálni a Könnyűipari
Minisztériumba, hogy a Bakony szállóban nem a legjobb szobát kapta. Remélem,
megérti az elvtárs.
- Igenis - mondja a portás, és elkezd radírozni a vendégkönyvben.


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ezt hogy??
nem értem segítség!!!!


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Egy meghasonlott tulipán

Ki hitte volna?
Sohase panaszkodott, jó egészségnek örvendett, hagymája immár hetedik éve
hajtott virágot a nyugdíjas tanítóék ablakában. Épp teljes virágzásban volt,
előző este még jól beporozta a bibéjét, utána békésen átaludta az éjszakát. S
reggel ötkor - a virágok korán kelők - a IV. emeleti ablakból levetette magát
az utcára.
A rendőrség először abból a föltevésből indult ki, hogy valaki gyilkos
szándékkal letaszította. Kihallgatták a tanítóékat, akik tagadták a vádat. Sőt,
elmondták, ők öntözték, szerették, és keservesen megsiratták virágjukat. Az
alattuk lakó alezredes megerősítette vallomásukat. Néhány nap múlva
megszüntették a nyomozást.
Az öngyilkos tulipán bíborvörös színű volt, zárkózott természetű, a
környékbeliek szerint csak magának élt, csalódás, megrázkódtatás tehát nem
érhette. Miért akart hát megválni az élettől?
Ez csak egy hét múlva derült ki, amikor az alezredesné nagytakarítást
csinált, s az erkélyükön megtalálta a tulipán búcsúlevelét. Fölvitte a IV.
emeletre, ahol a tanító fölolvasta a kusza betűkkel rótt sorokat.
"Mikor e levelet olvasni tetszik, már nem leszek az élők sorában. Tanító úr,
kedves Irma néni, bocsássanak meg. Nincs más választásom. Nem akarok tovább
tulipán lenni."
- Hát mi akart volna lenni szegényke? - kérdezte Irma néni.
- Azt nem írta meg - mondta a nyugdíjas tanító.
- Egy tulipán! - csóválta a fejét Irma néni. - Ilyet még nem is hallottam.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Szakemberek

Két gróf állt a latyakos Várfok utcában, két nappal Buda eleste előtt.
- Te mit hoztál, Endre bátyám? - kérdezte a lengyelbundás, bilgericsizmás,
zergekörmös kalapos.
- Teddy fiam cserkészkését - válaszolta a pézsmabundás, perzsagalléros,
Eden-kalapos. - Hát te, Károly öcsém?
- Én a vadászkésemet - húzta ki Károly gróf a finn kést.
Körbejárták a lódögöt. Messziről három rövid géppuskasorozat hallatszott, öt
meg öt és megint öt lövés. Megállapodtak a tetem fejénél.
- Kevert gidrány - jegyezte meg a pézsmabundás, közismert
versenyistálló-tulajdonos.
- Kese - mutatott a ló fehér kamásnijára a lengyelbundás, jeles úrlovas.
- Szép, izmos tűzérhámos - mondta a pézsmabundás.
- De azért hamar megfő - állapította meg elégedetten a lengyelbundás.
- Hát, remélem - mondta a pézsmabundás.
- Egészen biztos, Endre bátyám. Ez a gidrány maximum ötéves.
- Honnan lehet azt tudni, Károly öcsém?
A lengyelbundás kése hegyével végigzongorázott a vigyorgó lófej fogsorán. A
dolog úgy áll, hogy amelyik lónak már egy csikófoga sincs, az okvetlenül
idősebb négy és fél évesnél. Másfelől azonban, ha minden fogán megvan a kupa,
akkor hat évnél fiatalabb - magyarázta Endre grófnak Károly gróf. És sóhajtva
tette hozzá:
- A bélszínhez kéne hozzáférni, Endre bátyám.
- Én is azt szeretném, Károly öcsém.
- Kívül jó ressen.
- Belül véresen.
- Isten tudja - sóhajtott a lengyelbundás, miközben újra körbejárták a
dögöt -, merre lehet az a vesepecsenye.
A harmadik házba bevágott egy akna, s utána sokáig potyogott lefelé a malter-
s üvegtörmelék. Rá se hederítettek, csak mentek körbe-körbe, míg a pézsmabundás
meg nem állt, és a ló marjába bele nem bökte a cserkészkés hegyét.
- Itt - mondta határozottan.
Ha a marjába vágnak bele - magyarázta -, akkor a rostélyos alatt, néhány
ujjnyival a hátszín fölött okvetlenül megtalálják a vesepecsenyét.
- Honnan méltóztatod ezt tudni, Endre bátyám? - kérdezte a lengyelbundás
elismeréssel.
- Franciaországi erdőségeimben többször trancsíroztam szarvasokat -
válaszolta könnyedén a pézsmabundás.
- Hát akkor lássunk hozzá, Endre bátyám.
- Parancsolj, Károly öcsém.
- Te értesz hozzá, kedves bátyám.
- Te vagy a frissebb, kérlek.
- Viszont te vagy az idősebb.
Még egy kicsit noszogatták egymást, aztán megállapodtak, hogy Károly gróf a
hátszín felől kezdi a munkát, Endre gróf pedig a lágyék irányából. Megfenték a
késeiket, egyiket a másikon.
- Hát rajta, Endre bátyám - mondta Károly gróf jókedvűen.
- En avant, Károly öcsém - szólt Endre gróf lelkesen.
Ezzel nekiestek a húsnak.
Endre gróf ötven-, Károly gróf negyven éves volt. Mindkettőjük életében ez
volt az első hasznos munkamozdulat, s méghozzá - a sors különös kegyelméből -
olyan mozdulat, melyhez jól értettek... Nagy idők voltak eljövendők.


----------



## Bromden (2010 Július 29)

*egypercesek*

Örkény István: Gondolatok a pincében

A labda egy betört ablakon keresztül leesett az alagsori folyosóra.
Az egyik gyerek, a házmesterék tizennégy éves kislánya, lebicegett érte.
Szegénykének a villamos levágta a fél lábát, s boldog volt, ha labdát
szedhetett a többieknek.
Az alagsorban félhomály terjengett, de azért feltűnt neki, hogy egy sarokban
megmozdult valami.
- Cicus! - szólt oda a falábú házmesterkislány. - Hát te hogy kerülsz ide,
kiscicám?
Fölkapta a labdát, s ahogy csak tudott, elsietett vele.
Az öreg, csúnya és rossz szagú patkány - őt nézték cicának - meghökkent. Így
még nem beszélt vele senki.
Eddig csak utálták, szénnel hajigálták, vagy rémülten elmenekültek előle.
Most jutott eszébe először, hogy milyen más lett volna minden, ha
történetesen cicának születik.
Sőt - mert ilyen telhetetlenek vagyunk! - mindjárt továbbszőtte ábrándjait.
Hát még ha falábú házmesterkislánynak születik?
De ez már túlságosan szép volt. Ezt már el se tudta képzelni.


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

hello


----------



## Vio81 (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ez nehéz ügy!!!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

soha nem fog összegyűlni!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

reménytelen


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

képtelenség!!!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ez még csak a hetedik


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ááááááááááááá


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

jajj


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ohh


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

az a baj h sokat kell várni!!!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

lassan telik az időőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

a jó zenéért meg kell szenvedni!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

már csak 6 kell (L)


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

hurrááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

:: ::
:::::::
::::::::


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

ajj


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

sose telik le!!!!!


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

nah már csak pár kell!!!! XDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

kééééééééééééééééész


----------



## doddyyyy (2010 Július 29)

Köszönteem!!!!


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Még mindig nem értem, hogy szerezhetek hozzászólásokat! Tudna segíteni valaki?


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Vagy nekem kell 20 témához hozzászólnom?


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

A szólánccal próbálkoztam már, de nem ért, mert saját magammal játszottam?!!


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Itt most úgy látom csak panaszkodom. Senki sem válaszol.


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

akkor


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

számoljunk 11


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

12 már nem tetszik neki??


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

13. hozzászólásom, ha nem veszik vissza


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Mi van a felhővalcer doc-ba?


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Már 15-nél tartok


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Azt hittem elég csak egy feltételt teljesíteni, hogy elolvashassak egy doc fájlt.


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

S ápr. igen csak rég volt


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Sebaj már 18.


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

De nem elég csak 2 napja regisztrált tagnak lenni, hozzá is kell szolni


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Bár még mindig nem értem, miért gondolja, hogy a rendszeradminisztrációba szeretnék belépni, ha olvasni akarok egy doc fájlt


----------



## koviildike (2010 Július 29)

Ha valaki érti kérem írjon üzenetet! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

1.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

2.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

3.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

4.hozzászólás - unalmas ezt csinálni


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

5.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

6.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

7.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

8.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

9.hozzászólás


----------



## Wiveee (2010 Július 29)

10.hozzászólás - a fele már megvan


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

Kösz a tanácsot!


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

19. hozzászólás, már csak 18. kell!


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

Már csak 12


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

11...


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 29)

1. hozzászólás


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

Már csak 5


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

megvan a 20


----------



## Aneka20 (2010 Július 29)

végre


----------



## Killerdub (2010 Július 29)

mondjuk zene?


----------



## ureginyul (2010 Július 29)

*beköszönés*

üdvözletem mindenkinek!


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

Kicsit nehéznek tűnik...


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

20 hozzászólás, de...


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

egyszerűen eddig sehol sem találtam


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

Az Amerikai istenek c. könyvet.


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

Itt viszont van.


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

De biztos vagyok benne,


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

hogy találok érdekes témákat,


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

amelyekhez érdemben is


----------



## Babica (2010 Július 29)

hozzá fogok szólni!


----------



## maestro_tomo (2010 Július 29)

én sem sajnos megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de nem tudok letölteni


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 29)

Üdv mindenki!


----------



## velvet180 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 29)

Nagyon klassz az oldal! Valóban bizonyos dolgokat csak itt lehet fellelni.


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 29)

:d


----------



## sxx_janee (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## saari (2010 Július 29)

aszonták, hogy 48 óra türelem


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

Jaja 48 óra, de ezt a 20 hozzászólást sem könnyű összeszedni


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

És miért nem, azt nem tudod?


----------



## hard_cyclone (2010 Július 29)

nah jó ez a 20.


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Örülök,


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

hogy rátaláltam


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

erre az oldalra


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

nem akarom,hogy


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

annak tűnjön,hogy csak


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

a letöltés miatt


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

regisztráltam ide....


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Valaki írta fentebb,


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

és igaza van,hogy


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

sokmindent csak itt lehet megtalálni.


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Rengeteg érdekes topikra bukkantam


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

és rengeteg érdekes emberre itt,akikkel


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

remélem,jókat fogunk "beszélgetni".


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Már belenéztem


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

pár topikba,és


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

csupa-csupa


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

engem érdeklő és hasznos


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

információra bukkantam.


----------



## BéBé82 (2010 Július 29)

Örülök,hogy rátaláltam az oldalra!
Gyakran fogom használni,azt hiszem!


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

*Köszönet*

köszönöm!


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

helló


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

szia!


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> helló


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

Te is gyűjtögetsz?


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Nyomy írta:


> szia!



szép délutánt


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Annyi dolgot találtam ezen a lapon, hogy nem is tudom,mikorra fogom feltárni


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

0


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

Néked is!


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> szép délutánt


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Nyomy írta:


> Néked is!



Rengeteg letölteni való van fenn :55:


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

És micsoda kincsek


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> Rengeteg letölteni való van fenn :55:


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

jó a neved 
Nyomy, ez a mesehős ?


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Valamelyik csatornán fut ilyen mesefigura: Nyomy


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

nem egészen


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> jó a neved
> Nyomy, ez a mesehős ?


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Akkor bocsi, nekem az jutott eszembe róla rögtön, a mesecsatornát elég sűrűn nézzük a gyerekkel


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

szép a lótuszvirág


Nyomy írta:


> nem egészen


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Ugye


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

semmi baj kedves vagy


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> Akkor bocsi, nekem az jutott eszembe róla rögtön, a mesecsatornát elég sűrűn nézzük a gyerekkel


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

További szép napot !


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

bocsi, hogy össze-vissza írok, de mindíg tiszta, hogy éppen kinek válaszolok


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> 16


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## lótuszvirág29 (2010 Július 29)

Megyek szétnézzek a letöltésekben


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

Néked is szép napot!


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> További szép napot !


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

Meg van a két napod is?


lótuszvirág29 írta:


> Megyek szétnézzek a letöltésekben


----------



## Nyomy (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Vannak, akik azt állítják, hogy a könyvek magukat írják, de ez hazugság. A könyvek nem maguktól íródnak. Gondolatok, kutatás, hátfájás, jegyzetelés kell hozzá és sokkal több idő, meg munka, mint azt az ember képzelné.
Neil Gaiman


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Egy jó történet olyan, mint egy különálló kis világ, a könyv meg a film pedig lehetővé teszi, hogy akkor léphessünk be az ajtaján, amikor csak kedvünk tartja. Ha egyszer átéltük, már soha, senki nem veheti el tőlünk.
Nora Roberts


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Aki könyvet olvas, kezdetnek éppúgy hajlandó eltársalogni az időjárásról, mint akárki más, de innen általában tovább is tud lépni.
Stephen King


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

A valóságban a dolgok gyakran még sokkal abszurdabbak, mint a könyvekben.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

"Az igazán lényeges dolgok nincsenek leírva. "
(Frank Viking)


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

"Amit kintről tanulsz meg, az nem számít. Az az igaz, amit saját magadtól tudsz meg. Katie - 6 éves, kristálygyermek (A ma gyermekei)


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

Össze kéne jönnie a 20-nak.


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

"Az elveszített tiszteletet úgy lehet visszaszerezni, ha szembe merünk szállni a démonainkkal. Rengeteg ilyen démon van. Női fejjel gondolkodva: félek attól, hogy nem lesz családom, nem leszek boldog, magányos maradok, nem lesz gyerekem, ha meg lesz, akkor éppolyan boldogtalan életet él, mint én." Dr Csernus Imre


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

Volt egyszer egy ember, aki az ő háza udvarán oszlopot épített az ő 
Istenének. 
De az oszlopot nem márványból faragta, nem kőből építette, 
hanem ezer, meg ezer apró csillámló homok-szemcséből, 
és a homokszemcséket köddel kötötte össze. 
és az emberek, akik arra járva látták, nevettek rajta és azt mondták: bolond. 

De az oszlop csak épült, egyre épült, mert az ember hittel a szívében 
építette az ő Istenének. 
És amikor az oszlop készen állott, az emberek még mindig nevettek 
és azt mondták: majd a legelső szél összedönti. 
És jött az első szél és nem döntötte össze. 
És jött a második szél: és nem döntötte össze. 
És akárhány szél jött, egyik sem döntötte össze, 
hanem mindegyik szépen kikerülte az oszlopot, amely hittel épült. 

És az emberek, akik látták, csodálkozva összesúgtak és azt mondták: 
varázsló. 
És egy napon berohantak az udvarra, és ledöntötték az ő oszlopát. 
És az ember nem szitkozódott és nem sírt, hanem kiment megint az ő udvarára 
és hittel a szívében kezdett új oszlopot építeni az ő Istenének. 
és az oszlopot nem faragta márványból, sem nem építette kőből, 
hanem megint sok-sok apró homok-szemcséből 
és a homokszemcséket köddel kötötte össze. 
(Wass Albert)


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

Bárki bármit


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

“Nem az a mester, aki megtanít valamire, hanem aki megihleti a tanítványt, hogy legjobb tudását latba vetve fölfedezze azt, amit már addig is tudott.”
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

mond, hiddel:


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

döntéseidben, tetteidben szabad vagy!


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

“Egy olyan ember, aki nem olvas könyveket, semmivel sem különb annál, mint aki nem tudja elolvasni őket.” (Mark Twain)


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

Egyetlen bűn van csupán:


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

“Klasszikus: olyan könyv, amit az emberek magasztalnak, de sosem olvasnak.”
(Mark Twain)
“Nem furcsa, hogy én, aki csupa népszerűtlen könyvet írtam, ilyen népszerű fickó lettem?” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

a megbocsátásra


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*első hozzászólás*

első hozzászólás


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

való képtelenség!


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*2*

2


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

Bocsásd meg


----------



## szaszika08 (2010 Július 29)

És éljen ez lesz a 20 nem untatok senkit tovább az idézeteimmel


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*3*

3


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

- elsősorban -


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

magadnak,


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*5*

5


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*6*

6


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

mással szemben


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

elkövetett dolgaidat,


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*7*

7


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

majd bocsáss meg másoknak,


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

akik veled


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*8*

8


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

szemben vétkeztek!


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*9*

9


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

Tedd


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

ezt minden nap


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*10*

10


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

végén, és egyensúlyt teremtesz


----------



## bobslee (2010 Július 29)

az életedben, és így érted meg a következő szavakat: "Ne menjen le a nap a Te haragoddal!"
Huhh ez szép volt.


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*11*

11


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*12*

12


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

*13*

13


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## shait (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

A


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

B:..:


----------



## rebedir (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

*c*


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

Ha majd lesz gyerekem, veszek egy ikerbabakocsit, és azt mondom majd neki, hogy volt egy ikertestvére, de nem fogadott szót..


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

D


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

Tankcsapda


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

E


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

Nem tudtam, hogy lehetetlen, ezért megcsináltam.


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

F


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

G


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

:dh


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

33


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

66


----------



## robi2111 (2010 Július 29)

sziasztok mindenkinek.


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

77


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

88


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

99


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

112


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

36


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

25


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## Gagu15 (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Lilla93 (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

ma is egy-két hozzászólás


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

már öt volt? akkor ez a hatodik!


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

hát nem lehet meggondolatlanul üzenetet küldeni, az tény!  20 másodpercig gondolkodhatok rajta


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

és kész a fele, a hét végén már olvashatok is


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

valami ilyesmi lenne, ha blogot írnék?:9:


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Krisztinaa (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

*1*

Hali! Hajtok a 20 hozzaszolasra hogy lehuzhassam William Glendown Boszorkányszombat cimu konyvet. (amit mellesleg megvettem amde otthon hagytam mikor angliaba koltoztem) A vicc, hogz sehol mashol nem talaltam meg a neten.


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

*2*

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 2/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

*3*

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 3/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

*4*

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 4/20


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

én a Harrison Fawcett (Fonyódi Tibor) könyvekkel vagyok így


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 5/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 6/20


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 7/20


----------



## emel_ (2010 Július 29)

20 megvan, már csak ennek a napnak kell eltelni!!


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 8/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 9/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 10/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 11/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 12/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 13/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 14/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 15/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 16/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 17/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 18/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 19/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

William Glendown Boszorkányszombat.doc‎ 20/20


----------



## Totya22 (2010 Július 29)

Mar csak varni kell...:neutral:


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

hathatós


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

a hetedik te magad légy


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

most nézem már 12


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

vagy 13


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

esetleg 14


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

most jön a16


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

a 17.


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

18.


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

19.


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

és természetesen a 20.


----------



## pikesz (2010 Július 29)

Most már csak várok.


----------



## otto1021 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

*20 hozzászólás*

1


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Nita1980 (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## Hajcsi79 (2010 Július 29)

22


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Én is szeretnék letölteni anyagokat.


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon jó anyagokat találtam, de sajnos még nem tudom őket letölteni.


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Szia!*

Pedig nagyon szeretném.


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## zoollii (2010 Július 29)

*hála*

Nagyon nagy örömömre szolgál hogy, az oldal tagja lehetek!!! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Tudna valaki segíteni hogy tudok feltölteni anyagokat?


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot lehet itt olvasni.


----------



## panmiki (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

15


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Szia!*

10


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

Már nagyon-nagyon várom.


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

IPR óvodában


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

Figyelem fejlesztés óvodáskorban. Tud valaki valamilyen szórakoztató játék/kat/.


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

*20*

Sziasztok


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

*20*

1


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

*20*

2


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

*20*

3


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

*20*

4


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

Ismeritek az OKOS(KOC)KA játékot? 
Nagyon jó, nálunk az oviba nagyon szeretik a gyerekek.


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

Már csak 2.


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

fffffffff


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

aaaaa


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

*Sziasztok!*

Nemsoká meglesz a 20.


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

22222222222


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## Tikike (2010 Július 29)

Már csak 2 napot kell várnom!


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

4444444444444444


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

55555555555555555555


----------



## nrakoczy (2010 Július 29)

20 Én már megvagyok


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

66666666666666666666


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

666677777777


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

8888888888888888


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

99999999999999999


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

101111111111111111


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

111111


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

131313


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

1414:!:


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## vikica793 (2010 Július 29)

20 hurrá!!:ugras:


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Július 29)

hello


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Július 29)

hello2


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Július 29)

hello3


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Július 29)

kicit unom


----------



## Hegegabi (2010 Július 29)

kiléptem


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

Szeva nép!


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

Szeva nép!2


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

minek is kell 20 hózzászólás a letöltésekhez ? hülyeség -.-


----------



## dollartom (2010 Július 29)

gondolom nem irogat ilyenkor senki más szal irok amit tudok


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

nekem is kell a husz


----------



## H.Annacska (2010 Július 29)

Üdvözlők mindenkit!


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

ja nem husz hanem 19


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

szia


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

de én is irogatok


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

beszélgetünk?


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

Hegegabi írta:


> hello


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

nagyon jól érzem magam


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

egyre jobban


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

jobban


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

szóval azt hiszem el leszek egy darabig


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

már írni is elfelejtek


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

mennyi az annyi?


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

már csak nyolc


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

számolni sem tudok


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

de nagyon nagyon szeretném


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

annyi érdekes téma van


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

égek a vágytól


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

hogy megszerezzem


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

ésssssssssssssss meg vaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

ez a bónusz


----------



## tandra (2010 Július 29)

olyan jó nem is akarom befejezni, na jó csak vicceltem


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Háát sziasztok.


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Holnap Magyarország-Németország férfi vizilabda mérkőzés.
Hajrá MAGYAROK!


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Volt valaki Versailles koncin köztetek?


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Én is cefett élvezem. 
Csak tudnám ennek mi értelme...


----------



## Gyerekecske (2010 Július 29)

köszi


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

KIESETT AZ ENTEREM.


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

S


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

z


----------



## pucor (2010 Július 29)

Adni az ember igen nehezen tanul meg


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Ez nagyon nem jó


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

uncsi


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

jajjdesokkvanméég


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Jajj


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

jajjj


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

jajajj


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Méég egy kicsiii


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Icipiciii


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Már csak kettő


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

Buééééééééék


----------



## nicole0911 (2010 Július 29)

+1


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## malaga5 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## nuudli (2010 Július 29)

Menni kéne edzeni, de mégsem...


----------



## nuudli (2010 Július 29)

most akkor a tipikus...még csak öt percet


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

hm...


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

a huszat hosszú lesz letudni...


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

jujj


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

méég


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

*Belső utazás*

:444:Sziasztok!

A Belső utazást olvasom épp.. Van valakinek tapasztalata, hogy mely terapeutához érdemes menni?? Esetleg egyedül is elvégezhető a belső utazás? Nekem elég drágának tűnik a 2 napos tanfolyam..ha valaki már elvégezte, szívesen meghallgatnám az élménybeszámolóját..


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

1-megérett a meggy


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

2-csipkebokor vessző


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

3- te leszel a párom


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

Majtika!

Te aztán aktív vagy...!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

4-észnél légy


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

5- ...őőőő


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

hogy is van tovább...


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

Egy kis malac röff röff röff!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

rég volt


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

6 megérett a makk!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

répa


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

Hét! Észnél légy!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

tényleg és a 7 az észnél légy!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

a 8nál mi van?


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

nyolc, teli lett a polc!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

szóval répa, retek


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

mogyoró


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

9..te vagy az Ferenc..??


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

kilenc?


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

))


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

10..bízva bízz!


----------



## majtika14 (2010 Július 29)

húúúúúsz, végre lehet használni ezt az oldalt


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

11..nagyon megy!


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

ezek értelmes hozzászólások?


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

Én pl. értek minden gondolatot..


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

hej mi a kő?


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

egész úton hazafelé..


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Hát én is hozzákezdek.


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

azon gondolkodám,


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

miként fogom szólítani


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

rég nem látott anyám!


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

egy napon, mikor Micimackónak


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

semmi dolga nem akadt


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

eszébe jutott, hogy tenni kéne


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Mi a helyzet Torontóban?


----------



## molievi (2010 Július 29)

valami nagyon fontosat


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Zsadon Béla:Lecsó (index.hu)

A lecsó maga a szabadság. Az benne a jó, hogy gyakorlatilag végtelen teret enged a fantáziának meg az improvizációs képességeknek, és valójában egészen különlegesen hülyének kell lenni ahhoz, hogy az ember elrontsa. A lecsó tág teret enged a befogadói attitűdnek, a multikulturalizmusnak és a – tulajdonképpen akár társadalompolitikai szintre emelhető – toleranciának. Hogy csak a konyhatechnológiaiberendezés-szükségletet említsük, lecsót főzni egészen egyszerűen bármiben lehet. Vannak például, akik szerint bográcsban is lehet jó lecsót főzni, és minden további nélkül egyetérthetünk velük, annak leszögezésével persze, hogy a bográcsban való lecsófőzés tűz- és sérülésveszélyes, gerincbántalmakat okoz, és különben is síkhülyeség. Vagyis vegyünk elő egy jó nagy fazekat. Vagy egy lábost. 

Itt van aztán a lecsó anyag- és energiamérlege. Per definitionem a lecsó szükséges és elégséges komponensmátrixa hat alapanyagot – zöldpaprikát, paradicsomot, vöröshagymát, zsiradékot, fűszerpaprikát és sót – tartalmaz. Ezen belül azonban az anyaghányadok a nyomnyi mennyiségtől a túlnyomóig szabadon képesek variálódni, és mindegyik variációban lecsóról beszélhetünk, nem szólva a lehetséges kiegészítő és adalékanyagok köznapi ésszel fölmérhetetlen választékáról. 
a lecsó szabályos koleszterin- és trigliceridbombává tehető 

Item, a lecsó energetikai lehetőségei is a műszaki zérustól a fiziológiai elviselhetőség határain messze túl terjedhetnek. Tekintve az alapösszetevők dietetikai paramétereit, különösen az energiatartalmukat (zöldpaprika 84 kJ/100 g, paradicsom 97 kJ/100 g, hagyma 168 kJ/100 g), ha zsiradék gyanánt megelégszünk némi extraszűz olívaolajjal, és utánaszámolunk, döbbenten fogjuk megállapítani, hogy készíthető olyan lecsó, amelyből egy 90 kg-os, ülő foglalkozást űző középkorú férfinak – alapanyagban számolva – 10 kg-ot kell elfogyasztania egynapi energiaszükségletének fedezéséhez. 

Ugyanakkor a zsíradékkomponens és a zsíradékképző adalékok megfelelő kiválasztásával és okos dozírozásával a lecsó szabályos koleszterin- és trigliceridbombává tehető. Indíthatjuk ugyanis a lecsót úgy is, hogy nagy tétel, kockára vágott szalonnát sütünk ki bő disznózsírban. A szalonna lehet – bár ez az energiakoncentráció némi hígításával jár – valamilyen húsos fajta is, kolozsvári vagy angolszalonna, császárhús, ilyesmi; vagy elegyíthető valamiféle zsírgazdag húsipari termékkel – a lehetőségek közül feltétlenül ki kell emeljük a karikára vágott, vagy még inkább apró darabokra trancsírozott lángolt, paraszt- vagy nyers füstölt kolbászt. De adalékolhatunk változatos módokon darabosított sonkát, tarját, füstölt oldalast, csirkeaprólékot, nyúlgerincet, pulykacombot, kengurufarkat, egyebet is. 

Az utóbb említettek képezik az ún. kisütendő állati komponensek körét. Fontos megjegyezni, hogy ezeket mindig a technológiai processzus kezdeti fázisában kell kezelésbe venni – ellentétben a későbbi fázisokban applikálandó ún. belefőzendő (párolandó, digerálandó, macerálandó stb.) állati komponensekkel, úm. virsli, krinolin, szafaládé – egészben vagy karikázva –, kockázott párizsi; de leginkább az ún. lecsókolbász (szül. ketteskolbász), amelyet súlyos szentségtörés összetéveszteni a fentebb említett kisütendő – és tartalmilag, sőt, filozófiailag is, egészen más természetű – kolbászfélékkel. A kései fázisban belefőzendő állati komponensek közé tartozik egyébként a tojás is, de arról külön kell szót ejtenünk. 
Köztes terminológiai szintet (és élelmiszer-technológiai megközelítést) képviselnek a különféle ételmaradékok. Vitatott, melyik kategóriába tartoznak az egyes felvágottak (olasz, turista, stifolder) és más hűtőszekrény-takarítási melléktermékek. A tegnapi pörköltnek például tökmindegy, hogy a sercegő zsírba hajítjuk bele, vagy a már majdnem kész lecsóművészeti alkotásba. Csak hogy tudják: különleges sűrítő és ízhatást érhetünk el többnapos kenőmájas alkalmazásával. 

Adalékolhatunk nemcsak állati, hanem növényi összetevőket is, és ha nagyon akarjuk, ezeket is osztályozhatjuk technológiai műveletek, ill. fázisok szerint – mert pl. a répának (karotta, murok) hasznára van, ha a műveletsor elején zsírban sütjük, a cukkíni, a patisszon vagy a különféle gombák viszont egyszerűen a züldpaprikafázishoz keverendők –, de ebbe terjedelmi korlátok miatt nem bonyolódnék bele. 

Látszólag az árokásás és az ellenségképzés televény melegágya az aprítás nevű konyhatechnológiai művelet, hiszen van, aki pl. a hagymát kockára vágja (és ebben is van kiskocka- és nagykocka-iskola), pedig minden jó ízlésű és ép elméjű ember tudja, hogy a hagymát negyedkarikára kell aprítani. Még vadabb ellentétek találhatók a paprikaszeletelés körül. Egyes – magukat pofátlanul konyhaművészeti szakembernek beállító – sarlatánok például eltávolítják a paprikának a lecsó állaga és íze szempontjából legfontosabb összetevőit, azaz a magvát és a csumáját, a maradékot meg vacak kis kockákra szabdalják. 

Ha van egy kis józan belátásuk, az egész paprikatömeget – a szára kivételével – fölkarikázzák, és kész. Megjegyzem, ha életük társa másik iskola híve, nyugodtan ordítozzanak vele teli tüdőből, ez jót fog tenni mind a lelki nyugalmuknak, mind a lecsónak. Szerencsére a paradicsom felaprításának mikéntje – bornírt professzionalista szakácsok mellesleg azt is kiherélik – teljesen indifferens, a késztermékben így is, úgy is szaft- és pöndörhéjfázisokra fog oszlani. 

Tehát. Először is meleg zsiradékot állítunk elő, akár kész alapanyag (olaj, zsír) edénybe öntésével és felhevítésével, akár a már leírt adaléksütéssel, majd beleadjuk az aprított hagymát, és elvégezzük rajta az üvegesre párolás nevű műveletet. Egyébként nyugodtan szarrá is süthetjük, a lecsónak valójában mindegy. Mikor a hagyma állapota elérte az ízlésünknek megfelelő állagot, heves mozdulatokkal homogenizálunk a matériában egy jó adag őrölt fűszerpaprikát – természetesen kalocsai különleges típusút (ne dőljenek be holmi édesnemes vagy mittudomén cafrangoknak, azzal az erővel használhatnának téglaport is). 

Multikulturális kitérő: ebben a fázisban megpróbálkozhatunk némi szójaszósz-adalékolással (a középvilágos, gombás változatot javasolnám). A szójaszósznak a lecsóban tulajdonképpen semmi értelme sincs, de nem fogják megbánni. 

Mielőtt a pirospaprika keserű szarrá égne, zúdítsuk a főzőedénybe a paradicsomot, zöldpaprikát meg az esetleges másfajta zöldségeket – de ne az egészet! A többlépcsős adagolásnak két oka van. Először is a rendes lecsóban a paprika a felismerhetetlen trutymótól a majdnem nyersig terjedő kontinuumot gyakorlatilag tökéletesen lefedi, másodszor így kisebb edényre lesz szükségünk, ill. ugyanabban a fazékban több lecsót főzhetünk. Ebben az egy fázisban, amíg az első sarzs összeszottyad és levet ereszt – ezt elősegítendő most sózzuk meg –, alkalmazhatunk fedőt is, különben nem, mert túl híg lesz a végtermék. 

A lecsó: lélek és türelem. Őrizni, babusgatni és keverni kell (különben megsértődik, és leég), okos lecsószakács a kellő érzelmi állapot fenntartása érdekében lecsóápolás közben alkoholos italt fogyaszt. Ha rendes ember, bort.. 

Az ápolás-babusgatás másik eleme a kevergetés mellett a fűszerezés. Szögezzük le: a lecsó erős. Kivéve azokat a lecsókat, amelyek nem. Az erős lecsó lehet az anyagában erős, vagyis erős zöldpaprikából főtt, vagy utánpaprikázott. Jobb híján szóba jöhetnek különféle pritaminok, pirosaranyak, erőspisták is, de persze a tisztességes friss vagy szárított cseresznye- vagy macskapöcspaprikáról kár volna lemondani. Némi – szigorúan frissen őrölt – feketebors, esetleg pluszba fehér-, zöld- ésvagy rózsabors még egyetlen lecsónak sem ártott. 

Jelzem, a lecsó igen jól tűri a különféle zöldfűszerekkel való kísérletezést, példának okáért valamennyi majoránna – mi több: oregánó – igazán megéri a próbálkozást. Mit ne mondjak: néhány olajbogyó – horribile dictu: kapribogyó – se hülyeség. Értelemszerűen ilyenkor jönnek – ha jönnek – a belefőzendő állati adalékok is. 

Ezzel a lecsó kész, hacsak nem akarunk az állag adjusztálásával tovább baromkodni. Jobb körökben a végén belevernek egy rakás tojást, és jól eldolgozzák, mert az ad a lecsónak egy bizonyos metafizikai értelmet. Alkalom adtán tegyenek néhány kísérletet tejföllel, tejszínnel és különféle sajtokkal is! Hát így. Ha mindent eltömő parasztzabát akarnak rendezni – de csak akkor –, főzzenek bele vagy mellé tésztát, rizst vagy burgonyát. Ha rám hallgatnak (i.e. ha van egy csöpp eszük), rozskenyeret esznek és száraz vörösbort isznak hozzá.


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Locsolózni járok,
Piros tojást várok:
Ákombákom, mákom –
A húszast nem bánom!
Szabad-e locsolni?


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Zöld erdõben jártam, 
Sok szép leányt láttam, 
Szedték az egrest, 
Ide az ezrest!


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Én még kicsi vagyok,
Verset ezért nem is tudok,
De majd jönnek a nagyok,
Aztán majd mondanak azok.


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Szép lányokat kergetek, 
Az én kölnim permetez. 
Jó dolog a locsolás! 
Ide a piros tojást!


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Itt vagyok,
Friss vagyok,
Máris sorba állok!
Csak egy kicsit meglocsollak,
Aztán odébb állok.


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Rózsavíz a kezembe, 
Hadd öntsem a fejedre!


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

E szép házba nyitottam,
Nefelejcset találtam,
Nem hagyhatom hervadni,
Meg szabad-e locsolni?


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Húsvét másodnapján 
az jutott eszembe, 
Locsolóvizet vegyek a kezembe. 
Megöntözzek vele 
egy árva ibolyát, 
És cserébe kapjak érte 
egy himestojást.


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Cserebura nádikó,
Bújj elõ te Nyuszikó!
Adjál tojást eleget,
Pirosat ám, de frisset!


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Biri, biri bárány, 
Alig áll a lábán. 
Kiviszik a zöld mezõre, 
Édes fûre, legelõre.


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

ez a topik jó ötlet volt


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Birka, barka, berkenye,
Eljött húsvét reggele.
Rózsavizet Erzsónak,
Piros tojást Ferkónak!


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

tényleg


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Harangoznak húsvétra, 
Leszakadt a tyúklétra: 
Kezdõdik a locsolás – 
Nekem is jut egy tojás


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Öntözzük, öntözzük,
Hagy legyen frissecske!
Így lesz a leányból
Szép piros menyecske!


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

a számolás nekem eszembe se jutott, így 6 év egyetem után...


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Rózsa, rózsa szép virágszál,
Szálló szélben hajladozzál.
Napsütésben nyiladozzál,
Meglocsollak, illatozzál


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Én kicsike vagyok,
A fogaim nagyok.
Adjanak egy kalácsot,
Hogy harapjak nagyot!


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Ákom-bákom, berkenye;
Szagos húsvét reggele.
Leöntjük a virágot,
Visszük már a kalácsot.


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Jó reggelt, jó reggelt, kedves liliomszál,
Megöntözlek rózsavízzel, hogy ne hervadozzál.
Kerek erdôn jártam, piros tojást láttam
Bárány húzta rengô kocsin mindjárt ide szálltam.
Nesze hát rózsavíz, gyöngyöm, gyöngyvirágom,
Hol a tojás, piros tojás, tarisznyámba várom!


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## gvar66 (2010 Július 29)

Korán reggel felébredtem, messze-messze jártam,
Tündérország kiskertjébôl rózsavizet hoztam.
Na, te kislány, megöntözlek, ma van húsvét napja,
Tündököljön a két orcád, mint a piros rózsa.
Az illatos rózsavíztôl megnônek a lányok,
Zsebemben is elférnek a piros tojások.
/Bánffyhunyad/


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## rionka11 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

és végül


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

azt hittem már megvan a 20...


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## alexppriest (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Nem értem,hogy miért kell értelmetlen hozzászólásokat irni-ráadásul 20-at-hogy bármit megnézzek. Szerintem fontos dolgokkal kellene ezen a fantasztikus fórumon foglalkozni.


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

De mivel ez a Fórum szabálya igy kénytelen vagyok alkalmazkodni.


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

Ez szörnyű!


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

köszönöm!


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

Mi szőrnyű?


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Szaporodik a hozzászólás?


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

az, hogy három...


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

mi három?


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

már négy...


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

sőt, öt...


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Jó egészséget Mindenkinek!


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

elszámoltam...


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

üdv Neked is!


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Most jön a 7.


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

Böske mamát is csókoltatom!


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Budapesten ma szép meleg idő volt.


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

csak így ismeretlenül...


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

[FONT=&quot]"Először nem vesznek tudomást rólad, aztán kinevetnek, aztán harcolnak ellened, aztán győzöl."
/Mahatma Gandhi/[/FONT]


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

már 11?


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

[FONT=&quot]"Aki tudja a hogyant, mindig fog talalni munkat. Aki ismeri a miertet, mindig a fonoke lesz."[/FONT]


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

annyi...


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

elég jól haladok...


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

még kell hét


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Látom Ti is küzdötök.


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

vagy csak hat?


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

[FONT=&quot]A valóság az, ami nem hajlandó megszűnni attól, hogy nem hiszünk benne...[/FONT]


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

igen, pedig nagyon régóta olvasgatok itt...


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

[FONT=&quot]Más dolog valakinek megmutatni, hogy téved, 
és megint más öt az igazság birtokába juttatni.[/FONT]


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

de csak most először akartam egy könyvet vinni...


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

remélem, hogy most már menni fog...


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

én már jól vagyok...


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Egyre jobban vagyok.


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

Nagyon hasznos ez a topik!


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

ez a huszadik...


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

Még 4


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

és még egy ráadásnak, búcsúzóul. Sziasztok!


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Szeretitek a kutyákat?


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

Utolsó előtti


----------



## vege40 (2010 Július 29)

Köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Senki sem oldhatja meg a problémáját annak,akinek az a problémája,hogy a problémáit NEM AKARJA MEGOLDANI.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

*válaszok*

válaszok és szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Úgy szeretnék pénzhez jutni,hogy nagyon nagyon élvezzem azt amit csinálok és busásan megfizetnek érte.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

miért is


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

*Uncsi*

kezdem elölről..


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Azok vagyunk,amit ismét és ismét megteszünk.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

*Uncsi*

mennyi kell még?


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

*Uncsi*

ejnye-bejnye...


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

már nagyon olvasnék


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Ha a problémákra összpontositasz a Vonzás Törvénye gyorsabban szállitja,mint ahogy meg tudod oldani.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## bilipeti (2010 Július 29)

*uccsó*

na, most mi lesz?


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

12 mindjárt?


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Mi a különbség egy akadály és egy lehetőség között? A HOZZÁÁLLÁSUNK.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

A győztesek a megoldásra,a vesztesek a problémákra összpontositanak.


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## edinapeter (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

Nem az a kérdés miért nem tudom mit tegyek.Az a kérdés miért nem teszem azt,amit tudok.


----------



## böske (2010 Július 29)

A képzelet látja a láthatatlant,elhiszi a hihetetlent és megvalósitja a lehetetlent. 20. Megvan!!! Hurrá!!!


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## Szilviab (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

*hh*

hhhh


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

15


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

16


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

17


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

18


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

19


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

20


----------



## gabriels (2010 Július 29)

21


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

És az ilyen számküldések értelmes hozzászólásnak számítanak?


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

Hm, most olvastam, tényleg számít. Hát ez jó.


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

Akkor nekem ez már a 4. a fórumon, még 16 kell. De jó.


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

A 48 óra az a 20. hozzászólástól számít, vagy a regisztrációtól?


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

persze nyilván mire bárki is válaszol, addigra simán kiderül...


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

ez a 7.
megy ez


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

de legalább nem csak számot küldök, hanem írok is valamit...


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

végre könyveket is tölthetek majd le! hurrá!


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

mondjuk olvasni nincs időm, de mindegy


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

kicsit elveszettem a fonalat, akkor ez most hányadik?


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

megvan, ez a 12. 
asszem


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

nem jut eszembe több minden, és nem akarok csak számokat írni. az olyan tré


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

mondjuk úgyse olvassa senki, szóval oly mindegy.


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

a 15.
már csak 5 kell


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

még 1 napot kell dolgoznom, és végre 4 nap szabi! jajúgyvárom!


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

a tesóm nem szereti a 17-es számot. ez a 17. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

a 18.
1+8=9
Az valami bűvös szám. nem?


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

mostmár kicsit unom, de már csak egy kell...


----------



## Era1981 (2010 Július 29)

20.
na, ez is megvolt.
köszi mindenkinek.
megyek, nézem tovább a kés/alatt-ot.


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

1


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

2


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

3


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

4


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

5


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

6


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

7


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

8


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 29)

uj vagyok, mit csináljak?


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

9


----------



## kékpáfrány (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

10


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

11


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

12


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

13


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 29)

14


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Arminas (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

helló mindenki!


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

akkor 20 hsz...


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

nem is könnyű...


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

nincs itt senki?


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

hmmm


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

ez a 6. hozzászólásom


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

hát így magammal beszélgetve nem könnyű


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

dehogynem..


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

20 hozzászólást összehozni


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)




----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

9.


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

már 10!!!!


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

12.


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

hol tartottam?


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

ja, igen. 7. vagy nyóóc


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

13.


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

vagy mi... kilenc?


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

mondjuk tíz


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

Tizenegyes!!!


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

Szaisztok ...hm...nem lehetett volna egyszerubben megoldani ? ...mert igy hozzatenni csak uresben a hozzaszolasokat, nemigen vall semmire ...


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

tuczat


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

izé... ezt kihagyom...


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

szaisz neked is.


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)




----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

no...ha de akkor gyujtom en is a hozzaszolasokat...bar tartalmilag, nem igerem, hogy hozzajarulast fog jelenteni a vilagirodalom becses gyujtemenyehez ...


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

10+5


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

no jo..akkor 3


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

ááááááááááá 16


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

legyen egy negyes is


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

mondd már... minimálpróza.


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

17 17 17 17 17 17 17 17


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

ajjjjjjjjjjjjjj ...meg husz masodperc is (...ezert sirni fogok...otszor


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

17?


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

hat...hat


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

het...eltelt egy het


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

nyolc ...a kedvenc szamom


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

milyen tizenhét?!!


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

kilenc


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

najóvanakkor, most tizennyolc


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

tiz ...hosszu lesz ez meg ...


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

egy híján...


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

egy es egy...az 11


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

húúúúúsz. *liheg*


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

13..ezt szeressuk


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

14 az ket het...


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

15...(


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

Húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúszzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

egy nyolcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad ...


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

egy kis 9 ...


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees ....


----------



## shannonx (2010 Július 30)

nos?


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

legyen tobb mint 20


----------



## uresemail (2010 Július 30)

hm..eleg erdekes...mert bar a hozzaszolasok szama meghaladja a huszat is, megse engedd semmihez..vagy csak lassan frissiti magat a database ? ....


----------



## sami0802 (2010 Július 30)

ez engem is érdekelne...


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok! 

Nagyon kíváncsi lennék, hogy ki hogy került ide! Illetve ahol éppen most van. Én épp Dániában


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal! Nagyon bő, olvasmányos! Tényleg megvan ami magyar szem száj ingere ...


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

A zsenialitás csupán annyi, hogy valaki veszi a fáradtságot.


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Meséljetek a kanadai életről!


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

olyan fura, hogy bele kellene szólni folyó beszélgetésekbe, mikor nem ismerek senkit


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Szeretitek Ákost?


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Milyen a magyarok híre Kanadában?


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Nektek mi hiányzik legjobban otthonról?


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a túró rudi?


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

pörkölt?


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a Gellért-hegy?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

*ab*

a


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a rántott hús?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

b


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a Lánchíd?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

c


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

d


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a Duna?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

e


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

f


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

a Parlament?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

g


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

az Opera?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

h


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

i


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

az Operett Színház?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

j


----------



## matondocska (2010 Július 30)

Magyarország?


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

k


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

l


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

m


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

n


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

o


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

p


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

q


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

r


----------



## ryandemeroux (2010 Július 30)

na, meg mindig megy...


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

Hat akkor csapjunk bele!!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

En mondtam Lajos bacsinak hogy nem szeretem a sort!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

_Ment_-e a _könyvek által_ a _világ_ elébb?


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

Urge , furge , szaladj az urbe!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

Sem _rokona_, sem _ismerőse_...


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 30)

_Vaniliaalomkex_


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

A


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

B


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

C


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

D


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

E


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

F


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

G


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

Gy


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

H


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

I


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

J


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

K


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

L


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

M


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

N


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

O


----------



## buboka2000 (2010 Július 30)

Ha minden igaz meg van a 20.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Köszönöm a lehetőséget, elég nehéz lesz 20 hozzászólást írni. Nagyon tetszenek a feltöltött könyvek.
Üdv: info65


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

köszke


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

egyszer már megvolt a 20. nem értem...


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

hová lett?


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

na, talán majd most


----------



## Lyra33 (2010 Július 30)

remélem most már ok


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Su123 írta:


> Gyors hozzászólás nem jó, mert aki lassan szól hozzá, az bölcsebb.




Akkor én bölcs vagyok? L a s s a n s z ó l t a m h o z z á.


----------



## info65 (2010 Július 30)

Ez most talán a 3. szólásom. nem fog gyorsan összejönni a 20.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Megértettem. Köszi!


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Még csak 8?


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Azt hittem, több.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Tegnap már tízet jelzett.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Türelem!


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Csak összejön!


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Egy napi max.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

*huh*

jajj, de jó, azt hittem már nehezebb lesz a húsz üzenet.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

lassacskán meglesz a 20.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

lassan


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Nem szívesen írok csak úgy vaktában.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

vagy gyorsan?


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Nehezen megy.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

vagy mégis csak lassan?


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Közeledik.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

ez még csak a 6.


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

A vége?


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

látom más is jól elvan.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

mindjárt 20


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

Célba értem vagy nem?


----------



## vigilia (2010 Július 30)

És a ráadás.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

huh, még csak 9


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

minek ráadás?


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

jók a smiley-k


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

már csak 8 kell.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

hetes... vagy nem.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

szólok hozzá!


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

türelmetlen típus vagyok.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

és közeledem felé.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

látom a fényt....


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

már csak egy köpés.


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

már csak 1


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

köszi a lehetőséget:656:


----------



## Thani (2010 Július 30)

most mért nem engedi???:9:


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

Akkor kell átmenni a hídon, amikor majd odaérünk elé.


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

akkor itt lehet számolgatni?


----------



## szucsi9 (2010 Július 30)

Aham. Látom, hogy lehet.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Móricka, ti mit szoktatok enni otthon?
- Lámpát!
- Ez képtelenség!!!
- Nem. Anyu este mindig azt mondja apunak: "Oltsd el a lámpát és tedd a számba!"


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Srác bedugja a fejét a fodrászüzlet ajtaján és beszól a tulajnak:
- Mennyit kell várnom egy hajvágásra?
- Körülbelül két órát - válaszol a borbély.
A srác elmegy. Néhány nap múlva ugyanúgy bedugja a fejét az ajtón és kérdi:
- Mennyit kell várnom egy hajvágásra?
A borbély körülnéz a várakozó embereke n és válaszol:
- Körülbelül két és fél órát.
A srác elmegy. Egy hét múlva ugyanaz a jelenet játszódik le. A borbély - miután a srác elment - odaszól az egyik vendégnek:
- Te, komám! Nézzed már meg, hova megy ez a srác, mert soha nem jön vissza hajat vágatni!
Egy kis idő múlva a borbély barátja visszatér, a hasát fogja a röhögéstől.
- Na mi van? - kérdi a borbély - Hova ment a srác?
A haverja még mindig fulladozva:
- Hát a nejedhez, te hülye!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Mi a különbség a depressziós és a transzvesztita között?
- A depressziós azt mondja: "Depi vagyok, öngyi leszek",
míg a transzvesztita azt, hogy :
-"Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek."

Mondd Matild, minek neked hat szerető egyáltalán?
- Épp most montad!
- Mit mondtam?
- Egy áll, talán.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Egy középkorú nő ráncfelvarrást szavaz meg magának a születésnapjára. Ugyan 5000 dollárt fizet a műtétért, de úgy érzi, hogy megérte, nagyon szép, fiatalos lett. Tesztelni akarja az eredményt, elmegy tehát a városba sétálni. Megáll egy újságos standnál, és vásárlás közben megkérdezi az eladót:
- Remélem, nem érti félre a kérdést, de hány évesnek tippe l?
- Kb. 32 lehet. - jön a válasz.
- Pontosan 47 éves vagyok - válaszolja a nő boldog mosollyal.
Kicsivel később bemegy egy McDonaldsba, és ugyanezt a kérdést teszi fel a pénztáros lánynak.
- Úgy 29-re saccolom - válaszolja az.
- Nem, nem, én 47 éves vagyok.
Egyre jobban érzi magát a bőrében. Bemegy a bankba pénzt kivenni és nem tudja megállni, a tisztviselőt is megkérdezi:
- Mit gondol, hány éves vagyok?
- Talán harminc lehet - válaszolja.
Büszken válaszol a nő:
- 47 vagyok, de nagyon kedves öntől.
A buszmegállóban egy öregúrral együtt várakoznak a buszra. A bácsinak is felteszi az ominózus kérdést. Az a következőt feleli:
- Hölgyem, én 78 éves vagyok és nagyon megromlott a látásom már. Azonban amikor fiatal voltam, egy bizonyos dologból teljesen pontosan meg tudtam állapítani, hogy hány éves egy nő. Szemtelenségnek fog hangzani, de az kell hozzá, hogy megengedje nekem, hogy megfogjam a mellét. Abból teljesen pontosan meg tudom állapítani, hogy hány éves ön.
A nő körülnéz, az utca tök üres, ő meg nagyon kiváncsi, azt mondja hát:
- Az ördög vigye, miért ne?!
Az öregúr mindkét kezét becsúsztatja a nő blúza alá és tapogatni kezdi lassan, óvatosan. Pár perc múlva a nő nem győzi türelemmel:
- No, akkor meg tudja mondani, hogy milyen idős vagyok?
- Persze hölgyem, ön pontosan 47 éves.
- Hihetelen!! Honnan a csudából tudja? - kérdezi a nő elképedve.
- Maga mögött álltam a McDonaldsban...


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Rendőrnő megállítja az autóst. A fülkébe benézve egy tök részeg arc néz vissza rá.Figyelmezteti.
Mindent amit mond lehet, hogy felhasználunk maga ellen!
A pasas még nézi ködöd tekintettel pár pillanatig, majd kiböki;-Csöcsök!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Pistikétől kérdezi a tanító néni:
- Pistike, hogyan telt a nyaralás?
- Jól, tanító néni. Anyu új férjével voltam nyaralni a Balatonon.
- És megbarátkoztál az új apukával?
- Igen, rendes bácsi. Minden nap bevitt a Balatonba, ...tovább »én meg teljesen egyedül kiúsztam!
- És nem volt ne héz ennyit úszni?
- Á, az úszás jó volt, viszont a zsákból kimászni már nehezebb.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Józsi bácsi megöregedett, megőszült, nincs már sikere a nőknél. Jobb
híján önmagán igyekszik segíteni, azonban egy idő után görcs áll a
kezébe. Elkeseredetten megjegyzi:
- Hát ezt is megértük! Már magamnak se kellek!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

érem, asszonyom, én telefonáltam délután az albérleti hirdetése miatt.
- Jöjjön be, kérem, nézzen körül és válasszon a szobák közül.
- Ó, kedves asszonyom, nekem egy szűk lyuk is megteszi.
- Kislányom, gyere be, az úr téged keres!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Két idős úr beszélget.
- Mondd, te is kijársz vizelni két nemi aktus között?
- Már hogy a fenébe ne? Hát ki bírja ki hónapokig?


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Olyan kedélytelen vagyok, fáradt és fásult...
- Csináld azt, amit én szoktam ilyenkor. A legjobb gyógymód... Menj, és dugj egyet az asszonnyal.
- Gondolod?
Egy óra múlva:
- Barátom, a fene se gondolta volna, hogy ilyen szép kéglitek van!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Jön egy nő a dokihoz, kékre-zöldre verve, mire a doki felkiált:

Istenem, mi történt magával? A nő sírva mondja:
Akárhányszor jön haza az uram részegen, mindannyiszor megver ...
Hmm, - mondja az orvos - tudok erre egy teljesen biztos és hatásos szert! Azután, hogy az ura hazaért, vegyen egy csésze kamillateát és öblítse vele a torkát, alaposon öblögessen!

2 hét múlva jön ugyanez a nő a dokihoz; virágzóan néz ki és mondja:

Doktor úr, ez csodálatos amit javasolt! Képzelje, jön az uram holt részegen én meg csak öblögetem, öblögetem a torkom, ő meg nem bánt engem ...
No látja! - mondja a doki szerényen - egyszerűen csak kussolni kell ...


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Az iskolában megkérdezik Pistikét:
- Pistike, mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
- Talpig szőrös ember.
- Micsoda? Abból nem lehet megélni.
- De igenis meg lehet. A nővéremnek csak egy tenyérnyi van, és mégis ő tartja el az egész családot.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Egy bomba csaj, szinte minden férfi álma, a kocsmában odalép a pulthoz
és int a csaposnak, mire az odamegy. A nő erotikusan az ujjával még
közelebb inti addig, míg a füle majdnem a nő szájához nem ér.
Akkor a nő megcirógatja a csapos szakállát és azt mondja:
- Te vagy itt a főnök?
A csapos nagyot nyelve válaszolja: ...
- Sajnos, nem! De segíthetek valamiben?
A nő tovább cirókázza a csapos arcát, majd így szól:
- Akkor kérlek hívd ide a főnöködet, édes!
A csaposunk már izzad, mire kinyögi:
- Sajna nem tudom, mert nincs bent, de hagyhatsz nálam üzenetet neki,
bébi.
És közben a szája is tátva marad, amibe a nő szép lassan bedugja
minden ujját, és erotikusan végig szopogatatja a csapossal. A csapos,
miután végig szopogatta a nő ujjait, megkérdi a nőt, miközben nagyokat
nyel:
- És mond csak édes, mit mondjak a főnöknek????
- Hát csak azt, hogy a wc-ben se papír, se szappan, se víz, se kéztörlő.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Gondolatok, egészsgünk védelmében...
Azoknak a barátaimnak akik élvezettel megisznak egy-egy pohár bort, és azoknak is, akik majd csak ezután teszik.....
Ben Franklin mondta: Borban a bölcsesség, sörben a szabadság, vízben a baktérium.
Számos tudományos kutatás bizonyította, hogy ha naponta egy liter vizet megiszunk, egy év alatt elfogyasztunk több mint egy kiló Escherichia coli - vagyis E coli - baktériumot, ami köztudottan az ürülékben található, vagyis közérthetőbben, elfogyasztunk több mint egy kiló szart.
Ez a veszély nem áll fent, ha bort, sört, vagy bármilyen elkoholt, likört fogyasztunk, azok ugyanis mind keresztül mennek valamiféle tisztítási folyamaton, mint erjesztés, forralás,desztillálás,szűrés.
Emlékezz! Víz= kaki, bor= egészség
Ebből következűen aztán, érdemesebb bort inni és hülyeségeket beszélni, mint vizet inni és egy rakás sz.rrá válni.))))


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Két részeg beszélget a kocsmában:
- Te, hallottad, hogy a Józsi fia papnak ment?
- Hogyan?
- Hogy-hogy hogyan? Hát a traktorral.


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Anyuci, apuci és az öt éves kislányuk elmennek az állatkertbe. A kislány meglátja az elefánt hatalmas hímvesszőjét, rögtön az apjához fordul:
- Apa az ott mi az elefántnak? - kérdezi.
Az apja zavarba jön, hogy mit is mondjon. Majd rávágja:
- Menj kérdezd meg Anyádat!
A kislány elszalad egy perc múlva vissza jön és ismét felteszi a kérdést:
- Apa az ott mi az elefántnak?
Mire az apja:
- Anyád mit mondott?
- Azt, hogy semmi.
- Jah kérem szépen Anyád rendesen el van kényeztetve!


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Először megy fel a lány az udvarló lakására.
- Azt mondta anyukám, ha bármivel próbálkoznál, mindenre mondjak nemet! - mondja a lány.
- Aha... És nem bánnád, ha lefeküdnénk egymással?


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Ronda nő elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr, minden reggel, amikor felkelek és a tükörbe nézek, hirtelen elfog a hányinger. Ön szerint mi a bajom?
- Nem tudom, de a látása az tökéletes!


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

A


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Férfi a nőhöz:
- Tudod mi a különbség a vacsorázás és az orális szex között?
Nem? Ez esetben szeretnélek meghívni vacsorára.


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

B


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

C


----------



## Pitttyke (2010 Július 30)

Patikában egy kisfiú:
- Csókolom, kérek egy csomag óvszert.
- Először is, az nem gyereknek való. Másodszor: jöjjön érte apukád, mert ő tudja milyen méretre van szüksége.
- Először is, nem gyereknek kell, hanem gyerek ellen. Másodszor, nem apukámnak, hanem anyukámnak lesz, aki nyaralni megy és nem tudja, hogy ott milyen méretekre lesz szüksége.


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

19:d


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

\\m/17...


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

1666


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

0


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

112


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

D


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

E


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

500


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

F


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

1300


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

70


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

50


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

40


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

G


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

30


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

H


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Barbi92 (2010 Július 30)

I


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Shanine (2010 Július 30)

0 :d


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

4..


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

:d2..........


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Cetlipapír (2010 Július 30)

0


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

harmadik


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

negyedik


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

ötödik


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

hatodik


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

hetedik


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

8.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

9.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

10.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

11.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

12.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

13.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

14.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

15.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

16.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

17.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

18.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

19.


----------



## Analise (2010 Július 30)

20. végre


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

meg csak kapizsgalok


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

hol talalok majd ovis feleadatokat?


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

bocsi a hibaert


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

ja hol talalok majd baratokat


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

nekem meg ez nehez


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

ha meglesz a husz uzenet, akkor majd tolthetek le adatokat?


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

most pedig kovetem Analise peldajat


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

szamolni fogok


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

19 es mar nem kell sok


----------



## szidoncs (2010 Július 30)

vegre a 20-dik Hurra


----------



## Haibane (2010 Július 30)

első hozzászólás


----------



## Haibane (2010 Július 30)

második hozzászólás


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit'


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*2*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*3*

Áspis, kerekes


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*4*

utifüves, leveles


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*5*

Bíbola


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*6*

bíbola, pacs, pacs, pacs.


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*7*

Adjon Isten füvet, fát


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*8*

Tele pincét, kamarát


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*9*

sok örömet e házba


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*10*

Boldogságot családban


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*11*

angyal, kangyal, mikula


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*12*

nyolc dob meg egy pikula


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*13*

irgum burgum parafin


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*14*

ince pince te vagy kinn


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*15*

dirmeg


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*16*

dörmög


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*17*

a medve


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*18*

nincsen neki jó kedve


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*19*

alhatnék


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*20*

mert hideg van


----------



## ottóbaba (2010 Július 30)

*21*

jó lesz benn a barlangban


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

asdf


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

asdads


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

asdasdasd


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

adsd


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

dsadasdsada


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

asasasasasasas


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

qwertyu


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

888888888888888888


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

9999999999999999


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

10000000000000


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

11111111111


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

12222222222222


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

133333333333


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

1444444444444444


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

15555555555555555


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

166666666


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

17777777777777777777777777


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

188888888888888888


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

*199999999999999*

200000000000000


----------



## teilea (2010 Július 30)

asdsdasdasdasdasd


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 30)

Üdv mindenkinek, nagyon jó az oldal csak tudjak már letölteni


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

*1*




zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

0123


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

3210


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Lassan jön így össze a húsz...


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Egy fórumban is ér?


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Vagy több helyre kell?


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Is there anybody there?


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Hol Tartok?


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Kíváncsi vagyok összejön-e?


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Engem tkp. André Kostolany könyve érdekel...


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Emlékszem


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

hogy írt egyszer


----------



## lucacska (2010 Július 30)

nekem megvan a 20 mégse enged letölteni


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

egy bizonyos


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

Oh, akkor nem is folytatom...


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

vagy


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

esetleg


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

talán


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

netalántán


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

valahogy


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

akárhogy


----------



## A Wannabe Canuck (2010 Július 30)

magyarul...


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Szeretném


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

minél


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

hamarabb


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

a húsz


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

Mivel ez olvasható a Kományos hozzászólásánál, hogy "Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod."...


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

Azaz "Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
hozzászólásod."


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

bármi.......


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

3 (húsz másodperc türelmi idő)


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Holt tudom megnézni, hogy hány hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

4 (húsz másodperc türelmi idő)
20x20


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Köszi


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

5
20x20=400


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

6
20x20=400 azaz négyszáz


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

7
400 legyen egyenlő 400 másodpercel


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Ja.


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

8
400 másodperc az 6 perc 40 másodperc


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Mostmár látom


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

10
Második hozzászólásotok után már csak 6 perc, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

mindkettőnknek 12 van...


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

11
Kicsivel több mint 6 mire betölt.


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

jön a 14..


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

12
Szia Mel21!


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)




----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Szia Sanmar!


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Hogy vagy?
Mindjárt meg lesz a 20


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Azt nem tudom, hogy tegnap regisztráltam, akkor ahhoz pontosan 48 óra?


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Vagy ez már két napnak számít, hogy ez a második nap?


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

És húsz............


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## mel21 (2010 Július 30)

Na, megnézem, hogy tudok-e már letölteni
Mindenkinek további szép napot


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

18, de már megvan a 20.


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Sanmar (2010 Július 30)

20.


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## dx6i (2010 Július 30)

3kösz


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## poganykn (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## sjulis (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok!

Én is mindenkit köszöntök!
Célom ezzel és a következő 19 hozzászólásommal, h elérjem a 20-at. Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy amúgy nem szólnék hozzá dolgokhoz, érdekes témákhoz, de ez a hirtelen határidő arra késztet, hogy akkor is írjak és hozzászóljak, ha éppen nem is lenne mondanivalóm. Így, elnézést kérek azért, ha esetleg a következő 19 hozzászólásom érdekességben alulmarad a kívánalmaktól.
De azért, igazán örülök, h itt vagyok


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Második. Igyekszem általában nem üresen elküldeni az üziket, majd próbálok vmi bölcsességet is írni hozzájuk.


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Harmadik. Egy számomra igen kedves idézet: "A fűszálak sosem csorbulnak ki, csak a kardok, tornyok és ölő igék...". Aki kiatlálja, megnézi, h kitől van, jutalmat kap


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

jajjj, csak a negyedik. Mi legyen a bölcsesség? mondjuk egy klasszikus: Ki korán kel, aranyat lel. És van idő, amikor ezzel nagyon egyetértek. Olyan jó érzés felkelni 6kor, látni a szép ébredő világot, és ilyenkor mindig több minden fér is bele a napba. Persze ennek a klassz élménynek az előfeltétele, h időben feküdjünk le...


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Am nem értem h mire is jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog...


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Nem hiszem,h bárki is aktívabb lenne a fórumon attól.hogy beír 20 üzit.


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Másnap már lehet h el is felejti még a címet is,csak egy e-book kell neki...


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok! Látta valaki a pillangócirkusz című filmet? Nem hosszú, és szerintem nagyon elgondolkodtató és nagyon mély!!! Nézzetek utána, ha tehetitek és nézzetek vele:d


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Mint pl én...


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Szal nem értem.


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Mondjuk elpötyögök itt még egy pár sort.


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

number 6. ez nem bölcsesség lesz, hanem tény. többet kéne angolt tanulnom. szeretem ezt a nyelvet és csupán lustaságból nincs még nyelvvizsgám belőle. többet kéne angolul tanulnom.


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Aztán letöltöm amiért jöttem


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Remélem...


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

miért jöttél?


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Jó lenne mert szeretném a délutánt olvasással tölteni


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

... és nem azzal,hogy értelmetlen üzenetekkel töltöm meg a fórumot.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Katkamanó!
Egyetértek, így fölöslegesen pötyöészünk:d. De legalább elszórakoztatjuk magunkat a kül. üzik gyártásával:d


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

Nah még 7


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

És miért kell 20mp-et várni a 2 üzenet között?


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Tényleg Katkamanó!
Milyen könyvet jöttél tölteni? Hátha ötletet kapunk...


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

ha ki akarjátok szűrni az egyszavas,vagy hangulatjeles válaszokat,akk meg mindek ilyen sok topic....


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

kész, na most várhatok 48 órát


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

.... ami hozzásegít a 20 üzenethez?!


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Nekem még csak a kilencedik. Tehát még 11 vár.


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

nem értem... valaki átállíthatna egy két dolgot itt,talán mindenkinek egyszerűbb lenne...


----------



## écilevi (2010 Július 30)

tiszta szégyen


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

ez nem negatív komment,csak máár nem tudok mit írni lassan


----------



## katkamanó (2010 Július 30)

nah köszöntem a figyelmet


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Valamilyen szempontból viszont megnyugtató ide írni, tudva, hogy valószínüleg soha senki nem fogja elolvasni. Ez extra szabadságot nyújt nekünk.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Így bármit írhatok szinte, kifejthetem gondolkodásomat a világról, beleadhatom a lelkemet is, nem fogok semmilyen választ vagy reakciót kicsikarni.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Ha depis típus vagy magányos lennék, akkor ezt kiterjeszthetném az életemre és fordulhatnék is magamba.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

De szerencsére mindez távol álljon tőlem


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Csak úgy tűnik, hogy ez a 20kötelező üzi, meg az amúgy is eléggé különc gondolataim pároztatásából, most ilyen extrém dolog született.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Bár, attól még tényleg látok benne igazságot. Most megkérdezhetném, h ti mit gondoltok. De ez azt feltélezné, h valaki még elolvassa azt, amit most írok. De mivel nem fogja, ezért nem teszek fel kérdéseket.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Viszont, ha valaki mégis rám szeretne cáfolni, akkor várom a kommenteket és üziket:d


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

Ez a tizenhetedik. Bölcsesség jönne, de most nem jut eszembe egy nagyon epés gondolat, tehát leírom, hogy január 21-én születtem.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

És, h miért fontos ez? Hogy tudjátok, h a vízöntő jegyéhez tartozom. Így talán kis magyarázatot nyer ez a sok összevisszaság.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

És, azért is, mert a vízöntő csillagjegy tulajdonságaiból rám is igaz néhány, tehát már jobban ismertek, mintha ezt nem tudnátok rólam.


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

És főleg azért lényeges, mert így most, az általam utolsónak elküldött hozzászólásban kifejezhetem, h ezen a napon várom az ajándékokat


----------



## myadue (2010 Július 30)

+1: Köszönöm minenkinek a figyelmet és a lehetőséget!


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

kell 20 hozzászólás!! =)=)


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

most hülyülök...


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

ssss


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

már 5.üzii


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

*szia*

6.üzi


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

7.ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

8.ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

9.ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

10.ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

11.ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

12ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

13ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

14ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

15ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

16ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

17ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

18ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

19ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

20ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

21ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

22ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

23ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

24ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

25ü


----------



## hugi91 (2010 Július 30)

26ü


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Valaki fel tudná tölteni: Joanne Harris: A francia konyha című könvét?
szerintem mindenkit érdeklne, mert nagyon finom a farncia konyha ínyencségei.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Joanne Harristól érdekelne még az Aludj kislány


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Joanne Harristól a partvidékiek is nagyon érdekelne


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Joanne Harristól az ötnegyed narancsot és a rúnajeleket ovastem el mind a kettő nagyon jó könyv ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Joanne Harris egy nagyon fincsi receptje:
*Tarte au Citron* 
Tészta: 
25 dkg finomliszt 
17,5 dkg vaj 
2 dkg nádcukor 
1 tojás 
2 ek víz 

Töltelék: 
2 tojás 
10 dkg nádcukor 
1,5 dl főzőtejszín 
2 citrom reszelt héja és kifacsart leve 
5 dkg vaj 
A lisztet a vajjal elmorzsolom, hozzáadom a tojást és a vizet, majd a tésztát egy órára a hűtőbe teszem. A krémet összekeverem. 190 fokra melegítem a sütőt. A tésztát kinyújtom, pitetálba fektetem és beleöntöm a citromos krémet. Addig sütöm, amíg a krém megkeményedik és szépen megbarnul.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

még egy fincsi recept:
_*Creme caramel*_ 
0,5 dl víz 
20 dkg cukor 
8 dkg sötét melaszos cukor 
1 darabka vanília 
0,5 l házi tej (3,8%) 
3 tojás 
2 tojás sárgája 
A pici szufflétálaimat beleteszem egy nagy tepsibe. A sütőt 160 fokra izzítom. A tálkákat tepsistől a sütőbe süllyesztem. 
A szószos edényembe felfőzöm a 20 dkg cukrot, némi vízzel. Mikor barnulni kezd, óvatos és igen gyors mozdulatokkal kikapom a sütőből a tepsit és a szufflétálakba öntöm a karamellt. 
Ezután felteszem felforrni a tejet. Lassú tűzön, vaníliával egyetemben főzöm. Amíg lassanként felforrósodik, addig összekeverem a tojásokat a cukorral és forralok egy jó kübli vizet. Mikor elkezd forrni a tej, lehúzom a tűzről, kipecázom belőle a vaníliát, hozzáöntöm a tojásos cukrot, habverővel csomómentesen elkeverem (semmi sem lehetetlen) és a szufflétálakban meredő karamellre csorgatom. A közben felforrt vizet a tálaknak otthont adó tepsibe öntöm, úgy, hogy a tálkákat max. 2/3-ig lepje el. 
Ezután a tepsit a 160 fokos sütőbe tolom és egy órára ott is felejtem. 
Miután elkészült, hagyom a konyhapulton kihűlni, majd minimum 2-3 órára a hűtőbe teszem. 
Bármikor, bármivel, bárhol fenséges.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Cseresznyés clafoutis*

Ezt az egyszerű desszertet más gyümölcsből is készíthetjük, például sárgabarackból, szilvából, őszibarackból, áfonyából és szederből.

Előkészítés: 40 perc
Főzési idő: 1 óra 10 perc
6 személyre


*Hozzávalók:*

• 15 g vaj a tepsi kikenéséhez
• 750 g cseresznye kimagozva
• 125 g liszt
• 50 g kristálycukor
• 3 tojás
• 1 kk. vaníliaeszencia
• 300 ml tej
• porcukor a sütemény megszórásához


*Elkészítése:*

A sütőt melegítsük elő 180 fokra (gázsütő 4-es fokozat). Vajazzunk ki egy lapos, kerek fajansztálat. Tegyük a cseresznyét a tálba.

A lisztet és a cukrot egy nagy tálban keverjük össze, és fúrjunk egy kis krátert a közepébe. Verjük fel a tojást. A vaníliaeszenciát és a tejet adjuk a tojáshoz, és keverjük vele össze.

Lassan öntsük a tejes keveréket a lisztben lévő kráterbe, és állandóan kevergessük, amíg puha tésztát nem kapunk. Öntsük a cseresznyére.

Süssük 40 percig vagy tűpróbáig. Szórjuk meg porcukorral, és langyosan tálaljuk.



*Tapasztalatok:*

A legelső és legfontosabb tapasztalat: a süti nagyon-nagyon finom! Könnyen elkészíthető, még egyszerűbb is, mint ahogy a leírásból gondolhattuk.

Ami nem igazán stimmel: elképzelni nem tudom, mi tart az előkészítésben 40 percig. Lehet persze versenyezni a cseresznyemagozás sebességén, de az általunk használt tálba bele se fért a 75 dkg gyümölcs, csak kb. fél kg. A süti pedig fél kilóval is nagyon gyümölcsös volt. A fél kg cseresznye kimagozása után a tészta összeállítása cirka 5 perc, így tehát ez egy igazi villámsüti.

A sütésnél is tartsuk be a tűpróbára felhívást, mivel 30 perc is elég volt.

Az eredmény olyan, mintha pudingba sütöttünk volna cseresznyét, egyszerűen isteni! A 6 személy biztosan egyszerre meg fogja enni az egészet! Szóval talán nem árt rögtön két adagot sütni? Már keresem is a következő kipróbálandó receptet.

Joanne Harris-Fran Warde: A francia konyha


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Tarte aux Fraises *
25 dkg eper (egy kicsivel lehet több is) 
5 ek eperlekvár 
20 dkg vaj 
23 dkg finomliszt 
8 dkg mandula 
15 dkg cukor 
2 tojássárgája 
A mandulát hámozom, darálom. Összeöntöm a cukorral és a liszttel, majd a vajjal óvatosan elmorzsolom. Hozzáadom a sárgákat és tésztává gyúrom. Minimum egy órára eldugom a jó hideg hűtőbe. 
Miután kihűlte magát, nagyon óvatosan nyújtom, vajjal kikent pitetálba fektetem, majd egy nagyobb darab sütőpapírt teszek bele és valami száraz hüvelyest szórok a papírral (bab, lencse, bármi megteszi, a lényeg, hogy a tészta ne tudjon kénye-kedve szerint feljönni, legyen hely a tölteléknek). Ebben a lenyomatolt állapotában betolom a 180 fokos sütőbe és 20 percig sütöm. Az idő lejárta után, eltávolítom a segédbabot vagy lencsét, a papírral egyetemben és a tésztát visszatolom a már csak 150 fokos sütőbe, 25 percre. 
Amikor kész a tészta, ráhelyezem a félbevágott epreket, a lekvárt a mikróban alaposan felmelegítem, majd az eprekre csurgatom. Minél tovább kibírjuk, hogy ne együnk belőle, annál finomabb.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Érdekes


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Feketeszedres torta
2006. augusztus 20. 14:48
A tésztához: 
25 dkg liszt 
18 dkg vaj 
3 dkg finomítatlan nádcukor 
1 tojás 
1 ek. víz 

A töltelékhez: 
45 dkg feketeszeder 
2 tojás 
13 dkg finomítatlan nádcukor + szórni még egy maréknyi 
1,7 dl tejszín 
3 dkg liszt 
1 tk. sherry 
Céges BBQ, második felvonás, francia vonal. Miután Hős Bevásárló nem kapott áfonyát (bíztam benne, hogy sikerült megfelelően megadni az áfonya személyleírását és a többi szóba jöhető gyümölcstől megfelelően elhatárolni  ), maradt alternatívaként a szeder. A hideg vajat szétmorzsolom a liszttel, belekeverem a cukrot, a tojást, a vizet és addig gyúrom, amíg össze nem áll. Fóliába csomagolva hűtőbe kerül 40 percre. 25 centis, kapcsos tortaformát kivajazok, a tésztát kinyújtom és a formába rendezgetem, a felesleges részeket levágom. A tésztamaradékokból megtöltök egy kisebb formát, mert vannak olyan Irigy Kutyák, akik féltékenyen nézik, hogy másoknak viszek sütit, bezzeg nekik csak az a fél tonnácska csoki és keksz jut, ami alapból van itthon . Forma tésztástul megy vissza a hűtőbe még 20 percre. Sütőt előmelegítem 200 fokra, a gyümölcsöket elrendezgetem a tésztán, majd leöntöm az összekevert tojások, cukor, tejszín, liszt és (créme de cassis hiányában) sherry keverékével. Megszórom egy kis nádcukorral és mehet a sütőbe. Az eredeti szerint 35 perc kell neki, nálam csak a kis forma lett kész ennyi idő alatt, és mivel már idő volt, nagyon izgultam, hogy kész lesz-e indulásra. Úgyhogy összesen 45 perc kellett neki, tűzforrón dobozba került és már száguldottam is a buliba. A mediterrán tematika itt-ott azért megbicsaklott, mondjuk a thai rizsnél, a dél-afrikai és a magyar boroknál , de ez nem okozott fennakadást. A másnap átküldött fotók már igen , de ha az ember a spanyol hölgyemény által bűnhamisan énekelt karaoke Macarenához beáll háttértáncosnak két svéd és egy ír kollegina társaságában, akkor számoljon a kompromittációval . A torta az utolsó morzsáig elfogyott (dagadó kebel  ), a képen a Zuramnak készült miniváltozat látható. 
_Joanne Harris-Fran Warde: A francia konyha_


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Hogy


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Itt ilyet is lehet.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Ó! És érdekességek is vannak itt!  Torta! Nyammm


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Én már egy csomó jó dolgot találtam itt


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Választ a kérdéseimre, amelyeket nem tettem még fel,


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Fűszeres borban buggyantott körte* 
Hozzávalók: 


 4 nagyobb körte (4X110 kcal) 
 1 liter bordói bor, az enyém soproni kékfrankos (7X74 kcal) 
 10 dkg cukor (380 kcal) 
 6 szem szegfűszeg 
 2 szerecsendióvirág 
 1 karika citrom 
 A körtéket meghámoztam krumplihámozóval, de vigyáztam, hogy a száruk megmaradjon. A bort, szegfűszeget, szerecsendióvirágot és a citromkarikát forrni tettem fel, és amikor felforrt, belerakosgattam a körtéket. Lassú tűzön fél órát főztem őket, közben háromszor vagy négyszer megforgattam, hogy mindenhol érje a körtéket a bor. A fűszeres lében hagytam őket langymelegre kihűlni, ekkor tálaltam. Hogy még jobb legyen nekünk, a bort nem küldjük pocsékba, hanem mellé kínáljuk, nagyon finom, de így a kalóriamennyiség alaposan megnő... 
Utólag kiszámolva, ha egy ember egy körtét eszik, és csak egy deci fűszeres bort kortyol el mellé, pont 400 kcal-ban áll meg a történet. 
_A receptet Joanne Harris & Fran Warde: Francia konyha_


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

De nem vagyok az az írogatós, nyakra-főre beleszólós csaj.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Így hát még nem jött össze a 20.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Most találtam valami nagyon jót!


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Hagymaleves *
5 nagyobb vöröshagyma 
1 dl fehérbor 
1 nagy ek finomliszt 
3 gerezd fokhagyma 
1 babérlevél 
1 kk kakukkfű 
1,5 l alaplé 
bő fakanálnyi vaj 
só 
bors 

A vajat felolvasztom egy lábasban. Megfenem a kedvenc konyhakésem és a hagymákat megpróbálom a lehető legvékonyabbra vágni. Mikor felvágtam az összes hagymát, rádobom az olvadt vajra, fakanálra kapok és állandó kevergetés mellett, közepes lángon megkaramellizálom a hagymáimat. 
Miután a hagyma elkészült, hozzáadom az összenyomott fokhagymagerezdeket, meghintem a liszttel, felengedem az alaplével és a borral. Adok hozzá babérlevelet, kakukkfüvet, sót, borsot. Lefedem és hagyom békében rotyorogni. 
Kívánságra lehet tejszínnel simítani, sajttal dúsítani, baguette szeletekkel tálalni


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Ami nagyon kellene nekem


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Mert nagyon rég keresem


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Így hát most itt gyűjtögetek, aztán rohanok tölteni!


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

16. lesz ez,


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Nyuszika répatortája? Ugyan, már unalmas. *Hagymatorta* az igazi. Fellengzősen: Tarte a l'Oignon. Az elkészítése kicsit macerás, de nem hiábavaló. 250 g lisztből, 175 g vajból (lágy legyen) és 2 tojássárgájából tésztát gyúrunk, majd neilonzacskóba rakjuk és a hűtőben pihentetjük 30 percig. 400 g vöröshagymát megtisztítunk és vékonyan felszeleteljük. 50 g vajat megolvasztunk 2 evőkanál olajban, majd a zsiradékon megpároljuk a hagymát. Csak semmit szenesítés, aranybarna puhaságra utazunk. A hagyma fél óra alatt elkészül, de néha kevergetni kell. Nincs sodrófám, ezért kézzel beletapicskoltam a tésztát a tűzálló tálba, pár percre visszatettem a hűtőbe, majd sütőpapírt tettem rá, teleöntöttem lencsével és betettem az előmelegített sütőbe. Először 6-os fokozaton (200 fok) sütöttem 30 percig, majd 3-as fokozaton (160 fok) további 15 percig. 2 tojásból, 120 ml tejszínből, sóból, friss őrölt borsból és fél kiskanál őrölt szerecsendióból lötyit készítettem. A sütőből kivettem a tésztát, kivettem belőle a lencsét (ez a sütőlencse) sütőpapírral együtt, majd a tésztát beborítottam a hagymával, ráöntöttem a lötyit és 30 percig tovább sütöttem. Mustáros húst sütöttem hozzá.
A receptet Joanne Harris és Fran Warde: A francia konyha című szakácskönyvében találtam.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Bár tény és való, hogy a receptek ezerszer jobbak, de nekem nincs most beidézhető...


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Jujj! Hagymatorta....


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

S hozzá francia? L'ecsó


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Halloumis bagettszeletek zöldsalátával
2006. január 22. 19:28
20 dkg halloumi (az eredeti recept kecskesajtot ír, akár az is lehet) 
egy nagy bagett 
olívaolaj 
20 dkg vegyes zöldsaláta 
5 dkg dió 
10 dkg fekete olívabogyó 
bors 

Az öntethez: 
1 tk. magos mustár 
1 tk. francia mustár 
2 ek. tárkonyos ecet 
6 ek. extra szűz olívaolaj 
só 
bors 
Az öntetet összekeverem, a salátástál aljába teszem. Belevágom apróra a diót és az olívabogyót, majd mehet a saláta is. Jól összeforgatom. A bagettet felszeletelem kb. ujjnyi vastag szeletekre, megkenem őket olívaolajjal és rájuk teszek kb. félcenti vastag halloumi szeletet. Mehet a grill alá pár percre, amíg kicsit meg nem barnul és el nem kezd bugyborékolni. Úgy négyszemélyes adag, frissen kell tálalni, kis borssal meghintve. 
_Az eredetit Joanne Harris-Fran Warde Francia konyha c. szakácskönyvében leltem._


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Őrület. Megvan a 20!  Köszi szépen!


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

tessék egy fincsi l'ecsos recept:
*Ratatouille* 
5 közepes cukkini 
2 nagy fej lilahagyma 
2 nagyobb padlizsán 
5 gerezd fokhagyma 
3-4 színesbe hajló tvpaprika 

olivaolaj 
majoranna 
petrezselyem 

só 
frissen őrölt bors 
40 dkg paradicsomsűrítmény 
2 darabka fahéj 

A hagymákat igenvékony karikára szelem, majd egy mély serpenyőbe dobom egy kevés olivaolajra, utánaeresztem a szintén vékonyra vágott fokhagymagerezdeket. Kicsit összepárolom, majd a serpenyőbe teszem a kockákra vágott padlizsánt, a karikára szelt cukkinit, paprikát. Nyakonöntöm a paradicsommal, beleteszem a fahéjdarabokat, sózom, fűszerezem. Takarékon, fedő alatt párolom egy jó órát.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

_*Káposztás lepény *_


egy kisebb fej kelkáposzta 

15 dkg bacon szalonna 

1 póréhagyma 

30 dkg finomliszt 

1,5 dl tej 

1,5 dl főzőtejszín 

4 gerezd fokhagyma 

2 tojás 

só 

frissen őrölt bors 

egy csokor petrezselyem 


A kelkáposztát megszabadítom a külső leveleitől, torzsájától és gusztusos kis csíkokra metélem. Egy nagyobb lábasba teszem, kevés vízzel felöntös és néhány percet párolom. 
Egy tálba felütöm a tojásokat, habosra keverem, hozzáadom a felvágott szalonnát, a karikára szelt póréhagymát, az apróra vágott petrezselymet és a fokhagymát is belenyomom. Hozzáadom a lisztet, a tejet, a tejszínt, sózom, borsozom és alaposan elkeverem. A megpárolódott káposztacsíkokat hozzákeverem és egy nagy üveg tepsibe öntöm az egészet. A 190 fokra előmelegített sütőben szép aranybarnára sütöm


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Lawrence tortája*


2007. május 7. 
Gyakran kérdezik tőlem, hogy _mit vegyek? Jamiet vagy Nigellát?_ Én erre mindig azt mondom, hogy Joanne Harris és Fran Warde - A francia konyha c. remekét. Általában hallgatnak rám és nagyon boldogok azok, akiknek vették. Ez a csokitorta is ebből a könyvből van. Egyszerűen fantasztikus az íze, állaga. Édesanyám, aki a keserű csokoládé megszállottja, gyakorta rendeli ezt tőlem. Jó szívvel ajánlom mindenkinek. 



 180 g étcsokoládé (törekedjünk a jó minőségűre)
175 g vaj (melegen ajánlom, hogy ezúttal ne margarin legyen)
125 g porcukor
200 g őrölt mandula (időnként dióval, vagy mogyoróval helyettesítem, úgyis nagyon finom)
4 tojás
pici só

A sütőt előmelegítjük 150C°-ra. Egy 25 cm átmérőjű tortaformát kibélelünk s.papírral vagy vaj/liszt kombó. 
A csokoládét vízfürdő felett megolvasztjuk (én mikrózom helyette). A vajat és a cukrot keverjük habosra, adjuk hozzá az őrölt mandulát, a tojások sárgáját és a felolvadt csokoládét, és keverjük egyenletesre. 
Verjük a fehérjéket a pici sóval keményre, és óvatosan keverjük a csokis masszához. Majd öntsük a formába és tegyük a sütőbe. 35 percig kell sütni. Ekkor egy vékony kéreg lesz a tetején, de a belseje még lágy. Így tökéletes. Miközben hűl teljesen megszilárdul. Semmiképpen se süssük tovább, mert keksz lesz belőle.

A szerző két lehetséges utat ajánl, amikor készen vagyunk. Vonjuk be a tetejét csokival, vagy kenjünk rá baracklekvárt. Mi egyiket sem szoktuk. A torta annyira tömény, hogy tejszínhabot és málnát szoktam mellé kínálni. Tökéletes falatokat lehet alkotni így.


----------



## Penelopegra (2010 Július 30)

Fantasztikus válogatás!


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

ugye milyen jól néz ki?


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Málnás breton flan * 
6 dkg finomliszt 
8 dkg rétesliszt 
8 dkg vaj 
5 dl tej 
3 tojás 
12 dkg cukor 
2 doboz málna 
csipet só 

A liszteket elkeverem a cukorral, a vajat a tejben megolvasztom. Egy pitéstálat kikenek vajjal, beleszórom a málnát. A szárazanyagokat felöntöm a vajas tejjel,hozzáadom a tojásokat és az "tésztámmal"nyakon öntöm a tálban pihenő málnákat és az egészet betolom a 190 fokos sütőbe. Nagyjából fél óra múlva szépen megemelkedik és szép aranybarna színt ölt. Ekkor kikapni, langyosan enni. 
A Nők nagyon szeretik.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Paradicsomtorta *
Tészta: 
20 dkg finomliszt 
5 dkg vaj 

5 dkg libazsír 
1 tojás 
Töltelék: 
3 ek tejföl 
2 tk dijoni mustár 
5-6 nagyobb paradicsom 
frissen őrölt bors 
só 

A lisztet elmorzsolom a vajjal és a zsírral, majd hozzáadom a tojást és lágy, de egységes tésztává gyúrom. A kész tésztát fóliába csomagolom, hűtőbe rejtem. Fél óra után kinyújtom, és a piteformámba fektetem. 
A tejfölt összekeverem a mustárral, fűszerezem és egyenletesen elkenem a tésztán. Ha épp ráérek, vagy nagyon meg szeretném adni a dolog módját, akkor leforrázom a paradicsomokat és úgy karikázom rá a tejfölre. Az egészet 195 fokos sütőbe tolom s addig sütöm, amíg a tészta szépen meg nem színesedik. 
Köretnek kitűnő és önmagában sem utolsó.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Quiche lorraine *


Amióta megvettem a Tésztában sült finomságok szakácskönyvet, azóta kacérkodom ezzel a recepttel, azóta tudom, hogy ennek nagy sikere lesz nálam. Kedden pedig eljött a várva várt nap, Petrának elkészítettem a cuccot és jó lett. Legalábbis nekem nagyon ízlett, ő meg udvariasan nem húzott le. Sőt még a blogomról, amit most látott először, is volt egy megjegyzése: *„ Az az egy mentséged erre, hogy legalább jól írsz”* És tény, minden konyhai mozdulatomat dokumentálni írásban és fényképpel, lehet, hogy tényleg nem annyira normális, de nagyon megnyugtató. Írásterápia.

De visszatérve a gasztronómiához a Quiche Lorraine egy francia recept, csupa, csupa finomsággal. És most lássuk mi is volt benne:

Hozzávalók:
Omlós tésztához:
20 dkg liszt
10 dkg vaj
1 tojás
1 csipet só
1 ek ecet
1 felvert tojás a kenéshez

Töltelékhez:
20 dkg szalonna
2,5 dl tejszín
3 tojás
10dkg reszelt ementáli sajt
Szerecsendió
Só, bors

+ szárazbab nehezéknek (igen ez először nekem is nagyon furcsán hangzott, de ahogy leírom a receptet minden meg fog majd világosodni.

Először elkészítettem a tésztát, majd pihenni hagytam a hűtőben. A quiche-formát jól kivajaztam és vékonyan belenyomorgattam a tésztát. Sütőpapírt tettem rá, majd erre nehezéknek a szárazbabot. Sütöttem 25 percig, majd leszedtem róla a papírt és a babokat. (A babok kicsit felidegesítettek, gonoszak voltak, mert a kis agyamban nem gondoltam őket forrónak. Nagy hiba. Amikor kiemeltem a papírral együtt majdnem leégett a kezem, aminek következtében az egészet elhajítottam. Ezután a szétszóródott babokat kergettem a konyhában...jó kis móka volt)




Megkenegettem a félig sült tésztát a felvert tojással, majd vissza a sütőbe 7 percig.Közben elkészítettem a tölteléket. A pici csíkokra vágott szalonnát megpirítottam majd a zsírt leitattam papírral. A 3 tojást felvertem, beleöntöttem a tejszínt és fűszereztem a sóval, borssal, és a szerecsendióval. Amikor megsült a tészta, belepakoltam a szalonnát, a sajtot és ráöntöttem ezt a tojásos-tejszínes cuccot




Utána vissza a sütőbe még kb 40 percig és tökéletes.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

*Hozzávalók a gnocchihoz*
60 dkg régi krumpli (most van az újkrumpli szezonja, de az ilyen ételekhez nem jó)
35 dkg friss spenót
Két marék ruccola
15 dkg liszt
1 tojássárgája
Só, bors
Vaj
10 dkg márványsajt
Egy csokor bazsalikom
*Hozzávalók a mártáshoz:*
2 dl tejszín
2 tojássárgája
10 dkg reszelt sajt (parmezánt tettem bele, de bármilyen olcsóbb, de erős ízű sajt megteszi)
2 gerezd fokhagyma
Szerecsendió
Só, bors
A spenótot és a ruccolát víz nélkül egy lábosban megpárolom, ha megfőtt lecsöpögtetem, és alaposan kinyomkodom. A krumplit puhára főzőm, majd teljes lecsöpögtetés után összetöröm, és összekeverem a többi hozzávalóval. Lisztes kézzel pici gombócokat formázok belőle, amit villával a tetején összenyomok egy picit. Forró vízben kifőzőm, majd vajjal meglocsolva és a márványsajttal megszórva szép pirosra sütöm. A mártáshoz a hozzávalókat hidegen összekeverem, majd óvatosan nehogy a tojás összekapjon addig melegítem állandó kevergetés mellett, amíg kicsit be nem sűrűsödik.




Ennek az olasz receptnek az eredetije Joanne Harris:A Francia konyha című könyvében található. Mikor először megláttam, rögtön tudtam, hogy nekem való finomság lesz. Kicsit emlékeztet egyik nagy kedvencemre a rókagombás, gorgonzolás gnocchira. Azért is örültem, mert a férjem két dolgot nem hajlandó megenni: az igazi magyar spenót főzeléket (szerinte nem illik hozzá a sok fokhagyma, szerintem pedig fokhagyma nélkül semmi értelme ennek az ételnek), és a tökfőzeléket. A tökkel nincs probléma, mert ha nagyon kiéhezem egyre, akkor szemrebbenés nélkül beülök egy főzelékfalóba, és a dolog le is van tudva. A spenóttal más a helyzet, mert azt csak házilag tudják finomra készíteni. Vagy legalább is, eddig elkerültem a jó spenót lelőhelyeket. Azt mindjárt sejtettem a recept elolvasása után, hogy ez bizony így nekünk száraz lesz. Ezért készítettem hozzá egy mártást, ami nagyon jó ötletnek bizonyult. Kornyadozott a hűtőben két marék ruccola is, ami nem szerepel az eredeti receptben, de beletettem. El nem rontotta, igaz nem is lehetett érezni, hogy benne lenne! Igen laktató étel, úgyhogy a családom többi tagja el is ment egy jó kis ebéd utáni alvásra.


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Vianne fűszeres forró csokoládéja. Hozzávalók: 4 dl zsíros tej (mi rendszerint 3,6%-osat használunk), fél vaníliarúd, hosszában félbevágva, fél rúd fahéj, 1 csípős csili félbevágva és kimagozva, 10 dkg étcsokoládé (legalább 70% kakaótartalommal), cukor, tejszínhab, konyak a tálaláshoz. A recept: öntsük a tejet egy edénybe, adjuk hozzá a vaníliarudat, a fahéjat és a csilit, és forraljuk kis lángon 1 percig. Reszeljük bele a csokoládét, és addig keverjük, amíg elolvad. Vegyük le a lángról, és hagyjuk állni 10 percig, majd vegyük ki belőle a fűszereket, tegyük vissza a lángra, és lassan melegítsük forrpontig. Nagy bögrében tálaljuk tejszínhabbal, csokireszelékkel


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Remélem tudtam adni egy kis ötletet hogy aki olvassa valamelyik egyszerű recepttel meglephesse szeretteit.


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Egy*

Egy megérett a meggy


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Kettő*

2


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Három*

3


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*négy*

4


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Öt*

5


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Hat*

6


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Hét*

7


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

*Nyolc*

8


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Safu (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

*20 hozzászólás *

nem tudom hogy miért van rá szügség de hát legyen akkor elkezdek írni én is


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

010


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

011


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

012


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

013


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

014


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

015


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

016


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

017


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

018


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

csak azért írok, hogy kopjon a tollam.


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

019


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

020


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

ha kérdezik, nem vagyok elmebeteg. ok?


----------



## Marweell (2010 Július 30)

végre megvan a 20


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

mondjuk ezt a 20 hozzászólás-limitet ki lehetne iktatni. nem?


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

már csak 9 zagyvaságot kell írnom.


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

nekem még csak 12 van.


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

sajnos én sem tudok hozzászólni, de kell a 20...


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

de igyekszem


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

a


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

üdvözlöm az adminisztrátorokat. nagy koponyák lehetnek.


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

b


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

15, de már unom


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

16, hú de jó ez a nap


----------



## winie (2010 Július 30)

főleg ha süt?


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

naméggyorsanírokpáratnektek


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

c


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

ne süssön, mert nem szeretem a kánikulát


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

1


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

Fire!


----------



## sanya20 (2010 Július 30)

elszámoltam magam, hoppszi


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

jaja nem túl izgalmas...


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

mire jó ez a hozzászólás, ha az a tanács, hogy tök mid1 mit?


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

ez lassan megy...


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*ahoj*

1


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*2*

2


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*3*

ti is fekete istvánt akartok letölteni?


----------



## blasterxxxx (2010 Július 30)

*téma*

hello.csak annyit szeretnék mondani hogy csucs ez az oldal.ehez hasonlot még nem találtam.ezért örülök hogy ittlehetek.köszike mindenkinek és további jo munkát


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*4*

mire 20ig jutok megőszülök, éljen a mobil net


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*5*

5


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*6*

6


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

20x20mp=?


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

jee már 9!!!


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

sarpszil te már 16? kitartó vagy!
10


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

na még egy az 11


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

12 szerencseszám!


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

hát lehet, hogy ez még mindig hamarabb megy mint a 2 nap várakozás a letöltésre....


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

13 végülis valamit valamiért, lehet gyorsabb lenne ha könyvtárból kivenném a könyveket?


----------



## sarpszil (2010 Július 30)

na hát ennyi volt a 20, csak el ne felejtsek 2 nap múlva visszajönni...


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

ha a végén derül ki h a gyors válasz nem számít hozzászólásnak lenyelem a sörösüveget is mérgemben!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

16
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 9 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

17 minnyá megvan a 20!
Fórumunkban két üzenet küldése között 20 másodpercet kell várnod. Kérjük, próbáld újra 1 másodperc elteltével...


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*20?*

20!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

már csak azt mondja meg kedves admin, h a 20 hozzászólasnak és a 2 napos korlátnak mi a fene az értelme? A tartalom miatt amit keresek, ugyis átolvasok olyan topicokat is amiket amúgy nem olvasnék, s ha kedvem szottyan hozzá is szólok, de ez így kissé értelmetlen, nem? de azért köszönöm a könyveket!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

a puszilkodó smileyk a k i s s é szóból alakultak ki, jópofa


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*ááá*

megvol a 20 hozzászólás, egy hete regeltem, mégsem olvashatom el csít, fekete istván könyvét. asszem ez kitolás a javából, pedig még a gépem is belefagyott. most morcos vagyok!


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)




----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*blabla*

akkoris!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*sdg*

kellkellkell


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Lallalaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bogica94 (2010 Július 30)

*20 hozzászólás....*

Sziasztok!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*20+*

20+x=mikor tölthetek le már?


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Aki nem tud úszni, az ne másszon fára, mert elüti a villamos.


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*folyt*

köv


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*Aki nem tud úszni, az ne másszon fára, mert elüti a villamos.*

a kisiklott villamos kidöntött egy fát, amin egy úszni nem tudó ember volt


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

77777


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*ha*

megtanult volna úszni, nem mászott volna tán fára,


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

.....


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*de*

megette volna egy cápa!


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

őőőő


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Fele megvan...


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*mek*

megnézem tok e már letölteni, ha nem rátok uszítok egy hackert, vagy elmegyek könyvtárba...


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Felén túlvagyok....


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*2088*

2088. hozzá szólásom, 17 éve regeltem, de nem adom fel!


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

ÁÁÁÁ


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*na*

most mindent újra indítok, elmondok egy imát, feláldozom a fehér kakast a fekete krétakör közepén napfogyatkozáskor február 29-én, és ha akkor sem tok letölteni agyvérzést kapok, kérem hívják a mentőket


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Pumukli elvesz ezt, Pumukli elvesz azt...


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

...nem látják a kis ravaszt!


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*34*

34 üzenet után kezdem kapisgálni h átvertek


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*35*

35


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Még 5.


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*??*


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

99


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*és*

harminchét


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Na mingyá....


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Gyúrunk, vazze?


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Elvileg megvan a 20....


----------



## Instrumental (2010 Július 30)

Még egy utolsót...


----------



## etsymo (2010 Július 30)

*feladtam*

ha valakinek sikerül innen letöltenie, kérem vegye fel velem a kapcsolatot, mert pár fekete istván könyvet csak innen lehet letölteni, de nekem a 3x üzenetem után sem engedi a rendszer, pedig több mint egy hete regeltem. köszönöm! 
etsymo @ gmail . com


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

Üdvőzlök mindenkit


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

Bocsánat, üdvözlök mindenkit (rövid "ö"-vel)


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

Szép hétvégét


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

Ez az 5. hozzászólásom


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

szeretnék hangoskönyvet letölteni


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok


----------



## mexen (2010 Július 30)

szép napot


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

*tgh*

hgrwt


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

zgjhilk


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

kuztmfhk


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

uioziu


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

dfkild


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

sdfklhsl


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

lj.khi


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

lkl


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

élku


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

iooz


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

kjtjfh


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

jghkj


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

ngfdhg


----------



## akugyela (2010 Július 30)

oiéugzkg


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Július 30)

hello a vámpírnaplók könyvet hol tölthetem le?


----------



## Wykykehh013 (2010 Július 30)

aest


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*1*

1


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*2*

2


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*3*

3


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*4*

4


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*5*

5


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

*9*

9


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## hazaigab (2010 Július 30)

21


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


gfg


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

gtr


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

a


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aaa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aaaaa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aa


hazaigab írta:


> 18


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aaaa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aaaaaa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

a


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

s


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aa


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

aaa


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

2


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

3


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

szia


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

mizu


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

hogycsi vagycsi? Csak hülyéskedek


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

6


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

?(


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

szia marii 7


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

???


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## marii (2010 Július 30)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

nagyon tetszenek a letöltések. de kell a 20 hsz.!!! de jaaaj....


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

7


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

8


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

9


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

10


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

11


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

12


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

I.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

Ii.


----------



## Lalula (2010 Július 30)

még mindíg nem enged letölteni... =(=(


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

harmadik


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

4


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

5


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

6.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

7.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

8.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

9.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

X.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

11.


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

13


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

12.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

hol is tartok?


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

14


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

15


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

kösz. 14.


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

16


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

15.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

16.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

17.


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

17


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

18.


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

19.


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

18


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

19


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

húsz


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

20


----------



## nemm (2010 Július 30)

ok


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.



A tanácsodra lettem volna kíváncsi.kiss


----------



## plexi (2010 Július 30)

? 21


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

nemm írta:


> 20


hello, good bye


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

3?


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

A repülőn a légikisasszony megkérdi a harmadosztályon utazó utast: - Uram, kér vacsorát?
- Miből lehet választani?
- Igen vagy nem!


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

Ember a TV szerelőnek: - Ültem a fotelban, néztem a TV-t miközben egy 100-as szöggel piszkáltam a fülem.
Egyszer csak elment a hang!


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

A riporter megkérdezi a filmcsillagot: 
- Hány éves?
- Negyven felé közeledem.
- És melyik irányból?


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

7?


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

Két amerikai turista Walesben kirándulgat kocsival.
Megállnak ebédelni Llanfacwyrnirbwlantyslioggich-ban és egyikük azt kéri a pincérlánytól:
- Mielőtt rendelünk, segítene eldönteni a vitánkat? Megtenné, hogy lassan, tagoltan kimondaná a hely nevét, ahol vagyunk?
A lány odahajol, és szótagolva elmondja: - Bööör-ger-kiiiiing.


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

- Honnan lehet tudni, hogy a bort erősen vizezik? - A pohár felett nem muslicák keringenek, hanem sirályok.


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

- Te Gazsi, oszt hol dolgozol?
- Sehol.
- Ott ne hagyd!


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

11:11


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

12:12


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

13:13 ( a kedvencem)


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

...step by step....14:14


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

Férj: Drágám, ma kereken egy hónapja, hogy nem szeretkeztünk.
Feleség: Te.


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

A melltartó odaszól a bugyihoz:
- Kikapcsolódásra vágyom....
- Nemááá, tegnap is miattad toltak le!!


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

17:17


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

19:19


----------



## eudaimonia (2010 Július 30)

20:25


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

Koszonom ezt az igazan hasznos uzenetet
kgabi69


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

*elnezest kerek*

Elosszor is elnezest kerek a helyesirasi hibakal teli szovegre de Vajdasagban elel szerb iskolaba jartam es nem tanultam a magyar helyesirast. Most mar nyugdij kozeleben vagyok es nem tartom fontosnak hogy megtanuljam mert a szamitogep szovegszerkesztoje ha szukseg van ra kijavitja a hibakat, ha van ra idom.
kgabi69


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

azert leptem be ebbe a forumba hogy ha lehet magyar szinkronos filmeket toltsek le DVD formatumban, Ha lehet nem azokat amejiket divx-bol konvertaltak DVD.re.
kgabi69


----------



## DrMoriarty (2010 Július 30)

*Sziasztok*

Még nem tudom mit is írhatnék de gondolkozom rajta...

Sziasztok!


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

Kulonosen a vigjatekokat, sci-fi-ket, es azokat a humoros akciofilmeket szeretek amelyiknek happy end a vege.
kgabi69


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

Sci-fi rajongokent, legjobban a Star Trek sorozatot szeretem. Meg is van minden evada
1-Star trek TOS - The original series James Kirkel
1-Star Trek-TAS The animated series
2-star Trek The New Generation
3-Star Trek Deep Space 9
4-Star Trek-Voyager
5-Star Trek Enterprise

Ezekel a sorozatokal egyut keszitettek meg 10+1 jatekfilmet is
Az elso 10 a regi szineszekkel a regi temakkal kapcsolatban.
A 11 film a Star Trek 2009-bol mar uj szineszekkel keszitetek es idoutzassal egybekotve kitoroltek a regi foldi idovanalat es lehetoseget adtak a filmiparnak hogy a sikeres sorozatot uj szineszekkel es uj temakkal ujrafilmezek a mai gyerekeknek

kgabi69


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

Arra szeretnem kerni az feltoltoket akinek meg van a Star Trek Elso 10 filmje DVD formatumban hogy foltegye valamelyik tarra (divx formatumbam megvannak a filmek de a minoseguk nem a legjobb.
Elore is koszonom Kgabi69


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok.ki szereti a romantikus könyveket?


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

teljesen odáig vagyok a paranormális romantikáért.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

a fiam ma 2 hónapos?


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

Melyik a legdemokratikusabb női ruhadarab?
- A melltartó. A széthúzókat összetartja, a csüggedőket felemeli, a különbséget eltakarja.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

A halálraítélt cellájába belép a pap.
- Azért jöttemm, hogy a kivégzésed előtt közvetítsem neked az Isten igéjét.
Mire a rab:
- Minek kellesz Te ahhoz? Fél óra múlva úgy is találkozom a főnököddel.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy malac vicc:*

Az apáca kimenőn lefekszik egy fiúval, és a főnővér megtudja.
- Ezért egész nap a sarokban térdelsz, imádkozol, és egy citromot nyalogatsz.
- Rendben, de miért kell citromot nyalogatnom?
- Hogy ne lássam azt a kielégült képedet.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Kérem, doktor úr, segítsen rajtam, mert csuklom.
- És mióta van így?
- Már vagy fél év óta.
- És akkor miért nem jött korábban?
- Mert azt hittem, hogy emlegetnek.
*Egy malac vicc:*

A lány suttogja a barátja fülébe:
- Kedvem támadt egy kis csemegéhez.
Mire a fiú:
- Akkor jó helyen jársz. Nálam mindig van valami bekapnivaló.
*Családi vicc:*

Pistike hazaér a játszótérről, és odatart a nagymamájának egy fűszálat:
- Nagyi! Légy szives harapj bele!
- De miért?
- Mert apu azt mondta, hogy csak akkor lesz számítógépem, ha te fűbe harapsz.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

A gyártó azt írta, hogy ezek a kártyák kompatibilisek. Apa, minek ez az alma a fejemen?


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy Jean-vicc:*

- Jean, miért van az oroszlán az akváriumban?
- Mert a ketrecből kifolyik a víz, uram.
*Egy, az "abszolút"-viccek közül:*

- Melyik az abszolút előkelő étterem?
- Melyben melltartóban szervírozzák a libamellet.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Hmmm... van még negyedórányi levegőm!
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Nézzétek, mekkora villám!


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőrt vizsgáztatják. A vizsgabiztos keresztkérdést tesz fel neki:
- Adott a kovetkező helyzet: két autó összeütközik, a szemben levő házból lövéseket hall, majd segélykiáltást, kigyullad a közelben levő benzinkút, és a tér túlsó végében levő bankból két tag lép ki, túszul ejtve az egyik titkarnőt, és a lopott pénzzel épp egy taxiba próbálnak beülni. Mit tesz ebben az esetben?
- Levetem a rendőrruhát, és elvegyülök a tömegben.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Nézd csak, az a repülő épp felénk jön!
*Egy vicc, kizárólag nőknek:*

Meddig lehet egyszerre két férfit szeretni?
- Ameddig a másik észre nem veszi.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Csodálatos innen a kilátáááááááááááááá...


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr fáradtan érkezik haza.
- Veled meg mi van? - kérdezi a felesége.
- Tudod, ma a Kováccsal teniszeztem.
- És ebbe fáradtál bele? Hiszen Kovács nagyon gyenge játékos.
- Igen, de csak egy ütőnk volt.
*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Na milyen a házaséleted?
- Remek. Minden percét kiélvezzük. Képzeld, már útban van a gyerek.
- Máris? Hiszen még meg sem született.
*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mi egy női élet ambíciója?
- Végre megtanulni az abc-t.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

Megy az oroszlán az erdőben, és találkozik a farkassal:
- Te farkas! Rajta vagy a listámon! Eredj haza, búcsúzz el a családodtól, és holnap reggel gyere el hozzám, hogy felfalhassalak!
A farkas megijed, és így is tesz. Az oroszlán másnap a rókával találkozik:
- Te róka! Rajta vagy a listámon! Eredj haza, búcsúzz el a családodtól és holnap reggel gyere el hozzám hogy felfalhassalak! A róka is megijed és úgy tesz, ahogy az oroszlán parancsolta. Harmadnap a nyuszika kerül az állatok királya elé:
- Te nyuszika! Rajta vagy a listámon! Eredj haza, búcsúzz el a családodtól, és holnap reggel gyere el hozzám, hogy felfalhassalak!
- Te oroszlán, kihúznál a listádról?
- Jó!


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

A nyuszigyerek sírva megy haza. Az apja megáll előtte, feltűri a karjain az ingét, és így szól:
- Ki bántott fiam?
- A medve! - szipogja a kisnyuszi.
Az apja lehúzza a karjain az ingét és így szól:
- Te bajod! Miért szívóztál vele.
*Egy Jean-vicc:*

- Jean, mártson a vízbe egy ív papírt!
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy merített papíron írhassak.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy malac vicc:*

Mesterséges megtermékenyítő iroda hirdeti magát. A kopott irodában gyönyörű nőt fogad egy gyanús külsejű férfi.
- Én azt akarom, hogy a fiam olyan okos legyen, mint Einstein. A férfi egy kis port szór egy pohár vízbe.
- Más?
- Olyan alakja legyen mint egy germán istennek!
A férfi újabb port szór a vízbe.
- Még valami?
- Olyan szép legyen, mint Alain Delon!
Még egy kis por a vízbe.
- Más?
- Ennyi elég.
- Igya meg ezt a keveréket!
A nő megissza és azonnal elalszik. A férfi elkezdi gombolni a sliccét:
- Na majd adok én neked Alain Delont!


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr találkozik az utcán. Az egyik megkérdi:
-Mondd, miért dörzsölöd a kezedet?
-Mert fázik.
-Hát akkor miért nem teszed zsebre?
-Nem fér bele, ott a kesztyűm.
*Egy politikai vicc:*

Szerjozsa anyósa már öreg, és kérve kéri a vejét, hogy hadd temessék a Kreml falába.
- De hát anyuka, ez lehetetlen! Tudja, hogy akit oda temetnek, az mind híres ember.
De a mama hajthatatlan. Szerjozsa megsajnálja az anyósát, és pár nap múlva boldogan hívja fel telefonon:
- Sikerült elintéznem, anyuka! Készüljön, mert két óra múlva temetjük.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy politikai vicc:*

Egy törpe sétál a Fehér Ház előtt, kezében lóbálja a lámpását. Kijön az elnök és megkérdezi tőle:
- Mit keresel itt, te törpe?
- Az igazságot - mondja a törpe.
- Azt ne itt keresd - válaszol az elnök -, menj el egy európai országba.
A törpe eljön Magyarországra. Sétál a Parlament előtt, kezében lóbálja a lámpását. Kijön az elnök, és megkérdezi tőle:
- Mit keresel itt, te törpe?
- Az igazságot - mondja a törpe.
- Azt ne itt keresd - közli az elnök -, menj el Oroszországba.
A törpe elmegy Oroszországba. Sétálgat a Kreml előtt. Kijön az elnök, és megkérdezi tőle:
- Mit keresel itt te törpe? Mire a törpe:
- Most már a lámpásomat.
*Egy politikai vicc:*

Egy ember meghal, és lekerül a pokolba. Két bejárat van, az egyikre ki van írva, hogy szocialista pokol, a másikra meg, hogy kapitalista pokol. A szocialista pokol előtt rettenetesen nagy sor áll, míg a kapitalista pokol előtt senki. Kovács odamegy a kapitalista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- Itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
Erre Kovács átmegy a szocialista pokol kapujába és megkérdezi:
- És itt mit csinálnak az idekerült emberrel?
- Szögeket vernek a testébe, tüzes vassal sütögetik és forró olajban főzik.
- Akkor miért állnak itt ennyien sorban?
- Mert itt vagy szög nincs, vagy tüzes vas nincs, vagy olaj nincs, vagy egyik sincs.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy skótvicc:*

Egy skót kisváros focicsapata feloszlik.
- Miért oszlott fel? - kérdezi az egyik ottani lakostól a másik.
- Mert ellopták a labdát!
*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

Két medve áll a Himalája tetején, és térdig érő szélben lekvárt kaszálnak. Megszólal az egyik:
- Jön a karácsony.
Erre a masik:
- Akkor álljunk félre.
*Egy politikai vicc:*

Gorbacsov látogatást tesz a téli hidegben fázó határőrök között. Csupán egy embert talál a kapuban, és így szól neki:
- Fiam! Adj le egy lövést, hogy megérkeztem.
A lövés eldördül, mire kinyílik az őrház kisablaka, és megjelenik mögötte az őr:
- Hozták a vodkát?
- Nem! Gorbacsov jött látogatóba! - hangzik a válasz.
A kis ablak hangos csattanással becsapódik. A lövés többször eldördül, mire ismét kinyílik a kis ablak és az őr mérgesen kiordít:
- Hol tanultál meg célozni, hogy ha többszörre sem sikerült eltalálnod?


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

A sündisznóbébi eltéved a sötétben, és bekeveredik az üvegházba. Hosszas bolyongás után, amikor nekimegy egy kifejlett kaktusznak, boldogan tárja szét mancsocskáit:
- Mama!
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Ez az erdő tökéletesen veszélytelen!
*Egy malac vicc:*

Az egyik kórházban egy fiatal nővér a borotválós. Fogja a férfinek borotválás közben a farkát, nehogy megvágja. Kis idő múlva megszólal a férfi:
- Köszönöm, most már elengedheti, megáll magától is!
*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mit jelent, ha az asszony bejön a konyhából?
- Túl hosszú a lánc.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy skótvicc:*

A skót bemegy a fényképészhez, és megkérdezi hogy mennyibe kerülnek a felvételek.
- Az első tucat tíz penny - mondja a fényképész - a második hat.
- Nem bánom! A másodikból csináljon nekem két tucatot!
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Feltaláltam a vízhűtéses tápegységet...
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

A gyártó azt írta, hogy ezek a kártyák kompatibilisek. Apa, minek ez az alma a fejemen?
*Egy malac vicc:*

A hajótörött hónapokat tölt el a lakatlan szigeten egy kutya és egy disznó társaságában. Az egyik reggel, mikor már nem bír tovább gerjedelmével, elkezdi kerülgetni a disznót, de a kutya hevesen morogva folyton közéjük áll. A pasas bánatosan elsomfordál, mikor hirtelen észreveszi, hogy egy tutajt sodort partra a tenger, és a tutajon egy eszméletlen gyönyörű lány fekszik. Feléleszti és a lány pihegő kebellel rebegi:
- Megmentőm! Hogyan háláljam meg neked?
- Ezt a rohadt kutyát kéne elvinni egy félórára.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Egy, az "abszolút"-viccek közül:*

- Mi az abszolút semmi?
- Egy léggömb, meghámozva.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Valahol itt van a csapdaaaaaaaaaa!
*Fekete humor:*

A ponty és a cápa jó barátok. Egyszer megbeszélik, hogy egy napra helyet cserélnek. A ponty egy napig a tengerben, a cápa pedig a tóban fog lakni. El is jött a nagy nap. Megvolt a helycsere, mindketten megtudták milyen a másik élete. Másnap mikor találkoznak, elbeszélgetnek.
- Na, milyen volt a tengerben lakni? - kérdi a cápa.
- Hát, elég unalmas. Na és milyen volt a tó?
- Nem volt semmi különös. Csak egy halász kifogott a horgászbotjával.
- És mi történt?
- Mondtam neki, ha visszadob, teljesítem egy kívánságát.
- Mi volt a kívánsága?
- Hogy a farka érjen a földig.
- És teljesítetted?
- Igen.
- Na és hogy?
- Leharaptam a lábait.


----------



## pillangocicus (2010 Július 30)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Ez az indító gomb?
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Még a sorompó előtt átérünk!
*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mi a különbség a szerelem és a bili között?
- Az egyiktől a szemed, a másiktól a feneked lesz karikás.
*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Nézd azt a barmot! Nyáron bundában szedi a málnát!
*Egy vicc, kizárólag nőknek:*

Mi a legszebb a férfitesten?
- A nő.
*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr megállítja a cigányt, mert szilvát lopott. Hogy elvegye a kedvét tőle, arra bünteti, hogy a fél kiló szilvát egyenként dugjon fel magának. A cigány bele is egyezik, ez mégiscsak jobb, mint a börtön. Egyszer csak hangosan felnevet.
- Mit röhögsz, cigány?
- Ott jön a komám egy dinnyével!


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Július 30)

Ha valakinek meg van a Star Trek 10 jatekfilmje DVD formatumban kerem toltse fel.
Elore is koszonom kgabi69


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

sziasztok


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:d


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)




----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)




----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:shock:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)




----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)




----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:--:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:55:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

://:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:0:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:444:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:9:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:23:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:ugras:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:8:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

kiss


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

A boroskóla jobb mint ahogy én jártam... A két éves fiam használta dobbantönak a billentyűzetem. No persze nem is működik már.. :-D


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:``:


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

:lol:


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

\\m/


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Bort visz a góbé egy hordóban a kocsmárosnak. Mondja, hogy ötven liter. A kocsmáros nem hiszi. A góbé pedig váltig csak azt állítja, hogy bizony az ötven liter. Egyszer csak a kocsmáros észreveszi a hordón a hitelesítést:
- De bátyám, hiszen ez a hordó csak negyven literes!
Mire a góbé:
- Akkor azért ment bele olyan nehezen az ötven liter.


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

A székely rábámul egy agyonfestett, öreg nőre. A nőt nagyon zavarja a dolog, rászól a góbéra:
- Mit bámul úgy rám, mint borjú az új kapura?
- No hiszen – vág vissza székely -, lehet, hogy én borjú vagyok, hanem a kapu az már nem új!


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

:-d


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)




----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Már több mint fél éve tag vok... mostanság már le is töltenék... :lol:


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Na még 5 üzi...


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Olvassa is ezeket vki?


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Gondolom nem.


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Valaki egy sört? :beer:


----------



## Janky (2010 Július 30)

Ez itt lassa számtanóra lesz. Ha írtok akkor legyen már értelme. Mégha 20 üzit kéne is küldeni.


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Hmmm ez a vigyor itt nem műkszik? Szomorú.


----------



## ujf (2010 Július 30)

Janky Heló!
Legalább nem magamat szórakoztatom...
Tehát mégis figyeli vki.


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

én is figyelek


----------



## riol (2010 Július 30)

lehet butaságot kérdezek mert nem olvastam el valami fontosat, de ha megvan a 20 db üzenetem akkor mért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

*hozzászólás*

hozzászólás


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

hozzászólás


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

q


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

e


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

mire meglesz a 20.........


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

jó pár perc el fog telni...


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

.


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

kiváncsi vagyok...


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

hogy azután menni fog-e


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

letöltés meg ilyenek


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

persze ne másoljak


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

nah


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

*


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

asdf


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

123


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

még5


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

még4


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

még3


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

még2


----------



## lisa83 (2010 Július 30)

Hupsz, elszámoltam. Ez az utolsó.


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

Kilenc?


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 30)

10 .. félkész


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

.....a számok nagyon sokat jelentenek,nem "csupán" számolunk velük...


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

9988


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

A vörösboros marhapörköltet tálalhatjuk sós vízben főtt burgonyával, galuskával vagy nokedlivel.


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Ez miért van igy???


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Van értelme?


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Valaki tudja?


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Próbálok rájönni de nam megy.


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

nemtom


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

*Jó estét kívánok!*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Elég nehezen találtam rá erre az oldalra, de remélem egy jó közösségbe csöppentem


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Biztos van értelme.


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Halihó


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Reméljük.


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Hééééha


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Halihó


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

ven-e az életnek értelme?


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Gézengúz


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Pista igyál mustot


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

a 20 üzenetnek.


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

1999


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Ezt nem tudom.


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Zsebmacska


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

Ki mért jött ide?


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Tokioban már délelőttt van!


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

..ezen az oldalon ,ilyen kérdés?
..finom lett a marhapörkölt!


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

üzenet


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

Várjál 20 másodpercet!


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

én egy midi filet kerestem


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

akkor találtam ezt az oldalt


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

de ennek a 20 üzenetnek mi értelme van azt nem tudom


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

huh már 12 van
ez a 13-ik


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

ezt én sem értem


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

sok ez a 20 másodperc


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

finom még a slambuc is bográcsban!


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

lehetne inkább 10


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

hamar elérjük


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

vag nem is tudom mennyi


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

20 üzenet 20 másodpercenként! ez miért van?


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

hajnal egykor már nem úgy forog az agyam


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

kiderül igy működni fog vagy nem


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

holnap esküvőre megyek
nem a sajátomra:-D


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

gogo


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

Hanem az egyik gyerekkori jó barátoméra


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

az úgy jó


----------



## forissandor (2010 Július 31)

megvan a 20
Sziasztok
van Isten


----------



## WyZsóy (2010 Július 31)

22.... csak azért,hogy páros legyen!


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

jó buli


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

érdekes.. nekem még mindig azt mondja, hogy szerezzek be 20 üzenetet, különben nem láthatom a linket.. hmm.. demár van... ez valami parajelenség lehet!


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

mindjárt nekem is


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

bármi lehet


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

ez a huszadik de nyomok még


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

megcélzom a 30at!


----------



## sumisanyi (2010 Július 31)

over
helló


----------



## edekis (2010 Július 31)

30! Hurrááá!!!


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

*sziasztok*

Én még új vagyok és most csinálom a 20 hozászólást.


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

**

ez a 2. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

**

ez a 3. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 4. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 5. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 6. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 7. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 8. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 9. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 10. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 11. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 12. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 13. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 14. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 15. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 16. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 17. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 18. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 19. hozzászólás


----------



## dante1997080 (2010 Július 31)

ez a 20. hozzászólás


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Hát ez nagyon vicces, de valahogy nincs kedvem nevetni...


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Talán mire a 20. hozzászólásig elérek, jobb kedvem lesz!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Ez már a 3.! Hajrá!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Na még egy!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

5. lett...


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

6 (hogy is van: six vagy sex?)


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

7. hozzászólás: "A hetedik te magad légy!"


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Nekem nyolc.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Sőt a kilenc is páros!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

10 tiszta víz... ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

11. De jó!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

12 apostola volt Krisztusnak is...


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

13 a szerencseszámom.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

14. Gyorsan haladok!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

15. De finom a csoki!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

16. Ő még csak most 14... vagy már 16?


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

17. Lassan nagykorú leszek.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

18. Sőt már elég érett vagyok.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

19. A feleségem szerint.


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

20. Na meg is van, máris jobb a kedvem!


----------



## pkf25 (2010 Július 31)

Ez a 21. század...


----------



## Denniske7 (2010 Július 31)

Neke A Rudolf c. szövegkönyvre lenne szükségem!!!


----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)




----------



## Lelyke (2010 Július 31)

13. 
Nemsokára meglesz


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

kissSziasztok! Örülök,hogy tag lehetek, és hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra!Nagyon hasznosnak találom!Sok érdekes, elgondolkodtató, segítő téma van! Szóval Tök jó!


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

szeretnék feltölteni zenéket, de még nem tudok sajnos


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

helló! nem válaszol senki?


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

nem baj!


----------



## bevi65 (2010 Július 31)

123


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Július 31)

San írta:


> Üdvözlők mindenkit.


 
Én is üdvözöllek


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Július 31)

bevi65 írta:


> helló! nem válaszol senki?


 Helló!


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Nagyon tetszik nekem ez az oldal!


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Amúgy üdv mindenkinek! ^^


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

egy iciri piciri pocok pocakon pöckölt egy másik iciri piciri pockot, mire az iciri piciri pocakon pöckölt pocok pocakon pöckölte a másik iciri piciri pockot.


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

ma van július utolsó napja, ki kéne használni... nálunk most egészen szép borult az idő. nemrégiben dörgött is...


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

tegnap meg kicsit esett, villám, dörgés, minden volt...


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

ejjha... 20 másodperc várakozás 2 üzi között.. bevallom, a 20-at akrom elérni, de ahogy láttam, ez a fórum azért is van itt.. ^^


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

megtaláltam itt fent az onedin család e-book változatát! =^^=


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

annak idején A Producerek musical-e miatt regisztráltam, de ez az oldal a feltöltött tartalmával aranyat ér! *-*


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

majd körülnézekm és ha lesz valami, amit feltehetnék, akkor én is igyekszem gazdagítani!


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Úgy vagyok vele, mint bevi65. még nem igazán tudom hogy kell, merre hány méter...


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Ott lenn messze délen mese szép éjjen édes édent remélsz...


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

mikkamakka...


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

13. hozzászólás. xP


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Őzike <3 (Őze Lajos úúúr) )))


----------



## morvai01 (2010 Július 31)

Orulok,hogy ratalaltam erre az oldalra nagyon ertekes anyagok vannak benne.


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

Amúgy a nevem Eri.


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

egyetértek!  Igazán értékes hely. ^^


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

oh. mennem kell... öbéd!


----------



## Reinie (2010 Július 31)

szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Én is próbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzá szólást.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Én is örülök ennek az oldalnak.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Van itt minden.
Zene ,képek, kézimunka, stb.


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

helo mindenkinek


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

ja es mindenki masnak is persze..


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

szeretnek en is


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

allando forumtag lenni


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

mar csak a letoltesek miatt is


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

csodaszek latvany


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

pancelokor


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

olimpiai szojatekok


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

a nyertes: zsuzsa


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

macskakövet


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

halottitortura


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

géptelenség


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Óvakodj az állatoktól, ha inni mennek és az emberektől ha inni voltak.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

latastol vaku


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

És akkor indulhat a töltögetés.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

A méhek nem olyan szorgosak, mint hisszük, csak nem tudnak lassabban zümmögni.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Amúgy felétek milyen az idő?


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

A szükség sok mindenre rákényszeríti az embert. Nora Roberts


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Esik.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Ha egy nap úgy adódna, hogy nem ébredsz fel, ha úgy adódna, hogy ez volt az utolsó napod a földön, mond büszke lennél arra, amit eddig tettél? Mert ha nem, kezdhetsz mindent jóvá tenni.  Légió c. film


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Az ember átlagos alvásigénye, csak még öt perc.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

A múlt nagyon gyorsan utolér minket, akkor is, ha egész életünkben mást sem teszünk, mint megpróbálunk távol kerülni tőle. Guillaume Musso


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Az élet akkor kezdődik, amikor a gyerekek elköltöznek, és a kutya is megdöglik.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Aha.Én is így szoktam reggel kelni.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Az idő pénz - gondolta a pincér, és hozzáadta a számlához a dátumot.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Az élet egy cirkusz, csak nagyobb sátor kell hozzá.  Csimpilóták c. film


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

gyerekecske


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

A világ nélküled is forog tovább. Fölösleges magad fontosabbnak látni, mint amennyire az vagy. Raana Raas


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

A létezés még nem élet. Alfred Tennyson


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

üregasszony


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Bárminek ellen tudok állni, kivéve a kísértést.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Einstein meghalt, Newton is halott, és én is nagyon meghűltem tegnap.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Háromféle ember van: az egyik tud számolni, a másik nem.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Ez jó!


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Nem hittem a kereszténységben egészen addig, amíg rá nem jöttem, hogy Én vagyok Isten.


----------



## Timike85 (2010 Július 31)

Juhé!
Megvan a 20 hozzá szólás.
Már csak meg kell várnom a 48 órát és indulhat a töltögetés!


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

A nagymamám hatvan éves korában elkezdett napi hét kilométert gyalogolni. Most hetvenkét éves, és fogalmunk sincsen, hol a fenébe lehet.


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

abcabc


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

abcabcabc


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

abcaabcbacba


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Üdvözlöm. Itt a Tűzoltóság üzenetrögzítője...


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

abcabcbacbabcbacb


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

folyamirák
tarisznyarák
sutyerák


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

acbabcbacbab


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

googlegooglegooglegoogle


----------



## Capt Power (2010 Július 31)

googlelgoogle


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Ezek a patológiák napról-napra kihaltabbak!


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Csak a hangom miatt nem lettem énekes.


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

A gól nélküli döntetlen végeredménye nulla-nulla.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

A varjú is énekesmadár, csak gyorstalpalón végzett.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Golyó általi halálnak nevezzük, amikor belepusztulsz a tökönrúgásba.


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

Tipikus svéd kapus: beállt a kapuba, s véd.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

A hippi olyan ember, akinek olyan hosszú haja van, mint Tarzannak, olyan a
járása, mint Jane-nek és olyan a szaga, mint Csitának.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Meg nem számoltam össze pontosan, de azt hiszem ezermester vagyok!


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

Milyen jól el lehetne adni ezeket a játékosokat, ha gépkocsik
lennének. Az eladónak csak annyit kellene mondania:
ezt nézze uram, alig futott.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Az különbözteti meg a darazsat a méhtől, hogy a darázs nem gyűjti a vasat.


----------



## bugzy (2010 Július 31)

És igen, itt jön a magyar zászló! A felso szín piros,
a középso fehér, az alsót nem látom.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

A kleptománia az ősi gyűjtögető életmód rendszeres felelevenítése.


----------



## Tyrex5000 (2010 Július 31)

Könnyű új dolgot kitalálni. Olyat nehéz, ami jobb mint a régi.


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

Gyűjtöm


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

a


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

hozzászólást.


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

Sajnos


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

lassan


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

gyűlik


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

össze


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

de


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

előbb


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

vagy


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

utóbb


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

sikerülni


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

fog


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

remélem.


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## umbriel2 (2010 Július 31)




----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## Reah83 (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## csajos313 (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

9


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

10


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

11


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

12


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

13


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

14


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

15


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

16


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

17


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

18


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

19


----------



## kiskuli (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok.


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

hogy vagytok.


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

jól vagytok.


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

minden ok


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

mi van


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

fdfgdgfd


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

hjgjgjfg


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

jhgjhgjf


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

jhjkhkh


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

hgkjfjhkhk


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

hgjf


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

hgfjtzdud


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

jgkjk


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

jhkggkj


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

fjghjfhfhgjff


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

ghddgddg


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

6uz7turu


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

khgjhkgjh


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

trzetztrzetr


----------



## kdezso (2010 Július 31)

ghjhgjfh


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

uiuzouio


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

zujzizui


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

zjzjghj


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

zjugjgjk


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

rrgfgfdddds


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

ttzisdxfgjh


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Lehet itt valakivel beszélgetni?


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

oiurtsxdydfmk


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Szia Fannyka!


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

rztutzuz


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

itt mindenki egyedül van?


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

én zenéket keresek.


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

etrgrjhzt


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Olyan szép ezoterikus zenéket.


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Te miért jöttél Fannyka?


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

kléj glui


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Észre sem veszed hogy hozzád szólok? )


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

65464sgrdz


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

rz5uttzuz


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

nem beszélget velem senki?


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

tuziuzoi


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reah83 (2010 Július 31)

nem is olyan könnyű összeszedni 20 hozzászólást, igaz?


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

gjhk


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Mert nem szólsz hozzám


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

etesh


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

ccccccccccccccccccccfff


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

rabintrannattagore


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

tujzi


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

minarakasztrasenua


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

iupoi


----------



## balcsiparti (2010 Július 31)

Lehagytalak!


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

adgklgvnkj


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

asd


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

asdddd


----------



## fannyka0805 (2010 Július 31)

jejj megvan a 20


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

Ez egy üzenet a témában


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

Második üzenet


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

harmadik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

negyedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

ötödik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

hatodik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

hetedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

nyolcadik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

kilencedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenmharmadik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizennegyedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenötödik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenhatodik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Somandr (2010 Július 31)

És végüé a huszadik


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

még egy nap és elkezdhetem letölteni a jó kis könyveket


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

úgyhogy elkezdem gyűjteni a hsz-eket


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

előre is kösönöm mindenki mukályát az oldalon


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

remélem én is tudok majd


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

segíteni és hasznos dolgokat feltenni


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

Imádom Magyarországot!  <3


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

meg titeket is


----------



## Pitzur (2010 Július 31)

sziasztok!

Akkor elkezdem gyűjtögetni a 20 hszt


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

Hofit meg egyszerűen imádom  R.I.P


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

közbe látom egy vetéyltárs a 20 hsz szedésben


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

üdv Pitzur, kívánok sok gyors hsz-t legalább is amíg összejön a 20


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

nah mit írjak még?


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

most van a Forma1 kedves kis hazánkban


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

kár hogy Raikönen már nincs benne


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

nah már csak 5


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

nem akartam számolgatni de úgyse fogja elolvasni senki


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

ha meg mégis elolvassa valaki


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

akkor kívánok neki sok boldogságot az egész életére


----------



## JBaluu (2010 Július 31)

És ezzel meg is volt a 20. köszöntem szépen.


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

_*Tisztelt Zsuzsanna!*_

Nagyon szépen köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget!!!

_*Antocián*_


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!1


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!3


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!4


----------



## mr.laura (2010 Július 31)

Még mindég itt van Naska? hát nincs elég baj nélküle is?


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!5


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!6


----------



## mr.laura (2010 Július 31)

mire meg lesz a 20 ki fog zárni mindenkit Naskának ez okoz örömet


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá a 20-ért!!!7


----------



## mr.laura (2010 Július 31)

mire meg lesz a 20 ki fog zárni mindenkit Naskának ez okoz örömet
De már őt is félreteszik lassan


----------



## antocian (2010 Július 31)

Csak vicc volt!
Azért ennyire nem vagyok kis stílű!


----------



## szandyka97 (2010 Július 31)

Na most nem kell már azon gondolkoznom h szerezem meg a 20 hozászolást


----------



## szandyka97 (2010 Július 31)




----------



## Dodoo15 (2010 Július 31)

Húha, elég nehéz eldönteni, hogy miről írjak, miközben a két hörcsögöm annyira édesen alszanak, hogy nem tudom levenni róluk a szemem. Ezért gondoltam, hogy róluk írok.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2010 Július 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!  Képzeljétek a minap a Barack nevű hörim épp a gurigájában aludt, én meg kivettem, hogy megnézzem és pár pillanattal később azt látom, hogy az egyik szeme épphogy nyitva van és engem figyel..... Annyira zabálnivaló volt. Mindeközben a testvére, Süti, szétterpesztett lábakkal horkolt tovább. xD


----------



## Dodoo15 (2010 Július 31)

A hörcsögeim megint csak 1000el horpasztanak az akváriumukban....mint mindig. A múltkor az unokahúgom odanyújtott nekik egy-egy kis szelet almát és csukott szemmel, fekve ették meg....gondolom azt hitték, hogy álmodnak. Igazi hörcsögmennyország lehetett.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Helló!
Nem szeretnék kötekedni, de .........


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

"Talán igen. De szerinted érdekel? A végére már nem irónia lesz ez, hanem valóság.
Tudod, ha tizen mondják, hogy részeg vagy, akkor menj és feküdj le aludni."


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A szükség sok mindenre rákényszeríti az embert. Nora Roberts


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Az élet egy cirkusz, csak nagyobb sátor kell hozzá.  Csimpilóták c. film


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A kik könyhullatással vetnek, vígadozással aratnak majd.  Biblia


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra, hogy veled töltse. Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Hajszolom a tudást, de ő a gyorsabb.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Az őszinteség az egyszerű emberek luxusa. Philip Kindred Dick


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Netán platán, netán palánta, netán tán platánpalánta?


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Szerintem felfesleges dolog ez a 20 hozzászólás ha nem takar valós tartalmat.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

de hát ilyen az élet...


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Ha a szüleidnek nincs gyereke, nagy valószínűséggel neked sem lesz.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A pokol üres, mert minden ördög a felszínen van.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

És hajózni márpedig muszály ide aktualizálva: hozzászólni muszály


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A dohányzás megrövidíti a cigarettádat.


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

A művészet egyszerű manipuláció.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

legalábbis ha utána komolyabb dologra vágysz


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Barátok jönnek, mennek... az ellenségek gyűlnek.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

A hideg sör rákkeltő!!! - állapították + japán tudósok


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Szia lombroso, te már majdnem megvagy (20)


----------



## lombroso (2010 Július 31)

Az öngyilkosság az önkritika legőszintébb formája.

Ezzel megvan a húsz!!!


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

szóval az említett japán tudósok hideg sört öntöttek egy alvó rákra és...


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

és a rák felébredt. tehát a hideg sör rákkeltő!


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

kíváncsi vok mi a stájsz a meleggel?


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

mindennek ellen tudok állni, csak a kísértésnek nem


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Mi a székely ember élet-esszenciája?


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

A sör nem alkohol, a nő nem ember, a medve nem játék.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

velős és tömör. nemde?


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Hajrá egyedül, éljenek a csajok!


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

az egyik 19, a másik egy híján 20.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

Ez pedik ehy híján sem az.


----------



## Rapi (2010 Július 31)

de hát +van a 20 meg a 48 óra is, akkor most mi a baj???


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Mondjátok meg a cárnak, az angolok nem téglaporral tisztítják a puskacsöveket!


----------



## Pitzur (2010 Július 31)

Én sohasem tudom, hogy a halaim mikor alszanak


----------



## Laurah (2010 Július 31)




----------



## Vasquez89 (2010 Július 31)

hy mindekinek


----------



## Vasquez89 (2010 Július 31)

:d


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Ugy dontottem hogy megsem akarok vicces lenni.


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Keretik nem mosolyogni!!!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

En mindenesetre jol szorakozom!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Igy veszti el az ember fia a gatlasait.


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Szegeny Edesanyam nem ezt erdemelte.


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Na most meg anyazok!


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Hiszitek nem hiszitek,de _Máli Gerőt_ mi egyszeruen csak ugy neveztuk hogy Gercsi!


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

meccset nézek...


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

...és azon agyalok, hogy vajon hány hozzászólásom lehet eddíg???


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Nem ertettem hogy hogyan leteztunk eleddig Stand Up komedia nelkul.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Fogalmam sincs


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

közben showder klubra váltok


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Lattam! Most mar ertem...


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

talán idézek is majd belőle


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Az anorexiából kigyógyultam, mondja egy 120 kilós ember! .... hát kigyógyultam, mit csodálkozol????


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Ugy erzem hogy itt az ideje hogy diversi-fikaljam a portofoliomat.


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

Mi ALL kozel a bugyihoz?
Tudom, en mindig csak arra gondolok.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Fekvőtámaszból közepes vagyok, lefele megy, felfele még nem.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Én úgy akarok fogyni, hogy a szalonnát olajban sütöm.


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

En most mosom kezeimet es udvozlok mindenkit meg egyszer


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Azért kell sportolnunk, hogy szép, izmos halottak legyünk.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Minél több emberrel találkozok, annál jobban szeretem a kutyámat.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Kerüld a csokoládét! Összemegy tőle a ruhád!


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A szex olyan mint a paprikáskrumpli. Kolbász nélkül is jó, de kolbásszal az igazi.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Öregembernek a félrelépés csak a 10. emeleti ablakban izgalmas.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Akármilyen rossz is a kölyök, adókedvezménynek megteszi.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A nőnek jobb, ha szép, mint ha okos, mert egy férfinak még mindig könnyebb nézelődnie, mint gondolkodnia.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Nagymamám 60 éves korában elkezdett napi rendszerességgel sétálni, minden nap 5 kilométert. Most 82 éves, és fogalmunk sincs, hol jár jelenleg.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A sportot sose késő elkezdeni, úgyhogy én még várok.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A telefonszex a legtitkosabb vágyaidat is kielégíti, ha elég ügyesen bánsz a kagylóval.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A biztonsági öv lehet hogy korlátoz a mozgásban, de még mindig nem annyira mint a tolószék.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

...Már régóta keresek egy frappáns rövidítést a klubbunkhoz, de sehogy sem találok, a neve : Fiatal Alkoholisták Szövetsége... Tud valaki egyet?


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

- Szomszéd, használhatnám a fűnyíróját?
- Persze, csak ne vigye ki a kertemből...


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Három rendőrt halálra ítélnek. A bíró kihirdeti a végrendet:
- Három végzési lehetőség közül lehet választani. Golyó, kötél, vagy villamosszék.
Jön az első:
- A villanytól félek, a kötél nem méltó hozzám, én a golyót választom.
Kiviszik, sortűz, meghal. Jön a második:
- A kötél fájdalmas, a golyó nem méltó hozzám, legyen a villamosszék!
Rákapcsolják, semmi. Megbütykölik, még egyszer rákapcsolják, szintén semmi. A harmadik sikertelen kísérlet után a ítéltet szabadon kell engedni, de annyi ideje marad, hogy odaszóljon társának, hogy a villamosszékben nincs áram. Következik a harmadik:
- A golyótól irtózom, a villamosszékben nincs áram, tehát marad a kötél.


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Üdv. uj tag vok.


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Jó


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Nagyon jók a viccek csak igy tovább


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Két barát beszélget:
- Képzeld éppen a vasárnapi ebédet főztük, amikor az anyósom lement a pincébe krumpliért, a lépcsőn megbotlott, kitörte a nyakát és meghalt!
- Na és mint csináltatok?
- Rizst.


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

10


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Öreg székely meg a fia fát vágnak.
A fiú odasuhint, hát véletlenül levágja az apja lábát.
Erre az öreg:
- Áron, még egy ilyen és seggbe rúglak!


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Vihar tombol a székely faluban. Az asszony ezért nem ment ki a kútra vízért, hogy levest főzzön az urának. Hazaérkezik a gazda a kapálásból bőrig ázva, leveti a vizes gúnyát, majd komótosan leül az asztalhoz. Egy darabig türelmesen vár, aztán megkérdezi.
- Nincsen ebéd, asszony?
- Hát mán hogy vóna? - nyelvel a fehérnép. - Csak nem ment el az eszem, hogy ebbe' az ítéletidőbe' kimenjek a kútra csak azétt, hogy kendnek levest főzzek?!
- Az öreg nem szól semmit, feltápászkodik, elveszi a vedret, s kimegy a kútra. Megtölti vízzel, aztán beérvén a házba szó nélkül nyakon önti a feleségét.
- Megbolondult kend vénségire? - sápítozik - Minek öntött le, most csupa víz lettem!
- Így mán úgy es vizes vagy, s nyugodtan kimehetsz vízért...


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

11


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Kovács ittasan tántorog haza éjfél körül. Meglepődve látja, hogy ég a konyhában a villany, a felesége pedig az asztalnál ül és keresztrejtvényt fejt. Felnéz az asszony és megkérdezi:
- Hol voltál?
Kovács visszakérdez:
- Hány betű?


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A kisváros főterének közepén amatőr csillagász távcsővel tanulmányozza az égboltot.
Egy részeg ember megáll mellette, és csak nézi. Egyszer csak egy hullócsillag leszalad az égről.
– Ejha! – kiált fel a részeg. – Ezt aztán piszkosul eltaláltad, haver!


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

12


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

- Doktor úr, álmomban beszélek.
- Ez nem olyan vészes!
- Lehet, de az irodában a kollégáim állandóan röhögnek rajtam...


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

13


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A szigorú igazgató egyik éjjel személyesen ellenőrzi a gyártelep éjjeliőrét. Az öreg persze őrködés helyett, a bódéjában alszik. Az igazgató felrázza és elkezdi szidni:
- Emlékezzen csak! Mi lett volna, ha maga a katonaságnál is ezt csinálja? Mit mondott magának a parancsnoka, ha őrségben elaludt?
- Hát, - válaszolja az öreg - óvatosan megérintette a vállamat, és megkérdezte: "Csak nem elszundikált, tábornok úr?"


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

14


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Az amerikai, a francia, a magyar és a cigány állnak az Eiffel-torony kilátóján.
Hirtelen az amerikai előkap egy köteg dollárt és elkezdi ledobálni a mélybe, miközben ezt kiabálja:
- Nekünk ebből otthon rengeteg van!
Ezt látva a francia előkap néhány üveg pezsgőt, és elkezdi a mélybe önteni, miközben azt kiabálja:
- Nekünk ebből itthon rengeteg van!
Látva ezt, a cigány aggodalmas arccal fordul a magyar felé:
- Te, tesókám, eszedbe ne jusson valami hülyeség...


----------



## babakaka (2010 Július 31)

a


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

15


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Kohn elborult arccal ül a kocsmában, és épp egy dupla rummal, meg egy Algopyrinnel igyekszik szörnyű fejfájását csillapítani, amikor hirtelen benyit Grün, és falfehéren, lihegve megáll az asztalnál.
- Tőletek jövök, - lihegi - Meghalt az anyósod!
Kohn a halántékát dörzsöli, legyint egyet, de nem válaszol.
- Na mi van? - kérdezi Grün - Hát egy szavad sincs a dologhoz?
- Hagyjál békén! Ha neked így fájna a fejed, te sem tudnál örülni semminek.


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

16


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Két informatikus beszélget.

- Képzeld, tegnap az éjszakai klubban megismerkedtem egy csinos szőke nővel.
- Szerencsés fickó...
- Felhívtam a lakásra, ittunk egy kicsit, átöleltem...
- És aztán, mi volt még?
- Egyszer csak azt mondja: "vetkőztess le!"
- Nahát...
- Levettem a szoknyáját, aztán a bugyiját is, aztán lefektettem a notebook mellé, az asztalra...
- No, csak vettél egy notebookot? Milyen processzorral?


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Ha az íletet habzsolnád nagy kanállal,


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Hallgassá meg, ellátlak pár tanáccsal


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

17


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Nem az a baj, hogy nagy az isten állatkertje, hanem hogy alacsony a kerítés.


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Én is indítanék de még nemtom mit.


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Szombat estig tőcsd föl a ruhatárad,
Vasáltazsd ki anyáddal a gatyádat


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Ez is jó nagyon.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Nincs az a munka, amit ne tudnék végignézni.


----------



## balinger69 (2010 Július 31)

San írta:


> Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
> Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Állítsd be vaxszal a frizurádat,
Borotvád szípre a szakálladat


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Mostanában annyit dolgozom, hogy már kezd az ivás rovására menni.


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Szólj apádnak, aggya oda'ja bukszáját,
Azután meg kírd el az Octaviát


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Azt mondják, elmebajban szenvedek. De én nem szenvedek, élvezem minden percét!


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

18


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Lassan induj, vigyázz, ne kaparjá'
Mósok is hagynak, hogy aluggyá'


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Ha motorkán mísz, legyen nálad hajtási,
Ne szágulgyá' nem vagy te Talmácsi


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Az lenne a jó


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Ezzel én is így vagyok


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Most ez hogy is van akkor?


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Elbambúsz, meg is van a karambol,
Oszt' majd nígy darabban húzunk ki a Garamból


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Hol is írja?


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Ha odaírsz a diszkó utcájába,
Tekerheted a hangerőt csutkára


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

én is szeretném minél hamarabb


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

:d


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

már lassan meg is leszz


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

annyi jó dolgot találtam, hogy nem is tudom hova kapjak....


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

Barátnőmnek köszönhetem, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

11


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

Zsú ezúton is köszike


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Én csak ugy rátaláltam


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

még ötleteket is kapok a hobbimhoz


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A tehén bonyolult állat, de én megfejtem.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

kertészkedés, virágok imádom őket!!!!!!


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Ezzel én is így vok


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Állj le egy biztonságos utcába,
A parkolásná' vigyázz a padkára

Innentűl a barátom folytassa,
Átadom a mikrofont, hogy mondhassa


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Vasárnap ne ölj, ne lopj, ne csalj, mert 6 nap mindenre elegendő.


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

ez is jó


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

jah és persze a varrás, keresztszemes stb. ...puszi mindenkinek a jó ötletekért.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A kenderkötéllel való akasztás függőséget okoz.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

Ám engem érdekelne a gobleinezés is


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Neked, mint kívülállónak mi a véleményed az intelligenciáról?


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Nagyon igaz


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

ÖÖÖÖ miről is?


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

Még nem próbáltam---de azt hiszem most azt is kipróbálom


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Nem szabad vizet inni, mert az nagyon erős ital. Fenn tartja azokat a nagy hajókat.


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

De még milyet


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Nah még 3


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Ne utáld magad már reggel. Aludj délig.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

ha van tipped, segíthetsz...kösszzíí


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Ezek a dolgok távol állnak tőllem


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

OK holnap meglesz


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Ez az élet nagy körforgása: az antilop füvet eszik, az oroszlán antilopot, az ember lelövi az oroszlánt, aztán kiteszi a fejét trófeaként a falra, és közben füvet szív.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

ám mikor jöttök haza mary?


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

sajnálom hogy távol állnak tőled


----------



## wolf1104 (2010 Július 31)

Hm. ez már a 21. szal elvileg megvan a húsz a két nap még nincs :S


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Remélem, leszünk olyan öregek, mint amilyennek látszunk.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

neked mi a hobbid??


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Ha szemmel mindent el lehetne intézni, az utcákon csak halottak, és terhes nők lennének.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

nekem már a 2 nap megvan sőt már 4 is...


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

katus remélem neked is teszik az oldal


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Kíszüjjí' fel a hangulatra,
Ne hallgassá' a buzerantra
Ha a Becheróvka nagyon drága,
Vásárolj be előbb a Jednotába'


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

ígérem hogy a jövő héten találkozunk oks?


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A mákos bab egy étel, ami úgy készül, hogy kettőt lapozunk a szakácskönyvben.


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

No de mí' van az hogy itt ennyijen vannak,
A többi klubban meg szinte csak pangnak


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Mer' idejár mindenki, aki számít,
Mer' egy Vodka a jegybe beleszámít

Nagykabótokat a ruhatárba,
Írtíket ne hagyd benne, vigyázz rája

Igyekezzé' kidobókkal szimpatizáni,
Járjatok együtt kulturizáni


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

nah azt hiszem lépnem kell


----------



## hoan (2010 Július 31)

sziiia


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Ne add meg a számodat akárkinek,
Ne hagyd magad tapogatni bárkinek

A klubban az ablakot mellőzik,
Ezért csakugyan nehezen szellőzik


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

19


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Ateista voltam, mielőtt rájöttem, hogy én vagyok az Isten.


----------



## hedgehog (2010 Július 31)

Ha valaki meghív egy Kofolára,
Kérdezd meg, mi evvel a szándéka

Ha tűsarkúban fogsz táncóni,
A parketát meg fogod karcóni

A slágernél mindenki bérohan,
És nem mindig elég óvatosan

Hazafelí mindig csak tisztán vezess,
Mósnap ebédejé' kóposzta levest.

Ref.
Kíszüjjí' fel a hangulatra,
Ne hallgassá' a buzerantra
Ha a Becheróvka nagyon drága,
Vásárolj be előbb a Jednotába'


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Az a jó a pesszimizmusban, hogy vagy igazad van, vagy pedig kellemesen csalódsz.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok. 
A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Az este, ahogy feküdtem az ágyamban, és bámultam a csillagokat, arra gondoltam: hova a francba lett a tető?


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Lehet, hogy a Mennyország szép hely, de a Pokolban több az ismerős.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A tanárok olyanok, mint a drogosok. Mindig az anyagon jár az eszük.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

A fiatalok 50%-a pozitívan tekint a jövőbe. A többinek nincs pénze drogokra.


----------



## busa4578 (2010 Július 31)

20


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Gondolkodom, tehát vagyok, de ha nem gondolkodom, még jobban vagyok.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Az élet nagyon drága, de az árban benne van évente egy Nap körüli utazás.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Egy kicsit beképzelt voltam, de most már tökéletes vagyok.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Legyél kedves a gyermekeidhez, mert ők választják ki neked a szociális otthont!


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Sohasem felejtem el az arcokat, de a te esetedben kivételt teszek.


----------



## dolfi516 (2010 Július 31)

Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni?
....

Én már számolgatás nélkül is lassan elájulok, jó éjt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Ide írom be a kedvenc idézetemet Michael Jacksontól:

"Nincs szükségem álmokra, amikor mellettem vagy!"


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Néhány német köszönési forma:

Guten Morgen! - Jó reggelt!
Guten Tag! - Jó napot!
Guten Abend! - Jó estét!
Gute Nacht! - Jó éjszakát!
Grüß Gott! - Kívánok!
Grüß Dich! - Szia! (találkozás)
Tschüß! - Szia! (búcsúzás)
Servus! - Szervusz!
Auf Wiedersehen! - Viszontlátásra!
Bis später! - Viszlát!


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

*új*

Brett


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

Shaw


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

aranypiramis


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

harrison


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

fawcett


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

jó


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

von


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Ma kint voltunk a barátommal az egyik nagy kertünkben szemetet égetni. A zsákok között akadtak olyanok, melyekben spray-k és más robbanásveszélyes anyagok voltak. Nem válogattuk ki ezeket az anyagokat, mivel kíváncsiak voltunk, hogy mekkorát robbannak, persze mindegyikük kiürült állapotban volt.
A legveszélyesebb az illatosító(szobai) gáz spray volt, mivel a robbanás kb. 5-6 méterig repítette el, illetve szét is szedte.
Ezután következtek a dezodor spray-k, a robbanás ereje igaz, hogy a dezodorokat szétszedte, de kb. 1 méterig repíthette el.
A legalsó kategória pedig a tejszínhabos spray volt, kb. egy petárdányi robbanás hang, egy-két helyi sérülés, minimális helyváltoztatás.


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

anstetten


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

könyv


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

szeretem


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

olvasás


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

magyar


----------



## pedrotorm (2010 Július 31)

sci


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Miért van az, hogyha internetezem vagy a gép közelében vagyok, csak úgy repül az idő?


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Ma elgondolkodtam azon, mi lenne ha megnyerném az ötös lottót? Mit kezdenék azzal a rengeteg pénzzel? Terveim között szerepelt az új autó, lakásfelújítás, nyaraló, telek vásárlás stb, illetve azon is elgondolkodtam, hogy ezekre a dolgokra igazából nem is lenne szükségem, mivel van autónk, van lakásunk, éhen nem halunk stb. Lehet, hogy odaadnám a pénz jelentős részét a rászorulóknak, vagy Afrikába juttatnám az éhező és szomjazó gyerekeknek, hogy legyen mit enniük. Mert hisz minek is örülnék jobban, új kocsinak, nyaralónak, háznak vagy annak, hogy tudok másokon segíteni és azt hiszem ezt az érzést semmi sem múlhatja felül...


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Fogadjatok meg egy tanácsot tőlem: Ha van időd egy bizonyos dologra, amit később is el tudnál végezni, akkor végezd el még akkor vagy ha hosszabb munkavégzésről van szó kezd el amilyen gyorsan csak lehet, ha időd engedi és haladj utána szépen folyamatosan ugyan úgy... Ne hagyjatok semmi az utolsó napokra, órákra, percekre, mert akkor is közben jöhet valami! Ezt soha nem tudhatja az ember és akkor lehetséges, hogy fontosabb lesz az a bizonyos dolog, ami akkor közbejött és nem tudjátok elvégezni a munkát, ha időre van kimérve. De egyébként is nem számítanak az időkorlátok, a lényeg: legjobb mindent minél hamarabb elvégezni!


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Tudtátok, hogy a YouTube videómegosztó oldalon már 15 perces videókat is fel lehet tölteni?


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

El tdutájok ovalnsi, aimt msot íork?


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Mindenkinek ajánlom, hallgassa meg a Bikini - Ha volna még időm c. számát.


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Barátokra szüksége van az embernek, még akkor is, ha legtöbbször magányra és csendre vágyik.


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Az igazi barát



"Azt kérded ki az igazi, ki a valódi barát?
Az, akinek megérted minden kimondott és hang nélküli szavát.
Kinek szemébe nézve meglátod minden apró baját,
kit csendesen megvigasztalsz, ha könny borítja arcát,
ha ok nélkül bezárkózik, te átmászod hallgatása falát.
Kinek nem hagyod, hogy egyedül vívja kilátástalan harcát.
Kinek villanásnyi mosolya, apró kis öröme elűzi minden bánatod,
s köztetek nincs olyan, hogy alulmúlod őt, vagy túlszárnyalod.
Kinek látványa szívedet és lelkedet melengeti,
kivel jó a csend szavát hallgatni s együtt merengeni.
Kinek nem számít mit vétesz, kis-e vagy nagy hibát,
kivel ha beszélhetsz könnyebbé válik ez a nehéz világ.
Az az igazi barát, kit szeretsz, tisztelsz, csodálsz,
s ha választásra kerül sor, te szó nélkül mellé állsz.
Az a barát, kinek egy kedves szava többet ér,
a világ összes, minden kincsénél.
Az a barát, kinek öröme az örömöd, bánata a bánatod,
kinek barátságát minden körülmény közt vállalod."


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Az én legjobb barátomat Budai Mihály Egonnak hívják.


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

*irány a 20*

ha


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

Geoda írta:


> ha



nem


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

1


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Nagyon tetszik nekem ez a fórum. Sok értékes és érdekes dolog van, amit felfedezhet az ember, ha erre jár.


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

Geoda írta:


> nem


is tudom miért


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

2


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

is tudom miért


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

3


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

Geoda írta:


> is tudom miért



is tudom miért


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

4


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

geoda írta:


> is tudom miért


33333


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Remélem, sokáig fog még működni az oldal és bízom benne, hogy én is aktív részese lehetek a fórumnak.


----------



## Geoda (2010 Július 31)

geoda írta:


> 33333


4444


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

5


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Hamarosan itt az éjfél magyar időszámítás szerint.


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

6


----------



## 01casanova (2010 Július 31)

Így hát mindenkinek Jó Éjszakát Kívánok!


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

7


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

8


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

TÌz :d


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Július 31)

Elf


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Inkább 16.


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

mennyi legyen?


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Emeljük a tétet és legyen inkább 19?


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

achtzehn


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

rendben, legyen 19


----------



## yuriclear (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm szépen a tagságot.


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Fárasztó ez a számolgatás.


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Majd holnap folytatom inkább


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Helló, ez itt az egy.


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Kettő, csipkebokor-vessző.


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

És akkor itt a négy is


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Öt


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hatos


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Se7en


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Eight eight the burning hate, between Sunday and Monday, hangs a day, so dark it will devastate.


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Akkor most kilenc.


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Tíz!


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

14, haladunk...


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenötös


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

16 volt már?


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenhét!


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

18! közeledik a vége!


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Tizenkilenc, jóóóó...


----------



## kaa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Húsz! Húsz!


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

és azt sem hopgy kinek


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

csak kicsit bizonytalan vagyok


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mert már szerintem régen megvan a 20


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*vbn*

vagy nem itt kell?


----------



## miklspeter2 (2010 Augusztus 1)

jhkhj


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ez az első ...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

.. második ...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

...harmadik...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

...negyedik ....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

...... ötödik .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hatodik.....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hetedik .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

... nyolcadik ....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kilenc...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tíz ....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenegy .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenkettő ... biztos hogy meg akarom nézni?


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenhárom...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizennégy ...


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenöt .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenhat .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenhét ......


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizennyolc .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tizenkilenc .....


----------



## Magdi2000 (2010 Augusztus 1)

... és megvan a húsz!


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## sabrah (2010 Augusztus 1)

nekem ez a harmadik


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Éppen gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ha nem baj,


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Most írogatok nektek.....


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Csak azt nem tudom hogy mit irjak....


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mennyi is van még???


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Csak ne nézzetek hülyének


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mennem kelll.... de majd még folytatom


----------



## falk (2010 Augusztus 1)

nekem is


----------



## falk (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Augusztus 1)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.



Hello


----------



## drakula6 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hello


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

hello (3)


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

negyedik


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

hatodik


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

hetedik


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

nyolcadik


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nem látom értelmét...


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

annak hogy össze kell gyűjteni 20 bejegyzést...


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

oooo és még van 10


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

még 9 üzenet


----------



## falk (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

még 8


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

üdv


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

én is örülök hogy csatlakozhatok... bár most itthon vagyok Magyarországon


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

jaj még mindig van 5 üzenet....


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szia Dorina  Látom teis épp azzal foglalatoskodsz mint Én


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

szerintem sincs sok értelme, de ez van


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Én egyre hülyébben érzem magam....


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

jaa sajnos....


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

de legalább már nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Így csinálták meg az oldalt tehát meg kell várnunk


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szoval nekem ez az ucccso!!!!


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

nem vagy egyedül  Itt vagyunk mi is


----------



## Doorina (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem már letelt végre a 2 nap... további jo szórakozást


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Doorina írta:


> Szoval nekem ez az ucccso!!!!


Gratula hozzá


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

na még 11


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

nah még hét kell


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

szófukar emberként a 20 üzenet hm


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

nekem már csak 4


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagy csak hat?


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagyis csak 5


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

hajrá Laci  mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

nah már csak három kell


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagy kettő?


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

The Final Countdown


----------



## Haibane (2010 Augusztus 1)

remélem megvan a 20


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

És Befutóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## MAS Laci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Haibane oldalt a hozzászólásodnál látod mennyi van vissza


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

abc


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

def


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

20 hozzászólás hm


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

hm hm


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

ez is hozzászólás?


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

gratulálok


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

123


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

nem lehet sértő


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

a smirgli sértő?


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

még 9


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

még8


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

el kell mennem zsemlemorzsáért


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagy mégse


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

mázli


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

jövök hamarosan


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

gagarin


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

vissza értem


----------



## erenden (2010 Augusztus 1)

és már csak 1 hozzászólás 20-ig


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17. XD fúú még mennyi van


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6. :d


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

5.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

4. :d:d


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

3. már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2.


----------



## Samyy66 (2010 Augusztus 1)

1. jeeeeeeee


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Akkor most én is kezdjek számolni?


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

1.


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2.


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## sunabubu (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## kata1366 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20 :d


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

*üdvözlet*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Csatlakozom!
ManuChao


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

*jó ötlet*



kata1366 írta:


> 20 :d



Tetszik ez a kreativitás! Ellopom 
Manu Chao


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

4!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

5!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

A Gyerobik lemezt szeretném letölteni, remélem sikerrel járok!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

7!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

8...


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

9......


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Megvan a fele!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Tucat


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

***


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

14.


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Már csak 6


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

1+1+1+1+1


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Már csak négy


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

18.


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Látom a célt!


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

20! ***


----------



## ManuChao (2010 Augusztus 1)

Biztos, ami biztos...


----------



## 72zsuzska (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szerintem megvan már a 20 és ez a 21. lesz, de mégsem tudok letölteni és feltölteni sem !


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok! Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Az előző volt az elsőőő, szóval ez a második.


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Boldog szülinapot magamnak!


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ki tud angolul?


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Na megyek moziba!


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szeretem a nyuszikat!


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Van egy hugom.


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ja és van macskám, kutyám, és csincsillám.


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Most megyek hetedik osztályba.


----------



## Dalma002 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez már a tizedik.


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

jó, akkor most én következem


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

egyedülálló


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

nő


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

se kutyám,


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

se macskám.


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

se aranyhalam


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

de ha ne adj isten kifognám, lenne három kívánságom...


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

már csak kettő kell, mármint hozzászólás...


----------



## gyvita (2010 Augusztus 1)

hú, most már asszem meg is van


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Köszöntő*

Mindenkit üdvözlök, új tag vagyok.


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Látom


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mások is


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

a 20 db


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hozzászólással


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

vannak


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

elfoglalva.


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nem tudok


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

rájönni


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hogy ennek


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mi lenne


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

az értelme?


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

No de,


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

adjuk meg


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

azt, amit


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

meg kell


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

adnunk.


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez a bővített


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mondat


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sem volt azonban elég,


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok! Bocsi a továbbiakért, de azt hiszem megfogadom Zsuzsanna03 tanácsát, és egy kicsit számolgatni fogok!
Köszönöm a türelmeteket!
music9


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ezért kellett


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Új


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

még néhány


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

keigészítő


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

bocsánat, kiegészítő


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

tag


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mondat töredéket


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagyok.


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hozzá illesztenem


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

és


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

a korábbi


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szétszabdalt


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

de megfontolandó


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

gyűjtöm


----------



## niki-22 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kérdésemhez.


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

a


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2
music9


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hozzászólást.


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

És


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

fele


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

már


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

3
music9


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

megvan...


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Juhééé


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

4
music9


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Amúgy​


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ennek


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mi


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

értelme? :O


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szia Sziszi89!

Úgy tűnik egy a célunk!

music9

5


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

És ...


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mindjárt


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6
music9


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

MEGVAN jeeeeeeee


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7
music9


----------



## Sziszi_89 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem már megvan music! Neked is hajrá!


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10

Nicsak


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Már nekem is megvan a fele!
11
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19
music9


----------



## music9 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20
Jé! Megvan több mint 20 üzenetem!

Köszönöm a türelmeteket!

Puszi: music9


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

Koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

dakujem


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

húúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hello!


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Pl 1 téma!Szerintetek ki ma Magyarországon,a legszókimondóbb tényfeltáró???Én szerintem Molnár F. Nagy Árpád,és Dr Drábik János!


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

Dr Drábik János


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ilyet én is tudok!Ukk-mukk-fukk!Ennek sincs semmi értelme!


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

szerintem


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

sincs


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Neked is............


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

semmi


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

értelme


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

melegvan


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

az egésznek


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mindjárt vége a Forma 1-nek...


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

meleg?


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

na már 11


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

ki vezet?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

igen


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

webber


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

2. alonso


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

3. vettel


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

csalonso?


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

-Még 1 téma!Ki hiszi el azt,-hogyha egy repülőgép lezuhan,akkor néha napokig keresik azt a gépet,holott már néhány ezer forintért is be van szerelve olyan kütyü a mobiltelefonba,amivel a műholdról be lehet azonosítani pár méteres távolságra a helyzetét.És akkor több száz milliós gépbe nem szerelnek be?????? HA-HA-HA............


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

első + én


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

itt dögmeleg


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

suszter?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

sumi, meg barichello minnyá megöli 1mástr a 10. helyért


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

igen érdekes


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

ők nagyon szeretik egymást


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

m1 az anyázás


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

a régi időkből


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

még 3 kör..


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

nagyon izgalmas


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

-Na igen!Forma1.Csendháborító,környezetszennyező,és pénzkidobás!Had égjen az olaj,és a gumi,nem számít......................


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

megdöglök


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

lesz a vége


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

még 2 kör


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

remélem


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

ó.. kis benzin meg gumi. legalább cirkusz a népnek. a háborúkban nem szennyeznek 1000x annyit az amcsik, ráadásul senki se élvezi...?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

natessék. webber örülhet.


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

És mi van a forma2-vel????


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

hány fok van nálatok?


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 1)

mentem, sziasztok


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

webber a nyerő?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

petrov 5.!!


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

itt 30°


----------



## Chewbacc (2010 Augusztus 1)

csak?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

a 30 elég. miért? ott?


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szerintem az olyan gondolkodásmód nem jó,hogy ááááá-nem baj ha 1 kicsit szennyezem a légkört,mert már úgyis sokkal jobban szennyezi más!Igen ám,de ha továbbra is így gondolkodunk,akkor az e világ fejedelmének,(ördögnek) az akaratát cselekszük továbbra is!Vagy ha valaki pl cigizik,akkor a füstöt is "semlegesítse"valahogy,és ne ártatlan nem füstölő embereket mérgezzen vele!De ugyanez érvényes a bűzdobozokra is(-autó).


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

mindjárt verek 1 suszterpicsást a bodrogba.


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## maxivitéz (2010 Augusztus 1)

nem mondom, h nincs igazad, de én nem gondolkodok ennyire amish fejjel. meg lehet(ne) találni az ésszerű középutat az eszetlen szennyezés (lsd mexikói öböl) és az élhetetlen puritánság (fuvarozzunk biciklivel, autó=bűzdoboz).


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mivel láttam mások is így csinálják, hát miért is ne! Már csak 18 kell.


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Kicsit azért jellemző a Magyarokra,sajnos-hogy sekélyes témákat irogálnak,ahelyett,hogy sokkal fontosabb dolgokról írnának!Mint pl Magyar ember volt az aki 92-ben feltalálta a vízzel menő autót!-Vízplazma felhasználásával!Vagy echelon,H.A.A.R.P,9/11 önmerénylete Amerikának,stb...


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Brigitta07 (2010 Augusztus 1)

és meg is vagyok a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Brigitta07 ügyes vagy,csak semmi értelmeset nem írtál.....sajnos..


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Az életben van két dolog ami végtelen!A világegyetem,és az emberi butaság.De az elsőbe nem vagyok olyan biztos!Albert Einstein


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

van itt valaki?????


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Halóóóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

ha-hóóó


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Én szellem vagyok,van lelkem,és testben élek!Ez az ember meghatározása.


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mindaz ami a világban van,a test kívánsága,szemek kívánsága,és az élet kérkedése,ami nem az atyától,hanem a világból való!Jézus


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Aki az ördöggel 1 tálból eszik,hosszú nyelű kanálra van szüksége,hogy ne essen bántódása....(ui:igazából nincs olyan hosszú kanál).


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

A tehén 1 bonyolult állat,de én megfejtem!!!


----------



## mazsolapeter (2010 Augusztus 1)

Tat tvam aszi!-Mindez te vagy....


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hali


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

helló


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

új


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagyok


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

még


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

itt


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

és


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

kell


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hozzászólás


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

nah ez az utolsó köszi szépen


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

.


----------



## lujzy13 (2010 Augusztus 1)

:


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

w


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

e


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

r


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

t


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

z


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

koszi


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

u


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

i


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ahoj


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

ahoooj


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

o


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

p


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

hello


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

a


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

hejhó


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

s


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

d


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

f


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

g


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

h


----------



## thesexy (2010 Augusztus 1)

ohohoho


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*üdvözlet*

Stia mindenkinek.Ma reggeltem,egész jó oldalnak tünik,hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

j


----------



## gabor50 (2010 Augusztus 1)

szia helyesbítés


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

k


----------



## Raizen (2010 Augusztus 1)

l


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 8.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 9.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 10.


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 11.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 12.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 13.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 14.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 15.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 16.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 17.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 18.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 19.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 20.


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 21.


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## maffinpofa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Nekem a 22.


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Laurah (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## Laurah (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ide is írok biztos ami biztos..Am tetszik az oldal, szerintem jó ötlet


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

A


----------



## Bigahu (2010 Augusztus 1)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdvözlet minden Kanadai Magyarnak. Íjászkodik valaki Kanadában közületek? Ha igen, milyen íjjal? Én itt Magyarországon űzöm rendesen. Szívesen cseverészek erről.


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

B


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

C


----------



## dr_hurka (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

D


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

E


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

:d


----------



## dr_hurka (2010 Augusztus 1)

Itt minden ingyenes
??


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

Látom nem csak én vagyok Magyarországról. De jópofi ez az oldal. Én is úgy találtam meg amúgy, hogy kerestem valamit, amit már régóta nem találok. De ha már itt vagyok, dumcsizhatok.


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

F


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

G


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

H


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szerintem is jó az oldal bár még annyira nem mélyedtem bele mindenbe.


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

I


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

J


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

K


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

erő kontra erő


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

L


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

ha van erről a könyvről infótok(letöltés...bármi....)


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

M


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

z


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

N


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

köszi


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

e


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

O


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

P


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

r


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

R


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

S


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

T


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

U


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

sd


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

V


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

Z


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

f


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

_12_


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## andor.kovacs (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## Kyolaci (2010 Augusztus 1)

21


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## Tittice (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ennél azért lehetnétek kreatívabbak. mondjuk írhatnátok vicceket, vagy valami poénos dolgokat.


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

pl: régen a lányok úgy főztek, mint az anyjuk, most meg úgy isznak, mint az apjuk.


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

Vagy: úgy szeretem az anyósomat, mint a sört: asztalon, hidegen, felbontva.


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

Némelyik nő mind egyforma.


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

azt értem, hogy non-stop, de meddig van nyitva?


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

azt értem, hogy gőzgép, de mi hajtja?


----------



## gabiraikkonen (2010 Augusztus 1)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről írjak így hirtelen. Kellemes nyarat mindenkinek!


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

már előző életemben sem hittem a reinkarnációban.


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

____\o/____/l_____ cápatámadás


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

annyira sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már gömb.


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

kedvenc sportom a 200 női mell


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

13 jubilálok


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

hogy elszórakoztatom magam


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

bazinga


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

zserbó kocsonyával


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

instrumental brake


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

be kéne rugni


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

... ---...


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

sikaka


----------



## tarveiarcher (2010 Augusztus 1)

és egy a ráadás


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Témaindítás*

Új témát nem lehet indítani, csak a futókhoz lehet hozzászólni.


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Időjárás*

Szép napos de, kánikula mentes, időjárást mindenkinek!!!


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez is lehet akár egy új témaindítás de, nem az!


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hali!!!! Nem szól hozzá senki?


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Nem indíthatsz* új témákat
*Küldhetsz* választ
*Küldhetsz* csatolásokat
*Szerkesztheted* az üzeneted
Ez ám a demokrácia!


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Bocs! Lehet hogy ez erős volt!


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Na jó inkább lelépek!


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez még mindig csak 11!!!


----------



## gabikas (2010 Augusztus 1)

Na jó már 12!


----------



## elodq (2010 Augusztus 1)

udvozlok mindenkt


----------



## prka (2010 Augusztus 1)

ha meg van a 20 hsz mért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

-4


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

-3


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

-2


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

-1


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hallelujah, hallelujah, Haaaalllleeeeeljujah!


----------



## Bertie.Wooster (2010 Augusztus 1)

No, akkor most mi a helyzet?

Meg van a 20, eltelt a két nap, mégsem sikerült letöltenem. DE fel már többet is, ide-oda. 

No, szóval, vajh, mi lehet?


----------



## kogamester (2010 Augusztus 1)

köszike


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hosszú , és rögös út vezet a teljes tagság eléréséhez.


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

*21*

21


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

És legalább 20 buktató akadályozhat a cél elérésében.


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

hmm ráérek ja 18


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Remélem ez mégsem jelent akadályt.


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 1)

köszönöm


----------



## terwe (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

**

Nagyon hülyén fogom most magamat érezni, ha el kell számolnom itt 20ig ))
De hát ez van )


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

**

De látom nem csak Én csinálom ezt...tehát akkor ez a 2.


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

3 ...


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

*4*

És akkor ez a 4.


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

**

Most megy a Penge a tv-ben


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

**

5 vagy 6


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

Unom


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

..... hogy mit meg nem teszek egy könyvért )


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

7...rám szóltak, hogy gyors vagyok )


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

8 bejegyzés


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez aztán a dumcsi


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

10. bejegyzés


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

Most vettem észre, hogy oldalt írja hányadik bejegyzés...és akkor ez a 13.


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

)) 15


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

Kíváncsi leszek 16


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A beteg könyörög az ápolónőnek:
- Nővérke! Hadd adjak egy csókot magának!
- Nem lehet!
- De nővérke! Hadd adjak egy csókot!
- Nem lehet! Már az is szabályellenes, hogy maga alatt fekszem.


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

:shock::``::lol:


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

:33:


----------



## Ruska (2010 Augusztus 1)

és akkor ez most a ráadás


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A rendőr szanatóriumba kerül.
- Itt a legjobb a levegő - mondja az orvos. - Egy-két mély lélegzés megöli a baktériumokat.
- Értem - mondja a rendőr. - De hogyan vegyem rá a baktériumokat, hogy mélyeket lélegezzenek?


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A skót házaspár orvoshoz viszi hat hónapos gyerekét.
- Mi baja a gyereknek? - kérdi az orvos.
- Semmi, doktor úr, csak most ajánlottak kéz alatt egy gyerekkocsit, és tudni szeretnénk, hogy érdemes-e megvenni.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez mennyire egy fantasztikus ötlet!


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Már itt kínlódom egy ideje, hogy mit írjak!


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Most már csak 10 üzenetet kell küldenem!


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*
- Papa, tényleg rosszul végződnek a pénteken kötött házasságok?
- Persze. A péntek sem kivétel.*


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Egyébként nagyon jó topicok vannak, alig várom, hogy tölthessek is le és fel.


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr rászól a fiára:
- Fiam, ne dohányozz, korai az még neked!
- De papa, te is ötödikes voltál, mikor elkezdtél cigarettázni! - válaszol a gyerek.
- Igen, fiam, de én akkor már tizenhat voltam.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Még rengeteg időm lesz körülnézni.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 1)

Hát ez is egy megoldás.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Rendőrviccem nekem is van.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szolgálat közben meghal Kovács. A társának kell értesíteni a feleségét, kíméletesen. Bekopog, megkérdi a kilépő nőt:
-Özvegy Kovács JÁnosné?
-Nem.
-De!


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Adatfelvétel a rendelőben:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, doktor úr, köszönöm, inkább innék valamit.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Még öt remek sziporka, és megvan a 20 üzim... )


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Olvastátok már Fazekas Annától a Mackó, mókus és malacka mesét?


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ezt a mesét kerestem, és így akadtam rá az oldalra.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ha írok még pár üzenetet, esélyem lesz végre újra elolvasni gyerekkorom nagy kedvencét.


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ez a 20. üzenetem!!!


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

hát akkor 3


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

hát akkor 4


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Kaptál az alkalmon? ?Mégiscsak szórakoztatóbb mint számokkal számolni a 20 hsz.-t.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

na most az5.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

horvat102-nek
tudod több éve tag vagyok, de a regisztrációban lett valami gubanc


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A diáklány későn ér haza az edzésről.
- Mit csináltatok ilyen sokáig? - förmed rá az anyja.
- Az edzőm rám parancsolt, hogy csináljak még száz fekvőtámaszt.
- Na és sikerült?
- Nem, már ötvennél elment.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

hiába kértem segítséget a renbetételéhez...


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

ez nem is rossz ötlet:
vicc:
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni.
- Hát kérem, maga engem az előbb hívott fel. Még egyszer: Itt nincs
egyetlen egy Zolika sem! Megértette?
- Hallottátok, hogy reagál egy ember a második fokon. Most jön a
legmagasabb fok.
A tanító néni felhívja ugyanazt a számot:
- Itt Horváth-lakás.
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni
- Már megint te vagy, te hülye k....va? Menjél vissza a jó k....va
anyádba, ahonnan jöttél. Vagy gyagya vagy, vagy engem akarsz
ba.........gatni. - Gyerekek, ez a felizgatottság legmagasabb foka.
Egy vörös hajú gyerek jelentkezik az utolsó sorból:
- Tanító néni, szerintem még ennél is van egy magasabb fokozat!
- Mutasd meg, Jenőke.
A gyerek felhívja ugyanazt a számot:
- Itt Horváth-lakás.
- Zolika vagyok, ....nem kerestek?[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Én még kezdő vagyok itt, csak kimerült a könyvtáram és nincs mit olvasnom.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

bocsika az eleje lemaradt, tehát igy kezdődik
[FONT=&quot]A tanítónő: - Gyerekek, ma a telefonálásról lesz szó. Bekapcsolom a
hangszórót és felhívok egy tetszőleges számot:
- Itt Horváth-lakás.
- Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni.
- Bocsánat asszonyom, de nekünk nincs Zolikánk. Valószínűleg egy
hibás számot tetszett felhívni. Kezét csókolom!
- Látjátok gyerekek, így viselkedik egy jól nevelt, udvarias ember
az alapfokon.
A tanítónő felhívja ugyanazt a számot:
- Itt Horváth-lakás.

[/FONT]


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

Sztem ez egy remek hely, szinte minden téma előfordul


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ladislauspapa írta:


> ez nem is rossz ötlet:
> vicc:
> - Kívánok, szeretnék Zolikával beszélni.
> - Hát kérem, maga engem az előbb hívott fel. Még egyszer: Itt nincs
> ...


Király! Lassan új topic-ot nyithatunk...


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no majd elfelejtettem számolni...


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A katonaságon így szól a százados az egyik bakához:
- Ha nem inna annyit, már régen altiszt lehetne.
- Lehet - feleli a baka -, de ha egyszer bepiáltam, akkor tábornoknak érzem magam.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no akkor még egy vicc...
*[FONT=&quot]Felépítettek egy négyszintes házat. Az átvevő bizottság kiszállt, hogy átvegye az épületet.
Mindent rendben találnak, és már majdnem átveszik, amikor valaki észreveszi, hogy nincs az épületben WC.
Előkerítik a tervezőt, aki így védekezik:
- Az első szinten bölcsőde lesz, ők a pelenkába csinálnak.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]-A második szinten a püspökök lesznek, ők Rómában székelnek.
-A harmadik szinten a zsidók lesznek, ők a szarból is pénzt csinálnak.
-A negyedik szinten pedig MSZP irodák lesznek ,ők meg minden szart egymásra kennek...[/FONT]*


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

igaza va a bakának


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no megint számolok


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no megint egy vicc
[FONT=&quot]Két szöszi találkozik a Mennyországban

-Te hogy haltál meg? - kérdezi az egyik. -Én megfagytam.
-Húúú, az borzasztó lehetett.
-Á, nem volt olyan szörnyű, először nagyon fáztam, aztán elaludtam, és már csak melegséget éreztem. És te?
-Én gutaütést kaptam.
-Hogy-hogy?
-Éppen dolgoztam, amikor kaptam egy telefont, hogy a férjem otthon éppen megcsal. Hazarohantam, átkutattam mindent: a szobákat, a spájzot, a padlást, a pincét, az alagsort, a garázst, de nem találtam senkit csak a férjemet, aki Tv-t nézett és közben mosolygott... Na ekkor kaptam gutaütést...
-Hát, ha benéztél volna a hűtőbe, most mindketten élnénk......[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no egy kis számolás


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

- Valamilyen hatásos potencianövelő szert szeretnék - mondja a beteg az orvosnak.
- Tessék, uram, itt van ez a folyadék.
- Biztos hogy hatásos?
- Meghiszem azt! Három hete beleejtettem az órámat, és azóta megszakítás nélkül áll!


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

- Lépjenek ki, akik szeretik a zenét! -üvölt az őrmester a felsorakozott katonáknak.
Öten kilépnek a sorból.
- Mit kell énekelni? - kérdi az egyik.
- Semmit. Átviszik a tiszti klubba a zongorát.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no egy vicc ismét
[FONT=&quot]Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Képzeld tegnap vizsgám volt autóvezetésből, és meghúztak.
- Hogy-hogy???
- Bementem a körforgalomba, ki volt írva hogy 30. Hát én körbe is mentem harmincszor, mégis meghúztak.
- Nem lehet hogy elszámoltad?![/FONT]


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

aranyos zeneszerető katonák...


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Mi a közös az utcalányban és a világvevő rádióban?
- Azt fogsz rajta, amit akarsz.


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

vicc ismét

[FONT=&quot]A szőke nő odamegy a benzinkutashoz és így szól:
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig!
Mire a benzinkutas:
- Túl messze van, álljon közelebb!
Erre a szőke nő odasimul teljesen a benzinkutashoz.
- Elnézést, de a pumpa nem ér el a kocsiig![/FONT]


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no még 1

[FONT=&quot] A szőke nő automata mosógépet kap a férjétől ajándékba. Nagyon boldog, alighogy beüzemelik, már másnap mosni akar. Gyorsan levetkőzik és nekilát berakni a ruhát. Hirtelen hazaér a férj, s döbbenten látja,hogy a felesége meztelenül áll a mosógép mellett és rakja befelé a szennyes ruhát.
-Na,de drágám!! Te miért vagy meztelen?
-Mert a használati utasítás szerint,az első programot ruha nélkül kell indítani.[/FONT]


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

-Miért nem lehet megbízni a szőke nőben, ha vezet?
-Azért mert ha balra indexel, még nem biztos hogy jobbra kanyarodik....


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no meg van a 20, de egy rádás

[FONT=&quot]Bemegy a szőke Gizike az antikváriushoz,nézegeti a könyveket.
Egyszercsak így szól:
-Nem is tudtam,hogy ilyen régi könyveket is árulnak.Nekem is volt egy régi bibliám,valami Gut...,Gut... nemtom ki adta ki.
Az antikvárius elfehéredik, reszketni kezd.
-Gutenberg?
-Igen,igen...,de mondom...,már nagyon régi volt,és szakadt is,hát eldobtam.
-Megőrült? Az a világ első nyomtatott könyveinek az egyike.Egy vagyont ér...
-Ááá...nem hiszem,mert minden második oldalát összefirkálta valami Lut...Lut...Luther Márton.[/FONT]


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

aramyos


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

illetve aranyos -


----------



## ladislauspapa (2010 Augusztus 1)

no itt hagylak Horváth102 - köszönöm, jó társaság vagy


----------



## Csabusz (2010 Augusztus 1)

A jövő a jelenből születik, ezért aztán carpe diem


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## Zsuzsiigaz (2010 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*heló*

sziasztok! 20 hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

na már 5 megvan fú... 15


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

11 eszméletlen, milyen "gyors" ma a rendszer..


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

10 és csak egyre gyorsabb lesz, úgy érzem


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ezt a sok sületlenséget csak azért írom ide,


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hogy


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Az agresszív kismalac utazik télen a villamoson a kis verébbel. A kis veréb megszólítja:
- Kismalac, zárd be kérlek az ablakot, hideg van kint.
A kismalac morcosan feláll és becsukja.
Pár perc múlva ráförmed a kis verébre:
- Na, most melegebb van kint???


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

gyorsabban teljen az a 20 másodperc,


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

ami után


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

a következő bejegyzést meg nem írhatom.


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Ha nem várom ki a 20 másodpercet, a rendszer rögtön üzen,


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Megy haza hullafáradtan az egyetemista. Kérdi az anyja:
- Kisfiam, levágtam két tyúkot, mit főzzek belőle?
- Pálinkát, édesanyám!


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

hogy várjak még egy keveset a következő üzenet elküldésével


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

vagyis a következő üzenet elküldése helyett elküld a sunyiba pár másodperc erejéig


----------



## zsuzsoka88 (2010 Augusztus 1)

és jupíííí annyi sületlenséget írtam ide, hogy máris megvan a 20 bejegyzés!


----------



## horvat102 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A cigánygyerek kérdezi a tanítónőt:
- Minek kell nekünk dolgozatot írnunk?
- Mert ha pofára osztályoznék, nagyon rá[email protected]ál.


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 1)

[Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.[/quote]


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Miért ilyen rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Két macska ül a háztetőn.
Megszólal az egyik:
- Te mit kérsz karácsonyra?
Mire a másik:
- Jó sok kismacskát.
Megszólal a másik:
- És te?
- Én is sok kis macskát.
Megszólal hátul a kandúr:
- Hahó, megjött a Mikulás!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 1)

A farkas bekopog a kismalacok háza ajtaján, és ezt mondja:
- Nyissatok ajtót malackáim, én vagyok az anyácskátok és tele a tőgyem friss tejjel!
Mire a malackák:
- Hazudsz farkas! Mi az anyut sörért küldtük!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Az állatok viccmesélő versenyt rendeznek az erdőben.
Aki rossz viccet mond, azt a többiek megeszik!
A nyuszika kezdi, a viccén mindenki nevet, csak a zsiráf nem. Ezért a nyuszit megeszik.
A következő a farkas, akinek a viccén mindenki röhög, csak a zsiráf nem. Őt is megeszik.
A medve viccén senki sem nevet, csak a zsiráf. Megkérdezik tőle, hogy mit nevet, erre azt mondja:
- Milyen jó viccet mondott a nyuszika!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben, találkozik Nyuszikával. Hozzávágja a palacsintáját, mire a Nyuszika:
- Ez szándékos volt?
- Nem! Lekváros!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A sas anyuka megkérdezi a fiókáit, mit szeretnének reggelire.
- Vércsét, vércsét!
Az anyuka elmegy, hoz nekik vérccsét. Délben megkérdi, hogy mit szeretnének ebédre?
- Vércsét, vércsét!
Elmegy, hoz nekik egy vércsét.
Este nem kérdezi meg, hogy mit szeretnének, hanem minden szó nélkül elmegy, és hoz egy héját.
- De mi vércsét akarunk! Vércsét!
- Gyerekek, ezt is meg kell enni! A héjában van a legtöbb vitamin!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A nyuszika odamegy a rókalyukhoz és bekiált a rókakölyköknek:
- Anyátok itthon van?
- Nincs.
- Szerencséje mert megkefélném.
Másnap megint arra jár és bekiált:
- Anyátok itthon van?
- Nincs.
- Szerencséje mert megkefélném.
Harmadnap megint arra jár:
- Anyátok itthon van?
Pechjére a rókamama kirobban a lyukból, és elkezdi kergetni. Nyuszika fut, fut de nem bírja lerázni. Hirtelen átugrik két szorosan egymás mellett álló fa között. A rókamama utána, de beszorul. A nyuszika megfordul, megkerüli rókamamát és kajánul vigyorogva így szól:
- Tudod, ha már egyszer megígértem a kölyköknek...


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Bonyolult állat a tehén... De én mégis megfejtem!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az agresszív kismalac biciklizik. Épp arra sétál a kisnyúl, amikor a malac egy jókorát borul a bringával.
- Jaj, kismalac, nem ütötted meg magad?
- Kuss! Én így szoktam leszállni!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nyuszika felhívja telefonon a hentest:
- Van disznófüled?
- Van.
- Hát marhanyelved?
- Van.
- És csirkelábad?
- Az is van.
- Hát akkor rohadt ocsmány lehetsz...


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy fiúzsiráf és egy lányzsiráf bemennek a kocsmába és elkezdenek inni.
Egyszercsak a fiúzsiráf elhányja magát és elájul.
Azt mondja a lányzsiráf a kocsmárosnak:
- Úgy látszik, Apu ma nem bírja a piát...
Mire a kocsmáros:
- Puma? Azt hittem, zsiráf...


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A baromfiudvarba teljesítmény ösztönző gazdasági szakember érkezik. A fickó összehívja a tyúkokat. Kinyitja a táskáját és kivesz belőle egy strucctojást.
- Nem akarlak kritizálni benneteket, de nem árt, ha látjátok, mire képes a külföldi konkurencia!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Hogy hívják az átlátszó kutyát?
- Nylon tacskó.


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A kissrác először jár az állatkertben. A zebrák ketrecén meglát egy táblát:
- Frissen mázolva!
- Apu, apu, én azt hittem, ezek igazi csíkok!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben és az orrából a hasáig lóg a takony. Találkozik a medvével, aki megkérdezi tőle:
- Mi az kismalac, nincs zsebkendőd?
- Van, de nem adok!!!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Apu! Mi az a kolibri?
- Az? Az egy... különleges halfajta.
- Hal? De hát itt azt írják, hogy a kolibri virágról virágra száll.
- Látod, most már azt is tudod, hogy milyen ügyes!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Két tehén nadrágot vásárol a boltban. Mondja az egyik:
- Bőő!
Mondja a másik.
- Honnan tudod, még fel sem próbáltad!


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy szakadék fölötti gyenge fahídra egyszerre lép rá a bolha és az elefánt. A súly alatt a híd letörik, az elefánt és a bolha a szakadékba zuhan. Lent fájdalmasan megszólal az elefánt:
- Nem megmondtam, hogy egyenként menjünk át?


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nyuszika sétál a tisztáson és egyszer csak talál egy ötujjas kesztyűt. Felemeli és sétál tovább. Találkozik a tehenekkel, akik a tisztás másik szélén legelésznek. Odaszól nekik a kesztyűt lobogtatva:
- Hé, csajok! Melyikőtök vesztette el a melltartóját?


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A csődör és a kanca megy ki az istállóból. A csődör udvariasan előreengedi a kancát:
- Menj csak előre, én majd fedezlek.


----------



## noci178 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A zebra egy farmra kerül, ahol ismerkedni kezd a háziállatokkal. Megkérdezi a lótól, hogy ő mit csinál, erre a ló:
- Én húzom a szekeret.
Továbbmegy, meglátja a tehenet és tőle is megkérdezi, hogy mit csinál. A tehén ezt válaszolja:
- Én adom a tejet.
A zebra odamegy a bikához és kérdi, hogy mit csinál. Erre a bika így felel:
- Vedd le a pizsamádat és megtudod!


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## xaositect (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*köszi a tanácsot !*

xyz1


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

xyz2


maya731 írta:


> xyz1


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz2


 xyz3


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz3


 xyz4


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz4


 xyz5


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz5


 xyz6


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz6


xyz7


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz7


 xyz8


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz8


 xyz9


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz9


xyz10


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz10


 xyz11


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz11


 xyz12


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz12


 xyz13


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz13


 xyz14


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz14


 xyz15


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz15


 xyz16


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz16


 xyz17


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz17


 xyz18


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz18


 xyz19


----------



## maya731 (2010 Augusztus 2)

maya731 írta:


> xyz19


 xyz20


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*üdv*

üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok éjszakás voltam és fáradt vagyok.


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

12345


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már nem sok kell


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

qwert


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mi zu


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 14


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 11


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és 10


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

remélem megéri


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

holnapután nyaralok


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hogy hol?


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szalókon


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## pali31 (2010 Augusztus 2)

köszi


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

én sem. 


San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még midnig nem


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

most sem.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez elég lassan megy


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

biztos velem van a baj.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

de ez elég unalmas.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

mondhatni rém unalmas.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

még mindig.


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

Így tényleg könnyen összejön a 20


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

talán


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

2 nap alatt meglesz ez


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

csak ne kellene 20 mpt várni


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

bingo!


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

Jéghegy előttünk!


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Látom más is rendesen küzd a 20-ért!


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ez van


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Strandolni akarok!!!


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

dettó


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A főnököm nemsokára elmegy az irodából


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziréna hegyek Cs-en.
Már megint mi történt????


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

...


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

123


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

elég uncsi


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

még mindig.


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

12345.


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

uno


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

jé!


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

fog


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

menni!


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

Aki


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

el


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

akar


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

érni


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

valamit


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

456


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

789


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

uncsi


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

az


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

megoldásokat


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

fog


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

találni


----------



## doorshun (2010 Augusztus 2)

most


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Megint


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

keres


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

egy


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

aki


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

őrült


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nap


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

az


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

kifogásokat


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

1. Utolso amerikai kutatasok szerint gyengébb azoknak a szexualis teljesito képessége, akik jobb kézben tartjak a telefont miközben sms-t olvasnak!


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

na még egy


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Röhögés a köbön)


----------



## maxipotzac (2010 Augusztus 2)

és ezzel húsz!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2. A Magyar Sakkszövetség örömmel értesíti, hogy megtalálta önben a kabalafiguráját! Nem…Nem… Ön nem a király! Ön a sötét paraszt!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3. Kicsiny orrlyukam hamvas tartalmából parányi gombócot formálok s hajítom felét, mire Te kétségbeesetten üvöltöd: hagyj, elég! A hátsómat fordítom feléd!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4. A legújabb amerikai felmérések szerint azok a férfiak, akik gyengék a szexben, jobb kézben tartják a mobiltelefont, mikor ezt az sms-t olvassák!!!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5. Az egyetlen dolog a világon, amiért a férfiak azon vitatkoznak, hogy kinek van kisebb… a mobiltelefon.


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

6. Bocsánat, de egy nap csak egy emberhez tudok kedves lenni. És ez nem a Te napod!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

7. Bocsi, elhagytam a telefonszámom. Nekem adod a tied?


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Haladok-haladok...


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

8. A Pannon GSM legújabb szolgáltatása: ha Ön rendelkezik vibrációs akkumulátorral ellátott telefonnal, dugja a seggébe, és mi percenként hívjuk!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

9. Kopaszodó fejed ne gyötörjék gondok, fonják át a nyakad fehér női combok. Boruljon a szemedre a puha pina bőre, és hiányzó hajadat pótolja a szőre!


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ki az aki szereti a nászasszonyát??


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

10. Tegnap éjjel kétségbeesve kerestelek, csupasz testemen akartalak érezni. Hol voltál te hülye pizsama?


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

11. Szeretlek, mert drága vagy nekem, szeretlek, mert nem kell sokáig fűzni, hogy járj velem, szeretem a nyelved, és élvezettel hatolok beléd. Te vagy a kedvenc cipőm!


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

gratulálok annak aki kitalálta ezt a húsz hozzászólás dolgot......


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

12. Tudom, rosszul fog esni, amit most írok. Hidd el, nekem sem könnyű, de valakitől végre meg kell tudnod az igazságot… A Mikulás nem létezik!!!


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Jean, tegyen a székre egy újságpapírt, míg rááll.
- Fölösleges, uram, így is elérem a polcot.


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

13. Kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a lotyó, de már késő, mert a kotyogó gatyából potyog a motyó.


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

14. Simogatsz, becézel, érzem már lábam közt az elöntő nedvességet. Lassan a hátamra fektetsz, és gyengéden leöltöztetsz. Hurrá! Új pelenkát kapok!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

15. A szex perc, melyben kiegyenesedett, megmerevedett szervedet egy csecses egyedbe vezeted be, emellett kezedbe mellet veszel, s feneked fel-le emelgeted.


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

16. Itt állok előtted, combjaid lágy ölére szomjazom. Kérlek, ülj rám finoman és kapaszkodj belém!… A Te egyetlen mérleghintád!


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

3.Minek nekem operációs rendszer? Nem vagyok én sebész...


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

123


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

4.Házaspár esti beszélgetése:
- Drágám, ez így nem állapot! A fiunk a héten már a harmadik nővel jött haza! Beszélj vele! - szól az asszony.
- Ugyan drágám, nem értem, ez miért olyan nagy gond! Hiszen fiatal! - mondja a férj.
- Na igen, de ma még csak hétfő van!!!


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Csatlakozom


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

456


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

17. A Magyar Természetgyógyászok Szövetsége gratulál Önnek abból az alkalomból, hogy Ön az egyetlen, aki szájrátétellel tudja gyógyítani a fitymaszűkületet!


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

5.Hogy miért hagyott ott a feleségem?

A titkárnőm kettőkor beállított az irodámba egy félkész jegyzőkönyvvel. Mondtam neki, hogy háromra legyen az asztalomon. Ott volt. Nos, ekkor nyitott be az asszony...


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

én csak azért írok


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A


----------



## eve222 (2010 Augusztus 2)

és megvan!!!!


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

B


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mert találtam


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

6.Pistikétől kérdezi az apja:
- Na, kisfiam, hogy tetszett az első nap az iskolában?
- Első nap? Úgy érted, hogy többször is kell oda mennem?


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Már csak 17 kell.


----------



## zozopapa68 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nagyon _köszönöm, hogy létrehozták ezt a fórumot_!


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ez a fórum tényleg hasznos.


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

7.Mindenkinek megvan a joga a pénzkeresethez. Egy kisvárosi kocsma falán a következő tábla olvasható:

"Törődj a biztonsággal! Ne igyál és vezess egyszerre! Inkább csak igyál!"


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

néhány olyan


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

könyvet


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

8.Egy asszony elégedetten nézegeti magát a tükörben, és odaszól a férjének:
- Mit szólsz, drágám? Az utóbbi két hétben 5 kilót veszítettem a súlyomból!
Mire a férj:
- Fordulj csak meg! Azt hiszem, megtaláltam!


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

amit sajnos


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

9.Légy kedves a gyerekeidhez! Ők fogják kiválasztani neked a nyugdíjasotthont.


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Én is


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a könyvek


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

10. Mit kérdez először egy szőke nő, amikor megtudja, hogy terhes?
- ???
- Biztos, hogy enyém ez a gyerek?


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem lehet


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

miatt


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

11.Két barát beszélget.
- Képzeld, tegnap jól beolvastam a feleségemnek!
- És elértél vele valamit?
- Igen, az ajtót, de azt is csak éppen.


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szeretném


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

12.- Drágám, nem szeretném meghallani, hogy megcsalsz valakivel! - mondja az ifjú feleség.
- Emiatt ne aggódj, drágám! - feleli a férj. - Roppant diszkrét vagyok.


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

összegyűjteni


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megszerezni


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

13.A szomszédomban egy afgán család lakik. A minap ahogy megyek hazafelé, látom, hogy a családfő, Abdul kint áll az erkélyen és egy szőnyeget ráz. Odaszóltam neki:
- Mi az, Abdul? Nem indul?


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mashonnan


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

14.- Miből veszed észre, hogy hatalmas a kosz nálad?
- A csótányok is gumicsizmában járnak.


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ezért én is fel fogom tenni a saját gyűjteményem


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

15.Egy kismama a szülés után felhívja a mamáját: 
- Anya, emlékszel arra a srácra, aki a sulifarsangon kínainak öltözött? 
- Aha. 
- Képzeld, tényleg kínai.


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

remélem másoknak is tetszeni fog


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

16.- Jean, mégsem veszem meg azt a Picasso festményt.
- Miért nem, uram?
- Nincs rá keret.


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nahh már csak 10 üzenet van hátra


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

17.- Hány perverz kell egy villanykörte becsavarásához?
- Csak egy, de egy egész baleseti sebészet szükséges a kivételéhez.


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

18.- Melyik busz kelt át az óceánon?
- ???
- Kolumbusz.


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

19.- Hallom, elváltatok a feleségeddel. 
- Igen, és be kell vallanom, az utolsó veszekedésünknek én vagyok az oka.
- Miért, mi történt?
- A feleségem egyik este megkérdezte tőlem: "Mit nézel a tévén?" Én meg azt feleltem neki: "A port."


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

.....9......


----------



## fordmobil (2010 Augusztus 2)

20. itt a vége fuss el véle


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

-----8-----


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

.......7........


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

.........6.........


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

.........5.........


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a húsz


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

.........4.........


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hozzászólást.


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## draconus13 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hmmmmm........ megvan a 48 óra a 20 hozzászólás akkor miért nem enged letölteni


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Miért?


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Engem se enged!


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

???


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 2)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


Kb. én is így vagyok ezzel...


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

20mp


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még 19 hozzászólás.


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

Én is osztom totalcar véleményét.


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

Üdv a jelnlévőknek!


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

17!


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

18...


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

19 huh... fáradok


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

éééss 20!


----------



## bouleau (2010 Augusztus 2)

na még 1


----------



## juventus1897 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Miért nem enged?


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

aha


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

ne görcsölj, lazíts!


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

A bírálat: - hiábavaló, mert a másikat védekező állásba szorítja, és arra kényszeríti, hogy igazolja önmagát.


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]A nagy ember azzal mutatja meg nagyságát, hogy miképpen bánik a kicsikkel[/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ahelyett, hogy elítéljük, próbáljuk megérteni őket, hogy miért teszik azt, amit tesznek. Ez sokkal hasznosabb, mint a bírálat: türelmet, jóakaratot és rokonszenvet ébreszt.


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az emberi természet: A bűnös mindenkit hibáztat csak önmagát nem.


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az emberi természet egyik legerősebb ösztöne: a fontosság vágya; elismerés utáni sóvárgás-ritkán elégül ki


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

„Ne az ellenségeidtől félj, akik megtámadnak. A barátaidtól, akik hízelegnek.” (Obregon tábornok)


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

A hízelgés pontosan azt mondja, amit mi gondolunk magunkról.


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mások befolyásolásának egyetlen módja van, ha arról beszélünk, amit ők akarnak és szeretnek.


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Henry Ford: „A siker titka abban áll, hogy észrevegyük a másik ember szempontjait, és a dolgokat megvizsgáljuk az ő oldaláról is.”


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Mutass őszinte érdeklődést mások iránt![/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Jó kedvűnek kell lenni másokkal ahhoz, hogy a másik is jókedvű legyen velem szemben. [/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Az emberek általában annyira büszkék a saját nevükre, hogy megörökítésére bármilyen áron hajlandók. [/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hallgass figyelmesen, és bátoríts másokat, hogy önmagukról beszéljenek!


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]A figyelem egyike a legszebb bókoknak, amellyel megörvendeztetünk valakit[/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Beszélj olyan dolgokról, amik a másikat érdeklik![/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Szerezzünk egy kis örömet embertársainknak (viszonzás nélkül!) és adjunk lehetőséget, hogy fontosnak és felettünk állónak érezhesse magát[/FONT]


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Minden vitát megnyersz, amit el sem kezdesz!


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hallgasd meg mások véleményét, és soha ne mondd senkinek, hogy nincs igaza!


----------



## BAP (2010 Augusztus 2)

[FONT=&quot]Valld be, ha tévedtél![/FONT]


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 
Én sem, csak a 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni.


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 19 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 18 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 17 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 16 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 15 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 14 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 13 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 12 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 11 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 10 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 9 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 8 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 7 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 6 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 5 van hátra...


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 4 van hátra...


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Evening star

'Twas noontide of summer,
And mid-time of night;
And stars, in their orbits,
Shone pale, thro' the light
Of the brighter, cold moon,
'Mid planets her slaves,
Herself in the Heavens,
Her beam on the waves.


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 3 van hátra...


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

I gazed awhile
On her cold smile;
Too cold- too cold for me-
There pass'd, as a shroud,
A fleecy cloud,
And I turned away to thee,
Proud Evening Star,


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

In thy glory afar,
And dearer thy beam shall be;
For joy to my heart
Is the proud part
Thou bearest in Heaven at night,
And more I admire
Thy distant fire,
Than that colder, lowly light.


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 2 van hátra...


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

'Twas noontide of summer,
And mid-time of night;


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

And stars, in their orbits,
Shone pale, thro' the light


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Of the brighter, cold moon,
'Mid planets her slaves,


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 1 van hátra...


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Herself in the Heavens,
Her beam on the waves.


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

I gazed awhile
On her cold smile;


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Too cold- too cold for me-
There pass'd, as a shroud,


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


ját énsem


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

talán majd eszembe jut


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

hm


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

jó topik


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

A fleecy cloud,
And I turned away to thee,


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Proud Evening Star,
In thy glory afar,


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

And dearer thy beam shall be;
For joy to my heart


----------



## iroq (2010 Augusztus 2)

A 20-at szeretném összegyűjteni. Még 0 van hátra...


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Is the proud part
Thou bearest in Heaven at night,


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

5.


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

And more I admire
Thy distant fire,


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Than that colder, lowly light.


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


nah már


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

A kísértetes palota


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Legzöldebb völgyünk ölében
- Jó angyalok laktak ott -
Hajdan büszkén, büszke-szépen
Drága kastély ragyogott.
Földjén Gondolat királynak
Fölszökött!
Sohse lengtek szeráf-szárnyak
Gyönyörűbb torony fölött.


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lantzenére ott a vándor,
Ki e boldog völgybe jött,
Láthatta, hogy szellem táncol
A lángablakok mögött
Egy trón előtt, amelyen ülvén
Bíborbanszületett
Királyuk trónolt, ki körül fény
Árasztott méltó ünnepet.


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

De bú-ruhás átkok sereggel
Szállták meg a király honát:
Sirassuk őt! mert soha reggel
Nem süt már éjszakáin át!
S háza körül a halk dicsőség
Ma már csak oly-
Mód zengi őt, mint rege hősét,
Kit elhantolt a kor.


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## Shannara (2010 Augusztus 2)

S csak rémes árnyak bálja, mellyet
A véres ablakokon át
Ma itt disszonáns zene mellett
Az utas kavarogni lát,
A sápadt ajtóból ma rémek
Folyója foly
Örökké, s hova azok érnek,
Van kacagás - de nincs mosoly.


----------



## marcell05 (2010 Augusztus 2)

most megint kezdjek számolni?


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## marcell05 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez már a 22. üzi lesz


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

én magamnak próbálom számolni


----------



## marcell05 (2010 Augusztus 2)

végre van 23 üzenetem


----------



## xenal (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem értem mértnem enged ebookot letölteni mikor már tag vok...


----------



## vercy30 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kéne hozzászólást gyűjtenem ,hogyha leakarok valamit tölteni úgy hogy most ezt is teszem


----------



## vercy30 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez a 2.


----------



## vercy30 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3.


----------



## vercy30 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4..


----------



## vercy30 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ftgh


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

töbszörös reinkarnáció után már nehéz


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

1.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

2.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

g


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

3.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

4.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

:656:


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

5.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

6.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

4:444:


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

7.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

8.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

9.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

10.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

11.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

12.


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

13.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

14.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

15.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

16.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

17.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

18.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

19.


----------



## norbirud (2010 Augusztus 2)

20.


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

nvcjvjhbmnb,m


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

bkkgfizgu


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

njfdvj


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

fdsjg


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

lgflg


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

f,,ff


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

dmdm


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

kdkd


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

gggf


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

dddg


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

fjjf


----------



## galacsinhajtó (2010 Augusztus 2)

fkf


----------



## ballamark (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## ballamark (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*1-20*

1


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*2*

2


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

6 (na jó ez kicsit unalmas)


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

tadam!


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

15....


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

hogy telik az idő!


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

mily rövid a 20 másodperc!


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

lol szerintem fel van gyorsítva az időmúlás....


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

na még 2 sor .... kiváncsi vagyok...


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

ahha... de én már vagy másfél hónapja regisztáltam, és mégis úgy csinál, mintha most regiztem volna...


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

és 20....  csaó szoba


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

naaa.... nem jó valami nem enged letölteni, pedig megvan a 20....


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

és... 20 Sziasztok!!


----------



## Szuperp (2010 Augusztus 2)

Niki! szólnál, ha te tudsz tölteni?


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

ahha, énnekem sem engedi... te is szólj, ha neked sikerül...


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kicsi a bors


----------



## ede22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

csípős


----------



## ficsurika69 (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 Szia mindenki, szep napot kivanok


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

miért nem elngedi? ez már a 22. hozzászólás lesz, de letölteni még mindíg nem engedi:S


----------



## Niki(L) (2010 Augusztus 2)

na jó... most mennem kell, de holnap majd megpróbálom mégegyszer... sziasztok.


----------



## Anyita79 (2010 Augusztus 2)

szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!
Fogalmam sincs, hogy hogy is fogom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szép napot Anyita79!


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szép napot Mindenki!


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## KisPico (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

_*4*_


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

*5*


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

Üdv


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

zs


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

zzzz


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

12...


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

Q


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

z


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

20 mb


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Bejárta a nagyvilágot, mégsem fárad el. Mi az? (A Nap)


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

156


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

165


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

y


----------



## Teddy1 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

r


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

p


----------



## tikira (2010 Augusztus 2)

*20*!!!


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

x


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

w


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

v


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

ű


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

a á b c


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

ü


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

e é


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

f g gy


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

ú


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

h


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

u


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

m


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

ty


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

j


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

t


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

é á


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

űű


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

sz


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

b


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

s


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

íí


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

öüó


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

éá


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

qwp


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

gta


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

l


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

bth


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

poő


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

jhuz


----------



## ViraMors (2010 Augusztus 2)

r


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

2134


----------



## szandiiii (2010 Augusztus 2)

6978


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Két füle van, mégsem hall. Mi az? (Fazék)


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

akkor hajrá az aranyért


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem volt egyszerű, de majd szépen lassan bevesszük a várat (2)


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ma 15:01 (3)


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

lassan járj, 20-hoz érsz (4)


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

nagyon lassan járok (5)


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

de már 6-nál


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

7 lesz ez


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

(1)8-ra moziba megyünk


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

9-ig fog tartani


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

10-pontos film lesz: Eredet


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

11 megérett a meggy


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

12 egy tucat


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

13 péntek


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

visszatértem


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

14 még van egy kör


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

kicsit dolgozni is kellett


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

15 szép kerek szám


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

de most megint gyűjtögetek


----------



## Lindy82 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nincsen hangom, nem beszélek, tiszta vízben vígan élek. Mi az? (Hal)


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

16 szülinap


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

asszem ez lesz a tizedik


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

kicsit kezdem unni


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy férfihez beállít a barátja, hadd maradjon ott néhány napig. Egy
idő utána házigazda megkéri a barátját:

- Hozd le légy szíves a papucsomat az emeletről.

- A te házadban én hozzam le a papucsodat?

Kicsit csodálkozik, de végül rááll. Az emeleten találkozik a ház
bombázó asszonyával és a szintén bombázó huszonéves nagylányával.
Megkérdezi az asszony:

- Mit keres itt fent?

- A férjed küldött, hogy dugjalak meg benneteket.

- Nem hiszem! - válaszol az asszony.

Mire a barát lekiabál:
- Hé, Joe! Mindkettőt?...


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

és még utána 2 nap mire tölthetek


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

éremosztásra várva


----------



## gufika (2010 Augusztus 2)

21


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

hmm, alkotói krízis


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

ezüst


----------



## dorothyofoz (2010 Augusztus 2)

arany!


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

éjlen a párt


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

egyszer lellén hat hét kombájn


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

O Canada, our home and native land


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

true patriot love in all thy sons command


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

with glowing hearts we see thee rise


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

the true north strong and free


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

from far and wide
o canada, we stand on guard for thee


----------



## csakavodka (2010 Augusztus 2)

god keep our land glorius and free
o canada, we stand on guard for thee


----------



## Kahandor (2010 Augusztus 2)

helló mindenkinek
ha valaki tud tennorkürtre jó kottákat pls küldjön el egyet a e-mailcímemre: [email protected]


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vicc


----------



## Kahandor (2010 Augusztus 2)

:d


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szőke


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nő


----------



## footbear7 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kérdezi


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nagyon jó


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez még jobb


----------



## lili14 (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Én is üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## györgyi72 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok


----------



## violatri (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hangyaboglárkák


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Neki kell látnom fórumposztolgatni...


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nehéz az élet...


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

de én még nehezebb vagyok!


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Yeah, már csak 10 hozzászólás szükséges, és meg is vónák'!


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nos, e 20 másodpercet életem végigmérlegelésével töltvén, arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy 20 másodperc nem elég egy élet végigmérlegelésére.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

ads.asd. asasdadad. dad sasa as sad.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lelkem rejtett mélyén egy titokzatos fórumtroll-szerű intuíció ébredez.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szerencsére e troll lángoló szemével megriasztja józanabbik felem, s azonmód másféle irányvonalba tereli e megkésett, ámde nem sok intellektuális célkitűzéssel felruházott monológot.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még 3 poszt, s éltem új irányt vészen lelki szemeitek előtt.


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

trolololo-lollolo-lollolo-lol, 
trololololol, trololololol


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

helló belló


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

krumplistésztát ettem ma


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

beleszartam az ágyadba


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

kelkáposztát eszem holnap


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

ebéd után jól megtollak


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

holnapután tökfőzelék


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

a gruppenszexből sosem elég


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

aztán hagymát eszem babbal


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

betakarlak fehér habbal


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 2)

tüdüdütüdütüütütííí tüdüdütüdütüütütííí


----------



## zsiroskalacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

na vége mán.


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az élet egy olyan játék, amely soha nem ismétli önmagát!


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az igaz barát nem kérdezi, hogy mi bánt mert mindent pontosan tud rólad és érzi, hogy ki vagy mi bánthatott meg.


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy Igaz barát, aki mindig meghallgat, de nem szól semmit. Mégis hallgatása többet jelent minden szónál.


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A barátság az égvilágon semmit nem követel, kivéve egyvalamit: őszinteséget. Csak ezt az egyet, de ez nem kevés.


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

A barát olyan, aki ismeri a szívedben rejlő dallamot, vissza tudja azt neked énekelni, akkor, ha te elfelejtetted.


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Tanuljuk meg, hogy barátságunkat más iránt addig mutassuk ki, amíg él, és nem a halála után.


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## ovatana (2010 Augusztus 2)

hello mindenki


----------



## ovatana (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## ovatana (2010 Augusztus 2)

jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## ovatana (2010 Augusztus 2)

köszönöm a sok érdekes olvasnivalót


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Heh*

Első hozzászólás hehe


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!Most regisztráltam!


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Heh2*

Már nagyon olvasnám a könyvet, de ez még csak a második


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Hörcsög*

MOst éppen azt játszom a hörcsögömmel, hogy némá hörcsög, ha rálépek szörcsög, muhahaha.


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Tiszteletem*

Milyen bunkó vagyok még nem is köszöntem, tehát cső mindenkinek


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

*5*

Igazból nem nagyon értem ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot, főleg ha igy hogy van egy olyan rész hogy gyűjsd össze a 20 hozzászólásod.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Már alig várom,hogy le tudjam tölteni a könyvet!


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez még csak a 3. hozzászólásom


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

De most már komolyan.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sajnos egy hónap múlva suli :???:


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Cső kedves új fórumozó mint amilyen én vagyok, te aki 3 hozzászólás irtál eddig vala.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szió neked is !!


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Jah szivás, de éltesd magad azzal hogy nem kell hozzá egy év és megint itt a nyár


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Megyek filmet nézni,majd még vissza nézek.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Igen,de most fogok érettségizni és ez nehéz év lesz


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

De lehet hogy 2012 már Karácsonykor jön a Jézuska meg a Mikulás helyet és nem lesz több keksz a Disneylandban.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Amit a képekhez írok az nemszámít?


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Micsoda problémák!


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nem tudom


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az érettségi egy nagy semmi hidd el, csak felfújják. Örülj hogy még csak most érettségizel, ha jó egyetemre mész akkor 5 évet szenvedhetsz egy zsiros diplomáért, magyarul szivás az egész


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Fáradt vagyok,elnyom ez a nagy meleg


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hát remélem azért sikerül,valami jó ki főiskolába jutnom


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nah asszem gyorsban irok még 7 commentet aztán lépek olvasni


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Jah a meleg köcsög, télen meg a hideg az


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Tényleg nem parás, az a vicc hogy szóbelire valószinüleg előtte két 3 nappal fogsz csak készülni


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Élvezd ki inkább a szalagavatós meg miegymás bulikat.


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nah már csak 3.


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Amikor ezt olvasod már kevesebb mint 3 hozzászólásomnak kell lennie.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hát igen,mindig az utolsó pillanatban szoktam tanulni


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Semmi


----------



## nagygm (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ez a semmi után van.


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

már ne msok hozzászólás kell és olvashatok


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Üzenet gyüjtögetés okán megosztom veletek a következőt:

*Teréz anya:*

*Az élet himnusza*

Az élet egyetlen - ezért vedd komolyan! 
Az élet szép - csodáld meg! 
Az élet boldogság - ízleld! 
Az élet álom - tedd valósággá! 
Az élet kihívás - fogadd el! 
Az élet kötelesség - teljesítsd! 
Az élet játék - játszd! 
Az élet vagyon - használd fel! 
Az élet szeretet - add át magad! 
Az élet titok - fejtsd meg! 
Az élet ígéret - teljesítsd! 
Az élet szomorúság - győzd le! 
Az élet dal - énekeld! 
Az élet küzdelem - harcold meg! 
Az élet kaland - vállald! 
Az élet jutalom - érdemeld ki! 
Az élet élet - éljed!


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

:d :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Újabb üzenet:

“Hogy megértsd szüleid szeretetét, nevelj saját gyerekeket.”
(*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nagy az unalom


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

én sem


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ismét egy üzenet:

“Ha sosem engeded szabadjára a gyermekeidet, hogyan tanulják meg, hogy mindig visszajöhetnek hozzád?” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kitti0623 írta:


> Sziasztok!Most regisztráltam!


Én is


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

"Inkább utáljanak azért ami vagyok,mint hogy szeresenek azért aki nem vagyok!"

Nekem ez a kedvenc idézetem


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szia brando !


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az 5. üzenet:

Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg tetteid!

Ügyelj tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaid!

Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemed!

Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!

S ügyelj céljaidra, mert azok irányítják életed!"


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Már nem kell sok a 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hihetetlen, ez már a hatodik üzenet:

*BOLDOGSÁGMONDÁSOK AZ ISTENI* 
*BOLDOGSÁGMONDÁSOK MARGÓJÁN*
(Máté evangéliuma 5. rész 1-12 verseihez)

BOLDOGOK, akik tudják, miért élnek,
mert akkor azt is megtudják majd, hogyan éljenek.
BOLDOGOK, akik összhangban vannak önmagukkal,
mert nem kell szüntelen azt tenniük, amit mindenki tesz.
BOLDOGOK, akik csodálkoznak ott is, ahol mások közömbösek,
mert öröm lesz az életük.
BOLDOGOK, akik tudják, hogy másoknak is lehet igaza,
mert békesség lesz körülöttük.
BOLDOGOK, akik nevetni tudnak önmagukon,
mert nem lesz vége szórakozásuknak.
BOLDOGOK, akik meg tudják különböztetni a hegyet a vakondtúrástól,
mert sok zavartól kímélik meg magukat.
BOLDOGOK, akik észreveszik egy diófában a bölcsőt, az asztalt és a koporsót, s mindháromban a diófát,
mert nemcsak néznek, hanem látnak is. 
BOLDOGOK, akik lenni is tudnak, nemcsak tenni,
mert megcsendül a csendjük, és titkok tudóivá válnak. Leborulók és nem kiborulók többé. 
BOLDOGOK, akik mentség keresése nélkül tudnak pihenni és aludni,
mert mosolyogva ébrednek fel és örömmel indulnak útjukra. 
BOLDOGOK, akik tudnak elhallgatni és meghallgatni, 
mert sok barátot kapnak ajándékba és nem lesznek magányosak. 
BOLDOGOK, akik nem veszik túl komolyan önmagukat,
mert környezetük megbecsüli őket. 
BOLDOGOK, akik figyelnek mások hívására, anélkül, hogy nélkülözhetetlennek hinnék magukat,
mert ők az öröm magvetői. 
BOLDOGOK, akik komolyan tudják venni a kis dolgokat és békésen a nagy eseményeket,
mert messzire jutnak az életben. 
BOLDOGOK, akik megbecsülik a mosolyt és elfelejtik a fintort,
mert útjuk napfényes lesz.
BOLDOGOK, akik jóindulattal értelmezik mások botlásait, akkor is, ha naivnak tartják őket,
mert ez a szeretet ára. 
BOLDOGOK, akik gondolkodnak, mielőtt cselekednének, és imádkoznak, mielőtt gondolkodnának,
mert kevesebb csalódás éri őket. 
BOLDOGOK, akik el tudnak hallgatni, ha szavukba vágnak, ha megbántják őket, és szelíden szólnak,
mert Jézus nyomában járnak. 
BOLDOGOK, akik mindebből meg is tudnak valósítani valamit,
mert életesebb lesz az életük.
​Dr. Gyökössy Endre pasztorálpszichológus​


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

"Muris, hogy amikor azt mondják valakire, hogy "félénk", legtöbbször mosolyognak. Mintha cuki dolog lenne, valami vicces kis szokás, amit az ember idővel kinő, mint a foghíjas mosolyt, amikor kinőnek a maradandó fogai. Ha tudnák, milyen érzés valóban félénknek lenni, nem csupán az első pillanatokban bizonytalankodni, nem mosolyognának. Ha tudnák, milyen érzés, amikor az embernek összerándul a gyomra, izzad a tenyere, vagy képtelen egyetlen értelmes mondatot is kinyögni! Ebben nincs semmi cuki."


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*”Amint megszeretsz valakit, többé nem tudsz logikusan gondolkodni róla.”
*


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!

Ezt érdemes megnézni!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DkeF7gfyM-U&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1?border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DkeF7gfyM-U&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1?border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*"Merj álmodozni! Az álmok nem fogynak el... "
*


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

_HOGY MENNYIRE IGAZ_
_
_Van olyan éles határvonal, amikortól gyermekünk felelőssé válik tetteiért? Van olyan csodás pillanat, amikortól a szülők kívülálló megfigyelőként tekintenek gyermekük életére, és vállukat rándítják, hogy „ez úgyis az ő életük” és nem éreznek semmit?

A *20-as* éveimben járva egy korház folyosóján állva vártam, hogy orvosok néhány öltéssel összevarrják a fiam fejét. Azt kérdeztem, "Mikortól nem aggódunk?" A nővér azt válaszolta,
"Amikor már túl lesz a baleseten." Édesanyám csak némán mosolygott.

A *harmincas* éveimben egy osztályterem kis székén ülve azt hallgattam, hogy az egyik gyermekem folyamatos locsogásával hogyan zavarja meg az órát és közben hogyan lépdel a rendszámtábla-gyártó kisiparosi álma felé. A tanár mintha a gondolataimban olvasna mondta, "Ne izguljon, mindannyian átesnek ezen, később hátradőlhet, ellazulhat és élvezheti a társaságukat." Édesanyám ekkor is csak némán mosolygott.

A *negyvenes* éveimben rettenetes sokat vártam, hogy végre megcsörrenjen a telefon, hogy hazaérjen az autó és, hogy kinyíljon a bejárati ajtó. Egy barátomtól ezt hallottam, "Önmagukat keresik. Ne aggódj, néhány éven belül abbahagyhatod az aggódást. Felnőtté válnak." Az édesanyám csöndesen mosolygott.

*50* évesen elegem lett a beteges, fáradt és védtelen énemből. Még mindig aggódtam a gyermekeim miatt, és ehhez hozzájött egy új ránc is. Nem tudtam eltüntetni. Az édesanyám csöndesen mosolygott. Továbbra is magamat okoltam a hibáikért, lesújtott az elégedetlenségük és lehangolt a csalódásuk.

Ismerőseim azt mondták, hogy amikor megházasodnak a gyermekeink akkor véget ér az aggódásunk és élhetjük a saját életünket. El szerettem volna hinni, de ilyenkor előjött bennem édesanyám szerető mosolya és egyre sűrűbben ismételt kérdése,

_"Haloványnak látszol. Rendben vagy?
Hívj, amint hazaérsz. Rossz a hangulatod?"

_Létezik, hogy a szülőket egy teljes életnyi aggódásra ítélték? Az aggódást fáklyaként adjuk tovább, mely aztán bevilágítja az emberi gyengeség és az ismeretlentől való félelem útvonalát? Az aggódás átok vagy épphogy áldás, mely a magasrendű élőlénnyé tesz minket?

Az egyik gyermekem az utóbbi időkben aggódva esett nekem, hogy, "*Hol jártál*? 3 napja hívlak és nem vetted fel.* Aggódtam."
**Boldogan mosolyogtam.
Megkapta a fáklyát.*


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*”Alkonyat van megint. Újra vége van valaminek. Bármilyen tökéletes is egy nap, mindig véget ér.”
*


----------



## Kitti0623 (2010 Augusztus 2)

21 hozzászólás


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hát jó....
1 megérett a meggy


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hú ez bizti így van?


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

*A gyermek intelmei szüleihez*

Ne kényeztess el! Tudom jól, hogy nincs mindenre szükségem, amit kérek, csupán kipróbálom, hogy mit csikarhatok ki Tőled!

Légy velem határozott! Ez azért fontos nekem, mert ezáltal érzem magam biztonságban.

Ne engedd, hogy rossz szokásokat vegyek fel!
Te vagy az egyetlen, aki ezekre még idejekorán figyelmeztethet.

Ne viselkedj úgy velem, mintha fiatalabb lennék, mint valójában vagyok!
Ezzel csak azt éred el, hogy ostoba módon „nagy”-ként próbálok viselkedni.

Ne javíts ki mások előtt! Sokkal többet érsz el, ha kettesben csendesen megmagyarázod, hogy mit hibáztam.
Ne tégy úgy mintha hibáim bűnök lennének!
A kettő összekeverése megzavarja bennem az értékek megtanulását.

Ne védj meg cselekedetem következményeitől! Néha szükségem van arra, hogy – fájdalmak árán – magam tapasztaljam a következményeket.

Ne vedd rossz néven, ha azt mondom, hogy ”nem szeretlek”! Legtöbbször nem te vagy akit nem szeretek, hanem a hatalmat ami akadályoz, hogy kedvem szerint cselekedjek.

Ne törődj sokat apró egészségügyi panaszaimmal! Néha csak azt szeretném elérni, hogy figyeljenek rám.

Ne korholj állandóan! Ha folyton zsörtölődsz, csak úgy tudok védekezni, hogy süketnek tettetem magam.

Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem tudom mindig pontosan kifejezni magam! Ezért néha úgy tűnik, mintha nem lennék becsületes.

Ne rázz le, ha kérdésekkel fordulok Hozzád!

Ha nem válaszolsz, egy idő után azt veszed majd észre, hogy abbahagyom a kérdéseket és máshol keresek választ a kérdéseimre.

Légy következetes! Ha nem vagy az, zavartnak érzem magam, és nem tudok többé bízni benned.

Ne mondd nekem azt, hogy a félelmeim butaságok! Nagyon is valósak ezek a félelmek, és csak úgy tudsz segíteni nekem, ha megpróbálsz megérteni. 

Sose tégy úgy mintha tökéletesen tévedhetetlen lennél! Túlságosan nagy lesz a csalódottságom, amikor rájövök, hogy nem vagy az.

Ne gondold, hogy elveszíted a tekintélyedet, ha bocsánatot kérsz tőlem! Ez inkább meleg érzéseket ébreszt bennem.

Ne felejtsd el, hogy szeretek kísérletezni! Kérlek, nyugodj bele próbálkozásaimba, nem tudok meglenni ezek nélkül. 

Ne felejtsd el, hogy gyorsan felnövök! Biztos nehéz Neked velem lépést tartani, de kérlek, legalább próbáld meg.

Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem tudok létezni szeretet és megértés nélkül. Talán nem is kell ezt neked hangoztatnom! Vagy mégis?

Kérlek tartsd magad jó kondícióban!
Szükségem van rád.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3 te vagy az én párom


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

EGY GYEREK FEJLEGYZÉSEI…

Ne kényeztess el. Pontosan tudom, hogy nem kaphatok meg mindent, amit kérek. Csak próbára akarlak tenni.

Ne félj attól, hogy határozott legyél velem. Jobban szeretem, mint ha nem vagy az. Olyankor mindig tudom, hányadán is állok.

Ne használj erőt ellenem. Ebből csak azt tanulom meg, hogy csak az erő az, ami számít. Sokkal jobb, ha vezetnek.

Ne légy következetlen. Ez összezavar, és arra ösztökél, hogy mindent megpróbáljak – hátha sikerül.

Ne ígérgess, mert lehet, hogy nem tudod majd betartani. Ez csökkentené a beléd vetett bizalmamat.

Ne dőlj be a provokációmnak, amikor olyanokat mondok és teszek, amelyek fölbosszantanak. Mert ha igen, még több ilyen „győzelmet” fogok kicsikarni.

Ne vedd nagyon a szívedre, amikor azt mondom: „utállak”. Én sem gondolom ezt komolyan, de azt akarom, hogy bánd meg, amit tettél velem.

Ne akard, hogy kisebbnek érezzem magam, mint amilyen vagyok. Mert ha igen, „nagyfiúként” fogok viselkedni.

Ne csinálj meg nekem olyanokat, amiket én is meg tudok csinálni. Ettől úgy érzem magam, mint egy kisgyerek, és továbbra is a szolgálatomban foglak tartani.

Ne fordíts túl sok figyelmet a „rossz szokásaimra”. Ez csak arra biztat, hogy folytassam őket.

Ne javíts ki mások előtt. Sokkal jobban odafigyelek, ha négyszemközt és csendben mondod el, amit akarsz.

Ne próbálj a viselkedésemről beszélni egy konfliktus közepén. Bizonyos okok miatt sokkal rosszabb a fülem ilyen esetekben, az együttműködési készségem pedig még rosszabb. Az rendben van, ha megteszed amit akarsz, de ne beszéljünk róla, majd csak később.

Ne prédikálj. Meglepődnél, ha látnád, mennyire tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy mi a jó, és mi a rossz.

Ne éreztesd velem úgy, mintha a hibáim bűnök lennének. Meg kell tanulnom, hogy úgy hibázhassak, hogy azért még ne érezzem magam rossznak.

Ne szidjál. Ha mégis megteszed, úgy kell ez ellen védekeznem, hogy süketnek tettetem magam.

Ne kelljen megmagyaráznom, hogy miért tettem valamit rosszul. Néha tényleg nem tudom, hogy miért tettem.

Ne tedd próbára az őszinteségemet. Lehet, hogy annyira megijesztesz, hogy hazudnom kell.

Ne felejtsd el, hogy imádok mindent kipróbálni. Sokat tanulok ebből, így hát viseld el.

Ne védj meg a tetteim következményeitől. Ezekből tudok tanulni.

Ne figyelj oda túlzottan az apróbb betegségeimre. Lehet, hogy élvezni fogom a betegséget, ha ilyenkor sokkal jobban odafigyelsz rám.

Ne vezess félre, ha őszintén kérdezek valamit. Mert ha igen, azon fogod magad észrevenni, hogy nem teszek fel több kérdést, és valahol máshol próbálok választ találni.

Ne válaszolj a „hülye”, vagy értelmetlen kérdésekre. Mert ha igen, akkor azon veheted észre magad, hogy állandóan „kérdésekkel tartalak”.

Soha ne akarj úgy tűnni, mintha tökéletes, vagy csalhatatlan volnál. Én nem tudom ehhez mérni magamat.

Ne izgulj amiatt, hogy kevés időt töltünk együtt. Az számít, hogy hogyan töltjük el az időt, amit együtt töltünk.

Ne keltsék fel félelmeim az aggodalmadat. Ettől én még jobban fogok félni. Mutass bátorságot.

Ne felejtsd, hogy nem tudok jó adag megértés és bátorítás nélkül meglenni, és – ha tényleg megérdemlem – a dicsérő jóváhagyást is hiányolom. A szidást azonban sohasem.

Kezelj úgy, mint ahogy a barátaidat kezeled, és akkor én is a barátoddá válok. Ne felejtsd, többet tanulok a jó példából, mint a kritikákból.

…ja, és nagyon szeretlek, és kérlek, te is szeress!!!


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4 huu itt mi is jön? mindegy ..cipót süt a pék


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5 leesett a köd


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még egy üzenet:

>A vízről:


> > Az emberek 55-65%-a krónikusan vízhiányos.


> > Az emberek 37%-ánál a szomjúságérzet annyira gyenge, hogy gyakran összetévesztik az éhségérzettel, ezért akkor is esznek, amikor csak egy pohár vizet kellene inniuk - sokan ezért híznak el.


> > A Washingtoni Egyetem felmérése szerint egy pohár víz maradandóan csökkentette a diétázók 100%-ának éhségérzetét.


> > A nappali fáradtság elsőszámú okozója a vízhiány.

> > Folyamatban lévő tanulmányok kimutatják, hogy a hát- és izületi fájdalmakban szenvedő k 80%-ánál naponta 8-10 pohár víz csökkenti a fájdalmakat.


> > Már 2% folyadékvesztés megzavarhatja a rövidtávú emlékezetet,nehézségeket okozhat az alapműveletek elvégzésénél, és összpontosítási zavarokat egy képernyő vagy egy kinyomtatott oldal felfogásánál.


> > Naponta 5 pohár víz elfogyasztása 45%-kal csökkenti a vastagbélrák veszélyét, a mellrákét 79%-kal és 50%-kal kevesebb a rizikó a hólyagrákra.


> > Tényleg annyi vizet iszol, mint amennyi szükséges lenne?


> > Általában 8-10 pohár víz minden nap elengedhetetlen.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

7 biz oda nem mégy


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

8 üres a polc


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

9 kis Ferenc


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

A folytatás:

Két kis magzat beszélget egy anya méhében:


- Te hiszel a születés utáni életben?
- Természetesen. A születés után valaminek következnie kell. Talán itt is azért vagyunk, hogy felkészüljünk arra, ami ezután következik.
- Butaság, semmiféle élet nem létezik a születés után. Egyébként is, hogyan nézne ki?
- Azt pontosan nem tudom, de biztosan több fény lesz ott, mint itt. Talán a saját lábunkon fogunk járni, és majd a szájunkkal eszünk.
- Hát ez ostobaság! Járni nem lehet. És szájjal enni - ez meg végképp nevetséges! Hiszen mi a köldökzsinóron keresztül táplálkozunk. De mondok én neked valamit: a születés utáni életet kizárhatjuk, mert a köldökzsinór már most túlságosan rövid.
- De, de, valami biztosan lesz. Csak valószínűleg minden egy kicsit másképpen, mint amihez itt hozzászoktunk.
- De hát onnan még soha senki nem tért vissza! A születéssel az élet egyszerűen véget ér. Különben is, az élet nem más, mint örökös zsúfoltság a sötétben.
- Én nem tudom pontosan, milyen lesz, ha megszületünk, de mindenesetre meglátjuk a mamát, és ő majd gondoskodik rólunk.
- A mamát? Te hiszel a mamában? És szerinted ő mégis hol van?
- Hát mindenütt körülöttünk! Benne és neki köszönhetően élünk. Nélküle egyáltalán nem lennénk.
- Ezt nem hiszem! Én soha, semmiféle mamát nem láttam, tehát nyilvánvaló,hogy nincs is.
- No, de néha, amikor csendben vagyunk, halljuk, ahogy énekel, és
azt is érezzük, ahogy simogatja körülöttünk a világot. Tudod, én tényleg azt hiszem, hogy az igazi élet még csak ezután vár ránk.
​​


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Ma* *kitörlök a naplómból*​* két napot: a **tegnapot** és a **holnapot.*​*A** tegnapból **tanultam,*​*a* *holnap* *pedig a következménye lesz annak,*​*amit ma teszek.*​*Ma* *azzal a meggyőződéssel **
**nézek szembe az élettel,*​*hogy ez a nap **
**soha többé nem fog visszatérni.*​*Ma* *elég bátor leszek ahhoz,*
*Hogy ne szalasszak el több alkalmat.*​*Ma* *beruházok a legértékesebb*​*erőforrásomból: **a hitemből,*​* a legbizonytalanabb munkámba:**
* *az életembe.*​


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...



Ide kell írni?
Hol a nevem? Hol a számláló?


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

A folytatás:

*Ma** minden percet szenvedéllyel töltök,**
** hogy a **Mát** egy különleges, **
**egy páratlan nappá tegyem az* *életemben.*​*Ma* *szembeszállok minden akadállyal **
**ami az utamba áll,* 
*bízva abban, hogy sikert aratok.*​* Ma** ellenállok a pesszimizmusnak *​*és meghódítom a világot.*​*Ma* *minden megszokott feladatomat*​*élvezettel végzem el.** 
**Ma** úgy töltöm az időt, hogy boldog legyek **
**és otthagyjam a jelenlétemet **mások szívében.*​*Ma egy új korszakot kezdek és tudom,*​*hogy minden, amibe belefogunk lehetséges,*​*és meg is valósítom,*​* örömmel és méltósággal.*​*Boldog napot és*​ *jobb holnapot kívánok Neked!*


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ha nem tiszta


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

vidd vissza


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

majd


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

Már


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

fogy


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

csacsi


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megissza


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

kedvem


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

ne nézzetek hülyénke csak szeretném ha meglene a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Miért szakad le matekórán a tábla?
[FONT=&quot]- Mert túl nehéz az anyag.[/FONT]


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

és a


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Már más helyre is írtam szal mostmár csak meglessz!!


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nyelvtan órán.
- Én fázom, te fázol… Móricka! Milyen időben vagyunk?
- Hideg időben!
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

türelmem


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Miért az ablakon keresztül jársz be a házba?
- Anya azt mondta, ha rossz jegyet kapok, ne lépjem át a ház küszöbét.


----------



## Apróbojtorján (2010 Augusztus 2)

legalább az értelmét tudnám.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

de ahogy látom nem csak én vagyok így


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Magyar órán a tanító néni Józsikát korholja.
- Józsika! A kutyádról írt fogalmazásod szó szerint ugyanaz, mint a testvéredé.
- Igen tanító néni, mert a kutya is ugyanaz.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

de ha esetleg letöltök vmit akkor nem kell előről kezdenem UGYEEE???!!


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

közbe egész jó dolgokat lehet itt olvani


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szerintem is ÉRTELMETLEN!!!! De azért küldök még 15 viccet, mert KELL 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Peti és Pisti a zeneiskola mellett mennek el, és az ablakból egy szép dallam szűrődik ki.
- Ez Mozart! – mondja Peti.
[FONT=&quot]- Szépen játszik! – teszi hozzá Pisti.[/FONT]


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*30 éves a magyar űrutazás*
 [FONT=&quot]Május 26-án volt az első magyar űrutazás 30 éves évfordulója. Az űrutazásra egyszerre két pilótát, Magyar Bélát és Farkas Bertalant készítették fel. A szerencse Farkas Bertalan-nak kedvezett, így ő utazott a világűrbe a Szojuz-36 űrhajó fedélzetén V. Kubaszov szovjet űrhajós társaként.

Kicsit komolyabban...
[/FONT]


----------



## ahmed0245 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Felfalja a bolygóját egy csillag*
[FONT=&quot]A NASA Hubble nevű űrtávcsövének segítségével figyeltek fel a jelenségre. Az égitest 600 fényévnyire kering a Földtől az Auriga csil-lagképben. A WASP-12b bolygó olyan közel kering, a Nap- hoz hasonló csillaga körül, hogy mindössze 1,1 nap alatt meg is kerüli. Az égitest hőmérséklete máris 1500°C. A planéta mérete mintegy háromszorosa a Jupiterének.[/FONT]


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*A Föld fiatalabb, mint hittük?*
Új kutatási eredmények szerint a Föld fiatalabb, mint azt korábban gondolták: ugyanolyan idős, mint a Hold. Eszerint a Föld 20-90 millió évvel fiatalabb, mint azt eddig feltételezték.


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Megtalálták Kleopátra alexandriai palotájának romjait*




[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]A legkorszerűbb technika segítségével térképezték fel az uralkodói negyedet. A palota és a templomok épületei mintegy 1600 évvel ezelőtt süllyedtek el egy földrengés és az azt követő szökőár következtében.[/FONT]


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még 8....bocs.


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nem hiszeeem eeeeeeel
mééég mindig kiiirjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
miééért???!!!


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot]Köszönöm, hogy köszöntöttél, 
Rózsavízzel megöntöztél. 
Én is köszöntelek Téged, 
Tojás lesz a fizetséged. 
Aki adta, ne feledd, 
És a tojást el ne ejtsd![/FONT]*


----------



## hope77 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kezdek picit mérges lenni


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Kié lesz a hímes tojás:
piros, lila, sárga?
- Aki szagos rózsavízzel
jön a locsolásra.
Aki hajnaltájban
Harmatban jár érte,
Húsvét másodnapján
Verssel áll elémbe[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kedves hope 77, Neked már megvan a 20???!!!


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot]Rózsa, rózsa szép virágszál, 
Szálló szélben hajladozzál. 
Napsütésben nyiladozzál, 
Meglocsollak, illatozzál. [/FONT]*


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot]Ákom-bákom berkenye,
Eljött húsvét reggele.
Rózsavizet Erzsónak,
Piros tojást Ferkónak[/FONT]*


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot]Itt vagyok, 
Friss vagyok, 
Máris sorba állok! 
Csak egy kicsit meglocsollak, 
Aztán odébb állok. [/FONT]*


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

*[FONT=&quot]Korán reggel útra keltem, 
Se nem ittam, se nem ettem. 
Tarisznya húzza a vállam, 
Térdig kopott már a lábam. 
Bejártam a fél világot, 
Láttam sok-sok szép virágot. 
A legszebbre most találtam, 
Hogy öntözzem, alig vártam. 
Piros tojás, fehér nyuszi, 
Locsolásért jár egy puszi.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ki szól nekem, hogy "ELÉG"?


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy napon, mikor Micimackónak
Semmi dolga nem akadt,


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
> Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


 Nagyon sok az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Eszébe jutott, hogy tenni kéne
Valami nagyon fontosat.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Elment tehát Malackához,
Hogy meglesse, mit csinál.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

De Malackánál éppen akkor
Senkit nem talált.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Így hát elindult hazafelé,
Miközben sűrűn hullt a hó.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Arra gondolt, otthon talán
Akad egy kis ennivaló.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hogy kimelegedjék ugrándozott
S jó nagyokat lépett


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

S a hidegre való tekintettel
Énekelni kezdett:


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Minél inkább havazik,
Annál inkább hull a hó.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Minél inkább hull a hó,
Annál inkább havazik.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hull a hó és hózik-zik-zik,
Micimackó fázik-zik-zik,


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hull a hó és hózik-zik-zik,
Micimackó fázik.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ismert erdei körökben
Az az általános nézet,


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hogy Micimackó,
mint minden medve,
Szereti a mézet.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

És ez nem csak afféle
Szerény vélemény,


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Határozottan állítom, hogy
Tény, tény, tény.


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ezért, mikor hideg van
És sűrűn hull a fehér hó,


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kell, hogy legyen az almáriumban
Eltéve ennivaló.


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Így aztán, ha télidőben
Micimackó megéhezik,


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Megkóstol egy csupor mézet
Alaposan, fenékig.


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

megéhezik ??


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

Micimackó a barátom,
És gyakran elbeszélgetünk
Azokról a dolgokról,
Mit mind a ketten ismerünk.


----------



## bipaerika (2010 Augusztus 2)

Végre kiszenvedtem 20 hozzászólást, s még várhatok 24 órát is!


----------



## szkiti (2010 Augusztus 2)

És tanultunk egy verset is,
És most már kívülről tudom.
Ha hideg van és hull a hó,
Én mindig ezt dúdolgatom:

Minél inkább havazik...


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem eszik az semmit


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

valmi ujj verset inkább


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

karaokézni tudd itt valaki ?


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Erika te tudsz ?


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hat ez nagyszeru tenyleg!


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

haaahho


----------



## Beus. (2010 Augusztus 2)

:d


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

csak én vagyok itt ?


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hello Beus


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Aranyalma ághegyen.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Bari bég a zöld gyepen.


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

mizu ?


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Cirmos cica egerész.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Csengős csikó heverész.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Dongó darázs döngicsél.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Esik eső, fúj a szél.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Füsti fecske ficsereg.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gerle, galamb kesereg.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Harmatos hajnal hasad.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Itt van már a zivatar!


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Jó az anya, jót akar.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kivirít a kikelet.


----------



## gabenka1982 (2010 Augusztus 2)

s.os


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Leveles lesz a liget.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lyukas fazék fekete.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Mese, mese, meskete …


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nádat a szél legyezi.


----------



## winie (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nyúl a fülét hegyezi.


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Én sem


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

gabenka1982 írta:


> s.os


ja


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

winie írta:


> Nyúl a fülét hegyezi.


Ez biztos?


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

Még 16


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 15


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 14


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 13


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 12


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 11


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 10


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 9


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 8


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 7


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 6


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 5


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 4


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 3


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

még 2


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

zéró


----------



## brando (2010 Augusztus 2)

már csak a 2 napnak kell letelnie:-(


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Üdv*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


Orchidea 22


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

"Hősöket izzadunk ki magunkból..."
Orchidea 22


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## karax (2010 Augusztus 2)

Huu én most regiztem asszem eleszek itt
Tök jo az oldal, grat hozzá.


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

"Az ábrándozás az élet megrontója.."
Orchidea 22


----------



## karax (2010 Augusztus 2)

Igy is lehet csinálni, hogy az időpontot küldöd?...:O


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Az adni adás adhatósága....
Orchidea 22


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Köszi

Orchidea 22


----------



## orchidea22 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nagyon jó az oldal. (Nekem legalábbis tetszik.)

Orchidea 22


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## liber ogoj (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

ablak


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

kerék


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

korom


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

mezítláb


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

boróka


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

ablaktisztító


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

óramű


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

űbersirály


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

lyukasztó


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

ószeres


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Én megírom a 20 hozzászólást (amit adtál tanácsot azt fogom csinálni) Csak azt mondja meg nekem valaki, hogy mi értelme van annak, hogy addig nem tölthetsz le, amíg nem írtál 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

sajtpuffancs


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

csodarabbi


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

isztria


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

5


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

alapkoncepció


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

ókor


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

rittyent


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

tanítómester


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

roller


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

rinocérosz


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## rotofer (2010 Augusztus 2)

szabadkőműves-mozgalom


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

14


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

15


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

18


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

19


----------



## magyar123 (2010 Augusztus 2)

20


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Csak az üres fejet lehet magasan hordani, mert az nagyon könnyű.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Varietas delectat!


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

végre!


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Sapienti sat.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Mi az abszolút értelmetlenség?
- ???
- Az aludttejtől megkérdezni, hogy mit álmodott.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Ki az abszolút udvarias?
- ???
- A buszvezető, amelyik átadja az ülőhelyét.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Ki az abszolút rendőr?
- Aki letartóztatja a gyilkos galócát és a lopótököt is!


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Két szőlőszem megy a vasúti síneken. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Majd én szólok, ha jön a vonat.
Kis idő múlva:
- Must.


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Errare humanum est.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Pistike, látom tetszik neked ez a szánkó, de miért nem adod oda a kistestvérednek is? - kérdi a papa.
- Már hogyne adnám oda. Felfelé mindig ő viszi.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy süket meg egy vak zenész zenélnek egy bárban.
Megszólal a vak:
- Mondd süket, táncolnak már az emberek?
Errre a süket:
- Miért? Már zenélünk?


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

A tragédia az élet komédiája.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Lacikát először viszik komolyzenei hangversenyre. A gyerek meglehetősen unja az egészet, fészkelődik, majd megkérdezi:
- Anyu, az mi annak a bácsinak a kezében?
- Az a nagybőgő.
- És ha sikerül végre kettévágnia, akkor hazamehetünk?


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

A világ legrövidebb könyvei:
- Ariel Sharon & Jasszer Arafat: A békés együttélés
- II. János Pál Pápa: Egyéjszakás kalandjaim
- Enrique Iglesias: Az élő koncert szépségei
- Bruce Willis: Amikor nem én mentettem meg a világot
- Fidel Castro: Emberi jogok
- A Zámbó család és a szépségipar
- Rómeó és Júlia: A sikeres párkapcsolat titkai
- Császár Előd: Én és a KRESZ
- Teljesített választási ígéretek i.e. 372-től napjainkig
- Kolombusz Kristóf: Indiai élményeim
- A német humor 1000 éve
- Győzike: Teljes magyar szókincsem
- Osama Bin Laden: A helyes szakállápolás titkai
- A Titanic sikeres útjai
- Bill Gates: Dolgok, amiket nem engedhetek meg magamnak
- Zámbó Jimmy: Fegyverkarbantartás mesterfokon
- O. J. Simpson: Terveim az igazi gyilkos elfogására
- Mike Tyson: Helyes viselkedés az első randevún


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Egy férfi kétségbesetten áll az utcán, mobiltelefonnal a fülén. Egyszer csak elmegy mellette egy fiatal nő, mire a férfi megszólítja:
- Ne haragudjon hölgyem, de a feleségemnek ma van a születésnapja és éppen parfümöt rendelnék neki ajándékba, amikor megéreztem az Ön illatát. Megmondaná, hogy milyen parfümöt használ?
- Latros-t - válaszolja a nő büszkén.
A férfi ismét a füléhez emeli a telefont és beleszól:
- Oké! Bármi lehet csak ne Latros, mert az rohadt büdös!


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Képzeld, én annyira szeretem Hajnalkát, hogy már több száz szerelmeslevelet küldtem neki!
- És hol tartotok?
- Beleszeretett a postásba!


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Arra utaló jelek, hogy végérvényesen felnőttél:
1. Több ételt tartasz a hűtőben, mint sört.
2. Reggel 6 órakor kelsz - nem pedig akkor fekszel, mint régen.
3. A szobanövényeid mind életben vannak, és egyet sem szívtál el belőlük az utóbbi 3 évben.
4. Szex a díványon? Ugyan már...
5. Te vagy az, aki kihívja a rendőrséget, mert a szomszéd "büdös kölkei" nem hajlandók lehalkítani a zenét.
6. A barátaid házasodnak és elválnak, nem pedig felszedik és kirúgják őket.
7. A farmer és a pulóver már nem jelent számodra "kiöltözést".
8. A kanapén alvástól megfájdul a hátad.
9. Egy mozi és egy vacsora a teljes randi, nem pedig a randi kezdete.
10. A gyógyszertárba hashajtóért jársz, nem pedig óvszerért és terhességi tesztekért.
11. A reggelit reggel eszed.
12. A "mindjárt hányok" szöveget felváltotta a "köszönöm, de nem kérek többet".
13. A számítógép előtt töltött időd 90%-a tényleges munkával telik.
14. A nyári vakáció három hónap helyett csak egy hétig tart.
15. Végigolvastad ezt a listát, és most kétségbeesve keresed azt a pontot, amely nem illik rád...


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Kutyás hirdetés:
"Kedves, aranyos bulldogot cserélnék műkézre."


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Elvesztettem az órámat. A becsületes megtalálónak adok tíz percet.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Társkereső hirdetés:
"Félénk fiú keresi... öööö, izé, hm, áááá, hagyjuk."


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Móni vagyok, 15 éve használok Calgon-t, ami eddig 435.132 forintomba került!
- Sára vagyok, szarok én a Calgonra, inkább háromévente veszek egy új fűtőszálat 4000 forintért...


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Két férfi üldögél a kocsmában, az egyik odaszól a másiknak:
- Te, komám, mikor születtél?
- 1961 február 3.-án.
- Érdekes, én is akkor születtem. Hol születtél?
- Seattle-ben.
- Ez furcsa, én is ott születtem. Iskolába hova jártál?
- Az Abraham Lincoln középiskolába.
- Hihetetlen, én is oda jártam.
Arra megy a pincér, az első fickó odaszól neki:
- Figyeljen csak, ilyet még nem hallott! Én és ez a fickó ugyanakkor születtünk, ugyanott, sőt még iskolába is egy helyre jártunk!
A pincér bólogat, majd visszamegy a pult mögé. Kérdi a csapos:
- Mi újság?
- Á, semmi különös, a Johnson ikrek már megint holtrészegek...


----------



## Henrik_24 (2010 Augusztus 2)

üdv mindenki


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Két alkoholista elmegy kempingezni. Mondja az egyik:
- Én hoztam magammal egy üveg pálinkát, hogy ha véletlenül megszúrna minket egy rozsdás szög, legyen mivel fertőtleníteni. Te mit hoztál?
- Két rozsdás szöget.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

Szavak, amelyeket nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Manifesztáció
- Innovatív
- Prejudikáció
Szavak, amelyeket NAGYON nehéz kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Dezoxiribonukleinsav
- Individualizmus
- Cogito ergo sum
- Termékspecifikáció
Szavak, amelyeket LEHETETLEN kimondani ittas állapotban:
- Köszönöm, de inkább nem feküdnék most le veled.
- Nem kérek több italt, köszönöm.
- Sajnálom, de a szőke nagymellű nők nem az én eseteim.
- Jó estét biztos úr, szép esténk van, nemde?
- Á, senki nem szeretné hallani, ahogy énekelek.


----------



## kenee (2010 Augusztus 2)

- Ha az egyik iskolai vécében van vécépapír: szerencséd van.
- Ha működik a vécé: még nagyobb szerencséd van.
- Ha van illatosító spray is: Tűnés azonnal a tanári vécéből!


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

Hello everybody. This is the Shrek karaoke dace party!


----------



## antocian (2010 Augusztus 2)

ungabunga bungalló. indulandusz lóduland


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

Nem tudom most hova is írok,  de üdv mindenkinek kanadai és egyéb honi magyaroknak is


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

érdekes mikre nem bukkan az ember lánya ha keresgél


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

egy könyvet kerestem és rábukkantam erre az oldalra


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

amint túljutok a szabályozás szerinti 20 üzeneten körül is nézek


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

ez az oldal egy kis kincsesbánya lehet


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

ajaj kezd kifogyni a mondanivaló, de az ábc betűit küldeni olyan gáz lenne


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

nem szoktam fórumozni, de szeretnék olvasgatni és nem szeretnék két napot várni, úgyhogy...


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

szaporítom szóáradatom, ...


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

és máris a felénél vagyok, és örülök, hogy alakul a dolog


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

amúgy itt tényleg többségében kanadai magyarok vagytok?


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

mert ha igen, akkor ez nektek jó hely lehet közeli ismeretséget találni olyan messze kis hazátoktól.


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

*ez is valami*

6616617 eii78359


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

geoda írta:


> 6616617 eii78359


68282862829


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

ó jaj még 8 van hátra és egy jó vicc se jut eszembe..


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> 68282862829


tiororor


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

látom más is aktív


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> tiororor



s még mindig a nem tudom minek számolása


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

geoda írta:


> s még mindig a nem tudom minek számolása



9999999999999999999999


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

ha nem is nagyon kreatív  bocsi, megértem, csak unatkozom azért írkálok


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> 9999999999999999999999


 kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


 gshhahahgah


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

de már csak 5 és nem tökölök, letöltök és eldőlök... olvasni  elfogytak a rímek


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

tuququq hdjsjsjkjsdk


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> tuququq hdjsjsjkjsdk


 jkdkdkd


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

vámpírnaplók, true blood, kis kedvenceim


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

kiss:55::wink:


Geoda írta:


> jkdkdkd


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

j és a Sagat ki ne hagyjam


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

még három


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

geoda írta:


> még három


 2222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

Geoda írta:


> 2222222222222222222222222222222


 111111111111


----------



## Geoda (2010 Augusztus 2)

geoda írta:


> 111111111111


000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

jé itt ilyeneket is lehet? no szivárvány színekkel írok


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

neonsárga búcsú


----------



## Nyuszicicc (2010 Augusztus 2)

ekkora egy süsügémet mint én, hát az és azt jelenti hogy 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap kell én meg azt hittem az ott vagy  sebaj akkor majd 2 nap múlva olvasok


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

hihi


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

made in china


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

gerappaaaa


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

dupla vé


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

abc


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

def


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kezdek fáradni...


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Cs 1.6 4ever !!!!!!!


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

11


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

10


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

Digi TV


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

xD


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

utálom a myvipet !!!!! XDXD


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

G.y.í.k.


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

összemennek a betűk


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

i'm from Zombiland


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

három


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

kettő


----------



## 0ki07 (2010 Augusztus 2)

egy


----------



## vicus1979 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*go*

halliho


----------



## batutu (2010 Augusztus 3)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 gfnhdfnhdfhdfbdfbdfbdfbdfbdf dfbdfbdfbdfbf


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

kell 20 hozzászólás-.-


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

mizujs?


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

hogy wannak?


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

hehh.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

sorry.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

demuszáj.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

kell a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

én még 11.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

10.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

na mizujs? senki sincs itt?


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

8.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

utálom eszt.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

mekkora baromság.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

5.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

istenem de uncsi.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

és még 20mp-t is wárnom kell-.-


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

2.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

1.


----------



## annystar (2010 Augusztus 3)

és wégre az utolsó.:K


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

Udv mindenkinek


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

a


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

b


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

c


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

d


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

e


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

f


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

;(


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## Zitity (2010 Augusztus 3)

20202020202020


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!

Sok kell még a 20-hoz, csak most kezdtem.

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

2.2.2.2.2.2


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

3.3.3.3.3


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

4.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

5.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

6.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

7.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

8.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

9.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

10.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

11.11.11.11.11


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

12. kereken


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

13. a szerencsés


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

14.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

15.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

16.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

17.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

18.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

19.


----------



## dyan (2010 Augusztus 3)

20. Kész


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jóreggelt hát.


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 3)

hussz.


----------



## Brook (2010 Augusztus 3)

Énezt nem értem


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*1*

1


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenegy


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenkettő


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhárom


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizennégy


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenöt


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhat


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhét


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizennyolc


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenkilenc


----------



## susuke0425 (2010 Augusztus 3)

húúúúúúsz!


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

kettő


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

én (5)


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

9.


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## Agenta (2010 Augusztus 3)

+1


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

13 
írok vicceket addig is


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

14
-Miért hallatszik a kutyaházból macskanyávogás?


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

15
-Mert idegennyelvet tanul.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

16
Mi az?
Nagy, piros, és nem tudod lenyelni?


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

17
Traktor.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

18
Hogy hívják a hülye indiánt?


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

19
Golyóstoll.


----------



## Neménvoltam (2010 Augusztus 3)

20
Mi az?
Feldobod:Józsi bácsi...
Leesik : semmi...

Józsi bácsi megfogta az isten lábát.


----------



## Gépnarancs (2010 Augusztus 3)

*második*

:..:Hello Mindenkinek!


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem tudom mit írjak....


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

fogalmam sincs


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

- Melyik a legsárgább madár?


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

a citromhéja


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kiskacsa fürdik
Fekete tóban
Anyjához készül
Lengyelországba


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

- Feldobják, csavar, leesik, traktor, mi az?


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

- Az új japán gyártási módszer.


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

- Feldobják, csavar, leesik, csavar, mi az?


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

- A magyarok is megpróbálták...


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ezt fejtsétek meg:
A = B /*A
A2 = AB /-B2 (A2 -> A a négyzeten, B2 -> B a négyzeten)
A2-B2 = AB - B2 
(A+B)*(A-B) = B * (A-B) /A-B)
A + B = B /mivel A=B, ezért A helyére beírom B-t
B + B = B
2*B = B /:B
2 = 1 /TADA!!!!


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A csuda vigye az emotikonokat.
Ezt fejtsétek meg:
A = B /*A
A2 = AB /-B2 (A2 -> A a négyzeten, B2 -> B a négyzeten)
A2-B2 = AB - B2 
(A+B)*(A-B) = B * (A-B) /: (A-B)
A + B = B /mivel A=B, ezért A helyére beírom B-t
B + B = B
2*B = B /:B
2 = 1 /TADA!!!!


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

kifogytam....


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

de már csak 10 kell


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

juhéj 9


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

látom mások is elvannak....


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ecetes linzerkarika


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

tameii írta:


> látom mások is elvannak....



hát, ha ez a szabály, akkor ez a szabály...


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

most elrontottam a számolást...


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy élet alatt átlagosan 24 kg homokoteszünk meg.


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

áhh, 11


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy élet alatt átlagosan 153.300 órát nézzük a televíziót ami 17, 5 évet jelent. (napi 7 óra)


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy élet alatt átlagosan 87.600-szor kapcsoljuk be és ki a tv-t. (napi 2-szer be és 2-szer ki)


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

tameii írta:


> Egy élet alatt átlagosan 24 kg homokoteszünk meg.



Nekem a kedvencem, hogy egy nő átlag 2,5 kg rúzst eszik meg életében.


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy élet alatt átlagosan 630.720.000-szer léglegzünk. (3 másodpercenként 1-et)


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

bár erről: http://www.urbanlegends.hu/2010/05/tobbkilonyi-ruzst-esznek-meg-a-nok-eletukben/


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha egy fogat egy hónapra kólába tennénk, eltűnne.


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

almy írta:


> Nekem a kedvencem, hogy egy nő átlag 2,5 kg rúzst eszik meg életében.



na ez sem rossz!


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az átlagember jobban fél a pókoktól, mint a haláltól.


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nekem meg még csak a 4.


----------



## tameii (2010 Augusztus 3)

kitartást mindenkinek aki még gyűjtöget, én befejeztem...legalábbis itt!
hello


----------



## almy (2010 Augusztus 3)

21


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Igaz, közben dolgozom


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez itt már a 6odoló???


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Köszi


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...




:``:


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 3)

:d


----------



## ocsi64 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## poganykn (2010 Augusztus 3)

21
biztos, ami biztos


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy boszorka van


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Három fia van


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Iskolába jár az egy,


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

másik bocskort varrni megy.


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A harmadik itt a padon a dudáját fújja nagyon.


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

De szép hangja van, danadanadan


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tud valaki megbízható ágyi poloska írtót?


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sose lesz már ennek vége?


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ecc-pecc kimehetsz


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Holnapután bejöhetsz


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Cérnára cinegére


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ugorj cica az egérre


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*1. hozzászólás (20 kell)*

Üdv! Sok ez a húsz, sokat kell dolgozni. De Rejtő Jenő hangosban talán megéri....


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Fuss, vén krampusz


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Na, ezt jól el is rontottam.... De legalább megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Sparhelt (2010 Augusztus 3)

*ssssshhhhhhsshhs*

Szevasztok! (beköszönés)



ééééés


Szevasztok! (elköszönés)


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*2. hozzászólás (még 18 kell)*

Ezek itt most magyar közmondások lesznek angol fordítással.
<Paczolay Gyula: 750 magyar közmondás - 750 Hungarian proverbs>

Ha adnak, vedd el, ha ütnek, szaladj el.
If something is given to you then take it, if you are beaten, then run away.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*3. hozzászólás (még 17 kell)*

Jobb adni, mint kapni.
It is better to give than to receive.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*4. hozzászólás (márcsak 16 kell)*

Kétszer ad, aki gyorsan ad.
He gives twice who gives quickly.


----------



## Luckye123456 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Miért van az, hogy megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, a több, mint 2 napos regisztrációm és mégsem enged letölteni?


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*5. hozzászólás (márcsak 15 kell)*

Amilyen az adjonisten, olyan a fogadjisten.
Like greeting, on arrival, like answer.


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit...


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

...és köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Magyarországról, Pilisvörösvárról.


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Akkor most elkezdek visszaszámolni)


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Húsz,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tizenkilenc,


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizennyolc,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhét,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhat,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenöt,


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizennégy,


----------



## habcsaj (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenhárom,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenkettő,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizenegy,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

tíz, tiszta víz,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

kilenc, kis Ferenc


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

nyolc, leszakad a polc,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

hét, zsemlét süt a pék,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

hat, hasad a pad,


----------



## rekaiagi (2010 Augusztus 3)

én sem


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

öt, megérett a tök,


----------



## rekaiagi (2010 Augusztus 3)

látom, mindenki hajt a hozzászólásokért kapott oldalak megtekintésére


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

négy, megcsípett a légy,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

három, te leszel a párom,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző,


----------



## csillangó (2010 Augusztus 3)

egy, megérett a meggy!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok !


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hello


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

még mindig kell 7...


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

szóval: sziasztok!


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

de már csak 5 kell


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ez egy kicsit idegesítő


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

de azért lassan megvan


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

már csak 2 kell


----------



## kiscsillag007 (2010 Augusztus 3)

és ha minden igaz ez az utolsó


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*6. hozzászólás*

Nem egy nap alatt épült Buda vára.
The castle of Buda was not built in one day.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*7. hozzászólás*

Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár.
These was a dog-market in Buda only once.
[FONT=&quot](This favourable opportunity was a one-time occasion only.)[/FONT]


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok én karaoke programokat készítek, ha valakinek ilyen igénye van akkor keressen bátran.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*8. hozzászólás*

Minden cigány a maga lovát dicséri.
Every gypsy prises his own horse.


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Élő, internetes közvetítéssel is foglalkozom!


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Most készítettem egy progit amivel kézmozdulatokkal is irányítható egy számítógép.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ePi_37kLI


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*9. hozzászólás*

*9. hozzászólás*


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*10. hozzászólás*

10. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Van egy virtuális oktatási rendszerem is a www.virtualsuli.net oldalon.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*11. hozzászólás*

11. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Van egy saját fejlesztésű szerver oldali programozási nyelvem a W8Script Interpreter. itt elérhető.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*12. hozzászólás*

12. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*13. hozzászólás*

13. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*14. hozzászólás*

14. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*15. hozzászólás*

15. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*16. hozzászólás*

16. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*17. hozzászólás*

17. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*18. hozzászólás*

18. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*19. hozzászólás*

19. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

11. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*20. hozzászólás*

20. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## shybull (2010 Augusztus 3)

*20. hozzászólás mégegyszer*

Így ez már a 21. hozzászólás.


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nem értem miért kell ez....


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

próbálkozok mint a kiskutya...


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

17. próbálokozás


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

csak az lesz a gond ha ezek után sem megy majd


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem is értem ezt az egészet


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem hiszem hogy az adminnak ez jó, hogy ilyen üzenetekkel van tele a fórum


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

És most miért nem működik?


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

...na, akkor 1!


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

...és 2!


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kedvenc együttesem a: Queen.


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez már a harmadik!


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kedvenc csapatom a: Liverpool.


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Négy!


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Pontosabban: Liverpool FC


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az én kedvenc együttesem pedig a Depeche Mode!


----------



## tomidi (2010 Augusztus 3)

írj magadról valamit.


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

...de szeretem a The Cure-t is...


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Miről írjak?


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

A régi (senki ne vegye sértésnek a "régi" szót) zenékben van valami forradalmi, valami egyedi.


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

A régi Erasure is ok volt, mondjuk 92-93-ig.


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szerintem épp arra kiváncsiak az adminok, hogy ki képes 20 teljesen értelmetlen hozzászólást produkálni!...


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Azért is: 9!


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ttttttttttttttíííííííííííííízzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tizenegy


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tucat


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tucat+1


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tizennégy


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Annakidején az A-ha sem volt rossz.


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

rozetti írta:


> Annakidején az A-ha sem volt rossz.


 
Ha nem lettek volna ilyen (magyar pénztárcához mérten) húzós jegyárak még el is mentem volna a koncertjükre.


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tizenhét


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Michael Jackson: Stranger in Moscow
Queen: Who wants to live forever
Dalok, amik szólnak is valamiről!


----------



## gianni_c (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tizennyolc


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Most térjünk a filmekre.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha film, akkor Bud és Terence!
+


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kraftwerk is bejön, de hangulat kell hozzá


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

És az alap: STAR WARS SAGA!!!


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Halálos fegyver


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mátrix


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Bourne Trilógia


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

hungaryman írta:


> Ha film, akkor Bud és Terence!
> +


Az olasz Oscar után kaphatnának egy valódi életmű Oscar-t is!


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

ÖTVÖS CSÖPI ÉS KARDOS DOKTOR KALANDJAI. Isten veled Csöpi.


----------



## rozetti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Huszonegy!


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Gyűrűk Ura. Ennyi.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ocean's kaszinózás.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az isteni "kisember": Louis de FUNÉS.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Talán még az irodalom érintése maradt ki.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hogyha irodalom, akkor: József Attila.


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

"Felelj -- 
innen vagy?
Innen-e, hogy el nem hagy
a komor vágyakozás,
hogy olyan légy, mint a többi nyomorult,
kikbe e nagy kor beleszorult
s arcukon eltorzul minden vonás?"

A mai kor, megtervezett mindennapjainak fogjai vagyunk. A jövőben reménykedni botor próbálkozás


----------



## hungaryman (2010 Augusztus 3)

"Magadra ismersz? Itt a lelkek
egy megszerkesztett, szép, szilárd jövőt
oly üresen várnak, mint ahogy a telkek
köröskörül mélán és komorlón
álmodoznak gyors zsibongást szövő magas házakról.

Ennyi. A valóság. Megleled ahogy kilépsz az utcára...


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!

Most regisztráltam a forumon és megpróbálom gyorsan össze szedni a 20 hozzá szólást hogy a forumon tudjak veletek beszélgetni!


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

*nincs*

Közben lapozgattam a témában, és látom hogy talán az is elég ha tényleg csak az ABC betűít írogatom!


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

*nincs*

Hát akkor lassan hozzá is kezdek!
Hogy minnél hamarabb meglegyek!


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

*nincs*

a


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

*nincs*

b


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

c


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

d


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

e


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

f


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

g


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kanada jó hely


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

h


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

főleg toronto


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

szeretnek mindenkit


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

i


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

j


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

páclé


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

k


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

l


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

l


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

m


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

n


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

o


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

p


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

q


----------



## Zsóanya (2010 Augusztus 3)

No hát akkor ennyi volt, már csak a két napot kell kivárnom, és fórumozhatok! 
Köszönöm.


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ha tiszta a víz akkor is forrald fel


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

lalala


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

p


----------



## vik91 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ő


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*egy*

Hozzászólok elöször


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*kettö*

Hozzászólok másoccor


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*három*

Hozzászólok harmaccor


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*négy*

Hozzászólok negyeccer


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*öt*

Hozzászólok ötöccör


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*hat*

Hozzászólok heteccer


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*hét*

 Hozzászólok hatoccor


----------



## Heroz (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*nyolc*

[FONT=&quot]„A rabnak annyira reszelős volt a hangja, hogy szilveszterkor mire a himnuszt elénekelte, már szabad is volt.” [/FONT]


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*kilenc*

a "nyócaccor" sajnos kimaradt, pedig azért kár lenne..
 [FONT=&quot]Ezért most együtt a kilenceccer-rel[/FONT]


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Juj de jo


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szeretnek feltolteni.De hogy?


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

?


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tíz*

ALAPFOKÚ AMERIKAI NYELVLECKE

Ha kólát akarsz megrendelni, akkor mondd: GIMI E KOK
Ha kólát és süteményt akarsz, akkor: KOFI END DUNAT
Ha fáj valamid, akkor: FAK
Ha az üzletben látsz valami nagyon drágát, akkor: FAK
Ha valaki megtámad téged, akkor: FAK
Ha látsz egy szép lányt az utcán, akkor: VATA FAK
Ha valaki azt mondja neked, hogy: FAK, erre megfelelõ válasz: FAKJU TUU
Ha elveszíted a dokumentumokat, akkor: AJ LOSZT MAJ FAKING PEJPERSZ
Ha hálni akarsz valakivel, akkor: AJ UANA FAK WIT JU albo HAJ, KEN AJ FAKJU 
Ha keresel egy taxit, akkor: HAV TU GET A FAKING KAB
Ha valami nem mûködik, akkor: FAK DAT SIT
Ha valaki idegesit téged, akkor: ARJU FAKING WIT MI?
Ha ez nem elég, akkor: VAT DA FAK JU WONT?
Amikor egy öreg néni kér, hogy segitsd az utca más oldalára, akkor [zárójelben magyar forditás]:
AR JU FAKING SZTJUPID BICS? [persze! természetesen!]
GIMI E KILO FOKING EJPLSZ, MOTERFOKOR [Kérek egy kilót abból a szép almából]
Mikor kérik a jegyet ellenõrzésre: AR JU FOKING KREJZI ESZHOL? [természetesen, tessék, itt van!]
Mikor egy dugóban állunk és vitatkozunk a közlekedésben részt vevõ más személygépkocsivezetõvel:
VAN MOR WORD END IJL GET JOR FAKING ESZ AUT FROM DA KAR END FAK AP HIR JU NESZTI MADERFAKING BICS
[kérem, ne legyen ideges, mert ez nem segithet a helyzeten]
Amikor valami rossz történik: OU SIT, FAK FAK FAK FAK FAAAAAAAK! [azt a mindenit!]
amikor egy fekete hajlektalan penzt ker toled: GET DA FAK AUT OF HIR BIFOR AJL KIK JO MADERFAKING
SIT ASZ [bocsánat, de nincs apróm]


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

0


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tizenegy*

Húzzál bele Leo, mingyár lehacc...


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*12*

na...


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hahaha8


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

es9


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

nyerésre állsz


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

jon a 10


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

a villam ujju 11


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

taníts mester


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hogy toltok fel? Tudod? 12


----------



## milan.smoke (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tizenhárom*

Hozzászólok tizenharmaccor


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A mamoros 13


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

még nem


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tizennégy*

Leó te csalsz...


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tizenöt*

Hozzászóloktizenötöccör


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Dragaim megyek mert jon a baba .Marmint baratnom a babajaval.Ha szeretnetek tudni vlmit spanyolrol irjatok.10 eve vagyok itt.Puszancs este jovok.


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*16*

Hozzászólok tizenhatoccor


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

sereghajtó lettem


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

neeeeeeeeeem


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

első


----------



## Leopold8 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szilvincs gyerunk csattogjon az a billentyuzet


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*17*

carramba...


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

második


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

harmadik


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

negyedik


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

ötödik


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

hatodik


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*tizennyolc*

muchas gracias


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

hetedik


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

nyolcadik


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

kilencedik


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*az egyik tizenkilenc,*

a másik egy híján húsz


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

tizedik


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*huhu*

huhu


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## MalterEgon (2010 Augusztus 3)

*21*

nem engedünk belöle


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

vazze, öregszem


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

már csak a papucsom csattog


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

21


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr szanatóriumba kerül.
- Itt a legjobb a levegő - mondja az orvos. - Egy-két mély lélegzés megöli a baktériumokat.
- Értem - mondja a rendőr. - De hogyan vegyem rá a baktériumokat, hogy mélyeket lélegezzenek?


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Egy az állatviccek közül:*

Egy kutya éjszaka lohol az utcán.
- Hova rohansz? - kérdezi az egyik haverja, aki éppen arra jár.
- A betörők! - lihegi a kutya.
- Szóval betörőket üldözöl? - kérdezi a másik.
- Azt nem tudom. Csak azt hallottam, hogy éjjel az asszonyom így szólt az urához: rablók vannak házban, ereszd ki a kutyát. Aztán a gazdám elengedett.


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

no mégegy


----------



## arcencil (2010 Augusztus 3)

és mégegy


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a feleségemnek ma éjjel gyereke született.
- És kire gyanakszol?


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Egy közlekedési vicc:*

Megszólal a telefon az autószerelő műhelyben:
- Kérem, jöjjenek ki, az autóm nem indul - mondja egy hang.
- Mi a baj? - kérdezi a szerelő.
- Feltehetőleg víz került a karburátorba.
- Hol áll az autója?
- Körülbelül 10 méterre a folyóban.


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Adatfelvétel a rendelőben:
- Dohányzik?
- Nem, doktor úr, köszönöm, inkább innék valamit.


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jean, ki csámcsog a garázsban?
- A rozsda eszi a kocsiját, uram!


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Négy bika: a fiú, az apa, a nagyapa, meg az dédapa állnak fent a domb tetején. Lent egy legelésző tehéncsordát látnak.
- Fussunk le, és jól keféljük meg őket! - szól a fiúbika.
- Ugyan már, szép lassan lesétálunk és akkor! - szól az apa bika.
- Ne már, ha akarnak valamit, majd feljönnek! - szól a nagyapa bika.
- Fussunk, jönnek! - menekül a dédapa bika.


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hmmm


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)




----------



## bica21 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a két napos regisztrácioom is és nemenged letölteni..mit csináljak?:O


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

21


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

22


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

and the end


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

thank you very much


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

yessssss


----------



## Szilvincs (2010 Augusztus 3)

terv túleljesítve


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

heeee


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem mukodik a dolog


----------



## Mesi92 (2010 Augusztus 3)

why ??


----------



## Andi37 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 1*

- Mondd, Béla! Miért festetted a kocsid bal  oldalát pirosra, a jobbot pedig sárgára? - Azért, hogy a szemtanúk ellentmondásba keveredjenek.


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 2*

Kovács lekiabál a negyedik emeletről:- Házmester úr, jöjjön gyorsan, az anyósom  ki akar ugrani az ablakon!- Hát aztán miért kellek én oda?- Beragadt az ablak!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 3*

Az öregedésnek három fő jele van: a memóriazavar- a másik kettőt elfelejtettem...


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 4*

Utálom a házimunkát! Az ember beveti az ágyat, elmosogat, és fél év múlva kezdheti elölrol.


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 5*

A szenilitásban az a legjobb, hogy saját magad elöl dughatod el a Karácsonyi ajándékokat


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 6*

Hittanórán:---Meddig volt Ádám és Éva a Paradicsomba? ---kérdi a plébános.
---Oszig---feleli Nórika.
---Miért éppen oszig? ---kérdi a meglepödött plébános..
....Mert az alma akkor érik!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 7*

Egyik feleségemmel sem volt szerencsém. Az elso elhagyott, a második nem!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 8*

A szoke no megall egy kirakat elott, es olvasni kezdi a kifuggesztett
reklamtablat:
"AMIT NEM LAT A KIRAKATBAN, MEGTALALJA A BOLTBAN!"
Erre bemegy es azt kerdezi:
- Tessek mondani, itt van az anyukam?
- Miert lenne itt?
- Mert a kirakatban nem latom...


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 9*

A kislány nézegeti az édesanyja krémjeit a fürdőszobában:
- Ez mire jó? - kérdezi.
- Hogy szép fényes legyen a hajam.
- Hát ez mire való?
- Hogy szebb legyek.
- Akkor ezt kidobhatod, mert semmit sem használ!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 10*

Koszones:
Hogy koszonnek egymasnak a Parlamentben a miniszterek? 
 - Legyen on is milliomos!


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 11*

Hazaspar vasarol a szupermarketben. A ferj beletesz a kocsiba egy
huszonnegyes karton Heinekent. Az asszony dobbenten nezi.
A ferj mentegetozni kezd.
- Most akcios, csak 3000 Ft.
- Ezt nem engedhetjuk meg magunknak. - mondja szigoruan az asszony es
visszateszi a sort.
Vasarolnak tovabb, majd a feleseg betesz egy 6000 Ft-os tegely kremet
a kocsiba. A ferj rakerdez.
- Ez mi?
- Az arckremem. Gyonyoruen fogok kinezni tole.
- Ezt a Heineken felaron tudja...


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 12*

George Bush büszkén mondja német és magyar kollégájának, hogy az
amerikai emberek átlagban 3 ezer dollárt keresnek. 2 ezerbol meg lehet 
élni,
az államot pedig nem érdekli mire költik a maradék ezret.
Angela Merkel: a németek 2 ezer eurót keresnek, 1.500-ból meg lehet
élni, az államot nem érdekli mire költik a maradék 500-at.
Gyurcsány Ferenc: A magyarok 100 ezret keresnek, 150 ezerbol meg
lehet élni, az államot nem érdekli, honnan szerzik a maradék 50 ezret...


----------



## jericho78 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Vicc 13*

Gyilkosságért akasztják télen a cigányt. A hóhér megkérdezi tole?
---Na cigány, mi az utolsó kivánságod?
---Hát ennék egy kis málnát.
---Megörültél cigány? Télen málnát?
---Hát, megvárnám!


----------



## bajkagabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok


 
ez jóó


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jók a viccek. Íme néhány szőkenős:

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A szöszi és a barna autóznak. Benzin nélkül maradnak és a kocsi leáll.
- Miért álltunk le? - kérdezi a szöszi.
- Benzin nélkül maradtunk - feleli a barna.
- Jajj, de okos vagy! Én tovább vezettem volna.


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy szőke nő autóvezetésből vizsgázik. Minden rutinfeladatot jól megcsinál, csak a párhuzamos parkolással van egy kis gond. Túl messze áll meg a járdaszegélytől.
- Nem tudna egy kicsit közelebb jönni? - kérdi a vizsgabiztos.
A szöszi kicsatolja a biztonsági övet, közelebb hajol a férfihez, és megkérdezi:
- Na és most?


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy szőke nő bemegy az orvosi rendelőbe, és mutatja, hogy mindkét füle megégett.
- Ezt hogy csinálta? - kérdezi az orvos.
- Éppen vasaltam, amikor megszólalt a mobilom. Véletlenül a vasalót tartottam a fülemhez.
- A másik fülét azért csak nem a vasalóval égette meg!
- De azt is, mert utána fel akartam hívni a mentőket.


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A szöszit elviszi a barátja moziba. A mozi bejárata felett a fényreklám a következőket hirdeti:
Két óra izgalom! Két óra borzongás! Két óra kikapcsolódás! Két óra igazi szórakozás!
Mire a szöszi:
- Megőrültél? Ide hoztál? Csak nem képzeled, hogy nyolc órán keresztül a moziban ülök?!


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Két szöszi beszélget:
- Te, én azt nem értem, hogy ha villámlik, előbb látom a fényt és csak egy idő után hallom a hangját. Szerinted miért van ez így?
- Te hülye! Hát nem tudod, hogy a füled hátrébb van mint a szemed?


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A szőke nő levelet kap a nászúton lévő barátnőjétől:
- Az idő pocsék, egész nap a szobában gubbasztunk.
A szőke gondolkozik, majd megszólal:
- De mit jelent az, hogy gub?


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szőke nő telefonál az anyjának: 
- Szia anyu! Itt ülök a "Legyen ön is milliomos" stúdiójában, és nem 
tudom a választ az első kérdésre. Szerinted a számítógép, vagy a közönség segítségét kérjem?


----------



## Judy2010 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A szöszi a mennyország kapuja előtt áll, de szent Péter csak akkor engedi be, ha tud válaszolni egy kérdésre.
- Meg kell mondanod, hogy mi az a húsvét. Az egyik barátnőd erre azt mondta, hogy akkor van tűzijáték, a másik azt mondta, hogy akkor karácsonyfát díszítünk. Ők azóta már Belzebúbnál vannak. Te tudod-e?
- Igen, húsvét egy keresztény ünnep. Jézust a rómaiak halálra ítélték, keresztre feszítették, majd a holttestét egy barlangba tették.
- Jól van lányom. Látom, tudod a választ. Nos, fejezd be a történetet.
- Öööö... Aztán Jézus minden évben kijön a barlangból, és ha meglátja a saját árnyékát, akkor visszamegy és még soká nem lesz tavasz...


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Móricz Zsigmond: Jó a ropogó...


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jó a ropogó
piri mogyoró.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mackó uram szereti,
Bokrában felkeresi.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy tenyere
tele vele,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

a másikkal
úgy csap bele.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Meghámozza, lám, lám!


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

és bekapja, hám, hám!


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha teleszed egy mancsot,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

vígan eszi és csámcsog.


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 3)

én igazából csak egy könyv miatt regiztem


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jó a ropogó,
piri mogyoró.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Gazdag Erzsi: Álmomban


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Álmomban hol jártam?


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Erdőben. S mit láttam?


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Két nyulat, két szarkát,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

kop-kop-kop, víg harkályt.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

A nyulak füleltek,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

két lábra leültek.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

A szarkák csörögtek,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

csörögve pöröltek.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

A harkály, kop-kop-kop,


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

koppantott egy nagyot.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Elillant az álmom,


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Tehát akkor az utolsó oldal az első...


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

még most is sajnálom.


----------



## slillu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Bocsi, óvó néni vagyok és hirtelen ezek akadtak a kezembe


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jaj!


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szeretném én is megszerezni a kellő számú hozzászólást. Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kár hogy nekem nincs a fejemben egy ilyen versike


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Bárhogy erősködök semmi sem jut az eszembe


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

Legyen a húsz hozzászólásom húsz Shakespeare szonett:

*I*


A gyönyörűt szaporítani vágyunk,
Hogy így örökké rózsáljon a Szép,
S emlékét, ha hull érettebb virágunk,
Őrizhesse a zsenge ivadék:


De te, saját fényszemed rabja, rőzsét
Lángodra tápnak: önmagad dobod,
Ínségbe fojtva, ami csupa bőség
Mézed ürme, te, önnön gyilkosod.


Te, aki a világ friss dísze vagy
S a víg tavasz előtt még csak herold,
Bimbódba temeted tartalmadat
S, édes vadóc, fukaron tékozolsz.


Szánj meg; szűnj külső jusst habzsolni: másképp
Megeszitek, a sír s te, a világét.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én most néztem meg régebbi hozzászólásokat ezen az oldalon. Van aki csak számokat írt egymás után


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*II*


Ha homlokod negyven tél ostroma
S szépséged kertjét mély árkok ülik,
Ifjúságod, e most csodált ruha,
Nyűtt rongy lett, mely alig ér valamit:


S ha megkérdik, szépséged hova lett,
Deli napjaid kincse hova halt,
Válasznak saját üreges szemed
Emésztő szégyen lesz s roncs diadal.


Felélt szépséged viszont újra nagy
Érdem lehetne: »Íme, szép fiam
Összegezi s kimenti koromat«,
- Látnánk: tied, ami szép rajta van.


Így újulnál, öregem, és a véred
Melegítene, bár hidegnek érzed.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Olyan jó hogy teljesen mind1 mit írok, de az lenne a legjobb ha értelme is lenne *sóhaj*


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Óh ez igazán nagyon költői. Köszönjük!


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*III*


Nézz tükrödbe, s mondd az arcnak, melyet látsz,
Most kell mását megszerkesztenie;
Ha most nem újítod, friss dísze elhágy:
Minket csalsz s anya-üdvöt ölsz vele.


Mert hol a szép, ki méhe parlagát
Elzárja férji szántásod előtt?
S a balga férfi, aki önmagát
Imádva, sírba öli a jövőt?


Anyád tükre vagy: édes tavaszát
Láthatja benned; s te is így fogod
Nézni vénséged ablakain át,
Bár ráncosan, mai arany korod.


De ha múlásnak szánod életed,
Halj magad, s képed együtt hal veled.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*IV*


Tékozló báj, mért pazarlod saját
Gyönyörödre szépséged örökét?
A természet csak kölcsönöket ád,
S mert bőkezű, csak bőkezűt segít.


Mért élsz hát vissza, szép zsugori, a
Bőséggel, melyet továbbadnod adtak?
Kamattal uzsorás, ekkora
Pénzt szórsz el, de a múlás rabja vagy csak?


Mert magaddal kalmárkodva csupán,
Megcsalod magad felől szép magad;
S ha hív a természet, a sír után
Mily tűrhető számadásod marad?


Fel-nem-élt bájad veled száll a földbe;
Használva: él, és hagyatékod őre.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*V*


Az órák, melyek halk remekbe fogták
A szép látványt, mit minden szem csodál
Zsarnokként törnek majd rá, s tönkre rontják
A gyönyörűt, mely most oly fényben áll;


Mert nyarunk a meg-nem-álló idő
Zord télbe hajtja és ott megöli;
Fagy nedvet ront; a friss lomb: lombeső;
Szépség: hó alatt; s táj?: csak romjai!...


Ne lenne akkor üvegcsékbe fogva
A nyár párlata, folyékony fogoly,
A szépség s a hatása oda volna,
És emléke se maradna sehol.


De jöhet tél: szűrt virágnak csak a
Színe hal el; él édes zamata.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*VI*


Ne hagyd hát, hogy törölje nyarad a
Rongykezű tél, mielőtt szűrve vagy:
Édesíts egy fiolát, s míg tova
Nem tűnik, rakd át kincsraktáradat.


Nem tiltott ügylet kölcsönadni pénzt
Melyért az adós boldogan fizet;
Nemzz magad helyett új, második Én-t,
Vagy - tízszer jobb! - nemzz egy helyett tizet;


Boldog vagy s tízszer boldogabb leszel,
Ha tízszer visszatükröz tíz tükör;
Mit nyer veled a sír, ha menni kell?
Itt hagy a jövőnek, noha megöl!


Ne makacskodj; túlszép vagy, semhogy a
Sír kincse légy s férgek diadala.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*VII*


Nézd, mikor emeli égő fejét
Keleten a kegyes fény, a szemek
Feléje fordulnak s a visszatért
Szent felségen hódolva csüggenek;


S mikor, mint erős, érett ifjú, a
Meredek égi ormon halad át,
Még mindig földiek imádata
Figyeli arany zarándoklatát;


De mikor a csúcsról, mint gyönge agg,
Fáradt szekerén éjnek dől megint,
Alacsony útjára már nem tapad
A régi hűség, s másfelé tekint:


Dél s este közt téged is megtagad
A tisztelgő szem, ha nem lesz fiad.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*VIII*


Ki Zene vagy, mért bús a zene néked?
Méz nem ront mézet, kéj új kéjre vár
Mért szereted azt, ami kínnal éget?
Mért fogadod gyönyörrel, ami fáj?


Ha egybezsongó ütemek kimért
Frigye, összhangja bántja füledet,
Mind csak korhol, szelíden, amiért,
Nőtlen, te, rossz a társas-éneked.


Halld, egymásnak mily édesen felelget
Kölcsönös rendben s hitvesként a húr,
Mint mikor férj s a boldog nő s a gyermek
Dala egyetlen dallammá simul:


Szövegtelen dal, s dús egysége csak
Azt zengi, hogy magadban senki vagy.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*IX*


Könnytől félted tán egy özvegy szemét,
Hogy magányban emészt a nőtlen ágy?
Ah! ha sarj nélkül visz sírba a vég,
Mint árvult ara, gyászol a világ:


A világ lesz az özvegyed, s zokog,
Hogy nem hagytad képed magad után,
Bár mások gyermekéből a halott
Férj mindre visszanéz, mint szellemárny.


Nézd, amit a pazar elszór, helyet
Cserél csak, hiszen élvezheti más is;
De ha szépség vesz, végleg elveszett:
Elveszti a tétlen zsugorgatás is.


Nincs szerelem annak szívébe zárva,
Aki ily gyilkos szégyent hoz magára.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Húh ezek a szonettek elég nagy odafigyelést kívánnak. Harmadszor olvasom el őket


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*X*


Szégyen! Mondd, hogy nincs nő, akit szeretnél,
Te, ki magadhoz oly könnyelmű vagy;
Vagy valld be, sokak bálványa lehetnél:
Annyi szent, hogy a lelked csupa fagy.


Mert úgy megszállt a gyilkos gyűlölet,
Hogy folyton lázadsz magad ellen is,
Csak rombolod a szép épületet,
Bár fő-tiszted az volna, hogy javítsd.


Óh, változz, s lelkem veled változik!
Szeretetnél szebben lakjék a düh?
Légy, mint a külsőd, szíves és szelíd,
Vagy legalább magadhoz jószívű:


Nemzz utódot, szívem is kér, - hadd éljen
Szépséged tovább benned s a tiédben.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XI*


Ahogy romlasz, úgy nőssz a tieid
Egyikében attól, amit ma vesztesz;
S mit ifjan adsz, véred friss cseppjeit
Visszakapod, mikor tested öreg lesz.


Így élni szépség, okosság, erő,
Másképp vénség, hülő kor, őrület;
Hinnénk neked, meghalna az idő:
Még hatvan év, s eltűnnénk, emberek.


Kit a Természet nem folytatni gyártott,
Száradjon, vesszen a nyers, durva, torz;
Téged dúsaknál dúsabban megáldott:
Becsüld jótettét, s jóval viszonozd;


Pecsétté vésett s megszabta a munkád:
Üsd le sokszor, s ne hagyd veszni a mintát.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XII*


Számolva az óramondó időt
S látva, szép nap rút éjbe hogy merül,
Hogy kókad az ibolya nyár előtt,
S ezüst zúzt hogy kap a fekete fürt;


S hogy ejti lombját a sok büszke fa,
Mely alatt nemrég tikkadt nyáj hűsölt,
S hogy hág kévék ravatalaira
A borzas-ősz szakállú nyári zöld, -


Sorsodat nézem, a szépségedét:
Útja a romboló időn visz át,
Hisz mind búcsúzik az édes, a szép,
S hal, oly gyorsan, ahogy mást nőni lát;


S csak gyermeked véd a kaszás Kor ellen,
Hogy dacolj vele, mikor elvisz innen.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

könyvismertető XD
A hegy legtetején Jaerielle megpillantotta Biel-Tan avatárját, amint a démonherceggel viaskodott. A két gigászi lény körül villámok és a hipertér energiájának szivárványszínű csápjai villogtak és tekeregtek, halálos dicsfénnyel övezve alakjukat.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

És milyen gyors vagy


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XIII*


Bár magadé volnál! de az, szerelmem,
Addig lehetsz csak míg földünk lakod:
Készülj gyorsan közelgő véged ellen
És add át másnak édes alakod.


Kölcsön-szépséged így lehet örök
Virágzás csak, mert, bár tested kihűl,
Újjászületnél s édes gyönyöröd
Édes sarj nyerné egykor örökül.


Van-e, ki ily szép házat veszni hagy,
Ha hű gond megjavíthatja, mire
Felzúg a tél viharos szele, vagy
A halál örök, fagysivár dühe?


Ó! csak a pazar. Drágám, volt apád;
Hadd mondja ezt a fiad tereád!


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XIV*


Nem fejtem a csillagok titkait,
De, úgy tetszik, asztrológus vagyok,
Bár nem tudom, mi sors következik,
Ragály, éhínség, s zord vagy szép napok;


S percre nem jóslok, kijelölve mindnek
A maga dühét, záporát, szelét,
Vagy hogy mi éri fejedelmeinket,
Noha gyakran elém tárja az Ég;


Nekem a te két szemed (ez a két
Állócsillag) adja tudásomat:
Együtt pompázik az igaz s a szép,
Mihelyt kész leszel őrizni magad;


Ha meg nem, a jóslatom végzetes:
Véged a szép s igaz múlása lesz.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XV*


Ha meggondolom, hogy csak egy rövid
Percig teljes mind, ami nő s virágzik,
S e roppant színpad csak olyat mutat,
Amit titkos csillag-parancs irányít;


Ha látom, egy az ember s a növény,
Egyazon ég húzza föl s rontja le:
Friss nedvben ragyog, lankad, túl delén,
S kopik daliás emlékezete, -


A múlás eszméje mindig elő-
Ragyogtatja legdúsabb tavaszod,
Melyben küzd már a romlás s az idő,
Hogy mocskos éjbe fojtsa szép napod;


S küzdve az idővel, mely elragad,
Mert szeretlek, én feltámasztalak.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XVI*


De mért nem várja különb fegyvered
Az Időt, ezt a véres zsarnokot?
S romlásodtól mért nem óv üdvösebb
Eszköz, mint ezek a száraz dalok?


Boldog óráknak járod ormait;
És sok még parlag kert, sok szűzi vágy
Megteremné élő virágaid,
Hűbb képeid, mint amit ecset ád:


Így az élet rajzolná újra ezt
Az életet, melyet külszínre és
Belső becsben föltárni ez (a Perc
Ónja s az én inas-tollam) kevés.


Ha átadod, megtartod életed;
Élned kell: élj, rajz, saját remeked.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XVII*


Hogy lesz egykor versemnek hitele,
Zsúfolja bár nagy érdemeidet?
Pedig, Ég látja, csak sírod jele:
Félig se tárva rejti életed.


Hogyha le tudnám írni szép szemed,
S volna bájad zengeni friss zeném:
Hazugság, mondanák az emberek,
Földi arcot nem fest ily égi fény.


Nevetnék sárgult papírom: fecseg
A pletykás öreg, sok szó, semmi tény;
S a valóság költői őrület
És dagály lenne, ódon költemény.


De maradnál meg valami utódban,
Kettőzve élnél: benne s a dalomban.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ahogy figyelta őket, Jaerielle lelke lángra lobbant, és minden gondolatát vérszomj járta át.
- Khaine-ért, a Véreskezű Istenért! - rikoltotta, és hosszú, szikrázó energiakardjának egyetlen csapásával levágott három kultistát. Csatakiáltását mindenfelől Vihargárdisták visszhangozták.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XVIII*


Mondjam: társad, másod a nyári nap?
Te nyugodtabb vagy s az nem oly üde,
Hisz a május méz-bimbaira vad
Szél csap, s túl rövid a nyár bérlete;


Az ég szeme néha gyújtva ragyog
S arany arca máskor túlfátyolos;
S mind válik a széptől a szép, ahogy
Rútítja rendre vagy vakon a rossz.


De a te örök nyarad nem fakul
S nem veszíti szépséged birtokát;
Ne mondja Halál, hogy rád árnya hull:
Örök dalokban nőssz időkön át.


Míg él ember szeme s lélegzete,
Mindaddig él versem, s élsz benne te.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XIX*


Falánk idő, nyűdd az oroszlán körmét,
S falasd a földdel édes fiait,
Törd vad tigris-állkapcsok fogak tőrét,
S ős főnix vére igya lángjaid;


S legyen víg s bús kor, amit röptöd elhagy,
S tégy, amit akarsz, Gyorslábú, te, a
Nagy világgal s tűnő ékeivel, csak
Egy szörnyű bűnt ne kövess el soha:


Ne szántsák kedvesem szép homlokát
Óráid, s ódon pennád rajzai;
Suhanj fölötte érintetlen át:
Szépségminta, mai s mindenkori!


De tombolj bár, vén Idő, legvadabban,
Örökifjan él kedvesem e dalban.


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

*XX*


Lánynak festette maga a Teremtés
Arcodat, vágyam úr-úrnője! Édes
A szíved, de nem férkőzhet a tetszés
Úgy hozzá, mint a nők álnok szívéhez;


Szemed fényesebb, de nem oly csapongó,
S megaranyozza mind, amire nézel;
Színre férfi, de, minden színt bitorló,
Férfi-szemet lopsz s nő-lelket igézel.


S nő voltál előbb; de, míg gyúrta tested,
Természet-asszony megkívánta formád,
S valamit hozzá toldva tőlem elvett
S az most, számomra, célnélküli korlát.


De ha már nők gyönyörére teremtett,
Használják ők, s legyen enyém szerelmed.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

(Amúgy, akit érdekel a könyv a Warhammer 40K Dawn of War 1. kötete...és egy nagy sz*r.)


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Odafönt, a hegycsúcson Biel-Tan avatárja, Khaine evilági megtestesülése is meghallotta a kiáltásokat, s erőt merített belőlük. Hátravetette a fejét, s olyan üvöltést hallatott, ami kavargó tollpihékként kergette szét a hipertér fellegeit.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Képzeljétek egy kedves ismerősöm ma ment haza a kórházból 7 hét után


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Egy pillanatra még a megdöbbent démonherceg is hátratántorodott a benne lüktető erőtől. Az ég felé irányuló kiáltás a csillagokig hatolt: Kaela Mensha Khaine! S az elda istenség rámosolygott bátor gyermekeire.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Otthon is feküdnie kell még legalább négy hétig, majd vissza a kórházba


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Autóbalesete volt, romtörést szenvedett a medencecsontja


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

21 éves és buliból mentek haza reggel. Jó kis buli volt!


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Most valami sokkal jobbat:
Volt egyszer egy földbe vájt lyuk, abban élt egy babó. Nem volt ez a lyuk rút, mocskos, nedves, teli féregmaradékkal, dohszaggal, sem száraz, csupasz, homokos lyuk, ahol se leülni, sem enni nemigen lehet: ez babólyuk volt, ami egyértelmű a kényelemmel.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

A hobbit Zsákos Bilbó történetét meséli el nekünk… egy aprócska teremtményét, aki csendesen és elégedetten éldegél odújában, mígnem egy napon békés élete fenekestül felfordul.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha kiveszik a medencéjét rögzítő "fixateur"-t kezdődhet a rehabilitáció


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csatlakozik Gandalfhoz, a varázslóhoz és tizenhárom törpéhez, hogy kalandjaik során visszaszerezzék a törpék elrabolt kincseit. Sok veszéllyel teli útjuk végén Bilbó szembeszáll a kincs őrzőjével, a messzi földön félelmetes hírű sárkánnyal, Szmóggal.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

igazán jó olvasmány lenne ezeket a hozzászólásokat összeolvasni


----------



## V.Pea (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nekem sem a fejemből pattannak ki, keress, és van még több, mint húsz, folytasd a sort!



Zsuazsu írta:


> Kár hogy nekem nincs a fejemben egy ilyen versike


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

olyan mintha a süketek beszélgetnének


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Keressek gyerek verseket? Egy pillanat!


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Már csak 8, már csak 7...gondolkodom tehát vagyok!


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az én gyerekeimnek a Három nyulak volt a kedvence. Hogy is kezdődik?


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Erdőszélen, erdőszéli tölgy tövében


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ja nem, ez a Sün Balázs


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

SMURF TIME
Ne légy csacska, inkább kacsa!


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Már "alig van" 2 napom kigondolni valamit!


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

KÉREM ISMÉTELJE: A szamaránál is szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarább szamárlány szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mit lopsz küklopsz? Gipsz klipszet lopsz, küklopsz?


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

A kotyogó klotyó felé totyog a vén, motyogó lotyó, de késő, mert a rotyogó gatyóból potyog a motyó.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csöcse csecse volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jók ezek a nyelvtörők. Nekem már húsz, üdv nektek.


----------



## Horadric (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sok szerencsét a többieknek!


----------



## Zsuazsu (2010 Augusztus 3)

Furán számol a gép, neki még nincs meg a húsz


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Így tényleg gyorsan összegyűlik majd a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

:d


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Annyira nem vagyok híve a letöltögetésnek


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csak sajnos nem hagynak más lehetőséget.


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Többször jártam már úgy, hogy hiába volt meg a szándékom, megvásároljam a könyvet,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

De már nem lehetett kapni.


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kerestem a kiadónál


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Válasz persze nem érkezett


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Aztán verik a nyálukat a jogvédők


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

De arra egyik sem tud válaszolni,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hol tudom a könyvet legálisan beszerezni


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Próbálkoztam antikváriumokban,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

még az interneten keresztül is


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Van olyan könyv,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

amire már négy éve várok


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Végre találtam egy oldalt,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ahol le tudtam őket tölteni,


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

azt persze bezárták


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ott irányítottak át ide, amiért ezer köszönet! Ennyi volt a 20 üzi, ne haragudjatok, hogy ezzel terheltelek titeket!


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Húú, ez nagyon gáz. Úgy viselkedtem, mint aki még életében nem fórumozott. Meg sem néztem a fórum témáját, csak az első üzenetet olvastam el. Ne haragudjatok!


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Úgy gondoltam, akkor hozok néhány érdekesebb szójátékot és nyelvtörőt.


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Te tetted-e e tettetett tettet? Tettetett tettek tettese, te!


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nem minden csacsi csöcse csecse, csak a csecse csöcsű csacsi csöcse csecse, mert ha minden csacsi csecse csöcsű volna, akkor minden csacsi csecse csöcsű csacsi volna.


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nem tudom, az előző szerepelt-e már, az a kedvencem.


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Palindromok:


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mér kell-e krém?


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A már jól ismert: Indul a görög aludni


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Aludna ma a mandula


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Erős a sas őre


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Néhány nyelvtörőt a végére is hagytam


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Meggymag vagy, vagy vadmeggymag vagy?


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Töredezettségmentesítőtleníttethetetlenségtelenkedhettetek volna


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Végére hagytam a másik nagy kedvencet:


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ede, de bedezodoroztad magad


----------



## szkg0804 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Remélem, ezzel a néhány nyelvtörővel és nyelvi játékkal jóvátettem 20 üzenetes nyomorúságomat, még egyszer elnézést kérek tévedésemért!


----------



## kantár (2010 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


Erre kíváncsi leszek, mert...csak úgy muszáj....a tippek jók. Nagyon egyszerű!!??? Dehogy az! A szomszéd asszony ...az tudná!


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Aaa


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Bbb


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ccc


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ddd


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Eee


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Fff


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ggg


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hhh


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Iiii


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szeretnék


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csatlakozni


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ehhez


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

A körhöz


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mert


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ezeken


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az oldalakon


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Számos


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Olyan dolgot


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Találtam,


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Amelyet szeretnék


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mélyre hatóbban


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Megvizsgálni!


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm a


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Micimackó és fü írta:


> Olyan dolgot


 lk


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

Türelmeteket!


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

üdv! Micimackó és füles


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

llléééééééééééééééééé


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

444444444444444444


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

ööööööööötttttttttttttt


----------



## Micimackó és fü (2010 Augusztus 3)

galagonya73 írta:


> ééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


 
ez valóban kimaradt, köszi


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sase


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

sapte


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

888888888888888888888


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szia!
Köszi


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Micimaci!
Miért kell 20 hozzászólásnak lenni? Én csak egy könyvet szeretnék letölteni. De ha elküldöd nekem e-mailen,akkor azt nagyon megköszönöm.


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

űűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűűű


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

pppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

gggggggggggggggggéééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

na még egyet!húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúszzzzzzzzzz


----------



## galagonya73 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Micimackó és fü írta:


> ez valóban kimaradt, köszi


 
köszi a kedves fogadtatást!


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

A


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

B


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

C


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

D


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

E


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

12345678910


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

11121314151617181920


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

21222324252627282930


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

3132333435363738394041424344454647484950


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

5152535455565758596061626364656667686970


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Véééééééééééééééééégre


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## mhaden (2010 Augusztus 3)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 mhaden


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Üdvözlök minedkit.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hát én sem tudom, de ha bármit írhatok, akkor jó:
Két napja azt hittem, meghalok - na jó, azért nem. Volt egy izomgörcs a nyakamban, és nem tudtam jobbra fordítani a fejem


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Meg van a 20 de ilyenkor még mire kell várni?


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Nem tudom, hogyan szedjek össze 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Most már csak 19


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sok sok hozzászólás kell, de még akkor sem engedi a file letöltést, pedig nem most regiztem


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Nem azért, nem tudok mit írni, mert kevés a szókincsem.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

A rágót kaparom a körmömrőlxD - ne, ne akrjátok tudni, hogy került oda...


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Csak kezdő vagyok.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ó ne már, nekem kell az a Lola kotta!


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Mindennel kapcsolatban.


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nem értem miért nem tudom letölteni amit akarok Ááááááááááááááááááááá sírni fogok...


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én már régebben regeltem, de nem szóltam hozzá egyszer sem.


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Bocs, csak a számítógépes levelezéssel kapcsolatban.


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Érteeeeeeem


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

De én is le akarok majd tölteni!! Te sem tudsz? Pedig neked már megvan a 20 hsz, és nem is most regeltél.


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Olvastam a segítségeket!


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jajj, mennyit kell még hozzászólnom... Ezt unoom


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Igyekszem megtanulni.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Milyen segítségeket??


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Lehetnek csak számok?


----------



## szokolradio (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hát igen és nem tudom letölteni amit szeretnék, de az is lehet hogy ettől számítva kell elteljen 48h?


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Már csak tizenegy


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Vagy csak betűk?


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Vagy mindkettő?


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hát remélem nem, mert nekem MOST kell az a Lola kotta.


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

Akkor elkezdem.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ó, most olvasnom kell.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Isabella él!


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

áááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

...


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

ccccccccccccccc


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ez nem lehet igaz!


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

xxx


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

dddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

De, sajnos igaz


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

20?


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

20!


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

111111111111111


----------



## Szasz75 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hmmm


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

222222222222222222


----------



## szatyi 54 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*szatyi 54*

33


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Na jó, nem hisezm el, hogy olvasás közbe igy felidegesitem magam.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

de, nagyon ideges vagyok.


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

És már csak 3


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

életemben még ekkora marhaságot nem csináltam


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

na most már kezd derengeni az élet


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

megáll az eszem


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

él a magyarnóta mindörökké


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

Szegény Alexis...


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

az adrenalinom lassan helyreáll (3nap után) mire leesett a tantusz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frutisza (2010 Augusztus 3)

ééés megvaaan!


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

Köszi KUKTA


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

gratulálok FRUTIsza


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

kezdem unni, de kitartok


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

lassan haladok, de sokkal gyorsabban mint tegnap,tegnapelött


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

HIHETETLEN,fele már meg van


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

123123123456


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kíváncsi vagyok,mi fog történni 20 után


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

remélem nincs több 48 óra


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

még mindig van...


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

még 7


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

13.


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

de most már ha sírva is, végig....


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

14.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

15. - s még a 20 mpekért is zaklat


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az életben tettem sok haszontalan dolgot de ilyet???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

16.


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

No nem baj


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

17.
bizti csak tesztelik komolyan gondoljuk-e 
végül is január óta húzom


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

Vagy mégis? most meg még a 20 másodperc!! mi vár még rám???


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

18.


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

He he he
hi hi hi
ho hoh ho


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

19.


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

20.
köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem tudom ki mit gondol, csak azt tudom,hogy én mit.......


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

19, 

hü hü hü 

hozzászólás


----------



## szkisinas (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hát vége van, Mindenkit üdvözlök tiszta szívvel és repesve várom mi fog történni


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

18.

hu hu hu


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

17.

ho ho ho ho nagy horgász


----------



## Prüntyőke (2010 Augusztus 3)

nálam nem történt semmi, továbbra sem enged....


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

16.

há há há há hát
meg háp 

hápikacsa te vagy az új haver, kicsi kacsa téged szeretni kell :-D


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

15.

hé hé hé 

he he he



rock kapapács


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

14.

hi hi hi 

kis malac kis malac engedj be....


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

13.

már értem a 20 másod percet.... 

cunci mókus fent a fán a hold világ oly vidám 
oláré oláré ho hooo


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

12.

Itt a pici maci, meg a papa maci, meg a csip endi só


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

11.

Miksa bátyó pereputtya meg a báró új fia...


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

10.

zümmer zumm
zümmer zum
recefice bumbum bum


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

9.

ne gondolj a repülő rózsaszín elefántra, mondtam, hogy ne gondolj rá


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

8-aska

egy kettő három négy csapo, meg a légy csapó indul


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

7.

babkan fütty meg a drum drum rím


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

6.

kterem kerek hova verem merem merre kerekedem


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

5. 

kvantana méra
kvarira
kvantanaaaaa méééérrááá


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

4.

subi dubi duuuu


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

3. 

subidubi kis kanál


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

2.

subidubi ég a ház


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

1.

ooo s.xi lány, nem vagyok én ilyen.....


----------



## eviletoltes (2010 Augusztus 3)

akkor mán ez lét a 21.dik


----------



## Tipp (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kitartás testvér


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

Hát igen nem egyszerű témát találni


----------



## ijaszgabi (2010 Augusztus 3)

*:d*

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

tikriszti írta:


> Hát igen nem egyszerű témát találni


 
Amúgy szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

ahha
akkor 1


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

ez lesz a harmadik amúgy jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

ez hosszú lesz de kitartás 3


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

ja nem 4 de akkor már 5


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

mindenki jól érzi magát??
remélem...


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

hzúz húsz másodperc
7


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Nekem már megvan a 20 hsz de mégsem tudok sem letölteni sem megnyitni dolgokat


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Semmi sem olyan 1szerű, mint amilyennek látszik


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Minden több időt vesz igénybe, mint amilyennek látszik


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha többféle dolog is elromolhat, biztos, hogy az romlik el közölük,
amelyik a legnagyobb kárt okozza.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha ráj5tél, hogy 1 művelet 4féle módon mondhat csőd5, s mind1iket
kivéded, menten fellép az 5ödik.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Külső hatások híján a dolgok rosszabodnak.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha végre nekilátsz valaminek, előbb még valami mást kell csinálnod


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Minden megoldás új problémákat kölykezik


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Semmit sem lehet a 2balkezesek ellen bebiztosítani, mert a 2bal-
kezesek rendkívül találékonyak.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

A természet mindig a rejtett hibák pártján áll.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

A rejtett hibák sohasem maradnak rejtve


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mosolyogj! A holnap rosszabb lesz a mánál.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha sokat veszítesz valaminek az elromlásával, légy résen


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha nem veszítesz semmit a változással, ne tégy semmit


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Murphy optimista volt


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha jól érzed magad, ne aggódj.El fog múlni


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

A kívánatos dolgokat csak úgy lehet elérni, ha lemondasz valami kívánatos
dologról.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

A középszerűség ragadós


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

adrienn2009 írta:


> a jelen a jövő múltja.


 r


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Akárhányszor lepleződik le 1 hazugság, mindig lesznek akik elhiszik.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Akármi m1 tönkre, valószínűleg épnek fog látszani.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

1 esemény előfordulásának valószínűsége fordítottan arányos bekövetke-
zésének kívánatosságával.


----------



## spaits (2010 Augusztus 3)

Amit ember összerakott, előbb-utóbb szétesik.


----------



## tikriszti (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

spaits írta:


> a középszerűség ragadós


 r


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

spaits írta:


> amit ember összerakott, előbb-utóbb szétesik.


 r


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

spaits írta:


> 1 esemény előfordulásának valószínűsége fordítottan arányos bekövetke-
> zésének kívánatosságával.


 r


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat1*

Az élet szép


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat2*

A munka nehéz kenyér


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat 3*

Vermet ásni nehéz


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat 4*

Ritkán esem verembe


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat 5*

A holló nem is szereti a sajtot


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem az esetem


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat 6*

A gyermekem szeméből sugárzik az ártatlanság


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

talán mert pálpusztai


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Üdv mindenkinek!*

A múlt nagyon gyorsan utolér minket, akkor is, ha egész életünkben mást sem teszünk, mint megpróbálunk távol kerülni tőle.


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Gondolat 7*

Lehetetlen, hogy ne legyen 20 önálló gondolatom


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

megint elmúlt egy év
így van ha jól sejtem
ne mondd meg hogy hány éves vagy
mert úgyis elfelejtem.


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csak az a baj, hogy kicsit lassú ez a gép


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

rohan az idő


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én is szívesen ellátogatnék Kanadába


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

natir81 írta:


> A holló nem is szereti a sajtot



Honnan tudod? mondta neked?


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

valakinek gumiabroncs?


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

olyan nagyon vágyom rá, hogy letöltsem azt a könyvet a mobilomra


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

eladó


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Remélem a 2 napra is lesz valami megoldás


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

gondolom senki. kár. tekerem tekerem


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Kicsit szigorú ez a szabály


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

de biztos megvan az értelme


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

talán az, hogy dolgozzunk meg azért, amit szeretnénk.


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A világ nélküled is forog tovább. Fölösleges magad fontosabbnak látni, mint amennyire az vagy. Raana Raas


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

És most, hogy a 19. hozzászólásnál tartok látom is az értelmét.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

helo!


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

És ezzel megvan a 20. Az elején egy kicsit aggódtam, de most már szupi.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

azt


----------



## natir81 (2010 Augusztus 3)

És ez egy ráadás...


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

szeretném


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Az emberélet gyönge dráma.
Csak egyszer adják.
Nincs több előadása.  Moshi


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

nekem még 16 üzit kéne összehozni:-(


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

mondani


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Na gyerünk, mert igy nem lesz meg soha a 20.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

hogy


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mimi07 írta:


> Az emberélet gyönge dráma.
> Csak egyszer adják.
> Nincs több előadása.  Moshi



Az élet egy igen gyenge játék de a grafikája nagyon ott van


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

14 már csak 6 hehe


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

boldog


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

karácsonyt


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

15 hihi


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

kívánok


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

pedig már majdnem


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Készen állsz a jövődre? Egy próbát megér. Michele Jaffe


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

Jézus él!

Ez azt jelenti hogy elmarad a húsvéti szünet??


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

előre


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

talán még ma?


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Mit ebédeltél ma?
9.


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

főttet


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

2013


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

na még egy.......


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

főtápász


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

A tapasztalat brutális tanár, de tanultok. Istenemre, tanultok. Clive Staples Lewis10.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

-ra


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

ez a huszadik


----------



## Bulopapa (2010 Augusztus 3)

21


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Bulopapa írta:


> na még egy.......



Hajrá

11.


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

ahogy szeretnéd


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

már


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

irigyellek


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

mégiscsak


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

már túlteljesitetted

12.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

annak


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

haladás

13.


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

na ne


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

nem megy


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

lenonx írta:


> irigyellek


Kit irigyelsz és miért?

14.


----------



## lenonx (2010 Augusztus 3)

még most sem


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

hmmmm

15.


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

figyelek

16.


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Még mindig itt tartunk?

17.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

aki


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Már csak 3 hsz

18.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

2012


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

vagyis?

19.


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

után


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

megéri


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Ha minden igaz ez a 20.!!!


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

kezek


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

a paplan


----------



## Benibubu (2010 Augusztus 3)

fölé éjjenek a csajok


----------



## attika70 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## attika70 (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## feccs (2010 Augusztus 3)

mivel máshogy nem ment


----------



## feccs (2010 Augusztus 3)

próbálom így


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

Én is csak a hozzászólásokat gyűjöm.



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

hozzászólás


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudjátok véletlenül, hogy 22 hsz után miért nem engedi még mindig a letöltést?


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## Mimi07 (2010 Augusztus 3)

esetleg valami ötlet?


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

hozzászólás gyűjtő vagyok


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

ez is az


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

és ez is


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

abc


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

def


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

új hozzászólás


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

és még egy


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

nahát


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## gyorsi (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Üdv!*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Még én sem tudom mit írjak...


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*kotta*



version2 írta:


> Még én sem tudom mit írjak...


Néhány kottát töltenék le


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*4*



version2 írta:


> 4


4


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*5*



version2 írta:


> 4


5


----------



## Micsics (2010 Augusztus 3)

hahó


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*7hahó*



Micsics írta:


> hahó


\\m/


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*alakul*



version2 írta:


> \\m/


8:656:


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

11 és még kell 9


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 3)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.



Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 3)

23


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 3)

24


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 3)

30


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

természetesen igény esetén én is tudok kottát küldeni


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

San írta:


> Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
> Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


hogy lehet a 20 hozzászólást begyűjteni?


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## szejuka (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## xyzszso (2010 Augusztus 3)

hi


----------



## xyzszso (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## xyzszso (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## xyzszso (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*letöltés*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Nem tudok letölteni 20 hozzászólás után sem


----------



## version2 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*hi*



xyzszso írta:


> hi


hi


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

m


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

a


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

sziasztok üdv mindenkinek


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

123


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

g


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

00000


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

y


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

000


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

111


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

aaa


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

100000


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

5454545


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

0000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

8888888888888888888888888888


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

jjjjjjj


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

prrrrrrr


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

j


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

ggggggggg


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

cccccccccccc


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

fffffffffffffffff


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

jahúúúú


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

(-


----------



## jjjjjj (2010 Augusztus 3)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

(y)


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## Kornel006 (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 3)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Helló, mindenkinek köszönöm\\m/


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

Csak sikerül valahogy összehozni a szükséges 20 hozzászólást


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## nostrdamus (2010 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

Rengeteg jó dolog van itt fenn , élvezet böngészni


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

“Addig kezdj hozzá a nehéz dolgokhoz, amíg könnyűek.” (*Lao-ce*)
Talán ezzel kellett volna kezdenem


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

“Csírájukban meglátni a dolgokat, ahhoz kell lángész.”
Hát ez nekem nehezen össze....


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

"Mikor rémálmot látsz, felébredsz, és megnyugszol, hogy csak álom volt. Azt mondják, a világ, amelyben élünk, cseppet sem különbözik ettől."
Hát azért volt jó napom is , csak kevés.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 3)

" mihelyt csatának tekinted az életet :el is vesztetted"
Olvastam valahol....... de sok mindenért kell küzdenünk az életben ,és nem kell közben szeretnünk a harcot.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Az életet igazán csak akkor élvezhetjük, ha van, akivel ezt az élvezetet megoszthatjuk".
Én is így gondoltam de akivel szerettem volna megosztani, nemrég lapátra tett. Nyalogattam a lelki sebeimet, de nem lett jobb. Azután fel tűnt Ő !


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz."
Remélem most sikerül , mindent bedobok.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Boldog mindig az lehet, aki hajlandó megdolgozni érte"
Ismertem embereket akik egész életükben keményen dolgoztak , s nem láttam őket mosolyogni .
Akiknek már nincs ereje a boldogságért dolgozni azokkal mi lesz ?


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"A ritka örömöket csak mértékkel szabad élvezni." Írta valaki.
Miért ha ritka ???


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Más emberek befolyásolhatják, hogy boldog vagy-e vagy sem, de nem felelősek érte."
Hogyne, például az akit szeretek.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

1.)Sziasztok!


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

2.) Köszi ezt a brilliáns lehetőséget.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

3.) Máskülönben nehéz lenne 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

4.) Pláne értelmeset...


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

5.) Üdv a kanadai magyaroknak!


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

6.) Az egyiptomaiknak is


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

7.) Bocs az elírásokért.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

8.) Már ha ezt valaki olvassa egyáltalán.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

9.) Gyors válasszal is működne?


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

10.) Költői kérdés volt.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

11.) Ne válaszoljatok!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

12.) hmm...


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

13.) 20 másodperces időkorlát...


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nem tudja vki, h hogy kell fájlt csatolni?


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

14.) rafkós!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sajna, nem sikerül...


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

15.) túl gyorsan gépelek


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Kicsit béna vok ilyenkor már...


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

16.) Ja igen! Su123 (ha jól emlékszem a nevedre):


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

17.) Nekem tetszett a 20 értelmetlen hozzászólásod


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

18.) Biztos a többieké is jó volt


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

19.) de azokat már nem olvastam el.


----------



## birkuska (2010 Augusztus 4)

20.) Köszi a lehetőséget!

Sziasztok!!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Azt mondd, amit mondanod kell, ne azt, amit mások szeretnének hallani."
Ez így jól hangzik . De mit kell mondanod ,azt amit igaznak vélsz ,vagy nem ? Van egy másik mondás is .
Kétféle ember van az egyik kimondja amit gondol, a másiknak vannak barátai.


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Jóreggel, mindekinek!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Írjatok vmit, hátha tudok segíteni!


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:2:


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:0:


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:22::22:


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

kiss


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:88:


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:11:


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

a


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

b


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:44:


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hamar sikerült neked összeszedned a 20-at
Üdv


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

c


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

d


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

e


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

://:


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

f


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

g


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

h


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

i


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

j


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

k


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

l


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## giotto26 (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:55:


----------



## brittuska23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:77:


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

en sem tudom, mirol irjak


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

csak kellene par hozzaszolas


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

meg mindig kell par


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

de mar csak tizenhet


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagy mennyi


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

a fene vinne el, 20mp nem telt le


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

igy sokaig tart


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

nagyon, nagyon sokaig


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

na meg parat


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

ez lesz a 10.


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

meg 200 masodperc


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

mar csak 180 masodperc kell hozza


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

lassan telik igy az ido


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

meg 7 ezzel egyutt


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

mar csak 6, de sok meg...


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

hehehe, mar csak 5


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

jo lesz az 4-nek is


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

utolso


----------



## ntakacs (2010 Augusztus 4)

szerintem megvan


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## tarzan 1 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Íme a 20. igazándiból nem sok értelmét látok ennek a húsz beléptetési szabálynak. Vagy türelem tesz?


----------



## matiz900 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen. Nagyon jó könyveket szeretnék olvasni!


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## jmiskolci (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 4)

*hozzászólás*

Nem értem, mi az értelme a 20 hozzászólásnak. Valaki meg tudja magyarázni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 4)

Látom, te megoldottad a 20 hozzászólás problémáját. Ügyes!


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## bikerh (2010 Augusztus 4)

21


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Valóban igaz lenne, hogy az ember azokat ítéli el leginkább, akiket a legjobban irigyel?"
Azt hiszem van benne valami.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Soha többé nem engedtem meg magamnak, hogy annyira szeressek valakit, hogy elvesztése fájjon."
Van valaki erre képes ? Mert én nem .


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Jobb szeretni és csalódni, mint egyáltalán nem szeretni."
Azt hiszem nincs sok választásunk .


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*x*

hello. én könyvet szeretnék letölteni. van ötletetek hogyan tehetem ezt meg????


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*n*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


m


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Aki őszintén tud mosolyogni, rossz ember nem lehet."
Biztos ? Láttam már kárörvendő embereket szívből nevetni .


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"A szépség a véletlennek és a jónak egymásra találása."
Na ez az ami biztosan nem igaz.


----------



## thjani (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Aki nem vág bele, sohasem lesz készen."
Kész vagyok !


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

*apa kezdődik*

első


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

második


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

harmadik


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

negyedik


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

ötödik


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

hatodik


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

hetedik


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

nyolcadik utas a halál


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

kilenc kisferenc


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

12 majom
alapmű, nézzétek meg
kivételesen a szinkron nem rontott rajta


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

13dik emelet
akik még nem látták, ezt is nézzék meg, mert megválaszol sok kérdést...


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

14
...momentán erről nem jut film eszembe, hacsak nem a hetedikX2


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

16
még egy évszázad és kiűzik a törököket Magyarországról
lakosságszám jelentősen lecsökken
...nem szép


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

17
és a végére tényleg eltűntek

Habsburgok, meg Rákócziak, meg mindenki rulez


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

18
rizsparóka
le nem fürdés
mérgező kutak
vizezett bor...borozott víz

...és La Guillotine


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

19
egy hijján húsz

igazi változások
rabszolgaság eltörlése (...)
parlamentáris demokrácia terjedése
pasztőrözés
konzervezés
gőz és robbanómotor
ismétlőfegyverek
VASÚT!


----------



## feketeláb (2010 Augusztus 4)

20

egyre gyorsul a történelem
évtizedenként van valami jelentős változás
és egyszerre több területen is
gazdaság
tudomány
irodalom
vallás
...
étkezés junkfood elterjedése
emberi válságok, döntően az egyéniesedés felé hajlik a társadalom
atomizál minket a gazdaság
oszd meg és uralkodj - julius ceasar


----------



## takivika (2010 Augusztus 4)

hmmmmm?


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

*?*

Mit írjak


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Klassz kis töri lecke, röviden


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hm, már van 5 pontom


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

A kedvenc sorozatom az Áruló


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

De szeretem az Árva angyalt is


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

A meghalás mindig hiábavaló. Hát az élés?
Vavyan Fable


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Üdv!*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Xyz aaaaaa


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdvözlök minden jelenlévő, hozzászólás gyüjtőgetőt


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az Árva angyalt én is szeretem!  sztem írtó jóóó  Marichuy


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Haliho


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Árva angyalra: William Levy nagyon klassz pasi


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

milyen játékokat szoktatok játszani?


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

De az Árulóban Mario Simarro még jobb .-)


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Játékok??? Inkább sorozatnézés


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hááááát, igeeen  lennék a felesége helyében szívesen


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Legutóbb a Rubit néztem a tv-ben, de a könyvben nem így volt


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Most fogyózok , hogy úgy nézzek ki, mint Rubi


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Torna, torna, diéta, de még nem rubi néz vissza a tükörből


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

de a férjem már most is elégedett az eredménnyel


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

azt én nem néztem,csak a barátnőm. ő is mindig Rubi szeretne lenni


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

19, vagyis mindjárt 20 Hurrá


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

neked már van férjed?? :O nekem nincs senkim jelenleg


----------



## Sosenyka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ó, ió, vagyis vakáció és sorozat!!!!


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

20 után lehet letölteni meg több mindent elérni az oldalon?


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

már csak felét kell kábé összegyűjtenem


----------



## jveszeli (2010 Augusztus 4)

Unalom és forróság!


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

48 órát várni ezután?? neee :s najóóó valahogy csak kibírom


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

ráadásul hamarosan újra suli
:S


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Egy barát kimondja azt is, amit magadnak mindig féltél bevallani


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

fel kellene öltöznöm... pizsamában ülök még mindig  de lusta vagyok felkelni a géptől xD


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Nem az az igaz barátság, mikor elválaszthatatlanok vagytok egymástól, hanem az, hogy amikor külön váltok, akkor sem változik semmi!


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ A barát olyan valaki, aki megkérdezi "Hogy vagy?" aztán várja, hogy meghallgassa a választ


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Ha a beszélgetést dalszövegnek tekintjük, a nevetést pedig zenének, akkor az együtt töltött időből sláger lesz, olyan, amit bármikor szívesen meghallgatunk anélkül hogy megunnánk


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Van néhány olyan ember, akikkel nem kell minden nap beszélned, akik ezredszerre is végighallgatják tőled ugyanazt a történetet.. és ha te idiótaként táncolsz, vagy addig nevetsz, amíg már sírnod kell, akkor is azt mondják: igen, ő a legjobb barátom


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Jobb egy séta a sötétben egy baráttal, mint egyedül a fényben


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

a közösségi oldalakon meg egyre több hülye talál meg
ez jó...


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Az igaz barátjának senki sem tud hazudni, hisz olyan közel álltok egymáshoz, hogy ha hazudnál, olyan lenne, mintha saját magadat csapnád be


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ A barátság olyan, mint a szivárvány: ha a megfelelő arányban vegyül a boldogság és a könny, az eredmény egy színes híd lesz két szív között


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Íme három dolog, amire az életben szükséged lehet: szerelem, amitől elgyengülsz, egy kis pia, amitől erőssé válsz, de leginkább jó barátok, akik ott lesznek, mikor az első két dolog miatt a padlóra kerülsz


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ A barátság azért van, hogy adjunk, és nem azért hogy kapjunk


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Igen, ő a legjobb barátnőm. Az esküvőmön ő lesz a koszorúslány, a gyerekemnek ő lesz a keresztanyja, és mikor idősek otthonába kerülünk, vele fogok kő-papír-ollót játszani


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Sok emberrel találkozunk életünk során, de barátoknak azokat hívjuk, akik segítenek abban, hogy ez az élet nevű utazás felejthetetlen legyen


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Mindannyian egyszárnyú angyalok vagyunk, ezért repülni csak úgy tudunk, ha átöleljük egymást


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Ha magányosnak érzed magad, én az árnyékod leszek; ha sírni szeretnél, a vállamon megteheted; ha szomorú vagy, én leszek a mosoly az arcodon.. mindig itt leszek Neked


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Sok ember utazna veled egy limuzinban, de az igaz barátod az, aki felszállna veled egy buszra mikor a limuzin lerobbant..


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ A barátok olyanok, mint a lufik, ha egyszer elengeded őket, lehet hogy nem kapod őket már vissza.. úgyhogy próbálj meg vigyázni rájuk, hogy sose veszítsd el őket


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ A barátság a megbocsátásról szól, nem a felejtésről; nem a meghallgatásról, hanem a megértésről..


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Akinek barátai vannak, az nem lehet felesleges ember..


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

~ Nem, ő nem a barátom.. de szeretem az öleléseit, a szemeit, a mosolyát.. a rengeteg közös emlékünket, a perceket, amikor együtt nevettünk.. azt hiszem, szerelmes lettem a barátságunkba


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

sáállááááálállááááá


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Mi a barátság egyáltalán, ha nem az, hogy osztozunk egymás őrültségeiben?


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

17, 18, 19, 20 márcsak ennyi kell


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

18, 19, 20


----------



## betti0929 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

19, 20, márcsak kettő, de ha ezt elküldöm már csak egy


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziaa Betti0929!  üdv itt! 
jee/20./


----------



## th91 (2010 Augusztus 4)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d (l)


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

*proba*

teszt


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

hello


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

na mennyi kell meg...


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ez milyen már


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

gaz


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

nagyon


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## consono (2010 Augusztus 4)

20, nyertem ?


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

x kell meg


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

üdv
most regeltem és kéne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

18 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

17 kell még


----------



## Daerk (2010 Augusztus 4)

16 kell még


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

már csak 10


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

mindegy


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

mit írok


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

úgyis meg lesz


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

a 20


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

de eg


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

yébként c


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

sak eg


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

gy könyv miatt jöttem


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hát akkor én is elkezdem a hozzá (nem ) szólásokat....)


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

na meg van a


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

imigyen a 2.


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

jön a 3....., óóó, h még 20 mp-et várni kell????? hmmm...


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

akkor kicsit ráérek a 4-kel....


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

máris döng az 5.......hoops. gyors voltam...


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

csak azért számolok, h én ne felejtsem el, hol is tartok.... ja, ez a 6.


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

112


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

itt jól elszórakoztatja magát az ember....) 7.


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

no, azért észrevettem, hog nem is muszáj számolnom...,


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

23


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

...merthogy a nick mellett úgyis ottan vagyon...


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

65


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

...hogy akkor ez lesz már a 10.,húúúú.....


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

akkor úgy néz ki, a felén túl vagyok....


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

56


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

...még jó, hogy ez nem okoz problémát....


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

a


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

99


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

..hiszen a számolás rejtélyeibe fogom bevezetni a kis elsősöket


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

...hol is járok...?? wow, ez a 14.


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

j


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

haladunk, haladunk....ha lassan is...


----------



## szazketto (2010 Augusztus 4)

ö7ö897


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

lk


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás tulajdonképpen?????


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

f


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

no, már nincs sok...


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

ööööö, várunk 10 mp-et még....


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

és már alig van hátra ......2 szövegelés....aztán hajrá...


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

a


----------



## zsóka9485 (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## KonczAnn (2010 Augusztus 4)

nos, vége??? pedig már belejöttem bye


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

á


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

b


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

c


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

d


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem igaz


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

még mindig csak tag vok


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

e


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

é


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## levatorka (2010 Augusztus 4)

pedig 2 npja regiztem és meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

f


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

6safasdfbgtxdvtff


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

7lsderkjcfoslrwdvcflwaj


----------



## kapievi (2010 Augusztus 4)

g


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

8 lába van a póknak


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

9 élete van a macskának


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

10-es számrendszerben számolunk


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

11-én született az apukám


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

12 az pontosan 1 tucat


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

13-as egy szerencsétlen vagy szerencsés szám


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

14 osztható 2vel és 7-tel


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

15-ről nem tudok semmit


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

16 a szerencseszámom


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

17 primszám, csak 1gyel és önmagával osztható


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

18 ról nem tudok semmit megint


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

19 szintén prím


----------



## Mezso80 (2010 Augusztus 4)

20 vége a sornak


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Jani vagyok. Ez még játéknak is tetszetős.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Írj ide amit akarsz.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Békarokka, kenyérpiritó, almás pite...


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az út az, ami különlegessé tesz.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Amikor nem nemesít az út, akkor is különlegessé tesz?


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!
Most olvasom az oldalt.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sok anyag összegyült már.
Köszi, mindenkinek.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az angol kiejtéssel szenvedek.
Tud ajánlani valaki valami használhatót e tárgyban?


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szia. Pjoz. Azt hiszem itt csak a 20 hozzászólást tudod leginkább összeszedni.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

De én új vagyok itt...


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egyébként nekem az segített amikor tanulni akartam, hogy a szótárban van fonetikus leírás is a szavakra, ha megtanulod a jelek kiejtését akkor szótárból bármelyik szót ki tudod ejteni.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 4)

S mára van tíz hozzászólásom, holnapra is hagyok, hacsak böngészés közben nem teljesítem... Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Sziasztok!*

*Meg van valakinek az ELO angol -kezdő anyaga?*
*Üdv.*


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

pjoz írta:


> *Sziasztok!*
> 
> *Meg van valakinek az ELO angol -kezdő anyaga?*
> *Üdv.*


 

gf


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szia!

Te is a 20 üzenetért küzdesz? 
Üdv


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Jó neked, én még csak 7-nél járok.


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

gyujtom a hozzaszolasokat


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szia!

Én még új vagyok itt. Valóban lelehet tölteni it valamit?
Üdv


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

En is uj vagyok, gondolom letoltei is lehet majd az oldalrol


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

nehezen megy ez a dolog


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Én is a hozzászólásokra hajtok.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Neked már majdnem meg is van.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Én még elszórakozhatok itt egy ideig.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Régóta tanulsz angolul?


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Van még itt valaki rajtam kívül?


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Úgy látom, hogy egyedül maradtam.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Már csak öt hozzászólás kell.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Pontosabban csak 3.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

2.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Tetszik az oldal, csak egy kicsit macerás a 20-as korlát.


----------



## pjoz (2010 Augusztus 4)

Akkor most már letölthetek valamit?


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Látom nem csak én szenvedem a regisztrációval


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Amúgy üdv mindenkinek. én próbáltam már könyvet is feltölteni, több kevesebb sikerrel. Ha érdekel benneteket az ezoterika címszó alatt találjátok.


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

Na még azt hiszem olvasgatni fogtok itt engem kicsit, mert még kell egy két levél...


----------



## cucmok (2010 Augusztus 4)

ez biztos egy teszt, mennyire vagyok/unk kitartó/ak....


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

*kérdés*



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


hali de bármit lehet irni?


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

San írta:


> Én inditanék témát,mivel azt kérdezik /miért nem inditok egy újat/mert nemtudom hol lehet inditanii.Ha a forumba megyek nem engednek tovább.
> Csak "chat"-tal tudok komunikálni.


én sem tudok miről ini!


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

ha valaki segiteni tudna


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

bár mit irhatok?


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagy kérdezhetek?


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

húúsz üzi!!


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem gondoltam hogy ijen nehéz


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

de ugy látom igen!


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

de próbálkozom


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

csak sikerül


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem adom fel


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

kitartó vagyok


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

hátha sikerül


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

nekem is talán


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

szét nézek


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

és kérek még segitséget


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

holnap megint benézek


----------



## pecu (2010 Augusztus 4)

addig is sziasztok


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok, szép napot minden ide tévedőnek, aki(k) feltételezem, szintén újonnan regisztráltak és hajtanak a kellő mennyiségű kezdő hozzászólásra.
Budapesti légkörkép: fehős, időnként kikandikál a Nap és még mindig nem kell a szomszédba menni a melegért, bár már egy hidegfronton és esőkön túl vagyunk.


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

2) Akkor gyártsunk egy picit...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

3) ...még veszek egy mély levegőt...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

..s míg kifújom, küldök még egy mondatot...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

S hogy ne legyek unalmas, egy kis olvasnivaló az itt sündörgőknek: 

Ketten támasztják a pultot a kocsmában.
- Látom üres a poharad. Kérsz még egyet?
- Dehogy kérek! Mi a francot kezdjek két üres pohárral?!


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

...folytatva, de nem lapozva:

Egy részeg ember bemegy a kocsmába, és még inni akar. A kocsmáros már nem akarja kiszolgálni, de a férfi tovább erősködik.
- Jól van - mondja a kocsmáros - ha be tudod bizonyítani, hogy még nem vagy túl részeg, kiszolgállak. Nyomj le itt 10 fekvőtámaszt a pult előtt... Ha sikerül, kapsz inni.
Az ember nekiáll és elkezdi nyomni a fekvőtámaszokat. Éppen akkor nyit be a kocsmába egy másik részeg, és gondolkozva megáll a szokatlan gyakorlatot végző úr előtt majd egy kis idő múlva megszólal:
- Hmm, sok mindent hallottam már, volt úgy, hogy valaki részeg volt, és ellopták a kabátját. Olyanról is hallottam, hogy valaki részeg volt, s ellopták a pénztárcáját. Dehogy a nőt kilopták volna alóla, arról még nem hallottam.


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

...tudom, HRRRRR..... , de még folytatása jön:

Két részeg megy hazafelé, az egyik elesik:
- Hé, cimbora, ne hagyj itt, emelj fel!
Mire a másik:
- Arra nem vagyok képes, de ha akarod melléd fekhetek.


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Lapozzunk, talán valami más is legyen:

...közben elszólított a kötelesség, de azonnal folytatom...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Kisvártatva...


A kommunista idők hőskorában, valahol a Szovjetunióban felveszi a párttitkár
a telefont, hogy figyelmeztesse a jerevániakat egy erős földrengésre:

- Elvtársam, tudomásunkra jutott, hogy Önöknél 8-as erősségű földalatti mozgások lesznek, a Richter szerint!

- Köszönöm elvtársam, intézkedünk! - hangzott a válasz.
Eltelik egy hét... Semmi visszajelzés . Két hét... Semmi .
Majd egy hónap múlva csörög a telefon Moszkvában, Jerevánból jelentkeznek:

- Továris, köszönjük a figyelmeztetést. Richtert és nyolc társát letartóztattuk és kivégeztük, ezzel a földalatti mozgolódásokat megszüntettük, csak nem tudtunk eddig telefonálni, mert k.rva nagy földrengés volt errefelé...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

A továbbiak részletekben:

4/1.:
Egy fickó feltűnő hirdetésre lesz figyelmes egy jeruzsálemi lámpaoszlopon: beszélő kutya eladó. Azonnal a megadott címre megy, becsönget, és a tulajtól megtudja, hogy a kutya a kertben található. Hátrabattyog és megszólítja a nagytestű fehér labradort: 
- Szóval te tudsz beszélni... 
- Uhum, jön a válasz. 
- És mi a történeted? 
És a kutyából dől a szó: 
(...)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

4/2.:
(...) Tudod, egész kicsi voltam, amikor a gazdim észrevette, hogy emberi tulajdonságokkal rendelkezem, és elmesélte egy barátjának, aki a Moszadnál dolgozott. Már másnap bevitettek a központba, ahol néhány keresztkérdést tettek fel, majd azonnal munkába állítottak. Szobákban üldögéltem, ahol kémek, a világ vezetői, terroristák és hasonló fontos alakok fordultak meg, akik közül senkiben sem keltett gyanút a jelenlétem; senki sem gondolta, hogy egy élő lehallgató-berendezés vagyok. 
(...)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

4/3.:
(...) Egy idő után eluntam a dolgot, és otthagytam a Moszadot. A gazdim ekkor a repülőtéren szerzett a számomra munkát. Ott a biztonsági szolgálat alkalmazott és főleg az volt a feladatom, hogy sétálgassak a várócsarnokban és kihallgassam az emberek beszélgetéseit, időnként telefonbeszélgetéseit. Meg voltak elégedve velem, mert kaptam egy csomó kitüntetést, és persze mindig extra porció csontot is, jóllehet az nem volt kóser. Ebben az időben nősültem és csináltam egy csomó utódot, akik szintén eléggé intelligensek; jókat beszélgetünk. Imádják a vicceket. De ugye az idő fölöttem is elszállt, nyugdíjas korú lettem, és hát most már nincs is talán szükség rám. 
(...)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

4/4.:
(...) A pasas el van ájulva, siet a gazdához és az árat akarja gyorsan megtudni.
- Tíz dollár.
- Micsoda? Csak tíz dollár? Ez a kutya fantasztikus! Miért adja ilyen olcsón?!
- Hazudós. Soha nem dolgozott a Moszadnál.


----------



## sutyika (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## drenadar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Halihó mindenkinek!


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

No akkor még néhány sor:

Jön pár (pont páros lesz, 6 db) mondás:


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

drenadar írta:


> Halihó mindenkinek!



Akor halihó! ...bár jelenleg legfeljebb haliESŐ-ről lehetne szó...


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ötletként beidézhető az idézetek közé (SMS helyett használható pl. e-mail):

"Ezt az SMS-t küldd el annak, akit szeretsz, akit kedvelsz, akit
gyűlölsz, és akivel le akarsz feküdni, aztán gondolkodj, hogy te miért kaptad ..."


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

További idézet:

"Mostanában annyit dolgozom, hogy már kezd az ivás rovására menni."
(ismeretlen)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Újabb:

"Tegnap este, amikor hazaértem, a feleségem arra kért, hogy vigyem el
valami drága helyre. Kivittem a benzinkúthoz." (ismeretlen)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Na még kettőt mára:

"A legbiztosabb jele annak, hogy létezik intelligens élet a Földön kívül az az, hogy még nem próbáltak kapcsolatba lépni velünk."


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Az idegbaj öröklődő betegség. Én is a gyerekeimtől kaptam."
(ismeretlen)


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 4)

Mára ennyit, majd holnap folyt.köv. 

Mindenkinek szép (szebb) napot!!!!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hová levél,hová levél lelkem ifjúsága..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

ha én azt tudnám..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

tíz felett..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

már egyre könnyebb..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ezt a számot most ki nem mondom..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Most nézem..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ez már 2/3-ad..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nekiveselkedünk..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

a négy negyednek..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nagy levegő..


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

és...


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Bemutatkozás*



totalcar írta:


> Hmm néha kimarad egy-egy betű... Beleborult a boros kóla a billentyűzetembe és kissé összeragadtak a gombok



Sziasztok

uzika vagyok, nemrég regisztráltam, egyenlőre gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## XonBarracuda (2010 Augusztus 4)

Bingo!!!!


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

"Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről írjak így hirtelen."


----------



## mogyika23 (2010 Augusztus 4)

" Jó napot kívánok" -megint


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ha józanul nem hiszel semmiféle istenben, most mégis ott motoszkál benned valamiféle hála - ajándékot kaptál, és nincs kinek megköszönni.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hiányzik az, aki valaha voltam. Otthont akarok újra, érted? És igazi barátokat. Tudod, olyan barátságokat, amelyekben valaha hittünk. Azok hiányoznak. És te is.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Olyan voltam, mint egy eltévedt hold - a planéta, amely körül keringtem, megsemmisült valamilyen katasztrófafilm-szerű kataklizmában -, de én csak kerengtem tovább szorosan a hűlt helye körül, fittyet hányva a gravitáció törvényeire.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Seregnyi kétségbeesett ember keresgél, nem a mában, hanem a távoli, fészkes múltban-jövőben, csak éppen nem tudják, hogy mit, amiként a jelenükkel sem tudnak mit kezdeni.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Jobbra vágyunk, mert ahol vagyunk, ott nem jó nekünk. Valami mindig hiányzik, még a legszerencsésebb életekből is. És ami hiányzik, az - figyeld meg - mindig a legfontosabb.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Hideg van, olyan hideg, hogy a csontjaimig hatol, csak egy dolog melegít fel, ha rád gondolok. Bárcsak visszatérhetnék hozzád!


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Pontosan az az ember hiányzik életemből, akinek levelet szeretnék írni.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Oly régen és annyira hiányzol, hogy már kívül hordom az idegvégződéseimet.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nem fáj semmi, csak a kipirult arcok és a mosolyok, amik fecskékként röpdösnek a teremben.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egy apának pokol az, ha gyermekei nélkül van.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Mint a szerelem, a magánélet is akkor a legnyilvánvalóbb, amikor nincs.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Korunkkal az a baj, hogy tele van útjelző táblákkal, de sehol sincs megjelölve a cél.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ha nem gondolsz is rám ezer évig, én egy órán belül ezerszer gondolok majd rád.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ha van, veled van. Ha nincs már, -
akkor is.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az élet nem egyéb, mint hiányérzetek összessége.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

A magány: nagy társaság; az elhagyottsághoz legalább kettő kell.


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Azt úgy sem tudod elérni, hogy olyan helyre menjek, ahol te nem vagy! - mondtam. - Az nekem a pokol lenne.


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Huh még csak a 13ik üzenetnél tartok.Remélem hamar meglesz a többi is


----------



## uzika (2010 Augusztus 4)

Azt úgy sem tudod elérni, hogy olyan helyre menjek, ahol te nem vagy! - mondtam. - Az nekem a pokol lenne.


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Szevasz uzika.Látom elérted a 20 hozzászolást grat neked


----------



## fortune (2010 Augusztus 4)

Evvel most átlépem az álomhatárt


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 4)

hajra hozzaszolok! remelem ez az, ahogy ezt csinalni kell...


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ez jó


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

q


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

hey


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

qqqq


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## KiPanka (2010 Augusztus 4)

???


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

no, akkor most gyorsan belehúzok.


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ha egy kacsa nem tud úszni, attól még nem a víz a hülye.


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod melyik felét.


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egy tetőablakot csináltattam a lakásomban. A felettem lakók erre dühösek lettek.


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## norshe (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ready, steady, go! szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## ZER (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

hát engem is aggasztott hogy hogyan is gyűjtsek össze 20 hozzászólást.
Ha leakartam tölteni valamit kiadott egy ablakot...és ott volt hogy "ebben a témában" nem is vettem észre hogy ide is lehet írnia vakságom...


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

hát jó akkor látom valakinek kíváló kreativitása van
én is számokat írnék ha nem baj?D


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

huu még másodpercet is kell várni


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

pedig már klubbot is alakítottamés vicceket is írtam meg idézeteket azt nem számolta?


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem baj akkor most majd fogjaha minden igaz


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

totalcar írta:


> Aggasztott,hogy hogy fogom összeszedni azt a 20 hsz.-t,de szemrevételezve a lehetőségeket,nem is lesz oly bonyolult.  Kösziii!


 

engem nem akar beengedni


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

szèp napot


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

bocsi,de nem tudok mit irni


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr csak 9


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr csak 7


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr csak 5


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

vagy èn nem tudok


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

jo az oldal


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

eddig ez a legjobb


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr csak 4 kell


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

3 kell


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

2 kell


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

màr csak 1


----------



## loretta25 (2010 Augusztus 4)

ès megvan


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

hát nekem megvan kereken a húsz ezen kívűl és még mindig nem enged dolgokat megnézni..vagy letölteni...


----------



## Szöszikee (2010 Augusztus 4)

ezt komolyan nem értem....:S


----------



## eduso1984 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*sziasztok*

Mär most imädom ezt az oldalt. hihetetlen, hogy mennyi mindent le lehet itt tölteni.


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

tenyleg nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

mar alig varom, ,hogy kigyuljon a 20


----------



## kakucskatalin (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem is tudom hany van nekem


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Csók...

Tüzes mint a parázs
Jobb mint a simogatás,
Szebb mint a nyíló tulipán
Kedves mint ésdesanyám


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

az előző verset 1991-ben írtam


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Egyszer véget ér a nyár
Elmegy, vissza nem néz már a lány...
S te hiába várod,
mert szívszerelmed benne látod....


----------



## dalmark (2010 Augusztus 4)

jó estét


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

"nekem adtad a felnőtt lét egy részét...
de megtagadtad tőlem egészét"


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdv


----------



## dalmark (2010 Augusztus 4)

egy darabig eljátszom,hogy 20 legyen


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Az erdőben járva... 
halkan, egymagam,
egy szóra vártam, 
de becsaptam magam.
Vártam egy csókra,
csak néhány bókra...
és egy-két édes
hal szerelmes szóra...
Az erdőben járva,
titkon, egyedűl
Csak őrá vágytam,
de messze elkerül.


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

úgy látom neked összejött...


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

egyszer volt egy szúnyog, nagyobb volt egy lónál...


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

kisütöttük a zsírját, több volt egy akónál...


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

nem tudom tovább


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Van egy tündéri, két éves kislányom


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

A kedvence jelenleg a Micimackó... remélem kinövi


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

azért sokat kell írni a 20 hoz


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

7


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## zera81 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hát ezt nem értem... már elég rég regeltem ha jól látom meg van a 20 is... de mégsem tudok valamit megnézni...


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

na még egy


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## kicsigizi (2010 Augusztus 4)

lllll


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

qq


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

wq


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

oo


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

uo


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

bn


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Ez a fórum nagyon jó!


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Nagyon sok jó ötletet kaptam, arra, hogy mit érdemes elolvasni.


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Heje, látom egy cipőben járunk.


----------



## horvathne82 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Soha emlesz így meg a kellő hozzászólásszám.


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

t


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

k


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

á


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

ú


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

mm


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

gf


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

zf


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

pl


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

uf


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

td


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

gjkol


----------



## Heje13 (2010 Augusztus 4)

hih


----------



## Egerbete (2010 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## Egerbete (2010 Augusztus 4)

2


----------



## Egerbete (2010 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Egerbete (2010 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## Mohanéni (2010 Augusztus 4)

*annyira szeretnék letölteni...*

Mi a frásznak kellenek ezek a korlátok? Valaki fél, hogy csak hirtelen letöltök egy óravázlatot?


----------



## Mohanéni (2010 Augusztus 4)

Van egyáltalán fent valaki?


----------



## eszti78 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit!
Én is most érkeztem, és a 20 hozzászólásomat gyűjtöm...
MLM-es és ezoterikus könyveket szeretnék majd letölteni. Network marketinggel foglalkozom, a csoportomat fogom képezni velük.


----------



## eszti78 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Mohanéni, ezzel nem vagy egyedül...
Én is nagyon szeretnék már letölteni. Gondolom a fórum úgy az igazi, ha az emberek nézegetik és olvassák. Még az is lehet, hogy nagyon értékes és érdekes tartalmakat találunk a magunk szórakoztatására.
További szép estét!


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

nekem is kéne még pár hozzáazólás


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*khm*



San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


na mi van már hogy nem megyhttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

szóval


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

kitaláltam


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

KicsiG13 írta:


> b


http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

hogy


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

majd


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

ilona.icu írta:


> igen



http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

szavanként


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

fogok


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

ide


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

dobogi írta:


> majd



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_surprised.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

írni


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Mohanéni írta:


> Mi a frásznak kellenek ezek a korlátok? Valaki fél, hogy csak hirtelen letöltök egy óravázlatot?



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

csipi88910 írta:


> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_surprised.gif



kell a 20 hozzászólás és tök muris 20 mp-ként szavakat irogatni éjfélkor


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

nah remélem ennyi elég volt mert kezdek begőzölni


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

ilyeeen nincs :S:S....még kell irnom:S...de nem tudom, hogy mennyit


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

akkor mesélek a mai napomról :


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

rettentően unalmas volt...mostanság összefolynak a napok....de olvasok sokat


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 4)

totalcar írta:


> Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 4)

és kezd zavarni, h mindig kiirja h minimum 2 napos regisztráció kell és 20 hozzászólás


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Heje13 írta:


> zf



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

hogy a többi értelmetlen "korlátról" ne is beszéljek


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

de ezt is csa azért irom, h végr meglegyen már az a 20


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

de dehogy sem akar meglenni


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szokolradio írta:


> 5



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

pedig csak a twilight saga könyveket akarom lehúzni


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

és össze fogott ellenem minden


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

dttyke91 írta:


> olyan



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

most bedurciztam


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Szasz75 írta:


> 5



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mad.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

elszámolok 10 ig


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kakucskatalin írta:


> tenyleg nagyon jo az oldal



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/new_littleangel.gif


----------



## dobogi (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

dttyke91 írta:


> olyan



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jmiskolci írta:


> 14



http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

b


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

betti0929 írta:


> ~ Igen, ő a legjobb barátnőm. Az esküvőmön ő lesz a koszorúslány, a gyerekemnek ő lesz a keresztanyja, és mikor idősek otthonába kerülünk, vele fogok kő-papír-ollót játszani



http://canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/love-smiley-024.gif


----------



## Becenév_001 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Mindhalálig RnR!


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jó


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jk


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

rock,metal


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

csa


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ő


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lk


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

é


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

á


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

n


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ó


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

z


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

cd


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

vb


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

yí


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

bfre


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ui


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kloi


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

gfde


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mnb


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jht


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lélééo


----------



## csipi88910 (2010 Augusztus 5)

áő


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

*-*

-


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## noeru (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## tomacher (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

Na!


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

Indu a következő 10-es.


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

8...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

7...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

6...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

5....


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

4...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

3...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

2...


----------



## Babica (2010 Augusztus 5)

1...


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hát ehhez én is csak ennyit tudok fűzni.


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## Benszi (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

de gyors voltál
21


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

22


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

23


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

24


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

25


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

26


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

27


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

28


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

29


----------



## Rika13 (2010 Augusztus 5)

30 csak, hogy kerek legyen


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

*wehe*

Jöttem összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.. tehát már csak 19 van hátra .


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

nekem már csak 12!


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

nem nagyon értem, hogy erre mi szükség van, ha így is lehet...?


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

sebaj, így is jó


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

csak egy könyvet szeretnék


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

amúgy nagyon remek ez az oldal


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

na már csak 7


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

furi, de


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

köszönet!


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

start


----------



## mattya (2010 Augusztus 5)

nem értem, megvan a 21 és mégsem enged letölteni :-(


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 5)

mogyika23 írta:


> "Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről írjak így hirtelen."


Szia Uzika!
Ha nem hirtelen írsz valamit, az is jó!


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 5)

mattya írta:


> nem értem, megvan a 21 és mégsem enged letölteni :-(


Szia! Hogy lehet az, hogy a regid kelte Jan 2009 és mégis új vagy itt?????


----------



## henrietta24 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ezer koszonet


----------



## Hoagie (2010 Augusztus 5)

ez az, mit éreztem


----------



## Mizar (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hoagie írta:


> ez az, mit éreztem


Hihi... Érzed a 21-et?


----------



## susanmayer (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

*köszi*

Köszönet a CH stábjának, hogy ennyi hasznos tartalmat elérhetővé tesznek


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

Bár nem tudom, a 20 hozzászólásom miről is fog szólni...


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

De a letölthető könyvekért mindent!


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

:


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

:-


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

Azt hiszem írok vicceket...


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én is jól szórakozom és az olvasók is remélhetőleg


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Hogy hívják a balszerencsét okozó ravaszdit?
- Katasztróka.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hova járnak a csúnya fiúk iskolába? - Zámbó Gimibe!


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Hogy hívják a feledékeny indiánt?
- ???
- Asszem.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Milyen nevet ad a szőke nő a zebrájának?
- ???
- Pöttyös.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Mi az? Feldobják zöld, leesik piros, és nyávog?
- ???
- Görögdinnye macskára esett!


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Hol találod meg a nagy Ő-t?
- ???
- Caps lock + kis ő.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Miről álmodik az éhes disznó?
- ???
- Szünetmentes tápról.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Mi az abszolút impotencia?
- ???
- Amikor egy férfinak se férfiassága, se kövér bankszámlája, se luxuskocsija nincsen.


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Mi a különbség a szomszéd gyerek hegedűje és a vöröshagyma között?
- ???
- Ha a hegedűt aprítod fel, akkor nem sírsz


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

- Mi a különbség a depressziós és a transzszexuális között?
- ???
- Depressziós: "Depi vagyok, öngyi leszek!" Transzszexuális: "Peti vagyok, Gyöngyi leszek!"


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

lassan megvan a 20...


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

de azért még a kedvenc viccem alant


----------



## Boda_A (2010 Augusztus 5)

Megy a púpos a temetőben. Eléugrik egy kis törpe és megkérdezi:
- Púpos mi van a hátadon?
- Egy púp.
- Kell az neked?
- Nem.
És láss csodát a púpos felegyenesedik és rendesen jár. Boldogan megy be a városba, amikor találkozik a sántával. Neki is elmondja a történetet. A sánta fejvesztve rohan a temetőbe. Elé is odaugrik a törpe és megkérdezi:
- Mi van a hátadon sánta?
- Semmi.
- Nesze itt egy púp.


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

cvnnv


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

cngnn


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

jhlhgjooztru ,ghf


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

jf turt uuk dgj djfjzluil mf djrt zuefgj tdzchn z dz dz dzjd dgf


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

jzszt zj zd jdfxg nckmt jzrj wstr jast awezt rzjgfhj,bl


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

gjd fz


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

cnbvmfku uzdffffffkchvjm fgkmf dukdd tzuk dzk dzktdzkutkekekutkekekut ek


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

cvhm hk tz jetz e kz k kttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttzukkkkkkkkkkkg dh jfztdezt


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

zzzzzzzzzzzfffffffffffffjjjjjjjjjjjjjjmmmmmmmmmssssssssssssiiiiiiiiii77777777776555555555555 jjjjjjjmccccccccccggggggggggllllllllllliozzzzzzzzzrrrrrrrrrrrujjjjjjjjjjjkl


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

bnfjf


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

kkztzrr


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

zzzzzzzzzzuiiiiiiiii


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

jjjjjjjzr


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

ffj


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

hggfdrh


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

ghjdf


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

turutru


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

ggdhdhdh


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

hcchchch


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

hddddhdhdhjg


----------



## troyyya (2010 Augusztus 5)

vjbmfjhg


----------



## f11986 (2010 Augusztus 5)

milyen idő van nálatok?


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

hát nem a legjobb


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

basszus ide aztán van irva ,jópár oldal van már


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

de soká lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

KonczAnn írta:


> mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás tulajdonképpen?????




nah látod ezt kérdeztem már én is
de még nem jöttem rá


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

már csak 16


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

de ez még rengeteg


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

miért pont 20?


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

ki találta ezt ki h pont 20 legyen,


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

olyan lassan jön ösze...


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

de biztos van értelme


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

csak én nem látom


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

7 (mi ez a 20 másodperces korlát?)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

nah már csak 9


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

8 (így tényleg lassan jön össze)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

9 (trallala)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

10 (subidubi)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

11 (túl gyosan kattintok)


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

12 (pamparamparam)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

13 (ez egy szerencsétlen szám)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

14 (+6 az 20)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

3 nem csak Te


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

15 (+5=20)


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

16 (már kevesebb mint 5 üzi)


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

17 (és még három)


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## tin (2010 Augusztus 5)

20 (tataaaaam!!!!) - és most elmegyek ebédelni


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

Emily Bronte - Nem érhet kétségbeesés

Nem érhet kétségbeesés,
míg csillag gyúl az éjben,
míg harmatos az alkony és
reggel arany nap ég fenn.

Kétség nem győzhet rajtad itt,
hulljon bár könnyek árja:
akit szerettél nincs-e mind 
veled, szívedbe zárva?

Sírsz, mint más. Kínod sóhaját 
kettőzi szél nyögése,
s bús tél hint sápadt zúzmarát
az őszi holt levélre.

Mégis száz friss virág virul:
sorsod a sorsuk, hidd el.
Menj hát tovább. Járj szótlanul,
de soha megtört szívvel


----------



## ranee (2010 Augusztus 5)

Egy tök szép vers
CSak hogy valami szépet is olvassatok:9
Ha rátaláltok


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

első hozzászólás


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

harmadik


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

nefgyedik


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

\\m/ot


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

bocsánat, de vannak dolgok, amik itt vannak s nagyon kellenek.


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

s újra...


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

s újra....


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

most látom csak, két üzenetemet köszönték meg


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

csodálom, hiszen összesen nincs meg a húsz


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

Csodás napunk van, nemdebár?


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

Barackvirág és cseresznyevirág


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

bárhol, és itt is


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

"Ott a Moszkva tér mögött végre megvilágosodhatnál,


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ott a Moszkva tér mögött, a Fény utcai piacnál


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

Mindegy, hogy zöldséget vagy húst veszel


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

Jó minőségű szárított datolya nagy tételben eladó


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

akarjuk, akkor nem lesz, ha akarjuk, akkor meg igen


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ugyanolyan nyomorultul pusztulsz el!"


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hat


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

hú, minjárt letellik a húsz hozzászólás-vajon miért?


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

"Ne ölj, vagy ne élj ez ugyanaz a kérdés!"


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

18-adik, az már szép szám


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kug


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

li


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

"Ez az ember magába beszél.


----------



## tojásfej (2010 Augusztus 5)

húúússssz!


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

dfdg


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

Bele beszél saját magába."


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

rewftrre


----------



## Endymion (2010 Augusztus 5)

Balkán Tourist


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fdg


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

sfsdf


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

zttrz


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hztrzrtzrt


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

thrtere t e twet ewt wz


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mire jó ez,


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fdfdgdfg


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

rrgdgdfgdf


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fdgdfgd


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fogsalom


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

pokolgép


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ossian


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mivanmááááá


----------



## lezuziusz002 (2010 Augusztus 5)

nemigz


----------



## Gabi66 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

ujra


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

egyedül...


----------



## black_baccara (2010 Augusztus 5)

s végül is kész


----------



## helguccia (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## mombasa (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Helló Mindenki!*

Szeretek ismerkedni,gondolkodó ,inteligens emberekkel.
15-éve emberekkel foglalkozom,tanulok és tanitok,a pszihologia ezotéria,és a haladás érdekel,a kifogásokat nem kedvelem.


----------



## Herr (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## Herr (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## bogika75 (2010 Augusztus 5)

asdgfas


----------



## bogika75 (2010 Augusztus 5)

fadfdadfaf


----------



## bogika75 (2010 Augusztus 5)

+8654321


----------



## dompetke (2010 Augusztus 5)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...








köszi, nekem megvan a 20 és mégse enged letölteni egy számot, és nemtom mi az oka..................................


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

trhzdfgh


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

jhljrszhgf


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

jkb


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

cvxcvyxdcv


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

xbxccvx


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

ggfddfsd


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

vxb cyvb


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

vcbycb


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

fgsdgsdgf


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

zdghjdghj


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

lihpiou


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

lhlkhjlkj


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

hbkb


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

=)


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hm


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## Dorcsika89 (2010 Augusztus 5)

abc


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Gyüjtögetek....


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Aztán veszek minden féle szépet és jót...


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én azért regisztráltam, mert kolléganőm szerint ez a honlap a pedagógusok Mennyországa.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sz


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

É


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Még kell 10 üzenet.


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

P


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Mikor lesz meg a 20?


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

N


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pedig én olyan kíváncsi vagyok a letölthető anyagokra...


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Neked vagy nekem?


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Már csak 7 üzenet.


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nekem 6...Neked 4


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Na még egy.


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nem is! Neked már csak 2


----------



## janeeka (2010 Augusztus 5)

Szép napot, Mindent Mi Jó Neked!!!


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nehéz feladat


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszönöm!  Neked pedig összejött a 20.


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hm...miért nem süt a nap?


----------



## Panna84 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Már csak egy!


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

Panna84 írta:


> Hm...miért nem süt a nap?


itt se süt :-(


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

inkább felhős az ég


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

ámbár nincs túl hideg


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

de szerintem lesz még nyár


----------



## b_lujza (2010 Augusztus 5)

...remélem...


----------



## hummer10 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ok


----------



## hummer10 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lesz még nyár


----------



## eber1234 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Jó, hogy létezik ez a portál, elképesztő irodalmi kincs halmozódott itt fel.


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

hello


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

itt éppen vihar van


----------



## bigcolos (2010 Augusztus 5)

miért nemtudok még semmit csinálni? 2nap letelt, 20 hozzászólás megvan:S


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

lizhkh


----------



## Tothzx (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Üdv*

Üdv nektek, tudjátok, hogy lehet feltölteni?


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

jbkjb


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

kn.,nmél,m


----------



## Herr (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

ljhlknhl


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

én sem tudok semmit csinálni


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

miért


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én elsősorban zenével foglalkozom.


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

::: 3


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

::::4


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

gdhfh


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 5


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 6


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 7


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

ghsdfasdfgsd


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 8


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 9


----------



## dkrisztin (2010 Augusztus 5)

miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 10


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 11


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 12


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 13


----------



## sorokinV (2010 Augusztus 5)

fgjfghfg


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 14


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 15


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

_Pillanatnyilag_ várok: *16 *


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Pillanatnyilag* várok: _17_


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pillanatnyilag várok: 18


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

_Pillanatnyilag várok: 19 
_


----------



## BlyJ (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Pillanatnyilag várok: 20*


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én se haver. Jó volna, de üres vagyok teljesen.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Én nem tudom mennyi kéne még!


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Többet is küldtem.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Persze összevissza minden hova


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Eddig próbáltam értelmes, hasznos válaszokat adni


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

De, ha egyszer nem tudok mit írni!!!!!!!!


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Jézus, még mindig nincs jogosultságom!


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ép Hannah Montana énekel a tévében, jaj de utálom


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Kismalaaaac engedj beeeeeeee!!!


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Aballister Bonaduce hosszan, keményen meredt a tükörben csillámló képre. Hófútta, jéggel fedett hegységek húzódtak végtelenül a szeme előtt: a legkietlenebb vidék az egész Birodalmakban. Csak annyit kellett tennie, hogy belép a tükörbe, ki a Nagy Gleccserre.
-Jössz, Druzil? – kérdezte a mágus denevérszárnyú ördögöcskéjét.
Druzil maga köré kerítette bőrszárnyait, mintha meg akarná fontolni a kérdést.
– Nem nagyon szeretem a hideget – szólt végül. Szemlátomást nem volt ínyére, hogy részt vegyen ebben a vadászatban.
[FONT=&quot]– Én sem – felelte Aballister, és bűvös gyűrűt húzott az ujjára, hogy az megvédje őt a gyilkos fagytól[/FONT]


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ez salvatore egyik műve, ha érdekel Pap ciklus a regény neve


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

– De a yote csak a Nagy Gleccseren terem meg – Aballister visszafordult a varázstükör felé, mely az utolsó mérföldkövet jelentette küldetése befejezése és hódítása kezdete előtt. A havas táj most csendesnek látszott, bár sötét felhők szürkéllettek bal-jóslatúan az égbolton, s a várható vihar hátráltathatta a vadászatot, akár napokra is.
– Oda kell mennünk – folytatta Aballister, inkább önmagának, mint az ördögöcskének. Hangja elhalkult, ahogy visszasüllyedt emlékei közé, életének két évvel korábbi fordulópontjához, a Zűrzavar Korához. Már akkor is erős volt, csak nem tudta, merre menjen.
Talona istennő avatárja azonban megmutatta neki az utat.
Aballister elmosolyodott, aztán el is nevette magát, és visszafordult Druzil felé, aki megmutatta neki, hogyan okozzon örömét a Mérgek Úrnőjének.
– Gyere csak, kedves Druzil – folytatta Aballister. – Te hoztad el nekem a káosz átkának receptjét, ezért velem kell jönnöd, hogy segíts megtalálni az utolsó hozzávalót is.
Az ördögöcske fölegyenesedett, kibontotta szárnyait, aztán együtt léptek át a mágikus tükrön, a süvítő szélbe.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

EZ a folytatás. Döntsd el olvasod-e?


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Biztos vagyok benne, hogy már küldtem ezelött egy csomót.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

De akkor miért nem enged letölteni ezekkel együtt?


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Lehet, hogy sokkal értelmesebb hozzászólásokat kénee küldenem?


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Vagy nem jó helyre írtam?


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

De, az is lehet, hogy eltart egy darabig mire észre veszik.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ha így van akkor nekem végem van.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Pedig nekem kell az Orkkirály, Salvatore szintén.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Bárki aki elküldi az e-mail címemre([email protected]) azt áldani fogom halálom után is.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Mint egy belső hang, úgy fáj a fejem tőle. Repkednek a gondolatok, de egyet se tudok megfogni.


----------



## davido1 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Éljen, megvan megvan megvan


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

sziasztok:]
na most elkezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hogy telt a mai napotok?: )


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Ő egy kedves német illusztrátor asszonyság. Nézzétek meg munkáit.

http://katrinwiehle.de/


----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Büntetlen.


----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üzenet.


----------



## Cicakuki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Gyüjtés.


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

gfhfh


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

ejnye


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

megy ez


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

bla-bla


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

bla-b


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

hát akkor


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

hi-hi


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Köszönet a topikért.


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

azert nem szeretnek csak ertelmetlen uzeneteket irni, mindossze csak anyira amenyire van ertelme a 20 uzenetnek


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tovabra is magyar szinkronos DVD k linkjeit keresem


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

nem tudom hogy van e kulon topic ahol csak kulon DVD ek vannak


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

letoltesre jdownloadert hasznalom, mert nagyon jo tob ingyenes tarolohelyrol valo letoltesre


----------



## mutyur55 (2010 Augusztus 5)

rere


----------



## mutyur55 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## mutyur55 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

az uzenetek szamabol latom hogy sokan hasznaljak ezt az uzenolehetoseget


----------



## mutyur55 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

azt hiszem elobre vagyok


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.Örülök,hogy regisztrálhattam az oldalra.


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ha birom meg egy kicsit idegekkel lehet hogy ma melesz a husssssz


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*üdvözlet*

1


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*üdvözlet*

2


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## mutyur55 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

en eloszor regenyeket irtam magamrol, majd az internetrol, stb.. 
de amikor lattam a tobiek uzeneteit rajottem hogy lejob sorszamokat irni mert ugy lealab tudod hol tratasz


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

ha meg jo szamolok ez lesz a 19dik


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## pucur78 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Kihasználom a topik adta lehetőségeket még párszor.


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

lsm,fvlsd


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Most mar igazan szeretnek DVD filmek linkjeit talalni


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## kgabi69 (2010 Augusztus 5)

na meg egy


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## szsandor82 (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


 :


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szsandor82 írta:


> 14


15


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szsandor82 írta:


> 19


20


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

szsandor82 írta:


> 18


52


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

25


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

jmiskolci írta:


> 4


52


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

169853


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 25


 19544


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

89552


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18464


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hu, utalok ilyet tenni, de... 

18


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

blyj írta:


> pillanatnyilag várok: 20


 1556


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tzatziki írta:


> 17


25448


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tzatziki írta:


> 15


456


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 456



A tokeletes parbeszed. 

(13)


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tzatziki írta:


> 17


45862


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tzatziki írta:


> a tokeletes parbeszed.
> 454
> (13)


151


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 45862


458


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mikuc írta:


> üdvözlök mindenkit!


458


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

546


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mikuc írta:


> üdvözlök mindenkit!


4558


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 458


758


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

5853


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 4558


758


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

66


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

874347


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

7486


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

68764


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

646


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

7554


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

4861


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

Csak azért csinálom, mert másképp nem jön össze a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

86461


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

794+4


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

74866


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

7997774


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

76464


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

746876741


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

mikuc írta:


> Csak azért csinálom, mert másképp nem jön össze a 20 hozzászólás!



Csatlakozom. 

(8)


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

456666


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

786466


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

466164


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## mikuc (2010 Augusztus 5)

4354333


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

san írta:


> üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


4553


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

hajninak81 írta:


> 4553


458


----------



## hajninak81 (2010 Augusztus 5)

mikuc írta:


> 4354333


4585


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## tzatziki (2010 Augusztus 5)

na ezzel megvolnank.  marcsak a 2 napnak kell letelnie...


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Hello mindenki


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

hali


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

41


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

11


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írtam.
Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

13


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

14


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

17


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

18


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

19


----------



## molgi27 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20 - na végre!


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Találgatás*

Sziasztok!
Nekem még teljesen új a 20 üzenet írása, de meg fogom próbálni.
Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

47


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!
Ugy látom, hogy sikerült egy üzenetet megjeleníteni.
Üdv.


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

még nyolc


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

koszi


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

még hét


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

hopp elszámoltam  Már csak öt


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

negy


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

es mar ot


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

illetve három


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

kettő


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

látom Te is szívsz


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

és az uccsó


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

meg mindig rohogok


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

mar majdnem ketjegyu....


----------



## santacrusss (2010 Augusztus 5)

Nem normális dolog ez, de viccnek nem rossz. Na léptem, már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni. Szia


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

es igen


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

az biztos, de immar eljo' a szabadsag
szia!


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

barat


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

tiz felett!


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 5)

csak kicsit


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

6


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kilenc


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

10


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tizenegy


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tizenkettő


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tizenhárom


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1414141414


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

15123453324


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

16666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1777777766665555544443332221111


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

tizennyolc


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12131424565 19


----------



## Donzolee33 (2010 Augusztus 5)

20 végre


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## rantom (2010 Augusztus 5)

mázlista!


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 5)

12


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.



Sok mindenről lehet írni,általában.De ha a témád másokat is érdekel az sem utolsó szempont.


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

rantom írta:


> mázlista!



Miért te nem vagy az?


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ma voltam szép fürdőhelyen Demény községben.Nagyon kellemes fürdőzésben lehet részetek.Javaslom mindenkinek.


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ha pedig valakit érdekel az ezotéria,akkor javaslom Szurdokpüspöki megtekintését.


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

azért


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

ez


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

a


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

hozzászólási


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

limit


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

elég


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

*[FONT=&quot]A gondolkodás képessége ugyanúgy tanulható, mint bármilyen más készség[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. Nem elég intelligensnek lennünk, tudatosan el kell sajátítanunk a gondolkodás technikáit. Elvileg az iskolában mindazzal felvérteztek, amire szükségünk lehet, a gyakorlat azonban azt mutatja, hogy gyakran maguk a tanárok sem ismerik a gondolkodás alapvető mechanizmusait. [/FONT]


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

nagy


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

hülyeségnek


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Ez csak egy idézet,nem akartam vele egy tanárt sem megbántani.


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

tűnik


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

miért


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

*A jelen ereje *

A valóság az, hogy soha nem a múltban vagy a jövőben létezünk. Csak a jelen számít, az, hogy MOST miképpen gondolkodunk, érzünk, cselekszünk. Az idő kontinuumából *csak a jelen felett rendelkezhetünk*. Nem kontrollálhatjuk az idő múlását, de a jelen pillanatban van lehetőségünk arra, hogy döntéseket hozzunk. A képlet*: *nincs jövő, nincs múlt, csak a jelen létezik.


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

nincs


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

inkább


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

egy


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

minimum


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

feltöltés


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

vagy


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Ahogy az öreg bölcsek mondják, nem a cél a fontos, hanem az út, mely a célhoz vezet. *


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

az


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

hogy


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

küldjetek


----------



## tihameer (2010 Augusztus 6)

pénzt


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sikerünket 85%-ban az határozza meg, hogy milyen jártassággal rendelkezünk az emberi kapcsolatok alakításában és megtartásában.


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

tihameer írta:


> pénzt



az jó lenne mindenkinek


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

te már küldtél másnak,


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

[FONT=&quot]Mindnyájunknak vannak álmaink...






Lelkünk mélyén valamennyien hinni akarjuk: különleges adottságunk van arra, hogy javítsunk a dolgokon, hogy kedvező hatással legyünk másokra, és hogy létezésünkkel jobb hellyé tegyük ezt a világot. Életünk valamely szakaszában ott él bennünk az elképzelés arról az életminőségről, amelyre vágyunk, és amit, érzésünk szerint, megérdemlünk. Mégis, sokunknál ezeket az álmokat oly nagymértékben elhomályosítja a frusztráció és a mindennapi rutintevékenységek sokasága, hogy a továbbiakban még csak kísérletet sem teszünk azok megvalósítására. Túl sokan vannak, akiknek az álma szertefoszlik, és ezzel elveszítik a bizonyosság érzését, ami pedig a nyertesek számára elengedhetetlen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anthony Robin[/FONT]​


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

*John Pinedo: Televízió zsoltár *

A TV az én pásztorom nincs igényem másra!
Kényelmes fotelokban helyet készít nekem.
A hittől egyre távolabb vezet engem.
Lelkem lerombolja, az érzékiség és az erőszak ösvényén vezet szerkesztői nevében.
Járjak bár a keresztény felelősség köntösében, nem zavar meg semmi, hiszen a TV velem van,
Kábelei és távkapcsolója vigasztalnak engem.
Ellát minden jóval, világosságaim és törekvéseim szerint megkeni fejemet: humanizmussal és a törtetéssel az anyagiak felé. 
Kívánságaimat színig betölti.
Garantált lustaság és nemtörődömség _fog követni engem életem minden napján.
Én a TV nézők házában lakom, időtlen időkön át_.


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Szavak. Naponta elszalasztod az alkalmat, nem egyet, többet is. Nem törődsz vele. Különböző helyzetek vicsorgó játékaként éled meg gyakran, hogy ki kellene mondani, de nem.​


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mégsem teszed. Visszanyeled, elhallgatod. Akár dühödben, akár bosszúból, örömödben vagy bánatodban, vagy pusztán az élet megszokott közönyével tudod magad mögött, mintha mi sem történt volna. Elfojtod vagy kiirtod, vagy egyszerűen csak nem veszel tudomást róla.
Amikor ott van, és mondhatnál valami csúnyát, rosszat, mert megérdemli, de mosolyogva inkább legyintesz és kussolsz. És belül forr tovább valami, ami már elkezdődött veled együtt.​


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor ott van és látod, amikor mondhatnád csak úgy, de nem teszed, mert úgy gondolod, lesz még alkalom.
Amikor mondanád, de miért? Mi értelme? Amikor nem mered kinyögni, mert félsz… vagy nincs kinek.

[/FONT]


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor szándékosan nem mondasz semmit, hogy ne csak téged marjon a düh, akkor belül forr tovább valami, ami már megállíthatatlan. [/FONT]


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

[FONT=&quot]Amikor ott van és tehetetlen, és érzed, hogy nincs remény, legalább akkor… De nem… Nem mondasz semmit. Majd máskor. [/FONT]


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

De aztán nem lesz máskor. Vége. És ott maradsz magadban, velük, azokkal… Akkor belül kirobban valami, ami már megállíthatatlan és megmérgez.​


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Amikor történik valami, és visszafordíthatatlan, akkor érzed, hogy szétmar. Lassan, csendben."​


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

*[FONT=&quot]Nem szeretem a bólogató kutyát, és az üvöltő majmot.
Azt szeretem, ha csendesen lépked mellettem a tigris...[/FONT]*


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Változik a világ. Változnak az emberek, a barátaink. Semmi sem marad ugyanolyan, soha. Minden egyes nap elvesz valamit tőlünk, és még ha ad is, azon is többnyire csak veszítünk. Nehéz értékelni a dolgokat, leginkább csak utólag tesszük ezt, mert amikor benne vagyunk, nem látjuk úgy, ahogyan kéne. De nem biztos, hogy ez mindig baj.


----------



## Spaci (2010 Augusztus 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hello
I'm sorry but I don't read hungarian, I found your forum months ago and I still can't find out where I can introduce myself... I love sharing craft books and know you also share great ones 
If someone can help me...
Thank you


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hard to get that many posts without seeing what you posted before


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

But I'll get them!!!


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

I'm tired, it's late in France


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

Almost... 19th post !!!!


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

the last one for tonight, but it will be the best one


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

why can't I see the posts????????????? I'm so deceived


----------



## Yza (2010 Augusztus 6)

I'll come back tomorrow here, I hope someone will be able to explain me, I feel almost like crying


----------



## Mimi3 (2010 Augusztus 6)

fuh.. ez igen  az összevisszaság szemléltetője hihi


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Rég kerestem egy ilyen oldalt.


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Remélem lelek sok jó könyvet.


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Egy ismerős által vagyok itt.


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

5.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

6.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

7.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

8.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

9.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

10.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

11.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

12.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

13.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

14.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

15.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

16.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17.ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

18. ü


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

19.ü


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*1*

1


----------



## zsolesz888 (2010 Augusztus 6)

20.ü


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*2*

2


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*3*

3


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*4*

4


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*5*

5


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*6*

6


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*7*

7 :12:


----------



## nEAt (2010 Augusztus 6)

örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt...még majd csak a 20 üzit kell legyűrni gyorsan


----------



## nEAt (2010 Augusztus 6)

akkor egyel már meg is volnák..még ezen kívűl maradt 18...


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## cba015 (2010 Augusztus 6)

vége


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

://:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:smile:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:4::4:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

kisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:444:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:555:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:23::23::23:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:22:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:-?


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:``::``::``::``:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:11:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:00::00::00::00::00:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:?:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

:lol:


----------



## Woland01 (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h2*

köszönjük ezt a remek forumot

udv
p


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h3*

mi az ertelme ennek, ha mi mindenki csak kipipalja???
p


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h6*

6


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h8*

8


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h10*

10


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h12*

12


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h14*

14


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*18*

heves vita alakul


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*18*

ez az ertelmet


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*22*

talan megvan?


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*23*

nektek megvan a ....?


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*valasz*

hat hogyne


----------



## ferencen (2010 Augusztus 6)

*kosz*

koszi mindenkinek


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

egy


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

kettő


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

három


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

négy


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

öt


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

hat


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

hét


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

nyolc


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

kilenc


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tíz!!!


----------



## Daermond (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tizenegy


----------



## erwinke (2010 Augusztus 6)

Üdv!


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)

nyolc


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)

mar csak ot


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)

es negy


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

Azt hiszem...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...nekem is...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...gyorsan...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...össze kéne...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...szednem...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...még vagy...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...tizenhárom...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

....hozzászólást...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...bár...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...már csak...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...kilenc...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...az a tizenhárom...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...sőt...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...már ennél is...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...kevesebb...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...úgyhogy...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...én azt hiszem...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...búcsúzom is...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...ettől a topictól...


----------



## Acetater (2010 Augusztus 6)

...Hisz nincs tovább maradásom.


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*hozzászólás*

üdvözlök mindenkit!

Ismerkednék az oldalakkal, ha meglenne a 2o hozzászólásom.Ezért kérem a segitségeteket. Üdv.Zsike56


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

lassan


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

rájövök


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

hogy


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

kell


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

csinálni


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hello!


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Már egy ideje keresek egy könyvet.


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

És most végre megtaláltam.


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Szeretek


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Itt )))


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

olvasni


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

kis naiv


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Nem tudom, hogy mit írjak még.


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

bár


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

de soká


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tudom, hogy sokan nem szeretnek olvasni, de a Vámpír akadémiát mindenkinek ajánlom.


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

lesz 2o


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Nagyon jó kis könyv.


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

nem sok


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

időm van


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

:d


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

az olvasásra,


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Huh


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

mert a kézimunka is


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mikor


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

a kedvenc


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

lesz


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

már


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

keresztszemes teritőket


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

meg


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

szeretnék


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

a


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

készíteni


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

????


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)

harom?


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

de a mintákhoz eddig nem fértem hozzá


----------



## mamutot (2010 Augusztus 6)

Most!!!!!


----------



## Zsike56 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Heuréka !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Eniodoar (2010 Augusztus 6)

es husz!


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

a


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

b


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

c


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

d


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

e


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

f


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

g


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

h


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

j


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

k


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

l


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

m


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

n


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

o


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

p


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

q


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

r


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

s


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

t


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

u


----------



## Baloo1987 (2010 Augusztus 6)

v


----------



## Gork (2010 Augusztus 6)

*s*

Igaza van! könnyű nagyon


----------



## Gork (2010 Augusztus 6)

*vicc*

- Melyik a legerősebb bor?
- ???
- A misebor, mert egy issza és 300 énekel tőle.


----------



## Gork (2010 Augusztus 6)

*vicc 2*

Egy tizenéves fiú felkér a diszkóban egy húszéves lányt. Azt feleli gőgösen a lány:
- Gyerekkel nem táncolok!
- Ja, bocs! Nem tudtam, hogy terhes vagy.


----------



## Gork (2010 Augusztus 6)

Egy férfi, akit nagyon bántott a lelkiismeret, elment a templomba, hogy meggyónja bűneit. Bemegy a gyóntató székbe, és elkezdi mondani:
- Atyám, én súlyosan vétkeztem. 
- Mondd csak el, fiam, hogy mit tettél, Isten majd megbocsát. - feleli a pap.
- Van egy hűséges barátnőm már három éve, de még semmi komoly dolog nem történt köztünk. Tegnap elmentem hozzájuk, de senki nem volt otthon, csak a nővére. Kettesben voltunk, beszélgetni kezdtünk, aztán...hát... lefeküdtünk egymással.
- Ez bizony hiba volt, fiam, de szerencséd, hogy meggyóntad.
- Történt még más is...A múlt héten elmentem a barátnőm munkahelyére, és senki nem volt bent az irodában, csak egy kolléganője. Vele is lefeküdtem. 
- Hát ez már tényleg súlyos vétek. Ezért vezekelned kell.
- Ez még nem minden. A múlt hónapban meglátogattam a lány rokonait. Senki nem volt otthon, csak a nagynénje. Vele is lefeküdtem. Atyám..., atyám! 
A férfi hirtelen észrevette, hogy a pap nincs a gyóntató székben.
- Atyám! Hová ment?
Elkezdte körbejárni a templomot, minden pad alá benézett, végül az orgona alatt találta meg a papot, meglapulva a sarokban.
- Atyám, miért bújt be oda?
- Ne haragudj, fiam, de miközben hallgattalak, rájöttem, hogy senki más nincs a templomban rajtam kívül.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Nagyon jó ötlet a viccek írása! Köszönöm!


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Öreg bácsi beleharap az almába, mire ott marad a felső fogsora.
Beleharap még egyszer, mire ott marad az alsó is. Eldpbja az almát:
-Nesze, akkor edd egyedül!


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

-Mondja hölgyem, van már partnere a következő tánchoz?
- Még nincs.
- Akkor legyen szíves, vigyázzon a sörömre, amíg visszajövök!


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

Két skót találkozik:
- Voltál vasárnap a templomban?
- Persze.
- Érdekes, nem vettelek észre.
_ Nem csodálom, ugyanis én vittem körbe a perselyt!


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

16.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

17.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

- Mondd, édesem, mit szólna a családod, ha megkérném a kezed?
- Valószínű, hogy a férjemet megütné a guta, a gyermekeim meg dőlnének a röhögéstől.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

19.


----------



## gyakorló (2010 Augusztus 6)

20.


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

De én most melyiken vagyok?


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

0


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-1


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-2


----------



## jupat57 (2010 Augusztus 6)

-3


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## dorbinch (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

eqweqw


----------



## iciripiciri (2010 Augusztus 6)

wqeeQWD


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*a*

a


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*b*

b


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*10*

10


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*11*

11:cry:


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*12*

12


----------



## Flegma33 (2010 Augusztus 6)

egy


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*13*

13


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*14*

14


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*15*

15


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*16*

16


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*17*

17


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*18*

18


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*19*

19


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*20*

20


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

01


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

02


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

03


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

04


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

05


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

06


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

07


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

08


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

09


----------



## molcsjanov (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ok*

ok kösz


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Sziasztok*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek a fórumon


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## asdffg (2010 Augusztus 6)

c


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

*2.*

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, színes, sokrétű


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

*3*

engem elsősorban irodalmi és zenei témák érdekelnek


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

De nem zárkózom el a távol-keleti témáktól sem


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

Jó ötlet, akkor kezdek számokkal


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

4 és már csak 16 van hátra


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

,9


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## timbacsa (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## krekes (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

7: eleg bizar szamokat irni, csak 20 hozzaszolas miatt.... hmmmm...


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

8 Kerekes Gratulalok, te mar elerted )


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Leonard Sunshine (2010 Augusztus 6)

*érdekes*

megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és két hónapja regisztráltam, mégsem tudok tölteni...


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hello!


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

még kell


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

néhány


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

hozzászólást


----------



## H.M.Laci (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

küldenem


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

hogy


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

elérjem


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

a


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

üzenetet


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

még


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

még 6


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## extais (2010 Augusztus 6)

megvan a 20


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

+1


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

na most mi van megvan a 20 mégsem tudok letölteni


----------



## lilpu (2010 Augusztus 6)

2 nap is megvan


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

A


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

B


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

C


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

D


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

E


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

F


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

G


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

H


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

I


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

J


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

K


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

L


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

M


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

N


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

O


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

P


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

Q


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

R


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

S


----------



## Nedda (2010 Augusztus 6)

Most már csak két napot kell várni


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

egy kicsit bizonytalan vagyok.


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

csak 2 napot kell várjak


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

ami most soknak tűnik


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

és most nem is tudom mit irjak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom....


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

a shadowlandat szeretném letölteni


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

már az első 2 könyvet elolvastam


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

na jó inenntől én is betűket és számokat fogok irni


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

s


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

hhhdgdfetxdbxksjokokokodgdhidsh


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

:twisted:14


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok
örülök hogy van ez a portál mert nagyon sok minden itt van amit máshol nem lehet megtalálni, köszönet érte előre is a feltöltőknek


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

*16*


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

szia pang0430


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

halihó


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## sasajsz (2010 Augusztus 6)

kész vagyok


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

jó neked, nekem még mindig van 17


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

és milyen cseles a rendszer hogy nem engedi a folyamatos hozzászólást


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

sasajsz arra milyen idő van?


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

mert itt Győrben éppen szakad az eső


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

amúgy nagyon jó az oldal csak elsőre egy kicsit átláthatatlan nekem


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## pang0430 (2010 Augusztus 6)

és itt a vége


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## falconb (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*ő*

1.hozzászólás


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

hello


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

2.hozzászólás


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

3.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

4.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

5.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

6.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

7.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

8.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

9.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

10.


----------



## aribia (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

11.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

13.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

14.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

15.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

20. Hurrrrrrrrráááááááááá!!


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

21. csakúgy.


----------



## jenőke123 (2010 Augusztus 6)

miért irja ki, hogy nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom, mikor már fél órája azon gürizek?


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Az első!*

 Bármilyen témában szívesen beszélgetek bárkivel.


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Én is szeretném elérni azt a bizonyos 20 hozzá szólást , csak döcög még.


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Remélem hasznos tagja leszek a clubnak!


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Valaki írhatna egy pár sort pl. náluk milyen az időjárás.


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Nálunk kellemes ,napos idő van, kevés eső után.


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

A héten letelik a szabim sajnos eltelt hamar.


----------



## zara542 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Én sem..


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Valaki adhatna tanácsot hogyan ugasson a szomszéd 5 kutyája csendesebben.


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Érdekel valakit a Vasárnapi kosár találkozók Szolnokon?


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mit takar a neved?


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Írjatok!


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Valamilyen sport téma?


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Esetleg régi filmek?


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

3, én nyertem.


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

*20 hozzászólás*

Üdv mindenkinek megpróbálom minél hamarabb összeszedni a hsz eket remélem nem zavar senkit


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Tévedtem ,te nyertél.


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

na 2


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Kit zavar, engem nem.


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sajnos nincs téma.


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Csak előre!


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Alakul.


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Ircsu (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Végre , majdnem a célnál!


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

20 !


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Megvan?


----------



## Lanerossi (2010 Augusztus 6)

Úgy néz ki igen!


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*hoozzászól*

hát hozzászólok


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*18*

18


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*17*

17


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*16*

16


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*15*

15


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*14*

14


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

éééééééés 20


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*13*

13


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok


----------



## metállat (2010 Augusztus 6)

hmm még most se jó:S


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*12*

12


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*11*

11


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

aztán 2


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*10*

10


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

utána 3


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*9*

9


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

4.............................


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*8*

8


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*7*

7


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

ez legalább 6 percbe


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*6*

6


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

fog telni, míg 20-at (7)


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

hozzászólok a (8)


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*5*

5


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

fórumhoz..., hogy letölthessek 1 midi 9


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*4*

4


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

fájlt (1) 10


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*3*

3


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

y2k


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

ja ez a 12.


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*2*

2


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

és most jön a 13. fantasztikus hozzászólásom: HOZZÁSZÓLÁS


----------



## Pranareiki (2010 Augusztus 6)

*1*

1


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

és a 13 után jön a 14....


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

utána a 15 (én valami új szabályzaton azért elgondolkoznék)


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

16 következik...


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

17...


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

gyors válasz gomb 18


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

19 -már csak 1x kell nyomni


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

20 20 20 20 20 20 20 !!! :d


----------



## gbaba (2010 Augusztus 6)

+1


----------



## konyvkedvelo (2010 Augusztus 6)

*üdvözlet*

Mint frissen regisztrált, szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## konyvkedvelo (2010 Augusztus 6)

*érdeklődési kör*

A felhasználónevemből is következik, hogy nagyon szeretek olvasni.


----------



## konyvkedvelo (2010 Augusztus 6)

*kedvenc műfajok*

A könyvek mellett nagyon kedvelem a jó filmeket is.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

engem legjobban a keresztszemes minták érdekelnek.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

keresek pandás és koalás mintákat.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

az lenne a legjobb, ha ez a két minta együtt szerepelne.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

úgy értem, hogy mondjuk egymásra mosolyognak, ölelkeznek, stb...


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

szóval várok mindenféle ötletet.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

ajándéknak szánnám a munkát egyébként.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

a kedvesemnek.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

minden más mintát is szívesen fogadok.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

legyen az állatos, virágos, bármilyen.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

egyébként szeretek mindenfélét csinálni.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

például sorozatokat nézni.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

a jelenlegi kedvencem a How I met your mother.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

aki nem ismerné így, annak elmondom a magyar címét:


----------



## Kini3 (2010 Augusztus 6)

hello


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

Így jártam anyátokkal.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

olyasmi ez a sorozat, mint a Jóbarátok, csak mondernebb hozzá képest.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

a kedvesemmel szoktuk nézni, megszerettettem vele is.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

nemsokára megyek készítek valami vacsorát.


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

előre is köszönöm a pandás-koalás mintákat!


----------



## anettkoala (2010 Augusztus 6)

üdvözlettel: anettkoala.


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 6)

üdv mindenkinek. miért pont 20 hozzászolás?  aki pesti: tud rejtett, jo antikváriumot?


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 6)

hát ez igy nem lesz vmi egyszerü


----------



## spetra (2010 Augusztus 6)

most komolyan még 18? kissé barangolok a forumokban is. uj a hely, boris vian irásai meg csábitanak


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hát igazából nem is tudom mit írjak ide


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

*2*

2


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok nekem is van még pár :/


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Livi probálj vmit összehozni ez elég szánalmas


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Miért kell amúgy minimum 20 hozzászólás? Nem tudja valaki?


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Azért kell hogy ne unatkozz...


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

6
Oh, sajnálom.. Csak gyorsan túl akartam esni rajta. Azt hittem ennek a témának ez a célja.
Valószínűleg azért kell 20 bejegyzést írni, hogy megbizonyosodjanak róla, a felhasználó ad a fórumhoz és nem csak elvesz belőle.


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

ahham, értem


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Fojtatnám a számolásodat

7


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

A megköszönés is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

nem hiszem


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

de nekem már csak 4db kell


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

kipróbáltam, és tényleg nem


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

úgy látszik, Tina elfáradt..


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

ja, nem csak én vagyok lassú


----------



## danee13 (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

17:|


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

olyan szép szó az, hogy lenolaj


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Livi.Toth (2010 Augusztus 6)

Hajrá, Tina!


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## tina.16 (2010 Augusztus 6)

na és az utolsó


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

sziasztok


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

az ovitanodába töltöttem fel sok foglalkoztatót ha esetleg érdekel velekit


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

valakit


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## szjudyy (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

Próbálok minél többet írni,mert olyan kincsekre bukkantam itt amiket sehol máshol nem találok


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

és kell az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

szóval...1


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Jadelyn (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## PurpleCello (2010 Augusztus 6)

:d


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

q


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*13*

13


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

qeeq


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

ee


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

\\m/:7::7::7::..::..::..::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*m*


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

mn


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*wtztu*

:-x:-x


----------



## avge (2010 Augusztus 6)

*h*

ha


----------



## sojmari (2010 Augusztus 6)

*esküvő*

Egy fiatal barátunk esküvőjére szeretnék meglepetést készíteni, ezért kerestem keresztszemes motívumokat. Úgy tűnik nem lesz könnyű, de legalábbis nem gyors.


----------



## seawest (2010 Augusztus 6)

nekem már megvolt a 20 és még mindig nem enged letölteni pedig már a 2 napos regisztráciom is böven letelt annyira szeretnék egy könyvet letölteni.. mindenhol kerestem de csak itt találtam meg most pedig nem enged


----------



## seawest (2010 Augusztus 6)

aj :S:S:S


----------



## seawest (2010 Augusztus 6)

............


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

írom a semmmit


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

gzi


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

és még mindig semmi


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

szeretnék olvasni valami jó könyvet............


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

2019181716151413


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

dfghjuip


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

dfghjkl


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

asdf jklé


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

aaaa aaa aaa


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## verikuccsi (2010 Augusztus 6)

20 mp tök sok


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

16


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

17


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

18


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

16 tényleg sok


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

19


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

20


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

15


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

14


----------



## kocpe (2010 Augusztus 6)

21


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

és 13


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

12:444:


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

10:99:


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

8:11:


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

6kiss


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

4:55:


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## Aderko (2010 Augusztus 6)

1:d


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Augusztus 6)

"a Varázshegyen innen és a Varázshegyen túl, 
éldegél egy idióta nem olyan nagy úr
nincsen néki senkije és semmije e földön, 
ő maga, a Fekete Lamour..."


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Augusztus 6)

és ez lesz a 10. kommentem.


----------



## pikkumantela (2010 Augusztus 6)

olyan fáradt vagyok, hogy alig látok, de lusta vagyok még lefeküdni.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 6)

*Jelmondat*

Jéghoki: juhar vihar


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 6)

Mi az összefüggés a canada dray és Canada között?


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szeretem a juhar szirupot, csak nagyon drága.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Úgy tudom hogy Canadába járnak át az USA-ból wc tartályt venni, mert ott
nincs méret korlátozás.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Fantasztikusan szép volt az olimpiai nyító és záró ünnepség, gratulálok a kíváló szervezéshez.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Elfáradtam, befejezem a kommentemet.Szép álmokat mindenkinek.


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én se tudom,


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

mit írhatnék


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

de le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

1 könyvet


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

mit jelent az hogy kanadai magyar k. o.


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

mitől kanadai?


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

:wink::111::111:


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egyébként nem rossz az oldal


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

csak nem vágom hogy mitől KANADAI


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ezt a 20 kommentelést csak egyszer kell megcsinálni?


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

vagy ha két hét múlva feljövök, akkor megint 1 órát kell sz...akodnom


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

1 óra után miért nincs fent senki?


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

legalább lenne értelme a pofázásomnak


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

és nem kéne magamban beszélni


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

úgyse olvassa senki ezeket az üzeneteket


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az a baj hogy már nem tudom hol tartok és mennyit kell még írnom


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

ez olyan mint egy napló nem?
rizsázok és úgy sem olvassa el senki


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

elvileg ez a 17-ik bejegyzésem


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

még 2-3 aztán lelépek aludni én is


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

:555::66:


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

már a 22-ik és még mindig nem tudok letölteni
​


----------



## nyusziii (2010 Augusztus 7)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## ultimus (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nyertem


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Csak maradj mindig nyugodt! Nem az számít, mi történik, hanem az, hogy mihez kezdesz vele."_ 
Martina Cole


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"A türelem a legfőbb erény. Utána mindjárt az alázatosság következik_." Archibald Joseph Cronin


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Mert várni, az nehéz. A várakozás őrli meg az idegeket, az töri le a szarvakat, az oszlatja el legjobban az önbizalmat."_ Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Vannak dolgok, amelyeket megállítani, és vannak dolgok, melyeket siettetni nem lehet."_Fekete István


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Az Isten nem egyszerre teremtette a világot, hanem hat nap alatt. Mire int ez bennünket? 
Elsősorban arra, hogy amit csinálunk, annak tervszerűnek kell lennie, azt fokozatosan, építkezve, megfontoltan kell végrehajtanunk. De leginkább arra tanít, hogy ne legyünk mohók, mert a világot csak lassan megismerve és küzdelem árán vehetjük birtokba."_ Fazekas István


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"A diák, míg tanul, nem méltányolja a tanárait. Csak később, amikor már többet tud a világról, érti meg, milyen sokkal tartozik azoknak, akik nevelték. A jó tanár nem vár dicséretet, sem szeretetet a fiataloktól. Kivárja, hogy idővel megkapja tőlük."_ Darren Shan


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"A bölcs nem vitatkozik. Hallgat, és csendben halad az útján."_ White Eagle


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Mindenkire rákerül a sor - mondogattam egy bölcs higgadt tapasztalatával -, csak meg kell várni. A jutalmat a földön nem adják könnyen, de végül mégis megkapjuk."_ Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Fontold meg egyszer, mielőtt adsz, kétszer, mielőtt elfogadsz, és ezerszer, mielőtt követelsz."_ Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Felnőtté nem az életkora teszi az embert, hanem a viselkedése."_ Tokaji Zsolt


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Bármiről kiderülhet, hogy fontos, és előre nem lehet tudni, mi lesz az. Réges-rég megtanultam, hogy mindent meg kell hallgatni, amit valaki el akar mondani."_ Lawrence Block


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Bölcs elme és békeszerető szív nélkül erő és bátorság bizony keveset ér, s könnyűszerrel szolgálhatja jó helyett a gonoszt." Wass Albert


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Mindenkinek kell néha olyasmit is tennie, amit nem szeretne. Erről szól az élet."_ Richelle Mead


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Előfordul, hogy amire vágysz, ott van az orrod előtt. Csak ki kell nyitnod a szemed, hogy észrevedd."_ Meg Cabot


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Régi tanács; minden tudja azt, s kevés követi: eszed járjon előbb nyelvednél s tettednél."_ Kölcsey Ferenc


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Ha képesek vagyunk a "jó" meg a "rossz" mögé látni, jobban felismerhetjük és még jobban kihasználhatjuk azt, ami Itt Van."_ Benjamin Hoff


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"A szó nem veréb, ha elröpült, többé nem lehet megfogni."_ Anton Pavlovics Csehov


----------



## Juló1991 (2010 Augusztus 7)

_"Jobbat keresve gyakran jót veszítünk."_ William Shakespeare


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

érdekenek


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

a híres


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

művészekről


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

sportolókról


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

szóló


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

filmek


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

valamint


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

a történelmi


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

eseményekről


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

készült


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

művek


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

ezen


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

kívül


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

a zenés


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

filmeket


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

is


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

kedvelem


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

jó


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

lenne


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

az is, ha


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

sok francia, olasz


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

és más európai


----------



## szabicsabi (2010 Augusztus 7)

alkotás is elérhető lenne


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én visszafelé számolok:
20


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## Rclaci (2010 Augusztus 7)

Éljen!!!!


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

Este, ha lefekszik álmodozzon rólam,
Aranyhal leszek egy elátkozott tóban.
/:Eressze hálóját a tó fenekére,
halásszon ki engem hálás leszek érte.
Szívből kivánom, hogy legyen szerencséje.:/

Holnapeste újra álmodozzon rólam.
Prímás leszek én egy fényes mulatóban.
/:A legszebb nótánál könny hull a vonóra.
Nem gyógyít meg engem, csak a maga csókja.
Reggel, ha felébred ne meséljen róla.:/

Ref.
Holnapután már csak azt álmodja rólam.
Koldus, szegény vagyok akár csak valóban.
/:Éjfél után várom hangos imaszóval.
Bánatos utcába, nádas vityillóba.
Hogyha nem jön többé ne álmodjon rólam.:/ref.


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek*

“Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk.” (*Gerald Brenan*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 2*

“Az olyan helyekre vezető utakat, ahová érdemes eljutni, nem lehet lerövidíteni.” (*Helen Keller*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 3*

“Az akadályok nem törhetnek meg; minden újabb akadály az elszántságomat fokozza.” (*Leonardo da Vinci*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 4*

“Minek élünk, ha nem azért, hogy egymás számára könnyebbé tegyük az életet?” (*George Eliot*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 5*

“Ha valamit nem szeretsz, változtass rajta! Ha változtatni nem tudsz, változtass azon, ahogy gondolkodsz róla! Csak ne panaszkodj!” (*Maya Angelou*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 6*

“Időt kell szakítanod embertársaidra, tégy valamit másokért, ha még oly apróságot is — valamit, amiért fizetséget nem kapsz, csupán a kitüntető érzést, hogy megtehetted.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 7*

“Légy az, amivé felebarátaid akarod, hogy váljanak. Ne szavad, hanem lényed legyen prédikációd.” (*Henri Frederic Amiel*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 8*

“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 9*

“A tapasztalat nehéz tanár, mivel először jön a teszt, és csak utána a lecke.” (*Vermon Law*)


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 10*

“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jó idézetek.


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 11*

“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”
(*Darrell Royal*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az élet egy angolkeringő, melyet eltáncolsz a sírig, életed csak attól függ, kivel táncolod végig."


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 12*

“Az életben nem az jelenti a tragédiát, ha nem éred el a célokat, hanem, ha nincsenek céljaid.” (*Benjamin Elijah Mays*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ne váltsd apróra szíved kincseit. Ki mindent akar, mindent elveszit. Reményeid titkos délibábja, ne csaljon biztos útról ingoványba! Ami fél, azt el ne fogadd, egészet akarj, s egészet adj!"


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 14*

“Ha nem kapod meg, amit akarsz, szenvedsz; ha megkapod, amit nem akarsz, szenvedsz; sőt ha pontosan azt kapod meg , amit akarsz, akkor is szenvedsz, mert nem tarthatod meg örökké.” (*Dan Millman*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Úgy érkeztünk mindannyian, hogy nem volt szavunk:Egyikünk sem kérte, mégis itt vagyunk: Piciny magból kikeltünk, mint nyíló virág. Ahány ember, annyiféle csodálatos világ!"


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*Üdvözlet!*

Első hozzászólás.


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Álmodjuk,hogy a holnap szebb és jobb lesz,mindent megteszünk mégsem könnyebb.Mutasd meg szívedben lévö érzés mennyit ér,S a boldogság életed utján elkisér!"


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A jó, a szép és a remény mindenben benne van: A kimondott szóerejében, egy édes kacagásban, akár egyetlen pillantásban."


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 15*

“Előbb csináld azt, ami szükséges, utána azt, ami lehetséges, és máris azt fogod csinálni, ami lehetetlen.” (*Assisi Szent Ferenc*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A barátok,nagyon ritka drágakövek. Mosolyt varázsolnak arcodra,és bátorságot adnak sikereidhez. Meghallgatnak,megdicsérnek, és mindig nyitva tartják szívüket neked."


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A becsület szép erény, aki bírja, nem szegény.


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Éjfél van, az éj rideg és szomorú,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Gyászosra hanyatil az égi ború:[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Jöjj kedves, örülni az éjbe velem,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Ébren maga van csak az egy szerelem.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Vörösmarty: Csongor és Tünde)[/SIZE]_


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Modern irodalmat olvasni olyan, mintha az ember megpróbálná követni a cselekményt a betűlevesben.


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 16*

“Amikor az ember már nem veszi természetesnek a létet, hanem meglátja benne annak misztikusságát, ott kezdődik a gondolat.” (*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Veled mindenkinél büszkébb vagyok:[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Csak egyben koldus: mindent elvehetsz,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]s ezzel a legkoldusabbá tehetsz.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Shakespeare: Mindenem)[/SIZE]_


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Amint minden rossznak gyökere az önzés,Úgy minden jónak gyökere a szeretet.Nélküle a gazdag is szegény,Vele a szegény is gazdagabb.


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egy férfinek három életszakasza van: egy amikor hisz a Mikulásban, kettő amikor nem, három amikor ő a Mikulás.


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 17*

“Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Depressziós az az ember, aki virágillatot érezve körülnéz, hol a koporsó.


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Miért van az, hogy mindig azt imádjuk, aki hűtlen, aki mást szeret?[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Miért van az, ogy szívrepesve várjuk, pedig tudjuk, hogy rajtunk csak nevet?[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Miért van az, hogy titkon könnyet ejtünk, ha a múlt emléke énekel?[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Bár találhat szebbet-jobbat lelkünk, azt az egyet nem feledjük el.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Reviczky)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Egyszerre minden oly természetes,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Megbénító, ujjongó félelem.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Csak áll, a fénnyel átszőtt ködbe les.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Vár. Megmozdul. Nem, nincs ott semmi sem.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Szégyenkezik. Elindul hirtelen.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]A szél megint hűlő szívébe fúj.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Fellélegzik: nem, nincs ott senki sem.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]És fájni kezd, gyógyíthatatlanul.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Vas I.: A hang)[/SIZE]_


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szeretem az extrém sportokat, mert közben rengeteg új barátot ismerek meg: mentősöket, balesetiseket, gyógytornászokat és kedves embereket, akik kihívták a mentőket!!!


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Elválunk most már. Te is elmégy, én is.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hogy összefonódott a mi sorsunk mégis.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Engem egy halvány arc űz messze, mesze[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]S neked másutt is én jutok eszedbe...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Elváltunk most már, te is elmégy, én is,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Felednél mindent, s emlékezel mégis....![/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Ady E.: Elválunk)[/SIZE]_


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 18*

“Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől.” (*James Kurtz*)


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Istenem, kire csak vágyom: ha vagy, adj nekem[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]adj a gyengének most egy kis erőt,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]hogy ne törjek össze idő előtt,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]S ha fenékig kell innom a poharam,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]a méreg alját szó nélkül igyam.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Szabó L.: A pohár alja)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Futó kaland helyett, -[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]úgy indult, könnyedén:[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]tested akartam én[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]és te a nevemet[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]egy lista elején[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0](vagy alján? egyremegy) -[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]nem az lett, aminek[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]véltük az elején.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Jatzkó Béla)[/SIZE]_


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az italt elhagyni jó dolog... Sokkal rosszabb viszont, ha már nem emlékszel, hol hagytad el.


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 19*

“Az optimista két garassal a zsebében is úr. A pesszimista tele páncélszekrénnyel is senki.” (*André Kostolany*)


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Mindenem vagy: szépség, egészség, élet,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Mim maradna, ha elveszítenélek?”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Jatzkó Béla)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Haragszik a kedves, itthagy engem,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]állj elébe vers, hogy el ne menjen!”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Baranyi F.: Dal)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Maradj. Nem “általam vagy”, nem általam, csak értem.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Én már csak annyit érek, mit melletted megértem.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Nem tudlak én kivetni, csupán kiejteni,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]S nem tudlak elbocsátani,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]csak elveszíteni.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Baranyi F.: Maradj)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Álmomban mindig egészen enyém vagy.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]s hiszem fönn is néha, hogy megcsókoltalak.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](József A.: Álmomban...)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Te vagy az, aki után lámpással futottam,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Te vagy az, akit vakon is megtaláltam,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Te vagy az, akiért érdemes volt az élet.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Te vagy az, akibe egyszer majd belehalok.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Kassák L.: Négy soros)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Rémült csatája vívódó szívednek,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Bús hajnalod...börtön...bakó...ítélet.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Nekem jobban fájt, mint neked.Szegény te![/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hogy megkínoztalak, bocsáss meg érte.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Heltai Jenő)[/SIZE]_ _[SIZE=+0][/SIZE]_


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 20*

“Az emberek nem a sorsuk, hanem csupán a saját elméjüknek rabjai.”
(*Franklin D. Roosevelt*)


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Sose haragudj meg arra,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Ki durva szóval megsebez.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Tudom jól, hogy fáj a sértés,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Valld be, a fontos mégsem ez.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hidd el nekem, senki nem rossz,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hidd el, jók az emberek,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Valakiért mindenki harcol,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Valakit mindenki szeret...”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Victor Hugo)[/SIZE]_


----------



## alekx27 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Miért nem olvasni soha az újságokban: "Jósnő nyerte a lottófőnyereményt!"?


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Ha az egész órát úgy betöltöd,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hogy benne érték hatvan percnyi van,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Minden kincsével bírod ezt a földet,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]S ami még több: ember vagy fiam!”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Kipling: If - Szabó L.)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Álmot ne szőjj, ne várj csodákra,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]csúcsokra nem jutunk mi fel,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]de mégsem küzdünk hiába,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]az élet szép, csak hinni kell!”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Csehov)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Ah vége, vége! - vagy ki tudja?[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Diák marad az ember, míg csak él,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Leckéjét a sírig tanulja,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Újat, nehezebbet a réginél.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Reviczky)[/SIZE]_


----------



## homornyi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*idezetek 1.000,000*

“A nélkülözőnek sok minden hiányzik, a kapzsinak minden.” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]“Minden este megáldalak álmaimban, te nem is tudsz róla.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Nem is tudod, mennyire szeretem okos szemeidet.”[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Szabó L.: A szelíd tanítvány)[/SIZE]_


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:d


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A tapasztalat, akár egy öreg zenész,
A türelem hangszerén szép dalt játszik neked,
Nem érted, de harmóniájában kedved leled,
Miként az Úr akaratát e világon, de görcsöd enged
Szomorú, zavaros dallamától, mit füledbe penget. Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Minden emberi bölcsesség belefér e szavakba: "Várni és remélni!" Alexandre Dumas


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Még mindig nem árulta el, mi a gond. (...) Vártam türelmesen, hátha beavat. Ha egy barátnőmmel ülünk így, biztosan rákérdezek, de a férfiakkal nem árt az óvatosság. Őket be kell cserkészni, mint egy nagyvadnak az áldozatát. (...) A férfiak nagyon rejtőzködők, ha érzelmekről van szó. Egy rossz mozdulat elég, kicsit megpiszkálod őket, és már magukba is fordultak. Óvatoskodva, kivárva sokkal előbb derülnek ki a dolgok. Jó, néha nem árt egy jól irányzott kérdéssel fejbe bunkózni őket, attól megjön az eszük, de az esetek többségében a járható út, ha békén vannak hagyva. Laurell Kaye Hamilton


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kellő idő alatt még a közönséges erőfeszítés is hozhat különleges eredményt. Keith Ellis


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nem minden művészet, amit alkottál. (...) Nem teljes mindaddig, amíg valaki be nem fogadja. (...) Csak akkor válik valamivé, ha valaki meghallgatja, látja, vagy bármely úton megtapasztalja.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A társadalom alapvetően mindig próbál egy bűnbakot találni a problémáira. Hát itt vagyok.


----------



## Trexxel (2010 Augusztus 7)

*[SIZE=+0]"A szívem adnám oda hegedűnek,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]A szívem, melyből bú és vágy zokog,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Lopjon szívembe enyhe bánatot[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]És kósza vágyat, mely árván röpülget,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Hogy szűz álmodban, halkan, édesen,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Nem is sejtve, hogy könny az, amit ejtesz,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Álmodban, mit reggelre elfelejtesz,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+0]Sirasd el az én züllött életem..."[/SIZE]* 
_[SIZE=+0](Tóth Árpád: Hajnali szerenád)[/SIZE]_


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az idők nem válnak egyre erőszakosabbá, csak egyre több mindent sugároznak a tévében.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A zene a mágia legerősebb formája.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Soha nem mondtam, hogy légy olyan, mint én. Azt mondom, légy önmagad, és különbözz a többiektől.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szerintem Isten és Sátán csak két szó, mint a Marilyn és a Manson.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kevés választja el a véletlent és a sorsot.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A Jóisten is milyen, ha egyszer szükség volna rá, ilyen! Hallgatásba burkolózik tehetetlenül, hagyja, teljen be minden igazságtalanságával a sors! Patrick Süskind


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nem menekülhetünk önmagunk elől. A sorsunk kiválaszt bennünket.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

A felnőtté válás egy dolgot jelent: függetlenséget. Mind vágyunk rá. Néha más embereket használunk, hogy kiharcoljuk magunknak. Néha a másikban találjuk meg. Néha a függetlenségnek ára van, és ez az ár lehet nagyon borsos is, mert a legtöbbször harcolnunk kell, hogy kivívjuk függetlenségünket. Soha nem adjuk fel és soha nem mondunk le róla.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mikor jövőnk hirtelen bizonytalanná válik, mindig azokat a kérdéseket utáljuk feltenni, amikre félő, hogy már tudjuk is a választ.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Néha a sors összehoz két szerelmest, csupán azért, hogy elszakítsa őket egymástól. Néha a főhős végül helyesen választ, de az időzítés mindig rossz. És ahogy a mondás tartja, az időzítésen múlik minden.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Néha nehéz meglátni a vonalat, amelyet meghúzunk, amíg át nem lépjük őket. Na és ilyenkor támaszkodunk azokra, akiket szeretünk, hogy visszahúzzanak minket, és legyen mibe kapaszkodnunk. És ott vannak az egyértelműen megjelölt határok, melyeket ha egyszer át mersz lépni, talán sosem találsz vissza.


----------



## crys3 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nem működik


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Azt mondják, a nyári szerelem hamar elmúlik, de néha ami csak egy kalandnak indult, valami igazivá változhat. Csak a partig tartó rövid sétába telik, amíg kiszellőztetjük fejünket és kitálaljuk szívünket és új befejezést írunk egy régi történetnek. Vannak, akiket a forróság égetett meg. Ők csak felejteni akarnak és újrakezdeni, miközben mások minden percet örökké élvezni akarnak. De mindenki egyetért egyben, a bőr kifakul, a melír lenő és mindenki hülyét kap, ha homok megy a cipőjébe. De a nyár vége egy új évszak kezdetét jelenti, és azon kapjuk magunkat, hogy a jövőt tervezgetjük.


----------



## pveronika1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Bármi az igazság, mindenki azt látja, amit akar.


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A szabad kapcsolatok tartósak. Mint a világot járt vándormadarak, hosszú idő után újra összejönnek, s elmesélik egymásnak, mit láttak.
Müller Péter


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szabad vagyok, mert tudom; egyedül én vagyok erkölcsileg felelős mindenért, amit teszek.
Robert Anson Heinlein


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hihi - szólt az Őrhöz a Rab -,
mennyivel vagy te szabadabb,
mint én, attól, hogy másfelől
őrzöd ugyanezt a falat?!
Fodor Ákos


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A legjobban az az ember vágyik a vakációra, aki éppen most tért vissza belőle.
Elbert Hubbard


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ahol a szabadság a rend,
mindig érzem a végtelent.
József Attila


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A szabadság a lehetőségek közötti okos válogatás, ha a szabadság nevében természeti törvényekkel próbálunk szembeszállni, az nemcsak illúzió, hanem ostobaság is.
Csányi Vilmos


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Minden gyerek a maga módján tépi el a pórázt, amit a nyakán érez, akár van rajta, akár nincs.
 Szilvási Lajos


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

S nem érzed már, mi élni, hús és kenyér mi,
mi szeretni, kívánni, karod kitárni,
bilincseit a szolga maga így gyártja s hordja;
ha eszel, őt növeszted, gyermeked neki nemzed.

Illyés Gyula


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mindenkinek joga van a mássághoz, azonban senkinek nincs joga erőszakosan beleavatkozni mások életébe.
Shimon Peres


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A tudat feletti hatalmat nem lehet intézményesíteni.
Csíkszentmihályi Mihály


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

*Vihar*

Tegnap este Érden 2 órán át volt irtozatos zivatar.


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Minden embernek joga van életében egy nagy őrültséghez.
Mario Gianluigi Puzo


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ahogy a réten, a tavaszi fényben valahol egy fehér virág, 
úgy szeretném naponta én is köszönteni a nap színaranyát, 
ahogy a sólyom suhan a szélben hajnalok hajnalán, 
büszkén és szabadon, úgy, mint hajdanán.
Hungarica


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A lényeg, hogy ne légy a saját stílusod rabja, ne korlátozd a kreativitásod!
Armin van Buuren


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

közelebb a 20-hoz.


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A derű és az öröm magasabban van, mint a szenvedés. Ezt ne feledd! Szenvedésben az ember rab és lekötött. A derűben szabad és repül.
Müller Péter


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kanada messze van....


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ha tiltják, megteszem, 
Tanítják, nem hiszem, 
Nem adják, elveszem, 
Mert csak úgy élvezem.
Junkies


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

A múlt olyan horgony, mely lefelé húz bennünket. Míg el nem engedjük, nem válhatunk olyanná, mit vágyunk súg.
Jason Blume


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szerettem fogságomat, mert önkéntes volt.
Honoré de Balzac


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Rigófüttynek volna jó,
Lenni bár egy hangnak,
Jönni-menni volna jó,
Akárcsak a harmat.
Kányádi Sándor


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

És valami tiszta csend
üdve lebeg odalent.
Nyiss utat e szűk csapáson,
nyiss a szívig, kalapácsom!
Henrik Ibsen


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az ember nemcsak a fülével, hanem a lelkével is hall. A maga sajátos egyéniségével. /Müller P./


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Aki egy szeretőhöz köti magát, az eltöri az életet jelentő szárnyát. Azonban aki a szeretőt röptében csókolja, az az örökkévalóság napfelkeltéjében él.
William Blake


----------



## lanscelot (2010 Augusztus 7)

Csak annak nyújtok kezet, aki nem fogja le,
a barátság is, ha kötelező, nekem nem kell semmire,
hozzád vagyok kötve, amíg jó, jó veled,
de sose ölelj csak azért, hogy nehogy elmenjek.
LGT


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Légy önmagad! Túl rövid az élet ahhoz, hogy más légy."

Ha belegondolunk van benne valami.


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

Néha a legkisebb döntések is örökre megváltoztathatják az életedet.


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ha más vagy, néha észre sem veszed a milliókat, akik elfogadnak olyannak, amilyen vagy. Csak azt az egyvalakit látod meg, aki nem fogad el."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A szabad kapcsolatok tartósak. Mint a világot járt vándormadarak, hosszú idő után újra összejönnek, s elmesélik egymásnak, mit láttak."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Figyeld meg, egy vidám arc milyen édesen vonzó tud lenni; bár nem mindig mosolyog, de boldog és derűs."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

...


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Bármiről kiderülhet, hogy fontos, és előre nem lehet tudni, mi lesz az. Réges-rég megtanultam, hogy mindent meg kell hallgatni, amit valaki el akar mondani."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Jobbra vágyunk, mert ahol vagyunk, ott nem jó nekünk. Valami mindig hiányzik, még a legszerencsésebb életekből is. És ami hiányzik, az - figyeld meg - mindig a legfontosabb."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az ember egész földi létének lényege a Másik Fél keresése. Nem számít, ha valaki a tudás, a pénz, vagy a hatalom hajszolása mögé bújik. Akármit ér is el, nem lesz tökéletes, ha közben nem talál rá a Másik Felére."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

As_bs


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minden imára, amit mondtam, te vagy a válasz. Egy dal, egy álom, egy suttogás."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Adj egy esélyt az új napnak. Hagyd, hogy megmutassa neked a célodat, a feladatodat. Tudod, a reggelek éppen erre jók. Értelmet adnak az életnek a sötétség után."


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

A 20 hozzászólást idézetek által próbálom megszerezni


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A csend nagyon tiszta dolog. Áldott. Közelebb hozza egymáshoz az embereket, mert csak azok tudnak egymás mellett csendben ülni, akik közt teljes az összhang. Ez az élet nagy ellentmondása."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Mindenkinek vannak titkai. Némelyek a lelkük legmélyebb, legsötétebb zugaiba dugják el őket, és nem engedik felszínre törni. De ezek a titkok ott vannak, türelmesen várnak, és ha egyszer kiszabadulnak, agyaraikkal széttépik annak a szívét, aki olyan sokáig fogva tartotta őket."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Aki mindig meg akar felelni mások elvárásainak, az lemondott arról a lehetőségről, hogy önmagáért szeressék."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

...


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ragaszkodj az álmaidhoz, mert nélkülük az élet olyan, mint egy törött szárnyú madár, ami nem tud repülni."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Tudni semmit sem tudok. De a szívével egyet és mást megérez az ember. Hagyd, hogy a szíved szóljon, az arcokat faggasd, ne arra hallgass, amit a nyelvek mondanak."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ki nyer ma?"


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A külső tények ott vannak, azokat nem változtathatod meg... De ahogy te viszonyulsz az életedhez, a mindennapokhoz, az már rajtad múlik."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

A vers olvasás művel...!


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Beteljesületlen álmaid miatt ne mondd szegénynek magad; csak az az igazán szegény, aki sohasem álmodott."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

!!!!


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az életemben az a legijesztőbb, hogy élek."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A nőnek olyan szeretetre van szüksége, amely nem mulandó. A nő – még a legérzékibb nő is – a lelkével szeret igazán, s nincs olyan párkapcsolati tanács és szexuális trükk, amely boldoggá tudna tenni egy olyan nőt, akit lelkileg nem szeretnek. Akármilyen érzéki bravúr, vagy megrendítő testi gyönyör – egy nőnek ez nem elég, mert az igazi gyönyörpontja nem bonctani helyen rejlik, nem is, ahogy mondani szokás, az „egész testében”, hanem az egész lelkében. Minden olyan ölelés, mely csakis az „erogén zónák” ingerlésén alapul, kevés neki. Egy nő „erogén zónája”: a lelke."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az élet (...) pontosan olyan, mint egy dal. Az eleje rejtély, a vége megerősítés, de a közepe az, ahol az érzelmek rejtőznek, amely megérinti az embert."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Ha az ember egy bizonyos hitben élte le az életét, eléggé földhöz vágná, ha kiderülne az ellenkezője."


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kevés választja el a véletlent és a sorsot.


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

Most elküldöm a kedvenc idézetem


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Nem tudom mi a sorsod, de egy dolgot tudok: csak azok lesznek igazán boldogok, akik keresték és megtalálták, hogyan lehet másokat szolgálni."


----------



## hercule (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Több embert ismerek, akinek szárnya van - igenis szárnya. Csak nem szoktak erről beszélni, nem is lenne helyénvaló. Még viselni is csak rejtve szokták, zakó, kabát vagy blúz alatt. Elvégre nem lehet fedetlen szárnyakkal villamosra szállni, még akkor se, ha nincsen tábla, amely kimondaná: "Szárnyakkal felszállni tilos!" "


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Néha a legváratlanabb dolgok csöppennek az életünkbe. Aztán rájövünk, hogy nem tudunk élni nélkülük."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minden embernek van egy útja, amelyiken járnia kell. Nem lehet letérni róla. Az ember azt hiszi, hogy akik egy födél alatt élnek, azoknak útjok is egy. De ez nem így van. Nem a födelen múlik, hanem az utakon. A födél nem tartja össze az utakat, ha azok nem úgy indultak, hogy egymás mellett haladhassanak hosszú ideig."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A jövőbe szóló jegyen soha nincs úti cél."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A veszélyben mindig van vonzás és igézet is. Mikor a sors valamilyen formában közvetlenül személyiségünkhöz fordul, mintegy néven szólít meg, a szorongás és a félelem alján mindig sugárzik egyfajta vonzás, mert az nem csak élni akar, mindenáron, nem, az ember teljesen meg akarja ismerni és el akarja fogadni sorsát, mindenáron, még a veszély és pusztulás árán is."


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Megtanultam, hogy várni a legnehezebb, és szeretnék hozzászokni, tudni, hogy velem vagy akkor is, ha nem vagy mellettem."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Hányszor hallottuk az életben ezt a könyörgést, ezt a parancsot, ezt a kétségbeesett kiáltást, mintha a halál kapujából ordították volna, mintha a szégyen és a pusztulás gödreiből vonítottak volna fel az égre. "Szeress!" Mintha valaki fukarságból vagy gonosz szándékkal megtagadna egy sorvadó lélektől valamilyen alamizsnát, mintha igazán hatalmasok lennénk, csak nem akarunk élni hatalmunkkal, mintha valamilyen megfontoláson vagy elhatározáson múlna, hogy szeretünk valakit! "Szeress!" Mintha egy elkárhozott könyörögne: "Ments meg!" Mintha egy halálra sebzett kiáltozna: "Segítség!" De hiszen akarok, akarok segíteni... nesze, egy pohár víz! Nesze pénz! Nesze, gyöngédség! A többit, ami kell hozzá, hogy szeresselek, úgyis csak te adhatod."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Csak akkor kapsz a könyvektől valamit, ha tudsz is adni olvasmányaidnak valamit. Úgy értem, ha olyan lelket viszel feléjük, amely az olvasás párharcában hajlandó sebeket kapni és adni, hajlandó vitatkozni, meggyőzni és meggyőződni."


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

Már nem sok hiányzik...


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Mindaz, amit a világ akarhat tőled, alku és félmegoldás. Csak az számít, amire te szerződtél önmagaddal és jellemeddel. Ebben a szerződésben nincs alku."


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

..Hurrá..


----------



## Natrea (2010 Augusztus 7)

... de soha ilyen nehezen nem ment miről is írjak...


----------



## mszimm (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ha már bele lendültem.....


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

*Rob thurman Éjvilág*

Nem tudja valaki mikor fog megjelenni Rob Thurman kötet második része magyarul??


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

blablabla


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

*bla'*

fogalmam sincs mit írjak : D


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

asdfghjk


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

*blabla*

abrakadabraa : D


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

még tizenöt ilyen marhaságot kell írnom


----------



## DragonaGorai (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jajj ..... de nehéz összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

már csak tizennégyet


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

egyébkén jó ez az oldal


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

blabla


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

áélkjhg


----------



## Csőrike79 (2010 Augusztus 7)

De most tényleg, mit lehet írni? Még, ha beszélgetni lehetne valakivel...


----------



## Csőrike79 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Gondolkozom mi értelme van ennek  az ugye nem baj?


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

éoiutsriute


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

oké, kezdem már unni ezt az egészet : D


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

blahblah


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*sziasztok*

hy kéne az a 20 hozzászólás xd


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

jó az oldal


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*bb*

nem tok it írni


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

még mindíg nem de ez más a 4.-ik


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*g*

5.


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

6. 20 másodpercet kell várni de miért :O?


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*lol*

7. nem is olyan lényeges


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

80 most csak 4 sec volt lassulok egy picitXD


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

9. 80 :O? látszik nem tok helyesen írni XD


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

: D


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

10. 50% haladok lol


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

abrakadabraaaaaa


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

11. vajn hányan lehetnek fönt ezen az oldalon?


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

12. bla.bla.bla.bla.


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

már csak öt kell : D


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

13. júj ez balszerencsét jelent :O


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

14. vagy mégsem van akinek ez a szerencseszáma


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

négy


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

15. pl az exemnek.-.-


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

16. nekem a 4-es a szerencseszámom


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

hááááárom


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

*nemtom*

17 bár tom h ez nem érdekel:``:


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

18. macsomat drazsénak hívják


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

kettőőőő


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

19 nem érdekel ha nem szereted a macskákat én imádom őket


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

egy


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

20. na végre ha most sem meg akkor felgyújtom a gépemet  cuppcupp


----------



## deverat (2010 Augusztus 7)

nullaaa : D


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

21 ajj még most sem megy


----------



## dorka1204 (2010 Augusztus 7)

22. hozom a petróleumot pill(még szerencse h jó vok kémiávól)XD


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

16 megint...


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

nagyon sok hasznos feltöltés van itt


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ugye-ugye?? 14


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

20 másodperc?


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

13...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Éhes vagyok.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

12...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

De legalább süt a nap.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az asszony is süt.


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Bírd ki még egy kicsit!
11...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

6, vagy mennyi


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Látom, más küzd, nem csak én.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Dél elmúlt, most már lehet innom egy sört.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Addig is igyál még egy sört és fogd rá a Gyuszira!!!
10...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

A 20. hozzászólásom egy másik fórumban fogom megejteni, és az értelmes lesz.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Kitartás! Már csak 9...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Gyuszi itt nincs.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Pajtás, neked még 1 perc, és végzel.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nálunk barackleves lesz, meg milánói, utána házi eperfagyi!
8...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az baba, mi csirkét eszünk csirkével. Levesbe, utána sülten, utána rántva, de fagyiba nem.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Azér kő reája fogni... 
7...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

140 másodperc van még vissza, de abból lejönnek a beírások.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Lassan.


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hej, pedig az az igazi!
A házi pipijégkrém!
6...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mindenesetre így rövidebb, mint 2 napot várni.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Majd ha sok sört ittam, megpróbálom. Csak maradjon csirke.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

További kellemes letöltést, látom végeztél.


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mindjárt én is.


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ebéd után folyt. köv...
5...


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## epilog (2010 Augusztus 7)

De még ott a 2 nap...


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

...de még leves előtt egy üzi...
4...


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

...meg még egy gyors sunyiba...
3...


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

... egy kézmosás előtt...
2...


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Akkor most megkezdem a gyorsan 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését én is. 

Jó fórumozást mindenkinek!


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

...egy közben...
1...


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## salamon.xxl (2010 Augusztus 7)

...és az uccsó, csakazértis!
Kitartás! Nem is olyan sok ez!!!
Letöltés!!!
0!!!


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

8.


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## Khelo (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

tegnap már meg volt a 20


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nagyon szeretném ha már tudnék letölteni dolgokat


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mert csak úgy tudok haladni


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Na ez már 20


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

na jó egy a ráadás


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

most már sikerülnie kell , mert ha nem nagyon szomorú leszek


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Üdv


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nem is tudom mit írjak, így hirtelen!!!


----------



## Ágika24 (2010 Augusztus 7)

még mindég nem tudok letölteni:'(


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Itt most szép az idö!


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nem értem ezt a szabály, hogy 20!


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Rozitehallode : látom te is haladsz!


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hogy vagy, ezen az üdítö napon?


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sikerül már tölteni?


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Fej-fej mellett!


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

17-18 :-(


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

na, jó most 18.


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

XX, végre!


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

most már remélem menni fog!21


----------



## Rozitehallode (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## gospod1 (2010 Augusztus 7)

????????
?????
???


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

**

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! Kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

*...*

Számolok én is...


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

*xxxxx*

123


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

x


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

*xxv*


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

xyz


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

zzz, még a 20 másoperc is...


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

d kimaradt


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

már csak 10 hiányzik


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit az oldalon. Ez lenne az első hsz-em!


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

Üdv mindenkinek
20


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## csipika (2010 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm, annak, aki létrehozta...


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## gyzsoltee (2010 Augusztus 7)

21


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## icacska (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok! kellemes napot mindenkinek!
most találtam rá erre az oldalra és maris megkedveltem


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

üdv, új vagyok itt és az igazat megvallva fogalmam sincs miről írjak...:S


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## HZsuzsi (2010 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

0


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

...


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

(l)


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## nagyniki93 (2010 Augusztus 7)

blllll


----------



## Zoli Erdély (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hiszek egy Istenben, hiszek egy hazában: Hiszek egy isteni örök igazságban,: 
Hiszek Magyarország feltámadásában! Ámen.


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## Ofalusi (2010 Augusztus 7)

21!


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

:d


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

We will be victorious  (L)


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

22


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"


San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


"


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

23


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

Valaki nem tudja a vámpírnaplók 3. részét hol lehet letölteni??


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

Muse .:'":.:'":.


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

.:˘:.:˘:...><~~ˇ^^˘°˛˛``˙´´˝˝¨¨¸¨˝˝´´´´˙`˛°˘^ˇ~


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

........:::...........
.....:::::::........
...::::::::::......
:::::::::::::::...
........::::..........


----------



## ronnie-bonnie (2010 Augusztus 7)

˛˛˛˛˛..˛˛˛˛..˛˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛.....˛˛˛.....˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛.....˛˛˛.....˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛................˛˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛...°.......°...˛˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛˛......ˇ.....˛˛˛˛˛
˛˛˛˛˛˛''''''''''''˛˛˛˛˛˛


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szevasztok! 
Most 20. darab viccet fogok küldeni.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült az vadkacsa, amit az előbb lelőtt?
- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram.
- Máskor ne pazarolja a lőszert! Ha olyan magasról leesik egy vadkacsa, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, mi ez a fémes csattogás?
- Csak a kardvirágok vívnak, uram!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, miért van itt ilyen hideg?
- Mert nem tudtam hogy hazajön és csak 1 személyre fűtöttem be, uram.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, mi ez a dubörgés a szekrényben?
- Csak a ruhák mennek ki a divatból!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, hozza a fürdőnadrágomat!
- Dehát uram, éppen az Ön esküvőjére megyünk!
- Tudom, de úszni szeretnék a boldogságban.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, hozzon egy tollat!
- Tessék uram!
- Jean, fog ez a toll?
- Igen uram!
- Akkor mondja meg neki, hogy engedjen el!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean! Megyünk a vasútállomásra a sógorom elé!
- De a sógora csak holnap érkezik, uram.
- Tudom, de holnap nem érek rá kimenni elé.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean!
- Igen uram?
- Ha máskor a széken állva akarja letörölni a plafont, tegyen maga alá egy újságpapírt!
- Köszönöm a figyelmességét uram, de anélkül is elérem!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, öntse ki ezt a vödör vizet az ablakon!
- Igen, uram.
...
- Jean, mi volt ez a sikoltás?
- Biztos volt valaki a vödörben, Uram!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, taknyos a csengő?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor már megint a házmester orrát nyomtam meg!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, hogy áll a barométer?
- Esett, uram.
- És mennyit?
- A falról a földig.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean! Miért szorít ennyire ez a cipő?
- Talán azért, mert bent maradt a nyelve, uram.
- Jó, de ha kidugom a nyelvemet, akkor is szorít.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, hallott arról, hogy már az állatok is lövöldöznek?
- Nem uram, de miért kérdezi?
- Azt írja az újság, hogy agyonlőtte a menyét.


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nagyon esik az eső, így a lord kiszól az udvarra:
- Jean Te ázol odakint?
- Dehogy teázom, be akarok menni!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jean, volt az ügetőn?
- Igen uram!
- Feltette azt az ezrest a 8-as lóra?
- Igen uram!
- És mi történt?
- A zsoké levette a lóról és megköszönte!


----------



## Zsóka 53 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Szólt valamit Jean?
- Nem szóltam uram.
- Akkor jól hallottam!


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Ki az abszolút optimista?
- Az a férj, aki a feleségét a divatház előtt járó motorral várja.


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Ki az abszolút kancsal?
- Akinek síráskor a hátán folynak végig a könnyei.


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:d


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Mi az abszolút szemérem?
- Ha valaki úgy süti le a szemét, hogy az odakozmál.


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

xD


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Ki az abszolút vékony?
- Akin átsüt a nap.


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Mi az abszolút kettős érzés?
- Amikor az anyósod karambolozik az új kocsiddal.


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul.
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik.
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz.
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly.
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Ki az abszolút újgazdag?
- Aki a madárijesztőt (kertitörpét) is nercbundába öltözteti.


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Úgy szeretnék meghalni, mint a nagyapám:
álmában, csendesen, gondtalanul,
nem pedig ordítva, sikoltozva, pánikban, mint az utasai.


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Mi az abszolút udvariasság?
- Aki a fáradt olajat is hellyel kínálja.


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

q


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

w


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

e


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

r


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

t


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

z


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Két lefátyolozott hölgy találkozik az utcán.
-Tessék mondani, maga is gyászol?
-Nem, én ronda vagyok!


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

u


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

i


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

o


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

p


----------



## Kyp88 (2010 Augusztus 7)

na itt a 20.


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

-Mi az, piros és fetreng a hóban?


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

-Tökön rúgott Mikulás


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hogy hívják Pinocio csaját?


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Fabula


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## mayamaya (2010 Augusztus 7)

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Két bagoly ül a padláson, az egyik azt mondja
-HÚÚuu mire a másik
-Anyádat ijesztegesd!!!


----------



## misi42 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

-A tündérkével együtt hál pinokió -mit mond a tündér?


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

-Hazudj Pinokió HAZUDJ!!


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

na


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

lépek


----------



## jin187 (2010 Augusztus 7)

csumi


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:4:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:kaboom:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## dory5555 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Nos, megvagyok...
Úgyhogy megyek...


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

kiss


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:55:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:8:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:--:


----------



## seknet (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mihez szóljak hozzá? Pláne 20-szor?
Ti mit szóltok a blogomhoz?
Talán így elindul a hozzászólásom...
http://dudil.wordpress.com/


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:33:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:444:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:88:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

\\m/


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:99:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:22:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:11:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:,,:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:!:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:..:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:kaboom:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:0:


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

:9:


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## zenész86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## gunnakin (2010 Augusztus 7)

ez már a 22. és még mindig nem enged letölteni semmit :12:


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hú, ez így elégsok idő lesz


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

sebaj, kitartóak vagyunk


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

kilenc


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

huhú féltáv tíz


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

éss tizenegy


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

tizennégy


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

tizenhat


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## yoo26 (2010 Augusztus 7)

éééééés tádáááám húsz


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Gondolkodtam, hogyan érhetném el a 20 hozzászólást úgy, hogy azért szellemileg mégis hozzájáruljak a beszélgetésekhez. Ezért úgy döntöttem Paulo Coelho idézetekkel töltöm ki


----------



## gyongyosss (2010 Augusztus 7)

*Könyvajánló*


```
[quote="San, post: 353608"]Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.[/quote]
 
Üdvözlök mindenkit, az előttem szólóval ellentétben, akinek a hozzászólási lehetőséget ezúton is köszönöm, én nagyon jól tudom, miről szeretnék írni:
 
A KÖNYV MEGJELENT MAGYARUL!
 
[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8tETU60Po4E/TFkV4L10S2I/AAAAAAAAB3Y/ZNe9m3x2Z9w/s1600/1_Inuaki_borito_gerinccel_weblapra.JPG[/IMG]
 
Nagyon sok szeretettel ajánlom mindenki figyelmébe az INUAKI, A BENNEM ÉLŐ REPTILIÁN / Egy földönkívüli lény vallomásai 
című könyv magyar kiadását!
 
A könyv magyar nyersfordítását sokan ismerjük már az internetről, és sokan kedvelik könyvet és a témát is. Többféle vélemény ismeretes, van, akinek tetszik, van, aki nehezen tudja elképzelni benne olvasható információk igazságát, azonban, ha a könyv üzenetét megértjük, az mind a saját, mind a körülöttünk élők életében, illetve Földünk sorsát tekintve is pozitív változásokat indíthat el.
Sokunk örömére, a könyv most jelenik meg először magyar kiadásban, augusztus közepétől lehet majd kapni a boltokban és az interneten, az Inuaki webáruházban is.
A könyvre előrendelési lehetőség van 
 
Várjuk véleményeteket, hozzászólásaitokat, kérdéseiteket a témával kapcsolatban.
```


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A keresés minden pillanata a találkozás pillanata." /P.C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Nem a magyarázatok visznek minket előre, hanem a bennünk lévő vágy, hogy előrejussunk." /P. C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Abszolút szabadság nem létezik, helyette csak a választás szabadsága létezik, vagyis az, hogy magunk választjuk ki, mi mellett kötelezzük el magunkat." /P. C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A hajó nagyobb biztosnásban van a kikötőben, de a hajókat nem ezért építik." /P.C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A harcos valódi bajtársai minden pillanatban mellette állnak, a nehéz és könnyű időkben egyaránt." /P. C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A próba nem vár. Az élet nem néz hátra. Egy hét nagyon is elegendő arra, hogy eldöntsük: vállaljuk-e a sorsunkat vagy nem." /P. C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minden szenvedés közül a legrosszabb, ha nem tudjuk, hogy döntsünk." /P. C./


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A hit nem vágy. A hit Akarat. A vágy mindig beteljesítésre vár, az Akarat viszont erő. Az Akarat megváltoztatja körülöttünk a teret, de ehhez szükségvan a Vágyra is."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Amikor valaki megtalálja az útját, nem szabad félnie. Elég bátornak kell lennie, hogy merjen hibás lépéseket tenni. A csalódások, a vereségek, a csüggedés mind Isten eszközei, melyekkel az utat mutatja. "


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Növekszünk, változunk, néha észreveszünk magunkban egy-egy hibát, amit ki kell javítani, nem mindig a legjobb megoldást választjuk, de a megpróbáltatások közepette tovább élünk."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A szerelem is akkor mutatkozik meg, ha bátran harcolunk érte. S ha elég bátrak voltunk, és megtaláltuk, végül még több szerelmet vonzunk magunkhoz."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A lényeg az, hogy magunk mögött hagyjuk életünknek azokat a pillanatait, amelyek már elmúltak. Lassacskán megértettem, hogy nem mehetek vissza, nem lehet minden ugyanúgy, ahogy volt."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Azokat, akik egy új lépés megtételekor meg akarnak egy kicsit a régi éltetükből, végül felörli a saját múltjuk."


----------



## frenky70 (2010 Augusztus 7)

21


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Nem nehéz újraépíteni az életet. Elég ha tudjuk, hogy ugyanannyi az erőnk, mint annak előtte. És a javunkra is fordítjuk."


----------



## Milanna (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok! Jó ez a fórum.


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Az ember sosem szűnik meg álmodni. Az álom a lélek tápláléka, ahogy az élelem a test tápláléka."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Haladj határozottan és vidáman, ne félj, hogy megbotlasz. Az összes mozdulatodat követik szövetségeseid, és segítenek, ha szükséged van rá."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Minél jobban közeledünk az álmunkhoz, Személyes Történetünk annál inkább életünk igazi értelmévé válik."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Döntésedet teljes lelkeddel el kell fogadnod. Egy kettéhasadt birodalom nem képes megvédeni magát a támadásoktól."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"Fogj bele valamibe. Akkor nem ellenséged lesz az idő, hanem szövetségesed."


----------



## Hanah7 (2010 Augusztus 7)

"A győzelem önbizalmat adhat, de nem szabad, hogy teherré váljon, és a válladra telepedjen."


----------



## katczi (2010 Augusztus 7)

*Sziasztok!*

Kedves Mindenki!
A fórum szuper!
Szép napot!

Kati


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hát elég régi a beirás.

űdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

én is a huszt hozzászölásra hajtok.


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

elég komoly csapat gyűlt itt ösze.


----------



## sanboss (2010 Augusztus 7)

én magyarországon élek.


----------



## sonixthx (2010 Augusztus 7)

fú most találtam egy könyvet, a tudatos álmodásról itt, csak azért kell a 20 hsz. ^^


----------



## csupka91 (2010 Augusztus 7)

sonixthx írta:


> fú most találtam egy könyvet, a tudatos álmodásról itt, csak azért kell a 20 hsz. ^^



Én is azért akarom a 20 hozzászólást , tippelek megnézted az Eredet című filmet és megtetszett...


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## csupka91 (2010 Augusztus 7)

vááá 21 hozzászólásom van de még mindig nem tudok letölteni


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Csúnya idő van itt nálunk


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

csupka91 írta:


> vááá 21 hozzászólásom van de még mindig nem tudok letölteni



És mikor regisztráltál?


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Jó ez a sok idézet.


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

már csak 18 kell


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Beszéljek magamban, h. meglegyen?


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Az elég vicces lesz, de megteszem.


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Majd elmélkedem


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## missy86 (2010 Augusztus 7)

és kész


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

én is üdvözlöm a fórumot.


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## erika880722 (2010 Augusztus 7)

és kész


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

mellesleg nem szeretnék zavarni.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

de remélem, lassan elérem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

eddig igyekeztem igen értelmeseket írni, nehog ykivágjon a moderátor.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

és igen érdekes a fórum számos témája.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

de a walt disney-ket kihagyom.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hol lehet utánanázni, hanyadik hozzászólás?


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

egy-egy ilyen nap, és rengetegen vannak itt.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

kiss kedves fórum ez!


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

:!:


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

1, megérett a meggy


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

2,csipkebokor vessző


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

sokkal nehezebb elérni, mint gondoltam.


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

3, te leszel a párom


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egy bonmot tragédiája, hogy nem lehet őket minden üzi alatt elsütni. (Én)


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

4, hová mégy


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Bárminek ellen tudok állni, kivéve a kísértést.


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Kínomban idebiggyesztek 20 baba kis lemezt 
*
*


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egyik tizenkilenc, másik egy híján húsz.


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

És irány a Mars!!!!


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

5, a fölött


----------



## babajaga67 (2010 Augusztus 7)

Azért egy biztonsági.


----------



## sz_and_ra (2010 Augusztus 7)

6, hasad a pad


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Tesa - Nekad (2007)


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Rien - There Can't Be Any Prediction


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Eleventh He Reaches London - Hollow Be My Name (2009)


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Maserati - Inventions For The New Season


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

aes dana - aftermath


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

jó, hogy van ez a lehetőség, hogy könnyen összegyűjtsünk 20 hozzászólást


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

most én is nekirugaszkodok


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

bár fogalmam sincs mit irjak ide 20 alkalommal


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Elend-Sunwar the Dead


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

köszi, annak aki kitalálta ezt


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Summoning - Stronghold


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

remélem sok jó olvasmányra lelek majd ezen az oldalon


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szia

gyorsan megvan ez

secret chiefs 3 - book of horizons


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)




----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

remélem is, hogy gyorsan


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

the mystery of the thirteen crystal skulls


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

te is épp arra gyúrsz?


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

kell még pár


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

jaja
verseny? 


Vágtázó Csodaszarvas - Tiszta Forrás


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

legyen


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

és neked sok kell még?


----------



## jeneykinga (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Én is a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtöm.


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

thy catafalque - tûnõ idõ tárlat


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

hajrá
mi is gyűjtögetünk


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szia

mi is azon ügyködünk,már nem is tudom,mennyinél járok

Ana Never - Demo


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

lassacskán majd csak meglesz


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

nekem már ez a 15.


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Scivias - ...and You Will Fear Death Not


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

látom ti is jól töltitek a szombat estét


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

el se hiszem, hogy már csak pár darab kell


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

igazad volt, tényleg gyorsan összejön a 20


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

még kettő


----------



## szale (2010 Augusztus 7)

Én már ezt végigvittem, de még sem enged file-t megnyitni.


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

és itt a vége


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

remélem nekem engedni fogja


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

meert ha nem nagyon szomorú leszek


----------



## 36963 (2010 Augusztus 7)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

a.c.t.u.s. - sacro sanctum [1997] 
na még 5


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

a challenge of honour - 2005 - seven samurai 

én nem reménykedem,hogy a huszadik után már látni fogom a linkeket,ahol ezzel a megoldással büntetnek


----------



## Ancse (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok! Ma regisztráltam,örülök,hogy köztetek lehetek!


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

hold x true-then and now


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

US Christmas - Salt the Wound


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szia!

Mi is örülünk Neked

Ephel Duath - The Painters Palette


----------



## Ancse (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egy nagyon kedves ismerősöm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt!


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

nekem a google search - Tárolt változat

ulf söderberg - vindarnas hus


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

sephiroth - draconian poetry


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

111


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

222


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: *Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához....

annyira alap
*


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

333


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

444


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

555


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

666


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

777


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

888


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

999


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

000


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1112


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

2222


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

3333


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

4444


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

5555


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

6666


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

7777


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

8888


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

9999


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

1000


----------



## arus12 (2010 Augusztus 7)

11112


----------



## yawaza (2010 Augusztus 7)

Halleluja!

működik


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

A mosoly és az önbizalommal teli szív biztos út a boldogság felé!


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ma hallottam: Izland olyan kis ország, hogy mindenki megvolt mindenkinek oda-vissza :*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

El kell bírnunk terheink, mert elvesznek szép perceink és mindig mennünk kell tovább egy életen és sorson át...


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Olyan ez az alfórum mint a világ legnagyobb bölcsességét beleordítani az űrbe...


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

Soha ne ítélj meg egy másik embert, míg egy mérföldet nem jártál a cipőjében!


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Szurkolok DEnikőnek, hogy meglegyena 20 miközben jókat ír.


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (*Marie Curie*)


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Még mindig szurkolok DEnikőnek, hogy meglegyen a 20; miközben jókat ír, én pedig helyesen.


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Sajnos jelenleg nem folytatja.


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Ezért most GMTottinak szurkolok.


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

sok


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Hol alszik a féltonnás gorilla?


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

szeretettel


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Ahol akar.


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

üdvözlök


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Melyik az a két állat, amelyik előre-hátra egyformán lát?


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

minden


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

kedves


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

kanadában


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

- A bányaló és a vakvarjú.


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

illetve


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

a


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

világ


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

bármely


----------



## capaizee (2010 Augusztus 7)

halihó


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

szegletében


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

élő


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mi őrjíti meg a faltörő kost?


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

magyar


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

barátaimat


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

!


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

jó


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

- A fotocellás ajtó.


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

egészséget


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

kívánok


----------



## GMTotti (2010 Augusztus 7)

mindenkinek!


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Mi suhan át a légy agyán mikor neki megy az ablaknak?


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

- A potroha.


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Egy nap a nyuszika bátran felüvölt a kocsmában: 
- Ki akar velem verekedni?? 
- Hát például én! - szólal meg a medve. 
Mire a nyuszika:


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

- Jó, medve akkor te velem vagy!!!


----------



## lanyigy (2010 Augusztus 7)

Bakker! Ez több is mint húsz!


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## Mansell (2010 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## katyus5 (2010 Augusztus 7)

ennek mi értelme?


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Képzelőerőnket kárpótlásul kaptuk azért, amik nem lehettünk, humorérzékünket pedig, hogy vigasztalódjunk afelett, amik lettünk. ” (*Oscar Wilde*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

a


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

b


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

c


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

d


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

e


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Általában a ‘majd holnap’ a hét legzsúfoltabb napja.” (*spanyol közmondás*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“A templomba járástól senki nem lesz jó ember, mint ahogyan a garázsban állástól sem lesz senki Cadillac.”


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Az igaz barát nem az, aki meghív egy drága ebédre, hanem az, aki halkan odaszól, hogy beragadt a fogad közé egy darab káposzta.”


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Jobb csendben maradni, és hagyni, hogy azt gondolják buták vagyunk; mint megszólalni, és minden kétséget elolszlatni e felől.” (*Abraham Lincoln*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz, ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot.” (*Alfred E. Neuman*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Ha nem akarsz semmit, bármikor megkaphatod.” (*Calvin Coolidge*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Időnként elmegyek az orvoshoz, és megvizsgáltatom vele magam, mert az orvos is élni akar. Aztán elmegyek a gyógyszertárba, és kiváltom az orvosságot, mert a patikus is élni akar. Aztán a gyógyszert a csatornába öntöm – mert én is élni akarok!” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## DEnikő (2010 Augusztus 7)

“Furcsa, ahogy az idő az ember fölött tovamegy. Események, emberek, gondolatok jönnek és mennek, érzések hullámzanak az ember lelkén keresztül, aztán egy idő múlva nem marad belőlük semmi. Elkallódnak szerte az életben, mint apró haszontalan holmik a házban.
Itt-ott valami leszakad az emberből, valami láthatatlan kis lelki cafat, odaakad egy ajtókilincshez, egy-egy ablakpárkányhoz, rozoga padlóhoz, keskeny sétaúthoz. Az ilyeneket emlékeknek nevezzük, tiszteljük őket hosszabb-rövidebb ideig, a szerint hogy mekkora bennünk a romantika. Aztán szépen és észrevétlenül végképpen elmaradnak mellőlünk, mint halkszavú régi barátok, vagy mint az élet, aki velünk indult s valahol egyszer lemaradt.”
(*Wass Albert: Csaba*)


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

egy


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

tök


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

jó


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

fórum


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

eddig


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

csak


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

olvasgattam


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

de


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

most


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

letölteni


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

szeretnék


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

egy könyvet


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

hogy


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

olvashassam


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## debhukk (2010 Augusztus 8)

zénó


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok!
Így nem is lesz olyan nehéz összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást
Köszi


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Figyeljen az álmaira! Azokban seregnyi emlékképet találhat a múltból, jövőből.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ugyan ki dönti el, hol a határa annak, ami még ésszel felérhető? Én döntök saját korlátaim felől? Bizony! És ha nem eszkábálok korlátokat? Akkor szabad maradok.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Biztosan érdekes vagy, mint a legtöbb emberi lény, merj hát az lenni, akkor hamarabb és főként: igazán odafigyelnek rád, mint ha nyavalyogsz, érzelmeket zsarolsz.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Merészelj szuverén lény lenni, akkor is, ha kényelmesebb a banálokra támaszkodni, és minimális mértékben gondolkodni!


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mostanra a társadalom, mint erkölcsi fék, elkopott: már a szégyen sem visszatartó erő.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nem is kell nagy fizikum az élethez. Ma már egy gyerek is tudja kezelni a gombot, amitől felrobban egy-két világrész.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

A röpképtelen ember bárhová eljuthat a képzeletén, és többet - mert másként - lát, mint a legpöpecebb űrszonda.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

- Szerencsés ember: nem paranoiás.
- Annál is szerencsésebb: tök hülye.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mi sem könnyebb, mint egy jókora hazugsággal azonosulni.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Annyi a beteg elme, hogy hovatovább az egészséges szúr szemet.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

A vágy nem intellektuális tényező, ez köztudott. Sőt, kifejezetten alkalmas arra, hogy bárkinek eszét vegye.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Az állatvédők nem alhatnak. Na de nem alhat e bolygón embervédő, természetvédő, semminő jogvédő sem. Itt már más sem esik, csak jogsérelem és savas eső.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mondd meg, mit olvasol, és megmondom, ki vagy.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

A meghalás mindig hiábavaló. Hát az élés?


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ugyanaz a táj valaki más lényének színpompás szövetén át nézve még igézetesebb.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Az, aki csak olvasni tud, nyugodtan nevezhető analfabétának, ha nem tudja, mit olvas.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

A házasság: meleg étel, hideg öl. A szerelem a fordítottja.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Tudod-e, hogy nem a hülyék kérdezgetnek folyton, sokkal inkább a gondolkodók?!


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

A magasabbrendű emlősök mindegyike álmodik, s aki álmodik, játszik is, s aki játszik, az intelligenciáról tesz tanúbizonyságot.


----------



## Ametist (2010 Augusztus 8)

Az embernek úgy kell a mese, mint az édes álom.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Élt egyszer egy híres mérnök, egy nagy feltaláló, aki éjjel-nappal boszorkányos szerkezeteken törte a fejét, és csudálatosan okos gépeket épített.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Fabrikált például egy pici szerkentyűt, amely olyan gyönyörűségesen énekelt, hogy elnevezte pacsirtomatának.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Bátor szív volt a kézjegye, ezt viselte minden atom, amely kikerült a keze alól; álmélkodtak is utóbb a tudósok, mikor a színképekből vidám szívecskék hunyorogtak rájuk.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sok mindenféle hasznos gépet szerkesztett ez a mérnök.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Egyszer aztán gondolt merészet és nagyot: összeötvözi az életet a halállal, és imigyen véghezviszi a lehetetlent.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Elhatározta, hogy értelmes lényeket alkot vízből, de nem ám olyan rondákat, mint amilyenekre gondoltok.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Esze ágában sem volt holmi kocsonyás, vizenyős testeket formálni, az efféléktől irtózott, mint minden jóravaló robot.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ő igazán szép és okos, tehát kristályos lényeket akart vízből építeni.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Kiválasztott egy minden naptól távol eső bolygót, befagyott óceánjából jégtömböket hasított, és akár a hegyikristályból, kifaragta belőlük a krionidákat.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Azért hívták őket így, mert nem élhettek másként, csakis a csikorgó fagyban, a naptalan sötétségben.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hamarosan jégvárosokat, jégpalotákat emeltek, s mivel mindenfajta hőtől elpusztultak volna, magas, átlátszó kelyhekbe gyűjtötték az északi fényt, azzal világították a házaikat.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ki minél tehetősebb volt, annál több északi fényt tartott, citromsárgát meg ezüstöt, s így éldegéltek boldogan.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

De nemcsak a fényt kedvelték ám, hanem a drágaköveket is, ezért messze földön híres kincseket gyűjtöttek.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Megfagyott gázokból metszették, csiszolták drágaköveiket, velük színezték örökös éjszakájukat, amelyben fogoly lelkekként lobogtak a sudár északi fények, mint kristályoszlopba bűvölt csillagködök.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sok rablónak fájt a foga a kincsekre, hiszen Kriónia roppant messzire ellátszott, mint valami lassan forgó, sziporkázó ékszer a fekete bársony égen.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Jöttek is egymás után a kóbor űrlovagok szerencsét próbálni, kincset zsákmányolni.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Elsőnek a Rézlovag jött, lépte kongott, mint a harang.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

De mihelyt a jégre lépett, az megolvadt a melegétől, ő az óceánba süllyedt, s a jég bezárult fölötte.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

Borostyánba zárt bogárként, jégbe fagyva nyugszik a krióniai óceánban, míg a világ világ.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

.


----------



## sebestenyb (2010 Augusztus 8)

+1?


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

1.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

2.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

3.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

5.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

6.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

7.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

8.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

9.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

10.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

11.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

12.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

13.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

14.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

15.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

16.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

17.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

18.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

19.


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

20. :d


----------



## DoRk4 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

xhg


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

xhxxdh


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

hxhhd


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

awfí


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

aíf


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

íafafw


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

cn


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

fr


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

n


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

bm


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

:9:


----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## lee_priest (2010 Augusztus 8)

:razz:kiss:idea:


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

1, nem értem


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

2, még most se értem


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

3, nincs logikája


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

4, miért is kell ezt?


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

5, mert csak?


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

6, vagy azért?


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

7, mert az admin kitalálta?


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

8, szerintem nem jó ötlet


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

9, csak bonyolítja az egészet


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

10. de tudomásul veszem


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

11, már nem sok van hátra


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

12,


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

13, jó reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

14, vagy estét.


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

15, vagy délutánt.


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

16, nem igaz, hogy az admin ezért nem rúg ki


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

17, már csak három


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

18, kettő


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

19, egy.


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

20, ha igaz, ennyi elég is


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## almandar (2010 Augusztus 8)

sokadik, nem látom a linkeket a " Ha eljő a világvége" filmhez.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Köszönöm.Jó reggelt.*

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nem lessz könnyű.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nekem kissé bonyolult.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Lehet nem is jó helyre írok?


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ha így van kérem nézzék el nekem.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sopronba borus reggel van.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Keresek Barbara Streisand filmeket.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Neven senki,de Pepitának is szólíthattok.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

A chetelés nem igazán megy.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mint kezdő nagyon lassan írok.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Születtem 19...nagyon rég.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szeretem a humort,vidámságot.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Salamon Béla,a Kabosok meghatározóak voltak.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Marko-Nádas is.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Illés,Metró,Omega úgyszintén.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

És még sokan mások.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Pl:Beatles, Roling Stones.BeeGees.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon szeretem a könyveket.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Amolyan mindentolvasó vagyok.


----------



## Pepita52 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hát megvan a 20 üzenet,csak remélni tudomhogy jól csináltam.


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

p990i írta:


> Üdvözlők mindenkit.



Üdvözlők mindenkit.


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

p990i írta:


> Üdvözlők mindenkit.



i belong to you


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

you belong to me


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

i belong to you


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

fire from my heart


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

burning just for you


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

when you're far away


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

i'm in love with you


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

feelin' that so high


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

what can i do?


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

fly like you do it, like you high like you do try like to do it like a woman


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

go!


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

na nana na na naaa! na na nanna naaa!


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

zachem ya????


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

why dont you accept me?


----------



## p990i (2010 Augusztus 8)

why not?


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*sad*

ads


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*j*

hgj


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*ijl*

kjl


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hgj*

jgkhjk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hjjk*

jkjkljkll


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*kléjkáé*

mklélé


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

ékjé


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*lékjkékj*

kljljkéljk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

jkkjljkl


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*jkhjk*

lkjékéljgjk,,


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

hjhj


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hjzjhjkj*

jkljkékghhkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

jghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*kkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

kkkkkkkkkkkggggggggggggggggggggk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

jkhm,nbmnb


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*okélékj*

é​hjgjkjklk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*ukjhkkjl*

jlhjhkjlkl


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*jhkjhk*

jhkjlkjkljk


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

kjlkl


----------



## xaronx (2010 Augusztus 8)

*bnk,jhk*

jkjhvkg


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 8)

Féltem, hogy nem nagyon lesz téma, amihez hozzászóljak, de végül is csak össze fog jönni a 20.


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 8)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## kalman.rita (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nagy segítség ez a topic!


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

20 jeeeee .D:
5-4-3-2-1


----------



## hajis (2010 Augusztus 8)

20+1


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

A


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

19 jah és Üdv kedves Mindenki!!


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

Jó neked, te már letölthetsz... mondjuk, vicces, egy vacak mp3-ért kezdtem el ezt az egész regisztrációt.... wáááááááá hülye vagyok...


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

Asszem még 17 kell... :-(


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

15 és ráadásul ez a húsz másodperces szabály....


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

14... ha letelt a húsz mp


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

12, és meg sem fogom újra találni azt az oldalt....


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

11 keress rá hátha meglesz


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

11....


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

5 és ez már a célegyenes?!


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hello!!!


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

2 hey


----------



## Yossa (2010 Augusztus 8)

Stickly írta:


> Hello!!!



Szia!


----------



## winch (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok! Szerintem ez az oldal nagyon tuti!


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Én azért inkább írok pár sort minthogy egyszerű számokkal legyen meg a húsz fórumos beírásom


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Yamaha PSR S700hoz valaki tudna valaki jó csárdás, cigány stílusokat?


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ciao tutti!


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 8)

Benvenuti...


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na még egyszer ÜDV mindenkinek


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szegedről van még valaki ezen az oldalon?


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## Stickly (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*puszi*




San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Végre süt a nap!


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mihez szóljak hozzá?


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Alszik a gyermekem, nincs túl sok időm.


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Akkor én is kipróbálom 1


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mennyit kell még írni?


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szóval jöhet a 2


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Egy, megérett a meggy,


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Továbbá jön a 3


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Kettő, csipkebokorvessző.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Három, várom a párom.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Négy, megcsípett a légy,


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Végeztem a számokkal mert megérkezett az 1 éves keresztlányom!


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Öt, hasad a tök.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hat, ?


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hét, dörög az ég.


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na jó nem egyedül jött az anyukájával érkezett


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nyolc, leszakadt a polc,


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hat hasad a pad! Nem?


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Tíz tiszta víz.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na folytatom Szegeden egy kicsit borult az idő


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ott a szamár megissza.


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Én kis kertész legény vagyok, tízezerért locsolkodom!


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Most már itt is beborult.


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ja az az igazság hogy Én kis zenész legény vagyok.....


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na már csak kettőt kell írni.


----------



## Vmoncsi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Örültem. Üdv.


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

csak ketten próbálunk bejutni a nagy csapatba?


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nekem még hármat kell írni


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na jó most már csak két beírás


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Halihó ha minden igaz ez lesz az utolsó


----------



## beltekicsabi (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !!!!


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## beliczki66 (2010 Augusztus 8)

ime a 20 akkor lássuk a medvét


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*.*

hát ez isteni


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*..*

19


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*...*

18


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*....*

nem tudom ezt miért így találták ki...


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

és vissza is


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*.....*

de legalább ezzel is telik az idő


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*,*

6


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*..*

csak meglesz a 20


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*,,*

csak nagyon lassan, addigis talán lejár a mosógép


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

Lassan nekem is


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*,,,*

most teszek valamit magamért


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

összejön a 20


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*,,*

már a fele megvan...


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*k*

mint kitartás


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*p*

perceken belül túl leszek ezen


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

én is azon vagyok


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*n*

nem köszönték meg az üzeneteimet


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*t*

tizennégyezer....


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

jó egy kicsit tenni valamit


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*c*

centrifuga


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

drukkolok Lillancs


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*m*

már csak 5 kell


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

én is követlek


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*v*

vagyis már csak 4


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

még 11


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*k*

kicsit unom már...


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

szép az idő


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*f*

fáradt vagyok


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

na nem megy egyszerűen


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*..*

ettől függetlenül még várni kell


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

ma egy kicsit én is


----------



## Lillancs (2010 Augusztus 8)

*n*

na még egyet, ráadásként


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

neked már meg van


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

gratulálok


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

én számolok tovább


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

és köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

lassan a végére érek


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## MARCSICICA (2010 Augusztus 8)

és a ráadás


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hozzá szolok


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

há ez eléggé hosszu lesz


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

há ez eléggé hosszú lesz


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

bizti kell ez


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és ismét...


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

lassan a végére érek


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

jo munka


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 8)

.


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm azért a sok feltöltést


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez röhejes.


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és gyöztem


----------



## fefe1 (2010 Augusztus 8)

na de mé nem


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hajaj


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Négy


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Húsz másodperc.


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Húsz óra


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sánta Ferenc


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Megpróbálom


----------



## _eniko_ (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

hány?


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Patyomkin


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sebaj Tóbiás


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Tamburmajor


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

lasssssú


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na még hét


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

10644 oldal fölöslegesen


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szeméthegy úszik az óceánon


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Kínai szénbányatüzek


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Bp


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mínusz egy


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

És


----------



## tomoceus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Még mindig nem elég?


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

köszönöm a jótanácsot akkor most írok ide valamit


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

szép napunk van ma


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

olyan jó így


----------



## ktibor77 (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

öt


----------



## ktibor77 (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

ez már a hatodik


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

most jön a bűvös hetes


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

nekem nyolc ....


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

kilenc kis ferenc


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

tíz tiszta víz vazze


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza a kis cica megissza


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

tizenkéttőt üt az óra


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

tizenhárom a kedvenc számom


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

14 számokkal


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

15 is jöhet


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

és íme a szülinapom 16.-a


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

tizenhét éves lennék megint szívesen...


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

és máris érettségi előtt állok...


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

egy híján...ennyi....


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

tíz hatod meg tíz hatod az húúúúúúúúúsz....hatod...


----------



## pagabino (2010 Augusztus 8)

bejutottam az egyetemre....ugye? már húsz múltam


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*hozzaszolast gyujtok*

sziasztok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok 2kiss


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo 1


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

:kaboom:


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

koszi 6


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

:!:


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo helo,


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo 8


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo helo helo


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziazstok :..:


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziazstok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo33


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo helo helo,


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

slovakiai magyar vagyok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

helo,hhhhhhhhellllo


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

szzzzziasztttttok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

abc


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

szamolok


----------



## mmmmmotyi (2010 Augusztus 8)

van itt valaki


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Sziasztok*

Ez a fórum nagyon jó, sok mindent találtam már itt. Hobby gyanánt gyüjtögetem a filmeket.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönet a sok kedves és figyelmes feltöltőnek.


----------



## tottenhotta (2010 Augusztus 8)

még 17 hozzászólás kell)))


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok! Én is itt vagyok! Mindjárt körbenézek Nálatok


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ékszereket készítek!


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szappant is öntök!


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez automata rendszer?


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Gyermeket nevelek


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

cirokfu írta:


> Ez automata rendszer?


 szerintem egyszerű fórum a gyűjtögetőknek


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez a harmadik bejegyzésem.


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na hol is tartottam: szóval...


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Táncolok is, említettem már?


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Boogie-woogiet


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Formációztam is


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nézd meg az ékszereimet, keress rá a nevemre!


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

www.dradri.gportal.hu


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mostmár amerikai palcsintát is csináltam, de csak pufipalacsintának hívom.


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

De szerintem jobb a magyar, és élvezetesebb a sütése is, meg a göngylgetése is.


----------



## szelo (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, Feldmár könyvek keresése közben találtam az oldalatokra, de örülök, h rátok találtam


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Említettem már, hogy építkezünk?


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

szelo írta:


> Sziasztok, Feldmár könyvek keresése közben találtam az oldalatokra, de örülök, h rátok találtam


 Én is könyveket vadászni jöttem


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szuper dolgok vannak errefele!


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Igaz most csak gyűjtögetek, de majd beszélgetek is veletek


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hamarosan...


----------



## gigamaster (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez az első hozzászólásom a fórumon, remélem hamar összejön a 20.


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

...összegyűlik...


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

nos hol is tartottam...


----------



## DraDri (2010 Augusztus 8)

Na elkezdem a barangolást! Most már tudunk dumcsizni is! Szuper! Köszi!


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ha összegyűjtöttem a 20 hozzászólást, lehet, hogy rákapok, és értelmes
hozzászólásaim is lesznek.


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Elsősorban könyveket fogok letölteni.\\m/


----------



## Hematit9 (2010 Augusztus 8)

"Jó pasikat a világ bármely sarkán találunk, csak az a baj, hogy a Föld kerek!"


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

gigamaster írta:


> Ez az első hozzászólásom a fórumon, remélem hamar összejön a 20.


Kitartás, nekem ez már a hetedik!:444:


----------



## dan.m (2010 Augusztus 8)

Még 14...
Annyira jól esett a mai fűnyírás :/


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hematit9 írta:


> "Jó pasikat a világ bármely sarkán találunk, csak az a baj, hogy a Föld kerek!"


A Föld mindkét sarkán nyüzsögnek: az Északin és a Délin. :111:


----------



## szelo (2010 Augusztus 8)

DraDri írta:


> www.dradri.gportal.hu


 
nagyon szépek!


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

:99:


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Receptek*

Szeretnék Veletek megosztani egy pár finomságot. Persze nem csak a húsz hozzászólás miatt, hanem azért, hogy ott távol a hazától legyen egy kis étel ami magyar.
Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök!


----------



## szelo (2010 Augusztus 8)

cirokfu írta:


> Elsősorban könyveket fogok letölteni.\\m/


én is (főként) ezért regisztráltam


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Receptek_1*

Előkészítés: A burgonyát meghámozzuk, megmossuk. A fokhagymát megtisztítjuk, finomra zúzzuk. A sajtot felszeleteljük. A feltéthez a zöldségeket megtisztítjuk, megmossuk és vastagabbra szeleteljük.
Elkészítés: 

1. Tócsni
A burgonyát nagy lyukú reszelőn lereszeljük, majd elkeverjük a liszttel, a petrezselyemmel, a tejföllel, a tojással és a fokhagymával, sóval, borssal ízesítjük. Serpenyőben kevés olajat forrósítunk, és kanálnyi burgonyamasszát teszünk bele. A kanál hátával kissé ellapítjuk, és a lepénykék mindkét oldalát megsütjük.

2. A tócsnikat sütőlemezre tesszük. A sütőt 200 fokra előmelegítjük. 


3. Innen kétféleképpen járhatunk el: vagy a tócsnira rakjuk a felszeletelt sajtot, és a sütőben rápirítjuk, vagy a továbbiak szerint járunk el.


[FONT=&quot]4. A zöldségeket sózzuk, borsozzuk és a serpenyőben visszamaradt olajban átpirítjuk. A tócsnik tetejére halmozzuk a zöldségeket, majd mindegyik tetejére egy szelet sajtot teszünk. A sütőben a tócsnikra pirítjuk a sajtot. Forrón tálaljuk.
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]A tócsnihoz:[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 60 dkg burgonya[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 2 gerezd fokhagyma[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 10 dkg liszt[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 1 evőkanál vágott petrezselyem[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 1 evőkanál tejföl[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 2 tojás[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 4 evőkanál olaj[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] A tócsnira:[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 20 dkg mozzarella[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 1 paradicsom[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 1 kis cukkini[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 1 piros kaliforniai paprika[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 10 dkg gomba[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] 3 evőkanál olaj[/FONT]


----------



## szelo (2010 Augusztus 8)

bauferi írta:


> Szeretnék Veletek megosztani egy pár finomságot. Persze nem csak a húsz hozzászólás miatt, hanem azért, hogy ott távol a hazától legyen egy kis étel ami magyar.
> Mindenkit szeretettel üdvözlök!


 
várjuk az elsőt!


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_2*

*Sajtos-tejszínes pulykamell*​ 
* 500g pulykamell, szeletben*
*5 dl tejszín*
*Egy kevés margarin*
*Minél több sajt*

* A pulykamell szeleteket kicsit kivered, és besózod, vagy én pl. vegetát szoktam rászórni. Utána kikened egy kis margarinnal a tepsit, belerakod a szeleteket, és leöntöd a tejszín kicsit több mint felével (jó, ha kicsit ellepi). *
* Letakarod alufóliával, és berakod a sütőbe, kb.40-50 percre, hogy jól megpárolódjon. Ha megpuhult, akkor ráöntöd a maradék tejszínt, és jó alaposan megszórod reszelt sajttal. *
*Most már fólia nélkül tedd vissza a sütőbe, hogy szépen rápiruljon a sajt. Elég egyszerű, nem?


Mi kukoricás rizzsel vagy krumplipürével szoktuk enni, és mondhatom ISTENI! (csirkemellből is lehet készíteni, akkor elég a pároláshoz 30-40 perc)*


----------



## cirokfu (2010 Augusztus 8)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Köszönöm az üzenetet. Én is ilyen tartalmas gondolatokat írok.:wink:


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_3*

*Tejfeles szelet Nagyitól*​ 
* Sertéshús (comb v. karaj)*
*Hagyma *
*Pirospaprika*
*Zsiradék*
*Liszt*
*Egy pohár tejföl*
*Paradicsom, paprika** 


A kivert hússzeleteket besózod, borsozod, és megforgatod lisztben. A húsokat kevés zsiradékon kicsit elősütöd, éppen annyira, hogy kifehéredjen (kicsit lepereg róla a liszt - az a jó!).*
* Miután mindegyiket elősütötted, a forró zsíron készítsél egy lecsós alapot (persze ha kerül bele igazi paprika és pari, akkor az igazi, de nem kell csak egy-egy db) hagyma, piros paprika! Utána erre rakd vissza a husikat, most már nyugodtan kerülhetnek egymásra, úgyis fel kell önteni vízzel, hogy ellepje. (Ezt még ízesítheted tetszés szerint, én mindenbe nyomatom a vegetát.)*

*[FONT=&quot]Innentől kezdve, ha már felforrt, akkor kis lángon addig főződ, míg a husik megpuhulnak. (vajpuha lesz!) Ha ezzel is végeztél, akkor belerakod a tejfölt, és még egyet rottyantod. Mi krumplipürét és főtt tésztát eszünk hozzá jó sok szafttal. Mmm![/FONT]*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_4*

*Töltött káposzta Nagyitól*​ 
* 1,25 kg savanyú káposzta + ezen felül a levelek*
*1kg darált hús*
*2 tojás*
*2 közepes hagyma*
*125gr-os gyorsrizs, vagy sima rizs is jó (félig főzve=újraforrás után 4-5 perccel le kell venni)*
*2 kk pirospaprika*
*1 kk őrölt feketebors*
*2 kk só*
*2 kk delikát v. vegeta (persze a fűszerezés továbbfejleszthető, nekünk így bejött)*
*30-40 dkg füstölt hús*

* Az apró káposztát zsíron dinszteljük, míg meg nem puhul. Közben a darált húst eldolgozzuk a szükséges hozzávalókkal, és megmosott káposztalevelekbe csavarunk gombócokat. ( A méret a levél nagyságától függ, de ha nagyon nagy a levél, akkor egyrészt érdemes kivágni a fő eret, mert nehezen puhul meg, másrészt akár szét lehet vágni, és több kisebb káposztás gombócot csinálni, úgy könnyebben megfő.)*

*Ha ezek az előkészületek megvannak, akkor a lábasból kivesszük az "apró" felét. A maradékra rápakoljuk a káposztás gombócokat, és közéjük néhány darabka füstölt húst. (A darált húsos töltelékből lehet káposzta nélküli gombócokat is rakni a tetejére, sokan így szeretik - ezt már Áriszka is imádja!) A tetejére jön a megdinsztelt apró káposzta másik fele, rá lehet szórni még egy szép nagy fejnyi hagymát apróra vágva, és pirospaprikát, hogy szép színe legyen. Az egészet fölengedjük vízzel, hogy ellepje, és főni hagyjuk. (Nagyikám egy órát ír a főzésre, de én tovább szoktam hagyni, inkább megkóstolom, hogy elég puha-e.)*
* Ha minden fincsi puha, akkor jön a macera (bár az előkészület is eléggé pepecses). Mindent ki kell pakolni, és csak az alsó réteg apró káposztát meghagyva be kell rántani egy jó púpos evőkanálnyi liszttel. Utána már csak a visszapakolás, és a jó ízű lakoma van hátra.*
*Figyelem! Minél többször melegítjük, annál jobban összeérnek az ízek, és egyre finomabb lesz. (Ha véletlenül túl sok lenne, akkor irány a fagyasztó.)*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_5*

*Fahéjas-Kakaós tekercs*​ 

*Tésztához:*

*0,5 l tej*
*50 g élesztő*
*150g vaj vagy margarin*
*1/2 teáskanál só*
*-dl kristálycukor*
*16-18 dl liszt*
*(én ezeket a decis adagokat az egyszerűség kedvéért bögrével méregetem)*

*Krémhez:*

*150-200g vaj (általában kocka RAMA-t használok, mert az elég kemény, de azért jól eldolgozható)*
*Ízlés szerint fahéj (vagy kakaó, de készítettem már darált dióval, és az is isteni) és cukor*

*Általában a tésztát elfelezem és a fele kakaós a másik fele pedig fahéjas tekercs lesz.*

*Összetöröd az élesztőt egy nagyobb edényben. Felolvasztod a vajat egy edényben, hozzáöntöd a tejet, és meglangyosítod (nem kell melegre!). Ezt ráöntöd az élesztőre, és kevergeted, amíg fel nem olvad. Ehhez hozzáadod a cukrot, és a lisztet (a végét már apránként, attól függően, hogy mennyit vesz fel). Én robotgépet szoktam használni, el kell válnia a tésztának az edény aljától. A kész tésztát meglisztezed, és hagyod kelni szobahőmérsékleten kb. 30-40 percet.*

*Addig kikeverheted a krémet, csak egyszerűen ess neki a hozzávalóknak. Ha a tészta megkelt, akkor nyújtódeszkán kicsit átgyúrod, és kinyújtod, kb. 1 cm-esre. (Én egyszerre a tészta felével szoktam csak dolgozni.) A tölteléket is elkened szépen a tésztán, feltekercseled, és kb. 1-2 cm-es szeletekre vágod fel a tekercset. A kapott csigákat muffin-papírba szoktuk tenni, még lehet kicsit állni hagyni, hogy tovább keljen, utána megkened tojássárgájával, és mehet a sütőbe. Én kb. 20-30 percet szoktam sütni, 200 fokon.*

*Kicsit pepecs meló, de megéri! Kb. harminc szép, méretes süti szokott lenni, úgyhogy amit nem tudunk egy ültő helyünkben megenni, azt lefagyasztjuk. A későbbiekben ez nagyon fincsi reggeli, fagyasztóból kiveszed mikróban felmelegíted… *


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_6*

*Hagymás hal Maricától*​ 

*Kell hozzá egy 2 – 2,5kg-os ponty törzse kibelezve, beirdalva / olyan irdalás, ami mentén majd szeletelni lehet, ha kész. A halacskát kívül-belül be kell sózni, kicsit borsozni, és bedörzsölni oreganoval (pár órát álljon befűszerezve).*
*2-2,5kg hagymát megpucolunk, félbe vágjuk őket, majd szeletekre (kicsit szét is lehet morzsolni szálakra).*

*A tepsibe olajat teszünk, és a tűzhelyen melegítjük, majd belerakjuk a hagymát, és elkezdjük fonnyasztani, amikor kicsit már összeesett, akkor ráöntünk 1,5-2 dl száraz fehérbort, és tovább pároljuk. Utána mehet rá szép sorjában a többi fűszer: 1,5 dl paradicsomlé, v. 3-4 közepes paradicsom turmixolva, 1 fejnyi fokhagyma gerezdekben, pirospaprika, só v. ételízesítő, feketebors, oregano- ízlés szerint, 2-3 babérlevél, egy csomag friss petrezselyem, bónuszként egy paprika karikákra vágva.*

*Amikor a hagyma összeesett, és kicsit összeállt a fűszerekkel, akkor elterítjük a tepsi alján, és ráfektetjük a halat, így megy be a sütőbe. Először mehet nagyobb lángon, ha rotyog, akkor kisebbre lehet venni, és kb. 3/4 óráig fődögélhet. Közben lehet egy kis vizet pótolni, és a halacskát locsolni a lével (nem kell letakarni!). Utána megfordítjuk a halat, és így újabb 3/4 óra, mire teljesen kész lesz. (a hagymát érdemes figyelni, ha teljesen puha, akkor a hal is oké.)*

*[FONT=&quot]Maricáéknál a hagyma és kenyérke a köret.[/FONT]*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_7*

*Rozmaringos lapocka sütve sült krumplival *

Gondolkoztam mi legyen az étel neve, mert nem tudom hivatalosan van e ilyen. Azért ezt adtam neki mert a domináns fűszer a rozmaring.
A lapocka nem a legnépszerűbb hús, pedig isteni finom. Múltkor hasalját sütöttünk és az is nagyon isteni. Kicsit zsírosabb mint mondjuk a karaj vagy a comb,de ettől finomabb is. A zsír kisül belőle és csak a finom omlós hús marad. Eddig én sem vettem ilyen húsokat, de most egyben vettünk egy fél disznót, aminek a negyed része a miénk lett (egyébként egy negyed disznó 10 ezer forintba kerül, ami nagyon olcsó, és friss és jó minőségű hús).
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 szelet lapocka[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 nagyobb darab krumpli[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 fej lila hagyma[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]fél fej fokhagyma[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]friss rozmaring, kakukkfű és petrezselyem[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]kolozsvári szalonna[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]só, bors, olíva olaj[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Elkészítés:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. A hagymákat megpucolom és negyedelem, majd a friss fűszereket össze aprítom. Felkockázom a szalonnát.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. A hússzeleteket bedörzsölöm az olíva olajjal és megszórom az aprított fűszerekkel, borssal és sóval.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. A hagymákat és a szalonnát a tepsi aljára teszem majd erre jönnek a hússzeletek.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. 180 fokra előmelegített sütőbe teszem alufóliával lefedve egy órán keresztül sütöm, majd fólia nélkül még egy fél órán keresztül.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. A krumplikat jó alaposan megmosom, majd héjában megfőzöm. Ha megfőtt harmadolom, meglocsolom olíva olajjal sózom és borsozom, majd a sütőben fél óra alatt készre sütöm.[/FONT]


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_8*

*Vadas marha zsemlegombóccal recept*

[FONT=&quot] Hozzávalók:
1 kg marhahús (nyelvből, szívből is lehet)
10 dkg húsos füstölt szalonna
1 nagy fej hagyma
3-3 szál sárgarépa és petrezselyemgyökér
babérlevél
só
bors
1 savanykás alma
2 dl tejföl
2 csapott ek. liszt
mustár
cukor

Elkészítés:
A húst kisebb szeletekre vágjuk, és hozzátesszük a hagymához, amit füstölt szalonnán kicsit megfonnyasztottunk. A hússzeletek mindkét oldalát fehéredésig sütjük. Ezután hozzáadjuk a feldarabolt sárgarépát, petrezselyemgyökeret, ízlés szerint babérlevelet, sót, borsot és annyit vizet, hogy a hús puhára tudjon főni, de ne maradjon sok víz rajta. Ha a hús már majdnem puha, egy meghámozott, feldarabolt savanykás almát is adunk hozzá.

A puhára főtt húst tányérra szedjük, a zöldségeket – kellő mennyiségű levet hagyva alatta – turmixoljuk. 2 dl tejföllel, 2 ek. liszttel behabarjuk, ízlés szerint mustárral, cukorral ízesítjük, felforraljuk. A hússal együtt is főzzük 1-2 percig, majd zsemlegombóccal tálaljuk.

Zsemlegombóc:
Fél kg krumplit meghámozva, darabokra vágva megfőzünk, áttörjük. Ha kihűlt, hozzáadunk 1 púpozott ek. zsírt (v. 3 ek. étolajat), ízlés szerint sót, fél kg lisztet, valamint 2 db zsemlét kockára vágva, szárazon megpirítva, kihűtve. Langyos tejjel sűrű masszává dolgozzuk. Gombócokat formálunk belőle, majd bő, sós vízben kb. 20-30 percig főzzük.

Tanácsok:
Kuktában hamar megfő! Az alma olyan kellemesen pikánssá teszi, hogy én mustárt nem is szoktam beletenni.[/FONT]


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_9*

*Csicseriborsó leves *

*Csicseriborsó leves recept, receptek*



csicseriborsó
gyömbér
koriander
olaj
petrezselyemzöld
vegyes zöldség
levesek
 Csicseriborsó leves
Csicseriborsó leves
· 10 dkg csicseriborsó 
· kb. 1 kg tetszés szerinti vegyes zöldség (sárgarépa,
fehérrépa, zeller, karalábé stb.) 
· 3 ek. hidegen sajtolt (olíva) olaj 
· 1 cs. zöldpetrezselyem, gyömbér, őrölt koriander 
A csicseriborsót egy éjszakára beáztatjuk. A zöldségeket
apróra vágjuk, és kicsit megpirítjuk olajon. Felöntjük kb. 1 liter vízzel,
hozzáadjuk a csicseriborsót és a fűszereket, majd fedő alatt készre főzzük. Az
apróra vágott petrezselymet tálalás előtt tesszük a levesbe.
[FONT=&quot]Megjegyzés: ha a levesbe sűrített paradicsomot teszünk, akkor
egy finom, paradicsomos levest kapunk. Ekkor fűszerezzük inkább oregánóval,
bazsalikommal.[/FONT]


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Receptek_10*

*Borsos hátszín grillezett paradicsommal *


*[FONT=&quot]Személyenként 20 dkg-os szép szeleteket kérjünk a hentestől. A húst gondosan hártyázzuk le, csak enyhén sózzuk meg. Sütés előtt egy nappal apróra tört kevés borssal (zöld bors, rózsabors, fekete bors, fehér bors keverékével) megszórva, olajban pácoljuk. Ínyencek ezt az ételt félangolosan fogyasztják, mert úgy szaftosabb, porhanyósabb. Kitűnő hozzá az 1997-es villányi cabernet sauvignon és merlot. [/FONT]*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_11*

*Mézes-fokhagymás oldalas*

*
Egy főre 30 dkg húst számítsunk. Elkészítése előtt két nappal vízbe, fehérborba, és késhegynyi citromsavba, sózva és friss vágott fokhagymával bedörzsölve pácoljuk. A citromsav felpuhítja a rostokat. Figyelem! Gyenge közepes lángon süssük! Faszenes grillsütőn előbb a felső, húsos részét pároljuk meg, csak utána pirítsuk pirosra. Kapros-joghurtos öntettel, vajban párolt zöldségekkel tálaljuk.*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_12*

*Fokhagymás sertéstarja kolozsvári szalonnával

*

*20-25 dkg-os csont nélküli tarjaszeletet számítsunk személyenként. Sokan szeretik, mert nem száraz hús, és kiváló ízhatást érhetünk el, ha a sütés előtt egy napig sós, fokhagymás olajban pácoljuk. Így világosabb lesz a színe, és ropogós pirosra süthető a tejcukor speciális pirulása miatt. Sütés közben kevés olajjal kenegethetjük. Kolozsvári szalonnát, más néven: bacont süthetünk mellé. A burgonyát alufóliában, parázson süssük meg. Fokhagymás tejfölbe friss fűszereket (snidling, petrezselyemzöld, kevés kapor) keverünk, ezzel öntözzük meg a krumplit.*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_13*

*Szűzérmék vargányamártással*

*
Személyenként 25 dkg-ot vásároljunk a sertés legnemesebb részének számító szűzérméből. Mindig alaposan hártyázzuk le, és hosszanti irányára merőlegesen szeleteljük, hogy a rostozat szálkásságát megszüntessük. A vargánya az erdő egyik legnagyobb kincse, "húzós" ára van, viszont nagyon kevés (10 fõs társaságnak összesen 25 dkg) szükséges belőle, mert markáns íze, illata, aromája csekély mennyiségben is jól kiérződik. 
Mint a grillpartikon mindig, ehhez is friss zöldségeket kínáljunk, szabad választást biztosítva vendégeinknek. Az ízesítőszereket helyezzük a nyersanyagok mellé, hogy mindenki a saját szájíze szerint komponálhassa meg a salátáját. A dresszingek mellé tegyünk oda balzsamecetet, fokhagymás ecetet, tökmagolajat, olívaolajat. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy ezekből csupán néhány csöppet használjunk és két-három félénél ne alkalmazzunk többet, mert akkor már nem "hallhatók ki" az ízek.*
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_14*

*Fogasfilé magokkal*

*[FONT=&quot]
A Balaton adja a legjobb ízű fogassüllőt. Fehér húsú, zamatos, szálkamentes. Nem jóllakásra szolgál, a fogas mindig ínyencfalat. Nem olcsó, ám egy főre elég csak 15 dkg-ot számolni belőle. Legjobb rostsütőlapon, vajjal locsolgatva elkészíteni, és pirított magokkal (tökmag, lenmag, szezámmag, napraforgómag) ízesítve kínálni. 
A köretek és a saláták megválasztásánál figyeljünk, hogy ne nyomják el a süllő utánozhatatlan ízét. Vajban párolt petrezselymes újburgonya nagyszerű összhangot alkot a fogassal. Csak gondosan megválasztott bort fogyasszunk hozzá. A Csobogókertben badacsonyhegyi, rajnai rizlinget kínálnak öblítésül, az 1994-es évjáratból. Mindenképpen minőségi száraz fehérbor illik hozzá. [/FONT]*


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_15*

*Saslik nyárson sütve*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]60 dkg báránycomb, 4 kemény paradicsom, 8 vastag uborkakarika,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8 csemegehagyma, 3 evőkanál olaj, 1/4 teáskanál őrölt kakukkfű,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1 késhegynyi fokhagymás só, 1 mokkáskanál pirospaprika, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A bárány- vagy fiatal birkahúst kb. 3 cm-es kockákra vágjuk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A megtisztított hagymát és a megmosott paradicsomot félbevágjuk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az uborkát felkarikázzuk. Az előkészített alapanyagokat[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]váltakozva nyársra húzzuk, a két végét hagymával zárjuk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Körben megsózzuk és a fűszerekkel elkevert olajjal megkenjük.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Parázs fölött, állandóan forgatva a nyársakat, színesre sütjük.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Sütés közben még egyszer kenjük át a fűszeres olajjal.[/FONT]


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_16*

*Szűzszeletkék nyárson sütve*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]40 dkg sertés szűzpecsenye, 16 dkg kövér szalonna,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8 csemegehagyma, 2 nagy zöldpaprika, 1 mokkáskanál őrölt[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]borsikafű, 1 mokkáskanál őrölt kakukkfű, 2 evőkanál olaj, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A sertés szűzpecsenyéből hosszúkás érméket vágunk, húsverővel[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kissé megveregetjük és besózzuk. A szalonnát vékonyan[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]felszeleteljük, a hagymát megtisztítjuk, a zöldpaprikából nagy[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]négyszögeket vágunk. A szűzérmékbe szalonnaszeletet teszünk,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]félbehajtva nyársra húzzuk zöldpaprikával váltakozva. A nyárs[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]két végét hagymával zárjuk. Körben megsózzuk és meghintjük[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kakukkfű és borsikafű keverékével. Olajjal megkenjük és gyakori[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]forgatás közben, parázs fölött megsütjük.[/FONT]​


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_17*

*Zsiványpecsenye fóliában, nyárson sütve*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]40 dkg sertéscomb, 20 dkg húsos szalonna, 4 nagy burgonya,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4 nagy vöröshagyma, 2 zöldpaprika, 1 mokkáskanál őrölt bors, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A sertéscombból kis szeletkéket vágunk. A meghámozott burgonyát[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és hagymát felkarikázzuk. A zöldpaprikából és a szalonnából[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]nagyobb négyszögletes szeleteket vágunk. Megsózzuk az[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]alapanyagokat és váltakozva nyársra húzzuk. Borssal körbehintjük[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]és fóliába csavarjuk, a fólia két végét jól összenyomjuk. Parázs[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]fölött, állandóan forgatva elkezdjük sütni. Mikor a burgonya[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]is megpuhult, levesszük a fóliát és rövid idő alatt színesre,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]kissé ropogósra sütjük.[/FONT]​


----------



## tantónéni (2010 Augusztus 8)

bauferi írta:


> *Szűzszeletkék nyárson sütve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jó recept, kipróbálom


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_18*

*Májszeletkék nyárson sütve*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]80 dkg sertésmáj, 2 piros alma, 24 csemegehagyma,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]12 dkg húsos kolozsvári szalonna, 4 zöldpaprika, 1 mokkáskanál[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]őrölt bors, 2 evőkanál olaj, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A májat hártyáitól megtisztítjuk és kb. 4x4 cm-es kockákra[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]vágjuk. A szalonnából hasonló nagyságú, vékony szeleteket[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]vágunk. A megtisztított hagyma felét félbevágjuk, az almából[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]vastag cikkeket szelünk. Az előkészített nyersanyagokat a[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]következő sorrendben húzzuk a nyársra: hagyma, szalonna, máj,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]alma. A két végére egész hagyma kerüljön. Borssal körbehintjük,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]olajjal megkenjük, színesre megsütjük. Csak fogyasztás előtt[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]sózzuk meg.[/FONT]​


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_19*

*Vegetáriánus nyárs*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8 gombafej (konzerv), 2 cső zsenge kukorica, 8 kemény[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]paradicsom, 2 zöldpaprika, 8 mogyoróhagyma, 2 kis uborka,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1 mokkáskanál őrölt borsikafű és őrölt kakukkfű, 2 evőkanál[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]olaj, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A megtisztított kukoricacsöveket kb. 4-6 cm-es darabokra, az[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]uborkát vastag karikákra, a zöldpaprikát nagy kockákra, a[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]hagymát félbevágjuk, a megmosott paradicsomok szárát[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]eltávolítjuk. A konzerv gombát leszűrjük.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Az előkészített alapanyagokat váltakozva nyársra húzzuk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Körben megsózzuk, meghintjük őrölt borsika- és kakukkfűvel,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]majd olajjal megkenjük. Parázs fölött - gyakori forgatás[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]mellett - színesre sütjük.[/FONT]​


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Recept_20*

*Pulykamellszeletkék nyárson sütve*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Hozzávalók:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]60 dkg pulykamell, 1/4 doboz ananászkonzerv, 2 piros alma,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1 mokkáskanál currypor, 2-3 evőkanál olaj, só.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Elkészítése:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A kicsontozott és bőrétől megtisztított pulykamellet kb.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4x8 cm-es csíkokra, az ananászkarikákat kétfelé vágjuk. A húst[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]megsózzuk. Minden pulykamellcsíkba egy-egy ananászdarabkát[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]teszünk és a nyársra húzzuk. A hús után ananászcikk következik.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A nyárs elejére és végére vastag almaszeletet húzunk.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Curryporral körben meghintjük, olajjal megkenjük és hamvadó[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]parázs fölött, rövid idő alatt színesre megsütjük.[/FONT]​


----------



## bauferi (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Receptek*

Remélem már mindenki éhes. Jó étvágyat kívánok!


----------



## Buksiokos (2010 Augusztus 8)

*letöltés*

Hello, ne haragudjon rám senki, de most felesleges dolgokat fogok írogatni, hogy összeszedjek húsz hsz-t és letölthessem innen Jodi Picoult-tól a Tizenkilenc percet 

Sajnos semmi más lehetőséget nem találtam az ingyenes letöltésére ezen a fórumon kívül


----------



## Buksiokos (2010 Augusztus 8)

*letöltés*

Buborék, buborék
Színeváltós, csodaszép
Imitt veres, amott kék,
Orromból gyütt ki elébb
xP


----------



## Buksiokos (2010 Augusztus 8)

*3. hsz*

Ti kaptatok már valakitől fiókot ajándékba? Mert én nem.


----------



## Buksiokos (2010 Augusztus 8)

Most mit írjak? Áááá


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Legyen mindenkinek Boldog és Szép napja!


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Miért léptem én is be ebbe a fórumba?


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mert nagyon sok jó anyagot tudunk itt megtalálni!


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hálás köszönet a letölthetőségért!


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Rengeteg a téma, bőséges a választék....


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

nem is tudom, hogy hol kezdjem!)


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok itt.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Elsőre nekem hatalmasnak tűnik ez a fórum.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Láttam vannak rajta színvonalas cikkek a világ történéseiről.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Meg tudná valaki mondani, hogy lehet könnyen eligazodni benne?


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönet, hogy nem csak kanadai magyarok számára nyitott a regisztráció!


----------



## catty21 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Fecske Panna: Utána
​ Az örökkévalóság​ nem ismer​ röpke percet​ múló évek súlya​ csak​ halandó lelket​ lökhet a porba​ ​ _utána _​ _gyászolja _​ _némán_​ _az Embert_​ _aki voltál_​


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Legszívesebben mindet magamhoz venném, azután aki csak kérné tőlem, persze, hogy átadnám!


----------



## Nessie78 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Alkalmasint nézzetek be a chat szobába is. Jó arcok vannak ott!


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Joe átmegy a szomszédjához, és azt látja, hogy a szomszédja, a felesége, a fia és a kutyájuk egy asztalnál ülnek és pókereznek.
- Ez aztán az okos kutya! - mondja csodálkozva.
- Ugyan már! Egyáltalán nem okos ez. Nagyon könnyen kiismerhető, amikor jó lapja van, mindig elkezdi csóválni a farkát!


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszi Nessie78, sor kerül majd arra is


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hatalmas ez a Fórum...


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Még nem voltam a chatnél...


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon klassz zenék is vannak fent...


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Bölcsesség az, ha mindig tudatában vagyunk annak, mennyire tévesek lehetnek nézeteink és mennyire bizonytalanok mindazok a dolgok, amelyekre a leginkább számítunk.” (Gerald Brenan)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Tegyünk valami olyant minden nap, amitől félünk.” (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Egyikünk élete sem könnyű. És akkor? Legyen bennünk kitartás, és mindenekelőtt bízzunk önmagunkban. Hinnünk kell benne, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és ezt a valamit -kerül, amibe kerül- meg tudjuk valósítani.” (Marie Curie)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.” (Goethe)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“A csönd és a nyugalom nem fejleszti a jellemet. Csak a szenvedés és a megpróbáltatás nyomán erősödik a lélek, tisztul az éleslátás, támad fel az ambíció és jön el a siker.” (Helen Keller)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“A siker titka, hogy megtanuld, hogyan használd fel a fájdalmat és az örömöt ahelyett, hogy a fájdalom és az öröm használna ki téged. Ha ezt megtanulod, te tartod kézben az életedet, ha elmulasztod, kiszolgáltatod magad az életnek.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Miért örülünk születés, és miért szomorkodunk temetés alkalmából? Mert nem mi vagyunk az érdekelt fél.” (Mark Twain)


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Válóper beadásánál:
- És mondja asszonyom, hogyan jött rá, hogy a férje transzvesztita?
- A nászéjszakán ledobálta a ruháit, aztán engem is levetkőztetett. Bebújtam az ágyba, rámosolyogtam. Erre felvette a ruháimat, kirohant az ajtón és azóta nem láttam!


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Az emberi boldogság ritkán a hatalmas vagyonok gyümölcse, sokkal inkább támad napi apró örömökből.” (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## magyino (2010 Augusztus 8)

“Semmi sem ápolja úgy a szépséget, mint a boldogság.” (Lady Blessington)


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Idős férfi elvesz egy fiatal csinos nőt. A nászéjszakán a nő elkezd sopánkodni:
- Úgy is meghalunk, úgy is meghalunk!
Mire a férj:
- Már miért halnánk meg?
- Hát - mondja a nő -, te az erőlködéstől, én meg a röhögéstől!


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Jók ezek az idézetek magyino


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Két barát beszélget.
- Te tudtad, hogy annak a bizonyos kék tablettának fehér a belseje?
- Nem.
- Akkor te is egészben szeded?


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

- Mit gondolsz melyik a gyorsabb, a ló vagy a postagalamb? - kérdi a székely a komájától.
- Gyalog a ló...


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Bemegy egy fickó a kocsmába és odaszól a csaposnak:
- Egy sört gyorsan, mielőtt kitör a balhé!
A csapos kicsit meglepődik, majd odagurít egy sört. Kis idő múlva megint odaszól a vendég a csaposnak:
- Még egy sört gyorsan, mielőtt kitör a balhé!
A csapos már kezd pánikba esni, de azért odaad még egy üveggel. Mikor harmadszor is sört kér a vendég, megkérdezi tőle:
- Bocsánat uram, de előbb talán fizessen...
Erre a vendég:
- Na, kezdődik a balhé...


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

A kopasz skót bemegy a gyógynövényboltba:
- Állítólag az önöknél kapható hajnövesztő csodákat művel... Én is kipróbálnám.
- Rendben - feleli az eladó. - Kicsi vagy nagy üveggel kér?
- Kis üveggel kérek, - feleli skót - nem szeretnék túl gyakran fodrászhoz járni.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

- Hogy tetszik az iskola? - kérdi anyuka a kisfiát az első tanítási nap után.
- Disznóság az egész! - fakad ki a gyerek. - Mi csináljuk meg a feladatokat és mégis a tanító néni kap érte fizetést!


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Az iskolában megkérdezik Pistikét:
- Pistike, mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
- Talpig szőrös ember.
- Micsoda? Abból nem lehet megélni.
- De igenis meg lehet. A nővéremnek csak egy tenyérnyi szőre van, mégis ő tartja el az egész családot.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ha egy bűnözőnek segítesz mikor a bűnt elköveti, akkor te tettestárs vagy. Ha utána segíted, akkor ügyvéd.


----------



## Sunnyskies (2010 Augusztus 8)

Két barát beszélget:
- Tegnap olvastam az újságban, hogy New Yorkban 10 millió patkány van.
- Normálisak ezek az amerikaiak? Megszámolják, ahelyett hogy kiirtanák őket?


----------



## PeterL (2010 Augusztus 8)

*jo*

Hello, jo napot nektek) Péter


zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Ide bármit beírhatol folyamatosan, amíg össze nem jön a 20
> hozzászólásod.
> 
> Lehetnek akár az ABC betűi, számolhatsz, vagy ami éppen eszedbe jut.
> ...


----------



## PeterL (2010 Augusztus 8)

*tovab*

igen, haladunk)




PeterL írta:


> Hello, jo napot nektek) Péter


----------



## PeterL (2010 Augusztus 8)

szaporodási statisztika lapján számítható az irtószerr




Sunnyskies írta:


> Két barát beszélget:
> - Tegnap olvastam az újságban, hogy New Yorkban 10 millió patkány van.
> - Normálisak ezek az amerikaiak? Megszámolják, ahelyett hogy kiirtanák őket?


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok!
Most regisztráltam.


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok, 
Békés vasárnap délutánt


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Én nem most regisztráltam, de most már illene összeszedni azt a pár hozzászólást...


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez is azt mutatja, olvasni jobban szeretek mint írni


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

úgy látom, mindenki igyekszik a *20 hozzászólás-t megszerezni. Van, aki vicceket ír.*


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Én recepteket fogok írni, a kedvenceimet.


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Vannak saját receptjeid is ?


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*BOCI MOBIL SÜTI* 

*Hozzávalók:*
*Tészta*: 
15 kanál liszt, 
11 kanál cukor, 
11 kanál étolaj, 
2 kanál kakaó, 
1 kávéskanál szódabikarbóna,
1 tojás, 
15 kanál tej,
*Töltelék*: 
25 dkg túró, 
*1 kanál* cukor, 
1 kanál búzadara, 
*3 csomag* vaníliás cukor
1 tojás, 
*1 citrom reszelt héja,*

*Elkészítés
*A tésztának valókat összekeverjük, és a masszát beleöntjük a tepsibe. A tölteléket is összekeverjük és kanállal beleszaggatjuk a masszába. Ahogy a tészta feljön, fehér foltok lesznek rajta. Nagyon mutatós és ugyanolyan finom is.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Intelligens krémes *
30 dkg cukor
8 tojás sárgája
5 cs. vaníliás cukor
15 dkg margarin
Ezeket alaposan kikeverjük, 
Hozzáadva felváltva *9 kanál* finomlisztet és *1 l** tejet*, majd legvégül a tojások habbá vert fehérjét. Vajzott, lisztezett tepsiben öntjük.
Előmelegített sütőben *15 percig* maximumon, *90 percig* minimumon sütni. 
Kihűlés után lehet szépen szeletelni. 
(Érdemes előző nap készíteni, hűtőben tárolni)

Ez a legújabb kedvenc a családban.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*sakktábla-torta* 
*HOZZÁVALÓK*: 
1 kakaós piskóta, 26 cm-es, 3 lapos
5 ek. brandy
2 tasak/12 lap zselatin (20g)
250 g tehéntúró, 1 dl tej
250 g mascarpone v. 2,5 natúr tejszínsajt, tömlős
200 g porcukor
2 tasak vaníliás cukor (20 g)
1 citrom, 5 dl tejszín
*Díszítéshez* 
80 g kakaós keksz
2 ek. kakaó
1 szem koktélcseresznye
A *sakktáblázás*: a piskótából körgyűrűket vágni , 20, 16, 12, 8, 4 cm-es átmérőjű, alsó lap sima, erre felváltva a körgyűrűket , közé a tölteléket habzsákkal.
*Krémhez*: a zselatint beáztatni 1 dl hideg vízbe. Túrót áttörni, a tejjel péppé keverni. Mascarponét habosra keverni porcukorral és összekeverni a túróval, citrom reszelt héjával, meg a levével. 
Zselatint felolvasztani, eldolgozni és a krémhez adni. 
Torta oldalát megszórni a széttördelt keksszel, a tetejét meg a kakaóval. 


Ez is nagyon finom, bár már rég csináltam.
Kicsit munkás, de megéri a fáradságot.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Amerikai káposztasaláta (EGYPERCES)*

*Hozzávalók:*
- 1 kg-os fejes káposzta
- 1 nagy fej vöröshagyma 
- 1/2 üveg ecetes torma
- 45 dkg majonéz
- 1 nagy pohár tejföl
- 1 teáskanál porcukor, *- só*
- 1 evőkanál mustár
- 1 kicsi zeller
- 1 szép nagy alma
*Elkészítés:* 
A káposztát és a vöröshagymát lereszeljük (reszelő azon részén, ahol az almát szoktuk). Lesózzuk (én két púpos teáskanál sóval szoktam), 2-3 óráig állni hagyjuk. 
Szokásos módon tartármártást készítünk: a majonézt, tejfölt, porcukrot, mustárt elkeverjük, hozzáadjuk a fél üveg ecetes tormát (kis üvegesből), a hámozott, lereszelt almát, lereszelt zellert, ezzel is elkeverjük. 
Végül a kicsavart hagymás káposztát is belekeverjük.


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

jó ez az oldal, de télleg!


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

és ez a téma sem rossz!


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

már csak 5


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönjük 
Az a sakktábla torta egészen megfogta a figyelmem.


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Szép estét, jó Tv nézést kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## lev987 (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Narancslekvár *

*Hozzávalók*:
4 narancs, 
3 citrom, 
cukor
*Elkészítése:*
4 narancsot és 1 citromot héjastól hosszában kettévágok, és aztán vékony karikákra metélem. Tál fölé helyezett deszkán csinálom, hogy minden cseppet felfoghassak. A magvakat természetesen kiszedem. Megmérem a felvágott gyümölcs súlyát, és háromszor annyi vízben (50 dkg-ra 1,5 liter víz) *24 óráig áztatom.* 
Akkor az egészet - természetesen a vízzel együtt - felforralom, és 20 percig lobogva forrni hagyom, és ismét 24 óráig hagyom állni. Akkor belecsavarok 2 citrom levét, újra megmérem, és *ugyanannyi súlyú cukorral 30 percig erősen forralom.* 
Üvegekbe töltöm, lekötözöm, kigőzölöm. Nagyon híg, de kihűlve teljesen kocsonyás lesz. Ajánlatos egyszerre csak ebből az előírt mennyiségből készíteni, amiből *4-5 5 dl-es üveg telik meg*. Ha az itt megszabottnál nagyobb mennyiségben készítjük, akkor az első és a második forralási időt is meg kell toldani 8-8 vagy 10-10 perccel." 

*Vastag héjú narancsokat* meg citromokat vettem hozzá.
A gyümölcshús teljesen eltűnik, de a héj megmarad, ezért nagyon vékony szeletekre vagdostam. 

Tavaly télen 3-szor is nekiálltam ezt a lekvárt megfőzni.
Nagyon finom!!


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Aki szeret főzni, sütni, próbálja ki a recepteket, nem bánja meg.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Meglepődtem a sok finom süti recept leírásától.
Gondolom hogy sokan örülnek neki.Én is kifogom próbálni.
Nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

Hey Diddle Diddle


Hey Diddle Diddle!
The cat and the fiddle,
The cow jumped over the moon;
The little dog laughed
To see such fun,
And the dish ran away with the spoon


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Ez a lekvár recept sem rossz, ki fogom próbálni !


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Alig várom már, hogy agja lehessek a fórumnak.


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

én is


----------



## Goody (2010 Augusztus 8)

Sok sikert 
További szép estét!


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Aszaltszilvás pulykamell* 
*Hozzávalók*: 
8 szelet pulykamell filé, 
8 szelet trappista sajt 
8 szelet sonka 
8 darab aszalt szilva, 
pulyka-fűszersó 
*Elkészítés: *
A pulykaszeleteket kiklopfolom, fűszerezem. A pulykára ráfektetem a sajtot, a sonkát, közepére helyezek 1-2 aszalt szilvát és felgöngyölöm. Összetűzöm fogpiszkálóval. 
Vajjal kikent teflon tepsibe helyezem, és pirosra sütöm. (panírozni is lehet és olajban kisütni) Párolt rizzsel tálalom. 
Isteni mellé a narancslekvár.
Lehet csirkemellből is készíteni.


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

sose jön el


----------



## aletheia (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Latinovits Zoltán előadásában ma hallottam a Duna TV-n. 
*
*Hatása alatt vagyok teljesen...*

*- Ady Endre - *

*Magyar jakobinus dala*

Ujjunk begyéből vér serken ki,
Mikor téged tapogatunk,
Te álmos, szegény Magyarország,
Vajon vagy-e és mink vagyunk? Vajon lehet-e jobbra várni?
Szemünk és lelkünk fáj bele,
Vajon fölébred valahára
A szolga-népek Bábele?
Ezer zsibbadt vágyból mért nem lesz
Végül egy erős akarat?
Hiszen magyar, oláh, szláv bánat
Mindigre egy bánat marad.
Hiszen gyalázatunk, keservünk
Már ezer év óta rokon.
Mért nem találkozunk süvöltve
Az eszme-barrikádokon?
Dunának, Oltnak egy a hangja,
Morajos, halk, halotti hang.
Árpád hazájában jaj annak,
Aki nem úr és nem bitang.
Mikor fogunk már összefogni?
Mikor mondunk már egy nagyot,
Mi, elnyomottak, összetörtek,
Magyarok és nem-magyarok?
Meddig lesz még úr a betyárság
És pulyahad mi, milliók?
Magyarország népe meddig lesz
Kalitkás seregély-fiók?
Bús koldusok Magyarországa,
Ma se hitünk, se kenyerünk.
Holnap már minden a mienk lesz,
Hogyha akarunk, ha merünk.


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

a reggel


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nem nyugszunk bele! 


Téli szél a tar gallyakat fújja,Mint az Isten égre tartott ujja.Mint megcsúfolt, kikacagott álomÁllunk egyedül a nagyvilágon. Elvették, s most véle nagyra vannak,Törött, véres kardját a Magyarnak.De míg minden nép a sírját ássa,Van szava, hogy világgá kiáltsa. Csak mi, csak mi ne verjük kebelünk,Csak mi, csak mi emeljük fel fejünk!Tiporhatják szűz-tiszta igazunk,Csak mi, csak mi ne hagyjuk el magunk! De hirdessük gúzsba kötött kézzel,Sebes ajkkal, lázadó vérrel,Idézve menny, pokol hatalmait,Hogy béke nincs, hogy béke nincsen itt. Kezünk bár nem pihen a kardvason,A szíveinkben nem lesz nyugalom.Jöhetnek jövő századok,S megint csak felszakadnak régi sebeink. E sebek és e fájdalom örök,Ettől vonaglik minden Magyar rög,Ettől vérez, ki majd nyomunkba hág,Ettől nem gyógyulnak az unokák. Tátra-erdők ettől zúgnak, búgnak,Ettől reszket lelke minden zúgnak,Puha szívek kővé ettől válnak,Kemény kövek élő szívként fájnak. Amíg élünk, ettől fájunk, égünk,Sírban ettől nem lesz pihenésünk,Ettől szorul a kezünk ökölbe,Ettől sír a gyermek anyaölbe'. Fenyőmadár behavazott fákon,Száraz haraszt téli pusztaságon,A folyók, fák, a füvek szelleme;Minden süvít:MI NEM NYUGSZUNK BELE!!!!! Most Lomnic ormán rakjunk nagy tüzet,Versailles-ig lobogjon az üzenet,Hogy megroppant bár karunk ereje,Nem nyugszunk bele! NEM NYUGSZUNK BELE*!!!!!*


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

_József Attila_
​*NEM! NEM! SOHA!*​*Szép kincses Kolozsvár, Mátyás büszkesége
Nem lehet, nem, soha! Oláhország éke!
Nem teremhet Bánát a rácnak kenyeret!
Magyar szél fog fúni a Kárpátok felett!*
*Ha eljő az idő - a sírok nyílnak fel,
Ha eljő az idő - a magyar talpra kel,
Ha eljő az idő - erős lesz a karunk,
Várjatok, Testvérek, ott leszünk, nem adunk!*
*Majd nemes haraggal rohanunk előre,
Vérkeresztet festünk majd a határkőre
És mindent letiprunk! - Az lesz a viadal!! -
Szembeszállunk mi a poklok kapuival!*
*Bömbölve rohanunk majd, mint a tengerár,
Egy csepp vérig küzdünk s áll a magyar határ
Teljes egészében, mint nem is oly régen
És csillagunk ismét tündöklik az égen.*
*A lobogónk lobog, villámlik a kardunk,
Fut a gaz előlünk - hisz magyarok vagyunk!
Felhatol az égig haragos szózatunk:
Hazánkat akarjuk! vagy érte meghalunk.*
*Nem lész kisebb Hazánk, nem, egy arasszal sem,
Úgy fogsz tündökölni, mint régen, fényesen,
Magyar rónán, hegyen egy kiáltás zúg át:
Nem engedjük soha! soha Árpád honát!*​


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Lasagne* 
*Hozzávalók*:
8 dl passzírozott paradicsom
90 dkg *darált hús (csirkemell)*
1 db nagy padlizsán
2 db cukkini
Kb. 50 dkg mozarella sajt
1 doboz lasagne tészta
1 db közepes vöröshagyma, 1-2 gerezd fokhagyma
Kb 3 db nyers paradicsom
Só bors bazsalikom
*Előkészítés*
*szósz elkészítése* 
(hagyma felkockázása, kevés (oliva)olajban megfonnyasztása. 
Darált hús hozzáadása és lepirítása, amíg ki nem fehéredik, ill. meg nem sül. Ezt követően a paradicsomszósz, só, bors, bazsalikom és az egész fokhagymagerezd hozzáadása és az egész összefőzése. A végén a fokhagyma kidobható.)
*padlizsán, cukkini előkészítése* 
(a zöldségek megmosása, majd kb 1 cm szélességű karikákra vágása. Utána sózás borsozás, bazsalikom hozzáadásával és kb. 20 perc állni hagyás. Bátran lehet szórni a fűszereket, a padlizsán, cukkini magában íztelen.
Ezt követően olajjal enyhén kikent tepsiben a zöldségkarikák átsütése. Az első oldalon kb. 10 perc, a másik oldalon kb. 8 perc. Ha a karikák szép barnák, akkor OK. (önmagában is finom))
*Elkészítés*: 
tepsi enyhén kiolajozása, majd rétegezés eszerint:
Húsos szósz, 
Tészta, 
Szósz, 
Sült padlizsán-cukkinikarikák vegyesen
Nyers, felkarikázott paradicsomszeletek, 
Sajt, 
Tészta, 
Szósz
Padlizsán-cukkinikarikák, 
Nyers paradicsomkarikák, 
Sajt.
*Sütés*: előmelegített (kb 180 fokos) sütőben az alufóliával letakart ételt kb. 25 percig, majd a fóliát levéve további 20 percig sütni. Ekkorra a fölső sajtréteg is szépen megpirul.
Az alsó szószréteget lehet besamel mártással is helyettesíteni.
*Tepsi*: egyszerű, nagyméretű alumínium tepsi. Mérete: 37 x 26 x 6 cm (magasság). Ez teljesen megtelt a leírt adaggal.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Káposztás tészta*

*Hozzávalók*:
40 dkg száraz kockatészta
1 kis fej káposzta
2 evőkanál olaj
1 evőkanál cukor
só, bors

A tésztát főzd meg sós, olajos vízben. A káposztát reszeld le, sózd be, és hagyd állni körülbelül húsz percig. Nyomkodd ki, hogy több levet már ne eresszen. A cukrot kissé futtasd át kevés olajon egy nagy serpenyőben, tedd bele a káposztát, és pirítsd barnára. A leszűrt tésztát keverd hozzá, és ízesítsd borssal.


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Káposztás tészta*

A cukrot kicsit futtasd át


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Rakott, túrós csusza*

*Hozzávalók 3 főre*: 
50 dkg csusza tészta, 
50 dkg túró, 
4 dl tejföl,
szalonna, só

*Elkészítés*: 
A csuszatésztát forró vízben megfőzzük. Közben a szalonnát kis kockákra vágjuk, és lepirítjuk a zsírjára. Az a lényeg, hogy ropogós pörcök maradjanak végül a serpenyőnkben.
Egy zárható, tűzálló tál aljára először locsolunk kevés szalonnazsírt, erre rakunk egy réteg csuszát, erre jön a túró, és a tejföl fele (ízlés szerint sózzuk), majd jön még egy adag tészta. 
A tetejére szórjuk a maradék túrót, tejfölt, és a szalonna pörcöt. 
Előmelegített sütőben 10-15 percig sütjük: addig, hogy jól összeérjenek az ízek. http://www.ritakonyhaja.hu/etlap/tesztaetelek/1401-rakott-turos-csusza.html
Tepsiben is lehet sütni.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Mimózasaláta*

*Hozzávalók: *
6 db főtt tojás
2 – 4 db savanykás reszelt alma
15 dkg reszelt sajt
1 dl majonéz
2 dl tejföl (v. 1 dl tejszín)
2 közepes nagyságú hagyma (v. újhagyma)
1 citrom leve
só, bors-ízlés szerint
1 fejes saláta.

*Elkészítés: *
*Massza*: a reszelt almára locsoljuk a citromlevet, hozzákeverjük a majonézt, tejfölt.
Saláta levelekkel kibélelem a salátás tálat, először a masszából teszünk a tálba, rá rakjuk a karikákra vágott főtt tojást (2 tojássárgáját félre teszünk), majd a szeletelt hagymát, a megmaradt saláta leveleket apróra vágjuk, és ezzel beborítjuk a hagymakarikákat, majd megszórjuk a reszelt sajttal. Rétegezni, míg tart a hozzávalókból, majd a tetejére reszeljük a félretett 2 tojássárgát.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Rakott fasírt*
*
Hozzávalók*: 
40 dkg sertéshús darálva, 
70 dkg burgonya, 
4 db zsemle, 
3 fej vöröshagyma,
1 gerezd fokhagyma, 
8 tojás, 
3 ek olaj, 
2 dl tejföl, 
só, őrölt bors

*Elkészítése*:
A húst a vízben áztatott, kifacsart zsemlével, 3 tojással, 1 fej apróra vágott és 1 evőkanál olajon megpirított vöröshagymával, zúzott fokhagymával, sóval, pirospaprikával és borssal összedolgozzuk.
A felét kiolajozott tepsi aljára terítjük, és befedjük a héjában főtt, megtisztított, majd karikára vágott burgonyával. A maradék olajban megfuttatunk 2 fej apróra vágott vöröshagymát, a burgonyára öntjük, majd karikára vágott 4 kemény tojással befedjük. 
Meglocsoljuk a tejföllel. Végül a maradék húst is rásimítjuk. Az utolsó nyers tojással megkenjük, és mehet a sütőbe. 
Kb. 45 perc sütés, 4,5 fokozaton. 
Kockára vágva tálaljuk. 

Nagyon egyszerű, kiadós, és főleg finom.


----------



## zsoccc1974 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## zsoccc1974 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Barackos csirkemell *
*Hozzávalók*
3 nagy csirkemell filé + 1 z. Kotányi sertéssült fűszersó
25 dkg trappista sajt
3 dl habtejszín
1 z. sajtszósz por
1 cs.Uncle Bens rizs+1 doboz csemege kukorica
1 doboz Tesco görög őszibarack befőtt felezett
A csirkemell szeleteket közepes vastagságúra kiklopfolom, majd olajban mindkét oldalát gyorsan átsütöm.
Tepsi aljára lerakom a csirkemell szeleteket, mindegyikre teszek 1-1 félbe vágott barackot.
A sajtszószt a habtejszínnel elkészítem (a zacskón levő leírás szerint), majd a csirkemellekre öntöm, erre rászórom a reszelt sajtot. 
Lefedem, majd irány az előmelegített sütő. Kb. 20 perc alatt kész. 
(A hús a baracktól pikánsan édeskés lesz . )
Párolt rizst adok hozzá.

Finomananásszal is.


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Rakott kelkáposzta*

*Hozzávalók (6 adagra) *
*A rétegezéshez:
*1 fej kelkáposzta (levél)
víz, só
őrölt fehér bors

*A töltelékhez:
*150 g *rizs*
22 evőkanál étolaj
300g víz, só
2 evőkanál étolaj
1 fej vöröshagyma
500 g sertés *darált hús*
2 gerezd fokhagyma
*A tetejére:
*250 g tejföl
kevés víz
*Elkészítés*
Leszedjük a leveleket a káposztáról, levágjuk az elhalt részeket, megmossuk a leveleket. A káposztaleveleket megforrázzuk a lobogó vízben kb 20-30 mp alatt.
Egy fazékban az olajon üvegesre pároljuk a rizst, majd a rizs tömegének duplájának megfelelő mennyiségű vízzel felöntjük. Enyhén besózzuk, majd fedő alatt, közepes hőfokon puhára főzzük a rizst. Ha megfőtt, átmossuk, félretesszük.
A vöröshagymát megpucoljuk, felaprítjuk. A fokhagymát megpucoljuk. Olajat melegítünk egy serpenyőben, a vöröshagymát rátesszük, ha a vöröshagyma üvegesre pirult, rátesszük a darált húst, rátörjük a fokhagymát, és összepirítjuk pár perc alatt az egészet.
Ha elkészült a hús, a rizst hozzákeverjük.
Egy kb. 17x25 cm-es tepsit vékonyan kikenjük olajjal. A tepsi aljába terítjük a kelkáposzta levelek felét, majd eloszlatjuk rajta a tölteléket, és a maradék kelkáposztalevéllel befedjük a tölteléket.
A tejfölt kevés vízzel kikeverjük, és eloszlatjuk a levelek tetején. Előmelegített, 180 C-os sütőben kb. 50 perc alatt készre sütjük a rakott kelt. Akkor jó, mikor a villát beleszúrva, a leveleken akadály nélkül át tudjuk szúrni. Felkockázva, tejföllel tálaljuk. 
Elkészítési idő: 80 perc + 50 perc sütés
Ez egy *alaprecept*, aki elkészíti, az már nem is akarja majd cifrázni!


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Zserbó szelet*

*hozzávalók*:
*35 kg** liszt* 
*1 egész tojás*
*5 dkg cukor* 
*20 dkg margarin v. 15 dkg zsír*
*1 dl** tej *
*1 dkg élesztő* 
*csipetnyi sütőpor, csipetnyi só*

*Töltelék**:*
*12 dkg darált dió* *12 dkg cukor*
*20 dkg lekvár*
*Bevonat**:* 
*10 dkg cukorból, 3 dkg kakaóból és 3 dkg vajból készült csokoládémáz*

*Elkészítés*:
*Az élesztőt langyos tejben 1 kockacukorral felfuttatjuk. A lisztet a zsiradékkal elmorzsoljuk, hozzáöntjük a megkelt élesztőt, cukrot, tojást, sót, sütőport, jól összedolgozzuk.*
*A tésztát 3 egyenlő részre osztjuk, Mindegyiket kinyújtjuk, 35x25 cm nagyságú lemez méretűre, de a tészta ne érjen a tepsi széléhez, mert a kelésnél terjeszkedik. *
*Alsó lapot lekvárral megkenni, megszórni a darált dió és a porcukor keverékének felével. Ráhelyezzük óvatosan a másik lapot, azt is hasonlóan megkenjük, szórjuk, majd a 3. lap jön úgy, hogy a széleket letakarjuk. *
*A tésztát rendes hőmérsékletnél kelesztjük 1 órát, tetejét megszurkáljuk és lassan sütjük, míg a teteje világos pirosra sül. *
*A megsült tésztát, ha kihűlt, csokoládémázzal bevonjuk. Ha kihűlt, kis kockákra v. hosszúkás szeletekre vágjuk.*


----------



## hy48711 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Gyümölcsös túrógerinc (4 főre)*

*Hozzávalók *
25 dkg félzsíros tehéntúró
2 dl kefír, 
1 dl tej
2 dl tejszín
4-5 ek. porcukor ízlés szerint
2 zacskó vaníliás cukor
2 ek. zselatinpor
4 ek. bármilyen apróra vágott kimagozott befőtt v. nyers gyümölcs
csipetnyi só

*Elkészítés*:
Egy közepes nagyságú őzgerincformát folpackkal úgy bélelünk ki, hogy lelógó pereme is legyen, majd betesszük a hűtőszekrénybe. A zselatinporra ráöntjük a tejet, és hagyjuk jól felázni, majd folytonos keverés közben felmelegítve teljesen felolvasztjuk. 
A tehéntúrót áttörjük, ezután összekeverjük a kefirrel, a porcukorral, a vaníliás cukorral, csipetnyi sóval, ezt követően a gyümölcsöt hozzáadjuk. 
A tejszínből kemény habot verünk, és az olvasztott tejes zselatinnal együtt óvatosan beledolgozzuk a túrós krémbe. Egységes masszának kell lennie. A kibélelt formába belesimítjuk a túrókrémet, és a tetejét is letakarva legalább 1 napig dermesztjük a hűtőszekrényben.
Tálalás előtt a formából hosszúkás tálra csúsztatjuk, lehúzzuk róla a folpackot és ujjnyi vastag szeletekre vágjuk. Tetszés szerint díszíthetjük csokoládéreszelékkel vagy gyümölccsel.


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*1*

1


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*2*

2


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

*krampampuli*

krampampuli


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

jajaja


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

hét


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

eight


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

kyuu


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

zece


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

Nationalelf


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

dirty dozen


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

tizenhárom ezüstpityke


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

quatorze


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

quinze


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

seize


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## gt034 (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## bea13 (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Pirkadatka (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

:-(


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

:-o)


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

grrrr


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

111


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

1111=4


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## hkmpens (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 8)

Mielőtt megszólalsz, gondold meg, mondanivalód értékesebb-e, mint a csend, melyet megtörsz...


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## llam (2010 Augusztus 8)

22


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

Egy új tag első üzenete


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

És a második


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

3.


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 8)

*Tücsökzene*

Hol szól még olyan szépen, egyöntetűen, mint a vb-n a vuvuzela, mint itt a szomszéd kertjében, ahol a tűztövis sövényből jön a felfoghatatlanul kellemes állandó hangkavalkád?


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

nah így már 2


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

hehe egyre jobb (3)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

unaloműzés (4)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

nem mintha unatkoznék (5)


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 8)

Tegnap este Gárdonyban a tóparton a Varga Étteremnél Tolcsvay Béla olyan gitárzenét produkált, hogy még a túloldali Meleg hegy is zengett belé. Az éneke külön nem említendő, hiszen ismerjük, mekkora hang, de a pengetése, sőt harangozása, az bizony meglepetés volt. Ringott minden, mint a csónak a vízen.


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

de az unalmas lenne, ha csak számolnék (6)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

így legalább olyan, mintha lenne valami értelem az teljesen értelmetlen üzeneteim mögött  (7)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

de nem? (8)


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 8)

Fellépett egy tiszteletbeli magyar színésznő is, aki mégis igen nagy magyar: Papadimitriu Athina. Szép volt, megható és remek a hangja. Tehetség. Az élményt nem aprózta el, adta egészen széles sávon.


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

hű de idegsítő lehet a folyamatos pofázásom (9)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

nah a fele már megvan (10)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

akkor most 11


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

ezt követi a 12


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 8)

A Velencei-tó egyre jobb egyébként. Már a fiatalságnak is lett öröme, mert újra nyitott a Lidó táncparkettja.


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

azt meg a 13 (a kedvencem)


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 8)

akkor még egy 14


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 8)

Balatongyörökön lesz a jövő héten a Nemzeti Hét! Gyertek, ha tudtok, én is tartok előadást csütörtökön (19-én).


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

és már majdnem (15)


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ezen a héten meg a Magyarok Országos Gyűlése Bösztörpusztán.


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

nah még egy kicsit...16


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

meg még egy kicsit...17


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ott is előadok, pénteken is, szombaton is. Péntek este a baranyaiakkal beszélgetek. Aztán remélem, énekelünk, népdalokat.


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

meg még...18


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

éééés...19


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Voltam ott tavaly is. Rengeteg ember, és tele volt a sátor az előadásomon.


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

nah és az uccsó 20


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## hell.angel (2010 Augusztus 9)

kész vagyooook  (+1 ráadás )


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

A kétszázezer ember ellenére a sajtó, rádió és tv agyonhallgatta a tavalyi bösztöri eseményt.


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Most se lesz ez másként, hiszen már felkarolták a Kurultajt, ahol valami törzsi gyűlés volt, de hát törzsek már a kilencedik században sem voltak itt.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

A Kurultaj éppen olyan téves vonal, mint az Arvisurák. talán ezért is erőltetik egyesek? Ők a mi mai Habsburgjaink.


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Árpád apja, Álmos nagy kardkovács műhelyt tartott fenn a negyvenezres városban Kijev alatt, és a kardot vitték, mint a cukrot. A kard neve az volt, hogy MAGYAR!!!


----------



## bendikistvan (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Árpád az első vérszerződés után már keresztül-kasul járta a Kárpát-medencét, s attól kezdve itt mindenki magyarnak volt tekintve.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

A második vérszerződés után meg bejöttek a kinti magyarokkal együtt, és a benti magyarok által szabadon hagyott vagy ritkán lakott területekre költöztek.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Előtte az avarok már államot szerveztek, és azt Árpád átvette, mert jó volt: perzsa mintára jött létre, nagy valószínűséggel.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

De az avarok elitták az eszüket, mint rabok által tükör rovásírással felírt felirat mutatja bulgáriai területről.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Az avarok el is árulták egymást, összevesztek a főnökeik, így aztán jöttek a frankok, de a vezéreik közt voltak szláv nevűek is, és ez téveszti meg a mai szlávokat.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Amúgy eredetileg ezek a hatalmak már a hunok óta türkök, de az itteniekre nagy tisztelettel jönnek rá.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

A kereszténység is kulcs, mert a negyedik században már van itt templom, és aztán a térítést az Árpád-ház fejezi be.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jó volt az a hatalomnak is ideológia gyanánt, és az országnak is, mert jól felemelkedtünk, az égig, nem is lehet onnan eltörölni minket sosem.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Amúgy a magyarság nem annyira nép vagy testiség, mint inkább műveltség és szellemiség. Így is van jól, mert régóta, igen régóta költözik északra a meleg övi ember. Miért? Miért nem jó nekik az édeni világ? ja, hát az északiak szorgalma vonzza őket.


----------



## dallami (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nem igazán északiak, hanem mérsékelt égöviek. Az itteni élet tömör foglalata a földműveseket eligazító naptári ünnepekkel (szentekkel) telerakott Szent Korona.


----------



## gerisson007 (2010 Augusztus 9)

halllihhóóóó =)


----------



## Sadhippo (2010 Augusztus 9)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Sadhippo (2010 Augusztus 9)

Egyetértek, engem is vonz az északi világ.


----------



## bepeter (2010 Augusztus 9)

Minek kell az a 20 üzenet?


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

**

Helosztok!\\m/


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*!*

O!De rossz
ez a nap!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

**

Nah!Nah!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*)*

Jaj ez a 20 uzenet felemeszt!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*:l*

Ha leszek irjal vissza!Majd egyszerKossz.


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*:d*

Jajajajajajajaja!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*:d*

Beke van!Ugye Futyi!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sos!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

SZeretlek nagyon!kiss


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Gepezes 1000-rel!:55:


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Te csak almoddozz!Almodj!://:


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ha jól látom magaddal irkálsz?


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ezz igen


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

egyébként Nikita vagyok


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nemsokára szülinapom lesz


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ez a 20hozzászólás nehezebb mint gondoltam


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

:d:d


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szia Nikita, boldog szulinapot elore is! kiss


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

jaa sztem is


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

köszönöm!!:$


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hová valósi vagy??


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

beszélgessünk, így legalább telik a hozzászólás


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

am Pittike vagyok xD


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

sziasztok!


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Pittike...xD
Én most leszek 17. Te?


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

kelet Szlovákia, kozel a határokhoz  Te merre lakol? :?


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

már legalább 30 hozzászolásom volt, de egy sem jo!
Hátha most sikerul.


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szia Angelika.Szép neved van


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Én meg dél-alföld.Magyarország...Csongrád megye...xD


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

én már 21 vagyok, lassan már nyugdíjas leszek  Úgy látom társaságunk van.


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

jajj nemsokára suli:S


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

jah...télleg várhatod a nyugdíjat.jó öreg vagy...xD hehe


----------



## jeneykinga (2010 Augusztus 9)

ide tényleg csak olyanok írnak, akik a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtik?


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szia Angelika, ugy látom már van 20hsz-ed


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon nehéz ossze szedni


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

óóó ezzel együtt már 14...


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

suli? az felesleges idopazarlás  nyugodtan valjad be hogy nem tanulni jársz oda hanem szorakozni


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

jaa..kb...én pkl azért írtam.aztán meg beszélgettünk...xD
beszélgess velünk...
én még mindig Nikita vagyok, szia


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Itt mindenki a 20db hozzászolásra pályázik


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szia Nikita, koszi!
Csubi-tegnap is volt vagy 30, csak torolték mert olyan helyre írtam, 
ahova nem illett-gondolom.


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

szórakozni?Honnan tudtad?igazából fiú iskolába járok az egész suliban 5 lány van.Szeretek oda járni lehet szórakozni is.Informatikát tanulok, és egész jó átlagom van


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

úú Angelika az gáz...:S
ide írhatsz...xD


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

csobi, hát persze-ide kuldtek


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Csubi te mivel foglalkozol?


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

De ide nyugodtan irhatsz, itt jo helyen vannak az uzeneteid


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

Üdv, mindenkinek!


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szoval hecker lesz a néni? xD


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Éss megvaaaaan a 20!!!!


----------



## angelika3 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hát igy van Nikita, csak sok idot sajnálom


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

Szép reggel, van itt Szabolcsban!


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

és ha már az vagyok???


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

fúú basszus......de illetlen vagyok....
téged magáznom kéne...olyan öreg vagy...


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

a kismadár kirepul a fészekbol?


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

22 fok van,


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hogy telt eddig a napja Pitti bácsi?


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

de 33 - at ígérnek


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Megjött már a nyugdíj, vagy még mindig várja??


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

mehetünk a strandra


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ahh...elég ez....


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ha hekker a néni akkor kuldom a számlaszámomat és kuldjél egy kis zsetont  elég ha tegezel, a postás is oreg mégis tegezem


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

jól elbeszélgetek magamban


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

nah megyek
csókolom Csobi bácsi és sziasztok!


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

mennyi


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Az elobb ébredtem és csak reggeliztem, neked milyen napod van? menni kellene strandra


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Száábusz


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

hozzászólás


----------



## Nikita0828 (2010 Augusztus 9)

várom a barátomat....
Am már elmosogattam és feltakarítottam


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

kell


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

még????????????


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

10???????


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hmm ossze kellene takaritanom a szobámat :S


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

vissza számlálás?


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

aha)))))


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Jaj, úgy élvezem én a strandot,
Ottan annyira szép és jó,
Annyi vicceset látok, hallok,
És még bambi is kapható."http://www.gugalyrics.com/BOBAN-RAJOVIC-FLASA-LYRICS/352125/


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

már csak 1 kell


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

nagyon elvetemult taktikád van


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

és rajt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdiana (2010 Augusztus 9)

na minden jót, megyek körülnézni!!!!!!!!


----------



## csubi123 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Koszi a kozremukodést


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Itt 20 hozzászólást nem lesz olyan bonyolult összeszedni !! )


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## Sepsi44 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Szeretettel üdvözlöm a kanadai magyarokat!*

Véletlenül keveredtem erre a lapra...

Kb. 1 hónapja "beleszerettem" az e-bookba. Igazi vadászként nyomozok egy -egy könyv után. Sajnos, az angol tudásom elég szerény, így főleg a magyar kiadásokat keresem. Na, és az sem baj, ha ingyen tölthető le...

Ha valaki tud segíteni, melyik e-book olvasót érdemes megvenni?
Van egy PDA-m, de nagyon kicsi a képernyője, és döntés előtt állok.

A másik: az egyik fiam a Jádeköves trón című könyvet keresi. Gondoltam, megnézem, van-e a neten? Így jutottam el Kanadába...

Sepsi
(egy Erdélyből származó magyar)


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## Jam5 (2010 Augusztus 9)

mennyi is?


----------



## Jam5 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

http://lapx.hu/konyv/a-jadekoves-tron


----------



## Jam5 (2010 Augusztus 9)

még csak 8


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2x volt a 8 oO tehát most jön a TÍZ


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenegy


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenkettő


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenhárom


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizennégy


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tizenhat


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

17 - tizenhét ^^


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

18!!


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19....


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

éééééééés..... 20!!!!!!  Köszönöm


----------



## martin97 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Megvan a 20 hozzázólás,2 napos regisztráció is bőven(lassan 2 éves,csak eddig nem jártam a fórumra),de még mindig nem enged fájlokat letölteni 
Nem tudja valaki, hogy miért??


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

Hát igen,én is úgy vagyok vele,hogy csak itt lehet néhány komolyabb dolgot megtalálni!Ezért is regisztráltam...


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

*elso hozzaszolas*

na ok,1!


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

2 kiss


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

*harmadik*

3 kiss


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

4 :99:


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

hali,ez az 5dik


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

ez a 6dik
\\m/


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

7dik


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

8dik


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

9dik


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

10
:twisted:


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

18:2:


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

19 kiss,na megvan hamarosan!!!!


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

..és...20!!!!! :kaboom:


----------



## unix (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nos,hogy most már megvan a 20 hozzászólás,majd írok értelmes dolgokat is!Sziasztok,szép napot!


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*aljas gyűjtés*

Ne haragudjon senki rám, de nagyon akarom az ismerősömmel kapcsolatot felvenni....így fogom a 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni. Mindenkitől elnézést kérek!....1....


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*2*

2


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

:d


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Senki sem érdemli meg a könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli, az nem fog sírásra késztetni."


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Az életben a legjobb dolgok láthatatlanok, ezért csukjuk be a szemünket, amikor álmodunk vagy csókolózunk."


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Egy kapcsolat igazi próbája, hogy bár nem értünk egyet, nem eresztjük el egymás kezét.":$


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Azt mondják, a jó dolgokhoz idő kell, de a nagyszerű dolgok egy szempillantás alatt történnek.":$


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Lehet, hogy te csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot!"^^


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Nem érdekel mi lesz, mi volt, lelkünk egy pillanat, égünk s minden tüzet kiolt már-már egyetlen mozdulat.."


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"A férfiak olyanok, mint a halak: van fejük, mégis a farkuk irányítja őket"


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"A mosoly olyan görbület, ami egyenesbe hoz."


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

Tudod, hosszú álom az élet, valaki rosszat álmodik, valaki szépet. Én azt szeretném, ha mi együtt álmodnánk valami szépet, s álmunk soha nem érne véget.


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént."


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

Helló egy hozzászólás.


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

csak összejön az a húsz


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

[FONT=&quot]" A szerelem olyan, mint a szél: nem láthatod, de érzed." 
[/FONT]


----------



## tocsa75 (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]"A szív is páros szerv, csak a párja egy másik embernél van [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

"*[FONT=&quot]Olyan hamar visszajövök, hogy nem lesz időd hiányolni engem. Vigyázz a szívemre - itt hagytam veled[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## snowsecrets (2010 Augusztus 9)

20 ezaz


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## uni4ever (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok! Miért


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

kell


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

a


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

üzenet


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

még


----------



## tjudit12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

úgy is, ha semmi értelme? Miért jó az, ha teleüzenjük butaságokkal a fórumot, csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20? Valaki elmondaná ennek az értelmét?


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*2*

2


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*3*

3


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*4*

4


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*5*

5


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*6*

6


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*7*

7


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*8*

8


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*9*

9


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*10*

10


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*11*

11


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*12*

12


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*13*

13


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*14*

14


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*15*

15


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*16*

16


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*17*

17


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*18*

18


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*19*

19


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*20*

20


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xx


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xix


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xviii


----------



## kohalmi (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár*

Gondolom nem árulok el titkot, de a Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtárban rengeteg könyv megtalálható

http://mek.oszk.hu/

Sajnos Agatha Christie-k nem.


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xvii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xvi


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xv


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xiv


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xiii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Xi


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

X


----------



## szoboszlair (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Jegesmacik*

Sziasztok! 
Ki tudja mi a helyzet mostanában Churchillben a jegesmacikkal?


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ix


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Viii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Vii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Vi


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok! Elég nehéz a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni?


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Próbálkozom, próbálkozom, de elég lassan megy


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

V


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Optimalis esetben 6 perc 40 masodperc.


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

ha így haladok a héten meg lesz a 20 h.sz. (nem házszám)


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Iii


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

na még egy kicsit teszek a cél érdekében


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ii


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

I es kesz, irany harrison fawcett


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

én meg ne tudok röviden írni


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

de megpróbálom


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

írok neveket


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Balázs


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Gréta


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Klári


----------



## kobi77 (2010 Augusztus 9)

na most mar csaka a 48 ora van hatra, bar emlekeim szerint penteken regisztraltam...


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Piri


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

már csak hármat kell aludnom és megyek nyaralni


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

miért van szükség a 20 hozászóláshoz?


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ahogy elnézem magam, én csak magamhoz szólok, vagy inkább magammal beszélgetek


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Bár ha ilyen ütembe haladók a 20 nem jelent semmit


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Még 4 és kész vagyok


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Hiába írok röviden akkor meg várni kell


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

Na még egy picit írok


----------



## Gyüszke (2010 Augusztus 9)

és meg van??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Huhu!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Na meg van egy kicsi!


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## dalcsok009 (2010 Augusztus 9)

0


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ha


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

nagyon


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

muszaj


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

leiirhatok


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ide


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

husz


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

szot


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

de


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

amikor


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

nincs


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Valodi


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

mondanivalom


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

akkor


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

inkabb


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

hallgatok


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

es


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

masoktol


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

is


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ezt


----------



## szabozsolti1971 (2010 Augusztus 9)

varom.
Talan meg annyit hogy elso pillantasra nagyon tetszika canadahun.


----------



## körte2 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*1*

első


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Aki nem támad, aki csak védekezik, az már nem él, csak létezik.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

A bűn nemcsak az, amit megteszünk. Bűn az is, amit szeretnénk, de nem vagyunk elég erősek.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Csak akkor merengj a múlton, ha tökéletes biztonságban tudhatod magad.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Az ember az egyetlen élőlény a földön, aki tudni akarja, van e értelme annak, hogy van?


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

A férfiak azért buknak el, mert erősek, az asszonyok azért, mert gyengék.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Az igazi tragédia, mikor nincs módunk élni valamiért, amit nagynak, igaznak és becsesnek ismertünk meg. Ez a legszörnyűbb végzet.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Csak kétféle tragédia van ezen a világon. Az egyik, ha az ember nem éri el azt, amit akar, a másik, ha eléri. Ez utóbbi sokkal rosszabb - ez az igazi tragédia.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

bölcsességet az ember nem az iskolában kapja, hanem azáltal éri el, hogy egy életen át próbálja megszerezni.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Az élet egyik legszebb jutalma, hogy miközben az ember máson segít, egyben önmagán is segít.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Csak a mennyekből nem lehet leesni, de ezen a földön ha akármely magasra hágjon az ember, csak le kell onnét szállania.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Minden adósság rablánc a nyakadon - a nyakadon, lábadon. Ha nem szorít is, nyom. Csak egy adósság az, amely nem köt, hanem ha kötött voltál is, megszabadít, amely nem nyom, hanem fölemel - ha a gonosznak gonosz tettét hagyod megfizetetlen.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Az új véleményeket mindig gyanakvás és rendszerint ellenkezés fogadja csak és csupán azért, mert még nem általánosan elismertek.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Mikor csukódik be egy lélek? (...) Zárkózottsága oly teljes, föltétlen, mint egy növényé, amely ösztönös készséggel és bonyolult értelemmel összecsukja valamilyen homályos veszélyérzetben kelyhét, szét lehet roncsolni, talán egyszerű érintéssel meg lehet semmisíteni, de önként nem adja már ide titkát.


----------



## Senator (2010 Augusztus 9)

Jobb volna egy tagodtól megválni, mint két óráig haszontalan beszédeket hallgatnod.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Óké


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Mikor valaki felbukkan a múltból, érzelmes hangon bejelenti, hogy "mindent" rendbe akar hozni, csak sajnálni és nevetni lehet szándékán; az idő már "rendbe hozott" mindent, azon a különös módon, az egyetlen lehetséges elintézés módján.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

ha


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

dfh


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

trth


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Rosszul alszom, fél éjszakákon át nyitott szemmel fekszem az ágyban, a sötétben, mint a kezdő, gyakorló halottak.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Minden igazi életben eljön egy pillanat, amikor az ember úgy merül el egy szenvedélyben, mintha a Niagara vízesésbe vetné magát. S természetesen mentőöv nélkül. Nem hiszek a szerelmekben, melyek úgy kezdődnek, mint egy kirándulás az élet majálisába, hátizsákkal és vidám énekléssel a napsugaras erdőben.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Most már nem lehet visszafordulni, nem lehet többé semmit az időre vagy a véletlenre bízni, nem lehet várni, hogy majd csak lesz valami, s nem is lehet belenyugodni, hogy addig is, amíg lesz valami, én csak élek így tovább.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

A legtöbb ember gyáva a szeretethez. Gyáva, a szó titkos és aljas értelmében: azt hiszi, hogy a szeretet gyöngeség. Ez a hamis szeretet. Az igazi másféle: öntudatos, céltudatos, cselekvő, igen, néha félelmesen józan és bátor. Nem elég szeretni: okosan és józanul kell szeretni.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Magyarnak lenni nem állapot, magyarnak lenni magatartás!


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Van egy ilyen szelíd nyári világ, málnaszörppel, aludttejjel, citromos vízzel. Aztán van egy másfajta, tűzvésszel, vérrel, kéjgyilkossággal. Valahol a két világ között élek, málnaszörpöt szopogatok, s közben várom a tűzoltókat vagy a detektíveket.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Ne hidd, hogy gyöngédség és önzés késztet az állatokat szeretni. Testvéreink ők, s ugyanabban a műhelyben készültek, mint az ember, s értelmük is van, néha bonyolultabb és finomabb, mint a legtöbb embernek. Mások nevezzék gyöngeségnek az állatszeretetet, gúnyoljanak ezért - te sétálj csak kutyáddal. Jó társaságban maradsz; s Isten tudja ezt.


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## joey006 (2010 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Kétféle lustaság van: vízszintes és függőleges. Van ember, aki csak élete nagy távlataiban lusta; a tervekben; abban, hogy elodázza elhatározásait, döntéseit; lustán építi fel élete munkáját, mindent az időbe épít, a nagy messzeségbe. Aztán van a másik, a függőleges lustaság, mikor a nagy pillanat előtt maradunk lusták, mikor nem gondoljuk, mondjuk vagy cselekedjük azt, amit abban a pillanatban lehetne. Nem nyújtjuk ki kezünket valami után, amit megszerezhetnénk, különösebb fáradság nélkül, s később talán csak nagy áldozatokkal tudunk megszerezni, nem megyünk a telefonhoz, nem írjuk meg azt a levelet, vagy nem jegyezzük fel azt a gondolatot, rögtön, akkor, abban a pillanatban. Ez utóbbi fajta lustaság a veszedelmesebb. Ilyen elmulasztott, lustán elhanyagolt pillanatokon múlik az élet.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

A legfájóbb kín örömet színlelni.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Szívünk lebeszélhető. Rá sosem.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Ha nagyon pontos és figyelmes leszel, ha idejében kelsz és későn fekszel, ha sokat vagy emberek között, ha elutazol ide vagy oda, ha belépsz bizonyos helyiségekbe, végül találkozol azzal, aki vár. Természetesen tudod, hogy ez a reménykedés egészen gyermekes. Már csak a világ végtelen esélyeiben bízol. Hol keressed? S aztán, ha megtaláltad, mit mondjál neki?... És mégis várod.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Vigyázz, nem jó mélyre nézni egy lélekben. Én megkíséreltem, és elszédültem, mint aki óvatlanul szakadék fölé hajol.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Három életforma van: a jézusi, a fausti, az ulyssesi. A többi adóalany.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

Emberek között, akik egyszer szerették egymást, s aztán elmentek egymástól, marad valamilyen kegyetlen, minden írott szerződésnél és ünnepélyes eskünél keményebb kötés, mely ellen nem tudnak vétkezni, akkor sem, ha akarnak.


----------



## pipacsvirag1 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Márai Sándor*

És ne feledd soha, hogy a világ fia is voltál. Rokona a négereknek és a csillagoknak, a hüllőknek és Leonardo da Vincinek, a Golf áramnak és a maláj nőknek, a földrengésnek és Lao-cénak. Mindehhez közöd volt, egy anyagból vagytok, egy lélek teremtett, ugyanaz a lélek fogad vissza.


----------



## arozy (2010 Augusztus 9)

Kibírjuk azt a 2 napot


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

hát ezzel én is így vagyok


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

itt vagyok, nemrég de igen


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

nemtommmmmitírjjjjakkk


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

da jóóóóóó itt :9:


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

jó hogy ez így van


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

háááháááá már van vagy 5


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

iiiiiiggggggggggennnnn


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

naaa ez királlly


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

:77:
aranyosak :d


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

ááááááá, még kell 11


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

de unalmas ezt csinálni D:


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

nem baj


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

minél többet csinálok


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

annál kevesebbet kell


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

várjak 2 másodpercet


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

jó vicc


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## gergovalami (2010 Augusztus 9)

és megvan a 20 :444:


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

*sziasztok*


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

*h*

olyan borús az idő


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

*a*

azt mondták bármit írhatok


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

*s*

kiss


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

*t*

:11:


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

:444:


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

\\m/


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

Mindenkinek szép napot!!


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

:33:


----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## drozsó (2010 Augusztus 9)

kiss


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

:d


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

:d :d


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Hmmm...nem ismeri a nagy D-t?


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)

De mégis! : D


----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## timuja90 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

én sem tudom...kéne 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

..


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

iu


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

ooioi


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

uz


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

juz


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

uzt


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

kuzt


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

ukzt


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

kz


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

kitu


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

kiu


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

ikut


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

iut


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

iktu


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

6+89


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

257


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

57


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

lp


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

kli


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

a


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

zz


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

li


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

b


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

c


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

ilu


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

d


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

htr


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

36


----------



## Gavneryll (2010 Augusztus 9)

u76


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

e


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

f


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

g


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

gy


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

h


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

i


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

j


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

k


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

l


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

*1*

1


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

*2*

2


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

n


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

*3*

3


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

m


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

o


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

p


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

r


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Sony PRS-600 magyar ékezetekkel*

Sikerült megoldanom a Sony Touch Edition ékezetproblémáit. Akit érdekel jelezze.


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

s


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## deget (2010 Augusztus 9)

sz


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## pendergast (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Akit érdekel Clive Cussler angol nyelven itt talál párat:
http://www.kickasstorrents.com/clive-cussler-collection-of-ebooks-t3052418.html


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## TamasM (2010 Augusztus 9)

MIért van erre szükség???


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Értelmetlen szabály!


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ilyet még sehol nem láttam


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Vajon milyen az idő Kanadában?


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Angliában pocsék.


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Valaki írhatna. Akkor nem lenne ilyen unalmas.


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Látom TamásM is kínlódik.


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Kitartás


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Ez hihetetlen.


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már csak kettő


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Egy


----------



## Lewis68 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Éljen!


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

asd


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

asd asd


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

asd asd asd


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

Bátor kezdet fél diadal, kezd hát bele bölcsen!


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

!!!!abc!!!!


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

rózsaszín


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

kék


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

hjhjhasjhjh


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

asd asd asd asd


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

?????ovioviovi????


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

sddfsdaadadaa


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

üzenet


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 9)

yes or no???


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

bla bla bla bla


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

wlábül


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

asdfadsffkkk


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

V


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

W


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

:/


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

:i


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

:\


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

:s


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## Ferniss (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

*nekem is a 20 hozzászólás kell szal.*

helóka úgy gondoltm már ha hozzászólok akk érdekes legyen...
Egyszer volt hol nem volt volt egyszer egy királylány aki már gyerek kora óta zongoraórákat vett mostanában már (miután kijárta) nem nagyon ült szeretett hangszeréhez. A barátja viszont megismertette egy gyönyörű dallal...


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

ennek a dalnak a címe Angel...nagyon megtetszett neki és minden áron (na jó inkább ingyen) szeretné megszerezni a kottáját ezért keveredett ide...meg is találta de


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

de ez a 20 hozzászólás most jöttem rá hogy cseszett sok így a következőkben én is megtanulok számolni 17ig na pástok


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## outlier (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## gpower (2010 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*sziasztok*

Ma regisztráltam.


----------



## angel37 (2010 Augusztus 9)

Nagyon szeretnék letölteni


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

*nemtudom*

na mit is írjak?


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

*2*

kell nekem a debbi könyv


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

*3*

és nagyon akarom


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

*4*

4


----------



## may22 (2010 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## nauri (2010 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

*proba cseresznye=)*

üdv mindenkinek
tegyünk egy próbát hogy ha már mindenki ezt teszi=)


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

nahh akkor próba cseresznye ... abc?


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

megvolt az első most a második hát akkor kiteszek magamért =)


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

nah át akkor kezdjük ...:=)


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, volt egyszer négy ember.
Név szerint: Mindenki, Valaki, Bárki és Senki. Egy szép napon szóltak Mindenkinek, hogy akadt egy folntos munka, amit sürgősen meg kell csinálni. Mindenki biztos volt benne, hogy Valaki megcsinálja. Bárki megcsinálhatta volna, de Senki nem csinálta meg. Valaki nagyon megdühödött emiatt, mivel ez Mindenki dolga lett volna. Mindenki úgy gondolta, hogy Bárki megcsinálhatná és Senki nem vette észre, hogy Mindenki kerüli a munkát. Végül Valaki lett az, akit Mindenki okolt, amiért Senki sem csinálta meg azt, amit Bárki megtehetett volna.


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

"Mikor beborul, 
akkor én repülök feléd.

Ha dörögni kezd,
szívem szól hozzád.

S ha villám csap be,
lelkem kopogtat nálad.

S eső hangja hallik,
érted dalolok árván."

/ SZ.F.B.B./


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

"A gondolataim, csak a rád való gondolattal nyernek valós értelemet, s ha nem lennél, csonka gondolataim örökké téged keresnének" / SZ.F.B.B./


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

" A bor nélküled keserű, keserű mint a magány... ha száraz is,

általad édessé válik, még akkor is ha csak rád gondolok miközben kortyolom;

s érzem Édes, hogy itt vagy velem" / SZ.F.B.B./


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

Lerakta a telefont, majd dobogó szívvel csak feküdt az ágyba és bámult ki az ablakon üveges tekintettel... 
több perc is beletelhetett.... majd negyed óra elteltével, egy nagyobbacska csepp duzzadt a szeme sarkába. Igen egy könnycsepp. 
Nem is volt gondolat a fejébe, csak feküdt és nézett... néha perceken keresztül csak csukva volt a szeme.. majd újra kinyitódott, olyan meg döbbenéssel mintha csak állom volna és fel akarna ébredni.
Egy rémálom, mi újra és újra ismétli önmagát már lassan egy éve. 
A merengés közepette már nem volt kérdés … már nem kelletek válaszok.. üresség volt.. ami körbefogta az ágyat a falat a szobát és az egész lakást. Csak egy szabad út volt; ablak...
tiszta és új kilátnátok.. makulátlan és sima és csendes... egy új látkép mitől nem többet, sem kevesebbet csak valami gond vagy probléma mentess, mi 'megváltást?' hozhat... és nyugalmat.
Még nézte a szomszéd házat perceken keresztül. Elhatározta, hogy nincs több és a pohár mi egy évig félig üres volt most tele lett. Tele...


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4oMjfhbRGk&feature=related


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

akkor elkezdem én is összegyűjteni azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

egyébként rengeteg szuper dolog van az oldalon, hihetetlen miket találtam


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

és hihetetlen hogy kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

de hát ha kell és erre itt van egy külön lap hát legyen


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

azt mondja hogy


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

ugye ugye én is találtam sok érdekeset ..


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

már csak 16 és meg is vagyunk


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

azt figyeltem hogy megújult amióta nem jártam itt és el is feltettem hogy regisztrálva vagyok


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

tetszik hogy lett ilyen topic nyitva =)


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ez a fórum a legjobb szerintem


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ember nincs aki végigolvassa


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

ügyes a feltaláló!!=)))


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

vagy ha van hát minden elismerésem


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

nincs ám =)


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

nem is tudom már hol tartok=)


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

de jó hogy nem egyedül vagyok=)


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

neked már csak 5 kell


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

köszi =) hogy számolod helyettem =)


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

sőt már csak 2


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ááá mindjárt egyedül kell még 8at írnom


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

jahh már látom én hüle hogy ott van oldalt=) és kijelzi így este hehe már nemlátom


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ez borzalmas, komolyan röhögök magamon hogy ezt kell csinálni


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

nahh köszi a társalgást .. így már 21  jóéjt =) további jó töltést és szorakozást


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

te mire pályázol? mit szeretnél letölteni?


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

hát egyedül folytatom a hozzászólást magamhoz


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

mi lenne ha vége lenne már...


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

találtam valami ezoterikus cuccos t és abba van agy könyv ami érdekel=)


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

bezzeg ha csak 15 kéne


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

már rég kész lennék


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ésssss


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

már mindjárt


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

késsssszzzzz.... én szakácskönyvre vadászom


----------



## szalaybb (2010 Augusztus 9)

ügyes =) .. nah megyek kutakodok tovább régen nemvolt ez a 20 izé azért lepődtem meg hogy nemt duok egyből tölteni=)


----------



## lecterdr (2010 Augusztus 9)

*hello*

hello


----------



## lecterdr (2010 Augusztus 9)

ha valaki tud nekem segíteni, azt előre is köszönöm. Megperzselt szívek című francia sorozatot szeretném letölteni, amiben Mirelle Darc az egyik főszereplő.

Köszönöm előre is


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

azt nem értem miért nem vagyok még állandó tag


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

pedig megvan már 23 hozzászólás


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

még mindig nem


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

és az előbb egyet nem is számolt


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

nem értem miért nem vált át


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

teljesen tanácstalan vagyok


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

és még mindig semmi


----------



## csabsee (2010 Augusztus 9)

ahogy nézetm eddig mindenkinek simán ment


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

*változás*

Bízom az új magyar kormányban


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

nincs más magyar esély


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

csak ez


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

tönkretett ország


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

egy emberöltőre


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

de van kiút


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

bízzunk mindannyian


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

Már itt és most szeretném megköszönni minden feltöltőnek azt a rengeteg könyvet....


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

az egyetlen jövőben


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

unokáinkéban


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

amit majd szeretnék letölteni és elolvasni


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

milyen odakint?


----------



## elber (2010 Augusztus 9)

Addig már csak kettőt kell aludnom !!


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

ugye fontos a magyarság


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 9)

mert én itthon maradok


----------



## aemit1339 (2010 Augusztus 9)

akkor ha jol ertem leghamarabb csak ket nap mulva fogok tudni letolteni valamit


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 9)

Köszöntök mindenkit!
Látom, jó sok tag van.


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 9)

Aemit te miért regiztél az oldalra? Látom épp itt vagy.


----------



## ogli c (2010 Augusztus 10)

Látom, nem vettél észre


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

Buona sera!


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

Buon giorno!


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

A legjobb sorozat a Jóbarátok...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

hmm


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ma kezdődik a Sziget fesztivál...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...de már rég nem olyan, mint régen


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...mikor még diákszigetnek hívták...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...minek van ennyi színpad...meg ennyi ember...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...tudom-tudom az Óbuda újságban is megmagyarázták, hogy ők milyen sokat tesznek a szigetért...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...de azért egy-két dolog sántít az ügyben...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...meg, hogy büszkék is rá...pfff...:neutral:


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...de az is lehet, hogy csak jó lenne megint 18-nak lenni...


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...vagy 19-nek?


----------



## tockos (2010 Augusztus 10)

...de a HÚSZ is jó dolog......


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Üdv 20


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

most idegesítő leszek de muszáj lesz  19


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

már "csak" 18


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

17............................................................


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

17-*-*-*-*-*-*--*


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

16 -.- -. - -.- -. - -.-.-.-.-


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

15+0+0+0+0+0+0+0+0+


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

141414141414141414141414


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

péntek........


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

11kisskisskiss


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

7:444::444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

666:idea:


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

5:34:


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

4:9::9::9::9:


----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## zsanett21 (2010 Augusztus 10)

\\m/


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

kiss


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:!::!::!:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:444::444::444::444::444::444:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:..:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:9:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:4::4::4:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:twisted:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

kiss


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:55:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

:2:


----------



## csibeanya (2010 Augusztus 10)

Köszönöm :444:


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁáááááááááááhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ez az őrületbe kerget !!!


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

ott vagyunk már?


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

:00:


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

"mennyibe kerül ez a doxa?"


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

.....


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

.......


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

na még 10-et


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

??????????


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

abcdé rajtam kezdé


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

*


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

:444:


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

:..::..:


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

\\m/


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

aha


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

végre!!!!!!!


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

ide tényleg


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

lehet


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

ilyen üzeneteket


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

küldeni,


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

csakhogy


----------



## jujunéni (2010 Augusztus 10)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Vigyori (2010 Augusztus 10)

Miért nem fogadja el a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

meglegyen


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

érdekes


----------



## Namisama (2010 Augusztus 10)

le akarom tölteni x3


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nekem ez kellene nagyon, de még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom 
Honthy Hanna Feleki Kamill Homm Pál- Hajmási Péter, Hajmási Pál.mp3‎ (4.33 MB)
Hát akkor így próbálkozom!


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hali , nekem ez az 1.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ez meg a 2.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

No, de gyorsan a 3.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még 10 óra sincs és már a 4.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

húha már 5


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

a kedvenc számom a 6


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

de a 7 se rossz


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

huh
Asszem, csúnyán lemaradtam!


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

De most jövök felfelé!


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

pihentem kicsit a 8 elött


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

* -Petőfi Sándor-
*

*FALU VÉGÉN KURTA KOCSMA...*

Falu végén kurta kocsma,
Oda rúg ki a Szamosra,
Meg is látná magát benne,
Ha az éj nem közelegne.

Az éjszaka közeledik,
A világ lecsendesedik,
Pihen a komp, kikötötték,
Benne hallgat a sötétség.


De a kocsma bezzeg hangos!
Munkálódik a cimbalmos,
A legények kurjogatnak,
Szinte reng belé az ablak.


„Kocsmárosné, aranyvirág,
Ide a legjobbik borát,
Vén legyen, mint a nagyapám,
És tüzes, mint ifju babám!


Húzd rá cigány, huzzad jobban,
Táncolni való kedvem van,
Eltáncolom a pénzemet,
Kitáncolom a lelkemet!”


Bekopognak az ablakon:
„Ne zugjatok olyan nagyon,
Azt üzeni az uraság,
Mert lefeküdt, alunni vágy.”


„Ördög bújjék az uradba,
Te pedig menj a pokolba!...
Húzd rá, cigány, csak azért is,
Ha mindjárt az ingemért is!”


Megint jőnek, kopogtatnak:
„Csendesebben vigadjanak,
Isten áldja meg kendteket,
Szegény édesanyám beteg.”


Feleletet egyik sem ad,
Kihörpentik boraikat,
Végét vetik a zenének
S hazamennek a legények.


(Szatmár, 1847. augusztus.)


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Én meg gondoltam így még talán értelme is van!


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

jöjjön a 9 de izibe


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

10 után 10


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

korai még a kultúrához, habár már mindjárt 11


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Akkor 
\\m/


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

no comment 12


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

-Nincs mit megjeleníteni!-


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

lekopogtam, 13


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy cigi, és jön a 8.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

essünk túl rajta gyorsan 14


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Jah nem, az már a 9. lesz


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Vagy a 10. ?


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

mint a villám 15


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

mint a villám II. 16


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

lassan elnyugszom 17


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

jobb mitn a kávé 18


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

jaj elirtam 19


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

tátám,tátám 20


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lassan, lassan ...


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hmmm, akkor grat.


----------



## chatalo (2010 Augusztus 10)

biztos ami biztos 21 , sziasztok


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nekem még 8


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

de ha jól látom, neked még van 48 órád


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

persze az is hamar elmegy


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szóval, kitartás


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

én meg szép csendesen, ...


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

behúzom a 18.-at


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és már nincs is más hátra, ...


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

mint hogy elköszönjek


----------



## Sierra77 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Viszlát, és minden jót!


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

*1*

1. érik a meggy


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

2. csipkebokor vessző


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

3. te vagy az én párom


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

4. biz' oda nem mégy'


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

5. érik a tök


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

6. hasad az (atom)mag


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

7. se7en


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

Meert jól tudják,követnek el hibát,és tudják,hogy a tetteiknek következményei vannak.


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

8. kedvenc számom


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

8. az Inception mekkora film!


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Egy, megérett a meggy*[/FONT]


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Kettő, csipkebokor vessző*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

szerintem elszámoztem, ja a kiszámolóst meg már nem vágom, rá kellett googliznom


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Három, majd hazavárom*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

na, sebaj.


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Négy, biz' oda nem mégy*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

k italálta ki ezt a 20 hozzászólásos limitet.


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*öt, leesett aköd*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

no comment


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Hat, hasad a pad*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

egyszer volt...


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

hol nem volt,


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Hét, dörög az ég*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

talán igaz sem volt


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Nyolc, üres a polc*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

az a történet


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Kilenc, kis Ferenc*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

, amit most mesélnék el,


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Tíz, tiszta víz.*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

ha éppen nem lenne meg


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza,*[/FONT]


----------



## dragaeon (2010 Augusztus 10)

a 20. hozzászólásom. üdv.


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*ott a szamár, megissza! *[/FONT]


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

nah még nekem 5 :S


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

A szellemesség művelt pimaszság.


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Az igazság nem mindig látható.
- De azért mindig ott van, igaz?


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

Értelmes ember mindennek megtalálja a maga módját.


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zsoocica (2010 Augusztus 10)

nah ezzel 20. sziasztok


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Második hozzászólás


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok!
cynthia parker könyveket keresek! 
segitenétek légyszi?
köszönöm! )


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Harmadik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

márcsak 18kell!


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Negyedik hozzászólás, hű, de lassan gyűlik


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ötödik hozzászólás


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hatodik hozzászólás


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Helló*

Úgy


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még 14 hiányzik


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Látom


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Már csak 13


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

senki


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 17


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

márcsak 16


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Kilencedik hozzászólás


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

......


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tizedik hozzászólás


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tizenegyedik hozzászólás


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még kilenc


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

nyolc


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hét van még


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

6.ik


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

na akkor újra 15.hozzászólás


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

7.ik


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nézi


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

8.ik


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

ezt


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

9.ik


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tizennyolcadik


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 10


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## horinjah (2010 Augusztus 10)

Végre 20 ! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

topikot


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## Dorcusska (2010 Augusztus 10)

végreee


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Azért tegiztem, mert németezni akarok és könyvet akarok németül letölteni.


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 10)

De ugye csak 20 komment után lehet:S


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szóval bocs, ha csak úgy jár a szám a semmiről


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

mindenki


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

csak


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

én is nekivágok a 20 "értelmes" hozzászólásnak


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak 17


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

remélem ezután tényleg tudok letölteni


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

:-(


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

20 hozzászólás 20 másodpercenként, valaki itt nagyon rákattant a 20-ra....


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

megnézem a többiek mivel ütötték el ezt az irdatlan kötelező hozzászólás mennyiséget


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

akkor


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hozzászólásra


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Helló


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hajt.


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

legyen


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

szavanként


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

mi


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

másra


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

hajtanánk


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

mint


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Mire?


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

baconos töltött fasírt


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

a


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak 15


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

b


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hát ez elég unalmas


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

hsz


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kulipintyó


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

?


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

gyöngytyúk


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

?!


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

és 20


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

-)


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

De jó neked


----------



## Szittya Betyár (2010 Augusztus 10)

!!!!


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Rotyog a tojás


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

....


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lenmag


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nici


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

rasta bari


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

megelőztelek


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

19...


----------



## VA75 (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak egy


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

*20*


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és a ráadás


----------



## TomiStar71 (2010 Augusztus 10)

:~


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hello


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

Látom


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ti


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

Is


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

mind


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

itt


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

próbáljátok


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

az


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

első


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

kommentet


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

leírni


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

.


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

még


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

van


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

hátra


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

db


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

kommentem


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

éés


----------



## akcsy (2010 Augusztus 10)

kéész!


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Köszi a tippeket San


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nekem


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 13


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

van


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hátra


----------



## Ildikó30 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a kommentekből


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

20 hsz. nem is olyan kevés, főleg így kezdetben.


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nahát!


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

ezt


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

így


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

is


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

lehet


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

?


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még sosem láttam ilyen fórumot


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hogy ennyit keljen kinlódni


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

azért hogy letöltsek valmit


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lemaradt egy "a" betű


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

na szóval


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még az írásaim közt is kell várni 20 msodpercet


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

így nehezen fog összejönni


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a 20 hozzászólás, de már azért is kivárom


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

már fele megvan


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még csak a másik fele hiányzik


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

vagyis hát pontosaban 7 hozzászólás


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na még 6


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 5


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 4


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 3


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 2


----------



## szalaisanyi86 (2010 Augusztus 10)

na és még egy utolsó! Sziasztok!


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

Kösz az infót!


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

akkor most csak számoljak? eeeeegy


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

keeeetttőőőő


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

Á, ennek így nem sok értelme van... hááárroooommm


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

5=6


----------



## PimpaTimi (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Én is kezdem a 20 hozzászólást....


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

19....


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

18....


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és még 20 másodpercnek el kell telnie a 2 hozzászólás között....úgy látszik visszatérő szám ez a 20


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

süss fel nap, fényes nap
kertek alatta ludaid megfagynak


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

most olvasom Leslie L. Lawrence új könyvét....már majdnem elolvastam, de még mindig nem tudom ki a gyilkos


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

alatt a ...


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

itt süt...hét ágra


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

14....


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

jajjjj de unom, de csak így tudok letölteni...


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

12.....


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

csütörtökön strand


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

apacukafundalukafundakávékamandukaapcugfundalukfundakávékamnduk


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

péntek, szombaton koncert


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

lassú a net is...


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

yxcv


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

jupijéééé


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

bnm1234


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem sokára suli


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

kikiriki


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak 5 D


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

kell egy...


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

jó nagy...


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Dream Theatre


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

fagyiiii


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kanál


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

yamaha v max


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

ibiza


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok! H vtok? Most regiztem ^^


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

black dragon mc


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

na még egy ráadás...


----------



## Krisztike88 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hajrá...össze kell gyűjteni 20 hozzászólást


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

szia egész jól! and you?


----------



## indigó... (2010 Augusztus 10)

hozzászólásra fel!!!


----------



## rencsicsi (2010 Augusztus 10)

Idézet: Az élet attól szép,hogy bármi megtörténhet és attól szar,hogy meg is történik.


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hm, bevallom öszintén engem is az érdekek vezéreltek.


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

miért tesz a rendör éjszakára zsíroskenyeret a párnája alá?

x x x x x x x x 

mert hülye


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Három görbe legényke


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tojást lopott ebédre


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka..


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Lett belőle rántotta


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka...


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

A kutya lerántotta


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka.


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egyik szidta gazdáját


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka....


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Másik meg a fajtáját


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Róka rege róka.....


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Harmadik az ükapját


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

róka rege róka


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hozzávágta kalapját


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

róka rege róka.


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sej-haj folyóba,


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

sok a hal valóba,


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

mi lesz, ha Teréz anya sírjára diákszállót építenek? 

x x x x x x x 

koleszterin


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

Dunába,Tiszába,


----------



## 4xmami (2010 Augusztus 10)

se-szeri,se-száma.


----------



## Annabel (2010 Augusztus 10)

A legmélyebb folyó hömpölyög a legkisebb zajjal


----------



## Annabel (2010 Augusztus 10)

A tény hogy meghaltál,bizonyítja azt hogy valaha éltél


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

lassan a végére érek.


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

remélem


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem sok értelmét tartom ennek, de legyen ez az első üzenetem:
Üzenet1


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Üzenet2


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem sok értelmét LÁTOM... :
Üzenet3


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Üzenet4


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

üzenet5


----------



## Greta B (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Még csak tanulom...*

 *Hogyan mozgósítsuk rejtett tartalékainkat?*

Albert Einsteinnek tulajdonítják a megállapítást, miszerint az átlagember valós képességeinek csupán 10%-át használja ki. Előlegezzünk bizalmat a huncut frizurájú zseninek, és tételezzük fel, hogy igaza volt.Vajon hogyan befolyásolná az életünket, ha ezt a 10%-ot meg tudnánk növelni? Legyünk nagyon mértéktartóak, és gyorsan felejtsük el a 100%-ot! Ha 10%-kal oldjuk meg az életünket a jelenlegi szinten – mi történne, ha ezt valahogyan fel tudnánk tornászni úgy 20%-ig? Az egyfelől még mindig csak ötöde a bennünk rejlő tényleges potenciálnak, másfelől viszont épp a duplája annak, amivel jelenleg boldogulunk.
Bár nem konzultáltunk vele, teljesen biztosak vagyunk abban, hogy amikor Einstein képességeket emlegetett, nem pusztán az intelligenciára gondolt. Az intelligencia nagyon értékes – de csak akkor, ha párosul a kitartással, az akadályokat nem ismerő céltudatossággal, a makacs élni akarással, röviden: a lóerővel.
Szerencsére mindannyian el vagyunk látva bőven lóerővel, csak kérdés, hogy hozzá tudunk-e férni. Ha valaki gyengének, fáradtnak, kimerültnek érzi magát, vagy úgy gondolja, hogy kevesebbet ér el az életben, mint amennyire hivatott, akkor ez annak a jele, hogy túl sok életereje esett csapdába. A jó hír az, hogy ennek igen tekintélyes része kiszabadítható, méghozzá viszonylag egyszerűen.
Manapság a tudás kultuszát éljük, gondoljunk csak a kisiskolások hűtőtáska méretű hátizsákjára! A tudás valóban rendkívül fontos, ám nem képes helyettesíteni az életerőt. Számtalan okos, nagy tudású emberrel találkozhatunk, akik képtelenek megvalósítani a céjaikat. De láthatunk rengeteg ellenpéldát is – olyan embereket, akik nem túl műveltek, ám elképesztő energiák munkálnak bennük, és rendszerint sokkal messzebbre jutnak, mint magasan iskolázott társaik.
A tudás fontos. Az életerő még fontosabb. A tudás nem fogja növelni az életerőnket, *az életerő* viszont elég *kitartóvá tesz ahhoz, hogy megszerezzük a tudást*.

Szabó Gábor


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

egy utcaseprö keresztett vetett a cikkcakkban száguldó autó láttán


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

de mégsem lett volna baj, ha nem kap jobb elsö defektet


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

egy puskalövésszerü pattanás ...


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a fék élesen csikorog,


----------



## Greta B (2010 Augusztus 10)

Jó témáim vannak, de fogalmam sincs, hogy hova írjam őket, hogy megtalálják azok, akiket érdekel?


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Gorcsev vadul forgatja a kormányt, de hiába ...


----------



## Greta B (2010 Augusztus 10)

És mi lett vele a fékcsikorgást követően????


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Üzenet*

Üzenet6


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a kerékabroncsra nehezedö kocsi nekifut egy fának, felborul,


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hát ne ide!


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kétszer átpördül az oldalán,


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Már csak 12 hiányzik!


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

és rémítö csörgés, csörömpölés, ropogás után, az autó és vezetöje az árokba zuhannak ... Vége!


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem mozdul többé egyik sem. Kiáltozó emberek futnak össze!


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Telefonáljanak a mentökért! - rendelkezik egy tökepénzes.


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Vigyázzanak ...Óvatosan emeljék - vezényli Margó, a direktrisz.


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

- A mentést meg kell szervezni! ... - mondta egy körszakállas úr, aki a


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem bonyolítom túl a dolgot!  8


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

leánylíceumban kézimunkatanár volt, és mellette egy világhírü író intézkedett pizsamában.


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ekkor az autó soförülése mögül megjelent egy láb, azután egy másik.


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Végül fejjel lefelé, a felborult kocsi ablakából fokozatosan kibújt derékig a


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szerencsétlenül járt vezetö, és ebben az állapotban integetett a lábával,


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

bizonyára azért, hogy kihúzzák.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## atka85 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Rejtö Jenö: A tizennégy karátos autó


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

A skót házaspár karácsonyra nagy nyúlvacsorára készül, melyre vendégeket is hívnak. A vacsora napjának délelőttjén a szakácsné megkérdezi az asszonytól:
- Nagysága kérem, lenyúzhatom a nyulat?
- Nem kell lenyúzni - feleli a skótné - csak megborotválni. Négy vendéggel több lesz, mint amennyire számítottunk.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy koldus bekopog a skóthoz, és kér tőle egy pohár vizet. A skót erre egy csésze tejet visz ki a koldusnak, aki nagyon hálás miatta.
- Ugyan, ne hálákodjon! - legyint a gazda. - Ebbe a tejbe pár napja belefulladt egy patkány.
A koldus ettől úgy megremeg, hogy kiejti a kezéből a csészét, ami a kövön apró darabokra törik.
- Na tessék - méltatlankodik a skót -, nem elég, hogy tejet adok neki, még a nagymama bilijét is összetöri.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két skót találkozik:
- Voltál vasárnap a templomban?
- Persze.
- Érdekes, nem vettelek észre.
- Nem csodálom, ugyanis én vittem körbe a perselyt!


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

És igen! Megvan a 20! ))
Még mindig nem értem, hogy ez mire jó?
Na mindegy...


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Megy a róka az erdőben, és találkozik egy kutyával, akinek a lába beszorult a csapdába.
- Mit tegyek? - kérdezi tőle a kutya.
- Nagyon egyszerű - feleli a róka. - Rágd el a saját lábad.
A róka elmegy, és amikor másnap megint arra jár, látja, hogy a kutya még mindig ott van a csapdában.
- Nem fogadtad meg a tanácsomat? - kérdezi tőle.
- Dehogynem. Csak az a gond, hogy már három lábamat lerágtam, és még mindig nem tudok szabadulni.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Az erdőben a nyuszika bemegy a húsboltba:
- Medve, adj egy liter húst!
- Nyuszika! Ha valahová bemész, illik köszönni, és ráadásul az nem liter, hanem kiló hús! Menj ki, és próbáld meg még egyszer!
A nyuszika kimegy, majd visszajön.
- Hé medve, egy liter húst!
A medve nem bírja cérnával, és így szól:
- Na állj ide a pult mögé, majd én megmutatom!
Kimegy, kopog, bejön.
- Jó napot! Egy kiló húst kérek!
Mire a nyuszika elkezd röhögni:
- Medve, de hülye vagy, nem hoztál üveget!


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

A baromfiudvarban fél kilós tojást tojik az egyik tyúk. Egy riporter megkérdezi tőle:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Egykilós tojásokat tojni.
A riporter faggatja a sikeres kakast is:
- Megmondaná, hogy hogyan sikerült?
- Ez családi titok.
- Tervei a jövőre nézve?
- Szétverem a strucc pofáját!


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Találkozik a róka és a farkas az erdőben. Így szól a róka:
- Te! Verjük meg a nyulat.
- Jó, de miért? - kérdi a farkas.
- Ha sapka van rajta, azért, ha meg nincs rajta, akkor azért! - válaszol a róka.
Odamennek a nyúlhoz, és agyba-főbe verik szegényt. Másnap a róka újra rákezd:
- Te! Verjük meg a nyulat.
- De már tegnap megvertük! - válaszol a farkas.
- De ma megint verjük meg! - erősködik a róka.
- Na jó, - áll rá a farkas - de ma miért kapjon?
- Odamegyünk hozzá, és kérünk tőle cigarettát. Ha füstszűrőst ad, akkor azért, ha meg nem, akkor azért.
Odamennek a nyúlhoz: - Te nyúl, adj egy cigarettát!
- Füstszűrőst, vagy nem füstszűrőst parancsoltok? - kérdi a nyúl.
Mire a róka:
- Nézd, az anyja szentségit! Megint nincs rajta sapka.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Repül a sas nagy dölyfösen fönt az égen. Utánarepül a kicsi szerény veréb. Egyszer csak megkérdezi a kicsi szerény veréb:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
A nagy dölyfös sas repül tovább. A kicsi szerény veréb megkérdezi:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
A nagy dölyfös sas megint válaszra sem méltatja a kicsi szerény verebet. De a kicsi szerény veréb igen kitartó, és megint megkérdezi:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
Mire a sas:
-Honnan tudjam?


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két víziló beszélget az állatkertben:
- Tegnap a gondozóm nagyon leszidott.
- Miért?
- Mert lenyeltem. 

 
Az egérke és az elefánt kidöntött egy fát. Arra jár a farkas, és megkérdezi tőlük:
- Ki döntötte ki ezt a fát?
- Természetesen én, - húzza ki magát az egérke - de azért az elefánt is segített egy kicsit. 

 
A medve békésen eszeget a folyóparti málnásban, amikor a nyuszika elkezd neki ordibálni a széles folyó túlpartjáról:
- Medve! Medve! Gyere át! Valami nagyon jó dolgot akarok mutatni neked!
- Hagyjál békén, nyuszika, nagyon jó nekem itt a málnásban.
- De medve, én egy hihetetlenül tuti dolgot mutatok neked, gyere át!
- Kopjál le nyuszika, én nagyon jól elhelyezkedtem itt a málnásban.
- De medve, te ilyen jó dolgot még nem is láttál, megmutatom, csak gyere át!
Végül a medve átúszik a marha széles folyón, és kérdi a nyuszikát:
- Na mutasd, nyuszika, mi az a jó dolog, de úgy vigyázz, hogy tényleg nagyon jó legyen, mert megverlek!
- Nézd, medve, milyen príma málnás van a túlparton! 

 
Két veréb ül a fán. Az egyik megszólal:
- Engedj középre! 

 
A nyuszika a patak tükrében piros pöttyöket nyomogat az arcán. Arra sétál a róka. Jót mosolyog a látványon:
- Mi van nyuszika? Pubertás?
- Frászt. Sörét. 

 
A hangyák motoroznak. Egyszer csak az első hirtelen fékezve megáll. A többiek odasereglenek köré és megkérdezik:
- Miért álltál meg?
- Semmi, csak egy bogár ment szemembe. 

 
Az egérke és az elefánt leugranak a ház tetejéről, és megegyeznek, hogy minden emeletnél köszönnek. Elsőnek ugrik az egérke:
- Szervusz 3. emelet
- Szervusz 2. emelet
- Szervusz 1. emelet
Placcs, leesik. Ugrik az elefánt:
- Szervusz 3. emelet
- Szervusz 2. emelet
- Szervusz 1. emelet
- Szervusztok bányászok. 

 
A cserebogár és a százlábú találkozik.
- Nagyon fáradt vagyok - panaszkodik a százlábú.
- Te panaszkodsz, - válaszol a cserebogár - mikor semmilyen munkát sem végzel?
- Már hogyne végeznék! Gondold el milyen fárasztó minden este ötven pár cipőt kifényesíteni. 

 
A bika beugrik a kerítésen, át a tehenekhez:
- Sziasztok! Tökös Dönci vagyok, de csak hívjatok nyugodtan Döncinek, mert a többi fennakadt a kerítésen! 

 
Két bernáthegyi megy az utcán. Egyszer csak feltűnik velük szemben egy apró tacskó. Az egyik bernáthegyi meglátja, és futásnak ered. A társa követi, és amikor utoléri, megkérdezi tőle:
- Miért ijedtél meg ettől a kis jelentéktelen tacskótól?
- Lehet, hogy jelentéktelen - válaszol a bernáthegyi - de az egész városban neki van a leghidegebb orra. 

 
Két jegesmedve megy a sivatagban.
- Te milyen nagy jég lehetett itt!
- Honnan veszed?
- Hát milyen vastagon beszórták! 

 
Nyírják a birkákat, és két kos nézi izgatottan. Megszólal az egyik:
- Most figyelj, öreg, micsoda sztriptíz lesz itt mindjárt! 

 
Repül a sas nagy dölyfösen fönt az égen. Utánarepül a kicsi szerény veréb. Egyszer csak megkérdezi a kicsi szerény veréb:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
A nagy dölyfös sas repül tovább. A kicsi szerény veréb megkérdezi:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
A nagy dölyfös sas megint válaszra sem méltatja a kicsi szerény verebet. De a kicsi szerény veréb igen kitartó, és megint megkérdezi:
- Nagy sas! Mondd, hová repülsz?
Mire a sas:
-Honnan tudjam? 

 
A csiga vérző fejjel ül az erdő ambulanciáján. A gyík veszi fel a jegyzőkönyvet, hogy rekonstruálják az esetet:
- És pontosan mi történt? - kerdezi a gyík.
- Hát, téptem mint az állat, és egyszercsak kinőtt előttem egy gomba! 

 
Új kakas érkezik a baromfiudvarba. Találkozik az öreg kakassal, és mindjárt hozzá is lát a fiatal kakas az osztozkodáshoz.
- Enyém az összes tyúk, liba, kacsa, a tied meg az a girhes pulyka.
- Nem lesz ez így jó. - szól az öreg kakas.
- Már miért ne lenne jó? - kérdi a fiatal.
- Azért mert eddig az enyém volt az összes jószág, most pedig csak azt a girhes pulykát akarod nekem adni?
- Van valami ötleted? - kérdi a fiatal kakas.
- Igen! Fussunk versenyt, és aki győz, azé az összes jószág, meg az a girhes pulyka is.
Felcsillan a kiskakas szeme, hogy símán lehagyja az öreget egy ilyen versenyfutásban, és akkor még azt az egy pulykát sem kell nekiadnia.
- Rendben, te indítod a versenyt! - szól a kiskakas.
- Várj egy kicsit, - mondja az öreg - én már öreg vagyok, adj pár méter előnyt!
- Rendben. - mondja a fiatal.
Fel is állnak. Elöl az öreg kakas, pár méterrel mögötte a fiatal. Elkezdenek futni. Ebben a pillanatban lép ki a gazda a házból és meglátja, hogy a kiskakas kergeti az öreg kakast. Fogja a puskáját, és lelövi a kiskakast:
- A francba, ez már a harmadik buzi kakas ezen a héten. 

 
Találkozik a róka nyuszikával, aki nagyban számolja a pénzét. Kérdi a róka:
- Nyuszika! Honnan van ennyi pénzed?
- Tudod, róka koma, nyitottam egy vizeldét.
- Menj te a jó francba, nyuszika, hazudozol itt nekem.
Másnap látja a róka, hogy a nyuszika egy Chevrolet-tel vágtat a tisztáson. Megkérdezi újra:
- Nyuszika! Honnan van pénzed egy ilyen kocsira?
- Nyitottam egy vizeldét, róka koma! - mondja nyuszika, majd elhajt.
A róka csak legyint egyet, és megy tovább. Harmadnap viszon egy luxus Limousine-on látja, ezért újra megkérdezi:
- Nyuszika, most már tényleg áruld el nekem, honnan van pénzed ilyen kocsikra?
- Nyitottam egy vizeldét. - feleli a nyuszika, azzal elvágtat.
Gondol egyet a róka, és azt mondja magában:
- Most már elmegyek, és megnézem magamnak azt a vizeldét! Így is tesz. A vizelde egy nagy fadoboz, melynek a falán van egy kis lyuk, fölé pedig ez van írva: itt dugd be! Be is dugja a róka. Valaki bentről megfogja, és kiszól:
- Na fizetsz, vagy levágom!


----------



## P.Attila (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na még egy.


----------



## inverter (2010 Augusztus 10)

A nyuszika találkozik a nagykabátos farkassal az erdőben.
- Szervusz nyuszika én vagyok az atyaúristen! -mondja a farkas.
- Nem te a farkas vagy.
- De én az atyaúristen vagyok! -erősködik a farkas.
- Nem, nem te a farkas vagy! -mondja a nyuszika.
Erre a farkas széttárja a kabátját. Mire a nyuszika:
- Te atyaúristen!


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

Reményik Sándor álnéven publikált verse 


Magyar gyermekek
Kis testvéreim, magyar gyermekek,
Úgy el-elnézem gyönge vállatok
A metsző szélben, ahogy megremeg.

Kis három szín kokárdát ha látok
Melleteken, szívembe nyilallik:
Súlyos örökséget hagyunk rátok.

Súlyos gondok a szívembe vágnak:
Hogyan bírják majd, ha mi kidőltünk,
Atlasz terhét e keblek, e vállak?

Pedig rajtuk, rajtuk a jövendő,
Rajtuk, mint az Úr Jézus keresztje;
Nem mint puha, tarka selyemkendő:

Eloszlatni ezer bajunk, gondunk
Fellegraját s dolgos, kemény kézzel
Tenni jóvá, amit elrontottunk.

Torzalakból vésni istenarcot,
Összeszedni mind, mi szertehullott,
S mit mi vívunk, folytatni a harcot.

S mint bajnok, ki futva síkon vág át,
Kiragadja inaszakadt társa
Elhanyatló kezéből a fáklyát:

Magyar fiúk, lányok, úgy kell néktek
Majdan hittel-lélekkel vagy karddal
Fölváltani ezt a nemzedéket.
1919


----------



## kiskató (2010 Augusztus 10)

1. Minden dologról csak egy igazság van, s aki azt megtalálja, annyit tud a dologról, amennyit egyáltalán tudni lehet róla. (Descartes)


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
én sem tudom hogy mit is írjak!Tök jó oldal!


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Találkozik a róka és a farkas az erdőben. Így szól a róka:
- Te! Verjük meg a nyulat.
- Jó, de miért? - kérdi a farkas.
- Ha sapka van rajta, azért, ha meg nincs rajta, akkor azért! - válaszol a róka.
Odamennek a nyúlhoz, és agyba-főbe verik szegényt. Másnap a róka újra rákezd:
- Te! Verjük meg a nyulat.
- De már tegnap megvertük! - válaszol a farkas.
- De ma megint verjük meg! - erősködik a róka.
- Na jó, - áll rá a farkas - de ma miért kapjon?
- Odamegyünk hozzá, és kérünk tőle cigarettát. Ha füstszűrőst ad, akkor azért, ha meg nem, akkor azért.
Odamennek a nyúlhoz: - Te nyúl, adj egy cigarettát!
- Füstszűrőst, vagy nem füstszűrőst parancsoltok? - kérdi a nyúl.
Mire a róka:
- Nézd, az anyja szentségit! Megint nincs rajta sapka.


----------



## linanagyija (2010 Augusztus 10)

nekem nyolc


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

A világ leghosszabb szava svéd, 130 betűből áll:

"nordöstersjökustartillerflygspaningssimulatoranaggbibgsmaterielunderhallsuppflöljni-
ngssystemdiskussionsinlaggsförberedelsearbeten"

Jelentése:
"a baltikumi parti tüzérség észak-keleti részén a légi felderitőkhöz nyújtott anyagi támogatás rendszeréhez való hozzájárulásról szóló vita előkészitő munkája"


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok! Benéztem ide is!Tök jó oldal!


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Látom, már van élet!
Szuperek a viccek ^^


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

bocsánat, hogy ilyen idétlenül fogok írni


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

de szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra, hogy még a héten nézelődhessek a feltett anyagok közt


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Mindenesetre nem lesz egyszerű a 20 értelmes hozzászólást elküldenem


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

tekitoto! Nekem is! És nincs semmi baj!


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tipp: Küldj ma 10-et, meg holnap is XD


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

a viccek tényleg nagyon jók


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

balwb réhwnbta


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

köszi ez azért most vigasztal


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

2 algtn-vraah aha


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

3 atfnetzrmazarent


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

ez valóban értelmes volt kedves bebejoe


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

4ahb a


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

5ahza


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

szerinted ezt el is fogadják?


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

túl vagy a 20 hozzászóláson


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

6ah


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

7aélgnéaol


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

ez tetszik, bár inkább azt hiszem én is írok viccet


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

8 uifdzkv


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

9戰士


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

10 kctmj


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

de milyet?


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

11szasztok!


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Fiatal manager gyerek Londonban jár üzleti úton. A cég költségére a Ritzben száll meg, és délután a Picadilly-n elrak egy kártyát, amin egy hölgy intim szolgáltatásokat reklámoz azzal, hogy bárhova házhoz megy. Este a srác levetkőzik meztelenre, végigfekszik az ágyon és az éjjeliszekrényen levő telefonon felhívja a megadott számot. Egy bársonyos női hang jelentkezik:
- Miben lehetek szolgálatára, uram?
Izgatott hősünk remegő hangon válaszol:
- Itt vagyok a Ritzben a 812-es szobában és azt szeretném, ha
idejönnél, furulyáznál nekem egy kicsit, utána egy kis szado-mazo játék,
aztán elölről, hátulról, és a végén gyöngynyaklánc. Mit szólsz hozzá?
- Igazán érdekes. De előbb tárcsázza a kilencest, ha kimenő vonalat akar!


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

12fctkz


----------



## Mancikám (2010 Augusztus 10)

Máris jó dolgokra bukkantam


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

13 két sárkány beszélget.
Az egyik megszólal hhhhhhhhhh
Mire a másik: -Na ne égess már!-


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

jééé mást is tudsz írni bebejoe?


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

14 http://barcavsrealelclasico.mlap.hu/http://www.realvsbarcaelclasico.mlap.hu


----------



## Mancikám (2010 Augusztus 10)

Gondolom, barátokat is szerezhetek?!


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

A vizsgálat után így szólt az orvos a beteghez:
- Tudja, hogy az utolsó pillanatban jött el hozzám?
- Jaj, olyan súlyos a baj, doktor úr?
- Ellenkezőleg! Még egy nap, és magától meggyógyult volna.


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

tekitoto írta:


> jééé mást is tudsz írni bebejoe?


 tudok ha akarok:razz:


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

16 na arjusarzhja


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Gratulálok, Szabó úr, az utóbbi három hétben nagyon sokat javult a memóriája.
- Elnézést, de nem Szabó vagyok, hanem Kovács.
- Na látja!


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

17 aájzlsém nek,gmébsetémestéaem eétlm tékeasmbétaráb maáéermtoepamn aeténm


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

18 aaaaaaljbbbbbbalnéugoh


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

19 agalkjnaq


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

20abnaqn


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

21ahn


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

micsoda udvarias emberke vagy


----------



## bebejoe (2010 Augusztus 10)

je vuka muka bropoelzanja


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egyik páciens a másiknak:
- Az orvosom azt mondta, hogy paranoiás vagyok.
- Igen? Ezt így kijelentette előtted?
- Hát, igazából nem mondta, de ezt gondolta...


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Csinos, fiatal, körzeti orvosnőt kap a falu.
- Józsi bátyám, nem tetszenek a leletei. Mondja, mit szokott maga reggelizni?
- Hát, rántottát tíz tojásból, szalonnával.
- És mit szokott ebédelni?
- Csülkös bablevest.
- És vacsorára?
- Szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- Hát, Józsi bácsi, ez bizony nem egészséges. Hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek Katikám, mint a cövek!


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Meddig tart még a műtét, professzor úr? - kérdi a kimerült asszisztencia.
- Hogyhogy a műtét? Hát nem boncolunk?


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

Jaj, doktor úr, én érzem, mennyire árt, de sehogy sem tudok leszokni a dohányzásról.
- Rágógumival próbálkozott már?
- Igen, de nagyon büdösen ég.


----------



## tekitoto (2010 Augusztus 10)

remélem a napok már gyorsan mennek


----------



## taoist (2010 Augusztus 10)

v


----------



## digi001 (2010 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok.


----------



## Gabcsi50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hehehehe


----------



## Gabcsi50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

kbggcvgc


----------



## Gabcsi50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hozzászólok


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

halihó!


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

oly sok évig nem gondoltam rá,
volt az a ház a hegytetőn,
pedig úgy talán még nem szerettem mást,
mint téged ott fent nyáridőn,
és milyen az életem kicsit táncol most velem,
itt a régi padnál a régi érzelem,
és ha valami nincs itt már azaz apró kis szilánk,
mivel ráirtunk h emlékezzen ránk. 
refr.:
csak egy kőbe vésett szív ,hát mért fáj így, h te máshol élsz mint én
két kőbe vésett név min nem fogott pár év, s talán én is látlak még

két kőbe vésett szív, két kőbe vésett név

mint oly sok éve úgy sétálok át,
a régi kis ház udvarán,
mintha ma lett volna úgy emlékszem rád,
ahogy ott állsz tétován,
akad egy cím és egy kép mint a polcon őrzők még,
mintha lenne merszem megkereshetnék,
de ilyen az életünk fura táncot jár velünk,
s talán késő lenne újra kezdenünk.
refr.:
refr.:

kőbe vésett emlék,
elfelejtett érzelem,
kőbe vésett érzés,
újra éled hirtelen,
kőbe vésett emlék,
elfelejtett érzele,
kőbe vésett érzés,
újra éled hirtelen.


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## anett600 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hahó


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

*-*

sziasztok


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

a 20 hozzászólás miatt írok


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

nagyon jó zenei alapokat láttam itt


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

mindenképp letöltenék néhányat


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

de ez szerintem baromság


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

hogy erre meg arra kell várni


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem értem az értelmét


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

ma megcsinálom a felét


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

holnap a másikat


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

na mára ennyi


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

kösz a fórumot


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 10)

jó éjt


----------



## j_lac (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## j_lac (2010 Augusztus 10)

Előre is köszönet mindenért...


----------



## j_lac (2010 Augusztus 10)

mert azt látom,


----------



## j_lac (2010 Augusztus 10)

bőven lesz mit megköszönnöm.


----------



## j_lac (2010 Augusztus 10)

Örülök, hogy Rátok találtam...


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

*hozzászólás 1*

Hozzászóltam


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...mert kíváncsi vagyok...


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

akkor még 19-et kell


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...ki, mit rakott a csatolt fájlba.


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

na hát akkor én is elkezdek írogatni hogy meglegyen


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

De - szerintem - kicsit sok...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

és most következzen a visszaszámláls  19


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...még tizenvalahányszor...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...elbohóckodni, hogy...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...komolyan hozzászólok.


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Viszont, ha nektek ez kell...


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...akkor koptatom egy kicsit...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...a billentyűzetet.


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Teela jobban csinálja...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

igen, így számokkal egyszerűbb


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

...mint én, de...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

de megéri...


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

van


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

olyan


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

... Nincs de. Jobban csinálja!


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

aki


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

nyugodt


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Lehet, hogy áttérek a számokra?


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

hallgatag


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

jól


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

kezelhető


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

néma


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

rab


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hát, az biztos, hogy gyorsabb.


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

de


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

akad


----------



## Teela (2010 Augusztus 10)

és ....0


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

És máris a 17-nél tartunk.


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

olyan aki


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

megvadul


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tartok. Mert Teela már "célba ért".


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

ha


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Gratulálok!


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

börtönéből


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem


----------



## ulanbat (2010 Augusztus 10)

Meg magamnak is.


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

szabadul


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

és most már nekem is


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

ügyesek vagyunk!


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Miért ilyen rövidek a szőke nős viccek?
- Azért, hogy ők is meg tudják jegyezni...


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két skót találkozik. Az egyik megkérdezi:
- Ismered az egyik rólunk szóló jó viccet?
- Nem én. Meséld el.
- Ha adsz egy pennyt, elmondom.
A másik skót egy pillanatra meglepődik, majd felnevet:
- Hahaha! Valóban jó vicc!


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Hogy szolmizálnak a részegek???
- MI-TI-SZO?!


----------



## angeline (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Hogy hívják a cigány csigát?
- Zsigabiga.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Mi a kannibálok kedvenc gyorskajája?
- A pizzafutár...


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Mi az, ha a helyedre egy szakképzetlen szőke bombázót vesznek fel?
- A szopás hatalma.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Mit kap a cigánygyerek karácsonyra?
- A biciklidet!


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Hova járnak a csúnya fiúk iskolába?
- Zámbó Gimibe!


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Mit mondott a cigány apja, mikor lecsukták a gyerekét?
- Üdvözöllek fiam!


----------



## jalso.v (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Én is*

ez már 1


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Hogy kell udvarolni a félszemű lánynak?
- Gyönyörű szemednek párja nincs.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Miben hasonlít a női mell a Martinihez???
- Egy kevés belőle, három meg sok.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Találkozás:
Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben.
Nyuszika köszön:
- Szia vöröske!
- Te engem ne vöröskézz le!
- Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?!


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Trükk:
- Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni?
- Én? Elszámolok háromig és már alszom is.
- Tényleg? Csak háromig?
- Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egyenlet:

- Kislányom, teljesen egyedül oldottad meg ezt az egyenletet?
- Nem. Két ismeretlennel.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Apróhirdetés: Fiatal, jóképű üzletember vagyok, hat autóm, két mobilom van, és egy nyaralóm a Karib-tengeren. Nem keresek senkit, csak dicsekedni akartam.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy férfit az anyósa leküld a boltba zöldségért, de a lelkére köti, hogy csakis szép, tiszta, vegyszermentes terméket vegyen. A férfi bemegy egy bio-boltba, és elkezd a zöldségek között válogatni. Amikor odamegy hozzá az eladó, megkérdi tőle:
- Ugye, ezeken a zöldségeken nincsenek mérgező vegyszerek? Az anyósomnak viszem őket.
- Nincsenek uram, azokat sajnos magának kell ráraknia.


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

no asszem megvan a 20


----------



## waslavik (2010 Augusztus 10)

de azért még megfejelem  :d


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello /19/


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két rendőr beszélget a főnöke hasában:
- Téged is keresztbe nyelt le a főnök?
- Nem, én alulról küzdöttem fel magam.


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hello/18/


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két autós beszélget:
- Mit csinál először, ha defektet kap?
- Káromkodom egyet.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Az előjáték során megszólal a lány:
- Nyom a pecsétgyűrűd.
- Az nem a pecsétgyűrűm, hanem a karórám.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

A szexboltban:
- Uram! Megfelelő volt a feleségének a múltkor vásárolt vibrátor?
- Nem igazán. Már az első nap kirázta az összes fogtömését.


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

egy régi favicc mi a rendör vércsoportja?
URH PRIMITÍV -gyenge volt,tudom- /17/


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy elefánt és egy hangya együtt töltenek egy romantikus éjszakát. Másnap reggel a hangya holtan találja az elefántot.
- Basszus. Egy jó éjszaka, most meg áshatom a sírt életem végéig.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Két barát beszélget:
- Te be szoktad csukni a szemed, amikor szeretkezel a feleségeddel?
- Igen.
- Miért?
- Mert nem bírom nézni azt a szenvedő pofáját.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy nő és egy férfi találkozik a nudista strandon.
- Örvendek! - mondja a férfi.
- Látom - válaszol a nő.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Egy férfi elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr! Csókólózás útján terjed az AIDS?
- Eddig még nem hallotam ilyenről, de ha fél, akkor használjon rágógumit.


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

ki a leghíresebb magyar gésa?
GÁRDONYI GÉSA -EZ IS- /16/


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Segítsen rajtam, doktor úr! A férjem háromszorosan impotens!
- Hogy-hogy?
- Leesett a lépcsőn, megsérült a pénisze, eltört az összes ujja, és még a nyelvére is ráharapott.


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

A hadseregben:
- Kovács honvéd, álljon fel!
- Jelentem, ez akkor sem fog menni, ha az őrmester úr miniszoknyában vezényel!


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hopsz :S


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem is ide ebbe a témába akartam a vicceket írni. Na mindegy. De akkor is cool viccek!!!!!


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

A CIA meg a KGB versenyez hogy melyik tudja egy mummia halálának pontos időpontját meghatározni 
CIA:3122 év
KGB:3224 év 6 hónap és 9 nap
CIA:"de ez hogy sikerült nektek? kérdezték
tudjátok addig puhitottuk amíg csak bevallotta!
/15/


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

szeretnék letölteni egy számot a kolléganőmnek mert megkért rá.


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

ehhez 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

mit csinál a jó feleség szex után?
felöltözik és hazamegy


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

bénázok itt


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Móricka megy haza az iskolából és lát egy nyanyát a fán. Megkérdi tőle:
- Mi van nyanya? Redbull?
- Nem kisfiam... Pitbull.


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

na ez a negyedik


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

rohadt lassan megy


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Mi az? Nagy, sárga, és fáj, ha belemegy a szemedbe?
- Villamos


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

holnapra se leszek kész


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

egyre közelebb


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

öszintén szívatják az embert ezzel a tetves 20 hozzászólással


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

ahogy mondod


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

annyiszor van igazam ahányszor akarom!


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

tele


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

van


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem?


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

de


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

megmondtam!


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

a zsírfeka üljön az arcára aki ezt kitalálta!


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem-e?


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

hát hogyne!


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Na kíváncsi vagyok működik-e!


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

18


----------



## gripen99 (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## scabzol (2010 Augusztus 10)

:d


----------



## kozmix46 (2010 Augusztus 10)

:d


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

nem működik


----------



## totis14 (2010 Augusztus 10)

pedig megvolt a 20 és a 2 nap


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

kiss


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 18


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

17


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

15 :d


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

p


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

8...


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

még 7


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

és még 5


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

már csak 4


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

3?


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

2!!!


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

Bummm


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

*=)*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## szerpentin (2010 Augusztus 10)

:12:


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hellooooooo Van itt valaki?


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Te Gazsi, oszt hol dolgozol?
- Sehol.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- Ott ne hagyd!

[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Két bankár találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik: - Teljesen kiborít ez a válság. Te hogy aludtál?
Mire a másik: - Mint egy csecsemő. Egész éjjel sírtam és kétszer összeszartam magam.


[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Mi-


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

24


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Két amerikai turista Walesben kirándulgat kocsival.
Megállnak ebédelni Llanfacwyrnirbwlantyslioggich-ban és egyikük azt kéri a pincérlánytól:
- Mielőtt rendelünk, segítene eldönteni a vitánkat? Megtenné, hogy lassan, tagoltan kimondaná a hely nevét, ahol vagyunk?
A lány odahajol, és szótagolva elmondja: - Bööör-ger-kiiiiing.


[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]A repülőn a légikisasszony megkérdi a harmadosztályon utazó utast: - Uram, kér vacsorát?
- Miből lehet választani?
- Igen vagy nem!


[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

-Mi a legnagyobb szemtelenség?
-A szomszéd ablaka alá szarni, és azután becsengetni WC papírért.


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Két barát beszélget: Képzeld éppen a vasárnapi ebédet főztük, amikor az anyósom lement a pincébe krumpliért, a lépcsőn megbotlott, kitörte a nyakát és meghalt!
- Na és mint csináltatok?
- Rizst.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]
Menekül a csiga az erdőből. Találkozik a rókával.
- Mi van csiga, belőttél, hogy így tepersz?
- Á, dehogy! Itt az APEH, vagyonvizsgálat lesz.
- Na és?
- Hát tudod, nekem is van egy saját házam, az asszonynak is, meg a
gyerekeknek is. Gondolhatod!
Elgondolkodik a róka, majd o is futni kezd. Találkoznak a gólyával.
Megszólítja a ravaszdit:
- Mi van róka, hova futsz ilyen gyorsan?
- Nem hallottad? Kiszállt az APEH az erdőbe, vagyonvizsgálatra.
- És akkor mi van?
- Hát nekem is drága bundám van, az asszonynak is, a gyerekeknek is.
Gondolhatod!
A gólya nagyon csodálkozik, majd kis gondolkodás után magabiztosan rákezdi:
- Hát fiúk nekünk ezen a ronda fészken kívül aztán igazán semmink sincs.
Az is mindig össze van szarva, tehát csúnya is, olcsó is - szóra sem
érdemes.
Mire a csiga loholás közben visszaszól:
- Nana gólya! Fél év itthon, fél év külföldön - miből?!![/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

A Gazsi vezetni tanul. Elsuhannak ezerrel egy STOP tábla mellett. Felháborodva kérdezi az oktató:

-Te Gazsi, hát milyen tábla volt ez?
-Alumínium! Visszamenjünk érte? xD


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]
Nyuszika és a róka találkoznak az erdőben.
Nyuszika köszön
- Szia vöröske!
- Te engem ne vöröskézz
- - Miért, jobb lenne, ha lerókáználak.....!?![/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

hihe


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]A HR-es kérdezi az új titkárnőt:
- És mondja, az előző munkahelyén mennyi volt az évi fizetése?
- ??? Nálunk az előző munkahelyemen nem dolgozott egy Évi sem[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Két egér beszélget a kamrában:
- Rád fog esni a margarin!
- Rámamargarin?[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ül a roma árus a cucca mögött a piacon. Arra megy egy másik, hopp,
felkapja az egyik árucikket, majd gyorsan elszalad vele.
Mire az árus nagy búsan megszólal:
- Nnna, ez is beszerzési áron kelt el...


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Mondja Kovács bácsi, maga mit szokott csinálni, ha este nem tud elaludni?
- Én? Elszámolok háromig és már alszom is.
- Tényleg? Csak háromig?
- Háromig, de van úgy, hogy fél négyig is.[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Pistike, szaladj le a boltba, hozzál egy kiló hurkát! De ne véreset!
- DENEVÉRESET???[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sétálnak a cigányok a járdán, arra megy a rendőr is, rájuk förmed:
- Hova-hova Gazsikáim?
- Hát moziba kezicsókolom, tábornokuram!
- Moziba, és mit játszanak?
- Hát, a Milliomos cigányok, című filmet.
- Mért nem nézitek meg a Cigányok dolgoznak címűt?
- Ja, kérem alássan tekintetes tábornokom, mi a fantasztikus filmeket nem szeressük.


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Kislányom, teljesen egyedül oldottad meg ezt az egyenletet?
- Nem. Két ismeretlennel.[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Miért nincs bástya a vonaton?
- Mert a vonat nem vár.....[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

- Há' csókolom! Á Gázsit ké'ném!
- Nemtom' adni, épp fürdik.
- Fü'dik?! E'nézést, téves...


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]- Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?
- Hókusz, pók ússz![/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]A tehén bonyolult állat.
De én megfejtem! [/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

NNa már csak 10 kéne -.-


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Drágám, nem lehetne mégis elvetetni ezt a gyereket?
- Na de Lajos, már elmúlt 10 éves!
- Akkor legalább azt a rohadt hegedűjét?

[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Egy férfi felad egy hirdetést: "Feleséget keresek!"
Másnap kap száz levelet, mindegyikben ez áll: "Mit szólna az enyémhez?"

[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

*Hogy hívják a görög buzit?
-???-
-FARBATOSZ
*


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]*Egy férfi felad egy hirdetést: "Feleséget keresek!"
Másnap kap száz levelet, mindegyikben ez áll: "Mit szólna az enyémhez?"*
[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Kovács úr és felesége kirándulni megy.
Kovács úr megkérdi a vámostól:
- Aranyat lehet átvinni?
- Lehet.
- És 120 kilót?
- Azt nem.
Ekkor odafordul a feleségéhez:
- Hallod aranyom? Te itthon maradsz.

[/FONT]


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Délibáb!
Milyen valójában a házasság?
Olyan, mint egy sivatagi délibáb.
A távolban paloták, pálmák, tevék látszanak.
Aztán mikor közelebb érsz, akkor eltűnik a palota, a pálmák és kettesben
maradsz a tevével.[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Megy a nyuszika az erdőben...


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Zöldségesnél!
Egy nő dinnyét vásárol. Vagy harmincat megnyomkodott, szagolgatott,
mire a zöldséges:
- Legközelebb a férjét küldje el vásárolni, az nem válogatós.
- Miből gondolja?
- Ha az lenne, nem magát vette volna feleségül.[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

...és megáll egy fánál...


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Játszunk papást-mamást!
- Játsszunk papást-mamást - javasolja Móricka a kis Ernának.
- Jó, kezd el te!
- Bár sohase vettelek volna feleségül![/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

=)


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Felirat a motoros hátán:
-Ha ezt látod, akkor leesett az asszony.


----------



## Veronika74 (2010 Augusztus 10)

[FONT=&quot]Bosszú!
Összeveszik a házaspár, a férj dühösen kiabálja:
- Ha meghalsz, a sírkövedre azt fogom íratni, hogy
"Itt nyugszik a feleségem - olyan hidegen, mint életében."
A feleség dühösen vág vissza:
- Ha te meghalsz, én meg azt íratom a sírkövedre:
"Itt nyugszik férjem -olyan mereven, mint még soha."[/FONT]


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nagy Árpi Nagy Árpi Nagy Árpi Nagy Árpi Nagy Árpi Nagy Árpi


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)

20


----------



## avelina (2010 Augusztus 10)




----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

szívesen beszélgetek majd, de csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz is: olyan letöltéseket találok, amiket máshol nem


----------



## olijanos (2010 Augusztus 10)

*nagyszerű*

Örülök: tudunk beszélgetni, letölteni


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ha a kötelező köröket leredukálnák ötre, máris kevesebb marhaságot kéne írnom.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Remek az oldal egyébként.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

tre


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

four


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

fünf


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

six


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Fizetnék egy kommentrobotnak!


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

olijanos írta:


> Örülök: tudunk beszélgetni, letölteni



Olyan ez mint egy repülőtéri tranzit. Kellemes, van wifi, de nem ezért jöttél.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ja és a tizedik lesz a következő.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

jé ez az.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Download váróterem.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Félreértés ne legyen, ha meglesz a kreditem, örömmel beszélgetek.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Mi az angol abc 13-ik betűje?


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

N


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nem is, az a 14-ik volt.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Jó fórumozást mindenkinek.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Látom a célvonalat.


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Klarissza50 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Jó fórumozást mindenkinek.



Neked is, 14.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Hülyeség ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Már most unom


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még 3 méter.


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!

Nekem most nagyon gyorsan kell 20 hozzászólás és 0:35-kor teljes tag leszek, tehát bármi a téma, szóljatok bele, hogy beleszólhassak, így hamar meglesz a 20 másnak is. 

Mit szóltok a barkóbához?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

És tényleg kell várni két napot?


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még kettő.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nagyon szeretem a musical-t, a szép dallamos zenéket.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Akkor 17?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

16


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

BBOutlaw írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem most nagyon gyorsan kell 20 hozzászólás és 0:35-kor teljes tag leszek, tehát bármi a téma, szóljatok bele, hogy beleszólhassak, így hamar meglesz a 20 másnak is.
> 
> Mit szóltok a barkóbához?



Tárgy.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## szejler (2010 Augusztus 10)

Meg van a 20 és a regisztrációm sem friss, noch dazu mégsincs engedély. Mi ez? Vagy az első hozzászólástól számítva két nap?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Legyen akkor szólánc!

Én kezdek, mert én találtam ki. 
Nem kell bántani ezért, remélem partnerre lelek. 

Alma


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

A természettel , az utazással kapcsolatos filmeket is szeretem.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Ki érti ezt????
7


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

ananász
6


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Szappan.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

narancs
2


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Csiga.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nos?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

csapágy


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Illetve...
a-val kellett volna
akarat


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Tanuló.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Írogassak még?


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Még egy picit légyszi, hogy nekem is meglegyen.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

ópium


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Madár.


----------



## Klarissza50 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Nagyon jó a viccek, jót lehet rajtuk nevetni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Akkor legyen i-vel...

Iram.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

eltévedtem...


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 10)

Meteor... 

Ha már eltévedtél, akkor m volt a végén.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

Most miért lett hirtelen i-vel?
Iram?
ok
Medve


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 10)

mire írok valamit, már látom, hogy megelőztek. Vagy én vagyok béna, vagy az oldal nem frissül nálam...


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bejött Klarissza, azt azért. 

Eredet.

Amúgy köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

?


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Most hol tévedtél el?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

??


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sok a kérdőjel... 
Nem frissülsz, vagy eltévedtél?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Eltévedtem az élet hosszú, rögös ösvényén, ami nem vezet sehova, mégis csak menni kell rajta, meg nem állni...


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hűűű, Te aztán tudsz valamit...


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Csak fáradt vagyok


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Fél körül megkapjuk elvileg az állandót.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

S most mi van?


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egész múlt 7 perccel.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Én eltávozom. Meguntam ezen örök várakozást és tétlenkedést. Már eljött a holnap gyásszekere, felülök rá, sűrű poklokra ereszkedem, hogy a hajnal vérében megfürödjek, s az új napot már holtan köszöntsem. Ha éltem valaha egyáltalán...


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Lehet, hogy Te zombi vagy? :O

Vagy egészen más áll a háttérben?


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ki a zombi? Ugye nem én?


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem-nem, Te nem zombi.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Cudar egy világban élünk!


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hello mindenkinek! Hát elég furi így hirtelen 20 hozzászólást írni. Nah de akkor hozzáfogok


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

aá


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

eé


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Jajj de nehézkesen megy


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

még el sem kezdetm, de már most unom xD


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

huhh üzenetek közben 20 másodperc pihi .. =)


----------



## BBOutlaw (2010 Augusztus 11)

Játsszál Te is szólánc és akkor megvan hamar.


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

6-nál járok.. haladok xD


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

lassan.....


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

....de biztosan


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ohh hát megy ez xD


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

szólánc már megint?


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez már a tizenegyedik   =) ☺☻♥


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Közben elkezdtem csuklani .... valaki tutira emleget  dejjóó nekem


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

juj...fázok egy picit


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

lehet hogy be kellene csuknom az ablakot ...


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

de sajna lusta vagyok felkelni


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

kín-pokol, gyötrelem


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

huhh már 16  yeeeee


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

basszus hnap angol tanárhoz kell mennem


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

semmi kedvem.. nyáron inkább pihiznek.. nahde... nyelvvizsga meg hát kell....


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

aztán októberben előrehozott matek érttségi.. jesszusom.. közeleg a szeptember :''(


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

ki jár angol tanárhoz nyáridőben?????


----------



## Dorcsika92 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nah ez az utolsó üzenetem.. Hellóka =)


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

Milyen csend lett.


----------



## Gammabagoly (2010 Augusztus 11)

jóéj


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Idáig is eljutottam!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Pedig elég régen regisztráltam!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kicsit hanyag voltam ezért nem gyűjtöttem még össze a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még mindig kell ezen kívül 15.


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sebaj!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már csak 13!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ahogy körül néztem az oldalon elég sok jó dolog van itt!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Köszönet azoknak akik létrehozták!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Előre is köszönet azoknak akik ezeket a hasznos dolgokat feltöltötték!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Már csak 9 hozzászólás kell!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem hittem volna, hogy ilyen nehéz 20 hozzászólást összehozni!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Persze azt is meg tehetném, hogy egyszerűen írnék egy pár karaktet, akár értelmetlent is!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

De az milyen lenne? :S


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még 6 hozzászólás hiányzik!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Halad ez csak csinálni kell!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A kék hegyek kapitányát szeretném letölteni! Köszönet a feltöltőnek!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 18. hozzászólásom!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mindjárt meg van a 20.!


----------



## zolta72 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Itt a 20.


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## imarika (2010 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 11)

20hozzászólás??


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 11)

már csak 19?


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 11)

na akkro írjátok meg, ki mikor kelt fel.


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 11)

ha lesz időm átnézem


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

csavarga! Én 7 körül... fogakkal álmodtam


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na már csak 9 üzi kell nekem ^^ 
H vagytok?


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az óra 2 órát siet XD


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nehéz, nehéz


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hm


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

aztaa


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hoppá


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

go


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

trr


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ahhhhha


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

f


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

g


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

f


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hur


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

d


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

yo


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## Gergo1992 (2010 Augusztus 11)

21


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## eDina7 (2010 Augusztus 11)

lehet itt beszélgetni, vagy mindenki csak a 20 kommentet akarja összegyűjteni?


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Biztos.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy házaspár veszekszik. Az asszony azt kiabálja:
- Elegem van már belőled! Meglátod egy szép napon úgy itt hagylak, mint a pinty! Na, mi van? Erre nem szólsz semmit? Mit forgatod azt az újságot?
- Keresem az időjárás jelentést. 
- Minek?
- Megnézem, hogy holnapra szép napot jósolnak-e.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy kisfiú keservesen zokog az utcán. Odamegy hozzá egy férfi, és azt kérdezi:
- Mi történt veled, kisember?
- Eltévedtem - feleli a fiú.
- Tudod a címedet?
- Igen, tudom: [email protected].


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- A feleségem azt mondta, hogy jó lenne, ha hoznék valami varázslatot a kapcsolatunkba. Erre én eltűntem otthonról.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quasimodo üldögél a szobában, amikor bejön az anyja egy wok-kal a kezében.
- Hurrá, imádom a kínai kaját! – örvendezik Quasimodo.
- Nem vacsorát főzök, fiam, hanem ezzel vasalom ki az ingeidet. – feleli az anyja.[/FONT]


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az étteremben egy vendég gúnyos hangon odaszól a szomszéd asztalnál ülő férfinak:
- Remélem, uram, nem zavarja önt a dohányzásban, hogy én eszem...
- Nem, egyen csak nyugodtan. Attól még jól hallom a zenét.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Mi a kapitalizmus?
- Ember ember általi kizsákmányolása.
- És mi a szocializmus?
- Ugyanaz, csak fordítva.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Hogy ízlik a hús, uram? - kérdezi a vendégtől a pincér. 
- Mint szakember, megállapíthatom, hogy tökéletes minőségű. 
- Ön talán szakács?
- Nem, cipész vagyok.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha a Pannon mostantól Telenor, akkor Pannonhalma új neve Telenorhalma lesz?


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bíró a vádlotthoz:
- Nem megmondtam magának, mikor legutóbb itt járt, hogy nem akarom többé látni ebben a teremben?
- De, igen, tisztelt bíró úr, mondtam is a rendőrnek, de ő ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy idehozzon.


----------



## wiwetta (2010 Augusztus 11)

Fontos, hogy megtanuld: nem szerethet téged mindenki. 
Lehetsz te a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, érett..., zamatos..., kívánatosan édes, és kínálhatod magad mindenkinek, de ne feledd: lesznek emberek akik, nem szeretik a szilvát. Meg kell értened: hogy te vagy a világ legfantasztikusabb szilvája, és valaki akit kedvelsz nem szereti a szilvát, megvan rá a lehetőséged, hogy banán legyél. De tudd ha azt választod, hogy banán leszel, csak középszerű banán leszel. De mindig lehetsz a legjobb szilva. Vedd észre, hogyha azt választod, hogy középszerű banán leszel, lesznek emberek akik nem szeretik a banánt. Töltheted életed további részét azzal, hogy igyekszel jobb banán lenni, ami lehetetlen hisz te szilva vagy, de megpróbálkozhatsz megint a legjobb szilva lenni..


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Mit szeretnek hallgatni a tehenek?
- ???
- Múúúzsikát.


----------



## lilla1110 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek! 
Remélem mindenkinek csodaszép napja lesz!!!


----------



## wiwetta (2010 Augusztus 11)

Néha az életben, te találsz egy különleges barátot. 
Valaki, aki megváltoztatja az életedet azáltal, hogy csak része annak. 
Valaki, aki megnevettet addig, amíg nem tudod abbahagyni. 
Valaki, aki meggyőz téged, hogy valóban van egy bezárt ajtó, ami csak arra vár, hogy kinyisd. 
Ez az örök barátság.


----------



## wiwetta (2010 Augusztus 11)

A siker az, ha megszerzed, amire vágysz. A boldogság az, mikor arra vágysz, amit kapsz.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Isten és Jézus a Mennyországban üldögélnek. Egyszer csak csengetnek, Jézus kinyitja a kaput: Allah áll ott. Istenhez fordul Jézus, és kérdi: 
– Papa, te rendeltél kebabot?


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Mi a különbség egy matematika professzori státusz és egy XL-es pizza között?
- ???
- A pizza egy négytagú családot is jól tud lakatni.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy asszony elkeseredve forgolódik a tükör előtt. Azt mondja a férjének:
- Olyan csúnya, öreg és kövér vagyok. Igazán rám férne, hogy mondj nekem valami dicséretet!
- Nos, drágám, a látásod még mindig nagyon jó.


----------



## milotrotasz (2010 Augusztus 11)

21


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


Én sem tudom de azért írok.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 20 hozzászólás tényleg jó ötlet?


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Csak azért kell hússzor olyasmit írnom amit nem is akarok, hogy hozzá férjek a tartalomhoz?


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bizonyosan hozzá szólok, ha olyan témával találkozom ami érdekel is!


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

A kényszerített hozzászólások csak ilyen nevetséges dolgokat eredményeznek aminek sok értelme nincs. Legalább is én ezt így látom.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Igaz nő a fórum tartalma, de feleslegesen terheljük is a szervert vele.


----------



## Nemzetes (2010 Augusztus 11)

Meg ezt a topicot bizonyosan nem fogja böngészni hiszen sok érdekes nincs benne.


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

új kinézet :O


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## csavarga (2010 Augusztus 11)

Miről ismerni meg a repűlő nyulat??

Sas van a hátán.
(tudom szakállas, de kedvenc)


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Azért elmegy...


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hello!


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Rendben, minden oké.


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nektek is jól megy?


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ma derűs az idő, jó a levegő,. mert kevés autó járja az utakat..


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

55555555555555555555555555


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem értem, hogy miért erőszakolják, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


sok sok udvozlet mindenkinek


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha tudnának értelmes, érdekes témát és nem erőszakolva kérnék, biztosan több hozzászólás is lenne..


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Lehet, hogy nincsenek témák?


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

Uzenet 1 a 20 bol


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Semmit nem ér egy kierőszakolt mondat, nem a lelkéből írja, aki adja.


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez a 11. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mivelhogy 20 at kell 2. a 2
0 bol


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)




----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Himbapipics..


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

remelem megfelel uzenet 3. a 0 bol


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

15 = 1+2+3+4+5


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

indul a görög aludni


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

psolkim ugyes vagy uzenet 4. a 20 bol


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Lehet, hogy ez nektek jó?


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mindenkinek van egy álma, csak ne legyen ez mindenkinek egy rémálom..


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

es visszafele olvasva is uzenet 5. a 20 bol


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Három


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kettő


----------



## psolkim (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

hogy mire jo ez? 6.


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

tona ludatus vissa uss megatus


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

na meg 12


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

a psolkim gyorsabb mint en


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

meg 10 hatra van


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

meg lessz nemsokara


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

valami szamarsagot ki kellene meg talani


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

nem ertem miert kel kiscserkeszesdit jatszani


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

ki tudja a cserkeszek 10 parancsolatjat?


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

a


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

na mar fogy


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

b


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

majd ha lessz komoly temam biztosan fogok uzenni


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nekem már csak 4 ^^
Tök jó h van ez a téma


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

igen, kettő megvan, sziasztiok


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

azer mindenkinek szep napot


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Szia whbear


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

jó dolgokat láttam itt régebben, de nem volt lelki erőm


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Köszi neked is Tona_Ludatus


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

azert csinaljuk fel 1 ig mert 1 re jobb lessz


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

de most!!! mindenkinek szép napot!!


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

remélem nem vágtok ki 19-nél


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

hűű, még 14.....


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

en meg mindenkinek koszonok mindent azonkivul minden forma egyforma es ami megse egyforma az a masformaval egy forma

cserkesz koszonessel koszonok el 
(megvan a 20 ) hehe

LEGY RESEN


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

A bárban egy részeg odatámolyog egy lányhoz és megszólítja:
- Elnézést, hölgyem, azt hiszem, ön tartozik nekem egy itallal!
- Én? Hogy-hogy? - kérdezi a lány meglepődve.
- Mert olyan ronda, hogy elejtettem a poharamat, amikor megláttam


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

különben, valaki canadából??


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bemegy a részeg a templomba. Meglátja Máriát, karjaiban a kis Jézussal: 
- A nőnek egy sherryt, a gyereknek egy kakaót!
Megy tovább, meglátja Jézust a kereszten:
- Az artistának egy sört!
Benyit a gyóntatószékbe, ott ül a pap:
- Te meg ha befejezted a szarást, szolgáld ki a vendégeket!

ÉÉÉÉÉS megvan a 20 hsz-em! Hurrá


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

ez jóó


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mi a különbség egy római légió és egy nő között?
- Egy római légióban csak hatezer ember volt.


----------



## Tona_Ludatus (2010 Augusztus 11)

by by adios tsusss ade a viszont latasra so long vaya con dios

tulteljesitve


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Miért lehet széttenni a nők lábát?
- Mert a könyv is ott nyílik ki, ahol a legtöbbet használják.


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

egyedül lettem?


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Elvtársak! Ne lőjetek!


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

asd


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nyár van, és a második emeletről egy férfi nyakába zuttyan egy használt kotongumi. Felháborodva néz fel. Látja, hogy csak egyetlen ablak van nyitva. Felveszi a pottyanatot, és becsenget a lakásba. Kijön egy idősebb úr.
- Mondja, kérem, ki tartózkodik abban a szobában, aminek az ablaka az utcára néz és nyitva van? - kérdezi.
- A lányom és a vőlegénye.
- Akkor tessék, itt van az unokája


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

szia nicole


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az előjáték során megszólal a lány:
- Nyom a pecsétgyűrűd.
- Az nem a pecsétgyűrűm, hanem a karórám.


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy fiatalasszony elmegy a nőgyógyászhoz, és megkéri, hogy segítsen rajta, mert berepült egy darázs a lyukon, és zavarja, hogy ott benn röpköd. A nőgyógyász egy igen intim kúrát javasol: ő bekeni a farkát egy speciális folyadékkal, és arra majd rátapad a rovar. A hölgy belemegy, de mikor az orvos már ötödszörre tolja be és húzza ki, figyelmezteti hogy nem erről volt szó. Erre a nőgyógyász:
- Stratégiát változtattam: inkább lelövöm.


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

A szexboltban:
- Uram! Megfelelő volt a feleségének a múltkor vásárolt vibrátor?
- Nem igazán. Már az első nap kirázta az összes fogtömését


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

A pályaudvaron egy férfi a vonatablakból így búcsúzik el a barátjától:
- Köszönök mindent! A feleséged pedig isteni az ágyban!
Mikor elindul a vonat, pár perc múlva megszólal az egyik kupéban ülő utas:
- Maga ezt komolyan mondta?
- Nem. A felesége átlagos, csak nem akartam megsérteni vele.


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

Et voilá, megvan a 20. Sziasztok emberek!!!!


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Voltam jósnőnél, hogy megkérdezzem, hogy milyen lesz a 2009-es év. Azt mondta ne aggódjak, nem lesz gáz.......


----------



## jusztika27 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Én a Norbi módszerrel semmire nem mentem, a Gyurcsány módszerrel viszont szeptember óta hat kilót fogytam...


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

21 re sem enged..


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello


----------



## whbear (2010 Augusztus 11)

sss


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

Húha,még elég sokat kell írnom,hogy meglegyen a 20...


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

*csak úgy*

sziasztok, jó itt lenni végre!


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

gyorsabban, gyorsabban már!


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

jön a harmadik...
az az igazság hogy nagyon nagy szükségem van az Only You szinkronjára... és itt megtaláltam


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

alakul ez, csak dolgozni ne kéne közben


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

érdekes érzés itt lenni


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

valahogy olyan más és mégis ismerős


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

furcsa lesz itt mégis


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

talán túlélem


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

*nicole írta:


> Húha,még elég sokat kell írnom,hogy meglegyen a 20...


meglesz az gyorsan


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

alakul az enyém is


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mezso80 írta:


> 11-én született az apukám


gratulálunk!


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

hétágra süt a nap, reméme hétvégén is iélyn lesz


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

ilyen, nah, gépelni is elfejeltettem már teljesen


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

14? az már nem olyan rossz


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hmmm... miről i írjak


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

lassan telik az idő


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hm


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

kalevionni írta:


> 1


2


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

ahol fával dolgoznak, ott forgács is hullik


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ó


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

sixkiller írta:


> 2


3


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

Chuck Norris tud kört rajzolni. Vonalzóval.


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ió


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

- Miért dobta le Truman elnök az atombombát? - ??? - Mert azt gondolta, hogy ez sokkal humánusabb, mint Chuck Norrist bevetni.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha egy szinkronúszó megfullad, a többinek is meg kell fulldnia?


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ció


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

Chuck Norris nem megy vadászni, mivel a vadászat szó magában hordozza a kudarc lehetöségét. Chuck Norris ölni megy.


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

áció


----------



## Sixkiller (2010 Augusztus 11)

Irakban nincsenek tömegpusztító fegyverek. Chuck Norris Oklahomában él.


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

káció


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

akáció


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

vakáció


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Vajon miért nem hallottunk még soha olyan hírről, hogy jósnő nyert az 5-ös lottón?


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

de rég is volt


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

vagy nem is olyan rég?


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

dede


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

csodás nyár


----------



## kvinna08 (2010 Augusztus 11)

feladat teljesítve


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Van egy pólóm, az van ráírva jó nagy betűkkel: BALEK. Csak tudnám, mi került benne 34700 forintba.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

a


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

t


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

uuiikfjhgk


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha a férfiak irányítják a világot, miért nem tiltották már be a nyakkendőt?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

gjhgj


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Minden testedzéssel eltöltött óra egy órával meghosszabbítja az életet. De minek az a sok idő, ha úgyis testedzéssel telik el?


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 1.*

Hozzászólok.


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

éáljgfhlkjghélj


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

églkégflkélfjg


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 2.*

Megint hozzászólok.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Aki fittyet hány, az fittyet evett.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kjhgjhgjhgjh hhgjjhljhgljhljhljhvjh


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

én is.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 3.*

Ezmáraharmadik.


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

klgjlkgjédflkj


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 4.*

Már a negyedik lenne?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ghghghh


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 5.*

Five.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hogy lehet letölteni erről az oldalról??? tudja valaki?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

Szia kiralylany1982!


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 6.*

Hat.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 7.*

Mint a gonoszok.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

miért nem tudok letölteni???


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

mik ezek a számok amit irtok?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 8.*

Ezolyansemmilyen.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

?


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Amikor Ádámnak lett valakije, akire bűnét rákenhette- vétkezett.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

pffffff


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jdjjdhjdghj


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

azért írjuk hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásunk


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 9.*

Kilenckisferenc.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jkjhkfhjkghjkkjhkhjkd


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ellenőr a járművön! Kár, hogy nem fordítva.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nem értem


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 10.*

Tisztavíz.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

de bármit lehet irni?


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

Addig nem tudsz letölteni míg nincs meg a 20hozzászólásod és nem telt el 48óra a regisztrációdat követően


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

khjkdhgjkdhgjd


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

mert akkor ennek nem sok értelmét látom


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem bánnám, ha meghalnék - attól azonban, hogy halott is maradok, kiráz a hideg.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 11.*

Ez eleven.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

ok


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hjdghjdghjdghj


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nincs is sok értelme... szabály, szabály.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 12.*

Tucat.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

érdekes


----------



## *nicole (2010 Augusztus 11)

Igen bármit, én láttam már itt vicceket is, számokat, betűket...teljesen mindegy!


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nekem még 6ot kell küldeni ezek szerint?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hjdghjdghj


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 13.*

Szerencsétlen...


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

vagyis már csak 4et?


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Olyan bizonytalan vagyok... vagy mégsem?


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jghghkjkjkfhjkfhjk


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hehe


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 14.*

A gyerekkor vége.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)




----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## gemini800610 (2010 Augusztus 11)

jbncvkjbnckjvnbkjcnvbkjcnvkbjnck


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 15.*

Combos.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Isten a semmiből teremtette a világot. Meg is látszik rajta.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

utolsó


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 16.*

Sweet.


----------



## kiralylany1982 (2010 Augusztus 11)

elég?


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Jó ember vagyok, nem haragszom arra, akit megbántottam.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 17.*

Semmilyen.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 18.*

Nagykorú.


----------



## kalevionni (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ja elég, csak várnod kell még 48 órát és lehet tölteni.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 19.*

Erre nem húznék...


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 20.*

Szép kerek.


----------



## suszter46 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Hozzászólás 21.*

Na ez a nyerő.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Akkor kezdjük.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ja bocs, már elkezdtem.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Amúgy ne essen senki pánikba, nem vagyok tudathasadásos.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Miről beszélsz? Én pánik beteg vagyok.Bunkó


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ezt csak úgy mondtam, vagyis írtam, nem rád céloztam.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem kell a kifogás.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bugi van tesó!


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Tessék? Mit bugizól? Táncolni támadt kedved a szivatásban?


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Bocs. Azt akartam írni, hogy NYUGI. Néha összeszavakat a keverem.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Totál egy idióta vagy.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem idióta vagyok hanem tudathasadásos. Az orvosom ezt mondta. Asszem....


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Igen. Páciensem tényleg tudathasadásban szenved. Bizonyítani tudom. 
Aláírás: Dr. Freeman


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Köszi doki, hogy segítettél leküzdeni ezt a ZAVARÓ tényezőt. Ennyi vagy tesó. A dokim megmondta a tutit. Habár ez csak egy diagnosztika ráerősítése volt, de akkor is. Ennyi!!!


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nagyon kemény vagy. Totál leoltottál. Tényleg. Szégyellem magam.
Amúgy mi ebben a tuti????Nem értem.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hát igen. Egy neander-völgyi ezt nem értheti.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Pánik beteg, nem neadner-völgyi. És még 1x bunkó!


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Egy neander-völgyi gondolom sokat használja a bunkóját. Éppen ezért tudod oltásnak írni ezt az egy szót. De írok neked egy jobbat, hogy bővüljön a szókincsed: Fa......törzs.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Köszi szépen. Majd meghálálom.IgazábólLerohanlak a csordámmal, ha már ősemberekről beszélünk)haha


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kezdek félni!!!!


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

és ezt kihagytam az előzőből: bunkókám


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

21


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na jó... Most már állj le. Előbb bugizni akartál. Most meg kártyázni. Én ebből az idiótából nem kérek.................Húztam....cső mindenkinek


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Igraine a gyermekre, majd a mágusra nézett, és felsikoltott.


----------



## Anonymusfriend (2010 Augusztus 11)

Tudathasadásos


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Uther felmordult, és kiragadta a kisdedet az asszony karjai közül.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az anyja
puha, meleg érintéséhez szokott fiúcska megrettent a vaskesztyűs kéz jeges
szorításától, és éles hangon felsírt.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Uther Merlin kezébe nyomta a visongó gyermeket.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Fogd! Vidd a sárkány fattyát, ne is lássam többé


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ám Uther csak állt, mint valami szobor; mikor mégis moccant, csak az asszonyt
rázta le jobbjáról


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Öklével az egyik kőoszlopra csapott, és elhomályosuló
szemekkel nézte, ahogy a Merlin képében megjelenő ködsárkány eltűnik
gyermekével.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nézte, s észre sem vette, hogy vére összeharapott ajkáról borostás
állára csordul.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Aludj csak - mormolta. - Aludj!


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

A mágus akaratával alig néhány fajzat dacolhatott a nap alatt, s a kisded nem
tartozott közéjük: egykettőre elcsendesedett a sötét kelme redői közt.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Az öregtoronyba vezető lépcső tetején Morgana jelent meg, s szemügyre vette a
magas, kámzsás alakot.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Most te leszel a gyerek apja és anyja, Merlin? - kérdezte.


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Merlin a kislányra nézett. Biztosra vette, hogy az minden - vagy majd minden
- odabent elhangzott szót hallott, s megértette, miért kellett apjának, a
hercegnek meghalnia


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 11)

klassz az oldal!


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Átérezte fájdalmát, félelmét és haragját; rádöbbent, hogy
Morgana gyűlöli valamennyiüket.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Őt, Uthert, az anyját, sőt, az anyja véréből
való új életet is...


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem felelt neki, mert nem volt mit felelnie. Hosszú léptekkel haladt tovább,
maga mögött hagyta Dore várát, a királyt, a sikoltozó asszonyt és a némán
acsargó leánygyermeket.


----------



## iattilaster (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ment, mind távolabb a halandók világától; homlokán csak
akkor simultak ki a ráncok, mikor az évszázados fák árnyékába, a lombsátor
hűvösébe ért.


----------



## marti44 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## ancsy22 (2010 Augusztus 11)

San írta:


> Üdvözlők mindenkit.


 szisztok


----------



## sbandy (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok kedves fórumozók!


----------



## K.M (2010 Augusztus 11)

Szia mindenkinek ^^
H vtok?


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nagyon kedvelem ezt az oldalt, mert itt fantasztikus információkra tehet szert az ember.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm az oldal kitalálóinak és a közösségnek!


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

És most jöjjön néhány idézet Churchill bácsitól:


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem csak ahhoz kell bátorság, hogy az ember kiálljon és beszéljen, hanem ahhoz is, hogy leüljön és meghallgassa a másikat.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"A hozzáállás egy egyszerű dolog, de amit tesz, az megváltoztatja a helyzetet."


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Kétség sem fér hozzá, hogy a család és az otthon az, amely által az emberi társadalom legnagyobb erényei születnek, erősödnek és táplálkoznak."


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Amint haladsz előre, úgy teremted a saját univerzumod."


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Az élet egyik legkegyetlenebb leckéje, hogy alkalmanként rá kell jönnöd, hogy a bolondoknak is lehet igazuk."


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Mindig kész vagyok tanulni, annak azonban nem mindig örülök, ha tanítanak."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hello


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"A siker nem döntő, a kudarc nem végzetes: a bátorság, hogy folytasd, ez az, ami számít."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

One man alone can be pretty dumb sometimes, but for real bona fide stupidity, there ain't nothin' can beat teamwork.

http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/33129.html


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget."


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Szeretem, ha mennek a dolgok. Ha nem mennek, szeretem elérni, hogy menjenek."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"A legtöbb ember, ha véletlenül belebotlik az igazságba, akkor csak felpattan, és igyekszik minél gyorsabban eltűnni a helyszínről, mintha mi sem történt volna."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha mindhalálig hű társra vágynék, akkor szereznék egy kutyát.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Az ember időnként belebotlik az igazságba, de legtöbbször feltápászkodik, és tovább megy."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Olyan csodálatos nap volt, hogy úgy gondoltam, kár felkelni.


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A művészetnek az a feladata, hogy tükröt tartson a természet elé, és egész egyszerűen nem létezik akkora tükör, amely elég nagy volna erre a célra.


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A golfozás az a sport, ahol egy igen kicsi labdát egy még kisebb lyukba továbbítanak a célra tökéletesen alkalmatlan eszközzel.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

aenima76 írta:


> hello


 Szia aenima!


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Több jó védekezési mód van a kísértésekkel szemben, de a legbiztosabb a gyávaság.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdv a CanadaHunon!


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

szia! jók az idézeteid


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Vajon miért van az, hogy annyira sietünk feltápászkodni, amikor elesünk? Hiszen akár fekve is maradhatnánk, hogy pihenjünk egy kicsit.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

"Abból élünk, amit kapunk, de az éltet minket, amit adunk."


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

köszönöm! ))


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Óvakodj az orvosi könyvektől, belehalhatsz egy nyomdahibába.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

aenima76 írta:


> szia! jók az idézeteid


 Köszi! Bár ezeket Churchillnek köszönhetjük. Köszi Churchill!


----------



## Hajozsef (2010 Augusztus 11)

nincsmit


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Azok a férfiak, akiknek ki van lyukasztva a fülük, felkészültek a házasságra. Ismerik a fájdalmat, és már vásároltak ékszert.


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

aenima76 írta:


> Óvakodj az orvosi könyvektől, belehalhatsz egy nyomdahibába.


 Ez nagyon naaagy!!!


----------



## Ko-libri (2010 Augusztus 11)

Most viszont mennem kell! További kellemes böngészést.  Pápá


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Tévedni emberi dolog. A számítógépet hibáztatni még emberibb.


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Mark Twain


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

köszi!  további szép napot!


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A sör annak bizonyítéka, hogy Isten szeret minket és azt szeretné, hogy boldogok legyünk.


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

A nők viselhetnek mindenféle szép, színes ruhákat, de a kényelmes cipő a férfiak kiváltsága.


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet.


----------



## misim1991 (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok, nekem minél előbb kéne a fradi induló karaoke, ha valaki el tudná küldeni, akkor nagyon hálás lennék!


----------



## marietta_murr (2010 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok mindenkinek


----------



## marietta_murr (2010 Augusztus 11)

nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## aenima76 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Olyan dühöt éreztem, mint ami hajdanán öntötte el az agyamat akkor, amikor a matektanárom szöveges feladatot adott. Honnan kellene pont nekem tudnom, hogy melyik vonat ér előbb Dallasba?


----------



## marietta_murr (2010 Augusztus 11)

ha letölthető könyvet keresek, abban majd segíteni tud valaki hol kellene megnéznem itt a fórumon?


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdvözlet minenkinek!


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Valahogy el kellene érnem a húsz hozászólást...


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még három kell...


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Igazából már csak kettő...


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

End now....


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 1*

Egy felnőtt egy nap 5 g sót fogyaszthat.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 2*

Ne egyél hat után!


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 3*

Egy nap 4 evőkanál olívaolajat egyél!


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 4*

Ne egyél többet, mint amennyit fel bírsz emelni. - Miss Röfi\\m/


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 5*

A fahéj nagyon egészséges.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 6*

Az oregánó is nagyon egészséges.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 7*

Az bolti almalé csak egy körömfeketényivel jobb a kólánál.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 8*

A fokhagyma akkor egészséges, ha feldarabolod vagy összerágod.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 9*

A dió csillapítja az éhséget! Kb 4-6 db.


----------



## Biomókus (2010 Augusztus 11)

*hozzászólás 10*

Majd holnap is jövök 10-zelkiss


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## Fifty (2010 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

*-*

folytatom


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

már nagyon várom, hogy tölthessek


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

még kell négy


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## militarybeka (2010 Augusztus 11)

megvan


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Korosztályos hozzászólás*

Sziasztok,

szándékosan tegeződöm. az internet egyik jótékony hatása, hogy mindenki kortalanná válhat. a kisgyerek éppúgy letegezheti a felnőttet, mint a férfi a fiatal hölgyet...


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*20*

egy


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kettő


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

három


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

négy


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*1*

1


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

öt


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

hat


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*meg mégegy*

gyűjtöm


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hét


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*3*

3


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

nyolc


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*5*

5


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*6*

6


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*7*

7


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*8*

8


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é



2 kicsi mér majdnem elég


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*9*

9kiss


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

totalcar írta:


> szóval k i s s é



2 kicsi már majdnem elég


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*10*

10


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*101*

11kiss


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*12*

12


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*13*

13


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*14*

14


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*15*

15


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*16*

16


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*17*

17


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*18*

18


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*19*

19


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*20*

20


----------



## sztar78 (2010 Augusztus 11)

*21*

21 kész


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kilenc


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Kilenc


----------



## black1952 (2010 Augusztus 11)

öt


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

Azért biztonsági mentést csinálj....az ördögnek karikás a szeme.(sosem alszik)


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdv


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

10.5


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

11.5


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

kilencvenkilenc


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

egészségedre


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*kati*

Szia Katalin, mit írjak, hogy legyen meg a húsz ?


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

O.K. ez jó lesz


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

tizenöt


----------



## anator (2010 Augusztus 11)

pfűűűűűűűűűűűűűű...................


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*):*


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Ír*

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

gyors válasz


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Köszi*

:!: a tanácsot


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még egyszer


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!20 hozzászólásra gyúrok, az unokaöcsémnek szeretnék mesefilmet letölteni.


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)




----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Igen*

Lassan jön össze a húsz


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

De csak türelem


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)

nagyon lassan


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

*Help*

Ki segít be ? Még van 9


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Talán már csak 9


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)

)


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Vagy 7 ?


----------



## Zsumiknor (2010 Augusztus 11)

számolj vissza


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

De jó, már csak 6


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még jó, hogy van gyors válasz is


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na , még 5 csak összejön


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

A négy már elég rendes szám


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Három a Magyar igazság


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

A kettő egy szép szám


----------



## ireen (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hurrá !!!


----------



## kattila1965 (2010 Augusztus 11)

köszi


----------



## corven71 (2010 Augusztus 11)

köszönöm


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

San írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


.


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez jó


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nekem tetszett! Nagyon köszi


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Tudnátok segíteni? Előre is köszi!


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Keresem:


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

...


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

.


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

..


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

?


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

??


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

.?


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Válasz.


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Hmm?


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

????


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

*-*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

..


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Látom sokan vagyunk.


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

:::::s


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

20


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Majd csak összejön a husz üzenet


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Nem értem miért kell 20.


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

De ha ennyi kell hát legyen


----------



## noresz0813 (2010 Augusztus 11)

Én sem értem


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na hol tartottam valamit félre nyomtam


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Neked jó már meg van a 20


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Te Noresz mit töltés le?


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Én jó képregényeket találtam itt.


----------



## ky.rita (2010 Augusztus 11)

*jelen*



Adrienn2009 írta:


> A jelen a jövő múltja.


Élj a mának!


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Olyanokat amilyenek Nem találtam meg máshol


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na meg van fele


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még 9


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Most látom hogy csak 20 másodperecenként irhatok


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na még 1pici


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

A jelen a jövöhéten multja? Mit akar ez jelenteni??


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)




----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ezt még beirom


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Meg ezt is


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Na végre. Nagyon fárasztó volt


----------



## cendee (2010 Augusztus 11)

Még mindig Nem jó


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Üdv!


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

2


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

3


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

4


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

6


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

14


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

15


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

16


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

17


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

18


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

19


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

és 20


----------



## emvesz (2010 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

1


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

5


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

7


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 11)

13


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## ouzosprite (2010 Augusztus 12)

Na.


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Hello Mindenkinek,
örülök, hogy ráakadtam erre az oldalra, igazi ínyencségeket találtam


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

nagyon sok mindenre kíváncsi vagyok, szóval bele kell húznom a már csak 18 hozzászólással


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

olyan fantáziátlan lettem hirtelen, h miről is írjak


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

ez mégsem egy napló, de tényleg nem akarok csak számokat és betűket írni össtevissza


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

szóval összevissza (késő van... vagy inkább korán)


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

végre csütörtök


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

egy kedves vers:


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

remélem jól írom, mert most csak emlékezetből...


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Buda Jenő: Ne rejtőzz el


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ne rejtőzz el, úgyis látlak


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Rád csukom a szempillámat


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Benn zörömbölsz a szívemben


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

S elsimulsz a tenyeremben


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

S elsimulsz az arcom bőrén


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mint vad vízen a verőfény


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon jó vagy, jó meleg vagy


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon jó így, hogy velem vagy


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Mindenekben megtalállak


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

S öröm markol meg ha látlak


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Nézz rám! Szólok a szemednek


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

Ne fuss el, nagyon szeretlek.


----------



## _Sol (2010 Augusztus 12)

a vesszők kimaradtak, de azért remélem ettől még nektek is úgy tetszik a vers, ahogy nekem


----------



## vacsi91 (2010 Augusztus 12)

**************************************

*A topik lezárva, ezek működnek helyette:*


*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez: 

*http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25988 

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25218


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Szerintem nagyon beképzelt dolog azt gondolni, hogy nincs értelmes élet rajtunk kívül. Nézzetek körbe! A Földön elképesztően sok formája van az életnek. Szerintetek elképzelhető, hogy ez a végtelenül nagynak tartott világegyetemben csak itt jött létre? 
És miért ne jöhetnének/jöhettek volna ide? A távolság csak nekünk akadály, de ha az "idegenek" gyorsabban léptek a fejlődés mezejére, akkor simán megvalósíthatták a térhajtóművet, képesek lehetnek térugrásra. Gondoljatok csak bele, hogy 60 év alatt nálunk is mennyit fejődött az űrtechnika, ha egy másik civilizáció csak néhányszáz évvel jár előttünk, akkor már akár képesek lehetnek rá, vagy ha olyan szerencsések, hogy nem voltak előttük más domináns fajok a bolygójukon, mint nálunk voltak a dinók, akkor évezredekkel is előrébb lehetnek. Szerintem bármi lehetséges, és nem hiszem, hogy amerikai vadász pilóták viccből nyilatkoznák azt, hogy Roswell-ben UFO zuhant le, mert ha valakik megtudják különböztetni az időjárási ballont egy földönkívüli űrhajótol, akkor azok ők.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

A csehek nagy rajongói lehetnek az eredeti, idén épp 18 éve startolt X-Com/UFO sorozatnak. 2003-ban a cseh Altar Interactive elindította az UFO: After- sorozatát, amely 2007-ig 3 részt élt meg (Aftermath, Aftershock, Afterlight - és nem, nem fogok elsütni egy aftershave-es vagy afterparty-s poént sem), és bár merített ötleteket az őstől, mégis csavarintott a jól bevált elemeken. Ez valószínűleg nem tetszett a szintén cseh Chaos Concept-nek, akik 2007-re kijöttek az ő elképzelésükkel. Az UFO: Extraterrestrials ha jószívűen szeretnék fogalmazni, az eredeti X-Com előtti tisztelgés, ha kevésbé finoman, akkor pedig paradox kifejezéssel élve a legnagyobb rókabőr, ami idáig valaha is lekerült a kis szürke emberekről.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Kis szürke emberek kis gonosz tervei

Szeretném feltételezni, hogy az olvasók közül mindenki játszott legalább egy kicsit az eredeti X-Com játékokkal, hisz ezek olyan klasszikusok, melyeket csak a legnagyobbakkal egy szinten szokás és illik emlegetni. Ám ha netán mégis erre tévedne pár olyan lélek, akinek kimaradt életéből fiatalkorom egyik legmeghatározóbb játéka, annak pár szóban összefoglalnám, miből is áll a kis szürke emberek szakszerű hatástalanításának módszere – avagy a játékmenet. Bár meg kell jegyezni, hogy kis szürke emberekkel sajnálatos módon nem fogunk találkozni, a cseh srácok kihagyták az ellenfelek állományából a földönkívüliek egyik legnagyobb jelképét, amit már annyi filmben és játékban (egyesek akár élőben is) láthattunk. Nem szeretnék arra gondolni, hogy ez netán a szürke népség PR-tevékenységének köszönhető, bármennyire is csábító lenne kidolgozni egy finom kis idegen összeesküvés-elméletet, így ezt tudjuk be egy elhibázott tervezési döntésnek.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Mihelyst végigkínlódjuk magunkat a siralmas minőségű intrón, és megkapjuk az irányítást, máris szembesülünk a tevékenységünk egyes számú helyszínével: a bolygóval, melynek neve Esperanza. A név sugallatával ellentétben nem szerelmi ügyeket és hatalmi intrikákat kell vezényelnünk, hanem a planéta egyetlen védelmi szervezetét, amely megpróbálja elhárítani az idegenek támadását: az Idegenelhárító Parancsnokságot! Kezdetben adott egy darab bázisunk, benne három épphogycsak működő repülővel, egy-egy kutatóállomással és gyárral, továbbá pár kapcsolódó épülettel. Ennyi eszköz áll rendelkezésünkre a nagy feladat végrehajtásához. Tevékenységünk eleinte a bázis menedzselésében ki is merül: kezdhetünk újabb laborokat, gyárakat építeni, illetve a kutatóinkat megbízhatjuk új technológiák kutatásával, hogy azért lehetőleg mégse pár ócska légpuskával és egy vastagabb télikabát védelmét nyújtó páncéllal kelljen szembeszállnunk az ultramodern csillagutazó idegenekkel.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Ahogy telik az idő (amit 3+1 fokozatban irányíthatunk, a +1 a megállítást jelenti), megjelenik az első idegen űrhajó: szerencsére csak felderítőkre számíthatunk, az idegenek nem annyira intelligensek, hogy rögtön a legkeményebb csatahajóikat küldjék, ezzel kb. 1 hét alatt eldöntve a csata sorsát (nyilván nem látták a Függetlenség napját sem). Ekkor a kis felderítőre máris ráküldhetjük vadászgépeinket, remélve, hogy előbb sikerül lelőni őt, mint ahogy a rozsda miatt leszakad a gépek szárnya. Optimális esetben tehát lezuhan az UFO, mi pedig hozzákezdhetünk tevékenységünk második fontos részéhez: a roncsokhoz kiküldhetjük csapatunkat, hogy likvidálják a túlélőket, és einstandot mondjanak az űrhajóra.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Mikor csapataink megérkeznek az – egyébként véletlengenerált – harctérre, a játék átvált taktikai módba, ugyanis az egységeinket körökre osztott csatában kell győzelemre vezetnünk. Adott akciópontból gazdálkodva kell felderítenünk az eleinte még teljesen ismeretlen, fekete terepet, meg kell találnunk, és el kell pusztítanunk minden idegen életformát, mielőtt ő talál meg, és pusztít el minket a saját körében. Ha ez sikerült, akkor örülhetünk, és a küldetés végén az esetlegesen előléptetett katonáink tulajdonságai (erő, gyorsaság, pontosság, gránátok, egészség, bátorság, reakcióidő) között eloszthatunk néhány pontot, majd a bolygótérképre visszakerülve nekikezdhetünk a kapott zsákmány kutatásának, eladásának. Minden hónap végén kapunk egy teljesítményünktől függő pénzösszeget a bolygó népeitől, de emellett jelentős bevételül szolgál az idegen holmik értékesítése is (el tudom képzelni, milyen jó ára lehet a feketepiacon egy plazmagránátnak). A kikutatott zsákmány után újabb technológiák válnak elérhetővé és gyárthatóvá, amivel nagyobb eséllyel szállhatunk szembe az egyre keményedő ellenfelekkel, akiktől újabb technológiai dolgokat szerezhetünk, és így tovább. Lesznek majd idegen bázisok, terrorizálni fogják a civil lakosságot, sőt ha nem figyelünk, még a saját bázisaink se lesznek biztonságban.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Csiszolatlan…

Ez így leírva szép és jó, hiszen így volt ez 15 éve is, és még ma is jól megállja a helyét (legalábbis a körökre osztott műfaj kedvelői körében, ez a pepecselős játékmenet FPS-rajongóknak valószínűleg kevésbé fog tetszeni). Csakhogy a játék egyik legnagyobb erőssége egyben a legnagyobb hátránya is: szinte semmi újítás nincsen benne, semmi olyan, amit ne tudott volna az ős is. Ez egyrészről jó, hisz így a nosztalgiázni vágyók és az „ufó-szüzek” egyaránt szórakozást lelhetnek, másrészről azonban eléggé pofátlanság-szaga van, hiszen gyakorlatilag „csak” újra kellett írni az eredetit, ahhoz érdemben nem tettek hozzá. Sőt még el is vettek, hiszen számtalan dolgot kihagytak, főleg tárgyakat, eszközöket, vagy épp olyan apróságokat, mint az ellenfelek hulláinak eladása, esetleg az ellenfelek által korábban előszeretettel használt elme-manipulálás - ehelyett meg kell elégednünk egy szimpla paralizálással. Ennek ellenére a játékmenet még így is kellően összetett, de a veteránokat, akik játszottak az előddel, végig kísérni fogja egy bizonyos megfoghatatlan hiányérzet (említettem már, hogy nincsenek benne kis szürke emberek?).


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

A másik nagy gyengeség a játék amatőr megvalósítása: egy dolog, hogy a látvány részletessége nem éppen 2007-es színvonalú, de design terén sem nyújt olyat, ami ellensúlyozná a kidolgozás szembetűnő hiányosságait. Ugyanez vonatkozik a hangokra és a zenére is: az ellenfelek unalomig ismert hangeffektekkel pusztulnak el, a fegyverek pukkanásaira és csippenéseire kár szót vesztegetni, a zene pedig kb. 5 perc után az agyamra ment. Ehhez már csak ráadásként szolgálnak a pocsék minőségű videóbejátszások, és a spártai puritánságú menürendszer (bár a kutatás és a gyártás hátteréül szolgáló kép még korrektnek nevezhető).


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

A külsőségek mellett a játszhatóság sem éppen tökéletes: automentésből csak egy van, ami csata elején és végén is ment, így ha rosszul sikerülne egy küldetés, netán mindenkit elvesztenénk, akkor az automentés valószínűleg a csata végén, az elrontott állást jegyezte meg. Ezen segítene a gyorsmentés, de az meg bizony nincs. Így gyakran fogunk a menüben matatni mentés után, ez szintén nem épp kényelmes megoldás. Harc közben pedig gyakran előfordult, hogy a másik egység kijelölése helyett sikerült mellékattintanom, amivel az aktuális katonámat keresztül küldtem a fél pályán, rosszabb esetben bele az ellenfelek közé. Emellett nem lehet látni, hogy melyik ellenfél van lővonalban, csak ha megpróbálunk rálőni, vagy gránátot dobni. A programhibákat, átjárható falakat, falon átlövő ellenfeleket csak azért nem emelem ki, mert szerencsére elég ritkák, de mikor az életünk múlik ezen, akkor nem fogunk nekik örülni.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Nagyobb lélegzetű átgondolatlanság a nehézség kérdése: ahogy haladunk előre, bizonyos események váltják ki az ellenfelek újabb, keményebb generációjának érkezését (általában egy bizonyos kutatás befejezése, de időtől illetve lelőtt ellenséges hajóktól is függhet). Ezek hirtelen jönnek, így a helyzet legtöbbször a következő: fejlesztünk, fejlődünk, egyre könnyebb lesz, ahogy minden katonánkat felszereljük az aktuális csúcstechnológiával. Megtörténik a váltás, új ellenfél jön, amit a legjobb fegyvereinkkel is csak vért izzadva tudunk legyűrni. Kikutatjuk a hulláját, új technológia válik elérhetővé, fejlesztünk, fejlődünk, egyre könnyebb lesz… Mint egy hullámvasút: szenvedünk a nehézségtől, majd már-már túl könnyű lesz. Ráadásul a játék második felében időtől is függ, hogy mikor jelenik meg a végső hajótípus, így előfordulhat, hogy hónapokig állunk teljesen kifejlesztett fegyverekkel, kutatási és gyártási lehetőség nélkül, várva, hogy eljöjjön a váltás. (Én így jártam, és mint fórumokból kiderült, az akkori legkeményebb hajóból le kellett lőni még párat a váltáshoz. Így jár, aki elkerüli a veszteséggel is fenyegető ütközeteket.)


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

…gyémánt?

Elég sokat elmond az, hogy mindezen hibák ellenére közel két hónapig le tudott kötni a program (egy végigjátszással!), és a 2007-es év egyik legszórakoztatóbb játékának tartom. Lehet, hogy csúnya, amatőr, nincs benne újítás és kihagytak dolgokat, mégis megvan benne az a bizonyos körülírhatatlan plusz, ami képes órák elé a gép elé kötözni még az olyan kissé már fásult játékosokat is, mint én vagyok. A „csak még egy kört” meg a „csak még ezt az ufót lelövöm” vagy „csak még ezt a bázist beveszem” vissza-visszatérő eleme volt minden játékkal töltött napomnak.


----------



## tiwcsi007 (2011 Április 16)

Ez tehát az UFO: Extraterrestrials. Objektív szemmel nézve nem lehet rá sok pontot adni, hisz az értékelési szempontok többségében kellemetlen hiányosságai vannak, ráadásul még eredetinek se lehet mondani. Ugyanakkor az alapötlet zsenialitását mutatja, hogy az összetett játékmenetnek hála hosszú távú kikapcsolódásra számíthat az, aki képes túllépni a hibákon. Mert földönkívülieket irtani 15 év elteltével is ugyanakkora élvezet - még ha nem is kis szürkék.




**************************

*FIGYELEM !*

*A topik technikai okok miatt le lett zárva.*
*A használható linkek:*

*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez*
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25218
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24285
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473

*Jelenléti ív* 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29650


_zsuzsanna03_
_kormányos_


_._

_._


----------

